#ubuntu+1 2008-03-24
<coincoin169> hello
<coincoin169> have you any troubleshooting with the sound in hardy heron beta ?
<dns53> just hanging around to see what is broken
<Tailsfan> Hello, Is this the channel to ask questions about Wubi?
<Infecto> ;]
<Tailsfan> because there is a Wubi Installer on Hardy and I was wondering if it's safe to use
<Tailsfan> because I'm getting tired of using Vbox to run Ubuntu
<HardyOne> Tailsfan, yes it is safe to use
<Tailsfan> OK, because I was thinking of installing Hardy via Wubi
<HardyOne> Tailsfan, give it a shot :)
<Tailsfan> OK
<dns53> wubi should be safe, it just creates a really large file on your windows partition and creates a menu entry in your windows boot menu
<monolith> Hey, I've booted the Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 LiveCD and networking doesn't work. I've had the same problem on the KDE3 versions of the Hardy Alphas. My networking is onboard ethernert on an nforce 680i chipset motherboard. Mynetwork uses DHCP and connects just fine in my 7.10 install. Does anyone have any ideas?
<HorizonXP> how can I add more than one Google Calendar to Evolution?
<ToHellWithGA> monolith: wired or wireless isn't working?
<ToHellWithGA> HorizonXP: that might be an evolution question rather than a +1 question
<lime4x4> monolith i think i have your answer
<HorizonXP> ToHellWithGA: That channel is so dead...
<ToHellWithGA> HorizonXP: yeah but this channel is so not the place for application specific support unless the application's problem is somehow related to the development and release of this revision of ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> #ubuntu-offtopic is decent for random stuff
<monolith> Wired
 * HorizonXP joins ubuntu-offtopic :)
<monolith> And sorry I was brb, I'm here now
<lime4x4> Monolith i have the same chipset try this from this thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691372
<lime4x4> try those commands from a terminal if it works then follow the rest of the thread
<monolith> lime4x4, Yea! I have the same mobo exacly. Hold on, I'll try those commands
<m11> hi all
<monolith> lime4x4, What do you know. It worked! Thanks a bunch!
<m11> i have funny problem with evolution mail , it's buttons to send recive just got greyed and i cant use it, anyone had similar problem ?
<lime4x4> no problem just follow the rest of the thread to make it permanent and u should be good
<ToHellWithGA> say lime4x4 do yall have to build svn modules?
<ToHellWithGA> i had to build madwifi for wireless for my macbook from source on gutsy, haven't checked on hardy
<lime4x4> i haven't built a svn module
<TheInfinity> ToHellWithGA: i have a macbook pro rev3 and i still have no wlan per default
<jaebird> any one enjoying the b43 driver! :(
<lime4x4> m11 make sure your not working in offline mode
<TheInfinity> i already opened a bug report
<jaebird> i'm speeding along at 1Mbit on a G connection
<ToHellWithGA> TheInfinity: is it a madwifi/atheros chipset?
<TheInfinity> yes
<TheInfinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/205234
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205234 in linux-meta "[Hardy] Atheros AR5418 chipset not supported" [Undecided,New]
<prometheus2> jaebird: I cant even get my b43 driver to work
<prometheus2> says I need firmware
<jaebird> mine is a BCM4306 rev 03
<TheInfinity> prometheus: than it might be this way :)
<prometheus2> jaebird: same rev
<jaebird> prometheus2: i removed and reinstalled the b43-fwcutter
<prometheus2> jaebird: did you need to download the firmware?
<jaebird> it automatically is supposed to
<prometheus2> k
<jaebird> but now there is a network-manager problem
<prometheus2> lol
<prometheus2> buggy buggy beta
<jaebird> u need to install network-manager 0.6.6-0ubuntu1
<jaebird> the latest is *ubuntu2...it uses 100% cpu and never comes back
<ToHellWithGA> TheInfinity: i feel kinda 1337 building my wireless module as soon as i install
<ToHellWithGA> maybe that's silly
<jaebird> ToHell: heh
<ToHellWithGA> i just keep the source in /home, which i have on its own partition
<TheInfinity> ToHellWithGA: svn drivers are not funny, i had too much freezes with wrong versions
<ToHellWithGA> especially when the last step before i install is cd ~/source/madwifi/ && svn up
<ToHellWithGA> i've only had two or three revisions that sucked hard
<ToHellWithGA> the rest have been golden
<ToHellWithGA> i keep a backup of the current working checkout just in case :)
<prometheus2> jaebird: do I still need to restart?
<jaebird> prometheus2, i usually do..u can prob modprobe
<prometheus2> jaebird: the module named bcm43xx?
<ToHellWithGA> prometheus2: it should tab complete
<jaebird> no bcm43xx doesn't work anymore
<jaebird> b43 is what we have to use
<jaebird> something about the new kernel, yada yada
<prometheus2> I modprobed bcm43xx and it worked
<ToHellWithGA> jaebird: what about ndiswrapper?
<jaebird> ToHellWithGA, maybe...i kinda despise it ;)
<ToHellWithGA> i reckon i'll be using it on this box by the end of the night
<ToHellWithGA> rt2500 driver is bunk, gives me about 20k/s speed within 30 feet of the wireless router
<jaebird> yeah...1Mbit is pretty lame
<flick> hi, i've noticed that the eth0 fails to resume properly after a suspend to ram - sudo ifup eth0 doesn't bring it back
<flick> is this a bug?
<prometheus2> eww
<ToHellWithGA> flick: suspend to ram is pretty janky in my experience
<ToHellWithGA> i've had my laptop wake itself up just for fun and get nice and warm in the bag
<ToHellWithGA> sometimes the trackpad acts as if it is being touched
<flick> hah
<ToHellWithGA> i think boot times are short enough that i don't play with suspend to ram
<flick> what about auto suspend after a period of inactivity?
<flick> agreed that boot times are short enough...
<ToHellWithGA> i let the screen and drives turn off/down
<flick> how do you do that?
<ToHellWithGA> sudo laptop_mode start is supposed to help save power
<flick> ok i see
<ToHellWithGA> also, gnome has power saving settings
<ToHellWithGA> system->preferences->power management
<DanaG> iwl3945 also sucks.
<flick> ok i won
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how so?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, ?
<flick> 't bother about this now... let's see if they fix it in the next version
<flick> thanks
<DanaG> Oh yeah, dinner time for me.
<DanaG> Will be back later.
<DanaG> (To me, "bbl" is "bubble")
 * akumar_ be back after 9:30 eastern
<prometheus2> jaebird: how do I get the old network-manager?
<prometheus2> jaebird: how do I get the old network-manager?
<frank23> Windows installer royally screwed up my partition table. Please read here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60815/   I just want to know if rewriting the partition table as I suggest will work and if there is anything I should watch out for.  Right now I'm in a ubuntu livecd.
<prometheus2> jaebird: how do I get the old network-manager?
<Yahooadam> prometheus2 - he probably wont help if you spam him
<prometheus2> didn't think it went through (thought I didn't have a connection
<Yahooadam> frank23 - "Is it straight forward to reallocate the partitions while preserving their boundaries."
<Yahooadam> what do you mean?
<frank23> Yahooadam: well the unalocated space at the end used to be hda4. can I just name it hda4 again?
<Yahooadam> ah lol, you have a problem
<Yahooadam> you can only have 4 primary partitions
<frank23> Yahooadam: I know. but windows shuffled them around
<Yahooadam> yeah but the "unallocated" space at the end, if you wanted to allocate it, it would need to be another primary partition (atm)
<frank23> Yahooadam: yeah I need to reorganize everything but I don't want to lose the data
<Yahooadam> which partitions do you want to preserve data in?
<Yahooadam> 1, 4 and the "unusable" one?
<frank23> Yahooadam: hda1 still works. the 'empty' space at the end needs to be saved (it was /home)   the rest is expendable but I would still like to keep them if I can
<mcquaid> i had a dapper box that was my mythtv box.  i wiped it clean and did a fresh install of the beta and myth .21
<mcquaid> on the dapper box, the mythtv user was like any other user, but in hardy beta, the mythtv user doesn't seem to be a normal user
<slavik> RAOF: are you around?
<Yahooadam> frank23 - hmmm, well, personally, i would drop a primary partition (but make a note of position and stuff)
<mcquaid> the mythtv has a home but doesn't appear in the login. and when i do a switch user to mythtv user it just shows $ at the prompt
<Yahooadam> then try and assign the /home partition again, and pray that the data is still intact
<mcquaid> oh and i can't login with the mythtv user from gdm
<mcquaid> anyway, i'm asking about this because i can't seem to get the myth box running and not sure if this is affecting it
<frank23> Yahooadam: yeah that's what I was thinking. just afraid to screw up ;-)
<mcquaid> anyone run myth on hardy?
<burner> can myth work as just a frontend to a directory of videos?
<burner> i'd use it for that, but i think elisa is more up my alley
<burner> which crashes atm
<Yahooadam> frank23 - i cant see what else to do really
<Yahooadam> if you do recover the data, you could use gparted to move partitions around
<frank23> Yahooadam: yeah...
<Yahooadam> so move /home to the second position, 2, then give windows something at the end of the drive (a logical of some sort)
<frank23> Yahooadam: I don't have to move it really. I could just do something else with the middle.
<jp> Is there A way I can install an nvidia driver so that I can support the advanced graphics mode
<frank23> Yahooadam: Yeah I'm gonna try. I'm pretty confident it should work. Thanks for the moral support :)
<m1r> jp , restricted driver manager or envy
<Yahooadam> frank23 - good luck :)
<jp> mlr, I can't find restricted drivers on HH, but I just allowed for all packages to be installed, and when I went to try and set extra features, it installed the driver automaticly.
<JohnPhy1>  Is anyone in here having issues iwth how fonts are rendered on an lcd in gnome terminal or qt apps in hardy?  Specifically, they don't seem to follow the sub-pixel hinting rules set through System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts, but other apps (such as gedit, pidgin) do.
<leo_rockw> greetings
<leo_rockw> does anybody know if there's a solution to the "do not close the laptop lid" problem?
<subsume> how can I apt-get hardy? I want to make a chroot thin-client
<mcquaid> damnit ok trackerd's gotta go.  this box had 3 gigs free yesterday now it's 0.  where does tracker store the index files?
<Armagguedes>   is there any essential functionality missing from 804-beta-KDE4? or does everything pretty much work? is  stuff like the Kontact PIM or KOffice already ported (or at least working)?
<subsume> anyone know what the source package is for hardy minimum install???
<hspaans> mcquaid: ~/.cache/tracker
<leo_rockw> Armagguedes: some apps are not ported yet, altho off the top of my head i can't tell you which ones
<mcquaid> damn, i found where it stores it's cache that wasn't it
<jaebird> prometheus2: still there?
<ToHellWithGA> Armagguedes: as far as base functionality goes, vanilla ubuntu 8.04 is decently stable and usable
<ToHellWithGA> dunno about the kde side
<mcquaid> this box had 3 gigs now 0.  i just installed hardy beta on it yesterday
<hspaans> mcquaid: where then? your running an old version?
<leo_rockw> is anyone having problems w/ kicker freezing when kde loads? (i don't want to report a bug since i'm not sure if this is hardy related)
<mcquaid> sorry it wasn't trackerd my mistake. it was mythtv going hog wild with gigs of logs
<hspaans> always nice ;-)
<JohnPhy1> mcquaid:  I ran into that the other day, my mythbox has been running for years and I never though to check those logs, then I noticed I was losing space!
<mcquaid> heh, i just installed it yesterday and it was over 2 gigs! having issues with myth .21 in beta
<mcquaid> trying to resolve it now
<JohnPhy1> yeah, I'm wondering if myth 0.21 will be backported to dapper, so that I don't haveto try a dapper -> hardy upgrade on that box
<mcquaid> i doubt it, well maybe.  it'll piss me off as i went through this for .21 otherwise would have left it dapper
<Infecto> hhaah :) i just added finger print reader to kdm works fine!
<mcquaid> i had no probs 2 years ago setting up myth, just can't get it working now
<JohnPhy1> yeah, I just don't want to go through the hassle of upgrading that older machine
<JohnPhy1> and they backported 0.20 to dapper, and then 0.20.2 (schedules direct) to dapper
<ethana2> it's not liking something
<ethana2> ...i'll try updates again...
<ethana2> 5 broken packages
<RAOF> slavik: Yeah?  A bit.
<slavik> RAOF: you posted a fixed deb for the xorg-core to fix the stuck keys
<slavik> basically, any chance for an amd64 version or instructions?
 * slavik is a packaging noob
<RAOF> No; I posted a debdiff applying that guy's patch; you can build a fixed xserver by applying the debdiff.
<RAOF> !debdiff | slavic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debdiff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> Really?
<slavik> I'll google
<poseidon> For somereason I can't get a wireless connection anymore.  When I click on the network manager the wireless netowkrs don't show up anymore.  and when I click on manual configuration wireless networks still doesn't show up as an option.  However if I go to the network editor I can see the last reuter I was on, and it's info
<RAOF> slavik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff?highlight=(debdiff)
<slavik> ty
<poseidon> I'm in xp right now
<Armagguedes> is the sound problem fixed in hardy?
<irelinquish> hey everyone, i am loving the beta. Just wondering what the best way to install kde 3.5.9 once i have gnome up and running
<Armagguedes> in gutsy a kernel regression broke the sound system (for Intel Hi-Def audio and some others)
<slavik> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<irelinquish> thanks
<JohnPhy1> irelenquish:  are you using an lcd monitor?  and if so, how do your fonts in qt apps and gnome-terminal look, compared to others?
<nonewmsgs> i think hoardy has kde4.0
<nonewmsgs> slavik will that insteall kde3 or kde4
<JohnPhy1> nonewmsgs:  it has both, and I think kubuntu is still 3.5
<DanaG> Odd: my Gnome has lately had the issue of starting slowly (i.e. it takes over a minute for the window-manager to launch).
<slavik> kde3 I think
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  in what version of ubuntu?  gutsy?
<DanaG> Hardy.
<JohnPhy1> hmm, I don't think I've encountered that
<JohnPhy1> certainly have it on gutsy though
<nonewmsgs> so if i want kde4 should i start with kubuntu or ubuntu
<JohnPhy1> nonewmsgs I don't think it matters, you can install kde4 by running sudo apt-get install kde4
<nonewmsgs> sweet johnphl thanks
<JohnPhy1> it throws a ton of stuff into your gnome menus though
<JohnPhy1> i was not happy
<irelinquish> nonewmsgs, let me know how that goes for you?
<nonewmsgs> irelinquish i am still with gutsy but i am trying to get a feel for the problems it has here
<irelinquish> nonewmsgs, i dont really notice any bugs, it works better then gutsy for me
<bluecake> how to config ubuntu, so i can use wireless card for internet, and config eth0 to be 10.0.1.100 and use both interfaces the same time? when i plug in wired eth0, wirelss turns off automatically
<irelinquish> thats an awesome question
<DanaG> Odd: when I open brasero and go to burn something, it locks up and then becomes unkillable!
<irelinquish> have you done that with any other os?
<frank23> Yahooadam: still here?
<bluecake> irelinquish, windoze can do that
<MFen> how do you change the default dvd player?
<JohnPhy1> nonewmsgs:  There are quite a few things I've noticed in hardy that are not as good as gutsy (program crashes), and some things that are better
<DanaG> (brasero:28950): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-medium.c:666: Retrieving speed (Get Performance)
<DanaG> <Hangs here>
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  run a backtrace and file a bug?
<DanaG> It also becomes unkillable.
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  even with kill -9?
<DanaG> Yup.
<JohnPhy1> Dang
<DanaG> Oh, and it's a Firewire drive.
<JohnPhy1> hmm, no idea
<RAOF> Yay, it's hung in the kernel.
<DanaG> [ 5414.910216] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command
<DanaG> [ 5414.910230] sr 7:0:0:0: [sr1] CDB: Erase(12), Get Performance: ac 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00
<RAOF> Huzzah for D state :)
<MFen> it's not preferred applications > multimedia
<DanaG> It unhangs after a while, though.
<frank23> Yahooadam: it worked! I used parted to recreate my /home and have never read an info page with this much intensity before ;-)
<Eroick> is it even worth installing the beta right now or should I just wait for the official release?
<JohnPhy1> Eroick: if you have a spare partition to set it up, I'd go for it.  It will give you an idea of whether or not it will be "ok" to upgrade when the official release comes out, plus you can help with filing bugs.  Otherwise, I'd wait.
<Eroick> well i just picked up a laptop from someone, its older but decent and I want linux on it.
<MFen> it's not even under File Management > Preferences.  i see that i cna change what happens, but the only thing i can change it TO is "ask" or "totem" or "nothing"
<MFen> i can't change it to another app
<JohnPhy1> If it's not your main machine, go for it
<MFen> and by the way, why are there 4 different places to configure application preferences?
<JohnPhy1> it could suffer breakage at any time though
<MFen> not counting the gnome config editor
<DG19075> Got one for the trusted brains here: The Firefox beta with 8.04 has a hell of a time installing Java..and the GCJ thingy doesn't seem to work either. Workaround?
<MFen> DG19075: try sun-java6-plugin
<Nuke_> is azureus acting crashtastic for anyone else
<JohnPhy1> Nuke_:  in what version of ubuntu?
<Nuke_> hardy
<JohnPhy1> Nuke_ : sorry, forgot what channel this was!  I haven't actually tried it in hardy yet, though the gutsy one was pretty buggy until I got it using suns java and installed the backported azureus
<DanaG> "Fixating" -- hah, sounds kinda' funny.
<DanaG> Lame: brasero ejected the burned disk, and then asked me to insert it for an "integrity check"
<Yahooadam> frank23 - gratz :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and it said "some files were corrupted" even though the MD5sums were the same, and 'diff' between the two drives returns nothing.
<DG19075> Mfen: I installed the java6 plugin with apt-get; the Firefox beta refuses to recognize it. Firefox 2 works fine with it...
<leo_rockw> does anyone here have an ATI x1400 mobility?
<slavik> I am trying to build xserver-xorg-core with a debdiff but I get errors regarding undeclared identifiers: GL_DEPTH_STENCIL_MESA, GL_UNSIGNED_SHORT_15_1_MESA, GL_UNSIGNED_SHORT_1_15_REV_MESA, GL_UNSIGNED_INT_24_8_MESA, and GL_UNSIGNED_INT_8_24_REV_MESA
<slavik> anyone by chance know where they come from?
<JohnPhy1> I'm guessing a mesa vid driver?
<RAOF> slavik: Have you pulled in all the build-dependencies?
<slavik> yes
<slavik> by doing apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-core
<RAOF> Hm.  Odd.
<slavik> is there a way to pull the history, maybe the list of packages could shed some light on this
<slavik> any possibility that the amd64 repo doesn't have the package I need?
<DanaG> Oh hey, do any Linux games do surround sound?
<slavik> should I need libgl1-mesa-glx-dev?
<slavik> DanaG: Doom3 should do 5.1
<DanaG> Hmm, any other more fun ones?
<DanaG> I also want it to work while wrapped through PulseAudio, if possible.
<slavik> err ... then I dunno
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  I believe Neverwinter Nights has support for 5.1 Surround
<slavik> imo, I don't see the point to pulseaudio, wasn't ALSA supposed to fix the sound issue in Linux?
<JohnPhy1> speaking of, does anyone now of a good place to read up on the specific differences between ALSA and PulseAudio?  How they compliment each other or how they are different?
<DanaG> I do see a point: I use multiple audio devices, and I can do cool things with them.
<DanaG> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<slavik> DanaG: something that just using ALSA you couldn't?
 * slavik wonders what that could be
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> ALSA can't move streams between devices on the fly.
<slavik> so?
<DanaG> PulseAudio can do that.  It can also duplicate the audio to all local devices, or send it to other computers over the network.
<Itaku> my wines stuck how do i get it un-stuck?
<slavik> so it's for streaming audio ...
<slavik> Itaku: err?
<Itaku> im using mirc
<Itaku> and i cant switch windows
<DanaG> Actually, it's more like "airTunes" -- remote speakers, rather than "streaming" as in web radio.
<Itaku> or close it
<slavik> Itaku: dunno how to help :(
<JohnPhy1> so, does pulse work with alsa, or does it not need alsa?
<prometheus2> jaebird: you there?
<Dr_willis> its a layer on top of alsa - i thought
<nikrud> Dr_willis you've changed your mind?
<Dr_willis> about what? :)
<nikrud> about it being a layer on top of alsa ^^ ;p
<Dr_willis> the only time im allowed to change my mind - is if the wife decides i need to...
<Dr_willis> I dont recall ever saying myc of anything about pulse befor..
<Dr_willis> ive not even used it, :)
<Dr_willis> hardware -> kernel -> alsa -> pulse.
<nikrud> Dr_willis nm, it was the juxtaposition of I thought and the beginning of your statement. A joke :)
<Dr_willis> the network sound feature DOES sound like a cool thing.
<Dr_willis> Linux is all about Layers. :) Linux is like an Onion..
<Dr_willis> Only its more like a cake.
<nikrud> yup. Makes you cry when you try to peel them back too :)
<DanaG> You can even duplicate audio over the network, but it doesn't sound quite as good (the sync gets off, and then it speeds up or slows down some things to resync).
<slavik> RAOF: what about libglew1.5-dev, could that help?
<leo_rockw> i have an ati x1400 mobility graphics card and the fglrx drivers. when i close my laptop's lid everything freezes, anyone experiencing anything like it?
<nikrud> DanaG sounds like you could do some good effects if you played with that
<Dr_willis> Reruning some wires here.. one machine does not seem to be enabling gigibit. If i have 2network cables  conected with an 'adaptor' to make them into 1 longer cable.. might that mess up the gigibit speeds?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, put a bunch of computers around the room, and move things around to creep people out.
<slavik> nikrud: but what purpose does PulseAudio serve? shouldn't everything use gstreamer?
<DanaG> gstreamer is an audio/video decoder.  Different type of product.
<slavik> then ALSA ...
<nikrud> slavik as I understand it, gstreamer used to go directly to alsa, now pulseaudio sits inbetween
<slavik> nikrud: but what is it's use?
<nikrud> slavik I only know about it by osmosis, and educated guesses. Haven't really investigated. Ask DanaG , he seems to have played with it a lot more than I have
<nikrud> slavik but as a guess, it allows you to manipulate the sound before it gets to alsa. Like send it to alsa on different machines, or mix in sources other than gstreamer
<DanaG> If you don't use multiple audio devices, or don't want the network features, then it really isn't all that useful.  It can do per-application volume control, but the UI to do anything with PulseAudio is not installed by default.
<nikrud> one of the first things I did was install that ui, but I haven't done anything with it yet. the per app sound is something I want to play with. Have my music loud, but not the sound on channel highlight.
<DanaG> I have system audio go to my onboard speakers, and music go to my offboard surround speakers (though PulseAudio won't do surround without some manual command line).
<DanaG> Odd... gparted won't let me resize one of my partitions.
<JohnPhy1> DanaG  which one?
<JohnPhy1> DanaG  I guess I mean to ask, what fs type
<DanaG> NTFS.
<DanaG> A Vista one.
<DanaG> I can write to it with ntfs-3g, so it's not 'dirty'.
<DanaG> I mean, it's not unsafely unmounted.
<DanaG> gparted says something about "unable to read contents"
<JohnPhy1> aha
<JohnPhy1> yeah
<JohnPhy1> I think I've run into that
<JohnPhy1> I *think* you need ntfsprogs installed, and then gparted will be all happy
<JohnPhy1> interestingly enough, gparted can read/resize ntfs parts on the the feisty live cd, but not the gutsy one
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  and you *may* need to run ntfsfix after resizing
<icesword> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<hydrogen> ~rofl
<nikrud> lol > icesword :)
<hydrogen> !roflmaololoal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roflmaololoal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> hehehe
<icesword> nikrud, welcome back
<nikrud> icesword good to see you
<icesword> nikrud, it is sunday in there,right ,first day of a week
<nikrud> icesword yep. Last day of the week for me
<DanaG> Heh, I've installed OS X on this machine, and I still humongously prefer Ubuntu.
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  were you able to resize that ntfs part?
<Yahooadam> dont blame you :p
<DanaG> Nope, gparted wouldn't let me resize it.
<Yahooadam> you would need partition magic or something that can resize ntfs
<leo_rockw> DanaG: and the best part is that ubuntu is mostly free
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  did you try installing ntfsprogs ?
<DanaG> (oh yeah, I left the room by alt-sysrq-k'ing Xorg, since something had suddenly devoured all my memory.
<DanaG> Another random note: I still want the Aurora appearance!
<Yahooadam> isnt OSX sort of free?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<JohnPhy1> Yahooadam:  I've resized many an ntfs partition from within Gparted, successfully, so partition magic is not required.
<leo_rockw> Yahooadam: ubuntu is freer
<DanaG> Not free as in either beer or speech.
<cyclonut> beer. good idea.
<leo_rockw> DanaG: it's based off bsd, which has an apache licence
<leo_rockw> so, i found a solution to the closed lid problem... don't close the lid!
<JohnPhy1> leo_rockw:  we need to get that into the repos right away!
<JohnPhy1> :)
<leo_rockw> JohnPhy1: ;-) it's just that i have been stfw for hours and i can't find anything that works. but i'll keep on trying.
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  that is a nice gtk theme, I think a bit better than human-murrine.  and I think gparted needs ntfsprogs installed to be able to do things with ntfs partitions, rather than ntfs-3g.
<DanaG> Aah, I didn't have that installed.  Thanks.
<DanaG> Oh, a variant of my theme:
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  Word of caution though:  After I used a livecd (I think edgy, maybe feisty) to resize my vista part on a brand new laptop ~1 yr ago, vista would not boot (it was *way* unhappy) by any means (regular, safe mode, recovery, recovery disks, etc.).  running ntfsfix on the partition corrected this, and then vista booted right up.  And that is also a nice variant!
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  I'll mention that this issue did not occur with WinXP partitions.
<DanaG> That's using Fedora's "nodoka" engine, which the creator of Murrine calls a ripoff of his engine.
<DanaG> But if the appearance can be replicated with Murrine, then that'd be good.
<Dr_willis> i wonder why when i add my laser printer - it alwsy defaults to 300dpi. even tho the printer can do 600dpi. Its not like im gaining anything by it defaultingto the lower setting.. (less toner? i dont thinkso)
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  there are some similarities between the two, but enough differences as well.  I also see you use tex!  awesome!  What editor do you use?
<DanaG> Oh, SCIM has a Latex table.
<DanaG> It lets you hit backslash to get nifty symbols.
<DanaG> r∠θ
<DanaG> Like that.
<JohnPhy1> ......that definitely rules
<RoAkSoAx> hello, does anyone of you had a problem with ip2200 in hardy alpha??
<jprada> hi there, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 beta, and now im copying some files from a cd to my home folder and everything seems to be set only to access files so i have to change everything to get writing and deleting options
<jprada> does anybody know why is that happening?
<jprada> it seems like the whole CD get mounted as root
<wastrel> hi
<RoAkSoAx> hello, does anyone of you had a problem with ip2200 in hardy alpha??
<humitos> leo_rockw: what's going on?
<JohnPhy1> DanaG: Can you point me somewhere so I can set that up?
<leo_rockw> humitos: nm, fighting with my laptop lid... so far the lid is winning
<JohnPhy1> RoAkSoAx:  Unfortunately, I don't have that chipset.
<DanaG> package: scim-tables-additional
<JohnPhy1> DanaG:  it's installed
<jprada> is that a bug or is that the way it is suppose to work?
<DanaG> I don't remember how to turn on SCIM by default.  Also, be aware that the default bindings are very stupid: shift-space to toggle.
<DanaG> The table itself is under "Other"
<JohnPhy1> right, I can see that table there, gotta be smarter than the ui now....
<Solarion> is there a firefox2 package?
<Solarion> turbotax requires ff2
<Solarion> stupid turbotax
<ysth1> Solarion: did you check?
<Solarion> ysth1: I can't find it
<Solarion> hmm
<ysth1> it's firefox-2
<Solarion> how about firefox-2 ftw
<Solarion> and Solarion ftl
<Solarion> you win again, Murphy
<JohnPhy1> Solarion:  TurboTax tip:  If you have insurance through State Farm, log in to the state farm site and follow the link for free turbotax!
<DanaG> http://forums.wincustomize.com/164268 -- a theme called Solarion
<jprada> has anybody experienced this problem about permissions ??
<Solarion> jprada: what permissions?
<Solarion> DanaG: yeah, people like my nick
<Solarion> wasn't in use so much back in the '99 timeframe, iirc
<DanaG> I saw that theme and thought of when I'd used CDE on some lab thin-clients at school.
<Solarion> 'course the two are probably totally separate, but one makes me feel good and it's no difference one way or the otehr.  ;)
<DanaG> They also had freakishly-old versions of Mozilla.
<mcquaid_> my buddy gave me his old radeon 9000.  i put it in an old box thats for mythtv.  it's using the xorg driver.
<DanaG> And they used CDE by default.  Luckily, I haven't used that specific lab since then.
<Volkodav> when pidgin 2.4.0 will be in repos?
<jprada> Solarion: i inserted a CD with some files i copied from an ubuntu 7.10 installation, and now im copying those files back to my home dir in beta, but i get wrong permissions as i only get Access permisions instead of writing and delete as would be the usual
<mcquaid_> i'm having some issues and wanted to try the fglrx driver.  however it's not listed in latest in reps
<Volkodav> anybody runs deluge?
<Solarion> jprada: want the gui or command-line version?
<jprada> Solarion: im using nautilus to copy the files, i havent tried using cli
<Solarion> jprada: I mean of changing permissions
<Solarion> jprada: are you doing it as regular user or root?
<Solarion> make sure the ownership isn't being kept
<jprada> as a regular user
<Solarion> right
<Solarion> jprada: so you want the gui or cli way of fixing permissions?
<jprada> Solarion: the thing is CD seems to be owned by Root
<jprada> Solarion: oh.. i know how to change permissions, i just want to know why are things behaving like that
<Solarion> jprada: mainitaining permissions would be my guess, or else umask
<DanaG> Heh, "Cabin fever" one is funny:  http://www.wincustomize.com/articles.aspx?aid=305000
<jprada> Solarion: the files in the cd are owned by root, when i copy them they are owned by the user (me) but only with access permission
<Solarion> jprada: sorry, forgot this was #ubuntu+1 not #ubuntuu.  ;)
<jprada> its ok ;)
<Solarion> jprada: I'd guess that nautilus is tryign t maintain permissions
<Solarion> jprada: the guaranteed way to find out would be #nautilus on irc.gnome.org
<Solarion> they mmight know a thing or two about nautilus there.  ;)
<sean_> My gnome theme isn't running correctly. Just upgraded. Is this a common bug?
<jprada> Solarion: well i dont think its a nautilus issue, as i just tried using terminal and cp to copy the files and things behave the same
<jprada> can anyone try that and see if things behave the same way to you?
<Solarion> try which?
<leo_rockw> does anyone know why moodin isn't included in hardy repos?
<leo_rockw> wait, nv
<leo_rockw> nvm*
<jprada> Solarion: well copying files from a cd and see if permissions are not set as they should
<DanaG> Oh yeah, about that partition resizing: I think I'll wait until I've backed it up on a new hard drive I'll get some time this week.
<Solarion> jprada: no CD drive, sorry
<jprada> :(
<jprada> anyone?
<jprada> :D
<Solarion> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 701744 2008-03-07 04:27 /bin/bash
<Solarion> -rwxr-xr-x 1 solarion solarion 701744 2008-03-23 22:54 bash
<Solarion> jprada: what does 'umask' give you?
<Randuni> when I boot the beta cd and select the option "try kubuntu without altering your system"..I just get dumped to: Busybox v1.1.3 (initramfs) _
<jprada> how do i use umask?...just 'umask' ?
<jprada> Solarion: or is there some parameter ?
<jprada> Solarion: umask-> 0022
<Randuni> has anyone here booted Kubuntu 8.04 beta yet?
<Solarion> jprada: what perms do the files have before and after cp?
<DanaG> wtf?  pulseaudio dies when I move away from my manually-created sink.
<jprada> Solarion: in the CD i get no perms it is owned by root, after copying and checking the files in my home dir i get only Access but no write perm
<DanaG> Oh, and it was a segfault in pulseaudio!
<Solarion> jprada: choose a file that is giving you problems.  1) run ls -la <file> 2) run ls -la <file copy>
<Solarion> jprada: post results
<jprada> Solarion: 1) ls -la <files> -> http://pastebin.com/m60b99cde
<jprada> Solarion: 2)ls -la <copy-files> ->http://pastebin.com/m43575710
<DanaG> What would make pulseaudio segfault when I try to move a stream away from a surround51 device (which, by the way, is NOT used automatically)?   I've tried to backtrace it in GDB, but get no symbols or line numbers.
<jprada> pulseaudio is the answer to a question that nobody asked ¬¬
<DanaG> All I get is this:
<DanaG> #0  0xb7808a48 in ?? ()
<DanaG> #1  0x0806eac8 in ?? ()
<DanaG> and so on.
<jprada> i used fedora 8 for a few months and pulseaudio only gives problems
<jprada> Solarion: so did you see something weird on the permissions?
<jprada> ok it only happens from the CD as i tried copying from a memory stick and things work fine
<jprada> and only happens when copying to any place under /home as i copied from the CD to the memory stick and things worked fine
<Volkodav> when the pidgin 2.4.0 will be in the repos
<jprada> oh... no sorry... it didnt work either when copying to the memory stick
<jprada> Volkodav: is 2.4.0 stable enough? i tried it and i has lots of bugs
<Volkodav> did not see any and it is stable
<os2mac> Is there anyway to get the default theme in firefox? I rather like it.
<jprada> Volkodav: well when i tried it it just kept logging out of my accounts after 10 or so minutes of using it
<Solarion> jprada: cp perserves permissions: -r--r--r-- 1 solarion solarion 0 2008-03-23 23:19 foo
<Solarion> -r--r--r-- 1 solarion solarion 0 2008-03-23 23:19 bar
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/pulseaudio-discuss@mail.0pointer.de/msg00757.html
<DanaG> wow, not documented!
<Solarion> bar is a copy of foo.  Your files don't have u+w permission, so the copy doesn't either.
<jprada> Solarion: i didnt have that problem un 7.10
<jprada> i mean it should be that way.. i copied those files directly from my /home to the cd, and now back i didnt changed anything to get perms wrong
<DanaG> wtf?  I can't right-click the padevchooser thingy!
<DanaG> Oh, and add-autoload-sink doesn't seem to work.
<Syko> whatup y'all?
<Volkodav> anybody installed opera 64?
<jprada> onether thing, while copying the directory i get has the right permissions it should have (create and delete files) but when it finishes copying it sets it to only Access
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/235
<tmh__> am I the only one who lost sound capabilities in hardy a few days a go?
<Polygon89_> Is there a wiki page or some other piece of information for figuring out why my sound isnt working in hardy beta 1? it worked in gutsy and it appears to detect my sound but i still get no sound when i configure it in 'sound' and set it as default
<tmh__> seems like an epidemic
<HardyOne> tmh__, I did also
<Polygon89_> i just installed it so i have no idea
<mcquaid__> what's the name of that meta pkg that gives you the basics for compiling (gives you make etc)
<tmh__> mcquaid__: build-essential
<Polygon89_> build-essential?
<mcquaid__> thx
<HardyOne> yes
<tmh__> has anyone debugged the sound problem?
<Polygon89_> how exactly do you debug it
<Polygon89_> ill try..
<mcquaid__> tmh__, isn't build-essential only for making debs?
<tmh__> I can't seem to find any info on what's the problem or where, but it seems to run as deep as ALSA
<HardyOne> mcquaid__, no
<Polygon89_> build essential is for compiling programs
<tmh__> mcquaid__: nope, that's for all compiling
<mcquaid__> k thx
<Polygon89_> debs requires some other packages
<Polygon89_> fakeroot, dpkg-build package all that fun stuff
<tmh__> even if I uninstalled X and pulseaudio, even mpg123 doesn't play stuff through OSS
<Polygon89_> a lot of programs are preconfigured to use pulseaudio now
<tmh__> so I'm guessing it's an alsa problem. this is probably asked a lot, so why isn't this in the topic?
<tmh__> I only use my linux box for shareing and listening music, so it's kind of ironic that doesn't work
<Polygon89_> ive googled for an hour but ive only found topics on when the sound card isnt even detected in stuff like .system>prefs>sound...and mine is so i dunno
<tmh__> yeah, same here, I have no idea where to look. ALSA seems ok, mixer's unmuted etc,. the card's found
<tmh__> I did get some funny gstreamer error at times as well, but I'm really guessing that's just a byproduct
<tmh__> and none of the players even give any errors!! they just pretend they're happily playing but nothing comes from the speakers
<Syko> reinstall ALSA, worked for me
<tmh__> what packages?
<Polygon89_> its a pulseaudio problem i think...
<Syko> also: blacklisted my other sound cards
<Polygon89_> cause i just tried in system>prefs>sound
<Polygon89_> and everything but pulseaudio gives errors
<TCMC2010> people, I see new ubuntu 8.04 has a 2.6.24 kernel, Will be possible to boot the iso inside a paravirtualized domU virtual machine to install ubuntu ?! where is the .config file for de kernel on boot CD ?
<tmh__> well, I've uninstalled alsa and pulseaudio and reinstalled and neither seemed to work
<tmh__> Syko: you mean you did this right now with 8.08, after the sound breakage a few days ago?
<tmh__> argh, how do I reinstall with apt-get or aptitude?
<Syko> tmh__: sorry If i was misleading, this happened to me going from 7.04 to 7.10.  but it sounds like the exact same problem
<koko775> hello
<koko775> i'm having problems with metacity in a fresh install
<Polygon89_> well the fact that the sound server got completely changed is most likely why sound isnt working
<koko775> it keeps on crashing
<Polygon89_> run it from terminal and see if it spits out an error
<Polygon89_> then google it
<koko775> tried it
<koko775> nothing
<tmh__> Polygon89_: yeah it just seems odd because I couldn't get it working even uninstalling all sound software
<koko775> just a sec while i get the error
<koko775> "Bug in window manager: Unexpected X error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) serial 98 error_code 2 request_code 101 minor_code 0)
<DanaG> Okay.... apparently my Audigy2 can't do 24-bit surround!
<DanaG> WTF?
<koko775> odd how there's a mismatched parantheses, but anyhow
<Polygon89_> DanaG, the drivers for creative cards most likely just suck in linux thats all.
<Syko>  /nods
<TCMC2010> I want to boot new ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso inside a paravirtualized (PVM) XEN domU virtual michine, any one know if the kernel do this iso will be xen domU support enabled ?!
<tmh__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<leo_rockw> DanaG: my audigy 2 couldn't do 6.1 (according to XP)
<koko775> google hasn't turned anything up, can anyone suggest a fix or a stopgap measure
<koko775> please?
<Polygon89_> *shrugs* might want to try reinstalling metacity if you can, or maybe report a bug
<koko775> well
<koko775> i'm only going to be using the GUI for a week until I go back up 400 miles away, and accessing it by SSH
<koko775> so reporting a bug probably won't get it solved in time
<Polygon89_> try reinstalling metacity
<Polygon89_> looks like it got corrupted or something
<koko775> i'll try reinstalling metacity but i dunno if that'll work
<TCMC2010> :(
<Polygon89_> since its like segfaulting
<Polygon89_> TCMC2010, i have no idea what your talking about so im not answering :D
<koko775> segfaulting?
<koko775> it says it's core dumping
<Angela_Smith> hi, anyone know if the 64bit 8.04 has the wubi installer? TIA :D
<Polygon89_> crashing
<tmh__> what soundcards do you have? Polygon89_ ?
<Polygon89_> lol
<TCMC2010> Polygon89_,  where is a discussion on ubuntu + XEN ?
<Polygon89_> TCMC2010, no idea....
<tmh__> HardyOne: ?
<Polygon89_> tmh__, its a usb headset
<tmh__> what's that?
<tmh__> is it a soundcard?
<koko775> Polygon: he's asking if he can virtualize the latest ubuntu in xen, and tmc: i would think...not yet
<DanaG> How can I get PulseAudio to automatically use surround, then?
<Polygon89_> DanaG, it would most likely be a channel that you can select
<DanaG> What do you mean?
<koko775> reinstallation failed
<DanaG> The card seems to be refusing PulseAudio's attempts to use surround.
<koko775> is it possible to use some other window manager inside gnome instead?
<tmh__> koko775: compiz?
<tmh__> the special effects WM
<koko775> tmh__: gfx card
<koko775> and you're thinking of emerald
<koko775> i tried installing xfwm4 and putting exec xfwm4 in my .xinitrc, but that didn't start
<Polygon89_> DanaG, its most likely cuase the driver for creative sound cards have notoriously been incomplete except for basic sound
<koko775> i've only tinkered with linux so i'm no expert
<Polygon89_> DanaG, i had a sound blaster live 24 bit and it supposed a bunch of things in windows that 'didnt exist' in linux cuase the drivers had to be reverse engineered
<koko775> but putting exec xfwm4 in .xinitrc should've done the trick no?
<Polygon89_> DanaG, so try googling or search the forums for your card and if it works in ubuntu to see if anyone else has got it working
<DanaG> Odd: if I load upmix devices for 4, 5, and 6 channels, and then play to all through "combine" sink, I get out-of-phase effects.
<HardyOne> tmh__, ??
<HardyOne>  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<tmh__> HardyOne: what sound card do you have?
<HardyOne> ^^
<tmh__> same here
<TCMC2010> I found #ubuntu-xen ! by!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Hardy doesnt add user to scanner and saned group by default
<Polygon89_> it just labels mine as 'headset'
<koko775> thanks for attempting to help
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> anyone is aware of that?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !sane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Polygon89_> interestering, if you install pavucontrol you can see pulse audio working...but not working
<evand> Angela_Smith: yes, it does.  It's on all the Ubuntu and Kubuntu beta CDs.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nevermind, bug 121082
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121082 in sane-backends "permission problems for sane devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121082
<DanaG> Oh yeah, why does "add-autoload-module" not make modules load when the corresponding devices appear?
<DanaG> Is there a way to make PulseAudio just re-evaluate its config file on hotplug, instead of using the hal module?
<DanaG> The hal module sucks at using surround and at not using multiple mappings (i.e. front AND surround) on the same device with 'combine'.
<Solarion> window 1
<TuTUXG_> anyone has tried aircrack with intel nic?
<fr500> will GNS3 and newer dynamips hit hardy?
<leo_rockw> what could be a reason that 90% of my games are segfaulting after updating to hardy?
<Syko> ATI?
<leo_rockw> Syko: that's the answer i was expecting... and i hate you for that, haha
<Syko> sadly I run ATI =/
<Syko> I know all too well
<leo_rockw> Syko: i still can't close the lid of my laptop w/ breaking everything
<leo_rockw> w/o*
 * leo_rockw sighs...
<Syko> wtf?
<leo_rockw> when i open the lid the screen stays black
<leo_rockw> like, the backlight turns back on, but there's nothing on the screen
<leo_rockw> i believe even switching to the terminals breaks everything
<leo_rockw> but i don't want to test that again right now
<Syko> sounds pretty messed up
<leo_rockw> yeah... i wish AMD was reading this. we need better drivers
<DanaG> Argh, I got a random hard-lockup.
<DanaG> It's really frickin' irritating.
<Syko> as long as my MP3s work after the update, i'll be ok
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/160753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160753 in linux "Random complete lockups related to bad page states" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TuTUXG__> that's ugly
<DanaG> I'm not even running tracker; I'm just playing music from an ntfs partition.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724932&page=2
<DanaG> Something about the lockups.
<os2mac> does anyone know how to get the new default skin back on FF 3 beta?
<TuTUXG__> new default skin?
<os2mac> if you go look at the FF beta 4 on other operating systems they have changed the default skin. on Ubuntu its the same old skin... I rather like the new one and want it back.
<TuTUXG__> os2mac, u probably need to dl it from mozilla
<DanaG> I think the Windows and OS X skins have been beatin with the 'fugly' stick.
<os2mac> DanaG: you don't like the one button approach?
<DanaG> One button?
<DanaG> Well, the button doesn't even fit in with my Windowblinds theme.
<DanaG> buttons, plural.
<os2mac> that's the new "thing about it"
<DanaG> And the small icons don't sit adjacent to each other.
<DanaG> Check "small icons" and look how fugly it is.
<DanaG> For example, look at that, combined with this theme:  http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=5758&libid=1
<DanaG> It clashes quite horribly.  In fact, the Vista version doesn't even match Vista's own button style.
<DanaG> And imagine having a big ugly green 'bulge' in that nice theme there.
<timboy> hey anyone else noticing some compiz slowdowns? when i run compiz after upgrading from gutsy it seems a lot laggier... also getting this when I run compiz --replace /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: Unable to parse XML metadata from file "ccp.xml"
<timboy> anyone?
<tsukasa> my tab auto-completion doesnt work for commands when preceded by sudo - anyone know how to fix this?
<timboy> tsukasa, use sudo su then run the commands ;P
<tsukasa> timboy, =P
<tritium> timboy: no, don't recommend sudo su please.  sudo -i is preferable
<tsukasa> timboy, it worked fine it gutsy
<tsukasa> s/it/in
<timboy> tsukasa, sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<DanaG> I prefer sudo -i, but what does 'sudo su' do differently?
<tsukasa> timboy, doesnt fix the problem
<tsukasa> timboy, oh wait let me restart bash
<tsukasa> okay, nvm
<tsukasa> timboy, thanks
<bazhang> heh
<timboy> np tsukasa
<tsukasa> timboy, why isnt bash-completion installed by default o_0
<timboy> tsukasa, is for me... must have been an upgrade glitch... I think I'm going to have to reinstall my system compiz is dang slow after upgrade...
<tsukasa> timboy, thing is, i didnt upgrade, i did a fresh install
<timboy> huh... beta?
<tsukasa> yeah
<timboy> that's interesting... i'll have to check it out
<tsukasa> i couldnt imagine them taking it out intentionally given its 24kb for immense usability
<timboy> lol no
<DarphBobo> same for me, fresh install of beta
<timboy> tsukasa, should file a bug or see if someone has filed one
<tsukasa> timboy, i guess so lol. let me check
<tsukasa> timboy, apparently it was fixed 4 days ago
<timboy> nice
<bazhang> sudo tab-completion works fine here in Hardy no extra installs
<Drizzt321> I'm trying to get the media hotkeys to operate xmms2, I have them set to the correct values in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, but except for volume (which operates the system sound app, not xmms2's sound), none of the buttons cause anything to happen. What am I missing?
<freddo> hello
<freddo> what's the version of perl that comes with 8.04?
<freddo> 5.8.x or 5.10?
<bazhang> 5.8.8
<tritium> !info perl hardy
<ubotu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is standard. Version 5.8.8-12 (hardy), package size 3303 kB, installed size 11440 kB
<bazhang> freddo: you can /msg ubotu info packagename hardy for others
<freddo> bazhang, ok thanks, is there a way to install 5.10 or does it wreck the whole thing? i heard that on debian it was a no-no...
<freddo> bazhang, thanks again for the bot, i should come here more often ;-)
<bazhang> freddo: not sure about that; I just know how to /msg the bot ;]
<freddo> hehe oki
<ysth1> freddo: build it yourself, and install in /usr/local ?
<freddo> i downloaded 8.04 yesterday (via bittorrent, because all the mirror are lagging), but i haven't found the time to install it yet... I was hoping for perl 5.10 to make it in :-(
<ysth1> fedora's going to have 5.10, but I think it's a little premature
<freddo> ysth1, yeah, i've already done that on 7.10 -- i was just hoping that it would be ready for 8.04
<freddo> ysth1, i've installed half of cpan, and it doesn't wreck anything
<ysth1> there's one major problem (some things being much slower than 5.8.8).
<freddo> really?
<freddo> i mostly though it was faster?
<ysth1> and one of the new features brought in from perl 6 had some design divergence (that is, they changed things substantially in the perl 6 feature, but not in 5.10) that will be corrected in 5.10.1, soon I hope
<Drizzt321> I'm trying to get the media hotkeys to operate xmms2, I have them set to the correct values in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, but except for volume (which operates the system sound app, not xmms2's sound), none of the buttons cause anything to happen. What am I missing?
<ysth1> it may be faster overall.  the patch is http://public.activestate.com/cgi-bin/perlbrowse/p/32891 if you want to put in in your 5.10
<ysth1> (it will be in Fedora 9's 5.10)
<fr500> hello
<fr500> how can i enable nvidia binary drivers on hardy?
<freddo> even if i compare a simple loop with some math operations in it right now, i've got 2.008 sec (for 5.8) and 1.773 (for 5.10)
<freddo> i know i submit patches to 5.10
<ysth1> are they built with substantially the same options?
<ysth1> there was a ton of work to make structures smaller and more efficient
<freddo> nope... well i don't know... :-( i generally compile it with -O3 and with various changes i do on the assembly output
<freddo> ysth1, there wasn't so much rework on the pmc, if that's what you are talking about?
<ysth1> you can get a big difference if the usemultiplicity option is on (and it's turned on by usethreads, which is in the dpkg'd perl)
<ysth1> pmc's are perl 6, not perl 5.
<freddo> ow sorry
<ysth1> "changes you do on the assembly output"?
<ysth1> .oO(have I wandered into #gentoo??)
<ysth1> :)
<freddo> yeah i use perl to pare the assembly files and i just remove "uninterresting" instructions, i can remove around 20% of gcc output
<freddo> s/pare/parse/
<freddo> (in good cases, sometimes more than 20%, more often less)
<freddo> like who cares about esp being saved of esp at the start of every function? you just need to reindex esp (or another register for that matter), and you save some bytes
<Ibback> Hi all. Has any1 installed hardy already/. How is it?
<fromport> beta :-)
<ysth1> I would assume everyone in this channel except you has installed hardy, lbback
<freddo> s/saved of esp/saved of ebp/
<Lynoure> Ibback: many have... it's pretty much as expected :)
<Ibback> ic
<Ibback> Yes, i m downloading it right now. Actually i upgraded last night but it doesn't upgrade wll
<Lynoure> alpha was to me a pretty nice alpha... beta... too early to tell.
<Ibback> Does it handled faxing well?
<bazhang> its a biiig dist-upgrade ;]
<Lynoure> Ibback: no landline here, haven't tried
<Ibback> I intend to installed vmware immediately after installing hardy. Can i set up vmware to detect my xp which i previously installed in another partition..does any1 know?
<Lynoure> You could ask the vmware support... they'll know.
<Ibback> I came to know that it is wise to create a separate partition for home ...may i know how to do that when i install hardy after my download finish pls?
<Ibback> And do i actually need swap partition or not?
<parixa> since yestreday I get this error : "You have 7 broken packages" when I and installing updates
<parixa> all broken packages are CPP/GCC related
<XceII> i did too, i went to synap and ran the fix broken filter under edit, worked
<Lynoure> Ibback: If you have so much memory you'll never be short on memory, and really cannot afford to have swap on your disk, you can be without. In 99.9% cases you probably could use having spam :)
<Lynoure> s/spam/swap/
<Lynoure> My, that was a weird brainhickup
<fr500> did you ppl get nvidia drivers working on hardy
<fr500> they are giving me hardtime
<Ibback> :) Lynoure
<parixa> nvidia drivers worked out-of-box for me, except for one kernel upgrade
<fr500> parixa: i broke stuff since i had envy
<fr500> i don't know how to go back to "original"
<Lynoure> Ibback: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome is a step-by-step for the home move
<fr500> and then use restricted driver manager
<Ibback> TQ lynoure
<parixa> fr500: I guess will involde x.org config hacking.. I am not comfortanble with that, can't help.
<fnordarius> high
<fnordarius> i have a language-pack-de progel
<parixa> Lynoure: the home resizing thing, does it workif I have only one partition? The resize option is grey out for me.
<fnordarius> usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LCMESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo
<fnordarius> witch is also in package language-oack-gnome.de
<aet> is there a reason why 32 bit opengl applications dont seem to work on 64 bit 8.04 ?
<aet> with LIBGL_DEBUG=1 set i get "libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)"
<aet> and software rendering kicks in
<aet> and i have ia32-libs installed
<RAOF> aet: Do you have the relevant lib32gl stuff, or whatever?
<RAOF> aet: I'd search for lib32, and see if anything jumps out at you.
<aet> RAOF: /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2 appears to come from ia32-libs
<RAOF> Yes, but that's not what you're after, is it.
<aet> RAOF: afaik, i only need libgl and driver module to run opengl programs
<aet> /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<RAOF> That's right.  But you'll want a 32bit driver module for your 32bit libgl.
<RAOF> The 32bit libgl is hardly going to be able to load your 64bit driver module, is it (that's what the error is).
<OmnipotentEntity> aet, do you have an nvidia card?
<aet> RAOF: /usr/lib32/dri/i965_dri.so is in ia32-libs as well
<RAOF> OmnipotentEntity: No, he doesn't.
<aet> OmnipotentEntity: i965
<OmnipotentEntity> oh hai thar, teach me to read.
<RAOF> aet: Hm.  Try setting "export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib32/dri"
<aet> RAOF: that appears to work :)
<RAOF> aet:
<cana> where i can get this version >
<RAOF> aet: Right.  So, I'd file a bug against the ia32-libs.  I presume that the 32bit libgl should be looking in /usr/lib32/dri for it's modules.
<aet> RAOF: ok
<XceII> RAOF:  is flash broken? it only works for 10 minuits after boot, then stops.
<RAOF> XceII: Dunno.  I use gnash.
<XceII> of
<XceII> oh
<aet> i think theres something still wrong with this because couple wine games i tried crash immediately when trying to run
<aet> and i think i965 driver should be capable of running these games
<XceII> hh
<oxigen> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a8.04+20080317_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo', which is also in package language-pack-gnome-en
<oxigen> :/
<aet> RAOF: how do i make this change system-wide?
<aet> or whats the proper fix for this
<fromport> oxigen: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a8.04+20080317_all.deb
<DanaG> oooh lar lar:  http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/24/fujitsu-announces-worlds-first-2-5-inch-320gb-disk-to-spin-at/
<DanaG> 7200rpm.
<oxigen> fromport: thanks! :)
<aet> , RAOF_
<bluecake> how to capture all the text displayed on terminal? as in the buffer. i use ssh, and want to capture all out put during that session
<[mbm]> bluecake: depends on what you're trying to capture; many cases can be handled by piping a command to a file (or through tee), alternatively you can run everything through screen and use screen's builtin logging
<KalEl> when i run the Hardware Testing application, it says "Detecting your network controller(s): Not found.", and probably related to this issue although internet is working fine, after a resume from suspend the lan connection totally stops responding
<KalEl> is this a bug?
<bluecake> [mbm], i ssh into a router, not ssh into linux box
<[mbm]> bluecake: so run screen and then run ssh from within screen
<bluecake> [mbm], look more like a application level trick. say konsole, have a way to save the buffer
<fromport> bluecake: startup screen (after installing it) and have screen log all output to a logfile
<bluecake> fromport, what's the screen option to log output?
<fromport> mbm: you beat me to it ;-) sorry
<richard__> ssh with nautilus, is anyone else having issues?
<fromport> bluecake: man screen
<bluecake> crap.... i have to run to other room to boot linux os.
<richard__> :P
 * bluecake man screen on google
<fromport> google and grep are my friend ;-)
<spaceaviator> My gdmsetup cant find the theme files after I click add even when the file is right there!
<spaceaviator> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> some themes are archived with extra cruft. You may need to extract it.
<spaceaviator> Dr_willis, I checked that too
<spaceaviator> its all fine
<Dr_willis> try some other themes.. see if they work
<Dr_willis> i tend to grab ones with that gnome-art program
<spaceaviator> I trued 5 different themes
<spaceaviator> all from gnome-look.org
<Dr_willis> Try just drag/dropping it into the gdm config tool?
<Dr_willis> :)
<spaceaviator> doesnt work either
 * Dr_willis is just guessing... assuming its not a pebkac problem.
<Dr_willis> You are runnig the gdm config tool as root?
<spaceaviator> ok that does work!
<Dr_willis> what does?
<spaceaviator> dragging and dropping
<Dr_willis> :)
<spaceaviator> but what about Add?
<Dr_willis> drag it to the first tab... if i rember right.
<spaceaviator> that cant find the file
<Dr_willis> No idea on add... I just drag/dropped mine
<spaceaviator> whats the pebkac problem?
<Dr_willis> 'problem exists between keyboard and chair'        :P
<spaceaviator> haha
<Dr_willis> you noticed that the gnome-art tool dont work very well? it can download but not install the themes :( unless its beenfixed recently
<spaceaviator> I use pekwm Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> using jwm right now  on my ubuntu box.
<spaceaviator> Dr_willis, I hate when things dont work! Why cant the ruddy thing find a file...
<richard__> pekwm/jwm?
<spaceaviator> richard__, ?
<UbunLin> I am having a hell of a time getting compiz working in Hardy again. Anyone have any experience with integrated ati video in Hardy's beta?
<Dr_willis> jwm = very tiny window manager.  i use it for VNC a lot
<bluecake> [mbm], fromport , screen's log kicks ass
<richard__> ah right
<bluecake> [mbm], fromport , screen's log kicks ass!!! "ls -alhR / ", the log file is like 7MB rightnow haha!!!!!!!!
<bluecake> looks like i don't need to set a buffer limit for screen
<Dr_willis> set it to about 1gb bluecake
<UbunLin> I am getting a GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap error that just will get fixed no matter what I do with the thing.
<bluecake> Dr_willis, haha... ok, you know off hand, if screen will overwrite my current log? i think probably not. it say screenlog.0
<bluecake> 15MB for that ls recursion =)
<spaceaviator> what do I apt-get so that I have the option of 'Extract here' in the file menu?
<UbunLin> Hm. Does anyone know if the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap error in compiz is associated with recent updates to mesa?
<max_demon> hello
<max_demon> i need help
<max_demon> regarding 8.04
<max_demon> can neone help me?
<UbunLin> max_demon: Wubi hasn't worked for me and I've tried it several times
<spaceaviator> hardy is getting on my nerves...I am going back to gutsy
<max_demon> i tried installing via Wubi
<UbunLin> The errors are quite trying, but that is what we get with a beta
<max_demon> but in the box where we have to select components
<max_demon> of windows xp
<max_demon> like firefox my docmunts
<UbunLin> I think the thing that has me the most annoyed is the fact the ati driver on laptops was completely blacklisted for compiz.
<max_demon> the Forword butten is greyed out
<max_demon> help me
<max_demon> ?
<max_demon> hello?
<max_demon> anyone?
<UbunLin> max_demon: It is broken.
<UbunLin> max_demon: I've yet to get it working myself.
<max_demon> i've downloaded via torrents
<max_demon> should i redownload it?
<max_demon> ...
<max_demon> ??
<UbunLin> Didn't make a difference for me
<max_demon> via FTP or other method
<max_demon> ?
<UbunLin> I downloaded it from the website
<max_demon> ok
 * ethana2 tries caps as backspace again....
<max_demon> so i have to use windows xp machine?
<ethana2> testinG
<ethana2> DRAT
<ethana2> still broken
<max_demon> there is no other way to run?
<max_demon> thanks anyways
<max_demon> bye
<Dr_willis> You could use vmware
<Dr_willis> but he has no patience it seems. :)
 * ethana2 goes to see if they've added the option correctly yet
<UbunLin> Praise be to the Tux. Dr_willis has arrived.
<bazhang> UbunLin: what is your question?
<ethana2> fail
<ethana2> *sigh*
<Lynoure> I did not even realize what XP stuff he was wanting to run...
<UbunLin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733672 - The #1 of that post.
<Dr_willis> I for one do not do 'wubi' support. :) heh heh.. i dread the idea of it being included officially on the install cd.
<Dr_willis> I wonder if there will be a #ubuntu-wubi channel
<UbunLin> Mesa's libraries are where they should be and everything is smooth, but compiz still errors out with that blasted error.
<UbunLin> Dr_willis: The idea of Windows software gives me chills.
<UbunLin> Debugging 3D in Linux is bad enough
<Dr_willis> somthing else to add to the list of things i dont give 'support' for. :)
<UbunLin> I read the thread about the blacklisting and I can understand the logic to a point, but I absolutely hate the idea of my working hardware being blacklisted along with great unwashed.
<Lynoure> it's better to be a bit picky than burn out pointlessly
<spaceaviator> UbunLin, what happened?
<DanaG> Why not blacklist the bad by NAME?
<UbunLin> Updated from Alpha 4 - 6 somewhere in there (I wasn't keeping track) to the Beta only to have the system break in 4 different ways.
<spaceaviator> UbunLin, get back to Gutsy
<UbunLin> Heck no :)
<UbunLin> The new kernel is a godsend compared to the old.
<UbunLin> I can give with a few glitches.
<UbunLin> ;)
<spaceaviator> UbunLin, You can have this new kernel on gutsy too =)
<UbunLin> True enough, but from source kernels aren't something I like to toy with unless I am using a product like grsecurity or similar kernel patches.
<spaceaviator> UbunLin, if you update gutsy the normal way you will have the same kernel
<UbunLin> 2.6.24+ has been released as a kernel update to gutsy?
<UbunLin> I wasn't aware of that.
<UbunLin> I thought the new kernel was only supported in Hardy due to some changes in the way it handled some hardware
<UbunLin> Anyway.. that is another discussion entirely. Did any of you have any ideas about that GLX_EXT error?
<spaetz> darn, openoffice.org on PowerPC doesn't install on hardy as the dependencies are wrong..
<spaetz> there's a mixture of 2.4 and 2.3.1 packages in the repository, it seems...
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta schallstrom
<schallstrom> bazhang: cool, thanks!
<bazhang> no worries schallstrom ;]
<Finnish> Helou
<schallstrom> bazhang: did they change that? because until now I always found the beta and final releases under cdimages.ubuntu.com too?
<artenius> hmm, I figure the best way I can help ubuntu and linux is to answer questions in help channels, should I consider beta testing hardy?
<bazhang> schallstrom: well I think it is because it is still testing perhaps
<schallstrom> bazhang: aren't beta rleases always for testing?
<bazhang> artenius: seems pretty stable; I just watch this channel for activity and avoid the first update that breaks things
<bazhang> and get the one that fixes them ;]
<brazil> I just found a recommends on ubuntu-standard that's uninstallable (bug 205911), and I suspect this could be a release blocker - who should I poke?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205911 in friendly-recovery "friendly-recover (ubuntu-standard) conflicts with upstart-compat-sysv (ubuntu-minimal)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205911
<artenius> I have several extra boxes
<bazhang> schallstrom: sure, or for people who like the x-games ;]
<schallstrom> bazhang: hehe :) I'll go and try the beta now
<kebinusan> is power management broken in the hardy beta? my monitor never goes to sleep it seems
<bazhang> kebinusan: is this a fresh install or a dist-upgrade? my dist-upgrade is okay in that regard
<kebinusan> dist-upgrade
<bazhang> that is odd..
<kebinusan> yeah, I'll fiddle with it a bit more see if I can figure it out
<spaetz> ignore -channels #ubuntu+1 * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<spaetz> oops
<Dr_willis> spaetz,  :)
<spaetz> note to self: put dash at beginning of commands :)
<bazhang> haha
<orvokki> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.11-12.31)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31 (hardy), package size 5125 kB, installed size 15228 kB
<bazhang> it rocks ;]
<orvokki> At least nvidia-glx-new works better than nvidia-glx for me...
<zniavre> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zniavre> thank you ubotu
<LupoBluAlfa> hr4gfow
<kjellviz> a little issue with hardy here, i get sound at logon, sound in wine/world of warcraft using ALSA, but no sound in Rhytmbox nor on strems in Firefox/Epiphany
<kjellviz> my comp is a laptop with both internal soundcard and a external USB soundcard, i wish to use the internal
<nox-Hand> Greetings!
<nox-Hand> I was merely curious as to how big, if there still are any, down sides are for running the 64 bit version of Ubuntu now?
<nox-Hand> Remember a good few releases back there were issues such as flash, etc
<pvandewyngaerde> flash still isn't native 64 bit,  but that is because of Adobe
<pvandewyngaerde> but there exist workarounds
<pvandewyngaerde> do you have more than 4 GiB of memory ?
<pvandewyngaerde> thats the only valid reason to be on 64 bit
<RAOF> Well, and speed.
<jin> some times vlc doesn't output sound..  while movie player does.. .weird
<RAOF> For some things.
<ompaul> pcAngel, you need the alternate install disk for that - nothing else will work
<nox-Hand> pcAngel: At the moment, 1gb, will upgrade to 4gb soon.
<ompaul> pcAngel, without more effort that you need invest
<nox-Hand> pvandewyngaerde: ^
<nox-Hand> pcAngel: Sorry, that was not for you.
<pcAngel> ompaul: for installing on my ICH-R chipset's raid array?
<nox-Hand> pvandewyngaerde: So apart from ram support over 4gb, there is no big reason to use 64?
<pvandewyngaerde> a little bit op speed improvements
<pvandewyngaerde> what processor do you have ?
<ompaul> pcAngel, well it has raid support from the start as for the chipset it check the kernel source for it
<pcAngel> Thanks ompaul.  I was just double checking that you were responding to the question I asked in the other channel
<ompaul> now I got some food
<ompaul> cheers
<nox-Hand> pvandewyngaerde: 1.7 Core 2 Duo
<rayb0t> i have an interesting problem that happened recently, when i switch to a lower resolution like 1024x768 i no longer have a mouse. i suspect nvidia-settings not playing nice with xorg.conf.. anybody got any ideas? i can post my conf if needed
<aet> RAOF: how do i make this change system-wide?
<aet> or whats the proper fix for this
<RAOF> aet: You probably don't want it system-wide.  It'll break all your 64bit OpenGL apps.
<RAOF> I don't know what the proper fix is.
<aet> i see
<aet> im having trouble building 32 bit mesa also
<aet> ld cant find lX11 since it doesnt look into /usr/lib32/
<RAOF> Or, rather, because there isn't libX11.so there.
<aet> hrml. so why libX11.so isnt linked to libX11.so.6?
<smurfslover> hi there
<smurfslover> i've just upgraded to hardy but i'm having troubles with X
<smurfslover> i can't get passed a 800x600 res
<smurfslover> with or without nvidia driver
<smurfslover> card is geforce fx 5200
<user-land> Hi, is the 64bit version recommended ?
<aet> RAOF: how come /usr/lib32 isnt in ld.so.conf?
<RAOF> aet: Because it's in /etc/ld.conf.d/something.
<aet> it aint in ld.so.conf.d
<user-land> now that beta is here, could the topic be changed to included apt-beginners ?
<aet> added it there but ldconfig doesnt do anything
 * aet is confused
<bbrazil> I love critical debconf questions
<amikrop> Hi. I just upgraded to Hardy and my screen resolution is very low.
<amikrop> I can't set it back to high.
<amikrop> It seems, the system uses a generic video driver.
<amikrop> Any help, please?
<Lamego> amikrop, if you need help to switch the Xorg resoution you shouldn't be using Hardy, anyway, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amikrop> Lamego: OK, done. Now restart X?
<Lamego> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<amikrop> Lamego: I did Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<amikrop> But again the same.
<bjwebb> i still can't add users :S
<bjwebb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6012/
<amikrop> Lamego: So, any other ideas? How can I set nvidia-glx-new to work?
<flipstar> bjwebb: whats about adduser? or using the gui ?
<bjwebb> well its the gui that im using
<smurfslover> amikrop: which gfx card
<smurfslover> there's a bug in hardy
<smurfslover> it refuses to detect some nvidia cards properly
<smurfslover> i have the same problem with my fx5200
<amikrop> smurfslover: So, what can I do?
<flipstar> bjwebb: which version are you using? it should be fixed in 2.21.5.1-0ubuntu1
<bjwebb> how do i get the version?
<bjwebb> what package is it in?
<flipstar> bjwebb: gnome-system-tools but do your user have a password?
<smurfslover> in xorg.conf section device stats "configured device"
<smurfslover> add Driver "nv" to that section
<bjwebb> yes, my user is a sudoer and has a password
<smurfslover> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/173418
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173418 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy] NVIDIA cards using vesa driver and low screen resolutions on livecd" [Medium,Incomplete]
<bjwebb> flipstar: 2.22.0-0ubuntu3
<smurfslover> thx ubotu
<zniavre> smurfslover:  i got this card and works quite well
<smurfslover> i having the same problem gonna add it to the bug tracker
<amikrop> smurfslover: or, nvidia-glx-new in my case
<smurfslover> maybe you can try to add Driver 'nv' first then try to enable the nvidia driver using the gui
<amikrop> ok, thanks
<bjwebb> flipstar: any ideas?
<amikrop> Did not work.
<flipstar> bjwebb: seems to be a but
<flipstar> *bug
<amikrop> I added Driver "nv" to the Device section
<bjwebb> yeah
<bjwebb> but is it happening to everyone?
<amikrop> There are also the Screen section and the Monitor section
<flipstar> bjwebb: i dont use gnome at all
<bjwebb> or is something special going on in my case?
<bjwebb> ah okay
<smurfslover> amikrop: same here but there's nothing in it
<flipstar> according to lp youre not alone https://launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=users-admin&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<flipstar> wow what a url
<amikrop> smurfslover: So, what can I do?
<amikrop> smurfslover: Did Driver "nv" work for you?
<bjwebb> flipstar: ty
<smurfslover> didn't try it yet
<smurfslover> i just added it to xorg.conf from pclinuxos
<smurfslover> i don't feel like rebooting right now
<smurfslover> i had enough of hardy for today
<amikrop> ok
<amikrop> It did not work for me, though :-/
<amikrop> So, if anyone could help, I would be glad.
<flipstar> amikrop: why dont you use nvidia-settings to set resolution? worked always for me
<smurfslover> no more ideas right now amikrop
<amikrop> smurfslover: ok, never mind. thanks.
<smurfslover> flipstar: because he is dropped down to xvesa instead of xorg
<amikrop> flipstar: But it seems that the system does not even use nvidia
<smurfslover> amikrop: seems like we'll have to wait for an updated X on hardy
<amikrop> smurfslover: ok
<bjwebb> none of them seem to be quite what ive got
<flipstar> what about 205144	users-admin cannot add groups in hardy beta ?
<Hobbsee> so, it appears that torrenting uses lots of bandwidth.
<bjwebb> flipstar: well i appear to be able to add groups
<bjwebb> actually, i can't
<bjwebb> but a group X is created succesfully way I unsuccesfully create user X
<bjwebb> so, im going to confirm that one
<bjwebb> but should i add a seperate bug report for the adding users problem
<hector> Hi, is there anyone using kubuntu with KDE 4.0 ?
<flipstar> bjwebb: whats about the command adduser ?
<bjwebb> erm, what flags should i use?
<flipstar> just "sudo adduser test" for the rest a wizard appears
<hector> I cant update my system, cause adept_updater crash, can anyone help ?
<bjwebb> flipstar: oh i hadn't realised
<bjwebb> that seemed to work
<bjwebb> yup, i can su as the new user
<flipstar> hm then you at least have a workaround
<flipstar> bjwebb: you can report/confirm this bug on lp
<bjwebb> yeah
<bjwebb> shall i report it as a separate bug?
<bjwebb> its probably the same underlying problem i should think
<bjwebb> will i be able to log in from gdm as a user created with adduser?
<bjwebb> iirc it won't be in all the right groups and stuff
<flipstar> hector: try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in a terminal then try again
<flipstar> bjwebb: the user you added is a normal user
<flipstar> so you can login/do whatever
<hector> <flipstar> It seems like dpkg is blocked
<hector> > dpkg: el área de la base de datos de estado está bloqueada por otro proceso
<flipstar> !apt-fix | hector
<ubotu> hector: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flipstar> hector: do this if adept and others are closed
<hector> ok, thaks Im trying it
<rinaldi_> does the new tracker (indexing app) enable you to search inside files as well as their file names?
<prometheus> you here jaebird?
<J-_> Is there a way to change a sftp folder name to something other than the IP in gconf?
<flipstar> anyone else has a low resolution in the virtual terminals ?
<jaebird> prometheus, for a bit
<darrend> anyone know why my OSX icon theme doesn't work properly?  Stock folders don't get used by nautilus - it falls back to displaying a folder icon from the standard gnome theme
<prometheus> jaebird: you know where that old network manager is?
<jaebird> yeah
<jaebird> just a sec
<jaebird> prometheus: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/0.6.6-0ubuntu1/+build/534639
<jaebird> or better, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/network-manager-gnome/0.6.6-0ubuntu1
<prometheus> thanks jae
<bbrazil> what's the equivilent of ubuntu-live for hardy?
<prometheus> daily builds?
<jaebird> prometheus, it looks like 3 might be out now
<jaebird> so maybe 1 isn't needed anymore
<prometheus> I'll have to give it a look
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> I did the Hardy upgrade... then I had that problem with it booting into 386 kernel us I went and changed it in my menu.lst to boot into generic kernel... now all I can get is BusyBox at top of screen and initramfs prompt... anyone seen this?
<bottiger> I upgraded to Hardy but it broke my system. I almost fixed it apart from my dual screen setup. I'm using the binary nvidia-drivers but for some reason there isn't any nvidia-setting app
<bottiger> *nvidia-settings
<LupoBluAlfa>   YOOOOOOOOOOOO
<sourcemaker> I have read that Kubuntu 8.04 Beta has been released... one of the new feature is to use an encrypted file system... Can I also encrypt only my home directory ? I think using a encrypted file system slows down the system.... right?
<LupoBluAlfa> AI SFAIN KAINS
<Hobbsee> LupoBluAlfa: english only pleased
<Hobbsee> -d
<bottiger> sourcemaker: not much. Alos, only encrypting your /home isn't secure
<LupoBluAlfa> Y NOT SPIK INGLISH GOOD
<Hobbsee> !it | LupoBluAlfa
<ubotu> LupoBluAlfa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sourcemaker> bottiger: why? All my personal data are stored at home... where is the insecure issue only encrypting home?
<LupoBluAlfa> SAI PARLARE IN ITALIANO?
<Pici> !it | LupoBluAlfa
<ubotu> LupoBluAlfa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Hobbsee> Pici: too slow.
<LupoBluAlfa> SLOWWW YOU
<Pici> Hobbsee: Rather, that I'm not particularly paying attention ;)
<bottiger> sourcemaker: because unless you really know what you are doing it will also end up in /var /tmp you swap partition etc
<sourcemaker> bottiger: ok...how much performance will a lose... using an complete encrypted file system? Does it make fun to work with an encrypted file system?
 * fromport has everything except /boot on encryption on my laptop and it doesn't feel like a slow down of anykind.
<sourcemaker> fromport: cool... thanks... I will try
<sourcemaker> fromport: are you using your encrypted file system as developer or user? Just say... are there any performance problems compiling something?
<fromport> sourcemaker: user. kernel compile on my laptop (xfs) is just under 20 minutes.
<fromport> mayby a minute longer than previous on non-encrypted filesystem.
<sourcemaker> fromport: ok... thank you
<fromport> i have 2 gig's of ram though.
<KRF> why is in hardy's apache2.conf "ServerTokens Full"? isnt this a security risk?
<HardyOne> KRF, if you believe it is please file a bug on launchpad.net and check the security risk box on the bottom of the page
<x1101> hello
<x1101> so has anyone started using 8.04 beta yet?
<Pici> Probably most of the people in this channel.
<chdst>  /nod
<x1101> i just wanted to know what people thought, ive been away from my desk most of the weekend, so all ive managed is to get the download, and start an install in a VM
<rhs_> how to prevent the update manager to install something without having to tick out boxes every time ?
<XceII> is flash broke?, it freezes on start.
<chdst> x1101: It's got its beta hiccups, but it's a pretty solid pile'o'software.
<flipstar> rhs_: you can pin packages you want to keep
<fromport> x1101: in _my_ opinion upgrading from a previous version of ubuntu to hardy is not a good idea
<fromport> a fresh install works better
<x1101> fromport: ive noticed that with _most_ of the ubuntu releases
<x1101> upgrade never works quite right, or rather, none of the newest features seem to show up correctly
<finalbeta> x1101: that's probably because most settings don't get overwritten/ detection needed for the new things never happened.
<fromport> this weekend i remotely upgraded a machine from feisty -> gutsy and apart from a udev bug, the rest went pretty painless
<chdst> fromport: Well, developing the upgrade path is just another part of the process, so I'm hesitant to judge Hardy's ability to cope in that regard. I haven't had great successes with previous version either, though.
<finalbeta> personally I would just like an upgrade after which my bcm43xx wireless still worked.
<x1101> finalbeta: amen to that
<finalbeta> broken every single time. is it a general thing this time?
<Vertelemming> 's weird. I've never had a problem with upgrades.
<MTecknology> good morning
<MTecknology> I need some help
<x1101> with ....
<MTecknology> X i think
<x1101> what seems to be the issue?
<MTecknology> I booted up this morning and my screen size is 800x600 in the top left corner of the actual screen
<MTecknology> not really sure what I did to cause it
<finalbeta> Vertelemming: I habe a dell inspiron 8200. Last update I could no longer boot, libata didn't recognize my cd drive. And wireless broke. This time Hardy no longer recognizes the sound card, and the wireless broke. Since all I use the laptop for is play music over the network, that's a problem :)
<MTecknology> compiz still working perfect though - it's just like it doesn't want to be 1280x768 or anything around there
<Vertelemming> Strange.
<x1101> finalbeta: if all you need to do is play music over the network, why upgrade?
<x1101> MTecknology: have you looked at your xorg.config?
<chdst> MTecknology: That happened to me...I completely forget how I fixed it, but I saw a bug report for this that might help. I'll be a minute.
<MTecknology> x1101, ya, and for whatever reason I don't see any resolutions set in there
<finalbeta> x1101: I hoped the new samba would play nice with vista. (samba is how I play the music over the network)
<flipstar> MTecknology: did you already reconfigured xorg ?
<x1101> finalbeta: that makes sense then
<MTecknology> I did with phigh b/c i've been told that's safer
<flipstar> btw switching resolution doesnt work ?
<MTecknology> flipstar, I can't figure out how to set it hight than what it is now
<flipstar> MTecknology: nvidia or ati ?
<flipstar> with nvidia just use nvidia-settings
<MTecknology> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't ask me anything about screen res
<MTecknology> it's intel
<x1101> MTecknology: but it should recognize your hardware
<flipstar> but it should write it down in corg.conf
<MTecknology> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<MTecknology> nope - it's not writing any sizes to xorg.conf
<flipstar> so the apps for resizing in gnome doesnt work ?
<MTecknology> dang - it was working perfect last night
<x1101> i still say hard code it into your xorg.conf and see if that helps (back up your currnt xorg.conf fist of course)
<MTecknology> I'll try it out
<MTecknology> flipstar, they don't have options for higher res
<flipstar> yes this probably would be the best method since drivers seems to run proper
<MTecknology> bbiab
<MTecknology> nothing w/ this system ever works w/o full restart in relation to X ;)
<MTecknology> no go
<MTecknology> I'll paste why I put in....
<MTecknology>         SubSection "Display"                Modes           "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<MTecknology> DefaultDepth    24
<x1101> and the X server didnt recognize that?
<MTecknology> nope....
<MTecknology> doesn't seem to anyway
<MTecknology> nome-display-properties
<MTecknology> that's what i'm suppsoed to use, right?
<MTecknology> It gives me this for options: 640x480 640x400 640x350
<MTecknology> reinstalling wouldn't bother me - but I'd much rather not... this isn't windows after all
<MTecknology> any other ideas?
<MTecknology> I'l pastebin xorg.conf if you want
<x1101> does your xorg.config happen to say which driver its using?!
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.com/m2fd1937b
<MTecknology> nope
<flipstar> it seems to not detect your card proper
<x1101> it would be somewhere like Section "Device" and then list your vid card
<MTecknology> it's weird it was working perfect when I went to sleep - not only that - but compiz is working flawlessly !?
<MTecknology> I happened to make a copy of my xorg.conf from 7.10 - i'll try it out
<MTecknology> bbiab
<x1101> thats the really odd part
<Lamego> have you specefied a driver during the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<TrioTorus> I have trouble loging in to my xubuntu the first time after startup only. When killing X and loging back in again, everything works.Can't find any logged error except for pam complaining about foreground.so in Xauth.log Could that be related?
<MTecknology> still no go
<MTecknology> grr
<reikalusikka> is there anyway to downgrade from 8.04 to 7.10 or something?
<Hobbsee> reikalusikka: reinstall.
<reikalusikka> :(
<Pici> !downgrade | reikalusikka
<ubotu> reikalusikka: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<x1101> reikalusikka: not that I know of
<reikalusikka> :D
<Pici> s/may/will/
<reikalusikka> ok
<reikalusikka> How can I reset xorg.conf?
<Pooh22> how do I get attention for a bug that needs serious fixing sooner rather than later?
<Pooh22> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/181129
<MTecknology> :@ nothing stands out is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181129 in sane-backends "xsane fails to find scanner (dup-of: 180794)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180794 in sane-backends "access to usb device denied in latest hardy package" [High,Fix released]
<Pooh22> ok, maybe that will help...
<Pici> :)
<MTecknology> reikalusikka, same issue as me?
<reikalusikka> MTecknology: what's your issue
<MTecknology> reikalusikka, 640x480 screen res in the top left corner... can't get it to work right
<reikalusikka> lol
<MTecknology> can't get a full screen w/ 1024x800
<MTecknology> is it the same?
<reikalusikka> I have only 2 res available
<MTecknology> 3
<reikalusikka> 640x400 and 800x what ever it was
<reikalusikka> lol
<MTecknology> 640x480 and 2 lower than that
<reikalusikka> ok
<MTecknology> o - nvm
<reikalusikka> it can't find my video card
<MTecknology> ya - we're having the same issue
<MTecknology> you make any changes to anything?
<reikalusikka> tried resetting xorg.conf
<reikalusikka> no use
<reikalusikka> and reinstalling drivers
<reikalusikka> nothing seems to work tho..
<MTecknology> as far as everything acts - there's no issue - i still have compiz working
<MTecknology> the screen res is just too small
<reikalusikka> and I can't get any games working
<reikalusikka> that need a video card
<MTecknology> ** (nautilus:5983): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<reikalusikka> lol
<MTecknology> does that mean anything?
<chdst> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<reikalusikka> :D
<MTecknology> I'd try to grab the xorg.conf from a live cd - but I have a feeling that won't change anything
<arvind> good advice ubotu
<reikalusikka> MTecknology: I have trying to change xorg.conf and resetting it but it doesn't seem to change anything
<reikalusikka> have been*
<MTecknology> nope - i even grabbed one from my 7.10 install
<MTecknology> I also tried manually entering possible screen sizes
<reikalusikka> same here
<MTecknology> is screen res not handled by xorg.conf anymore or what?
<reikalusikka> are these only 8.04 issues?
<arvind> i have HH beta installed and once the final is released should i go for complete installation?
<MTecknology> arvind, no
<MTecknology> you'll already be tghere
<arvind> wat abt the old kernel?
<smurfslover> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/173418
<Lamego> as long you perform the updates
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173418 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy] NVIDIA cards using vesa driver and low screen resolutions on livecd" [Medium,Incomplete]
<arvind> its still there
<smurfslover> it's a known bug hardy has with nvidia cards
<smurfslover> not yet solved untill now
<insomninja> I want to install the latest wine, but winehq does only list debs/sources.list addons for up to gutsy, is adding gutsy packages ok or is there a better method?
<arvind> MTecknology,wat abt the old kernel.should i remove it manually?
<MTecknology> arvind, I wouldn't worry about it - apt handles all of that pretty well
<x1101> insomninja: since HH is still in beta, i doubt very many places have HH debs ready
<Lamego> insomninja, you may get depedencies problems
<insomninja> fair enough, I guess I'll just have to wait a little while, thanks for the answers
<x1101> insomninja: i would wait anyway, since wine 1.0 is well on the way
<insomninja> ok
<chdst> insomninja: One of the upsides of the beta, though, is we're getting pretty new packages. winhq's latest is 0.9.58 as of Friday, and 0.9.57's what's in the hardy repo.
<insomninja> well that's nice
<rsk> 0.9.58 is in hardy repo
<Syko> one of the downsides is it ruined my sound and compiz =/
<chdst> rsk: Yeah. I fail at scrolling up. Thanks for pointing that out.
<insomninja> I get no sound though :/ Hardy uses pulseaudio right (?) and it seems to not play well with wine/alsa...
<MTecknology> this sucks - I REALLY need a large screen for today
<MTecknology> bbiab
<insomninja> *no sound in wine*
<x1101> insomninja: thats a fairly common problem, have you checked to make sure your wine sound setting are close to correct, ie: driver ect
<insomninja> I tried all combinations I could think of to no avail
<Leerok> So Ubuntu is now Beta, eh?
<flipstar> seems so
<Leerok> Seems to work quite well.
<Leerok> At least for Firefox and Abiword.
<Leerok> We also had fun with VNC.
<Leerok> krdc elicited comments such as, "This is better than in Windows!".
<flipstar> haha nice
<x1101> Leerok: well, it is
<Leerok> This is strange.
<Leerok> What is this Wubi?
<flipstar> the installer for windows
<Funky_> I just used the Wubi thing to try 8.04
<chdst> Leerok: Well. It's definitely fun to say. :)
<Leerok> How is Wubi, anyway?
<Funky_> Didn't read my partitions correctly so I had to manually edit my grub list thing :/
<flipstar> heard it installs a virtual installation
<chdst> Does Wubi only work in Vista?
<Leerok> And it boots Ubuntu instead of Windows upon startup?
<Leerok> With a menu and everything?
<flipstar> no idea but you cant use it without win
<Funky_> it has a menu
<evand> it's *not* a virual installation
<evand> virtual*
<flipstar> not..?
<Pici> It installs a disk image on the windows parition that Ubuntu is booted off of, a nice idea if you aren't able to reparition for any particular reason.
<Leerok> Hmm!
<evand> chdst: no, it works in Windows XP and presumably Windows 2000 as well.
<flipstar> so this is kind of virtual since it is no real installation..
<Leerok> Hmm.
<flipstar> maybe virtual is the wrong word..
<Leerok> I must try it in Vista!
<flipstar> but its not a real installation
<Leerok> Perhaps after April, though.
<omar> Guys, I just transferred some files from one machine to another through my flash dive, but the system now counts it a read-only drive, how can I fix that??
<x1101> Leerok: that would be sad, that would mean you had an install of vista to try it on
<evand> it is a real installation, it's just a real installation in a loop-mounted root filesystem.
<Lamego> flipstar, it is a real installation
<flipstar> Lamego: but you cant use it without windows ..
<x1101> omar: remount the drive with -rw, that should make it read/write
<Lamego> flipstar, yes you can, you just need the boot loader, not windows itself
<omar> x1101: How is that done?
<Pici> flipstar: It doesnt run *inside* windows, thats just where the disk image lives.
<x1101> sudo umount (where your jump drive is mounted)
<evand> flipstar: you can completely trash windows and it will still run, provided your NTFS partition is still intact
<Pici> You still need to reboot and run it from grub (or whatever bootloader it uses).
<Leerok> Interesting.
<Jahmon> hi , on hardy beta,  i'm having a graphical issue when i move the upper gnome panel to the bottom.  The place there the panel used to be "freezes" and doesn't show the background correctly is anyone else having the issue?
<flipstar> hm okay never tried it anyway..i dont have/use/like windows
<x1101> then sudo mount -rw /dev/(your jump drive) (where you want it mounter)
<Leerok> Is the installation immutable?
<Leerok> Or can one install packages that remain after rebooting?
<bazhang> nah just toss it when you want
<Hobbsee> but who really listens to the guy who writes the isntaller, anyway?
<Leerok> Does it need to be uninstalled or can one just rm c:\windows\disk.image?
<x1101> Leerok: from what ive read, your better off uninstalling it through the add/remove programs menu in windows
<Hobbsee> but who really listens to the guy who writes the isntaller, anyway?
<Leerok> Hmm.
<omar> x1101: Before I transfer the files, I deleted all the files that are already on it, after copying them to the desktop. But now there's this file nameed "
<omar> x1101: Before I transfer the files, I deleted all the files that are already on it, after copying them to the desktop. But now there's this file named "Trash-1000", the system created it, and doesn't allow me to delete it.
<Leerok> Quick, delete it before it reforms!
<Leerok> Use shred and destroy the past!
<bassinboywk> is it possible to squeeze an installation into 1gb?
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Leerok> Wouldn't you like to have swap space?
<bazhang> bassinboywk: of ubuntu? no
<Jahmon> hi , on hardy beta,  i'm having a graphical issue when i move the upper gnome panel to the bottom.  The place there the panel used to be "freezes" and doesn't show the background correctly is anyone else having the issue?
<bassinboywk> hmm, does the thin client version come with x server?
<h3sp4wn> So is there something silly I overlooked with regards to my wireless (its on channel 13) - with wpa_supplicant I can access it fine
<h3sp4wn> But with my intel wireless I can not even see it (I guess it is something like countrycode for madwifi but don't know the intel equivalent)
<kebinusan> the lack of lib32 alsa plugins is somewhat frustrating
<finalbeta> hardy just "formatted" an usb disk for me. I didn't ask it to do that though.
<tmh__> has anyone reported the Intel HDA soundcard sound breakage?
<Sean__> i recently downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 beta and it had a problem after the reboot loading the GUI (i forget the exact message) but it said something like' problem loading server X (my GUI) it may have been configured badly.....'
<hwilde> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> try that Sean__
<Lamego> on the terminal, with sudo
<Sean__> huh O_o, lol forgive me im quite new to linux :P    how do i use this 'sudo' ? (i know the terminal at least XD)
<bazhang> here its safe to talk about wubi ;]
<Lamego> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheInfinity> Sean__: you use beta software and you are new to linux? wow.
<bazhang> Sean__: sudo that commnad then your password
<Lamego> sudo will execute the command with root (admin) privileges
<Hobbsee> Sean__: you might want to try ubuntu 7.10, and upgrade later
<eva> Hi, just upgraded my laptop from Gutsy to Hardy, and now I can't log into Gnome. Only some letters (like 5 and +) works at all when entering the username and password
<Sean__> ahhh, lol alrighty thanbks :),     and (sorry i cant reply with pm's dont want to register) but the reason why im using the newst version is it came with Wubi
<Lamego> bazhang, I don't use wubi, I just don't like to see personal oppinions without any tecnhical concern presented as answers
<Sean__> thankyou Lamego :), ill give it a shot
<bazhang> Lamego: aye I agree but admins are best given a wide berth ;]
<eva> The text based terminals works as expected, only the Gnome login box which refuses to accept most of the keys on the keyboard
<savvas> Sean__: 8.04 is not done yet, you should stick to running a live cd if you want to :)
<bazhang> and the person in question clearly didnt want it discussed Lamego
<bazhang> it will be interesting to see wubi supported in a month or so though
<Pooh22> could someone tell me how console-kit/hal is supposed to work on (k)ubuntu?
<Lamego> well, sometimes discussion is required
<Pooh22> I figure console-kit is the one to give me permission to use my scanner...
<bazhang> aye no doubt
<Sean__> well im off to give this a shot :),
<bazhang> Pooh22: you plugged it in? that uses xsane right?
<bazhang> sean good luck ;]
<h3sp4wn> bassinboywk: If you wanted to squeese an install into 1gb you could use squashfs + unionfs (like the livecd does)
<Pooh22> bazhang: xsane only works as root
<Pooh22> the permissions are not set correctly
<Leerok> What is xsane?
<bazhang> Pooh22: that seems strange..you have to sudo to scan stuff?
<Pooh22> bazhang: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/180794
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180794 in sane-backends "access to usb device denied in latest hardy package" [High,Fix released]
<Pooh22> Leerok: xsane is a scanning application
<hwilde> !info xsane | Leerok
<eva> No-one?
<ubotu> leerok: xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component main, is optional. Version 0.995-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 299 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Leerok> bash: !info: event not found
<bassinboywk> h3sp4wn: thanks
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Pici> Leerok: see ubotu's response.
<hwilde> eva,  sounds like your keyboard is not setup right.  you could try      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Leerok> Oh.
<Leerok> Wow, it pipes!
<eva> hwilde Yeap, just did. Didn't help :-(
<hwilde> eva, is it a usb wireless kb
<eva> no, it's the one built in the laptop
<hwilde> darn, I had the problem and all I had to do was replace the batteries in my wireless kb
<SuperLag> So if you install the Hardy Beta... when it goes gold, should you be able to update? or is it best to install from scratch with the released version?
<hwilde> SuperLag, updates should work fine
<Pooh22> bazhang: the fix-released bit doesn't fly with me, it's still broken
<eva> just tried the usb keyboard and it behaves exactly the same
<paule118> https://skypecasts.skype.com/skypecasts/home?setlang=de
<savvas> SuperLag: but if you think you can help out, you should try out the beta and report any bugs at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Should be able to - (I have some wierdness though that I would hope didn't make it to the beta)
<Pooh22> one of the comments suggested that the permissions are now handled by console-kit+hal
<savvas> SuperLag: sorry http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu :)
<bazhang> aha
<Pooh22> but I don't know how console-kit works, I don't know what to check in the logs to see why my scanner isn't detected
<SuperLag> woo. jet engines on my laptop.
<skylive> hey peeps, just wondering, but will i be able to get madwifi or ndiswrapper for 8.04 in the repos?
<SuperLag> I'm on a Macbook. I've got XP Pro in one Fusion VM, that's running currently... and Hardy is getting installed in another VM. I was wondering how well the system would handle it. It's doing a good job.
<savvas> skylive: I think you already have ndriswrapper and a graphical interface for it: ndisgtk
<h3sp4wn> skylive: Madwifi is integrated but it s a pretty old version
<savvas> madwifi-tools - tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi
<hwilde> !keytouch | eva
<ubotu> eva: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<hwilde> eva, maybe that stuff is a clue
<Finnish> I managed to get a working Hardy-system on my laptop, it has VIA Unichrome video card. It's a bit sluggish, just a bit. Is it normal?
<Finnish> But I'm very happy it is working after all
<h3sp4wn> Afaik getting working 3d with that is not easy (unless you just pay XiG)
<savvas> Finnish: you could try xubuntu, it might be faster :)
<h3sp4wn> The issue is with Xorg
<eva> ubotu Keytouch seems to be for the extra functional keys, right? In this case, none of the regular letters work at all in the gnome login
<Finnish> h3sp4wn: You mean my issue?
<eva> hwilde Keytouch seems to be for the extra functional keys, right? In this case, none of the regular letters work at all in the gnome login
<h3sp4wn> Finnish: Yeah
<Finnish> Is there a cure for it?
<h3sp4wn> Finnish: There is 3 drivers I think but only patches for a certain version of mesa
<h3sp4wn> for one of them
<Finnish> Any link to read about it?
<h3sp4wn> http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=3DStatus
<h3sp4wn> The problem is it needs mesa 6.4
<h3sp4wn> And downgrading mesa and rebuilding everything is not something I would want to attempt
<h3sp4wn> If I did I think I would build a full Xorg in /usr/X11R6
<hwilde> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<h3sp4wn> s/downgrading/Building the working mesa version from source
<h3sp4wn> forcing a downgrade just with dpkg would be really stupid
<Finnish> yeah, it sounds stupid
<Finnish> Well, I'm happy that it works somehow
<rinaldi_> hi, i plugged in my sony walkman today and it usually comes up as an external drive in gutsy but now it cant seem to detect it, lsusb shows up with "sony corp"
<rinaldi_> i get "usb drive" in ///computer but it says unable to mount
<finalbeta> rinaldi_: be glad, it mounted for me, but deleted the partition on it.
<Volkodav> what's a better way to install flash and other plugins for Firefox in 64 bit?
<finalbeta> I wouldn't use external disks right now
<Volkodav> Scripts do not seem to mention Hardy at all
<dbmoodb> via the synaptic or apt setup ?
<finalbeta> trying to recover it just crashed gnome.
<dbmoodb> non-free flash no ?
<flipstar> Volkodav: flash sometimes doesnt work as 64bit..you might try with firefox32bit or a 32bit chroot environment
<rinaldi_> finalbeta: well i have been trying to recover a deleted file from my usb drive all day, i have tried photorec and magicrescue but only part of the file (maybe a previous version) was found
<rinaldi_> probably because it was written over
<Lamego> you can try testdisk (I believe that was the name of that recover tool)
<h3sp4wn> Finnish: You could try Xfree86 maybe and build mesa 6.4 against that
<rinaldi_> Lamego: photorec is a package that testdisk uses, thats how I got it. I have tried every app i could find.
<Lamego> ops
<dbmoodb> ooo pretty 5 new broken packages
<Hobbsee> dbmoodb: so, i managed to use 56gb in 24 hours, due to ubuntu torrents
<orkun> any1 else having issues with medibuntu hardy?
<oxigen> Blender and compiz is now better again, but still not perfect, it goes under bottom panel in gnome :(
<flipstar> rinaldi_: there is still foremost but the file might be lost unrecoverable
<oxigen> who must fix this? ubuntu, compiz or blender team?
<oxigen> ah, or gnome team? :)
<dbmoodb> did you report the bug /
<oxigen> yes, here, many times! :)
<oxigen> that's why i asking, whom to report a bug?
<rinaldi_> flipstar: ok thanks il give it a try
<HorizonX1> anyone find hardy's laptop lcd screen dimming feature weird/buggy?
<dbmoodb> well what crashed ? blender or compiz
<HorizonX1> like, it dims my screen when idle, fine, but when I come back, it should undim it
<HorizonX1> instead, it dims it more!
<oxigen> dbmoodb: nothing crashed, just blender goes under gnome bottom panel
<spiderfire> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<dbmoodb> HorizonX1: that is weird i don't get that ....
<HorizonX1> dbmoodb: yeah, it's annoying. I like the feature, but not when it doesn't restore my brightness level
<dbmoodb> .... weird
<HardyOne> what is the code name for the next release anybody know?
<oxigen> hardy
<rsk> intrepid ibex
<HorizonX1> they won't announce that until later
<HardyOne> after hardy
<rsk> oh
<rsk> hardy heron
<HardyOne> lmao
<HardyOne> yeah I know about the hardy heron
<HardyOne> see my nick
<Pici> !8.10 | HardyOne
<ubotu> HardyOne: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<HardyOne> Pici, ty
<rsk> yea
<rsk> :)
<Pici> Np
<rsk> as i said
<oxigen> Ibex! :)
 * Pici nods
<oxigen> should be Intro International
<bazhang> J will be a challenge ;]
<HardyOne> jittery jaguar
<HardyOne> lol
<bazhang> @apple lawsuits
<oxigen> Joy Joker
<HardyOne> jovial joey
<oxigen> ah, heron is a bird!?
 * oxigen didn't know that
<HardyOne> oxigen, yes
<bazhang> haha check the wallpaper
<HardyOne> joey is a baby kangaroo
<HardyOne> the mouse pointer could be a little kangaroo hoping around instead of spinning
<stefg_> Is ist just me or is gnome 2.22 MUCH faster than 2.20 ? ...
<HardyOne> stefg_, I havent notcied
<oxigen> dunno how to test it
<HardyOne> but then again everything on this laptop is alot faster for me compared to my 133mhz
<HardyOne> 192mb 20 gig pc
<stefg_> Hmmm ... just my subjective impression. This isn't the fastest machine in the universe, so on lower spec hardware it might be more obvious. and firefox might distort my perception as well, that one became definitely faster
<HardyOne> firefox has improved startup speed yeah
<dbmoodb> what are we debating here -- the speed of hardy vs gutsy ?
<HardyOne> used to take forever to load
<HardyOne> no!
<HardyOne> gnome 2.20 and 2.22
<stefg_> dbmoodb: subjective impressions of hardy speed in the absence of objective benchmarks :-)
<bazhang> kde is tons faster too
<dbmoodb> well on debian etch, iceweasel doesn't take that long - nor on gutsy ---> firefox beta 3 is faster to load so no real difference
<dbmoodb> kde or kde4 bazhang ?
<bazhang> dbmoodb: well since I've never tried kde4 prior to hardy just kde3 ;]
<dbmoodb> well i am testing hardy on some older hard ware and i can tell you it is a resource monster ish
<dbmoodb> (in comparison to debian etch)
<dbmoodb> like it might do somethings faster (oo.o faster etc.) but it moans at times --- fan picks up hard disk tisk over etc.
<HardyOne> bazhang, is it worth me trying kde4? I mean is it so much better then kde3. I am a gnome user
<dbmoodb> HardyOne: kde4 personally i find a joke, kde 3 is nice and a change compared with gnome
<dbmoodb> i'm sure others would disagree with me
<HardyOne> dbmoodb, kde just reminds me so much of windows
<finalbeta> If e2fsck can't repair my volume, what are my other options? I switched on an usb disk, and hardy seemed to have broken it. I can't believe the disk would break just right after I upgraded.
<dbmoodb> eh ah no .... yes and no
<bazhang> HardyOne: well I really like kde4 but it is a big switch from kde3 so I have both but mostly just kde3 now
<stefg_> dbmoodb: xubuntu ... the preferred choice for atticware :-)
<dbmoodb> kde3.5 ish looks like kde the start bar is just the thing that looks like windows really
<dbmoodb> kde 4 is like vista / mac os x / ?
<bazhang> dont really know as I use kbfx ;]
<HardyOne> think I might give it a shot
<bazhang> kde4 is better than either of those
<dbmoodb> i think they shot kclicker in the the foot
<dbmoodb> and when you click log out from the menu you then have to go and click it again... wtf is up with that ?
<stefg_> #kubuntu will know ... i for one won't touch kde with a 10 feet pole before 4.1 is out. kde 3 was banned from my home 2 years ago
<dbmoodb> i suggest you try it, you can always return to the old one
<bazhang> actually it is #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 stuff
<finalbeta> Anyone knows of ext3 recover programs?
<macogw> dbmoodb: my impression of the kmenu is that it's too cluttered
<flipstar> finalbeta: i heard of ext3rminator
<dbmoodb> well i don't like having to click to do things, i am a keyboard user and so why should i click when i could hover before ?
<dbmoodb> oh and the kmenu design i find stupid atm
<flipstar> i bet lots of people think the same about the gnome menu
<mcquaid> i'm trying to fix this ubuntu box on my lan via the built in vnc
<mcquaid> there are problems with the ati on the remote box that's making it crash, so i want to login remote but not show screen updates on the host
<mcquaid> or even need be logged in on the host
<stefg_> finalbeta: undelete files? that's close to impossible on ext3,
<mcquaid> can that be done with the built in gui?
<dbmoodb> mcquaid: what vnc viewer are you using -- doing it from a gutsy install -- if so can you click in the vnc once then out then use some compiz fusion then go back in and then do control alt d (go to the desktop)
<finalbeta> stefg_: actually, ubuntu just removed the whole partition. I ran an fscheck. it made the partition come back. But it corrupted and doesn't want to mount.
<dbmoodb> see if you crash
<buttterz> hello
<finalbeta> fscheck gives errors when it wants to write to it, looks like hardware errors, but it's too much of a coincidence that I just upgraded ubuntu.
<mcquaid> dbmoodb, hmm, no i'm having some random lockups that i believe is due to the host's ati.  it crashes using it locally as well
<HardyOne> so the default on hardy will be kde4?
<mcquaid> i want to try administering it remotely, but not even being logged in on the host. i want no graphic updates there
<rinaldi_> flipstar: foremost gave me the same results as magicrescue . just a previous version I can't do much with. looks like that file is gone. whats annoying is that it was only last week this happened whereas it's recovering files from years ago!
<stefg_> finalbeta: if fsck can't fix it, you'll have a hard time. tools like testdisk are more geared towards partition table repair.
<bazhang> two versions; one commercially supported kde3; and community supported kde4
<stefg_> finalbeta: look on distrowatch for a soecialited rescue distro ... like INSERT or System Rescue
<stefg_> finalbeta: http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html is what i use for desaster recovery
<Lamego> finalbeta, have you tried dd to read from the device? just to check for hw issues ?
<tripmckay> is there an official way to install truetype fonts in hardy? in nautilus fonts:/// is not implemented yet and the button to the Fonts folder in the "appeareance >> fonts >>details" tab has been removed... is a simple copy and paste in the /usr/share/fonts/truetype folder sufficient?
<Tuv0k> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  tightvncserver: Depends: vnc-common (>= 3.3.6-1) which is a virtual package.
<stefg_> tripmckay: the latter ... if you are a careful person you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig after that to refresh the caches
<thiemster> are there any really big bugs in the beta version
<finalbeta> Lamego: I have not, how can I from a broken file system?
<stefg_> thiemster: of course :-) ... but i haven't encountred one yet
<Flanger> Hi all, I'm trying to raise resolution of Hardy in Virtualbox. (yes I installed the vbox drivers). Somehow I can't get better than 800x600 from gfx card. Anyone else has this prob?
<thiemster> thanks
<Lamego> finalbeta, dd does direct I/O from the device, it doesn't care about the filesystem
<tripmckay> ah, thanks
<Lamego> dd if=part_device of=/dev/null
<Lamego> if it reports a read error, then you have an hw/driver related issue, eventually the corruption cause
<rinaldi_> anyone sle know any more recover apps? i've tried foremost, testdisk(photorec), and magicrescue. looks like my deleted file is gone
<flipstar> rinaldi_: how did you deleted it ?
<rinaldi_> flipstar: well i was working on a windows pc at work and I deleted it off my memory stick by accident (i know its stupid)
<flipstar> hm usally files arent deletet..just moved to trash
<omar> When I renice a process by executing the command "renice -6 32" for example, does that mean raising its priority in the CPU?
<finalbeta> Lamego: thanks, it's running now, no output. I assume it will try to read everything, stop if it's done and report something if an error occurs.
<mcquaid> is there a way to disable tracker entirely?
<mcquaid> short of removal
<flipstar> omar: correct
<rinaldi_> flipstar: when you delete off a mem stick in windows it doesn't go to recycle bin, it just disappears
<flipstar> finalbeta: it wont stop..it copies the whole disc
<Lamego> finalbeta, I believe it will report an error when it reachs the end of the partition, not sure rigt now
<omar> flipstar: Does that mean that Unix uses the priority scheduling algorithm?
<flipstar> omar: i just will prefered before other apps
<flipstar> rinaldi_: might be true..in *ubuntu it does :)
<Adys> Should I be worried about apps not being able to use sound when another is already using it, or is pulseaudio still incomplete?
<stefg_> !dmix | Adys
<ubotu> Adys: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flipstar> Adys: guess not..just use alsa or so on the other apps
<stefg_> Adys: check the DmixPlugin link
<rinaldi_> flipstar: i often use vnc from work but this time i didn't because I had to use ms access. damn thing
<Adys> Aight :)
<Adys> that link is broken btw
<Adys> http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<Adys> is better :)
<rinaldi_> speaking of windows. is it possible to install wubi on a memory stick rather on the actual windows pc, so it's portable?
<Lamego> rinaldi_, you would need to move the boot.ini also :)
<slanning> hello, I find cpp-4.2 package is broken (dependency)
<Adys> slanning:  sudo apt-get install -f ?
<trip> after "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" the new fonts appear in lists but show only blank squares althoug they look fine with fontviewer. any ideas what the problem might be?
<buttterz> slanning , there has been some issues with the new packages like that
<rinaldi_> ok then, might do that with my spare flash drive
<stefg_> Adys: please mention that to the ops in #ubuntu-ops , so they can update the factoid
<buttterz> slanning , also beware gcc 4.3.0
<Adys> Alright stefg_
<syke>  workbuttterz: 4.3.0 works great for me, most of the time
<buttterz> syke, thats good but there are issues with it building kernels as a recent slashdot report said
<syke> generates significantly smaller and faster code in many cases
<syke> yup, that's a known issue
<buttterz> yes thats true i agree and i use it on test systems but not my production systems
<syke> I think if you pull the latest 4_3 code from their branch, it should be fixed
<buttterz> haha i sometimes think in c so i know my gcc stuff :) seem slike you do too
<evand> rinaldi_: you don't need wubi for that.  There are plenty of guides on installing Ubuntu to a memory stick on the Internet: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<buttterz> syke , it is but not on ubuntu
<rinaldi_> evand: but will i be able to run as an app? I don't have access to bios to change boot sequence
<finalbeta> Lamego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60870/ that means the disk is broken, or I have a controller/driver problem right now?
<evand> rinaldi_: Wubi doesn't run as an application either.
<omar> flipstar: Can we say that the "renice" command is a " manual " version of "Aging"?
<flipstar> omar: im sorry im not that technically advanced to answer your question proberly
<Lamego> finalbeta, was that the end of the partion, 1.1 GB ?
<omar> flipstar: Oh, it's okay, thanks a lot for your time. :)
<finalbeta> Lamego: no, that would have to be 500
<Lamego> it seems to be an hw issue
<syke> butterz: yea, I was hoping that since gcc-4.3 is released that a new gcc-4.3 pkg would be created
<Lamego> is it an usb 2.0 device ?
<buttterz> syke, i'm working on it
<syke> (and gcc-snapshot would revert back to the gcc 4.4 trunk)
<syke> buttters: great!
<finalbeta> Lamego: yes, and the controller is usb 2.0 too
<buttterz> i've just finished final so i'vebeen swamped
<syke> buttterz: I assume you do a profiled bootstrap?
<Lamego> that transfer rate is a very low
<Lamego> scrap it :)
<thiemster> if i install the beta version now, will there be an easy way to upgrade to the stable version when it comes out?
<buttterz> syke, i'm working on it now actually
<syke> buttterz: let me know when you have something and I can help test
<syke> I'm getting a coredump when building a profile-optimized version of kdelibs
<captainm> thiemster, the automatic updates will take care of that
<finalbeta> Lamego: hmm, on another disk it's more then 30MB. I guess it is broken.
<finalbeta> bummer
<finalbeta> Lamego: thanks for your help. You probably saved me the rest of the day
<Lamego> np :)
<thiemster> captainm: so it should be easy to upgrade?
<captainm> thiemster, just keep up with the updates. Nothing more to it.
<thiemster> captainm: thanks. it's the same way for kubuntu too, right?
<thiemster> captainm: cause i'm pretty sure it is
<captainm> thiemster, it is
<thiemster> captainm: thanks
<murlidhar> i have mounted alternate beta cd and i don't want to write it on cd . however i want to upgrade to hardy beta .
<murlidhar> mounted using gmount-iso
<pvandewyngaerde> ./cdrom upgrade
<pvandewyngaerde> or sth like that
<buttterz> syke, well which are you looking for -- i can accomodate if you are looking for my .debs
<murlidhar> something like that ??
<syke> buttterz: a profiled bootstrap of gcc4.3's latest head would be great, thanks! :)
<murlidhar> pvandewyngaerde, Could not find the upgrade application in the archive, exiting
<syke> buttterz: oh, for amd64
<pvandewyngaerde> murlidhar: sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<murlidhar> pvandewyngaerde, i have not written it on the media disk.
<pvandewyngaerde> murlidhar:  then run it from the mounted iso location
<murlidhar> pvandewyngaerde, i did . i got this error.
<thiemster> does kubuntu 8.04 beta (kde4 edition) come with all of the basic applications installed (firefox, openoffice, etc.)
<murlidhar> pvandewyngaerde, Could not find the upgrade application in the archive, exiting
<pvandewyngaerde> did you mount it to the cdrom location ?
<murlidhar> pvandewyngaerde, i mounted in the home folder/xxxx/
<buttterz> syke , what exactly are you looking for though -- a .deb correct
<syke> buttterz: yes
<murlidhar> pvandewyngaerde, /home/xxxx/
<buttterz> syke, it may take me a bit of time -- we are doing easter dinner today
<pvandewyngaerde> murlidhar:  mount to /media/cdrom
<buttterz> but i'll get it to you -- do you frequent this channel
<syke> buttterz: no rush :) I do hang out in here often these days
<buttterz> syke, right and profiled bootstrapped amd -- i'm doing i386 as well
<syke> buttterz: awesome, thanks!
<buttterz> i'm also going to base it off the trunk
<buttterz> not 4.3.2
<smurfslover> hi there
<buttterz> hi
<pvandewyngaerde> murlidhar:  are there by any chance spaces in the current name mounted location ?
<smurfslover> how can i get full verbosity while booting
<flipstar> just remove splash from grub
<buttterz> smurfslover , go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the splash
<murlidhar> pvandewyngaerde, yes there was  however i mounted on /media/cdrom0/ and it worked
<burner> smurfslover: nosplash boot option?
<murlidhar> pvandewyngaerde, thanks
<buttterz> flipstar , i mean it doesn't seem like ne knew that
<buttterz> smurfslover , and make sure to do it on the default kernel which is annotated earlier in the file
<murlidhar> pvandewyngaerde, can i get back to gutsy if problems arises and if so , how?
<buttterz> murlidhar , downgrading is harder
<buttterz> much harder
<smurfslover> gonna change splash into verbose
<Lamego> murlidhar, you can't downgrade, just reinstall
<buttterz> because you upgrade requisite
<Lamego> if you want a stable system, don't upgrade
<buttterz> smurfslover no just remove splash from the kernel you are default booting
<smurfslover> but gonna change it in from the grub screen itself
<buttterz> Lamego , you can downgrade.
<smurfslover> k thx
<murlidhar> Lamego, can i backup my setting at least?
<Lamego> you can't
<buttterz> alright.
<buttterz> haha
<buttterz> Lamego , well let me hear your rational at least
<Lamego> buttterz, it is not a tested/certified procedure, it is very likely to break your system
<bazhang> downgrade is guaranteed breakage
<buttterz> yes -- but that doesn't mean you can't
<|rt|> anyone know any tricks to get the b43 drivers to work after upgrading from gusty?
<buttterz> all, i agree -- but you CAN in fact DOWNGRADE if you know what you are doing.
<bazhang> well cmon this is ubuntu; I dont know what I'm doing ;]
<buttterz> it will break -- but thats because of proprietary packages like libc and others that often have several issues
<|rt|> wireless previously worked with bcm43xx driver but looks like hardy moved over to the b43 drivers
<Lamego> right, you can also hit your PC with an hammer without stopping it, if you know what you are doing
<buttterz> bazhang , coming from freebsd -- ubuntu is nice -- don't say that haha -- its a great environment
<buttterz> Lamego , ok...now you are just not helping or facilitating thought anywhere
<stefg_> buttterz: welcome to working flash, tv-cards and multimedia bling :-)
<|rt|> Lamego: hehe in fact with old SGI's SGI used to recommend lifting the computer off the desk a couple inches and dropping them
<buttterz> seems to be
<|rt|> it would fix some problems believe it or not
<syke> |rt|: I use ndiswrappper -- I've never gotten b43 to work very well
<buttterz> stefg_ , thanks -- i have been a freebsd dev though since ive been 12 yrs old -- all powerpc based systems
<|rt|> syke: upgrade or fresh install?
<syke> |rt|: either
<bazhang> buttterz: well freebsd is very nice I admit really like the new one, but ubuntu is well, hard to define, a new community, so hard to quantify
<|rt|> syke: my next step is going to be to back up my home and try a clean install
<buttterz> stefg_ , now all i have is a japanease lets note toughbook haha go figure i love ubuntu and freebsd alike
<buttterz> bazhang , i just use it because its like lightning
<syke> |rt|: my experience is that upgrading rarely has anythign to do with it
<syke> it'll either work, or not
<bazhang> there is that too ;]
<syke> but
<|rt|> syke: well i've had an upgrade break wireless once before
<syke> you can try rmmod b43 && rmmod ssb, then reload them in the opposite order
<Lamego> buttterz, the downgrade scenario is not covered/tested, it is safer to assume that your system will break than it is to assume it will work, unless you did QA on the downgrade and have no need for assumptions
<|rt|> syke: can't remember if it was from fiesty to gusty or warty to fiesty
<|rt|> syke: what is the ssb module?
<buttterz> Lamego , i have recently downgraded my ubuntu system ... i don't know what you mean but you seem to be cutting at me for no reason -- i have no "beef" so to speak with you haha
<syke> |rt|: not sure, but there's a race condition bug right now where it can interfere
<buttterz> |rt| , i wouldn't recommend just searching for a version that wireless works on but rather get wireless to work on your current system thats current ;)
<|rt|> syke: in my dmesg it looks like eth1 shoudl be my wireless device...but if I do a iwconfig the only device that says it has wireless is something called wlan0_rename
<syke> oh, weird
<syke> forget my advice, then :)
<|rt|> none of the iw commands can interact with either device though
<|rt|> I'll try a fresh install tonight when I get home and see if that sorts it out....then debug from there
<|rt|> it will be a good excuse to get rid of the XP partition once and for all anyhow
<Lamego> buttterz, just because it worked on your case it doesn't mean it will work in general terms, unless you installed the entire universe
<syke> heh :)
<Lamego> not to mention specific configuration scenarios that you may not have
<flipstar> !downgrade > buttterz
<syke> rt: wine is getting so good these days, that's probably reasonable. latest wine even defaults to XP as the meulated version
<|rt|> syke: well i have my xp pro license running in virtual box now
<|rt|> wine is getting better though
<flipstar> since google invests in wine .. no wounder
<murlidhar> !downgrade > murlidhar
<murlidhar> oops
<|rt|> I don't use that laptop for anything but web related things anyhow so no real need for windows
<|rt|> I have an XP64 workstation for doing things I can't do in linux
<buttterz> Lamego , i understand that -- i'm not saying its a standard procedure -- i'm saying it can be done -- in any situation it CAN be done if you are willing to work with it -- i'm not saying it always makes sense though -- lets please drop this -- we are arguing different points now
<buttterz> flipstar , please don't do that again -- ever.
<|rt|> I did notice that the newtork manager and it's intergration with openvpn has improved with hardy
<stefg_> aarrrghhhh ... people have invested billions of manhours to mak unix/linux easy to manage when it comes to migrate settings and data... the invention of /etc and /home must be good for something. Why is everyone so interested in spending 3 hours in downgrade when you can have a fresh install in 20 minutes ?
<flipstar> buttterz: whats the problem with that ?
<buttterz> i don't want /msg from a bot about something i know -- thats why i don't want that.
<syke> flipstar: actually, wine's had a huge turnaround since they've invested more in their automated test suite
<flipstar> okay..just wanted you to know the official point of view
<syke> flipstar: same with gcc 5 years ago, actually
<Lamego> buttterz, I will rewrite my sentence to make you happy, replace "you can't" with  "you should not" or  "is not supported" or "it is likely to break your system"
<buttterz> flipstar and Lamego , the reason that that is not a "SUPPORTED" thing -- is because it often does break -- and ubuntu is a distrobution that is supposed to streamline the linux system -- that doesn't mean it cannot be manipulated like a full debian system -- which at its base it is -- lets please drop this for the 3rd time -- im not interested in this conversation anymore ok?
<flipstar> when you advanced enough you probably can do anything
<Lamego> buttterz, calm down, you will live longer :)
<syke> yea, this is sounding like those fuqtards in #debian that I hate :)
<Pici> !language | syke
<ubotu> syke: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<flipstar> btw has anyone else a low resolution on the virtual terminals ?
<syke> sorry, s/fuqtard/fuqmentallyimpaired
<flipstar> i tried to change the fb but vesafb seems to not working
<buttterz> haha i've tried to let it be!
<syke> buttterz: /ignore is your friend ;)
<buttterz> flipstar , you mean in tty's
<flipstar> yes
<buttterz> syke, i don't like to do that -- haha i like to work it out :)
<buttterz> flipstar , you can edit this in your grub menu.lst
<buttterz> and change fb there with a specific command -- i do not recall since i have kept the same menu.lst for a while
<flipstar> when i enter a vga=any then i dont have any tty's ¦ /
<flipstar> oh, i'll take a look at this
<buttterz> vga=791
<buttterz> thats what i recommend
<buttterz> 1024x768
<flipstar> yes..then i dont have any tty's
<flipstar> seems to be an known bug
<adinc> is anyone encountering problems with his wireless device iwl3945 and ubuntu hardy?
<buttterz> flipstar , thats odd -- i would'nt really do this in another fashion
<buttterz> vidcontrol for freebsd ;p
<buttterz> sorry, haha
<flipstar> i really would like to increase the resolution since mplayer supports fb :)
<adinc> is dist-upgrade going to fetch also a new kernel if available?
<oxigen> hmm, CinePaint isn't in repository?
<Pici> adinc: if theres one in the repositories, yes.
<buttterz> flipstar , mplayer is awesome -- but xmms is something special i think
<flipstar> oxigen: seems to be in gutsy only
<oxigen> flipstar: hmm, ok thanks
 * oxigen need to compile again :/
<flipstar> only configure then use checkinstall :)
<NET||abuse> hmm, bcm 4318,, not getting the little blue indicator light for wifi power i used to get in feisty... do i have to initialize a kernel module or something?
<buttterz> how in great gods name is patch not a part of ubuntu core installation
<adinc> does someone know how to get the cube plugin for compiz with ubuntu? i'm really new to ubuntu
<adinc> or better how to get plugins for compiz at all
<flipstar> adinc: you can activate it in ccsm
<adinc> ccsm?
<flipstar> correct
<adinc> flipstar: what is ccsm?
<flipstar> 'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<Pici> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<howefield> adinc: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings manager
<adinc> howefield: thank you, it is not installed here
<adinc> can i also use aptitude install compiz...?
<howefield> it is in synaptic package manager
<adinc> in synaptic?
<adinc> i've installed the compizconfig-settings-manager but it is not in the appearance preferences, do i need to restart gnome?
<howefield> prefernces > advanced desktop settings
<murlidhar> adinc, it is preferences>compiz
<bazhang> its called advanced desktop settings manager
<adinc> i see thank you
<kebinusan> doesnt metacity have some compositing features now?
<solarion> anyone know offhand why my mouse would think that it's needing to double-click?
<anolis> i can't get my computer to connect to the internet.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041/
<solarion> when I single-click
<buttterz> brb
<adinc> ohhh my window manager disappeared after installing of compiz configuration manager
<anolis> anyone know why that would happen? i even tried running it in the recovery console
<adinc> ohh no, it is still there but it is just transparent. how this
<solarion> I cannot imagine this upgrading having gone much worse, honestly
<solarion> aiside from killing my hard drive
<anolis> solarion, well... it could have killed you
<hwilde> adinc, you need to run something like   sudo ./metacity --replace
<solarion> anolis: that would be difficult
<adinc> hwilde: ok, what is it for and where is metacity in order to start it with ./
<anolis> adinc run "metacity --replace" or "compiz --replace"
<adinc> ahh ok
<adinc> systemwide
<hwilde> yeah that
<adinc> this program doesn't exit i used metacity
<hwilde> strong suit your sentence making is not
<solarion> time to muck about with xorg again
<hwilde> what program, doesn't exit when you do what
<adinc> compiz --replace or metacity --replace stay in the console, compiz --replace says that it is unable to parse XML metadata from file ccp.xml
<adinc> do i do this as root or a normal user?
<anolis> normal
<adinc> ok
<anolis> press ctrl-z after running it
<anolis> then type bg then press enter
<adinc> but still the window titles are transparent
<oxigen> ubuntu rulez!! \o/
<anolis> oxigen, meh.. i guess until you get something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041/
<adinc> now i can not even switch between the different applications anymore the windows are fixed
<adinc> god whats going wrong here
<hwilde> !topic | adinc
<ubotu> adinc: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<anolis> adinc.. just restart xserver
<Grosso> hello
<Grosso> I lost sound at times and I cannot recover it even with: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<Grosso> how could I recover sound?
<hwilde> !sound | Grosso
<Grosso> !sound
<ubotu> Grosso: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Grosso> !sound | Grosso
<syke> http://wiki.yak.net/894
<adinc> unfortunately i still have the problem with the window titles, it is still totally transparent
<hwilde> did you mess with the themes?  I think transparent is a setting
<adinc> hwilde: no not really
<Pici> !offtopic | syke
<ubotu> syke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<syke> pici: how is offering to pay for hardy improvements off-topic?
<adinc> hwilde: what i did was making the top pannel transparent , could this have this effect
<hwilde> adinc, duh yes  undo it and see
<anolis> sigh...
<Almindor> hello, since the update qt4 apps have very fuzzy fonts
<nextstep> is there a reason the Broadcom wireless drivers are still not included in ubuntu ?
<Almindor> any idea if it's some setting? (the appearance normal font setting has no effect on qt4 apps it seems)
<adinc> hwilde: do i then need to restart x again?
<hwilde> you need to not use beta versions if you can't figure this out
<adinc> hwilde: but this should at least work shouldn't it?
<buttterz> hwilde , hey this is a help forum man :)
<anolis> nextstep, they are included.. they just don't work
<buttterz> adinc whatsup
<hwilde> of course you have to restartx after you change the configuration
<nextstep> anolis ... lol that i fully understand
<adinc> and i don't think this has something todo with reprogramming that stuff from beta to a release
<nextstep> seems its something major they really need to fix.
<anolis> nextstep, yes.. they have 31 days :] dun dun dunnn
<hwilde> nextstep, tough to install network drivers without networking drivers huh
<adinc> buttterz: thank you very much, i'm only trying to make use of compiz and a plugin called cube, unfortunately since i installed compiz-configuration  my window manager is somehow gone, application do not have a title anymore
<ompaul> syke, if you have to ask, this place is for running hardy not altering how it runs - while the work being sponsored might be on your needs list it never made it to spec level within the ubuntu process, furthermore if you feel like a bit of dev join #ubuntu-motu and help make changes happen
<nextstep> ohh well basically I am on a broadcom card and I am using the bcm fwcutter driver to get wireless working.  Wireless is locked to 1mb though, no changes I am making seem to fix it.  Can anyone help out?
<solarion> any idea why the mouse would double-click instead of single-clicking?
<buttterz> adinc , and your WM is?
<adinc> buttterz: gnome
<Almindor> damn the system monitor is borked
<buttterz> ah ah ah thats an Desktop environment
<buttterz> now a window manager
<buttterz> not*
<adinc> buttterz: i then didin't do any changes to the default settings of hardy
<adinc> which one is the default window manager
<solarion> I could really use some help figuring out what precisely is goign on?
<nextstep> hwilde:  lol .. yeah having to use the wired connection stretched across my office to get it working .. lol
<solarion> double-clicking instead of single-clicking royally sucks
<buttterz> so i assume you are using the default which is metacity
<anolis> nextstep, you've got it better than my dads computer, which cannot even get dhcp offers from broadcast
<adinc> buttterz: like clearlooks crux etc?
<buttterz> adinc , haha no thats the theme :)
<moses> Hi, am new to irc. Have just installed HH with kernel 24.14 and can't boot whithout goiong in to recoverymode in kernel 24.12. What to do?
<adinc> buttterz: can you navigate me to the windows manger where i could select it?
<buttterz> see gnome uses several other components to manage the actual windows in its environment metacity takes on these themes
<hwilde> adinc, type in the terminal    "ps -ef | grep -c metacity"
<buttterz> adinc , there have been many posts on compiz on the forums
<hwilde> what number does it return
<buttterz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531284
<buttterz> ^^^^^^^^
<adinc> buttterz: it returns 1
<buttterz> adinc , that was hwilde but ok
<hwilde> ok you are running metacity
<adinc> pardon
<buttterz> hwilde , i mean it doesn't seem like he would have changed it ;p
<adinc> but i have no titles of the windows at all
<adinc> i didin't really change that much
<adinc> i could even say nothing
<hwilde> <adinc> hwilde: what i did was making the top pannel transparent , could this have this effect
<buttterz> HAHA :)
<solarion> xev shows a single button press causes two button presses followed by two button releases
<hwilde> you should definitely undo that
 * buttterz agrees with hwilde 
<adinc> hwilde: i changed that as you suggested it to solid
<adinc> pannel properties and background to None (use system theme)
<anolis> hwilde, i think he is trying to say "what he did caused the windows to lose their decorations etc"
<adinc> anolis: yes
<buttterz> right because thats what transparency essentially does here -- i would reset that and logout and return to the DE
<anolis> adinc, it sounds like compiz and or metacity might not be running at gnome-session start time
<solarion> interestingly, scroll wheel only does single presses
<adinc> anolis: what could i do then?
<buttterz> adinc try doing a metacity& in a gnome-term
<syke> ompaul: hi :) some of the issues I list are bugs I've run into in hardy, and would like to sponsor the fixing of before release. I'm sure you aren't implying that no more bugfixes will go into hardy before release, right?
<syke> I'm aware of the spec process and have things I will be proposing for that
<buttterz> with the & mind you
<syke> for II
<adinc> i did a metacity --replce & and now it is ok
<solarion> no help, eh?
<buttterz> adinc , alright nice :)
<anolis> syke, aren't bugs submitted to launchpad?
<adinc> what will happen when i restart the desktop (thank you very much to all of you)
<buttterz> adinc, try it ;p
<buttterz> and we will go from there
<adinc> ok
<adinc> no it still is the same, no window decoration after relogin
<anolis> adinc you need to add it to your session
<adinc> anolis: how can i do this?
<anolis> im imagining you want to use compiz?
<adinc> anolis: yes
<anolis> in the go to system>preferences>sessions
<adinc> ok
<anolis> then add the command "compiz" to the list
<adinc> to the startup programms?
<anolis> then try restarting x
<anolis> \yes correct
<adinc> ok, lets see
<adinc> no still the same
<hwilde> how attached are you to your profile?   you could just make a new one
<adinc> hwilde: i didn't understand
<Linuturk> 13:45 < hwilde> how attached are you to your profile?   you could just make a  new one << LOL
<hwilde> I bet if you make a new user that user won't have this problem
<mcarolan> hi guys, trying to install the hardy beta on a pc, it gets past the splash screen to the point where gdm would normally start and the machine just reboots without displaying an error, is this  a known bug? If not how can I view any errors it produces?
<hwilde> which means it is something in your profile
<adinc> couln't i then delte his profile and copy a new one to it?
<Linuturk> mcarolan: turn off the splash and quiet boot by editing your grub entry before it boots
<hwilde> mcarolan, you could try when you boot in grub hit e and edit the command line and put   nosplash
<mcarolan> ok cheers, will that fix the problem or just show me the error?
<hwilde> that will hide the splash screen so maybe you see an error
<buttterz> mcarolan , or boot recover and check the syslogs
<hwilde> or just hit ctrl+alt+f1 while it's booting and that should also show you
<mcarolan> ok thanks, will give that a go
<hwilde> wait you should turn on boot logging
<hwilde> it's off by default
<mcarolan> is that in the bios?
<buttterz> mcarolan , no
<hwilde> /etc/default/bootlogd
<hwilde> BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No
<hwilde> turn that on and then you might be able to catch something in /var/log
<anolis> adinc, did my solution fix your problem?
<mcarolan> this is on the live cd, it's not installed yet, can i still do that/
<buttterz> syke , making headway on i386 first for the trunk and i have a working deb
<adinc> anolis: no it didin't actually, after relogin still the same
<NET||abuse> !flash
<buttterz> mcarolan , no.
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<NET||abuse> hmm, no bot to tell me how no? :( bummer
<NET||abuse> ah, there he is.
<adinc> anolis: i created a new user as suggested, this user hasn't got the problem, but doesn't have compiz at all
<buttterz> mcarolan , it doesn't write to the cd -- we were assuming an install had happened
<hwilde> adinc, ok so it's something in your profile
<buttterz> adinc , i would agree and just recreate a user with the same home directory
<mcarolan> buttterz, no, i'm trying to do an install from the live cd, but the computer restarts at the point where gnome would normally start
<NET||abuse> hm, they have feisty edgy and dapper,,, no heron?
<buttterz> NET||abuse i was hoping for a harlot :(
<NET||abuse> haha
<NET||abuse> horney harlot
<NET||abuse> ahh well
<NET||abuse> this is what happens when my drive has mechanical failure
<buttterz> what ever happened to the funny unix community haha where you would type quit into your console and it would barf -- does this look like dos to you
<poseidon> I installed hardy heron, and my internet connection worked great, but when I went to reboot it didn't even give me the option to enable wireless networks, nor did it give me the option to manually edit my wireless networks.  however if I went to admin->network info (I think it was that) it showed me the preveus network I used to connect to the interenet.
<mcarolan> buttterz, would trying the alternate install cd help do you think?
<adinc> which keycombination activates the 3d cube on a notebook?
<buttterz> mcarolan , seems like an esoteric issue so i would say that wouldn't hurt -- it is beta
<tgelter> adinc: it'll be the same on a notebook as on a desktop
<adinc> tgelter: which ones are these?
<adinc> the amount of virutal desktops, where can this be changed?
<mcarolan> adinc, try ctrl + alt + left arrow, and the same with the right arrow
<grimboy> Hey, I've got a "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller" and have just switched to the intel driver from the i810 driver so I can use this whole xrandr thing for dual head. I don't particularly need video acceleration but I do need a total resolution wider than 2048px (I want 2560px) so I commented out the modules 'GLcore', 'DRI' and 'glx' and put in "Virtual 2560 1024". However, now when Xorg starts, gnome starts load
<grimboy> ing then suddenly my laptop panel turns a greenish black then a blackish black a few times (the external monitor does nothing), then I get put in low graphics mode. Is what I want possible with xrandr or would I be better off doing it the old (xinerama) way?
<anolis> adinc, ctrl-alt-left click works
<anolis> also
<adinc> mcarolan: thank you, since i only have two virtual desktops it turns like a page
<hwilde> grimboy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adinc> anolis: yes, in order to have a cube i would need to have four desktops don't i
<captainm> adinc, in compizconfig-setting-manager > general settings > dekstop size
 * hwilde stares 
<grimboy> hwilde, Ah, I'll try that. Thanks.
<anolis> well.. 3
<anolis> adinc, nvm that would just be a triangular prism
<hwilde> and technically a cube has 6 sides
<adinc> ohh i can't change that value, it is 1 here
<hwilde> right click in the bottom right desktop switcher,  preferences,  number of desktops
<anolis> hwilde, the desktop cube has six sides afaik
<hwilde> what did I say
<anolis> only 4 usable ones tho lol
<adinc> yes, the cube is in the size of my screen so the cube is not visible, can i also readuze the size of it
<anolis> oh my...
<hwilde> sounds like you are talking about the 3ddesktop package
<adinc> hwilde: is this a different package?
<hwilde> 3ddesktop zooms out to a cube or various different visualizations of the desktops
<adinc> like it is shown in this picturehttp://compiz.org/Image:Cube.jpg
<hwilde> but that package hasn't been around for awhile
<adinc> i see
<hwilde> adinc, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-get-compiz-cube-to-work-on-multiple-desktop
<adinc> hwilde: thank you
<poseidon> Anybody got any suggestions of how I could get a wireless connection back up again on ubuntu?
<hwilde> poseidon, ifconfig eth1 up
<Paddy_EIRE> poseidon: or ath0 eth0
<hwilde> ifconfig ?th? up
<hwilde> wonder if that works..
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<nextstep> can anyone help with wireless setup on hardy using the broadcom fwcutter drivers
<hwilde> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<adinc> hwilde: i had set this already
<Paddy_EIRE> I hate broadcom and belkin too much to help you
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<hwilde> how about dlink lol
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<zorglu_> q. when is the next ubuntu release ?
<hwilde> !topic
<anolis> zorglu_, 31 days
<zorglu_> anolis: ok thanks
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<zorglu_> :))
<zorglu_> i bet hwilde meant to say that the answer to my question was in the topic :)
<hwilde> I guess it's not
<hwilde> it used to be
<hwilde> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hwilde> there you go
<pro-rsoft> Is firefox 3.0 pre really going to be included in Hardy? Tell me its not true. It's unstable, and many things do not work such as extensions, and lots of rich text editing controls, etc.
<flipstar> having 3.0 doenst mean you cant use 2.0 :)
<poseidon> hwilde, what will "poseidon, ifconfig eth1 up" do?  I want to make sure I get it right so that way I don't have to reboot twice to ask you another question :)
<pro-rsoft> flipstar, it does mean ubuntu ships by default with unstable and immature software
<pro-rsoft> well, at least its a good thing they got rid of gnome-baker and serpentine.
<hwilde> poseidon, if the interface is down,      sudo ifconfig [interface] up     will re-enable it
<adinc> wobbly plugin is cool
<flipstar> just ask in a month again..then we'll know
<poseidon> hwilde, thanks
<poseidon> I'll try that
<hwilde> poseidon, if you're online now it shouldn't hurt
<poseidon> hwilde, I dualboot, I'm on xp right now
<orkun> hey there - evolution seems to always wanna use the first of my three accounts to send email via smtp - regardless which from setting i choose while composing mail. help
<adinc> the whole problem with the window decroation is because of the Reflection plugin, when enabled the decoration gets transparent
<hwilde> brilliant!
<hwilde> who changed the windows macro on ubuntu
<hwilde> that used to be funny about the mental health thing
<hwilde> it used to say something about contacting a local mental health practitioner
<m1r> hello
<adinc> i can't listen to mp3 music, it claims that codecs aare missing, which packages do i have to install for it?
<hwilde> !mp3 | adinc
<ubotu> adinc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adinc> hwilde: ok, thank you
<m1r> i have problems with wireless usb adapter. it gets detected but after it conects to network it drops out. it was working on 7.10 corectly. any way how to detect problem ?
<oxigen> adinc: install ubuntustudio
<adinc> ubuntustudio?
<adinc> ahh ok
<oxigen> yea, that rocks!
<adinc> when talking about packages like ubuntustudio can i always go with aptitude or should i use the graphical package manager?
<oxigen> apt is ok
<adinc> is someone here who makes use of a iwl3945 intel wireless device?
<g-d> just ask your question
<oxigen> how to install java plugin for firefox on 64 bit ubuntu? :P
<adinc> when i load the kernel module iwl3945.ko it loads ok without errors, but when i configure this device with iwconfig syslog logs messages that the microcode is wrong, although i copied a fresh one from intellinux
<hwilde> !java | oxigen
<ubotu> oxigen: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<adinc> i suppose this is this bug, but no solution till nowhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/185470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress]
<adinc> cool that bot is intelligent
<m1r> how can i detect why my wireless usb adapter is droping conection after it conect ? it was working on 7.10 without any problem.
<adinc> oxigen: ubuntustudio is a distributino?
<oxigen> it's a distribution too, yes
<vlt> Hello. What am I doing wrong when `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` only lets me setup kbd settings but not video card?
<adinc> i see, but i suppose the tools which are availeable there i could also install on ubuntu itself can't i
<BrianG> what is the default location of the Ubuntu splash screen for Gnome? i know i have to use gconf editor blah blah blah but i am looking for the default path to the Hardy splash screen.. my splash_image key is blank and shows the default gnome one
<oxigen> adinc: apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<sourcemaker2> I have installed the new kubuntu beta using encrypted file system via LVM... because I will test the feature of encrypted file systems... The performance now of my system is not really usable...
<flipstar> sourcemaker2: what system you running ?
<sourcemaker2> Athlon 3,2 and 2 GB RAM
<flipstar> hm not really bad
<sourcemaker2> the process kcryptd always requires 50%...
<sourcemaker2> i have a sata hard disk with 250GB
<flipstar> always..? then something is wrong i guess
<sourcemaker2> well... lets say... I am unzipping a 5G file now...
<flipstar> what it is in MB/s ? find out with dd or so
<sourcemaker2> how can I do this?
<oxigen> thanks hwilde!
<flipstar> dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/<partition>/testfile
<flipstar> then break after 10-15 seconds
<sourcemaker2> dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile.txt right?
<oxigen> but i still didn't find any user who have installed (working) FF java plugin
<oxigen> on 64bit
<flipstar> sourcemaker2: better give a path
<Tailsfan> Hello, I was running Ubuntu Hardy using Wubi, but I can't get my Broadcom Driver to work, is there anyway to fix this
<syke> hi!
<flipstar> guess there is a better way with 'time' but im not familiar with that
<syke> is this the right place to discuss the kde4 for kubuntu hardy?
<sourcemaker2> flipstar: 648226+0 records in 648226+0 records out 331891712 bytes (332 MB) copied, 10,9647 s, 30,3 MB/s
<flipstar> thats not bad..
<evand> Tailsfan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sourcemaker2> flipstar: so where is the problem of my system?
<flipstar> dont know much about the new encyption system..
<flipstar> try a lsmod |grep aes
<sourcemaker2> flipstar: aes_i586               33536  2
<flipstar> maybe you can use aes586 instead of aes
<flipstar> oh
<vlt> Hello. How can I configure my video card and resolution from shell?
<cyclonut> vlt, you can edit xorg.conf
<adinc> my notebook has two buttons for brightness, knoppix does make use of it, can i also get ubuntu to have them work
<MTecknology> reinstall fixed my issue with X - idk how it'll fair after a restart since I did all the udates
<sourcemaker2> flipstar: I have tested the performance with dd between encrypted and plain... encrypted = plain * 2 :-)
<TCMC2010> where is xmms package on Hardy ?!
<TCMC2010> :-P
<cyclonut> MTecknology, yeah, thats the scary part, eh?
<fromport> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fromport> it's been replaced by audacious (a fork i learned this week) or you could try xmms2
<MTecknology> cyclonut, ya - i need this system working properly :S perhaps going to 8.04 wasn't the greatest idea - but o well
<MTecknology> we'll see
<TCMC2010> in xmms2, I can't change alsa default soundboard!
<tanner> anyone have problems with VMware and 8.04 loss of keyboard functionality?
<TCMC2010> maybe editing .config/xmms2/xmms2.conf !?
<flipstar> sourcemaker2: yes../dev/zero are just simple zeros..between two encrypted drives the performance would be whole different
<mcquaid__> i need a more full xorg.conf instead of hardy's minimal xorg.conf
<cyclonut> MTecknology, I did the same thing. I worked hard at it for a day, and now I have a stable system
<cyclonut> MTecknology, but that day was scary.
<mcquaid__> can that be generated?
<cyclonut> MTecknology, they mean it when they say not to upgrade production machines :-P
<mcquaid__> i need to disable aiglx among other things
<matjan_work> tanner, i also have that problem with gutsy on my thinkpad
<cyclonut> mcquaid__, you can just add in what you need
<adinc> the default user which ubuntu created for me had a root terminal on the application->system tools menu, but now after i deleted this because of compiz problem the new user hasn't got this anymore
<tanner> matjan_work: t61p?
<matjan_work> t61
<matjan_work> no p
<tanner> close enough; yeah.. its rather annoying having to restart x after using vmware
<matjan_work> tanner, ahh... it is not that bad on mine... i only lose the keyboard in the virtual machine sometimes... i do not need to restart x
<matjan_work> still annoying though
<tanner> on mine i am unable to even activate the caps lock key, no shift key or anything of that sort
<matjan_work> i see
<cyclonut> has anyone moved to conky 1.5?
<matjan_work> tanner, did you look for how to solve this problen?
<tanner> i have been unable to find any solutions
<matjan_work> ok
<tanner> have you?
<matjan_work> tanner, no
<cyclonut> the onslaught of ignorance in #ubuntu is stunning
<Lynoure> cyclonut: you can help them by pointing them to sources of information
<tanner> what specifically are you referring to?
<nife> Is anyone else seeing that OO won't start giving the error javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<cyclonut> Lynoure, I can usually handle it, its just I frustrating when people endlessly repeat questions, type like they are 8 years old, or refuse to do some looking on their own.
<HardyOne> nife, OO is running stunningly quick here
<Grosso> I have Hardy 64 bits and Firefox 32 bits.  what Java plugin should I install to see Java Applets in Firefox?
<HardyOne> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<nife> HardyOne: Darn.  nope I've got sun's java working well as I have eclipse open
<graft_> yo, so when I try to do "Settings -> Repositories" in synaptic, it says: "ImportError: No module named softwareproperties.gtk.SoftwarePropertiesGtk
<graft_> anyone know how to solve this issue?
<graft_> or, instead, some other convenient way to find out the best ubuntu mirror for me?
<Lynoure> cyclonut: I know, that's why I decided to take a vacation from it three weeks ago. I recommend the same if it gets too stressful
<Neowam> hi all
<Neowam> i am n00b here, vista user, first time ubuntu user... having prob with sound device, intel board Intel® Desktop Board DG965SS, only hearing some stuttering, somebody can help me? version 8.04 beta
<graft_> Neowam: if you're a first-time ubuntu user, wouldn't you be better off with a stable release rather than an unstable beta?
<Neowam> 7.10 was not running at all.. only black screen
<Neowam> therefor i installed beta 8.04
<graft_> even off the livecd?
<vlt> cyclonut: In xorg.conf there's a section "Screen" -> "Configured Monitor", "Configured Video Device". Neither in section "Device" nor in "Monitor" there's any data ... What's wrong here?
<Neowam> graft: both mate
<cyclonut> vlt: nothing, that is X configuring itself. If you wish to override it's settings, provide your own there.
<cyclonut> Lynoure, I think that is brilliant advice.
<Neowam> graft_: all is working fine futher... only the sound is not working... when playing, i hear only stuttering...
<Neowam> graft_: i tried updates and searching new hardware updates, but that is not working
<graft_> Neowam: stuttering like, it's clearly audio, but it's borked, or stuttering like, it might be white noise you're wishing were audio?
<vlt> cyclonut: Aah, I see. What should I do to make X work? What's happened to good ol' `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`?
<Neowam> graft_: no, only a noise sound... lets say 800khz
<Neowam> graft_: continousluy
<Lynoure> cyclonut: Thanks. :) And one can always go back, at some point. Post-release help can be quite satisfying, sometimes.
<graft_> Neowam: hmm... but clearly something different from when you're not playing
<graft_> Neowam: what are you testing audio with?
<Neowam> graft_: vlc player, video is playing ok, but sound not...
<cyclonut> vlt, thats still there, I havent had to do any fiddling with X in the past 8 months or so, so I am rusty. However, if you have an old X file to work off of, you might take some settings from there.
<graft_> Neowam: try something more low-level, like alsaplayer in the shell
<vlt> cyclonut: I only have this "empty" one. I don't know where to start.
<vlt> Can anyone point me in the rigth direction configuring X?
<Neowam> graft_: trying now... hold on... i installed it already now
<bluefoxx> will
<bluefoxx> a ISA sound card work in hardy?
<graft_> wow
<Neowam> graft_: dont hear anything... only silence sound...
<graft_> is there even ISA kernel support any more?
<Neowam> i think playing video is sturbing my sound
<flipstar> !hardware | bluefoxx
<ubotu> bluefoxx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<graft_> Neowam: see who's using your audio right now, lsof /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<bluefoxx> also, i cannot seem to boot 8.04 off of a scsi hard disk, anything on that?
<graft_> Neowam: probably that's the right command, might depend on your system
<tmh__> why can't I get apache2 to listen to ipv6?
<Neowam> COMMAND    PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME
<Neowam> alsaplaye 7129 werner  mem    CHR 116,16      12025 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Neowam> alsaplaye 7129 werner    4u   CHR 116,16      12025 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<tanner> where do the mplayer codecs go for ubuntu?
<adinc> how can i get a particular application to appear in Applications->System Tools? I would like to have a root terminal there
<cyclonut> vlt, http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<graft_> Neowam: urm. that gets you nothing, uh? are you sure your mixer volume is up?
<Neowam> graft_: yup mate, at the full 100%
<graft_> tanner: /usr/lib/codecs
<Neowam> also no red mute icon
<graft_> Neowam: and you're sure it recognizes your audio hardware? does aplay -l list your devices?
<tanner> graft_: tried that, no go :-\
<graft_> Neowam: make sure in alsamixer, sometimes not all of the right channels are on
<graft_> tanner: what do you mean, no go?
<tanner> graft_: i play all the codec files in there, and i am unable to play the related media
<tanner> its as if mplayer is not finding the codecs directory
<Infecto> tanner: mplayer will tell you where he search and dont find
<Infecto> tanner: you have coddec pack  (all) from mplayer site?
<tanner> let me double check
<tanner> i have the essentials from mplayerhq, also other *.dll files in the codecs directory
<tanner> erm, that may be why
<tanner> "enable it at compilation"
<graft> the mplayer from the repository should find 'em in /usr/lib/codecs
<Neowam> graft_: hi mate, no any sound... i enabled all below... hardware ID: HDA Intel.. is that right?
<tanner> http://pastebin.com/m9f785c0
<Neowam> graft_: master, PCM all up, without red crosses below the volume slides
<Neowam> graft_: weird of all is that I see all the famous things as the same in Vista, like front mic, back mic, so the hardware looks like reconized
<graft> yeah there's definitely kernel support for your audio hardware
<graft> possible this is software level stuff
<graft> something that MIGHT work is trying to play through the alsa OSS wrapper
<Neowam> is that going deeply?
<graft> nah, it's pretty easy
<graft> and it's actually going through another redirection layer... but it might work
<HardyOne> are there any blog applets that sit in panel that support uploading images?
<graft> with like a 4% probability
<graft> Neowam: just install alsa-oss, then try like aoss mplayer -ao oss <your test file>
<Neowam> graft: i just installed it
<sourcemaker2> how can I mount the encrypted file system manually?
<flipstar> sourcemaker2: its probably in /dev/mapper
<sourcemaker2> flipstar: does the kernel automatically detects encrypted file systems? Let's say... I create a new encrypted file system... how to configure that there is a /dev/mapper entry?
<Neowam> graft: nothing to hear... :(
<fromport> /dev/mapper/sda10_crypt
<Neowam> graft: /media/Data & Downloads/Mp3/Engelstalig/[M] Hillsong/Live/[2005] God he reigns/04 - Emmanuel.mp3
<Neowam> graft: Forced audio codec: mad
<Neowam> Opening audio decoder: [libmad] libmad mpeg audio decoder
<Neowam> AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 320.0 kbit/22.68% (ratio: 40000->176400)
<Neowam> Selected audio codec: [mad] afm: libmad (libMAD MPEG layer 1-2-3)
<graft> Neowam: pastebin that man
<graft> !pastebin > Neowam
<flipstar> which encryption method is is using anyway..?
<fromport> cryptsetup                   2:1.0.5-2ubuntu9             configures encrypted block devices
<Neowam> graft: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60905/
<flipstar> luks ?
<fromport> Cryptsetup is a command-line interface for configuring encrypted block devices via dm-crypt, a kernel device-mapper target.
<flipstar> ..
<sourcemaker2> fromport: thanks
<Neowam> graft: thanks, handy service that paste :)
<fromport> /usr/sbin/luksformat is included in the package ;-)
<flipstar> cool :=)
<tanner> anyway to use win32 with x86-64?
<graft> Neowam: welp, i'm stumped, man
<fromport> tanner: with the right cpu you could use hardware virtualisation (kvm/xen) to run windows inside hardy
<tanner> fromport: certainly, however thats a tad excessive for a few videos
<Neowam> graft: hehe...
<Neowam> graft: i dont really no why this is not working, i just rebooted to vista, all is working fine...
<sourcemaker2> is there an official date for the kubuntu 8.04 release?
<sourcemaker2> not BETA release
<Neowam> april 2008
<sourcemaker2> Neowam: cool... thanks
<Neowam> sourcemaker: yw
<fromport> that wasn't in you question ! "anyway to use win32 with x86-64
<graft> sourcemaker2: 8.04 means 2008, April (fourth month) - all versions are titled that way
<Neowam> ok :)
<sourcemaker2> Neowam: when I use the beta... I installed 1 hour ago... then I only have to apt the new packages?
<graft> Neowam: yeah seems like it should work fine... can you at least get some audio, if you do something nutty like cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
<Neowam> graft: i give it a try hold on
<graft> frankly I've always been appalled by how crappy the whole audio regime is in linux
<cyclonut> sourcemaker2, to install new things, sure, you can just use apt
<graft> Neowam: be prepared to kill it quickly!
<TCMC2010> good infos on crypt with luks on ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404346
<cyclonut> graft, arent they making headway, though, with pulse?
<tanner> fromport: sorry, i was referring to the win32codecs
<TCMC2010> another http://johnleach.co.uk/words/archives/2006/12/06/245/
<sourcemaker2> cyclonut: that's pretty fine... so I can install the beta on my notebook... and when the offical release is out... I only update the software components... reinstall or dist-upgrade is not required?
<graft> cyclonut: pulse seems cool... but it's built on top of alsa anyway, so... if the roots are rotten, i dunno
<cyclonut> sourcemaker2, correct. I personally like to do a fresh install, but it is not necessary.
<cyclonut> graft, wise saying
<sourcemaker2> cyclonut: why do you personally like to do a fresh install? I have then installed the beta or are there big differences between beta and stable release?
<cyclonut> sourcemaker2, honestly, its because I usually take my 'beta time' to play, and tinker really hard with the install.
<tmh__> any news on the sound breakage that's happening on at least Intel HDA soundcards?
<graft> sourcemaker2: some packages won't overwrite pre-existing defaults, so an upgrade is not necessarily identical to a fresh install
<cyclonut> sourcemaker2, I tend to mess things up, and then do a fresh install, and apply only the things that I know work.
<cyclonut> sourcemaker2, that said, I have NEVER had luck with a dist-upgrade.
<graft> sourcemaker2: for example, in the way your panel is organized - if you already have an existing panel config, an upgrade won't change that
<graft> sourcemaker2: so you wouldn't see the system "as intended" for the final release
<cyclonut> tmh__, i've had no breakage.
<sourcemaker2> cyclonut: so should create a extra patition for my home data... so that I can always do a fresh install
<graft> does anyone know anything about /usr/share/pyshared vs. /usr/share/pycentral?
<Neowam> graft: can i try the alsa driver project?
<cyclonut> sourcemaker2, they say thats always a good idea. Personally, I jsut back up with an external HDD
<HardyOne> tmh__, I suspect next kernel upgrade will fix it
<adinc> i somehow need to get the root user terminal in application->system tools can someone help me restoring it?
<HardyOne> bug 200388
<ubotu> Bug 200388 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/200388 is private
<sourcemaker2> cyclonut: can I reinstall my current applications I use... without reselect them with apt...
<HardyOne> oops bug 200338
<tanner> how can i build a 32bit mplayer
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<HardyOne> hmmm fix is released
<graft> Neowam: how do you mean?
<cyclonut> sourcemaker2, I think theres a way... hold on
<graft> Neowam: you mean installing new alsa drivers?
<Neowam> yes
<Neowam> graft: yes
<Neowam> graft: compile does not work ... mmm
<Neowam> graft: sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) does not work
<graft> Neowam: you need all them kernel headers, did you install those packages?
<Neowam> mmm ok, let met check
<cyclonut> sourcemaker2, there is a way to do it, but I'm not sure about how
<cyclonut> sourcemaker2, sorry
<adinc> not possible to have a Terminal as Root again in the Applications menu?
<sourcemaker2> I have a harddisk with 250 GB... is it fine to separate this hardisk into 2 patitions? using 200GB for all my data and 50 GB for the os?
<eternal_p> g' afternoon all..I am running into a small compile program, (in pastbin in a second):
<tmh__> cyclonut: you have Intel HDA soundcard?
<tmh__> HardyOne: any background on this?
<cyclonut> aye
<HardyOne> tmh__, I do have that card but still no sound
<cyclonut> I have it, i have sound
<eternal_p> pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m5d23f260
<tmh__> well damn, I wonder how that's possible
<HardyOne> cyclonut, you in the mood for some sound debugging/fixing :)
<cyclonut> HardyOne, I can try to do my part
<eternal_p> sourcemaker2: that is what I do
<eternal_p> I have /boot at 100mb, /swap at 2gigs, / as 10 and /home as the rest
<sourcemaker2> eternal_p:  for the moment... all my data are stored in one patition... so reinstall kubuntu always takes a long time to restore my personal data from backup :-)
<sourcemaker2> eternal_p: I will try this
<werner_> graft: is works!!!
<HardyOne> sound was working fine for me when I first installed . not sure what happened that broke it
<eternal_p> sourcemaker2: just remember on a new install, just uncheck "format" on your /home partition ;)
<graft> werner_: building the new drivers worked? nice!
<sourcemaker2> eternal_p: year... i should uncheck this ;-)
<werner_> huh? i am werner
<werner_> not neowam
<werner_> lol
<werner_> yes, installed 1.16 alsa drivers
<eternal_p> anyone have any ideas on my issue? :)
<sourcemaker2> eternal_p: when I use the encrypted file system feature... how do I backup the data also encrypted?
<werner_> graft: can you send this bug fix to ubuntu development team?
<eternal_p> sourcemaker2: I have never tried it so I don't know, sorry
<graft> werner_: enh not interested... but you can if you want :)
<cyclonut> HardyOne, yeah, mines been working since install
<werner_> graft: lol; how i can do that?
<graft> werner_: launchpad.net, i'd probably file it against alsa-base
<HardyOne> thinking of just doing a fresh install and putting /home on it's own anyway
<graft> werner_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/
<werner_> cool mate
<werner_> graft: thanks for your support
<graft> werner_: good on you for filing bugs :)
<werner_> graft: hehe... i am beta tester for windows helpdesk software, so i like to discover :)
<Neowam> graft_: the new desktop; do you know the shortkeys?
<graft> eternal_p: surely you installed libcairo2-dev?
<graft> Neowam: for gnome? nope
<Neowam> graft: windows tab is working, but i saw the youtube vs aero... wanna try that too :P
<Neowam> graft: like 3d cube
<graft> not sure what you mean, Neowam
<graft> oh ah... cube rotation is i think ctrl+alt+drag mouse on the desktop
<Neowam> graft: on youtube you have ubuntu vs aero desktop
<sourcemaker2> can I change the passphrase of my encrypted file system?
<eternal_p> graft: but of course
<cyclonut> HardyOne, if you want me to check anything on my setup, feel free to ask
<eternal_p> graft: give me a little credit :)
<HardyOne> cyclonut, I am going to do a fresh install
<HardyOne> thanks anyway bud
<graft> eternal_p: yeah, i'm just stabbing in the dark, since i dunno what you're compiling here... that's the only reference i can find to that variable, tho
<eternal_p> graft: Gnusticker
<adinc> not possible to have a Terminal as Root again in the Applications menu?
<graft> eternal_p: you could try editing that file and just changing ATSUI to QUARTZ, whatever that means
<eternal_p> all I ask is for a scrolling, multiple feed desktop RSS ticker ,and I can't find one :)
<graft> eternal_p: there's a kde4 plasmoid that does that
<graft> eternal_p: not pretty, but it seems to work
<eternal_p> graft: on gnome?
<graft> eternal_p: kde4
<eternal_p> graft: yup, but I'm running gnome
<eternal_p> KDE4 lasted about 15mins until I got annoyed and went back to gnome :)
<graft> eternal_p: that was your first mistake!
<graft> yeah, not quite there yet... but it has tons of promise
<graft> seems to be a weird mix of hopelessly broken and incredibly cool
<eternal_p> graft: right, but I'm very comfortable in gnome, took me a total of 30mins to get it exactly how I like it, can't ask for more than that
<eternal_p> just missing a RSS scrolling news ticker,lol
<eternal_p> or at least get google to update google desktop and then I don't have to worry
<ulo> hi folks.  my hardy gdm is not using my french keyboard layout but qwerty instead.  where do I go to change this?  everything is fine after login
<graft> ulo: isn't there some system preferences for gdm?
<ulo> graft: I don't see any that affect the keyboard layout
<Lynoure> ulo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf has keyboard section, check that first
<ulo> Lynoure: checking...
<eternal_p> i'm out...thanks any ways!
<Lynoure> I had it behaving very weirdly when I had an unknown variant there last time.
<ompaul> ulo, as you go to log in you can choose the keymap for the log in screen
<ulo> ompaul: but I don't want to do this every time!
<ulo> Lynoure: thanks, I changed xorg.conf, we'll see if it works next time I reboot (or logout)
<ompaul> ulo, it locks and loads to a default setting
<ulo> ompaul: ok, I'll check it out if Lynoure's solution doesn't work
<ulo> thank you all!
<ompaul> cheers
<ompaul> hers will
<ompaul> Lynoure, I found that doing ltsp on a work network ;-)
<graft> yeah i just found a launchpad thread saying Lynoure's solution will work
<Lynoure> I just tested it myself two weeks ago. Did not ever try changing it from kdm menus, as I use a self-made variant (FI lyndvorak)
<graft> you have your own keyboard layout?
<nomentero> adinc: open a terminal:sudo alacarte    .......then go to system tools and activate the root terminal
<Amaranth> no no no no no no no no no
<Amaranth> STOP
<Amaranth> _never_ run alacarte as root
<adinc> nomentero: so as what then? normal user
<Lynoure> ompaul: any idea by the way how to get console-setup to accept a modified xkb layout? it works fine in x, but I guess console-setup uses pre-generated maps and puts them somewhere...
<adinc> nomentero: thank you very much
<nomentero> :-)
<Lynoure> Seems that they keyboard layout stuff always changes ever so slightly between releases.
<poseidon> I installed hardy heron, and my internet connection worked great, but when I went to reboot it didn't even give me the option to enable wireless networks, nor did it give me the option to manually edit my wireless networks.  however if I went to admin->network info (I think it was that) it showed me the preveus network I used to connect to the interenet.
<adinc> Amaranth: i run alcarte as normal user
<ompaul> Lynoure, in ubuntu I found that the kb followed the X setup - and I always set it up how I wanted it from scratch
<ompaul> Lynoure, moving to gnu/linux broke my gnu/freebsd memories
<Lynoure> ompaul: it did not seem to do that in hardy anymore...
<ompaul> Lynoure, ack will test /me grabs minimal
<ompaul> Lynoure, for (hopefully) obvious reasons I want hardy to work
<Lynoure> ompaul: I mean, in the console. I could define the xkb stuff to use in that file, but that only works if it's a pre-existing layout... in gutsy self-modified ones worked fine too.
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> let me go poke
<Lynoure> I can live with uk dvorak for console, just missing on ä and ö then
<Lynoure> I'm off to sleep soonish, though.
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> stupid shuttle bios - no keyboard press F1
<Lynoure> that's a classic
<graft> anyone know how long this firefox-3 beta cycle is supposed to laste?
<Lynoure> graft: http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Schedule might be the closest anyone knows
<graft> dangit - that's not a schedule, that's a history!
<Lynoure> graft: common with open source projects. Closed source ones often have fiction schedules instead
<graft> haha
<poseidon> So does anyone know how I can get the wireless configuration manager back?
<Tuv0k> !NetManager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<graft> !NetworkManager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Tuv0k> ty
<orkun> hey there - formated hard drive - this time hardy instead of gutsy - before I had in deluge and rhythmbox big icons and no text - now i can only get small icons and adjust the text globally so that evolution gets screwed :) was not there a way to adjust that? apart from that i know i removed plenty of buttons in deluge - how did i do that? ^^
<Lynoure> poseidon: if you mean back as in the applet back, and in kde, type knetworkmanager on the command line, something similar probably for gnome, unless things are messed up deeply
<Tuv0k> for gnome type NetworkManager at the cli
<Lynoure> ompaul: If anything, either way, turns out in the exploring of kb layouts, please let me know. I'm off to sleep but Lynoure: or messages reach me
<orkun> hmm nautilus is different too - any place to play around with the toolbars other than preferences > appearance > interface?
<poseidon> Lynoure, will that reinstall the network manager module as the network manager module works, just not correctly.  I can open it up, it just doesn't give any options for wireless connections.
<Lynoure> poseidon: no, just load it... you just asked how to get it back. Can't troubleshoot now, really need to sleep
<Lynoure> poseidon: but, sometimes the problem is as simple as uncommented wlan nic in /etc/network/interfaces
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> does kubuntu beta has the restricted-drivers-manager yet?
<_Angelus_> :/
<Finnish> I'm on hardy. Firefox is not playing WMV-files
<Finnish> What to do
<graft> install mozilla-mplayer?
<HardyOne> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<slaytanic> If I install the hardy beta, will I need to dist-upgrade when the final version comes out?
<orkun> what do you mean by dist upgrade? there is nothing bad on a dist-upgrade :>
<ethana2> slaytanic: probably not
<ethana2> partial upgrades perhaps
<ethana2> but nothing like a full blown dist upgrade
<_Angelus_> so, any response about the resitriced-manager ?
<_Angelus_> :/
<slaytanic> Great. Thanks.
<orkun> id also say probably not as there wont be 500 updates waiting for you
<graft> wtf? of course you should dist-upgrade when the final version comes out
<orkun> he did not ask whether he should - he asked whether there is one waiting for him :)
<ethana2> it's the same distribution though
<orkun> but iirc there is one waiting for you after you install the actual beta
<ethana2> hmm
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: no idea, sorry, I use kubuntu but not closed drivers
<orkun> dist upgrade is just packages being held back to be run after you ran upgrade
<orkun> nothing to do with huge or not huge - just making upgrading smoother
<slaytanic> mmm
<orkun> most of the upgrades in there are even unimportant in my experience - the critical ones get updated in ¨upgrade" according to my knowledge :>
<orkun> but iirc after installing beta i upgraded maybe a hundred packages via upgrade and maybe 6 via dist upgrade - but i could be wrong as i very fast enable restricted extras and medibuntu and get huge apt-get installs
<graft> a few hundred packages is no big deal... just go get a sandwich and it'll be done when you get back, usually
<orkun> but dont feel bad to install the beta now slaytanic - as it wont be like an upgrade from win98 to winXP with ubuntu. after upgrading to final u wont know how you got to have the final. there is no difference in a so called "clean" install(or should not according to my knowledge)
<_Angelus_> orkun:  if you wanna give it a try its really ease
<graft> there is often a difference in a 'clean' install
<DanaG> Oh yeah, try aptitude -- it does dependencies better.
<_Angelus_> orkun:  download the live cd, install it from winxp without any modification to the partitions
<_Angelus_> :p
<DanaG> Just 'sudo aptitude' in a console.
<orkun> yeah like having a kernel more graft  >:)
<graft> aptitude does dependencies better?
<graft> as far as i understand, aptitude is just a front-end to apt-get
<slaytanic> aptitude does things like keeping a list of the packages you explicitly installed.
<charles__> when I go to system:preferences:sound and hit test on sound playback I get: gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<charles__> I get the same thing with pulseaudio selected
<charles__> if I select alsa, I get sound
<charles__> and, gnome apps all fail to play sound with the same Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument error
<graft> slaytanic: as opposed to stuff that got installed automatically?
<slaytanic> graft: Yep. It helps in removing the cruft when you uninstall something afterwards.
<vlt> Hello. I installed Hardy and got several issues: Video driver is shoen as
<vlt> ooops
<flipstar> as ooops ?
<vlt> ... VESA generic instead of intel GM965
<adinc> during the installation of ubuntu-restricted-extras my terminal crashed. it was downloading some fonts, when i now reinstall this package it doesn't download the fonts anymore, can i have it redownload again?
<vlt> I got blurry fonts (maybe that's related) and the wifi chip doesn't work (Atheros AR242x in lspci).
<flipstar> adinc: if you want to redownload (which makes no sence to me) you must clean the cache in /var/cache/apt/archives
<flipstar> vlt: did you already installed the graphic drivers ?
<adinc> flipstar: there i did delete thearchive, but i'm talking about a download which the package initiates from a different site
<Finnish> I have a Sitecom 112 WLAN-card in my laptop, how do I know it is working?
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> how can i install kde 4?
<vlt> flipstar: Not explicitly. How should I do this?
<Stavros> oops
<flipstar> adinc: starting the package again doesnt help ?
<flipstar> vlt: use the driver manager
<adinc> flipstar: no, unfortunately not. i removed it with aptitutde and then installed it again with aptitude. it installes it but the initial download process which looks like a wget doesn't start again
<flipstar> Stavros: tutorial in #kubuntu-kde4 topic
<Stavros> oh, thanks
<vlt> flipstar: I opened the driver manager. Atheros HAL and 802.11 support are enabled. No video card entry.
<flipstar> adinc: maybe you should remove it completly aka purge it
<poseidon> I installed hardy heron, and my internet connection worked great, but when I went to reboot it didn't even give me the option to enable wireless networks, nor did it give me the option to manually edit my wireless networks.  however if I went to admin->network info (I think it was that) it showed me the preveus network I used to connect to the interenet.
<adinc> flipstar: how, like aptitude remove ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<adinc> i did this
<flipstar> adinc: i prefer apt.. sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-restricted-extras
<flipstar> vlt: hm maybe your graphic manufactor offers drivers..
<sourcemaker> when I install the new kubuntu beta and use the encrypted file system... then it takes a long time to delete my patition... does it shred the data? And If yes... how does it do?
<Finnish> lspci shows this: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI
<adinc> flipstar: didin't make any change, still the same
<leo_rockw> ahoy!
<adinc> can i someohow force a package to be installed
<Finnish> Do I need a driver for it, or is it automatically on=
<Finnish> ?
<vlt> flipstar: `aptitude search xorg | grep -i intel` shows me "i A xserver-xorg-video-intel".
<flipstar> Finnish: you can try the driver manager as well
<Finnish> flipstar: How?
<leo_rockw> hello people. i have a question regarding the ati drivers. i am using fgrlx and i want to change it for the non-restricted ones, how do i go about that?
<flipstar> vlt: then use this instead..but im not sure about 3d acceleration with this one..
<leo_rockw> i'm guessing i have to edit xorg.conf, change fgrlx for smth else, but i don't know how the other drivers are even called
<BusError> I have strange 'lockups' for a few seconds at a time every 10-15 or so using synergy; anyone is aware of that ?
<TD-Linux> is hardy in a stable state atm? I'm planning to upgrade now, especially becaues I'm already using the new kernel and several other packages
<TD-Linux> it seems to be with mostly good reports
<flipstar> leo_rockw: theres ati, radeon, fglrx, vesa and the rest i forgot
<Amaranth> Well it shouldn't change too much between now and the final release and ideally nothing would break but you never know
<Finnish> Network-window shows Wireless network and roaming is enabled, so I think it is ok
<BusError> I just upgraded to Hardy, and adept failed misarably; I had to go and recover the mess using aptitude
<hspaans> leo_rockw: which card do you have?
<leo_rockw> flipstar: fglrx is the one i'm using, and i'm pretty sure radeon doesn't work for me.
<leo_rockw> hspaans: mobility x1400
<flipstar> leo_rockw: just try ati for the ati drivers
<flipstar> radoen selects automaticly afair
<leo_rockw> flipstar: would i need to adjust anything else in xorg.conf?
<hspaans> leo_rockw: radeonhd driver is needed
<flipstar> you cant but i guess you dont have to
<Amaranth> leo_rockw: you can't get acceleration for that card without fglrx
<leo_rockw> hspaans: what's the name of the package for radeonhd? i never heard of those drivers
<Infecto>  2.6.24.3
<Infecto> i buidl my own kernel
<vlt> flipstar: Xorg.0.log says "(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: ... 965GM ...", "(--) Chipset 965GM found", then "(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum" and "(WW) intel(0): EXA greedy mode enabled for i965 migration".
<flipstar> leo_rockw: i jumped of from ati ages ago
<Infecto> but its not the fresh one
<leo_rockw> Amaranth: i know, but using fgrxl i can't close my laptop lid
<hspaans> leo_rockw: Xorg -configure will genereate a new config file and its part of Xorg
<leo_rockw> Amaranth: everything freezes
<Infecto> hwo to udpate this?
<leo_rockw> hspaans: thank you
<Infecto> by apt or i must use git?
<Amaranth> leo_rockw: in that case the 'ati' driver does do 2d acceleration
<Amaranth> you don't want radeonhd
<Amaranth> the ati/radeon driver supports everything radeonhd does
<hspaans> leo_rockw: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<leo_rockw> Amaranth: ok, i'll try the ati one then. i would like to get 3d acceleration, but right now being able to close the lid is more important
<Amaranth> radeonhd == bad stuff
<Amaranth> it does not have a reason for existence
<leo_rockw> Amaranth: haha, ok
<flipstar> vlt: sounds bad..X is not working with that .. ?
<leo_rockw> thanks for your help guys
<leo_rockw> going to restart X. brb
<vlt> flipstar: "System settings" says "VESA (generic)". I got full resolution and GLX running, but blurry fonts. Any idea?
<flipstar> vlt: you didnt changed to intel yet ?
<gorthaug> hi
<flipstar> vlt: change the video driver to intel..as you mentioned it exists
<sourcemaker> when I create a new encrypted file system on patition... is shred required before I create the encFS? (to be 100% sure)
<vlt> flipstar: Where exactly to do this? Just add "Driver intel" to the "Dvice" section in xorg.conf?
<vlt> *Device
<nemo> sourcemaker: ... of what? :)
<sourcemaker> nemo: that nobody can restore the data
<flipstar> vlt: yes in xorg.conf..just replace vesa with intel (i guess its intel, see the package describtion for details)
<gorthaug> i'm with the 8.04 beta, and i've a problem with the sound in amsn... i've installed esdound-clients and i've changed to esdplay the player in amsn, but i don't have sound
<synic> I just upgraded to hardy, and my sound no longer works.  It says it can't find the device.  The via82cxxx module is loaded... is there anything else it could be?
<nemo> sourcemaker: ok. so you're worried that info you are about to move into this encrypted filesystem from an unencrypted home might remain outside it just with inode references removed?
<nemo> sourcemaker: in which case, yes :)
<vlt> flipstar: Currently there's no vesa entry. It just says "Configured Video Device"
<sourcemaker> nemo: let's say... all my harddisk's are unencrypted... and now I all encrypt all my harddisks... should I shred the data... before I use the encrypted file system?
<sourcemaker> nemo: sda1 plain -> copy sda1 to sdb1->encrypted...
 * leo_rockw is back
<sourcemaker> nemo: should I shred /sdb1 before creating the encFS on /dev/sdb1?
<leo_rockw> fgrlxinfo says i'm using the Mesa drivers, that's not what i want, is it?
<jin> when I click on QUIT, my system just hangs... and doesn't respond to any mouse action.. I have to do alt+ctrl+backspace to restart X. :(
<mcquaid_> i'm running vnc like this on a beta hardy box: vnc4server :1 -depth 16 -geometry 1024x768
<mcquaid_> i can login remotely, and most things are accessible, like synaptic so gksudo is fine, but i can't for example unlock in add users and groups
<syke> hi
<RAOF> mcquaid_: Hm.  That's kinda interesting.
<syke> I've noticed that my powernowd seems to not be running
<syke> I've tried restarting it, but it never comes up
<syke> powernow_k8 module is lsited in lsmod
<syke> this started a few weeks ago
<syke> any ideas?
<RAOF> mcquaid_: The policykit stuff requires that you have a DBUS session bus running properly.  You may need to start something different in the vnc session.
<mcquaid_> yes it did mention something about that failing when i logged in
<Finnish> How do I install Flash?
<flipstar> sudo apt-get install -y flashplugin-nonfree
<spiderfire> whats -y?
<matjan> what would be the best way to install xp on a second physical hard drive?
<spiderfire> assume yes
<flipstar> correct
<leo_rockw> spiderfire: yes :-P
<flipstar> matjan: there is no best way to install windows
<Finnish> flipstar: Thanks
<spiderfire> Maybe you can find a home in linux
<spiderfire> instead of travelling back and forth between dimensions
<syke> matjan: tricky, the best order is to install windows first and then install ubuntu
<syke> and then the windows entry will already be in the grub.conf
<matjan> naturally... i run linux only at the moment
<nemo> oh. sourcemaker disappeared. oh well.
<matjan> syke, not really an option... i do not feel like re-installing ubuntu
<spiderfire> ya i got linux and windows..but you have to wipe the mbr to install windows....i think you have to install it on the primary drive as well
<syke> matjan: I figured, just throwing it out there :)
<matjan> alright
<syke> you could set the wnd hard drive to be the primary, install windows on it, and then st it to be the secondary
<syke> and then manually point grunb.conf at it
<syke> that's how I did is in the olden days, but with lilo :)
<matjan> i see
<syke> is anyone else having issues with their powernowd not starting correctly?
<matjan> when i started switching to linux, i also dual-booted, but then win was installed first
<matjan> different situation now
<matjan> i just want to do this in order to leave the option open for some games
<bhsx> what's the easiest way to get dvd playback in hardy?
<bhsx> i see that libdvdread is installed by default
<HardyOne> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bhsx> and also loved the new mp3 link to synaptic to install the codecs
<TCMC2010> bhsx, aptitude install vlc ?!
<bhsx> oh duh
<TCMC2010> xine-ui, mplayer
<leo_rockw> apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras says "dvd playback"
<bhsx> i forgot all about installing vnc
<bhsx> vlc
<matjan> medibuntu is also avaialable already for hardy
<syke> I see nothign in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> somebody can tell me why is kubuntu beta faster?
<_Angelus_> is it caue im using the NTFS filesystem?
<_Angelus_> :s
<_Angelus_> *cause
<_Angelus_> as faster i mean, faster then gutsy
<mcquaid> ok ya somehow my home .dbus dir was owned by root.  i get no complaints about dbus now that I've switched the owner but i still can't unlock in add user groups
<jussio1> _Angelus_: its cause you havent installed all your crap yet :P
<mcquaid> ok the dbus just died. it said retried to start too many times
<_Angelus_> jussi01, i installed it all :p
<_Angelus_> i think the NT file system is faster then ext3 and reiser
<leo_rockw> _Angelus_: XP disagrees ;-)
<_Angelus_> what does XP say then leo_rockw ?
<_Angelus_> :o
<leo_rockw> _Angelus_: ntfs gets fragmented really easily
<leo_rockw> _Angelus_: and that slows everything down in a couple of days
<_Angelus_> yes i know
<savvas> _Angelus_: you used wubi? you should experience less speed if you used wubi to install ubuntu hardy on an ntfs
<_Angelus_> but on a fresh install
<_Angelus_> its much faster then ext3
<franz1789> hello
<savvas> _Angelus_: keep it running for 30 days with no reboot, then compare results :)
<_Angelus_> savvas,  i installed using wubi on an ntfs, but im seeing hard way faster then gutsy
<franz1789> when I open Firefox 3.0, it's always in work offline, is there a way to disable this setting?
<savvas> _Angelus_: you used gutsy on ntfs too?
<_Angelus_> savvas,  nope
<savvas> you're comparing two different releases then :P
<savvas> hardy is faster, true :)
<_Angelus_> thats why im asking if its NTFS or Hardy that is giving me this fast performance
<savvas> not thanks to ntfs though :D
<franz1789> perhaps I have to change some settings in about:config?
<_Angelus_> oh
<_Angelus_> so its not cause of ntfs
<savvas> franz1789: about:config - search for: offline :)
<_Angelus_> tomorrow i'll give it a try on a seperate partition
<savvas> franz1789: browser.offline should be false
<savvas> franz1789: you can also change that from the menu File -> work offline ;)
<franz1789> savvas, it's false, but it's the same
<savvas> franz1789: then you have no internet
<savvas> i mean.. your browser isn't configured
<franz1789> savvas, yes I have, in fact when I go and disable work offline, it works
<savvas> franz1789: do you use a proxy?
<franz1789> savvas, no, I have a 8Mb ADSL, connected thru a conexant chipset usb modem
<savvas> franz1789: um.. hmm, you close your firefox normally?
<franz1789> savvas, it's boring everytime I open FF to go and disable work offline
<franz1789> savvas, yep, always closed normally, instead some crashes
<savvas> franz1789: close firefox, run firefox -ProfileManager and create a new user, see if that helps, or move/backup your .mozilla/ directory in your home directory and start firefox, should clear up any custom settings
<franz1789> i'll try
<franz1789> thanks
<savvas> franz1789: if it doesn't, sudo aptitude reinstall firefox-3.0
<savvas> then try to report a bug, explaining your problem, yadda yadda yadda  and that you tried the above steps :)
<HardyOne> tmh__, bug 200338
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<Leviath> Hi all, I have a problem with Hardy Beta, .mp3-files do not show the default music-icons and also don' t show the preview icons when hovered over (nor does it play a preview). I already tried reinstalling some mime-packages but this did not help, can someone help me?
<tahcX> ehh
<tahcX> Ubuntu 8 ?
<savvas> yes xchat-backwards
<savvas> :p
<tahcX> lol
<tahcX> funny savvas
<savvas> 8.04 - 2008.April :)
<tahcX> yea..
<tahcX> sucks
<tahcX> thats far
<savvas> great, you're halfway to make it better
<HardyOne> in a couple weeks
<franz1789> savvas, it seems it works now, I have backed the mozilla folder, now it works fine
<savvas> tahcX: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<savvas> franz1789: well if you don't have anything like bookmarks and such, keep it like that :)
<franz1789> savvas, no, sorry, doesn't work again
<franz1789> :D
<savvas> franz1789: what did you do?
<savvas> it couldn't have worked the first time and then broke unless you've done something, or there is indeed a bug somewhere there :)
<franz1789> When I opened it, it was in the file:// home, the file in Ubuntu, when I put google as home, it went offline again
<tahcX> non of you guys are using PPC architecture ehh >
<tahcX> ?
<savvas> franz1789: edit > preferences > advanced > network > settings > auto-detect proxy settings > ok > close
<franz1789> savvas, no it doesn't
<flipstar> is someone running kde4 here ?
<franz1789> nor the --reinstall worked
<flipstar> or kde3 with kde4 apps..?
<bhsx> well, i gotta say, i just installed the drivers from the ati website...  and everything is much slower because of beryl/compiz being started automatically
<bhsx> that's kinda disappointing
<savvas> franz1789: well.. i'm out of ideas..
<savvas> franz1789: tried a new user?
<leo_rockw> flipstar: i have kde4 (i barely use it, tho)
<franz1789> savvas, yep
<savvas> franz1789: bug reporting time then :)
<franz1789> savvas, is there a channel for firefox beta?
<flipstar> leo_rockw: hm youre not running it right now ?
<bhsx> well, shutting off visual effects sped things right back up
<nemo> franz1789: irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox ? :)
<leo_rockw> flipstar: nope, why?
<savvas> franz1789: i think.. on server irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<leo_rockw> flipstar: i am running 3.5.9
<poseidon> Is there a way to give my file browser (the default one for gnome) a address bar?
<bhsx> but i dont know that it should be started automatically when you install 3d drivers
<Neowam> anybody already newsleecher running correctly with wine?
<savvas> nemo 's a frequent flier there :P
<flipstar> leo_rockw: nvm then..i think i found a bug in klipper-kde4 ..
<poseidon> so I can type in an address and go to it
<nemo> savvas: well. #mozillazine more :-p
<savvas> :)
<leo_rockw> flipstar: pm me and i'll try to reproduce it later
<leo_rockw> i'm going to have dinner now :-P
<flipstar> okay.. :)
<Neowam> hi flipstar
<flipstar> hi
<Neowam> you have experiences with newsleecher and wine? :)
<flipstar> nope
<Neowam> ok, thanks
<poseidon> So does anyone know how to get an address bar for my file manager?
<KrimZon> poseidon: does clicking on the button below the back button work?
<Neowam> flipstar; what is a good usenet leecher for linux?
<mneptok> Neowam: i like Pan for nntp
<Neowam> coool
<Neowam> let me take a look
<Neowam> and my latest question :P :  the hotkeys for the 3d desktop
<Neowam> for getting the cube, etc..
<franz1789> anyway, as just said, the advice me to uninstall the Network Manager, because Firefox control that setting for networking
<franz1789> now it works fine
<mneptok> franz1789: you should not uninstal network-manager
<mneptok> franz1789: if Firefox is controlling your network interfaces, we have a problem
<franz1789> mneptok, well, I'm not using it, I never tried to configure my usb modem with netmanager
<mneptok> franz1789: i think you're confused
<franz1789> mneptok, why?
<mneptok> franz1789: your modem's configuration and your computer's configuration are separate issues
<franz1789> mneptok, network-manager and network-manager-gnome are tools to configure the network. since I'm not using router, I can't use these tools
<franz1789> mneptok, usb modem cannot be controlled by them.
<mneptok> franz1789: that is incorrect
<franz1789> mneptok, sure? why?
<bbrazil> finally have hardy installed, remind me not to that again
<mneptok> franz1789: n-m and n-m-applet configure the network connections of the local machines, whether that machine uses a router, a WAP, a modem, or a stright-up RJ-45 connection
<poseidon> krimZon, yes. Thanks
<cyclonut> bbrazil, lots of trouble?
<bbrazil> yes, upgrade tool didn't work for me - couldn't get it pointing at my local mirror
<bbrazil> doing it by hand was most instructive
<franz1789> mneptok, have you ever tried to configure the network with a usb modem? a winmodem? and which adress has my modem? I ask you because, if it works, it'd be better
<bbrazil> think I've found at least one bug though, need to double check
<cyclonut> ah
<mneptok> franz1789: n-m isn't necessary for that. just use slmodemdaemon
<mneptok> (if it works)
<mneptok> Winmodems are notoriously crappy and non-standard
<franz1789> mneptok, well, I don't know and I don't give, but when I uninstalled net-manager and other, firefox begin to work correctly
<franz1789> mneptok, the problem was not with my modem, I always used it correctly
<tahcX> anyone in here using the beta version of Hardy ?
<franz1789> everyone
<tahcX> how good it is ?
<tahcX> any screenshots ?
<jin> tahcX: not working very good for me.. but I did a upgrade form Gutsy
<jin> from*
<franz1789> tahcX, apparently it's feisty, there are a few graphic changes
<franz1789> sorry, gutsy
<savvas> tahcX: probably everyone in here uses hardy alpha or beta updated :)
<jin> tahcX: if you're planning to try it, do a fresh install, that's what I am going to do in the next 2 hours
<savvas> jin: what problems?
<tahcX> i was going to install in it on a PPC archi
<insomninja> I seem to have my own little dependency hell involving stuff around gcc of different versions, is there any fix?
<thompa> there are some rather big bugs still, wireless and usb devices are broke
<jin> gnome got some great improvement..  not no new eye candy that's noticeable
<jin> savvas: I have no sound mixing
<cyclonut> tahcX, screenshots are a little irrelevant, no?
<savvas> jin: pulseaudio eh? can't help with that topic, sorry :)
<jin> savvas: and when I click on Quit, gnome just hangs
<cyclonut> aye, the only new eye candy is a better box for file operations
<jin> and I have to use ctrl+shift+backspace to restart X
<bbrazil> hmm, could someone on Hardy-Xubuntu do: Application->Settings->Settings Manager->Keyboard ?
<jin> cyclonut: that's not a eyecandy :\
<cyclonut> jin, meh, its a little prettier :-P
<savvas> jin: try this: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-power-manager gnome-session
<jin> savvas: nah, I am going to do a reinstall soon.
<savvas> ah ok
<jin> trying t..
<jin> :P
<jin> but that won't fix my osund problem tho
<jin> sound*
<savvas> jin: it works in the live cd?
<savvas> i mean when you boot into live cd mode, try play a file
<jin> savvas: I am downloading the iso now :-)
<savvas> oh
<jin> I did a upgrade using update-manager btw
<savvas> jin: well if it doesn't work in live mode, don't bother formatting, it probably won't be working then :\
<jin> savvas: I am sure it will work ;)
<TrioTorus> In Hardy, would there be a mechanism in place that allows me to open a file with gedit over a 'connect with server' ssh share? I can browse that resource, but in file dialog windows inside applications, I can't reach it. What is the recommended solution?
<jin> but I will test it in live mode first
<insomninja> could somebody have a look a this?: http://www.pastebin.org/25177
<jin> gnomebaker
<savvas> TrioTorus: that's already available after some alpha upgrades
<savvas> isn't it?
<TrioTorus> savvas: I'm running a completely updated version. Unless this changed a only hours ago.
<jin> trioTorus, did you try sudo apt-get update first?
<adinc> is there truecrypt for ubuntu?
<savvas> TrioTorus: when you add a "connect to server" check the box "add a bookmark", i think that's what you need
<jer132> Does anyone know if Sun Java will work out of the box in Firefox 3 upon final release of hardy?
<jer132> Mean, not having to create symlinks?
<insomninja> I'm going to try sudo apt-get -f install then
<TrioTorus> savvas: I can see the bookmark in Nautilus allright. Just when trying to open a file from within Geanay, that bookmark isn't there.
<savvas> jer132: probably, check for a bug report about that
<savvas> TrioTorus: how about in gedit?
<jer132> savvas: I have, but there's so many about this issue that I can't really find the right one.  The problem that I see is people are doing a workaround with symlinks.  But they'll break every time Java or Firefox upgrades...  eeeek!
<savvas> TrioTorus: did you try to open the bookmark in nautilus, browse to your file, right click on the file and open it with the app you want? maybe that way it will work :)
<savvas> jer132: sorry, i have amd64, so i don't even have java-enabled firefox :\
<TrioTorus> savvas, it seems to work with gedit allright. If I wanted to report it to geany devs, would this have something to do with the new gvfs?
<savvas> TrioTorus: no idea, choose geany as the package name in your bug report
<TrioTorus> thanks for your time savvas.
<savvas> anytime :)
<adinc> hardy came with linux kernel 2.6.24-12, can i downgrade it to 2.6.24.4? my wireless won't work with this kernel?
<cyclonut> anyone else having trouble with conky crashing nautilus
<cyclonut> adinc, broadcom card?
<adinc> cyclonut: no a intel iwl3945 build in, in a notebook
<adinc> cyclonut: do you know this device?
<cyclonut> adinc, ah, nm then, there is an outstanding issue with SSB being forced in the newer kernel. It interferes with whatever proper driver is there
<cyclonut> adinc, yeah, I do.... you might try rmmoding all your network modules, modprobe'ing your wireless module first, followed by your wired module
<ethana2> adinc: you asked about truecrypt?
<adinc> cyclonut: how you mean, i didn't understand SSB?
<ethana2> ...they made it, and i filed a bug..
<ethana2> so now it works
<adinc> ethana2: yes
<ethana2> here, just a sec
<adinc> cyclonut: i did try this, i found a bug , moment
<bbrazil> now here's a fun one - I can't manage to set my keyboard to uk
<ethana2> Bug 197919
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197919 in easycrypt "EasyCrypt.py crashed with KeyError in openCrypt()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197919
<cyclonut> adinc, ssb is a wireless module that seems to stink.
<bbrazil> setxkbmap can't find its files, and neither can xorg by the looks of things
<adinc> cyclonut: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/185470 this seems to describe my problem
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress]
<adinc> ethana2: yes, but i've also a windows which encrypts with truecrypt, so it would be better to use truecrypt also on ubuntu, i don't know easycrypt
<ethana2> compatible
<cyclonut> adinc, i dont know, but perhaps you should chime in on the bug report?
<ethana2> easycrypt is a gui for it that's simple
<adinc> ethana2: ahh they are compatible?
<tahcX> ikonia ?
<adinc> cyclonut: i did file it there aswell
<ethana2> adinc: of course
<adinc> ethana2: i didin't know. if there aren't any problems and there is a ubuntu package, sure i will makeuse of it then
<cyclonut> adinc, I'd just watch that bug report, and search the forums, to see if you get any luck
<adinc> ethana2: ahh i see, easycrypt is a gui for truecrypt? but i would also need truecrypt for it, won't i
<ethana2> adinc: you should just be able to install everything via repos
<adinc> cyclonut: yes, but if i'm not wrong people are watching it for the last two month
<cyclonut> ah
<adinc> ethana2: which package do i need then? only easycrypt?
<ethana2> adinc: yeah, it should install the other stuff automatically
<adinc> cyclonut: and nothing changed in that bug report, i think this is an urgent issue but the importance for this is marked as medium
<DG19075> any updates on Firefox 3 and Java?
<cyclonut> adinc, dunno what tell ya, sorry
<cyclonut> brb
<adinc> ethana2: you are funny, easycrypt asks me to download truecrypt manually.
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> i'm sorry
<ethana2> i don't install anything if it's not in repos usually
<ethana2> you see that bug?
<ethana2> you may want to check version numbers
<adinc> ethana2: but easycrypt is in the repo
<ethana2> ...truecrypt should be too
<adinc> well i couln't find
<adinc> is it?
<ethana2> i'll check
<ethana2> worst case: we have to swing by #ubuntu-motu
<adinc> ethana2: where did you get truecrypt 5.0 from? repository?
<ethana2> hmmmmm
<flipstar> why dont you use luks instead of truecrypt ?
<ethana2> does luks work on windows?
<flipstar> okay..
<Flannel> info truecrypt doesn't seem to be.  Nor does easycrypt depend on it.  Definately bug/motu visit worthy
<adinc> there is no package for truecrypt
<sakura> hi ... recently i got updates to hardy heron ... network-manager was a packet to be updated
<sakura> now, when i second click the network-manager, i cant disable the wi-fi (previous to the update i could)
<ethana2> adinc: you wanna come back me up on #ubuntu-motu?
<jimmygoon> I still can't connect to my FTP server from hardy but I can from windows :/
<WillieDaPimp> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a8.04+20080317_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo', which is also in package language-pack-gnome-en
<sakura> i dont know if this is ok, only want to report that
<adinc> ethana2: how you mean?
<ethana2> just second my motion
<WillieDaPimp> what should i do about that ^^
<adinc> ethana2: i don't know ubuntu-motu, what is it
<ethana2> #ubuntu-motu
<adinc> irc?
<ethana2> a channel
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> just like this one
<Milos_SD> Lirc update is broken :(
<adinc> whats up there?
<ethana2> the Masters of the Universe
<ethana2> they handle stuff like this
<adinc> ;)
<adinc> if you ask that kind, why not
<Milos_SD> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ethana2> adinc: a 'what ethana2 said' will do
<ethana2> since you don't see the logs
<ethana2> ..or i could pm it to you
<poseidon> How do I set u the cube desktop?
<ethana2> poseidon: do you have compiz config settings manager?
<ethana2> poseidon: Apps -> Add
<ethana2> find it and install it, then run it from System -> Prefs
<ethana2> it has all those fancy options...  /all/ of them ;)
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-25
<bbrazil> how do I track a conffile back to a package?
<RAOF> dpkg -S $file_to_search_for, generally.
<bbrazil> that doesn't work for conffiles, epsecially if they're created by pre/postinst
<bbrazil> and not in this case anyway, neither does poking in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<bbrazil> ah, partial search found a related pacakge
<bbrazil> hmm, keyboard map is fixed but it restarted X in doing so
<mooboo1> everybody got xserver-xorg-core in update manager, or just me?
<mooboo1> i got it 10 mins ago
<mooboo1> anyone else?
<tanner> anyone know how to run a 32bit mplayer on 64bit ubuntu install?
<mooboo1> DanaG, you just got xserver-xorg-core update from update manager?
<DanaG> Hmm, I'll look.
<Zanth> hi there
<mooboo1> hi you :)
<Zanth> I'm hving a major conflict between gnome-session-daemon and the xserver-xgl
<Zanth> removing the xserver-xgl means I can work in gnome...but of course no compiz
<Zanth> I noticed in the hardy forums many have been discussing this issue
<Zanth> was wondering if there are any ideas on a fix
<DanaG> List of changes isn't available; I don't like to install things until I seea changelog.
<mooboo1> oh, but you do got the updatE?
<DanaG> It looks like the updated one may be one to fix the key 'stickage'.
<mooboo1> indeed it does
<bhsx> hi, so after installing the "official" ati drivers update manager now says i can update dpatch, fglrx-kernel-source and xorg-driver-fglrx....   these are incorrect, yes?
<mooboo1> i installed the update, and i tried to reproduce "key gets stuck", but i cant
<bhsx> can i choose to set those to ignore somehow?
<mooboo1> bhsx, i thought fglrx was the official drivers...
<bhsx> meaning i downloaded it from ati... didn't do it through synaptic or anything...
<poseidon> Are you supposed to be able to play youtube videos with gnash?
<bhsx> i used dpkg to rebuild it
<poseidon> It doesn't quite work with me
<bhsx> gnash is terrible
<bhsx> use flash-nonfree
<mooboo1> bhsx, i thought "Restricted hardware drivers" would install them for you
<mooboo1> poseidon, not sure
<bhsx> they might mooboo...  but i installed from ati.com
<mooboo1> bhsx, we shouldnt recommend people to use proprietary software :p
<bhsx> :P
<bhsx> well, gnash wont play youtube
<mooboo1> bhsx, i guess its better to let the restricted hardware drivers install them for you...
<bhsx> and flash will
<mooboo1> i use youtube alot, so i have flash, but i dont want have flash :(
<poseidon> You have to pay for the flash player though?
<bhsx> i know, but he's asking a question about using gnash with youtube
<mooboo1> poseidon, no
<bhsx> no it's "free"
<bhsx> go to synaptic and search for "flash"
<poseidon> moobool, how can I unistall gnash and install flash
<mooboo1> hmm... maybe from synaptic
<mooboo1> or $ apt-get remove gnash
<mooboo1> maybe
<bhsx> sudo apt-get remove gnash
<mooboo1> ya that
<bhsx> sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree                      <i think
<bhsx> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mooboo1> i thought if you dont have any flash player installed, firefox will prompt you
<bhsx> first enable your universe and prolly multiverse repositories
<poseidon> bhsx, that wasn't it
<bhsx> first enable your universe and prolly multiverse repositories
<bhsx> i have a fresh hardy install and haven't added any repositories by hand
<bhsx> i have flash and youtube working fine
<nomasteryoda> mooboo1, it should do so
<bhsx> but go through System>Administration>Software Sources
<bhsx> and click to enable the outter repositories
<poseidon> Installing it now.
<Syko> having trouble with sound =/
<Syko> fun huh?
<bhsx> there ya go =)
<poseidon> Ubuntu is great once you get your internet going!
 * Dr_willis_ crashes the internet
<bhsx> hardy is MUCH, MUCH more responsive than 7.10 so far
<bhsx> the new scheduler rocks i guess
<cyclonut> I havent noticed toooo much of a difference
<bhsx> although i still dont like that once i installed my 3d drivers everything SLOWED DOWN....   (default beryl/compiz [turn off visual effects])\
<cyclonut> the biggest difference for me is about 60mb greater memory usage on boot
<poseidon> I installed flash, but now firefox is acting like it isn't installed.  And when I go to install missing plug-ins it just keeps searching.
<cyclonut> buuut that probably equals your responsiveness
<bhsx> did you restart firefox?
<jin> I have a weird problem... gparted has detected /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 but those 2 don't show up in /dev at all :\
<cyclonut> poseidon, restart firefox, if not, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis_> I dont think one EVER wants to use 'install missing plugins' in firefox
<cyclonut> probably not
<poseidon> cyclonut, I restarted and it still didn't work.  I'll try the other now
<adinc> can someone tell me how i could make a menuentry in ubuntu for an application i installed myself
<bhsx> poseidon... did you install it with Synaptic?  or through CLI?
<poseidon> bhsx, Install which, I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras through CLI
<cyclonut> adinc, system > preferences > main menu
<jin> pulseaudio is pissing me off
<bhsx> i meant the flashplugin-nonfree....
<cyclonut> adinc, you'll be able to add a new item, much like you'd define a launcher
<jin> it worked on livecd, but nor after install, I mean audio mixing
<larson9999> so far this seems to be the most stable beta of ubuntu i've tried
<poseidon> bshx, I used the firefox install missing plug-ins
<bhsx> larson9999 i wouldn't use it for production... but so far it feels snappy and solid
<crimsun> jin: have you reported a bug?
<bhsx> poseidon
<bhsx> dont do that
<cyclonut> larson9999, I had better hardware recognition with gutsy, but hardy is more stable
<larson9999> bhsx, yeah.
<poseidon> why?
<larson9999> cyclonut, with gutsy at the beta stage?
<cyclonut> larson9999, aye
<crimsun> jin: (otherwise, you need to provide more details regarding what you mean by "audio mixing".  Start by telling us which apps, what audio hardware, etc.)
<poseidon> bhsx, why?
<cyclonut> larson9999, everything worked out of the box with gutsy
<bhsx> i told you how to do it....  the one that firefox tries to grab wont work
<larson9999> cyclonut, oh.  same hw detection here.
<poseidon> o, well they should fix that.
<cyclonut> larson9999, however, in hardy, I get better acpi support (my avg temp has dropped almost 15 degrees!), aaaaand well, thats about it thus far
<bhsx> use the flashplugin-nonfree....  you want it to work as a plugin...
<Syko> just you..
<cyclonut> larson9999, my only issue this time around was with my network card. The ndiswrapper/ssb issue
<bhsx> yeah, but Mozilla and Adobe are out of sync on that
<jin> crimsun: it seems I can't use vlc and movie player simultaneously .
<bhsx> Ubuntu sort of fixes the problem with the flashplugin-nonfree package
<poseidon> bshx, I did what cyclonut told me to do sudo-apt get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, but it is stuck at 99%
<larson9999> cyclonut, i don't seem to have that problem.
<bhsx> so either search for that package in synaptic or use 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<cyclonut> larson9999, humm, you are lucky :)
<poseidon> nm Just finished :)
<crimsun> jin: set vlc to use the esd output, or build vlc from svn to get pulseaudio support
<bhsx> trust me... i'm on a brand-spanking-new install and it works fine
<larson9999> cyclonut, i have a bmc43 card.  ndiswrapper works fine with it
<bhsx> after you do that... restart FF and hit youtube to make sure it works
<bhsx> then thank me :)
<bhsx> and the uber ubuntu dev team
<jin> crimsun: that fixed the problem :-)
<cyclonut> larson9999, I am on bcm4328, ndiswrapper works fine, but ssb is forced to be loaded by the latest kernels. ssb and ndiswrapper do not play nicely together in my case. I had to write a script to unload b43,b44,ssb,ndiswrapper modules at boot, followed by loading ndiswrapper,b44 modules
<NET||abuse> Hey guys..
<NET||abuse> got some basic stuff not right with my new beta install
<poseidon> It's almost done.
<mooboo1> NET||abuse, what?
<NET||abuse> 1. compiz task switcher, alt+shift+tab doesn't go reverse
<bhsx> anyone know about hardware issues, especially wi-fi, with a lenovo t60?
<adinc> cyclonut: thank you very much
<cyclonut> adinc, glad I could help :)
<adinc> ;)
<poseidon> bhsx, it didn't work
<mooboo1> NET||abuse, it does go reverse for me
<cyclonut> NET||abuse, thats gotta be a compiz plugin issue
<NET||abuse> 2.. emm, ok, just sorted second issue :) never mind
<bhsx> ok, what did you do, and what's not working?
<cyclonut> NET||abuse, try installing compiz-config and checking your switcher settings
<NET||abuse> cyclonut, ok, i'll try that
<poseidon> bhsx, http://pastebin.com/m371ab24
<NET||abuse> i stuck in the awn package and just don't see how to change preferences to stop it acting as a stub below windows
<NET||abuse> have big empty gap below my active windows
<Devolved> my gdm screen is the wrong resolution, and its causing problems when it switches to my desktop's resolution. how do i set it manually?
<bhsx> poseidon: i'm not following the paste....   that's all font issues....
<bhsx> nothing to do with flashplugin...
<cyclonut> NET||abuse, there is an AWN preferences thing. I think its in preferences. I dont remember if  I had to edit a file to get it to work or if I could do it in the preferences
<bhsx> paste the commands you used to install it
<cyclonut> BHSx - that has to do with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cyclonut> bhsx - which includes the flash plugin
<bhsx> oh it includes the mfttcorefonts too?
<cyclonut> bhsx - yeah
<cyclonut> bhsx - it comes with all sorts of good stuff
<MethodOne> when I try to install from the 3/24/08 powerpc live and alternate cds on a power mac g4 agp graphics, they hang when I get to 90%, the part where the files get cleaned up
<bhsx> poseidon: you're asking me for advice but following someone else's.... (no offense to cyclonut, who knows what he's doing)....
<poseidon> Thats what I got at the end of the install
<bhsx> but do this....  "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<bhsx> and restart firefox
<picard_pwns_kirk> opengl is b0rked for me
<bhsx> like i've said since you first asked
<bhsx> and it WILL work
<jin> mhh, Ubuntu still doesn't mount my memory card automatically
<poseidon> bhsx, thats what I did.
<DG19075> bhsx: What's the sory with the Java not working in the new Firefox?
<cyclonut> poseidon, did you try firefox?
<poseidon> bhsx, thats what the error is from
<picard_pwns_kirk> my games render like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/16699629@N08/2299007958/
<bhsx> uninstall the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" for now
<NET||abuse> cyclonut, i had the preference in the old awn from gutsy
<bhsx> and start again
<bhsx> DG19075: i have no idea, sorry
<NET||abuse> cyclonut, but i dont' see any setting in the current awn
<DG19075> Hopefully that'll get worked out
<poseidon> bhsx, yes.  It still asks me if I want to install the missing plugins, and no video shows
<cyclonut> NET||abuse, im sorry, I dont use AWN these days, I cant help you.  However, if  you check the AWN forums, I'm sure you will find something
<NET||abuse> cyclonut, stupid me... nvm,,
<bhsx> you're on a brand new hardy install poseidon?
<MethodOne> DG19075, the problem is with java.   install the package icedtea-java7-plugin
<NET||abuse> cyclonut, i was missreading the switch names
<cyclonut> NET||abuse, join #awn
<DG19075> Installed all the Java and GCJ plugins Firefox suggests and the new FF still won't recognize Java
<cyclonut> anywho, brb for some dinner.
<poseidon> bhsx, yes
<bhsx> and what have you done now?  have you done a dist-upgrade?
<poseidon> I've only installed compiz manager, xchat, and the updates
<bhsx> k
<poseidon> bhsx, I used wubi from the install cd
<bhsx> oh, hmm
<bhsx> i doubt that would be the issue
<bhsx> but i've not tried that on any boxes yet
<bhsx> you've uninstalled extras?
<poseidon> bhsx, what do you mean by xtras, firefox add-ons?
<bhsx> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bhsx> for now
<poseidon> bhsx, yes
<poseidon> O, remove, OK
<bhsx> yeah, do that with flashplugin-nonfree as well
<bhsx> and we'll start over
<bhsx> brb wifey callin
<DG19075> The icedtea-java-plugin doesn't show in synaptic or via CLI
<poseidon> bhsx, k I have un-installed everything.
<bhsx>  'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<tgrundle> DG19075: i had to remove all java related packages, then install icedtea-gcjwebplugin. finally i had to run 'sudo update-alternatives --auto java' to correct broken links
<bhsx> sorry, had to go install a TV :)
<poseidon> lol
<bhsx> you're welcome
<bhsx>  :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'm having troubles with opengl: http://www.flickr.com/photos/16699629@N08/2299007958/
<poseidon> So I uninstalled everything, should I try sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree again?
<bhsx>  'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<bhsx> ^^^
<bhsx> restart FF, go to youtube, yada yada
<poseidon> bhsx, no luck
<poseidon> I didn't get any errors that I can see that time though
<bhsx> oh snap...  i can't imagine what the issue would be... youtube works fine over here with a fresh install/update and those instructions
<bhsx> you went to youtube and what?  it just doesn't show anything?
<DanaG> Argh, WoW under Wine won't connect.
<bhsx> have you tried any other flash sites?
<poseidon> Yea, no video
<bhsx> cuz youtube and all others are working fine here..
<bhsx> damn
<bhsx> you have 64-bit?
<bhsx> guess i shoulda asked that a long time ago...
<poseidon> bhsx, 32 bit, and metacafe doesn't work as well
<bhsx> dang
<bhsx> is it giving you the missing plugin error in FF?
<poseidon> bhsx, FF was on when I installed the plug-in, do you think that could have cuased any problems?
<bhsx> shouldn't, no
<poseidon> yes
<bhsx> can you go into your plugins directory?
<DG19075> tgrundle: Thanks! It works!
<bhsx>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<DG19075> :-D
<poseidon> bhsx, it doesn't show any flash plugins
<bhsx> what's there?
<tgrundle> DG19075: great! i have found some applets that don't work, but for the most part you should be good
<DG19075> Got one site I go to, run by NIST= the folks who bring you WWV, the time station. I use it o sync the puter clock
<poseidon> vlc media player, windows media player, quicktime, defualt, and some others
<bhsx> tgrundle: heh, i actually hadn't installed JRE yet, but thanks... yeah, that seems to work great
<bhsx> so poseidon, if you haven't installed anything else yet... uh, WHY is WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<DanaG> Anybody here use WoW under Wine?  Logging in just hangs on connecting to the server.
<poseidon> idk
<poseidon> bhsx, I didn't install those.
<bhsx> ok, well, i cant help you if you dont know what you've done to your machine so far...  sorry
<poseidon> bhsx, thanks for your time
<bhsx> np, good luck
<poseidon> I'll probably end up re-installing linux :)
<HardyOne> it is official I do not like kde
<DanaG> Is there a magic sysrq trigger to go to single-user mode/
<bhsx> hey, i asked this earlier, but i'm still having some problems... i have gxine, libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3 installed.... but i still cant seem to get encrypted dvds to play in xine or vlc...
<bhsx> any suggestions?
<MethodOne> bhsx, you need libdvdcss2. get it from medibuntu.
<bhsx> why is it in medibuntu?   =)
<bhsx> but thanks, i'll give that a shot
<MethodOne> it's there for legal reasons
<HardyOne> bug 200238
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200238 in hardening-wrapper "Hardy's hardening-wrapper incorrectly creates symlinks for gcc-4.3 and g++-4.3" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200238
<HardyOne> bug 200338
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<SpudDogg> has anyone heard anything about a fix for hardy breaking wireless?  ipw3945
<mesilliac> SpudDogg: there was a fix for broken wireless in my updates today
<SpudDogg> mesilliac:  i just upgraded to hardy via update-manger -d and the wireless card is not even recognized as a wireless card....
<mesilliac> network-manager -> 0.6.6-0ubuntu3
<mesilliac> I don't use wireless, but I saw it in the changelog :/
<MethodOne> download the packages hal and libhal from packages.ubuntu.com and manually install them
<SpudDogg> MethodOne:  will do
<bhsx> MethodOne: do you think it'd be possible to do with w32codecs and basically the whole medibuntu repository in the same fashion as they've done with mp3 codec?  that's a slick new addition to ubuntu to be sure...
<MethodOne> ya
<bhsx> went to play mp3, it told me i couldn't and asked if i wanted to download and install the potentially restricted mp3 codec
<bhsx> it was slick, and shoulda been done LONG ago on all distributions
<bhsx> i think it's perfectly legit that way... you're not distributing the binaries with ubuntu, but making sure they're readily and easily available
<bhsx> i think it's a no-brainer
<bhsx> i hope Mark S. has his gaggle of lawyers working hard on that problem... because it's a big issue with mainstream adoption
<HardyOne> I did not rob the bank your honor I just left the vault open
<MethodOne> w32codecs is not in the official repository because they are taken from windows programs having licenses that prohibit redistribution
<bhsx> right
<bhsx> but "we'd" just be linking to them
<bhsx> not distributing them...
<MethodOne> ok
<bhsx> well, not any more than we are now anyway
<bhsx> and i'm obv using "we" on a grand scale
<bhsx> i'm NOT a dev
<bhsx> and have no affiliation
<bhsx> lol package hot-babe has graphic content
<MethodOne> yes
<bhsx> funny, i gotta check that one out
<bhsx> thanks MethodOne, encrypted is working now
<bhsx> forgot about libdvdcss
<Adys> Ok so lets assume my regular wireless on a laptop doesnt work, my ethernet port doesnt work, and that on neither gutsy nor hh, can I safely assume my network card is dead? :/
<bhsx> i haven't done a non-upgrade install for over a year
<bhsx> Adys: can you boot into a livecd.. non-ubuntu?
<bhsx> even, bart/win32?
<MethodOne> looks like the hardy daily snapshot installed successfully on my mac
<Capsid> I was wondering if anyone has heard of problems with the integrated Intel wireless card? Under Windows vista the card runs fine at 5mb a sec but under
<Adys> bhsx:  er, havent tried
<bhsx> see if you can.... it's a laptop... so i hope it hasn't failed on you, as that's a pain in the arse
<bhsx> better to exhaust all other possibilities first
<bhsx> bbiab, wifey calls
<Capsid> I was wondering if anyone has heard of problems with the integrated Intel wireless card? Under Windows vista the card runs fine at 5mb a sec but under Ubuntu 7.10 the card would routinely drop and run a 512k a sec. I'm no running Ubuntu 8.10 and the card no longer drops but stills runs at slower speeds. Any Ideas?
<Capsid> I was thinking about disabling the generic driver, then loading ndiswrapper to run a Windows XP driver.....but how would you go about doing something like that?
<mooboo1> idk
<cyclonut> Capsid, you would use rmmod <modulename> to remove the current driver
<mooboo1> i have wired Ethernet, its much better than Wi-Fi
<cyclonut> Capsid, followed by modprobe ndiswrapper to get that going
<cyclonut> Capsid, the intel wireless card has been the subject of a lot of issues today
<Capsid> cyclonut: awesome thank you very much. I'm wondering why they are having so many problems with it? Ralink wrote the the driver for Windows XP and vista...they also have a version for Linux but I think that the built in one that I'm already using.
<HardyOne> she wasnt so hot
<cyclonut> Capsid, I have no idea...  lately, the kernel has been causing a lot of wifi trouble
<cyclonut> I think its a speedbump, I dont believe it will go away for Hardy.
<ethana2> cyclonut: we have kernel freeze for a reason
<ethana2> cyclonut: more likely than not, it will
<jaebird> b43 wifi driver is slow too
<jaebird> especially with my BCM4306(03)...getting 1Mbit
<jaebird> at least the latest NetworkManager fixed the hanging issue i was having
<Capsid> Cyclonut: thats interesting....wish I knew more about the Linux Kernel
<cyclonut> ethna2 - true, I lost a little bit of faith with Gutsy, and some issues that remained
<cyclonut> ethana2, buuuuut I keep my fingers crossed
<cyclonut> Capsid, me too.
<mooboo1> 8.04 looks promising
<mooboo1> doesnt it? ;)
<mooboo1> im using it as my primary os on my production machine and its lovely
<mooboo1> they really need to fix mouse button 4 and 5 in xorg though :p
<tanner> how can i install a 32bit package on a 64bit system?
<bhsx> how do i control compiz?  seems like the manager's not installed?  that's a lil odd
<JohnPhys> bhsx:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings manager
<bhsx> yeah i just googled it, but it's odd to install compiz without a way to configure it...
<JohnPhys> bhsx:  agreed
<bhsx> i know it's a little late to the party, but that should definately be included if you're gonna include compiz
<tanner> bhsx: makes it harder for people to screw things up, and thus less support effort
<tanner> just a thought
<bhsx> i suppose
<bhsx> i'd think it would cause more with ppl asking how to fix it :)
<bhsx> but i digress
<burner> i think there's work on a "simple ccsm"
<JohnPhys> I'm quite glad hardy seems to not enable "wobbly windows" by default
<JohnPhys> that one always drove me insane
<bhsx> totally
<tanner> i think its part of the "advanced" or more effects setting
<poseidon> bhsx, can I re-install firefox?
<leo_rockw> i was wondering... does kubuntu hardy include compiz by default now?
<leo_rockw> (i mean, for kde 3.5.9)
<bhsx> looking at the packages i'd guess yes
<bhsx> there's compiz kicker replacements and stuff
<bhsx> and compiz-kde
<poseidon> bhsx, was that a yes to me or leo_rockw?
<bhsx> to leo_rockw
<bhsx> i would think you can sure
<leo_rockw> i think it's kinda pointless to include compiz now that kwin for kde4 has all these composite effects...
<poseidon> k, I'll try that
 * leo_rockw shrugs
<bhsx> poseidon: did you by chance use the "check disk" option to very your disk integrity?
<Sodamodo> Hows the speed of Heron in general working out for everyone?
<bhsx> very snappy
<poseidon> bhsx, where is the "check disk" option?
<bhsx> on the install disk... i know it's an option when you boot into it.. i'd hope it's an option through the wobi or whatever install
<poseidon> No i didn't check that
<bhsx> you could probably do it now, but i think you have other issues from installing and playing with crossover office maybe?
<bhsx> cause you have some funky things in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<poseidon> bhsx, what plug-ins do you have?
<poseidon> bhsx, sorry I only have flash-plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<poseidon> I thought you were talking about under tools->downloads->plugins
<bhsx> ah
<poseidon> in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins I only have flashplugin-alternative.so
<bhsx> ok
<bhsx> well, try to uninstall/re firefox
<bhsx> like i said.. i really dont know how to help you other than what i've already said
<bhsx> sorry man
<Sodamodo> this whole OS is being a bit slow for me
<poseidon> bhsx, I uninstalled firefox via sudo apt-get remove, then re-installed it.  But it still had all the add-ons, custimzations etc.
<bhsx> Sodamodo: you have a ext3 install
<bhsx> ?
<bhsx> delete your home ff folders poseidon
<poseidon> k, thanks
<bhsx> np
<bhsx> brb
<ethana2> does alien have a gui?
<ethana2> all these companies ship their stuff as .rpm
<Sodamodo> hmm
<Sodamodo> I do have ext3
<Sodamodo> I wonder what that means
<Linuturk> so, help with audio regression anyone?
<Linuturk> bug has been submitted
<Linuturk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/205588
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205588 in linux "VT82C686 Audio Broken: Gutsy to Hardy Beta upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<Arenlor> I tried Alpha1 but haven't come back because in that alpha my graphics drivers (FGLRX) had a watermark, does this still occur?
<Linuturk> I've got an nvidia chipset, so I couldn't tell you Arenlor
<Arenlor> That's the only thing holding me back from trying the beta
<Linuturk> try the live cd. Doesn't it show up there?
<Arenlor> I haven't tried the live CD yet, didn't think of that, will try it
<Random> how do you un-privatize a bug that was filed?
<Linuturk> Random: there should be an option there when you submit it
<Random> yes, i mean after the fact though
<Linuturk> no idea . . .
<Linuturk> I did all mine when I submitted them :-/
<Random> since, i added a trivial patch  (changed a line or two) to the bug, and nobody has touched it yet...
<mooboo1> someone have firefox here? can you open firefox, press Ctrl+F, and move your mouse on the [x] button in lower-left corner?
<Linuturk> well, there has to be a way to do it
<mooboo1> does it break the graphics?
<Linuturk> mooboo1: not for me
<JohnPhys> mooboo1:  it does not break anything for me
<mooboo1> oh
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm getting a soft-lockup error and I want to report the bug (dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/956208) but I can't interpret that dmesg output well enough to know where to report the bug.
<mooboo1> i have ff3b4
<Linuturk> so do I mooboo1
<mooboo1> oh
<poseidon> Is there a good object dock for ubuntu? Like the one in Mac?
<mooboo1> poseidon, yeseldideldoo
<Linuturk> Lunar_Lamp: I say submit it and let the catorgize it. That's all I could do. Someone came by and catorgized it for me
<Linuturk> poseidon: AWN
<poseidon> thanks
 * Linuturk invokes the god of sound troubleshooting, crimsun ;p
<charles__> does pulseaudio log errors anywhere?
<JohnPhys> anyone apply the hal update from earlier today yet?  they break anything?
<Linuturk> JohnPhys: I'm up to date, and nothing new is broken'
<nomasteryoda> so far not yet here
<nomasteryoda> but have not restarted either
<Linuturk> lol, neither have I, actually nomasteryoda JohnPhys
<poseidon> Linuturk, I can't find awn, can I get a link please?  Apperently awn is a popular tla :)
<nomasteryoda> but could restart hal from init.d
<JohnPhys> it's fine, I'll just install them
<Linuturk> http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/ poseidon
<JohnPhys> I usually like to read the "changes" part of the update before applying it, but that hasn't been uploaded yet
<poseidon> Thanks
<Sodamodo> Does anyone know whats up with ext3 and Heron?
<Sonicadvance1> quick question, ever since I got Hardy, the bootsplash hasn't work, anyone have a fix, or know information about it?
<JohnPhys> Sonicadvance:  can you define "hasn't work"?
<Sonicadvance1> JohnPhys, Just a black screen when booting. Monitor is blinking to show It isn't recieving anything
<JohnPhys> aha
<JohnPhys> sorry, no ideas then
<Sonicadvance1> k np
<nomasteryoda> check cable?
<Sonicadvance1> nomasteryoda, Still get picture when it gets to GDM and during POST ;)
<nomasteryoda> ah
<Sonicadvance1> although, this might be useful, in the xorg log, it says
<nomasteryoda> try hitting esc then e and backspace the quiet and splash away... then press b to boot
<nomasteryoda> might show something then
<Sonicadvance1> "Ckuebt 4 rehected frin kicak gist (uid 0)"
<Sonicadvance1> oh, fingers in wrong place
<JohnPhys> Sonicadvance1: are the res. settings in your /etc/usplash.conf correct?
<bod_> hey guys, is this normal (b4 hardy upgrade) grub = Gutsy (kernal no.), Gutsy recovery, memtest - Other os. (after hrady upgrade) hardy (kernal no.) hardy recovery, memtest, hardy (different kernal no.) , hardy recovery, memtest - Other os .        ??
<Sonicadvance1> "Client 4 rejected from local host (uid 0)"
<Sonicadvance1> JohnPhys, says, 640 and 480, which my monitor supports
<JohnPhys> bod_:  sounds like it, but what is your specific concern?
<bod_> JohnPhys, 2 different kernals??
<bod_> is one on the gutsy kernal and one on the new hardy kernal?
<JohnPhys> Sonicadvance1: maybe try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<JohnPhys> bod_:  nothing wrong with that, 2 kernels probably got installed, use the newer one
<bod_> kk ty,.,. just checking,.,. cheers
<Sonicadvance1> JohnPhys, I'll try it
<JohnPhys> Sonicadvance1:  it helped me to correct the res on the usplash screen, though I actually saw a screen to start with, so I don't know if it will help.  Can't hurt though
<Sodamodo> Is there any reason Haron would be going slowly, on a fast system?
<JohnPhys> anyone in here notice ugly fonts in gnome-terminal and Qt (kde) apps?
<Sonicadvance1> JohnPhys, any reso code for 1680x1050? :P
<JohnPhys> Sodamodo:  not to my knowledge, unless you have tracker going nuts
<bod_> just downloaded 204 updates and just as the install started i got this error. -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60937/ -- any thoughts?
<JohnPhys> Sonicadvance1:  not to my knowledge :P
<edsiper> is there any known problem regarded with the openoffice packages ?
<JohnPhys> bod_:  I got that yesterday (day before?) just run the updates again, you should be fine
<bod_> ok willl try,.,. thanks
<bod_> ok, it said i have 6 broken packages on my machine, and i should use the Broken filter to find them,.,. is synaptics 'Repair broken packages' button thing the right way to fix that JohnPhys ??
<JohnPhys> bod_:  that should work, but you can also do apt-get install --fix-missing I believe
<bod_> ok cheers
<JohnPhys> anyone in here notice awful fonts in gnome-terminal and qt (kde) apps?
<ctimko> hello
<cyclonut> bod_, interesting you say that, hardy is the first time I've gotten broken packages in linux
<cyclonut> its happened twice in the last three days
<bod_> cyclonut, ive only ever used windows and ubuntu,. broken things in both, but fixable things live in ubuntu ;
<ctimko> Ok how do I revert back to 7.10...if possible
<bod_> ;~_
<ctimko> without really losing anything
<bod_> ;~)
<cyclonut> bod_, indeed
<Sonicadvance1> JohnPhys, didn't work, may be because of xorg rejecting it
<ctimko> The Beta is running really slow for me, and it is a pain in the arse
<ctimko> My XGL doesn't work, the ATI drivers aren't compatible
<JohnPhys> ??
<ctimko> i meant my ATI drivers
<ctimko> My ATI card accelerator drivers crash constantly
<ctimko> So, where do i look to find out how to revert to 7.10 without re-installing from scratch
<JohnPhys> ctimko:  Unfortunately, I don't know that you can
<cyclonut> ctimko, I dont think you'll have much luck with that
<snerfu> Anyone else notice an error on soundconverter when it tries to read an mp3 tag?  I was going to file a bug, just making sure I wasn't doing something wrong.
<ctimko> JohnPhys: I have disabled my graphics driver, hopefully that will speed this up until the actual release
<ctimko> Hopefully the conversion from Beta to the release will be pleasant
<ctimko> And do I just keep going to "Upgrade" in apt-get to get the latest in the code?
<ctimko> i will be back in a few mins
<dredhammer> hello can someone tell me if the lack of XVMC support for hardy is deliberate or not?
<RAOF> dredhammer: In what.  Also, XvMC isn't really particularly useful, generally.
<dredhammer> well for video playback
<dredhammer> i just discovered it was missing
<RAOF> Again, in what?
<dredhammer> i was just wondering if it was deliberate and will be in the final version
<RAOF> It's playback-program dependent.
<dredhammer> or a bug somewhere
<charles__> does pulseaudio log errors somewhere other than /var/log/messages?
<dredhammer> mplayer
<DanaG> wtf? brightness hotkeys stop working, completely randomly.
<RAOF> DanaG: You'd like a plausibly fixed Xorg, right?  You're running i386?
<leo_rockw> woah, i have osd for brightness now, kewl
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I downloaded the one linked in the bug report; now I'll try the repo'd one.
<ctimko> Hello?
<leo_rockw> ctimko: hey
<ctimko> Can I report an error?
<leo_rockw> ctimko: what's your video card?
<ctimko> ATI x1300 Express Mobile
<ctimko> 128 MB
<ctimko> Radeon
<leo_rockw> ctimko: what's the problem? (i have x1400)
<ctimko> Well, with the "Restricted" Drivers installed in 7.10, this was lightning fast
<ctimko> now it crashes
<ctimko> and I think that the main problem lies with a bug in Gnome-Settings-Daemon
<leo_rockw> ctimko: with restricted drivers everything was fine on 7.10, now i can't close my laptop. i'm on kde
<cyclonut> has anyone gotten dual monitors (via xrandr) with exa rendering? I can only seem to get it to work with xaa
<ctimko> (Ubuntu told me so)
<ctimko> I see
<ctimko> ok
<ctimko> Is there a way to repair and install
<ctimko> or just need to remove
<ctimko> then reinstall?
<leo_rockw> ctimko: i'm using the vesa drivers for now
<marco> are there plans to include anti-aliasing support in the emacs-snapshot packages
<ctimko> I reverted back to the Generic Drivers
<ctimko> I am ok now
<ctimko> just no 3D...
<ctimko> I had XGL running
<Sonicadvance1> JohnPhys, Found out the error, looked in to the user privaledges and root had NO access to ANYTHING :D
<leo_rockw> ctimko: yup, no 3d, same here
<yoandy> hi, is there any guide on installing icedtea-java firefox plugin on hardy?
<leo_rockw> ctimko: i can't even use non-restricted drivers besides vesa
<ctimko> I see
<ctimko> My wireless card currently doesn't work
<ctimko> which is a bummer
<JohnPhys> Sonicadvance1:  that's quite the error, nice job hunting it down though
<ctimko> ndiswrapper is still on Hardy right?
<leo_rockw> ctimko: what card is it?
<ctimko> Broadcomm BCM43xx (rev 02)
<ctimko> Can't use the fw-cutter for bcm
<JohnPhys> crazy Broadcomm chipsets
<leo_rockw> ctimko: there's a way to solve it. bcm43xx is deprecated
<leo_rockw> ctimko: they are using b43 now
<ctimko> i see...
<ctimko> ok, so how do i get that working?
<leo_rockw> leo_rockw: go to leorockway.wordpress.com i explain how to fix this there
<ctimko> i see that it says the b43.fw is missing
 * leo_rockw is talking to himself now :-P
<cyclonut> ctimko, I used ndiswrapper
<cyclonut> ctimko, b43 didnt work for me at all
<leo_rockw> everytime people use ndiswrapper stallman cries :-P
<cyclonut> leo_rockw, he sheds a lot of tears.
<yoandy> oh i also have that problem with my b4311, im using b43, installed firmware, i can see wifi with nm but can connect to any one
<leo_rockw> cyclonut: unfortunately
<ctimko> Does the B43 take better care of WPA now/
<leo_rockw> i blogged the steps i took into fixing my problem, it may help you
<ctimko> It was a pain with the bcm43xx drivers
<leo_rockw> i use wep
<cyclonut> ctimko, I had to use ndiswrapper, installed as normal. Then, I wrote a script that, at boot, removes the b43, b44, ssb, and ndiswrapper modules. It then re-adds the ndiswrapper and b44 modules. it works a treat.
<yoandy> leo_rockw: let's see
<leo_rockw> yoandy: the url is up there ^
<ctimko> Ok, i just did this
<ctimko> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<ctimko> is there anything else i should do
<ctimko> besides restart?
<ctimko> ok, brb, gonna restart
<leo_rockw> ctimko: you have to do smth else... check my post
<ctimko> ok
<ctimko> and then i have a question on tomcat after I get the wireless working
<yoandy> leo_rockw: my situation is some diff from yours ..
<cyclonut> tomcat! as in the apache module? been a long time since I heard about that
<leo_rockw> yoandy: what's the diff?
<cyclonut> first web server I ever put together, back 10 years ago now ran tomcat to interpret java, if I remember correctly
<yoandy> leo_rockw: i hav b4311 rev02, i have no problems with device names,
<leo_rockw> yoandy: the problem with device names happens after you get b43 running
<yoandy> leo_rockw: i have b43 already  running, using nm-applet i can see some wifis
<ctimko> leo_rockw: Question about our 5th line in the first part of your code
<ctimko> ..(not code..syntax)
<naught101> anyone else having problems auto-mounting usb sotrage devices?
<naught101> I just hibernated, and now my external hdd won't show
<leo_rockw> ctimko: this one? ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w
<ctimko> yea
<leo_rockw> what about it?
<ctimko> what is that supposed to do?
<ctimko> i am confused a little
<ctimko> i can see wifi now though...
<ctimko> one sec...gonna test something
<leo_rockw> i got the solution from here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<ctimko> ok, well that didn't work
<ctimko> my thought didn't
<ctimko> lol
<naught101> ctimko: try running "sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh"
<ctimko> ok, will do thanks
<leo_rockw> ctimko: this is all one line: ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o
<leo_rockw> wordpress changed the lines
<ctimko> i already installed the fw-cutter though..i am past that
<ctimko> :- P
<naught101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/182716
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182716 in linux "bcm4306, bcm4309, bcm4311, bcm4312 don't work with b43 / ssb" [Medium,Confirmed]
<yoandy> leo_rockw: when i try to connect to an AP, my logs says: association took too long, failing activation
<yoandy> well, it says a lot more, but the line that sounds evil is that one.
<ctimko> what directory should i be in when I run that?
<ctimko> because i am in my home directory
<leo_rockw> ctimko: i followed each step exactly as it appears in http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<ctimko> ok
<ctimko> oh, ok, you built from the source
<ctimko> gotcha
<marco> are there plans to include anti-aliasing support in the emacs-snapshot package in hardy?
<marco> well, actually, xft support
<marco> which consequentially allows anti-aliasing
<RAOF> Too fast, marco.  It's already done.
<nikrud> ah, finally
<yoandy> leo_rockw: at http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old says: bcm4311 rev 2 / bcm4312 (needs patches for 2.6.24)
<ctimko> does apt-get have an uninstall option?
<yoandy> leo_rockw: are those patches already included in hardy's kernel ?
<tritium> ctimko: yes, apt-get remove
<leo_rockw> ctimko: apt-get remove
<ctimko> thoght so
<ctimko> thanks
<leo_rockw> yoandy: i don't really know
<ctimko> what was your wordpress again leo?
<leo_rockw> ctimko: leorockway.wordpress.com
<ctimko> thanks
<leo_rockw> np
<DanaG> Argh, brightness control randomly broke!
<fismoll9> hey guys, I get this error whenever I try to play audio: W: couldn't connect to HAL, disabling MediaDevices browser followed by *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused. The audio will play, however. What is HAL, and what does the above error mean? I use ubuntu gutsy
<leo_rockw> key repetition stops working, booo
<mluser> any other madwifi users having problems with hardy when resuming after a suspend?
<ctimko> they still didn't fix the WPA issues
<mluser> ctimko: I dont think this is a wpa issue.. if I reload ath_pci then network-manager connects just fine.
<ctimko> i have to force the connection right away
<ctimko> right now it seems fine
<ctimko> I have no luck with WPA
<snerfu> That apport crash reporter thing is pretty nifty.
<ctimko> now WPA2 is a different story
<ctimko> Yea, windows has that
<ctimko> lol
 * ctimko wants to ask another question
<ctimko> Ok, so here is my second problem
<ctimko> Tomcat
<DanaG> Argh, when I switch from AC to battery, my brightness control breaks.
<ctimko> use the hotkeys
<ctimko> i mean
<ctimko> function keys
<ctimko> you can still control it
<mluser> Also does anyone know if /etc/default/acpi-support is still being used in hardy for suspend/resume?
<DanaG> I can't, actually.
<ctimko> wow
<ctimko> that stinks
<DanaG> Brightness hotkeys do nothing once I switch to ACPI.
<fismoll9> if you install the hardy heron beta, will it be easy to upgrade to hardy heron from it?
<DanaG> In fact, catting the /dev/input device that corresponds to it gives absolutely nothing.
<fismoll9> I don't want it to screw up my computer
<ctimko> wow
<DanaG> acpid isn't getting lid events, either.
<ctimko> wow...hmm
<JohnPhys> fismoll9:  if you install the beta, you can just keep upgrading through the final release, but if you're worried about screwing up your computer, you should not install the beta
<ctimko> i know in gutsy i could not Suspend or Hibernate
<eternal_p> JohnPhys: where is the fun in that
<JohnPhys> fismoll9:  as the download site notes, it's not for use on production machines
<mluser> In Gutsy I could not suspend/resume if I had the ATI fglrx stuff loaded.. without it.. I had no problems resuming.
<leo_rockw> anybody has key repetition broken in kubuntu?
<mluser> In Hardy fglrx works fine when suspending and resuming, now my only problem is the madwifi stuff
<ctimko> i see
<leo_rockw> yeah, suspend/resume was working w/ fgrlx
<mluser> anybody else using the madwifi drivers?
<DanaG> Oh heck, even echoing '0' into no_automatic_changes doesn't work.  Perhaps it's a BIOS bug.
<ctimko> ok, what is the point of "tracker"?
<leo_rockw> ctimko: faster searches
<ctimko> gotcha, just got that
<leo_rockw> now, what's the difference between tracker and locate?
<JohnPhys> leo_rockw:  I thought that was teh point of organizing your files in a manner that made sense? :)
<leo_rockw> or strigi
<leo_rockw> i always used locate, i never used tracker or strigi
<JohnPhys> leo_rockw:  I think locate just caches files, tracker can look in files and cache their contents and metadata I think
<ctimko> i don't need to search
<ctimko> i know where it is all at
<ctimko> hehe
<leo_rockw> JohnPhys: ooo, ok, thank you
<DanaG> Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<DanaG> that was od. odod
<DanaG> argh, now I'mg etginggng spammed with my brightness actions from 15 minutes ago.
<JohnPhys> leo_rockw:  having never actually *used* tracker, I may be wrong, but it seems plausible
<ethana2> hmm..
<DanaG> That was REALLY bizarre.
<ethana2> is it possible to tell what software a web server is using?
<leo_rockw> JohnPhys: no, i recall hearing that before, so you're probably right
<ethana2> ..without having to freak it out?
<leo_rockw> hey ethana2
<ethana2> oh hey Leo
<ctimko> ok, how do I kill the tomcat5.5 server?
<robc4> is the medibuntu repo up yet?
<leo_rockw> robc4: i heard it is
<ctimko> Ok, So how do I use tomcat?
<ctimko> anyone, any ideaS?
<pestilence> is there a way to disable showing of icons on the desktop?
<leo_rockw> pestilence: which desktop?
<pestilence> gnome
<pestilence> is that what you mean?
<pestilence> kde has an option to disable showing icons on the desktop.  i don't see anything similar in gnome
<leo_rockw> pestilence: yeah, i know how to do it in kde, that's why i asked. i never used gnome
<pestilence> me either, until now :-/
<pestilence> hardy is working quite well, though.  except for that minor annoyance
<pestilence> i suppose i may just rename my Desktop folder to get rid of all the stuff  :)
<ctimko> Java and Tomcat...anyone have any idea who I should talk to
<ctimko> Eclipse is telling me that the JRE isn't specified, how do I do that?
<JohnPhys> pestilence:  which icons?
<leo_rockw> pestilence: kubuntu hardy can give you the best of both worlds :-P
<pestilence> leo_rockw: well, i thought i'd give ubuntu a shot, since i'm not exactly in love with kubuntu
<JohnPhys> pestilence:  what icons do you not want on the desktop?
<ubuntu> im having a problem with my keyboard settings -.-, things are not what they should be like my question mark É for instance...., i checked in the `keyboard`settings and its sent to canadian as default and Logitech COrdless Desktop as the keyboard..... but im still having this problem .....
<pestilence> JohnPhys: you know when you have files and folders in your ~/Desktop folder, the icons show on your gnome desktop?
<pestilence> those ones.
<JohnPhys> pestilence: .......so why store them in the ~/Desktop folder unless you want them to show on the desktop?
<JohnPhys> I must be missing something
<pestilence> JohnPhys: mainly because that's where a lot of things default to saving files
<ctimko> Ok, why do I have to do Failsafe GNOME all the time
<pestilence> JohnPhys: e.g. firefox
<JohnPhys> pestilence;  ah, well I just change the defaults
<pestilence> JohnPhys: i'd rather just not show anything.  because then if something does put a file in ~/Desktop, i'll have to move it
<JohnPhys> pestilence:  yeah, there might be a way to do it, though I don't know.  it also seems like that's killing the purpose of the desktop, to be able to hold some files/folders if you like.
<JohnPhys> ah well
<pestilence> for me, the desktop is a place to have a pretty picture, nothing more
<pestilence> i don't use the file browser, either.
<JohnPhys> sounds like you should use fluxbox or something
<pestilence> i probably should
<Linuturk> just use screen
<pestilence> i have used it in the past.
<pestilence> i use screen as well :)
<Linuturk> I hear dwm only has 56 lines of code pestilence
<pestilence> hey.
<tanner> anyone know if 8.04 has 802.11n support built in?
<HorizonXP> does anyone have a link for ufw and how to use it?
<HorizonXP> !ufw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jester7> are there problems with flash and java on the amd64 version of hardy?
<pestilence> jester7: i can't tell you if there aren't problems, but i can tell you that flash worked for me when i tried it (have only been in hardy for ~1 hour)
<pestilence> jester7: don't know about the java plugin
<leo_rockw> if mesa has no 3d acceleration, how com glxgears works?
<RAOF> Because mesa has a software OpenGL implementation, too.
<leo_rockw> RAOF: thank you
<Zoris> is configuring compiz different in 8.04? Because I can't seem to get it to work the same way as in 7.10
<Jordan_U> Zoris, Can you give a specific example?
<Zoris> Well, I've installed compiz and all the necessary software, advanced desktop effects works, but there is no "custom" option under appearance>visual effects
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | Zoris
<ubotu> Zoris: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Zoris> thatś already installed
<cyclonut> has anyone tried the latest hal packages in the repos?
<Zoris> I can access "advanced desktop effects settings" but I can't activate them
<Jordan_U> Zoris, Someone else was mentioning they had that problem, a while ago, do you have the latest updates?
<Zoris> yes, everything except for language-pack-gnome-en, which won't install
<Lleumas> I had that problem, but I tried installing it again after it failed and it worked.
<Zoris> alright, Iĺl try reinstalling
<leo_rockw> eew... impossible to even watch a video with mesa drivers
<cyclonut> also, has anyone gotten dual-monitors to work with EXA rendering as opposed to XAA
<Lleumas> Umm, would anyone know how to get my videothumbnails back. They aren't working for .avi that I know of -- I'm using Hardy so I figured I could ask in here. Also, I installed xine which was the only recommendation I could find on the forums.
<cyclonut> Lleumas, can you play them regularly?
<Lleumas> yes
<cyclonut> Lleumas, and if so, check your nautilus settings in gconfeditor
<cyclonut> Lleumas, there may be a quicker way, but you should be able to find what you need to specify maximal size to thumbnail for
<cyclonut> Lleumas, thats just my guess as to what is wrong/a fix for you
<Zoris> okay, that didn work, but installing simple-ccsm did (someone on the forums pointed me to that)
<Lleumas> Alright thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Jordan_U> Zoris, You should be able to save a configuration in ccsm and load it in simple-ccsm
<cyclonut> again, anyone running dual-screens with EXA rendering?
<Zoris> neither was installed to begin with
<cyclonut> Also, what do the latest HAL updates change/are they going to cripple my delicate wifi/video situation?
<Lleumas> cyclonut: thumbnail_limit?
<cyclonut> Lleumas, sounds right
<Lleumas> Have any idea what I should change it to?
<cyclonut> well its probably in bytes
<cyclonut> anything over that size will not get a thumbnail
<cyclonut> soooo
<Lleumas> It's 5242880 right now
<Zoris> okay, now my visual effects keep going back to "normal" although I select "custom"
<cyclonut> Lleumas, well, thats about 5 megabytes
<cyclonut> you've gotta realize this is a performance issue... I bet theres a btter way to make this work
<cyclonut> Lleumas, you might search around the forums before changing that to some huge number just yet. Perhaps get a sub-5mb video and see if it generates a thumbnail? or, perhaps the option is turned off somewhere else
<Lleumas> I'm thinking it's probably the latter
<Lleumas> because this just mentions images. I think the video options are somewhere else/ I don't have them
<cyclonut> ah
<cyclonut> im sure you have them
<cyclonut> they are just somewhere else
<cyclonut> sadly, I dont know where. sorry.
<cyclonut> for now, its sleep. long day tomorrow!
<cyclonut> g'night everyone and good luck
<Zoris> okay, compiz is working now
<Zoris> but having only two workspaces really messes it up
<doofy`> before I file a bug report Ill ask in here. My storage drive (/dev/hda1/) worked just fine in gutsy. I upgraded to hardy and it wont mount. When i try sudo mount -a it returns mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<Lleumas> Think I may have found the answer, and it was a Hardy related issue. Sweet.
<tcpdumpgod> doofy`, what does "fdisk -l" return when the drive is plugged in?
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, its not on that list. Yes the drive is plugged in. This happened with hardy alpha as well. As soon as I reinstalled Gutsy it was mountable again.
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, my best guess is that the proper kernel modules arent being added for my ide controller
<leftyfb> Has anyone noticed nautilus bookmarks to ssh mounts/directories need to now be mounted in order to copy files to them? Previously in Feisty and Hardy I was able to drag a file to an sshfs bookmark in nautilus without having to first manually mount it and without it creating it's mount point icon on my desktop. Now nautilus complains that it's not mounted and I have to manually mount it which creates the mountpoint icon on the deskt
<leftyfb> op.
<doofy`> all of SATA drives are showing up
<tcpdumpgod> doofy`, i'm thinking so also... have you tried insmoding them?
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, im not sure what they are :-/
<doofy`> havent compiled as kernel since i installed gentoo a while back
<tcpdumpgod> ah, well i doubt they'd differ from 2.6.1 to 3.6.*
<tcpdumpgod> oops
<tcpdumpgod> 2.6.*... therefore you could probably boot from a gutsy live cd and lsmod to check whats loaded.
<doofy`> ill pull down the gutsy live cd now and try it
<doofy`> this must be a pretty isolated case as i havent read anything elsewhere about it
<Jordan_U> Is flash working for you guys with pulseaudio? ( it has broken recently for me )
<Zoris> I'm having trouble playing .ogg in movie player
<Zoris> and rhythmbox
<Zoris> basically the song just won't start
<Zoris> audacity reads;
<Zoris> Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<Jordan_U> Zoris, Audacity does not work with Pulseaudio
<doofy`> what happened to home in ff3???
<Zoris> what is pulseaudio?
<Zoris> doofy, right-click and then choose "customize"
<Zoris> you should be able to move the "home" bookmark and make it a home icon
<Jordan_U> Zoris, It' a sound server that is network transparent, allows independent volume control for each application, and beside not working with Audacity is basically pure win :)
<doofy`> Zoris, so no home button?
<Zoris> there is, you just have to make it basically
<doofy`> oh whoops, i had the bm toolbar hidden
<leftyfb> any ideas on my nautilus/sshfs issue?
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, you think thats the best way to find the module?
<doofy`> just compare lsmod on hardy vs gutsy?
<tcpdumpgod> Or check what chipset you have on your mobo and look up the correct module.
<Zoris> so how do I play any music?
<tcpdumpgod> With a music player.
<Zoris> well, rhythmbox doesn't work
<Zoris> nor does movie player or audacity
<tcpdumpgod> Then something is wrong with your sound card, not the player.
<tcpdumpgod> Or the sound card module.
<tcpdumpgod> Or your output settings.
<Zoris> well, it worked perfectly on Gutsy
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, weird thing is my disc drives are working which are ide as well...
<tcpdumpgod> doofy`, what kind of connection is the drive that isnt working?
<tcpdumpgod> IDE USB PCMCIA?
<doofy`> ide
<tcpdumpgod> Okay, and its hooked up to the same channel as the working drive?
<tcpdumpgod> Dude, i dont think its the OS... in all honestly.
<tcpdumpgod> honesty*
<tcpdumpgod> I guess it has to be though
<doofy`> guaranteed if i go back to gutsy it will work ;)
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, thats why I said that.
<Zoris> is -my- problem is OSś fault? It sure seems like it to me
<tcpdumpgod> Zoris, your problem is that you haven't read enough.
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, ill try lsmod and compare it with hardys... though im going to have trouble figuring out the differences
<tcpdumpgod> doofy`, SCP it to a remote location.
<tcpdumpgod> "lsmod >> /tmp/modules.txt" then SCP it.
<Zoris> I haven't read enough?
<tcpdumpgod> Zoris, i've told you your problem.
<tcpdumpgod> Either your sound card is incorrectly configured, or your output settings on your media players are wrong.
<tcpdumpgod> Im leaning toward the 1st.
<Zoris> and how do I fix this?
<tcpdumpgod> I'd suggest you start googling.
<Zoris> what command do I use to find out what sound card I have? All I know is itś some integrated one
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, wouldnt you think that if the CD drives work that the HDD would too?
<tcpdumpgod> Yes doofy` unless there's something wrong with the drives.
<tcpdumpgod> Have you dug through the logs doofy` ?
<doofy`> dont know where to look
<tcpdumpgod> Zoris, "sudo lspci |grep -i audio"
<tcpdumpgod> doofy`, "tail -n 30 /var/log/messages"
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, ill do this real quick and see what I find, be back in a few minutes
<tcpdumpgod> ok
<Syko> I've had a problem with compiz being disabled after upgrading to 8.04Beta
<Syko> is there any topics covering this?
<Zoris> I just got compiz working
<GhotiPhud> do you have a mobile ati card?
<Zoris> I installed simple-ccsm
<Zoris> no, I'm afraid not
<GhotiPhud> they've decided to disable compiz on those
<Syko> GhotiPhud, I have x1950 ati card
<Syko> not mobile
<omar_> The system crashes on me eventually while doing something.. It turns all black as if I locked the screen, and I can't get it back unless I turn off the machine and turn it back on..
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, any easy way to compare these? they aren't sort so a diff isnt very pretty
<savvas> omar_: while doing what?
<tcpdumpgod> diff file1 file2
<omar_> savvas: I'm not sure, I'm surfing the net or playing a game or listening to music.. anything..
<doofy`> i know, but they arent in any particular order so the diffs came out as big as the files ;)
<savvas> omar_: a lot of info required to file a bug here i think, you can gather some info from the logs in /var/log/ directory - or look in the menu system > administration > system log :)
<Jordan_U> doofy`, What are you trying to compare?
<doofy`> Jordan_U, two lsmod outputs
<Jordan_U> doofy`, use sort
<doofy`> yea i just sorted a spread sheet with the modules
<omar_> savvas: I found this one: WARNING: Main daemon: Got SIGABRT. Something went very wrong. Going down!
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, only thing that looks worthwhile is nls_cp437
<raidium> why for the love of god is my gmail showing me this "Enema Recipe - AboutColonCleansing.info - Fantastic Enema Recipes Reviewed And Rated For You!"
 * raidium sighs
<doofy`> well actually take a look if you could... the before file was gutsy after is hardy http://pastebin.ca/956361
<tcpdumpgod> doofy`, is it a VFAT partition on that drive?
<doofy`> tcpdumpgod, no
<doofy`> i cant remember if its ntfs or ext3
<omar_> savvas: And that one: "init: tty6 main process (4840) killed by TERM signal. ", and there 5 more entries similar to this but with different numbers.
<tcpdumpgod> I duno dude.
<tcpdumpgod> you've got me on that one
<doofy`> ahh looks like pata_amd :)
<doofy`> so insmod pata_amd
<doofy`> is that the correct command? and do i need to restart
<omar_> savvas: And finally: "gdm [6080]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0 "
<doofy`> ugh nevermind that is in my hardy... not in gutsy
<savvas> omar_: file a bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu - use a descriptive title, such as: hardy system crash while in use - Main daemon: Got SIGABRT. Something went very wrong. Going down!
<savvas> omar_: explain how you installed hardy (fresh install or upgrade), what where you doing when it happened, attach some logfiles :)
<savvas> omar_: also state if it's updated to use the latest software
<Jordan_U> doofy`, Have you tried mounting by UUID ?
<doofy`> Jordan_U, nope
<doofy`> how can i figure out the drives uuid?
<savvas> doofy`: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<DanaG> or sudo vol_id -u /dev/sd(whatever)
<voidmage> anyone else having trouble connecting to hidden wireless networks as in bug 200950?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200950 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[iwl3945] network manager not able to associate to hidden SSID (scan_capa = 0x0)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200950
<doofy`> drive isnt even showing up :-/
<doofy`> it has to be a kernel module i cant think of anything else it could be
<doofy`> it doesnt show up under fdisk -l
<savvas> doofy`: lspci | grep -i unknown
<doofy`> nothing
<savvas> sata or ata?
<doofy`> ata
<doofy`> worked fine in gutsy
<doofy`> http://pastebin.ca/956361 thats the diff on the lsmod between gutsy live and hardy
<savvas> doofy`: lspci | grep IDE
<doofy`> savvas, 00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5)
<savvas> nforce drivers..
<savvas> have you installed those?
<doofy`> no?
<doofy`> how would i go about doing that?
<doofy`> from nvidia?
<doofy`> im not seeing any nforce 3 ones on their site
<savvas> hm..
<doofy`> it worked fine in gutsy without drivers
<savvas> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.23.html
<savvas> maybe tis one
<savvas> well.. dunno :)
<doofy`> do you know if theyre in the repos?
<Jordan_U> doofy`, jocky doesn't work?
<doofy`> Jordan_U, whats that?
<savvas> the hardware drivers in system > administration
<Jordan_U> doofy`, It's the replacement for restricted-driver-manager
<doofy`> Jordan_U, nothing related to my chipset is in their, just fglrx
<murlidhar> isn't compiz fusion-icon working in hardy?
<Jordan_U> doofy`, That's odd, unless you have another card in your computer you should file a bug
<savvas> doofy`: well try install it, if it doesn't do the trick, file a bug :)
<savvas> check your wires too, if you were messing around in the tower
<Jordan_U> fglrx can't be much worse with nvidia cards than it does with ATI cards :)
<doofy`> savvas, hasnt moved ;) In that driver package there is only RHEL, Fedora and Suse folders
<savvas> darn
<doofy`> grrr this is killing me
<doofy`> i suppose ill file a bug report
<doofy`> any suggestions on what to add to the report log wise?
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with networkmanager
<AnAnt> it somehow cannot detect that it became connected to a network
<AnAnt> it always tries to connect to a network (wether wired or wireless)
<AnAnt> for example today it kept trying to connect to the AP, and then it decided that it failed although it was able to get an IP address !
<AnAnt> anyone has that problem ?
<EruditeHermit> hey has anyone setup google calendar with evolution yet?
<bluefoxx> can i report a error im finding in hardy? everytime i try to use tab completion in the terminal with sudo it doesnt work then uses the system bell
<bluefoxx> other than this and a bit of trouble booting the livecd[had to choose no splash and no quiet else it hung at intramfs thingy] and having to track down all my programs again, its great
<bluefoxx> the newest firefox is pretty sweet
<bluefoxx> im loving the new compiz effects, they will probally be even faster with a 512 MB nvidia 6600/6800 i bet
<VanDyke> seriously
<VanDyke> ubuntu 32 bit 8.04
<VanDyke> with gnome
<VanDyke> AWESOME
<savvas> bluefoxx: apt-get install bash-completion
<savvas> there's a bug about it
<bluefoxx> savvas: will do
<KalEl> when i search for a file through the tracker tool, on the left pane it shows a number of files found, but the main box (where the files should display) is blank
<hrlr> Hi there.  I can't seem to find a bug report for the problem that I'm having so I thought that I'd come here to see if anyone else is having the same problem...  My computer is showing up in my router as having the hostname "*"  it used to show up as "ubuntu" or whatever hostname I put in on setup.  Has anyone noticed this at all?
<Jordan_U> hrlr, What does the command "hostname" output?
<hrlr> ubuntu
<savvas> KalEl: run it in terminal, maybe it will popup an error to file a bug :) tracker-search-tool
<hrlr> Jordan_U:  I did try that earlier...  But outwardly the hostname is showing as "*"
<KalEl> savvas, ran it in terminal, doesn't show anything
<KalEl> i mean nothing comes as a message on terminal
<savvas> hrlr: you can change it in /etc/hosts
<savvas> hrlr: then you use the hostname command to change, but only AFTER you edit /etc/hosts, otherwise you'll get a broken system :)
<savvas> KalEl: report it as a bug, or maybe there's one already
<hrlr> savvas:  so this is expected behaviour?  In previous version of ubuntu the hostname would be what it was and not "*" as default.
<KalEl> ahh... it's already there it seems, this is exactly my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/149300
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149300 in tracker "incomplete or missing search results shown" [Medium,Fix released]
<savvas> hrlr: well uh.. file the bug :)
<hrlr> Under NetworkManager 0.6.6?
<savvas> KalEl: apt-cache policy tracker-search-tool | grep Installed
<KalEl> savvas, Installed: 0.6.6-0ubuntu2
<savvas> KalEl: add a comment that you confirm the problem on that version
<KalEl> ok will do... also is there any way to set a flag so that the bug is easily noticeable for hardy?
<Lynoure> KalEl: you could add Hardy in the title
<Lynoure> KalEl: Launchpad cannot split bugs anyway
<KalEl> ok thanks
<Lynoure> so better keep them separate unless you know they are same
<savvas> KalEl: nominate for hardy on the left menu, I've set that bug report back to confirmed
<_Angelus_> guys
<murlidhar> strange  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60957/
<_Angelus_> is wine gonna be updated to newer releases in hardy?
<savvas> KalEl: also, try to right click on the tracker tray icon and select reindex, maybe that will fix the problem
<_Angelus_> or is it gonna stay 0.9.58 ?
<Lynoure> It was a bit frustrating to see a huge partially confirmed closed as Won't Fix no splitting :/
<_Angelus_> till the next release
<murlidhar> watch the line 16 and 17
<KalEl> savvas, ok... also another thing, the tooltip is stuck at "Indexing 1/11 folders" for a long time - even after i've asked it to reindex
<murlidhar> what is the problem?
<EruditeHermit> _Angelus_: most probably stay the same
<savvas> KalEl: sudo aptitude reinstall tracker tracker-search-tool
<nox-Hand> THe insatller just sorta hangs at 66% "Setting up the Partitioner""
<nox-Hand> Is this a known bug, or is it just me?
<_Angelus_> EruditeHermit, why doesnt the ubuntu team start updating wine so people won't need to add the wine repisotory themselves :/
<savvas> _Angelus_: because they're probably trying to make open source popular, not windows emulators :)
<EruditeHermit> _Angelus_: because they release stable releases every 6 months. It doesn't make sense to keep updating things because you cannot guarantee the stability of everything all the time. If they updated everything continually, things would break
<EruditeHermit> _Angelus_: better to focus on making a stable reliable product once every six months than making an unstable mess
<_Angelus_> EruditeHermit, understood :)
<EruditeHermit> _Angelus_: most peoples needs are for stability over bleeding edge and therefore this is their rationale.
<_Angelus_> EruditeHermit, yes i agree. but in the case of wine, it's getting better and better with every release
<EruditeHermit> _Angelus_: that may be so, but it takes time to verify each release and package it and make sure there are no bugs
<EruditeHermit> _Angelus_: by the time that is done, a new release may be out, and you have to do it all over again.
<murlidhar> my new kernel given with hardy does wrongly identify my ethernet card which makes me use my old kernel of gutsy.   Is there any way i can configure my ethernet card in the latest kernel.????
<EruditeHermit> _Angelus_: I understand your desire for bleeding edge, but there is just a trade off
<murlidhar> i am not able to use my ethernet card for internet in the new kernel
<EruditeHermit> _Angelus_: I think 6 months is a reasonable trade off. MSFT and Apple don't release that frequently
<kgoetz> hi all. should i be installing ubuntu-desktop before attempting to upgrade from dapper to hardy?
<chris062689> what is the best way to upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy?
<bazhang> edit your sources list changing gutsy to hardy, refresh then dist-upgrade
<chris062689> there was another way though...
<bazhang> kgoetz: from kubuntu xubuntu what?
<kgoetz> bazhang: from Ubuntu 6.06
<kgoetz> with gnome :)
<bazhang> kgoetz: gnome to gnome? then you should be fine ;]
<murlidhar> chris062689, download alternate cd iso. mount the image and type   ""    sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade   ""
<KalEl> reinstalled tracker, still doesn't work properly
<bazhang> best differs around here ;]
<bluefoxx> what package did i need to un-rar .rar files again?its been three months since i last installed all my programs and im so used to them just being there...im racking my brain trying to remember but theres too much r/l stuff there now...not to mention todays events[but noone will want to know those lol]
<chris062689> there was a command with dist-upgrade I could do without changing my sources.list though
<murlidhar> chris062689, if mounted on /media/cdrom/
<murlidhar> chris062689, do u have a stable internet connection?
<chris062689> yep
<murlidhar> then is better to follow bazhang
<chris062689> ok
<bazhang> big dist-upgrade though; best not be on dialup ;]
<kgoetz> bazhang: without the metapackage? cheers :)
<savvas> bluefoxx: apt-get install rar unrar :)
<bluefoxx> O.o what do the "encript" and "sign" options on the context menu do? i tired them but couldnt figure it out...
<bluefoxx> savvas: tyvm^^
<savvas> bluefoxx: you can encrypt your files for extra protections, but you need a gnupg key first :)
<savvas> but without the key, i don't think you can restore that encrypted file
<bluefoxx> savvas: how do i get this key?
<vega--> does anyone have a working sun-java6-plugin in hardy? i don't see it in about:plugins after install
<bluefoxx> and could i save a backup of it to say, a redundant set of srives[also known as my raid5 external, internal scsi and internal sata]
<savvas> bluefoxx: applications > accessories > passwords... > file > create new key
<bluefoxx> savvas: ty
<savvas> bluefoxx: oops, not file, but key
<DistroJockey> vega--: I tried but couldn't get it to work either
<DistroJockey> vega--: not tried very hard yet though
<vega--> DistroJockey: i've checked update-alternatives and restarted the browser, the basic stuff, but doesn't show up
<DistroJockey> vega--: I think I'll try the GCJ
<savvas> DistroJockey: your nick would be make a nice domain :)
<DistroJockey> vega--: heh, yeah, I have the email rented ;P
<bluefoxx> savvas: thanks, im on my way now ^^
<DistroJockey> What are your thoughts on GCJ ?
<vega--> DistroJockey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/173966
<savvas> bluefoxx: if you're going to create a pgp/gpg key, set it to expire in 2-3 years, i think that's good for a fine protection method
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173966 in sun-java6 "java plugin not working in firefox 3 on ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vega--> so that's it...
<DistroJockey> ahh
<DistroJockey> Trying GCJ now
<bluefoxx> savvas: kk, tyvm
<savvas> n/p :)
<Finnish> UGh
<Finnish> Is bluetooth working ok in hardy?
<Finnish> I guess I'm having somekind of problems
<DistroJockey> vega--: No luck with GCJ either for the site I'm checking with
<Finnish> Terminal gives me this error when launching blueman: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<hrlr> Is there anyone in here that can help me to confirm and associate a bug report I just created?
<hrlr> I'm unsure of what package I should be associating the bug with:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-interbase/+bug/206392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206392 in php-interbase "can`t instal at ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]
<hrlr> Sorry...  Wrong bug..
<hrlr> Here's the proper link.....   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206384 in ubuntu "hostname is incorrect on LAN" [Undecided,New]
<DistroJockey> vega--: The 3 terminal commands listed in that bug report seems to have fixed it for me
<DistroJockey> vega--: sudo sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g' /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so
<DistroJockey> vega--: cd /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<DistroJockey> vega--: sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-3.0-javaplugin.so
<hrlr> DistroJockey:  Would an update to Java break your symlink?
<DistroJockey> hrlr: *shrugs* Probably
<DistroJockey> hrlr: Only got half way throught the responses on the bug report, but decided to give it a go. Not read the rest yet :)
<hrlr> DistroJockey:  From what I've read, this bug will not be fixed in Sun Java 6.  Apparently it'll only be fixed in Java 7.  That kinda irked me.
<Amaranth> luckily we have openjdk 6 in hardy :)
<tanner> anyone know if 802.11n is enabled in hardy?
<DistroJockey> hrlr: ahh
<clusty> tanner, what do you mean enabled?
<tanner> clusty: for the most part 802.11n is not included by default
<DistroJockey> Amaranth: Is that what GCJ is?
<Amaranth> no
<clusty> tanner, i know for a fact that the intel N card words fine
<hrlr> Amaranth:  Yeah, but will it be the first selected default for users to install?  Also, is it as compatible?  I tried to use Icedtea java with Mercury and it crashes :(
<Amaranth> clusty: afaik the intel one is the only one
<tanner> clusty: sure, if you have the code enabled and the kernel configured for it
<tanner> however, for example, in gusty with the default kernel, my Intel 4965AGN card is unable to connect to a N only WAP
<clusty> i dont have a N card, but a buddy got it working since feisty
<clusty> tanner, that I dont know :D
<Amaranth> tanner: the driver in gutsy was not certified by intel
<clusty> he could just connect somehow :D
<Amaranth> because it was not ready yet
<Amaranth> it was just a "this is better than nothing" and probably "dell uses intel chips" move :P
<clusty> and the iwl driver is any different?
<tanner> clusty: perhaps his AP is in mixed mode
<Amaranth> the iwl driver was used in gutsy too for the 4965 but it was experimental
<tanner> wouldnt know about dell, i only use thinkpads :)
<tanner> i see
<clusty> i dont like the iwl driver
<clusty> my connection drops constantly
<tanner> well i know that support is there in 2.6.24, but has to be enabled with a patch last i recall
<clusty> and the blinky light of wireless is not shining anymore
<clusty> :D
<tanner> clusty: i have mixed results, seems dmesg reports firmware failures which require me to reload the module to reconnect
<tanner> clusty: supposed to be fixed just not included/enabled by default in 2.6.24
<kgoetz> i've dont seem to have an updated update-manager-core available, and when i run do-release-upgrade -d it claims theres no new release found. anyone had this before?
<tanner> at least according to #ipw2100
<clusty> btw why did they switch from iwp to iwl drivers?
<tanner> might be best to ask in the aforementioned channel
<kgoetz> stupid upgrade tools :/
<clusty> any clue if packet injection works with the iwl?
<clusty> :D
<tanner> haha
<tanner> it would be nice, though probably not?
<clusty> i used to have a hacked driver kernel just to fool around
 * tanner needs 802.11n enabled and working at full speed so he can stream hi def media over his wireless network
<oxigen> huh, i dont see navigation panels any more! HELP! I didn't save some stuff on desktop #3 :( what can i do?
<oxigen> i dont want to ctrl+alt+backspace now..
<oxigen> any other option?
<oxigen> this happen while i was in a toilet :/
<kgoetz> ^ alt [left,right] to switch workspaces?
<DanaG> gnome panel missing, or window decoration missing?
<DanaG> ^?  Caret?  Don'tcha' mean 'ctrl' ?
<kgoetz> yes, i mean ctrl. aka ^
<oxigen> no, this doesnt help :(
<DanaG> Hmm, are the panels missing, or the window manager?
<oxigen> aaa! :) ctrl+alt [left,right] do the job! thanks kgoetz!
<kgoetz> :)
<oxigen> but still why panels missing?
<kgoetz> could be a number of reasons. perhaps its running, but died off
<kgoetz> press alt+f2, and enter 'xterm' - does it launch?
<oxigen> alt+f2 doesnt work
<oxigen> hmm, probably was latest upgrade...
<oxigen> but ok i have all saved! :)
<gluer> Users $HOM/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users??
<gluer> any ideas?
<gluer> $HOME not $HOM
<gluer> :-)
<kgoetz> gluer: chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<gluer> ok will try now brb
<Raspberry> tanner: I can't seem to get my WirelessN card working as a wireless N ... it is stuck @ G
<J-_> Does Exaile's EQ work in Hardy?
 * J-_ hears no difference
<Raspberry> tanner: I've got an Intel 4965 AGN
<sbingner> Raspberry, try updating your access point to N
<gluer> didnt work..appears everytime i login
 * sbingner ducks
 * J-_ quacks
<Raspberry> wow.
<sbingner> lol
<sbingner> sorry I couldn't resist
<tanner_> erm
<tanner_> well this is peachy, vmware causes a system hang
<Raspberry> ... being an idiot, yeah, I know
<sbingner> Raspberry, you'd be surprised how many times questions like that turn out to be the right answer... but everybody's afraid to ask them :p
<J-_> tanner_: Really? What about vbox?
<tanner_> J-_: virtualbox?
<J-_> Yes
<tanner_> havent tried it, not sure windows will like my trying to play it
<J-_> Oh you're on windows? nvm
<tanner_> no, on linux
<tanner_> with a windows guest
<Raspberry> oh whoops, I guess sbingner was right -- my wireless router was set to b/g only!
<tanner_> 8.04 has many nicieties (mainly the automounting of sata drives, such as my eSATA drives) that are not present in 7.10, but for the majority of what i need seems to be lacking =(
<tanner_> Raspberry: if i may ask, what were you trying to accomplish
<Raspberry> tanner_: I'm trying to figure out KVM so I can virtualize my windows guest :)
<Raspberry> tanner_: accomplish in regards to?
<tanner_> your WAP and b/g
<Raspberry> ah ... I thought I'd make sbingner feel good about himself
<Raspberry> my problem isn't actually fixed
<Raspberry> I've got a thinkpad with the 4965 AGN card in it... and I can't seem to connect to the N router in Linux, but can in Windows...
<tanner_> haha
<tanner_> T61p?
<tanner_> well, T61 or T61p is my guess
<Raspberry> x61t
<J-_> Latest updates alright to install?
<tanner_> SuperView or Multitouch?
<J-_> I have a R61e
<Raspberry> wxga super
<J-_> Works awesome
<Raspberry> 1400x1050
<tanner_> how do you like it Raspberry, battery life and everything?
<Raspberry> tanner_: i get about 4hrs in linux and 6.5 in vista
<tanner_> J-_: everything on my thinkpad is technically supported, some fall a bit short though :( such as 802.11n
<Raspberry> turning everything off in linux only gives me ~20 more minutes
<tanner_> Raspberry: thats disappointing to hear
<tanner_> although i believe Ubuntu falls very short in regards to laptops and power management (in gnome at least)
<J-_> tanner_: hmm, weird. Internet works perfect here. I got a Intel Wireless PRO card though
<Raspberry> I'm just about ready to switch to KDE4
<Raspberry> I was a kde user until I installed this machine in November
<gluer> raspberry: is KDE4 better?
<tanner_> J-_: as do i, however, with default kernel and the iwl4965 driver, it will not connect without compiling a special driver
<Raspberry> kde4 is really nice except the dual display stuff doesn't work right
 * tanner_ much prefers KDE, however, not Kubuntu
<Raspberry> it limits the larger monitor to the size of the smaller one
<gluer> raspberry: how do i install it?
<nox-Hand> I have next to no idea why, but I cannot run the partitioner in the beta CD
<Raspberry> tanner_: yeah, that's what turned me off to kde in "ubuntu" kubuntu really mangled the whole thing
<nox-Hand> Well, gparted works, but running the installer it fails
<tanner_> Raspberry: i would not be suprised if you got better battery life thanks to KLaptop or whatever its called
<tanner_> yes agreed, Kubuntu butchers KDE
<tanner_> i personally think openSUSE's kde implementation is the best i've seen yet.
<bazhang> meh.
<Raspberry> less features but working always outweighs more features but broken ...
<J-_> tanner_: Ah I see.. This is the first time having wireless, so I'm not really too good with it. All I know is, I had a bit of trouble when I first got the lappy, but it's solved from updates and it works awesome. I just can't use WPA2. But yeah, it's been working good. I just have DSL mind you.
<bazhang> but kde + ubuntu = win
<tanner_> J-_: why not?
<Raspberry> tanner_: I agree I love OpenSuSE's KDE implementation ... definitely the best -- my issue with them is their package management process is horrible... way way way too slow
<tanner_> J-_: why no WPA2?
<J-_> bazhang: I agree, but I need to use gnome right now, too used to it. I just installed kde4, tried it for a bit, but meh. Back to Gnome for the most part
<tanner_> Raspberry: +1, i usually stick to the command line "zypper" instead of the gui, i agree apt-get is nicer
<J-_> tanner_: Don't know, I have no option to select it with nm-applet.
<bazhang> J-_: not so much responding to you; just someone said Suse was awesome kde, but with rpm is it worth it? ;]
<tanner_> weird, in ubuntu it auto detects and asks for the passkey :-\
<tanner_> bazhang: as Raspberry said, it is a downfall :( but its implementation is soo wonderful.. wish someone would do that with Debian
<bazhang> tanner_: yeah I get that too I'm using wpa2 but nm detects only wpa; still connects fine though
<J-_> bazhang: I responded to you, I know you weren't talking to me.
<gluer> installing kde4 now, 200+mb?
<bazhang> J-_: right, well ubuntu and kubuntu differ by so little that it is really eye candy at this point
<Raspberry> I wanted to run OpenSuSE, but I just couldn't after trying to add packages -- it's just confusing and slow
<J-_> hehe
<Raspberry> but like I was commenting in here earlier... Ubuntu could really learn from OpenSuSE's control panel...
<Raspberry> I can configure my tablet using a GUI.
<bazhang> J-_: witness the fact that I spend most of time in #ubuntu and can still answer many gui questions there ;]
<Raspberry> pen and all with OpenSuSE 11
<tanner_> yast2 is wonderful
<bazhang> rpm bleh
<J-_> bazhang: Yeah, cool.
<nox-Hand> Oddly enough, if I select English language, installer works fine
<tanner_> bazhang: i disagree; while the foundation (ubuntu) is similar, the polish and effort given to the distro's differ greatly, Ubuntu is extremely polished and smooth, Kubuntu seems slopped together, broken, less polish
<tanner_> mind you, yast2 is the gui configuration tools
<J-_> Opensuse isn't Ubuntu. There are probably other such channels for that discussion.
<bazhang> tanner_: sorry; it takes two coins to click ;]
<tanner_> sorry, unfamiliar with that phrase, though i imagine it has something to do with $.02
<bazhang> nah it means roughly from the Mandarin it takes two to tango ;]
<Raspberry> I'm bummed -- I'm stuck with a couple of bugs that I don't think I'll be fixing tonight
<tanner_> Raspberry: such as?
<Raspberry> trying to get MythTV to play some MPEG4 XVID AVI files
<Raspberry> I can play them on the box, but Myth doesn't like it
<Raspberry> and I can see what it says since I have a crappy old TV ... the print is too fine
<tanner_> Raspberry: tired the #myth-users channel?
<Raspberry> can > can't
<Raspberry> they're only helping women :P
<tanner_> lol
<Raspberry> some guy just went off on a tyrade about it
<Raspberry> I asked my question in there, but my handle doesn't have Vanessa in it
<Raspberry> so I'm back to poking around
<tanner_> lol
<Raspberry> I've found a few comments people are making about mythtv 0.21 and xvmc issues
<tanner_> iamleanardo is usually helpful
<Raspberry> where xvmc is auto-detecting content incorrectly and trying to hardware accellerate video that it can't
<Raspberry> iamlindoro?
<tanner_> yeah that'd be him
<Raspberry> i'll keep an eye out from him
<tanner_> brb, have to restart x :-\
<tanner> wtf
<tanner> xchat is going crazy
<tanner> xchat and xorg, eating up my cpu
<tanner> weird..
<tanner> damn kvm
<Raspberry> you're using kvm? or A KVM?
<Raspberry> they should have picked a different name for that software
<tanner> must have been why vmware was crashing
<tanner> kvm the virtualization software
<Raspberry> how is that working
<tanner> not especially well at the moment
<tanner> although neither is vmware since the upgrade to 8.04
<tanner> erm so annoying
<tanner> vmware is holding my keyboard hostage
<Raspberry> it's always nice when the system won't boot properly after a restart
<tanner> ;-\
<Raspberry> this is a gutsy issue... so I'd better ask the question over in #ubuntu
<tanner> its always nice when vmware refuses to release the keyboard
<Raspberry> my mythtv box is hanging at "No resume image, doing normal boot..."
<tanner> sounds like a hibernation thing
<Raspberry> CTRL+ALT+DEL gets it to start booting, but it mounts the drive read-only
<Raspberry> this is a desktop machine :)
<Raspberry> there shouldn't be any hibernating going on :P
<tanner> understandable, however when it talks of a resume image, sounds to me like its expecting a image in swap
<Raspberry> tanner: I believe all kernels do that now
<Raspberry> they look for an "image" to resume from when starting... my laptop does it
<tanner> interesting
<Raspberry> it's the second (i think) line that pops up ... when the system boots
<Raspberry> the system boots fine into recovery mode
<Raspberry> ... or maybe not :P
<tanner> erm, have to restart x 888again88
<Raspberry> fix your shift key while you're at it
<Raspberry> ;)
<tanner> meh
<tanner> as much as i dont want to i may have to go back to gusty
<Raspberry> bah
<Raspberry> I've been running hardy for a month
<Raspberry> or two now
<Raspberry> hmm
 * tanner would love to have a myth box (small, discrete) capable of 1080p playback, although id settle for just proper video playback of all formats and high resolution output
<Raspberry> this thing seems to be hung up trying to run a disk check on start up
<Raspberry> why do i have a compulsion to hit the thing even though I know that won't fix the problem
<tanner> well, gusty works great for me.. sans a few things, primarily Intel HD Sound is really only properly supported in 2.6.24, and in Hardy eSATA is much easier to mount and manage
<tanner> Raspberry: its how we humans have been fixing things for the last 5,000 years :D
<Raspberry> it works on a lot of things
<Raspberry> but I'm finding that as stuff is more intricate and made out of cheaper materials ... that approach doesn't work as well anymore
<Raspberry> i'm tempted to just leave it sit @ the "loading" screen and see if it fixes itself
<tanner> so it seems
<Raspberry> yup
<Raspberry> there it goes
<Raspberry> heh
<Raspberry> and now VNC works
<Raspberry> i'm testing out the dynamic remote control key assignments too
<Raspberry> which amazingly seem to work
<tanner> what is your setup for this box?
<Raspberry> and of course they work... because the control centre utility never updated them :p
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i'm on hardy, and i plugin a usb drive, but i get nothing, i'm tailing /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog while doing this but there's no messages coming up?
<Raspberry> it's just a desktop PC with an Athlon64X2 3800+ and 1gb of memory ... with 1 320gb hdd for the OS / Records and 1 320gb drive for all my music and any videos I convert from recordings... DVD rips... et al
<tanner> nice
<buz> i'm fighting with lm-sensors-3 in hardy
<tanner> NET||abuse: what does dmesg report
<buz> fan divisor settings are being ignored
<NET||abuse> tanner, yeh, see some messages there now,, hm, why not any under syslog or messages files?
<Raspberry> i've got a pair of the PC-HD cards cx8800 driver cards that do analog and digital recording
<Raspberry> and a cheap FX series Nvidia Card with an S-VIDEO out to the TV
<tanner> NET||abuse: not sure why the system logs wouldnt pick it up, however all device messages will show under dmesg or /var/logs/dmesg*, as long as your device is registering and you see it in dmesg, try going to places -> and seeing if it shows up there
<NET||abuse> tanner, the messages are "hub 5-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?\n ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 reset error -110\n  hub 5-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)"
<NET||abuse> tanner, nothing under places had already checked that
<NET||abuse> the cable isn't bad, it's been in use on other pc's thismorning already
<tanner> Raspberry: sounds like a good setup, i'm looking to build a slim profile set top box with essentially the same functionality
<tanner> NET||abuse: i'm afraid i have no idea what the problem may be, you may get lucky searching google using those dmesg messages in the search query
<Raspberry> tanner: if I did it again, I'd get a faster processor ... that seems to be the bottleneck
<NET||abuse> tanner, are you looking to basically setup a linux based apple tv/tivo appliance?
<tanner> Raspberry: in regards to what? hi def playback? or general use?
<Raspberry> both
<Raspberry> hd playback and commercial flagging
<tanner> NET||abuse: sorta, i dont really need it to have a capture card though
<NET||abuse> heard a review of something called the popcorn A100 or something.. one sec
<Raspberry> it's very slow to transcode shows too
<NET||abuse> i'll get a link
<tanner> for the most part, i just want something i can send my files *avi, mpg, mkv, etc etc etc to and have it play on my big screen
<Raspberry> 4+hrs for a 2hr hockey game
<NET||abuse> http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinestore/
<Raspberry> tanner: than, up until 0.21 that would work
<tanner> Raspberry: if i was going all out, i'd have a dedicated super server as the backend
<Raspberry> seems like some funny stuff is going on here with 0.21
<tanner> NET||abuse: wow, looks interesting
<NET||abuse> yup
<NET||abuse> thought so
<Raspberry> I think I'm going to build a second box as a front-end and move this backend to the basement right to where the line comes in
<Raspberry> then I can slimline my "front-end" upstairs machine
<ccooke> Raspberry: heh. I did that this weekend :-)
<tanner> NET||abuse: sadly i still want to do it myself :( but this seems rather.. ideal
<NET||abuse> tanner, the os that the popcorn thing is all built on is some linux breed, i'm not sure, but it sounds like they support user land tinkering
<Raspberry> I guess ... to sum it all up - - Ubuntu had the easiest install of MythTV .. that actually worked :)  and the whole process of tracking, recording and playing back video is a lot more resource intensive then I first anticipated...  I'd think faster processor (2ghz minimum) and at least 2gb of ram
<Raspberry> ccooke: better?
<NET||abuse> tanner, well, maybe double check that, but the way I heard about it it might be open for re-working parts of it.
<ccooke> Raspberry: not as much an improvement as 0.21 was!
<Raspberry> yeah 0.21 had lots of nice features
<Raspberry> ccooke: are you running off of packages or from source?
<tanner> seems interesting
<ccooke> packages.
<Raspberry> ccooke: the streams package doesn't seem to be updated to .21
<ccooke> From source is all very well if you're the only person *using* the system...
<Raspberry> my g/f likes the fact that now she can get movie listings and times for local theaters in about 4 -6 button pushes
<tanner> I can imagine
<ccooke> Raspberry: that doesn't work outside the US, though, which is annoying
<ccooke> (it should actually *say* so)
<Raspberry> heh
<tanner> NET||abuse: seems availability is rather limited
<ccooke> Raspberry: My apt sources containst this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy main
<Raspberry> that's where I get mine from too
<ccooke> (not running hardy on anything that anyone else depends on, yet)
<NET||abuse> tanner, that's the one issue, you gotta get on a waiting list
<Smegzor> I want to force a distribution upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04  What do I type in console?
<NET||abuse> tanner, just a really interesting looking product, i hope it gets more traction, it's like apple tv, only not drm'd and evil
<NET||abuse> i like the fact that they bundle a http,ftp and torrent client in the firmware :)
<Raspberry> it'd be nice if MythTV had torrent capabilities
<NET||abuse> you know the market they're trying to appeal to...
<Raspberry> to share your shows and download others
<Raspberry> if I had more time I'd write something like that :)
<tanner> NET||abuse: certainly, i'd like to create an integrated solution similar to that, perhaps using one of those small, mini itx boards
<NET||abuse> Raspberry, well have a look at the command line torrent clients and some addon app's for myth tv, i'm sure there's a gui page that can be inserted to myth
<tanner> no MythTorrent Raspberry?
<tanner> someone should build a PCI "encoder" card (for lack of better wording, basically hardware decoding of hi def media and such)
<Raspberry> that's a pretty wrap app atm :)
<Raspberry> hd isn't encoded
<Raspberry> digital tv is raw
 * tanner is thinking more along the lines of HDDVD/BluRay
<Raspberry> it's the storage that makes it go crazy
<tanner> basically i'm talking about a hardware video accelerator
<Raspberry> ccooke: since you upgraded to 0.21... are your hd recordings choopy?
<Raspberry> choppy
<ccooke> Raspberry: No hd recordings :-)
<Raspberry> I know it's with MythTV playback because I can play it back over the wire on another PC and it plays fine
 * tanner wonders if there are more solutions like the popcorn thingy
<rafael> aloha
<rafael> i just upgraded to hardy from gutsy. now i get some strange gnome errors and also have no sound "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<shemgp> where can i find the hardy-dvd-i386.iso.torrent file for hardy beta?
<tanner> rafael: it is almost best to install hardy from scratch until all the bugs are worked out
<tanner> shemgp: on the download page
<rafael> tanner: but i want to stay with my system
<tanner> shemgp: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/  bottom of the page
<Raspberry>  tanner: there are other options i think
<fromport> "hardy torrent ubuntu.com " in google and feel lucky
<tanner> rafael: i understand, just saying that a clean install is less likely to have complications
<shemgp> thanks but those are the CDs.. not DVDs
<tanner> rafael: also, understand Hardy is still beta software, distro upgrade may produce more bugs than features :)
<tanner> shemgp: ? what are you looking for then
<shemgp> i found this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ but i don't think it's the beta..
<shemgp> tanner: the hardy-dvd-i386.torrent which is for the Beta
<tanner> shemgp: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ is the offical page relating the Hardy
<tanner> as far as i know there is no dvd specific release...
<tanner> what do you think the DVD is going to gain you?
<rafael> tanner: i know but i thought this channel is not existing for just telling those phrases to me. i heard that often and i'm clear about the risk. but here i want to ask if someone had the same experience and maybe fixed it already in his system
<tanner> nvm
<tanner> shemgp: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/hardy-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<shemgp> tanner: i don't think that's for the beta
<TheInfinity> rafael: syslog / alsa log / etc will help
<shemgp> the files inside that iso are dated before the beta release.. Jan 8, 2008
<shemgp> i'm trying to test whether it's more bandwidth efficient to download the beta DVD using bittorrent when i already had the alpha6 DVD
<tanner> shemgp: hard to say
<Lynoure> shemgp: not going to be more bandwidth efficient, unless you somehow manage to tell it what parts you have already...
<Lynoure> I'm not a torrent expert, so maybe there is some way to say "I have these files, compare them against the torrent and get me what I'm missing", but sounds more like rsync to me :)
<tanner> shemgp: i'm still not sure why you need the DVD specific release, is it for the extra packages or?
<shemgp> tanner: yes
<shemgp> internet is slow here
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. i have some issues with ff 3 beta that is default in this ubuntu business :) Can't get foxmarks or firebug for it
<shemgp> Lynoure: that's why i'm "testing" it :)
<NET||abuse> i've signed up to the foxmarks beta, but even for now, i'd just like to import my foxmarks file into this current firefox instance?
<warrendae> hello
<tanner> shemgp: hard to really say what will save the you the most bandwidth. however i would imagine that getting the most recent CD iso, and adding packages as needed would be the most efficient
<warrendae> i would like to know if in ubuntu we can compare the dev version of ubuntu (in this case hardy) to lenny in debian?
<NET||abuse> warrendae, emm, that's rather a massively unspecific question?
<warrendae> yeah maybe
<warrendae> well lenny is quite stable, is it the case of hardy?
<kmaxtor> what new in the new version of ubuntu
<shemgp> tanner: yes, but i install it in different computers in different locations
<jussi01> kmaxtor: go read the beta release notes in the topic
<Lynoure> shemgp: what saves most bandwidth is getting the dvd, burning it, handing it to the person :)
<kmaxtor> k im sorry
<tanner> shemgp: then get the CD, and carry a flash drive with all the deb packages on it;
<kmaxtor> any repositories to update my videocard
<tanner> or better yet, get one larger flash drive, install the ubuntu cd to it, and also have the package son the same flash drive
<shemgp> anyway, thanks guys.. i thought a developer was here that could fix the torrent file in the site to point to the beta DVD iso
<kmaxtor> my video card is nvidia i can't enabled
<shemgp> Lynoure: :)
<kmaxtor> what i can do to enabled my video card in order to run my compiz
<shemgp> tanner: or use aptoncd.. i think the DVDs easier
<tanner> kmaxtor: "Envy" can be useful for installing the nvidia drivers
<NET||abuse> ok, used firebug alpha, the 1.2 release
<NET||abuse> problem is that won't autoupdate for me from mozilla repository no?
<NET||abuse> well, that's not a huge issue
<NET||abuse> ok,, fox marks,, anyone know how i can download a backup file from foxmarks site without having foxmarks installed?
<tanner> know the url to the file?
<tanner> ;)
<tanner> brb
<NET||abuse> there's a url to the foxmarks file for your account?? why is there no bloody link to downoad it from the my.foxmarks.com pag?
<tanner_> damn, 3:30 already =(
<shockhead> hi folks, anyone know if apt-get has been changed recently to NOT ask for confirmation on upgrades? mine didn't ask... :-(
<DistroJockey> shockhead: was it a single package or an upgrade?
<shockhead> DistroJockey: an upgrade
<shockhead> with ~20 packages to do
<DistroJockey> hmm
<shockhead> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/733 if it helps
<DistroJockey> shockhead: I think I have noticed it randomly decide to ask
<shockhead> DistroJockey: hmmm... not good! :-)
<DistroJockey> shockhead: not played with it for long yet though
<DistroJockey> shockhead: no
<shockhead> DistroJockey: what should I do, raise a bug?
<KRF> shockhead, use aptitude instead ;)
<KRF> its better anyway
<DistroJockey> shockhead: I've mostly stuck to Synaptic, only really went to apt-get when it broke, and when I asked apt-get to install a single package with no dependecies, it just did it without asking
<DistroJockey> apt-get install gnome-mud   as an example
<shockhead> afaik apt-get doesn't ask for packages that are specified, but for dependencies and upgrades it should
 * tanner_ seconds shockhead
<shockhead> even if aptitude is better ;-) apt-get should still work
<kmaxtor> any repositories to update my kubuntu 7 to beta 8
<Infecto> hmm can some one tell my why i cant set 32bit on my sda?
<Infecto> /dev/sda: IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)
<Infecto> /dev/sda: setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1 HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)
<kmaxtor> alpha edition
<kmaxtor> how to update into alpha editon
<DistroJockey> shockhead: not sure what you mean by: "afaik apt-get doesn't ask for packages that are specified"
<shockhead> DistroJockey: if you specify, for example, "apt-get install konqueror" and you dont need any dependencies, then it doesn't ask, since you specified it
<shockhead> but if it does need dependencies, then it asks you to confirm the install
<shockhead> same for upgrades, usually
<jin> I have a problem. My system can't see sda1 and sda2 while gparted can
<DistroJockey> shockhead: ahh, I see
<tanner_> jin: what do you mean by your system cant see it
<shockhead> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/181843
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181843 in apt "[hardy] apt-get doenst ask confirmation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shockhead> already in the bug database
<DistroJockey> shockhead: but what if I typed it wrong and realised too late :) It should ask unless I do maybe a -y
<jin> tanner_:  means no sda1 and sda2 in /dev but there is /dev/sda
<shockhead> DistroJockey: yeah you have that option
<DistroJockey> shockhead: ahh, *nods* :)
<tanner_> jin: sounds like a partition issue, does the issue exist in gusty?
<shockhead> DistroJockey: you could always do an alias in your .bashrc
<jin> tanner_: in gutsy they worked fine
<jin> tanner_: they are both ntfs partitions btw
<tanner_> interesting
<DistroJockey> shockhead: True, but as you said it is a listed bug
<shockhead> you think it should *always* confirm?
<shockhead> fair enough... better safe than sorry
<DistroJockey> shockhead: for newbies sake I do, yes
<DistroJockey> shockhead: for me, don't care either way :)
<shockhead> i agree though, yeah, makes sense to achieve consistency
<tanner_> perhpas the best solution should be a configuration flag in a conf file that determines if it always ask or not
<DistroJockey> shockhead: but I also agree that having to confirm is very Windows esc
<DistroJockey> shockhead: not that you said that, but...
<shockhead> lol
<tanner_> the general rule is software should NEVER *assume* what you want..
<DistroJockey> default sould be confirm, turn it off if you work out how to :)
<DistroJockey> should^
<Ng> software assumes what you want all the time ;)
<tanner_> indeed
<DistroJockey> yep, bad software bad
 * tanner_ rolls up news paper
 * tanner_ should sleep before we wakes up at 2pm
<DistroJockey> but it is good in a known stable predictable senario I guess
<shockhead> i think for single package installs though it's not too much of a problem though... it's hard to misspell nautilus so that it reads konqueror!
<tanner_> nah, software should never assume something, you should however be able to tell it to stop nagging you =)
<shockhead> and if you get the name slightly wrong, it won't work anyway
<shockhead> tanner_: true
<Lynoure> tanner_: if it never assumed anything, you would not get any kind of UI layout or any keybindings ever
<Lynoure> But I'm all for assumptions being easily changed.
<shockhead> but you should always be able to change it, right?
<DistroJockey> I agree, as per my apt-get install gnome-mud  installing without prompting, if could easily be removed, but when a package installs dependancies anlong with it, those dependancies can't be easily removed
<tanner_> Lynoure: there is no assumptions about what keyboard layout you have *set*
<jin> tanner_: the hd is ata drive and yet it appears as a sata because it is called sda istead oh hda :\
<Lynoure> tanner_: I'd go nuts if I had to specify every layout and keybinding for every app...
<tanner_> jin: thats not uncommon as i recall with newer kernel
<gluer> if ive installed kde4 on ubuntu how do i select to use it?
<tanner_> Lynoure: certainly, however, those keybindings are specifically defined, no assumptions are made
<DistroJockey> gluer: At the login screen select Options or Session?
<Lynoure> tanner_: not parsing that sentence... layout does not decide the bindings in apps, someone assumes what the average user with that layout will want...
<gluer> cheers DJ
<DistroJockey> gluer: np
<tanner_> Lynoure: however thats not the same as assuming you wish to upgrade a certain package or not.
<Lynoure> tanner_: No, I was reacting to your general statement, not a specific case
<tanner_> besides, with UI layouts, you get what they decide to give you :-\
<tanner_> anyway Lynoure, applications should never assume you want to do something, if that wording makes you feel better.
<Lynoure> tanner_: neither of them affected how I felt :)
<DistroJockey> tanner_: what if they know better? ;P
<tanner_> DistroJockey: then you should unplug your machine ;)
<tanner_> before it wont let you ;P
<Lynoure> tanner_: But, yes, I find that more agreeable, but some assumptions are still beneficial. Maybe we need universal prompting levels =)
<DistroJockey> tanner_: heh, some times they do know better
<tanner_> Lynoure: indeed
<DistroJockey> sky-net here we come!
<tanner_> DistroJockey: of course, however, in such a case where you specify something and the program "knows better" and is sure you wanted something else, it should then prompt to you confirm/offer what it thinks you want to do as a suggestion
<DistroJockey> tanner_: agreed
<DistroJockey> tanner_: but that's what Vista did
<tanner_> now of course, saying something like, apt-get install kde should only install the kde package (and not any dependencies), this is true in a general sense, however as a convince it should install them
<DistroJockey> very hard to balance
<tanner_> yes indeed
<tanner_> it obviously cannot be black and white
<DistroJockey> nope
<DistroJockey> Linux is way better at it though :)
<DistroJockey> balancing that is :)
<tanner_> hmm, depends how you look at it i suppose
<DistroJockey> the linux community is much better/faster at reacting, which is what is needed to balance IMO :)
<tanner_> reacting to what?
<DistroJockey> everything
<tanner_> well i wouldnt go that far..
<tanner_> the community would love for VV support in pidgin, but i have yet to see that actually implemented (in the main branch) ;)
<tanner_> i agree in the sense of security patches and vulnerabilities and such
<DistroJockey> I don't even know what that is, hehe
<tanner_> however, 802.11n support in linux is vastly inferior to that of Windows atm
<DistroJockey> agreed
<tanner_> VV is voice and video (webcam, calls, etc)
<DistroJockey> ahh
<tanner_> i mean.. i have a webcam thats just burning a hole through the floor... oh well, no half naked girls for me :(
<tanner_> features tend to be more slowly adopted in linux than Windows, depending on what sort of feature it is of course..
<DistroJockey> I think that is changing for the better
<DistroJockey> With the release of Hardy soon, Linux is going to be very popular
<DistroJockey> and the developers are growing all the time
<Amaranth> tanner_: that's stubbornness from the pidgin side, from what i can tell
<tanner_> there is no widely adopted perfect solution though, so its a trade off at times. for example, my wonderful Canon 600F scanner will likely never work in linux (boycott canon!), even though i knew this buying the device
<Amaranth> they are their own little world, not involved with GNOME or Ubuntu or anything else
<tanner_> Amaranth: entirely, the code has been around since 2005 with gaim-vv
<Amaranth> telepathy seems to be the obvious path to getting support for this
<tanner_> DistroJockey: why do you think it will change with Hardy?
<DistroJockey> HP are definately the more supported supplier
<Amaranth> and hey, it even supports voice for gtalk and i think yahoo
<Amaranth> and video for one of them but that's experimental
<tanner_> DistroJockey: tell that to my unsuported HP scanner ;) granted now its 4+ years old.. but still...
<Amaranth> all printer manufacturers suck :P
<DistroJockey> tanner_: I think Hardy is the most polished of the distro's to date (even the beta) and it works very well
<Amaranth> brother claims to have open source drivers but it's an open source bit on top of a closed source x86-only bit
<tanner_> Amaranth: i disagree, Xerox is highly unix/linux friendly, and my samsung driver cd included all the files required for cups, even an installer. i was very impressed
<Amaranth> a _small_ open source bit on top of a _large_ closed source x86-only bit
<Amaranth> tanner_: I don't want drivers, I want specs or code
<DistroJockey> tanner_: and lots of people have no money now thanks to petrol prices and interest rates
<tanner_> Amaranth: ppd and a script which is text readable. nothing more is needed. the specs would be nice for reference but not relevant to linux/unix users
<Amaranth> tanner_: with specs or code we can keep it running forever (or at least until no one cares enough to watch over it anymore)
<tanner_> specs would be great for say.. me, when it comes time to write custom drives from my custom os :D
<Amaranth> tanner_: ah, right, xerox makes real printers that you just feed postscript to
<Amaranth> for brother it's a ppd file that uses an lpr driver to communicate with the printer
<jin> omg, I have 5 broken package
<tanner_> my Samsung CLP-610ND has a ppd and a filter script. and all is well, full color/duplex support =)
<Amaranth> jin: welcome to hardy, upgrade again
<DistroJockey> If only I could get my Compro T750 DVB to work with Linux.
<jin> and it is a fresh install
<Amaranth> expect more little blips up until the RC release
<tanner_> DistroJockey: most people do not switch to linux as a result of finances
<Amaranth> DistroJockey: they can just get windows for free from their nephew
<DistroJockey> lol
<tanner_> (except typically in SOHO cases)
<jin> this beta release is a bit disappointing :(
<DistroJockey> tanner_: why do they switch?
<DistroJockey> jin: How so?
<DistroJockey> ohh
<DistroJockey> the broken packages
<tanner_> DistroJockey: you'd have to ask them, i imagine some people just get tired of the Windows games (not the actual games mind you)
<jin> DistroJockey: when updating system, I get sound drops
<DistroJockey> just wait half a day and try again
<jin> and yea, broken package after a fresh istall
<tanner_> perhaps some are just into trying new things, curiosity, etc
<Amaranth> jin: this is still in development, expect more little blips up until the RC release
<tanner_> jin, sometimes "broken" packages can be fixed with a "-f" flag to apt-get :)
<jin> and it can't detect my two ntfs partitions
<DistroJockey> tanner_: Games are all I need Windows for now unfortunately
<Amaranth> although the sound thing is tricky, it won't be properly fixed until the next major release of pulseaudio
<tanner_> DistroJockey: thats what my console is for =)
<DistroJockey> tanner_: heh, don't have one of those ;p
<Amaranth> Wii ftw
<jin> Amaranth: I definitly will disable pulseaudio when Hardy is released
<DistroJockey> tanner_: then again I mostly MUD
<tanner_> i enjoy my wii, i however, enjoy my xbox360 a great deal more
<Amaranth> oh, and portal but that plays in wine
<DistroJockey> tanner_: so I'll live
<tanner_> portal on xbox ;) awesome, awesome game
<tanner_> DistroJockey: no luck with wine?
<DistroJockey> Portal is the MUD client I use on Windows :)
<DistroJockey> tanner_: never really tried
<jin> I wonder why Ubuntu has included pulseaudio in this (LTS ?) release.
<Amaranth> portal on xbox would...suck
<jin> pulseaudio is far form stable
<Amaranth> do you get the commentary?
<jin> from*
<Amaranth> jin: pulseaudio is very useful
<tanner_> we are speaking of Portal from The Orange Box yes?
<Amaranth> tanner_: yes
<jin> Amaranth: useful but not ready
<tanner_> Amaranth: not sure what you mean by commentary..
<Amaranth> tanner_: the PC version has developer commentary after you beat the game
<tanner_> jin: even with time it will improve
<Amaranth> tanner_: you can go back through the levels and there are little icons you activate and they explain stuff
<tanner_> jin: dont forget, improvements can always be added later to the same LTS release
<jin> tanner_: yea I'm sure it will but it should not be included in a LTS release
<Amaranth> they certainly won't put the next major release of pulseaudio in an LTS update
<jin> tanner_: but if ppl read that Hardy is a LTS release, they expect quality , stability
<tanner_> i dont see why they shouldnt include it, by doing so, they can test, debug, improve much quicker
<J-_> hey Amaranth =)
<Amaranth> tanner_: because stable means "doesn't change"
<Amaranth> it doesn't mean "works perfectly"
<tanner_> jin, with no disrespect to ubuntu, if you really want something stable, Ubuntu should not be your distro of choice
<jin> you can't test a software in a LTS release
<Amaranth> jin: we've flipped the pulseaudio switch before
<Amaranth> backed out because it wasn't ready
<jin> and it still isn't
<tanner_> Amaranth: there will always be updates, its not as if once 8.04 hits there will be no upgrades/patches/etc till 8.10
<Amaranth> but now fedora is using it (probably because redhat employs the developer)
<Amaranth> tanner_: critical bugs and security updates
<Amaranth> tanner_: no new versions of stuff
<jin> yea, but the user expects everything to work fine out of the box :\
<Amaranth> least intrusive changes necessary to fix data loss and security bugs
<DistroJockey> but if they include it by default, and the next major release is better, why not?
<jin> or Ubuntu can include an option not to use pulseaudio..
<jin> and a guide how to disable it
<tanner_> even if pulse audio has bugs now, they will be patched and included in the LTS eventually. ;/
<Amaranth> The only time an older release has every gotten a major new version of an app was when firefox had a big security problem that was really hard to backport
<Amaranth> tanner_: not likely
<Amaranth> tanner_: the big problem now is fixed by increasing the buffer size
<Amaranth> then it works fine for desktop audio but recording and such get broken
<jin> tanner_: erm, Hardy will be released in April, not much time left to patch and test
<Amaranth> and it'll stay broken for the entire time hardy exists
<tanner_> perhaps so.
<jin> and I also wonder if Firefox 3 will make it in time for Hardy :\
<Amaranth> because the fix requires a change in the alsa API (although that might already be in the hardy kernel) and a major change to the core of the pulseaudio engine
<Amaranth> jin: that will be updated later
<Amaranth> I love rules that change/bend for random reasons
<tanner_> heh
<nacer> hi
<tanner_> hello
<Amaranth> although we're nearly to the point where all firefox 3 releases will be bug fixing, no new features or major changes
<nacer> someone have a tips for restaure the default gnome ubuntu theme ?
<Amaranth> so i guess it makes sense since we don't want to have a beta for 3 years
<Amaranth> nacer: choose the Human theme in the theme picker
<tanner_> Konqueror ftw!
<tanner_> ;)
 * tanner_ hides
<Amaranth> konq blows :P
<Amaranth> it'll be decent when they finally switch to webkit
<nacer> Amaranth, a think its not the official theme
<nacer> i am from a upgrade off gusty to hardy
<Amaranth> nacer: the theme only changed a little bit
<nacer> so i think i have the old one
<Amaranth> different wallpaper, small tweaks to the widgets
<tanner_> konquerors biggest downfail is the UI, which would benefit from taking cue's from firefox, however konq has always rendered faster with less memory whoring
<nacer> ok
<nacer> tks
<Amaranth> tanner_: have you used firefox 3?
<zoli2k> Anyone noticed, that after 2x"CTRL-ALT-D"  sometimes some of the windows simply disappears from desktop if compiz is enabled? After "metacity --replace" the windows are back.
<tanner_> Amaranth: i am now, its a nice improvement for sure =)
<Amaranth> faster than safari (which is faster than konq)
<Lynoure> Which is based on khtml... nice circle
<tanner_> indeed
<Amaranth> but khtml doesn't do as much and is slower :P
<DistroJockey> zoli2k: maybe this is a GART issue?
<tanner_> hmm
<Amaranth> zoli2k: this sounds like a gutsy issue
<NET||abuse> i'm trying to get my usb ports working here, http://www.pastebin.org/25237 that's my dmesg output, the only place where any messages are appearing , ther's nothing seemingly relevant in /var/log/messages||syslog||dmesg||dmesg.0   so i'm not sure what i should do at this point,
<Amaranth> you're using the showdesktop plugin so it looks like OS X and windows sometimes disappear, right?
<DistroJockey> Amaranth: was thinking that too :)
<NET||abuse> that log is from plugging in various usb devices, i've confirmed that one is definately working
<Amaranth> that was a problem in gutsy but i've been using the showdesktop plugin since i closed that bug report and haven't been able to reproduce once
<Amaranth> and iirc upstream says they fixed it
<NET||abuse> the other is a 2.5" that's giving trouble (it corrupted my gutsy install) i'm trying a usb sata/ide adaptor cable to try and recover data from that drive
<zoli2k> Amaranth: I had the same problem on Gutsy, but I am experiencing the same problem on Hardy.
<tanner_> NET||abuse: if the issue is not present in gusty and you can confirm that, it is likely the driver, else its the hub
<Amaranth> zoli2k: then i guess it's a good thing we don't have showdesktop by default :)
<NET||abuse> tanner_, i had pretty similar issues with my usb hub under gutsy also
<tanner_> and if its none of those its the device itself
<NET||abuse> tanner_, i think it maybe the driver, as others reporting similar problems
<jin> is there gonna be another beta release of Hardy?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> next release is RC
<tanner_> NET||abuse: it is unlikely the driver would break significantly. its likely the device
<DistroJockey> zoli2k: Might be worth looking in the BIOS and increasing the AGP aperture a bit
<jin> Can I use the Hardy kernel in Gutsy?
<NET||abuse> tanner_, i remember getting a suggestion to remove a certain driver from the kernel modules to get a usb device running, an ipod was in question, i think it was to remove ehci-hcd
<tanner_> NET||abuse: perhaps unloading all the usb modules and reloading them
<jin> my wireless wrks perfect in Hardy but not Gutsy
<tanner_> jin: what card?
<NET||abuse> or something, i run modprobe -l | grep usb/host and get a series. of uhci-hcd|ehci-hcd|ohci-hcd and stuff, where can i find information on what these module are for?
<jin> tanner_: duunno, it is based on the RT61 ralink chip
<mrtimdog> Got a (probably) really silly problem here. If I set my PATH to "/home/user/bin:/usr/bin:/bin" and /home/user/bin contains a executable script which also exists in /usr/bin, the one in /home/tjones/bin should be found and not the one in /usr/bin. But it's only finding the one in /usr/bin. All permissions are correct...?
<NET||abuse> tanner_, what method should i use for unloading/reloading the modules?
<jin> tanner_: 04:08.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<Amaranth> mrtimdog: did you open a new terminal after setting this? bash caches path info for performance reasons
<tanner_> NET||abuse: from kernel source, should be readme's and such relating to each driver at various places, also if you look at the module in make menuconfig it should give you a small description
<jin> NET||abuse: rmmod and modprobe
<tanner_> NET||abuse: rmmod <module>; modprobe <module>
<Amaranth> mrtimdog: open a new terminal if you set it permanently or run 'bash' to get a new instance if you set it for the current session only
<mrtimdog> Amaranth: Hi. Yes, I've even restarted to try make sure all is fresh.
<Amaranth> weird
<jin> any chance to use the Hardy kernel with Gutsy?
<Amaranth> mrtimdog: whereis <binary>
<Amaranth> jin: it might work but you're completely on your own there
 * tanner_ seconds Amaranth
<mrtimdog> Amaranth: That's what I was using to find out which one it was using. It always shows the one in /usr/bin only.
<NET||abuse> jin, tanner_: when i run sudo rmmod uhci-hcd; modprobe -l | grep /usb/host; i still get the uchi-hcd module listed, it isn't being removed
<jin> the crackling sound is pissing me off
<tanner_> jin: you could, though support may be flaky; you'd be better off grabbing a kernel from kernel.org, or the kernel source from the repos for hardy and compiling it on the gusty system
<mrtimdog> Amaranth: I have other scripts in the same bin dir, and only there, and they're found no probs.
<NET||abuse> jin, tanner_: i've also tried "sudo modprobe -r uhci-hcd;"
<tanner_> NET||abuse: rmmod -f uhci-hcd
<mrtimdog> Is there a bash cache which is persistent anywhere?
<tanner_> *warning* forced module unloading may hang system :)
<NET||abuse> tanner_, then to re-add the module is just modprobe -i uhci-hcd ?
<Amaranth> mrtimdog: no
<tanner_> NET||abuse: just modprobe will suffice
<NET||abuse> tanner_, yeh, rmmod -f uhci-hcd; says no such file or dir.
<tanner_> NET||abuse: then the module isnt loaded
<tanner_> confirm with lsmod
<evan_> hey who can help me my alsa wont get to work i installed both deb and source all those go without error but i cant get any sound but systemsound..... i cant open programs like volume-management and alsamixer.... lspci detects my card but aplay -l wont ... anyone any options?
<DistroJockey> mrtimdog: There is a Terminal cache somewhere though
<mrtimdog> DistroJockey: Terminal cache?
<DistroJockey> mrtimdog: Gnome Terminal
<tanner_> mrtimdog: you mean scrollback buffer?
<jin> evan_: look like our sound works, just go the volume control and play with the settings
<evan_> Jin no i wont detect my card
<jin> evan_: what card u got/
<jin> ?
<DistroJockey> mrtimdog: close the terminal and reopen it and it remembers what you typed last time
<mrtimdog> No, same problem in xterm. Seems to be with my shell.
<evan_> Jin --> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio
<mrtimdog> DistroJockey: No, it's nothing to do with the shell history.
<NET||abuse> tanner_, ok,, i've done that, still no joy getting it to work, http://www.pastebin.org/25238 this is when i plug in my usb mouse,
<jin> evan_: and you installed alsa form source?
<jin> from*
<DistroJockey> mrtimdog: k, sorry that's all I know there
<tanner_> NET||abuse: i think your usb controller hub is faulty
<jin> evan_: I happen to have the same card 00:10.2 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<evan_> Jin both sorces in repo and from the alsa site
<jin> almost :D
<NET||abuse> tanner_, really,, damnit.. i'm really up a creek then i guess
<evan_> :P
<tanner_> NET||abuse: perhaps not "faulty" in a hardware sense
<jin> evan_: fresh install or upgrade from gutsy?
<evan_> Jin install
<evan_> it worked yesterday
<tanner_> however it may be out of spec requiring a special work around, no way to really tell
<NET||abuse> tanner_, oh? how do you mean?
<jin> evan, okay, open the volume control
<jin> then Edit -> Preferences
<jin> check surround , duplicate front , pcm
<tanner_> NET||abuse: if it works in gusty but not hardy then there could be any number of reasons why, including possible changes to the usb architecture and or drivers
<tanner_> NET||abuse: what is your machine?
<jin> evan_: after that, go to the Switches tab on the volume control window and check Duplicate Front
<evan_> Jin it isnt there anymore
<NET||abuse> tanner_, it's a hp nx6110 laptop
<jin> evan_: the duplicate front option?
<tanner_> NET||abuse: amd or intel?
<NET||abuse> tanner_, intel celeron 1.4Ghz
<evan_> Jin no the whole volume controll
<tanner_> damn, was hoping you'd say amd ;)
<NET||abuse> tanner_, hehe, why?
<tanner_> no particular reason, just to be an ass :D
<NET||abuse> tanner_, my desktop at home which is 1 years and 3 months old and is having faulty issues is amd 3800+
<jin> evan_: you mean the volume icon on the panel?
<tanner_> it could be the controller then, i recall my thinkpad t40 having a similar issue
<evan_> yeah
<NET||abuse> tanner_, x64 dual core
<evan_> Jin ill install the deb first thenn ill have it again
<NET||abuse> tanner_, controller? in what sense is it the possible cause? a driver controller or is this a real hardware balls up?
<jin> evan_: you can add it by righ clicking on the panel and add to panel
<jin> or run gnome-volume-control
<tanner_> NET||abuse: does it work in windows that you are aware of recently? could be either or, or both hardware and software.
<evan_> Jin i get an error while opening it
<tanner_> NET||abuse: what is the output of lsusb -vv with the mouse plugged in
<jin> evan_: do so, and fater that,, check duplicate front and make sure allthe under volume bars are set at full and not muted
<jin> evan_: what error?
<evan_> it says translated into english "no volume rules and/or machines for gstreamer found"
<NET||abuse> tanner_, i don't have a windows install, no space on the disk, i need all 120GB for linux :) one sec i'll do the lsusb -vv
<jin> evan_: go to System -> Preferences -> SOund
<tanner_> NET||abuse: hell it could be a bios bug :-\ does the issue exist after a reboot?
<NET||abuse> tanner_, ok, here's the sudo lssub -vv output, only the mouse is plugged in at present.. http://www.pastebin.org/25240
<jin> on the SOunds tab, is Enable Software sound mixing checked
<jin> ?
<jin> NET||abuse: what is the problem?
<evan_> Jin yes its checked
<jin> evan_: run lsmod | grep snd  does that give anything back?
<NET||abuse> tanner_, ;i was having usb failures during use with gutsy before, and it would just stop working after a short while, a reboot often fixed the issue,
<jin> it should give you a lit of modules
<evan_> jin nothing
<elmoj> hi
<tanner_> NET||abuse: lsusb does not show any entrys for your mouse?
<jin> evan_: so no sound modules loaded it seems
<NET||abuse> tanner_, jin: for a short while before and since my drive swap/hardy beta install (had a mechanical spindel failure in the previous 160GB drive) I havn't had any luck with usb connection at all now.. i must reboot and test a bit..
<tanner_> NET||abuse: i would guess at a BIOS and/or driver issue
<jin> evan_: reinstall alsa via synaptic
<evan_> Jin i already did that for like 5 times :P
<NET||abuse> tanner_, basically what modules, your usb host controllers are in lsmod list at the moment?
<jin> evan_: after reinstall, just restart and check the duplicate front thing. should work
<tanner_> NET||abuse: sorry i am unable to assist you further, however i must pass out now =)
<elmoj> has someone problems with guidance-backend and python-gobject packets in hardy?
<tanner_> NET||abuse: uhci-hcd, ehci-hcd are the host controller modules i believe
<evan_> Jin must i restart my pc?
<NET||abuse> tanner_, hehe, ok
<jin> evan_: to be sure, yes
<NET||abuse> tanner_, i see ohci-hcd in my modprobe -l | grep usb/host
<evan_> that can be it !
<tanner_> NET||abuse: ohci as i recall is the original along with uhci
<tanner_> NET||abuse: google the modules and im sure you can find otu specifically what they pretain to
<jin> NET||abuse: does it work on windows?
<jin> looks like a hardware problem
<NET||abuse> jin, unfortunately i've no windows installation to compare with
<NET||abuse> jin, i'm a little frustrated with linux hardware support, i really was hoping it would be as good or better than windows by now :(
 * tanner_ is out
<tanner_> night all.
<NET||abuse> tanner_, thanks for your help
<NET||abuse> tanner_, have a good sleep :)
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, has your usb been like this for a while?
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu, yes absolutely, months
<jin> NET||abuse: try to google for your mobo model + ubuntu ot Linux ;)
<tanner_> NET||abuse: the issue isnt about linux hardware support, it is more likely the the controller hardware is faulty that require a workaround driver (produced specifically by the vendor)
<jin> some one probably has had this problem before
<evan_> Hey Jin it works after restarting !
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu, well, i had a previous machine which had motherboard death (my mother spilled a pint of water over it and then tried to boot it up repeatedly,, dang it)
<jin> evan_: glad it does :)
<evan_> :D
<elkbuntu> heh
<evan_> Jin do you know mtpfs?
<jin> evan_: nope
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu, so i took the drive and stuck it into this laptop,, a hp nx6110,
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu, have been having intermittent usb issues ever since.
<evan_> Jin then i hope someone else does :D
<evan_> who works with mtpfs?
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu, and now haven't had any usb access for a while,
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, damn. no idea then, sorry
<NET||abuse> jin, elkbuntu, tanner_: ok, i'm gonna reboot and see if i get my mouse to work even momentarily.. #
<jin> g'luck
<evan_> succes
<NET||abuse> cheers ;)
<jin> I can't stand the crackling sound any more
<jin> I'm gonna install Gutsy
<Infecto> by sie zrobilo tak ze czlowieka by ciagali bo podejzenai ze wyludza :) /
<Infecto> sry
<Infecto> jin: ke?
<Infecto> jin: what for
<Infecto> jin: upgrade alsa
<Infecto> jin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<blackest> Hi I have problems with the new Xorg my screen isn't detected and its resolution isnt available to set manually
<gatestone> What is the best way to read kernel documentation? Install the source? Browse somewhere like http://lxr.linux.no/linux/Documentation/kernel-docs.txt? Read which book?
<Infecto> gatestone: what you wana to do?
<gatestone> Start kernel hacking, and general Linux develoment work...
<nox-Hand> Is there  a way to get a colour variation on the human-murrine theme?
<gatestone> Infecto: I want to start kernel hacking, and general Linux develoment work...
<gatestone> Right now, I want to understand the process system
<Infecto> i`m not a kernel hacker, but if i will be on your place i will read change log of this part source tree
<Infecto> and se how it grow
<evan_> Jin lol youve got sound problems too?
<Infecto> yep, dl the src and try to read it.
<Infecto> evan_: i paste solution for many problems.
<oxigen> what do i need to install to play audio CD in Totem?
<evan_> Infecto, ?
<oxigen> The playback of this movie requires a Audio CD source plugin which is not installed.
<gatestone> Infecto, should you not start with docs, only then go to source?
<HardyOne> is alsa-base the correct package to install if alsa is not installed on my system?
<gatestone> Infecto, Reading the kernel source without reading documentation first seems like hard work to me ;-)
<HardyOne> apt-cache policy alsa
<HardyOne> alsa:
<HardyOne>   Installed: (none)
<HardyOne>   Candidate: (none)
<Infecto> gatestone: doc read is normal :) ofc.
<oxigen> why this totem doesn't thing play by default? why is it here then?
<oxigen> lame :)
<HardyOne> oxigen, what does it not play?
<oxigen> audio cd
<HardyOne> you need to install w32codecs
<oxigen> in on 64bit
<HardyOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<HardyOne> ok w64codecs
<Infecto> HardyOne: 64bit :)
<HardyOne> !w64codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w64codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HardyOne> it is in medibuntu repo
<oxigen> hmm
<HardyOne> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<oxigen> doh
 * oxigen hate this copyright crap
<zumi> hi
<oxigen> i mean i buy all this cd's to hide them now? c'mon
<HardyOne> hide them?
<oxigen> or why i cant play them FREE?
<NET||abuse> Hey guyys, back now, rebooted, logged in, immediately tails syslog, messages, dmesg, dmesg.0 and opened second console tab to hit dmesg command (i find other stuff in there that's not in /var/log/dmesg|dmesg.0, it's weird) anyway, took a bog standard usb stick, checked it works on a working windows laptop here, then plugged into my laptop,, here's the outputs from syslog and the dmesg command output, http://www.pastebin.org/25244
<NET||abuse> can anyone suggest any other course of action or is my drivers/firmware/hardware just fried? am i up a creek for sure?
<HardyOne> oxigen, because the codecs needed to play them are not free . they are part of windows programs that are not allowed to be redistributed. blame microsoft and the software companies who make programs for windows only
<zumi> I hope you can give me some pointers: I'm trying to upgrade to Hardy, but I seems to get unresolvable dependency:
<zumi> libgnomekbd1: Depends: libgnomekbd-common (= 2.20.0-1) but 2.22.0-1 is to be installed.
<zumi> and as I see, there's no 2.22.x package from libgnomekbd1 in hardy
<HardyOne> zumi, install that depend and try again
<HardyOne> ahhh
<oxigen> HardyOne: yes, i know, i'm just pissed & tired of this 'laws'.. :/
<remu> hey guys, i just installed the beta last night, and opened an mp3 to play, it tells me to download the codecs, and i installed both of them, it however does not play, and does not give me an error, the slider just doesnt move, and the time doesnt change, i was going to report this is a bug, but i wanted to make sure that that is what it was before i reported it, and incase someone knows how i can fix this issue
<HardyOne> oxigen, you can always go back to windows where mp3's just play
<oxigen> :)
<oxigen> HardyOne: i was on VAX before
<HardyOne> !mp3 | remu
<ubotu> remu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<remu> !mp3
<remu> i installed the restricted extras
<remu> still same problem though, so thats why i came here
<remu> anyideas?
<HardyOne> !w32codecs | remu
<ubotu> remu: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Infecto> remu: sound work? in other aplications?
<remu> installed those, aptitude couldn't find them
<remu> yea, i can play the mp3 in vlc
<marlun> What is the best way to have 2-way sync with Evolution and Google Calendar?
<remu> im on amd64
<HardyOne> !medibuntu | remu go here and install w64codecs
<ubotu> remu go here and install w64codecs: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<HardyOne> remu, did you install ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit?
<remu> rythmbox recognizes all the mp3s, as does movie player, however when i click play, it says playing, but the slider and timer count dont move at all, and theres no sound
<remu> i installed the 64bit
<remu> i tried installed w64codecs, it said it couldnt find the package
<HardyOne> remu, from the medibuntu repos?
<HardyOne> you need to go to that site and follow the instructions
<remu> for medibuntu, i should just use the gutsy version?
<HardyOne> remu, yes
<remu> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. no matter what I seem to do my keyboard layout stays at the US layout...  must check launchpad
<luddite> i have a ubuntu gusty to ubuntu heron lan working. they can ping each other and can see each others apache webpages. But the PC without the USB cable connection(heron) cant get onto the internet.
<luddite> do i have to had default routes?
<Infecto> strange
<Infecto> my cd rom from time to time open
<Paddy_EIRE> free coffee holder
<Infecto> by him self
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Infecto: do you still perhaps use the cd-rom as a repo??
<remu> HardyOne: I followed the medibuntu instructions, still running into the same problem
<Infecto> no i dont
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. that is odd
<Paddy_EIRE> googled it
<remu> HardyOne: I followed the medibuntu instructions, still running the same problem
<HardyOne> remu, dont know what to tell you. I am having major sound issues myself here :/
<remu> sorry to hear that
<HardyOne> thanks
<remu> my sound issues were solved from gutsy were solved in hardy, but now mp3 playback is giving me heck, haha
<oxigen> where is hardy sources list on medibuntu.org?
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> somebody had problems burning the kubuntu-alternate cd image?
<_Angelus_> of hard
<_Angelus_> *hardy
<remu> i could always just convert the mp3s to an open standard
<Paddy_EIRE> Ha! nice one, GPU throttling works great with an ati xpress 1100... I now get about 35-45 extra mins!!!
<HardyOne> _Angelus_, yes told me the iso file was not compliant or some such
<Paddy_EIRE> brightness down and cou freq scaling also mind
<Paddy_EIRE> *cpu
<_Angelus_> hte md5sum is good
<_Angelus_> but i  just throwed 5 cds away
<HardyOne> _Angelus_, the kde4 mix correct?
<_Angelus_> i dunno if its the cds, the burner, or hardy
<_Angelus_> nope
<_Angelus_> kde3
<luddite> hi - i cant get my heron box(latest alpha) to connect to internet via my gusty box.
<luddite> any help would be appreciated
<HardyOne> _Angelus_, try #kubuntu see if they know
<HardyOne> Paddy_EIRE, :) happy for ya
<Paddy_EIRE> HardyOne: none of the nvidia drivers support GPU throttling on linux at all... so I suppose thats something
<HardyOne> Paddy_EIRE, indeed. but is it really worth the hassle for 45 minutes
<HardyOne> guess it is yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> err... HardyOne yes and zero hassle :P
<remu> HardyOne: so I converted one mp3 to ogg and still the same issue, makes me thing that the problem is with gstreamer....i think
<Paddy_EIRE> HardyOne: I take it you're not a laptop owner/user
 * HardyOne doesnt use the battery much on this laptop so it  does not make a difference to me 
<HardyOne> Paddy_EIRE,  I am just keep it plugged in
<HardyOne> dont have wireless working on it so I cant go far lol
<Paddy_EIRE> HardyOne: also prolongs the life of the chipset.. reduced heat is always a good thing... I would have jumped hoops for this anyhow :)
<Paddy_EIRE> HardyOne: killing your battery I take it
<HardyOne> is it?
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<oxigen> where is hardy sources list on medibuntu.org?
<HardyOne> oxigen, use gutsy
<Paddy_EIRE> HardyOne: hmm.. there are several hundreds of pages on the subject
<HardyOne> there is no hardy source yet
<oxigen> HardyOne: ok, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> HardyOne: although I cant find the ubuntu forum sticky
<HardyOne> Paddy_EIRE, ok will take your word for it and unplug for a while :)
<Infecto> [ 1852.896693] wlan0: switched to long barker preamble (BSSID=00:18:39:c5:d7:a8)
<Infecto> [ 1854.811124] wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:18:39:c5:d7:a8)
<HardyOne> on battery now
<Infecto> i have a loot of this in my dmesg
<Infecto> i have a loot of this in my dmesg any idesa?
<HardyOne> 96%
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah whats your capacity stand at?
<HardyOne> hmm dont know
<HardyOne> I am new to laptops
<HardyOne> well I have to get to work
<HardyOne> have a good day
<h3sp4wn> Paddy_EIRE: What do you mean about not supporting gpu throttling - powermizer works fine on my laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> h3sp4wn: not natively within the nvidia drivers though ;)
<h3sp4wn> Paddy_EIRE: er it does
<h3sp4wn> its part of them
<Paddy_EIRE> must be very new :/
<Paddy_EIRE> well I suppose it is.. :P
<Paddy_EIRE> +1
<h3sp4wn> PowerMizer Information - adaptive clocking
<Paddy_EIRE> h3sp4wn: yours is adaptive..
<Finnish> Is anyone running bluetooth succesfully in beta?
<Paddy_EIRE> Finnish: bluetooth has never worked for me on this lappy
<Paddy_EIRE> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> although it shows an icon on the sys tray
<Finnish> Paddy_EIRE: My lappy refused to work with BT-USB-dongle, I couldn't get even the icon to appear. Same dongle is working fine in this 7.10-desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> h3sp4wn: you seem to be unique... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290363
<h3sp4wn> That post is from say 1.5 years ago
<Paddy_EIRE> I had a more modern one... damn del.icio.us
<Paddy_EIRE> duplicates galore
<h3sp4wn> I dunno why its enabled for me when I am on AC though
<h3sp4wn> same with cpu frequency scaling - its as if the hardware is not even designed to run on full speed anymore
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh.. perhaps your cpu frequency scaling governs have a say on how gpu throttling is handled h3sp4wn
<Paddy_EIRE> h3sp4wn: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<h3sp4wn> I know how to enable it
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with network manager, it keeps trying to connect to the network even when it is connected
<h3sp4wn> (and change the settings)
<h3sp4wn> don't know anything more about powermizer than is in nvidia-settings
<Paddy_EIRE> h3sp4wn: if you add the freq scaling applet to your panel on gnome then you will need to execute 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets' in order for permissions to work correctly
<h3sp4wn> No it doesn't affect it at all (totally seperate)
<Paddy_EIRE> IMO kde handles that much better.... OTB
<Davo_Dinkum> Will the latest hardy iso be on a local mirror or should I download it from Ubuntu's mirror?
<Davo_Dinkum> the latest daily build i mean
<h3sp4wn> Davo_Dinkum: I would get the beta from a fast mirror
<Hobbsee> dailies don't tend to get mirrored
<Hobbsee> but, dailies probably won't work, either
<Davo_Dinkum> im just using it to dist-upgrade from dapper and file bug reports
<Davo_Dinkum> presuming i can dist-upgrade from a CD
<h3sp4wn> only with the alternative
<h3sp4wn> and presuming you don't have anything not on the cd to break igt
<AnAnt> where can I get linux-image-2.6.24-11 deb files ?
<Davo_Dinkum> oh so if i use the desktop cd i cant do dist-upgrade?
<Davo_Dinkum> *from a cd
<h3sp4wn> Davo_Dinkum: How are you intending to do it ? just with apt-get by itself ?
<Davo_Dinkum> yeah probably apt-get dist-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> There is (nearly) no deb's on the desktop cd
<Davo_Dinkum> unless i can stick in a hardy cd and tell it to dist-upgrade from that
<h3sp4wn> Actually get the server cd
<Davo_Dinkum> really?
<Paddy_EIRE> or the alternate
<m1r> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> cake
<h3sp4wn> Davo_Dinkum: I guess thats the only on that really needs to work
<Davo_Dinkum> what is?
<Davo_Dinkum> but the server cd is different from the desktop cd, so wouldnt it produce different bugs?
<m1r> is there any list where i can see what MFP printers HH supports fully ?
<h3sp4wn> Possibly but who on a desktop would be upgrading direct from dapper -> hardy
<Davo_Dinkum> someone might
<Davo_Dinkum> thus testing and bug reporting is required
<Davo_Dinkum> seeing as both are LTS releases
<Paddy_EIRE> lts to lts makes perfect sense h3sp4wn
<Davo_Dinkum> nod
<h3sp4wn> In theory in practice I think its unlikely
<Davo_Dinkum> so with the desktop cd, i cant dist-upgrade to hardy from a hardy cd?
<Paddy_EIRE> that does not bode well for canonical then h3sp4wn given its the principal of the operation
<h3sp4wn> And with a full network of people - it would be just reimaged
<h3sp4wn> No one would actually do the upgrade on all of them
<Davo_Dinkum> so with the desktop cd, i cant dist-upgrade to hardy from a hardy cd? <- anyone?
<m1r> Davo_Dinkum: u need alternate cd
<Davo_Dinkum> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> h3sp4wn: but I guess that could be very true... also dell only officially support LTS releases
<Davo_Dinkum> dell is shipping dapper? heh
<h3sp4wn> Paddy_EIRE: On servers ?
<h3sp4wn> (There was someone in here with a dell supplied gutsy a few weeks ago)
<Paddy_EIRE> h3sp4wn: across any dell comp server or not its lts only
<Paddy_EIRE> so If you paid for the Dell/canonical deal you loose big time if you are unable to LTS to LTS
<Davo_Dinkum> is dell only selling ubuntu boxes to the US?
<Paddy_EIRE> Davo_Dinkum: nope over here to
<Davo_Dinkum> here is canada?
<Paddy_EIRE> here is EIRE (Ireland) :)
<Davo_Dinkum> lol ok
<Davo_Dinkum> then why are you in #ubuntu-uk? :p
<Paddy_EIRE> Davo_Dinkum: north of Ireland
<jamalf> I'm confused... the back button on FF3 on Hardy Heron is not there... Is there a way to enable it?
<Paddy_EIRE> jamalf: ahh yes it is.. did you remove it...
<Paddy_EIRE> right click any toolbar icon in firefox and choose customise
<jamalf> Paddy_EIRE, I don't think I did... I had 7.10 and upgraded to the Hardy beta using the update-manager.
<jamalf> Paddy_EIRE, OH RIGHT. Thanks :)
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<jamalf> I forgot about that... Haha thx
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs man
<Peter-> Hi !
<Peter-> Does anyone know what is the problem. I launched urban terror (game). I played for while. It crashed. I shutted pc down. Now i launch it, it doesnt have any sounds. I have Ubuntu Hardy.
<h3sp4wn> jamalf: You can reset it again also to the defaults
<jamalf> h3sp4wn, yeah i saw that... thanks :)
<h3sp4wn> Its wierd because I dunno if those actually are the defaults anymore
<h3sp4wn> (At least on Windows Firefox 3 the defaults are very different)
<Peter-> Does anyone have any idea? ;S
<jamalf> h3sp4wn, haha really? interesting
<Paddy_EIRE> h3sp4wn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733754&highlight=dell+lts
<h3sp4wn> Paddy_EIRE: Why believe anything written on there ? So much bad advice
<jin> what is the command to wait X seconds before executing another command?
<Paddy_EIRE> h3sp4wn: as its just a poll the facts still remain
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<h3sp4wn> All I know is someone said to me in here dell provided them with gutsy
<h3sp4wn> No reason to think they lied to me
<Pici> jin: sleep
<Lamego> jin, sleep ?
<jin> sleep 5 & cmd  ?
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<jin> wait 5 seconds then execute cmd?
<Peter-> Does anyone know what is the problem. I launched urban terror (game). I played for while. It crashed. I shutted pc down. Now i launch it, it doesnt have any sounds. I have Ubuntu Hardy.
<jin> Peter-: try to exit all other programs that are using your sound card
<Peter-> jin: Okay.
<hwilde> pretty quiet in here
<hwilde> do we have to wait 30 days?
<hwilde> 8.04 is good to go :)
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah... guess everyone's either filling bug reports or getting drunk... Hurray for drunken bug reports!!!
<hwilde> are you irish?
<jin> hwilde: no, hardy is far from ready . not for me :(
<spiderfire> lol
<spiderfire> drunken bug reports
<hwilde> what's irish and sit's out on hte porch ALL NIGHT
<W8TAH> i just installed heron on my laptop last night -- is there a way that i can help the development? ive not hit any unknown bugs yet
<spiderfire> may i suggest pina colloda inspired bug reports. mmmmm
<hwilde> see I tolja its ready :)  no bugs yet
<W8TAH> notice i said no UNKNOWN bugs -- LOL
<rinaldi_> man, 5 broken packages?
<TheInfinity> rinaldi_: betas are also known as "welcome to dependency hell" ;)
<rinaldi_> TheInfinity: yep, can see that
<buttterz> adinc , hello i have an update
<adinc> buttterz: cool
<adinc> buttterz: i'm unfortunately at work, so i'll only be able to make use of your package when i'm at home
<buttterz> adinc , well there is some weird licenseing stuff
<adinc> buttterz: i thank you in the name of all truecrypt users
<buttterz> adinc , were you talking with a dev about this?
<buttterz> or another dev i should say -- so i can refer back to that
<ryanov> Anyone else using BioAPI and KDM and having it crash KDM now?
<adinc> buttterz: no, some users were aasking about truecrypt yesterday
<ryanov> After the upgrade, things worked OK. Come to think of it, a lot of bitching in the syslog caused me to install scim, and I think it stopped working right after that.
<adinc> not yet, but i wouldn't even know where to ask for it at ubuntu
<ryanov> But now I hit enter as normal to bring up the fingerprint prompt, and KDM crashes to a text mode screen. Does not restart itself.
<rinaldi_> TheInfinity: there is also a 404 with the mplayer update dammit
<mindframe-> im running 7.10 and whenever i update-manager --devel-release / check, it doesn't give the option to upgrade to 8.04
<Hobbsee> mindframe-: did you enable -proposed?
<bhsx> hi, i just installed hardy on a t60 and need some help setting up WEP....  i dont see where to enter the key....
<rinaldi_> bhsx, are you using nm applet to enter the wep?
<mindframe-> i thought i had that enabled, lemme check
<mindframe-> Hobbsee, yes it's enabled
<bhsx> seems that way
<ryanov> I did not need to enable any proposed, that flag took care of it all for me.
<mindframe-> do i need to disable 3rd party software repos?
<ryanov> I didn't.
<bhsx>  nm?  this is my first time ever trying to get wifi working in linux (used linux on/off since RH 5.2)....  so i'm not familiar with the tools
<Paddy_EIRE> yes hwilde .. yes indeedy
<ryanov> What program is this though?
<buttterz> adinc , well in any event it is supported and i have it ready for you
<mindframe-> also i have a feisty source so i can install openssl 0.9.7
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<hwilde> Paddy_EIRE,   what's irish and sit's out on hte porch ALL NIGHT  :)
<ryanov> I was using kubuntu.
<Paddy_EIRE> hwilde: what :)
<hwilde> Paddy_EIRE,   Paddy O'Furniture    haahahahahaaaa
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<hwilde> !offtopic | hwilde
<hwilde> I know I know
<adinc> buttterz: how are you going to manage it, are you committing it to the rep, or would like to send it to me?
<buttterz> adinc , i have not decided yet.
<bhsx> rinaldi_: which tools should i use to set WEP?  what's nm?
<Animazing> Is there anybody here I can bother with a freezing update-manager when trying to install hardy beta?
<adinc> buttterz: i would appreciate if you could send to to me untill your decision is open so i could make use of it
<Paddy_EIRE> brb.. I'm making some to eat.. offtopic makes me hungry
<hwilde> Animazing, get all the updates for gutsy before trying to upgrade tothe beta
<rinaldi_> bhsx: are you using the app on the top right of yuor screen?
<Animazing> hwilde: I did that :)
<hwilde> bhsx, iwconfig [interface] essid [yourssid] key [yourkey]
<bhsx> i was trying to use the admin>network settings
<W8TAH> can someone point me to the fix for broadcom wifi cards on hardy?
<hwilde> !broadcom | W8TAH
<ubotu> W8TAH: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bhsx> hwilde thanks
<W8TAH> perfect - thatnks
<Animazing> hwilde: Or is it normal that he asks me to update 689 packages but that not all software will work with the normal update manager?
<rinaldi_> bhsx: or you could use "applications > internet > network manager editor"
<hwilde> Animazing, I dunno I don't trust the gui.  apt-get
<bhsx> k thanks a bunch
<W8TAH> hwilde, that goes up through gusty -- the release notes on hardy Beta 4 mentioned something about additional stuff for hardy
<Animazing> hwilde: Could you tell me which apt-get command I can use to upgrade from 7.10 to hardy?
<mindframe-> i simply cant get the option to upgrade
<nikrud> W8TAH the latest networkmanager fixed it for me, 0.6.6-0ubuntu3 (yesterday)
<W8TAH> ok --
<cyclonut> can anyone enlighten me on icedtea and the hardy java situation?
<W8TAH> nikrud, did that come in with the latest round of updates?
<cyclonut> I havent tried anything yet, but I'd rather do it properly from the get-go
<nikrud> W8TAH it wasn't available day before, but it was yesterday
<hwilde> !upgrade | Animazing
<ubotu> Animazing: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<W8TAH> ok - i just installed last night -- so i probably got it lat night or this morning
<W8TAH> im looking into the jockey issue too
<nikrud> W8TAH   apt-cache policy network=manager
<nikrud> *network-manager that is
<adinc> buttterz: what did you decide?
<W8TAH> nikrud, looks like its up to date
<W8TAH> thanks
<rinaldi_> W8TAH: yeh jockey messed my install up, I had to reinstall
<W8TAH> it looks ok here - this is a spare hdd for my laptop so i can fiddle
<W8TAH> :D
<W8TAH> without wiping out my dual boot production setup
<ryanov> Also, anyone know about a bug with kernel-generic that causes it to hang at "waiting for root filesystem?"
<ryanov> This is not -8, it is the latest one... -12 maybe?
<cyclonut> lol
<cyclonut> the ubuntu Hardware Test just crashed on me
<cyclonut> ironically, my first crash in Hardy
<ryanov> Basically nothing works since I upgraded.
<savvas> cyclonut: if you can reach the phone, call 911 and say it has crashed on you
<savvas> :P
<ryanov> So I think this machine has been through one too many upgrades.
<cyclonut> ryanov, I had essentially the same situation. I went for the clean install
<ryanov> What ticks me off though is I was going to deal with the upgrade and wait to do a clean install with the final.
<ryanov> So I gotta do it twice now I guess.
<cyclonut> yeah, im in the same boat
<ryanov> But there are worse things I suppose.
<ryanov> Incidentally, how is upgrading while in X at all safe? I would expect any number of problems to result from that.
<bhsx> ryanov: somehow they have separated that out.... i have always thought the same thing, but never had a problem
<bhsx> even when doing video drivers
<ryanov> Wow, I'm actually getting 400something KB to download the ISO. I kinda expected this to take hours.
<ryanov> I guess I'm going to have to document my install this time... that's part of the problem with having a new machine with this stuff... you end up with 200 kludges after 5 releases, and they probably will cause problems for something else down the line.
<ctimko> hello/
<ryanov> Anyone else know what the deal with wlan0_rename is?
<cyclonut> dag nabbit
<cyclonut> now things are crashing readily
<cyclonut> checkgmail now
<ctimko> So far my WPA is great...suprisingly, but there is an issue with the "Edit Wireless Networks"
<ctimko> What is the url for the bug submissions?
<ctimko> I have 2 bugs i need to submit
<ctimko> unless the coders are here
<ctimko> then I will just tell you all
<cyclonut> check launchpad.net
<Lynoure> ctimko: best to submit them anyway
<ctimko> thanks
<ctimko> right, I just needed the url
<buttterz> ctimko , i'm working on that now.
<hippychick> i upgraded to hardy about a month ago, and i keep getting a really long pause during boot up im running it on an eeepc
<ctimko> got it
<ctimko> thanks
<ctimko> cyclonut helped with that
<ryanov> I actually get that too.
<buttterz> indeed, its kinda my job away from school haha
<ryanov> Mine is not an eee though, it's a Latitude.
<hippychick> mine hangs for about 3 minutes
<buttterz> ctimko , please submit those bugs officially though / in your opinion
<ryanov> Ah, mine's not so long.
<ryanov> Maybe 20 seconds.
<ctimko> Here, let me ask this before I submit this
<ctimko> Did anyone get XGL to work in Hardy
<buttterz> there are also kernel issues so we are ironing them out haha
<ryanov> On mine, generic waits for root filesystem forever.
<ryanov> But -rt does not.
<ryanov> ...though I apparently managed to boot -generic once -- don't think I did anything differently.
<ryanov> I had first thought that turning off quiet/splash seemed to fix it, but I'm not sure that panned out.
<invaderB-laptop> i have a Hardy graphics issue
<invaderB-laptop> can anyone help
<ctimko> Is "Confirmed" what I do?
<ctimko> Add a confirm that I am getting the issue as well?
<buttterz> invaderB-laptop , well that depends haha
<invaderB-laptop> well i have a dell latitude c600
<ryanov> No. Confirmed is generally for folks who have tried it in "the lab" and confirmed it.
<ryanov> AFAIK
<kasi> hi, i cant get wireless or sound working. it was working fine on gutsy, can anyone help? im using a hp dv6500
<ctimko> ok, so then it is submitted, and I don't need to worry about it until they fix it
<invaderB-laptop> and i tried to load 8beta on it and the hardware drivers failed
<adinc> has anyone a iwl3945 intel wireless device running?
<komputes> how can I quicly list what video driver is being used?
<ryanov> adinc: I did briefly.
<ryanov> adinc: Why do you ask?
<sodoku> any idea how to use this  http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Low-pass_filter_for_subwoofer_channel_(HOWTO) with pulseaudio?
<Ng> ryanov: it's fine to confirm a bug if you can sanely reproduce it
<adinc> ryanov: since it doesn't work here
<adinc> ryanov: do you use it with hardy?
<ctimko> ok, does anyone know anything about Eclipse and Tomcat/
<ctimko> ?
<adinc> ryanov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/185470 this shows a bug which describes my problem, how did it work for you?
<buttterz> adinc , i do because in my package i want binaries -- and that would not be kosher -- you dig?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress]
<ryanov> adinc: I will look.
<invaderB-laptop> is the Mobility M3 video driver supported in 8beta
<ryanov> The stupid LED still doesn't work, which sucks.
<adinc> buttterz: sure
<ryanov> Oh, no, I didn't get that error.
<ryanov> I did get the lame _rename name though.
<buttterz> adinc , did you actually follow that or are you just saying that...
<adinc> ryanov: strange
<adinc> buttterz: what?
<buttterz> haha nevermind -- do you want the 5.0 binaries when i finish them today?
<adinc> buttterz: obviously if you let your package download and compile you have less trouble with licensing
<buttterz> adinc ^^^^
<adinc> buttterz: yes please i would love to have them
<buttterz> alright thats what i'm hoping for as well -- but this should suffice if you need it later -- i'll probably have both committed soon.
<adinc> buttterz: thank you very much
<buttterz> yep
<buttterz> i gg
<buttterz> p
<adinc> ryanov: are you running an intel wireless with hardy?
<komputes> how can I list what video driver is being used?
<ryanov> I'm not running anything right now as my X is screwed up... lots of other stuff too...
<ryanov> But I did briefly run it and it did work.
<adinc> ryanov: than you might be the only one
<ryanov> I was using just WEP128 though.
<ryanov> Were you using something more interesting?
<ryanov> I never got WPA to work with iwl for example... I only was able to get that to work with ipw.
<adinc> no, the problem is more deeper, when the kernel module loads the firmware microcode then an error occurs
<adinc> i would use wep128 aswell
<ryanov> Yeah, I do not have that problem. Let me try to associate now, since I can still use text mode anyway.
<adinc> but the problem is when you define the name for example like iwconfig wlan0 essid MYNET then you get that error
<invaderB-laptop> is the Mobility M3 video driver supported in 8beta??? i need help pleasee
<adinc> ryanov: that would ben enough, look into your syslog and watch what happens when you call iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURWLAN
<ryanov> Nothing nasty.
<nugz1212> hey what version of ndiswrapper works
<choward__> is the issue with no sound after upgrade from 7.10 fixed?
<komputes> how can I list what video driver is in used?
<nugz1212> with 8.04
<adinc> ryanov: can you do a uname -a
<ryanov> Last line is wmaster0: Selected rate control alorith 'iwl-3945-rs'
<ryanov> 2.6.24-12-rt
<scientist-> when 8.04 hits stable and final, will just going to software update from a beta install upgrade it to the final version?
<adinc> ryanov: strange, so can you scan for a wireless network?
<ryanov> -generic is all screwed up for me... won't boot.
<ryanov> Yeah, scanning worked fine.
<adinc> and you get the results?
<orvokki> Btw, does nvidia-glx-new work with -rt kernels in Hardy?
<ryanov> Found 3 cells.
<adinc> can you please tell me what lspci says which hardware you have
<ryanov> What specifically are you looking for, the name?
<nugz1212> does the latest ndiswrapper work on 8.04?
<adinc> ryanov: the hardwarename of your wireless
<adinc> ryanov: unbelievable
<bazhang> nugz1212: what card you got?
<ryanov> "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)"
<adinc> ryanov: unbelievable
<adinc> same as mine
<ryanov> What's the machine?
<bazhang> same here works great
<adinc> could you do a md5sum for the file /lib/firmware/..../should be called iwl3945 ucode
<adinc> somehow
<nugz1212> any got a wmp300n working?
<adinc> bazhang: you have the same card?
<bazhang> usb dongle?
<bazhang> adinc aye
<adinc> cool, with hardy?
<nugz1212> ....
<bazhang> adinc of course ;]
<bhsx> what's the equivalent of 'pump' these days?
<ryanov> Ends in 00cb2
<ryanov> But that's for the -rt kernel.
<adinc> but many people have problems with this device see the bug
<bazhang> that is weird it works very well here
<adinc> ryanov: can you paste it please here, i would liek to compare it with mine at home
<ryanov> I am not using that machine for IRC.
<adinc> i see
<ryanov> Because I have various other problems. :)
<ryanov> I'm going to do a reinstall of fresh Hardy in a little while.
<adinc> can't you go to pastebin with this machine
<nugz1212> is This new release going to be better for things like gaming
<ryanov> In a couple of mins.
<bhsx> i tried 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid slovar key [my WEP key]' and that didn't seem to do anything
<adinc> ryanov: please keep me updated if this still works with your new installation
<bazhang> nugz1212: that is mostly a wine issue not ubuntu
<ryanov> I just don't have a good way of getting the value off there, since it is not on any network at the moment.
<nugz1212> what?
<bicyclist> Hello,
<adinc> ryanov: ok, but maybe you guys should follow the bug report aswell
<bicyclist> does anyone else have those weird pink shadows in compiz when running Hardy Heron ?
<bicyclist> Seems to be NVidia Card related.
<nugz1212> when did I say wine?
<bazhang> nugz1212: hardy will not change how good wine is; if you mean native gaming then who knows
<bhsx> how do i restart the network after using the iwconfig? /been a while
<nugz1212> I'm talking all aspects
<komputes> how can I list what video driver is currently in use?
<nugz1212> like performance and what not
<nugz1212> dams
<nugz1212> iPhone keyboard is hard
<ryanov> adinc: going to be around awhile?
<adinc> yes
<komputes> bhsx: killall NetworkManager, and then NetworkManager
<ryanov> OK, just burning the disc for a fresh install.
<adinc> ryanov: yes, i'll be here later on aswell
<bazhang> nugz1212: I have enjoyed sauerbrten so far; you should try it when it hits final and see
<adinc> ryanov: good luck
<ryanov> Sort of appears I'll need it, eh? ;)
<ryanov> It has been a little discouraging for me to work with bugs and Ubuntu actually...
<bhsx> ty
<bazhang> komputes what card do you have?
<nugz1212> I had that on 7.10 but my friend tried to edit a module and corrupted the kernel
<ryanov> Because I'll report something that makes the system unusable, and it will not be fixed or even really looked at sometimes for 2 release cylces.
<ryanov> A year for a blocking bug? <shrug>
<nugz1212> also had ETQW
<NET||abuse> hmm, where can i get some details on the virtual machine facilities new in 8.04?
<ryanov> adinc: PS, does ipw3945 work?
<NET||abuse> curious about what it can get up to.
<bazhang> I;m actually thinking of trying wow for the first time
<ryanov> I always preferred that one anyhow. If I've got an LED on my case, I want it to work.
<adinc> ryanov: i didin't use it and is it implemented?
<nugz1212> thought I'd beta test an OS
<adinc> ryanov: it is replaced actually if i'm not wrong
<ryanov> adinc: They've both been in there for a couple of releases.
<ryanov> If it was removed in this one, I am not aware so far.
<komputes> bazhang: why would it matter, I want to prompt the computer for what driver is in use - anyhow I found this command: xdriinfo
<bazhang> komputes excuse me? I thought you were looking for some info--my bad
<ryanov> adinc: Yeah, I see, it's gone.
<adinc> ryanov: the developers have replaced this driver with the iwlwifi set
<ryanov> Pity, since it sucks.
<bhsx> i cannot get wireless working....   the drivers seem to be fine... it just wont connect... what could i be doing wrong?  (i'm a noob at wifi on linux, please help)
<ryanov> I tried it a couple of times on gutsy and went right back.
<bhsx> is there a gui for "finding" wireless nets?
<hwilde> bhsx, wavemon is pretty cool
<bazhang> nm-applet does that
<ryanov> bhsx: You say what distro?
<bhsx> hardy
<nugz1212> networkmanager does that automaticlly
<ryanov> Yes, what window manager?
<komputes> bazhang: I am looking for info, how to get the name of the video driver in use, let's say I have 10, 000 computers, I want a command that will tell me what video driver is in use, what would giving you the make and model of my hardware help you. I am not looking to associate the correct driver to my hardware but to find out how to find out what driver is currently in use
<bhsx> bazhang: where's the "finder"?
<ryanov> komputes: for X?
<nugz1212> what are you doing with a beta and 10000 computers?
<bhsx> maybe i have a hosed install of network manager?  cuz i dont see any options for searching for nets
<komputes> ryanov: yes for X
<ryanov> komputes: Couldn't you look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bhsx> where there's the "Networks" box there's only a 'remove' button
<bazhang> komputes sorry I forgot my telepathy hat today; that was not in your initial question ;]
<komputes> nugz1212: testing
<nugz1212> bhsx: make sure your net card has the drivers for it
<bhsx> and no networks are showing-up there
<nugz1212> wow
<Ng> ryanov: lots of new xorg.conf's won't list a driver
<komputes> ryanov: no I could not, since hardy no video drivers have been set in xorg.conf, the file just says "configured device"
<komputes> Ng: correct, so whats the work around
<nugz1212> bhsx: are you using a Linux native card or ndiswrapper?
<Ng> komputes: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the output of the running X server, although I'm not sure if you'll find a consistent way to get the information
<komputes> Ng: crummy
<bhsx> native
<nugz1212> ah
<bhsx> lenovo t60
<bhsx> i'm pretty sure it's supported, but i'm lookin it up now
<nugz1212> I don't know much about
<nugz1212> native
<nugz1212> but make sure the driver is
<nugz1212> initializes
<Ng> komputes: you could use the same method that X uses, which is to compare PCI IDs with /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci/*.ids
<Ng> there may be a proper way of querying the running X server for its driver, but I don't know what it is
<bazhang> but for 10K computers that is alot of checking ;]
<komputes> Ng: my goodness, why can't they leave xorg untouched, how is this "simplified"
<Ng> komputes: how do you mean?
<Ng> xorg.conf shouldn't be replaced on upgrade
<bhsx> lsmod shows iwlwifi_mac80211 so i think it's loaded
<Ng> but new ones are generated with much much less in than they used to, because Xorg is getting very good at choosing the right things itself
<ryanov> adinc: Going to be slower than I thought. I have to back up my machine -- was not thinking.
<ryanov> My machine is unfortuantely one partition.
<komputes> Ng: well the new xorg doen't allow you to reconfigure anything, dpkg-reconfigure skips over the video, it's almost impossible to get the driver name which is in use
<adinc> ryanov: no problem
<bazhang> hmm no problems getting the driver name here
<komputes> Ng: good? think again, it's crummy and theres no way to run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserverxorg to manually configure xorg.conf, people now have to change the file manually which is not good and prone to errors
<Ng> komputes: is it choosing the wrong driver?
<komputes> Ng: It has yes, but that is not the issue at hand
<Ng> komputes: yes it is
<komputes> Ng: no it isn't
<Ng> dpkg-reconfigure is a workaround - Xorg should be getting this right
<komputes> look at the question
<komputes> we see it differently. I think the dpkg-reconfigure should be kept as a last resort
<chdst> komputes: Not to be passing the buck, but do you know how to do this in a non ubuntu Xorg 7.3?
<chdst> If not, I'd say that the Xorg docs are the place to be.
<Lamego> Ng, that is arguable, calling a manual configuration a workaround
<komputes> komputes: no idea, i'm just frustrated that features have been removed making life |<------->| that much harder
<komputes> chdst:^
<chdst> komputes: Figured :)
<Ng> Lamego: the point is that Xorg is moving away from the explicit configurations of old. displays, input devices and most of the other things it cares about can be added/removed/resized/rotated far more than ever before, so it has to be more dynamic. If it's not getting something right, there should be a bug filed against it
<Lamego> the issue is not about the Xorg ability to select the driver, but about the user's ability to check which driver is in use/setup a specific driver
<Ng> Lamego: again - why would they be changing driver? only if the original choice was incorrect. ergo, the choice should be fixed.
<komputes> Ng: which is a good goal, but they should leave the old tools until it has been thoroughly tested  - here we are that I need a driver name, before I could just open xorg.conf
<Ng> komputes: no you couldn't
<Ng> komputes: xorg.conf may have had a driver, but there's no guarantee X was actually using it because we have the bulletproof X stuff, so it may have failed to use the driver you think it's using and is actually using VESA
<komputes> right
<bicyclis1> Has anyone any idea why camorama states it cannot open /dev/video0 yet Camera Monitor informs me that the cam has been activated  Everything works fine with cheese.
<komputes> Ng: so xorg wasn't the BEST indication of the driver in use, but then what is an efficient way to find which video driver is loaded?
<Ng> komputes: I would look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<komputes> Ng: non existent (new OS install)
<komputes> oh wait
<komputes> strike that
<amran> having problems with sound; i get the drum roll at the login screen, but once logged in theres no sound avail to apps
<komputes> Ng: well it's not very efficient (or scaleable), but it may be more reliable than looking at an old xorg.conf file
<komputes> thanks
<Ng> komputes: you could drop by #ubuntu-x to see if they have any bright ideas about a programmatic way of doing it
<ctimko> is there anyway to change the B43 from using 9 MB/s to 54
<gregcha117>  i have no sound although my sound devices appear to be configured fine and they worked fine before any ideas
<komputes> Ng: will do
<kpanic> I'm upgrading to beta, let's try
<Jaymac> vivek3, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<vivek3> thanks
<Jaymac> vivek3, specifically, this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Jaymac> vivek3, remember it's beta software :)
<vivek3> thats okay, my data is safe on another hddd, i just want to mess around, exams over and im bored :)
<bazhang> will break ;]
<Jaymac> vivek3, then go ahead, and have fun :)
<vivek3> btw will it change and/or delete all my compiz settings, installed s/w and all???
<kpanic> is there a risk to lose data?
<amran> why would sound fail after login? ie it works in login screen but not within gnome
<Jaymac> kpanic, with any pre-release software, there is always a risk.
<bazhang> kpanic: of course you should back up ;]
<kpanic> uhmpf
<Jaymac> vivek3, i shouldn't imagine so, but you'll have to find out :)
<kpanic> ok, on this machine I'll wait then
<bazhang> vivek3: dist-upgrade of fresh install?
<vivek3> upgrade from 7.10
<bazhang> err or
<vivek3> oh no
<vivek3> have been using for quite a while its completely customized in almost every way
<vivek3> ithink thats what u mean to ask
<NET||abuse> i wanted to start working with the virt-manager stuff in hardy, so i figured i should get a copy of dsl and run as a web server and just test that as a way to road test virt-manager with xen,, however i've never used any virtual machien stuff beyond installing virtualbox
<NET||abuse> what do i need to do to run xen on hardy?
<NET||abuse> i'm reading, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen at the moment, but how much of this willl be outdated and not applicaable to hardy heron now?
<eMaX_> hey all
<eMaX_> what's the upgrade path from 7.04 to 8.04? do I have to go through 7.10?
<Ng> yes
<darx> when i set font sizes in system setting under kubuntu, firefox beta 4 isn't honoring the settings. what up with that? what should I do to fix this?
<NET||abuse> should i just install "ubuntu-xen-server" and some other tools?
<eMaX_> gsd
<darx> can someone confirm this please?
<eMaX_> darx: did you try gnome settings daemon?
<Jaymac> eMaX_: he is on kubuntu, not ubuntu.
<darx> no
<bazhang> kubuntu with gnome? ;]
<orvokki> Why not?
<Jaymac> is ther
<darx> what?
<Jaymac> oops... is there a kubuntu+1 support channel? or is that this room?
<ryanov> SAme room.
<bazhang> all of us kde lovers are here ;]
<eMaX_> anyway
<darx> can someone confirm this please
<darx> ?
<bazhang> darx you mean beta 3? that is all I have atm
<darx> yeah
<darx> if you update it, it'll be beta 4
<bazhang> darx what font size
<darx> I went to system settings > appearance> fonts then i hit adjust all fonts, then I checked the size box and set it to a lower size.. everything except firefox honors the new size
<darx> bazhang: ^^
<vivek3> this might be a silly question but is there a way to upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to kubuntu 8.04???
<nugz1212> hmm
<Jaymac> vivek3: you will have to update to ubuntu 8.04 and then install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> darx just to be scientific you want to give me a target? or just wing it ;]
<nugz1212> good question
<bazhang> vivek3: sure
<nugz1212> is 8.04 kubuntu going to use KDE 4?
<darx> bazhang: try 6 if you have a good eye. :-P
<vivek3> Jaymac: i heard thats messy and makes a lot of unnecessary menus and stuff
<bazhang> darx okay hold on a sec ;]
<Jaymac> vivek3: well it's the only way to do it without just doing a fresh install
<darx> beware it might be too small for you
<darx> bazhang:^^
<vivek3> Jaymac: ohok thanks :)
<Jaymac> nugz1212: there will be two versions of kubuntu 8.04
<Jaymac> nugz1212: Kubuntu 8.04 (using KDE 3.5.9) and Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 (using KDE 4.0.3)
<h3sp4wn> Is kde4 working pretty well now (I like konq 4)
<darx> hesp4wn: nope
<darx> h3sp4wn: ^^
<nugz1212> nice
<darx> crashes left and right.. for me at least
<h3sp4wn> I guess if I want kde4 I am better with mandriva cooker
<h3sp4wn> (or another distro that puts kde first)
<darx> possibly. i was seduced by opensuse live kde4
<h3sp4wn> or at least doesn't neglect it
<darx> as it stands now, kde4 is a lie
<bazhang> darx firefox can only be set to 9 from within firefox preferences; whoa this 6 pixel font is tiny ;]
<darx> :-P
<darx> bazhang: yeah but thats the document font size.
<bazhang> best get compiz zoom on there fast darx ;]
<darx> I'm fine with 6.. i need a lot of room.
<darx> :-P
<bazhang> hahaha
<darx> i've a good eye too.
<bazhang> waaay to small for me
 * bazhang sets it back to 24
<darx> i warned ya
<darx> :-D
<benanzo> Do screen brightness controls not work for anyone else in Hardy?
<benanzo> they broke a few days ago
<darx> benanzo: whats you hardware?
<benanzo> MacBook 1,1
<darx> don't know.
<h3sp4wn> Been broken for me all along (as soon as gnome-power-manager is running)
<benanzo> The brightness meter appears but the meter wont go above zero
<benanzo> brightness is 100%
<darx> bazhang: firefox doesn't honor sizes > 9 pt too.
<hyperair> hello there
<bazhang> darn those firefoxites!
<darx> bazhang: why could that be
<hyperair> anyone here gotten pulseaudio and dmix working together?
<hyperair> =\
<darx> bazhang: whats your browser?
<bazhang> darx firefox 3 beta4 now
<darx> hmm.. why then swear at firefoxites? :-P
<Arand> Does anybody else get brightness stuck at dimmed when that option is enabled?
<bazhang> darn is now swearing? ;]
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: Why would you want to do that
<darx> bazhang: :-)
<hyperair> h3sp4wn: for skype
<h3sp4wn> dmix is terrible for sound quality
<hyperair> i know it is
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> but when i managed to get it up, the sound quality... i didn't notice much problems with it
<hyperair> sounded the same to me
<hyperair> dmix + pulseaudio that is
<hyperair> however, i had some issue with assertions
<hyperair> if module-suspend-idle was loaded, some assertion kept failing
<h3sp4wn> Can you not just use the alsa wrapper for pulseaudio
<hyperair> skype doesn't like it
<h3sp4wn> or the oss wrapper (and the oss skype)
<hyperair> latency issues
<hyperair> my network isn't very good
<hyperair> couple that with the latency introduced by padsp...
<hyperair> you get crackly sounds
<darx> has someone anyclue as to why firefox doesn't honor global font settings?
<hyperair> darx: does for me
<darx> um? what did you do?
<bazhang> not developed by debian/ubuntu most likely
<darx> hyperair: ^^
<hyperair> darx: um i don't know? default installation?
<hyperair> darx: i also managed to get it to work with the latest build of minefield
<Ng> darx: do you mean font settings for its interface, or for rendering pages themselves?
<darx> just a sec.. there is a gtk styles and fonts options
<hyperair> darx: seems automatic for me =\
<darx> maybe that
<darx> darn..
<hyperair> h3sp4wn: any idea?
<yao_ziyuan> i call for all kubuntu users to protest kubuntu 8.04 beta's ugly wallpaper and style/window decoration!
<hyperair> yao_ziyuan: just change it. i never liked ubuntu (GNOME)'s theme anyway
<darx> yup.. that was it.. firefox is GTK..
<darx> who would have thunk?
<hyperair> darx: um what desktop environment are you using?
<darx> kubuntu
<hyperair> darx: it's thought not thunk
<darx> KDE
<hyperair> darx: there's a setting somewhere inside the systemsettings thing
<darx> hyperair: thunk is a joke word
<hyperair> darx: i thought you were using gnome.. sorry i tend to assume things
<hyperair> darx: ._. oh
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: No idea - I have one box using OSS4 and it bypasses most of these issues
<balamurugan> i have both kde and gnome in my ubuntu 7.10.. now if i upgrade to 8.04 beta using the auto update tool in gnome, will kde3 also be upgraded to kde 4??
<hyperair> h3sp4wn: OSS4? what's good about it anyway?
<darx> thanks folks..
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: mxing handled in the kernel - just works no layer upon layer of abstraction
<h3sp4wn> Can emulate alsa well enough (for eg flash)
<balamurugan> i have both kde and gnome in my ubuntu 7.10.. now if i upgrade to 8.04 beta using the auto update tool in gnome, will kde3 also be upgraded to kde 4??
<hyperair> but i still do like pulseaudio =\
<hyperair> got some rather cool features
<h3sp4wn> You could rebuild pulseaudio against OSS4
<hyperair> h3sp4wn: what? but i'd first need to get oss4 installed right? any way to go about without recompiling every thing on my system?
<h3sp4wn> But then it becomes a pita - (I have done it before but dealing with rebuilding it)
<hyperair> pita?
<h3sp4wn> pain in the ...
<h3sp4wn> http://www.opensound.com/
<hyperair> ah
<jng> any dell latitude 410 users with an external monitor?
<evan_> hey i installed steam under wine and i get shotcuts with an ink extention but hardy isnt understanding that extention
<hyperair> h3sp4wn: any hint to when oss4 is coming to ubuntu?
<Jaymac> evan_: that is probably because they are Windows shortcuts.
<evan_> Jaymac but on gutsy that where just icons
<Jaymac> oh..
<BadRobot> hi there,so has someone already tried Firefox 3 Beta 5 ?
<evan_> nope not me
<eMaX_> what's the upgrade path from 7.04 to 8.04? do I have to go through 7.10?
<Pici> eMaX_: Yes.
<Pici> Upgrade paths to 8.04 are either from 7.10 or from 6.06.
<eMaX_> hmm. that basically would mean wiping the machine and reinstall as 7.10 is reported not to work on that box.
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: Maybe never - not my choice (I would offer the option)
<h3sp4wn> depending on which card depends on which I prefer
<Jaymac> eMaX_: in that case, you might as well wait until 8.04 is released.  Back-up everything in the mean time :)
<evan_> how can i make compiz place the seamless virtualbox in the 3th viewport?
<hyperair> h3sp4wn: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/10/get-better-sound-in-ubuntu-with-brand.html <-- there's a deb here
<hyperair> it doesn't say anything about recompiling applications though =\
<BadRobot> why don't you install 8.04 strait ?eMax
<BadRobot> i think it would much easier and simple a fresh install of 8.04
<bc229> is there a known issue with hardy and synergy?
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: There is a deb on the oss site
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: You don't have to recompile applications to use them
<BadRobot> is there anyway to update FF3 Beta 4 to Beta 5?
<h3sp4wn> (If they support the old oss or libsalsa works with them) - but if you do you get the new features of OSS4
<h3sp4wn> (Pulse would be better like that)
<eMaX_> BadRobot: as I have 7.04 already
<Jaymac> BadRobot: it isn't in the repos yet, but you could compile it yourself...
<Jaymac> eMaX_: wait until 8.04 is released, then do a fresh install, if it is known that 7.10 doesn't work properly on that hardware.
<eMaX_> ok
<eMaX_> tnx
<hyperair> h3sp4wn: then what was that about recompiling pulseaudio to use ossv4?
<Jaymac> eMaX_: of course, you should probably try running a Live CD of 8.04 first to verify that it works on your hardware.
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: It works better if you do
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: You get a seperate entry in the vmix
<hyperair> vmix? what's that
<nox-Hand> Is anyone but me of the opinion that Hardy is slower and less responsive than Gutsy? Compiz Fusion for example laggs more
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: Like oss4's dmix
<BadRobot> how do i compile it?Jaymac
<h3sp4wn> hyperair: You don't have to you only can
<Jaymac> BadRobot: I just had a look on the mozilla site and it isn't there - has it even been released?
<hyperair> h3sp4wn: that's interesting. so i could use skype-oss without padsp in that case..
<hyperair> and have pulseaudio mixing audio from other apps which actually support it
<h3sp4wn> Yep
<BadRobot> yep.They are using it on Fedora 9 Beta
<hyperair> h3sp4wn: sounds interesting, i'll try that when i have time
<h3sp4wn> and such as xine or gstreamer they could output straight to oss (if you don't need any of the pulseaudio features)
<hyperair> hmmm =\
<hyperair> sounds darn tempting
<hyperair> i'll try it sometime
<hyperair> thanks for the info
<BadRobot> what is a good download manager?
<BadRobot> if does someone knows...
<frank_> BadRobot: kget, d4x
<frank_> BadRobot: maybe others too
<hyperair> pulseaudio: pulsecore/source.c:278: pa_source_post: Assertion `PA_SOURCE_OPENED(s->thread_info.state)' failed.
<hyperair> Aborted
<hyperair> anyone knows what this means? =\
<hyperair> happens when i try get pulseaudio to use dmix
<hyperair> and have module-suspend-idle
<hyperair> BadRobot: go get downloadthemall for firefox
<frank_> hyperair: BadRobot as I remember downloadthemall is very cpu intensive as it's a firefox extension
<hyperair> isn't for me
<hyperair> i'm on a single core 2.66GHz
<frank_> hyperair: maybe it changed. I haven't used it in a long time
<BadRobot> i know kget,but i would like something for Gnome
<Leerok> Axel?
<Pici> BadRobot: I know gwget exists, I've never used it though
<hyperair> BadRobot: what features do you need?
<savvas> BadRobot: gwget :) easy and user friendly, very basic
<axisys> i am failing to pass make test for POE http://rafb.net/p/h9RzFa90.html
<axisys> any suggestion for workaround?
<ryanpg> hi all... I seem to have lost the ability to access gphoto2 file systems recently
<ryanpg> anyone else experience this?
<ryanpg> hrm... perhaps related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gphoto2/+bug/206627
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206627 in gphoto2 "need 'sudo gphoto' to read camera (canon SD850)" [Undecided,New]
<NET||abuse> morning all, i'm trying to get xen to work on my laptop for figureing things out, where should i go to read up on using xen on hardy?
<NET||abuse> i want to work with the virt-manager and see what is possible with it,
<NET||abuse> going to setup a virtual cluster on my laptop for testing, db server, web load balancer etc.. use some nicely cut down linux distro to do this on, that only needs 100MB ram per image
<NET||abuse> so with even 5 images i still have 700MB for my desktops own consumption
<Klanticus> hi ppl... how do I update a Hardy beta to the release version when it's launched?
<agmishra> Klanticus, it would be updated through regular daily updates by itself
<bazhang> just keep updating Klanticus
<h3sp4wn> NET||abuse: If you want to do that why not use the xensource distro @?
<Klanticus> ok... thank you guys
<evan_> hey is it possible to install gutsy's virtualbox closedsource at hardy?
<ks> where's mkinitrd in hardy ?
<h3sp4wn> NET||abuse: Or RHEL/Fedora / Solaris
<NET||abuse> h3sp4wn: because i'm an ubuntu user
<h3sp4wn> virt-manager doesn't work for deb based distros
<hein_> Hello, did anybody understand this:
<hein_>  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<hein_>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<hein_>  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<NET||abuse> h3sp4wn: then why is it bundled and highlighted as a feature of hardy
<hein_>  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<hein_>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<hein_>  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<evan_> hein google it i remember reading something about it
<ks> fighting with running Xen domu in hardy
<evan_> and maybe you could use pastebin next time
<hein_> Thanks evan
<NET||abuse> ks :) i'm just getting going with xen on hardy, do you have a good article to read with the foundation level running xen docs?
<hischild> hein_, do you get any other errors? and what does lsmod | grep vbox give you?
<ks> NET||abuse:  it is pretty straightforward :)
<NET||abuse> ks: i'm trying to setup ubuntu-xen-server, it's has issues with some of my networking,,
<ks> NET||abuse:  what specifically ?
<h3sp4wn> NET||abuse: There is no point in virt-install for deb based anyway as you can use xen-tools
<NET||abuse> h3sp4wn: wel ok, that's fine, i just want to do some virtualization on ubuntu :)
<ks> uh nm found it initrd-tools
<NET||abuse> h3sp4wn: what is the deal with them publicising the virt-manager and libvirt stuff in hardy though?
<hein_> hischild: lsmod |grep vbox give no result. vboxdrv ist not started already.
<hischild> hein_, i see. Does modprobe give you any errors when probing for it?
<h3sp4wn> NET||abuse: I dunno I guess if they patched it very recently
<NET||abuse> ks: basically it doesn't like eth0, and creates something called peth0
<ks> NET||abuse:  it create a bridge for domus
<hein_> hischild: modprobe vboxdrv gives: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<ks> creates
<NET||abuse> ks: and then it dosen't find the route out of the lan... pinging even the local gatway ip says no route to host
<h3sp4wn> virt-install is very easy to use if they set it up so ubuntu could be installed like that then fine but it would be noticable
<NET||abuse> ks: oddly though the ifconfig output shows the ip having being caught from dhcp
<hischild> hein_, sounds like vbox didn't install properly. can you try to reinstall and pastebin it back?
<evan_> now i remember! i had the same... i needed to do a sudo apt-get -f install
<evan_> hein_,
<hein_> evan I'll try it. Thanks
<loa> hello i found that my 3945abg intel wi-fi slow down sometimes... what it can be?
<Phoul> Hey all, I was just curious how ubuntu is doing, I havent looked much at it lately.
<ks> NET||abuse:  you should wait until I come up to this point :)
<loa> i use iwl3945
<hischild> loa, can be a whole list of reasons. Most common one is a bad signal strength.
<Raspberry> hmm ... so what's this firefox-2 update happening today?
<loa> hischild, nop, i start ping from two computers
<Jaymac> Raspberry: on Ubuntu-QA? It's a test-build.  If you're running Hardy, you're using version 3 of Firefox, so it doesn't apply to you.
<hischild> loa, you'll have to define your slowing down then. If you're talking about transfer speed slowing down, that is related to signal strenth
<hischild> *strength
<hein_> evan: Didn't work. The deinstallation and installation works fine. Then starting teh virtual host network works fine.
<NET||abuse> ks: i got very scared when i rebooted, there's no graphical ubuntu loader when the xen kernel boots,
<Raspberry> Jaymac: but it came across in my hardy updates today
<Jaymac> Raspberry: Firefox version 2???
<hein_> And then I got the error: No suitable module for running kernel.
<loa> hischild, nop tcp connections for example slows down to zero speed =)
<NET||abuse> ks: and i thought it had removed the grub boot menu (i just looked away at the wrong moment) and so i was panicing thinking "oh crap, i can't boot to my standard i386 kernel
<Raspberry> Jaymac: firefox-2
<Jaymac> Raspberry: no idea then
<hischild> hein_, use tabcompletion. It makes the line red and stand out. Type part of the name and hit tap. Also, did you reinstall yet?
<Raspberry> Jaymac: Version 2.0.0.13+1nobinonly-0ubuntu1:
<ks> NET||abuse:  no panick :)
<Raspberry> Jaymac: nvrmind :)  I guess I have TWO and THREE installed :p
<hein_> Seems, that the kernel  ( 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux) is to new. It's the current 8.04 beta. So I'll hae to wait some time.
<Jaymac> Raspberry: I didn't think firefox2 was in hardy
<Raspberry> Jaymac: apparently it is :)  I didn't think it was either ... I don't remember it being an option before
<hein_> In hardy FF 3 Beta is standard
<hischild> hein_, i'm running  2.6.24-12-generic which runs fine on this end with vbox
<evan_> same here
<hein_> hischild: Could it be, that an old vbox directory in my homedirectory ist the problem?
<hischild> hein_, shouldn't matter. You can remove them if you want to be sure, yet i doubt any difference. Can you run it from command line and pastebin the entire output?
<Raspberry> Is there a way to have Ubuntu detect and configure external displays (VGA) on connect and disconnect?   Because THAT would be awesome
<hein_> hischild: Normally it shoult work. The error indicates, that the vboxdrv and the kernel are incompatible.
<amx109> Raspberry, thru acpi maybe?
<hischild> Raspberry, if you're talking about enabling/disabling screens, it does for me. (without rebooting x)
<hischild> hein_, that's odd.
<Raspberry> because an xrandr --output VGA -off   or xrandr --output VGA --auto   works fine, but it'd be nice if I didn't have to click on my scripts
<Raspberry> hischild: I can do it without restarting X ... but I have to run xrandr myself
<Raspberry> hischild: Vista does it -- so I know the hardware sends some sort of signal
<hischild> Raspberry, i use nvidia-settings for that. You can probably use dmesg for it as well
<hein_> Yep. But ist my computer at home, there it's not so critical. It was a first test with hardy, before I upgrade my Laptop, whch I need for work.
<hein_> Thanks hischild. I'll report when I'll get it runing.
<hischild> hein_, please do. let me know what was the problem.
<Raspberry> hischild: apparently there's a command ddcprobe?
<hackeron> does anyone one how I can provide live stream audio from a microphone? -- i.e. go to an address and be able to hear a live feed of the microphone on the other end
<hischild> Raspberry, never heard of it, let me check that
<Raspberry> hischild: has to be run as root / sudo ... bummer
<Raspberry> hischild: I suppose I can give my regular user account permission to /dev/mem :
<hischild> hmm ...
<hischild> Raspberry, i can't seem to find that command
<Raspberry> hischild: it's part of the standard install
<Raspberry> hischild: ddcprobe
<hischild> Raspberry, seems like i'm missing out again on that standard install. I found it now.
<Ng> hackeron: icecast
<hackeron> Ng: how would I stream from microphone with icecast?
<Ng> hackeron: you'd install icecast on a webserver and then run some kind of icecast client that would collect sound from your microphone and send it to the server
<napalmfred> i am having trouble installing Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron. it always freezes up
<hackeron> Ng: hmm, sounds complicated, lol -- I'll give it a try
<napalmfred> i am currently running it off the DVD right now
<savvas> The way to get started is to quit talking and begin doing.
<savvas> --Walt Disney :)
<hackeron> Ng: it seems icecast would require a player like VLC or winamp to play the stream? -- is there anything more compatible that will work with quicktime and/or wmp?
<poseidon> How do I portwforward in bittorrent to make downlaods faster.  I'm using azuerus
<Leerok> Wow, quicktime?
<Leerok> In Ubuntu?
<hackeron> Leerok: quicktime compatible encoding in ubuntu, sure
<napalmfred> poseidon you need to configure your router
<savvas> poseidon: www.portforward.com
<Ng> hackeron: I'm not sure, but I reckon quicktime and wmp could both play an icecast stream, it's just mp3/ogg/whatever via http
<poseidon> savvas, thanks
<evan_> does anyone know mtpfs?
<hackeron> Ng: according to icecast.org they don't :) - I think they need RTP or some other type of streaming - I guess I could use vlc to stream out the data in a more compatible way
<evan_> an does anyone know how to mount mtpfs?
<evan_> and*
<evan_> automaticly
<hischild> evan_, use fstab
<bazhang> darx: the firefox 6 pixel fonts finally kicked in after messing with language encoding
<schwagner> has anyone here had any luck with a bluetooth mouse in hardy beta?
<amx109> schwagner, im slowly starting to think no one has had much luck with anything in hardy
<schwagner> amx109, ha
<Leerok> Hmm.
<schwagner> amx109, the only thing i can't get is the stupid mouse
<Leerok> I just use Firefox and Abiword.
<Leerok> They work quite well.
<os2mac> having problems with my sound card after the upgrade it's a SiS AC'97 sound controller. Any Ideas?
<os2mac> I can see it in LSPCI -v but aplay -l shows no module loaded.
<amx109> schwagner, im afraid im uinable to be of any help to you ref your problem
<amx109> os2mac, im havin a v.similar prob. even the alsa snd modules get loaded but alsa refuses to accept its existance
<schwagner> amx109, no problem, good luck with your hardy issues  - sounds like you have a few :(
<os2mac> amx109: I am in #alsa right now as well
<amx109> schallstrom, heh ta.
<Raspberry> guys -- if you're having sound issues... do this for me...  run "sudo lshw | more"
<hischild> did they fix the issue yet where the battery notification wasn't updated unless acpi was being run/
<Raspberry> look for your sound device and see if it has UNCLAIMED next to it
<Raspberry> hischild: my battery notification works
<poseidon> Is there a program to detect what type of reuter I am connected to?
<darx> bazhang: I fixed it by setting the gtk font options. Is that what you did?
<hischild> Raspberry, alright tnx
<Raspberry> os2mac, amx109: I've seen the issue of missing module packages after upgrading to hardy ... did you do a dist-upgrade or was the sound already working in hardy?
<Raspberry> schwagner: my bluetooth mouse has been working fine since Alpha2
<hischild> ok here's a nice one ... what could cause any networked file transfer protocol to freeze after some megs have been transmitted? sftp and nfs have been tried so far, both failed. Ssh connections remain possible and those which are open during transfer don't close.
<amx109> Raspberry, been using hardy since alpha 5, it seems one of the many updates has broken sound. i get the drum beat at the login screen, but nothing within gnome
<bazhang> darx just happened by accident here ;]
<Raspberry> amx109: ah -- probably the change to pulseaudio... right click on your sound mixer applet and make sure that PCM isn't turn off
<chdst> Raspberry/os2mac: I was having the same issue and about to ask for some help, but noticed that I somehow didn't get the "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic" package when I made the jump from 2.6.24-11.
<Raspberry> amx109: right click... preferences... make sure your soundcard is selected and the proper channel is running the volume slider... PCM or master
<amx109> Raspberry, im unable to. volume control says it cannot find any devices to control
<Raspberry> chdst: yup -- exactly... I've seen that with at least a dozen people and the box I dist-upgraded from gutsy
<Raspberry> amx109: make sure the pulseaudio packages are installed
<os2mac> Raspberry: I did a dist upgrade and it was working before... I am showing my sound card as unclaimed in sudo lshw | more
<Raspberry> os2mac: so ... go into Synaptec package manager and search for ubuntu-modules
<amx109> Raspberry, ah yes, to add my soundcard *isnt* being shown as unclaimed. i shall check pulseaudio now
<schwagner> Raspberry, any tips?  i can get the bluetooth applet to see it, but i can't add it in the input section, and hidd is gone now, so i'm kinda out of ideas
<Raspberry> os2mac: select ( to install ) all module packages for generic ... and your hardware platform (typically 386)
<Raspberry> schwagner: yes... it's a common problem -- there's a gnome bluetooth module that needs to installed ...  basically read this and make sure you have all these packages installed
<Raspberry> schwagner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468467
<amx109> Raspberry, i seem to have all the appropriate pulseaudio packages installed
<os2mac> Raspberry: I don't see any packages in Synaptic that are labelled generic I do see some Linux modules marked with an ubuntu symbol that are NOT loaded
<Raspberry> os2mac: after you install the module packages you can do a modprobe if you know how to do that ... otherwise rebootign will get the sound working
<Raspberry> os2mac: what are the package names/
<hwilde> is there any significant advantage to compiling the kernel?
<chdst> Raspberry: I modprobed, the devices are showing up on the mixer and all, but still no sound. Any pointers/docs?
<CarlFK> where can I see how well a wifi nic is supported?  lspci: 168c:001c  Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express
<amx109> hwilde, would depend on ure needs. do you have any in particular?#
<Raspberry> chdst: force a reinstall of your current kernel and module packages in synaptic
<Raspberry> chdst: I found that it's looking for the modules in the wrong library path
<hwilde> amx109, will it be faster, use less memory, take up less space,  I dunno.  if everything works is there any reason to compile
<hwilde> CarlFK, the ath_pci module supports the atheros chipset.
<amx109> hwilde, short answer, no
<chdst> Raspberry: I hate synaptic, but I'll do the reinstall. Thanks for the help. :)
<os2mac> Raspberry: I think I got it. but  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic is already installed, however the -386 version isn't ... .lemme try this.
<Raspberry> os2mac: make sure linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic is installed
<amx109> hwilde, are you using ubuntu on fairly modern hardware?
<Raspberry> os2mac: yeah make sure you install the 386 packages
<Raspberry> the generic pacakges are just fake / meta wrappers for the real packages
<Raspberry> or maybe it's the other way around :P
<CarlFK> I enabled Atheros in the restricted driver dialog, but nothing (iwconfig, ifconfig, dmesg) sees it
<hwilde> amx109, it ranges, I have some old laptops, some middl of the line desktops, and some brand new stuff too
<os2mac> loading packages right now... please stand by
<hwilde> CarlFK, soundslike a hardware problem to me.  did you google for other users with the same issue?
<hwilde> amx109, there are so other factons here that want to go with gentoo and compile everything, or linux from scratch and build it piece by piece...  but as far as i'm concerned ubuntu works so I see no reason
<jin> CarlFK: restart your system first?
<Raspberry> anybody else have really poor performance out of Thunderbird over th elast few days?
<CarlFK> hwilde: not yet.  lsmod|grep ath does show it being loaded - I'll poke at it some more
<amx109> hwilde, you might be able to tune certain options to make the kernel work 'better' on older hardware. but even on my eee (slow, tho not old) i havent felt the need to roll my own kernel
<hwilde> CarlFK, modprobe ath_pci
<vivek3> how do i free up space in /boot !!
<jin> vivek3: you can't +
<vivek3> The upgrade aborts now. The upgrade needs a total of 52.4M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 12.9M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<vivek3> now what??
<fromport> remove unused kernel (if available)
<hwilde> amx109, I like the eee pc interface tho
<macogw> vivek3: if you uninstall some old kernels, thatll free space in /boot
<vivek3> i dont know how to do that
<Jaymac> vivek3: yeah, i have about 10 old kernels in /boot
<CarlFK> hwilde: [54691.507105] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<amx109> hwilde, mee toooo. tho sound isbroken on hardy atm. well. semi broken. and prob only for me, such is my luck
<fromport> aptitude purge linux-image-[version]
<CarlFK> %d looks like its own bug.
<vivek3> how do i remove them then???
<hwilde> vivek3,   sudo du -a --max-depth=1 /boot | sort -k1 -n              look at the bottom of the list for the biggest files.  probably some .baks you can delete
<vivek3> okay doing that now
<hwilde> CarlFK, there is a new hal coming out - openhal
<amx109> Raspberry, t-bird is running fine for me
<hwilde> CarlFK, you could try asking in #madwifi they are shmart
<CarlFK> hwilde: will openhal be part of Hardy?
<CarlFK> hwilde: will do
<vivek3> okay i really dont understand the output, can someone help me with that?? should i paste it here?
<fromport> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vivek3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61035/
<vivek3> there
<CarlFK> how do I figure out what package ath_pci is in?
<vivek3> now what?
<Raspberry> amx109: I restarted it and it's working fine ... I wonder if it has a memory leak since I leave it open for days on end
<amx109> CarlFK, erm 'sudo aptitude search ath' ?
<amx109> vivek3, are you familiar with using apt-get or aptitude on the command line?
<vivek3> yes use apt-get all the time
<CarlFK> look like it is  http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<amx109> vivek3, sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<amx109> or whatever hte appropriate package name is
<CarlFK> so is that teh package I file the wifi%d against ?
<savvas> CarlFK: dpkg -S file
<amx109> vivek3, i think using aptitude, it figures out the related/dependant packages to remove also
<vivek3> did that, its working, should that free u enough space???
<savvas> CarlFK: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<CarlFK> savvas: thanks: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<savvas> ;)
<amx109> vivek3, you should be ok to remove -14 and -15
<hischild> ok here's a nice one ... what could cause any networked file transfer protocol to freeze after some megs have been transmitted? sftp and nfs have been tried so far, both failed. Ssh connections remain possible and those which are open during transfer don't close.
<amx109> vivek3, df -h will tell u
<vivek3> u mean sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.22-15-generic too
<amx109> vivek3, yea. im assuming your using -16 (uname -r to tell)
<savvas> hischild: you used connect to server from the places menu?
<hischild> savvas, i used manual connection via nautilus when using sftp, and nfs was via fstab
<vivek3> sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<vivek3> oops sorry
<vivek3> uname -r
<vivek3> 2.6.22-14-generic
<vivek3> errr.....that means im using 14 right??? and i just asked it to remove that
<amx109> vivek3, yikes!
<vivek3> now what!!!
<hischild> vivek3, reinstall it
<hischild> and DONT REBOOT
<amx109> vivek3, is there any reason your using -14 and not -16?
<vivek3> i dont know
<vivek3> i didnt really select or ask it to pick a particular one
<os2mac> Raspberry: can you refresh my memory on how to do a modprobe?
<savvas> os2mac: sudo modprobe mod
<savvas> :)
<savvas> lsmod to pick a mod
<amx109> savvas, quick draw there my friend
<vivek3> but man, now what??? should i close the remove window?? im sure it has caused some damage atleast,so now what
<savvas> hischild: my sftp connections time out, is that the same case with yours?
<amx109> vivek3, hav you apt installed -14?
<vivek3> nope
<amx109> vivek3, did -14 get removed?
<savvas> amx109: busy hands, I've been translating a book all day :)
<hischild> savvas, during active transfer of >2mbps?
<apollo13> hi, I installed ubuntu 8.04 and I am wondering why the Desktop is showing ~ instead of ~/Desktop; any ideas?
<vivek3> noe its still working on removing it
<savvas> hischild: um no, while reading the /home/user directory of the remote location :\
<amx109> vivek3, let it remove. once its finished, apt install it back
<vivek3> hehe, okay
<amx109> vivek3, then u shud be ok. what id do then, is reboot, selecting -16. make sure everything works then remove -14
<vivek3> or if i just upgrade to 8.04 it will reinstall right?
<vivek3> oh, i guess i can do taht
<amx109> vivek3, 8.04 will install a new kernel
<_moro_bana_> how is hardy coming up fellow linuxers*
<amx109> vivek3, infact, if ure plannin on upgradin to hardy anytime soon i wouldnt bother with my last suggestion
<vivek3> so i dont have to bother installing 14 again
<amx109> _moro_bana_, muy bueno
<vivek3> yes i was upgrading right now, it was hardy that told me i didnt have enought space in /boot to upgrade
<amx109> vivek3,oh! then no ure prob ok
<vivek3> :D sweet
<amx109> vivek3, well...
<hischild> savvas, mine appears to freeze during mid transfer of transfers of >2mbps
<_moro_bana_> amx109: english please, im interested in testing hardy now, just wanna know how well brewed it is at the moment
<hischild> which is why i'm wondering why it does that
<amx109> vivek3, how much free space does df -h show for /boot?
<savvas> hischild: no timeout error popping up?
<amx109> _moro_bana_, aplologies. its been quite stable and trouble free (apart from the libc6 mixup)
<savvas> hischild: something about a freedesktop dbus
<hischild> savvas, no error
<hischild> savvas, it just, freezes
<savvas> hischild: ah ok then, try report yours as well
<amx109> _moro_bana_, my desktop is running brilliantly, from a fresh install of alpha5. beta is fairly rounded i think
<vivek3> /dev/hda6              92M   49M   38M  57% /boot
<hischild> savvas, alright will do once i get back later tonight ... have to survive first aid recourse tonight first when playing victim ...
<amx109> vivek3, reinstall -14. remove -16. that shud be more than enough room
<savvas> hischild: play dead and get kissed, my favourite part :P
<vivek3> okay :D
<amx109> savvas, lol
<hischild> savvas, hahah ... already had that part i'm afraid ... tonight it's scaring some first aid ppl and trying to avoid them helping my sister
<_moro_bana_> amx109: that is good news, i will upgrade my second install to give it a shot, i loved the graphics the first time i saw em months ago, what does lib6 do  exactly
<vivek3> i dont know what this guy is doing, its downloading some 70mb to REMOVE 14!!!
<vivek3> how weird
<amx109> _moro_bana_, libc6 is a bunch of core c libraries used by alot of things. it breaks, everything built on top of it breaks
<hischild> good luck folks, i'm out ... bb
<savvas> hischild: wait till you get into med school, you'll play dead more often, while dodging aroused nurses :p
<ubuntunoob> hello all
<ubuntunoob> i need help
<jin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_moro_bana_> amx109: got that, i ll be back when i have i problem.thanks
<ubuntunoob> will ubuntu install side by side with windows so i can choose which OS i want to run when i start?
<amx109> ubuntulog, yes
<Ng> ubuntunoob: you get several options during the install, either to take over the entire disk for ubuntu, or to resize windows and have the two together, or do figure it out manually
<ubuntunoob> interesting cool ty
<ubuntunoob> tigerdirect praises ubuntu so i said i will try it... i like the open source end
<CarlFK> how do I report a bug against linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<omar> Can I access the trash bin from the terminal??
<Lnxmad> I was wondering if anyone could give me a heads up on major bugs before i install
<Raspberry> omar: ~/.Trash
<Raspberry> omar: but as I understand it -- that's only the "local" trash and each drive has it's own trash
<Lnxmad> So there are no bugs
<Lnxmad> ok sweet
<Raspberry> in Linux  ... no way
<ks> question: do I need to put options (like  --with=ext3 --preload=ext3 --with=xennet --builtin=aic7xxx --builtin=serverworks --preload=xenblk ) into /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d  ?
<Raspberry> Lnxmad: yes there are bugs
<Ng> CarlFK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+filebug
<amx109> Lnxmad, a full bug list is avail on launchpad
<ks> if I wanna create optional initrd image ?
<Lnxmad> but i mean are there any real noticable onea
<Lnxmad> ones
<Raspberry> Lnxmad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<Lnxmad> thx
<Raspberry> Lnxmad: there's one bug right now that sends your browser history to Ubuntu
<CarlFK> Ng: how did you find that?
<Raspberry> but I think they're calling it a feature
<CarlFK> Ng: (thanks btw)
<Raspberry> and they marked it "Invalid" "Won't Fix"
<omar> Raspberry: Yes but I just have some folders in the trash that the system does not allow me to delete normally 'coz it claim that they are protected and need a permission.
<Ng> CarlFK: start off at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ and search for the name of the package, then go into the Bugs tab and Report Bug
<omar> claimss*
<omar> claims*** ><
<Raspberry> and there's another bug that tracks the document you work on the most and longest and then deletes it after the system (through a complex mathmatical formula) determines that the work you've done is irreplaceable
<Raspberry> but that should be fixed by RC1
<amx109> Raspberry, isnt that murphys law?
<CarlFK> Ng: some how all the pages I found the 'bugs tab' were disabled
<Lnxmad> thatts retarded
<Ng> CarlFK: it depends what you're looking at - e.g. if it relates to a specific binary package rather than the source package it came from
<Raspberry> that's they're going to fix it?  yeah, I think they should leave it in... it'll teach people to make frequent backups
 * cyclonut throws bugs @ Raspberry 
<cyclonut> thatll teach him
<xopher> hi, why is transmission, and not eg. deluge included in hardy by default? Is the focus on ease to use, or performance or why?
<Raspberry> I think the best thing about linux is the fact that I never get told "this file is in use" -- no more trying to figure out what whacked out background system process is holding my drive or document hostage even though I haven't run it in 3 days
<cyclonut> xopher, I believe that it is due to ease of use and reliability
<cyclonut> xopher, personally, deluge crashed on me daily. Azureus is bloated, and the old bit torrent software stunk
<cyclonut> my only real gripe w/transmission is the lack of a peerblocking module
<xopher> well what's bothering me with deluge atm, is the incredibly slow 'file checking' which seems to happen each time I start the app nowadays, so Im trying transmission now, works fine on os x, so why wouldn't it work just fine here too.. ツ
<xopher> oh.. :/
<omar> Guys I have two files in the Trash bin that can not be deleted normally, because the system claims the are protected and need a permission, how do I delete them??
<omar> they*
<vivek3> nothing beats utorrent, pity its not cross platform
<cyclonut> xopher, deluge does do that horrible file check, but azureus does as well. Granted, I havent really used transmission enough to see if it has the same feature.
<cyclonut> omar, go through terminal and use sudo?
<vivek3> deluge takes longer than any other client
<Tuv0k> not for me
<Tuv0k> transmission is the worst
<cyclonut> again, I love deluge, but it crashes ALL the time
<cyclonut> and when it crashes, it wont start up again without deleting the config files
<Tuv0k> deluge used to crash all the time, but it stopped
<cyclonut> no kiddin. since when?
<omar> cyclonut: Yes, when I used cd `/.Trash command, it took me to different trash, and I didn't find the files I want there.
<Tuv0k> its the plugins that make it crash
<Lnxmad> so how buggy is this for everyday use>?
<cyclonut> omar, try cd /home/omar/.Trash
<cyclonut> bicyclist, road or mountain? :)
<omar> vivek3:  I believe Azureus is the best torrent downloader ever. :)
<cyclonut> omar, it is bloated beyond belief.
<vivek3> omar: too slw, i got only 512mb ram :(
<bicyclist> cyclonut: Every day bicyclist. But using a trekking bike ;)
<Lnxmad> utorrent
<vivek3> im running utorrent on wine
<Lnxmad> how buggy is 8.04 for everyday use?
<cyclonut> bicyclist, touring is quite nice, my every day rider is a cyclocross-turned-tourer-turned-singlespeed :)
<peter-> I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<omar> cyclonut: Okay, thanks, but I one more problem, the names of the files contain spaces.
<bicyclist> Lnxmad i am running it on my all day machine but then i am a bit of a freak too.
<cyclonut> omar, when you are specifying a file with spaces, put a backslash before the space
<Lnxmad> so its not to bad?
<cyclonut> Lnxmad, I get better stability than with gutsy, personally
<cyclonut> that said
<omar> cyclonut: Okay, thanks a lot.
<bicyclist> It is quiet stable in my opinion yet it is NOT, repeat NOT recommended for teh machine you depend upon.
<cyclonut> you will have to work thrhough a few bugs.
<peter-> I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<bicyclist> but finding bugs can be rewarding and you help making a already great os even better !
<peter-> Sry of spamming
<Lnxmad> well for some reason i am unable to install gusty
<bicyclist> And there is always this great community
<Lnxmad> I use to be able to
<Lnxmad> it gets stuck at loading grub
<cyclonut> Peter-, thanks for apolgizing  :) unfortunately, I cannot help you
<cyclonut> Peter-, perhaps someone else here may be able to.
<Peter-> cyclonut: I hope so.
<mib_t3v1a82d> Hey guys. I just wanna make sure before I file it as a bug. I have Dell D830 with Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M. After installing nvidia driver, X loads with low resolution. Everything was up-to-date
<_moro_bana_> anyone know of any gui builder
<_moro_bana_> c++
<xopher> anyone here who knows why my ALC850 sndcard gives me sound to only the front speakers? (And that too only when duplicate front is ticked .. )
<amx109> _moro_bana_, bluefish?
<_moro_bana_> amx109: have you ever used borland c++  on windows, i want something like that
<amx109> _moro_bana_, fraid not. im a java man myself
<os2mac> Raspberry: that seems to have fixed the issue.
 * cyclonut is frightened to install HAL and video-intel updates
<amx109> _moro_bana_, sorry, i meant to say anjuta
<_moro_bana_> amx109: i see, im always trying new things, i think i should take jave for a ride
<amx109> _moro_bana_, http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fanjuta.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=QkbpR9-HM4-A0wT2tqmWBw&usg=AFQjCNErvx0mKRvyz_Xz4kx9l9vDAfSMNg&sig2=bsV4DG5HbPQExSsZ-eEeQQ
<_moro_bana_> amx109: anjunta, tried it, ddint go well wth me, whats does the url have for me
<amx109> _moro_bana_, sf.net project page, mangled by google search results
<amx109> _moro_bana_, alot of ppl i know who program in linux use things like vim. simple yet powerful tools
<vivek3> vim has weird controls.....
<cyclonut> I never took the leap into vim
<cyclonut> personally, I use eclipse
<os2mac> VI forever!
<os2mac> :)
<UnNaturalHigh> medit
<amx109> oh no. ive started a flame war
<UnNaturalHigh> simple elegant gui
<_moro_bana_> amx109: i will have to try em all
<vivek3> vi and vim the same?
<os2mac> amx109: nope just the current battle this war has been around for a LONG time.
<amx109> os2mac, indeed
<mib_t3v1a82d> Can someone help me installing nvidia driver?
<amx109> !envyng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amx109> bugger
<gew1> thank you for fixing network-manager :X
<amx109> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mib_t3v1a82d> I did install envyng, used it, and now X doesn't start.
<vivek3> just go to administration and click on restricted drivers
<vivek3> and elable nvidia
<vivek3> enable* :)
<_moro_bana_> amx109: what about you, do you work on linux, one of them developers?
<mib_t3v1a82d> I tried enabling nvidia from the restricted modules, and it gives me the same result
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, what does ure xorg log say in terms of errors?
<monolith> I had a 7.10 install, and as my /home is on a seperate partion I just did a clean install of the kubuntu-kde4 beta. At first it was okay, but KDE4 was too unstable so I installed kubuntu-desktop to get kde3 too. However, sound no-longer works. Can anyone help?
<amx109> _moro_bana_, noooo not me. i just hav an avg amount of linux knowledge. was usin debian before ubuntu came abt. i also hav a few issues with hardy, hence me beig here
<vivek3> is there anyway i can know what all application are using how much of my internet bandwidth at a given point of time???
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx, how do I view my xorg log?
<Raspberry> os2mac strange isn't it
<vivek3> my internet i working real slowly and the upgrade is crawling, was wondering if any application was eating my bandwidth
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Raspberry> i think there are just a lot of people upgrading
<vivek3> possible i guess
<Raspberry> my downloads have been about 40-110kbps from ubuntu and I have a 320kbps pipe
<vivek3> mine have stopped now!!
<_moro_bana_> amx109:how id ubuntu compared to debian, only tried mandriva then threw it away
<vivek3> started again 37b/s LOL
<amx109> _moro_bana_, ubuntu 'just worked'. much slicker user experience. more polished
<bicyclist> Raspberry well, maybe related to the broken cable in the northatlantic connecting europe with the united states
<bicyclist> some servers for me are extremely slow too some just fine but overall i found a decrease of speed.
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, interestingly, I don't see any error. It says that everything is loaded and enabled .. etc.
<amx109> no (WW) or (EE) lines?
<vivek3> stopped again!! this is going to take forever, can i leave it on for the night and trust it to complete the upgrade or will it ask for password and all every once in a while??
<os2mac> Raspberry: what's that?
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx, there is only one WW that says "the EDID for display device DFP-0 is invalid: that checksum for EDID version 1 is invalid"
<doofy_> shouldnt the real install be identical to what the live cd is? My ide drive is accesible on the live cd but not on the install (it doesnt even show up in fdisk -l)
<amx109> hmm
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, based on that there is another WW that says "Unable to gt display device DFP-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI from DFP-0's EDID
<amx109> its the EE's that are important i think
<vivek3> good night everybody i am off :)
<_moro_bana_> amx109:  got any java links, advice on where to start?
<Leerok> java.sun.com
<Pici`> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<mib_t3v1a82d> Well, there is no EEs at all. I have the II and **
<amx109> _moro_bana_, the online tuts are a good place to start. java trails etc
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, would you put the error log into pastebin for me?
<_moro_bana_> thanks to everyone
<amx109> _moro_bana_, java is split into three main areas. j2me for mobile type stuff, j2se for desktop, and j2ee for server-side. i specialise i nthe latter
<Peter-> I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, I'll try to do that. I am not sure that I can because the computer isn't loaded
<mib_t3v1a82d> I am using another computer for the IRC
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, you could scp the file?
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, yes I can
<_moro_bana_> amx109: cool! how long did it take you  to come to that level
<amx109> _moro_bana_, erm. years
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, is it possible to scp the file to pastebin?
<bhsx> ok, here's a new one...   after wiping my windows and repartitioning, installing ubuntu, then windows.....   windows will only boot to safe mode :/
<stoffer_> join #mybookworld
<nDuff> I'm running Hardy with the nvidia-new driver and a TwinView configuration, and one of my screens occasionally flashes blank for a half-second or so. Known issue, or is there a better-supported dual-head configuration I should be using?
<bhsx> when i try regular mode it just reboots back out to POST\
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, erm dont think so
<doofy_> anyone know why a disk would be visible on the hardy live cd, but wont show up with fdisk -l on the hardy install?
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, how can I show you the file then :S?
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, copy it to ure local machien then upload to pastebin?
<sourcemaker> how do I mount a crypto_LUKS filesystem?
<nDuff> mib_t3v1a82d, I think there's an available "pastebin" command which will post it directly. Not sure what package it's in.
<nDuff> mib_t3v1a82d, looks like the package is "pastebinit".
<sourcemaker> I installed the new kubuntu beta yesterday and now I try to copy my home data to the encrypted file system? how ?
<nDuff> mib_t3v1a82d, ...though there's another, "webboard".
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, Amm .. this is kinda tricky in here. :) .. but we will see. I have another question.
<bardyr> Hey
<mib_t3v1a82d> There is a file called Xorg.9.log?
<mib_t3v1a82d> Thanks a lot nDuff
<amx109> 0
<amx109> i think the log files are cycled
<fr500> hello
<nDuff> amx109, that number is typically a reference to the X display number, not to log cycling
<fr500> i installed hardy everything goes fine but direct rendering
<amx109> nDuff, oh. learn somet new everyday
<mib_t3v1a82d> gotcha
<nDuff> amx109, ...but yes, they are regularly overwritten.
<fr500> i can't read video card related nodes like /dev/nvidia0 as user
<fr500> i could do that in gutsy
<adinc> are those guys still here who were successfuly using a iwl3945 driver with there intel wireless device?
<elliotjhug> Hi all, Just about to get hardy, but I've been running 32bit ubuntu since breezy - I'm considering going for 64bit now, any compelling applications I'm going to miss out on, or are they pretty much all available now?
<nDuff> elliotjhug, I'm running native 64-bit, and not missing anything that I notice.
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, here is the log file http://pastebin.com/f38b7fc26
<elliotjhug> nDuff: Thanks - I won't be doing anything too outlandish on it - I'll go for it
<nDuff> elliotjhug, the only thing I can recall being a real PITA was Dell's VNC-in-a-browser-plugin implementation for controlling DRACs; I ended up using WINE to run Internet Explorer for that.
<elliotjhug> great
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, hmm
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, what does a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart get you?
<Peter->  I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<Smegzor> I started upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 last night and found the computer frozen this morning.  Its rebooted fine and its still 7.10.  Whats the best way to resume the update from here?  Its reporting a large number of updates available but saying I can only do a partial update from those.
<Peter-> Smegzor: Do you want to hear easiest way to upgrade?
<Smegzor> I have /home in its own partition and I do have a spare partition the same size as /
<Peter-> Smegzor: Download Hardy, burn it to cd. Install it from cd. Voilá
<brianski> am i the only one experiencing periodic freezups from thunderbird on an upgrade from gutsy?
<sourcemaker> I try to mount an encrypted file system with kubuntu gusty... the following message occurred: Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping.
<elliotjhug> sourcemaker: try #ubuntu
<Smegzor> I'm wondering if it would be easy to install 8.04 to the empty partion and still have /home in the current /home partition with zero lose of data?
<mib_t3v1a82d> For the stopping it says OK, for the starting it says OK. When it loads, it gives me the weird screen, nothing in there. It is as if a wrong driver is installed.
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, weird screen?
<Smegzor> I also have almost a terrabyte of backup storage so I could back up home before trying to make it belong to 8.04 (I know I can migrate /home to a new install but I've never done it)
<mib_t3v1a82d> It is in X, but it is like when you choose a different driver, so the screen is screwed and you can't see the mouse pointer or anything.
<Smegzor> Is there a guide somewhere on preserving /home after a reinstall upgrade?
<marlun> What could be the reason for the screen to go into sleep mode when gnome is opened? I want to install ubuntu on it. I see the progress bar but when gnome is about to be opened the monitor gets black and the light turns orange.
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, you have a quadro card?
<mib_t3v1a82d> Yes
<amx109> are the drivers installed by envy the correct ones??
<mib_t3v1a82d> Yes
<mib_t3v1a82d> I tried to install the default ones from Ubuntu, but it gives me the EXACT same result
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> i have big problems with therma l support under linux :)
<Infecto> in hp
<Infecto> pavilion
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, im not sure. at a guess, could it be to do with vert/horizontal refresh or pixel clock setting for your display?
<Infecto> windows isfrom 20 10 celcius lover than under linux
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, I am almost sure it is the reason. Do you know how can I fix that?
<TobiasTheCommie> could anyone verify that evdev on hardy is broken?
<mib_t3v1a82d> Because I remembered now, 4 years ago I had the same problem and it was with the refresh rate .. etc.
<TobiasTheCommie> i get a lot of "null" errors for my mouse when using, hardy, and X crashes whenever i press a mouse button except button 1
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, I think the WW lines refer to that too. (Not sure)
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, you can specify the refreshrates explicity in ure xorg conf
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, yea, i think the EDID info contains that info
<mib_t3v1a82d> amx109, do you have an example on how to write them explicity in /etc/X11/xorg.cong?
<mib_t3v1a82d> *conf
<amx109> mib_t3v1a82d, google your display make/model with ref to xorg and see if anyone has had similar problems. no doubt they have
<tapoxi> Hi all, I had to uninstall xserver-xgl because of compatibility issues after upgrading to hardy. After that, I attempted to use Compiz with Xorg, but it won't work "The composite extension is not available.". I'm using a FireGL 5200 with the fglrx driver. Ideas?
<ks> how do I create initrd file in hardy ?
<Infecto> can some one help me with building a kenrle on my own? i can build kernel, thats no problem
<Infecto> but
<Infecto> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<Infecto> i want to name it
<Infecto> and when i add
<Infecto> custom-binary-FLAVOUR
<Infecto>  it dotn work, call an error
<doofy_> would there be a reason that the hardy live cd picks up an IDE hdd but the actual install doesnt?
<brianski> doofy_: can you be a little more specific?
<brianski> is it your boot hd?
<doofy_> brianski, the drive is mountable under the live cd (and gutsy) but it doesnt even show up under fdisk -l on the actual hardy install
<doofy_> brianski, no it is not my boot hd
<brianski> tapoxi: see if there is a bug report. if not, file one ?
<brianski> doofy_: anything interesting in dmesg?
<doofy_> brianski, after boot?
<Raspberry> In KDE4, I can't seen to change my display settings in the Display settings of the System Settings app... the OK button just stays grayed out
<Eroick> hey, the LTS upgrade is the upgrade from the last LTS version to hardy, right?
<doofy_> when i try to mount it i get mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist the device node isnt in /dev either
<brianski> doofy_: dmesg | grep sd[a-z]
<Flannel> Eroick: 6.06 to 8.04, yes
<doofy_> brianski, do you mean dmesg | grep hd[a-z]
<Eroick> Flannel: ok, I've got 7.10 so I can just do update-manager with the devel release flag.
<Flannel> Eroick: correct.
<doofy_> brianski, there is for sd http://pastebin.ca/957093
<JediMaster> Hi, I've just installed Hardy Heron beta (4?), and I'm happy to say no problems with the install and setup (other than the very fast moving map in the timezone selector), and seems to be working nicely, the only issue I've come across is that I can only select 640x480 and 800x600 @ 60Hz, and it says it's not actually using the nvidia_new driver even though it's enabled. Any ideas how I can enable higher resolutions? (it's an older CRT t
<JediMaster> seeing as the xorg.conf is now *extremely* slim, I wasn't sure where to start, enabling the nvidia_new driver and the resolutions...
<doofy_> brianski, the only thing i can think of is that a kernel module is not being installed... but i tried digging that up last night and had no luck
<bhsx> does anyone know of a way to playback iTunes-purchased music (my daughter's) in ubuntu?
<Sodamodo> Hello
<Sodamodo> bhsx , What were you saying about ext3?
<bhsx> think you got the wrong guy...
<Sodamodo> ok
<Sodamodo> I said Heron was slow and you asked if I had ext3
<JediMaster> anyone know of any config programs for xorg to change the driver/screen res in hardy heron?
<Sodamodo> bhsx , no bells?
<bhsx> oh yeah
<bhsx> or if you were running on ntfs on a virtual drive
<amx109> JediMaster, gnome-randr-applet
<Sodamodo> Its a straight up ext3, I looked at Gparted
<bhsx> gotcha
<bhsx> i actually figured out the answer after some other things you had said
<bhsx> which is why i didn't pursue it
<JediMaster> amx109: thanks, couldn't find anything but announcements for hardy heron as it says about the resolution app!
<JediMaster> from google
<Sodamodo> any reason for sluggishness, besides beta-ness that is
<bhsx> i'm sure there's SOME reason for it... but i'm not seeing it here....   this is easily the best-responding desktop i've ever used (in linux)
<Sodamodo> Hmm.
<JediMaster> amx109: doesn't appear to be installed and can't find it with apt-get search
<amx109> JediMaster, sudo aptitude install gnome-randr-applet
<bhsx> no suggestions for playback of FairPlay aacs files?
<amx109> JediMaster, also, use randr for the search term
<JediMaster> doesn't help that I've just installed it and not connected it to teh network yet lol
<Sodamodo> bhsx , im going to reinstall, this pushing murderously slow.
<Sodamodo> this is*
<bhsx> good luck
<bhsx> i'm still having problems with my lappy & XP
<bhsx> i think Gpartd in hardy may be buggy
<bhsx> hey how do i brighten my display in hardy?  (i dont have a brightness wheel)
<fromport> bhsx: laptop ?
<bhsx> aye
<fromport> system -> prefences -> screen resolution
<fromport> hmmm it _used_ to  be there... looks different ... sorry
<bhsx> np
<bhsx> i looked there :)
<fromport> did you look under "power management" ?
<bhsx> hang on a sec... i actually am installing windows atm
<flackblag> bhsx: many laptops use Fn+F9/F10
<flackblag> or Fn plus other function keys
<flackblag> I don't think hardy has a software setting in the GUI
<bhsx> oh lol, i never noticed that :)
<bhsx> yup fm +f9
<bhsx> fn
<flackblag> :)
<flackblag> I would like to track down a sudden sound issue and have a hard time locating where the actual breakage occurred. It seems like a bug to me. Any help would be appreciated:
<flackblag> Sound always worked fine for me, also in Hardy
<bhsx> flackblag: you mean where you have sound with all applications... then it seems to just stop working?
<flackblag> Yesterday, after installing lots of updates from the weekend, sound in totem-gstreamer stopped working
<bhsx> i came across that yesterday on this desktop
<flackblag> Sound elsewhere is fine
<bhsx> maybe the new totem forgot to setup as pulseaudio?
<flackblag> gstreamer-properties is set to PulseAudio, as it has been for a while (when it worked)
<flackblag> when I reun the test in gstreamer-properties, I get: "PulseAudio Sound Server: Failed to connect: Connection refused"
<bhsx> bbiab, gotta go paint a wall (doing 1000 things at once today)
<jimmygoon> Firefox is crashing every time I try to access live.xbox.com
<flackblag> But even if I set it to Alsa, I have no sound in totem
<jimmygoon> and how can I reinstall Human theme because I'm not on the new murrine theme....
<flackblag> All the while, vlc etc works
<flackblag> Seems like an issue in PulseAudio in any case, but I couldn't find a report in Launchpad, so I wonder
<sarah____> anyone here use hardy haron?
<flackblag> And it's weird that totem seems to have no sound with whatever setting I choose
<jimmygoon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amx109> sarah____, im guessing most of us do, yes
<flackblag> sarah: it's the Hardy channel, so I would hope so :)
<jimmygoon> firefox crashes on this link. every. single. time. http://live.xbox.com/member/stripclubdj
<jimmygoon> with this error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61046/
<sarah____> :) cool
<sarah____> im deciding if i should upgrade... or wait for the release
<sarah____> any input?
<mkarnicki> hi guys. I want to help translating ubuntu hardy, where do i start?
<flackblag> jimmygoon: works for me
<amx109> sarah____, upgrade upgrade upgrade
<jimmygoon> flackblag, are you logged in? like do you actually see the gamer info?
<flackblag> sarah: if you need to ask, don't upgrade
<amx109> jimmygoon, links ok for me
<sarah____> :) but i have some documents i need, anyone i can upgrade without backing them up?
<jimmygoon> :( its okay until I login
<sarah____> anyway*
<jimmygoon> and it happens on every page I go to
<flackblag> sarah: see the topic of the channel :)
<tanner_> sarah____: is there any pressing reason you *need* to upgrade?
<flackblag> jimmygoon: sorry, I have no accoutn, so i cannot test that
<sarah____> well i really like ubuntu!
<tanner_> sarah____: does everything on your computer work properly?
 * JediMaster loves Hardy Heron =)
<jimmygoon> flackblag, well, thanks anyway
<bhsx> sarah____: can you use gmail or something like mybloop.com to backup before you install?
<mkarnicki> guys and gals, where can I start helping to translate hardy?
<flackblag> sarah: it is ALWAYS a good idea to have a backup when upgrading. Things _can go wrong. I know, I once lost 300 GB through user error (I was drunk, but still :)
<sarah____> it did until i tried to install AWN, messed with the sources.list and i have some broken links hehe
<tanner_> !translating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translating - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bhsx> mkarnicki: i'm not sure that this would be where to ask....
<sarah____> yeah i already added my docs to gmail
<tanner_> erm
<orvokki> flackblag: Heh, you don't really even *need* a version upgrade for that...
<flackblag> nope
<mkarnicki> well i'm sorry, but I don't know where to start. /community/participate isn't much informative..
<tanner_> mkarnicki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu
<mkarnicki> thank you!
<mkarnicki> have a good day ^-^ ! cheers
<bhsx> =)
<ks> i am frustrated with hardy :(
<sarah____> how does hardy compare to gusty?
<tanner_> arent we all
<KRF> why is that guidance thing still untranslated? :S
<KRF> or partly translated
<bhsx> ks: i think it feels a lot more responsive
<KRF> i'm happy with hardy. suspend/resume finally works ;)
<bhsx> and of course you can install Brasero on 7.10, but it's a nice integration into hardy
<sarah____> KRF: what computer specs do you have?
<flackblag> bhsx: did I understand you correctly that you saw the sound issue, too?
<sarah____> CPU/graphic card i mean.
<bhsx> everything feels very quick and solid
<bhsx> flackblag: i had a small glitch with sound last night
<KRF> sarah____, intel T7250, and a nv gf 9800 gt
<bhsx> not the same as you though
<KRF> errm, gf 8600 gt :P
<bhsx> and mine "fixed itself" with a bit of fiddling
<flackblag> ok, thanks. Seems not widespread, I guess. Good for Ubuntu, bad for me ...
<sarah____> KRF does amd/radeon have good support with linux, specifically ubuntu?
<theunixgeek> How do I downgrade to Gutsy?
<sarah____> i read they dont have great support
<bhsx> that's always the case, isn't it?
<h3sp4wn> sarah____: hardy will probably solve all your problems (but just create different ones)
<KRF> sarah____, nv is better
<bhsx> and i found an answer to my wifi dilmna too
<sarah____> you think nv is better? i read radeon in about 10 yrs will over take nv.
<sarah____> you agree?
<flackblag> theunixgeek: by reinstalling
<orvokki> sarah____: That's the life span of several computers...
<Raspberry> anybody else have an empty / missing gnome desktop  since the last round of updates?
<bhsx> it's the intel 3945abg, which has some nice drivers in universe, apparently
<sarah____> :P
<bhsx> as soon as i'm done installing win32 i'll check it out
<h3sp4wn> Raspberry: creating a new user ?
<Raspberry> I can see the Wireless N SSID now :)  But I still can't connect to it
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: no, existing user
<h3sp4wn> Something got totally mangled for me with network manager
<h3sp4wn> so I just moved the home dir away - now seems ok
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: yeah I could only connect to a single network
<h3sp4wn> but loads of the default stuff is missing
<Raspberry> heh I hate reconfiguring everything over and over again :P  I guess I can drop some of the configs back in like .mozilla and what-not
<h3sp4wn> I do - using stuff like gconf is annoying for that
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: I was playing around with KDE4 ... I had logged in just fine, but wanted to see what the fresh install was like since the latest updates...
<Raspberry> so I deleted .kde4 and then I couldn't login to KDE4... so I went to log back in to gnome... and I can log back in but no Desktop
<Raspberry> I hadn't logged out for 2-3 days
<JediMaster> sarah____: generally a machine really needs to be upgraded/replaced every 2-3 years, let alone 10, unfortunately, Intel/Nvidia combination outperforms AMD/ATI in most cases, which sucks, as I'm an AMD fan myself
<sarah____> me too
<Raspberry> I'm a big AMD fan, but wow is there a huge difference in performance between Intel and AMD
<h3sp4wn> JediMaster: Depends on the quality of components
<sarah____> my pc is 10 yrs old, its in dier need of an update!
<Raspberry> my Intel 1.6Ghz laptop out performs my Athlon64X2 4800+ desktop
<tanner_> Raspberry: you need the development kernel to get N to work properly
<orvokki> Raspberry: Core 2 Duo?
<Raspberry> tanner_: :)  hmm is it available in package form?  Or will the N stuff be put into the regular kernel soon?
<Raspberry> orvokki: yeah
<orvokki> Figures.
<ks> how do I specify --with=xennet --preload=xenblk options for initrd image ?
<Raspberry> orvokki: the new Santa Rosa
<ks> fucking hardy doesn't have mkinitrd
<h3sp4wn> ks: I would just edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<tanner_> Raspberry: perhaps in time for 8.10. if ever manage to get the kernel AND nvidia drivers there after to work ill let you know
<orvokki> Raspberry: Core 2 Duo >> Athlon64X2
<sarah____> anyone know the next code name for the next release?
<Raspberry> orvokki: yeah ... I've learned that
<orvokki> sarah____: One after Hardy?
<h3sp4wn> tanner_: Is there any drivers for N working in ap mode
<Raspberry> orvokki: there's nothing in the AMD family that performs at the same level for the $$$ which is a big disappointment
<nikrud> sarah____  intrepid ibex
<sarah____> orvokki yes
<sarah____> intrepid ibex? really?
<nikrud> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-February/025136.html  sarah____
<orvokki> Raspberry: Well, Core 2 Duo was a success. A bit of an unexpected one too outperforming everything AMD had to offer like that.
<sarah____> thanks nickrud
<Raspberry> brb... gonna reboot and see if this new stuff fixes my desktop
<h3sp4wn> My athlon x2 6400 seems to outperform my 2.4 ghz laptop
<Raspberry> orvokki: and I get ~6hrs of battery life out of my laptop in Windows ... and only 2.5 to 3hrs in Linux
<orvokki> h3sp4wn: Clock frequencies have mattered little for maybe half a decade.
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: what's the spec on your laptop?
<orvokki> That's really saying nothing unless you say the exact brand of the CPU.
<h3sp4wn> I thought it was presumed it was a recent core 2
<sarah____> what type of repository do you guys have enabled?
<h3sp4wn> seen as that is what is in discussion
<sarah____> for your sources.list
<orvokki> h3sp4wn: Maybe it's Core 2 instead of Core 2 Duo?
<h3sp4wn> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7700  @ 2.40GHz
<Raspberry> I will say that I could see that being possible as the 6400 black edition machines I've built for engineering shops just scream
<orvokki> Hmm, odd then.
<Raspberry> they are dual core with 1mb of L2 on each core
<fromport> raspberry: that's relative: are you doing the same ? if i leave my laptop idle and consume all power "idle" there's lesse then 10% in battery time between xp and hardy
<Raspberry> which is a big deal for AMD
<h3sp4wn> This Core 2 duo has 4mb per core afaik
<tanner_> h3sp4wn: and by ap mode you mean..to act as an accesspoint?
<h3sp4wn> tanner_: Yeah (ideally with WDS etc)
<sarah____> Raspberry: what do you mean 6400 "black edition machines" you'be built for engineering shopes?
<Raspberry> fromport: no, I'm surfing the web, writing notes (tablet) and SSH'd into a couple of servers things of that nature in Vista and in Linux, I'm surfing, and coding
<ks> h3sp4wn:  is this correct to use modules for --preload=xenblk ?
<sarah____> can you build me a black edition machine raspberry? :P
<h3sp4wn> ks: given you are using initramfs-tools
<Raspberry> sarah____: there's a "black edition" of the 6000 and 6400 series AMD AM2 Athlon64x2 processors that have their timing unlocked for overclocking (although I'm not overclocking them)
<tanner_> h3sp4wn: i believe i recall seeing something a while about about some WAP models (linksys or d-link perhaps?) 802.11n capable that used linux as its base
<sarah____> just a list of spec, i can do the shopping
<sarah____> oh i see
<Raspberry> tanner_: I have one of them
<sarah____> you a fan of the macbook air?
<h3sp4wn> tanner_: binary only kernel modules
<ks> h3sp4wn:  i've edited the said file and ran update-initramfs -u
<Raspberry> tanner_: the Linksys WRT-600n ... I just bought it last week ... and Linksys has released the source... it's a dual-band 2.4ghz and 5.0ghz router
<h3sp4wn> ks: have a look inside to see if it worked then
<h3sp4wn> ks: its a cpio.gz
<tanner_> h3sp4wn: not 100% sure on that, though i believe work is being made to madwifi
<tanner_> Raspberry: i have the WRT330N model which i also believe has the source out
<ks> h3sp4wn:  here is output of boot http://pastebin.ca/957176
<DanaG> Argh, why does gparted use ntfsclone instead of dd?
<Raspberry> tanner_: yup I think so
<ks> h3sp4wn:  see lines 31-32 and 40-43
<Raspberry> tanner_: I had a NetGear before but it was horrible -- I got tired of restarting it a couple times a week ... or whenever pidgin on linux (?!?!?! why??!) would make it's initial connection
<tanner_> Raspberry: i generally try to avoid netgear :D
<ks> h3sp4wn:  i think modules directive loads it too late
<h3sp4wn> ks: Is it your custom kernel ?
<h3sp4wn> If it is why do you need an initramfs at all ?
<Raspberry> tanner_: they used to be good
<tanner_> Raspberry: ah i see which one you got.. i think the only difference between ours is the NAS
<tanner_> I suppose, i prefer linksys myself
<Raspberry> tanner_: really? the 350 is dual-channel? MIMO
<h3sp4wn> Best router I have is gateway
<sarah____> linksys is good, but they need to make their products look better
<sarah____> i like mac's airport extreme wireless
<DanaG> Argh, why does gparted use ntfsclone instead of dd?  It's so much slower than dd.
<sarah____> and g-techs wireless
 * DanaG uses a Buffalo router with dd-wrt firmware.
<DanaG> Viva la QoS!
<Raspberry> I wanted to get a Buffalo but they're kinda "unavailable" here in the US
<DanaG> I wish I could've been the judge in that case.  I would've told the plaintiffs this:
<sarah____> i thought KFC had them no? hehe
<DanaG> "Hey, it's unfair to pick on only one company.  If you want to sue one, you must sue ALL of them!"
<tanner_> Raspberry: i know it supports both b/g and N at the same time (if thats what you are referring to as dual-band) and yes MIMO
<DanaG> Muhahahaha.
<tanner_> erm, not "and yes"
<Raspberry> tanner_: no, this one has two channels... so you can connect to 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz at the same time... and / or keep them separate completely ... with different security and everything
<ks> h3sp4wn:  yes it is
<sarah____> Raspberry im in dier need of a computer grade. Mine is almost 9 years old.... had it since 99'-00' good old HP still kicking.
<h3sp4wn> My router has 2 mini-pci's seperate (b/g and a)
<sarah____> any input on building a neat pc?
<tanner_> Raspberry: not 100% on that, the AP actually isnt plugged in yet.. not until i get 11n working
<Raspberry> sarah____: https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/Wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=6671346&WishListTitle=MCE+Order+Sept25th
<blizzkid> lo all. how can I use the cd after installation? When trying to use apt-get from cd, it fails to mount the cd
<DanaG> good site for notebooks: notebookreview.com
<sarah____> newegg or directiger cheaper?
<Raspberry> tanner_: as far as I know the WRT600N is one of the only (and the only from Linksys) Dual-Band router
<ks> anyone knows load precedence of initramfs configs ?
<Raspberry> if you've got a newer N card ... it'll hop on the 2.4Ghz and the 5Ghz spectrums at the same time and give you more throughput
<sarah____> Raspberry: i think i need this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=34-220-189-18.jpg&Image=34-220-189-18.jpg%2c34-220-189-03.jpg%2c34-220-189-04.jpg%2c34-220-189-05.jpg%2c34-220-189-06.jpg%2c34-220-189-07.jpg%2c34-220-189-08.jpg%2c34-220-189-09.jpg%2c34-220-189-19.jpg%2c34-220-189-13.jpg%2c34-220-189-10.jpg%2c34-220-189-15.jpg%2c34-220-189-11.jpg%2c34-220-189-12.jpg%2c34-220-189-16.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&Wa
<sarah____> terMark=1&Item=N82E16834220189&Depa=3&Description=ASUS+R2H-BH059T-3+7%22+Ultra+Mobile+PC
<sarah____> ultra portable!
<ks> as i see /scripts/init-premount  is being loaded before /scripts/local-top
<sarah____> its like the one Dr Makay uses in Stargate Atlantis
<sarah____> you seen that show?
<Raspberry> heh yeah
<Athaki> I am very impressed with Hardy so far. It's looking to be a great release.
<Raspberry> sarah____: there's a version of Ubuntu that is specifically made for the UMPC systems
<Raspberry> sarah____: it's in development through a partnership w/ intel -- so maybe it'll have good power mgmt
<blizzkid> Athaki: I have to disagree: I'm stuck with an install without nic/wlan drivers, and it fails to use the cd for apt-get
<h3sp4wn> You seen the price of those things total rip off
<sarah____> isn't Intrepid Ibex for UMPC too?
<Athaki> blizzkid: I'm running it in virtualbox
<Raspberry> sarah____: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<sarah____> thanks
<orvokki> *sigh*
<tanner_> Raspberry: interesting.
<orvokki> This looks the start of a happy debug session.
<DanaG> I've built a desktop once, but if I ever get a desktop again, it'll be an OEM.  YOu know why?  WARRANTYY.
<Raspberry> blizzkid: so download the nic / wlan packages and then install them via USB drive or something like that ... what machine do you have ?
<DanaG> (don't mean to be yelling, but I can't do bold or italics.)
<sarah____> Raspberry what do you think about the ultra light Macbook air?
<sarah____> worth the buy or not
<tanner_> sarah____: crap
<tanner_> sarah____: if your going to waste a lot of money on a ultraportable, you should get a Thinkpad X300 instead :)
<blizzkid> Raspberry: nice idea, but the only driver is a patched madwifi, that needs build-essential, and that one has too much dependencies to download all of them by hand. Can I put a directory on my harddrive in sources.list?
<DanaG> Ugh, another bad thing about ntfsclone: it runs sched_normal and thus bogs down the whole system quite horribly.
<sarah____> Thinkpad X300 isnt that ultraportable is it?
<Raspberry> blizzkid: yes if you do it right :P
<Raspberry> sarah____: no
<DanaG> HP 2510p is also nice and light, with up to 9 hours battery life on the 9-cell.
<Raspberry> sarah____: too expensive yet ... I have a thinkpad X61t
<blizzkid> Raspberry: can you help me there? (or even better: point to a mounted iso)
<tanner_> whats not ultraportable about the X300 sarah____
<sarah____> wow "thinkpad X61t" i like that rotating screen. very neat
<Raspberry> blizzkid: that'd probably be the best thing to do ... mount the install ISO and point to that
<sarah____> X300 sarah still looks bulky from the picture
<sarah____> tanner_
<Raspberry> blizzkid: again though... what model machine?
<tanner_> x61t is very nice :) along with X61 and X61s
<blizzkid> Raspberry: and how exactly would I do that? (machine is Asus F5RL)
<h3sp4wn> Well thinkpads actually have a semi decent keyboard
<tanner_> sarah____: less than an inch at its thickest
<Raspberry> and the thinkpads look the same after 5 years ... not like a cracked and scuffed piece of plastic
<tanner_> h3sp4wn: thinkpads have the BEST keyboards. period
<h3sp4wn> And don't break easily
<tanner_> h3sp4wn: fixed that for you ;)
<tanner_> my T41 can attest to Raspberry's statement
<Raspberry> my grandma is running XP on my 10yr old THinkpad T21 ... works great
<tanner_> erm, T40*
<h3sp4wn> tanner_: I prefer a sun keyboard (UNIX layout)
<Raspberry> the only thing I've had to fix with it is replaced the hard drive after it died 3 years ago
<h3sp4wn> cannot have that with a laptop though :/
<tanner_> heh
<sarah____> macbook air is good, a little expensive, biggest negative factor is only 1 usb port
<h3sp4wn> I like my X31 though (much better designed than this Compaq)
<DanaG> Oh hey, if you like the IBM / Lenovo keyboards, you can actually get them for desktops, too.
<blizzkid> Raspberry: how can I point sources.list to a mounted iso?
<Raspberry> I've owned 3 thinkpads and 1 toshiba and 1 compaq ...  the compaq was an insult ... their customer service was worse...  the toshiba (M200 tablet) was ok, but crappy design ... had to replace the keyboard... case was cracked... dust under the protective screen that can't be removed w/o taking it all apart...  Nothing to complain about with the thinkpads...  The only thing I miss on my X61t is the "ThinkLight" that would light up the
<Raspberry> keyboard in the dark
<DanaG> http://lenovoblogs.com/designmatters/?p=58
<sarah____> is it possible to setup my own pop3 email account on ubuntu?
<Raspberry> blizzkid: google much? http://alecthegeek.wordpress.com/2007/01/06/handy-hack-how-to-install-the-ubuntu-install-cd-onto-the-hard-disk/
<Raspberry> DanaG: I have one of those :)
<Raspberry> $100!!
 * tanner_ loves his thinkpad "nipple" trackpoint
<blizzkid> sorry Raspberry, I must have overlooked that one (or was looking for wrong keywords ;))
<U-Dinlow> I'd like to get my geforce4 card to output to tv - any help?
<Scunizi> sarah____, do you want ot access a pop3 account or setup a pop3 server
<DanaG> If I were to get a desktop again, I'd definitely want a keyboard with a touchpad.  Much less RSI-inducing than my MX700 mouse.
<h3sp4wn> This hp has a nipple and a touchpad but I use an external mouse
<DanaG> oh yeah, the HP 2510p laptop:  http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3905
<sarah____> scunizi setup a pop3 server
<sarah____> like ally@myisp
<SeveredCross> I've heard terrible things about HP laptops.
 * DanaG goes to point at the XKCD comic about the "eraser mice" -- in fact, they left out the term "eraser"
<sarah____> i can use apache2 for that right?
<Scunizi> sarah____, probably can.. that one I don't know how to do.. might try in #ubuntu-server
<DanaG> This is a business one, not a consumer one.
<jfm> Hi, on news.gnome.org, (FootNotes), it says the new version of Totem included in Gnome 2.22 has VLC support.  I would more information about this feature.   Thanks a lot.
<SeveredCross> sarah____: Er, Apache isn't for POP3.
<sarah____> oh yeah..
<sarah____> i know a few pop3 apps though
<sarah____> just havn't tried any yet
<Scunizi> SeveredCross, sarah____  oops.. wrong spot..
<KalEl> stuck with a tracker-search-tool bug
<KalEl> unfortunately cannot even compile it myself for some reason :(
<sarah____> dovecot might be good
 * tanner_ waits until a Thinkpad X series has: widescreen, expresscard, outdoor capable screen, and 6 hours battery life
<h3sp4wn> tanner_: Is there an X series with a quadro ?
<tanner_> h3sp4wn: nVidia?
<tanner_> i believe all the X series use integrated graphics
<tanner_> ill check though..
<cyclonut> howdy folks
<h3sp4wn> My X series uses a radeon mobility (pretty old)
 * DanaG wants something 14" or 15" with an upper-midrange GPU.
<h3sp4wn> with xig's x server its cool though
<DanaG> xig?
<h3sp4wn> xig.com
<DanaG> Zig, for great justice.
<sarah____> hey Raspberry take a look at this
<sarah____> http://laptops.webhostingoverview.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/158.jpg
<DanaG> Or something like that.
<sarah____> now that is neat
<cyclonut> so, the newest intel driver fixes troubles with exa. However, I have xaa forced in xorg.conf. I have been seeing performance decreases that indicate EXA may be working, instead of xaa. how might I check whether xaa or exa rendering is in action?
<h3sp4wn> cyclonut: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cyclonut> ty
<tanner_> h3sp4wn: i'm pretty sure the integrated intel graphics are superior to the older radeons :P
<h3sp4wn> tanner_: perhaps technically - I guess with xig's intel driver would be much better
<cyclonut> xig's driver?
<cyclonut> are there custom intel drivers written?
<e\ectro_> sarah____: what kinda laptop is that?
<h3sp4wn> xig has one you can have if you pay for it
<cyclonut> hrmm
<h3sp4wn> (you can get a demo)
<cyclonut> h3sp4wn, how do I get in touch with this xig?
<h3sp4wn> xig.com
<sarah____> i think its a new "concept" by IBm e\ectro_
<e\ectro_> sarah____: looks very nice
<tanner_> h3sp4wn: i'm not sure how relevant it is anymore given the full specs to intels graphics cards are now open :-\
<sarah____> indeed
<sarah____> i want ti!
<sarah____> want it*
<h3sp4wn> tanner_: Well the full specs for those ati chips were also open
<h3sp4wn> still the ati drivers suck/sucked whilst xig's did not
<oxigen> is Ubuntu Brainstorm available for download like is MediaWiki?
 * DanaG now really does want an ATI for next time around.
<DanaG> I'm sick of nvidia, and I'm willing to take a temporary performance (or even reliability) hit for the sake of being free of nvidia blob.
<sarah____> e\ectro_ "In addition, Lenovo company has shown photographs of a new concept laptop Thinkpad Reserve Edition. According to the web resource Notebook Italia it will be a powerful laptop (probably will be built on the platform Santa Rosa). Most likely it will be similar to Lenovo Super Sexy “Yoga”, which won the award Red Dot Award for design."
<oxigen> DanaG: what's wrong with nvidia?
<Adys> a lot of things
<Peter-> Hi, could someone help me with Urban Terror?
<e\ectro_> sarah____: hopefully equipped with SSD :)
<DanaG> HP one offers SSD.
<sarah____> haha
<sarah____> would be nice
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and now there ARE 5400rpm 1.8" drives.
<bhsx> is there a app to fix grub in the livecd?
<e\ectro_> rpms are a thing of the past
<gaminggeek> anyone else finding that flash doesnt like sharing sound anymore?
<e\ectro_> gaminggeek: I know that firefox 3.0 doesnt really care for youtube that much]
 * DanaG thinks it's stupid having PulseAudio installed and enabled by default WITHOUT any of the supporting packages (such as libflashsupport).
<sarah____> i dont know if i want thinkpad x300 or macbook air!
<DanaG> Watch me perform an impression of Flash:
<DanaG> *segfault*
<gaminggeek> I dont see why we even need pulse
<DanaG> *segfault*
<oxigen> is Ubuntu Brainstorm available for download like is MediaWiki?
<e\ectro_> sarah____: the macbook air is so sexy though
<tanner_> sarah____: you just have to decide if you want looks, or functionality
<gaminggeek> all it does atm is add problems
<mneptok> move xig. for great justice.
<gaminggeek> not ready for prime time IMHO
<sarah____> right, the air is sexy, but with only 1 USB port, i cant have my ipod or my mouse at the same time
<DanaG> Pulse is sweet if you have multiple audio devices.
<sarah____> and only a 60gb harddrive, thats too small
<RAOF> DanaG: I thought libflashsupport was now a dependency of flashplugin-nonfree?
<e\ectro_> sarah____: USB hub
<sarah____> but i think you can get an external harddrive
<Peter-> No-one cant help me on Urban Terror problem?
<sarah____> USB hub?
<tanner_> sarah____: dont forget, the air's port is obfuscated, so you may have problems connecting devices
<poseidon> How do I edit the appearance of the menus, etc?  I don't want everything to be brownish orange, I prefer more of a blue.  Is there a way I can do this?
<DanaG> Hmm, maybe it is, but the GUI tools are missing.
<tanner_> e\ectro_: defeats the point of mobility having to carry a hub ;)
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, that's true.
<sarah____> e\ectro_ good idea, totally forgot about the hub
<e\ectro_> sarah____: yeah, http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatSectionView.process?Section_Id=205966
<RAOF> Or you could just have a bluetooth mouse, of course.
<e\ectro_> ;)
<mneptok> sarah____: are you looking for a nicely portable laptop? or specifically a UMPC?
<DanaG> And if PulseAudio crashes, then it can make media player apps start to rapidly DESTROY ALL MEMORY.
<DanaG> s/DESTROY/eat/
<RAOF> DanaG: Oh, _that's_ what causes it?
<RAOF> :)
<sarah____> lightly portable, and functional
<sarah____> and dont forget about looks! :)
<gaminggeek> ok I have libflashplayer
<e\ectro_> sarah____: macbook air it is ;)
<DanaG> I think HP looks cool.
<sarah____> haha
<sarah____> although, it will set me back a few weeks paycheck!
<DanaG> I'm going to get the 15" DTR HP business one.
<mneptok> sarah____: i can higly recommend the Lenovo V200. i have one, and love it. and i know a thing or two about Ubuntu and hardware. :)
<DanaG> And I'll get a case sticker of the Heron!
<e\ectro_> sarah____: thats what boyfriends / husbands are for
<sarah____> haha lol
<gaminggeek> but flash/paulse doesnt like it if I have banshee open at the same time as a flash video is playing
<sarah____> e\ectro_ wanna pay for mine? jk
<e\ectro_> sarah____: my wife is the same way, just shoes and bags
<tanner_> O.o @ e\ectro_
<sarah____> e\ectro_ do you know if the air will be replaced by a newer one anytime soon? kinda like with all those ipods/iphones each were replaced with a better model
<Adys> What's the difference between uninterruptile and running status for processes?
<e\ectro_> sarah____: its inevitable
<sarah____> true
<e\ectro_> sarah____: only question is when..
<sarah____> yup
<sarah____> i remmber the iphone
<RAOF> Adys: Uninterruptible often means "blocking in the kernel", IE: it's not possible for this process to recieve a signal.
<e\ectro_> sarah____: right now I'd rather have the android
<Adys> aight
<sarah____> was around $4-500 and then, it dropped around $200?
<Assid> heya
 * DanaG admits: he does like HP a little bit too much (minorly fanboyish, but not like the "omg they can do no wrong" Apple fanboys).
<tanner_> haha
<orvokki> Hmm, I suppose I could've checked for nvidia-glx-new bugs before trying out Hardy. ;>
<tanner_> its always interesting seeing the apple fanboys go crazy on places like.. digg.com, engadget, etc
<Gupp> hrm i have a problem that i cant enable eth0 for some weird reason
<DanaG> I'm more like just somebody who goes "hey, look at this!  hey, look at this!  hey, look at this!  hey, look at this!  " (pointing to different things) perhaps a big annoyingly much.
<marlun> How can I disable the use of proprietary grpahics (ATI) drivers from console? I enabled it and now as soon as I come into gnome the screen turns white.
<DanaG> Heh, anybody else think this looks like an RROD'd xbox 360?  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8355585&type=product&id=1177112314432
<buttterz> hello
<mneptok> marlun: switch to another virtual console and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<caesa1> help! I changed my screen resolution to 1280*1024 upsidedown, and now all I can see is the mouse. How do I change the resolution in a different init?
<buttterz> adinc , ping!
<buttterz> caesa1 , i don't understand in a different init
<Gupp> someone knows how to change mac address so eth0 will be recognized?
<Gupp> becouse now it is different from  te .vmx
<Gupp> or is the change generated to static enough?
<buttterz> caesa1, in xorg.conf you can change your screen resolution if it isn't booting -- otherwise you can run a xconfig type program to reset the configuration
<caesa1> buttterz, are you sure? I looked in xorg.conf, but I found nothing related to the resolution, like I usually do
<buttterz> thats where it resides -- it has to be there
<DanaG> Did you change it just as a user?  Does the login screen work?
<DanaG> If so, it's more likely a user preference.
<caesa1> here, let me pull it up
<buttterz> caesa1 , its in the screen section.....
<xopher> How do I like, completely reset my sound / sound card configuration? Cause I can't get my surround/LFE working at all.
<caesa1> Section "Screen"
<caesa1> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<caesa1> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<caesa1> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<caesa1> EndSection
<caesa1> that's all that's in the screen section.
<caesa1> um, DanaG. I did change it as a user. The login screen does work. I did it through preferences.
<DanaG> Hmm, I'll look where it's stored in gconf.
<orvokki> Hmm, I seriously hope RC and final will be compatible with nvidia glob even though it's not officially supported by Ubuntu...
<buttterz> orvokki , it should be considering its not part of a distrobution
<DanaG> this is one place I found some preferences about screen resolution:  /desktop/gnome/screen/
<buttterz> you have to authorize their installation and use.
<caesa1> thanks, let me check that out.
<DanaG> so, gconftool --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/screen/
<DanaG> (not root!)
<caesa1> wait, not /desktop.
<caesa1> can you tell me the full path?
<caesa1> because ~/Desktop doesn't make sense. Why would there be a gnome folder on my desktop?
<DanaG> That's the path in gconf.
<caesa1> or do you mean ~/gnome/screen
<caesa1> oh ok
<buttterz> caesa1 , it should be there and change that with a known working resolution
<buttterz> default/0/%gconf
<buttterz> i mean you have to do this in your flavor of editor
<caesa1> ok.
<DanaG> gconftool will unset it for you.
<DanaG> That'll let it go to defaults.
<buttterz> i would set what you know
<buttterz> to be known good.
<DanaG> yeah, default/0/%gconf is the deepest file.
<caesa1> ok, I think I understand your solution DanaG. I need to ask a few questions buttters
<caesa1> what exactly is this default/0/%gconf ?
<caesa1> is it a file directory, or gconftool directory?
<caesa1> or a value to set something
<Assid> hey dana
<rectec794613> I need help upgrading to hardy
<robinson> just did a clean install of unbuntu hardy beta.. Seems as though the HD is not responding. Like the OS stalls a lot..
<caesa1> or what?
<DanaG> IO scheduler in Hardy seems laggy -- especially when doing gparted.
<robinson> running dmesg, i have a lot of segfaults
<DanaG> I'm copying an NTFS partition somewhere, and it's majorly bogging down the rest of the system.
<robinson> possibly just a bad installatin?
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: switch to another then
<rectec794613> I NEED HELP WITH UPGRADING TO HARDY
<caesa1> well, I'm going to try that. I'll be back.
<buttterz> rectec794613 , then i would say you shouldn't my friend
<h3sp4wn> If you have working ncq then deadline is pretty good
<buttterz> please don't yell.
<DanaG> Switch to another?  IO scheduler?  How?
<rectec794613> ?
<h3sp4wn> Its in /sys
<DanaG> My 7k200-200 has NCQ, I believe.
<DanaG> The USB Fujitsu.... I haven't a clue.
<h3sp4wn> /sys/block/sd?/queue/scheduler
<h3sp4wn> the file has the choices in
<rectec794613> i cant get thru the upgrade
<rectec794613> its stuck
<h3sp4wn> If you have a high quality scsi or fc setup then noop is the best
<DanaG> noop anticipatory deadline [cfq]  -- default on both.
<buttterz> rectec794613 , ok -- whats the deal...
<DanaG> What are the other choices?
<lime4x4> anyone here running kde4 on hardy? Does it still use a xorg file yet for screen positions and such?
<rectec794613> its stuck on installing this program called "unzip"
<sourcemaker>  will the next kubuntu release support more than one encrypted partitions?
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: Well you are using cfq
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: You can use noop, anticipatory or deadline
<h3sp4wn> I wouldn't use anticipatory (drops throughput alot)
<h3sp4wn> noop probably not good except on high end disks
<DanaG> Heh, one of my instances of folding@home was still running.
<h3sp4wn> deadline maybe
<DanaG> Another thing that helped was schedtool-ing ntfsclone to SCHED_BULK or SCHED_IDLEPRIO
<rectec794613> its stuck on installing this program called "unzip"
<buttterz> rectec794613 , ok -- i mean i need more information than that
<DanaG> Hmm, seems like stopping that may have been enough already.
<buttterz> rectec794613 , is this an important system that hasn't been backed up??
<rectec794613> it hasnt benn backed up
<rectec794613> *been
<buttterz> rectec794613 , and i'm assuming this is your main computer at home as well...
<rectec794613> yes
<buttterz> well first you shouldn't have installed a beta then haha -- but can you crap the upgrade and start over with it?
<buttterz> or is it hardlocked
<sourcemaker> can I use a encrypted file system for more then 1 partition? How does it work when starting kubuntu? Will I be asked for 2 or more passphrase?
<buttterz> sourcemaker , what? are you using truecrypt
<rectec794613> i can restart the copm but it will probably mess it up
<rectec794613> *comp
<buttterz> rectec794613 , it certainly will -- you need to try to restart the upgrade within now with the live cd in -- there is no real way to do this except halt the current if you are SURE its not moving anymore and restart the upgrade...
<sourcemaker> buttterz: no... luks...
<sourcemaker> buttterz: I have installed the kubuntu beta for testing
<buttterz> sourcemaker , ok i don't understand what you are asking right now
<rectec794613> I'm not so sure about this...
<Dr_willis> Im not paranoid enough to use an encrypted filesystem. :)
<buttterz> rectec794613 , then let it sit and your computer will stay the way it is -- this is just a bad situation for you -- there is no way really to resolve it without breaking the install process if its halted entirely
 * DanaG wonders how large of a drive he would need to keep at least two or three snapshots of a 200GB hard drive.
<rectec794613> ok
<DanaG> I'd be using OS-specific backup things for each of Windows, Linux, and OS ("10, not X").
<rectec794613> i'll see what i can do
<rectec794613> btw its already halfway through
<DanaG> One big thing I'd want in a backup drive: firewire.
<DanaG> USB is like this:  "DMA?  Durrrh, never heard of it."
<sourcemaker> buttterz: the new installer of the kubuntu supports to use an encrypted file system... but I use different patitions for my user data... and os data... how does this work? I have then 1 passphrase for each patition? right?
<buttterz> sourcemaker , yes.
<buttterz> you can make them the same though
<buttterz> are you in the NSA haha
<robinson> lime4x4: anyone answer you yet? stepped away for a minute
<sourcemaker> buttterz: sure :-)
<buttterz> i'm just kidding
<buttterz> sourcemaker , then it would seem if you are NSA the more passwords the better encrypt away!!!
<bluefoxx> 8.04 is sweet!
<buttterz> haha you guys should start messing with andrew morton kernels not just new versions of ubuntu
<sourcemaker> buttterz: Well... NSA guys won't ask my questions... i think :-)
<buttterz> sourcemaker , actually i'm trying to get an internship with them from union college (where i attend)
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> why does hardy recocnize my hard drive as sata? :o
<DanaG> Ooh, deadline scheduler helps quite a lot!  Thanks, h3sp4wn.
<jin> _Angelus_: that's how the new kernel works it seems
<_Angelus_> :/
<_Angelus_> reeding any drive as sata? LoL
<jin> _Angelus_: it's just the naming I think
<_Angelus_> nope
<_Angelus_> when i went to configure LVM during install
<_Angelus_> it said something like
<_Angelus_> SATA bla bla bla ATA bla bla
<_Angelus_> :/
<AzureSkies> lol
<lime4x4> Robinson no
<bluefoxx> has anyone had luck booting from a SCSI drive using an adaptec adaptor?
<_Angelus_> bluefoxx,  no , but i had a (luck?) getting my ATA recocnizze as SCSI or SATA
<_Angelus_> lol
<bluefoxx> lol
<bluefoxx> brb[booting friends comp into winblows]
<h3sp4wn> bluefoxx: What is the issue
<orvokki> Now, that was interesting.
<caesa1> hurrah, it works! Thanks DanaG and buttterz. There are still some bugs, so I may ask you questions later. But at least I can function.
<bluefoxx> my second computer wont boot off of the 50 pin scsi drive
<orvokki> Any ideas on how to get Gnome bars back except killing X session?
<orvokki> I seem to have slightly crashed this.
<bluefoxx> it boots partly then hangs saying "grub" and lights the floppy  light
<bluefoxx> brb
<orvokki> Ah, whatever. I can afford killing it, I think.
<nextstep> Hello everyone I am having an issue with my wireless network being locked to 1mb ... can anyone help ?
<DanaG> All ATA drivers are now using the SCSI subsystem.
<dirk__> exit
<axisys> is there a way I can get tv listing in cli ?
<axisys> instead of visiting lets say tv.yahoo.com
<nextstep> can anyone help with a wireless issue in hardy ?
<robinson> hey. I was here just a bit ago whining about Kubuntu Hardy Beta w/KDE4 running VERY slow. I had segfaults for scim-ridge showing under dmesg.
<robinson> Fixed it by installing "scim"
<robinson> not sure what that does, but it is runny smooth as silk now
<robinson> Hope this helps someone
<AnswerGuy> scim is the "simple Chinese input method"
<robinson> freaky.. So, really, nothing scim needs to even be installed?
<robinson> wonder why scim-bridge was segfaulting in the first place
<AnswerGuy> Use for i18n of Chinese (and other Asian languages such as Korean, and Japanese)
<DanaG> simple _common_
<DanaG> not just Chinese.
<SilverDawn> Hey all, Ive had this issue a billion times but i just dont remember how to fix it, With compiz i have no boarders on the windows and i cant use my terminal (Nvidia gfxcard)
<robinson> whatever the case may be, works now
<DanaG> IT can also do Latex:
<AnswerGuy> Oops, sorry, my bad.  "common"
<DanaG> r∠θ    jωL   ℜ + ℑ
<DanaG> See?  Nifty.
<SilverDawn> Its like the window decorator isnt starting
<robinson> any idea why this package was causing my system to creep like the dead?
<robinson> in Alpha 6 release, by default, some scim keyboard icon was in the taskbar, and it worked fine. IN Beta 1, this icon is not present. Whatever package i installed place the icon back, and now the laptop works
<AnswerGuy> Well, if the "scim-ridge" was depending on talking to the scim process (server/daemon) ...
<AnswerGuy> Then it stands to reason that its constant efforts to connect to it (via some UNIX domain socket, for example) might make input very choppy
<AnswerGuy> Since it's a keyboard input processor that would be very bad.
<SilverDawn> Anyone at all
<nextstep> wtb wireless that works in Hardy ..lol
<SilverDawn> Having a window decorator is definitly nice....
<robinson> understand.
<clusty> hey
<AnswerGuy> Apparently it's "smart common input method" BTW
<cyclonut> nextstep, intel or broadcom wifi?
<robinson> nother question, then: in KDE4, how do i open a root file manager?
<clusty> i am having problems with my webcam in hardy. it used to work with the uvcvideo driver
<nosrednaekim> robinson: kdesudo dolphin from a krunner will do
<clusty> now not even the self compiled mod wont work
<clusty> anyone got it running?
<robinson> mosrednaekim: i get an error that says "command not found!"
<robinson> it worked fine in KDE 3.5.9
<robinson> may just be something broken... it is a beta. afterall
<nosrednaekim> robinson: ah... kdesudo seems to be kde3 only.... try kdesu dolphin
<robinson> same thing
<robinson> in the package manager, kdesudo-kde4 is installed, though
<nosrednaekim> robinson: run a "dpkg -L kdesudo-kde4" to see what files that package installs
<robinson> kdesudo is listed as a binary
<robinson> go figure
<nosrednaekim> robinson: whats the path to it?
<nosrednaekim>  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdesudo?
<robinson> yes
<robinson> let me try with the full path and see what happens
<dandel> hmm is it me or is firefox2 package not working right... it keeps launching firefox 3.0 only.
<nosrednaekim> robinson: try running "kdesudo dolphin" from a konsole instead of a krunner
<robinson> from konsole, i get a GUI popup that states "command not found!" No extra output in the konsole
<nosrednaekim> robinson: whats full path do? same thing?
<robinson> yes
<nosrednaekim> robinson: what about "kdesudo konqueror"
<robinson> same thing with konqueror
<robinson> side note: command to make a symbolic link for /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4 pointing to location /usr/lib/mozilla/pugins
<nosrednaekim> ln -sf source destination
<robinson> thank you
<robinson> has there been any progress on getting GTK applications "pretty" in KDE4 yet?
<nosrednaekim> robinson: yeah... we are working on it
<robinson> You're a dev?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<nosrednaekim> though I'm not working on that specific thing
<robinson> boy, do i feel special! Thank you for working with me on the dolphin thing!
<nosrednaekim> huh... not like I helped any <_<
<robinson> what is your area of expertise?
<robinson> hey, much better response that i would have gotten from microsoft :)
<nosrednaekim> I work on configuration apps... working on the printer config app right now.
<robinson> do you have any information on why i cannot adjust the time and date?
<nosrednaekim> robinson: BTW... its not reccomended... but if you must run dolphin as root, give it a shot with sudo.
<robinson> I already moved the files i wanted using the konsole, but thanks
<robinson> Actually, using the tip you gave me for the sym link
<nosrednaekim> robinson: and file a bug on that too.
<robinson> I wanted to map firefox 3 plugins to another location where the plugins seem to be installing. works fine
<robinson> will do, gimme a few seconds
<robinson> what do i need to put as the package name, or shall i just put "i dont know"
<robinson> dolphin-kde4, i assume
<nosrednaekim> kdesudo-kde4
<robinson> oops, thanks
<twb> Hi, is there an ETA for new desktop-i386.iso in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/ ?  If so, what is it?
<twb> (The alpha images have disappeared.)
<robinson> got it:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo-kde4/+bug/206863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206863 in kdesudo-kde4 "Kubuntu Hardy KDE4 - unable to open a root file manager" [Undecided,New]
<nosrednaekim> robinson: great
<marlun> How come it is so slow when controlling a computer through Vinagre even though I'm using it locally on a fast line? Window's Remote Desktop is a lot faster.
<twb> What is vinagre?  An RFB/VNC client?
<marlun> twb: yeah it's the new vnc client in HH.
<DanaG> ugh, ntfsclone seems to be taking a ludicrously long time.  It's getting quite horrible (1-digit MB/sec) throughput.
<DanaG> dd_rescue (for the sake of not having to choose block size as with dd) gets at least 22 megabytes per second.
<googlah> Hi, was told to change to 2.6.24-11 to get the sound to work. anyone know where I could find this package?
<DanaG> -12 has been fixed for sound, actually.  You just need the corresponding linux-ubuntu-modules package.
<twb> marlun: try enabling JPEG compression.
<robinson> in KDE4 systemsettings, where is the "Administrator" button so things can be chagned?
<googlah> Oh, I see. Well, I have the Intel HDA HD Audio on my motherboard. what could the corresponding ubuntu-module package name be_
<DanaG> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<marlun> twb: how? can't find any settings dialog in Vinagre...
<twb> marlun: I don't know; I don't use GUIs.
<googlah> could try it
<googlah> thanks DanaG.
<twb> marlun: I think it's a choice the (VNC) client requests, rather than being set on the server.
<nosrednaekim> robinson: to tell you the truth, I don't know.
<nosrednaekim> robinson: what are you trying to change?
<googlah> DanaG: Was already installed.. but doesn't seem to work anyway.
<DanaG> Odd.  Anything in dmesg relating to sound?
<Agrajag-> g'day, i'm having trouble with my keypad, i've got a standard US 105 key keyboard which is selected in keyboard prefs, but the keypad doesn't seem to work in any apps. xev reports the keypresses and has the KeyPress/KeyRelease events, and gives "XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (39) "9"" which looks correct (when i press the keypad 9)
<TuTUXG_> sweet, suspend finally works on my t61p
<googlah> DanaG: Looks good there.
<DanaG> Hmm.  Are the sound modules at least loaded?
<googlah> I guess so, any clue how to check it out?
<robinson> nosrednaekim: sorry , got distracted and found a related bug report that may also help with the kdesudo issue.. Check this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/184491
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184491 in kdebase-workspace "[KDE 4] Cannot get admin privileges in KDE4.0 System settings (Date/Time, Login Manager)" [Low,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Hmm, lsmod | grep snd   -- don't paste it; just look if anything seemse relevant.
<jessica_> hi dose anyone know how to control my fan speed sins putting hardy on my fans running at low speed and my laptop is getting very hot
<mneptok> Agrajag-: numlock?
<googlah> Yeah, all is there DanaG. The sound control says HDA Intel too, just that I have no sound
<DanaG> Odd.  Try running alsamixer in the console and experimenting with the various sliders.  Gnome's volume control hides most controls by default.
<Agrajag-> mneptok: what about it? was that a question?
<Ng> what should I be doing if acpi-support's sleep.sh works, but pm-suspend doesn't?
<mneptok> Agrajag-: yes, is numlock on?
<jessica_> how can i control my fan speed
<jessica_> ?
<mneptok> Agrajag-: if not, that's why the numpad does not output Arabic numerals
<googlah> DanaG: Okay, I will try do so. That layout was cool, btw. :)
<Agrajag-> mneptok: clearly it is on, as xev reports the XLookupString, as i already said.
<DanaG> Layout?
<googlah> The command line design/layout for alsa-mixer.
<DanaG> aah.
<Agrajag-> eh.. i figured it out. "Allow to control the pointer using the keyboard" was ticked. i wouldn't have ticked it, something must've happened during the dist-upgrade i guess.. weird.
<Agrajag`> Agrajag-, so numlock works like normal and all the other keys are non-functional?
<nosrednaekim> robinson: apparently, its a upstream bug
<jessica_> how can i change my fan speed
<SilverDawn> can anyone here name a good audio player
<SilverDawn> I dont know much about graphical ones i always just used mpd and xmms2, But now im trying desktops out :P
<TuTUXG_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SilverDawn> No issues
<TuTUXG_> !xmms
<SilverDawn> Just lookin a nice player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jessica_> dose anyone know about chaning my fan speed
<rexy_> fancontrol
<jessica_> ok thanks
<rexy_> warning though
<rexy_> know what you are doing, it will happily shutdown your fan if you configure it wrong
<jessica_> ok thanks
<jessica_> ill be cearful
<DanaG> Laptop fans actually rarely are controllable.
<DanaG> What brand laptop?
<rexy_> hmm yeah laptops are a different matter, my dell does it automaticly
<rexy_> whats the advantage of pulseaudio(vs using just alsa or esd/arts
<RAOF> rexy_: I get to stream whatever audio I like over to my server connected to a stereo, rather than the anaemic lappy speakers.
<rexy_> heu that's not new r unique to pulse though
<RAOF> True.  You could _kinda_ do that with ESD.
<DanaG> Ugh, ntfsclone is giving me only 6 megabytes per second.  What's up with that?  It's pathetic!
<hischild> could i please get a hand in getting my atheros 5007EG working?
<DanaG> 60GB / (4 MB/sec) = 4.3 hours.  Ridiculous.
<hischild> scrap that request, it's fixed
<DanaG> And ntfsclone doesn't even give an indication of progress.
<plus_M> Hi, I'm trying out Kubuntu KDE 4.0 8.04 beta in virtualbox, but I can't seem to get the resolution above 800x600.  I explicitly gave some available resolutions in xorg.conf, but it doesn't seem to be accepting them
<bhsx> i have everything set in power management for brightest display, but i still can barely read my laptop screen....  anyone know how to go in and 'manually' up the brightness?
<bhsx> fn +f9/10 doesn't work
<drsalton> i have a similar problem.. my brightness gets darker as I turn it up, and brighter as I turn it down
<bhsx> i have to use the ati-supplied driver settings in windows
<hmuller> Where does gnome-mouse-properties store it's settings?
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-26
<gpm> is there a "status of hardy"-esque page?
<gpm> not sure if i want to upgrade yet
<plus_M> Then don't
<gpm> ok
<tanner_> lmao
<tanner_> well, that was easy
<plus_M> Do people not understand the concept of beta?
<tanner_> I'm sure they do, some just have pressing reasons to upgrade, others do not
<viator> has there been any inroads on broadcom problem
<plus_M> And some people like gpm come here to ask whether they should upgrade when they have no good reason to
<irelinquish> my broadcam works fine
<tanner_> indeed
<viator> that wasnt the question posed lol
<mneptok> viator: ask Broadcom
<hischild> how can i make ndiswrapper automatically be probed instead of manually probing it every reboot?
<viator> whats the next comment RTFM or
<viator> howabout
<viator> google is your friend
<viator> lol
<tanner_> or justfuckinggoogleit.com
<viator> haha
<hischild> Scrap that request as well, figured that one out as wel
<plus_M> Anyway, regarding my problem, how are you supposed to modify the resolutions available to a system when xorg.conf no longer defines available resolutions?
<viator> i think the answer here today for that may be ask xorg
<plus_M> Makes sense
<tanner_> yes, you're likely to have better luck asking them
<viator> or my xorg works great
<hischild> plus_M, as far as i know, xorg can function with a minimal xorg.conf now instead of a full file ... that would also mean you could overwrite values ... you tried it?
<plus_M> hischild, I put in an entry for Modes "1280x1024" etc yes
<plus_M> And it didn't show up
<viator> its like microsoft
<viator> they always blame the hardware vendors
<hischild> lol
<viator> and the hardware vendors blame ms software which it usually is
<viator> but you as a customer are screwed
<hischild> viator, unless you're smart enough to use linux
<viator> true
<hischild> so far all questions i had have been answered before you got  a chance to answer them ...
<hischild> imo pretty gd score
<martalli> My 2.6.24-12 kernel won't boot.  I am still using 2.6.22.  Here are two screenshots: http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh60/martalli/img_4652.jpg and http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh60/martalli/img_4651.jpg
<martalli> I took photos because I couldn't figure out how to take a regular screenshot of those =)
<martalli> I have been doing regular updates since upgrading from feisty with update-manager -d last week or so
<poseidon01> I want to set up dual screens, but when I go to configure them, it doesn't give me the option.
<martalli> poseidon01: I have done that with nvidia-settings before, but of course I think that only works with the proprietary driver
<bhsx> bah, i've read that the only way to get gamma corrected is to install xfce/xubuntu....    what's the metapackage for xubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> xubuntu-desktop
<bhsx> thanks
<jk-> hey folks
<bhsx> that's weak....  the gamma is broken in kde and gnome, but the xubuntu folks got it fixed?
<jk-> is to possible to get the do-release-upgrade script to use a different mirror site ?
<poseidon01> bhsx, xubuntu guys have a lot less code to sift through, and a lot less contingencies.
<bhsx> true dat
<bhsx> but gamma?
<bhsx> that's a fairly gaping hole
<jer132> Is there anyone here that can help me determine the cause of a bug related to network issues?
<jer132> Within Hardy...
<nosrednaekim> jer132: state what it is and we shall see;)
<jer132> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206384 in ubuntu "hostname is incorrect on LAN" [Undecided,New]
<jer132> I'm unsure as to what is the root cause here.
<earl> hey guys. so network manager is some kind of broken.
<jer132> Can anyone at least confirm the bug I posted?
<earl> i'm running hardy on a dell inspiron 1501
<earl>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<earl> spent the last few days going nuts because the driver i got from jockey wasn't getting me online wirelessly.
<jer132> Did jockey crash on you?
<earl> or so i thought was the case. basically, i would start up my computer, and go to network manager to pick a wireless network,
<bhsx> earl: you're now getting a jockey crash?
<earl> nononono not that
<earl> the networks would show up fine at first on the list
<earl> but if i clicked on one
<bhsx> well, you're a step ahead of everyone else then :)
<earl> it would show the omg-trying-to-connect animation ad infinitum
<earl> and, as i just recently noticed
<earl> as soon as i did this
<earl> CPU usage for one of my cores shot to 100%
<earl> and remained at such until i reboot
<bhsx> i'm still getting the laptop setup... i'll attempt wireless in about 20 minutes
<bhsx> ouch
<earl> even if i killall nm-applet cpu usage stays at 100 with the other core hovering at like 30
<earl> and the system monitor process page can't figure out why - all the processes are labeled as being near 0 as usual
<earl> again, this would only be solved with a reboot, and if i try to connect again, the cycle repeats
<earl> so when i noticed this cpu usage thing, i wired in and sudo apt-get installed wifi-radar
<earl> and here i am, online.
<earl> i'm not good at filing bug reports or anything...
<poseidon01> Is there a program to tell you what kind of reutor your using judging from your wireless connection alone?
<earl> but let the record show that network manager is not working correctly.
<earl> poseidon01: is that question directed at me?
<jessica_> how can i control my fan speed
<poseidon01> earl, no.  What made you think that?
<poseidon01> O, I see, because I interupted your ongoing million+ posts :)
<poseidon01> =P
<earl> well that, and i'm assuming you are asking about a "router", which pertains to wireless intarwebs, which is what i was talking about. =)
<jin> any one uses stardict?
<jessica_> i need to control my fan speed manually is there some software that will do that
<Tuv0k> depends
<Tuv0k> I guess if you use gnoem
<Tuv0k> the cpu scaler will change the speed of the cpu which will change the speed of the cpu fan
<poseidon01> How can I find the MAC address of my reutor from my computer?
<Tuv0k> but if you mean the case fan? Good luck with that
<Tuv0k> poseidon01, login to it?
<poseidon01> Tuv0k, I just scan my network usually.  I don't know the specs.
<poseidon01> I am connected right now
<Tuv0k> you are not the admin for your router?
<drsalton> poseidon01: if it's wireless, iwconfig should show you the mac of whatever you're connected to
<Tuv0k> do you have physical assess to it?
<jessica_> my laptop is getting very hot and i need to make my fan faster
<poseidon01> Tuv0k, no
<Tuv0k> !saptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saptop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Tuv0k> poseidon01, if you don't have access to it and not the admin, and its not wireless, your in the dark
<gunashekar> jessica_: laptop model?
<jessica_> toshiba equium V200
<earl> can someone advise me about filing a bug report about this? i would like to do it (in the hopes that networkmanager one day becomes a usable, useful program) but have never done it before
<earl> should i even? or should i just stick with wifi-radar
<Tuv0k> wifi-radar?
<Tuv0k> NetworkManager works fine here
<earl> Tuv0k: you would be the first person i've heard that from
<earl> although to be honest, i haven't asked that many people their opinion on it. =)
<drsalton> mine works fine too.  perhaps it's possible to run networkmanager from the command line to see the output?
<Tuv0k> wifi-radar looks cool
<Tuv0k> and yes NM is a PITA sometimes
<Tuv0k> but it works
<earl> bash: networkmanager: command not found
<Tuv0k> thats because thats the wrong syntax
<Tuv0k> its NetworkManager
<earl> well
<earl> i was going to tell you that sudo NetworkManager just brought me back to another prompt without any output
<earl> and then i got a message saying something crashed.
<earl> ...
<drsalton> maybe because it's already running?
<earl> guess it's not anymore!
<earl> lol
<Tuv0k> it appears in the upper panel
<Tuv0k> if its running its hard to miss
<earl> Tuv0k: that's nm-applet
<drsalton> try ps -ef | grep NetworkManager
<Meshezabeel> I just installed hardy and it seems much faster than gutsy. Is it really faster or is it just in my mind? Or is it because I am now using 64bit instead of 32bit?
<earl> drsalton: what's that mean
<Tuv0k> Meshezabeel, take your pick
<decherdt> earl, maybe  network-admin
<drsalton> earl: ps is a command to show running processes
<earl> ah
<Meshezabeel> Tuv0k: that does not seem logical
<Tuv0k> earl, what do you think the nm in nm-applet stands for?
<dresman> hi all i just upgraded and my sound seemed to stop working
<Tuv0k> Meshezabeel, nor was the query
<Tuv0k> garbage in, garbe out
<dresman> HELP
<earl> Tuv0k: yeah, i know, but i'm just saying. I killall'ed nm-applet earlier, but as I understood it it's just a GUI for networkmanager, so killing it shouldn't necessarily kill networkmanager
<Tuv0k> help in CAPS will not make it come faster
<dresman> please help?
<Tuv0k> dresman, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<earl> Meshezabeel: I get it, a star trek joke. clever.
<earl> drsalton: want me to pastebin the output from that command?
<Meshezabeel> earl ;)
<drsalton> earl: if anything shows up, it means that nm is running. you can probably stop it using system/preferences/session
<earl> http://pastebin.com/m1a97f9e9
<earl> drsalton: are you suggesting i disable it?
<Tuv0k> earl, what is your specifc issue with it?
<drsalton> earl: that's what i would do, then try running it from the command line to see the output
<Tuv0k> earl, what are you attempting to accomplish?
<earl> oh there's a listing at the bottom of the "current session" tab saying "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<earl> which is strange, i didn't think nm-applet was running
<earl> Tuv0k: not sure if you missed it. I thought I was having problems with my wireless drivers because I could see the local wireless ap's in nm-applet. but when i click on one to connect it, it loops in that animation forever
<bhsx> seems to me hardy is missing a gui for getting your WEP key entered
<bhsx> i dont see one anywhere
<Tuv0k> its there
<Tuv0k> earl, sometimes it will do that if the signal is weak
<earl> Tuv0k: this coincides with CPU usage shooting to 100% for one of my cores, and aruond 30% for the other. permanently, until i reboot
<poseidon01> Tuv0k, I am connected to a wireless network now.  How do I get it's mac address again?
<dresman> Im running ubuntu 8.04 beta with a soundblaster:audigy card and of which when i start a game or something my output is something like :sound init failiure(SDL_mixer)no audio device found
<drsalton> it should prompt you for the key when you select the network in NetworkManager
<Tuv0k> earl, iwconfig eth1 will show you more detail about the connection its attempting to lock on to
<earl> Tuv0k: any further attempts to interact with the wireless chip (for example iwlist scan) are fruitless
<dresman> in other words sound doesnt work anymore
<Tuv0k> poseidon01, iwconfig
<bhsx> if it showed up in network manager, or if nm-applet gave me a way to scan...
<earl> it's like nm-applet not only crashes itself but crashes the chip. and again, it only becomes responsive again upon reboot.
<DanaG> iwl3945 sucks.
<Tuv0k> dresman, what steps have you taken to resolve said issue? Have you checked google, the forums, creative site etc?
<DanaG> I get broken scanning on resume sometimes, and then if I try to rmmod it, it hangs and eats CPU and becomes unkillable -- I've tried killing it with every signal.
<DanaG> SDL?  Probably a PulseAudio issue.
<earl> drsalton: i clicked "remove" on that nm-applet entry in sessions. then i sudo NetworkManager'ed and again, nothing happened.
<poseidon01> Tuv0k: "Access Point: 00:18:39:EF:F9:A7" so my mac address would be 00:18:39:EF:F9:A7 correct
<rockz> how i add this (http://lwn.net/images/ns/netmgrconn.png) network manager in hardy heron? Because I  added the network manager applet and it isn't this applet from image.
<earl> Poseidon01: i'm pretty sure iwconfig is telling you the mac address of what you're trying to connect to.
<numus> tut you in here?
<drsalton> earl: well, it was worth a try.  probably best to file a bug, but I wouldn't be much help there
<earl> lots of networking problems today huh
<bhsx> well, i got setup with wifi-radar in about 2 seconds
<earl> yeah man
<earl> wifiradar was great
<bhsx> so, i'd have to concur that nm-applet is busted currently
<TuTUXG_> numus, so hows things going?
<earl> just... it doesn't run in the tray. and firefox thinks i'm permanently offline.
<numus> tutuxg_ when i type update-manager -d i get warning: could not initiate dbus
<numus> nevermind
<numus> found the option
<TuTUXG_> numus, ?
<fyrmedic> What's the command to get packages to upgrade when they are held back by apt? I tried apt-get -f install
<earl> rockz: unless you are talking about that bar, that's what networkmanager looks like when it's -trying- to connect to something
<numus> tutuxg_ this is going to be interesting running the upgrade in wubi
<bhsx> i mean, i'm connected to the thing through wifi-radar and nm-applet still doesn't even SEE the router
<TuTUXG_> numus, ur upgrade to hardy now?
<numus> tutuxg_ if you said it will make the intel card work.. yes
<drsalton> strange.. i'm running hardy on 2 different laptops and have never had a problem with NetworkManager
<TuTUXG_> numus, ok..
<numus> tutuxg_ gave me a message saying i dont have enough room
<earl> drsalton: do you have to use proprietary drivers
<jer132> Can anyone help me confirm this bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206384/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206384 in ubuntu "hostname is incorrect on LAN" [Undecided,New]
<TuTUXG_> numus, so maybe not a good idea to upgrade now
<drsalton> earl: not on this laptop.. it's a Lenovo Y510
<numus> tutuxg_ i have 6 gigs dedicated to ubuntu.. probably should have made it 8
<earl> that could have to do with your success
<TuTUXG_> numus, i will try to help u with the wireless card without upgrading
<bhsx> this one's a lenovo t60
<Tuv0k> poseidon01, right
<numus> tutuxg_ i am going to reinstall wubi
<Tuv0k> sorry in between 3 channels
<numus> and give myself 8 gigs instead of 6
<TuTUXG_> numus, ok..
<DanaG> Intel wifi doesn't seem to be "all it's cracked up to be" for me.
<numus> tutuxg_ because everything is messed up now
<TuTUXG_> numus, then y dont u install hardy this time?
<tanner_> DanaG: how so
<numus> tutuxg_ because wubi 8.04 is highly unstable and didnt work the last time i tried it
<TuTUXG_> numus, it's much better now
<TuTUXG_> numus, when did u try it last time?
<numus> tutuxg_ brb.. going to log irc in on my server.. but i tried it yesterday
<earl> drsalton: any idea how i would find out what version of nm i am running?
<DanaG> I sometimes get breakage if the killswitch is set to "wifi off" on suspend.
<DanaG> Other times, the card will mysteriously hang, and NetworkManager will fail to update again -- even if I restart it.
<drsalton> earl: i think it would show you in synaptic
<DanaG> Then iwlist will show nothing at all.
<earl> drsalton: that's a very good point
<DanaG> If I try to modprobe -r iwl3945, modprobe will hang, eat cpu, and become unkillable.  (I've tried to kill it with all 15 valid signals.)
<numus> Tutuxg_ k i logged into irc on my server.. so this way i can mess with teh laptop without worrying
<earl> interesting
<TuTUXG_> numus, nice, so u tried hardy yesterday and it didnt work well?
<earl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/network-manager/0.6.6-0ubuntu3
<earl> synaptic reports that my version is 6.6ubuntu2
<jer132> Does anyone know if it's possible to have two computers with the same hostname on a LAN?
<earl> do you think it's worth upgrading and seeing if that helps?
<numus> tutuxg_ with fiesty and hardy when i log into ubuntu it goes straight to busybox.. instead of into ubuntu.. no idea why
<TuTUXG_> numus, hum, probably becuz ur video card, what card is it?
<TuTUXG_> numus, i forgot it
<drsalton> earl: i don't know.. it doesn't would like nm is segfaulting.. it seems to be stuck in a loop
<drsalton> would=look
<numus> tutuxg_ sorry had to walk the dog.. it is a ati radeon x1400.. you think i should use the dell iso of hardy for wubi?
<avgJoe> How would I find the reutor I am using wirelessly?
<TuTUXG_> numus, let me have a check for that card
<numus> kkl
<drsalton> has anyone heard of this bug?  my brightness controls are reversed, so at maximum brightness the screen is dark, and at zero brightness it's, well, bright.
<TuTUXG_> numus, u have a dell lappy? which one is it?
<numus> e1505 or 6400
<earl> drsalton: do you mean to imply that it's not likely to have been fixed
<TuTUXG_> numus, if dell supports ubuntu on it, ya, use the dell iso
<TuTUXG_> numus, which iso did u use last time for hardy? the normal one?
<drsalton> earl: i wouldn't know that.  however it can't hurt to upgrade to the latest version if the current one isn't working
<numus> yua
<earl> k
<savvas> drsalton: if it's not working, how are you going to upgrade? :\
<numus> tutxg_ there is no iso for my dell or hardy.. so i will try the normal one again
<TuTUXG_> numus, as far as i can tell, ur graphic card should be ok to install hardy (i maybe wrong)
<jer132> anyone here willing to help me address this?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206384/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206384 in ubuntu "hostname is incorrect on LAN" [Undecided,New]
<numus> tutuxg_ i used hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<TuTUXG_> numus, but with wubi, it maybe different
<TuTUXG_> numus, what cpu? intel?
<numus> yes
<savvas> jer132: try #ubuntu-bugs it was ubuntu hug day yesterday :)
<drsalton> savvas: i was only referring to the NetworkManager package, which apparently has a patch released to fix certain issues
<TuTUXG_> ya, it's the right one
<savvas> drsalton: ah ok
<numus> you  know what.. i might have gotten it off a torrent becuase the server was so slow
<numus> because it is only downloading 200kb/s
<TuTUXG_> sure
<numus> i probably shouldnt have done that
<TuTUXG_> 200kb/s is not too bad tho
<numus> i am use to 1 mb/s or higher
<savvas> if you compare it to my max 52kb/s :)
<numus> savvas i feel sorry for you...
<savvas> so do I :p
<TuTUXG_> i got average 400kb/s when dl from ubuntu server
<numus> im plugging it into ethernet..
<jer132> "savvas: thanks!
<numus> of course.. now it wont download
<drsalton> i was told by someone here that the reversed brightness controls was a known issue in hal, but i could not find a bug report for it anywhere
<numus> 250 kb/s a little better
<savvas> jer132: n/p, and i think the package should be hostname - but I'm not sure, better get help from the experts in that channel :)
<jer132> savvas: I'm trying.  But I'm thinkin they might all be asleep  lol
<savvas> numus: you could always choose a server in your country http://us...
<savvas> oh and rsync sometimes proves faster
<spiderfire> is firefox broken now?
<tanner_> seems to work fine for me
<Itaku> tight.c:29:21: error: jpeglib.h: No such file or directory
<Itaku> there do i get that?
<spiderfire> tanner_: are you using 2 or 3?
<tanner_> 3b4
<taggie> anybody have issues with usb connection to canon cameras in hardy? getting [  245.204576] usb 5-2: device not accepting address 16, error -71
<savvas> taggie: maybe bug #180794
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180794 in sane-backends "access to usb device denied in latest hardy package" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180794
<savvas> Itaku: what are you trying to do? :)
<taggie> savvas, thank you
<savvas> Itaku: not sure, but maybe you need the package libjpeg62-dev
<SilverDawn> Hey guys, I just had the strangeist issue, I went to type into pidgin after bein afk while a few hours, When i hit enter i got the noise it makes by default then it started repeating the noise, Then stuff stopped working, I couldnt even start a terminal. I tried resetting alsa but that didnt help, I ended up doing a full reboot to fix it, Any ideas on what could cause that?
<fyrmedic> I tried to do apt-get upgrade today and it is persistently holding back serpentine and splashy. I have already done dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install. Any other ideas
<numus> savvas it is a site that only has 1 server
<DanaG> hmm, interesting.  http://www.botchco.com/agd5f/   -- perhaps a new 'ati' driver might render blacklists unnecessary.
<savvas> fyrmedic: sudo apt-get install serpentine splashy
<DanaG> Splashy is not good, in my opinion.
<DanaG> Does it even work?
<SilverDawn> anyone have any ideas on that?
<DanaG> I really wish Ubuntu would use fbsplash.
<savvas> DanaG: he asked to install it :)
<fyrmedic> savvas: leave to me to forget the easy stuff. Thanks I'll get back to you if I have any problems.
<fyrmedic> DanaG: I don't know I don't even know what it is.
<DanaG> It's an alternate bootsplash mechanism.
<savvas> SilverDawn: it could be anything, but without the logs in /var/log/ you can't see what caused it
<fyrmedic> If I just uninstall it do I have to replace it with something else?
 * mneptok wishes we could just get rid of graphical splash candy
 * DanaG wishes consoles weren't broken.
<mneptok> but then, i'm one of theose old Unix farts
<mneptok> *those
<DanaG> If you use vga=anything, the fonts are exactly the same color as the background.
<aHappyJenny86> will upgrading to hardy heron from gutsy change my display settings? backgrounds themes fonts icons etc etc....
<mneptok> aHappyJenny86: no
<aHappyJenny86> what about my font settings
<mneptok> aHappyJenny86: unless you wipe the drive/partition clean
<DanaG> Try it some time, and you'll notice that consoles are blank.  Log in blindly and run setupcon, and they'll become visible.
<aHappyJenny86> mscorefonts and such
<aHappyJenny86> cool
<taggie> savvas, sorry, not the same thing, this is a camera, no sane involved, looks like a more basic usb problem
<SilverDawn> Has anyone got mpd working using pulseaudio
<DanaG> Lame: right-clicking on padevchooser does absolutely nothing at all.  You have to left-click.
<aHappyJenny86> how much extra space is nessecary for hardy heron?
<numus> this download is taking forever
<savvas> aHappyJenny86: it probably won't change anything that's in /home/user/ directory, and won't remove a package/application unless it's clashing with another one
<earl__> new version of NetworkManager did the trick
<earl__> i'm pretty sure it required me to enable more repositories
<earl__> but it did the trick
<numus> anyone heard anything abotu the xbmc-linux project?
<aHappyJenny86> and whats the coolest thing about the new version?
<aHappyJenny86> i use XBMC
<burner> numus: it sounds promising, but i don't think there's any real progress
<burner> xbmc on my xbox was sweet
<HardyOne> how do i switch to -generic kernel?
 * burner sold the tv though
<savvas> aHappyJenny86: www.ubuntu.com/testing/ - each release new stuff are explained
<SilverDawn> anyone at all.
<Bugson> maybe someone knows how to disable automounting samba directories on my desktop?
<aHappyJenny86> i was looking into xbmc on pc and on lnx
<aHappyJenny86> it seems like development has stalled
<aHappyJenny86> xbmc is hands down the best media center software ive ever tried
<aHappyJenny86> its a real shame noone is working on the pc or lnx port
 * mneptok uses MediaTomb in conjunction with his PS3
 * DanaG thinks mediatomb is poorly documented.
<DanaG> For example, nowhere does it say how to set what folders it scans.
<DanaG> It has some web interface, but I have no idea if it's bound to only loopback.
<aHappyJenny86> mediatomb to complicated
<burner> elisa is coming along
<HardyOne> aHappyJenny86, sounds like you found yourself a project
<aHappyJenny86> ha i couldnt code my way out of a paperbag
<Bugson> any idea with that automounting?
<fyrmedic> If I follow one of the many tutorials for installing fglrx on gutsy does that pose a problem or is there one for hardy. The default restricted one doesn't work right'
<Bugson> fyrmedic, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/197639
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197639 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[hardy] fglrx xv output not available for video playback" [High,Confirmed]
<icanhasadmin> fyrmedic: imhe, 8.3 caty build/dpkg works just fine. but don't take my word for it
<fyrmedic> thanks
<savvas> hm.. they added amr support for mplayer?
<mneptok> DanaG: uhhh ... it's in the config file
<HardyOne> how do i use the -generic kernel instead of 386?
<niocholas_jones> does anyone know a program that would allow you to do...control + alt + 1 = copy_buffer_1 , control + alt + 2 = copy_buffer_2 and to paste them you do control + 1, control + 2 , or something similar? anyone?
<Itaku> when i go to prefs>remote desktop it doesnt open whats wrong with it and how do i fix it?
<Bugson> please any sugestion with automounting smb directories?
<tim> рш
<tim> Hi
<savvas> HardyOne: apt-get install linux-generic
<tim> How do I enable spell checking for another language in Xchat ?
<Bugson> tim install another language
<Bugson> and change it in system
<HardyOne> savvas, 0 packages
<savvas> HardyOne: then you reboot, hit Esc key several times, choose to boot to the -generic kernel, then when you're back you remove the -386
<savvas> hm..
<tim> I have already done it
<icanhasadmin> Bugson: Oh, interesting, that explains why my fglrx works. I have Option "TexturedVideo" "on" in my xorg on my hardy test box. i guess that's why i didn't have that issue.
<savvas> HardyOne: 0 packages what? you already have it installed you mean?
<tim> My AGP 2600xt is not SUPPORTED YET by the way !!
<Itaku> when i go to prefs>remote desktop it doesnt open whats wrong with it and how do i fix it?
<HardyOne> savvas, I am not certain
<Bugson> icanhasadmin: I know I was looking for that for quite long ;)
<Eroick> is it possible to get monodevelop 1.0 in 8.04 without compiling?
<savvas> tim: report a bug, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<HardyOne> savvas, let me reboot and see if it is there
<savvas> HardyOne: no need
<tim> it is allready their
<Itaku> when i go to prefs>remote desktop it doesnt open whats wrong with it and how do i fix it???
<SilverDawn> Anyone got pulseaudio working with mpd
<tim> non of the Linux distros support my Video Card at the moment !
<Bugson> tim Xchat's spellcheck is using your system language, that and only that one
<icanhasadmin> tim:  what card?
<tim> **AGP** Radeon 2600xt
<savvas> apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic would do the trick :\
<savvas> I just told him no need, heh
<Bugson> savvas maybe you know how to disable the automounting samba directories?
<savvas> Bugson: not exactly.. tried /etc/samba/smb.conf or /etc/fstab ?
<savvas> HardyOne: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic
<Bugson> savvas I don't think that it is mounted by samba
<HardyOne> savvas, ty it was already installed
<savvas> HardyOne: ah ok then
<HardyOne> I am running it now
<Bugson> savvas it's more like mounting new network directories
<Bugson> it's like mounting Pendrive or somethink like that
<tanner_> ugh, stupid pidgin
<HardyOne> YAY! got sound back
<HardyOne> :))))
<tanner_> apparently block doesnt mean they cant talk to you..erm
<Eroick> hardy is looking good so far. the only problem is that auto detection on broadcom wireless cards still doesn't work, but that was fixed by blacklisting the driver and using ndiswrapper. Not preferable, but it works.
<SilverDawn> Cmon no one here uses mpd?
<compbrain> SilverDawn: What about MPD?
<SilverDawn> pulse audio doesnt seem to like it
<Flannel> SilverDawn: check bugs against it
<savvas> HardyOne: you can remove the -386 using synaptic, search for -386 :)
<HardyOne> will do but do I not want to keep it incase?
<martalli> I use mpd!
<savvas> HardyOne: sure
<compbrain> SilverDawn: Are you using the config guide fro mmpd.wikia.com?
<savvas> whatever bakes your cookie :P
<SilverDawn> compbrain, no
<HardyOne> I mean I have no sound with 386 but besides that it works fine
<martalli> Oh, well, I left that machine on ubuntu 7.10....it's just a minimal server anyway
<SilverDawn> I added mpd to the three groups and changed my mpd config to use my sink w
<Bugson> savvas maybe you know what soft is mounting pendrives, cds, dvds and so on?
<Itaku> (vino-preferences:2992): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Itaku> how do i fix that?
<savvas> Bugson: no idea
<compbrain> SilverDawn: mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio
<savvas> Bugson: gnome-mount ? :)
<nikrud> now that network-manager is working again, this is one smooth beta.
<niocholas_jones> does anyone know a program that would allow you to do...control + alt + 1 = copy_buffer_1 , control + alt + 2 = copy_buffer_2 and to paste them you do control + 1, control + 2 , or something similar? anyone?
<nikrud> Itaku you trying to run it as root?
<Bugson> savvas and the directory to the config file ;) ?
<Itaku> no
<Itaku> even as root same result
<martalli> Is anyone having problems booting into 2.6.24-12-generic?  It fails every time for me, and I end up having to boot through 2.6.22-14 ... which I think is dimply left over from feisty (I ran upgrade-manager -d)
<Itaku> how do i fix that?
<nemo> martalli: various dev kernels have caused issues for me. try one of the older versions?
<nemo> fortunately 2.6.24-12-generic is working right now.
<nikrud> Itaku I only mentioned it since it's a common error running as root; I don't use vino so any reason it has I don't know
<martalli> Hmm...maybe I should just try reinstalling it
<Bugson> savvas I think that will be gconf-editor?
<Itaku> how do i reinstall it?
<nikrud> Itaku sudo apt-get install --reinstall vino
<HardyOne> it is so great to have sound back :)
<nemo> martalli: and of course file a bug noting your machine make/model blah blah :)
<HardyOne> nikrud, you changed the spelling of your nick
<nikrud> HardyOne yeah, a change of pace
<HardyOne> yeah same here
<HardyOne> got tired of being Idle lol
<savvas> no idea Bugson :\
<HardyOne> although being Idlelized isnt bad
<nikrud> idleone!! Hello
<martalli> nemo: Yeha, this is a Dell 530, one of the Dell ubuntu machines
<martalli> I was going through the dell wiki looking for clue =)
<chris062689> I hear this new filesystem later (GVFS?) is really unstable, and files are lost all of the time, is this true?  Or is it just FUD?
<DanaG> Safety measure: always use copy, not move.
<nemo> martalli: interesting. I've got a dell ubuntu machine too
<chris062689> But other than that, it's pretty stable?
<IdleOne> heya nickrud
<nemo> Dimension E520 though
<nemo> martalli: guess you got the later model
<martalli> chris062689: Maybe you heard about the windows home server: http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Infrastructure/Microsoft-Admits-to-Home-Server-Data-Corruption-Problem/
<burner> i have the e520 :)
<nemo> burner: http://m8y.org/tmp/newdell.html - was my first dell purchase
<nemo> burner: just wanted to support 'em in their linux experiment :)
<nemo> hell. was my first computer purchase
<martalli> I guess so, but at least I still got a c2d...this one is for my son.  The ones we got at the office were dual pentium
<chris062689> So by this point, it's pretty safe to use Hardy.
<burner> nemo: i'm with ya... i did the same
<burner> ooh, i got the intel graphics to begin with
<chris062689> Can I use UbuntuEee scripts with Xubuntu 8.04?
<burner> i've upgraded since to a 256 7300LE exactly :)
<burner> nemo: we have the exact same pc :)
<martalli> chris062689: I would check with the eee sites.
<SilverDawn> k im getting a connection refused from mpd, could it be that i dont have a user named 'mpd' and yet in the config file i do? according to my 'user manager' its just me and root
<martalli> The scripts probably will need updating with 8.04
<chris062689> They don't report anything about it.
<SilverDawn> I have no clue why its doin this... i can pastebin the exact error if you like
<chris062689> I might as well try it out...
<martalli> SilverDawn: I don't think mpd actually needs a user named mpd
<SilverDawn> http://pastebin.ca/957619
<SilverDawn> Thats the error im getting
<nemo> burner: nifty. :) depending on when you bought it, you probably got a better deal than me
<burner> nemo:  http://buranen.info/?p=126
<martalli> I set up my 7.10 box with an mpd user, but I am not certain such a thing is necessary
<nemo> burner: I did disable every "extra" that I could find cheaper on newegg/pricewatch
<burner> me too... bad ass machine though
<nemo> hm. you got it a bit later, so you probably made out better. they cut down the price a bit after people noted it wasn't much of a linux discount :)
<burner> i wrote a blog about it... it was my greatest digg story ever :)
<burner> 3000+ even
<SilverDawn> Anyone know?
 * burner doesn't use mpd and shrugs
<SilverDawn> I wish i knew something better then mpd
<SilverDawn> lol
<Flannel> SilverDawn: Have you tried checking LP?
<SilverDawn> LP?
<martalli> I have been using mpd to play the music on hold at the office for months
<Flannel> SilverDawn: launchpad  also, does mpd work without an X client? (I see an X error in there)
<martalli> Once set up, its utterly reliable.  Of course, it is a devil to set up...
<SilverDawn> Flannel, yes it does
<martalli> Flannel: avsolutely
<martalli> I run it on a headless server
<SilverDawn> it works i just want it to work with pulse
<Flannel> SilverDawn: oh, is pulse audio a graphical client?
<martalli> SilverDawn: In the link above (http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio), you problem looks like the section titled "For Distros where PulseAudio access rights are broken"
<martalli> Flannel: I think it is merely a backend
<SilverDawn> Yes... i did all of those
<SilverDawn> Added them to groups and still no worky
<SilverDawn> ran that command in a prompt
<Flannel> SilverDawn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpd/+bug/192735
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192735 in mpd "mpd no access to soundcard using pulseaudio" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Flannel> SilverDawn: perhaps you can provide more imput to that
<Flannel> SilverDawn: Or rather, there looks like a workaround at the end.
<martalli> SilverDawn: Maybe you just need to restart the sounds system (or reboot to be completely sure
<martalli> Did you access the mpd remotely to get it started?
<SilverDawn> no its all local
<martalli> did you turn up the volume with alsamixer (easily overlooked on a headless server, for example =)
<martalli> oh, well, you probably have that down , then
<martalli> SilverDawn: You said you don't have a user mpd?
<SilverDawn> Not that im aware of
<martalli> Then, in that mpd.wikia.com link above, you need to add the user that is running mpd to the groups as listed
<martalli> not mpd, snice there is no such user
<chris062689> Does anyone here own an EeePC?
<martalli> eg, [sudo usermod -a -G pulse-access myaccount], instead of [sudo usermod -a -G pulse-access mpd]
<martalli> just a thought, but maybe that was the problem?
<SilverDawn> brb
<SilverDawn> ima try a reboot
<SilverDawn> now root and my user are in those groups
<numus> ok i got a problem
<numus> i am at the install where it says migrate documents and settings
<numus> and says there were no users or operating systems suitable for importing from
<numus> and i should be able to hit foward to make a new one.. but only cancel is clickable.. foward is not
 * DanaG uses adduser instead of usermod.
<numus> tutugx_ you here?
<SilverDawn> i feel like im hitting my head against a wall here
<SilverDawn> That didnt work either
<aHappyJenny86> well hardy just broke my computer
<aHappyJenny86> the whole thing is bugging out
<SilverDawn> If i ran it under the user root it should work
<aHappyJenny86> can someone help me, i think its got something to do with nautilus... it wont let me browse my hard drives... and for some reason my desktop background is gone and it wont let me change it
<numus> Anyone have any idea?
<aHappyJenny86> when i 1st restarted basically every program crashed... and i had to close the error reports from system monitor
<numus> burner
<aHappyJenny86> great so im on my own, awesome...
<mneptok> aHappyJenny86: rm -r ~/.gconf
<DanaG> hold on
<DanaG> that's overkill.
<aHappyJenny86> what is that
<SilverDawn> anyone got anymore ideas on the sound issue
<DanaG> Removes almost all gnome preferences.
<aHappyJenny86> well i just did it
<mneptok> DanaG: feel free to search that haystack. i'll stick with a lighter.
<aHappyJenny86> in terminal is something supposed to happen?
<mneptok> aHappyJenny86: no
<mneptok> aHappyJenny86: try logging in now
<aHappyJenny86> k
<DanaG> Another way to fix gnome login: as yourself (not root!) remove everything you own under /tmp
<aHappyJenny86> umm that didnt help
<aHappyJenny86> just lost all my cool settings
<mneptok> then you have a really borked GNOME
<SilverDawn> http://pastebin.ca/957632 <--- any ideas
<aHappyJenny86> im alot more concerned with being able to access my drives
<DanaG> Another way to fix gnome login: as yourself (NOT ROOT!!!) remove everything you own under /tmp
<DanaG> hint for rm: try -rfi (i for interactive -- asks for every file)
<aHappyJenny86> i cant even right click the desktop
<rexy_> SilverDawn, is the pulseaudio server running?
<SilverDawn> Yep
<aHappyJenny86> i cant deal with linux anymore, everyday its something else this would be my second complete reinstall in 1 wk
<SilverDawn> And i get playback from paman
<SilverDawn> aHappyJenny86, then dont run beta
<numus> hardy install is stuck at 15% detecting file systems
<aHappyJenny86> i thought it was stable
<SilverDawn> Hardy is beta
<aHappyJenny86> isnt it being released in like 15 days?
<SilverDawn> hense ubuntu+1
 * mneptok blinks
<SilverDawn> 30 days
<SilverDawn> and thats alot of time for updates
<mneptok> aHappyJenny86: if you want stable, install a released version
<SilverDawn> personally i can deal with the bugs, and i could figure this one out too if i knew a thing about mpd or pulse audio
<SilverDawn> i just like mpd and have never used pulse audio
<aHappyJenny86> well i just figured out that its defintely nautilus... Thunar works fine. Any suggestions? Is there a way i can set Thunar to be my default file manager
<mneptok> aHappyJenny86: are you using Compiz?
<aHappyJenny86> yes
<mneptok> try disabling it
<aHappyJenny86> whats the best way to do that
<mneptok> can you runt he GUI at all?
<mneptok> *run the
<aHappyJenny86> im in the gui
<mneptok> System > Prefs > Appearance > Desktop Effects
<aHappyJenny86> it seems fine except my desktop background is gone and i cannot right click
<aHappyJenny86> ok im in desktop effects
<aHappyJenny86> how do i switch them off
<mneptok> System > Prefs > Appearance > Desktop Effects > None
<aHappyJenny86> oh ok
<aHappyJenny86> nautilus is totally broken in my install of hardy, anyone have similar problems?
<awalton__> define "totally broken"
<aHappyJenny86> wen i log in, the file manager flashes and crashes 3 or 4 times then when i try to browse any folders it wont open.
<aHappyJenny86> no response to gksudo nautilus
<aHappyJenny86> thunar works fine tho
<awalton__> try running it in a debugger and seeing why it crashes
<awalton__> gdb nautilus
<aHappyJenny86> never used debugger before
<aHappyJenny86> how does it work
<axisys> anyidea why I cannot play wav file using play?
<axisys> play soxio: Failed reading `/usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/sounds/falling.wav': unknown file type `auto'
<axisys> plays just fine with mplayer
<axisys> as a user
<axisys> and as root
<poseidon> How do I change the color of the menus in ubuntu?  I want them to be blue when I open them and scroll over them (instead of brown)
<wastrel> poseidon: that's controlled by the gtk theme
<wastrel> "controls"
<wastrel> system  > preferences> appearance > themes > customize > controls
<wastrel> you either have to find or install a gtk (controls) theme that looks like what you want, or you have to edit the gtkrc file to change the colors you want.
<zcat[1]> Are there any users that actually use orca .. I haven't been able to do jack with it ever, and it seems in hardy it's still about as bad as ever.
<wastrel> that's not really a hardy question tho hrm.
<zcat[1]> I can't imagine ubuntu including an app that's not just buggy but utterly, completely useless .. yet I can't imagine a blind user actually being able to use orca as it is now, unless there's some trick I don't know about that makes it work properly and reliably.
<axisys> play soxio: Failed reading `/usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/sounds/falling.wav': unknown file type `auto'
<zcat[1]> anyone know?
<axisys> any idea why i cant play using play but mplayer?
<irelinquish> hey, i have the ubuntu beta installed but whats the easiest way to install kde4.0.2 desktop from gnome?
<mneptok> irelinquish: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<irelinquish> ahh, thanks i just installed kde4-core
<irelinquish> ill remove that and do that
<irelinquish> thanks
<mneptok> rawk awn
<irelinquish> ?
<axisys> any taker?
<axisys> play soxio: Failed
<axisys> play soxio: Failed reading `/usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/sounds/falling.wav': unknown file type `auto'
<axisys> !sox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !find sox
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<DanaG> wtf?
<axisys> i have to downgrade sox
<axisys> i bet this version with hardy is broken
<DanaG> What is 'sox', besides an article of clothing?
<DanaG> (and names of sports teams)
<axisys> DanaG: hehe
<mneptok> axisys: did you install the Sox playback libs for the filetypes you want?
<mneptok> axisys: in this case "libsox-fmt-ao"
<axisys> mneptok: not yet
<mneptok> apt0cache search libsox-fmt
<mneptok> grrr
<mneptok> apt-cache search libsox-fmt
<axisys> mneptok: all these were recommended when i reintsalled sox right now
<axisys> libsox-fmt-base libsox-fmt-alsa libsox-fmt-ao libsox-fmt-oss
<axisys> should i just get that one?
<axisys> mneptok: what u say?
<mneptok> get whatever filters you need for the media you want Sox to play
<axisys> mneptok: gotcha
<DanaG> What exactly is sox, anyway?
<mneptok> but -ao is what you want for .wav
<axisys> mneptok: in that case I am just installing libsox-fmt-all
<mneptok> DanaG: http://sox.sf.net
<axisys> mneptok: getting busy error.. http://rafb.net/p/jCHZMG13.html
<Syko> oh no! i just realized that my Keyboard buttons lost functionality with the upgrade (volume control)
<axisys> mneptok: how do I tell it to use pulseaudio?
<DanaG> random thought.... /me wonders which is better: Seagate's "FreeAgent Pro" or WD's "My Book Home" external hard drive.  Both have firewire, and probably have comparable performance, but nowhere does anybody quantify noise.
<tritium> DanaG: the Seagate spins down, and is a pain in some respects
<tritium> DanaG: although, there is a fix: http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/FAQ/DealWithAutoSpinDownOnSeagateFreeAgent
<woodwizzle> Is there a GUI for xorg.conf now?
<woodwizzle> how do I change my video card driver in the GUI? or do I still need to edit my xorg.conf?
 * DanaG must go now.  Will be back tomorrow.
<axisys> woodwizzle: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<woodwizzle> axisys: I'm familiar with that program. I'd prefer to manually edit my xorg.conf since I have hardware that needs to be set up very specifically and I've been doing is since dapper drake. I just thought there was a GUI tool now, and I wanted to beta test it on my troublesome laptop
<Tuv0k> !bulletproof
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletproof - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> there was bulletproof
<Tuv0k> but if you can get to desktop there are plenty of gui tools for video configuration
<woodwizzle> AFAIK Bulletproof X loads up if no working driver can be fond. My install is working by default with the vesa drivers at 800x600.
<Tuv0k> I have not seen bulletproof since gutsy
<woodwizzle> looks like displayconfig-gtk was the program I was looking for. I couldn't find it in the menus though
<JohnPhys> Does anyone in here notice fonts in gnome-terminal or Qt apps (kde3, such as kile or kopete) that don't follow the sub-pixel hintings given in System -> Preferences -> Appearances -> Fonts?
<poseidon> How do I install kiba-dock?
<segfault> hi, how can i remove the Ubuntu logo, from gnome panel?, i want to have the old-school gnome foot (lol), in hardy beta
<CarlFK> does hardy use the ath5k wifi drivers? (open source Atheros, takes the place of madwifi)
<JohnPhys> Does anyone in here notice fonts in gnome-terminal or Qt apps (kde3, such as kile or kopete) that don't follow the sub-pixel hintings given in System -> Preferences -> Appearances -> Fonts?
<SeveredCross> Why is Picard freakin' retarded.
<JohnPhys> .....he had borg components implanted directly in his brain?  I have no idea.
<SeveredCross> No, not that Picard, the Musicbrainz tagger.
<JohnPhys> .........that makes so much more sense now!  sorry
<JohnPhys> and how is it retarded?
<gunashekar> anyone compared fedora 9 beta with hardy beta?
<JohnPhys> nope
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it
<BHSPitMonkey> gunashekar, http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/track-linux.ars
<Zoris> hey is there any way I can get xchat to minimize to the system tray when I close it?
<Zoris> in Hardy Heron, of course
<Tuv0k> just click the big X on the panel?
<Tuv0k> its like magic
<Zoris> yeah, but that just closes
<Zoris> I want it to go to the system try like Amarok or Pidgin
<Zoris> tray*
<SilverDawn> Anyone here gnome a nice icon set for GNOME
<SilverDawn> Im not saying human isnt nice, Im just not a huge fan of the color orange
<Zoris> I'm using "Gion" Icons with GNOME, and I like it well enough
<DanaG> Argh, ipw3945 can't join hidden-ssid wpa.
<JohnPhys> DanaG:  ......that sucks
<JohnPhys> DanaG:  WPA personal or enterprise?
<Polygon89> has anyone gotten audio in flash to work? it shows up in the pulseaudio volume control thing but i still dont hear sound in like, youtube for example.
<DanaG> WPA.
<DanaG> Personal.
<DanaG> s/ipw/iwl/
<DanaG> Oh, and b43 has broken symbols.
<ChaosParser> Polygon89: When it first boots, yes.  Audio randomly dies every now and then for me.
<Polygon89> hmm.
<Polygon89> I dont think pulseaudio is like completely working for me, according to the pulseaudio volume control program, it doesnt detect banshee when its playing music
<JohnPhys> Polygon89:  How can I find the pulseaudio control panel?
<SilverDawn> has anyone else noticed that the cube doesnt quite work
<SilverDawn> Its like... a square lol just flat
<Polygon89> i actually found it using add/remove programs, i dont know the package names
<JohnPhys> ah ok
<Polygon89> but there is a device chooser that can sit in your systray that basically controls everything
<Polygon89> volume control, manager, and volume meters
<JohnPhys> is pulseaudio installed and used by default?  if so, I have sound in flash using it in ff3b4
<Polygon89> just search 'pulseaudio' in add/remove
<Polygon89> none of this config stuff is installed by default which i think is a mistake...
<SilverDawn> anyone know about the cube thing? Thats the only thing now that i need to figure out before bed
<SilverDawn> :)
<JohnPhys> there's a volume meter, manager, and volume control
<SilverDawn> padevchooser - PulseAudio Device Chooser
<SilverDawn> paman - PulseAudio Manager
<SilverDawn> paprefs - PulseAudio Preferences
<SilverDawn> pavucontrol - PulseAudio Volume Control
<SilverDawn> pavumeter - PulseAudio Volume Meter
<SilverDawn> Sorry for the spam, just thought it'd be helpful
<JohnPhys> it's ok, I'm just wondering which one/ones Polygon89 had installed and is referring to
<Polygon89> well
<Polygon89> pavucontrol shows what 'streams' are playing
<Polygon89> and im currently playing music with banshee and its not showing up there, but i do hear the music
<Polygon89> so its working...but not?
<JohnPhys> odd
<Polygon89> and when i play youtube videos it does show up as a stream but i dont hear sound
<charles__> in add/remove applications, what does it mean when a package's checkbox is greyed out?
<charles__> (specifically ardour GTK2)
<Polygon89> means you cant install it cuase it has dependency problems...
<Polygon89> at least that what it means when it shows up in update-manager
<DanaG> Oh heck, it gets even better: repeatedly trying to join a hidden-ssid WPA access point with iwl3945 actually CRASHES NetworkManager.
<DanaG> Last thing I saw was me saying broken symbols.
<DanaG> Now I'm on bcm43xx.  So much for Intel being "better for Linux" -- hah!
<DanaG> Actually, I think Ralink may be one of the better ones I've used, perhaps.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, I tried to join the same access point with the same Broadcom card under OS X, and that failed, too.  So, perhaps it's partly the access point's fault.
<DanaG> I wish people had never thought of hiding SSIDs; all it does is make things a pain in the ___.
<[Neurotic]> heya, i'm using vmware workstation on hardy, and occasionally my ctrl, shift and alt keys refuse to work for me, but work fine in my vm.  is there anyway you guys know of to reset my keyboard, or something similiar to make this stop.  normally i have to reboot my machine, or logoff
<rexy_> DanaG, well even hidden ones are still easy to spot
<tritium> DanaG: it has it's usefulness
<[Neurotic]> any help will be greatly appreciated in lowercase - grin -
<SilverDawn> anyone know why the cube effect for compiz isnt working for me
<SilverDawn> Im just getting a square that flips around
<Lunks> I have to do "ifup eth0" every reboot if using static IP address. Is this known?
<JohnPhys> did you check the number of sides on the cube?
<[Neurotic]> silver - sound likeyou have the wall rather than the cube enabled
<[Neurotic]> silver - either that, or try increasing the number of sides/dekstops to 4 or more
<ChaosParser> [Neurotic]: dpkg-reconfigure console-data ?
<SilverDawn> where would i increase the # of desktops to 4?
<SilverDawn> is there some sorta workspace config for gnome im unaware of
<ChaosParser> SilverDawn: Right click on the workspace switcher.
<SilverDawn> lol
<DanaG> [ 1625.257838] b43: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw
<ChaosParser> SilverDawn: left click on preferences.
<[Neurotic]> chaos tah.. will try
<DanaG> There are many missing symbols.
<SilverDawn> its set to be 2c 2r
<SilverDawn> so im not sure whats up
<[Neurotic]> hahah now terminal is crashing
<ChaosParser> [Neurotic]: Whoops.
<[Neurotic]> i can't even type in it
<[Neurotic]> chaos - is okay, not your fault, won't even let me type that in it
<ChaosParser> [Neurotic]: Try alt F2?
<[Neurotic]> alt doesn't work
<[Neurotic]> ;0
<ChaosParser> [Neurotic]: lol Damnit.  haha
<DanaG> How can I teach that hidden SSIDs don't add any security?
<SilverDawn> wow
<SilverDawn> i prefer desktop wall
<SilverDawn> lol
<ChaosParser> [Neurotic]: Gotta love betas?
<rexy_> DanaG, yelling loudly sometimes helps, using an experimental driver? had the same problems when tinkering with an acx driver
<ChaosParser> DanaG: Do unlocked cars in unlocked garages still get stolen?
<tritium> DanaG: there are plenty of users that can't even find an SSID if it's hidden
<DanaG> What do unlocked cars have to do with anything?
<rexy_> tritium, well they arent ussually the kind of people you want to keep out either
<[Neurotic]> bugger
<[Neurotic]> reboot time
<tritium> rexy_: true
<ChaosParser> DanaG: An unsecured wireless network is like an unlocked car.  A garage hides it. (as does turning off SSID broadcast), but it adds no real security if the garage is unlocked.
<DanaG> It's locked, though.
<tritium> ChaosParser: nice analogy
<DanaG> But that's a good analogy.
<rexy_> well not entirely, an ap only stays hidden if it's unused
<DanaG> It's more like a cloaking field.
<DanaG> You can still see people walking up to it.
<[Neurotic]> i wish i could work this out.. i do a lot of work in vmware
<ChaosParser> tritium: Thanks :)
<ChaosParser> DanaG: So its a secured, non broadcasting SSID?
<pleaseandthankyo> can i install ubuntu edubun xunbu kubuntu at the same time?
<Polygon89> you can install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop and all that sure.
<Polygon89> they are just meta packages that pull in the standard installation so you will get the unique packages from each
<ChaosParser> pleaseandthankyo: Pick one, then open a terminal and sudo apt-get install nameofothers-desktop
<pleaseandthankyo> ChaosParser i want to isntall all at the same time
<ChaosParser> pleaseandthankyo: Yeah.  That's what that does.
<Polygon89> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<DanaG> Yup, secured and non-broadcasting.
<pleaseandthankyo> ogre why doesn't everyone do that
<pleaseandthankyo> why doesn't everyone do that
<Polygon89> why would we need to?
<ChaosParser> DanaG: Well, it does make it less tempting to script kiddies with packet injection.
<Polygon89> i dont need KDE or xfce things on my machine...
<DanaG> I like what the Intel Windows utility (sometimes) does:  it shows that there's an AP, but says it's <Hidden SSID>
<ChaosParser> pleaseandthankyo: For the same reason you probably don't have a more than one microwave?  They all do the same things ultimately, the differences are ultimately aesthetic.
<DanaG> Desktop environments come down to personal preference.
<DanaG> But it still bugs me that the supposedly better-because-it's-open-source iwl3945 seems inferior to bcm43xx in some ways.
<DanaG> One of these days I'll try ndiswrapper with my Intel.  If it works better than iwl3945, I'm going to laugh.
<DanaG> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<woodwizzle> where is my gdm startup script?
<Prometheus> I just updated gstreamer, is stuff not working right?
<DanaG> what the hell?  I go 'ls' in my Downloads directory, and 'ls' SEGFAULTS!
<DanaG> that's majorly screwed up.
<Prometheus> I had that error in fedora 4 earlier today
<Prometheus> reinstalled
<eklof> fedora 4 ?
<Prometheus> <--- does not like trixbox
<Prometheus> yes
<eklof> isn't that like, really really old ?
<Prometheus> an old asterisk box
<Prometheus> yes
<DanaG> And I got an oops in ndiswrapper.
<DanaG> I'm rebooting now.
<DanaG> Well, I discovered what you get when you try to ndiswrapper Intel's Windows drivers:
<DanaG> Lions and Tigers and Bears, Oh My!
<DanaG> Or rather,
<DanaG> Segfaults and OOPSes and PANICs, Oh My!
<DanaG> I had to pull out the card temporarily to get back to a bootable state.
<DanaG> Oh, and this time, b43 loaded.  I wonder why it wouldn't load last time.
<jk_> <3 b43
<cyclonut> </3 b43.
<cyclonut> that bugger broke my heart.
<RAOF> DanaG: Um.  Why would you want to ndiswrapper Intel's windows driver?
<ethana2> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<ethana2> oh, ok..  good thing it knows that...  how about..
<ethana2> !beastie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beastie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Well, the iwl3945 can't join hidden-ssid WPA.
<DanaG> And what's the difference between b43 and b43legacy?
<DanaG> Oh, iwl3945 also won't do 54 megabits on my access point.
<vivek3> hey, so i was upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10 when elecrticity went off, 80% was done, so will it resume the updates now??
<vivek3> do i start it the same way again?
<DanaG> Oh, I see... somehow, loading iwl3945 broke loading b43.
<DanaG> Hah, Intel wireless better for Linux?  Well, maybe as far as morals go, but not for functionality.
<cyclonut> well, iwl3945 and b43 are intrinsically enemies, no?
<cyclonut> both try to run your wifi
<tanner_> odd, minus 802.11n my Intel wifi card works perfectly
<DanaG> Different cards, though.
<DanaG> iwl3945+networkmanager also sucks at roaming between APs of the same SSID.
<tanner_> networkmanager sucks period
<DanaG> It'll think it's still connected to one, when it's in range of another but out of range of the first.
<tanner_> please understand your speaking strictly of a software issue, not related to the intel drivers
<cyclonut> tanner_, NM works a LOT better for me now
<cyclonut> tanner_, it will detect new networks, switch per location
<tanner_> and DanaG if you are having a lot of driver issues, join #ipw2100 and ask for assistance or tell them, they are in the power to fix it.
<DanaG> I also do get breakage in the drivers, where even iwlist scan won't work.
<tanner_> iwlist scan doesnt work at times either
<DanaG> And I'll try to modprobe -r iwl3945, and modprobe will hang, eat CPU, and not die no matter what signal you try to kill it with.
<tanner_> also understand, iwlwifi is still considered experimental
<DanaG> s/you/I/
<DanaG> I can ride the bus through town, going through areas A (lots of networks),  B (zero),  C (a few), and D (lots)
<woodwizzle> what does the compiz section of the appearance dialog box check for to allow you to run compiz?
<DanaG> I'll see A's networks all the way through B, and lack of networks in B will be seen in C. Then in D, I'll either see those from C, or nothing.
<woodwizzle> if I turn compiz on from that dialog it fails, but I can run compiz.real --replace and compiz turns on
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I figured out the b43-iwl3945 conflict: they depend on different versions of mac80211 and iee80211.
<DanaG> The two are mutually exclusive.
<DanaG> aah:  "looks like iwlwifi ships its own mac80211 module, which hasn't received the scan_capa patch yet. "
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/200950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200950 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[iwl3945] network manager not able to associate to hidden SSID (scan_capa = 0x0)" [High,Fix committed]
<DanaG> So, apparently iwlwifi evilly demands its own version of mac80211 modules.
<pleaseandthankyo> ok installed xubuntu and and goubuntu  on top of edubuntu where are they now? and how do i load them?
<tanner_> pleaseandthankyo: does this pretain to hardy?
<DanaG> Why the heck does iwl3945 demand its own versions of such modules?  That seems pretty ugly to me.
<pleaseandthankyo> tanner_ huh?
<hrlr> Sweet deal!  Sun Java now works properly in Firefox out-of-the-box!
 * hrlr jumps around
<tanner_> DanaG: you apparently do not understand software development. Specific features required to have the drivers working require those versions of the modules
<tanner_> as i recall, they have modified the framework in order to implement better drivers/features.
<tanner_> however you really should take your issues up to #ipw2100 or the intelinuxwireless mailing list
<DanaG> Then couldn't they submit those changes upstream?  Or at least, couldn't the packages replace the in-kernel ones with those, and then buld b43 against those?
<cyclonut> is there a way to get extended-back and forward buttons in firefox?
<tanner_> DanaG: i assume that adds an unnecessarily complex layer to ubuntu (thinking support here)
<cyclonut> i.e. the dropdown that lets you go back/forward multiple jumps in history
<tanner_> cyclonut: yes, it is there, next to the forward button
<DanaG> I guess there should be a note somewhere that iwlXXXX and b43 are mutually exclusive.
<DanaG> bcm43xx works fine with iwl3945.
 * cyclonut slaps self
<cyclonut> tanner_, thank you, I have turned in my crown as king of obvious :)
<tanner_> DanaG: i'm sure that note would get lost in the sea of other notes in that same list
<tanner_> cyclonut: no worries, the interface is somewhat different than 2.x series and previous
<Smegzor> If I upgrade using the cd and tell it not to format my /home partition, does it still ask for user accounts or does it import my existing accounts?
<cyclonut> tanner_, quite. I honestly was pleased when I got the home button back to the 'right' place
<tanner_> Smegzor: as i recall it will import them
<tanner_> Smegzor: however, as always, please backup your data first :)
<Smegzor> i thought it would, just being cautious.  I have backed up everything I'd want to keep and a fair chunk I probably don't need
<Smegzor> i have a spare partition and if the smoke escapes, I can install to that and get it to a point where I can do my work (in virtualbox running XP)
<Smegzor> all of my winderz stuff is backed up twice :D
<tanner_> thats good
<Smegzor> so, assuming there are no problems replacing my 7.10 with 8.04 via the cd, will I notice any losses (ie. programs missing)?  I've also been running an automated backup which grabs a number of important directories (but not home - its massive).
<tanner_> Smegzor: i cant say for sure.
<Smegzor> hmm..  i've run out of things to backup.  time to run the install cd and see what awaits.
<tanner_> Smegzor: good luck
<Smegzor> i've got a linux guru next door, i'll check with him first.  bye! :O
<hrlr> When I type "java -version" I get the error message "java: command not found".  But I currently have Java 6 installed and the pluggin works in FF3.
<hrlr> And I'm using Sun Java.
<cyclonut> hrlr: sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/
<cyclonut> oh whoops
<cyclonut> im sorry
<cyclonut> I was giving you a line to make it work in ff3.
<hrlr> my plugin works fine though.
<hrlr> hehe...  I used to have to do that....  It works without that now.
<hrlr> But for some reason when I switched back from Icedtea Java to Sun Java I can
<hrlr> I can't get "java -version" to work
<jk_> did you install from a package?
<hrlr> jk_: I installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin via synaptic
<hrlr> I then tried: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hrlr> and that said: There is only 1 program which provides java (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java)
<jk-> ok
<hrlr> seems like there's a conflict somewhere.
<jk-> that's ok, update-alternatives is jsut telling you that there are no alternatives :)
<jk-> you should see the link in /etc/alternatives/ , yeah?
<jk-> (ls -l /etc/alternatives/java)
<hrlr> /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/bin/java
<hrlr> jk: /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/bin/java
<jk-> ok, maybe: sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<hrlr> ah!  That worked!  :)
<hrlr> Interesting that the install wouldn't set that.
<jk-> yeah :/
<hrlr> jk - Does the install typically set that?  I've never used anything but the proprietary Sun Java.
<jk-> it should add it to the list of alternatives, alongside any currently-installed ones.
<jk-> (then it's up to you to choose the alternative)
<hrlr> right...  well I'll see if anyone who is more knowledgeable writes a bug.  If they don't, I might :)
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone help me with network manager problem ? It keeps trying to connect the network even after I get an ip address
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: The most recent version is borked.  Revert to an older one, and place updates on hold.
<chrionix> Hi all, probably stupid question, but when I boot my new hardy dvd I get to the menu and nothing works, can't press up or down etc, any suggestions?
<ChaosParser> chrionix: Desktop or notebook?
<chrionix> ChaosParser: notebook
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: which one is working ? 0.6.6-0ubuntu2 ?
<ChaosParser> chrionix: And if you let it sit does it not automatically start booting?
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: Hold on, lemme see which one I'm using. :)
<chrionix> ChaosParser: Actually, I'm not sure I tried that :P
<ChaosParser> chrionix: There you go then.  There's a 15 second timeout, I believe.  Might be more or less.
<chrionix> ChaosParser: I'll give it a bash, never even thought of it, thanks very much
<ChaosParser> chrionix: No problem :)
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: That's the one, ues.
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: where can I get it ?
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: it's noton the repositories
<AnAnt> s/noton/not on
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: Gimme a second to find where I got it.
 * Lunks gives ChaosParser
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: thanks for help
<chrionix> ChaosParser: doesn't seem there is a timeout mate
<ChaosParser> chrionix: Odd.  There was on previous releases.  Try a USB keyboard?
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: Still looking.
<chrionix> ChaosParser: it's weird, cause ctrl+alt+del still works to reboot, just can't use the menu at all
<ChaosParser> chrionix: Does the CD keep spinning?
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: ok
<chrionix> ChaosParser: yeah, keeps going, I burnt a second copy, and checked the md5, still happens
<ElTimo> is avant-window-navigator supported here?
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/network-manager/download
<ChaosParser> ElTimo: I don't see why not.  Its in the repos.
<ElTimo> is it?
<ElTimo> what version?
<ElTimo> so it is
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: I was there, those sites only have the ubuntu3 not ubuntu2 version
<ElTimo> id like to have a more up-to-date version though, the repo version is 0.2.1 and id like 0.2.6
<ChaosParser> 0.2.1
<ElTimo> and plus, I just like compiling things from source
<ElTimo> I got it to install, but I keep getting an error when it tries to run
<ElTimo> avant-window-navigator: error while loading shared libraries: libawn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ElTimo> any ideas?
<RAOF> ElTimo: Oh, you've installed that from source?  I'd suggest asking in an awn irc channel, or using the awn-core PPA packages.  Or the Universe packages, of course :)
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/network-manager/0.6.6-0ubuntu1
<ElTimo> RAOF: do you have a link for the ppa repo? im kinda too stupid to find that on my own :P
<ChaosParser> ElTimo: I've found that such errors with AWN are often resolved by creating what its looking for.
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: thanks
<ElTimo> ChaosParser: I would, but it's a *.so file, and those are usually important if im not mistaken
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: only network-manager or also libnm & so ?
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: Grab the deb, remove what you currently have via Synaptic, then install it.  You should have all the dependancies already.
<RAOF> ElTimo: https://edge.launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive
<ElTimo> sweet thanks
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: I mean, should all dependcies be downgraded ?
<Nergar> hello
<tanner_> oh dear god
<ElTimo> yes?
<tanner_> $5.40 per gallon in california
<ElTimo> 0.0
<ElTimo> jfc
<tanner_> my sentiments exactly
<ElTimo> its only like $3~ here
<tanner_> its $3.50 here :-\
<ElTimo> where are you, hydrogen cars?!
<ElTimo> we need you NOW!!
<ElTimo> lol
<tanner_> last i recall hydrogen cars were less fuel efficient
<ElTimo> but they use h2
<ElTimo> which is cheap
<ElTimo> incredibly so
<tanner_> not the extracting and storing of it
<ElTimo> true
<tanner_> liquid hydrogen is very dangerous
<ElTimo> you mean fun ;)
<tanner_> fun^2!
<ElTimo> rofl
<lzzz> if i run 3dmark 2001 with desktop set to native 1680x1050 then 3dmark quit with "window lost focus" error, if i run with 1024x768, it run ok for 1st test, but quit with same error for 2nd test, and with quitting i found desktop set to 1680x1050. it seems ubuntu switching video modes without asking. how to prohibit any resolutions but 1024x768 to prevent mode switching?
 * tanner_ was unaware 3dmark was also a linux application
<lzzz> it dosnt need to be linux app to be run
<tanner_> lzzz: so you are using wine?
<lzzz> and no its not linux app
<lzzz> i use crossover
<lzzz> trial
<tanner_> please direct all questions to #wine or their respective channels
<tanner_> and/or mailing lists
<lzzz> why you think its wine problem?
<oxigen> tanner_ his question is ok, i guess
<tanner_> because its not a native linux application, we could spend hours troubleshooting an emulation problem
<oxigen> how to prohibit any resolutions but 1024x768 to prevent mode switching?
<oxigen> is linux q
<lzzz> i set my desktop to 1024x768 and found it set to 1680x1050, do you think WINE setting desktop resolution?
<lzzz> !
<tanner_> no, you apparently just stated you set them :)
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: is there a bug on launchpad regarding the problem in network manager ?
<lzzz> so any idea how prohibit any resolutions but 1024x768 for xorg
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/204931
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204931 in network-manager "NetworkManager 100% cpu usage on WiFi (dup-of: 204868)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204868 in hal "NM 0.6.6-0ubuntu2 segfaults w/ hal 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2 and b43 wireless driver" [Low,Confirmed]
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: that's not my problem at all
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: Yeah, I know.
<tanner_> lzzz: perhaps in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: Thats not the only problem.
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: no wonder reverting to old version of network manager did not help
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: my problem is on a wired network
<lzzz> tanner_:  good, what i should write to that file?
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: Network manager has a couple bugs open right now.  It doesn't associate with SSIDs properly, it doesn't report connectivity properly, it crashes and it uses 100 CPU.
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: What's yours doing?
<tanner_> lzzz: good question, perhaps someone in #xorg would know XD
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: keeps trying to connect, even after i get an IP address it is still trying to connect (only one green led is on, and that blue thing keeps rolling),
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: even with old version of network manager it keeps doing so
<ChaosParser> Are you able to browse when its doing that after you get the ip?
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: yup
<ChaosParser> AnAnt: So... your issue is that Network-manager's animation doesn't stop onces its connected.
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: no, its not just that, it also tries to reconnect
<AnAnt> ChaosParser: ie. after some time I will lose the IP address
<tanner_> AnAnt: *could* be a driver issue
<AnAnt> dunno
<AnAnt> I updated stuff including hal, let me reboot & see
<ChaosParser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/188766
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188766 in network-manager "nm-applet won't stop spinning for wired connection" [Low,Incomplete]
<ChaosParser> i knew there was a bug for it.
<tanner_> perhaps a dhcp issue inside networkmanager
<ChaosParser> I wonder if the issue would occur if it was setup manually.
<a7p> hi everyone. Does anyone have Miro 1.2 running under hardy?
<ChaosParser> Not I, said the fly.
<Smegzor> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ChaosParser> Meh.  Or you could just use Remastersys.
<ChaosParser> Which is 20million times more amazing.
<ChaosParser> http://www.remastersys.klikit.org/
<Smegzor> heh  it might be a bit late for me to use remastersys ^^
<ChaosParser> Unfortunatey.
<Smegzor> I need to recreate 4 user accounts (I upgraded while preserving my home partition).  Does it matter what order I recreate them in?
<fromport> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Smegzor> hmm..  so it doesn't matter then?  I'm about to recreate them now.
<Smegzor> they already exist in my home partition of course.
<tanner_> Smegzor: biggest problem i could think of could be a UID mismatch, no idea the ramifications however, probably nothing to be concerned about
<Smegzor> only 1 user had anything installed and I highly doubt that program's going to care about that.
<tanner_> as i said.. probably nothing to worry about
<fromport> all files are stored with a userid, if you know the sequence how you made them in the old situation you might get them right here. otherwise you'll have to chown the directories again
<Smegzor> Is there no way to find out what UID those accounts used previously?
<fromport> if you have the /etc/passwd file from the oldsetup: yes
<Smegzor> oh.  chowning is not too tricky.  cool.
<Smegzor> yes I do
 * tanner_ seconds fromport
 * tanner_ does not enjoy spring break
 * orvokki does not have a Spring break
<hrlr> I have an encrypted swap and / under LVM.  And the show up on my desktop.  If there any way I can stop that from happening?
<tanner_> orvokki: in class?
<orvokki> tanner_: Actually I don't even know what you're talking about. :)
<tanner_> orvokki: spring break, a time of no class between terms (college/university)
<tanner_> (that happens to be in the spring..))
<tanner_> bleh this is so boring =(
<BlackEyes> hi at rus
<BlackEyes> hi thekorn
<deebo> so, release date estimates? (gonna redo my server) :P
<zniavre> 28 april
<deebo> mmh
<deebo> does the "beta" turn into the final release seamlessly/effortlessly just by updating packages
<bazhang> yes
<deebo> well guess ill isntall the beta then when i get my hardware
<cpk1> just curious, is the kernel in hardy going to have ath5k, anyone know?
<tanner_> well, i suppose its time to go back to 32bit :(
<pen> I have a question about dd
<pen> I use live cd to use dd to copy the partition to another partition
<pen> but I accidentally cancel the first one and I did it again
<pen> now when I go to partition manager, the data is twice the size
<pen> but I see no duplicates in the folders
<pen> why?
<DistroJockey> pen: it counting the mounted partition as well?
<pen> DistroJockey: what do you mean?
<pen> DistroJockey: I used it in live cd
<pen> both are not mounted
<pen> very strangly that in disk usage analyzer the size is correct
<pen> but it's not in partition manager
<DistroJockey> pen: I just thought that maybe the partition you copied may be also mounted in the destination
<pen> they have different names
<pen> like sdc1 or sda1
<pen> I double checked it when I issue the command
<DistroJockey> pen: On the system I am running now, I used gparted to copy the whole partition into an extended partition
<pen> actually that's what I was doing
<pen> but in reverse
<pen> I used dd to copy the external to internal
<pen> but I did it twice
<pen> now the size is duplicated
<DistroJockey> I tried to copy back after deleting the original and if wouldn't fit (was .1MB bigger :()
<DistroJockey> or 1MB bigger
<DistroJockey> not too sure there sorry
<dns53> how about using the split command?
<pen> how? and what does it do?
<dns53> it can split a file into even parts
<pen> well, I use dd twice and copy the files twice, how to split the ones I merged by dd?
<dns53> well you have a big file that is twice the size it should be?
<dns53> split -b 1/2 current size?
<pen> kind of
<pen> but I don't know which files shoudl I split
<pen> and I should toss the junk off after split right?
<DistroJockey> pen: You still have the original partion you copied?
<DistroJockey> partition^
<pen> DistroJockey: yes
<pen> DistroJockey: dd won't delete the source partition would it?
<dns53> not unless you tell it to
<DistroJockey> pen: might be easier to use gparted to copy the partition rather than dd.
<tanner_> erm, wth happened to the system manager :-\
<DistroJockey> pen: copy it to free space in an extended partition is what worked best for me
<pen> DistroJockey: how do you copy that?
<pen> DistroJockey: and without messing up the permission and studd
<pen> DistroJockey: because I'm copying the distro
<pen> DistroJockey: my whole system
<dns53> gparted can copy partitions, i think it will use dd internally
<dns53> you could also just tar everything and extract in the new location
<DistroJockey> pen: I successfully copied both Debian and Ubuntu into a free space in an extended partition using a live CD with gparted
<DistroJockey> pen: the only issue I had was that after deleting the first partition and trying to copy it back, it was .1GB bigger
 * tanner_ cant wait until quad core thinkpads
<pen> DistroJockey: well
<pen> DistroJockey: I still don't know how to copy the partition with gparted
<DistroJockey> I the notebooks are anything like thier desktops tanner, I would get something else
<tanner_> huh?
<DistroJockey> pen: you will need to do it with a live cd (e.g. not the same system you are trying to copy) and the menu options should list Copy as an otion when you select a partition
<pen> DistroJockey: I see
<pen> DistroJockey: that's cool
<pen> DistroJockey: thx for the tip :)
<dns53> i prefer the gparted live cd myself
<DistroJockey> pen: np, give it a go, I'' be here for a bit
<pen> DistroJockey: k
<DistroJockey> tanner, the IBM Thinkcentre's I see at work are crap
<tanner_> thats nice, my Thinkpads are quite wonderful.
<Smegzor> Every time I try to use sudo I get this..  sudo: unable to resolve host Beast   What can I do to fix it?
<tanner_> Smegzor: is Beast your local machine?
<DistroJockey> tanner, glad to hear
<Smegzor> yeah
<tanner_> Smegzor: add this line to /etc/hosts
<tanner_> 127.0.0.1 <tab><tab>Beast
<Smegzor> hmm!  I hope it lets me edit that :P
<Smegzor> thanks
<tanner_> thats a good point.. haha
<Smegzor> i'll be able to from the live cd if necessary
<tanner_> mmhmm
<Smegzor> Its already there but its 127.0.1.1 Beast.Majellan
 * tanner_ could actually forgo a quadcore laptop if he could build a super server, then he could have an ultraportable and the server to do all the hard work :)
<tanner_> Smegzor: did you at any point specify Beast.Majellan?
<Smegzor> when I did the install I called it Beast, when I set up the network I entered the workgroup there.
<Smegzor> I've never joined them like that by hand
<tanner_> interesting, i have no idea
<Smegzor> I can enter my pass when ubuntu asks for it (to unlock things), but in console it gives the can't resolve error
<tanner_> Smegzor: i wonder, will gksu gnome-terminal work?
<DistroJockey> Smegzor: try:  127.0.1.1 Beast.Majellan Beast
<DistroJockey> in hosts
<Smegzor> that gksu command had a long think then did nothing
<DistroJockey> or comment out 127.0.1.1 and just leave 127.0.01
<Smegzor> ok
<Smegzor> heh  can't save changes XD
<DistroJockey> sudo :)
<Smegzor> doesn't work :P
<DistroJockey> ohh!?
<Smegzor> sudo: unable to resolve host Beast
<Smegzor> I get that
<DistroJockey> ahh
<Smegzor> time for the live cd fix of DOOM?
<DistroJockey> or single user mode / recover mode
<DistroJockey> but yeah, looks like it
<Smegzor> um.. how do I get into that mode? is that one of the safe boot options?
<DistroJockey> somewhere in grub
<Smegzor> brb  rebooting and stuffage
<DistroJockey> may need to put s or single on the end of the kernel line? (not sure)
<loa> hello, can someone say what pcmcia card i can buy for my somsung notebook
<spikeb> loa, http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<loa> All cards will be best choice?
<spikeb> yeah basically.
<dbmood1> !dfd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dfd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tehknow> I am getting a "could not initiate dbus" error from update-manager when I try to upgrade to 8.04
<tehknow> can someone help me?
<tehknow> and when update-manager loads up it tells me I can only do a partial upgrade
<lordleemo> how would you guys and girls recommend updating? should i  sudo update-manager -d  or another way ??
<spikeb> that's how i did it
<tehknow> I get a dbus error when I try that
<tehknow> can someone help me?
<lordleemo> spikeb: thanks my friend
<tehknow> I asked in #ubuntu and they send me here
<spikeb> tehknow, i seem to be the only one around so sorry
<tehknow> ok
<KenSentMe> My network and audio dont work anymore after an upgrade from gutsy to hardy. The intel wlan device is listed in lspci, but there is no interface connected to it. Anyone have an idea how to solve this?
<waylandbill> I experienced a lockup after printing to a remote printer from firefox. Is there some log or anything helpful that would be of use for finding the cause?
<Ng> tehknow: the dbus error and the partial upgrade error are very unlikely to be connected. the partial upgrade is more likely to be something is wrong with your package setup
<waylandbill> KenSentMe: see if the kernel module is loaded.
<KenSentMe> waylandbill, how do i do that?
<Ng> tehknow: fire up synaptic, get it to reload the package lists and see if you have any gutsy updates waiting
<waylandbill> KenSentMe: lsmod
<KenSentMe> waylandbill, what should it be called?
<waylandbill> KenSentMe: depends on your hardware.
<Ng> KenSentMe: try ls|grep iw
<Ng> I think most of the intel wireless drivers have "iw" in them
<Ng> hmm, except the old onces are ipw. bah.
<waylandbill> What's the device in lspci?
<Ng> yeah that's probably a better option, lspci|grep Network
<KenSentMe> lsmod|grep iw gave no results, in lspci the device is named 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Coorporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection _rev 02)
<waylandbill> KenSentMe: I think it should be ipw3945
<KenSentMe> waylandbill, that' s isnt in the lsmod list
<waylandbill> KenSentMe: ok. attempt to modprobe it (assuming it's included with the kernel) 'sudo modprobe ipw3945'
<scobby> i have a problem with the file dialog under gnome, it takes 5-8 seconds to open any open file dialog. anybody can help me?
<KenSentMe> waylandbill, module not found
<bicyclis1> Will there be HBCI support in the Hardy Heron version of Gnucash ? In the moment, hbci won't work
<NET||abuse> Hey guys. i'm working on my laptop and i was hoping to experiment with the hardy heron beta virtual server facilities,, i've looked briefly at the xen docs, but is xen the best way to go with running virtualisation?
<tehknow> Ng, will do, was AFK there sorry
<Ng> NET||abuse: the easiest/quickest way is KVM
<Ng> should work on the standard kernel and lets you run graphical OSes easily
<NET||abuse> KVM ?
<Ng> Kernel virtual machine, I think
<Ng> it uses the VT extension in recent CPUs
<NET||abuse> Ng, got any articles on it?
<DistroJockey> thinking KVM also, maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684233
<NET||abuse> Ng, well, my laptop is only a 2/3 year old celeron m 1.4Ghz
<Ng> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM is a little old perhaps
<Ng> NET||abuse: then you may be better with xen, but I have no idea how xen does graphical OSes
<NET||abuse> Ng, actually, i'm interested in non graphical os's
<NET||abuse> Ng, i want to experiment with running database/ web server load balancing for starters
<NET||abuse> also then want to test some unusual
<NET||abuse> stuff
<NET||abuse> hhe,, sorry
<waylandbill> KenSentMe: if you do a 'locate ipw3945' does the kernel module exist?
<NET||abuse> I really wanted to just get a start in learning how to run virtualized solutions for office servers also, linux and MS servers
<Ng> NET||abuse: then xen is probably the way to go :)
<Ng> pretty sure windows won't run in xen though
<NET||abuse> really?
<NET||abuse> oh dang,, that's a problem
<tehknow> Ng its stuck downloading package info, some have failed others hit etc...
<NET||abuse> i need to be able to run windows server 2008/2003
<KenSentMe> waylandbill, have to run updatedb first, one sec
<Ng> tehknow: sounds like that may be the problem. Perhaps change the repository preferences to use a different mirror?
<DistroJockey> NET||abuse: I would say it would be better to run Windows Server on it's own box
<tehknow> ok
<Ng> NET||abuse: vmware server and player are free to use I think
<NET||abuse>  hmm, I want to use what i will eventually use when i buy in the seriously high end servers, nice 8 core(2 quad core duo's) machines, and a san box
<DistroJockey> NET||abuse: for one thing, MS won't support you if you VM it
<NET||abuse> this is an idea to virtually host office servers for a managed office site
<DistroJockey> NET||abuse: well, I'm pretty sure they won't
<NET||abuse> maybe unless you use windows server 2008 and their new hypervisor module
<NET||abuse> dang,, i really want to run a mix of servers off the same system,
<Ng> who uses microsoft support anyway?
<NET||abuse> Ng, heh, that's a point..
<NET||abuse> Ng, if you get support it's always through an agent
<DistroJockey> NET||abuse: Virtual PC doesn't like Linux much and I'm sure Windows Server wouldn't like being in a VM
<Ng> DistroJockey: lots of people run windows server in vmware
<waylandbill> don't know if 2008 is like Vista, but running in a VM may require another license as it is considered another machine. Guess it depends on the EULA.
<DistroJockey> Ng: Well?
<NET||abuse> waylandbill, but 2003 and xp don't require more licences for more instances on the same hardware?
<orvokki> waylandbill: Heh, luckily EULA's here are considered legally invalid...
<KenSentMe> waylandbill, there seems to be a module for ipw3945, but i googled some and it seems like iwlwifi and iwl3945 should work too. However, modprobe ipw3945 doesnt work
<tehknow> ng http://tinyurl.com/396wa3 all of them are ie
<tehknow> what should I change them to?
<orvokki> waylandbill: That is, EULA would need to be on package exterior and readable before buying the product to be valid.
<orvokki> So sayeth lawyers here.
<waylandbill> orvokki: that would be the smallest fine print I've ever seen.
<dns53> i have heard that a eula has never been tested in court
<orvokki> waylandbill: Well, I rather meant that since it's impossible to read the EULA without buying the product, you're not bound by the EULA. It wasn't part of the original contract.
<waylandbill> orvokki: if you go to a box store and buy a copy, it does say on the outside of the package that you argee to the EULA when you open the box, but not what the EULA says.
<orvokki> Then it's not valid.
<waylandbill> I wouldn
<DistroJockey> It is an End User agreement, what if it's installed by on OEM?
<waylandbill> I wouldn't agree to it anyway. :)
<orvokki> The EULA would be illegal here.
<orvokki> And you don't need to follow it.
<Ng> tehknow: my recommendations would be to ditch backports and ppa sources, then change the rest to plain archive.ubuntu.com
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<tehknow> ng ok, thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> I just upgraded my Kubuntu laptop from Gutsy to Hardy Beta... Now my wireless card (Atheros AR5212) does not work anymore...
<waylandbill> KenSentMe: I'm not sure what you need to do, but the answer lies in getting a kernel module loaded. You could try loading one of the other modules you mentioned
<MilhousePunkRock> Basically ath0 has disappeared, the restricted driver manager says there are no restricted drivers in use...
<KenSentMe> waylandbill, the other modules dont load either, same as ipw3945
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: it seems like this is going around. I imagine the kernel module isn't loaded for your wireless.
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: That's very likely... I remember madwifi being part of linux-restricted-modules in Gutsy...
<rpedro> hey, has anyone noticed bad performance compared to gutsy, when doing cpu intensive stuff, like installing updates?
<waylandbill> I knew mine was bcm43xx, but after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy, it was no longer in restricted drivers, so I added to /etc/modules manually.
<rpedro> like when playing music, it skips and the buttons on the taskbar take a while to highlight, and apps just feel slow...
<lopov> hey guys, anyone having issues with the nvidia driver?? the drivers working but for some reason its using different drivers for direct rendering and it uses the display :1... any ideas??
<yid> lots of bugs to report
<yid> anyone on worth reporting to?
<rpedro> it was just fine in gutsy, everything was snappy before
<yid> yeah everything is a bit laggy
<spikeb> reporting bugs on launchpad is pretty easy
<waylandbill> rpedro: you could use 'top' or an equivalent to see if one of the apps is out of hand
<yid> all my gnome apps crashed when i tried to load a youtube vid
<dns53> it always seems that they recompile more optomised packages closer to release
<yid> lets hope so
<dns53> crashbugs are not recorded in the same way after release so that would be slowing things down
<rpedro> waylandbill: hmm, your right! :P a bug in gimmie after I removed it from the panel made my pc work all night, it's up 7.00 load average! :-o  time to report a bug I guess
<waylandbill> KenSentMe: hmm.. none load... do they match the running kernel? probably 2.6.22-14-generic
<tehknow> Ng, got all that working, tis updating now. 1244 files to download in just over an hour, cheers ;)
<KenSentMe> waylandbill, could it be that the restricted modules package isnt installed, because i have the 24-12 kernel running (according to uname -r), but the modules arent listed in that kernel
<Ng> tehknow: cool :)
<clarezoe> anyone has problem of installing texlive in hardy?
<KRF> clarezoe, none her
<KRF> clarezoe, none here
<MilhousePunkRock> KenSentMe: Looks like it...
<jussi01> clarezoe: it would help if you told us what issue you had with installingit
<KenSentMe> MilhousePunkRock, yeah, i have to wait until i find a wired connection to test it, but that might do the trick
<waylandbill> KenSentMe: could be. I have the restricted modules installed.
<MilhousePunkRock> KenSentMe: I just booted into the Gutsy kernel, hoping I can install l-r-m for 2.6.24 this way
<KenSentMe> MilhousePunkRock, i dont think the gutsy kernel is still available in grub, is there another way to boot it?
<MilhousePunkRock> KenSentMe: It is stll there on my laptop, and it comes with the modules, wireless works just fine here now...
<MilhousePunkRock> KenSentMe: A dirty workaround would be to aquire the deb package some way (another machine, live CD)... I am lucky that the .22 kernel is still there...
<waylandbill> I don't see the Gutsy kernel in /boot. Only 2.6.22 which is running. Unless it's 2.6.24.
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: Isn't .22 the Gutsy kernel?
<MilhousePunkRock> uname -r
<MilhousePunkRock> 2.6.22-14-generic
<MilhousePunkRock> On the Gutsy machine I am on typing this...
<Ng> yes, gutsy is 2.6.22, hardy is 2.6.24
<KenSentMe> Booting 2.6.22 now
<waylandbill> My uname shows 2.6.22-14.
<MilhousePunkRock> KenSentMe: l-r-m for that should still be there and your wifi will probably work... Wireless joy in Hardy is just a "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-generic" away...
<MilhousePunkRock> KenSentMe: I might be wrong with the actual package name, but you get the point...
<KenSentMe> MilhousePunkRock, well, my wlan seems to work in the gutsy kernel, but it wont connect to any network
<waylandbill> Does this mean I am running the wrong kernel?
<asad786> hi
<waylandbill> Looking at my menu.lst, it shows 7.10. Hmmm.
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: You are running the Gutsy kernel... Ng is right about the versioning...
<dmacnutt> how to add *.asc keys for package verification?
<asad786> hey, im very new to using ubuntu 7.10 and i can connect to my wireless network when it is not encryted but when it is encryted i cannot connect with the wep key
<waylandbill> I bet it is because I changed it manually to remove quiet and splash. I bet it asked and I selected the wrong option... easy enough... just will make a new entry
<waylandbill> probably explains why my wifi wasn't in the hardware drivers maybe.
<MilhousePunkRock> asad786: This is the channel for 8.04, you might get better assistance in #ubuntu (without the +1). Besides, using wep encryption is almost like using no encryption
<asad786> ok thx milhouse for your help
<waylandbill> alrighty... let see how this works..
<clarezoe> jussi01, I install texlive from synatic and said some dependency errors, and then I tried to install it from the CD mirror, not I missed them up all the settings
<clarezoe> jussi01, could you tell me how to uninstall it completely and then I can try to install it again to see if any problems
<jussi01> clarezoe: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<clarezoe> thanks, jussi01, I also installed it from the iso cd mirror, can I just remove the folders to purge all texlive settings?
<Ng> asad786: how are you trying to connect? with the network list applet on the panel?
<asad786> Ng, yes
<vivek3> the upgrade is asking me what i want to do with my smb.conf file, what should i do?
<vivek3> upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<Ng> vivek3: have you previously customised samba/filesharing?
<Ng> asad786: does it just keep asking for the password? or does it connect and then fail to work?
<vivek3> i dont think so
<asad786> it keeps asking for the password
<Ng> vivek3: then it's probably best to ask it to replace the one you have now with the new version
<vivek3> that means "install the package maintainer's version"
<vivek3> thanksw :)
<Ng> vivek3: yes
<Ng> asad786: could you run "gedit /var/log/syslog", then go Edit->SelectAll, Edit->Copy and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ please?
<asad786> i will do that now
<asad786> Ng, i have done that
<vivek3>   /etc/ntp.conf, how aobut that file?? should i replace it??
<Ng> asad786: hmm, strange log. do you have multiple APs with the same ESSID?
<asad786> Ng, my set up is that i have 2 routers i can not connect to either one when it is wep enabled therefore i disabled one to test if i could connect and it worked fine
<W8TAH> Good morning everyone
<vivek3> good evening :D
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  it's Ng
<Hobbsee> what's broken?  :P
<vivek3> yay!! finally its done, its upgraded to 8.04!! :D
<Ng> asad786: I'm wondering if it's because it's hopping between them during the negotiation
 * orvokki grumbles
<Ng> Hobbsee: ;p
<dandel> gcc is missing the sse3 headers.
<spiderfire> during update my screensaver kicked in... while i was using the computer and it asked for my password
<asad786> Ng, shall i turn one off and try connecting wirelessly to the other 1
<dandel> namely, tmmintrin.h
<Ng> asad786: yeah
<asad786> ok ill brb
<asad786> is there a way to refresh to see new wireless networks available
<asad786> is there a way to refresh to see new wireless networks available
<TheInfinity> asad786: wayting a few secs :p
<asad786> thx theInfinity
<TheInfinity> *waitingg
<TheInfinity> uh.
<waylandbill> looks like wireless with new b43 module starts the wireless card but can't connect to any networks. Gutsy kernel for now.
<rexy_> asad786, network manager refreshes after awhile
<Ng> hey vlowther
<Ng> vlowther: you may have noticed that there's a new pm-utils on the way with a couple of your fixes in :)
<asad_> Ng, i still can not connect afetr a while it keeps asking for the password again
<asad_> and currently i am using the wired connection
<asad_> Ng, i still can not connect afetr a while it keeps asking for the password again
<asad_> and currently i am using the wired connection
<Ng> asad_: that's very strange. I'm wondering if it's worth configuring the wireless bit manually
<asad_> Ng, do you think it would make a differecne if i changed the encryption type eg WPA
<Ng> asad_: only if the network is actually WPA
<Ng> asad_: for what it's worth, WEP is pretty much useless, so if you can make the access points do WPA, I would do so, or just turn WEP off
<Ng> you can crack WEP keys in under a minute ;)
<TheInfinity> Ng: but several windows user cant do this
<asad_> Ng, so you suggest i change to WPA, shall i do that now and then try connecting, however when it asks for the key i do not think there is a WPA option
<TheInfinity> so its better to have wep instead of nothing
<TheInfinity> but wpa is much better, of course
<Ng> asad_: network manager should detect which type it is and offer that type
<asad_> ohh ok thx
<asad_> let me try that now
<asad_> Ng, which one should i use WPA-PSK or WPA-802.1x
<Ng> PSK
<rexy_> TheInfinity, well, what class of users has the knowledge to snoop your traffic, but cant crack your ap?
<yann2> hello!
<yann2> I am looking for Ubuntu 8.04 beta server.. has there been a release?
<rexy_> look at the topic
<jpatrick> yann2: here it is: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<yann2> well I know it is beta, but I really want to install it anyway... Can't find any release for servers there: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta  .. or is the normal  Ubuntu CD doing the server install as well now?
<yann2> ah thank you very much :)
<rexy_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta -> releases -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<DistroJockey> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-beta-server-i386.iso
<DistroJockey> Australia though :)
<yann2> It's for my new monitoring server which should be on air next month, so beta should be fine :)
<DistroJockey> the beta is pretty stable
<vivek3> i just upgraded to hardy, but the sound isnt working
<DistroJockey> vivek3: I've heard that a bit, there is probably a bug report (with a posible workaround)
<vivek3> DistroJockey: so how do i solve it??? :)
<DistroJockey> vivek3: no idea sorry
<DistroJockey> vivek3: probably due to Pulse Audio being introduced
<vivek3> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<vivek3> thats what it says
<DistroJockey> vivek3:  only thing I can think of is changing the backend back to ALSA (but that's a wild guess)
<vivek3> worth a shot i guess, so how do i do that?
<DistroJockey> vivek3: I'm sure google or the bug database is more help than me atm. Sorry
<vivek3> okay thanks anyway, will google :)
<DistroJockey> good luck
<vivek3> thanks :D
<DistroJockey> 19 hrs IT support is enough for me today, I'm out :)
<Ng> vivek3: which kernel are you using?
<Ng> if it's generic, make sure you have "linux-generic" installed
<_Angelus_> guyz
<vivek3> Ng: i dont know, just booted, is there a way to check?
<Ng> vivek3: uname -a
<_Angelus_> what is the third option in Desktop Effects?
<_Angelus_> can it read from ccsm?
<vivek3>  2.6.24-12-386 that one :)
<Ng> vivek3: interesting. are you deliberately using the 386 one?
<_Angelus_> ?!
<vivek3> no, its just using the default one i think
<Ng> _Angelus_: I used to get a 4th entry called Custom which linked to ccsm, but that doesn't seem to appear anymore, my ccsm customised settings don't cause any of the three Desktop Effects options to get selected
<Ng> vivek3: -generic should be the default. My suggestion would be to apt-get install linux-generic and reboot into that kernel and see if everything still works
<_Angelus_> so extra effects will not read from ccsm?
<Ng> _Angelus_: they will, the changes I've made in ccsm work just fine
<Ng> the Desktop Effects UI just doesn't know how to express that I have them on
<_Angelus_> oh
<vivek3> okay ill brb then thanks ng :)
<asad__> Ng, thx alot for your help and any one else that helped
<Ng> _Angelus_: I'll check with the desktop team in a bit and find out if that is deliberate. it seems rather odd to me
<asad__> problem resolved
<Ng> asad__: awesome :)
<_Angelus_> Ng, i think its cause the Desktop Effects UI doesnt use the compiz windows manager because its not even installed, it just uses parts of compiz to make some effects
<Ng> _Angelus_: indeed, but if ccsm is installed it used to have a 4th option, Custom
<_Angelus_> i see
<_Angelus_> well want i want is shadows
<_Angelus_> i have shadows in kmenu and kicker
<_Angelus_> but on normal windows, no shadows
<_Angelus_> but i think to have shadows in windows, i must use the emerald window manager
<_Angelus_> not normal kde window manager
<_Angelus_> Adys,  are you being flooded ? :o
<poseidon> When I go to play 3d chess it says no Python GTKGLExt support.  How do I get this?
<rexy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427997 ?
<rexy_> poseidon,
<DanaG> I've been having quite severe login delays, where not even my window manager will load for a long time.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: welcome to compiz
<W8TAH> what is the appropriate wireless software to use with a broadcom 43xx card and heron?
<Ng> W8TAH: if it's not supported by the linux drivers then you may need to use ndiswrapper
<waylandbill> W8TAH: I haven't been able to get the b43 driver to find any networks
<W8TAH> ok
<waylandbill> but it's the one that is supposed to be used.
<W8TAH> thanks -- i'll fiddle with it some
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<ulisse> are your monitors going to sleep, sometimes? mine stopped with Hardy...
<ulisse> I get just a blank screen, but in never turns off
<_Angelus_> mine sleeps
<waylandbill> W8TAH: bcm43xx that was used in gutsy is becoming legacy.
<W8TAH> i wish mine would quit - -its highly annoying to have it keep turning off when i need to see it
<W8TAH> ok
<rexy_> W8TAH, power-manager plays with the screen as well
<W8TAH> ahhh -- ok
<W8TAH> bbias - -reboot
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Somehow my desktop messed up badly yesterday (it doens't show  anything in my home nor in the desktop, but it shows the  stuff inside the trash instead :S)... Any idea how to fix it?
<lopov> hallo
<RainCT> hi
<lopov> is anyone having nvidia issues with xserver defaulting to display 1.0?
<lopov> its killing me lol, ive spent hours just re-installing drivers and playing around with xorg.conf
<lopov> it seems like im the only one with the prob :(
<lopov> ive searched and searched but nothing
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lopov, what prob?
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> morning Aquahallic
<Aquahallic> I've run into the 386 kernel problem
<lopov> [Hardy]TuTUXG: with my xserver, it defaults to display 1
<Aquahallic> I've found some docs out there about runnin' an initramfs command
<bicyclist> Will Gnucash with hbci be in the hard repos ?
<Aquahallic> can I do that right at the busybox prompt?
<Aquahallic> cause I can't boot into any kernel at this point
<W8TAH> its pretty obvious that heron is using compiz or something similar -- where is the control panel for it?
<Ng> W8TAH: by default there's just three options in System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects, but if you install simple-ccsm you can customise compiz some more
 * lopov notes to self to remove xserver-xgl
<W8TAH> thanks ng
<Aquahallic> anyone else seen this "busybox prompt" issue with hard upgrade??
<W8TAH> if any of the devs are around -- heron looks great -- only problem im hitting so far is the broadcom driver and i havent messed with that enough yet to call it a problem
<komputes> whats with the <tab> not being able to autocomplete - bug #207106 reported
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207106 in ubuntu "[Hardy] gnome-terminal - Tab not auto-completing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207106
<Ng> komputes: I think the bash programmable autocompletion may have been turned off, but apt-get at least should still have completed
<komputes> Ng: I wish it would but nope, have you tried it on your end?
<jamalf> What's scrollkeeper-up?
<jamalf> It was making my computer almost unusable :(
<RainCT> komputes: afaik some of bash's autocompletion has been moved to a separate package which isn't installed by default
<Ng> RainCT: oh yeah, good point, it's bash-completion
<W8TAH> dang -- wow
<komputes> RainCT: why would they go and do something like that and what is the package name?
<komputes> bash-completion?
<Ng> I think it's changed from a depends to a recommends
<RainCT> yes
<RainCT> If I remember right the rationale for that was that bash-completion has no active upstream and that Ubuntu was the only distribution including it in the main bash package or something like that
<RainCT> :P
<komputes> They shouldn't have changed, that, xorg and the new VNC client, jeez, 30 days left to make all this work together
<RainCT> W8TAH: you can also install compizconfig-settings-manager for advanced configuration of all individual plugins
<W8TAH> that was my next question :)
<W8TAH> thanks
<RainCT> you're welcome :)
<Ng> RainCT: the interesting thing is how it happened.. was this previously in bash and has been split out into a Recommends? or was it a depends previously?
<RainCT> Ng: it was in bash
<RainCT> and now it's a recommends as main packages can't depend on universe packages
<JediMaster> hey guys, is there a cd label for heron yet? Just wanted to print an 8.04 label on the beta disc
<Ng> ok, so that explains why it disappears :)
<joakim-> has there been any big problems reported upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10? bigger than usual that is
<joakim-> JediMaster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/DVD_Cover_(Fela_Kuti_Chocolate)
<joakim-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734187
<joakim-> google is your friend
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joakim-, somebody's sound card has problem under hardy afaik
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joakim-, mine is alright tho, not perfect, but good enough
<joakim-> any specific chipset?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no idea ;P
<joakim-> alright
<JediMaster> joakim-: tried google, only came up with the ubuntu marketing wiki page with the 7.04 and older stuff
<JediMaster> joakim-: but thanks =)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya, pulseaudio is the only thing bugs ppl
<JediMaster> joakim-: that page doesn't exist
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> other than flash and java
<JediMaster> but got the one on the forum, ta
 * JediMaster prints a hardy heron cd label on to his freshly burnt beta cd =)
<JediMaster> I'd just like to thank all the developers for all their hard work on heron, it's working like a charm, no instalation problems at all, was quite suprised as it was on a pretty new nvidia motherboard and everything just worked out of the box =)
<nubbe> I had trouble with switching back to original user in gutsy(gnome froze but consoles alive and well) when running compiz, no problem without the bling. Is that probably fixed in heron?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nubbe, should be
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nubbe, if it's a know bug, check the bug report first on launchpad
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> known*
<nubbe> [Hardy]TuTUXG, yeah, never had much luck there, but that's good advice, maybe
<dmacnutt> upgraded to 8.04 and now nautilus refuses to start
<nubbe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/78470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78470 in gdm "switching to current logged in user freezes gdm" [Undecided,New]
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dmacnutt, try to run it from a terminal and see what error it gives u
<nubbe> [Hardy]TuTUXG, is that still unfixed?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nubbe, that's a bug on feisty...
<nubbe> [Hardy]TuTUXG, oki
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nubbe, i dont think u need to worry about ti
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it*
<Teuflehunden> If I install the beta now, will I be able to seamlessly upgrade when the final release comes out?  Or will I have to do a complete install?
<Leerok> Seamless upgrade.
<Leerok> sudo apt-get update
<Leerok> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Teuflehunden> Great, thanks :)
<nubbe> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I hope so :)
<numus> anyone have any experience with emerald and hardy?
<Leerok> Get Compiz fusion.
<Leerok> I think it's the same thing.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nubbe, it's an old gdm bug, and it's already fixed by gnome dev
<tehknow> can someone help me with my firefox install. I am stuck on 3b2 and I can't upgrade to 3b4, and flash isn't working
<Leerok> Emerald is related to Beryl, if I'm not mistaken?
<tehknow> I just upgraded to 8.04
<numus> leerok it is a windows decorator but it doesn't seem to really work anymore
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Leerok, beryl was a fork of compiz
<Leerok> Ah, I didn't know that.
<nubbe> [Hardy]TuTUXG, how did u find that out?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nubbe, there was a related gnome bug
<tehknow> anyone?
<anaoum> were can i download the latest snapshot iso of hardy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> tehknow, the update manager is not working?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tehknow> the one in firefox itself?
<DanaG> Yay, bzr NetworkManager fixes hidden-SSID issues.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> tehknow, no..
<tehknow> well it lists no update
<tehknow> in update-manager
<anaoum> is there anything ubotu doesnt know!
<anaoum> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tehknow> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I did a custom install of 3b2 over firefox 2 back in gutsy
<nubbe> [Hardy]TuTUXG, where?, how ?  link? please?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nubbe, on the page u gave me
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i closed it already :(
<tehknow> [Hardy]TuTUXG, any ideas?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> k guys g2g
<nubbe> [Hardy]TuTUXG,  gnome-bugs #376315?
<DanaG> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anaoum> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<h3sp4wn> Network Manager still randomly messing up for anyone else ?
<edgy> hi, when I connect my laptop with nvidia card to an external memory, there used to be a clone option to make both screens work, now in hardy the option is no longer available
<h3sp4wn> external monitor ?
<h3sp4wn> tried nvidia-settings ?
<anaoum> this bug must be fixed! https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/204908
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204908 in libgweather "World clock applet lacks country Iraq" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anaoum> i dont get how they could just miss a country in the world time applet
<anaoum> its a pretty big insult to all Iraqis
<h3sp4wn> Do you think you could fix it ?
<h3sp4wn> have a look
<anaoum> probably
<anaoum> where do i get source for packages
<anaoum> i dont think ive ever tried
<h3sp4wn> apt-get source
<h3sp4wn> grep around until you find what you need to change - make a backup of the unchanged file
<h3sp4wn> diff -Naur source/file.orig source/file > foo.patch
<h3sp4wn> attach the patch then hopefully someone should fix it
<DanaG> argh, load cycling again, after suspend.
<anaoum> when i apt-get source, where does the source download to?
<rexy_> read
<h3sp4wn> current directory
<rexy_> downloads to current directory
<anaoum> thanks
<DanaG> make a new directory and 'cd' there for safety, or you can end up with unintended files inside the deb.
<h3sp4wn> Maybe whatever the internationalisation teams room is can help
<anaoum> so theres just an XML file with all the locations
<numus> anyone use hamachi with hardy and experience a problem of it installing but not running?
<DanaG> Hmm, I seem to remember hearing that the hamachi binary was compressed with 'upx'
<numus> DanaG ya it isnt running.. installed fine
<DanaG> install upx (package) and then sudo upx -d `which hamachi`
<rexy_> thought upx packed stuff was self extracting?
<numus> DanaG thank you.. that worked perfect
<anaoum> arghhh too much to translate
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if there's a 'factoid' about hamachi...
<DanaG> !hamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> That'd be something useful to add -- a note about upx, and a link to a how-to.
<numus> DanaG it would be useful because hamachi is a very useful VPN since it crosses platforms very easily actually... and then wine with radmin works great
<numus> now how to install a network printer via hamachi to my home network
<numus> ok that was actually suprisingly easy
<DanaG> Hmm, I think Avahi works over Hamachi.
<numus> DanaG the samba setup works very well i think
<numus> now any idea how to edit login and logoff theme in hardy.. emerald USE to do it
<numus> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<numus> if anyone has a problem with wubi 8.04 giving a migration error just exit out and run through terminal ubiquity --automatic .. that is how i did it
<evand> numus: if you're speaking of the migrate documents and setting page showing up, it's a known issue that I hope to have fixed soon.
<numus> evand ahh you are the one who ago refered me to... ya that is the one.. i ran ubiquity --automatic in terminal and it ran the installation fine.. i posted my log files from the error on the ubuntuforums if you want them
<savvas> does anyone know how to disable the link between ftp "connect to server" and firefox?
<evand> numus: thanks
<savvas> "There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location."
<numus> evand great product though.. love the ability to not have to partition off my small drive just incase...
<numus> When i attempt to log into my windows xp server through the network workgroup it asks me for a username and password and domain.. and wont let me load any files.. i dont have a username or password setup on teh file share on my server...
<levander> Has anyone played with opensync under Hardy?  I've been dying to be able to sync my contacts on my RAZR with Ubuntu...
<Ng> levander; I used it briefly to sync my n95 with evolution
<Ng> it did contacts ok, but duplicated all my calendar entries, so I stopped
<levander> Yeah, I think the opensync project is really into nokia phones for some reason.
<FliesLikeABrick_>  does anyone here have an ASUS Eee and an external CD-ROM drive?  I have found a few bugs in ubuntu+1 that I want to test out with someone.  Highlight or PM me if you have said hardware and are willing to test something
<Ng> opensync is definitely not ready for primetime yet
<bazhang> FliesLikeABrick_: they have a channel and a wiki you know?
<levander> bleh, story of my life with Linux it seems
<bicyclist> I am using multisync to sync my sony ericsson W610 with evolution and evolution with google Calendar
<bicyclist> works very well.
<FliesLikeABrick_> bazhang this isn't about the Eee as much as it is about confirming a bug in Hardy
<bicyclist> Haven't tried opensync yet.
<bazhang> FliesLikeABrick_: the likelihood of finding someone with a eeepc *and* willing to try something on their machine are much higher there imo
<FliesLikeABrick_> I just know that I encountered the bug on an Eee while booting the installer CD, and I want to have someone else try and track it down to take a step towards finding the cause
<levander> bicyclist: I'm googling multisync now to see if it works with RAZR's.
<FliesLikeABrick_> fair enough
<FliesLikeABrick_> bazhang what channel might you be talking about?
<bazhang> #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com with a link to the wiki
<bicyclist> Well with multisync it just worked great, only had to choose IrMC and then let the plugin search for my mobile phone.
<bicyclist> But a colleague of mine still is dreaming of syncing windows mobile 6 with evolution.
<FliesLikeABrick_> yeah I know about the site(s), just wasn't sure of the channel
<FliesLikeABrick_> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<numus> ok i disabled the system beep.. but when i restarted x with ctrl-alt-backspace it beeped.. any idea?
<FliesLikeABrick_> numus scrolling up really quickly I don't see any other discussion about this, so maybe I'm missing something, but is your sound card correctly configured?
<numus> flieslikeabrick yes i had asked how to disable it.. i went to sound and disabled system beep.. but it still beeps when i reset X
<FliesLikeABrick_> but does your sound card work normally, e.g. can you hear music/video audio tracks when you play it?
<numus> flieslikeabrick_ yes wheni have the sound turned on.. now i have it all the way down and muted
<FliesLikeABrick_> ok
<levander> bicyclist: Is it only Evolution that multisync supports on the desktop?  I'd rather use mozilla software...
<FliesLikeABrick_> does the system beep only occur when you have it all the way down/muted?
<numus> flieslikeabrick_ it only occurs when i restart x
<bicyclist> Well multisync has the ximian evolution plugin.
<FliesLikeABrick_> right, that's not what I'm asking
<numus> flieslikeabrick_ no it beeps when the sound is turned on too.. only when x restarts
<FliesLikeABrick_> ok
<joakim`> just upgraded to hardy, everything seems to be working perfect!
<rexy_> hmm my hardy install still holds some packages back, why does it do that?
<FliesLikeABrick_> numus  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/TipsAndTricks#How_to_force_GDM_to_system_beep_when_login_screen_ready
<FliesLikeABrick_> do the opposite of what that says, it tells you where to find the setting for that
<FliesLikeABrick_> System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Accessibility
<FliesLikeABrick_> check the settings in there
<numus> flieslikeabrick_ thank you
<FliesLikeABrick_> it sounds like your login window might be configured to play a sound that doesn't exist
<FliesLikeABrick_> so it system beeps instead
<numus> yup that sound was checked flieslikeabrick_
<FliesLikeABrick_> because what those instructions are doing to make it system beep is having someone point that setting to a non-existent sound
<FliesLikeABrick_> let me open mine up and see what it should actually be set to
<numus> lol i just unchecked it
<FliesLikeABrick_> ok, or that
<J-_> How can I restart cups?
<FliesLikeABrick_> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<FliesLikeABrick_> er
<FliesLikeABrick_> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<J-_> thanks
<J-_> I tried cups, and cupsd =P
<rexy_> hmm the update of hal fails because it cant find /var/run/hal, shouldnt that be hald?
<evand> numus: thanks, though most of the credit goes to Ago :)
<omar> Guys I've been using the radio screenlet for a while, but I'm wondering why 9
<numus> evand i know... it still is an great concept.. runing a ext3 mount ontop of an ntfs drive
<omar> Guys I've been using the radio screenlet for a while, but I'm wondering why almost none the radio stations work, except for a couple of them... ?
<omar> none *of* the radio stations work
<komputes> what are the packages needed for tsclient to connect to XDMCP and ICA?
<evand> numus: indeed, I'm very excited for its 8.04 release.  I think it's going to seriously lower the bar to adoption and bring a lot of new users to Ubuntu.
<numus> evand i use it because i only have an 80 gig harddrive on my vista laptop.. cant afford to partition it
<edgy> hi, when I connect my laptop with nvidia card to an external memory, there used to be a clone option to make both screens work, now in hardy the option is no longer available, any hint?
<numus> anyone know why when it tries t omount my windows network.. it requires a password and username although the server has none
<yann2> any known bug with hardy and LVM?
<Lunar_Lamp> Are there known issues with burning isos at the moment?
<Ng> komputes: looks like you win on bash-completion, pitti just promoted it to main
<komputes> Ng: party time
 * komputes dancing
<bazhang> haha
<numus> im having a flickering video problem in hardy with my ati-radeon x1400
<komputes> Ng: now just to convince the devs that using the old xorg user-interactive functionality is awesome as well VNC with F8 Menu and scaling and it's hardy FTW!!!
<Ng> komputes: old xorg user-interactive functionality?
<numus> !ati | Numus
<Ng> also, vnc scaling?
<komputes> Ng: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bazhang> numus you can /msg ubotu ati for that link
<komputes> Ng: in hardy it skips over user interactive configuration
<numus> bazhang ya i forgot the command
<Ng> komputes: oh yeah that. I don't want that back, but I would love vnc scaling to work somewhere. I've never seen it on any system though
<komputes> Ng: Scaling as in you can control a remote 1024x768 on your 800x600
<Ng> yeah, but which clients do that?
<Ng> I use vncviewer and vinagre and neither offer it afaics
<numus> ok.. hardy has the built in fglrx drivers BUT i am getting a horrible video flickering.. any idea what i can do to fix this?
<komputes> Ng: concerning X, why don't want that back? the auto-config is buggy
<komputes> Ng: ReadVNC does that
<JediMaster> Hey guys, can anyone recommend a quick, easy to setup, secure cross-platform VPN? (yes a lot to ask for), just finding openvpn a real headache to setup
<Ng> komputes: because I want the autoconfig as fixed as it can be :)
<komputes> Ng: I agree, but not at the price of taking away the manual tools
<rexy_> hmm is pulseaudio configured by default in hardy or do you have to set it up yourself?
<komputes> Ng: check it out 12 replies and over 300 views in just 24 hours - kind of shows theres an issue there. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735118
<JohnPhys> does anyone in here notice their fonts in gnome-terminal and qt (kde3) apps not obeying the subpixel hinting settings set in System -> Preferences -> Appearances -> fonts ?
<JohnPhys> any replies (yes or no!) would be appreciated
<JohnPhys> on hardy, of course
<bazhang> JohnPhys: not so much in main system but in firefox; it is very haphazard at the moment
<bazhang> using kde3 hardy ;]
<JohnPhys> bazhang:  Odd, everything else *but* gnome-terminal and qt apps seem to be working, but I use gnome hardy
<Ng> JohnPhys: pretty sure it's right for me
<bazhang> JohnPhys: there was another user; darx who had the similar issue yesterday fyi
<komputes> Ng: for the automated way to work and the manual way to be removed you'll have to tell me that xorg will never run into any misconfiguration issues - ever, which just isn't possible, because xorg cannot autodetect all cards and all resolutions. This why i think the use should be able to reconfigure xserver without having to change the xorg.conf file directly.
<JohnPhys> Ng:  you can check by opening a gnome terminal, and going to Edit -> Current Profile -> Uncheck "use system fixed width font" -> clicking on the font selector, and comparing the preview font with what you actually see in the terminal.  If you could check that I would appreciate it.
<Ng> komputes: well ideally it would fall back into the bulletproof vesa config and the user could fix it from there, but the displayconfig-gtk tool has been removed for being too buggy, afaik :/
<komputes> Ng: vesa is not bulletproof
<komputes> Ng: there are certain circumstances where user could not fix it from there without manually writing an xorg.conf file
<Ng> JohnPhys: it's not a straight comparison because of colour differences, but it does look ok to me
<nemo> Ok. I'm sick of wireless being screwed up on this laptop.  If anyone here has any advice for how I might have broken it, and steps to reset, I'd appreciate it.  Basically, the laptop is using iwl3945 now (including the oh-so-unpleasant bug #176090) and needs to connect to WPA networks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176090 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "WiFi / WLAN LED not working on notebooks with Intel iwl4965 | iwl3945" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176090
<JohnPhys> bazhang:  I found a workaround (that worked for me at least) and posted it in Bug #190848, but it doesn't seem to work for everyone, and other fixes that worked for other people don't work for me.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190848 in gnome-terminal "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<JohnPhys> Ng:  Can you try how Monospace 10 looks/compares?
<bazhang> JohnPhys: thanks for the info
<nemo> Right now, though, I can't seem to connect. using wpa_supplicant directly, wifi-radar or network-admin
<Ng> JohnPhys: I'm using the correct DPI for my screen rather than the default 96, so "10" doesn't mean the same here as anywhere else
<nemo> And actually, hardcoding networks in wpa_supplicant.conf is far from ideal, I'm wondering if there's something I should do to make entering it in network-admin work...
<JohnPhys> Ng:  ah ok.  Can you check to see if you have a ~/.fonts.conf file?
<Ng> JohnPhys: I don't, this is a fresh hardy install
<rexy_> nemo, well i used that approach for awhile, it's not to bad considering it will just try any option that works and fail otherwise, just doesnt play nicely with networkmanager
<Ng> I did have one on gutsy, but I've not tried it out here yet because it all looks fine
<nemo> rexy_: soooo what do you use right now for WPA?
<JohnPhys> Ng:  Thanks for the info.  Somehow I ended up with one when I installed (not upgraded to) Hardy Alpha 5.  I reintsalled from Hardy beta and now I don't have one.  *so confused*
<Ng> JohnPhys: the only way you'd have a ~/.fonts.conf would be if you'd manually created it, I think
<nemo> rexy_: I keep getting ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready   :-/
<JohnPhys> Ng:  I didn't even know that ~/.fonts.conf existed until a ran a "locate font", so I don't think I created it manually.  I had to guess at how to modify the xml in there.  Also, I don't have one on my gutsy installs.
<Ng> hmm
<Ng> how odd
<rexy_> nemo, i got an atheros based card , havent had any problems
<nemo> rexy_: so. you just use network manager in gnome, and it connects to arbitrary WPA networks fine?
<techknow> I have made a bit of a cock up in my video driver settings. When I updated to gutsy I told ubuntu to use a different one, and know that I have restarted my computer nothing is displayed
<rexy_> i had a acx before which i configured through wpa_supplicant.conf, but it was a paion and impractical
<rexy_> nemo, correct
<nemo> rexy_: I'm wondering. should I disable wpa_supplicant in some fashion?
<techknow> I can't connect over a network due to the fact that its wireless and it isn't connected yet
<rexy_> nemo, no, networkmanager uses it i think
<techknow> does anyone have any suggestions?
<nemo> rexy_:  hm. so. it sets up wpa_supplicant.conf itself?
<savvas> :P
<rexy_> which is probably why configuring wpa supplicant yourself or through nm is mutually exclusive
<nemo> rexy_: 'cause, I tried setting a network, and it wouldn't take in network manager
<rexy_> nemo, no, it stores the network information in your home directory
<nemo> oh really
<nemo> rexy_: when I checked running processes I saw this:
<rexy_> nemo, try unsecured/wep first, then wpa , not all drivers support the latter
<techknow> anyone?
<nemo> root      4261  0.0  0.0   3880   880 ?        S<s  07:57   0:00 /sbin/wpa_supplicant -B -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant.eth1.pid -i eth1 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -C /var/run/wpa_supplicant
<JohnPhys> Ng:  Yeah, I've run in to quite a few "odd" issues while using hardy, it's definitely making me think twice about upgrading if it actually comes out in april.  It makes me wish I knew C code so I could start taking things apart and trying to fix them!
<nemo> rexy_: well, unfortunately WPA *has* to work :-/
<nemo> rexy_: and heck. it did work until lately
<rexy_> nemo, you can configure wpa_supplicant dynamicly as well
<Ng> JohnPhys: filing good bugs and talking to the developers about them is just as useful
<nemo> rexy_: what puzzles me about the above is that even though I didn't launch that process (I imagine it was network manager) it is using the manual config file
<rexy_> which is why the Networkmanager backend part runs as root i suppose
<nemo> rexy_: and it does so even when the manual config is, well, wrong.
<rexy_> nemo, yeah but by default it's pretty much empty
<Ng> JohnPhys: I've helped at least 3 bugs get squashed today without touching a line of code :)
<rexy_> and/or does not exist
<nemo> rexy_: ok. so. where does the info from the network manager frontend get passed to wpa?
<rexy_> default hardy install has no wpa_supplicant.conf
<nemo> rexy_: hm. so if I removed wpa_supplicant.conf it might help with the gui config...
<rexy_> nm-applet -> networkmanager -> wpa_supplicant
<nemo> mebbe?
<rexy_> nemo yeah, or your network config
<rexy_> nemo, if you have configurations in /etc/network/interfaces networkmanager will skip those
<JohnPhys> Ng:  lol well you're far luckier than I, most of the bugs I find I can't get other ppl to confirm, or I can't see any progess the devs might be making (not that they need to say "working on it", it's just frustrating being out of the loop and seeing the bug report go untouched for a few days)
<techknow> is anyone able to help me?
<nemo> rexy_: ok. I'm just trying to figure out if my problems are A) due to manual config I did long ago or B) due to the new iwl3945 driver and WPA
<rexy_> nemo, yeah
<nemo> rexy_: I'd like to clobber (A) so it sounds like you're saying I should hide that file for now, and also check out this /etc/network/interfaces
<rexy_> hmm, not good, starting firefox crashed my X :|
<nemo> ouchy
<rexy_> nemo,  yeah
<Ng> JohnPhys: sure, which is why I draw attention to talking to the developers about bugs. the volume of new bugs is pretty huge and at this point in the cycle they are getting focussed on the things they have time to fix, so if something is important or easy, it's worth mentioning I think
<rexy_> afaik networks should just contain configuration for the loopback
<Ng> JohnPhys: too many people file a bug saying "Foo doesn't work" and think that is enough :/
<JohnPhys> Ng:  How do you contact the devs without being rude and "shortcutting" the entire process?  I would *love* to talk directly with some inkscape devs, but if everyone did that, they'd be pretty pissed at the volume of crappy complaints
<Ng> JohnPhys: find out where they hang out, probably a #inkscape or a mailing list, and go and be nice to them :)
<Ng> JohnPhys: you could talk to QA Team people instead and see if you can persuade them to escalate the bugs to developers
<JohnPhys> Ng:  hehe ok thanks.  If you'd like to help confirm a bug, install inkscape, go Effects->Render->Gears, and then try using the 3d/perspective box.  That crashes my stuff hard (on updated hardy)
<techknow> can someone help me, I am trying to join a WPA network from the command line
<nemo> techknow: funny. same prob I'm having :-/
<techknow> I have joined it before when the x server was working, but I am trying to fix it atm and I can't get net access
<nemo> techknow: you can create a wpa_supplicant.conf like I'm doing, I guess :-/
<nemo> or actually like I'm *removing*
<techknow> surely there must be an easier way
<rexy_> well you can punch it in manually in wpa_cli
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 here is a complete howto for cli networking techknow
<Ng> JohnPhys: yep, that crashed inkscape here
<rexy_> doing the config is not really hard though, search the forums, there are quite extensive threads about it
<techknow> thanks
<Ng> JohnPhys: fwiw, the crash handler has filed it as bug #207191, which will become visible once it's been retraced
<ubotu> Bug 207191 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/207191 is private
<JohnPhys> Ng:  Thanks!  If you can manage to get apport to generate a report, or complete a backtrace (I couldn't, though not for lack of trying), I'd appreciate the info being added to Bug #205667
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205667 in inkscape "Inkscape crashes when using 3d box after attempting to render latex, gears, tree, barcode, maybe others." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205667
<JohnPhys> htanks!
<numus> 26 12:17:28.125 [   0] [ 6275] tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<numus> err
<numus> anyone have the guide to install ati catalyst
<Ng> JohnPhys: when it's retraced I'll mark it as duplicate of yours
<Ng> JohnPhys: fwiw, when it crashed I was left with a broken mouse pointer. i dropped to a console, logged in, killed inkscape and then went back to X. all normal again and apport fired up
<nemo> sooo anyone else in here by any chance using an IBM wireless card?
<Ng> X sucks at getting blocked with broken cursors
<nemo> ideally iwl3945 ?
<Ng> nemo: yes, but 4965
<nemo> Ng: well. might be similar
<nemo> Ng: WPA works for you in hardy?
<bazhang> nemo the very same
<nemo> bazhang: sweet!
<nemo> bazhang: WPA works?
<JohnPhys> Ng:  thanks.  I couldn't get apport to pick it up, which was odd.  I did the same thing (pop up a terminal with in a tty or with my keyboard shortcut), kill inkscape, but apport enver picked it up.  I wonder if that's because I installed the debugging symbols?
<Ng> not sure
<bazhang> nemo: yes, though wpa2 is recognized as wpa currently; still works though ;]
<Ng> nemo: yep
<nemo> hm
<nemo> must be something I did then
<savvas> you broke it :P
<nemo> I really will have to wipe out any possible changes I made
<nemo> wah
<bazhang> on the bright side when configured correctly it is rock solid
<nemo> bazhang: bleah :-/
<nemo> bazhang: I'm pretty sure this is just WPA, not WPA2 - at least the web gui on their router doesn't mention WPA2.
<bazhang> so you have that to look forward to nemo, sorry its not working now
<nemo> Anyway, at least this gives me hope
<nemo> heh
<nemo> bazhang: oh. one more thing - you configure in the network manager?
<bazhang> didnt mean to sound gloaty
<bazhang> nemo yes in the nm-applet
<nemo> aight
<mi> can some1 know reason when i reboot hardy i wait 30 s....warnning in /etc/rc.local ?
<nemo> what are you doing in rc.local? :)
<mi> nothing
<mi> i just upgrade from GG
<nemo> mine waits for 2m in rc.local since that's how long my sleep is :-p
<nemo> er. 1m
<nemo> sleep 1m;echo "search foo.bar baz.bleah" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<nemo> stupid !@#$ network that only does windows domain...
<techknow_> is there anyway to simply set the video driver from the root terminal?
<nemo> I can't figure out how to tell an ubuntu machine to add certain networks in dhcpcd - gentoo, there I can figure it out :)
<savvas> nemo: have you tried with the windows drivers and ndisgtk ?
<nemo> savvas: erm. this isn't about wireless or anything.  just a stupid network. so I imagine probably some samba thing would solve too. but hardcoding the search domains is just as easy
<nemo> savvas: plus, that way I get to specify my own :)
<ola1> hey guys, im having a problem with gnome suddenly disappearing, and the only thing left is the console saying a few lines, like "battery level check [OK]"
<savvas> oh ok
<nemo> ola1: X crashed?
<ola1> presumably
<nemo> ola1: check your X log and xsession error log?
<ola1> music player continues
<savvas> I'm really not a samba person :P I never connected windows with this machine
<nemo> ola1: oh really. but there is nothing on alt-f7 or alt-f8 or whatever?
<nemo> savvas: me either if I can help it. but is necessary on this network :-/
<ola1> nope
<nemo> ola1: ps auwx | grep X   ? :)
<ola1> and its completely random, or feels that way
<nemo> ola1: nothing in the log files?
<ola1> how do i access those ?
<nemo>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lunar_Lamp> The
<nemo>  ~/.xsession-errors
<techknow__> can someone explain to me how I can set the video driver from the root terminal?
<nemesis> hi
<techknow__> I changed it and restarted the box and now x won't start
<nemo> techknow__: kernel or X?
<nemo> ah
<techknow__> X
<nemo> X
<nemesis> i had a question?? on the new hardy
<nemo> techknow__: edit your Xorg.conf
<tehknow> nemo: ok
<nemo> oops
<nemo> stupid tab complete
<Jaymac> !ask | nemesis
<ubotu> nemesis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nemesis> if i download the beta version and install it .. should I download and install the final release once again??? or I just can download the updates and have the final release???
<bazhang> nemesis: just keep updating ;]
<Jaymac> nemesis: if you download and install the beta, as long as you do all of the updates required, you will end up with the final product, on release day.
<nemesis> oh .. tnx
<nemesis> bye
<nemo> techknow_: anyway, might just want to try generic vesa
<nemo> techknow_: and the dpkg-reconfigure of course
<ola1> It seems I dont have permission too access the logs
<bicyclist> Can anyone tell me where i best can place a small script that resets my bluetooth device (it should be run on startup and with root permissions)
<nemo> techknow_: ... even though that is mostly all autodetect these days.
<ola1> sorry im pretty new too linux
<RyanPrior> When I middle-click something in Firefox 3, it sometimes seems to double-click twice, opening two tabs with the same contents or closing two tabs instead of one. How can I fix that?
<tehknow> nemo: I changed it to an old one I had on feisty, it no workey
<nemo> ola1: the Xorg logs are usually world readable.
<RyanPrior> bicyclist: You'll want to add it as a sysv init script. There are a bunch of examples on your computer already, and probably a google search will turn up some documentation.
<nemo> ola1: can always switch to root and look at 'em I guess
<nemo> tehknow: well. that's not terribly surprising. hey are you nvidia or ati?
<RyanPrior> ola1: Do you know what the root ("superuser") account is?
<tehknow> nvidia
<tehknow> I had added a second screen since
<nemo> tehknow: hm. lemme check my nvidia settings at home
<tehknow> I don't think the old config had that
<nemo> I don't have a second screen, but...
<tehknow> would that make a difference?
<nemo> dunno :)
<nemo> depends on what you changed :-p
<tehknow> like I said the one that gutsy was using before I changed it worked.
<tehknow> I changed the driver in use
<tehknow> is there a way to change it back from the CLI?
<nemo> tehknow: would you like my xorg.conf?
<nemo> for reference?
<nemo> I'm not sure what generated it - probably the nvidia cli tool
<tehknow> ok
<tehknow> hold it for a sec
<nemo> nvidia-xconfig I think it is called...
<tehknow> I'll see if I can change it back first
<ola1> yes
<ola1> in theory I know what the root account is
<nemo> tehknow: yep. says at the top. generated by nvidia-xconfig
<nemo> tehknow:
<nemo>     
<tehknow> I saw that
<tehknow> I tried running that just there
<tehknow> no luck
<ola1> I do now however know how to access it from the command line
<nemo> tehknow: http://m8y.org/xorg.conf
<seanet> I have just installed 8.04 and my networking seems to not work.  I have put in a statuc ip address and when I try to ping any external addresses i get "Network is unreachable"
<RyanPrior> !sudo | ola1
<ubotu> ola1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<nemo> tehknow: which nvidia driver are you using?
<seanet> when i do ifdown tho0 i get the message interfaceeth0 not configured, and am able to ping localhost
<ola1> Thank you
<RyanPrior> You're welcome.
<tehknow> I can't remember
<ola1> ill look at some basic traning first
<tehknow> I used envy to install on feisty
<tehknow> and it worked perfectly
<bazhang> !training | ola1
<ubotu> ola1: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<co0lingFir3> adblock plus is not able to add a new filter via right-click. has someone else this problem?
<tehknow> nemo: are you using a wacom tablet?
<nemo> tehknow: dpkg -l nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<nemo> tehknow: nope. that's just some default config if that's in there :)
<tehknow> ok
<nemo> I can't afford one yet :-/
<seanet> Any other information I can give to get some help on my networking problem?
<tehknow> they look nice
<nemo> tehknow: anyway. what is the output for those two on your system?
<nemo> I appear to be using nvidia-glx-new 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31
<tehknow> I have 169.12+2.6.24. and I can't see the rest
<nemo> hum
<tehknow> surely there must be a way to restore the default
<savvas> co0lingFir3: where do you right click / what do you do?
<nemo> tehknow: does it work with vesa ?
<tehknow> vesa?
<nemo> tehknow: and... anything in your Xorg log? like, any nvidia error messages?
<nemo> tehknow: vesa - the boring ol' standard VGA driver with no acceleration and probably low res :)
<tehknow> ah ok
<co0lingFir3> savvas: i right click on an image in order to block it...
<seanet> I have just installed ubuntu and cannot get networking to work with static configuration.  Where can I start to give you all information to help me troubleshoot?]
<tehknow> doesn't seem to be anything apparent in the logs
<tehknow> I have a geforce 6200
<savvas> co0lingFir3: true, it doesn't automatically fill up the "add filter" part :)
<MrBojangles> Im currently running Hardy, I'd like to use KVM
<MrBojangles> How do I go about getting started?
<seanet> I do an ifconfig and I have an inet6 addr but no inet addr for eth0
<numus> i am getting an error trying to install some drivers of dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: symbol XauFileName used by debian/xorg-driver-fglrx/usr/sbin/atieventsd found in none of the libraries.
<savvas> MrBojangles: sudo aptitude install kvm
<numus> dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 512
<co0lingFir3> savvas: so is that a adblock plus bug?
<savvas> co0lingFir3: no idea, report it if you can
<seanet> grepping the dmesg for eth shows me it used the reverse engineered nforce driver and the ifname is eth0
<co0lingFir3> savvas: on which os and ff version does the prob appear?
<nemo> *sigh* running dbus stuff remotely is annoying :-/
<MrBojangles> savvas: I did that. But it's talking about hardware acceration
<nemo> nm-applet in this case
<MrBojangles> Is this something I can install or this computer simply won't support it?
<nemo> nma_dbus_init(): could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.1240" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file
<nemo> bah
<tehknow> nemo: I plugged out the second monitor and let xorg reconfigure, its working with one now
<nemo> cool
<nemo> well. that's improvement :)
<tehknow> yeah, now I can do it in a GUI, thank god
<seanet> no ideas?  I have given all the outputs of my troubleshooting
<nemo> tehknow: ATI - I'll say this for them, has actually released their Catalyst Control Centre for linux...
<nemo> tehknow: makes setting up multiple monitors a lot easier
<tehknow> :o
<tehknow> too late now I suppose ;)
<nemo> meh. they have other flaws :)
<seanet> When I do route -n I get nothing for the Kernal IP routing table and with ifconfig there is no inet addr....any suggestions?  sigh
<hwilde> seanet, ifconfig eth0 [ipaddresshere] netmask [netmaskhere]
<MrBojangles> Does anyone have information about CPU Hardware acceleration for Virtulization
<hwilde> seanet,  /sbin/route add default gw [gatewayehere] eth0
<seanet> thank you hwilde you are a master!  Is this a known bug?  Works now
<hwilde> seanet, I dunno I never use the gui.  command line rulez
<seanet> I agree used windows all my life now am becoming a convert
<wastrel> command line <3
<hwilde> some people like the network-manager gui, some people don't
<wastrel> i don't like network manager
<hwilde> personally I work on systems without monitors so I know the ifconfig commands by heart
<tehknow> nemo: back working again, thanks for all the help
<wastrel> that ifconfig won't be saved between boot
<Skiessi> why i can't move my mouse when I press a key on the keyboard?
<wastrel> you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<nemo> tehknow: well. tried anyway :)
<seanet> ok so how can i save that ifconfig to last between boots...k ill see what i can do
<Skiessi> *I
<nemo> I think the major linux advantage is package management systems
<seanet> because all the info is already there in my network interfaces, showed up there but not with ifconfig
<hwilde> seanet, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<nemo> soooo awesome to have thousands upon thousands of trusty software for my mom to install
<nemo> not having to obsess about the provenance of every .exe she wants
<Skiessi> should I go find that usb -> ps2 adapter thing?
<hwilde> nemo, lol my mom also like synaptic.  she installs all kinds of stuff and it just works
<keithclark> I am trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 beta, and I get to the Update Manager, New distribution is available, I select that, then a warning message comes up.  I acknowledge this and then nothing happens?  What am I missing?
<nemo> hwilde: mom is using this web image download thinger . webilder or something like that. that was first one she installed on her own
<nemo> hwilde: (now, I *had* added the server to her source tree, but she didn't know that ;) )
<nemo> last I checked she had added a bunch of games too. that surprised me.
<seanet> hwilde paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61136
<hwilde> nemo, the best part is I can ssh into it and fix stuff.  for the first couple weeks she had no idea it was linux because she just used firefox.  then she asked why it was so fast
<hwilde> seanet, add "auto eth0"  right above the iface line and it will come up automatically
<hwilde> seanet, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61138/
<nemo> hwilde: yeah. I've been doing a lot of that.
<nemo> hwilde: BTW, if your mom uses a lot of web apps - I've been checking out the Prism project on mozilla dev network - kinda nifty
<nemo> hwilde: she might enjoy it for web apps she uses a lot
<nemo> hwilde: they are on 0.9 these days - you can find that in the package dir.
<seanet> got it thanks a lot hwilde will restart to see if it holds
<hwilde> nemo, she does the google picasa thing for pictures, and hotmail, and instant messgner,  that's about it.  with windows it's a struggle for her to even get online.  linux just works so she doesn't care
<Svish> how can I convert 60°09′59″N 10°15′24″E into decimal numbers so I can use them in the clock preferences to add a location?
<ks> is there analog to centos /etc/modprobe.conf in hardy ?
<nemo> hwilde: I just finished installing nxserver on my mom's machine
<nemo> hwilde: was too much of a pain to use nm-applet otherwise :)
<hwilde> !info nxserver
<nemo> hwilde: basically like remote desktop for linux - X to forward individual apps is fine and all, but so many gnome things require a complete desktop these days :-/
<nemo> I would pay for it if they charged. is lightning fast and I love that my session stays up
<oskude> hi, is the "hot corners" removed from compiz in ubuntu8.04 ? (i cant find it anywhere)
<Skiessi> why can't I move my mouse while pressing a key? is this some stupid accessibility feature?
<keithclark>  I am trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 beta, and I get to the Update Manager, New distribution is available, I select that, then a warning message comes up.  I acknowledge this and then nothing happens?  What am I missing?
<kristian42> I just switched from 32 bit hardy to 64 bit hardy. I cannot get the java plugin to work in firefox 3. Is this a hardy/firefox 3 issue or am I just missing something on 64 bit java plugin ?
<Lattyware> Hey all. I'm not getting any sound (Intel HDA audio) inside ubuntu, the mixer gives me an error - but I get the noise when I login.
<Gokee2_Laptop> Skiessi, You can do that with a fancy touchpad thing...  (starts with s forgot what it was called)..sndamon?)
<Lattyware> So the sound is working, just not inside ubuntu
<keithclark> Maybe because I was using a proxy server?
<Gokee2_Laptop> Skiessi, Are you on a desktop or laptop?
<Skiessi> desktop
<Skiessi> I have some microsoft usb keyboard and logitech mx518
<Gokee2_Laptop> Skiessi, Whats the mouse section of your Xorg.conf say?
<kristian42> lattyware_: Tried the control panel sound preferences ?
<kristian42> lattyware: Change "sound playback device"
<Skiessi> I have never really needed to edit the xorg.conf, what's the path?
<Lattyware> or rather, not once logged in
<Gokee2_Laptop> Skiessi, /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Lattyware> kristian42: Control Panel?
<kristian42> lattyware: System | preferences | Sound Preferences
<Skiessi> Gokee2_Laptop, seems empty
<kristian42> lattyware: sorry about the windows reference ;)
<Svish> how can I backup all my so far set up settings in ubuntu 8.04 beta? im afraid I am going to mess something up soon. and would be nice to not having to reinstall the system...
<Lattyware> heh
<Lattyware> oh right, There is nothing that seems appliable. Everything is set to ALSA
<Gokee2_Laptop> Skiessi, Sorry no capi x in xorg /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lattyware> kristian42: Any other ideas?
<kristian42> lattyware: Under "sound playback" i tried all the different options on HDA. It worked for me
<kristian42> lattyware: You have no options ?
<Skiessi> Gokee2_Laptop, "Configured Mouse"?
<Skiessi> what does it need to say?
<Skiessi> >:| "    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"" wtf
<Gokee2_Laptop> It should have very few lines...  Why don`t you paste it on pastebin and let me have a look?  :)
<Skiessi> I'll paste the whole file
<Lattyware> kristian42: There are lots of options (and lots of 'sound playback'
<Lattyware> nothing works.
<Gokee2_Laptop> Skiessi, If you click both your buttions at the same time you get a 3rd.  Same at clicking your mouse weel (if you have one)
<kristian42> system | preferences | sound | devices | Sound Events - Use the "test" button for each of the options
<Skiessi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61140/
<Gokee2_Laptop> Ok
<Skiessi> Gokee2_Laptop, but I don't need emulating
<kristian42> lattyware: I was running on hda a few months ago and had to do what I described. But I dont have HDA any more....
<Lattyware> yeah, it worked for me a few months ago
<Svish> is there any known bugs with the Screen and Graphics Preferences?
<Lattyware> I'll chuck in a soundblaster card I have lying around
<Lattyware> it'll be easier
<Svish> why does it say None for Driver for example... =/
<Skiessi> mx518 has 8 buttons if you count the wheel button too
<Skiessi> aka middle button
<numus> anyone use hamachi
<Gokee2_Laptop> Skiessi, Go ahead and take out that line then :)  You can also take out stylus eraser and cursor sections...  But I don`t see anything that would make the mouse stop while typeing
<Gokee2_Laptop> Looks like a nice computer
<Gokee2_Laptop> three moniters and dual video cards...  :)
<Skiessi> :| except I have only one of each at the moment
<Gokee2_Laptop> Skiessi, Hmm  why do you have them all in your xorg then?
<Skiessi> don't ask me
<numus> anyone know how to switch output devices to X11 to help with my video flickering?
 * Gokee2_Laptop notices only the Moniter0 is on for the default screen
<Gokee2_Laptop> numus, Hmm? You have two outputs on your video card and want to use a 2nd one?  Or?
<ScislaC> is there any way to get older debs for libraries from earlier in the hardy dev cycle?
<numus> gokee2_laptop i have a single laptop but when i load up such programs as google earth on the flgrx drivers i get a screen refresh flicker
<Skiessi> let's see what setting the emulating to false will do
<Gokee2_Laptop> numus, Sorry I am not understanding what you want...  You want to know how to switch drivers?
<numus> gekoo2_laptop i guess so...
<Gokee2_Laptop> numus, What video card do you have/
<Gokee2_Laptop> ?*
<numus> gekoo2_laptop, ati radeon x1400
 * Gokee2_Laptop has never had a radaon
<Gokee2_Laptop> Is flgrx from the radeon people?  In other words is it the restricted driver or is it a free alternitive?
<ScislaC> Gokee2_Laptop: fglrx is the binary driver from AMD/ATI (restricted driver)
<Skiessi> hi
<Skiessi> it didn't work
<numus> anyone know how to install the ati catalyst 8.2 ?
<Tamale> can I upgrade from the beta to 'release' hardy when it comes out?
<Lynoure> from?
<Lynoure> oh.
<Lynoure> yes, of course
<Tamale> sweet
<Tamale> thanks
<Tamale> will there be a lot to change?
<Gokee2_Laptop> My laptopsxserver froze :/
<Lynoure> Who knows yet... Lots of change within the beta so far, some more changes to rc
<Lamego> if you keep doing the updates, you will get into the release
<Svish> is it possible to rerun the automatic hardware configuration that ubuntu does under the system installation? like choosing correct graphic card driver and resolution, etc...
<ryancr> I am trying to install the beta, but the partitioner can't find any of my drives, I tried GParted and it says No devices detected
<ryancr> I have Gutsy on this drive, so I know it is there, any ideas?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. using vlc on hardy and i'm getting no sound from the video...
 * Gokee2 `s laptop ran out of power
<NET||abuse> is this new fandangled pulse audio thingamebob gonna cause me headaches
<NET||abuse> ?
<nemo> NET||abuse: does it work if you switch to alsa instead of auto? if so, yeah, probably :-p
<NET||abuse> how do i switch?
<NET||abuse> in vlc?
<Stormx2> Firefox is *still* locking my sound card
<Stormx2> any ideas how to fix?
<selinuxium> Any bluetooth gurus in the house?  Got a Belkin PCMCIA converter and a Belkin F8T020 bluetooth card that reports but does not work... Hardy, It didn't work in previous dists...
<NET||abuse> switched vlc audio output module to forced alsaa,, nothing yet
<fargiolas> does anybody know how to disable firefox 3 gtk forms?
<fargiolas> it's totally broken with dark themes
<fargiolas> and it also affects epiphany.. even if i try to change form colors with custom user style sheet
<NET||abuse> hmm, not working,,,,
<NET||abuse> ok,, anyone else have sound with VLC here?
<Skiessi> NET||abuse, have sound?
<tmh__>  NET||abuse what soundcard do you have?
<tmh__> do you get sound with totem or rhythmbox
<NET||abuse> think it's a intel thingamabober
<Skiessi> vlc works great
<NET||abuse> i have sound with system sounds, pidgin,
<NET||abuse> i've tried 5 different video's in vlc, no sound yet
<tmh__> well the intel thing is broken for most users now
<tmh__> some get no sound whatsoever, some some sound, etc
<fargiolas> no way to disable gtk native widget rendering in firefox 3?
<NET||abuse> i can't play much,, infact i've gotten nothing to play in totem due to codecs.. havn't gotten round to adding codecs to my system
<NET||abuse> here is the lspci output "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 0"
<NET||abuse> that ends with (rev 03)
<ryancr> Ok so that beta live cd will not detect my hard drive, I have tried the installer, gparted, fdisk and nothing
<ryancr> its just a standard 160gig sata drive
<Stormx2> I need to change gnome's default keyboard layout. How can I do this?
<h3sp4wn> Is iced tea java mostly working yet ?
<tmh__> NET||abuse: yep, that among others
<tmh__> you're screwed, just like I am
<tmh__> hey - I can't get no sound whatsoever, even booting to older systems
<Skiessi> NET||abuse, while you're playing the video, press ctrl-i and check the codecs
<NET||abuse> fookk,, well just updating the gstreamer codecs so maybe "Movie Player" will do stuff
<Skiessi> are you there? :|
<NET||abuse> yeup,, sorry phone call just happened
<Skiessi> what codecs it uses?
<h3sp4wn> Dunno why people don't just use mplayer and have done with it
<h3sp4wn> I don't even bother with the 32 bit codecs and it just plays everything fine
<Skiessi> NET||abuse, still on phone?
<NET||abuse> sorry, yeh
<NET||abuse> just friend asking about my holiday to venice... be a second
<NET||abuse> finished..
<NET||abuse> ok, vlc, ctrl+i
<NET||abuse> ok, what bit do i look at?
<NET||abuse> codec:mpga
<NET||abuse> stream0:Codec:XVId, stream1:codec:mpga
<NET||abuse> ooh, have audio with totem
<napalmfred> so i have a HP DV9000 and i have been having troubles with the installer locking up my computer. i finally got to go by disabling acpi but now i have been waiting for the installer to finish for 10 min on 100% copying installation logs...
<napalmfred> so i have a HP DV9000 and i have been having troubles with the installer locking up my computer. i finally got to go by disabling acpi but now i have been waiting for the installer to finish for 10 min on 100% copying installation logs...
<seanet> Is anyone familiar with how to get Apple Cinema Displays to work with ubuntu?  I am using a DVI to ADC adapter and basically what happens, when I have the restricted drivers enabled the screen sleeps right before the login screen
<seanet> The screen comes back to life on the logout screen.  I think this is because ubuntu cannot read the EDID properly, have tried configuring modelines and havent got it working yet
<seanet> I have tried envy among other things as well.
<hwilde> nemo, you don't like vino?   vnc is pretty fast
<SilverDawn> Hey, Is there a way to disable evolutions server, When i booted and for about 10 minuits it was using 100% cpu till i did a kill -9 on it
<nemo> hwilde: vnc only does the desktop.
<nemo> hwilde: which means I need to share the session with my mom
<nemo> hwilde: it also doesn't have native controls, so can have paint issues and is a bit slower
<nemo> hwilde: nxclient/nxserver is a lot smoother, and gives me my own session I don't have to share
<SilverDawn> anyone?
<nemo> SilverDawn: you're not wondering why it went wild?
<mcquaid> i did a fresh install of hardy beta on a box that had dapper.  as dapper it was pretty solid.  but since installing hardy.  i've had a lockup or two each day
<mcquaid> can't ping or ssh into it
<nemo> SilverDawn: anyway, evolution-data-server shouldn't start at boot
<SilverDawn> nemo, i dont use evolution so i dont really care, If i knew why it would be nice but its not my biggest concern
<nemo> SilverDawn: is a user-owned process
<mcquaid> i'm not seeing much in the logs,
<SilverDawn> Hrm
<nemo> SilverDawn: starts when you log in as a user
<SilverDawn> So why'd it start and use all my resources =\
<nemo> SilverDawn: there are various evolution bugs - you could look around :)
<nemo> I had some in past with it
<SilverDawn> is there a way to just stop it from starting?
<nemo> irc://irc.gimp.net/evolution might know more
<SilverDawn> Cuz i really dont use evolution
<nemo> SilverDawn: uncheck Evolution Alarm Notifier in your user startup programs?
<SilverDawn> Thanks
<SilverDawn> ohh by the way, does anyone have a screenshot of their system? Its been ages since ive used gnome and im trying to prittify it
<SilverDawn> :P
<nemo> I bet there are tons of those on gnome-look.org
<SilverDawn> Yeah... im just wonderin from ubuntu users :P
<SilverDawn> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/2336/screenshotcu8.png <-- thats mine at the moment
<ks> what do you recommend to install xen properly on hardy ?
<ks> is is just apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server ?
<fromport> ks: that should you the (basic) trick
<ks> thanks
<fromport> btw: #ubuntu-virt of #ubuntu-server is a better place (/me thinks)
<oxigen> hi, how can i set rw all permissions for /dev/raw1394?
<oxigen> is set forbidden now :(
<oxigen> by default
<cwillu> oxigen, what group owns it?
<bhsx> hey, is gdmsetup hosed? gksudo gdmsetup is just hanging, and it wont start from the System menu either....
<oxigen> hmm... moment
<numus> any idea when the fglrx drivers will be updated to work with all opengl and directx applications?
<bhsx> same thing happens on my laptop... so i think it's officially hosed...
<bhsx> anyone else confirm?
<oxigen> cwillu: root-disk
<oxigen> group is disk
<bhsx> oh WOW... looks like it started finally... after sitting idle for like 4 minutes...  that's not good
<mcquaid> i'm getting hard lockups on a fresh install of hardy beta, a couple a day.  i'm not seeing much in the logs. any suggestions on what i can check?
<nemo> !@#$
<cwillu> oxigen, could just add yourself to that group (or whichever users need it), otherwise, the scripts that create and set permissions on /dev/* are in /etc/udev.d/rules
<nemo> stupid !@#$ polkit thing makes it impossible for me to use network-admin under nxserver it seems
<nemo> ** (network-admin:10634): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '10634'
<cwillu> mcquaid, caps, numlock or scrolllock still work?
<loa_> people who use. iwl3945
<nemo> loa_: oh. you're having issues too? :)
<mcquaid> cwillu, nope, can't ping it, ssh nothing
<loa_> nemo, describe your problem/
<nemo> loa_: getting WPA to work. might be my fault though. busy resetting custom config to see if that helps
<nemo> there is also the kill switch led bug
<nemo> but that one at least has been fixed
<loa_> nemo, my connections speed goes to zero. I use wpa2.
<axisys> !visio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<axisys> any visio like tool out there?
<axisys> i need to draw a network diagram
<nemo> loa_: ah. well. there certainly are plenty of iwl3945 bugs out there :-/
<nemo> but since I can't even *get* my connection working
<nemo> nor debug it.
<oxigen> cwillu: thanks, i'll try
<loa_> nemo, =(
<nemo> this polkit thing is super-buggy
<hwilde> axisys, dia
<rexy_> still no luck nemo ?
<oxigen> cwillu: you mean in: /etc/udev/rules.d?
<cwillu> oxigen, give or take a .d :p
<nemo> rexy_: well. just as soon as I figure out how to run network-admin maybe
<oxigen> hmm, mystical answer.. :)
<cwillu> oxigen, you must find the silver monkey before the blue light falls
<axisys> hwilde: thnx
<oxigen> cwillu: haha!
<evan_> my computer has eaten my cd how can i get it out? i did a umount and and remount but it wont give it back
<cwillu> evan_, paperclip, tiny hole on the front of it
<hwilde> stick a paper clip in the little ejecter hole
<evan_> cwillu ok thanx
<brucealdridge> I had a problem upgrading to hardy ... some sort of python bug, i reported it to launchpad, but it was marked as a dup (it wasn't as far as i could find) and i don't have access to the "original" bug so i can't see what the problem is, how to fix, etc etc .... is this how launchpad works?
<oxigen> cwillu, did you write this: http://pastebin.ca/958477 and what do you mean by: "...but it's not going to be group "video", okay?" :)
<alteroo> Hello
<alteroo> X went nuts
<alteroo> Taking up 98% of my CPu
<alteroo> what do I do?
<alteroo> It ignores SIGTERM
<axisys> anyone know how to import a jpg in dia ?
<axisys> hwilde: would you?
<alteroo> X sucks in Hardy :(
<alteroo> at least it's better than in Gutsy :)
<alteroo> So any ideas on how to stop a rampaging X process?
<nemo> alteroo: kill it or renice it?
<alteroo> nemo: Ignores kill
<nemo> ignores kill -9?
<m1r> why ?
<m1r> works perfect on 2 of my pc's
<alteroo> nemo: If by still running it's ignoring it then yes
<nemo> alteroo: what is the process state?
<alteroo> on the upside it's memory usage has dropped from 20% to 0.0%
<alteroo> Running
<nemo> alteroo: only thing that should ignore kill -9 is uninterruptible sleep
<nemo> alteroo: "running" is not helpful :-p
<alteroo> Under top there is a column giving the processes state
<alteroo> S for sleep Z for zombie etc
<alteroo>  Xorg is always R
<alteroo> for running
<nemo> *sob*
<nemo> hate gnome. hate it hate it hate it hate it
<alteroo> nemo: use sawfish :)
<nemo> I can't run network-admin with ssh -YC (unlock button greyed out)
<alteroo> or KDE4
<nemo> I can't run network-admin in nxserver
<nemo> how the !@#$ am I suppose to use that !@#$ tool
<nemo> I've added myself to group polkituser
<alteroo> Network transparency is a good thing :)
<nemo> alteroo: unfortunately I need to use network-admin to reproduce what my mom needs to do from day to day
<nemo> and she is not leaving gnome
<emilis_info> firefox-2 fails to be configured or something... I get errors from Update Manager
<emilis_info> is this a known problem?
<alteroo> nemo: script it?
<KalEl> is the ubuntu artwork out yet?
<ryancr> Just tried to install Hardy, when it comes time to partitioning it does not see my harddrive, I even tried GParted and it says 'No Devices Found'. But I know its there, as I am using Gutsy on it right now.  Its a standard 160gig sata
<alteroo> ryancr: daily?
<ryancr> alteroo: beta
<nemo> alteroo: how is that supposed to help me reproduce what she's going to do?
<nemo> *sigh*
<alteroo> nemo: Ah computers aren't that great at reproducing humans
<alteroo> nemo: Yep ignoring kill -9
<asorbus> I just upgraded to Hardy and it seems that subpixel smoothing  is not working on my fonts in the terminal.  Also, the fonts  in Firefox are very small and hard to read.  I tried  installing msttcorefonts but that did not help.  Any  suggestions?
<alteroo> ryancr: Ah I know the installer had some issues I don't know if they are sorted yet
<nemo> alteroo: so it ignored it, and didn't just respawn with new PID?
<nemo> that seems odd
<alteroo> nemo: Same PID
<nemo> alteroo: you did run the kill as root right? :)
<cwillu> oxigen, ping
<oxigen> pong
<alteroo> nemo: sure did :)
<emilis_info> duh
<nemo> alteroo: erm. that shouldn't happen
<cwillu> what was that?
<emilis_info> no way to copy out text from UpdateManager... :(
<nemo> alteroo: I mean, kill -9 doesn't ask the process...
<alteroo> I ran top as root and issued a kill from there with a 15 then with a 9
<alteroo> then I exted and did a sudo kill pid
<nemo> alteroo: and only uninterruptible sleep should allow an ignore
<alteroo> then a sudo kill -9 pid
<alteroo> it is still taking up 98% of the CPU and still with the same PID
<alteroo> nemo: Tell me about it :)
<oxigen> cwillu: that's permissions rules in /rules.d
<nemo> alteroo: you're running security enhanced or something?
<nemo> SElinux magic?
<alteroo> and nothing on my machine works anymore Keyboard NumLock light doesn't work reset button doesn't work
<oxigen> cwillu: but now i'm confused if there need to be group video or not :/
<alteroo> only if that's been turned on in Hardy
<oxigen> cwillu: i mean why is set to disk?
<alteroo> I didn't turn it on
<cwillu> oxigen, back up a couple sets, what are you doing?
<nextstep> is there a fix for the broadcom wireless locking to 1mb in hardy yet ?
<cwillu> oxigen, upgrade from gutsy?  they may have changed the group used
<alteroo> nemo: I'm assuming that's a kernel flag?
<oxigen> cwillu: not its 8.04 alpha 5
<cwillu> nextstep, haven't had any problems in hardy
<nemo> alteroo: don't know much about it. I've never really messed with it
<alteroo> well do you know if it's turned on in Hardy? I recall they had some enhanced security kick
<nextstep> cwillu:  the wireless card for the xps m1710 will only go to 1mb for all connections. there is a bug posted about it but I do not understand the fix (basically manually updating the f/w for the card) ... can anyone help with that ?
<cwillu> oxigen, looks like a security fix
<oxigen> hmm
<cwillu> oxigen, read /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions
<emilis_info> http://pastebin.com/m4789cca8
<cwillu> line 22 or so
<oxigen> cwillu: that was from that file
<cwillu> nextstep, something about b43-fwcutter?
<nextstep> yes
<cwillu> oxigen, yep
<cwillu> oxigen, I thought it explained what happened fairly clearly :)
 * alteroo chuckles
<alteroo> I can play music though
<cwillu> oxigen, (adding that firewire devices having root access == good ol' days of virii spread via floppy disks and the like)
<cwillu> nextstep, do you know what chipset it is?
<oxigen> cwillu: good :) so, is it ok if i set it to 'video' group instead of 'disk'?
<alteroo> while I'm on it how do I set my resolution in Hardy?
<oxigen> cwillu: i'll use it for DV
<oxigen> video
<alteroo> I can only get like 1560x 886 which is pretty sickening
<cwillu> nextstep, ya, just install b43-fwcutter, and then run the driver-manager
<cwillu> oxigen, then you're asking for trouble, just don't
<alteroo> nemo: did you try sudo networkadmin
<oxigen> cwillu: hmm, even if i'm the only user on that computer?
<cwillu> oxigen,  add people to the group disk if they need it
<cwillu> yes, even then
<cwillu> because you're not
<cwillu> you're the only desktop-user, not the only user-user
<oxigen> cwillu: ah, ok , thanks!
<nemo> alteroo: yep
<nextstep> cwillu:  yes that is where I am now... that part is done but the bug is that the wlan0 will only go to 1mb
<nemo> alteroo: no matter what I do that damn unlock button is greyed out
<alteroo> maybe it's already unlocked?
<cwillu> nextstep, okay?  so what did they say to do next?
<nextstep> cwillu:  the firmware being used is the wrong version and I have the correct one downloaded I think, but no instructions on how to replace one with the other
<alteroo> Shift+backspace is the devil
<cwillu> nextstep, uncheck the firmware in the driver manager, reboot, recheck it, it should give you a prompt to select where to download from
<SilverDawn> Hey all
<cwillu> alteroo, only if you type ctrl with them :p
<SilverDawn> I have a .bz2 im tyring to extract that refuses to extract
<alteroo> cwillu: Old Compiz bug
<SilverDawn> I checked it against an md5 and it checks out fine
<SilverDawn> What could it be
<nextstep> cwillu:   you mean "Hardware Drivers ?
<alteroo> cwillu: what's ^+Shift+BkSpc do?
<cwillu> don't press it, just google it
<alteroo> :-)
<alteroo> in anycase I still can't type or move the mouse or do anything except play music
<alteroo> No way to kill the Xprocess without pulling the plug?
<cwillu> ctrl+alt+backspace (which is actually what I meant)
<cwillu> will kill the xserver
<alteroo> cwillu: Ah that I know but the keyboard doesn't work
<alteroo> and the X process is ignoring all nice ways of asking to stop
<cwillu> sigh:  "don't hit this key:  <some keys>";  foo has quit; bar has quit; baz has quit
<cwillu> alteroo, ctrl+alt+f1
<alteroo> cwillu: Keyboard doesn't work. I think X killed it
<cwillu> alteroo, did you try it?
<alteroo> Mouse worked for like a minute and then it died as well
<cwillu> ssh in, that's about all you could do
<alteroo> cwillu: I was banging on that for like 3 mnutes before I came over here to ssh in to see what was going on
<alteroo> Xorg is using 98% of the CPU
<alteroo> and ignores SIGTERM
<J-_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SilverDawn> Anyone know?
<SilverDawn> Its important that this thing extracts
<alteroo> as in it prints a messge that it is ignoring SIGTERM
<SilverDawn> I ran bunzip2 -v filename.gz2 & It seems to just hang
<SilverDawn> Graphically it does nothing
<cwillu> alteroo, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<alteroo> cwillu: it's also ignoring SIGKILL it seems
<cwillu> SilverDawn, what about just running tar -xv filename.gz2?
<SilverDawn> its a bz2 file
<SilverDawn> grrr.....
<cwillu> SilverDawn, tar has some logic in there to figure that out automatically
<alteroo> Bunch of warnings about 3D visuals
<SilverDawn> well tar -xv does nothing anyways
<SilverDawn> i tried it
<SilverDawn> it just wont extact
<SilverDawn> I can view the files in the bz2
<alteroo> SilverDawn: You need the f
<SilverDawn> But i need to burn the iso thats in it
<alteroo> f means from file
<orvokki> Anyone gotten a working nvidia-glx-new setup?
<cwillu> oh, right;  tar -xvf <filename>
<SilverDawn> just seems to hang
<cwillu> orvokki, I do, but I didn't do anything special to make it work
<SilverDawn> Nothing appears on the desktop which is where the bz2 is
<cwillu> SilverDawn, how big is it?
<alteroo> SilverDawn: bz2 or gz ?
<SilverDawn> 235mb
<bicyclist> orvokki what do you mean by working. Using nvidia here with no probs.
<SilverDawn> bz2
<cwillu> SilverDawn, how many files?
<alteroo> tar -xjf filename
<SilverDawn> 1
<cwillu> SilverDawn, how much ram?
<orvokki> bicyclist: Hmm, odd. My nvidia 6600 can't start at all with the beta.
<bicyclist> Just did a distribution upgrade and everything still works fine
<SilverDawn> 1.2gb
<alteroo> cwillu: He's missing the j flag
<orvokki> That is, with nvidia-glx-new. It can only start with nv open driver.
<alteroo> SilverDawn: that command I gave you will work
<bicyclist> Mine works just fine. How did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<alteroo> mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.
<alteroo> tossed event which came in late
<SilverDawn> alteroo, im trying it and its just hanging
<alteroo> SilverDawn: Big file?
<SilverDawn> 250mb
<SilverDawn> ive extracted bigger
<alteroo> did you do a test on it ?
<SilverDawn> yes
<orvokki> Ehm, I installed them back in Gutsy and I suppose the graphical upgrade interface updated them when going from Gutsy -> Hardy beta.
<SilverDawn> it passed the md5 summing
<bicyclist> Did you select the proprietary drivers via the new hardware drivers menu ?
<SilverDawn> my cpu is was 100% for some reason aswell
<alteroo> SilverDawn: ok tar -xjvf filename
<alteroo> cwillu: my log is filled with mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.
<alteroo> tossed event which came in late
<SilverDawn> it just hangs there =(
<SilverDawn> I need this ISO
<orvokki> bicyclist: I did.
<alteroo> SilverDawn: I'm guessing you have no gui :)
<SilverDawn> i tried the gui one
<SilverDawn> It did nothing
<SilverDawn> But when i opened the file the bz2 the file i want is there
<SilverDawn> it just wont come out
<bicyclist> Hmm, weird, the graphic driver to me was the only thing that never made any probs.
<alteroo> Hold on
<alteroo> when you opened what file?
<SilverDawn> the bz2
<npurciful> Okay i did a clean install of kubuntu hardy beta (encrypted) now when i login and go to Storage Media there is my encrpyted drive for kubuntu listed if go to say cdrom it puts a icon on my desktop for cdrom and the encrpyted drive
<alteroo> SilverDawn: What's the name of the file?
<SilverDawn> mgl-devel-20080322.iso.bz2
<alteroo> SilverDawn: :-P
<alteroo> why are you using tar?
<SilverDawn> ?
<SilverDawn> ...
<SilverDawn> Because you guys said too
<SilverDawn> i WAS using bunzip
 * alteroo sighs
<SilverDawn> but then i was told not too
<alteroo> bunzip2 file
<orvokki> bicyclist: X fails to start after that. I have to change to nv to get a graphical interface at all.
<SilverDawn> which also hangs, It extracts 5.7mb then stops
<alteroo> that is strange then
<bicyclist> Hmm, how about envy ? Did you try to install with envy ?
<alteroo> bzip2 -d filename
<alteroo> cwillu, nemo: I'm just going to pull the plug
<bicyclist> There is an envy-ng version availabel expecially for hardy heron 1
<SilverDawn> if i do a -vv i get alot of this
<SilverDawn>     [29: huff+mtf rt+rld]
<SilverDawn>     [30: huff+mtf rt+rld]
<SilverDawn>     [31: huff+mtf rt+rld]
<SilverDawn>     [32: huff+mtf rt+rld]
<alteroo> hm
<alteroo> try bzip2 -t filename
<alteroo> it will do a test on it
<SilverDawn> how long should the test take
<alteroo> A bit I think
<orvokki> bicyclist: Not, not yet. Can't find a package for envy though.
<J-_> Is there any reason why I can't play DVD's?
<bicyclist> Have a look at: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See the table and select GetEnvyNG
<bicyclist> Hope that helps.
<alteroo> Wheee earthquake
<cwillu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<J-_> cwillu: Yeah. I followed the first URL, and installed libdvdcss2.
<J-_> I just couldn't sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<alteroo> Well that's mildly interesting
<alteroo> I can't play music unless I'm logged into the GUI
<cwillu> J-_, drop the examples
<bluefoxx> i think i found a issue to report...im trying to run a program in WINE and every now and then w/e key on the keyboard im pressing will lock up and screw the entire system up, forcing me to do a hard reboot[aka the reset button/pulling the plug] namely the "w" key. and no, it is not just the keyboard as i tried two different ones
<cwillu> it's just in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh on mine
<J-_> that worked =P Now I have to see if it'll play now
<bluefoxx> i was also wondering how i can get numlocks to stay on at all times and how to replace capslocks with compose
<cwillu> bluefoxx, -> launchpad.net for bugreports;  alteroo might be having the same issue (I'm doubting it's wine, unless it's a buggy windows app freezing while holding the mouse;  winecfg has options to disallow that)
<marko-_-> i got sound in hardy and today i don't have it anymore. any suggestions, please ?
<cwillu> bluefoxx, prefs, keyboard options (or something like that)
<alteroo> marko-_-: Hmm?
<marko-_-> what hmm ? i didn't had sound then i got it by installing linux-module386 (i think... someting like that) and today just again no sound
<cwillu> J-_, future reference, locate install-css.sh would work too :p (although it might have needed an updatedb first)
<cwillu> marko-_-, probably a kernel update?
<J-_> I get too many packets in the buffer it says
<bluefoxx> i cant even ctrl-alt-backspce once a key locks up. the program in question is half life two
<J-_> the video is all crazy like
<marko-_-> cwillu, i don't know... i updated stuff today but i didn't chek it what was i updating
<bluefoxx> and its usually the 'w' key locking
<cwillu> bluefoxx, that's nice, but check the stuff I mentioned :p
<bicyclist> bluefoxx does reisub work ?
<bluefoxx> bicyclist, nope, not even that fixed it
<bicyclist> Wow, that is extreme. Normally reisub should override everything..
<bluefoxx> bicyclist, the key just keeps repeating, doesnt let me do anything else
<cwillu> marko-_-, dangerous thing to do on an unreleased os :)
<marko-_-> i think i will just install gutsy back
<cwillu> marko-_-, give hardy a shot again once its been released;  there's still large amounts of changes going through, things still break (mostly from bugfixes gone awry now, but still)
<marko-_-> cwillu, i know, i know ofcourse i will give it a shot
<marko-_-> and i understand what's going on
<marko-_-> but for now i can't live 30 days (or how many till hardy will be released) without sound
<marko-_-> :D
<alteroo> marko-_-: it will probably b fixed by toorrow
<bluefoxx> the annoying part is it sets off the system bell if i change windows which then causes compiz to throw out a water effect tidal wave from the window title bar and it does it very rapidly which quickly locks up the computer and crashes it[fork-bomb anyone?]
<marko-_-> it's not only that
<marko-_-> compiz doesn't work 100% too
<marko-_-> and stuff
<marko-_-> but the most anoying thing is the sound
<alteroo> Compiz doesn't work 100% Full stop
<marko-_-> it doesn't work ok
<Svish> is RythmBox player broken in 8.04?
<Svish> I get Couldn't start playback - Unknown playback error when I try to start one of the pre added radio channels..
<bicyclis1> Svish, to me it seems to work just fine
<cwillu> bluefoxx, did turn on the water plugin accidently did you?
<bluefoxx> i removed my system speaker inside the computer as it annoyed everyone in the vicinity[loud little bugger]
<bluefoxx> cwillu: no, i turned on the compiz plugins
<cwillu> bluefoxx, which ones?
<bluefoxx> cwillu: i use it cause like i said, i removed the sys speaker
<bluefoxx> cwillu: err, one sec
<alteroo> Bah
<alteroo> KDE 4.1 is 4 days after Hardy ships
<alteroo> Dang you KDE!
<Itaku> uh for some reason none of my apps open
<alteroo> Itaku: Even from Command line?
<Itaku> calculator doesnt
<Itaku> uh whats command line for calculator?
<alteroo> which calculator
<ethana2> qalculate FTW
<Itaku> applications accessories...
<ethana2> ;)
<alteroo> gnome? xcalc ?
<Itaku> gnome?
<Itaku> i tihnk
<alteroo> gomne-calculator
<alteroo> Spelt correctly of course
<bicyclis1> gnome-calculator
<Itaku> itaku@itaku-desktop:~/Unreal3.2.7$ gnome-calculator
<Itaku> (gnome-calculator:10422): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Itaku> itaku@itaku-desktop:~/Unreal3.2.7$
<bicyclis1> hmm let me check on that too.
<alteroo> Ah your xhosts is messed up maybe
<bluefoxx> cwillu: add helper, enhanced desktop zoom, opacify, show mouse, brightness and saturation, desktop cube, rotate cube, expo, widget layer, pretty much all effects except minimize effect, blur windows, motion blur and trailfocus, annotate, splash,image loading plugins,
<Itaku> how do i un-mess it?
<Itaku> restart windows server?
<wastrel> i like inkscape
<alteroo> wastrel: That's ... informative :)
<bluefoxx> cwillu: and more[srry, xchat crashed after i disabled system bell and water plugin]
<wangfg> who know why the kde window menus don't work?
<mydoghasworms> Anyone unsuccessfully tried the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 Beta? Have problems because local mirrors in South Africa not synced properly and using other mirrors taking forever.
<h3sp4wn> mydoghasworms: How fast can you download the dvd ?
<wangfg> i have little problem..
<h3sp4wn> you can probably dist-upgrade with that quite fast
<mydoghasworms> h3sp4wn: Depends from where. Locally (South Africa) should be speedy.
<mydoghasworms> h3sp4wn: And how big it is?
<h3sp4wn> 4GB
<h3sp4wn> or so
<mydoghasworms> h3sp4wn: Will just have to wait for release and download the CD ISO :-( Thanks for the advice though.
<bluefoxx> why is it that even though i manually mounted my extra drives to other folders by editing /etc/fstab they still show up on my desktop rather than invisibly merging with the system?i mounted them with fstab and they still show up on the desktop, cluttering it and annoying me -.-"
<mydoghasworms> h3sp4wn: Almost reached my bandwidth limit for month.
<h3sp4wn> mydoghasworms: Then what happens they just reduce the speed ? or cut you off or charge ?
<bluefoxx> and now rhythmbox wont die -.-"
<h3sp4wn> Depends where its mounted
<alteroo> mydoghasworms: get that taken care of
<h3sp4wn> iirc anything outside /media should be ok
<bluefoxx> there...fixed it for now with a sleep script >>
<mydoghasworms> h3sp4wn: Limit me to local sites. Will maybe try at end of month. 4GB is quite a bit...
<mydoghasworms> alteroo: Indeed :-D
<bluefoxx> while true; do sleep 2 && killall rhythmbox ; done
<kRush> WTF? pink compiz window shadows... who came up with that? =x
<bicyclis1> kRush it seems to be a well know bug with nvidia mine are either pink or yellow.
<bluefoxx> wewt! it stayed dead after i ended the script!!
<alteroo> kRush: Have you seen fluffy bunny for KDE4 ?
<kRush> nope, but sounds fun ^^
<bluefoxx> but why would rhythmbox keep trying to open itself after i closed it i wonder??...
<alteroo> kRush: http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=807
<coz_> any news on the wacom tablet driver issue yet?
<bluefoxx> well, another bug for them to iron out
<h3sp4wn> kRush: http://ilovetallwoman.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/captura_da_tela-3.jpg perhaps the people behind that project
<SilverDawn> anyone know how to get opengl to work with wine
<kRush> urgh, reminds me of the hello kitty WoW interface
<alteroo> SilverDawn: Prayer :-)
<alteroo> SilverDawn: #winehq
<coz_> h3sp4wn, that is some ugly butterfly :)
<h3sp4wn> coz_: I never liked tux
<coz_> h3sp4wn, no offense    It just shocked me when I first looked at the picture :)
<coz_> h3sp4wn, one of the really nice things about linux is the constant surprise for me when I see the amount of creativity in themes and background
<coz_> h3sp4wn,  so I really am not trying to be offensive
<h3sp4wn> Didn't offend me
<orvokki> bicyclis1: No workie.
<h3sp4wn> I like black (even vista is not so bad)
<alteroo> Vista is the secondary devil
<nemo> my desktop background is an svg
<nemo> every minute I write new system info to it, then refresh the gconf key :)
<unenough> is there a way to install a dev package and all dependencies that are needed for apps that use that dev package?
<orvokki> You who have working nvidia-glx-new: could you tell me which version of nvidia-glx-new and kernel image package you have?
<poseidon> I want to be able to play chess, but it says that it doesn't have support for python GTKExt, how do I install it?
<unenough> or is it supposed to already depend on them?
<poseidon> I installed the python openGL
<h3sp4wn> alteroo: I wouldn't use the os but I think it looks nicer than the &*$£ brown default theme
<bluefoxx> firefox 3 is pretty sweet!
<nemo> I suppose I could do the same thing with the desktop cube cap - if I was using the desktop cube
<h3sp4wn> unenough: there is apt-get build-dep
<h3sp4wn> but thats not exactly what you asked for (I don't think that exists)
<bicyclis1> So: My nvidia-glx-new is version 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31
<orvokki> What about the kernel package?
<oxigen> i would like to use root-tail for desktop background. is this possible in new gnome?
<unenough> h3sp4wn, yes I know
<orvokki> Oh, right.
<unenough> I think the dev package should directly depend on anything you might need for using it
<orvokki> Sorry, didn't notice it had that. :)
<oxigen> probably question for #gnome, but anyway..
<h3sp4wn> unenough: It does
<orvokki> Mine shows 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31 too.
<bicyclis1> And the kernel module is 169.12.-0ubuntu3+2.6.22-14.52
<unenough> h3sp4wn, i'm having aproblem with libgstreamer0.10-dev
<orvokki> bicyclis1: Are you using -generic kernel?
<marsje> I just installed Hardy beta and I can't seem to set my network to a fixed IP address with the network settings applet. DHCP works fine. Is this a known problem?
<h3sp4wn> unenough: what are you trying to do
<unenough> build a program that uses gstreamer
<unenough> h3sp4wn, never mind i found it. it was my mistake.
<bicyclis1> Yes nvidia kernel generic
<bicyclis1> installed via envy
<coz_> ooo
<h3sp4wn> !ency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ency - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<h3sp4wn> but in this case it provides exactly the same versions
<coz_> bicyclis1, 6 months ago I would have supported your use of envy but it can mess things up
<orvokki> bicyclis1: Hmm, I meant rather Linux kernel.
<bicyclis1> well normally i stick with the ubuntu originals but i tried envy cause my new sony notebook had problems with brightness support and still has.
<orvokki> But right...
<coz_> bicyclis1,  ah ok if it works then ok :)
<bicyclis1> nope the drivers work but i still can not adjust brightness. Hoping for the final release.
<orvokki> bicyclis1: Which nvidia card did you have again?
<bicyclis1> jup generic kernel
<orvokki> Hmm, right...
<bicyclis1> GeForce 8600M GS
<orvokki> So 2.6.22-14-generic.
<poseidon> Does the update package go really slow for you guys when downloading?  I get a download rate of "unknown" a lot of times (hence it's not downloading anything).
<bicyclis1> nope rather fast, where are you located.
<poseidon> But everything else that is connected to the internet works fine.
<bicyclis1> it seems there is a problem with a undersea cable in the north sea in the moment slowing the traffic between europe and us
<SilverDawn> is there a package that will add syntax highlighting to vim
<tanner_> the internet does seem rather... slow at the moment
<tretl1> hi, anyone having problems with nautilus?
<Flannel> SilverDawn: Once you have the full vim ('vim' package), just turn syntax highlighting on
<tretl1> tanner_ having trouble accessing ubuntu forums and google?
<tanner_> tretl1: no, however access to some of my online services is rather slow
<SilverDawn> where do you turn syntax highlighting on?
<poseidon> bicyclisl, I'm in Va, U.S.A. ..... unfortunately :)
<bicyclis1> Maybe that is the reason. I myself have problems accessing certain american web sites.
<bicyclis1> hopefully they wil fix it soon.
<tretl1> where are ye from, maybe its the isp, ireland here?
<Flannel> SilverDawn: Easiest place is in vimrc, you can do it globally or locally.  globally is in /etc/vim/vimrc, uncomment the "syntax on", a personal rc is similar
<bicyclis1> I am from germany.
<oxigen> can i set gnome to skip backround printing?
<J-_> Does anyone have any problems playing dvds?
<tanner_> usa here
<h3sp4wn> J-_: Nope
<J-_> weird
<h3sp4wn> J-_: you can run the script in libdvdread or get the medibuntu package
<SilverDawn> pulse audio is so cool lol
<bicyclis1> I have ping times of about 50 ms for german sites but for example ping times of 300ms for yahoo.com
<tretl1> pulse will be cooler when the pulse settings are included
<J-_> h3sp4wn: I installed the medibuntu package.
<J-_> h3sp4wn: maybe I haven't, what do I need to install?
<h3sp4wn> pule would be cooler if it worked better
<h3sp4wn> libdvdcss2
<h3sp4wn> *pulse
<stefg> bicyclis1: you might want to join #ubuntu-de , to rule out that 1&1 is your problem
<J-_> h3sp4wn: Hmm, yeah, I have that installed.
<h3sp4wn> can you vobcopy from a dvd ?
<h3sp4wn> (encrypted) if you can libdvdcss2 is working
<J-_> I got a few errors
<J-_> write error, not sure why since I have a dvd in there that I want to watch
<nemo> god that was embarassing
<J-_> maybe it's the dvd, brb
<tanner_> J-_: what dvd?
<nemo> !@#$ network-admin forced me to ask my mom to share her session over vnc
<J-_> Orange County
<nemo> well. more like !@#$ polkit
<poseidon> Is there a batch like language for linux?
<bicyclis1> poseidon: There are several. You can do shell scripting with php, python, basic shell programming and of course perl
<J-_> hehehehe it was the dvd, weird!
<ethana2> Yarr
<ethana2> I don't know what package to file this bug against
<ethana2> somebody who knows how gnome and X handles keyboards and layouts, could you have a look at this?
<J-_> Kinda sucks =( Orange County is an awesome movie, and I want to watch it while I go to sleep =\
<ethana2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/188308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188308 in ubuntu "colemak is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tanner_> J-_: try mplayer?
<J-_> oh I have =)\
<tanner_> J-_: how recently did you purchase the dvd
<kRush> uhm, I guess there's still no gnome setting for home much scrollwheel movement translates into how many lines get actually scrolled, is there?
<nemo> heh. ubotu pinged me for no good reason :)
<nemo> something I said must have set it off
<tanner_> it likes you nemo
<nemo> tanner_: well, it certainly was deferential
<ulisse> my screen never goes off with powermanager, I tried to issue the xset command by hand and it works. any clue?
<Infecto> i`m borred
<Infecto> kmail is so stupid
<Infecto> he ask me 20 times to store password, i answer yes and he didnt store this password
<tanner_> french?
<tanner_> Infecto: curious, what is your native language?
<Infecto> polish
<Infecto> but i use english
<tanner_> ah, wonderful
<Infecto> its in english
<tanner_> i only ask because you refer to the program as a "he"
<Infecto> ;]
<tanner_> normally you would refer to it as "it"
<tanner_> :)
<Infecto> yes, i treat him personaly :)
<tanner_> spring break is a drag :(
<tanner_> i'm tempted to reread all my cisco books out of pure boredom
<marsje> tanner_: read them upside down as an extra challenge
<marsje> tanner_: or you could try to set your network card to a fixed IP address with the gnome network settings applet and see if it works...
<tanner_> lol
<tanner_> having problems with network manager ?
<marsje> tanner_: yes
<tanner_> "what else is new"
 * tanner_ is not a huge network manager fan
<marsje> tanner_: when I set it to fixed ip and I do a ifconfig afterwards I see my card has only a ipv6 address, not a ipv4 address
<SilverDawn> hey guys, im having a problem with my soundcard. Its a C-Media CMI8738, Its soposed to be surround sound 5.1 but im not getting audio from my center speaker
<SilverDawn> =\
<SilverDawn> any ideas
<JediMaster> anyone here know anything about setting up custom repositories? I've got one setup, but I need to authenticate the custom packages now
<kRush> SilverDawn, pulseaudio messed my surround sound up, check the config
<tanner_> marsje: perhaps you should blacklist the ipv6 module and restart
<SilverDawn> which config kRush
<marsje> tanner_: it would also solve my delayed apt-get... but actually I wanted to try ipv6
<marsje> tanner_: I have a tunnel... somewhere
<tanner_> marsje: then it appears ipv6 is working
<kRush> SilverDawn, /etc/pulse/.. daemon thingy - I have not yet completely wrapped my head around it either
<marsje> not sure if it is working, but my first concern was ipv4
<clusty> i know its blasphemy asking for such a thing, but still. Any clues on how to get susopend to disk working in hardy?
<clusty> worked reasonably well in gutsy
<SilverDawn> kRush,  how did you fix it?
<tanner_> marsje: i believe if you choose to use ipv6, thats all you get
<kRush> SilverDawn, $ cat /etc/pulse/daemon.conf |grep channel
<kRush> ; default-sample-channels = 2
<kRush> default-sample-channels = 6
<marsje> tanner_: I think ipv6 is enabled by default in ubuntu
<SilverDawn> kRush, how do you restart pulse?
<tanner_> marsje: it is
<SilverDawn> just restart alsa?
<SilverDawn> or pulse
<marsje> tanner_: so, what does the fact that ipv6 is enabled have to do with the fact I can't set an ipv4 address in network manager?
<marsje> tanner_: I'm not getting your point
<marsje> if I set the IP address to 10.0.0.3 and I press ok, I expect it to be 10.0.0.3
<kRush> SilverDawn, would have to look it up, I wasn't in a hurry so I waited for my next reboot
<tanner_> marsje: because your trying to set an ipv4 address into a system thats using ipv6
<marsje> tanner_: since when are ipv4 and ipv6 mutually exclusive?
<tretl1> tretle@tretle-desktop:~$ nautilus
<tretl1> seahorse nautilus module initialized
<tretl1> ** (nautilus:11791): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<tretl1> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tretl1> tretle@tretle-desktop:~$
<tanner_> tretl1: pastebin please.
<tretl1> could someone help me solve this?
<tanner_> marsje: stranger things have happened :)
<blueyed> Can somebody please check if "ls /sys/bus/{ide,scsi}/devices/*/block" outputs anything on Hardy, especially with IDE devices, please?
<marsje> tanner_: do you use ipv6?
<adinc> can someone please tell me if there is a new kernel package released for hardy?
<tanner_> marsje: no, i have it blacklisted
<Luckrider> Hey everyone, I was sent here from the regular ubuntu chan, and I was wondering if anyone can help me with x-chat. I have a fresh install of Hardy Heron, and I installed x-chat using add/remove. I was wondering if anyone knows how to show the user list in the side bar with this version of x-chat, I have used the fiesty version, and x-chat 2 for window. Any help is appreciated.
<tretl1> how do I switch of samba sharing in the terminal?
<marsje> tanner_: can I see your /etc/network/interfaces? (pm me)
<tanner_> marsje: auto lo (\n) iface lo inet loopback
<kRush> Luckrider, you installed xchat or xchat-gnome?
<marsje> tanner_: weird..
<Luckrider> umm.
<Luckrider> x-chat gnome
<Luckrider> btw thanks in advance
<tanner_> Luckrider: you want the regular xchat it seems
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> let me try that
<Angelus> guys what am i gonna do about this error of virtual box ?
<Angelus> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Angelus> wait not that
<tanner_> however Luckrider, in reality support for xchat should be addressed in #xchat
<ulisse> hmm... I found this: http://live.gnome.org/GnomePowerManager/FAQ#head-ce2bda3ffecec2f2534eab3a0d58bb89a16df04b
<Luckrider> hmm. I am gonna have to download it from the site because it is not in the add/remove
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> thanks Tanner_
<Angelus> * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<Angelus>  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<kRush> should be there
<Angelus> why am i getting that? :s
<tanner_> that was odd
<h3sp4wn> Luckrider: Just do - sudo apt-get install xchat in the terminal
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> duh
<Luckrider> I forgot about that
<ulisse> in the link they says to change a couple of options in /apps/gnome-power-manager , but I don't have those options in my gconf... is it the same for you?
<marsje> another thing: anyone has a Intel G965 graphics chip? it makes my gnome hang when desktop effects are turned on (which was the default)
<tanner_> Angelus: you didnt install the module package
<mrtimdog> Angelus: try: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<tanner_> wtf. i'm getting the chat in blocks O.o
<Luckrider> tanner_, you are the best, that was the version I used to have, thank you very much
<tanner_> anytime.
<blueyed> Angelus: you need to install the modules.. e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<tanner_> Angelus: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<tanner_> you need that package if you dont already have it
<blueyed> tanner_, Angelus: better use the meta package
<kRush> little OT: anybody knows which bittorrent client identifies itself as some random hex-string (0xd3blagarbl)?
<Itaku> (gnome-calculator:11384): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Itaku> XEE
<Itaku> help
<tanner_> blueyed: i suppose.
<Itaku> fix how?
<Itaku> (gnome-calculator:11384): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<blueyed> Itaku: are you running gnome-calculator from inside Gnome? Is $DISPLAY set?
<AaronMT> Anyone have installation instructions for a broadcom bcm43xg wireless device, I have no idea how to get wireless up and runnign in 8.04 beta
<blueyed> Itaku: woops.. should be set to :0.0
<npurciful> okay I have a 'Encrypted Filesystem' but kubuntu is put a link on my desktop like it does with usb removable drives, anyone know why or how to remove it
<tanner_> Itaku: are you trying to run it through a root console
<ulisse> AaronMT: connect your pc with a cable and let the restricted-manager do its thing
<AaronMT> I dont have a physical way to connect the router.
<AaronMT> ^to the router
<ulisse> AaronMT: hmm... you'll have to download some packages and install them by hand, in that case
<Matthew> how is the Heron ?
<Angelus> :/
<ulisse> AaronMT: I think you need the bcm-fwcutter and the firmware for your card
 * tanner_ is hungry =(
<ulisse> AaronMT: here is the fwcutter: http://live.gnome.org/GnomePowerManager/FAQ#head-ce2bda3ffecec2f2534eab3a0d58bb89a16df04b
<ulisse> AaronMT: for the firmware, look at the link that the restricted manager will provide, and download the file from there
<adinc> i've my ubuntu machine not here, can someone tell me if today there has been a new kernel released for hardy?
<ulisse> nope, adinc
<adinc> ulisse: thank you
<ulisse> np
<AaronMT> Im going to try this offline install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy#head-60c0dd48972d93f123f836302cc92fc54ba66408
<ulisse> AaronMT: the packages linked there are for Gutsy, use the Hardy package I linked above instead
<AaronMT> You linked me a faq
<ulisse> uhm... sorry :P
<ulisse> wrong paste
<tanner_> mmm a meatball sub sounds good
<ulisse> AaronMT: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/bcm43xx-fwcutter
<tanner_> dear god the internet is crawling
<AaronMT> no deb package there?
<ulisse> AaronMT: click on the correct architecture i at the bottom of the page (probably i386)
<ulisse> AaronMT: you'll be redirected to a mirror list, just select one
<AaronMT> oh there it is
<pestilence> when i play videos in totem on my external monitor, the aspect ratio is wrong
<pestilence> i also get an incorrect aspect ratio with tecplot
<pestilence> what could be causing this?  i am using the same Xorg as in gutsy, where tecplot worked fine
<pestilence> the main difference that I see is the addition of compiz (i didn't use that before)
<pestilence> actually, it's not specific to my external monitor.  it has the same problem on my laptop lcd
<AaronMT> ulisse is the firmware the same as gutsy's
<ulisse> AaronMT: yep, the firmware is distro-agnostic :)
<tanner_> bahaha, "Notice: Undefined index: zip in d:\wwwsites\wienerschnitzelcom\www\restaurants.php on line 54"
<sa2> Just wanted to say.. the Heron is beautiful
<nemo> ok !@#$ it
<nemo> I was able to connect briefly using iwl3945
<tanner_> um, this is creepy :-\
<nemo> then I got the kind of annoying !@#$ intermittent errors that are referenced in bug #176602
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176602 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Unable to connect to WEP encrypted network when using iwl3945 module (but success when using ipw3945)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176602
<nemo> sooo screw it
<nemo> how do I switch back from iwl3945 to ipw3945? at least that one worked
<tanner_> nemo, iwlwifi is still considered experimental, please voice any issues with the driver at #ipw2100 or their mailing list
<AaronMT> where is restricted driver manager in hardy
<crd1b> AaronMT: it has been renamed
<AaronMT> what is it now
<crd1b> "Device Drivers" if I rememeber correctly
<crd1b> it's still in the Administration menu
<AaronMT> hardware drivers?
<crd1b> bingo
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i see no reason to break my previous record...  i've done beta for edgy, feisty, and gutsy, might as well bite the bullet and go for it now :D
<AaronMT> I am trying to install the bcm43xx-fwcutter but its not listing the firmware in hardware drivers
<AaronMT> I already installed the deb package for hardy
<poseidon> How do I install python-gtkgltext?
<poseidon> I need it to get the 3d version of chess.
<nemo> poseidon: apt-get install python-gtkglext1 ?
<nemo> oh. gl text?
<nemo> what is gl text?
<AaronMT> bah how I get the firmware listed in hardware drivers
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, i think i'll upgrade the laptop first, maybe that will fix the problems i've been having in gutsy with removable media...
<poseidon> nemo, if I go to try and play the 3d version of chess, it says it needs support from it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> You have to download a total of 2019M
 * Daisuke_Laptop cries
<poseidon> nemo, osrry is glext
<poseidon> I was forgetting the 'l' when doing sudo-apt :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, i suppose i'll just let this run for a looong time
<marko-_-> what happened to #ubuntu channel ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> what do you mean what happened to it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's there
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1300+ users
<marko-_-> -ChanServ- [##unavailable] You've tried to join an unavailable channel.
<marko-_-> when i wanna join ubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> weird
<Daisuke_Laptop> try again, i suppose
<marko-_-> i tryed
<marko-_-> many times
<crd1b> you've probably been banforwarded
<crd1b> check with #ubuntu-ops
<marko-_-> whan means that ?
<marko-_-> i never did anything
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's with ##unavailable?
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> I've installed kubuntu-hardy
<confrey> how can I active restricted drivers?
<Daisuke_Ido> probably something in system settings
<Daisuke_Ido> advanced, maybe
<poseidon> How do I take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<Laney> Hit the print screen key
<clarezoe> my firefox crashes when I print the page into a pdf file, is that a bug? anyone gets the problem?
<confrey> is there anybody using kubuntu?
<clarezoe> poseidon, if you use compiz, you can hold super key and move your mouse to quote wherever you want and the screenshot will be saved in the desktop
<confrey> I can't use dolphin, because of an error about amarok
<Smygis> How do i change the system time? If i try to change it by rightklicking om the clock and change it there X.org freezes when i klick the 'change system time' button.
<Smygis> I have chosen the right timezone but ubuntu apparantly thinks its +1 hour than it realy is.
<Smygis> if i go the route of system - Admin* - Time and date it works for a while but resets the time to +1 time after a while.
<naught101> how do I find out what changed on my last upgrade?
<tiax> Is there no debootstrap script for hardy yet? I checked 1.0.8 both tarball and .deb
<Smygis> nevermind
<loa_> nemo, i found my problem =)
<loa_> nemo, NetworkManager initiate scan for new wireless points and network goes down for few seconds =)))
<AnswerGuy> What area of the wiki is actively maintained/monitored for enhancement requests (post Hardy)?
<naught101> AnswerGuy: launchpad is used for feature requests...
<renfrew> I'm having trouble setting up static ip's in hardy.. anyone got any suggestions?  tried using network manager, but, well, maybe I should call it network mangler.. ;)
<tanner_> anyone here have Comcast as their isp?
<AnswerGuy> Is that https://launchpad.net/ ?
<renfrew> not me tanner_ ... rogers is my ISP
<gew1> tanner_: nope , but whats with comcast
<gew1> i always read about them on dslreports
<tanner_> my torrents are completely dead, uploading works though. and my connection is dog slow lately
<AnswerGuy> tanner_: you think they are doing content blocking?
<gew1> tanner_: they block torrents
<tanner_> AnswerGuy: would not surprise me
<renfrew> I've read that they traffic shape, amongst other dastardly deeds.. comcast been getting bad press lately,.. not to turn this into a flame war or anything
<AnswerGuy> I've heard that they do this.
<tanner_> gew1: "throttle", no reports of completely blocking them
<AnswerGuy> Yeah, violating 'net neutrality principle.
<gew1> tanner_: have you d/l lots lately
<tanner_> no, comcast doesnt deserve anything less than faming
<gew1> that might be one of the reason why you slow ( connection)
<tanner_> gew1: i dont pay $80 a month to not download a lot :)
<gew1> tanner_: like i isad http://dslreport.com
<tanner_> no, i know of the reports
<gew1> and you can find tons of stories about comcast
<tanner_> this is a first its happened though and i am unsure if its entirely their fault
<renfrew> so, like, am I the only one using static Ip's?  DHCP works great but I want to have my home net static...
<renfrew> tanner_:  have you tried changing ports?
<gew1> tanner_: are u using public torrents or private
 * AnswerGuy wonders if one could use a tunnel to a linode or other VPS --- run the torrent on the VPS and stream it across your own VPN link?
<tbf> is my perciption right, that only 2 of hardy's packages depend on gtk-sharp!?
<tanner_> public, and no havent tried chaning ports
<tbf> i'd expect much more packages
<AnswerGuy> In other words you could create your own private proxy (over ssh, IPSec, CIPE, VTun, whatever)
<bluefoxx-alt-com> ok, so im on my at computer using the live cd and trying to boot off the scsi hdd i have in the system, which is a 4.4 gig ona 50 pin adapter. the problem is that when i boot off of it it just says grub and hangs indefinately, whilst lighting the fdd activity and IDE actvity lights. im thinking grub is misconfigured, and i would try the super grub boot floppy but have no floppies left[they all got ruined] anyone  got some hel
<tanner_> AnswerGuy: in theory if that was the case, i could setup torrent to use TOR network which would "theoretically" bypass comcasts content filtering, if that is what it is happening
<bluefoxx-alt-com> anyone got some ideas**
<AnswerGuy> Of course this cuts down on efficiency a bit (both for the encryption and because all the data is routed to your VPS and then back over your VPN
<bluefoxx-alt-com> [my friend hit enter for me<whacks teyr head>]
<AnswerGuy> Does TOR support torrents?
 * AnswerGuy things that sounds funny: torrents over TOR
<renfrew> azureus has support for TOr, so I'm thinking yeah.. TOr can torrent
<tanner_> well, tor is a proxy type network.. so i imagine so
<tbf> ah!  libgtk2.0-cil is the proper package name
<prometheuss> but it the other end is on comcasts network you are still screwed
<tanner_> its just odd upstream works but i am unable to find any peers on any of my torrents
<AnswerGuy> tanner_ ... try it.
<prometheuss> tanner_ it is supposed to work the opposite way
<tanner_> prometheuss: i know :\
<renfrew> grr.. back to google... and/or DHCP... good luck with the torrents tanner_
<tanner_> and magically it works
<bluefoxx-alt-com> `bluefoxx
<bluefoxx-alt-com> oop
<bluefoxx-alt-com> wrong keyboard[two computers here]
<prometheuss> I wish georgia had fios
<tanner_> the fbi/nsa/cia watching my connection must have told comcast to stop as it was interfering with their investigation ;)
<prometheuss> lol
<prometheuss> rogers makes me cry at night
<tanner_> lol
<prometheuss> shaw and comcast during the day
<prometheuss> savvas how you get it to forge your ip and dns info when you connect
<bluefoxx-alt-com> annyone got a clue?
<gew1> tanner_: why $80 .. do u have business acc
<prometheuss> you don't need a business account to run a server
<tanner_> gew1: no, i have the most expensive package they offer, 8Mbps
<watchme> hi all
<tanner_> prometheuss: i think comcast does not support running a server on residential accounts
<savvas> prometheuss: you can cloak it and set it to say unaffiliated, ask in #freenode
<romulo> hi there =)
<watchme> I have a huge problem: my System dowsnt work anymore. It tells me, it is in read-only mode. But nowwhere (/etc/fstab for example) is said, that it should take RO
<poseidon> If I find a program on the net (their usually .tar.gz) how do I download and install them (in general) if I can't sudo apt-get install them
<tanner_> poseidon: you have to compile them if they have no packages
<watchme> poseidon: untar; ./configure &&make && make install
<bluefoxx-alt-com> tanner_: if your trying to setup a server then http://damon.zapto.org/forum/ may help you
<watchme> does anyone know something for my prob?
<tanner_> bluefoxx-alt-com: eh?
<poseidon> watchme, thanks
<prometheuss> I haven't cloaked it, they seem to not care
<bluefoxx-alt-com> tanner_: as i recall, the kid that made/owns/runs the site made his own server and hosts it from his house or something of that sort
<tanner_> bluefoxx-alt-com: i'm curious why you recommended me the link =)
<prometheuss> for fedora/redhat but linuxhomenetworking.com has good stuff
<watchme> wonderful.... no one helps ...
<noodlesgc> is there anywhere i can see screenshots of a default install of the latest hardy release?
<tanner_> watchme: people cannot help when they know not the answer you seek.
<tanner_> watchme: what is the output of dmesg
<watchme> tanner_: nothing important... no error, nothing
<tanner_> thats more useless than the output of dmesg..
<bluefoxx-alt-com> tanner_: ithe screen and computer this is running on is at my back while im playing half life on my main, and i glanced up and from what i could see i am guessing someone is having trouble with making a server/website or something
<watchme> there really is NO error, NOTHING that says: " hey Im going into RO mode"
<tanner_> watchme: pastebin the dmesg output please.
<tanner_> also, what filesystem are you using
<watchme> (Im only on console now, and the damn pastbins only work with X )
<tanner_> bluefoxx|gaming: understandable, carry on :)
<watchme> ext3
<tanner_> watchme: have you rebooted into single user mode and ran fsck on your drives?
<watchme> yes , no errors occurred
<corevette> will hardy ship firefox 3 even if it is still in beta? http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/03/firefox-3-expected-for-june/
<watchme> fsck ran through without any error
<bluefoxx|gaming> tanner_: basically its forums for the webhosting he offers
<tanner_> corevette: possibly
<tanner_> bluefoxx|gaming: well given his site is still loading i dont think id trust it for much ;)
<prometheuss> firefox 3 will come out after hardy
<tanner_> watchme: drive failure?
<Tuv0k> anyone use liferea?
<watchme> smart says no
<bluefoxx|gaming> tanner_: its being hosted from his home, and his ISP is giving him heck i think, i had trouble loading all the elements today too
<watchme> S.m.a.r.t.
<tanner_> i know what your talking about watchme, hmm
<Adys> Has anyone had problems when using a launcher going to trash:/// ?
<tanner_> watchme: have a livecd anywhere you can boot into?
<Adys> aka, it hangs out when opening (not always), and after that gedit tries to open it
<watchme> yes
<tanner_> watchme: boot into the live cd, rerun fsck and check for drive integrity
<tanner_> watchme: most common reason a filesystem forces a RO mount is drive/filesystem failure
<watchme> rgr
<watchme> afair I did it yesterday, but I will try :)
<bluefoxx|gaming> watchme: you can get a full S.M.A.R.T. report on your drives with smartmonutils, using the command smartctl -a /dev/<device>
<watchme> I can not install anything :(
<watchme> and smartctl I used from the liveCD
<bluefoxx|gaming> watchme: boot the live cd, enable all repos and update them , then install it
<watchme> ok.. then Ill reboot
<zylstra555> Hello. I am running Hardy on my server and a few times I have gotten the message that apt-get was unable to lock the download directory. How would I prevent this from happening in the future?
<watchme> check that no  apt is running, while updating/upgrading
<zylstra555> watchme: There are no other apts or synaptics running
<zylstra555> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a fixes the problem effectively, but, it doesnt seem to be very... lasting
<zylstra555> Actually,  now that command isnt working either..
<clarezoe> anyone understand French?
<nemo> oui
<watchme> so... I checked smartctl and fsck.ext3 .. no errors at all
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-27
<googlah> zylstra555: Overall Hardy isn't recommended for servers
<zylstra555> googlah: Amazingly, its working better than Ubuntu 7.10 Server
<googlah> Nice to hear, with gui or not?
<zylstra555> googlah: No GUI.
<tanner_> in what manner is it better?
<googlah> Nice to hear, I've been running gutsy for 200 days now in server
<googlah> or 150, whatever
<zylstra555> tanner_: For one, Apache actually worked off the bat for once. I didnt have to struggle so much with PHP and MySQL. Seemed like most everything that was supposed to be there and working was there, and working
<salty-horse> hi. anyone else experiencing a crash when launching liferea_1.4.14-0ubuntu1 ?
<pestilence> clarezoe: try #ubuntu-fr?
<Laney> fglrx supports compositing directly in Hardy, right?
<poseidon> Is there a way to put all three of my menus into one?
<happytiger> How come bash-completion isnt install by default in hardy?
<Laney> happytiger: It will be very soon, that bug was just fixed :)
<happytiger> Oki cool just wanted to help get that in place for everyone else missing this killer feature
<happytiger> was worried for a few days untill i found out this was in that packages :-)
<Laney> I think it used to be in the main bash package, and then got split off into its own bash-completion one, which wasn't included in main for some reason.
<happytiger> Yeah sounds like it... I almost started to fear konsole with out that feature suddenlty i had to spell everything lolz
<happytiger> But god to hear its back in
<happytiger> And java works in firefox to ... damn cool
<happytiger> So I can go upgrade my gf and my moms puters to hardy so they can use it with their new ipod nanos :-)
<happytiger> damn cool seems like it is getting there
<pestilence> happytiger: you might want to wait a month :-D
<thompa> happytiger: there are some usb issues
<happytiger> oki I havent discovered?
<thompa> happytiger: does your ipod automount
<happytiger> Yes it does
<thompa> happytiger: what version of kernel?
<happytiger> Fresh out of the box didnt do anything to make it work
<Laney> What's different with java?
<thompa> happytiger: sorry i mean is it upgraded
<happytiger> I just install latest hardy beta i386 and did dist-upgrade and thats all kernel = Linux happydesk 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686
<thompa> happytiger: im having a problem after last alpha mounting anything
<happytiger> Yup all updateed
<happytiger> Hmm oki no problems here
<thompa> happytiger: maybe i need to reinstall. is it x64?
<savvas> thompa: mounting what?
<happytiger> i386
<thompa> walkman
<thompa> i can add it to ftab
<savvas> thompa: sudo aptitutde reinstall udev gnome-mount
<thompa> but it only comes up as usb in gnome, kde nothing
<savvas> thompa:typo, sorry: sudo aptitude reinstall udev gnome-mount
<happytiger> hmm weird works like a charm here
<savvas> ah
<thompa> savvas: ok,,,brb
<savvas> kde ;)
<savvas> no idea about that thompa
<happytiger> Did you update from alpha to beta ? or install from beta cd?
<thompa> savvas: i tried a new install without it
<Laney> Ooer, I just did update-manager -d and it told me my (Gutsy) system is already up-to-date. :(.
<thompa> savvas: im in gnome and installed it later
<savvas> Laney: did you click check after that? :)
<happytiger> My hardy didnt survive update from alpha to beta but since i installed fresh from the beta cd i386 my Hardy is a dream
<savvas> thompa: but you say gnome mounts it, right?
<Laney> savvas: "check"? I only had a close button which got rid of update-manager.
 * Laney tries again
<savvas> Laney: don't make me take a screenshot for something as simple as that :P
<thompa> savvas: in gnome it pops up in my computer as usb only and if i try open only question marks
<Laney> savvas: I know where "check" is, but I mean that I'd have to start again to click it ;)
<thompa> savvas: i can ad it sdb1 i think to fstab, but alpha 6 automount and open
<savvas> Laney: update-manager -d and hit the check button, it should then show info about new devel releases
<thompa> savvas:sudo -s
<Laney> savvas: Yes, it told me that it was up to date after I clicked to upgrade to 8.04
<Laney> Seems to be working this time
<thompa> savvas: that command not working
<thompa> savvas: i cant run apptitude,
<savvas> thompa: no idea, but.. um.. i think there were some problems reported with usb devices and the latest kernel image
<thompa> savvas: i know about those
<savvas> thompa: aptitude with one t
<savvas> and one p :P
<thompa> savvas: i did it right, mistype here
<thompa> :-D
<savvas> thompa: what does it say? the error of aptitude?
<thompa> savvas: ok its working
<savvas> ;p
<savvas> i should slap all of you for typos
<savvas> myself included :)
<thompa> savvas: i mean installing, will test usb now
<happytiger> hehe  //slap
<MTeck> somebody wanna help me out w/ pidgin? I can manage to get an internet connection but I don't do it through nm-applet. If I'm on a wired connection it seems to work perfect. If I'm connecting over wireless (meaning issues w/ nm-applet) then it just sits at "waiting for network connection".
<Laney> Hmm, can I get update-manager to use a faster mirror? I should be getting more than 100k/s :(
<thompa> savvas: i just cut and past your command into text file
<thompa> just in case its a hoser
<nickrud> Laney on the software sources dialog, there's a dropdown for the server. Select other, and a big list opens up
<Laney> nickrud: Oh, that works for u-m too? Thanks
<savvas> Laney: yeah, change your archive mirror from system > administration > software sources > download from:
<thompa> savvas: unable to mount location usb
<savvas> Laney: hint: you must stop your current download ;)
<nickrud> Laney that's sources is apt-wide, synaptic, apt-get and all
<Laney> savvas: Yeah I got that much
<loa_> Hello how i can disable changing cursor when application starts?
<thompa> savvas: kernel or hal problem maybe?
<Laney> I was under the impression that u-m replaced my sources.list with a default
<nickrud> Laney no, it uses whatever your sources.list is
<savvas> thompa: wanna test reinstalling everything? did you upgrade from gutsy?
<thompa> savvas: alpha last one mounts it still
<savvas> thompa: anything in the logs? check: nautilus /var/log/
<thompa> savvas: not ive reinstalled a few and also upgrade on x64 part. the x64 alpha 6 automounts
<thompa> savvas: good idea thanks
<thompa> thats a cool place for them
<thompa> savvas:  lsusb
<thompa> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp.
<thompa> savvas:the dev number is different
<savvas> thompa: one moment
<thompa> tak
<savvas> thompa: paste the output of: uname -a
<thompa> Linux mardoz0 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<thompa> that the non-mount errors one
<loa_> GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<loa_> what is it/
<loa_> with latest firefox.
<thompa> savvas: the other problem is acer_acpi, but its well known i hope
<gaucho> My hardy amd64 isn't installing because X restarts when I choose my keyboard layout during the install process. Why it's happening?
<thompa> gaucho: do safe graphics install. is that still there
<thompa> but mine installed 1440x900 res first time ever
<gaucho> uol! cool! What I need to do to use safe graphics mode?
<thompa> gaucho: are you on the live cd?
<gaucho> no, I'm on my gutsy
<savvas> thompa: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic hal udev
<thompa> savvas: ill try that brb
<savvas> thompa: then give your machine a reboot :)
<Daleus> When I open "Run application" (alt + f2) and I type something, i.e Amarok, it will try auto complete and i'll always get 'Amarokok' I tried searching launchpad but I don't know what terms to use for good results.
<thompa> gaucho: turn off effects
<gaucho> well.. Let me think thompa! From 0 to 10, Which grade you give to Heron and why?
<thompa> gaucho: I would wait
<gaucho> why?
<thompa> gaucho: i think its going to be the best of course
<Zero-00> hello
<gaucho> ok, but I'm asking for a grade at this time..
<thompa> well i have a few bugs and have not had time to use it that much
<gaucho> considering I can daily upgrade it
<Zero-00>  help me
<thompa> gaucho: its faster, kde looks awesome
<gaucho> cool
<thompa> gaucho: but im in gnome
<gaucho> Which is the most important bug you saw?
<Zero-00> where you pack
<thompa> gaucho: there are lots of updates
<thompa> gaucho: its moving too fast
<Zero-00> iiiiooio
<gaucho> cool..
<Zero-00> uuiuiu
<thompa> gaucho: next week its diff maybe
<gaucho> and.. If I daily dist-upgrade it, next month, I will have a system as stable as one installed by the official stable media?
<thompa> i dont have 10 hours a day to waste on the computer either
<thompa> gaucho: in theory yes
<gaucho> uol! This way I will install it just now!![
<gaucho> heheheh
<thompa> :-!brb
<Adys> long shot, does anyone know how to change the keybind to move a window? alt click by default
<Keibnusan> I hope the missing lib32 pulse audio plugin for asound gets fixed amd64, its pretty damn annoying on the current beta
<RAOF> Eh, wine doesn't like pulseaudio anyway.
<RAOF> This is essentially the _only_ thing I'd care about, so it makes it much less interesting for me.
<Keibnusan> I imagine it'd play fine with the PA plugin for alsa.  most of my 64bit apps seem to
<thompa> savvas: nope,
<Keibnusan> I dunno though, I havent really installed debian or anything to test that hypothesis
<RAOF> Keibnusan: You can imagine all you like.  I've _got_ a lib32 pulseaudio plugin, and wine (or, at least, WoW) doesn't like it very much.
<thompa> savvas: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp.
<thompa> but cant mount
<thompa> im going to try my pda
<m1r> i have instaled gnome-do and set it up to autostart, now when i login it is showing everytime on boot. can i make it somehow to start hidden until i run it ?
<anthony> m1r: there's a switch, but you'll have to read the documentation, as I don't remember it
<jgoss> gnome-do --quiet should do it
<m1r> ok , many tnx guys :)
<sparkyspark> hello yall
<sparkyspark> so I have 8.04 beta and it didnt ask for a network config on startup.. should it do that?
<sparkyspark> I added it in network manager and it did it wrong - put in the wrong syntax - it didnt add the auto eth0 part
<sparkyspark> in /etc/network/interfaces
<sparkyspark> anyone else seen this?
<sparkyspark> ??
<Arand> At least for me it normally just works. (using DHCP), just set to roaming, no configs...
<Arand> There's normally no network config on startup as far as I know...
<Arand> Could be wrong though...
<choward> Hello, I upgraded my 7.10 install to 8.04 and lost my sound.  Is this a known issue? if so how do I fix it?
<collusion> on the topic of sound, my thinkpad laptop has volume keys that used to affect what volume the panel displayed; the keys still work but it doesn't seem to be setting the alsamixer volume any more.  any idea why?
<symptom> sudo apt-get upgrade holds serpentine back but the update manager installs it.... anyone know why?
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm getting hard-locks every few hours, and they appear random.  How can I find out the cause? What debugging should I be looking at? What logs etc?
<ere4si> just read this blog - http://gquigs.blogspot.com/2008/02/memory-usage-gutsy-vs-hardy.html - how accurate is it pls?
<martalli> collusion: When you click on the sound icon on your desktop, what does it show?  The main channel or something else?
<collusion> martalli: rightclick preferences says it's managing the alsa mixer master volume.
<collusion> martalli: when i actually run alsamixer and press the volume keys, nothing changes.  perhaps that's the real "problem"
<martalli> You might just need to change the default channel in your mixer (kubuntu: right click and open settings->pref)
<martalli> maybe so.
<martalli> collusion: What distro are you running?
<crimsun> collusion: set the appropriate mixer elements using System> Preferences> Sound
<collusion> martalli; hardy beta iso, with dist-upgrade from a few hours ago.
<crimsun> (if you're using GNOME)
<martalli> collusion: I guess I mean kubuntu, ubuntu, or *buntu? =)
<collusion> martalli: oh, i guess regular ubuntu (i.e. gnome).  i'm actually running custom gnome-session possibly with old .gconf files from 6.06
<martalli> collusion: such old pref files might be playing havoc, too.
<m1r> if i update 7.10 to 8.04 and then continue upgrading only to next LTS release, would that be ok for system ?
<martalli> I am only guessing here, but renaming your .gnome (.gnome2?) directory might cause a "clean" .gnome directory to be depostied on your next login....or it could screw up your machine =)
<martalli> m1r: That should be fine
<collusion> martalli: heh, yeah, maybe i should try that.
<m1r> tnx martalli
<martalli> collusion: If you leaves you at least the cli...you could always move the old dir back =)
<martalli> m1r: It has always gone well for me to upgrade with upgrade-manager -d...but make sure you have a back up of any important data before you go down the rabbit hole.  Besides, being prepared guarantees problems won't arise (revere Murphy's Law)
<collusion> martalli: i'll play around with new gnome config files.
<Wamphyri> is there any support for sli?
<martalli> revere//reverse
<m1r> yes martalli, was thinking on that way
<Ububegin> Is it all smooth sailing and Hardy Heron will due for release on April as scheduled.
<collusion> anyone know anything about the tpb package?  I think it integrates the thinkpad buttoms, but it conflits with hotkey-setup and ubuntu-desktop :-/
<collusion> I was very impressed with the hardy installer; a significant step-up from the last time i remember doing an install ... maybe breezy?
<collusion> martalli: oh, the release notes do say that "volume control tools are not yet integrated" (whatever that means).
<martalli> Hmmm....Can't remember if they worked or not on my laptop (I only have two machines running hardy right now).  This one has the cheap Dell keyboard (no vol controls)
<martalli> Howver, I can bind them to keyboard shirtcuts on this machine with kmix -> Settings -> Configure global shortcuts
<martalli> win-up, win-down, win-end (seems to work)
<collusion> maybe this is lower priority than getting suspend working.
<Dr_willis> ive noticed that ubuntu is like the best disrto ive seen at getting all these xtra keys working properly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<collusion> Dr_willis: i'm definitely impressed overall with the level of polish.
<Dr_willis> collusion,  been testing out some other distros while waiting for the next release.. and yea. ubuntu beats most of them in so many areas
<martalli> I'd give mty left nut to get suspend working kubuntu
<martalli> ...maybe that's an overstatement =)
<m1r> :)
<collusion> maybe s3 acpi is still needed. hrm.
<Dr_willis> and you start to realize how hated ubuntu is by the other disrto makers.. which is rather pathic of them
<m1r> i had to install some extra packages to get suspend and hybernate working on 7.04 , cant recall their names tho
<martalli> The better distros don't going around hating each other, and the better smaller ones are commnity efforts not bent on taking over the world (with this release =)
<martalli> I think fedora/debian/ubuntu/mandriva have different goals than arch/dsl/vector
<Dr_willis> Ive notived a lot of other disrto 'makers' (which always seem to be like 1 person)  getting very hatefull when you question why they made this choice or that.. for somt things..
<Dr_willis> So far this month ive tested out mandriva - which had some very neat featrues. and sidux, which had a few neat things.. but not much else that i could see worth  switching to it for.
<martalli> Well, sometimes I feel like kubuntu has only one person, too.  Mr Riddell, if you're listening, I hope they give you a few English guys to put under you boot and help yout
<Dr_willis> I do see theres a kde4, and a kde3 release of the beta.
<Dr_willis> which one should i grab.. :)
<m1r> neither ;)
<martalli> Dr_willis: kde3 for regular use
<collusion> i decided to stick with ubuntu b/c it 95% does exactly what i want and there's a huge community to help me get the last 5% working.
<martalli> kde4 is getting better and pretty usable, but if you are using it for any real work, I would stick with kde3 as your base
<m1r> collusion: that 5% i would set multi function printer support and modem support ;)
<martalli> I am keeping the office on 7.10 for this release probably...I have too many wine configuration headaches to relive if we update to kubuntu 8.04
<Dr_willis> i just toy with my machines. No real work.
<martalli> Then at least try out the kde4 cd in live mode and see what you think
<m1r> Dr_willis: for toying try puppy linux with compiz ;)
<numus> gdesklets keeps crashing
<martalli> I have this one on kubuntu 8.04 from gutsy, so its kde3 base.  When I use kde4, it is still using kde3 adept and such
<Dr_willis> i have several puppylinux  cd;s laying about.. and i dont use compiz  on most of my machiunes.
<martalli> I wonder how much of a pure kde4 implementation it is
<collusion> mlr: no i just have weird preferences, like using minimalist window managers and such.
<Tuv0k> Bug #207482
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207482 in liferea "Latest version (1.4.14-0ubuntu1) crashes on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207482
<Dr_willis> heck. i normally just install fluxbox. and use that + fspanel
<collusion> mlr: and sure, suspend working out of the box would be nice.
<frank23> martalli: I totally agree with you about kubuntu. It would be great if there were a couple more people working on kubuntu full time
<martalli> flux is cool, has anyone used fluxbuntu?  Although I think jwm is the most straightforward minimalist manger, fluxbuntu really runs great on older machine (<300-400mhz)
<collusion> martalli: i kept putting off updates from 6.06 and so i'm just taking all the headaches from not having dist-upgraded all the older versions.
<collusion> (brb)
<m1r> openbox runs great too on old crap pc's
<martalli> frank23: I wonder what it would take to convince canonical to put more effort behind kubuntu?
<martalli> collusion: 6.06???  You might as well be running debian stable with your update habits =)
<m1r> martalli: not all people wanna update system every 6 months ;)
<collusion> martalli: i manually built things like pidgin, downloaded swiftfox, and everything else was working fine.
<frank23> martalli: I also wonder when the next LTS kubuntu will be. I doubt there will be one which is not also a ubuntu LTS release. So probably only 2 years from now.
<martalli> I am starting to agree now that flash and most of the basics "just work".  Since I don't want to reset the wine setup we have, I am leaving our machines at the ofice on gutsy for the time being.  Everyone there is happy enugh with it
<collusion> otoh, moving to hardy is like stepping into the future.
<martalli> I am not too concerned with the LTS issues, since every 18 month upgrades are OK with me.  IMHO, the LTS is most important for the server edition,
<Wamphyri> i have heard two different resposes about sli
<Wamphyri> does sli work with x?
<Zoris> Help! Pidgin refuses to start up
<npurciful> Okay hardy seem to think that i need a link to my unencrypted OS hard drive on my desktop, how do i remove it
<Dr_willis> I cant even underatand the LTS stuff.. :) but im not a business.. im just a leet-haxor-home-user
<Dr_willis> Thats one of the ways/mentality/methods that ubuntu differs from all the 'other' disrtos ive been testing I guess.
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu  seem to take a very 'organized' way of doing over things.
<Dr_willis> vs the 'just get it working no matter what'  way of thinking ive seen in other disrtos.
<AaronMT> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Daisuke_Laptop> 9 minutes, wish me luck
<AaronMT> Where can I get the latest brodcome deb package
<Kl4m> It seems the latest hardy kernel breaks ipw2200
<Kl4m> A bold statement, but it looks like that on my end. When I use 2.6.22-14 instead, my wireless works fine
<AaronMT> anyone know
<AaronMT> broadcom43xxx
<c-ron> anyone know how to disable join & part messages for irc in pidgon?
<levander> I think I need to do a 'dpkg-reconfigure' on the linux-image package to get my system to boot again.  Problem is, it won't boot to run that command.  If I boot from the LiveCD, mount my boot and root partitions, then chroot to the boot partition, can I then run dpkg-reconfigure and have it affect the files on my regular system?
<AaronMT> Where can I get the latest brodcome deb package
<m1r> levander , chose recovery mode on start ?
<prometheuss> AaronMT: bcm43xx?
<steph_> I have a comment about hardy's menu, is this the right channel?
<narg> jriddel recently released a package for qt4.4beta -- can I safely install that on the hardy beta kde4 version without hosing my box?
<HardyOne> steph_, comment away
<Daisuke_Laptop> so far so good
<Zoris> HELP: Pidgin will not start!
<anurag> hi everyone
<anurag> I need some help for Hardy
<prometheuss> HI!!!
<Daisuke_Laptop> honestly not seeing any huge differences yet
<Zoris> so do I; trying to start pidgin constantly fails. It was working fine earlier today and now it refuses to start
<Zoris> great, my music player just freaked out again
<anurag> I can't do a clean install of Ubuntu
<HardyOne> narg, installing non-ubuntu packages is always a risk
<Zoris> "Audio output unavailable; busy"
<anurag> I looked everywhere on Ubuntu forums but can't get help
<narg> HardyOne: ...he's the official kubuntu guy
<mneptok> narg: stick with using what apt/adept offers you
<HardyOne> well then narg give it a shot . hardy is a  beta so if you need to do a re-install....
<anurag> yes then...
<HardyOne> or listen to mneptok he is an official ubuntu guy
<mneptok> HardyOne: s/Ubuntu/Canonical/
 * mneptok is not an Ubuntu member
<HardyOne> mneptok, yes Canonical
<mneptok> although i should really rectify that before sabdfl gets cranky
<HardyOne> lol
<steph_> HardyOne: still there?
 * HardyOne thinks he needs to apply for membership
<steph_> sorry
<HardyOne> yes steph_ whats up?
<tritium> mneptok: got on that ;)
<steph_> I'm running UbuntuStudio in a art class, and there is some confusion with the sub-menu "video" (under video and sound), and the menu graphism. I think both are visual arts.isn't it?
<HardyOne> steph_, I would not know but you can ask in #ubuntustudio I believe
<steph_> ok, thanks.
<HardyOne> yup thats it
<HardyOne> np
<mneptok> tritium: i have asked you *repeatedly* not to wear that full-head, latex sabdfl mask in public channels. it *freaks me out*.
<tritium> mneptok: haha :)
<chowmeined> is wireless broken again?
<HardyOne> eww laptop @100% last 1.5 hours only :/
<Wamphyri> anyone use sli?
<chowmeined> my wireless eventually fails with, 'took too long to associate'
<Daisuke_Laptop> looks like hardy's fixed my usb issue.  flash drives seem to read no problem now
<jimmygoon> my laptop still crashes half the time I shut down or log out of GDM
<jimmygoon> and it crashes HARD. no recovery ability. no Alt+SYSREQ REISUB... nothing
<chowmeined> BUSIER
<jimmygoon> ?
<larson9999> now, aint this new ubuntu all nice and perty!
<naught101> yay. stock ubuntu install of openmovieeditor segfaults on start!
<naught101> from repos
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm not real thrilled with the power management
<Daisuke_Laptop> ondemand apparently feels that full power is always demanded.
<HardyOne> something weird is going on. I am able to enter in my password wich contains numbers but when trying to enter numbers in wireless settings manager system beeps and wont let key in the numbers. any ideas
<Daisuke_Laptop> is numlock on?
<HardyOne> no
<sparkyspark> anyone having instability with Firefox 3.x on 8.04 on nearly all webmail apps?
<HardyOne> but this is on laptop and never had issue like this before
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<sparkyspark> I moved back to 2.x
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's different then
<Daisuke_Laptop> no clue
<Daisuke_Laptop> sparkyspark: gmail and yahoo aren't having any issues
<sparkyspark> Daisuke_Laptop, Yahoo newest version?  the web 2.0 version?
<poseidon> 1018737
<sparkyspark> Daisuke_Laptop, I suppose I could go back to the old version of crappy yahoo
<DanaG> Argh, I keep getting hard lockups when under heavy disk+gpu activity.
<HorizonXP> hey, here's my problem: I'm on a rez network on campus, with crappy DNS servers that go down all the time. Right now I'm using OpenDNS servers, but it's hardly a good solution because they're slow. I set up bind9 to create a local DNS cache for this precise situation, but it apparently didn't work as I found myself without an Internet connection. My question is, how do I set up bind9 correctly, to act as my primary DNS server that my compu
<DanaG> HorizonXP: you can try dnsmasq instead; just disable the dhcp functionality.
<HorizonXP> DanaG: yeah, I just found an ubuntugeek article on it, thanks :)
<DanaG> My dd-wrt router actually runs dnsmasq; it's quite handy for that bogus-nxdomain thing (unbreaks DNS broken by Charter).
<tritium> DanaG: Charter?
<DanaG> Yup, they have some stupid SiteFinder-type thingy that makes every invalid domain name resolve to charter.net
<DanaG> or rather, www11.charter.net
<DanaG> http://www11.charter.net/not_found
<AaronMT> How do I manually install the firmware for b43-fwcutter
<AaronMT> Since its not showing up in Hardware Drivers
<AaronMT> and I tried sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<AaronMT> but says alraedy installed
<DanaG> dpkg-reconfigure it.
<AaronMT> what
<DanaG> For some reason, just installing b43-fwcutter doesn't actually make it run.
<chowmeined> i knew i shouldnt've upgraded
<AaronMT> Its not showing waypoints in network manager
<chowmeined> why is wireless broken again?
<AaronMT> iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<chowmeined> it fails with 'association took too long (>60 s)'
<Kebinusan> anyone know an easy way to get a lib32 build of libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so for amd64 hardy
<AaronMT> It fetched the firmware but still no wireless waypoints in network manager
<DanaG> You may have to wait for the module to pick up on the firmware.
<calc> Kebinusan: unpack the i386 deb
<calc> Kebinusan: thats the easy way to get any i386 binary for amd64 :)
<AaronMT> danag should I reboot
<DanaG> Eeh, perhaps just wait a minute, or look in dmesg.
<chowmeined> how can i just undo this upgrade?
<Kebinusan> thnx calc I'll try that
<chowmeined> i just want to use my wireless again, i was under the impression that the whoever fscked things up was fired and the issue was then fixed, but apparently not.. so is there a way i can put the wireless related packages back so it works again?
<poseidon> I did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but youtube videos still don't work, firefox asks me if I want to install missing plug-ins  (I restarted FF after I installed it)
<AaronMT> rebooting did nothing
<poseidon> AaronMT, was that directed to me?
<AaronMT> nah to danag
<pestilence> HorizonXP: running a bind9 server resulted in you being disconnected from the net?
<DanaG> Hmm, anything about wifi in dmesg?  Don't paste it, just describe it.
<AaronMT> what should I grep
<AaronMT> ill pastebin
<pestilence> HorizonXP: i don't think dnsmasq is what you are looking for.
<Zoris>  does anyone know where I can download the drivers for the Canon iP1600 printer?
<HorizonXP> ahh pestilence
<HorizonXP> I ran the bind9 server like you said
<pestilence> HorizonXP: so what didn't work?
<HorizonXP> but when my reznet dns server went down again, I still had the same problem
<HorizonXP> meaning my computer was configured properly
<AaronMT> Danag: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pestilence> HorizonXP: do you have the reznet dns servers in either /etc/resolv.conf or named.conf.options?
<AaronMT> woops http://pastebin.ca/959087
<HorizonXP> they're under resolv.conf, under the domain for my university
<HorizonXP> and I had it in named.conf.options as well
<pestilence> HorizonXP: resolv.conf should refer to 127.0.0.1, not their servers
<pestilence> HorizonXP: if your server isn't in resolv.conf, you aren't using your own namesever.
<DanaG> Hmm, I don't even see anything about b43 under that pastebin.
<pestilence> HorizonXP: and if their servers are that flaky, you should probably remove them from named.conf.options as well
<prometheuss> apt-get install b43
<prometheuss> and follow instructions
<AaronMT> It says its already installed prometheeuss and danag
<HorizonXP> pestilence: in named.conf.options, forwarders = DNS servers I want to use, correct?
<AaronMT> I do apt-remove and apt-get again, it fetchs the firmware and nothing still
<poseidon> Any suggestions as to why flash isn't working?
<oxigen> we want cinepaint in repository!
<DanaG> b43 is a package?
<DanaG> b43 is a module -- try modprobe'ing it.
<oxigen> we = i :)
<AaronMT> no its b43-fwcutter
<AaronMT> modprobe?
<DanaG> Yeah, to load the module.  You have to 'sudo' it.
<prometheuss> #  modprobe b43
<pestilence> HorizonXP: no, you don't want any dependence on their servers, correct?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: bind9 should run without the forwarders section just fine
<AaronMT> sudo modprobe b43 does nothing
<HorizonXP> pestilence: So leave those blank?
<HorizonXP> pestilence: What do I change in that file then?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: comment the entire block out
<DanaG> go 'dmesg' now -- see if anything new is there.
<HorizonXP> pestilence: ok done
<HorizonXP> pestilence: now I edit resolv.conf?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: yes.
<prometheuss> b43 is a package and a module
<pestilence> HorizonXP: although, if you get your ip via dhcp, this will probably be overwritten every time you renew your address
<HorizonXP> pestilence: I do get my IP by DHCP
<pestilence> HorizonXP: so you will have to find a more permanent solution.
<pestilence> HorizonXP: well, see if it works first :)
 * c-ron is drinking: I (heart) you ubuntu community :)
<DanaG> yo: prepend-dns-servers
<DanaG> Don't forget that thing.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> prepend-domain-name-servers (or something like that) in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<HorizonXP> yeah
<HorizonXP> I still have that in there
<pestilence> so, from a command prompt, type "dig www.google.com"
<pestilence> it will tell you what nameserver you are using
<HorizonXP> 121 ms
<HorizonXP> it's using 127.0.0.1
<pestilence> guess it works
<HorizonXP> ran it a second time, 0 ms
<pestilence> yea, because it is caching
<HorizonXP> ok
<AaronMT> prometheuss and danag: http://pastebin.ca/959096
<HorizonXP> I'm gonna unplug my ethernet cable
<HorizonXP> see if it comes back up ok
<HorizonXP> hopefully brb
<DanaG> Hmm, I still don't see anything about b43.
<DanaG> Try this:
<DanaG> sudo modprobe -rv b43
<DanaG> sudo modprobe -v b43
<DanaG> (unloads and loads, both with "verbose")
<HorizonXP> hey?
<pestilence> yes/
<HorizonXP> ok good
<pestilence> worked?
<HorizonXP> so looking at resolv.conf, I have 3 dns servers
<HorizonXP> 127.0.0.1, and then the 2 from my reznet
<pestilence> as long as 127.0.0.1 is first, you are golden
<HorizonXP> pestilence: ok, now.... what happens if these DNS servers go down?
<HorizonXP> pestilence: how about I simulate that by removing them
<AaronMT> DanaG: http://pastebin.ca/959098
<c-ron> is /etc/rc.local the easiest way to autostart a program?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: it won't affect you; you aren't using them anymore
<DanaG> Hmm, b43 is loaded now; anything in dmesg?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: you can remove them from /etc/resolv.conf
<HorizonXP> pestilence: so I connect to bind9, bind9 connects to a bunch of global root DNS servers?
<pestilence> right
<HorizonXP> schweeeeeeeeet
<Zoris>  does anyone know where I can download the drivers for the Canon iP1600 printer
<HorizonXP> pestilence: I can't permanently remove them since my DHCP server provides them to me automatically
<HorizonXP> however, DanaG's tip to edit that dhcp3.conf ensures that 127.0.0.1 is prepended to any DNS servers DHCP assigns to me
<pestilence> HorizonXP: as long as 127.0.0.1 is prepended to the list, you won't use their servers
<AaronMT> DanaG (dmesg): http://pastebin.ca/959098
<HorizonXP> awesome awesome awesome
<HorizonXP> I love it
<HorizonXP> WOOOO!
<pestilence> i can't believe their servers are that flaky
<pestilence> how large is this university?
<HorizonXP> every
<HorizonXP> single
<HorizonXP> day
<HorizonXP> they go down
<HorizonXP> um..... almost 30000 students
<pestilence> WOW
<HorizonXP> to be fair, I think it's limited to the residences
<HorizonXP> but still
<HorizonXP> yeah
<pestilence> somebody should be fired :)
<HorizonXP> I'm gonna write a letter to my paper
<HorizonXP> I don't care that much, it's my last term
<HorizonXP> but still
 * tritium sees an entire console of HorizonXP comments...
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AaronMT> Why is this so hard to start B43-fwcutter
<DanaG> University residential networking must universally suck.  I hear people at my school (Cal Poly) also talk about brokenness.
<AaronMT> I dont see anything in dmesg
 * HorizonXP is sorry. he's used to IM style of chatting.
<DanaG> That's really odd... perhaps the device id isn't matched.
<tritium> HorizonXP: no worries.  At least it's not in #ubuntu :)
<DanaG> Try 'sudo modprobe -v b43-legacy'
<DanaG> er, no dash.
<DanaG> I mean, b43legacy
<AaronMT> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko
<AaronMT> new mesg?
<DanaG> Yeah, anything new in dmesg?
<AaronMT> http://pastebin.ca/959105
<DanaG> Nothing new?  That's really odd.
<DanaG> Hmm, there's one more module to try: the old bcm43xx  (which has a different fwcutter package)
<keithclark> Woohoo!, successful upgrade today and all is well!  Absolutely no issues so far.  Nicely done!
<AaronMT> how do I go about installing
<DanaG> Or perhaps you need to unload the b43 and b43legacy and reload the b43legacy
<AaronMT> what
<DanaG> Unload (modprobe -r) both b43 and b43legacy, and then load b43legacy again.  If that doesn't do anything different, then unload b43legacy and try loading bcm43xx.
<AaronMT> This is with unloading b43 and b43legacy and (modprobe -v'ing b43legacy) -> http://pastebin.ca/959107
<AaronMT> no luck
<DanaG> There's seriously nothing new there?  That's really odd.  Are you sure you have a broadcom device?
<DanaG> It's even stranger that it didn't at least say "driver loading" or such.
<DanaG> For example, I have iwl3945 for my Intel card already loaded, but loading bcm43xx gives this:
<DanaG> [ 3527.155811] bcm43xx driver
<DanaG> (just the one line.)
<DanaG> Er, there are a couple of others about iee80211, actually.
<AaronMT> lspci: 05:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG (rev 01)
<clinton> I'd like to get compiz w/ fusion-icon to use XFCE4's window decorator, is this possible?
<DanaG> Aah.  The fact that none of those drivers even prints the "I've loaded" message seems very odd.
<ryanov> Is there some way I can leave a message for someone who comes in here sometimes?
<DanaG> I actually don't know what to do about that lack of loading message.
<AaronMT> what about modprobe bcm43xx
<DanaG> None of the pastes of dmesg showed anything about any of the drivers.  Are you re-showing dmesg every time?
<DanaG> If so, and the drivers aren't printing "hello"-type messages, then something is seriously strange.
<AaronMT> yeah I was pasting a new dmesg every time
<DanaG> That's Just Plain Screwed Up.  (yes, odd capitalization on purpose.)
<DanaG> Unfortunately, I don't know where to go from there.
<AaronMT> ill try again tomorrow
<AaronMT> Thanks for the help
<HorizonXP> hey pestilence: any other cool things I can do to speed up my connection?
<travist120> Hello
<travist120> Anybody know how to fix ati? I tried using different tools and such to get dual monitor on Hardy, but now I'm stuck with 1 monitor and 800x600 screen.
<tcpdumpgod> travist120, try setting HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf
<RAOF> tcpdumpgod: That's actually not necessarily a good idea now; the autodetect is often annoyed with you if you manually specify values that are wrong.
<tcpdumpgod> Ah.
<tcpdumpgod> No wonder my machine is acting up.
<tcpdumpgod> Well, mine are correct.
<travist120> heh
<tcpdumpgod> But, I had them wrong at one point.
<RAOF> travist120: I'd suggest starting with "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup".
<RAOF> Restart X, and hit System->Preferences->Screen Resolution.
<travist120> Allright, I will try that, thank you
<RAOF> travist120: Note that dual-head is almost certianly going to break compiz for you.
<RAOF> (Because your maximum texture size is too small)
<travist120> And does any one know if their wacom drawing tablets work properly? @RAOF, yeah I do understand that, ATI has always given me problems
<travist120> My wacom tablet wants to work like a mouse, instead of a stylus and eraser
<RAOF> travist120: Ah.  You may have to actually _have_ an xorg.conf, and specify watcom stuff manually.
<travist120> Oh great
<travist120> Well, I'll go look in google for that
<pestilence> HorizonXP: you could do things like run a web cache, but if you aren't really having problems then i wouldn't do that
<fotofl0> hey, ive got two questions: one, ive just tried joining #ubuntu, but apperently my address is banned
<fotofl0> is that because im in china?
<nickrud> fotofl0 ask about it in #ubuntu-ops
<fotofl0> two: ive got a fully funcitonal ubuntu 6.06 server running on a headless machine... can i use X windows on it from a remote machine?
<fotofl0> k
<Flannel> fotofl0: yes, but you'll need to install the X programs on your server (obviously) with an X client as well.
<fotoflo> of course
 * DanaG uses dnsmasq for the sake of bogus-nxdomain ability.
<cyclonut> does anyone know how to make pidgin flash the chat window on new message?
<oxigen> should i remove obsolete packages gcc-3.4-base?
 * oxigen is scared of gcc issues
 * cyclonut is scared of a lot of issues
<oxigen> :)
<oxigen> but this one is really scary!
<oxigen> is this save to remove?
<oxigen> anyone?
<oxigen> *safe
<Lynoure> oxigen: it's not even in minimal
<secret901> I just installed Hardy and the sound stopped working
<oxigen> Lynoure: sorry, what do you mean by that?
<Lynoure> oxigen: Unless you have stuff that compiles itself on its own, not that much to worry about, me thinks (but this is pre-breakfast)
<secret901> how do I fix the sound problem? the error message is:
<oxigen> :) ok
<secret901> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Lynoure> oxigen: it's not in minimal install. If it causes problems being gone, you can apt-get install it back, but unlikely to case problems to anything happening on its own
<oxigen> Lynoure: ok, thanks. removed. will you help me if i run into some problems because of it? :)
<Lynoure> oxigen: I'm not awake here 24/7, but I can tell you for first aid that if you have a problem, you can do sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4-base again :)
<oxigen> ok :)
<oxigen> but really, why isn't cinepaint in repository?
<oxigen> no fans enough?
<oxigen> & no pro users enough? :P
<adelie42> Since update last night, and a lot of tweaking later, I discovered grub no longer works if any USB devices are plugged in at startup.
<adelie42> oxigen: Possibly licencing issues
<secret901> does anyone have problems with the new sound system in Hardy?  My sound stopped working
<oxigen> ah!
<adelie42> There are some FOSS projects that require you to download only off their site, like SMB
<ether_c> Hi, I've searched quite a bit online for a solution to this problem but found nothing. I have an NTFS external usb hard drive. When I plug it in, nautilus pops up a window and it seems like it is mounted, but I don't see the files on it.
<adelie42> ether_c: does it show up in System Manager
<ether_c> yes
<adelie42> ether_c: have you tried browsing it other than from naitilus? like from a terminal?
<ether_c> adelie42: I have tried browsing it from the terminal
<ether_c> and it does work
<ether_c> I can copy files from it
<ether_c> but the permissions are all messed up
<ether_c> like.. all 777 or something
<ether_c> also, when I do an "ls" on the media dir
<adelie42> ether_c: well, 777 would only be a security issue, not a restriction
<ether_c> that drive is highlighted in green
<ether_c> yes, but it would be a huge hassle to go and manually chmod every file
<adelie42> ether_c: can you browse as root?
<secret901> sound stopped working on my laptop after upgrading to Hardy.  Do I have to do anything to get it working again?
<ether_c> adelie42: yes
<Lynoure> adelie42: what kind of FOSS licence allows that kind of limitation (download only from one site)?
<ether_c> oh, you mean in nautilus?
<adelie42> ether_c: no, but that is a better idea
<adelie42> Lynoure: well most immediately modified MIT or BSD style liscence would allow it
<Griswold> adelie42, Samba uses GPL
<DanaG> Why the heck is PulseAudio included by default, if none of the things that make it truly cool are installed by default?
<Griswold> Which implies you can download it from anywhere.
<Lynoure> adelie42: I just cannot wrap my mind on something like that be considered free as it effectively stops distribution of any kind, modified or not
<Griswold> As an example, I my package manger downloaded it off distro mirrors.
<adelie42> Griswold: sorry, SMB = Super Mario Brothers
<Griswold> Oh
<adelie42> Lynoure: well, BSD is technically a FOSS liscence
<Griswold> Where is this SMB project website?
<Lynoure> adelie42: yes, but as far as I know, it does not allow such limit. Maybe I need to real closer.
<Lynoure> s/real/read/
<Lynoure> adelie42: you can make stuff non-free, but at that point that version is no longer FOSS
<Griswold> adelie42, BSD licenses allow you to redistribute
<adelie42> Griswold: he he, I can't seem to find it...
<Griswold> 1. Free Redistribution:  The license shall not restrict any party from selling or giving away the software as a component of an aggregate software distribution containing programs from several different sources. The license shall not require a royalty or other fee for such sale.
<Griswold> http://www.opensource.org/docs/osd
<Griswold> adelie42, *By definition* if a license forces you to only download from a specific server or set of servers, it is *not* an OSS license.
<Griswold> I can find a similar link from the FSF on "Free Software" licenses also, I am sure.
<Griswold> And since it is then neither Free nor OSS, it is most certainly not FOSS with such a restriction, regardless of what the authors may think.
<adelie42> ok, I think I may just be crazy. well, it was smc I was thinking of, and their site has the same version as repo, so...
<adelie42> grr... cinepaint is in the repo, so...
<fr500_> hi
<fr500_> in hardy totem has some fancy dvd menu menus...but they don't do anything, or it's just me?
<Lynoure> adelie42: no worries, it happens
<Wiseguy> hey guys, ive never used a +1 version before so im just curious if once i install hardy if the full version is able to be obtained by just updating/installing that packages that are add/modified or if i have to go through the whole version updating process?
<fr500_> Wiseguy: full version will be available for you as normal updates
<adelie42> fr500_: I only play encrypted  menu'd dvds from vlc
<Wiseguy> fr500_, cool thanks
<fr500_> i think beta=feature freeze Wiseguy
<JohnPhys> Wiseguy: just keep updating through the update manager, and you'll have it from the normal updates
<fr500_> adelie42: can you see in totem if the new menus work?
<adelie42> JohnPhys: Wiseguy: I think what he is talking about is the big edgy to fiesty bug...
<adelie42> fr500_: the program menus, or the content on dvd memus
<adelie42> ?
<fr500_> program menus for dvd menus
<Wiseguy> adelie42, yeah, i think you are right... ive never done the version updating thing... ive only ever done fresh installs, but i do remember there being an issue in the past with that process
<adelie42> JohnPhys: Wiseguy: There is astill the "bug" that if certain default config files are modified, your old config may stop working, but only as a gutsy to hardy beta to hardy possible issue
<DanaG> aRGH, FOR soME REASON viRTUALBOX keEPS SCREWING up MY CAPS locK KEY.
<DanaG> (it's acting like it's stuck down in the VM.)
<DanaG> Yet, it's fine in the host.
<Wiseguy> i am doing a fresh install from the 8.04 iso anyways, as i am unable to install 7.10 on my laptop due to strange video issues
<Wiseguy> im hoping the same thing doesnt happen with hardy
<adelie42> Wiseguy: because hardy final update will be looking for old gutsy configs to update, not modified hardy beta configs
<Lynoure> Wiseguy: if it does, make sure it's reported as a bug
<Lynoure> One can usually merge configs manually if really necessary. or just override with default new one.
<Wiseguy> Lynoure, i will... the strange part is im not using any exotic hardware really... i have in i810 chipset with inegrated intel video..
<adelie42> they fixed the "bug" between fiesty to gutsy upgrade for configs, but that is too much unnecessary work for a beta version, which is part of the reason they bassically say "don't upgrade till the release day". they want to work on real bugs, not ones that will fix themselves for normal users. beta testers take on that risk
<adelie42> Lynoure: well, what I have done is that if certain packages break (so often Xserver in the past) just dpkg --reconfigure packagename
<DanaG> Argh, my ctrl key in my VM is stuck!
<DanaG> AAargh!
<adelie42> Lynoure: that is often the universal "something broke SUDDENLY and don't know what"
<Lynoure> adelie42: I'm usually quite thorough with cases where I have modified configs, so I diff and merge myself.
<JohnPhys> DanaG:  You certainly seem to test a lot, if only indicated by the amount of things you run in to
<DanaG> I'm one of those people who likes to do this:
<JohnPhys> DanaG:  same here, but you seem to be one of the unlucky ones :)
<DanaG> Oooooh, what happens if I do THIS?   (goes and sets car to have long springs, low spring k, and medium damping coefficient)
<DanaG> Or hey, set air friction to negative... that's fun (game is C&C Renegade, or now Red Alert: A Path Beyond).
<JohnPhys> DanaG:  Fun, but unphysical :)
<RAOF> Negitive friction.  Cool :)
<DanaG> That is a bit off-topic, but it is oh so fun tweaking vehicle physics.
<JohnPhys> Speaking of, I need to get back to grading exams
<JohnPhys> :)
<pen> is there a way to find the screen model?
<Lunks> Is someone here using Hardy x64?
<pen> another question for HP laptops with Geforce 8400M GS, my compiz fusion animation is slow and laggy compare to my old ASUS laptop which has Geforce Go 7600
<pen> why?
 * Lunks feels sad about pen's 'old' laptop and cries on his 'new' laptop
<pen> Lunks: what do you have?
<Lunks> A 'new' laptop with a Geforce 6150. :P
<Lunks> I bought it two months ago.
<gaminggeek> anyone else here running epiphany?
<DanaG> Hmm, random topic and interesting insight:
<DanaG> Apparently Hitachi's Feature Tool can essentially permanently set the APM setting of the hard drive.
<gaminggeek> if there is anyone running ephany is printing working for you
<gaminggeek> epiphany-browser: /build/buildd/cairo-1.5.14/src/cairo-ps-surface.c:2972: _cairo_ps_surface_fill: Assertion `_cairo_ps_surface_operation_supported (surface, op, source)' failed. Aborted (core dumped)
<gaminggeek> I get that when I try to print
<gaminggeek> is this a knowen bug?
<Andre_Gondim> apturl does not work with ff3, is there any tips for this?
<Lunks> Andre_Gondim: I noticed it too. :)
<Andre_Gondim> Lunks, =]
<Lunks> I'm not getting any sound from flash videos on Firefox.
<Lunks> No idea why, really.
<RAOF> Because flash sucks, generally.
<Lunks> RAOF: it's not sucking that much on ie6 with wine. ;P
<Lunks> I mean
<Lunks> On Vbox
<Lunks> hehe
<RAOF> In particular, because flash abuses ALSA, and so doesn't work with pulseaudio.
<Lunks> Never know where I'm running windows. ;P
<DanaG> vbox is b0rked for me: it gets keys stuck down.
<DanaG> And I'm using the fixed X server.  And the VM is Windows.
<bluefoxx> ok, i did some cable cleanup in my computer[modified all the wider ribbon cables to increase airflow dropping CPU tempurature another 10 degres] and when i booted up again i could connect to the internet. after this i reset some network settings and now i can get most apps to connect[msn, firefox, xchat] but aptitude still wont, i get "bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$ sudo apt-get install hardinfo | sudo: unable to resolve host azUre-prID
<bluefoxx> E" still. any reason?
<Lunks> what do you mean by keys stuck down?
<RAOF> DanaG: Does it work using the not-fixed X server?
<Lunks> RAOF: but ubuntu allows me to use alsa and pulseaudio, right?
<DanaG> I'll have to try it later.
<Lunks> I don't get this pulseaudio stuff, really.
<DanaG> Oh, and this is with compiz not running.
<Lunks> what do you mean by keys stuck down, DanaG?
<DanaG> argh, ctrl is stuck in the VM.
<RAOF> Lunks: Yes.  But you can't pipe flash -> ALSA -> Pulseaudio, becuase flash does stupid things that pulse doesn't support.
<bluefoxx> DanaG: i keep getting that, keys getting stuck. even ruins reisub on my machine.
<DanaG> SAK still worked for me even under stuck keys.
<bluefoxx> SAK?
<RAOF> Sysreq Alt Kill.
<Andre_Gondim> Lunks, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/203538
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203538 in apturl "Don't work with Firefox3 beta4" [Medium,Confirmed]
<RAOF> AKA: killswitch.
<pen> I don't understand why screen refresh rate is 50 in ubuntu but 60 in vista?
<DanaG> alt-sysrq-k  -- kernel-level kill of everything on the TTY.
<pen> does ubuntu use a different kind of scaling?
<RAOF> pen: Because nvidia sucks.
<bluefoxx> DanaG: ah, that wil be helpfull..
 * ethana2 runs updates
<DanaG> It works even when ctrl-alt-backspace is broken.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<RAOF> pen: The nvidia driver deliberately mis-reports the refresh rate (unless you set DynamicTwinview to false in xorg.conf, or something).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Triaged]
<pen> RAOF: you mean it's because faulty nvidia driver?
<RAOF> pen: Precisely.
<DanaG> That's one reason I'm going ATI next time, EVEN if it's currently worse!
<jbwiv_> guys, I just upgraded a vanilla install of Gutsy to Hardy, and now *none* of my sound cards, onboard or PCI, are recognized. I use a PCI SBLive Value as my primary card. Anyone else having this problem?
<Lunks> RAOF: I don't think I can get technical, but I can change mplayer to alsa and it works, why can't flash use alsa? =P
<DanaG> I'm sick of nvidia, and at least ATI will be open-source crappy (for a while) instead of closed-source rappy.
<RAOF> pen: Well, not faulty as such.  The nvidia driver is working as designed.  It's just designed stupidly.
<DanaG> s/rap/you get it/
<pen> RAOF: I see
<bluefoxx> DanaG: it usualy hapens while im running WINE playing HL2 and the 'w' gets stuck, causing a system bel and compiz title wave, turning quickly into a forkbomb of sorts and preventing alt+sysrq+anything or CAB
<DanaG> Look on the bug report for a fixed Xorg.
<RAOF> Lunks: I'm not sure how we're handling it by default, but you're probably using the pulseaudio ALSA plugin.  Which routes all ALSA stuff through pulseaudio.
<DanaG> Why are all the cool things not installed for pulse by default?
<Lunks> RAOF: lol i'd never think of it! =P
<RAOF> Lunks: Except that flash tries to open every possible channel, and doesn't stop, so it tries to open 64 channels, at which point pulse denies it any further channels.  And flash doesn't output sound.
<Lunks> I thought ALSA was sound kernel driver. ;P
<Lunks> and pulse audio just a 'sound framework'
<Lunks> or smth like it
<Lunks> so you couldn't really use 'alsa plugin for pulseaudio'
<bluefoxx> i think my net got screwed up cause i bought my router from the flea market for $15 and it came with no cables or documentation[though i could have gotten them it would have been $50], thus i made a power adaptor out of a USB cable and hoked it up to my main box. this is the one i was working on and when i was messing around in the case i turned it off at the PSU on the back... so the router lost power...
<JohnPhys> pen:  if you set the refresh to the *actual* refresh rate (probably 60, you can check in nvidia settings) in the general part of the compiz settings manager, it helps with video tearing and such
<RAOF> Lunks: That's right.  But ALSA is pluggable, so you can and do have an ALSA plugin that routes the default ALSA device through pulseaudio (which then uses ALSA to acutally output sound).
<pen> JohnPhys: really?
<pen> JohnPhys: but for me setting the rate to 60 helps speed up animation
<oxigen> anyone knows what is Oyranos? and whyt to install to get it?
<DanaG> Argh, for some reason, my Fedora VM isn't getting ANY keyboard input now.
<pen> JohnPhys: it's very slow and laggy with 8series card
<Lunks> RAOF: so it's like ALSA->pulseaudio->ALSA
<RAOF> Lunks: Exactly
<Lunks> RAOF: i thought it was like this, but then it sounded silly. :P
<DanaG> I love the time-varying wallpaper in Fedora 8 (in my VM).  Why doesn't Ubuntu do something like that?  It's quite a wonderful touch.
<Lunks> DanaG: isn't this from macosx?
<Lunks> DanaG: you seem like you've got some juicy stuff for pulseaudio, where is it?
<Lunks> I don't even know what it does. ;P
<DanaG> padevchooser is a GUI thingy.
<DanaG> Why the heck are none of the truly useful utilities installed by default?  It makes no sense!
<DanaG> PulseAudio is almost worse than pointless without them.
<RAOF> DanaG: Some of it is because that would require promoting the tools to main, which requires a lot more security/code/maintainership auditing.
<DanaG> Hmm, then why are they including the actual daemon by default?
<DanaG> It makes no sense to me.
<JohnPhys> pen:  soryr, I don't know anything about the rendering actually being slow
<DanaG> It just causes headaches with no gain.
<RAOF> DanaG: Also, the tools are _ugly_.
<Lunks> what's pulseaudio, then? =P
<voidmage> all i've seen nifty about pulseaudio is able to control each app's volume
<voidmage> which is pretty nifty, actually
<RAOF> And being able to pipe sounds across the network _easily_.
<voidmage> never tried that before
<RAOF> And combining soundcards ;).
<voidmage> or that
<voidmage> but it sounds neat
<voidmage> i did notice older alsa/oss apps run strangely under pulseaudio
<voidmage> have to invoke pasuspender on them
<voidmage> then i noticed a few of them have settings to use esd
<voidmage> and now they use pulse
<DanaG> PulseAudio also won't do surround sound, at least for me.
<voidmage> i have a 2.1 setup and it seems to work okay
<voidmage> probably because it's 2.1 the speakers control my woofer
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/151
<DanaG> " PA perfectly supports surround sound these days and does a simple but automatic up and downmixing. Closing this bug. "
<DanaG> Bull.  ****.
<DanaG> It doesn't support surround at all (at least, not automatically) on my Audigy2!
<DanaG> Not at all!
<DanaG> That's "Perfectly  ?"
<DanaG> Isn't it a bit presumptive to say that something is "Perfect" ?
<gluer> finally got off my compaq nx6320 laptop and onto my asus fj3, no more hardy hardware problems
<gluer> :-)
<DanaG> I think the next laptop I get will be an HP 8510p.
<Lunks> The next laptop I got has only 2 usbs. =~
<Blown-Upp> I'm having issues with the wubi.exe installation
<Lunks> And this pen guy just make fun of it  ;P
<Lunks> I mean, his older laptop is better than mine.
<Lunks> And it's just 2 months older. =~
<Lunks> old*
<Blown-Upp> it downloads the necesary files from the server, reboots fine and shows the loading screen. I choose normal install and it brings me to a busybox prompt
<DanaG> At least it doesn't have just one.
<ere4si> Blown-Upp: I just got that - you should have another kernel to boot into - generic s the one that worked for me
<ere4si> *is
<Blown-Upp> do I do that from busybox or the installation select screen
<ere4si> Blown-Upp: I couldn't do much at all from busybox - chose the diff kernel at grub
<Blown-Upp> ok
<ere4si> Blown-Upp: was it the 386 kernel you tried to boot into?
<Blown-Upp> yessir
<ere4si> Blown-Upp: same here
<Blown-Upp> and how would I go about chosing a different kernel at grub
<ere4si> Blown-Upp: there should be an option to press e at boot - you have to be quick - it is after your bios screen
<Blown-Upp> ok
<Blown-Upp> i'll give it a shot
<Blown-Upp> thanks
<ere4si> k
<tcpdumpgod> cellofellow, what is Catfish written in?
<Jurgentje> Hi... I installed the latest beta of Kubuntu 8.04 and don't have sound... anyone who could lend me a hand? (I didn't have troubles in Kubuntu 7.10)
<ere4si> Jurgentje: did you have to take steps in 7.10 to get sound?
<Jurgentje> nope.
<Jurgentje> I do have 2 soundcards (1 onboard and 1 Creative Labs Audigy)
<Jurgentje> neither one works actually.
<Jurgentje> under 7.10 - both worked (didn't mind both of them working - I only used 1)
<Jurgentje> system does find the cards (both)
<ere4si> Jurgentje: and the right output channel is selected in kmix?
<Jurgentje> I tried them both in kmix
<Jurgentje> (I can choose a main card)
<Jurgentje> and output on both is enabled.
<Jurgentje> if I play sound, there's no error - so it's not the demux that's wrong...
<ere4si> Jurgentje: see if this helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463159
<DanaG> Heh, for me, that toggle does literally nothing.
<ere4si> I got six kernels to choose from at boot after the upgrade - started with two - is this expected?
<Jurgentje> ere4si: yeah... it's quite annoying. with every kernel upgrade, a boot option is added
<ere4si> I got two extra generic kernels - same version number
<Jurgentje> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/ ... could this help?
<secret901> my audio stopped working; does anyone know I can get it working again?
<Jurgentje> sigh... I guess this is the $1.000.000 at the moment :p
<Jurgentje> I'm here for the same reason... and the same is going on on the #kubuntu channel
<ere4si> Jurgentje: ahh well when hardy is released I'll do a reinstall so it isn't an issue - just that one didn't work and another was duplicated
<Jurgentje> btw... sound isn't solved with that posting at the forums... :/
<ere4si> Jurgentje: disabling the onboard in bios didn't help?
<secret901> what changes to the sound system did Hardy make? I don't see any difference besides it not working
<Jurgentje> ere4si: I can't disable it in bios... already tried that. The option is not available
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> Jurgentje: and pcm was turned up?
<Jurgentje> maybe I could try picking out my Creative card
<Jurgentje> pcm turned up? (what do you mean by that?)
<secret901> I noticed that the LED light for my wifi card stopped blinking in Hardy
<Jurgentje> ahjea
<Jurgentje> off course
<Jurgentje> yes, it is
<ere4si> k :)
<DanaG> Ugh, virtualbox's idea of snapshots seems broken.
<vega--> how do i make the gnome calendar start the week on monday, not sunday as the default seems to be?
<DanaG> I'm out of disk space while upgrading an OS in a VM, so I'm trying to discard all my change and revert.... but it needs MORE space to revert.
<DanaG> WTF?
<tcpdumpgod> Jurgentje do you have "Headphone" turned all the way up?
<tcpdumpgod> DanaG, what partition is it on?
<DanaG> My root partition.
<DanaG> I have only one partition, which turns out to be a bit foolish, I guess.
<tcpdumpgod> DanaG, you have VMWare installed on your root partition?
<tcpdumpgod> Oh okay.
<DanaG> VirtualBox, actually.
<tcpdumpgod> DanaG, clean out /var/log and /tmp
<Jurgentje> tcpdumpgod: what do you mean by "headphone"?
<nanobug> can anyone help me quick?  I just installed hardy beta.  I used the new display resolution tool to change my resolution and for some reason it made my monitor go crazy
<nanobug> so now i am stuck in a console
<DanaG> Only 160M there.
<tcpdumpgod> Jurgentje, inside your Volume Applet's properties.
<nanobug> i tried to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it looks different from other times i've poked around in it
<DanaG> I'm going through random old downloads.
<nanobug> on 7.10 i mean
<Jurgentje> well, I've got kmix and "headphones" is not in there. Obviously I have the main volume and the pcm volume open
<nanobug> is there any quick command someone can give me to reconfigure xorg.conf from the console and get back to the desktop?
<secret901> is it possible to restore to the previous version of the sound manager?
<secret901> how do I get the computer to recognize my sound card?
<tcpdumpgod> DanaG, try using this command...
<Jurgentje> Okay... I have sound... I have to jack open the "front" channel of my surround settings :/
<tcpdumpgod> find / -type f -size +20000k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $8 ": " $5 }'
<DanaG> Removing my old downloads worked.
<tcpdumpgod> to find some large files and possible delete them.
<tcpdumpgod> Thats a nice command string to narrow down some big files and have them pointed out to you
<secret901> Jurgentje: what was your problem?
<DanaG> Anyway, the VM was Fedora 8, with essentially no customizations; I don't actually use it, so I've just deleted it.
<DanaG> but I'll save that command.
<Jurgentje> I didn't have sound on my PCM
<secret901> Jurgentje: was this a new problem with hardy?
<DanaG> Eeh, should I bother installing Fedora 9 Beta in a VM, if I won't use it?  .... naaah.
<Jurgentje> I don't know if it's a new problem... it was new for me though
<Jurgentje> didn't have that problem under 7.10
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, it is good for system maintenance DanaG
<Jurgentje> first thing I'll do now is reboot to my old kubuntu and check if the front channel isn't open there by accident.
<secret901> Jurgentje: do you get error messages or did it just mute the sound?
<Jurgentje> just mute
<DanaG> I essentially don't use Fedora.  I had just installed it so I could learn a bit about the package manager to help others.
<Jurgentje> no error message (btw... it's solved now by opening the "front" channel in Kmix)
<tcpdumpgod> DanaG, its nothing spectacular ... in my eyes.
<DanaG> The one thing I do like that Ubuntu is missing: that fading wallpaper trick.
<DanaG> It's a thing of elegance.
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<r00tintheb0x> Im sure it can do it.
<secret901> Jurgentje: I guess your problem is different than mine then
<DanaG> I also have a Hackintosh partition that I only use for laughs once in a long while.  Hardy is my main OS.  I love the font rendering, for one thing.
<r00tintheb0x> Yeah buddie!
<bod_> hey guys, whenever i drag&drop Synaptic into awn it all seems to be fine intill i reboot then synaptic is no longer in awn,.,.any thoughts as to why?
<DanaG> Too bad there's no way to resize root while booted from it, even if init'ing to 1 and remounting RO.
<DanaG> Why'd you randomly change usernames, and then change back?
<moses> Hi everyone! Is there anyone who can help me with ipodconnectivity in HH
<DanaG> Hmm, what can a P2-266 with 192MB of RAM be used for?
<secret901> the audio in my laptop stopped working after I upgraded to Hardy and I'm getting error messages that "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."; anyone know how I can fix this?
<DanaG> Odd.... baobab doesn't show files, just folders.
<DanaG> I'm going to bed now.  It's 12:24PM (Pacific Time.  PST or PDT? I don't have a durn clue.)
<bicyclist>  
<tcpdumpgod> sorry moses i dont own one.
<ere4si> I've ended up with a .directory icon on the desktop after the upgrade ??
<tcpdumpgod> thats normal ere4si .
<ere4si> never had one before...
<tcpdumpgod> Trust me, its normal.
 * bicyclist Uwe Hauck
<ere4si> Well, I've never had one on the desktop, I don't want one, so I'll remove it :)
<tcpdumpgod> yeah, you can definitely remove it...
<tcpdumpgod> Its just something left over from the upgrade ere4si
<ere4si> k thnx tcpdumpgod
<tcpdumpgod> no problem
<Smegzor> After using 8.04 for a day, I shut down this morning and now it wants to force fschk on my first partition.  There is no progress bar and it just sits there.  If I ctrl-alt-del it proceeds to login but it can't find my home dir and i can't log in.  Does this sound familiar?  How do I fix not being able to find my home dir?  Its definitely there but a few days ago I did chmod it to hide its contents from other users.  I've logged into
<davisc> Installed hardy Beta last night but couldn't get compiz running with Xinerama. Switch to TwinView and it all works. Should the bug go against xorg?
<gaminggeek> arg why does pulse audio suck so much!
<EqUaTe> davisc: did it work with gutsy?
<davisc> EqUaTe: I didn't have gutsy on that machine and couldn't use it with feisty because there was a bug with gnome-terminal
<EqUaTe> heh
<EqUaTe> well, i'm not sure that compiz is supposed to work with xinerama.. and isn't xinerama a dying tech anyway? (iirc it was a rather bad way of handling multiple monitors...)
<davisc> Maybe - but that's the config that the screen res utility sets up
<EqUaTe> which util?
<davisc> The ubuntu one - shows up under Applications -> Other
<davisc> At work at the mo so don't have it in front of me
<EqUaTe> not running ubuntu on the machines i have access to atm.. but it sounds more like a bug with that package than xorg..
<Infecto> hmm i have strange ups in kernel
<davisc> Maybe both. Technically, the res utility worked perfectly (though I did have to manually set the type of monitors - plug and play didn't work). It's just that you can't use Compiz with Xinerama - you get the famous "The Composite extension could not be loaded" error
<EqUaTe> yes, and ubuntu uses compiz fusion as standard, so the tool shouldn't be using xinerama really..
<gluer> how do i adjust laptop brightness in hardy if brightness control doesnt work?
<Tengu> hello! how to "include" preseed conf into kickstart ? which command do I have to use?
<Tengu> I saw something like "preseed --owner gdm shared/default-x-display-manager select gdm", but I have to include a whole script...
<davisc> EqUaTe: Someone beat me to it :-)
<Lynoure> Seems I can no longer start firefox-2,  even doing firefox-2 from the commandline starts a new FF3 window
<Lynoure> Does it work for you others? I'm on hardy kubuntu
<iSplicer> hey all
<DistroJockey> iSplicer: Greetings :)
<iSplicer> if i install hardy, the latest alpha, will i be able to upgrade to the latest stable version (when it comes out), without a clean re install?
<Lynoure> iSplicer: Yes.
<iSplicer> thanks mate =)
<davisc> iSplicer: You'll be doing large apt-get dist-upgrades between now and when it's released
<iSplicer> just one question, sorry if its annoying -> its not THAT unstable, right? Some people have said you cant tell the difference between alpha and stable and others say the alpha is very bugged
<DistroJockey> iSplicer: I find it suitably stable
<davisc> iSplicer: It's not alpha at the moment - it's beta
<DistroJockey> iSplicer: the beta that is
<davisc> iSplicer: And you'll get a few things that won't work but I've never had big problems
<iSplicer> oh i see, must of got it mixed up, lol.
<iSplicer> the new wallpaper looks mad
<DistroJockey> :)
<iSplicer> man, who are the guys who make ubuntu for free?
<Lynoure> iSplicer: some ubuntu developers actually get paid... and some upstream devs too. :) But most do it for free.
<jimqode> iSplicer, you, me, everybody. :)
<iSplicer> oh, lol
<DistroJockey> iSplicer: if you can wait 28 days, Hardy will be released then :)
<iSplicer> yeah, you are right, but I have a clean computer that my mother wants to use ubuntu on, its got no OS on it...
<iSplicer> ... so wouldnt it be better to install the beta and then upgrade to the stable one without reinstalling
<iSplicer> that, and i cant wait to try the new ubuntu =]
<DistroJockey> iSplicer: ahh *nods*
<DistroJockey> :)
<iSplicer> oh yeah, beta is newer than alpha6 right?
<DistroJockey> yep
<jimqode> iSplicer, you know you can contribute right? http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<DistroJockey> alpha, beta, gamma, delta
<DistroJockey> not that we go to gamma and delta :)
<jimqode> yes beta comes after alpha. then comes release candidate, then release
<iSplicer> yeah, im a member of the forums, and i am trying to get into the community as much as possible, I am only a newcomer to linux
<iSplicer> and i couldnt believe my eyes when it uses 165MB of ram when IDLE
<iSplicer> WHY DID I BUY 4GB OF DDR2-1066 RAM? WHY??!?!
<iSplicer> lo
<iSplicer> l
<DistroJockey> 255MB here for Hardy atm
<DistroJockey> Mem:   1554748k total,  1356364k used,   198384k free,    51284k buffers
<DistroJockey> Swap:  1951888k total,        0k used,  1951888k free,   824396k cached
<DistroJockey> more if I run stuff :)
<DistroJockey> I never hit swap though :)
<iSplicer> hey, when i install the beta, and when the release candidate comes out, can i upgrade to that (will it remind me automatically?)
<Lynoure> iSplicer: Maybe you want to run many virtual machines, or edit huge images (or video...)?
<iSplicer> yeah sure, i do a lot of munber crunching
<iSplicer> *number
<iSplicer> with matlab
<DistroJockey> iSplicer: tried Scilab? It's free :)
<iSplicer> is releases.ubuntu.com down for you? doesnt seem to be loading...
<iSplicer> oh, there it is
<iSplicer> lol
<iSplicer> sry
<Lynoure> Could someone with both FF2 and FF3 installed kindy see if FF2 starts for them?
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: how did you install FF2?
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: I did not, for hardy, just upgraded from gutsy
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: ahh
<Lynoure> In my opinion either it should run, or FF3 should mark FF2 as conflicting package.
<Lynoure> Now I'm still trying to discover if this happens to other people too.
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: that sounds fair
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: did you try running it from terminal in the appropriate directory?
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: what's the appropriate directory? firefox-2 from command line opens a new firefox-3 window to me. Should not be dependent on what directory I'm in when I run it
<Lynoure> both are in the path, being in /usr/bin/
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: my firefox-3.0 in /usr/bin links to:  ../lib/firefox-3.0b4/firefox.sh
<Raspberry> wow, no updates for 3 hrs... impressive
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: same here. and ff2 runs for you?
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: don't have FF2 as I did a clean install, sorry
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: well, on my system /usr/bin/firefox-2 still links to ../lib/firefox/firefox-2 , alas, still it starts ff3
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: but I was thinking that if you went to /usr/lib/firefox-2.???/firefox.sh   instead it may run
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: ahh *nods*
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: Is there any way I could get you to try ff2? :)
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: well, that's why I asked how you installed it :) Was going to do what you did
<Lynoure> I mean, me fixing it on my system will not help anyone... I was only about to run it to troubleshoot someone elses different ff2 problem
<Smegzor> Why do i have to manually connect to the internet every time I boot up?  Is this a bug?  How do I make it go online automatically?
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: sudo apt-get install firefox-2  ought to do it, I think.
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: indeed it does, installing :)
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: Thank you. (I checked meanwhile that mine was uptodate)
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: I can run both, but not at the same time
<Smegzor> another thing that isn't working is desktop wallpaper.  that only changes after logging off. :(
<tanner> lots and lots of rum
<Raspberry> Why does the new updates to FireFox3 not allow me to open PDFs... It only lets me save them
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: In Applications - Internet  I now have listed: Firefox 2 Web Browser and Firefox Web Browser
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: if you run them simultaneously, same thing happens to you?
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: I started 2, then when I started 3 with 2 running, I got another 2
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: kill all your Firefox's maybe?
<Lynoure> interesting. Probably worth reporting, probably not worth fixing unless maybe to the webdev crowd
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: The Link Target for /usr/bin/firefox-2 is  ../lib/firefox/firefox-2
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: yes, same I had. and as the behaviour was same too, yup, reporting
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: *nods* :)
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: thanks for your input, it's now at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/207638
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207638 in firefox-3.0 "Will not start if firefox-2 is running" [Undecided,New]
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: Cheers, for the link was just looking for it or going to ask if I couldn't find. A no problem :)
<DistroJockey> *shoots his typist*
<Lynoure> Oh I wish that there was a) a formilized way to note versions on Launchpad b) a way to voice one's opinion on the severity
<m1r> hi all
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: Nicely written bug report
<Lynoure> Feels a bit wasteful reporting lesser-than-medium bugs, as they pop up in the unhandled queue as high as the more important ones
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: file a bug report ;P
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: Thanks :) hardy has been so far shockingly well-behaved on my system.
<DistroJockey> heh
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: I agree, it's running nicely
<Lynoure> I guess I could file a brainstorm thing.
<Lynoure> Not today, though.
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: I had 1 issue with java, but solved that following a bug thread
<m1r> anyone have problems with prism54usb ?
<PodMan99a> hey all ... whats the package for kernel source.... ubuntu-source / kernel-source unable to be found?
<martalli> linux-source-2.6.24 and so on
<PodMan99a> martalli, thanks
<martalli> no prob
<ere4si> just did a  sudo apt-get autoclean   after upgrading this afternoon and it removed nearly a Gig :)
<PodMan99a> im having to use 2.6.22-14-generic rather than *-24 as 24 wont boot loads up as busybox cli (initramfs)
<ere4si> PodMan99a: you didn't get a *-24 generic kernel as well? - is it the 386 kernel that goes to busybox?
<PodMan99a> i have a generic kernel but its not in grub ?
<ere4si> PodMan99a: I had the same issue with the 386 kernel - maybe try   update-grub?
<PodMan99a> kool thanks
<gluer> anyone know how i can install the latest asus-acpi so i can get my fn-f5 fn-f6 brightness keys to work?
<dns53> gluer just modprobe asus-acpi? works for me
<ddalton> is gdm not working for you guys? Or is it just me? I apparently just get a loading screen.
<DistroJockey> ddalton: Works for me
<DistroJockey> ddalton: clean install of Hardy or an upgrade?
<ddalton> upgrade interupted by mistake since im blind and lost speech and I restarted it with dpkg --configure -a
<DistroJockey> ddalton: Interupted things get ugly
<ddalton> oh any ideas on how I could begin fixing?
<ddalton> DistroJockey: any ideas?
<dns53> dpkg --configure -a, work out what is broken and try and reinstall it, what packages are currently broken?
<DistroJockey> ddalton: what things are broken?
<ddalton> gdm and then a speakup kernel I install... Some stuff in /lib/firmware got left behind...
<DistroJockey> Greetings dns53 :)
<ddalton> I think the rest is ok... oh and open office couldn't  update because of openoffice-something...
<DistroJockey> ddalton: maybe a:  sudo apt-get --reinstall gdm
<DistroJockey> ?
<dns53> what video card do you have?
<DistroJockey> I'm not sure if gdm is a package though. Anyone?
<dns53> it is, but the problem could also be the video card drivers or something essential
<dns53> you could also be out of disk space
<DistroJockey> dns53: thanks *nods*
<dns53> df to see
<ddalton> Sorry im switching my braille display between to machines...
<ddalton> ok let me read what you guys wrote
<ddalton> ok well first I am not sure what video card I have, but it worked with gutsy. Also I should have plenty of disk space.
<dns53> well if you have a nvidia or ati card you may be using a binary driver that may not be installed yet. open your xorg.conf and see what driver it is using
<DistroJockey> ddalton: can you restate what the issue is with gdm please?
<ddalton> ok well, it was working with gutsy before.
<ddalton> Can I revert to gutsy
<ddalton> ?
<dns53> yes but it is not easy, you would need to force it to downgrade everything
<ddalton> well I apparently just get this thing moving around showing its loading nothing happens and it doesn't show any progress
<ddalton> how would I do that?
<ddalton> I kind of regret upgrading now
<Hobbsee`> ddalton: just reinstall
<DistroJockey> ddalton: you can access a virtual console using ctrl+alt+f2  ?
<dns53> apt-get --downgrade install packagename for each package installed. you will need gutsy in your sources.list
<ddalton> im in a text console now yes
<DistroJockey> maybe dmesg will be of help
<Hobbsee`> dns53: that's a royal pain.  reinstall is easier, and better
<ddalton> ok ill reinstall then.
<dns53> i agree, but just stateing that it is possible
<ddalton> anyone know of an accessible installer?
<ccooke> ddalton: How was the system installed originally?
<dns53> the alterative install cd should be accessable
<ddalton> I mean that talks. im blind
<DistroJockey> ddalton: most current installers should be
<ccooke> DistroJockey: are they? I don't recall seeing anything that would get them to activate a screen reader, say, automatically
<ddalton> I got sighted help
<DistroJockey> ddalton: what is that package called, speex  ?
<ccooke> ddalton: your problem currently is that gdm isn't working, yes?
<dns53> it is an audio codec used for voip
<ccooke> ddalton: is that the only thing?
<DistroJockey> ccooke: Not automatic, no, but maybe a boot option?
<ccooke> DistroJockey: heh. The problem is, how do you get that active if you can't see the option...
<ddalton> I can enable orca but that didn't voice it last time.
<ddalton> im searching...
<DistroJockey> ccooke: true
<DistroJockey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351356
<DistroJockey> With the screen on I figured out the magic sequence of keys I need; F5, down three times, enter twice. This will start feisty with the orca screenreader enabled. I guess there's no way grub can provide any audio feedback so we're just going to have to tell our blind user the magic key sequence to get him started.
<DistroJockey> end quote :)
<ccooke> (It might be nice to set up a keyboard sequence that enables a screen-reader, then play a sound clip on entry into the GUI telling you what it is.
<DistroJockey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/doc/LiveCDsettings?highlight=(accessibility)
<ccooke> It'd all be English, unfortunately, but that's better than nothing)
<DistroJockey> the above link says what available but not how to do it :(
<DistroJockey> ddalton: you probably know all that though
<DistroJockey> ddalton: but with a broken system, it just may not work
<ddalton> I found some instructions:
<ddalton> http://live.gnome.org/Orca/UbuntuFeisty
<DistroJockey> ddalton: nice :)
<twager> Anyone tell me if the restricted driver install device for nvidia and ati is still in Hardy ?
<ddalton> lets hope it actually works... :-)
<DistroJockey> ddalton: best of luck. Sorry we couldn't fix your current install though
<ddalton> so will it be ok if I just install to hda2 and change the size of swap and hda2? will it effect windows? will dual boot still work? can it a
<ddalton> can I just remove the partitions hda2 ubuntu and swap and then run the installer like before?
<Ng> twager: should be, although I think it's called jockey now
<DistroJockey> ddalton: the installer usually has an option to remove all linux partitions and set up a default setup
<twager> Ng: Thanks will have another look...
<ddalton> and leave windows alone?
<DistroJockey> ddalton: I guess that is what you need
<Ng> twager: try System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<DistroJockey> ddalton: it should, yes. But it is always a good idea to have a backup
<ddalton> yeah. ill go manual and just remove the linux ones and make sure I read
<DistroJockey> me too :)
<ddalton> yep I got to dd images
<DistroJockey> :)
<DistroJockey> ddalton: well, I hope it all goes smoothly for you
<DistroJockey> ddalton: did you happen to try the apt-get --reinstall gdm ?
<rexy_> heu
<rexy_> they fixed the hal package the wrong way :|, installation failed because it was using a hal directory rather then hald, now it creates a hal directory instead?
<rexy_> or are hal and hald to seperate things?
<rexy_> *two
<ddalton> DistroJockey: I think it said invalid argumen
<ddalton> argument
<marlun> I've set all the volume controls to the highest value but still the volume isn't very high. Can I change this somehow?
<ddalton> ok their instructions don't work, however, I'm trying a little hack
<DistroJockey> ddalton: ahh, bummer
<ddalton> no that fails too
<ddalton> When I study it it doesn't even make any sense.
<ddalton> "How can you run orca as root when root has no configuration file?" Maybe if you do the boot thing im  not sure
<DistroJockey> ddalton: sudo orca
<DistroJockey> ddalton: ?
<W8TAH> morning everyone
<ddalton> no... because A orca has no config B it will then take up the term and make it unuserable.
<ddalton> That was a bit of my hack.
<ddalton> I think there instructions will work though if I select screenreader from the boot.
<ddalton> Any thanks for all the help!
<ddalton> Going to bed.
<ddalton> good night
<DistroJockey> ddalton: good luck, night
<ddalton> thanks. bye
<khaur> is the KDE4 desktop in Hardy currently broken, or is it just me? plasma seems to crash for me after installing the latest updates
<Dr_willis> La da dee.. fresh new beta Kubuntu install Now to break things..
<Dr_willis> I did like the Install  without booting to the live cd desktop feature.
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: from the Desktop CD?
<Dr_willis> Yea. the kubuntu kde4 live desktop cd had that optuon in the grub menu.
<Dr_willis> Not sure if its on the other cd's or not.
<Dr_willis> It basicially started a minimal X desktop with the installer going. No kde.
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: ahh, yeah,that was what I was wondering (if text install or expert was available at boot) :)
<Viden> I could really use some help with a broadcom wireless card in Hardy.  The fwcutter worked fine in gutsy but in hardy will only allow the wireless to work on 1mb.  Can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> Heh kde4 allredy crashed on me..
<DistroJockey> heh, I don't like kde4 at all
<Dr_willis> it wasent a text install.  looked like the normal old installer.. if there was any changes i dident notice them
<Dr_willis> Ive gotten where i use fluxbox + fbpanel lately
<Dr_willis> i figured this was the safest way to test out kde4.
<Laney> Can I disable the animation when I click on panel icons?
<Dr_willis> Laney,  for gnome? or kde?
<Laney> Dr_willis: For GNOME. Click on a launcher in the panel and it does some zoom animation
<DistroJockey> Laney: good question, although I do like it :)
<Dr_willis> I never noticed it.. sorry. :)
<Dr_willis> !info xfce4
<Laney> Got it. /apps/panel/global/enable_animations in gconf-editor
<Dr_willis> I did get used to xfce over the last week or 2 also. been testing out other desktops
<Viden> can anyone help with this wireless issue?
<rafael> has someone problems with the gnome-settings-daemon?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I can't use direct rendering anymore, after the updates
<picard_pwns_kirk> anyone home?
<Viden> i think you will find that no one is
<picard_pwns_kirk> aaaarrgh
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<picard_pwns_kirk> not aaaargh no one's here
<picard_pwns_kirk> but aaaarrggghhh opengl's not working
<picard_pwns_kirk> nvm
<picard_pwns_kirk> fixed it
<Kamicazi> Hey everyone
<dns53> hey
<Kamicazi> Phone rang haha
<Kamicazi> I have a question
<Kamicazi> I have a Compaq PResario v6500 and ran 8.04 live on the laptop and ran iwconfig and no devices showed
<Kamicazi> is there some type of drivers that I can get?
<Viden> kamicazi:  do you know what wireless chipset it uses ?
<Kamicazi> Umm no I'll find out really quick
<Kamicazi> Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Viden> kamicazi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/intel-wireless-3945-508359/
<Viden> i wish you more luck that I am having with my broadcom chipset
<Ng> Kamicazi: strange, 3945 should Just Work
<Kamicazi> yeah
<Ng> it should even have whinged at you about proprietary drivers
<Kamicazi> it should but its not for somereason
<Viden> Ng:  yeah it "should"  I have heard several say it doesn't though
<Viden>  /sigh wireless support in ubuntu is seemingly years behind
<Kamicazi> should I just install 8.04 and see what it does
<Kamicazi> I just ran the live
<Kamicazi> I just want to get rid of Vista
<Ng> Viden: I upgraded at least 2 3945 users and it's gone fine, and it works fine on my 4965 :/
<dns53> well i am using an older kernel myself as the current does not have madwifi
<rexy_> Kamicazi, dont use hardy beta
<Viden> Ng:  i wish dell wouldnt have been cheap in there most expensive laptop and placed an intel in it and not this stupid broadcom
<rexy_> Kamicazi, especially a nono if you are new to it
<Kamicazi> rexy_: Why shouldn't I, I've ran ubuntu on one of my desktops since 6.xx(can't remember the version...)
<Kamicazi> rexy_,  and one of my laptops before I sold it
<Viden> i think it was just a general warning because a lot of people that are totally new to linux try to install the beta OS and then hose everything
<Kamicazi> Ah
<rexy_> yes
<rexy_> i can guarantee you that you will run into several things that are broken for some reason, heh
<Kamicazi> I've been using linux for a while I used to run Gentoo before I turned to Ubuntu
<Viden> lol ... lots of things are broken ... finding ways around them is the fun part .. lol
<Kamicazi> I'm on 8.04 now lol
<Kamicazi> Haven't had no troubles yet on this desktop
 * orvokki wonders if he's the only one whose nvidia-glx-new doesn't work.
<rexy_> i've got 8.04 on the lappy, workstation still runs normal though, probably wont move that one over for a few months
<Kamicazi> I even have compiz fusion which I've had troubles with before and installed it with no troubles
<Kamicazi> I'm going to go get my presario and just try an install
<rexy_> like this nifty feature, alsa happly resets the volume on my headset to the value stored in the machine
<Kamicazi> I'll let you all know the outcome
<rexy_> rather then keeping the volume level stored on the headset
<Kamicazi> interestin
<Viden> has anyone else had issues with autocompletion in the shell?
<rexy_> Viden seperate package
<rexy_> search autocompletion
<Viden> rexy_:  i should say after the install of the autocomplete package
<Viden> thats the first thing i did
<rexy_> oh, heh :)
<youngmusicorg> after installing libnss-ldap, shouldn't there be a config file /etc/libnss-ldap.conf?
<Viden> apt seems a little screwy in general though cause after it exits it places about 20 returns in the shell and gives me a nice scroll down the page .. lol
<Viden> off the top of your head can you remember that package name .... cant seem to find it in the repo now, although i know i installed it before
<youngmusicorg> Viden: Who are you talking to? The package i was talking about is called libnss-ldap
<Viden> youngmusicorg:  sorry was talking to rexy
<youngmusicorg> ah, ok :-)
<Kamicazi> Well I'm 57% done installing >_<
<Kamicazi> I hate how you have to wait haha
<Viden> lol
<Viden> its a fast install though in comparison
<Kamicazi> Vista takes forever
<Viden> yep
<Viden> an hour of pain for a lifetime of agony
<Kamicazi> It's like almost 3 hours on some systems
<Kamicazi> indeed
<Kamicazi> Vista was just so poorly programmed
<Kamicazi> I still think if I wanted windows 2000 Pro is the way to go
<Kamicazi> lol
<orvokki> How about Windows 2003 Server?
<Viden> ubuntu would be the perfect OS imo if they would just improve their support for wireless and multiple monitors
<orvokki> (Or pro if there's one)
<Kamicazi> That's A good system if your running a server
<Viden> i have 2003 server installed as my windows os on any machine i have with windows
<mat__> hi all?
<Viden> hello
<orvokki> Hello, world.
<Kamicazi> I just don't like windows really at all
<Viden>  /agreed
<Kamicazi> Heya Mat
<Kamicazi> I'm more of a UNIX man now
<Kamicazi> well *NIX
<Kamicazi> I really enjoy Macs though
<Viden> i cant say i honestly have any "need" for windows now .. the only app that i love that i cant run in *nix is dameware
<Kamicazi> lol
<Kamicazi> what's dameware?
<Kamicazi> I haven't heard of it
<orvokki> Viden: Doesn't run in Wine either?
<Viden> remote control application
<Viden> orvokki:  nope
<Kamicazi> for?
<Viden> windows based machines and servers
<Kamicazi> 72%
<Kamicazi> Ah
<Kamicazi> can't you just use rdp?
<Viden> net admins best friend
<Viden> it has tons of features other than just rpd
<Viden> rdp
<Kamicazi> really?
<Viden> yep
<Kamicazi> hmm
<Kamicazi> got a link?
<Kamicazi> haha
<Viden> check it out ... nice app :  www.dameware.com
<Viden> brb
<Kamicazi> oh I have seen this before I just forgot about it
<Kamicazi> lol
<Kamicazi> kk
<zack1> hey
<Kamicazi> 80
<Kamicazi> hey zack
<zack1> I installed the 8.04 beta on my laptop and now my wireless card no longer works. it is listed in lshw but there is logical name. I tried modprobe -r airo to remove the driver but nothing happens, it just sits there. Why is it sitting there doing nothing?
<zack1> no* logical name
<Kamicazi> what's the chipset
<Kamicazi> ?
<Kamicazi> wireless* chipset
<zack1> I switched kernels from the generic to the non generic, the chipset is cisco aironet 802.11b
<Kamicazi> oh I don't even know of that one lol
<Kamicazi> sorry
<zack1> my main problem is that i dont know why modprobe is not doing anything
<Kamicazi> I'm having troubles with my Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<zack1> oh i read about that one hold on this might help
<Kamicazi> well from what I've heard in here there is still problems
<zack1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/199620
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199620 in ubuntu "[REGRESSION] Wireless iwl3945 No Longer Works (Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 6)" [Undecided,New]
<zack1> I think it is the new kernel screwing things up, my sound doesnt work either
<Kamicazi> AH!
<Kamicazi> Well I was running it in live
<Kamicazi> I'm done installing now and im restarting
<zack1> really? i couldnt get my wireless or sound to work on the live cd :(
<Kamicazi> maybe the live version dosent load all the drivers
<Kamicazi> it should but maybe it dosent
<zack1> according to lshw it shows my card and it says it is using the airo driver, but it isnt recognized for some crazy reason
<Kamicazi> mope wireless still dosent work
<Kamicazi> ehh still no wireless extentions
<rexy_> anyone know how to add a bluetooth headset as a sink/source in pulseaudio?
<zack1> no idea
<zack1> sorry
<Kamicazi> can anyone tell me the package for ssh?
<davisc> openssh-server is one of them anyway
<jpatrick> Kamicazi: openssh-server?
<jpatrick> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Kamicazi> says its not available
<davisc> apt-get update
<Hobbsee> openssh-client/openssh-server
<Kamicazi> haha forgot that
<Kamicazi> opps
<Kamicazi> lol for got the update thanks dav
<magnetron> just get the "ssh" package and you'll be fine, Kamicazi
<lucasvo> my WLAN suddenly stopped working. It doesn't show up in the Network settings anymore. I can't configure it with iwlist/ifconfig either
<lucasvo> it's a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<lucasvo> are there any known issues?
<Kamicazi> lucasvo run iwconfig and see if its even seeing the wireless extentions
<Kamicazi> cause im having that same problem
<Kamicazi> but mines a Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<lucasvo> Kamicazi: I can't find anyone
<lucasvo> Kamicazi: for how long?
<Kamicazi> then your in the same boat im in lol
<Kamicazi> since yesterday when I first installed it
<Kamicazi> lol
<lucasvo> Kamicazi: it broke on my machine(I already was running 8.04) about 2 weeks ago
<lucasvo> Kamicazi: were you able to install/load it manually?
<Kamicazi> hmm I have a link I was given that might help
<Kamicazi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/199620
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199620 in ubuntu "[REGRESSION] Wireless iwl3945 No Longer Works (Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Kamicazi> try that
 * Hobbsee raises eyebrows
<Kamicazi> it didn't work for me
<Hobbsee> if that's true, then how am i talking?
<Kamicazi> huh?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, no kernel modules will do it
<Kamicazi> mine still dosent work though
<Hobbsee> Kamicazi: got the ubuntu modules for whichever kernel shows in uname -a?
<Kamicazi> is there a way that I can recompile the kernel and reload it
<Kamicazi> hmm let me check
<Kamicazi> this is what I got in uname -a
<Kamicazi> Linux melvin-laptop 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kamicazi> I just don't know how to check the modles that are already present
<Laney> Does anyone else have a problem where if you click on the pidgin "new message" panel icon (the flashing one) while on another desktop, the desktop isn't switched back to the one with the chat window on?
<Hobbsee> Kamicazi: what does 'apt-cache policy linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic' say?
<Hobbsee> in particular, on the "installed" line
<BUGabundo> guys and ladys
<BUGabundo> have a look at bug 207733 is cracking me open...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207733 in openoffice.org "[hardy] openoffice about says v2.3 and v2.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207733
<Kamicazi>  2.6.24-12.17
<BUGabundo> looks like we are goind with a new
<BUGabundo> GIMP bug as in gutsy
<Hobbsee> Kamicazi: strange.
<Kamicazi> ?
<DeepB> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<m1r> what is with prism54usb ? it was working in 7.10 and in 8.04 is droping my usb wlan down after 2 seconds conection
<Kamicazi> Hobbsee: what's strange?
<BUGabundo> that reminds me DeepB... how do I run the equivlent to that on a debian/ubuntu sheel?
<BUGabundo> *shell
<zack1__> kamicazi do you know what driver you are suppose to use?
<Hobbsee> Kamicazi: it should be working
<Kamicazi> zack1__, no I do not this is the first time running linux on this laptop
<zack1__> kamicazi, ok open up a terminal and type this in without quotes "sudo lshw"
<Kamicazi> what is that supposed to do?
<zack1__> it will give oyu an output of all your hardware
<BUGabundo> format your HOME Kamicazi
<zack1__> you need to look through it to find your card
<Kamicazi> all I'm seeing is "PCI (sysfs)"
<zack1__> scroll up till you see "*-netowrk"
<Kamicazi> and its just like if froze
<zack1__> kamicazi its loading up the stuff it might take a minute
<Kamicazi> Ah
<Kamicazi> I already know my wirless chipset if that's what your wonderign
<zack1__> kamicazi, when you ge to the network section, it should have 2 or more network sections
<zack1__> what you need to look for is the one that has the name of your wireless card, on here do you see a part called "logical name"
<Kamicazi> This is going to take a while it seems I'll be back in a couple
<Kamicazi> Ok
<Kamicazi> brb
<zack1__> kamicazi, be sure to type my name in the message when you get back or else i might miss it
<Milos_SD> when will lirc be fixed?
<Milos_SD> I can not start daemon
<Milos_SD> :(
<adinc>  i've installed my custom kernel for testing, now i removed it again and apt gives errors when i try to install any other package, it says cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.25-rc6-custom which was the modules for the kernel i build. how can i fix this quickly?
<fromport> adinc: mkdir /lib/modules/2.6.25-rc6-custom
<fromport> then run "dpkg --configure -a"
<fromport> then it will shut up about the error ;-)
<adinc> fromport: will i have to do this directory for every kernel i compile?
<BunnyRevolution> is the LAMP server still using /var/www as the root html directory?
<BunnyRevolution> is *buntu changing or dropping options from CLi commands?
<fromport> i compiled a kernel, purged it, but upgrades decided i still had the kernel installed. it's probably something with the grub-update that will get fixed real soon
<fromport> adinc: could you try if it fixes your problem ?
<adinc> fromport: yes it fixed the problem
<Kamicazi> zack1__ its still tyring to find the hardware
<Kamicazi> it still just says "PCI (sysfs)
<adinc> the version numbering in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 shows version 2.6.24-12.17 for the latest modules when i search for the modules with apt i get  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic how can i find out if this is version 2.6.24-12.17 as stated in the link above
<zack1__> kamicazi how is your wireless card attached? is is pci?
<zack1__> it*
<zack1__> I can not get "sudo modprobe airo" to do anything. it just sits there.
<shay> go back to gutsy
<kitche> zack1__: what do you see though just the line sudo modprobe airo or the prompt
<zack1__> thats a rather non-progessive way to think
<collusion> my thinkpad x40 used to suspend with dapper (possibly with various pre-dapper hacks) but doesn't with hardy; any thoughts on how to debug?
<zack1__> kitche, when I type in the command and hit enter i drops one line lower? and there is nothing there not even a prompt
<wastrel> hello
<kitche> then it might be waiting for something but I would look at dmesg and logs
<zack1__> where would they be located kitche
<kitche> dmesg is a command
<zack1__> in dmesg i dont see anything related to eth1, which would be my wireless. When I type in iwconfig however, I do not see eth1. But lshw shows the card but without a logical name listed.
<Daisuke_Laptop> power management appears to be subpar so far (as far as processor scaling, at least)
<zack1__> This is a little different but did 8.04 change they way xorg.conf is configured? I just opened it up to edit it but there is nothing there besides identifiers except for input devices.
<zack1__> ok reading through dmesg again i found this line "airo(): Found an MPI350 card"
<ere4si> I can't view the filesystem - even    kdesudo dolphin /     brings up an mt folder...?
<ere4si> doing  cd /   then    ls    just hangs the konsole  lol :)
<zack1__> id help but i dont know much about kde sorry
<graft> any kopete users here perchance running kde4?
<graft> zack1__: what was the question?
<zack1__> ok i this section of dmesg has something to do with why my wireless card doesnt work "[   31.181946] airo(): Probing for PCI adapters
<zack1__> [   31.182061] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<zack1__> [   31.182094] airo(): Found an MPI350 card"
<zack1__> what is the pci interrupt part for/
<wers> will the final hardy release have a beta firefox browser?
<soul9> re
<soul9> is there a known hardy bug with nvidia drivers?
<ere4si> solved the issue - nfs mounts aren't happn'n cause the server is off - have "soft" as the mount option tho which worked in gutsy
<TheFool> So I have been fooling around with the 8.04 beta and the wubi installation method and I think it is brilliant. However, at the beginning of the process you are asked to specify a size for the installation and I have a few questions about that.
<TheFool> One does the file created "grow" or does it start out full size, and two is it possible to change that file size at a later date?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i do believe that it starts out full size, and it is not possible to increase the size
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...you're better with a *real* installation
<TheFool> Daisuke_Laptop: Of that I am sure, however for showing it off to friends this is a nice feature. And the ability to expand it later when they take a liking to it would be nice.
<TheFool> However I know how difficult expanding linux partitions is so...
<os2mac> Hi, when ever I try to open the Desktop Effects window I get the following error : http://jim.macdonald.org/images/Screenshot-Error.png
<Lamego> TheFool, accordin to the wubi guide it is possible using http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<TheFool> Lamego: That is actually to make a "wubi install" into a "real install"
<Lamego> TheFool, read it with care, it does state that can also be use for VP resizing
<TheFool> Which is most likely the path I will advocate if someone wants to keep it.
<TheFool> Lamego: oooh, did not notice that. :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lamego: i was unaware of that, thank you for letting us know
<Daisuke_Laptop> granted, i'm still not fond of wubi, but for showing it off to new users, it's awesome
<TheFool> Daisuke_Laptop: I am actually quite impressed by it. I was expecting far worse disk access times/performace.
<BUGabundo> heehehh
<Lamego> it lowers the barriers for some users
<BUGabundo> good kestion wers
<TheFool> As of now I have every bell and whistle I could imagine running and no performance issues
<BUGabundo> FF 3.0 will only come out on June
<TheFool> I was also happily surprised to find 8.04 supports my sound card and wifi out of the box (no other version has)
<wers> yep. having a beta software (especially an important one) in an lts release is controversial
<TheFool> is it still going to be beta come release time?
<insomninja> Can anybody tell how to change the keyboard map outside of gnome, I'm running awesome atm, and it is cumbersome to log back into gnome just because some games don't recognize som local key settings
<Ng> wers: it'll get updated to the final mozilla.org release when that happens, I'm sure
<TheFool> ah release is in april so I guess so...
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm loving 8.04 so far
<kitche> insomninja: umm you have to use the xorg built in application forgot the name of it
<Daisuke_Laptop> *except* for power management.
<TheFool> wers: o you have any links to the rationale behind that decision?
<wers> of course, but the beta software will be in all gutsy live cds and that's not really a good thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's really hurting
<insomninja> kitche, xmodmap?
<kitche> insomninja: yeah
<TheFool> wers: I personally have had several issues with stability in FF 3b4
<insomninja> kitche, do you know where the files containing the settings are located?
<wers> http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/03/mozilla-final-v.html
<kitche> insomninja: umm you mean the keymaps?
<insomninja> yes
<kitche> insomninja: /usr/share is where it's at can't remember the lower directories though
<insomninja> ok, thanks :)
<kitche> to busy really myself tryng to disable acpi thermal on my freebsd machine
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, i've got at least one processor at 100% all the time
<insomninja> I think I found it: /usr/share/xmodmap
<Daisuke_Laptop> which explains why ondemand won't scale down.
<kitche> Daisuke_Laptop: my problem is that my ocmputer does not have a sensor so I get spammed by acpi :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> found the problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> evolution-mail-server was running for some reason
<Daisuke_Laptop> taking up a whole ton of processor time
<Daisuke_Laptop> *now* ondemand works properly :)
<quanquan> hoh
<zack1> kamicazi, are you still here?
<bicyclis1> Hmm, firefox 3.0 doesn't seem to play any kind of windows media stream ?
<quanquan> really
<zack1> If anyone is having hardware problems like wireless not working I have fixed it, sort of. I wasn't able to use sound or wireless because the kernel was not working so I downgraded to 2.6.22-14-generic
<zack1> you get download it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic and then install it. Once you boot up press esc to select which kernel you want to use and it should work. now i have wireless and sound!!!
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I have audio
<BUGabundo> and have had most of the alphas and beta
<BUGabundo> I still don't get why so many users are reporting probs with audio
<zack1> I had audio and wireless in the last alpha but not with the newest kernel
<dbmoodb> how safe is updating atm ? --- just want to check
<BUGabundo> with WiFi I just have that HILOAD bug
<dbmoodb> i think audio is related too restructed drivers..
<dbmoodb> restricted  *
<rexy_> hmm anyone else having trouble loading pulseaudio+bluetooth? pulseaudio keeps segfaulting
<dbmoodb> i can try soon ... tomorrow for you
<dbmoodb> -- any special things i should do ?
<TheFool> Is there a specific place where I should address instalation issues with wubi and 8.04?
<evand> TheFool: Please either file a bug against Wubi http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug or start a thread on the Wubi forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<evand> the former is more direct than the latter
<TheFool> evand: ok, I will check the forum first though to make sure it is not a known issue. Thanks for the links
<evand> TheFool: thanks for filing bugs and making us aware of any issues.
<m1r> hi all
<m1r> can someone help with this wireless issue ? http://pastebin.com/f71cc919c
<Daisuke_Laptop> so is pulseaudio used by default?
<m1r> it was working out of box on 7.10 , but on 8.04 it just wont keep line conected . it drops conection after it conects like 2 seconds.
<TheFool> Daisuke_Laptop: Yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> TheFool: i just hadn't seen any reference to it
<youngmusicorg> I just copied my ldap database to a hardy server. Ldap works as such, but an ldapsearch -x "uid=name" gives no result. Ldap is responding, but says the entry is not there. But i can use "slapcat -a "uid=name" and get the whole entry. Could this be an hardy issue or can't this have anything to do with the new release?
<InYourBase> Does f-spot crash every time you quit for anyone else?
<adinc> the network administration tool nm-applet doesn't allow me to select a network after i book, i need to change the ip adress or any other values so that it initializes the configuration. isn't there an easier way, like selecting on of the configurations?
<Ng> InYourBase: not every time, but quite a few, yeah
<NET||abuse> wow, anyone seen|use gnome-do ?? just saw some fun looking videos' on it.. looks interesting,,,
<m1r> hy NET||abuse
<InYourBase> NET||abuse, I do, it's alright
<m1r> yes great app
<InYourBase> The man page says there's a --quiet switch but it doesn't work for me.
<NET||abuse> :) awsome, dissension,, i'm tired of everyone agree'ing that compiz rocks,,,, need a new point of contention ;)
<m1r> InYourBase: i made launcehr in session and set: gnome-do --quiet, works fine
<Dr_willis> i dont care much for compiz.. i did like the metesse (spelling?) id seen on the mandrive  disrto.
<NET||abuse> any pre-install considerations for using it, or should i just install and play?
<m1r> for gnome-do ?
<NET||abuse> yeh
<m1r> play ;)
<NET||abuse> matesse,, i'd heard something about that.. haven't seen much else about it.
<m1r> and set: gnome-do --quiet for launcher
<NET||abuse> m1r, what's the best toy in it?
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,   The latest mandriva live cd can show it off. it has some neat features for what i 'like' :) but got a lot of features i have no idea why you would want to mess with them.
<m1r> in gnome do ?
<ionstorm> g'morning all, I need some advice, I was playing with my wifi dongle that is unknown that everyone says is not prism2 so I loaded up windows xp and loaded up prism2 driver, changed device id's and monitor mode worked and there is no linux ver is existence
<m1r> program itself :)
<NET||abuse> again... yeh, :P
<m1r> type and see what it offer NET||abuse
<ionstorm> I need to patch prism2usb.ko
<ionstorm> where can I get the ubuntu source for prism2 driver to patch the device id
<ionstorm> I have a 2wire card that is actually a Z-Com prism device
<waylandbill> a little ot, but I see 'InYourBase' and can't help but to think that All Your Base Are Belong To Us. :)
<m1r> inyourbase sounds like CTI game to me ;)
<m1r> ionstorm: can u explain your problem please ?
<m1r> it seem i also have p54usb problems
<ionstorm> i have a 2wire that actually a Z-COM wlan-ng device
<ionstorm> and I changed the device id in windows driver and it worked in xp, so now i know it is a prism device
<NET||abuse> m1r, hmm,, does it assign a shortcut key to poping up the interface?
<ionstorm> i need to find prism2 usb source
<ionstorm> and recompile
<m1r> i have siemens 54 usb that is accton chipset , works with prism on 7.10 but not on 8.04
<m1r> win key + space NET||abuse
<m1r> NET||abuse: type fff for firefox for example
<NET||abuse> hmm, need docs on it.... seems fun,, but need something solid to use it
<m1r> no docs needed :)
<m1r> just type ;)
<NET||abuse> m1r, i have a bunch of common tasks that would benefit from this program,,, google searches.. google search with define: prefix,, askoxford.com searches, wikipedia searches.. etc etc....
<m1r> ah
<NET||abuse> knew i'd find the weird angle to use this with ;) :P
<m1r> for that config you will need some research, i use it now just for basic stuff
<m1r> open docs , programs and such
<NET||abuse> plugins' folder? eh... hmmmmm
<NET||abuse> it doesn't open ?? :(
<NET||abuse> m1r, anything i will need to do to make gnome-do run on startup?
<NET||abuse> add command to system->prefs->session ?
<NET||abuse> or is it in there somewhere already?
<m1r> yes
<m1r> u must add it
<m1r> gnome-do --quiet
<NET||abuse> gnome-do --quiet --mini i think i will use ;)
<m1r> what is mini ?
<NET||abuse> is it handy to just kill -9 [pid] on that gnome-do/Do.exe  processes?#
<NET||abuse> that's unusual.. a ".exe"??
<InYourBase> mono
<NET||abuse> ug,,, right
<NET||abuse> they're poisoning our playground
<Pedantic-Steve> has anyone here installed VPNC in hardy successfully?  I install it from synaptic and when
<Pedantic-Steve> i run it I get an error "failed to execute shild process"
<Pedantic-Steve> *child
<NET||abuse> hmm, this thing seems to default to creative commons search?? what gives?
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> i have a serious x server problem after upgrading to hardy :(
<lubosz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737154
<bstock> am i the only one having smb issues after today's updates?
<zniavre> bstock:  no i got worries too
<adinc> after using network manager applet i've a new wireless device called wlan0:avahi, where is this comming from?
<bstock> avahi i think is the little network manager applet
<adinc> bstock: but why does it do this? although the wireless device doesn't work, since it is a iwl3945
<bstock> i dunno, i just run hardy on my desktop
<RoC_MasterMind> Anybody found a solution for making fail2ban work under Ubuntu, whose syslog compresses the log by saying "last line repeated x times" which fail2ban doesn't parse?
<rexy_> RoC_MasterMind, cant put a sed pipe in between to filter it out?
<RoC_MasterMind> are you asking if I can put something in syslog or fail2ban?
<RoC_MasterMind> problem is fail2ban doesn't look for that, and apparently bsd syslog can have compression turned off, but not linux syslog.  this means fail2ban fails to protect as stated because as linux syslog.  unfortunately as well syslog-ng doesn't do compression, but cannot install that without rbeaking ubuntu system.
<DanaG> Oh hey, I finally managed to get surround on my Audigy with PulseAudio.
<DanaG> I had to change "default sample size" to 6 channels.
<rexy_> RoC_MasterMind, i mean manipulating the syslog file before it is read by fail2ban
<RoC_MasterMind> that's not really a solution
<RoC_MasterMind> ideally the best thing is for fail2ban to understand this, 2nd is for syslog to be able to have compression turned off
<rexy_> well it's not an ideal solution no, cant configure syslog either?
<RoC_MasterMind> sounds like it doesn't support that feature
<RoC_MasterMind> I'd be happy to be wrong though
<nikrud> I'm getting a high pitched, 'de de de de de' when I suspend and resume using the laptop lid, but not when I use the suspend button. Any suggestions on troubleshooting?
<DanaG> That's likely the "suspend failed" sound.
<DanaG> For some reason, it must be thinking it's failed to suspend, even though it worked.
<hwilde> I have a thinkpad and it lets you disable those types of alarms in the bios
<hwilde> there is one for power state changed - very annoying
<nikrud> totally new alert, I've had this for a year and had failed suspends, but no sound before. But it's a path to follow, thanks
<warrend> hi
<warrend> is it possible to upgrade to gutsy with the hardy cd, so without internet?
<joakim-> yes but not recommended
<warrend> how?
<RoC_MasterMind> that doesn't seem possible
<warrend> it's because i don't want to downlaod again what's on the cd
<joakim-> read the howto link in topic
<joakim-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-7311a7de9fdf1ca310c6937460c0a9d33f54279d
<RoC_MasterMind> he didn't say from gutsy with the hardy cd, he said to gutsy with the hardy cd
<RoC_MasterMind> suggesting he has an earlier than gutsy release
<perlmonkey2> I'm looking for the heron roadmap to see what goodies are coming, but the wiki doens't appear to have it.
<perlmonkey2> IC, the beta has a package list.  I guess Perl5.10 didn't make it.
<clarezoe> anyone can help me? I can't move my windows when using compiz
<flipstar> use alt+f7
<flipstar> then hit enter
<clarezoe> flipstar, nothing happens
<flipstar> did you have the plugin enabled ?
<flipstar> 'move windows'
<clarezoe> flipstar, I'll check ,one moment pls
<sourcemaker> I am testing the new kubuntu beta version... do I need a clean fresh install when the official release is out...
<sourcemaker> or is the update still enough?
<clarezoe> flipstar, it works, thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> resume from suspend and sound is lost
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> which mod should i load for sound?
<aanderse> did anyone who is running hardy beta just upgrade their liferea package?
<bkoch> I have an apple cinema display and when I enable the nvidia restricted drivers the screen goes blank and appears to go to standby right before the gdm.  Works fine with 'nv' drivers have tried different modelines and whatnot.  Open to do all kinds of troubleshooting
<aanderse> bkoch: out of curiosity, is that the 30 inch display?
<perlmonkey2> Why would perl 5.10 not be included in 8.04?
<bkoch> no i wish, its the 23 inch display
<bkoch> using a dvi to adc adapter, done a lot of searching and there used to be a but similar that had been resolved, tried different modelines and xorg.conf configs to no avail
<aanderse> ah
<nikrud> perlmonkey2 debian import freeze was in the middle of december, so probably because perl 5.10 hadn't made it to unstable there
<nikrud> s/there/then/
<bkoch> I may get it to work if there is a command that will stop the monitor from going into standby
<perlmonkey2> nikrud: duh, forgot the freeze was so long ago.  That makes perfect sense :)
<minimec> The new hardy xserver stuff is a nightmare with my ati 9600 mobile... I have a 50% chance that gdm freezes when I logout!!! Shame on ATI! I thaught I can change restart/reload options of gdm in /etc/gdm/gdm custom.conf. But somehow I don't see the option ...
<flipstar> hi, can ufw block certain applications ?
<lubosz> how can i start runlevel 3 without starting the x server?
<Kamicazi> Does anyone have any ideas why lshw doesn't even find any hardware
<magnetron> Kamicazi: so lshw doesn't find any hardware whatsoever?
<DanaG> hmm, here's something random: apparently the Cardbus Audigy doesn't actually have an emu10k1 chip in it!
<DanaG> It has a "CA0109-1AG" chip.
<nikrud> Kamicazi are you running it with sudo?
<DanaG> I just opened (rather inelegantly) the top of the card, because I just had to satisfy my curiosity.
<nikrud> lubosz there is no run level 3 in the redhat sense, you'd need to change runlevel3 (turning off gdm) to get that effect
<Kamicazi> nikrud, yes I am
<nikrud> there goes my fix ;)
<pen> Why murrine theme is so slow?
<Kamicazi> lshw just stops at "PCI (sysfs)"
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to try to make ALSA use the ca0106 driver instead?
<lubosz> nikrud: the problem is that the x server crashes on boot :D
<nikrud> lubosz, alt-f2 doesn't get you a console to work in?
<lubosz> nikrud: no, the whole system crashes, only alt+print+b helps
<nikrud> lubosz boot in recovery mode (hit escape at the loading grub info, if you don't see a menu)
<lubosz> nikrud: i can get in single user mode, but its runlevel 1
<Kamicazi> lubosz I've never heard of alt+print+b what is that used for?
<lubosz> nikrud: and i need either networking or runlevel 3 to install other gfx drivers
<lubosz> Kamicazi: its the master reset
<DanaG> google for "magic sysrq"
<Kamicazi> Ah ok thanks
<DanaG> "b" alone is bad.
<lubosz> Kamicazi: its in all debian based systems
<nikrud> lubosz at that point, rename /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm to  to K30gdm , and then exit. You'll continue to a networked system without X
<DanaG> You should REISUB  (renice, terminate, kill all, sync, unmount, boot) if necessary.
<DanaG> But alt-sysrq-k alone can kill just X.
<lubosz> nikrud: thanx, i try that
<nikrud> lubosz rename back when you're done (or do DanaG 's thing, more elegant)
<lubosz> nikrud: hm, i prefer manual hacks, but the magic sysrq is the secound option, thx :)
<lubosz> xfix doesnt work either... (hardy)
<lubosz> oh, im in the +1 chan, k its hardy ^
<Solarion> when suspending to ram, what is the sequence of events?
 * Solarion needs to figure out when his sdcard is getting horked
<mrtimdog> How do you change the grey background of aptitude to black?
<lime4x4> anyone else having issues with bluetooth disconnecting after screen saver activates?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, instead of renaming stuff to disable it, you can chmod it -x.
<nikrud> mrtimdog you'd set up a style for aptitude, man aptitude /customizing text will show you the format
 * DanaG doesn't remember what time c r i m s u n is usually active  (spacing out name since I don't need immediate response)
<mrtimdog> Thanks nikrud
<nikrud> DanaG heh. he doesn't appreciate constant pings does he :)
<tiax> are there no debootstrap-scripts for hardy yet?
<tiax> I tried 1.0.8 both .tar.gz and .deb (dated january or something) but there's either no hardy script at all or it's plain empty
<nikrud> DanaG but iirc he shows up mostly early evening american east coast time
<DanaG> Aah.  I'm in pacific time, so that works handily.  Do you know what timezone he's actually in?
<DanaG> I'm mostly just curious.
<nikrud> DanaG east coast :)
<DanaG> Aah.  (since "he shows up east coast time" could be "he shows up in his morning, in [my/your] east coast time")
<nikrud> DanaG true. I'm pacific myself
<DanaG> Same here.
<mrtimdog> GMT here :)
<adinc> how can i have the harddisc icons shown on the desktop?
<jimiridge> the few the proud... the hardy heron users
<DanaG> When I get my next laptop, I am definitely going to get a case sticker of the Heron for it.
<Leerok> I love Ubuntu!
<Leerok> It comes with VNC and remote desktop!
<jimiridge> i have hardy running on three machines here
<tanner__> erm, the light is not your friend
<jimiridge> server on one
<savvas> I need a bit more eyecandy in order to make me advertise heron :P
<savvas> grub loader and the usplash could use some pimping
 * nikrud puts logos on nothing. (might reconsider if a really good logo appears someday)
<Kamicazi> Does anyone know why lshw will not load any devices
<jimiridge> used the alternative hardy installer on my laptop <encrypted root>
<DanaG> That's the thing about the Heron: it's not actually a logo!
<savvas> Kamicazi: what does it say?
<Kamicazi> It says just "PCI (sysfs)"
<Kamicazi> and its like it just freezes
<savvas> Kamicazi: sudo aptitude reinstall lshw pciutils usbutils libc6 libgcc1 libstdc++6
<jimiridge> gota wait a few sec
<adinc> when i klick to network manager icon in the top pannel i only get manual configuration, can some help me fixing this to his normal state so it allows me selecting wirless etc
<Kamicazi> savvas its still doing the same thing
<savvas> Kamicazi: open a new terminal and type: sudo lshw
<mcquaid> i have a beta box that hard crashes about 1-2 a day.  doesnt seem to matter if the system is stressed or idle
<magnetron> i run gutsy with kqemu installed as a kernel module. will it surely break when i upgrade to hardy?
<mcquaid> i noticed these errors in daemon.log anna gdm[6487]: WARNING: main daemon: Got SIGABRT. Something went very wrong. Going down!
<mcquaid> when it crashes i can't ping ssh and sysrq reisub doesn't respond
<savvas> adinc: menu system > administration > network > unlock > (select your connection) > properties > check enable roaming mode > ok > close  - then log out and log back in, check if that fixed it
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> how do i enable nvidia restricted drivers in hardy (kubuntu)
<mcquaid> my computer last crashed at 1:18 but i see nothing in any logs with that time stamp
<savvas> mcquaid: report it along with the logs in /var/log/ such as like syslog dmesg messages
<Kamicazi> still the same thing savvas
<adinc> savvas: selam, it says that the configuration could not be saved
<jimiridge> ugh the samme way you would regularly mcquaid
<savvas> Kamicazi: last suggestion is to give it a reboot and try again, although i don't expect it to work, but try :)
<mcquaid> jimiridge, the same way what?
<mcquaid> i see there is a bug on the gdm thing here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/200841
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200841 in gdm "gdm[5020]: WARNING: main daemon: Got SIGABRT. Something went very wrong. Going down!" [Medium,Incomplete]
<jimiridge> install restricted driver
<mcquaid> i didn't ask that, it was _Shade_
<savvas> mcquaid: well try to provide some more info on that bug :)
<savvas> lspci and lsusb are also valuable outputs
<adinc> strange it says i'm not allowed to change system configuration
<mcquaid> ya that bug is kind of vague.  not sure if it's severe or not.    just trying to find any errors in lgos that could give me a clue
<savvas> adinc: did you hit unlock?
<adinc> sure
<adinc> and it is unlocked
<mcquaid> i'm also getting anna modprobe: WARNING: Error running install command for nvidia repeatedly
<mcquaid> there isn't a nvidia card in this box
<savvas> hm..
<_Shade_> jimiridge: i did so but i cannot turn it on in jockey
<savvas> I get the same thing lol
<mcquaid> and /etc/init.d/gdm restart can hang and then finally start
<savvas> adinc: are you going to report that? :)
<adinc> savvas: ;)
<adinc> savvas: i don't know, i've seen so many bug reports that are more importent and still open
<savvas> adinc: i'll go then :p
<adinc> ok
<DanaG> I've been getting random hard lockups when under heavy disk+gpu activity, even in Windows.
<adinc> savvas: are you turkish?
<DanaG> Then again, all the times I've had lockups, I've also been playing a game or music with my add-in sound card.  Perhaps that's to blame -- especially since the hangs themselves will be with looping audio.
<savvas> adinc: nope
<adinc> your name sounds turkish
<mcquaid> this is the only thing i've found timestamped at the time of the crash
<mcquaid> anna /USR/SBIN/CRON[10079]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<mcquaid> but it's the cron jobs... who knows which one it could be
<nikrud> mcquaid try running each manually
<mcquaid> heh good idea,
<Pici> Check in /etc/cron.hourly/
 * nikrud hugs his incredibly generic hardware and ubuntu
<m1r> i have problem with wlan usb adapter droping out on conection, it is using prism54usb and it is siemens54 usb, but it detects as Accton. http://pastebin.com/f71cc919c . any help appriciated. tnx
<mcquaid> hmm daily and hourly are identical
<mcquaid> nikrud, i've never run cron jobs manually before.  do i just execute them?  not sure if they are passed any arguements when run
<nikrud> mcquaid no arguments
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid> it's hanging on running apt
<mcquaid> not the crash just running
<justAtempNick> I'm downloading 8.04 with jigdo, and 187 files are missing, with error 404: not found
<nikrud> mcquaid there's some sleep stuff in there (I glanced at the script, not going to parse the whole thing today ;)
<mcquaid> :)
<mcquaid> i killed it and continue
<mcquaid> d
<mcquaid> well, ran them all successfully.  but these are run hourly anyway, it doesn't lock everyhour
<adinc> can i have harddiscs shown on the desktop?
<mcquaid> found one more thing with the same time stamp
<mcquaid> 13:17:01 anna CRON[10078]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<mcquaid> seems to be related to cron. not sure what pam_unix is
<mcquaid> but that seems to happen frequently in the logs without issue...
<justAtempNick> I've changed from th.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to sg.archive... and I'm getting some of the missing files, but many are still missing, what's up with the mirrors?
<nikrud> justAtempNick they haven't propagated from archive.ubuntu.com yet
<jimiridge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluggable_Authentication_Modules
<nikrud> pam=potentially awful misery
<mcquaid> heh
<DanaG> My next laptop will probably have a SmartCard reader.... I'd love to see what I can do with such a device.
 * tanner__ still hasnt managed to get his smart card reader setup
<enver555> hi
<enver555> I have a problem with Hardy on my Thinkpad
<enver555> it didn't suspend or hibernate
<enver555> and it shutdown
<enver555> but I tutorial for making suspend/hibernating works
<enver555> and now I only can shutdown from button
<enver555> not from KDE
<enver555> anyone can help me?
<rexy_> enver555, you're saying hiberante/suspend does or doesnt work?
<enver555> it didn't work
<enver555> but now yes
<melanarchy> is there a guide for diagnosing pulseaudio problems?
<jester7> anybody here with an ati x1250?
<enver555> but it don't shutdown from KDE menu
<enver555> only from laptop button
<enver555> you press about one secord and it shutdown
<enver555> and I want to shutdown from KDE menu
<whiteda> I am running hardy Alpha updated to Beta and last night my update gave me liferea 1.4.14 ... liferea has not worked since... It tries to open then stops - no error message no nothing,  I don't have any output to put in a bug report.  Should I just wait till the next version?
<enver555> I updated all
<enver555> I see acpi configurations
<mcquaid> it just crashed again. but i did sysrq reisub in time, rebooting now
<mcquaid> hopefully there will be something more in the logs
<tehknow> can someone help me get a dual monitor setup working on hardy, I have an nvidia geforce 6200 AGP
<tehknow> and 2 monitors, 1 vga and 1 dvi
<tehknow> it was working on gutsy, then I accidentaly changed the video driver on the update to hardy, which messed it up
<tehknow> I have to logout brb
<afuchs> ok, why are the kubuntu-desktop packages pulling postfix in?
<afuchs> (ie if a user goes to install "kubuntu-desktop" it installs postfix because some package recommends it)
<DanaG> Argh, damn hard-lockups!
<Assid> wassup
<Kevin_b_er> I don't suppose anyone would know much about SATA?  LiveCD boot for the new beta is crashing itself trying to access my SATA drive.
<bhsx> hola....  hey, i left my laptop on for about 4 hours while i was gone... came back and wireless seems to have shut itself off....   'modprobe iwl3945' SHOULD get it back right? (cuz it didn't seem to work, but i haven't used CLI on linux for a year or so[forgetful])
<bhsx> Kevin_b_er: which SATA driver/chip?
<bhsx> cuz mine was recognized by hardy just fine... even though you have to jump through hoops to get windows installed on it
<Kevin_b_er> bhsx I understand your question, but I'm not sure which it is
<bhsx> Kevin_b_er: you are dual-booting i assume, since you're using the livecd?
<Kevin_b_er> yeah
<bhsx> go into windows hardware devices and take notes on what you have...  your questions will be much easier to answer that way
<bhsx> sorry to make you boot to win for that... but you really gotta know what's in your box, so you can make sure it's all supported
<Kevin_b_er> Oh it worked just fine with 7.10
<bhsx> ah
<bhsx> did you check the cd?  you know that option to make sure the CD image isn't corrupted at the boot screen?
<Kevin_b_er> yeah that one crashes it too
<bhsx> heh
<bhsx> guess what?
<bhsx> bad cd
<Kevin_b_er> verifies
<Kevin_b_er> I'm having a hard time believing 3 CDs are bad
<bhsx> oh i thought you said it crashes on the verification
<Kevin_b_er> it doesn't make it to the verification application
<Kevin_b_er> it dumps me to a nice busybox (initramfs) console
<bhsx> did you re-download?  or just keep burning the same image?
<bhsx> your DL may be corrupted
<jessica> is there any way to change your passwro with out knowing it in linux as its not accsepting my password when it type sudo
<Kevin_b_er> Same image, MD5 is fine and so is the torrent hash
<bhsx> do an MD5..
<bhsx> oh nvm
<bhsx> well, then you gotta find-out which chipset you're dealin with
<bhsx> i guess noone has an answer to my wifi Q...
<bhsx> jessica, you can change it with a liveCD... but it's a lil complicated if you're not used to that sort of thing
<bhsx> or IIRC, you can go to run level 1 and change the root password there
<Kevin_b_er> well the SATA is out of a VIA VT8251 southbridge
<jessica> i had gutsy and upgraded to hardy using the update tool so i only have the gutsy disk will that matter
<bhsx> nah
<jessica> thanks i will try it
<bhsx> i dont remember the whole process off the top of my head, but google for a guide
<bhsx> it's not as simple as booting and changing the password
<bhsx> you need to do a bit of 'hacking'
<bhsx> but let me look-up the RL1 thing i said
<Kevin_b_er> http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/southbridge/vt8251/ <-- yeah there's my chip
<bhsx> http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<bhsx> ^^jessica^^
<jessica> thanks
<bhsx> np gl
<bhsx> Kevin_b_er: that should definately be supported....
<Kevin_b_er> yeah
<Kevin_b_er> I think there's a bug
<bhsx> yeah
<bhsx> first google hit
<bhsx> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2006-June/017402.html
<bhsx> you'll have to wait it out me thinks
<bhsx> sorry mang
<bhsx> but crap... that's from 06
<Kevin_b_er> yeah, and it works in 7.10
<bhsx> that's 2 year-old HW...   if that bugs not fixed by now that's just sad
<bhsx> maybe it just slipped-throught the cracks
<Kevin_b_er> Regression
<bhsx> send a report
<bhsx> and hope it makes it in
<Kevin_b_er> yeah :\
<bhsx> unless you really feel like compiling
<Kevin_b_er> not an entire kernel
<Kevin_b_er> heh
<bhsx> my god, i haven't done a kernel compile in like 2 years
<bhsx> at least
<bhsx> actually... i might do one just to see how fast it compiles on a dual-core :)
<bhsx> last compile i did prolly took about 1:15
<bhsx> i'd bet it's more like 10 minutes now
<Kevin_b_er> yeah sure
<bhsx>  /no clue
<bhsx>  /guessing
<Kevin_b_er> And in 2 years things have gotten more complex
<bhsx> yeah, true...
<Kevin_b_er> So you're probably still looking at at least an hour
<bhsx> but the HW is soo much faster
<Kevin_b_er> And the optimizations are so much more complicated ;)
<bhsx> i'll have to do one later
<bhsx> just to see
<bhsx> i bet you're closer to correct than i am though
<bhsx> i remember doin a compile on (i think it was) sourceforge servers....   took like 12 minutes... i dont think they still offer that service though
<Kevin_b_er> Do you know how get anything out of the initramfs so I can log some errors?
<bhsx> i dont remember off the top of my head, no
<Kevin_b_er> I definitately can't write to my ext2 partition, since that's on SATA
<jimiridge> ugh dunno why but aircraqck doesnt want to work with my device anymore
<PaulM> moving the question over here... where did the compiz settings menu go? it used to be in "system->preferences"
<lufis> Dumb question: has anyone had any terrible malfunctioning in the newest beta?
<jimiridge> in airmon-ng  driver -> rtl8187     ERROR: Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available.
<jimiridge> Please download and install iw from http://git.sipsolutions.net/iw.git
<lufis> last time i tried the alpha xorg was a mess
<jimiridge> :P
<Kevin_b_er> lufis: I can't boot the liveCD ;)
<lufis> Kevin_b_er: Wonderful ;)
<Kevin_b_er> I call that terrible malfunctioning :P
<lufis> maybe i'll wait until final release...
<jimiridge> lufis, check topic
<bhsx> PaulM: system>pref>appearence
<bhsx> last tab is visual effects
<PaulM> I only see "none, normal, or extra"
<PaulM> where do I do detailed config on it?
<bhsx> if you mean compiz-manager... you need to install it... it's not installed by default
<nikrud> PaulM still is, you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed? If so, right click menu and see if the menu item is disabled
<PaulM> ooh, gotta install the settings manager
<bhsx> yup
<jimiridge> compizconfig-manager or something to that effect
<PaulM> ah thanks.
<bhsx> np
<jimiridge> search apt for compiz you'll find it
<nikrud> PaulM ccsm doesn't show up in the appearance dialog anymore, it's only on the menu
<bhsx> grr... i just rebooted and my wifi still isn't working....  booting into XP to test the HW......
<bhsx> it was working when i left... and has been for a couple days.... and i didn't change anything :/
<bhsx> of course i'm using wifi-radar... because nm-applet is borked
<bhsx> although... does nm-applet get upgraded with gnome-utils?
<jimiridge> what card is it
<bhsx> it's internal intel... iwl3945
<bhsx> VERY supported
<sourcemaker> does somebody knows by now the official release date for the next kubuntu release
<bhsx> i'm guess 4/20  :)
<sourcemaker> bhsx: It's a pity. I would like to upgrade to the next kubuntu release because of the nice feature of an encrypted file system... Can I install the BETA and update to the official release without a fresh clean install?
<PaulM> for what it's worth, I had problems upgrading from alpha to beta, but I imagine beta->release is probably less likely to break
<bhsx> sourcemaker: usually i dont even bother with a "clean" install.... it's only happenned to me once with ubuntu that i had to grab the final release... usually just a dist-upgrade will get you to the new release
<bhsx> and that was like 6.04
<sourcemaker> bhsx: ok nice... because with the upgrade from feisty to gusty I have had a lot of problems :-)
<nightwonderer> got a ? im trying to install wine and its telling me i dont have the right sources
<bhsx> a lot of it depends on whether or not you used third-party repositories that go against ubuntu conventions
<m1r> sourcemaker, yes u can
<foldart> nightwonderer: universe isn't enabled by default: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<nightwonderer> ty
<benpicco> Hi, will there be UDF 2.5 (or even 2.6) support in hardy?
<sourcemaker> m1r: year... greate guys... :-)
<DanaG> Argh, it seems like NOTHING stops my hard drive from unloading its heads.
<DanaG> Neither -B 255 nor -B 254 works.
<jimiridge> call me old fashioned but nano /etc/apt/sources.list  is how i'd do it
<bhsx> k, i gotta run for a while...   bbl tonight
<bhsx> have fun
<whoop> anybody using amarok under hardy gnome?
<whoop> I want to add audio cd tracks to my existing playlist (mp3's)... but It don't work :-(
<nightwonderer> where is it at under sorfware sources
<nightwonderer> third party software?
<DanaG> Argh, that load cycle issue is so annoying!
<sourcemaker> m1r: Linux is still the best operation system... :-) I know... that I can create an textfile with all installed software components in apt... It is possible to migrate this list to the current beta software 8.4 or will this break my system?
<PaulM> anyone know offhand if the compiz settings manager was updated since the last alpha such that the profiles work in anything like a semi-decent fashion?
<nightwonderer> it shows my universe repositories as already checked
<nightwonderer> so they should be working right?
<Laney> Does anyone have a problem with not being able to boot into X using virt-manager (qemu) VMs?
<nightwonderer> anyone help me with trying to enable the universe repositories?
<jimiridge> i think its high time i reinstall
<Turski> nightwonderer: maybe you shuold have read the topic...
<nightwonderer> well sorry i would like to try out the new beta
<jimiridge> nightwonderer,  whynot just "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and read through uncomment what you want
<DanaG> Argh, I can't get my hard drive not to unload its heads, and things keep waking up the drive.
<PaulM> powertop is useful for helping diagnose some of those things
<PaulM> just generally useful, too
<DanaG> Click........................................................................................click............................................................................click.....................................................click..................................................
<DanaG> It's like a kid who keeps opening and closing the fridge repeatedly.
<amon__> hi guys, i was wondering why my laptop is able to hibernate but cannot suspend
<DanaG> Or something like that.
<k3ks> hi, i've got a question
<Turski> does someone have problems with newesti kde4?
<k3ks> what is the name of the program to change screen settings in hardy?
<Turski> i get just black screen with report that says that plasma crashed
<k3ks> it seems as if it's not installed but i need it
<k3ks> Turski: i had that problem too, with feisty
<Turski> is there solution?
<k3ks> don't know
<k3ks> i'll think i won't use kde4 soon so i doesn't care
<DanaG> Another strange thing regarding hard drives: even if I set spindown time to 5 seconds, it simply never spins down.
<k3ks> but i need that programm to change screenresolution and do splitscreen
<Turski> heh, i have that feeling too :)
<nightwonderer> when i enable the universe repositories it give me a error saying it cant find em
<DanaG> Oddly enough, if I manually spin down the hard drive, it stays spun down for actually a rather long time.
<k3ks> i'm missing the administration tool for the screen
<The-Compiler> Hi
<k3ks> is not in the menu
<chapocero> i think its under preferences
<k3ks> what is it's name
 * DanaG left the room (quit: "Oooh, that thing has numbers on it!").
<chapocero> Screen Resolution?
<DanaG> Anybody get the reference?
<The-Compiler> I can't install hardy, i get a write error. The CD is newly created, and the HDD should be intact.
<k3ks> no, not only screen resolution
<k3ks> but the graphic card and splitscreen and stuff
<chapocero> The-Compiler: maybe try a different copy of the cd, or install using a 7.10 cd then upgrade from there
<The-Compiler> chapocero: I'm downloading 7.10 right now
<The-Compiler> btw: What would happen, if I download the ISO (~600MB) in the live system to the desktop, but only with 512kb ram?
<chapocero> hmmm... theres only one way to find out, i reckon!
<k3ks> The-Compiler: you mean MB? do you have a swap partition?
<nightwonderer> this isnt worth it if u guys are not willinto fucking help ppl out with their issues
<The-Compiler> k3ks: let's say no :P (it only interests me, I've downloaded it to a vfat-partition)
<nightwonderer> why even make a bullshit topic like that
<The-Compiler> yeah, I mean MB :D
<jussi01> !ohmy | nightwonderer
<ubotu> nightwonderer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nightwonderer> well its kinda bogus
<nightwonderer> now i get spoken to
<jussi01> nightwonderer: what is the exact error it gives you?
<Yazan> Hello, how can i check if my graphic card is good enough to work with ubuntu?
<DanaG> clickitty clicketty click.
<jussi01> !hardware | Yazan
<ubotu> Yazan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nightwonderer> cant find the repositories for universe or others
<nightwonderer> they are enabled
<nightwonderer> at least it says they are
<Lamego> nightwonderer, there is no such message as "cant find the repositories", where you able to find the repositories and enable them athe the software properties ?
<nightwonderer> they was already checked to be enabled
<nightwonderer> and after i did a apt-get update
<Yazan> No, i was asking how can i check whats my graphics card?
<nightwonderer> and it says it cant dl then
<nightwonderer> them*
<nightwonderer> link me to a pastebin
<nightwonderer> ill show u
<jussi01> nightwonderer: try going and changing your mirror
<Lamego> ! pastebin
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PeterEH> argh my kubuntu hardy torrent is at 97.8% and stopped with no seeds ..
<Yazan> How can i check my computers gfx card?
<Yazan> on windows
<jepler> Yazan: in Linux, one or more lines from "lspci" will represent your video card.  In various versions of Windows, there is a Hardware control panel which will show what hardware you have, including video card.
<jepler> Yazan: but this is not a channel to ask "how do I use windows" in
<nightwonderer> nvm i did apt update and now its getting them
<nightwonderer> odd
<jussi01> !yay | nightwonderer
<ubotu> nightwonderer: Glad you made it! :-)
<nightwonderer> sorry bout that but yay i got 24k sources now
<nightwonderer> ty guys
<Yazan> jepler: you see, I'm trying to see whats my video card like so I can use ubuntu without problems
<nightwonderer> and the topic is kinda mean btw
<nightwonderer> how hard was that to help me?
<Yazan> since I am facing a problem when running ubuntu of a CD, the top part of the screen turns black
<nightwonderer> thank god for pidgin doing irc
<Yazan> I can't move my mouse to the top part of the screen
<davisc> Great. My new hardy install is hanging every half hour or so. Can ssh in and see X is taking 100% CPU but nothing else >:-(
<Yazan> because it turns black. Thats when running ubuntu of a live CD
<jepler> Yazan: the boot screen of the Hardy live cd allows you to choose resolution and maybe a "safe video mode"; you should explore these options.  read the onscreen prompts when you first boot.
<Yazan> ok. I will go try that now
<Yazan> thanks
<Yazan> brb
<DanaG> wtf?  btrace gets stuck!
<DanaG> It'll stop showing anything, and then only show what was stacking up when you press ctrl-c.
<DanaG> Then it eats CPU scrolling madly.
<jimmygoon> Is anyone else's VLC ... not working right :/
<jimmygoon> maybe its just on ogg's still
<PaulM> anyone know off-hand if a more elegent fix for the thinkpad brightness buttons exists than editing the .sh files that are called on those events to fake the keys that they should be?
<orvokki> PaulM: Are we talking of a bug, btw?
<grockit> Is anybody having issues with the mysql-server package?
<PaulM> orvokki: well, what I know is that they worked in stable and don't work in the latest beta
<riot> heya
<orvokki> PaulM: Might still be a bug in beta.
<PaulM> hitting the hotkey triggers the UI for the brightness change, but does not actually change the backlight
<riot> why does dpkg-reconfigure not ask me about my gpu and related stuff?
<riot> (after upgrading to hardy, my xorg just crashes)
<PaulM> orvokki: that's what I figured, hence the question about a more elegent workaround...
<orvokki> PaulM: That is, if it is a bug, you should look into reporting it. ^^
<orvokki> Otherwise it might still be there in Hardy final.
<riot> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg actually FORGETS to add my gpu to the xorg.conf.. why that?
<stani> Anyone using Hardy on an IBM Thinkpad X30 or similar?
<PaulM> orvokki: I believe there is a bug open about it (there was last time I looked)
<PaulM> I'm using it on an x61
<orvokki> Ah, right. Well, I don't know the workaround so I'll just depart the convo then.
<PaulM> no worries
<stani> PaulM: Do you also have the problem when you close the laptop lid that the screens stays blank and the laptop does not react to the keyboard?
<PaulM> I did have that problem
<PaulM> the latest version works ok for me
<PaulM> are you certain your backlight isn't just off?
<PaulM> shining a flashlight at the display will show you if the screen is on
<riot> how do i configure my graphics-card?
<PaulM> stani: ctrl-alt-f1 and then ctrl-alt-f7 works as a temporary workaruond when that's happening
<PaulM> more info here
<stani> PaulM: when did you get the latest version
<PaulM> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_display_remaining_black_after_resume
<PaulM> i had problems updating from hardy alpha4 to beta, so I reinstalled from the beta cd
<PaulM> but running the update manager to get the updates should theoretically work as well
<Yazan> Hey, I ran ubuntu in safe graphic mode and everything was great(Running from live CD). But the thing I didn't like were the brightness
<riot> *sigh* i'm gonna throw debian on this box..
<Yazan> the brightness was really low
<Yazan> would it change if I installed it?
<stani> PaulM: I will try this ctrl+alt trick
<Yazan> because the brightness is great on windows
<stani> wish me luck ;-)
<PaulM> gl!
<PaulM> Yazan: there's a brightness adjustment that should allow you to be exactly as bright as windows
<riot> nobody knows how to configure a gpu?!
<PaulM> Yazan: what hardware are you running on?
<Yazan> If I understand you right, then its LG
<rexy_> riot, look on the wiki it's a pretty common question
<rexy_> !binarydriverhowto
<rexy_> well the term should work on google anyway
<Yazan> and .exe files do not work on ubuntu
<Yazan> right?
<PaulM> Yazan: I'm not sure how to fix your specific problem, but ubuntu definitely does support brightness control. Play around with the live CD a bit more, or look on google
<PaulM> Yazan: Windows executables don't, that is correct
<riot> Yazan: try wine
<Yazan> But almost everything is .exe....;\
<Yazan> what about .lnk?
<Yazan> everything on pc**
<Yazan> is .exe**
<PaulM> I think that at your level of expertise, you probably should not be running linux unless you have specific things you want to do with it, or unless you are willing to avoid your windows programs entirely.
<nanobug> how do I make hardy stop trying to autodetect my graphics and read the info from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nanobug> this is really starting to irritate me
<nanobug> i installed the nv 169.07 drivers off of nvidia's web site since they're the only ones that don't give me pink shadows in compiz
<Yazan> PaulM, you should be encouraging me to use linux, and not to use Windows
<nanobug> reconfigured the xorg.conf file to use the driver
<Yazan> ;p
<nanobug> and it's like hardy just ignores my xorg.conf
<nanobug> what is the point of having xorg.conf if hardy is going to rely on broken autodetection
<riot> rexy_: Hmm. Found something there. w3m is.. weird. do the gutsy-instructions work for hardy?
<nanobug> please tell me there's some way to fix this mess
<rexy_> riot, dunno, probably
<stani> PaulM: It didn' t work.
<PaulM> figured :/
<PaulM> did you shine a flashlight at the display to see if the backlight was just off?
<Yazan> If I tried making my Ubuntu as a Dual Boot, will it decrease the speed of my computer?
<PaulM> nope
<Yazan> Great.
<stani> What do you mean?
<nanobug> okay
<nanobug> im invisible
<PaulM> nanobug: I'm sorry, I have no clue how to fix your problem. I would fix it if I could...
<nanobug> can someone help me?  i'm kind of stuck in a console and unable to google answers for myself
<alvarezp> Hi. I've noticed that fonts in Hardy don't show anymore under xfontsel. Gutsy Gibbon did. I'm not sure where is this configured, as to analyze the situation and file a good bug report.
<stani> nanobug: what is your problem?
<PaulM> stani: in my case, the blank screen was caused by the backlight driver being completely off. If you look closely (with a flashlight, for instance) you can see that the screen is actually still on...
<dj1> too bad my compiz is down
<dj1> i just upgraded to 8.04
<PaulM> you might want to check that thing I linked earlier though... http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_display_remaining_black_after_resume
<stani> PaulM: I think the screen was still on, but what could this lead to?
<PaulM> dj1: what's wrong with your compiz?
<nikrud> nanobug install elinks , its a text browser
<dj1> it dies
<dj1> whitout an error message
<nanobug> stani: I installed the nvidia 169.07 drivers off of their website, since it is the only driver that doesn't give me pink shadows in compiz.  It created an xorg.conf file, which is totally ignored on bootup.
<PaulM> stani: it's a bug with the way the backlight drivers work. I'm not sure why you're still experiencing it, since it was fixed for me by the updates
<dj1> leaves me without WM
<dj1> and i had to hack /usr/bin/compiz
<PaulM> dj1: upgrade your graphics drivers? wish I could be more helpful...
<nanobug> Instead i am greeted with low graphics mode and have to configure the screen to a higher resolution
<dj1> to point to the good compiz.real
<nanobug> which also doesn't wor
<nanobug> i can set it to 1600x1200 and get stuck in 800x600 anyway.
<gluer> anyone know how i can get my fn-f5 fn-f6 brightness keys working on asus laptop?
<nanobug> oh to hell with it
<PaulM> I know there's a workaruond for the thinkpad involving editing the .sh files that are called on those events, but I have no clue if it's relevent to the asus. you might check it out
<nanobug> back to gutsy
<dj1> gluer pat-cache search asus
<stani> nanobug: I guess you tried " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  already
<dj1> gluer apt-cache search asus
<gluer> djl: trying now
<PeterEH> argh my kubuntu hardy torrent is now at 98.7% and stopped with no peers ..
<stani> PaulM: I installed from alpha4, maybe the upgrading does not apply all patches
<stani> In Gutsy everything was working fine out of the box, even suspend & hibernate
<PaulM> stani: for what it's worth alpha4->beta really screwed my system. among other things, it killed my network drivers and sound drivers
<PaulM> yeah same here
<PaulM> lotta regressions
<gluer> djl: what does that do?
<dj1> gives packages related to asus machines
<stani> So maybe I should just install beta
<PaulM> if you're willing to do it, it's fairly likely to fix the problem.
<PaulM> brightness still doesn't work properly out of the box though
<stani> Maybe I wait for the final release then.
<stani> Was there a launchpad bug for this?
<PaulM> I never looked for one
<PaulM> the one about the brightness hotkeys is 198476
<PaulM> they screwed up something somewhere... mute button doesn't work the way it did in gutsy either
<PaulM> it still mutes, but behaves the way it does in windows, muting something in hardware, rather than toggling a software mute
<stani> ok, I guess this is all the real beta experience
<PaulM> yeah
<stani> What is the reason that you switched to Hardy?
<PaulM> urm, originally I think it was that I wanted the newer version of evolution, honestly.
<PaulM> and it's nice that compiz is all installed out of the box
<stani> that was already in gutsy for me
<stani> do you use evolution? Are you happy with it (compared to thunderbird)?
<PaulM> I wanted to use it for calendar stuff... the particular feature I wanted was bidirection sync with google calendar
<stani> does the syncing work well?
<gluer> damnit, my fn-f5 fn-f6 keys for brightness dont work, can hardly see the screen on this asus
<PaulM> haven't had a chance to mess with it, actually... been fixing the other things back up to functionality >.<
<stani> haha
<heartsblood> Could somebody explain what Pulse audio is in as few words as possible and explain it's connection with ESD and Alsa?
<PaulM> stani: the thing that upgrading from alpha4 to beta DID fix is the dim on brightness
<PaulM> *dim on inactivity
<stani> well with me it dims to zero ;-)
<gluer> is there a way to manually adjust the brightness for laptop display from terminal my fn keys arent working
<DanaG> Great, now I'm getting load cycles every 1 or 2 seconds.  Ridiculous!
<_Axel> Hi
<_Axel> Anyone have try ubuntu hardy beta with a broadcom wifi?
<gluer> hehehe
<nonix4> gluer: xbacklight?
<PaulM> yeah, that works for me
<_Axel> Paul also after the update?
<gluer> nonix4: well it sounds good brb
<PaulM> I haven't tried xbacklight after updating to beta1
<PaulM> sorry _Axel, wasn't responding to you
<_Axel> what xbacklight is?
<_Axel> ahh ok :-)
<Yazan> If I just hit the install button and installed ubuntu fully, will Windows Xp and all its contents disappear?
<gluer> nonix4: installed it, where is it?
<Yazan> all its files/folders
<marlun> Vinagre (Remote Desktop Viewer) in Hardy is very slow. I can't seem to find any settings. Anyoen has any tips on how to make it faster?
<PaulM> Yazan: you probably want to use the new install through windows option
<Yazan> yeah, after installing ubuntu, will windows be deleted?
<nonix4> gluer: hmm, bug 176888 seems to still be there :/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176888 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "xbacklight not working in hardy because of wrong XRandR BACKLIGHT_CONTROL setting" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176888
<gluer> argh
<PaulM> raaaawwrr
<PaulM> that's obnoxious
<PaulM> Yazan: if you install ubuntu using the windows install option, it should be very clear that it won't delete windows.
<Yazan> so after installing it, and rebooting my computer, what will i get?
<PaulM> an option to boot one or the other, I believe
<PaulM> you might want to look at this
<PaulM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<PaulM> but that's not updated for wubi
<PaulM> so it may not be helpful for you
<PaulM> mightl ook here for some basic info
<PaulM> http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<RainCT> anyone here using an Intel graphic card?
<PaulM> I am
<_Axel> Ubuntu works fine with intel graphics card
<stani> me too
<jimmygoon> heh, "fine"?
<_Axel> not so well with broadcom wifi devices :-)
<RainCT> with the "intel" driver?
<jimmygoon> RainCT, :) what card?
<jimmygoon> RainCT, yes, on the "intel" driver
<PaulM> my intel card works beautifully out of the box
<_Axel> What is your card Rain?
<Yazan> PaulM>, i'm going to take your words and try it
<RainCT> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<PaulM> best of luck, Yazan
<jimmygoon> RainCT 855GM?
<stani> RainCT: What do you want to ask?
<RainCT> I don't really know.. heh
<jimmygoon> RainCT, the intel bugs of feisty/gutsy with the wrong DPI/resolution are resolved for my on 855GM I believe
<_Axel> have you got a resolution problem?
<jimmygoon> (though I still haven't reset my xorg.conf and found out if I don't need the workaround parts)
<jimmygoon> Though the intel driver is still conisderably slower for me than the i810 driver
<RainCT> after the upgrade to hardy the "intel" driver has some regression when drawing stuff on screen
<_Axel> I've modified my xorg.conf to have my correct resolution to 1024x800
<jimmygoon> RainCT, like it is slow to redraw windows and such?
<RainCT> jimmygoon: yes, it shows strange lines and such for some seconds
<jimmygoon> _Axel, no, I'm talking about having to manualy enable (something, I forget) and set my physical size to correct DPI stuff
<jimmygoon> RainCT, I've just disabled compiz and gotten used to it for the most part
<RainCT> I'm trying with i810 now and it works a lot better, but doesn't support my resolution and it looks awkward with those it lets me choose
<DanaG> Argh, Brasero just crashed, and Apport wouldn't give me a backtrace because my hal is upgradeable.
<DanaG> That's irritating -- I can't even look at the bug info for my own reference.
<jimmygoon> RainCT, hm, someone else having a similar case makes me want to go make a launchpad bug for intel/i810
<RainCT> yes I've compiz disabled now (with compiz scrolling was nearly impossible in Firefox)
<RainCT> but still...
<jimmygoon> RainCT, haha, I know *exactly* what you mean
<amerio> hey guys im facing some problems with gnome panel , its keep freezing from time to time , specially when I hit the calendar it stop working then I have to killall and start it again , any help?
<RainCT> (the resolution I want is 1440x768, btw)
<RainCT> heh :)
<DanaG> 1440x768?  that's rather odd.
<RainCT> eh, no.. I mean 1440x900
<RainCT> :P
<RainCT> typo ^^
<DanaG> That's what I figured.
<jimmygoon> like Alt+Tabbing from Rhythmbox to Xchat... I can SEE the window contents redraw top to bottom
<RancidLM> hey all, just did a upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 and my networking kinda works but my wireless looks a bit wierd its called wlan0_rename   is there a way to have ubuntu completly delete my network settings and redetect and set everything from scratch?
<DanaG> One really odd resolution: 1280x768.
<RainCT> but with i810 I only get 1280x1024, which looks really bad
<DanaG> It's 1280x800 (16:10) minus 32 rows, thus breaking every 16:10 wallpaper.
<DanaG> It's not 16:9 either.
<DanaG> It's "16:9 minus a bit because we cheaped out on 32 rows"
<RainCT> jimmygoon: yes same here
<jimmygoon> There is a 915resolution package dunna if that helps the resolution on your card....
<RainCT> I think I tried with that before I found the intel driver and it didn't help
<DanaG> intel driver doesn't need that.
<DanaG> Or rather, does the same function internally.
<RainCT> DanaG: "before I found the intel driver"
<RainCT> (and system was reinstalled since then so no residual config)
<kraft__> hi
<RainCT> blah I switch back to intel this looks just too bad :(
<amerio> RancidLM check your network interfaces conf file
<Ayabara> after todays upgrade my sound is gone. it has happened earlier, and it comes back if I boot, but I was wondering if I coud get it back without booting. when I try mplayer it says: [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1099:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<kraft__> just installed a hardy on a server, and used the alernate cd as i wanted lvm and raid, however i got a full desktop installed. could i have avoided the desktop install and still had lvm + raid on instal?
<RAOF> kraft__: Yes; there are server install discs, which are alternate CDs that only install a bare system.
<kraft__> RAOF: does the server cd support lvm + raid?
<RAOF> I haven't used it, but my understanding is that it's just the alternate installer with a different package set.  So I'd be amazed if it didn't.
<stani> RainCT: Did you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/177492?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "EXA is balls-achingly slow" [High,Fix released]
<chapocero> My USB wireless adapter was working fine on my dell inspiron 5150 while running Gutsy, I upgraded to Hardy and now it won't recognize it... Also neither Gutsy nor Hardy recognized my PCMCIA wireless card.. any tips?
<Ayabara> anyone else had a problem with sound "disappearing"?
<kraft__> RAOF: thanks, i will trr with my next install. It would be good to ad that info to the nstall page,
<amerio> ayabara I had it when upgrading to hardy
<kraft__> is it reads that you need the alternate cd
<RainCT> stani: no; looking
<kraft__> second question... is there a page where i can track what updates are avalable? packages.ubuntu.com does not have the latest info
<Ayabara> amerio, ok. this happens after an update, and goes away if I reboot
<Ayabara> how can I check who is using my sound device?
<kraft__> i.e the 20 updates since yesterday
<rexy_> Ayabara, lsof /dev/snd/*
<RAOF> kraft__: The hardy-changes mailing list, or the RSS feed aggregated from it.
<amerio> Ayabara I followed some guide and it helped me to fix it , im looking for it now
<kraft__> RAOF: link?
<RAOF> Just hunting it down
<rexy_> !hardy | chapocero
<ubotu> chapocero: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rexy_> oops
<RAOF> kraft__: http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/hardy.xml
<rexy_> chapocero, does it show with lsusb?
<amerio> Ayabara ok I followed this guide and it helped me to fix my sound again , check it out , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Ayabara> amerio, thanks
<amerio> Ayabara you're welcome
<kraft__> RAOF: perfect, thanks.
<amerio> does any1 faced freezing in gnome-panel?
<chapocero> rexy_: yes it shows a dell device, which i assume is my usb adapter
<rexy_> well what chip does it say is in there
<chapocero> rexy_: It shows it on "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 413c:8104 Dell Computer Corp." .. i assume its my adapter..
<rexy_> hmm, that's rather non-descriptive
<chapocero> thats all that lsusb outputs for me
<rexy_> then i dont know, you could try googling the ID it gives and see if you can figure out what driver goes with the device and make sure it's loaded
<chapocero> it worked fine before i upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<rexy_> well it's beta, stuff breaks
<chapocero> is there a way to downgrade without just putting a fresh install on there?
<rexy_> nope
<Zvezdichko> hello, I want to upgrade from gutsy to hardy. however, the upgrade manager of Kubuntu crashes, and moreover, I don't want to use graphic tools
<Zvezdichko> how can I run the upgrade from command line
<Yazan> when I'm on ubuntu, how would i go on about changing the brightness of the screen?
<K4k-laptop> Yazan: desktop or laptop?
<Yazan> desktop
<amerio> Zvezdichko try  sudo do-release-upgrade
<K4k-laptop> there should be a way to do it on the monitor itself, independent from the OS
<Yazan> No, not the monitor brightness, the screen brightness
<Zvezdichko> thank you
<Yazan> like in windows
<amerio> Zvezdichko you're welcome
<Yazan> properties > * > *
<Zvezdichko> I know that Hardy is still unstable and not for productive machines, however, I want to try it
<K4k-laptop> Yazan: are you refering to like, color brightness then? Because that's dependant on the drivers and to my knowledge there are not such controls for any of the linux drivers
<Yazan> how will i do that?
<wangfg_> how can i use suspend under hardy?
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_ what graphics card do you have?
<Yazan> k4k, so there is no option like on windows?
<wangfg_> ati, x31
<K4k-laptop> Yazan, not to my knowledge, someone else might know better however
<amerio> Yazan why you dont set the brightness from the moniter itself
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, what driver are you using, do you know?
<wangfg_> ati from open-ati, i think :)
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_,  and you're on a laptop correct?
<Yazan> amerio: I got my monitor brightness set to full
<wangfg_> yes,what can i do?
<wangfg_> k4k, how can i send mesg to you
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, I'm using the same drivers I am and all I had to do was go to System > Preferences > Power Management and then I clicked on the "On Battery Power" tab and set "When laptop lid is closed" to "Suspend"
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, why do you want to send a message to me?
<amerio> Yazan- whats your graphic card?
<wangfg_> not send private message, just hilight the message, if i talk to you, just like you
<Yazan-> No idea. haha.  How do i go on about checking what it is?
<Yazan-> on Windows
<Yazan-> I once did it .... ;\
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, just start typing my name and press the tab button and it will auto complete my name
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, however, only I will see it highlighted, you will not
<ehazlett> anyone run ubuntu 8.04 on a latitude xt?
<amerio> Yazan- whats the output of "lspci -nn | grep VGA"
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop: thank you, there is another problem, that i cannot access the system menu, because after the menu pop out, and disappeared very quickly :(
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, hmmm you might want to fix that first : )
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop: yes :)
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop: but i dont know how to :(
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, I'm not sure why it's doing that, you might want to try to search on google to see if anyone else has had similar problems, I've never heard of it
<alvarezp> Hello, I'm trying Ubuntu Hardy and I'm getting "ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2" in dmesg. Is this known?
<amerio> Yazan- by typing "lspci -nn | grep VGA" in your terminal you will be able to know what is your graphic card
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop: thankx, i use kde4, but perhaps it is a bug of xwindows, because it exsists under xfce also
<Yazan-> amerio: I'm on windows and not ubuntu
<K4k-laptop> Yazan-, then right click my computer, go to properties, and then Hardware > Device manager and look for you're graphics card in there
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop: and i use terminal, so it doesn't matter a lot
<atlef> Yazan-: run - type dxdiag
<amerio> Yazan- you'll find it under video & sound I guess
<clusty> hey
<Yazan-> Damnit....I cant find anything under video and sound
<clusty> is there a way to get CONFIG_NO_HZ enabled without a kernel recompilation?
<Yazan-> Manufacturer: S3 Graphics, Inc.
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop: are you there?
<Yazan-> Is this helpful: Manufacturer: S3 Graphics, Inc.??
<Yazan-> amerio...^ :)
<amerio> Yazan- whats the name of the card ?
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, yes
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop: :)
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, did you need something?
<Yazan-> oh here it is
<Yazan-> Graphics ProSavageDDR
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop: i need to repair the system menu...
<amerio> I believe its a Chrome card
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop: sorry, if i bother you a lot...
<K4k-laptop> wangfg_, I'm not familiar with kde or xfce, sorry, I only use gnome
<Yazan-> so amerio...is it supported or what?....
<wangfg_> K4k-laptop:  ok, sure...
<K4k-laptop> Yazan-, set your driver to "savage" that should work
<amerio> Yazan- have you faced any difficulties running it under ubuntu?
<wangfg-x31> how can i suspend my x31 to disk?
<gaucho> Hi! My network configuration at system, administration, network isn't working. I need to config it with ifconfig command. What should be happening?
<RainCT> jimmygoon: FYI, the fix described in the bug report to which stani refered me worked for me :)
<jimmygoon> RainCT, xchat doesn't scroll up that far for me. do you have the link still?
<Ayabara> if I press restart in Ubuntu, how are my applications terminated? are they brutally killed?
<RainCT> jimmygoon: "the fix" is to add   Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"   to xorg.conf's device section
<Ayabara> I use Deluge, and it only seems to preserve the share ratio of files if it's closed in a controlled manner
<RainCT> jimmygoon: and the url was.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/177492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "EXA is balls-achingly slow" [High,Fix released]
<nickrud> Ayabara for the first time ever, gedit prevented X shutdown until I saved a modified file. Don't know about other apps yet
<jimmygoon> RainCT, ??? what? Thats sounds strange. Thanks a bunch though. Glad to try anything that will speed this awful thing first
<RainCT> jimmygoon: it's marked as fix released but installing the update didn't help here.. but add that worked
<jimmygoon> nickrud, yes, that happened to me but it was on a different workspace and ... gnome didn't pull it up so I was left going ????
<Ayabara> nickrud, ok, but normally some kill signal is sent to remaining processes?
<Ayabara> from Deluge's behavious it seems so :-)
<RainCT> jimmygoon: no problem :)
<nickrud> Ayabara all I know is that's a first. jimmygoon I had a notification pop up in the panel, that's how I fund it
 * RainCT is sad that he can't thank stani as he is offline now :)
<orionr> Hey i have losted my sound after i upgraded.
<orionr> I think the problem is it isnt detecting my sound card.
<orionr> Any ideas?
<jimmygoon> RainCT, I'm gonna post a follow up on that thread as well
<jimmygoon> RainCT, I'm having one other problem and I'm curious if you experience it as well... does your pc crash hard when you log out some times? or shutdown? or switch to tty's?
<RainCT> jimmygoon: No
<jimmygoon> RainCT, Ok, must be a different issue
<RainCT> jimmygoon: but I have a problem where when some games switch to fullscreen like 30% of the times the screen will remain black until I poweroff and start it again :S
<RainCT> (but the computer is working as if I restart X I hear gdm's welcome song)
<RainCT> have you experienced this? xD
<RainCT> s/song/sound
<orionr> Is anyone experiencing a lost of sound after they upgraded?
<jimmygoon> RainCT, not personally. (got to go anyhow, thanks again)
<coz_> any of todays updates breaking anything :)
<atlef> coz_: have not experienced any breaks
<atlef> but that is my system
<coz_> atlef, ok cool thanks  just wanted to be sure before I intall them :)
<atlef> coz_: it usually is in the topic of the channel if something breaks
<gaucho> Hi! My gnome network config isn't working, settings are just ignored, because if I type ifconfig it isn't there.. What can I do?
<marlun> why is "unrar e file.rar" so slow?
<cyclonut> any terrible horrible disasters arising from the latest round of updates for folks?
<xanadoid> I upgraded to the latest beta and now the panels have disappeared from my gnome desktop. All of the icons are there, and I can create launchers. how can I get the panels back?
<cyclonut> xanadoid, are they set as transparent?
<xanadoid> no
<xanadoid> they're just gone.
<cyclonut> and you cant add new ones?
<ddalton> ok I just updated to hardy problems I see: - On boot-up my internet connection isn't picked up. I need to replug the cable in... - GDM doesn't seem to work. Every thing else seems fine... Anyone know why?
<ddalton> can I down grade gdm?
<xanadoid> I've tried, but all instructions for creating a new panel say that to do so I should right-click on a panel, which I obviously can't do.
<RainCT> ah btw has anyone here a USB GPRS/UMTS modem?
<cyclonut> xanadoid: try going in gconfeditor to apps/panel/toplevels
<cyclonut> xanadoid: see if anyting shows uop
<KalEl> how can i shutdown ubuntu from command line? "shutdown now" seems to get into a text mode dialog instead of fully shutting down
<cyclonut> KalEl: shutdown -h now
<cyclonut> the 'h' stands for halt
<KalEl> thanks!
<cyclonut> np
<KalEl> what's the difference between halt and power down? it means the same?
<cyclonut> dunno
<cyclonut> halt works though :)
<KalEl> ok
<KalEl> great
<RainCT> KalEl: I think one stopped the machine completely after booting down and the other not, but I might be wrong
<marnanel> Good evening.  Almost everything worked on a gutsy to hardy upgrade, but gksu network-admin is telling me "Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items".  Am I doing anything particularly wrong, or is this a known problem?
<marnanel> (It then quits immediately after starting.)
<KalEl> oh thanks
<RAOF> marnanel: You probably shouldn't be running that as root; you're probably confusing policykit :)
<marnanel> RAOF: Oh, interesting.  Well, I just tried *not* running it as root, and it told me it couldn't load PolicyKit.conf because it didn't exist, which I suppose is a sign of the same problem; I'll go and figure out how to make myself a PolicyKit.conf.  Thank you!
<vaughn> Anyone seeing high cpu useage in the resources chart but little to know useage in the processes?
<vaughn> In Hardy beta that is
<RAOF> vaughn: Video drivers which aren't nouveau are really, really bad at accelerating cairo.  That's what you're seeing.
<alex_mayorga> anyone else seeing FF crash when checking mail on mail.yahoo.com ?
<rchrdcrg> hey, I was wondering if anyone else has been having issues with Nautilus crashing in the last 12 hours or so
<rchrdcrg> I'm going to guess not
<cyclonut> good news everyone! the latest updates killed nothing :)
<gluer> lol
<jevin_> lol
<rchrdcrg> hmm, I'm trying to figure out if you're being sarcastic or not
<jevin_> Could someone try installing libghc6-x11-dev on Hardy?  It's giving me ugly dependency errors.
<gluer> i think it was a bit of both sarcasm and joy
<gluer> ;-)
<rchrdcrg> aaah, I wasn't sure, because my update this morning (about 12 hours ago) killed Nautilus for me
<cyclonut> aye, a bit of both
<gluer> is there another way i can control laptop brightness besides xbacklight which doesnt seem to be working
<cyclonut> gluer: you can echo it to a file... I dont remember which one though (helpful as all hell, I know)
<h3sp4wn> Is anyone else having very poor madwifi performance recently
<h3sp4wn> (This is a card that has been perfect ever since I can remember)
<xanadoid> how do I add a gnome desktop panel if I have none on which to click "create new panel" on?
<gluer> cyclonut: there is no way in gnome to set it? my fn keys arent working
<cyclonut> gluer: hrmm
<cyclonut> gluer: I bet you could find something in config editor
<cyclonut> xanadoid: also, you can create new panels using config editor
<gluer> cheers
<xanadoid> how?
<cyclonut> app/panel/toplevels/
<alex_mayorga> anyone else having/had bug 146946
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146946 in gnome-control-center "[gutsy] Gnome settings daemon randomly does not work" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146946
<cyclonut> create a new key
<rchrdcrg> so I'm gonna guess nobody knows anything about Nautilus crashing?  I can't even open a file window, and my desktop icons are all missing, and it's pretty much left my computer about 80% useless
<rchrdcrg> i'm trying to see if anything's on launchpad
<Zoris> okay, when I open firefox beta, it goes to http://0/ instead of my homepage
<Zoris> any reason for this?
<xanadoid> what key do I create?
<rchrdcrg> have you just tried changing it again in the settings, Zoris?
<Zoris> yes I have
<Zoris> When I press "home", however, it does go to my homepage, just not on startup
<cyclonut> xanadoid: hold on
<rchrdcrg> I figured as much, but I'm usually the first to overlook the obvious, so I thought I'd ask ;) ... and I have no clue, otherwise
<Zoris> alright, well does anybody else have any idea?
<tumi> Is anyone experiencing that moving large windows around is sluggish with compiz?
<gluer> tumi: yeh
<tumi> not only that but the cursor movement differs from what you would experience with metacity. For example, when a window is "snapping" to something, the cursor does'nt move while snapped
<gluer> and since installing updates my screen is flickering
<tumi> gluer, what driver are you using?
<jevin_> Zoris: Have you installed Kiba Dock?
<gluer> restricted nvidia
<rchrdcrg> I noticed a slowdown in rotating my desktop cube, but I just switched to a new monitor with a slightly higher resolution, so I figured it was due to the higher res... I'm using the restricted nvidia drivers as well
<tumi> gluer, and the same thing happens with the cursor while moving a window?
<cyclonut> xanadoid: http://www.dumpt.com/images/showphoto.php?photo=5576&cat=2
<cyclonut> xanadoid: that is what mine looks like. I'd mabe the bottom_panel key and make all the attributes that are within it (the right pane)
<rchrdcrg> brb, gonna try a fix to my nautilus problem
<cyclonut> gl
<jevin_> Zoris: If you have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570512
<gluer> tumi: no just random flickering, and wobbly windows get stuck ;-)
<cyclonut> xanadoid: or, do this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/3179
<Smegzor> Why do I have to nudge my network configuration every time I reboot?  All I need to do is change the ip then change it back again and I'm online.  Bug?
<thompa> Kubuntu is real good this time, im stuck on it
<adinc> the network manager applet doesn't show me a menu entry to scan for wireless networks, it only shows "manual configuration" is this something i can adjust?
<Zoris> thanks, jevin_!
<Zoris> that worked
<jevin_> Zoris: lol google "firefox http://0/"
<thompa> now i like Amarok in kde better also
<jevin_> Oh well
<thompa> any acer aspires with atheros here?
<jevin_> thompa: Sounds like exaile is coming along though.  I have Amarok going on in my gnome env now though
<thompa> jevin_: cool
<jevin_> Come someone please try: "sudo apt-get install libghc6-x11-dev".  Does it work?
<thompa> 3d effects are better in Kubuntu for me this time round. Nice
<thompa> laser mouse is working better for some reason, wireless is still a problem with acer_acpi and the kernel
<jin> the new Banshee alpha release looks very promising
<jin> :-)
<vaughn> RAOF: So it's the driver for my ati card?
<RAOF> vaughn: Yup.
<vaughn> I haven't switched to the ati driver yet
<vaughn> Thanks for the help
<thompa> building madwifi no longer works since last kernel upgrade a while back, Im wondering if I should use a later kernel
<RAOF> vaughn: It pretty much doesn't matter which driver you use at the moment; all but the most recent are crap at that.
<thompa> or backports??
<jevin_> I just find Amarok's search interface too complicated.  iTunes was pretty slick!
<J-_> !info xmms hardy
<jevin_> thompa: Madwifi is usually built for specific kernels.  You may have to search for a revision that works for your kernel
<J-_> Is xmms not included in the Hardy repos?
<thompa> jevin_: ive been on that route for a while its broke bug filed, im stuck
<jevin_> tompa: Usually people ask similar questions to yours in the madwifi mailing list.
<J-_> !info xmms
<thompa> jevin_: I think acer_acpi is included in the kernel
<thompa> jevin_: it says atheros wireles in hardware with nvidia, but its not their as a device
<jevin_> thompa:  Since the api and internals wifi portions of the kernel are often worked on, it doesn't surprise me if madwifi breaks from one kernel to the next.
<thompa> modprobe no longer works either
<thompa> jevin_: what broke it is an attempted fix
<arekkusu_> Hello ! I want to know if it will be possible possible to upgrade from the actual 8.04 beta to the final version once it's out ? Or if I might run into problem trying to do this... ?!
<schierbeck> hey guys
<Lamego> yes, if you keep updating your system, it will become final
<jevin_> arekkusu_: It will show up in the update manager for sure.
<thompa> jevin_: cause now I can't even build it
<jevin_> thompa: Build madwifi?
<schierbeck> do you know what kernel version the hardy final release will be shipping?
<thompa> jevin_: im going to see what changed if 2.6.25 works or before
<schierbeck> i'm hoping for 2.6.25+
<thompa> jevin_: i can build svn and the patched for acer aspires
<arekkusu_> jevin_: Ok thx
<thompa> thompa: the other route was to build acer acpi, but since they included that its borked
<jevin_> tomsku: Based on the bug: http://madwifi.org/ticket/1756.  People seem to have success building from the latest madwifi from source.
<schierbeck> thompa: oooh, that's just what i'm here to ask about -- 2.6.25 includes the acer wireless drivers, right?
<jevin_> Oops.  I meant thompa. :D
<E1337> got a ? im trying to make it to where under my nic card i change my dns server but every time i do it like auto updates in 15 mins and changes it back? can someone tell me how to turn that off?
<thompa> schierbeck: it has acpi and the new driver I think
<schierbeck> thompa: yes! and that version will ship with hardy, right?
<slipttees> Removing wine ...
<slipttees> Purging configuration files for wine ...
<slipttees> but, wine's still have entreis in my aplications menu!
<thompa> schierbeck: i dont think so
<slipttees> howto remove it ?
<schierbeck> damn...
<thompa> schierbeck: its supposed to be backported
<schierbeck> guess i'll still have to install acer-acpi then
<schierbeck> oh, okay then
<jevin_> schierbeck: 2.6.25 ain't out yet according to kernel.org
<thompa> schierbeck: but its broke worse
<schierbeck> i know, but i was hoping it would make it in time
<thompa> schierbeck: what your wireless card?
<schierbeck> hmm, forgot
<schierbeck> i'll check
<jevin_> For madwifi, it's the madwifi-ng that people seem to have success with
<thompa> schierbeck: you could test the latest kernel, mandriva works, and it will soon here I am sure
<schierbeck> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<thompa> schierbeck: your fine
<schierbeck> cool
<thompa> im screwed though
<schierbeck> acer-acpi is working for me on gutsy
<schierbeck> you've got an acer too?
<thompa> schierbeck: yes but I have a different wirless device atheros that requires an on switch hack
<schierbeck> have you tried acer-acpi 0.10.x
<schierbeck> i think 0.11 broke something for me too
<thompa> schierbeck: no i will try, but hal is a problem and also usb
<schierbeck> hmm
<Spenc3> so atheros based wireless card doesn't work on hardy at this moment?
<thompa> Spenc3: I need to boot it, its ony acer aspires 55** models,
<Spenc3> alright.
<thompa> Spenc3: alpha6 works still
<thompa> I think eee machine too
<Spenc3> it's a D-LINK card would it work?
<Spenc3> it uses the restricted driver right now.
<Spenc3> as long as i got internet connection, i don't mind having to fix anything else.
<schierbeck> thompa: it doesn't work at all, or can you enable wireless manually?
<thompa> Spenc3: test it live, the intel wireless worked live for me btw on toshiba
<thompa> schierbeck: i dont think any os does that
<schierbeck> thompa: well, bluetooth was disabled for me, i just had to set a parameter when modprobing -- i'm sure you've tried everything, i just wanted to check
<bhsx> hola amigos... what's the metapackage name for kde4 in hardy?
<thompa> schierbeck: comes up with lspci as AR242x
<thompa> that looks wrong
<Jaymac> bhsx uhh.. kubuntu-desktopkde4?
<schierbeck> sure does
<Jaymac> no, that doesn't look right..
<bcurtiswx> will Firefox3 Beta 4 go to 5 before final release?
<bhsx> nope
<Flannel> bhsx: kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Jaymac> there we go.. :)
<thompa> schierbeck: no wireless extensions though
<bhsx> thanks
<bcurtiswx> so 8.04.1 will have Firefox 3 (no beta) then i assume
<Jaymac> Flannel: is it not: kubuntu-desktop-kde4 ?
<thompa> schierbeck: change in kernel version will fix it for me, mandriva with their latest also works
<Flannel> Jaymac: not according to p.u.c
<Flannel> !info kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<schierbeck> thompa: okay, at least that's something
<Flannel> Hmmm, ubotu is sick.
<Jaymac> Flannel: never mind, i think it used to be the other one..
<Jaymac> found it :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<thompa> schierbeck: the device name is wrong maybe so I could start there
<thompa> Flannel: just change the colors
<Flannel> thompa: What?
<thompa> Flannel: whats broke?
<bcurtiswx> are there plans to put firefox3 final into 8.04.1?
<Flannel> thompa: ubotu appears to be.
<thompa> Flannel: whats ubutu
<Flannel> thompa: a channel bot
<ere4si> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thompa> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Flannel> interesting.
<Flannel> !info kubuntu-desktop
<thompa> Flannel: nothing wrong there
<Flannel> thompa: The fact that he's not responding, yes.
<ere4si> Flannel: the !info hasn't worked for a while and !find
<thompa> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ddalton> hey you guys got a dev channel? Or some devs here I could speak to?
<thompa> Flannel: was ther that other one?
<thompa> maybe its changed?
<thompa> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Flannel> thompa: info is a package versioning thing, not factoids
<E1337> could someone help me figure out why when i change the dns on my nic it keeps refrashing
<thompa> Flannel: oh, i never used bot here
<thompa> in kanotix all the time
<thompa> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<thompa> 4.02 huh?
<lime4x4> anyone having an issue with bluetooth disconnecting?
<gaucho> hi! my sound isn't working on heron, but it was working good on gutsy. What can I do?
<hmuller> lime4x4: no, but I remember on my last laptop when I had the bluez, it was a USB issue, problem with the ehci driver.  rmmod'd ehci, then no problem. you could rule that out by doing the same.
<hmuller> gaucho: try checking your settings in both gnome-volume-control and alsamixer
<gaucho> hmuller: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Smegzor> Is anyone able to change their desktop background in Gnome via system/appearance ?  I can't.  Nothing happens :(
<hmuller> Gaucho:  see Bug #200182, it may apply to you
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200182 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device  (dup-of: 200338)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200182
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<hmuller> Smegzor: Works here, on a fresh install
 * Amaranth waves goodbye to launchpad
<gaucho> hm
<Smegzor> hmm.  mine's a fresh install too
<Amaranth> if you need something on launchpad do it in the next 60 seconds or so
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-28
<Amaranth> too late
<RAOF> Amaranth: Good morning :)
<Amaranth> hey RAOF
<Amaranth> no more compiz bug reports for 3 hours!
<RAOF> Wooo!
<bhsx> bah, kde4 seems really unusable atm....   guess i'll stick to gnome with kde4 apps....  i LOVE the KIO slaves...
<bhsx> if gnome had KIO i'd ditch kde completely....
<sax891> so, I'm pretty experienced and all, but hardy's got me stumped.  I upgraded yesterday, and lo and behold: Low graphics mode!  I reinstalled the nvidia drivers and everything, did all the xorg dpkg stuff, no luck
<RAOF> bhsx: Gnome has gnome-vfs (now GIO).  What is it that KIO does that they don't?
<gluer> sax: use envy for hardy
<bhsx> although i love konquerer as an ftp/scp
<hmuller> sax891: amd64?
<Smegzor> hmm!  thats something I haven't tried since 'upgrading'  , KDE :D
<bhsx> RAOF: well, i love the pseudo-mounting ability of fish:// for example
<bhsx> transparent remote filesystems are A Good Thing
<RAOF> bhsx: That'd map to sftp:// URIs in gio, right?
<bhsx> i dont know
<gaucho> hmuller: all right, it should be my problem. But the bug status is fixed. Once my system is up to date, why I'm having this problem?
<bhsx> i've never really used gnome very much
<RAOF> bhsx: You get even better with gio - the filesystems you mount are available for non-gvfs apps, too!
<sax891> bhsx: I swear by konqueror for web dev
<bhsx> i've always been on kde if not fluxbox etc...
<Amaranth> fish maps to sftp, basically
<bhsx> i'm just starting to use gnome again for the first time since RH5.2
<Amaranth> and it does stateful mounts
<hmuller> Gaucho: got me.  what's your soundcard, integrated or otherwise?
<bhsx> yeah, i think i'm gonna go ahead and keep kde installed but access the apps through gnome... i dont like this new kicker at all
<bhsx> brb
<hmuller> I like cheerios, metacity, and gnome
<sax891> anybody else have xgl / xorg problems with graphics after upgrade? nvidia, btw
<gluer> sax: i got flicker random
<RAOF> sax891: Oh, you're using Xgl?  Whatever for?
<RAOF> gluer: Welcome to the wonderful world of nvidia :(
<hmuller> sax891:  8400M GS with no apparent problems here
<RAOF> hmuller: You don't run compiz, do you :)
<gluer> yeh well, ive had this before and then it was gone in aplha 5 for me
<hmuller> RAOF: Haven't ramped it up since the end of the year
<gaucho> hmuller: well.. I'm not sure, it's onboard on my asus p5b-plus motherboard. I think it's ADI® AD1988
<gaucho> hmuller: my chipset is intel 965p
<sax891> RAOF: oh... maybe XGL's the wrong word
<RAOF> hmuller: Yeah, then you wouldn't notice any problems (except for abysmal cairo performance, of course).
<hmuller> gaucho: that one is out of my league, I'm using intel hda
<spiderfire> is there an alternative to the gnome panel?
<sax891> spiderfire: if you want a dock, check out avant window navigator
<sax891> I just hide my panel
<hmuller> RAOF:  guess now that I'm bored after resolving all my minor Hardy issues, I'll have to 'cube' it again.
<spiderfire> k thanks
<gluer> kiba dock?
<sax891> I've never compared kiba and awn
<sax891> but awn is awesome, so I have no need
<gluer> wtf is cairo?
<gluer> a clock?
<sax891> yes
<sax891> a clock.
<gluer> thats it?
<gluer> ;-)
<ethana2> no
<spiderfire> how do i make avm work? i ran it
<ethana2> I thought cairo was a pipeline for scalable vector graphic rendering..
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: How are you testing it ? (Be interested to see how XiG performs with it)
<thompa> sax891: im using fish sometimes
<ethana2> macslow's clock happens to use cairo
<spiderfire> is avm loaded at gdm?
<ethana2> ..which I understand can be accelerated by OpenGL using glitz
<spiderfire> awm i mean
<gluer> i loaded it via sessions
<spiderfire> how do i get that to work?
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: There are a number of tests.  The easiest one being "do the gnome-system-monitor graphs eat a core".
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Another one which nvidia fail at is http://blobsallad.se/
<RAOF> That blobsalad one is particularly bad.  It's 1-2fps on nvidia, and fluid on nouveau on my laptop.
<h3sp4wn> Do I need compiz or not for this ?
<RAOF> Doesn't matter.
<RAOF> Compiz, metacity, whatever.
<ethana2> yarr, evolution data server keeps eating my cpu power
<ethana2> i don't even use evolution
<ethana2> who does?
 * RAOF does.
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> I see.
<RAOF> It's the least-crap mail client I've found.
<hmuller> RAOF:  Maybe I'm just lucky, I'm not seeing any problems with either 3d compiz cubing, nor with cairo.  Give me another test  =)
<ethana2> firefox gmail.com
<ethana2> oh, AJAX
<h3sp4wn> I would prefer to just use pine
<RAOF> hmuller: You've tried http://blobsallad.se/ ?  And gnome-system-monitor's graphs?
<h3sp4wn> (or alpine) but the garbage sent to me by others means I use evolution for uni mail
<hmuller> RAOF:  Resource graphs look fine.
<gluer> ok how do i run cairo once its installed
<RAOF> hmuller: Oh, yeah.  They _look_ fine.  They don't consume a large portion of CPU time, though?  ~30-40% in X here.
<RAOF> And they jerk around a bit :)
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: I would consider that alot considering its for nothing
<h3sp4wn> Which version the opengl or sdl ?
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: The in-browser one, at the top.
<Smegzor> Any idea how long launchpad will be down for?
<RAOF> There's a blob you can pick up and throw around.
<RAOF> Smegzor: 3 hours.
<Pici> #launchpad
<Smegzor> I'm trying to solve a bug that prevents me changing my gnome wallpaper.  It only changes when x is restarted
<jaffarkelshac> anyone upgraded to Hardy
<h3sp4wn> Thats fine here with XiG 35 fps
<bobbo85> I'm curious as to the pros and cons of Hardy right now, anyone have it installed?
<jaffarkelshac> thats what i want to know
<davisc> Yes - running it at the mo
<jaffarkelshac> mainly coz i went through hell to get gutsy,
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: That's a different X server, right?  With a different nvidia driver?
<davisc> Pros: New and shiny
<hmuller> RAOF: Ok, The blob salad caused Xorg to start eating 90+% of one of my cpu's.  I think I see what yer talking about.
<davisc> Cons: Some stuff may be unstable or require tweaking to get working
<Smegzor> Does gnome keep a log?  I looked at several in /var/log but didn't find anything relevant.
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Its on a rage mobility with 16MB
<davisc> If you're familiar with Ubuntu, it shouldn't be a problem
<charles__> whenever I click add/remove apps, I get a window titled "Install multimedia codecs" that is solid gray and doesn't do anything
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Oh, you've got better acceleration than nvidia.
<E1337> was wanting to know if someone could help me out im trying to set my dns to a certain ip and everytime it does it about 10 mins later it changes back on me?
<E1337> is there a auto update or something?
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Its the only weak point of this laptop (Just one min and I will try with the quadro if nvidia's marketing is to be believed should be ok)
<Meshezabeel> I have a problem with my laptop (7.10 worked fine). When I'm not using my laptop for a minute of so, the screen dims very slightly, then when I move the mouse or type something it dims completely. I then have to turn up the brightness manually. Anyone else having this problem?
<Meshezabeel> "Dim screen when Idle" is checked on battery mode.
<Smegzor> Since upgrading, I can't connect to network shares shared by 8.04  It asks me to login but rejects my user/pass.  Where do I look to fix that?
<jaffarkelshac> i had 2 installation on my laptop, i delete the other partition but i am left with 2 swap partitions how do i find out which one i se
<jaffarkelshac> use
<jaffarkelshac> so i can delete the other
<frank23> jaffarkelshac: look in /etc/fstab
<hmuller> jaffarkelshac:  you might also look at swapon -s
<Itaku> my vino vnc doesnt connect. why?
<Itaku>  main:        unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)
<lubosz> zup!
<travist120> yo
<lubosz> do you know how to rebuild the aplications menu?
<lubosz> i have some zombie links in there
<lubosz> and dublicates
<Itaku> lub: right click panel and add menu bar
<lubosz> you mean edit
<lubosz> yeah, but its a hell of a work
<Itaku> add to panel
<Itaku> oh wait
<Itaku> you wanna add things?
<lubosz> no, rebuild the applications menu
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: That works fine with the quadro 1600m (the salad thing)
<lubosz> kill all links in there, and do all the usefull links of installed stuff in
<Itaku> click revert
<Itaku> i yhink
<Itaku> think
<lubosz> where is revert?
<Itaku> system>prefs>main menu
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Oh, with the blob?  Crazy.  What core family is the 1600m?
<lubosz> Itaku: thx
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: based on 8700m (but with the extra quadro stuff)
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Right, so it's a nv5x.  They've probably got actual acceleration going for you, then.
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Us poor old nv4x users get rubbish performance ;)
<Itaku> my vino vnc doesnt connect. why?
<Itaku>  main:        unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)
<Smegzor> I can't change the workgroup in system/administration/shared folders general tab.  When I close it, it reverts back to WORKGROUP.
<travist120> Itaku: Do you have permission to connect on the other side?
<Itaku> ?
<Smegzor> I'm able to connect to my shares now though.  I had to re-setup smbusers.
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: The thing that annoys me is for day to day use a 16MB radeon mobility works better with XiG's xserver than a mid-range pretty recent quadro with 512MB
<lubosz> anyone checked out the 171.06 nvidia beta driver yet?
<Itaku> what you mean
<h3sp4wn> lubosz: Do you have a 9xxx think thats the only changes
<lubosz> h3sp4wn: no 8600
<h3sp4wn> lubosz: I wouldn't bother then (check the changelog)
<travist120> You have to go in to the other system and click "Accept incoming requests"
<Kamicazi> Can anyone help me? lshw stops and dosent detect any hardware
<h3sp4wn> run it with sudo ?
<Kamicazi> I do
<travist120> should be under System -> Prefrences ->Remote Desktop
<Smegzor> I fixed my workgroup name.  Editing smb.conf was all that was needed.  The gui couldn't change it.
<Smegzor> Where does gnome's config live?
<RAOF> Mostly in gconf.
<travist120> Gconf
<hmuller> Smegzor:  in xml, see library.gnome.org
<Smegzor> It seems most of my configuration problems are a general failure of gui's editing conf files
<h3sp4wn> Which makes it almost impossible to fix when it messes up :/
<Smegzor> doing it by hand seems to work
<h3sp4wn> be nice if there was a text based alternative to gconf
<h3sp4wn> (Surely the windows registry lesson wasn't learnt :/)
<Black_Magic> Errm.... When i BootUp X Doesnt start its some kind of console but its all black
<Black_Magic> with a lil blinking thing at the bottom
<Black_Magic> and when i move mouse it looks kinda like a console...the only way i can get x to start is to use recovery kernal thing
<Black_Magic> but that always gives me errors that X is already running which i dont get >.>
<Black_Magic> because i have to reboot to use recovery kernal
<lhoerste> i'm trying to update to hardy but the --devel-release flag doesn't cause the update button to show up
<Black_Magic> did you try -d ?
<Black_Magic> or was that what you meant
<lhoerste> yea that is the same flag
<lhoerste> that's the single letter version
<lhoerste> i also tried -c -d but that didn't work either
<Black_Magic> >.>
<lhoerste> here's the output on the command line "current dist not found in meta-release file"
<Black_Magic> Maybe you need to update your entire system first?
<lhoerste> its all up to date already
<Black_Magic> Probably because you dont have the dist upgrade file that has the data for the new dist
<Black_Magic> Have you tried upgrading from the Hardy Live CD?
<lhoerste> Black_Magic: I added the file
<hmuller> updating to hardy seems to cause headaches, versus a backup, install, restore scenario.
<lhoerste> I dont have a burnable CD
<lhoerste> i updated my desktop just fine
<Black_Magic> Unetbootin has an installer for Hardy
<Black_Magic> Try that and then get the image and Mount it
<lhoerste> what's that?
<Black_Magic> Well im lost >.>
<lhoerste> what's the Unetbootin?
<Black_Magic> mm Once i Upgraded by downloading the new image mounting it
<Black_Magic> and its just like the CDs in drive and i beileave it works just the same
<lhoerste> that's not safe
<lhoerste> it wont make a full install if it loads anything form disc
<lhoerste> oh i see
<lhoerste> i'll try that
<Black_Magic> You understand what i meant?
<lime4x4> hmuller what did u mean by rmmod'd ehci for my bluetooth issue
<hmuller> lime4x4:  My problem was caused by a problem with the ehci_hcd module, $ sudo rmmod ehci_hcd cured the probem, but then I didn't have USB2.0 support ...
<hmuller> lime4x4:  that my not be your issue, but you could rule it out by trying it
<lime4x4> ok thanks
<Black_Magic> Back sorry
<lhoerste> Black_Magic: yea I understand
<Black_Magic> it was lagging :/
<hmuller> back to suspend / hibernate fixin ...
<Black_Magic> anyone know how to enable SELinux?
<charles__> whenever I click add/remove apps, I get a window titled "Install multimedia codecs" that is solid gray and doesn't do anything
<charles__> is there a way to see what is going wrong?
<xptical> hi all.  8.04 beta KDE4 user here.  can someone explain the "drivers" dialog box that pops up?  It pops at every boot and I click "enable" but the drivers continue to be disabled.  am I missing something?
<steintr> Hello.  Quick question --- does anyone know if there is a Hardy package containing debug symbols for firefox3?  I see firefox-2-dbg, but I'd like to get gdb symbols for firefox3 (and ideally without recompiling from source).
<RAOF> steintr: You'd be looking for the dbgsym repositories mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<xptical>  I have an ATI chipset on my laptop.  At the launch of KDE, it asks me to enable the drivers for the chipset.  I click "enable" and fglrx still does not activate.
<steintr> RAOF: Ah, thanks.   I guess I was thrown by the fact that firefox-2-dbg was in universe.
<arpu> hi
<arpu> powertop:
<arpu>  58,9% (1147,0)   <kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts
<arpu> does anybody know something about this ?
<RAOF> steintr: Yeah.  Some packages have explicit -dbg variants (this is useful in Debian), but we have the infrastructure to create dbgsym packages automatically for everything.
<arpu> ah found it
<arpu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/177895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177895 in linux "Kernel 2.6.24-2 causing ~1000 wakeups by "Rescheduling Interrupts"" [Medium,In progress]
<lubosz> do you know the file where to set the color between login screen and gnome (its brownish by default). its a hex value, i changed it before, but dont remember the file anymore...
<lubosz> dist upgrade changed that back :<
<jbwiv_> guys, I'm on hardy with SBLive. Apparently there was a bug with all modules, including soundcore, being left out when you upgraded from gusty. I installed those and now sound is working when the gdm screen arrives (I hear the drum tha tha thump), but once I log in,sound is gone again. Any ideas what I can do to fix?
<lubosz> jbwiv_: try other sound deamons
<jbwiv_> lubosz: not alsa?
<lubosz> system => preferences => sounds
<lubosz> e.g. oss
<lubosz> autodetect does not work?
<poseidon> Where can I get a list of ubuntu software repositories, so I can find out how the programs are catigorized and indexed?
<lubosz> poseidon: do you want to list the repo or get new ones?
<steintr> RAOF: Neat.  Although judging from the gdb backtrace, I'd have to install symbols for a whole heck of a lot more libraries to see everything.  Oh well. :(
<lubosz> poseidon: afaik i dont know any repo search engines, try google :D
<jbwiv_> lubosz: you are the man. Autodetect did not work apparently...when I switched manually to alsa it works. THANKS!
<lubosz> jbwiv_: np
<RAOF> steintr: Yeah.  I tend to have a bunch of dbgsym packages installed, since they take up nothing but HD space.
<frank23> poseidon: packages.ubuntu.com  is this what you're looking for? you can browse by category within synaptic also
<steintr> RAOF: The truth is, it's fairly rare that I get frustrated enough to fire up gdb these days, although I still remember how from my more active programming years...
<steintr> RAOF: Anyway, thanks.  Gotta run.
<poseidon> frank23, I was actually trying to figure out the structure of the repos, but better yet, do you know where I can find the source code for the apt-get instal application?
<poseidon> *install
<Dr_willis> wowsers.. wireless networking.. just... worked! :)
<Dr_willis> Thats a first for this machine.. heh heh
<RAOF> poseidon: Yup.  "apt-get source apt-get" :)
<frank23> poseidon: you can get the source code from the repositories.  apt-get source packagename I think...   you need the source repositories enabled
<Dr_willis> Hmm. is the medibuntu repos up yet for hardy?  Cant seem to track them down. :(
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<poseidon> thanks
<rchrdcrg> ugh, I desperately need help... I can't open any file windows or anything pertaining to Nautilus... my computer is almost totally useless
<Dr_willis> rchrdcrg,  you could try adding/creating a new user. see if it works for them. If so - then its your original users settings that mayt be to blame. If so you could clean out the .gnome* dirs to reset the settings
<sarlu|martalli> I'm happy top report that suspend is working now on my Dell m1210 laptop with hardy kubuntu (not in kde4, but kde3 is fine =).  Heck, even the webcam works....now if only webKam was in the repos, but cheese will do =)
<rchrdcrg> well I already tried cleaning out the .gnome and .nautilus directories, and that didn't work at all
<Dr_willis> rchrdcrg,  theres also the .gtk* dirs
<rchrdcrg> aaaah, didn't try that
<Dr_willis> rchrdcrg,  it may be quicker to just try making a new user. :)
<rchrdcrg> i'm about to try that :)
<rchrdcrg> brb!
<rchrdcrg> ....and it didn't work.
<rchrdcrg> when I boot up, it tries to load my home folder, and it just keeps flashing open and closed on the bottom panel
<poseidon> I asked this a second ago, but I had to reboot into ubuntu so could someone please tell me how to get the source for the sudo apt-get install program?
<Dr_willis> rchrdcrg,  weird. you could try making a X session that just launches a Xterm, and no window manager, and run gnome from that terminal, and see if any errors show up
<Laney> poseidon: apt-get source <application>
<Dr_willis> its work time for me. Good luck
<rchrdcrg> i'm not even sure how to do that
<rchrdcrg> guess I'll figure it out, cuz I've gotta run... thanks
<poseidon> Laney, apt-get source apt-get doesn't work
<Laney> poseidon: It's probably in the apt package
<lubosz> omfg
<lubosz> suspend to ram works in hardy
<poseidon> Laney, where can I find the apt package?  sorry i'm a bit new to linux
<Laney> poseidon: Eh, you should be able to do apt-get source apt
<Laney> What do you hope to find out by doing this?
<RAOF> poseidon: Do you have the source repositories enabled?
<lubosz> poseidon: you are new to linux but want to get cracking some sources :D
<poseidon> lubosz, new to linux, not programming
<Kamicazi> Can anyone tell me why "sudo lshw" is not working for me?
<clinton> How do I restart the pulse server?
<tanner> /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<clinton> Ok, this is jsut wierd.  I got a notification telling me that pulse crashed, so of course the first thing I do is look in /etc/init.d/ for a pulse script, there isn't one.
<RAOF> clinton: killall pulseaudio ; pulseaudio
<RAOF> clinton: Yeah; we don't use the system-wide daemon for a number of reasons.  Pulse is started by your session.
<clinton> ah, OK
<clinton> Can I ask what the reasons are?  I'm curious.
<RAOF> So, one is security.
<clinton> RAOF: as in don't run pulse as root?
<RAOF> Yes, and don't allow people to add/remove pulse modules from a common daemon.
<clinton> k
<RAOF> There are other reasons, but I've forgotten them.  ;)
<clinton> RAOF: that's alright..
<clinton> My next question: who do I have to bribe to include awn-extras along with the other awn packages?  (think avant-window-navigator)
<mrpoundsign> hello. Seems that my upgrade of mysql-server to 5.0.45 (from 5.0.38) has broken my rt database (request-tracker3.6) -- getting rrors about incorrect information in /frm files. Is anyone familiar with this issue, and do they know how to resolve it?
<Zoris> HELP: My CPU is stuck at /100%
<Zoris> weird, it seems the process "evolution-data-server-2.22" was doing it...
<mrpoundsign> evolution is a nightmare.
<mrpoundsign> in my experience. :)
<tmh__> I don't know anyone who uses evolution in any way
<tmh__> it's perhaps the single biggest failure of the open source movement
<clinton> Evolution?  that was a funny movie
<Bsims> Why is there a new version of kde nearly every day for stable tree in hardy
<justAtempNick> Bsims: because kde4 isn't really stable, in my experience :-)
<Bsims> I am not running kde 4
<martalli|sarlu> and hardy isn't actually stable yet
<martalli|sarlu> almosta month to go until the release still
<martalli|sarlu> At least the suspend works on kubuntu-kde3 on my dell m1210 now (thanks Riddell!)
<Bsims> heh still in three days to have three versions of the whole kde and most of gnome seemed a touch excessive
<Bsims> Oh BTW MIT has some fast fast mirrors
<tim__> Will kde4 become super stable in Septermber ????
<Bsims> unlikely till at least 4.1 in my experence
<tim__> 4.1 comes in September....
<justAtempNick> Bsims: this is likely why I couldn't download 8.04 with jigdo, the files were replaced
<Bsims> Oh really
<tim__> i think so
<Bsims> I wait till at least the first dot release before I even try new kde releases
<Bsims> any way to tell xchat not to be a prat and cover up my timestamp with user names?
<tim__> July 29th, 2008: Release KDE 4.1  Even earlier
<tim__> just in 4 months it will come out
<tim__> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.1_Release_Schedule
<clinton> Will 8.04 include KDE 4.1 when it comes out?
<justAtempNick> anyway, they didn't fix the biggest problem with kde, lack of proper integration with firefox
<tim__> they would prolly make a spin version
<martalli|sarlu> Sometimes riddell will roll them out for us
<martalli|sarlu> otoh, getting 8.10 might be a big project
<martalli|sarlu> and canonical doesn't give him enough help.  He's not even a permanent member of the team, they give him a spearate contract for each release
<IanLiu> Whenever I upgrade my Ubuntu from older Ubuntu, I have problems with my Sound Card. From Dapper to Gutsy, and now from Gutsy to Hardy. What can I do to make it work?
<clinton> IanLiu: don't upgrade?
<Bsims> IanLiu, I just rerun the sound detect it takes like 20 seconds
<IanLiu> How do I ran it?
<IanLiu> How do I run* it? ;p
<Bsims> IanLiu, it tells you how when you first log on
<Bsims> let me check IanLiu
<IanLiu> Thanks.. because the only alert he gave to me is that I may have the wrong GStreamer
<Bsims> man asoundconf
<IanLiu> let me try
 * Bsims grins it ether fixed his problem or ate his HD
<subsume> can someone help me figure out why my NSS drive isn't loading in Hardy with an identical fstab entry to Gusty machines which load it fine?
<Bsims> nss drive?
<subsume> nss loading /home drive
<DG19075> Hey all...will OpenOffice Formula be included? Trying to find it in the main menu but no luck
<Bsims> expand nss please I don't recognise that phrase
<subsume> Bsims you load your home drive over a network via NSS
<Bsims> does it give you any errors in /var/log/messages
<clinton> DG19075: you might just have to install it yourself
<IanLiu> DG19075: If you enter inside spread sheet, and click new
<IanLiu> there is a Formula editor
<subsume> Bsims: not that i see
<Bsims> Hrm no idea then
<subsume> I have 192.168.0.10:/home /home nfs .... in fstab
<Bsims> wierd that it wouldn't log some sort of error
<subsume> NFS not nss
 * Bsims hrms do me a favor compare your /etc/hosts on hardy vs gutsy
<subsume> more or less identical
 * Bsims had a error on upgrade where it didn't put my host name in /etc/hosts
<subsume> ssh to the server machine works fine
<Bsims> broke sudo and apt for me but humor me and see if it isn't something silly like that or if its using a different subnet
<subsume> how to tell what packages are installed via ocmmand line?
<subsume> that match nfs ?
<IanLiu> No luck with sound..
<ddalton> hey can someone please tel me what version of speechd-up is in the repo? aptitude show speechd-up
<BHSPitMonkey> ...?
<BHSPitMonkey> Why don't you just look yourself?
<ddalton> because im on feisty and im not updating I just no it works and need version numbers. ok?
<BHSPitMonkey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ddalton> ok I won't bother then. your very helpful. its probably easier for you to look it up with aptitude than find that url and post it.
<BHSPitMonkey> Good riddance
<nife> Does the PyDev package come with the nag screens ?
<clinton> wow what a jackass
<googlah> good evenin all
<tux97> how come xmms wouldn't work?
<vlowther> tux97: because it has been replaced by audacious?
<tux97> just said it wasn't supported by this system
<Hobbsee> subsume: dpkg -l
<Hobbsee> BHSPitMonkey: you wanted to point him to rmadison, in devscripts, iirc.
<Hobbsee> but yeah, as for why he can't look it up himself...
<tux97> vlowther ty for the response just was wondering why i couldn't install it
<vlowther> tux97: yeah.  use audacious instead.  It is like xmms, but written to modern libraries
<tux97> ok i might do that when i reinstall hardy
<googlah> just tried audacious and it's as good as xmms :)
<tux97> ok googlah
<c-ron> anyone else having problems with firefox 3b4 not displaying images correctly?
<bkoch> Where is the VNC configuration file?  I am getting a connection refuesd and wondering if there is a way i can log into my heron scomputer remotely first enabling vnc by ssh
<bkoch> I think my computer may be at the gdl login screen but not sure
<alfermp> hey guys somebody have hardy beta? i can not connect to the internet with wifi and WAP security
<BHSPitMonkey> bkoch, vino-preferences?
<BHSPitMonkey> that's what it is pre-hardy at least, I don't actually know if that's still the case.
<BHSPitMonkey> Hobbsee, he was being pretty dang rude
<BHSPitMonkey> tux97, audacious even supports xmms/winamp themes and xmms plugins, it's great.
<crimeboy> hi, what version of glibc on hardy?
<bkoch> BHSP I am logged in via SSH and need to access the preferences remotely
<tux97> cool ty bhspitmonkey
<BHSPitMonkey> bkoch, I understand that
<bkoch> well when i run the /usr/bin/vino-preferences i get gtk warning cant open display il seach for more
<tux97> how do u get wirless working?
<BHSPitMonkey> bkoch, you need to enable x-forwarding when you ssh in.  Use -X.
<BHSPitMonkey> (ssh -X user@host)
<leo_rockw> hello
<Tom__> >	Well I have a ATI Express 1250 and under fiesty i just install xorg-driver-fglrx / depmod -a / aticonfig --initial..... but on 8.04 i get a error with "aticonfig --initial" 0_o
<leo_rockw> i need some kde volunteers to try to reproduce a bug
<Tom__> Any help?
<leo_rockw> whenever i push the media key (the one that's supposed to launch amarok) kmilo crashes and all services are stopped.
<leo_rockw> Tom__: what's the error?
<leo_rockw> i want to know if anybody else is experiencing the same behavious with the media key, and to leave a comment here if that's the case: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/205534
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205534 in kdeutils "[Hardy] Kmilo crashes with media center key" [Undecided,New]
<leo_rockw> behaviour*
<Tom__> data incomplete in file /etc/X11/org.conf ......
<Tom__> Device section "configured video device"
<ubuntu-ubuntu> Hello! does vmware work with Hardy beta?
<leo_rockw> Tom__: i installed fglrx in feisty, gutsy and hardy and i never read anything like that. what did google say?
<Tom__> Nothing directly to my problem comes up with Hardy... Fiesty & Gutsy works fine.
<DG19075> Looks like OpenOffice calls the Formula app OpenOffice Math these days. Thanks to those who had me look for it!:-D
<leo_rockw> Tom__: i wish i could help you, but i have no idea what could be causing that error.
<leo_rockw> Tom__: i had problems with fglrx + hardy myself, but nothing like that
<Beau> hello!
<Black_Magic> Hello
<Tom__> I may try and manually install 8.04...I did it with Wubi because im lazy..
<Black_Magic> lol..
<Black_Magic> If windows gets a virus
<Black_Magic> your poop
<Beau> So i installed 8.04 and the upgrade failed on me, now when i try to run dpkg --configure -a it fails due to too many errors and aborts
<Tom__> Lol @ viruseseses
<Black_Magic> >.>
<Black_Magic> Lol i had the SAME problems
<Black_Magic> you sure you dont have some unsupported Repos or such?
<Beau> Black_Magic: me?
<Black_Magic> Yea
<Beau> yeah i probably do
<Beau> didn't even think about them before upgrade
<leo_rockw> h/o...
<leo_rockw> the upgrade took care of my sources.list
<leo_rockw> so the unsupported repos and such were commented out
<leo_rockw> didn't it do the same for you?
<leo_rockw> (a message told me about this before installing)
<Beau> eh well my upgrade failed so i'm not sure
<Tom__> God damnit I hate ATI. Always spoils my day.
<leo_rockw> Tom__: join the club
<leo_rockw> Tom__: i have ati and broadcom
<Tom__> Lol :p I'm not buying another pc with ATI again... ever.. ever ever ever
<Black_Magic> Have you used anything like Envy?
<Black_Magic> Or Automatix?
<Black_Magic> Or EasyUbuntu?
<leo_rockw> Tom__: AMD is kinda doing a good job now. but we'll have to wait some time to see the results
<Beau> Black_magic: easyubuntu
<leo_rockw> Tom__: the people at #compiz-fusion told me there might be a pretty good open driver by september or so
<Black_Magic> Yep
<Black_Magic> That would sometimes render you unable to upgrade
<Black_Magic> because of what scripts like that do to your system
<Black_Magic> You may have to do a Fresh install
<leo_rockw> yup, what Black_Magic might be the cause of your problem
<Tom__> September >_>
<Beau> Black_Magic: ah, best way to go about that, just use the live cd and install again?
<leo_rockw> Tom__: yup, a loong wait
<Black_Magic> Yea
<Black_Magic> Or Try and Upgrade via Live CD
<Black_Magic> Pop it in and it should prompt you to upgrade
<Beau> hmm didn't think i saw that option but ill check again
<Black_Magic> usualy something pops up after the disk is loaded
<Tom__> Hmmm to install KDE 4 or not to install KDE 4...That is the question..
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> Not to install
<Black_Magic> alot of programs dont support KDE4 Yet
<Tom__> Is it clutterd like 3?
<Black_Magic> So its best to wait
<omar_> Guys is the POP password the same one you enter when you login to your e-mail account??
<leo_rockw> Tom__: kde4 is not stable enough for daily use, imo
<Black_Magic> If your trying to do it with Hotmail or Yahoo you have to pay.
<Tom__> Oh right, Is KDE4 clutterd like KDE3?
<Black_Magic> Half and Half
<leo_rockw> Tom__: i love kde3, so i would never call it cluttered
<Tom__> Fair dous :P
<leo_rockw> Tom__: i'd be biased if i answered your question
<Tom__> You know deep down it is.
 * Black_Magic in Soviet Russia Your Computer Upgrades YOU
<Black_Magic> not the present russia in USSR
<leo_rockw> Tom__: i never use the K menu anyway, it's all about katapult and yakuake
<Hobbsee> Black_Magic: you can run kde3 programs in kde4, you know...
<Black_Magic> still some are not too supported
<Black_Magic> and buggy
<Black_Magic> Oh anyone have problems with SELinux?
<Tom__> Hmmm kde is tempting..even if it is *clutterd*. The default theme of ubuntu isn't exactly a turn on :)
<rexy_> Black_Magic, heu is it in the ubuntu kernel now?
<Lynoure> clutterd sounds like a daemon
<Black_Magic> Well when i do gnome-system-monitor it says Selinux is installed
<Black_Magic> but not enabled >.>
<rexy_> ah
<Lynoure> Tom__: maybe if you explain what you mean by clutterd, it becomes easier to answer?
<Black_Magic> also i tried doing a sudo apt-get install selinux and now i got errors
<leo_rockw> Tom__: kubuntu hardy won't be lts
<Black_Magic> and also X doesnt start when i reboot...
<rexy_> Black_Magic, why do you want selinux?
<Black_Magic> i dunno
<Black_Magic> I really just wonder why X doesnt start when i reboot
<dubby> hey anyone do you know if compiz will work with aiglx?
<Black_Magic> dubby:  it does
<rexy_> well see why it fails
<dubby> ok i asked for help in #compiz and they told me they won't help me because im using hardy
<Black_Magic> lol
<rexy_> the xorg log is a good place to look
<Black_Magic> NEVER TELL A channel what version of ubuntu your using if its
<Tom__> http://jucato.org/gallery/d/49-2/kde-core-desktop2.jpg                   meh...just look...stuff everywhere...spins me out 0_o
<Black_Magic> not Stable yet
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> Say Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon
<Black_Magic> Always works :P
<dubby> yeah i tried playing it off as gutsy but they didn't buy it
<leo_rockw> they helped me in #compiz-fusion
<tritium> Black_Magic: please don't do that in #ubuntu
<Black_Magic> I dont do it in #ubuntu
<leo_rockw> i told them "i'm using hardy, i'm NOT going to use compiz" and they helped me anyway
<Black_Magic> only off brand channels like #winehq
<dubby> anycase
<Black_Magic> Also i usualy dont do it anyways
<Black_Magic> i just ask for help and they usualy help
<Lynoure> Tom__: if I Open the same view, it looks very different. One person's screenshot rarely gives the whole picture
<Black_Magic> Oh Jeez thats ALOT of stuff >.>
 * Black_Magic Hides from KDE
<dubby> here is a pastebin of my xorg.0.log
<dubby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61314/
<leo_rockw> Tom__: that's too crowded for me. i like minimalistic desktops
<leo_rockw> Tom__: you can tweak every single thing in kde
<Tom__> +1
<Black_Magic> lol when it comes to desktops im a clean freak :/
<Tom__> Me too...but im a lazy clean freak
<Black_Magic> if one icon doesnt match the theme of the others i kick it..
<Black_Magic> lol i havent changed the icons on my desktop for 3 months..
<Black_Magic> Anyone want a Screenie?
<Tom__> No icons on my desktop...irratates me..
<Tom__> Go on then
<Black_Magic> i litterly stuff all desktop extra stuff
<Black_Magic> in a file >.>
<Black_Magic> that was originally for a Game called regnum online
<Black_Magic> its packed full of junk i cant find nothing in it
<Black_Magic> i ever tried organizing but all in all it ends up being all junk...
<leo_rockw> Black_Magic: i guess you haven't played regnum online lately then, huh? lol
<Black_Magic> lol NAAA
<Black_Magic> its basically a trash can..
<Black_Magic> You know in windows i used to stuff all extra desktop crap
<leo_rockw> Black_Magic: i play every once in a while, but it's kewl for me because i'm argentine too
<Lynoure> Tom__: you can choose that too, but that screenhot actually had no icons on the desktop, just on the panel
<Black_Magic> into my trash can :/
<Black_Magic> lol and then sometimes i accedentally deleted about 5GB of stuff...
<leo_rockw> well, i have 2 superkaramba themes in my desktop now, but i find them really useful and they are not annoying
<Black_Magic> second taking screenie
<Lynoure> Tom__: hiding the side tool bars on that konqueror takes about three clicks... one just unchecks them from the toolbar menu.
<Tom__> I have to delete 5GB of stuff a day being a vista user..damn system eats my hd... I should stop using revouninstaller -_-
<Tom__> Meh, im going to install KDE now seeing as wubi has left a backup..
<leo_rockw> Tom__: kde 3.5.9 is great
<Black_Magic> mm i forgot that image pasting site
<leo_rockw> Black_Magic: imagevenue? imageshack?
<Lynoure> Tom__: The best way to find out if you'll like something is indeed trying it out yourself :)
<Black_Magic> imageshack thats it
<Black_Magic> i was about to say smallshack..
<Tom__> Lol i tried KDE the other week... It annoyed me instantly so i removed it from virtualbox
<Black_Magic> i tried Vista The other week i used it for 3hrs and then immediatly deleted it :/ I never want to see vista again
<Tom__> Its not that bad... >_>
<Tom__> *that*
<Black_Magic> well my other week was when it first came out :/
<Black_Magic> i need to get more ram :/
<Tom__> Me has 2gb and i still hate installing security software -_-
<leo_rockw> i bought my laptop and it had vista on it. i formated and installed xp. i installed utorrent, i downloaded kubuntu feisty, i formated my HD and installed kubuntu feisty.
<leo_rockw> The End
<Black_Magic> well i bought a WD passport for experimenting...
<Black_Magic> atm ive tried Federa Backtrack USB version Kubuntu
<Tom__> I have a WD passport 60gb rolf
<Black_Magic> Eggy
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> i have a 149GB
<Tom__> don't make no difference to me...vista doesnt pick it up either way
<Tom__> >_>
<leo_rockw> i'd rather be blind than get vista... (that joke makes no sense in english... ¬¬)
<Tom__> it does look good though..
<VanDyke> using ubuntu beta for a week now
<VanDyke> very happy with it
<tanner> good good
<ethana2> Leo: I get it
<leo_rockw> i didn't notice changes, except this one message that tells me "dude, your ~ is almost full, don't be a slacker and burn some dvds"
<leo_rockw> ethana2: good evening good sir
<ethana2> :)
<leo_rockw> ethana2: what is it that you get?
<ethana2> the joke
<leo_rockw> ethana2: ooo, haha
<ethana2> ..but i'm not your average english speaker
<ethana2> ...ogle won't play dvd's if a machine has been hibernated or suspended
<ethana2> we have to restart this laptop whenever we want to play a dvd
<ethana2> ...and it beeps at us too
<ethana2> loudly
<Kamicazi> Hey anyone available?
<hydrogen_> !ask | Kamicazi
<ubotu> Kamicazi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pedantic-steve> hi Ubuntu-ers.  I just upgraded to Hardy.  Is there a way to take a snapshot of  my customized system so I can restore it easier if I mess it up later?
<jimiridge> guess you could try taring up the hole drive
<h3sp4wn> You could just use dd if you wanted
<loa> Hello. I have gnome and sometimes when i start new program my default cursor changes to another. How i can disable this?
<h3sp4wn> Good question that annoys me also
<pedantic-steve> hmm, there is no utility then specifically for that purpose?  like a system backup/restore program? (more than jsut data backup)
<loa> h3sp4wn, (
<h3sp4wn> pedantic-steve: There are but they are just pretty gui's around dd
<h3sp4wn> perhaps with some compression added
<h3sp4wn> pedantic-steve: perhaps try using partimage (or partimage-server)
<pedantic-steve> ok, thanks h3spawn
<h3sp4wn> but do it from a live cd
<h3sp4wn> Those type of backups don't really want to be done with open files
<pedantic-steve> thanks.  what I want to do is create a restore DVD.. I would have thought there was a utility out there to do that.
<quentusrex> How's the stability of the new beta?
<h3sp4wn> Its not really necessary
<pedantic-steve> will give partimage a shot
<h3sp4wn> Infact you are probably better just backing up the package list
<h3sp4wn> and your user files
<quentusrex> are there any major bugs still in the beta?
<quentusrex> major stability bugs? for a desktop workstation?
<tanner> depends on hardware configurations and what your doing
<tanner> there will always be bugs
<Black_Magic> can someone remind me what i was going to do >.<
<h3sp4wn> madwifi is a real mess
<loa> quentusrex, i have it) i like is!)
<pedantic-steve> h3spawn: I want to save time with all the wine apps I have installed, the vpn configuration files, compiz customization, etc.  that stuff takes forever for me to finish
<loa> *it
<h3sp4wn> pedantic-steve: That stuff is in /home right ?
<quentusrex> I am running an nvidia dual monitor workstation
<quentusrex> and I'm really looking forward to evolution 2.22, plus some of the other features.
<quentusrex> Are most of the packages that are available in 7.10 still available?
<pedantic-steve> h3spawn, yes, I think all that stuff is in /home
<h3sp4wn> pedantic-steve: dpkg --get-selections > ~/packages
<pedantic-steve> ahhh, thx
<h3sp4wn> pedantic-steve: dpkg --set-selections < ~/packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade (if ever necessary from that file)
<loa> How i can install cursor theme in gnome?
<h3sp4wn> That will get the packages installed then you just restore the backup of /home
<quentusrex> What reasons are there that should prevent me from upgrading right now?
<h3sp4wn> \!?
<loa> quentusrex, yeh)
<h3sp4wn> quentusrex: Well the good news is most of the bugs with gutsy are fixed
<loa> dual monitor... i think you must try live cd/
<h3sp4wn> but there is loads of new ones
<loa> for example?
<Black_Magic> what are these ""
<Black_Magic> ?
<h3sp4wn> Look in launchpad
<quentusrex> h3sp4wn, link?
<loa> launchpad.net
<chicobo329> hi, I have a problem with the sound and resolution of my laptop on Hardy.
<h3sp4wn> No - if you cannot find that then you shouldn't run Hardy yet
<loa> h3sp4wn, i mean what annoing you?)
<quentusrex> :)
<hrlr> anyone use emesene?
<chicobo329> I think I caused the problem with regards to resolution by accident when trying to fix the sound
<h3sp4wn> loa: Thats just being lazy not even trying to find the link
<h3sp4wn> chicobo329: Try to be a little more verbose
<chicobo329> right I'm getting to that
<loa> h3sp4wn, nop i mean what bugs annoing you in your installation)
<chicobo329> I was just loading some stuff up, my apologies
<loa> For example i my installation all is very stable =)
<hrlr> I can't get emesene to log chats.  It appears like this functionality might be broken.
<h3sp4wn> loa: evolution-data-server 100% cpu at least once a day
<chicobo329> my laptop is a HP Pavilion DV2415nr. It has nVidia Geforce go and nVidia sound as well, I frget the name off the top of my head
<loa> =(
<h3sp4wn> Laptop internal audio really sucks without oss4
<quentusrex> will there be another beta release? or will there only be one?
<h3sp4wn> And its really painful to use it
<h3sp4wn> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<chicobo329> when trying to get my sound to work, doing a modprobe at the terminal for snd-hda-intel but it didn't find it
<chicobo329> but if I use a find command, it shows me the file
<chicobo329> the laptop acts as if there's no soundcards
<tanner> chicobo329: run depmod
<loa> run depmod
<loa> tanner, ))
<chicobo329> that's what I did
<tanner> :)
<chicobo329> I did depmod -aAe
<quentusrex> sheesh... I asked if there would be a second beta release of hardy
<chicobo329> but now it broke my nVidia fix, I used Envy for that
<chicobo329> so now the resolution is stuck at 800x600
<h3sp4wn> chicobo329: sudo apt-get install module-assistant alsa-source && m-a a-i alsa
<chicobo329> okay I'll try this out
<h3sp4wn> *sudo m-a a-i alsa
<tanner> envy is unsupported by ubuntu, if you can find the module depmod should resolve the issue and modprobe --list | grep snd-hda-intel should output something
<loa> How i can install new cursor theme in ubuntu?
<tanner> chicobo329: your running in vesa mode, because the nvidia drivers broke, reinstall and reboot and it may work again, however please understand we cannot support Envy
<chicobo329> Gotcha, that's fine. I'll use anything to get my video working right, Envy or otherwise
<ether_c> so..
<ether_c> does anyone know if there's an easy way to get the ipw3945 driver back on ubuntu hardy?
<ether_c> they've switched to iwlwifi
<ether_c> but that doesn't work with the aircrack suite
<chicobo329> I think the alsa-source building was botched. It went from 88% to 0% and seems to have hanged
<chicobo329> oh wait never mind
<chicobo329> that was weird though, I guess it hanged for a bit
<h3sp4wn> ether_c: Well fix it then
<h3sp4wn> find a newer patch
<chicobo329> alright it finished, so I'll restart right?
<ether_c> actually, that isn't my biggest gripe
<ether_c> it doesn't work with my school's wireless network
<h3sp4wn> chicobo329: yeah
<chicobo329> gotcha
<h3sp4wn> why is that ? wrong channel number ?
<ether_c> my school's routers just .. will not give me an ip
<ether_c> even though, it works on other versions of linux
<ether_c> and windows
<h3sp4wn> tried - raw wpa_supplicant ?
<ether_c> it's not encrypted
<h3sp4wn> Its scanner seems to work tons better than network manager
<ether_c> hmm
<ether_c> you mean ipwraw?
<tanner> h3sp4wn: what card
<h3sp4wn> tanner: both the 4965 intel and - atheros 5215
<fk7_se> ok so what is 8.04 all about, whats the big improvement?
<h3sp4wn> I am thinking about just getting rid of it and setting a roam with wpa_supplicant (I only probably ever used about 5 networks)
<tanner> h3sp4wn: are you able to associate?
<h3sp4wn> tanner: Its working fine now - its just randomly messes up often
<tanner> interesting
<h3sp4wn> But no matter what happened with that
<ether_c> $ modprobe ipw3945  ... Module ipw3945 not found
<ether_c> goddamnit
<h3sp4wn> I can always - wpa_supplicant -c myconf.conf -D wext -iwlan0 -B (etc)
<tanner> ether_c: iwl3945
<ether_c> I know
<ether_c> but iwl3945 doesn't work on my school network
<ether_c> don't ask me why
<ether_c> but ipw3945 did
<ether_c> iwl3945 does not
<tanner> ipw i believe is going to be replaced
<h3sp4wn> ether_c: Check if its in the wireless-compat package
<h3sp4wn> http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<ether_c> cool
<secret901> Ubuntu does not recognize my audio card after I upgrade to Hardy
<tanner> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers
<tanner> iwlwifi has replace the ipw series of drivers
<secret901> anyone know how to make Ubuntu recognize my audio card again?
<tanner> secret901: what is your card, and try alsamixer in console
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Maybe try - sudo apt-get install module-assistant alsa-source && sudo m-a a-i alsa
<secret901> tanner: alsamixer failed when it tried to call function snd_ctl_open
<tanner> what sound card do you have
<h3sp4wn> I think if its not working straight away then simplest to just try the later alsa-driver before spending ages debugging
<secret901> tanner: I have an intel 82801G card on a Dell Inspiron E1505N laptop
<tanner> secret901: is that a recent laptop
<secret901> tanner: yes, it comes with 6.10 installed
<secret901> tanner: I just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10
<secret901> tanner: actually, it came with 7.04
<tanner> secret901: what is the result of modprobe --list | grep snd-hda-intel  and also the command lsmod | grep snd
<h3sp4wn> Its snd-hda-intel
<secret901> h3sp4wn: it's telling me to install all sort of stuff
<secret901> h3sp4wn: shouldn't it come automatically when I upgrade to Hardy?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: No - that will just install what you need to upgrade your drivers to alsa 1.0.16
<h3sp4wn> (hardy's kernel has 1.0.15)
<secret901> tanner: /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/updates/snd-hda-intel.ko
<secret901> tanner: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Clients/Products/Inspiron_1505n/lsmod
<tanner> hm
<secret901> h3sp4wn: it was working fine in 7.10
<secret901> h3sp4wn: doesn't 8.04 come with some new sound server or something?
<tanner> pulseaudio
<h3sp4wn> secret901: That comes after basic alsa is working
<secret901> h3sp4wn: does this mean that alsa is not even working on my laptop?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Currently  not
<secret901> when I try to run Volume control, I get: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<h3sp4wn> Alsa break and fix stuff all the time
<h3sp4wn> Did you install the new alsa ?
<secret901> it's still installing
<secret901> h3sp4wn: building alsa-source, step 1
<h3sp4wn> Just wait until thats finished and reboot
<secret901> h3sp4wn: after it installs, it should work?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: May or may not a lot of work has been done on hda-intel
<h3sp4wn> 05:56 < ether_c> iwl3945 does not
<h3sp4wn> 05:56 < tanner> ipw i believe is going to be replaced
<h3sp4wn> 05:56 < h3sp4wn> ether_c: Check if its in the wireless-compat package
<h3sp4wn> sorry
<tanner> O.o
<h3sp4wn> Junk HP keyboards
 * tanner loves his thinkpad keyboard
<alvarezp> I'm having a problem with Hardy Heron: TrueType fonts are not getting exported to the X server.
<h3sp4wn> Me 2 but the thinkpad is upstairs
<secret901> h3sp4wn: it now says that I should stop all applications using sound devices and reload all ALSA sound modules
<secret901> h3sp4wn: do I need to reboot?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Yeah I would recommend it
<alvarezp> How can I make the X server publish the fonts as X fonts? (For instance, I want Bitstream Vera to be exported to xlsfonts)
<h3sp4wn> Get type1 versions of them
<loa> h3sp4wn, i replace spin with default cursor)
 * loa very happy/
<h3sp4wn> loa: How ?
<h3sp4wn> alvarezp: maybe try - xfstt
<ether_c> test
<ether_c> ok good
<ether_c> I'm going to try using wicd rather than network-manager next time..
<h3sp4wn> alvarezp: But be certain you really do need to do it
<loa> h3sp4wn, for example get http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Obsidian+Cursors?content=73135
<loa> h3sp4wn, unpack it! There is dir Source and file Wait.conf in it.
<alvarezp> h3sp4wn: I'm not sure. It seems to be some kind of Ubuntu bug, because my Debian Sid doesn't have xfstt installed, but fonts are listed correctly in xlsfonts.
<jimiridge> whatever happened to the ubuntu google partner page?
<loa> Change it with your cursor) Run ./build.sh
<loa> And setup new theme :D
<jimiridge> i really got off on seeing that after an update
<loa> annoing blinking busy cursor dissapeared :)
<h3sp4wn> alvarezp: Could just be a choice on the part of one or the other
<h3sp4wn> alvarezp: Take a look at this script - http://www.kanotix.com/files/fix-fonts.sh
<loa> h3sp4wn, it is perfect)
<loa> yeh/
<alvarezp> h3sp4wn: Looks like the only thing this script is missing are the FontPaths, right?
<h3sp4wn> I should just disable my mouse and use wm--ii for a bit
<h3sp4wn> alvarezp: I would just edit - FONT_DIR
<alvarezp> h3sp4wn: no, I mean, to update the X server font path with xset +fp.
<alvarezp> At least, Gutsy includes some FontPath directive in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, including some weird "defoma" directory.
<h3sp4wn> You can put that stuff back if you need to
<alvarezp> I'll try the script now.
<h3sp4wn> Looking at that script has been enough for me to sort out any font issues I ever had
<secret901> h3sp4wn: I rebooted the computer
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Still not working ?
<secret901> h3sp4wn: the sound now works but horrifically
<secret901> h3sp4wn: there is a ton of static
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Yep same as happened to mine
<h3sp4wn> Then I switched to OSS4 but it does have negative points
<secret901> h3sp4wn: how do I do that
<secret901> h3sp4wn: so is it now using pulsesomething?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Theoretically
<secret901> h3sp4wn: what are the drawbacks?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Its not as well integrated with ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> But it sounds tons better than alsa
<secret901> h3sp4wn: is it easily removable?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: yep - just dpkg -P
<h3sp4wn> then alsa is reenabled etc
<secret901> the LED for my wireless used to blink when it's working; when I upgrade to Hardy, it's always off
<ether_c> yeah, me too
<h3sp4wn> Intel wireless ?
<ether_c> secret901: I think that's another problem with iwlwifi
<secret901> h3sp4wn: yes
<h3sp4wn> (mine is just always on)
<ether_c> if I were a better coder, and had some time, I'd try and fix it..
<ether_c> mine is always off.. even right now
<secret901> ether_c: but it was working in 7.10...
<secret901> ether_c: why fix something that wasn't broken
<ether_c> yeah, but 7.10 used ipw wifi
<ether_c> this uses iwl
<ether_c> and iwl blows donkeys
<ether_c> (for me anyways)
<h3sp4wn> secret901: But did you use a Dell provided 7.10 ?
<secret901> ether_c: why is it using iwl?
<ether_c> because iwl is supposedly an "upgrade"
<ether_c> don't ask me why
<ether_c> it's been nothing but trouble for me..
<secret901> h3sp4wn: Dell provided 7.04, I upgraded to 7.10 manually
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Ok
<h3sp4wn> ether_c: It doesn't use the daemon anymore which is a good thing
<secret901> Now I never know if my wifi is working or not...
<ether_c> yeah, and it doesn't work with my school's wireless routers
<ether_c> nor does it work with aircrack
<DanaG> iwl sucks to me, too.
<secret901> h3sp4wn: do I need to reboot after installing oss4?
<DanaG> Oh, and that OSS4?  Can't use it -- PulseAudio doesn't get along with it, and it hard-locks when I insert my cardbus Audigy2.
<secret901> DanaG: I'd be willing to try anything to get rid of this horrible static
<DanaG> Static?  What card?
<DanaG> On my card, I get static if the "PCM" capture slider is not all the way down.
<h3sp4wn> secret901: ossinfo -v
<h3sp4wn> (pastebin that)
<secret901> DanaG: Intel; alsamixer didn't work when I upgrade to Hardy
<secret901> DanaG: then I installed a newer version of alsa, and I get horrible statics
<firecrotch> Can someone tell me if perl and libc6 are installed in a default Kubuntu hardy install?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: You shouldn't need to reboot
<secret901> h3sp4wn: No /dev/mixer device available in your system
<h3sp4wn> secret901: sudo /usr/lib/oss/scripts/showprocs.sh
<h3sp4wn> then just kill those processes
<h3sp4wn> sudo kill x y z
<h3sp4wn> - then you can do sudo soundon
<secret901> h3sp4wn: kill what?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: If its easier you can reboot
<secret901> h3sp4wn: sudo /usr/lib/oss/scripts/showprocs.sh gives me a bunch of error: cannot stat xyz
<secret901> h3sp4wn: no such file or directoryh
<secret901> h3sp4wn: and now sound stopped working
<h3sp4wn> secret901: sudo soundon
<secret901> h3sp4wn: error: module blah blah is in use
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Just reboot it will be simpler
<secret901> h3sp4wn: I'll just reboot again
<h3sp4wn> ether_c: You didn't look very far for those packet injection patches
<ether_c> huh
<ether_c> oh, that's because getting aircrack working isn't my first priority
<ether_c> h3sp4wn:
<ether_c> I'd be satisfied if I can just get it to connect to my school's routers
<h3sp4wn> well the first hit on google for iwlwifi packet injection has patches
<ether_c> also, the whole wmaster, wlan0 thing is a little annoying too
<DanaG> iwl3945 + NetworkManager == a pain in the <__>.
<h3sp4wn> Anything + NetworkManager == same
<DanaG> It fails miserably at roaming.
<ether_c> because when I run dhclient, it complains about the hardware type not being recognized
<ether_c> I ditched network manager in favour of Wicd
<h3sp4wn> You run dhclient wlan0 right ?
<ether_c> wicd is awesome
<ether_c> h3sp4wn: yeah
<DanaG> Does it have a tray icon?
<ether_c> I never get any offers
<ether_c> wicd has an icon if you want one, yes
<h3sp4wn> are you associated first ?
<ether_c> but it will run without one too
<DanaG> Another thing that sucks about iwl3945: sometimes even 'iwlist scan' will stop returning anything.
<ether_c> yeah, iwlist scan doesn't return anything
<DanaG> At that point, if I try to modprobe -r iwl3945, modprobe will hang, eat CPU, and become utterly unkillable.
<h3sp4wn> Same with 4965 sometimes
<ether_c> but if I run "sudo iwlist scan" it works every time
<DanaG> And by "utterly", I mean, I've tried all 15 possible signals.
<h3sp4wn> but it always works with wpa_supplicant raw
<h3sp4wn> I guess i can live with having to remember when I switch to ethernet from wireless
<DanaG> Oh hell, I might almost be better with Broadcom, the way things have seemed to work with iwl3945.
<secret901> booting up is noticeably slower in Hardy
<ether_c> I'll restate this for the record, iwlwifi blows donkeys
<ether_c> I'm considering reinstalling 7.10
<secret901> h3sp4wn: now sound stopped working; I'm back to square one
<secret901> ether_c: is it possible?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: run sudo ossdetect -v
<ether_c> not without a full reinstall
<ether_c> not easily, at least
<secret901> h3sp4wn: Detected Intel High Definition Audio (ICH7)
<secret901> Detected Generic USB audio device (BETA)
<secret901> Detected OSS Transparent Virtual Mixing Architecture
<secret901> h3sp4wn: do I run startsound or something?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: What media player do yo use ?
<secret901> I usually use vlc
<h3sp4wn> pkill pulseaudio
<h3sp4wn> And then select the oss output for vlc
<h3sp4wn> also try - osstest (should get nice clear sound)
<secret901> h3sp4wn: I hear loud sound, how do I turn it down?
<secret901> h3sp4wn: my built-in volume control doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> secret901: ossxmix
<secret901> h3sp4wn: what setting do I change?
<secret901> h3sp4wn: so oss can't integrate with volume control?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: It can
<h3sp4wn> But it requires messing about
<secret901> h3sp4wn: how do I remove oss?
<h3sp4wn> dpkg -P oss-linux
<h3sp4wn> *sudo dpkg -P oss-linux
<secret901> h3sp4wn: and this would go back to the horrible static after I do a reboot?
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Yep
<secret901> h3sp4wn: thanks
<alvarezp> h3sp4wn: Something about the fonts worked. I tried mkfontdir, mkfontscale, ttmkfdir, fc-cache -r, fc-cache -f, the fix-fonts.sh script, xset +fp /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera/
<alvarezp> I would like to know how to reset Ubuntu to the default, so I can pinpoint the exact procedure so I can get it to the bug report.
<googlah> Perhaps a reformat would be the right way?
<h3sp4wn> alvarezp: Try the live-cd ?
<googlah> or just reinstall
<alvarezp> googlah: reinstall on each trial-and-error iteration?
<alvarezp> The live-cd would be a good idea. I would have to download it, though. -- Do you know what package to dpkg-reconfigure, or the like?
<googlah> Ahh, my Hardy is looking so good and working flawlessy, just want it to be less buggy. :( Bugs a little here and there
<secret901> how do I use alsamixer to lower the PCM level?
<ether_c> there should be a column in alsamixer called "PCM"
<afd_> What can I do if some stupid program deleted my hostname from /etc/hosts and I can't run sudo (it timeouts saying it can't find my host)
<secret901> ether_c: nope, I can see Master, PC Speak, and BaseFRQ
<orvokki> googlah: Eh, if it has bugs, it doesn't work flawlessly...
<afd_> this was caused by kde network manager's config applet
<ether_c> so, you're just missing your /etc/hosts file?
<afd_> ether_c: no, it just can't resolve tibi-laptop, which is the name of my localhost
<ether_c> secret901: that's weird, I can see PCM, but no master on mine
<orvokki> Could always start the system in single-user mode and add the host to /etc/hosts.
<secret901> ether_c: how many columns do you see?
<afd_> orvokki: add "single" to the boot entry?
<ether_c> like.. 7
<googlah> orvokki: true true.. but mostly flawlessy. :)
<ether_c> afd_: what's in your /etc/hosts then?
<orvokki> afd_: I think so, yes.
<secret901> ether_c: you're not having static problems with the sound, are you?
<ether_c> secret901: a little
<ether_c> only when cpu-heavy work is going on
<ether_c> I get occasional blips
<ether_c> personally, gutsy was waaay better on this hp laptop
<ether_c> than hardy is
<secret901> ether_c: not as bad as my problem then; the static is drowning out the actual sound
<ether_c> afd_: try "ping tibi-laptop"
<afd_> ether_c: there's localhost aliased to 127.0.0.1, but tibi-laptop, which is the name the installer asked me (way back in edgy) is not there anymore
<afd_> kde's setting manager > network settings deleted
<ether_c> ok
<afd_> I never can trust that software
<ether_c> just add this line
<afd_> it always makes problem
<afd_> I shouldn't have used it now either ...
<secret901> h3sp4wn: are you still using oss4?
<ether_c> 127.0.0.1       tibi-laptop
<h3sp4wn> secret901: Yep
<afd_> but I thought, hey, it's a new OS version, maybe I should try it
<afd_> yeah, I know how the hosts work
<secret901> h3sp4wn: is it integrated with Volume control?
<afd_> I'm just angry that it fails on such a simple task
<ether_c> yeah, but at least that's easily fixable
<afd_> I hate restarting :)
<ether_c> unlike driver problems
<secret901> It takes a really long time to reboot in 8.4
<afd_> hardy is kind of buggy with the network
<afd_> it can't find access points on my laptop if the AP was rebooted
<secret901> I wish there was a rollback option
<h3sp4wn> secret901: You need a newer - libgstossaudio.so
<afd_> if it doesn't connect to an AP when started, I can't connect to any other AP
<h3sp4wn> secret901: I never bothered - are you on 32bit or 64bit ?
<secret901> h3sp4wn: 32
<afd_> when I reboot the CPU goes to max and stays like that for 10  minutes (of course, I've shut it down manually then)
<afd_> so far, I haven't had any benefits
<afd_> oh, and now that i've rebooted with single, there's a "recovery menu" that appeared
<afd_> unfortunately I can't select anything, when I hit a key it's all wrong!
<afd_> there's gibberish that appears on the screen
<HorizonXP> pestilence?
<HorizonXP> how do I get bind9 to maintain its DNS records?
<HorizonXP> right now, every time I restart, it seems to lose them
<ethana2> oh wow
<ethana2> jenda, you threw me there
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> ...I saw this, switched tabs to ##dvorak and ... wait a minute.....
<ethana2> ^_^
<jenda> ethana2: hmm? :)
<ethana2> jenda: i'm not used to seeing the same last line of text in two channels
<jenda> aha :)
<ethana2> jenda: it usually means I didn't /actually/ switch tabs
<ethana2> Thomas van der Burgt found my bug on colemak..
<ethana2> looks like he'll be able to fix it...  will it make it into Hardy?
<ethana2> ...all minor bugfixes are accepted until release, right?
<ethana2> Is anyone else here picky enough about keyboards to run into Bug 188308?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188308 in ubuntu "colemak is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188308
<kalatian_> is colemak included in hardy by default?
<jimiridge> install it and find out
<jimiridge> i code in zero's and ones i type with a qwerty and do most things in bash
<fotoflo> hmm how do i get java installed on my ubuntu box?
<fotoflo> do i need to change my repos?
<kalatian_> there should be a sun-java package or something
<asdrubal> how do I change the page size from 4kb to 2MB in make menuconfig?
<asdrubal> I can't find the option
<jimiridge> i miean comon there are only a handfull of different keyboard layouts and "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  lets you set prolly any layout in use
<jimiridge> jre
<jimiridge> java runtime environment
<kalatian_> haha, colemak is included
<jimiridge> aptitude search for it
<kalatian_> sun-java-[5,6]-jre
<kalatian_> or jdk, bin, etc
<ghanthar> hi, I have problems with rhythmbox jamendo plugin.... I did a search on it, it looks like this was a bug in gutsy, there was a patch for this but the patch is applied on hardy... still not working.... any clues?
<quentusrex> I've just updated to the beta.
<quentusrex> How do I get my sound back.
<DistroJockey> quentusrex: what did you upgrade from?
<quentusrex> 7.10
<quentusrex> I think my onboard sound isn't detected.
<DistroJockey> quentusrex:  maybe try double-clicking the speaker icon near the clock and changing the device in the file menu
<quentusrex> from lspci: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<quentusrex> GStreamer devices found...
<quentusrex> no devices found.
<DistroJockey> quentusrex: what about in System - Preferences - Sound  ?
<quentusrex> no devices.
<Anosh> I recieve an invalid disk error when I try to run Hardy beta CD
<DistroJockey> :(
<DistroJockey> sorry quentusrex, no futher ideas atm
<DistroJockey> further^
<quentusrex> how would I have ubuntu do a hardware scan?
<jimiridge> lshw?
<jimiridge> ps this isnt windows
<Anosh> I recieve an invalid disk error when I try to run Hardy beta CD from windows
<quentusrex> jimiridge, I know this isn't windows.
<DistroJockey> modprobe maybe?
<quentusrex>  *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<quentusrex>              description: Audio device
<quentusrex>              product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<quentusrex>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<quentusrex>              physical id: 1b
<quentusrex>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<quentusrex>              version: 01
<quentusrex>              width: 64 bits
<quentusrex>              clock: 33MHz
<quentusrex>              capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
<quentusrex>              configuration: latency=0
<quentusrex> oops,,
<quentusrex> was suppose to be on one line.
<jimiridge> dont do that
<DistroJockey> I was thinking it may have been related to the switch from ALSA to PulseAudio
<quentusrex> I think it would be related to that.
<DistroJockey> as I doubt that hardware that worked in 7.10 would not be supported in *.04
<jimiridge> missing the driver/module
<DistroJockey> 8.04^
<jimiridge> lsmod |grep snd
<jimiridge> anything?
<quentusrex> nothing
<jimiridge> yup no kernel sound modules
<jimiridge> alsa
<h3sp4wn> Try building alsa-source with module-assistant
<jimiridge> hey thats the same card i have i think
<jimiridge> module snd-hda-intel
<catweazle> !alsa-help | quentusrex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-help - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quentusrex> :)
<jimiridge> module-assistant i agree
<quentusrex> so, what command do I need to run?
<Anosh>  I recieve an invalid disk error when I try to run Hardy beta CD from windows, when I boot from the cd I see the splash screen but i can not boot into live cd or installation or even check the media for defects
<catweazle> "sudo aptitude install module-assistant" followed by "sudo module-assistant auto-install alsa-source" should do it.
<jimiridge> aptitude install module-assistant
<Adys> Any idea what the latest libpulse update does?
<DistroJockey> Anosh: did the md5sum of the iso check out?
<Anosh> DistroJockey I dont know how to do that in windows
<h3sp4wn> you would - auto-install alsa
<DistroJockey> Anosh: google md5sum.exe and pick a nice one
<h3sp4wn> or aptitude install alsa-source
<jimiridge> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/pulseaudio/+changelog
<Adys> SOrry for that, crashed - Any idea what the latest libpulse update does?
<h3sp4wn> aptitude changelog
<jimiridge> h3sp4wn, thats cool
<jimiridge> i've been doing everything the hard way
<Adys> jimiridge:  cheers :)
<DistroJockey> Anosh: also a good idea to burn at a fairly slow speed, like 4x
<Adys> and nah aptitude changelogs are not avail atm
<Hiraj> DistroJockey i use infrarecorder which already burns it at 3x
<jimiridge> aptitude changelog libpulse0
<DistroJockey> Hiraj: never heard of that one, but most can choose a speed
<jimiridge> cdrdao ftw ;)
<jimiridge> bored
<fotoflo> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<bazhang> try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fotoflo> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre  -- do i have to alter my apt sources?
<bazhang> did you install the restricted-extras? fotoflo
<h3sp4wn> there is apt-listchanges as well
<DistroJockey> When dealing with Java in Hardy beta, this link may help to get it working with Firefox once you get it installed:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/173966
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173966 in sun-java6 "java plugin not working in firefox 3 on ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DistroJockey> did I ask you ubotu? ;P
<DistroJockey> *pats ubotu on the head*
<kuil> hi all.. anybody here using hardy with an intel/i810 card?
<kuil> i have a dell d820 laptop and I would like to use dualscreen
<kuil> but so far not much luck..
<kuil> there are 2 drivers that I can choose (according to apt) -intel and -i810
<kuil> not sure which one to pick
<DistroJockey> well, i810 is more specific than intel
<kuil> so probably i810 is the best driver then?
<DistroJockey> yep
<kuil> but should dual screen work with that driver? I currently have clone view
<DistroJockey> intel, would probably add i810 plus lots more
<DistroJockey> no idea here sorry
<kuil> k.. thx
<DistroJockey> np
<kuil> any idea where to ask?
<DistroJockey> nope, sorry
<ethana2> well
<kuil> it's always hard what 'works out of the box' means on different forums
<ethana2> we have a d830
<ethana2> we wanted to do dual /seat/
<ethana2> ...we got dual screen working
<kuil> ah.. nice!
<ethana2> without messing with any drivers...
<ethana2> but i don't know the chipset for the d820
<ethana2> we have an x1300, I think
<kuil> lspci says: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> ...i guess it's different then
<kuil> before I had a d800
<kuil> (nvidia chipset)
<kuil> but there hibernate refused to work
<kuil> with native drivers
<ethana2> well good luck
<ethana2> I'm going to go to sleep now
<kuil> does 'hotplug' of an extra screen work for you?
<kuil> ok.. sleep well
<kuil> thx
<ethana2> well first..
<ethana2> when i hotplug a screen
<ethana2> userful pops up to figure out what I want to do with it
<ethana2> ..all my screens are the same specs though
<ethana2> mainly I plug in keyboards and mice
<ethana2> and i have to assign them a seat
<ethana2> by pressing an F* key and clicking
<ethana2> ..anyways, see y'all later
<kuil> k.. I use my laptop in a dockingstation at work .. and 'normal' at home.. that works fine
<KenSentMe> Hi, i' m still struggling to get my wireless network connection running on my office network. After i install linux-restricted-modules networkmanager could use the network interface to connect to my home network, but connecting to the office network wont work, however it did in gutsy (with nm)
<kuil> thx
 * ethana2 goes to bed
<KenSentMe> I used to connect to the network through wpa enterprise, peap, dynamic wep and mschapv2. It seems like the password i enter is put in the private key field, although i enter it in the identity field above
<quentusrex> if you hear more people talking about broken sound
<quentusrex> please forward them to this link:
<quentusrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200338/comments/125
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released]
<quentusrex> The freaking kernel modules aren't installed by default...
<SWAT> the 3945 (intel wlan) doesn't seem to want to associate. Is this currently being worked on? I'm using the iwl driver by the way.
<KenSentMe> SWAT, i got the problem with a wpa enterprise network, but my wep at home worked
<quentusrex> sheesh... The freaking kernel modules aren't installed by default...
<quentusrex> Who is responsible to make sure that the kernel modules should be installed with the install of the kernel???
<Jaymac> quentusrex: heard you the first time :)
<quentusrex> I know.... I'm just ranting....
<quentusrex> excuse the rant....
<Adys> How good is konqueror as a replacement for nautilus under ubuntu (gnome)? Im not fond of KDE apps generally but Im starting to hate nautilus and i hear konqueror is awesome
<quentusrex> jaymac, do you know why the kernel modules wouldn't be installed by default?
<kuil> Adys: don't know how it works in gnome ... but I really do love konqueror
<Adys> Does it handle ftp/sftp well?
<kuil> I use fish:// (ssh) a lot
<kuil> ftp not so much.. but that should work as well
<Adys> yeah i dont use ftp, but just in case
<Adys> ah well ill just try it
<Adys> how do I go for changing the default file manager?
<kuil> hmm.. couldn't really tell.. haven't used gnome a lot :(
<kuil> sorry
<Adys> heh aight :) ill find
<SWAT> KenSentMe, check launchpad
<KenSentMe> SWAT, checking, but couldnt find a similar bug, got a link?
<KRF> why dont you install "libarts1-xine" by default? it's very useful for video previews in konqueror
<Adys> kuil:  you were right, konqueror is awesome :)
<kuil> Adys: ;)
<kuil> some kde applications really suck (kmail).. others work nice..
<KRF> kmail sucks?
<Adys> I just wish nautilus had decent tab management
<kuil> KRF: at least that is my experience
<Adys> and tooltips, and good sftp handling, and undo operations
<Adys> and better scripting options.
<_ruben> kmail sure aint perfect, but sure doesnt suck either
<KRF> i quite love kmail. its one of the best apps in kde
<kuil> :) good to see different user experiences
<KRF> filters are quite easy to set up and stuff
<KRF> yes :)
<Adys> And why are people still using mail client? Gmail interface, or google apps mail with your own mail :)
<kuil> I use it connected to a 'local' port that is forwarded ussing ssh -L
<_ruben> kmail and konsole i use on a daily basis .. using remote x and and cygwin x server on winxp :p
<kuil> if my network drops.. and I re-enable it.. I need to restart kmail
<kuil> stuff like... i view a message.. and press forward.. it downloads that message again.. (although I am viewing it already)
<Adys> _ruben: how is konsole better than gnome-terminal? people say its better, i see no difference :/
<kuil> _ruben: i still use kmail.. since I like the 'kontact' application...
<kuil> but I think it can be better.. love to try mailody
<_ruben> Adys: i wouldnt know .. never really used gnome
<Adys> Bah hehe
<_ruben> kuil: im using kontact as well in fact .. with only kmail and korganizer plugins tho
<stefan> hi. is there anyone who has problems with wireless?
<kuil> stefan: not anymore..
<kuil> (lucky me :) )
<_ruben> Adys: still hoping for the reattach functionality to come back .. you can detach a tab into a single window .. but cant go back
 * kuil knocks on wood
<Adys> oh
<asdrubal> if I run 64bit ubuntu what problems will I have?
<stefan> kuil: well i do have. ubuntu says i haven't got a wirelesscard. but that's not the truth, because on xp i had a wirelesscard.
<asdrubal> will I be able to run wine games?
<asdrubal> with say... nvidia drivers
<kuil> stefan: lspci .. what does that tell  you?
<void^> asdrubal: yes.
<kuil> asdrubal: depends on the game ofcourse
<asdrubal> void^, will I have to do LDPRELOAD?
<Adys> asdrubal:  i run wine on amd64 without any problems
<stefan> kuil: http://pastebin.com/m6eb7bd43
<asdrubal> Adys, will any opengl games work on 65bit?
<asdrubal> 64
<PodMan99a> hey all with heron is there a apt-get i can run to show php colouring in vim
<Adys> sure
<kuil> stefan: can you do lsmod?
<kuil> lsmod | grep iwl
<asdrubal> Adys, so what problems might I run into if I run 64bit ubuntu
<void^> asdrubal: i've just played il2 (ww2 flightsim) in opengl mode on my 64bit hardy, works perfectly.
<asdrubal> void^, you have nvidia card?
<Adys> asdrubal: Not wine ones most likely
<void^> yes.
<asdrubal> so wine opengl games wont work
<asdrubal> ?
<kuil> stefan: you have the same card as I have
<void^> did i just say "works perfectly"?
<KenSentMe> stefan, are you running a clean install or an upgrade from gutsy. For the latter: install the linux-restricted-modules packages
<stefan> kuil:
<stefan> stefan@LGS1:~$ lsmod | grep iwl
<stefan> iwl3945               100596  0
<stefan> iwlwifi_mac80211      251876  1 iwl3945
<stefan> cfg80211               17680  1 iwlwifi_mac80211
<asdrubal> ok
<asdrubal> heh
<stefan> i installed the beta version of 8.04
<kuil> that looks ok
<kuil> stefan: and iwconfig?
<kuil> i run the beta (with daily updates) as well
<void^> asdrubal: in general opengl works way better than d3d in wine.
<stefan> stefan@LGS1:~$ iwconfig
<stefan> lo        no wireless extensions.
<stefan> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<stefan> strange i think.
<salted-light> hi averyone. i'm new to linux, just a few days since i've used first time...
<salted-light> jus one thing: the iso image from torrent seems to be broken, but the check was ok...
<kuil> stefan: dmesg | grep 3945
<salted-light>  wen checked the cd there was just one eror in 1 file... did work to install, just using it, but some files were "diferent" and i have used the "skip" option...
<salted-light> there seems to be more errors but i think i'l reinstall it...
<stefan> wait i have to paste it
<stefan> http://pastebin.com/m60f79897
<salted-light> someone should check this... beside this, i hope that i am wrong and not the cd image :))
<salted-light> cheers averyone... have fun :)
<kuil> stefan: there is a switch.. that made it disabled..
<kuil> enabeling it on a life system hasn't worked for me
<kuil> I had to enable it .. and then reboot (maybe reload drivers should work as well)
<kuil> but the line "adio Frequency Kill Switch is On:" shouldn't be there
<kuil> you can try rmmod iwl3945 && modprobe iwl3945
<stefan> well there is no button on my case for it
<kuil> after you enabled it
<stefan> i had to press fn+f6
<kuil> k..
<kuil> and if you enable it and then reload the module?
<kuil> (rmmod and modprobe)
<kuil> does that work for you?
<kuil> usually you can choose to disable that key and always have it on in your bios settings
<stefan> rmmod iwl3945
<stefan> doest not exist
<stefan> in /proc/modules
<kuil> 11:27 < stefan> iwl3945               100596  0
<kuil> it is listed there
<kuil> so you should be able to do (as root/sudo) rmmod
<KRF> stefan, computer modelüß
<KRF> model?
<dredhammer> gstreamer dvd playback seems once again to be broken with the latest gstreamer upgrade
<stefan> oh i writed wil:S:D
<stefan> lgs1
<kuil> :)
<stefan> stefan@LGS1:~$ sudo rmmod iwl3945
<stefan> [sudo] password for stefan:
<stefan> stefan@LGS1:~$
<stefan> did that change something?
<kuil> lsmod | grep 3495
<kuil> now the module should be unloaded
<kuil> after that please to modprobe iwl3945
<kuil> and then dmesg | grep 3945
<kuil> to check if that line is still there
<stefan> if i enter lsmod | grep 3945 nothing happens. is that good?
<kuil> probably all modules are removed
<kuil> that would be ok
<stefan> stefan@LGS1:~$ modprobe iwl3945
<stefan> FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko): Operation not permitted
<kuil> sudo
<kuil> sorry
<stefan> stefan@LGS1:~$ sudo modprobe iwl3945
<stefan> stefan@LGS1:~$
<stefan> nothing happens.
<kuil> could you try the lsmod again?
<stefan> stefan@LGS1:~$ sudo lsmod | grep 3945
<stefan> iwl3945               100596  0
<stefan> iwlwifi_mac80211      251876  1 iwl3945
<Zvezdichko> hmmm
<Zvezdichko> soon my upgrade is going to be completed. I wonder whether there will be problems, because I installed KDE 4 for Gutsy
<kuil> stefan: and dmesg?
<kuil> or iwconfig
<kuil> anybody here knows why tab completion is removed in hardy over 'ssh' (scp)
<kuil> that used to work (after installing a authorized key)
<orvokki> Check that you have a shell that supports it.
<stefan> http://pastebin.com/mdacaba8
<stefan> iwconfig: still no wireless extensions
<kuil> orvokki: how?
<orvokki> Well, which shell are you using? echo $SHELL
<kuil> stefan: [ 2749.817881] iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<kuil> [ 2749.817886] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<kuil> somehow it is still on.. don't know how to disable that on your pc .. sorry..
<kuil> you don't have a dell d820?
<kuil> orvokki: /bin/bash
<kuil> which I guess I was using on fiesty as well
<Ng> kuil: install bash-completion and the ssh completion will return
<PodMan99a> hey all ... my dell usb keyboard on heron is not recognising correct commands from keyboard on the numpad
<kuil> Ng: thx!
<kuil> that worked
<KRF> stefan, add "noapic" to your boot kernel parameters
<KRF> maybe thatll help
<stefan> okey
<stefan> krf: how to?
<stefan> sudo apt-get install noapic?
<KRF> stefan, no. you know how to edit files with nano?
<stefan> :S
<stefan> not really...
<tehknow> can someone help me with a dual monitor setup on hardy?
<tehknow> I had it working in 7.10, but when I upgraded I changed the video driver by mistake
<KRF> stefan, run `sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst`
<KRF> then add "noapic" to the line that starts with "# kopt"
<tehknow> now whenever I try to change the settings using the the 'screens and resolution' app x crashes and fails
<KRF> then run `sudo update-grub`, restart
<tehknow> 'screens and graphics' *
<kuil> tehknow: problem with dual screen here as well :(
<tehknow> it was working, which is the annoying thing
<tehknow> I just want it to work again.
<kuil> hmm.. not here
<tehknow> I used envy to install drivers on gutsy
<KRF> i dont have the courage to try out dual head
<KRF> :P
<tehknow> and it worked, but now it doesn't I can't remember what I changed it from
<stefan> # kopt=root=UUID=9f51f4e0-c91f-43b5-87cd-26269db8741b ro : this one?
<tehknow> I have an nvidia geforce 6200 and 2 monitors, one vga and one dvi
<kuil> intel driver here
<tehknow> I am using a restricted driver, or so the hardware drivers pane tells me
<tehknow> does anyone have any ideas?
<KRF> stefan, yes
<elbermungsterses> i have a little question. if you upgrade to hardy beta now and the stable release comes out, all you have to do to upgrade is open update manager, click on "reload" and the "new distro available" will appear?
<tehknow> elbermungsterses, yes, its a seamless upgrade
<elbermungsterses> or is it more complicated?
<DistroJockey> :)
<elbermungsterses> sweet!
<elbermungsterses> thanks.
<stefan> like this:
<stefan> # kopt=root=UUID=9f51f4e0-c91f-43b5-87cd-26269db8741b ro noapic
<KRF> stefan, yes. save and run `sudo update-grub` and restart
<stefan> ok gotta restart
<stefan> 2 minutes
<stefan> okey i'm back
<stefan> there was again the message "no wireless card found"
<bicyclist> Does anyone have a Ricoh Motion Eye Webcam running ?
<bicyclist> I got one but it only works fine in cheese. Gives me wierd lines in xawtv
<DistroJockey> stefan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200338/comments/125
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released]
<DistroJockey> stefan: maybe that will help
<tmh__> yeah, "fix released", geez
<stefan> okey. will look at it. gotta go for lunch
<DistroJockey> stefan: even thought it says sound, it may relate
<Zvezdichko> a new open office released, will it be integrated in hardy?
<testi> apt-get says, that I have to run 'dpkg --configure -a' because dpkg was interrupted. I then run that command which doesn't successfully return (update-initramfs can't find a directory /lib/modules/2.6.24.3 and fails)
<testi> and it seems that if it doesn't successfully return dpkg keeps in that state 'interrupted'
<DistroJockey> markvandenborre: maybe try:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DistroJockey> markvandenborre: backup xorg.conf first
<jimqode> what does -phigh do?
<DistroJockey> jimqode: not entirely sure :)
<DistroJockey> jimqode: but that's what xorg.conf says to do :)
<jimqode> DistroJockey, :) I always used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. it works. weird...
<DistroJockey> jimqode: automatic updated if it was edited it says
<markvandenborre> DistroJockey: sorry, I should have mentioned that I'm mostly doing this
<markvandenborre> to shake out bugs
<markvandenborre> from the upgrade process
<markvandenborre> not for my own benefit really
<DistroJockey> markvandenborre: ahh, I never upgrade :)
<DistroJockey> nods
<markvandenborre> I apt-get dist-upgraded
<markvandenborre> had a customised xorg.xonf before
<DistroJockey> I will try that one day :)
<markvandenborre> when I used that one, I had working scrolling touchpad
<markvandenborre> but my screen would be blank when putting the thing to sleep
<markvandenborre> (in hardy, worked fine in gutsy)
<J-_> hmm, it seems the volume applet has crashed
<markvandenborre> I moved my xorg.conf aside, and the problem was gone
<J-_> well, not my applet, but the thing when you adjust volume with extra keys a thing comes up saying what volume you're at
<DistroJockey> xorg is quite a bit different in Hardy
<markvandenborre> I'm curious on how an end user would have to deal with that
<DistroJockey> nods
<adinc> does someone know where the kernel sources are installed if i install the ubuntu kernel source package?
<DistroJockey> upgrades from gutsy seem to be not going that well in a few areas
<jimqode> adinc, /usr/src
<adinc> jimqode: and does this include the original .config which is used in the precompiled package?
<jimqode> adinc. no you can find the config file in /boot
<adinc> jimqode: but this config does not cover all the switches, like those from the ubuntu modules for example
<jimqode> adinc, ubuntu modules are a seperate package
<stefan> okey i'm back
<DistroJockey> wb
<stefan> distrojockey:: did you send me this url?
<DistroJockey> stefan: maybe
<adinc> jimqode: yes, i would like to have the kernel sources and the used config file for the kernel in hardy, where do i get this from?
<DistroJockey> stefan: what were we talking about again?
<stefan> distrojockey: about my wireless that doesn't work
<stefan> and you sent me an url to solve this problem
<stefan> wait
<stefan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200338/comments/125
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released]
<DistroJockey> stefan: yes, I sent that url
<stefan> distrojockey: well there's en error during installing it. can't find this package^
<jimqode> adinc, you also need linux-restricted-modules package for a complete ubuntu kernel.
<jimqode> adinc, they can't be included in kernel source package because some of them are not even open source.
<adinc> jimqode: ahhh, so the linux-kernel source and the restricted modules sources?
<DistroJockey> stefan: as I did not post it and havn't really looked into it, maybe the kernel version is different or you don't have the repository enabled?
<jimqode> adinc, yes. but if you are just trying to make custom kernel, compile the kernel from the sources with the config file from /boot, then reinstall restricted modules. you don't have to recompile them
<adinc> if i download the packaged ubuntu kernel sources, where does it install them? that the iwl3945 driver for example is not switched on in the /boot config file it must have been done somewhere else
<adinc> jimqode: the reason why i wanted make my own kernel is because of this module, since this doesn't work with hardy i wanted to test it
<stefan> distrojockey:: how can i find this repository?
<jimqode> adinc you don't need kernel sources to compile a module, just headers is fine.
<DistroJockey> stefan: maybe in System - Administration - Software Sources
<adinc> adinc: have you got a wiki page for me somewhere?
<jimqode> adinc, http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<DistroJockey> stefan: but not really sure what repo it would be in
<jimqode> adinc, this is for kernel compilation. if you are just compiling a module be sure linux-headers is installed then ./configure, make, modprobe -i module_name
<adinc> you mean configure in the module source?
<[Ramy]> i'm trying to boot hardy image from hard disk i stopped at phillip lougher?
<stefan> distrojockey:: do you think a reinstallation could solve the problem?
<jimqode> adinc, yes
<DistroJockey> stefan: if you have a spare hard drive you can test on, a clean install is worth a try I guess
<stefan> okey
<DistroJockey> stefan: but I can't say for sure it will help
<stefan> thanks for help
<DistroJockey> np problem
<DistroJockey> good luck
<stefan> well it's how you say: it's worth a try:=
<Ng> [Ramy]: he worked on the ubuntu kernel for a while - can you be a little more specific about where it stopped?
<stefan> np;)
<DistroJockey> indeed :)
<DistroJockey> heh
<DistroJockey> used to typing np, but tried to type more fully ;P
<[Ramy]> Ng it stooped at usb1- configuration
<Ng> [Ramy]: hmm that's quite strange. did the liveCD work?
<Svish> how does the updater thingy work with running applications?
<Pici> Svish: What do you mean?
<Svish> it was a pidgin update I saw. and it updated. but I am using it.
<Svish> is it updated? or will i have to restart pidgin?
<Svish> or maybe the computer?
<NET||abuse> hmm, was I talking with someone who had issues with their usb ports?
<Pici> Svish: No, you need to restart pidgin
<Svish> ok, thats what I thought
<Svish> thanks :)
<Svish> anyone here having used Aptana in ubuntu before?
<[Ramy]> Ng yes
<[Ramy]> i pressed alt+enter and everythinn is working now
<Svish> Is Screens and Graphics supposed to work?
<Svish> cause when I use it, it messes everything up...
<Svish> ubuntu managed to find the correct resolution and stuff during setup, but if I try to adjust anything in Screens and Graphics, it goes mental and all I get is like... 800x600 or something like that
<Svish> reinstalled ubuntu to get it back to normal :S
<jimqode> Svish, it is supposed to work. You should look for a bug report for that, if there are none you should open one.
<wangfg-x31> why my gui system menus not work?
<Svish> jimqode: would like to investigate it further, but thing is that I dont really want to reinstall ubuntu again :p
<jimqode> keep a copy of your xorg.conf somewhere
<Svish> is it a way to make ubuntu run its... hardware automagic setup stuff again?
<jimqode> Svish, "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver" should bring your display settings back
<amx109> on my first initial login, the 'desktop' part doesnt render, but if i logout and log back in it comes back. anyone having a similar problem?
<Svish> -phigh?
<jimqode> Svish, i don't know what phigh does. xorg.conf says to add it.
<Svish> aha
<jimqode> Svish, you should backup your xorg.conf anyway
<Dr_willis> check the man pages for dpkg-reconfigure
<Svish> jimqode: yeah, working on it now :)
<Dr_willis> and yes ALWAYS keep backups of imporntant files like that one. :)
<Dr_willis> its amazing how minimal my xorg.conf is in Hardy.
<Dr_willis> I dont even see a driver 'nvidia' line.
<Svish> jimqode: so if I mess things up, I would just boot up in recovery mode, replace it with backup, and reboot in normal mode?
<Dr_willis> if it messes up, go to console, replace it. resart kdm/gdm - no need to boot to reciovery mode. :)
<dns53> the new xorg is suppost to work without an xorg.conf, have not tested it though
<jimqode> Svish, just press ctrl+alt+f1. it should take you to a console. you can copy the file over there. then run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' . your x server should restart
<Svish> hm... section screen looks very weird... Identifier "Default Screen", Monitor "Configured Monitor", Device "Configured Video Device" :|
<jimqode> Svish, no need for rebooting
<Svish> aha
<Dr_willis> dns53,  makes it a bit hard for me to set up my nvidia logo then. :)
<Svish> cool
<Zvezdichko> wow, my upgrade started, but I feel
<Zvezdichko> I missed the config of gdm :(
<Spenc3> does hardy supports the new version of OSS driver?
<NET||abuse> is there a package for floola at all?
<NET||abuse> i want to find a good app for working with ipods,, and i'm not a fan of gtkpod
<amx109> NET||abuse, tried amarok?
<NET||abuse> mmm, is amarok 1st not only a kde app, but also a bit on the heavy side
<amx109> works well for me under gnome
<NET||abuse> well sure you can load it in gnome, but the extra weight of kde libraries, and just the bloat of unneccessary features is too much..
<NET||abuse> I only have a celeron m 1.4Ghz laptop here ;)
<amx109> ah
<NET||abuse> that said, it doesn't stop me running lotsa nice compiz effects, awn and gnome-do :)
<amx109> heh, i run compiz on my eee. well worth it
<NET||abuse> oooh, eee i love it
<NET||abuse> was at the lug meeting here last night, one of the guys has one, i wanted to play with it...
<amx109> how much memory do u hav in your laptop?
<NET||abuse> 1.25GB
<amx109> the default xandros OS that came with the eee had amarok as its music player
<co0lingFir3> hey folks! how do i disable the integrity check in brasero?
<NET||abuse> co0lingFir3, hmm, i'll check,, though isn't it a good thing to do ;)
<warrend> hi
<co0lingFir3> NET||abuse: hmm, it might be a good thing, but useless imho
<NET||abuse> co0lingFir3, go to edit->plugins, disable the md5sum plugin
<co0lingFir3> NET||abuse: takes quite long for me and i really dont need it
<warrend> i would like to know if it is normal that now with hardy the bootsplash is ugly?
<Lynoure> ugly?
<warrend> before it looked smaller and better
<warrend> yeah
<NET||abuse> yeh, the progress bar on the boot splash is too fat
<warrend> it's like you're booting in a too little reolustion
<Lynoure> no idea what you mean, so I'd say "no"
<warrend> and the bootsplash is too great
<co0lingFir3> NET||abuse: thx
<warrend> isn't it a bug?
<warrend> for example the bootsplash should be vga=795 in 1280x1024x32
<warrend> but it isn't the case
<NET||abuse> warrend, nah, prolly just our community art work is a little off  :)
<NET||abuse> my laptop can't even display 1280x1024,,
<NET||abuse> so it couldn't be that by default no?
<warrend> will it look back like on gutsy do you think?
<NET||abuse> surely it's a 640x480 or 800x600
<amx109> NET||abuse, my eee has a 600Mhz celeron processor and 2gb of ram. its running Amarok in gnome fine. you could try it and if u still dont like it, remove it?
<warrend> it should be the same as your resolution (like in gutsy thoguhà)
<NET||abuse> amx109, no, i've tried it and i really just want a lighter tool
<amx109> NET||abuse, fair enough
<NET||abuse> so was wondering if there was a floola deb being maintained somewhere.
<tuntun> I install hardy using wubi, did 100MB of udpates, restarted and then got "initramfs" prompt. whats gone wrong?
<amx109> NET||abuse, you could compile it into a deb and 'roll your own'?
<wangfg-x31> why after boot x-windows, then the terminal cannot display charactors?
<tuntun> I install hardy using wubi, did 100MB of udpates, restarted and then got "initramfs" prompt. whats gone wrong?
<Dr_willis> we heard you the first time.
<Zvezdichko> dunno
<Dr_willis> :) and  i dont use wubi.. so no idea
<Dr_willis> 100mb of updates? thats not a lot. I think i had 200+ just today
<Changlinn> Anyone installed the Server version of 8.04 yet, I keep getting errors on install saying that there are files missing, I have verified the md5sum of the iso and burnt disk are all good, but a media check says it is bad, re-burnt same thing.
<PodMan99a> hardy updates rock loads of them its great however im getting same thing with tuntun however i just booted to an older kernel
<Zvezdichko> 200 mbs of updates?
<Zvezdichko> wowwww!
<Zvezdichko> you have to be kidding us :)
<Dr_willis> I got about everything thats installable .. installed.. :)
<tuntun> initramf[ile]s[ystem], is used the ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<Zvezdichko> I remember that last time I used Gutsy (it was still in the development branch) dpkg crashed and we had to return to an older version
<Zvezdichko> until a fix is available
<m12> hello
<m12> since my prism54usb is not working right on HH , could i copy/paste on from GG to HH and use that one to have it working ?
<Svish> um, does 8.04 have a minimum disk size for the root?
<Zvezdichko> that's the scarriest part: setting up all software. it's the place where things may mess up
<fromport> svish: which 8.04 version ? server kde gnome
<Svish> um, regular desktop ubuntu
<fromport> it's about  2.2 gig in total. without user data
<Svish> it didnt say anything against my partitioning on my laptop. but on my friends laptop it says something like: Some of the partitions you made are too small. make the following partitions at least this large in bytes:
<Svish> / 2006872576
<kuil> hi.. any birt/eclipse users here?
<Svish> the harddrive is 60 gb I think. i created a swap of 1gb and a ext3 for / of about 10 gb. the rest is for the already existing ntfs partition
<kuil> I am having trouble with some birt/eclipse stuff since I updated to hardy.. (java swt-gtk stuff)
<m12> kuil , yes
<kuil> does that work for you?
<m12> it works all without problem , but fresh install of beta
<kuil> I can't preview any reports....
<kuil> I got en 'incompatible version' error
<kuil> "version mismatch"
<Changlinn> Anyone installed the Server version of 8.04 yet, I keep getting errors on install saying that there are files missing or the CD is damaged, I have verified the md5sum of the iso and burnt disk are all good, but a media check says it is bad, re-burnt same thing.
<Changlinn> md5sum /dev/cdrom and md5sum /path/to/8.04.iso give the same result, that matches the md5sums on the site
<kuil> m12: are you using gnome or kde?
<m12> kuil , gnome
<Pici> Changlinn: Are you using a daily ISO of the server CD?
<kuil> k.. maybe I should try that then...
<Svish> do I choose Primary or Logical for the partitions?
<m12> kuil , backup your evolution data
<Changlinn> Pici: no, just the beta
<m12> kuil , then try reinstall evolution
<kuil> I don't use evolution... but thx!
<m12> ok
<busan> hello
<Pici> Changlinn: Have you tried burning at the slowest speed your writer supports?
<Changlinn> Pici: I am trying one of my pressed 7.10 desktops now
<Changlinn> I don't think it is the burn, two burns from two different machines
<busan> I'm trying ubuntu hardy 8.04
<Changlinn> and md5sum the disk is fine
<busan> can I downgrade my hardy to gutsi?
<Dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Dr_willis> busan,  not likely.
<Changlinn> #md5sum ubuntu-8.04-beta-server-i386.iso
<Changlinn> 81b5f754c5ee18d8c6f84e5d4f7f99c9  ubuntu-8.04-beta-server-i386.iso
<Changlinn> #md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Changlinn> 81b5f754c5ee18d8c6f84e5d4f7f99c9  /dev/cdrom
<busan> I have get many unsupport my system
<Pici> Changlinn: Its possible that the iso itself was not built properly.
<Changlinn> thats what I figured
<Dr_willis> busan,  the system may work better with a clean install, not a upgrade also..
<Changlinn> but I got it through the torrent and am still seeding it
<Changlinn> from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-beta-server-i386.iso.torrent
<Pici> Changlinn: Have you checked the md5sum from the website?
<Changlinn> Pici: yep, it matches here http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/MD5SUMS
<busan> a have report it, does team ubuntu will make a solution?
<Changlinn> Pici: can i just wget -c the existing iso against the daily and have it finish it up :P
<busan> des
<Dr_willis> busan,  go to the bug reporting site and report good quality bugs. search to be sure they have not allredy been reported.
<Pici> Changlinn: I do not know actually.  The daily isos are not tested with the same rigor that the proper releases are, so you may have other issues then.
<Zvezdichko> will the upgrade from gutsy to hardy delete all old config files?
<Pici> Zvezdichko: No.
<Changlinn> Pici: I didn't download a daily did I?
<Dr_willis> Zvezdichko,  they shouldent.
<Pici> Changlinn: Nope.
<busan> owh
<Changlinn> hrmm
<Zvezdichko> thank you, I'm still worried that I failed to configure kdm/gdm in the beginning
<busan> :-D
<Yazan-> hey, i have ubuntu running from a live CD and i want to connect to the internet, but it seems that the speedtouch connection icon(.lnk) doesn't open with ubuntu, so i want to download WINE and try openning the speedtouch from there
<Changlinn> Pici: looks like an issue with this servers cd drive :(
<Yazan-> will it work?
<Pici> Changlinn: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/205359
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205359 in ubuntu "Unable to install Hardy Beta Desktop i386" [Undecided,New]
<Changlinn> Pici: as the pressed version of 7.10 dies too
<Pici> Changlinn: oh
<Pici> Changlinn: nevermind then!
<Yazan-> any idea?
<busan> where is chanel to learn c++?
<Pici> Changlinn: This was the page I meant to link you to anyway: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/1418
<Pici> busan: /join ##C++
<busan>  /join ##C++
<busan>  /join #C++
<m12> :)
<busan> :-/
<m12> wihtout space on start
<busan> owh, sory, I'm just copy your msg
<Changlinn> Pici: it could still be the driver ubuntu uses for the drive, as when the install fails and I go back to detect cdrom drive, and tell it not to use hdparm it seems to load a couple of the debs
<Zvezdichko> cannot install compiz-gnome... :( that doesn't look well
<busan> how to get c++ app for my hardy?
<Zvezdichko> busan: sudo apt-get install g++
<Zvezdichko> g++ -o program program.cpp
<m12> Zvezdichko: compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Seems to be a bit of an issue with the nvidia packages..
<Zvezdichko> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured - cannot install compiz
<Zvezdichko> that's strange
<Zvezdichko> this is the message I receive
<m12> apt-get -f install
<Zvezdichko> more details: We are sorry, the packet compiz:1:0.7.2-0ubuntu2 couldn't be installed. you can help if you send the bug to developers
<busan> horee I have got my c++:-D
<[Ramy]> i have 3945 abg intel wireless card . it's not working
<busan> wait!!!! how to run my c++?
<dns53> g++ file.c
<busan> not run?
<dns53> well that will compile it and create an executable called a.out, so run ./a.out after it is built
<busan> ??
<dns53> what are you building, the usual ./configure, make, make install is what people ususally do for applications you build from source
<dns53> what are you building?
<busan> sudo apt-get g++
<jpatrick> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dns53> should be sudo apt-get install g++, but you may want to get the build-essentials package
<Zvezdichko> well, after running apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Zvezdichko> I have no more packages
<busan> how to run g++?
<Zvezdichko> this means that Hardy was installed... and the system wants a restart
<Zvezdichko> I'm a little worried about that :)
<Dr_willis> busan,  install the build-essential package, then its 'gcc'
<Dr_willis> brb.
<strabes> I love that I am now able to resume from suspend using the fglrx drivers, but if I enable compiz my computer slows down insanely for like thirty seconds after resuming
<Svish> how do you install a wireless card that was not enabled under the ubuntu installation?
<quentusrex> Why is it that when I try to start a java web application the java control panel opens???
<bicyclist> what happened to the xmms player ? I find xmms2 but xmms is no longer installable and several stream players depend on it.
<Zvezdichko> ok, I successfully upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy, the system loads OK
<quentusrex> Zvezdichko, how's your sound???
<Zvezdichko> however, there are some issues that must be worked. Firstly, I have two kernels - 2.6.24-12-generic and 2.6.22-14 generic
<Zvezdichko> quentusrex: my sound on KDE is out
<quentusrex> Zvezdichko, don't boot the 14 kernel
<Zvezdichko> doh! thank you, I wanted to delete the old one!
<quentusrex> Zvezdichko, run the command: sudo apt-get install linux-image-modules-2.6.24-12-386
<quentusrex> or something like that
<quentusrex> the Hardy upgrade doesn't install the kernel modules.....
<quentusrex> for some ****** reason...
<Zvezdichko> can't find the package for modules
<Zvezdichko> wait..
<quentusrex> and the .24-14 kernel doesn't work...
<[Ramy]> can anyone help me with Intel 3945 ABG ?
<[Ramy]> i installed hardy beta
<[Ramy]> the wireless card was detected but it does not wor k
<elbermungsterses> i got a problem upgrading from Gusty to Hardy. the error is unclear at the moment, but it says something like "there was a bug and the possible reason is that you are upgrading to a pre-release" or something.
<Zvezdichko> lol, I can't find the module file
<elbermungsterses> i'll get the complete error message ASAP
<quentusrex> Zvezdichko, apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-386
<indenial> anyone else getting lots of sigsegv errors in the beta?
<Zvezdichko> wow, that's the file, thank you
<Zvezdichko> :)
<Zvezdichko> if the sound works after that, will it be a good idea to delete the old kernel?
<elbermungsterses> probably yes.
<elbermungsterses> at least, that's what i do.
<elbermungsterses> and it works fine
<indenial> anyone else getting lots of sigsegv errors in hardy?
<elbermungsterses> is the upgrade process from hardy beta to stable seamless?
<elbermungsterses> just wondering
<Zvezdichko> hmmm, I have yet another question
<Zvezdichko> I have installed KDE 4 before, on Ubuntu Gutsy...
<Zvezdichko> it has remained there - is there something missing there?
<Zvezdichko> it looks very much the same
<Zvezdichko> only updated several of the files
<tonybrewerio> this hardy-beta ruined my apache, anyone have the same prob? ffs -.-
<Dr_willis> Using KDE4 right now. :) thers a lot of extras not installed by default for kder.
<Zvezdichko> Dr_willis: that's ok... how to install the other stuff?
<Dr_willis> with the package manager of course. :)
<Dr_willis> i just downloaded some 200+ mb of exttra goodies to play with
<elbermungsterses> wierd problem guys, i am only beginning to upgrade to hardy when update manager starts saying "627 updates available". is this normal?
<Dr_willis> its saying updates are avial.. while its updateing? :) it must be monitoring some file and just flagging an alert..
<Dr_willis> I tend to ignore that update manager whilei am doing things manually
<chade> good morning, I really could use some help with a wireless card (Broadcom chipset).  I can connect to networks fine, but the card will not go above 1mb.  Can someone please help me?
<steph_> I'm using hardy inside a virtual machine (vbox). But I have no sound. Is there someone here who has the same problem?
<Dr_willis> steph_,  you did enable the soundcard for the virtual machine?
<steph_> yes
<steph_> And yes my speakers are on :)  Do I need a specific module for pulse inside vbox?
<tehknow> I am having networking problems atm. I just installed a new zonet zn3301e gigabit network adaptor
<tehknow> and I can't select it as my network device.
<tehknow> its listed as a realtek card, but its not
<steph_> What I understand from pulse audio, is that it is a sort of network soun server. Do I need to create a bridge from the host to the guest?
<balgarath> Anyone running Beta on a Dell Inspiron 1501?
<jimqode> balgarath, xps m1330 here
<chade> balgarath:  i am running on a m1710 xps .. some of the hardware is similar, what is your question
<Dr_willis> vbox shouldent need that steph_   pulse audio lets you do a lot of neet tricks. but not needed for vbox i think.... i could be wrong.
<balgarath> was just curious how well everything worked..
<steph_> Thanks. I'll search around.
<chade> balgarath:  other than the wireless things work perfectly
<chade> dell got cheap and put broadcom chipsets in everything
<jimqode> balgarath, I have problem with my dell 1490 wireless adapter, other then that everything works fine. even all the weird buttons, fn key, card reader. I mean everything.
<chade> see ... lol
<balgarath> chade, did you end up using ndiswrapper or the other driver?
<chade> my wireless works ... it just doesnt work above 1 mb
<tehknow> can anyone help me?
<chade> no .. fwcutter driver
<chade> which works only mildly better than the ndis
<jimqode> fwcutter here too, ndis does not work with mine
<jimqode> wireless works but range is pretty limited
<chade> problem being is that hardy installs the wrong fw for my card so it only works at 1mb
<balgarath> gotcha, yeah the wireless sucks...did you guys have trouble in Gutsy with network-manager when you needed to switch to a diff wireless network?
<balgarath> chade, that sucks
<jimqode> I never had gutsy on my laptop. It's new and I started with hardy alpha 6
<chade> not any problem here ... although before i got the update a few days ago it would act as though it was locked up even though it was working
<jimqode> avahi sometimes creates problems on gutsy though
<chade>  /agree .... most annoying ubuntu issue yet
<bicyclist> balgarath, yes, that was the reason why i switched to wicd. Network Manager would sometime just tell me there are networks but would not connect to one.
<jimqode> bicyclist, does wicd support wpa?
<jburd> Yep
<balgarath> bicyclist, thanks I'll check it out
<chade> i think that bug is fixed now ... btw
<chade> its fixed on mine now at least
<balgarath> chade, network-manager?
<chade> yeah
<bicyclist> balgarath it is the thing i am using in the moment with hardy and it works very smoothly.
<chade> i got an update i think on wed to it that caused it to stop that nonsense
<balgarath> bicyclist, I will definitely check it out - so annoying :)
<balgarath> So did you guys(besides jimqode) do the update from gutsy or a fresh install?
<chade> mine was an upgrade from gutsy
<bicyclist> I did the upgrade and it worked quiet smoothly
<chade> ohh btw the xps light changer also doesnt work in hardy if you have an xps
<balgarath> awesome, I had heard of troubles going from feisty to gutsy with the update
<balgarath> one more thing - I'm running UbuntuStudio(RT kernel) - update should still work fine right?
<chade> wish i could say for sure ..
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyone used the gcalctool in hardy yet?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it seems to like putting in too many commas :)
<balgarath> is hardy a new kernel?
<Pici> balgarath: Yes. 2.6.24
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sigh... perhaps I'm stepping on IRC toes here
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> if I'm coming across as a newbie... I am
<Dr_willis> ta_bu_shi_da_yu,  i dont see it puting any commas in
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> type in 1000-2005
<Dr_willis> Aha - ctrl-k to ENAABLE the 1000's seperator
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I get the result -1,,005
<Dr_willis> yes - it is putitng in 2 commas.
<Dr_willis> I dont need no stinking commas!
<Dr_willis> :)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> also try switching it to advanced mode
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> then use braces...
<balgarath> I'm going to need a wired connect to install bwcutter aren't I?
<r_heliman> WOW a lot of people here...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> type in 1+(5+6)
<Dr_willis> it has commas in all the wrong places.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it shows as 1,+(5,+6)
<Dr_willis> 91,,66,6,6,66,,575
<Dr_willis> 10,0,0,00,,000,,00,0,0,00,,000
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyway, I lodged a bug with the gnome bugzilla... but should I lodge one on launchpad?
<Dr_willis> it may or may not be gnome specific. so yes.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> cool
<Pici> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: Sure, you can link the bug reports together too.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah? how so?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sorry... I'm a newbie... trying to read doco as I go
 * Pici looks for the option
<nemo> ok. iwl3945 keeps failing for me. and others, apparently.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I only hit one snag - for some reason I had an xgl-server installed
<nemo> Does anyone know of whether anyone out there is maintaining ipw3945 for 2.6.24 ? in source, bin module or package form?
<r_heliman> I just want to report a problem I am having with Ubuntu 7.10 and want to know if this problem is solved in Ubuntu 8.04? The problem is dat I am using a ATI radeon 9600 driver in my laptop. The laptop has a resolution of 1400x1050, and an external monitor has resolution 1280x1024. The problem is that the mouse is not vissable as a mouse on the external monitor, but just like a cube. This problem can only be fixed what I knew is to also ret
<r_heliman> urn the laptop screen resolution back to 1280x1024 as the external monitor. but then the laptop is terrible,,, you will get a headacke of that
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> this killed sessions
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I also discovered a bug in Firefox 3 where it doesn't repaint
<Pici> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: eh.. I forget where it is, just put the bugzilla link in the report then
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> this is logged with mozilla... I'm guessing that as it's now confirmed I don't need to log it in launchpad?
<JediMaster> stupid question =)... I'm trying to run a program that I've just "make install"ed... the file is physically there, but I keep getting: "sudo: unable to execute /sbin/tuncfg: No such file or directory"
<JediMaster> I've double checked with ls -al and it's there with rwxr-xr-x permissions
<Ng> nemo: the kernel team will be looking after it
<JediMaster> did exactly the same thing on gutsy and it works fune
<JediMaster> er fine
<Ng> nemo: it's in lum
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Dr_willis: I didn't have to switch on the thousands seperators... did you have to switch it on manually?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> great timing
<chade> Anyone having an issue with apt-get autocompleting?  autocomplete is working everywhere except there as far as i can tell
<JediMaster> argh, big hairy balls... running AMD64, still bash just saying the file doesn't exist is a weird error
<matjan_work> have any of the updates over the past few days caused trouble? i have 105 package updates waiting, so i was just wondering...
<chade> matjan_work:  they fixed a lot of my issues in fact
<matjan_work> chade, that's good to hear, what issues for instance?
<chade> network-manager locking up
<Tuv0k> any know reason freenx is not in the repos for hardy?
<Dr_willis> Tuv0k,  the company behind it may h ave not released it yet.
<Dr_willis> check the freenx homepage?
<Tuv0k> its released
<Tuv0k> been released
<RainCT> chade: do you have package bash-completion installed?
<Pici> Tuv0k: Freenx wasn't in the other releases repos either
<Linuturk> http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com << serious business indeed
<Tuv0k> ok
<Tuv0k> and so why not hardy?
<chade> rainct .. yes but apt-get still doesnt autocomplete
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Bug #208260 is now installed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208260 in gcalctool "Too many commas in gcalctool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208260
<Tuv0k> the latest release need not be there
<Tuv0k> but some release of some kind?
<RainCT> hm.. here it autocompletes even without it
<Pici> Tuv0k: FreeNX is not in any Ubuntu repositories.
<Tuv0k> why do you keep saying that?
<hansjd> what am i doing wrong... i just installed ubuntu 8.04 (beta), and i cannot use sudo anymore
<Tuv0k> so what
<Tuv0k> why not put it in the one that is in development
<hansjd> hansjd@hansjd-ubuntu:~$ sudo
<hansjd> sudo: unable to resolve host hansjd-ubuntu
<Tuv0k> using your "logic" no new apps would ever be added?
<waylandbill> Tuv0k: isn't freeNX proprietary?
<Tuv0k> no hence "free"
<chade> tuv0k:  any reason to be rude to people that are trying to help you ?
<Zvezdichko> line dropped
<RainCT> hansjd: do you have "127.0.0.1 localhost hansdj-ubuntu" in /etc/hosts?
<Tuv0k> the company nomachine is proprietary?
<Tuv0k> chade lookup the word
<Tuv0k> no one was being "rude"
<Dr_willis> They have a 'free' version.but its not gpl free
<bazhang> Tuv0k: please calm down
<RainCT> chade: no idea, sorry
<waylandbill> Tuv0k: free doesn't mean it isn't proprietary. free != open
<Tuv0k> Dr_willis, there we go, thanks
<Dr_willis> i think is the 'proper' way to    say it.
<Tuv0k> ty
<Dr_willis> free as in beer, vs free as in speach
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of 'free' things that are not free.. :)
<Zvezdichko> how can I change the taskbar size in KDE 4 (Kubuntu Hardy)?
<hansjd> RainCT, ; yes it is there on first line
 * Tuv0k calm down, no one is hyped? 
 * orvokki hugs Tuv0k 
 * Tuv0k :) thx
<Pici> Tuv0k: Please read this if you want to request that FreeNX be packaged for Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages  . It will not make it in for Hardy though, we are well past the freeze dates.
 * Tuv0k I know that, I was just asking
<hansjd> RainCT, : sorry... one sec
<Hammer89_> hi... I recently upgraded to 8.04 beta... and I'm having some graphics issues... right now my screen res is set way down... and for whatever reason I can't change it... anyone have any ideas on how to fix it? or even what could be wrong
<orvokki> Which display adapter card?
<bazhang> Hammer89_: what card and how were drivers installed
<hansjd> RainCT, : this is what i've got
<hansjd> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<hansjd> 127.0.1.1 hansjd-ubuntu.OEK
<waylandbill> Tuv0k: looks like nomachine GPL'd the libraries. If you want to see it in the repos, I'd request the MOTU add it for inclusion in future releases.
<Dr_willis> Zvezdichko,  last i looked you couldent. try right clcking on it and looking in the menus
<RainCT> hansjd: try replacing the first line with   127.0.0.1 localhost hansjd-ubuntu
<bazhang> taskbar is the panel? at the bottom there?
<Zvezdichko> Dr_willis: that was great, thank you!
<Tuv0k> waylandbill, thx for checking that out.
<Dr_willis> the obvious place to look is alwyas the last place one looks.
<Hammer89_> bazhang: ummm... it's not my computer... lemme check... it's a radeon HD 3870 gpu... I think I just installed the standard restricted drivers
<hansjd> RainCT, : i can't... i can't get sudo privelegues (spell)
<RainCT> hansjd: with a live CD or something.. :)
<bazhang> Hammer89_: no third party scripts?
 * Tuv0k JC it was not a support question. Just thought I'd ask real people in realtime?
<hansjd> will it work with older version? eg 7.04?
<Hammer89_> bazhang: it's a fresh install... I didn't change anything from what the installer did... and the restricted driver manager
<RainCT> hansjd: yes, sure
<hansjd> RainCT, : ok... thanx
<Hammer89_> bazhang: I updated from 7.10 though... dunno if that has anything to do with it
<bazhang> Hammer89_: how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? tried that yet--if that does not work then pastebin your xorg.conf and we can take a look at it
<Hammer89_> bazhang: sure
<Hammer89_> bazhang: this is lovely... alt-ctrl-F2 is giving me a "no display" notice on my monitor :P
<Zvezdichko> there's something very strange. the Program menu of KDE 4 has no icons in Kubuntu (both Gutsy and Hardy), is there something missing
<Hammer89_> bazhang: running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the terminal is giving me a prompt asking if I want to use the kernel framebuffer interface... should I or should I not?
<bazhang> Hammer89_: likely no; if in doubt just choose the default for the others
<Hammer89_> bazhang: didn't work
<Hammer89_> I can't even log into a normal session... gotta use the failsafe
<bazhang> Hammer89_: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Hammer89_> sure
<Hammer89_> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m5463e427
<bazhang> thanks Hammer89_ looking now
<tehknow> can someone help me with a problem I am having with my zonet xen3301e network card?
<tehknow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4603864#post4603864 all the information is there,
<tehknow> saves me spamming the channel
<tehknow> any help would be very much appreciated
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg try this Hammer89_; there appears to be some major stuff missing from your xorg.conf
<Hammer89_> bazhang: will do
<Hammer89_> bazhang: done... restart or ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Svish> how do you get ubuntu to discover a new wireless device?
<bazhang> Hammer89_: restart
<Hammer89_> bazhang: okay... bbiab
<tehknow> anyone able to help me?
<waylandbill> Svish: the device will be located when a compatible kernel module is loaded.
<Svish> so... restart?
<Svish> or?
<tehknow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4603864#post4603864 anyone?
<humitos> Hi, I upgraded to Hardy and my drivers NVIDIA doesn't work. Anybody have the same problem?
<tehknow> humitos, happened to me
<tehknow> I had a dual display going
<tehknow> I installed the latest envy and let it do its thing
<humitos> I'm using "nv" drivers now, but it goes too slowly
<humitos> thekorn: I try that...
<tehknow> but I havn't got 2 screens working again yet, I am having other problems which I need to sort out first
<chade> just for those dell people to know from earlier, I just installed the newest ndiswrapper with the newest broadcom driver from dell with the same results ... card still works, but only at 1mb
<tehknow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4603864#post4603864 anyone?
<waylandbill> Svish: if the supplied kernel modules don't find the device, you can try ndiswrapper.
<tehknow> I have an install CD with windows drivers, do I need to get ndiswrapper going for it to work, or is that for wireless devices only?
<chade> tehknow:  will you post any info that is relevant from /var/log/syslog please
<tehknow> chade, will do
<Hammer89_> bazhang: didn't work... still cant change my res... I'm also getting some daemon error on startup into  non-failsafe session
<chade> tehknow:  also maybe the output from dmesg before and after you plug the card
<hwilde> tehknow, you need to modprobe r8169
<tehknow> I ran 'modeprobe r8169' nothing happened
<hwilde> tehknow, /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko
<humitos> downloading
<hwilde> that is the realtek module driver
<tehknow> hwilde, how do I load it?
<hwilde> with modprobe
 * tehknow is a driver newbie, sorry
<hwilde> tehknow, lsmod | grep 8169
<hwilde> if it's there, it's loaded
<m12> what is with prism54usb driver in hardy?it is not working with my card :( it was working with 7.10 without any problem or ndiswrapper
<waylandbill> tehknow: if 'nothing happened' means that you didn't get an error, that's a good thing.
<tehknow> I ran that and got
<tehknow> r8169                  32900  0
<hwilde> tehknow, ok so the module is loaded.  now run   "ifconfig -a"
<tehknow> hwilde, ^
<chade> thats a good sign
<tehknow> ok
<hwilde> does ifconfig show the new interface?
<chade> good catch hwilde :-D ... i totally missed it
<Hammer89_> bazhang: still there?
<tehknow> hwilde, its showing one called eth2, which wasn't there before
<tehknow> so yes
<hwilde> tehknow, ifconfig eth2 up
<hwilde> tehknow, dhclient eth2
<bazhang> Hammer89_: of course!
<Hammer89_> bazhang: did you get what I said before?
<bazhang> Hammer89_: the daemon error stuff? was there anything else?
<tehknow> hwilde, before I do that, I have both a working wireless adaptor on this machine and an onboard ethernet connection.
<tehknow> If I take the cable from the onboard one I'll be disconnected
<tehknow> can I have both the wireless and eth2 going at the same time?
<Hammer89_> bazhang: nope... just that and being stuck at like an 800x600 res :P
<hwilde> tehknow, sure why not
 * tehknow rubs hands together
<hwilde> tehknow, all you need now is to add eth2 to /etc/network/interface
<tehknow> lets go then
<bazhang> Hammer89_: try reinstalling those drivers; your xorg.conf shows no drivers at all
<Hammer89_> odd
<m12> can i set somehow "prism54usb" driver from 7.10 ti 8.04 ? (copy/paste or somthing)?
<Hammer89_> bazhang: is there a way to run the restricted driver manager from the terminal? it aint showing up under system>administration
<bazhang> Hammer89_: it has a new name iirc in Hardy..
<Hammer89_> bazhang: where is it?
<Hammer89_> bazhang: hardware drivers?
<waylandbill> it's hardware drivers in hardy
<bazhang> Hammer89_: aye
<hwilde> m12, the probably is probably in hal (hardware access layer)  but if you want to try just find the .ko file and copy it over...
<Hammer89_> bazhang: doh... it's saying it's not enabled... just enabled it so I'm gonna restart and give this a shot
<bazhang> Hammer89_: hehe that might help
<m12> hwilde: so i can try to copy prism53usb.ko to HH? what will happen on next upgrade ?
<Hammer89_> bazhang: res issue is fixed... here's the daemon error: http://pastebin.com/d77df3a69
<techknow> http://paste.mycodenow.com/view/7087be52 hwilde
<techknow> sorry I disconnected there
<bazhang> Hammer89_: you good now? let me check that error message
<Hammer89_> bazhang: all seems good... minus the daemon issue... which is a nuisance at best :)
<bazhang> Hammer89_: yeah that daemon error seems a kind of beta error; likely to be worked out soon enough ;]
<Hammer89_> bazhang: okie dokie... thanks for he helpl!
<bazhang> Hammer89_: it was you who did it ;]
<clarezoe> the optin "touchpadoff  1" doesn't work in my xorg.conf file, anyone has the problem?
<clarezoe> or any suggestions how to enable touchpad at start up
<waylandbill> clarezoe: I disabled mine through gsynaptics if that helps.
<clarezoe> waylandbill, thanks, I'll try it, need to restart X, brb
<MythbuntuGuest48> i recently upgraded one of my mythfrontends to hardy and am having trouble with my sound
<MythbuntuGuest48> cat /proc/asound/cards returns the error cat:/proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<MythbuntuGuest48> the guys at mythbuntu said that means my sound card isnt recognized
<MythbuntuGuest48> how can i fix this?
<clarezoe> waylandbill, it works, thanks
<humitos> thekorn: I instaled Envy and I have the same problem
<bazhang> envy is now supported in Hardy?
<h3sp4wn> Its strange hardy seems in a worse state now than its been throughout the release
<bazhang> thought it was a fast way to break your system
<humitos> I get this message: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly. To use higher resolution, visual effect or multiple screen, you have configure the display itself"
<h3sp4wn> Yeah with that there is better options
<Hammer89_> bazhang: stll having some issues... I just installed some new emerald/metacity themes for the comuters owner... and logged into a normal session... but it gave me an error saying the session only lasted 10 seconds... and then took me back to the login screen
<bazhang> Hammer89_: I am waiting until final before I do any compiz at all ;] beta software ya know
<Hammer89_> bazhang: are there lots of bugs with compiz on 8.04 still?
<gluer> bazhang: im running compiz all working fine
<h3sp4wn> Apparantly nvidia has serious issues wth it
<bazhang> Hammer89_: I believe that #compiz-fusion would be the place to ask for that if you dont get an answer here ;]
<Kamicazi> Does anyone know why "sudo lshw" will not work?
<Kamicazi> I've tried reinstalling it already
<Hammer89_> bazhang: here are the errors I got: http://pastebin.com/d5c16ede2
<Hammer89_> (from my .xsession-errors file)
<Hammer89_> thoughts, anyone?
<hwilde> you should try to simplify those xgl parameters.  maybe one of them is causing your error
<hwilde> Starting Xgl with options:  -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<Hammer89_> I wouldn't know how to change them/what to change them to
<mcarolan> hey, i've got another drive mounted on my system with a fedora installation on, i can access most of the files fine, but i can't get into my home directory, it just says permission denied. Is there a way to change permissions so that i can access that directory?
<hwilde> mcarolan, just go to root first
<h3sp4wn> easiest way is just to have the same uid's on both installations
<Hammer89_> sudo chmod?
<hwilde> if you are root, you will have access.
<hwilde> chmod or chown could mess it up if you reboot into fedora
<mars> Hammer89_, I had the same problem with nvidia/Xgl
<h3sp4wn> It couldn't if you had the same uid on both
 * mars looks up the bug #
<Hammer89_> mars: were you able to fix it?
<mars> Hammer89_, no, the suggested fix is 'uninstall Xgl', but that completely destablizes compiz on nvidia
<Hammer89_> marrs: bummer
<mcarolan> h3sp4wn: uid as in username? the usernames are the same on both
<Hammer89_> *mars
<mars> so, it's Xgl + compiz + no Gnome
<mcarolan> (and there's only 1 user on both)
<mars> or Gnome + no compiz
<h3sp4wn> mcarolan: As in the number
<h3sp4wn> getent passwd `who`
<h3sp4wn> (and then chroot and do the same in the fedora)
<Hammer89_> mars: the computer's owner plans to do lots of video editing on the system... so maybe I'll just convince him to hold off on the eye-candy for a while (not the best if you're dealing with multimedia anyway)... I'll just reenable it when it's more stable... prolly install the compiz icon
<h3sp4wn> It would be stupid to use compiz at the same time as trying to do that stuff
<mars> Hammer89_, well, you can try it anyway.  You'll know pretty quickly if it works or not.
<Hammer89_> yeah
<mars> Hammer89_, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/197153
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197153 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Fix released]
<mars> that's where the rabbit hole starts :)
<Hammer89_> lol
<mcarolan> h3sp4wn: that worked, thanks for that
<Hammer89_> how do you disable xrandr?
<gluer> whats the easiest way to install full multimedia support in hardy with all codecs?
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras, libdvdcss2 and win32codecs from medibuntu, realplayer from their site done gluer
<yeager|> just did a fresh installation of hardy. doesn't seem to set the static IP address correctly. known bug?
<hwilde> yeager|, pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<gluer> bazhang: cheers
<bazhang> ;]
<yeager|> hwilde, everything is there except the broadcast line
<yeager|> hwilde, i did configure it from network-manager
<hwilde> yeager|, I'll believe it when I see it ... in pastebin
<bhsx> are there any visualizer packages besides the libvisual packages?
<yeager> hwilde, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61372/
<yeager> hwilde, added the broadcast line and tried to reboot to see if the interface would go up.. but no
<Milos_SD> there is a bug in new Pidgin ... I can not resize the area in conversatio window where I type
<Milos_SD> :(
<farkewie> hi i have toshiba a200 can anyone tell me how to test if bluetooth is being detected
<hwilde> yeager, you need "auto eth0" in there for it to come up automagically
<hwilde> I've seen this same question before.  is Hardy not adding the auto lines to the interfaces file or are people hacking them?
<hwilde> or I should say, the network-manager
<yeager> hwilde, i guess network-manager
<hwilde> just add "auto eth0"  right above the iface eth0 line and you will be fine
<yeager> hwilde, thanks, works now
<hwilde> report it as a bug in network-manager, ii've seen multiple people with this same problem
<yeager> hwilde, ok, will do!
<brett_h> I just installed postgresql-8.3 on 8.04 beta, but it didn't initialize the cluster or ask me if I wanted to, now /etc/postgresql is empty and attempting to start the server does nothing --- any ideas?
<farkewie> Can  anyone help with bluetooth?
<yeager> hwilde, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/208320
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208320 in network-manager "network-manager doesn't add "auto xxxx" in /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,New]
<yeager> :-)
<Pierro> Hello, i have a big problem
<gluer> pierro: need a doctor?
<Pierro> I used the install method of Installing on Windows all went well and booting yesterday was no problem... but today when i boot i get the BusyBox prompt and it wont load Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<TheInfinity> Pierro: find out why :)
<Pierro> ???
<TheInfinity> logs will help
<Pierro> i cant access the logs when i cant freaking boot into Ubuntu
<bazhang> Pierro: this is dual boot or wubi
<Pierro> Wubi method
<bazhang> aha
<Pierro> ok thats it...
<Pici> !wubi | Pierro
<ubotu> Pierro: wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<bazhang> well beta with wubi should work..
<Pici> Pierro: specifically the bug link
<Pici> bazhang: I've heard a few people say that they had issues with wubi after doing an update
<Pierro>   BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<Pierro>       Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<Pierro>       (initramfs)_
<bazhang> Pici: thanks will remember ;]
<evand> Pierro: please file a bug or start a thread on the forums if you're getting an initramfs prompt after installing.
<Pierro> no point in having a busybox when you dont have a partition to mount because you installed via Wubi
<Pierro> evand i was able to boot into it perfectly yesterday
<evand> Pierro: Can you rephrase that, I'm not sure what you mean.
<Pierro> and i dont see a point in starting a thread this problem seems to be around since 6.10
<Pierro> so whats the point
<Pierro> it didnt get fixed
<evand> An initramfs prompt can be caused by any number of issues.
<bazhang> wubi since fiesty?
<Pierro> well then its just not WUbi but faulty code that never got patched
<Pici> bazhang: Thats edgy
<Pierro> i want to know how to boot into Ubuntu from BusyBox
<Pierro> because it does seem like i will have to deal with it
<Pierro> that way
<Pierro> oh wait i have a brilliant idea i'll ask in debian
<Pierro> to fullfill there little fable
<Pierro> maybe they will pamper me and give me something that actually boots
<evand> Pierro: Again, an initramfs prompt on it's own is not enough to determine what code is breaking or what is causing a bug.  Whatever issue you had previously is probably not the same as the issue you're experiencing now.
<evand> Pierro: Please read the code of conduct.  Your attitude is not helping getting the bug fixed.
<bazhang> debian has wubi?
<Pierro> from 21 december 2006: Today I installed a third SATA drive in my PC (500GB Seagate), and now my previously perfect Edgy install will not boot with it at all. After choosing Ubuntu in GRUB, it goes to the loading screen like it normally would, but the the bar will not move at all. Then after about two minutes, it will go to this:
<Pierro> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<Pierro> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<Pierro> lmao
<TheInfinity> Pierro: if you want something getting fixed you have to make a bug report, not just "it does not work"
<Pierro> haha
<Pierro> this problem has been around for 2 years
<evand> Again, this is not necessarily the same problem.  The initramfs prompt appears whenever the initramfs encounters an error.
<Pierro> well obviously submitting bug reports doesnt seem to fix it
<TheInfinity> if you didnt write a bug report all the 2 years - how could a dev get information about your specific problem?
<Pierro> yes its the same problem
<bazhang> why use beta software Pierro?
<Pierro> it has something to do with hardware support
<evand> How do you know, exactly?
<Pierro> i can google and use deductive reasoning
<Pierro> combine and compare bug reports
<bazhang> heh
<TheInfinity> and you know exacly all the time the same hardware was the problem? wow.
<Pici> Pierro: Perhaps filing a bug report may reveal that it is an easy bug to fix.
<evand> Pierro: unless you're seeing errors on the same line of execution in the logs with the same or very similar hardware, you cannot be certain that the bugs are the same.  Deductive reasoning is often flawed.
<Pierro> no TheInfinity dont patronize me please i have to draw my own conclusions when you so called experts are all so clueless
<bazhang> Pierro: that is not necessary
<Pici> !guidelines | Pierro
<ubotu> Pierro: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<evand> Again, bugs in the initramfs often look similar, but that does not make them duplicates of each other.
<evand> Ok, this is going in a circle.  Listen, file a bug and provide the logs or other information requested of you as part of the process and we'll do what we can to fix the bug.
<evand> But please stop complaining here if you're not going to do that.  Whining about a problem with no intention of helping to get it resolved gets no one anywhere.
<TheInfinity> evand: +1 :)
<Pierro> Pici my uncle works as a volunteer for the redcross he used to operate rich people but you think he will put in a lesser effort because he is a volunteer he is doing a job/task the pay aspect doesnt matter thats a fallacious argument the volunteer card i have heard it all before its a fundamental flaw in open source support you are dealing with people and people get frustrated when they are treated like morons
<Pici> Pierro: All we're doing is asking you to file a bug report. Just as evand calmly explained.
<Pierro> i cant file a bug report i cant acces the Ubuntu data
<TheInfinity> Pierro: you dont even listen to us - i mean a better question would be "how do i get information to make a good bug report"?
<Pierro> a bug report doesnt help me
<bazhang> Pierro: we all feel frustrated sometimes; you are using beta software where things are going to break.
<Pierro> it all looks the same remember
<Pierro> and all the info i have is what i posted earlier
<nemo> Pierro: a bug report helps other people though
<Pierro> no not in this case
<Pici> Pierro: Then explain the information that you do have, the bug triagers will ask the right questions and help you get the information that they need.
<TheInfinity> Pierro: there are lots of methods to get information if you just have busybox
<nemo> Pierro: even if no one here knows an answer. more people will pay attention to the problem if a report is filed
<nemo> other people may encounter it too
<nemo> and developers may notice
<evand> Pierro: You're clearly on a computer with internet access.  You can start by filing the bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug and then we can explain through the bug interface how to get any additional necessary information.
<nemo> refusing to file a bug report is usually a selfish and counterproductive act
<Pierro> yeah they have been encountering it even in final releases
<Pierro> so its not an error related to the beta perse
<Pici> Pierro: Do you have a bug number you can link us to?
<Pierro> that generic its a beta this are going to break reply isnt good support psychology
<Pierro> it pisses people off and i am not too afraid to say it
<bazhang> Pierro: well that is the best I have; good day to you sir
<ccooke> Pierro: *releases* get support. Betas get help debugging and, sometimes, advice.
<Pierro> fine
<ccooke> In some cases, the best advice is "Don't run the beta"
<TheInfinity> Pierro: users without knowledge should not use a beta. thats written everywhere. if they use beta AGAINST this warning its their problem.
<Pierro> you are incompetent i get it
<smallfoot-> plz openoffice 2.4
<smallfoot-> plz inkscape 0.46
<Pici> TheInfinity, ccooke: lets drop it :)
<evand> thanks Pici
<TheInfinity> ... whatever.
<Pierro> :/
<Pierro> who kicked me?
<TheInfinity> .oO((wtf))
<Pici> Pierro: I did.  Your behavior here leaves much to be desired.
<Pici> smallfoot-: What are you asking?
<yeager> outta here
<RainCT> smallfoot-: ?
<smallfoot-> Pici, plz put openoffice 2.4 and inkscape 0.46 in repo
<smallfoot-> i have 2.3 and 0.45 old
<smallfoot-> :((
<RainCT> smallfoot-: Hardy already has OpenOffice.orig 2.4 RC2 and Inkscape 0.46
<Pierro> so does your support psychology Pici i just behaved naturally and i am a journalist for Slashdot i am doing a piece about support in the open source community
<smallfoot-> RainCT, oh i didnt find update manager
<TheInfinity> .oO((now the "i am sooo a powerfull guy" state is archived))
<RainCT> smallfoot-: are you running Gutsy or Hardy?
<Zvezdichko> congratulations! working for 5 hours and I should say that Hardy Heron is even more stable than Gutsy
<bazhang> !yay | Zvezdichko
<ubotu> Zvezdichko: Glad you made it! :-)
<Pici> TheInfinity: Please don't.
<TheInfinity> ok i just get popcorn and i am away ;)
<RainCT> Pierro: threatening won't get you any further
<Pici> Pierro: I'm sorry that you are frustrated.  We're trying to help you help us, thats what testing a beta is all about. If you are unwilling to file a bug report, then theres nothing we can do for you.
<cogumel0> can anyone give me a hand with configuring alsa to play on my 5.1 soundcard properly?
<smallfoot-> RainCT, hardy
<cogumel0> I have a creative live! 5.1 soundcard and after installing ubuntu 7.10 only sound I had came from the front speakers and the middle speaker was always making a rain-like sound
<chrisf> i am curious is the xchat-gnome client based on 2.8.4?
<RainCT> smallfoot-: ok, then you should be able to update to those..
<captainm> chrisf, yes
<cogumel0> I went to alsamixer and was playing around with it, muted digital entrance and the rear speakers started working fine, but now the middle speaker makes no sound whatsoever (good thing is it doesn't make the rain-like sound anymore)
<smallfoot-> oh
<bogner> anyone running hardy on a macbook pro?
<cogumel0> but... the sound is coming a lot more from the back than from the front, where do I adjust that?
<Zvezdichko> btw... I noticed that in Hardy the games have been updated
<TheInfinity> bogner: here
<Zvezdichko> but I encountered a bug for Openarena
<chrisf> one thing i notice already, with linux i can have a desktop with alot of enhaced features with alot less processor time
<chrisf> than windows xp
<chrisf> this is quite functional :)
 * chrisf is amazed
<bazhang> more like world-shaking ;]
<TheInfinity> bogner: to say it exacly: running on a mbp rev3
<TheInfinity> and yes: there are some bugs around it :)
<bogner> in particular the wireless?
<chrisf> bazhang: i wish canon was more forthcoming in supplying documentation to SANE
<Zvezdichko> hmmm
<Zvezdichko> !bugs
<RainCT> smallfoot-: found it? :)
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bogner> i've only noticed that the touchpad stops working after suspend, and i can't get wireless working
<Zvezdichko> doh, the bot won't work for me
<chrisf> i have to still dualboot to use my scanner
<smallfoot-> RainCT, i must reboot, im in another os at a time
<TheInfinity> bogner: for wireless you have to compile your own svn sources
<bogner> yes, i did that, (i'd done that on feisty as well)
<m12> pitty MFP devices aint suported better by SANE and Printer drivers :/
<TheInfinity> bogner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/205234 <-- my bug report for this
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205234 in linux-meta "[Hardy] Atheros AR5418 chipset not supported" [Undecided,New]
<m12> that think is big miss :/
<bogner> theinfinity: thanks
<TheInfinity> i dont know if you have the same chipset, but ... you can add your chipset to a bugreport as well if you have another
<ks> how do I upgrade single package if possible ?
<chrisf> ml2: since i have access to some of the device driver development stuff on ms products, i did a traffic sniff of the usb 2 port traffic for my scanner, it is alot different than most other twain drivers
<bogner> theinfinity: same chipset. yours works from madwifi svn? i'd used the daily snapshot and it won't connect
<RainCT> ks: I don't know if it's possible with Synaptic but    sudo aptitude install package-name   in the terminal should do it
<ks> looks like libvirt can't connect to xen, so some people recommended to upgrade libvirt
<chrisf> ml2: canon lide 600F is extremely complex
<TheInfinity> bogner: its a metter of luck. some svn releases are ok, some crash your computer if you use wireless, some just dont work
<TheInfinity> thats why i want a "stable" svn release in ubuntu hardy ;)
<TheInfinity> although after beta1 -> feature freeze i dont have much hope
<bogner> well, tht's the beauty of live version control, i'm hoping to find a tag that works good, then we can document it on the wiki or something
<chrisf> is it possible to run a twain compliant device under wine
<chrisf> with the vendor's scanner software kit?
<RainCT> ks: ah, you mean installing a version which is in Hardy in Gutsy or what?
<TheInfinity> bogner: yea ... and perhaps you can comment my bug report, ... i just dont belive that noone else made such a report all the time ago ...
<ks> RainCT:  yeah I have all installed without errors on hardy, but when client app tries to use libvirt it gives an error, that it can't connect to xen
<bogner> theinfinity: mind doing a `svn info | grep Revision` for me, inside the madwifi directory?
<Zvezdichko> Hmmm, I reported the openarena bug, however, I noticed that the bug system didn't ask me about distribution (???)
<TheInfinity> bogner: i dont have svn drivers installed atm
<TheInfinity> i have a quite big problem with ubuntu live cd (no xorg)
<bluelightav> i need some help to get hardy beta online
<bluelightav> can't get a connection using static ips
<Tuv0k> !networking | bluelightav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> !Networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<bluelightav> I don't get it
<bluelightav> i am on ubuntu since 2 years
<bluelightav> never any problem
<Tuv0k> bluelightav, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=KuH&q=ubuntu+how+to+get+online&btnG=Search
<bluelightav> with the networking
<bluelightav> i know how to google
<bluelightav> did it
<bluelightav> i know how to forum
<bluelightav> did it
<Zvezdichko> if there's a bug you may fire it at launchpad
<bluelightav> i will
<bluelightav> being here for help
<bluelightav> to the box online
<pedantic-steve> bluelight, did you "unlock" the network manager so you could make changes?
<bluelightav> yes
<bluelightav> ips are in
<bluelightav> checked the /etc/networking/interfaces file
<ccooke> bluelightav: Okay. Have you verified that you have connectivity between the two devices?
<bluelightav> all it well there
<ccooke> bluelightav: Is this wireless or wired?
<bluelightav> i can't even ping my own lan card
<fromport> bluelightav: wat network card ?
<bluelightav> connection is ok with another box
<bluelightav> laptop
<bluelightav> eth0
<ccooke> bluelightav: wired or wireless?
<bluelightav> wired
<bluelightav> same laptop on work in roaming mode is fine
<ccooke> okay. Does your laptop have lights around the network plug?
<bluelightav> at home with static ip no chance
<inigo> how do I disable the preview panel in evolution mail ??
<bluelightav> yes
<ccooke> bluelightav: can you tell me what lights you see?
<cyclonut> holy moly @ massive number of updates today
<bluelightav> i need to get offline here to check that
<ccooke> bluelightav: before you do that...
<bluelightav> will be back in 2  imins
<bluelightav> ok what?
<ccooke> bluelightav: are you using the laptop now?
<bluelightav> no
<bluelightav> my desktop
<ccooke> bluelightav: is the other end a linux machine?
<bluelightav> laptop on my lap :-)
<rebelThor> hey, any idea why hardy won't turn off the backlight as specified in the Power Management settings? It used to work a few updates back
<bluelightav> yes
<ccooke> bluelightav: okay, good. on the desktop, could you please 'sudo apt-get install tcpdump'
<fromport> bluelightav: do you know how to use paste bin ? if yes: could you cut & paste the output of "route -n" for us ?
<ccooke> bluelightav: That'll let us check the connectivity properly.
<bluelightav> ccooke: done
<ccooke> bluelightav: okay. Please check the cable and any lights you see on the laptop, then
<bluelightav> tcpdump is already the newest version.
<bluelightav> ok
<bluelightav> 2 mins
<pen> I have a problem with my VPN connection
<pen> When I am in wired connection i can use vpn to connect to my school network
<pen> but I can't vpn when I'm in wireless
<pen> it will segfault networkmanager
<bluelightav> i am back
<bluelightav> green is on
<bluelightav> orange only once very short when i insert the cable
<bluelightav> otherwise only the green one
<Anosh> I have downloaded and burnt Hardy Heron but CD fails the integrity check. When I try to install I recieve errors about SQUASHFS and I/O buffer
<cyclonut> Anosh: re-download
<Anosh> The question is should I download again or burn again?
<cyclonut> actually
<Pici> Anosh: Check the md5s first
<Pici> !verify | Anosh
<cyclonut> check the md5
<ubotu> Anosh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ccooke> bluelightav: Okay, good
<Anosh> cyclonut thats funny I have already downloaded it twice first time md5sums didnt match and now this
<bluelightav> route -n
<Anosh> ubotu md5sum matches
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5sum matches - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ccooke> bluelightav: can you use the laptop at the same time as taking here?
<bluelightav> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<bluelightav> 192.168.3.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<bluelightav> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth1
<bluelightav> 0.0.0.0         192.168.3.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth1
<cyclonut> Anosh: if the sums match, then burn it at the slowest possible rate
<cyclonut> !pastebin | bluelightav
<jpatrick> !paste | bluelightav
<ubotu> bluelightav: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Anosh> cyclonut perhaps there is something wrong with the program i use to burn?
<cyclonut> Anosh: try burning it at the lowest possible speed.
<bluelightav> ccooke: yes but not online
<bluelightav> have only one cable here
<ccooke> bluelightav: ... so... your desktop can either be online, or talk to the laptop?
<bluelightav> no
<fromport> bluelightav: i think you're missing the clue: you're _not_ supposed to paste your lines here, use a special service called PASTEBIN
<bluelightav> i don't have a network in the place i am right now
<bluelightav> either the laptop goes online or the desktop
<bluelightav> but not both
<bluelightav> they can't be connected
<ccooke> bluelightav: Okay.
<Anosh> cyclonut i burnt at 32x should i now try 8x?
<cyclonut> Anosh: correct.
<Anosh> cyclonut also what is write method?
<cyclonut> Anosh: i'd leave that at default (disc at once or track at once, correct?)
<Anosh> cyclonut it has options like session at once track at once raw writing
<ccooke> bluelightav: that'll make the debugging somewhat interesting, but hey :-)
<Anosh> cyclonut default is session at once
<bluelightav> if it is not a quickfix i do it tomorrow
<bluelightav> it already 22.44
<bluelightav> thx for the help
<ccooke> bluelightav: What IPs are you assigning to your laptop and desktop?
<bluelightav> i try tomoroow when i am fresh
<cyclonut> Anosh: just do everything as per normal, any decent burning software should get you going on it's defaults. However, burn at the lowest possible speed
<Zvezdichko> wow, adept notifier works with kde 4
<bluelightav> 192.168.3.214
<Anosh> cyclonut isnt there any other open source image burner?
<bluelightav> for eth)
<ccooke> bluelightav: give us a few minutes to see if it's quick :-)
<bluelightav> eth0
<cyclonut> Anosh: I use brasero
<bluelightav> ok
<ccooke> bluelightav: is that the laptop or the desktop?
<bluelightav> desktop
<cyclonut> Anosh: seriously, just try it at the lowest speed.
<ccooke> bluelightav: and the laptop?
<Anosh> cyclonut ok lets see
<bluelightav> same
<bluelightav> either or
<ccooke> bluelightav: ah...
<bluelightav> reboot the wireless ap in between to clear the mac address
<ccooke> bluelightav: what are you connecting to?
<bluelightav> i am doing that often
<bluelightav> worked always
<bluelightav> lan
<ccooke> bluelightav: ah ha. So the other end *isn't* the desktop, it's the wireless access point.
<bluelightav> wireless network to internet
<bluelightav> right
<bluelightav> with gutsy on the laptop no problem ever
<bluelightav> only with hardy beta
<bluelightav> something new
<ccooke> bluelightav: have you read the pastebin instructions?
<bluelightav> maybe ip6 related
<cyclonut> bluelightav: my wifi didnt work by default in hardy either.
<bluelightav> i am not using wifi
<bluelightav> i have an external d-link wireless client
<bluelightav> that setup is ok
<bluelightav> since years
<cyclonut> ah, nm then
<bluelightav> it has something to do with the new hardy beta release
<ccooke> bluelightav: if so, could you put into a pastebin the output of "ip addr; route -n; iptables-save" on the laptop *and* the desktop?
<bluelightav> in roaming mode everything works
<bluelightav> but with fix ips nothing works
<leo_rockw> greetings
<ccooke> bluelightav: (it'll be awkward on the laptop, since it's not online, but very useful)
<cyclonut> hullo leo.
<bluelightav> i can't do much now
<bluelightav>  i am very tuires
<bluelightav> had a long day
<bluelightav> i try again tomorrow
<bluelightav> thanks for your help
<ccooke> okay
<ccooke> good luck tomorrow
<leo_rockw> Q: i'm testing an experimental driver (a variant of xserver-xorg-video-ati) i put "ati" in xorg.conf, is that correct? how do i know if i'm using that driver and that vesa didn't kick in?
<bluelightav> thx'
<bluelightav> bye
<cyclonut> leo_rockw: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<leo_rockw> thank you cyclonut
<cyclonut> np
<leo_rockw> cyclonut: mmhh... it's not there
<leo_rockw> nvm
<leo_rockw> case sensitive :-P
<cyclonut> leo_rockw: I probably missed some caps somewhere
<cyclonut> yeah
<leo_rockw> thanks
<Zvezdichko> wow. my icons on that KDE 4 somehow messed up
<pen> hi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 27 days to go till final release!!
<pen> anyone know why I can't connect to VPN in wireless?
<pen> PPP always crash
<Zvezdichko> how does a firm deadline guarantee that all grave bugs will be cleared?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it doesnt
<adinc> is there a list of supportet wireless devices? for hardy?
<tapas> pidgin likes to eat 100% cpu sometimes
<tapas> and hang
<Zvezdichko> use kopele ;)
<tapas> there was a reason i switched from kopete to pidgin
<tapas> i don't remember
<tapas> it sucked in some way
<burken> anyone here?
<Zvezdichko> btw there was an update of pidgin the last few hours
<gluer> does songbird read ipod music?
<gluer> just installed on hardy
<burken> dunno
<burken> look in manual
<tapas> Zvezdichko: ok will check it out
<Zvezdichko> btw why do we have for firefox a beta version?
<Aondo> hei
<Prefix> When i update to hardy does it wipe my harddrive? IE do i need to backup my gutsy files when updating?
<Prefix> before updating*
<Flannel> Prefix: You should have backups anyway, but no.  Updating won't destroy data
<stefg> Prefix: yes... unless you don't have a separate /home partition
<Flannel> stefg: No.  Upgrades aren't destructive.  You're thinking installation
<stefg> Prefix: sorry.. was confused ...updating of course preservers data... reinstalling does not
<stefg> ^^
<Prefix> I have one partition on which gutsy is on, so when i install hardy using the livecd and install it, run the os, ill still have my files from gutsy?
<Zvezdichko> but there's a bigger chance something might go wrong during upgrade
<stefg> Prefix: no, tjhat's reinstalling
<Prefix> what do I use to update?
<stefg> Prefix: common sense  ... in the first place :-)
<Prefix> err
<Prefix> how do I 'update' from gutsy to hardy?
<stefg> Prefix: better wait until release, if you have quetions like that
<Zvezdichko> http://www.google.bg/search?hl=bg&q=update+gutsy+to+hardy&btnG=Google+%D1%82%D1%8A%D1%80%D1%81%D05%D0D%D05&meta=
<Zvezdichko> :)
<Zvezdichko> that's the answer
<Prefix> yeah im waiting for the release anyway
<Prefix> ty
<axyjo> all hail google :D
<Zvezdichko> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron-beta.html
<os2mac> mine's running just fine on Hardy.
<Zvezdichko> also, a good article, I followed it
<Zvezdichko> there's another variant, change everything that has gutsy to hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list and run dist-upgrade
<Flannel> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Zvezdichko> however, I don't recommend it
<Flannel> Zvezdichko: don't do that.
<jepler> I want to build dapper/i386 binaries from C++ source on hardy/amd64.  can anyone direct me at documentation that would help?  I am struggling with messages such as './a.out: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found' for a simple program compiled with g++ -m32 -O hi.c
<Zvezdichko> yeah, I don't recomment id :)
<stefg> !build | jepler
<ubotu> jepler: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<stefg> jepler: you might als find the 'apt-get build-dep' command useful
<jepler> stefg, thanks but that doesn't address the problem I'm having.  I have installed packages which allow me to get an i386 executable, but the executable doesn't work on the dapper system -- instead of running on the dapper system, this message is printed instead.
<Prefix> cheers Zvezdichko
<sarixe> hi, how do i set gtkpod as the default app for ipods?  i can't find the old option that was there in gutsy
<stefg> jepler: ahh ... you mean crosscompiling on a 64bit system for a 32 bit system ... uhhh that's tricky
<jepler> stefg: I can get 32-bit executables that run fine on a hardy system, but they don't execute on the dapper system.
<stefg> jepler: soi'd guess the libs aren't compatible, but i'm leaving proven grounds here.... i think i can really help with that one
<jepler> stefg: that's my conclusion too, just hoping somebody else could help me before I give up and throw in the towel
<stefg> .. can /not/ realyy helpp ... that was
<dj1> helo
<eternal_p> I just tested that pm-suspend seems to work on my laptop, but only if I use the command line..I am not too sure what standard standby command is used, is there an easy way to change it?
<jepler> stefg: I appreciate you taking the time to try.
<dj1> my compiz is down
<gluer> anyone know if i can get radmin viewer running on hardy?
<stefg> jepler: so what i understand is that you would need a chroot environment with the dapper libs to produce a compatible binary
<dj1> what is it ?
<Creationist>  Installed the nVidia drivers and when restarting and attempting to open the "Display" section of "System Settings," my monitor freaks out and goes blank with an "Out of Range" message.  I have to restart X to get back in but still can't set my resolution.  Any ideas?
<Flannel> jepler: Have you tried prevu? (meant for backports, but with some masaging it could work)
<jepler> Flannel: unfortunately, systems like pbuilder or prevu aren't suitable for our build environment, because the time taken to build from scratch (even with tools like ccache and distcc) is not acceptable.  chroot is not an option in general, because developers do not have root / sudo access on the build machine.
<stefg> fakeroot ?
<h3sp4wn> jepler: Its not hard to cross compile 32 bit binaries on 64 bit
<h3sp4wn> gcc is multiarch anyway
<pr0meToYz> hi there.. can anyone provide me with infos reg. font smoothing in firefox?
<pr0meToYz> i'm running ubuntu 8.04
<jepler> $ rsh hardy-amd64 g++ -m32 -O hi.c && echo "succeeded" && ./a.out
<jepler> succeeded
<jepler> ./a.out: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./a.out)
<pr0meToYz> defoma + mstcorefonts have been installed already..
<jepler> ^^ I get a binary, it just doesn't execute on Ubuntu Dapper.
<jepler> hi.c is uninteresting -- it has two includes, then int main(void) { std::string message = "hello world"; std::cout << message << "\n"; return 0; }
<h3sp4wn> Is this involving any non free stuff at all ?
<jepler> h3sp4wn: the simple test program I demonstrate the problem with is has no proprietary components
<h3sp4wn> jepler: No I mean in terms of what you are actually wanting this for
<jepler> h3sp4wn: If you don't want to help someone working on a proprietary application, then don't help me.
<h3sp4wn> jepler: I am not bothered either way but there is different strategies
<picard_pwns_kirk> anyone have a workaround to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/206287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206287 in mesa "[i965] Open GL Renders flat surfaces incorrectly" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<h3sp4wn> The thing is you can end up providing almost an entire gnu stack seperate (look at like Matlab)
<jepler> h3sp4wn: I wouldn't rule that out
<h3sp4wn> jepler: Do you have to have glibc or could uclibc be ok
<jepler> h3sp4wn: frankly I don't know -- we presently use glibc
<jepler> and libstdc++
<h3sp4wn> jepler: perhaps uclibcxx might not have everything you might use
<bhsx> howdy... how do i setup X to export?  trying to get X over ssh and forgot how to set it up (though i doubt i've ever set it up with xorg)
<h3sp4wn> jepler: Depends whether you would rather spend the time extending uclibc / uclibcxx - or with a really complicated packaging setup
<h3sp4wn> bhsx: just use - ssh -X (or ssh -Y)
<bhsx> i forgot how to setup the x server... but i think i found it... just need to switch to X11Forwarding  yes
<h3sp4wn> I thought these days it was allowed over trusted connections anyway
<bhsx> damn.. nope
<bhsx> that's set correctly..
<Pirate_Hunter> hello im wondering if it is safe yet to install hardy beta onto my physical drive?
<h3sp4wn> bhsx: do you have xauth installed ?
<loa_> h3sp4wn, http://forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php?t=75963&sid=2b1c5aa11eec60e0028f56d2687bc46b
<loa_> about iwl3945
<bhsx> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<bhsx> Error: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<bhsx> hmm
<bhsx> any ideas?
<dj1> xhost +
<dj1> and export your DISPLAY:
<h3sp4wn> Thats a stupid thing to do
<dj1> talkinfg to me?
<h3sp4wn> yeo
<dj1> was that yes?
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone advice if its ok to install hardy beta onto my physical hd since i have it in vbox nd i think it is functioning properly?
<bhsx> usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/bhsx/.Xauthority  <--that's a message i get when i login with 'ssh -X ...'
<picard_pwns_kirk> Pirate_Hunter: /topic
<jepler> h3sp4wn: at this point I am more tempted to surrender and recommend reinstalling this machine with dapper
<bhsx> Pirate_Hunter: i'm running hardy on two machines and all is well.. i'd say go for it
<h3sp4wn> bhsx: check if that file is owned by root
<jepler> h3sp4wn: thanks for your help, though -- you've given me a picture of the difficulty of this project
<savvas> Pirate_Hunter: give it a spin using the live cd, if everything works properly, sound and video, i don't see a reason not to install it
<dj1> my compiz is brken since
<savvas> Pirate_Hunter: just be careful with the updates, those are the ones that break stuff (sometimes)
<dj1> i had to hack /usr/bin/compiz to point
<h3sp4wn> bhsx: pastebin the whole thing with - ssh -vv
<bhsx> h3sp4wn: yeah, it is
<dj1> to the good compiz.real
<Pirate_Hunter> bhsx: will take your word for it as I was planning to reformat the hd anyway so will now have one partition with Vista "instead of XP" and hardy which i think looks jazzy :D
<dj1> but still down
<dj1> the WM disappears
<bhsx> h3sp4wn: should i make that chown that file?
<Pirate_Hunter> savvas: I never update i prefer to install it after making file backups
<bhsx> sorry, should i chown that file?
<h3sp4wn> bhsx: I would remove it
<h3sp4wn> bhsx: root shouldn't own stuff in your home dir
<bhsx> just delete .Xauthority?  it'll recreate it as my user?
<dj1> any thaughts?
<bhsx> wonder why that ended-up owned by root?
<bhsx> bugged installer?
<savvas> Pirate_Hunter: well i don't recommend not to update, because that's even worse, maybe some bugs are fixed through updates :)
<h3sp4wn> sudo and graphical apps I guess
<Pirate_Hunter> savvas: Oh i understood upgrade sorry yeah i find it weird that updates are the problem and not the instability of the OS
<zeri> hi
<bhsx> h3sp4wn: i rm'd it and recreated a blank file as bhsx... even chmod'd 775...  i still get the same .Xauthority error
<zeri> hi
<dj1> maybe it doesnt like my ATI ?
<Turski> is my hard disk broken?
<Turski> http://turski.no-ip.org/galleria/main.php?g2_itemId=283
<zeri> i got macbook
<Pirate_Hunter> I've decided will install hardy on the weekend or the start of next week, im feeling adventurers :D
<h3sp4wn> bhsx: It should be created when you login thats all
<Pirate_Hunter> zeri: good for you :D
<zeri> i partition my hard disk with two partition
<bhsx> ok cool
<bhsx> brb then :)
<zeri> on one partition i have mac leopard
<zeri> and on the other one i have windows
<zeri> i just install ubuntu on my windows
<zeri> using wubi
<zeri> ubuntu hardy beta
<zeri> when i try to boot on ubuntu
<zeri> i display error
<gluer> anyone have a vmware installation script for hardy?
<Pirate_Hunter> zeri: why not scrap windows and install ubuntu and run windows from ubutnu... 0_o wh not do that?
<mi> hardy have libX11.la in /usr/lib ?
<zeri> i have done already
<zeri> i got lots of data
<dbmoodb> move it somewhere else
<zeri> on my windows partitions
<zeri> that's
<zeri> why i can't boot to ubuntu
<dbmoodb> eh ?
<zeri> it display error
<Pirate_Hunter> zeri: there is soemthing called back up you can even buy an external hd and back up your windows install into it than run it from vmware in ubuntu stop being lazy
<zeri> yeah i m not lazy
<zeri> i got lots of soft
<zeri> install
<Pirate_Hunter> zeri: you cnat boot cause you cant boot and you havent explained what are the errors that show
<dbmoodb> zeri: livecd boot, copy paste then remove windows
<jessica> how do i change my default email software
<Pirate_Hunter> dbmoodb: lol
<dbmoodb> !madness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madness - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeri> i just want to solve the problem
<zeri> that's all
<m12> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<dbmoodb> !eat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyclonut> jessica: system > preferences > preferred applications
<Pirate_Hunter> jessica: should still be in preffered applications under internet
<jessica> thankyou
<zeri> ok iu will back later
<zeri> bye
<zeri> thx
<dbmoodb> is sugar in the hardy repositories ?
<dbmoodb> (my apt is busy)
<cyclonut> yes it is
<Pirate_Hunter> ok did anyone understand the problem zeri had cause im still thinking... Huh?
<dbmoodb> mad, the stuff is so cool, ---- the mesh networking is so cool
<Pirate_Hunter> dbmoodb: whats mad?
<dbmoodb> probably zeri has a disk that is full and linux is like oh noes i'm full
<cyclonut> bicyclist is having no luck today
<dbmoodb> the whole project the hardware and the software just give it a try
<gluer> anyone got vmware running on hardy?
<dbmoodb> zeroconf, editing, hardware is amazing -- wish i bought one to play and do stuff with
<cyclonut> Pirate_Hunter: who knows. He needs to type more on one line, and speak proper english... he should also be dissuaded from using hardy, as he seems not to understand a thing about it
<dbmoodb> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mohbana> is launchpad open source
<dbmoodb> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<savvas> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<savvas> :)
<dbmoodb> it is a creative commons licensed site no ?
<gluer> dbmoodb: virtualbox, any limitations?
<mohbana> are there any plans to open source it
<lubosz> hi
<dbmoodb> no in fact i think it is better
<dbmoodb> can we kick some trolls ?
<cyclonut> howdy lubosz
<lubosz> is it just me, or does the boot splash stop at some point and drops to console
<cyclonut> lubosz: no problem with that here
<gluer> dbmoodb: alrite, vmware wont install for me, i'll try that
<lubosz> hm
<dbmoodb> ;) hopefully that works for you gluer
<savvas> gluer: vmware needs the headers for it, i think they will be implemented when hardy goes stable
<dj1> can i go on with my problem ?
<savvas> gluer: however the virtualbox gutsy package works in hardy
<dj1> i noticed tc-elite is down too
<gluer> cheers
<lubosz> VirtualBox works for me
<dj1> so it s my openGL thats broken
<lubosz> you have to recompile the kernel module
<dj1> i did
<lubosz> same for vmwarew
<dj1> its loaded ...
<dj1> it looks like its in xfree thats broken
<mohbana> does opengl perform better than directx?
<lubosz> mohbana: in windows?
<dj1> lol
<savvas> do we have x64 virtualizers?
<dbmoodb> again can we kick some trolls cough cough
<dbmoodb> !directx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> see it doesn't exist move along
<h3sp4wn> mohbana: Probably not on consumer hardware
<mohbana> no generally, are things written in directx faster or slower ... yes windows
<savvas> dbmoodb: what trolls?
<dbmoodb> mohbana: it depends what you are doing
<lubosz> i would say it depends on your hardware and how efficient the software is written
<lubosz> and your drivers
<dbmoodb> mohbana: seems to be going after replies
<lubosz> but in windows i bet m$ is slowing opengl down :P
<h3sp4wn> Yeah the drivers really matter
<cyclonut> !windows | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<cyclonut> that said, in linux (under wine) openGL should be faster. in my case, directX is
<lubosz> lawl @ http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]
<EnderTheThird> Hey all, any ideas why scrollkeeper-up and/or Xorg would be hogging a ton of CPU resources according to top?  I'm talking like 90+%
<AnswerGuy> mohbana: what is the point of asking this question?  as a user you use applications (and graphics/library and device driver performance is only one aspect of over all applications performance)
<lubosz> lawl @ http://www.google.com
<AnswerGuy> If your a programmer your choice of DirectX or OpenGL will largely be dictated by various factors other than performance (like the requirements of your target market)
<AnswerGuy> That is why some people here consider your question to be "trolling"
<AnswerGuy> If you're a programmer even
<AnswerGuy> So, what are you asking about the relative performance?
<h3sp4wn> Are there CAD / CAE apps etc that use DirectX I have never seen one (but I don't use loads)
<mohbana> this is long, i just wanted a yes/no answer
<mohbana> thanks anyhow
<AnswerGuy> mohbana: You've asked an inherently meaningless question.  There is no "yes" or "no" answer that would be valid.
<lubosz> in the wine sense, opengl is faster ^^
<h3sp4wn> With nvidia it shouldn't be much different
<Pirate_Hunter> AnswerGuy: what is "trolling"? not up to date with irc linguo
<AnswerGuy> And your apparently unwillingness to try to understand a "long" response makes you seem even more like a troll
<lubosz> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Troll
<h3sp4wn> If that is the case then its you wh are feeding the troll :)
<Pirate_Hunter> AnswerGuy: could you take a minute to explain that terminology "troll " trolling" please and how do you know he is such?
<gluer> i thought trolls didnt exist
<AnswerGuy> Well the term "troll" in IRC (and on NetNews, mailing lists and in other online forums) refers to a person who poses disengenuous questions or posts provacative statements in order to cause disruption rather than from a sincere interest in the topic of the forum.
<Pirate_Hunter> lubosz: thanx
<Pirate_Hunter> AnswerGuy: thanx I just called them flamers but i guess there is a difference
<lubosz> Pirate_Hunter: but don't take enyclopedia dramatica too serious, its very sarcastic
<Zvezdichko> hmmm, so, I'm a troll because I express my excitement of ubuntu hardy rather than helping and testing as I should do :)
<cyclonut> personally, I think AnswerGuy may have jumped the gun a little bit
<cyclonut> buuuuut to each their own
<AnswerGuy> h3sp4wn: I may be "feeding the troll" but I hope that I am also providing some useful information to others who are reading this --- describing *why* the question is meaningless and hinting at what sorts of questions one would be better asking.
<gluer> and what question was that? ive long since forgotten
<gluer> :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> lubosz: i understand
<AnswerGuy> Pirate_Hunter: flamers are people who respond (sometimes to perfectly legitimate questions or other posts) with animosity rather than useful content.
<AnswerGuy> trolls are trolling for flamers
<Pirate_Hunter> AnswerGuy: never knew there was such a description to such actions, im behind on times where have i been all this time
<AnswerGuy> The term troll is a double entendre ... "trolling" (like fishing from a slowly moving boat) and "troll" as in a mythical monster who hides under a bridge to attack the unwary traveler.
<gluer> does ubuntu have plans to release a novell login client? im sick of having to virtual machine xp just to use the novell login client
<AnswerGuy> gluer: Novell as in "Netware?"
<gluer> yeh
<h3sp4wn> Is there not one for SLED ?
<AnswerGuy> Wow, I haven't seen a Netware installation in a decade!
<gluer> yes but it doesnt work when converted to .deb
<AnswerGuy> Pehaps it depends on some kernel support?
<Pirate_Hunter> A Fat middle aged man or Russian Woman who lives under a bridge - thats quite rude stereotyping a race like that i should report, i will report it
<gluer> AnswerGuy: alot of businesses are still using it in Australia
<h3sp4wn> I think if I needed to connect to netware I would just use SLED
 * AnswerGuy tries to remember the old mars_nwe stuff and wonders if that's still relevant.
<AnswerGuy> gluer: it wasn't a criticism of Netware --- just an expression of how useless and out-of-date my knowlege of the topic would be.
<gluer> h3sp4wn: yeh it is, but my users are used to seeing the novell client
<AnswerGuy> So, how does the alien converted .deb fail?
<gluer> requires some lib that when questioning Novell, im told "your distro is important to us, pls be patient"
<gluer> hehe
<h3sp4wn> Probably mono as well
<gluer> anyway virtualbox is up and running i'll grab my win xp cd and novell client
<h3sp4wn> I prefer if at all possible to be using Citrix for what few win apps i may want
<AnswerGuy> Well, gluer, the usual tricks for dealing with that problem include: use ldd to find the dependent libraries, use rpm -qf to find the package that owns those, use alien to convert the library packages to .deb ... or create your hack/binary tarball (and then alien that) into a package ...
<AnswerGuy> ... and possibly, run strace -f on the client to find any dlopen() shared library dependencies (and execve() dependencies if it has those).
<gluer> AnswerGuy: there goes my weekend :-)
<AnswerGuy> Yep
<AnswerGuy> Sucks.
<h3sp4wn> Yeah but if those dependancies are to do with mono
<h3sp4wn> Then I would have no chance
<AnswerGuy> Well, the mono stuff is packaged for Debian --- so you can resolve those.
<h3sp4wn> No but Novell has some of its own stuff
<h3sp4wn> like probably this library in question
<gluer> AnswerGuy: how about I pay you $5 per workstation if u get it running? lol
<AnswerGuy> But it's all in his SLED installations.  Are you saying that some of Novell's Mono stuff is restrictively licensed?
<h3sp4wn> Have you ever tried packaging something like ifolder ?
<AnswerGuy> My hourly rates are a bit higher than that (unless my work on one or two workstations gets it working on hundreds of them)
<AnswerGuy> No, I haven't.  I don't even know what ifolder is.
<gluer> ;-)
 * AnswerGuy is mostly a command line, networking and kernel level sysadmin/geek
<gluer> if i get them to use ifolder i may as well get them to use netstorage
<AnswerGuy> All that GUI crap just frustrates me.
<jimiridge> yeah i think the only reason i stick with gnome is for firefox then agian i guess i could start a bare X server with just firefox
<gluer> maybe i'll just outsource the work to myself
<gluer> :-)
<h3sp4wn> jimiridge: try wm-ii
<h3sp4wn> or ratpoison - for me its so much easier to concentrate then
<jimiridge> lol wiki says of wmii attempts to not exceed 10,000 lines of code (including all shipped utilities and libraries)
<h3sp4wn> If you have an accelerated framebuffer (at least radeonfb I used like this)
<h3sp4wn> thne you can have links2 -g at 1280x1024 and then I don't need X
<h3sp4wn> But its not tolerable with vesafb at all
<jimiridge> yeah but links2 likes to crash on advanced pages
<jimiridge> cant compare to firefox
<EnderTheThird> Can't PulseAudio adjust sound for each application independently?  (I'd like to mute Firefox/Flash)
<h3sp4wn> That was at work though - any of that stuff I didn't need to ever read anyway
<h3sp4wn> EnderTheThird: It can with the pulseaudio manager thing
<EnderTheThird> h3sp4wn:  Any idea how I get to that?  Tabbing in a terminal gives pulseaudio and that's it.  I don't see a manager in the menu anywhere either.
<h3sp4wn> EnderTheThird: Its not installed by default people think its too complicated to use
<h3sp4wn> EnderTheThird: Its paman you want iirc
<EnderTheThird> Installing now.  Thanks.
<EnderTheThird> You ever had trouble with "Xorg" taking 90+% CPU by chance?  This thing is running painfully slow for a 2 GHz Celeron.
<asdrubal> EnderTheThird, are you playing a video or movie?
<h3sp4wn> I am not even using alsa or pulseaudio - only oss4 (it does all I need)
<EnderTheThird> Nope.
<EnderTheThird> It's been this way in Ubuntu on this computer for the last few releases and I can't figure out why.  direct rendering is enable, but glxgears goes like crap and it gets turned off with Compiz anyway (disabled now though, just using Metacity).
<lubosz> oO i can't grab windows in super + e mode anymore with alt key pressed..
<lubosz> that sux
<lubosz> gutsy could do it ^^
<trukosh> Hi, a friend installed 8.04 server for me. Locales are "bad" .. Is it like that or did he a mistake. I want to know whether it makes sense to reinstall or not...
<AirBender> trukosh: just reconfigure the locales
<zeri> hi
<zeri> i install ubuntu on windows partition
<trukosh> AirBender: dpkg-reconfigure just regenerates them, localeconf isn't available. It's long ago i had problem like that and i don't remember how to do :(
<zeri> using wubi i install ubuntu hardy
<zeri> when i boot from ubuntu
<Zvezdichko> oh, why do you all use wubi
<Zvezdichko> it's so slow
<zeri> wubi is better than vmware
<zeri> that's why
<zeri> the problem when i try to boot on ubuntu
<zeri> it display message error
<evand> zeri: what error?
<Ramunas> hello, is there a tutorial on how to get hardy to share the internet connection with my phone over bluetooth?
<Ramunas> as there's no dund in bluez-utils anymore, old guides do not work
<AirBender> trukosh: what's your language ?
<trukosh> german
<zeri> the error is : Any system file has been selected as a root correct from software partitioning
<zeri> Somehow
<zeri> the pblm is there is no parition
<zeri> on the hard disk
<zeri> how to fix that problem ?
<zeri> is there Mr Wubi here ?
<evand> zeri: is this during the install process?
<zeri> yeah one install on windows
<zeri> the system restart on ubuntu
<zeri> and there it show the message
<zeri> once
<evand> then when you press OK, it reboots, right?
<evand> zeri: ^
<zeri> no
<zeri> i can't even ignor the message
<RainCT> Ramunas: I run this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/6169/plain/ to share it on the local network and then just configure the other PCs to use mine as gateway; don't know if this will work for a phone though
<zeri> it appear
<zeri> even i click ok
<zeri> so i have to reboot my pc manually with the power button
<Ramunas> RainCT, it won't, the phone needs a daemon who acts as a dialup server, and with dund in bluez-utils that was possible
<Ramunas> :/
<evand> zeri: ok, one minute.
<zeri> ok
<AirBender> trukosh: and what do you see when you type: locale in a terminal?
<trukosh> de_DE.utf8 - doesn't seem so wrong. When i write "special keys" on konsole it works, but when i read files e.g. /etc/locale.alias all special signs are like <F7>
<nemo> shouldn't that be de_DE.UTF-8
<nemo> ?
<nemo> not de_DE.utf8
<trukosh> Of course several line like "LC_CTYPE=de_DE.utf8" ... and so on ..
<nemo> LC_ALL=en_CA.UTF-8
<nemo> is mine, personally.
<evand> zeri: OK, can you please file a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ?  Please attach C:\ubuntu\install\custom-installation\preseed.cfg and the newest %TEMP%\Wubi-*.log and describe exactly how you obtained and used Wubi in as much detail as you can, as well as where the error occurred.
<zeri> i explain u the problem correctly
<Zvezdichko> hmmm zeri, it may be a bug and it probably needs a fix...
<evand> zeri: indeed, but we'll need those logs to locate the source of the bug.
<evand> in a bug report so the problem can be properly tracked
<zeri> ok i m in macos now and i can't see the ntfs file system
<zeri> i have to reboot my macbook air
<evand> zeri: that's fine, there's no rush.  Whenever you have a chance it would be much appreciated.
<zeri> if i understand correctly  the good solution is to use gusty gibbon
<KrimZon> when i boot in the -12-rt kernel it doesnt detect my geforce 8800M G video
<KrimZon> but -11-generic does
<KrimZon> does anyone know all the packages i should check are installed?
<KrimZon> or anything else i should know, check or find out?
<KrimZon> or do
<zeri> ok i will report my bug with the file after thx evand
<zeri> bye
<poseidon> Where can I go to find a bunch of open source linux projects to help out with?
<izakstern> i had some problems while logging in, gnome-settings-manager could not start up. everything works properly now after removing xserver-xgl but unfortunately compiz is down :(. is there a way to run compiz without xserver-xgl on a ati onboard graphics card?
<trukosh> nemo: locale -a says: de_DE.utf8 - so shoud be right, not?
<trukosh> But: /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED says: de_DE.UTF-8
<trukosh> I hate locales ..
<nemo> trukosh: should be de_DE.UTF-8
<nemo> I think your profile is misconfigured
<nemo> trukosh: did you do it by hand?
<nemo> trukosh: easy thing to test of course.  LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 gedit
<nemo> or somesuch
 * nemo tries
<trukosh> My big problem is, i didn't install the system myself. The freind who did, however has configured many nice things in the system i don't want to destroy, but the broken locales are really annoying..
<nemo> trukosh: of course, if locales were really screwed up, ubuntu won't even have installed the text :-/
<trukosh> If i create a new file, i can write special signs in it, and if i open again, they are correctly displayd... but all old files and even files i copy from other systems are looking bad (filenames also)
<nemo> trukosh: well. filenames were probably in some ISO thingy
<nemo> trukosh: I've renamed tons of files to UTF-8
<nemo> I wish the world would just switch to it. un point c'est tout.
<poseidon> I'm trying to install php mysql and apache, so I did "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" however it tells me "taskel: apptitude failed (100)"
<nemo> huh. never heard of tasksel
 * nemo always just... installed php/mysql/apache :)
<gregcha117> can someone please help me my sound is broken, i reverted to an old kernel and it worked fine, then for some reason stopped working again now im stuck with no sound on the most current kernel and can't figure out how to fix it
<poseidon> nemo, did they work fine together?
<poseidon> nemo, taskel -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<Pirate_Hunter> poseidon: just use this command sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client php5
<nemo> poseidon: sure. why wouldn't they?
<nemo> Pirate_Hunter: yeah. pretty much that :)
<Pirate_Hunter> nemo: I think it is easier that way but everyone has their own choice
<nemo> trukosh: hey
<nemo> trukosh: since you're going to be fixing this...
<poseidon> nemo, I guess your right.  I'm still thinking of my windows computer... that must be it ;)
<nemo> trukosh: csh.env env.d/02locale locale.gen locale.nopurge make.conf profile.csh profile.env
<nemo> poseidon: setting up apache/subversion/mysql/trac on a windows box was a friggen' nightmare
<nemo> poseidon: less than ½ an hour under linux
<nemo> almost 2 days under windows
<nemo> poseidon: the power of package management systems.
<nemo> someone should start one for OSS under windows
<nemo> well. there was that, and also the fact that the windows builds were usually indifferently maintained, and good friggen' luck doing a build yourself.
<Pirate_Hunter> nemo: having somehting like that on windows would never work they would have to re-do the OS which in itself is a pain just look at what they did to frontpage (now known as expression web)
<Alkex> Hi  everybody .. I'm not able to run graphic install I guess due to issue with graphic card. Mine is a nvidia 8600GS. anyone have idea on what to do to go haed in the install?
<nemo> Pirate_Hunter: well. there is something a lot more trivial, but still kind of useful...
<Pirate_Hunter> nemo: ok woudl like to find out what it is but have work so going afk talk later, maybe, if your on
<Pirate_Hunter> c yah ppl
<nemo> later
<gregcha118> anyone have any suggestions as to how to fix my sound? i hate having to use windows
<nemo> gregcha118: what's the problem with it?
 * nemo gives gregcha118 about 30 more seconds 
<nemo> gregcha118: oh well. going home. recent sound bugs in ubuntu hardy were one with older kernel (now fixed - be sure you are up to date) and one with pulse audio - maybe fixed, but try switching to alsa
<nemo> later
<gregcha118> im updated to the newest kernel
<gregcha118> i reverted to an old kernel which temporarily fixed the problem then for no apparent reason my sound disappeared on that too
<gregcha118> now when i click on my volume it says no devices found
<Alkex> is it possible to run text install witha desktop image?
<EnderTheThird> Hmmm, I wish I could figure out why Hardy doesn't detect my WiFi card while Gutsy detects it like a champ.  :-/
<EnderTheThird> D-Link DWL-520(+)
<poseidon> Where can I go to find a bunch of open source linux projects to help out with?
<gregcha119> when i run alsamixer i get function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<pascalFR> sound is broken on thinkpad x40
<cytr3x> just put a new nic in my ubuntu8.04 box, and the machine didnt detect it at boot, mii-tool shows only one eth0 (on board nic), how can I detect the other one
<ere4si> just got some xubuntu updates and they knocked 30mb of the mem usage - well done! :)
<cyclonut> ere4si: whoa.
<ere4si> :)
 * cyclonut wonders if he got the same effect form today's updates
<sarixe> my sound's line in is way too loud, and even when Capture is at 0, i get a normal volume.  i feed my ipod in through that so i can listen to it, but it's really way too loud.  is there a way i can turn it down?
<ere4si> cyclonut: it took a reboot to find that out :)
<thompa> anyone manage to get madwifi working on acer atheros?
<thompa> it seems impossible
<thompa> im going to try upgrade kernel I guess
<cyclonut> ere4si: yeah, I thnk its that time
<cyclonut> brb
<ere4si> bye
<cyclonut> ~10mb drop
<cyclonut> but hey, somethings better than nothing, hardy is a little "fat" if'n you ask me
<Zvezdichko> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ere4si> cyclonut: are you using xubuntu?
<cyclonut> no, gnome, but I was hoping I might see some residual :-P
<ere4si> :)
<cyclonut> I've tried xfce a few times, but couldnt get into it
<cytr3x> If I install xubuntu on a system as 7.10 will it be easy to upgrade next month when the new one comes out?
<cytr3x> without messing up all the services
<ere4si> should be
<balgarath> Question: I'm running Ubuntu Studio(with RT kernel)...what happens with the kernel when I upgrade(not fresh install) to hardy?
<cytr3x> ere4si: will I be able to do it via the net or will I need to download the new iso?
<cyclonut> "should" being the keyword
<eduardo> jimiridge
<cyclonut> balgarath: it'll update
<balgarath> cyclonut, to the newer RT kernel?
<cyclonut> correct
<balgarath> cyclonut, thanks
<ere4si> cytr3x: through the net it will upgrade ok - when the release is out you update the system and an upgrade option appears
<cytr3x> oki
<cytr3x> thanks
<eduardo> jimiridge u there?
<eduardo> i need help configuring libss 10.9.8
<eduardo> what do i type in  services to restart to make them use the new libraries
<eduardo> what do i type in  services to restart to make them use the new libraries
<eduardo> in heron's package configuration
<bardyr> okay, i dont know how to report this bug or how to troubleshoot it, when i use deluge for a while my system start to run sluggish, the internet completely dies but nm-applet, iwconfig, etc still seem to be running without a problem, i cant start new applications, nor use shortcuts like alt+f2, alt+ctrl+backspace, open applications such as firefox and audacious run fine and i can select the different tabs in firefox
<bardyr> i need a hard reboot to make my box work again
<bardyr> no dmesg errors
<eduardo> jimiridge!!!
<bardyr> eduardo, /etc/init.d/$service restart
<eduardo> bardyr, whats that for?
<bardyr> eduardo, to restart services
<gnubuntu> hello. since the last updates gnome share folder is gone.
<eduardo> bardyr, do i type that in package configuration?
<bardyr> eduardo, no, in the terminal, and replace $service with the name of the actual service
<gnubuntu> how can i get it back? i restalled samba but still no share folder setting
<eduardo> bardyr, i dont know the name of the actual service, I updated ubuntu and now im configuring heron
<eduardo> bardyr, im in configuring libss10.9.8 step
<XiXaQ> are any of you able to play realmedia files with totem?
<eduardo> bardur, but i need to type something after "ssh"
<eduardo> bardyr, but i need to type something after "ssh"
<bardyr> eduardo, do you want to restart ssh?
<eduardo> bardyr, i updated 7.10 and i need help configuring heron, i dont know anything about ssh
<bardyr> eduardo, what is exactly your problem?
<adelie42> I've lost my terminals (ctrl-alt-f-key) just goes to a blank cursor in the corner. I get terminals with a live dvd, just not on my installed version. any help? what needs to be reconfigured?
<eduardo> bardyr, i dont know what to type
<bardyr> eduardo, to do what?
<nonix4> Is there a dvd image of hardy beta somewhere? Or just the cd ones?
<bardyr> nonix4, just the cd's
<adelie42> nonix4: cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd
<eduardo> bardyr, it says: Services to restart to make them use the new libraries: then in the typing box its says ssh, and i dont know if i need to type something else or just leave it that way
<bardyr> I stand corrected :)
<bardyr> eduardo, just leave it as it is, if there are any problems you just reboot.
<eduardo> ok
<sarixe> my sound's line in is way too loud, even when Capture is at 0.  i feed my ipod in through that so i can listen to it, but it's really way too loud.  is there a way i can turn it down?
<eduardo> bardyr, does updating ubuntu erases the files i had before updating?
<bardyr> eduardo, nope
<eduardo> god bless
<eduardo> i wasnt able to log in to ubuntu, so i updated it, i hope it works when the process is done
<bardyr> sarixe, try to go into the gnome mixer, -> Edit -> Preferences, add all volume control and play around with them
<bardyr> sarixe, they can be misleading so try everything
<adelie42> help  :( when I hit ctrl-alt-F1, the screen is just blank with a cursor, and typing doesn't do anything. F2-F6 does the same thing. Any suggestions?
<sarixe> bardyr : tried all that
<mars> adelie42, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/202977 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202977 in ubuntu "No way to access VTs in Hardy PPC" [High,Confirmed]
<eduardo> im eager to try hardy
<adelie42> mars: I am using i386 maybe AMD64, I don't remember. :/
<sarixe> bardyr: specifically, the problem is that when i plug my ipod into usb, it makes these random loud noises, which i'm sure are a result of line-in being too loud.  it only happens when the ipod is plugged into usb AND line-in.
<adelie42> mars: and I don't have the problem in single user mode
<sarixe> bardyr : usually i have the ipod not at full level, so that it doesn't blast my eardrums.  but i'm under the impression that i should be able to have the ipod at full volume, and modify the Capture volume as necessary
<bardyr> sarixe, thats and reasonable assumption
<sarixe> bardyr : the noises should be quiet enough that i can turn my ipod up loud enough to effectively silence them, while not destroying my ears
<mars> adelie42, I'm actually looking for something related to VTs, but I saw that similar behaviour is present in other bug reports.
<adelie42> mars: I am finding a lot of people with this problem in gutsy...
<michaelfavia> anyoen have recent problems with desktop cpmpositing and nvidia drivers? namely no window borders when using compiz? all xorg options correctly configured to best of knowledge.
<sarixe> michaelfavia : try typing this in a terminal: gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<eduardo> hey bardyr
<michaelfavia> sarixe, thx but no luck..
<bardyr> btw for $ubuntu+2, did anyone think about how the h**l the rest of the world should be able to pronounce the name?
<michaelfavia> looks like an issue with the video driver
<eduardo> bardyr, should i install new bash version or keep mine
<sarixe> hm
<michaelfavia> Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<bardyr> eduardo, it's usually a good idea to install the new version
<michaelfavia> Checking for Xgl: not present. < this is xgl xorg right?
<eduardo> ok thanx
<michaelfavia> i shouldnt have that on
<sarixe> bardyr : intrepid aibex?
<michaelfavia> sarixe, glxinfo reports: direct rendering: Yes
<adelie42> mars: I think I found a fix... I had a vga=xxx argument in my kernel options which seems to have issues with the nvidia-glx-new driver
<adelie42> brb
<bardyr> sarixe, yea
<bardyr> michaelfavia, metacity --replace &  ?
<sarixe> michaelfavia : looks like it's not the video driver's fault then...
<michaelfavia> bardyr, this is what ive done to geta  working desktop :)
<michaelfavia> but obviously doesnt solve compiz.
<sarixe> bardyr : he's using compiz
<michaelfavia> momentarily switched to metacity so i can work..
<michaelfavia> but AWN, etc depend on compiz. and id liek to make sure bugs are fixed in time for HHfinal
<RainCT> michaelfavia: not necessarily
<myk_> hey guys
<RainCT> michaelfavia: you can get AWN to work with xcompmgr too. I haven't read what problem you have but that one might work better
<myk_> i have blacklisted ssb and b43 by adding them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, however, ssb is still loading... any idea why?
<michaelfavia> sarixe, and bardyr i am VERY familiar with making compiz and nvidia drivers work, etc normally no issues. just seems to be something with compiz i suppose... ther eis an archive pool right?
<sarixe> hm
<RainCT> michaelfavia: erm nvm
<myk_> what happens is, once I am booted, i end up opening the console and running rmmod ssb, rmmod ndiswrapper, modprobe ndiswrapper
<myk_> because ssb still loaded for soem reason
<AirBender> myk_: do you have problems with ssb?
<AirBender> i've installed it in my friend's laptop and ran pretty good
<myk_> yes. It runs my BCM4311, however, it severely cuts the range. I can go about 5 times farther using ndiswrapper
<myk_> with SSB/B43, i have to sit in the same room as my router
<AirBender> just need to get the firmware with b43-fwcutter, like with bcm43xx, but far much better
<myk_> i have.
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> so bad
<myk_> really just dont understand why a module i have blacklisted is still loading
<h3sp4wn> The thing is though even with the greatest driver in the world the hardware is pretty crappy
<myk_> right now, i am sitting two rooms away using ndiswrapper, but i had to manually load it as stated above
<h3sp4wn> (broadcom)
<myk_> agreed abotu crappy broadcom...
<myk_> trying to find an expresscard wifi that works natively
<AirBender> tryout atheros chipsets
<h3sp4wn> Atheros is the other way round madwifi is pretty crappy compared to how good the hardware can be
<myk_> i can do that, but for now, i just need assistance with blacklisting
<Caesar> Is someone able to sponsor an upload for #203302 for me?
<AirBender> h3sp4wn: yeah, but it's still fine for me
<h3sp4wn> AirBender: It is usually for me just as a client
<AirBender> myk_: did you blacklisted b43 ?
<h3sp4wn> (Dunno why hardy still has 0.9.3.3 though 0.9.4 or trunk is alot better
<myk_> yes, i have blacklisted bcm43xx, b43, and ssb
<AirBender> h3sp4wn: shit happens... there's alwais a delay
<h3sp4wn> AirBender: Doesn't affect me anyway but wouldn't be good for an LTS to be releasd with such a regression
<AirBender> yes, I agree
<h3sp4wn> ath5k seems like its getting alot better also
<h3sp4wn> (not managed to get it to use my countrycode though)
<alka_trash> damn I like "The Hardy"
<alka_trash> Should I be able to uninstall ALSA?
<h3sp4wn> You can use oss4 instead if that is what you mean
<alka_trash> well I noticed when I tried to uninstall alsa, a ton of gnome packages depend on it
<eduardo> bardyr, the update aborted
<alka_trash> h3sp4wn: does that make sense?
<h3sp4wn> alka_trash: They are linked against alsa-lib
<h3sp4wn> You cannot get rid of that
<eduardo> jimiridge?
<alka_trash> oh okay, so hardy will have alsa and pulse audio servers then?
<Luckrider> Hi everyone, I have a question. Any help is appreciated
<Luckrider> I am trying to connect my wiimote
<Luckrider> and when I run hcitool scan
<Luckrider> it comes back with no device
<Luckrider> can anyone help?
<chombee_> Does the new compositor in metacity in hardy use 3D acceleration? I like it better than compix, but it seems a bit slow.
<Luckrider> Like I said before, any help is appreciated
<myk_> got zsnes running in KDE4/Kubuntu Hardy. Works fine, but i have no sound. I had sound using the same application in gutsy. Any ideas?
<sap> Hi, I'm eagerly waiting to install the upcoming Hardy (8.04) , right now I'm on fiesty (which I had made dual-boot with XP).  I'd like to know would I have to go through the formatting and partition selection thing again if I want to clean install Hardy (keeping my win XP intact) , and what would be the best procedure to do so?
<myk_> whassup, nosrednaekim
<clarezoe> anyone knows eva qq?
<Luckrider> sap
<myk_> how do i change my idenity?
<Luckrider> when hardy come out
<sap> Luckrider, ya?
<Luckrider> you can just go to the update manager
<robinson> nevermind
<Luckrider> there will be a button to click
<eduardo> I was upgrading my ubuntu to heron, and now the upgrade was aborted due to gtk-update-icon-cache: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol :g_once_init_enter_impl, anyone knows how to fix this?
<Luckrider> that allows you to update
<Luckrider> without partitioning
<sap> Luckrider, but I really wanna do a clean install rather that just upgrade
<Luckrider> or re-installing
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> umm....
<Luckrider> I think it is possible to install right into the partition you currently have, you might want to check some forums
<Luckrider> I have no idea
<sap> okie
<sap> ubuntuforums, u mean?
<eduardo> I was upgrading my ubuntu to heron, and now the upgrade was aborted due to gtk-update-icon-cache: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol :g_once_init_enter_impl, anyone knows how to fix this?
<Luckrider> how are you trying to install/
<Luckrider> *?
<eduardo> from console
<Luckrider> sap, yeah
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> sorry
<Luckrider> I updated with a fresh install
<eduardo> mt 7.10 was fucked up, so i decided to upgrade to fix the error
<Luckrider> I was just wondering if it was an install error
<Luckrider> from a fresh install
<eduardo> ahh
<eduardo> any clue on how to fix it?=
<Luckrider>  no, sorry
<eduardo> i havent been able to use my comp for about 3 days
<Luckrider> have you tried ignoreing it
<Luckrider> ?
<eduardo> cant, the installation auto-aborted
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> see... I have only updated with fresh installs or through the update manger
<Luckrider> they let you skip
<Luckrider> well
<Luckrider> the update manager does
<eduardo> damn, when will i be able to fix my box!! ;,,(
<Luckrider> lol;
<Luckrider> I know how you feel
<eduardo> awww
<Luckrider> I have had those moments
<Luckrider> umm.
<eduardo> im chatting through irssi
<Luckrider> you can;t use the computer at all
<Luckrider> ?
<eduardo> i can use console
<Luckrider> that is it?
<eduardo> yes, thats it
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> something really got messed up
<eduardo> my gtk libs
<eduardo> i think my gtk libs messed up
<Luckrider> I would have thought that you would be able to use the previouse version
<eduardo> i tried to reinstall them, but didnt work
<Luckrider> yeah
<h3sp4wn> That happened to me a few month ago (but no one else afaik)
<eduardo> h3sp4wn u had the same issue?
<Luckrider> is there any import data on the computer?
<h3sp4wn> eduardo: I did yes stuff just segfaulting all the time
<h3sp4wn> I dunno how it happened either
<nosrednaekim> you could just temporarily install kde
<h3sp4wn> It was a few months ago
<eduardo> h3sp4wn how did u fix it?
<rinaldi_> can anyone recommend an app to convert and burn a video file to one playable in a dvd player?
<ere4si> avidemux
<Luckrider> yeah that sounds good to me (never actually used it for that)
<h3sp4wn> eduardo: I uninstalled almost everything
<alex_mayorga> does latest updates include serious breakage?
<h3sp4wn> eduardo: I tried all sorts of stuff so I am not even 100% sure what it was that fixed it
<Luckrider> eduardo, if there is no important data, just install HH from a disk
<Luckrider> oh, you know
<Luckrider> I had my own question
<eduardo> h3sp4wn no i dont want to lose my data
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> I see
<rinaldi_> ere4si: avidemux doesn't read the file properly (says "cannot read from file")
<h3sp4wn> eduardo: I used aptitude and stripped it back to almost nothing and then started putting stuff back
<ere4si> rinaldi_: what sort of file?
<h3sp4wn> I kept /home
<eduardo> jimiridge was helping me get through the problem but he seems to be idle
<Luckrider> does anyone know how to connect a wiimote to ubuntu, I have an internal adapter
<rinaldi_> ere4si: its an mpeg ts, recorded from mythtv
<eduardo> h3sp4wn well i cant log into ubuntu
<Luckrider> I keep trying hcitool scan
<eduardo> i can only use console
<h3sp4wn> eduardo: Can you get to a terminal ?
<Luckrider> and it doesn't work
<eduardo> h3sp4wn yes, i can only use console
<ere4si> rinaldi_: that is a transport stream - one min and I'll read a bit :)
<Luckrider> console s terminal h3sp4wn
<Luckrider> *is
<eduardo> im fed up with this shit
<eduardo> u should be able to fix it
<eduardo> I*
<h3sp4wn> Did you try making another user
<eduardo> no
<eduardo> how do i do a new one?
<eduardo> but i dont think that will solve the problem, libs are rlly fucked up
<h3sp4wn> adduser --add_extra_groups
<h3sp4wn> have a look at man adduser there is loads of options but you will want those extra groups
<h3sp4wn> At least then you will know 100% its not something just to do with your stuff in
<ere4si> rinaldi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-388842.html - tells you how to sort that
<h3sp4wn> ~
<rinaldi_> ere4si: i just downloaded winff and it seems to read the file ok. converting to pal dvd now, but il also try that. thanks
<ere4si> k
<Adys> Question, what should I use, nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx ?
<Adys> I suppose the new one, but..
<h3sp4wn> Depends I think the new one has different bugs
<Adys> Im getting an error when trying opera's linux gogi
<Adys> ./lingogi: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Adys> seems its related to nvidia-glx
<mneptok> Adys: depends on your nVidia chipset
<Adys> 8600gts
<h3sp4wn> I dunno whether you even can have 96.xx
<nosrednaekim> installing hardy as we speak! partitioning was really fast...
<MrKeuner> hi, does hardy have openoffice 2.4?
<amx109> MrKeuner, not yet
<Luckrider> hold on
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> there is your answer
<Luckrider> it is 2.3
<MrKeuner> amx109: yet? you mean it might change before release?
<Luckrider> does anyone know of a how-to guide for connecting a wiimote to Hardy
<Luckrider> ?
<Luckrider> help is appreciated
<h3sp4wn> Yeah the project leaders have been known to add stuff at the last min before
<nosrednaekim> Luckrider: yeah.. thats something thats definately going to take some googling... though it is definately possible
<Luckrider> I have tried for a few days now
<amx109> MrKeuner, im not sure
<Luckrider> this is my last place to look
<MrKeuner> amx109: OK thanks
<Luckrider> I get a problem
<Luckrider> see...
<Luckrider> when i try hcitool scan, i get no such device
<Luckrider> is there a way to install hcitool or something
<Luckrider> ?
<brett_h> my postgresql-8.3 install didn't initialize the cluster or anything, where would I go to check/re-run that script?
<nosrednaekim> !info hcitool hardy
<Luckrider> thanks nisrednaekim
<Luckrider> i am about to try that
<Luckrider> bash: !info: event not found
<nosrednaekim> Luckrider: thats a bot command ;)
<Luckrider> nosredneakim
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> oops
<Luckrider> duh
<nosrednaekim> but he doesn't seem to be around
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> i am not so used to terminal so i thought it was a command foe terminal
<Luckrider> I am so stupid
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Luckrider> i should have realized it was for a bot
 * Luckrider facepalms myself
<Luckrider> *himself
<nosrednaekim> its ok :)
<Luckrider> lol
<nosrednaekim> Luckrider: search in your package managerand see if hcitool is available
<Luckrider> yeah, it just seamed correct with the hci thing
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> let me check
<Luckrider> There is no matching application available.
<Luckrider> nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> hrm.
<Luckrider> i had tried sudo apt-get install hclitool before
<Luckrider> and it said could not find
<slipttees> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken
<Luckrider> btw, I really appreciate the help
<nosrednaekim> hclitoo?
<Luckrider> yeah, that is what I had seen in some forums
<alex_mayorga> Luckrider: try http://www.wiili.org/index.php/WMD and report any success ;)
<Luckrider> but, those were for older versions, not hardy
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> wait
<Luckrider> I hav tried that
<Luckrider> I keep getting stuck at the same point as I previously stated
<Luckrider> I can't connect the wiimote, so I am not worrying about the driver yet
<Luckrider> alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> Luckrider: I once paired the wiimote on hardy before, didn't pursuit it tough, but it does work, check that your bluetooth stack is working
<brett_h> I have two 8.04 machines I installed postgresql-8.3 on, one one of them - the cluster wasn't initialized, where would I find and run the script to do this now?
<Luckrider> ok
<alex_mayorga> Luckrider: try to pair something else
<Luckrider> thanks alex_mayorga
<Luckrider> ummm
<Luckrider> I have nothing else to pair
<alex_mayorga> Luckrider: for the record the page I passed you is what I used IIRC
<Luckrider> hmmm.
<Luckrider> let me double check that page
<nosrednaekim> Luckrider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> thanks
<Luckrider> i will bring that up in a sec
<alex_mayorga> I might as well take my wiimote for another spin with the new release of bluez, but I don't really see the point of it just yet
<Luckrider> does it support the nunchuck?
<alex_mayorga> any experts on fixing nvidia rainbowish effect, I can't get a GUI going anymore
<alex_mayorga> dunno
<Luckrider> because if it doesn't I might as well wait also
<Luckrider> or...
<Luckrider> I could just give it to my freind
<Luckrider> if it doesn't work
<Luckrider> he will script it to work
<alex_mayorga> how can I get vesa kicking again
<Luckrider> hmm
<alex_mayorga> Luckrider: ship it to me and I'll test out ;)
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> alex
<Luckrider> go to applications>other>screens and monitors
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, ping
<Luckrider> try changing the graphics card driver there
<alex_mayorga> Luckrider: theres no GDM here, not usable at least
<Luckrider> I had some problems at first with my Radeon Firegl
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> see... that is how I fixed my problem
<alex_mayorga> thanks anyway
<Luckrider> np
<Luckrider> thanks for your help
<Luckrider> I feel like taking without giving back is just wrong
<alex_mayorga> then you've got Ubuntu on you :)
<ichat> ho well it speach support improved for  hardy  .. is any one working on it.  arer there known improvents
<alex_mayorga> ichat: ORCA is being improved or so I've read on gnome
<alex_mayorga> !orca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ichat> that for  gnome only right?
<trukosh> Hi. When i open a file that contains "umlaute" or other special signs in "vi" everything is fine. If i use less they are broken, if i do an "ls" on files on a samba-Share, they are also broken, newly created files on same share are fine... (I did a fresh install on a second system, again choosing german language during installation. It's the same problem there) - Any hints?
<alex_mayorga> it's being done on gnome, ORCA is a gnome project but it would surely trickle into ubuntu
<ichat> last i tried was rather  hard to work with on   7.10
<ichat> specially to get it workin with  lets say firefox
<alex_mayorga> ichat: have to go for now, but I'd also love a speaking Hardy
<ichat> rith
<alex_mayorga> let's catch up latter, I'm a true believer on accessibility, not just for the fanciness of it
<Koji-Murasame> Anyone having/had problems with their video card in the Kubuntu (KDE4) Hardy Beta?
<orvokki> Which video card?
<Koji-Murasame> NVIDIA Geforce FX 5700
<orvokki> nvidia-glx-new?
<Koji-Murasame> It funks up the screen.
<ichat> same here
<ichat> but i doubt is ubuntu's fault
<Koji-Murasame> Nvidia driver problem?
<ichat> afaict
<ichat> all me  GF 5 series of card borked at this driver (on slackware  and ubuntu )
<Koji-Murasame> What mid/high end AGP cards seem to work well, I've been considering an upgrade. . .
<warrend> hi
<ichat> anything above the  6x series  afaik... but to be hunnest  - i havent tried al lof of it yet...
<warrend> why do you think about my comment on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/188764
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188764 in usplash "[hardy]640x480 usplash on all computers" [High,Confirmed]
<nejode> Koji-Murasame: have you tried the driver from nvidia?
<ichat> probably a nice  68xx of  69xx  of   76xx  etc would work briliantly
<Koji-Murasame> I just did. It won't install. Says I don't have the libc packages even though I do.
<nejode> Koji-Murasame: have you tried>> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ichat> but im not sure  you may well get it to work  with some  better settings if you read on it
<slipttees> Have any command in ubuntu, which remove all the programs that are not in ubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> slipttees: nay
<slipttees> nay ?
<Koji-Murasame> nejode: I haven't on this install, but last time I tried (gutsy beta) it broke my system.
<bazhang> slipttees: No.
<warrend> what do you think about the usplash bug?
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-29
<sarixe> hi, when i try to play videos, in any player, gstreamer, xine, anything, the colors are messed up.  i believe it may be missing a color channel, but i'm not sure.  any help?
<Koji-Murasame> Nejode: I just installed EnvyNG and installed the driver. Waiting for reboot now to see if it worked.
<Smegzor> I've lost the ability to administer shares.  There menu item for sharing is missing.  There was a Samba update earlier, also I forced gnome to rebuild .gnome2 by renaming the old folder.  How do I get sharing back?
<Koji-Murasame> Nope. It's the same as installing with jockey. I'll try some older driver versions though
<Laney> Does anyone know how to query my DBUS session bus from a SSH session? I'm trying to get the current song in Rhythmbox but it doesn't work. :(
<sourcemaker> I have install the current hardy beta version... now I have the problem... that the KDE session crashs very often and kdm restarts... is this a known problem?
<jessica> i need to get my fan problem fixed my fan needs to be going faster my laptop is overheating
<talntidwrk> hi :)
<talntidwrk> Intel wireless 1395 not working in Hardy... ideas? :)
<talntidwrk> worked in Gutsy... so if its not a simple fix, i'll just jump back to gutsy for a while.. :) no worries
<Jaymac> yay my hardy upgrade was a success :) hello busybox hehe
<jeffwheeler> I'm sure this is obvious (and non-Ubuntu+1-specific), but the backlight on my MacBook Pro keeps turning real low after a few seconds, and I have to press the backlight buttons to get it back up; is there any way to leave it as I have it?
<Jaymac> jeffwheeler: that happens when using OS X as well doesn't it?
<Jaymac> or is that just after a few seconds idle perhaps?
<jeffwheeler> Jaymac: nope, and it stays low even when I am not idle
<jeffwheeler> Jaymac: OS X will disable it after a set amount of time, which by default is about fifteen minutes, but this happens after about 30 seconds
<jeffwheeler> and stays off until I hold the "increase backlight" button up to the max again
<Jaymac> well at least you have an 8.04 desktop :) my upgrade left me with a busybox prompt - hangs on mounting root fs... i'll chroot in tomorrow and see if i can fix it
<jeffwheeler> I usually use Debian (on an old Dell), but I figured I'd try the beta; it is definitely pretty.
<hmuller> RAOF:  Learned something new today about my nvidia geforce 84xx (integrated) today
<jeffwheeler> Ah, figured it out: it was looking at ambient lighting. I'm not in terribly bright room (nor dark) and it would still go all the way to the minimum brightness.
<jessica> i need help i need to have control over my fan in my pc
<kumarphilly> hmm
<kumarphilly> what are you trying to do
<kumarphilly> unless its connected to the mobo directly you will needa use a manual fan controler or just unplug it when ya don't need it
<kumarphilly> I honestly think its usless though
<nosrednaekim> kumarphilly: laptop?
<kumarphilly> nosrednaekim, what do you mean?
<nosrednaekim> kumarphilly: laptops need fan control
<kumarphilly> oh right
<kumarphilly> sorry
<evan_> hey can any one help me everytime i start x it does it in gl mode and that makes my compter lagg like my grandmother :O
<nosrednaekim> evan_: remove xserver-xgl
<evan_> nosrednaekim, its not installed
<Luckrider> Does anyone know how I can use a theme I created in emerald?
<nosrednaekim> Luckrider: with emerald:P
<Luckrider> yes
<Luckrider> I created it using emerald
<Luckrider> I just can;tfigure out how to use it
<Luckrider> *can't figure
<Luckrider> I do have/use compiz fusion
<Luckrider> I just miss haveing my emerald themes that i had with Gusty Fiesty and Edgy
<farkewie> Hi can anyone tell me how to test bluetooth on hardy herron?
<Luckrider> i have the same problem
<talntidwrk> try it?
<Luckrider> I can;t get it to work
<Luckrider> (bluetooth
<savvas> Luckrider: he didn't say he has a problem with it :)
<farkewie> sorry im not sure how to test it on linux but when i use my phone to scan i cant see it
<heartsblood> Is all (or most of) the software in hardy SID?
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> duh
<farkewie> my bluetooth says all the services are running and it should be visible
<ricky_> i have a laptop with the imfamous broadcom chipset, 4311, and i could get it to work on the last release.
<ricky_> i tried the beta a6, and it wont work at all
<savvas> farkewie: system > administration > bluetooth > general > check the two file transfer boxes
<Stwange> what is the planned release date?
<ricky_> does anyone know if that will be fixed by the time of its full release?
<savvas> Stwange: google hardy release schedule
<farkewie> they are checked
<Stwange> cheers savvas, it would have taken me ages to get the right search phrase
<ricky_> the restricted drivers module shows nothing at all....
<ricky_> i can manually use ndiswrapper, but it wont work....
<heartsblood> is there a way to see exactly what versions of software are being using in hardy?
<savvas> Stwange: I'm sorry if you expected a direct answer :)
<farkewie> is there something similar to a windows device manager to see if its installed?
<savvas> the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule is the first hit for that phrase
<ricky_> does anyone know the exact day for the final release?
<nosrednaekim> 24th
<Stwange> nah savvas - I wasn't being sarcastic, it probably would have done. I'm still confused though... should I wait til May 22nd for it to be completely ready for a production machine?
<ricky_> i was thingking about downloading it then, and trying again, but figured someone in the room might know if the broadcom chipset would be able to be used with either ndiswrapper or with the firmware extracter? does anyone know?
<m12> seems there is again wlan problems in HH. many ppl complain on it, and i am one of them, using prism54usb that worked on GG but now dont work as expected. : http://pastebin.com/f71cc919c , anyone have clue what is going on ?
<savvas> farkewie: i'm not sure, sorry, I haven't tried any bluetooth devices - try searching for it ubuntuforums.org or something :)
<ricky_> yea, right, but does anyone know if that is going to be fixed for the final release?
<hmuller> heartsblood:  take a look at System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<heartsblood> I don't have it installed
<m12> ricky_ , dont think so, it is too close to release date
<heartsblood> I want to take a look at software versions before I make that jump
<ricky_> ok, thanks.....
<savvas> Stwange: expect the final release around april 28th (give or take 5 days), the final-final release will be 8.04.1, fixing any last minute bugs :)
<hmuller> heartsblood:  you have a terminal?
<m12> ricky_ but dont take me for granted
<m12> i am just user...
<heartsblood> do I have a terminal?
<heartsblood> yes.
<Flannel> savvas: 8.04.1 is a point release, not the final-final, and it is more-than-likely for bugs in the installation media only (well, with a version rollup as a side effect)
<hmuller> heartsblood: $ sudo synaptic
<Flannel> hmuller, heartsblood, gksu synaptic
<hmuller> heartsblood:  or just plain synaptic
<hmuller> Flannel: sudo still works, if gksu works better, then please explain
<Flannel> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Flannel> hmuller: gksu should be used for graphical apps.  They setup environments different, sudo can cause issues with perms in your home dir (stuff owned by root)
<Flannel> obviously on kde, you use kdesu
<heartsblood> not trying to nitpick here, but exactly how do I see Hardy version #s from a gutsy install?
<Flannel> heartsblood: packages.ubuntu.com
<heartsblood> ty
<evan_> help im getting realy crazy everytime i bootup i have to disable GL Desktop with heavy lag when i open Gnome Compiz Preferences it gives me an error ( error at loading or saving configuration information for gnome compiz Preferences )
<evan_> bootup must be start x
<evan_> this are the details of the error Ongelijk type: Verwachtte lijst, kreeg string
<evan_> this are the details of the error sorrie translation " expected list, got string "
<farkewie> ok so it looks like my bluetooth card is not being detected. i used to have it disabedin windows could it still be disabled?
<hmuller> Flannel: I had to quit chatzilla to try the example.  I understand your point now, but it doesn't appear to be to be that critical, to paraphrase the material.
<Flannel> hmuller: We've weeded out most of the offending apps, but they're still out there.  Besides its a good habit anyway, even if you don't do it yourself
<heartsblood> Flannel, found exactly what I wanted to know, appreciate it.
<hmuller> Flannel: agreed, seems gksudo would be better though
<ethana2> yarr, scim seems to have stopped working in firefox3
<ethana2> gaaahhhhh
<hmuller> scim not playing well with pirates? =)
<ethana2> what?
<Flannel> hmuller: gksu and gksudo are identical
<ethana2> ..I can't type japanese in firefox now
<Flannel> hmuller: (one is linked to the other)
<hmuller> ethana2: poor attempt at humor
<ethana2> gyarr, i may have to use epiphany again, dangit
<ethana2> ...i didn't get it, hmuller, sorry
<hmuller> Flannel: Learned two somethings new today
<hmuller> ethana2: no need to apologize for cultural differences =)
<heartsblood> I learned something today!
<heartsblood> Never ask a question about unbutnu in the debian channel ><
<heartsblood> ubuntu*
<nosrednaekim> heartsblood: LOL... haha
<mneptok> heartsblood: but you learned the wrong lesson
<mneptok> heartsblood: the real lesson was "avoid communities with no code of conduct" ;)
<heartsblood> meh
<jimiridge> im thinking of trying to play with xen
<hmuller> Flannel:  gksudo is linked to gksu, but gksudo uses sudo as a backend =)
<talntidwrk> xen is AWESOME
<talntidwrk> using it on my production server
<talntidwrk> but, a word of the wise
<talntidwrk> don't try it with hardy yet, networking is broken on xen with hardy.
<talntidwrk> at least, don't use it at the main O/S.
<talntidwrk> works OK with hardy as a virtual machine.
<jimiridge> are you sure? maybe its been fixed
<talntidwrk> i tried... 2 days ago
 * mneptok would recommend KVM as a vm method in any *buntu
<hmuller> mneptok: debs have a code of conduct, it revolves around RTFM
<talntidwrk> so maybe it's been fixed in the last 2 days...
<talntidwrk> .. but i doubt it
<jimiridge> now when you say networking was broken...
<talntidwrk> couldn't get virtual machines to talk to the main dom
<jimiridge> do they still get lan ip's?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> how do I determine which locale I'm running in?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I need to know for a gcalctool bug
<nosrednaekim> WOW.... hardy has a nice fast boot!
<Turski> not any faster than any other...
<dbmoodb> ah mega breakage
<hmuller> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: $ locale          or $ locale -a
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> cheers mate
<hmuller> cheers
<hmuller> nosrednaekim: thanks to dash!
<nosrednaekim> dash?
<hmuller> it's smaller than bash
<dbmoodb> is this happening for others too ?....
<nosrednaekim> this is a 1.7GHZ celeron with a laptop drive and its booting in 30 seconds to KDM... my 1.6GHZ dual core turion can't even manage that
<hmuller> you'll notice your login shell is bash, but all the startup scripts run as dash, sh is a symlink to dash
<nosrednaekim> hmuller: interesting...
<dbmoodb> eh hardy is using dash instead of bash ?
<Turski> ...but all the startup scripts run as dash...
<setuid> Unless you change the default
<hydrogen> its been that way for a while
<hmuller> dbmoodb: your login shell is bash, all the startup is run as Turski says, dash
<setuid> dpkg-reconfigure
<hmuller> !dash | hmuller
<mneptok> the switch to dash from bash was like 2 release ago :)
<hmuller> Yes, but most don't realize that's why Ubuntu boots faster than some
<hydrogen> I think thats a load of bunk
<hydrogen> myself
<nosrednaekim> mneptok: did they just streamline Upstart then?
<nosrednaekim> hmuller: I was comparing it to 7.10 ;)
<robinson> hey. How can i get liquidweather to work in KDE4/Kubuntu Hardy? I get an error about kross library, but when i search apt, i can find no reference to kross
<robinson> btw, liqudweather is a superkaramba widget
<setuid> robinson, apt-file search kross
<robinson> no luck, i tried searching for kross in adept manager
<Luke___> I updated to 8.04 and now my headphone sound doesn't work. I've turned everything up in alsamixer. Any suggestions?
<setuid> apt-file != adept
<nosrednaekim> robinson: known kde4 bug.... you can't run superkaramba
<robinson> oh
<hmuller> nosrednaekim: I wish mine booted faster than Gutsy, but I'm not seeing a major difference.
<nosrednaekim> robinson: yeah... the kross stuff was never packaged up or something
<hmuller> nosrednaekim: But I'm not using KDE either
<setuid> robinson, There's hundreds of references to libkross in the apt-file results
<setuid> # apt-file search kross | wc -l
<setuid> 125
<dbmoodb> hmuller: kde is a lost faster feeling atm than gnome - starts up faster etc... just to me ...
<robinson> hmmm.. apt-file shows "command not found", i just searched it in adept
<tomahasamoot> I've just installed, and updated kubuntu 8.10 alt amd64, and kdesu isn't working... if I want to use adept_manager, or systemsettings, I have to run them with sudo from a terminal... I tried reinstalling kdesudo, but it didn't help
<setuid> robinson, install apt-file
<robinson> no matter, though, if superkaramba will not work in kde4
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> anybody experienced with bootchart?
<hmuller> dbmoodb: I like the cheerios feel to gnome
<nosrednaekim> hmuller: well,kdm is slow, but this is still an improvement
<nosrednaekim> or maybe this laptop just boots fast compared to my other one... it DOES have a sata drive
<setuid> hrm
<setuid> cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -
<hmuller> nosrednaekim: that's the diff
<hmuller> the sata diff
<Turski> tomahasamoot: wtf, 8.10?
<lubosz> i installed bootchart but no bootchart.tgz is generated, how come?
<nosrednaekim> really? are you kiddin?
<Luke> Turski: he mant 8.04
<nosrednaekim> its stil 5400RPM
<hmuller> nosrednaekim: You be the judge!
<nosrednaekim> tomahasamoot: can you run them from the terminal with kdesudo?
<nosrednaekim> hmuller: yeah... later next week i'm installing it on this laptop and we'll see :)
<hmuller> nosrednaekim: you can check the throughput on both using :  $ hdparm -tT /dev/<device>
<hmuller> nosrednaekim: both meaning the previous drive and your newer sata
<nosrednaekim> hmuller: yeah.. I will
<robinson> in kde4, is there a way to set the font size for the digital clock? mine runs slightly off screen along the bottom edge. I can choose the font, but i dont see a setting for size
<dbmoodb> if it has sata it probably is just faster anyway
<dbmoodb> (newer)
<nosrednaekim> robinson: don't think so
<tomahasamoot> nosrednaekim: no, just sudo
<savvas> damn, this quality of service setup is really annoying. i simply can't do it, i have to be a network guru to have a working network while i upload & report important crashes :(
<savvas> the weirdest thing is that during the upgrades, the irc connection has been improved, and at least i don't get disconnected here
<robinson> i realize i'm asking questions all over the map, but will disabling IPV6 in firefox still speed up browsing, or is this no longer an issue?
<setuid> /dev/sda:
<setuid>  Timing cached reads:   3270 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1632.29 MB/sec
<setuid>  Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.01 seconds =  54.42 MB/sec
<dbmoodb> well it might, test
 * setuid loves his new laptop ;) 
<savvas> robinson: how slow is it? :) ipv6 is the next big step of the internet, disabling it will prevent you from reaching some websites
<dbmoodb> ipv6 is only useful if you have a ipv6 connection, if you do then dance
<setuid> savvas, Not for several years
<nosrednaekim> setuid: HOOLY CRAP!
<setuid> Most providers and core net infrastructure isn't ipv6-enabled
<robinson> not terrible.. I have 6MB service, but it seems that it takes pages a bit longer on my laptop than on my desktop. I will change the setting in firefox, try it, then change it back if there is no change
<setuid> nosrednaekim, what?
<dbmoodb> you can get a tunnel tho
<nosrednaekim> setuid: i'm only getting 876 out of this one !
<savvas> by 2010-2015 you'll see some ip handling problems :P
<setuid> by 2015, IP will be something completely different
<dbmoodb> savvas: we have smart internets makers they are ultrasssmarts hene no problems
<savvas> setuid: yeah, unreadable, unusable, and not worthy to look at :p
<nosrednaekim> hmuller: yep... the hard drive in this lappt is only half as fast.,..... wow
<robinson> hmmm.. no noticeable difference to me.. i'll just change it back
<setuid> nosrednaekim, Mine is a 5400rpm 320gig drive
<dbmoodb> nosrednaekim: you did not run a benchmark so i would not be saying that .... consider the read / write to be some what slower
<setuid> It came out of a Western Digital Passport enclosure
<setuid> External, usb-enabled enclosure that is
<dbmoodb> ask the firefox guys if it makes any difference (there are tests you can run)
<savvas> dbmoodb: i agree on that, but i still expect everything human-made to have flaws, some other bright fellow will surely detect it and get billions from it :)
<DanaG> What's that disk benchmark?
<setuid> DanaG, hdparm -Tt
<nosrednaekim> dbmoodb: what, timed disk reads aren't a benchmark?
<lubosz> why is my boot splash dropping to console when kjournald is starting?
<setuid> I'm hammering the disk at the moment too, because I've got a vmware session loaded and the drive is an encrypted LVM, which thrashes the hell out of the disk
<DanaG>  Timing cached reads:   2322 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1161.50 MB/sec
<DanaG>  Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.02 seconds =  62.17 MB/sec
<dbmoodb> using those alone i would not be saying that the disk is 1/2 the speed - because there are other factors
<setuid> DanaG, laptop?
<DanaG> Yup.  Hitachi 7K200-200.
<setuid> I'll shut down my vm and re-test
<dbmoodb> ... disk down and up problems DanaG ?
<setuid> ATA device, with non-removable media
<setuid>         Model Number:       WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0
<DanaG> Load cycles?  Those happen to me, too.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, download and burn UBCD, and you can change the drive's 'permanent' default APM settings with Hitachi Feature Tool.
<dbmoodb> what ?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> is ddebs.ubuntu.com signed?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> can I download a key for this?
<dbmoodb> DanaG: how does that work ? ... how do i do this ?
<savvas>  Timing cached reads:   6180 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3092.09 MB/sec
<savvas>  Timing buffered disk reads:  184 MB in  3.01 seconds =  61.11 MB/sec
<hmuller> hdparm will modify your drives parameters too to improve performance, just read up first
<DanaG> google for UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD), and download and burn it.
<NukeSkyjumper> mouse-drag selections on the gnome desktop seem a lot slower on my hardy box since a reboot... anyone else experienced this?
<dbmoodb> no DanaG how does it work and what would i change the setting too ?
<hmuller> NukeSkyjumper: Using a touchpad?
<NukeSkyjumper> hmuller: usb mouse
<lubosz> NukeSkyjumper: read the last couple posts https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/128803
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128803 in nautilus "[Gutsy] very slow gnome startup" [Low,Invalid]
<DanaG> Increase the APM number to "Active Idle"
<dbmoodb> -- can ubuntu grab this as a restricted piece or link to it or something if it really does work ...?
<lubosz> NukeSkyjumper: k, other topic :D
<NukeSkyjumper> lubosz: it's a mouse selection thing, not related (afaik) to startup
<hmuller> that was a cool wild goose chase lubosz, must be an issue dear to your heart  =)
<jimiridge> anyone play with KVM kernel virtual machine?
<setuid>  Timing cached reads:   5330 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2670.81 MB/sec
<setuid>  Timing buffered disk reads:  186 MB in  3.00 seconds =  61.95 MB/sec
<setuid> 1g faster cache reads when vmware is unloaded
<jimiridge> just wanted to know if KVM supports usb access
<lubosz> hmuller: :D i just read gnome and startup, it really sucks in hardy :D
<hmuller> jimiridge: yes, at least in gutsy.  it works well with both xp and vista
<setuid> Encrypted LVM eats 30% of the drive performance
<DanaG> Too bad there isn't an hdtach for Linux.
<jimiridge> cause i have this usb printer with no linux driver i was hoping to get working with KVM/windows
<robinson> i have installed zsnes for playing super nintendo roms. Any idea why i dont have sound? i did in Gutsy. All my other apps have sound
<setuid> I wish luks could use thinkfinger for authentication
<nosrednaekim> jimiridge: use Virtualbox non-OSE
<hmuller> jimiridge:  I'd have to test it again, seems if I remember usb access worked but needed work
<jimiridge> qemu should but crapped on me last time i tried
<jimiridge> prolly shoulda compiled it myself
<lubosz> robinson: maybe try snes9x
<hmuller> lubosz: I don't seem to be having gnome startup issues, knock on wood
<lubosz> hmuller: so your gnome starts fast? its not an issue, i just need a lot of patience ^
<jimiridge> nosrednaekim, wtf does non-OSE mean
<jimiridge> proprietary?
<lubosz> robinson: maybe its an emulator option
<tomahasamoot> I'm installing java from sun.java.com, what steps should I take?  Should I remove the installed pkgs from apt?
<hmuller> lubosz:  It doesn't start under 30 seconds, one day I'll be able to afford an instant on machine
<nosrednaekim> jimiridge: yeah...
<savvas> jimiridge: he means download virtualbox from www.virtualbox.org, not virtualbox-ose from the repositories
<lubosz> hmuller: sure, next thing is ssdisk
<hmuller> too bad they run about $900USD a pop
<lubosz> lets see in 2 years
<robinson> lubosz: perhaps. just a bit puzzled because it worked with no special tweaks in gutsy. I know that Hardy uses pulse audio, not sure how that works with regard to alsa or oss though
<setuid> pulseaudio is a trainwreck
<setuid> I have to kill it to get proper audio working in simultaneous apps
<savvas> tomahasamoot: if you do that, then you get no support from here, but follow the steps the java.com website gives
<setuid> When pulse is loaded, audio only works in one app at a time. It's a mess.
<NukeSkyjumper> setuid: your apps are probably using the alsa compatibility sink, rather than connecting to pulse
<robinson> then why is that being used as the standard for an LTS release?
<setuid> Nopre
<lubosz> lol zsnes's gui hasnt changed for 10 years
<vbabiy-laptop> Hello what happen to ubuntu tab complete in terminal ?
<setuid> er, Nope
<nosrednaekim> vbabiy-laptop: bash-completion?
<mneptok> lubosz: why should it? it works as-is.
<vbabiy-laptop> nosrednaekim: yeah
<savvas> tomahasamoot: why do you need the java.com version of java anyway? :) sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jdk work
<nosrednaekim> vbabiy-laptop: install the package
 * mneptok caresses his Logitech USB gamepad
<vbabiy-laptop> nosrednaekim: its not by default any more
<tomahasamoot> savvas: I was recommended to get java striaght from sun by the azureus crew...
<lubosz> mneptok: its not 2008 eye candy ;)
<mneptok> lubosz: the SNES is hardly "2008"
<lubosz> robinson: no sound for me in zsnes
<tomahasamoot> savvas: is sun-java6* the same thing?
<setuid> lubosz, Kill pulseaudio and make sure it's dead, then try again
<savvas> tomahasamoot: hardy has the newest available java, try with the already packaged versions of java, which i believe will work
<robinson> at least i know its not just me.. i had some issues with snes9x, although i dont remember what they were...
<tomahasamoot> savvas: okay
<jimiridge> http://www.hackszine.com/blog/archive/2007/11/wifi_range_extender_5_bars_for.html
<jimiridge> i made one of those
<mneptok> tomahasamoot: you should not be installing Java from a web download
<jimiridge> hopefully not removing the insulation wont affect it too much
<setuid> mneptok, That's not true
<savvas> tomahasamoot: you have other torrent applications, like transmission or deluge-torrent, which aren't java dependant
<mneptok> setuid: i assure you, it is.
<setuid> mneptok, Some of us require a working java for our jobs
<jimiridge> wasnt till i was finished till i realized the error
<setuid> And that working java comes from Sun
<setuid> Not gcj and that other broken garbage in the repository
<mneptok> setuid: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<setuid> plugin != java
<hmuller> for the nvidia masters:  When the README.txt talks about setting environment variables, they're talking about the ones we set in our login shell?
<mneptok> setuid: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<mneptok> setuid: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<mneptok> setuid: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-common
<mneptok> setuid: Java should be installed from the repos. end of story.
<setuid> No thanks, I'll continue to use the working Java from Sun, not the tampered with one from the repo
<mneptok> "tampered?"
<setuid> Yes, as most repo packages are
<savvas> he's right, the deluge-torrent package is "tampered" too :)
<savvas> spit in two :P
<savvas> *split
<vbabiy-laptop> nosrednaekim: is ubuntu still going to support that by default or is it going to be an install from now on
<mneptok> setuid: i'd hazard a guess doko knows more about Debian packaging than o most Sun people.
<hmuller> If you don't like tampered, one of my favorite distributions is LFS =)
<lubosz> no sound in snes9express nor zsnes before and after killing pulseaudio. srlsy you guys, srsly
<tomahasamoot> savvas: what torrent app do you like, and why?  I did try ktorrent... but it wasn't as good as azureus
<hmuller> of course that gets real old after awhile
<robinson> nosrednaekim: you mentioned that superkarmaba doesnt work in KDE4. I notice a package in my repository that i think was recently added... superkaramaba-kde4.. can you confirm if this is newly added?
<savvas> vbabiy-laptop: Bug 196021 :) Martin Pitt  wrote on 2008-03-26: I added it to the 'standard' platform seed as recommends. The next update of *-meta packages will have it again.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196021 in ubuntu-meta "include bash-completion by default in hardy" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196021
<setuid> mneptok, the problem is that most debian packaging is done by people who don't understand software development.
<vbabiy-laptop> savvas: okay cool
<mneptok> setuid: i assure you, doko does.
<nosrednaekim> robinson: no... its been thre for a while
<mneptok> setuid: not to mention he worked closely with Tom Marble@Sun to create the packages
<robinson> oh. just thought maybe i installed the other one before..
<setuid> mneptok, a. including rejected patches, b. including broken patches, c. breaking things which work flawlessly in upstream source
<setuid> mneptok, is it in lockstep with the sun releases/
<dbmoodb> what do you mean smart active --looking at some of their (hitachi) software cannot see that setting
<mneptok> setuid: do you have an example related to Sun's Java?
<setuid> grr, ubuntu just ate my meta keys
<setuid> i hate this bug
<setuid> it randomly takes out my keyboard layout
<Luke> Turski: he mant 8.04
<setuid> i can't type shift/alt/ctrl keys, any modifiers
<Luke> I updated to 8.04 and now my headphone sound doesn't work. I've turned everything up in alsamixer. Any suggestions?
<savvas> tomahasamoot: deluge-torrent, it's simple, has plugins for extra stuff and works without asking to update java :) also, it supports encrypted connections. be sure to use updates from www.deluge-torrent.org and not the repositories
<hmuller> mneptok: based on the diversion, I don't think you are getting an answer <chuckle>
<mneptok> hmuller: no big deal. i just don;t like new users getting poor advice. which installing Java from a Sun .tar.gz certainly is.
<emma> hey
<setuid> if you can guarantee that the Debian releases are in absolute lockstep with the Sun releases, it might be worth the switch
<emma> do any of you know about the Ubuntu Hardy 64 bit version?
<hmuller> agreed - unless you are going to package it yourself, so you can uninstall it if necessary.
<tgelter> so should a lot of graphics look low-res in firefox 3? maybe it's to allow for faster rendering?
<mneptok> setuid: if you want to use the Sun download, fine. but please do not recommend such practices to other users.
<emma> I heard that OO.o will not run under the Ubuntu Hardy 64 bit version. Is that true? And if so, can that be fixed?  That's virtually a fatal flaw.
<setuid> emma, Yes
<tgelter> emma: I'm running hardy 64 bit
<setuid> There are no debs for it, provided by Oo.org
<hmuller> emma:  you mean amd64?
<setuid> And the other installers coredump
<emma> What I heard is that OO.org won't be able to run on Ubuntu Hardy 64 bit OS.
<hmuller> emma: because if you do, it opens up just fine in amd64
<Luke> emma: i'm on amd64 hardy and ooo runs fine
<tgelter> emma: works fine for me too
<setuid> Luke, Installed from where?
<emma> Okay then. Ask setuid  -- He's the one who told me that it would not work.
<Luke> setuid: ubuntu repos
<setuid> That is correct. The 2.4 release _from_ Oo.org, does not work.
<tgelter> (though, I have no icons, just text in OO.org
<mneptok> setuid: this is why we don;t like people recommending non-packaged installations. it causes confusion.
<tgelter> so should a lot of graphics look low-res in firefox 3? maybe it's to allow for faster rendering?
<Luke> emma: just use oo.org from the ubuntu repo and it runs fine
<setuid> How the Debian packagers managed to get it working, when a release for x86_64 doesn't even _exist_, is beyond me.
<emma> I think the whole point of a repo is so that the Ubuntu developers can make an Ubuntu version.
<Luke> yea
<Luke> just use repo version
<setuid> Repo version isn't current, last I checked.
<setuid> Nope, it's rc2
<setuid> 1:2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3
<hmuller> setuid:  You might want to try one of my favorite distributions for 6 months: Linux From Scratch
<emma> Repo versions are rarely current, I thought that was by design as well. That makes them stable.
<mneptok> current? or "works?" which is more important?
<setuid> hmuller, I used to build Linux from scratch long before LFS was around. I've been doing this for ~14 years.
<Luke> emma: exactly
<hmuller> emma:  exactly, stable is what you want
<Luke> setuid: why are you misleading users?
<hmuller> setuid:  then why are you recommending bad things to new users?
<mneptok> setuid: just please don't assume every other user has 14 years experience
<setuid> mneptok, Both are important. "works" for function, "current" for demonstrating why migrating to Oo.org from Office (to management) is necessary.
<mneptok> setuid: most end-users don;t have mangement presentation and advocacy needs
<Luke> setuid: you are causing people to think oo.org doesnt work. the ubuntu release works fine
<emma> I honestly thought that if OO.o could not work in Hardy 64 then there was no way I could get it, because OO.o is probably what I use more than any other app after xchat.
<setuid> Sure, but is ubuntu+1 for "users"? It didn't used to be, it was usually reserved for alpha issues/development/future discussions, etc.
<savvas> there are some apps though that should be favoured as a special update though, some bittorrent or wifi applications, or even graphics drivers that would fix a lot of proprietary bugs
<hmuller> emma:  OpenOffice works in Ubuntu, give it a shot
<mneptok> setuid: it's for anyone, of any skill level, who has an interest in Hardy
<setuid> Ok, then the channel charter has changed in the last year
<setuid> I'll change my statements accordingly
<mneptok> smashing. thankee.
<savvas> it's also for everyone that has wants their bugs tested personally and fixed for a better personal experience :)
<setuid> hrm
<setuid> Suggested packages:
<setuid>   equivs sun-java6-plugin ia32-sun-java6-plugin libmyodbc odbc-postgresql libct1
<setuid> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<savvas> amd64?
<setuid> I hope not ;) It's a Thinkpad running on an Intel C2D
<setuid> But you might be right, as AMD64 is the only 64-bit Hardy out there
<savvas> there are some alternatives, icedtea-java7-plugin icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<emma> I'm going to get that 64 bit OS once Hardy is ready.
<hmuller> setuid: amd64 works for core 2 duo, that's what I'm running on mine
<hmuller> amd64 support lags i386, but what the hey
<savvas> it's meant for x86_64, the name breaks everything actually :P
<Luke> I updated to 8.04 and now my headphone sound doesn't work. I've turned everything up in alsamixer. Any suggestions?
<tomahasamoot> I installed sun-java6*, but java -version still says:
<tomahasamoot> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b07)OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0-b07, mixed mode)
<hmuller> intel just came late to the game
<savvas> why is it named amd64 anyway? favouring historical first-64-bit maker?
<hmuller> exactly
<Kevin_b_er> amd64 was the name for it
<savvas> interesting, didn't know that
<hmuller> intel invented x86 hence i386
<tomahasamoot> no, because IA64 is something else
<setuid> Here's another interesting buglet... I pulled Linus' git source for the kernel (I need to test some of my code; pilot-link, against the new kernel usb interfaces), and when I use the /boot/config-`uname -r` from the stock Ubuntu kernel which _works_, the resulting kernel debs that make kpkg builds, do not, because it has no notion of luks and cryptsetup.
<nosrednaekim> well, the instruction set was made by AMD
<setuid> Any idea what's going on? Some botched initrd?
<hydrogen> intel came out with IA64 first
<savvas> ia = itanium :)
<hmuller> IA64 and x86_64 are two different beasts
<hydrogen> but it was a bit too progressive
<nosrednaekim> but it was crappy
<hydrogen> and it didn't gain the support
<hmuller> IA64 is true 64 bit
<savvas> so hold a sec hold a seeec, you got my interest here
<hydrogen> of course, in terms of the "first" 64 bit computing..
<hmuller> x86_64 is 32 bit with 64bit memory extensions
<hydrogen> it was either sparc or mips
<savvas> itanium is better than amd64 ?
<hydrogen> or maybe alpha
<Kevin_b_er> not really
<nosrednaekim> nah.. amd64 is better
<hmuller> savvas:  problem is there isn't huge true 64bit software development yet
<hmuller> gonna take awhile to migrate
<robinson> in KDE4, is there a way to get an onscreen volume indicator when i press my volume keys on my laptop?
<setuid> hmuller, ...in Debian
<emma> What will be the advantages of using a 64bit processor? I have a PC that has an AMD Athlon 64 bit processor, so I just thought I should have an OS to work with it?
<nosrednaekim> robinson: no
<tgelter> robinson: compiz should provide one for you
<setuid> hmuller, Because there's an enormous amount of FLOSS development/porting done already for 64-bit, and many distros are fully 64-bit (Gentoo, SuSE, and FreeBSD though the latter isn't Linux)
<robinson> not bold enough to run compiz on my modest laptop
<m11> emma , u wont lost much by installing 32bit, if u dont have 4gb of ram
<setuid> robinson, Have you seen the youtube videos of compiz running on the Eee PC?
<setuid> robinson, It _flies_
<nosrednaekim> robinson: compiz can run on ANYTHING
<hmuller> setuid: Really, where's my 64 bit grub?
<savvas> hmuller: so all this 64-bit apps packages are actually "quick fixes" of i386 taking mere advantage of a second cpu?
<setuid> hmuller, grub2
<emma> I have only 1 GB of ram :(
<chowmeined> whats going to happen with firefox 3?
<robinson> oh. Perhaps i will try.
<m11> emma, go for 32 bit , much less hasle imo
<setuid> ff3 is a trainwreck. The whole UI is a mess.
<DanaG> Oh hey, anybody know how to limit my wifi connection's bandwidth usage>
<emma> m11 but what would be some advantages of 64 bit?
<hmuller> setuid:  guess I better go get me an itanium system to test with then
<setuid> DanaG, qos
<m11> emma, nothing normal user can notice
<emma> Eventually won't there be a tipping point and software will be written for 64 bits?
<mneptok> emma: there none for average users with <4GB RAM
<Dr_willis> 64bit is not needed to take advantage of the 2nd cpu.
<tgelter> m11: maybe less of a hassle, but some of us choose to run amd64 in order to convince people to start making the transition =)
<hmuller> savvas:  no, 64 bit is about memory addressing
<emma> Could I probably install more RAM in my pc to get the benefit?
<keith-> hey why after upgrading do i not have the human-murrine theme?
<mneptok> tgelter: like Adobe? ;)
<Dr_willis> for large # crunching things i hear ya gain some . but its mainly about the memory.
<DanaG> A friend is fetching stuff from me over samba, over wifi, but it's causing lag for others in online games.
<emma> Right now I have 1 GB of ram, could i put 5 more GB of ram in there?
<Kevin_b_er> yeah number crunching
<tgelter> mneptok: no, I'm no advocate of theirs
<keith-> what package is the new theme in?
<tomahasamoot> I've installed sun-java6-bin,fonts,jre but java -version still says OpenJDK, what gives?
<m11> emma , 3.5gb with 32bit os, for more u need 64bit
<DanaG> So, I want to limit my own connection speed.
<mneptok> tomahasamoot: update-java-alternaives -l
<jimiridge> ugh well evidently my bios doesnt support virtualization :P
<jimiridge> that blows in a big way
<emma> okay so the number of bits is like a cap on your maximum RAM?
<chowmeined> no i mean, firefox 3 wont be released until june?
<setuid> jimiridge, For Xen?
<mneptok> gunh
<mneptok> tomahasamoot: update-java-alternatives -l
<chowmeined> is hardy going back to firefox 2?
<m11> tgelter: yes, i supose time will come, but ...
<m11> emma, no
<jimiridge> i tried with KVM
<emma> you said 3.5 gb with 32
<hmuller> chowmeined: as far as I know, Hardy is using FF3
<jimiridge> think xen would work?
<m11> yes emma
<m11> _that is limit of 32bit OS
<tgelter> jimiridge: there are other ways of virtualizing than kvm if your cpu doesn't provide the extention
<chowmeined> hmuller, i know.. but ff3 wont be released until june
<chowmeined> hmuller, so is hardy going to ship a beta release?
<emma> Yeah so the bits cap your max RAM
<nosrednaekim> jimiridge: use virtualbox.... you don't need virtualization instructions for that
<emma> ?
<jimiridge> what about xen?
<emma> With 32 bits there's no way to use more than 3.5 GB of ram?
<m11> yes emma
<hmuller> chowmeined: maybe, I like FF3 beta better than FF2 stable
<m11> yes emma
<tgelter> jimiridge: virtualbox will certainly work for your desktop, but if you want to use your virtual machines for production, you'd want to look elsewhere
<emma> How much ram can I use with 64 bits? 7 GB ?
<m11> over 4gb
<setuid> chowmeined, Here's ff3b4 (my own screenshot)
<setuid> http://code.gnu-designs.com/ff_3.0b4_user-interface.jpg
<mneptok> emma: 4GB
<chowmeined> i like firefox 3
<emma> Only 4 ?
<hmuller> emma: whatever your system is designed for
<mneptok> emma: with 64? way more than you can afford.
<setuid> chowmeined, Here's 2.x: http://code.gnu-designs.com/ff_2.0.0.12_user-interface.jpg
<m11> :)
<chowmeined> better than firefox 2, but im just wondering about how they are going to handle that with hardy
<setuid> ff3 is a *MESS* of an interface
<keith-> anyone know how i can get the human-murrine theme?
<emma> My system only came with 1 GB of ram. I always thought that was a lot.
<setuid> it's sloppy, the fonts aren't aliased, the menus are all random-sized heights, etc.
<emma> I wonder if there is room to put 5 GB more RAM in there
<hmuller> emma: start virtualizing and you'll want more
<m11> emma, if u dont plan on VM'ing or somthing spectacular video cluster editing, stay with 32
<mneptok> emma: it is, for you. it's not for, say, the Near Earth Asteroid Project
<setuid> You need to hack around in about:config to get it to play nice
<robinson> setuid: it looks fine on my Gutsy machine, but grainy on my Hardy machine
<setuid> emma, Depends on how much your mobo can support
<tgelter> keith-: gnome-look.org
<hmuller> setuid: yes, it needs work.  but I'm getting what I paid for and more
<m11> emma, ussualy laptops have 2 slots on mobo
<setuid> hmuller, Sure, that's one benefit
<robinson> works for me, though
<emma> Is there a way of finding out how much RAM I can add to my system from the command line?
<emma> This is not a laptop this is a desktop
<m11> ah
<robinson> emma: visit crucial.com
<chowmeined> emma, look up your motherboard
<setuid> But I work in an environment where I need to justify my tools (with paperwork!), and showing someone that FF is better than MSIE, and showing them _that_, is a joke.
<chowmeined> robinson, what, and use their activeX plugin?
<robinson> you can put in your model number and it will tell you what type of ram and how much
<robinson> no, just use the drop down menus
<keith-> tgelter: but it is supposed to be included
<chowmeined> setuid, show them the acid2 test
<hmuller> setuid: what?  FF3 Beta beats MSIE anyday
<emma> The Crucial System Scanner
<emma> Loading the Crucial System Scanner...
<emma> It should take approximately 5-20 seconds for the Crucial System Scanner to load. If you do not see results in a reasonable amount of time, see our troubleshooting page for more help.
<emma> Please wait while the Crucial System Scanner loads.
<emma> It should take approximately 5-20 seconds for the Crucial System Scanner to load. If you do not see results in a reasonable amount of time, see our troubleshooting page for more help.
<robinson> i missed part of the conversation, is this a built computer, and not a major manufacturer's?
<emma> Initializing the Crucial System Scanner
<chowmeined> and i dont know why your interfaces are messed up
<emma> It should take approximately 5-20 seconds for the Crucial System Scanner to load. If you do not see results in a reasonable amount of time, see our troubleshooting page for more help.
<emma> Please wait while we scan your system.
<hmuller> opera is kind of nice though ...
<emma> Scanning your computer..
<emma> Please allow at least 60 seconds for your results. If this process takes longer than this, it could indicate a conflict with an ad blocker or Internet security program. Please see our troubleshooting page for more help.
<chowmeined> but mine isnt, on gutsy or hardy
<emma> Please click to accept the ActiveX plug-in
<setuid> Here you go: Compiz on EeePC: http://youtube.com/watch?v=PiydlCQhHzE
<m11> !paste > emma
<emma> Or you can use the downloadable version of the System Scanner tool.
<emma> Our downloadable System Scanner allows you to run the Crucial System Scanner locally — get upgrade results on Crucial.com in any browser without installing the ActiveX control required to run the scanner online.
<emma> You have chosen not to accept our ActiveX plug-in.
<emma> You can download the System Scanner tool, which does not require ActiveX.
<emma> Important notice to Windows XP users: Have you installed Service Pack 2 for Windows XP? If so, you will need to take an additional step to run the System Scanner. At the top of this page, look for a yellow information bar showing a message about the Crucial System Scanner. You will need to click on that page and choose "Install ActiveX Control" to continue, or you may use our downloadable System Scanner.
<m11> emma stop it lol
<setuid> Look at how fast that damn thing is ;)
<emma> If you continue to have problems, or if you are not running Windows XP with Service Pack 2, try these troubleshooting steps:
<emma>     * Did you answer "no" to the System Scanner security certific
<emma> What the hell
<chowmeined> emma, wtf are you doing
<emma> I don't know why that happened.
<setuid> emma!!!
<emma> I really don't know why that happened. I thought it was just one paragraph.
<setuid> -m her please ;)
<setuid> Ok, whew ;)
<jimiridge> yeah i just missed the past 30 lines
<robinson> emma: what is the brand and model of your computer?
<hmuller> <laughing>
<chowmeined> ok.. next question
<emma> that was weird. I'm not a flooder.
<setuid> I've never seen compiz run so fast
<hmuller> sure, I'll be she says that to all the channel mates
<m11> emma =bot ? :)
<robinson> or, do you have the make and model of the motherboard?
<chowmeined> is openjdk broken for other people on hardy?
<chowmeined> applets dont load, and i cant run any java web start apps
<emma> No certainly not.
<tgelter> keith-: is it listed under "system-->preferences-->appearance-->theme?"
<keith-> no
<keith-> tgelter:
<m11> emma , dl both 32bit and 64bit and check what works better for you if u want play around, if no, go for 32bit imo
<robinson> chowmeined: works fine here. i just tapped into my untangle server, which requires javaws
<keith-> i'm looking for this theme http://the-space-station.com/blog/?p=29
<robinson> sure you got it installed?
<lubosz> keith-: this is my college friends blog ^^
<keith-> well ask him why i don't have that theme...
<keith-> well i'm sure i have hardy installed
<lubosz> hm
<lubosz> maybe thats the alpha theme
<emma> robinson, and others this is my system -- http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c00572530
<keith-> so they removed it completely?
<lubosz> keith-: did you do a clean install or upgrade?
<setuid> top - 22:54:29 up  3:57,  6 users,  load average: 36.55, 20.06, 9.67
<keith-> upgrade
<setuid> I hate luks
<keith-> lubosz: that's why i'm trying to find the package it's in
<setuid> It eats so much processor to decrypt blocks
<chowmeined> robinson, yea i installed icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<robinson> i just used the ones from sun, they work for me
<lubosz> keith-: Murrine is the name
<chowmeined> robinson, i know the plugins are there because firefox doesnt popup the 'missing plugin' stuff, and down in the corner it says, 'applet failed to initialize'
<chowmeined> its because all these apps throw exceptions
<chowmeined> robinson, im talking about openjdk not sun-java6
<keith-> lubosz: i don't see any package other than the engine named that...
<setuid> I wonder if I can optimize kcryptd somehow
<DistroJockey> keith-: human-theme  in Synaptic
<emma> It looks like with this computer the maximum RAM I can get up to is 4 GB :(
<robinson> emma: http://crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Presario%20SR1750NX
<emma> Which means that 64 bit is pointless?
<keith-> DistroJockey: says i have it
<keith-> DistroJockey: but i promise it isn't listed
<robinson> chowmeined: sorry
<keith-> and i've even found the Human-murrine theme in /usr/share/themes and it doesn't have the stuff
<hmuller> emma: 4GB is fine, that's what I am using on Hardy Desktop Amd64
<m11> emma , u can always try
<m11> but it is not that u will gain like 50% speed of 64bit system
<DistroJockey> keith-: maybe try a remove and re-add
<emma> do you have a smoother experience with your PC when you have 4 GB of RAM?
<m11> of course :)
<setuid> I had to use the 64-bit version of Hardy, because the 32-bit version doesn't see > 2GB ram on my 64-bit hardware.
<hmuller> emma: It comes in handy when virtualizing for sure
<setuid> Spent days debugging that one
<emma> I might like to virtualize because Hardy is coming with a VM by default.
<m11> OO.o with 1gb =5 sec , with OO.o with 4gb = 1sec
<setuid> m11, after a cold boot?
<DistroJockey> emma: if you have 4 RAM slots with 2x512MB at the moment, I would get 2x1GB and fill the other 2 slots (for a total of 3GB
<hmuller> setuid: I understand, I'm becoming an nvidia 'engineer' trying to get suspend / hibernate working perfectly
<setuid> hmuller !!!
<m11> setuid , cold boot ?
<keith-> i just tried to reinstall it and it is still not there or not different... perhaps they changed it to look very similar
<setuid> hmuller, You'll save lots of our lives if you do
<emma> DistroJockey, why not go for 4 and take advantage of 64 bits?
<savvas> has anyone uploaded a bug lately?
<hmuller> I'm just about there
<setuid> hmuller, Thinkwiki is fully of thousands of us wanting that feature
<savvas> a crash report, sorry
<setuid> hmuller, I'm close myself. You don't work _for_ Nvidia though, do you?
<savvas> i get a 502 bad gateway error
<setuid> i.e. you're not writing the driver _code_, are you?
<hmuller> setuid:  No, just an obsessive-compulsive learner
<setuid> That's whyy I've been using Linux for the last 14 years ;)
<setuid> I'm blockheaded and don't give up on problems
<hmuller> setuid:  And still learning to write C, write some mean shell and awk script though!
<emma> Some times I seem to become compulsive and do not give up on problems either. Some times I am very resolute.
<MythbuntuGuest36> i recently upgraded a mythbuntu frontend to hardy and am having trouble with the sound, is there anyone that could get me started in the right direction figuring it out?
<emma> If only I knew how to code I could help some how.
<DistroJockey> emma: 64bit is not worth the hasle
<setuid> Hrm, what the hell is Safari doing on this site? http://ubuntu-debs.googlecode.com/files/SafariSetup.exe
<hmuller> emma:  all you need is your 'resoluteness'  =)
<m11> emma , for your pc, 32bit will do just fine
<savvas> emma: that's why bug trackers and emails are for: complaining to the source of the problem :)
<m11> savvas: u mean the programers ?:)
<emma> I'm sure the last thing that Ubuntu devs want is to hear from me :)
<m11> emma , u wrong about that ;)
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<savvas> m11: mainly, and the package maintainers :P
<m11> ;)
<emma> I don't understand though why you all make a 64 bit Ubuntu if you discourage everyone from using it.
<setuid> DistroJockey, I think many of us would disagree
<Dr_willis> emma,  its there to use if you want to.. go ahead.
<Dr_willis> You wont gain much, and you may have issues.. is the bottom line.
<setuid> DistroJockey, I personally would like to use all 4gb of my ram, not 1/2 of it. 64-bit Hardy lets me do that.
<hmuller> emma:  don't be discouraged, there are just a 'few' more bugs
<m11> emma, best thing as i told u b4, dl both 64 and 32 and test them to see
<keith-> setuid: can't you use all 4 gigs with a different kernel than the default in 32bit?  although i prefer 64bit anyway
<DistroJockey> setuid: I've had issues with 64bit that broke my system and I suggested getting 3GB so that none is wasted :)
<setuid> keith-, Nope, -server didn't work, nor did bigiron
<hmuller> Dr_willis:  Now that's not the tone of a died in the wool Debian From Scratch person!
<emma> if I have a home partition but currently use 32 bits, could I do a fresh install of 64 bit but keep my home partition?
<setuid> DistroJockey, I see all 4gb, and 64-bit works fine for me
<m11> keith-: 32 bit is maximum 3 or 3,5 gb, it dont recognize more
<DistroJockey> setuid: glad to hear :)
<setuid> DistroJockey, Only issue was Skype, but I worked around that with linux32, and now Oo.org, but I'm working that out too
<DistroJockey> setuid: It's been a while since I tried 64bit I must admit
<emma> Did Ubuntu ever put Google Earth in it's repo?
<m11> dont think so, but is 3 min install emma
<DistroJockey> It's in Hardy beta (googleearth-package)
<keith-> emma: i think you can get it with the add/remove software program it just enables a third party repo
<tomahasamoot> emma: I got it from medibuntu
<emma> The last time I used it, it crashed X.
<emma> I would only use it again if it was from one of the Ubuntu repos.
<m11> emma , u got onboard graphics ?
<emma> I have a low end ATi
<setuid> hmuller, Are you on a TP?
<elbermungsterses> hi, i have an error upgrading from gusty to hardy beta. it says "could not calculate the upgrade: A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<elbermungsterses>  This can be caused by:
<elbermungsterses>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<elbermungsterses>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<elbermungsterses>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<elbermungsterses> If none of this applies, then please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport"
<setuid> hmuller, I've got a T61p, T42p and X61s here
<m11> emma , i would recomend switch to nvidia;)
<setuid> m11, I wouldn't... ATI works better (3d, cooler, suspend/hibernate)
<hmuller> setuid: No, Inspiron 1420, last one was a 600m.  I was going to go with a  Thinkpad but I heard the quality has declined, true or not?
<emma> With my ATi i have never been able to see what Compiz is all about.
<NukeSkyjumper> seems like pulseaudio is adding a 0.1sec delay in the audio... anyone heard of a workaround?
<setuid> hmuller, I'd have to agree. My 3-year old T42p is a tank, these two new laptops are not so good... and I may return one and send in the other for repair. They're 3 weeks old.
<emma> Is there reason to think that I could put an nvidia into my computer?
<elbermungsterses> can anyone help me/
<elbermungsterses> ?
<m11> setuid , did u try never ati's ?
<hmuller> setuid:  That's what I've heard since the Lenovo acquisition
<setuid> emma, My T42p Thinkpad (3 year old TP), has an ATI adapter, and compiz works great on it
<tgelter> so whenever I play a video encoded in xvid, the colors are all inverted (negative)...anyone seen that or know how to fix?
<Flannel> hmuller, setuid: No decline of quality, no.
<hmuller> setuid:  Dell's quality has increased exponentially in my anecdotal opinion
<setuid> hmuller, Well, Lenovo has been making the Thinkpads for the last 5 years, so my T42p was Lenovo-made, but IBM Q&A'd...
<m11> setuid , on 9xxx series works, but try x1xxx series, u cant do nothing there
<hmuller> Flannel:  thanks for chiming in
<Flannel> hmuller: Im typing on one now
<hmuller> <laughing> oh yeah? well I'm typing AND reading on my Inspiron!
<hmuller> I'm not sure what to think of these nvidia integrated graphics though ...
<setuid> My Thinkpad has an external Nvidia adapter
<setuid> I lose 2 hours of battery life, but the video is sweet
<setuid> That is... there's a 2-hour battery life difference between nvidia discrete vs. integrated adapters on Thinkpads
<hmuller> I thought my graphics were good, until I ran blob sallad
<setuid> What's that?
<setuid> Oh, it's a remake of Loco Roco
<emma> I would like to find and buy a used ThinkPad from someone
<setuid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFKpyScxv0k
<hmuller> I'm still trying to figure out why it eats 90+ of one of my processors
<tgelter> emma: I've got a t61 I might sell if the price is right =)
<setuid> tgelter, what size screen/resolution?
<emma> tgelter, okay how about 450 USD ?
<elbermungsterses> can anyone help me? i keep on getting this error when i upgrade to hardy. "
<elbermungsterses> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<elbermungsterses>  This can be caused by:
<elbermungsterses>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<elbermungsterses>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<elbermungsterses>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<setuid> $ xrandr -q | head -1
<setuid> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 512, current 1920 x 1200, maximum 1920 x 1200
<elbermungsterses> If none of this applies, then please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport
<tgelter> setuid: 15.4 inch 1680x1050
<setuid> elbermungsterses, Don't do that
<setuid> elbermungsterses, use rafb.net/paste
<elbermungsterses> can i use ubuntu pastebin?
<setuid> tgelter, ah, I have the 15.4" 1920x1200 T61p
<hmuller> setuid:  with the biometrics?
<kalatian> elbermungsterses: there isn't any information there that tells us what is wrong exactly (and you can use any pastebin, yes :D)
<setuid> hmuller, Yes, and thinkfinger works great
<hmuller> sweet
<tgelter> setuid: yeah, I wanted the p, but they didn't have it listed online when I went to purchase
<setuid> hmuller, for sudo, su, screensaver, logins, etc.
<hmuller> setuid:  I'm jealous
<setuid> I wish I could get it working for luks and grub password, but not yet
<setuid> I think I have to package it outside of initrd to get that working
<setuid> Or link it statically to grub
<hmuller> setuid: grub is pre kernel
<setuid> hmuller, Right
<setuid> That's the catch-22
<setuid> Unless the BIOS can handle it
<setuid> Maybe I can replace the bios with LinuxBios and stick it in there
<tgelter> what packages would I look to reinstall/remove in order to get video to *not* be negative'd (all colors opposite what they should be) for movies of any kind?
<hmuller> setuid:  Well you know, it might be easier to roll your own linux bios, and include the driver!
<setuid> hmuller, That's what I said above ;)
<hmuller> ah yes, missed that
<elbermungsterses> kalatian, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61439/
<hmuller> that's one of my fantasies, to roll my own bios
<setuid> http://www.hackszine.com/blog/archive/2008/03/arduino_etchascetch_clock.html
<Prefix> just installed Hardy and emerald wont strat on startup, i have to type emerald --replace, and keep the terminal open. Any suggestions?
<kalatian> elbermungsterses: I take it you are upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy?
<m11> setuid , hmuller :  http://coreboot.org
<elbermungsterses> yes kalatian
<kalatian> ok
<setuid> m11, Right, but it's not validated on our platforms
<kalatian> elbermungsterses: can you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a terminal?
<elbermungsterses> i'll try
<tgelter> prefix: this isn't the fix, but instead of leaving a terminal open, you could just use alt-f2
<tomahasamoot> I installed nvidia-glx-new, but it's not working... x is using some other driver
<setuid> pidgin gets worse with every release. Now I can't resize the edit box
<m11> hmm, seems my mobo is suported for coreboot :)
<elbermungsterses> it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<irelinquish> there's an alternative pidgin that fixes that, i just for got the name, googlei it setuid
<Prefix> ty tgelter, anyway i can make that run on startup?
<hmuller> setuid:  my last hardware 'hack' - http://www.mullerlab.com/cosmacelfpic.html
<tgelter> prefix: sure, "system--> preferences --> sessions"
<hmuller> ignore the site, way out dated, the pic is good though
<setuid> hmuller, What is it?
<kalatian> elbermungsterses: ok... the problem is, the error you posted doesn't give enough information to determine the problem... I suspect that is update-manager's fault and not your own, however.
<setuid> DAC?
<hmuller> remember the old kit computers?
<tgelter> prefix: though there is likely a more elegant solution to your problem
<setuid> hmuller, sure, I used to have a Tandy one with a potentiometer that worked over AM freq to a television set, wireless... ran with a casette drive.
<hmuller> it was a build it yourself project in Popular Electronics back in 76
<sarixe> hi, how do i set gtkpod as the default program for ipods?
<hmuller> finally got around to building it in 2006
<setuid> Maybe it was HeathKit, I forget now
<irelinquish> setuid, lookup funpidgin
<setuid> hmuller, Do you subscribe to Nuts and Volts?
<irelinquish> it has resizleable box's
<sarixe> rhythmbox comes up by default, and it's crap compared to gtkpod.  is there a different place that i can set this option?
<hmuller> setuid:  No, I just read it every time I'm at the magazine rack
<tomahasamoot> how can I fix X?  It's not using the nvidia driver
<setuid> hmuller, I've been getting it for free for ~15 years or something.
<irelinquish> prefered applications, hmuller
<Prefix> ok ty, now the next thing.. is there anyway i can hide the screenlet icon from my notication area, i really hate it?
<setuid> Somehow I got on their list years ago, and never had to pay for it
<hmuller> irelinquish: I feel like you are trying to say something ;)
<elbermungsterses> kalatian, i'm running it from terminal now, so i may be able to get the complete error message.
<elbermungsterses> oh well, i'll do it the CD way
<kalatian> ...ok. I guess he didn't want to hear the next suggestion.
<hmuller> to all a good nite
<emma> tgelter, okay how about 450 USD ?
<m11> emma, for that price u should get asus eee ;)
<emma> asus eee is no good for real use.
<m11> why no ?
<m11> 1gb ram , 8gb hdd
<sarixe> anyone know how to set the default multimedia application for ipods or other media devices?
<emma> because every thing I do is very writing intensive and I think the small keyboard and small screen would become overwhelming.
<irelinquish> sarixe, prefered applications
<irelinquish> its under system > preferences
<m11> i c
<sarixe> irelinquish : yes, that would be the obvious course, but that option seems to have been wiped from that dialogue
<sarixe> -ue, even
<irelinquish> really?
<sarixe> yep
<irelinquish> umm, your using gnome right?
<sarixe> yep
<irelinquish> in kde you can use konqueror and set it up pretty easily
<emma> Is there any possibility that there will eventually be a release of Ubuntu that does not use Gnome as the default DE ?
<sarixe> emma: xubuntu, kubuntu
<emma> That's not what I mean.
<irelinquish> emma, Lmao
<irelinquish> ohh jk then
<sarixe> o
<emma> I mean a release of Ubuntu
<irelinquish> then, they dont have it planned
<m11> yes u got answer above emma
<emma> You don't understand what Im trying to say
<m11> emma , ubuntu =gnome
<emma> imagine a future where Gnome has become defunct or KDE or something else has become extremely and obviously better
<emma> is it possible that KDE or something else would be made the default DE for flagship Ubuntu
<m11> then u will have "xyz"buntu probably
<Dr_willis> XXXbuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<sarixe> lol
<Dr_willis> gnome works good enough for most peoples needs.
<setuid> Dr_willis, You know the history of the Ubuntu artwork, right?
<setuid> Mark wanted to make it nudes and sexy
<Dr_willis> and from a 'business' point of view - it does work well enough to get the work done.
<setuid> There's a podcast out there with this described in it
<sarixe> http://images.google.com/images?q=ubuntu
<Dr_willis> setuid,  :) I think we need to use 'animal backsides' as the default wallpaper.
<setuid> http://pro.corbis.com/images/42-18174629.jpg?size=572&uid=%7BFA412DC4-0450-4D9F-AED2-3DBBDAC3A553%7D
<setuid> http://pro.corbis.com/images/42-18175407.jpg?size=572&uid=%7B394BAAD3-F6CB-4170-8F26-9AE5E6A503D5%7D
<setuid> ;)
<setuid> there's two
<sarixe> lulz
<sarixe> O.o
<Dr_willis> I have a collection of 'backside' icons. :)
<emma> I personally think it was a mistake to paint themselves into a corner with the Ubuntu naming scheme.
<emma> Having Kubuntu and Ubuntu is just confusing and limiting. It should just be Ubuntu with different editions.
<Dr_willis> Yep. They could just use UbuntuKDE
<emma> That would be better.
<sarixe> irelinquish : the only option under Multimedia was Multimedia Player, and that didn't solve the problem
<emma> Ubuntu KDE edition. Etc.
<DistroJockey> emma: As it's not Gubuntu, they could easily switch if needed :)
<Dr_willis> i know lets use a really good naming schame like openoffice.org does! and make the web url also the name!
<Dr_willis> we need to focus more on the cute animal names! those really cut down on the confuseion of all these new linux users i see at work. :)
<emma> DistroJockey,  it will be odd though, supposing KDE did have some innovation that made it so much better than Gnome... So that a future release of Ubuntu goes to KDE... Now all of a sudden all of us are using Kubuntu ?
 * Dr_willis waits for a "hello kitty ubuntu' edition.
<sarixe> ibex != cute; ibex = badass
<irelinquish> sarixe, reconnect your divice isn't there a way to set up amarok, or gtkpod
<emet> feisty fawn = cute
<DistroJockey> emma: yeah, I see your point
<emet> gutsy gibbon = cute
<Dr_willis> warty warthog :)
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Dr_willis> I rember ages ago kids when i was using 'anorexic amoeba'
<Dr_willis> :)
<sarixe> lol
<emet> gibbons are so cute
<DistroJockey> I vote for Joking Jackal for after Ibex :)
<sarixe> irelinquish : still nothing
<emet> the adj is suppose to focus on the release qualities
<sarixe> irelinquish : i'll even try Removable Drives and Media
<emet> like gutsy gibbon was gutsy cause they use an alpha-quality window manager
<SilverDawn> .flash
<SilverDawn> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SilverDawn> Okay whats up with flash in hardy
<sarixe> irelinquish : still nothing, even.  it was actually there, last time i saw it, which was on gutsy
<irelinquish> i wish i had an ipod to check
 * SilverDawn ->God Module - Lost time<- ->Viscera<- ->Electronic<- ->2005<- ->1:08/4:28<- ->music player daemon 0.13.0<-
<irelinquish> i'm sorry
<SilverDawn> crap...
<SilverDawn> Sorry all i was testing a script, Didnt know the auther had put color and spam in it
<SilverDawn> Didnt even expect it to work
<SilverDawn> Once again, Sorry
<sarixe> irelinquish : meh, it'll resolve eventually
<irelinquish> sarixe, it used to be in removeable drives and media. Its not anymore?
<sarixe> right
<irelinquish> sucks
<irelinquish> make a forum post abouit it
<sarixe> yup
<sarixe> ok
<irelinquish> that will get great responses : )
<sarixe> hope so
<sarixe> where do i post about hardy, anyway?
<SilverDawn> can anyone tell me whats up with flash in hardy?
<SilverDawn> Is there a package? or .... what
<setuid> Flash worked for me out of the box
<DistroJockey> sarixe: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=305
<sarixe> thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<Dr_willis> flash seems to work here.. at least the banner ads are.. :)
<sarixe> seems like two people beat me there
<Dr_willis> i did imnstall the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<sarixe> aha! got it
<sarixe> Nautilus: Edit > Preferences > Media
<sarixe> but i can't specify a custom program...
<DistroJockey> sarixe: What was it you are trying to do?
<mohamed_> hi, i have onboard vga ATI x1200, is there drivers that can make it work well under ubuntu hardy ?
<sarixe> make the default app for ipods, gtkpod
<sarixe> instead of rhythmbox
<setuid> amarok blows away gtkpod
<sarixe> no no, there are some things that are much easier in gtkpod
<setuid> mohamed_, use radeon
<setuid> Like?
<sarixe> like setting album art from custom files
<mohamed_> setuid, from amd website ?
<DistroJockey> sarixe: It's not in System - Preferences - Preferred Applications ?
<sarixe> specifying the file type of audiobooks
<sarixe> er, no
<setuid> sarixe, 2 clicks in amarok
<Smegzor> I have lost all menu entries for folder sharing in gnome.  How do I get them back?
<sarixe> setuid : you can transfer an audiobook, and make the ipod recognize it as an audiobook?
<keithclark>  I am having a problem sharing files between two computers via ssh, one is running 7.10 and the other 8.04.  I can view the directories and even play media files on the remote computer, but when I try to save files to it, a dialog window comes up and shows the progress, which never seems to move.  I also lose access to that remote computer until I cancel the process and logout and back in again.  Any ideas wha
<keithclark> t is going wrong here?
<setuid> sarixe, yep
<setuid> sarixe, You could try songbird also
<sarixe> hm... you have to teach me your ways
<setuid> Songbird is like iTunes, using Mozilla components
<sarixe> nah, songbird is too early for me
<setuid> It already surpasses iTus
<setuid> er, iTunes
<sarixe> though i _am_ using hardy...
<Dr_willis> keithclark,  you using sshfs? or what exactgly to transfer the files?   the filemanagers ssh:// type address?
<sarixe> is there any repo for it?
<setuid> sarixe, I use the one from upstream
<sarixe> ah
<keithclark> Dr_willis, yes, Nautilis and the sftp://192.168.x.x
<sarixe> well i'd probably be better off using amarok... i use that to transcode flac -> mp3 already
<sarixe> better have it all in one
<IanLiu> My sound is too low, I have to raise too much my volume to hear something. Is there a solution to this?
<setuid> IanLiu, alsamixer?
<sarixe> setuid : at any rate, i'd need to specify a custom default app for ipods... but there's no way.  it's either rhythmbox, or ask, open folder, or do nothing
<setuid> sarixe, change it in preferred applications
<sarixe> can't, that's the thing
<IanLiu> setuid: Thanks ;)
<setuid> Custom -> /usr/bin/amarok
<setuid> Mine lets me use Rhythmbox, Totem or Custom
<sarixe> yeah, but the only option there is Multimedia Player, and that doesn't affect ipods
<sarixe> but i'll try again
<jimiridge> ugh virtualbox and kernel probs
<setuid> gconf-editor
<jimiridge> Error: /usr/src/linux (version 2.6.24-12-generic) does not match the current kernel (version 2.6.24-12-386)
<jimiridge> i dont see the kernel source package in the repo's
<sarixe> setuid : fail
<DanaG> Heh, meant to restart samba, but restarted gdm instead.  Hah.
<sarixe> setuid : i'll try gconf-editor next
<sarixe> what key is it?
<jimiridge> aptit
<jimiridge> nevermind fixed it :P
<jimiridge> so i used the linux-i386 virtualbox install... in installed the kernel driver but i dont see the userspace program anywhere
<jimiridge> virtualbo.run
<m11> programs>system tools ?
<jimiridge> not the ose version
<jimiridge> sun's direct download one
<sarixe> setuid : what key would it be? i think i found where it's supposed to be... but it's missing
<sarixe> desktop > gnome > volume_manager, key would be autoplay_something, i believe
<sarixe> oh wait, it is here
<sarixe> autoipod, autoipod_command
<sarixe> but it's already set to gtkpod
<sarixe> are gconf keys per user? because if so, it'd be already set from my gutsy install.  i kept the home folder from that install on a separate partition
<crdlb> sarixe: yes, gconf setting values are stored in ~/.gconf
<sarixe> yep, that explains it
<IanLiu> Tab autocompletion in Terminal doesnt work?
<sarixe> same here, but only partially
<IanLiu> hmm
<sarixe> it doesn't work with sudo, apt-get for me
<IanLiu> yeah
<sarixe> anyway guys, i'll just leave it set to "do nothing" for now, it's just the same to me.  just that it was annoying to have rhythmbox come up
<sarixe> setuid : so how do i set the file type, then?
<doofy> im trying to install hardy and im just getting exception emask 0x0 any ideas?
<gluer> is there a way to back up my hardy installation? backup to iso or something?
<m11> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sarixe> oo, there be updates :D
<setuid> I just found something nasty
<setuid> it reproducably crashes X
<sarixe> eek
<setuid> Load Safari in wine, run Safari, then go to Edit -> Preferences... bam, X will crash and recycle gdm.
 * sarixe tries it...
<sarixe> gotta get safari first...
<setuid> Yep, easy
<m11> anyone uses prism54usb driver ?
<setuid> wget http://ubuntu-debs.googlecode.com/files/SafariSetup.exe
<sarixe> why not just download it from apple.com?
<setuid> That owrks too
<sarixe> coolio
<setuid> But it'll crash X
<setuid> So beware ;)
<sarixe> okidokes, i'll make sure everything is closed but this
<sarixe> man, firefox 3 rules though
<sarixe> it's not close to ready yet, but it still rules
<m11> ye , i especialy loves they removed home button :)
<sarixe> eh? it's there for me
<m11> from navigation panel
<hackeron> hey, could someone please tell me how to forward port80 on ppp0 to port80 on 192.168.1.51 on eth0? -- currently, I'm doing this: http://rafb.net/p/dqCf6z26.html - but it's not working :( - What am I doing wrong?
<sarixe> yeah, it's there for me
<m11> left/right
<sarixe> hm?
<m11> i mean: back/fwd/stop/home ?
<sarixe> yeah, it's there
<m11> i have home on bottom bar , not in navigation menu
<sarixe> back for refresh stop home
<m11> hmm
<m11> what version u have ?
<sarixe> well then you can edit the menus
<sarixe> 3.0b4
<m11> same here
<sarixe> you can move that home button around
<m11> ah
<m11> tnx :)
<sarixe> :D
<setuid> sarixe, any luck?
<sarixe> erm, just finished, hold on
<m11> no, cant move it
<m11> it is only in bookmarks toolbar
<sarixe> this is only dsl
<sarixe> hm... weird
<sarixe> right click a toolbar > customize?
<m11> let me recheck
<m11> nope
<m11> nothing
<m11> only in bookmarks toolbar
<sarixe> weird
<sarixe> setuid : installing
<m11> with two gnome panels , it taking like 20% of my preciuos 15" desktop
<sarixe> setuid : here goes
<setuid> ;)
<setuid> Edit -> Preferences
<setuid> I crashed out 7 times in a row, testing it
<sarixe> eh
<m11> sarixe left the room
<m11> :)
<sarixe> it froze by itself before i could do anything
<sarixe> compiz greyed it out
<sarixe> force quit
<sarixe> trying again
<m11> setuid , could be ati drivers :)
<setuid> m11, I don't use ATI
<m11> ah , srys :)
<setuid> And I tried vesa and nv, as well as the binary nvidia driver
<setuid> All 3 crash out
<m11> ouch :/
<setuid> I'm thorough ;)
<sarixe> yeah, got as far as Edit >
<sarixe> then it greyed again
<setuid> Oh weird
<sarixe> and strangely, the Edit menu is on top of xchat now... :P
<Dimitree> :) someone told me that 8.04 will work with intel GMA 3100 is there a way to check if that's true ?
<m11> Dimitree: get live cd and test i think
<Dimitree> for now i get wierd behavior like if a multy click on apply resolution settings the resolution doesn't change but the screen moves to the left a bit and when pressed apply again it returns to normal ..
<Dimitree> ou i updated it over 7.10 :)
<setuid> Ok, this is wildly OT, but it's hilarious: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/cas/622507528.html
<Black_Magic> Erm?
<Black_Magic> Is there a driveintopython Package for Hardy
<Dimitree> also if i try to reconfigure xorg with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesnt listen to any commands :) meaning that if i chose to setup xorg it skips if i chose to autodetect keyboard or not it always choses to not autodetect keyboard
<sarixe> setuid : genius on that craigslist
<Dimitree> are these known issues ?
<sarixe> well i ran that, and i noticed that it was rather skimpy compared to gutsy's
<sarixe> doesn't even let me select the video driver
<Dimitree> yep
<sarixe> is that supposed to happen?
<Dimitree> i guess not ... on 7.10 i was able to select Intel as GPU and then the amount of RAm it's suposed to use and then the Monitor type
<sarixe> yeah
<sarixe> none of that is in this one
<m11> lol setuid , nice pic on the end ;)
<sarixe> lulz
<Dimitree> is this know issue sarixe  ? any idea :)
<sarixe> i haven't a clue... just experienced it once
<sarixe> the driver mananger thing took care of all the issue
<sarixe> and nvidia settings took care of the finer details
<Dimitree> what driver manager ?
<Black_Magic> hmm How do i use the Drive Into Python Package?
<sarixe> the restricted driver manager
<m11> why does some packages being kept back with terminal apt-get upgrade command ?
<sarixe> try using jockey-gtk in a terminal
<sarixe> it should detect whether you have a gpu that can use a propietary driver
<Dimitree> nothing in there :)
<sarixe> hm
<sarixe> what gpu?
<Dimitree> Intel integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 3100
<sarixe> oooooh
<sarixe> man, i was expecting ati or nvidia
<Dimitree> = )
<sarixe> i don't even know how to do intels
<Dimitree> i can't find any drivers for them :/
<sarixe> hm, well do you have any intel drivers installed?
<Dimitree> nope this was a fresh 7.10 install which got updated to 8.04 :)
<sarixe> hm
<Dimitree> i guess i found something http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html lol
<sarixe> well that's for xfree86, it looks like
<sarixe> you want something that works with x.org, or xorg
<sarixe> however.
<sarixe> it says: "3, Xorg 2D driver: xf86-video-intel;"
<Dimitree> hmm what does 2D mean ? i want to tbe able to use Blender :)
<sarixe> blender is 3d
<sarixe> 3 dimensions: height, width, length
<sarixe> 2d = 2 dimensions: height, length
<setuid> 2D is like a drawing of a can of soda on paper. 3D is the can of soda.
<sarixe> bah
<Dimitree> yep i know that o-o
<Dimitree> whats the meaning of a 2D driver ?
<sarixe> right
<m11> to play commodore games :)
<Dimitree> hahahah
<Dr_willis> that wouldbe the C64 Driver
<sarixe> 2d includes window managers (besides compositing ones like compiz)
<setuid> Dimitree, 3D drivers eat a lot more power
<m11> 2D =c64 driver :D
<sarixe> and use the graphics card instead of 100% processor
<Dimitree> i need the drivers :/
<sarixe> you said it's intel graphics media accelerator 3100?
<Dimitree> yep motherboard DG31PR
<Dimitree> btw do you get error 500 on http://www.blender.org/  ot it's just me ?
<sarixe> try installing xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Dimitree> okeiz
<sarixe> oh hell, how is this possible?
<sarixe> that package conflicts and replaces xserver-xorg-video-i810
<sarixe> however, i810 is installed
<sarixe> and so is intel
<Dimitree> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version
<sarixe> hm
<sarixe> well i'm thinking it's a simple change to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but i'm not sure what the driver module would be called...
<Dimitree> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207794
<Dimitree> o-o reading lol
<Dimitree> huh my xorg is nothing like that guys xorg :) it doesn't say intel anywhere neather monitor type and modes like it did on 7.10
<Dimitree> it says simply "Configured Video Device"
<sarixe> mm
<sarixe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943
<sarixe> try that... it's a bit old, but it should work, according to that poll up top
<m11> wow :  Restarting network events dispatcher NetworkManagerDispatcher         [ OK ]
<m11> i didnt know i have dispatcher in my system :)
<sarixe> oh waaaaait
<sarixe> wait wait
<sarixe> don't do it
<sarixe> i found the crucial part, i think
<sarixe> ok
<sarixe> go to a terminal
<sarixe> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dimitree> :)
<Dimitree> ok
<Dimitree> my xorg.conf is totally mixed up :/
<sarixe> lol
<sarixe> i'm looking for where it would be...
<sarixe> ok
<sarixe> where it says Section "Device"
<Dimitree> yep ?
<sarixe> in there, should be a line that begins with Driver
<sarixe> change what's in the quotes, to "intel"
<sarixe> then save, close, restart x
<Dimitree> one sec i will paste it
<Dimitree> Driver		"kbd" ?
<sarixe> i'm not even sure if that's the 3d driver though... but it'll at least have you using a proper driver
<sarixe> yeah that's the one
<Dimitree> Section "Device"	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<sarixe> right
<Dimitree> Section "InputDevice"  	Driver		"kbd"
<sarixe> oh no
<Dimitree> ^^
<sarixe> Section "Device", is there anything in there?
<Dimitree> only what i pasted :)
<Dimitree> told you its totaly screwed :/
<Dimitree> and i'm unable to fix it with reconfigure xorg :)
<sarixe> mm
<sarixe> well then... under Section "Device", add a new line before EndSection:
<sarixe> Driver "intel"
<Dimitree> ok wish me luck rebooting :)
<sarixe> that's the block of text that also has Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
<sarixe> good luck
<jester7> anyone here use amd64?
<sarixe> nah, it's not worth it
<sarixe> for me, anyway
<mesilliac> I'm using amd64
<Dimitree> no change :)
<Dimitree> o well i guess ill just reinstall the thing from scrach after i get some sleep
<sarixe> then why do you smile? :P
<sarixe> alrighty
<Dimitree> thanks for the help sarixe  :)
<sarixe> no prob
<sarixe> :D
<jester7> mesilliac: do you ever have problems with webpages in firefox not drawing until you scroll the page?
<sarixe> setuid : how were you able to denote an audiobook in amarok?
<sarixe> ack
<Lynoure> sarixe: denote?
<mesilliac> jester7: no, I haven't seen that happen before
<sarixe> Lynoure : well, in gtkpod's tag editor, you can tell it that a certain file is an audiobook
<sarixe> and setuid claimed he could do that in amarok
<Lynoure> sarixe: you can at least tag the genre to be Spoken, maybe there is ever Audiobook
<Lynoure> I mostly listen to podcasts and not audiobooks now, haven't found a steady source for the latter. Or is there some Linux way to get e.g. Audible books and play them in Amarok?
<sarixe> well the thing is that the ipod pays attention to that File Type tag, and when it's audiobook, it separates it from the rest of the music
<sarixe> well i got it off an mp3 cd at the library
<sarixe> it's really just a normal mp3 file
<sarixe> but gtkpod can differentiate between regular Music, and Audiobooks
<gluer> i cant even get my ipod to detect in hardy, how do i get it working?
<sarixe> also in there, is Video, TV Show, Podcast, etc
<sarixe> gluer: install gtkpod-aac
<gluer> ok
<tuntun> gutsy would ask to install nvidia drivers, but it seems hardy doesnt?
<sarixe> or if you want to use the ipod in a different media player, like rhythmbox or amarok, just install libgpod3
<sarixe> tuntun: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<evil-rhino> hello
<Dr_willis> that hardware-drivers thing - dident isntall mynvidia drivers. I had to manyally install the nvidia-glx-new package.
<evil-rhino>  i upgrade to hardy, which upgrade my firefox to ver. 3. all my application handlers for various content types disappeared. now firefox doesn't know what to do with .pdfs, .torrents, etc. any suggestions?
<evil-rhino> s/upgrade/upgraded/g, dunno what happened to my verb conjugation.
<tuntun> sarixe, yeah I know how to do it but why would they remove that prompt?
<sarixe> i don't know... maybe it's a bug
<sarixe> same happened here
<HorizonX1> I'm running Hardy on my laptop with an NVidia video card, and my display keeps freezing, along with inputs; the computer's still running (I can tell because any music or movies that were playing still continue), the display just stops responding, and so do the inputs (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing) Any ideas?
<tuntun> sarixe, who sould i be notifying?
<sarixe> launchpad bugs, i suppose
<DanaG> ℻℡☎☏✆
<sarixe> O.o
<sarixe> no fun
<DanaG> Heh, I didn't know you could spell "FAX" with just one letter.
<sarixe> neither me
<DanaG> One character:  ℻
<DanaG> gucharmap is fun to explore.
<sarixe> hahaha
<tuntun> it could get messy...
<Black_Magic> anyone have problems with X freezing?
<sarixe> none here, Black_Magic
<Black_Magic> Well My screen freezes ALOT if i try and Upgrade...
<Black_Magic> so i have to force reboot and continue...
<Black_Magic> which sometimes messes up packages while installing..
<Black_Magic> Update manager usualy uses like
<Black_Magic> 100MB oF ram alone -.-
<sarixe> O.o
<tuntun> Black_Magic, how long did you wait before reseting it?
<Black_Magic> about 30mins
<Black_Magic> i couldnt move mouse do ctrl+alt+Backspace
<Black_Magic> nothing
<Black_Magic> not even stopping x :/
<gluer> BM: I got that 2-3 times today as well
<tuntun> Black_Magic, i thought you might have just needed to wait it out...
<gluer> screen goes black and laptop stays on
<Black_Magic> Acctually
<Black_Magic> its stuck in the last state it was in
<Black_Magic> it just stays with all windows up ect and i does nothing
<gluer> happened as well, but became unstuck after about 5 mins
<DanaG> Are you using compiz at the time?
<gluer> yep
<Black_Magic> Yea...
<Black_Magic> it does it sometimes without :/
<DanaG> I've been getting hard-lockups when under heavy GPU+HDD activity.
<DanaG> Even under Windows, though!
<sarixe> mebbe it's the hardware?
<DanaG> Perhaps.
<Black_Magic> Never got a hard lockup on Windows
<hylinux> hi, anyone use thinkpad t60? how about your 3d effect?
<Black_Magic> just having problems since Hardy with that
<hylinux> it work success?
<Black_Magic> i only have the effects at Normal Tho
<hylinux> my graphics card is x1300
<hylinux> ati serial.
<Black_Magic> i dont get them when its Extra :/
<Black_Magic> but windows do open slower when affects enabled
<hylinux> I can't make 3d work success always.
<DanaG> What GPU do you have lockups on?
<gluer> nv geforce go 7600 for me
<hylinux> GandaG: you talk with me? ati
<DanaG> Either who is having hard lockups.
<gluer> DanaG: yeh 3-4 lockups today
<DanaG> It only happens when I'm running Azureus (or doing other disk-intensive things) while using compiz, for me.
<DistroJockey> I also had a lockup while doing an upgrade today. Couldn't Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or go to TTY's. Left it for about 5mins then had to Alt+SysRq+S then U then B (ATI card here)
<sarixe> DanaG : in my experience, azureus has never been very hdd intensive
<DistroJockey> GUI apt-get upgrade of a running Hardy beta that is^
<m1r> can someone help with usb wlan adapter droping on establishing conection ?
<Black_Magic> lol Things like Update Manager is what causes mine
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: yep, that's what I was doing (this is the first time it's happened for me though)
<Black_Magic> it like lags real bad when is fetching the stuff
<DanaG> I was reading from ntfs-3g to seed, and running first hash-checks.
<Black_Magic> you know when you first open it and its searching for the new packages ect?
<dbmoodb> s
<dbmoodb> sorry -- my fault wrong window
<Black_Magic> then it lags like hell when i startthe upgrade
<Black_Magic> then it goes back to normal when it starts installing long as i dont re-open the window im fine till install..
<dbmoodb> it normally does that -- (at least on my older computer)
<dbmoodb> not the last part tho
<dbmoodb> have you updated recently ?
<Black_Magic> yep..
<Black_Magic> yesturday...
<Black_Magic> and 112 more today...
<Black_Magic> brb switching routers
<gluer> how do i mount my ipod?
<sarixe> it should automatically mount
<sarixe> if not, try mount /dev/sdb1
<HorizonX1> ok
<HorizonX1> Black_Magic, I'm having the same problems as you
<sarixe> ok what?
<gluer> sarixe: mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sarixe> oh
<HorizonX1> and gluer, I have the same video card
<sarixe> er... try mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/ipod
<sarixe> or something similar
<sarixe> you may have to mkdir /media/ipod
<sarixe> and this all probably needs sudo in the front
<keithclark> anyone know why evolution-data-server-2.22 would take over my computer's cpu?  It is using all of my processing power.....I've been at 100% for the last hour
<sarixe> how do i get dbus or hal working for amarok?  it doesn't recognize my ipod automatically, and dbus/hal seems to be the problem
<keithclark> Man, I can barely type.....this process has just taken over my computer.
<sarixe> ouch
<keithclark> Does anyone know what this process does?
<DistroJockey> keithclark: "The data server, called "Evolution Data Server" is responsible for managing mail, calendar, addressbook, tasks and memo information."
<clinton> Where/how do I install the codecs on AMD64 that include aac, xvid, etc?
<keithclark> DistroJockey:  I use none of those.
<farkewie> hi can anyone recomend software to turn my dvds in to video files?
<tritium> clinton: the easiest way is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DistroJockey> keithclark: If you don't use Evolution, I would say it's safe to kill it
<tritium> clinton: that will install several packages, including w64codecs
<keithclark> I've never used Evolution.
<clinton> tritium: w64?  and of course I was searching for w32.. old habits..
<tritium> clinton: yes, for 64 bit
<DistroJockey> keithclark: it and the data server are installed by default, and I guess the evolution data server runs at startup
<clinton> tritium: I figured as much.  I have it going now, ty.
<tritium> clinton: sure
<keithclark> DistroJockey, well, this is not right....
<keithclark> DistroJockey, I can barley type!
<DistroJockey> keithclark: go to a Terminal and type:  sudo killall evolution
<keithclark> Whew, process killed.
<DistroJockey> :)
<keithclark> Processor now at 2%
<DistroJockey> much better :)
<keithclark> Yes, they have work to do I see!
<keithclark> Thank god this is a test machine!
<keithclark> Everything else works wonderful though!
<DistroJockey> as it sould be ;)
<DistroJockey> should^
<keithclark> DistroJockey, is there a way to not run Evolution by default?
<keithclark> Can I remove it?
<DistroJockey> just looking into that :)
<keithclark> My computer was beginning to heat my house!
<clinton> DistroJockey: do what I do to nano
<clinton> DistroJockey: sudo aptitude remove nano && cd /usr/bin && sudo ln -s emacs nano
<DistroJockey> clinton: I have nothing against nano, I just don't use it, or emacs for that matter :)
<sarixe> &&?
<sarixe> don't you mean ;
<sarixe> brb, at any rate
<keithclark> Yahoo headline:  Man Charges Bigfoot with Assault!!!!!  Only in America!
<keithclark> Sorry, comedy relief!
<DistroJockey> keithclark: I can't see where evolution stuff is getting loaded :(
<keithclark> DistroJockey, hmmm, that is not good.
<DistroJockey> keithclark: This guide is nice though:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<keithclark> DistroJockey, holy cow, yes it is!
<DistroJockey> :)
<clinton> sarixe: nope I mean &&, it means execute the next command if and only if the previous one exits with no errors
<clinton> oh, he's gone
<keithclark> I wonder why it loaded then.......It happened about an hour ago and rebooting does not help
<clinton> tritium: after installing w64codecs, I still don't seem to have divx or mp4, are those in a different package?
<DistroJockey> keithclark: $ ps -e | grep evolution        5718 ?        00:00:00 evolution-alarm   5760 ?        00:00:00 evolution-excha
<DistroJockey> keithclark: not run evolution
<clinton> DistroJockey: uninstall it
<clinton> DistroJockey: that's why I gave you the example with nano, I don't like nano, so I remove it and put something there to make everything else happy
<DistroJockey> clinton: It's not really bothering me, but keithclark is having issues
<DistroJockey> clinton: how would you modify your nano example to do that?
<clinton>  while true ; do kill $(ps e | grep evolution | awk '{print $1}') ; sleep 1 ; done
<clinton> keithclark: run that line to keep evolutin dead for the time being
<DistroJockey> clinton: cool
<sarixe> geez
<clinton> while true ; do kill $(ps e | grep evolution | awk '{print $1}') 2>/dev/null ; sleep 1 ; done
<sarixe> amarok is failing left and right
<keithclark> clinton, got you
<clinton> do that one so you don't get stupid errors
<clinton> sarixe: nope I mean &&, it means execute the next command if and only if the previous one exits with no errors
<sarixe> i can't manually or automatically connect to my ipod
<keithclark> clinton DistroJockey, what about when I reboot?
<sarixe> oh nice
<clinton> keithclark: you'll have to redo the script -- keep in mind it is temporary
<clinton> keithclark: is evolution something you use?
<keithclark> clinton, got you....hmm...gotta love betas
<keithclark> clinton, no, I do not use evolution
<clinton> keithclark: what's preventing you from removing the package then?
<keithclark> clinton, nothing.....sorry, I'm fairly new, what to remove?
<clinton> keithclark: sudo aptitude remove evolution
<sarixe> amarok won't automatically load the ipod, due to a dbus or hal thing, and it won't manually do it because it says it already has an ipod with that mount point/name, even though it doesn't
<clinton> aka... devolve into an ameoba
<keithclark> clinton, yeah, working on that....
<clinton> keithclark: it should take 30 seconds, tops
<clinton> sarixe: reboot?
<sarixe> tried that
<sarixe> same error
<clinton> sarixe: kick it?
<sarixe> errors, even
<sarixe> eh, it's a laptop, i don't wanna try that
<clinton> ah, drop it then
<sarixe> hahaha
<sarixe> no thanks :P
<clinton> right
<clinton> sarixe: what has google told you about this issue?
<sarixe> erm, nothing useful
<keithclark> clinton....okay, that was tied to a lot of stuff
<clinton> keithclark: such as?
<keithclark> clinton, open office, nautilus....
<keithclark> yikes
<clinton> wow
<DistroJockey> The following packages will be REMOVED:    evolution evolution-exchange evolution-plugins
<clinton> here it's tied to nothing of that importance
<DistroJockey> is what I get when I sudo apt-get remove evolution
<clinton> DistroJockey: that looks right to me
<DistroJockey> nods
<clinton> sarixe: have you tried aptitude purge user ?
<sarixe> er, no
<clinton> good, don't
<clinton> you won't like the outcome
<sarixe> heh
<keithclark> No worries, let's try a reboot
<keithclark> brb
<clinton> keithclark: see ya soon
<sarixe> i figured, doesn't sound to friendly
<keithclark> clinton, hopefully!!!!
<clinton> finally - I'm getting somewhere tying my ps3 to my pc
<sarixe> with what, a rope? heh heh heh
<DistroJockey> hehe
<clinton> heh
<clinton> sarixe: actually a tombstone
<sarixe> interesting... didn't know a tombstone could also serve as a tying device
<DistroJockey> I was going to say a boat ;)
<clinton> sarixe: it does a good job keeping stuff down tho
<sarixe> yep
<sarixe> well, this amarok thing is just nuts
<clinton> keithclark: you made it
 * clinton cheers and drinks more beer
<sarixe> it seems like i just need to enable dbus or hal, somehow
<keithclark> Yes, I sure did!  In one piece!
<clinton> sarixe: which do you have installed? one or both?
<keithclark> Evolution data server still running!
<sarixe> i don't know
<sarixe> but i get this error:
<sarixe> No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.
<clinton> sarixe: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<DistroJockey> clinton: Cheers!
<sarixe> trying
<keithclark> WHAT IS THIS THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<clinton> keithclark: that's what she said!
<keithclark> hahhaahhaahahhahahaha
<sarixe> restart was [ OK ]
<sarixe> lol, nice
<clinton> sarixe: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<keithclark> Good news is that it takes up no cpu time........go figure!
<keithclark> This process is as bad as windows messenger!
<keithclark> A Klingon!
 * Dr_willis looks about.
<Dr_willis> Savage2 demo worked well under Hardy. :)
<DistroJockey> keithclark: try:  sudo apt-get remove evolution-data-server
<DistroJockey> The following packages will be REMOVED:   ekiga evolution evolution-data-server evolution-exchange evolution-plugins
<keithclark> DistroJockey, like I said, this is an experimental machine!
<DistroJockey> :)
<DistroJockey> keithclark: playing with alpha's and beta's I would hope so :)
<sarixe> ok, there we go
<sarixe> clinton : that just restarted a whole slew of things
<keithclark> DistroJockey....beta's and up
<DistroJockey> nods :)
<clinton> sarixe: did it help?
<keithclark> ok, reboot?
<tritium> clinton: sorry, I was /away earlier
<sarixe> lemme see
<DistroJockey> keithclark: yeah, may aswell :)
<keithclark> here we go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<sarixe> no, no help
<clinton> tritium: np
<clinton> tritium: did you happen to see the question?
<wilburdude> Anyone aware of Intel Pro/1000 (e1000) issues in AMD64  ?
<tritium> clinton: yes, in my log.  You can get dvd support with packages in the medibuntu repos
<clinton> sarixe: if that doesn't work, and reboots don't work, there just may be a bug
<sarixe> mm
<wilburdude> e1000 module appears to load for me, and I get link light, but ethtool reports no link, and I can't connect via dhcp or static.  Any ideas?
<DistroJockey> keithclark: wb!
<keithclark> Woohoo!
<keithclark> Ok, gone!!!!
<DistroJockey> sweet :)
<keithclark> Thank you, my new friends!
<clinton> keithclark: awesome
<DistroJockey> yw :)
<keithclark> You are both kind to help me out.  I hope to pay back one day............
<m1r> keithclark: buy those guys beer
<DistroJockey> Anytime, I learn at the same time, so you did help :)
<keithclark> If you were in Canada, I'd buy the beer, no problem at all.
<DistroJockey> m1r: hehe
<m1r> beer always helps ;)
<DistroJockey> just got a carton, so I'm good for a little bit ;)
<keithclark> mlr, I have no issues buying beer, It's just what Canadians do!
<clinton> non-free-codecs
<clinton> :)
<m1r> gj keithclark ;)
<tritium> clinton: that depends on w64codecs
<clinton> so I noticed
<quentusrex> Why does my system monitor only show on of my processor cores?
<clinton> I had my hopes up for a moment...
<keithclark> Other than this issue, 8.04 seems very stable!
<tritium> !dvd > clinton
<tritium> clinton: also /msg ubotu divx
<sarixe> clinton : i think there may be a missing package somewhere... lemme check amarok's dependencies for some recommended packages
<DistroJockey> quentusrex: does the following command show 2?:  less /proc/cpuinfo
<clinton> tritium: nope... those odn't work either
<tritium> clinton: in what way?
<quentusrex> DistroJockey, no. only one....
<Zvezdichko> hmmm, the bug I discovered yesterday in konqueror occurs only with specific sites and only when I click the button back..
<DistroJockey> quentusrex: then it looks like you only have one
<keithclark> Ok, one last little question here......and I'm sorry to tax you....is trackerd really necessary?  I've noticed it gobbling processor power as well.
<clinton> tritium: I still don't have mpeg4 codecs that I can use with ffmpeg
<justin007827> hello
<quentusrex> DistroJockey, no. I have a dual core processor.
<DistroJockey> quentusrex: what one?
<quentusrex> Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
<DistroJockey> quentusrex: that would be a HT one I believe
<sarixe> pentium d is dual core? i didn't know...
<DistroJockey> quentusrex: HyperThreaded
<wilburdude> That D is dual core.
<sarixe> ah
<DistroJockey> hmm
<wilburdude> Thats the pentium d 805, dual core and x64
<DistroJockey> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<quentusrex> DistroJockey, It's dual core... Trust me. I just upgraded and now ubuntu doesn't realize I have the second core.
<DistroJockey> that's mine
<DistroJockey> quentusrex: yep, I believe you
<clinton> quentusrex: which linux image are you using?
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependancies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy.  Please remember to search the web, and not ask silly questions - this is not #ubuntu | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<justin007827> installed H.H. on first gen. macbook pro. Things were fine. Tried to select an emerald theme. Emerald theme manager let me choose it, but never updated after reboot. Tried to install XGL. broke my GNOME setting daemon. Any clues as to what happened and how to get emerald to work??
<quentusrex> Linux quentusrex-desktop 2.6.24-12-386 #1 Wed Mar 12 22:30:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU
<wilburdude> So no one has any clues as to why I can't get network connection with my intel pro/1000 card?
<loa> you need smp kernel.
<clinton> quentusrex: wrong kernel
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependancies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy.  Please remember to search the web and forums, and not ask silly questions - this is not #ubuntu | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<quentusrex> I don't see the smp kernel available in the apt-cache search.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy.  Please remember to search the web and forums, and not ask silly questions - this is not #ubuntu | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<DistroJockey> quentusrex: my  uname -a  = Linux myubuntu 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<quentusrex> apt-cache search linux-image|grep 2.6.24
<clinton> an Ubuntu? heh
<Hobbsee> clinton: /
<Hobbsee> ?
<justin007827> hi room
<keithclark> DistroJockey and clinton:  You guys are the best.  I thank you and have a good evening!
<room> hi
<clinton> Hobbsee: words that start with consonant sounding sounds should be prefixed with a, not an
<DistroJockey> keithclark: cheers! You too :)
<Hobbsee> clinton: u is a vowel, not a consonant.
<Hobbsee> last time i went to school, anyway.
<clinton> Hobbsee: the U is pronounced as you, right?  think of "a user", notice it isn't "an user"
<sarixe> a youbuntu
<sarixe> possibly
<DistroJockey> Hobbsee:  I agree with clinton :)
<justin007827> wow, its really snowing outside. If anyone would like to take the time to help figure out this bug, please let me know.
<lance-> It's not pronounced as 'you'.
<tritium> clinton: it's not pronounced as "youbuntu"
<quentusrex> it's pronounced oobuntoo
<clinton> Ubuntu, an African word from Zulu and Xhosa, is pronounced "oo-BOON-too".
<quentusrex> yeah
<quentusrex> ooboontoo
<tritium> clinton: right
<clinton> so we're all wrong trying to apply English grammar rules to an African word
<quentusrex> guys, why wont' apt-get show me any smp kernel images?
<clinton> quentusrex: maybe you need to expand your list of sources
<oxigen> quentusrex: sms = generic
<oxigen> *spm
<oxigen> *smp :)
<tritium> correct, oxigen
<quentusrex> ok, so I need to boot into the generic kernel?
<quentusrex> why doesn't the generic kernel say anything about smp?
<clinton> oxigen: third times the charm
<m1r> i need little help in conky setup please. how can i monitor my swap usage ? for home it says: home: ${fs_used /home}/${fs_size /home} , how can i make it monitor my swap usage ?
<oxigen> it's still early here... before cafe
<clinton> quentusrex: if you run top and hit 1 (one) a couple of times, what happens?
<justin007827> is there an incompatibility between ati driver and xgl in H.H. maybe?
<quentusrex> clinton, the second core is not recognized....
<clinton> quentusrex: top says that?
<clinton> odd
<clinton> I didn't know top could do that
<DistroJockey> ooo, nice tip clinton
<clinton> DistroJockey: I've had fun with those tools.  I have a G15 keyboard that I made up some scripts for putting system information onto the screen.
<DistroJockey> clinton: very nice :)
<quentusrex> clinton, top only says there is one core....
<quentusrex> cpu(0)
<quentusrex> cpu(1) isn't there....
<DanaG> htop ⋙ top
<clinton> quentusrex: OK
<clinton> quentusrex: reboot into the generic image
<tritium> quentusrex: "uname -a" should indicate SMP
<justin007827> is anyone not bussy?
<clinton> justin007827: sure
<justin007827> sorry, my problem is kind of trivial, but its pissing me off.
<clinton> justin007827: well tell us
<justin007827> cant get emerald theme manager to work. tried installing xgl and my gnome session got all messed up.
<clinton> modprobe telepathy
<clinton> FATAL: Module telepathy not found.
<justin007827> uninstalled and it fixed it
<justin007827> did the same thing when i upgraded from Gusty
<justin007827> so I tried to start from scratch
<clinton> justin007827: isntall compiz and it's various dependencies, also install fusion-icon, and ensure you have emerald and emerald-theme-manager or whatever its called installed to
<clinton> justin007827: set up Gnome to autostart fusion-icon
<justin007827> ihave all that, but i think fusion icon might be missing
<clinton> justin007827: that's how I have things setup - and things work smoothly for me, no need for xgl
<Adys> #compiz-fusion is very inactive right now, just pasting in here - is the bug that puts the top window decorations outside the screen a known/tracked one? on dual monitors only, i precise
<justin007827> k, great
<justin007827> i'll try it
<clinton> justin007827: you should like it, it lets you switch between WM's quite smoothly
<justin007827> great, thank you for helping me in my pointless persuit of eye candy hehe
<clinton> justin007827: I actually prefer this pointless eye candy since the nv driver sucks horrifically for my video card
<gluer> yeh if i didnt have eye cany i wouldnt be married ;-)
<clinton> justin007827: If I don't use these "goodies" window events just aren't very smooth
<justin007827> ok, i am using ati driver i think
<justin007827> for macbook pro
<justin007827> i tried the open sorce driver on Gusty, but it didnt work good
 * clinton is sufficiently buzzed
<DistroJockey> clinton: IRC newbie here. What command was that?
<justin007827> got it al linstalled, how does fusion-button work?
 * DanaG prefers not having emerald.
<DistroJockey> Please stop teasing me! ;)
<tritium> DistroJockey: /me blah blah
<DistroJockey> cheers tritium :)
<justin007827> nm, got it
<clinton> tritium: thanks.. i couldn't figure out what DistroJockey was talking about?
<clinton> err, no ? needed there
<DistroJockey> hehe
<DistroJockey> sorry clinton
<tritium> clinton: ;)
<teamcobra> hey all... this is a stupid question, but my friend has a hosed gnome config.... I've deleted .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd and .metacity , and it still loads his config... any ideas?
<clinton> teamcobra: delete .config
<justin007827> Clinton:  Thanks, that worked great. Didnt even have to restart session.
<clinton> justin007827: np, enjoy!
<justin007827> would that work on my desktop too. It has H.H. amd64
<clinton> justin007827: yup, I'm running right now Hardy on amd64
<justin007827> Sweet. Well, i'm gunna go smoke and watch it snow. I can;'t believe its snowing in seattle in spring, lol
<justin007827> global warming is crazzy
<clinton> justin007827: I even have hardy going on my machine at work.  Was great till I had to fire up vmware, oops
<justin007827> its not working yet?
<teamcobra> virtualbox FTW! :D
<clinton> teamcobra: I wish.
<clinton> teamcobra: as soon as I get time to swap things over to that I will
<teamcobra> clinton: doing some heavy lifting, then?
<justin007827> I havn't messed with virtualization yet, what can you do with it?
<teamcobra> justin: play with other os's
<clinton> teamcobra: yup
<teamcobra> clinton: why not go with xen... or.... maybe vmware 3i when it gets a bit better
<teamcobra> the idea behing 3i is very solid...... hopefully xen goes that route too
<clinton> teamcobra: not my choice, it's a work machine
<justin007827> thats what I thought.  Is it possible to virtualize gentoo in ubuntu?
<DanaG> Virtualbox is free ($); part of it is even Free (source)
<DanaG> .
<clinton> justin007827: yup, I was just doing that yesterday here at home with virtualbox
<justin007827> i would really like to try it, but gentoo is intimidating
<DanaG> (I'm obsessive-compulsive about my own punctuation, but not about others'.)
<clinton> justin007827: keep in mind that even if you're running on AMD64, virtualbox simulates 32bit
<teamcobra> clinton: nice, .config had to go ;)
<clinton> teamcobra: cool
<justin007827> vmware is 64-bit
<justin007827> ?
<Lynoure> What's the main advantage of virtualbox over kvm?
<teamcobra> just installed dsl at a buddy's, upgraded his laptop (we have 2 identical compaqs) to 8.04 :)
<clinton> teamcobra: identical compaq's?  do you lspci's match up?
<justin007827> lol
<Zvezdichko> hmmm... as I read this, I'm looking for a good virtual machine that runs on Linux
<teamcobra> Lynoure: the interface ;)
<clinton> Zvezdichko: virtualbox
<Zvezdichko> I mean, freeware
<teamcobra> clinton: amazingly enough ;)
<DanaG> That was one big thing for me, too.  VMWare's interface is bulky.  Way bulky.
<clinton> teamcobra: wow, that's impressive coming from compaq, they must be from the same production run
<Lynoure> teamcobra: some GUI, that is?
<DanaG> VirtualBox has Seamless Mode, which is pretty nifty!
<Zvezdichko> hmmm... rebooting, back here in a minute
<teamcobra> clinton: yup ;) and I think they stopped making these laptops shortly after
<Zvezdichko> going to try andlinux, bye
<Zvezdichko> :)
<teamcobra> but they're not bad, $579 each w 1gb ram and a gf6100 (had them since last summer)
<justin007827> Clinton: is there any documentation that you would recomend fo building a virtual gentoo machine?
<teamcobra> Justin: painkillers
<justin007827> lmao
<justin007827> yea
<clinton> justin007827: for building gentoo itself or the virutalization?
<teamcobra> and this is coming from a person that's used slack for 12 years ;)
 * DanaG is a mild HP fanboy himself (though not anything like Apple fanboys)
<justin007827> the virtualization. I have messed a little with gentoo already
<clinton> justin007827: virtualbox is so painfully easy I can be drunk and use it
<teamcobra> DanaG: good cheap hardware, terrible support (but who cares?)
<DanaG> I try to limit myself to, at worst, annoying people by saying,  "Hey, look at this!  Hey, look at that!  Ooooh, look at this thing! ... and so on".
<DanaG> I'm not the "OMG, they are $DIETY; they can do no wrong!" sorty.
<justin007827> clinton: ok i'll check it. How bout vmware. A friend of mine suggested it. does it have any advantages ?
<DanaG> sort.
<clinton> DanaG: Are you one of my co-workers?
<clinton> justin007827: it can be free or you can pay for a supported version
<teamcobra> heh, everyone that's seen my laptop has gotten a custom hardy dvd... but the scary thing is, they _asked_ for it ;)
<DanaG> I wouldn't know.  I'll say where I go: Cal Poly, SLO.
<clinton> justin007827: vmware has been used for years
<teamcobra> justin: vmware is kinda cripped unless you buy it... and vbox beats it in performance on this amd64 x2
<clinton> DanaG: I was being a smart ass, one of my co-workers does that quite often with his eye-candy stuff
<DanaG> I do that about various random HP products, and only sometimes with my eye-candy stuff.
<justin007827> clinton: I see, thank you very much. I think i'm about to start that. Any gentoo wisdom to pass on before I attempt it on a virtual machine?
<clinton> justin007827: be patient
<Dr_willis> very patient with gentoo
<justin007827> ok. takes a few days right?
<DanaG> Surprisingly, people don't often comment on my eye-candy or themes.
<clinton> I was using Gentoo forever before this.. I accidentally fdisk'ed the wrong drive and my backup wasn't quite complete, so I decided to try something else
<Dr_willis> install the base system. :) install the ssh server, ssh in,  cut/paste the rest of the install docs from some other machine.
<DanaG> I usually have them set relatively tame.
<gluer> check this out: http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-microsoft-windows-seamless-integration
<Dr_willis> There may be some  premade gentoo virtual machines on the vmware virtual machine pages.
<teamcobra> heh, ubuntu was the only distro that got the quirks of these 2 laptops right ;)
<DanaG> And my screen is frickin' dim, partly because it's old, and partly because it's crappy.
<DistroJockey> DanaG: I like having my windows burst into flames when I close them :)
<clinton> I woudln't mind going back to Gentoo, but the simple things I had to put hours into making them work or, well, *just working* TM here in Ubuntu
<quentusrex> Does anyone here know a lot about gpg? What are the differences between DSA? and RSA?
<DanaG> I use Dream on open and Sidekick on close.
<DanaG> I use Lamp for minimize/maximize, and Vacuum for menus.
<teamcobra> wow, as much as I hate windows, that setup is pretty in its own way ;)
<Hobbsee> quentusrex: suggestion:  http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=dsa+rsa+difference&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<DanaG> That last thing looks relatively spiffy.
<justin007827> Clinton: i agrea, ubuntu is powerfull and easy, but i want to try gentoo. All packages are compiled from source, correct?
<DistroJockey> DanaG: :) Not played with those much
<Dr_willis> clinton,  ther were some gentoo-spinoffs that  did a lot of the work for ya. but i never did get them workign right.
<teamcobra> justin: your machine compiles all packages as it installs them
<clinton> justin007827: yes, everything is compiled from source except the very few bin packages (firefox, openoffice, etc)
<justin007827> clinton: and the flags, do i need to select any?
<Dr_willis> gentoo is all about the flags....
<clinton> Dr_willis: yea,but once you get something installed as your primary os you dont' really want to try spinoffs
<clinton> justin007827: um, -pipe is a good one, but mostly just go with the defaults for starters.  Don't become a ricer.
<Dr_willis> clinton,  most of the spinoffs were just gentoo + a lot of precompiled bits. You could emerge/tweak as you wanted.
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<clinton> Dr_willis: true, but I was enjoying learning the grunts and bits of how things worked
<Dr_willis> If using vmare as a test bed.check out the vmware appliances page.
 * DanaG uses this in his VM:  http://brewman.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=5498&libid=1
<Dr_willis> I dident learn much from gentoo. :)
<justin007827> ok
<Dr_willis> other then how gentoo worked..  ubuntu lets me focus on the other bits.
<DanaG> I use fullscreen, not seamless, because that nice blue in Windows, and my nice orange in Ubuntu, don't get along well with each other.
<clinton> DanaG: so when I go to work wearing blue pants and an orange shirt I look hideous?
<justin007827> Dr_willis: is there another os you think i might learn more from by trying to build a virtual machine on my ubuntu box?
<Dr_willis> justin007827,  depends on what you want to learn.
<DanaG> Not necessarily.
<Dr_willis> learning how to cut/paste  obtouse commands from a install doc. isent learnng much. :)
<clinton> DanaG: damn.. I was hoping it would be the case! hehe
<DanaG> oh yeah, here's my orange theme (though screenshot has previous version of wallpaper):
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<clinton> DanaG: I run 4 virtual desktops, chats in one, email in another, web browsing in another, and random stuff in the last
<justin007827> well, I should let you guys get back to H.H. chatter
<justin007827> anks for all the info
<justin007827> t*
<clinton> justin007827: np
<justin007827> ciao
<clinton> DanaG: I also hide the system panel, alt-tab works good enough for me
<clinton> brb
<DanaG> I like the GTK theme I use.
<DanaG> Oh, and another random note:  Next time I get a laptop, I am sooooooo going to get a case skin with the Heron image.
<Arelis> Is Hardy gonna be delayed past 24 april, to boost the quality?
<quentusrex> Why won't gpg let me generate an RSA key?
<quentusrex> I want to be able to encrypt my e-mails as well as sign them...
<DistroJockey> Arelis: I doubt it.
<Arelis> Also, does it have a new theme? (I searched google, but got mixed results, (i searched about a week ago, and today), saying that it didn't have a new theme, but i saw the new wallpaper and colors on the hardy beta screenshots.)
<Arelis> DistroJockey: dapper got delayed.
<DistroJockey> Arelis: by how long?
<Arelis> hmm... i think it was about 1 week, or a month
<vinayy1> I upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and boot is pretty slow..
<tritium> DistroJockey: until June 1
<vinayy1> in bootchart i see a pause of almost 30 seconds in between.
<vinayy1> is this a known issue?
<DistroJockey> Arelis: well, it's just that .04 release is released in April (being the 4th month) and .10 in October
<DistroJockey> as far as I know
<tritium> That's correct, DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> tritium: and Dapper was still called .04 ?
<tritium> DistroJockey: no
<DistroJockey> tritium: If so, then I guess it could be delayed, but I find it pretty stable, and they have a month
<tritium> Dapper was called 6.06
<DistroJockey> tritium: ahh, that's right
 * DanaG goes to bed now.
<teamcobra> night DanaG
<Scientus> i killed my mbr with qemu and now i am having trouble getting grub reinstalled. ubuntu live 7.04 could recognize my drive ad i could mount it but grub wont recognize my partition formatting, and super grub disk doesnt reconize the formatting of my ext3 and wont booot it, but the live cd could see all the files and i open up my grub menu.1st and stuff any idea on getting grub working again???
<vinayy1> whenever I try to run any application in system->administration menu, i see a "starting adminstrative application" in the taskbar at the bottom and then nothing happens.
<vinayy1> seems like there's a problem with policykit
<vinayy1> or something that prompts for root credentials.
<vinayy1> any thoughts?
<baudelaire> hey, everyone.   Has anyone else had problems with the Audacious 1.5.0 update?  I have to turn the equilizer off now and can't use any of my presets.  It seem to have changed the way that operates.  Anyone else experience this?
<pen> my firefox now can't run gmail in new skin
<pen> is it because of the version?
<teamcobra> pen: is it 3b4? I just logged into gmail and everything looked fine
<teamcobra> with a button to change to "older version" if I wanted
<Arelis> I want to use Hardy Heron as my daily operating system, mainly because it is more stable than Gutsy (well, the final version..) and has support for my Wacom Bamboo Fun. I haven't fixed apt-get (broken dependencies, for example) before, but have had some problems with it, like it segmentation faulting all the time. Good choice, or not?
<pen> teamcobra: yes
<pen> teamcobra: now it switches to incompatible mode in this version of FF
<Hobbsee> Arelis: if you can get around in hardy, and aren't using it for mission critical stuff (ie, you have time to fix it if it breaks), then yes.
<pen> teamcobra: the most basic theme...
<Hobbsee> Arelis: but if you need a guarenteed-working machine, all the time, and aren't good at problem solving, then gutsy's a better choice
<Hobbsee> Arelis: a big part of the problem si that often people don't know the answer to whatever bug you have, so you do have to do some research.
<Arelis> well i've had to fix gutsy all the time, too. It isn't always available, sometimes there are problems which prevent me from working, or from working efficiently.
<teamcobra> hrm, not sure then :/
<Hobbsee> Arelis: then you're probably "safe" with hardy.
<Hobbsee> Arelis: at least, as safe as you are with gutsy :)
<tritium> Arelis: note that hardy is _not_ more stable that gutsy at the moment.
<Black_Magic> Well now im having problems with back and space
<Black_Magic> if i write something long then i use the space button then start writting again
<Black_Magic> it erases what ever words where behind the space -.-
<baudelaire> hey, everyone.   Has anyone else had problems with the Audacious 1.5.0 update?  I have to turn the equilizer off now and can't use any of my presets.  It seem to have changed the way that operates.  Anyone else experience this?  Thanks for the help in advance.
<Black_Magic> or if i just go to a part of a sentence and start typing it erases what was there with what im typing...
<Arelis> of course, if i wouldn't have to spend so much time fixing problems on my computer, it'd be great.
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: did hit hit the Insert key by mistake?
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: did you hit ^
<Black_Magic> DistroJockey: I dont think >.> its been doing it for a bit
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> >.>
<Black_Magic> Ins key -.-
<Black_Magic> What does that do anyways?
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: switches between normal and typeover mode
<Black_Magic> DistroJockey: oh :/
<Black_Magic> DistroJockey: Well sorry for asking...
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: may depend on the aplication though
<Black_Magic> ATM Xchat
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: no problem
<Black_Magic> and kpdf
<Black_Magic> Also has anyone noticed that the normal PDF viewer that comes with Ubuntu lags alot?
<Black_Magic> and when you try and go down manully more then one page it starts sticking
<justin007827> virtualbox-ose ? is this a good package to install for virtualization?
<hischild> justin007827, that's virtualbox. It runs perfectly IMO
<justin007827> hischild: thanks, do I need to select any other packages when installing in H.H.?
<hischild> justin007827, no, that should do it.
<justin007827> hischild: great, thanks a lot.
<hischild> you're welcome
<pen> when is FFb5 out?
<Black_Magic> lol >.> elkbuntu How do i un ignore DrDerek :/
<ere4si> my new xubuntu won't follow the choices I make for sessions in the settings manager :(
<ere4si> I had conky starting after login and removed it from autostarted apps but the $*&#&%^ thing kept appearing - I had to uninstall it to stop it showing
<Dr_willis> ere4si,  gnome has a session management feature that rembners started apps.
<Dr_willis> xfce also has a similer feature. but i forget how its different from gnomes.
<ere4si> Dr_willis: I'm using the new xubuntu :)
<ere4si> k
<Dr_willis> i though xfce desktop had aautostart apps setting tool. but i never messed withit
<Dr_willis> i did like xfce on my laptop last week when i was trying it out
<teamcobra> I'd never install an app named Conky, on principle ;)
<ere4si> Dr_willis: I thought the interface from the settings manager should control the sessions - it is labeled "sessions"hehe
<teamcobra> I've seen the Trailer Park Boys episodes ;)
<Dr_willis> I got no idea what you are refering to teamcobra  :)
<Dr_willis> conky is a nifty tool however.
<Dr_willis> it dont work very nicely with kde/gnome at times :(
<ere4si> I only didn't want it showing 'cause I was playing with gdesklets
<teamcobra> Dr_willis: Canadian sitcom/mockumentary, "Conky" is a hand puppet that one of the characters has for 3 episodes out of 7 seasons.... and is pure evil
<teamcobra> think Chucky from Child's Play, only a hand puppet, and blonde, with glasses
<mohamed_> i installed nvidia driver and i can see nvidia logo when X running, but on desktop when run nvidia-setting i got error "  You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.  " any help to adjust this drivers ?
<hischild> mohamed_, pastebin your xorg.conf please
<Black_Magic> What Drivers Does Hardy use anyways :/
<mohamed_> ok mom
<Black_Magic> it seems they get updated about 3 times >.>
<flowOver> my webcam isn't working .  its a creative live pro.
<hischild> Black_Magic, it depends on what gfx card you have
<Black_Magic> ATI :/
<Black_Magic> I mean they keep getting Upgraded so i dont know if its the newer one
<Black_Magic> the older one or
<Black_Magic> some beta/alpha one :/
<hischild> Black_Magic, i think those are fglrx but i'm not sure
<mohamed_> hischild,  http://phpfi.com/305984
<flowOver> anyone have a problem with the keyboard layouts acting funny?  mine keeps setting itself to something foreign.  everytime on startup and randomly as well.
<Black_Magic> the Older FGLRX that comes with ubuntu or the ATI one...?
<flowOver> it'll change back if i go into and look that the settings are all the same, then test the layout.
<teamcobra> black: ati drivers still have glitches, but they are getting a lot better ;) the 780g chipset (radeon hd 3200) that I have in my server gets 31337 fps in glxgears (really)
<kalatian> my 3850 gets ~14000
<justin007827> whats glxgears?
<hischild> mohamed_, did you try what the error suggested?
<flowOver> but no matter what i do, i cannot get the quotation to work as it should .  it acts as an accent toggle
<kalatian> at any rate, ubuntu uses fglrx if you ask, but ATI by default
<ethana3> justin: well... depends who you ask
<mohamed_> hischild, yes
<Black_Magic> teamcobra: *passes Out*
<hischild> i get around 3k
<ethana3> glxgears should be called "ginb"
<ethana3> 'ginb is not a benchmark'
<Black_Magic> teamcobra: Well Im getting stuff about XGL but thats not installed :/ About it starting automaticly and such
<mohamed_> hischild, i delete xorg and restart X to create new one also
<hischild> mohamed_, hmm ... to get rid of the logo you can add a option NoLogo "True"
<hischild> don't remove, it can break stuff very badly
<mohamed_> hischild, the Logo appear
<Black_Magic> is there a way to change drivers if you once used ATI because The Open Source one give me glitches like flickering in and out bluured stuff when you open it real quick all kinda stuff
<teamcobra> ethana: yeah, but it was funny that it got and held 31337 fps ;p
<mohamed_> hischild, i need to adjust desktop refresh rate
<ethana3> teamcobra: very nice
<hischild> why do you need to adjust it? does it show you with 50 or 51 Hz?
<teamcobra> black: the flickering is the closed source driver, there are a few glitches
<Black_Magic> teamcobra: 6227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1245.222 FPS
<hischild> Black_Magic, you can edit your xorg for that, use VESA for opensource or the FGLRX as closed source if i remember correctly
<Black_Magic> Closed source what i mean :/
<teamcobra> I noticed that alt-tabbing in compiz doesn';t properly show window previews
<Black_Magic> VESA?
<hischild> IIRC yes
<teamcobra> black, does compiz work?
<Black_Magic> in the driver place...
<hischild> yes
<Black_Magic> Can i still use Compiz...?
<ethana3> i have a gpu that's around 300 glxgears.....
<teamcobra> black; not w/ the open source driver unless you have an old card
<Black_Magic> Lol my card sucks *****
<Black_Magic> its one of those X cards
<Black_Magic> :/
<teamcobra> ethana: the 780g board I bought was 70 usd and plays et:quake wars nicely
<Black_Magic> X300 X200 X350 Ect
<teamcobra> black: definitely keep the fglrx then
<teamcobra> I had a lappie w/ a 200m ,terrible
<Black_Magic> and its a labtop card :/
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> I have 200M Too :./
<teamcobra> 6100 in this
<Black_Magic> ATI Raedon Xpress 200M :/
<teamcobra> geforce 6100, that is
<Black_Magic> But im stuck with it
<teamcobra> yup, I sold that other lappie
<Black_Magic> Cant change Lappie Cards
<teamcobra> indeed
<teamcobra> at least the drivers are better
<Black_Magic> Well I run Compiz Pretty good just small glitches
<teamcobra> when I sold it, it couldn't use compiz at all
<Black_Magic> Only small problems accure everything else works on my labtop with ubuntu is what gets me >.>
<Black_Magic> Everything but Graphics work Perfectly
<teamcobra> yup, they're fixing them, it seems ati is semi-serious about their cards not sucking now
<justin007827> hischild: how do i install a linux distro on virtualbox?
<teamcobra> and w/ ati drivers you have to disable compiz before you play nexuiz, alienarena, etc
<hischild> justin007827, download the iso and then mount it under the cd tab
<justin007827> hischild: thanks, i was hopeing it was that easy.
<hischild> teamcobra, you have to disable compiz for almost everything unless you want a fugly screen
<teamcobra> virtualbox should include vmgl for linux distros ;)
<justin007827> vmgl?
<teamcobra> gl in linux (and osx, I think) vm's
<teamcobra> project at the U of T (toronto)
<Black_Magic> teamcobra: Same with non Open Source ATI Drivers....well they almost fixed it the game plays but it flickers in and out... so unplayable
<Black_Magic> if they fix it a little more the drivers will be perfect and enable Games to be Played With COmpiz Enabled
<teamcobra> Black: disable compiz
<teamcobra> and it's fine
<justin007827> man, my macbook pro is hot. Is there anything i can do about it?
<Black_Magic> teamcobra: I know i dont have it on ATM windows open slower :/
<justin007827> feels like it runs even hoter than osx
<teamcobra> ok, just making sure.... disabling desktop effects fixes the flickering
<teamcobra> and makes the penguins happy ;)
<Black_Magic> lol anyone want to help me trace
<Black_Magic> why it flickers?
<Black_Magic> then maybe we could File ATI a thing and then they'll fix it and make it possible to play Games in
<Black_Magic> Thing with Compiz ENabled
<Black_Magic> whoah i got 2556 FPS :P
<Black_Magic> with this crappy card..
<justin007827> does anyone know how to increase the default minimum fan speed on a macbook in ubuntu?
<teamcobra> no idea, macs make me sad :(
<justin007827> me too
<teamcobra> ubuntu on a mac makes me a bit happier, granted
<teamcobra> what is the livecd boot key combo? I always mess it up
<justin007827> makes me a lot happier. I bout it befor i learned abount linux
<teamcobra> there's an imac 20" at work :/
<justin007827> http://www.jasonparekh.com/2006/macbook-fan-control-in-linux/
<justin007827> that page has some directions, but i dont really understand it
<justin007827> for the fan thing
<teamcobra> involves patching the kernel, looks kinda dirty/outdated
<Black_Magic> is there a way to control fan in Toshiba's?
<justin007827> hmm, ok, so probably don't need to worry about it? It just seems like it gets so hot.
<teamcobra> http://stargate.solsys.org/mod.php?mod=download&op=view&download_id=27
<justin007827> thanks, is it hard to do?
<justin007827> I havn't done much with scripts
<teamcobra> nop, looks like you just chmod it +x and run it
<justin007827> great. I will give that a shot.
<justin007827> thanks for looking for that.
<teamcobra> no prob
<afd_> hi! Anyone running wicd under hardy? I'm getting an error about security settings...
<justin007827> teamcobra: my browser says "secure conection failed" when i tried to download that script
<teamcobra> yeh, old ssl cert
<justin007827> hmm, how do i download it then?
<teamcobra> I read the script and it looked decent, even polled the cpu
<justin007827> wget?
<teamcobra> temporarily add an exception
<justin007827> oh, sorry
<teamcobra> np
<justin007827> i didnt see that
 * nonix4 ponders... anyone bother to toss him an up-to-date Hardy pool url?
<teamcobra> nonix: I'm confused, do you just want to update from gutsy?
<tanner> erm wtf
<tanner> taking 20 minutes to transer 1.5gbs to my flash drive
<tanner> >.>
<Black_Magic> >.>
<nonix4> teamcobra: trying to use jigdo, it complains that my local mirror misses 76 files
<Black_Magic> That always happens :/
<Black_Magic> It goes about 10-14MB/s When its below 1GB
<Black_Magic> but anything above its slow as heck
<teamcobra> ohh, sorry, tried jigdo a few times in the past and it left a bad taste in my mouth
<tanner> this is beyond weird, slower than usb1 speeds
<Black_Magic> lol i dont get it either its like the bigger the file the slower it goes...
<Black_Magic> it drops to 1-2MB/s If over 1GB
<tanner> whats odd is this is a recent development, it was doing this to a 600meg file earlier
<justin007827> teamcobra: so now just "chmod +x applesmc.sh" in the directory i downloaded it
<teamcobra> yup
<justin007827> cool
<justin007827> what is +x?
<justin007827> gives x permission?
<teamcobra> eXecutable
<teamcobra> yes
<justin007827> oh, ok
<justin007827> hehe
<justin007827> i'm new
<teamcobra> ok, let me find a url to point you to regarding scripts and their safety
<justin007827> awsome
<Black_Magic> teamcobra: Is that possible on Toshiba's?
<Black_Magic> My labtop gets hot too
<Black_Magic> i litterly have it ontop of a book so the air can vent and it still gets hot -./-
<Black_Magic> i make sure the fan area insnt touching any surface
<teamcobra> Black: that script won't work, but google around
<DarkMageZ> Black_Magic, A100 series?
<Black_Magic> DarkMageZ: A105
<LMJ> Hello the chan
<justin007827> teamcobra: what is the sintax to execute this script? and let me know if you find a url on script safety
<Black_Magic> justin007827: Just drag and drop to terminal
<justin007827> ok, thats easy
<Black_Magic> oh dont forget to press enter afterwards
<tanner> anyway to change how the drive mounts? ie. non synchronous
<DistroJockey> ./applesmc.sh would also work if you were ther chmod'ing it
<LMJ> I would like to know why Hardy Heron, during the install, hangs on the repo check, sound like it can't found it. I've pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and i'm able to reach the repo via ping (the network works fine). I saw it tries to reach a country local repo btw, any ideas ?
<teamcobra> http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?a=54   > info on bad scripts
<justin007827> cat: /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_safe: No such file or directory
<justin007827> cat: /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_max: No such file or directory
<justin007827> /home/justin/applesmc.sh: 230: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<teamcobra> hrm.... 1 min
<justin007827> thats what i got when i ran the script
<teamcobra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook  < looks like anything you could need is there
<teamcobra> including the fan fix ;)
<justin007827> ok, i'll check it out again.
<justin007827> sorry to make you dig around if it was there all along
<teamcobra> or look at the macbook pro page if you have a pro
<teamcobra> s'ok
<jimiridge> in ubuntu i trust
<justin007827> ya, the stuff should aply for both in most cases right? mins a few hardware things like video?
<teamcobra> yup
<Black_Magic> did you try the script with Root privs i mean Sudo?
<jimiridge> figured out why i couldnt set my rtl8187 in monitor mode
<teamcobra> and the pro wiki page is pretty nice
<justin007827> no, i did not try with root
<teamcobra> mmn, rtl8187
<jimiridge> wrong module
<jimiridge> r8187
 * teamcobra hugs his alfa
<justin007827> but, i am gunna check the page again first
<jimiridge> not rtl8187
<jimiridge> now its awesome
<jimiridge> i can inject again ;)
<teamcobra> jim: how many fps?
<teamcobra> I'll admit, I haven't even speedtested my alfa in hardy yet
<justin007827> what does the hdd temp daemon do?
<jimiridge> i dont ever connect with mine
<jimiridge> use the atheros for that ;)
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: Lol I can use Aircrack-ng and crack while i chat :P Gotta love Atheros
<jimiridge> i made like 4 of these http://www.hackszine.com/blog/archive/2007/11/wifi_range_extender_5_bars_for.html
<jimiridge> ones on my alfa
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: Whats that do?
<jimiridge> like instead of a 2.3dbi ducky <default on most hardware>
<tanner> this is ludicrous, 780kbps on a usb2 device
<jimiridge> turns it into lieka 7dbi
<teamcobra> jim: wow, niiiiiice :D
<jimiridge> i havent really run any tests to determine if i succeeded  but still i feel better
<jimiridge> psychological range/speed boost
<jimiridge> heh
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: Come to ##Black_Magic and explain it all to me :/ Please
<jimiridge> also i left the inulation on it
<justin007827> teamcobra: the macbook pro page suggests loading the applesmc module, but has no directions on how to download and install it
<jimiridge> whats to explain?
<justin007827> how do I download and install applesmc?
<Black_Magic> lol i thought it was a Program First :/
<justin007827> that is that script i already tried right?
<teamcobra> sudo modprobe applesmc
<teamcobra> in a console
<teamcobra> do an lsmod
<teamcobra> to see if it's already running
<justin007827> good call, thanks
 * ethana3 goes to bed
<teamcobra> jimridge: what injection rates do you get with your rtl8187 in hardy?
<justin007827> applesmc               21164  0
<flowOver> i'm looking in my xorg.conf and there are two devices that have the nvidia driver.  "Configured Video Device" and "Videocard0"  is this common configuration?
<teamcobra> ok, then it's running.... sudo modprobe coretemp
<jimiridge> teamcobra, i can crack a wep key in min minutes
<teamcobra> follow the cpu temp section, you might not have to manually set the fan speed
<jimiridge> the only bottleneck is my typing
<teamcobra> jim: 59s is my fastest w/ airoscript
<teamcobra> can't remember the rate though
<jimiridge> omg are you serious
<jimiridge> thats low
<hischild> jimiridge, how do you do it btw? i know it can be done ... but my card always fails
<justin007827> ok, i'll check it out.
<jimiridge> mines like 200-400
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: I did it in 20s :P!!
<jimiridge> i could do a quick test to double check the speed
<teamcobra> justin: follow the cputemp settings and reboot, it should work for you
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: 21 :/
<justin007827> sudo: modprob: command not found
<hischild> justin007827, it's modprobE
<justin007827> with coretemp
<justin007827> ah
<justin007827> hehe
<justin007827> sorry, its early morning here
<teamcobra> and also, you may want to sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<hischild> np
<teamcobra> as well
<Black_Magic> isnt that that ln-sensors stuff?
<justin007827> what does modprobe do?
<Black_Magic> Probes a Module
<teamcobra> loads modules (drivers)
<hischild> justin007827, it loads a module into the kernel space
<justin007827> got yasudo: modprob: command not found
<justin007827> oops
<teamcobra> hischild FTW ;)
<justin007827> got ya, is what i ment
<Black_Magic> Core 0:      +65.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<hischild> teamcobra, ?
<Black_Magic> lol thats real hot >.>
<teamcobra> his: shorthand for "For The Win!" ;)
<hischild> i know
<hischild> but ... why :P
<hischild> Black_Magic, my gpu and cpu both run at that temp with a +- of 3
<justin007827> coretemp                8448  0
<Black_Magic> hischild:  a _- of 3?
<tanner> ugh
<tanner> 15 minutes for 1.5GiB
<tanner> >.>
<Black_Magic> Nice My Labtop is 149 Degrees Fahrenheit
<hischild> Black_Magic, a variation above or below of 3 degree
<Black_Magic> Ooh
<Black_Magic> How you keep it that cool...
<tanner> my laptop is running absurdly hot for not doing anything intensive according to top, 134F and 140F
<teamcobra> hischild: I dunno, your answer was much more descriptive, and quick on the draw ;)
<hischild> teamcobra, ah ok :-)
<Black_Magic> i even have it on a book so the air can vent :/
<justin007827> thanks, got that stuff all working
<jimiridge> ok im almost ready to do my wepcrack test
<teamcobra> justin: is it cooling off? ;)
 * tanner in his tiredness say "book" and "air" and thought of the Macbook Air, and had a evil tingle
<hischild> Black_Magic, dunno ... a zalman cooler tends to cool quite well
<justin007827> ya, it is. i put it to fan speed 2 also
<teamcobra> heh, I guess the macbook air got pwned @ cansecwest
<Black_Magic> where can i get one...
<hischild> and it cools both my cpu and gpu
<justin007827> just for a bit
<tanner> indeed it did
<hischild> any hardware store ought to have one
<Black_Magic> didnt macbook air get hacked in 2mins...?
<justin007827> fan is really loud in manule though, ick
<justin007827> manual*
<hischild> jimiridge, can you help get that going? i've been looking into getting that working, but so far no luck
<teamcobra> 2 mins into the 2nd day
<teamcobra> so 24h +2 mins ;)
<tanner> gladiator is a good movie :)
<jimiridge> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial
<teamcobra> justin: don't put it into manual mode
<teamcobra> just set up the cpu temp and hdtemp stuff, and reboot
<teamcobra> that way the fan is controlled by the cpu temp sensors
<teamcobra> and is auto-adjusted
<Lynoure> tanner: your absurdly hot 140F is less hot than the 65C mentioned above. Would not worry too much :)
<Black_Magic> Lynoure: You know If its possible to control fan on Toshiba Labtops?
<tanner> Lynoure: its about 10F or 6C too hot
<tanner> well, more than usual anyway
<Lynoure> Black_Magic: I don't use Toshiba currently, so if google did not help you, it might not help me any better
 * tanner would never use anything other than a Thinkpad
<justin007827> teamcobra: k, thanks
<justin007827> brb
<Lynoure> I'm quite happy with my HP, have been similarly happy with a thinkpad. :)
 * nonix4 ponders... http download from cdimage.ubuntu.com: 100Mbps; bittorrent: 100kbps; jigdo: 30Mbps & fails to finish...
<tanner> this is my second thinkpad t series (i'm thinking i would like to switch to an X series soon) and am very pleased with it, especially the return service ive had on my T40
<hischild> jimiridge, am i out of luck if i'm using ndiswrapper for my wlan?
<jimiridge> yup no inject for you
<hischild> hm
<jimiridge> what card?
<hischild> atheros 5007 EG
<tanner> eh
<jimiridge> i have that card
<tanner> atheros should be fully supported
<jimiridge> it injects
<Black_Magic> :P
<hischild> it was misdetected as 5006EG
<jimiridge> havent you seen my atheros posts on the ubuntu forums?
<Black_Magic> Well some windows drivers allow Injection :/
<hischild> i don't come often on the forums i'm afraid
<jimiridge> lemmie find the posts
<Black_Magic> I think err CommView For WIfi
<hischild> thanks
<jimiridge> pluss to make sure its the same i need you to find out the cards info from lspci
<jimiridge> like device id
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> if I want to install a source package to see the source code, were do I find the actual source code files?
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<tanner> i believe in the directory you run the command from
<dns53> apt-get source package?
<Black_Magic> Just a test i want to make sure mines is what i think it is
<jimiridge> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<jimiridge> yup
<jimiridge> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-503580.html
<jimiridge> lol checkout the bottom post
<Black_Magic> jimiridge:  So mines a Atheros 5007?
<jimiridge> yea
<Black_Magic> :/
<jimiridge> that driver should work
<Black_Magic> WTF
<Black_Magic> Lol :/
<jimiridge> its also known as AR5BXB63
<jimiridge> atheros EG is what windows calls it
<justin007827> cores are 144 f and 136 f, lol
<justin007827> that seems hot
<kraft__> hi
<kraft__> just upgraded to hardy and my lvm seems corupt
<tanner> justin007827: i suppose not, mine are at 140 and 134
<tanner> correction
<tanner> 120 and 122
<jimiridge> now let me get back to my aircrack alfa inject packets per sec
<kraft__> any pointers on how to check the integrity?
<justin007827> my hdd is 113
<hischild> jimiridge, so using that driver it should work without ndiswrapper?
<jimiridge> yup
<tanner> hddtemp reports 95 here
<hyperair> hello there. does anyone but me have an issue with seahorse importing a key from a keyserver?
<hyperair> it just won't work
<jimiridge> Black_Magic, you have this card aswell?
<Black_Magic> the latest Stable?
<Black_Magic> Well i dont need Ndiswrapper mines works by default..
<Black_Magic> Does that mean i have ABG Tooo?
<Black_Magic> Whoah that was some lag :/
<Black_Magic> everything flew into my face...
<Black_Magic> Uh OH!
<Black_Magic> Your computers about to blow tanner
<Black_Magic> jimiridge:  Well i dont get why mines works by default :/
<Black_Magic> i didnt have to patch or anything...
<jimiridge> if it works with ubuntu's driver it isnt the same
<jimiridge> 5k series
<jimiridge> same as in the eeepc
<tanner> Black_Magic: only through a series of key presses and an FBI raid
<Black_Magic> I think mines Atheros 5006EG
<jimiridge> 5007 is what we're talking about
<jimiridge> "5007EG"
<Black_Magic> jimiridge:  i thought you Confirmed mines was the same as yours :/
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<jimiridge> oh
<Black_Magic> im just notcing it says ABG :/
<jimiridge> thats just cague i need like vender/device id
<jimiridge> vague
<Black_Magic> Oh How can i get that....
 * tanner wishes 802.11n f*cking worked
<Black_Magic> lol :/
<david> goddamnit
<Black_Magic> ABG is basically 802.11n
<david> "#¤%
<Black_Magic> just a lil slower i think
<tanner> basically
<david> I just found an IP I can't physically locate
<tanner> however 11n can reach 300mbps
<jimiridge> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679
<Black_Magic> but what router can pipe that out....?
<jimiridge> really?
<justin007827> still working on virtual box. it says i need to add /dev/vboxdrv to the vboxusers groups. I remember doing something like this on my mythtv box, but forget how.
<tanner> which would be enough for me to stream hi def content over a WPA encrypted WLAN
<jimiridge> cause my stuff raches around that speed
<david> typical draft-n speeds are 50ish mbps
<tanner> justin007827: one sec
<hischild> justin007827, you have to add yourself to the vboxusers group, and modprobe the vboxdrv
<david> real-life use average that is
<Black_Magic> >.>
<Black_Magic> I may get a 802.11n Card
<Black_Magic> does it work in Ubuntu?
<tanner> justin007827: usermod -a -G vboxusers <other groups here, dont forget things like wheel, or admin>
<david> I'm yet to read success stories Black_Magic, shout if you find ;)
<justin007827> hischild, ok how do i add myself to a group?
<hischild> justin007827, sudo adduser *youruser* vboxusers
<Black_Magic> lol >.> I thought Ubuntu got some specs on the Driver for the 833xx cards?
<justin007827> k
<Black_Magic> arent 802.11n Broadcam?
<tanner> my 11n is Intel :D
<tanner> sadly 11n support is more "mature" in Windows, achieving greater throughput
<Black_Magic> Thats because Apple Advertises running windows in Err Bootcamp :/
<Black_Magic> Anything apple Advertises with will work with its hardware.../
<Black_Magic> Then what Card is mine :/ ar242x
<jimiridge> i dunno
<jimiridge> but all atheros cards <most> can inject
<tanner> i believe the only ones that cant have driver limitations
<jimiridge> i'm just glad when my laptop arrived it had a sticker on the box stating the wifi card also its under my laptop
<jimiridge> and that its an atheros
<jimiridge> :)
<justin007827> that worked, the live cd is booting up in vbox now
<justin007827> will it have network access?
<jimiridge> ok here goes im gonna crack my openwrt routers 104bit wep key
<Black_Magic> Whoo Yay jimiridge A/B/G i dont think any AP uses A?
<Black_Magic> Because usually i only see Ap's with B/G
<tanner> jimiridge: hope you have other devices on your network
<jimiridge> nope doing clientless
<Black_Magic> lol clientless is acctually faster then client :/
<tanner> hmm, well good luck, may take a while
<Black_Magic> lol the most its taken me is about 5mins
<tanner> unless you manage to get the injection thing working right
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: Test it without messing up internet.
<jimiridge> 06:38:08  Association successful :-) (AID: 1)
<Black_Magic> Make another VAP and use that
<jimiridge> yay for fakeauth
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> Why does Inject Rate go up and down?
<jimiridge> inject time
<Black_Magic> seriously sometimes it starts at like 1204pps then drops
<Black_Magic> and drops all the way down to 50Pps
<orvokki> Hmm, kinky. gedit seems to be broken.
<orvokki> At least I managed to get it to dump core by running it without a file and then clicking open.
<justin007827> hischild: gentoo live cd booted great in vbox ! hopefully it installs ok
<jimiridge> 500pps
<orvokki> bicyclist: Btw, could you lend me your xorg.conf? I could take a bit of comparing with mine to see that it's not some stupid mistake.
<hischild> justin007827, good luck
<justin007827> crap
<justin007827> spoke to soon: failed to start xserver it says
<jimiridge> though somethings wrong i only have 300IV's
<jimiridge> ussually i would be done bynow with infinite iv's
<justin007827> hischild: any idea what make my xserver not start in vbox?
<hischild> justin007827, not really, sorry
<vistakiller> k3b is copy dvd very very slow in gutsy was very fast
<justin007827> x, i'll mess around
<justin007827> k*
<jimiridge> musta been a bad starting packet
<Black_Magic> jimiridge:  i get that sometimes tooo But i dont think you care
<Black_Magic> You should of did Interactive
<justin007827> bad starting packet?
<bicyclist> orvokki: No problem
<bicyclist> orvokki : Got it ?
<orvokki> Apparently yes.
<jimiridge> eh im gonna update svn
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: SVN?
<jimiridge> evidently there was a change to aireplay
<Black_Magic> use the Dev
<Black_Magic> i have a 1.0 Dev Beta2 Package i beileave made it with Checkinstall
<amikrop> I want to receive a file from a cell phone with bluetooth. How can I do that?
<amikrop> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amikrop> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<amikrop> It says that in my Dell LATITIDE Dxxx model I have to install bluetooth drivers under windows, so the linux module can work. I don't have windows, nor I want to install it. What can I do?
<justin007827> hischild: it says it failed to load the Glcore module
<jimiridge> bam got it
<jimiridge> magic packet
<justin007827> k, find it in synoptic?
<jimiridge>  8569 data packets in like 2 sec
<jimiridge> fricken routers wlan light is going nuts
<jimiridge> 8000 IV's in seconds
<jimiridge> 500pps inject rate isnt shaby when it works
<jimiridge> 1KEY FOUND! [ 62:AE:F7:87:41:27:65:AF:E1:77:AA:BC:1E ]
<jimiridge> love this card
<justin007827> anyone know what the GLcore module is?
<jimiridge> hischild,
<jimiridge> ping
<jimiridge> openGL graphics justin
<justin007827> ok, i'll look it up, thanks.
<jimiridge> X11 gl module
<jimiridge> why having graphics issues?
<hischild> jimiridge, what's up?
<hischild> pong
<jimiridge> hows your card doing?
<hischild> it's ok, just fixed the module stuf
<hischild> it's connected so i'm about to attempt the monitor stuff
<jimiridge> not using ndis right?
<hischild> not using ndis
<hischild> i got the package from that link you gave, and compiled those
<jimiridge> thank god whats funny if you search the ubuntu forums for "ndiscrapper" your'll find posts i've made
<jimiridge> heh
<hischild> then loaded those into the kernel after unloading the ndiswrapper ones
<jimiridge> and it works? can see it in iwconfig?
<hischild> yes so far it does
<jimiridge> i use airmon-ng start atth0  to put it in monitor/inject mode
<jimiridge> its either ath0 or wifi0
<jimiridge> and you'll get two VAP's
<hischild> wlan0 in my case
<hischild> for some wierd reason
<jimiridge> hm
<hischild> oh wait
<hischild> i also have wifi0, which is the parent of wlan0
<jimiridge> yea
<hischild> there, done it
<hischild> i can't stop the wifi0 interface, but that's the interface i have to start
<jimiridge> i dont ever realy use my atheros for injection esp when my alfa is right next to me
<jimiridge> alfa 500mW !!
<jimiridge> w00t
<hischild> lol
<jimiridge> ficken picks up AP's all over the place
<hischild> i need it to get some wireless access at school ...
<hischild> they gave me challenge =)
<jimiridge> like my ath card will see half signal but my alfa see's full
<hischild> hehe
<hischild> i never had a problem with mine tbh
<hischild> also, aireplay-ng -9 wifi0 fails with finding no ap's
<jimiridge> thats really good for you... i feel good too i got someone to stop using ndis
<hischild> lol
<jimiridge> you used airmon?
<hischild> yes
<hischild> it's at monitor mode
<hischild> checked @ iwconfig
<jimiridge> did another wlan pop up?
<justin007827> jimiridge: i don't see openGL in the repos. Is it a different name?
<hischild> oh wait
<jimiridge> use wlan1
<hischild> ath0 popped up
<jimiridge> aireplay --test wlan1
<jimiridge> ath0^
<hischild> it goes to aireplay-ng instead of aireplay ...
<hischild> and it also fails
<jimiridge> hm
<jimiridge> madwifi-unload && modprobe ath_pci
<jimiridge> airmon-ng start wifi0 ; aireplay-ng --test $DEV
<jimiridge> should work
<jimiridge> maybe that ndiscrap is still latent
<hischild> lsmod shows no sign of it
<hischild> unloading/reloading them has no effect
<jimiridge> could always reboot i guess who knows what you did when you installed ndis
<hischild> good point ...
<hischild> sec while i blacklist it first =)
<jimiridge> adding certian module parameters
<hischild> hmm?
<jimiridge> /etc/modules
<jimiridge> /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<jimiridge> might help to hash out a few things
<hischild> k sec
<jimiridge> i'd dick with my ath but its the card im currently connected with
<AnAnt> Hello, why does latest update have firefox-2 ?
<AnAnt> isn't it wierd to have 2 firefox versions ?
<jimiridge> couldnt hut
<jimiridge> hurt*
<jimiridge> i dunno about you but i still only have 1 version
<jimiridge> and i'm pretty up to date with every repo
<justin007827> any hints on openGL?
<jimiridge> glx
<justin007827> thanks
<jimiridge> libgl1-mesa-glx  stuff like that
<justin007827> i saw that one, but wasnt sure
<jimiridge> actually thats the only glx pkg i have installed
<jimiridge> (when aptitude searching glx)
<justin007827> ok
<justin007827> how do you search with aptitute?
<justin007827> just the syntax is cool
<jimiridge> aptitude search pkgname
<jimiridge> aptitude --help
<justin007827> sweet, thanks, i havn't used that package manager much. that is a package manager , right?
<jimiridge> yup
<elbermungsterses> if hardy stable comes out and i am running hardy beta, to upgrade all i need to do is click "reload" in the update manager and "new release" will appear?
<justin007827> what is different between that and apt-get?
<jimiridge> i'm under the impression that "aptitude" is just a front end to apt-get and dpkg
<elbermungsterses> or is it more complicated?
<jimiridge> like you cant use kd3 without cdrecord/cdrdao
<justin007827> is dpkg debian packages or something?
<jimiridge> man aptitude
<jimiridge> aptitude - high-level interface to the package manager
<jimiridge> so i think i'm correct
<justin007827> k, sorry to ask so many questions. I read stuff online all the time, but this is the first time I have used the irc chat
<hischild> elbermungsterses, no, it'll be updated by itself. It's not a new release, it's just that the updates are stable.
<hischild> justin007827, asking questions is ok, as long as you listen
<justin007827> k, thanks
<elbermungsterses> can you explain it simpler please, hischild?
<hischild> jimiridge, from what i've read, aptitude has a better dependency calculation and removes orphaned packages automatically
<justin007827> ahh, cool
<hischild> elbermungsterses, you don't have to do anything special to get the stable. It will be nothing more then a label on Hardy that it's stable
<elbermungsterses> okay, thanks, hischild.
<hischild> jimiridge, i blacklisted ndiswrapper and it just loaded again ... =,=
<jimiridge> no kidding?
<jimiridge> heh might have to purge it
<hischild> hmm yes
<jimiridge> still wonder why i think ndiswrapper is lame?
<hischild> using windows crap for linux is never good
<kane77> how does the powernowd work in hardy?
<hischild> it auto adjusts cpu speed according to load
<hischild> works like a charm
<hischild> or isn't that what you wanted to know kane77
<kane77> hischild, well I know it _should_ scale cpu, but it doesn't in hardy
<hischild> can you pastebin your /proc/cpuinfo for me then?
<joakim-> strange... just found out why the numpad didnt work for me after upgrading to hardy, the numpad had been enabled for some strange reason as to control the mouse instead
<kane77> hischild, http://pastie.caboo.se/172405
<joakim-> better see if that is in launchpad as a bug
<kane77> joakim-, press ctrl+shift+num lock
<joakim-> kane77, thing is it had been enabled after upgrading
<joakim-> hadnt enabled it, i swear
<kane77> joakim-, I can confirm that
<joakim-> ah, so its known?
<hischild> kane77, doesn't show it can do stepping
<kane77> but when I run sudo powernowd it gives me this: powernowd:   cpu0: 1000Mhz - 2400Mhz (5 steps)
<kane77> and it worked in gutsy
<iositd> http://pastebin.com/f668fd3ca
<hischild> ^ shows stepping ... that's what i meant
<hischild> uhm ... what's the setting of powernowd then?
<kane77> hmm could it be that last night I ran upgrade and before that I disabled powernowd (just to do more of boinc tasks over night)
<hischild> anything is possible ...
<justin007827> i tried to install xserver-xgl  and when i rebooted I got the Gnome settings daemon error.
<justin007827> lol, same prob I had on the other computer
<jimiridge> driver issue?
<jimiridge> what card is it
<justin007827> hold on
<justin007827> its on the mother board
<jimiridge> chipset
<justin007827> p5pe-vm
<justin007827> hmmm, i duno
<jimiridge> heh
<justin007827> how do i check?
<jimiridge> lshw
<justin007827> k, let me ssh into that comp
<david> I wonder why screen and resolution moved to the applications menu :B
<jimiridge> lshw is neat i posted my lshw on my webpage http://hst.ath.cx/~james/acer4315.html
<jimiridge> lshw -html ;)
<justin007827> cool
<justin007827> nice
<justin007827> i like it
<justin007827>              description: VGA compatible controller
<justin007827>              product: 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<justin007827>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<justin007827>              physical id: 2
<justin007827>              bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<justin007827>              version: 02
<justin007827>              width: 32 bits
<justin007827>              clock: 33MHz
<justin007827>              capabilities: vga_controller bus_master cap_list
<justin007827>              configuration: latency=0
<justin007827> is that it?
<jimiridge> also find your graphics card via `lspci "grep VGA `
<jimiridge> lspci |grep VGA
<jimiridge> intel i have that on this laptop
<justin007827> hmm, i wonder why virtualbox is tripping out? it should have loaded all the right graphics drivers right?
<_KAMI_> Hi! do you have problem with java under AMD_64 platform on 8.04?
<jimiridge> justin you trying to run a graphics intense program in virtualbox?
<justin007827> i was trying to load gentoo live cd
<nonix4> _KAMI_: with or without a browser involved?
<justin007827> do i need to get a graphics card?
<jimiridge> i'm none too sure, dunno if it can even take hold of the hosts VGA
<jimiridge> might need to read up on their forum
<teamcobra> vbox can do vga, no 3d
<_KAMI_> nonix4: I have problem with browser
<hischild> jimiridge, i've gotten rid of almost every part of ndiswrapper ... yet it still is no luck on monitor :(
<_KAMI_> but I not tried without browser
<teamcobra> and svga, does 1280x800 fine on this machine
<teamcobra> but you have to install the guest additions to get high res
<teamcobra> hahah, yeah, xgl isn't gonna work
<afd_> hi! Anyone else having problems with kubuntu hardy + firefox 3.0 beta 4: invisible selection in radio & checkboxes?
<teamcobra> sorry to burst the bubble... unless you manually install vmgl, no eay
<teamcobra> way
<justin007827> ok, yea, xgl kin really slownda makes my computer ru
<teamcobra> cause it's pegging the cpu and doing it all in software
<justin007827> i'm down to manually install it
<jimiridge> hischild, might be the wrong driver?
<teamcobra> http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~andreslc/xen-gl/
<nonix4> _KAMI_: which java implementation does about:plugins list if any?
<hischild> jimiridge, no it goes into monitor mode ... and when using managed mode it just accesses internet and connects jus tfine
<justin007827> thanks cobra
<jimiridge> so whats wrong with monitor mode?
<justin007827> teamcobra: should i install VMware quests first?
<justin007827> guests*
<teamcobra> vmware?? I thought you were using virtualbox
<jimiridge> have you tested it with kismet hischild
<justin007827> oh, it will work in virtualbox too?
<kane77> hischild, now I get it... I have boinc running so the cpu load is at 100% however the boinc process has nice of 19 which should let cpu speed lower...
<teamcobra> it might work in vmware, but no idea
<teamcobra> yeah
<kane77> but somehow it doesn't
<justin007827> cool, sorry
<hischild> kane77, powernowd only lowers when the cpu usage goes below 20 ...
<hischild> jimiridge, uhhh ... what? i'm kind of new to all this
<kane77> hischild, but in gutsy it lowered even if it was higher but the nice value was high
<teamcobra> np
<jimiridge> aptituded install kismet
<hischild> kane77, then lower the min value
<Peaker> Hey, why does Hardy no longer let you type a URL in the alt-f2 run box?
<_KAMI_> nonix4: I tried with IcedTee
<jimiridge> mine works peaker
<Peaker> jimiridge, I mean without a "http://" prefix
<justin007827> whats my "guest domain"?
<Peaker> I used to be able to do alt-<f2>, "slashdot.org", <enter>, and that would work
<teamcobra> justin: that's xen-specific
<jimiridge> well maybe that wasnt best for the overall system
<justin007827> how do I figure it out?
<hischild> jimiridge, i know how to install it ... i was referring to usage
<jimiridge> edit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<hischild> k
<jimiridge> change source to source=madwifi-ng,wifi0,Atheros   or lemmie look
<justin007827> "Copy the source into your guest (VM or domain)"
<justin007827> i don't undertsand where that is
<teamcobra> inside the guest = VM
<hischild> jimiridge, sourcetype, interface, name ... edited to what you wrote
<jimiridge>  source=madwifi_bg,ath0,madwifi  or source=madwifi_ag,ath0,madwifi
<jimiridge> ok just fire it up then
<hischild> wait, which one of the 3 should i use now :P
<jimiridge> whatever works
<hischild> k
<jimiridge> try em all
<jaffarkelshac> is anyone having problem with auto completion in hardy
<amikrop> About bluetooth on Dell Latitude D800, obviously the Windows drivers affect the BIOS and enable onboard bluetooth.
<jimiridge> i think i got mine to work with source=madwifi_bg,ath0,madwifi
<jimiridge> might need to change the device too
<amikrop> There must be some way to enable it through Ubuntu.
<hischild> jimiridge, so far no luck ... doesn't kno wthe madwifi_bg ... attempting _ag
<amikrop> Maybe the linux bluetooth driver developers should contact Dell.
<jimiridge> try bg
<hischild> profit
<hischild> with _ag
<jimiridge> amikrop,
<orvokki> bicyclist: Hmm, still no workie. Btw, EnvyNG gives me some errors in manual install mode.
<amikrop> jimiridge: sorry?
<jimiridge> is their a bluetooth thing in /proc somewhere?
<jimiridge> like  echo "1" > /proc/acpi/bluetooth
<jimiridge> hischild, bg
<amikrop> no, there is not
<unop> jaffarkelshac, what does this return?  ls -l /etc/bash_completion
<jimiridge> onboard?
<hischild> jimiridge, ag works, bg fails
<jimiridge> oh cool great
<jaffarkelshac> unop, no file or directory
<jimiridge> ng didnt work? hischild
<Peaker> keyboard layout switching seems broken, I have it set to both alts and with gutsy it worked, and with hardy it doesn't
<orvokki> Errr... Apparently there are no headers for the kernel that got installed for me.
<orvokki> *Interesting*. Lemme reboot.
<hischild> jimiridge, negative
<unop> jaffarkelshac, try installing the bash-completion package -- sudo aptitude install bash-completion
<jimiridge> didnt work or you didnt try it?
<hischild> jimiridge, didnt' work. Keeps complaining about unknown source type
<jimiridge> oh
<jimiridge> but hey you can see a bunch of AP's right?
<hischild> i'm afraid not
<teamcobra> night all
<jaffarkelshac> unop, i will try that, i am currently using update manager.
<unop> jaffarkelshac, ok
<jimiridge> change dev
<amikrop> jimiridge: So, the according developers should consider the fact enabling the onboard bluetooth.
<jimiridge> ath0 wlan0 wifi0
<amikrop> Like the win32 drivers seem to do.
<hischild> jimiridge, shouldn't it disconnect as soon as i fire up kismet?
<jimiridge> maybe you need to enable it? amikrop
<amikrop> jimiridge: I checked BIOS. I can't do it manually from there.
<anaoum> how can i change the console login text "Ubuntu hardy (development branch) none tty1"
<jimiridge> if you want people to do all the work for ya linux might not be the optimal choice
<amikrop> jimiridge: It just says "Onboard Bluetooth: Disabled".
<jimiridge> what says that
<amikrop> The BIOS.
<jimiridge> then chamge it
<amikrop> I can't.
<amikrop> There is no such option.
<jimiridge> bios is proprietary so i cant help ya either
<justin007827> teamcobra: i'm sorry, but i can't figure out where on my file system i am suposed to "Copy the source into your guest (VM or domain) and host (dom0, kernel hosting VMware, etc..)"
<amikrop> jimiridge: That's why I said the ubuntu bluetooth driver devels should contact dell.
<jimiridge> if windows can enable it..
<jimiridge> there prolly might be a procfs location for it
<m1r> it sounds unbelivable that windows can enable device from bios and linux cant
<m1r> try flashing your bios =best result ;)
<jimiridge> no
<jimiridge> like my wifi gets enabled though acpi
<amikrop> jimiridge: So, the ubuntu driver devels should fix the drivers to check if bluetooth is disabled, and if disabled, to enable it. Don't you find it reasonable?
<justin007827> where does virtualbox install itself too?
<anaoum> justin007827: it has a capital V - so start typing that in the terminal and hit tab
<justin007827> k
<Prefix> where the system monitor gone in hardy? :P
<Prefix> wheres*
<jimiridge> justin007827, "whereis virtualbox"
<hischild> Prefix, apps -> system tools
<Prefix> ahh, cheers hischild
<hischild> yw
<justin007827> justin@Mini-Pimp:~$ whereis virtualbox
<justin007827> virtualbox:
<jimiridge> but atleast the card connects right hischild ? then i leave the rest upto you read up on atheros crap
<hischild> jimiridge, yes it does. ... well i'll figure it out sometime
<hischild> justin007827, :::
<hischild> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<hischild> uh
<justin007827> oops
<hischild> iositd@goth:~$ whereis virtualbox
<hischild> virtualbox: /usr/bin/virtualbox /usr/lib/virtualbox /usr/share/virtualbox
<justin007827> sorry
<jimiridge> it can be finiky
<hischild> that one
<justin007827> wrong terminal
<jimiridge> tricky as heck thats why i use my simple stupid rtl8187  for sniffing injecting etc
<Dimitree> guys if i install 8.04 and there a still bugs and stuff ... will these bugs get fixed with the autoupdate thing or when the final version is out i will have to reinstall everything ?
<jimiridge> no multipl vaps etc
<anaoum> how can i change the console login text "Ubuntu hardy (development branch) none tty1"
<hischild> jimiridge, you make it sound like fun
<void^> anaoum: /etc/issue
<Dimitree> ?
<jimiridge> eh for christ sake remind me to rip out the wifi on/off button acer put on my laptop (right near left Ctrl and Shift nodoubt
<hischild> lol .. i will
<jimiridge> fricken morons no nothing about ergonomics
<jimiridge> know*
<Dimitree> guys if i install 8.04 and there a still bugs and stuff ... will these bugs get fixed with the autoupdate thing or when the final version is out i will have to reinstall everything ?
<jimiridge> bugreport
<jrib> !final | Dimitree
<ubotu> Dimitree: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gluer> dimitree: when release is out im definitely doing a fresh install
<gluer> i dont like upgrades
<gluer> :-)
<Dimitree> - ) thanks
<m1r> install windows gluer
<gluer> lol
<gluer> i did once, i ran an upgrade from 98 to xp
<Hobbsee> emma: btw, discussions about how kubuntu should be renamed really *aren't* appropriate for here.
<Hobbsee> emma: #ubuntu-marketing, perhaps, or their mailing list.
<Dimitree> i'm having problems with my integrated GMA 3100 GPU and someone told me that this model will run ok on 8.04 but it is not supported on 7.10
<m1r> woman , when they want you all is ok , when they have u , they wanna change you , no offence emma ;)
<jimiridge> Dimitree, thats an intel chip aint it?
<Hobbsee> m1r: ?
<jimiridge> i have that and it works great
<m1r> bad joke Hobbsee :)
<Dimitree> however i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and i still have the same problems ( even wors now i dont have Monitor type in Xorg and i can't reconfigure xorg)
<Dimitree> jimiridge, yes
<jimiridge> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Dimitree> could it be because of the upgrade ?
<emma> Hobbsee,  you are really going back to things I said briefly yesterday to find a reason to scold me publicly?
<justin007827> virtualbox: /usr/bin/virtualbox /usr/lib/virtualbox /usr/lib64/virtualbox /usr/share/virtualbox
<jimiridge> works fine but still some graphics artifacts (glitches) when running intense games/graphics but most works
<Dimitree> should i do a fresh 8.04 install ?
<jimiridge> compiz runs
<justin007827> any idea which of those is where i am suposed to make copy the tarball
<justin007827> ?
<jimiridge> go fo it just backup your /home
<Dimitree> hmm cool ok :)
<jimiridge> hell just do a dist upgrade
<jimiridge> no cdburning involved
<jimiridge> its like a fresh install only home stays
<jimiridge> get a fresh new kernel
<jimiridge> ;)
<Dimitree> jimiridge, that's what i did and now i can't reconfigure xorg :) it simply skips Driver selection and monitor selection
<Dimitree> i mean i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<jimiridge> dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dimitree> command not found ?
<jimiridge> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dimitree> i think i used something like that but it doesnt work :/
<jimiridge> ya need the "k"
<justin007827> you still around teamcobra?
<jimiridge> reminds me of a time when i told someone they had to umount a drive and he kept saying "unmount not found"
<Dimitree> no... i mean that it skips directly to Keyboard Layout configuration after the framebuffer page
<jimiridge> UGH!
<tanner> erm, what a waste of time
<tanner> i got stood up at 5am >.>
<jimiridge> i find that dificult to believe
<jimiridge> you could gimmie a reverse shell and i could do it for you
<Dimitree> i can't select Intel as GPU like i could in 7.10 and can't select amount of memmorry to use and cant select mointor type :) it skips directly to keyboard
<romulo> hi, what kernel is hardy using? any debugger compiled options? thanks =]
<jimiridge> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tanner> 2.6.24 series
<amikrop> So, the problem is that bluetooth is disabled in BIOS, and I have to find a way to enable it. Is there any program that can do so?
<tanner> amikrop: unlikely, youll have to enable it in bios
<jimiridge> would help to know the laptop model amikrop
<Dimitree> jimiridge,  everything is "Configured Video Device" or configured Monitor device :) lol
<amikrop> tanner: I know, but how?
<tanner> amikrop: need to look through the configuration options
<jimiridge> goto section device
<amikrop> jimiridge: Dell LATITUDE D800
<justin007827> i'm trying to install VMGL (formerly Xen-GL). i did whereis and found that virtual box has files in the folowing directories: virtualbox: /usr/bin/virtualbox /usr/lib/virtualbox /usr/lib64/virtualbox /usr/share/virtualbox
<justin007827> . Now I am trying to decide which folder to copy the tarball into
<Dimitree> Section "Device"      Identifier      "Configured Video Device" thats all in there
<amikrop> tanner: I tried, but it can't be enabled manually through the BIOS menu.
<justin007827> i'm following these directions: http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~andreslc/xen-gl/
<jimiridge> Dimitree, driver = intel    VideoRam = whatever
<justin007827> anyone have some advice?
<tanner> amikrop: consult your user manual and/or call dell.
<Milos_SD> Today I had a total freez as I had it on Gutsy ... From Alpha 5 when I did the upgrade I didn't had that freez, but today ... :(
<Milos_SD> Can that be of xserver-video-nv update?
<amikrop> tanner: But the Windows Dell Bluetooth Drivers can enable onboard bluetooth.
<amikrop> tanner: Shouldn't the linux ones do as well?
<jimiridge> amikrop,  what about the  (Fn-F2)  key?
<tanner> amikrop: thats because the people that wrote those drivers had direct access to hardware specifications :)
<tanner> or a hardwired function key, Fn+F5 on my thinkpad
<jimiridge> amikrop, then lsusb
<jimiridge> cause im reading something that says that laptops bluetooth is on the usb bus
<tanner> all bluetooth is as i recall
<jimiridge> u enable it with the function key
<orvokki> bicyclist: Hmm, envy isn't supposed to generate an error code 512 like here, right? http://nanonyme.kapsi.fi/envy-installer.log
<jimiridge> i wouldnt really know cause my laptop doesnt have it
<hischild> envy in general is unsupported .... why use it?
<setuid> Can someone help me with this?
<setuid> swapon: cannot canonicalize /dev/disk/by-uuid/9cc23c07-9af6-4db9-a7ad-c0d800625cf4: No such file or directory
<setuid> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/9cc23c07-9af6-4db9-a7ad-c0d800625cf4: No such file or directory
<amikrop> jimiridge: It is about WIFI (and it works).
<jimiridge> see bluetooth in lsusb?
<amikrop> tanner: Why not the Ubuntu people have direct acces to the hardware specifications?
<jimiridge> proprietary
<tanner> amikrop: most companies do not provide such information freely
<jimiridge> atleast without a fight
<amikrop> jimiridge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61456/
<tanner> also, sometimes its due to regulations in the governing country
<setuid> n/m, Ubuntu got the uuid wrong. Silly thing.
<Dimitree> jimiridge, btw did you do a fresh 8.04 install ? or over 7.10 ?
<Lynoure> amikrop: you can ask the company that makes the hardware that. Actually, recommended to do so.
<amikrop> Lynoure: The linux driver developers should do so, I think.
<Lynoure> amikrop: both.
<jimiridge> i used the alternative hardy installer cause it had support for installing encrypted rooot
<Dimitree> ok thanks :)
<Lynoure> amikrop: End users asking can help the companies realize that the end users care about this.
<amikrop> So, the problem is how to enable bluetooth.
<orvokki> bicyclist: Would that imply I have a dependency problem in my system?
<setuid> bluetooth works great on my Thinkpad
<tanner> amikrop: if you are unable to enable it in bios (odd, call DELL!) and there is no function key to enable it, then you really should call dell and bitch until you get it figured out
<amikrop> Lynoure: Maybe they will tell me "download the win32 drivers from our website".
<HardyOne> is there an app I can install to help me "find" wireless connections? like the one in house for instance
<tanner> HardyOne: iwlist wlan0 scan
<tanner> ;)
<tanner> although that doesnt work great on my intel drivers lately :-\
<amikrop> tanner: But isn't there a linux program that can handle this?
<Dimitree> amikrop are you running BIOS in admin mode ?
<Lynoure> amikrop: maybe, probably, but it thousands of people would write or call, I bet they would start noticing
<amikrop> Lynoure: :-)
<setuid> Does anyone know if there's a way to get rid of the useless and non-functional "NetworkManager", and get networking to start normally at boot time, like it did in Gutsy?
<HardyOne> tanner, Interface doesn't support scanning.
<tanner> amikrop: again, not likely.
<savvas> HardyOne: wifi-radar
<orvokki> Lynoure: Either that or redirect the mail account to /dev/null.
<tanner> HardyOne: substitue wlan0 for whatever your card interface is
<amikrop> Dimitree: I don't know. I run BIOS in the mode in which I was able to enable/disable WiFi from there.
<setuid> I have to start networking manually with shell scripts, because it doesn't start on boot, and NetworkManager does _absolutely nothing_
<Lynoure> I personally vote with my wallet...
<amikrop> tanner: :-/
<jimiridge> amikrop, sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<HardyOne> tanner, that would make sense
<HardyOne> savvas, ty
<tanner> amikrop: again, this issue seems mostly on your end more so than the drivers
<savvas> no problemo
<amikrop> $ sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<amikrop> Can't get device info: No such device
 * tanner recalls something about direct access to the BIOS being rather... "iffy" 
<danbee> hi guys, trying to install ubuntu 8.04 amd64, i'm getting "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed." at 94%
<danbee> had the same problem with gutsy too
<tanner> amikrop: that command is only going to work AFTER you have your bluetooth device enabled
<savvas> danbee: do you have a sata drive?
<amikrop> tanner: yes, but how? ;_
<danbee> savvas: yes, 3 of them
<danbee> ubuntu is install on the first partition of the third drive (/dev/sdc1)
<Dimitree> i have sata too O_O
<Dimitree> i hope it doesn't crush on me too
<HardyOne> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<savvas> danbee: report a bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu - the package is ubiquity, explain them what you do with the output of the following commands: 1) ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/ 2) lspci -nnv 3) lsusb -v
<tanner> amikrop: call dell.
<HardyOne> lmao @ ubotu
<KrimZon> i'm still having trouble with the -12 kernels, my geforce 8400m isnt showing up and it just defaults to a really low resolution
<savvas> Dimitree: I have a sata too, i was just curious :) it works here
<Dimitree> oh ok :)
<Dimitree> damn i hate firefox >_>
<savvas> KrimZon: can't set it up using screens and graphics from gnome?
<Aondo> Dimitree  then change it :D
<danbee> savvas: i have also tried installing grub manually by mounting the new ubuntu partition and typing 'grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/sda'
<Dimitree> it says downloading with 1.1mb/s ye it stays at 9 minutes for so long
<danbee> and i get the following error 'The file /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.'
<amikrop> tanner: I (theoretically an end-user) will call DELL. But isn't it right the Ubuntu DELL Bluetooth Driver Developers to call DELL, too?
<tanner> KrimZon: thats because its reverting back to the VESA driver (most likely), if your card is supported by the nvidia binary i recommend you install that
<Dimitree> right ... Opera ftw
<tanner> amikrop: no, the issue is not your drivers, its you and your ability to configure your bios.
<amikrop> tanner: So, no end-user will have a DELL Bluetooth problem again, and he will not need to call DELL.
<savvas> danbee: provide them with everything you think it has to be said :) but be brief and have a short description :)
<amikrop> tanner: But the drivers should configure the BIOS.
<vistakiller> in hardy when i try to copy dvd with k3b the programme is crashing
<jimiridge> amikrop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2308248
<KrimZon> tanner: do they have a different one of those for each kernel?
<tanner> amikrop: i'll make you a deal, you go ahead and get Dell to send us all the required information regarding enabling the BIOS subset features from inside a protected mode operating system and ill implement them
<KrimZon> because it works fine with -11-generic, but -12-rt and -12-generic give me a lot of trouble
<amikrop> Dimitree: How can I run the BIOS in "admin mode"?
<vistakiller> the strange is that k3b crash but is finished the job
<danbee> savvas: thanks, i will do that
<Dimitree> amikrop, go to your motherboard manufacturer and search for BIOS information
<savvas> KrimZon: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic | grep Installed
<amikrop> tanner: The win32 devels got Dell to send them the required information. I think the Ubuntu ones should do the same.
<amikrop> And not set an end-user to do so.
<tanner> amikrop: you do realize the developers of their windows drivers were hired by DELL and given all the required information by DELL right?
<jimiridge> amikrop, do you have/had vista on that laptop?
<tanner> and you realize that DELL does not offically in any way help the development of drivers in free and open operating systems
<DASPRiD> How many days left to official hardy release?
<danbee> savvas: Launchpad says 'ubiquity does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker.'
<danbee> i'll post something on the forum
<savvas> DASPRiD: 30, maybe 60
<unop> tanner, well, let's hope they can start using some leverage to get hardware manufacturers to start contributing to supporting their products on linux
<savvas> danbee: better ask #ubuntu-bugs - they're the experts :)
<theron> what is the proper way to disable ipv6 in heron?  My connections to my router are horrific, NM says I've got a decent connection, another distro same laptop pulls test files from my router @ over 200K, while heron pulls the files @ 10K then slows down to 1000 or so B, then dies after a few min.
<jimiridge> what i'm readin is that vista uploads a special firmware to the bluetooth and bluez cat recognize it
<tanner> more so, if an end user such as yourself is having issues with your hardware unrelated to the software, you should call the manufacturer, as we are unable to magically resolve your problems without direct access to either the hardware or the specifications used to create the hardware
<amikrop> jimiridge: Had XP.
<theron> I'm guessing it's ipv6 however I'm not sure..
<tanner> unop: it would be nice, although unlikely.
<amikrop> tanner: But since DELL provides laptops with Ubuntu pre-installed, I can't find a reason why it would deny the required information.
<setuid> Does anyone know if there's a way to get rid of the useless and non-functional "NetworkManager", and get networking to start normally at boot time, like it did in Gutsy?
<setuid> I have to start networking manually with shell scripts, because it doesn't start on boot, and NetworkManager does _absolutely nothing_
<justin007827> what is the syntax to move a file to a directory, I must be typing something wrong.
<KrimZon> savvas: aha, i have those installed already
<savvas> KrimZon: i wanted the versions :)
<justin007827> or copy
<amikrop> tanner: I can't find a reason why DELL would like their Ubuntu laptops not to be fully functional.
<jimiridge> maybe someone should call dell and reverse engineer it out of them
<jimiridge> social engineer
<jimiridge> :P
<tanner> amikrop: then i suggest you call DELL and find out why
<KrimZon> savvas:  169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31
<KrimZon> and  2.6.24.11-12.31
 * jimiridge dreams in bash
<justin007827> is it "cp filen"ame /destinationDirectory
<unop> tanner, well, i wouldnt rule that out so quick, it's a win-win thing for both dell and the hardware vendors if their products are used on linux and are used well, maybe this won't happen overnight, but eventually i hope so
<savvas> KrimZon: well the only thing I would try, is, while you're in -12-generic kernel: sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<setuid> mneptok, ping
<amikrop> tanner: But it is not my job to call DELL. It is yours (or, generally the devel's).
<tanner> unop: well, if dell wants to produce linux capable hardware they are unlikely to choose hardware that is not already supported by open source drivers (minus nvidia of course), as such, they are unlikely to get unsupported hardware requiring the release of drivers and or specifications by that manufacturer
<savvas> KrimZon: otherwise, nvidia has a nice reporting tool, nvidia-bug-report.sh :) run it while in -12-generic kernel
<tanner> amikrop: wrong.
<KrimZon> ok
<KrimZon> brb
<raintheory> i'm having some connectivity issues on my fresh install of 8.04 on a thinkpad r50 laptop...   odd thing is, it worked fine *during* install (i set up static ip's at home, so configured that during live session) but now after first reboot no connection to wireless *or* wireed...   the wired connection is hot and works on other boxes.
<setuid> mneptok, Yesterday you told me to install Java using apt-get, and I did, but now I have to manually stick /usr/lib/jre/.../blah/blah into my ~/.bash_profile, prepending it to $PATH, so the java binary there is found before /usr/bin/java.
<tanner> amikrop: if you refuse to call dell i refuse to help you. you're insistence that your problem is in fact OURs is fundamentally flawed.
<KrimZon> and thanks for the help
<savvas> n/p
<amikrop> tanner: OK. I will call DELL.
<justin007827> when i try this "sudo cp vmgl.hg /usr/share/virtualbox
<justin007827> " i get this " cp: omitting directory `vmgl.hg'
<justin007827> "
<tanner> unop: as a result, no new vendors are likely to give up information. however, now say a vendor whats to get a bid by dell and have an unsupported device under linux, then MAYBE something may happen.
<justin007827> what does that meen?
<tanner> justin007827: vmgl.hg is a directory
<setuid> justin007827, Are you copying _a_ file? or many files?
<jimiridge> windows pays em to bclosede
<savvas> justin007827: if you want to copy a directory, use cp -R ...
<jimiridge> that what i get from that sentance
<raintheory> i didnt realize the connectivity issue until i edited my sources.list and tried to update some stuff....   then checked the web..  no go./    everything seems fine the the admin/network setup.
<justin007827> ok, so cp -R to move the directory. thanks
<DASPRiD> or cp -a
<savvas> justin007827: to move the directory: mv ... :)
<tanner> jimiridge: unlikely, would be a waste of money, most common devices can be RE'd fairly easy, sans exceptionally complex devices such as scanners and such
<jimiridge> for 500$ a copy i'm sure scumsoft has money to throw around
<jimiridge> not to mention dev tools couple undred each
<tanner> huh?
<jimiridge> and teaching
<jimiridge> they hold a monopoly on the knowledge too you know
<amikrop> tanner: But since then, it may be helpful to know that the whole thing is about some "firmware downgrade": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2308248
<raintheory> also, trying ip addresses does nothing, so its not a DNS issue...    any ideas guys?   i'm pulling my hair out here..   ;)
<tanner> microsoft is unlikely to throw money at joe-blow computer manufacture to keep their plain hardware drivers closed "to hurt FOSS operating systems"
<jimiridge> i disagree
<AnAnt_> Hello, why does the latest update include firefox-2 ?
<tanner> and what is your logic for them then?
<jimiridge> sure you didnt aptitude install firefox-2 yourself?
<tanner> AnAnt_: i see no firefox two in the upgrades list
<justin007827> install -d /usr/share/virtualbox/vmgl.hg/dist/lib/
<justin007827> install -d /usr/share/virtualbox/vmgl.hg/dist/bin/
<justin007827> (cd cr ; \
<justin007827> 	    make ; \
<justin007827> 	    install -s -m 0755 dist/lib/*.so /usr/share/virtualbox/vmgl.hg/dist/lib/ ; \
<justin007827> 	    install -s -m 0755 dist/bin/* /usr/share/virtualbox/vmgl.hg/dist/bin/ ; \
<justin007827> 	) || exit 1
<justin007827> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/share/virtualbox/vmgl.hg/cr'
<justin007827> /bin/sh: gmake: not found
<justin007827> make[1]: *** [util.subdir] Error 127
<tanner> justin, PASTEBIN
<jimiridge> use pastebin justin007827
<justin007827> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/share/virtualbox/vmgl.hg/cr'
<justin007827> install: cannot stat `dist/lib/*.so': No such file or directory
<justin007827> install: cannot stat `dist/bin/*': No such file or directory
<justin007827> make: *** [all] Error 1
<tanner> ugh flood
<setuid> ugh
<setuid> justin007827, stop
<Hobbsee> setuid: he's quieted.
<Hobbsee> justin007827: pastebin, please
<setuid> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 32-bit SWT libraries on 64-bit JVM
<setuid> grrr
<tanner> lol
<tanner> i was like.. ah hell not more..
<AnAnt_> tanner: ah, it includes firefox-themes-ubuntu, that seems to depend on firefox-2
<setuid> the Java supplied in the repo for AMD64 is broken, and was shipped with 32-bit SWT libs
<jimiridge> pasebinit rox    <cmdline>
<KrimZon> err... it fixed itself
<_dan_> hello guys, i upgraded to hardy today on my desktop, now i got this mouse problem, every single click is interpreted as a double click, works fine on my laptop but here i cnat single click, anyone any idea?
<tanner> !pastebin @ justin007827
<setuid> damnit
<tanner> erm, damn bot
<DanaG> damn hard-lockups.
<justin007827> sorry guys
<tanner> no worries, just in the future use pastebin for anything over 1 line
<KrimZon> audacity broke again though
<DanaG> I left my PC seeding with Azureus overnight, with the lid closed, and with compiz not running --- and I got a hard-lockup.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah... I've worked out why gcalctool is screwing up thousands seperators
<justin007827> how does that work?
<raintheory> ...so no ideas about the networking issue?
<orvokki> Hmm... This might be starting to unravel.
<setuid> DanaG, I did to, actually... black screen, but the PC was running
<tanner> justin007827: you paste whatever in a box, submit and give us the url so we can look at it
<tanner> Azureus is evil
<raintheory> i'd hate to install 7.10 on this laptop so close to hardy release
<tanner> KTorrent for the win!
<setuid> tanner, and you prefer what?
<raintheory> deluge is nice
<setuid> tanner, Can ktorrent blacklist a range of IPs?
<tanner> setuid: see previous statement
<tanner> yes
<tanner> ipfilter plugin
<justin007827> ok, that was the output from my term
<DanaG> Azureus can't directly cause hard-lockups, though.
<setuid> I have a blacklist of over 30,000 unique IPs (basically the entire US)
<justin007827> when i tried to make a file
<raintheory> azureous isnt great, i think cuz its java though
<setuid> justin007827, Install gmake
<justin007827> k
<raintheory> feature wise its okay
 * tanner hates Java and Flash
<setuid> justin007827, "making a file" is as simple as 'touch filename'
<justin007827> thats what i thought
<jimiridge> but cmon tanner i'm sure even you like to watch youtube
<justin007827> ok
<orvokki> Hmm, how would I make certain that my Ubuntu would use nvidia kernel module 169.12 instead of 71.86.04?
<tanner> especially flash, flash is evil
<raintheory> haha @ jimiridge
<tanner> jimiridge: i download the flv files and play it locally whenever possible
<orvokki> It seems that it's using the *old* kernel module and I'm starting the suspect it's the source of all evil on my system.
<tanner> and its not you tube.. its ...nvm
<david> noscript ftw
<emma> Is there any open source alternative to Flash?
<_dan_> hello guys, i upgraded to hardy today on my desktop, now i got this mouse problem, every single click is interpreted as a double click, works fine on my laptop but here i cnat single click, anyone any idea?
<david> enable flash if you need/want to
<raintheory> is there a room strictly for networking issues?
<tanner> emma: gnash
<orvokki> emma: Gnash.
<justin007827> gnash, right?
<orvokki> It's not there yet though.
<tanner> however no support for flash 9
<justin007827> ya
<jimiridge> thats like copying and pasting cmd output to pastebin when you can just pipe ith through pastebin
<david> I'm yet to see gnash work :B
<setuid> flash works fine here
<setuid> shrug
<tanner> flash will die eventaully anyway
<emma> Why is Flash so prevalent if it is evil?
 * DanaG hates just Flash.
 * Hobbsee suggests the /topic
<jimiridge> pipe it through "pastebinit"*
<Hobbsee> emma: i'm sure you could ask the same of windows.
<tanner> haha @ Hobbsee
<tanner> emma: at the time it was the only technology capable of what it could do
<DanaG> Here's my impression of Flash:
<tanner> and wow that was a horrible sentence in so many way
<DanaG> *segfault*
<tanner> lol
<emma> In what ways does Flash present itself as evil from our perspective?
<DanaG> (when browsing YouTube, it seems to happen approximately every 3 pages.)
<raintheory> see ya guys
<raintheory> take care
<david> emma: CPU hogging?
<tanner> emma: closed, resource consuming junk, with support lagging
<Hobbsee> emma: nonfree.
<jimiridge> firefox crash? yeah i get that too DanaG
<Hobbsee> tanner: :)
<setuid> Anyone have a viable replacement for the non-functioning NetworkManager tool?
<jimiridge> but just recently the adblock extension got ported to the beta firefox
<tanner> setuid: the command line :D
<jimiridge> i was sooo happy
<setuid> tanner, Right, that's what I use now
<orvokki> Heh, I do know how to solve this by recompiling whole X but... I don't think it's the right solution in Ubuntu.
<tanner> ah! problem solved! XD
<lamalex> jimiridge: the FF3 thing is killing me, not being able to use extensions
<setuid> tanner, wireless/wired in Gutsy worked fine at boot
<DanaG> I've been using Firefox 3.0 with Adblock Plus for a while.
<setuid> But Hardy uses this other broken garbage, so I have to start networking with scripts at boot time
<DanaG> jUST needed MR Tech toolkit.
<david> lamalex: what extensions?
<setuid> Which requires me to log in
<jimiridge> anyone know what happened to the ubuntu hardy google partnerpage?
 * tanner has adblock plus, web devel, foxyproxy and video download helper
<emma> Will Hardy have Firefox 3.0 as default?
<tanner> setuid: i'm afraid i have no idea what your actual problem is :\
<orvokki> So far seems that way.
<jimiridge> thats was soo cool and it disappeared (google partnerpage)
<david> I use two extensions with FF3; adblock plus and noscript, they work atleast
<Hobbsee> emma: it alreayd does.  why don't you install it, or search the forums for hte answers to your questions?
<lamalex> david: del.ico.us for one
<setuid> tanner, 1.) Boot machine, 2.) no networking, 3.) log in and start networking via CLI scripts.
<david> ah, never used that I'm afraid lamalex :)
<tanner> im afraid point #2 is rather lacking in useful details
<emma> Hobbsee please don't make harsh comments. We are trying to build a community here.
<lamalex> david: they havn't really locked down how they're saving bookmarks yet, so I can't just bump the version number
<Hobbsee> emma: we?  how long have you been in thsi channel, again?
<tanner> OMG the sun is comming back up :(
<emma> Hobbsee - you don't welcome new guests?
<david> tanner: time to wake up :D
<setuid> tanner, 2.) no networking means that NetworkManager is useless, doesn't fire up wpa_supplicant and friends, etc.
<jimiridge> yes
<tanner> meh, what happened to time to sleep?
<orvokki> Hmm. It appears my Hardy for some reason installed kernel modules for nvidia-glx-legacy instead of nvidia-glx-new... Any idea what could be wrong?
<Hobbsee> emma: on hte contrary. just unsure, as you're new, how you're going to start building community
<jimiridge> actually sun was up about 2 or so hours ago here
<tanner> setuid: is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<Hobbsee> emma: particularyl as you dont' seem to *run* the system in question that gets discussed here.
<emma> Hobbsee - By asking you to be more welcoming and not use harsh comments. Thank you dear.
<tanner> jimiridge: east coast?
<setuid> tanner, fresh install
<jimiridge> Cincinnati
<tanner> close enough :P
<tanner> setuid: what is your wireless card?
<emma> I'm preparing myself to run Hardy.
<orvokki> Apparently not. Sigh. Well, at least I now *know* my problem can be easily fixed for Hardy final.
<david> "just do it" - nike
<elkbuntu> emma, the forums are a good place to find answers to questions that lots of people are likely to ask, such as 'will this ubuntu version have such-and-such version of such-and-such application'
 * DanaG wants an 8510p:  http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/24/hp-compaq-adds-penryn-to-8510p-8510w-8710p-and-8710w-laptops/#comments
<setuid> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<DanaG> Oh, and to find versions, search packages.ubuntu.com
<emma> elkbuntu, oh thank you. :) You see that is friendly information.
<elkbuntu> needless to say, if you're going to be running hardy, you need to know how to search for information on your own
<DanaG> Or /msg ubotu info packagename
<DanaG>   /msg ubotu info packagename hardy
<setuid> The driver and card work fine, perfectly, when I start them manually with a shell script to modprobe the module and iwconfig/ifconfig it
<tanner> setuid: that is rather odd, did it work on the livecd?
<theron> My connections to my router are horrific, NM says I've got a decent connection, another distro same laptop pulls test files from my router @ over 200K, while heron pulls the files @ 10K then slows down to 1000 or so B, then dies after a few min.  I'm thinking that my router is old enough it dosen't do ipv6.  How do I disable it properly?
<setuid> tanner, Yep, and it worked in Gutsy
<orvokki> Checking out the contents of ubuntu-desktop for Hardy on packages.ubuntu.com == priceless.
<jimiridge> "Why are we always "preparing"? Just go. " -Dark Helmet
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: which is exactly why this channel is run with a higher barrier to entry than #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> emma: elkbuntu: at the end of the day, it's got to be useful enough that the developers cna get useful feedback, too
<emma> barrier to entry? I typed /join #ubuntu+1
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, exactly
 * tanner recalls seeing no barrier upon entering this channel
<Hobbsee> emma: i'll have to remember to make an IQ test to find the channel next time, then.
<jimiridge> a chan key would stop alot of noobs
<Hobbsee> jimiridge: the /topic seems to stop some.
<setuid> tanner, when I run nm-editor, it shows me the wireless network as being configured, and all of the values are in there (though, there's only one button 'Remove', no 'Add' or 'Save' buttons in the editor)
<Hobbsee> jimiridge: and of course, people just refusing to answer noob questions helps, too :)
<jimiridge> have the key in the topic
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, when they actually read and comprehend it
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: afaik, they can be severely encouraged to do so, and to follow it, in here.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, indeed
<jimiridge> sorry Hobbsee im an "enabler"  i like to help too much to the point where its excruciatingly painfully
<emma> These comments I'm seeing, "IQ test" "when they actually comprehend it" these are sad and offensive comments and I think they might violate the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, and the spirit of being welcoming to everyone.
<tanner> setuid: i'm afraid i have no real useful advice for you other than to seek the mailing list and forums, also perhaps post a bug report. certainly stay in the channel you may find a solution and if you do, definately report back
<Hobbsee> emma: ....
<effie_jayx> is there a bug for sound in rhythmbox. if I lay a video on youtube and then try to listen to something with RB it just doesn't play a thing... audacious is able to play music though
 * tanner rolls eyes at emma
<hmuller> Can anyone point me to the script which starts compiz?
<tanner> oh wait i have a cousin named emma
<tanner> O.o
<Hobbsee> gimme a break...
<tanner> temper tantrum?
<Hobbsee> i really dont' feel like her shenanigans in -offtopic a few days ago repeated in here.
<Hobbsee> especially as this is support *only*
 * tanner fears the offtopic channel
<tanner> actually i can barely stand the standard channel :-\
<jimiridge> does anyone know if your cpu/bios has to have "virtualization" speciffic flags/options to use xen?
<tanner> jimiridge: i believe so, mine did
<emma> More abuse.
<tanner> wait, yes. as its enabled in BIOS as i recall from some specs somewhere on the wire
<jimiridge> damn nowonder i hosed my system a long time ago trying
<Hobbsee> emma: if you wish to complain about abuse, here is not the place.  You know where the place was, from the last few times you got banned.
<orvokki> Hobbsee: Speaking of support, wouldn't happen to know how to force this into installing nvidia kernel modules for 169.12?
<theron> jimridge: it depends if you want to do para or full virt
<Hobbsee> orvokki: no, sorry, i don't do nvidia.
<tanner> orvokki: manually?
<Hobbsee> emma: if you continue in here, then i *will* ban you, as it's offtopic.
<DanaG> Oh, another thing: removing networks from nm-editor doesn't prevent it from reconnecting, until you kill and restart nm-applet.
 * tanner is not sad to see amikrop go :-\
<theron> jimridge: you can  do paravirt with older procs it's just slower, however for full virt you've got to have the VT flag on intel and V on AMD chips.
<setuid> DanaG, nm-editor does absolutely nothing
<emma> Do not talk about me being banned in here. That should be done in #ubuntu-ops. Because you are humiliating me and people in here won't be able to make an informed judgement about if any of the bans were justified or not. Thank you.
<david> I love how the mousedriver in hardy actually works with my touchpad :D
<david> yay
<setuid> You can't "add" to it, nor can you edit+save any values
<orvokki> tanner: I get a conflict: Nvidia kernel module version 71.86.04 and Nvidia driver 169.12. The only way of resolving this that I know involves compiling stuff and I was hoping for a more Ubuntu way to do it. ^^
<m1r> DanaG: so there is no way to manualy remove networks from list in nm?
<theron> jimridge: you'll see alot of benefit from the newer procs with paravirt as well.
<Hobbsee> tanner: would have suggested recommending a support contract for that one, actually
<david> oh, and XBMC linux works great with hardy too
<jimiridge> theron, i'll look into that next chance <running out of fue;>
<DanaG> You can do it with the editor, but then you have to 'killall nm-applet' and then re-run nm-applet.
<setuid> IMHO, Hardy is a huge step backwards
<tanner> Hobbsee: a "support contract" ?
<david> in what way?
<Hobbsee> tanner: from canonical.
<m1r> DanaG: tnx for info
<Hobbsee> tanner: if he refuses to call dell himself.
<david> setuid: in what way?
<setuid> Things which were rich in features and function in Gutsy, now lack those features and a good 40% or more of the apps I run, are broken
<tanner> Hobbsee: and what does this support contract do?
<david> ouch
<Hobbsee> tanner: acts as his personal support?
<david> setuid: can't say I have any negative experience now at all
<david> setuid: however I find the moving of screen and resolution to menu "other" very odd
<DanaG> evdev has been broken, for one thing.
<Hobbsee> emma: fine, but stay on topic from now on.
<tanner> orvokki: check your installed packages for other nvidia kernel moduels
<setuid> I've been using and developing for Linux for 14+ years, and my FLOSS project is shipped with every Linux distro... but I'm so sick and tired of this 1-step-forward-5-steps-back stuff every year, I may just throw it all away and buy a Mac.
<tanner> Hobbsee: still lost i'm afraid
<setuid> All the instability and "churn" in Linux is forcing a lot of people to move to Mac
<tanner> setuid: i believe that would be a step or 12 back
<elkbuntu> emma, we would discuss it there if you would actually make your way there
<tanner> setuid: curious, was there anything that was not working in 7.10?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: sure, but i think we'll stop discussing the subject, and she can make her way there if she feels so inclined.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/173833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173833 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "evdev mouse fails on hardy: cannot open input pEvdev" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Broken evdev.
<setuid> tanner, Nope, Gutsy was solid, everything worked flawlessly.
<orvokki> tanner: nvidia-kernel-* packages are virtual packages. It should install the right one when you install linux-restricted-modules-*.
<tanner> setuid: and your reason for upgrading to a "Beta" is?
 * elkbuntu pokes her tongue out at Hobbsee
<setuid> In Hardy, it frequently takes out my keyboard layout, almost every GNOME app crashes randomly, I can get X to dump by loading anything in wine, networking is broken, yadda yadda.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: support.  /topic
<hmuller> I'm looking for the path and name of the script that starts compiz, anyone?
<setuid> tanner, because I need to test my code against the latest distros to vet out any bugs
<DanaG> "           So basically, upstream went nuts and threw away most of the configuration options that made evdev so interesting. Great.              "
<tanner> orvokki: you may have to resort to the forums my friend
<DanaG> WHy do they do that?
<setuid> tanner, pilot-link is mine, and I contribute heavily to Plucker and J-Pilot as well
<tanner> setuid: what project?
<tanner> ah, wonderful
<ikonia> setuid: testing against 8.04 is not wise
<ikonia> setuid: a lot of changes have been made in it's development
<setuid> So all of hal/udev/usb/kernel is in my purview
<DanaG> And lovely messages like this:
<DanaG> (II) Mouse.0: Unable to grab pEvdev (Device or resource busy).  Cowardly refusing to check use as keyboard.
<DanaG> What the heck is a "Pevdev"?
<setuid> ikonia, I disagree, and this is precisely how I validate that everything works prior to release.
<tanner> setuid: what you should be doing instead is installing 8.04 in a virtual machine and testing from their, however it really is best to wait until the final product :-\
<ikonia> setuid: what if things change prior to release.
<setuid> ikonia, Then I change with them
<ikonia> setuid: so your constantly testing
<emma> Well hello there ikonia
<tanner> setuid: curious, what parts of your code depend on specific parts of the distro?
<setuid> ikonia, the _reason_ they change, is because of people like me, who find, report and fix bugs.
<DanaG> "            The option "Device" or "Path" needs to be set to the /dev/input/eventX device. All other options for device detection were removed. "
<Hobbsee> tanner: http://www.canonical.com/services/support fyi
<setuid> tanner, the entire protocol subsystem; serial, usb, bluetoooth, etc.
<ikonia> setuid: I disagree on that, the reason things change are bugs are found - you testing your own code against them will provide a small range of the tests
<ikonia> setuid: but I do see what your saying
<setuid> And the other two apps require python and lots of graphcal toolkits
<tanner> Hobbsee: ah.. i for some reaosn thought you were implying i should be his/her personal support person
<tanner> O.o haha
<Hobbsee> tanner: ahh.  heck no :)
<setuid> ikonia, No, "my own code" is shipped _with_ the distros
<ikonia> setuid: ahhh it's a package then
<tanner> Hobbsee: i was going to ask what i did to make you hate me so..
<Hobbsee> :)
<ikonia> setuid: I thought you where talking about something you'd wrote for your own needs, not a component, my mistake
<emma> ikonia do you see this?
<setuid> ikonia, If some Ubuntu packager patches things incorrectly, or patches things wrong, I get hundreds of thousands of users blaming me
<Zvezdichko> hello, why do I have the strange feeling that nobody pays attention to bug reports?
<setuid> ikonia, n/p ;)
<ikonia> setuid: no, I totally understand what your saying
<Hobbsee> Zvezdichko: because there are lots more bug reports than people looking at them.
<ikonia> emma: yes, I can see that text
<DanaG> Why has evdev been so 'gutted' in new Xorg?
<Zvezdichko> Hobbsee: no problem, yesterday I reported two bugs (non-critical)
<DanaG> It makes absolutely no sense.
<Zvezdichko> and no sign that they have benn looked
<tanner> setuid: it is entirely understandable, however again, if you are going to develop software against a beta relase it is most recommened to install that beta in a protected environment such as a V< and build from there
<Hobbsee> Zvezdichko: weekends?
<tanner> eek, must have been 5 typos in there
 * tanner needs sleep :(
<setuid> tanner, I don't develop against beta... my code is solid, everything works, _upstream distros_ break things, by removing/breaking core functionality
<setuid> like shipping broken udev scripts, breaking the kernel with rejected patches and so on
<orvokki> tanner: I assume this is just a simple thing that could even be done on purpose.
<orvokki> So I would prefer not to make a big issue out of it.
<tanner> orvokki: i really honestly have no idea
<orvokki> Amd64 packages tend to be ready later than x86.
<tanner> setuid: understandable. are you also the package maintainer?
<setuid> tanner, Nope
<setuid> Which is why my code, from the source tarball _always_ works, where the packages fail
<virtuald> i want to report a bug on a prog, but i don't know what the package name is... is there a way to figure out which package installed that executable?
<setuid> When a user says "I'm using distro X and your code breaks when I do Y..." I say "Here, try the source tarball, and here's how to build and test it."
<tanner> so, to me, it would seem the responsibility of the package maintainer to assure it works properly as it is yours to ensure the code works properly
<orvokki> tanner: And considering I managed to fix the problem by running Nvidia's proprietary installer (and I haven't heard of anyone else that has it), I think I'll just wait.
<setuid> In 100% of the cases, it works for them.
<tanner> orvokki: ah.. i was under the impression you were getting that error from nvidias installer
<orvokki> tanner: No. It was that Hardy was unable to install the correct nvidia kernel module for 169,12 in amd64.
<tanner> setuid: unfortunately this is the issue with having 12,000 variations of linux
<setuid> The issue is always in the distro
<setuid> Not "linux"
<setuid> It's fine, I deal with it, but that's why I need to constantly be on the bleeding edge of distro-ville
<tanner> lets go ahead and not get on a symantics issue about the use of linux and distro interchangably, i am far too tired :)
<rom> hi*
<rom> could you help me please? : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3092754.0
<tanner> again, then it seems you need to rely on the package maintainer to assure it works properly
<tanner> setuid: i realize that doesnt help with your current issues of wifi, but in my defense, network manager is crap :D
<setuid> it didn't exist in Gutsy, and that worked fine. Why the hell do we need a non-functional GUI applet to see/configure networking anyway?
<setuid> You update wpa_supplicant.conf, and things "Just Work(tm)", no need to monkey around with a GUI
<ikonia> setuid: thats an interesting comment, do you suggest removing it until it works
<setuid> besides, networking should work _without_ starting X or gdm/kdkm
<setuid> And with NetworkManager, that isn't possible
<tanner> setuid: im not sure, but i think networkmanager rewrites parts of the wheel on how it handles the interfaces
<setuid> So a headless box without X won't have working networking, unless you "fix" it with some scripts
<DanaG> We need some sort of ncurses UI.
<tanner> setuid: ifup?
<setuid> tanner, never used it
<setuid> Never had to
<tanner> setuid: i think the assumption is that if you do not require X server, you are capable of using the CLI to configure networking
<setuid> tanner, It makes installing a headless Ubuntu machine remotely, impossible.
<ikonia> I thought you could use dpkg-reconfigure to configure networking interfaces ?
<Jaymac> my hardy upgrade seems to have deleted fstab, so now I can't get beyond a busybox terminal :)
<setuid> Which again, worked fine in Gutsy
<ikonia> is that not "non-X" enough
<tanner> setuid: well by headless i assume there is no monitor or keyboard, and based on that assumption it is rather impossible to auto configure a network (except a basic wired) especially a wireless one
<setuid> tanner, I'm trying ktorrent here, to attempt to replace what I use Azureus for... and it appears to ignore my local IP filter block file. Seems it _requires_ it to be on http. Wtf.
<tanner> setuid: consult #ktorrent for any usefull advice
<setuid> The only option is to use a remote, http-hosted, PeerGuardian-format filter file.
<tanner> i really havent messed with ip filter very much
<tanner> however i believe it just looks for a certain file in a directory (to be formatted in a certain way)
<setuid> I have 9,378 netblocks in my filter file
<setuid> Azureus US Filter:12.16.42.0-12.21.13.255
<setuid> for example
<setuid> pulseaudio is another example of an over-engineered solution to a non-existant problem in Ubuntu
<setuid> Remove pulseaudio, and everything works with sound...
<tanner> again, im not well versed on the inner workings of that plugin, best results likely to come from #ktorrent or google
<tanner> however i think i must go to sleep before it becomes too bright to be able to
<m1r> i have problem with prism54usb driver it seems, it was working perfectly on 7.10 , but on 8.04 it connects to wlan network and drops after 3 seconds. http://pastebin.com/f71cc919c , can someone help with it ?
<nosrednaekim> m1r: does it ever truly connect, i.e., do you get a valid IP address?
<m1r> nosrednaekim: how can i check that ? it disco after 3 seconds
<m1r> nosrednaekim: it shows full signal when conected and then it just go off
<nosrednaekim> m1r: while its trying to connect, keep running "iwconfig" exactly when it connects, the IP should change to something like "192.168.0.268" if it doesn't... then its not really connecting
<m1r> nosrednaekim: tnx , i go try , brb
<jng> anyone managed to get BBC iplayer radio working?
<jng> i just get a nasty crackling noise :(
<DanaG> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-August/027515.html    http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-December/030964.html
<DanaG> two things about HAL that I agree with
<m13> nosrednaekim: it shows ESSID but i dont see IP address there
<DanaG> 169.254 is the "automatic private address"
<m13> it shows 192.168.1.3 with ifconfig
<m13> and now it stayed conected
<m13> strange
<nosrednaekim> m13: :P
<m13> now it stayed hooked and i didnt do anything but iwconfig and ifconfig
<m13> ok, it droped
<m13> was too good to be true :)
<nosrednaekim> hrm.... I betcha as long as you keep hitting iwconfig it will stay connected
<nosrednaekim> try it :)
<m13> nosrednaekim: what could be causing this ?
<nosrednaekim> hey... what package should you use for throttling celerons?
<nosrednaekim> m13: maybe the card goes to sleep or something :P
<m13> it wasnt working on 7.10 that way :(
<m13> now that it drops for 1st time, i must disconect it and conect it again to fetch network :)
<m13> nosrednaekim: even with iwconfig/ifconfig droping out again after 3 seconds
<m13> worst thing is i have to unplug it each time when it drops
<m13> hmm, even if it droped out still showing 192.168.0.7 with ifconfig
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=447666  -- needs a link to those two things on HAL, on freedesktop.org.
<ubotu> Debian bug 447666 in hal "hal: don't have the right xkb_layout anymore...just us keyboard" [Critical,Fixed]
<DanaG> Fixed, but the underlying cause has not.
<DanaG> The part in Xorg server, that is.
<nosrednaekim> m13: prism... hrm... is that a realtek?
<m13> no, siemens usb54 , identify as accton
<m13> but seems it using prism54usb on 7.10 and 8.04
<m13> yoou right , on iwconfig it stays hooked sometimes
<nosrednaekim> m13: try pinging 192.168.0.1 when iwconfig says it still connected
<m13> longer then 10 seconds :)
<m13> ok
<m13> pinging
<m13> i wonder if it will keep working with ping runing
<m13> no, i droped after 10 seconds
<m13> says at end of ping (DUP!)
<m13> then netwrok unreachable
<m13> at least it stays on for 10 seconds :)
<m13> some progres :)
<m13> it stays about 10 seconds then conection drops without any reason
<m13> what more could i do to check reason for drop out ?
<rom> hi
<webmaren> does anybody have a fix for sound support
<rom> in hardy, apt-get / aptitude don't have autocompletion, is it normam?
<rom> normal
<setuid> http://www.hackszine.com/blog/archive/2007/08/cryptographic_key_recovery_fro.html
<setuid> OOPS! ^ :)
<m13> if i try to bring it up , ifup wlan0 , says : ignoring unknown interface
<nosrednaekim> rom: apt-get install bash-completion
<Dr_willis> Hmm. ANyone else trying out the xfce desktop? does the Autostarted Apps - controlpanel item even launch somthing?
<nosrednaekim> m13: thats awfully weird.... does ndiswrapper work?
<rom> thanks
<m13> i dont use ndis nosrednaekim
<rom> will it be installed by default in final version
<rom> ?
<Dr_willis> heh bash-completion - one of the top 10 things i install on any new install.
<Dr_willis> rom,  i dont think it will be.
<m13> it was working without ndis on 7.10
<m13> so i guess should work without ndis on hardy, right ?
<m13> strange thing half minute after connection droped i still have same IP on ifconfig
<nosrednaekim> m13: hrm
<rom> why wont it be intalled by default
<rom> it was in gutsy...
<m13> iwlist scan , no scan results
<m13> RX / TX transfering data ?!?
<nosrednaekim> m13: how about iwconfig transfer errors?
<nosrednaekim> rom: if its not installed now, it probably won't be, no
<setuid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2rM5Zy5T5Y
<m13> no errors
<rom> nosrednaekim: ok, it's strange, it was on gutsy...
<jng> weirdness with lockscreen.. a couple of times I've come back to a locked screen and it won't accept my password
<m13> what would happend if i manually copy prism54usb.ko from 7.10 and put it in 8.04? will update break this package ? could somthing other go wrong ? as it is reading only from this file i think
<jng> switching to a console and resetting the passwd then back to the lockscreen and i can get in..
<Dr_willis> jng,  you are the 2nd person ive seen  mention that.. there maybe a bug going on.
<jng> tks.. i thought i'd been rooted ;)
<jng> i'll see if i can gather more info.. it isn't every time
<HardyOne> lockscreen seems to be working properly here but I will start testing it more often
<jng> also seems to affect the keyring
<jng> overall though, 1 week into Hardy and i'm enjoying it lots.. been using it at work too
<Jaymac> hmm... when i upgraded to hardy it installed both kernel 2.24.whatever-386 and 2.24.whatever-generic - the 386 one gives me a busybox prompt whilst the generic one works fine.. wonder why
<Zvezdichko> i use the 386 kernel
<Zvezdichko> works great
<Jaymac> Zvezdichko: I take it it is safe to delete it
<HardyOne> Jaymac, I know alot of people had sound issues with the 386 kernel perhaps something in your hardware and that kernel dont mesh
<Jaymac> HardyOne: it freezes on mounting root filesystem
<HardyOne> Jaymac, yes it is say to uninstall . use synaptic and search for -386
<Jaymac> when i poke around in busybox /usr/bin isn't there, neither is fstab.. so something isn't quite right
<Zvezdichko> i mean, i don't need to delete id because i only use this kernel
<Zvezdichko> :)
<dimitree> Well i just did a fresh install of 8.04 and still my xorg is full with Section "Device"	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Jaymac> got the gnome-settings-daemon problems that others have been having too
<Zvezdichko> there are no serious issues I'm aware, however
<Zvezdichko> is anybody aware with this open-vm-tools
<ClaesBas> Anybody now if it's only 8.04 server beta which don't have ipmisensors with kernal or does ubuntu kernal at all have it?
<Dr_willis> my xorg.conf is so minimal.. its scary
<Zvezdichko> Dr_willis: mine is also minimal, but everything works
<Dr_willis> Zvezdichko,  yea. which suprises me..
<Dr_willis> i wonder what to even do if i want to  add my wacom tablet. :)
<jng> re: xorg I'm having some trouble with an external monitor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/200805
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200805 in xorg-server "xorg uses laptop video BIOS 'Panel Size' for external monitors, so apps end up confined to small space in top left of screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jng> I think there might be some sort of race going on 'cos if I log off and log back on again it often works ok
<Dimitree> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doens't work again :/
<jng> nope.. that just throws away the hacks i added to get compiz to run fast ;)
<Dimitree> how can i make sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work ? :/
<jng> in what way doesn't work?
<Dimitree> it skips driver selection monitor selection and goes right to keyboard layout
<jng> ahh.. in hardy xorg.conf is pretty minimal
<Dimitree> awesome :)
<Dimitree> so i guess i must manualy add my intel GPU and monitor ?
<jng> no i don't think you need to
<jng> just bring up the screen resolution prefs once you get into X and you can play
<Dr_willis> i wonder where these settings are gettting set at.. :)
<Dr_willis> xorg is just using the magicial X elfen magic to get the info?
<jng> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#xorg.conf
<Dimitree> jng i am in X but i don't have options to set refresh rate higher then 60hz
<jng> Dr_willis: i'm pretty sure its elfin magic
<rom> could someone help me for adding "SHMConfig" "true" in my xorg.conf please?
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with network manager, it keeps trying to connect to a network (wether wired or wireless) even after it successfully acquires an IP address
<kcandrew> Hi, I'm trying to install vmware-tools on hardy and I am looking for the header file for the kernel so that I can get it working right. According to the forum it should be in /usr/src/*/arch/i386 (where * is something like linux headers generic). However, I don't have an i386 file.
<kcandrew> There is only x86.
<kcandrew> Was it renamed to that? I'm not really sure that I'm looking for a directory of a text file. So, I don't know.
<HardyOne> rom, use gedit to open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the appropriate line
<rom> HardyOne: my problem is "the appropriate line"
<HardyOne> rom, is it not there?
<rom> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3092754.0 (here is my xorg.conf)
<Zvezdichko> hmm... I'll ask that question again - will there be OpenOffice 2.4 in Hardy?
<jng> Zvezdichko: i read it is already 2.4
<jng> .. just says its 2.3
<jng> so yes, it will be 2.4
<HardyOne> rom, put it in the InputDevice muse section
<HardyOne> mouse
<Dimitree> ok this is so wird :) when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and then go to screen resolutions, my monitor is identifyed currectly and i have a 85h refresh option, however when i click apply the screen switches to 60hz refresh rate and the monitor becomes unknown :)
<Zvezdichko> yep... of course, I know how to install software manually :) but I prefer software only from the official repositories :) there are very few programs that I have installed manually - skype, opera
<orvokki> Dimitree: Nvidia?
<Dimitree> intel
<orvokki> Hmm, dunno then.
<rom> HardyOne: I did it
<rom> but doesn't work
<rom> when I launch gsynaptics
<rom> it asks me to add SHMConfig true in xorg
<HardyOne> rom, you need to reboot
<rom> yes, I did
<HardyOne> hmmm
<rom> in gutsy, I have a section "TouchPad" AND "Mouse"
<rom> s/have/had/
<HardyOne> rom, so do I
<Dr_willis> heh.. yep - having to tweak your xorg.conf now  takes some voodoo it seems
<HardyOne> seems so
<Dr_willis> i was thinking that SHMconfig option went in its own little stanza.
<aquo> I just tried hardy.
<rom> how to enabled SHMConfig in anoyher way?
<aquo> But i am missing something!
<rom> enable
<aquo> where is linda?
<HardyOne> Dr_willis, in my xorg it is under the Touchpad section
<burner> linda?
<aquo> linda like lintian
<HardyOne> ahh linda! she moved
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<Dr_willis> has an example. :)
<aquo> HardyOne: can you give me her new address? ;)
<aquo> i really liked her and hugged her often.
<HardyOne> aquo, what is linda?
<aquo> HardyOne: linda is a tool for package testing like lintian
<HardyOne> aquo, apt-cache search linda returns 3 packages
<HardyOne> check them out
<aquo> hmm, interessting
<HardyOne> you maight have to compile linda yourself. I have never heard of it though
<HardyOne> might
<crimsun> aquo: it's obsoleted.
<crimsun> aquo: it was removed from Debian and removed from Ubuntu upon its maintainer's request.
<aquo> ah, ok
<crimsun> aquo: (see Debian 469039)
<HardyOne> aquo, here is a link http://people.debian.org/~stevenk/linda/ but I would listen to crimsun
<ubotu> Debian bug 469039 in ftp.debian.org "RM: linda -- RoM; deprecated" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/469039
<rom> about deprectation : http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=468905
<ubotu> Debian bug 468905 in ftp.debian.org "RM: qsynaptics -- RoM; deprecated by ToucheFreeze" [Normal,Open]
<rom> ksynaptics is FAR to be deprecated by TouchFreeze
<dimitree> Take a look please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61475/        it says that prefered refresh rate is *60  : (
<dimitree> 85hz is not avaliable in screen resolution
<rom> HardyOne, could you post your xorg.conf please
<rom> in pastebin
<rom> for showing me the touchpad and mouse sections
<HardyOne> rom, yeah gimme a sec
<rom> thanks
<aquo> crimsun: ok, so linda goodbye linda ;)
<HardyOne> rom, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61476/
<DanaG> crimsun: oh, you're around now?  Cool.
<aquo> if lintian checks everything that linda did, goodbye linda ;)
<HardyOne> aquo, seems linda has left the country and did not leave a forwarding address :)
<aquo> linda has left the building.
<DanaG> Did you see my note the other day about how my Cardbus Audigy has a chip labeled "CA0109-1AG" instead of anything "CA10Kxxx" for emu10k1?
<rom> thank you
<HardyOne> rom,  np
<rom> HardyOne  : in ServerLayout, you don't have InputDevice "Configured Mouse"???
<aquo> hmmm, revu-tools depend on linda ...
<HardyOne> rom you have the exact xorg.conf that I have pasted
<rom> ok
<dimitree> is this normal dimitree@dimitree-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep render direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) G33 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
<dimitree> why is it using Mesa ?
<crimsun> DanaG: no.  I'm pretty scarce on IRC these days.
<dimitree> but anyway is there a way to force my monitor intu 85h refresh rate on 8.04 ?
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Anyway, I finally gave into temptation and rather inelgantly removed the cover of my cardbus Audigy2.
<ioan> same problem here dimitree -not solved yet
<DanaG> Is CA0109 an SBLive, or a real Audigy2?  The SBLive! has the snd-ca0106 driver, so the 0109 seems only 3 digits off.
<dimitree> ho well ... anyone using Blender ?
<ehazlett> greetings...  i'm trying to get my latitude xt's tablet functionality to work... anyone have any links?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another random thing: using evdev for keyboard breaks magic sysrq and ctrl-alt-backspace.
<rom> thank you very much HardyOne :)
<rom> it works :
<rom> :)
<HardyOne> glad to hear it rom
<rom> this "shmconfig" should be enabled by default :)
<HardyOne> yes it should lol
<DanaG> And the touchpad gui needs better config options.
<rom> ksynaptics was very good
<DanaG> Two-finger scrolling!  Two- and Three-finger tapping!
<rom> but it has been removed :(
<dimitree> Should i install Blender from the Add/Remove or from Blender website :) and advise ?
<dimitree> *any
<HardyOne> add/remove
<rom> is there a chance that it could be reintroduced in default repositories?
<dimitree> ok thanks :)
<rom> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3092754.0
<DanaG> http://ltpconf.sourceforge.net/
<HardyOne> rom, probably not if it has been removed. unless they get enough bugs to rethink TouchFreeze
<rom> but TouchFreeze has no options
<rom> only a slider to choose between 0,1 and 2 seconde
<rom> seconds
<rom> while ksynpatics has 4 tabs of configuration...
<rom> we can't say that "ksynaptics" is deprecated by "touchfreeze"
<rom> it's a joke
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> run "synclient -l" and then adapt the options to xorg.conf.
<dredhammer> can someone tell me where in heron i can select which multimedia app plays dvds? in Gutsy it used to be in System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media but its not there in Heron
<rom> but I want to change the state "dynamically"
<rom> with ksynaptics, I did "ctrl alt q" for disabling / enabling
<rom> touchpad
<DanaG> Gaack, using evdev breaks ctrl-alt-backpace.
<rom> and configuring a "delay of disable" after taping a key is not good, because often, it's just before the first key you tape that you move the mouse
<rom> ...
<rom> so touchfreeze is useless
<rom> I am trying to compile ksynaptics
<rom> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<rom> See `config.log' for more details.
<rom> when I ./configure
<rom> what do I need to install?
<rom> gcc is already installed
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/201937
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201937 in xorg "[Hardy][regression] input devices (in particular Logitech mice) that require evdev to work properly are now broken" [Undecided,New]
<rom> ??
<dredhammer> how do i change the default media player for dvds in Hardy Heron?
<Kryczek> Hi! I'm on Kubuntu 8 (of course) : does anybody else have problems with kio_http too?
<poningru> dredhammer: insert dvd. right click on the dvd icon, and go to properties
<Kryczek> Konqueror won't open anything via http, and Kopete works with ICQ/AIM/GTalk but not MSN (that requires a HTTP connection in the beginning)
<poningru> and then under application or something like that tab
<rom> I need some help for ./configure please?
<poningru> change the player
<rom> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<rom> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<crimsun> rom: (re)install build-essential
<rom> thank you :)
<rom> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<crimsun> rom: libx11-dev and possible additional packages.
<crimsun> rom: which package are you attempting to compile?
<rom> ksynaptics
<rom> (cf my post :  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3092754.0 )
<dredhammer> sorry poningru no such tab when i click properties
<rom> I installed libx11-dev but checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> my up arrow turned into 'print screen'
<DanaG> !info hal-device-manager
<DanaG> what happened to the package?
<DanaG> "gnome device manager" doesn't replace it.
<DanaG> It shows "PnP device"
<DanaG> "PnP device"
<DanaG> a whole lot -- instead of actual device names.
<DanaG> Or "Platform-Specific Device"
<sigmounte> hi ! i can't find the package shfs-source , normal ?
<rom> crimsun: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3092754.0 (my last answer, about my problem "checking for x... error"
<rom> )
<rom> please
<DanaG> What the hell?  My up-arrow key is opening the Screenshot dialog.
<Kryczek> can anybody please help me understand what's wrong with my kio_http ?
<alvarezp> Has anyone seen bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/208030 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208030 in ubuntu "TrueType fonts don't appear in xfontsel." [Undecided,New]
<techbw> Hi all, I have an issue, and was told in the kubuntu channel that I should ask here.
<techbw> my mouse pointers are ghosted, almost as if the shadow effect is not set properly any one know how this can be sorted out.
<HardyOne> techbw, you running compiz?
<techbw> compiz?
<HardyOne> guess not
<techbw> what is compiz
<HardyOne> if you dont know then you are not running it
<rom> :)
<HardyOne> !compiz | techbw
<ubotu> techbw: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rom> compiz is a 3D desktop environment
<rom> with visual effects
<Halfanub> Did you update your video card drivers?
<TheAsp> I have a hardy box that seems to detect the DVD as a CD-ROM...  Anyway to fix this?
<techbw> no I did not, but I did upgrade from 6.06lts to 8.04 and this only occured on upgrading
<techbw> I changed the mouse pointer theme, and most places the mouse is not ghosted anymore but when I move mouse to kmenu, then the ghost appears again
<Lunar_Lamp> I seem to have problems with hard lockups when my machine is idling.
<Lunar_Lamp> If I keep using it, I have no problems, but if I allow it to idle, it will hard lock, and I have to use sysrq+sub etc to reboot.
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I work out this issue?
<ader10> I'd like to request something but I don't know where, so I'll ask here. Sorry if this is the wrong place. Would it be possible to add "gaim-xfire" to the repositories?
<techbw> cheers guys
<crimsun> ader10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<ader10> Thank you, crimsun
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with network manager, it keeps trying to connect to a network (wether wired or wireless) even after it successfully acquires an IP address
<DanaG> TheAsp: look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<DanaG> If it lists things wrong, the easiest fix is just to remove that file.
<Prefix> wheres the shared folders thing in hardy?
<AnAnt> can someone help me with this problem ?
<AnAnt> is it a bug or could there be something wrong in my system ?
<AnAnt> on another laptop I don't have that problem
<dimitree> help help :) i'm running in failsafe terminal mode after trying to install Realtek ALC888 sound driver :)
<dimitree> :)
<dimitree> anyone ?
<crimsun> dimitree: reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules, alsa-base, alsa-utils, and linux-sound-base
<dimitree> wow
<crimsun> i.e., sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils linux-sound-base linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> and next time, don't clobber the ALSA infrastructure ;)
<dimitree> :D i wont ! (trows away surround sound speakers)
<dimitree> thank you :)
<crimsun> (I'm not sure why (s)he didn't just use PulseAudio to handle the upmixing to surround, but whatever.)
<dimitree> god damn it cant copy paste command lol i will write it on a paper i guess >->
<AnAnt> dimitree: install gpm
<usm> hello
<usm> i have upgraded feisty to the gutsy with update-manager, after the reboot there was no sounds at all, then i decided to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-386 , and the sounds now works good, but the system is very Slow
<usm> gutsy to hardy i mean
<usm> =)
<usm> it take me the 3-4minutes  before getting to the desktop..
<usm> i have an question
<usm> was package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-386 needed to be installed ?
<usm> i am going to remove it becouse something is slowing my system..
<omar> Can someone help me setup my Bluetooth? please?
<Luke> how do I install fonts on 8.04? it seems fonts:/// doesn't exist anymore?
<omar> Can someone help me setup my Bluetooth? please?
<dimitree> crimsun help :) it didn't fic the problem :[ i get :error while loading shared libraries: libsound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dimitree> *fix
<yoandy> hi, has anyone succeed using b43 with bcm94311 rev 02 on hardy ?
<jng> what's up with it omar
<omar> jng: I don't know how to get it working on Ubuntu. :)
<jng> what are you trying to do with bluetooth?
<crimsun> dimitree: sudo aptitude reinstall libasound2
<dimitree> ok o-o
<crimsun> dimitree: (I think you meant libasound.so.2)
<omar> jug: Anything, sending, receiving to and from other cellphones, other Laptops, other devices... etc. ya know..
<omar> Sorry, I meant jng. :)
<jng> ok... well that stuff just works for me..  so.. do you have system->preferences->bluetooth ?
<dimitree> crimsun, it can not find such package :) anyway when i try to install the audio driver it says my C compiler can't create executables
<jng> to send stuff to a phone i use gnome-obex-send
<omar> jng: Yes! I do have that.
<jng> that is good
<jng> try: hcitool scan
<jng> on the command line
<omar> jng:  Is that command for scanning the area for nearby devices?
<jng> that's right
<omar> jng: Is there any good applications(GUI's) for doing that instead?
<jng> dunno..
<jng> i use it to get device ids
<jng> aptitude install gnome-bluetooth
<jng>  
<jng> is worth doing
<jng> will give you gnome-obex-send to transfer files to a phone
<omar> jng: I tried that command, it says "Device is not available, no such device."
<jng> ... hmm... gnome-obex-send has gone awol...
<jng> omar.. i often have to do restart bluetooth eg after suspend
<jng> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<jng>  
<omar> uh-huh... okay
<Hackel> What is the relationship between the openjdk-6-* packages and icedtea-java7-*, now that the latter are removed from Hardy?
<omar> jng: The greatest thing about Ubuntu is that people help people, ya know? So, assuming we don't have any GUI's for Bluetooth yet, making one is not that big fuss ya know. :)
<omar> All it needs is a good pinch of experience. :D
<usm> will be there resolved the problem with sounds in the official realise of ubuntu..
<jng> right.. omar.. i'm a bit puzzled myself at the mo though 'cos i've lost gnome-obex-send.. which i use to whack stuff onto my phonte
<crimsun> usm: more detail?
<Hackel> usm: Not unless it ships with pulseaudio configured to use dmix by default, the way esd did, which seems unlikely. :/
<omar> jng: I installed gnome-bluetooth and still no luck.. weird! ><
<usm> crimsun, i have upgarded gutsy to hardy and how i expected, there was sounds problem..
<crimsun> usm: what is "sounds problem"?  Be specific, please.
<crimsun> Hackel: as I've explained, that breaks.
<jng> omar: just found gnome-obex-send dropped.. use: bluetooth-sendto
<usm> crimsun, the volume master was not working
<usm> i have installed some linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-386 and ther sounds start working..
<usm> but not sure this was right to install that package..
<crimsun> Hackel: currently the only way to make it work is to attempt to grab state for the currently installed version before dist-upgrading to hardy, and that's racy, not to mention certainly not guaranteed to work.
<crimsun> dimitree: `sudo aptitude reinstall libasound2' failed?
<crimsun> yoandy: it's currently broken in the released kernel; it has been fixed (by reverting the culprit git changeset) in ubuntu-hardy.git.
<Hackel> crimsun: Are you referring to making sound work after the upgrade, without restarting?  I just meant in general for non-esd/pulse apps.
<crimsun> yoandy: i.e., it's fixed in the final Hardy
<crimsun> Hackel: I meant in general.
<Konstigt> /title
<crimsun> Hackel: (which is trivially extensible to the case where one restarts after a dist-upgrade)
<yoandy> ok crimsun, thanks!
<Hackel> crimsun: I can't claim to know much about it, I just dislike having to kill pulseaudio all the time because it grabs the sound device, whereas esd did not since it used dmix as default.
<crimsun> usm asked about two issues above.  His first issue with long bootup times is likely the udev renaming (cf. /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules)
<crimsun> His second issue has a two-part answer:  he needs to provide codec info (cf. the alsa-info.sh script), and he needs to make sure l-u-m is installed
<crimsun> Hackel: that's the wrong approach.  Use pasuspender instead.
<crimsun> Hackel: e.g., `pasuspender -- skype'
<b47619> the cause of issue has to be a failing onboard video card
<Hackel> crimsun: Yes I know that's the right approach for using pulseaudio, I'm just stuck in the camp that doesn't see any benefit of pulseaudio over dmix.  I'll deal with it, of course, I just wonder how new users will figure that out.
<Konstigt> been away for a bit over a month and after starting my computer and applying all upgrades my sound is gone. is there any major general problem or is it just me?
<c-ron> Konstigt: what sound hardware do you have?
<Konstigt> integrated ac'97
<Konstigt> Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller [8086:24d5] (rev 02)
<Hackel> It seems like it should be added to the Hardy release notes that icedtea-java7 has been replaced by openjdk-6 so that people can upgrade themselves (if the openjdk-6 packages won't enforce the upgrade automatically).
<omar> jng: I've been looking in my hardware information, but I can't seem to find anything about my Bluetooth device.. 0_0
<omar> 0_o
<c-ron> Konstigt: does your kernel use the snd-hda-intel module?
<jng> omar: did you get hciscan to do anything?
<crimsun> c-ron: no, it doesn't.
<jng> eg after the bluetooth restart
<crimsun> c-ron: an ac'97-based codec uses one of the ac'97 drivers, not the HDA driver.
<omar> jng: Nope, still, device not available:  no such device, and yeah, after bluetooth restart.
<jng> omar: what you using to inspect the hardware
<omar> Menu->System->Preferences->Hardware Information.
<jng> hmm... i don't have that :(
<nemo> *sigh* gvfs sftp is sooooo buggy
<omar> jng: Huh? That's impossible.. 0_o
<nemo> buggy buggy buggy
<jng> can you right click on it and see what its properties are so i can find out what i am missing
<omar> jng: Right click on what?
<DanaG> hal-device-manager is gone in hardy.
<DanaG> Lame.
<jng> the entry in the menu
<jng> sorry... what i do to find out what is run by a menu entry is right click, turn it into a launcher and look at the properties..
<c-ron> Konstigt: some people have to add an 'options' line to their /etc/modprobe.d/sound file to get their soundcard to work properly
<jng> there must be an easier way...
<macogw> is anyone else unable to import gpg keys using seahorse?  The import buttons seem to not do anything at all
<crimsun> DanaG: it wasn't updated anyhow to work with the new hal.
<nemo> after trying 6 times to open a friggen sftp mount and getting it to hang each time in file transfer in some new and silly way, just used scp.
<nemo> bleah
<omar> jng: Sorry, but I'm still not sure what are you talking about..
<crimsun> Konstigt: please be more specific (and verbose) in your audio issue description.
<nemo> never thought I'd miss gnomevfs - guess I'll just have to use fuse for now
<crimsun> Konstigt: i.e., I don't know what you're talking about that's not working.
<Konstigt> crimsun: can't get anything to recognize that I even have a sound card
<jng> ok.. don't worry omar... what i wanted to know is what app is launched when you fire up hardware information from the menu
<Konstigt> crimsun: but the debuggingsoundcard-wiki is a bit out-of-date now since the switch to pulseaudio so I don't really know how to troubleshoot
<jng> i think the best way to find that out is fire up main menu from the same menu
<omar> jng: The device manager.
<crimsun> Konstigt: download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh
<DanaG> What's changed in HAL to require a new device-manager?
<crimsun> Konstigt: then run it.
<Konstigt> crimsun: already tried that and got http://pastebin.ca/962259
<crimsun> Konstigt: why are you running -386?
<crimsun> DanaG: abi
<jng> omar: but what is the command that is actually executed?  I'm trying to figure out what package is awol from my system
<crimsun> Konstigt: I'm going to guess that you don't have l-u-m installed for -386
<vinayy1> hardy boot has become slower than gutsy.
<jng> omar.. got it gnome-device-manager
<Hackel> Hmm, it seems I am no longer able to view man pages, I just get an empty file.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<vinayy1> there seems to be a 30 second pause in between
<crimsun> vinayy1: do you have a wifi device?
<vinayy1> yes
<vinayy1> iwl3495
<steph_> Hi everybody. Is there a way to mount /home on a different drive at installation?
<vinayy1> sorry, iwp3945
<omar> jng: Good! :)
<crimsun> vinayy1: try moving /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules somewhere other than /etc/udev/rules.d/
<crimsun> vinayy1: also, the iwl and libertas code has been updated, but that won't be in hardy until next week or so
<jng> ok that gets me where i can see my bluetooth stuff under the usb adapter
<vinayy1> crimsun: my wifi would still work after that right?
<jng> omar: doesn't help you though :(
<crimsun> vinayy1: yes, you'd need to reboot.  /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules will generate the new rules.
<macogw> steph_: the graphical installer should allow it
<crimsun> vinayy1: also, that's why I asked to you mv it, not rm it.
<DanaG> hal-device-manager still worked fine for me, until I accidentally removed it.
<steph_> macogw. If a do another installation, would it be preserved?
<vinayy1> crimsun: will try it out.
<macogw> steph_: the "manual" option should show all available disks and let you choose which one is /home
<macogw> steph_: /home does not get formatted (unless you tell it to)
<crimsun> DanaG: it works for some people, but that doesn't preclude that it's not broken.
<steph_> macogw; thanks
<macogw> any of you use seahorse, or are you all command line ninjas in that regard?
<vinayy1> crimsun: will my bootchart.png help analyze this further? I see readahead is taking almost 10 seconds at the very beginning of the boot process.
<crimsun> vinayy1: it could, but check those known triggers I mentioned.
<crimsun> vinayy1: it's far more probable to be related to one of those two than readahead
<Drizzt321> I'm using 8.04 beta, and for some reason in firefox 3b4 I'm not getting any flash audio. any ideas?
<DanaG> gnome-device-manager sucks in that it doesn't show names of many things.
<DanaG> "Platform Device" "Platform Device" "Platform Device" "Platform Device"
<DanaG> "PnP Device"  "PnP Device"  "PnP Device"  "PnP Device"  "PnP Device"
<crimsun> Drizzt321: how did you install the Flash plugin?
<Drizzt321> crimsun:  I forget, I upgraded from 7.10. the video works just fine though.
<crimsun> Drizzt321: then you need to install libflashsupport, too.
<Drizzt321> crimsun:  ah, ok. thanks!
<Drizzt321> crimsun:  I didn't see that anywhere in the upgrade/release notes though...
<crimsun> Drizzt321: because it doesn't cover multiverse.
<crimsun> (flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse)
<Drizzt321> crimsun:  ah, ok. it would be nice to have it mentioned in one of the upgrade docs, but I understand your point.
<crimsun> (and if you installed the plugin through another method, you're on your own)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, do you happen to know what chip the "CA0109" is?
<Drizzt321> will I need to restart firefox after installing the package?
<crimsun> Drizzt321: you don't need to, but you might do it anyway
<Drizzt321> crimsun:  and it works :)    thanks. I did have to restart firefox
<crimsun> DanaG: I don't know offhand, but you probably could drive it using -emu10k1
<crimsun> DanaG: depends on the codec info, really
<DanaG> It does use that; I was just surprised to see the chip itself not being CA#k#
<DanaG> And the Windows one uses the Audigy2 drivers, too.
<DanaG> I mean, the Windows drivers are that/
<crimsun> it doesn't surprise me at all, really.
<crimsun> creative has been rebadging all sorts of codecs
<crimsun> their consumer line generally sucked in the past half-decade
<DanaG> I know I won't be buying Creative again.
<jng> anyone got realplayer (specifically bbc radio) working in hardy?
<jng> .. i just get nasty crackling when i got to beeb streams
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it also doesn't seem to do 24-bit under Linux.
<DanaG> I wonder what I should get next time... it'd have to be cardbus or expresscard (depending on the notebook), or USB 2.0.  I'd prefer 24-bit, but some people say it actually doesn't matter that much.
<crimsun> DanaG: lack of 24-bit is fairly straightforward to add
<crimsun> s/add/correct/
<kane77> so what's the advantage of pulse?
<crimsun> and no, generally 24-bit isn't a discernable difference
<Konstigt> crimsun: I haven't really chosen my kernel version, I just booted the first option..
<DanaG> I just don't want Creative anymore.
<crimsun> kane77: persistent device naming/availability, ability to migrate streams on-the-fly, ability to control stream volumes, avahi integration, etc., etc.
<Konstigt> crimsun: but yes it seems that I have it installed, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-386. I have nvidia restricted driver running OK.
<kane77> crimsun, wow.. cool
<crimsun> Konstigt: l-r-m != l-u-m
<DanaG> I like the C-Media cards; apparently Asus has bought them.
<crimsun> Konstigt: I mean linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r), /not/ linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<DanaG> Too bad their USB card has only stereo for analog.
<Konstigt> crimsun: aha..
<crimsun> Konstigt: [ALSA no longer resides in the base linux-image-$(uname -r) but in linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)]
<Konstigt> crimsun: but I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-386 so that seems so be a good match for my kernel
<Konstigt> sorry, wrong paste
<Konstigt> crimsun: but OK, you'
<kane77> but it just adds one more slider.. now I have 4 that control the volume... alsa - master, PCM, front + pulse - master
<Konstigt> crimsun: but OK, you're right. I don't have any ubuntu modules for -386. I will reboot to that kernel instead and make that my default. I have no idea why 386 is the default for me.
<Konstigt> crimsun: thanks...
<crimsun> Konstigt: because -generic is default, not -386, and for some upgrade reason, -386 resides at the top of your GRUB menu
<crimsun> kane77: use pulse - master
<kane77> crimsun, but all of them change volume independently
<crimsun> kane77: use pavucontrol to control stream volume.  Use pulse - master to control the overall vol
<logophobia> hi, wifi is a quirky after I upgraded. Networkmanager seems to work but I seem to have lost the eth1 interface. if I do "sudo ifup eth1" I get a device not found. I have an intel card, ipw3945 driver.
<logophobia> cant get wpasupplicant to work because of the missing interface, but networkmanager has no problems
<crimsun> logophobia: first, if n-m handles the interfaces, then either the interfaces are commented out or don't exist in interfaces(5)
<crimsun> logophobia: second, ensure that the interfaces names haven't changed under you.  See `ip a'.
<crimsun> ^ interfaces'
<shirish> hi all, I'm trying aptitude to find out about wondershaper but I'm not getting it :(
<shirish> aptitude show wondershaper doesn't give anything
<shirish> neither does aptitude show shaper
<kane77> crimsun, wow I like pavucontrol...
<shirish> and this package is there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wondershaper/
<shirish> any ideas guys?
<evan_> hey how do i do edit CWD in gconf-editor? apps/CWD/ i cant find CWD
<Rukus> hi
<Rukus> hi i need help with my wireless. its a bcm4318 on ndiswrapper with hardy beta. i get as far as being able to scan using iwlist and finding my router, but no wireless connection to router, stays at 0% and ifconfig even reports that i have a ip address and etc, iwconfig reports no connection.   what can i do to fix this?
<Rukus> i used this tutorial:
<Rukus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003
<Rukus> inputting a script into my rc.local
<Rukus> to make everything work
<evan_> i cant find CWD but i do find GWD is that the same?
<crimsun> shirish: enable the universe component first
<Konstigt> crimsun: ok, on -generic I get sound but now my nvidia graphics card doesnt work
<macogw> Rukus: why not use the Linux driver?
<Rukus> i couldnt get that working either
<Rukus> :(
<macogw> oh
<macogw> did you get the firmware for it?
<crimsun> Konstigt: I hope you didn't remove l-r-m
<Rukus> i tried installing it the hardy way, no go. then i tried installing b43-fwcutter using apt-get  (automated) and that wouldnt work
<shirish> crimsun: universe should be enabled, how to know if its enabled or not?
<macogw> Rukus: wanna try just downloading the firmware and putting it where it goes?
<Rukus> i dont know if everything i have done has made a mess or not
<HardyOne> shirish, look at /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure there is no # in front of the .deb lines with universe
<DanaG> Methinks udev should make rules for wmaster interfaces.
<logophobia> crimsun: "ip a" only lists the loopback and eth0 interfaces, there are no eth1 interfaces in the interfaces file, if I add them, wpa_supplicant still can't detect the eth1 interface
<Rukus> also, i like the ndiswrapper one better... atleast better than bcm43xx firmware... my range wasnt that great
<crimsun> DanaG: ...it does.
<macogw> idk how to undo ndiswrapper, but i can tell you that i have the firmware at http://macoafi.googlepages.com/firmware.tar.gz and it goes in /lib/firmware/
<Rukus> macogw, i dont even know where to begin or end now.
<macogw> its the firmware from the windows driver, so i dont know how that would affect range.  range could be a difference between the older bcm43xx driver and the new b43 one
<shirish> HardyOne: there is no # in front of any .deb lines with universe
<axisys> I am having trouble removing icedtea-java7-plugin . I get this http://rafb.net/p/J9GXBQ20.html
<crimsun> you'll need the newer firmware for b43.  Use jockey, or follow the directions under Users->Download on linuxwireless.org
<logophobia> crimsun: also, if I restart the entire networking envir. through init, networkmanager isnt affected, on gutsy it would disconnect/reconnect
<Rukus> macogw,  ok... so what do i need to do to purge ndiswrapper? comment out my script, and uninstal ndiswrapper-utils-1.9?
<axisys> how do I remove a pkg that is stubborn and does not want to be removed?
<Rukus> and un-blacklist bcm43xx?
<shirish> axisys: did u try purging it? apt-get purge or aptitude purge
<Flannel> axisys: Do what it says, reinstall it first, then remove it
<crimsun> shirish: awk '/^deb(.)*universe/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rukus> crimsun - i dont understand
<Rukus> jockey?
<crimsun> Rukus: system>administration>hardware drivers
<HardyOne> shirish, then universe is ebabled
<shirish> crimsun: still no dice, all show up pretty without a * anywhere in universe
<crimsun> shirish: I needed the output.
<axisys> shirish, Flannel both failed http://rafb.net/p/iDVPPy33.html
<Rukus> that doesnt work for me it hard cycles my CPU
<Rukus> and wont connect
<shirish> crimsun: lemme paste it somewhere
<crimsun> Rukus: are you running /current/ hardy?
<shirish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rukus> fans on laptop go nuts
<Rukus> System Information for alkasmolik: CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+	1000.000 MHz, 512 KB Cache RAM: 511 MB HDD: 42 GB OS: GNU/Linux 2.6.24-12-generic Uptime: 12:17:34 up 16 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.12, 0.23
<crimsun> Rukus: i.e., Beta isn't new enough.
<Rukus> errrr
<Rukus> ok wait
<shirish> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61489/
<Rukus> what newer
<shirish> HardyOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61489/ as well
<axisys> shirish, Flannel: any other suggestion?
<crimsun> logophobia: pastebin your lspci -nv && lspci -v
<Rukus> :/
<Rukus> i just upgraded on  the 20th/ thats not the newest
<crimsun> Rukus: as in, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<HardyOne> shirish, that looks right. what is it you are trying to do? I came in half way
<crimsun> shirish: and now, sudo aptitude update
<Rukus> crimsun, to get rid of ndiswrapper and use firmware, uninstall ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and comment out or delete my script? and i should be ok?
<crimsun> Rukus: just don't load ndiswrapper.
<shirish> crimsun: HardyOne: I'm looking for a package which is there since september 07, not today
<shirish> also I'm fully updated
<logophobia> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/d17f270a9
<Rukus> crimsun... what do you mean?
<crimsun> shirish: well, is it in your apt cache?  (i.e., apt-cache policy wondershaper)
<HardyOne> shirish, what package?
<shirish> crimsun: HardyOne: the package I'm trying to view is called wondershaper
<HardyOne> !info wondershaper
<shirish> crimsun: its there in apt-cache
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ apt-cache policy wondershaper
<shirish> wondershaper:
<shirish>   Installed: (none)
<shirish>   Candidate: 1.1a-4.1
<shirish>   Version table:
<shirish>      1.1a-4.1 0
<shirish>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<shirish> sorry for above
<crimsun> shirish: are you pinning?
<HardyOne> shirish, sudo aptitude install wondershaper
<shirish> what's pinning?
<shirish> HardyOne: that didn't work
<shirish> I was first interested in getting aptitude to show me info for that package
<shirish> as in aptitude show wondershaper
<crimsun> shirish: what command are you using to install it?
<shirish> sudo aptitude install wondershaper
<crimsun> logophobia: that should be resolved in the next l-b-m, l-u-m, and l uploads
<shirish> it throws up a no candidate version thing
<crimsun> shirish: were you disconnected from the 'net at some point?
<Rukus> crimsun how do i "just not load ndiswrapper" ? i dont know, if i dont know i guess the best way it so uninstall it
<Rukus> is to*
<crimsun> Rukus: check /etc/modules; make sure it's commented out there.
<shirish> crimsun: no, never, why do you ask?
<HardyOne> shirish, it didnt work? any errors?
<Rukus> ok thanks
<crimsun> shirish: aptitude recycles the cache if network resolution fails
<shirish> HardyOne: crimsun: now this is strange, now it works , really strange
<crimsun> shirish: i.e., you often need to update twice or more if you were disconnected
<HardyOne> shirish, well sometimes things need time to work :P
<Rukus> well if ndiswrapper wasnt going to load, it should have no problem. its in there 8 times
<Konstigt> crimsun: nope i didn't my my lrm is -386 and my kernel is generic now, is that bad? should I re-install the lrm package maybe?
<tobi> Hi, i updated from 7.10 to 8.4 and now have problems to get my nvidia cart with the nvidia drivert to work
<shirish> crimsun: what do you mean by aptitude recycles the cache if network resolution fails? Any link where i can find more about that bug/discussion ?
<crimsun> Konstigt: err, stick with one kernel, please.  :)  You need both l-r-m and l-u-m for whatever kernel you're using.
<tobi> has there anything changed?
<tobi> the Non-free Linux 2.6.24 modules are installed
<shirish> crimsun: what do you mean by aptitude recycles the cache if network resolution fails? Any link where i can find more about that bug/discussion ?
<Konstigt> crimsun: yes... but there is no lrm-generic, only -386?
<tobi> what is the difference between nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-lagacy and nvidia-glx-common?
<axisys> any one knows how to remove a stubborn pkg? I am trying to remove this java plugin but failing miserably like this http://rafb.net/p/iDVPPy33.html
<crimsun> Konstigt: ...yes there is.
<crimsun> shirish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationReliability
<shirish> crimsun: thanx, signing off for now ;)
<oxigen> hey guys, which package i need to install to get Qt SQL driver?
<Rukus> thanks crimsun for all the help and everyone else who made input. i have about 350mb updates to install, so after that is down i will try out that firmware again.   One last question.... do i use the option for hardware drivers found in my hardy menu? and that should work? i hard it wasnt functioning...
<crimsun> oxigen: Qt 3 or 4?
<Rukus> heard*
<oxigen> crimsun: donno, for barcode generating... :S
<crimsun> oxigen: so use `apt-cache search qt sql'
<oxigen> crimsun: thanks! :)
<tobi> oxigen: e.g. libqt-mt-odbc
<Rukus> also: do i need to unblacklist  bcm43xx from my # /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist:  ??
<oxigen> tobi: huh, where did you find exactly this one!? :)
<Rukus> or only b43 if it were there?
<tobi> oxigen: I searched for "qt db"
<Rukus> ?
<tobi> is an Nvidia FX5200 nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new
<crimsun> Rukus: leave the blacklist alone.
<Rukus> ok. but i added a blacklist to bcm43xx
<Rukus> ok deal.
<Rukus> its replaced by b43
<crimsun> you don't need to; it's already present by default.
<Rukus> thanks for all the help
<crimsun> # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<crimsun> blacklist bcm43xx
<Rukus> yah
<Rukus> then next is my video. its reporting mesa
<Rukus> shouldnt be too difficult
<Tuv0k> synaptic is showing residual configs for stuff that no longer exists, how can I clear this?
<vinayy1> crimsun: it worked. udevadm's time in bootchart came down to 5 seconds from 30 seconds. thanks a lot.
<crimsun> np.
<crimsun> I'm working on a migrating script for certain known-affected modules, but it probably won't make it into 8.04.
<crimsun> particularly since there's an effective workaround (by removing the file I mentioned)
<c-ron> Anyone know why Hardy turns off numlock randomly?
<crimsun> err, it wouldn't be randomly.  Programmatically, yes, and perhaps racy, but not randomly.
<Tuv0k> crimsun, Hello, old friend. If your not too busy, I know you have the answer I need? Residuals in synaptic will not remove, and I was wonder where synaptic is reading this list from, so I may reset, and or purge the list/dir manually?
<crimsun> Tuv0k: 1) make sure you're current; 2) run update several times consecutively
<Tuv0k> thats all set
<Tuv0k> they were old kernel modules files
<Tuv0k> and old kernel configs
<Tuv0k> physically they were swampping my /boot
<Tuv0k> I removed them manually because synaptic would not
<crimsun> Tuv0k: if you've installed into those directories manually, the state is different to synaptic's.  Synaptic will not clear those directories, because a "local admin" has effected such changes.
<c-ron> Anyone know why numlock turns itself off?
<Tuv0k> they were never installed manually
<vinayy1> Tuv0k: to remove config files also use "Mark for complete uninstall"
<Tuv0k> they were removed via synaptic
<Tuv0k> purged
<Tuv0k> config all that
<Tuv0k> yet they still sit in residual
<crimsun> Tuv0k: not "they" being the packages.  I mean /any/ /manual/ modifications - additions - to them.
<Tuv0k> hmm
<crimsun> (them->directories)
<Tuv0k> IC
<crimsun> c-ron: can you be more specific?  When does it occur?
<Tuv0k> even before I did that I had the problem, I thought removing the files would clean the synaptic reading of the residuals
<Tuv0k> which is why I'm sure I did not hit the rifgt directory
<c-ron> crimsun: pseudo-randomly ;)
<Tuv0k> point being, synaptic is getting this info from somewhere, and I'd like to knwo where
<Tuv0k> I've done this a long time ago, and can't seem to remember how again
<Flannel> Tuv0k: from dpkg
<Tuv0k> Flannel, expound plz?
<Flannel> Tuv0k: dpkg tells synaptic everything it knows.
<crimsun> c-ron: you're not being very specific.
<Tuv0k> Flannel, is there a cache fifle that synaptic is reading this residual list from?
<c-ron> crimsun: It happens when I'm doing very unspecific tasks, like 'using my computer to do stuff'
<Flannel> Tuv0k: It reads it from dpkg.  `dpkg -l` will give you a list of all the packags (in their various states) on your computer.
<crimsun> c-ron: does it only occur when your active tty is in the X Window System?
<Flannel> Tuv0k: what are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<c-ron> crimsun: not sure, but thanks for suggesting a starting point
<crimsun> c-ron: well, if it does, that's a known issue against the xorg-server source package.
<crimsun> c-ron: if it's the specific bug I'm referring to, it's not specific to NumLock.
<vinayy1> Tuv0k: the files are in /var/lib/dpkg. mess with them and your warranty is void.
<Tuv0k> Flannel, clear the residual list in synaptic simply
<Tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147703
<Flannel> Tuv0k: You mean "Old and Local packages" or what?
<Tuv0k> just like this guys issue in that thread
<Tuv0k> Flannel, no I mean residula configs
<c-ron> crimsun: would you happen to have a link to a bug report?
<Tuv0k> it has its own list
<Flannel> Tuv0k: Those list separation stuff is done by Synaptic, it parses the information it gets from dpkg.  I'd reinstall each package, then apt-get purge them
<Flannel> Tuv0k: actually, you can try apt-get purge [package] right now.  No idea if it works without the package being installed or not (like --purge does)
<crimsun> c-ron: 194214
<Tuv0k> E: linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-5-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Tuv0k> thats all I get, and they never remove
<Tuv0k> can't reinstall them, because they no longer exist
<Tuv0k> even deborphan did not wipe them
<c-ron> crimsun: interestingly, i'm affected by that bug, but it doesn't seem to happen with numlock
<crimsun> Tuv0k: I take it you've already uninstalled l-i-2.6.24-5-generic?
<Tuv0k> yes sir
<crimsun> I'm trying to remember if l-b-m triggers an initramfs update
<savvas> did anyone else get ##linux spam?
<crimsun> Tuv0k: does /var/lib/initramfs-tools/2.6.24-5-generic exist, too?
<Tuv0k> yes
<Tuv0k> all the old ones!
<Tuv0k> I think this maybe it
<crimsun> yes, it is
<crimsun> I ran across this several months ago
<DanaG> Hmm, I can't find anything about ca0109 online.
<c-ron> HAHAH
<Tuv0k> crimsun, I take it I remove this old files that are showing up in synaptic no?
<crimsun> Tuv0k: remove the files in that directory for which linux-image-foo no longer is installed
<crimsun> Tuv0k: it's really a bug in initramfs-tools
<c-ron> check this bug out: from the terminal in xubuntu: sudo cat /dev/psaux     move the mouse around a bit to get some fun characters, tehn Ctrl+C to end cat.. now try to type a new command
<orvokki> Sounds dangerous.
<c-ron> hilarously goofy. end terminal and restart it to get back it back to normal.
<crimsun> the script isn't able to handle zero-sized files, wich really indicates that there's no existing /boot/initrd.img-foo and thus update-initramfs should not attempt to regenerate an initramfs
<crimsun> ^ which
<orvokki> c-ron: That is, it should be theoretically possible your mouse triggers an rm -rf / sequence.
<orvokki> And that would be run as root...
<crimsun> to be robust, that script should verify the existence of /boot/vmlinuz-foo /and/ /boot/initrd.img-foo before attempting an initramfs regeneration
<c-ron> orvokki: cat doesn't exectue anything but cat
<orvokki> c-ron: Even control codes?
<Tuv0k> E: linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-5-generic: subproceE: linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-5-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1ss post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Tuv0k> ugh
<Tuv0k> synaptic is still dumbfounded
<crimsun> Tuv0k: then you're hitting another issue.
<crimsun> Tuv0k: what happens with sudo dpkg -P --force-depends?
<orvokki> c-ron: I'd rather change psaux to be readable by a normal user and then cat it. ;)
<c-ron> orvokki: you could do that, but i don't like to change permissions in /dev
<Tuv0k> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove 2.6.24-2-generic which isn't installed.
<K93> Could anyone help me with an fsck error?  I get a fsck.ext3: Unable to resolved 'UUID=...' trying to check my file system
<orvokki> c-ron: Isn't it reset on boot anyway?
<DanaG> Oh hey, is there any way I could try my Audigy2 with the ca0106 driver?
<eddyMul> any of you running hardy inside kvm inside gutsy?
<DanaG> The emu10k1 driver has some bugs: "Error writing to DAC" a bunch of times, and noisy Stereo-Mix capture.
<Tuv0k> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/d6acd385b
<crimsun> Tuv0k: you'll have to recreate all those directories in /lib/modules/
<crimsun> yes, it's messy.
<Tuv0k> :0
 * Tuv0k weeps
<crimsun> eh, it's not that tough
 * Tuv0k incessantly
<crimsun> it's one mkdir command
<Tuv0k> ok
<Tuv0k> if thats what it takes
<GuyFromHell> Could someone kindly go to a terminal and type in `python -c "import deskbar.core.Utils"` and tell me if you get an error message please :)
<warrend> hi
<warrend> can someone look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/188764
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188764 in usplash "[hardy]640x480 usplash on all computers" [High,Confirmed]
<Tuv0k> crimsun, HOTDIGGITY you just made my day!
<Tuv0k> thx bro!
 * DanaG hates how his VBE modes don't contain his native resolution.
<tgelter> for the last little while, boot-time messages have been printed with extra space everywhere...what I mean is, after about 1/2 of them printed, they start to wander away from the left-hand side of the screen and are printed in the middle, off to the right, etc.
<AirBender> anyone using lm-sensors ?  I can't see the Fan RPM sensors in Hardy... quite strange...
<mohamed_> hello all i installed nvidia driver more than once and i fail to make it running well and ta end i get mismatch drivers version can anyone help me solve this, this is part from dmesg .. http://phpfi.com/306125
<pvandewyngaerde> i had some troubles with my nvidia driver, i removed splash from the grub menu
<Zvezdichko> people, does ubuntu change automatically the time tonight, or it's a bios setting
<birmaan>  auto
<Turski> mohamed_: remove old driver and install new one again
<Turski> or if you prefer old one, remove new and reinstall old
<mohamed_> Turski, how to remove old one, i think i removed them but it seem not
<Turski> did you use installers?
<mohamed_> none of OLD or new working  :)
<Turski> nvidia's
<mohamed_> i use one from ubuntu repository
<Turski> oh...
<mohamed_> the other from nvidia site
<Turski> ah...
<mohamed_> at last i use envyng :)
<Turski> i think you should have used wiki page ;)
<Turski> omg
<mohamed_> and remove it also using envyng
<Turski> then i'm out of this case ;)
<mohamed_> currently i have three vga cards i hope i get any one from them working
<Turski> envy should be killed and burned
<Turski> and then be burned again
<Turski> and buried
<mohamed_> nvidia 7100, ATI x600, ATI x1200 builtin
<m11> mohamed_: go for 7100 , best bet
<Turski> would have been easiest way to use restricted manager
<m11> yep
<mohamed_> ok, then 7100 but can someone tell me how to remove all nvidia related then start clean ?
<Turski> remove all of those wich you installed
<DanaG> Wait, X600 has open-source drivers.  Are they not good?
<mohamed_> i make this remove and install clean one then get mismatch drivers
<Turski> thath one wich you installed from installer you can remove by installer with switch --uninstall
<mohamed_> Turski, one of them i install it this way ...
<mohamed_> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<mohamed_> how to remove this ?
<Turski> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run --uninstall
<mohamed_> i try now
<mohamed_> <-- restart
<demogorgon15> hello
<Turski> hi
<demogorgon15> when the 8.04 beta is complete will there be a simple upgrade to stable version or will i have to do a download / reinstall?
<ethana2> you can always upgrade
<crdlb> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<demogorgon15> ah ok, thank you
<mohamed_> re
<AirBender> lm-sensors not showing the FAN speeds... anyone with the same issue?
<mohamed_> now i thin i hope that everything related to nvidia removed
<mohamed_> vga make me write anything :)
<mohamed_> then the better to install  nvidia driver from repository or from drivers i download from nvidia ?
<birmaan> hiddenwolf,gaat niet
<Turski> mohamed_: restricted manager
<mohamed_> thx, Turski i do now
<iositd> i'm having trouble running vbox on hardy using host only networking. It will not boot when enabling the host only adapter
<Synergy> Could someone please help me? I am currenty using Windows, and Dual-booting Hardy Heron. However, to use any distrubution of linux I need to download and install ndiswrapper for my wireless network card. However, being very new to linux, I am not sure how I would go about installing ndiswrapper. I downloaded thier latest stable version.
<HardyOne> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HardyOne> Synergy, follow the instructions on the above link it should walk you through it
<Synergy> Alright.
<Synergy> See. Im just not sure how to install it. The docs are saying things like:   sudo apt-get install build-essential dh-make gcc-3.4 fakeroot linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Synergy> I have no clue what that means.
<riskbreaker> hi guys. i have a gateway mt6840. the touch pad on this has a nice little separated area on the right where its supposed to scroll stuff. that works. unfortunately, part of the touchpad that's not supposed to scroll also scrolls. how can i fix this?
<RichW> How do I change the mouse pointer/cursor?
<NTAuthority> huh, hardy has X.org 7.3, I thought the newest was 7.4?
<RichW> NTAuthority, No its .3
<Flannel> NTAuthority: Nope, current is 7.3 according to their website
<RichW> 7.4 is currently under development, and is scheduled to be released in May 2008.
<NTAuthority> ah, probably got confused with xserver-xorg-core package versions :)
<axisys> anyone can help me with this http://rafb.net/p/iDVPPy33.html ?
<gotgnu> I have no keyboard when I go to install what should I do to fix it ?
<AtomicSpark> i recently installed the new 8.04 beta server cd on a hp netserver 4something and i had that "doesn't go past loading local boot scripts" issue. now i've had this on my notebook for 7.10 alt and 8.04 both desktop too. is this a issue with the installer? it can't be drivers if this happens on more then one machine, especially one that doesn't use GUI.
<riskbreaker> were all the touchpad configuration programs removed from hardy? except for gsynaptic that is
<gotgnu> and I have no legacy bios support so that won't
<riskbreaker> it seems like it, which is a shame because gsynaptic is not useful for anything.
<gotgnu> work
<NTAuthority> gotgnu: without USB support in the BIOS, you should get USB access working after the initrd loads usb-hid stuff
<gotgnu> NTAuthority: if I am dual booting I can get to the other system
<NTAuthority> gotgnu: so you DO have usb support in your BIOS, just not disableable... ;-)
<gotgnu> NTAuthority: yes it has always worked
<gotgnu> but now with both ubuntu hsrdy and foresight linux it does not
<gotgnu> hardy*
<NTAuthority> gotgnu: weird, something wrong with usb-hid drivers, should not be possible :|
 * DanaG just uses xorg.conf directly.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> Lookie at all the cool stuff there.
<gotgnu> I hope this is not a new trend for linux distros
<DanaG> Oh, and evdev has been "broken" also.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/173833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173833 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "evdev mouse fails on hardy: cannot open input pEvdev" [Medium,Confirmed]
<clarezoe> what will happen if I remove gnome-core and gnome-desktop-environment
<gotgnu> NTAuthority:  so I guess there is nothing I can do ?
<Flannel> clarezoe: They're metapackages, so not much of anything
<NTAuthority> gotgnu: check out any log stuff about usb-hid in the kernel logs, which should still be strange -- usb HID is really important
<clarezoe> Flannel, so if I remove them, can I still have desktop environment??
<Flannel> clarezoe: yes
<clarezoe> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> clarezoe: Is there any reason you're using gnome-desktop-environment instead of ubuntu-desktop?
<clarezoe> Flannel, I didn't install it by myself, it might be some dependency, I'm not sure. I'm trying to uninstall nautilus and it says those packages will be removed automatically
<Flannel> clarezoe: Interesting.  Well, yeah, removing nautilus should remove those, but its no cause for alarm.
<clarezoe> Flannel, actually, gnome-backgrounds gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment nautilus-cd-burner nautilus-sendto ubuntu-desktop are removed
<Flannel> Ah, there's ubuntu-desktop.  Yeah, those alllook normal to be required to be removed
<clarezoe> Flannel, no harm for my desktop, right?
<Flannel> clarezoe: right (except the lack of nautilus)
<clarezoe> Flannel, that's good, I don't like nautilus actually, it eats too much my memory, I use pcmanfm instead ^_^
<jack|Helium>  I'm having an odd issue in hardy beta. I just compiled a custom kernel (my laptop is older, and I'm trying to minimize unneeded features, etc. Plus I wanted to try tuxonice), and the output .deb is > 500 MB is size. I installed filelight and discovered that when installed, the 500 MB is almost entirely taken up by the modules directory (/lib/modules...). Does anyone know why the modules dir is so big? I need to get it down be
<jack|Helium> cause I only have a 10 GB disk... Are there really 500 MB of modules in there? Did I do some config wrong?
<thegotogeek> Could someone help me get my S3 Chrome Graphics Card Driver to install in Gutsy Gibbons
<evan__> hey what does this error mean?? .: 4: gnome-autogen.sh: not found
<thegotogeek> evan
<thegotogeek> what version of ubuntu are you in
<thegotogeek> ?
<evan__> the newest
<evan__> why?
<evan__> hardy heron
<thegotogeek> So whats the latest Version?
<jack|Helium> thegotogeek: if you're using gutsy, probably you should ask in the regular ubuntu channel...
<TheInfinity> thegotogeek: this is a beta channel
<thegotogeek> Oh well they told me in the Normal Channel to come here.
<TheInfinity> so if you use the stable verstion -> #ubuntu
<TheInfinity> if you use hardy you are right here
<jack|Helium> while there are people around: has anyone here compiled their own kernel on hardy?
<jack|Helium> I did, and it came out with >500 MB of modules
<Hustle> I read that Firefox 3 Beta 4 is now the default browser for Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. The final stable version of Ubuntu will be released in April 2008, but the stable version of Firefox 3 will be released later this year. Will Firefox in Beta version be in the final release of Ubunutu 8?
<jack|Helium> heh, I was kindof wondering that too...
<evan__> but none know how i can fox my error?
<jack|Helium> evan__: you probably need to give more details
<jack|Helium> evan__: what you were doing, what else was happening, what programs were running, etc...
<evan__> jack|Helium, i did from this site http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/BuildFromScratch?updated=BuildFromScratch&ts=1204258474 this command --> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr/local
<riskbreaker> so this new mac80211 stack... broke just about everything didn't it
<riskbreaker> i have a 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<riskbreaker> and wireless does not work
<tic^> riskbreaker,  i have that network card built in on my laptop. i have wireless running now as we type here.
<jack|Helium> evan__: I can't really help you with that. It's possible that the code from svn has a bug, but I dont really know
<sourcemaker> is there a medibuntu repository for hardy?
<evan__> jack|Helium, no im missing develop ment packages
<evan__> jack|Helium, i installed gnome-common and now i got further
<HardyOne> sourcemaker, no use the gutsy
<jack|Helium> evan__: ahh, ok
<jack|Helium> HardyOne: are you sure, I thought there was...
<evan__> but now ive another error :P gtk-doc.m4 not found do you know what package i need for that?
<jack|Helium> evan__: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/InstallingonUbuntu
<jack|Helium> did you try that?
<HardyOne> jack|Helium, NOT THAT i KNOW OF
<HardyOne> errrrr
<daedra> what's the best way to go about testing hardy?
<sourcemaker> can I enable the pre-released and unsupported repository or is it realy unsafe to do that?
<daedra> install EVERYTHING and see what breaks?
<HardyOne> daedra, install it
<HardyOne> daedra, everything?
<jack|Helium> HardyOne: fun with caps lock. Possible the most inconveniently placed key on the keyboard
<HardyOne> jack|Helium, yup it is
<FunnyLookinHat> sudo aptitude install *      lol
<daedra> it's on the home row for dvoraks sake!
<riskbreaker> tic^: did you have to do aynthing?
<daedra> i guess my job is done... same things work/don't work as in gutsy
<HardyOne> daedra, you should receive your testers compentsation check in 6 to 8 weeks provided you clicked the box when you installed/upgraded
<daedra> ^_^
<HardyOne> :P
<tic^> riskbreaker, no just installed hardy on a clean drive, got all the updates, left click on network manager icon, click on connect to new network and entered my routers info.
<daedra> clicked it 3 times
<tic^> work for me
<tic^> worked
<jack|Helium> yeah, there is a hardy repo for medibuntu, but I dont think it's any different from the gutsy one
<riskbreaker> so you haveto do it manually
<jack|Helium> I knew I should have clicked the box...
<tic^> connect to my netwrok yes, ir is a hidden network
<jack|Helium> anyone know why my custom compiled kernel came out with >500 MB of modules?
 * orvokki suspects that you enabled everything via menuconfig
<jack|Helium> I could check, but I doubt it. I took the config from the working kernel and made changes from there
<jack|Helium> could it have happened when I applied the tuxonice patch?
<riskbreaker> it doesnt work here. where should i look for error messages
<riskbreaker> it doesnt work here. i get some pretty bad stuff in dmesg. gimme a sec to pastebin it
<jast-mxm> has anyone tried running vmware in hardy?
<root____2>  
<riskbreaker> http://pastebin.com/m3083d58b
<TheInfinity> jast-mxm: i tried vmware tools
<Ramunas> hello, I have a problem, I have set "vlc %s" as my default media app, and gnome-open still opens up totem
<jast-mxm> well if i want to run a guest os would i have much luck?
<foobat> How do I force a fsck of root filesystem on boot?
<nemo> foobat: er. there's that file you add in /
<nemo> ferget the name
<nemo> one-sec
<TheInfinity> jast-mxm: there are some unofficial patches for kernel 2.6.24
<TheInfinity> dont remember the name ...
<jast-mxm> ok, i was wondering because i saw a thread about gutsy having it in the repos
<jast-mxm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<nemo> forcefsk
<nemo> touch /forcefsk
<foobat> nemo: Thanks.
<nemo> er
<nemo> forcefsck
<nemo> sorry :)
<Dr_willis> foobat,  thers a file you create.    like nemo  said. :) i think theres another way also..
<nemo> Dr_willis: can be passed as a kernel param too I think, but I never remember that one
<nemo> Dr_willis: and booting in singleuser mode should do it too
<nemo> the fsk instead of fsck was due to JFGI
<jast-mxm> so vmware server will be what i want to use to install the guest os, and will i be able to run it from there as well?
<TheInfinity> jast-mxm: if you bring some time to test it, to debug etc?
<Dr_willis> i install vmware server on my guest and servers. :) since on the guest box's i often want to test live cd's :)
<riskbreaker> anyone know what to do about those error messages? they're pretty heinous... http://pastebin.com/m3083d58b
<Dr_willis> riskbreaker,  give a little summary?  Not everyone in the channel has a web browser.
<ryanov> Anyone else using hplip with hardy?
<ryanov> There would sort of appear to be a missing file.
<riskbreaker> #[ 2588.051088] wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d8:3f:da [ 2588.053428] wlan0: invalid aid value 0; bits 15:14 not set [ 2588.053438] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:09:5b:d8:3f:da (capab=0x5 status=18 aid=0)  [ 2588.053443] wlan0: AP denied association (code=18)
<jast-mxm> theinfinity: i have plenty of time
<jast-mxm> theinfinity: i'm downloading vmware server right now
<mohamed_> nvidia driver now installed , but still refresh rate very low, is there a method to adjust refresh rate well ?
<guerby> hi, I've upgraded my laptop from gutsy to hardy beta, is there a way to clean menus & toolbar to get the default hardy menus & toolbars (instead of the old ones from gutsy)?
<riskbreaker> seems to have to do with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190968
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190968 in linux "[hardy] [regression] iwl3945 doesn't associate on kernel 2.6.24-7" [Medium,Triaged]
<Roey> jussi01:  heya
<riskbreaker> the fix currently seems to deal with downgrading to kernel #5
<riskbreaker> how would i do that
<Roey> jussi01:  regarding the Intel ICH9 issue, you mentioned it'd be fixed by the release of Hardy
<riskbreaker> 2.6.24-5 i mean
<Roey> jussi01:  I'm thinking maybe it was fixed and all I have to do is reboot (I always run apt-get dist0upgrade, heeh)
<jussi01> Roey: as far as i understand it was fixed, but now you say that im not certain
<jast-mxm> wait...why are you on 2.6.24-7?
<jast-mxm> i'm on 12
<riskbreaker> i'm not on 7
<jast-mxm> oh ok
<riskbreaker> but evidently, it's not fixed.
<jast-mxm> in 12?
<riskbreaker> i have the identical problem...
<riskbreaker> and the bug report isnt labeled "Solved"
<riskbreaker> so i'd like to try downgrading - but i dont know how
<ryanov> riskbreaker: Associating with what?
<riskbreaker> access point?
<ryanov> riskbreaker: What kind?
<ryanov> riskbreaker: Why aren't you running -12?
<ryanov> The reason I question the need for you to do that is I am currently typing to you over a 3945.
<riskbreaker> i am running 12
<riskbreaker> it dstill doesnt seem to be working
<riskbreaker> i mean ou can see my dmesg in that pastebin i posted up there
<Roey> jussi01:  I have the card connected to my receiver via coax digital out
<Roey> jussi01:  ordinarily on my previous system I could set the digital out to just mirror all PCM output
<Roey> jussi01:  but I don't see that I have any control of IEC598 here at all
<Roey> jussi01:  alsamixer lists it, but I don't see that I can effect it in any way
<ryanov> Hmm.
<ryanov> Well, you can certainly try downgrading.
<ryanov> I belive it involves specifying the version number when doing aptitude install.
<riskbreaker> if you dont mind me asking, what laptop are you running
<riskbreaker> im on a gateway mt6840
<ryanov> Dell Latitude D620
<nemo> riskbreaker: intel wireless card?
<mdke> hi. My sound has disappeared in hardy. Any ideas on how to start finding out how to fix it?
<riskbreaker> nemo: yup
<tic^> toshiba satellite here with 3945 working
<nemo> mdke: try switching your sound sink from auto to alsa or something?
<nemo> tic^: similar laptop, not working
<nemo> iwl3945
<nemo> http://pastebin.ca/960388 <- my output
<riskbreaker> its a shame. everything else just works(m)
<nemo> not same as riskbreaker, but also pretty broken
<riskbreaker> (tm)*
<nemo> this new wireless core in kernel is pretty shaky
<riskbreaker> yeah
<nemo> I'd switch back to ipw3945 if it existed for 2.6.24
<riskbreaker> this is actually my girlfriend's laptop
<riskbreaker> it's like the peeeerfect linux laptop - BUT NO WIRELESS for mysterious reasons
<nemo> on my to-do list is to try building it by hand
<riskbreaker> my dell inspiron 1501 isn't working with wireless either
<nemo> also intel?
<riskbreaker> actually it connects but i get like 3kb/sec through it, which wasn't true in gutsy
<riskbreaker> no broadcom
<nemo> oh. interesting
<ryanov> Well, riskbreaker, you could certainly go get the package on packages.ubuntu.com, and then install it manually.
<ryanov> I think there is a way to do it better than that, but I can't figure it out right now.
<nemo> ryanov: what packages?
<nemo> ryanov: switching to an older kernel?
<ryanov> linux-image-2.6.24-5-generic I think is what he wanted.
<tic^> riskbreaker, you have wpa or wpa2 selected in router?
<mdke> nemo: none of them seem to work
<riskbreaker> tic^: router is unsecured
<Roey> hi again.
<riskbreaker> for now
<nemo> mdke: your soundcard *is* detected right?
<tic^> riskbreaker, broadcsting ssid also?
<Roey>  I have a Realtek ALC888 sound chip, and ALSAMixer sees it, but I'm experiencing difficulty getting sound to come out of the SPDIF coax out
<riskbreaker> tic^: yes.
<Roey> can anyone help me?
<mdke> nemo: yes
<mdke> nemo: sound worked with the beta until I upgraded overnight
<nemo> mdke: dunno. pastebin the usual logs? *shrug*
<ryanov> True, I have not tried an unsecured AP.
<ryanov> Mine is WEP128.
<ryanov> Other end is hermesap.
<mdke> nemo: which are the usual logs?
<nemo> mdke: dmesg, Xorg, syslog, xsession errors.
<nemo> you know.
<nemo> any place something might be complaining
<nemo> and of course STDERR/STDOUT for any app that might make sound - like, trying to play totem from a gnome-terminal to see what it says
<nemo> (those would probably be in ~/.xsession-errors though
<nemo> )
<nemo> riskbreaker: join me on the intel wireless chat chan
<nemo> we can bombard them with logs until someone notices :)
<jturk> I've got a reproducible crash but can't seem to figure out who it'll belong to
<nemo> riskbreaker: #ipw2100
<jturk> Hardy, FF3b4, Twitterfox 1.5.3, with twitterfox open, switching away from FF then back requires a hard reboot.. cpu usage goes to 100% immediately then system won't respond not even to ctrl-alt-bksp
<mdke> nemo: I don't see anything obviously audio related. No worries, I was just curious in case there was a known problem with audio. I'll wait and see if it resolves itself with a few upgrades
<nemo> works fine here, and I updated like 2h ago :)
<mdke> nemo: k
<dubby> hey anyone im trying to mount an ntfs file system and its giving me an error on hardy i have not seen before, using ntfs-3g it says cannot mount because it is a read-only file system
<dubby> i never came across this in gutsy
<ryanov> How are you mounting it?
<dubby> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/mount
<dubby> and tryed a combination of -o force
<ryanov> You could try -orw on there. <shrug>
<ryanov> I'm not sure I've ever used NTFS-3g
<AaronMT> Is there an existing bug with network manager that causes B43-fwcutter not to display wireless waypoints?
<riskbreaker> yeah nemo there's no one in that chat.
<riskbreaker> made a new pastebin though
<riskbreaker>  http://pastebin.com/m26fba3cc
<bicyclis1> dubby could it be that the filesystem has errors on it ? That is what happens to me when i can't mount an ntfs filesystem
<crimsun> rencore_: be more specific, please.
<bicyclis1> first have to repair it via either windows or at least a vm
<rencore_> crimsun, when i try and boot into hardy i get a kernal panic error saying that the filesystem doesnt match up with the kernel
<rencore_> thats after i updated this morning
<crimsun> rencore_: huh?  Do you have a digital photo or pastebin of the initramfs error?
<rencore_> uhh one sec lemme get my lappy
<Roey> hi crimsun
<crimsun> hi Roey
<Roey> crimsun, I have a Realtek ALC888 sound chip, and ALSAMixer sees it, but I'm experiencing difficulty getting sound to come out of the SPDIF coax out
<Roey> couldja help me?
<crimsun> plug:spdif and plug:iec958 don't work?
<Roey> crimsun:  for what?
<Roey> wher ewould I put that?
<Roey> crimsun:  /etc/alsa.conf ?
<rencore_> ok here is what i get when i boot into recovery
<rencore_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61514/
<crimsun> Roey: no, on the cli, e.g., `aplay -Dplug:spdif /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'
<Roey> ah, one sec
<Roey> crimsun:  hmm,. none
<Roey> crimsun:  I don't hear any sound
<Roey> mayeb it's the connection witht the receiver
<crimsun> Roey: are your mixer elements' levels set appropriately?
<Hustle> I read that Firefox 3 Beta 4 is now the default browser for Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. The final stable version of Ubuntu will be released in April 2008, but the stable version of Firefox 3 will be released later this year. Will Firefox in Beta version be in the final release of Ubunutu 8?
<ryanov> Sounds like, in that case.
<ryanov> It's not the default browser, though...
<ryanov> It's the version of Firefox that is included.
<ryanov> Well, wait, I actually can't speak for GNOME
<ryanov> KDE's default is Konqueror.
<rencore_> crimsun, any ideas?
<Artimus> Hustle: There was a Gimp RC in Gutsy for quite a while.  Not much of a difference.
<Hustle> Firefox 3 Beta 4
<Hustle> Firefox 3 Beta 4 replaces Firefox 2 as the default browser, bringing much better system integration including GTK2 form buttons and common dialogs. and icon theming that matches the system.
<Hustle> hmm
<crimsun> rencore_: sec, I'm busy ATM
<riskbreaker> while im here. i like Firefox 3, but i like the way the windows version's back/forward buttons look
<riskbreaker> anyway to get those on here?
<crimsun> rencore_: are you using enciphered root on LVM or anything along those lines?
<dubbydubby> hey it was due to corrupt file system, not linux thanx to those who answered me
<guerby> hi, I've upgraded my laptop from gutsy to hardy beta, is there a way to clean menus & toolbar to get the default hardy menus & toolbars (instead of the old ones from gutsy)?
<rencore_> crimsun, i dunno
<rencore_> crimsun, prolly not
<riskbreaker> by the way
<crimsun> rencore_: if you have a desktop cd handy, reboot into it and regenerate hardy's initramfs
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I figured out how to get surround in pulseaudio.
<riskbreaker> whoever suggested going to packages.ubuntu.com for the old kernel
<riskbreaker> its not there...
<riskbreaker> ...
<DanaG> I had to set it to default to 6 channels.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, that also renders me unable to play on my speakers _without- upmixing.
<soto> How do I list LVM groups and the partitions they use?
<crimsun> riskbreaker: use launchpad.net, not packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> riskbreaker: (technically they're archived on launchpadlibrarian.net)
<riskbreaker> any further directions you can give?
<AaronMT> Prior to 8.04 launch, will the release include OO 2.4?
<crimsun> riskbreaker: well, if you can ask a more precise question - perhaps
<riskbreaker> https://launchpad.net/linux
<riskbreaker> from there how do i get to a deb package of 2.6.24-5
<crimsun> riskbreaker: for which arch?
<riskbreaker> 386
<crimsun> riskbreaker: so you're using -generic?
<riskbreaker> yup
<riskbreaker> what's the difference, by the way?
<crimsun> riskbreaker: the arch I asked for doesn't really tell me much.  I needed to know which package you used.
<riskbreaker> ah
<rencore_> crimsun, that did the trick thanks
<crimsun> rencore_: np
<crimsun> riskbreaker: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.24-5.8/+build/498469
<crimsun> riskbreaker: remove "edge." if you're not in the LP beta group
<riskbreaker> thanks!
<riskbreaker> lp beta...?
<crimsun> it'll be self-evident if you need to remove "beta." from the URL
<riskbreaker> well the url worked.
<Roey> crimsun:  I checked with alsamixer....it /seeems/ ok... I don't know how I can map IEC958 to output PCM, though, as with my old card
<Roey> here, I don't seem to have any options with it
<crimsun> Roey: start by running the alsa-info.sh script.
<riskbreaker> but, crimsun: how do i get a package of this
<Roey> crimsun:  ah, rightright
<crimsun> riskbreaker: choose the appropriate package name on the left side
<sourcemaker> what's the right package for flash support mozilla?
<crimsun> sourcemaker: flashplugin-nonfree
<sourcemaker> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np
<riskbreaker> so i'll use dpkg on that and then reboot - sound about right?
<Roey> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/962648
<tanner> i hate saturdays
<Roey> :)
<riskbreaker> wtf saturday's the best day of the week
<tanner> not when there isnt jack on tv to watch and i've exhausted my movie supply
<riskbreaker> tanner: you win this round.
<Roey> tanner:  I can certainly identify with you on "there isn't jack on TV to watch"
<crimsun> sudo -k
<crimsun> err, sorry
<tanner> :D
<Roey> tanner:  80% of TV at any given moment is trash
<Roey> tanner:  and commercials
<Roey> tanner:  B-budget sci-fi channel crud
<riskbreaker> crimsun: just install it and reboot? do i have to select it somewhere else?
<Roey> tanner:  I usually turn it to Animal Planet
<tanner> well, most of the "tv" i watch is downloaded the day after it airs ;)
<Roey> tanner:  ah :)
<Roey> tanner:  see, I dont' have patience to watch a full episode
<Roey> of antyhign
<crimsun> riskbreaker: err, I had assumed you were familiar with that procedure if you're trawling for older kernel packages.
<riskbreaker> i am downgrading because of a problem with my wifi driver
<Roey> crimsun:  sudo -k?
<crimsun> riskbreaker: you need at least linux-image-2.6.24-5-generic and possibly linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-5-generic
<tanner> not too many great shows on, especially this time of year, but a few worth watching, and of course ones that are good repeated a million times, such as House, or Scrubs or South Park and Family Guy and Futurama, etc etc. the Riches is a decent show, outside that, everything else sucks at the moment :(
<crimsun> riskbreaker: after that, you need to ensure that your bootloader is updated properly (which should be handled automatically if you haven't made any modifications)
<Roey> tanner:  aye :)
<Roey> tanner:  your first name is Tanner?  My co-worker named his son Tanner, too
<Roey> his 8-year old son
<riskbreaker> restricted-modules isn't on that page you linked to me. d'oh
<tanner> yeah, i got my name before it was popular 20 years ago ;)
<Roey> :)
<Roey> you're 20
<Roey> ?
<tanner> indeed
<Roey> <-- 27
<Roey> cool
<crimsun> riskbreaker: ...it's a different source package.
<crimsun> riskbreaker: i.e., linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24
 * tanner is currently rewatching the part of the movie "Gladiator" he missed last night cause he was stood up at 5am in the park :(
<thompa> lots of updates but I still got 2 major problems: usb devices on one box, atheros on note
<thompa> Is it the kernel maybe?
<gluer> hey how do i rip those new DVD's that wont read properly? what app do i use in hardy? just hired some dvd's last night
<crimsun> thompa: impossible to tell without further detail.
<nickrud> !piracy | gluer
<ubotu> gluer: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gluer> lol
<DanaG> rip ≢ pirate
<tanner> gluer: i dont believe any open source package has the ability to rip them just yet, however Windows software does exist
<nickrud> DanaG he hired them, not bought them
<thompa> gluer: i used dvd rip or something
<DanaG> Hired?
<thompa> gluer: search in add remove dvd
<nickrud> rented
<DanaG> aah.
<gluer> we say hired in australia
<DanaG> I didn't see that.
<tanner> i hired some DVDs
<nickrud> gluer so, please refrain
<gluer> yeh
<DanaG> aah.
<thompa> crimsun: laptop is still booting, here my walkman wont mount
<tanner> they replay this one movie as many times as i command
<tanner> hell i can even have them only play a given scene if i so choose!
<thompa> crimsun: on the latwst 386 no such device, but on 64 upgraded from alpha yes
<gluer> well when i hire something, its mine until the time i have to give it back, what i choose to do with it is up to me
<gluer> lol
<thompa> crimsun: i can add it to fstab but ..
<crimsun> thompa: if it's detected at all, it's not a kernel issue
<thompa> crimsun: then what about acer_acpi
<crimsun> thompa: ...what about it?
<thompa> crimsun: its what broke
<thompa> crimsun: maybe you can help, what is the new name for it in the kernel?
<crimsun> thompa: what does it have to do with hal, gnome-mount, and usb mass storage?
<thompa> crimsun: on the notebook i can build madwifi on atheros device, until latest upgrade
<thompa> crimsun: the restricted drivers is the only thing new i notice
<crimsun> thompa: please enumerate all the issues, in one sentence, that you feel originate in the kernel.
<Roey> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/962648
<thompa> thompa: since last kernel upgrade there are some device changes, and atheros on acer 5520  issue was resolved by adding acpi_kernel for wireless, well since then I can neither build it or get it to comeup
<thompa> ark5 is one, why is it coming up with different names depending on version
<thompa> so im clueless
<riskbreaker> crimsun: i can't find linux-restricted-modules... even the launchpad search returns no results
<tanner> this movie is so gory, its wonderful =)
<crimsun> riskbreaker: you can't find the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 source package as I noted above?
<thompa> crimsun: I can try backports, maybe acer_acpi  that works is there
<crimsun> thompa: are you implying that acer_acpi as distributed in 12.22 neither loads nor works?
<thompa> if i can still find the post it says acer_acpi being backported
<thompa> crimsun: there is one acer_acpi patch on madwifi for these acer types
<thompa> crimsun: but that i cant build, and the acer_acpi i used from google code is stopped dev
<riskbreaker> i went to edge.launchpad.net and typed linux-restricted-modules in the search bar and no results
<thompa> crimsun: acer_acpi patch or new wireless, also effects windows driver.
<crimsun> riskbreaker: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/2.6.24.6-5.16/+build/498718
<thompa> I also found that the acer_acpi patch affects the soft switch for wireless and therin starts my problem again
<thompa> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crimsun> thompa: you should being applying the patch against linux-source-2.6.24
<crimsun> (where linux-source-2.6.24 is the name of the binary package that you'd install)
<riskbreaker> k let me give this a shot. thanks for your help
<thompa> crimsun: that what i got 2.6.24-12, it works in one or two versions before that, wont build
<crimsun> thompa: then pastebin the compile error
<soto> How do I abandon the installation of partially installed packages?
<thompa> crimsun: ok, im going to update first
<soto> (unconfigured packages)
<Jaymac> Can anyone load help.ubuntu.com
<thompa> crimsun: maybe resticted stuff coming in
<_dan_> hi guys, i installed hardy oday and now i have this weird problem, i can not single click anymore, every click i do is a double click, does anyone have a solution for that?
<thompa> *modules
<Jaymac> _dan_: maybe in nautilus preferences you have set one-click open?
<Jaymac> _dan_: Go to Places > Home
<Jaymac> _dan_: and then Edit > Preferences... Click the bahaviour tab.. and see if Single Click to Open Items is checked
<thompa> crimsun: im in luck http://code.google.com/p/aceracpi/
<thompa> there is now 0.11.2
<_dan_> its not that i open files with one click its like evry cick is a double click, when browsing in gftp or clicking on window title it shades window up
<thompa> crimsun: i can probably install it from this new version, but its a downgrade and atheros is listed and working in hardware drivers window
<thompa> crimsun: i saw some bugs files and i am too stupid to fix it, so I can just use the code
<poseidon> I installed flashplugin-nonfree, however flash doesn't seem to work for me in firefox (or my other browsers)
<SpartanII117> what does not working look like?
<thompa> crimsun: debian packages discontinued, ther
<thompa> crimsun: the guy making it for ubuntu was having some trouble with the kernel
<jaffarkelshac> can anyone get iinto shell tty1-6 ctr+alt+f2 does not work
<Turski> err?
<crimsun> jaffarkelshac: if you're referring to the "blank/can't read tty" issue, it's fixed in ubuntu-hardy.git.
<poseidon> SpartanII117, it tells me that it is missing the plugin
<SpartanII117>  jaffarkelshac: yes, they all work fine here, what kind of graphics card and what driver and version are you using?
<jaffarkelshac> i believe is a via chrome9
<jaffarkelshac> its on my laptop
<soto> Anybody have trouble installing hal update?
<jaffarkelshac> my other 2 problems, my mouse pointer keeps going invisible behind certain tabs and menus and my login res is too high, i can barely see the login. but it gets to normal when i login. i am having it log me in automatically to avoid it
<SpartanII117> posieidon: do you have lib flash support and have you restarted?
<salty-horse> anyone else using xchat 2.8.4 seeing a "+" prefixing all private messages?
<poseidon> SpartanII117, restarted:yes, what is flash lib support?
<poseidon> SpartanII117, I just did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<SpartanII117> and did it pull in libflashsupport?
 * tanner loves this movie :D
<SpartanII117> jaffarkelshac: what GFX card (ati, intel, nvidia) do you have
<jaffarkelshac> Via
<tanner> voodoo!
<SpartanII117> and the driver in xorg.conf is chrome 9?
<SpartanII117> do you have the "xserver-xorg-video-via" package installed?
<jaffarkelshac> my laptop is the amilo li1705. this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208/
<jaffarkelshac> i tried that, no real options come up except for mouse keyboard and its done.
<SpartanII117> try setting your driver to vesa and see if that fixes it
<jaffarkelshac> i know its via chrome9 coz i had a screen res on gutsy and i got someone elses xorg with the same laptop only and edited in the driver and other and it work. i got 1200x800
<poseidon> SpartanII117, how do I install that?
<SpartanII117> it's already installed, you just set a line under the identifier that says Driver        "vesa"
<poseidon> SpartanII117, apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via said the newest version is installed
<Stormx2> Flash movies only play for 2 seconds. I haven't had this problem in years, so I don't know how to fix it. Any suggestions?
<heartsblood> Does the version of compiz in hardy still crash while 3d apps are running?
<crdlb> compiz can handle that fine, it's your drivers that may not :)
<heartsblood> not sure I follow
<heartsblood> The version in gutsy will only run full screen 3d apps for about 15 minutes before it forces it to windowed mode and locks up the rest of the UI.
<SpartanII117> posiedon, you just use apt-get install libflashsupport
<heartsblood> is wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<Osax> hi all
<Osax> I have a Dell Latitude D520. When using the Live 8.04 CD, I can't use wired/wireless network
<Osax> Network Manager shows me the wireless networks available but can't connect to any (encrypted or not)
<Osax> same goes to wired, I get an IP from dhcp but it i can't even ping the gateway
<Osax> my eth0 is broadcom and wifi is intel3945. please help
<noelferreira> i am using amd64 and ATI Xpress 200 M with compiz running WITHOUT XGL server. I have this problek: with totem or smplayer i only can see video in fullscreen. using mplayer with -vo xv option i only see video if it is not fullscreen. any reported bug about this?
<poseidon> SpartanII117, it says that it already has the latest version of libflashsuport
<KalEl> hi, how can i set a standby time for my monitor? `xset q` shows shows "Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0"
<SpartanII117> ok, beond that i cant really help except to ask if you've restarted?
<poseidon> KalEl, system->pref->screensaver?
<poseidon> SpartanII117, yep
<KalEl> i've turned screensaver off from there, but in power management i've said Put display to sleep when inactive for 15 minutes
<edwardxp> help! i deleted my /etc/group :((
<SpartanII117> poseidon: sorry then
<edwardxp> what can i do?
<_dan_> when upgrading from gutsy to hardy, self defined nautilus-actions wont work anymore, cant find a way to get them to work
<soto> How do I recreate /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin?
<_dan_> anyone?
<poseidon> So does anyone else know how I can get flash to work in firefox?
<poseidon> SpartanII117, np, thanks for your help :)
<poseidon> quicktime videos seem to work just fine
<edwardxp> what should i do when i delete my /etc/group ?
<blueyed> Is network broken for other after resuming from hibernation since a few days? I suspect it's because of the fix for bug 162654..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162654 in pm-utils "networkmanager (0.6.5-0ubuntu16.7.10.0) needs to be restarted manually after suspend using pm-utils, while functioning correctly using acpi" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162654
<blueyed> s/other/others/
<crimsun> it works fine here
<blueyed> On a desktop system?
<blueyed> I need to "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" to make it work.
<crimsun> blueyed: two laptops (Pentium 3 and Pentium D)
<blueyed> testing..
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-30
<DanaG> STick those two together, you get Pentium 3D.
<ere4si> blueyed: hi
<jaffarkelshac> just fixed my res problem, edited the xorg. addes a subsection with mode now its 1200x800 at login and desktop
<blueyed_> According to "lsmod" before and after, the modules removed by unload_network in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/50modules are missing after resume. I will re-open the bug report.
<SpartanII117> nice,
<SpartanII117> jeffar: fix your terminals problem?
<jaffarkelshac> nahh
<DanaG> Oh god, compiz looks hilariously bad if you use 3D with a 2-sided desktop/
<jaffarkelshac> but i dont use tty1 just wanted the option
<SpartanII117> can you boot into recovery mode?
<DanaG> Before anybody tries it, I must say this: EPILEPSY WARNING!
<DanaG> "it" being 2-sided cube with "3d" plugin.
<crimsun> bah to window managers, generally.
<SpartanII117> BB: dinner
<DanaG> Oh hey, when I get my next laptop, I may ditch my Creative card (that now has the top removed).  Would there be any benefit to me giving it to any kernel developers, or such?
 * tanner needs more decent movies to occupy my spring break with
<DanaG> I just wish somebody would make an "oxygen" or "virtuoso" (what's the difference?) card for notebooks.
<crimsun> DanaG: sure
<poseidon> Installed flashplugin-nonfree and restarted firefox+ubuntu, but flash still doesn't seem to work.  Any suggestions as to how to get it to work?
<jast-mxm> questions: I am using kde4 and i changed the window decoration from oxygen to kde 2 and kde now crashes at login
<jast-mxm> is there a way to change the window decoration back via commandline?
<DanaG> you could make the window manager not-executable, and then log in and reset the setting.
<jast-mxm> oo how do i do that?
<DanaG> find the path to kwin (or kwin-kde4) and sudo chmod -x /the/path
<DanaG> And then to make it executable again, +x.
<jast-mxm> awesome thanks, i'll give that a try
<mat__> hi?
<DanaG> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mat__> hello... i have 8.04... and i have the dell e1705 laptop... it's my understanding that this wireless network adapter was should now be natively with the new kernel that came out... but i cant seem to get the network card working... any help?
<gordon> Hobbsee, Your Help test LTS upgrade link in the Topic section takes you to how to upgrade - not how to test.
<jast-mxm> hey danag
<jast-mxm> it was plasma that was crashing
<DanaG> aah.
<jast-mxm> i am at least at my desktop w/ plasma disabled
<DanaG> Cool.
<jast-mxm> bu ti need to change that decor back so i can run this normally
<DanaG> That 'chmod -x
<DanaG> can be handy sometimes.
<jast-mxm> yeah that did allow me to at least get here
<jast-mxm> but i have to run everything from alt+f2
<jast-mxm> since plasma is disabled
<jast-mxm> i don't know what the command is to launch the system-settings window
<DanaG> !beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DanaG> baah, I'll just go to the fridge.
<DanaG> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<adinc> hello, i would like to make use of wicd, when i install this the package manager says that network-manager-gnome shold be removed (this is ok) but it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, can someone tell me what i will miss when removing ubuntu-desktop
<jast-mxm> brb
<sintacto> just upgraded no sound
<sintacto> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<sintacto> I looked around but coulnt find a good how to
<sintacto> any sugestions?
<ryanov> adinc: Nothing.
<sintacto> a command to switch back to alsa
<sintacto> ?
<ryanov> adinc: BTW, the wireless does still work for me.
<ryanov> But someone was in here earlier saying theirs didn't.
<ryanov> ubuntu-desktop is just a virtual, used to select a group of packages.
<adinc> ryanov: there is a workaround which works for me aswell now
<ryanov> You don't need it itself
<adinc> ryanov: can i safely remove ubuntu-desktop?
<ryanov> Yes, there are no files in the package.
<adinc> ok
<ryanov> Adding it back would put back network manager...that's about it.
<jast-mxm> hmm
<adinc> ryanov: what is this package then for
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone here have Youtube working on amd_64 kubuntu 8.04 ?
<sintacto> pulse audio no worky?
<jast-mxm> plasma is getting a signal 1 sigsev
<jast-mxm> any idea how to fix this?
<ryanov> adinc: To add all the pieces needed to have a Ubuntu desktop.
<adinc> ryanov: did you see this workaround? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4612681#post4612681
<tanner> flash is generally unstable on 64bit linux Roey, although it works at times on my ubuntu box
<ryanov> It's like having a keyword for a bunch of packages.
<ryanov> But doesn't contain any files itself.
<sintacto> no sound for 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<Roey> tanner, you're referring to Gnash specifically?
<ryanov> Makes it easy to install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop and make all the changes needed at once.
<tanner> Roey: no? the Adobe binary for flash support
<Roey> oh
<Roey> they have a package for amd64????
<jast-mxm> anyone familiar w/ plasma causing a sigsev?
<ryanov> adinc: Thanks for that. I actually happened to hear that another way.
<tanner> roey, no
<adinc> ryanov: ryanov how?
<ryanov> adinc: I am a member of the network manager list.
<jimiridge> still up taner?
<ryanov> adinc: And I asked a question about iwlwifi and WPA a few weeks ago.
<Roey> tanner:  oh... you used a hack hehe
<adinc> ryanov: i see
<ryanov> adinc: That was their answer.
<Roey> tanner:  some sort of hack to get it all working
<adinc> ryanov: i'm happy there is a solution
<Roey> tanner:  I have a 64-bit intel core here
<ryanov> I only have WEP working -- haven't had occasion to try WPA yet since I reinstalled.
<ryanov> Anyhow, I have to go off to my evening. TTFN, glad to hear everyone's set now. :)
<adinc> ryanov: me too, i'm working with wep
<jimiridge> heh
<tanner> roey there is a wrapper that allows it to work
<jimiridge> wep sucks i can crack it ;)
<tanner> jimiridge: welcome to 2005
<jimiridge> can even crack WPA if your key is in my dictionary word list
<jimiridge> last i checked it was 2008
<tanner> indeed
<DanaG> My passphrase is *************************  <- that many characters
<DanaG> with_MIXED_CASE;and_punctuation.
<DarkMageZ> ah, i was wondering why i couldn't bruteforce yours. i wasn't extreme enough :p
<DanaG> Oh, and I use WPA2 with AES.
<DanaG> Too bad you can't Wine Steam from an NTFS-3G partition.
<dns53> well you can ln -s to the big data files from windows
<DanaG> I tried running it directly, and got errors about something about memory mapping.
<DanaG> heh, I like unicode.  File name I have:   ファルコン☆パーン（イ゛ェアアアアアMIX）.avi
<DanaG> What does it say?  I don't have a clue.  But it's something amusing.
<jimiridge> ln -s /mn/NTFSroot/  /home/user42/.wine/drive_c/SubC_drive
<DanaG> Well, right now my ntfs thingy is RO due to unclean unmount, anyway.
<jimiridge> dunno how well a "real" install would work as a wine root
<DanaG> Oh, and Wine+Pulseaudio == does not work.
<dns53> i would expect there is a mount option to use utf8 names instead of just english names, that would fix that problem
<DanaG> That's not the issue.  utf-8 works fine.
<jimiridge> guess it would be worth a try dump the full registry and import it to wine
<DanaG> The problem is some specific filesystem action -- a specific way of opening a file -- that ntfs-3g does not support.
<mttr> would there be  a grub issue on the latest beta
<KalEl> for some reason gpm is not putting my display to sleep, can anyone help?
<jimiridge> gpm? the mouse daemon? or apm the advanced power manager?
<dns53> or gdm?
<shirish> DanaG: can u look at bug 203513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203513 in gnome-power-manager "display doesn't go to sleep after today's gnome-power-manager update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203513
<SpartanII117> wine does work with a system root form an actuall install of XP.
<jimiridge> have you tried?
<KalEl> gnome power manager
<KalEl> sorry
<SpartanII117> yes
<shirish> KalEl: what are/were u saying about gnome-power-manager?
<KalEl> thanks that bug seems to summarize it, i'll put my gnome-power-manager --no-daemon --verbose entry
<KalEl> shirish, g-p-m doesn't put my screen to suspend even though i've asked it to
<KalEl> instead the screensaver continues to display
<mttr> having a problem with grub after install  can someone help
<shirish> KalEl: this is the problem even I'm having, look at bug 203513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203513 in gnome-power-manager "display doesn't go to sleep after today's gnome-power-manager update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203513
<KalEl> yes thanks, i'll put my comment up there
<shirish> KalEl: cool :)
<jaffarkelshac> i cant get the command get to work
<SpartanII117> wget?
<jaffarkelshac> so there is not get?, wget works
<SpartanII117> get is not a valid ubuntu command
<jaffarkelshac> it might have been a typo then
<SpartanII117> are you looking for git, the content management system?
<shirish> KalEl: did u put up the comment on the bug?
<KalEl> just now did
<shirish> SpartanII117: shouldn't it be source content management system?
<shirish> ;)
<SpartanII117> yes
<SpartanII117> well i'll be off... about to go watch terminator...
<KalEl> for desktop it probably won't matter as much, but for laptops it will cause problem - can we set the priority to high?
<shirish> KalEl: how were u able to get the --verbose thing?
<Luckrider> does anyone know of a dock for Hardy Heron?
<mttr> its avant or something
<KalEl> shirish, i killed gnome-power-manager, then i started it with "--no-daemon --verbose" switches
<shirish> KalEl: give me in baby steps, would do the same, and post my findings too as well.
<L33tMasta> I'm having issues streaming avi, MP3, MKV and other media files from a wired Vista PC to an 8.04 Ubuntu setup that's 4 days old. I can't access the Vista PC via the network but i can mount it maually using the "Connect to server" option
<KalEl> shirish, open terminal, type the following two commands "killall gnome-power-manager", "gnome-power-manager --no-daemon --verbose 1& > ~/gpm.txt" will create the file. Use Control-C to get back to the terminal
<L33tMasta> Also when movie player DOES play anything, it plays it very slowly
<cyclonut> howdy folks :)
<L33tMasta> sup
<cyclonut> I am in need of a few kind souls who are in the mood to help me out... I am testing a bit of software and I need some visitors
<L33tMasta> what kind of program?
<cyclonut> L33tMasta: website. wanna hit it?
<L33tMasta> I'm down
<L33tMasta> url?
<baudelaire> Hey guys -- has anyone been having the same problem with Audacious I have?  The audacious presets/equilizer do not work or are miscalibrated -- the only way to get a "normal" sounding music fiile is to turn the equilizer off
<KalEl> shirish, another problem i am facing is that after the computer wakes up from suspend (to RAM), it behaves as if i've removed the ethernet chord - no LAN connection detected till reboot
<KalEl> not sure if you can confirm it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/206397
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206397 in acpi-support "Hardy - network (LAN) stops after suspend to ram" [Undecided,New]
<cyclonut> you entered your location as "hell" which doesnt work
<cyclonut> :-P
<L33tMasta> ahaha
<shirish> KalEl: this is strange, gpm.txt is empty
<KalEl> your gpm.txt? you can try removing the "1& > ~/gpm.txt" part
<KalEl> and see if anything comes on the terminal
<KalEl> then copy/paste to some text file
<shirish> KalEl: would do, btw shouldn't it be sudo killall gnome-powermanager
<KalEl> yeah right
<shirish> sudo killall gnome-power-manager
<KalEl> ok thanks... i'll catch some sleep and will check back the status of the bug later :)
<L33tMasta> Does anyone have any ideas as to the network issue I'm having?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> hey, I just installed the beta of ubuntu 8.04, and now I have a problem with sound, it's distorted.
<davmonster> will I be able to update the HH beta up to HH final without uninstalling the beta?
<katakaio> davmonster: Yes, you won't have any trouble there
<dns53> yes, just dist-upgrade after it is released
<davmonster> sweet
<davmonster> thanks!
<katakaio> No problem
<katakaio> Has anyone here tweaked their Compiz settings in Hardy?
<Cristatus> there's no IRC clients bundled with HH?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> is this a problem with my drivers
<katakaio> (a la cube, expose, etc)
<katakaio> Cristatus: Yes, Pidgin handles IRC
<Cristatus> apart from pidgin
<Cristatus> i don't really like pidgin for IRC
<bastid_raZor> Cristatus; i use Xchat .. i like it better than Pidgin's IRC protocol
<dns53> i use xchat myself
<Cristatus> i'm using Xchat at the moment
<katakaio> I didn't like it until I downloaded the Pidgin Pack
<timing> This channel is getting bigger and bigger :-)
<ZiggyFish_laptop> anyone?
<emma> Hello friendly people
<katakaio> This included some plugins called IRC Helper, IRC More, etc
<Cristatus> except that i'm used to using mIRC, and that has ctrl-tab features to switch between joined channels
<katakaio> Well then I guess the answer is no
<bastid_raZor> !sound | ZiggyFish_laptop
<ubotu> ZiggyFish_laptop: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<timing> is there a powerpc version for hardy heron? I have an old macmini which i want to turn into an ubuntu desktop
<Cristatus> what's the pidgin pack?
<emma> Cristatus,  i recommend xchat
<katakaio> pidgin-plugin-pack
<emma> katakaio, huh, what's that?
<Cristatus> is that for pidgin?
<katakaio> Apt-get that one for a slew of light, useful plugins for Pidgin
<katakaio> Sure is
<Cristatus> ooo...
<emma> I have pidgin
<Cristatus> i thoguht that was for xchat
<timing> is there a powerpc version for hardy heron? I have an old macmini which i want to turn into an ubuntu desktop
<emma> I think for chat on IRC xchat is much much better than pidgin
<katakaio> Nope - you download the package and only enable the plugins you want
<davmonster> irssi ftw
<Cristatus> are there any interesting plugins for xchat?
<emma> Pidgin is a messenger client.
<emma> Cristatus check out #xchat
<katakaio> emma: I agree, although since I use Pidgin for everything else, it was convenient
<bastid_raZor> katakaio; i'll have to try that out..
<Cristatus> thanks emma
<katakaio> And the pack takes out the rough edges of IRC
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, there's a bug in Gutsy which does not allow me to use my stylus on my Toshiba m200 .... how can I know if this is fixed in Hardy ?
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: try the Ubuntu forums
<EnderTheThird> Anyone able to point me to some info on getting Vinagre up and running?  What do I need to do to enable VNC connections on my computers?
<katakaio> I often go there to see if some other brave soul has seen if the problem is fixed in an alpha/beta
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, tx, I'm lost in there, that's why I came to ask it here .... English is not my strongest point :(
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: I see. You sound great to me :-D
<Armagguedes> hello
<katakaio> Unfortunately, the odds of someone in here having tried your specific issue are very slim
<Armagguedes> i've just installed Kubuntu Hardy, and it's not recognizing my pendrives when i insert them
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, I'm so sorr but I realy do not understand what you mean
<Armagguedes> HAL is installed
<davmonster> how unstable is HH?
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: There are less than 300 people in this chat room
<davmonster> is it useable until april 24th?
<katakaio> There is a very low chance that someone here will have solved your problem
<davmonster> or is it likely to crash and burn everything
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, so that means that nobody will be able to answer me, is that correct ?
<katakaio> davmonster: I've found that the distro itself is pretty solid, but it causes other programs to crash with some regularity
<patrickva>  I burnt an iso image of ubuntu and i tried the "try ubuntu" option, but it brings me to a command prompt
<katakaio> So it won't burn everything or even crash the OS
<patrickva> And it doesn't load up
<Luckrider> Hi, does anyone know how to get the emerald themes to work with compiz fusion
<patrickva> A bunch of errors appear
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: probably not
<davmonster> 'other programs'?
<patrickva> What gives?
<Luckrider> any help is greatly appreciated
<katakaio> For me, the list so far is gnome-panel, pidgin, banshee, deluge
<davmonster> ah, ta
<patrickva> Anyone?
<katakaio> Annoying? Yes, but life-threatening? nope
<katakaio> patrickva: I haven't tried the "Try Ubuntu" option
<Luckrider> hm patrickva
<Pici> !patience | patrickva
<ubotu> patrickva: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Luckrider> it is passible that there is a disk error
<katakaio> I've only done a clean install
<Luckrider> or, it is a hardware issue
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, thanks anyway, I'll try to check it using a beta version
<jimiridge> huh?
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: Wish we could be more helpful. Good luck!
<AirBender> anyone having big issues with nspluginwrapper on hadry amd64?
<Luckrider> I haven't tried he try ubuntu option either, I just used my disk for install
<Boohbah> what is ubuntu version 9 going to be called?
<Boohbah> indignant ibis?
<katakaio> Intrepid Ibex?
<AirBender> but this is 8.10
<Luckrider> is that final already?
<Boohbah> oh there is an 8.10?
<Luckrider> the name
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, maybe next time ;) I hope there is a live version of that beta and I hope it will not mess up my configuration
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: I think there is a live option on the standard CD (called "Try Ubuntu")
<patrickva> It loads a bootloader>command prompt
<patrickva> Instead of going to a GUI
<Luckrider> yeah
<Luckrider> that is strange
<patrickva> I have a Nvidia8800GTX card
<patrickva> Should I switch to the onboard graphics card?
<Luckrider> it never did that with older version
<Luckrider> *versions
<Luckrider> It should automaticly choose one
<katakaio> patrickva: Congrats on the card, but nvidia cards don't play nice with Ubuntu out of the box
<Luckrider> Mine loaded without the graphics card at first
<patrickva> That's pretty cool of the Ubuntu developers to do that.
<patrickva> Not.
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, that's correct, for the Alpha which is running on another machine.  I'll cross my fingers for the beta :D
<Meatgrinder> nice tude
<katakaio> patrickva: Can you see if the vesa driver is loaded instead of the nvidia driver at install?
<Luckrider> yeah but still, the live should run in gui without a graphics card
<patrickva> How do I tell?
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: It is on the beta. I remember installing it on my computer and seeing that option
<EnderTheThird> What do I need to do to enable remote connections via VNC/Vinagre?
<patrickva> It gives a bunch of errors at the bootloader command prompt too
<patrickva> It worked before I had the new Nvidia card.
<katakaio> patrickva: Oh, yikes - it's been too long
<Luckrider> there could be something wrong with the disk
<jimiridge> you know what. since i have like 3 ubuntu boxes it might prove usefull to make a nfs server for /var/cache/apt
<patrickva> Okay..
<Meatgrinder> might want to checksum
<katakaio> Vesa is sort of like the generic video driver that will at least get you to install successfuly
<patrickva> The 7.04 Ubuntu disk made my computer beep
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, thanks again, I've got another question which might not be on topic here ... but is it possible to downgrade from gutsy to feisty ?
<jimiridge> ubuntu mirrors prolly hate me
<katakaio> *sucessfully
<katakaio> *er, you know what i mean :P
<Luckrider> btw, does anyone know how to use emerald themes with fusion?
<Meatgrinder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: Yes and no - you can perform a clean Feisty install
<katakaio> However, the kernel will be updated to the most recent version, which may not be what you want
<Luckrider> I have compiz fusion and it works, and I have emerald, but I can't seem to figure out how to use the themes
<katakaio> I do not know of a way to down-grade in the OS
<Pici> Downgrading is not supported.
<Luckrider> frsh install is though
<Luckrider> *fresh
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, I should have had that idea myself if, sorry to bother you with stupid questions
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: Don't worry! That is why we are here
<jimiridge> you could make a whole system backup like a gentoo stage 4
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, downloading the beta right now, otherwise I'll have to go back to Feisty ...
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: good luck
<katakaio> AutoMatriX: what is your first language?
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, I do thik I will need it
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, dutch and/or french
<katakaio> !fr | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tanner> meh, well, now im bored as hell
<katakaio> There may be a Dutch channel as well
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, there's nobody answering or awake there anymore :D
<katakaio> Ah, you already tried - sorry
<AutoMatriX> katakaio, it's 0358 in europe, right now
<Luckrider> that is early
<davmonster> it's 2:58 I think
<davmonster> unless you are talking about spain
<Luckrider> I have had some of those mornings
<davmonster> and east europe
<katakaio> Sometimes you'll get people from Vietnam or Polynesia in there
<davmonster> but yeah, it's late/early
<AutoMatriX> davmonster, we just switched from winter to summer time, so 0200 has become 030 Hrs
<davmonster> I know
<davmonster> heh
<katakaio> gtg . . . good luck everyone
<davmonster> but it was only an hour
<davmonster> not 2
<ReflectiveSight> Anybody up for a mind bender?
<Cristatus> depends whether it's ubuntu related or not
 * tanner is bored
<emma> Is it related to Ubuntu?
<ReflectiveSight> yes
<Cristatus> if it isn't, i may be
<ReflectiveSight> I am running 8.04beta and I have Opera installed and Firefox-2 installed.  In the preferred applications I have set firefox as being the default browser for opening url's.  I have two url's saved on my desktop and when I click on one it opens firefox, however when I click on the other it opens opera.  If I drag a url from firefox's url bar to the desktop and then double-click on the newly created icon it still opens opera.  Why if firefox is s
<Cristatus> if it is, i'm not experienced enough
<emma> ReflectiveSight, I saw you ask that same question in #ubuntu
<ReflectiveSight> then I was sent here :)
<Cristatus> are there and extensions on the file?
<jimiridge> fricken console-kit-daemon
<emma> Oh. I hope someone can help you.
<ReflectiveSight> the file is just the standard icon that gets created when you drag a url from the browser to the desktop.
<ReflectiveSight> an ls shows that both of the files have a .desktop extension and are both test files.
<baudelaire> Hey guys -- has anyone been having the same problem with Audacious I have?  The audacious presets/equilizer do not work or are mis calibrated (i.e. sounds horrible) -- the only way to get a "normal" sounding music fiile is to turn the equilizer off
<ReflectiveSight> test=text
<Cristatus> to install conky on HH, do I just do sudo apt-get install conky ?
<Cristatus> or is there a different procedure for HH?
<jianfei> cris: i just use synaptic
<jianfei> im running conky now
<jaffarkelshac> any good games for hardy
<Cristatus> jianfei, do i have to use a different repo?
<jianfei> no
<Cristatus> or does it come from the default list of repos?
<jianfei> default
<Boohbah> jaffarkelshac: enemy territory
<jianfei> cris: the go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865 for some setups
<Cristatus> i've already got a set up i'd like to use, but thanks for the link
<Cristatus> i'll bookmark it
<jianfei> cheers
<shadeofgrey> can someone please point me in the direction of precise directions as to how i add 8.04 beta to a macbookpro (first gen) thatrs already a vista leopard dual boot environment?
<shadeofgrey> ive run the liveCD and everything including my dual monitor setup works
<shadeofgrey> its time to get back to where i belong
<Boohbah> shadeofgrey: try gparted or qtparted to resize partitions
<shadeofgrey> uhm
<shadeofgrey> no
<ethana2> whoa
<ethana2> pidgin went to 2.4
<ethana2> heh, i was confused for a while
<ethana2> 'why is it acting different today?'
<poseidon> Does ubuntu have some sort of psuedo ctrl+alt+del ?
<jimiridge> doing that on console causes a reboot to be initiated
<Lazarus> Hello all...I have a VNC question that I havn't found an answer to in the forums. Details follow:
<Lazarus> I've installed 8.04 on a PC, and I can VNC into the "shared" desktop session no problem, but I want to be able to vnc into a completely different session, so two users can use the PC at the same time.
<Lazarus> Everything I've tried has resulted in errors, or a gray screen with the X cursor.
<thelsdj> how can I get firefox to act as xulrunner? with a firefox 3.0 beta download i can run 'firefox -app myapplication.ini' but can't do that with the firefox built into hardy, thoughts?
<EnsGabe> Just did an update cycle, and now nspluginviewer crashes on all flash objects using Konqueror.  Works fine in Firefox, and I'm using Gnash, so not an Adobe issue.  Any ideas?
<cyclonut> does anyone else get a "cannot unmount volume" error message when ejecting a CD
<Armagguedes> i've just installed Kubuntu Hardy, and it's not recognizing my pendrives when i insert them
<DanaG> Oh, I've been pinged.
<adlin5000> not sure if this is a hardy bug or not so I'll just ask, I just installed gxine (along with all dependencies). now all video (totem, gxine, firefox) all have a blue tint. any thoughts
<shirish> DanaG: did u see the issue I mentioned?
<Armagguedes> on kubuntu hardy kde4, how do i install the kde3 desktop?
<cyclonut> gosh darnit
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/bugs/203513
<DanaG> oh.
<cyclonut> latest updates broke sound
<jast-mxm> any way to force a reinstall of plasma?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203513 in gnome-power-manager "display doesn't go to sleep after today's gnome-power-manager update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shirish> bug 203513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203513 in gnome-power-manager "display doesn't go to sleep after today's gnome-power-manager update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203513
<jast-mxm> and put everything back to defaults?
<shirish> DanaG: tyom thought perhaps u can do something about it? At the very least see if u have the same issue
<jast-mxm> how can i force a reinstall of plasma so everything resets to defaults?
<jimiridge> whats plasma? does it have a .plasma folder in your home dir?
<jast-mxm> or at least force a reinstall of kde and all its dependencies?
<keith-> jast-mxm: it probably has a folder in .kde you can delete
<jast-mxm> plasma is the prettiness in kde
<jimiridge> rm ~/.plasma/*
<jast-mxm> ok because i changed plasma's window decor to kde 2 and it crashes now
<jimiridge> or .kde will remove your saved settings
<jast-mxm> its the equivalent of not having explorer in windows
<DanaG> WTF?  I horizontal scrolled and got a helluvalot of 'back' and 'forward' actions!
<DanaG> GOod way to lock up Firefox.
<DanaG> BackBackBackBackBackBackBackBackForwardForwardForwardBack
<pppoe_dude> Hello
<Hydrogen> yea
<Hydrogen> firefox is pretty bad
<Hydrogen> at switching between pages
<davmonster> hello
<Hydrogen> and in general
<Hydrogen> but
<Hydrogen> especially there
<pppoe_dude> If anyone here has a nice hardy setup and would like to share their desktop, please post it to www.xshot.org and share!
<jast-mxm> well deleting .kde didn't work
<jast-mxm> i might just have to reinstall
<adlin5000> not sure if this is a hardy bug or not so if this is the wromg place to ask let me know. I just installed gxine (along with all dependencies). now all video (totem, gxine, firefox) all have a blue tint. Im running 8.04 beta with everything updated. any thoughts?
<pppoe_dude> just trying to get a bunch of community screenshots rather than one style of screenshots for hardy, since a lot of people are looking for hardy screenies
<pppoe_dude> this is the hardy page so far: http://www.xshot.org/category/os/ubuntu-hardy-heron-810?
<pppoe_dude> and as you can see, not interesting stuff in there :)
<pppoe_dude> not much*
<jast-mxm> ok, so here is my situation, i need to basically force reinstall of plasma because it keeps crashing everything i startup kde
<jast-mxm> if that doesn't work i'm just reinstalling
<dns53> have you tried apt-get --reinstall install application?
<cyclonut> anyone getting horribly choppy sound in VLC on dvd playback?
<jast-mxm> yeah :(
<jast-mxm> well i tried reinstalling libplasma0 which is the only thing i can seem to think of that is plasma
<dns53> well apt-get --purge remove application and start again and see if that helps
 * DanaG wonders if Wine will be installed by default, since Hardy offers to autorun CD stuff.
<jast-mxm> i'll try it
<cyclonut> jast-mxm: what about kdecore?
<cyclonut> jast-mxm: from what I am reading, it contains plasma
<jast-mxm> reinstall that too?
<jast-mxm> ok
<cyclonut> kde4-core
<jast-mxm> because basically once i changed the window decor to kde2 from oxygen plasma just crashes upon login
<jast-mxm> so do a purge remove of kde4-core and libplasma0
<jast-mxm> then reinstall
<jast-mxm> here's hoping for the best ^_^
<Rukus> hi. in my "hardware drivers manager" it lists nothing. is this normal? i have done all the hardy upgrades. i wanted to use ti to enable proprietary drivers for b3
<Rukus> b43
<jimiridge> pppoe_dude, you do know there are minor if even vidual changes in the hardy/gutsy default install
<keith-> Rukus: you can enable it with the restricted driver manager i believe... or is it not in there either
<Rukus> i think what i am referring to is the new version of that
<Rukus> or i dont know
<Wrath> If your trying to install a 43xx wireless card, i've been having trouble getting my 4318 to work
<pppoe_dude> jimiridge, yes hence i asked if anyone has a nice setup, not necessarily the default one
<jimiridge> biggest diff is the wallpaper
<pppoe_dude> so that people can see :)
<Rukus> bah thats what i have Wrath
<pppoe_dude> i guess to showcase the potential, etc
<Wrath> I think i might have finally got it, but i have a feeling when I reboot its going to die again.
<MTecknology> Why can I not run a signed java applet, but I can run an unsigned applet
<Wrath> It wouldn't even let me use the ndiswrapper drivers, because the b43 and ssb refused to stay unloaded.
<Rukus> well surely my modem, graphics card and wireless card are supposed to show up in my Hardware Device Manager? but thye do not!!
<Wrath> My wireless card showed up there, but installing that driver didn't work.
<jast-mxm> you're my hero!
<jast-mxm> i'll post this one the forums
<Rukus> i just recently did all upgrades and apparently that was supposed to fix it. well my wireless light is actually on.. but
<Wrath> Its not detecting any networks?
<Rukus> no
<jast-mxm> i did a little more than just a purge of libplasma1 and kde4-core
<jast-mxm> i also removed .kde and .kde4
<Rukus> wait
<Rukus> it is now!
<Rukus> knetwork manager isnt doing anything tho
<Wrath> I'll brb, I'm going to reboot and see if i actually got this fixed
<Wrath> then i'll tell you what i did if it worked
<MTecknology> 8.04 runs Java on 64bit Firefox but it will only run unsigned applets. Is this a bug, something that hasn't been implemented yet, or just a huge gap that needs to be met someday? Anybody know?
<MTecknology> hrm.... I made that bold :S
<Rukus> Wrath u here
<Rukus> ok seriously. nothing shows up in my hardware drivers manaager
<Wrath> Get the wireless it to work yet?
<Wrath> *Get the wireless to work yet?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> ubotu: the tutorial that you directed to me, didn't work, but, changing the PCM volume in gnome-volume-control did, thanks
<jast-mxm> rukus: what does lspci show you in the console?
<Rukus> i tried modprobe b43 and the light came on
<Rukus> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Rukus> i am gonna reboot maybe
<jast-mxm> so apparently xinerama still is a no go w/ desktop effects
<jast-mxm> because i am using 2 monitors on 2 gfx cards i have to use xinerama to have 1 extended desktop
<EnderTheThird> Can someone tell me what's going on with tab completion in Hardy?  it's not working for apt-get
<jast-mxm> are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<jast-mxm> er...rather gnome or kde?
<EnderTheThird> Ubuntu, Gnome
<jast-mxm> hmm, i'm not sure, i had no issues w/ gnome and tab completion but i do have plenty to say about tab completion in kde
<Wrath> EnderTheThird: It doesn't work with me for atp-get either in kubuntu beta 1
<EnderTheThird> It's incredibly annoying...  :-/
<sintacto> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<sintacto> not working with pulse audio
<jast-mxm> yeah, i can't get it to work w/ apt-get or aptitude
<sintacto> any ideas
<sintacto> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<sintacto> help?
<jester7> anyone here on amd64 version?
<EnderTheThird> jester7: yeah
<sintacto> 386
<mttr_1> i can't it to boot up on the hard drive,, god i hate grub
<sintacto> who has sound?
<jester7> EnderTheThird: i have a weird issue, but i can only replicate it on one website.  wanted to see if you get it too.  http://img.4chan.org/v/
<jimiridge> dangit
<EnderTheThird> jest7:   .... what's the problem?
<jimiridge> i just found out my webcam nolonger auto works like it did with gutsy
<EnderTheThird> jester7, i mean
<jimiridge> and i dont know what kernel module it used
<jester7> EnderTheThird: the page does not show up unless i scroll down then back up
<mttr_1> i would like just to boot up.. grub isn't getting installed correctly
<EnderTheThird> jester7: It's probably just crappy webpage design.
<sintacto> mttr_1 try lilo?
<EnderTheThird> jester7:  I'm getting some problems with the alignment and whatnot too.
<jester7> EnderTheThird: but it doesn't happen on any other.  not windows, not gutsy, not hardy 32bit
<mttr_1> there was no lilo option during the install process
<sintacto> oh
<talntid> dumdedum
<talntid> half way through the hardy upgrade...
<jester7> EnderTheThird: i dont' even know how to explain the issue.  does that site work for you?
<sintacto> way dumb
<sintacto> were are the smarty guys
<EnderTheThird> jester7:  not sure.  I can see the site no problem, and everything on it.  but i get alignment problems and images appearing over text after scrolling up and down
<sintacto> who could send me off on a path to fixing 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<sintacto> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<jester7> EnderTheThird: ahh, see, i get that too, but the weird part is that i have to scroll down, then back up, to even see it.  otherwise, the last page i was at is still there
<jester7> i have to scroll down and up to make it go away
<jester7> even when i switch tabs
<EnderTheThird> jester7:  maybe a video driver problem.  i'm on nvidia, whatever driver's in the repos
<jester7> EnderTheThird: i'm on ATI's newest, that could be it, it's just odd that that webpage is the only one i can replicate it on
<Wrath> It might just be a coding error with that site too
<lxuser> hey im having problems with my resolution
<sintacto> there are other web pages to look at jester7
<lxuser> i started out in 640x480 and tried the reconfigure script
<cyclonut> is anyone else having terrible (unusable) DVD playback under hardy?
<sintacto> no sound
<sintacto> sound?
<lxuser> that didnt really do anything so i changed it in xorg.conf to 800x600 just playing around, now my stuff is sort of screwed up
<sintacto> hear stuff?
<lxuser> is there another reconfigure script i dont know about?
<cyclonut> Ive got plenty of sound
<cyclonut> its choppy though
<sintacto> pulse audio help
<cyclonut> the image is trash too
<sintacto> free beer
<sintacto> !!!!!!1!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lxuser> ... guess not.
<cyclonut> lxuser: no I dont think there is
<cyclonut> lxuser: have you tried just deleting xorg.conf?
<cyclonut> (and of course, by 'delete' I mean rename to something else)
<lxuser> is that a good idea?
<cyclonut> latest X can run without it
<cyclonut> but
<Wrath> Did you try to do: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<jast-mxm> how about cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bkcp
<lxuser> of course
<jast-mxm> just in case :P
<cyclonut> remember that you can switch to a text terminal with ctrl + alt + F1-6
<cyclonut> lxuser: then you can just restore your partially-working xorg.conf
<lxuser> well im in xorg now
<lxuser> but the enhancment thingy crashed
<lxuser> whatever its called
<jast-mxm> lxuser: what graphics card are you using?
<lxuser> and im stuck in 640x480
<lxuser> a geforce 7600
<jast-mxm> ok, this will be your best friend
<jast-mxm> nvidia-xserver-settings
<lxuser> command not found
<jast-mxm> er sorry, sudo apt-get nvidia-xconfig
<jast-mxm> then run that
<lxuser> ah
<jast-mxm> run it in your x server though
<jast-mxm> and make sure you have your restricted drivers enabled
<lxuser> yeah i dled those
<jast-mxm> so when you  goto the restricted drivers it says the ones for nvidia are in use yes?
<lxuser> nvidia-xserver-settings still doesnt work
<lxuser> even after i apt-get installed that
<Flannel> sintacto: Have you checked launchpad?
<jast-mxm> sorry, run the comamnd nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_willis>  nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig, are the 2 tools i have installefd.
<sintacto> flannel did check launchpad
<jast-mxm> xconfig should automatically make a backup of the xorg file and install the new one
<Flannel> sintacto: Any bugs?
<sintacto> many had problems
<lxuser> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<lxuser>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<lxuser>                   line.
<jast-mxm> www.pastebin.com
<Flannel> sintacto: With your chipset?
<jast-mxm> paste your xorg file there and link me
<sintacto> i tryed some howto'd
<lxuser> ok
<sintacto> but i ended up @ viaarena for their download
<Dr_willis> lxuser,  all i had to do to get my nvidia card going was install the nvidia-glx package, and reboot.
<Flannel> sintacto: Have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Dr_willis> I dident have to run any of those config tools.
<lxuser> http://pastebin.com/dbca0f11
<lxuser>  i did all that
<lxuser> my problem is resolutions
<sintacto> flannel ill try that and be back in a bit
<lxuser> my video card is working, but im stuck in 640x480 for some reason
<sintacto> thanks
<Dr_willis> ahh. It got my res. correctly. Let me pastebin my xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/f57be7a56
<lxuser> can i just copy and paste that? will it work on my machine?
<Dr_willis> one way to find out.
<donomo> anyone know how to fix audio from flash?
<jast-mxm> are you using one monitor or two?
<lxuser> bah, if it doesnt work i have no problem reinstalling
<jast-mxm> hah silly question'
<lxuser> just 1
<donomo> ive got libflashsupport installed. still no audio (other apps work fine)
<lxuser> right, wish me luck
<sintacto> flannel looks like the instructions some one cut and pasted some where else but ill follow this path to see
<Dr_willis> i dont have any modeline entries in that file either. Its almost identical to yours
 * donomo wants to watch TV on hulu.com
<jast-mxm> what is the max res supported on your monitor?
<Dr_willis> donomo,  hulu.com is nice. :) veoh.com is nice also.. but their silly program to watch some of the shows dont work under wine/linux. :)
<donomo> Dr_willis: noted :)
<donomo> so audio from flash works for everyone else?
<Dr_willis> hulu.com is working fine here.
<sintacto> Flannel? I get this :~$ aplay -l
<sintacto> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<sintacto> and 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<sintacto> 	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002
<sintacto> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<sintacto> 	Memory at bfffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<sintacto> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<lxuser> IM AT 800X600!
 * donomo plays with paman
<lxuser> now how do i add higher resolutions?
<Dr_willis> lxuser,  try just haveing the one modeline/mode?
<Dr_willis> lxuser,  you are on a dvi monitor>? or vga?
<lxuser> just vga
<lxuser> modeline/mode confuses the hell out of me
<Dr_willis> that maybe the issue then...
<lxuser> i dont know what all those numbers on modeline mean.
<Dr_willis> in 'theory' the drivers query the monitor to get what modes it can handle.
<sintacto> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<sintacto> 	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002
<sintacto> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<sintacto> 	Memory at bfffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<sintacto> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<lxuser> well ive been able to do higher res before.
<lxuser> on this monitor
<lxuser> its just in this beta im having problems.
<lxuser> might be the new xorg or somthing.
<lxuser> or the ubuntu gods could just be mad at me.
<donomo> ha. poking around with paman fixed it
<Dr_willis> lets look at my Other machines older xorg.conf file...
<Dr_willis> http://paste.stgraber.org/2130
<lxuser> anyway 800x600@60 is still pretty bad looking
<Dr_willis> You may want to pay close attention to the 'monitor' sections -  it may be whats causing the issue
<Dr_willis> from what i 'hear' with the new X - you should be able to set the proper mode with the  gnome/kde resolution tools.
<Dr_willis> Or perhaps the nvidia tools mentioned earlier.
<lxuser> what are the nvidia tools again?
<Dr_willis>  nvidia-settings  nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_willis> the one withOUT a X is a X command.. :)
<lxuser> the res tool only lets me change it to 800x600@61
<Dr_willis> the one with a X is the  shell version..
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> sudo nvidia-settings   - should let you 'tweak' the xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> as a last ditch alternative - theres a x modeline generator web site    http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Dr_willis> but i havent had to use that in ages.
<lxuser> WARNING: Unable to determine CorePointer; will rely on X server's built-in
<lxuser>          default configuration.
<lxuser> WARNING: Unable to determine CoreKeyboard; will rely on X server's built-in
<lxuser>          default configuration.
<lxuser> sorry again
<lxuser> but thats what i get when trying to run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<lxuser> and nvidia-settings does not even seem to be a command.
<Dr_willis> lxuser,  its not installed by default
<Dr_willis> it 'used' to be installed by default with the nvidia drivers.. but not any more.
<lxuser> do i need to sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings ?
<Dr_willis> tryt it and see. I dont memorize package names. :)
<Dr_willis> or use apt-cache search nvidia-settings
<cwillu> !info nvidia-settings
<lxuser> yeah that worked.
<Dr_willis> BACKUP your xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> then use sudo nvidia-settings
<lxuser> ok
<lxuser> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<lxuser> what the heck?
<lxuser> i installed the drivers and everything.
<Dr_willis> hmm.. the xorg.conf has a Driver 'nvidia' line?
<Dr_willis> you did restart X altering that driver/installing them?
<lxuser> wasnt enabled for some reason
<Dr_willis> weird.
<lxuser> now i should be
<lxuser> let me restart x
<Dr_willis> this is when ircing from the console comes in handy. :) you can restart X all ya want
<lxuser> ok i return again
<lxuser> this time with it enabled... AGAIN.
<lxuser> seems it wants a full system restart.
<lxuser> i might just format this drive and re install. i think it may have somthing to do with me using a kubuntu alpha and install this over it.
<lxuser> anyway thanks for all your help.
<Wrath> restarting ndiswrapper seems to want to lock up my computer
<EnderTheThird> Can anyone tell me what happened to the "Shared Folders" option in System -> Administration?  I need to setup some NFS shares and I can't find the menu for it anymore, heh.
<SpartanII117> this just in..... GOOGLE IS BLACK
<Daisuke-Laptop> wait wait wait...  there was a way to do that via a gui?
<Daisuke-Laptop> SpartanII117: old news
<cwillu> that's so 22 hours ago
<EnderTheThird> They know it's not February anymore, right?
<Daisuke-Laptop> or 46 hours ago if you're in the UK
<EnderTheThird> Daisuke-Laptop:  Yeah, in Gutsy there was.  Now I can't find the menu for it anymore.
<Adys> Is there a gnome alternative to konqueror?
<Adys> Like, a better nautilus
<Daisuke-Laptop> yeah, nautilus.
<Adys> well, figure
<Daisuke-Laptop> and you can use konqueror if you choose to
<Daisuke-Laptop> it will work
<Adys> yeah Im using it
<Adys> it just, i hate the ui :(
<EnderTheThird> Any idea how to configure those shares without the GUI tool?  If you can send me to a guide, that's plenty.  I just need to get my network shares mounted on here because all of my media files are on my media server, heh.
<Daisuke-Laptop> what is it about konqueror you like?
<Daisuke-Laptop> because other than kioslaves, there's really nothing it can do that nautilus can't, i don't think
<Adys> faster, handles sftp better, etc
<Adys> its mostly how it handles sftp
<kevin_> is brasero installed by default in hardy?
<Dr_willis> I actually USE some of the featurews in konwueror that i dont find in nautulus. the generate-web-preview-pages for image dirs.. is one thing.
<Adys> yes kevin_
<Daisuke-Laptop> Dr_willis: fish:/
<Daisuke-Laptop> :D
<Dr_willis> I still get annoyed at both - in how i seem to have to do backflips to get things to get Deleted. and NOT go to the trash.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i tend to use the fuse tools instead of the fish:/ or smb:/ stuff.
<EnderTheThird> Daisuke-Laptop:  How do you set shares up w/o the GUI?  I've always done it through the Shared Folders option so I'm a bit lost now that it's not there.
<Dr_willis> I always set up syares by editing the samba config files. :)
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<Dr_willis> theres online/html books on samba. in the repos.
<EnderTheThird> NFS would be better for non-Windows networks, wouldn't it?
<Daisuke-Laptop> screw samba :D
<Dr_willis> http://paste.stgraber.org/2131  - my samba config
<Daisuke-Laptop> NFS works great with windows as well :O
<Dr_willis> ive not seen a free NFS for windows..  havent look in a while.
<Dr_willis> is there finially one out?
<EnderTheThird> Dr_willis:  Thanks.
<Daisuke-Laptop> Dr_willis: downloadable from MS: Services for Unix (which is actually Unix services for Windows, so the naming's weird) provides full NFS functionality, and has for a few years now
<Daisuke-Laptop> EnderTheThird: i edit /etc/exports
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Laptop,  Interesting.. wonder if it actually works with Vista. :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> no clue
<Dr_willis> seems the last stuff i tried from 'ms' for unix.. was rather... lacking.. but that was a few years back
<Dr_willis> that would give me a little better speed in filetransfers at least.
<EnderTheThird> I want to only allow access to the one drive to one IP
<Dr_willis>  You can do all sorts of restrictions to samba shares.
<Dr_willis> Install the samba-doc pckage. and read the 'using samba' book. :) or the other books.
<EnderTheThird> "Shared Folders" was way easier, heh.
<Dr_willis> I dont recall ever using Shared Folders - under ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> I do recall trying it once. and it not working.. sincei had to manually install samba anyway
<EnderTheThird> It was under Administration in Gutsy.  Can't find the thing now.  I only have to add the one drive that isn't there already from Mythbuntu Control Centre.
<Daisuke-Laptop> Dr_willis: i don't have to worry about using SFU anymore, all machines in my home now run linux in one way or another
<Daisuke-Laptop> (3x ubuntu and 1x geexbox)
<Dr_willis> I got geexbox on a 50mb partition on my laptop for a fast booting Video Watching machine. :)
<Dr_willis> Geexbox is rather amazing... the beta of the next release however just crashes my laptop. ;(
<Daisuke-Laptop> don't even need that big of a partition :D
<Dr_willis> Yep. I access the geexbox partition from ubuntu to tweak the keyboard layout and stuff also.
<Dr_willis> I still am unsure How geexbox finds the shoutcast streams and so forth. :) id like to set up my ubuntu box where i could run an app and basicially get the same geexbox interface.
<Daisuke-Laptop> Dr_willis: virtualbox :D
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Laptop,  did that also. The geexbox betas work with theose.
<EnderTheThird> Hmmm, well /etc/exports was easier than I expected, heh.
<Daisuke-Laptop> all it is a frontend for mplayer
<Dr_willis> Im just dissecting geexbox to see how it does it.
<Dr_willis> right. im not sure how its doing the frontend. :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> or rather, using mplayer as the UI
<Daisuke-Laptop> too bad the default fonts are horrendous
<Dr_willis> never noticed. :)
<Dr_willis> they do make upper/lower case hard to tell.
<Daisuke-Laptop> they're really bad.  i just switched to a simple sans-serif font
<Dr_willis> and the text sizes changes in the menus depending on the res of the video you are watching.
<Daisuke-Laptop> yep
<Daisuke-Laptop> i don't like that
<Daisuke-Laptop> there's not really anything they can do except for on-the-fly DPI changes for fonts, maybe
<Dr_willis> yep. or rescale all videos to a set res.
<Dr_willis> but that may tax my low end laptop a little.
<Dr_willis>  The Freevo live cd using mandriva is a little nicer in ways.. but it was lacking in other ways
<DanaG> What the heck are Muhenkan and Henkan_Mode?
<Daisuke-Laptop> problem there would be that it completely eliminates the advantage of HD video playback
<Dr_willis> hd means very little to me. :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> what ticks me off is that running through the vga-in on my tv, i can't use any res higher than 1024x768
<Dr_willis> i had one 'hd' video file. it was 2 hrs and 3.5 gb in size.. and the laptop couldent handle it. :)
<Dr_willis> I couldent get the tv out working on my lappy. gotta try agains omeday with it.
 * DanaG has some DVD-Audio rips.... they're huge-frickin'-mongous.
<Daisuke-Laptop> to actually use the resolution my tv supports, i would have to, essentially, buy a whole new media box (not so bad since i didn't pay for the one i'm using)
<DanaG> Or rather, rips of only one disk: the one that came with the Audigy2.
<cwillu> Daisuke-Laptop, ya, I love that too :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> because the best that machine can do is low-end agp, so no dvi, so no dvi-to-hdmi, so no native resolution.
<Dr_willis> DanaG,  i have some of those.. well ONE of those.. the one that came wiuth the audigy2. and if i recall right.. the #&@&@&@! creative drivers disable the digital out  when playing the thing.. so i never did actually listen to it.
<cwillu> Daisuke-Laptop, cheap radeon 9250's usually have a dvi output on them
<mnk0> hey sup
<cwillu> not sure if it's actually useful dvi, or some silly analog only thing
<Daisuke-Laptop> cwillu: i refuse to buy ati anything.  ever.
<Dr_willis> DanaG,  i dont recall EVER seeing any other  of those kind of high-end music cd's :)
<mnk0> anyone got hardy rolling?
<DanaG> I ripped it to WAV using some "wink, wink, nod, nod" sort of tool. (i.e. grey-area).
<cwillu> Daisuke-Laptop, I'd imagine nvidia has a low end card that would have dvi as well
<Daisuke-Laptop> cwillu: not at agp 2x
<Dr_willis> a 'cutting edge new feature' that got totally killed off. :)
<Dr_willis> I have agp cards with dvi.
<Daisuke-Laptop> agp 4x/8x
<Dr_willis> no idea on the 3x2xwhateverx
<Dr_willis> they should throttle down shouldent they?
<cwillu> what's the problem with ati?
<cwillu> (granted that I usually avoid them)
<Daisuke-Laptop> you use linux and you're asking what the problem with ati is?
<Dr_willis> :)
<DanaG> Sort-of-ironically, I'm so sick of nvidia that I'm actually going to switch to ATI, since at least now it's open-source.
<Dr_willis> The problem with ati - is the problems with ati. :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> Dr_willis: slot's different
<cwillu> Daisuke-Laptop, at least they're developping open drivers now, although we won't see the fruit of that for a while (or is it just releasing tech specs)
<DanaG> I'll see how things are when summer (end of June) rolls around.
<mnk0> DanaG: whats wrong with nvidia?
<mnk0> i would say the exact opposite of what you just said
<Daisuke-Laptop> cwillu: i shouldn't have said ever
<DanaG> Various issues I've had over time.
<mnk0> ati == bs
<cwillu> Daisuke-Laptop, EVGA Geforce 5200 128MB (Nvidia, PCI w/ TV-Out, DVI, Low Profile Support), about 50$
<dredhammer> hey guys anyone else missing the entry for the gnome-system-monitor in System->Administration?
<Dr_willis> Well ATI says they are open sourced and so forth.. I will wait till i see some 'proof in the pudding' befor i even Look at ati cards again.
<DanaG> For example, you can't control powermizer.  I used to get this, too:
<Daisuke-Laptop> their specs are out, and the drivers ARE getting better
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> *blink*
<Daisuke-Laptop> cwillu: is that an agp 2x card, or an agp 4x/8x card?
<DanaG> *blink*
<RAOF> DanaG: *blink* freeze... *blink* unfreeze.
<DanaG> (i.e. random intermittent blinking)
<Dr_willis> but will that help my older ati based laptop?
<cwillu> Daisuke-Laptop, that's a pci card (not pcie)
<DanaG> I've also been getting hard-lockups when I leave my laptop active with lid closed, or when I'm running heavy GPU+HDD stuff at the same time.
<mnk0> well if your gonan switch to ati u might as well install windows vista while your at it
<DanaG> Even in Windows, though.
<cwillu> mnk0, minus all that junk we just said about supporting the development of open drivers, compared to nvidia which seems to be hostile to the notion
<Daisuke-Laptop> cwillu: that wouldn't be bad, especially just for a simple media box
<mnk0> oh
<Dr_willis> I will still wait patiently to see if ati actually delivers on its promises...
<cwillu> Daisuke-Laptop, I'm using a pci card of similar specs (ati though :p) for a mythbuntu box, works fine
<mnk0> i thought nvidia was the first to release specs, and promote open source drivers
<cwillu> can't vouch for the dvi though
<DanaG> Plus, I like ATI Tray Tools in Windows; I don't like Rivatuner.
<mnk0> wehre as ati support is horrible
<mnk0> nvidia-settings
<Dr_willis> Both companies neeed to get slapped around a bit to provide better support.
<mnk0> and you can do everything
<Daisuke-Laptop> mnk0: nope, nvidia's closed as closed can be
<mnk0> wow
<Daisuke-Laptop> but ati is getting more open
<cwillu> mnk0, nvidia's never released anything for the 3d rendering, which is what most of the card is for
<DanaG> Oh yeah, have you heard of the whole snafu with Creative (Windows) drivers?
<mnk0> so they release they're own linux drivers?
<mnk0> yeah, true, the true 3d
<DanaG> Mmm, root exploit in font rendering.
<mnk0> in 8800s
<mnk0> not out yet is it?
<cwillu> mnk0, ati couldn't release the source for fglrx even if they wanted to, due to nondisclosure agreements, but they're releasing the specs needed to write a replacement
<cwillu> DanaG, vista drivers?
<Daisuke-Laptop> once open 3d drivers are available for ati cards, i may consider switching
<mnk0> ohh right
<DanaG> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/03/29/creative-driver-debacle
<DanaG> http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=Vista&thread.id=30389
<DanaG> When I get my new laptop, I think I'm also going to get a C-Media USB sound card.
<gothicemogeek> HEY! I have a question about Kubuntu! I need some emergency help!
<Dr_willis> Creative also needs slapped a bit.
<cwillu> Daisuke-Laptop, indeed;  I used a crapload of 9250's for a bunch of things just because the open source driver actually had accel
<cwillu> yay for old hardware :p
<Daisuke-Laptop> gothicemogeek: then ask in #kubuntu
<DanaG> Creative is going down the drain.
<Daisuke-Laptop> nothing's that much of an emergency that you have to yell
<mnk0> how is the process for instaling the hardy beta , then updating to final release in april
<mnk0> is it just like doing a dist-upgrade
<mnk0> or something simliar?
<mnk0> and the packages update
<cwillu> kinda, although the update-manager can handle additional quirks
<cwillu> full-upgrade (what dist-upgrade is now called) would get you most of the way there though
<mnk0> ahh
<mnk0> cuz then i was thinkin of blowin away my 7.10 and goin for the beta
<Adys> is there a way to make konqueror my default file manager while keeping nautilus in gnome?
<mnk0> wouldnt wanna reinstall everything
<DanaG> Ugh, I hate how the "AwesomeBar" makes Firefox freeze when tyFREEEEEEEEEEEZEpinFREEEEEEEEEEEZEg frFREEEEEEZE.
<Dr_willis> setting kde ot use Konqueror - will not affect gnome at all.. of course thats NOT setting Gnome to use Konqueror by default.
<Daisuke-Laptop> what is an "awesomebar"?
<Dr_willis> Adys,  so.. err.. claify exactly what you are wanting to do? You want to use Konqueror under GNOME as the default gnome filemanager?
<mnk0> anyone running 8.04 ?
<Adys> Tried it, but I just want to be able to open folders and it fires up konqueror :)
<DanaG> The address-bar dropdown in Firefox 3.0
<Adys> yes
<Dr_willis> Adys,  thats... perverted...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> oh god that thing.
<Adys> :P
<mnk0> pretty sweet?
<DanaG> Best thing I've ever done with Xorg: allow ungrabs.
<DanaG> When VirtualBox won't let me ungrab the mouse, I can ungrab it forcefully.
<mnk0> whats virtualBox?
<mnk0> oh wow
<mnk0> suns vmware
<DanaG> Nope.
<clinton> DanaG: weren't we talking about this stuff last night?  wow.. I leave and come back, same stuff being talked about!
<DanaG> Hmm, should I bother installing Fedora 9 Beta in a VM?  ..... Naaah.
<GuyFromHell> can someone do me a favor so i can tell if this is just my compy or not, python -c "import deskbar.core.Utils.load_icon" and tell me if it returns an error
<DanaG> The only really cool thing I see is the awesome day-night cycling wallpaper.
<mnk0> link plz
<snerfu> I get an error GuyFromHell
<GuyFromHell> snerfu, thanks, i'm going to hunt this down then
<snerfu> ImportError: cannot import name load_icon
<GuyFromHell> snerfu, aye same thing i'm getting, i'm kinda confused how my deskbar is still functioning with this >_>
<GuyFromHell> bah, i'll figure it out tomorrow. if someone hasn't already by then... >_>
<Roey> hi
<Roey> regarding wacom functionality, why is it that /dev/input/wacom and the device files it points to are all set crw------ ? This is pointless... I can't access it as a normal user.
<hackeron> hey, can someone recommend a cheap sound card with 2 stereo inputs supported on linux? (by 2 stereo inputs I mean where I would be able to record both simultaneously, not one at a time)
<Dr_willis> Roey,  sure they are not links to the actual device?
<Roey> Dr_willis:  /dev/input/wacom points to /dev/input/eventN; all of these files are set unreadable to Group and Other
<Hydrogen> udev handles all of that
<Hydrogen> however
<Hydrogen> having it readable by all
<Hydrogen> would be a nice way to keylog
<Hydrogen> :>
<Dr_willis> Roey,  crw-rw---- 1 root root 13, 64 2008-03-29 17:06 /dev/input/event0
<Dr_willis> odd that your perms are different.
<Roey> let's see
<Roey> actually, that is how I have it .,to
<Roey> too
<yell0w> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> hmm.. Having an issue setting up a connection to the remote printer..  weird. It auto-detexcts the proper printer. but theprint button is always greyed out in my apps.
<kRush> anyone else getting 100% cpu usage from pulseaudio when pausing a vid in totem?
<DanaG> What the hell?  My keyboard in Virtualbox is completely broken.
<DanaG> It's acting like "Super" is stuck down.
<AnswerGuy> Anyone here tested the LiveCDNetboot on 8.04 beta?  (see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot for details)
<DanaG> WTF?  That's way broken.
<talntid> answer..
<talntid> I run a call center with LTSP...
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Whats a good tool to watch these shoutcast tv streams?  i noticed that geexbox can get a list of them and let me watch them in mplayer. and i can download the .pls file and get the url to watch them in mplayer.. but wanting a front end that actually grabs the list for me.
<talntid> and when I tried testing hardy on the thin clients, they freaked out. heh ;)
<talntid> not that that means much for your question, but it is somewhat similar
<L33tMasta> Hey guys. I'm having issues streaming avi, MP3, MKV and other media files from a wired Vista PC to an 8.04 Ubuntu setup that's 4 days old. I can't access the Vista PC via the network but i can mount it maually using the "Connect to server" option
<L33tMasta> Also when movie player DOES play anything, it plays it very slowly
<DanaG> L33tMasta: using samba, or something else?
<DanaG> Vista does something odd with Samba authentication by default.
<L33tMasta> Well my Vista PC requires a username and password
<L33tMasta> and I am using samba
<Dr_willis> how are you accessing the  shares?
<L33tMasta> Right now? Using the "Connect to Server" option under places
<Dr_willis> Using the file manager, connect to server? Hmm. does that actually mount the share to a Directory?  - or does it use some smb:// type url?
<L33tMasta> I have to manually mount them before I can access them
<Dr_willis> I tend to use the fusesmb tool. to let it automount my whole lan. :)
<L33tMasta> Well when I try to play something VLC Player or even Amarok it says it's an smb://
<L33tMasta> and neither one will open thefiles
<Dr_willis> thatw why i NEVER use the gnome samba browser stuff. :)
<Dr_willis> the user-friendlyness is getttining the way of the way things work.
<Dr_willis> the gnome media players can hanld the smb:// type name but others cant
<L33tMasta> My desktop (Infinity1) appears under the MSHOME workgroup but it has no folders in it
<L33tMasta> So is there anyway to fix this
<L33tMasta> Also it seems that "Movie player" will access .avi files and play them but only at 1 frame every 10 seconds
<Dr_willis> L33tMasta,  i always set up the Home shares in the smb.conf file, and i alsi give every user a samba password with sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAMWE
<Dr_willis> there are no default shares on a default ubuntu/samba setup :)
<L33tMasta> where do I find the smb.conf file?
<L33tMasta> I've learned alot over the past 5 days since installing Ubuntu but there are things like conf file locations I still don't know
<Dr_willis> if you hafe the samba package installed - its in /etc/samba/
<Dr_willis> locate smb.conf
<Dr_willis> command will find it.
<Dr_willis> you DID install the samba package?
<L33tMasta> yea
<L33tMasta> I did sudo apt-get install samba
<L33tMasta> Now I want to edit the heading under "Share Definitions", correct?
<erichj> I'm outside my comfort zone here but is it possible that upstart is causing problems with ipod mounting and unmounting in hardy? or should I be looking somewhere else?
<DanaG> WTF?  Some of my files have gone missing on my ntfs partition again!
<DanaG> It keeps ignoring my "nls=utf-8" option.
<DanaG> Thus, my files will be gone.
<DanaG> The ones that need utf-8, that is.
<DanaG> I've passed that parameter about 10 times, and yet still it ignores the parameter.
<gluer> erichj: my ipod wont mount either
<erichj> gluer, you sure it isn't mounting and just not showing on the desktop? unmounting seems to be the biggest issue right now.
<gluer> where would it be?
<erichj> check /media/ipod
<gluer> nothing
<hyperair> does anybody here have trouble with manual configuration of network interfaces (GNOME) and wireless?
<hyperair> i had to manually edit my /etc/network/interfaces file
<hyperair> it was missing the line "auto wlan0"
<hyperair> so my wlan0 wouldn't come up
<hyperair> also there's no setting to choose between open/restricted so it defaults to restricted even though i use open. should i file a bug report?
<quentusrex> does anyone know how ubuntu generates the hash from the command 'hostid'????
<Dr_willis> hmm..
<quentusrex> I want to know what might cause the ID to change...
<quentusrex>  If I reinstall the OS? If I change the processor??? If I change the ethernet card?
<Dr_willis> info coreutils ’hostid invocation’
<Dr_willis> has some info on hostid, if you follow the links right.. :)
<Dr_willis> On that system, the 32-bit quantity happens to be closely related to
<Dr_willis> the system's Internet address, but that isn't always the case.
<kingrayray> hey whats a good app to view filesystem usage by directory? like filelight but i'd prefer something gtk
<DanaG> If you change ethernet cards, about all you'll need to do will be to edit, or remove, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<hyperair> disk usage analyzer
<hyperair> poke around your accessories
<DanaG> Baobab doesn't show files!  Lame!
<Wrath> was going to say kdirstat, but thats qt i think
<hyperair> oh it doesn't
<DanaG> Yeah.  It's rather stupid that it doesn't.
<hyperair> either way kingrayray wanted to see directories right
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> also you can use nautilus to see them by filename
<hyperair> =\
<DanaG> It also doesn't let you exclude filesystem boundaries while also still showing those ones alone sometimes.
<Lynoure> quentusrex: seems hard to google for.... looking at the source of the command might be easiest
<kingrayray> disk usage analyzer is perfect
<kingrayray> my disk is getting full i just wasn't sure where at :)
<hyperair> yeah i do use it from time to time
 * DanaG wines SpaceMonger instead.
<quentusrex> Lynoure, do you know where I can find the source?
<hyperair> DanaGi think you mean "whine"
<hyperair> DanaG: i think you mean "whine"*
<DanaG> s/wine/Wine/
<hyperair> s/Wine/whine/
<DanaG> No, you can't "Whine" a program.
<Lynoure> quentusrex: from the src package for the package that provides the command
<DanaG> You can whine ABOUT one, though.
<hyperair> OH
<hyperair> THAT's what you meant
<hyperair> ><
<hyperair> whooooooooops
<DanaG> yup.
<hyperair> then it's s/whine/WINE
<hyperair> =D
<hyperair> sayy i see an _ruben at the top of the user list
<hyperair> wonder if he's the one maintaining the PPA for banshee gutsy dependencies
<quentusrex> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=blob;f=src/hostid.c;h=ea50086eb0b759b27756030115ec57eced70935f;hb=HEAD
<quentusrex> Lynoure, it seems that it just calls the C command gethostID()
<quentusrex> but that doesn't tell me how it works....
<Lynoure> quentusrex: then you could look at that? Some say it gives ethernet address in hex, mildly transposed. What are you using it, this time?
<quentusrex> http://www.hmug.org/man/3/gethostid.php
<quentusrex> Lynoure, I'm trying to develop something that will need to uniquely identify a computer.
<Lynoure> quentusrex: oh, then this clearly is not it.
<quentusrex> Lynoure, I'm either going to have to generate a random number key and have that to reference each machine, or I have to find some way that is already built in...
<Lynoure> quentusrex: there is no promise hostid will be really unique. I bet even MAC address and kernel version together would work better
<hyperair> my hostid's as far as can get from my IP
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> unless my IP is 0.127.1.1
<hyperair> xD
<quentusrex> I need the ID to stay the same no matter what is upgraded(except the hardware...)
<quentusrex> I need my users to be able to fully upgrade their kernel and everything, but as long as their hardware is the same then all is good.
<quentusrex> And I need to find a way for it to be really difficult to 'fake' the identifier.
<DanaG>               info coreutils 'hostid invocation'
<DanaG> Eeh, not useful.  :(
<Lynoure> quentusrex: not really a Hardy question, then?
<quentusrex> The MAC address of the ethernet card could work....
<Lynoure> quentusrex: no
<quentusrex> because ethernet cards are cheap and easy to replace.
<Lynoure> quentusrex: not always unique, though they should be.
<DanaG> Yo, look at dmidecode.
<DanaG> There may be a serial number there.
<quentusrex> I'm asking here because there are more 'tech' savvy people here...
<Dr_willis> what the heck is the hostid even used for? Ive never seen it  mentioned
<DanaG> I have a USB ethernet adapter with MAC address 30:01:00:00:00:00
<DanaG> Is that even valid?
<Lynoure> DanaG: Not bothering to check. But would not be the first time the manufacturer takes their manufacture part and slaps on a static string.
<Lynoure> DanaG: best to avoid such manufacturers, as it might reflect their general level of clue
<DanaG> http://standards.ieee.org/cgi-bin/ouisearch?30-01-00
<DanaG> Argh.
<DanaG> Hard-lockup!
<BaD_CrC> hmmm, flash seems to work in 64bit with the wrappers, but it's not playing sound... not that i really care though.
<DanaG> Compiz alone: no lockup.
<DanaG> Azureus alone: no lockup.
<DanaG> Compiz AND Azureus together: random hard-lockups!
<DistroJockey> DanaG: just a side question; how do you recover from a lockup?
<DanaG> In this case, only a hard reboot works.
<hyperair> i get random lockups too but just compiz =\
<DanaG> If it's just xorg locked up, I can usually alt-sysrq-k to kill Xorg.
<DanaG> Argh, why the hell is ntfs-3g ignoring my mount options?
<DanaG> AAAAAAaaaargh!~
<hyperair> heh i usually use alt-sysrq-r
<DanaG> HULK SMASH!
<hyperair> then i ctrl+alt+F1
<hyperair> and then kill compiz
<hyperair> then i can come back and not lose my work
<hyperair> xD
<hyperair> just use some other bt client
<hyperair> like ktorrent
<hyperair> ktorrent-kde4's good
<DanaG> But it's not just azureus; other disk-intensive stuff (such as that spacemonger) will do it too.
<DistroJockey> DanaG: try holding Alt+SysRq and pressing S then E then I then U then B (wait between each letter)
<DistroJockey> DanaG: next time that is
<hyperair> disk intensive?
<corporeal> any ideas on why USB is extremely slow on 8.04 whereas it was very fast on 7.10?
<DanaG> When it's hard-locked, even just 'b' won't work.
<hyperair> aw crap
<hyperair> disk intensive you say?
<hyperair> i'm going to try dd if=/dev/zero of=somefile bs=512
<DanaG> Look: I have this line in rc.local (and the thing in fstab set to noauto)
<DanaG> mount -o         defaults,nls=utf-8,nls=utf8,nls=utf8,ro,nls=utf-8,nls=utf-8,nls=utf-8,nls=utf-8,nls=utf-8,nls=utf-8,nls=utf-8 /media/Vista || true >& /dev/null
<DanaG> Look how many time I pass the frickin' 'nls=utf-8' parameter -- and it STILL IGNORES IT!
<hyperair> it's called using a freaking ntfs partition
<DistroJockey> DanaG: ahh
<hyperair> they don't like utf8 imo
<DanaG> It works when auto-mounted RW in fstab, but not when command-line mounted RO.
<silent> Hardy's still looking a bit sketchy, think it'll be ready for release?
<DanaG> Why doesn't "ntfs-3g" have a "fall back to read only" option?  It seems sooooo obvious to me!
<hyperair> release isn't for another month
<silent> yea
<hyperair> i'm sure they'll tidy everything up
<DanaG> I mean, the need is extremely obvious.
<DanaG> Oh hey, I can't write, so I'll just mysteriously not be there at all!
<silent> DanaG: I thought it did
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Not automatically.
<hyperair> it doesn't
<hyperair> you can use force
<hyperair> xD
<hyperair> make ntfs-3g mount it anyway
<DanaG> Not going to risk that.
<hyperair> force it to mount read only!
<DanaG> But I want RW when possible.
<hyperair> um
<DanaG> So.... I have the line in rc.local to try RW and then RO, but it IGNORES THE **** 'nls=utf-8' PARAMETER!
<hyperair> xD
<hyperair> file a bug report
<MTecknology> which version of photoshop is it that's supposed to work well under wine?
<DanaG> And then I get this:
<MTecknology> i think it was cs3
<DanaG> Mar 30 00:15:07 GLaDOS ntfs-3g[6560]: Skipping unrepresentable filename (inode 148933): Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> i wonder if there's a way to use the old ntfs driver
<hyperair> the kernel one
<DanaG> Oh, I could try that for the RO.
<DanaG> It'd probably perform better, too.
<corporeal> any ideas on why USB is extremely slow on 8.04 whereas it was very fast on 7.10?
<corporeal> its taken 5 miuntes to copy 100MB
<corporeal> o.o
<silent> MTecknology: I have an installation of CS2 running fairly well, until it stopped working randomly
<hyperair> probably a GIO problem?
<corporeal> from the commandline. heh.
<hyperair> why don't you benchmark it with cp =\
<corporeal> i was using cp.
<hyperair> OH
<hyperair> ehhh
<hyperair> i have no idea
<hyperair> xD
<hyperair> maybe the different kernel screws up?
<hyperair> =\
<corporeal> :-/
<hyperair> did you do an upgrade?
<hyperair> or a fresh install?
<hyperair> try using an old kernel and see
<corporeal> upgrade form 7.10
<hyperair> right
<MTecknology> silent, I know google employees spend a lot of time searching for bugs in it... i think it was cs2 version google put the effort toward, only problem is that my copy is cs3
<hyperair> use the gutsy kernel
<hyperair> and then compare the speed
<hyperair> =\
<MTecknology> idk if i feel like trying it or not
<corporeal> ok hang on
<balgarath> just upgraded UbuntuStudio to Hardy Beta - I'm getting: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.  on startup and the UbuntuStudio them doesn't load up; Any ideas?
<MTecknology> balgarath, first off - wrong channel
<XceII> Hello folks: I have only one question: Mind you, I have conventional hardware: Why does my audio echo and or quit when to apps access any audio pgms?, waits., thanks.
<MTecknology> balgarath, second - what's the error?
<hyperair> pgm?
<silent> MTecknology: Whats the worst that could happen? You uninstall it if it doesnt work
<DanaG> Okay, what do I do for        uid=value, gid=value and umask=value
<MTecknology> silent, pretty much
<hyperair> uid and gid put to your uid and gif
<MTecknology> silent, not like i *hiccup* any the copy in the first place
<hyperair> find it from /etc/passwd and /etc/groups
<hyperair> umask...
<hyperair> i'm not so sure
<hyperair> =\
<balgarath> MTecknology, what channel? - It just says Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.  If I try to go to it through the menu I get the same popup error
<hyperair> i think 744 should work well
<MTecknology> balgarath, just having an error when you log in doesn't help much.... does it happen if you log out and back in?
<hyperair> or maybe 544
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> nono
<hyperair> erm
<hyperair> 755?
<hyperair> X_x
<balgarath> MTecknology, brb
<MTecknology> balgarath, #ubuntu is for support and #ubuntu+1 is for support in 8.04
<silent> MTecknology: CS2 is always easy to get through less than honourable means
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-basicfilesystems/+bug/41790
<hyperair> i see CS2
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41790 in partman-basicfilesystems "ntfs partition can be read only with root account" [Medium,Incomplete]
<hyperair> is this photoshop?
<nikrud> DanaG uid=danag gid=danag umask=007 ?
<hyperair> noooooooooooooooo
<hyperair> uid= your user id
<MTecknology> silent, personally - i don't like photoshop - but I LOVE dreamweaver
<hyperair> not user name
<XceII> Rephrased:  Hello folks: I have only one question: Mind you, I have conventional hardware: Why does my audio echo and or quit when i access any sound apps access to any audio pgms?, waits., thanks.
<hyperair> oh dreamweaver that's a whole different case imo
<silent> MTecknology: I haven't done much work with dreamweaver. I've been running out of time to become familiar with software these days.
<MTecknology> hyperair, ya - same package - hugely different software
<hyperair> okay you do this: "grep danag /etc/passwd". you get something that looks like: hyperair:x:1000:1000:Chow Loong Jin,,,:/home/hyperair:/bin/bash
<hyperair> well that's for me anyway
<nikrud> hyperair by the way, uid accepts names
<hyperair> danag: mine's 1000 and 1000
<hyperair> uid = first one
<hyperair> gid = second one
<hyperair> it does? D=
<nikrud> hyperair mount will accept names :)
<hyperair> i never knew!
<hyperair> *headdesks repeatedly*
<MTecknology> wow.... I just told somebody they're in the wrong channel for 8.04 support
<nikrud> I found it out probably in the last month or two. 7 years of looking up numbers ;)
<MTecknology> dude - i'm way too tired!!!
<hyperair> XceII: what pgms?!
<kane77> why doesn't firefox3 keep me logged in or remember passwords?
<tanner> who missed me?!
<XceII> any, when i access any audio pgms it plays 20 mins, then echos,, i have to re- boot to get back (any) audio, then, same
<hyperair> tanner: nobody! =D
<hyperair> XceII: what are pgms i meant
<tanner> =(
<hyperair> pgms?
<hyperair> Oo?
<hyperair> tanner: okay fine i miss you. happy? =)
<hyperair> even though i never saw you around before
<tanner> lol
<hyperair> xD
<DanaG> Bed for me now.
<DanaG> Good night.
<hyperair> cya
<XceII> I have loaded, / standard Gstreamer / vlc / amorok / flash / java#6 / no other plugins loaded, thanks
<corporeal> i benched a specific file on 2.6.24 Hardy kernel, it was slow as molasses. the 100MB file copied in 5 minutes.
<hyperair> XceII: i don't understand what you mean by pgms!
<corporeal> i reboot into the gutsy kernel, it takes less than 5 seconds.
<hyperair> what are "pgms"?
<XceII> programs
<corporeal> i reboot into hardy and do it again -- now its working fine
<hyperair> does anybody know?
 * corporeal sighs
<hyperair> oh geez
<hyperair> i see
 * Dr_willis is totally lost.
<hyperair> hmmmmmmmm
<hyperair> you using pulseaudio?
<XceII> libs
<XceII> only on amarok
<hyperair> O.o i have no idea
<hyperair> i never had any probs
<XceII> I have asus mobo, with GeForce card,
<XceII> up to date
<XceII> everything is up to date, including 8.04, as of today
<XceII> makes no sense, maybe, amorok being kde has somthing to do?
<hyperair> i don't know
<hyperair> could you try with totem or something else?
<hyperair> =\
<XceII> only after did i load Gstreamer, did it stop, did it 1nce, then stoped.
<XceII> im confused
<XceII> makes no sense
<hyperair> gstreamer?
<hyperair> how dyou load gstreamer?
<hyperair> O.o as far as  iknow it's just a backend
<XceII> everything else works fine. but listen........when i loaded all things, this problem existed
<XceII> from the mplayer, as it askes, worked fine
<hyperair> @.@ i'm getting confused
<XceII> let me start again, from the start my audio echoed, when if i had any 2 apps useing audio.
<hyperair> echo... like repeated plays?
<hyperair> or jittery?
<hyperair> as in stop-start-stop-start?
<XceII> I had to re-boot to get sound back and get audio back
<XceII> yes
<hyperair> uh which one?
<XceII> any
<hyperair> repeated plays?
<XceII> all
<hyperair> what
<hyperair> X_x
<hyperair> sounds like you've got some issues with latency
<XceII> ya, but where
<hyperair> sound card?
<hyperair> sound cards have latency too you know
<hyperair> =\
<XceII> lol, its standard
<XceII> maybe bios?
<XceII> i have on board sound
<XceII> im gonna punch asus in the mouth
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> i have onboard soudn too
<hyperair> but my latency's fine
<hyperair> all fine and dandy
<XceII> but 7.10 works fine
<hyperair> yeah 7.10 used ALSA and dmix
<hyperair> 8.04 uses PulseAudio
<XceII> ya.
<XceII> i had to switch
<XceII> for mp3
<hyperair> O.o?
<hyperair> where?
<XceII> in amarok
<hyperair> what did you change it to?
<XceII> paulse
<hyperair> okay...
<hyperair> erm
<hyperair> could you open your sound properties and change the devices to pulseaudio too?
<hyperair> while you're at it test the sound there
<XceII> when i do, all works, but sound capture
<silent> oh... 8.04 isn't using alsa?
<silent> at all?
<XceII> sucks
<hyperair> it does
<silent> wtf
<hyperair> in gutsy, sound programs->dmix->alsa->speakers
<silent> will it have the same functionality?
<hyperair> in hardy, sound programs->pulseaudio->alsa->speakers
<XceII> exactly hyperair
<hyperair> dmix mixes sound
<hyperair> pulseaudio mixes sound
<XceII> oh
<RAOF> (among other things)
<XceII> ?
<hyperair> but pulseaudio does resampling really good
<hyperair> and so you get better quality than dmix
<hyperair> also you can have other features like transparent network sound
<silent> is this implemented now?
<hyperair> yes it is
<silent> oh
<silent> I didnt even know
<RAOF> And per application sound, and moving streams between devices, and... :)
<silent> I've been using it for weeks
<hyperair> you can have a virtual 4.1 sound system by using a 2.0 + 2.1 system joined
<silent> that would explain why I cant do certain things
<silent> perhaps a bug
<hyperair> perhaps
<Dr_willis> can i have a 1000.1 system  if i have a cluster? :)
<hyperair> sometimes it's just tweaking the apps
<hyperair> yes you can xD
<silent> I cant play songs in rhythmbox and have flash audio at the same time, both apps can't share the hardware
<hyperair> but you gotta have a damn lot of speakers
<XceII> I need the echo stopped,it (when happens) blocks all audio, i need a fix, thanks
<hyperair> you can have multiple subwoofers too!
<silent> heh, I have Senn HD 595s, I'm not looking for surround sound speakers
<Wrath> you play a song and the server room just explodes..
<hyperair> XceII could you open a terminal and type "pidof pulseaudio"
<hyperair> see if there's a number there
<hyperair> =\
<XceII> ok brb
<XceII> and?
<hyperair> one thing to note: when you use the pulseaudio->alsa->speaker setup, EVERYTHING must go through pulseaudio
<hyperair> what sound programs do you have running
<XceII> thats fine with me
<MTecknology> wow - gnome-control-center looks a LOT like ccsm
<XceII> amarok
<MTecknology> I like that they took it out of the default menu
<hyperair> amarok using pulseaudio right?
<Dr_willis> it does?
<XceII> right now yes
<hyperair> what else do you have running?
<XceII> thats it
<hyperair> and did pidof pulseaudio give you a number?
<XceII> sry
<hyperair> yea so did pidof pulseaudio give you a number
<XceII> please be patient, hyperair im on 7.10, cuz of this. and will re=boot to 8.04., lease dont leave me thanks., god bless you.. brb in 3
<XceII> ok, im on hardy,
<XceII> hyperair:  give that paulse commadd again.
<XceII> thnks
<david> wow!
<david> fantastic facelift on Systems monitor GUI!
<david> I just noticed :)
<XceII> I have been abandoned.
<XceII> :'(
<Dr_willis> xchat here has a history buffer. :)
<david> irssi buffer never leaves :P
<MTecknology> If I can convince my company to seed out Ubuntu - would we be able to get a copy dloaded an hour or so b4 it hits market?
<MTecknology> then I could ssh it over to another server and seed it from there too
<XceII> hyperair:
<Dr_willis> hits market? Heh..  You could just run a few dozen machines as torrent seeders.
<david> ah yes, the slow servers day is close
<Dr_willis> Or apply for/become an official mirror.
<Dr_willis> i alwys wait a few days after release to get the  new versions.
<Dr_willis> or update/upgrade a day befor, and wait it out.
<XceII> hyperair:  have a heart man.k?
<MTecknology> how do i become official mirror?
<Traveler5> i think i'm in the wrong room, but can anyone here possibly help me with a computer question?
<XceII> i aint- stupid. just walk me through it
<Dr_willis> <hyperair> yea so did pidof pulseaudio give you a number
<MTecknology> Traveler5, i think you are - we don't use no stinky computers here
<Dr_willis> that was the last he  said. :)
<Dr_willis> Traveler5,  and whats the issue?
<Traveler5> well its a 2 part question.... first   can spyware cause hardware failure?
<MTecknology> I don't think we'll become an official mirror, but i like the idea
<david> stoelen megahurtz? :)
<XceII> what was the command Dr- POST IT
<corporeal> lawlz
<MTecknology> there's somebody elses system i might want to shoot for that on
<david> Traveler5: this sounds like a windows question :)
<david> Traveler5: it's unlikely, most evil malware was a thing of the 90ies on windows OSs
<Traveler5> yeah sort of .. i know the answer.. thing is... i'm getting a nvidia memory dump bsod
<david> Traveler5: modern malware/spyware corrupt logical data
<david> but never say never to weird consequences
<Traveler5> lol.. no the idiots at the geek squad at bestbuy are trying to tell me that a key logger is causing the bsod error
<XceII> Look Here folks, I am an electronics engineer, (no-kidding) and am just learning linux, (for security), Do not treat me like somr 3rd grader, That I am not, I always helped those who needed it out, Enough of the begging, no wonder folks like (slavery) windoze, you drive them to it.
<Traveler5> i'm just trying to find written proof via website to prove this so i can have my new asus laptop replaced
<hyperair> XceII: sorrry!!! i forgot i was in the wrong channel!
<hyperair> XceII: i'm so so so so so so so soorry i was helping someone in #ubuntu ><
<XceII> I'm sorry 2
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> how do you find what package a particular file belongs to?
<hyperair> XceII: command's pidof pulseaudio
<Traveler5> i just wondering if anyone knew of a website i could find more info on spyware related info?
<hyperair> XceII: does that give you a number?
<XceII> I am retired, and know the tasks @ hand baby sitting illiterates, this I know,
<XceII> t/y
<XceII> 5888
<hyperair> XceII: then pulseaudio is running. do you get sound?
<hyperair> XceII: from what programs don't you get sound?
<hyperair> XceII: and from what programs do you get jittery sound?
<Seveas> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<XceII> all pgms get sound, but after 5-15 minuits it echoes
<XceII> any
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> thanks Seveas :)
<hyperair> XceII: it's always like that? =\
<david> Traveler5: reinstall?
<Traveler5> yeah i did a full system reinstall
<Traveler5> checked the bios
<Traveler5> and the temp
<XceII> only if i run it for 5-15 minuits, its fine, then , it starts echoing.
<david> and you still get BSODs?
<Traveler5> yes
<david> updated BIOS and drivers?
<Traveler5> yep
<hyperair> XceII: if you stop all pgms then start again? does it continue?
<XceII> its like something breaks
<XceII> no
<david> possibly downgraded GUI drivers? :)
<XceII> i have to re=boot
<Traveler5> like i said.. the techs at bestbuy are trying to tell me spyware is causing the error
<hyperair> XceII: reboot.. you mean hard lockup? like you can't do anything at all? move the mouse?
<XceII> no, just cant re-boot sound
<david> right, but then you'd need to get spyware for that logic to work
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> XceII: does it keep repeating endlessly or does it stop?
<XceII> ya
<david> what OS is this btw? :)
<Traveler5> windows vista
<hyperair> ya means what? repeating endlessly?
<hyperair> stops?
<XceII> repeatedly
<hyperair> hmm
<Traveler5> laptop is brandnew... asus G2S
<Traveler5> problem is with a nvidia 8600 GT
<david> lets clean the channel from vista issues -> PM
<hyperair> try making the prob happen again then "killall -9 pulseaudio && pulseaudio & disown" in a terminal
<XceII> ok, when i do, then what
<unikon> anyone plan on holding off of ubuntu 8.04 and keeping 7.10
<Dr_willis> im waiting for service pack 1 :)
<hyperair> XceII: see if there's any output
<Traveler5> thats not what i need... i just need any website that any of you may know with any written info about spyware
<hyperair> XceII: use pastebin.com to post your output
<david> you're probably wasting your time Traveler5
<Traveler5> this isn't vista issue
<XceII> ok. ill do it. I wont hinder the channel tonite, thank you hyperair.
<david> it most likely is
<Traveler5> i ran it on mac os
<david> hello random HW errors
<Traveler5> still same issue
<Dr_willis> a Live cd - is a good testing tool.
<Traveler5> leapord
<david> hacked OSX :)
<Traveler5> no
<hyperair> XceII: if you've got time try ubuntuforums.org it's less noisy there, discussion's more streamlined
<XceII> ok, thank you, im sorry for my agressions., god bless you,
<hyperair> XceII: you could PM me or sth. i'm hyperair there
<hyperair> XceII: no probs
<hyperair> @XceII: either way my a levels trials continues tomorrow so i really gotta get back to work. cya
<Traveler5> so any ideas?
<XceII> ok, be good, & thanks
<XceII> Good day folks, god bless you all,.
 * tanner feels dirty after that
<jimiridge> heh
<zero_> hey
<zero_> can anyone help me, my SD card reader on my toshiba satellite wont recognize, it shows up in lspci, but wont mount
<zero_> goob ds
<akaineko> hi there, how to add firestarter to start up ? i mean, so it would load each time i log on to ubuntu ?
<david> now that is a controversy I'm afraid
<david> there are scripts etc to make that happen
<niklas> If I have installed Alpha 6 and is always updating wit synaptic, will my version in fact be the latest Beta?
<david> google will tell you all about it :)
<Lynoure> david: one person's controversy is another's freedom of choice :)
<david> Lynoure: :)
<david> I leave firewalling to my firewall cluster :)
<Lynoure> I'd actually recommend trying ufw, if one does not really want specifically firestarter
<Lynoure> Haven't tried it myself yet, though :)
<david> ufw is ubuntu maintained?
<Lynoure> david: http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=4 kinda implies that it is in hardy
<david> looks like it's a non-GUI fw?
<jimiridge> my openwrt router is the king of firewalls
<Lynoure> david: I never figured out what good GUIs bring to fw... they just confuse me.
<david> I agree :)
<jimiridge> ipt_TARPIT.ko   ipt_layer7.ko ipt_ipp2p.ko  ;)
<david> jimiridge: hehe, it works :)
<jimiridge> its got those windows netbios ports tarpitted
<niklas> I have Ubuntu Hardy Alpha 6 as base installation. Do I have to install the latest Beta to be updated? Or does all these updates from the updater in ubuntu take care of this?
<david> Lynoure: I'm just imagining the ubuntu-crowd being more and more a majority of fled windowsers
<virtuald> niklas: just update as ususal, there's only one hardy archive
<niklas> virtuald, thanks for the answer. So I have in fact the latest Beta and not Alpha 6?
<jimiridge> lol
<virtuald> probably a more recent "version" than the beta
<niklas> virtuald, :)
<niklas> virtuald, Lets say I install the latest server beta version of hardy on a new machine. When the final version is released, will I in fact have the final version? (I guess, but I want to be sure)
<david> you update your way ahear
<david> *ahead
<jimiridge> quick offtopic Q whats the earliest one can buy beer?
<david> it's not like a windows beta, where you have to reinstall the whole deal
<niklas> david, yeah, the updater is doing all the job. Nice :)
<niklas> Thanks for clearing this out.
<david> anything else on a real OS solution would be horrible
<virtuald> jimiridge: when the store opens
<niklas> Am going to deliver a new ubuntu server to a customer within a week or two. Thanks for the information from david and virtuald, I now understand it will be safe to install the beta because it will later this month in fact be the final version. All thanks to the updater within ubuntu. The new machine will be delivered to customer in one moth.
<niklas> month
<niklas> I mean, I will set up the machine soon, but be delivered first a month from one.
<anmar> Hello guys. Any experts on Broadcom 4318 wireless cards?
<compwiz18> anmar: I'm a bit of an expert, what's your question?
<niklas> Jeje, never mind. Not any important information!
<niklas> :-)
<anmar> Great. I tried bcmxx and ndiswrapper and my card doesn't work
<compwiz18> anmar: ok, which one do you want to use?
<anmar> by "doesn't work" imean. network manager can see everything.. but it never connects
<compwiz18> you can only use one, I'd recommend ndiswrapper, I think
<compwiz18> ah
<anmar> compwiz18: so I am not sure what is happneing. I keep getting a time out error the logs
<compwiz18> anmar: what does sudo iwlist scna give you?
<anmar> compwiz18: wanna see it
<compwiz18> yeah
<david> compwiz18: what is the actual brand of the NIC?
<niklas> anmar, I have a bcm4318 wireless card on one of my computer. I had to download a firmware from.. I not know. Found the internet address with "dmesg".
<anmar> compwiz18: hold on. let me log back in.. gotta chance machines
<compwiz18> david: sorry?
<david> I've used many bcm-NICs here (unfortunately), but they all work
<compwiz18> mine all work too (all two of them ;)
<compwiz18> 4306 and 4318, ndiswrapper and bcm43xx both work
<krychek> hi, i cant make hardy to show the correct time.. it just shows 2 hours less whatever i set
<anmar> I am back.
<krychek> my timezone is correct
<krychek> i mean its set to CET and its correct
<compwiz18> krychek: set your clock two hours ahead of time?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i wonder if this is a system clock set to UTC vs Localtime issue.
<compwiz18> you have the time zone right?
<anmar> compwiz18: iwlist gives me a list of [interface] scanning... blah blah
<compwiz18> anmar: so it gives you a list of networks alright?
<anmar> nope.. but network manager did.
<compwiz18> anmar: are you using bcm43xx or ndiswrapper?
<DistroJockey> krychek: when you click on edit in the time popup, do you have anything in the location area?
<anmar> compwiz18: ndiswrapper
<anmar> compwiz18: I am thinking the ndiswrapper route is best
<talntid> ndisgtk ;)
<krychek> yes, i have new york, budapest (where i live) and tokyo
<talntid> got mine working earlier today
<krychek> and the time for budapest is correct
<compwiz18> krychek: daylight saving time issue or something?
<compwiz18> do you have windows installed?
<DistroJockey> krychek: I have nothing in mine, and it works. *shrugs*
<compwiz18> anmar: I'd agree with you - ndiswrapper usually works better
<krychek> and there is a house sign next to budapest
<niklas> anmar, You don't have to use windows drivers for bcm43xx. It exist linux drivers
<anmar> compwiz18: I checked the lsmod and I have ndiswrapper bc43 and ssb
<compwiz18> although you should be able to see the networks with iwlist scan
<DistroJockey> krychek: house = home = your time
<anmar> niklas: yeah...but it has issues since it is a reverse engineered one
<DistroJockey> krychek: I assume
<anmar> compwiz18: I hear some people saying you don't need bc43 and ssb.. but I am not sure.
<krychek> DistroJockey: yes but why is it 2 hours less then on the top right corner?
<niklas> anmar, okay. Anyway, if you are going with linux drivers, here is the firmware you gotta use http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<anmar> niklas: hmm.. let me check it out.
<krychek> home time should be equal to the time in the top right corner
<DistroJockey> krychek: did you get a choice of UTC or local when you installed?
<anmar> niklas: btw, the bcm43xx is now deprecated and will be replaced by bcm and ssd
<krychek> donno.. cant i change it now?
<compwiz18> anmar: that's interesting - did you get a good inf file for ndiswrapper?
<niklas> anmar, You just install as usually with ubuntu drivers manager the driver and then download the right firmware from that address. You can always see what todo with "dmesg" when you are trying to use the wireless card.
<DistroJockey> krychek: try right clicking the clock, then Preferences then Time Settings
<themanses> hi, i am new to hardy heron beta, and i need to ask a question.
<niklas> themanses, Shoot
<anmar> niklas: yeah the message was error loading ucode5.fw
<krychek> DistroJockey: the time is correct there
<DistroJockey> krychek:  hmm
<anmar> compwiz18: yea... I got it from the Asus (my card is from them (wl-138g V2)
<niklas> anmar, ucode5.fx exist at the address I gave you
<themanses> well, if hardy stable comes out can i upgrade via update manager or do i have to run a command?
<anmar> and I ahve it installed on my ubuntu any hwo
<compwiz18> anmar: let me link you to the driver I'm using with my 4318
<anmar> compwiz18: cool
<DistroJockey> krychek: sorry, out of ideas atm
<krychek> and yes i have windows too on this system, and when i changed the time here it changed it in windows too
<krychek> so one of them showed the wrong time always
<kane77> why doesn't firefox3 keep me logged in or remember passwords?
<DistroJockey> krychek: yeah, if you use windows, you need to use local rather than UTC
<stefg> themanses: by default the update-manager will ask you to update packages automatically. if you apply all updates when they arrive you will 'grow' into the stable release
<niklas> themanses, I have just learned that if you are updating as usually with updater within ubuntu, it doesn't matter if your base installation was alpha 5, alpha 6 or beta.. It will always be the latest if you are updating as usually
<jaffarkelshac> i am still have a dispearing (invisible) mouse pointer at certain menuand tabs
<krychek> DistroJockey: and how can i change it?
<themanses> cool!!! so that explains why i have gotten 7 updates in one day.
<krychek> local vs utc
<talntid> anyone know of any programs that scan a range of IP's and map it out on a visual network? like http://www.10-strike.com/lanstate/lanstate_shot.png
<compwiz18> anmar: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=48087&d=1193544558 : extract that, and then you should see a drivers-32.tar.gz and a drivers-64.tar.gz, pick the correct one for your OS and tell me when you're there
<DistroJockey> krychek: looking
<stefg> themanses: that's usual for a version which is under heavy debugging prior to relase
<anmar> compwiz18: cool. give me a minute.
<compwiz18> themanses: earlier in the cycle you can get hundreds of updates a day :)
<themanses> aaahhhh.
<themanses> thanks guys.
<DistroJockey> krychek: what does /etc/default/rcS show for UTC ?
<krychek> UTC=yes
<krychek> should i change it to no?
<DistroJockey> krychek: mine says no, make a backup and try that
<stefg> krychek: so win thins your cmos clock is local time, while ubuntu thinks it's utc ... there you have
<anmar> compwiz18: ok. I am about to install the 32 bit ndiswrapper
<DistroJockey> Windows forces local, linux gives a choice
<compwiz18> anmar: ok -- using ndiswrapper -i should do it for you
<DistroJockey> <3 linux
<krychek> thanks :)
<krychek> im sure itll work after reboot
<compwiz18> anmar: ndiswrapper -i somedriver.inf
<DistroJockey> krychek: thanks me when it works :)
<DistroJockey> thank^
<krychek> sure :)
<DistroJockey> :)
<kane77> does anyone experience the same thing? firefox 3 just doesn't keep me logged in, nor it remembers passwords (and it is checked in preferences).
<DistroJockey> kry but anyway, yw and I hope it does
<DistroJockey> krychek: oops, missed the tab key ;P
<anmar> compwiz18: done
<krychek> its ok you can call me kry :)
<HardyOne> kane77, do you have firefox set to clear cache on shutdown?
<kane77> HardyOne, no
<DistroJockey> does it still hilight your name though?
<DistroJockey> kry^
<DistroJockey> hehe
<compwiz18> anmar: so then sudo rmmod ndiswrapper and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper should reload the driver
<krychek> no it doesnt
<DistroJockey> krychek: didn't think so
<krychek> ye :)
<DistroJockey> :)
<anmar> compwiz18: done
<kane77> HardyOne, that's why I'm surprised (and annoyed)
<krychek> i reported a bug about ndisgtk, that it cant remove installed drivers and it was set to critical by a dev
<compwiz18> anmar: does sudo iwlist scan give you anything?
<anmar> yes
<compwiz18> so that's an improvement, right?
<anmar> compwiz18: I can see all places
<DistroJockey> krychek: what driver and remove command?
<compwiz18> anmar: is the AP you want to connect to unsecured?
<DistroJockey> krychek:  I want to play :)
<anmar> compwiz18: I can connect to an unsecured one for testing
<anmar> compwiz18: should I use Network Manager
<compwiz18> anmar: just type sudo dhclient wlan0 (if wlan0 is the name of the wireless interface) in the terminal and see if that gets you an IP address
<anmar> sure...
<compwiz18> not sure if that still works, but it used to work great for connecting to unsecured APs
<virtuald> After upgrade to hardy gnome-settings-manager won't start and compiz.real uses all cpu time it can get. (Gutsy) X crashed while i was doing the upgrade in update-manager. I did an aptitude update and it told me to do dpkg --configure -a (or similar) so i did because when i logged in to X the first time it was like 800x600 60Hz, but after dpkg --... it worked, some panel app told me to reboot, so I did. I don't remember if X was this slow before the
<compwiz18> otherwise, you can see if NM helps you out
<anmar> compwiz18: nope... nothing.
<compwiz18> anmar: ok, probably fine, try Network Manager
<anmar> compwiz18: let me try the iwconfig and see if I can hook on it.
<compwiz18> anmar: ok
<krychek> DistroJockey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ndisgtk/+bug/108656 read the recent comments
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108656 in ndisgtk "ndisgtk can't remove installed driver" [Critical,Fix committed]
<clarezoe> can anyone tell me where to find the services and applications that are started when computer starts?
<virtuald> Where do I go from here?
<HardyOne> compwiz18, how can I find out what the name of my wlan is? I mean wlan0 does not work for me
<DistroJockey> krychek: k
<anmar> compwiz18: ... I get "Mar 30 02:23:43 hero kernel: [ 2339.862904] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:06:25:f6:ed:f8 timed out
<anmar> compwiz18: this is the error that I keep having... not sure why
<compwiz18> HardyOne: try ifconfig and see whats listed: there should be an eth0 (the wired interface) and then another one (not called lo) with a name like ath0, wlan0, eth1
<stefg> virtuald: first disable compiz to see if it's related to hardware 3D acceleration. Especially when running an ATi card.
<compwiz18> anmar: is that a network-manager error?
<anmar> compwiz18: this is the error I keep fighting with ( wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:06:25:f6:ed:f8
<HardyOne> compwiz18, all I get is eth0 and lo but I know this laptop has a built in wireless card
<DistroJockey> krychek: didn't even know there was an ndisgtk :)
<virtuald> stefg: thought so but i don't know how to do it from the console
<anmar> compwiz18: nope..from the kernel
<compwiz18> HardyOne: the card might not be detected
<krychek> DistroJockey: there is :)
<virtuald> stefg: the settings menu doesn't pop up like it should
<virtuald> it's nvidia gtw
<DistroJockey> krychek: that may help one day (if I remember it) Cheers :)
<compwiz18> anmar: just a random shot: can you restart the router?
<compwiz18> sometimes that fixes problems
<anmar> compwiz18: I tested the router with my macbook. it is fully functional
<compwiz18> ok
<stefg> virtuald: hmm... you could just uninstall it with sudo apt-get autoremove compiz .... after debugging you can reinstall
<HardyOne> compbrain, System>Admin> Hardware Drivers list Atheros hardware access layer in use and also Support for 802.11 wireless lan cards in use
<virtuald> ok
<anmar> compwiz18: it is a bloddy pain... cause I can scan but I can't get any packets form the networks (regardless weather they are secure or not)
<HardyOne> compwiz18, ^^^
<compwiz18> anmar: might be network-manager's fault, you can try a different manager: wifi-radar, wicd (http://wicd.net), or just using iwconfig
<anmar> compwiz18: let me try iwconfig
<stefg> virtuald: and see if <glxinfo | grep direct> turns up 'yes'
<compwiz18> HardyOne: does the card show up in lspci?
<anmar> compwiz18: hehe... same problem.
<HardyOne> compwiz18,  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<anmar> I am going to dump the ndisroute for know and try the b43
<compwiz18> anmar: sounds like a good next step
<compwiz18> HardyOne: one second though, try ifconfig -a and see if anything shows up
<anmar> compwiz18: yeah... will see :)
<HardyOne> compwiz18, just eth0 and lo get listed
<compwiz18> anmar: sorry I'm not being much help :)
<anmar> compwiz18: thanks man... I really appreciate you taking me through the steps
<compwiz18> anmar: no problem, I still remember the first time I set this thing up
<compwiz18> I'm really looking forward to using that card with Hardy now ;)
<anmar> compwiz18: BTW, is your card for laptop or PCI for dekstop?
<compwiz18> anmar: it's a laptop
<BadRobot> hi there fellas
<BadRobot> this party in here is jumping
<anmar> compwiz18: ah
<BadRobot> ...
<BadRobot> so does anyone knows how to get FF3 Beta4 updated to Beta 5?
<compwiz18> BadRobot: sudo apt-get update doesn't do it for you?
<BadRobot> no
<compwiz18> anmar: yeah, my other bcm card (PCMCIA) that I stuck in the hardy laptop works fine with ndiswrapper
<compwiz18> although it is a 4306
<BadRobot> broadcom cards are the worste
<TheInfinity> BadRobot: beta5 is not in repos
<BadRobot> worst
<TheInfinity> so option 1: wait
<talntidwrk> fyi
<BadRobot> no isn't
<talntidwrk> i have a broadcom
<TheInfinity> option 2: compile it for yourself
<talntidwrk> 4310
<dbmoodb> yeah i have a few problems with the live cd this time-- its made really badly atm -- the install option does not provide options to change the screen resolution ... the safe graphics boot is hidden etc... - where do i file my feedback ?
<talntidwrk> is this issue about the 4310??
<talntidwrk> if it is, i may be able to help.
<TheInfinity> i would recomment option 1 if you dont exacly know what you do
<BadRobot> i don't know how Fedora 9 managed to get to their Beta release,i mean FF3 Beta 5
<KrimZon> is anyone here able to help me with audacity? i  can't get it to play or record sound
<compwiz18> talntidwrk: what driver are you using on your 4310? We're working on a 4318, but I'm using a 4306 in my hardy laptop
<compwiz18> they're mostly all the same, AFAIK
<KrimZon> there's just a big pause when i try to record followed by an error telling me to check sample rate, and a big pause when going into preferences
<TheInfinity> BadRobot: wait a while. fedora has most times quite new packages
<TheInfinity> and ubuntu hardy is in beta state
<talntidwrk> bcmwl5
<BadRobot> audacy is working fine on my Ubuntustudio Krimzon
<virtuald> ok, i got x running with no lag, but no wm
<KrimZon> BadRobot: what devices is it using in preferences?
<virtuald> stefg: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<BadRobot> well, i don't remember,i am not on Ubuntustudio right now,i am on debian
<KrimZon> ah
<stefg> virtuald: there you have, your 3D accel is screwed, probably a restricted driver is causing trouble
<BadRobot> try to install Ubuntustudio from Synaptic
<KrimZon> i can't find any relevant ubuntustudio package
<BadRobot> which packages are you looking for?
<KrimZon> stuff relating to the actual sound system rather than just apps on top of it
<KrimZon> i'm trying ubuntustudio-audio though
<frafra> hi all
<DistroJockey> greeting frafra
<DistroJockey> greetings^
<DistroJockey> :)
<justin007827> hello
<frafra> I'm customizing kubuntu hardy (daily build 29/3) for my school, but I've a big problem: /var/lib/dpkg/status is not the file that apt expects
<justin007827> i'm running into an error when i try and compile vmware. Can anyone help?
<frafra> it's a linux kernel c file O.o
<TheInfinity> justin007827: you need some inofficial patches
<frafra> and not the complete list of installed packages
<TheInfinity> just google for it
<justin007827> i loaded one patch
<gluer> use virtualbox
<justin007827> grr
<justin007827> i didnt like virtualbox
<gluer> ;-)
<frafra> so, I can't add and remove packages
<gluer> justin: its running my vista setup pretty sweet
<justin007827> well, I had a rpoblem with it
<justin007827> when i would try to run gentoo install cd, it would kick me out
<newbie294> Hello, The release notes mention Inkscape but it is not installed by default in this beta version
<DistroJockey> frafra: an issue with your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<justin007827> gluer: something about the xserver.
<frafra> DistroJockey, no, it's the default sources.list
<newbie294> will inkscape be installed by default in the final stable version?
<gluer> justin: i heard there is an update either out or comming for hardy
<frafra> I haven't change nothing
<frafra> *I haven't changed anything (excuseme for the bad english)
<DistroJockey> frafra: pastebin your issue? not saying I can help, but a little more info is needed
<gaminggeek> can anyone here play more than one audio track at the same time with hardy?
<justin007827> gluer: ok, you think it might stop it from crashing?
<DistroJockey> frafra: as in the response fro apt-get
<frafra> ok
<newbie294> and another question is that how I can take screenshots of my compiz effects particularly the window switcher
<gluer> justin: no im talking about your vmware issue
<gaminggeek> used to be able to have banshee open and play flash stuff but now in hardy its broken
<gluer> justin: i couldnt compile it either
<justin007827> gluer: ahh, ok
<IdleOne> compwiz18you could of warned me that installing wicd was going to remove network manager and in effect render internet useless :P
<compwiz18> IdleOne: I assume people can read what apt tells them ;)
<compwiz18> but I apologize
<compwiz18> they conflict, sadly
<IdleOne> compwiz18not your fasult hehe I should of read before accepting
<IdleOne> fault*
<justin007827> gluer: well, maybe i will just use virtualbox. I got it to run ubuntu fine, lol. have any distros you would recomend to try out on a virtualbox maching?
<justin007827> machine*
<jimiridge> backtrack
<frafra> http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/quick-reference/ch-package.en.html#s-recover-status
<frafra> this seems a good solution
<gluer> justin: i just use it for vista, mainly for work
<frafra> but I have to reinstall everything
<jimiridge> bsd's gentoo,
<IdleOne> compwiz18I am taking the oppertunity to do a fresh install anyway. have ubuntu and kubuntu all meshed up and it is a mess
<justin007827> ya, i really wanted to try gentoo, too bad it wont work
<jimiridge> i could go on for hours naming distro's os's and the likes
<compwiz18> IdleOne: you can reinstall network-manager if you want
<compwiz18> IdleOne: I'll add a note about removing network-manager to the wicd download page, I think
<DistroJockey> frafra: ohh, that does look nasty
<frafra> yes :(
<frafra> the problem is
<IdleOne> compwiz18  know but I dont like all the kde apps mixed with the gniome apps. was going to do it anyway
<justin007827> is it ok to ask about this stuff in here, or should i go to another chanell? just checking.
<compwiz18> IdleOne: yeah, KDE + Gnome is a mess
<frafra> that that file shouldn't be a .c source file :(
<frafra> mmm...
<frafra> I could run it in virtualbox and copy that file
<KrimZon> yep... audacity is still broken and now my sound and video menu is full of stuff
<DistroJockey> frafra: customizing how and what?
<KrimZon> :\
<justin007827> jimiridge: i have heard of bsd. apple uses a version of free bsd right? what is different about the bsd distros?
<gluer> lol ive got 60 updates for hardy waiting, but my setup is running really well, paranoid about installing
<DistroJockey> frafra: and why :)
<frafra> I have to make it in italian, removing amarok and some app., adding flash and mp3 support, and emesene
<IdleOne> gluer be a man and do it !
<DistroJockey> frafra: ahh
<frafra> and make a second cd with wine and kde edu
<gluer> idleone
<frafra> for my school
<IdleOne> gluer you arent beta testing to be prudent :)
<gluer> come on!
<compwiz18> IdleOne: there we go, now people are forewarned ;)
<gluer> argh! alrite
<dns53> justin007827 apple uses the march microkernel and a bsd userland, they are not really running bsd
<IdleOne> compwiz18 thank you .
<justin007827> dns53: thanks
 * IdleOne goes and get coffee....
<DistroJockey> frafra: out of my area sorry
<frafra> so, we want to install kubuntu with those patch in my school and distribuite it to other local school and to the students :)
<tobi> Hi, I have a problem with my german keyboard layout
<dns53> justin007827 think of it as more like colinux or wine from what i can see, it is sort of like a  bsd wrapper that allows unix to run
<frafra> when will be released the first RC?
<tobi> I can change it in the gnome keyboard config, then it is german
<DistroJockey> frafra: That sounds like a great initiative. Good luck.
<tobi> but after a restart it's the US layout again.
<frafra> thanks :)
<DistroJockey> frafra: Hardy should be out at the end of April
<elbermungsterses> something's up with my firefox
<frafra> thx
<justin007827> dns53: thats interesting. I switched from osx a little while ago. I like ubuntu a lot better, minus the fact I can't figure the internet shareing out
<DistroJockey> frafra: yw :)
<elbermungsterses> it won't display history, it won't add live bookmarks, and it won't display bookmarks.
<DistroJockey> frafra: it's pretty stable now, so I'm sure they are on target for an April release
<jng> justin007827: next version of network-manager (0.7) is rumoured to support internet sharing
<justin007827> jng: thats great to hear. It's a nice feature.
<jng> the 0.7 network-manager sounds really powerful .. not sure when it will land though
<justin007827> ubuntu seems to be ahead of all the other distros with wireless support.
<IdleOne> justin007827 that is because ubuntu has an aggressive release cycle
<jng> ubuntu seems to be nearest the bleeding edge in general
<IdleOne> every 6 months
<elbermungsterses> can anyone help please? my firefox won't display history and add live bookmarks even though i don't have private browsing on.
<jng> anyone got bbc radio working under hardy?
<justin007827> IdleOne: I've noticed. each realease gets better and better
<IdleOne> justin007827 that is the point :)
<elbermungsterses> sorry, am i talking about a bug?
<IdleOne> it's nice to add fancy eye candy to a OS but if the OS is full of holes and apps that dont work ....
<elbermungsterses> i'll take that to launchpad.
<Dr_willis>  private browsing ? Not seeen that feature
<justin007827> IdleOne: many of my friends are switching to linux from windows and osx because of how easy you guys keep makeing ubuntu. Hardy is really nice.
<jimiridge> lol
<Dr_willis> internet shareing - under linux. is like a 4 line script. :)
<Dr_willis> not sure if they got a nice gui for it or not
<justin007827> Dr_willis: can you help me figure it out
<justin007827> when i try, i break my network
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<jimiridge> what? routing?
<Dr_willis> I havent done it in ages..
<Dr_willis> if using 2 network cards - might need to do a little more tweaking. but thats the gist of it.
<talntidwrk> load balancing is easy :)
<justin007827> Dr_willis: thats the page i tried to follow
<Dr_willis>  the 'ip-masquerading howto' at one time was the defacto docs on the topic. Not sure how out of date it is.
<_dan_> hey guys, flashplugin is not working out of the box with firefox3 on hardy, is this bug reported yet?
<talntidwrk> oh, you're wanting internet sharing
<talntidwrk> why not just do it the right way and put a switch in?
<talntidwrk> curious
<justin007827> its on a laptop
<justin007827> my macbook pro
<Lynoure> talntidwrk: not always possible, e.g. with 3G usb modems
<talntidwrk> good point, Lynoure...
<jng> Dr_willis: http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2007/10/15/networkmanager-07-is-the-new-chuck-norris/
<Dr_willis> ipmasq - securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling
<Lynoure> talntidwrk: haven't gotten one myself yet, just thinking about on as the replacement for our current backup connection (more fun)
<justin007827> Dr_willis: when I follow those direction, using ifconfig ath0, I lose my network connection
<Dr_willis> justin007827,  this is when learning what you are doing pays - i guess.. :)
<justin007827> yea, i have been trying to understand networking for a while
<Dr_willis> You configure both nic's properly. thenuse the proper iptables commands to send info btweeen the 2
<Dr_willis>  if they are allready configured you dont need to be using the ifconfig command.
<justin007827> i know that ath0 is configured
<virtuald> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:28023): DEBUG: Starting xrandr manager
<virtuald> Error:  X was unable to determine screen size range for window 82
<virtuald> parse error
<virtuald> Error:  X was unable to determine screen size range for window 82
<virtuald> Segmenteringsfel (core dumped)
<justin007827> eth0 is my ethernet conection right?
<virtuald> what to do now_ >>
<Boohbah> search bugzilla
<Dr_willis> eth0 is a wired network connection.. yes.
<justin007827> k, thats the one i want to forward my ath0 connection to
<justin007827> Dr_willis: its, ok. I'll keep reading about it in my spare time.
<Dr_willis> justin007827,  check oht the ip-masquerading howto's perhaps
<justin007827> Dr_willis: good call.  I'm sure I will figure it out eventually.
<virtuald> i got no appropriate hit from bugzilla, though i don't know what to search for, i tried the "Error" line without the window number
<virtuald> is all i can do just to wait_
<virtuald> ?
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jimiridge_> neat
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. that site does not work properly with konquer.... bummer
<frafra> I've copied /var/lib/dpkg/status from live cd to my custom distro... but it does not work
<frafra> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `libart-2.0-2' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<frafra> etc...
<danuel> Anyone know how to add support for video card and monitor in Hardy?  xorg.conf doesn't seem to control resolution.  RandR doesn't recognize the correct resolutions (xrandr -q)
<evan_> hey is there anyone who has global menu to work?
<qense> danuel: from Xorg 7.3, which is used in hardy, dynamic resolution changes are supported
<dns53> danuel do you have a line in your xorg.conf like:  Modes      "1280x960@60" "1280x1024@60" "1024x768@60" "800x600@60" "800x600@56" "640x480@60"
<qense> you should be able to change them in System->Preferences->...
<dns53> you can still have the resolution there if you dont need it, i have a custom resolution for my eeepc as it is not detected
<danuel> dns53, I added the resolution lines in xorg.conf, but it doesnlt show up in xrandr
<danuel> qense, only 800x600 is available through the gui
<qense> oh
<qense> that's not very nice
<danuel> yes, I know.
<dns53> danuel you got a nvidia card? use their tool to create the resolution
<danuel> Yes.
<danuel> It', NVIDIA GeForce 7150M
<danuel> The only available driver that tests ok is vesa ...
<qense> nvidia-glx-new ?
<danuel> I thought the glx-new was primarily for 3d rendering.
<qense> if you install that and run nvidia-xconfig in the terminal it should work
<qense> it
<qense> it's the latest nvidia display driver
<danuel> Also, I would like to avoid loadiing propriatary drivers.
<qense> oh
<qense> you should use nv
<danuel> Ok, I'll try it.
<qense> (btw, how far are they with nouveau?)
<orvokki> Afaik 2d works fine.
<qense> is it already in the ubuntu repos?
<orvokki> qense: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix
<qense> danuel: nouveau is a project aimed on creating an opensource replacement for nvidia's driver
<qense> it's still under heavy development
<danuel> excellent.
<orvokki> Seems to me that it's not really that much better (at least yet) than nv driver.
<qense> they need to get 3D working first I suppose before they are a serious alternative
<orvokki> Indeed.
<orvokki> It would be nice though. Someone coul deven say running binary blobs inside kernel would count as a security risk...
<orvokki> s/coul deven/could even/
<qense> one of the few major security errors in the kernel was caused by the closed nvidia module
<qense> but it is fixed by now
<jimiridge> it was something about the memory being executable or something
<qense> but I do use nvidia's closed driver. ;) it's the best there is atm
<orvokki> qense: I meant more like that afaik just getting to be in the kernel tends to bypass all security mechanisms.
<orvokki> That is, we have to trust that the binary blob itself contains nothing malicious.
<qense> and that's also why Microsoft can scream we're violating it patents, but we can t control if they violate the GPL
<orvokki> Maybe the next LTS after Hardy will have decent opensource drivers for Nvidia. ^^
<qense> I hope so
<RAOF> orvokki: The nouveau driver is very, very much better than nv.  Right now.
<qense> something I'd really like to happen is that nouveau driver will become so populair that nvidia opens up it source and develop together
<qense> but I don't see that happen
<RAOF> It doesn't do 3d*, but it's the fastest 2d driver available at the moment, and that's including the proprietary driver.
<qense> nvidia wants to keeps things a bit secret
<RAOF> * - At least, 3d isn't supported at all, and doesn't work with everything, and is known-incomplete.
<orvokki> RAOF: Is it that it doesn't do 3d at all or that it doesn't do accelerated 3d?
<RAOF> orvokki: The question doesn't really make sense.  What would "not accelerated 3d" be?
<orvokki> CPU rendering.
<RAOF> orvokki: Well, that's entirely driver-independent.  It does not accelerated 3d just fine :)
<orvokki> RAOF: That is as in "we don't know how to control this GPU so we'll just use the CPU and known methods until we learn to do it the fast way".
<RAOF> orvokki: As far as I'm aware, for modern cards you either don't know how to drive them _at all_, or you can do pretty much anything.  Once you've actually implemented it :).
<RAOF> As for actual 3d acceleration, I can run openarena with it just fine.
<RAOF> However, the 3d built on the as-yet-incomplete gallium framework, will end up needing DRI2, etc.
<RAOF> More interesting than nouveau 3d at the moment is that it's a far, far better 2d driver than nv (and a better 2d driver than the proprietary driver) - when it works.  And it mostly works :).
<KrimZon> argh, more audio problems
<RAOF> Oh, and unless you have a geforce 8 or 9.  The nv drivers aren't as bad for them, and the nouveau drivers don't work well for them.
<KrimZon> the default audio player in ubuntu crackles for me - lots of little gaps in the sound
<KrimZon> even with the rt kernel
<KrimZon> but i'm hoping there's something i can do to fix that
<jng> hmm KrimZon audio is generally ok for me, but can't get bbc radio realplayer streams to do anything but crackle
<KrimZon> it's movie player, the one that crackles for me
<jng> i'm guessing i have a codec problem
<jaffarkelshac> which folder are programs installed in
<KrimZon> audacious doesnt though, neither does alsaplayer (alsa), vlc, amarok
<tobi> jaffarkelshac: it depends
<eldaria> Hey guys, I found a bug, but i'm not sure how to trace it to give usufull info in bug report.
<DistroJockey> eldaria: what sorta bug?
<jaffarkelshac> tobi, but generally it where do they get installed
<eldaria> I use Kubuntu Hardy Beta, and when I try to change keyboard layout my X-server crash back to login screen.
<eldaria> I looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old but no info is to be found about the crash
<jng> jaffarkelshac: dpkg -L package-name
<tobi> jaffarkelshac: /usr/bin
<jng> will list all the files in a package
<jaffarkelshac> thanks
<DistroJockey> eldaria: ohh, bummer. Sorry I can't help there, on Ubuntu Hardy beta
<jng> also "type progname" will tell you where it is
<eldaria> DistroJockey: Is it possibel to change the layouts in Ubuntu, or will you also get the crash there? (Save your work first. :-) )
<jimiridge> thats cool
<DistroJockey> give me directions and I will try :)
<jimiridge> i never knew "type" existed
<DistroJockey> eldaria: ^
<eldaria> DistroJockey: Ehm, not sure who to do it in Ubuntu, I use System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<eldaria> DistroJockey: I then add a layout and click apply, and Boom crash to Login
<danuel> Does anyone know if Hardy will natively support broadcom wireless (BCM43xx)
<DistroJockey> eldaria: sec, I'll poke around
<eldaria> ok
<jimiridge> how do you pronouce ubuntu?
<qense> oeboentoe I think :)
<jimiridge> i say you-bun-two
<qense> (oe like the german u and the dutch oe
<danuel> yoo booon tooo
<jng> there is a guy at work that insists on calling it un-bun-two  .. drives me nuts
<jimiridge> cmon qense thats even more questionable then ubuntu
<qense> I don't think it has a y/j at the beginning
<qense> it's not English
<jimiridge> heh jng
<DistroJockey> eldaria: adding German
<jimiridge> he must be lysdexic
<danuel> Just watch the video that comes with every installation under examples ... hear Nelson sayit.
<DistroJockey> eldaria: big download :)
<jng> not sure.. its the only thing he says weirdly .. think he just misread it and has never recovered
<jimiridge> heh
<eldaria> DistroJockey: Ehm are you sure you are not adding a a whole new language?
<qense> according to wikipedia it's [ùbúntú]
<DistroJockey> eldaria: I probably am
<qense> or [uːˈbuːntuː]
<qense> it's Zulu
<jimiridge> like i said? you bun two?
<danuel> I agree: you boone tooo
<jimiridge> i dunno i'm not african, i'm american so i'll say it in english
<qense> you?
<IdleOne> it is pronounced OOO BOON TOO
<qense> it's phonetic
<danuel> yes you boon too (English)
<danuel> boon like Daniel Boon
<IdleOne> not YOU
<qense> indeed, no you
<DistroJockey> eldaria: I assume that's what you needed to do though?
<qense> not everything is English :)
<jimiridge> buh-n-two
<jimiridge> heh this is crazy but a great topic
<eldaria> DistroJockey: no, only the keyboard layout, it looks like it should be in System/Preferences/Keyboard
<danuel> Shouldn't this conversation be in #ubuntu and not in +1?
<eldaria> DistroJockey: and then in Layout
<Zvezdichko> hmmm.. has xserver-xorg-input-wacom been updated twice this morning?
<eldaria> Zvezdichko: Yes
<eldaria> Zvezdichko: First update broke wacom support, and second update fixed it again
<DistroJockey> eldaria: ahh, k, and when you go there, then what?
<IdleOne> good thing it wasnt the other way around
<danuel> I have some real issues with Hardy and I would like to discuss them with someone familiar with this beta.
<IdleOne> danuelshoot and we will see iof perhaps we can help
<eldaria> DistroJockey: Try add another layout, I added Swedish Dvorak. then I click Apply and I crash, after crash I have the keyboard swithing tray icon, and when I click it, I also have a crash
<danuel> Ok, boradcom wireless.... BCM4310
<danuel> Should I try the fix for 7.10
<danuel> or is there a better way in Hardy 8.04
<DistroJockey> eldaria: I only have one layout listed (US)
<eldaria> DistroJockey: no option to add?
<DistroJockey> eldaria: yep, sorry, just added Germany
<DistroJockey> eldaria: I have still not managed to crash it, even though I have no idea what I am doing :)
<jimiridge> anyone else having probs with video4linux?
<eldaria> DistroJockey: ok, hmmm. and when you cllcik close and type something, are your qwerty changed into azerty? Or is it still usiing your original layout?
<jimiridge> my webcam doesnt popup a /dev/video0 when i plug it in since i upgraded
<DistroJockey> eldaria: I'm trying it on the system I am running now.
<DistroJockey> eldaria: but I am not entirely sure how I would switch to the other language
<eldaria> DistroJockey: I think you need to add the language switching applet
<eldaria> DistroJockey: to your panel,
<DistroJockey> eldaria: and that panel applet is called?
<eldaria> DistroJockey: hmmm no clue.
<danuel> I was hoping someone would know this.  Does 8.04 have a better way to deal with Broadcom wifi (BCM43xx) than previous version?
<DistroJockey> eldaria: sorry, Im out of ideas
<krychek> DistroJockey: time still isnt good :(
<eldaria> DistroJockey: Same here, I don't know Gnome very well.
<DistroJockey> krychek: :(
<krychek> still 2 hours less
<DistroJockey> krychek: running NPT?
<DistroJockey> ntp^
<krychek> ntp? whats that? :O
<DistroJockey> eldaria: network time protocal
<DistroJockey> protocol^
<DistroJockey> eldaria: sorry :)
<eldaria> DistroJockey: Thanks for trying though, I found a bug report #191212 I added my findings to it, not sure if it is the same but it looks like it could be.
<eldaria> DistroJockey: No worries, I know ntp. :-)
<krychek> DistroJockey: i dont know..
<tj13820> anyone have a fix for getting emerald themes to apply with compiz?
<tj13820> i've tried emerald --replace and reinstalling but it won't work
<DistroJockey> krychek: tis a shame Hardy's time thingy doest stat UTC anywhere
<eldaria> DistroJockey: Look for GMT
<krychek> DistroJockey: should i report this as a bug?
<eldaria> DistroJockey: Sometime it is called GMT intead of UTC
<DistroJockey> eldaria: can you find it?
<eldaria> Well in Kubuntu I can pick UTC
<DistroJockey> eldaria:  8.04?
<tobi> Hi, I have a problem with my german keyboard layout
<orvokki> RAOF: So you can probably also answer the question that is there packages for it?
<tobi> I can change it in the gnome keyboard config, then it is german
<tobi> but after a restart it's the US layout again.
<tobi> has anyone her an working miro on 8.4?
<eldaria> DistroJockey: Yes
<krychek> miro doesnt work for me.. never has
<orvokki> RAOF: I might want to test it out at some point.
<tj13820> how do i get emerald themes to apply with compiz in Hardy?
<DistroJockey> eldaria: gnome issue then I guess
<eldaria> what time does it show in console?
<DistroJockey> krychek: maybe it's a gnome bug *shrugs*
<DistroJockey> eldaria: mine is fine
<krychek> DistroJockey: and i think the intuitive behaviour would be that time changes when you set a location as home in the world map
<DistroJockey> krychek: I agree, it should
<DistroJockey> krychek: I've had issues with time on many distro's
<krychek> i report a bug then
<penguin42> I thought my Hardy upgrade was the easiest I'd done so far; until it came to recover from hibernate
<virtuald> x just crashed
<eldaria> krychek: DistroJockey: well, it is not always thtat you want your locale and your time zone to be the same. Perhaps your location is in US, but you want your timezone to be UTC
<gluer> anyone know where screenlets are stored?
<eldaria> krychek: DistroJockey: For exaple foe time critical systems, were the silly summertime are irrelevant you always want a fixed time (UTC)
<DistroJockey> eldaria: yeah, it's tricky
<krychek> im still thinking about what the bug summary should be :)
<eldaria> krychek: if you open a console, and type 'date' and then 'date -u' is it correct? also try to type 'tzselect'
<DistroJockey> krychek: does this link help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/195159
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195159 in ubiquity "The new time zone / city choosing is annoying" [Medium,Confirmed]
<krychek> date: 2008. márc. 30., vasárnap, 13.50.34 CEST        this is correct
<krychek>  
<krychek> date -u: 2008. márc. 30., vasárnap, 11.51.15 UTC       this should be 12:51..  right?
<eldaria> no UTC right now is Sun Mar 30 11:53:54 UTC 2008
<evan_> yahwhoooooo I GOT GLOBAL MENU WORKING!!!
<eldaria> krychek: we swithced to Summertime last night, so now we are 2 hours ahead if you are in Europe
<krychek> so my clock shows utc time even if i changed it to UTC=no
<bbrazil> krychek: that setting is for if your BIOS is in utv
<bbrazil> *utc
<eldaria> krychek: well your system clock should be set to UTC, and then the system will calculate your local time based on your choice of country and Time zone.
<penguin42> someone could do with reopening #196688; it's at fixed-release but GPM is still eating the planets RAM
<DistroJockey> eldaria: not if he uses Windows also
<eldaria> krychek: Yes that is true if you dual boot with Windows it becomes a mess, since Windows have the habit of chaning your System clock to local time.
<krychek> geez :)
<krychek> if i set the time 2 hours ahead clock will show it correctly but the world map wont
<eldaria> krychek: especially around the shift of Summertime/Wintertime since Linux will think your clock is still set to UTC, and Windows changes it 1 hour ahead or back. However this can bes ovled by installing an NTP client, that will correct your clock.
<krychek> ok.. how do i do that?
<eldaria> krychek: What so Gnome clock shows you the time in ITC?
<eldaria> ^UTC
<krychek> ye it shows UTC
<Zvezdichko> hmmm, tonight my clock didn't change the time automatically
<Zvezdichko> and I had to set it up manually
<eldaria> ok, but your date and date -u shows the correct times, so this is for sure a issue with Gnome Locale settings, and an NTP client will not solve it.
<jaffarkelshac> in compiz fusion what is the super key
<compwiz18> jaffarkelshac: probably the windows key on your keyboard
<jaffarkelshac> indeed it is.
<jaffarkelshac> thanks
<compwiz18> no problem
<amikrop> Hello. I use DELL Latitude D800. Does anybody know which method should I use for sound recording (Line-In, Capture, etc.)?
<savvas> where are network passwords saved?
<krychek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/209193 i hope i made myself clear
<krychek> donno what the package should be.. please change it if you do
<tj13820> how do enable emerald over the default "appearance" in the terminal in Hardy?
<dns53> compiz --replace ?
<tj13820> won't work
<compwiz18> emerald --replace?
<jaffarkelshac> is beryl and compiz fusion the same thing?
<loa> friends how i can restart networking after resume?
<eldaria> loa: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<compwiz18> compiz-fusion is a combined version of beryl and compiz
<RainCT> loa: try  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dns53> yes, compiz came first, they forked to create beryl and they have now merged back as compiz fusion
<eldaria> RainCT: lol, yes, i forgot sudo. :-)
<loa> i mean auto restart =)
<loa> I try STOP_SERVICES="networking" in /etc/default/acpi-support
<eldaria> loa: hmm not sure how to do it automatically, sorry.
<loa> but it not help, after resume my wi-fi interface is down(
<Yellabs> whats the newest hardy test release , is that 20 march? beta?
<TheInfinity> yes
<TheInfinity> beta1
<Yellabs> ok
<Yellabs> is it a well know fact that this release does not detect nvidia cards , in restricted manager?
<dns53> expect things to break in beta software, things like wireless and video drivers come and go and get better closer to release
<Yellabs> i dont mind, but just wanted to ake sure its fixed before final
<Yellabs>  NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]
<Yellabs> make*
<TheInfinity> Yellabs: google around a bit ...
<Yellabs> hmm, memory leaks, with nvidia drivers gets mine blacklisted...?
<Yellabs> ah, no thats compiz
<justin007827> Hi, i'm still messing around with virtual box on H.H. I installed H.H. on the virtual machine for practice. The install went fine, but can't get my network working in VB. does anyone know how to fix this or a document I can read to help?
<SWiSH> hi, i'm trying to run pulseaudio with dolby sound. but somehow it does not work. i used this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=714712
<SWiSH> when i want to start pulseaudio i get this output: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/143237/ and NO sound works ...hope someone can help me
<kane77> Yellabs, not entirelly true it detects mine well
<Yellabs> ok, i see
<Yellabs> thats good news
<Yellabs> :)
<Yellabs> whats the card ?
<Zvezdichko> blah, aren't they going to fix that nasty konqueror fix
<Zvezdichko> bug*
<Yellabs> whats your nvidia card type?
<Batelje> Hello,how can i mount a HD in Hardy ? in Feisty this was automatic but not now
<Lynoure> should be automatic still. Seemed to be for me, but I'm on Kubuntu.
<RainCT> it should be in Ubuntu, too
<Batelje> I'm on Xubuntu,but on fluxbuntu it was the same
<Random> Batelje: check dmesg? maybe theres an error there
<tj13820> tim@tim-laptop:~$ compiz --replace
<tj13820> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<tj13820> No whitelisted driver found
<tj13820> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<RainCT> Batelje: do you see it in Places -> Computer?
<tj13820> that's what i get when trying to use compiz with emerald for emerald themes
<Batelje> random , dmesg..typing that in the terminal?
<Random> yep
<Batelje> rainct : nope, only file system
<evan_> hey how can i change the menu icon when i pace a start-here image in the icon dir that i use ( black white 2 style ) it isnt changeing my menu icon
<Batelje> random : no errors as far i can see. but i don't think it's a fault. i just need to now how to mount a 2nd HD.
<SWiSH> i just figured out, that the speaker-test -c 6 -D surround51 works partly
<SWiSH> but pulseaudio does not
<evan_> none got a icon solution?
<Random> mount -t filesystemname /dev/whateverdevicenameithas /some/empty/directory/to/mount/at
<Random> not sure how to debug the automounter though
<Random> could try killing it and restarting it
<Batelje> random : So what if i want to mount sda in /media/storage , what do i have to type then ? (sorry)
<SWiSH> i used this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=714712
<Random> mkdir /media/storage; mount -t /dev/sda /media/storage
<Random> but
<SWiSH> does anybody has an idea?
<Random> that wont work, since its sdaX
<Random> probably sda1
<Random> if its the first partition
<Random> dmesg | grep sda
<Random> should show you which ones exist
<Random> ooops
<Random> lol
<Random> what type of filesystem is it?
<Random> so for ext3
<Batelje> Ext3 (if that is wat you mean ? man i really need to learn that thing)
<Random> mkdir /media/storage; mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/storage
<teprrr> it's better use uuid and add a line to fstab, if you use regularly that device
<tj13820> i cannot replace metacity with compiz/emerald? compiz effects work, but emerald doesn't
<Random> its better if you figure out why the automounter doesn't work :p
<Batelje> random : thank you i can reach the HD now
<Batelje> yeah it's strange..but i can copy my files now ;)
<Batelje> thank you very much!
<Random> np
<Batelje> nice day further
<andi5> hi... yesterday i updated my heron the first time this month and it appears that nearly all my ram is in active use... surely, i do not know whether this is due to the update (i shut it down), but i wonder why `free` lists 90% of ram in the -/+ line, but using ps, htop or top the resident values simply do not add up to that much (indeed, it should be much lower)..... thanks for any hint or redirection!
<Enselic> If you go to this page with FF3 and scroll around, do you also get severe drawing artifacts? It seems as if the background is not drawn at all
<Enselic> http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/user-manual.html
<andi5> Enselic: nope, not at all
<savvas> um.. when gpg keys expire, they are automatically removed from the public lists, right?
<andi5> savvas: do you mean public gpg key servers or something ubuntu specific?  i think the primer ones just keep the keys
<savvas> andi5: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xC812FBAA897530C8
<savvas> I'm looking for a way to remove it from ubuntu's keyserver
<andi5> why that?
<savvas> Because I uploaded a new one
<savvas> changed my name etc :)
<Hobbsee> i don't think you can.
<andi5> you cannot control information once you have given it away
<savvas> Hobbsee: so even if it expires, it will stay there?
<Enselic> andi5: hmm, weird, do you have an up to date 8.04?
<andi5> Enselic: up to yesterday
<Hobbsee> savvas: yes, but be markeda s expired
<savvas> Hobbsee: do i have to do anything for that? I deactivated it from launchpad, if that matters
<Luckrider> Hi, I am having trouble with emerald/fusion. I can't get fusion to use the emerald themes with Hardy heron. Does anyone have any ideas.
<Luckrider> Any help is sppreciated
<Luckrider> #appreciated
<RainCT> Luckrider: install emerald? ^^
<Luckrider> I have installed emerald
<Luckrider> I also created a theme
<Luckrider> I can't use it though
<RainCT> Luckrider: how are you configuring it to use your theme?
<Luckrider> through emerald theme manger
<Luckrider> sorry got to go
<Luckrider> but thanks for taking the time to try
<gilster32> i was wandering if people are experiencing issues with network manager? My wireless gets disconnected randomly...
<egonw> hi all, Java in Firefox-2 does not seem to work anymore...
<egonw> did some googling, but can only find that it does not work in FF-3
<gilster32> terminhell:should i not have roaming ON
<egonw> about:plugins does not list the java plugin
<bjorne^> egonw, when didyou last update the system?
<egonw> some minutes ago
<bjorne^> I had the same problem just a few packages ago, but after an update it was fine
<egonw> which package version made it work again?
<egonw> then I can check which version I got...
<egonw> maybe a mirror not updated yet or so...
<bjorne^> not sure of the version number, can check what im running now
<hackeron> hey, can someone recommend a cheap sound card with 2 stereo inputs supported on linux? (by 2 stereo inputs I mean where I would be able to record both simultaneously, not one at a time)
<bjorne^> egonw, atm im running 6-05-0ubuntu1 for the java6, sun's packages. 3.0~b4+nobinonly-0 for firefox
<egonw> what about firefox-2 ?
<egonw> because it's broken in that version of FF
<egonw> for me, that is
<bjorne^> ok, don't even have ff-2 installed :P
<bjorne^> could install it just to check, one moment
<egonw> ok, thanx for checking
<egonw> bjorne^: OK... might have found a solution...
<bjorne^> Yep, ff-2 find the java plugins too
<egonw> oh... :(
<egonw> mmm...
<egonw> well, my update-alternative was set to the gcjwebplugin.so
<egonw> when changing that to the java-6-sun/jre/plugin one it seems to work again
<egonw> but, my /usr/lib/firefox/plugins did not have a symlink to the alternative either...
<egonw> manually added that just now...
<bjorne^> ah ok, I'll check my systems links, one moent.. but you should use the libjavaplugin_oji.so if your using Sun's java packages
<ShackJack> HI all - bit of a weird upgrade issue. I did a quasi-fresh install of Hardy Heron (format of root - retain /home dir) which fixed some dist-upgrade issues I was having. However, my "Buddy List" window does not show on my desktop when I have desktop effects on.
<ShackJack> I previously had some rules set for in in the rules plugin to show on all worksspaces, but I took those all out and even turned off that plugin... Any suggestions?
<egonw> bjorne^: No alternatives for libjavaplugin_oji.so.
<ShackJack> The task switcher shows my Buddy list as an invisible window and the thumbnail preview is a blank rectangle (albeit of the right dimensions)
<egonw> bjorne^: ok, thanx for your input... it's working for me again... the FF2 and FF3 along side has been a pain... but need FF2 for several plugins... but got java working again, so happy now :)
<Lupe6> hi
<Enselic> Can someone with a screen resolution width of at least 1280 px please see if this page renders correctly? (scroll around in it) http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/user-manual.html
<Enselic> in Firefox 3.0 b4
<david> I don't quite understand what evolution-data-server-2.22 is doing
<david> apparently it hogs a *lot* of cpu
<ShackJack> Enselic: looks O.k. to me - pretty basic page..
<Enselic> ShackJack: what screen resolution do you have?
<ShackJack> 1650x1080 (or something)
<Enselic> hmm maybe it's a intel driver issue then..
<ShackJack> It scales down to sub 1280 w/o scrollbars though
<zoli21> david: the same problem here. I just solved it by killall evolution-data-server :(
<ShackJack> Heck is scales down to 800 width withouh scrollbars... If that page is messed up, I imagine they all are :)
<david> zoli21: I'm keen to see wtf it's doing
<Enselic> ShackJack: hmm interesting, if I resize the ff window to a smaller size, it renders correctly
<ShackJack> Are the letters really big or what - what is not "rendering correctly"?
<Enselic> ShackJack: the background doesn't render at all
<ShackJack> Like it's transparent or something? Do you have desktop effects on?
<Enselic> it's like the background areas aren't redrawn
<david> I don't see evolution-server doing anything but stuck up on cpu
<Enselic> ShackJack: hang on I'll give you a screencast of it
<Luckrider> so, does anyone have any ideas on how to use emerald themes with compiz fusion. (BTW, I have emerld, themes, and fusion works).
<Enselic> it's really weird
<Luckrider> Any help is appreciated
<ShackJack> Enselic: You have desktp effects running?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- i have a broadcom bcm43xx card in my laptop -- im seeming to have issues getting it running
<W8TAH> on hardy
<Enselic> ShackJack: nope
<RainCT> Luckrider: so any theme works, or just yours?
<Luckrider> have you tried enableing restricted driver
<orvokki> Might rather want to tell the chipset when talking about Broadcom wireless.
<RainCT> *yours doesn't
<Luckrider> RainCT, none of theme work
<W8TAH> Luckrider, as far as i know, yes
<orvokki> b43 works for some Broadcom cards just perfect but not all.
<RainCT> Luckrider: weird.. just to be sure, have you started emerald? :P
<W8TAH> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Luckrider> i am not sure
<Luckrider> how do I do that
<Enselic> ShackJack: http://www.chromecode.com/temp/out.ogv
<RainCT> Luckrider: try running  emerald --replace  in a terminal
<Enselic> ShackJack: it's 40 meg
<david> what does one use emerald for anyway btw?
<Luckrider> ok
<david> i haven't seen any usefulness et, so I'm just curious
<W8TAH> ok -  -its asking for a restart
<W8TAH> bbias
<Luckrider> hey, that worked, thanks
<RainCT> Luckrider: great :)
<Luckrider> thanks very much
<Luckrider> so... for your problem
<RainCT> Luckrider: I'm not sure if it will remember that you want emerald if you restart the session, but if it doesn't choosing it in fusion-icon should make the change permanent
<RainCT> Luckrider: no problem :)
<ShackJack> Enselic: I'm not downloading that - what the heck is ogv - what's wrong with a screenshot?
<Luckrider> ok
<Enselic> ShackJack: Ogg Video
<ShackJack> Ahhh... sorry I though it was .ogg :)
<Enselic> ShackJack: because of size or of file format?
<ShackJack> Well, both - I would think a SS would suffice - but curiousty got the better of me... I'm running Linux anyway - no virus worries :)
<Enselic> ShackJack: well it's a 1440x900 1 minutes video
<Enselic> ShackJack: I could transcode if you wish..
<ShackJack> Z... still downloading...
<orvokki> Heh, takes about one minute to download. ^^
<Silvercircle> if i make a dist-upgrade from gutsy to hardy, which packages will be installed  ? for example gnome-games is not installed on gutsy is it installed on hardy after the dist-upgrade ?
<W8TAH> ok - assuming the broadcom driver doesnt work, what next?
<RainCT> Silvercircle: probably all those listed in ubuntu-desktop and their dependencies
<orvokki> Enselic: Yeah. Took about exactly one minute to download.
<Enselic> orvokki: can you reproduce the problem? ( http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/user-manual.html )
<Silvercircle> mh can i configure the update that it would only upgrade the installed packages ?
<RainCT> Silvercircle: *listed in ubuntu-desktop => packages which ubuntu-desktop depends upon or recommends
<orvokki> Hmm, does Hardy still use the silly brcm43xx driver or is it now b43?
<Enselic> ShackJack: how's it going?
<ShackJack> Look like a weird video driver issue - never seen anything like that what driver are you using?
<Enselic> ShackJack: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<RainCT> Silvercircle: uhm.. you can change your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to hardy instead of gutsy and then just do 'sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade; sudo aptitude full-upgrade' in a terminal, but this is not recommended and might cause you some problem
<Silvercircle> mh
<Enselic> ShackJack: ok well I should probably report this to intel then, that's what I wanted to find out
<orvokki> RainCT: That's not the best idea, really.
<RainCT> Silvercircle: (as update-manager might do some other stuff, like creating new groups which are necessary for system administration, etc.)
<ShackJack> Not definative - it *could* be FF... maybe try another browser - like Ephinany or Opera...
<orvokki> Oops, sorry. Missed the ending of your message.
<Enselic> ShackJack: how could it be FF? I doubt FF has intel X driver specific code
<ShackJack> No - but it has it's own rendering stuff...
<RainCT> orvokki: heh, np :)
<orvokki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades That's the recommended way to do it, me thinks.
<ShackJack> Which may be conflicting with Intel
<RainCT> does do-release-upgrade the same as update-manager?
<RainCT> s/the/do the/
<orvokki> RainCT: It upgrades to the latest release anyway which would be Hardy beta.
<Silvercircle> the problem is that i have installed only the minimal version of gutsy... so i think its the best to install the minimal version of hardy
<ShackJack> Enselic: P.S. maybe try turning off "smooth scrolling" in FF if you have it on?
<orvokki> RainCT: I'm unsure what update-manager upgrades to.
<tapas> here i sit wanting to watch some movie and kaffeine repeatidly tries to install some codec, then says it's already installed
<tapas> and then tries again
<tapas> ad nauseum
<RainCT> orvokki: man update-manager explains the steeps it does when upgrading (or at least some of them)
<david> tapas: try mplayer? :P
<david> or smplayer for the graphical one
<tapas> david: mplayer is ok, too.. bu i like kaffeine for it's nice playlist support
<orvokki> RainCT: Hmm, I rather meant: does it upgrade to the newest packages available or to the newest freeze point.
<tapas> and its ability tosometimes play stuff better than mplayer [though sometimes it';s also vice versa]
<Enselic> ShackJack: nope
<tapas> interesting it always plays the first movie fine
<RainCT> orvokki: newest packages available
<ShackJack> Enselic: I'd say try another browser and see what happens... doesn't happen on any other apps?
<yannick_1m> hi there. I got a question concerning net-install. At the step "choose packages", I chose (no server, no gnome desktop, nothing), though I had openoffice, mozilla and gimp-language-help setup
<tapas> then does its codec thing ;)
<yannick_1m> Any idea where I could file a bug report ?
<orvokki> RainCT: Right. Then it upgrades to a newer one than the other alternative.
<orvokki> The method suggested on the HardyUpgrades page only upgrades as far as the freeze point, not to the newest packages.
<Enselic> ShackJack: doesn't ephiphany come with 8.04 ? :(
<RainCT> orvokki: uh.. and how would it do that? mirrors only have the latest version of a package for each release
<ShackJack> Enselic: no
<tapas> ah and it worked perfectly fine before the last apt-get upgrade i did this morning ;)
<david> haha no ;)
<ShackJack> Enselic: If you can - enable desktop effects and see if it happens to...
<orvokki> RainCT: I'm actually a bit unsure. *shrug* Maybe it's just coincidence that I got plenty of more stuff to upgrade after running apt-get update immediately after release-upgrade.
<orvokki> RainCT: Release-upgrade is probably the same as update-manager -d.
<tapas> and key repetition is somehow turned off, too
<tapas> weird
<orvokki> In this case.
<Enselic> ShackJack: yep it does occur with effects too
<ShackJack> Hmmpf... that is weird - and only with Firefox?
<kuil> hi.. anybody here using kubuntu with compiz effects?
<RainCT> orvokki: might be (that it was coincidence).. :). I installed all updated just 2 days ago and now I've already 129 new ones waiting :P
<kuil> i noticed that when I start a new window (ie alt+f2 for run) it doesn't appear on top of my current active window
<Luckrider> does anyone know the terminal command something like replace --emerald to change over to emerald themes
<kuil> is there some setting I need to do?
<RainCT> Luckrider: emerald --replace
<Enselic> ShackJack: havn't tried yet :/
<tapas> ah ok
<Luckrider> thanks
<tapas> removing .xine fixed it
<Luckrider> agian Rain
<RainCT> :)
<Luckrider> I had to restart my comp and it didn;t come up
<tapas> erm, rejoiced too early.. ok, i'll file a bug report
<ShackJack> Enselic: Yah I cna't say definately - hope you figure it out - gotta go...
<Luckrider> thanks restarting made it work, the first time I did it the tool bar whent away completely for all windows that I opened
<jast-mxm> so once vmware server is running and you have an instance created how do you connect to it?
<tapas> my whole keyboard is screwed ok..
<Luckrider> so again thanks RainCT
<tapas> ugh
<bogus> I'm trying hardy beta but my wifi is not working very well because the driver b43 limits the maximun tx-power to 27. In gutsy I was using ndiswraper and the tx-power would go to 32 (and than my wifi would work properly trought my thick walls). Any one knows why the b43 driver has this limit?
<unocrash> hello?
<wolf4914> can someone paste the entry for grub for 8.04 please?
<jast-mxm> grub isn't working properly i take it?
<wolf4914> well I use grub that sits on a separate partiton and did not install ubuntu's grub
<wolf4914> I set it up based on /boot info but still no go
<wolf4914> I may have missed something
<jast-mxm> kk lemme pull it up
<wolf4914> thanks
<jast-mxm> no worries
<jast-mxm> http://pastebin.com/m391c2a01
<jast-mxm> those are my entries for 8.04
<wolf4914> ok
<jast-mxm> the UUIDs won't do you wany good though
<jast-mxm> lemme know if that helps
<wolf4914> well I edited couple of things - need to reboot to find out
<wolf4914> brb
<hyper_ch> hiho, my kontact keeps crashing now just after startup... is there a bug?
<crimsun> ok, xmonad 0.7 and xmonad-contrib 0.7 packaged for Ubuntu
<jast-mxm> do you get the message right when you goto login?
<W8TAH> is it possible to download compiz themes
<W8TAH> and also -- is it posible to set inactive windows to be semi-transparent?
<sourcemaker> how can I mount an encrypted file sytem?
<coz_> where is the xcreensaver executalbe located on hardy apparenlty it is no longer in /usr/bin
<hyper_ch> sourcemaker: what kind of encrpyted system?
<sourcemaker> hyper_ch: cryptoLUKS
<hyper_ch> sourcemaker: root partition or some other one?
<sourcemaker> other root for backup data
<hyper_ch> so, just a normal partition
<sourcemaker> I will rsync my fresh install to my other encrypted fs...
<sourcemaker> both are encfs with cryptoLUKS
<hyper_ch> look at step6:   http://www.saout.de/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=EncryptedDeviceUsingLUKS
<sourcemaker> hyper_ch: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<hyper_ch> I don't use lvm, don't see any good in it... so you have to figure out your own
<virtuald> give me a dollar sign so i can paste it, my dead keys don't work :)
<Finnish> My Bluetooth-dongle is (by lsusb) Cambridge Silicon Radio (HCI mode)
<sourcemaker> hyper_ch: it's the hardy default install
<sourcemaker> hyper_ch: :-)
<Finnish> It worked fine in my another PC, running Gutsy
<Finnish> In Hardy it is not working
<Finnish> Any ideas?
<hyper_ch> hardy does not lvm by default
<hyper_ch> well, encrypted file systems are not set by default ;)
<axisys> any package expert here?
<axisys> i am trying to remove icedtea-java7-plugin for two days
<axisys> http://rafb.net/p/BmzVGh44.html
<axisys> how do I manually fix it?
<virtuald> nvm man ascii saved me
<hyper_ch> axisys: try:  apt-get purge icedtea-java7-plugin
<virtuald> shouldn't core files be dumped in the working directory? they seem to be turned off, where do i turn them on?
<axisys> hyper_ch: did not help
<axisys> hyper_ch: http://rafb.net/p/g7TkNM53.html
<hyper_ch> no clue
<virtuald> ok, they're sent to apport directly
<axisys> any package expert here?
<vorian> might be worth giving synaptic a tryr axisys
<vorian> try even
<justin007827> ugh
<justin007827> getting the network to work in virtual box is hard
<hyper_ch> use vmware
<justin007827> it won't compile
<justin007827> on hardy
<hyper_ch> error?
<justin007827> let me try it again
<justin007827> i tried a few hours ago
<justin007827> does the network work better in vmware?
<hyper_ch> justin007827: I think... never got smb working with winxp as guest on vbox
<axisys> vorian: synaptics gives an error too
<hyper_ch> justin007827: however vbox is lighter on resources
<hyper_ch> justin007827: also couldn't login through ssh with vbox
<axisys> vorian: E: icedtea-java7-plugin: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<justin007827> hyper_ch: i'm just trying to just learn how to build a vm
<justin007827> hyper_ch: I have hardy running, but the network is broken. I enabled ip forwarding and wrote the script for wireless network
<justin007827> also changed my dns to what my network uses
<hyper_ch> use bridges in vmware and it just works out of the box
<justin007827> hyper_ch
<justin007827> oops
<justin007827> hyper_ch: i'll give vmware a shot
<White_Magic> Does anyone know how to get rid of the listings under the Wine-> thing?
<justin007827> hyper_ch: I'm connected via wirless lan, does that make a difference?
<hyper_ch> justin007827: good luck
<White_Magic> Because i deleted the .wine and all the listings are still there
<hyper_ch> justin007827: not really
<sourcemaker> how can I mount a LUKS encrypted filesystem in hardy? I receive the following message: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<White_Magic> even tho i removed them
<White_Magic> like the shortcuts?
<justin007827> hyper_ch: ok, thanks bbl
<justin007827> one more question:
<justin007827> should I use the player, or the server?
<vorian> axisys: try sudo `dpkg --configure -a'
<axisys> vorian: just did not.. came back with no error.. should I try to remove again?
<vorian> what do you mean?
<axisys> vorian: I just ran that sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vorian> did it do anything?
<axisys> vorian: it gave my prompt back right away
<axisys> (iqbala)@ghar:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<axisys> (iqbala)@ghar:~$
<axisys> just like that
<axisys> (pasted it here because inly two lines)
<vorian> :)
<vorian> try and purge again then
<vorian> if fail, try sudo apt-get -f install, then remove
<axisys> http://rafb.net/p/YwdzrS91.html
<axisys> ok
<axisys> vorian: -f install failed too
<axisys> vorian: http://rafb.net/p/Asf6rS32.html
<axisys> vorian: worked now.. i touched the /etc/alternative/firefox-.. file
<axisys> to fake it
<axisys> haha
<vorian> good good
<axisys> vorian: gone.. eehaa!
<vorian> congrats :)
<axisys> vorian: thank you man!
<vorian> heh, you did it
<axisys> vorian: we
<axisys> vorian: :-)
<vorian> :)
<pyalot> howdy, I noticed that pulse sound server is the default sound system for hardy, correct?
<Rukus> hi i cannot get my wireless to work in hardy beta. i tried proprietary first from hardware drivers manager, no go. then i tried ndiswrapper, no go. now i was told to do a full complete update. so i did. then i tried from hardware drivers manager again. and there is nothing listed in there for me to even checkmark at all! it was even weird before, as my video card has never shown up in there. . the only way i get my wireless light to go
<Rukus>  on is if i modprobe b43 and other than that i have no idea.
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. remember the old "grey java app windows under compiz" bug,, how do you solve that bug again?
<Itaku> how can i switch from GNOME to KDE/
<Itaku> how can i switch from GNOME to KDE?
<zniavre> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pyalot> I find it a bit problematic that pulse is used, since about none of the popular audio utilities (snd, audacity, etc.) seem to be able to work with it.
<pyalot> for instance from the pulse trac qft: "Audacity doesn't support PulseAudio, nor Esound for the moment. You'll have to kill pulseaudio before you use this application."
<White_Magic> Main-Menu Keeps crashing
<White_Magic> when i try and edit it :/
<crimsun> pyalot: that's a non-issue.  Use `pasuspender -- audacity'
<pyalot> crimsun, thx
<Yaroze> crimsun: any major updates to pulseaudio recently?
<crimsun> Yaroze: well, 0.9.10 is out, but it mainly fixes things we've already patched locally.  So, no.
<crimsun> Yaroze: That's in reference to the stable series.  In development, there's a lot of heavy lifting occurring.
<pyalot> one other thing I noticed, there's no user-friendly way to manage multiple screens with an nvidia card...
<Rukus> ok but seriously. i dont get any options to click in my Hardware Drivers Manager
<justin007827> hyper_ch: Hi, it compiled the kernel modules fine this time. I think I was using the x86 tar instead of the amd64 one last time. But it asks if I want to use NAT?
<Rukus> is this normal?
<Yaroze> crimsun: last time i tried pulseaudio i didnt get any sound output at all so i removed it completly :)
<justin007827> i'm not sure if I need to, I already bridged the connection
<Rukus> crimsun: you are the person i think i need lol
<crimsun> Yaroze: for an ice17xx-based audio card?
<hyper_ch> justin007827: use nat (I think)
<Yaroze> crimsun: emu10k
<crimsun> Yaroze: which emu10k?
<justin007827> hyper_ch: ok, will try. thank you
<Yaroze> crimsun: audigy zs
<crimsun> Yaroze: well, that should have multiopen natively, so you wouldn't need PA, really.
<pyalot> I mean, sure I could go to xorg.conf and edit-in twin-view options, but this was working on gutsy fine...
<Yaroze> crimsun: multiopen?
<crimsun> Yaroze: hardware multiopen, often incorrectly called "hardware mixing" [which is something entirely different in the pro audio realm]
<Rukus> crimsun: why would my "hardware drivers manager" not list any hardware?
<Rukus> jockey
<Yaroze> crimsun: haha ofc i have hwmixing thats why i have this card.. no audio problems :D
<crimsun> Yaroze: you actually don't have hardware mixing
<spiderfire> hello
<Yaroze> crimsun: im fine in my illusion here :D
<Itaku> after sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop do i need to reboot?
<spiderfire> anyone know if you can register more then one email at gmail?
<crimsun> spiderfire: certainly you can
<spiderfire> tried
<nikrud> spiderfire simply invite yourself
<bazhang> Itaku: to get into kubuntu? no just log out and log in again
<crimsun> Rukus: that's a bit lacking in detail
<Rukus> what do you need to know?
<crimsun> Rukus: do you expect to need hardware drivers for proprietary/restricted hardware?
<spiderfire> ok thanks
<crimsun> Rukus: (it doesn't make any sense to list any drivers for non-proprietary/restricted)
<Rukus> crimsun: i thought there was a checkbox to mark if i were interested in enabling my wireless card from within jockey. but there is not
<crimsun> Rukus: well, is your wifi chipset one that requires a restricted/nonfree driver?
<Rukus> its a bcm4318
<crimsun> Rukus: is it already online?
<Rukus> what do  you mean?
<crimsun> Rukus: meaning: are you already using it
<Rukus> i cannot use my wireless if that helps.
<crimsun> Rukus: ok, and which ssid is it?
<Rukus> i got the light to go on wireless button by enabling b43 with modprobe b43 but i cannot iwlist scan for any networks
<Rukus> ssid?
<justin007827> hyper_ch: it compiled fine, but says "bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0 failed". is something to worry about?
<crimsun> Rukus: `lspci -nv|grep -A1 14e4'
<Itaku> uh i see no difference with kubuntu and ubuntu
<Rukus> 03:02.0 0280: 14e4:4318 (rev 02)
<Rukus> 	Subsystem: 103c:1355
<Itaku> is this a bug?
<Rukus> Itaku you need to select your session
<Rukus> then login
<Itaku> i rebooted
<Itaku> and when it started
<Itaku> it showed a blue kubuntu
<Rukus> you should get your gdm manager first. thats your login screen
<Rukus> or kdm
<Rukus> then theres an area you click... looks like a white box
<Rukus> select your session
<Rukus> then login
<Itaku> when i did apt-get install on kubuntu it asked if i wanted to install kdm or gdm
<Itaku> i selected kdm
<Rukus> thas your login screen style
<Itaku> is the login window the only difference
<Itaku> cuz thats the only difference i see
<Rukus> no
<Itaku> other then startup
<crimsun> Rukus: that should be fixed in jockey, but I don't have a bzr branch of it locally
<Rukus> listen to what i am telling you
<crimsun> Rukus: you could check LP
<Rukus> LP ?
<Itaku> uh i dont see a white box
<Rukus> are you logged out?
<Itaku> no
<Itaku> sec
<Rukus> thats why
<crimsun> Rukus: otherwise, I do know that rev02 is broken in the current released kernel; it was fixed last week in ubuntu-hardy.git; you'll see it [fixed] in the next kernel
<Rukus> whats current kernel?
<Itaku> i like kde
<Rukus> lol
<Rukus> happy noe
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok, Zend studio loads up with a java run time supplied in /usr/local/Zend/ZDE/jre/bin/java  which when i run with -version informs me that it is versin 1.5.0_06 ,, so with compiz running a it is by defaut under Hardy, i'm getting this grey'd out windows with java apps bugs..
<Rukus> now ?
<Rukus> crimsun: n/m i am sure i am fully updated and upgraded
<Rukus> maybe its just not ready to work
<Itaku> uh not quite happy
<Itaku> wheres remote desktop?
<Rukus> its just a desktop, not a restyling of your whole computer
<crimsun> Rukus: 2.6.24-12.22 is the current released one.  The one in git is newer and contains a fix for rev02.
<Rukus> i have that version
<Rukus> what is "git" ?
<crimsun> Rukus: the fixed one should be uploaded sometime in the next few days.
<Rukus> oh ok
<Itaku> i cant find remote desktop
<Popoi> =O
<Rukus> thanks crimsun you area great help. I'm not fully versed on ubuntu or linux for that matter, but i cant get things done. sometimes i just need a little coaching haha
<Rukus> thanks man
<Itaku> finally found terminal
<Rukus> konsole
<Itaku> nope cant find konsole
<Rukus> oh my god.
<Rukus> i think my wireless works
<Itaku> wheres konsole?
<Rukus> one sec
<Rukus> i think i did it
<Rukus> i did
<Itaku> wheres konsole?
<snowolf> Itaku: tried with alt+f2 konsole
<snowolf> ?
<Itaku> and wheres remote desktop?
<cM0ss> I am trying to boot the latest RC disk and it hangs. It looks like it is trying to load 2-port SATA and I need it to load 4-port SATA first. When it gets to this point it will go no further. Any suggestions?
<Itaku> wheres remote desktop?
<Itaku> wheres remote desktop???????????????????????????????????????????????
<Itaku> WHERES REMOTE DESKTOP???????????????
<stefg> !patience | itaku
<ubotu> itaku: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Itaku> ...
<bazhang> itaku did you have a question?
<Itaku> no its called people ignoring me
<bazhang> ah okay then never mind
<Itaku> ive been asking it the past 5 minutes are you blind
<Itaku> wheres remote desktop?
<cM0ss> heh....very impatient.
<Itaku> ...
<Itaku> wow
<Itaku> he was asking what my question was
<Itaku> you must be blind
<stefg> Itaku: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html might help you getting answers
<cM0ss> I've been watching.
<Itaku> dude your all doing nothing and ignoring me
<Itaku> that isnt unpaitent thats you guys being rude
<cM0ss> Forgive us your majesty.
<stefg> Itaku: yes.... because your attitude scares peaple off to talk to you...
<bazhang> itaku your not helping your case here
<Itaku> im just asking one simple question
<Itaku> and its taking you guys 10 minutes to answer cuz you guys are so rude
<bazhang> !attitude | itaku
<ubotu> itaku: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Itaku> ...
<Itaku> are you blind
<stefg> Itaku: we are not here to serve you....
<Itaku> just answer my question
<stefg> no!
<Itaku> stfu
<Itaku> im not asking you
<Lynoure> !stfu
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bazhang> no ops looking in?
 * stefg finds that amusing :-)
<Lynoure> Itaku: if you want help, please behave.
<Itaku> ive been asking for 10 freaking minutes
<Itaku> ...
<Itaku> ive been asking for 10 minute
<Itaku> s
<LjL> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NET||abuse> whatwow, that's weird, having to install nmap and traceroute,,, is at least the latter not a default? weird?
<Lynoure> Itaku: some questions never get answers
<Itaku> well i need an answer on this one
<Itaku> its urgent
<Lynoure> Itaku: by "where is remote desktop?" Do you mean in what repository, where in the menus, or something else?
<Itaku> kubuntu...
<Itaku> menus...
<bazhang> Itaku:  apt-cache search remote
<Itaku> its already installed with ubuntu
<Lynoure> Itaku: it's called krfb  (server) or krdc (client)
<bazhang> hmm no idea then never use it
<Lynoure> Itaku: normally under Internet section
<Lynoure> I hope that helped.
<cM0ss> I am trying to boot the latest RC disk and it hangs. It looks like it is trying to load 2-port SATA and I need it to load 4-port SATA first. When it gets to this point it will go no further. Any suggestions?
<Itaku> oh i was looking for vino
<bazhang> wow alt f2 krdc works! thanks Lynoure!
<Lynoure> bazhang: :)
<Finnish> Can someone help me with RaLink RT2500-based WLAN-card in my laptop
<Finnish> ?
<Lynoure> Itaku: I don't know anything about vino, I don't use gnome stuff much.
<savvas> can someone test this and tell me: 1) if you have 64-bit or 32-bit ubuntu 2) do you see a login prompt when you do: nautilus ftp://dasher.sh3lls.net
<jimmygoon> Ubuntu still crashes everytime X shuts down. (Log out, shutdown, restart, suspend, etc)
<rom> hi
<jimmygoon> savvas, "Couldn't display "ftp://dasher.sh3lls.net" Error: Invalid reply  Please select another viewer and try again
<savvas> jimmygoon: without asking you to login?
<rom> it seems to have a bug in hardy beta with the last nvidia driver (with compiz) : http://bugs.opencompositing.org/show_bug.cgi?id=781
<jimmygoon> savvas, yes
<ubotu> bugs.opencompositing.org bug 781 in -Unknown "Inconsistent random colored window decorations and shadows" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<rom> while it worked with gutsy
<RainCT> savvas: here it asks for password, 32 bit
<savvas> jimmygoon: 64-bit ?
<jimmygoon> savvas, when I try FileZilla (FTP Client) it establishes a connection but (obviously) can't login
<jimmygoon> nope savvas, 32 bit
<savvas> hrm..
<savvas> give me a sec, i'll need your input
<jimmygoon> its weird though... I can't connect to certain FTP servers.. like I can't connect to this one in Cox Hosting but I can connect fine from windows
<netdur> why mono based software is out dated?
<savvas> jimmygoon: same here, i can connect everything else except *.sh3lls.net
<jimmygoon> savvas, if you happen to figure out what is I would be dying to know what it is
<jimmygoon> savvas, did you install alpha4?
<savvas> since alpha 5 i'm here
<bthankins> I wanted to see how others handle this situation:  I want to keep my main stable release of ubuntu and I also have another installation for testing new versions of ubuntu.  Currently, every time a new test version comes out, I do the install in a second area and  choose not to install the boot loader.  Then I go in to my main grub config and add all the kernel and boot information for the test installation to it.  Would it be easier to jus
<jimmygoon> savvas, I wondered if maybe I had a bad pkg somewhere... from one of the alphas... but I reinstalled nautilus, my ftp client, the actual ftp program, etc
<jimmygoon> no resolution
<savvas> i kept the old /home/ partition intact, and formatted root /
<Seven_Six_Two> is there somewhere that I can check to see if libasound_module_pcm_jack.so will be included in the libasound2-plugins package for Hardy?
<savvas> jimmygoon: ok hold a sec, let me find the bug report :)
<jimmygoon> savvas mine was a fresh alpha5 install or alpha4, either way, fresh though.
<jimmygoon> savvas, I'll add my input if you link me
<Laney> Can someone have a look at GNU chess on 3D mode and see if looks right for them please
<stefg> bthankins: i ended up with a separate grub partition and do my /grub/menu.lst by hand as well... after 2 years of experiments it's the only thing i found working
<savvas> hrm launchpad seems awfully lagging
<savvas> (edge server)
<jimmygoon> who hosts launchpad.net anyway
<Seven_Six_Two> or could someone check if you have it installed?
<Rukus> crimsun: i got my wireless to work! I added b43 to  /etc/modules so it would load at startup and that was all that i was missing!
<Rukus> works like a charm so far
<Laney> Seven_Six_Two: packages.ubuntu.com lets you search for files, or alternatively the apt-file program
<bthankins> Thanks stefg.
<netdur> gonna fill a bug, mono based software is out dated on distro known as bleeding edge distro
<RainCT> jimmygoon: that's a question?
<savvas> Seven_Six_Two: dpkg: *libasound_module_pcm_jack* not found.
<Seven_Six_Two> Laney, thanks
<cyclonut> Rukus: what card? (curiosity)
<jimmygoon> netdur, what are you referring to
<Rukus> bcm4318\
<jimmygoon> RainCT, yeah
<crimsun> Rukus: that doesn't fix jockey, however, which is our goal.
<cyclonut> Rukus: interesting.
<Rukus> using hardy supplied drivers
<netdur> jimmygoon: banshee & monodevelop
<Rukus> crimsun well.. my main goal was to get wireless working
<crimsun> savvas: we don't build the jack alsa-lib plugin.
<Rukus> jockey can come next
<savvas> jimmygoon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/208750
<RainCT> jimmygoon: ah, Canonical
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208750 in gvfs "gvfsd-ftp - Pure-FTPd Error: Invalid reply" [Low,New]
<cM0ss> I am trying to boot the latest RC disk and it hangs. It looks like it is trying to load 2-port SATA and I need it to load 4-port SATA first. When it gets to this point it will go no further. Any suggestions?
<jimmygoon> netdur, whats wrong w/ mono based software? or just those particular apps? mono itself is not outpated
<jimmygoon> savvas, let me look
<netdur> monodevelop is 1.0 now
<crimsun> yes, there are people working on merging 1.0 for 8.04
<netdur> and banshee?
<crimsun> what about banshee?
<jimmygoon> savvas, my problem is different, it is with something in ubuntu more core --- I can't connect from ANYthing. no client, ftp, lftp etc
<netdur> alpha 2 is out, it has great improvements, there is untrusted deb floating on internet and user at ubuntuforum crying for failed compiles
<savvas> jimmygoon: not even simple ftp terminal? weird
<jimmygoon> savvas, this is all I get when I try to connect to my server: Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
<jimmygoon> and it stalls there
<jimmygoon> and the server is fine
<savvas> jimmygoon: try: ftp ftp.mozilla.org
<crimsun> netdur: the Debian mono team is the best to ask.  I don't know offhand if it's planned for inclusion in 8.04.  (I compile SVN trunk myself, so I don't much care whether it ends up in 8.04.)
<Rukus> wow 1mb/s
<Rukus> slow?
<Rukus> atleast it works
<afflux> anyone noticed a unresponsive gnome-panel after booting?
<crimsun> netdur: meaning: the Debian mono team is best for questions regarding packaging the newer alpha in /Debian/.
<jimmygoon> savvas, works fine
<jimmygoon> savvas, try "ftp 205.178.132.164" for me and see if you get anything
<netdur> crimsun: ok! I have banshee installed on my computer, I shouldn't care much too
<savvas> Connected to 205.178.132.164. - doesn't go any further
<jimmygoon> savvas, exactly, I don't get it. from windows it is A-OK
<savvas> jimmygoon: which daemon are they using?
<jimmygoon> savvas, I'm not sure (how to tell)?
<jimmygoon> savvas, I know its on a windows box
<savvas> um.. no idea :\
<crimsun> jimmygoon: log in to it and read the banner.
<cM0ss> I am trying to boot the latest hardy-desktop-amd64.iso disk and it hangs. I have an Abit IP35 mobo using ICHR-9 chipset. 4 SATA drives. It looks like it is trying to load 2-port SATA and I need it to load 4-port SATA first. When it gets to this point it will go no further. Any suggestions?
<Stalwart> what version of Transmission will be shipped in 8.04?
<jimmygoon> crimsun, from windows?
<jimmygoon> crimsun, let me run downstairs to my windows px
<crimsun> jimmygoon: in fact, you don't even need to log in to grab the banner.  Just telnet to the ftp ctrl port (tcp/21).
<crimsun> (this presumes, of course, that the daemon is configured to provide a banner)
<Stalwart> i missed 1.10 release and it got released with broken russian i18n, i'll finish translation in few hours
<jimmygoon> crimsun, from ubuntu this is all  I get: Trying 205.178.132.164...
<jimmygoon> Connected to 205.178.132.164.
<crimsun> Stalwart: depends on the release team.
<crimsun> Stalwart: there's already an open FFe request for transmission.
<savvas> jimmygoon: try from windows command line, ftp 205.178.132.164
<jimmygoon> on windows telnet <ip> <port> : "220  Serv-U  FTP-Server v2.5 for Winsock ready"
<jimmygoon> so it works / connects from windows but not ubuntu
<jimmygoon> I even have ufw shut off
<jimmygoon> This is annoying, heh I can't think of any reason why this would be a problem. I'm about the fire up a packet capture and figure out whats going on
<cM0ss> At least you have yours running.
<crimsun> jimmygoon: what do you mean by "I can't connect from ANYthing. no client, ftp, lftp etc"?
<jimmygoon> crimsun, right. ftp/lftp/telnet all fail to make a solid connection  to the server from ubuntu
<jimmygoon> criumsun, all of those work in windows though, to the same server, from the same network :(
<jimmygoon> ugh, wireshark doesn't have a root menu item anymore which cripples the package...
<crimsun> ok, so I'll ask the obvious questions first.  Is the server actively rejecting or silently dropping the Ubuntu install's packets?
<crimsun> `gksu wireshark'
<jimmygoon> crimsun, I can't tell. I'm getting wireshark going here
<jimmygoon> it just froze though
<cyclonut> I know this is off topic, but any web-dev type folks here?
<jimmygoon> cyclonut, a bit yes
<jimmygoon> crimsun, my pc sends a packet, I get one back, I send another and then nothing
<cyclonut> jimmygood: PM
<jimmygoon> lftp stops at "FEAT negotiation" whatever that means
<sourcemaker> how can I mount an encrypted file system?
<sourcemaker> encrypted with the hardy installer
<crimsun> jimmygoon: interesting.  How is the daemon configured?
<crimsun> 3WH is completing, at least.
<jimmygoon> crimsun, I don't have access to that. Its a shared box... Is there any chance there is a "user agent" string the way browsers do and the daemon is configure to ignore non windows or anything?
<cM0ss> I am trying to boot the latest hardy-desktop-amd64.iso disk and it hangs. I have an Abit IP35 mobo using ICHR-9 chipset. 4 SATA drives. It looks like it is trying to load 2-port SATA and I need it to load 4-port SATA first. When it gets to this point it loops and will go no further. Any suggestions?
<crimsun> jimmygoon: it's quite possible.  Can you pastebin a sanitised pcap?
<jimmygoon> crimsun, yep. give me a second
<jimmygoon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jimmygoon> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61645/
<EdwardXp3> what are the maintenance commands for linux to run routinely ?
<EdwardXp3> like fragments, indexing un add services
<EdwardXp3> to make my linux run faster
<savvas> like fsck ?
<crimsun> jimmygoon:  Which driver are you using on the Linux install?
<EdwardXp3> yah
<jimmygoon> crimsun, you mean wireless driver?
<crimsun> jimmygoon: net driver(s)
<EdwardXp3> but i want to clean up the internet fsck;
<crimsun> jimmygoon: my guess is there's a transparent proxy that's barfing
<EdwardXp3> just an overall thing to make linux faster
<jimmygoon> crimsun, Atheros?
<crimsun> eek.
<Finnish> Can anyone help with wireless card?
<crimsun> jimmygoon: do you have a wired iface on that install?
<jimmygoon> crimsun, yes, but I think it fails also, I can go check
<crimsun> jimmygoon: if so, are the symptoms reproducible on that one?
<jimmygoon> crimsun, were you able to connect to that address/
<crimsun> I have to leave for a few hours, but I'll be back in the early evening.
<crimsun> jimmygoon: I didn't attempt to connect to it.
<savvas> anyone knows what could cause gvfsd to output an ftp banner wrongly, like this: <-- 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] <-- [TLS] ----------
<jimmygoon> crimsun, ping me if you see me, I'll ping you if I see you... thanks for the help so far
<jimmygoon> crimsun, I'll test eth0 while you're gone
<savvas> telnet outputs it like this: 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
<sourcemaker> I have installed the new kubuntu hardy beta... but how can I mount the partition... if it's crypted via Luks?
<cM0ss> I am trying to boot the latest hardy-desktop-amd64.iso disk and it hangs. I have an Abit IP35 mobo using ICHR-9 chipset. 4 SATA drives. It looks like it is trying to load 2-port SATA and I need it to load 4-port SATA first. When it gets to this point it loops and will go no further. Any suggestions?
<spsneo> hello i need help
<spsneo> just now i upgraded my gutsy to hardy
<spsneo> but the sound is not working
<spsneo> what to do?
<spsneo> hello
<spsneo> is there anybosy?
<spsneo> is there anybody?
<cM0ss> There are. But they are quiet today.
<alecs> hi
<alecs>  i just installed ubuntu 8.04 beta, and it seems that compiz crashez
<cM0ss> I can't get the live to even boot. You are doing better than me.  =]
<alecs> LOL ....
<alecs> i moved in one day from  a Feisty to a Gutsy and now to hardy ...
<larson9999> since the services manager gui doesn't want to let me update, which file do i edit to turn off disable a service
<alecs> becomes hard(y) to install the betta
<alecs> larson9999: what do you mean?
<alecs> go you want to move out to hardy ?
<cM0ss> I have an ICHR-9 chipset on the motherboard and Hardy doesn't want to recognize it.
<alecs> well ... i have a problem with a dell 1501
<spsneo> sound not working in ubuntu hardy
<spsneo> what to do
<spsneo> should i downgrade
<larson9999> alecs, i want to disable a service but the services gui has everything greyed out and unlock doesn't work.
<spsneo> ?
<spsneo> and if yes how to downgrade to gutsy
<spsneo> ?
<NET||abuse> is there a way to install a FF2 in parallel to the ff3 beta?
<cM0ss> larson9999, can you su in a terminal and run the services gui?
<fromport> dont even try/think of a downgrade: do a fresh install instead (-my opinion-(
<larson9999> cM0ss su instead of sudo?
<RainCT> NET||abuse: there's package firefox-2
<orvokki> fromport: Or wait until Hardy RC and then upgrade to it? ;>
<cM0ss> larson9999, should work either way.
<spsneo> ok thanks
<NET||abuse> RainCT, yeh just looked that up.. i suppose,, i am building some sites and need to see if the js will work on FF 2
<RainCT> NET||abuse: (and I think that it uses a different configuration directory than Firefox 3)
<larson9999> cM0ss, yeah, that's the problem.  doesn't let me update anything.
<NET||abuse> maybe that's what i should use Xen for?
<cM0ss> larson9999, you have to know where the config file for the service is located before you can edit it.
<jng> spsneo: best way to dowgrade is switch to the backup you made before the upgrade ;)
<NET||abuse> install light weight images of linux with FF2, and an XP image for IE6/7/8
<larson9999> cM0ss yeah, hence the question
<collusion> What's the recommended way to encrypt a swap partition these days?  The readme for CryptoSwap in cryptsetup package doesn't mention how to deal iwth UUID partitions.
<fromport> xen networking is br0ken
<NET||abuse> fromport, how so?
<cM0ss> larson9999, you haven't told the channel what service you are wanting to turn off so how can anyone tell you where to look??
<fromport> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.2/+bug/204010
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204010 in xen-3.2 "networking not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<larson9999> cM0ss, oh, there isn't one config file for daemons?  there's one for each?
<cM0ss> larson9999, yes. One for each.
<NET||abuse> fromport, i'll have to investigate that a bit further myself.. i've not really looked into it at all
<jng> larson9999: what do you get when you fire up System -> administration -> services ?
<jng> larson9999: should have an 'unlock' button you need to modify stuff
<larson9999> cM0ss, oh, is there a common directory that they're stored in?  i figured there'd be a file listing the ones to start when you boot up.
<larson9999> jng, there is an unlock button but it doesn't do anything.
<alecs> ok...
<larson9999> jng, everything is greyed out and the unlock button doesn't do anything.
<Birmaan> Is there a command for switsing desktop
<Birmaan> sortcut I mean
<jng> larson9999: strange.. it should fire up a password dialog
<cM0ss> I am trying to boot the latest hardy-desktop-amd64.iso disk and it hangs. I have an Abit IP35 mobo using ICHR-9 chipset. 4 SATA drives. It looks like it is trying to load 2-port SATA and I need it to load 4-port SATA first. When it gets to this point it loops and will go no further. Any suggestions?
<larson9999> jng, yes it does.  then takes my password like normal.  but everything is greyed out and the unlock button doesn't work.
<fromport> NET: i filed the bugreport ;-)
<jng> larson9999: ok.. when you run 'groups' in a console what groups do you see
<jng> .. in particular do you get admin?
<larson9999> jng yeah, adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<jng> hmm.. very strange.
<larson9999> jng, all the other admin stuff i've tried works.
<jng> larson9999: very weird.. for what it is worth here are a couple of good articles on services in ubuntu
<jng> http://pthree.org/2008/02/26/managing-services-in-ubuntu-part-i-an-introduction-to-runlevels/
<jng> http://pthree.org/2008/02/27/managing-services-in-ubuntu-part-ii-managing-runlevels/
<alecs> sorry guys ... but for the moment, hardy seems to be crap ...
<alecs> i mean ...
<alecs> audacious crashed, compiz crashed
<jng> alecs: mileage varies.. working really well for me
<cM0ss> how well the hardware is supported really makes a difference.
<alecs> jng ?
<alecs> what do i have to install / upgrade
<alecs> ?
<jng> alecs: thought you were already on hardy?
<cM0ss> I haven't found one single release of Ubuntu that would install or even run live on this computer but Mandriva, SuSE, and PCLinuxOS all will run and install.
<jbroome> alecs: maybe you shouldn't run pre-release software
<bicyclist> jbroome: True, one must recognize that prerelease means, it probably will crash your machine. to me updating to hardy took 3 days.
<bicyclist> But finally i have a really smooth running hardy on my vaio notebook.
<bicyclist> And it definitely supports more hardware than gutsy did.
<larson9999> jng, thanks for the link.
<bicyclist> And my wife will update to hardy when the final is out.
<larson9999> cM0ss, what system is that?
<cM0ss> I'm just waiting for a version that will run on mine...bugs or not.....If I can figure out how to make the loader use the ICHR-9 4-port driver I think I could install and run Ubuntu. Until then, I can't.
<loa_> friends, who play armagetronad
<loa_> have you got problem with textures?
<cM0ss> larson9999, I have an Abit IP35 motherboard....4 SATA drives....
<soto> Anybody familiar with Ada?
<larson9999> i'm pretty lucky.  installing hardy on this machine was a breeze.  only hangup i have is the services dialogue.
<bthankins> Do you have that set up as raid in the bios cM0ss?
<cM0ss> No...I am using an IDE setup.
<cM0ss> Single drives.
<kane77> over all I like hardy very much.. not many crashes and it feels snappier, even compiz is usable, I guess I will leave compiz on :)
<cM0ss> I watch the loading process and when it gets to loading the driver for the ICHR-9 chipset it tries to load the 2-port. It won't then it starts trying other stuff....and loops over and over. Never stops....
<larson9999> kane77, i just don't get compiz, yet.  so far i haven't seen one feature that doesn't drive me let.  let alone one i like.
<larson9999> s/drive me/drive me nuts/
<kane77> larson9999, what about transparency?
<soto> Some one can try to build a package for me? asis-programs
<larson9999> kane77, i REALLY hate that one.  i prefer my windows opaque.  at least on the computer.
<kane77> lol
<larson9999> kane77, i hate the wobbly windows more, though.
<cM0ss> When I watch the loading process on SuSE or Mandriva it gets to loading the ICHR-9 driver and it loads the 4-port first then the 2-port and it all works.
<soto> Can someone confirm that asis-programs fails to build from source?
<bthankins> cM0ss: have you tried starting the boot cd with irq=nopoll?
<kane77> larson9999, I don't care for wobbly windows or cube, but I like some of the features. on my laptop I had compiz on because many people got to see this and it just looks cool, but on my desktop I had it turned off
<kane77> but I like the live previews of windows, etc and let's not forget screenlets
<cM0ss> bthankins, no. I've tried  noapic and a few others. I will go try that and I'll be back to report what happens.
<kane77> also awn is great thing
<bthankins> cM0ss: Ok, I just read about it from a few people on various forums with the same board.  Good luck.
<cM0ss> bthankins, thanks. IF it works I will go load 7.10 and wait for the Hardy release.  :)
<larson9999> kane77, i'm sure there must be something good about it.  all the cools kids are using it.  in general i feel like i'm about to have a seizure with everything squirming around.
<Lynoure> In Amarok, is there a way to get the Context section text any larger? I have not found anything.
<jng> kane77: awn in hardy is killing me with compiz.. when i click on an icon on another viewport
<jng> .. it takes me there.. so long as i don't move the mouse.. in which case the cube spins me back and i start getting motion sickness
<kane77> jng, disable icons from other viewports then :)
<jng> kane77: right.. but that is one of the things i like to use it for ;)
<larson9999> but as long as i have a choice, i wish compiz well.
<jng> worked great in gutsy
<kane77> jng, will try that... but only on my laptop which still runs gutsy
<jng> not sure what's up .. using the window switcher in a gnome-panel works fine
<larson9999> maybe i'm just old and crusty... the main reason i've gone with gnome over kde recently is kde turns on the bouncy cursor by default :)
 * jng thinks moving/flashy cursors should be against the law
<kane77> I will probably upgrade in school, I don't want to download all over with my crappy speed, at school I have 2MB/s (16Mbps)
<larson9999> and no matter which de i'm using, i make it look like my desktops have looked since sometime in the 90's.
<larson9999> if i just kinga ignore policy kit will things behave pretty much like they did with previous versions of ununtu?  or do i really have to learn to use it?
<collusion> for the record, crypttab in hardy does understand UUID=xxx in the second field (Cf LP #153597).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153597 in cryptsetup "cryptsetup doesn't understand UUID= in crypttab" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153597
<jester7> hardy amd64 virtualbox.  anyone tried it?
<L33tMasta> Hello. I have a small networking issue that's actually hindering my laptop usage badly. Right now I cannot stream anything from my VIsta desktop to my laptop. MP3, AVI, MKV, OOG. None of them work. Movie player will open .AVI but will play them very slowly and without sound. Picture formats work fine and I can copy and paste easily but any kind of streaming is just not working. I can find the desktop under the MSHOME workgroup but w
<L33tMasta> hen I try to access it's files it's blank. I have to manually mount the shares with thhe "Connect to Server" option. Anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<soto> Is 'fails to build from source' FTBS or FTBFS?
<Free-jack> i sincerely hope that nick is tongue in cheek, and it may pay to read up on samba
<Free-jack> and or check samba bug reports in hardy
<L33tMasta> Used it for years. And I am using Samba. I've been looking for a fix for a few days
<shadowhywind> hi all, just installed hardy and setting up xmms2 and can't find a decent gui. anyone know of one that matchs xmms?
<L33tMasta> I can't find any bugs in the tracker pertaining to Samba, Vista or Vista shares that are applicable to my issue
<fromport> shadowhywind: aptitude install audacious
<shadowhywind> thanks thats what i am looking for
<shadowhywind> fromport: do you know if it supports xmms skins?
<jbroome> I *think* it will
<jbroome> but audacious seems to still crash on hardy 64bit for me
<Zvezdichko> what a netsplit.. as for me, I experience frequent Plasma crashes and KNotify failures.
<Zvezdichko> is there a log that I could report and where is it?
<shadowhywind> jbroome: don't tell me that, i am running 64bit as well
<jbroome> shadowhywind: ok.  All is well with audacious.  should give you no problems at all
<shadowhywind> jbroome: well so far it hasn't crashed for me
<sourcemaker> I have 2 hardy installations... both with the same install cd (alternative) and using encryption with LVM... At the moment I am using the fresh clean install on my first harddisk which already contains my personal data from backup and now I try to backup the data to the second fresh clean hardy install... but I can the second partition... what's wrong?
<sourcemaker> I can't mount the second hard disk
<sourcemaker> mount /dev/mapper/root-sda5 /mnt/   (mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member')
<stefg> sourcemaker: but i understand that you have the other (encrypted) filesytem mounted, so i can't be a missing kernel module ?
<sourcemaker> stefg: that's right... I am running on the first installation... so there kernel module should be loaded
<cM0ss> Well, no luck with the IRQ=nopoll.
<bluefoxx> yo, whats this "su: Authentication failure" crap i keep getting. i cant even set the rot pasword much less use sudo to unmount a drive correctly anymore
<bluefoxx> tis a fricken PITA
<stefg> !info cryptmount | sourcemaker
<sourcemaker> stefg: I am running on hard (sdc) and try to backup my data to (sda) which is also a hardy installation
<bluefoxx> its*
<sourcemaker> !cryptomount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptomount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cM0ss> This is an issue that has been around for Ubuntu ever since the new Intel chipset. Other distros have addressed it but not Ubuntu.
<sourcemaker> stefg: root@sourcemaker:/# cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 root-sda5... Enter LUKS passphrase:. key slot 0 unlocked. Command successful.
<sourcemaker> stefg: mount /dev/mapper/root-sda5 /mnt/... mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<bluefoxx> and why does hitting alt+sysrq+k reboot my system instead of killing everything and going back to login now?
<kuil> hi all.. anybody here else notices that alt+f2 (run) isn't showing on top of the active windows? (after installing compiz features)
<stefg> sourcemaker: i have no experience with that, but package cryptmount - Management and user-mode mounting of encrypted file systems is in the repos... try that ?
<bluefoxx> kuil: nope
<kuil> k.. but you have installed compiz?
<bluefoxx> later
<kuil> (via the system->enable wierd stuff?)
<ompaul> bluefoxx, that may not be  ..
<kuil> hmm
<ompaul> ohh well
<kuil> :)
<Laney> Is it possible to get compiz to somehow ignore certain applications? Stellarium flickers like anything when it's enabled
<jast-mxm> anyone at all vaguely familiar w/ vmware?
<shadowhywind> anyone know where the audacious skin folder is?
<TheFool> jast-mxm: sure, why?
<visik7> hi
<jast-mxm> well i just got the server install and configed but i don't know how to go about creating a guest os
<TheFool> Laney: I wish, but no.
<jast-mxm> wondering if someone would mind helping me
<TheFool> jast-mxm: what do you need?
<cM0ss> Ubuntu will not boot unless BIOS is set to fail safe defaults (USB, NETWORK, and FIREWIRE disabled). This is on the Intel IP35 (ICHR-9) chipsets and has been an issue since they were released. Anyone came up with a fix?
<visik7> anyone have tried urandr interface with nvidia prop drivers ?
<jast-mxm> well since it is up and running I would like to try to install another OS like a second instance of ubuntu
<TheFool> ok...
<jast-mxm> i can't find anything that goes past setting up the server
<jast-mxm> ifconfig shows my vmnet1 and vmnet8
<TheFool> jast-mxm: ok, so exactly what do you have up and running?
<jast-mxm> well i just did the install of vmware server
<jast-mxm> and ran though the config after applying the patch
<visik7> and moreover the utility to configure the monitors set wrong values in the Xorg conf causing the first monitor to go into 640x480
<jast-mxm> is there a console i have to launch?
<visik7> even if I didn't touch it
<stefg> jast-mxm: #vmware ?
<jast-mxm> thanks i'll try my luck there
<TheFool> jast-mxm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209 is for windows but it is still good instructions. Frankly I am confused that you are confused
<visik7> any plan to put OOo 2.4 before hardy release ?
<jast-mxm> well i have never used it before so after doing all the install at commandline what is the next step kinda thing
<jast-mxm> ah, i'm getting an error
<jast-mxm> http://pastebin.com/m2801b5c6
<jng> visik7: i believe hardy actually has 2.4 -- it just lies and says it is 2.3
<KalEl> how can i find out what is used to open a .srt file when i double click nautilus?
<jast-mxm> TheFool: would you care to join me in #vmware so i don't upset the mods here?
<sourcemaker> When I start hardy... I have the following mapping: /dev/mapper/sourcemaker-root ... how have this mapping been created?
<Black_Magic> mm How to enable AIGLX with hardy?
<shadowhywind> hay all i just noticed that my firefox windows have no icons, anyone know of a fix?
<Black_Magic> And do i still need Section "Module"
<Black_Magic> 	Load		"glx"
<Black_Magic> EndSection
<ere4si> KalEl: .srt are text files - use gedit :)
<sourcemaker> how can I solve the problem: "Duplicate VG name"
<sourcemaker> hoa can I change the LVM name?
<kane77> visik7, yeah, it's just wrong artwork, the picture says 2.3 but the text says 2.4
<shadowhywind> hay all, i have lost the icons fore firefox that get dispolayed on the systray and the icon in the top left corner, any ideas?
<wshaddix> has anyone had any trouble switching from roaming mode to a static ip using the Network Manager with the beta causing the network to stop working?
<loa> friends i have problems with armagetronad and gltron on intel-video
<loa> textures are broken when i play.
<shockhead> anyone else finding konqueror very very slow in hardy?
<shockhead> keeps freezing
<shockhead> kde 3.5.9
<Zvezdichko> shockhead: not only in 3.5.9 but also in 4.0
<DanaG> Heh, here's a way to cause way undefined behavior: Run "wubi" under Wine.
<DanaG> Hah!.
<shockhead> Zvezdichko: any idea why? is it a documented bug?
<kane77> DanaG, lol :)
<kane77> you can try run windows version of wmvare just to install macOS :)
<Zvezdichko> no, I don't know.... however, konqueror also has frequent crashes
<Zvezdichko> and I fired a bug on launchpad
<Zvezdichko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/208499
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208499 in kdebase "Konqueror crashes in KDE 4.02 for 8.04 Beta (Hardy)" [Undecided,New]
<shockhead> cool
<shockhead> this is quite frustrating... 3.5.9 in gutsy was okay
<shockhead> i'm not getting any high CPU or memory usage
<DanaG> Wubi Dooby Doo!
<rynol> Haywire - I set the desktop changer to 4 desktop and when I apply it go back to two desktops
<loa> hello!
<loa> people with intel video cards.
<loa> can you report something about armagetronad
<loa> ?
<kuil> Lattyware: armagetronad?
<visik7> hi
<visik7> where is bash_completion in hardy ????
<loa> kuil, yeah
<kuil> what's that (sorry for my ignorance)
<loa> 3d game.
<emma> I don't mean this comment to be challenging at all, in fact since I expect things to work out Im sort of impressed, but I was wondering --- Since the official release of Hardy is so soon, and we see so many people with bugs, how can it be possible to have it all working just right by the release?
<kuil> ah...
<emma> It reminds me of China not having built its stadiums before the Olympics.
<Lattyware> kuil: Sorry?
<Lattyware> Oh, wrong tab completion.
<kuil> :)
<Zvezdichko> loa: what's the issue
<loa> Zvezdichko, wait please. I make few screenshot
<Zvezdichko> loa: please, give me, because I also have Intel videocard and experience some bad rendering
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps if we fire AA guns at the Hardy CD, it'll get rid of the bugs.
<DanaG> (joke refers to the idea of shooting clouds to stop rain.)
<Zvezdichko> with some other games
<emma> hehe DanaG
<loa> Zvezdichko, broken textures. Some parts of floor goes up =)
<DanaG> Just make sure that "Fire!" key doesn't get stuck!
<loa> can't play.
<Zvezdichko> loa:  give me the screenie, this may be the same problem and it may be global
<Zvezdichko> but it's on OpenArena
<Zvezdichko> the problem is that I already fired a bug about that particular package
<rynol> Hi there
<rynol> Before activating the desktop effects I had 3 desktops on my desktop changer, after activation, now i only have 2?
<DG19075> Here's one for those who might know: I'm running the Hardy heron beta and want to get the login screen resolution back to 1024x768 from 1280x1024.Running gedit on /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows just a lot of generic entries and no specific settings. How to change this?
<loa> Zvezdichko, http://wwwv.ru/scr1.png
<rynol> How can I set the advance desktop settings on Kubuntu (Hardy Beta)
<loa> Zvezdichko, need more?
<ere4si> DG19075: try using /etc/usplash.conf
<Zvezdichko> no, thank you
<Zvezdichko> do you play some other games? do you have the same problem
<loa> Zvezdichko, can you say what small game i can install?
<loa> Zvezdichko, i try gltron
<loa> same bug
<setuid> How does one play h.264 video on Hardy?
<loa> Zvezdichko, http://wwwv.ru/scr2.png
<Zvezdichko> loa, I play OpenArena and Planet Penguin Racer
<Zvezdichko> on both games I get the very same effect as you
<Zvezdichko> my videocard is Intel 946 GZ
<Turski> shouldn't gallery 2 be working straight after installing by going to localhost/gallery2?
<loa> Zvezdichko, i found that man said to install packet from gutsy.
<Turski> getting just not found
<loa> Zvezdichko, have you try games like quake3?
<Zvezdichko> loa, yes
<DG19075> tried editing the usplash.conf but no go
<Zvezdichko> hmm.. maybe we should just wait for the next release of the intel driver for linux
<ere4si> DG19075: "no go" means?
<loa> Zvezdichko, =)
<loa> Zvezdichko, what is there with quake3?
<setuid> DG19075, editing it to do what?
<loa> same effect?
<Zvezdichko> loa: yes, same effect. but I don't play Quake 3, but the opensource version
<Zvezdichko> OpenArena
<Zvezdichko> have you tried it
<ere4si> DG19075: did you type in a terminal   gksudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf     or open the file in your browser
<loa> Zvezdichko, nope)
<loa> let's wait.
<loa> or get intel driver from git and install.
<Zvezdichko> loa: sudo apt-get install openarena
<loa> Zvezdichko, i have 256kbit
<Zvezdichko> what is git?
<loa> Zvezdichko, last dev revesion.
<setuid> Zvezdichko, A dscm
<setuid> er, dscms
<Zvezdichko> anyway, hardy is great
<loa> yeah)
<setuid> Speaking of good 3D games --> http://blobsallad.se/
<loa> Zvezdichko, when this bug appeard?
<Zvezdichko> loa: this bug appeared as soon as I upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<setuid> Zvezdichko, Hardy is not production-ready yet
<setuid> Expect bugs
<Zvezdichko> setuid: I know, of course, and I report when I find bugs. I like playing with cutting-edge software
<setuid> So anyone know what codecs I need to install to play h.264 video?
<Milos_SD> where can I see what packages are beening build right now?
<DG19075> ere4si: I did, and it shows the 1024x768 resolution I put in..
<setuid> Milos_SD, built where?
<setuid> DHGE, did you add the right resolution to your vga= line?
<Zvezdichko> I suppose he's speaking about packages of Gutsy being worked right now
<Zvezdichko> of Hardy*
<Zvezdichko> err sorry
<loa> Zvezdichko, there is updates of xorg core :D
<setuid> Zvezdichko, they're being built on hundreds of developer's personal development systems, there's no way to know which ones are being built
<DG19075> there was no vga=  line in the Hardy beta I'm running
<setuid> DG19075, add the appropriate one
<Milos_SD> well ... packages that will come for update when they been built ...  I know that someone put a link here for that ... I think it is a status of some kind
<Milos_SD> It is a link on launchpad
<Zvezdichko> loa: how do you know this?
<loa> Zvezdichko, update manager
<Milos_SD> Zvezdichko, yes, I am speaking of that :)
<lxuser> hello all
<lxuser> has anyone else noticed awn manager is broken?
<RAOF> !nouveau > orvokki
<DG19075> just reopened my /etc/x11/xorg.conf, and all I see is stuff like "configured Monitor"...
<lxuser> Avant Window Navigator in the repository seems to be broken.
<Zvezdichko> my xorg.conf is very short
<lxuser> is there a place I can report it?
<kane77> lxuser, launchpad.net
<Zvezdichko> bugs.launchpad.net
<orvokki> RAOF: Which keys are those signed with?
<RAOF> orvokki: They're not; it's a PPA.
<orvokki> Hmm.
<orvokki> RAOF: Can't you sign those with your own key?
<RAOF> No, I don't build the binaries, only the source.  To sign them I'd need to give launchpad a no-passphrase private key.
<orvokki> Ah, right.
<orvokki> Well, I'll take a look at it when I don't have to go to sleep in a few minutes...
<loa> Zvezdichko, =(
<loa> no any results.
<lxuser> seems it was already reported, oh well.
<Zvezdichko>  loa, sorry to hear that
<Zvezdichko> I think, however, that they will fix this till final release
<loa> Have you found this bug on launghpad?=)
<Zvezdichko> the gaming bug?
<setuid> What codecs do I need to install to play h.264 video?
<willie> Kubuntu 8.04 beta install that wont install the base system cos the new kernel has difficulty with the CD-ROM  -- should 1 1) try to get it working from a USB-stick install or 2) wait for a release with a new kernel?
<loa> Zvezdichko, yeah
<Zvezdichko> loa: as I said I reported it already
<Zvezdichko> two days ago
<Zvezdichko> but they didn't notice it
<loa> give it to me.
<Zvezdichko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openarena/+bug/208343
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208343 in openarena "Openarena doesn't render the graphics properly" [Undecided,New]
<Zvezdichko> you may add an attachment
<lxuser> with a lot of games you are better off just dling and compiling or dling the binary from the site.
<lxuser> the frets on fire in the repository has never worked for me in any release.
<robotjox> any ideas how to troubleshoot dual screen in ubuntu? It seems Ubuntu 8.01 turns my secondary screen extremely bright. Works fine in windows
<robotjox> all settings are at default in nvidia.settings
<robotjox> tried 2 different lcd's - same problem
<robotjox> tried 3 differemt nvidia-drivers - didn't help
<robotjox> been googling forever - can't find a a solution, so I'll probably file a bug - just wanted to ask here first
<lxuser> well did you know how to do it in the last version of ubuntu?
<pen> do anyone here know why document viewer open pdf as qxd files?
<SeveredCross> Has anyone had issues with smbfs/cifs not working properly?
<robotjox> lxuser: are you talking to me?
<SeveredCross> I get lots of Input/Output errors that just plain don't make sense.
<lxuser> yes robotjox.
<robotjox> lxuser: no, I haven't tried it before recently
<lxuser> robotjox, have you searched on the ubuntu wiki for multi monitor support?
<robotjox> lxuser: yeah, i read all I could find
<robotjox> lxuser: nobody mentions this problem
<lxuser> it may just be a bug as a new version of xorg has been put in place, but i doubt it
<tmh__> why are there links to basic howtos in the topic? why not to the most pressing bugs and their status?
<lxuser> because its hard to define what the most pressing bug is.
<lxuser> also the motd has to be limited in size.
<robotjox> lxuser: hmm, maybe i shouldn't rule that out - other distros work fine as far as i can see
<lxuser> I'd wait till the end of april and see whta happens robotjox.
<robotjox> but hardy works best with my laptop
<lxuser> it could as you say be a bug.
<robotjox> yeah, ok, i don't really have a choice anyway, cuz i need hardy for most things
<lxuser> ah, well good luck.
<robotjox> and setting alpha/brightness down a notch helps somewhat - thanks for trying :)
<lxuser> no problem
<DG19075> I was able to solve the login screen problem!
<visik7> how ?
<DG19075> Here's how: Under Applications.>Other you'll see Screens and Graphcs.
<Itaku> what does this mean
<Itaku> wait
<Itaku> The desktop entry file
<Itaku> has an invalid menu entry
<Itaku> addAsPodcast.
<joy> hi pplz!!! Anybody know ho make Ubuntu 7.10 NOT TO CHANGE cpu freq??
<DG19075> Click on that and you'll see a dialog box titled Screen and Graphics preferences.
<Itaku> The desktop entry file
<Itaku> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<Itaku> has an invalid menu entry
<Itaku> addAsPodcast.
<TheInfinity> DG19075: wrong channel
<TheInfinity> -> #ubuntu
<DG19075> You then would add the information about your screen and and graphics card there.
<TheInfinity> ah damn
<TheInfinity> i meant joy
<joy> 10x
<Itaku> !language | TheInfinity
<ubotu> TheInfinity: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DG19075> TheInfinity: I'm running Hardy Heron beta LOL
<Jaymac> Itaku: That is a bit OTT...
<Itaku> what?
<TheInfinity> the damn was just about my own mistake choosing the wrong username ;)
<DG19075> and editing /etc/x11/xorg.conf doesn't work, but what I just wrote, does.
<Opu1> Is anyone successfully using splashy with Hardy?
<TheInfinity> Opu1: no ... also nvidia graphics?
<Opu1> ATI
<Jaymac> Itaku: calling him out for language
<TheInfinity> Opu1: ok seems to be a bug with quite large hardware range ...
<Opu1> Thx. I did get the splash, but no boot progress after that.
<TheInfinity> Opu1: booting ubuntu or getting a splash. also a nice decision ...
<Opu1> I think I'd rather have desktop effects, so I won't downgrade the driver. A verbose option is a "nice to have", not a requirement.
<Opu1> Yeah, no boot, empty progress bar, no ctrl+alt+f1, completely hung
<AdrianStrays> So here is my question.  I've yet to install Ubuntu, and I'm trying do decide if I should wait until the final version of hard comes out, or if I should install Gusty now.  Can I upgrade from Gusty to Hardy within Gusty, or do I have to download a new ISO?  Would the process be easier if I just installed the Hardy Beta and waited for the final release?
<lxuser> adrianstrays, id just wait
<lxuser> adrianstrays, the bugs arnt bad, but they are still there.
<quentusrex> AdrianStrays, I would wait until Hardy comes out. Gutsy is great, and it's really easy to upgrade.
<AdrianStrays> So your saying I should install Gusty for now and then install Hardy after it is fully completed?
<kane77> AdrianStrays, if you are not experienced ubuntist I suggest waiting, there *might* be some showstopper.
<quentusrex> AdrianStrays, right. I would suggest waiting until hardy comes out in 3 weeks.
<AdrianStrays> So will I be able to upgrade within Gusty, or will I have to download another ISO?
<quentusrex> AdrianStrays, or.... Just be ready to format gutsy and install hardy.
<kane77> AdrianStrays, but yes you can upgrade without downloading iso...
<lxuser> you can dl inside of gusty i imagine
<lxuser> but it might be prefered to do it with an iso still
<Opu1> On the other hand, I grabbed the Beta, and it's been at least as good to me as Gutsy was. Of course, I'm not worried about being able to recover, if anything does go wrong.
<quentusrex> yes. I installed Gusty a few months back and this past week I upgraded to Hardy
<lxuser> ive had a few bugs, but nothing significant.
<kane77> lxuser, I really prefer to upgrade instead of clean install...
<quentusrex> I haven't noticed any of the bugs except for the evolution and google calendar bug.
<judgen> anyone got any problem with gnome after updating today?
<lxuser> kane77, you can install ontop of it and keep all your old files
<quentusrex> I haven't updated yet.... why do you ask judgen???
<lxuser> kane77, at least i did.
<kane77> lxuser, but I will have to install and configure most of the stuff I'm used to having.
<evan_> yeah my hardy looks like mac ^^
<evan_> got global menu working :D
<pen> evan_: no dirly hacks?
<lxuser> kane77, actually when i did it it messed up Xorg so yeah, if you want to upgrade the apt method is still probably the best.
<pen> *dirty
<kane77> judgen, my panel crashed once, apart from that it's fine
<quentusrex> Should I wait a day to upgrade?
<judgen> kane77, ok
<pen> Are Rezlooks or Aurora gtk engine installed in hardy in default?
<kane77> evan_, so the <name of the thingy> got into repos? I once was obsessed with mac look so I was trying to configure it
<evan_> pen well what i did was a mix of 2 tutorials and no extra hacks that wont need at at gutsy
<evan_> kane77 nope
<lxuser> does anyone know of a osx like dock that is in the repository?
<Opu1> My panel crashes all the time with effects turned on, but it comes right back up. Still, NetworkManager 6.6 was worth the upgrade.
<judgen> quentusrex, as i cant get farther than GDM after the update... it hangs or somesuch after logging in
<kane77> lxuser, awn?
<lxuser> awn seems to be broken kane77
<pen> evan_: I have heard that the menu won't work with certain programs? Or did you solved that?
<quentusrex> I have a stable system so far. I'll wait a bit before I update.
<kane77> Opu1, yep it was with compiz on...
<evan_> pen with firefox and openoffice you dont get the menu in the menu bar but just as normal in the program bar
<pen> evan_: nice
<lxuser> ive had problems with skype and its stupid qt4 libraries, but i guess thats not related to gnome at all.
<Opu1> Well, it's back to usplash for me. I was patiently waiting for them to make progress on their milestones, but I was a little upset to hear that there has been no work on it for over a year.
<kane77> skype is evil ;)
<lxuser> i like it when it works.
<lxuser> i wish they would use gtk libraries like everyone else though.
<kane77> have you tried jabber voip?
<lxuser> kane77, i can call landlines?
<lxuser> or rather, can i call landlines?
<kane77> ehm no :P but it's free :D
<kane77> (as in speech)
<kane77> (not as in beer)
<lxuser> yeah, you see im moving in an apartment in a few months and $3 a month for unlimited calls to us and canada sounds pretty good.
<lxuser> thats why i like skype at the moment.
<quentusrex> I have a networking question. I have to route many vpn video streams in(2000+) and stream them from the vpn's to a cluster of servers, and from the cluster of servers that will stream out to the internet 10,000+ data streams
<quentusrex> What would be a good way to arrange the network???
<quentusrex> I can have multiple public ip's.
<kane77> well I guess the only reason why I don't like skype so much is because you have to have different program running (you can't have it as pluigin in pidgin) and last time I checked the windows version looked a lot better
<kane77> but I guess that is a bit !ot here :)
<lxuser> dunno,m i made a C in network support quentusrex :p
<lxuser> kane77, the windows version is a lot better.
<lxuser> but its on windows... so it sucks.
<lxuser> pidgin is cool, but i hate the irc client.
 * kane77 contemplates installing skype
<kane77> yeah, I hate it for irc, I like xchat
<EnsGabe> and what's up with 2.4.0 not having a resizable text box?
<lxuser> xchat does its job well.
<evan_> pen kane77 i used this to install it ( second post on the page ) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868&page=180
<lxuser> i just want a classic irc window to come up
<lxuser> and ill tell it what server and channel i want through commands
<lxuser> pidgin fails as an irc client.
<pen> evan_: cool
<judgen> lxuser, xchat is nice enough though
<lxuser> judgen i agree. I would just like pidgin to get better.
<evan_> pen take care the compiling of gtk takes like hours!
<Opu1> Sounds like they want to go with Empathy instead of Pidgin after hardy.
<pen> evan_: wow
<pen> evan_: why compile gtk for?
<lxuser> empathy?
<evan_> pen to get it working you must patch gtk
<Viperfang> When I try and use BlueTooth send file I keep getting --> Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist <-- I get this on Gutsy and Hardy, I have installed the utils openobex utils to try and fix it, but it doesnt help
<corporeal> i deleted my Desktop folder, and kdesktop started showing my entire home dir on my desktop instead. I recreated the folder, now how do i get kdesktop ot start showing it again instead of my home dir!
<pen> evan_: I see
<kane77> wow, empathy looks a lot like pidgin
<Opu1> Without the features :)
<typhox> hi
<snowolf> hi typhox
<typhox> How do i restart the x-Server?
<corporeal> CTRL-ALT-Backspace is easy
<typhox> but then all programs are closed.
<corporeal> thats the only realy way to restart the x server AFAIK
<typhox> okay, thank you
<corporeal> no problem.
<saltedlight_> hi. i vahe a strange problem
<corporeal> i think we all do. if we didn't, 8.04 wouldn't be in beta still ;-)
 * SpartanII117 has very normal problems
<saltedlight_> after a clean install, like usual, i have enabled the nvidia driver...
<saltedlight_> nice joke :))
<corporeal> :-p
<SpartanII117> :)
<Viperfang> Any ideas?
<saltedlight_> if i use some efects my title bar disapear
<lxuser> strange.
<saltedlight_> if none there no problem
<lxuser> i havnt heard that one yet.
<SpartanII117> do you have compiz/emrald enabled?
<corporeal> means compiz is blowing up
<saltedlight_> if i move the mouse then apear back
<corporeal> or whatever you might be using for a window manager.
<Viperfang> I had that problem saltedlight_, let me install the settings app, then I can help
<corporeal> interesting. hmmm there are some nvidia options you might have to set in the xorg.conf
<Zvezdichko> loa, are you here. there is an update on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openarena/+bug/208343 . I attached a screenshot.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208343 in openarena "Openarena doesn't render the graphics properly" [Undecided,New]
<corporeal> i cant remember what they are off the top of my head
<saltedlight_> all things are very default
<saltedlight_> the only modified thing on this system is this xchat that is very strange for me :))
<TheFool> saltedlight_: One thing I would suggest is designating a fallback window manager, that way your programs are useful when compiz etc crashes
<TheFool> saltedlight_: wait no compiz?
<saltedlight_> is not realy crashing
<gluer> got virtualbox working in seamless mode with vista, working well so far no crashes
<saltedlight_> now i have reinstalled for the 5th time
<loa> Zvezdichko, yeah i see. Can you attach this bug to intel driver?
<Zvezdichko> hmmm, I don't know how to do this
<lxuser> is there a list of native linux wifi cards?
<kane77> lxuser, anyway.. are you able to install skype on x64?
<evan_> are there more plugins for awn ?? in gutsy there where
<Zvezdichko> loa: don't worry, I found a way
<lxuser> kane77, i dont know, I dont own any x64 platforms
<loa> Zvezdichko, good)
<lxuser> evan_ you actually got awn to run in the beta?
<saltedlight_> so the normal way is to enable the envidia driver and then to install compiz or whatever? i think is not installed by default... am i wrong?
<saltedlight_> yes i got awn
<saltedlight_> worked
<TheFool> lxuser: works perfect for me in the beta...
<saltedlight_> yesterday :))
<Viperfang> "The composite extension is not available"
<lxuser> thefool: i get nothing but crashes.
<Viperfang> when I try and enable desktop effects
<TheFool> saltedlight_: it depends on your hardware, I have always had intel chips with good compatability...
<TheFool> nvidia makes better chips but their drivers are notoriously bad...
<lxuser> ive had worse luck with ati drivers.
<SpartanII117> TheFool: who's frivers are you comparing to?
<SpartanII117> ahh, intel, NVM
<saltedlight_> well... amd sempron 2800+ (1.6 default oc 1.9), maybe this is a problem too, not sure... and nvidia geforce 6200
<saltedlight_> but...only 521 mb ram...
<saltedlight_> *512
<TheFool> SpartanII117: yea, it stinks that the two big guys have crappy drivers...Their cards are so much nice, then again I don't really need that for punching code into a text editor...
<SpartanII117> yeah
<evan_> lxuser uhhh yes just apt-getted it
<corporeal> :-p
<SpartanII117> saltedlight: do you have emrald installed?
<TheFool> 2800 should not be a problem but the 6200....thats old as hell lol
<lxuser> evan_ i do and it jut crashes when i run the awn manager
<saltedlight_> no... just default install now
<saltedlight_> got compiz yesterday
<saltedlight_> got a pc boom
<evan_> lxuser how do you open it?
<saltedlight_> :))
<judgen> TheAsp, 6xxx series isnt very old
<evan_> lxuser, in the menu?
<judgen> TheFool, 6xxx series isnt very old
<judgen> sorry name completion =P
<SpartanII117> i recomend emrald as a window decorator for compiz, try it out
<Viperfang> I cant get compiz to run
<saltedlight_> in fact is realy good... my opinion... got used for 2 years with win$cra*p
<TheFool> judgen: really? I know the 7200 I have was from 2001...
<Viperfang> Oh well, I need tosend files via bluetooth..."Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist"
<TheFool> served me well though I have to admit.
<saltedlight_> 6200
<saltedlight_> i just wana say one more thing and i have to restart after driver updates.. etc
<TheFool> saltedlight_: yea...I just figured 6200 was older than 7200... thats what I get for thinking someone has a decent versioning system
<saltedlight_> i am very satisfied by 8.04
<TheFool> saltedlight_: I am glad, and good luck man.
<saltedlight_> i'l be back...  >:)
<SpartanII117> yeah, Good luck
<mithraic> If I want to use the latest ATI ("radeon") open-source driver on my x86 machine, which of these various debs do I want to install?
<mithraic> http://ppa.launchpad.net/tormodvolden/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/
<mithraic> Do I want xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg_6.8.0-1ubuntu0tormod~gutsy_i386.deb ?
<judgen> TheFool, you are very wrong indeed.
<TheFool> so what else is new...
<judgen> TheFool, June 2005 - 2006
<judgen> is the first release date for 7xxx series
<judgen> but it wasnt in wide circulation at that time
<judgen> and only at high end models
<judgen> TheFool, The 7200 series was introduced May 8, 2007
<loa> Zvezdichko, i add few screeshots/
<TheFool> judgen: you know what.... I am a bloody moron
<TheFool> http://ati.amd.com/products/radeon7200/index.html is my card
<SpartanII117> lol
<TheFool> bit of a difference...
<Zvezdichko> loa: I saw them... well, the problem didn't appear in Gutsy, however, it appeared in Hardy and affects a lot of games. This means that it is either related to the Intel driver, wither to OpenGL
 * saltedlight i'm back >:)
<SpartanII117> yeah....
<SpartanII117> any luck?
<saltedlight> and i got a screenshot :))
<TheFool> woohoo!
<saltedlight> any sugestion were to host it? :))
<TheFool> I am hoping it a sceenshot of victory...
<SpartanII117> the forums?
<saltedlight> is not :|
<loa> Zvezdichko, i think you need to add mesa =)
<saltedlight> whta's that? :D
<Zvezdichko> loa: does this use Mesa?
<SpartanII117> the forum will accept very large .PMG's
<SpartanII117> *.PNG
<saltedlight> sorry 2 things on me please: my english and my *nix knowledge... i'm a romanian and a 10 years m$win user
<loa> Zvezdichko, it is realisation of openGL
<Zvezdichko> what's the difference
<SpartanII117> ubuntuforums.org
<zcat[1]> hai
<SpartanII117> or imagebucket.com
<zcat[1]> anyone used wubi in vista.. how's the work out? same as xp?
<loa> Zvezdichko, ldd /usr/local/bin/armagetronad
<saltedlight> http://imajr.com/Screenshot-900161
<loa> libGL it is mesa?
<saltedlight> http://imajr.com/Screenshot-1-900162
<Zvezdichko> emmm, not sure... don't worry, I think they will fix this bug. I suppose there are more critical bugs in Hardy which need more attention than our bugs with games
<SpartanII117> what's the red x up top on the right>?
<saltedlight> xchat
<saltedlight> i just don'nt like pidgin :))
<SpartanII117> ok, try "apt-get install emerald && emerald --replace"
<SpartanII117> *sudo
<saltedlight> do i need compiz?
<SpartanII117> you have compiz
<saltedlight> no
<loa> Zvezdichko, add mesa please)
<saltedlight> i hev not installed yet
<SpartanII117> it's installed by default in hardy
<saltedlight> is not
<zcat[1]> .. and in gutsy
<saltedlight> well... i see the pictures right?
<Zvezdichko> loa: I will, I'm just waiting to hear a word from Pawel
<saltedlight> *you see
<SpartanII117> try the command compiz --replace to test it for me
<SpartanII117> i see them. it's not full compiz fuzion
<zcat[1]> I see shadow, looks like compiz is running
<saltedlight> just the first line
<saltedlight> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<saltedlight> after enabling the nvidia driver i got some efects
<saltedlight> those "normal" efects
<zcat[1]> hold right-alt and scroll-wheel up and down a bit
<saltedlight> opacify working...
<zcat[1]> yeah, you have compiz
<SpartanII117> yeah. so compiz is working. if you want more efects install compiz-config-settings-manager
<saltedlight> ok then...
<zcat[1]> compizconfig-settings-manager?
<saltedlight> so is only the settings-manager missing?
<SpartanII117> for compiz, do your window decorations work now?
<saltedlight> il add it with add-remove thing... just to be sure :))
<zcat[1]> compiz is running, you just need the config program so you can turn more plugins on
<SpartanII117> and you want emerald as your window decorator (titlebars and all that.)
<saltedlight> even if i config or if i don't there is the same problem... wen using efects titlebar disapear...
<saltedlight> so i have to install compiz-settings-manager AND emerald?
<zcat[1]> saltedlight: compizconfig-manager will let you turn on more effects.. emerald will give you much nicer windows decorations
<Viperfang> saltedlight, put a check in "Window Decoration" under "Effects" in CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Viperfang> You title bars will re appear
<saltedlight> i do not have yet the compiz-settings manager
<Viperfang> You will need to install it
<saltedlight> i'l add it now... just a second please :D
<Viperfang> I had this problem a couple of days ago... that sorted it
<Viperfang> Any idea why I would get this error when trying to send a file over bluetooth? Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist
<saltedlight> shall i install the compiz icon too? just to have it full?
<Viperfang> I didn't, doesnt mean it will do any harm though
<saltedlight> ok just settings manager :))
<saltedlight> done...
<ankit_> I currently have a Wubi install of Ubuntu 7.10, and would like to upgrade to 8.04, but I know it's not going to work through Wubi... Any idea how long resizing an NTFS partition and using LVPM to move the install to it's own partition will take?
<loa> Zvezdichko, yeah i checked it. Add mesa!
<zcat[1]> I would have thought the usual upgrade procedure should still work with wubi..
<zcat[1]> hmm.. perhaps not
<ankit_> zcat[1]: Well it breaks from 7.04 to 7.10 with the update manager
<DGMurdockIII> dose ubuntu use pulse audio now
<saltedlight> i have tried the "normal" upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04... for me did not work... normal as in had ubuntu on it's own partition...
<zcat[1]> well, I really don't know how to 'move' a wubi install to a normal partition either ...  it uses the iso live image to boot up and get ntfs3g access to the filesystem, right?
<Viperfang> I think its the installer I used... gonna reinstall hardy again... back soon!
<RainCT> DGMurdockIII: yes
<zcat[1]> I'd do a regular install, then see if you can copy stuff over from /home, either from the new install using ntfs3g or from the old one, mounting the new one somewhere temporary
<DGMurdockIII> how does one go to enable that in there app
<ankit_> zcat[1]: You can use LVPM to do that.
<majnoon> got "subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" when trying to do upgrade
<ankit_> zcat[1]: I just wanted to know how long it would take to go through the whole ordeal... Last time I did it, it took forever, but I may have messed something up.
<zcat[1]> ankit_: well, I fresh install and copy /home over would probably be fastest.. my upgrade took a few hours. How long the copying takes depends on how much stuff you have and how fast your drives are.
<DGMurdockIII> dose ubuntu use pulse audio now
<DGMurdockIII> (18:02:47) (saltedlight) i have tried the "normal" upgrade from 7.10 to 8
 * saltedlight just as a joke: today i have give up with m$win*cra%p... no more win&sh%%i%t
<ankit_> zcat[1]: Yea, but I don't want to lose my configuration... Then again, it could be messy.
<DGMurdockIII> dose ubuntu use pulse audio now how would u enale paulse audio in a media player for say
<RAOF> DGMurdockIII: Asking the same question over and over again in multiple channels is unlikely to endear you.
<zcat[1]> ankit_: I think a wubi install is different enough that it's going to be very painful to transfer to a regular partition, but I don't really know
<saltedlight> DGMurdockIII, i;m new to *nix... what is pulse? what it should look like?
<RAOF> DGMurdockIII: In answer to your questions: (1) Ubuntu uses pulseaudio by default, and (2) Apps using gstreamer should Just Work(tm).
<zcat[1]> DGMurdockIII: pulse is a drop-in replacement for esd.. if the program things it's using esd (as most do) then it's already using pulse
<majnoon> got "subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" when trying to do upgrade
<ankit_> zcat[1]: The actual transfer process isn't that bad... the upgrade process is what I'm worried about.
<ankit_> zcat[1]: Especially since my audio configuration is in a very delicate state right now... :P
<majnoon> during libc6 (or close to it )
<RAOF> DGMurdockIII: "asoundconf set-pulseaudio" will cover the majority of the rest.
<zcat[1]> ankit_: well, my upgrades went pretty smoothly.. they just took about two hours and quite a few prompts to replace or keep config files
<RAOF> DGMurdockIII: Ah.  I see in #ubuntu-bugs that your _real_ question is "how do I make VLC use pulseaudio".
<DGMurdockIII> yeah
<RAOF> DGMurdockIII: The answer is: upgrade.  The VLC package has been recently changed to use pulse by default.
<ankit_> zcat[1]: I wouldn't mind a fresh install though... I think I've reached the one year "over-tinkered" stage in my install...
<teamcobra> anyone care to suggest pop3/imap + smtp servers that work nicely w/ hardy? ;)
<DGMurdockIII> well we found there is a bug
<DGMurdockIII> and are looking for some docs
<Itaku> how do i host domains?
<zcat[1]> ankit_: well I think a fresh install will be much faster, even counting fixing up all the non-free stuff like drivers and flash and dvdcss
<zcat[1]> teamcobra: we've always used postfix here.. no rational reason though, just !worksforme
<teamcobra> cool, was thinking dovecot + postfix
<ankit_> zcat[1]: Well I have a new nvidia card and an intel wireless card that works out of the box (I think... I don't really remember, haha), so that's not too bad... but I do have a lot of applications installed that are difficult to find, like some weird bluetooth remote stuff
<zcat[1]> there's a way to get a list of all the installed packages.. dpkg --someswitch .. someone here might know it..
<zcat[1]> that makes it easier to reinstall everything afterwards
<Itaku> how do i host domains?
<saltedlight> more questions: if i have compiz updated, etc... do i have to install emerald? and how do i do that? maybe i have to ask in another chanell? and wich one would be? thank's :D
<zcat[1]> Itaku: bind9 ?
<zcat[1]> saltedlight: emerald is optional.. you just get fairly plane, opaque titlebars without it.
<zcat[1]> *plain
<ankit_> zcat[1]: Now that I think of it, there's a lot that I have here... and other than "shiiiiinnnyyyy" what are some of the real reasons to upgrade?
<saltedlight> well... i'm geting this bug... and one sayd that emerald will help...
<Itaku> yeah but how do i put things in there like make a domain not taken and make it go to a certain ip?
<ankit_> zcat[1]: While I say this, in all likelihood, I'll probably still go with the upgrade...
<zcat[1]> saltedlight: did you find the window decoration option in compizconfig?
<saltedlight> yes
<katakaio> Sup everyone
<saltedlight> but is still buggy
<katakaio> Had an Ubuntu/Xubuntu question for you all
<katakaio> I did a Hardy Ubuntu install, and I want to switch to Hardy Xubuntu without performing a clean install
<katakaio> I know there were nice walkthroughs for Feisty and Gutsy on how to do this
<katakaio> (i.e. go pure XFCE - no Gnome programs)
<katakaio> Does anyone have experience with this in Hardy?
<zcat[1]> saltedlight: well, emerald might help then... or it might make things worse :)
<saltedlight> have you seen the pictures? just to understand what i want to fix...
<zcat[1]> saltedlight: yeah, all of the window titlebars dissappear?
<saltedlight> not all the time...
<zcat[1]> emerald provides a different way of drawing those, which you might find more reliable
<saltedlight> how is this added to compiz or what?
<zcat[1]> just install the emerald package, then alt-F2 and run 'emerald --replace' and it will replace your current windows-decorator
<saltedlight> i did compiz--replace and got some errors...
<saltedlight> is there a paste bin or something?
<zcat[1]> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<saltedlight> ths
<saltedlight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61682/
<SpartanII117> go ahead and apt-get install xserver-xgl
<majnoon> i think i fudged eveything up
<saltedlight_> what is that supose to do? replace what?
<SpartanII117> sodent actually replace anything, it just adds xgl support for compiz
<SpartanII117> *doesn't
<saltedlight_> is not enabled by default or what?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> you do not want Xgl
<saltedlight_> after that error i've installed the compiz config-manager
<zcat[1]> in my experience, Xgl likely to make things worse..
<zcat[1]> but at least it's easy enough to remove it again
<crdlb> lets see, /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: Unable to parse XML metadata from file "ccp.xml"
<zcat[1]> saltedlight_: have you tried emerald yet?
<crdlb> that's the one you need to fix
<crdlb> try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libcompizconfig0
<saltedlight_> i do not know what i want :)) i just want to use some nice efect without haveing to run after the titlebars, or move mouse over and over again so the title bar apear again...
<majnoon> ok here is myu problem i'm trying to upgrade ubuntu but it coredumped while installing libc6
<saltedlight_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<saltedlight_> Need to get 55.3kB of archives.
<saltedlight_> shall i go ahead?
<crdlb> yes
<saltedlight_> ok
<majnoon> get the followin :: Unpacking replacement perl-base ...
<majnoon> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of perl-base:
<majnoon>  perl-base depends on libc6 (>= 2.6.1-1); however:
<majnoon>   Package libc6 is not configured yet.
<majnoon> dpkg: error processing perl-base (--configure):
<majnoon>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<majnoon> that just ONE example
<saltedlight_> last line: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<saltedlight_> shall i restart x?
<majnoon> will "apt-get -f install" fix it when done ??
<saltedlight_> ok... let's consider it done... i hope... i have done only the sudo compiz --replace the installed compiz-config manager then apt-get --reinstall install libcompizconfig0... if i see the bug again i'l make some nice screenshots :))
<crdlb> saltedlight_: don't run compiz with sudo
<saltedlight_> well... i did it :))
<saltedlight_> what may be wrong with that? at least is working ok now :))
<saltedlight_> or not :|
<saltedlight_> just got the same bug again ~X(
<saltedlight_> how do i install emerald? :-O
<crdlb> saltedlight_: running any X software as root is extremely dangerous
<crdlb> and it will use the wrong configuration, etc
<saltedlight_> well... i'm just learning... never heard of this before...
<crdlb> now you know :)
<saltedlight_> anyway... how do i install emerald? :D
<crdlb> I think that rendering glitch is an infamous nvidia bug
<crdlb> sudo apt-get install emerald
<saltedlight_> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<saltedlight_> Need to get 342kB of archives.
<saltedlight_> and now what? :))
<saltedlight_> still have the f#$$$bug :))
<zcat[1]> alt-F2
<zcat[1]> emerald --replace
<crdlb> saltedlight_: you press enter?
<zcat[1]> (NO sudo)
<saltedlight_> ok... is kinda red now... :))
<zcat[1]> see if bug still happens
<saltedlight_> and this got any settings manager?
<zcat[1]> there's an emerald theme manager on the menu you can use to change the theme.. and some nice htemes you can install at gnomelook.org
<saltedlight_> i think i'm gona miss that bug =))
<zcat[1]> have seen it here a few times, but not a big problem.. some cards seem worse than others.
<saltedlight_> one more thing i need to know...
<saltedlight_> using win$ for about 2 years with this card... i've used 1280*1024*65(and some times *75)
<saltedlight_> now is working at 50
<saltedlight_> and no way to change it...
<SpartanII117> you can change that in your xorg.conf
<saltedlight_> and it will have efect?
<zcat[1]> Not the easiest way..
<SpartanII117> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zcat[1]> system > administration > nvidia settings
<saltedlight_> got some tutorials i think...
<SpartanII117> right
<saltedlight_> but it will have efect?
<SpartanII117> yes
<SpartanII117> althoughh you dont want nvidia-settings to touch you xorg
<saltedlight_> no nvidia settings
<tanner> erm i cant log into my gmail :-\
<SpartanII117> alt+f2 nvidia-settings
<zcat[1]> SpartanII117: well, it's what I've always used .. two screens here, 1152x768 at 75hz.. all done with nvidia config
<saltedlight_> and on the ex restricted hardware wich is now hardware drivers is only enable/disable thing...
<SpartanII117> everytime i've let it save to my xorg .conf it's wiped out my xserver on restart
<saltedlight_> and no nvidia-settings
<zcat[1]> SpartanII117: hmmm.. OK. back it up first I guess :)
<jimiridge> xorg.conf can be heck at times
<zcat[1]> SpartanII117: did you install drivers via package or nvidia binary installer?
<SpartanII117> envy
<zcat[1]> anyhow, xorg7.3 has bulletproof config.. it should work no matter how screwed up xorg.conf is..
<saltedlight_> just enabled on hardware drivers
<zcat[1]> SpartanII117: that would be your problem :)
<saltedlight_> now i've installed it
<SpartanII117> true
<saltedlight_> ok... now is on the meniu :))
<saltedlight_> *menu
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-23
<lifi_> ok, thx guys
<DaemonFC> *Radeon even
<crdlb> hmw: R500 and up are 4096, I believe
<crdlb> DaemonFC: you meant 'radeon still can't'?
<crdlb> hmw: though I guess fglrx might not expose that
<hmw> i can't remember if they were talking about hardware or driver restrictions...
<hmw> my card wouldnt work properly with more than a total x res of 2048+ (radeon 9600)
<DaemonFC> no, X has had compositing support for my Radeon since last year
<DaemonFC> Fedora 9 was the first system it worked on out of the box
<crdlb> hmw: that's a hardware limit
<DaemonFC> or worked on at all for that matter
<crdlb> hmw: well, I've heard it might be slightly higher than 2048 (maybe 1280x2)
<DaemonFC> and I'm getting ready to recompile my kernel again
<crdlb> but it's definitely not 4096 like contemporary nvidia gpus were
<DaemonFC> someone at Ubuntu thought it would be nice to force ipv6 on you by making it part of the kernel
<DaemonFC> and I need to turn it off or my cable modem goes nuts
<crdlb> how terrible
<DaemonFC> there's nothing gained by making it part of the kernel other than not allowing users to turn it off
<DaemonFC> even if it breaks things for them
<hmw> you sure, that it can't be turned off?
<DaemonFC> yup
<DaemonFC> you can't blacklist it cause it's not a module
<DaemonFC> B-)
<hmw> Put this line: KDE_NO_IPV6=true
<hmw> at the end of /etc/environment
<hmw> (just googled)
<DaemonFC> KDE?
<DaemonFC> :/
<hmw> i am not fully certain, that it cant be turned off... let me goole a little more
<hmw> has it been put into the kernel recently, or is that so for longer already?
<DaemonFC> I'm redoing my kernel source
<DaemonFC> I usually make clean after I'm done
<DaemonFC> bad habit
<DaemonFC> XFS does handle being assaulted by a kernel tarball quite well
<DaemonFC> that brings Ext3 to its knees
<DaemonFC> B-)
<hmw> what does "alias net-pf-10 off" in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases? what is such an alias?
<DaemonFC> thats if it's a module
<hmw> this answers a different question
<hmw> i wonder, why there is no thing like echo "0" > /proc/something for turning it off
<hmw> nah... all i find is about disabling the module, all from 2007
<hmw> oh... another blogger (2009) talks about blacklisting!
<hmw> weird... if there was a module for ipv6, it would show up in lsmod, right? what ubuntu are those people talking about?
<crdlb> 8.10
<hmw> 8.10 had it as a module?
<crdlb> yes, that's what he's complaining about
<hmw> oh... sorry...
<hmw> providing no method to turn it off is not so good
<DaemonFC`> it threw me offline again
<DaemonFC`> easier to just fix it myself than ask them
<DaemonFC`> I think I'll just compile it with no ipv6
<hmw> i wonder, when the first systems come out without ipv4
<mhjacks> Anyone have any idea why VNC would have trouble starting an X session from rc.local?
<mhjacks> (Needless to say,it worked in Jaunty)
<mhjacks> (um, I mean Intrepid.  Sorry.)
<crdlb> hmw: if consumer ISPs keep putting their customers behing NAT, never
<DaemonFC`> lmao
<DaemonFC`> if you build staging drivers, your kernel is flagged taint_crap
<DaemonFC`> in kerneloops reports
<hmw> lol
<DaemonFC`> hmmm
<DaemonFC`> it supports a lot of radio tuner card
<DaemonFC`> I wonder how much those are
<mhjacks> Does anyone in here do anything with starting VNC from boot scripts? (like rc.local?)
<DaemonFC> and again
<DaemonFC> I hope this build soon
<DaemonFC> I have to flip my modem off and on about every 10 minutes
<DaemonFC> noooooooo!
<DaemonFC> he was such a nice ghost too!
<DaemonFC> so young and beautiful
<Roey> hi all
<Roey> dtchen:  hi!
<hmw> hi
<hmw> what would generally be needed to improve network manager's ability to deal with wifi and wireless broadband?
<DasEi> did anyone tried to convert to ext4 on a crypted fs ? any trouble ?
<alemao> hello. i've tried to setup firefox32 in my amd64 9.04 as says this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava. Firefox32 opens fine, complain about two libs from gvfs but it doesn't open any page (like a problem with dns). have anyone tried this with 9.04?
<bruce89>  alemao: there is no need to use 32 bit Firefox any more
<alemao> bruce89: i need to use the logmein plugin and it doesn't seem to work with amd64 :/
<bruce89> plugin?
<alemao> the flash64 works fine :)
<alemao> bruce89: yeah, from their website
<alemao> bruce89: https://secure.logmein.com/connect_mozilla.asp?dothis=install
<bruce89> ah
<hmw> are there any technical reasons not to install flashplugin-nonfree?
<sebsebseb> hmw: sure  it's closed source
<hmw> technical *g*
<bruce89> alemao: I'd look at ssh if possible
<sebsebseb> hmw: that is a technical reason, since only Adobe can change the code
<sebsebseb> hmw: it restricts our freedoms
<DaemonFC> hmmmm
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<alemao> bruce89: yeah, i prefer it too :/ but i need to access a machine inside the network, and the router is f* modem that i don't have access :/
<DaemonFC> they also build all file systems into the kernel
<DaemonFC> which is incorrect
<DaemonFC> *sigh*
<alemao> bruce89: i'll try the java version, installing right now
<bruce89> alemao: I thought as much
<hmw> DaemonFC: they do it for improving performance, right?
<DaemonFC> nope
<DaemonFC> you get the same performance either way
<hmw> aha... so what reason would there be, then?
<DaemonFC> jsut means that I have to have the drivers for 5-6 file systems in the kernel image
<alemao> openjdk-jre is running fine as sun-jre?
<DaemonFC> using RAM
<DaemonFC> if you're unsure what the user will choose, you make them modules
<DaemonFC> B-)
<bruce89> alemao: AFAIK, there's little difference these days
<DaemonFC> I have no Ext2/3/4 partitions, so I don't even need them as modules, much less in the kernel
<sebsebseb> what happended to Ext1????
<bruce89> sebsebseb: it lasted a very short time
<bruce89> sebsebseb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_file_system
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> apparantly ReiserFS is better than Ext3  and so  Ext4 as well I guess then.  not used Reister and  I would rather not use MurderFS, for that very reason
<|ns|nR8> lol sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> that joke is getting a bit old now though, but still can be funny
<bruce89> ext4 is better than ext3 (not that it could be worse)
<|ns|nR8> first time ive heard it
<sebsebseb> I guess
<bruce89> it also borrows a lot of reiser stuff
<sebsebseb> you  didn't read any of the articles about him murdering his wife
<sebsebseb> I mean the comments of
<|ns|nR8> noop
 * bruce89 heard of it
<|ns|nR8> must of been out of it
<|ns|nR8> i heard of it..just never seen the koes
<|ns|nR8> aka murderfs etc
<|ns|nR8> jokes
<|ns|nR8> anyway to get 8.10 to read ext4 ?
<sebsebseb> why is Ext the default for most distros anyway?
<bruce89> |ns|nR8: mount as ext4dev I think
<bruce89> sebsebseb: because it works
<|ns|nR8> oh
<sebsebseb> maybe, and I think you can  make Ext3 be like Ext4
<sebsebseb> Ext4 is good now or not?
<sebsebseb> there was that data loss bug
<bruce89> sebsebseb: I'm using it
<alemao> bruce89: it's working with java
<alemao> gonna use it :)
<bruce89> you can mount ext3 as ext4
<sebsebseb> i'll wait untill 9.04 finall before  I get rid of this, which is Ext3, and do Ext4
<alemao> thanks, see yah
<bruce89> alemao: good, the fun of non-free
<sebsebseb> mount ext3 as 4????
<bruce89> of course
<alemao> sebsebseb: ext4 stills sucks
<sebsebseb> so no need to make my  home ext4?
<|ns|nR8> im hanging out for the beta in 3 days
<alemao> i was using it with 2.6.29-rc8-xxxx
<|ns|nR8> these buggy alphas have been annoying as hell
<bruce89> sebsebseb: it doesn't do any of the intresting stuff
<sebsebseb> beta is Thursday
<sebsebseb> so not 3 days
<alemao> and still got some 0bytes files
<alemao> stays with ext3 ;)
<|ns|nR8> 4 days?
<|ns|nR8> 26th
<alemao> and wait for 2.6.30
<alemao> cya
<|ns|nR8> its the 23rd here'
<sebsebseb> well I wil  get rid of this, and put Ext4  partitions on if  Ext4 is good enough
<zorkerz> anyone else not have any borders when special effects are enabled?
<sebsebseb> when   9.04 final is out
<bruce89> sebsebseb: you can upgrade
<sebsebseb> Ext3 cann't be upgraded to Ext4 with full functionality
<bruce89> sebsebseb: it's what I did with /home
<bruce89> depends what you mean
<sebsebseb> Ext3  can get limited Ext4 functionality I read though
<|ns|nR8> keep in mind all your older live cd's wont read ext4
<bruce89> sebsebseb: new files are created using extents, but old ones remain the same
<sebsebseb> I read something about that, but didn't understand
<sebsebseb> and  most of my data will be the old files
<bruce89> it's not just extents that are nice though
<sebsebseb> what are extents?
<bruce89> I don't know, but they're nice for some reason
<sebsebseb> well I either buy a  external or move data into Vista or something
<sebsebseb> then do Ext4's
<sebsebseb> and move data back
<sebsebseb> well to even  since new partitiosn
<bruce89> you'll lose metadata that way
<sebsebseb> or do something with a seperate data partition, that I also get rid of to be replaced with Ext4
<bruce89> unless you tar it
<sebsebseb> metadata???? such as?
<bruce89> permissions, owner, times
<sebsebseb> I did what I just said last time I re did my computer
<sebsebseb> and I think the meta data was ok
 * bruce89 is paranoid about losing anything
<sebsebseb> ,but  those files would appear differnetlly in Vista.  in  the list
<sebsebseb> more black
<sebsebseb> yeah  I am not  happy about using my hard disk as the major storage device, altough most data here is  not that important
<bruce89> files don't have colours
<sebsebseb> so yeah should get that external sorted out
<sebsebseb> and they are pretty cheap now
 * bruce89 sends my 500GB external drive through the tubes
<sebsebseb> there was something,  about Vista, and how it would  treat those Linux files differnet that I moved onto the partiotn
<sebsebseb> yeah  500GB I am thinking buy two
<sebsebseb> then  I can  have stuff on both, that I realy don't want to download again
<bruce89> yikes, that be a lot of stuff
<bruce89> well, 1 TB
<sebsebseb> I don't have 500GB worth of data
<sebsebseb> and 1TB is a lot yes
<sebsebseb> I don't think I would get anywhere close to filling that up, but then again  I would download more with a external
<sebsebseb> plus  all the vm's and everything that I want to do
<sebsebseb> 1TB can  be bought for about £72 now
<bruce89> I find that Windows partitions fill their drive, were as Linux ones go nowhere near 50%
<sebsebseb> indeed
<sebsebseb> Linux programs also hardly take up any space
<sebsebseb> where as Windows :D
<bruce89> '/ - 36% /home - 16%
<bruce89> that's even with a fair bit of GNOME's source code in /home
<sebsebseb> I got I  stuff on here that I will go through and delete
<sebsebseb> don't wan to keep that forever
 * bruce89 uses baobab
<bruce89> anyway
<bruce89> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> what's baobab?
<sebsebseb> yes we are offtopic, but no one else chatting here right now, and so, so what?
<sebsebseb> Disk usage analyser
<sebsebseb> you didn't have to pm that
<sebsebseb> and I like kdiskfree
<sebsebseb> bruce89: then of course there will be a command to find out that stuff, but what hum
 * bruce89 is trying to get my IRC police badge, ignore me
<bruce89> du
<sebsebseb> bruce89: lol
<mhjacks> pydf is nice
<sebsebseb> mhjacks: pydf?????
<mhjacks> pydf is good for seeing free space on mounted filesystems
<sebsebseb> mhjacks: that's a command or?
<mhjacks> It's df in python, with color coding
<mhjacks> Yeah, apt-get install pydf
<bruce89> !info pydf
<ubottu> pydf (source: pydf): colourised df(1)-clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 6 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 84 kB
<sebsebseb> yeah I am sure I can spare 12kb for it :D
 * bruce89 really doesn't like programs having names which indicate the language it is written in
<mhjacks> I tend to agree, but pydf is a bit shorter than "colordf" or somesuch
<mhjacks> I need to reboot to test a theory on VNC...I may be back. :)
<sebsebseb> [########............]
<sebsebseb> I got stuff like that showing in pydf as well
<sebsebseb> what does that mean?
<sebsebseb> bruce89
<bruce89> I don't know
<DaemonFC> Compiling kernels on my PS3 is actually fairly quick
<DaemonFC> there's a lot of PS3 goodies going into 2.6.29 B-)
<zorkerz> anyone else unable to use compiz?
<hmw> copmiz runs just fine here... what's your hardware configuration?
<zorkerz> its a thinkpad x61
<zorkerz> intel x3100 graphics card
<zorkerz> if i enable normal or extra special effects I loose all the borders on windows
<zorkerz> then i can resize windows or move them any new windows default to the upper left
<zorkerz> can't* resize or move
<DaemonFC> I took the excuse of fixing Ubuntu's ipv6 getting stuffed down my throat to go ahead and try git6 too
<DaemonFC> :P
<hmw> zorkerz: can you see any 3d or other transformation effects? I suspect your compiz has crashed, which would explain, why there is no decoration
<zorkerz> hmw: not entirely sure what you mean i cannot alt + tab or go to another desktop
<DaemonFC> compiz --replace
<DaemonFC> ftw
<hmw> i had that once, too... was due to a bad driver, so compiz wouldnt run really
<zorkerz> ya it started with an update to compiz a week or so ago
<crashsystems> bug #347053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347053 in notify-osd "Notifications prevent drag-and-drop actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347053
<bruce89> this is starting to be not funny
<DaemonFC> Eric Sandeen is still finding and fixing tons of Ext4 bugs
<DaemonFC> I feel sorry for anyone that actually tries to use it in Jaunty
<DaemonFC> but it's possible in Jaunty to have an "Everything on /" setup on XFS now, so I'm happy for that
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: so Jaunty still has loads of bugs in Ext4?  yep I stuck with Ext3 for this juanty trying
<DasEi> DaemonFC: lol, so let's see what happens to me
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: ,but if Ext4 is stable enough etc,  I  would re do my computer with it.  once Jaunty final is out some time
<DaemonFC> maybe nothing, maybe you lose your whole filesystem if the power goes out or an app crashes while committing to disk
<DaemonFC> who knows?
<DaemonFC> exciting isn't it?
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: yeah I heard stuff like that.  and I like to just  turn my computer off with the button on  Ubuntu :d.  and I don't get data loss with Ext3
<DasEi> fs checks without testing unallocated is nice in ext4, and also set barriers
<DaemonFC> sebsebseb: XFS is still better anyway
<DaemonFC> most of the time
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: ,but your saying if I did that with Ext4, that I may get data loss?
<DaemonFC> and you really should format to go to Ext4 anyway
<bruce89> just as well I bought a new battery
<DaemonFC> sebsebseb: Unless you plan on compiling a 2.6.29 kernel
<DaemonFC> stick with Ext3 or use XFS
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: I don't know about XFS
<bruce89> oh well, I'll just have to risk it now
<DaemonFC> XFS is quite stable
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: loads of people have said that Ext4 is so much faster, but would I get such advantages?  32bit with 1GB RAM
<DaemonFC> and the primary maintainer of XFS also wrote a lot of Ext4
<DaemonFC> so I think he is a fairly smart fellow
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: what about Reister any good?
<sebsebseb> Reiser
<DaemonFC> sebsebseb: Ext4 is faster, but if you don't format and start fresh, most of your files will still be in the old Ext3 blocks format
<DaemonFC> XFS still has better performance and lower CPU usage
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: yeah exactly, if I am to use Ext4,  I am starting over
<crashsystems> bah, I'm using ext4 in Jaunty with no problems and no data loss
<DaemonFC> If you start over, I'd recommend XFS
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: well  Ubuntu's  unoffical version of Firefox, can do major crashing on my computer
<sebsebseb> DaemonFC: and in 8.10 and I guess on this to, it could use a lot of CPU usage
<DaemonFC> Ext4 is a major improvement over Ext3 but hasn't done anything I haven't already had for years
<sebsebseb> with XFS you mean?
<DaemonFC> yeah
<DaemonFC> XFS also has a file reorganizer, so if you want to defragment a volume, go for it
<DaemonFC> but it fragments less than Ext3/4
<DaemonFC> I set it as a cron job and forget about running it by hand
<crashsystems> I really like XFS, and am liking ext4, but as far as which is better, I've seen benchmarks to support both opinions.
<DaemonFC> the Phoronix benchmark is invalid
<crashsystems> can you give me a link to a better one then? also, why is it invalid?
<sebsebseb> DeamonFC: 2.6.29  won't be the default kernel in Jaunty?  you made it sound like it was needed for Ext4?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: nope, old 2.6.28
<DaemonFC> http://phoronix-test-suite.com/pipermail/trondheim-pts_phoronix-test-suite.com/2008-December/000077.html
<DaemonFC> Eric Sandeen's reply to Phoronix
<DaemonFC> because they interpreted the results wrong
<DaemonFC> and claimed that Ext3 did things it's not even capable of doing B-)
<dtchen> sebsebseb: all the important patches are backported for ext4, so the base kernel version really isn't terribly relevant
 * sebsebseb is waiting for articles about Ext4 in Jaunty final, before he makes his mind up, if he  goes to it or not
<DaemonFC> sebsebseb: Ext4 went "stable" in 2.6.28
 * bruce89 is waiting for articles moaning about notify-osd, but it doesn't seem likely
<sebsebseb> dtchen: you mean to Ext3?   I did hear that can get some limited Ext4 functionality in  Ext3,  but I don't really understand this file system stuff anyway
<DaemonFC> but you could use it as Ext4Dev before that
<DaemonFC> way before that
<crashsystems> I'll be happy once btrfs comes out, and once I know how to pronounce btrfs.
<DaemonFC> sebsebseb: If you mount Ext3 as Ext4 without Extents, you can revert to Ext3 later
<bruce89> sebsebseb: not really
<DaemonFC> but Extents are the coolest thing about Ext4
<sebsebseb> what is Extents?
<DaemonFC> but XFS was designed around them to start with B-)
<DaemonFC> an Extent is a group of blocks that can be allocated at once
<DaemonFC> Ext3 works by allocating blocks individually
<sebsebseb> allocated to what?
<DaemonFC> which means poorer performance and more fragmentation
<DaemonFC> files
<sebsebseb> heh yeah and there's a remour that  Linux file systems don't need to be defragmented like Windows
<DaemonFC> If you start fresh with XFS or Ext4, it will be near impossible to get any meaningful fragmentation
<bruce89> sebsebseb: not a rumour
<DaemonFC> plus file creation and deletion are faster
<bruce89> especially deletion I notice
<DaemonFC> well, there is an e4defrag for Ext4
<sebsebseb> well Ext3 is what I been using for  Linux  since 2004.   or  did  FC2 use  Ext2?
<sebsebseb> Ext3 seems to be ok
<DaemonFC> but it's not in the e2fstools group yet
<DaemonFC> err e2fsprogs rather
<sebsebseb> I mean at the end of the day  they are just file systems, what's the big deal?   as long as programs work and data?
<dtchen> sebsebseb: no, i mean that jaunty's kernel has all the important and recommended ext4 patches backported
<DaemonFC> xfs_fsr is in the xfsdump package
<dtchen> sebsebseb: just see the changelog in /usr/share/doc/linux-image-$(uname -r)/changelog.Debian.gz
<DaemonFC> xfs_fsr can optimize a volume while it's mounted B-)
<crashsystems> Like like to see someone hack a kernel to get a system running on NTFS, just for laughs.
<DaemonFC> NTFS doesn't have POSIX ACLs and XATTR
<sebsebseb> crashsystems:  Linux can run on NTFS
<DaemonFC> and a few other things
<DaemonFC> so Linux couldn't reside on NTFS,
<sebsebseb> crashsystems: well CoLinux and  something else now for the Windows to have a Linux desktop hummmmm  that article I never even read it properly eyt
<crashsystems> perhaps one could set up /boot to be on it's own ext3 partition, and / to be on NTFS
<DaemonFC> Wubi is just an Ext3 file system in a file that resides on NTFS
<DaemonFC> it tricks Linux into working, basically
<DaemonFC> CoLinux is just user mode Linux
<DaemonFC> Linux is running as a program
<sebsebseb> DeamonFC:  there's something else now as well,  let's find it
<DaemonFC> anyway, brb, time to reboot and use my newer than new kernel
<sebsebseb> dtchen: Banshee was working grat with my music for a long time
<sebsebseb> dtchen: ,but as of a little while ago, I lost all sound,  and yes your kernel
<dtchen> sebsebseb: need more detail
<sebsebseb> dtchen: such as? and how to get it?   seems  a re boot will probably make things work again for a while at least.   I hpe the beta is nothing like this alpha.
<hmw> my pidgin creates an icon in the notification area, that looks like a letter envelope. It is not the normal pidgin icon, which I can dis/enable additionally. Any ideas, how to get rid of it?
<bruce89> hmw: it's been changed
<dtchen> sebsebseb: the beta won't have my kernel changes
<bruce89> or more accurately, it's inidcator-applet
<hmw> bruce89: what do you try to say by that?
<bruce89> hmw: apparently notification icons are evil, so Ubuntu is trying to merge them
<dtchen> sebsebseb: you should try killall pulseaudio;pulseaudio -vv
<dtchen> sebsebseb: that will run the daemon in the foreground, and then you can send me the log when it dies
<bruce89> hmw: so Pidgin's been patched to put itself in an applet instead of notification icon
<hmw> but merging is the opposite, of what is happening here... or is it evolution, that shows this icon?
<bruce89> hmw: both of them for now
<hmw> alright, thx
<bruce89> of course, Ubuntu seem to have forgotten that Empathy is the GNOME IM client, but just as well
<dtchen> sebsebseb: in the meantime, you can look at the end of /var/log/syslog for pa-related messages
<hmw> how good/cool is empathy compared to pidgin?
<bruce89> hmw: much less interesting, but that's because it is in GNOME
<crashsystems> the only reason I do not use empathy instead of pidgin is because it does not have OTR support
<DaemonFC> Linux ryan-desktop 2.6.29-rc8-git6-ryan1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 22 21:44:07 EDT 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DaemonFC> B-)
<hmw> oh... that was some other thing, not the notification... it was some "indicator applet"
<DaemonFC> I managed to get rid of that
<DaemonFC> and get Pidgin to work right
<bruce89> I tried to see what GNOME thought of it, but I think a Ubuntu person intercepted my questions
<crashsystems> lol
<DaemonFC> without installing their "normal GNOME" package
<hmw> new record: load 7
<DaemonFC> I built my own kernels because the Ubuntu ones are pretty messed up
<dtchen> "pretty muessed up"?
<DaemonFC> that's why I'm glad they have Debian's build tools
<crashsystems> they work great for me
<DaemonFC> look through the kernel config menu
<DaemonFC> tell me what you like about their defaults
<dtchen> DaemonFC: -generic or -server?
<DaemonFC> generic
<dtchen> and what for your uses doesn't fit?
<DaemonFC> there's at least a dozen things I could name if I wanted to start a war
<dtchen> i'm not interested in a war. i want to know what you're finding lacking.
<DaemonFC> I really don't :P
<DaemonFC> generic x86-64 rather than optimizing for processor specific features
<DaemonFC> the 32-bit one optimizes for a Pentium Pro
<DaemonFC> they build in ipv6 when the correct thing to do is build as a module
<DaemonFC> they also do that for file systems you may not even use
<DaemonFC> and they leave a metric buttload of debugging crap enabled
<DaemonFC> drivers for exotic hardware compiled in instead of compiled as modules
<bruce89> DaemonFC: out of interest, how much of this started with Jaunty?
<DaemonFC> Well, they used to build probler CPU-specific kernels til Dapper I think
<DaemonFC> then they said screw it and just built for the lowest common denominator
<DaemonFC> so there's a lot of CPU specific nicities that their kernels do nto have
<bruce89> sounds like everything else though
<DaemonFC> GCC gives you a generic x86-64 option that only includes optimizations that both AMD and Intel support
 * bruce89 would like a distro which was Debian, but with newer packages than unstable
<DaemonFC> that's what Ubuntu uses
<dtchen> (just let me know when you've run through the most irritating ones)
<DaemonFC> and 2.6.29 has XFS and Intel HD Audio bugfixes/features that Ubuntu won't port back
<DaemonFC> some which fix pulseaudio nastyness
<bruce89> apart from that, it's fine
<DaemonFC> meh, I wouldn't use their stock kernel
<DaemonFC> it's almost surreal when you look at their config options
<bruce89> <sarcasm>
<DaemonFC> I think they were smoking something illegal in 47 states
<DaemonFC> if you get my drift
<DaemonFC> :)
<bruce89> I said something similar a few days ago
<bruce89> but referring to notify-osd and indiciator-applet
<dtchen> right, so that reads like the most common laundry list of complaints we discussed at last UDS
<DaemonFC> notify-osd is actually an improvement
<DaemonFC> indicator crapplet is just stupid
<dtchen> optimising for generic is fairly obvious- not everyone has a shiny new computer, so the goal is not to cut off the low end but to support the greatest range with one binary package
<DaemonFC> dtchen: If you ask me, you should also stuff the 64-bit kernel into the 32-bit Ubuntu
<DaemonFC> if their CPU supports it
<dtchen> building in ipv6 is also a non-issue; that's not a kernel issue but a libc6 one, and it has already been addressed in jaunty
<DaemonFC> then why is it still giving me problems?
<DaemonFC> Why did I have to build a kernel then blacklist the module?
<dtchen> file systems, etc., as "seemingly extraneous" are built-in to minimise init and teardown for every single insmod
<maco> DaemonFC: the libc6 issue was the one with long timeouts for broken DNS servers... are you having some other problem?
<DaemonFC> I reversed that
<DaemonFC> I built in XFS
<DaemonFC> and modularized Ext2/3/4
<dtchen> debugging is in place for catching a variety of suspend- and resume-from- bugs
<dtchen> also, as we discussed and verified at last UDS, each insmod takes .5 seconds
<DaemonFC> I don't have suspend/resume problems, except for one, and I have to add a PM quirk on any distro
<dtchen> Intel HDA fixes are backported
<dtchen> and the most important one ("for PulseAudio") is in my tree on kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen
<DaemonFC> I just went whole hog
<DaemonFC> mine work better for me, and that's a good thing for me B-)
<dtchen> it's great that we can all build specific kernels - that's intentional
<dtchen> however, building for an OEM base and for the most common hardware is somewhat difficult
<DaemonFC> yes, there are dozens of CPU families
<DaemonFC> and it would be hard to support all of them
<dtchen> (keep in mind that i'm not employed by canonical. i just happen to have worked with the kernel team for many years.)
<DaemonFC> that's understandable
<dtchen> if you're still experiencing ipv6 dns sluggishness, you should complain to your isp
<DaemonFC> I usually report kernel issues to Fedora
<DaemonFC> they tend to fix them and get them upstream
<DaemonFC> so they're in Ubuntu eventually, and others
<maco> they have more people
<dtchen> i just fix them upstream :-)
<DaemonFC> Comcast does not support ipv6
<DaemonFC> probably going to whine and ask the govt for $10 billion to do it
<DaemonFC> just like for fiber that never got installed
<DaemonFC> B-)
<dtchen> that's such a non-issue; you can either take your approach, or you can use miredo or any number of workarounds
<dtchen> regardless, it's not a kernel limitation/bug/feature
<DaemonFC> it doesn't hurt anything to have a module for ipv6
<DaemonFC> and by making it a part of the kernel, you remove the ability to disable it when it does mess things up
<DaemonFC> so I would thing module would be preferable
<dtchen> that's a pretty weak argument
<dtchen> the correct approach would be to fix what's messed up
<maco> DaemonFC: every 2 modules = 1 more second for bootup
<DaemonFC> what? That by users who need it have it and users that have problems can turn it off?
<DaemonFC> sounds like everyone wins
<dtchen> DaemonFC: except that approach doesn't actually encourage anyone to fix anything
<DaemonFC> so if 10-20% of the users have a craptastic Ubuntu experience, then that means tough cookies
<DaemonFC> cause it slows the boot by 0.5 seconds to have it as a module
<DaemonFC> nice
<dtchen> for 128 modules, yes, that's significant.
<DaemonFC> you have IBM s390 stuff polluting a kernel meant for a PC
<DaemonFC> and you're worried about 1 module?
<dtchen> well heck, you "pollute" your kernel with legacy tty support
<dtchen> and how about the cracktastic netfilter support? why not use a hardware firewall appliance?
<DaemonFC> I'd like to see Ubuntu do Flicker-Free X
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> if they're going to change anything
<dtchen> or shoot, who needs DRM or framebuffer support?
<maco> woah, im on IPv4 right now?
<hmw> i use framebuffer
<dtchen> i'm not saying that your points don't have merit - and believe me, we debate them rigorously at UDS - but some lines have to be drawn for a decent user experience across common hardware
<dtchen> i have a plate of issues that i'll be raising and fixing at uds
<DaemonFC> dtchen: Bring up Mandriva speedboot
<DaemonFC> if you would
<dtchen> scott knows about it already
<maco> preempt? is preempt one of them?
<hmw> dtchen: replicate yourself a 1000 times... would improve your overal performance, hopefully.
<DaemonFC> I think speedboot+moving X to tty1
<maco> if you dont raise it, i will :P
<dtchen> he's much better equipped to explain whether it's being considered for karmic
<DaemonFC> could solve a lot of speed problems
<dtchen> hwno, read the mythical man-month
<maco> pregnant woman fallacy!
<dtchen> maco: of course
<maco> if 1 woman takes 9 months to produce a baby, does that mean 9 women can produce a baby in 1 month?
<DaemonFC> yep
<DaemonFC> that woman in California
<DaemonFC> no doubt
<DaemonFC> B-)
<hmw> 9 women can procduce 9 babys in the same time one woman produces one. dtchen has certainly more than only one project to work on ;)
<hmw> i would like to have the ability to sit with some copies of me in the same room, working on things
<maco> he doesnt do much beyond sound, really....
<dtchen> hm	back when i was core-dev, yes
<dtchen> now that my $dayjob occupies the majority of my time, i concentrate on audio
<maco> not nowadays, at least
<hmw> gnome monitor seems to use 100% cpu for 10 seconds every 40 seconds...!?
<dtchen> DaemonFC: anyhow, the issues you raised are known, and there will be changes to address some of them
<hmw> wb DaemonFC
<DaemonFC> ty
<DaemonFC> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/1175/screenshotjnl.png
<DaemonFC> my desktop
<rww> DaemonFC: this channel is for Jaunty questions and support. Could you kindly stay on-topic, please?
<DaemonFC> heh
<DaemonFC> sure, back to the kernel
<DaemonFC> 2.6.28 didn't live long enough for me to check my wifi with it
<DaemonFC> is it using Minstrel?
<hmw> should network manager work better in jaunty?
<DaemonFC> Network Manager is fine, but without Minstrel, you'll get crappy wifi connections in many situations
<DaemonFC> that's why I was asking
<rww> DaemonFC: not according to your blog entry from yesterday, it isn't.
<DaemonFC> I know it was an option in 2.6.28
<DaemonFC> rww
<DaemonFC> it was marked as not in the config file
<DaemonFC> so unless Ubuntu has some magical way of compiling kernels bypassing the standard configuration option, I guess it didn't
<DaemonFC> but the universe is infinitely perverse, isn't it?
<rww> DaemonFC: If you happen to have a way for me to check on a running Jaunty system whether it's enabled, I'd be happy to do so for you.
<DaemonFC> well, if you're on affected hardware you can't miss the old algorithm
<DaemonFC> right click network manager and click connection information
<DaemonFC> if you have a decent speed you're either lucky or the kernel has minstrel
<crdlb> # CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL is not set
<crdlb> CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y
<DaemonFC> the old rat e control dialed my connection to 1M
<DaemonFC> Minstrel right now has chosen 54M
<DaemonFC> I would say Minstrel works better
<rww> DaemonFC: I'm using the rtl8187 module, which had significant problems that were only fixed recently. I don't know whether that's because of some fixes I saw in the 2.6.28 changelogs, or because of this minstrel thing.
<rww> and iwconfig shows my bit rate as 54MB/s
<hmw> when i connect my hsdpa modem, network manager seems to ignore it... i could only use it via terminal
<hmw> 8.10 at least showed it in the list... but wasnt able to connect
<DaemonFC> rt61pci and b43 are both affected by the crappy speed settings of the old rate control
<DaemonFC> and both fixed with Minstrel
<DaemonFC> I compiled a new kernel on my Debian system because of that alone
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: Because of what?
<rww> DaemonFC: Looking in /boot/config-2.6.28-11-genetic shows the lines that crdlb posted. I assume that means it's enabled.
<DaemonFC> Minstrel
<rww> DaemonFC: in which case, you might want to adjust that blog entry somewhat ;)
<DaemonFC> when did that land>
<DaemonFC> I know I never had that kernel
<Amaranth> zorkerz had an easy problem, btw
<Amaranth> wish I would have been here to help fix it
<Amaranth> would have taken about 30 seconds (times 5 because compiz is running 5 times too slow)
<Amaranth> minstrel? what is that?
<DaemonFC> http://linuxwireless.org/en/developers/Documentation/mac80211/RateControl/minstrel
<rww> DaemonFC: 2.6.28-7.20 from the beginning of February has a changelog entry about a minstral fix, so I'd guess it's been enabled since before then.
<DaemonFC> the config I copied over to use as a template said it wasn't
<rww> could be wrong about that, but I don't see anything else about minstrel in there.
<rww> DaemonFC: well, the kernel version I'm using came out on the 20th (day after your blog post) and it says minstrel is on, so heh.
<rww> day before **
<DaemonFC> I believe my disc was from March 12th
<DaemonFC> or round about
<DaemonFC> why update something you're going to remove anyway?
<rww> DaemonFC: do you happen to remember the kernel version it had?
<DaemonFC> whatever was on the daily installer I grabbed
 * DaemonFC shrugs
<mhjacks> Anyone here interested in VNC?
<gideonite> So I just installed Jaunty A-6 in VirtualBox and it doesn't seem to like the virtual graphics adapter, anyone else have this problem?
 * Amaranth kills his kernel compile, looks up minstrel config
 * rww downloads the March 11th kernel release
<Amaranth> minstrel kills battery life, bad
<Amaranth> it wakes up 10 times a second to check the rate
<Amaranth> at least the wifi itself shuts up if I'm not using it right now
<DaemonFC> Amaranth: Set HZ=100 if you're on a laptop, dynamic ticks should be on anyway
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: dynamic ticks means HZ=100 doesn't do anything
<DaemonFC> that should prevent a flood of interrupt requests
<Amaranth> and that's still 100 times a second which means minstrel could do its thing 10 times a second
<Amaranth> and with NO_HZ it can do it however often it wants with no time restrictions
<DaemonFC> hasn't affected my laptop any
<DaemonFC> I still get a couple hours, give or take
<DaemonFC> Amaranth: You can try to guess a point where the link doesn't become unstable and is not unacceptably slow
<DaemonFC> but that sucks
<rww> DaemonFC: The earliest kernel version I could find on the mirrors is 2.6.28-9. It came out the day before you said your disc did, and has minstrel enabled.
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: amd64/config:1674:CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y
<Amaranth> that's in the kernel
<Amaranth> i386/config:1762:CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y
<Amaranth> that too :P
 * DaemonFC hrrmms
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: it isn't the default though
<Amaranth> # CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL is not set
<m_tadeu> hi all
 * crdlb already pasted both of those options
<DaemonFC> that's what I was about to say
 * Amaranth changed it to be the default
<Amaranth> I'm not sure what we're talking about then
<m_tadeu> dragon player doesn't deactivate the screen saver...is it a bug or a missing feature?
<DaemonFC> Minstrel should be the default, bar none, it does an astoundingly better job
<Amaranth> I thought DaemonFC wanted it and was complaining we didn't have it
<Amaranth> ah, he wants it to be the default :P
<crdlb> if minstrel is enabled but not default, how does it get selected?
<rww> Amaranth: that's correct. He wrote a blog post about how Jaunty sucks because of 1) notifications and 2) not having it, too.
<DaemonFC> Amaranth: Isn't Ubuntu supposed to Just Work(TM) with Happy People(R)?
<DaemonFC> This should help to that end
<Amaranth> minstrel is still new stuff
<DaemonFC> I would say it should be high priority
<Amaranth> it's based on the madwifi stuff but that doesn't mean it is old well tested code
<DaemonFC> especially since everything is wireless now
<Amaranth> and we don't want to break wifi for people
<Amaranth> well, not for a stupid reason like that, anyway
<DaemonFC> 1M vs. 54M
<DaemonFC> I know how to build a new kernel or select a rate
<DaemonFC> does a new user? no
<Amaranth> the current code will drop to 1M when 54M stops working
<Amaranth> the thing minstrel improves upon is getting back up to 54M when it is possible to do so
<DaemonFC> and that's braindead stupid
<DaemonFC> and that's why Minstrel is now used
<rww> Those lines we pasted above mean that minstrel is enabled in Jaunty's kernel but not in upstream by default? or am I reading wrtong?
<Amaranth> and figuring out when 11M is actually better than 1M
<DaemonFC> rww: Optional in 2.6.28
<DaemonFC> Default in 2.6.29
<DaemonFC> in vanilla kernels
<Amaranth> and in 9.10 we'll probably have it be the default
<LordKow> was the question as to how to enable minstrel ever answered?
<Amaranth> LordKow: No, because I couldn't find anything in /sys
<DaemonFC> no it wasn't
<LordKow> /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.28-10-generic/ath_rate_minstrel maybe you just need to load the mod
<Amaranth> "Note that this default can still be overriden through the ieee80211_default_rc_algo module parameter if different algorithms are available."
<LordKow> oh thats not the base minstrel module though i think
<DaemonFC> that sounds easy..... (sarcasm)
<bruce89> DaemonFC: you're taking my job away
<Amaranth> No, you need to do sudo modprobe mac80211 ieee80211_default_rc_algo=minstrel
<Amaranth> err, ieee80211 maybe
<Amaranth> although that seems to not be a module
<Amaranth> I dunno, you need to modprobe something with that option
<LordKow> [15955.026987] ieee80211: Unknown parameter `ieee80211_default_rc_algo'
<LordKow> must be mac because that did not give me any errors... now did it have any effect though? dunno
<LordKow> maybe you just simply need to modprobe ath_rate_minstrel? [16149.241085] ath_rate_minstrel: Minstrel automatic rate control algorithm 1.2 (0.9.4)
<crdlb> phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'
<crdlb> LordKow: you're using madwifi?
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: where is this blog post, anyway?
<Amaranth> crdlb: what did you do?
<crdlb> exactly what you suggested
<crdlb> with mac80211
<LordKow> no, crdlb
<crdlb> LordKow: then, no, I don't think it's relevant :)
<crdlb> ath_* is madwifi
<LordKow> ah yea atheros, shows how much i know about madwifi
 * crdlb uses ath5k
<rww> Amaranth: PM?
<Amaranth> rww: sure
<crdlb> it's sad when your wifi is running slower than your Internet connection
<Amaranth> oh god
<crdlb> I think my awful actiontec router needs a reboot
<DaemonFC> indeed
<DaemonFC> Amaranth: I threw out a Mepis disc, speaking of modules
<DaemonFC> because they don't "allow" you to use anything but Ext2/3
<DaemonFC> so I hope that if the file systems are ever on the chopping block, that Ubuntu wouldn't go that route
<JCDG> hello, I was using flashplugin nonfree with INtrepid, but after i updated my system to Jaunty, it does not anymore, every time i want to see anything in flash, ie Youtube it says that i don't have the plugin, but then whe I follow the steps on firefox, it says that i have it.
<Amaranth> I could see a day when only the traditional desktop filesystems are allowed when installing using the LiveCD
<rww> JCDG: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<DaemonFC> that flashplayer package is awful
<JCDG> 32, Jaunty 32, but my processor is a core2 duo
<DaemonFC> it spews so many files and crap into so many folders where any browser could possibly look for plugins
<DaemonFC> then does not clean them up if you remove the package
<Amaranth> those are all symlinks, of course
<rww> JCDG: do you see anything flash-related if you go to "about:plugins" (put that in your address bar) in Firefox?
<DaemonFC> they still cause problems if you go to get rid of it and use the one straight from Adobe
<JCDG> let me check rww...
<rww> DaemonFC: You realize you can remove that package and the symlinks go away, right?
<DaemonFC> rww: They didn't when I tried it
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: How could they cause problems when uninstalling the package cleans them up?
<rww> DaemonFC: did you purge the package?
<DaemonFC> I ended up using locate to find where it put all of them
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: If dpkg -L lists them they will go away when you uninstall the package
<DaemonFC> I always purge anything I don't want back :)
<JCDG> There's nothing related to flash in the about:config
<DaemonFC> the package seems to be a stub that downloads the files and makes the links
<DaemonFC> but removing the package seems to just remove this stub
<JCDG> this is what appears: accessibility.typeaheadfind.flashBar
<JCDG> and:browser.download.manager.flashCount
<rww> JCDG: consider just getting the Adobe version from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<JCDG> only those thing related to flash, but not to flash plugin
<rww> JCDG: I said about:plugins, not about:config :/
<JCDG> sorry...
<JCDG> rww, there's not any entry for flash in there..
<rww> JCDG: if you get the .tar.gz from that link, you can extract the libflashplayer.so in it to /home/yourusername/.mozilla/plugins (create the plugins folder if it isn't there already), or use the installer. Or, get the .deb and install it.
<DasEi> JCDG: consider using opera, the flash does well there
 * rww did the .mozilla/plugins thing, works fine for me
 * DasEi huzzled few howtos, now already working, waiting for the alpha
<JCDG> but first i have to uninstall the nonfree, right?
<rww> JCDG: shouldn't make a difference if Firefox isn't picking up any Flash stuff right now, but yeah, it's probably a good idea
<DasEi> JCDG: depends on which solution you want to follow
<JCDG> rww which installer are u talking about??--
<rww> JCDG: in the .tar.gz? there's a flashplayer-installer file
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> machine hung during fsck
<cwillu> this should be fun
<rww> I just ignored that and copied libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ *shrug*
<Amaranth> wtf
<JCDG> ok...let me do that...and i'll let u know what happened...
<Amaranth> the kernel package is doing ABI checks even though AUTOBUILD is supposed to make it skip ABI checks
<cwillu> rww, our version is the adobe version
<DasEi> though sound is sometimes crippling / fading,  seldom though
<rww> JCDG: looking at launchpad, though, you could probably just reinstall our package
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326609
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326609 in flashplugin-nonfree "No flash in firefox after upgrade from intrepid to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rww> apparently it fails to download during the intrepid>jaunty upgrade sometimes because the network gets disabled
<JCDG> I did that, but still didn't work...
<rww> s/our/Ubuntu's/
<LordKow> hm i think that happened to me. ended up removing nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-nonfree (using amd64) and reinstalled... everything fine since
<Amaranth> ah, skipabi=true
<Amaranth> dang build system changes
<picklesworth> Wow, this is pretty bad...
<DasEi> JCDG: as I said, easiest was to install ubuntu-restricted-extras (contains flash), then using opera
<picklesworth> Just had an experience with 4 rogue processes going at the same time
<picklesworth> killing all my CPU resources
<rww> DasEi: ubuntu-restricted-extras recommends flashplugin-nonfree, which he said isn't working.
<DasEi> rww: .. for ff,  yes but does for opera
<Amaranth> DasEi: Quit trying to push your browser, it's just a package problem
<Amaranth> Reinstall package, flash works
<picklesworth> (Oops, typo: 3) I was going through the interesting looking native games and seeing how they'd improved. Turns out neither Wesnoth nor Wormux exited properly and were leaking memory like crazy, then Java turned out to be doing its CPU-sucking thing again as well. I really hope this all revolves around the same audio problem...
<LordKow> the problem is as commented in the bug report. NM gets killed during the upgrade and hence flash cannot download. flash is downloaded from adobe during installation not when the rest of the packages are downloaded.
<JCDG> I reinstalled it, It was the first thing i did, but, i does not work anymore...
<LordKow> so in theory if a package like... nvidia-cg-toolkit ever needs to get installed/updated during a dist-upgrade then that will likely fail for the exact same reason
<rww> how come NM dies during the upgrade, anyway?
<dtchen> probably because hal gets restarted
<LordKow> what dtchen said
<rww> makes sense. So if I were using /etc/network/interfaces instead, wifi would stay up, I guess.
<JCDG> yeah rww,
<DasEi> rww: isn't that what dkms is for ?
<Amaranth> no...
<rww> DasEi: DKMS has nothing to do with hal restarting :/
<Amaranth> wow, that is so what dkms isn't for I'm surprised you managed to think up that idea
<JCDG> rww, it is working now
<LordKow> dkms = dynamic kernel module support
<rww> JCDG: yay :)
<LordKow> man dkms is so much better than my explanation
<JCDG> rww, I use the method of copying the .so file into the plugins folder
<JCDG> thxssss a lot...
<rww> JCDG: No problem. Glad I could help :)
<JCDG> rww, so now, why  does this occur??
<rww> JCDG: I'd have to look at some of your logs to be sure, but Ubuntu's flash package probably didn't upgrade properly for one of a few reasons.
<JCDG> I want to help with ubuntu development, where should I start???...
<rww> !contribute | JCDG
<ubottu> JCDG: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
 * Amaranth misses the days where all the conversation in here was details of Xorg wrt compositing and other various complicated things
<LordKow> nah now we moved on... im trying to guesstimate what all the hype is going to be about now
<LordKow> libnotify perhaps?
<DasEi> .. and a plugin is no modul k, but nm ? sorry for still learning
<Amaranth> LordKow: hype?
<LordKow> the center of conversation, my bad wrong word choice.
<picklesworth> On the up side, that was the quickest reboot ever :)
<Amaranth> LordKow: This was more like developer talk, not users who know a bit about a subject talk
<Amaranth> picklesworth: I love how it uses kexec now
<LordKow> ah
<LordKow> well i would think that developer talk would take place in #ubuntu-dev ;)
<picklesworth> I'll just have to go and yell at someone for using ARGB for gnome-system-monitor
<Amaranth> why? it's neat
<picklesworth> and then it'll be perfect :)
<Amaranth> and actually every window in your desktop is supposed to look like that with that theme
<picklesworth> It feels sluggish somehow, and I'm willing to blame that
<JCDG> rww do u know those reasons?, or some of them?
<Amaranth> but gnome-system-monitor seems to be the only app willfully using ARGB
<picklesworth> okay, it probably isn't that
<picklesworth> but it is botheringly strange. Try scrolling through items in the process list with the keyboard. Does it kind of stumble up and hang at some point, or is it just me?
<LordKow> oh i bet plymouth will get a lot of buzz for 9.10
<Amaranth> With the theme you're using any app that supports ARGB colormaps will look translucent like that
<LordKow> there will be a strong tendency to want to stick with usplash because it's... well UBUNTU splash. :P
<Amaranth> man, usplash
<Amaranth> original name: splashy
<picklesworth> yar, ARGB is nice. I get the impression themes aren't really thinking it through with regards to what is transparent and what isn't, though
<Amaranth> someone else thought they wrote splashy for us before we got to it but it was nothing like we needed so the name had to change
<Amaranth> ubiquity went through the same thing
<LordKow> i think the longest standing non-version-changed package has to be grub
<picklesworth> for example, transparent scrollbars. I imagine some day down the line there'll be some design sense involved there.
<LordKow> non-maintainer changed, that is.
<LordKow> maybe grub2 will take over one of these releases.
<Amaranth> ha
<Amaranth> grub2 is kind of like xmms2
<Amaranth> nothing like the original and never going to be ready
<DaemonFC> meh, I don't ever have to run fsck
<LordKow> fstab does it for you :)
<DaemonFC> XFS can heal most anything short of a complete disaster without user intervention
<LordKow> ah
<DaemonFC> in which case you offline the volume
<DaemonFC> and run xfs_repair
<Amaranth> XFS doesn't zero files on crash anymore?
<DaemonFC> Amaranth That bug never really existed
<DaemonFC> Eric Sandeen explained it on his blog
<DaemonFC> and the issue mistaken for it was fixed nearly 2 years ago
<LordKow> heh and for the record, ext4 has no data loss trouble. at least, it's not ext4 working not as intended.
<DaemonFC> well, they have patches addressing Ext4 fs corruption bugs in Linux 2.6.29
<DaemonFC> quite a few really
<LordKow> a lot of it is nothing, really.
<Amaranth> Those are "the app doesn't something wrong but we'll kill performance so people don't cry" fixes
<LordKow> people's computers crash before the journal writes the info.
<DaemonFC> Amaranth: If you have XFS questions, Eric Sandeen is in #xfs
<Amaranth> No, the journal writes just fine
<DaemonFC> it's really a great file system
<Amaranth> The data doesn't
<DaemonFC> I'd call it the best on Linux
<LordKow> most of the ext4 2.6.29 patches were  backported to 2.6.28
<DaemonFC> but Ext4 is close enough for most workloads
<LordKow> i dunno xfs might be outdone by btrfs. we shall see.
<DaemonFC> I've used btrfs
<DaemonFC> It was not a great experience, but it is still very new
<DaemonFC> so I'm not going to trash talk it
<LordKow> yea i think we'll know btrfs' potential after 2.6.30 comes out.
<DaemonFC> Fedora 11 Alpha supports it if you use the installer arguement "icantbelieveitsnotbtr"
<DaemonFC> B-)
<LordKow> lol
<cwillu> DaemonFC, reiserfs has exactly the same issues (I just got finished dealing with a bunch of zero'd files on somebody's eeepc fs due to reiser doing exactly the same thing :)
<LordKow> v4?
<DaemonFC> ReiserFS? You'd have to be crazy, stupid, or both, to format anything into ReiserFS
<cwillu> pro tip, dpkg status files going blank is loads of fun
<DaemonFC> I used to use Reiser back when there was that or Ext2
<cwillu> DaemonFC, sure as hell not putting ext3 on it without a journal, and I'm not putting an ext3 journal on a flash-based system
<DaemonFC> not exactly great options, but Reiser was better
<Amaranth> reiserfs kills your wife^Wdata
<picklesworth> The name is kind of tainted, too :P
<DaemonFC> cwillu: Use Ext4
<DaemonFC> with journalling off
<Amaranth> cwillu: logfs?
<cwillu> DaemonFC, you're dumb
<DaemonFC> if you need a fs with no journal
<cwillu> oh, sorry, I didn't realize I was supposed to put jaunty on production machines
<DaemonFC> you need Linux 2.6.29 for that though
<cwillu> nor did I realize jaunty was available a year and a half ago
 * cwillu smacks DaemonFC with the cluestick
<DaemonFC> you don't need Jaunty for that
<DaemonFC> just the kernel and disk tools
<DaemonFC> a compiler helps
<DaemonFC> B-)
<cwillu> DaemonFC, just stop talking to me :p
<crdlb> but you'd need a time machine ...
<DaemonFC> crdlb: Other than a kernel module and e2fsprogs that understand Ext4
<cwillu> I'm actually wishing I just used ext3 with the journal on the external ssd
<DaemonFC> what else could you need?
<cwillu> what's ten bucks a month spent replacing the journal flash? :)
<cwillu> <cwillu> nor did I realize jaunty was available a year and a half ago
<cwillu> (the implication being that this machine was set up a year and a half ago)
<DaemonFC> you could also use XFS, I believe it has a no journal mode
<cwillu> yep, it was a toss up between xfs and reiser, although I got the impression that reiser was better tested in the flash-drive-as-root-fs case
<cwillu> mistakes were made, heads were detached, and DaemonFC's were smack in the head
<DaemonFC> ReiserFS could kill your fs and hide it under the dancing b* tree
<cwillu> all's well that ends well :)
<DaemonFC> but it's your data B-)
<cwillu> no, it's not my data
<cwillu> my data is on ext3, and is backed up every night :p
<cwillu> oooo, uxa is working on my laptop!
<DaemonFC> I use Ext4 no journal on my flash stick
<cwillu> the obscene thing there being that I didn't change anything, and it didn't work 10 minutes ago
<cwillu> DaemonFC, that's nice, but I'm not in the habit of mucking around with machines that won't be in my possession in the field
<DaemonFC> the ATI fairly came and left a working driver under your pillow
<cwillu> yes, I _love_ troubleshooting mismatched kernel's and libc's over the telephone :)
<DaemonFC> it happens......I believe
<Amaranth> UXA is intel...
<DaemonFC> meh
<cwillu> just keep digging
<DaemonFC> I don't really use anything but Nvidia
 * crdlb doesn't really use anything but !nvidia
<DaemonFC> I have an Intel integrated chipset but I've never used it
<DaemonFC> wow
<DaemonFC> we're synchronized
<cwillu> I got an nvidia-based laptop to suspend once
<lymeca> So 9.04 will officially support i386, amd64, arm, and lpia?
 * cwillu thinks back to the summer of '08
<cwillu> lymeca, believe so
<cwillu> ooo, I should install it on my n800!
<DaemonFC> unfortunately I'm torn between 3 distributions, and one of the reasons for that is that "Have you seen Ubuntu on PPC?"
<DaemonFC> :P
<crdlb> cwillu: I have one with an NV11 that suspends with nv
<crdlb> it just doesn't resume :D
<cwillu> heh
 * crdlb thankfully doesn't have to use that laptop
<crdlb> now that I think about it, isn't there some kernel module which hacks suspend onto nv?
<Fudge> is it possible to change 810 repositries to jaunty and update to it?
<dtchen> yes, but the recommended method is to use `do-release-upgrade -d'
<DaemonFC> Amaranth: Ext4 max volume size is 16 Terabytes, XFS max volume size is 16,777,216 Terabytes
<DaemonFC> XFS was designed with limits that will never practically be reached
<|ns|nR8> dahm, what are we going to do if we can only have 16TB in 1 partition
<DaemonFC> that was just one example of how XFS is ludicrously better B-)
<rww> DaemonFC: Wikipedia claims that ext4's max volume size is 1 exabyte
<Fudge> what does the -d flag do?
<rww> 16 TB is the maximum *file* size
<DaemonFC> ahh, I was looking at max file size
<Amaranth> aww, where am I going to put my Dirac Pro SHD files?
<DaemonFC> So it's 1,048,576 terabytes for ext4, and 16,777,216 terabytes for XFS
<DaemonFC> rww: Darn it, now I just have to edit Wikipedia
<DaemonFC> drat
<DaemonFC> :)
<Fudge> dtchen?
<cwillu> Fudge, allows an upgrade to unreleased releases
<dtchen> Fudge: -d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<Fudge> sweet as, does the upgrade also have the ability to then fetch new packages for the same release such as gnome 2.26
<cwillu> Fudge, generally for any command, <command> --help will give you useful information
<cwillu> Fudge, jaunty is 2.26
<Fudge> it didnt, neither was there a man page
<cwillu> Fudge, do-release-upgrade --help most definately does show it
<Fudge> oh sheesh,
<Fudge> im sorry it did i didnt read down further
 * Fudge :$
<Fudge> i use a screen reader, thast my excuse though be it not a very good one
<cwillu> uh, it's the second line of the --help :p
<Fudge> there was a blank line so i thought it had finished
<Fudge> think of it like reading on a single line display
<Fudge> thanks guys, you're very helpful. im looking forward to all the new orca fixes
 * cwillu pokes Fudge with an audible stick
<Amaranth> Fudge: What does orca say for :p?
<Fudge> coon pee
<Fudge> colon
<Fudge> though im on mirc at the moment
<Amaranth> Fudge: Also, I certainly hope orca is working better these days, orca and/or all of my applications used to lock up when using it in 2.22
<cwillu> Fudge, and →?
<cwillu> (I'm looking for an excuse to poke magnetron for using it on all his messages)
<Fudge> there are soem packages that apparently use really old libraries that give a clearer more audible speech called eloquence but since im like a noob i 1. havnt bought it and 2. not sure if i could set it up. the orca speech is ok to use but no where as clear as it could be using a different voice
<Fudge> cwillu a cercim flex
<cwillu> Fudge, no unicode support, eh?
<Fudge> Amaranth i find often that i need to reload it and then play round alt tabbing and moving round to just get it to start reading the terminal again
<Fudge> i work in screen alot so can logout of gnome without to much disruption
<Fudge> you can create dictionary rules though for things like that
<Amaranth> Fudge: that's a shame, someone should pay more attention to such problems
<Fudge> i only started using ubuntu as a desktop since 810, i didnt know about orca and that it was so easy to get going
<DaemonFC`> cwillu: Ubuntu kernels can load Reiser4, what's stopping you? B-)
<Fudge> previosuly ive ssh'd into ubuntu systems and my freebsd server
<Fudge> its quite a good screen reader out of the box, i woudl like the speech to go faster though, not sure how to do it. mine is set to 99 already
<Fudge> is xfce still a gnome desktop, i know thats not a very clear question. is it like an overlay or a completely different desktop as is kde to gnome
<cwillu> Fudge, it's a different desktop that happens to reuse alot of pieces
<DaemonFC`> hmmmm, my modem keeps giving time out errors
<cwillu> it uses gtk like gnome does, and a few of the config applets and so forth
<Fudge> i just wondered if it would be better to use something slightly different since my needs for a pretty gui are minimal
<Fudge> be back soon
<LordKow> i think xfce is a good choice for a minimal wm
<LordKow> gnome minus what you would consider a lot of bloat
<DaemonFC> my modem requires a Windows PC or a Mac to be hooked up to it or else it won't allow you online
<DaemonFC> they have some software that sends the modem an authentication code
<DaemonFC> I just happen to be handy B-)
<hmw> wohoo! ultima online runs with wine in jaunty!! finally, i can play something again
<hmw> (razor was the problem)
<DaemonFC> uhhhm, it has for a while
<DaemonFC> but OK B-)
<Fudge> LordKow does orca run in it though?
<Fudge> is it best to upgrade over the net or download an iso file and tell it somehow to use that so u can do other systems as well
<CarlFK> why is xorg only using vesa and not nv?  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 770M (rev a1) http://dpaste.com/17824/
<cwillu> CarlFK, line 104
<LordKow> well Fudge, i can't answer for certain but orca uses at-spi which is gtk specific. xfce uses gtk. so in theory, it should work.
<Fudge> what i need to do then is find someone using it and get them to try for me :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Fudge: I have a Xubuntu notebook here, just checking for you
<IntuitiveNipple> Fudge: Applications > Accessories > Orca Screen Reader and Magnifier
<CarlFK> cwillu: nice catch. so... can I just smack it in?
<Fudge> sweet IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> Fudge: How does one invoke Orca after starting it from the menu? It seems to have hidden in the background, or crashed silently
<Fudge> guess its an effort to install xfce from ubuntu, maybe i should download xubuntu then
<Fudge> it could crash mate, run orca, insert q will kill it from inside itself
<IntuitiveNipple> Fudge: As far as I know, although I've never tried it, all you should need is to install xubuntu-desktop
<Fudge> insert space shoudl bring up the options
<Fudge> i had a real hard tiem getting it to say anything when i put ubuntu 810 on my laptop accept for welcoem to orca
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 810 in malone "Better way to handle enhancement bugs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810
<Fudge> well thankyou IntuitiveNipple
<Halow> Yep. Installing xubuntu-desktop will give you the choice or Ubuntu or Xubuntu when you get to GDM.
<Fudge> :)
<cwillu> CarlFK, I'd say just use an xorg.conf file and set the driver to nv
<IntuitiveNipple> Fudge: Just trying to test Orca now... I feel like a Whale outta water :)
<cwillu> CarlFK, and make sure you report a bug
<Fudge> :()
<CarlFK> cwillu: I was wondering if that was considered a bug.  agaisnt what package ?
<cwillu> (preferably after making sure that nv will actually drive that card :p)
<Fudge> make it hard on yourself and turn your monitor off IntuitiveNipple
<crdlb_> unless of course nv really doesn't support it :)
<cwillu> CarlFK, xorg-driver-video-nv
<crdlb_> xserver-xorg-video-nv*
<cwillu> CarlFK, worst case, they reassign it to the responsible party
<cwillu> crdlb_, ya ya ya :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Fudge: I'd have to use morse then
<Fudge> morse?
<CarlFK> what's the dpk... command to create a simple xorg.conf?
<crdlb_> sudo dexconf
<IntuitiveNipple> Fudge: morse code
<rww> CarlFK: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<LordKow> does xorg have a list of supported cards? could see if the Quadro FX 770M is listed
<Fudge> laughing out loud
<Fudge> thanks guys ill be back later :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Fudge: eeek... ran orca from the command-line, and it dies
<Fudge> dodgey
<Fudge> lookup the switches to configure its speech output and stuff, i cant recall what it is
<CarlFK> rww: that is asking me questions.. there is one that probes the hardware and creates a sane .conf
<IntuitiveNipple> Fudge: Am I okay to just start orca at the command line using "orca"
<LordKow> CarlFK, you can grab the default from the package source
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone know how to edit the xfce menu items, or examine their settings?
<LordKow> or maybe there isnt one and it is in fact generated
<cwillu> CarlFK, the dpkg questions you can just hit enter through, the defaults are selected automatically
<cwillu> CarlFK, alternatively, Xorg -configure will generate an xorg file in the current directory, but it tends to dump a little too much into the file, you'll want to clean it up after
<DaemonFC> modem is dying
<LordKow> CarlFK, you could also try dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg i dont think there are any critical config priorities with regard to xserver-xorg
<crdlb_> 'sudo dexconf' gives you the default xorg.conf
<LordKow> that will overwrite xorg.conf, btw
<crdlb_> the sudo kind of implies that imho
<LordKow> yes, but losing a custom xorg.conf would suck
<DaemonFC> hmmm, Amaranth: Proposal to change the theme to Dust by default?
<cwillu> LordKow, no, dpkg saves a backup before it rewrites the file
<crdlb_> cwillu: dexconf doesn't appear to :/
<LordKow> artwork deadline already past :-/
<LordKow> *passed
<LordKow> er past... nevermind me
<cwillu> crdlb_, was referring to dpkg-reconfigure
<LordKow> i know dpkg-reconfigure saves backups but dexconf does not
<crdlb_> but he wasn't :)
 * cwillu shakes transparent windows all over his desktop just to enjoy the proper acceleration again :)
<CarlFK> swell: forcing the nv driver:  NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de065c (Quadro FX 770M) at 01@00:00:0
<cwillu> well okay then
<LordKow> CarlFK, is that on a laptop?
<CarlFK> LordKow: yes
<cwillu> CarlFK, looks like you need nvidia 180
<cwillu> just checked nouveau, doesn't look like they support it either
<CarlFK> cwillu: heh - just installed that to see what would happen :)
<CarlFK> and yeah, looks like it is not supported
<CarlFK> sudo reboot does some neat kexec magic.  I know what kexec does, but what happens if I want the box to do a hardware restart?
<cwillu> CarlFK, shutdown :p
<CarlFK> cwillu: then trow things at the power button
<cwillu> exactly
<cwillu> rc helicopter for the remote locations
<CarlFK> ok, so nvidia works.  nv not supported.  should I report that?
<cwillu> it's known
<cwillu> so no
<CarlFK> good - i wanted to get to bed
<cwillu> well
<cwillu> you could make a wishlist :p
<CarlFK> and somehow but reports seem to take me at least 20 min
<cwillu> CarlFK, kexec -u will unload the target kernel, which should have the effect of turning a kexec reboot into a hardware reboot
<cwillu> alternatively, reboot -f will do a real reboot (although that doesn't go through the normal shutdown sequence, so you'll want to switch into single user mode first)
<o0Chris0o> anyone here having sound problems in jaunty
<keisangi> hi there how can i disable the pc_speaker bell sound thingy in jaunty ?
<keisangi> before i used to do rmmod pc_spkr, but this doesn't seem to work anymore ?
<keisangi> i tryed with snd_pcsp but such module doesn't seem to exist at all
<o0Chris0o> just close out of the terminal window
<DaemonFC> they probably compiled it into the kernel
<DaemonFC> who knows
<o0Chris0o> oh
<o0Chris0o> thought your doing a speaker test in terminal
<DaemonFC> thats what they did with ipv6 and I didn't catch it when using their config as a template for my vanilla kernel
 * o0Chris0o is glad he got his sound working thanks to dtchen
<DaemonFC> so I had to compile it AGAIN to get rid of ipv6
<DaemonFC> on that pass I also noticed they compiled in Ext2/3/4 which I don't even use
<keisangi> o0Chris0o, i see
<keisangi> i'll wait until final release of jaunty then i don't want to bother recompiling my kernel
<DaemonFC> I think it would be less painful to just start out with a blank config
<DaemonFC> B-)
<DaemonFC> I probably left out the pc speaker driver
<DaemonFC> I do that on every kernel I make anyway
<keisangi> btw i have few "sounds" issues with current release (installed alpha6 last week) and kept it up to date, but for example when i want to watch a movie with maplayer, sometimes i have to try 4 or 5 times before sounds accept to start working normaly
<keisangi> or listen music with audacious or vlc .. i have to try few times before it accept to work normaly
<keisangi> other than that it already work pretty well
<DaemonFC> well, for a while Ubuntu had Pulseaudio trying to output to the PC speaker
<DaemonFC> I'd really like to know how they did that cause it could replace Chinese trickle torture
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaemonFC> anyway, just leaving it out altogether solves the problem
<o0Chris0o> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<o0Chris0o> oops
<DaemonFC> !nazi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nazi
<DaemonFC> oh wait, nm
<o0Chris0o> keisangi: try this test kernal http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<keisangi> ubottu, you mean this is not the correct channel to speak of such things?
<bazhang> !ops | DaemonFC
<ubottu> DaemonFC: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<keisangi> o0Chris0o, i look at the link
<keisangi> hum there's no readme files or anything, in what thoses kernel are different from the normal ones ?
<o0Chris0o> its basicly a patch
<o0Chris0o> it helps with the sound
<keisangi> oh really ?
<o0Chris0o> it may be best to wait to talk to dtchen
<keisangi> just that or there's some other patch applyed ?
<keisangi> ic
<nalioth> DaemonFC: staying on topic is the easy road
<DaemonFC> What about it? My point was to compile it out so it can't cause problems
 * DaemonFC loves self-appointed pretend mods such as bazhang
<nalioth> ubottu: tell DaemonFC about guidelines
<ubottu> DaemonFC, please see my private message
<elky> nalioth, let me guess, you got a response in PM?
<nalioth> of course i did  :)
<nalioth> it was a 10 minute automated +q, if you were wondering about any coincidences
<elky> i hope he doesnt know your email address.
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> sandeep:  heya
<sandeep> hi o.o
<c_korn> can someone confirm bug 346554 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346554 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet fails to bring pidgin to foreground" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346554
<fliegenderfrosch> how save is an upgrade to jaunty at the moment?
<scizzo-> define safe
<fliegenderfrosch> safe, so I can still boot the machine and won’t have tons of broken packages and if possible no major problems
<fliegenderfrosch> (yes, I know about the dangers of beta software and I don’t want to use it on my primary machine)
<gnomefreak> a fairly good chance that you will run into problems, but since its beta freeze i would wait until beta2 just to be on the safe side
<hmw> flyingfrog: on my notebook it runs better than intrepid. I have seen people in this channel having trouble with gpu drivers. My impression: Jaunty is cool.
<gnomefreak> fliegenderfrosch: on a 2d pc where you dont need a broken system should be ok as long as you have one with win or <=intrpid
<gnomefreak> but it all depends on what you plan to use it for, testing is not a good answer to that question ;)
<hmw> fliegenderfrosch: why not trying out the live cd?
<fliegenderfrosch> hmw: the latest alpha isn’t really up to date and the beta isn’t out yet
<hmw> ic
<fliegenderfrosch> others: thanks for your impressions, I’ll probably do an upgrade in a few days
<gnomefreak> fliegenderfrosch: we are running beta at this time however there maybe some updates that will get through just incase something is really really broken
 * scizzo- would instead say "try it in a virtualbox machine"
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: not everyone can i cant due to memory so i have it installed and its the mainly used version of Ubuntu, i hate building packages in chroot, but i do need to get qmenu working soon
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: hmmm true
<amortvigil> is it a known bug that your computer doesnt react on starup anymore with jaunty??:S
<god-mok> hi, got a problem ;) after a fresh installation i loose my home partition. it happens after i try to install the restricted package (installing windows core fonts cannot be downloaded). after restart i got to the root shel, trying to tell me, that there is an error :/
<god-mok> dpkg --configre -a doesn't work at all, and say, there are 2 errors because he can't find some data
<cwillu> god-mok, try again, less typos, and more exact error messages :p
<god-mok> xD
<god-mok> sorry
<god-mok> not good at english :/
<cwillu> !pastebin | god-mok
<ubottu> god-mok: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cwillu> god-mok, dump the errors and commands you typed into a pastebin ^^^
<god-mok> yeah, on my way
<cwillu> well, I'm sure glad I didn't stick around for 10 minutes waiting for that pastebin :p
<god-mok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135945/
<god-mok> damn, i have t type all down :/
<hmw> god-mok: do you know the pastebinit tool?
<god-mok> uh, nope. does it work even if i have no connection to the net? ;) my notebook can't connect to the net from the root shell
<god-mok> so i have to copy everything manualy
<hmw> ic
<mefisto__> is there an update notifier for kubuntu jaunty? I've never actually seen a taskbar icon telling me there are updates available, when there are
<cwillu> god-mok, /dev/sda8: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<cwillu>         (i.e., without -a or -p options)
<cwillu> god-mok, so, run:  fsck /dev/sda8
<god-mok> cwillu: k
<hmw> "please repair the file system manually"... invokes a picture of the user starting a hex editor
<cwillu> hmw, usually not quite that bad :p
<cwillu> god-mok, if there's nothing on the machine you care about, it's probably easier to just wipe and reinstall
<god-mok> cwillu: ok, it shows for every folder something like this: Entry'lost+found' in / (2) hase an incorrect filetype (was 2, should be 1)... and so on
<cwillu> yep, you'll just have to go through it :/
<god-mok> cwillu: thats the problem. it is reinstalled
<cwillu> god-mok, repartitioned as well?
<cwillu> god-mok, i.e., wipe the drive and start completely fresh?
<cwillu> buh bye, y'all come back, now, ya hear?
<god-mok> yeah, good question ^^
<ikonia> hmw: what do you mean check the hard disks ?
<ikonia> hmw: on jaunty ?
<hmw> that was a general question... i will ask google, how one does a physical test
<ikonia> hmw: most makes offer binary applications
<kristianholm> what is the difference between the normal kernel and the recovery mode kernel?
<ikonia> kristianholm: nothing - single user mode
<ikonia> hmw: try to remember this channel is for jaunty disscussion please.
<hmw> ...
<hmw> god-mok: http://mypage.uniserve.ca/~thelinuxguy/doc/hdtest.html
<kristianholm> seems like I have a problem with either the "quite" or "splash" option...
<mefisto__> hmw: see man badblocks  for checking a disk physically
<god-mok> hmw: gparted should do the same, doesn't it? i mean to check the drive
<hmw> mefisto__: according to the page i just linked, it is not a good idea on partitions containing ext{2,3}, and e2fsck would do badblocks in the background, if called accordingly
<god-mok> wow, after restart there seems even more damage even to the root files...
<mefisto__> hmw: as I understand it, fsck does not do anything to bad blocks, it just marks them so they are no longer used
<hmw> what else could it do?
<god-mok> hmw: i try to reinstall everything... as mentioned, should be the best/fastest
<hmw> god-mok: i strongly recommend a surface scan before getting into troubles again. be certain, if your drive is ok
<god-mok> hmw: right,i do so after i run the livecd. thx
<mefisto__> is there an update notifier for kubuntu jaunty? I've never actually seen a taskbar icon telling me there are updates available, when there are
<god-mok> mefisto__: there is a notification, and even an icon. well, that's what i saw as my installation worked ^^
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> anyone here using an epkowa scanner?
<eMaX> or else, anyone here knows how to create a 32bit chroot in jaunty?
<tabgal> eMaX, try debootstrap for the chroot w/ --arch
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<cwillu> tempted to suggest that !chroot should have a mention that it's not intended for security purposes
<cwillu> mefisto__, the intended behaviour is that the update manager (or kde equivilent) will open up in the background if there are updates available, at most once a week (or day, for security updates)
<mefisto__> god-mok: you talking about kde?
<god-mok> mefisto__: kde4
<aLeSD_> hi all
<god-mok> what else? ;)
<aLeSD_> is the Xserver faster in 9.04 ?
<scizzo-> aLeSD_: what do you mean faster?
<WalterMundt> I'm starting some dev work on top of libtheora, and it seems the libtheora-dev packages are missing some pieces
<WalterMundt> namely (a) theora/codec.h which is referenced by the provided theora/theora{enc,dec}.h files
<WalterMundt> and -- though this might belong in the binary package (b) /usr/lib/libtheora{enc,dec}.so symlinks
<WalterMundt> symlinks with no version are not needed to run compiled applications, but you need them for building with -ltheoradec and -ltheoraenc to work
<herrspock> Hello everyone. I have the following problem. I have a fresh install of Kubuntu Jaunty, and Kile does not work with dead keys properly. I can write â but not the symbol ^ alone. I can write both of them in all the other apps.
<WalterMundt> just checked bzr for the libtheora source package, looks like said files are indeed missing from libtheora-dev.install file
<dennda> Two jaunty machines + quicksynergy on both: The mouse on the client is caught in the upper left corner of the screen and won't move by a pixel. Clicking works. Ideas?
<c_korn> can someone confirm bug 346554 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346554 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet fails to bring pidgin to foreground" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346554
<gnomefreak> anyone know what java package in repos works for 64bit? i cant remember name and searching for it is no help
<god-mok> hmw: great, e2fsck doesn't found any bad blocks or anything... will format partitions and reinstall system. hope it works this time
<hmw> i wish you luck
<god-mok> thx
<hmw> would be interesting to find out, how your fs got corrupted
<god-mok> hmw: no luck. now even after fresh installation the systems got corrupted. i try ext3 as filesystem. hope it is only a ext4 problem
<vistakiller1> hi
<vistakiller1> i think suspend in jaunty has memory leak
<hmw> i cant find an option to tell pidgin not to create notification area popups... i just got one due to a contact coming online... how can i influence this?
<tgpraveen> hmw in pidgin go to plugins
<tgpraveen> there is one notifications there make changes
<hmw> thx
<vistakiller1> anyone else notice memory leak with suspend?
<god-mok> vistakiller1:  not until Alpha 5
<vistakiller1> god-mok after suspend you dont have any problems like frame drop with compiz, slow performance etc?
<hmw> vistakiller: suspend crashes on my notebook... it did in 8.10, too, though
<adred> Hi, my system always reverts to 800x600 resolution each time i log in. Is this expected for alpha releases? will this be fixed on the next release?
<vistakiller1> in alpha 6 is work fine but i think it have memory leak
<god-mok> vistakiller1:  as i said: not until Alpha 5. alpha 6 makes othe troubles ^^
<vistakiller1> adred what gpu card you have?
<dennda> Do you need to forward ports for empathy voice&video?
<adred> ATI, it's a legacy. I am using kubuntu...
<hmw> after updating, i cant login anymore
<adred> vistakiller1: ATI, it's a legacy. I am using kubuntu...
<vistakiller1> adred have you try to fix xserver in recovery mode?
<vistakiller1> and hmw
<vistakiller1> my twin brother is gone :P
<god-mok> great, reinstall wirth ext3 the same problem. can't activate hardware-driver, and freze after. i think it has someting to do with the dist-upgrade to kernel 2.6.28-11. under 2.6.28-9 there was no such problems...
<vistakiller1> have you try to work with the older kernel or fix xserver?
<adred> vistakiller1: ATI, X550 to be specific. nope.. I am a noob actually. This is my first testing. Would mind to tell me how to? Or at least show a how-to link?
<vistakiller1> there is an option in grub
<vistakiller1> that says recovery mode
<vistakiller1> when you go there you will find a screen with some options
<vbgunz> the "show desktop" plasma widget is never coming back to Kubuntu 9.04?
<hmw> my ubuntu doesnt let me in anymore after upgrade... can i reset the password with a live cd?
<vistakiller1> one of them is fix xserver
<vistakiller1> try this and after choose the option "normal boot"
<vistakiller1> hmw what happen
<vistakiller1> you cant login?
<hmw> "wrong password"
<god-mok> hmw: boot into root and edit your user password
<hmw> yea, i am trying right now
<adred> vistakiller1:alright, I hope I can fix it. thank you!
<hmw> thats a really bad bug
<vistakiller1> hmw
<vistakiller1> if is number pass
<vistakiller1> have you try to give it not from numpad but from keyboard?
<adred> vistakiller1:one more thing.. will this issue be fixed in the coming beta release?
<vistakiller1> i dont know :P
<adred> vistakiller1, okay.. thank you!
<hmw> i dont use the numpad for passwords
<vistakiller1> ok
<hmw> resetting the password didnt help
<ikonia>  hmw what's the issue ?
<hmw> upgraded, rebooted and cant login anymore...
<ikonia> hmw: who are you logging in as
<hmw> the only user existing
<god-mok> hmw: was it a kernel update?
<hmw> yes, but booting the old kernel didnt help, either
<hmw> might it be pamusb?
<god-mok> lookout if your user folder is available. got a similar problem after upgrade, but my home partition was no more mounted, so there was no user
<hmw> is avail
<god-mok> :/
<flips1> Hi. On the UNR pages it claims that UNR Hardy will erase the contents of my HDD. Is that true for the UNR Jaunty Daily image as well, or will I be able to install to the partition of my choice, without deleting unwanted data? (Like in regular ubuntu installs) Or should I ask in a UNR-specific channel?
<god-mok> hmw: lookt after /etc/shadow . there is something strange?
<god-mok> flips1: link?
<hmw> i see about 100 characters in the second column
<flips1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#UNR%20Hardy%20Image%20Installation
<flips1> god-mok: there is not such a warning on the Jaunty part of that page ...
<god-mok> ah, ok
<hmw> newly added user test cant log in, too
<ikonia> hmw: sorry was away
<ikonia> hmw: how are you adding new users if you can't login ?
<hmw> just typed adduser test
<hmw> aah... repair mode...
<ikonia> hmw: but how are you doing that if you can't login
<ikonia> hmw: did you set a password after add user ?
<hmw> adduser wanted one
<hmw> i am about to create a tty showing the syslog... stand by
<thiebaude> hi  hmw
<c_korn> can someone confirm bug 346554 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346554 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet fails to bring pidgin to foreground" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346554
<hmw> hi
<hmw> wow... one message in the log: gdm WARNING coulndt authenticate user
<hmw> when putting *.* /dev/tty6 to /etc/syslog.conf, i should see everything, right?
<hmw> i want an undo option
<god-mok> i want a "autoreset to install date" function. something like a internal backup x)
<hmw> god-mok: we could use partimage
<god-mok> good idea :)
<hmw> nah... that system is kind of dead... set a password for root, but doesnt work either
<god-mok> but my partitions got now always corrupted, and sometimes even the mbr... don't know if its the dist-upgrade problem
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> anyone knows what's up with nautilus-open-terminal ? - seems not to add the menu entry
<eMaX> oh skip that - had to kill all nautiluses
<scizzo-> eMaX: :S
<god-mok> has anyone here made a fresh installation of a daily image with a newer kernel as 2.6.28-10?
<hmw> dmesg shows "WARNING: synaptics was reset on resume" - did i restart the system too early??
<Amaranth> so I'm got PREEMPT and minstrel by default in my kernel now
<Amaranth> I have no idea how to tell if minstrel is being used or not though
<hmw> (although a new kernel was installed, i didnt get asked for restarting)
<TuTUXG> hmw, i got that touchpad message as well
<hmw> what touchpad message?
<god-mok> hmw: maybe. i got the "restart" message, but the installation was not complete at the time
<TuTUXG> synaptics was reset on resume
<hmw> aha... thought it was about the software manager.
<TuTUXG> no, it's the synaptics driver
<hmw> strange... when dropping to root shell, i get asked for the password, i just set, and can log in
<hmw> any ideas, what could prevent me from logging in after i boot further?
<thopiekar> hi.. i upgraded from intrepid to jaunty... is it normal that the fontsize is so small?
<thopiekar> how can i fix that?
<hmw> alright... i am in again... turned off pamusb
<hmw> how do I remove the password for root?
<eMaX> anyone having problems with /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu4_amd64.deb ?
<eMaX> ia32-libs comes with an update but doesn't install
<god-mok> eMaX: yeah
<god-mok> eMaX: after that (and other packages) my ubuntu was trash
<eMaX> oh nice
<eMaX> so I shouldn't reboot then :)
<god-mok> hope you have more luck :)
<eMaX> brb (hopefully)
<god-mok> well look if your apt cache is not corrupted. if not: congratulation ^^
<eMaX> how to look at that?
<god-mok> i started synaptic, loaded new, and synaptic closed without warning
<jrib> what an interesting bug, I log in and hundreds of nautilus instances start spawning :)
<eMaX> jrib that's for free
<god-mok> apt-get update gave me a error, and there was a message that apt get closed
<eMaX> apt-get update runs
<eMaX> apt-get upgrade wants to upgrade ia32 and then does not
<god-mok> oh, i hope now it wasnt the same freeze as my...
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> god-mok, at least I could restart
<eMaX> what's weird my fonts have become very small
<god-mok> eMaX: what happened?
<eMaX> but apart from that looks all god
<god-mok> my fonts where very large at the beginning of a fresh install :>
<eMaX> I used to use gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name "Sans $1" to change the font size with $1 being like 7 for 7pt
<eMaX> that still works, but not for the font sizes of a gnome-terminal, or xchat, only for things like menus and buttons
<eMaX> but never mind
<eMaX> small fonts look cool anyway
<eMaX> rofl
<god-mok> isn't the options font size somewhere where the theme options are?
<eMaX> yeah I did it that way now for the gnome terminal and xchat
<god-mok> one problem less ;)
<peppot> has anyone tried xorg-video-ati on jaunty with HD 3470 and seen if its performance is better than xorg-driver-fglrx?
<hmw> pfew... that was waking me up
<hmw> seems to have been a non-completed update somehow... tried updates again, and there were still 15MB out of initial 50
<hmw> ...to download and process
<hmw> now even pamusb works again.
<hmw> or not
<hmw> thats annoying
<god-mok> yeah
<god-mok> but well, alpha feeling is fine :)
<hmw> grr.
<god-mok> ;)
<aLeSD_> how to make the nvidia driver work with linux-rt ?
<aLeSD_> I mean ... I can't compile them 'cause ... no source is provided
<adam7_> peppot: I have a 3850 and 3d performance with xorg-video-ati is not as good as xorg-driver-fglrx
<Amaranth> adam7_: This is expected
<peppot> adam7_, but does it have composite support? fglrx performance is horrible
<adam7_> Amaranth: I know, I'm telling peppot
<Amaranth> the ati driver should be better for 2d but 3d performance will most likely be 50-70%
<peppot> (with metacity or compiz composite, I meant to type)
<adam7_> Amaranth: that's exactly my experience
<adam7_> ati works *far* better on my laptop than fglrx, though.
<peppot> are you all running jaunty, xorg 1.6, fglrx 8.6 and an xorg.conf clean from --force --initial?
<Amaranth> The ati driver should be better at 2d, video, and suspend
<adam7_> peppot: 8.6?
<Amaranth> But the fglrx driver will always be better at 3d
<peppot> adam7_, yes
<adam7_> that's from last june...
<peppot> latest fglrx is marked as such in jaunty
<adam7_> peppot: it should be 8.3
<adam7_> or 9.3, rather
<peppot> Version: 2:8.600-0ubuntu1
<peppot> is the name of it
<peppot> latest in jaunty
<peppot> dunno about the version names
<adam7_> peppot: ah, the version numbers don't correspond
<adam7_> ok
<hmw> how can i disable the root account again after having set a password?
<adam7_> that's the version I hvae
<peppot> adam7_, maybe I should try "ati" -- desktop effects work OK for you with ati?
<adam7_> hmw: sudo passwd root; enter a really long password of random characters and forget what you typed?
<hmw> no, i want the original state back
<adam7_> peppot: desktop effects do *not* work on my 3850 with ATI
<adam7_> hmw: I'm not sure but I think that is the original state
<hmw> deleting the password with passwd -d just lets me log in with an empty pwd
<peppot> ugh.
<adam7_> peppot: if you want acceleration on a r6xx you need fglrx iirc
<Amaranth> hmw: passwd -l
<hmw> thx
<peppot> I'm really hoping I've come across a bug in the fglrx drivers, or else all ATI mobile users are in for a horrible desktop experience if they're to use desktop effects/compositing
<adam7_> peppot: what is it doing?
<peppot> adam7_, it's very slow
<peppot> even just plain metacity without any compositing does simple redraws very slow, visibly...
<adam7_> peppot: fglrx is not known for its speed
<peppot> alt-tab and I see the redraw
<adam7_> peppot: are you sure it is working correctly?
<peppot> adam7_, no, not at all
<peppot> adam7_, haven't ati been working on this driver for _qiute_
<Amaranth> peppot: sounds like you've got a decelerator
<adam7_> peppot: type fglrxinfo in a terminal
<peppot> _quite some time_?
<peppot> adam7_, http://rafb.net/p/wkiEpt41.html
<peppot> Amaranth, is what it feels like
<Amaranth> vesa would be faster then that
<adam7_> peppot: according to that, your driver is wokring correctly
<adam7_> does glxgears work?
<peppot> adam7, average around 2200 fps
<peppot> so yes
<peppot> it would seem like it
<peppot> but honestly, the last thing I care about is opengl performance
<adam7> sounds like everything is working, but 2d is probably just slow
<adam7> use the ati driver then
<adam7> 2d performance is better but you can't use 3d
<adam7> (yet)
<peppot> do you know if it supports Composite/desktop effects?
<adam7> it does not on r6xx cards
<peppot> I mean, the 2d with fglrx is usable
<berniv6> I have a similar issue, open source ATI driver (-ati) on r600, performance is good at startup but gets slower after about an hour
<peppot> and I hear uninstalling flgrx to use ati can be a mess
<berniv6> no compositing (of course), kubuntu
<adam7> peppot: there is a nice wiki page on uninstalling fglrx
<peppot> what I'd really want is good performance overall
<berniv6> did anyone else experience it? fglrx was actually worse
<peppot> but I guess that's not achievable right now. too bad.
<adam7> berniv6: yeah, my 200M card was the same way in Intrepid
<adam7> fortunately the -ati driver now supports it, and I think graphics performance (2D wise) is faster than my ATI 3850
<peppot> the 3470 is based on r600 core?
<adam7> with fglrx
<berniv6> I really can't complain about -ati, works well enough, but it gets sluggish
<adam7> berniv6: mine doesn't get sluggish at all...
<berniv6> I do a lot of work in konsole (almost all of it), e.g. shifting between the konsole tabs is blazingly fast in the beginning but has noticable lag (~0.5s) after two hours of working
<adam7> berniv6: swapping?
<hmw> nooo... they put that "feature" in again: when i log out on the console, it switches back to the GUI
<berniv6> nopes, no large memory hog either
<berniv6> I first thought of a bug in konsole (memory leak), but killing/restarting konsole doesn't help either
<berniv6> logging out/in does though
<peppot> adam7, did you happen to know where that wiki page was detailing uninstall fglrx?
<god-mok> update goes on, but there is the message to restart again... well, well
<adam7> peppot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<peppot> adam7, thanks man!
<adam7> peppot: run through that and you can try out -ati, if you decide you want fglrx back, you can use the hardware driver thing
<adam7> or reinstall the xorg-driver-fglrx package iirc
<vistakiller1> i was thinking was suspend but is not that
<vistakiller1> when i use my system with compiz
<vistakiller1> after one hour i have frame drop and bad performance
<vistakiller1> anyone else have this problem?
<Amaranth> vistakiller1: UXA?
<vistakiller1> what is this?
<Amaranth> That'd be a no then
<god-mok> ^^
<vistakiller1> if i dont know what is this :P
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Does Jaunty come without Tracker per default?
<Unggnu> I have installed today Jaunty LIve and there is no tracker installed
<eMaX> anyone: libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Unggnu> Does anybody have problems with VLC and the OpenGL output? It looks very grainy/bad deinterlaced with FGLRX and -intel
<cyberix> In Intrepid I was able to set my window manager by setting WINDOW_MANAGER environment variable, but in Jaunty this does not seem to work anymore.
<cyberix> What am I supposed to do instead?
<LordKow> cyberix, try using update-alternatives. ie "update-alternatives --list x-session-manager"
<tgpraveen> does jaunty have facility of converting a wubi partition to a real one
<cyberix> actually I might be wrong
<hmw> anyone else cannot kill x with ctrl-alt-backspace? was like this since i installed jaunty yesterday
<LordKow> hmw, it was intentionally disabled. you can re-enable it
<hmw> lord: where?
<LordKow> install dontzap
<peppot> adam7, hi again. to use ati, is a Driver "ati" required, or does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg suffice?
<hmw> dontzap? lol
<hmw> thx
<LordKow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<adam7> peppot: what I did was rm my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and let X choose for me. Then you don't have to mess with all the configuring
<peppot> adam7, aye
<LordKow> i wouldn't recommend deleting xorg.conf entirely. the default one doesn't set anything to begin with
<LordKow> alright time to test if dontzap is working.... brb
<peppot> adam7, equally sluggish performance with "radeon"
<peppot> (2d)
<peppot> in fact, I feel it's worse. SIGH.
<peppot> it's using "radeon" now, I wonder if I'm supposed to use "ati"?
<LordKow> oh yea it works
<adam7> peppot: ati activates the appropriate driver iirc
<peppot> well, I'll go back to fglrx I think
<tuxxy__> hey I want to delete intrepid now but still one issue stopping me that is compiz doesnt auto start at boot, I have to enter compiz --replace everytime does anyone have a fix?
<hmw> tuxxy__ not a real solution to the issue you have, but putting the command to the autostart programs should load compiz.
<god-mok> tuxxy__: "sudo compiz --replace" don't do it?
<tuxxy__> hmw: I have compiz in my sessions already but it doesnt load I have to manually ALT +F2 compiz --replace
<tuxxy__> god-mok: compiz --replace works just that its a little tedious having to enter it at every boot
<hmw> tuxxy__ try using fusion-icon once to switch to metacity and back to compiz. might repair the thing
<god-mok> tuxxy__: if you activate the desktop effects it should automaticaly start
<tuxxy__> hmw: I tried switching to metacity and back but no luck
<hmw> with fusion-icon?
<tuxxy__> god-mok: yes they should be they dont, I have to manually start the effects or run compiz --replace every time
<hmw> (it seems to do more than --replace)
<hmw> aptget it
<tuxxy__> ok ill test it now
<hmw> pamusb working again. pfew.
<tuxxy__> no luck guys
<hmw> tuxxy__ at least you could use that icon (autostart) to switch more conveniently.
<tuxxy__> ye I guess, wish I knew the cause though
<hmw> i have the impression, that compiz is started, but crashes. maybe it needs to run just a second time, or it is too early for it to succeed. Did you see anything in the logs?
<tuxxy__> only this
<tuxxy__> jaunty compiz.real: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/compiz.real: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000000dcf7a0 ***
<hmw> tuxxy__ what video card do you have, what driver is in use?
<tuxxy__> another issue I ahve is that when I activate compiz it wont load my profile like normal either I have to renable say cube and rotate cube if I want the cube
<hmw> btw: double free means, it tried to free the same memory twice
<hmw> tuxxy__ did it ever work normally before in jaunty?
<tuxxy__> Card: 		nVidia Geforce 9500GT
<tuxxy__> driver 1.80
<tuxxy__> no it has never auto started like it should
<hmw> do the settings get lost, when you switch around with the icon?
<tuxxy__> well yes if i enabled certain ones they would get lost
<tuxxy__> only ones that stay are like bendy windows
<hmw> hmm...
<tuxxy__> ye its unusual another issue I noticed is when I activate it bendy windows work but desktop wall doesnt even though its activated in the CCSM
<tuxxy__> do you use compiz and nvidia?
<hmw> i was about to ask... i suppose, the cube is also still "activated" in ccsm, while it isnt working?
<tuxxy__> no the cube isnt activated by default I have to do it manually in CCSM but that works fine
<hmw> so it gets really deselected, huh?
<hmw> you might be lucky with a reinstall of compiz and all related stuff.
<tuxxy__> well not sure deselected as this isnt my personal profile its just the basic settings which I think come with desktop wall enabled by deafuklt not cube
<tuxxy__> is your compiz working fine
<hmw> yes
<tuxxy__> damn nvidia?
<hmw> this doesnt sound much like a driver issue to me
<tuxxy__> I didnt either as all the effects run fine
<tuxxy__> infact better tahn on intrepid with 177 driver
<tuxxy__> heh
<hmw> the fact, that you loose the settings, when switching to metacity and back using the icon puzzles me
<hmw> like ccsm wouldnt be able to save its settings to the file or someething alike
<hmw> logged in as normal user?
<tuxxy__> ok I just retried it and it seems to have saved the cube this time!
<tuxxy__> but not very confident it will auto start
<hmw> turning compiz off using system/preferences/appearance resets compiz, thats ok
<hmw> does it make a difference, when you dont reboot fully, but just log out and in again?
<tuxxy__> ok ill try
<tuxxy__> so you I should fisable effects then renable and logout and in
<hmw> i am curious, if compiz autostarts after a simple relogin.
<hmw> so log out with compiz active
<tuxxy__> ok brb
<tuxxy__> hmw: ok I logged out and lost all effects, I tried adding fusion-icon to sessions and rebooted once more but again lost all effects and compiz doesnt load
<tuxxy__> even though fusion-icon is set to compiz and emerald
<hmw> autostarting fusion-icon wouldnt help, it would only show the icon automatically...
<tuxxy__> ok
<hmw> i fear, you have to wait for some updates. if you have nothing else to do, you can try reinstalling the whole compiz stuff. someone with a similar proplem posted, that he could repair it (suse)
<hmw> ...by removing and reinstalling
<tuxxy__> ok removing now
<tuxxy__> hmw: I reinstalled and now my effects are all being saved but unfortunately it still doesnt autoload
<tuxxy__> I suppose I can live with doin an ALT +F2 every boot  and wait for updates, hey atleast my effects are saved :)
<hmw> what, if you wrote a script, containing a sleep and then loading compiz, and putting the script into the autostart apps?
<hmw> or going even further, letting the script unsuccesfully load it a first time, then sleep and trying a second time...
<tuxxy__> heh ye good idea so the issue is definitely compiz not being able to activate at the stage its attempting to
<tuxxy__> so I guess it could be a driver issue...for instance the driver not functioning correctly at first so compiz unable to load
<tuxxy__> are you using nvidia?
<hmw> ati
<tuxxy__> maybe its nvidia issue
<bromic94> When I install 9.04 alpha through wubi after i uninstall 8.04lts, i get an error occured, incomplete format, for more information please see this log file. the contents of that log file are http://pastebin.com/m26150c71
<bromic94> i dont think 8.04 got uninstall properly
 * maco is not surprised to hear about a wubi screwup
<bromic94> maco: how can i fix it
<maco> no idea
<bromic94> damn it
<maco> all i know is i hear about wubi doing stuff like that too often for me to ever use it
<bromic94> oh ok
<bromic94> well i cant truely boot since ihave windows vista alraedy on my system
<bromic94> can i?
<maco> er what do you mean? vista should still boot
<EvilRoey> hello
<EvilRoey> question about LTS releases:
<bromic94> can i safely repartition my drive
<bromic94> with vista running on it
<Halow> You should still be able to install it by booting the LiveCD.
<EvilRoey> so a Server and a Desktop release share the same repositories.  So what does it mean when the Deskop gets EOL'd?  Do security updates come out only for the Server components and not for the Desktop ones (say, GNOME)?
<Halow> I used to dual boot Vista/Ubuntu for a while.
<bromic94> Halow: so just boot into the live CD and choose install
<bromic94> waht happens to my vista then
<Halow> bromic94, Nothing. It will help you repartition the drive so you can have both, and install Grub, which will help you choose which you want when you start up.
<bromic94> ok
<bromic94> right now since of wuni messign up it asks me to boot into one or hte other
<bromic94> bc i think it got uninstalled incompletely
<bromic94> how do i got in the windows boot loader and edit it?
<god-mok> bromic94: under vista: run msconfig, look for the boot section, and edit it
<bromic94> nothing is there
<bromic94> other than windows vista
<god-mok> bromic94: you deinstalled ubuntu from the software section of windows?
<god-mok> uninstalled
<bromic94> es
<bromic94> brb
<bromic94> lets see if this wants to work
<bromic94> i reinstalled the same version of ubuntu taht was uninstalled
<bromic94> and it did not through any errors
<bromic94> so ill be back here shorly
<tuxxy__> any got the link to new wallpapers
<billybigrigger> tuxxy__, check the wiki for incoming art
<billybigrigger> tuxxy__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty
<thopiekar> is there a way to change the size of the letters? mine are too small..
<billybigrigger> letters in what?
<billybigrigger> for a certain program or the whole OS?
<nemo> thopiekar: there was a dude on here earlier who said jaunty was transitioning to px based units
<nemo> he was wanting me to change my 8pt default font to 10.6666px or something
<nemo> which I didn't feel like doing
<billybigrigger> well you can change the font or the dpi
<nemo> System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts
<thopiekar> aahh so is it normal?
<billybigrigger> smaller dpi is what you want i think
<nemo> apparently some apps are still buggy
<nemo> or something
<thopiekar> hmm but the close button is atm buggy..
<thopiekar> it's not looking like to be one with the style..
<thopiekar> and if you have choosen to make the panel black -colored the wallpaper has to be darker, too..
<thopiekar> it would look better for sure..
<ribo> someone in here a few days ago was talking about a pretty new bootsplash replacement by fedora, anyone know the name?
<ribo> plymouth, that's it
<thopiekar> aahh and before i foerget it.. the font-size of the terminal in synaptic should be definitly bigegr than ca. 5 px..
<thopiekar> but anyway nice work nemo :)
<thopiekar> and a great libnotifiy replacement..
<thopiekar> or even mook-up.. :P
<o0Chris0o> !enter | thopiekar
<ubottu> thopiekar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thopiekar> k
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is there the people that maintain the linux-rt package ?
<aLeSD> hi all
<gmiernicki> could someone tell me about "general kernel packages in ubuntu" ...
<gmiernicki> if 2.6.28 goes into jaunty
<gmiernicki> does that mean we must wait for 9.10 for the next version, ie. 2.6.29 or 2.6.30 ?
<gmiernicki> or will jaunty distribute an updated kernel before 9.10 comes out?
<Halow> There will likely be kernel updates along the way between 9.04 and 9.10.
<gmiernicki> its been my experience so far "on my ubuntu train ride" that they are usually something like
<gmiernicki> 2.6.27-3 -> 2.6.26-9
<gmiernicki> not 2.6.27 to 2.6.28
<gmiernicki> which leads me to believe we gotta wait for 9.10 for the new 2.6.29 kernel
<gmiernicki> plz correct me if im wrong tho
<gmiernicki> er
<gmiernicki> 2.6.27-3 -> 2.6.27-9
<gmiernicki> :D
<void^> .28, all the way.
<gmiernicki> i figured as much :\
<gmiernicki> 2.6.29 seems to be getting a lot more work on the linux-rt front
<gmiernicki> why i was hoping to see a kernel based on that sooner
<daftykins> what was it that patches are about for, that ubuntu are going to pu... that's it, ubuntu will apply EXT4 patches for some problems ahead of the official Linux kernel merge
<daftykins> 2.6.28/29 instead of .30
<gmiernicki> good to know daftykins
<void^> it's better to stick to a fixed .28 than throw in a fresh and buggy .29
<gmiernicki> i also noticed ubuntu devs were working hard on the linux-rt package for jaunty
<gmiernicki> hope they get some of that work in there on that methodology ;)
<SwedeMike> gmiernicki: it has been decided that januty will get 2.6.28 yes. I also saw an announcement that they'll start to offer vanilla kernel.org kernels as well, so there you might see 2.6.29 and later
<gmiernicki> thats interesting
<gmiernicki> sounds like a good answer tho those who wanna bleed on the edge
<gmiernicki> which im sure there are a lot of in this chan ;D
<SwedeMike> but I have historically had little problems getting vanilla kernel.org kernels to work in debian/ubuntu, you won't get apparmour and such, but generally they work
<Halow> LOL A few. ;)
<gmiernicki> SwedeMike: ive had pretty good success with vanilla kernels on gentoo
<gmiernicki> building kernels from source
<gmiernicki> i wonder if ubuntu will come up with something to tweak/compile kernels for the average user
<SwedeMike> that's what the announced kernel.org packages will do
<void^> the average user really doesn't need or even want that :/
<gmiernicki> if gaming ever takes off under linux, i bet they will void ;)
<gmiernicki> this is really impressive actually
<gmiernicki> means we can get the newest drivers ahead of a +1 release
<mindframe-> when is this ship goin beta?
<c_korn> can someone confirm bug 346554 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346554 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet fails to bring pidgin to foreground" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346554
<crdlb> c_korn: are you up to date? there should have been a pidgin update with a (horrible) workaround
<c_korn> crdlb: yes, I am up to date
<crdlb> and you've restarted pidgin?
<c_korn> yes
<Ampelbein> c_korn: i tried several times, can't replicate
<zniavre> hello
<c_korn> Ampelbein: also using opera as in the video?
<Ampelbein> c_korn: tried opera and firefox
<zniavre> still get >No Indicators> with pidgin running
<Ampelbein> c_korn: i use opera-static, do you use the dynamically linked version?
<c_korn> Ampelbein: it is static I think. but I can also reproduce this with firefox
<Ampelbein> c_korn: just for verification: you have pidgin 2.5.5-1ubuntu2 installed?
<c_korn> Ampelbein: exactly
<Ampelbein> c_korn: bug #341142 should have been fixed by the added patch.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341142 in pidgin "Contact list doesn't always come on top" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341142
<c_korn> Ampelbein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/346554/comments/2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346554 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet fails to bring pidgin to foreground" [Undecided,New]
<Ampelbein> c_korn: i assigned the bug to ted, the writer of the patch. Perhaps he can ask for more information.
<torkiano> hello all
<torkiano> wow, how many people ;-)
<dan-ubuntu> hey :)
<torkiano> jaunty will rock!
<dan-ubuntu> yup
<c_korn> Ampelbein: thanks, but this is odd. pidgin shows in the foreground when I open pidgin from terminal
<dan-ubuntu> is anyone here having problems with distortion if not in 6ch channel mode?
<dan-ubuntu> i only have stereo, but it is distorted in 2ch
<Teisei> Hi ! Why does Ubuntu play only the first few seconds of a DVD?
<Teisei> Anybody else having the same problem?
<Teisei> The player is Kaffeine
<Teisei> On other players (Totem, VLC, Realplayer) DVD's won't play at all
<dan-ubuntu> do you have the ubuntu restricted package?
<torkiano> Teisei, and DragonPlayer?
<dan-ubuntu> +installed
<Teisei> torkiano, haven't tried that one
<torkiano> Teisei, is the kde default, maybe it works
<Teisei> torkiano, ok thanks I'll try that out
<god-mok_> great, all day looking out why my files get corrupted after reinstall, and it seems it is the dist-upgrade from 2.6.28-9 to 2.6.28-11. i won't have the newest kernel :'(
<dan457> Everything more or less works for me, but if I hold down a key for 2+ sec X restarts... lol.
<god-mok_> dan457: lol, as long as your fast :D
<DaemonFC> I'm greased lightning B-)
<charlie-tca> my video is corrupting :-)
<dan457> Mind you I am using a duel head nvidia setup with Xinerama
<dan457> my other nvidia box without xinerama is fine.
<DaemonFC> faster than a rabid penguin, more powerful than SysVInit, it's Kernel Man
<DaemonFC> xinerama on Nvidia eats babies
<DaemonFC> that's the technical explanation
<dan457> lol.
<god-mok_> lol
<dan457> well, the ati driver is even worse atm, so the onboard video sucks.
<dan457> prob doesn't do duel monitors anyway
<DaemonFC> I seem to have made my kernel angry by not adding .conf to the end of the blacklist file name
<DaemonFC> it says 2.6.30 will remove the ability of the kernel to use blacklists that don't end in .conf :P
<god-mok_> without my nvidia driver i have 15 sec. network connection, and then i can cut it down and reconnect...
<dan457> nforce board?
<DaemonFC> http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/6426/screenshot1y.png
<DaemonFC> anyone wanna send Comcast hate mail?
<dan457> vbox + winxp install to get around that...
<DaemonFC> nah, call and scream til they activate it
<dan-ubuntu> BLAST THEM WITH NOISE
<DaemonFC> then leave a rant on their comments and suggestions that they just paid someone 10 minutes to argue with you
<god-mok_> nope, normal graphic card
<dan-ubuntu> *cough* what?
<DaemonFC> when it should have worked
<DaemonFC> that's a serious incentive not to use Ubuntu or any free OS
<DaemonFC> when they shove that in your face
<DaemonFC> from the viewpoint of a new user
<nemo> DaemonFC: I've used comcast for 8 years
<nemo> including using linux
<nemo> DaemonFC: the problem is tier 1 support is clueless
<DaemonFC> they suck, Linux could easily just work
<nemo> a little persistence on the phone gets you to a tier that can figure out how to activate your modem
<DaemonFC> they want to make sure Windows and Mac users can't get by without installing their spyware
<nemo> DaemonFC: linux *can* "just work"  -  they just need to provide a registration mechanism
<nemo> the installation of software is not required. I've moved 4 times and never once used it
<nemo> DaemonFC: the software is just to simplify things for their clueless support staff
<DaemonFC> I never have either, but that screen is just offensive and not needed
<DaemonFC> you should plug it in and rock and roll
<nemo> well. that is true.
<DaemonFC> that's how they used to be
<dan457> at my sisters I had to log onto her modem and manualy put in her username/password.  then she was up and running... in her case she had windows but IE was bugged, and since no internet. no way to grab firefox.. lol
<nemo> DaemonFC: well. the restricting modems that are on their network does help avoid "sharing"
<nemo> DaemonFC: but. the procedure should include an online option.
<nemo> where you can deregister one modem, and add another.
 * dan457 agree's with nemo
<nemo> DaemonFC: oh well. as sucky as comcast is, they are way ahead of verizon fios in my book
<DaemonFC> exactly, AT&T lets you do it on the modem itself
<DaemonFC> that's OS independent
<DaemonFC> and the right thing to do
<nemo> I was on FiOS for one day before cancelling their bastardly product
<dan457> I'm on fios now.  works ok here.
<nemo> and then they spent the next 2 months screwing around with my cancellation
<nemo> dan457: they don't block ports in your area?
<dan457> Depends on what router they give you.
<nemo> I asked them, repeatedly, do you block ports
<DaemonFC> I live in the styx, it's Comcast or Ma Bell
<nemo> oh no say the sales reps
<nemo> liars
<dan457> they block ports 25 and 80 here. but I can work around that.
<DaemonFC> so I have no options really
<nemo> dan457: I find that completely unacceptable
<crdlb> of course they block ports ...
<nemo> and it is incredibly inconvenient on vacation
<nemo> crdlb: comcast does not.
<dan457> I use https for my personal stuff anyway.
<dan457> and I don't need a local mail server.
<nemo> dan457: I tested 443 - it was blocked too!!!
<nemo> honestly!
<dan457> lame, not here.
<DaemonFC> Comcast blocks 21, 25, 80, 125, 129, and 8080
<nemo> I mean, I'd be fine with moving m8y.org to 443...
<DaemonFC> IIRC
<nemo> DaemonFC: nope. they block nothing. nada
<dan457> if I needed 25, i'd get a business connection.
<nemo> DaemonFC: at least in my area
<DaemonFC> nemo: I tested that in Windows
<DaemonFC> dropped my firewall and portscanned myself
<nemo> DaemonFC: whatever. I have a bunch of ports open. lets see.
<nemo> you're probably doing it wrong :-p
<DaemonFC> nope, it listed them as "Stealth" and I had nothing blocking anything
<DaemonFC> so it was done by the ISP, definitely
<crdlb> well, I like my reliable 20/5, so ...
<nemo> I use 22, 25, 53, 80, 443, 993 and a lot more
<nemo> higher ones
<nemo> and I find the idea of ISPs trying to control this (apart from the business thing, which I'm fine with) incredibly offensive
<nemo> besides, I only pay $50/mo for Comcast
<nemo> Verizon FiOS was a lot more expensive
<dan457> only low ports I use are 21, 22, 143
<dan457> those are all unblocked.
<nemo> anyway, Verizon made me fight for 2 months of apologising reps before they finally closed down my account
<crdlb> yes, verizon's CSRs are terrible
<dan457> verizon billing is a pain.
<DaemonFC> Comcst hobbles service like this so you pay more to get them to uncripple it
<DaemonFC> they are not the only ones
<nemo> and. after that. they'd put a black mark on my credit with all 3 ratings agencies that I then had to challenge with both verizon and them
<dan457> fortunatly, it's my next door niebors connection... we just have the houses linked.. hehe.
<dan457> I just drop him $20 a month an let him deal with verizon.
<nemo> so. yeah. I despise Verizon. as annoying as Comcast is, they don't get in your face if you're just trying to run a few linux services
<nemo> I hate this stratification of web into "consumers"
<dan457> he gets the billing problems.
<dan457> If it didn't cost 650 a month, i'd get my own T1.
<dan457> Might have to start a hosting company to pay for that crap though.
<dan457> now to figure out how to diable keyboard repeating.. maybe that will fix my X restarting issue.
<dan457> oh, that was easy... now to see if it worked...
<dan457> Yup, no restarting.
<DaemonFC> well, there's an economy, and Ubuntu does not exist to not make money
<DaemonFC> as long as they don't hit me up, I'm good
<DanaG> Odd, my Charter doesn't block 22.
<DanaG> I haven't tried 25 or such, though.
<crdlb> I don't think blocking 22 is common
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Oh hey, any of you know of a replacement for the (abandoned) gnump3d?
<DanaG> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnump3d/
<DanaG> One way to bypass port blocking: use an ipv6 relay.
<DaemonFC> Can anyone tell me if the XFS patches for 2.6.29 are being backported to Jaunty's kernel?
<DaemonFC> looks like theres just a handful, some don't even apply to 2.6.28, but a couple would be nice, even if just for correctness
<DaemonFC> Allow inode64 mount option on 32 bit system, Support the fiemap ioctl, Combine the XFS and Linux inodes are the (small) new features
<mindframe-> DaemonFC, what were the XFS patches for?
<DaemonFC> just making XFS more consistent with standard Linux behavior
<DaemonFC> it's not an on-disk change, just changes how it uses the facilities
<DaemonFC> there are still some interesting changes in the pipeline for XFS, nothing radical or ZFs/BtrFS killer
<DaemonFC> but nice stuff
<DaemonFC> hmmm, there's a one click crap remover in Jaunty
<DaemonFC> nice
<yeager> is evolution borked or is it just me?
<DaemonFC> just you
<DanaG>  /usr/bin/../lib32/wine/winealsa.drv.so: symbol snd_pcm_hw_params_get_tick_time_max, version ALSA_0.9.0rc4 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<DanaG> ARGH! Wine doesn't offer ALSA at ALL!
<orbisvicis> im looking if there is a specific backport to a jaunty package ... in the changelog it says "merge from debian unstable" ... how do I find out what backports debian unstable applied ?
<maxb> orbisvicis: what do you mean, exactly?
<DaemonFC> hmmm, if Epiphany would fix just one bug it'd be perfect
<DaemonFC> *sigh*
<crdlb> which one?
<mase_work> DaemonFC: have you tried having a go at it your self? often just supplying a patch, even if its not fantastic is enough to get someone to look at it
<DaemonFC> links that specify a new window get a new window
<DaemonFC> whereas the reason for tabs is to avoid new windows
<crdlb> DaemonFC: gtkmozembed limitation
<DaemonFC> I'm not a programmer, and even if I was, that's a prefs.js feature that Epiphany ignores
<crdlb> my ephy with webkit has that feature now (though it's a bit buggy and incomplete)
<DaemonFC> B-)
<crdlb> the vast majority of ephy problems are gecko's fault
<crdlb> which is why they're abandoning it
<DaemonFC> I would not doubt it
<DaemonFC> well, gimme the Webkit version with Adblock and yeah :)
<DaemonFC> but that's been forever in the making
<DaemonFC> 2.6.29 final is out
<mase_work> nice
<Votan> ello guys, got a Question, Eevryitme I boot my Netbook with 9.04 A6 I get the message that it couldnt load the Package Source List and that I have to run it manually. Now it does work withotu a problem, but how the heck do I disable that message on boot ?
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> will 9.04 include 2.6.29 and the intel xorg driver 2.7.x ?
<IntuitiveNipple> mifritscher: no, 9.04 is 2.6.28
<mifritscher> btw, I've found an interesteing dependency
<mifritscher> I've a x61 with a 965 and 4 GB Ram, running the 32 bit version of 9.04
<mhjacks> What would cause a VNC session to not be able to access org.gnome.SessionManager?
<mifritscher> the UXA accleration works only with the -generic flavour of the kernel, the EXA only with the -server flavour^^
<crdlb> mhjacks: an empty vnc session or one of an existing gnome desktop?
<mifritscher> btw, the uxa-driver needs much cpu-power if idle (+causing a lot of interrupt rescheduling)
<mase_work> mifritscher: yeh i have noticed that too. i guess they will hammer out the bugs later.
<mase_work> i am hoping it won't be so slow when its released. i have quite significant performance issues with it and 2d operations
 * mifritscher wonder about killing bugs with a hammer :-)
<mifritscher> sorry, I couldn't stop me ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> UXA uses GEM, -server uses PAE, the PC has 4GB... that might explain part of it :)
<mifritscher> yes
<mhjacks> crdlb: One started from within an existing X session
<mifritscher> but the interesting thing is: why does exa require PAE?^^
<mifritscher> I would expect that it would crash on PAE-kernels...
<crdlb> mhjacks: using vino?
<mhjacks> When I try to start from rc.local it hangs at that point...no, using tightvnc
<IntuitiveNipple> sorry, typed my acronyms wrong way around :)
<mhjacks> Same results with vnc4server
<crdlb> mhjacks: then now is it an existing session?
<mhjacks> Different messages, same symptom
<mhjacks> It would be a new session
<mhjacks> What I'm trying to do is start a VNC session in addition to the GDM session
<crdlb> if you create a "blank" vnc display, then there will be no session manager
<crdlb> nor a dbus session bus if you don't start it, for that matter
<mhjacks> I've got gnome-session in my xstartup that vnc calls
<IntuitiveNipple> -generic will only be able to address 3GB of RAM. However, that will likely prevent the video adaptor's PCI IO/MEM range (256MB?) being mapped below 4GB due to the current IO/MEM strategy. With -server there's PAE so addressing can go above 4GB boundary (which is possibly where the video adaptor has mapped the BAR)
<mhjacks> It used to work in Intrepid
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-24
<mhjacks> It's being started from rc.local so that stuff should be up, shouldn't it?
<crdlb> mhjacks: can I ask why?
<IntuitiveNipple> mifritscher: You can check where the video BAR is using "sudo lspic -vvnn"
<mhjacks> Sometimes I log in to the console, sometimes I want to access a semi-permanent X session from elsewhere
<mhjacks> Sometimes I do both. :)
<crdlb> mhjacks: if you're using rc.local, wouldn't it be running as root?
<mhjacks> I su - <my userid> -c "/usr/bin/vncserver :1 -geometry 1280x800"
<crdlb> or are you dropping to a user account?
<mhjacks> It drops the logs in ~user/.vnc/ so that part seems tobe working
<DaemonFC`> it is STILL deleting my kernel source
<crdlb> mhjacks: is DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS set?
<mhjacks> I don't know.
<mhjacks> I can check for that....how would I get it set if it's not?
<DaemonFC`> ugggh
<DaemonFC`> I hate building kernels
<DaemonFC`> I *just* built git6 last night
<DaemonFC`> :P
<DaemonFC`> then they go and release 2.6.29 final
<crdlb> mhjacks: dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
<mifritscher> IntuitiveNipple: hmm, E0000000 -> is in the "reversed" zone, yes (on 32 bit)
<mhjacks> Do I do that in lieu of executing gnome-session directly?
<IntuitiveNipple> mifritscher: Yes, that's 3.75GB
<crdlb> mhjacks: if the aforementioned environment var is not set
<mhjacks> I'll bet it's not. :)
<mhjacks> Jaunty seems more particular about that than Intrepid used to be
<crdlb> ideally, gnome-session should run dbus-launch itself
<crdlb> and set the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in its own environment
<DaemonFC`> ls
<DaemonFC`> errr
<DaemonFC`> oops
<crdlb> otherwise, apps started by dbus don't get GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID ...
<mhjacks> Would it be consistent to get "starter X Screen" (i.e. checks with -style X cursor) if it failed?
<crdlb> if gnome-session is totally screwing up, maybe
<mhjacks> That seems plausible
<mhjacks> xrdp starts by doing . /etc/X11/Xsession
<mhjacks> That calls the dbus launcher
<mhjacks> I've got some extra syslogging in rc.local, I'll try that...
<mhjacks> Thanks, crdlb, you've been most helpful. :)
<DaemonFC`> ignoring my own rule of don't build kernels while you're tired
<DaemonFC`> :P
<mhjacks> crdlb: I tried it, and I found I'd accidentally removed myself from some important groups (audio, video etc)
<mhjacks> I also saw a group whose purpose I didn't recognize: messagebus
<mhjacks> I'm still not getting the session started from rc.local like I want (the DBUS env is not defined before or after I start the session)
<mhjacks> but I'm wondering if putting myself in the messagebus group might help
<mhjacks> ?
<crdlb> did you use dbus-launch this time?
<crdlb> you probably want to be in that group though :)
<mhjacks> Yes, I did use dbus-launch thouigh the man page seems to suggest that "dbus-launch gnome-session" is the way to go for session scripts
<mhjacks> No one is currently in that group though it can't hurt to add myself. :)
<mhjacks> OK, on to reboot. Thank god for quad-cores and fast reboot times!
<DaemonFC`> still compiling
<DaemonFC`> it only has maybe two dozen bugfixes that were not in git6
<DaemonFC`> I don't know that I should care except that this is the Linus approved release B-)
<mhjacks> This is really starting to piss me off...
<mhjacks> I still get the "frozen" x screen from rc.local, whether I'm calling dbus or not
<mhjacks> Once I start it from a login session, I'm fine
<mhjacks> Adding myself to messagebus didn't make a diference
<storrgie> JAUNTYYYY I WANT YOU NOWWW
<JanC> storrgie: no problem, just upgrade  ;)
<storrgie> i know, i was going to install it on my raid box tonight... but being alpha still i will wait a month
<JanC> well, considering that Isaw some devs debugging a RAID issue some hours ago, maybe that's not a bad idea
<JanC> OTOH, I have /home on software RAID and no problems...
<storrgie> ill give it 1 month
<storrgie> besides it will give me something to be excited for
<storrgie> i remember doing 8.10 a month early
<storrgie> it was bad newsss
<xangua> hey anyone there taht can tell me your personal opinion of the alpha of Jaunty ¿
<maco> on my hardware: more stable than hardy
<Volkodav> вуаштуеудн
<xangua> do ypu think is perfect usable or there are things that still nedd to polish for the final user ¿
<maco> hardy kernel panicked nearly every day. i just had my first one in a week
<Volkodav> definetely
<DanaG> wow, stupid notify-osd eats 100% cpu on an older Savage video card on a laptop I have around here/
<DanaG> 100% CPU just to show a volume OSD... that actually makes the VOLUME CHANGING ITSELF lag!
<DanaG> Having the OSD delay the actual volume changes... is stupid.
<bruce89> ah, 6
<DanaG> Try playing something, then holding down the volume-up key until it starts blinking and twitching and glitching at you.... and then try to reduce the volume -- YOU CAN'T!
<xangua> what is OSD¿, the new default notification  system¿?
<xangua> if i don't like it can i install the old one¿?
<crdlb> yes and yes
<xangua> ooh, that is great!!
<DaemonFC> hmmm, they busted Pulseaudio on Jaunty
<DaemonFC> I was going through my logs and stumbled on that
<maco> er...?
<maco> when?
<maco> glitch-free is disabled. that was the thing causing crackling
<maco> and there's a patch about to go into the kernel to make pulseaudio not crash
<dtchen> which means i need to rebuild, since tim just uploaded -11.37
<maco> without your patch?
<DaemonFC> Mar 23 21:34:23 ryan-desktop kernel: [    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
<DaemonFC> hehe\
<dtchen> i haven't asked for my patch to be pulled yet
 * DaemonFC goes to the Fedora docs to see what he can dig up
<maco> waiting on more feedback?
<Roey> dtchen:  hey man
<mhjacks> crdlb:  I'm bugging out and going with the x11vnc+gdm solution
<Roey> and DaemonFC and mhjacks and maco, always maco.
<crdlb> mhjacks: how were you using dbus-launch exactly?
<mhjacks> It does pretty much what I want it to and seem to work decently.
<mhjacks> I was running dbus-launch gnome-session, which is what the manpage suggested
<Roey> quesiton... is there a way to revert to intrepid's do-release-upgrade package?
<Roey> I errantly changed all my deb source lines to jaunty
<Roey> and upgraded the  do-release-upgrade package.
<Roey> problem is, it has a ton of dependencies for Jaunty leading all the way up to libc.
<maco> dpkg --force-downgrade
<Roey> (1).
<Roey> ah
<maco> oh
<maco> dependencies? that could be bad...
 * DaemonFC turns on glitch free pa
<crdlb> so you already upgraded part of the system?
<DaemonFC> thanks to the fedora docs
<DaemonFC> hehe
<maco> that dpkg line will just overrde the "but something newer's installed" errors
<Roey> ok
<maco> DaemonFC: you want glitch-free? its really glitchy on a lot of hardware...
<Roey> crdlb:  just do-release-upgrade
<Roey> crdlb:  I stopped the madness when I realized it wanted to upgrade libc as wel.
<maco> DaemonFC: well its only not-glitchy when you have a very low latency kernel. so...when you use fedora. and that's it.
<DaemonFC> maco: It works fine for me in Fedora 10
<DaemonFC> so why would it not here? B-)
<maco> because ubuntu's kernel doesnt have PREEMPT enabled
<crdlb> Roey: eh, if it only upgraded one package, then you can fix your sources, update, and use apt-get install with the exact version
<DaemonFC> maco: Linux ryan-desktop 2.6.29-ryan1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Mar 23 20:31:31 EDT 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Roey> ok
<maco> DaemonFC: oh special kernel. ok.
<DaemonFC> mmhm
<DaemonFC> brb
<DaemonFC> reboot
<Roey> em
<Roey> crdlb:  so I issued sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-manager-core and got:  Reinstallation of update-manager-core is not possible, it cannot be downloaded
<crdlb> I didn't say reinstall
<Roey> ok
<Roey> then what then?
<crdlb> use apt-cache policy PKG to get the version
<Roey> ahh
<Roey> one moment
<crdlb> and sudo apt-get install package=version
<Roey>   Installed: 1:0.110.0
<Roey> but
<Roey> the versiontable info gives:
<Roey>  *** 1:0.110.0 0
<Roey>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<crdlb> you want to look at the candidates
<Roey> crdlb:  instead of a server location and distribution name
<DaemonFC> maco: It seems to work better
 * DaemonFC checks logs
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m451078dc
<Roey> crdlb:  see that
<crdlb> Roey: looks fine
<DaemonFC> maco: Mar 23 21:59:22 ryan-desktop pulseaudio[3541]: module-alsa-source.c: Your kernel driver is broken: it reports a volume range from 18.00 dB to 18.00 dB which makes no sense.
<DaemonFC> I see the same error for Ubuntu kernel users
<DaemonFC> so it has to be Pulseaudio that's broke
<Roey> crdlb:  I have never seen this status message before
<Roey> "not possible"
<DaemonFC> or an Ubuntu kernel setting that is broke and made it past me
<crdlb> Roey: exactly what you'd expect; there's the package in /var/lib/dpkg/status (ie already installed), then there's the older versions in the intrepid repos
<Roey> crdlb:  does this .110 package come from intrepid??
<crdlb> no
<Roey> doesn't look like it does, to me at least.
<Roey> ah ok
<Roey> so if I remove it
<Roey> and re-install it...
<Roey> maybe it'll install intrepid's version?
<crdlb> it's the jaunty package that apt doesn't know about anymore
<Roey> aaaah
<crdlb> I told you want to do
<Roey> ok this is what I igured
<crdlb> s/want/what/
<Roey> Roey: eh, if it only upgraded one package, then you can fix your sources, update, and use apt-get install with the exact version
<Roey> ok
<DanaG> Hmm, my usb sound card reports from 0db to 0dp in alsamixer.
<crdlb> 21:59 < crdlb> and sudo apt-get install package=version
<DaemonFC> DanaG: Check your kernel log
<DaemonFC> probably a variant of what I'm experiencing
<Roey> crdlb:  thanks
<Roey> crdlb:  I also accidentally upgraded python2.6
<Roey> but for the candidates I see in apt-cache policy, I only see the jaunty one.
<crdlb> you didn't upgrade it, you installed it
<DanaG> hmm, PA doesn't complain about mine, though; it just doesn't use that slider.
<crdlb> intrepid didn't have 2.6
<DanaG> The sound card also has both a "Speaker" and a "Speaker 1" slider; only the latter takes any effect.
<Roey> crdlb:  ahhhhhh
<DanaG> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=828f344af10679049c8471cd2d0cfe0de69cf46d
<Roey> ok then.
<maco> DanaG: when did you last update?
<DanaG> I'm using the PA 0.9.15 PPA, though.
<maco> oh
<maco> dtchen says doesnt matter, still the driver
<DaemonFC> DanaG: Where is that at?
<DaemonFC> heh, I installed PA 0.9.15 and most of the kernel errors went away
<dan457> :-)
<DaemonFC> it went back to 44100 HZ and stereo
<DaemonFC> that's good enough for me
<DaemonFC> and no crackling either
<dan457> I get some on certain video files.  nothing I cannot live with for now.
<DaemonFC> Jaunty isn't even out yet and I have to build my own kernel and use a test version of PA
<DaemonFC> :P
<dan457> I'm sure they will have that fixed by release.
<dan457> not so sure about my keyboard repeat issue resetting X though.
<dan457> might have to just leave that off.
<DaemonFC> hmmmm
<DaemonFC> does PA 0.9.15 default to Glitch Free? Or did it jsut carry over my setting?
<dan457> prob using your old settings.
<DaemonFC> I use a real time kernel
<DaemonFC> there's no reason not to use glitch free
<DaemonFC> seeing as how it works fine on my system
<dan457> hmm... I wonder if that would speed up handbrake any.....
<dan457> I do archive dvd's on this box mostly.
<DaemonFC> there's really no reason not to have realtime if you have reasonable hardware
<DaemonFC> it solves so much laggy behavior that it's worth sparing soem raw throughput potential
<dan457> amd quad 9950.
<DaemonFC> yeah, you should definitely use it
<DaemonFC> but Jaunty's realtime kernel was broken last time I tried it
<DaemonFC> froze up a lot
<dan457> kinda been waiting for 9.04 to be released before messing with kernel...
<DaemonFC> I compiled my own 2.6.29 realtime kernel
<dan457> nice.
<DaemonFC> they changed the Linux mascot with 2.6.29
<mindframe> what the hell is a realtime kernel
<mindframe> is that the mortenson fork?
<DaemonFC> His name is Tuz and he's a Tazmanian Devil, but only til 2.6.30, then it's Tux again
<mindframe> -mm ?
<DaemonFC> Ingo Molnar and others
<DaemonFC> no, it's not -mm
<maco> mindframe: -rt
<DaemonFC> it's an option in the standard kernel config
<maco> mindframe: its low latency
<DaemonFC> no, low latency is Voluntary Preempt
<DaemonFC> realtime is everything can be preempted except critical kernel code
<lymeca> Will GNOME 2.26.0 be in jaunty?
<DaemonFC> GNOME 2.26 is already in Jaunty
<bruce89> and most likely 2.26.1
<DaemonFC> maco: Generally, you're advised to use no preemption for servers, voluntary for standard desktops, and realtime for ultra low-latency desktops B-)
<DaemonFC> you're essentially trading theoretical raw throughput for better responsiveness and guaranteed process deadlines
<maco> right
<maco> but responsive is usually what you want on a desktop
<DaemonFC> exactly
<dan457> but would that make my video encodes faster or slower.. hmmm.
<DaemonFC> and it can result in better actual throughput in many workloads anyway
<DanaG> Doesn't no-preemption allow greater possibility of deadlocks, or something/
<DaemonFC> yeah it does
<DaemonFC> stay away from that if you are using a lot of interactive programs
<dtchen> no, 0.9.15 only masks the issue, and it only works that way on certain hardware
<dtchen> the real issue is in the kernel; the fix is queued for 2.6.30
<DaemonFC> great, I get to ride another branch of the kernel
<DaemonFC> lol
<DaemonFC> this one still has that new kernel smell
<DaemonFC> they always take all my fun :(
<DanaG> tuz:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzE1MA
<DaemonFC> oh well, I'd be dealing with all this crap and more on .28
<eternal_p> hey all...anyone else having a problem with aMSN and webcams?
<dan457> no webcam here, sorry.
<DaemonFC> eternal_p: YOu mean it doesn't see it?
<dan457> but overall binary driver and new xorg 1.6 yes.
<DaemonFC> or that it only occupies 1/4th the window with your cam
<eternal_p> DaemonFC: neither, amsn just doesn't see it, but I can see it everywhere else
<DaemonFC> aMSN doesn't support VFL1 devices
<DaemonFC> Fedora patches it so it can
<DaemonFC> but other than that, expect to buy a new webcam B-)
<eternal_p> DaemonFC: worked fine in 8.10 :)
<DanaG> random: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/ARMImageSelection
<DaemonFC> hmmm, that's odd
<eternal_p> agreed
<eternal_p> amsn says a driver isn't loaded, but it is there
<DaemonFC> if it was the GSPCA transition it would have stopped working in Intrepid
<DaemonFC> Hardy would be the last release it worked in
<IntuitiveNipple> Depends on the camera chip-set
<DaemonFC> meh, they did heavy development work on Intel HD Audio so I guess I should have expected some minor setbacks
<DaemonFC> :P
<eternal_p> DaemonFC: found a launchpad about it
<DaemonFC> I had a Creative Webcam Instant, Fedora is the only distro that supports it
<DaemonFC> they patches everything to work with VFL1 devices
<DaemonFC> but that thing is crap and so it's a cat toy B-)
<DaemonFC> *patched
<jscinoz> i thought that compiz black window bug was fixed long ago
<jscinoz> Whenever i open more than 3-4 maximised windows, any subsequent windows are just the titlebar, then entirely black
<Amaranth> jscinoz: nvidia?
<Amaranth> If so, it was 'fixed' in the sense that by the time you hit it your system will probably lock up and/or OOM due to stupid nvidia bugs
<Amaranth> jscinoz: nvidia?
<Amaranth> Latest driver?
<DaemonFC> 180.37
<DaemonFC> is what you should use
<Amaranth> Pretty sure that one still leaks memory at a rate of several MB a window but hey, at least you don't get black windows
<DaemonFC> there's a leaked 185 driver floating around, I'm not that crazy though
<DaemonFC> I've never had trouble with Nvidia
<crdlb> "leaked"? it's a beta
<DaemonFC> whatever, I think they did it by accident and jsut don't care it's on the server
<DaemonFC> there was no announcement
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: When you run out of texture memory and it starts using system RAM for textures it allocates them in compiz (so it looks like compiz is chewing RAM) and...never free them
<DaemonFC> that's never happened to me
<maco> hello jaunty users
<DaemonFC> if we want to play the crappy linus video drivers
<DaemonFC> they all do some really bad stuff
<DaemonFC> *linux
<maco> can someone open seahorse and edit your pgp key. click add a name. in the name slot (not the email slot) put "name@example.com" and hit ok. does seahorse spin the cpu?
<DaemonFC> under the right circumstance any program will fall over and die though
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: This is not "for a small group of people this happens" this is _everyone_
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: You probably have enough texture memory to not need to worry about it
<Amaranth> And for games they exit once you're done with them so you never notice it leaked
<DaemonFC> 512 MB
<Amaranth> right, not a problem
<maco> a lot of nvidia cards were blacklisted by compiz
<Amaranth> Now, an older laptop with 128MB...
<maco> that was their workaround to the black window bug
<Amaranth> maco: No, older cards were
 * Amaranth wrote that check to block those cards
<DaemonFC> well, my Geforce 7 and 6 series cards work
<maco> i didnt say all
<DaemonFC> so it must be some ancient crap
<maco> i said a lot
<Amaranth> the idea being if you have 128MB of texture memory you have to be a power user to see the bug
<maco> was going to say "the ones that didnt have much mem"
<maco> my card has 8mb shared video memory. and it works fine. yay intel!
<DaemonFC> I only use Nvidia, it's not because I have the hots for them
<DaemonFC> it's cause everythign else sucks worse
<DaemonFC> :P
<dan457> my gforce 8800 and 9800 work ok.  well, except a minor issue with 2 x server on this box.  but I worked around it.
<Amaranth> maco: 8mb aperture, system memory - memory used actual memory available to it
<dan457> ati didn't work worth crap playing video here.
<Amaranth> it can just only look at the memory in 8MB chunks
<maco> oh
<DaemonFC> My Radeon 200m in my laptop is bizarre, Compiz works in Fedora but not Ubuntu, Mandriva but not Suse or Debian
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: Yeah, the 200m is such crap
<DaemonFC> and even that is just dependent on the release you use
<Amaranth> It probably breaks every other combination of kernel, X, and driver
<DaemonFC> precisely
<Splex> which package is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base included in?
<dan457> Well, with the open source driver improving finaly, maybe ati will be ok.... in a year or so.
<Splex> how do i restore it to default?
<Amaranth> Splex: I don't have that file, are you using intrepid?
<Splex> yes, im wondering if it is no longer included in alsa...
<Splex> the file is there
<Splex> and the sound suddenly stopped working
<DaemonFC> Nvidia bypasses most of the X Server, X's interface is so bad I really can't blame them
<DaemonFC> well, not most, but a lot
<Splex> and i have reinstalled the packages
<Splex> purged-reinstalled
 * crdlb hopes the X1250 continues to be reliably supported ...
<crdlb> DaemonFC: I can :)
<Splex> must be that they don't use that file anymore.
<DaemonFC> that's why a lot of X changes don't apply to Nvidia users
<DaemonFC> you either already had it in Nvidia or can't use it cause it's not in Nvidia
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: The interface being the way it is is what allows them to bypass half of it
<dan457> prob the only reason why things are running resonalby well here.
<DaemonFC> X Server can be patch replaces
<DaemonFC> *replaced
<DaemonFC> in memory
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: And how do you expect anyone but nvidia to support that crap when half the server is closed-source nvidia stuff _and_ the kernel is tainted?
<DaemonFC> thats why it flags the kernel tainted, obviously
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: They simply define their own functions to call and plug them into a vtable, X specifically allows such things
<DaemonFC> Amaranth: So theoretically, they could optimize their drivers that way
<DaemonFC> not having to use the standard facilities
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: The point is nvidia doesn't support it and we can't because a bug in some part is probably a bug in nvidia's private copy/reimplementation
<DaemonFC> and I'm sure they do
<DaemonFC> I can file a bug with Nvidia
<DaemonFC> they do support it
<Amaranth> damnubuntu: Nice nick
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: They've never responded to my bug reports
<Amaranth> Except once to say "that'll be fixed in the next release" with no timeline or guess as to the next release
<Amaranth> (it was 2 months later)
<damnubuntu> haha sometimes you gotta say it man it will make you pull your hair out
<Amaranth> With an open source driver if they fixed the bug I could have grabbed it from git and been happy
<dtchen> Splex: module-init-tools in jaunty strongly recommends the .conf suffix
<DaemonFC> it's taking the open source drivers years to even work, sometimes, for 2d
<DaemonFC> so I think a month or two is easy B-)
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: What open source drivers haven't gotten 2d for years that have had a spec provided for them?
<DaemonFC> meh, the open source radeon driver doesn't support a lot of chipsets properly
<DaemonFC> and even if it does work, Compiz comes in and blacklists it, so you have to override it
 * crdlb wonders if radeon will have DRI2 in time for gnome-games 2.28 ...
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: Give a developer hardware and watch it get fixed
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: We blacklist things that don't work :P
<bruce89> sounds like Oxfam
<DaemonFC> Amaranth: Then how did my Geforce 9500 GT get blacklisted in Debian?
<Amaranth> crdlb: Fedora 12 plans on having DRI2 for intel, radeon, and nouveau so...
<DaemonFC> I override it and it works
<Amaranth> DaemonFC: I dunno, Debian doing something stupid?
<crdlb> Amaranth: so no :)
 * Amaranth looks at the channel name
<DaemonFC> touche
<Amaranth> That's probably because they don't want to ever get a bug report for a closed source driver
<crdlb> no nvidia cards have ever been blacklisted upstream
<Amaranth> crdlb: Hrm, I thought we got the memory size check upstream
<DaemonFC> I wondered about that, that's all
<crdlb> Amaranth: I meant by PCI ID
<Amaranth> ah
<DaemonFC> I can't stand projects that go to insane extremes to try and protect the user from themselves
<DaemonFC> being easy is wone thing, only being easy is bad
<DaemonFC> *one
<DanaG> Is there any way to prevent the kernel from loading something that's compiled-in?
<DanaG> I want to use the phc-intel driver... but the damned ubuntu kernel has acpi-cpufreq BUILT IN.
<DanaG> It's not a module, so I can't blacklist it!
<RAOF> I seem to remember the discussion for this change.  What does phc-intel provide that acpi-cpufreq doesn't?
<DanaG> More CPU frequency states.
<DanaG> With rmclock for Windows, I can get like 8 states.  acpi-cpufreq has 3.
<DanaG> Why is it built-in, anyway?
<RAOF> I forget, actually.
<DanaG> Same thing was true on my previous laptop: 6 with windows, 3 with Linux.
<DanaG> HOwever, speedstep-centrino had never supported Yonah at that time.
<DanaG> Isn't there some acpi=something parameter I can pass?
<DanaG> phc-intel can also do undervolting, by the way -- not that that matters too much when my radeon is eating power so badly.  =þ
<DanaG> Compiling that in means that, to use phc-intel, I'm going to have to compile a whole new kernel.  :(
<DanaG> Oh wait, but it doesn't do Montevina, anyway.  =þ
<DanaG> Waitaminute... phc is no longer based on speedstep-centrino... now it's based on acpi-cpufreq.  So, it won't give me the full 6 or 8 (or however many states) anyway.
<RAOF> Is there much of a reason to do anything more than 100% and minimal?
<DanaG> Hmm, maybe not.
<DanaG> Good point there.
<avuton> (in other words, much more information is required to help.)
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> anyone knows what's missing - for some reason, suspend etc. just disappeared these days
<cwillu> your gnome-power-manager probably isn't running for whatever reason
<eMaX> well it seems to be running
<eMaX> I am not using gdm as it doesnt manage to come up with X - I log into a text console and then use startx. Yet then I don't apparently have an option to tell gnome to invoke standby
<eMaX> if not using gdm, is it normal not to haven an option to "suspend"?
<wgrant> eMaX: That's normal, yes.
<eMaX> wgrant, thanks
<eMaX> well in fact I saw that the "battery" icon allows me to standby. but then it goes back to the screen saver and when I unlock, it tells me that standby had failed
<DanaG> Here's one thing that might be fun to benchmark: gtkperf performance for nvidia versus nv versus nouveau versus fglrx versus radeon versus radeonhd, for all same-generation hardware, all else the same.
<RAOF> DanaG: I know nouveau will beat nvidia and should trounce nv, at least on my hardware.
<DanaG> On the nv17, it might be the other way around: nv trounce nvidia, and nvidia... just crashes Xorg.  =þ
<MikeL> DanaG: ... do I just rename the file from tty6 to tty6_disabled ??
<DanaG> Perhaps better would be to comment out the contents.
<MikeL> I know in debian there was a line in /etc/inittab there was just one line that controlled it all
<MikeL> thanks
<eMaX_> hi all
<eMaX_> wgrant, ok was an interesting issue with standby
<eMaX_> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/235284
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 235284 in hal-info "Suspend-to-ram broken on IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad T61p [FIXED] (dup-of: 253223)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 253223 in hal "ignoring s3-bios and s3-mode suspend quirks with nvidia cards does not work" [High,Fix released]
<eMaX_> is 2.6.29 going to make it into jaunty?
<MikeL> my guess is no, but it's possible
<MikeL> kernel freeze is the 9th
<MikeL> not much time between now and then
<eMaX_> 2.6.29 is out, at least
<MikeL> the problem is that it might be out too late to do enough testing on it
<eMaX_> if jaunty was just more stable anyway... sometimes like when starting highly questionable programs like firefox, the machine freezes, then hard resets. with no log entries whatsoever.
<MikeL> eMaX_: wow - I've had nearly no issues at all
<MikeL> I'm running it on my production system
<MikeL> anyway - extremely tired
<adred> kopete can't connect to my gmail account. any idea?
<scizzo-> adred: does it give any error?
<adred> scizzo, nope. it just tries connecting and it always fails..
<scizzo-> adred: not much to go on really
<scizzo-> adred: try to start the kopete software in a terminal to see if it gives any error
<adred> scizzo, alright
<adred> scizzo, don't see any error message in the terminal...  it's weird, i don't have this problem with pidgin in ubuntu.
<scizzo-> adred: check if there is a bug reported about it on launchpad
<scizzo-> adred: might be others that has had the same problem
<adred> scizzo, alright. one more thing..my screen resolution always reverts back to 800x600 each time I log out. will this be fixed in the next release?
<scizzo-> adred: actually I don't know why you are getting that once being logged out....
<scizzo-> adred: you have set it inside ubuntu right?
<adred> scizzo i don't think I follow you. I am using kubuntu and I didn't set anything. With Ubuntu, I never encountered the same problem.
<adred> scizzo, could it be because I am not using proprietary driver for my card? It's ATI X550.
<jscinoz> so
<jscinoz> i got irssi working with notify-osd
<RAOF> That's moderately cool.  Does it proxy over ssh/screen? :)
<fyl0n> anyone experience with wpasupplicant and eeepc1000H (jaunty alpha6)
<mcp_> Hi. Can someone tell me how to disable ipv6 in Ubuntu-Jaunty? I think ipv6 is compiled into the kernel, so module-blacklisting does not work. Is there a kernel parameter to disable ipv6?
<DanaG> eeepc? eeepk?  isn't it "eee pc"?  =þ
<DanaG> Two words.  =þ
<fyl0n> yeah and WPA and supplicant tooo
<GibbaTheHutt> has anyone experienced a problem in thunderbird where every option is greyed out (all of top menu and also right click menu) ?
<scizzo-> jscinoz: wow...nice
<scizzo-> jscinoz: like RAOF asked "does it proxy over ssh/screen?"
<jscinoz> scizzo-: not the notifications, but i can still use it in screen+ssh as normal
<jscinoz> it just has the nice notifications when im at my desktop
<jscinoz> mcp_: why would you want to do that
 * crdlb wrote an irssi notifier in vala that does work with ssh :)
<crdlb> jscinoz: apparently some cable modems break unless you disable ipv6
<jscinoz> crdlb: is your linux box doing the actual management of the connection, or is it just getting an ip over an ethernet connection to the modem?
<jscinoz> crdlb: oh wait it was mcp_ that had the problem not you :P
<crdlb> indeed
<jscinoz> crdlb: your irssi notifer, what does it use as its method of displaying notification
<crdlb> libnotify
<crdlb> I'm using notification-daemon though
<mcp_> jscinoz, i have no v6 connection and i will not have for a long time. I currently to to debug some socket-app i write. And all the ipv6 entries in wireshark are confusing me.
<jscinoz> surely wireshark can filter them though
<mcp_> jscinoz, sure it can. But i dont think i want my box to send useles requests all the time. So, do you know how to disable it? Is it possible at all?
<jscinoz> mcp_: as you havn't configured anything its liekly you're just seeing the ipv6 link-local addresses and their associated traffic (do the addresses start with fe80?), its not really sending a notable amount of data
<mcp_> no, they actually are ::1. Thats the loopback addr i think. But i dont want ipv6 on any of my interfaces
<mcp_> So let me restate my question. Dose someone know for sure ipv6 cannot be disabled? I will compile a new kernel without then.
<crdlb> that appears to be the case
<hmw> hmm... should I click that update button or stay safe?
<Fudge> click
<hmw> heheh... alright... i shall be brave...
<ikonia> I'm shocked if ipv6 is not a module
<mcp_> hmw, they are in some kind of beta freeze currently, so clicking is fairly safe anyway id guess
<IntuitiveNipple> IPV6 is bultin
<mcp_> ikonia, at least i guess its not a module (from what i've read in the internets) and by the fact lsmod does not list anything with ipv6 in its name. I dont know enough about modules to be entirely sure though.
<hmw> is it beta already?
<mcp_> hmw, no its not
<mcp_> but only few days away
<hmw> aah.
<ikonia> mcp_: you should still be able to disable it (in theory) just not using blacklisting, although I'd be dissapointed if it's now built in
<IntuitiveNipple> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/313218
<hmw> 2.6.28.11 ... again? hmm...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313218 in glibc "IPV6 causes slow internet access" [High,Fix released]
<hmw> as there is no ipv6 module, it has to be built in
<ikonia> dissapointing
<peppot> has anyone else had trouble with metacity making a non-maximized window only be maximized? i.e. I have a small window, and use the "toggle maximized state" keyboard shortcut, and when I try to go back to the non-maximized state, it only switches between a fullscreen like mode, and 99.9% maximized...
<peppot> ah, seems "toggle maximization state" does something else... binding "Maximize" also includes the function to 'toggle' back to non-maximized state, and it works properly...
<hmw> ipv6: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1026105.html
<hmw> i'd like to hear, if the 4th last entry's suggestion works
<scizzo-> anyone using jaunty on a server yet?
<ikonia> I've got one running - but's its certainly not production ready
<mcp_> hmw, i already tried that. It works exactly as described. The ipv6-interfaces are still available. And applications accessing them just hang forever. So its pretty useless.
<hmw> ic, thx. how sad!
<scizzo-> ikonia: new install or upgraded?
<ikonia> scizzo-: it was a new install, sorry for the slow response
<landswipe> i'm running 9.04, but want to upgrade my wifi drivers to compat-wireless.. I tried sudo make install and get 'Disabling ath_pci ...mv: canont stat 'volatile/ath_pci.ko': No such file or directory'
<landswipe> funny thing is the drivers shipped with ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 can only delivery like 60kb/s via my wireless card.
<landswipe> in 8.10 when i upgraded to compat-wireless to get aircrack working... i found the wireless sped up dramatically
<void^> landswipe: does the link go down to 1mb/s?
<scizzo-> ikonia: no worries
<scizzo-> ikonia: hmmm ok...since I will run a do-release-upgrade later I was just wondering
<eMaX> and then again, sound is gone LOL
<ikonia> scizzo-: I'd wait until it's released
<ikonia> scizzo-: and then even a few days later to make sure any obvious bug alerts are called out
<scizzo-> ikonia: yeah
<aurel42> Howdy. Do I tell someone when I find problems with Jaunty? Or is this the time to remain silent and be patient?
<scizzo-> ikonia: was thinking about that so was pretty much wondering if anyone was trying ti
<scizzo-> ikonia: it even
<ikonia> aurel42: ask in here or log an official bug
<ikonia> scizzo-: got it on a test box, nothing more
<scizzo-> ikonia: sounds good
<aurel42> Accessing an IMAP mailbox using ssh is much slower than before, it seems Evolution stopped syncronizing the remote mailbox locally.
<ikonia> aurel42: it's that a check box?
<ikonia> aurel42: have you tried it with a different client say thunderbird for a test
<aurel42> ikonia: "Automatically synchronize remote mail locally" is checked
<aurel42> ikonia: I can test with Evolution on 8.10, if that helps.
<ikonia> aurel42: I'd test with also a non-evolution package
 * aurel42 installs Thunderbird.
<aurel42> ikonia: I don't think I can test with Thunderbird, it doesn't seem to offer collecting mail with a custom command.
<ikonia> ahhh you're doing it with a custom command
<aurel42> that's what I meant when I said "Accessing an IMAP mailbox using ssh"
<ikonia> I thought you just meant tunneling
<aurel42> BTW, while we were talking, Evolution claimed to be extremely busy, by now it's unusable, reacts to clicks very sluggish and doesn't display folder contents anymore.
<aurel42> according to bugs.launchpad.net, "tracker" could be the culprit. I'll try disabling it.
<aurel42> Removing tracker solved the problem.
<eMaX> come on guys
<eMaX> someone could please sing a song for me?
<eMaX> I just lost my sound (again)...
<scizzo-> ikonia: do you know the name of the package or so for the information about updates and so on when you login with ssh?
<scizzo-> ikonia: I am wondering if I can get that going on the server I have
<ikonia> scizzo-: sorry, expain that again ?
<scizzo-> ikonia: when you ssh to a server or the like using jaunty.....you get a message about packages that can be upgraded and so on
<scizzo-> ikonia: what is generating that?
<ikonia> scizzo-: I thought that was just update manager in the .profile ?
<cwillu> eMaX, oooooh, I wish I were an oscar meyer weiner!
<eMaX> cwillu I wouldn't wish that if I were you, actually.
<cwillu> just singing you a song as requested...
<eMaX> ah ok that's acceptable
<cwillu> eMaX, having said that, in a terminal, "killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio", and then see if anything interesting shows up there the next time your sound dies
<eMaX> what's irritating: I have solved that same problem a week ago.
<eMaX> But I forgot how.
<eMaX> Alzheimer sucks.
<eMaX> Error opening PCM device hw:0: No such file or directory
<aurel42> Hmmm. Flash is gone.
<aurel42> Do I need to use adobe-flash instead of flash-plugin-nonfree now?
<eMaX> aurel42, I didn't see him
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Blues-Man> i'm using kubuntu jaunty 2.6.28.7 and I have problem with bluetooth file sending with kbluetooth
<aurel42> adobe-flashplugin works, flash-plugin-nonfree doesn't work anymore.
<Blues-Man> receiving is ok but when I try to send a file via bluetooth connection starts but nothing arrive
<aurel42> correction: adobe-flashplugin works... unless you need audio.
<Blues-Man> and my fn+brightness button doesn't work unless i used jaunty kernel, i wonder why if I use kernel.org kernel doesn't work and with ubuntu one yes
<bazhang> Blues-Man, in intrepid or jaunty?
<Blues-Man> jaunty
<Blues-Man> i'm using jaunty, i always update it
<gaelfx> I am using unr flavor and I am having troubles mounting an NTFS partition on the same drive that Ubuntu is running from. The error says: cannot get volume.fstype.alternative. Has anyone seen this or do you have any ideas what I can do to rectify the issue?
<IntuitiveNipple> Blues-Man: probably we're got some SAUCE patches to enable the inputs
<eMaX> Blues-Man, good that you said that I didn't update jaunty for like one hour.
<eMaX> was getting lazy
<Blues-Man> eMaX, ahah
<flips01> Hi, I am just trying to install jaunty UNR, daily image from yesterday, I'm getting i/o error [Errno 5] ...
<bazhang> Blues-Man, generally folks who are using jaunty will see your question and respond if they know here; I am on intrepid at the moment so dont know definitively
<IntuitiveNipple> Blues-Man: what hardware is it?
<Blues-Man> is a celeron 1.8ghz 2gb ram intel video
<Blues-Man> the bluetooth doongle is a usb one
<flips01> should I make a Launchpad case, or just try a newer build (today's image, if it's updated)? :)
<Blues-Man> wow usb mouse doesn't work anymore
<IntuitiveNipple> Blues-Man: What make/model is what I was wondering - usually the function keys for brightness are supported using additonal input drivers or ACPI
<gaelfx> flips01: well, I installed from the initial alpha 6 release, and that seemed to work fine. Is there any special reason you are using the daily build?
<Blues-Man> IntuitiveNipple, HP Compaq 6720s
<Blues-Man> IntuitiveNipple, i would use my own kernel, not the ubuntu one but i quite need brightness button
<flips01> gaelfx: I only found daily builds of the UNR
<flips01> and Hardy
<gaelfx> flips01: could you send the URL my way? maybe I downloaded the daily build without realizing it.
<flips01> I guess I could install regular Jaunty, but since it's an Eee, I assumed UNR was cool ... URL coming soon, gotta start Firefox (in the Live Jaunty system now)
<gaelfx> flips01: I tried the regular flavor, but I found that UNR is generally better considering the resolution issues with many of the windows in Ubuntu, however, even on UNR, there are several windows whose bottom borders are below the bottom of my screen so... I'd say it doesn't make a huge difference either way
<gaelfx> flips01: although, in UNR, you will rarely see the desktop background and I haven't figured out how to get multiple workspaces going on it :S
<flips01> gaelfx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR  and then to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/  (which seems to be unavailable right now, or at least very slow)
<gaelfx> flips01: ah, ok, hang on a second, I'll send you a link to the one I dled
<flips01> gaelfx: I installed EasyPeasy, but the first thing I did was to turn off the netbook interface thing ... is that all there is to it? (I thought there was some kernel optimization and nice default chosen for X or whatever)
<flips01> if UNR is just the regular with extra packages, I guess I could just install the regular ... :)
<gaelfx> flips01: you can install the regular, however, when I tried to 'update' it to the UNR version, some really strange things happened with most of my windows
<user___> how do you install a dummy printer (printing to file) in the printer config gui?
<gaelfx> flips01: so if you want to try out the UNR version, you really ought to install it directly
<gaelfx> flips01: for the inital alpha 6 release, go here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/
<flips01> is alpha 6 very different from the daily build? Isn't it very close to beta now?
<gaelfx> flips01: well, the daily build has a bunch of updates included that aren't in the 'official' release yet, so there's a chance it might be less stable
<gaelfx> flips01: but once you run update, the installation should be essentially the same as the daily build
<gaelfx> flips01: the one thing I really like about Jaunty is that it seems to have a newer ath9k driver, so if you are using a newer atheros wireless card, it should run a lot better than in Ibex
<flips01> the eee1000 has a ralink chipset I think
<gaelfx> flips01: is that b/g/n?
<flips01> I think it's n, actually, but might be just g.  I got intrepid working pretty good, but there is some stuff that still looks smoother in Jaunty ... I would go for Crunchbang Eee if it weren't for all the small things I couldn't get working (like Ekiga, some xrandr stuff that usually works) ...
<flips01> image downloading ... :)
<EvilRoey> hey what's intended for 9.10 besides cloud computing?
<gaelfx> flips01: grats, is it going pretty fast?
<ikonia> EvilRoey: doesn't exist yet
<EvilRoey> but it's been announced
<ikonia> EvilRoey: this is for 9.04 disscussion
<gaelfx> EvilRoey: Karmic Koala? I heard they are going to concentrate a lot on boot speed
<EvilRoey> oh
<EvilRoey> is there an #ubuntu+2 then?
<ikonia> no
<gaelfx> only one way to find out ;)
<EvilRoey> gaelfx:  they want to incorporate moblin updates
<EvilRoey> gaelfx:  :)
<flips01> it takes 7 minutes to download, not too bad, but this work internet connection could handle 10x the speed, at least ... :)
<EvilRoey> gaelfx, ikonia:  I get forwarded to here :P
<gaelfx> flips01: oh, excellent, then I may still be around when you can tell me if it works or not :D
<ikonia> EvilRoey: as I said, it doesn't exist
<scizzo-> EvilRoey: well why not wait until the announcement of 9.10 later since jaunty is the first thing they are working on right now?
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I was just wondering about what new features 9.10 is rumored to get
<EvilRoey> that's all.
<Pici> !9.10 | EvilRoey
<ubottu> EvilRoey: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<EvilRoey> thank you
<EvilRoey> see, at least one person responds usefully
 * EvilRoey ducks
<flips01> gaelfx:  sure  :) I'll have to disconnect in the meantime, as I am now booted from the jaunty UNR daily image, using pidgin ... (which is weird when you're used to irssi)
<gaelfx> flips01: thanks man, i like to see if other people have the same problems as I do
<flips01> gaelfx: what hw do you have/use?
<flips01> gaelfx: the image is to be dd'd to the /dev/sdc, not to a partition on sdc, right?
<gaelfx> flips01: currently, I've got MSI Wind U120
<flips01> I also considered the Wind when I bought my netbook
<gaelfx> flips01: it seems to be working well enough, but my biggest issue is that I'm living in China, so some connection issues from time to time
<gaelfx> flips01: yeah, there is a program called imagewriter you can find in package manager that will put it on the USB for you
<gaelfx> flips01: you can't just put the .img on the USB, that won't boot
<flips01> I know, dd I wrote ... :)
<flips01> imagewriter just does dd I think
<gaelfx> flips01: haha, k, sorry, I thought maybe you mistyped dl
<flips01> dd'ing right now :)
<gaelfx> flips01: gotta restart, updates just finished, be back soon
<flips01> but I would usually make an image to dd into a partition, instead of nuking the entire drive
<flips01> se ya, soon to reboot and test install here
<flips01> s/se/see/
<gaelfx> flips01: I think you can do that, but I always think it's better to just use the whole drive
<gaelfx> well, all updated and I still can't mount NTFS drives :S
<Blues-Man> are you using ntfs-3g or fuse?
<Blues-Man> try with both ntfs-3g and ntfs-fuse in fstab
<Blues-Man> although ntfs-fuse is better i still use ntfs-3g because I had troubles with file permissions in the ntfs partition
<gaelfx> Blues-Man: ok, allow me to reveal my newbness, how do I check which driver my system is using?
<Blues-Man> cat /etc/fstab :D
<Votan> Hello, Where do I have to put my powersavings scripts in Jaunty ? /etc/pm/sleep.d and power.d seem not to work ?
<rohdef> any serious bugs a the moment I should be aware of, or can I "safely" upgrade?
<gaelfx> Blues-Man: actually, neither of the partitions that are NTFS show up in that, though they show up on my "desktop" or whatever you call the main UNR window
<eMaX> note to myself: Sound again fixed, was just some messed up permissions, a required reboot, 5 required restarts of gnome, and 2 cans of red bull. Am going to put that into my autostart.
<Blues-Man> gaelfx, ah yes ubuntu mounts it in its way sorry i forgot
<Blues-Man> gaelfx, try to mount it with mount
<gaelfx> Blues-Man: hey man, that's ok
<Blues-Man> or try to add a line in fstab as
<Blues-Man> /dev/sda1 /media/win ntfs-3g user,auto 0 0
<Blues-Man> where sda1 is mine windows partition (first one in my hard disk) and win is a dir that I made
<gaelfx> Blues-Man: oof, man, mount keeps telling me it can't find the drive in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<rohdef> anything I should be aware of before upgrading to jaunty?
<user___> rohdef: its alpha, its for having fun and checking bugs Only
<rohdef> user___, apart from that, I was thinking more like, bugs and stuff like that
<rohdef> oh, how do I know witch video-chipset I got?
<Blues-Man> gaelfx,  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/win ,if sda1 is your windows partition ntfs
<user___> rohdef: its like a preproduction car. you are allowed to drive it. but you cant sue anybody
<gaelfx> which command lists all the partitions on my drive?
<rohdef> user___, the apart from that comment was another way to say I know the risks of running alpha
<maco> sudo fdisk -l
<user___> your question about the graphic chip makes me think you shouldnt use alpha ;-)
<maco> user___: its in beta freeze
<ikonia> I'm inclined to agrere
<ikonia> agre
<ikonia> agree even
<maco> rohdef: "lspci" to find graphics
<maco> and pshh it works fine
<Votan> guys, is the script folder for battery / AC power still /etc/pm/power.d and sleep.d ?
<user___> maco, ikonia thanks for the hint
<rohdef> duh! Should have thought of that
<maco> and um...ive been using jaunty on the only system i actually use since alpha 2
<maco> i had a hardy system too...until about alpha 4...then that went jaunty too
<rohdef> user___, but well I know I'm an Intel chip and just saw the note on the page, so I just wanted to be sure ;)
<Blues-Man> gaelfx, fdisk
<gaelfx> Blues-Man: doesn't seem to work, it gives me the "you did this all wrong help page"
<Blues-Man> type dmesg
<Blues-Man> and see error
<gaelfx> Blues-Man: yeah, I figured out which partition it was already, but thanks for the reply :D
<Blues-Man> np
<gaelfx> Blues-Man: wait, I think I know the problem with the mounting, for some reason, it won't accept a non-existant directory as the mount directory
<th_vdburgt> Hi all, can anybody tell me what happened to the terminal-plugin in gedit-plugins? I isn't in the package anymore? (It is still in the description)
<carl_> can i use inrepid to install ibm java  in medibuntu since it is not in jaunty  for medibuntu
<carl_> ppc user is why i am asking
<carl_> intrepid
<Blues-Man> gaelfx, you have to create the dir in media/
<DaemonFC> Linux 2.6.29 doe not seem to like "SUSPEND_MODULES="whatever"
<DaemonFC> hmmmm
<peppot> is anyone else having problems with fontconfig in jaunty? IO
<scizzo-> peppot: define fontconfig problem....
<gaelfx> Blues-Man: you are gonna hate me. ntfs-3g is apparently not installed on my system...yeah, I'm an idiot
<peppot> I'm seeing errors like here: http://rafb.net/p/jfpfKw85.html
<Blues-Man> ahah
<Blues-Man> apt-cache search ntfs-3g
<DaemonFC> looks like some things that Ubuntu does have been deprecated
<peppot> scizzo-, see url'
<DaemonFC> that's probably why we aren't seeing 2.6.29 in Jaunty
<scizzo-> peppot: getting this error on every application?
<maco> we dont have 2.6.29 because it was JUST released
<maco> and there wouldnt be time for proper testing
<DaemonFC> well, a lot of Ubuntu's default stuff generates kernel warnings because it is deprecated
<DaemonFC> usually it's as simple as just adding a .conf to the end of a file :P
<gaelfx> Blues-Man: ntfs-3g isn't even listed anywhere in package manager... :?
<DaemonFC> it still works, but probably a good idea to fix it before 2.6.30
<Blues-Man> apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfsprogs
<Blues-Man> have fun
<gaelfx> ok, nevermind, the stupid search command in synaptic doesn't seem to think that 'ntfs-3g' should be included in the search for 'ntfs'
<Blues-Man> use adept
<Blues-Man> oh if you are on kde
<gaelfx> no, I'm using the UNR variant of Jaunty, so it's all gnome
<gaelfx> it's just synaptic's search mechanism is rather...disappointing
<Votan> guys: powerTOP tells me uhci_hcd sucks, so why does modprobe -r uhci_hcd tells me that there is no such module ?
<gaelfx> FINALLY got it working. I wonder why ntfs-3g isn't included by default...
<Blues-Man> gaelfx, cause ntfs-fuse is better
<maco> Blues-Man: i thought that WAS the fuse driver
<peppot> scizzo-, not sure, I only ever saw it on ardour
<gaelfx> well, that one doesn't seem to be on my system either
<gaelfx> ok, one last question, how can I diagnose what goes wrong when I try to connect to skype? is there a particular log file i should be looking at?
<Blues-Man> yes it is is in ntfsprogs if you have apt-"got" it :)
<Blues-Man> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<Blues-Man> use the Force gaelfx
<Blues-Man> :)
<gaelfx> haha, if only I were that awesome
<flips01> gaelfx: installation worked this time ... I have some issue with this X not detecting my external screen ok
<flips01> and I do have some funny window behaviour ...
<gaelfx> flips01: well, hey, at least you got it installed!
<gaelfx> flips01: did you try to preserve your /home?
<flips01> yep, wireless worked without problem, and the X server on the live system worked better ...
<flips01> gaelfx: yes, I am now using my homedir from easypeasy 1.0 ... It's causing some weird sideeffects ... I'll have to look more into it later ...
<gaelfx> flips01: if you go to preferences and select switch desktop mode
<flips01> gaelfx: just did ... h
<flips01> but it seems I need to do some manual filtering of stuff from my .gconf and .gnome2* ...
<DaemonFC> heh, 2.6.29 has the same suspend bug that I've had since 2.6.22
<DaemonFC> but an all new workaround
<flips01> but now I gotta go ... see you later :)
<gaelfx> flips01: ok, have a good one man
<scizzo-> DaemonFC: you compiled 2.6.29 into your ubuntu setup?
<DaemonFC> Linux ryan-desktop 2.6.29-ryan1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Mar 23 20:31:31 EDT 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DaemonFC> indeed
<DaemonFC> and got the new pulseaudio and configured it to be the same as Fedora's GlitchFreeAudio spec
<DaemonFC> B-)
<acicula> is there a way to make a nice deb package of source compiled stuff, like kernels, instead of using make install etc
<DaemonFC> make-kpkg
<DaemonFC> but some of Ubuntu's pre-installed stuff can get in the way
<DaemonFC> so remove stuff like nvidia-common first
<adam7> acicula: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<DaemonFC> or else it tries to molest your new kernel and could hang the install process
<DaemonFC> not necessarily always, but 2.6.29 final didn't like it
<acicula> ah nice, but how to do it for the regular ./configure && make &&make install packages?
<DaemonFC> other than removing stuff that was intended to make working with Ubuntu kernels, the process is exactly the same as on Debian
<DaemonFC> *easier
<DaemonFC> you usually want to copy the current kernel's config as a template
<DaemonFC> but you can fix anything you find stupid/wrong with make menuconfig
<DaemonFC> Jaunty's config has a lot of debug crap enabled for example, and maybe you want it more optimized for you
<acicula> havent compiled a kernel in 5 years i think heh
<DaemonFC> and also, compiling your own kernel, it won't have an apparmor module, if you consider that a loss
<DaemonFC> I just use SELinux
<DaemonFC> I copied Fedora's SELinux Targeted policy and applied it
<acicula> well it's a bit simplistic, but it's not to bad considering it's pretty easy to use
<DaemonFC> Apparmor is easily hacked around, they even give some basic ways of doing that on Ubuntu
<DaemonFC> *Ubuntu's AppArmor documentation page
<acicula> true, but that doesnt make it completely worthless
<DaemonFC> I've never seen a distro enable something and immediately pont out on it's own site that it's worthless
<DaemonFC> that's pretty bipolar/funny
<acicula> apparmor has it's limitations sure, but it does help, and is vastly easier to configure/understand then say selinux
<DaemonFC> "Well it doesn't work, but it *is* easy to write profiles that don't work"
<DaemonFC> B-)
<DaemonFC> sounds like a Dilbert comic
<DaemonFC> it may stop some random script kiddie just banging on people's doors, but probably not anyone that knows what they're doing
<DaemonFC> that's how I'd put it
<DaemonFC> Apparmor is The Club, to SELinux's "Taking the steering wheel with you" is how I'd put it
<maco> haha
<DaemonFC> maco: I suggested that the Guest Session depending on Apparmor should be changed to a recommends
<DaemonFC> doubt they'll do it, but it would be nice to clean up the rest of this apparmor crap without losing Guest Session totally
<gaelfx> how does one create a guest account?
<maco> choose "guest session" from the fast user switch applet
<DaemonFC> you don't, you dask kliken on das button
<DaemonFC> and der komputer makes you one
<DaemonFC> B-)
<DaemonFC> *das
<DaemonFC> or how I like to explain advanced features
<DaemonFC>  Das Machine is nicht fur gefingerpoken und mittengrabben. Ist easy schnappen der springenwerk, blowenfusen und poppencorken mit spitzensparken. Ist nicht fur gewerken by das dummkopfen. Das rubbernecken sightseeren musten keepen das cotten-pickenen hands in das pockets - relaxen und watchen das blinkenlights
<ikonia> DaemonFC: english please.
<DaemonFC> :P
<DaemonFC> meh, it's more of a joke
<ikonia> then please don't say it
<ikonia> this channel is for Jaunty discussion only
<DaemonFC> right, put it this way, if you have no idea what you are doing, it may be best to delay the task until you are sufficiently competent to carry it out
<acicula> nice attitude
<acicula> gaelfx: as maco said it's generated when you switch to a guest session using the applet
<acicula> sortof anyway
<DaemonFC> it's nothing new really, it's the same thing that Userful does
<DaemonFC> it just creates an account that's deleted when you leave, right?
<gaelfx> acicula: ah, ok. Kinda weird, but I guess I oughta take what I can get
<DaemonFC> and runs a new X session on another tty I guess?
<DaemonFC> I haven't really poked at it much
<DaemonFC> really if Ubuntu wants to be useful in libraries and such, they'd emulate what Userful does, the terminal multiplexing and the guest session
<DaemonFC> they could market Ubuntu as 10 workstations with one tower
<fr500-work> how long does it take from a bug being reported to a status change (confirmed or something)
<fr500-work> i've reported some but no avail
<ikonia> freeman__: depends on the team involved
<swirvbox> I am looking for a solution for evolution to exchange 2007 on 9.04.
<swirvbox> Need to get to my email/tasks or go back to windows..
<swirvbox> Please spare me the agony :)
<ni|> any reason trackpads are having problems in jaunty?
<ni|> using ubuntu for work development
<swirvbox> My trackpad works fine
<ni|> swirvbox: weird!
<ni|> i've been using linux for years -- just was hoping to get this up relatively quickly
<ni|> and ideas?
<ni|> i have latest xserver-xorg-drivers-mouse and synaptics
<Pici> ni|: I just saw a changelog while doing a round of updates that mentioned synaptics... I don't remember what it said though.
<ni|> Pici: ah, shitty
<ni|> or good :P
<ni|> just really busy making these installers
<maco> ni|:  my trackpad's dandy too
<maco> on both laptops
<maco> oh right i should install updates
<ni|> i mean don't break your systems :)
<ni|> i have a usb mouse lol
<ni|> note: this was a daily build installer
<swirvbox> Anyone get evolution to hook to exchange 2007?  or is there an evolution specific room I should ask this question in?
<ni|> heh
<ni|> nfc
<swirvbox> I have to get it working or go back to windows 7 .. (weeps a little)
<tabgal> swirvbox, did you try it via POP or IMAP?
<fr500-work> anyone having problems with network on an r8169 network adapter?
<fr500-work> on a atom 330 board network dies when under load...
<swirvbox> I might as well be using the web interface..I really need calendar/tasks/contacts integrated.
<s0u][ight> !shedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shedule
<tabgal> swirvbox, maybe ldap works
<swirvbox> That is weird.. but I think I have also had strange network issues on an Atom based Acer One.. not sure if it is related
<swirvbox> I have read a little about OpenChange.. not sure if there is a package for 9.04
<beardbar> anyone running eve online on 9.04?
<swirvbox> boo.. openchange is alpha..
<swirvbox> guess I am heading back to Windows.  I love Ubuntu.. but for work I live and die by my email/tasks.
<swirvbox> Wish my notebook was powerful enough to have a vm of xp up all the time..
<swirvbox> Oh while I am here.. any word on the Intel GMA9x driver issues?
<erle-> is it a known issue that bootable usb disks made with jaunty-images dont boot?
<hix> installed from bootable usb-stick yesterday. worked fine.
<bluefoxicy> alpha 6, not beta cycle yet?
<s0u][ight> beta = 26/03
<bluefoxicy> since when are there 26 months
<hix> since there not only us/en ppl on this planet
<hix> lot off dd/mm  here outside your world
<hix> ;)
<bluefoxicy> YYYYMMDD
<hix> MMDDYYYY
<hix> crap
<hix> DDMMYYYY
<bluefoxicy> that's not sortable naively :P
<hix> this way also possible
<hix> hehe
<bluefoxicy> hmm.
<bluefoxicy> Synaptic lets me auto-upgrade to LTR or normal, but not beta.
<DaemonFC> bluefoxicy go to the terminal and use sudo update-manager -d
<DaemonFC> but don't close the terminal til it's done with the upgrade
<bluefoxicy> DaemonFC:  yes I know, I just have to check when it becomes beta instead of alpha
<DaemonFC> in 3 days
<DaemonFC> so you basically are only 3 days behind the beta
<DaemonFC> if you do it now
<DaemonFC> big deal, right?
<bluefoxicy> i.e. if i want to use the arbitrary (or not so) distinction that we're in feature freeze release candidate, I have to track it manually
<bluefoxicy> yeah I know
<bluefoxicy> but next time it rolls around I'll be in the dark again :P
<hix> psychologically not acceptable ;)
<DaemonFC> what do you mean?
<DaemonFC> the development branch rolls up to the current snapshot every time you update
<DaemonFC> :P
<bluefoxicy> I mean in october if I want to try the beta, but don't want to touch alpha, I have to figure out when it's going into beta
 * bluefoxicy has one machine ;)
<eMaX> re
<DaemonFC> if you keep on the Jaunty branch you'll eventually get the final release
<bluefoxicy> just current stable is horribly buggy
<eMaX> anyone here experiencing regular hard resets from time to time when opening some of the more questionable applications - like firefox?
<sammy> once upon a time, someone in here pointed out a gconf setting to restore the old update-notifier behavior... though I'm realizing as I type this that having the icon appear in the notification area doesn't do much good if it isn't checking for updates more regularly than once a day.
<DaemonFC> it works somewhat like Debian, only there I could use "Testing" or "Squeeze", Squeeze would stop at the final release, Testing would move on to the next
<bluefoxicy> heh
<sammy> eMaX: I was a few weeks ago, totem hard reset my machine once, and both java and totem killed my X session, but those issues seemed to have passed.
<DaemonFC> but since Ubuntu is merely just a new fork of Debian every 6 months with "stuff" added, there is only one testing branch, and it always becomes stable
<eMaX> probably related to nvidia and compiz, but weird. The cursor freezes, I have to wait like 1 minute, and then I get a hard reset.
<sammy> DaemonFC: which is fine for me, I don't like to test alphas when they're brand brand new. I need at least a semi-functional desktop :)
<eMaX> Happens about twice a day
<eMaX> other than that, pretty functional everything (until the next apt-get upgrade, of course)
<sammy> eMaX: I know there are lots of compiz and Xserver updates in jaunty. I'd try and reproduce it and then go bug hunting/file a bug.
<bluefoxicy> ooo
<DaemonFC> sammy: Alpha 5 was functional enough for me, it had the only new feature I care about in Jaunty
<bluefoxicy> the new version of evolution can talk to exchange
<DaemonFC> GRUB can boto an XFS volume
<eMaX> well you know it is not particularly easy to trace a bug that happens randomly, leaves you with a locked laptop and then reboots without leaving any trace of an error :)
<DaemonFC> *boot
<sammy> it's true! and those are always the hardest to find existing bugs for.
<eMaX> I'll ask #compiz for that matter
 * sammy revels in his forced micro-break and is glad workrave works in jaunty again
<DaemonFC> I always half to replace half of Ubuntu anyway cause they decided on a compromise that "works for most people"
<DaemonFC> and it always breaks something of mine
<sammy> speaking of apt-get upgrade, brb, reboot!
<sammy-afk> oh I didn't screen this. hrm.
<DaemonFC> you should not use apt-get upgrade on the testing branch as it may bring in things with broken dependencies
<DaemonFC> use aptitude safe-upgrade
 * Blues-Man poweroff
<bluefoxicy> DaemonFC:  i hate using multiple apt front-ends
<DaemonFC> you should never ever use apt-get to upgrade a testing branch
<DaemonFC> only bad things can happen
<DaemonFC> B-)
<bluefoxicy> there was another one besides aptitude I forget what
<DaemonFC> you may get lucky or it may decide to uninstall important things to make other things installable
<bluefoxicy> what's the other curses-based apt frontend?
<DaemonFC> you can use Smart
<bluefoxicy> no it started with a d or something
<DaemonFC> Smart can also understand RPMs but you should probably not use it for RPM repos
<bluefoxicy> listed things by section
<DaemonFC> unless you know what you're doing
<bluefoxicy> I used it when Debian Potato was out
<DaemonFC> dpkg?
<DaemonFC> that *is* the package manager
<bluefoxicy> uh
<bluefoxicy> it listed things
<bluefoxicy> like it would be like
<bluefoxicy> It'd have like an I or an X or U next to a package, and the package name
<bluefoxicy> or stars next to them
<DaemonFC> cool :P
<bluefoxicy> dselect
<bluefoxicy> anyway every time I ran either dselect or aptitude they picked out a bunch of packages I didn't have installed and marked them for installation
<bluefoxicy> so I stopped running either
<DaemonFC> if they update packages and the new version depends on something you don't have yet
<DaemonFC> of course they are going to install new packages
<DaemonFC> :)
<bluefoxicy> uh, they installed new admin applications and shit
<bluefoxicy> that shouldn't  happen.
<Pici> bluefoxicy: Please watch the language here.
<DaemonFC> if a new version of a meta package depends on new packages, it will also bring new things in
<DaemonFC> thats why you switch off "Treat Recommends as Dependencies"
<bluefoxicy> heh
<DaemonFC> that way I can clobber a bunch of crap that comes with Ubuntu without whackung ubuntu-desktop
<DaemonFC> B-)
<DaemonFC> *whacking
<DaemonFC> and the next ubuntu-desktop won't want it back
<DaemonFC> it's still a good idea to read and verify anything Aptitude wants to install
<zniavre> wich soft is suposed to replace gnome-screenshot  please?.
<DaemonFC> and some pacakges in Ubuntu that should be recommended by ubuntu-desktop are a dependency
<DaemonFC> without reason or purpose B-)
<bluefoxicy> o_O
<bluefoxicy> I think
<bluefoxicy> I think Jaunty just compiled something during boot
<IntuitiveNipple> bluefoxicy: That'll be DKMS in action
<DaemonFC> yeah, I removed DKMS
<bluefoxicy> IntuitiveNipple:  no more shipping binaries?
<acicula> Dynamic Kernel Module Support (DKMS) is a framework used to generate Linux kernel modules whose sources do not generally reside in the Linux kernel source tree.
<DaemonFC> that's not a recommendation btw
<IntuitiveNipple> bluefoxicy: For out-of-tree or restricted drivers, it makes more sense
<DaemonFC> if you use Ubuntu kernels, keep it
<DaemonFC> kernel-firmware is really the only kernel related package you likely want if you use your own, things like DKMS post-installing nvidia-common can fail utterly
<DaemonFC> and are a general nuisance
<DaemonFC> but great if you have an Ubuntu kernel
<DaemonFC> I may put DKMS back in if I grab VirtualBox, the kernel source for that from Ubuntu still builds for vanilla 2.6.29
<DaemonFC> I like the political answer for !dkms though, cause if it's not in the tree it usually violates the GPL and makes your kernel illegal to redistribute
<DaemonFC> or low quality out of tree drivers that really do comply with GPL
<DaemonFC> but that's what -staging is for
<DaemonFC> they mark your kernel Taint_Crap
<bh1> is there something like an updated list of ati graphics card with full support?
<bh1> for Linux generally would be fine i assume.
<bh1> I'm specifically thinking of an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<ikonia> bh1: the drivers on the ati website list the supported modles
<ikonia> modelss
<bh1> can one trust that list to be the same for Jaunty?
<rconan> anyone using jaunty with a multiscreen setup?
<rconan> I can't seem to put panels on my secondary screens
<IntuitiveNipple> rconan: Yes and yes we know :)
<IntuitiveNipple> rconan: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/336721
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336721 in xorg-server "Multiple X screens launch apps on screen 0" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ikonia> bh1: it's the driver version - not the OS
<bh1> ikonia: i should have said: whether the driver as shipped by ubuntu is identical (featurewise) to the official ati driver when the versions are the same.
<bh1> ikonia: i guess they are?
<ikonia> bh1: it's the official drivers
<ikonia> bh1: its "the" drivers from ati - just packaged in an ubuntu package to make it easy to maintain
<bh1> ikonia: ok, thanks. I'll have a look at the ati webpage.
<DaemonFC> ikonia: For the open source or FGLRX?
<DaemonFC> I'm sure he'd rather get a card that doesn't require FGLRX B-)
<ikonia> DaemonFC: he didn't ask what card to get, - he asked what the drivers supported
<DaemonFC> then it will just work on any Linux/FreeBSD with a current-ish version of X
<DaemonFC> ahhh
<bh1> right, I'm looking at getting a laptop (so I can't really choose card)
<DaemonFC> bh1: Some laptop radeons are supported by the open source drivers
<DaemonFC> I'm saying lean that way if at all possible because fglrx is crap
<DaemonFC> and no I am not exaggerating
<bh1> yes, but I'm specifically looking at a laptop which comes with a Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<DaemonFC> Intel video is fully supported too B-)
<DaemonFC> that would perform probably as well or better
<DaemonFC> hmmmm, that might work with RadeonHD
<ikonia> what make work with RadeonHD ?
<DaemonFC> http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<ikonia> DaemonFC: I know what it is you just said "that might work with radeonHD" what is "that"
<DaemonFC> <bh1> yes, but I'm specifically looking at a laptop which comes with a Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<DaemonFC> ahhh
<DaemonFC> bh1: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README
<DaemonFC> don't use the driver Ubuntu offers you if it just works out of box or you'll end up with binary blobs that don't work right
<ikonia> Use the driver ubuntu offers you - a lot of time and effort goes into testing it and providing the best possible option
<DaemonFC> nope, fglrx does not work right on a lot of cards
<DaemonFC> but Ubuntu offers it regardless
<DaemonFC> my laptop has one such device, it even supports Compiz with the open source driver
<bh1> DaemonFC: very useful. It seems the HD 3450 is supported (to some extent).
<aurel42> Can I get rid of Pulseaudio? Killing it doesn't help, it magically restarts when I try.
<DaemonFC> with the fglrx blob it goes back to slow acceleration and no compositing
<bh1> DaemonFC: your laptop has an HD 3450?
<user____> aurel42: how about aptitude purge
<DaemonFC> no, the 200m, it's an older model and fglrx does not support it
<DaemonFC> but Ubuntu detects that I have a radeon and offers it
<DaemonFC> it's utter crap, I am not joking
<ikonia> I disagree
<ikonia> it is not perfect, but it is aimed at the mass user
<aurel42> user____: well, I only wanted to kill it for this session for test purposes, but removing it will certainly help.
<DaemonFC> FGLRX drops support of older cards, it performs badly, and they're way behind new X and kernel releases
<DaemonFC> so I would just never buy a Radeon again
<dan457> the ati driver doesn't support xorg 1.6 properly yet.  I'd wait for a new version.  pro released around the time 9.04 goes stable.
<user____> aurel42: ok, i misinterpreted "get rid"
<ikonia> I think we all know the ATI card support is poor - so ranting about it, isn't going to change it
<ikonia> it's up to the user if they want to risk ATI support or not
<dan457> I have a newer onboard ati on this computer I disabled and installed an invidia card for the time being.
<DaemonFC> ikonia: Thats why I said use the X driver, if it works better
<DaemonFC> it often does
<ikonia> I didn't say it didn't but blindly refusing the ubuntu options is not the way to go
<dan457> the binary driver does work with his card, but has issues still.
<DaemonFC> so you are of the mindset of chunk any kernel tainting crap in just cause it's there?
<dan457> poor video playback for one.
<ikonia> DaemonFC: again - I didn't say that
<DaemonFC> if it works better (Nvidia vs NV) I can see  the point
<bh1> yes my current laptop has a radeon 9600 which works with both fglrx and ati.
<bh1> ati works much better though..
<bh1> suspend and such....
<DaemonFC> yes, much more careful/considerate work by dedicated people goes into the open source ati driver
<bh1> I'm just not sure about the newer ati models.
<DaemonFC> AMD just barely supports Linux cause Nvidia does
<bh1> but the comments here indicates that its not a perfect solution currently
<aurel42> user____: it was good advice, now I got audio again (without even restarting the session).
<goshawk> hi
<goshawk> is there any common adv to use for jaunty release parties?
<bh1> also, its for a work laptop, so it better work.
<DaemonFC> bh1: Neither is perfect, I just mean that if the open source driver braks 1 out of 10 things, and FGLRX is more like 9 out of 10
<DaemonFC> it's not a hard choice, heh
<DaemonFC> *breaks
<bh1> DaemonFC: hence if i want no stuff breaking. Find something else than ati?
<DaemonFC> well, Intel chipsets pretty much all work
<DaemonFC> and support Kernel Modesetting already
<DaemonFC> which no other chipset does
<DaemonFC> Nvidia works well with their proprietary driver, you get 2d only and broken multi-monitor support with the open source NV driver
<DaemonFC> if it's just a laptop and you won't be doing real hardcore gaming, I'd seek out an Intel GMA video chipset
<acicula> bh1: if you want something stable for your ati card then stick with the open source one, i had many problems with fglrx and an ati9600, though that wasnt the mobile variant
<dan457> Using nvidia binary driver here.  Multi-monitor with Xinerama on.  Xin is a bit buggy with nvidia still, but works well except for 1 issue.
<acicula> i heard good things about the driver for the new cards though
<acicula> the open source driver that is
<rconan> as far as i can tell multimonitor is unusable in jaunty at the moment
<rconan> I do have a few updates to get though
<dan457> I had to disable key repeating or my X would reset any time I held down a key too long... everything else is perfect... full 3D desktop
<rconan> dan457: ah... that's what that was
<dan457> I'm sure that will be fixed by the time 9.04 is released.
<rconan> dan457: I assume you don't use separate panels on separate screens
<dan457> running 2 X servers
<dan457> The X restarting was sooo irritating... but so simple to work around.
<bh1> i gotta take of, but thanks for your comments so far!
<rconan> dan457: how exactly do you do that?
<dan457> When I turned it on xinerama and set each screen with nvidia-settings (as root) thats how it came out.
<dan457> Worked well, so left it.
<rconan> dan457: I meant disabling the key repetition
<dan457> oh, super easy system-preferences-keyboard
<rconan> cool
<dan457> Just uncheck it.
<rconan> I'll do that once I boot back in. I'm in the livecd gchrooted etting updates at the moment.
<dan457> no more resets... of corse, no more cheating on backspace, but whatever.
<rconan> resets are much more annoying that having to tap backspace
<dan457> Can always highlight large blocks to delete instead of just holding down button anyway.
<rconan> indeed
<rconan> although I imagine I can't hold down left to highlight either
<dan457> I put up with that for 3 days before I even tried to fix it, took me 5 sec once I looked..... total facepalm moment.
<rconan> dan457: is this bug on the tracker? I can't find it
<dan457> No, I it is not last I checked.
<rconan> dan457: didn't think to add it?
<dan457> Feel free to add it though... it's any repeating key, not just backspace.  alt-ctrl-shift are not effected though.
<dan457> I'm bouncing in and out.... no time to make a proper report.
<rconan> ahah... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/324465
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324465 in xorg-server "X crashes when holding down key on non-primary screen (Xinerama)" [High,In progress]
<dan457> speaking of.... on my way out again... lol
<dan457> Good, someone did it already...
<dan457> My case didn't matter what screen... but that might be Xinerama's fault.
<dan457> doesn't do it with Xin off.
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> anyone here has problems with hard resets from time to time? is probably related to jaunty+compiz+nvidia+opening certain apps like firefox
<rconan> eMaX: are you using multiple screens?
<eMaX_> rconan, no, just multiple desktops
<eressolar> anyone know of an amarok 1.4 ppa? amarok 2 makes me rage
<sammy> I should set up a site with a feature comparison between amarok and banshee and rhythmbox and quod libet and... that other popular gtk one. it seems they all do about 75% the same things, and then it all falls apart; each of them is lacking in an area one of the other excels in.
<maco> my computer claims the battery has been removed. it has not.
<acicula> what does acpi -V say(in a terminal)
<Turl> hi
<Turl> can you help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/348043 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348043 in ubuntu "[jaunty] Screen brightness is minimal until login" [Undecided,New]
<Turl> I don't know which package it affects, or which information would be helpful
<acicula> what graphics card?
<Turl> acicula: intel one
<acicula> and what laptop might be usefull
<acicula> lenovo?
<Turl> nope, Acer Aspire 6930
<Turl> acicula: added that info to the bug report
<DaemonFC> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/136907/
<DaemonFC> heh
<Turl> DaemonFC: seems fine for me :P
<tomsdale> hm, minor but anyone else tried the weather plasmanoid in kubuntu jaunty? Sais it's raining cats and dogs outside but the sun shines. Rest of the information is correcct
<DaemonFC> Turl: I built Ext2/3/4 as modules and blacklisted them in modprobe.d
<DaemonFC> removed JFS and Reiser
<DaemonFC> and built in XFS
<DaemonFC> B-)
<Turl> ext4 ftw DaemonFC :p XFS is not bad either
<DaemonFC> the only reason I didn't remove Ext file systems is cause I may need to plug something in that's formatted that way
<DaemonFC> but I still don't see any reason to build Ext file systems into the kernel, all it means is that you bloat the kernel image for people who don't use those file systems
<o0Chris0o> alright, just had a crash and and apport popped up autmaticly to file a new bug, had to collect the information and said that it would automaticly input it to the field, it didn't seem to work exactly...
<o0Chris0o> any ideas
<acicula> DaemonFC: it's what ubuntu by default uses , and probably most people will therefor use?
<DaemonFC> meh, if you click n drool, you get Ext3
<DaemonFC> if you bother to set up the system right, you'll get Ext4 or XFS
<DaemonFC> distros tend to fall back to whatever they feel is "safest" or "most compatible"
<DaemonFC> not what performs better
<DaemonFC> this is not new
<Turl> o0Chris0o: it attaches files automatically
<Turl> but doesnt input text
<o0Chris0o> hmmm
<o0Chris0o> ok?
<o0Chris0o> I didn't see no files attached
<Turl> you get a notification on the file bug page o0Chris0o
<Turl> that says that files will be attached blah blah
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<o0Chris0o> I have no idea what the right in the text box, because all the information is in that attachment then I suppose
<o0Chris0o> write even
<Turl> write what you were doing when the app crashed
<DaemonFC> but there are better ways to go about booting up that Ubuntu is ignoring that could vut a third or more of the boot time
<DaemonFC> to worry about a 0.5 second difference which is totally within the margin of error
<o0Chris0o> Turl: alright thanks
<Turl> np o0Chris0o
<DaemonFC> I would still argue that cloning Mandriva Speedboot might be a good way forward for 9.10
<DaemonFC> there's some cases where it can go from power up to the login screen in 8 seconds or less
<DaemonFC> just by watching what things they start and when
<thopiekar> is it a know issue that bluetooth devices are not shown in the pairing wizard on gnome?
<thopiekar> hi first of all :P
<DecryptedChaos> is there a public "Beta" of Jaunty
<DecryptedChaos> i want it for KDE
<rconan> DecryptedChaos: not until thursday
<Turl> DecryptedChaos: you can get the alphas
<DecryptedChaos> is the alpha 6 decent?
<DaemonFC> I probably will need to release a "Making Jaunty behave" HowTo
<DaemonFC> when it's finalized
<calc> DaemonFC: speedboot slows down boot according to phoronix
<DaemonFC> Phoronix is a bunch of idiots
<DaemonFC> they totally botched that file system test
<DaemonFC> I don't trust them or their benchmark suite
<calc> DaemonFC: so you get a system that "looks like its booted" like eg Vista but is not usable until later
<DaemonFC> it's obvious even to someone who knows little about file systems that Ext3 can't take that kind of beating
<DaemonFC> Eric Sandeen wrote in them with a detailed correction
<DaemonFC> *into
<DecryptedChaos> anyone know of a fast server hosting the Kubnutu alpha 6 iso on a 45 mb line i'd like to putt above 400KB/s
<calc> DaemonFC: ubuntu is planning on speeding up boot more in karmic, but depending on how speedboot actually work they might implement some of it
<DaemonFC> most hard disks can't take the kind of workload they claimed to run
<DaemonFC> but Ext3 can't even handle it on equipment that could
<calc> DaemonFC: which workload is that?
<DaemonFC> deleting 200 4 GB files a second
<DaemonFC> XFS and Ext4 could both handle it provided the hardware could
<DaemonFC> Ext3 would fall over and die
<crdlb> DecryptedChaos: torrent?
 * calc doesn't see anything about that in this article, heh
<thopiekar> hmm.. how is it possible to remove all bluez settings? I think my old settings from intrepid are corrupt for jaunty..
<rconan> thopiekar: you could try purging it with apt and reinstalling
<rconan> not sure which packages you need to do that for though
<DaemonFC> calc: http://phoronix-test-suite.com/pipermail/trondheim-pts_phoronix-test-suite.com/2008-December/000077.html
<DaemonFC> they can't even understand Bonnie++ output
<thopiekar> arn't there settings in gconf of the bluetooth applet?
<DaemonFC> so why do you trust anything they say?
<thopiekar> rconan: ?
<rconan> thopiekar: I don't know anything about bluez but you can make apt remove a package including its configuration files
<thopiekar> would a purge of the applet package clean-up my user-settings too?
<rconan> thopiekar: no
<thopiekar> hmm
<rconan> thopiekar: you'd have to delete them. they'll be in the dot files in the home dir though
<calc> DaemonFC: heh yea they do seem to not understand :\
<DaemonFC> There are some 10,000 RPM hard disks out there that might be fast enough to provide that kind of performance, which would be easy for XFS and Ext4 since they only have to free an Extent
 * thopiekar is trying it out..
<DaemonFC> Ext3 has to go block by block making it tens of times slower
 * rconan hopes that jaunty will be usable on his multiscreen setup once these updates finish
<DaemonFC> the first thing I noticed about XFS was when I deleted a 4.4 GB DVD ISO image and BAM, gone!
<DaemonFC> Ext3 takes about 5-6 seconds
<DaemonFC> easily
<Turl> DaemonFC: ext4 does it incredibly fast too
<rconan> is that through optimisation of the block by block approach or a shift to the other approach?
<DaemonFC> yes, that is due to Extents, Ext4 has many of XFS's features
<DaemonFC> but not all
<thopiekar> does libbluetooth3 contain configs?
<rconan> no idea
<thopiekar> hmm I don't think so..
<rconan> I've never been able to find a good way of working out which package provides configuration files
<crdlb> the configuration is probably in your home dir
<DaemonFC> XFS can still eeek out performance over Ext4 in many ways, but it's an inch, not the mile between it and Ext3
<crdlb> and therefore would not be affected by purging
<thopiekar> crdlb: yes i will remove them after I have reinstalled bluez...
<thopiekar> :)
<rconan> thopiekar: thinking about it further you probably just need to run through your home dir and delete all relevant dot files
<DaemonFC> if you're wanting every drop of performance and/or you run into fragmentation problems with Ext3/4, go with XFS
<crdlb> that's the _only_ thing you need to do
<crdlb> reinstalling packages is almost always useless
<DaemonFC> xfs_fsr can scan for fragmented files and move them to newer more contiguous space, Ext4 will have e4defrag which does the same thing
<DaemonFC> but it's nowhere near ready
<DaemonFC> you may see that in 10.04 LTS
<DaemonFC> as part of e2fsprogs
<Turl> DaemonFC: for that time, PCs will use SSD disks which don't suffer from fragmentation
<calc> heh i would stay away from ext4 defrag for a year or so after its available, xfs defrag ate my hard drive a few years ago
<Turl> :P
<rconan> out of interest can you upgrade an ext3 to ext4 like you could with ext2 to ext3
<calc> Turl: ssd is no where near ready yet, even the nice Intel ones are limited to 20GB/day
<crdlb> rconan: yes, but you probably shouldn't, imho
<Turl> rconan: you can, but it won't be as speedy as a new one
<rconan> was wondering because I have some 500GB ext3 drives which I'm unlikely to be able to backup and change
<rconan> guess I should wait until I can get a bigger one and copy to a new ext4 part
<DaemonFC> I have xfs_fsr wake up every hour and make one pass
<DaemonFC> that way the file system can never really be fragmented
<crdlb> lol
<rconan> I thought ext at least was unlikely to ever produce fragmentation due to the reserved space
<Cycom> rconan: I don't trust ext4 yet. it ate my /home
<DaemonFC> it takes maybe a few seconds in the background, doesn't interrupt me, keeps my disks fast
<DaemonFC> B-)
<rconan> I'm certainly not going to change them for a long time
<calc> rconan: everything fragments A LOT with real world usage
<rconan> at least until it's default in a couple of distros so it gets some proper testing
<crdlb> Cycom: but I bet it did it quickly!
<calc> rconan: especially if you ever use bittorrent
<DaemonFC> rconan: Ext3 can fragment and does, run e2fck in READ ONLY mode
<Cycom> crdlb: VERY quickly :)
<DaemonFC> and on exit it will tell you how much
<rconan> DaemonFC: why in read only?
<DaemonFC> never run e2fsck in repair mode on a mounted file system, it will destroy everything
<rconan> they aren't mounted
<Cycom> crdlb: before it ate it, I did notice it was BLINDINGLY fast, but it still is a bit unsettling that it's just like "whoops! Lost the journal! Whoops! All your files are now near-randomly named in Lost and Found"
<DaemonFC> well have at it then
<DaemonFC> B-)
<rconan> and afaik it just exits saying the fs is mounted
<DaemonFC> it will give you a printout on how many blocks are non contiguous
<DaemonFC> and the overall percentage
<rconan> do you need a flag?
<DaemonFC> not that I know of
<rconan> it just says /dev/sdf1: clean, 35677/30531584 files, 110441925/122096000 blocks
 * rconan consults the manpage
<DaemonFC> try e2fsck -v
<rconan> same
<rconan> ah... -f to make it actually check
<DaemonFC> I don't have any Ext file systems
<DaemonFC> or I'd investigate
<DaemonFC> :P
<DaemonFC> just SWAP and / on XFS
<rconan> I wasn't sure about using ext3 on these
<rconan> but I decided reliability and support were the most critical things
<rconan> far more important than speed
<DaemonFC> you really should not use Ext3 if Ext4 or XFS are options
<DaemonFC> you should choose one of those
<rconan> ext4 was still in development
<DaemonFC> Jaunty can have /boot on XFS as of Alpha 5
<DaemonFC> so all you need is /
<rconan> no need to complicate it
<rconan> boot I always have on ext2 if it is separate
<DaemonFC> I filed a bug on that cause it was angering me since forever
<DaemonFC> and one of the Ubuntu developers got back to me later saying the GRUB he just uploaded enabled that
<DaemonFC> so good deal
<DaemonFC> :)
<rconan> hmm... fsck is slow
<DaemonFC> you never have to run fsck on XFS
<DaemonFC> it does it every boot automagically
 * thopiekar can't find the config files of bluez-gnome in his home-folder..
<DaemonFC> it can repair most corruption itself
<rconan> i never normally run fsck on ext3
<rconan> well... not with -f
<DaemonFC> there's an xfs_repair that you can use for serious fs damage
<DaemonFC> but the volume should be offline
<DaemonFC> there's also xfs_dump for making backups, and xfs_restore for restoring them
<DaemonFC> think of it as snapshots just not as pretty and a lot more labor intensive
<rconan> never thought much of filesystem level backup
<DaemonFC> but Ext4 still has nothing like it
<rconan> never thought it was worth it
<DaemonFC> with Ext3/4 you still have to tar
<DaemonFC> lmao
<rconan> just rsync all the files to somewhere
<rconan> much better
<rconan> otherwise you waste so much time on the second backup
<DaemonFC> I like what Torvalds said "I never make backups, hundreds of people do that for me
<rconan> that was about git right?
<DaemonFC> yeah
<rconan> still not used git all that much
<DaemonFC> I pull from Linus' tree and cherry pick some extra patches sometimes from -mm or whatever
<rconan> stuck with darcs on the main project I work on
<DaemonFC> but having all -mm patches cause you can is stupid
<rconan> i used to use igno molnar's tree but had to stop
<DaemonFC> basically if you get anything from Andrew Morton's tree you should know what you need, why, and that it could break anything
<DaemonFC> with 2.6.29 I didn't see anything else that was terribly important, so I just built from the Linus tree
<rconan> i just use the ubuntu kernel now
<rconan> I'm not changing anything so I just want it to work
<DaemonFC> your mileage may vary, some parts may represent a choking hazard for people with the mentality of small children
<DaemonFC> batteries not included
<DaemonFC> there's some nice new XFS features in the pipeline
<DaemonFC> but they're too experimental for me
<DaemonFC> I tend not to try anything too high risk wrt my fs
<DaemonFC> I may have to sanitize Jaunty and do an unofficial LiveCD
<rconan> well... that took some time
<rconan> (7.9% non-contiguous)
<DaemonFC> if they don't fix some things
<DaemonFC> hmmmm, that's pretty havy
<DaemonFC> *heavy
<rconan> DaemonFC: bear in mind beta is out on thursday so there will be a push for that
<dan457> Custom CD's are nice.
<dan457> I use mostly to save time on new installs..... my favorite apps and updates already done....
<dan457> Well, live DVD that is.. hehe
<rconan> ability to paste a list of packagenames into the installer would be good
<DaemonFC> they need to use PulseAudio 0.9.15
<DaemonFC> or else it will be full of bugs
<rconan> they need to not use PulseAudio
<dan457> pulse will be good... one day.....
<rconan> i don't really see waht it adds other than a pointless layer of complexity
<DaemonFC> 0.9.15 addresses so much crap
<DaemonFC> they will use that if they have any sense
<rconan> what version is in now?
<DaemonFC> if they don't, you'll need to hunt down a PPA
<rconan> if it's 0.9 series it might get in
<DaemonFC> they have 0.9.14, the Snap Crackle Pop version
<DaemonFC> I switched to 0.9.15 and did timer-based (glitch free)
<DaemonFC> theirs also causes severe problems on Intel HD Audio
<dan457> Well, if they don't i'll break down and make a 0.9.15 from source.... for now i'll wait so see if they do that by release date... only some things sound crapy atm... most play ok.
<DaemonFC> nope
 * DaemonFC goes to get the log
<DaemonFC> Mar 22 18:38:56 ryan-desktop pulseaudio[3386]: alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 16000 Hz.
<DaemonFC> Mar 22 18:38:56 ryan-desktop pulseaudio[3386]: alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support 2 channels, changed to 1.
<DaemonFC> Mar 22 18:38:56 ryan-desktop pulseaudio[3386]: module-alsa-source.c: Your kernel driver is broken: it reports a volume range from 18.00 dB to 18.00 dB which makes no sense.
<dan457> :-(
<DaemonFC> so it switches from stereo to mono, from 44,100 HZ to 16,000 and can't make sense of the new-ish Intel driver
<rconan> sounds like an alsa bug to me
<DaemonFC> nope
<DaemonFC> when I go to 0.9.15, all that's left is the third entry
<DaemonFC> and that seems harmless
<dan457> Well, you are running your own kernel.
<DaemonFC> nope
<DaemonFC> that was from an Ubuntu kernel
<DaemonFC> I installed their 2.6.28 to see if I had done something wrong
<dan457> The generic one you complied still does it?
<DaemonFC> and this is also a listed bug in Launchpad
<dan457> Ah
<DaemonFC> by other Jaunty users
<DaemonFC> yeah, it's definitely a Pulseaudio bug
<DaemonFC> and 0.9.15 fixes enough stuff that it works reasonably well again
<dan457> Well, pulseauto 0.9.15 hasn't been released yet... you download a csv?
<DaemonFC> I got it out of a PPA
<DaemonFC> the one Jaunty uses is so badly broken I had no choice really
<dan457> PPA?
<rconan> personal package archive
<dan457> I know you can git the development sources from the author, is that what you mean?
<rconan> sounds like you need to isolate the patches which fix your problem and backport them to the ubuntu version
<DaemonFC> https://launchpad.net/~themuso/+archive/ppa
<rconan> that is unless 0.9.15 is gonna come out and get in ubuntu before thursday
<DaemonFC> then you can apt-get upgrade to them
<dan457> ok.
<dan457> I will wait and hope, since I don't realy *need* the bugfix.  if not by release date next month i'll have to do that.
<rconan> your waiting on these: http://www.pulseaudio.org/query?status=assigned&status=new&status=reopened&group=status&milestone=0.9.15
<rconan> it wont get released without those fixed and ubuntu wont include it unreleased
<DaemonFC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/348099
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348099 in pulseaudio "RFE: Please update Jaunty to Pulseaudio 0.9.15" [Undecided,New]
<DaemonFC> the worst they can do is say no
<dan457> ya.
<LordKow> if you look at the number of ubuntu updates to 0.9.14 i dont think they will
<LordKow> i've updated to 0.9.15 and had quite a few issues arise (whether they were ubuntu fixes in 0.9.14 or not i do not know)
<DaemonFC> I may try the Ubuntu version of Pulseaudio again when it's released
<DaemonFC> all I need to do is uninstall these, remove the PPA, refresh, and install
<DaemonFC> :P
<LordKow> it's not that easy to downgrade either without at least temporarily breaking your deb package mgmt
<rconan> you can select version in synaptic can't you?
<DaemonFC> it's easy as long as they don't depend on something critical in the system
<LordKow> kind of but not really when it comes to downgrading
<DaemonFC> Pulseaudio still doesn't have lots of external dependencies
<DaemonFC> right?
<LordKow> DaemonFC, i remember doing that and a few packages simply wouldnt downgrade therefore none of the other pulse packages would downgrade
<LordKow> i finally had to use dpkg to remove all the pulse packages, force-depends... --purge, then reinstall the ubuntu packages
<DaemonFC> heh
<scizzo-> evening
<slytherin> any users interested in providing some feedback on dvd playback. I have already got at least one report that it is broken in totem-gstreamer, I would like some feedback on the package I have prepared.
<Halow> slytherin:  Totem-gstreamer has been working fine for me.
<slytherin> Halow: it is broken for some type of DVDs (I am not sure which type).
<DaemonFC> use VLC
<slytherin> Halow: do you also have menus working?
<slytherin> DaemonFC: it is broken in totem, vlc, mplayer
<Halow> slytherin: I do. I haven't come across any that gave me a problem.
<slytherin> Halow: that is what makes this bug hard to analyse.
<DaemonFC> even with libdvdcss2?
<slytherin> DaemonFC: yes
<joshua24> hi all
<joshua24> just to strike up some conversation........ how is notify-osd working for everyone?
<slytherin> joshua24: works fine for me except some flickering sometimes.
<joshua24> i havent seen the flickering... yet
<joshua24> =)
<DaemonFC> I removed the indicator crapplet
<DaemonFC> notify-osd is working
<DaemonFC> meet the new notifications, same as the old notifications
<DaemonFC> mmmmm
<gsuveg> re
<DaemonFC> the DVD playback is broken
<DaemonFC> :(
<joshua24> that sucks...
<joshua24> i havent gotten around to testing that either
<gsuveg> i want install netbook remix on my acer one
<joshua24> just installed jaunty yesterfay
<gsuveg> and i cant install te remix :(
<DanaG> oh yeah, try having two notification bubbles up at the same time... and you'll see that there's no way to get both out of the way at the same time.
<DanaG> Easy way to get this: change volume, and skip tracks in a supported app, at the same time.
<joshua24> i cant even click outta them
<joshua24> just hover hide
<rww> joshua24: that's by design.
<DanaG> Yeah, buty how do you hover over wo at once?
<DanaG> but how do you hover over two at once?
<DanaG> And another thing: try hitting and holding the volume-up key... and then try decreasing volume again.
<DanaG> You'lll find it laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags.
<slytherin> DaemonFC: refer to bug 342890 please
<nemo> DanaG: you mean the lil' notify popups in the lower right?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/342890/+text)
<nemo> like, those notify-send would generate?
<DanaG> Lower-right?  You mean upper-right?
<DaemonFC> slytherin: Hold on a sec
<joshua24> back now
<joshua24> had to put some dishes away =P
<nemo> DanaG: that's why I mentioned notify-send :)
<DaemonFC> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7060/screenshotb.png
<DaemonFC> I got it working B-)
<nemo> I guess not
<joshua24> nice pic daemon.... yahell messenger??? lol i wish it WAS called that
<DanaG> It sits there BLINKING "omg, I'm at maximum volume!" at you.
<DanaG> NO shit, sherlock!
<DanaG> Now how about stopping blinking and twitching at me, and let me turn down the volume?
<slytherin> DaemonFC: how?
<joshua24> seroisly
<gsuveg> i see BusyBox... and (initramfs)
<DanaG> Or, if I skip 5 tracks in quodlibet... it'll take over a minute for it to show the latest track name,
<gsuveg> and dont come out X :(
<gsuveg> in netbook remix
<gsuveg> what can i do ?
<DanaG> and it makes it damn hard to figure out what track I'm on.
<DaemonFC> slytherin VLC plays it
<DanaG> while (true); do notify-send yo 1 && notify-send yo 2; done;
<DanaG> ^C
<DaemonFC> Totem kind of does
<DanaG> Try that... and you'll see the horrid lag and cpu-rapeage.
<slytherin> gsuveg: if you are seeing busybox then you are not inside X
<joshua24> i hate the volume thing, in the specs it said {We will show the old volume for 500MS then new volume so we get graphics to show that volume changed}, no DIP it changed I hit the dang button to change it on a MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD for crying in a bucket
<DanaG> oh wait.. that's tracker eating my cpu.
<gsuveg> slytherin, yes i know :(
<slytherin> DaemonFC: so, it means it was not broken, right
<DanaG> Very, very, very bad design:
<LordKow> does everyone else seem to have buffering issues with x264 streams?
<DanaG> Notifications should NEVER EVER EVER slow down the volume changes!
<slytherin> gsuveg: then what is your question exactly?
<gsuveg> slytherin, but why ;(
<DaemonFC> http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/9840/screenshotfbb.png
<DaemonFC> guess not
<DaemonFC> just Totem is a crappy DVD player still B-)
<DanaG> Imagine seeing it at max volume... and being TOTALLY UNABLE to reduce volume.. because it's sitting there BLINKING at you!
<gsuveg> i cant it install netbook remix
<gsuveg> on my acer one, alpha-6
<DaemonFC> notifications make the screen flash
<DaemonFC> if you watch a video full screen during one
<slytherin> gsuveg: when you see busybox it means some problem with initramfs. Try booting form some old kernel still available in your grub menu.
<joshua24> hmm, cant see IRC messages in notify-osd now. i closed buddy list, minimized this window yet STILL i see no notifications
<joshua24> in pidgin
<gsuveg> i try boot from ubs
<joshua24> btw
<gsuveg> so my old ubuntu works ;)
<sebsebseb> ok
<slytherin> DaemonFC: totem does not handle all the playback, it is the backend (gstreamer or xine) that handles it.
<slytherin> gsuveg: what is ubs?
<DaemonFC> Totem is at fault
<DanaG> Oh, and try installing and using service-discovery-applet with notifications.
<joshua24> any hope here? or am i screwed. sly: he meant USB
<DaemonFC> it can't handle DVD menus well
<slytherin> joshua24: do you have notification plugin enabled in pidgin?
<DanaG> On the old notification daemon, you'd get it spamming a bunch of notifications all at once for all the services it found (that is, if you enabled notifications)....
<joshua24> it worked earlier, bout ten mins ago
<gsuveg> slytherin, sry. usb drive
<slytherin> DaemonFC: it handles them well enough now.
<DanaG> ... but in the new one, it'll sit there for 15 MINUTES, blocking all other notifications!
<dtchen> why the heck has gconfd-2 been writing at 15.5 K/s to my disk since login?
<DanaG> I'm fine with the not being clickable.... but this hardcoded lag really sucks.
<DanaG> And this hardcoded glossy black... clashes quite vividly with my theme.
<DanaG> Oh, and gnome-power-manager doesn't even USE the new notifications for me.
<slytherin> gsuveg: what I am saying is try booting from hard disk itself with old kernel entry and then update the packages.
<LordKow> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr avcodec needs to buffer the entire stream for x264 before it actually plays it
 * DanaG switches to gnome-stracciatella-session
<slytherin> DanaG: file a bug and make sure you have all the updates installed before that.
<DanaG> Which bug?  =þ
 * joshua24 will be back in a sec, gotta restart pidgin
<DanaG> Easy test case:
<DanaG>  while (true); do notify-send yo 1 && notify-send yo 2; done;
<DanaG> let it run for, oh, 5 seconds.
<DanaG> Then watch it spam you for 15 minutes.
<slytherin> DanaG: about notification bot working in gnome-power-manager
<gsuveg> slytherin, maybe i wait with upgrade ;)
<DaemonFC> Nvidia's newer drivers have great DVD playback features
<joshua24> back now
<ikonia> DaemonFC: if you could check your PM's please.
<DanaG> STill spamming me.
<RAOF> DaemonFC: Such as?  mpeg2 decoding acceleration is pretty boring.
<DaemonFC> meh, only if you don't use mpeg2
<joshua24> of course it didnt work
<joshua24> notify told me NOTHING that happened when i was workin just now
<DanaG> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> With the old notification-daemon, it would show them all for however long you let it send them... and then it'd be DONE.
<DanaG> On the new one, it's like the damned energizer bunny....
<DanaG> ... yeah.
<RAOF> DaemonFC: I mean, it's boring because my CPU can decode it faster than parsing the stream & setting up the mpeg2 acceleration engine.  You need to have an _ancient_ CPU before performance at mpeg2 decoding is a problem.
<RAOF> mpeg4 & VC-1, on the other hand, _are_ usefully accelerated.
<DanaG> How about I just tell you when it STOPS spamming me with the damned notifications.
<DanaG> Wow, and xorg is eating 60% CPU.  Thanks, notify-osd.
<RAOF> DanaG: There's meant to be a limit to the size of the notification queue; I think it was... 20?  Or maybe 200 :).  You might want to suggest a shortening of the queue.
<DanaG> And while it's at it, no other apps can use the osd.
<DanaG> For example, pidgin notifications aren't appearing.
<RAOF> Not quite true.  Anything that sends an urgent notification will get through.
<DanaG> oh, and while it's doing that loop... now add some volume changes to the mix... and watch as you can't hover-hide both notifications at once.
<joshua24> still no notification in pidgin. maybe its cuz it thiinks IRC would bog up the notify?
<DanaG> That notification delaying the volume changes... is royally stupid.
<joshua24> ok dana... we get it now.
<DanaG> Picture this: you try to increase volume, but accidentally hold it down too long... now your music is blasting... and you can't do a damn thing about it, because it's still blinking "omg, I'm at max volume!" at you.
<DanaG> =þ
<joshua24> its a pain in the arse, we get it
<DanaG> wait, notify-osd shows device-detection?
<DanaG> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/NotifyOSD
<DanaG> Or rather, is supposed to... ?
<DanaG> Might be nice to make it hide all bubbles when you hover over any bubble.
<Halow> I've never seen it detect any devices.
<rww> me either
<Halow> Or say anything about power management, for that matter. We have random brown/blackouts, and my UPS has kicked up a few times during my testing.
<dtchen> ah, it's similar to bug 293535. nuking ~/.gconf did the trick.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293535 in gconf "CPU always 100% CPU " [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293535
<dtchen> thanks, iotop.
<acicula> hey i can remove someone from my ignore list i see
<sgodsell> hey does the alpha version of ubuntu have xorg 1.6?
<acicula> yes
<sgodsell> and xrandr 1.3?
<acicula> think itsays so on the jaunty/alpha page
<acicula> that too iirc
<acicula> and 28
 * acicula comes with preempt compiled in
<sgodsell> 2.6.28 kernel you mean?
<RAOF> Although you'll also need drivers that support xrandr 1.3.  I know nouveau does, not sure about anything else.
<acicula> yep :)
<thiebaude> im waiting for the 2.6.29 kernal
<sgodsell> its already out
<thiebaude> how can i get it
<sgodsell> released last night
<acicula> thought i saw a relase post about that
<acicula> thiebaude: git ?
<sgodsell> kernel.org
<slytherin> thiebaude: you will have to wait till someone from kernel team makes a package.
<thiebaude> slytherin: ok
<DanaG> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29/
<DanaG> Just be aware things like fglrx need patches.
<thiebaude> i'll keep checking my updates
<DanaG> And it won't have the fix for the audio glitches.
<rww> DanaG: fglrx needs patches for *everything*. It takes less time for me to reboot into Windows to play games than it does for me to figure out what's broken fglrx on any given day so I can get WINE working >.>
 * DanaG just uses radeon.
<berniv6> DanaG: do you know whether it has the updated radeon drm for r600?
<DanaG> fglrx has never (except for 8.543) done anything but panic for me.
<DanaG> I'm not sure about the drm modules in that one.
<rww> berniv6: in what, .29 or Jaunty?
<DanaG> I'm also not sure if Jaunty default kernel has r6xx-r7xx-support branch.
<berniv6> rww: .29, I know it's in jaunty's default 2.6.28
<DanaG> rww: i'd actually like to know about both.  =þ
<hmw> fglrx has been sent from big capitalists to irritate us freedom loving linux users.
<thiebaude> haha
<rww> DanaG: It's either in Jaunty or going to be in Jaunty soon. Dunno about .29.
<DanaG> But hey, look at the alternative: you could be stuck with nouveau.
<rww> lol
<DanaG> On an nv17 laptop I have around here, nouveau just plain hammers both cpu and hard drive -- yes, somehow it makes everything such as gnome-panel and nautilus hammer the hard drive.
<acicula> i used flgrx for 5 minutes, and then decided i could live without 3d acceleration
<hmw> i tried to make it work for a certain configuration, took me 20hrs to get it fully up the first time. then i wanted to play a game and needed to switch to single head. another 10 hours. it just does *something* but nothing predictable. especially if you mix a radeon dualehead card with a pci voodoo banshee... i will not try that again.
<DanaG> That's no surprise... fglrx breaks *, and nvidia breaks *.
<DanaG> You can't use one image for both {nvidia or ATI} hardware and intel hardware, for example.
<DanaG> ... unless you use the open-source drivers.
<nemo> Tracker here has decided to freeze up for around a day now on attempt to idnex a tiny little evolution folder
<DanaG> ... in which case, ati > nvidia.
<nemo> at least, that is what lsof says it is doing
<hmw> when i can afford to actually *buy* hardware (i use srcap material), i will certainly buy one for linux.
<nemo> is there something I can do to smack tracker upside the head besides blowing away .cache/tracker ?
<DanaG> hah, notify-osd is still spamming me.
<RAOF> nemo: It shouldn't be indexing that at all; it won't work :)
<nemo> well. it has it open...
<nemo>  /home/nemo/.evolution/mail/imap/nemo@m8y.org/folders.db
<nemo> also has open mail/local/Templates and mail/local/Inbox
<nemo> complete reboots of system haven't helped at all
<nemo> new process spins its heels at 100% of free CPU in same place
<hmw> any new bug since yesterday? interesting stuff solved?
<gsuveg> bye
<kopete> Wine. With 8.04 Wine was changed. From official repository and from winehq.org. I can't execute "wine program" from home directory, only "wine program.exe". In other directories All works fine.
<gaviscon> hi
<gaviscon> can anyone please advise, why my eyes hurt when on ubuntu. current res is 1164x864 75.
<acicula> seems an odd resolution?
<kopete> It is a bug now. Second. In kkrieger font is like in Windows with 7.04 and 7.10. With 8.04 and 8.10 it is other font. I tried Wine 0.9.53, 1.0.0 and 1.1.16 with clear 7.10 and 8.04 from livecd
<hmw> maybe antialiased fonts?
<dupondje> update to Jaunty breaks dmraid, aptitude reinstall dmraid is needed, maby that would be cool if it would happen automaticly :)
<gaviscon> 1152x864 75
<kopete> Thank you for iso mounting in 8.04
<DanaG> 75hz?  On CRT?
<DanaG> Well, that'd be why... try 85Hz.
<DanaG> If not, then I don't know... I've never heard of an 1152x864 LCD.
<gaviscon> DanaG: lemme try
<nemo> bah. guess I'll just blow away tracker
<nemo> stupid lil' thing
<hmw> tracker is for indexing files to speed up certain apps, right?
<kopete> Now Wine thinks that this is CD-ROM, not a hard disk. In 7.10 it was not. 3. In WMP9.0 with 7.10 and any Wine i see visualization. It changes when I play music. In 8.04-8.10 it doesn't change with mp3...
<RAOF> No; tracker is desktop search.
<hmw> aah... sounds like locate
<acicula> it indexes file content
<hmw> ic, thx.
<kopete> 4. Offician Wine's binary has a trouble with pixel shaders in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and Morrowind. Only compilation with Mesa 3D has this bug. If nvidia-glx-dev installed and if do fakeroot apt-get -b source wine, pixel shaders works in this games too. Maybe, we need binaries specially for nvidia? Without bug?
<hmw> lol only update since yesterday is update manager
<dupondje> http://pastebin.com/d22f87c43
<dupondje> bug ? :)
<hmw> out of curiosity: how do you trigger this, dupondje?
<dupondje> just boot :P
<hmw> ah... that end trace got me confused... sure its boot... hmm.
<dupondje> else Jaunty seems working nice :)
<berniv6> rww/DanaG: r6xx drm is not in the 2.6.29 package
<wolfgang> hey guys.. how to disable ipv6 on jaunty? can't find a /etc/modprobe.d/aliases or equivalent
<hmw> wolfgang: its not built into the kernel :(
<hmw> s/not/now
<wolfgang> o.o
<wolfgang> oh.
<wolfgang> that is.. rahter not good.
<hmw> m-hm.
<wolfgang> so.. i simply can't disable it?
<hmw> you could compile your own kernel
<rww> I swear there was another way of doing that...
<wolfgang> guess i couldn't ^^
<wolfgang> well.. i would also use some kind of workaround..
<berniv6> wolfgang: you should fix your problem with IPv6 :-)
<wolfgang> i don't really need it disabled.. i just don't want it to be used by e.g. opera
<hmw> wolfgang: look at tht 4th last entry of http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1026105.html - maybe this helps you
<wolfgang> (it is pretty much pissing me off to wait 20 seconds until a page starts loading)
<wolfgang> will do, thanks
<hmw> i am luckily not expiriencing problems with this ipv6 issue. What is needed, to get running into the bug?
<wolfgang> hm, doesn't really.
<wolfgang> hmw: opera ;)
<hmw> wolfgang: i fear you gotta look out for some kernel building tutorial. shouldnt be too hard after all.
<wolfgang> i had this issue on my other computer with 8.10 on it.. and on this one with 9.04
<wolfgang> hmw: hm, okay..
<wolfgang> if i can get the same kernel somewhere and just am able to disable this one feature.. it shouldn't be too difficult
<hmw> my impression is, that you need a "bad" isp for that bug. Anyone can direct me into the right direction? I'd like to understand the problem
<wolfgang> you might be right.. or a 'bad' router
<berniv6> hmw: usually its a bad soho router
<wolfgang> which doesn't understand that it gets ipv6 signals.. or something like that
<berniv6> hmw: which does not answer to AAAA queries to the integrated DNS proxy
<berniv6> so instead of getting an immediate "there's no v6 for this website" the client gets no answer (-> timeout)
<wolfgang> actually i'd prefer just having an isp which provides ipv6 instead of disabling it in my kernel :)
<hmw> wolfgang: disabling is a bad solution in the long run. We should fix the problem instead of hiding below a v4 rock...
<wolfgang> i agree..
<hmw> but if it is bad routers, i wonder, if it can be solved at all?
<wolfgang> exactly!
<berniv6> hmw: there are two solutions (well, three to be exact)
<wolfgang> but i think, my interface should no, that it has no ipv6-connection.
<berniv6> a) upgrade router firmware
<wolfgang> is up to date.
<berniv6> b) don't use the router as resolver, but use the ISP ones
<wolfgang> i don't know whether this really is a possible solution, you're sure it is?
<hmw> wolfgang: b) sounds quite reasonable to me
<berniv6> c) all previous ubuntu releases for the last two+ years patched glibc not to send AAAA queries at all when no global v6 address was configured, but a lot has changed in glibc 2.9
<berniv6> wolfgang: works just fine
<abarbaccia> is there no sound in flash currently?
<gaviscon> how can i upgrade X-server to 1.6 ?
<wolfgang> hm.. so i would need to edit my resolv.conf to something with some other dns-server in it?
<DanaG> berniv6: ah.
<wolfgang> that's it?
<scizzo-> gaviscon: what do you mean really?
<berniv6> wolfgang: yes, try wether that helps
<wolfgang> @ c) i'm not so into those libs.. i don't really understand that
<wolfgang> okay, will do.
<hmw> abarbaccia: i hear sound on youtube
<wolfgang> btw. does your nick imply that you're using ipv6? :D
<abarbaccia> hmw: which flashplayer are you using?
<hmw> nonfree
<berniv6> wolfgang: yes :-)
<wolfgang> :)
<abarbaccia> hmw: odd. im not getting any audio output from flash - let me run ff in a terminal and see if theres output. doubtful thought
<berniv6> DanaG: and I fail to build a new drm.ko/radeon.ko for this kernel (it builds but complains about missing symbol init_mm on loading), so I'm downgrading :-(
<abarbaccia> hmw: pulseaudio and firefox are spiking my CPU
<hmw> abarbaccia: i have similar problems with skype... but had worse problems in 8.10
<sgodsell> gaviscon, but there is no guarentee that it will work.
<dtchen> abarbaccia: you should at least use my test kernel (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/)
<dtchen> abarbaccia: also, make sure that the Flash stream hasn't been migrated/redirected to a null source. you can use pavucontrol to check.
<sgodsell> gaviscon, or you can just install 9.04 alpha if you want to be man enough  ;-)
<gaviscon> p
<abarbaccia> dtchen: whats the differences in your kernel and current jaunty?
<abarbaccia> doubtful its a kernel level setting though considering audio works through gstreamer and other apps
<wolfgang> guess i'll have to restart networking
<wolfgang> brb
<wolfgang> i hope.. ;)
<dtchen> abarbaccia: see my git tree, specifically the pcm branch
<rww> Hrm. When I run pavucontrol I get a "Connection failed: Connection refused" error and it quits =/
<dtchen> abarbaccia: (the kernel is a separate stability issue)
<rww> oh. pulseaudio isn't running. but my sound still works. weird.
<god-mok> yay, kde freezed, had to hard restart, and now my home is gone again :>
<dtchen> rww: because alsa is being used.
<god-mok> fsck can't correkt anything... damn
<rww> dtchen: I figured. I don't remember telling it to do that, though =/
<dtchen> rww: if you're using GNOME, autoaudiosink falls back to alsasink if pulsesink is unavailable
<wolfgang> worked perfectly.. i chose to use some opendns servers :)
<berniv6> wolfgang: great ... what vendor/model/firmware version is your router?
<wolfgang> d-link dir-855
<wolfgang> 1.12EU
<berniv6> bah
<wolfgang> dislike dlink? :)
<berniv6> that's a recent box :-(
<wolfgang> ah, yes.. it very much is
<berniv6> do you have "dig" on your system?
<wolfgang> it arrived today.. but my fritzbox also didn't always handle it correctly.
<berniv6> try "dig -t aaaa www.heise.de @<routerip>"
<rww> that reminds me, I need to go set up opendns on my router
<berniv6> does that give an answer immediately?
<DanaG> Mmm, opendns... got bogus-nxdomain?
<wolfgang> yes, it does
<berniv6> wolfgang: NOERROR or SERVFAIL? (status, in the first few lines)
<DanaG> Oddest DNS error I've ever seen: REFUSED.
<DanaG> Like the DNS server REFUSES to give me an answer, or something.
<berniv6> DanaG: exactly
<wolfgang> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 25796
<berniv6> wolfgang: okay, weird, then you should not be affected by this problem :-(
<wolfgang> hm, it might be software-related?
<wolfgang> like opera messes up..
<wolfgang> i mean.. if i do a simple "host bla" in console, it works immediately
<berniv6> wolfgang: if you have some time, could you please reconfigure your router in /etc/resolv.conf and run "tcpdump -n -s 0 -i eth0 port domain" while you try it?
<berniv6> iirc there has been another change in Jaunty glibc that sometimes confuses the hell out of those SOHO routers
<wolfgang> berniv6: you mean putting 192.168.0.1 back to my resolv.conf and then run that command?
<berniv6> yes, yes, then do whatever you usually do with opera and then paste the output of that tcpdump to a pastebin
<wolfgang> uhm.. should i replace domain with something?
<wolfgang> and port?
<berniv6> no
<wolfgang> kk, brb then
<wolfgang> http://pastebin.com/d3a1865ae berniv6  :)
<berniv6> hum
<Milosz> Hey how can I fix the position of the new notification bubbles/popups?
<berniv6> wolfgang: there must be a "search search.b.superkabel.de" line in your resolv.conf, remove that please
<Milosz> I set it to bottom right but they still appear at the top right
<Halow> They don't move.
<berniv6> I think it's superkabel who f*cks it up, at least your trace pretty much looks like
<Milosz> so notification-properties is useless or what?
<Milosz> Kabel Deutschland is one twisted ISP
<wolfgang> humm, kay
<wolfgang> done
<Milosz> just delete resolv.conf if you use KD, and put a 4.2.2.4 in there
<berniv6> wolfgang: restart opera, did it help?
<wolfgang> berniv6: yes :)
<berniv6> wolfgang: okay, please shoot someone at KD, thanks
 * wolfgang reloads.
<wolfgang> i hope this change is permanent.. otherwise i'll be back.
<wolfgang> hm.. i think i might still be back.. whatever :D
<wolfgang> for now, i'll have to let my father sleep.. thanks very much berniv6 :)
<berniv6> wolfgang: you probably need to configure your router not to get those settings from KD, probably by DHCP
<wolfgang> uhmm.. will check the settings.. and change PC now.
<wolfgang> i'll be back with my other nick in a bit.
<Machtin> well, that's me then.
<berniv6> Machtin = wolfgang?
<Machtin> berniv6: exactly.
<berniv6> okay
<berniv6> Machtin: please complain to KD about that problem
<Machtin> what to tell them?
<Machtin> i mean.. how can i describe that issue?
<berniv6> that their resolvers break when queried for AAAA records on *.search.b.superkabel.de
<Machtin> ok
<berniv6> if they have someone with half a brain he should be able to figure this out, but well, it's KD we're talking about
<Machtin> agreed.. after all it's a company selling inet-connections.
<Machtin> actually.. i could reactive ipv6 here then.
<DanaG> I couldn't tell from that trace... what exactly "breaks" -- returns no error, but no result?
<Milosz> that Thrace
<Machtin> *sigh* I prefered the interface of my fritz!box.. that dlink-interface is strange.
<berniv6> DanaG: the AAAA something.search.b.superkabel.de queries are not answered
<Machtin> therefore it can do 5ghz and 2.4ghz parallel.
<DanaG> ah, so it timeouts instead?
<Machtin> the AAAAs timeout..
<berniv6> DanaG: yep ...
<Machtin> which takes about 15 seconds until all are timed out - per website.
<Machtin> berniv6: any idea what "unicasting" means?
<berniv6> DanaG: only different thing, usually when you hit this problem no AAAA records are resolvable, because the dns proxy in the router fucks up
<berniv6> DanaG: but in this case, AAAA opera.com is answered correctly
<ActionParsnip> hey guys,is kdebluetooth better in  jaunty than in itrepid?
<Seeker`> berniv6: watch your language please
<berniv6> just that his client then tries AAAA opera.com.search.b.superkabel.de, which gets forwarded to superkabel DNS servers (I guess) and times out there
<DanaG> I'm actually using an ipv6 relay thingy for my computer.
<berniv6> Seeker`: sorry, because the dns proxy in the router is broken :-)
<DanaG> Router does the tunneling.
<ActionParsnip> berniv6: could run a local dns to speed up the connectio as wl as resolve itto the right ip
<tuxxy__> hey is hotway not included with jaunty anymore?
<DanaG> yay, dd-wrt.
<ActionParsnip> !info hotway jaunty
<ubottu> Package hotway does not exist in jaunty
<berniv6> ActionParsnip: doesn't help, if the queries upstream aren't answered they will time out regardless
<Halow> +
<marcelo> Hey guys I'm a new user of linux systems
<hmw> marcelo: so you are trying an alpha version lol... how can we help you?
<marcelo> I'd like to know how to solve this message
<nemo> hmw: well, I'm planning to do a brand new install of linux later this week for someone, and I may well put them on Jaunty just I know they won't update in 4 weeks :-p
<marcelo> could not find khelpcenter service
<nemo> kubuntu ?
<hmw> i dont know about that error. seems like youre using KDE. does it happen only with one application or with all helps?
<marcelo> yes
<Machtin> hm.
<Machtin> i think opendns is a cool thing :)
<berniv6> hum, not sure
<hmw> Machtin: did you solve the thing?
<berniv6> I don't like the nxdomain redirection
<marcelo> it happens with kile, k3b
<marcelo> amarok
<Machtin> hmw: berniv6 did ;)
<hmw> Machtin berniv6: i'd like to create a little tutorial, because so many people are asking about the ipv6 issue
<hmw> would you like to help me with doing so?
<DanaG> My ISP, Charter, resolves all nxdomain to this:
<DanaG> www11.charter.net/not_found
<DanaG> http://www11.charter.net/not_found
<DanaG> Take a look at it, and laugh.
<hmw> marcelo: hmm. Did it work, before?
<berniv6> jesus christ
<DanaG> I use my dd-wrt router (yay dnsmasq!) to bogus-nxdomain the IP.
<marcelo> once
<marcelo> when i was using ubuntu 8.04
<berniv6> hmw: hum, sure, although that particular case was really special, not sure one can make a decent tutorial out of it
<marcelo> never more after that
<DanaG> !info hotway
<ubottu> Package hotway does not exist in jaunty
<hmw> marcelo: any idea, what changed? update, new software installed, messed around with the sys?
<DanaG> !info hotway intrepid
<ubottu> hotway (source: hotway): POP3 to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8.4-2.3 (intrepid), package size 49 kB, installed size 188 kB
<marcelo> yes
<tuxxy__> DanaG: its ok I got a .deb
<marcelo> i updated my system
<DanaG> I was just curious what "hotway" even was.
<marcelo> ubuntu8.10
<Machtin> hmw: wouldn't mind, just not today :)
<hmw> aah... i meant in 9.04
<marcelo> and now kubuntu
<tuxxy__> well its a program my friend uses allows you to use evolution with hotmail account
<hmw> i take it, it never worked in 9.04? marcelo
<marcelo> I'm using kubuntu 8.10
<hmw> marcelo: then you are in the wrong channel. this channel is for the alpha version of the coming release.
<marcelo> ops! sorry
<hmw> heheh
<hmw> np
<marcelo> thanks anyway
<hmw> you will have better chances in getting help in #ubuntu, as there are more people. good luck!
<marcelo> thanks!
<marcelo> good bye
<hmw> berniv6: i was talking about a tut for the basic thing. It's simply about getting rid of the router's ip in resolv.conf?
<Machtin> well not actually hmw - at least not in my case
<Machtin> i have placed the router-ip back in my resolv.conf.
<Machtin> however, i now configured my router with two other dns-servers
<hmw> Machtin: the open dns ones. did that speed up your resolving? (sorry, i was distracted)
<berniv6> hmw: replacing your router ip with something like opendns is a good first test
<hmw> okay... simple enough. thx berniv6
<Machtin> hmw: yes.
<hmw> great!
<Machtin> i thought that "domain search.." line had nothing really to do with looking up a hostname..
<hmw> gah... one year of intensively playing around with linux and i still feel like a total noob sometimes...
<Machtin> hmw: more than one year here, and actually BEING a total noob :)
<Machtin> well.. "intensively playing" wouldn't be correct.. i was just using it as primary os.. and din't change a lot, except alway updating.
<Machtin> i love updates.. even if everything works fine :)
<hmw> Machtin: if you want to learn, linux from scratch will boost your knowledge
<Machtin> no need to atm.. i'm enough busy with studying.. *sigh*
<Machtin> which leads me to the point where i wish you guys a good night, since I'll leave now :)
<Machtin> thanks again!
<Machtin> *waves*
<blizzkid> hmmz, I was reading http://www.sharms.org/blog/2009/03/24/gwibber-on-ubuntu-jaunty/ but gwibber segfaults constantly with me
<DanaG> hah, gotta' love Asus's DMI strings.
<DanaG> http://www.smolts.org/reports/view_profile/To%20Be%20Filled%20By%20O.E.M
<DanaG> To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<DanaG> =Þ
<blizzkid> and constantly spawns errors like console message: file:///usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/default/theme.html @141: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: $
<rconan> hmm... I have no sound and System->Preferences->Sound wont run
<blizzkid> or console message:  @22: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: setGtkConfig
<tux_> how do I change the playback 'look' from the default one
<tux_> if peeps know what i mean
<tux_> in VLC
<tux_> :/
<Othor> tux_: so it is one window? i would like to know that too
<HammerHead66> anyone have there Ekiga set up and want to test it out?
<tux_> Othor, its very annoying isn't it?
<acicula> HammerHead66: gizmodo has a sip test contact
<Othor> tux_: yes it is
<HammerHead66> ﻿acicula: gizmodo?  how do I contact?
<HammerHead66> ﻿acicula: were do i look?
<acicula> google gizmodo test contact, or look on the gizmodo site for the test call contact
<quentusrex> What kernel is Jaunty going to use?
<acicula> dont have it handy
<quentusrex> Any chance it can use .29?
<acicula> quentusrex: .28 i think
<HammerHead66> ok thanks man
<SwedeMike> quentusrex: 2.6.28 it has been decided.
<quentusrex> Because if it doesn't, or a patch isn't applied it'll still have the sqlite bug
<quentusrex> like intrepid.
<quentusrex> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2629_benchmarks&num=4
<SwedeMike> quentusrex: well, as stated there, you can download 2.6.29 as ppa
<quentusrex> Hardy was 2.6.24, which didn't have the sqlite bug, but intrepid does.
<quentusrex> is there an official ppa? for the kernel?
<rconan> PPAs are never "official"
<quentusrex> I mean an 'official' unofficial one?
<quentusrex> for kernels...
<rconan> there isn't that I'm aware of
<quentusrex> ok, thanks.
<SwedeMike> quentusrex: as mentioned in the second paragraph on page 1: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.24.7/
<SwedeMike> for instance
<quentusrex> awesome, I missed that somehow
<rconan> not sure I'd want to run daily builds on a production system
<mindframe> sounds likea bad idea :)
<DanaG> wtf... why does ekiga have a "low wireless signal" icon in the lower-left?
<quentusrex> yeah, it does.
<DasEi> Eerm , where did /boot/grub/menu.lst went to ?
<thewrath> i see that jaunty will not connec to wpa2 enterprise networks like in 8.10 am i correct?
<DanaG> It also offers "Online" and "Custom me..." statuses.
<DanaG> Custom Me?  Huh?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Looks pretty silly.
<DanaG> "Do Not Dist..."
<thewrath> can anyone confirm this?
<rconan> I connect to PEAP WPA2 networks with intrepid
<thewrath> how
<rconan> is that what you mean by WPA2 entreprise
<rconan> ?
<thewrath> u using PEAP and MSCHAPV2?
<rconan> yeah
<thewrath> how the heck are you doing that
<rconan> it just works
<rconan> never had an issue
<o0Chris0o> hey guys if my city isn't listed under the weather applet to add to the panel, how do I go abouts doing it myself or asking someone?
<DanaG> Enter a numeric postal code, perhaps.
<thewrath> hold on there was a bug for it how did you fix it
<hmw> DasEi: huh??
<rconan> thewrath: I don't know
<thewrath> let me find it
<hmw> o0Chris0o: your city might be listed in the wrong time zone. but that might be repaired already.
<rww> So if I want to use mainline 2.6.29 in Jaunty, I should be using http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29/ ?
<rconan> thewrath: don't tell me :p, if I know about it it'll stop working
 * rww feels like breaking his Jaunty install today
<thewrath> i see
<SwedeMike> there has been reports of network breakage with 2.6.29 on lkml, wait for 2.6.29.1
<DanaG> too bad that PPA isn't actually a PPA REPO.
<hmw> DasEi: what about your menu.lst?
<rww> DanaG: i know rite
 * DanaG goes off to buy a To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<DanaG> Asus seems to forget to set their DMI strings.
<DanaG> You'll end up with a motherboard where product name and serial number and such are exactly that:
<DanaG> To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<dtchen> DanaG: that it's not a repo is intentional.
<DasEi> hmw: well , I put jaunty on an extra hd, it boots fine, but when  I cd to /boot,  there is no /grub (so no menu.lst ) anymore
<hmw> DasEi: hmm... maybe it just saw your old grub stuff and used that menu.lst? do you have a partition for /boot?
<hmw> DasEi: investigate your paths in interactive grub menu
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137093/  , hmw
<DasEi> .. with sudo updatedb before
<hmw> i never understood fully, how multiple linuxes work exactly with grub. there can only be one partition holding the (active) stage files, of course. my locate doesnt show content of other partitions (by default, maybe it could)
<hmw> you could try using find over the other partitions
<hmw> i installed ubuntu 8.10 additionally to fedora, then installed jaunty to a third partition. (all use one big / partition) my current menu.lst resides in jaunty's root file sys.
<nemo> hmw: well, grub can read other partitions.
<nemo> it doesn't need a linux kernel to do that
<hmw> nemo: yes, but how does it decide, which /boot directory to use, when there are three of them?
<nemo> hmw: the one based on the partition you set to active
<hmw> aah
<nemo> heck. my /boot is in a completely different partition
<nemo> root=(hd0,0)
<DasEi> hmw, nemo : one (another) truth is that the older grub (hardy..) caN#t read ext4, but I'm on jaunty now, so where has that gone ? I'm acting as root, so hidden files shouldn't be it or ?
<nemo> in my case, the first partition of the first hard disc
<nemo> DasEi: yeah. someone here claimed that ubuntu had patched in ext4 support
<nemo> but I got crashiness (on my laptop which *doesn't* have an ext2/ext3 /boot :( :(
<nemo> )
<nemo> DasEi: so. I installed grub2 on that laptop
<DasEi> nemo: solution is to use jaunty grub and put hardy in menu.lst,  but w.. has menu.lst gone ??
<ikonia> use ext3 boot partition
<nemo> ah. I just went with using grub2 :)
<nemo> works well enough for me :)
<nemo> ikonia: yeah. that's the best approach. heck. my /boot is still ext2
<nemo> back from when ext3 wasn't that great in grub ;)
<rww> nemo: mine too :)
<hmw> DasEi: look on the partitions of your other systems... you might find that there... but in my case, i have to assume, jaunty set the new partition to "active" since the current menu.lst is on jaunty's partition
<ikonia> nemo: 100 meg partition, no benifit to ext4 - more effort
<DasEi> hmw: yeah, looked it up already, there is a boot, but no subfolder grub >:o
<hmw> if your system boots using grub, there must be some menu.lst somewhere...!?
<hmw> weird
<DasEi> also sudo grub > find menu.lst / find stage1 results none ... it's a ghostboot, lol
<DanaG> grub2 sucks in that there's NO savedefault!
<hmw> DasEi: perhaps you forgot to mount the according partition??
<DasEi> joining # grub now
<Halow> It seems to only really look at the last menu.lst created (not generated, though). While I had Jaunty on one partition, Intrepid on another, Grub refused to look at Intrepid's, even when I ran "update-grub" in it.
<hmw> DasEi: let us know, what you find out.
<DasEi> hmw: hardly, I can choose recoverymode from boot-menu (...lst)
<hmw> i am thinking about your menu.lst has not been moved to jaunty's partition
<DasEi> hmw : no way, as its a beta, I disconnected all other drives before installing
<hmw> DasEi: as grub doesnt use the kernel, that wouldnt matter, right?
<hmw> disconnected? physically?
<hmw> remove that boot floppy lol
<DasEi> physically, yes, to avoid any trouble (multiple-boot)
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> does Jaunty Alpha 6 still not connect to WPA2 Enterprise networks?
<DanaG> Anyone here know how to use a 32-bit machine to add "horsepower" for a 64-bit host with distcc?
<RAOF> DanaG: You'd need to set up a 64bit cross-compiler environment.  That's likely to be more effort to set up than it's worth.
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Host is 2.4GHz Montevina.
<DanaG> er, by "host", I mean the job-giver.
<DanaG> Whatever you call it.
<DanaG> 32-bit one is a 1.83GHz Yonah.
<DanaG> Perhaps considering that difference in 'horsepower', the overhead would make it not worth the effort -- good point.
 * DanaG is going to try nouveau on a G73 (not sure what the "NV" name is).
<RAOF> It'll be nv4x.
<DanaG> That dual naming is REALLY annoying.
<DanaG> At least ATI has R and RV, and that's it.
<DanaG> No "RVxxx" == "atiYYYY"
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-25
<rconan> anyone know why System->Preferences->Sound would fail to start?
<o0Chris0o> hmw: Its listed in the right time zon, I think they just go by accuvu weather, instead of weather bug
<Cycom> can anyone confirm bug 343067 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343067 in totem "Playing a DVD iso in totem causes the iso to be mounted in .gvfs and not played." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343067
<Cycom> I'm a bit worried, since the person who assigned it basically said "works fine here" and doesn't seem to be subscribed to the bug...
<rww> Heh. Using 2.6.29 from the kernel ppa decreases my boot time from 21 seconds to 13.
<rww> Is that because Jaunty's kernel has a bunch of extra stuff in it, or is .29 an improvement over Jaunty's .28?
<berniv6> rww: well, 2.6.29 got the first stage of parallel hardware initialization
<berniv6> "fastboot" project
<dan457> Interesting, i'll have to look that up.
<rww> berniv6: The bootcharts seem to be showing longer times in wpa_supplicant (I have auto wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces) and hald on 2.6.28, so that'd make a lot of sense.
<LordKow> 2.6.29 likely doesnt have apparmor either... but i dont think apparmor would add 7 seconds to boot-time
<rww> (since wifi startup and hal both involve hardware stuff, i guess)
<rconan> annyone help me get sound going?
<rconan> i have both sound cards appear in lspci, both modules loaded but neither work
<bruce89> UNR?
<michaels> I have a question about unr too...
<michaels> if to upgrade my preinstalled UNR dell mini 12 I install a daily jaunty UNR image, am I heading for a world of pain and driver trouble?
 * bruce89 doesn't even know what UNR is
<michaels> ubuntu netbook remix
<michaels> a canonical-remixed version of ubuntu designed for netbooks
<michaels> so... anyone here familiar with UNR jaunty?
<bruce89> 'fraid not, but hardware support should only be better than that of Intrepid
<michaels> I'm just worried because the OEM version might be bundled with proprietary stuff
<michaels> ah well, I probably won't be happy with such a limited system for long anyway, I'll give it a shot
<nemo> lots of neat new stuff in this new kernel release that hit digg
<nemo> 2.6.29
<nemo> I wonder what Jaunty final will be
<crdlb> you mean what kernel version? 2.6.28
<hggdh> too late to change to .29
<gnomefreak> yeah
<DanaG> michaels: take a look in synaptic to see what comes from a section with "dell" in the name.
<DanaG> You might end up wanting to copy the existing sources.list to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dellmini.list  -- or something like that.
<michaels> DanaG, thanks
<DanaG> For example, the hardy-hpmini repo happens to have some HP-specific stuff; if you keep both lists around, you'll get jaunty stuff where it's newer, and keep the Dell stuff.
<michaels> no sections with "dell" in synaptics, but if it's just a matter of repos that shouldn't be a problem
<michaels> how does the sources.list.d dir work? any .list files in there get read for repos as well?
<maxb> that's the general pattern with .d directories
<DanaG> Is it a specific dell-mini install, or just general UNR?
<michaels> specific, oem
<michaels> but I'm installing a general jaunty over it
<michaels> the repos are all dell repos
<daskreech> I give up
<daskreech> how do you logout of Gnome?
<michaels> and most repos I try to add don't work
<bruce89> daskreech: fusa
<daskreech> I have fuser :)
<daskreech> Fusa doesn't seem to be in the repos
<bruce89> fast-user-switch-applet
<daskreech> bruce89: Is there a dbus call to initate logout of Gnome?
<daskreech> Oh I have no mouse
<bruce89> ah
 * bruce89 can't remember how you get the focus of panel applets
<daskreech> Something is messed up with X so I have 1/4 of my screen hanging off the left of the monitor and the Mouse doesn't work
<daskreech> And alt+Ctrl+backspace is gone
<daskreech> sooooo
<daskreech> I figured there must be some way to logout
<bruce89> I think alt+sysreq+k works
<bruce89> clearly
<michaels> lol
<daskreech> Thanks I'll have to remember that
<Halow> If you install the "dontzap" package and use it with --disable flag, you can use ctrl+alt+bcksp again.
<daskreech> Yeah I knew that
<billisnice> I think they should go ahead and use the Linux kernel 2.6.29...Two things Canonical should implement immediately if stable--more drivers and speed improvements unless it is LTS...
<daskreech> but I figured there must be some otehr emergency procedure
<daskreech> and I'm just veryused to being able to logout via the keyboard
<daskreech> It's so much faster
<daskreech> bruce89: If you remmeber how to access the fusa menu by keyboard let me know
<daskreech> remember
<DanaG> wow, double-negative.
<DanaG> dontzap --disable....
<DanaG> yeah, confusing.
<Halow> Very. LOL
<daskreech> !zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap
<daskreech> Liar
<michaels> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<michaels> :(
<michaels> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<DanaG> !nuttin'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nuttin'
<michaels> :)
<michaels> XD
<michaels> !nuffin'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nuffin'
<DanaG> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DanaG> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<DanaG> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * DanaG is done.
 * michaels is amused
<daskreech> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<daskreech> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> how do I apt-install something already installed?
<DanaG> oh yeah, watch out: in #ubuntu channels, ctcp == ban.
<daskreech> I want to  --download-only a set of packages I already have installed
<daskreech> --force-yes isn't working :(
<DanaG> hmm, might need to pass --reinstall
<daskreech> doh
<daskreech> of course
<DanaG> I usuaLLY use just plain 'aptitude reinstall'
<DanaG> with a sudo, of course.
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to uninstall an apt package upgrade?
<daskreech> quentusrex: Huh?
<quentusrex> nvm
<X-Seti> I have no sound after upgrading, given i have mixed error messages from what ever i do to fix this, im not sure what to do next.. menu drop speaker icon being up a massive error, that doesnt make sense
<PhotoJim> did you try reconfiguring alsa?
<PhotoJim> just a hunch.  that's the first thing I would try.
<X-Seti> yep, pref > sound this just crashes
<PhotoJim> a reconfigure of alsa didn't help?
<X-Seti> nop
<X-Seti> long error message so ill screen grab
<PhotoJim> hmm.  not sure.  hopefully someone else here will have some advice.
<crdlb> I just found sound broken here after the latest update. I had to reboot to fix it
 * DanaG sometimes has to open pavucontrol and mute and unmute the card to get sound.
<X-Seti> wish it was that easy
<PhotoJim> the only machine I'm running Jaunty on is my Acer Aspire One... other than some fussing to get the WiFi working it's been fine.
<RAOF> DanaG: If you want to build nouveau mesa, you'll need to pass a bunch of ./configure arguments.
 * RAOF has just done this, so knows what they are.
<X-Seti> http://i43.tinypic.com/29yrwis.png
<X-Seti> pic says all
<DanaG> I passed --enable-nouveau-gallium (or whatever it was), and got some missing rule in some Makefile, or such.
<X-Seti> i upgraded to try and fix a problem i noticed on ibex, with printers, thats fixed, but no sound?
<RAOF> Yeah.  You need to also pass --with-state-trackers=glx,dri2 (at least)
<RAOF> My line is: ./configure --disable-gallium-intel --enable-gallium-nouveau --with-dri-drivers= --with-state-trackers=glx,g3dvl,dri2
<RAOF> For added XvMC.
<X-Seti> ok, so im recompiling asla again?
<RAOF> X-Seti: "I upgraded to try and fix a problem and..." is a really bad idea :)
<bluefoxicy> help
<bluefoxicy> I need to log out
<bluefoxicy> system menu doesn't have Log Off anymore
<DanaG> I want to also keep the radeon dri on that one.
<bluefoxicy> what the fuck did you people break this time?
<RAOF> gnome-session-save
<X-Seti> RAOF, I know, Hardy was nice
<RAOF> DanaG: Oh.  THen you'll want to have radeon in the --with-dri-drivers.
<crdlb> poor RAOF
<DanaG> wait, why do you have nothing in with-dri-drivers?
 * bluefoxicy needs more swear words, he cannot satisfactorily express how very much is wrong with this right now
<RAOF> DanaG: Because I don't want to spend the time building them.  Nouveau doesn't have a (standard) dri driver, just the gallium.
<X-Seti> i could try and force everything back to hardy, change everything in sources.list to hardly and update
<bluefoxicy> Qu'vatlh ghuy'cha jay'!
<RAOF> X-Seti: That won't work.  The packages you have installed now have a higher version.
<RAOF> bluefoxicy: You saw "gnome-session-save", yes?
<bluefoxicy> RAOF:  yes, but that is not in the menu
<RAOF> bluefoxicy: Also, logout is found in the fast-user-switch-applet.
<bluefoxicy> am I expected to type that at a terminal TO LOG OFF?
<crdlb> click on your name
 * bluefoxicy looks for fast user... oh, his name is in the top right
<DanaG> It really should be in BOTH places.
<bluefoxicy> wow that's cool
 * crdlb has having trouble getting used to it ...
<X-Seti> since im on JJ I might aswell make the most of it
<DanaG> I want FUSA to have guest session....
<bluefoxicy> but who the hell decided to pull that OUT OF THE MENU?
<DanaG> ... but I want the danged logout in the danged SYSTEM MENU!
 * bluefoxicy logs out and logs back in
<DanaG> It seems I can't have both without RECOMPILING.
<crdlb> too much caps
<DanaG> Too much regression!
<crdlb> that's better
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> crdlb: You've got an ATI card... have you tried the new gallium driver?
<X-Seti> RAOF, skipping back to the ./configure etc, what folder am i meant to be in for that to work
 * DanaG has an R600 on one system and an NV G73 on the other.
<RAOF> X-Seti: Oh, that configure line wasn't for you.  That was for DanaG, who wants to make glxgears draw a black window _really fast_.
<DanaG> And an NV17 in yet another laptop.  And a couple of Savages, too.
<crdlb> RAOF: it's an RV200 :/
<X-Seti> k
<RAOF> crdlb: Oooh.  Too old by one generation!
<crdlb> RAOF: two
<RAOF> r300 is the gallium driver, though.  Isn't rv200 the previous generation to that?
<crdlb> it's an r100, yay ATI
<X-Seti> well i do not want to wipe and start again, there is way to much on here, to undo like that
<bluefoxicy> okay next pokay next point of confusion
<X-Seti> ill search the forums again
<bluefoxicy> I have Hardy on my laptop
<bluefoxicy> I want to update to Jaunty
<RAOF> X-Seti: I don't really know about your audio problem.  I'd suggest checking that pulseaudio is running, that you've got ubuntu-desktop installed, and that you've got gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio installed.
<bluefoxicy> update-manager -d wants to update to 8.10
<bluefoxicy> how do I force?
<crdlb> bluefoxicy: you can't skip
<bluefoxicy> crdlb:  to beta, or to any?
<tomsdale> anyone noticed on kubuntu jaunty that you can't move files into the trash in the desktop folder plasmoid?
<bruce89> bluefoxicy: you aren't on 8.04?
<RAOF> crdlb, bluefoxicy: You can only skip to LTS releases.  You'll need to go Hardy -> Intrepid -> Jaunty.
<X-Seti> RAOF, im wondering weather there could be some old config files knocking around
<crdlb> bluefoxicy: any, except LTS->LTS
<DanaG> heh, I remember seeing a friend's desktop with WinME and a "Radeon VE" -- I assume that's 7500, or is that 7000?
<crdlb> 700, I think
<crdlb> 7000
<bluefoxicy> nods.
<DanaG> I told him that, yo, you should update the drivers, at the very least.  =þ
<bluefoxicy> annoying but understandable.
<RAOF> X-Seti: Possibly ~/.asoundconf
 * bluefoxicy decides to force it.
<DanaG> Just the fact that it was called a VE implies that the drivers were really, really old.  =þ
<tomsdale> crdlb: so can I upgrade directly from hardy to 10.04
<X-Seti> well i have to fix this before my wife gets on, or its back to windows.
<X-Seti> brb
<bluefoxicy> apt-get -d is download-only right?
<X-Seti> Going to mass uninstall stuff.
<crdlb> tomsdale: if that is LTS as expected, yes
<X-Seti> I cant wreck this anymore, then it is :D
 * bluefoxicy decides to file a bug against the boot screen.
<bluefoxicy> it needs to show more information during boot-up
<crdlb> there isn't actually a requirement that they happen every 2 years
<DanaG> RAOF: what is with-state-trackers?
<bluefoxicy> just enough to convince the user the system's doing "something"
<daskreech> X-Seti: Ha ha ha ha so much to learn :)
<daskreech> crdlb: Yes there is
<tomsdale> that's great - I didn't know that. Important to tell to clients.
<X-Seti> im going to try and force this back to ibex
<crdlb> RAOF: I did try gnome-shell though :)
<DanaG> google for apt pinning / apt preferences.
<DanaG> It's a royal pain to do... but it's possible.  Just severe risk of breakage if you don't know what you're doing.
<RAOF> DanaG: So... gallium has 3 systems.  (1) The winsys, which does the integration into the actual windowing system (ie: glx, wgl, egl, etc).
<X-Seti> daskreech, learning isnt a problem, its fixing weird errors, you cant find anything about on ubuntu forums.
<X-Seti> this is a first for me
<RAOF> DanaG: (2) The hardware-specific drivers, whose name escapes me.
<DanaG> make[5]: Entering directory `/home/dana/downloads/nouveau/mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/intel'
<DanaG> make[5]: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<daskreech> Maybe step outside the boundaries of the forums then?
<daskreech> noooo
<daskreech> Damn 4.3 Envy
<X-Seti> daskreech, im at a loss
<crdlb> daskreech: I guess I missed that memo
<RAOF> DanaG: (3) The state trackers, which implement the actual APIs.  So there's an opengl statetracker, a XvMC statetracker, a D3D state tracker, etc.
<daskreech> crdlb: Probably
<bluefoxicy> has anyone else noticed desktop effects breaks the workspace switcher applet wholesale?
<bluefoxicy> it'll only show 1 row of desktops
<bluefoxicy> if you do 4x4 rows, it becomes 0 columns wide
<bluefoxicy> i.e. you can't navigate it by mouse, just keyboard combos.
<crdlb> works fine here
<RAOF> DanaG: What's your configure line?
<DanaG> ah, I see.. just "intel" isn't enough.
<crdlb> there are some visual glitches with multiple rows though
<X-Seti> hardy, ibex had no hardware detechion issues.
<DanaG> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-gallium-nouveau --with-dri-drivers=i810,i915,i965,intel,r300,radeon,swrast --with-state-trackers=glx,g3dvl,dri2
<DanaG> added the i### this round.. not sure of result yet.
<daskreech> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=117848
<DanaG> previous was without i###
<daskreech> X-Seti: so what was the motivation to jump to Jaunty pre beta on an in-use machine ?
<bluefoxicy> crdlb:  yeah
<RAOF> DanaG: You're going to be installing this system-wide.  Brave man.
<bluefoxicy> crdlb:  I have 4x4, but the applet itself displays just a piece of crap in my panel
<X-Seti> wanted to try it out
<DanaG> If it fails, I just purge and reinstall stuff.
<DanaG> No sweat.
<DanaG> And that nouveau is my secondary system.
<crdlb> bluefoxicy: it works fine, except when you click, it sometimes shifts the rows for a moment
<DanaG> s/my/a/
<X-Seti> daskreech, also was having printer issues, cups not being installing currectly
<DanaG> My primary system is the one with the RV635; no mesa to speak of.
<crdlb> except in the moment that you're switching, it looks fine
<X-Seti> printer works now,.
<bluefoxicy> crdlb: for me it's just useless
<daskreech> X-Seti:  :-D
<crdlb> bluefoxicy: I'm still missing what's wrong
<DanaG> nope, still doesn't like inte.
<DanaG> intel.
<X-Seti> daskreech, wifes ganna kill me, as she shes this for work and skype
<DanaG> Basically, I want the nouveau thing to experiment, but I want all the other drivers to be stock.
<X-Seti> daskreech, I use this comp for hosting sites aswell, so reinstalling isnt really an option
<crdlb> :/
<DanaG> random: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LSGnycsyeI4/SRYHKVbp8VI/AAAAAAAAAg0/Qn7MBd8B6Pw/s1600-h/plush_cat.jpg
<crdlb> you're not supposed to use jaunty on production machines
<DanaG> It IS possible to downgrade; I've done it.  It's just quite very extremely unsupported.
<daskreech> X-Seti: That's pretty ballsy :)
<daskreech> And likely to be flakey
<DanaG> In fact, I've done that several times.  Each time it took a few hours mucking around in aptitude, after putting a preferences file in place.
<bluefoxicy> why the hell does Pidgin's buddy list task tray button stay no matter what desktop I'm on?!
<X-Seti> im uninstalling stuff, then ill change the sources.list to ipex
<RAOF> DanaG: Why don't you just drop the intel DRI drivers completely?
<X-Seti> see if i can get back to ibex..
<daskreech> bluefoxicy: cause of the sysicon ?
<DanaG> I may usb-boot on an Intel.
<RAOF> Ah.
<DanaG> Same as why I want r300 driver.
<DanaG> I can usb-boot on a lab PC.
<RAOF> DanaG: How about if you just drop the --with-dri-drivers bit entirely?  It defaults to all on.
<bluefoxicy> crdlb: http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/2565/screenshot6.png
<bluefoxicy> crdlb:  see the thing next to the trash icon?
<bluefoxicy> that's 4x4 desktops.
<crdlb> that looks rather proken
<crdlb> broken*
<bluefoxicy> I logged out and logged back in and it didn't fix it.
<bluefoxicy> this is with any visual effects (basic or extra)
<crdlb> does the preferences actually let you set the columns and rows?
<bluefoxicy> yes
<bluefoxicy> though if you change your visual effects settings here, it sets it to 16 columns and 1 row
<X-Seti> upgrade, well it took
<X-Seti> no errors
<bluefoxicy> man
<bluefoxicy> everything's always at 100% CPU usage and takes forever
<X-Seti> looks like back to ibex
<bluefoxicy> top says trackerd is working its ass off
<X-Seti> weird, ubuntu version unknown
<bruce89> sudo aptitude remove tracker
<X-Seti> just read the topic :D
<X-Seti> back to ibex :D
<crdlb> X-Seti: you didn't realize it wasn't supported?
<X-Seti> i wasnt to sure, know it was a dev release someone might have known something towards hardware issues
<DanaG> woooooooooooah, compiz is working on that nouveau!
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> oh, but it's crashing upon doing.. well, almost anything.  =þ
<crdlb> wait, really?
<DanaG> Well, some of it is.
<X-Seti> everything that worked on Hardly, just upgrading as I went, worked on Jaunty
<DanaG> It seems certain animations (such as lamp and vacuum) work, but others (such as "dream") crash Xorg.
<DanaG> Water even works, surprisingly.
<DanaG> [13185.799574] [drm] PGRAPH_ERROR - nSource: PROTECTION_ERROR, nStatus: INVALID_STATE
<DanaG> [13185.799584] [drm] PGRAPH_ERROR - Ch 3/5 Class 0x309e Mthd 0x0184 Data 0x00000000:0x0000b484
<DanaG> [13185.799627] [drm] PGRAPH_ERROR - nSource: LIMIT_COLOR, nStatus: INVALID_STATE PROTECTION_FAULT
<DanaG> [13185.799633] [drm] PGRAPH_ERROR - Ch 3/6 Class 0x3089 Mthd 0x040c Data 0x00000000:0x00000000
<DanaG> er, sorry, too many lines.
<DanaG> Tremulous locks up the X server, though.
<DanaG> heh, I can ssh in and SAK.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f3f210a23
<DanaG> I see... creating ANY new window crashes it.
<RAOF> DanaG: Is this nouveau-gallium? :)
<DanaG> yeah.
<RAOF> The second glxgears window did lock X for me, with a nice side-order of framebuffer corruption.
<RAOF> The first one worked, though.  It just was all-black.
<DanaG> hmm, gtkperf on 1280x1024 (stupid crt thinks 1280x960 is "too correct" for it).... 11.5 or so seconds..
 * DanaG now tries with nvidia.
<DanaG> Note: for same theme and everything, my radeon is 10.5 or so.  Damn close.
<RAOF> DanaG: Is gtkperf packaged anywhere?
<rww> !info gtkperf | RAOF
<ubottu> gtkperf (source: gtkperf): GTK+ performance benchmark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40+ds-1 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<RAOF> That'll do.  It wasn't last time I checked ;)
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> now, on a savage athlonxp, the same thing takes 30 seconds.  =þ
<rww> DanaG: How do I use gtkperf? Just run it and hit Start?
<DanaG> Yeah.  Perhaps maximize it for consistent size, though.
<DanaG> odd: when I boot, my system drops from usplash back to text mode -- EVERY time.
<DanaG> At the same point, too: right where it runs fsck.ext4.
<DanaG> nvidia: 12.34 with metacity, 17.34 with compiz.
<DanaG> And for some reason, I can't even see it doing the scroll test.
<DanaG> In fact, instead of seeing the scroll test, I see the window go "boooooiiiing"
<DanaG> I have wobble on beep set... and apparently scrolling makes it beep.
<DanaG> So, you get the effect of 100 beeps at once.
<Alexia_Death> Okay. now pulse is completley broken ...
<Alexia_Death> Only cracles.
<o0Chris0o> yup
<o0Chris0o>  join #alsa
<o0Chris0o> try to speak to dtchen
<Alexia_Death> About ubuntu PA poblems?
<Amaranth> Alexia_Death: I get that sometimes after pausing video
<Alexia_Death> I get it all the time
<Alexia_Death> recently
<LordKow> i usually get it when there is a lot of other stuff going on... like sometimes the login sound will crackle slightly
<LordKow> if i'm doing a lot of hard-drive writing while playing something it may crackle slightly.
<LordKow> the audio that is. would def be bad if my hard drive was crackling.
<jscinoz> irssi + screen + bitlbee + notify-osd = AWESOME
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> indeed!
<jscinoz> now if only there was some way for dbus to work over ssh
<jscinoz> so when i reconnected from elsewhere the notify-osd popups would appear there
<jscinoz> now that i think about it it probably is possible
<DanaG> Now if only (pointer to my previous rants)!  =þ
<bruce89> queuing
<JanC> dbus can work over TCP/IP
<jscinoz> wut
<JanC> (by design, don't know if it was implemented though :P )
<skyl> have people been marching in the streets over the new desktop look yet?
<skyl> hey, maybe I could make one?  where would I send it?
<rww> skyl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<DanaG> My old laptop and my new laptop both take 45 seconds to boot.
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> Disabling my Intel card with its killswitch... should NOT disable all other wifi cards!
<sparr> DanaG: then change the script that runs when you flip the switch?
<DanaG> It's not an acpi script; it's HAL.
<sparr> the idea of that switch is to conserve battery life by disabling wifi...  kinda silly to have it if you have multiple cards
<DanaG> I also have another use case: if you have two wifi cards, and you want to force it to use an alternate one.
<quietas> from a clean 8.10 64-bit server install, what is the easiest way to do a network upgrade to 9.04?
<quietas> the jaunty page says do-release-upgrade, but that says no =)
<DanaG> http://www.nabble.com/wireless-hardware-disable-switch-forbids-the-use-of-external-wifi-cards-td21988186.html
<DanaG> "Second, it's not really possible to match up rfkill switches with specific wireless devices.  " --- BULL!
<DanaG> On some cards, it IS possible... and on those cards.. they should do it.
<DanaG> Not ignore cards that have per-device switches just because _some_ don't have them.
<DanaG> "So in the case of, say, Intel 3945 cards, which are in millions of laptops, the switch actually kills the intel radio directly.  Thus when the switch is turned off, we don't always know which radios can be un-killed by software, and which can be unkilled by hardware. "
<DanaG> Is it just me, or does this sound like broken logic?
<DanaG> Because it kills the Intel radio directly..... then you DO know... that that's one that can't be software-unkilled!
<DanaG> Yeah... broken reasoning.
<DanaG> ".  For starters, "rfkill" means "turn the radio off", and that's
<DanaG> exactly what NetworkManager does.  It turns off the radios. "
<DanaG> switch says to turn of THE (i.e. ONE) radio... and it says, "screw that, I'm killing them all!"
<DanaG> s/of/off/
<maco> ive got an odd problem with kontact. its not showing any mail between "january" and "last week"  i'm using imap and the mails are definitely on the server. anyone else seeing this sort of weirdness?
<maco> oh...wait...looks like gmail is being odd
<DanaG> grr, stupid NetworkManager... assumes that oh, nobody could POSSIBLY be already running a dnsmasq server on their system already!
<DanaG> So, if you try to create an ad-hoc network... it tries to start a new dnsmasq... and of course fails -- address already in use!
<scizzo-> moin
<peppot> where to make device permissions permanent in jaunty?
<vega_> peppot: probably  /etc/udev/rules.d/*
<peppot> hm., there is no preexisting permissions rule file
<vega_> /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<vega_> seems to contain something
<peppot> not here
<vega_> hm, sorry this was 8.10
<vega_> wrong machine..
<vega_>  /lib/udev/rules.d has something in jaunty
<leche> hey, is there any plan to change the gdm theme till the artwork freeze?
<raddy> Hello everybodu
<raddy> Hello everybody
<raddy> Will Jauny Jackalope have new theme?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ping
<BUGabundo> good morning guys and galls
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping. are you around?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: hi. have I missed in this last few days?
<scizzo-> morning BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey scizzo-
<BUGabundo> same question to you
<BUGabundo> this room is getting bigger
<BUGabundo> 200+ members
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: hmmm mostly seen people complaining about home directories being removed and radeon and nvidia stuff
<BUGabundo> what ? removed dirs?
<BUGabundo> when did that happen?
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: someone a yesterday or something like that had his/her homedir removed....don't know much more I just saw it in the channel
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: do not know if this was a upgrade for kernel stuff or whatever it was
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: just something I saw
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> thanks for the update
<BUGabundo> also what's up with NV?
<Hobbsee> scizzo-: er, did anyone actually file a bug about that / track that down?
<BUGabundo> its working fine here
<raddy> Will Jaunty Jackalope have new theme?
<BUGabundo> good morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> raddy: AFAIK no
<scizzo-> Hobbsee: Like I said....I just saw it in here where someone was doing a upgrade or something
<Hobbsee> hm.  that's a bit worrying.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<raddy> BUGabundo : Ohhh No
<scizzo-> Hobbsee: I don't wanna say to much I just had thought about EXT4 and those things in my head
<Hobbsee> hm, OK
<scizzo-> maybe check a backlog?
<Hobbsee> i don't have it in mine, maybe it was in overnight.
 * scizzo- checks his own
<Hobbsee> scizzo-: if that's going to hit a number of people as they dist-upgrade, that's not good - so tracking it down with people would be lovely, if you could
<BUGabundo> specially before BETA
<scizzo-> I see that god-mok was here....he said something about homedir being gone
<scizzo-> I will pastebin
<BUGabundo> if it is that serious and reproducble we will have to delay it
<BUGabundo> thanks scizzo-
<scizzo-> http://pastebin.com/m6e4a63bf
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> not much details
<Hobbsee> hm, useless.
<scizzo-> my irssi is being stupid also
<BUGabundo> could have been a fluke
<BUGabundo> or etx4 related
<scizzo-> it does not log to much really
<BUGabundo> unless a 2nd user confirms it
<BUGabundo> I would forget it
<scizzo-> IMO it seems to be a EXT3 -> EXT4 if it is any problem at all
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: ext4 isn't *that* unstable.  But it could have well been the bug with ext4 filesystems and crashes and 0-byte files
<Ademan> uh, so file-roller doesn't seem to want to extract eGDM.tar.gz from eGDM_3_by_DanRabbit.zip  obtainable from here: http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/eGDM-3-98073192  can anyone confirm?  (right clicking the file and selecting extract or hitting the extract button on the toolbar with the file selected will both behave the same, brings up the dialog, but the dialog will not respond when you finally hit the "extract" button)  Als
<Ademan> o note that "Extract Here" in nautilus still works
<WatchBot> Ademan: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<Hobbsee> LjL: bad hit ^
<Hobbsee> Ademan: hrm.  how does one actually download that?
<scizzo-> nope sorry can't find more information
<scizzo-> sorry...
<Ademan> Hobbsee: on the left there's a Download with a little icon next to it
<Hobbsee> oh.  that one
<Hobbsee> how obtuse
<Hobbsee> Ademan: can't reproduce either way.  Are you sure it finished downloading before you tried extracting it?
<Ademan> Hobbsee: yeah, I tried re-downloading it as well, although it's possible firefox just cached it, lemme wget it and try again, one sec
<Hobbsee> oh.  you need to actually put in a filename, if you hadn't.
<Ademan> hrm
<Hobbsee> (it wants you to give it a name for the folder it extracts into)
<Hobbsee> which isn't so clear
<Ademan> yeah
<Ademan> is that the way it's always been?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, i don't usually do it that way - but I think it has ever since i've been using gnome (ie, gutsy)
<Ademan> I don't tend to actually open file-roller so much as use the extract here functionality, but that doesn't seem familiar to me
<Ademan> hrm
<Hobbsee> i remember finding that odd before
<Hobbsee> so it's certainly nto new
<Ademan> hrm, well sorry for acting like it was a bug then haha
<Hobbsee> no problem ;)
 * Ademan is off to bug gnome devs
<Ademan> lol
<Hobbsee> it may well be a bug ;)
<Hobbsee> just not one for ubuntu, and one that's been there for a while ;)
<Ademan> hahah
<scizzo-> where can I find more information about the development of notify-osd more then launchpad?
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: I know that ext4 is not that unstable
<BUGabundo> I've been keeping in the loop
<BUGabundo> and am one of those that doesn't blame ext4 for the end of the world
<Ademan> lol
<BUGabundo> and even *try* to explain to ppl that its not that buggy
<Hobbsee> scizzo-: #dx, perhaps, but it's not terribly transparent to anyone except those writing it :(
<Hobbsee> scizzo-: there might be a ML as well
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: heh
<scizzo-> Hobbsee: aaa thanks
<scizzo-> oooo right
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: there was some talk about IPv6 enabling/disabling also yesterday I believe
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: think that it was bug reported also
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: see the specs in the wiki
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD/Comments and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD/
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: cheers
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: I thought IPv6 bug had been fixed.... bah
<BUGabundo> jaunty *was* supposed to a be a bug fix release
<scizzo-> !bug #313218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313218 in glibc "IPV6 causes slow internet access" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313218
<BUGabundo> now we are swanped in bugs
<scizzo-> hmmm
<BUGabundo> even the new fonts and DPI have been reverted
<BUGabundo> audio is going to be fixed as SRU
<BUGabundo> FF 3.5 won't come in
<BUGabundo> and OSD is buggy
<scizzo-> !bug #337488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337488 in linux "Internet / Network delays or pauses continuously" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337488
<BUGabundo> ohh NV and ATI are buggier then ever
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> glad we are alpha testers
<BUGabundo> in one month and one week we will all be using koala
<scizzo-> haha
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: I would recommend you to subscribe to those wikis
<BUGabundo> MPT keeps changing them on a daily bases
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, if i install the 9.04 alpha can i just upgrade to full release via patches when it comes out?
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: will do
<BUGabundo> b3rz3rk3r: YES
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: can you change /topic?
<BUGabundo> we need to post that info on Topic
<BUGabundo> ppl keep asking it
<BUGabundo> oh look wgrant is here today!
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: write a factoid for it instead, probably - topic is already pretty long
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> factoid?
<b3rz3rk3r> BUGabundo, awesome, how is 64bit support coming alone these days? i recall programs like Skype and flash video on firefox refused to work a few releases ago, and i ahvent checked since...?
<BUGabundo> is that something for the bot?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: I've been in here for a month or so, IIRC.
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> skype works (but I can't record audio)
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: its a bot information thingy
<BUGabundo> flash works
<wgrant> I have no topic privs.
<BUGabundo> again no Mic support
<wgrant> I am a mortal on IRC.
<b3rz3rk3r> hmm..
<b3rz3rk3r> so worth another you think?
<BUGabundo> wgrant: I used to see you very active on hardy and ibex cycle
<BUGabundo> during jaunty you were very quiet
<BUGabundo> only now I saw you here heeh
<BUGabundo> b3rz3rk3r: always!
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<BUGabundo> jaunty is Da Bomb
<b3rz3rk3r> kk
<BUGabundo> ok, back to mail! bbl
<b3rz3rk3r> thx BUGabundo
<b3rz3rk3r> later
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Burnout ftl!
<BUGabundo> ho and if anyone see dtchen let me know! need to debug flash Mic (can't do my presentations/podcast without it)
 * BUGabundo recons its too soon for dtchen... 18h GMT will be much better
 * BUGabundo regrets having subscribed to Bug 148454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148454 in consolekit "console-kit-deamon spawns too many threads" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148454
<TuTUXG> how to permanently change swappiness in 9.04?
<BUGabundo> TuTUXG: what?
<TuTUXG> BUGabundo, the default swappiness (60) is too high for me
<BUGabundo> again
<BUGabundo> whats that?
<TuTUXG> !swappiness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swappiness
<nanomad> TuTUXG: edit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<BUGabundo> the value of stuff to keep in swap?
<TuTUXG> nanomad, thanks
<nanomad> or create a rule in /etc/sysctl.d/
<nanomad> (the second one is better IMHO)
<TuTUXG> nanomad, ok, i will try that
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: you change the swapiness value for performance AFAIK
<BUGabundo> can any one using kmail confirm it shows up on every dekstop/workspace?
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: I have 4GiBs of RAM and 8 of swap! I couldn't care less
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: hehe
<BUGabundo> -/+ buffers/cache:    2088576    1900400
<BUGabundo> see ? most of it is Cache
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: yeah but for us poor people who still are using old machines... :P
<BUGabundo> ho come on
<BUGabundo> a fresh boot of jaunty only takes 340 MiBs
<scizzo-> haha
<BUGabundo> I tested it on many many machines during my classes
<scizzo-> true very true
<scizzo-> I am pulling your leg a little here... ;)
<BUGabundo> several users have confirmed to me that Jaunty is much faster then ibex
<BUGabundo> Serious bug: need confirmation:
<BUGabundo> OOo Calc no longer allows to drag a cell?????
<nanomad> BUGabundo: works fine here
<nanomad> lp bug number?
<BUGabundo> major security bug on gwibber. making a big Search lead to ubuntu reboot #DoS
<ziroday> Is it possible to migrate a ext3 system to ext4?
<BUGabundo> ziroday: yes
<ziroday> BUGabundo: link?
<ziroday> (would be helpful)
<BUGabundo> don't have it with
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> bit busy debuging a DoS on Jaunty
<ziroday> BUGabundo: any ideas what to google for?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> migrate a ext3 system to ext4
<BUGabundo> LOL
<RAOF> ext4 wiki fs.  it's on kernel.org, IIRC.
<ziroday> RAOF: danke
<RAOF> bitte.
<ziroday> ah, forgot about the whole needing to setup a seperate boot partition
<BUGabundo> ziroday: there's no need for thar
<ziroday> BUGabundo: but legacy grub doesn't support ext4, no?
<BUGabundo> it does on jaunty
<ziroday> BUGabundo: awesome
<ziroday> well time to break my laptop
<Amaranth> ziroday: You just mount as ext4 and then fsck it
<ziroday> Amaranth: got it
<Amaranth> Don't even have to fsck it, that just puts in some of the stuff that makes it better
<Amaranth> well, obviously you'd actually fsck it first :P
<ziroday> Amaranth: well I'm converting the entire disk so running the tune2fs whatever, fsck then reboot
<ziroday> and it should work
<ziroday> in theory
<ziroday> oh and changing fstab
<Amaranth> ziroday: You'll still miss out on extents for files you already have on the disk though
<ziroday> Amaranth: thats fine, they appear for newer files correct?
<Amaranth> right
 * Hobbsee copied /home all across the network, then copied it back, to avoid that, and just reinstalled beyond that
 * Amaranth burned /home to DVD and reinstalled
<ziroday> ack now I want to reinstall
<Amaranth> Can't get a 20 second boot without it :P
<ziroday> Amaranth: hate you
 * ziroday goes reinstall
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: really?
<BUGabundo> mine is 75 sec
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Someone posted a bootchart
<Amaranth> I think mine is probably more like 30, dunno
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: I can post mine
<ziroday> I can trim mine on my aging laptop to ~25
<Amaranth> ziroday: afaik this was stock though
<ziroday> but from suspend its 5 seconds
<ziroday> Amaranth: ah right
<ziroday> Amaranth: during a readahead profile was the biggest improvement, and its easy to do
<rconan> why do people care about boot time? suspend resume time is negligable and bootup happens once a week or so
<ziroday> but gnome still takes ~20-30secs to startup
<ziroday> rconan: cause on some laptops even in suspend battery usage is too high, as well as for some laptops suspend is borked
 * rconan hadn't considered laptops
<ziroday> rconan: and places where electricity costs a fortune you shutdown alot, and watching it startup drives you nuts
<BUGabundo> rconan: Hibernate and resume (without compressions) take 1:30 on my laptop
<BUGabundo> with compression (uwsup) it drops to 15/20 sec resume
<rconan> I suspend if I have to but rarely do either
<rconan> laptop gets suspended all the time
<rconan> never shut down or hibernated
<nacho_> Hi
<BUGabundo> nacho_: hey
<BUGabundo> rconan: lucky you
<BUGabundo> mine after 2 or 3 gets tooooo slowwwww
<nacho_> releated to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule jaunty beta should be released, is it?
<rconan> erm... not til tomorrow...
<nacho_> ok
<nacho_> great
<rconan> nacho_: bear in mind timezones
<nacho_> I wanna change from 64 to 32
<rconan> why so?
<nacho_> rconan, 32 goes faster, it takes less battery
<rconan> really?
<rconan> seems a little odd
<nacho_> rconan, seems and it is
<rconan> i suspect you might find it's not really noticeable
<nacho_> rconan, I already tested it and indeed there is a big difference
<rconan> fair enough
<nacho_> I've been using 64 for a year or so
<nacho_> and I can say that 32 gives less trovels
<rconan> never looked into relative battery life as my laptop is only 32-bit
<rconan> but always used 64-bit on my desktop
<rconan> that said speed is not so much of an issue on a 4GHz quad core
<nacho_> rconan, I can imagin that all this battery life thing is because of the nvidia drier
<rconan> probably
<rconan> nvidia drivers suck
<nacho_> indeed
<BUGabundo> nacho_: Fake!
<nacho_> what's fake?
<BUGabundo> I haven't noticed that
<nacho_> I did
<BUGabundo> but maybe your system has something diff
<BUGabundo> I would open a bug
<BUGabundo> and ask kernel team to help debug
<nacho_> it is a dell m1530
<BUGabundo> apw: are there any reports of battery life being diff from 32 to 64 bits?
<apw> not that i have seen.  battery life on my 64 laptop is good
<fosco_> don't think so
<BUGabundo> nacho_: are you sure you can reproduce it?
<BUGabundo> with to daily live cds?
<nacho_> BUGabundo, if it was just me, I wouldn't say anything but I tried with 2 m1530
<nacho_> same thing in ubuntu and debian
<BUGabundo> 1st time I hear anyone mention that
<nacho_> with ubuntu 64 I have more or less 30 minutes less than with ubuntu 32
<nacho_> same in debian
<BUGabundo> can you boot from two livecds and leave the battery dry?
<BUGabundo> and clock it?
<BUGabundo> and then file a bug on LP
<nacho_> I can imagin two things: first a kernel thing, and 2th a problem in the nvidia drvier
<BUGabundo> adding your logs
<BUGabundo> the livecd won't have the NVidia driver
<BUGabundo> so it should allow us to compare
<nacho_> If I have time I'll do it
<peppot> where is udev permissions in jaunty?
<peppot>  all there is in /etc/udev is rules.d with 70-persistent-cd.rules and 70-persistent-net.rules
<peppot> well, I'll attempt putting raw1394:root:video:0640 on a line in a new 40-permissions.rules
<peppot> that most likely won't work eh
<peppot> anyone?
<scizzo-> I wonder
<scizzo-> the open source driver for nvidia
<scizzo-> wouldn't that be a good driver for having against the live CD?
 * scizzo- is brainstorming a bit here
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: what Graphicscard are you having?
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: no closed drivers on cd/dvd
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: I said open source
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: aaa you mean no "specific" driver..?
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: I thought you said Closed
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: no I mean the Nouveau driver
<scizzo-> however it seems to not be really good and ready
<BUGabundo> its nice... it _works_
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: sweet
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: has a little development needed maybe?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<thewrath> where am i supposed to post information on jaunty
<thewrath> in teh forum
<BUGabundo> thewrath: please explain!
 * BUGabundo doesnt use forums
<Pici> thewrath: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=352
<thewrath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6953893#post6953893
<thewrath> i know wrong forum
<thewrath> i apologize
<thewrath> what do you guys think
<thewrath> somethign with my computer or something with the wubi
<thewrath>  /leave
<bluefoxx> So anyone alive in here to suggest some minimium specs for this release?
<BUGabundo> bluefoxx: yep
<BUGabundo> we are here
<fosco_> bluefoxx: same as intrepid
<bluefoxx> BUGabundo: and minimium reccomended specs for that were?
<BUGabundo> well min specs are 4GiBs HD and 380 MBs RAM
<bluefoxx> sorry, i've been away from linux for the last year, and finally have a somewhat decent spare box, and need to do some programming-ish stuff
<BUGabundo> recommend would be 8GiB HD plus 2GiBs for swap and 512-1G RAM
<bluefoxx> figured it a good time to get back into this stuff
<bluefoxx> Ok, so a dual 1.4 p3 with 2 gigs is plenty than right?
<fosco_> far enought
<BUGabundo> to be on the safe side 20GiBs plus 2-4GBs RAM and a GPU and you are done!
<BUGabundo> opps forgot netword card eheh
<bluefoxx> and should i ever decide to tear away from windows and it's tempting games on this box, a p4-3.2 HT and 2 gigs would be a breeze with it than :D
<bluefoxx> ok, thanks guys
<BUGabundo> welcome back
<BUGabundo> any questions you have, ask at will
<bluefoxx> thanks
<BUGabundo> and please read the release notes
<BUGabundo> let me get the links
<bluefoxx> downloading the torrent now...
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<bluefoxx> 1.5MB/s goodness :D
<BUGabundo> you can get a daily image
<BUGabundo> and then rsync the changes
<bluefoxx> hmm
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<Volkodav> http://soft.compulenta.ru/413166/
<BUGabundo> Volkodav: english please! see
<Volkodav> wrong window
<BUGabundo> ahh
<ruthgard> Good day
<dns53> hey
<ruthgard> do you have your hands full packaging the Beta? :)
<bluefoxx> good morning
<Guest69020> hi everyone
<ruthgard> On the releasenotes for all the alphas there have been talk about maby creating a new notification function for Jaunty, is it known if it will be included or not yet?
<Guest69020> i am on jaunty
<ruthgard> Hello Guest69020
<Guest69020> and i have a (little) problem
<Guest69020> hello ruthgard
<Guest69020> can i ask?
<ruthgard> :) sure just ask :)
<dns53> don't ask to ask a question, just ask it
<Guest69020> i installed serpent and don't works for me
<Guest69020> i installed serpentine and don't works for me
<ikonia> Guest69020: how did you install it ?
<Guest69020> with apt-get install
<ikonia> Guest69020: which package vesion did it install ?
<ikonia> (dpkg -l shows the packages installed)
 * BUGabundo lunch
<Guest69020> 0.9-5ubuntu4
<ikonia> Guest69020: one moment
<ikonia> that appears to be the current version, I thought it had got updated recently, what is the issue with it ?
<Guest69020> it gives me an exception when i execute it
<Guest69020> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Guest69020>   File "/usr/bin/serpentine", line 109, in <module>
<Guest69020>     assert path.isdir(locations.lib)
<Guest69020> AssertionError
<Guest69020> for you does it works?
<ikonia> I've not got it installed here
<Guest69020> maybe it is my fault  because before today i coldn't install it in no way because it depended on python-4suite-xml which was broken
<Guest69020> so i tried to compile a  version of python-4suite-xml
<ikonia> thats silly to do on unstable development boxes
<ikonia> you're fighting against a moving target
<Guest69020> compiled serpentine
<Guest69020> and installed
<Guest69020> today they have fixed the error in python
<ikonia> you're not on a sane box
<Guest69020> and i installed the new version with apt
<ruthgard> Guest69020, I would recommend to go back to Intrepid or wait a month :)
<Guest69020> now the problem is that with apport i filed a bug report
<ikonia> Guest69020: your bug reports will be invalid
<Guest69020> and maybe serpentine works perfectly
<ikonia> Guest69020: your bug reports will be invalid
<Guest69020> for you does it works?
<ikonia> I don't have it installed, I just said that
<Guest69020> do you know how can i remove completely the old version  of serpentine  and of python-4suite-xml so i can have a clean installation
<Guest69020> ?
<ikonia> Guest69020: I would suggest you re-install 9.04 and not compile things by hand to keep a sane platform for testing
<Guest69020> reinstall everything???
<ikonia> Guest69020: yes
<Guest69020> a drastical solution. i do it in windows when something goes bad, but i am  in linux now
<Guest69020> :)
<ikonia> linux/windows has nothing to do with it
<Guest69020> when you do a error you reinstall everything?
<ikonia> Guest69020: no
<ruthgard> You should allso be able to reinstall all the packages if you know all that has been affected
<ikonia> Guest69020: but I don't use a development system for important data, and I don't put things on the machine that I don't know how to maintain
<TheInfinity> Guest69020: but you get a defined plattform if you reinstall. thats alpha testing as its in every os.
<Guest69020> can't i simply delete the old installation?
<ikonia> Guest69020: what did it install - and where did it install ?
<Guest69020> it's in /usr/local
<ikonia> Guest69020: what is - and where in /usr/local/ ?
<ikonia> Guest69020: and what else is now linked against it ?
<Guest69020> i tried to install python-4suite-xml but i think it doesn't worked
<ikonia> safer to re-install from what you are aying
<Guest69020> then i installed serpentine in /usr/local with the command python setup install
<ikonia> Guest69020: you have no idea what that it installed or what it did
<Guest69020> i know that everything it installed is in /usr/local
<Guest69020> python-4suite-xml did'n't compile
<Guest69020> so it is not installed
<robertj> hrmm, on the beta adding a task list results in an infinite number of task list items being added
<Guest69020> is there a command like make uninstall to remove a python package?
<ikonia> Guest69020: re-install 9.04
<Guest69020> serpentine install things in /usr not in /usr/local so there should be no conflict
<Guest69020> maybe doing python setup uninstall?
<Guest69020> the most drastical thing i can do is to remove manually files in  /usr/local
<Guest69020> after all in a clean installation of ubuntu  are there these files?
<Guest69020> so i haven't to reinstall everything :)
<Guest69020> but i wanted to know  this
<Guest69020> the reason serpentine  don't work
<ikonia> Guest69020: re-install 9.04
<Guest69020> is that is my fault
<Guest69020> or there is a bug in serpentine
<ikonia> Guest69020: re-install 9.04 - and re-test
<Guest69020> could you be so kind to install serpentine and do it for me?
<ikonia> Guest69020: I can't at the moment
<ikonia> Guest69020: I suggest you re-install 9.04 and re-test
<Guest69020> ok
<ikonia> Guest69020: if you want to help with the bug testing - this is what it involves
<Guest69020> i wanted to help
<ikonia> Guest69020: so you need to do a sane test
<Guest69020> but i don't want to reinstall everything :(
<ikonia> that's a big part of testing pre-release software
<Guest69020> how can i remove the bug i filed on launchpad with apport?
<ikonia> mark it as not an issue
<Guest69020> how?
<Guest69020> is there someone here that is running jaaunty and today has installed serpentine?
<Guest69020> does it works?
<Guest69020> to me it gives me this error Traceback (most recent call last):
<Guest69020>   File "/usr/bin/serpentine", line 109, in <module>
<Guest69020>     assert path.isdir(locations.lib)
<Guest69020> AssertionError
<ikonia> Guest69020: we've just gone through this
<ikonia> Guest69020: YOU need re-install jaunty to get a sane platform and YOU need to re-test
<Guest69020> ikonia i thank you for your suggestion to reinstall everything, but now i am not speking with you. maybe there is someone else that have serpentine installed and i wanted simply to know if it works or not  so i can be helpful
<ikonia> Guest69020: asking someone else if it works is not helpful
<ikonia> Guest69020: you have found a possible - but doubtful bug
<ikonia> it would be helpful to create a sane platform and test it
<ikonia> Guest69020: tis is part of testing the bugs and reporting them correctly
<ikonia> "this" sorry not tis
<Guest69020> if it works i remove the bug i filed from lanchpad
<ikonia> Guest69020: so you test it and remove the bug
<Guest69020> launchpad
<ikonia> Guest69020:  I strongly suggest you remove the bug now until you can verify it on a sane platform
<ikonia> Guest69020: as your platform is tainted it will be invalid by default, so removing it now will stop the waste of peoples time looking at it
<Guest69020> how can i do that (but maybe there is a bug, do you know? don't will be more helpful if someone with a not "tainted" (my ubuntu installation is not tainted) installation say to me if there is a bug or not? if i had to reinstall everything there would be a loss of time (first i have to backup everything and then to reinstall: 2 hours))
<Guest69020> ?
<ikonia> Guest69020: two hours well spent
<bluefoxx> Heres a small issue: in the map when attempting to install, I couldn't click on Vancouver.
<ikonia> Guest69020: plus a sane platform will allow you to do other tests without them being tainted
 * bluefoxx liked the time zone map style of the ibex installer better
<Guest69020> my platform is sane
<ikonia> Guest69020: no it's not
<Guest69020> why?
<ikonia> Guest69020: you've got custom compiled stuff on there
<Guest69020> can't i compile in ubuntu?
<Guest69020> i'm not on windows
<ikonia> Guest69020: of course you can, but logging bugs against a development addition of a platform that you're updating yourself is counter productive and pointless
<bluefoxx> Ack!
<bluefoxx> It wants to erase my disk by default?
<ikonia> Guest69020: stop refering to windows - no-one said anything about windows, yet you keep bringing it up
<charlie-tca> bluefoxx: there was a bug on that in launchpad. Trying to get the cities in the right zones
<Guest69020> i installed things in /usr/local
<ikonia> Guest69020: so ?
<Guest69020> so
<ikonia> Guest69020: are you %101 that everything LINKED against libraries in /usr/local ?
<Guest69020> in a "sane" installation there is nothing in /usr/local?
<bluefoxx> charlie-tca: Well In my opinion, I would say the older time zone selection worked better...
<ikonia> bluefoxx: I would agree with that
<charlie-tca> mine too. But this is the nature of things.
<ikonia> things must chance
<ikonia> changge
<charlie-tca> You can still pick from the list, though
<bluefoxx> I also think that having it suggest erasing your entire disk and installing as the default option might be a bad idea...
<bluefoxx> charlie-tca: As I wound up doing...
<Guest69020> ??
<charlie-tca> Yeah, Boise is the same way. It is *way* too much work to pick it on the map
<charlie-tca> I don't know what the best default for partitioning would be. I normally manual partition, since I have many installs to pick from
<Guest69020> i removed the old serpentine.py from /usr/local so when i run serpentine i run the right one
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> what time is the beta out?
<Guest69020> the traceback say mae that
<ikonia> Guest69020: are you %101 everything you built was linked against /usr/local or /usr/
<ActionParsnip> i know its tomorrow
 * bluefoxx would have better luck playing minesweeper on a u810 using a hot dog as a stylus than selecting the right city on the installer map 
<Guest69020> what do you mean?
<ikonia> Guest69020: never mind - you're wasting time
<ActionParsnip> like is it 7am GMT, 8pm GMT
<Guest69020> everything i built is in /usr/local
<ikonia> Guest69020: logging bugs against your home compiled system is a waste of peoples effort
<bluefoxx> I do like the new nag screen telling me to choose a stronger password though...
<ikonia> bluefoxx: thats an interesting compromise as it should be down to the user to impliment the password policy they feel best
<Guest69020> bluefoxx: can you do me a favour?
<bluefoxx> If I had gone with something like 'password' or '12345678' as the password would it have told me outright, 'No!'?
<ikonia> Guest69020: re-install 9.04 and est it yourself
<bluefoxx> Guest69020: depends...
<Guest69020> do you have serpentine installled?
<bluefoxx> I normally have a 60 char passphrase, but for a box I'm using to get back into linux with, and only briefly to do a bit of programming for my sansa on, i just used a garbage temp one...not to mention theres not many things that take a 60 character password
<bluefoxx> Guest69020: still installing.
<Guest69020> wow thank you
<ikonia> Guest69020: he's still installing the OS
<ikonia> Guest69020: that's why he's at the map selection screen
<ikonia> Guest69020: re-install 9.04 and get a sane platform back and test it yourself
<bluefoxx> Guest69020: its getting whatever it comes with by default and whatever the dev page for rockbox tells me i need.
<Guest69020> ikonia can i ask you a question?
<ikonia> Guest69020: if it's about jaunty - sure
<Guest69020> why can't you do an apt-get install serpentine?
<ikonia> Guest69020: because my jaunty box is doing other tests at the moment
<Guest69020> ok
<ali1234> i just tried to sudo apt-get install serpentine and it failed horribly
<ikonia> Guest69020: and plus as I said - it's important you get yourself a sane platform if you want to test
<ali1234> serpentine: Depends: python-4suite-xml but it is not going to be installed
<popey> works here on latest jaunty
<Guest69020> ali1234: did you apt-get update first?
<ali1234> no
<Guest69020> this is the reason it fails
<ali1234> of course
<ali1234> that is going to take a while though
<popey> update, not upgrade
<ali1234> still gonna take a while
<Guest69020> yes
<Guest69020> thank you guys
<ali1234> what is serpentine anyway?
<popey> !info serpentine
<ubottu> serpentine (source: serpentine): An application for creating audio CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-5ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 164 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<Guest69020> it is a program i use to do gapless audio cd
<Guest69020> a very good sofware :)
<Guest69020> to me it gives me this error
<Guest69020> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Guest69020>   File "/usr/bin/serpentine", line 109, in <module>
<Guest69020>     assert path.isdir(locations.lib)
<Guest69020> AssertionError
<ali1234> assert path.isdir(locations.lib) does look like a problem with library paths to me
<Guest69020> did you try it?
<Guest69020> sama error?
<ali1234> no im still downloading package lists. can you pastebin the FULL backtrace please?
<Kano> hi, is here somebody who likes to package a squashfs-tools snapshot?
<Guest69020> i think this is the full backtrace
<Guest69020> it says only this when i run it in terminal
<ali1234> hmm... what stuff did you compile yourself?
<dan457> In my system it warns me that it conflits with other software.  not going to uninstall something to test it atm.  i'll try on anouther box later.
<dan457> if you complied your own, you would not have gotten that warning i'm sure.
<Guest69020> no this is the version i  installed with apt-get
<ali1234> ok i get the same error
<Guest69020> so there is a bug :
<Guest69020> ok thank you everyone
<dan457> hmm, other box, I get unresolved dependency.  python-4suite-xml
<Guest69020> you get this because the list of packages is not updated
<thewrath> i have no sound in ubuntu 9.04 alpha 6
<thewrath> any comments
<Guest69020> today they fixed a bug there was in python-4suite-xml
<funkyHat> Am I right in thinking that fglrx is broken currently in Jaunty?
<Guest69020> but serpentine still have bugs :(
<thewrath> funkyHat: yes you are corret
<thewrath> i had that issue yesterday
<thewrath> you have to remove it from teh system adn restart
<dan457> sound on new intel hd audio is a pain here.  when it works for me, but snap crackle pop.....
<Guest69020> anyway this is the nly things don't work well in jaunty
<Guest69020> at least for me
<funkyHat> Is there a bug for it thewrath ?
<dan457> ok, installed it and it crashed... sending in a report
<bluefoxx> I do wish that the installer still tossed stuff like gparted onto the system when you installed...
<thewrath> yes
<thewrath> they do know of it
<thewrath> that is how i found of it
<peppot> anyone know how to make device permission settings permanent in jaunty?
<Guest69020> is there an alternative to serpentine?
<ali1234> Guest69020: it is crashing because /usr/bin/../lib/python2.6/site-packages/ does not exist
<funkyHat> thewrath: do you know the bug #?
<bluefoxx> would be really nice to have an 'advanced' section where one could do such things as say, download packages to be installed and updates...
<bluefoxx> like the restricted-extras and all that...
<bluefoxx> instead of doing it after installing....
<ali1234> Guest69020: if you create that dir it seems to work
<Guest69020> good
<Guest69020> :)
<Guest69020> thank you
<thewrath> funkyHat: trying to find it
<Guest69020> how did you discover that?
<thewrath> while i am looking for it can anyone help me try to get my audio back
<thewrath> in 9.04
<Shane_Fagan> try alt f2 and then type pulseaudio
<Guest69020> do you   know python?
<thewrath> i do not know no
<ali1234> Guest69020: yes
<Guest69020> i have to learn it :)
<Guest69020> it is more difficult than c++?
<ali1234> no it is much much easier
<thewrath> no sound in 9.04 anyone have that/
<ali1234> Guest69020: but that's off topic... i suggest #python if you want to learn it
<Guest69020> ok
<Shane_Fagan> I get it a few times a day its a kernel problem
<BUGabundo> thewrath: you need to install dtchen kernel images
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<Guest69020> so to suggest this solution to the developers how  can i do?
<Shane_Fagan> If you restart pulseaudio it will get it back temporarily.
<Shane_Fagan> dtchen's fix works
<dan457> current pulse is buggy as hell.
<dan457> if you compile the dev version, it works better with newer hdaudio hardware.
<dan457> or just wait for a few weeks.. lol
<ali1234> Guest69020: that isn't a fix, it is a work around. you need to find out why the directory doesnt exist for py2.6 (it exists for 2.5) and why serpentine needs to check that it exists. only when you can answer those questions can you suggest a proper fix
<thewrath> BUGabundo: it says an older version is avilable in a software channel
<bluefoxx> should work fine with an ancient generic creative card
<Shane_Fagan> Is compiz working for anyone else?
<thewrath> generally yoiu are reocmmend to isntall the verson formt eh software channel, since iti s ually better supported
<thewrath> Shane_Fagan: in 9.04?
<BUGabundo> thewrath: and its true
<Shane_Fagan> Yeo
<Guest69020> i understand
<BUGabundo> downlload all files for your arch
<BUGabundo> and then install
<Shane_Fagan> 9.04 yep
<bluefoxx> sound in my box something thats on par with onboard, but the machine itself doesn't even have that....
<thewrath> so should i not do the stuff from dtchen?
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: yes it works
<Shane_Fagan> Its broken for me
<BUGabundo> thewrath: please install and comment on the bug
<bluefoxx> since it was intended to be a server about a decade back when someone else had it...
<thewrath> BUGabundo: can you link me tot he bug
<eMaX> very weird. sometimes my display starts to flicker. nvidia on thinkpad t61. when I leave it flickering for a while, like 10 secs, the laptop will just hard reset. If I send it quickly to standby and then resume, all is fine.
<BUGabundo> its in the deb it self
<BUGabundo> bug 330814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<thewrath> so that is the same issue as having no audio
<bluefoxx> hmm...
<bluefoxx> a pile of i/o request errors on /dev/sr0...
<Guest69020> i haven't tried pulseaudio, alsa works good for me. what are the advantages of it over alsa?
<bluefoxx> whatever that was, it rebooted like it was supposed to
<thewrath> i was told that alsa shoudl work
<thewrath> how do i set my audio driver
<BUGabundo> thewrath: audio properties
<thewrath> k
<BUGabundo> system->pref->multimedia selection
<thewrath> system->pref->audi
<thewrath> BUGabundo: here is one thing
<thewrath> when i plug my headphoens in it works
<thewrath> but my regular computer speakers donet work
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> please state that on the bug
<BUGabundo> and add the alsa report link
<s0u][ight> no kernel changes?
<BUGabundo> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<s0u][ight> .29?
<thewrath> link me again tot he bug
<thewrath> my ff closed unexpectily
<dan457> your speakers broken?  or are you headphones usb?
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/348480
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348480 in ubuntu "unable to set custom window manager" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> bug 330814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<thewrath> https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 that bug?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed]
<BUGabundo> thewrath: download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<BUGabundo> chmod it to have X
<BUGabundo> and run it
<BUGabundo> copy the link provided to the LP bug and state your prob
<cyberix> My bug is about regression that might have an effect on a relatively large population of user. Luckily not the least technical ones.
<thewrath> BUGabundo: i just run it by typing ./alsa-inf.sh
<thewrath> right
<thewrath> stupid BUGabundo you there
<thewrath>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4524b0993bb6c2d313cdcf6588e18ddda53ac423
<BUGabundo> thewrath: I think you still need to chmod it
<BUGabundo> I have no use for it
<BUGabundo> its the audio team that does
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> so for bug 330814 reply with that link?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<BUGabundo> and your prob
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> done
<SeanTater> Jaunty installed GRUB over my XFS superblock. (XFS had the whole disk) Is it safe to repair XFS or will that kill GRUB?
<BUGabundo> SeanTater: should be safe
<BUGabundo> livecd or recovery console?
<BUGabundo> xfs_check
<BUGabundo> and xfs_repair should do much harm
<SeanTater> Right now, it's fully installed and I'm on a normal desktop
<SeanTater> It boots up but XFS is dead
<SeanTater> (XFS isn't my primary drive)
<SeanTater> So I can run xfs_check but not xfs_repair?
<BUGabundo> bbl
<dan457> boot from a live CD and run both.
<SeanTater> I can do that, but since it's not mounted, it's on another disk, and the data is not that crucial, wouldn't it be the same run from a normal install?
<MTecknology> How do I grab the source of a package?
<tomsdale> Anyone with a Dell Laptop with an alps touchpad? There are a couple of bugs regarding this touchpad in launchpad but no clear future. What can I do to get this issue moving in jaunty?
<funkyHat> MTecknology: apt-get source package
<funkyHat> MTecknology: (no need for sudo)
<MTecknology> !find pam_cracklib
<ubottu> File pam_cracklib found in libpam-cracklib, libpam-doc, libpam-modules
<MTecknology> grabbing a massive bzr branch just so I can make a patch to a spelling error on a bug over a year old....
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: eheh
<MTecknology> GREAT... grep won't even find the file for me
<MTecknology> -_-
<tomsdale> i found a bugfix for the touchpad issues in a diff file for linux-2.6.27/drivers/input/mouse/alps.c. Can I apply this in my jaunty installation - how?
<MTecknology> it's the blueprints
<MTecknology> wrong chan
<tomsdale> !296610
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 296610
<tomsdale> bug 296610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296610 in linux "ALPS DualPoint Touchpad flaky performance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296610
<nemo> I've been getting "Apt Authentication Issue" notifications a lot lately.
<nemo> like. last couple of days
<nemo> I'm pretty sure the network over here hasn't changed recently.
<nemo> is anyone else experiencing these?
<BUGabundo> nemo do you use any PPA?
<unixdawg> ok who broke yakuake
<unixdawg> i cant change any of the settins in yakuake now it crashes
<tomsdale> Can I apply a .diff patch for a mouse driver for kernel version 2.26.27 to a jaunty 2.26.28-11 kernel. Do I have to recompile the kernel? little help please ...
<rconan> is it deliberate that you can no longer drag and drop panels?
<BUGabundo> rconan: you mean top and bottom? I can
<rconan> so you can drag your top panel and put it at the side
<BUGabundo> let me try to be sure
<BUGabundo> no I can't!
<BUGabundo> WTF
<BUGabundo> I used to be able to do it
<BUGabundo> gnome 2.26  bug?
<rconan> or "feature"
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<BUGabundo> exactly what I said to seb128
<BUGabundo> rconan: please file a bug and sub me to it
<BUGabundo> I'll make it move
<ikonia> tomsdale: no the 2.6.27 patch should not be applied to a 2.6.28 kernel
<ikonia> tomsdale: you need to check it's compatability
<rconan> BUGabundo: just checking there isn't already one
<BUGabundo> sure
<nemo> BUGabundo: you know. I might. *checks*
<BUGabundo> nemo could be that
<BUGabundo> since now PPAs are PGP signed
<BUGabundo> please pastebin your sources.list
<BUGabundo> thanks
<MTecknology> patch submitted with it - hopefully they'll commit this before yet another year passes
<nemo> BUGabundo: http://m8y.org/tmp/sources.txt
<BUGabundo> rconan: (04:07:27 PM) seb128: BUGabundo: yes, use alt+dnd
<nemo> (with comments/blank lines removed)
<BUGabundo> rconan: DON'T file that bug!
<BUGabundo> LOL
<rconan> BUGabundo: oh... cool
<rconan> now I can get panels on my secondary screens
<BUGabundo> nemo: nothing strange about that
<BUGabundo> can you please change to another mirror and try to reproduce
<BUGabundo> eheh
<rconan> althought this looks ominous: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/271343
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271343 in gnome-panel "Gnome panel bugs with secondary monitor" [Low,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> mine always appear on the BIGGEST screen
<BUGabundo> then I run compiz reload
<BUGabundo> and have them on my laptop
<nemo> BUGabundo: where's that? I've always used the defaults
<nemo> just us.archive
<nemo> to something else?
<nemo> ca.archive ? :)
<tomsdale> ikonia: Thanks! .. so I won't try that. How do I best proceed with the issue though to work towards a fix in jaunty in the near future? This is the dell business line - a non working touchpad/stick combo in Ubuntu would be really sad.
<ikonia> tomsdale: I would hang on the initial release then submit the patch as a back port request
<BUGabundo> nemo: System->admin->software sources
<BUGabundo> Other...
<BUGabundo> and choose a mirror close to you
<BUGabundo> or let the Auto find the closest (not always true)
<rconan> hmm... maximising windows goes underneath panels on secondary screens
<nemo> BUGabundo: trying out the automatic. thanks.
<nemo> will try to use my judgement on result - like, I don't even know why it is bothering with italy :)
<tomsdale> ikonia: so in order to actually get a working patch I better get in contact with the original author and ask him whether he could write another fix for the 2.26.28 kernel series?
<tomsdale> right now there is only a patch for 2.26.27.
<ikonia> tomsdale: no, I'd submit the patch to the kernel team to let them evaluate it's compatability
<FFEMTcJ> the beta is still on schedule for release tomorrow correct?
<rconan> yeah but don't hold your breath
<rconan> it could be any time tomorrow
<darthanubis> I was wonder why no recent updates
<darthanubis> wondering
<FFEMTcJ> im at work tomorrow, so it doesnt really matter to me
<rconan> don't wanna hear no "it's midnight where is it?" going on
<Machtin> trying to give all users read-permission for a folder - i'm using dolphin to do so.. and chmod -R a+r /path/to/folder/ neither works? what's wrong with that?
<darthanubis> it's beta time yea!
<rconan> i've never used prebeta before
<FFEMTcJ> leave for work tomorrow at 630am and will get home friday at about 10 am..
<rconan> and probably wont again
<tomsdale> ikonia: although it's for 2.26.27? I'm not the Author of the patch - I just want to get it fixed in ubuntu.
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: beta freeze
<darthanubis> cool
<ikonia> tomsdale: I'd still submit it as is
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: get the daily today, and rsync the diff tomorrow or Friday
<FFEMTcJ> BUGabundo: ehh.. just debating installing today or waiting till saturday
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: get the daily today
<BUGabundo> and instll
<BUGabundo> updates will give you the same
<FFEMTcJ> i kinda figured
<FFEMTcJ> prolly wont be many changes anyway right?
<nemo> will 2.6.29 make it in to jaunty? there were some neat features besides the new mascot :)
<IntuitiveNipple> jaunty is 2.6.28
<nemo> that's been settled eh.
<IntuitiveNipple> It's not been in doubt
<FFEMTcJ> BUGabundo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/jaunty-alternate-i386.iso  ?
<nemo> well. I don't know these things
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: not alternate
<BUGabundo> get the livecd
<BUGabundo> nemo: NO.. we will have .28
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: [[]]
<tomsdale> ok, thanks for your help ikonia
<BUGabundo>  !cdimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdimage
<FFEMTcJ> BUGabundo: i dont see a livecd in current
<BUGabundo>  !dailies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailies
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: daily live
<FFEMTcJ> ahh
<void^_> hrm, gtk2-engines-pixbuf really is exceedingly slow :/
<JediMaster> hey guys
<JediMaster> For the last 2 weeks or so whenever I'm watching a video in various players (e.g. mplayer command line, vlc, xbmc etc) if I pause the video for more than a few seconds and resume it again the audio starts to badly distort, like static
<JediMaster> even quitting the player quite often doesn't fix it
<JediMaster> somtimes restarting X fixes it, but not always
<JediMaster> didn't do it before about 2 weeks ago
<JediMaster> I believe someone mentioned that it could be a problem with pulse audio before, but I can't find anything about this issue on the net
<JediMaster> anyone got any suggestions?
<nemo> I've had issues with sound dæmons that have sounded like that in the past
<nemo> where, I had to increase buffer sizes
<nemo> but. the pause thing, never had that problem
<nemo> for me, it was always static
<nemo> (until I increased buffers)
<JediMaster> hmmm, just had it again but I stopped the player for 5 minutes and it's playing ok now
<JediMaster> how do you increase the buffer?
<JediMaster> is that in the pulse-audio config, or in the player's config?
<nemo> don't remember. was years ago, and I don't even think was pulse audio - I was messing with esd at the time
<bluefoxicy> shit hangs a lot during I/O
<bluefoxicy> the disk just stops, CPU stops, and a program freezes for 2 minutes
<JediMaster> what program?
<nemo> BUGabundo, I switched to a specific mirror suggested by automatic - it ran through the whole update routine, which seemed to run successfully.
<nemo> I logged out, logged back in
<nemo> a minute later, "apt authentication issue" again
<nemo> on the other hand, even though update manager seems to sweep through all the various repos without complaint, I've had no prompt for new packages
<nemo> and, that's a bit unusual in jaunty.
<nemo> meh. maybe the network here changed in some fashion - will try it again at home.
<IntuitiveNipple> right now we're in beta freeze so don't be too surprised, treat it as a welcome break :)
<nemo> oh. well. that part is normal then
<nemo> perhaps unrelated to the popup
<IntuitiveNipple> I think I've only seen 4 today :)
<nemo> oh. that's 4 more than I
<IntuitiveNipple> but it does sound like you're experiencing some kind of network-caching issue
<nemo> I'm noting down this command it is prompting me to run, to try it at a terminal
<bluefoxicy> JediMaster:  THE WHOLE SYSTEM.
<nemo> synaptic --non-interactive --update-at-startup --hide-main-window
<bluefoxicy> JediMaster: EVERYTHING stops
<IntuitiveNipple> could it be a transparent proxy goinv via squid?
<bluefoxicy> JediMaster:  Firefox greys, Xchat greys, trying to open Gnome Terminal hangs
<bluefoxicy> then after 2 minutes, the disk starts CRANKING like crazy, gnome terminal opens, Firefox and Xchat wake back up.
<JediMaster> tested the disk?
<BUGabundo> nemo we are on beta freeze
<BUGabundo> no new packages until Friday
<bluefoxicy> JediMaster:  it works fine under 8.10
<nemo> oh
<nemo> I have a failed on
<IntuitiveNipple> nemo: The reports I see on that all refer to network proxy issues
<nemo> jaunty-security/maultiverse Translation-en_US
<nemo> perhaps that's what triggered the error
 * JediMaster wonders if this audio bug is going to be in the release
<JediMaster> it makes it almost unusable
<nemo> everything else seems to update fine
<nemo> s/maulti/multi/
<bluefoxicy> JediMaster:  also, while this is happening, several programs tend to still work.  I navigated with Nautilus (which started cranking the disk running through my home directory) in the middle of this
<bluefoxicy> after nautilus finished hammering the disk, the system went idle again
<bluefoxicy> a little while later, the disk woke back up, and all the frozen programs started
<BUGabundo> nemo: that trans is "normal"
<bluefoxicy> that's distinctly odd.
<nemo> ok :)
<IntuitiveNipple> nemo: see that last couple of comments on this report: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<BUGabundo> I've been getting that for EVER
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 24061 in update-manager "GPG error with apt-get (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [Medium,Invalid]
<bluefoxicy> top has indicated that 2-3 programs hang in "D" state
<nemo> BUGabundo: I hadn't looked at the list recently :)
<bluefoxicy> always the frozen programs
<nemo> IntuitiveNipple: none of the comments seem to match my behaviour though - if I run apt-get update it seems to work fine
<nemo> no GPG sig complaints
<nemo> only this alert on startup
<IntuitiveNipple> nemo: that alert stems from a bad signature
<nemo> but. shouldn't I get that if I run apt-get update too?
<nemo> I've had bad signature warnings before
<Machtin> trying to give all users read-permission for a folder - i'm using dolphin to do so.. and chmod -R a+r /path/to/folder/ neither works? what's wrong with that?
<nemo> (not recently, but a while ago)
<IntuitiveNipple> Machtin: how does it not work? does it not apply the change to the files?
<Shane_Fagan> Its a pulse audio problem as well as a kernel problem. It should be fixed soon
<Machtin> IntuitiveNipple: indeed.. although it says it does
<Shane_Fagan> Whoops was looking higher up the list
<Machtin> however, might that be related to the fact that it's ntfs?
 * bluefoxicy re-installs ubuntu-desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> Machtin: I think with ntfs, to translate unix to NTFS-ACLs you may need to play with the mount options
<bluefoxicy> direct hardy -> jaunty upgrade isn't so hard :o
<hggdh> what's the command-line equivalent for update-manager on a server?
<IntuitiveNipple> apt-get upgrade
<hggdh> to go from Intrepid into Jaunty
<IntuitiveNipple> and apt-get dist-upgrade if there are kept-back packages
<bluefoxicy> update/upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> do-releasse-upgrade
<arp13> I'd say it's better to use aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> oops... typos
<IntuitiveNipple> do-release-upgrade
<hggdh> hah!
<hggdh> thanks
<bluefoxicy> hggdh:  ssh -XC user@yourserver -> sudo update-manager
<hggdh> bluefoxicy, this will require X, and I do not have X on this machine
<arp13> bluefoxicy, but what if he does not have X at serv?
<hggdh> it is a real server
<arp13> heh
<arp13> :D
<hggdh> do-release-upgrade -d is what I was looking for
<Machtin> IntuitiveNipple: hm, kay
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just installed jaunty server on a poweredge... then moved /var to it's own LVM lv, and got myself in a right mess with /var/run and /var/lock :)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: didn't you know that?
<bluefoxicy> or update-manager -d
<bluefoxicy> hggdh:  no
<bluefoxicy> hggdh:  your server doesn't need X
<sebsebseb>  
<bluefoxicy> hggdh:  you ssh to it from another machine on your network, and run an X program, and it runs on YOUR machine
<IntuitiveNipple> Here's a note to remember: if ever you move /var/* from the / file-system to another one, make sure to recreate the empty /var/run and /var/lock on the / file-system so varrun and varlock tmps's can be mounted during init whilst / f-s is still read-only.
<bluefoxicy> firefox is awesome
<genii> eg:  ssh -l name place -XC                      xterm appname &
<bluefoxicy> close it, "Do you want to save your tabs?"  "Yes."
<bluefoxicy> open firefox BLANK BROWSER.
<BUGabundo> I'm playing with that right now.... but its to slow!
<bluefoxicy> brb reboot
<sebsebseb> so the beta is meant to be tommorow, but  I wonder if it realy will make a difference on my system or not.   Still  no shutdown or logout buttons in  the menu for me,  I  also  still have it saying  No Indicators on my top panel, even though someone suggested removing that.   Also jaunty is meant to have a new notfiication system?  That's the update system?  Well my update system is like 8.10.
<BUGabundo> bluefoxx: no need for sudo in update-manager
<IntuitiveNipple> The 'notification system' is notify-osd.
<sebsebseb> IntuitiveNipple: right well what is it?
<BUGabundo> bluefoxx: bash: -c: option requires an argument
<IntuitiveNipple> update is still handled by update-manager, but it no longer uses the applet-icon by default - it uses notify-osd
<sebsebseb> IntuitiveNipple: well for updates of packages I haven't noticed any difference
<IntuitiveNipple> sebsebseb: Read the -devel mailing list, there's been tons of discussion about these things.
<sebsebseb> IntuitiveNipple: well I would expect the beta to fix the issues that I mentioned
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: no changes schedule for those bugs
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: so people that cleanly install the beta, will also not get shut down and  log out in the menu?
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: and maybe even have it saying No  Indicators on the top panel?
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought that "no indicators" thing just meant we have to use hand signals and look in the mirror
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: I have fusa
<BUGabundo> doesn't beta have it too?
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: what's fusa?
<IntuitiveNipple> fast user switch applet
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: yes I have that, but the whole point is,  before I also had shut down and log out in the "normal " menu
<IntuitiveNipple> it replaced the previous applet for the shutdown/logout menu
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: removing it from the "normal" menu is stupidity at it's highest, people don't want to use fusa
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> fine by me
<sebsebseb> fusa  can go f itself as far as I am concenred, it's just for now I have to use it.
<BUGabundo> "Works For Me" TM
<BUGabundo> bluefoxx: bash: -c: option requires an argument
<bluefoxicy> http://rafb.net/p/JSwNOO86.html
<sebsebseb> well or add a shut down log out button to my panel.  or  use the terminal to shut down
<bluefoxicy> The first thing I do after booting is run top.
<bluefoxicy> As soon as I'm logged in.
<bluefoxicy> inside gnome-terminal.
<bluefoxicy> anyone see a problem?
<sebsebseb> no shut down  and log out,  in applications, places, system,  really does stand out to me as the missing thing
<sebsebseb> before there was  that, and fusa,  that's good to have both
<bluefoxicy> sebsebseb: try log out vs shutdown in that menu
<IntuitiveNipple> bluefoxicy: have you tried using iotop?
<bluefoxicy> sebsebseb:  logout gives you 60 seconds to cancel
<bluefoxicy> reboot IMMEDIATELY REBOOTS NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
<sebsebseb> IntuitiveNipple: there is no log out in the "normal" menu anymore, and there must be,  or people will think Ubuntu is stupid
<sebsebseb> and yes I know about the auto shut down stuff
<sebsebseb> I  had that from the normal menu in  8.10, but everything in one thing
<sebsebseb> trying to force people to use fusa is stupidity.   also people that are new to Ubuntu won't even notice/know what that green icon is for
<amortvigil> lol everykey i touch for more than 2 sec wil restart x
<sebsebseb> people that are new to  Ubuntu will know menus, because of Windows, and so will expect shutdown and log out,  in the  Applications  Places System menu
<sebsebseb> and  then anyone who   had tried a previous release, and then were to use 9.04 and find out no shut down and log out buttons in the "normal" menus, will think WTF?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I've asked you before to control the language
<ikonia> sebsebseb: think about what we disscussed before speaking
<sebsebseb> ikonia: heh sorry
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'm not laughing - you got a pretty clear warning
<sebsebseb> ikonia: my bad,  yeah this channel same rules,   sometimes can forget
<ikonia> no sweat
<ikonia> eveyone slips up
<sebsebseb> I  am  getting used to using fusa, but I would like  shutdown and  logout in the normal   Applicaitons Places System like before, as well
<hggdh> arghhh!
<IntuitiveNipple> sebsebseb: The whole point of the development cycle is to discuss try these things. It's no good coming in at the end of the cycle and expecting changes. You've got to be involved all the way along - and even then other views may prevail
<hggdh> finally I got control back....
<IntuitiveNipple> hggdh: ? fighting you was it?
<sebsebseb> IntuitiveNipple: sure, but  I think I had it in alpha6
<hggdh> bluefoxicy, to answer you: this server had no SSH access
<sebsebseb> IntuitiveNipple: before some update that was pretty recant
<IntuitiveNipple> sebsebseb: my point is, the plans for these changes were laid months ago
<hggdh> BUGabundo, for you: I had forgotten -- I do not use to upgrade versions in servers that frequent ;-)
<sebsebseb> IntuitiveNipple: also I expect it's not a feature that is difficult to program back in :)
<bluefoxicy> hggdh:  ah ok
<Ienorand> I am actually okay with fusa, at least at the moment... But what is annoying is that there is no simple way to EDIT the system menu! As long as it's possible to easily revert they can remove things as far as I'm conc.
<amortvigil> what is fusa?
<BUGabundo> amortvigil: Fast User something
<hggdh> IntuitiveNipple, lessons learned: it is not a Good Idea (TM) to run an upgrade on a VirtualBox image while running X. At least on VBox 2.1.4,, Linux 2.6.29, and Jaunty
<Ienorand> ...switching applet
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: prob is you can't reach it with keyboard
<sebsebseb> if 9.04 isn't good enough,   I might even go back to Hardy  or  distro change.   all releases of Ubuntu have been so similar since Gutsy.   sure they improve, but nothing major
<hggdh> so while I was upgrading the server, I decided to also upgrade an Intrepid image on my laptop... and the image grabbed control of my keyboard, and would not release it anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> hggdh: eeeek!
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: True... although Ctrl-alt-del does exist still....
<hggdh> yay... 20 minutes locked out
<sebsebseb> the fast user  switcher is a bit silly, for one user systems also
<hggdh> sebsebseb, not really. I use it to test things on a clean account
<sebsebseb> I guess there must be some way for  users, to  be able to add shut down and  logout  back into the normal  aplications places system menu?
<Ienorand> sebsebseb: SInce it's meant to incorporate things like IM status it does make some sense...
<sebsebseb> well not everyone is even going to be using Pidgin  in Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: thanks for the reminder! forgot about that
<tgpraveen> hi ppl
<IntuitiveNipple> FUA works with xchat too.
<sebsebseb> Xchat heh
<sebsebseb> I would rather use Konversation any day :)
<tgpraveen> i am irritated b the 60 sec timeout that comes in jaunty when i click shutdown or restart
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I heard about that bug a while ago
<BUGabundo> it was fixed with some X iteration
<IntuitiveNipple> well that or it puts the IM operations on the menu when no 'regular' IM client is active
<BUGabundo> did it reappear?
<BUGabundo> what is the VM?
<tgpraveen> i think that it is very annoyiny and is a step backwardf in terms of usability is there a bug on that?
<tgpraveen> what do u ppl say? also is there a way to turn it off?
<thewrath> where can i post ifnormation on the forums related to januty?
<IntuitiveNipple> si ti dlibertae msis sepillnig day?
<thewrath> sorry IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> thewrath: you we'ren't the first... there was a string of them... seemed like good timing
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> i have an issue on jaunty but it deals with a wifi card
<thewrath> can i post that in here or on the forums under the jaunty area
<IntuitiveNipple> you won't be alone then, we're attacking several 'bugettes' in that area
<sebsebseb> well if your on 9.o4
<sebsebseb> this is the place
<sebsebseb> thewrath: ,but 8.10 gets wifi issues
<IntuitiveNipple> If it's a bug, open a bug report
<sebsebseb> thewrath: depending on your issue, you could pretend your on still on 8.10 and get suppourted in #ubuntu I expect :d
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907
<thewrath> i dont feel comfortable doing the update and the patch
<thewrath> myself
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305907 in linux "Complete system freeze when trying to connect to WPA2 network" [Undecided,New]
<thewrath> from broadcom
<thewrath> and could use some help when i am doing that
<thewrath> bc i was running into an issue with that before
<hggdh> BUGabundo, good to know, will look around
<shaya> anyone here know how multi monitor support works in jaunty?
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh just a kick,  ok  i'll take that as a serious warning
<shaya> is it using xinerama?
<shaya> I have multi monitor working
<shaya> but not working w/ wine
<rconan> shaya: how did you get it working?
<IntuitiveNipple> I use multiple X screens
<shaya> display applet
<rconan> eh?
<shaya> able to use openoffice multi monitor support just fine
<shaya> but can't powerpoint in wine doesnt' see it
<thewrath> i need to get that working on mine as well (multi monitor)
<rconan> shaya: what does that actually do?
<rconan> I haven't looked
<shaya> display applet?
<shaya> lets you configure your displays
<IntuitiveNipple> only if video chipset and the monitors all support DDC and EDID
<IntuitiveNipple> nvidia don't play nicely with that currently - have to use nvidia-settings
<shaya> I'm using the OSS radeon driver
<shaya> (esp as no fglrx in jaunty as of now)
<shaya> so it works fine
<shaya> though have to clock it back from 4x agp to 2x to ensure it doesnt hang on me
<shaya> though that issue is now in its git repository
<BUGabundo> hggdh: what is the VM?
<Ienorand> How do I manually download similar to "apt-get source net-tools", for example in windows? I'm assuming something should be fetched from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/net-tools but which file?
<Pici> Ienorand: Use packages.ubuntu.com, i.e: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/net-tools
<hggdh> BUGabundo, VirtualBox 2.1.4
<Ienorand> Pici: And which particular is the source, there only seems to be an "original" and "diff"...
<Pici> Ienorand: Apply the diff to the original.
<Ienorand> Pici: Okies, cheers
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: you can also donwload them from LP
<SandGorgon> guys.. any alternative pdf viewer - I need to copy huge amounts of text and document-viewer is having trouble separating left and right hand columns ..
<thewrath> is there a person in here that ic an talk to in like 20 or so minutes to help me with updating a driver, etc
<void^_> SandGorgon: try pdftotext
<ikonia> !away > Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien, please see my private message
<thewrath> ubottu: u goign ot be aroudn?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thewrath> clear
<SandGorgon> void^_, : thanks.. not the best... but worked well enough for me
<Ienorand> Okay, got the diff file and the net-tools-1.60 folder... What parameters do I use with patch command to apply it to a folder? Just use folder path as original file path?
<Ienorand> This is what I'm trying (and failing to do) http://www.mibbit.com/pb/TR8gRa
<void^_> maybe something like cd net-tools-1.60 && patch --dry-run -p1 -i ../net-tools_1.60-21ubuntu1.diff
<linkinx64> hello!! where can i see my brightness settings for my webcam?
<linkinx64> is dang dark
<Drknezz> Hey
<linkinx64> hello!
<Drknezz> Any chance Nix PM gets into Jaunty?
<Ienorand> void^_: Cheers, seemed to work, didn't realise stdout would be current folder...
<vbgunz> how can i check stuff like my writeback and elevator?
<Pici> Drknezz: If its not there by now, then its very unlikely it will get in this release.
<Pici> Drknezz: Do you know if there was a bug filed to have it included?
<Drknezz> Pici, not a bug report, but, it would be nice anyways
<Drknezz> Nix seems to be nice
<Drknezz> It would be really cool to fix dependency issues
<Pici> Drknezz: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for getting new packages included in Ubuntu
<Drknezz> Never knew 'bout that
<bromic94> hey what happens if i have a kernal panic during recovery mode as well somethign wtih input/output error
<thewrath> ?
<calc> wow linus called ted out about the ext3/ext4 fs crap
<calc> nice linkage on /.
<calc> "Whoever came up with that solution was a
<calc> moron. No ifs, buts, or maybes about it.
<thewrath> is jaunty still on for a release of April 23?
<calc> thewrath: yes ubuntu generally doesn't slip, the only release that i know of that did was dapper (the first lts)
<Machtin> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FinalFreeze i like point #4
<thewrath> calc: why was that
<thewrath> brb
<dennda> Anybody able to install and start mpd?
<dennda> It always says the port is already in use (independent of the port I choose)
<Pici> dennda: Is the port you are choosing above 1024?
<dennda> Pici: Yes, even the default port already is.
<dennda> 6600 is default, I tried 6666 and 66664 as well
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all, how it comes that synonims in openoffice are disabled in jaunty even though I have all the thesaurus-alike modules enabled?
<dennda> Pici: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075843 Second posting helped
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah no I don't have those
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ehmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us installed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but thesaurus is disabled in ooo
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sh**!!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> (sorry) apt installs openoffice-org-thesaurus-en-us in place of -gb
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and then if I use the en-gb language in openoffice, it won't do thesaurus
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I want en-gb spellchecking...
<DanaG> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1104493
<DanaG> I have the same issue.
<Stormx2> Beta tomorrow, right? What sort of time will be be out? evening GMT ish, or is it hard to say?
<rww> Stormx2: It's very hard to say.
<calc> Le-Chuck_ITA: hmm? looking at scrollback now
<rww> Stormx2: if you just grab an alpha 6 disc now and update it, you'll have pretty much the same thing, though (although I guess that's not useful if you want to do installer testing)
<calc> Le-Chuck_ITA: you must have the thesaurus for the language/locale you are using
<Le-Chuck_ITA> calc: I actually discovered that en-us spellchecker seems to accept also -gb variants but... I have thesaurus disabled also when setting the document language to en-us!!
<calc> Le-Chuck_ITA: so for en-gb you need the en-gb one
<calc> Le-Chuck_ITA: hmm, let me look at my system to see if it works here
<Le-Chuck_ITA> calc: not only, but I actually would like -us variants of words to be underlined in red as I am italian and need to write in -gb :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> by the way: how it comes that tab-completion on apt now lists also installed packages?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean on apt-get iinstall
<calc> Le-Chuck_ITA: huh?
<calc> Le-Chuck_ITA: apt-get doesn't list already installed packages except in the autoremove section
<Le-Chuck_ITA> calc: perhaps my .bashrc is screwed
<calc> oh hmm you said tab completion, i'll check that in a minute
<calc> updating my jaunty atm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> did you see if your thesaurus work?
<calc> i didn't have it installed at all on my desktop, my laptop is in the process of being reinstalled
<calc> so i had to upgrade and install the thesaurus
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<calc> i think my new laptop hard drive is about to die or something else weird :\
<calc> BUGabundo: hi
<BUGabundo> hey calc
<DanaG> calc: make sure to make backups.
<calc> BUGabundo: my laptop hd started acting up so i can't do email atm :\
<calc> DanaG: backing it all up now actually
<calc> DanaG: it remounted r/o earlier so i rebooted and backing it all up now
<danbeck> Got my Mini9
<danbeck> Ready for Jaunty
<calc> then i will be doing a security erase enhanced and full smart test on the drive
<BUGabundo> eheh calc np
<calc> wow the upgrade for my desktop is taking a long time
<calc> BUGabundo: did you get your $HOME/.gvfs working?
<BUGabundo> calc yes
<BUGabundo> and closed the bug
<calc> BUGabundo: ok
<BUGabundo> needed gvfs-fuse
<calc> yea
<BUGabundo> not instaled for some stupid reason
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys can some of you check if your thesaurus (ctrl+f7) is working in openoffice?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have to leave and don't have internet connection at home :)
<calc> BUGabundo: can you check quick? ^ i'm still upgrading mine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> at least I want to know
 * BUGabundo gnome-do: word ENTER
<calc> upgrading 200 packages takes a while :\
<BUGabundo> ctrl f7 will do nothing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> It is working
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the problem was that openoffice had set the language to en-us for every paragraph
<BUGabundo> humm I haven't nothing instaled for it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry to en-gb
<BUGabundo> LOL
<calc> Le-Chuck_ITA: ah ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I had to select the text and change the language for the paragraph :)
<calc> yea you can set languages on just about everything in OOo for multilanguage support :\
<Le-Chuck_ITA> calc: that does not change the problem of not having an en-gb thesaurus
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but at least I have something... will try to avoid to look for "lift" into it :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks all and bye
<calc> there might be one on the extensions website
<calc> there is a link to the site in the tools->extension manager
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok thanks
 * BUGabundo hates SiS based Laptops
<maco> BUGabundo: you get that link i sent you?
 * calc hates SiS... period
<BUGabundo> maco I did! didn't get it dough
<calc> but probably not as much as i hate nvidia ;-)
<maco> huh?
<BUGabundo> calc: we have lots of them in PT.... need to debug network
<BUGabundo> maco: where did that come from? did i do something  I shouldn't?
<FFEMTcJ> is there any reason not to run /home on ext4
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: do you have *stable* hw?
<BUGabundo> does it crash a lot?
<BUGabundo> if it doesn't you are safe
<FFEMTcJ> hasnt crashed at all
<BUGabundo> if not, then you could have some data loss, when power fails, due to bigger time slots
<BUGabundo> to dump to disk
<calc> i would avoid ext4 until at least linux 2.6.30
<calc> but then i like my data
<calc> they fixed a lot of major issues in 2.6.29 so i would give it at least one kernel release where they aren't fixing major ext4 issues before i personally would use it
<FFEMTcJ> calc: what about for / and have /home ext3
<calc> there is some discussion of potentially making it default for 9.10
<void^_> i'm testing ext4 on /
<calc> FFEMTcJ: its up to you, i'm staying far away, i've had data eaten by not well enough tested FS before
<fosco__> i have ext4 in / and /home with no fails at all
<void^_> there's nothing important on / after all so i need not worry about losing data
<calc> fedora 11 is going to default to ext4 afaik so most bugs should be shaken out by 2.6.30/31 i think
<BUGabundo> I have / as ext3 /home as XFS
<calc> BUGabundo: XFS was what ate my system the last time, but that was several years ago before they fixed the "big bug" :-\
<Hexenkind> does anybody know wheather x-server is stable by using native nvidia drivers?
<calc> Hexenkind: "nv" or the binary only "nvidia"?
<void^_> xfs is pretty reliable nowadays, i often use it for / and some data partitions that get a lot of usage
<calc> Hexenkind: i think nv works pretty much, the binary only ones are crap imho
<DanaG> actually, nv is what is crap.
<DanaG> The quality of the binaries depends on what hardware you have.
<calc> DanaG: at least it doesn't crash your system or not display OOo
<calc> nvidia binary driver has always been crap... and is mentioned specifically in the ext4 thread that was on /. today
<DanaG> On my spare old NV17-based laptop, it crashes Xorg.
<Hexenkind> i mean the nvidia binary
<DanaG> Previous versions had entirely missing text.
<calc> DanaG: i'm still getting bug reports on OOo about the missing text problem
<DanaG> Correction: garbled (as in somebody taking a pen and scribbling all over it), or missing.
<DanaG> Happened with Wine, too.  Also happened with ALL apps if I had entirely disabled font antialiasing of any sort.
<DanaG> Yeah, nvidia binary sucks rather horribly for old hardware.
<BUGabundo> calc: aren't those nvidia bug?
<calc> http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/3/24/227 <- that is specifically talking about Ubuntu installing 'nvidia'
<calc> BUGabundo: yes my point being 'nv' is much better than using the crap that is 'nvidia'
<BUGabundo> I need to place a compiz Fire dot so I can use OOo and Kmail
<BUGabundo> I can't run compiz extra on NV
<calc> 'nvidia' has always been extremely buggy
<BUGabundo> can't use multimonitor with NV
<Machtin> does 9.04 contain ext4?
<calc> we can't even forward bug reports to Nvidia the company because they put a hard limit on how many reports they will allow
<rww> Machtin: yes.
<Machtin> kk
<BUGabundo> Machtin: Jaunty supports ext4
 * calc was reading through some of the nvidia bug reports yesterday and found out that bit of information
<BUGabundo> can't contain it!! ext* is a FileSystem
<BUGabundo> calc: are you kidding me? they limit it?
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<Hexenkind> hmm ive got a dell xps m1330. it should work yet
<calc> BUGabundo: stop abusing non-native speakers ;-P
<calc> BUGabundo: yea
<BUGabundo> calc: I'm non-native
<calc> BUGabundo: i don't know what the limit is but they definitely refuse to accept over a relatively small number of bug reports
<calc> BUGabundo: ok :)
<BUGabundo> never been to a English speaking country either
<DanaG> Hah, with that NV17 (gotta' love that advertising a geforce2 as being newer than a geforce3!)
<DanaG> .... I can't even use Xorg at all!
<Machtin> sorry for sloppy message.. what i meant: when i install 9.04 from cd.. will i be able to choose ext4 as filesystem to format with, BUGabundo?
<DanaG> Log in..... hang if compiz is enabled.
<DanaG> If Compiz is not enabled................ Xorg segfaults.
<rww> Machtin: yes, you will
<DanaG> Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks, nvidia!
<Machtin> wonderful :)
<calc> Machtin: i am pretty sure you can select it in the options for formatting if you do manual format mode
 * rww did it the other day
<BUGabundo> Machtin: you have to do a manual partition schema
<BUGabundo> but yes, you can choose Ext4
<Machtin> is there any reason not to?
<BUGabundo> ext3 is default
<calc> i am using ext4 on one of my systems but will be reformatting it to ext3 when jaunty comes out to be safe
<calc> been to busy updating OOo to take the time to reinstall that one
<calc> Machtin: ext4 is not actually stable yet, despite what sites claim
<DanaG> It's especially amusing if you use auto-login.
<Machtin> i see.
<DanaG> Auto-login.  Crash.  Auto-login.  Crash.  Auto-login.  Crash.  Auto-login.  Crash.  Auto-login.  Crash.
<rww> Machtin: It's not supported as well as ext3, and had some teething problems. I'd recommend using ext3 unless you have a good reason not to.
<calc> Machtin: tytso thinks its stable and got flamed yesterday on linux kernel mailing list about how it works
<Machtin> harr, i see.
<Machtin> okay then.. hm.
<calc> Machtin: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/25/020207 <- if you read through the thread you will see where Linus calls tytso (ext4 author) a moron
<BUGabundo> calc let me disagree... ext4 is stable
<calc> Machtin: the thread referenced to by /. not the /. thread itself
<BUGabundo> it just changes what we are used too
<BUGabundo> and how many apps are expecting FS to do
<calc> BUGabundo: in a way that is not sane, which was what the previous Ubuntu bug report was about, it appears Linus finally heard about it too
<Machtin> *will read*
<calc> BUGabundo: filesystem should not write metadata and free old location before writing new data
<calc> BUGabundo: which is what the entire problem boils down to and is why linus called tytso a moron
<BUGabundo> hihih
<calc> BUGabundo: yes fsck will complete fast but then you have no ability to determine if the data on said fs is consistent
<calc> just that the fs thinks it is
<Machtin> well.. okay, i'll keep ext3 then i guess.
<calc> Machtin: it should be sorted out in the next few months i imagine
<calc> Machtin: probably by the time Ubuntu 9.10 comes out anyway
<calc> BUGabundo: he patched up 2.6.29 to make it work (aiui) but that added potential deadlocks as well from what i read on lkml a few weeks ago
<Machtin> calc: kk
<calc> BUGabundo: which wasn't really a good fix, heh
<Machtin> but i guess i need to reformat then.. actually.. i'm pretty sure.
 * calc doesn't know what the current state of that workaround patch is now though
<BUGabundo> guys see you tomorrow
<gsuveg> jaunty netbook remix wokrs on my acer one :)
<gsuveg> im happy
<rom> hi
<rom> Since the last upgrade, I have many segfault
<rom> sudo apt-get update : segfault
<rom> ccsm : segfault
<rom> (core dumped)
<dan457> well, beta tomorrow.  ;-)
<gsuveg> rom, what version have u ?
<rom> alpha 6
<FFEMTcJ> I thought that exchange was supposed to work on 9.04
<FFEMTcJ> with evolution
<gsuveg> rom, i have a6 too, and now i make upgrade :/
<gsuveg> let me see, what happend
<gsuveg> we hope no segfault ;)
<FFEMTcJ> is the daily using gnome 2.26?
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: I'm not using netbook remix, but I am running Jaunty on my AA1.  Working really well now.
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: automatic recognition of WiFi would be good.  that's the only issue I had.  but it works well once properly configured.  and GSM modem support is fantastic.
<gsuveg> PhotoJim, i like now remox :)
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: I'm tempted to try it, but I know the standard interface well. :)
<gsuveg> yes, u have rightt
<gsuveg> in big i have the standard - only background changed
<gsuveg> in netbook i try now the remix
<gsuveg> PhotoJim, wifi works after blacklist
<gsuveg> and with upgrade i install now the backport modules i hope its better
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: yup, that's what I did to get it working.
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: but Jaunty is the first Ubuntu I've used that automatically recognized my GSM modem, which really impressed me.  Took me under a minute to get it configured.
<gsuveg> un intrepid ive used special kernel and soso
<gsuveg> PhotoJim, great, what modem have u ?
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: Novatel Ovation MC950D.  Quad-band GSM/EDGE, HSDPA/HSUPA 850/1900/2100.
<gsuveg> ah u are ein .ca
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: it mounts as a flash drive when you first connect it (has the Windows drivers).  Eject the "CD"... and it mounts as a GSM modem.
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: yup, but this modem is used in Europe too.  doesn't do 3G @ 900 MHz, but it does at 2100.
<gsuveg> i have yet
<gsuveg> but i think to buy one
<gsuveg> with a prepaid card
<PhotoJim> I highly recommend the MC950D with Linux.
<gsuveg> i test it before buy :)
<PhotoJim> I'm not sure the usb-serial driver is up to 7.2 Mbps yet, but other than that, it's great.
<PhotoJim> Good plan.
<gsuveg> here is a huawei e160 what can i buy
<gsuveg> but now not important, i have a few month time
<PhotoJim> the E160 is good, it only goes up to 3.6Mbps but it supports the same bands (2G and 3G) as mine does.
<gsuveg> ist only 80eur with card
<gsuveg> prepaid
<PhotoJim> that seems reasonable.
<PhotoJim> I paid $99 Cdn for my MC950D, but 1-year contract.
<gsuveg> yes. ive see other thwat 60 eur, and old one modem
<gsuveg> 1 Gig / 20 eur
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: sounds like a good one to me.
<gsuveg> how many u need to pay for 1Gig ?
<PhotoJim> gsuveg: my data plan is variable rate.  $20 Cdn for 512MB, but it goes up as I use more data.  1 gig is $30.  5 gigs for $75.  10 gigs for $100.
<PhotoJim> $1 Cdn ~= 0.60 EUR
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gsuveg> Pici, sry.
<PhotoJim> Pici: np, channel was silent so I didn't think it would be a problem.
<rconan> aynone else experienced bugs with maximising going behind gnome-panel
<rconan> I think they might be xinerama related
<DanaG> Oh yeah, are there prepaid data plans for the USA?
<DanaG> If I wanted an internal data card, it'd have to be the Qualcomm Gobi, because that's the only one HP offers for my laptop.
<PhotoJim> DanaG: I replied by PM.
<rom> all my apps segfault :(
<calc> DanaG: in the US unlimited is ~ $60 and by unlimited they mean they will cancel your account if you go over 5GB/month
<DanaG> yeah, expensive.
<calc> DanaG: and you can't really get over 5GB for any price aiui
<DanaG> Not worth the price, if both places I go (home and school) already have wifi.  =þ
<calc> since they already claim that is 'unlimited' which it very much is not :-\
<PhotoJim> maybe we should start ubuntu-gsm :)
<PhotoJim> #ubuntu-gsm that is
<calc> oh wow, i uh screwed up
<calc> i pulled my cdrom drive which i was booted off of out of my laptop and stuck a hard drive in place of it and did a security-erase, i was wondering why the system was acting weirdly
<calc> apparently enough of the system is cached that the erase is working
<calc> it appears thinkpads freezes the drives it sees on boot so i had to use the ultrabay
<DanaG> oh yeah, handy thing to install: scsiadd.
<DanaG> It'll let you rescan scsi buses.
<o0Chris0o> beta is out tomorrow right?
<fosco_> yes
<DanaG> I can also have a secondary hard drive in my laptop:  http://www.google.com/products?q=ak868ut&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf
<o0Chris0o> fosco_: thanks
<DanaG> Too bad HP charges soooo much for it.. and won't sell it without a drive already in it.
<josh-l> yellow
<LordKow> beta is technically already out if you have the latest updates from the repos, since beta freeze is in effect ;)
<LordKow> so -rfakeroot should not be needed in dpkg-buildpackage if you intend on using fakeroot and fakeroot is already installed?
<LordKow> the manpage for dpkg-buildpackage is leading me to believe that.
<cwillu> LordKow, that's not really what that means
<cwillu> major versions, (re: betafreeze"
<LordKow> cwillu, my point is all but extremely important fixes before beta release.
<LordKow> there shouldn't be any new major versions as of a while ago now.
<o0Chris0o> how do I enable the cube so it looks like a box and I can rotate it any direction?
<fosco_> ccsm
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<o0Chris0o> I know
<fosco_> so?
<o0Chris0o> not asking what program to use :)
<o0Chris0o> asking how to get it working correctly
<cwi> Any idea what could cause brightness changes to no longer be displayed in a notification, but volume still does?
<hil> o0Chris0o: set workspaces to 4 and activate it.
<o0Chris0o> ok
<cwillu> LordKow, so you're willing to discount the effects of extremely important fixes by saying that a beta-freeze version is technically the same as the beta-release version?
<cwillu> LordKow, in that case, why don't we just take the feature freeze and release ubuntu 9.04 3 months early? :p
<o0Chris0o> hil still not working correctly, its just a straight line of 4 desktops
<LordKow> cwillu, im looking at it from the amount of code change.
<cwillu> LordKow, and I'm saying that amount of code change completely ignores the relative importance of those code changes
<o0Chris0o> hil: nvm I had to enable Cube Reflection and Deformation :)
<hil> o0Chris0o: there are 2 settings in ccsm ... desktop cube and rotate cube. need both. works also without reflections ;)
<o0Chris0o> hil: what setting is it to make it more father way
<o0Chris0o> awa*
<hil> o0Chris0o: 'zoom' in rotate cube settings
<rohdef> is there an ppa or something like it for Suns Java 6 u13?
<cwi> Figured it out. Custom Icon theme trying to inherit "human" instead of "Human". notify-osd didn't pick up the theme change until the next session, so I didn't see immediate failure.
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<o0Chris0o> hil: its not zooming out for some reason
<hil> o0Chris0o: does only when using ctrl-alt+mouse
<o0Chris0o> yeah, its not tho
<Xisdibik> Anyone know if the sound crackling is a driver problem for alsa/pulse or if its something deeper than that?
<dan457> pulse with newer hdaudio
<o0Chris0o> Xisdibik: its a problem with the kernel in jaunty jon #alsa and speak to dtchen :D
<Xisdibik> :D ok thanks
<o0Chris0o> np
<Xisdibik> o0Chris0o, also, occasoinally i get graphical funkies on the screen, like text in Skype gets mashed into lines, and wont go away if u minimize/maximize, but if u scroll up and then scroll back down, it solves it :)
<Xisdibik> u heard of that or experianced it at all?
<dtchen> Xisdibik: it's a kernel issue
<dtchen> i have test kernels uploaded, but you may want to wait for me to upload my next set
<Xisdibik> dtchen: ah ok, do you know wheen that might be? :)
<dtchen> probably an hour
<Xisdibik> ah ok
<Xisdibik> ill be gone by then, but i  can get it later tonight/tomorrow
<Machtin> hm.. I have two interfaces: wlan0 and eth0, eth0 works sometimes and sometimes it doesn't - i think that's related to dlan, which i think is a bit broken.. wlan0 therefore is really screwed.. i use an AVM wlan-stick and sometimes i boot and the interface is there and sometimes it's not.
<Machtin> why is that?
<Machtin> btw. sometimes the interface is there, but iwlist scan (as root.. or with sudo) doesn't show any networks.. and they _are_ in range.
<holzmodem> hi, I use Jaunty with an ATI 9700m and the Xorg driver. My problem is, the system freezes 1-2 times randomly, so i have to reset hard my system. I switched from XXA to EXA but it didn't help...  what could be wrong?
<Machtin> by "the interface is there" i mean ifconfig -a lists wlan0.. and i can see it at that icon next to my clock
<superdump> hello
<Machtin> hi
<superdump> i've just installed the base system using the intrepid mini iso and i want to upgrade to jaunty
<superdump> the do-release-upgrade method isn't working
<superdump> it says no new releases found
<superdump> and Prompt=normal is set
<Machtin> uhm, jaunty is not released.. shouldn't upgrade therefore, should it?
<hggdh> Machtin, you can upgrade, with the caveat that this is alpha going to beta. Also, read the title of this channel
<dan457> hmm, alt-f2 update-manager -d
<dan457> use at your own risk.. lol
<dan457> still, i'd wait till tonight or tomorow so you get beta lvl
<Machtin> hggdh: if you mean the topic: do you want to say i shouldn't ask for help with my network, since i'm using alpha?
<hggdh> Machtin, no, you can ask. The point is things can get broken. OTH, the experience of us running alpha helps point to issues
<dan457> since beta is almost out, i'd wait for it and try a fresh install...
<Machtin> wonderful :) on this computer i'm not using the alpha.. but the new one 'required' it
<hggdh> heh.
<Machtin> do you maybe have a clue about that wlan0-thing?
<hggdh> I do not know what is the AVM, so I cannot really help. You do say it is a stick, so probably it is USB
<dan457> Not me.  all the computers i've been testing lan works good... even a moble broadband device for sprint
<Machtin> it is usb, yup.. and it's installed via ndiswrapper.
<hggdh> so start with it unplugged; then run 'lsusb', and save the output; then plug it in, wait a few seconds, and run another 'lsusb';
<hggdh> ah
<Machtin> at this point my dad's using it without problems..
<hggdh> which ndiswrapper are you using? Ubuntu's, or the upstream?
<Machtin> ubuntu's
<hggdh> Check upstream version -- http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/; also read their mailing list, perhaps someone else has the same hardware
<hggdh> I stopped using ndiswrapper sometime ago (when b43 got to be stable(r)), so I stopped worrying about it, sorry
<sianis> asac: please review this bug #331794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331794 in thunderbird "No Hungarian entry in the .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331794
<Machtin> no need to apologize :)
<superdump> hello again
<Machtin> thanks! i'll check that
<superdump> sorry, my connection timed out
<hggdh> welcome
<dan457> might want to check to see if a newer kernel supports your device.  you might not need the wrapper anymore.
<superdump> did anyone add anything more?
<superdump> i said that i thought there should be some Prompt=next or something to allow upgrading to an as-yet unreleased version
<dan457> superdump, have you tried alt-f2 update-manager -d
<superdump> i haven't installed ubuntu-desktop yet
<dan457> ok, nvm then
<superdump> i wanted to upgrade to jaunty, then install ubuntu-desktop
 * DanaG has switched back to the old notification daemon.
<DanaG> Aaah, it's so nice not having (all those issues I've already griped about).
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: cool, your doing a new set :D
<Xisdibik> ah your back o0Chris0o ;)
<o0Chris0o> yeah :)
<Xisdibik> o0Chris0o: did u see what i posted earlier about the graphical anomalies? :)
<o0Chris0o> yeah, but dtchen says it has to do with the kernel, which I belive he is quite right :)
<o0Chris0o> just remember Jaunty is still in production :D
<o0Chris0o> Beta comes out tomorrow too
<TuTUXG> ext4 data loss?
<TuTUXG> http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/3/24/460
<josh-l> i know this is an annoying question, but, when is alpha 7 due out? or is it beta 1?
<TuTUXG> in a few hours
<hggdh> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
 * DanaG uses data=journal mode.
<LordKow> TuTUXG, thats a good link. i've tried to explain that to people before but noone believed me. maybe they'll believe the kernel creator.
<TuTUXG> lol
<TuTUXG> it's just funny to see him showing his badness
<TuTUXG> ;P
<LordKow> yep. well i'd be annoyed too with all the bs that is getting spread around regarding ext4
<vbgunz> is the default elevator in Ubuntu cfq?
<LordKow> [    1.386774] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
<vbgunz> whats the writeback?
<vbgunz> its journaled by default?
<LordKow> dmesg isnt telling me that
<LordKow> the filesystem?
<vbgunz> I believe I may be experiencing some issues with the disk. vim can sometimes take about 5-10 seconds to save a file becoming unresponsive :/
<TuTUXG> only for ext4 i guess
<o0Chris0o> the notification window is defaulted in the top right corner? is it going to be able to be customized in final version?
<LordKow> ext3 and 4 are journaled by default.
<LordKow> ext4 doesnt work without a journal with kernel < 2.6.29
<crdlb> o0Chris0o: I doubt it
<o0Chris0o> thats too bad
<vbgunz> im on Gutsy and chose ext3 ... was really tempted about ext4 but thought I wait it out one more release
<josh-l> TuTUXG: seriously in a few hours?
<TuTUXG> josh-l, according to the schedule
<TuTUXG> the beta
<josh-l> TuTUXG: schedule says march 26th its the 25th
<TuTUXG> its almost 26th ;)
<josh-l> not in a couple of hours though
<LordKow> yes
<LordKow> it will be march 26th in 1 hour and 50 minutes
<TuTUXG> see
<josh-l> oh what time zone?
<LordKow> but that doesn't mean that is exactly when the beta is coming out.
<LordKow> UTC.
<josh-l> oh
<josh-l> yeah
<josh-l> good, i hope this release will fix my shutdown/reboot issue
<josh-l> that was the only reason i stopped using jaunty a few days ago
<TuTUXG> what's the issue?
<josh-l> TuTUXG: wouldnt shutdown, or reboot, would stick on "*system will now reboot" and "*system will not halt"
<TuTUXG> got that once
<TuTUXG> i think a kernel update fixed that
<TuTUXG> for me
<josh-l> when was that update released?
<hacker07> is 9.04 fast
<gabrielgomez> does anyone know if opensync synce works in Jaunty ?
<Xisdibik> o0Chris0o: was referring to the graphics bugs i mentioned after the sound stuff.  but its ok, i gotta get off work and go out. see you later
<LordKow> josh-l, there were all kinds of reboot quirks added to the 2.6.28 ubuntu kernel over the last couple of months. mostly for various dell laptop models
<LordKow> a couple associated with lpia also.
<josh-l> LordKow: interesting im running on a dell laptop
<LordKow> josh-l, which model?
<josh-l> LordKow: inspiron 1525
<gabrielgomez> does anyone know if opensync synce works in Jaunty ?
<LordKow> josh-l, well if you are using the latest kernel (linux-image-generic Installed: 2.6.28.11.13) then i would probably file a bug report against linux make sure to specify your laptop model and also the exact problem.
<josh-l> im going to install beta and we'll see
<DanaG> By default, ext3 and ext4 journal only the metadata.
<DanaG> I have mine set to journal the file data (content) itself, too.
<aerkn> is firefox 3.1 going to be released as an update in jaunty or will it be in 9.10?
<aerkn> 3.5*
<LordKow> DanaG, what are the upsides and downsides to journaling the content?
<gmiernicki> aerkn: it will be in 9.04
<DanaG> Supposedly some performance loss, for one -- but it means all file actions should either happen, or not happen, and not get stuck in "half-done" state.
<gmiernicki> the package will get updated
<gmiernicki> imo, its better to run compiled versions from ftp.mozilla.org
<gmiernicki> much more stable on intrepid
<aerkn> gmiernicki, so in the beta of ubuntu tomorrow and final, will it be a beta of firefox?
<DanaG> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext3_Filesystem_Tips
<gmiernicki> im not sure if pre-releases of firefox get into the pre-release repo or not
<gmiernicki> i think only final releases get pushed out
<aerkn> gmiernicki, i remember in hardy a beta of firefox was included in the shipping for final ubuntu 8.04
<damnubuntu_> how stable is the ext4 filesystem in jaunty?
<aerkn> don't use it
<gmiernicki> its pretty easy to run 3.5 atm, just pull it down from ftp.mozilla.org, extract, and launch with -P option :)
<nemo> heh
<DanaG> you know, there's a mozilla team PPA.
<gmiernicki> i always have a current and trunk build going
 * DanaG is using ff3.1 betas from it.
<aerkn> gmiernicki, yea, i'm running beta 3 now, just curious thats all
<gmiernicki> but im a web developer :)
<nemo> aerkn: yeah, if I could have done magic sysrq + s  I'dve not been so sad
<nemo> however, inability to sync + major filesystem changes + crash + ext4
<nemo> bad times
<DanaG> hmm, you have an SSH server?
<aerkn> are there already builds of jaunty beta out, or is that tomorrow?
<DanaG> If you do, you can actually (as root) echo a single letter into /proc/sysrq-trigger.
<DanaG> For root, you should use tune2fs, not just fstab.
<DanaG> http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-fs8.html#4
<TuTUXG> DanaG, very useful information, does tune2fs work with ext4?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> Same flags apply.
<TuTUXG> sweet
<DanaG> Interestingly enough, for me to use laptop-mode-tools, I have actually set a (perhaps excessively) long commit time: 15 minutes.
<LordKow> so does the root filesystem get unmounted and remounted during start-up? (ie does grub mount it read-only and then init scripts unmount and remount using the fstab options?)
<DanaG> Too bad the radeon eats all the power I might've saved from spinning down the hard drive.  =þ
<DanaG> If you edit fstab for root, you ALSO have to add rootflags= to the boot options, or it fails to mount root.
<DanaG> You can't remount to change journal type.
<LordKow> well, i have no rootflags mentioned in menu.lst but yet mount returns the mount options for / that i have specified in fstab.
<DanaG> It only matters if you change journaling type.
<LordKow> k
<DanaG> So, for changing journaling type, it's better to use tune2fs.
<alex_mayorga> would we get something "Pre like" on the notifications? Grouped by people, not application?
<LordKow> so i have 2 different menu item entries in System -> Preferencies with the name "Sound"
<LordKow> :-/
<LordKow> how does one search for which package a particular file belongs to?
<TheMuso> LordKow: dpkg -S filename
<LordKow> thank you
<LordKow> can anyone confirm whether the sound from pidgin is scratchy? seems to be only pidgin (from the apps that i use)
<Hobbsee> i've not noticed it
<dan457> not only pidgin
<bluefoxx> I have a soundcard, but no speakers too hook up, so I can't help with those issues...
<dan457> depends on your hardware.  was mention of a kernel update comming to adress that
<dtchen> the kernel is already up
<dtchen> same place, just crimsun2
<dan457> nice, i'll go get it then.. tnx dtchen
<rniamo> dtchen : how could i know if your patch is loaded ?
<dtchen> rniamo: did you boot with or without them inserted?
<dtchen> rniamo: cat /proc/version_signature
<rniamo> dtchen : Ubuntu 2.6.28-11.38~lp330814crimsun2-generic :)
<rniamo> but no osund in speakers
<rniamo> sound
<dan457> hmmm.  where do I get it?  update doesn't show any updates....
<dtchen> dan457: it's not in the Ubuntu repository (yet). See http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<dan457> thanks.
<dtchen> rniamo: did you boot with headphones inserted?
<rniamo> dtchen : no
 * LordKow logs dpkg -S into his brain
<dtchen> rniamo: please rerun alsa-info.sh
<rniamo> dtchen : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a2e9b74d00f9102413840be00162eaccde680c4b
<dtchen> LordKow: please confirm pidgin's insanity with the new test kernel
<dtchen> rniamo: sec
<rniamo> dtchen : sec ?
<dtchen> it means "wait a second"
<rniamo> oh sorry
<dtchen> also known as "I'm busy reading the output"
<Guest94492> Sorry for this question, but I neet to know, what Canonical are doing to improve Gnome or KDE or Linux in general? Please someone answer
<LordKow> dtchen, the test kernel being the one in your ppa i assume?
<LordKow> or perhaps i'll just see that link :)
<bluefoxx> .
<LordKow> alright i need testing juice/energy/caffeine then i'll boot that kernel
<Guest94492> thats what I'm afraid. No one knows
<dtchen> Guest94492: suggestion: try searching the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list archive on lists.ubuntu.com
<dtchen> Guest94492: some of us are quite busy preparing for the Beta
<o0Chris0o> Guest94492: google helps too :D
<Guest94492> waiting Novell release something??
<dtchen> Guest94492: so please don't interpret a lack of response to your question as "oh no, we don't care"
<dan457> brb, going to reboot and test the kernel
<Guest94492> I'm using Ubuntu since 6.06
<Guest94492> and E heard every time that Canonical don't contribute with linux
<dtchen> rniamo: i'm pretty sure you're using the wrong quirk
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with crashy bluetooth? Bug #337080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337080 in bluez "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337080
<rniamo> dtchen : what is a quirk ?
<dtchen> rniamo: let me confirm in our current ubuntu-jaunty.git
<dtchen> rniamo: it's whatever model= you use
<rniamo> ok
<dtchen> rniamo: i.e., you appear to have used model=auto
<dtchen> which is wrong.
<rniamo> maybe
<dtchen> you need model=hp-m4
<rniamo> ok, i'm trying and i come back to say you if it works
<dtchen> well, not yet
<dtchen> i need to see if our current linux source even supports it
<rniamo> ah
<Guest94492> where I can download Ubuntu-ARM Source Code???
<dtchen> rniamo: yes, it does. Please just remove your options snd-hda-intel quirk line, or replace model=auto with model=hp-m4
<rniamo> i put hp-m4
<o0Chris0o> Guest94492: Google it
<genii> Guest94492: They'll likely know in channel #ubuntu-arm
<DanaG> Is there any way to force the thing to use a model name that doesn't apply to the codec it's auto-detecting?
<DanaG> I want to use laptop-eapd, but it seems to refuse to use that adi1986-specific model with my adi1988 card.
<dtchen> DanaG: no, because the quirk list is extremely codec-specific
<dtchen> codec meaning codec model and revision
<DanaG> ah.
<dtchen> what you *can* do is use hda-verb to twiddle the registers themselves, similar to what OSSv4's tool allows
<DanaG> The thing is, I want it to twiddle a GPIO pin on mute; not manually.
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: do you know off hand if the notification popups in jaunty will be customizable (movable)?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Check my note about twiddling the GPIO.
<dtchen> unfortunately, Ubuntu's kernel does not enable CONFIG_SND_DEBUG, which is necessary to use hda-verb ...
<Guest94492> Here is to talk about Bugs?
<dtchen> o0Chris0o: i really have no idea, sorry. i'm afraid resource constraints permit me to focus on only bits and pieces, and notify-osd and family are not included.
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: ok thanks, sorry for bugging you :) I'm sure your quite busy
<dtchen> o0Chris0o: np, it's just that i'm not following the UI changes in that area
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: k :)
<hacker07> I need some help
<hacker07> hello!!!!!!!!!!
<o0Chris0o> !patience | hacker07
<ubottu> hacker07: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jpereira> hello, i update from 8.10 to Jaunty and broken my package database.... following the my config and message when try update: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/137854/
<dan457> Be specific
<o0Chris0o> just ask the question hacker07, we can't help you unless you ask
<DanaG> dtchen: so that's what I meant about gpio.
<hacker07> sorry lol
<dtchen> DanaG: busy, haven't read it
<DanaG> ah.
<hacker07> when I was trying to install with the live cd of 9.04 alpha 6 I was getting a harddrive error when it was at 24%
<jpereira> somebody have ideas?
<jpereira> hacker07: download other image, verify the checksum of your iso image and try again.
<dan457> Well, considering beta is tomorrow, sure you shouldn't just grab that then?
<genii> hacker07: Also make sur your /boot partition is fairly large. Like 150Mb
<hacker07> lol yeah
<dan457> personaly, I install from flash drive instead of CD.. less error prone.
<LordKow> dtchen, seems to have fixed the problem. out of curiosity do you have a debdiff between the ubuntu version and yours?
<hacker07> is there a guide for installing it with ext4
<LordKow> hacker07, you need to manually partition (not guided) and when you create the partition & filesystem that will be mounted as / select ext4
<dan457> Not convinced ext4 is ready yet.......
<hacker07> I know but what do I do for swap space
<dan457> depends on your system
<Hobbsee> "swap"
<LordKow> hacker07, i would say swap+memory = 3-4gb
<LordKow> all depends on what you do though (and dont do)
<dtchen> LordKow: no, but you could generate one. See http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=dtchen/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/pcm and master.
<hacker07> okay so swap space is not neccessary if I am installing it on a 512mb test system
<_Carlo_> Ubuntu 9.04 will use the new Kernel 2.6.29?
<dan457> yes, it is.
<dtchen> _Carlo_: no
<LordKow> dtchen, thanks
<dtchen> _Carlo_: we are using 2.6.28.9 as a base
<dan457> i've had it use over 512 here
<hacker07> does ext4 support ide drives
<Amaranth> swap should be equal to memory
<dan457> give yourself a 1 gig swap just to be safe
<hacker07> okay
<Amaranth> otherwise you may have trouble hibernating
<_Carlo_> and the problem with Kde and Nvidia? It's solved?
<Amaranth> yes, that was an X server patch
<_Carlo_> Thats was slow
<Amaranth> Fedora has the same patch but no one seems to care over there
<Amaranth> Oh, the bug I was talking about was black windows on app start
<Amaranth> Slowness is up to nvidia, I think they fixed that but I dunno
<LordKow> "These patches are the final glue to make PulseAudio 0.9.14 appear not to suck so hard for Jaunty." i agree. pulseaudio in jaunty no longer sucketh
<TheMuso> 8/wc
<_Carlo_>  I dunno???
<Amaranth> _Carlo_: Upgrade and see
<_Carlo_> how you speak in red?
<Amaranth> _Carlo_: It shows red when I say your name
<hacker07> what is the recommended system to run a web server
<jpereira> hello, i update from 8.10 to Jaunty and broken my package database.... following the my config and message when try update: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/137854/ somebody have ideas?
<_Carlo_> <Amaranth>nice
<Amaranth> hacker07: apache?
<hacker07> I know that but I meen computer system specs
<dan457> hmmm. wow is running again... now to see how long.....
<_Carlo_> and the Firefox, know works with kde?
<Amaranth> _Carlo_: sure
<hacker07> will someone test out my webserver for me private.greenbookhackerdev.info/forum
<Amaranth> hacker07: don't need much unless you're running a large website
<hacker07> like what
<Amaranth> hacker07: Is your server newer than 1998?
<hacker07> will you test this out for me private.greenbookhackerdev.info/forum
<dan457> login page...
<hacker07> kinda
<Amaranth> it loads, asks for a username and password
<_Carlo_> because in 8.10 it has some interface problems with QT, right?
<hacker07> login guest pass guest
<Amaranth> _Carlo_: not that I know of
<Amaranth> jpereira: hrm, something got seriously corrupted there, ext4?
<dan457> loged in as guest guest
<hacker07> can you see a phpbb forum
<dan457> Yup
<hacker07> did it load fast
<dan457> Yes
<dan457> I'm not accualy logged into the forum though.
<dan457> just sent me there.
<jpereira> [root@jiraya ~]# df -HT | grep  ext4
<jpereira> [root@jiraya ~]#
<jpereira> Amaranth: nothing
<hacker07> well I know that I just have that because it is private currently
<dan457> Ok.  you are working then.  :-)
<hacker07> is it fast
<dan457> My poor computer.... world of warcraft and encoding video at the same time... now to find a raid to see if I can crash it....
<Amaranth> jpereira: dunno, never had to recover from that kind of error before
<Amaranth> try reinstalling those packages?
<hacker07> what kind of server does ubuntuforums run on
<jpereira> Amaranth: me?
<Amaranth> hacker07: A massive system
<jpereira> if i try reinstalling?
<dan457> If this works ok I might even try enabling sound in wine again. (was crashing it hard before today)
<jpereira> i try rm -rf /
<jpereira> =\
<WatchBot> !danger | jpereira
<ubottu> jpereira: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hacker07> lol like what
<Amaranth> hacker07: it's also one of the most (if not the most) active vbulletin forums in the world
<hacker07> damn
<Amaranth> hacker07: think multiple top of the line computers with massive amounts of memory
<DanaG> Might be good to have the bot trigger on that explicitly -- and kick, too.  But make sure not to have an over-zealous regex.
<hacker07> wow how much do you think it costs to run
<Amaranth> think "I Just spent $10,000 on a server"
<jpereira> hacker07:  stop of say "lol", you only just say "lol"?
<hacker07> what?
<hacker07> is this still active
<calc> hacker07: bandwidth would probably be the highest cost to run, since its probably not too many machines running it
<hacker07> yeah
<calc> it appears to just be one system from the nslookup info (or fronted by a proxy)
<hacker07> oh im guessing it runs on an ubuntu server
<calc> hacker07: most likely
<hacker07> lol yeah
<hacker07> is linux a stable server enviorments
<calc> hacker07: of course
 * calc wonders what kind of question is that
<hacker07> im running an apache server on ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<calc> hacker07: if you intend to just run server software ubuntu server version is probably better since it doesn't install desktop software so less overhead
<Amaranth> calc: I think it has a separate DB server
<calc> Amaranth: ah ok
<hacker07> is it faster to run that
<genii> Anything without pretty interfaces is much faster
<calc> hacker07: probably is about the same if ubuntu desktop never has logged in users
<calc> hacker07: logging into the server via gnome desktop would slow it down somewhat
<hacker07> yeah but I use the server as a desktop to
<hacker07> too
<calc> hacker07: then just use ubuntu desktop then
<hacker07> yeah
<hacker07> is ubuntu server better to install a LAMP server
<calc> its the same software either way, it just preinstalls different bits
<hacker07> lol yeah
<genii> hacker07: Yes. that is what the point of having a server distribution is about
 * calc has to go finish rebuilding his laptop
<DanaG> rebuilding?
<hacker07> lol
<hacker07> is it possible to run a dedicated server on a laptop
<Amaranth> sure
<DanaG> one of my big gripes with radeon, phrased as lolcats:
<DanaG> im in ur radeon, eating ur watz.
<DanaG> (or could replace 'watz' with 'joulz')
<hacker07> is it recomended
<Hobbsee> not really
<Hobbsee> overheating, and all
<hacker07> oh
<DanaG> Depends on how well-designed the laptop is, and what you intend to use it for.
 * genii straps a floor model fan onto his radeon
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-26
<DanaG> I've always believed that a laptop that actually OVERHEATS without extra cooling... is improperly designed.
<genii> hacker07: laptops don't make very good platforms for server, since they are not designed to on 24 hours a day 7 days a week for months or years on end
<hacker07> I kinda knew that
<DanaG> My old Gateway laptop would make a fine enough server: it does do fan-always-on-when-on-AC-power.
<genii> DanaG: Now only if the MTBF on the hd is long enough... ;)
<DanaG> Just make sure to have backups, and have hdparm and journal commit time set nicely.
<billisnice> I have a ?  which one works the best with my dell mini 9?  UNR USB image or MID USB image
<hacker07> I need help with mysql an apache
<Hobbsee> hacker07: i believe you want #ubuntu for general support
<hacker07> okay
<BHSPitMonkey> Are there reports that say whether a daily image works or not, or can I just expect it to install fine
<BHSPitMonkey> (I'd hate to burn today's CD and find out the installer's broken :P)
<LordKow> dtchen, everything seems fine with audio through pidgin until i start up virtualbox and then the scratchyness comes back. i do have virtualbox set to use pulse but this is from the intrepid repos so the fact that it is likely built against intrepid's pulseaudio libs may have something to do with it.
<dtchen> BHSPitMonkey: the most current daily (0324) is the Beta candidate.
<wrektjet> hey, so , funny story, last night i managed to make my 8.10 unstable via removing a bunch of packages... so anyway i reinstalled using the same cd as the first yet ended up with jaunty.. now im not the person to be running BETA anything.. but, now that i have it can someone help me with a slight display issue. namely i am getting no gui
<BHSPitMonkey> dtchen, ah, good to know.
<dtchen> BHSPitMonkey: if you look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/, you should have a pretty good idea of whether that daily is "safe"
<BHSPitMonkey> dtchen, wasn't aware of that link, thanks :)
<BHSPitMonkey> Exactly what I was looking for.
<dtchen> LordKow: ok
<dtchen> LordKow: does it disappear again when you close vbox?
<BHSPitMonkey> Are the jigdo links fast? Still seems like it's not very widely adopted
<centaur5> any ideas why update-manager -d and do-release-upgrade don't force my Intrepid install to see Jaunty?
<dtchen> centaur5: using 'do-release-upgrade -d' ?
<adam7> centaur5: are you doing sudo update-manager -d or just update-manager -d ?
<LordKow> dtchen, it will show up again randomly. but not nearly as frequent as with the current kernel in the repos (which was almost constant scratching with pidgin). i never had issues with rhythmbox audio
<bsnider> in the mixer app what happened to the tab that lists apps that are using sound?
<centaur5> adam7: I tried both
<centaur5> dtchen: Yep, that does nothing.
<centaur5> Should I just manually search and replace intrepid with jaunty in sources.list?
<wrektjet> any idea how to get my display back? kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/19e9794f-etc etc etc    no resume image, doing normal boot...
<wrektjet> i enetered grub and tried all the diff kernels bo dice
<wrektjet> has no one had this issue?
<bsnider> what's your graphcis ahrdware?
<wrektjet> nvidia
<bsnider> nvidia...
<wrektjet> it was working all day until i went for a system restart. coem to think of it the restart was for the driver
<wrektjet> 9800
<bsnider> right so you should be using the 180 driver
<bsnider> boot to safe mode and reinstall it. make sure you have the right xorg.conf
<wrektjet> i can only access command line... im in netroot. what would the command for the driver be do u know?
<bsnider> do you have an internet connection?
<wrektjet> yea
<bsnider> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<wrektjet> if i boot into recovery
<BHSPitMonkey> This ISO download started really fast, and quickly turned really slow :[
<wrektjet> nvidia is already the newest version :( something else going on
<bsnider> ok now do dkms status
<bsnider> you want to see isntalled for every kernel, not built
<wrektjet> yea installed
<bsnider> now cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bsnider> you want to se a very simple file that has the nvidia corporation and the driver name nvidia
<wrektjet> ok ive gotta ls it to find it
<bsnider> i already gave you the command: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wrektjet> no such file...
<bsnider> alright go into the directory cd /etc/X11
<bsnider> then ls
<bsnider> what's in there
<wrektjet> pathetic i cant get to the etc directory
<bsnider> what does it say?
<wrektjet> i did whereis etc it told me usr/local/etc
<wrektjet> but it wont ls me whats inside
<bsnider> type this command: cd /etc/X11
<bsnider> it's case sensitive. don't leave anything out. those are forward slashes
<bluefoxx> someone want to explain to me why for years now, ubuntu has had the underlined letters in menus and dialog boxes, seemingly indicating if we tap the key with that letter, it acts as a shortcut to that function, yet no volume of pounding said key will ever use that function?
<bluefoxx> either enable those shortcut keys or drop the underlined letters :<
<bsnider> they wanted to screw with your head
<Amaranth> bluefoxx: alt+letter
<Amaranth> Just like in Windows dude
<bluefoxx> it annoys me to no end that i can work twice as fast on a twice as slow windows install than i can on a ubuntu install
<bluefoxx> i know how to get menus in the title bar
<Hobbsee> if you didn't have to hold alt, it'd be terrible for typing into a window, too
<bluefoxx> but in the dialog boxes
<wrektjet> (no such...) i did whereis xorg.conf it tells me /usr/lib/xorg
<Amaranth> bluefoxx: same thing
<Amaranth> alt+letter
<Amaranth> Why would you expect it to be different?
<josh-l> what is this 2 hours since beta release day?
<bluefoxx> if the options are 'Continue, cLose, caNcel', and I tap 'l' in windows, it goes with that. but in linux, it does nothing for me...
<Amaranth> oh, you mean the buttons, not the options
<bsnider> wrektjet, what distro are you using?
<bluefoxx> yes
<bluefoxx> buttons
<bluefoxx> not options
<Amaranth> bluefoxx: again, alt+letter
<bluefoxx> options too, but mostly buttons...
<bluefoxx> well thats a bit stupid
<Amaranth> bluefoxx: isn't consistency great?
<bluefoxx> what if i remapped the alt+<key> to something else, like alt+e for eject, or alt+p as poweroff?
<Amaranth> Uh, don't?
<bluefoxx> bleh, though i'de pester about it on my way to find out why i fail so hard at C
<Amaranth> What if you remapped e to eject?
<Amaranth> That is just as plausible
<bluefoxx> but on the topic of oddities of ubuntu, any clue as to why its telling me a plain text file with a single phone number is an executable script and wants to open it in the terminal?
<bsnider> it always does that
<Amaranth> bluefoxx: Because it's on a FAT32 partition
<Amaranth> files on windows filesystems don't have the executable bit so all files are marked executable
<wrektjet> ohhh could it be x11r6
<bluefoxx> no, its not
<bluefoxx> its on the ext3 linux partition
<bluefoxx> made in gedit
<Amaranth> bluefoxx: Did you chmod it or something then?
<bluefoxx> no
<bluefoxx> its just always done this
<Amaranth> bluefoxx: not for me
<bluefoxx> i could write a small story in gedit for a school project and gedit would try to open it as a script...
<Amaranth> what are the contents of the file?
<bluefoxx> plain text
<bsnider> that's true. it can be annoying at times to have it constantly ask if youwant to execute text files
<bluefoxx> like a phone number
<bluefoxx> or a school project, like an essay
<Amaranth> I just tried, didn't happen
<Amaranth> You're doing something you aren't telling us or you've broken your system somehow
<bluefoxx> sometimes its just a scratch file, like a random thought, quote or note to myself...
<bluefoxx> fresh install
<Amaranth> Nope, stop lying.
<Amaranth> did you set the sticky bit on your $HOME?
<wrektjet> bsnider: u wanna give it one more crack perhaps. if i cant get it im gonna go for a reinstall
<wrektjet> ?
<bluefoxx> didn't do anything to my $HOME
<bsnider> wrektjet, no. you didn't follow my instructions or give me the  info i asked for
<bluefoxx> the only major change to the machine in question is i needed to hunt down a very specific xorg.conf file and i changed to a darker theme
<bluefoxx> and i only touched the xorg.conf because it was a ancient crappy laptop and ubuntu wanted to display 800x600 and center it in the lcd instead of 1024x768 like the LCD's default was
<wrektjet> i tried to follow and kept getting "no such file.."
<bsnider> you can't possibly get a no such file if you're looking for /etc
<bsnider> the system can't exist without it
<wrektjet> i can change directory into etc
<wrektjet> yes true
<wrektjet> but i cant cd into x11 b/c it doesnt exist
<bsnider> oh now you can go into /etc
<bsnider> that's a lowercase x. the x is uppercase
<wrektjet> yea sorry did i say i couldnt? whoops
<wrektjet> ls returned .... xvdial.conf xdg xm1 xulrnner-1.9 zsh_command_not_found to end the list
<bsnider> ls from where?
<wrektjet> although cdwait wait
<wrektjet> oooo i did it
<wrektjet> reboot?
<bsnider> you did what? i don't know what you're talking about
<wrektjet> i think i wasnt doing the x in uppercase all along
 * wrektjet sighs
<wrektjet> forget all that
<wrektjet> i managed cat /etc/X11?xorg.conf
<bsnider> and you need to see driver "nvidia"
<wrektjet> yes it there
<wrektjet> second to last line Driver "nvidia"
<bsnider> ok, you don't have a graphics driver problem so reboot
<wrektjet> kinit: no resume image doing normal boot...
<wrektjet> sound familiar?
<bsnider> are you using kde?
<wrektjet> was usin gnome
<bsnider> is it complaining that usplash isn't installed?
<bsnider> there isn't enough information here
<wrektjet> no.. sigh
<wrektjet> looks like reinstall time
<scream> How many hours away is the beta release?
<mindframe> do you mean days?
<scream> holyscott, you found it, it appears :)
<holyscott> yup
<scream> I'm looking at the release schedule...
<holyscott> it should be out sometime tomorrow
<holyscott> 26th
<mindframe> are they jumping from alpha to final?
<mindframe> lol
<scream>  March 26th
<scream> 	
<scream> 	
<scream> 	
<holyscott> alpha to beta
<scream> Beta
<mindframe> k :)
<scream> sorry for the flood folks
<scream> Is it 0000UTC on 26 MAR?
<scream> I'm trying to coordinate, we will be supporting it by running open torrent in order to share the load.
<scream> Would like to grab and serve the beta as soon as it is available.
<bsnider> your business uses ubuntu workstations?
<scream> The family uses Ubuntu, and we like it.  We have chosen to leave Deluge open as soon as the copy is grabbed on both connections.
<scream> On release day.
<scream> Our little way of contributing.
<bsnider> meh. today's livecd is 99%of the beta
<scream> Myself, I do some bug reporting and what not with launchpad.
<scream> Ok, so not much change in the Alpha6 and Beta then.
<bsnider> there have been plenty of changes
<bsnider> but not in the past 24 hours  or so
<eternal_p> bsnider: its funny..24 hours and no updates
<Hobbsee> eternal_p: er, yes.  Freeze.
<Hobbsee> scream: it isn't out at a set time.
<eternal_p> Hobbsee: I'm not used to it
<eternal_p> :)
<scream> ok
<Hobbsee> eternal_p: i know!  it's weird...
<melik> whos excited for the beta in 2 days?
<holyscott> I am
<holyscott> even though I have only been playing with linux for about a week
<melik> how do you like linux?
<wrektjet> fingers crossed
<wrektjet> ........
<bsnider> it's obviously not as good as the excellent microsoft windows operating system
 * wrektjet holds his breath
<holyscott> love it
<holyscott> ready to get rid of windows 7
<holyscott> I need a few things to work though...
<scream> bsnider, Microsoft IS a bug...
<DanaG> <insert "YOUR FACE" joke here>
<DanaG> well, better "FACE" than "MOM"
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> yeah, I'm feeling random.
<bsnider> scream, have you paid your microsoft tax recently?
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<DanaG> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> bug 001
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<cwillu> you're trying different ways of typing it, as if it's not obvious from the error what the problem is.
<cwillu> Abort, retry, continue?
 * cwillu suggests abort
<bsnider> windows users never see that. windows always works
<Hobbsee> bsnider: except when it bluescreens.
<Hobbsee> bsnider: or do BSoD's count as work now?  ;)
<bsnider> true, blue screens happen. but that's why pencils have erasers.
 * genii gets eraser crap all over his screen trying to get the blue out
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<o0Chris0o> hmm no updates today :D guess everyone is getting ready for beta
<o0Chris0o> In the update manager >> settings >>> updates, should I have all the ubuntu updates ticked? or just the top 2?
<melik> anyone know a list of new features we'll see in beta
<melik> or its just going to  be more and more bugs fixed
<o0Chris0o> melik: probably a lot of bug fixes that I can see
<melik> sounds good :)
<wrektjet> how long unitil the reg release? should i wait until the reg release or d/l intrepid and upgrade?
<melik> anyone know where i can find a log of the boot
<PhotoJim> melik: dmesg.  or cat /var/log/dmesg
<o0Chris0o> !jaunty | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<DanaG> ooooooh, I can now have a drop-sensor.  http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/x86/linux-2.6-x86.git;a=blob_plain;f=Documentation/hwmon/hpfall.c;h=bbea1ccfd46a30c95cc2861223f1a499600d0bf0
<DanaG> ah, have to hack at it a bit to make it do the power-state-based stuff.
<jscinoz> hi
<jscinoz> after a recent upgrade screen is no longer reading the configuration files in ~/.screen-profiles is anyone else having this problem? has anyone found a solution?
<MTecknology> ok - I have an xorg.conf file that is exactly what I need and I have hardware that won't ever change... so... how can I stop the probing when X starts?
<LordKow> i should just assume ubuntu has documentation for everything. i just spent the last hour coming up with a hook script for pbuilder which, in effect, does the exact same thing as what is at the very end of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<crdlb> MTecknology: out of curiosity, why?
<MTecknology> LordKow: I know the feeling, I wish I could find an answer to what I'm looking for
<MTecknology> crdlb: there's no use for it on a laptop really
<MTecknology> just extra boot time
<crdlb> -_-
<crdlb> suspend to ram is your friend
<MTecknology> crdlb: not on this battery
<crdlb> suspend to disk then :D
<cwillu> then hibernate is your friend
<cwillu> ya
<crdlb> and get a new battery
<LordKow> suspending to ram, stop the probing... X11 stuff just sounds nasty.
<cwillu> MTecknology, an xorg file is still honoured though afaik
<MTecknology> crdlb: I think it's an incredibly feature - not not so useful on hardware that will never ever change
<cwillu> i.e., I get a broken system (well, reverting to vesa) if I type driver "nvidia" in on my intel
<crdlb> until it does :)
<MTecknology> I have the xorg file setup, it does things perfect
<cwillu> okay, then what's the problem?
<crdlb> do you also build a kernel with all the drivers you need builtin?
<MTecknology> cwillu: I don't want the probing
<cwillu> what probing?
<cwillu> pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log
<MTecknology> when you get to the login screen, it blinks a couple times - that's Xorg probing for hardware
<DanaG> You can take the "driver" line out.
<cwillu> after the loginscreen is showing up?  that shouldn't be happening
<LordKow> im pretty sure Xorg checks the hardware before it inits.
<DanaG> nvidia driver just breaks everything -- you can't use it alongside anything else.
<MTecknology> i didn't say after
<cwillu> "when you get to the login screen, it blinks a couple times - that's Xorg probing for hardware"
<cwillu> before or after you get to the login screen?
<MTecknology> right before
<DanaG> On my fglrx 8.543, it blinks 3 times before starting..... that's Xorg crashing.  =þ
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.ca/1372505
<DanaG> And if I use anything later than 8.543..... it panics, instead.
 * cwillu huggles DanaG 
<DanaG> hah, update-manager thinks I last updated 108 days ago... even though I last updated... 0 days ago.
<DanaG> as in, today.
<LordKow> DanaG, been using aptitude huh?
<DanaG> yeah.
<LordKow> yea i last updated june 08'ish (with update-manager)
<DanaG> ACtually, it says I last updated pacakge information 108 days ago, not just "last installed updates"
<MTecknology> Where is x launched? /etc/init.d/ ?
<crdlb> gdm
<crdlb> or some other ?dm
<DanaG> I just pressed "check", and it STILL says 108 days.
<josh-l> pressed check?
<DanaG> in update-manager.
<josh-l> thought you said you were using aptitude
<DanaG> Apparently that's not the cause of the bug in update-manager.
<crdlb> but not _now_
<DanaG> update-manager is what's giving "108 days"
<LordKow> alright im bored
<josh-l> hehe
<LordKow> cat /usr/sbin/gdm > /dev/dsp
<DanaG> W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org intrepid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE Sun Microsystems, Inc. (xVM VirtualBox archive signing key) <info@virtualbox.org>
<LordKow> turn the volume down
<LordKow> :)
<DanaG> even more fun is catting various partitions | aplay -fcd
<josh-l> i'm impatiently waiting for beta release
<DanaG> Let's play Name That File System!
<DanaG> I see.. if ANY list fails to update, it assumes the oldest list age!
<LordKow> i wonder what the kernel sounds like when played
<cwillu> yay, it's that time of the year where I can no longer bite people's heads off for upgrading to jaunty without understanding how to edit a file from the console
<DanaG> I had it set to virtualbox jaunty... which gives 404.
<cwillu> now I only get to bite heads off when they didn't backup first
 * cwillu realizes that <1% of people who upgrade and then can't fix stuff actually to backups, and so is happy that he still gets to munch on heads
<cwillu> DanaG, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is your friend
<LordKow> the only time i haven't been able to fix a b0rked upgrade was the one time i didnt backup
 * crdlb wonders if cwillu is a praying mantis
<josh-l> of course
 * DanaG backs up... and then DOESN't get breakage.  Lucky me.
<DanaG> Well, aside from fglrx... but I knew that one was coming.  In fact, it didn't break... it's never been NOT broken.  =þ
<cwillu> crdlb, launchpad.net/~cwillu.com/
<cwillu> crdlb, well played, well played :)
 * DanaG boots Windows to play a game.
 * LordKow crosses fingers. this vlc 1.0 snapshot *should* build entirely now
<LordKow> sad, wine wouldnt do i guess
<crdlb> with radeon, probably not :)
<bluefoxicy> fail
<bluefoxicy> Brodcom B43 Wireless Driver (This Driver is In Use)
<bluefoxicy> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<bluefoxicy> GOOD JOB.
<scream> I screwed up my var/log
<scream> I cleared the entire directory of stuff... now programs are complaining of missing logs directories :|
<frybye> anybody got the beta already??
<HolyScottie> not that i've seen or heard, i'm up waiting for it myself.
<frybye> Holy - if one decides to take the risk - how too move from 8.10 > jaunty- beta?
<scream> I would not move it on a production system.
<scream> Until progression from Beta is done.
<burner> frybye: update-manager -d
<scream> But in any case, please back up your data.
<picklesworth> Okay, who's been messing with file roller?
 * burner hasn't noticed any changes to repos for about 24 hours
<scream> burner's command works
<picklesworth> I get horrible system-wide lockups whenever I drag anything from it and it's impossibly slow opening files in archives
<frybye> scream - you mean it is already able to get the beta??
<frybye> burner.. when the update-manager -d says that the 9.04 is available - is that alpha6 or the beta?
<Halow> We're still alpha until tomorrow (at least).
<frybye> Halow - eh - If I am not mistaken here in Berlin it already is "tomorrow!" ;=)
<Halow> frybye: True, true. I've no sense of time. Near tomorrow here too! But when they give the date it could be any time... or later. ;)
<frybye> but if one executes the u-m -d command then the resulting system will autom. update to the beta when avail or?
<Halow> frybye: Yep. You'll go from alpha to beta to candidate to final, as long as you keep updating.
<frybye> - at least if I rem. right that was how it went with 8.04 >8.10 a >b usw...
<frybye> awe shucks.. I have done riskier things (signing up for 18 years with the royal air force at age 16 for instance hehehe)
<frybye> ok folks - If I suddently dissapear from the net - you know what has happend -- heheh
<frybye> when hitting the update button in u-m -d it says it is "beta!"
<HolyScottie> its now after midnight on the east coast
<frybye> c u later ..whoosh - off we go...
<frybye> HolyScottie: grrr... the u-m -d broke off saying a whole load of stuff could not be authenticated - try again later...
<frybye> I guess they might be right now doing the updating the repos or??
<picklesworth> You may as well upgrade now to spare the servers that spike in load tomorrow ;)
<picklesworth> Ooops, hehe, that was in response to about 10 minutes ago
<picklesworth> err, not working, eh?
<frybye> picklesworth: right - but like I say - the process broke off with this fault-window...
 * picklesworth disappears
<HolyScottie> where is that first place that the new beta would be updated?
<frybye> depends wether the product is actually considered ready for beta or ..? Is the time- plan quassi binding?
<centaur5> Any advice on how to update if update-manager -d and do-release-upgrade -d don't see a new version? Should I just change sources.list from intrepid to jaunty?
<picklesworth> it had better be binding, the countdown slideshow has 30 slots on it for a reason :P
<burner> HolyScottie: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
<frybye> the fault- report said something about "maybe due to network problems..."
<picklesworth> So it was still downloading?
<frybye> burner - if using the torrent... how to actually do the update???
<burner> centaur5: if you're super cool, you use sed on your sources.list :)  "sudo sed -i 's/intrepid/jaunty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<picklesworth> if so, don't worry about it; just try again a bit later and it'll pick up where it left off
<crdlb> frybye: the update from intrepid?
<frybye> picklesworth: it broke off with the window listing loads of packages that "cannot be authenticated..."
<burner> frybye: can't you update via cd?  I dunno, i always use apt
<frybye> crdlb: yes...
<centaur5> burner: RIght, I hear that way isn't very recommended but seems like the only option.
<crdlb> frybye: you need the alternate CD if you don't want to do a clean install
<burner> centaur5: just as effective... go for it!
<frybye> crdlb: how exactly to do it that way.. shove in the cd and then???
<centaur5> burner: That's how I used to do it in the past but now I usually try the official more sophisticated methods.  :)  I'll stick to what works.
<crdlb> frybye: there should be an option in the menu
<crdlb> I've never done it
<frybye> the update-manager -d just gave a different fault report - not nearly so long - apparently 2 - 3 repos could not be accessed...
<frybye> looks like it might make sence to just try a few more times with that method till it works...
<melik> are the nv drivers any good?
<burner> melik: not as cool as nouveau
<crdlb> melik: as in xserver-xorg-video-nv?
<crdlb> it makes a good last resort
<melik> umm not really sure, but the opensource nvidia drivers
<melik> the official nvidia drivers act so laggy :/
<burner> nouveau == also open source nvidia drivers
<frybye> crdlb: now it says a couple of hash-summs are not right...
<melik> which one is better nouveau or nv?
<burner> usually nvidia drivers outperform nv... were you using version -180 melik?
<melik> yeah
<frybye> looks to me that folks are working on the repos right now...
<melik> but still.. compared to windows nvidia drivers
<DanaG> When the heck will nvidia make nvidia-glx-96 that don't segfault xorg?
<melik> they seem laggy and not as efficient
 * DanaG places a bet: never.
<melik> DanaG, when will nvidia make some decent drivers or make their drivers open source :(
<DanaG> Nope, they won't do either.
<DanaG> No, we won't support this old hardware....
<DanaG> but we won't open-source it, either!
<crdlb> nv basically has no acceleration
<DanaG> Screw you!
 * burner guesses they'll open source the drivers just when nouveau development has gotten to the point where it's on par with nvidia making it unexciting to be open sourced
<crdlb> nouveau can have really awesome 2d EXA acceleration, if it works
<crdlb> burner: without specs, that'll never happen
<picklesworth> it also does (or at least almost sort of does) KMS ;)
<DanaG> Not for me.
<DanaG> At least on the card that needs the 96 drivers.
<DanaG> Instead, it devours 80% CPU time... AND makes 30% of my gnome panel applets not load... and hammers the hard drive.
<billybigrigger> would it be possible for someone to package up like 10 of the top highest rated/download themes from gnome-look? like 10xWallpapers, 10xGDM Themes, 10x GTK 2.0 themes, etc...and put them in a package for us?? or is there no hope in hell of this happening? am i gonna get a "go download themes on your own" answer
<amarendra> i installed 8.10 and then removed it as it was not connecting to wi-fi(only wi-fi is accessible to me here)....now planning to install Jaunty alpha6... i hope wi-fi connects without much headache in it as it did when i first used 7.10 and 8.04...my experience was very good
<sparr> Finally filed a bug report for a driver bug I have seen since feisty or gutsy.  Guess I should be less lazy.
<frybye> re: just upgraded to 9.04 cant start system|settings|sound - any ideas??
<o0Chris0o> frybye: what do you mean you cant "start" it?
<frybye> there is also no loudspeaker icon on the system bar..
<o0Chris0o> frybye: make sure you do updates
<frybye> when selecting this a tab open down the bottom of the screen with "starting sound" but it then dissapears again and nothing further happens..
<HolyScottie> is 9.04 beta out now?
<o0Chris0o> HolyScottie: not that I know of
<frybye> yes holy I seem to have the beta -
<HolyScottie> where did you get it?
<frybye> at least when I did the update-manager -d it said I was getting the beta...
<frybye> but beware - at my end the sound is now lousy..
<HolyScottie> I need to DL iso's..
<o0Chris0o> beta is not out yet
<o0Chris0o> sorry
<amarendra> so i guess any problem with wi-fi drivers..as was in 8.10???? on my dell vostro laptop with intel 4965 wifi
<frybye> re: audio settings not accessable in jaunty - any tips?
<frybye> can some kind soul tell me the consol command to start the audio- subsystem??
<sparr> I hope KDE gets back into shape before xmas
<sparr> i had to give out gnome-based CDs last year
<frybye> re: in system|admin|users+groups|privaliges - the "use audio devices" for me is shaded out - not able to change here - how to fix?
<maco> frybye: ubuntu doesnt have people in audio group by default, though kubuntu does
<maco> pulseaudio is supposed to access the devices for you
<maco> you *should* be able to add yourself to the audio group though
<frybye> maco - how to do - I dont have whole lot of background ubuntu/linux knowledge..
<maco> frybye: um...i dont know the gui way...
<maco> want the text editor way?
<maco> the text editor way is "sudo nano /etc/group"
<maco> frybye: then add your username to the end of the line that starts "audio"
<frybye> maco - I think I have found it - I needed to authenticate with pw and then I can change the settings.. c u in  amin - rebooting...
<maco> and save/quit ctrl+o followed by ctrl+x
<frybye> maco - I now have a loudspeaker icon but no sound
<frybye> the ls icon only shows a single vol. control and right-click and settings does nothing...?
<maco> alsamixer?
<maco> in a terminal run alsamixer
<maco> anything muted or below 75%?
<frybye> yeah sure - did that already and all seems active...
<frybye> not muted...
<frybye> it is showing CA0106 as "card" - how can i check if that is right?
<frybye> and Item "IEC958"
<maco> can you download http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, run it in a terminal, and give me the link it gives you?
<frybye> hmm... IEC958 is showing just 00 and not volume grafic bar...?
<maco> er, by the way, was pulseaudio giving you issues? why did you want to get alsa directly?
<frybye> maco - sorry not much background knowl. here - i just moved to jaunty and the sound is not working.. I have added "access to audio devices" to my user privalages and that is where I am now...
<maco> ok can you give me that alsa-info output
<maco> and lets see if we can get both alsa *and* pulseaudio going for ya
<frybye> when I clicked the url it opened openoffice with the script...?
<maco> save it & run it
<frybye> have saved it to the desktop - will double-clicking run it?
<maco> in a shell please
<maco> you cant get the url if you just double click
<maco> cd ~/Desktop ; bash alsa-info.sh
<frybye> it is now called alsa-info.txt
<frybye> ok i will change the name to *.sh
<maco> name doesnt matter
<maco> jsut "bash" followed by the filename will do
<frybye> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2132d2feefde5aa1ac35d29f2fecbc69729b5b30
<frybye> ok?
 * maco  loks
<frybye> unfortunatly I will have to head out to work in the next 5-10 mins .. can you be so kind as to send yours comments to my email - i will put in a pm ok?
<maco> which device do you want to use?
<maco> usb or onboard?
<frybye> the creative audigy i think - (if I rememebre right...)
<maco> ok
<maco> then i have an idea of what could be wrong
<maco> pm your email and ill explain
<frybye> hang on - apples and pears.. there is a separate sound card.. and a usb-webcam-mike.. both the soundcard and the mike need to work...
<frybye> I have disabled the onboard audio in the bios i think...
<maco> ok
<maco> well i meant audigy or usb
<maco> i can explain how to direct specific apps to audigy or usb based on your preference
<frybye> but if this is perhaps just a matter of a few mins .. i can show a little late for work - no probs - to some extent my own boss there..
<maco> if youve got pavucontrol you should be able to grab a stream and tell it which device to use
<frybye> they need to work parallel - the udigy is a sound card.. and the usb is just a microphone which feeds into the sound system...
<frybye> to be honest this needs to work automatically like in 8.10
<frybye> when I use skype etc.. the mike works and when I generate sound with the pc that comes over the sound-card+speakers - end of story.. ?
<maco> gotcha
<frybye> so why do you think i have no sound right now?
<maco> well if you run pavucontrol and youve got, for example rhythmbox going, you should be able to tel it which sound device to use in the Playback tab
<maco> im thinking it might be confused :P
<frybye> maco - yeah but there is NO sound.. not even system sounds...
<maco> right..im wondering if its trying to send sound *to* the mic
<frybye> dead... so I sorta think the wrong sound device is selected or similar...
<burner> frybye: and you have the right device selected in system ->admin-sound?
<maco> thats what i mean by its confused
<frybye> in admin sound no access.. hang on i try again...
<maco> pavucontrol lets you pick where each audio stream goes
<burner> system -> Prefs -> sound rather
<maco> you shouldnt even need to be in the audio group if youre using pulseaudio
<maco> what time zone are you in?
<frybye> when i go to system/settings/sound an icon shows up at the bottom of screen with "starting audio.." for a few secs and then disapears and ntohing further..
<frybye> berlin gmt+1
<maco> ok so that means you get off work at...noonish my time
<maco> can you get online when you get off work?
<frybye> burner - right but I have no acess to that (in german system so names are different in menus - i am txing them...
<frybye> in system - settings - sound no access - nothing happens except this tab at bottom of screen for a few secs and then nothing...
<frybye> i can geet online at work but not with this system of course.. it is not portable.. desktop
<frybye> i will see you there - had better get moving now..
<maco> System -> Einstellungen -> Audio <-- thats what he means
<frybye> bye - catch you in about 20+ mins from work - i am sorta underqualivied-underpaid sysadmin there.. school ..
<MTecknology> ok - so at some point during the bot process, "Xorg -configure" is being run - any ideas how to figure out where?
<frybye> maco - yeah taht is what does not work - system - einstellung - audio does not really start at all...
<frybye> c u in a bit - bye for the moment...
<maco> bye
<frybye> re:
<frybye> Hi Maco...
<maco> gu
<maco> hi
<frybye> so - have you sorted it all out now <grinn->
<maco> haha no
<maco> i need you to run tests
<maco> though im guessing you cant since you changed locations
<maco> thats why i asked about when you get home from work
<frybye> yeah but I cant do that from here.. if I had had more time I might have been able set up a ssh or similar- but .. I work for 6 hours now...
<frybye> sorry I hadn't seen the ? - had prolly logged off..
<armedking> Hello guys sorry to disturb you. But it the beta release yet?
<maco> in 6 hours ill be waking up
<maco> armedking: no
<frybye> ok - I can live with that... ;=)
<frybye> armed - apparently I got it here an hour ago with update-manager -d
<frybye> am located in Germany so that might make a difference or..?
<eMaX> hey guys, for a running x session, can I change my keyboard settings so that I have frenc accents?
<frybye> maco - sorry dont wanna contradict you but it did announce that I was getting the beta when I did the command an hour or so ago...
<armedking> i just cant find a download for an iso. but it's not on the site. Roadmap says it is released today
<maco> frybye: the cds arent up yet
<frybye> ok - I have no idea about that...
<armedking> Oke guys i understand. Thanks for your time
<LordKow> yikes, im going back terminal.
<maco> eMaX: system -> prefrences -> keyboard
<maco> eMaX: it takes effect immediately
<eMaX> tnx
<frybye> maco - can you perhaps send any infos about the tests etc to my email adds.. I can be having a look before I am off here...
<maco> ok
<frybye> thx
<frybye> I might even be able to get my dear lady to have a session with it at home.. not sure if that is clever though heheh
<frybye> she could give up in despair at just the wrong moment.. heheh
<eMaX> thénks
<o0Chris0o> jaunta beta is not out, I just tried to update
<LordKow> i see no announcement for beta, therefore it is not released yet.
<frybye> o0Chris0o: worked at home an hour ago - on 4 - 5th attempt..
<o0Chris0o> frybye: you sure it wasn't for alpha?
<LordKow> im sure he upgraded to the repos as they are right now.
<frybye> the notification said it was offering me a beta
<RAOF> And if you've already got jaunty installed, you won't see an update - the beta is basically making sure what you're testing already can be installed from a CD!
<RAOF> frybye: Oh, really?  From 8.10?
<frybye> if the warning about installing a beta is also used for upgrade to an alpha - then sorry..
<frybye> yeah that was from 8.10
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<frybye> but I am in germany - time difference etc might be noticed on server or..?
<RAOF> It's been some time since I updated from a stable release to a beta; I normally hop along at an early alpha stage :)
<LordKow> frybye, maybe. i've never been able to get update-manager to work with pre-release repos.
<RAOF> frybye: No.  The beta release isn't timed; it's released when it's ready.
<LordKow> RAOF, yea well you are insane to some degree. ;)
<frybye> well it certainly went thru the whole procedure here - on 4th or 5th attempt - first various fault reports ans shutdown - wrong hash etc.. but then it worked..
<LordKow> i will at least wait for major lib upgrades (and all the rebuilds associated with it) to take place first. glad i waited for python 2.6 this time around.
<frybye> RAOF: I moved to intrepid in mid- alpha.. bit of a bumpy ride.. heheh
<frybye> but this time it seems to be the sound support has taken a hit ..
<LordKow> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ according to that, it's not ready yet.
<frybye> maco is helping me with it...
<LordKow> awaiting the server tests
<frybye> then perhaps it was the alpha6 i got and not the beta.. hmmm ...
<frybye> but there again it did rabbit on about - "you are installing beta software.."
<maco> probably the updater has been updated
<RAOF> If you're updating via update-manager, then you don't get alpha6 or beta1; you get Jaunty as it is when you're updating.
<maco> we're in beta freeze
<LordKow> frybye, remember "alphas" "betas", etc are just snapshots of the tree so if you are using the jaunty repositories right now with all the updates then you are very nearly using the beta.
<maco> so itd make sense that things start saying beta
<frybye> no big deal either way..
<frybye> i was itching to take a shot at it this morning - mia culpa when stuff dont go 101% outa the box... hehe
<frybye> and if too many ppl sat there and waited for the final - wouldnt work either - beta is of course necessary...
<LordKow> who wants to be the devil who sends in the libc update that breaks everyone's system this time? :)
<LordKow> it couldnt hurt... people need to remember how to fix things via livecd's. might as well force it upon them muahahahaha
<frybye> heheh
<LordKow> ubuntu needs to get in the april fools game. not sure whether they have in the past or not
<frybye> sounds dangerous... heheh
<maco> LordKow: libc wasnt *really* the problem
<LordKow> hm, what was the source with that problem again?
<LordKow> i know it regressed in such a way that it looked like libc
<maco> LordKow: it was bad default compile flags. there were weird bugs in the weeks leading up to that, and nobody could track tem down...once libc was recompiled, the pieces clicked together mentally and they knew what was wrong
<LordKow> ah. yea with gentoo my cflags with libc were as conservative as possible.
<LordKow> all the base libs.
<LordKow> good april fools joke: release kernel upgrade with some script that really does nothing but looks like it is removing all filesystem support except for ext2 and downgrading everyone's filesystem to ext2.
<zniavre> good morning
<LordKow> g'morning.
<zniavre> due a apt crash i need a sourcelist for jaunty somebody can post for me please?
<LordKow> well i would send a sources.list but pastebin keeps thinking im spam
<wgrant> zniavre: I am concerned that if you can't work it out, you shouldn't be running the pre-beta.
<maco> zniavre: you should be able to reconfigure it in system -> admin -> software sources
<LordKow> pbuilder is now my new virtual best friend after figuring out hooks
<LordKow> can someone else confirm whether the links in gtk's gtk_show_about_dialog(...) are opened twice?
<LordKow> i've noticed this with transmission and gedit so far... so i assume it's a gtk problem. not really a major issue but an issue nonetheless
<frybye> in the various online guides to fixing sound problems in ubuntu at some stage one always has to go to |system|settings|sound - but what to do when this area is just not accessable...?
<frybye> is there a way to re-install the packets that make that area work???
<frybye> the menu-point is there but it does not open properly when clicked...
<frybye> maco - if your still up and at it.. of course I am gratefull for any help you can give when I get home.. but a few questions are bugging me now and will be interesting to hear the answers to them...
<frybye> hmmm.. appl pulse audio device chooser - might be a good idea... hjmmm
<zniavre> wgrant:  im using this alpha since alpha1 im just asking something simple to do not spent time
<zniavre> i get my sourcelist  thank you all if i need something now i know where i can't ask
<zniavre> sorry to be angry :-[
<frybye> zniavre: you need to get out more pal...! :=)
<frybye> <-- is slowly comming to the realisation that pulse audio might actually be trying to send all my sound output to the usb-camera/microphone hehehe
<frybye> keen to get back home and look into this.. hmmm... how to get an hour off.. hmmm
<LordKow> can someone open up a browser window, then go to help->about in gedit (Text Editor), click on the link to the gedit website, and then tell me if it opens the link twice?
<IntuitiveNipple> LordKow: Yes :) There's a whole bunch of issues like this in the new gtk/gdk, nautilus, and launcher
<LordKow> IntuitiveNipple, so this is a known and reported problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't know about this specific one, you'd have to check launchpad
<LordKow> i'd assume they all revolve around 1 particular issue.
<LordKow> almost like two different packages doing the same thing
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah... a re-written back-end :) caused hell with multi screen support
<IntuitiveNipple> If in doubt - report it
<Laser871> hello@all
<frybye> Hi Laser871
<frybye> what to do when there is no access to system|settings|sound
<frybye> if the puse audio is sending sound output to wrong device - will that cause the s-s-sound area to be not avail.?
<frybye> e e pulse...
<frybye> hmmm quiet here - i guess the us has gone to bed...
<LordKow> ^ or they should be going to bed :)
 * LordKow is trying to go to bed
<hmw> ping
<LordKow> pong
<bordi> :D
<Laser871> peng
<hmw> i have a strange problem with the seti@home client. google results always talk about graphics not working at all, but in my case, it stopped working over night. Tried an strace, but cant make any sense of it. Could you please take a look at that "EAGAIN" of the strace and help me understand, what it is about? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1d79141f
<o0Chris0o> hmw lol
<o0Chris0o> seti at home :D they are using you CPU!
<hmw> they dont want to waste a single cpu cycle and sent an update??
<bordi> and suck your elecrtic power
<hmw> strangely enough, since 2 days, screen is acting very strangely on my LFS server
<hmw> if it was windows, i would think of having cought a virus
<hmw> whatbrb
<bordi> maybe a server problem
<hmw> or it is my epic (irssi) client...
<bordi> can't upload the package
<LordKow> hmw, it's trying to read something that is being blocked (i think the error implies that)... but that is all the strace is going to tell you
<LordKow> yes they are pretty much useless.
<hmw> linux never gets boring
 * DanaG thinks protein folding is far more useful than alien-fishing.
<DanaG> s/fishing/hunting/
<Laser871> well said, hmw...
<DanaG> but fishing without even a lure or bait... is a better analogy.
<hmw> heheh
<hmw> i think, both are important
<hmw> seti might come to an end in 2011 anyways, unless they raise new fundings
<o0Chris0o> hmw been in existence for awhile
<o0Chris0o> someone will lay down the $$
<hmw> yeah... guess they will manage somehow...
<hmw> this is the first time, i used strace and dont understand a bit of it
<o0Chris0o> hmw: every watch that one movie with the big seti satellite? man..can't remember the name..very good movie though
<hmw> (not that i would be very good in reading strace output generally)
<DanaG> Contact?
<LordKow> 16411 read(5, 0x86de818, 4096)          = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) trying to read 4096 bytes from "5" a file i take it? and storing it at 0x86de818 ....
<hmw> "contact"?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the satellite dish was Aricebo.
<o0Chris0o> no, it wasn't contact....
<hmw> yeah, aricebo might close soon
<LordKow> and it's failing because either the file being read from or the location being written to is being blocked... i dont remember which
<hmw> thanks for explaining
<hmw> still doesnt help really in this case
<LordKow> nope, thats my point
<hmw> the client does its calculations, but the graphics window wont pop up anymore. maybe the fact, that the graphics window's border were never drawn, when it worked yesterday, is a hint?
<LordKow> yea definitely a start. the problem is likely with the gui portion of it.
<hmw> o0Chris0o: you sure, you meant a _sattelite_ ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Those -EAGAIN errors simply mean the pipe it is connected to doesn't have any new data available yet
<DanaG> Actually, it was a radio receiver (dish).
<DanaG> Observatory.
<hmw> this pipe could be a connection between program and GUI?
<GrimmVarg> hi guys, im having a hard time finding the 9.04 beta download, can anybody please point me in the right direction?
<hmw> type /topic
<hmw> GrimmVarg
<GrimmVarg> hmw: hehe.. ty
<hmw> yw
<IntuitiveNipple> hmw: yes, the pipe could be. hard to know without looking back through the strace log for the actual 'open' operation on fd 5
<Laser871> grrr - made a persistent installation on a usb-stick, replaced nm by wicd. everything fine til a reboot. hangs on configuring network interfaces...
<hmw> alright... i will take a look... maybe i can solve this
<IntuitiveNipple> GrimmVarg: I'll answer here before you get told off in the other channel... YES
<Laser871> livesystem still is fine, but nm don't detect wlan...
<o0Chris0o> hmw: yes, I can't remember the movie, the guy finds signs of life in another planet and his boss ruins the tape, then he eventually builds everything from scratch in his garage to find that noise again
<GrimmVarg> IntuitiveNipple: :P
<frybye> re:
<Laser871> and no /etc/modules to edit with ath5k (necessary in 8.10)
<hmw> o0Chris0o i have seen that movie...
<frybye> so trying again .. after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 my sound has gone .. and cannot access system|settings|sound - what to do to fix this??
<o0Chris0o> yeah I can't seem to rememebr the name, its quite bothering
<IntuitiveNipple> frybye: Try launching it from a terminal to see if errors are reported. "gnome-sound-properties"
<frybye> ok - will try it when I get home... thanks
<hmw> would "open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 5" apply to what you meant, IntuitiveNipple?
<frybye> IntuitiveNipple: would the pulse audio being addressed to wrong device disable that?
<IntuitiveNipple> hmw: It *might* but be aware that file-descriptors are reused after files are closed, so the way to be sure is to search from the *end* of the strace back up to find the open related to the fd 5 you're questioning
<IntuitiveNipple> frybye: possibly, but the application shouldn't just fail to start, it should sanely report the problem via the GUI
<hmw> IntuitiveNipple: there are many similar entries using 5...
<IntuitiveNipple> hmw: Yes, that is common. the first available fd is used
<IntuitiveNipple> As I said, always search from the end of the strace backwards
 * o0Chris0o bangs head
<frybye> IntuitiveNipple: all that happens is a tab shows for a while at bottom of screen "starting sound.." and then dissapears again and nothing further..(man oh man i am getting on  my own nerves with this.. hehe)
<IntuitiveNipple> frybye: yeah, you'll likely find out why from terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> frybye: also worth checking the .xsession log and /var/log/user.log and so on
<frybye> still starting it in the terminal is the way to go - i just have to invent a reason to take a couple of hours off work now..heheh
<hmw> IntuitiveNipple: libltdl.so.7... but i guess, this problem is somewhat above my level, i give up this time.
<IntuitiveNipple> hmw: sure about that? i'd have expected it to be a pipe based on the 'select'
<frybye> - on a job exper. scheme from the labour office - not a real job - should be possible.. heh
<hmw> every entry with open looks like accessing files in the fs
<frybye> see you guys later... bye for now..
<IntuitiveNipple> hmw: I don't think it is that one...
<IntuitiveNipple> A small library that aims at hiding the various difficulties of
<IntuitiveNipple>  dlopening libraries from programmers.  It is a system independent
<IntuitiveNipple>  dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool.
<hmw> the one i showed before was just an example, because i didnt know, if the = 5 refers to the fd... on the other hand, it looks quite logical now *g*
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<GrimmVarg> MacbokkPro + Ubuntu9.04 should i choose x86 or the 64bit install?
<GrimmVarg> and more importantly, why?
<mtholdenss> jaunty beta tomorrow?
 * b3rz3rk3r waits with baited breath
<b3rz3rk3r> ?
<GrimmVarg> i though it was today? ref: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<GrimmVarg> *thougt
<b3rz3rk3r> thought*
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<GrimmVarg> :P
<GrimmVarg> i hate that word, hehe
<Machtin> guess in some countries it's still 25.03?
<GrimmVarg> ah..
<mtholdenss> well i guess here in australia were a day ahead so it'll probs be some late hr tonight or tomorrow
<GrimmVarg> anybody have any experience with ubuntu+macbookPro?
<b3rz3rk3r> 2.18am mar 26th here in cali
<Machtin> i don't.
<b3rz3rk3r> so should be out by now?
<Machtin> it's not that it would be released at 0:00
<mtholdenss> grimmvarg, when jaunty comes out i plan to dual boot on my new alum nacbook :P
<mtholdenss> macbook*
<Machtin> at some point today it will be released.. :)
<GrimmVarg> mtholdenss: nice, thats my plan aswell, Im just not sure if I should choose the 64-bit
<b3rz3rk3r> GrimmVarg, me either, really want to, but due to past experience with 64 bit linux, im very wary
<mtholdenss> yeah same
<Machtin> how much ram does that macbookpro have?
<GrimmVarg> it shippes with 2 Gb but u can upgrade to 6
<Machtin> kk
<b3rz3rk3r> 6?
<Machtin> unless you got 4gbyte, why using 64bit?
<mtholdenss> i would use ubuntu for my main os, and osx for my visual/audio/web design editing  i have 4 gb of ram in my new macbook
<b3rz3rk3r> 2x3GB?
<GrimmVarg> 2+4
<b3rz3rk3r> ah
 * b3rz3rk3r slaps himself with a trout of stupidity
<GrimmVarg> :P
<Machtin> good ol' trout.
<b3rz3rk3r> surely that ruins your speed tho?
<b3rz3rk3r> cos its not a matched pair?
<GrimmVarg> its not the best sollituin no
<b3rz3rk3r> loss = 10% approx?
<mtholdenss> 4 gb of memory in macbook be enough?
<GrimmVarg> yupp
<thorre> seems lik if the beta is coming shortly ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<Machtin> 10%? O.o thought that would be much less.
<b3rz3rk3r> if you need more than 4Gb of RAM in a lappy, your doing something wrong imho
<b3rz3rk3r> unless its your only machine, then u are forgiven :p
<b3rz3rk3r> Machtin, i say approx, because some claim its more, some less..
<GrimmVarg> does anybodu know if we can swap between Graphic cards in 9.04?
<b3rz3rk3r> nobody has shown concrete figures about it yet
<GrimmVarg> b3rz3rk3r: http://www.barefeats.com/mbpp11.html
<Machtin> however i'd use 64bit for those visual/audio-editing stuff.. a lot of RAM could be very useful
<mtholdenss> what are the major disadvantages of using 64 bit?
<GrimmVarg> unstability?
<b3rz3rk3r> unusability more like.. i used 64bit with 7.04.. nothing worked! :p
<b3rz3rk3r> GrimmVarg, wow.. they say no penalty there!
<o0Chris0o> 64bit will only work if you have a 64bit processor, lets say you have 8 gigs of ram you can upgrade too, it wont register in 32bit, 64bit will
<mtholdenss> intel core 2 duo, i was told 64 bit os will run on it
<b3rz3rk3r> we were talking about the software side of things o0Chris0o
<b3rz3rk3r> mtholdenss, yes, that is an AMD64 chip
<GrimmVarg> mtholdenss: that correct
<o0Chris0o> b3rz3rk3r: I am running 64bit, and everything is running smoothly
<o0Chris0o> Sysinfo for 'Chris-PC': Linux 2.6.28-11-generic running , CPU: AMD Phenom 9600 Quad-Core at 1200 MHz (4600 bogomips), HD: 98/1368GB, RAM: 967/4894MB, 171 proc's, 1.18h up
 * o0Chris0o has to get to bed
<mtholdenss> to those running on ubuntu on a mac, having any big issues with hardware?
<maco> im not doin it, but i recall that there are big ssues with jaunty on macs
<b3rz3rk3r> o0Chris0o, yeah, we were talking about the compatability side of things, in previous versions things wouldnt install/run at all. so we are all a little apprehensive about using an EXT4 64bit system now :p
<GrimmVarg> mtholdenss: i guess this sis status que befor the beta https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Jaunty#Basic%20Installation%20Instructions
<GrimmVarg> bah.. over the anchor
<mtholdenss> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/   not found
<GrimmVarg> guess its not ready yet
<thorre> hmm, im waiting for the 9.04 beta to, going to reinstall my netbook with it
<mtholdenss> thorre, is that safe?
<thorre> i guess so
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<thorre> 9.04 is stable as far as i am concerned, have been using it on other (non critical) machines since alpha 4
<BUGabundo> GrimmVarg: thorre why don't you guys donwload the current daily image and then rsync to the beta one?
<thorre> there have been some minor glitches but nothing severe, just my oppinion
<BUGabundo> it should only be available late tonight
<BUGabundo> thorre: most sever prob currently is audio on 64bits install, I would think
<dan-ubuntu> when's the beta coming out guys?
<thorre> BUGabundo: ok, well i run 9.04 on a 64 bit machine and it works great, use it for playing with gimp, firefox thunderbird vim and so on,
<mtholdenss> thorre, notice a big speed change with the 64 bit version?
<BUGabundo> its a bit faster
<BUGabundo> but not that faster
<BUGabundo> at least on my pumped hw
<thorre> the machine has 8GB of ram, i have not had a 32-bit os on it since i upgraded the ram
<BUGabundo> a c2d 2.4GHz with 4GBs of RAM
<thorre> BUGabundo: i guess that you will not notice the difference onn normal use
<BUGabundo> I haven't use a 32 bits in a while (over an year)
<Ienorand> Is the exclusion of the "patch" package on the livecd intentional?
<thorre> BUGabundo: you add quite some overhead to your machine by installing a 64 bit os
<crdlb> Ienorand: I believe so
<thorre> guerby: each mem pointer for example is 64-bit instead of 32-bit. so your machine will consume more memory
<BUGabundo> thorre: why is that?
<thorre> but that is al theoretical
<GrimmVarg> good point
<BUGabundo> yes, but without a 64 bits (or PAE) I wouldn't have access to the all memory anyway
<BUGabundo> so im convinced that this way I use my mem better
<thorre> BUGabundo: in normal day to day use with mail web and youtube you wont notice any difference between 32 or 64 bit os
<BUGabundo> tell that to $ free -m
<BUGabundo> at boot I usually take more then 1GB of ram
<thorre> BUGabundo: yes, you use all your memory, if i had a 4 gb machine i would also use a 64 bit os
<BUGabundo> after starting my email client, IM, FF, etc
<BUGabundo> I go way above that
<thorre> BUGabundo: we are not talking about ubuntu now? are we? 1 gig after boot?
 * crdlb thinks BUGabundo is including the cache
<thorre> do not forget to remove the file cache from that figure
<thorre> :)
<BUGabundo> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<BUGabundo> Mem:          3895       2536       1359          0         33        917
<BUGabundo> -/+ buffers/cache:       1584       2310
<BUGabundo> Swap:         7632          0       7632
<thorre> BUGabundo: nice
<BUGabundo> 917 MiBs of cache
<thorre> guess that you have a lot of services like sql and stuff running on that machine then
<BUGabundo> hmm actually they are all stoped
<BUGabundo> but I have them installed
<BUGabundo> maco ping (pvt me when you have the time)
<mtholdenss> hey anyone here know if there is a dedicated mac ubuntu channel?
<GrimmVarg> yeah, that would be the shoznit
<BUGabundo> $ ls /var/run/ | pastebinit -i - ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/138109/
<BUGabundo> thorre: feel free to check running services
<thorre> BUGabundo: top (when top is started press SHIFT+m to sort by memory usage)
<BUGabundo> huuu I have connman there! bah
<crdlb> mtholdenss: if you're not using PPC, what would be the point?
<BUGabundo> Mem:   3988968k total,  2961656k used,  1027312k free,    57644k buffers
<BUGabundo> Swap:  7815612k total,        0k used,  7815612k free,  1063760k cached
<thorre> BUGabundo: press SHIFT+M
<BUGabundo> did it
<thorre> what is the top rocess displayed in the top list after you pressed SHIFT+M
<thorre> s/rocess/process/g
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-bugabundo%7E.png
<thorre> i just checked my netbook, it runs 9.04 ;) with standard gnome, firefox thunderbird gnome-do and uses 269 mb of ram
<crdlb> O_o
<mtholdenss> crdlb, my macbook is intel  but just wanted to help the ubuntu mac testing team
<BUGabundo> thorre: atop http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-bugabundo%7E2.png
<GrimmVarg> has anybody compared speeds on ext4 to reisersFs on / ?
<crdlb> mtholdenss: I wasn't aware there was such a thing
<crdlb> I mean, it's just commodity PC hardware :)
<BUGabundo> GrimmVarg: isn't riser jailed?
<GrimmVarg> BUGabundo: yeah
<BUGabundo> eheh
<GrimmVarg> but his FS rocks
<GrimmVarg> :P
<mtholdenss> crdlb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam
<BUGabundo> I won't use an FS without support and fixs
<GrimmVarg> point
 * thorre has converted from xfs to ext4
<thorre> seems faster
<GrimmVarg> sweet
<GrimmVarg> im looking forward to testing ext4
<thorre> have not performed any tests
<GrimmVarg> phoronix has been testing and it seems to be a lot faster
<BUGabundo> I like xfs
<BUGabundo> only prob can't resize down...
<mtholdenss> much difference with ext4?
<crdlb> BUGabundo: heh, you're using gnome, firefox, kmail, and mono
<rconan> right... amarok asked me if i wanted kde4 to forget a sound card I had removed and now it makes no sound through the one it used to use
<rconan> where are the settings to do with this?
<crdlb> that pidgin looks rather scary though
<BUGabundo> crdlb: I found it really funny when I reported bug to pidign
<BUGabundo> and devs would say they never saw anyone with so many plugins as I have
<crdlb> does that number steadily rise?
<frybye>  Pulseaudio device chooser shows as a tab at the bottom of the screen for a few seconds - and that too then dissapears with no trace???
<BUGabundo> no
<crdlb> that has to be quire a memleak
<BUGabundo> actually its going down
<crdlb> quite*
<BUGabundo> I need it working
<frybye> re: apparently non of the various sound related utilities will work - what now?
<GrimmVarg> BUGabundo: have you looked at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810 ?
<rconan> hmm... people seen this? http://rafb.net/p/on4u5x67.html
<BUGabundo> rconan: maybe its stull building
<BUGabundo> or it's a bad depency
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: do you know anything about this package?
<rconan> kolourpaint4 will install fine
 * BUGabundo checks build queue
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=kolourpaint4&build_state=all
<BUGabundo> it aint there
<rconan> just updating package lists now... I think mine might be from yesterday
<Brinstar> is the beta out today?
<rconan> yes, at some point
<rconan> no guarantess if or when
<Brinstar> YAY
<mtholdenss> the mad rush and excitement begins !
<Brinstar> :)
 * BUGabundo loves to use $ pidgin -m -n
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: it Will be out
<BUGabundo> just not sure when
<Brinstar> im looking fwd to it
<BUGabundo> just get a daily iso and then rsync
<Brinstar> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<Brinstar> nor do i
<Brinstar> :P
 * BUGabundo doesn't get the need to just use milestones when dailies are 80% the same
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: rsync is a tool to copy and mirror files/dirs
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: to test the installers
<BUGabundo> it can be used to feel in the gaps
<rconan> I like to install from milstones because the installer has been tested
<Brinstar> BUGabundo: im googling now
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: then they should be on #ubuntu-testing
<Brinstar> ditto what rconan said
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: here is some of my older scripts for ubuntu isos
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<Brinstar> hmm so thats like slipstreaming in the windows world
<Brinstar> cool
<Brinstar> i asked about if such a thing exists a few years back but got a reply in the negative
<BUGabundo> I almost never get the full image
<BUGabundo> I just rsync over the one I have here
<BUGabundo> saving me bw, and time
<Brinstar> i pay a flat rate so i just d/l the iso
<Brinstar> and i go and do other stuff while its d/ling
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: I have no probs with bw either
<BUGabundo> but why overload the server ?
<thorre> bit torrent is the answer you are looking for
<Brinstar> true
<thorre> i downloaded the alpha 5 via bt and it took me just over 1 minute to get the iso
<Brinstar> wow
<thorre> then i seeded 5.0
<BUGabundo> thorre: really nice bw! ehe
<BUGabundo> I can't do that
<Brinstar> yeah ur swedish just as i thought :)
<thorre> haha
<BUGabundo> I can only go up too 1MiB/s
<thorre> to be honest that download was wrom work
<Brinstar> hehe
<thorre> at home i "only" have 15 Mbit
<Brinstar> even my work bw maxes out at 1MB/s
<Brinstar> i.e. 10mbit
<Brinstar> or maybe 8mbit
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> week for beta, I think it's pretty much time to break my main desktop :p
<thorre> cwillu: i guess you wont break it with 9.04 beta
<BUGabundo> I have 18mbit/s  at work
<thorre> the alpha is quite stable
<Brinstar> yeah very
<cwillu> well
<cwillu> been running it on my laptop for 5 months
<cwillu> 'stable', I wouldn't quite call it that :p
<amortvigil> hello is jaunty already beta?\
<cwillu> not yet
<rconan> buggy and not ready are words I would use
<thorre> well, maybee not 5 month ago but now it is
<Brinstar> only prob is sound for me
<cwillu> thorre, it wasn't 2 weeks ago even :p
<rconan> anyone got any advice for making KDE apps make sound?
<cwillu> really depends on the hardware, but it's been better since the freeze
<Brinstar> sound is still messing up
<cwillu> intel video was a roller coaster
<thorre> cwillu: i have been using 9.04 since early alphas and have not had any problems, guess that i am lucky
<amortvigil> anyone got simmular problems of kde freezing randomly?
<thorre> i do not upgrade every day thoug
<cwillu> thorre, yes, I think that's what I said :p
<thorre> cwillu: yea
<cwillu> amortvigil, particular apps, a full x freeze, or the whole machine?
<Brinstar> the sound is better than about a week ago tho
<amortvigil> cwillu: from the app and x too the numloc key and hard reboot
<amortvigil> cwillu: well the hard reboot is to fix it
<cwillu> amortvigil, sorry, I don't understand
<cwillu> numlock/capslock didn't toggle?
<amortvigil> cwillu:  yes
<amortvigil> cwillu: full machien crash
<cwillu> amortvigil, that's not kde then
<cwillu> what video chipset?
<amortvigil> cwillu: well when i have gnome or xubuntu installed ive no problem
<amortvigil> i have nvidia 180 driver
<cwillu> (anything that causes a full crash isn't an application bug by definition)
<cwillu> well, file a bug, you'll need the lspci -v, xorg's log, maybe /var/log/kern.log
<amortvigil> cwillu: well it indeed isnt an aplication because it happens randomly
<BUGabundo> cwillu: better yet
<BUGabundo> use apport-cli -fp PACKAGENAME
<amortvigil> ill fill a report
<BUGabundo> yesterday gwibber crash rebooted my system
<BUGabundo> so anything can happen now
<cwillu> thorre, see?  instability! :)
<BUGabundo> ehe
<Vorbote> Digging in kern.log(s) I've found that pulseaudio has a terrible memory leak. It makes oom-killer very happy.
<Brinstar> !gwibber
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwibber
<Brinstar> nvm googled it
<Vorbote> as in tigger happy. :-)
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: it's a Social Network and µblogging app
<Vorbote> s/tigger/trigger/ but yup it could happen in the one-hundred-acre wood...
<Brinstar> thanks
<gnomefreak> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 184 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<Brinstar> oh
<gnomefreak> i guess not
<Brinstar> !info hotbabe
<ubottu> Package hotbabe does not exist in jaunty
<Brinstar> why not
<sandeep> :P
<Vorbote> Too hot fer ya.
<Brinstar> hehe
<cwillu> Vorbote, the process that oom-killer kills isn't necessarily correlated with the application causing the problem;  if it's repeatable, you should monitor the memory usage via top ('F'+'n' to sort by memory usage)
<gnomefreak> Brinstar: noone packaged it for Ubuntu
<Brinstar> !info hot-babe
<ubottu> Package hot-babe does not exist in jaunty
<Brinstar> yeah
<thorre> !info hotkeys
<ubottu> hotkeys (source: hotkeys): A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4-0.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 142 kB, installed size 384 kB
 * cwillu comes up with a witty comparison to rice-cakes
<thorre> :)
<cwillu> and the relative lack of taste thereof
<amortvigil> cwillu: what means: Mar 25 22:43:27 edlap kernel: [ 1871.016888] Too big adjustment 32
<amortvigil> ?
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: its on medibuntu #hotbab
<Vorbote> cwillu: The logs all point to a pulseaudio problem. In fact, this box dies whenever I play some audio file.
<BUGabundo>  !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Laser871> pooh - got my persistent installation on an usb-stick with wicd running...
<Brinstar> BUGabundo: thats what i thought
<rconan> "Package taste not found in rice-cakes" I imagine
<cwillu> amortvigil, you can't just paste in one line, pastebin the entire file
<Vorbote> cwillu: for a reasonable amount of time.
<cwillu> !pastebin | amortvigil
<ubottu> amortvigil: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cwillu> Vorbote, okay, then file a bug :)
<amortvigil> cwillu: ok well i was only curious what the to big adjustment means
<Vorbote> cwillu: On the double.
<BUGabundo> we guys are going to kill ubottu factoids today! eheh
<BUGabundo>  !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<cwillu> amortvigil, probably depends on the context of the log
<Brinstar> Vorbote: what sound card do u have?
<cwillu> amortvigil, I think it may just be an ntp adjustment, but it's almost impossible to tell from just one single line of the log
<mtholdenss> why wasn't 'hot-babe' included?
<amortvigil> cwillu: ok
<gnomefreak> if it keeps up people will start leaving here. if you want to play with the bot join #ubuntu-bots
<Brinstar> mtholdenss: probably bcos some parent complained :)
<gnomefreak> mtholdenss: its not packagd for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Brinstar: nope
<Vorbote> Brinstar: It is a Realtek for Via integrated chipset. A VT8233 controller if memory serves.
<hetauma> beta will be out later on today?
 * BUGabundo checks out #ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> there has not been a wishlist bug filed on it and noone worked on it
<BUGabundo> hetauma: eventually
<hetauma> sweet
<Brinstar> Vorbote: i used to have that or something similar
<cwillu> hetauma, it'll be out before the end of next month :p
<hetauma> hehe
<rconan> funny no-one uses the "it's delayed an hour every time you ask" argument on the beta
<gnomefreak> count on it tomorrow
<cwillu> ... we revert one bug fix every time somebody asks
<Brinstar> gnomefreak: i think it'll be here today, they've been punctual so far
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: pontual? I haven't seen on come out before 20H GMT yet
<BUGabundo> lol
<Laser871> Brinstar: what timezone?*g*
<gnomefreak> Brinstar: today is reltive
<BUGabundo> ok... that is punctual then
<hetauma> does it support ext4 with new installation?
<gnomefreak> Brinstar: your time zone is not the timezone they go on
<gnomefreak> hetauma: it give syou a choice. ext4 is drfault
<Brinstar> usually they release the date they set themselves
<Brinstar> or so i have noticed
<gnomefreak> ext3 is default
<Laser871> btw. hi gnomefreak
<Brinstar> maybe i wasnt keeping a good enough eye on them :)
<hetauma> gnomefreak, is ext4 reported to be buggy or something?
<Brinstar> hetauma: im running ext4, not had a single problem so far
<gnomefreak> Brinstar: with in 24 hours. cant say when it will be released since you dont know if there are any issues with the images
<Brinstar> yeah
<mtholdenss> is the new theme and background art supposed to be released in this beta?
<hetauma> the release in cdimage will be also available in torrent I hope
<hetauma> mtholdenss, I think yes since artwork deadline was couple of days back
<mtholdenss> sweet!
<Brinstar> does anyone use cairo clock?
<Brinstar> it used to work w/o compiz, now its a requirement argh
<hetauma> kubuntu 9.04 will have default kde4 ?
<cwillu> Brinstar, afaik it always required a compositor of some kind (which includes metacity these days, although metacity's isn't turned on by default I don't believe)
<Brinstar> cwillu:  hmm does that mean i can install metacity and run it w/o compiz?
<Brinstar> my gfx card is too weak for compiz
<Brinstar> im on a netbook
<cwillu> what card is it?
<BUGabundo>  !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<BUGabundo>  !torrents
<Brinstar> intel gma950
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<cwillu> any intel chipset should handle compiz fine
<BUGabundo> cwillu: Brinstar it does! I just did it yesterday
<Brinstar> it does, but when i play games it gets laggy
<BUGabundo> will pretty much EVERY effect
<cwillu> Brinstar, you're playing games on a netbook and complaining about the card being too slow for compiz? :p
<Brinstar> cwillu: hehe, true
<Brinstar> cwillu: im trying to cut down on the gaming, and use it for work
<cwillu> Brinstar, turning on 'unredirect fullscreen windows' might help with that
<Brinstar> even now, just turning on 'normal' compiz effects made the fan turn on
<mtholdenss> brinstar, how much ram you got?
<Brinstar> cwillu: sorry to be a donut, but wheres the setting for that
<Brinstar> 1gb mtholdenss
<cwillu> make sure you have ccsm installed
<Brinstar> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in jaunty
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: donnut? is there one?
<BUGabundo> I haven't seen it
<Vorbote> Oh well, I bite the dust once again. :-)
<BUGabundo> compizconfig-settingmanager
<amortvigil> cwillu: lspic -v: http://pastebin.com/f7eb96034 kern: http://pastebin.com/f2ab597dd xorg.0.old: http://pastebin.com/f68e3f12b
<cwillu> amortvigil, that goes in the bug report
<amortvigil> cwillu: and the bug report is on launch pad?
<cwillu> yes
<Brinstar> actually i was playing urban terror yesterday on this just to check how capable it is, and i did pretty well
<amortvigil> cwillu: bcus i cant see errors( i am a lil noobisch )
<Brinstar> on the lowest res
<Brinstar> urban terror is awesome
<BUGabundo> saubern based on cube2 engine is great too
<amortvigil> BUGabundo: both urban terro and saurbraten are based on cube 2
<Brinstar> urban terror is a better-than-CS CS
<BUGabundo> didn't know that amortvigil
<amortvigil> there is also an rpg based on cube2 in development
<Brinstar> ok i thought UT was based on the Q3 engine
<Brinstar> how do i enable metacity?
<Brinstar> i seem to have it installed
<Brinstar> i just want to run cairo clock without needing compiz
<fosco_> Brinstar: to use metacity run metacity --replace
<Brinstar> fosco_: thanks
<ruthgard> amortvigil, what is the rpg called?
<cwillu> amortvigil, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/270798 might be related.  might be worth rebooting with clocksource=jiffies on the kernel line in grub.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 270798 in linux "lockups with default (hpet) clocksource on 2.6.27-2-generic 64-bit" [Medium,Triaged]
 * Vorbote will brb
<amortvigil> ruthgard: not sure anymore i think its link is on the cube2 site
<amortvigil> ruthgard: remember its in development im not sure if its playable already
<Brinstar> whatever display manager is already in use didnt seem to like me replacing it with metacity :-S
<cwillu> Brinstar, metacity --replace
<amortvigil> cwillu: did you got that from my logs?\
<Brinstar> cwillu: i did that
<Brinstar> it messed up the menus
<cwillu> amortvigil, no, I'm looking at your computer from the window :p
<Brinstar> gnome do has an analog clock i think
<amortvigil> cwillu: well hehe im 1 story high so youll must be a tall person
<cwillu> good climber :p
<cwillu> amazing typing skills too
<amortvigil> heheh :)
<amortvigil> telepatic he?
<mint3> can anyone help
<mint3> just installed jaunty
<mint3> it did warn me bout fglrx
<Brinstar> anyone want to play a game of urban terror
<mint3> but when it loads the screen has lines
<mint3> i cant see nothing
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: at work... can't... don't want to much anyway
<Brinstar> hehe no prob
<BUGabundo> mint3: you should have read the release notes
<Brinstar> i have a day off
<BUGabundo> it states you should try -ati driver (opensource version)
<BUGabundo> instead of closed source
<amortvigil> cwillu: for as i can see my dmesg it could be the right thing indeed! im going to edit grub right away!
<BUGabundo> mint3: reboot into recovery console (on grub) and run XFIX
<amortvigil> brb!
<cwillu> BUGabundo, ah, the memories
<cwillu> I can remember when you were asking why nvidia wasn't working in an alpha :p
<mint3> i did BUGabundo
<mint3> does the same thing
<BUGabundo> cwillu: at leasted I learned something heh
<BUGabundo> cwillu: no I just sing along music and broadcast it to the web...
<BUGabundo> eheh
<mint3> BUGabundo, any ideas
<BUGabundo> mint3: guess you are going to need to get baby steps help with some on to change
<BUGabundo> xorg to either use -ati or vesa
<mint3> i cant see anything how can i type, BUGabundo ?
<BUGabundo> not even TTY?
<mint3> i tried xfix like u had said
<mint3> then normal boot
<mint3> again i had those lines
<Brinstar> mint3: i sympathize, ati are the worst for ubuntu (or linux generally)
<mint3> I didnt know :(
<Brinstar> you learn through bitter experience like me :(
<mint3> yes true
<mint3> anyways to fix it
<Brinstar> they are getting better though
<mint3> if i can see at least i can do something bout it
<Brinstar> to their credit
<mint3> sure i understand that
<Brinstar> mint3: what card do u have?
 * cwillu didn't realize ati's driver supported xorg1.6 officially yet
<mint3> radeon x1650
<mint3> series
 * BUGabundo woot ! mic work on flash 64bits and PA!!!
<Brinstar> does that work in intrepid?
<mint3> it worked in 8.10
<Brinstar> yeah thought so
<mint3> i upgraded from 8.10
<Brinstar> if i were you, wait a few hours till the beta is out
<Brinstar> and try again
<mint3> ok
<mint3> thanks Brinstar :((
<mint3> im so lonely :(
<Brinstar> i think they sorted out the cards in this version
<Brinstar> i.e. beta
<mint3> do u know when its out Brinstar
<Brinstar> hey dont be lonely :)
<Laruft> I so miss konversation client, can I just go and apt-get it?
<Brinstar> few hours
<gnomefreak> Laruft: yet
<Brinstar> maybe 6 hrs im guessing
<gnomefreak> Laruft: yes
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: we are on freeze
<cwillu> !alpa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpa
<cwillu> !alpha
<BUGabundo> no changes are going in into beta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<Laruft> what are the implications in running it gnomefreak?  and amarok too
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: I would bet on 10-12h more
<gnomefreak> Laruft: you will get a few qt libraries with it and so other things related to kbuntu
<Brinstar> BUGabundo: the version hes using is the one without the ati stuff
<BUGabundo> if he just updates
<Brinstar> added in
<BUGabundo> he will be like anyone else
<Brinstar> but if he cant see what to update then how can he
<BUGabundo> TTY? sure he can
<Brinstar> yeah
<Brinstar> guess so
<Brinstar> i would just wait personally
<BUGabundo> as long as he has wired
<gnomefreak> few == not sure how many. Laruft if you run apt-cache show it should tell you all the depends
<BUGabundo> start recovery consolse with "root network"
<BUGabundo> apt-get update
<Laruft> gnomefreak, when konversation supports 4.2, will the older libs eventually be removed?  I don't want to clog up my system
<BUGabundo> do-release-upgrade
<gnomefreak> Laruft: apt-cache show konversation
<gnomefreak> Laruft: not sureit depends on who the lib is versioned
<Brinstar> BUGabundo: yeah he could try that i suppose
<Laruft> i need to read up on this, re: package management and good housekeeping
<flips01> after switching to classic view on jaunty UNR, my windows still gets maximized when I launch something. I suspect maximus is the program doing this ... what's the default/correct way to disable it?
<gnomefreak> Laruft: deborphan there are a few other apps that can clean up system with your intervention
<Brinstar> hes gone now anyway
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: ahh I was going to ask who _he_ was
<Brinstar> mint3
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> yes
<flips01> btw, is there a toggle titlebar function in gnome/metacity? (except fullscreen)
<mint3> i can log on to netroot
<mint3> xfix does *not* fix anything :/
<BUGabundo> mint3: can or can't?
<mint3> i can get to netroot
<mint3> but after that, its just scattered lines
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> so even TTY is damaged
<BUGabundo> the I guess u need a live cd/usb
<BUGabundo> and then chroot into it
<Brinstar> or u cud just wait a few hours :P
<hmw> aah... beta coming today?
<Brinstar> hmw: yes it seems that way
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> mint3: ^^^^^^
<hmw> i am already happily jackalopping
<BUGabundo> ppl please get the daily and then rsync it!
<BUGabundo> no need to wait for beta
<hmw> i've heard about that "toggle titlebar" function the first time yesterday. what is it?
<flips01> the ability to turn of the titlebar of windows, it's available in other window managers, at least
<Laruft> how do i rsync?
<hmw> interesting feature... wouldnt have imagined, that someone could want that... interesting though
<gnomefreak> Laruft: rsync --help
<mint3> :/
<gnomefreak> Laruft: there are alot of options for it
<Laruft> also how would i add firefox to kubuntu jaunty - whats the best practice - (sorry if this is faq)
<hmw> yesterday someone had a problem with his "toggle titlebar" function, so there must be such a function, flips01
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: that will give him enouth to read for a week
<BUGabundo> at least I did!
<gnomefreak> Laruft: sudo apt-get install firefox you may also what firefox-gnome-support yes i know its on kde not gnome but it sometimes helps with issues even on kde
<amortvigil> cwillu:  i think it works!
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
 * cwillu pokes amortvigil with a stick :p
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: dont know why he needs it
<BUGabundo> hmw Laruft ^^^^^^
<Vorbote> Does the alternate installer handle root partitions on ext4?
<cwillu> Laruft, just apt-get install firefox
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: 'cause I keep mentioning it
<Laruft> ta bug
<BUGabundo> Vorbote: it should
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: sorry respinnning sunbird for PPA not really watching too much here
<BUGabundo> eehh
<hmw> BUGabundo: i dont need the beta, as stated, i am already having a nice jaunty up and running
<Laruft> cheers guys
<hmw> its so fast!!
<BUGabundo> hmw: usefull for when final comes out
<amortvigil> cwillu: but it is to be awaited if it realy works
<BUGabundo> or any other iso
<hmw> i bookmared it, though. cool hint, thx
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: and uploading jauntys icon fix to PPA
<Vorbote> BUGabundo: Great, I will need to reinstall this box with an alternate CD. For some reason the alpha 6 live CD botched important files in /etc
<gnomefreak> and LWN is next :)
<Vorbote> I had to reintall a bunch of base debs in the following days. Need a clean install to have peace of mind :-)
<BUGabundo> Vorbote: please check always MD5 for isos
<BUGabundo> and even possible test the burned image
<BUGabundo> 40% of bugs on LP are due to corrupted cd/packages installs
<Vorbote> BUGabundo: always do. (Being using Linux since Autumn of '91 :-;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> me since 94
<BUGabundo> and full time ubuntu since 6.06
<BUGabundo> brb gonna it something
<BUGabundo> hope not many ppl will hook up to my webcam now
<hmw> i am still not 100% happy with linux, as i seem to have bad luck with my hardware
<hmw> but with jaunty almost everything works except skype
<gnomefreak> hmw: whats wrong with skype
<hmw> sound breaks after few seconds
<miik> totem is buggy, when i play music, it gets laggy and dont hear music
<hmw> sound broke when playing videos in 8.10 on this computer
<miik> then i close it, and open it again
<miik> and then it works
<miik> hmw, this channel is for 9.04 not 8.10
<gnomefreak> hmw: i mean outside of being in repos
<gnomefreak> hmw: AFAIK we dont package skype so everything works fine would be the right phrase :)
<hmw> heheh. right
<BUGabundo> hmw skype wasn't recording for me
<BUGabundo> but I have 64 bits
<gnomefreak> hmw: 8.10 is supported in #ubuntu
<hmw> i just need it for all my friends refuse to move away from skype. argh
<hmw> gnomefreak miik read again, what i wrote
<amortvigil> cwillu: welll it works but now my whole x session is unstable:P
<amortvigil> like it just starts to flicker once in a while instead of freeze:p
<amortvigil> it is an improvement anyway!
<gnomefreak> hmw > sound broke when playing videos in 8.10
<gnomefreak> thats your comment
<miik> why when i start, my volume is on 10% or something and on mute?
<miik> even if i close computer with 100% volume
<hmw> did you notice the tense? i said that to make clear, that with jaunty, my sound card works better than before
<miik> why moblin takes 2 secs to boot and ubuntu long time?
<miik> why ubuntu dont have good ati drivers with open source 3d? ubuntu needs hier 10000 chinese ppl for $1/day, so we can have good programmer fast
<gnomefreak> hmw: in that comment it wasnt said. as i told BUGabundo before i cant sit here and watch the channel since im working on sunbird so i may catch some things not others
<hmw> alright. just ignore me unless you see a question mark
<miik> why nobody put songbird in repo??????????
<BUGabundo> eheh
<miik> ubuntu need make slave factory in africa with 1000000 people
<miik> who can package new stuff into repo
<sandeep> ..
<miik> free software means that people should work for free in a slave factory
<HammerHead66> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html  ur missing take off
<gnomefreak> miik: its not ready for Ubuntu upstream has alot of work to do before we can include it and they seemed to have stopped working on it for some reason
<miik> HammerHead66, live?
<HammerHead66> ﻿miik: yes
<miik> gnomefreak, aff. :( but i want it in repo, i can download it from getsongbird website, so i should be able get it from repo too, i think
<miik> why always when i watch porno website, it has flash movie and then firefox crash??
<Vorbote> milk: You won't see songbird packaged in any distribution that takes library management seriously anytime soon. They use a modified Xulrunner runtime that conflicts with the one used by Firefox, Thunderbird and other consumers (you of course, can install the upstream binaries somewhere and use the thing at your leisure).
<miik> firefox becomes gray, and i must close it, and open it again, it piss me off
<gnomefreak> miik: we have it in fta's ppa or mozillateam PPA but as i said it isnt fied but should work. one minute and ill cheack the PPA its in
<HammerHead66> lmao don't watch porno get a girl
<miik> girl?????????? how can i get a girl?? i dont even know how to talk a girl
<miik> girls are scary, im very scared to approach a girl
<hmw> download a gif (girl in file)
<Brinstar> lol
<gnomefreak> miik: ots in fta's ppa but there is no promise it will work and dont file bugs on it
<miik> like if i say "hi" they say "uhm...  hi?" then i just run away
<HammerHead66> the more you go and talk to girls the easier it gets
<gnomefreak> guys lets take that else where and stay on topic of support
<HammerHead66> lol
<hmw> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<miik> well, they should have a support channel for girls
<HammerHead66> lol
<miik> cuz i need support on that topic, cuz its difficult
<gnomefreak> !ot5ot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot5ot
<miik> one time i had a friend and she was a girl, and i asked her if girls and guys can just be friends??
<gnomefreak> !ot4ot
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm did it forget the factoid :(
<Pici> miik: Enough
<miik> :(
<miik> its true
<HammerHead66> ﻿miik: start an IRC channel
<miik> its a stupid thing to ask a female friend
<miik> oh
<Pici> miik: We don't care. This is an UBUNTU support channel.
<miik> ubuntu means humanity towards others!! so it must help with girls too!! support for girls!!
<gnomefreak> either way start in #ubuntu-offtopic than i would find another place since you are likely to be removed from ot with that subject
<miik> :(
<Brinstar> lol
<miik> but i did nothing! :(
<gnomefreak> Pici: sorry im lagging here
<Pici> gnomefreak: no worries
<Brinstar> he has a good point
<miik> anyone who want to discuss girls, can join #girls
<Brinstar> haha
<miik> i have a good point!!
<HammerHead66> lmao
<hmw> mv miik /dev/null pls
<Brinstar> yes u do
<miik> thanks :D
<BUGabundo> miik: please take a time out!
<Brinstar> ubuntu = humanity to others
<gnomefreak> miik: please dont push your luck in here
<miik> ok
<BUGabundo> go look at the window or something
<BUGabundo> then came back
<miik> i use ubuntu cuz im a wigger
<miik> and windows is for white folks
<BUGabundo> miik stop
<BUGabundo> thanks gnomefreak.... he was even worse them me :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: he did
<gnomefreak> this upload is going to fail i guess i will try again later this morning or tomorrow
 * gnomefreak be back
<Brinstar> what a character
<BUGabundo> he wouldn't shut up, not even after 3 kicks
<BUGabundo> and several users requests
<Brinstar> yes but he made me laugh :)
<BUGabundo> but was OT
<BUGabundo> on a busy channel
<Brinstar> yeah
<BUGabundo> now its much quiter
<Brinstar> hehe
<Brinstar> bring him back then
<BUGabundo> I have no prob with ppl going OT when its calm and ppl don't abuse
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: hm?
<BUGabundo> but like he was doing? nadd over the head
<BUGabundo> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<BUGabundo> you are not going to tell me I'm like that too
<Brinstar> hehe
<BUGabundo> already apologized to two ubuntu members today
<BUGabundo> do I need to make that 3?
 * BUGabundo shuts up
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  The nutcases are out again today, apparently
<hmw> LIFTOFF
<Brinstar> lol
<flips01> hmw: they could have been using a different wm, though ...
<BUGabundo> what? no one asking when beta comes out in 20 min? it's a record!
<Brinstar> haha
<Brinstar> whens the beta out?
<Hobbsee> never!
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> will jump directly to RC
<Brinstar> great
<Brinstar> is that today?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> you missed it
<BUGabundo> it was 2 days ago
<Brinstar> lol
<Brinstar> guess i will have to switch back to xp now
<BUGabundo> ahah
 * BUGabundo was going to make a joke on win8 but better not! #OT
 * hmw dares to click "update"
<BUGabundo> hmw bad "dare" most of us are alpha testers!
<Brinstar> i dare about 10 times a day :P
<hmw> huh... still no updates? didnt get any since yesterday, and the last was an update for the updater
<BUGabundo> hmw beta freeze
<Brinstar> yeah
<BUGabundo> nothings coming in today
<BUGabundo> until tomorrow
<hmw> beta freeze?
<hmw> they busy or just holding back for a while?
<b3rz3rk3r> wait? no beta today?
<hmw> well... i doubt, that my sound card will work perfectly soon anyways
<b3rz3rk3r> iv been waiting for it!! :(
<Brinstar> hehe @ BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hmw: have you tried dtchen kernel image?
<hmw> nope?
<hmw> kernel image? sounds easy to use...
<BUGabundo> hmw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-March/007501.html
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<BUGabundo> get all the files for your arch
<BUGabundo> check sig
<BUGabundo> and dkpg -i linux*.deb
<hmw> why do i need to checksum, when its transferred via tcp anyways? i am slightly confused
<BUGabundo> never trust no one!
<hmw> i decide not to trust that checksum
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> it would be nice if dtchen put them on a PPA
<Finnish> Kompozer in not working in jaunty. Are there any other "good" options for making homepages?
<shrewdy> hey all, just checking, are the jaunty repositories giving lots of 403 errors for everyone else and just basically not functioning at the moment ?
<hmw> Finnish: vi? hmm...
<Finnish> ?
<hmw> nah... i was silly, forget it.
<BUGabundo> Finnish: NVU ?
<aredg> is 9.04 beta still on track for today?
<Brinstar> Finnish: bluefish
<BUGabundo> shrewdy: I have heard reports of some mirrors having trouble
<BUGabundo> can you change your mirror and test again?
<shrewdy> bugabundo, thanks for the info, i've tried a couple of mirrors, in Australia
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> and Main?
<shrewdy> i'll give some other mirrors a go :)
<shrewdy> main for australia....
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> Main as in Canonical Main
<BUGabundo> archive.ubuntu.com
<Finnish> Brinstar: I'll have a look at that
<shrewdy> i'll sync to that
<shrewdy> ta
<Brinstar> sure
<BUGabundo> but since australia as so much bw probs
<BUGabundo> its not a safe bet for all time
<hmw> hopefully brb after reboot
<shrewdy> bw problems bugabundo ?
<BUGabundo> bandwidth
<shrewdy> are we having bandwidth problems ?
<shrewdy> i wasn't aware... lol
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<shrewdy> hi...
<ActionParsnip> is the beta ISO out yet?
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I think this one's yours :)
<Pici> It will be in the topic when it is.
<ActionParsnip> nice
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: lol he broke the record
<ActionParsnip> cos its 26th March here, 13 hours in too
<shrewdy> this is from trying to sync with the main repository (same issue): "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  403 Forbidden"
<BUGabundo> shrewdy: I don't know! I keep hearing about Auz users saying that there link to mainland is slow
<BUGabundo> shrewdy: you forget "public" in there
 * BUGabundo checks own script
<shrewdy> public?
<shrewdy> i just told software sources to use the main server
<shrewdy> thats auto generated line
<IntuitiveNipple> shrewdy: I get 404 Not Found
<BUGabundo>  rsync -zvvhhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/jaunty-desktop-i386.iso /home/bugabundo/temp/OS_isos/
<BUGabundo> or 64bits
<Vorbote> Naughty, naughty. If you use -z you are overloading the poor server.
<BUGabundo> time nice -n 15 rsync -zvvhhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/jaunty-desktop-amd64.iso ~
<BUGabundo> am I?
<hmw> darn.... the new kernel didnt help me :(
<IntuitiveNipple> shrewdy: oh, I think the 404 is because the URL reported wasn't complete
<BUGabundo> Vorbote: why?
<Cycom> wo what does the beta release hold that's different?
<Cycom> so*
<BUGabundo> hmw: file a bug
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> and also attach link for alsa test script
<BUGabundo> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
 * BUGabundo should start wrinting bot factoids
<shrewdy> cool, i get 403 permission denied,
<hmw> i only have a slight idea, what exactly i should do
<BUGabundo> Pici: how would I get more factoids in?
<hmw> you can suggest new factoids ...
<IntuitiveNipple> shrewdy: what does a web browser show you http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/
<BUGabundo> Cycom: diff from what??
<Vorbote> BUGabundo: It has to compress everything before sending it out. Imagine hundreds of barbarians at the gates (like you and I) rsyncing with compression enabled and imagine what can happen. Besides, debs are lzma compressed these days arent they?
<Pici> !usage > BUGabundo
<ubottu> BUGabundo, please see my private message
<shrewdy> nipple, i can browse that folder
<BUGabundo>  0% [                                                                                                     ] 5,305,150    807K/s  eta 14m 26s
<shrewdy> i can even download the packages
<BUGabundo> I can get it IntuitiveNipple
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: if you try to add one we will get it and we decide if we want to add it
<hmw> crap intel ac97
<BUGabundo> Pici: thanks
<hmw> i dont even see any errors in the logs anymore... thats odd
 * gnomefreak goes back to work 
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: but of course
<BUGabundo> just usuall questions like links and stuff
<hmw> could that indicate a problem: "pulseaudio[3276]: alsa-util.c: Device front:0 doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 48000 Hz." ?
<hmw> its the only sound related thing in syslog left
<BUGabundo> hmw: please file a bug as requested
<hmw> before i used to have some POLLERR
<BUGabundo> only then the audio team can help you out
<hmw> apport to be called as user?
<BUGabundo> Vorbote: : will remove -z from my scripts then
<BUGabundo> hmw: yes
<BUGabundo> hmw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-March/027868.html
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> should do it
<legodude> is X crashing on resume from suspend a known bug?
<Vkongen> is it coming a ati propetary driver for x1600 series in jaunty?
<legodude> and, if not, what special information should I include with the bug report?
<BUGabundo> lunch. bbl
<GrimmVarg> hi, I just installed 9.04 on my macbook pro and as expected, there is no sound.. anyone no about a fix for this?
<GrimmVarg> *know
<TheInfinity> GrimmVarg: play with alsa intelhda sound options :)
<hmw> i still would like to know, if that 44800Hz thing is something serious or just informative
<hmw> maybe thats the reason for scrambled sound? (using pulse, skype doesnt stop, but its unusable)
<ruthgard> Is it known what time the beta will be put up for download?
<Pici> When its done testing.
<Vkongen> in april :)
<Vkongen> 9 - 2009 04 - April
<Vkongen> oh i thought the final
<Vkongen> sry
<ruthgard> Pici so no time is set then? Only during this day :) I will check back tomorrow then
<GrimmVarg> TheInfinity: i`ll look at those, how about right-clicks?
<Pici> ruthgard: exactly
<Vorbote> hmw: having a sampling rate of 48000KHz is not a problem, unless your audio hardware doesn't work with it. In that case it is a problem with alsa and/or pulseaudio quirks.
<shrewdy> if the repositories are working fine for all of you i seem to have an issue, whereby the automatically generated repo list is faulty.... or something
<shrewdy> can someone pastebin me a working sources list ?
<Brinstar> if i have been updating my alpha 6 regularly as soon as updates appeared, do i have the beta already in some way?
<Brinstar> or will i?
<Pici> Brinstar: Yes.
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Brinstar> kewl
<david_> amarok is really not working in jaunty heh
<hmw> puh... filing bugs is actually real work *g*
<hmw> i sent the bug report, but the only information, apport seems to have added, is a list of loaded libraries. Did I do something wrong, or is it meant to be like that?
<hmw> vorbote
 * BUGabundo is back
<hmw> BUGabundo pls look at my last message (6 lines above)
<BUGabundo> hmw: that's what apport does
<BUGabundo> please add also $ apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> and
<hmw> i added lspci output. should i do more?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy alsa-utils
<hmw> thx
<BUGabundo> did you run the alsa.sh script?
<Vorbote> hmw: ???
<hmw> no. i am so clueless
<hmw> Vorbote: BUGabundo already answere my question
<Vorbote> hmw: OK :-)
<BUGabundo> hmw: did you run the alsa.sh script?
<hmw> no
<hmw> i dont seem to have such a script
<BUGabundo> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<BUGabundo> wget it
<BUGabundo> chmod +x
<BUGabundo> run it , and add the link result to the bug
<BUGabundo> then ping dtchen with the bug report. he should be around later (19h GMT)
<thewrath> does nayone know if the issues wtih broadcom wireless cards fixed in Januty final?
<hmw> alright... looks like quite a detailed bug report now. thx!
<thewrath> hmw: you talkiong to me or whom>
<thewrath> bug 305907
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/305907/+text)
<hmw> no, i was talking to bugabund
<Pici> !who
<thewrath> oh ok
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thewrath> thank you Pici
<thewrath> Pici: are you aware of that?
<thewrath> or anything about that?
<Pici> thewrath: Which?
<BUGabundo> thewrath: haven't seen much fuss about broadcom recently
<BUGabundo> Pici: broadcom cards.
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305907 in linux "Complete system freeze when trying to connect to WPA2 network" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> thewrath: does it get detected for you ?
<thewrath> yes
<thewrath> its the issue of complete system freeze
<HolyScott> Good morning, and sign of beta's yet?
<BUGabundo> thewrath: on jaunty????
<thewrath> all versions of ubuntu
<BUGabundo> HolyScott: NO. should be latter tonigt
<thewrath> the oen person who i thought was a high ranking person requset that it be fixed in jaunty final release
<BUGabundo> thewrath: only know two reasons:
<BUGabundo> bad hw or kernel using the wrong driver
<BUGabundo> you are going to need someone from kernel team
<BUGabundo> maybe apw is around
<BUGabundo> too soon for leann
<thewrath> BUGabundo: know when the beta will be released tonight?
<BUGabundo> noone knows
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> but definately today?
<BUGabundo> its one of those things: it will be when it gets there
<thewrath> ok
<BUGabundo> thewrath: on what timezone? mine?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<thewrath> gmt -5
<BUGabundo> Thu Mar 26 14:19:41 UTC 2009
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> you are in UTC time
<BUGabundo> actuall GMT
<thewrath> waht does the netsplit mean
<thewrath> never understood that
<BUGabundo> humm network split.
<BUGabundo> thewrath: there are several servers combined to create a bigger network
<BUGabundo> sometimes one or more losses conection with the others. users on one of those servers won't reach the otheres
<thewrath> ok
<hmw> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hmw> huh... i have to re-login now?
<hmw> grr
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> the server does it
<hmw> it just asked me to nickserv identify myself
<thewrath> as well as I
 * Vorbote reminds you guys to change the server port to 8001 if you are kicked out by excess flooding.
<crankharder> er, so now all proxy settings are through gnome?
<hmw> alright... who is still here? *g*
<hmw> quite some
<thewrath> i am
<BUGabundo> me
<BUGabundo> 213 and growing
<thewrath> BUGabundo: you still there?
<BUGabundo> many more then it used to be for ibex
<BUGabundo> thewrath: think so... can you see this?
<thewrath> yes
<BUGabundo> then I am
<thewrath> BUGabundo: so i need to talk to apw or leann about my issuese to see if it will be fixed
 * aredg does the magic dance to get the new beta released
 * PhotoJim waves... at work so not paying 100% attention :)
<apw> thewrath, ?
<thewrath> oh apw
<BUGabundo> eheh
<thewrath> hold on let me give you a link
<BUGabundo> that was fast
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305907 in linux "Complete system freeze when trying to connect to WPA2 network" [Undecided,New]
<thewrath> will that bug be fixed in jaunty
<thewrath> i know alot of people wnat it to
<thewrath> BUGabundo:  told me i will have to tlak to a person with the kernal
<BUGabundo> apw: ^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> thewrath: don't forget to use the person nick or they won't know you are talking to them
<apw> its not on our radar thats for use
<apw> sure
<thewrath> apw: why is it not ont he radar
<apw> have you any idea how many outstanding bugs there are?
<BUGabundo> ahahahaha
<thewrath> iw as just wondering
<thewrath> they proably
<thewrath> are
<thewrath> i undrestand
<BUGabundo> apw: no! how many ?
<thewrath> apw: if i get jaunty back on thsi computer
<thewrath> the instruction http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php could you help me with that
<apw> BUGabundo, infinity as far as it appears from here
<thewrath> bc i am completely lost with it
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * apw looks at it
<BUGabundo> thewrath: I think its better for you to not go outside of ubuntu repos
<thewrath> i have never done this to fix it
<thewrath> that is the only fix atm
<thewrath> unless i have to wait for the respositories to update
<BUGabundo> apw: looks like google mail ad: infinity +1
<thewrath> how often do they update
<apw> do who  update what?
<BUGabundo> apw kernel drivers
<thewrath> apw:  the updated driver and the patch that are on that page apparently is the fix
<thewrath> but i am having an issue with that
<apw> they get updated each release for definate, and others when bugs are filed and fixed
<thewrath> apw: could you help me with this?
<thewrath> hopefully later on today?
<apw> depends where i am and when, always worth trying
<thewrath> o0k
<thewrath> atleast taht you are willing to work with me
<thewrath> probably will be someone time here in the next hour
<apw> thewrath, do you have test environment for htis
<thewrath> yes
<thewrath> i am doing everything through wubi
<BUGabundo> that reminds me of something.... lets go to devel
<HammerHead66> ﻿hate88: sorry your on your own man
<thewrath> apw:  that good
<thewrath> ?
<apw> thewrath, thats fine.  i wanted to know you'd be in a position to test
<apw> should anyone make a fixed package
<BUGabundo> someone should let freenode admins kill holmes
<BUGabundo> anyone here can help me test/debug PA and flash?
<BUGabundo> can't post live links on the #
<BUGabundo> Pici`: do you have voice on #freenode?
<fliegenderfrosch> the beta isn’t out yet. is it? (I’m probably not the first one to ask this...)
<thewrath> apw: i could test a little bit
<thewrath> brb
<thewrath> i have a metting/away meeting
<Pici`> BUGabundo: Do you mean to ask if I'm a freenode staffer?
<thewrath> what would you need to test out
<BUGabundo> Pici`: just wanted to know if there's something they can do to fix holmes server from so many splits
<BUGabundo> fliegenderfrosch: for the Nss time today. NO
<crankharder> er, so now all proxy settings are through gnome? -- how can I set up a proxy just for pidgin?
<BUGabundo> it should be latter on
<BUGabundo> crankharder: isn't there a setting on pidgin it self?
 * BUGabundo checks
<Pici`> BUGabundo: They're aware of the issues.  Anyone can join #freenode, you could ask there yourself.
<crankharder> BUGabundo: not anymopre
<BUGabundo> Pici`: I can't! no voice there
<Pici`> BUGabundo: You don't need voice to talk in that channel.
<BUGabundo> crankharder: I can!
<Pici`> Anyway, this is getting offtopic.
<crankharder> BUGabundo: you haven't updated then
<BUGabundo> Pici`: strange! got a notice tellling me I couldn't
<BUGabundo> crankharder: running lastest updates ehehe
<BUGabundo> Pici`: /me gets on topic again
<crankharder> BUGabundo: I updated last night and now in pidgin under proxy server & browser I get:  "Proxy configuyration program not found. -- "proxy and browser preferences are configured in GNOME preferences"
<BUGabundo> are you talking on Accounts?
<crankharder> Network tab
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> a leftover from windows maybe?
<crankharder> ah, i see in account settings -- I don't remember my old settings, it blew them away from the network tab
<crankharder> I do ssh -d 8080 myhouse - and use that connection
<ali1234> you can set up a proxy for each account but the ability to have a proxy for all of pidgin is only available in the windows version
<crankharder> that's gotta be some socks connection?
<ali1234> ssh -D is sock5
<crankharder> what do I put in user/password in the proxy settings -- i dont remember doing that before -- previously just told it localhost:8080
<crankharder> er something
<ali1234> just leave it blank
<crankharder> thanks guys :)
<crankharder> I can continue bashing work at work now
<cyberix> I haven't received any notifications since upgrading to Jaunty
<cyberix> What packages are required?
<Pici> cyberix: notify-osd
<cyberix> notify-osd is already the newest version.
<cyberix> :-/
<BUGabundo> cyberix: check if you have ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed too
<cyberix> yep
<cyberix> it is installed
<cyberix> notify-send foo bar
<cyberix> does nothing
<cyberix> how can I debug this further?
<apw> thewrath, ok ... just checked lrm and the broadcom driver has been updated to the one requested with the patch, that happened 3 days ago, it is planned for upload once beta is out of the door
<apw> thewrath, so there is probabally no point in doing anything within a week you should have an official update for it
<aredg> does anyone know if the atheros ar242x will be supported in jaunty, in intrepid i had to install the intrepid-backports-modules for it to work
<BUGabundo> thanks apw
<BUGabundo> I'll let him know when he comes back
<BUGabundo> aredg: well ask apw since he is already here!
<aredg> ah, hes the man to ask?
<aredg> apw, do you know if the atheros ar242x will be supported in jaunty, in intrepid i had to install the intrepid-backports-modules for it to work
<apw> aredg, well the linux-backports-module is basically identicle in intrepid and jaunty, so even if you need backports you should have it in jaunty
<aredg> oh ok thanks
<aredg> its because the ath5k driver isn't loaded i believe
<apw> i think there is better support for athXk in the main kernel, but its still a rapidly developing driver
<apw> and likely backports will still be required
<aredg> k
<aredg> i'm thinking of trying the beta today, had a lot of instability with intrepid, hoping jaunty fixes a lot of that, heard great things
<apw> its looking pretty good today
<aredg> i'm guessing a few more hours until release
<PhotoJim> considering jaunty is still technically an alpha, I've found it to be really working well.
<aredg> well, technically beta :p
<PhotoJim> I had an issue getting wifi working on my Acer AspireOne netbook.  but I had the same issue with Intrepid anyway.
<PhotoJim> True.  although I've had it on my AA1 for almost a month.
<BUGabundo> PhotoJim: yeah known prob
<BUGabundo> you need the driver for it
<BUGabundo> guess I'll go quiet here and let apw answer one more time! eheh
<aredg> lol
<PhotoJim> BUGabundo: I got it working via blacklisting.  but it would definitely be good if we can get it friendlier for the n00bs.
<apw> PhotoJim, there is a kernel you might want to test posted on bug #319825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319825 in linux "acer_wmi in Jaunty on Aspire One exposes non-functional (always disabled) rfkill device" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319825
 * BUGabundo bookmarks that bug
<PhotoJim> apw: oh, ok.  I'll check that out.  thanks.
<BUGabundo> apw: will that be in the release notes?
<apw> BUGabundo, what be?
<BUGabundo> apw: the bug for aspire one hw
<apw> no point in release noting it, if that patch fixes
<cyberix> I found the problem
<cyberix> Notifications are only started with the default windows manager
<cyberix> I'll file a bug within seconds
<BUGabundo> cyberix: and what is yours?
<cyberix> xmonad
<BUGabundo> compiz and metacity work for me
<BUGabundo> kwin will not (no support for kubuntu at this time)
<cyberix> that seems correct
<cyberix> But I'm running a full gnome-session
<cyberix> I only set WINDOW_MANAGER="/home/cyberix/.xmonadi/bin/xmonad"
<cyberix> in ~/.profile
<cyberix> which is the way for changing gnome window manager
<cyberix> I'll try with Ubuntu version of xmonad first
<armedking> Hello is the position of notify-osd changable. and anyone know why i see the notifcations 1 min later then the action?
<thewrath> apw: are you there?
<thewrath> need to talk to you asap
<apw> yep, left you a message
<thewrath> i had to leave
<LjL> !audio
<ubottu> audio is <also> On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<thewrath> what was the message
<thewrath> my network connection went out
<thewrath> bc i closed my screen on my laptop
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/305907 <-- can you comment on what Andy said
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305907 in linux-restricted-modules "Complete system freeze when trying to connect to WPA2 network" [Medium,Fix committed]
<apw> <apw> thewrath, ok ... just checked lrm and the broadcom driver has been updated to the one requested with the patch, that happened 3 days ago, it is planned for upload once beta is out of the door
<apw> <apw> thewrath, so there is probabally no point in doing anything within a week you should have an official update for it
<LjL> !audio
<ubottu> audio is also On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<thewrath> perfect
<thewrath> so next week sometime
<apw> thewrath, are you asking me to comment on what Andy said?
<thewrath> you just commented on it to me
<apw> that Andy is me
<thewrath> that is what i meant
<thewrath> i really meant confirm or deny that
<thewrath> how did you guys find that out
<LjL> !audio
<ubottu> audio is also On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<apw> i went and looked at the source for lrm
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> could i do that
<apw> and tried to apply that patch, and it failed
<thewrath> which means its already there?
<apw> then i saw it was updated to the latested as part of the related bug
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> nice
<LjL> !audio
<ubottu> audio is also On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<thewrath> so in about a weke i can update
<apw> on the 23rd, but its not uploaded, as the archive is in freeze
<thewrath> LjL: can you please stop doing that
<thewrath> oh ok
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> thewrath: not before i've managed to actually make it work, no
<thewrath> you are spamming the channel
<thewrath> apw: so the final release will have it or when
<thewrath> sorry i am multitaking between multiple computers
<LjL> thewrath: so are you with your Enters. at least i'm trying to make something *useful*.
<thewrath> no
<BUGabundo> thewrath: please calm down! LjL is an OP
<BUGabundo> and he knows what he is doing!
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> i apologize LjL
<LjL> whether i'm an op has no relevance. but i'm just trying to make the bot work for a channel-specific factoid, and the only way to test that is to test it in the specific channel.
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> LjL: sir did you get my msg
<thewrath> apw: so after the beta release you said sir?
<cyberix> BUGabundo: here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/349047
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349047 in notify-osd "changing gnome window manager breaks notifications" [Undecided,New]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, somebody knows how I can change the default theme of kde4 apps? I don't like the solid-metal theme in kile; I am a gnome user
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I installed "systemsettings" but there are no modules in it
<aredg> Le-Chuck_ITA, go ask in #kubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aredg: it seems there's a wall between kde and gnome in ubuntu :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> In kubuntu they don't know but kubuntu+1 and ubuntu+1 are supposed to be the same channel or not?
<aredg> no, this is for a development version
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am using jaunty
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this is why I mentioned the "+1"
<thewrath> jaunty is jaunty right now i beleive
<BUGabundo> thewrath: LOL
<thewrath> thought i would get a laugh out
<thewrath> since we were beinga ll serious
<FoolsRun> I'm running Jaunty Alpha, When Jaunty Beta hits later today, do I just run apt-get update/upgrade or do I need to do a dist-upgrade?
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes this is both for ubuntu and kubuntu on Jaunty
<BUGabundo> FoolsRun: yes
<BUGabundo> !updates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<BUGabundo> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: I knew :)
<dan457> FoolsRun, just update like normal
<FoolsRun> dan: so just apt-get update/upgrade?
<dan457> Yes
<FoolsRun> Cool, thank you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> actually I found the solution to my problem here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/289368
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289368 in kdebase-workspace "systemsettings has none option" [Undecided,Fix released]
<thewrath> BUGabundo: can you upgrade from alpha -> beta -> final?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks all
<Pici> !final | thewrath
<ubottu> thewrath: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<BUGabundo> thewrath: of course
<maco> thewrath: of course
<thewrath> wnated to verify
<thewrath> even from alpha -> final
<dan457> Wow, Freenode is borked today
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> actually just holmes server
<aredg> its 5 PM in the timezone of the ubuntu release team right?
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<BUGabundo> aredg: don't be hasty! it will come when its ready
<BUGabundo> join #ubuntu-testing for more updates
<aredg> BUGabundo, i'm trying to find ways of asking the eta without actually asking it directly ;)
<thewrath> lol
<BUGabundo> no one (at least from us) can tell you that
<Doctor_Nick> wheres da beta
<BUGabundo> Doctor_Nick: not out yet!
<thewrath> not out yet
<thewrath> darn you BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> copy cat
<thewrath> i was going to say that
<BUGabundo> ahah
<Doctor_Nick> im EXCITED
<thewrath> you just typed faster than i did lol
<BUGabundo> I already have it on copy past
<BUGabundo> must be the 20th today
<BUGabundo> Doctor_Nick: why wait?
<Doctor_Nick> its scheduled for release today
<BUGabundo> $ update-manager -d
<thewrath> well aware of that Doctor_Nick
<apw> normally releases end of the day in my experience
<BUGabundo> yeah
<Doctor_Nick> k
<BUGabundo> around 20-22h UTC
<jyeager> you guys answered my question before I could ask it:)
<unixdawg> what no updates in 2 days
<unixdawg> whats wrong here
<jyeager> I have been checking every 30 minutes for the beta
<unixdawg> beta
<charlie-tca> unixdawg: beta freeze
<unixdawg> ok
<dan457> Well, when it does get uploaded, servers will be slow.  Save some time a grab the daily build.. it's almost the same anyway.
<jyeager> I told myself I was going to wait for the beta to try Jaunty. Its been a long wait.
<unixdawg> jaunty rocks
<SalvoMaltese> Hi all
<BUGabundo> jyeager: don't wait
<BUGabundo> upgrade now
<BUGabundo> while the server have NO load at all
<jyeager> true
<BUGabundo> SalvoMaltese: not out yet! before you ask
<gnomefreak> unixdawg: no updates due to beta being released today or tomorrow if there is a problem with ISO's they will upload a fix for it and only than until after beta is out
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: to late
<BUGabundo> 2 already replied
<BUGabundo> you are laggin behind
<BUGabundo> eheh
<charlie-tca> Seems like the topic will change when it releases, right?
<SalvoMaltese> Does you know something about the beta?
<gnomefreak> yeah still busy sort of
<SalvoMaltese> It's out already?
<charlie-tca> no, not yet
<BUGabundo> I did say: SalvoMaltese: not out yet! before you ask
<thewrath> i just installed jaunty
<thewrath> should i do an sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade?
<mapzzz> guys.. is there going to be a KDE 4 release as well?
<ethana2> How y'all liking google video chat in Empathy?
<BUGabundo> thewrath: nothing new out
<gnomefreak> SalvoMaltese: if you have jaunty you have beta if you upgrade you will have beta if you want an ISO you wait for the release
<ethana2> more reliable and less of a PITA than skype?
<SalvoMaltese> ok, thanks... haven't read :D
<charlie-tca> thewrath: won't hurt
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> what if i get a kernal panic
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: btw [[]]
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<thewrath> bc yesterday i did like a complete update and it killed my kernal
<ethana2> thewrath: kernel panics are there to protect you
<BUGabundo> thewrath: you reboot and nag us about it
<ethana2> pretty much
<thewrath> i dont mean to nag you guys
<thewrath> i really dont
<ethana2> no, that's your job
<ethana2> that and providing as much data as possible
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ethana2> so the crash can be fixed before release
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> let me do that then
<thewrath> lol
<charlie-tca> mapzzz: There will be a kubuntu beta released
<thewrath> bbl
<unixdawg> release we dont need no stinking release
<unixdawg> lol
<mapzzz> charlie-tca: ok.. thanks
<ethana2> So exciting
<ethana2> Today I'm going to back up my stuff, install Jaunty beta in a dual boot with my 8.10
<ethana2> ...I'll be sticking with ext3 I think, but going 64 bit..
<ethana2> I heard boot time got down to 20 seconds :)
<BUGabundo> ethana2: do you have an iso already?
<BUGabundo> ethana2: I don't believe that
<BUGabundo> mine is 75secs
<xnguard> Is Jaunty in total feature freeze?  I haven't seen any updates for either of my (amd64) systems in a couple days.
<ethana2> BUGabundo: it's not out yet..
<dan457> Ubuntu backported some fixes for ext4, so it will not be as bad with potitial data loss as vanilla .28
<ethana2> ah
<BUGabundo> get a daily
<dan457> So ext4 should be fine.
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ethana2> BUGabundo: I'm willing to wait for the beta for QA stuff
<ethana2> and release notes and what have you
<rconan> xnguard: we're in Beta freeze at the moment
<BUGabundo> gt it now while server load is low
<BUGabundo> and then rsync it
<ethana2> I use torrents
<ethana2> then I seed and seed and seed and seed
<BUGabundo> changes should be minor
<BUGabundo> you can do it too
<BUGabundo> just force check the local file
<ethana2> I've gotten ratios of 10 on ubuntu pre-releases before.
<xnguard> rconan: Okay, so there just aren't any updates going round at the moment?  I was just wondering if something might be wrong with my apt/dpkg config.
<thwrath> a question
<ethana2> xnguard: updates usually slow down before alphas and beta
<dan457> No, been frozen a couple days
<ethana2> don't worry about it
 * xnguard nods.
<thwrath> how do i get all the cool looking graphics to work
<ethana2> thwrath: what gpu vendor?
<thwrath> like the new screen that ubuntu shows when it boots up wit the orange bar
<ethana2> System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<thwrath> i have the old one
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> odd.
<thwrath> how can i fix that
<ethana2> thwrath: I'd think just updating would fix it
<thwrath> kl
<thwrath> i just installed it so i would of thought i could of came with it
<thwrath> i am doing an upgrade now
<xnguard> ethana2: I'm mostly just worried about getting the point-point release of evolution-mapi.  I'm looking at an upstream patch release that says something to the effect of "Completely unusable for everyone until this patch is applied." :)
<ethana2> thwrath: did you get an alpha or a daily?
<ethana2> xnguard: oh dear
<ethana2> 'course, every mail client I try, I always just go back to gmail
<ethana2> gotta have my conversation threading
<xnguard> ethana2: Well, it's evo.  I'm getting used to x-treme b0rkitude.  It practically needs to be listed on the Features page.
<thwrath> i think i got an alpha
<ethana2> thwrath: that'll be ti
<BUGabundo> ethana2: you haven't tried mutt or kmail
<ethana2> it**; yeah, just update
<BUGabundo> after that nothing is the same
<dan457> get daily, save a buch of time updating
<ethana2> BUGabundo: but I have tried thunberbird
<ethana2> thunderbird***
<BUGabundo> try (cli) mutt or kmail
<dan457> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<BUGabundo> dan457: not that
<BUGabundo> that's the alternate iso
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ethana2> My friend, a Kubuntu user, showed me GIMP on kubuntu
<ethana2> it looked like a KDE app
<BUGabundo> you need daily-live
<ethana2> does that go both ways with Jaunty?
<xnguard> BUGabundo: ...you mean, after trying mutt you'll never disparage PINE's immediately intuitive interface again? :)
<BUGabundo> ethana2: it is.. so?
<BUGabundo> I have it on gnome
<ethana2> BUGabundo: does it look native?
<BUGabundo> xnguard: never got fond of pine
<BUGabundo> ethana2: grrr ... no?
<ethana2> ah
<BUGabundo> does it need to ?
 * dan457 wonders if dtchen's updated kernel made it into the beta.
<ethana2> I don't get why I'd even bother with a mail client
<BUGabundo> dan457: it didn't
<xnguard> BUGabundo: I hate PINE, but I don't have the time to memorize mutt's huge slab of double-bucky keyboard combos. :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ethana2> I guess I trust Google a lot, but..
<bluefoxicy> how come when I have gnucash run CPU bound like crazy, my music player stops playing music?
<dan457> Too bad.. I'm using it here. works good.
<BUGabundo> xnguard: I only know a few
<bluefoxicy> nvm
<BUGabundo> 'd' and 'q'
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<bluefoxicy> rhythmbox is just dicks and keeps getting stuck at the end of a file
<xnguard> BUGabundo: *snerk* Yes, well, I learned those because most Red Hat installs I've had to wrangle come with mutt.
<BUGabundo> I just use it to read local mail
<BUGabundo> and test pop(s)/imap(s) on servers
<BUGabundo> for the rest I use crashy Kmail
<Volkodav> exaile is better to my taste
<xnguard> ...and most Red Hat installs I've had to wrangle seem to feature broken MTA configs that mean a few thousand mails in root's spool.
<BUGabundo> it was so funny when one dev told me she didn't know about the bug, 'cause she never deletes email
<bluefoxicy> wtf no updates today?
<thewrath> okay i am back
<thewrath> stupid network
<BUGabundo> bluefoxx: beta freeze
<BUGabundo> no new updates
<thewrath> back to doing updates
<xnguard> BUGabundo: ...is there a way to configure the repositories to send messages saying, "All is well, no updates due to beta freeze, all citizens please return to your homes"? :)
<thewrath> who was saying to me why i dont have all the cool graphics
<thewrath> xnguard: that is nice
 * BUGabundo bets that someone wants to make a question once they enter the #, and wait 1 min, it will be answer again
<dan457> thewrath, you should have them once you finish updating.
<BUGabundo> xnguard: yes! its called apt-get update
<thewrath> pefect thank you dan457
<dan457> hmm, someone change the channel title.
<thewrath> i hate macs wtih terminal
<thewrath> cna heardly some peoples names bc of the colors it picks to display their name
<thewrath> 24 minutes
<BUGabundo> dan457: what for? ppl don't read it any way
<xnguard> BUGabundo: Oh, dear.  I know there was a reason I'd regret using aptitude instead.  I should have taken the "Super Cow Powers" warning more seriously.
<ethana2> thewrath: did you want something?
<thewrath> o yes but dan457 answerd
<thewrath> for all those kool updates
<thewrath> *graphics in jaunty
<ethana2> yes
<thewrath> i am ver exicted about it
<ethana2> haha, so excited
<ethana2> yes
<thewrath> is there a way that i can get like 99% of the .iso the day before the final release
<thewrath> i know americas army hs done that with theiri game
<dan457> I'm using Dust.
<ethana2> yes
<dan457> Nice change.
<thewrath> was wondering if you guys could do it with ubuntu
<ethana2> thewrath: you can use jigdo
<thewrath> what is that
<ethana2> it maintains one .iso file
<ethana2> and updates it
<thewrath> so i can do wthat for jaunty right now?
<ethana2> the pre-release download pages should have .jigdo files on them
<ethana2> yeah
<thewrath> are there pre releases out yet
<thewrath> or no bc it is going into beta
<thewrath> right now
<ethana2> by pre-releases, I mean .isos made available before releases
<ethana2> so, alphas, betas, rc
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> will i update a beta or rc to final?
<ethana2> any of them will update to final
<dan457> Yes, normal updating is all you need now.
<thewrath>  so i just have to get a a jigdo file
<ethana2> well, if you've already installed an alpha
<ethana2> just update normally with apt
<ethana2> but if you like testing dailies but don't want to waste bandwidth
<ethana2> jigdo is for you
<BUGabundo> ethana2: I rather use rsync
<BUGabundo> much easier
<thewrath> what is rsync
<BUGabundo> Monday I rsynced all my isos
<dan457> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<BUGabundo> cd & dvds both 32 and 64 bits for ubuntu and kubuntu
<dan457> damn, it should know that one.
<BUGabundo> took me 2h
<thewrath> for waht
<thewrath> *for what
<BUGabundo> here are my old scripst
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo> thewrath: with rsync I just get what change
<BUGabundo> no need to get the all ISO again
<ethana2> BUGabundo: but jigdo does the same thing
<BUGabundo> its harder to use
<ethana2> ok, which one has the gui?
<ethana2> ......tell me one of them has a gui
<BUGabundo> with rsync I only need the local iso and path to server
<BUGabundo> ethana2: rsync doesn't
<dan457> rsync compares files and only transfers the differences.  less bandwidth than redownloading entire file.
<BUGabundo> but who wants a GUI? cli is much better
<dan457> I use it for doing backups mostly.
<ethana2> it could be
<thewrath> doesnt sudo apt-get update / upgrade do that
<ethana2> if we had decent aliases and such
<ethana2> but right now, that isn't the case.
<BUGabundo> thewrath: we are talking about ISOs
<BUGabundo> not system packages
<xnguard> Silly question (I've been using Ubuntu two whole months): what's post-release policy on driver updates?  Any chance of -ati 6.13+ being available for graphically disadvantaged folks like me, who're using switchable GMA4 on a laptop until the onboard AMD R6xx core's supported?
<charlie-tca> I rsynce 8 cd images a day, takes about 15 minutes
<ethana2> http://ethana4.blogspot.com/2008/12/command-line.html
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: that's working hard! LOL
<bsnider> xnguard, they update drivers
<BUGabundo> local mirror?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> testing
<BUGabundo> you test all daily images?
<BUGabundo> poor disks
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu and Xubuntu installs everyday
<ethana2> poor flash drive :)
<BUGabundo> on qemu?
<BUGabundo> ethana2: I wouldn't do that on flash
<charlie-tca> VirtualBox and hard drives
<ethana2> BUGabundo: ah
<BUGabundo> xii
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: so your rsync script must better tunned then mine!
<BUGabundo> ehe
<xnguard> bsnider: Cool.  Thanks.  Switching on the R6xx right now means the GPU runs full-tilt forever, drives internal temps up +20C, and doesn't even make up for it with 3D acceleration.
<xnguard> ...or 2D acceleration, even.
<charlie-tca> My script is big!
<thewrath> doesnt sudo apt-get update / upgrade do that only getting the new stuff?
<thewrath> sorry i walked away
<thewrath> BUGabundo: okay
<thewrath> sorry
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I have many
<thewrath> this is updateing nice and fast today
<BUGabundo> let me pastebin mine
<BUGabundo> thewrath: no server load
<BUGabundo> LOL
<charlie-tca> looks like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/138390/
<BUGabundo> the calm before the storm
<thewrath> how do you change resolution in jaunty?
<xnguard> thewrath: System -> Preferences -> Display.
<BUGabundo> yeah that's big
<BUGabundo> I do run it with ionice
<tgpraveen> hi i have a problem
<ethana2> tgpraveen: don't ask to ask, just ask
<tgpraveen> anytime i connect my ipod 4th gen
<thewrath> BUGabundo: no sometimes its our network
<tgpraveen> then i get errors like the dev/mount/ is busy or alredy mounted
<thewrath> xnguard: how hard is it to do dual monitor
<tgpraveen> or something and it shows the ipod icon in my comp but i cant open it
<charlie-tca> I need to add the server image to it, now that I think of it
<xnguard> thewrath: Never tried.  I'll let you know when I order new monitors, soon as the IRS is nice enough to refund the interest-free loan I gave them last year.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: a collection mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/138392/
<thewrath> interest free loan you gave them?
<tgpraveen> or anthign. and i get this error only and yesterday i unmounted and remounted my ipod like 20-30 times and once it worked
<thewrath> why would you give them a loan
<BUGabundo> thewrath: I'm on dual monitor right now
<tgpraveen> and then it worked gr8. but now again the same problems
<tgpraveen> help?
 * ethana2 gets to work on his patent elimination argument paper
<thewrath> BUGabundo: how hard is it to set up
<charlie-tca> You just don't want it taking over, huh?
<thewrath> or does it depend on ur graphics card
<thewrath> bc i am on a laptop
<thewrath> iwth a ext vga conenctor
<BUGabundo> thewrath: http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/Desktop/26-03-2009.png.php
<xnguard> thewrath: That's what happens when you overestimate how much you owe them and have more deducted from your pay checks than necessary.
<BUGabundo> thewrath: I just run nvidia settings
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: ah?
<thewrath> oh i have an intel corp mobile 3 series chipset
<thewrath> rev 07
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: doesn't nice keep it from taking over?
<tgpraveen> help with that ipod issue please
<thewrath> what hte heck is that BUGabundo
<thewrath> any suggestions there
<thewrath> with my display driver
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I don't get what I mean!
<charlie-tca> tgpraveen: if it just started a couple of days ago, and there are no bug reports yet, it may get fixed tomorrow or so.
<pace_t_zulu> when is jaunty beta 1 going to be available?
<BUGabundo> thewrath: all my 10 workspaces shown on Expose with Compiz
<xnguard> tgpraveen: I'd love to, but the last time I tried to help someone with an iPod sync issue, it turned out that the iPod had suddenly become defective, and wouldn't sync from or to anywhere for love nor money nor factory resets.
<thewrath> the xmas one
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: Why are you using nice?
<thewrath> the thing on the right
<thewrath> with all the info how did u get that?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: so it doesn't nudge my CPU
<charlie-tca> pace_t_zulu: today
<charlie-tca> I see
<pace_t_zulu> charlie-tca: yes, any idea on time?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I just don't get why lowering nice requires SUDO
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: no idea!
<mapzzz> for kde 4.2, should I choose the /cdimage/kubuntu or /cdimage/kubuntu-kde4 ?
<BUGabundo> it will be ready when its ready
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo:  thank you
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: usually between 20-22h UTC
<BUGabundo> mapzzz: should there only be one
 * BUGabundo checks
<tgpraveen> charlie-tca: how do u say it will get fixed tommorow or so?any reason for ur saying this?
<mapzzz> BUGabundo: i didnt quite get you..
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<mapzzz> BUGabundo: thanks..
<thewrath> BUGabundo: what is that called on the right hand side on the xms theme that you have in one of those images?
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: stupid tip: turn it off, wait 1 min, try again?
<BUGabundo> no idea what you are seeing
<BUGabundo> I have to check the image too
<BUGabundo> ahh
<thewrath> when i shut down to do a resetart i had a green screen
<thewrath> why
<BUGabundo> thewrath: it's a screenlet
<thewrath> what one
<thewrath> the image
<thewrath> or my green screen
<frybye> re: been trying to fix the sound since upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 beta all day.. is there a sound-system specialist who can perhaps help a bit further if I send the url created by the alsa-info.sh ???
<BUGabundo> the image
<thewrath> k
<BUGabundo> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<BUGabundo> frybye: ^^^^^^^^^
<thewrath> frybye: try plugging in headphoesn
<thewrath> mine work with headphones but nothing else
<thewrath> no cmputers speakers
<thewrath> i eblieve the new kernel image stinks
<frybye> BUGabundo: there IS no volume control - there IS no system|settings|sound area that can be accessed...! and somhow nobody who has tried to help so far can get thier head around those facts.. all infos i get directed to say at some stage - "go to system-settings-sound and do this or that - but there ISNT one here .. <grinn.. exasperated gradually..>
<thewrath> i crshed my ssytem yesterday
<frybye> thewrath: ok i will try that...
<frybye> i did a update-manager -d on this system - not an image..
<thewrath> BUGabundo: what screenlet
<BUGabundo> thewrath: calm down now a bit, okay?
<charlie-tca> Tried right-click the panel and add the volume control?
<BUGabundo> frybye: humm I guess only audio team can help
<thewrath> my apologiez
<BUGabundo> maybe your system got hosed some where
<BUGabundo> can you run a daily CD/usb?
<BUGabundo> thewrath: look up for screenlets
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> BUGabundo: you know why computer speakers would not wrok but headphones do
<thewrath> or anyone else i here
<BUGabundo> no
<charlie-tca> no, but there is at least one bug on that
<frybye> i find the volume control and hit the button to add it too the panel but nothing happens...
<lucypher> Hi, I can't see update-manager icon showing me available updates since upgraded to Jaunty
<thewrath> charlie-tca: can you give me the bug number
<charlie-tca> Don't know it, let me go look
<thewrath> k
<BUGabundo> lucypher: bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<frybye> but as i say there is not even a useable/openable area at -syste-settings-sound.. when I click there a tab shows up at bottom of screen "opeing sound" for a few seconds then goes again and nothing remains..
<BUGabundo> frybye: is that KDE or gnome?
<frybye> gnome
<BUGabundo> organo: no its not out yet
<organo> sorry what?
<frybye> I was a bit early this morning with the update-manager -d perhaps I have not even got the beta - can I do it again???
<thewrath> if it says that follow packages have been kept back is that bc of the freeze?
<Pici> !final | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<o0Chris0o> Pici: thats good to know. When beta comes out today, I wont have any updates?
<thewrath> the packages that are beeing kept back are bc of the freeze corret BUGabundo or Pici ?
<Pici> o0Chris0o: Probably not
<BUGabundo> no
<thewrath> o0Chris0o: no you will have to run sudo apt-get upate/upgrade
<Pici> thewrath: How are you upgrading?
<thewrath> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> thewrath: You should be using dist-upgrade.
<BUGabundo> thewrath: do you know what pastebin is ?
<BUGabundo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> paste there what you see
<frybye> please see:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/138405/
<Pici> thewrath: 'upgrade' will not include packages that have new dependencies, therefore they will get held back.
<charlie-tca> bug 22006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22006 in ubuntu "crash in nautilus when opening any gnome-vfs module written in python" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22006
<thewrath> so just run dist-upgrade
<thewrath> ok
<charlie-tca> bug 220006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220006 in linux "Sound Card Detected, but only headphone sound" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220006
<Pici> thewrath: no. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frybye> Pici: is that different to update-manager -d  ???
<thewrath> thank you Pici
<thewrath> yes
<thewrath> bc i ran that and it didnt do anything
<Pici> frybye: Yes.
<BUGabundo> frybye: should be the same
<BUGabundo> for those on jaunty
<frybye> whas the difference...?
<thewrath> charlie-tca: that is that sound does not work through computer speakers but through headphones?
<dan457> apt-get is in s shell, update-manager is gui
<Pici> frybye: update-manager -d will upgrade to the latest development release.
<Pici> frybye: i.e. thats how you'd upgrade from intrepid to jaunty.
<frybye> i ran u-m -d when it was 8.10 here..
<BUGabundo> frybye: :) welcome lol
<frybye> Pici - ok so it was right then...
<thewrath> bc any of those links on that page donet work
<frybye> so is there a sound guru who can make sence of what the alsa-info.sh produces in the house at the moment?
<linus> how do i reinstall codecs in firefox for ubuntu 9.04 ? youtube videos works fine, but vimeo dont. fast farword with sound, and then it hangs.
<thewrath>  well i got to go
<thewrath> ttyl
<thewrath> ill be back later on
<linus> i uninstalled a lot of codecs, now youtube works fine
<frybye> so what does all this stuff mean :-http://paste.ubuntu.com/138405/
<frybye> is it updated to beta properly or not...?
<Pici> frybye: Yes.
<linus> should i use mplayer instead?
<o0Chris0o> odd doesn't say I have beta and I tried all update methods
<frybye> thanks Pici.. and the other ? - help with making sence of what alsa-info.sh produces.. any offers???
<Pici> frybye: I can't help you with that, sorry.
<frybye> ok Pici no prob - somebody else perhaps???
<BUGabundo> frybye: the only guy here that can help you with audio is dtchen
<BUGabundo> but he is way!
<bluefoxicy> why does tracker-indexer always consume as much CPU as possible?
<frybye> i c..
<bluefoxicy>  3997 bluefox   39  19  177m  32m 6008 R   92  0.9   1370:48 tracker-indexer
<bluefoxicy>  13:28:43 up 1 day, 41 min,  3 users,  load average: 1.93, 2.03, 1.76
<frybye> i will risk going ask in #ubuntu - get my butt kicked perhaps.. hehe
<Pici> bluefoxicy: Modify your indexing preferences.
<bluefoxicy> it's consumed almost 24 hours (1440:00) of solid CPU time in 25 hours
<bluefoxicy> Pici:  it's supposed to use inotify and only do an initial indexing sweep on load.
<bluefoxicy> it's not doing disk IO, it's doing tons of CPU buttsex
<o0Chris0o> Pici: how do I tell what version of jaunty I have?
<Pici> bluefoxicy: No need for that language here.
<linus> i insatlled mplayer. it works fine now i think
<bluefoxicy> Pici:  I can speak in Klingon if you want
<Pici> o0Chris0o: milestone releases are just a snapshot of the current development process. There is no associated version information about them.
<o0Chris0o> Pici: I see
<o0Chris0o> just don't want to be left back if they are updates, haven't had any in a few days :)
<frybye> what is this brassero thing that is being held back .. has that anything to do with sound problems..?
<tgpraveen> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<Pici> Its for burning CDs.
<tgpraveen> brasero is cd/dvd wirter app like nero
<JMFTheVCI> Does anyone know if there are better drivers in Jaunty for  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller devices
<frybye> hmm.. so the lack of that has no relevance to the broken sound system.. hmmm
<tomsdale> I haven't gotten any updates for 2/3 days now for my kubuntu jaunty. At the same time composite seems to sometimes crash really badly since today, displaying parts of the gui of several applications at once + the keyboard is dead
<mapzzzz> i had troubles on 8.10 Ubuntu with brasero - k3b rocked though.
<rconan> tomsdale: we're in beta freeze at the moment
<mapzzzz> it would'nt write to my verbatim DVD's, kept complaining of some error
<JMFTheVCI> The input sound (capture) is quite muffled on intrepid compared to WinXP on the same machine.
<rconan> JMFTheVCI: this is the jaunty channel... use #ubuntu for intrepid
<frybye> so do you folks think that If i put this present jaunty to bed for a few weeks and then come back and update it might be fixed as far as my f-awefull sound problem is concerned..?  <wishfull thinking I suspect but...?=)
<tomsdale> rconan: I read that on release schedule. But there will be bug fixes released over the beta period? Was there no bugfilx since 3 days?
<Siegfried> yep me too brasero just made me lose cds, k3b rocks
<JMFTheVCI> rconan: I know that, hence my first question asking if there were better sound drivers for  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller in Jaunty?
<rconan> tomsdale: not that i'm aware of
<rconan> JMFTheVCI: hda-intel drivers have certainly changed
<rconan> I don't know what the differences are
<JMFTheVCI> rconan: for the better or are the woes from others related to the same?
<frybye> so to be honest I am gving up on this jaunty for now - will be back in a few days/weeks.. bye...
<mapzzzz> JMFTheVCI: I have skype working fine with my 82801G - what's ur issue?
<dan457> I'm suing dtchen's kernel, fixed some audio clicks/pops for me.
<dan457> using*
<JMFTheVCI> Sound is muffled on Mic input compared to same box on WinXP. Wondered if Jaunty is going to fix it?
<adrian_2002ca> hi all, will jaunty now have support for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650? I tried it before and could not get it to work
<dan457> Newer HD audio here.
<adrian_2002ca> (with Ibex)
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: I think brasero was replaced or something like
<tomsdale> ok - anyone had their KDE crash in a way I described - It happened twice now just after I switched desktop. I have the desktop cube effect enabled. The screen freezes with random parts of several applications covering the viewport.
<BUGabundo> or it replaced the gnome baker
<mapzzzz> tomsdale: any chance u have ext4?
<tomsdale> can't switch to konsole - keyboard is dead and I have to hard reset. Yes @ mapzzzz
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: no.i doubt it. brasero infact is the default app in gnome.
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: try to change Boost
<BUGabundo> or gain
<tgpraveen> yeah the gnome cd writing app which was in places menu isgon e
<mapzzzz> tomsdale: uh oh... is all I can say... there have been issues with KDE4+ext4..
<adrian_2002ca> so are newer graphics cards supported for Jaunty( I have ATI HD 3650)
<JMFTheVCI> BUGabundo: I have played with every aspect of sound options and with all the recording sliders at max it still is not as loud on the receiving end as same code on WinXP.
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: driver bug then
<mapzzzz> which jaunty daily iso has an active torrent? I cant seem to find a working torrent
<BUGabundo> please open a new one
<tomsdale> mapzzzz: That's interesting. thx for the hint.
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: $ apport-cli -fp pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> also add alsa.sh script
<BUGabundo> and add also linux project to bug
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: is this clear?
<tuxxy__> hey anyone know what time todays build will be done (beta)
<JMFTheVCI> BUGabundo: yup.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let us know the bug id latter
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: all run apt-cache policy PACKAGE for linux and PA
<BUGabundo> tuxxy__: not yet availble
<BUGabundo> it is usually around 20-22h UTC
<tuxxy__> i know been waitin all day jsut wondered if anyone had a rough guess how long to go
<tuxxy__> ahh ok i GMT
<BUGabundo> tuxxy__: just get a daily
<BUGabundo> and then rsync it
<rconan> BUGabundo: keep telling everyone to do that and you're gonna own the mirrors
<rconan> rsync is processor heavy for the server
<BUGabundo> ahaahahaahah
<rconan> I'd recommend getting a netinst and downloading packages at release time
<BUGabundo> rconan: but since it will take much less time
<BUGabundo> its shouldn't be so bad
<rconan> i dunno... gentoo uses rsync for their portage tree and they have issues with server power
<rconan> they tell everyone not to sync more than twice a day
<crdlb> I think that's mainly due to the kajillion files
<BUGabundo> rconan: yes, that what mirror guides says!
<BUGabundo> but that is many many GiBs of data
<BUGabundo> not a few MiBs of diff between a daily and beta
<JMFTheVCI> BUGabundo: Bug #349092 (as reported on Intrepid)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349092 in pulseaudio "Recording audio is muffled compared to same kit running WinXP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349092
 * BUGabundo looks
<rconan> BUGabundo: but the server has to hash the entire image at different size blocks for rsync
<BUGabundo> lp is slow?
<rconan> BUGabundo: and the portage tree is fairly small... it's millions of tiny files
<rconan> it's just package headers
<ondisk> the hashes are cached, no?
<rconan> thinking about it they should be
<rconan> at least to a certain block size
<rconan> the idea is that you make the blocks smaller and smaller until you have a small amount with a different hash
<rconan> which can be downloaded
<mapzzzz> should I use jigdo or wget ?
<mapzzzz> to get an iso I mean
<rconan> jigdo if you can
<rconan> will make updating it to jaunty easier too
<rconan> beta that is
<ondisk> when's the beta coming out anyway?
<rconan> later
<HolyScott> today still?
<ondisk> right. still morning in US I guess
<rconan> doesn't jigdo offer a nice iso update feature?
<rconan> yeah
<rconan> but today CST (IIRC)
<mapzzzz> jigdo simply gets stuck at downloading the "list" file - giving mirrors doesnt have any effect
<rconan> fail
<ondisk> then it's tomorrow (EU time)
<rconan> use wget or torrent then I guess
<rconan> BUGabundo: in fact... torrent is good at updating the difference too
<BUGabundo> I got some corrupted images
<BUGabundo> when changing day
<rconan> ondisk: someone said it's usually 2000-2200 UTC
<rconan> I can't remember last beta release
<teethdood> how can I change the new notification area from black to another color?
<billybigrigger> teethdood, afiak its not changeable
<crdlb> teethdood: "black is the new *"
<charlie-tca> Regardless of all else, it will be released when it is, I think. (just my opinion)
<rconan> luckily i like black
<crdlb> luckily, I'm using notification-daemon :D
<teethdood> there's nothing in black in regards to the rest of Jaunty
<crdlb> the gdm theme :>
<ondisk> rconan: in a couple of hours then
<organo> will the beta be that much different to alpha 6 anyway?
<rconan> i use ubuntustudio theme so it looks nice
<o0Chris0o> teethdood:  yeah the OCD is uncustomizable
<rconan> organo: no
<BUGabundo> organo: NO
<charlie-tca> organo: new artwork
<organo> ok ok cool
<rconan> organo: even less difference with a daily from recently
 * ondisk hopes the intel i845 bug is fixed
<billybigrigger> anyone else having problems wtih gnome? every time i login the top and bottom panels are going crazy, its like they're being re-loaded or re-drawn every second, and the system is %100 unusable, this started happening last night out of the blue
<BUGabundo> ondisk: it aint!!!!
<BUGabundo> read release notes
<ondisk> there are no release notes for the beta yet
<billybigrigger> i can paste some screens if someone would like to check out my problem
<billybigrigger> kde and xfce are not affected, and i need some help diagnosing what is causing this, anyone care to help?
<BUGabundo> ondisk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<jyeager> billybigrigger: I have heard of people losing their desktop panels
<BUGabundo> bye guys... see you tomorrow
<BUGabundo> happy beta installs!
<jyeager> billybigrigger: they solved their problem by reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1098480
<bsnider> howcome jaunty has such an old version of webkit? it's an outrage
<Brinstar> bsnider: file a package request at launchpad.net
<crdlb> bsnider: why does it matter?
<bsnider> thelatest webkit supports box-shadows and text-shadows
<bsnider> as you know if you use safari
<crdlb> so?
<crdlb> is that useful for devhelp?
<billybigrigger> where are the beta cdimages? cdimage.ubuntu.com still shows alpha 6
<bsnider> and the latest khtml does too, 4.2
<charlie-tca> billybigrigger: not yet
<crdlb> bsnider: oh, are you talking about webkitkde?
<bsnider> no, i mean the libwebkit package used by midori and epiphany
<crdlb> my point is that it's totally unready anyway
<bsnider> it's pretty far behind the current on apple uses
<crdlb> but hopefully will be for karmic
<mapzzzz> i am really impressed by the webkit-based Chrome browser - its sandboxing withstood the pwn2own competition. It should be made default on KDE
<mapzzzz> i mean once chromium stabilized
<crdlb> even though it uses gtk? :)
<VolVE> hey all, wondering if the Beta is coming out today? :)
<crdlb> (badly)
<acicula> mapzzzz: so did windows mobile ?
<GeneralAntilles> Can anybody point me to where I should start looking to troubleshoot suspend/resume issues on a Mini 9?
<charlie-tca> VolVE: yes
<aschmitz> VolVE: Yep, at some point. Probably a few hours yet.
<VolVE> coolbeans
<mapzzzz> acicula: the ASLR in windows works sometimes - the address space layout randomization - linux should work on PAX
<genii> GeneralAntilles: There is a not-bad article here on the subject http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3066404
<billybigrigger> bah
<acicula> mapzzzz: thought ubuntu already did ASLR
 * billybigrigger is forced to use KDE until beta images are out
<billybigrigger> haha this sucks, i hate kde
<acicula> billybigrigger: console is your friend
<GeneralAntilles> genii, thanks, a netbook that crashes every time you close the lid really isn't very useful.
<billybigrigger> acicula, sure is :P console is console
<mapzzzz> mapzzzz: really? I did not think so... I think it is the hardened version or so .
<billybigrigger> acicula, i have seemed to have lost gnome usablity yesterday
<mapzzzz> acicula: really? I did not think so... I think it is the hardened version or so
<acicula> mapzzzz: had to disable it for my hacking classes
<acicula> va_randomize
<billybigrigger> weird panel behaviour, keep disappearing and reappearing every second, cant fire up a term in gnome, cant do anything really
<genii> GeneralAntilles: Instead of the sudo su they use, use sudo -i   instead, then later:  exit   to leave that
<billybigrigger> man o man
<billybigrigger> kde is givin me probs now too
<crdlb> mapzzzz: it would be nice to see both kubuntu and ubuntu using webkit browsers by default one day, though
<acicula> GeneralAntilles: i think the video driver often is a problem, which one is in your laptop?
<billybigrigger> can't access my drives, aggggghhhh
 * billybigrigger pulls hair out
<acicula> GeneralAntilles: also not running alpha/beta stuff might help against stuff not working ;)
<GeneralAntilles> acicula, GMA 950
<GeneralAntilles> acicula, 8.04 and 8.10 each had their own separate sets of issues.
<acicula> GeneralAntilles: on a gma 4500 same boat for me :P
<acicula> though suspend/resume works quite well now on intrepid
<GeneralAntilles> acicula, Jaunty's been better behaved than either except for the suspend problem.
<mapzzzz> crdlb: not just webkit - I like the whole security aspect of the sandboxing methodology.
<acicula> just needs hw decoding and proper 3d acceleration now :)
<acicula> GeneralAntilles: i'm sure there is an intel entry on LP that deals with this
<crdlb> mapzzzz: that can be done, but chrome shouldn't be the default browser anywhere
<GeneralAntilles> acicula, I'm used to Apple laptops which always have absolutely flawless suspend, so this was rather off-putting.
<mapzzzz> crdlb: true
<crdlb> for the same reason that firefox shouldn't
<acicula> crdlb: what should be the default then?
<crdlb> epiphany and konqueror :D
<acicula> konqueror used to be pretty bad
<acicula> but i havent touched kde in years, so dunno now
<acicula> nor epiphany actually, ubuntu made me really lazy
<crdlb> I'm talking about with the webkit gtk and qt ports
<crdlb> neither of which are completely done yet
<acicula> crdlb: nothing ever is :)
<Stormx2> Beta is still due out sometime today, yes?
<acicula> yes
<Stormx2> coolbeans! Any idea when?
<acicula> sometime today
<aredg> Stormx2, if its today, in the next 2-3 hours
<Stormx2> aredg: ta very much! acicula: olololol!
<MooKow> um so are debian package *.install files only needed if you have multiple packages per source... ie if i dont specify anything in a *.install file will stuff still get installed into the debs?
<josh-l> has beta release run into some snags?
<acicula> LordKow: heu can you rephrase that?
<LordKow> are *.install files required?
<LordKow> :P
<acicula> are you trying to package a deb?
<LordKow> yes
<thewrath> hey all i am back
<thewrath> whos the person who gave me the bug for the sound
<pitwalker> peace
<josh-l> LordKow: do you know... if beta release has met snags today?
<thewrath> josh-l: beta was not released as of yet that i know of
<josh-l> thewrath: i know... thats what i mean
<LordKow> josh-l, i noticed that all of the QA's on the iso's are done. they were not as of like 9 hours ago.
<acicula> it's ubuntu+1, if it's out you'll know
<josh-l> LordKow: ah
<josh-l> acicula: i wasnt asking if its out, i know its not
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> who told me abotu a bug that the sound would not come out of the computer speakers about would come out of the headphones if you connected them
 * charlie-tca said
<LordKow> o-O
<LordKow> thewrath, good luck fixing that one :P
<charlie-tca> thewrath: this one? bug 220006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220006 in linux "Sound Card Detected, but only headphone sound" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220006
<thewrath> yes but i am having issues on jaunty
<thewrath> but on my other laptop sound works fine
<kneeki> Alpha 6 was released today right?
<LordKow> okay well i think the dh_install example answers my question implicitly
<thewrath> kneeki: no the beta will be
<kneeki> Ah
<thewrath> alpha 6 has been out for a little bit
<thewrath> charlie-tca: i think it was that one
<kneeki> I thought so, thanks mang
<thewrath> that one fits more than the other one i was gibven
<charlie-tca> thewrath: Are you having other sound issues, also?
<thewrath> no
<thewrath> when i connect headphones it works
<thewrath> when i want to use my comptuer speakers it does not work
<charlie-tca> That bug is stillopen, might be the same
<LordKow> d t chen had a test kernel out there which fixed a lot of pulseaudio issues. it's not in main yet due to beta freeze
<thewrath> what LordKow
<mickstephenson> Anyone know what time the beta is supposed to be released today?
<crdlb> no
<thewrath> LordKow: what about the test kernal
<genii> Probably by midnight in Samoa
<thewrath> i did a test kernal or a kernal upgrade yesterday and it killed my system
<Pici> It'll be done when its done.
<thewrath> i agree with Pici
<LordKow> thewrath, sec i'll find it.
<giesen> Any word on the 9.04 beta?
<thewrath> giesen: no
<thewrath> it will be released when it gets released
<thewrath> as Pici said
<giesen> he just told me to join the chan
<giesen> but thanks
<thewrath> soryr
<Pici> giesen: Indeed. as Jaunty is offtopic for #ubuntu until its released.
<thewrath> i came off as a little pushy
<LordKow> thewrath, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<thewrath>  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<giesen> no worries
<thewrath> ok LordKow
<thewrath> so just get both of hte amd64 ones since i am running amd64
<thewrath> but install the 23m one first then the 674k one last?>
<LordKow> im not sure it will fix your headphone problem but might as well test a more recent ubuntu kernel from git... i guess you could check out the git as it stands right now but then you'd be waiting forever for the kernel to build
<thewrath> why you say that?
<thewrath> which one will take a while?
<LordKow> compiling a kernel. just use dan's debs
<thewrath> can you l ink me
<thewrath> LordKow: what do you mean just use dan's debs
<thewrath> is that the one you linked me too allready
<aredg> yes
<thewrath> what happens if you have a kernal panic in recovery mode as well
<aredg> reformat :\
<thewrath> you are really kidding me right
<aredg> i've reformated more times then i can count
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> well it is just a test
<thewrath> lol
<aredg> i'm addicted to a clean image
<thewrath> is there a way you can fix a broken system with wubi
<thewrath> what do you mean addicated to a clean image
<aredg> like i re-install my OS weekly to clean it up
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> just over top
<thewrath> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s84vRUUeCpU
<aredg> i always test software, screw something up, re-format is easiest way to fix
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> that video is aswesome
<thewrath> bsd
<thewrath> that is aweseom
<remu> I have alpha6 installed (first time I've installed an Alpha, normally I wait for at least the Betas if not the RCs), I just wanted to make sure that I didn't have to do anything once the Beta is out...do I?
<LordKow> thewrath, yes i already linked you. the point is before you try fixing a sound problem make sure it wasn't already fixed. :)
<thewrath> that has not
<charlie-tca> remu: no, if you update/upgrade it is the same as the beta
<thewrath> i have not seen that issue being fixed yet how i have described to you correct
<remu> okay, sounds good
<remu> thanks charlie-tca
<thewrath> sudo apt-get distro-upgrade correct charlie-tca ?
<LordKow> the reason chen created those packages is because beta freeze is stopping kernel updates from hitting the repos.
<thewrath> right
<LordKow> they'll likely hit the repos next week... but not now. those packages actually (mostly) fixed the scratchy sound issues i had been having with pidgin
<thewrath> i have some that will not update and my wifi issue is int eh restritced-moduels that i guess are apart of that
<thewrath> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDSpP405O00&feature=related go linux
<remu> I was reading this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-March/027868.html and I had a question. If I follow suggestion number 1, should I still fill out/subscribe once Apport takes me to launchpad?
<thewrath> not a big deal atm but would like to get them fixed
<thewrath> bbs i am going to go back in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> remu: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<o0Chris0o> ok very odd, trying to upload a few pictures that I have in my pictures folder to a website (myspace) and the pictures don't show up, but when I go to the folder, there all there, its a .jpg picture..any ideas?
<charlie-tca> yes, remu. You should add whatever information as to what you were doing. When you hit submit, it will fill in a lot of description and attachments
<remu> thanks again charlie-tca
<o0Chris0o> this is quite annoying
<thewrath> ok i am back
<thewrath> how i have a screen and it asks about virtual settings
<ethana2> Dude, could Ubuntu use twitter for releases?
<ethana2> I want pidgin to pop up a twitter window and tell me when the beta is out
<thewrath> how i have a screen and it asks about virtual settings
<thewrath> monitor resolution settings has detected that the virutal resolution must be set in your configuration file in order to apply your settings, would you like screen resolution to set the virtual resolution for you (recommended?)
<thewrath> would i allow it to dot aht
<thewrath> i also have mirrored unchecked but it is still mirrored
<thewrath> any onw know
<thewrath> ethana2: ?
<ethana2> When in doubt, do what it recommends
<thewrath> k bvrb
<ethana2> unfortunately for him, when he does return I shall be gone
<aredg> i've been staring at this channel for 9 straight hours :\
<ethana2> aredg: /is/ there a Jaunty twitter?
<aredg> dunno, i think twitter is lame
<josh-l> im more bored than a popsicle licking crude oil
<bromic94> does compiz come with jaunty by default
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> and with every release since feisty, for that matter
<bromic94> where would that be under
<crdlb> appearance > visual effects
<bromic94> it says Desktop Effects could not be enabled
<bromic94> why coudl that be
 * Blues-Man hi
<bromic94> how come when i do a scretch image in dual monitors it messes it up by scretching it over 2 screens
<nemo> depends on the app I imagine
<nemo> gimp?
<nemo> I can imagine if the screens don't have same res, is even trickier
<crdlb> bromic94: do you mean the wallpaper?
<bromic94> yes sir
<crdlb> just gimp two images together :)
<bromic94> how do i do that
<bromic94> i have never used gimp
<bromic94> could i send you teh file?
<crdlb> it's not difficult
<bromic94> can you walk me through it
<crdlb> are the monitors the same resolution?
<bromic94> no different
<bromic94> if it can fit on 1280 x 800 that is fine
<crdlb> what's the second monitor's res?
<bromic94> laptop is 1280 x 800 and my external is 1280 x 1024
<Blues-Man> wow the flash plugin doesn't work anymore
<bromic94> for what
<crdlb> bromic94: ok, so create an image that is 2560x1024
<crdlb> place the wallpaper you want in the top left 1280x800 region
<bromic94> ok
<ArcSighter1> kneeki: I'll stick to pidgin or xchat
<vvk-> will the 9.04 beta be out in this weekend?
<eseven73> hi, im having probs with the live cd, it just keeps spinning
<ArcSighter1> kneeki: if you need something *really* portable then you need a client implemented in some interpreted language such as java, python or ruby
<bromic94> how do i put it up in the top left 1280 x 800
<bromic94> and i just scale the image right
<kneeki> ArcSighter1: I've been using chatzilla so far, on Firefox. And it's been working pretty good so far
<charlie-tca> eseven73: it should be out tonite
<ArcSighter1> kneeki: in that case stick to it ;) or use seamonkey's embed one
<bromic94> crdlb: it does not work
<mamr> does anyone know, if the fglrx bug with xserver 1.6 is fixed or if the problem is still existing
<mamr> ?
<crdlb> mamr: there is a working version now
<bromic94> crdlb: i change the image to be that size by scalling it and then uped to a desktop image and it does the same
<crdlb> mamr: but it only supports r600 and r700
<eseven73> charlie-tca: yes i know that but im trying to get alpha 6 working, but the cd just keeps spinning, even with check disk for defects option
<crdlb> bromic94: if you give nautilus an image which is the size of your screen (2560x1024), it cannot scale it
<mamr> will this problem be solved until the release?
<bromic94> ok so what do i do wtih teh inital image
<crdlb> because there's nothing to scale
<crdlb> mamr: which problem?
<mamr> you said not every chip is supported
<mamr> I don't know, which chipset I got
<crdlb> it's not a bug :/
<charlie-tca> sorry, I was supposed to reply to vvk-
<mamr> it's a feature? ;)
<crdlb> mamr: do you know the marketed model?
<mamr> I know it's proprietary software
<charlie-tca> eseven73: do other cd's work? If so, it is probably a bad burn
<mamr> but thought ubuntu has an unofficial driver from ati
<vvk-> charlie-tca, ok
<crdlb> mamr: yes, but if you don't have an r600 or r700, it will not work
<eseven73> charlie-tca: yea others work fine, and the kd3 checksum seemed to be ok when i was burning it
<mamr> I'll go and google which chipset I got :)
<eseven73> errr k3b
<crdlb> mamr: I could easily tell you ...
<Ienorand> Hello, I'm trying to follow the debug steps on bug284377, but the sed command given is not working, could anyone give me some pointers?
<charlie-tca> Sounds like a bad burn, then. I have not had any problems with any of them since alpha3
<Ienorand> bug 284377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377
<bromic94> so crdlb what do i need to do to create hte image that big?
<crdlb> bromic94: maybe it would be easier if you just opened your 1280x800 image in the gimp and went to Image > Canvas Size
<crdlb> bromic94: then change it to 2560x1024 and save
<LordKow> Ienorand, jaunty uses 2.6.28 try switching to that kernel first.
<Ienorand> LordKow: I'm using latest daily livecd...
<LordKow> Ienorand, what does "apt-cache policy linux" tell you for installed and candidate?
<bromic94> crdlb: this is to have the image on both screens correct
<Ienorand> LordKow: Sorry, only have one computer so ubuntu not available atm, has the kernel been bumped in the last 10 hours?
<LordKow> it was bumped like... last november.
<crdlb> bromic94: that would give you the image's background color on the second screen
<crdlb> unless you place something there
<bromic94> crdlb: i want the same image on btoh screens
<crdlb> so put it there
<bromic94> how
<bromic94> just make the image even bigger?
<crdlb> no
<Ienorand> LordKow: So if I'm using the daily jaunty livecd from 25 march (yesterday) that should be the latest kernel yea?
<crdlb> bromic94: you've already made the image the size of your screen
<LordKow> Ienorand, should be. but it's not 2.6.27
<crdlb> now you have to fill it with stuff
<crdlb> the left half is your primary monitor, the right half is your secondary
<Ienorand> LordKow: No, but the bug still applies...
<Ienorand> LordKow: SO do you have any idea on how to mod the sed command given to make it work?
<bromic94> for both
<bromic94> i want the same image on tboh screens
<o0Chris0o> how do I upgrade to beta when its out
<LordKow> Ienorand, sec i need to follow the steps to figure out what TJ wants with the sed command
<bromic94> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if u have januty
<bromic94> all ready
<Ienorand> LordKow: cheers
<bromic94> update-manager -d if u have 8.10
<o0Chris0o> bromic94: thanks
<bromic94> welcome
<mvo> and make sure to report any problems with the upgrade as a bugreport to launchpad :)
<teethdood> when is the beta coming out?
<aredg> teethdood, now
<Ienorand> mvo: that seemed like a rather ominous comment :)
<hetauma> is beta postponed?
<rconan> no
<rconan> be patient
<Ienorand> It seems it's always a bit "late", but I guess there is not set time
<rconan> there is no set time
<rconan> there are many timezones
<rconan> ubuntu release team is not necesarily in your one
<o0Chris0o> i noticed the new google start page :D
<LordKow> Ienorand, im going to have you do the sed command in 2 parts... first of all are you completely caught up to the point where you need to run the sed command?
<rconan> o0Chris0o: ??
<MTecknology> So - if I stripped down my system a lot - what do I need to install to have my software detect what to launch when I click a link?
<o0Chris0o> rconan: http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<rconan> ah
<o0Chris0o> rconan: it was the 8.10 one for awhile
<Ienorand> LordKow: I think so, it's basically only having the source and copying the iles before right?...
<Ienorand> *iles
<Ienorand> *files (aargh!)
<MTecknology> o0Chris0o: shiny
<o0Chris0o> MTecknology: yup yup
<LordKow> Ienorand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284377/comments/14 lets start from scratch to make sure we get it right for TJ
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * o0Chris0o is still wondering how to make vista like glass panels
<lupine_85> alpha 6 - that's coming along nicely
<PhotoJim> win 20
<lupine_85> usable yet?  (I don't care much about minor-moderate breakage, I just want something to play with)
<Ienorand> LordKow: Okay, I'll try doing it in a virtual, which doesn't experience the bug but will still be able to follow the procedure I hope
<LordKow> Ienorand, well if the bug doesnt happen then it's not going to do what TJ wants it to
<LordKow> Ienorand, i'll make a comment on the bug report with a modified sed command. i know the problem and the fix to make it work
<Ienorand> LordKow: Thankyou, since I'm on XP at the moment and doing the debug on livecd it's a bit complicated...
<HolyScott> Are we getting close to new beta time?
<rconan> yes, no-one knows when
<rconan> be patient
<HolyScott> are any of the devs who work on it ever in here?
<DreamThief> anyone else had issues with frets on fire & python opengl bindings in jaunty?
<Ienorand> LordKow: cheers, thoses commands seemed to at least give no error when trying them in virtual machine.
<rww> DreamThief: It worked fine for me the other day. Kinda slow because I wasn't on fglrx, but I didn't get any errors.
<DreamThief> rww: i should have said that i juse jaunty 64bit.
<DreamThief> i got ...
<rww> DreamThief: so do i
<r0b> when will the jaunty beta be ready
<hetauma> soon I guess
<DreamThief> rww: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/109768/
<rww> r0b: Sometime today, probably. A notice will go to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-March/thread.html when it does
<DreamThief> thats my error
<DreamThief> and it sucks
<DreamThief> i use a nvidia gtx260 with latest driver
<DreamThief> from the repos
<rww> DreamThief: does "sudo apt-get install python-pygame" help?
<r0b> rww: thanks
<DreamThief> rww: it's already installed, but I'll try a reinstall
<rww> DreamThief: k. I'll try installing it again and see if I get errors this time.
<DreamThief> wtf
<DreamThief> now there's another error
<rww> I just installed it, pulled up the Tutorial, and played it for a couple of seconds. All worked fine for me =/
<rww> DreamThief: interesting. Pastebin that one too?
 * lupine_85 grabs a jaunty
<DreamThief> rww: okay, thanks for your suggestions.
<DreamThief> i reinstalled python-opengl and python-numpy
<DreamThief> the second error was about numpy
<DreamThief> now it works
<DreamThief> rww: thank you
<rww> DreamThief: interesting. I guess something was funky when you installed it. A lot of the python stuff's been a mess recently, so it's not surprising. Glad I could help.
<matt2909> when is beta due?
<calc> matt2909: today i think
<PhotoJim> today.
<matt2909> time GMT?
<calc> well due today whether it comes out today i'm not sure
<calc> no cd updates for the past few days though so probably will be
<calc> matt2909: whenever the release manager decides to call it done
<rww> matt2909: no, sometime today sometime on the planet, and that isn't guaranteed.
<matt2909> calc:cheers
<mickstephenson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ alplha 6 just disappeared , expect beta to appear soon
<matt2909> rww:thanks
<calc> he lives in PDT so probably before midnight there
<matt2909> mickstephenson:watching that space then ;)
<DreamThief> hmmm ...
<DreamThief> wtf
 * calc checks to see if anything changed since yesterday
<r0b> yippie kai yay
<derBug> has anyone the eeepc 1000h and wlan with wpa2 is running?
<calc> hmm looks like i have beta
<calc> no changes
<calc> at least no changes as of the last cd spin on the 24th
<r0b> you can still get the daily build http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> :) is beta out?
<matt2909> not yet
<matt2909> :)
<matt2909> BUGabundo: looks like its due anytime
<Boomshanka> i wait
<BUGabundo> matt2909: it's a joke!
<Boomshanka> and wait...
<BUGabundo> I stent the entire day repling that
<rww> I install alpha6 and update and OH HEY it's the same thing!
<BUGabundo> yep
<matt2909> BUGabundo::)
<matt2909> rww: so I'm guessing my rsync from todays iso will be the beta
<rww> matt2909: if it's not, it'll be very very close
<BUGabundo> matt2909: most prob
<BUGabundo> unless something goes very wrong
<r0b> how would i upgrade from alpha 6 to the beta with the disk/iso instead of using the update manager
<rww> r0b: use the alternate iso and add it as an apt source with Software Sources or apt-cdrom, I imagein.
<rww> imagine **
<rww> never done it, though
<BUGabundo> r0b just insert the disk
<melik> guys how can i search for duplicate login names in /etc/passwd
<BUGabundo> it should offer to update
<ribo> you shouldn't have to do anything other than update with apt
<BUGabundo> but it won't have all the package that you may have installed
<melik> i need a simple bash script
<PhotoJim> r0b: yup.  but not the best way to do it unless you have several systems to update.  you're having to download everything (to make the CD) instead of just the changed packages.
<ribo> "alpha6" isn't a real release name
<BUGabundo> PhotoJim: actually the best ways it to use apt-catcher
<ribo> oh you *want* to use the CD
<jtisme> who is the release manager for jaunty
<PhotoJim> BUGabundo: true, that would be a better way for multiple systems.
<r0b> the only problem i have with just upgrading that way is it i want to reinstall im downloading it all again
<r0b> s/it i want/if i want
<lupine_85> r0b, not if you cache the packages on disc somewhere
<lupine_85> (/var/cache/apt/archives)
<lupine_85> then you can copy them back over post-reinstall
<lupine_85> although since half of them will have had updates since, it's hard to say how much of a benefit that might turn out to be
<PhotoJim> r0b: then just install over your old installation.
<BUGabundo> back from a memory leak
<tomsdale> lupine_85: would that work on a live usb key as well? I tried updating a usb installation and do installations from this source but didn't work as expected.
<tomsdale> but if I cache the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives I won't have to reaplly the updates to each subsequent installation?
<calc> i use approx which works really well for caching across multiple ubuntu releases
<calc> currently up to 7.5GB cache
<BUGabundo> calc really? big cache dude
<BUGabundo> mine is mostly empty
<BUGabundo> im low on disk
<lupine_85> I clear mine regularly
<lupine_85> linux moves so fast, there's not a great deal of point keeping them around
<BUGabundo> need to formart and make it larger or single partition
<lupine_85> run a local mirror of your distribution pool instead
<tomsdale> would the live cd installer consider the approx cache? I have a 8GB usb key and my intend is to be able to do a quick install with already applied updates.
<BUGabundo> tomsdale: I used to update the liveusb and then install (even on livecd) but that proved to not be a good idea
<lupine_85> nah, you'd need to hack the installer to get that
<calc> BUGabundo: i cache all downloads and have to build for hardy/intrepid/jaunty so its large
 * lupine_85 tends to use the netboot installer these days
<BUGabundo> calc still... lol
<calc> tomsdale: if you setup approx you have to point the url of the installer to the approx cache
<tomsdale> BUGabundo: I did that and it had no effect whatsoever.
<calc> tomsdale: i normally just do cd installs then all upgrades via approx, and also use approx for debootstrap builds
<calc> BUGabundo: and OOo build depends are several GB
<Machtin> hey guys.. i'm having some trouble with installing the nvidia-driver.. i installed the "kernel-source" package, but the installer says it can't find the kernel-source
<BUGabundo> calc: I know! I got source once
<PhotoJim> Machtin: does your /etc/apt/sources.list file have deb-src entries?
<Machtin> PhotoJim: yup.
<aredg> beta iso gonna be upped soon!
 * calc looks in the secret location to see if it is already there
<aredg> calc, i'm told the ISO is done and being prepped to be pushed to mirrors
<Machtin> got an idea.. brb.
<MTecknology> what application do you use to set the background?
<calc> heh the secret dir tells you to not download from it
<calc> -rw-rw-r--   729899008 2009/03/23 19:39:08 ubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<rar__> will the usb memory/drive add sense no sense current kernel bugs be fixed some time soon?
<calc> the timestamps are all old so the previous spin should be the final beta
<matt2909> calc: where are you getting the iso from
<calc> newest iso i see is from march 24
<calc> matt2909: not downloading it, i looked in the mirror staging area
<calc> its not terribly hard to find aiui, but i'm not giving out the url
<Machtin> hm.. didn't work :/
<calc> i'll pastebin the ls though so you can see if you have the most up to date version
<calc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/138543/
<matt2909> calc:if you've got an md5sum that would be great
<BUGabundo> dtchen: around ?
<calc> i can get that its small
<calc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/138545/
<calc> yea they are the version from the daily-live
<Machtin> what driver could i use instead of "nvidia"?
<lupine_85> nv, nouveau, vesa
<lupine_85> (in order for preference, for me at least)
<Machtin> didn't try nouveau yet.
<lupine_85> last I tried it, it lasted a good 10 seconds before killing the kernel
<lupine_85> not bad, all told
<Machtin> :D
<lupine_85> but that was a year+
<JediMaster> is there an alternative to pulseaudio, for the last 2 weeks it's been crashing at least 20-30 times a day
<lupine_85> JediMaster, you could just not use it and use alsa bare
<JediMaster> apt-get install pulseaudio- alsa ?
<JediMaster> hmmm, can't remove it as ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<BUGabundo> JediMaster: 64bits?
<JediMaster> how do I just use alsa instead?
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: no, 32bit
<Machtin> hm, nouveau doesn't work..
<BUGabundo>  !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<lupine_85> Machtin, not surprising really
<JediMaster> ta
<BUGabundo> JediMaster: see this bug and test dtchen kernel image please
<Machtin> :)
<Machtin> lupine_85: i'm a bit pissed that nvidia doesn't work
<lupine_85> does it not?
<Machtin> nope "no screens found"
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: before changing to alsa?
 * lupine_85 is about to dump it onto a Geforce 8200
<BUGabundo> JediMaster: yes
<BUGabundo> you will need to reboot
<Machtin> the script also doesn't find my kernel-sources.. which i installed.
<lupine_85> Machtin, ah, you're installing your own?
<lupine_85> fail
<Machtin> the ubuntu ones neither work
<lupine_85> probably due to you mixing the two
<lupine_85> I'll let you know how I get on
<Machtin> ok
<lupine_85> (note that this is a laptop so harder to support)
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: in mplayer I'm getting hundereds of "A0: [pulse] Conection died: Connection terminated", I presume this is teh same issue?
<HolyScott> beta is up and live
<HolyScott> well one of them is
<Machtin> yay.
<HolyScott> ubuntu dvd
<HolyScott> torrent.ubuntu.com
<HolyScott> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/dvd/
<Machtin> however, i always used nvidia drivers from the nvidia-site.. always worked.
<Machtin> *sigh*
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<lupine_85> I used them for a while but they caused more problems than they solved
<Machtin> hehe
<lupine_85> linux-restricted-modules (and the debian equivalent) is sensible
<Machtin> i'd be fine with vesa for now.. but i'd like to have full resolution
<lupine_85> nv should cope
<lupine_85> just no 3D
<lupine_85> (and slightly broken resolution due to xrandr being silly for me)
 * JediMaster chuckles at a bug report "kernel sauce"
<BUGabundo> Machtin: its not recommend to use NVidia sites driver
<lupine_85> nom :)
<BUGabundo> actually everytime you go out of Ubuntu Archive you are putting your system at risk
<ActionParsnip> is the beta iso out yet?
<lupine_85> heh. every time you use the archive you're putting your system at risk too
 * lupine_85 remembers an official update that broke X completely once
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: I couldn't see any workarounds on that bug there, what am I missing?
<lupine_85> took them several hours to get a patched version out
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<crdlb> that was dapper, wasn't it?
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: NO
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: any idea of the ETA?
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: it will be ready when ready
<BUGabundo> if you are in an hurry you can upgrade NOW
<BUGabundo> $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> if you want the iso, get the daily
<ActionParsnip> Im planning a clean beta install to get a clean OS
<BUGabundo> and then rsync for changes
<rww> ActionParsnip: It'll be coming out soon. I'm pretty sure they're just waiting for the mirrors to download the relevant files.
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: and I help in #ubuntu #kubuntu a LOT so I need the new version to get to grips with it
<ActionParsnip> rww: true, I'll grab it tomorrow, its 10pm here which is why i ask
<BUGabundo> I'm pretty sure that beta will be the current daily
<rww> ActionParsnip: probably your best bet
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: I'm being stupid, if I double click on the volume control next to the time in the top right, it mutes, it doesn't bring any window up
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: if I left click and click volume control, there's no file menu
<BUGabundo> yes it's a "feature"
<BUGabundo> not that I like it
<BUGabundo> a triple action button is not great UI
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: how do I get the right window up then?
<BUGabundo> works for me
<JediMaster> I have volume control up and it lets me select multiple devices
<JediMaster> but there's no file menu
<JediMaster> and the device is already on alsa, but it's definately using pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> dunno
<JediMaster> it's not that I can't hear sound
<JediMaster> it's just that, especially if I pause videos, it crashes all the time
<JediMaster> and not limited to one particular player, happens in vlc, mplayer and xbmc
<calc> HolyScott: all of them are actually, i pasted the md5sums for them and they are the same as what is available under daily-live
<calc> HolyScott: the only difference is the filename was renamed for the release
<Doctor_Nick> RELEASE IS EMINENT
<Doctor_Nick> IM SO EXCITED
<Doctor_Nick> OH MY GOD
<Doctor_Nick> IMMINENT
<rww> calc: Assuming you're thinking of the same place I am, they could theoretically change. Probably won't, though.
<Doctor_Nick> NOT EMINENT I MMISSPELLED IT CAUSE IM SO EXICRED
<Doctor_Nick> EXCIarrrrrrrrr
 * lupine_85 shrugs, continues to install a6
<rww> !caps | Doctor_Nick
<ubottu> Doctor_Nick: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<calc> rww: the mirror staging location?
<rww> calc: yes
<calc> rww: yes they could change but given i haven't seen the RM say anything about a respin (on irc) i doubt it will happen
<JediMaster> isn't release at the end of april?
<calc> JediMaster: apr 23
<JediMaster> thought as much
<rww> JediMaster: Yes. Everyone's talking about the beta
<JediMaster> oh, it's beta now?
<rww> JediMaster: going to be sometime today
<acicula> not yet :P
<JediMaster> been running it since early alpha lol
<JediMaster> tbh it's more stable than 8.10 beta was
<calc> OOo should be much better than in 8.10 due to better bug triage :)
<rww> JediMaster: I was thinking that too. Jaunty's impressive so far.
 * lupine_85 gets brave, uses ect4
<lupine_85> ext4*
<Doctor_Nick> you're dead
<calc> lupine_85: good luck ;-)
<rww> lupine_85: Keep backups!
<lupine_85> no need
<lupine_85> it's a laptop I got yesterday
<lupine_85> I made the Vista restore CDs just in case
<JediMaster> lupine_85: seen lots of nightmare posts about ext4 issues
<lupine_85> everything "important" is non-local
<JediMaster> good good
<JediMaster> hmmf I can't find any way to make alsa the default sound daemon over pulse
<calc> when i reinstalled with the beta yesterday i switched to using GPT instead of MBR :)
<qixcom> hi , I was about t watch an avi file when x crashed and when I logged back into my system it took a long time and now the panel and some icons do not fit the theme and everything seems to be crashing
<qixcom> anyone any ideas?
<bsnider> JediMaster, you must use pulse
<JediMaster> really>
<JediMaster> ?
<JediMaster> it's crashing ALL the time
<JediMaster> started about 2-3 weeks ago
<bsnider> no it isn't
<JediMaster> it's crashig ALL the time on my system
<qixcom> I mean everything is crashing, bonobo, volume applet, gstreamer, pidgin wont even run
<JediMaster> every time I pause video it then crashes when I resume it
<calc> JediMaster: file bug repor then with backtraces if possible
<bsnider> which sound card?
<JediMaster> calc: how do I run backtraces?
<calc> qixcom: do a memtest
<Do``> hey. i just upgraded to 9.04 and after login, gnome doesnt load. cant find anything related in google. anyone knows if this is a known issue?
<calc> JediMaster: usually the crash detector will do it for you automatically, if it pops up and says crash detected have it report the bug
<cwillu> Do``, ati?
<qixcom> thanks calc be back soon
<Do``> cwillu: no, nvidia
<JediMaster> calc: it doesn't detect it
<cwillu> Do``, revert to vesa for now, see if that brings it back
<JediMaster> calc: however apps such as mplayer report at the command line (thousands of times) that it's lost connection to pulse
<Do``> cwillu: how? :)
<cwillu> Do``, you didn't happen to install the nvidia driver off their website previously did you?
<cwillu> (I mean, any time in the last year)
<bsnider> Do``, you upgraded or clean installed it?
<Do``> cwillu: no, never
<calc> JediMaster: hmm probably just report the bug with as much info as you can then
<Do``> bsnider: upgrade from 8.10
<calc> JediMaster: they may be able to help you track down the problem
<bsnider> that's likely theproblem
<cwillu> Do``, reboot into single user mode, there's a menu of options that you should be able to figure out
<JediMaster> calc, not much info I can give, will try though
<bsnider> try clean installing it
<cwillu> bsnider, Do``, upgrade from 8.10 should work
<lifi> beta released yet?
<Do``> cwillu: and what's the menu option called? :D
<cwillu> Do``, don't know off hand :p
<bsnider> it didn't work in this case though
<cwillu> Do``, you'll know it when you see it
<Do``> cwillu: i'm there and i don't see anything relavant
<cwillu> bsnider, and figuring out why is more important than getting the system working
<bsnider> i disagree
<cwillu> Do``, failsafe x session or something along those lines?
<Do``> cwillu: not really
<cwillu> bsnider, what do you think alpha and beta cycles are about?  It's not to give people a chance to leach off the community
<cwillu> Do``, k, give me a sec, I'll reboot my laptop and check
<bsnider> there's no guarantee upgrading is going to work
<Do``> then dont build that option
<Doctor_Nick> BETA RELEASE IS IMMINENT
<o0Chris0o> lol
<Do``> cwillu: maybe i'm at the wrong screen, exactly what "single user mode" are you talking about?
<Vorbote> JediMaster and cwillu, I suggest that you reset the gconf database, log out and log in again. Doing a "gconftool --recursive-unset '/'" (without the double quotes) will do the trick. Don't just go blindly applying my advice though. If you use evolution, you better backup its gconf database first.
<BUGabundo> Doctor_Nick: LOL
<Doctor_Nick> THE ALPHA 6 RELEASE IS GONE
<cwillu> Do``, rebooting into recovery mode, the recovery kernel that's listed in grub
<cwillu> Vorbote, eh?
<Doctor_Nick> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<Do``> cwillu: oh ok, gimme a sec to reboot then
<Do``> (on the other computer)
<Vorbote> Many crashes in the last days are caused by the gnome 2.26.0 transition.
<JediMaster> hmm forgot the linux box is my router now haha
<Vorbote> gconf keys are not precisely compatible with the previous development versions.
<JediMaster> shows how stable the alpha is =)
<cwillu> extra gconf keys shouldn't cause a crash
<Do``> cwillu: xfix is the best candidate in the recovery menu
<Vorbote> cwillu: you will be surprised.
<cwillu> Vorbote, I will be, but I will also file bugs and watch them be fixed because upgrades are supposed to work
<Vorbote> cwillu: experience before speculation :-)
<cwillu> I mean, a chief benefit of linux in general is supposed to be how you _don't_ have to reinstall your system every 6 months to keep things running at their peak performance
<cwillu> Vorbote, I have a stack of original 4.10 cds
<cwillu> my laptop's been through all the alphas since dapper
<Vorbote> cwillu: and I installed kernel 0.24 in a Sharp 20 Mb palmbook in 1991, so what.
<cwillu> you find me the spec that says 'upgrades aren't expected to work', and I'll believe you
<Do``> cwillu: can you point me to a (few step) guide that would help me switch to vesa? i havent exactly done anything like this before?
<cwillu> Do``, did xfix fire up?
<Do``> cwillu: done that, is that it?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: you should have emailed them to us
<BUGabundo> we made a wall with Old CDs
<Vorbote> cwillu: besides I never told you to reinstall Linux. Cleaning your personal gconf registry is a very usual practice in GNOME, in fact it is easier that cleaning KDE configuration directories.
<bsnider> how do you even know this is a graphics driver issue
<cwillu> Vorbote, from http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading  --> "Upgrades from 8.04 to 8.10 are fully supported"
<JediMaster-> I ran pulseaudio (with no command line params) in one terminal and then ran mplayer in another, it started playing fine, I hit pause then resumed, and the video played a few frames, then froze
<cwillu> BUGabundo, but then I wouldn't have them :)
<cwillu> Do``, try it :p
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<Do``> cwillu: oki
<JediMaster-> "AO: [pulse] Connection died: Connection terminated" scrolls down the screen until I hit ctrl-c on mplayer
<BUGabundo> JediMaster known bug
<JediMaster-> and pulseaudio says:
<JediMaster-> Soft CPU time limit exhausted, terminating.
<JediMaster-> E: cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload.
<JediMaster-> so I presume it's eating 100% cpu time
<Do``> cwillu: same thing :(
<JediMaster-> BUGabundo: what's the bug id?
<Cycom> so.....the alpha-6 folder in /releases/jaunty is gone...
<Cycom> but still no beta folder
<rww> guys it'll be coming out soon quit asking about it k guys
<BUGabundo> JediMaster don't know! too many bugs on audio to know them all
<bsnider> cwillu, all he said is that gnome doesn't load. how do you know this is a graphics driver issue? he hasn't provided enough information to troubleshoot
<JediMaster-> BUGabundo: lol ok, any idea on titles?
<BUGabundo> JediMaster are u using dtchen patched kernel?
<JediMaster-> or what to search for?
<JediMaster-> BUGabundo: no, I couldn't find the details
<BUGabundo>  !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<Do``> bsnider: i get my wallpaper, panels and menus and context menus and stuff are missing, ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt bring me back to login screen, mouse is responsive to movement
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<BUGabundo> get those kernel image
<BUGabundo> and reboot
<BUGabundo> see if it fixes it for you JediMaster
<bsnider> that doesn't sound like a graphics driver issue to me
<Cycom> rww: I'm just saying that currently the alpha6 cd images AREN'T available.
<bsnider> sounds like you're missing gnome packages
<bsnider> which gets into the problematic issue of upgrading. sometimes packages are missed
<Do``> bsnider: is there some sort of a list i could check against in the recovery console?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> i don't know if your sources.list is correct. you might have half jaunty half intrepid
<JediMaster-> BUGabundo: i386 kernel for intel core2 duo?
<JediMaster-> I have the generic SMP one installed ATM
<bsnider> Do``, try cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> what do you have?
<BUGabundo> 32 or 64?
<bsnider> see lots of jaunty in there?
<JediMaster-> 32
<BUGabundo> then get the 32 files
<BUGabundo> and common
<Do``> bsnider: all jaunty
<bsnider> Do``, NO intrepid right? that's the story?
<JediMaster-> BUGabundo: common?
<JediMaster-> BUGabundo: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic_2.6.28-11.38~lp330814crimsun2_i386.deb ?
<Do``> bsnider: there are a few intrepid lines commented, but that's it. every enable repo is jaunty
 * cwillu mutters
<bsnider> ok, you're on the internet?
<BUGabundo> JediMaster all of them for 32 + common
<bsnider> what nvidia card is it?
<Do``> bsnider: 7600gt
<JediMaster-> BUGabundo: I physically don't see the word "common" on the page there
<o0Chris0o> hey
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/linux-headers-2.6.28-11_2.6.28-11.38~lp330814crimsun2_all.deb
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic_2.6.28-11.38~lp330814crimsun2_i386.deb
<bsnider> Do``, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic_2.6.28-11.38~lp330814crimsun2_i386.deb
<bsnider> there should be a line driver "nvidia"
<BUGabundo> JediMaster ^^^
<JediMaster-> right, thanks
<tretle> is anyone else experiencing issues with jaunty not booting up properly, the theme is broken most applets arent working, gstreamer is dead etc
<o0Chris0o> you guys arent going to like what I am going to ask, but here it goes...
<tretle> ?
<Do``> bsnider: rebooted to netroot for internet, 1 sec
<bsnider> tretle, i guess Do`` is
 * lupine_85 boots into jaunty
<JediMaster-> mmmm 1.01MBytes/sec on wget
<lupine_85> let's see how much works at first glance
<JediMaster-> at home =)
<o0Chris0o> how many betas till RC?
<bsnider> o0Chris0o, 19
<Doctor_Nick> CHECK THE RELEASE SCHEDULE
<lupine_85> first impression is that it got the sound and resolution right
<lupine_85> which is more than suse, opensolaris and lenny did :D
<rww> o0Chris0o: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<rww> Doctor_Nick: QUIT SHOUTING
<BUGabundo>  !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<lupine_85> ooh, and wifi
<o0Chris0o> rww: ahh thanks
<lupine_85> +2 ubuntgu
<josh-l> impatient for beta release :(
<JediMaster> ok, rebooting =)
<Do``> bsnider: ok, i dont see nvidia in xorg.conf
<Do``> bsnider: i ran xfix at cwillu's advice earlier
<bsnider> Do``, what's beside the word driver?
<lupine_85> oh good, they turned off the GTK interface for mtr
<Do``> there is no "driver" in xorg.conf
<bsnider> oh, that's good
<Do``> grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> nothing
<JediMaster> what is the difference between the current alpha with apt-get update/upgrade and the new beta?
<bsnider> it will likely pick the nv driver, which should work
<tuxxy__> any news on the beta guys
<rww> lupine_85: mtr-tiny (the one installed with Ubuntu by default) has done that for a while
<rww> JediMaster: nothing
<rww> tuxxy__: every time someone asks, it gets pushed back an hour
<bsnider> Do``, sudo apt-get update
<JediMaster> pfft, just get the alpha and upgrade then guys? =)
<Ienorand> Gosh, this chat really heats up close to release...
<rww> JediMaster: i know rite
<tuxxy__> heh sorry I was afk for a while and just checkin
<Do``> bsnider:  ye, i need some internet for that :) 1 min
<rww> Ienorand: you should see #ubuntu-release-party
<lupine_85> rww, all I know is that on intrepid, "mtr" is GTK
<lupine_85> which is the suck :)
<rww> (when the release comes out, anyway)
<JediMaster> the alpha is pretty stable, or was until 3 weeks ago when pulseaudio started dieing for me lol
<rww> lupine_85: mtr is GTK. mtr-tiny is not. mtr-tiny is the one installed by default
<oobscure> hi all. I see that DVD iso has been published. Is CDs iso going to be published too, or DVD is the only expected medium?
<rww> oobscure: CD iso will get published too
<lupine_85> dunno what happened there then
<oobscure> phew! thanks rww
<BUGabundo> oobscure: still nothng there
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
 * lupine_85 installs, is happy
<calc> the daily from mar 24 is the current beta candidate and most likely will be the beta unless someone reports an OMG bug
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> my guess too
<calc> BUGabundo: its more than just a guess as the staging mirror area has those files named as beta
<BUGabundo> plus no files on the build dds
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: well I've just installed and rebooted
<BUGabundo> inside info
<JediMaster> and guess what?
<calc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/138545/
<calc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/138545/
<rww> oobscure: The sekrit hidden staging place has "730886144 Mar 24 00:39 ubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso"
<BUGabundo> JediMaster: gessing
<calc> oops sorry for double pasting
<JediMaster> I no longer get pulseaudio giving me those errors and neither does mplayer
<rww> oobscure: note 1) CD size, 2) it's the same as the daily
<JediMaster> HOWEVER, videoplayback doesn't resume
<calc> rww: i even grabbed the md5sums for people wondering if somehow managed to be the exact same size but different ;-)
<rww> calc: yeah, i noticed :)
<JediMaster> I can quit and restart mplayer/vlc
<JediMaster> and audio is working still
<JediMaster> but video pausing is still foobared
<Do``> bsnider: ok, got internet, now updating
<BUGabundo> JediMaster: flash is worse!
<BUGabundo> its recent! it was working better last week
<BUGabundo> totem is slowwwww
<Do``> bsnider: update finished, nothing to upgrade
<BUGabundo> vlc works ok
<Vorbote> That's no surprise. The releases are usually a respin of the last known-to-work *daily* You can start installing that one and then rsync it or use jigdo to update it to the beta.
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: hmmm yeah vlc is working, mplayer isn't
<tretle> do`` is the theme messed up?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> me too
<JediMaster> same thing?
<BUGabundo> yep
<JediMaster> video freezes up after pausing
<Do``> tretle: i dont see anything after gnome login than my wallpaper and the mouse pointer
<dtchen> my fixes have been merged into jaunty mainline, so they'll be in -11.38
<JediMaster> well after resuming
<Cycom> rww: how is the disc built anyhow? a compile machine does all the magic compiling?
<tuxxy__> well its gonna be the 27th in 90 mins
<dtchen> now, back to fixing pulseaudio now that the linux task is completed
<calc> Cycom: something like that, there are special scripts that are run to do it
<Vorbote> JediMaster: try using the instructions to enable mplayer in pulseaudio.org. (and do tell us if that works).
<lupine_85> ah, this isn't alpha 6 at all, it's the daily
<lupine_85> that explains why there's only 2 packages to update :D
<Cycom> calc: are they available for viewing and downloading?
<JediMaster> mplayer is useful as I can screen it then ssh into the machine from laptop and screen -x and control it lol
<calc> tuxxy__: won't be the 27th for the release manager for another 8.5hr
<JediMaster> Vorbote: it does appear to use pulseaudio, it just freezes when pausing and resuming
<tuxxy__> I thoguth it was GMT
<calc> Cycom: i don't know never looked at them
<calc> tuxxy__: i think it just ends being before he goes to bed today
<BUGabundo> dtchen: Nice! success so no longer we need to recommend the kernel images?
<Vorbote> JediMaster: that could be caused by the pulseaudio-alsa interface libraries which aren't that great yet. In that case it is a genuine bug.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i will remove them once -11.38 is available in the repositories
<tuxxy__> where is he?
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<bsnider> Do``, uname -r
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: it's working in XBMC too
<dtchen> Vorbote: err, which bug(s)?
<BUGabundo> humm what's that?
<JediMaster> (yes, I know it's not official ubuntu)
<Do``> bsnider: 2.6.28-11-generic
<JediMaster> best media player ever =)
<bsnider> right kernel
<JediMaster> xbox media center
<bsnider> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<tuxxy__> waht timezone is release manager on
<JediMaster> used to have it on my hacked xbox original =)
<BUGabundo> guys calm down! lets enjoy now that dtchen is here
<BUGabundo> so we can fix some audio bugs!
<JediMaster> it si a GREAT media player
<dtchen> huh?
<ActionParsnip3> JediMaster: dont you find it bloated
<Do``> bsnider: done
<BUGabundo> until beta links are available and ppl go mad again
<Vorbote> pulseaudio uses an alsa emulation layer that is presented to alsa-only apps. It is slow as molasses.
<o0Chris0o> !ubuntulooks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntulooks
<o0Chris0o> !package ubuntulooks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bsnider> Do``, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. it might pull in other packages too
<BUGabundo> dtchen: last night I manage to get sound recorder and audacity to work
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip3: it wouldn't run as well mplayer would do on a low spec machine, but this is a core2 duo with 4GB ram, so it runs nicely =)
<Vorbote> At least if you are not using a core 2 duo or better... :-)
<dtchen> Vorbote: worded poorly. rather, native alsa-lib apps are routed through pulseaudio, which uses alsa's raw hw:
<ActionParsnip3> xmbc = http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-71613567533315476
<BUGabundo> it capture both embed mic (left and rigt) and the ear mic too
<calc> tuxxy__: PDT
<Do``> bsnider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1066125 i found this while waiting for the netroot to find a dhcp assigned ip
<BUGabundo> dtchen: but flash is strange
<dtchen> Vorbote: and, of course, you can always opt to redefine {pcm,ctl}.!default
<Do``> bsnider: no, didnt install anything else, all dependencies are met
<BUGabundo> its capturing audio out! changing on pavcontrol
<BUGabundo> doesn't seem to work
<ActionParsnip3> JediMaster: if i didnt mind bloat i'd use kde ;) i hate unnecessary bloat, sucks
<dtchen> Vorbote: i explicitly fixed our pulseaudio packages some months ago to honour ~/.asoundrc (and /etc/asound.conf, of course)
<bsnider> Do``, dkms status
<Vorbote> dtchen: of course. But don't expect Joe Ubuntu to do it without first throwing a tantrum in an IRC channel. :-)
<tuxxy__> calc: no actually its the 27th everywhere at midnight
<dtchen> Vorbote: yeah, well, i appreciate any assistance anyone else can give me, as fixing Ubuntu isn't my dayjob.
<Do``> bsnider: nvidia 180.37, 2.6.27-11-generic, i686: built | nvidia 180.37, 2.6.28-11-generic, i686: installed
<JediMaster> BUGabundo: where did you find the kernel?
<lupine_85> ok, nvidia drivers "just work" too, once installed
<Cycom> dtchen: hey, you know anything about the build scripts for the isos?  I wanted to see how it was done.
<bsnider> Do``, try rebooting in normal mode
<dtchen> Cycom: the livefs ones? not offhand (they've changed somewhat)
<dtchen> JediMaster: which kernel?
<Do``> bsnider: but nothing changed since last time when it was still not okay
<bsnider> Do``, i want a more detailed explanation of what you're seeing
<Do``> bsnider: alrighty
<aid_> calc, how can it be 8.5 hours till the 27th?
<Vorbote> dtchen: personally I haven't fixed it yet in my setup simply because I want to run this crate as close to pristine as possible and catch reproducible bugs, but the pulseaudio freezes are starting to get on my nerves :-)
<BUGabundo> JediMaster: ah? what kernel? dtchen one?
<JediMaster> aye
<dan-ubuntu> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dtchen> Vorbote: the freezes are mostly fixed. i've already submitted and gotten the linux ones included.
<JediMaster> dtchenI guess lol
<dan-ubuntu> !jaunty beta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunty beta
 * JediMaster feels silly now
<rww> aid_: because timezones exist
<dtchen> JediMaster: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<bsnider> dtchen, why isn't alsa 1.0.19 in jaunty?
<dtchen> JediMaster: check the SHA256SUM for the appropriate debs
<JediMaster> dtchen: I know, got it installed =)
<Do``> bsnider: new bootloader -> new login screen with working menus -> login -> my watchmen wallpaper loads after a few seconds, mouse pointer is there
<aid_> yes but which timezone is the release manager in?
<dtchen> bsnider: because it requires changes that are too invasive this late in the development cycle
<Vorbote> dtchen: that's really good news. I could not leave this crate running overnight because somehow pulseaudio would cause the oom-killer to go trigger happy.
<calc> aid_: its only 3:35PM where the release manager lives
<rww> aid_: PDT, apparently
<bsnider> dtchen, changes to pulseaudio?
<JediMaster> dtchen: I presume this is your kernel patch then? I can confirm it fixes the pulseaudio issues I've been having for the last 2-3 weeks
<dtchen> bsnider: kernel-side isn't such a big deal, but user-space side requires a soname bump and corresponding recompile across all libasound2 rdepends
<aid_> calc, ok thanks
<Do``> bsnider: no right click menus, no gnomepanel, no selection box with held down left mouse button, no reaction to ctrl+alt+backspace, no icons on the desktop
<dtchen> bsnider: what about pulseaudio changes?
<Vorbote> dtchen: but the stack traces weren't telling anything significant I'm afraid, just "gnome-session made a boo boo, calling oom-killer"
<dtchen> bsnider: again, updating the entire audio stack is really, really fragile post-Beta
<stanley_> oioi
<aid_> lol
<bsnider> well, alsa 1.0.19 has been out for a while now
<stanley_> LOL
<Do``> bsnider: that's it i guess, that's all i see
<aid_> i need some updates me compiz giving me grief
<stanley_> me bottom givin me grief
<aid_> lol
<dtchen> bsnider: i'm well aware. Feature Freeze came well before 1.0.19 was released.
<bsnider> Do``, does alt+F2 work?
<dan-ubuntu> yes
<stanley_> ctl att backspace dont
<calc> dtchen: and don't the kernel and alsa using try to stay in sync besides that?
<dtchen> bsnider: also, there is no compelling reason to backport 1.0.19 this late in the cycle
<dtchen> calc: absolutely, which is one of the points i made above
<Do``> bsnider: i can hear the hard drives doing something, but no, the window doesnt appear
<calc> dtchen: ah ok i missed that part :)
<dtchen> we've been burned pretty badly in the past when they were desynced
<JediMaster> dtchen: gf says thanks for the kernel patch, we can watch videos without it freezing =)
<Vorbote> dtchen: I was 95% sure it was pulseaudio because the system would be memory starved without touching swap.
<lupine_85> overall, good job so far :)
<bsnider> Do``, what about virtual console? ctrl+alt+F1
<Do``> bsnider: that works
 * lupine_85 checks some niggles from intrepid out
<bsnider> DOare you ok with blowing away your desktop settings?
<Do``> bsnider: sure
<Do``> bsnider: oh 1 thing i forgot, my tv-tuner card is turned on after login, i can hear that too
<bsnider> rm -rf .gconfd
<Do``> bsnider: done
<dtchen> i think you mean ~/.gconf*
<bsnider> yeah that one too
<Do``> i did rm -r .gconfd :)
<bsnider> he's already pointing at home though
<rww> there's a .gconf too
<bsnider> do rm -rf .gconf*
<Do``> done
<bsnider> reboot
<BUGabundo> alt+F2 , type fish, enter! does it work??? not on my system
<rww> BUGabundo: no, because I'm using twm :P
<BUGabundo> doesn't work here either
<BUGabundo> with compiz
<dtchen> Vorbote: they are several remaining PA issues. Is the shm caching a serious issue for you or somethinG?
<phoenixz> Hi there, anybody who can tell me if there are already kubuntu 9.10 repos available?
<phoenixz> and if so, where?
<lupine_85> woo, firefox fixed. and it no longer tries to make me buy MP3 codecs
<bsnider> dtchen, are you basically grabbing the fedora pulseaudio and rebuilding it for ubuntu?
<dtchen> bsnider: uh, no. if only it were that simple.
<bsnider> really. i thought i read that somewhere
<Vorbote> dtchen: I think so. This box has only one 1Gb RAM and that's limiting.
<rww> phoenixz: run "do-release-upgrade -d" at the terminal
<dtchen> bsnider: where? i'd like to beat the tar out of whomever said that.
<moparisthebest> i need a jaunty livecd, where can I find one?
<bsnider> oh i can't remember now. it was a while ago
<Do``> bsnider: same thing :/ except now i dont see my watchmen wallpaper, but instead that new ubuntu wallpaper with the lines on it
<o0Chris0o> !install | moparisthebest
<ubottu> moparisthebest: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<rww> moparisthebest: The beta's coming out soon, so you might want to wait a couple of hours then ask again :)
<the_dark_warrio> is beta launching today?
<moparisthebest> o0Chris0o, i know how to install it, but i need a livecd
<bsnider> i thought fedora was the pulseaudio leader, so i thought it made sense
<dtchen> bsnider: Fedora 11 has a completely upgraded audio stack; Ubuntu 9.04 has so many workarounds for our older audio stack.
<phoenixz> rww: how (un)advisable would it be to do an upgrade now?
<moparisthebest> my computer is hosed now though, and I need a livecd with ext4 support :/
<bsnider> dtchen, can you expand on what you mean by that?
<Vorbote> moparisthebest: search for RIPLinuX 7.8
<dtchen> bsnider: where would you like me to begin?
<phoenixz> rww: as in, how braindead will my laptop end up? just a little retarded, or like a tomato plant?
<JediMaster> dtchen: any chance your patch will make it into the main kernel?
<dtchen> JediMaster: it was merged ~9 hours ago and will appear in -11.38
<rww> moparisthebest: the alpha 6 CDs got taken off the mirrors in preparation for the beta, hence me saying you should probably wait
 * JediMaster cheers for dtchen
<rww> moparisthebest: you could grab a daily CD, I guess. lemmie grab you a URL
<lupine_85> phoenixz, I did an install from the daily literally 10 minutes ago
<lupine_85> it works fine
<lupine_85> 2 upgrades
<moparisthebest> oh, well that explains why i can't find them then
<JediMaster> dtchen: so the next apt-get upgrade should include it then?
<bsnider> dtchen, alright how about this. if fedora can have a totally new stack, why not ubuntu as well? why keep doing workarounds for the old stuff?
<phoenixz> lupine_85: I'll be upgrading from 8.10..
<dtchen> JediMaster: the next *linux* will
<rww> moparisthebest: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/non-ports/daily/current/ is the daily link, but it only has the alternate CD
<JediMaster> that too =)
<lupine_85> phoenixz, ah. I did a fresh install
<hmw> dtchen, i have been asked to point you at my bug report #348979
<dtchen> bsnider: because we have a different release schedule
<JediMaster> dtchen: I understand it's more than just ubuntu, but ubuntu is all that matters ;-)
<lupine_85> hah!
<rww> phoenixz: it should be okay, but jaunty is a developer release, so anything could happen
<dtchen> hmw: please query (privmsg) me with that url; i can't track everything in all the irc channels
<rww> s/is a developer release/is in development/
<lupine_85> JediMaster, ubuntu is some desktop-friendly polish in my view ;)
<bsnider> dtchen, that probably won't keep lennart from badmouthing ubuntu again
<lupine_85> like the chamois cloth that come with my laptop
<josh-l> uggh release beta already
<lupine_85> *ahem*
<phoenixz> rww: :) I know, but then again I also installed KDE 4.0.. after that I can handle everything!
<rww> josh-l: every time you whine about it, it gets pushed back an hour
<dtchen> bsnider: i don't care if he badmouths Ubuntu
<Do``> bsnider: any more ideas i could try?
<JediMaster> josh-l: just get the alpha and dist-upgrade =)
<moparisthebest> thanks rww, a command line is all i need anyway :)
<bsnider> Do``, no change?
<josh-l> JediMaster, yeah too many probs with it on my laptop
<dtchen> bsnider: he doesn't have to handle integration issues in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, ...
<JediMaster> josh-l: been using it for months
<phoenixz> rww: NOT whining here but.. when will betas be available? If its like, tomorrow, I'll wait for those..
<JediMaster> josh-l: but it's no different from an updated alpha
<JediMaster> AFAIK
<Do``> bsnider: i get the new default wallpaper instead of my watchmen wallpaper from before upgrading, but other than that everything is exaclty the same
<josh-l> phoenixz, supposed to be today
<dtchen> bsnider: people who use Ubuntu derivatives and remixes expect their desktops - which don't necessarily use PA - to continue working
<josh-l> but
<josh-l> you never know
<rww> phoenixz: we don't know. Probably some time before the 26th ends everywhere on the planet. Probably before the 26th ends in PDT.
<JediMaster> unless it's installer issues?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: how to put mic audio in here  http://bambuser.com/node/116932 ??
<rww> phoenixz: The announcement will be on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-March/
<phoenixz> rww: ahw, in that case I'd better wait.. why install an alpha today when the beta is there tomorrow... ?
<rww> phoenixz: exactly :)
<lupine_85> fedora is very breakage-happy
<rww> phoenixz: although, upgraded alpha6 is the same as beta, theoretically
<phoenixz> rww: in that case... release that beta already!! :)
<dtchen> BUGabundo: please msg me the url. i can't track it.
<JediMaster> I'm running something like alpha2 lol
<JediMaster> upgraded =)
<lupine_85> it's all the same really
<lupine_85> if the package list is the same, I'm happy
<JediMaster> exactly =)
<bsnider> Do``, well i'd do a clean install. i did do a clean instaqll 2 days ago with no issues
<BUGabundo> dtchen: sent
<phoenixz> rww: might be, but on my internet connection, when I am halfway through upgrading to alpha 6, I can restart everything for the beta..
<josh-l> currently no bugs holding back beta apparently
<aid_> I runnin alpha 6 and got issues with compiz not auto starting at boot even though its in my sessions, have to manually run a compiz --replace
<lupine_85> heh. if lenny's kernel had been .27 I'd still be with them on the laptop, mind ;)
<Do``> bsnider: anything else besides that i could try? i dont have a CD or DVD i could use
<dtchen> lupine_85: if it's really of concern, you can always just use the mainline builds in kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa
<rww> lupine_85: the only reason I'm not running debian stable is because I need a recent version of .27 or higher for wireless. I've been thinking of using it and backporting.
<JediMaster> aid_: sounds familiar, had something like that back in first ubuntu that introduced it, what was that , 7.04 or 7.10?
<josh-l> will ext4 be standard in this next beta?
<josh-l> as in default
<JediMaster> no
<lupine_85> dtchen, nah, the ubuntu .28 is fine
<PhotoJim> you could always compile your own kernel.  you could have 2.6.29 if you wanted.  not terribly hard to do.
<rww> josh-l: no. It won't be default for final Jaunty release either.
<aid_> one of the two Im guessin its an issue thats carried itself over even after updates as many peoples compiz is fine
<bsnider> Do``, do you have a gnome-panel?
<lupine_85> but .26 < is a git for wireless
<Do``> bsnider: no
<lupine_85> and compiling your own is a git for interoperability
<josh-l> rww, ah, for beta release should i install with ext4?
<rww> josh-l: if you want
<lupine_85> josh-l, I did :D
<josh-l> lupine_85, how is it
<lupine_85> doesn't feel particularly different
<dtchen> hmm, i see start.ubuntu.com/9.04 has been updated
<josh-l> any issues Lunar_Lamp
<lupine_85> I'm slightly edgier, that's it
<rww> josh-l: hworks fine for me
<josh-l> okay ill try it
<rww> dtchen: oo, shiny
<lupine_85> if it eats my data, it's no biggy
<josh-l> lupine_85, yeah me too i keep all important data online
<josh-l> gmail mainly
<lupine_85> haha
<bsnider> Do``, it's kind of stupid but i guess you could try installing kde and using that to get a desktop. you might be able to remove all of gnome afterwards and reinstall it
<lupine_85> I run my own services
<lupine_85> safer
<josh-l> lupine_85, safer than google? maybe for privacy but not for backup
<JediMaster> indeed
<Do``> bsnider: after sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop would ubuntu automatically boot into KDE?
<lupine_85> eh, I'm on RAID1 with regular offsite backups
<billybigrigger> Do``, no
<lupine_85> that's good enough for me
<billybigrigger> Do``, you select it in your sessions when GDM starts, like when you login
<JediMaster> I have several ubuntu boxes at home and 6 at work around the world, and I use gmail for domains for all my own sites
<Do``> billybigrigger: okay
<bsnider> Do``, no. you can change it from the login screen
<josh-l> googles going to release a webdrive soon
 * lupine_85 has exim and ?courier?
<lupine_85> problem solved
<Do``> bsnider: ok, i'm already downloading, it's going to take at least 20 minutes
<josh-l> 10 gigs free
<JediMaster> nice
 * lupine_85 pats his 500GB
<phoenixz> Did I understand correctly that ext3 and ext4 are forward and backward compatible? as in, I'd only have to modify my /etc/fstab to mount as ext4 and it should work? and going back should be equal?
<lupine_85> more expensive, of course
<PhotoJim> I think you have to use tunefs to convert it.
<lupine_85> phoenixz, ext3 and ext4 aren't compatible in the same way ext3 and ext2 were
<josh-l> ah apparently google online storage is available now
<bsnider> dtchen, do you happen to know why the ubuntu installer doesn't automatically create a separate partition for /home?
<Do``> bsnider: and what exactly should i do once i have KDE and a working operating system?
<lupine_85> it never has
<JediMaster> I know this is way off-topic, but I'm getting a second 24Mbps adsl line (actually get closer to 11Mbps), can anyone think of a way to combine the two lines (different ISPs) through something like a VPN to a remote machine to get double the bandwidth?
<lupine_85> it's a sensible default configuration IMO
<BUGabundo> dtchen: finally got audio (mic) working
<phoenixz> lupine_85: AFAIK, ext3 is ext2 with a journal somewhere..  but I read that ext4 is ext3, with SOME extras that might prohibit remounting as ext3, but basically it should also be equal..
<lupine_85> JediMaster, you need to have some form of load balancing
<lupine_85> it's generally easier to outsource that to a cisco
<bsnider> Do``, well, you can purge gnome and reinstall it
<Do``> bsnider: ah, oki :)
<lupine_85> phoenixz, no, the physcial data structures on disc are very different
<JediMaster> lupine_85: I was hoping I could actually split the TCP packets down each line though something like a vpn
<lupine_85> you can mount ext3 as ext2; you can't do the same with ext4
<bsnider> Do``, assuming this is a gnome issue, which i'm only about 70% sure of
<lupine_85> JediMaster, mm, possible to do, just a pain
<Do``> bsnider: alright
<lupine_85> IME, anyway
<lupine_85> generally you need to multihome the box then add routing gubbins
<bsnider> Do``, however if kde doesn't work then we can be sure it's not a gnome problem
<lupine_85> oh, forward-compatibility is only lost if you're using extents
 * lupine_85 had assumed extents were mandatory
<phoenixz> lupine_85: so as soon as I am on ext4, there is NO way back in case ubuntu screws up?
<lupine_85> is apparently back-compatible
<irunongames> help
<irunongames> flash on some sites is messed up
<blueyed> irunongames: ex.?
<lupine_85> phoenixz, if the filesystem screws up, chances are you'll not have a filesystem to restore
<irunongames> hulu
<irunongames> ustream
<lupine_85> but if you're not using extents you should be able to use it as an ext3 partition, it seems
<blueyed> url plz
<phoenixz> lupine_85:  That sounds encouraging.. :)
<irunongames> youtube works sometimes
<ripps> I'm not sure if this the place to ask, but I've installed the 2.6.29 Mainline kernel (which works great), the only problem is that the apparmor module fails to load at boot, is there any way to resolve this?
<irunongames> www.hulu.com
<lupine_85> no idea what the defaults are
<irunongames> www.usteram.tv
<irunongames> www.ustream.tv
<phoenixz> lupine_85: so, I can not mount ext4 as ext3, but, I CAN mount ext3 as ext4?
<irunongames> those sites won't work
<lupine_85> phoenixz, if extents are on, yes
<phoenixz> lupine_85: extents?
<phoenixz> looking up..
<lupine_85> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<JediMaster> lupine_85: the trouble is, with loadbalancing it's not going to make much difference as only 2 users at home, and the biggest bandwidth hog is large backups done over the internet from a remote server over ssh
<lupine_85> JediMaster, really you want MLPPP but not many places support that
<lupine_85> and without it, you're unlikely to get 'true' bonding
<JediMaster> yeah, which is why I wanted to replicate that over the top of the standard TCP/IP network
<JediMaster> like some sort of VPN
<phoenixz> oh hell with it... upgrading! :)
<JediMaster> that use two different gateways
<blueyed> irunongames: well, hulu only works in U.S. and ustream works for me on Jaunty. Which distro are you using? Recent updates?
<phoenixz> lupine_85: 9.04 won't automatically upgrade to ext4, right?
<lupine_85> correct
<rww> phoenixz: correct
<irunongames> i got is last night
<irunongames> i installed the updates.... it hink
<irunongames> and i'm in the US
<Do``> bsnider: same thing with KDE
<bsnider> interesting
<irunongames> how do i update
<bsnider> Do``, can you get to the console?
<blueyed> irunongames: Jaunty is still in development, so this may not be the best path to fix this.. Do you remember which updates you've installed?
<blueyed> irunongames: well, why are you in ubuntu+1, when not running Jaunty?
<irunongames> i am on Jaunty
<Do``> bsnider: !
<Do``> bsnider: restarted one more time and now KDE loaded.
<bsnider> oh, that's good
<bsnider> now use jockey to make sure you're using thenvidia driver fromnow on
<Do``> nvidia 180, the recommended, right?
<bsnider> yes
<Do``> because now a different version is in use according to this hardware drivers thingie
<Do``> though none of the 3 available nvidia drivers is shown as active
<bsnider> use the 180 driver
<SnoFox> Anyone know anything about the "window" that's mapped when I hit Ctrl to locate the cursor?
<Do``> ok, restarting
<SnoFox> Compiz is giving it funky effects. xD
<Ienorand> LordKow: Thankyou, got the debugging working as it should with help of your modded command, seems like whatever TJ suspected was indeed the cause...
<blueyed> irunongames: sorry, no clue about what screwed up there. cannot confirm it after all. Please consider reporting a bug about it.
<Do``> bsnider: okay now what? which gnome packages should i purge?
<bsnider> all of them
<Do``> is there like a metapackage or something for all of gnome?
<bsnider> ubuntu-desktop
<Do``> removing that only removes ubuntu-desktop, 57.3kb ;)
<Do``> nothing else
<HolyScott> so the beta is out now?
<aredg> no
<rconan> no
<HolyScott> I would say it is
<rconan> why?
<HolyScott> on torrent.ubunto.com
<Hobbsee> it's not out yet.
<HolyScott> i've found the dvd, the desktop, and the server versions
<rconan> there has been no release to the ubuntu-announce mailing list
<rconan> or whichever one it is
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> the images are there
<crdlb> Do``: reinstalling gnome isn't going to fix anything
<HolyScott> I am not talking about the daily builds
<HolyScott> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/jaunty/desktop/
<rconan> HolyScott: it isn't released
<Do``> crdlb: then what can i try?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: doesn't necessarily mean they're correct
<HolyScott> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/dvd/
<acicula> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/dvd/
<rconan> until the mail to the list it is not out
<crdlb> Do``: what session is the login screen set to?
<Do``> crdlb: k
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: calc said the md5 were the same
<billybigrigger> wow
<acicula> but those are dated 24/26
<acicula> so
<Hobbsee> gee, thanks calc...
<billybigrigger> alpha 6 fresh install, wired ethernet connection not working
<bsnider> Do``, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<HolyScott> so is it in the process of bing put out?
<rconan> HolyScott: it would appear so wouldn't it
<bsnider> Do``, purge the packages as well, get rid of the config files
<acicula> HolyScott: when it's out uou will know
<Do``> bsnider: alrighty
<billybigrigger> i can see the device in lspci, and sudo ifup eth0 gives me Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<billybigrigger> any suggestions?
<HolyScott> would the ps3 alternative be out today also?
<bsnider> Do``, afterwards you can get it all back using the ubuntu-desktop package
<crdlb> Do``: have you tried running 'dbus-launch gnome-session' in the failsafe terminal session?
<billybigrigger> in network manager, if i disable networking, and re-enable, that does nothing either
<rconan> the images are released first for the mirrors to download
<rconan> HolyScott: is there a ps3 alternative?
<Do``> crdlb: no, i havent
 * crdlb can count on his fist the number of times that randomly reinstalling packages fixes things
<crdlb> Do``: so do it :)
<HolyScott> powerpc+ps3 alternative install iso or something
<Do``> crdlb: by failsafe terminal session you mean the recovery console?
<crdlb> Do``: no
<crdlb> Do``: the "failsafe terminal" session at the login screen
<rconan> the powerpc will come out at the same time I imagine
<Do``> crdlb: ok
<irunongames> I found out how to get flash to work! :D
<irunongames> you have to use the un-free flash, just like in 8.04
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> does anyone have the beta yet? i heard that the dev team are having probs getting it up
<mickstephenson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ we have a folder but no files
<HolyScott> i've found a few of them on torrent.ubuntu.com
<rconan> P3ngv1n-Fvck3r: no... it is not out, you cannot guarantee there will not be last minute changes
<Hobbsee> P3ngv1n-Fvck3r: where exactly did you hear that?
<Hobbsee> P3ngv1n-Fvck3r: because you probably shouldn't listen to those people, if they're going to spread such rubbish.
<HolyScott> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/dvd/
<HolyScott> I would say that the dvd version is officially out
<rconan> HolyScott: no... it's not.
<Do``> crdlb: logging in to failsafe drops me back to the login screen after like 0 seconds of black screen
<crdlb> Do``: failsafe terminal, not failsafe gnome?
<crdlb> that indicates some sort of X problem
<Do``> crdlb: there is only 1 "failsafe" in the sessions list on the login screen
<crdlb> hmm, let me look at the menu
 * crdlb will brb
<Do``> session type: default, gnome, kde, secure remove connection, failsafe (previous)
<billybigrigger> how do i find out what module i need to load for my ethernet card?
<bsnider> if he's having an x problem, why is kde working?
<lupine_85> billybigrigger, lspci -> pci:id -> google
<billybigrigger> i have not wired connection, and looking through lsmod i cant see anything to do with my ethernet
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> Hobbsee, i was in here about 5am Pacific time, and someone told me
<lupine_85> generally speaking
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> Hobbsee, dont remember whom tho
<rconan> P3ngv1n-Fvck3r: people talk a lot of crap about ubuntu releases
<rconan> they are overhyped
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> the people or the releases ?  :p
<crdlb> Do``: oh, I bet you're using kdm now
<lupine_85> but the next release will end all forms of slavery forever!
<lupine_85> I heard it on the interwebs
<crdlb> Do``: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<rconan> P3ngv1n-Fvck3r: the people overhype the releases
<crdlb> Do``: and tell it you want it to be the default
<rconan> especially on release day
<billybigrigger> lupine_85, 00:0a.0 is pci id?
<lupine_85> no, that's the bus:id
<lupine_85> pci id is xxxx:xxxx
<lupine_85> might have to add options to lspci to get it
<Do``> crdlb: alright
<rconan> billybigrigger: to be sure you could use -vvnn
<rconan> but that's a lot of output
<lupine_85> -n seems to do the trick
<lupine_85> -nn, in face
<lupine_85> fact*
<billybigrigger> lupine_85, 10de:054c
<billybigrigger> got er, thanks
<HolyScottie> what version of 9.04 are most people waiting for?
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> 64bit.. im feeling brave :)
 * lupine_85 isn't waiting :D
<lupine_85> but I have 64-bit installed from the A-I daily CD
 * rconan isn't waiting but I'd using 64-bit
<rconan> s/'d/s
<Doctor_Nick> WHERE IS IT
<crdlb> eww, nvidia ethernet
<Do``> crdlb: alright, things are happenning
<Doctor_Nick> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Ienorand> billybigrigger: what does "ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1" give you?
<o0Chris0o> !caps | Doctor_Nick
<ubottu> Doctor_Nick: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fosco__> Doctor_Nick, where is what
<Cycom> heh. beta/ is there, but it only contains source/ and source/ is empty.
<Doctor_Nick> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<HolyScottie> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/jaunty/desktop/
<Doctor_Nick> !botabuse | Doctor_Nick
<ubottu> Doctor_Nick, please see my private message
<crdlb> Do``: gnomey things?
<rconan> HolyScottie: we know there's a torrent, we know it may not be the final release. KEep the link to yourself
<HolyScottie> there is an iso in there
<Do``> crdlb: there are a bunch of "deprecated" lines about the murrine configuration's different options, and then now i saw an update-notifier line and a pulseaudio line too
<HolyScottie> not just a torrent
<HolyScottie> a 696meg iso file.
<rconan> still may not be final
<crdlb> Do``: the deprecated murrine lines are normal
<billybigrigger> Ienorand, nothing
<stanley_> 64 bit torrent DVD beta downloads 0.03 percent and stops / cant be the real thing
<billybigrigger> Ienorand, sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1 returns nothing
<Do``> crdlb: but just like before, the DE didnt load, the failsafe terminal's window has a default gnome window frame, it can be moved around, i have a default gnome wallpaper and i heard the default gnome login music
<[reed]> is jaunty beta still today?
<rconan> [reed]: yes
<crdlb> Do``: ok, that's not so bad
<stanley_> prob in a few hours at a guess . sonner the better
<[reed]> ok
<HolyScottie> I am streaming tv w/ the wife, or I would be DLing the iso
<Ienorand> billybigrigger: okay, then it's not the bug I have I think...
<Do``> crdlb: alt+f2 doesnt work to bring up the run application window oh and the failsafe terminal didnt give back the cursor to the prompt
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> do you guys think its safe to start migrating to 64bit now? last time i tried it (7.04) nothing really worked. packages wouldnt install, and things crashed a lot.
<thewrath> why in jaunty can i not get extra visual effects to work?
<crdlb> Do``: the first part is expeted because gnome-panel is not running
<thewrath> do i need to reinstall jaunty
<thewrath> *compiz
<rconan> P3ngv1n-Fvck3r: I've been using 64-bit since 7.10 with no trouble and gentoo before that
<crdlb> Do``: and the second because gnome-session is not supposed to background itself
<Do``> crdlb: alright. what should i do?
<HolyScottie> you need video card drivers for compiz to work
<thewrath> it was working earlier
<thewrath> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> rconan, i used to have trouble with things like skype etc, wouldnt install
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> rconan, that all solved now?
<crdlb> Do``: did you completely reset gconf?
<rconan> I've never used skype, couldn't say
<rconan> I think so
<bsnider> crdlb, yes he did
<Do``> crdlb: deleted .gconfd and .gconf folders, so i assume that did the job
<crdlb> it would indeed
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> rconan, well, i guess il give it a go then
<thewrath> anyone help
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> rconan, 64bit and ext4.. big steps for me :D
<rconan> if you're doing a clean install anyway you may as well try
<thewrath> does anyone know of drivers on that that will work?
 * rconan wont use ext4 until it's default
<rconan> or at least default in *a* distro so it's had more testing
 * dan457 is using XFS instead.
<crdlb> Do``: you may want to get rid of ~/.config/autostart by renaming
<bsnider> thewrath, drivers on what?
<mickstephenson> hmm, before I go ahead with e beta install, does the version of X11 that ubuntu is shipping have proprietary nvidia drivers available at this point?
<crdlb> Do``: and ~/.gnome2/ if that doesn't work
<rconan> mickstephenson: yes
<rconan> in repo
<mickstephenson> thanks
<thewrath> bsnider: i am trying to get compiz to work apparetnly i have the wrong drivers or what not
<crdlb> you may have important data in ~/.gnome2/ so definitely don't just delete it
<Do``> crdlb: ok, 1 sec
<bsnider> thewrath, but what video hardware
<rconan> thewrath: your card should just work out of the box
<thewrath> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<thewrath> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<bsnider> i'm not clear in what state the intel graphics driver is currently in
 * dan457 has 8800GT and 9800GT nvidia's with the 180 binary driver working well.
<crdlb> mickstephenson: not for really old cards though
<thewrath> i get desktop effects could not be enabled
<acicula> thewrath: on jaunty?
<thewrath> yes
<mickstephenson> crdlb: not a problem
<Do``> crdlb: renamed autostart, exited the terminal, now logging in again and starting with that dbus-launch thingie
<rconan> I thought there were other version for older cards in repo?
<dan457> Bug with multiple monitors, but there is a workaround.
<billybigrigger> ok, i see that the module forcedeth is shoing in lsmod, and my ethernet controller is listed in lspci, i just cant seem to get my wired ethernet working, someone want to lend a hand?
<thewrath> acicula: yes sir
<acicula> thewrath: ur using 4500 gma, same as me
<rconan> dan457: I did still get that occasionally with repeat off
<thewrath> acicula: is that a statement or question
<rconan> dan457: while holding alt-NUM
<dan457> rconan, I never get that now.
<acicula> thewrath: statement, anyway, support for it is still crappy afaik
<thewrath> so no compiz
<thewrath> ?
<dan457> rconan,  i'm going to try again next time they update X
 * rconan hopes it's fixed soon
<acicula> thewrath: there's a huge thread about the gpu on the ubuntuforums, have a look there
<rconan> no key repeat is annoying
<Do``> crdlb: now i saw a bit more stuff in the terminal, evolution alarms, tracker daemon messages, a tracker-extract crash, but still no gnome-panel
<thewrath> please spell things out acicula i am still getting back into linux
<thewrath> especiallyw ith jaunty
<thewrath> GPU?
<acicula> thewrath: from what i gathered the gpu does have better support, but during beta actual functioning of it is hit or miss
<acicula> gpu is graphics card
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> where on ubuntu forums is htis
<acicula> somewhere in hardware/laptops probably search on gma 4500
<thewrath> how did u know i was running 4500
<crdlb> Do``: try running 'dbus-launch gnome-session &' instead, then you can try gnome-panel &
<acicula> thewrath: magic 8 ball
<thewrath> ha ha
<rconan> thewrath: you can tell from lspci output
<Ienorand> what is the package for the volume control app called?
<acicula> ^^
<thewrath> i am in there right now
<acicula> what he said
<thewrath> and i dont see anything that says 4500
<Do``> crdlb: gnome-panel & says warning **: cannot register the panel shell: canno connect to the session bus
<acicula> it's the express 4 series
<thewrath> ok
 * rconan is going to bed since he is not actually waiting for the beta...
<crdlb> Do``: hmm, I was afraid of that; it just doesn't want to start outside of a proper session
<crdlb> Do``: so try the real gnome session again
<cwillu> "Your system could be in an unusable state" yay! \o/ :)
<Do``> crdlb: same thing happened as with the failsafe terminal. stops after loading the wallpaper
<crdlb> Do``: if that fails again, then rename ~/.gnome2/
<thewrath> acicula: what do you think about this: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6450032
<Do``> and i renamed .gnome2 already :/
<HolyScottie> the beta page is up
<HolyScottie> can I post that link?
<thewrath> HolyScottie: link us please
<HolyScottie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.04/beta/
 * bruce89 yawns
 * rconan points out that this still isn't final... there is a mailing list announcement :p
<bruce89> nor does it really mean anything
<HolyScottie> which they will make before or after all the servers are uploaded?
<acicula> thewrath: i know better then to waste my time tinkering with graphics drivers. plus the 4500 3d performance is pityfull, if and when it works properly i shall bask in the awesomeness glow that is compiz, untill then it's really not worth the effort.
<rconan> HolyScottie: after
<thewrath> ok
<rconan> but until then there can still be changes
<thewrath> where is the beta page for ubuntu
<thewrath> that was for kubuntu
<acicula> thewrath: unless they actually implement HW decoding support, which is actually usefull
<rconan> I fell into this trap last release
<thewrath> acicula: all right. thank you sir for your help
<HolyScottie> thanks for asking
<HolyScottie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/
<rconan> downloaded all 6 cd images then discovered 4 had changed or something
<crdlb> Do``: ergh, have you tried creating a new user?
<thewrath> its not up  yet
<Do``> crdlb: no, actually i dont know how to do that without gnome :D
<HolyScottie> ubunuted is being ULed right now
<thewrath> ULed?
<acicula> uploaded
<bruce89> Do``: adduser
<rconan> HolyScottie: you clearly have too much spare time :p
<crdlb> Do``: sudo adduser <username>
<HolyScottie> so I shouldnt say i've been looking since midnight last night.
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> HolyScottie: how do you know its being uploaded?
<HolyScottie> cause everytime I refresh they is something new added?
 * bruce89 remembers all the excitement about Hardy's release
<bruce89> people thought it was to be released at 00:00 exactly
<bruce89> since the calendar on the fridge said so
<rconan> I got excited about hardy
<bsnider> Do``, you can create a new account from kde
<rconan> I was expecting an awesome release
<rconan> and was dissapointed
 * bruce89 is not surprised
<rconan> still... it gets better every time I think
<Do``> bsnider: ye :)
<rconan> time for bedcvertainly
<rconan> 'night
<bruce89> apart from Jaunty's notification system of course
<Do``> crdlb: new account loaded gnome desktop.. :D
<bsnider> i wouldn't have bet on that one
<o0Chris0o> uncustomizable notifcation system
<bsnider> you already blew away everything gnome really cares about
<Do``> :D
<rconan> HolyScottie: and just to really excite you: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/
<qixcom> amd64 of the beta is up now but not x86
<bruce89> bsnider: GNOME?
<Do``> crdlb:  now it's a matter of finding which of my settings is the problem
<billybigrigger> the beta pages are there, no images though
<thewrath> how do i bcakup my private keys and move themt o another machine?
<bsnider> bruce89, huh?
<thewrath> just wondering scine i am in jaunty atnm
<bruce89> bsnider: this new notification system is not GNOME's fault
<HolyScottie> so if I DL now before the rush, I can compare the hash file later to make sure I have the final?
<bsnider> bruce89, i wasn't involved in your conversation. i was talking about something else
<bruce89> HolyScottie: have you got Jaunty already?
<billybigrigger> HolyScottie, if you were to download the alpha 6 image, and upgrade via apt, you will have the same version as the beta cd
<qixcom> billybigrigger - the amd64bit images are there
<bruce89> bsnider: oops, sirry
<HolyScottie> will the apt-get updates be out today also?
<Ienorand> Has brasero been removed now all of a sudden?
<acicula> HolyScottie: they have been out for ever
<HolyScottie> but I am in a different distro right now, so I want the iso to do a clean install
<billybigrigger> qixcom, haha they weren't 1 min ago for me :P downloading now
<bruce89> Ienorand: shouldn't have been
<qixcom> looks like the x86 is up now too
 * bruce89 still has the Intrepid beta CD, no need for me to download CDs any more
<thewrath> ITS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<qixcom> downloading as we speak
<thewrath> sorry for caps
<bruce89> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ienorand> bruce89: Dunno but looks like the nautilus CD/DVD creator got installed and brasero removed in some update, presumably recent...
<thewrath> oh only live cds
<thewrath> right now
<thewrath> i dont want a live cd i want the real thing
<bruce89> Ienorand: well, that's not supposed to happen
<thewrath> qixcom: u download hte live cd
<Cycom> it's partially up.
<HolyScottie> um, is there a cd release of ubuntu 9.04 or is it dvd only?
<acicula> thewrath: livecd is the real deal.
<thewrath> so i can isntall from taht
<qixcom> downloading live dvd
<acicula> thewrath: samething
<thewrath> how would i upgrade then from the alpha to the beta
<acicula> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-27
<bruce89> arghh
<thewrath> what about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hggdh> better
<thewrath> i was told what you said wont get everything
<acicula> so do a dist-upgrade
<thewrath> i was not sure
<hggdh> aye
<qixcom> need to label the cd this time so I dont loose it in a 200 pile of blank dvd's again :D :P Been using an old hardy cd to install the last few times and its a pain having to run update-manager -d twice
 * bruce89 doesn't get why people can't grasp the concept of development releases
<thewrath> acicula: whats the difference between teh two
<acicula> though you are already on jaunty so dunno why that differs
<thewrath> what are people's download speeds
<Cycom> 600KB/sec
<qixcom> 311KB/s
<Cycom> I was at 1MB, but that dropped pretty fast :)
<hggdh> 2.7MB/s
<thewrath> lucky
<bruce89> 0.0
<thewrath> ill be back
<hggdh> LOL
<o0Chris0o> when is the sourch going to be available for apt-get
<Cycom> I'm flirting with 1MB pretty often though.
<thewrath> i am going to go to into windows
<bruce89> excluding the IRC traffic
<Cycom> the torrent doesn't seem to have anyone on it yet, but I'm going to download and seed it.
<hggdh> oh, I did not add my IRC in
<acicula> 2Mb/s
<acicula> doesnt seem that crowded on the main server
<funkyHat> Why are there only DVD images on this page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/ ?
<acicula> so much for the rush ;)
<Cycom> it seems only the amd64 version is up now, yes?
<josh-l> beta has been released for ubuntu... kubuntu?
<qixcom> Cycom - x86 is up too
<josh-l> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/
<Cycom> qixcom: ah, seems to have just hit
<acicula> why do people go for the images instead of just updating/upgrading ?
<josh-l> acicula, because some of us are running 8.10
<josh-l> duh
<Cycom> acicula: I'm just torrenting them so I can seed.
<acicula> josh-l: so
<Cycom> josh-l: you can upgrade from 8.10...
<qixcom> because sometimes its best to do a fresh install
<Cycom> josh-l: that was acicula's point.
<funkyHat> acicula: I've only tested in a VM so far, and currently my Jaunty VM is broken
<sstoveld> hey guys, is there a problem with vsftpd and jaunty?
<josh-l> yeah i like to do fresh installs whenever possible
<kneeki> I just realized the beta download is 4.3Gb
<josh-l> so is the kubuntu image out?
<funkyHat> acicula: also I'm planning to test it's working proerly with the liveCD before I upgrade and possibly break my PC too ;)
<Cycom> I'm not seeing much activity on the torrents.  are there actual seeds out there?
<Cycom> oops! the i386 one just perked up!
<Cycom> and back down.
<HolyScottie> cd or dvd?
<Cycom> dvd.
<Cycom> is there even a CD image?
<funkyHat> CDs would be awesome, I don't have a DVD burner
<bruce89> acicula: apparently, some people don't think updates are the same thing
<acicula> idunno, ran feisty and upgraded that untill the disk broke last december :/ apart from upgrading to early toalpha/beta i never ran into much trouble
<HolyScottie> I see all the dvds, is there gonna be a cd release?
<josh-l> anyone know? is the kubuntu beta image out?
<jblackhall> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<acicula> bruce89: well admitedly there is some crud i suppose, but it's marginal in my experience
<bruce89> not if you're careful
<funkyHat> When I actually decide to upgrade I'll just be doing a dist-upgrade
 * bruce89 sets as many packages in aptitude as auto-installed
<funkyHat> But I'm not sure I'll upgrade to Jaunty at all, I don't like the sound of what's happened to update-manager (I'll have to see how it looks on the live cd)
<josh-l> it is out
<josh-l> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/beta/
<acicula> i need jaunty for better support for the Gm45 chipset and intel 5100 driver :/
<Cycom> heh. and now the mirror drops to 200k/s or less.
<bruce89> funkyHat: it can be disabled (thankfully)
<jblackhall> josh-l: just posted that :)
<funkyHat> bruce89: can the icon be enabled as well? if not I'll live with it but I'd like it
<josh-l> jblackhall, oh missed it
<bruce89> funkyHat: disabling the braindead thing re-enables the icon
<Cycom> hey, anyone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/343067?  I'm hoping for a "confirmed" here.  All you need is an ISO image of a backed up DVD.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343067 in totem "Playing a DVD iso in totem causes the iso to be mounted in .gvfs and not played." [Low,Incomplete]
<funkyHat> Also I hear fglrx is broken
<funkyHat> bruce89: cool :)
<bromic94> i might just download it tomorrow at work
<josh-l> jblackhall, wait where
<HolyScottie> well I'm DLing a CD version of kubuntu for my netbook.
<bruce89> funkyHat: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<jblackhall> josh-l: 19:08
<bruce89> jblackhall: I make it 00:12
<funkyHat> bruce89: cheers, I'll make a note of that :)
<Cycom> bruce89: does that return the actual icon, or...
<funkyHat> Anyone know how the open source ati drivers are doing in Jaunty?
<bruce89> Cycom: gets rid of auto-launching and re-enables the icon
<Cycom> bruce89: great. I missed my icon :)
<Cycom> bruce89: I understand the concept of trying to annoy the user as little as possible, but I would rather be annoyed and know when updates are there :)
<Ienorand> May I, on the subject of upd-man advertise: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18460/
<Cycom> HAHAHA! I'm UPLOADING the i386 image 2 to 3x the speed I'm DOWNLOADING it at!
<bruce89> Cycom: I'm of the school of find auto-opening windows appearing being annoying
<Cycom> bruce89: ditto.
<Cycom> "whoops, clicked something on a window that just popped open.  pity I couldn't read it first"
<bruce89> even if they are in the background
<Do``> crdlb: bsnider: thanks for your help, i think i'll continue tomorrow with a brute force check to see which folders removed from my home directory fixes the login. thanks once again
<bruce89> also why the new notifications are useless too
<bsnider> bruce89, what problem do you have with the notification system?
<funkyHat> I really like notify-osd though, I've been using it in 8.10 for a couple of weeks
<bruce89> no features
<bruce89> no queuing
<bruce89> no theming
<fosco__> but they are nice :)
<bruce89> essentially requires compositing
<thewrath> i am getting really slow download speeds but i think that is becuase of our neetwork here
<thewrath> nad how its set up
<bruce89> can't be attached to widgets
<Cycom> somebody on the torrent is loving me about now.
<thewrath> why
<thewrath> why do you say taht Cycom
<Cycom> they got 287kb/s from me for a minute or two :)
<Cycom> I haven't changed my limites or anything, I think the segment finished.
<Cycom> limits*
<bsnider> bruce89, what sort of features do you want the system to have?
<mickstephenson> 16kb/s :( 2 days, 12 hours remaining
<bruce89> bsnider: the ones the old one had; attaching to widgets, and actions
<bruce89> bsnider: timeouts
<bsnider> i like it the way it is
<bruce89> and the fact that programs have to be patch to "work"
<Cycom> the amd64 torrent seems pretty dead.
<josh-l> yeah totally
<bsnider> but i have a real graphics driver so i guess the compositing thing doesn't bother me
<Cycom> is there not a seed for it?
<bruce89> gnome-mount now has a window that appears when a drive is being unmounted because notify-osd doesn't do timeouts
<JediMaster> where would be a good place to ask about setting up ubuntu for a complicated network (multi link ppp over tcp/ip)?
<josh-l> Cycom, oddly not
<Cycom> josh-l: that's problematic.
<josh-l> indeed
<Cycom> would it be possible for me to just dump my completed iso in the folder where the torrent is and seed that?
<Cycom> (once it downloads from a proper mirror)
<bruce89> yes
<Halow> Cycom: Yeah. I did that once or twice.
<Cycom> ok. I'll do that if the dvd image finishes in a timely fashion.  looking at about 4 hrs right now.
<josh-l> wow
<josh-l> im looking at 2
<Doctor_Nick> JOOSE
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> yes..finally.. downloading beta now :D
<Cycom> is there anything new from yesterday on the update mirrors?
<thewrath> how big are the betas
<thewrath> other sites that have them on torrents i see are like 500-=700MB
<Cycom> 4.3gb for x86 and x64, I think
<thewrath> on the ubuntu its 4.3Gb
<thewrath> whats the different between teh two
<thewrath> https://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=Ubuntu shows 9.04 betas being 500-700MB
<bruce89> sigh
<bruce89> one's a DVD ISO, the other is a CD
<Cycom> thewrath: likely fake.
<thewrath> oh ok
<Cameron> is the beta out ?
<Doctor_Nick> is ther a torrent
<Cameron> I can see DVDs here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/ but no CD ISOs
<thewrath> beta is out
<Cycom> perhaps it's time to update the topic?
<thewrath> Cycom: most likely
<thewrath> clear
<thewrath> wow i started at 12.1kb
<jblackhall> josh-l: whoops, I thought that was the releases.ubuntu.com link.  my mistake
<thewrath> lol
<jblackhall> Cameron: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<Cameron> jblackhall: taa
<HolyScottie> I am getting a 250kb dl
<thewrath> i am at o B/s
<thewrath> this is rediculous
<HolyScottie> I need to get 3 iso's
<thewrath> the servers will mostl likely go down
<HolyScottie> for the ps3, the netbook, and possibly my desktop
<thewrath> just bc of all the triffic
<thewrath> wh y is it do big
<HolyScottie> then I will have th DL all 3 again because I am DLing fakes
<bruce89> jigdo!
<o0Chris0o> HolyScottie: now that would be funny
<HolyScottie> oh well
<HolyScottie> but I have a change of getting them sooner and quicker
<HolyScottie> I'll just compare md5's before I comit to installing
<Cycom> I'm rather suprised that amd64 is seeing so little activity on the torrent.
<thewrath> wow
<HolyScottie> but there are no release notes yet with known issues?
<thewrath> i have amd64 aand i386
<thewrath> the machinet hat will get this relaese of ubuntu on it will be the i386
<thewrath> when will i be able to do my update to my alpha relase
<bruce89> !jigdo
<ubottu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<thewrath> bruce89: i can do sud apt-get dist-upgrade?
<thewrath> what all in the release
<bruce89> thewrath: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<bazookatooth> whats going on w/ the beta release?
<thewrath> whats the safe upgrade?
<thewrath> bruce89:
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Beta CD Images Available at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Please read Beta release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta  | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support
<aschmitz> thewrath: safe-upgrade doesn't remove packages in order to do the upgrade, even if it thinks it should.
<thewrath> is that good everytime>
<aschmitz> thewrath: It's safer with a beta/etc upgrade, but it's not necessarily best.
 * bruce89 just uses aptitude's UI, so I know what it is doing
<khear> can i use the usb-creator available from intrepid repositories to get the jaunty iso image on a usb stick?
<Cycom> khear: worked fine for me. your milage my vary
<HolyScottie> so does this mean I had a heads up on the right version?
<bruce89> !usb-creator intrepid-backports
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bruce89> !info usb-creator intrepid-backports
<ubottu> Package usb-creator does not exist in intrepid-backports
<bruce89> !info usb-creator intrepid-updates
<ubottu> 'intrepid-updates' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<khear> Cycom: thanks, i'll give it a try then
<thewrath> i know there are freezes on stuff
<thewrath> like the resposititories
<thewrath> teh restricted moduels in particular when willt eh freeze be lifted?
<bruce89> after release
<thewrath> the final whcih is what april 23?
<bruce89> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<cousteau> why isn't there any jaunty beta desktop CD yet?
<bazookatooth> baw
<LjL> cousteau: says who there isn't?
<bruce89> bazookatooth: I didn't know you could speak 'Weegie
<o0Chris0o> LjL: is the source available through apt-get?
<LjL> o0Chris0o: what source?
<cousteau> there's a MID edition, Notebook-remix, and even a SD card version, but I can't find the desktop CD
<LjL> cousteau: /topic
<Cycom> I think he means they are DVD images, not CD images
<cousteau> "there" = http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/
<LjL> Cycom: no, there are CD images
<LjL> cousteau: type /topic
 * cwillu burns an 8.10 livecd
<o0Chris0o> LjL: whatever it uses to download/install through apt-get
<cousteau> ok, ok, I just saw it
<bazookatooth> are all of the issues cleared up w/ ext4?
<LjL> o0Chris0o: i'm not following you
<cwillu> bazookatooth, a while ago
<o0Chris0o> LjL: if I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I still get nothing
<LjL> o0Chris0o: apt-get dist-upgrade will *never* upgrade you to a new release.
<thewrath> bruce89: how faster after the release is stuff released
<o0Chris0o> hrmm
<LjL> besides, Jaunty isn't out, so it'll never upgrade unless you explicitly specify it
<LjL> !upgrade | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<LjL> and DON'T UPGRADE unless it's a test system.
<cwillu> bazookatooth, specifically, sane but incorrect programs have a workaround in place in the kernel to make them work properly, and insane and incorrect programs were always broken, and so remain broken
<Cycom> LjL: I'm looking at the mirror right now.  there are mid and netbook remix USB images, and the liveDVD images.  NOT cd images.
<thewrath> where can i see the features in jaunty
<bruce89> thewrath: not very
<LjL> Cycom: " ubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso " sounds like a desktop CD image to me.
<cwillu> bazookatooth, none of the major packages are in the 'insane and incorrect category'
<thewrath> the reason i ask bruce89 is there is sometihng in there that i am waiting for for the computer i am on now when i boot into ubuntu
<fosco__> thewrath, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<bruce89> thewrath: being?
<cousteau> (http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ and not http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/)
<Cycom> LjL: AHA! I was looking at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/
<thewrath> it deals with a bug hold on let me get it for u
<LjL> meh
<o0Chris0o> LjL: hmm its not listed on how to upgrade
<LjL> there's a REASON i said to look at the /topic
<LjL> o0Chris0o: no, of course it's not. it's not out.
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907
<LjL> ^^^^
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305907 in linux-restricted-modules "Complete system freeze when trying to connect to WPA2 network" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Cycom> LjL: well for the past three hours people have been pointing to the cdimage mirrors.
<thewrath> bruce89: that is the bug that one of the restricted modules helps me with
<o0Chris0o> LjL: well I know this...I want the beta
<o0Chris0o> lol
<o0Chris0o> I am asking how do I upgrade to it
<Cycom> which brings us to the point: why DOES the cdimage mirror have only the dvds?
<cousteau> o0Chris0o: sudo update-manager -d, I think
<dan457> o0Chris0o, ok just het alt-f2 and type in update-manager -d
<cousteau> or download, mount and install the alternate CD
<dan457> -d makes it show devel versions....
<bruce89> o0Chris0o: or indeed do-release-upgrade -d for a CLI version
<cousteau> I mean, download, mount and run it
<cousteau> (it includes an upgrade program)
<thewrath> what do yoiu think of that bruce89 ?
<o0Chris0o> didnt' work
<cwillu> LjL, what do you suppose the odds are that somebody could note in the release notes the existence of the magic sysrq key combo for killing whatever is on the current vterm as a replacement for ctrl-alt-backspace?
<bruce89> thewrath: not fixed until "Fix Released"
<thewrath> true
<thewrath> but he said unofficially its in there
<bruce89> one way to find out
<thewrath> what does Triaged mean
<thewrath> what is that bruce89 ?
<LjL> cwillu: almost the same as the chances that we won't use the new sysrq factoid enough times a day to know it by heart
 * cwillu parses
<bruce89> thewrath: It's been looked at
<thewrath> i mean fix committed?
<LjL> cwillu: "very low"
 * cwillu parses that as "slim to nil"?
<LjL> cwillu: yes, that works too
<bruce89> thewrath: in revision control
<bruce89> not yet packaged
<thewrath> as well as triage\d
<thewrath> where can i find where a ll the bug stsus are
<Cycom> out of curiosity, how can you tell if you're still on alpha6 or on the beta?
<o0Chris0o> ok....I have alpha 6, how do I upgrade to beta? Do I have to download the iso?
<bruce89> thewrath: at the top
<LjL> o0Chris0o: you don't have to do anything. you're already running the beta.
<bruce89> Cycom: you don't really
<thewrath> what all the status mean
<o0Chris0o> LjL: :D oh lol
<LjL> Cycom: just ensure you're up to date on synaptic or apt-get.
<bruce89> may have to say it here too
<LjL> o0Chris0o: you didn't *specify* you were already on Jaunty to begin with...
<Cycom> LjL: bruce89: but there's nothing like the debian-version file for ubuntu?
<bruce89> It's just a load of people agreeing that a specific versions of packages are to be jointly called a beta
<o0Chris0o> LjL: sorry for the confusion
<LjL> Cycom: lsb_release -a might or might not show it, i don't know
<Cycom> LjL: nope! just Release: 9.04 and Description: Ubuntu jaunty (development branch)
<Riesh> Before i got daily several updates, but now already two days no updates. How come? ... bugs get more difficult to repair ?
<bruce89> Cycom: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<bruce89> Riesh: beta freeze
<Riesh> bruce89: meaning?
<bruce89> !freeze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeze
<Cycom> bruce89: 0 packages upgrade, newly installed, etc.
<cwillu> Riesh, basically, we stop accepting updates except for the most critical, so that we can have a relatively known good cd for people to work with
<bruce89> Riesh: no packages are allowed in unless they fix something that's needed for the beta
<danbeck> where is bazookatooth
<Cycom> bruce89: so there's no major changes since yesterday?
<bruce89> Cycom: meaning you have the latest updates
<bruce89> Cycom: evidently not
<o0Chris0o> LjL: for future reference whats the command I can input into the terminal to see what version I have?
<Cycom> bruce89: ok cool :)
<LjL> o0Chris0o: lsb_release -a, but as Cycom just said, that doesn't really tell you whether you're on an alpha or a beta
<thewrath> where can i find what all the bug status' mean./ i dont see it at the top bruce89
<Riesh> Hmmm, OK thanks guy for this explenation
<maxb> At some point in the next ~24 hours or thereabouts, I'd expect a sudden burst of updates when the freeze is lifted :-)
<joerlend_> I just visited cdimage.u-c to look for beta images, and I found only DVDs for i386 and 64bit.. Are CD images on their way, or have they been dropped?
<Cycom> I still can't get anyone to confirm my bug.
<danbeck> confirmed
<Riesh> s/guy/guys :-)
<bruce89> thewrath: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses
<Cycom> joerlend_: check the mirror in the /topic rather than whichever one you're on.
<cwillu> Cycom, what bug?
<Xisdibik> dtchen: by any chance did your fix for the sound get put into the beta?
<thewrath> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses
<Cycom> cwillu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/343067
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343067 in totem "Playing a DVD iso in totem causes the iso to be mounted in .gvfs and not played." [Low,Incomplete]
<dan457> Xisdibik, no it did not.
<joerlend_> Cycom: ah. Thanks :) It's weird, though, that cdimage.ubuntu.com has all other types of images but cd images? :)
<Xisdibik> dan457: will it be in the final release? :p
<Cycom> joerlend_: that's what I said! LjL take note! :)
<LjL> Cycom: i don't make the website, i just make the TOPIC :P
<Cycom> cwillu: I was a little bothered that all I could get was a "works fine here"
<r0b> is the beta out yet?
<HolyScottie> topic
<joerlend_> r0b: yes.
<dan457> Xisdibik, I'm sure it will be in one of the updates soon.  I just downloaded and installed his myself so i'm technicaly running a newer kernel than the beta.
<cwillu> Cycom, set the status back to new or confirmed if you need more information from the people who asked you for more information
<dan457> My sound is clearer with his kernel update
<Xisdibik> dan457: have you by any chance noticed any graphical bugs with the beta/alpha?
<Xisdibik> most prominant in Skype
<cwillu> Cycom, that said, investigate the synaptic for packages that might be related to the line "missing plugin:  ..."
<thewrath> dan457: what kernal update
<dan457> Xisdibik, I don't use skype here, but on one intel laptop some... on my other boxes, none.
<thewrath> that one that ocmes iwht 9.04 beta
<Cycom> cwillu: the person who needed more information suggested I assign it to upstream and then appears to have unsubscribed.
<cwillu> Cycom, doesn't change what you need to do
<Halow> Xisdibik: What kind of graphical bugs? I use Skype (sometimes).
<dan457> thewrath, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<Cycom> cwillu: the missing plugin problem only appears with gstreamer, and appears unrelated, since totem-xine plays the dvd fine.
<Xisdibik> Halow: when i bring up a chat window from being minimized to panel,  some of the text is distoryed into lines (looks like someone had fun with the eraser+paint tool or something from gimp
<thewrath> oh ok
<Xisdibik> Halow: reminimizing/maximizing doesnt fix it, but scrolling up past it, and back down does.
<thewrath> dan457: my audio in 9.04 will work through headphoens only and not through the computer speakers
<cwillu> Cycom, so what?
<thewrath> would that fix it?
<cwillu> Cycom, xine is the workaround, and I'm telling you that it seems like the plugin issue might be related to the core of the problem
<cwillu> Cycom, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<dan457> thewrath,  not sure if your bug was included in that fix.  would not hurt to try it.
<Cycom> cwillu: and medibuntu.
<Halow> Xisdibik: Hm. That's not happened to me. I've only noticed the notification area icon acts funny.
<dan457> thewrath, it fixed some stactic and poping for me here.  (ati/intel HD audio)
<Xisdibik> Halow: that happens if you use Black as the background color (even if u have an image overlayed on top),  try changing it to blue or some other color, should fix it
<Halow> Xisdibik: It tends to borrow from surrounding icons for me, no matter what panel color I use (which is usually transparent).
<Xisdibik> Halow: not the panel color, the background color of the desktop, i know what u mean abot borrowing icons from the side, happened to me all the time in Linux Mint
<josh-l> is ext4 pretty solid?
<Xisdibik> Halow: and someone told me to try changing the background color, and it seemed to solve it, and havnt had the prob elsewhere
<dan457> I wouldn't trust it to a mission critcal box yet
<Halow> Xisdibik: Ah. I see. I've tried it with the default theme, but even that acts funny. I've never seen that icon behave with the large array of backgrounds I've thrown at it.
<josh-l> dan457, how about for a desktop box
<Xisdibik> Halow: id take the notification bug anyday over text in the chat boxes being distorted and unreadable sometimes ;D
<dan457> josh-l, ya, it works ok enough for your desktop.
<Xisdibik> Halow: though i am running on a netbook, so maybe its just a driver bug?
<josh-l> cool good to know i'll be using it when i reinstall jaunty then dan457
<Halow> Xisdibik: Could be! I blame Skype anyway. ;)
<dan457> josh-l, make sure you reinstall grub if updating or you cannot boot ext4
<dan457> josh-l, clean install of course not an issue.
<josh-l> dan457, I was just going to install ext4 from first install, is that not possible yet?
<Xisdibik> dan457: ext4 is bootable now?
<dan457> Xisdibik, yes, with the new grub.
<dan457> Xisdibik, from alpha5 or beta disk.
<r0b> the update-manager -d doesnt show the beta upgrade option?
<Xisdibik> im getting the beta iso as we speak D:
<josh-l> dan457, so from a clean install it will boot right up (clean install from beta?)
<dan457> Xisdibik, then you are fine.
<dan457> josh-l, yes
<josh-l> ah cool
<cwillu> Xisdibik, yes, grub grew ext4 support
<dan457> josh-l, I had ext4 booting fine a couple apha's ago
<josh-l> sweet
<Xisdibik> dan457: you been seeing noticible speedup from having boot be ext4?
<dan457> This box is still ext3, I have 1 ext4, and the rest boot XLS
<Halow> Been booting ext4 since I started playing with the alphas (a4).
<dan457> Xisdibik, its a bit faster.  not huge for me though.
<cwillu> dan457, you boot off excel spreadsheets? :p
<Cycom> is there a way to disable gvfs-acrhive backend?
<dan457> oops.. lol
<r0b> how do i upgrade to the beta from the alpha, update-manager -d doesnt show the upgrade option to beta?
<Xisdibik> lolol
<cwillu> r0b, the beta is the same release as the alpha, if you update in update-manager, then you're running the beta
<Xisdibik> cwillu: Spreadsheets are the new thing, get with the program  ;)
<maxb> r0b: alpha -> beta is not a distribution upgrade, it's just some updates
<JanPeter> so the only differences between the alpha6 and beta= cloud computing and mail servers?
<r0b> ok then i didnt get any updates, whats up with that
<JanPeter> I haven't had anything on my update manager in days either..
<dan457> XFS is what I ment to say earlier
<cwillu> JanPeter, because we've been in freeze for the beta, only critical bug fixes are being allowed until after the beta is released (i.e., just now), so that the beta is in a known-good condition
<josh-l> whats your download rates from torrent right now?
<dan457> 400kps
<danbeck> anyone in here with a mini9 having any luck with the beta?
<tuxxy__> what has the beta been released
<JanPeter> looks like im keeping alpha 6 til april
<dan457> About to be seeding... going to leave that up for a wile.
<josh-l> dan457, ubuntu, or a variation
<cwillu> JanPeter, reread what I just said to r0b
<JanPeter> yeah i heard
<dan457> josh-l, the main CD's.. 32 and 64 bit
<cwillu> so, if you've updated, then you're running the beta
<JanPeter> i meant beta i guess
<JanPeter> but not a huge difference
<r0b> no updates http://pastebin.com/m93cc38b
<tuxxy__> why do I have no updates
<r0b> shouldnt there be updates from alpha to beta?
<JanPeter> because technically the beta was reached a few days ago
<cwillu> r0b, you already got them, the last time you updated
<cwillu> things slow down the days before a release, they don't speed up
<josh-l> dan457, dvds right
 * crdlb wonders why there are so many first-timers this cycle :P
<crdlb> was intrepid really that bad?
<dan457> josh-l, no the CD's
<cwillu> no, it was that good, and we're gaining market share :p
<josh-l> dan457, i dont see them available
<dan457> josh-l, then you are looking at the wrong site
<cwillu> josh-l, don't go looking for images on cdimage.ubuntu, that's not where they are
<cwillu> read the topic :)
<dan457> josh-l, http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<JanPeter> been messing with ubuntu for years, just never stayed with it for more than a few months before checking out other distros
<Hobbsee> crdlb: i presume it's because of the new notifications, or something.  or just general bling
<bruce89> funny, as I find it all rather painful
<crdlb> heh, 600KB up 150KB down :(
<dan457> i386 down, amd64 to go......
<sagredo> anyone get compiz working on 9.04?
<dan457> Yes
<sagredo> dan, can you advise me as to how
<scream> How do I Alpha 6 -> Beta
<sagredo> ?
<scream> Upgrade that way?
<cwillu> scream, have you updated recently?
<bruce89> arggh
<cwillu> scream, if so, then you're on the beta
<dan457> sagredo, just turned it on and it worked for me.  lol
<cwillu> scream, your penance will be to stick around here for 10 minutes, and answer that same question once per minute :p
<sagredo> dan457: nice
<dan457> running nvidio here though
<dan457> nvidia
<sagredo> nice
<cwillu> ne2k is a 10mbit card, isn't it?
<scream> cwillu, my system is up to date then, I'm beta.
<scream> I'll make an alias to answer the question.\
<dan457> Yes scream
<scream> brb
<JanPeter> they could mention something with the release notes about alpha -> beta
<JanPeter> only makes sense..
<dan457> All my boxes are beta now.  just downloading the CD's for my case.....
<bruce89> they just assume people understand
<dan457> most of the time I install from usb.  faster, more reliable, and I can add the updates already....
<dan457> bruce89, but with a growing user base, always plenty of new ppl. who don't know...
<bruce89> dan457: it's been that way for 4.5 years now
<dan457> This is the most stable pre-release i've seen in a wile.  I'm sure a lot more will be tempted to grab it than usual.
 * bruce89 just hopes people realise that auto-launching is crazy
<lifi> were there any updates since beta release?
<JanPeter> no
<billybigrigger> lol beta release was what? an hour ago?
<dan457> lifi, no wait a day or 2 and you will see updates again
 * cwillu hopes that nobody listens to bruce89 
 * JanPeter listens carefully
 * bruce89 doesn't say anything,
 * cwillu doesn't either
 * cwillu listens to the crickets
 * dan457 is just sitting here watching ppl leach .....
 * cwillu whittles a jackalope out of his stick
 * cwillu wonders why jackalope isn't in jaunty's dictionary
<bruce89> although I will say random windows appearing is not a good thing
<dan457> lol, good point
 * cwillu pokes bruce89 with a jackalope
<cwillu> bruce89, ... in the background
<cwillu> with a nice pulsating taskbar entry requesting attention, with clear and easy to understand words explaining the situation
<crdlb> cwillu: only through a non-standard interpretation of the EWMH :)
<cwillu> shush you :p
<crdlb> there is on requirement that no-focus-on-map actaully put the windowin the background
<crdlb> s/on/no/
<cwillu> although there's no other sane way to handle it
<bruce89> turning the window list into another notification area seems rather pointless also
<Cycom> what controls how gvfs handles files, and which files it handles?
<Cycom> I'm trying to figure out why isos are automounted.
<cwillu> hal
<cwillu> is responsible for that
<JanPeter> i cant do that for you dave
<cwillu> but, boot off a live cd (or a live usb image), and verify your problem exists there as well
<Cycom> cwillu: does this include mouting of isos though?
<crdlb> nautilus actually does it afaik
<dtchen> Xisdibik: no, it's queued in the next linux upload
<jtisme> today is 3/26 does anyone know why the daily-live image has a date of 3/24 i think it should be 3/25 or was it not made last night
<bruce89> GVFS's libarchive support to be technical
<JanPeter> nope earlier
<dan457> there was no daily made after the freeze
<jtisme> dan457, oh, so what if anything is being made
<thewrath> how r the servers doing
<dan457> jtisme, daily builds and updates should resume tomorrow.
<Cycom> crdlb: cwillu: bruce89: basically, if I open a dvd image in totem, it mounts it to .gvfs and doesn't play it.  It would play in 8.10.  If I open it with rythmbox (even though it's a DVD) it mounts it.  if I open it with vlc, it plays as a DVD. Archive Mounter mounts it, Archive Manager treats it like an archive and doesn't mount it.
<Cycom> I just want to be able to play my isos like I could in 8.10 :)
<jtisme> dan457, where is that release sched at url
<crdlb> Cycom: oh, I misread
<bruce89> Cycom: I see
<crdlb> nautilus has nothing to do with that :)
<crdlb> nor does hal
<Cycom> crdlb: ok, so that eliminates one program :)
<Cycom> crdlb: two even!
<Doctor_Nick> iim downloading the ubuntu beta RIGHT NOW
<Doctor_Nick> IM SO excited!!!!
<JanPeter> why
<crdlb> I didn't know gstreamer was capable of playing a dvd image
<Cycom> crdlb: the actual mounting is done by gvfsd-archive as far as I can tell. moving it to gvfsd-archive.old means that it no longer mounts the iso.  It still doesn't play in totem.
<Cycom> crdlb: yup, as of 8.10.
<Cycom> crdlb: totem-gstreamer and totem-xine both work, though I prefer xine because it has better menu support.
<Cycom> crdlb: 9.04 seems to have broken that feature.
<bruce89> well, GVFS would mount it, then totem would play the mounted data
<crdlb> well, xine means no gvfs, probably
<Cycom> bruce89: only it doesn't.
<bruce89> not as such
<bruce89> Cycom: where's the bug?
<Cycom> crdlb: only if you use totem-xine, and do a file open, it does indeed mount the iso.
<Cycom> bruce89: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/343067
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343067 in totem "Playing a DVD iso in totem causes the iso to be mounted in .gvfs and not played." [Low,Confirmed]
<crdlb> Cycom: right, but xine cannot natively use GIO
<crdlb> so ithas to happen via the FUSE mount in ~/.gvfs
<Cycom> crdlb: it didn't have to mount it with fuse or gvfs in 8.10.
<Cycom> crdlb: heck, totem-xine would play stuff from sftp network share mounted in .gvfs just fine.
<crdlb> yeah, xine can probably play dvd image directly, that's not surpising
<crdlb> indeed, because of the fuse mount
<crdlb> but it works far better to have native GIO
<crdlb> anyway, file a bug I guess :)
<bruce89> upstreaming would be useful
<crdlb> oh, you did :P
<bruce89> although it's difficult to see which package is causing this
<dan457> sorry jtisme was afk... is the what you were looking for:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Cycom> crdlb: in 9.04 if you do totem-xine dvd://<path-to-image> it plays fine as well.  It's only with the file open dialog, or if I just do totem-xine <path-to-dvd> without the dvd://
<Cycom> bruce89: yeah. upstream it to where? I'm trying to figure out where this stuff is controlled.  I can't find anything useful in /etc.
<bruce89> GNOME
<bruce89> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<Cycom> upstream it to gnome?
<bruce89> mind, you'll need to know what package is causing it
<Cycom> bruce89: how can I find that out?
<bruce89> not sure really
<Cycom> bruce89: the closest I've gotten is that gvfsd-archive is what mounts the iso.
<jtisme> dan457, thanks
<bruce89> currently could be totem, gvfs or gio
<Cycom> bruce89: rythmbox does the same thing.
<bruce89> ah, what occurs (error messages)
<Cycom> none.
<Cycom> it mounts it to the desktop and does nothing else.
<bruce89> well, clearly it's totem's fault
<bruce89> or not
<crdlb> haha, totem even mounts my jaunty beta iso that just finished :D
<Cycom> crdlb: see?! I'm NOT crazy!  I want to know what the guy who said "works fine here" and set the priority to low was running.
<bruce89> perhaps bug readers can't cope with long and well written descriptions
<crdlb> Cycom: try gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///path/to/image
<Cycom> bruce89: in all seriousness, was I missing anything? was there anything I should've done that I missed so far?
<crdlb> with that gvfs-archive thingy in place
<bruce89> Cycom: seems fine to me
<Cycom> bruce89: What seems fine to you?
<bruce89> the bug descriptiom
<Cycom> crdlb: ERROR: Pipeline doesn't want to pause.  ERROR: from element /GstPlayBin:playbin0/GstGnomeVFSSrc:source: Resource not found.
<bruce89> gnome-vfs?
<crdlb> that's my thought as well
<bruce89> now we're getting somewhere
<crdlb> why is ubuntu even installing that?
<bruce89> some things still use it
<crdlb> pfft
<Cycom> btw, the gvfsd-archive file is in /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-archive
<Cycom> exactly the same as 8.10
<crdlb> Cycom: uninstall gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs and try again
<Cycom> crdlb: that removes totem-gstreamer too, fyi
<crdlb> bah
<crdlb> has totem not been ported yet? :/
<bruce89> that's a bogus dependency
<Cycom> crdlb: same error, also ent:typefind:could not determine type of stream
<Cycom> I think that was there before and I just missed it.
<Cycom> yeah, could not determine type of stream is there with gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs installed too.
<Cycom> crdlb: if I change file:// to dvd:// it works though.
<crdlb> yeah, but totem can't know to do that
<Cycom> what, cast it as dvd?
<bruce89> that's a xine thing
<Cycom> it doesn't play well, but it plays.  If I do the dvd:// thing that is.
<Cycom> doing dvd:// in totem-xine works fine, playback is smooth and I have menus.
<crdlb> gstreamer hasn't had dvdnav support since 0.8, afaik
<bruce89> crdlb: a new DVD plugin has been written
<Cycom> if I do open location with dvd:// preceeding it, it also works fine.
<crdlb> bruce89: with nav?
<bruce89> yup, gst-inspect-0.10 resindvd
<crdlb> cool
<crdlb> it took long enough ...
<bruce89> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/wiki/DvdPlayback
<Cycom> I'd say the heck with it if my multimedia buttons worked in vlc, but they don't.
<bruce89> Totem needs to support deinterlacing in the gstreamer backend, GST can do it anyway
<Cycom> bruce89: totem-xine has deinterlacing, which is part of why I use it.
<Cycom> menus work in totem-gstreamer for dvds in 8.10.
 * crdlb generally doesn't watch interlaced videos
<bruce89> I know, but GStreamer can do deinterlacing
<crdlb> can it? last I saw those deinterlace plugins didn't really work well
<bruce89> seems to have been fixed in trunk
<Cycom> is there a way to get VLC to support the X keys for ff, rw, play, pause, etc.?
<bruce89> or at least Totem uses playbin2 now
<Cycom> I find it a bit worriesome that I can't find much in the way of docs on how the whole gvfs deal works, and what controls what it mounts.
<bruce89> it mounts stuff when it's needed
<Cycom> how does it determine when it's needed?
<Cycom> what controls that?
<bruce89> GTK+ in this case probably
<bruce89> in the case from the filechooser
<crdlb> the only thing the filechooser does is give it the uri
<crdlb> in this case
<clearscreen> I just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty. had some problems with nvidia drivers not being installed for new kernel.. got that solved... I'm now typing this from pidgin that automatically popped up, but oddly my gnome bars are missing and I cant rightclick my desktop. Help! :P
<crdlb> awesome, it works
<clearscreen> seems like something is going wrong with gdm, although the borders around pidgin are properly decorated etc
<Cycom> crdlb: what works?
<crdlb> dvdnav
<cwillu> clearscreen, not gdm if x shows up and you can log in
<bruce89> clearscreen: killall gnome-panel
<cwillu> clearscreen, ctrl-alt-f2 work?
<crdlb> also, my optical drive
<clearscreen> cwillu: yup
<histo> !info sdlmame jaunty
<crdlb> which I thought might be toast
<clearscreen> i can switch tty
<ubottu> sdlmame (source: sdlmame): An emulator for many arcade games. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.129-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9173 kB, installed size 33636 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<Cycom> crdlb: :) yeah, but what about poor me stuck on 8.10 on my netbooks because they don't HAVE an optical drive and I can't play ISO images in totem in jaunty? Q_Q
<cwillu> clearscreen, DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal from a tty, then switch back
<clearscreen> bruce89: no process killed
<bruce89> clearscreen: ah
<crdlb> Cycom: mencoder
<clearscreen> cwillu: failed to contact gconf daemon, exiting
<crdlb> oh, wait netbook processor :P
<clearscreen> wut
<Cycom> crdlb: but I WANT special features :)
<crdlb> Cycom: do it on your 16-core desktop then copy it over
<crdlb> Cycom: weak
<Cycom> crdlb: besides, it's a regression! It works in 8.10!
<crdlb> I don't disagree
<bruce89> no matter what, GStreamer's doing something stupid
<cwillu> Cycom, then file the bug :p
 * crdlb is now watching the first DVD he saw ... Office Space
<Cycom> cwillu: I did. It got set to low priority by a guy who asked for more info, said "works fine here" and then seems to have unsubscribed himself.
<cwillu> you know you've got a slow network when lzop isn't maxing out the cpu keeping up on a 400mhz processor
<cwillu> Cycom, and have you done what I told you yet?
<cwillu> Cycom, setting it back to 'new' or 'confirmed'?
<Cycom> cwillu: upstreamed it?
<Cycom> cwillu: yes. but I also tried talking to some people in here to see if I could figure it out myself.
<Cycom> cwillu: crdlb and bruce89 were kind enough to help me troubleshoot it so I could refine my report.
<bruce89> even though we probably just confused the situation
<Cycom> bruce89: still better than "works fine here"
<Cycom> at least you confirmed the behavior!
<clearscreen> don't want to be annoying, but how the hell is it that my gconf daemon isn't running, gconf2 is installed according to aptitude
<Cycom> dtchen: did those jacksense fixes go into the latest kernel release?
<Cycom> dtchen: or do I still need to download your custom kernel?
<dtchen> no, i have not submitted them, because they are incomplete
<Cycom> dtchen: K!
<dtchen> they appear to only enable the hp jack but not the internal speakers
<cwillu> Cycom, try mkdir ~/gst.old; mv ~/.gstreamer* ~/gst.old; sudo gst-inspect-0.10
<Cycom> cwillu: you want the output from gst-inspect in pastebin?
<cwillu> Cycom, sure, and then try the iso again
<Cycom> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138678/
<Cycom> opening the iso still mounts instead of playing.
<clearscreen> Not making any sense :( http://pastebin.com/d16daa4d6
<Cycom> oooh. also worth noting: the files inside of the mounted iso all have ;1 after their filename. so for example in folder VIDEO_TS is VIDEO_TS.BUP;1, VIDEO_TS.VOB;1, etc. etc.
<aretg> hey guys, when i run pidgin, the regular pidgin icon doesn't appear in the notification area, only the new indicator icon
<cwillu> bug #299956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299956 in gvfs "Iso's don't mount correctly through 'archive mounter' " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299956
<histo> Trying to upgrade a server with the do-release-upgrade command and its notworking as the release notes say it should be?
<histo> Errr... not really a server just a command line system.
<clearscreen> Apparently this person had the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065351&highlight=gconfd-2
<m_tadeu__> hi all
<m_tadeu__> I have no sound on flash videos under firefox
<jauntyJOL> whats with the support message
<jauntyJOL> "Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways."
<jauntyJOL> ...
<Halow> It's still beta and in a testing phase.
<Halow> And can/will mess you up.
<jauntyJOL> ya but still
<jauntyJOL> no need to be that cynical... mine runs just fine
<Halow> :) Not everyone's so lucky.
<jauntyJOL> lol
<jauntyJOL> the new pidgen seems nice
<o0Chris0o> 2.25?
<jauntyJOL> n i love the notify, the install was easy and i have only few suggestions
<jauntyJOL> not sure
<SandGorgon> does it play nice with nVidia? I have a go7400 laptop...
<jauntyJOL> i have ati, sry. it seems nice with mine
<tuxxy__> nvidia is great
<darthanubis> so is pulse still borked for you guys after beta release?
<SandGorgon> is skype working for anyone - need it for work?
<darthanubis> skype works for me
<darthanubis> but pulse is broken
<tomsdale> SandGorgon: no problem on kubuntu for me.
<cwillu> SandGorgon, if you need a machine for work, you definitely shouldn't be running jaunty yet
<darthanubis> and I stopped using skype to rid myself of any 32bitlibs
<SandGorgon> cwillu: itchy fingers....
<dtchen> darthanubis: should be fine after the next linux upload.
<darthanubis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<tomsdale> darthanubis: there is also a 64bit version.
<darthanubis> dtchen, thanks
<tomsdale> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<SandGorgon> damn... i'm getting no peers on kubuntu alternate ISO
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: thats great news, they are gonna use incorporate your patch I take it?
<dtchen> o0Chris0o: already merged
<cwillu> SandGorgon, okay, but you don't see how unwise that is?  "I need this program to work, or I can't do my job" == make sure you've got good backups and a second working machine before you should even think about upgrading
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: cool
<SandGorgon> cwillu: usually i have all my work on VMs.. so as long as virtualbox works I am fine - skype is sorely needed for communication. and as I said again... cant resist getting da shiny !
<crdlb> don't say we didn't warn you
<cwillu> SandGorgon, so run it in a virtual machine
<cwillu> or hell, run _skype_ in a virtual machine
<crdlb> run a jaunty in a virtual machine in a virtual machine!
<cwillu> but don't upgrade without a fallback position
<SandGorgon> cwillu: same issues as running it native...
<crdlb> SandGorgon: hardly
<cwillu> SandGorgon, let me put it this way:  in your situation, I wouldn't upgrade until the first sru's hit after release, at the earliest
<Cycom> SandGorgon: don't do it.
<cwillu> and even then, I'd be hesitant
<Cycom> SandGorgon: stick with 8.10. 9.04 isn't that much more shiny.
<Cycom> SandGorgon: certainly not enough to risk your ability to do your work.
<cwillu> hell, dual boot it
<Cycom> SandGorgon: I had jaunty eat my home folder because I ran ext4.  it's still rough around the edges.
<darthanubis> I do find jaunty more pleasant ot look at with the scalable fonts
<darthanubis> what kernel is jaunty using now?
<darthanubis> 2.6.8-11?
<SandGorgon> Cycom: oh... there's no way i'm gonna run ext4 - i am clear on that.
<SandGorgon> darthanubis: do try the Droid fonts... u'll love them
<Cycom> SandGorgon: you'll just run all the other BETA QUALITY SOFTWARE on your VERY IMPORTANT SYSTEM, right?
<darthanubis> SandGorgon, ttf-droid pacakge?
<SandGorgon> darthanubis: yup
<ultratek> i just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 beta and what do i do to get the ati drivers working for my hd 4850 under recovery mode..which tells my soemthing once i try to install over the last setup that it is incompatiable or something?
<cwillu> """Upgrading a desktop system using an ATI video chipset with the fglrx binary-only driver may result in a warning that the driver needs to be replaced. There is a bug in the driver replacement logic, so if you see this prompt, please cancel the upgrade until this is fixed, which will happen immediately after the beta release. """
<cwillu> from the beta release notes
<ultratek> oops
<ultratek> well guess iam stuck not booting ubuntu til april 23?
<cwillu> should be able to revert to vesa, or maybe even just get the fglrx installed from the terminal by hand
<ultratek> what is the cmd to get the default driver back?
<cwillu> ultratek, I think you can just boot off the recovery kernel and run xfix
<cwillu> failing that, setting xorg to use vesa should work
<ultratek> cwillu, ixfix did not work...how would i tell xorg to use vesa from shell prompt
<cwillu> ultratek, use the VESA driver by logging into a text console, running "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", and adding the line Driver "vesa" to the Device section.
<cwillu> and read the release notes next time :p
<ultratek> k ty
<ultratek> =)
 * cwillu suggests that the download link be hidden in the "known issues" section
 * dan457 agrees
<ultratek> cwillu, adding vesa did not fix it
<o0Chris0o> I'm having issues networking with 2 Windows xp machines I see them in the network, but unable to connect
<cwillu> ultratek, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/xorg.0.log files
<cwillu> ultratek, apt-get install pastebinit
<cwillu> to do that
<ultratek> well i am on dual boot on windows now
<ultratek> cwillu,
<dan457> I'm having issues with samba as well, but nothing I cannot work around for now...
<dan457> mostly the samba client.. server seems ok.
<cwillu> ultratek, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide might have useful information, I haven't tried it though
<ultratek> cwillu, ty
<armegadon> hi guys, is anyone getting weird fonts in jaunty beta?
<cwillu> armegadon, huge or tiny?
<armegadon> cwillu, a tiny bit smaller but distorted
<cwillu> k, don't know then
<cwillu> might want to post a screenshot to help explain though
<cwillu> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<calc> armegadon: at some point jaunty defaulted back to 96 dpi
<calc> due to bugs that couldn't be fixed in time for release, aiui karmic will go back to native dpi
<armegadon> calc, do you know what the default was in intrepid?
<calc> armegadon: intrepid default was hardcoded 96dpi which is what jaunty is now
<billybigrigger> what is native dpi?
<cwillu> billybigrigger, the native resolution of your screen
<crdlb> the number of dots per inch in your actual monitor
<billybigrigger> well i meant what was default dpi
<billybigrigger> set to
<crdlb> the idea is that fonts should be sized identically on all screens
<billybigrigger> lol
<billybigrigger> i know what dpi is
<billybigrigger> what was the default value set to
<cwillu> he just said:  96
<billybigrigger> 96 is huge
<crdlb> I don't think you do
<crdlb> 96 is the hardcoded default
<armegadon> calc, i didn't have any problems in intrepid, fonts were normal
<crdlb> but for the brief period where it wasn't hardcoded, it was determined by your monitor
<armegadon> cwillu, calc, here is a screenshot http://i43.tinypic.com/316rqfs.png
<calc> billybigrigger: 96 isn't huge, most desktop monitors are roughly that dpi
<calc> billybigrigger: we aren't talking about font pt size, we are talking about dpi (dots per inch)
<billybigrigger> 96 looks like garbage on this laptop, i have laptop and my desktop both set to 80 iirc
<billybigrigger> omg, i know what dpi is
<billybigrigger> can you explain what dpi is to me one more time? i dont think i understand
<calc> setting it to anything other than 96 until the bugs are fixed is a bit dumb, when the bugs are fixed it should be set to what the screen actually is, then just change the size of the fonts
<calc> 72 pt is supposed to equal 1 inch
<crdlb> I don't think you understand that you're not supposed to change the value
<billybigrigger> nope, i did not know there was a bug against it
<billybigrigger> anyone have the bug # handy?
<calc> armegadon: not sure what font problem you are seeing in that screenshot?
<billybigrigger> maybe i'll change back to 96
<calc> billybigrigger: lots of bugs, each application has to use dpi numbers properly
<armegadon> calc, i really don't know how to explain it, they're all just "off"
<billybigrigger> armegadon, screenshot looks ok to me, but maybe im missing something
<calc> armegadon: i'm not certain but it looks like font hinting might be off for you?
<armegadon> calc, i tried changing the different hinting options, there are 4, none of them worked :/
<calc> armegadon: hmm, not sure what the issue is, you could try filing a bug and see if the firefox guy can determine what is up
<billybigrigger> 96 dpi with fonts all set to 10pt look terrible
<billybigrigger> at least for me
<calc> looks fine on my system which has native 125dpi
<calc> i'm using the 96dpi setting though so i don't see bugs
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.org/43247
<billybigrigger> thats 96dpi 10pt 1440x900
<un2him> i cannot share folders on ntfs partition using jaunty beta...help!
<dan457> set it manualy in samba.conf maybe?
<un2him> dan457: ok, i will try it
 * DanaG sets his 147DPI LCD to use.... 147 DPI.
<DanaG> =
<DanaG> =P
<dan457> :-)
<dan457> I upgraded this box wile the auto dpi option was still on, so at leaste one of my monitors is set
<dan457> The other one (old crt) is still default though
<DanaG> Why'd they turn it off?  It seems whe shall forever be stuck in the world of people thinking, "oh, to change font size, I should change DPI!"
<DanaG> Wrong, Wrong, WRONG.
<DanaG> =P
<dan457> Bugs
<dan457> I'm sure they will get it working again
<DanaG> I haven't noticed any significant DPI-scaling bugs.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, many desktop LCDs are around 88 DPI
<dan457> Nor I, but prob didn't effect my driver...
 * DanaG is using radeon.
<dan457> nvidia here.  binary driver of course
<DanaG> Weirdest LCD EDID I've ever seen: in a Toshiba, one that called itself 966x768.
<DanaG> Yes, 966.  Somebody at Toshiba must've been drunk when coding that one up.
<dan457> hmm
<DanaG> Screws up even the Windows drivers!
<dan457> I bet.
 * DanaG is using radeon on his RV635.
<DanaG> Works nicely for the things it does do so far.
<dan457> build in video is ati, but sucked so bad with 9 that I went out and bought the nvidia 9800
<dan457> Was ok with 8.10 though
<DanaG> ...unlike fglrx, that merely panics.
<dan457> Well, not true.
<DanaG> For me, nvidia binary is sometimes unreliable.
<dan457> Video playback sucked there.
<DanaG> With fglrx, ANY and ALL versions newer than 8.543 cause a kernel panic.
<dan457> I may pull the video card later and put it in a different box once ATI binary is working better.
<dan457> On the other hand... running 2 monitors is growing on me.
<calc> binary drivers are yuck :)
<dan457> Now if they just fix the keyboard repeat issue resetting X when I run more than one screen......
 * DanaG is in Windows right now; wanna' reboot to Linux now.
<ultratek> cwillu, well got it up and running
<ultratek> cwillu, so i cannot use the proprietary drivers for now?
<ultratek> cwillu, i pasetbinit my xorg.conf file but the log wouldnt read
<dan457> Wait one the binaries for now
<DanaG> ARGH!  Damned firefox and fat32.
<DanaG>  /.mozilla-firefox/PROFILES/Dana/places.sqlite
<DanaG>   File size is 6455296 bytes, cluster chain length is > 6455296 bytes.
<DanaG>   Truncating file to 6455296 bytes.
<DanaG> Oh, file is longer than it says it is.... oh hey, LET'S TRUNCATE IT!
<dan457> lol
<DanaG> How stupid... and there's no way to tell it to leave the damned file the LONGER length.
<Halow> Ouch...
<DanaG> That's FAT32+Firefox.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, Firefox keeps its grubby little hands all over the profile files every second, and never leaves them alone... thus, a system crash has like 70% probability of corrupting history, preferences, or both.
<dan457> So don't use fat32.... or ext4 too for that matter.
<DanaG> At least ext4 has a journal.
<DanaG> So, if I put data=journal mode, you get either old preferences or new preferences... not NO preferences at all!
<dan457> might be slower, but ext3 with data journaling enabled (not just meta data)
<DanaG> Unfortunately, if I want to have my Firefox profile on an SDHC card to save battery life or such, I essentially HAVE to use fat32.
<DanaG> If I use NTFS, my system won't boot with the card in.
<dan457> What about ext or xfs?
<DanaG> I also have to share the profile with Windows.
<DanaG> And if I have more than one partition on a card, and happen to suspend to ram... then when I wake up the computer, it completely breaks the partition table!
<dan457> ah
<dan457> ext2
<DanaG> There's ext2fsd.... but it causes the equivalent of a kernel oops upon resume from suspend.
<dan457> but then same issue as fat32
<DanaG> If I suspend, then when I resume, Firefox hangs unkillably, and anything that tries to touch that volume dies.
<dan457> well, don't share the profile.. lol
<DanaG> Find me some way to not have to change preferences and bookmarks in two places, then.
<crdlb> my suggestion would be 'don't use windows'
<DanaG> "Foxmarks" and such don't work -- they just hang.
<crdlb> or at least don't try sharing a profile between them
<crdlb> I'm actually kind of surpised that works at all
<DanaG> Okay, then how do I synchronize preferences and bookmarks>
<dan457> ummm, rsync script on startup/shudown to backup profile to disk....
<DanaG> Works fine, except for that damned fat32.
<cwillu> DanaG, colinux with a smb share where you store your firefox profile?
<cwillu> then you can use ext3 or whatever
<DanaG> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20090115035623911
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> sorry, meant to dig for xkcd.
<DanaG> http://xkcd.com/530/
<WatchBot> DanaG: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<DanaG> It IS work-safe.  =þ
<cwillu> LjL, why is WatchBot complaining about xkcd links?
<cwillu> """Warning: this comic occasionally contains strong language (which may be unsuitable for children), unusual humor (which may be unsuitable for adults), and advanced mathematics (which may be unsuitable for liberal-arts majors)."""
<bazhang> its offtopic
<cwillu> it's the mathematics, isn't it
<DanaG> colinux... sounds like overly complicating things to me.
<DanaG> Now, if that danged "foxmarks" thing didn't just error out and become unclosable (as in, neither OK nor Cancel buttons work)... then I could perhaps go that route.
 * calc notes his work email lists occasionally quote xkcd, heh
 * cwillu tests a theory
<cwillu> http://questionablecontent.net/
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> bazhang, and I note now that this isn't #ubuntu-offtopic, which I thought it was :(
<DanaG> Bigger issue is that partition-table corruption.
<DanaG> ... and the fact that fsck.vfat INSISTS on truncating, ALWAYS.
<DanaG> Frankly, I'd rather be given the option to choose to leave the extra, possibly-corrupt data on the end.
<DanaG> hah, the only DPI issues I usually have... are with Firefox.
<DanaG> It seems to round UP, ALWAYS, to the nearest multiple of 96.
<keisangi> each time i put a blank dvd (dual layer) in my drive, the system freeze after few secs ..
<keisangi> it worked fine on intrepid and hardy too
<keisangi> is that a known problem ?
<cwillu> keisangi, I haven't heard of it if that's what you mean, but I wouldn't be surprised to see a bug on it
<cwillu> only dual-layers?
<keisangi> i don't know i tryed only with DL (dual layer)
<keisangi> even if i put it in the drive before the system boot up
<cwillu> try a cd
<cwillu> also, hard lock?  (i.e., does the capslock light still turn on and off?)
<keisangi> once i login gnome, i see my desktop , but everything is frozen, even ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to terminal doesn't work
<keisangi> and i can't kill X neither .. just seems completely frozen
<cwillu> try it again, and see if capslock turns on and off, if it does, than the kernel isn't dead, which is good to know
<keisangi> hardlock i guess, no capslock led
<keisangi> numlock, capslock led aren't responding
<cwillu> do you still have an older kernel installed?
<cwillu> might be worth trying one if you can
<keisangi> don't think so, aren't they automaticaly removed these days?
<cwillu> either file, file a bug on launchpad.net (just against the linux package) with as much detail as you can
<keisangi> ls /boot confirms: i only have vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> could try downloading an 8.10 livecd and see if it works there
<keisangi> i try filling a bug in launchpad
<cwillu> migth be worth trying it from the 9.04beta livecd as well
<keisangi> cwillu, i know it worked on intrepid and hardy
<cwillu> keisangi, humour me :p
<keisangi> i burnt quite a few
<cwillu> that's nice, can you still check?  there's always a chance of a coincidental hardware failure
<keisangi> not a chance
<cwillu> you checked the voltages on your power supply this morning did you? :p
<keisangi> hardware didn't change since last week, when it worked fine, only thing that changed is the upgrade to jaunty
<cwillu> (seriously, the symptoms are identical to those experienced by a friend of mine, due to a faulty power supply)
<keisangi> i have nothing in this machine, just harddisk and dvd drive.. could be hardly the insufficient power fault
<keisangi> i use intel integrated gfx chip
<keisangi> and onboard sound too
<cwillu> faulty != insufficient
<DanaG> If I can, at some point, get perfectly working Direct3D in VirtualBox, and have working OpenGL and power management on my radeon, then I could get rid of my native Windows.
<scream> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE when enabled actually restarts the X server?
<crdlb> correct
<cwillu> scream, even with it disabled, you can still hit alt-sysrq-k to kill the xserver (which will leave gdm to restart it, exactly like ctrl-alt-backspace)
<scream> k
<DanaG> Doesn't work well with fglrx... leaves the card wedged in a bad state.
<DanaG> So, it's better to re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace.
<crdlb> you know what _does_ work with fglrx?
<crdlb> crashing and freezing
<DanaG> Oh heck, I just plain can't use fglrx at all.  Kernel panic.  Period.
<crdlb> that's a crash
<crdlb> if you have something new to add, please do so, otherwise don't :)
<DanaG> oh yeah, I've gone back to the upstream notification app.
<scream> What is the keyboard shortcut for a screen grab?
<SandGorgon> scream: in a laptop alt-printscreen or fn-printscreen
<teethdood> is the beta released yet? if yes, how do I know if I got it already?
<scream> If you have updated recently, then you have it.
<teethdood> ok, I guess the "released beta" just means the CD image
<scream> I believe so.
<keisangi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/349366
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349366 in ubuntu "system freeze upon insertion of blank DVD (dual layer)" [Undecided,New]
<clearscreen> My pidgin main window seems to be following all workspaces around (just in taskbar) even though it's set to "only on this taskbar"
<crdlb> bug 346840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346840 in pidgin "Buddy List taskbar icon shows on all virtual desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346840
<clearscreen> alright cool
<Naynay> My gnome session keeps exiting for no reason. All my apps are switched off and I'm dumped out at the gdm login.
<Naynay> Is this by design, or by way of testing bumping my X-session off because we're still in testing?
<crdlb> heh
<crdlb> Naynay: what kinds of things cause it?
<Naynay> no idea whatsoever
<crdlb> apparently the patch to xserver to enable timestamps in the logs has been causing lots of X crashes
<Naynay> it's irritating.... i leave the computer running overnight to find that when I come back to the computer, I'm greeted with gdm
<Naynay> As long as this isn't by design, I'm happy
<crdlb> but this was discovered too late to put it in the beta, so hopefully they'll pull that patch soon
<Naynay> I figured it would have been X crashing
<crdlb> look in /var/log/gdm/:0.log*
<Naynay> ok, hang on
<crdlb> if any of them have a backtrace starting with a "glibc detected" error, then it's probably that bug
<Naynay> yeah, there's one here
<Naynay> hang on, shall I post the whole backtrace to irc?
<crdlb> I don't think we need it
<Naynay> I see this a lot:-
<Naynay> get fences failed: -1
<Naynay> param: 6, val: 0
<Naynay> get fences failed: -1
<Naynay> param: 6, val: 0
<Naynay> exaCopyDirty: Pending damage region empty!
<Naynay> Here's what I see before the backtrace:-
<Naynay> *** glibc detected *** /usr/X11R6/bin/X: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x0bc
<Naynay> 8a858 ***
<crdlb> that certainly looks like it
<crdlb> could be a coincidence, but I doubt it. So wait and see if it still happens after the update
<Naynay> when's the next update?
<crdlb> your guess is as good as mine
<Naynay> :)
<Naynay> no problem... as long as it gets fixed I guess
<crdlb> according to the bug, the update was queued a few days ago to be added post-beta
<crdlb> and it's now post-beta :)
<Naynay> wheee!
<h00k> 'ello
<nnutter> Is the Jaunty beta really only available as a DVD image? (Alpha 6 was a CD image.)
<cwillu> nnutter, read the release notes
<h00k> nnutter: no, its CD.
<cwillu> nnutter, you're inventing your own url, and it's not the right one
<h00k> hello cwillu
 * cwillu pokes h00k with a stick
<cwillu> must be beta time, eh? :)
<h00k> cwillu: course
<h00k> making the migration from Arch back
<crdlb> cwillu: blame launchpad for teaching people to invent urls :D
 * h00k blames launchpad.
<crdlb> it's impossible to navigate that labrynth if you don't just make up the urls
<nnutter> I found the CD image, thx to QPrime.
<crdlb> hmm, butchered that word
<nnutter> cwillu: w/e you say
<cwillu> nnutter, you went to cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<nnutter> unfortunately
 * cwillu suggests http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta instead :p
 * h00k suggests the big link at www.ubuntu.com
<h00k> which in turn points to cwillu's link
<crdlb> Naynay: pending as of 2 minutes ago :D
 * cwillu points h00k at the irc motd
<nnutter> wow, I wasn't able to follow that
<Naynay> sweet, hang on
<crdlb> Naynay: it'll be a while, but watch for xserver-xorg-core 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu5
<Naynay> uh, not quite yet at my mirror
<Naynay> cheers big ears
<crdlb> it still has to be built
<Naynay> agh
<h00k> cwillu: ah ha.
<nnutter> Out of curiosity, what is the DVD image? Is that a snapshot of the official repository too or something?
<cwillu> nnutter, I believe it includes most (all?) of main and restricted
<nnutter> ok, ty
<cwillu> might only be the pieces that correspond with a particular desktop (so the ubuntu dvd won't include kde, for instance)
 * cwillu prepares to reboot his machine for the first time this year
<cwillu> actually, I guess I need to wait until after this file copy finishes
<h00k> cwillu: good luck, soldier!
<cwillu> the joys of backing a machine up over a 10megabit connection
<cwillu> slow enough that lzop isn't even saturating the processor :)
<cwillu> should have used gzip
<billybigrigger> hmm
<ethana2> Jaunty won't let me install Empathy, says it's not for amd64
<ethana2> ..I require empathy so I can use google video chat so I don't have to use my mac for skype instead
<ethana2> what should I do?
<crdlb> ethana2: what exactly is the error?
<ethana2> Empathy Instant Messenger cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<ethana2> Canonical does not provide updates for Empathy Instant Messenger. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community.
<crdlb> that's odd
<ethana2> The error said basically the same thing, but that's empathy's current description in gnome-app-install
<wgrant> ethana2: Check your sources.list and apt-get update.
<crdlb> it's open source, and I'm reasonably sure it's 64bit-clean, so I'd say there's something wrong with the repos
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> Could not download all repository indexes
<ethana2> ohhhhhh, blast.
<ethana2> it can't get the stuff because it can't write to the device
<ethana2> this is a 4 GB flash drive.
<ethana2> why the heck does it always have this problem?
<crdlb> you filled it up?
<ethana2> no.
<ethana2> I think it has some swap file or something
<ethana2> some rediculous default
<crdlb> used ext4?
<ethana2> FAT
<ethana2> I'd use ext2 if it'd let me, but it won't
<ethana2> I originally had a 3 GB ext2 partition on my flash drive, usb-creator was oblivious
<crdlb> you're running jaunty on vfat? O_o
<ethana2> I'm running Jaunty on whatever usb-creator gave me
<ethana2> It is a FAT file system
<ethana2> oh crap, now there's a race condition
 * ethana2 plays whack a mole with his running processes
<ethana2> ah, it was the software sources dialog
<ethana2> crdlb: what should I do?
<crdlb> not run linux on vfat :/
<ethana2> How do I get usb-creator to use an ext2 file system?
<ethana2> was the problem that it wasn't the only partition on my flash drive?
<rww> ethana2: use unetbootin instead. usb-creator is a pain in the backside
<ethana2> I had 1 G---
<ethana2> unetbootin?
<ethana2> I thought that was a network thing
<ethana2> Can it be used for booting off flash drives?
<bluefoxx> i'm having trouble booting my system now...
<rww> ethana2: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bluefoxx> its stuck at ' [478.701164]  IPMI: BT reset (takes 5 secs)
<ethana2> ooohhhhhhhh
<ethana2> that looks hopeful.
<bluefoxx> after IPMI  BT: timeout in WR_CONSUME  [H2B] 1 retries left      and IPMI  BT:  timeout in XACTION  [H2B]  <4>failed 2 retries, sending error response
<ethana2> so how do I get unetbootin to use ext2 instead of vfat?
<ethana2> ..and if it's better than usb-creator, why doesn't ubuntu ship it instead?
<bluefoxx> this is all after trying to boot, and it gets to '*Loading Manual drivers...'
<bluefoxx> anyone?
<ethana2> unetbootin uses FAT32.
<ethana2> The only limitation of FAT32 that can't be emulated around is the 4 GB file limit
<melik> this is so weird..
<ethana2> that is the size of this flash dirve
<melik> for the past 2-4 days
<melik> ubuntu has found no updates at all :/
<ethana2> melik: that's normal.  beta freeze.
<melik> ohh thats why
<bluefoxx> meh, i'll just boot windows onto the box in question...
<corinth> Can someone point me to the CD for the 9.04 beta? I can only find the DVD iso.
<crdlb> /topic :)
<corinth> ....wow
<corinth> Sorry about that. I jsut got home from a six hour concert.
<corinth> It's past midnight for me, I'm quite tired. Thanks, crdlb. Lol...
<grodius> hey has anyone run compiz on jaunty?
<hmw> yes
<grodius> does it work well?
<hmw> no probs here... nvidia, no special drivers, everthing fine. Gnome stuff (scrolling) much faster
<grodius> hm
<grodius> what package should i look for when installing
<crdlb> compiz?
<grodius> yea
<crdlb> compiz
<hmw> should be on by default
<corinth> How is the beta? For anyone using it.
<hmw> if youre not running into driver problems, it is very cool already
<crdlb> it works fine for most people, but that doesn't mean it will for you :)
<crdlb> the vast majority of problems in any development release are driver-related, and therefore hardware-specific
<hmw> i still have a little sound glitch with skype
<grodius> im running jaunty and the 2.6.29 kernel
<grodius> do you think that could make compiz run better potentially?
<hmw> i wouldnt expect that
<crdlb> the kernel?
<wgrant> Why are you running 2.6.29?
<crdlb> maybe you change those latency settings that ubuntu has set wrongly :)
<crdlb> but otherwise, no
<joerlend_> new drivers with better 3d and 2d hardware accelleration support?
<grodius> supposedly has better video support
<crdlb> that's not really included in the kernel
<wgrant> joerlend_: You're looking for X drivers in that case.
<crdlb> DRM by itself isn't going to get you far
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Nor is KMS.
<cwillu> what chipset is he running?
<crdlb> probably SIS :D
 * cwillu notes that sis isn't a video chipset :p
<hmw> i have seen several people having serious troubles with fglrx in the last three days on this channel. Did something change regarding fglrx meanwhile? Are fglrx improvements to be expected at all for Jaunty?
<wgrant> fglrx improvements are not predictable.
<crdlb> cwillu: I don't know the various models; all I know is that they're all junk :)
<wgrant> It is a horrid proprietary mess which we have no control over.
<wgrant> Fortunately -ati works excellently for most of us.
<hmw> that makes the answer clearly: no.
<RAOF> And isn't updated as frequently as the other proprietary mess, nvidia, so it's broken more often.
<crdlb> fglrx works better for R300-R500 in jaunty :P
<cwillu> hmw, they're expected, but only based on manufacturer promises and so forth
<hmw> Too bad, that i cannot use ati on my workstation
<wgrant> crdlb: Doesn't it not support R300 any more?
<crdlb> exactly
<wgrant> crdlb: You mean -ati works better, then?
<crdlb> I mean fglrx not even attempting is better than fglrx attempting and hardlocking
<wgrant> Ah.
<crdlb> tbh, they should have waited 6 more months
<mint3> is the beta out
<h00k> I really like how Jaunty handles the wallpaper on the multiple desktops
<crdlb> I definitely don't want to see an xorg-driver-fglrx-legacy though
<wgrant> mint3: The topic may help.
<crdlb> h00k: hmm? how is it different?
<hmw> what? i want to know this, too..
<h00k> crdlb, if you have two desktops (default) and are using the Extra visual effects
<h00k> when you slide a desktop over, the wallpaper stays put
<joerlend_> huh?
<hmw> ah.
<joerlend_> oh-
<hmw> I was hoping for different wallpapers for each WS
<cwillu> h00k, doesn't here
<h00k> the wallpaper doesn't move also, showing a seam, etc
<h00k> cwillu, do you have the advanced desktop effects?
<cwillu> h00k, very advanced
<h00k> (I am not dualscreening)
<crdlb> h00k: oh, yes, that does look nice
<h00k> also, my docky and gnome-panel doesn't move either
<joerlend_> I have to reboot and see this for myself :)
<crdlb> yes, by default compiz will not move 'type=dock | type=desktop | state=sticky'
<h00k> I think its pretty sexy
<cwillu> suppose I might have to restart compiz
 * cwillu hasn't rebooted yet
<h00k> :)
<h00k> cwillu, that might do it
 * crdlb has the switch time set to 0 anyway
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> nividia didn't like that very much
<cwillu> but the effect is quite nice
<cwillu> far more sane than the previous approach
<crdlb> it conveys the viewport metaphor better
<cwillu> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 180.18,
<cwillu> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 180.37.  Please make
<cwillu> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components
<cwillu> have the same version.
<cwillu> :)
<hmw> i like the way it looks, when you use cube, 2 WS and a virtual machin in full screen mode with windows
<h00k> cool, minus the virtual machine part;)
<hmw> its just funny to have windows up while talking to someone and then suddenly switch to the back side of the desktop and having gnome there...
<LordKow> oh wow there are going to be a lot of package updates coming through later this weekend or early next week
<grodius> hey guys im running jaunty and im kind of a noob
<grodius> im trying to run compiz
<grodius> i have the settings manager and compiz seems to be installed
<grodius> do i need to sudo it
<crdlb> no
<o0Chris0o> !enter | grodius
<ubottu> grodius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grodius> sorry
<o0Chris0o> np :D
<crdlb> just go to appearance > visual efects
<grodius> it says they cannot be enabled
<LordKow> !spelling | crdlb ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling
<LordKow> hah
<h00k> grodius, you probably need your drivers for your graphics card (nvidia, ati)
<crdlb> I hoped nobody would notice
<grodius> h00k: i have a macbook, i think its an integrated chip... how might i tell
<crdlb> grodius: lspci | grep -i vga
<grodius> yea integrated intel gfx controller.
<grodius> is it possible for compiz to run on an integrated card?
<crdlb> grodius: glxinfo | egrep -i 'software|direct'
<crdlb> it is
<grodius> direct rendering: Yes; OpenGL renderer string: software Rasterizer
<crdlb> ok, it's broken
<crdlb> pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cwillu> grodius, what's the exact line from lspci?
<grodius> is it acceptable to paste it into the channel?
<crdlb> macbook == new enuff
<cwillu> grodius, it's one line
<crdlb> one line is fine
<grodius> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<cwillu> k, one sec, let me check something
<cwillu> same as mine
<cwillu> grodius, in synaptic, check that you have libdrm-intel1 and libdrm2 installed
<crdlb> me would like to see the X log :o
<cwillu> there's some issues with that chipset right now, performance isn't what it should be when accelmode=exa (worked great in previous releases)
<cwillu> there's also been issues with the appropriate libraries for intel not actually being installed
<grodius> cwillu: have them both installed
<cwillu> accelmode "uxa" has the proper performance (more than good enough for compiz), but uxa is a little unstable
<cwillu> grodius, k, go to http://pastebin.com/f12c23d1d , and copy the contents of that into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<cwillu> that's my xorg.conf
<cwillu> and I'm running the same chipset
<grodius> k
<crdlb> eh
<crdlb> that's not the problem
 * cwillu pokes crdlb with a stick :p
<crdlb> he has *no* 3d acceleration
<cwillu> crdlb, autodetection is borked on that card right now
<crdlb> let's fix that first
<crdlb> oh, you think it's using vesa?
<cwillu> crdlb, pretty sure it is, yes
<crdlb> that's not good
<cwillu> crdlb, i.e., mine will if I delete the xorg.conf
<cwillu> it's a known issue
<cwillu> it's actually in the release notes
<crdlb> how hard is it to match pci ids? :/
<cwillu> crdlb, it's subtle in this case :p
<crdlb> they even start with 8086, so they're easy to remember :D
<cwillu> upstream released a dri that assumed that certain intel cards didn't have the abilities that they actually do have
<crdlb> good job upstream
<crdlb> next time ask the people in the cubicle next to you
<grodius> cwillu: thanks. edited. ill be back.
<cwillu> grodius, let me know, yeah
<crdlb> that reminds me of when the 965 was blacklisted for compiz because it only supported textured video and EXA wasn't ready
<cwillu> I think most of my instability was actually that xorg logging bug, but uxa is known to be not-entirely-stable for that chipset either
<cwillu> heh, same style of borkage, yep
<crdlb> but the 965 _does_ have a hardware overlay
<crdlb> so had intel actually asked the h/w people, that blacklist could have been avoided
<cwillu> for a while, booting the -server kernel restored the performance :)
<LordKow> meh no wonder why it seems like the electricity is "running out". there are 12 ubuntu buildd's stealing it all right now
<LordKow> and the build queue is still like 150+ long ... i have a feeling beta freeze is now over ;)
<cwillu> LordKow, it was over the moment it was released :p
<LordKow> goodie, bring on the updates
 * cwillu isn't rebooting until the xorg logging issue is released :p
 * o0Chris0o just installed some updates in the last 10 minutes
<LordKow> i see it.. its being built :)
<crdlb> cwillu: it has built :D
<LordKow> now how long before it's accepted and committed to the repos is another question
<crdlb> at least for the arches we care about
<cwillu> you know, I kinda wish that the current viewport would get updated before the compiz animation started, or during it at least
<cwillu> it's annoying how the taskbar entries aren't correct until a splitsecond _after_ the screen has moved
<crdlb> I agree
<crdlb> I should look into that
<cwillu> kinda ruins the perception of 'distinct panels'
<crdlb> even with my no-animation setup, it doesn't do it until I release ctrl and alt
 * LordKow crosses fingers. hopefully this vlc 1.0 git debian/rules is correct this time.
<cwillu> yep
<crdlb> cwillu: I miss the days when vesa would spew GLX errors
<crdlb> now vesa gives direct rendering O_o
<cwillu> man, all I want is to wipe this (other) machine, but I can't until I can verify the data copied correctly, and the first checksum wasn't correct, and it only has a 10mb network card
<cwillu> crdlb, really?  weird
<crdlb> well, see grodius's output
<cwillu> he pasted something?
<LordKow> i think you just left grodius with an unusable Xorg :P
<cwillu> oh, nvm, saw it :p
<cwillu> as long as he's not running a -server kernel, it should be fine
<cwillu> well
<cwillu> or a machine with two different sized dimms
 * cwillu shrugs :p
<crdlb> I'd love a way to query the loaded driver (DDX), and whether X thinks it has 3d accel
<cwillu> if it doesn't work, then exa should 'work', just slow
<LordKow> he used a hammer to make the memory stick fit.
<crdlb> it'd cut down on the number of Xorg.0.log pastes needed
<cwillu> LordKow, no, I mean, a 1gb dimm and a 2gb dimm
<cwillu> causes grief
<LordKow> yea, on a lot of systems.
<ikonia> crdlb: there must be a way of doing that with binary drivers
<crdlb> I just want a generic method
<cwillu> crdlb, glxinfo | grep renderer is what you want
<ikonia> crdlb: yes, that would be a solid implimentation
<cwillu> it'll either be a match for their hardware, or it'll be software
<cwillu> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 GT/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<crdlb> hmm
<cwillu> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM...
<ikonia> querying the module direct would be a good tool
<ikonia> rather than having to have a software interface
<rww> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<rww> oh joy
<crdlb> I used to use Version for that, in particular for checking nvidia driver versions
 * cwillu cheers!  the checksums match!
 * cwillu wipes the drive with glee
<crdlb> I think I'll give that a shot though :)
 * cwillu huggles grodius
<cwillu> what have I done D:
<cwillu> come back to me!
<o0Chris0o> cwillu: you messed up his xorg!
<o0Chris0o> :D
<cwillu> o0Chris0o, just hoping he didn't just insert it or something
 * cwillu curses
<cwillu> I left out a section
<cwillu> or rather, didn't remove the reference to it in the screen section
<o0Chris0o> you should of explained to him to use irssi in command if he couldn't start x
<o0Chris0o> :D
<o0Chris0o> oh well, its a learning experience for all
<cwillu> well, deleting the xorg.conf completely gives him a usable config, and xfix should handle it too
<crdlb> well, it'll just switch to vesa again, won't it?
<cwillu> it should
<crdlb> bulletproofX partially ftw
<cwillu> who knows, he might just be extensively testing why it didn't work after I promised that it would :p
<crdlb> and partially I hate that thing and wish it would die a fiery death
<o0Chris0o> I had major xorg problems with my old PC
<cwillu> god I love it
<LordKow> does he know about the option to completely delete xorg.conf and at least get a working Xorg? i guess it doesnt really matter now :p
<LordKow> well he is using development.... he better know
<crdlb> if X fails to parse the log, he's fine
<cwillu> yep, there's only a limited amount of sympathy I'm willing to grant :)
<crdlb> since vesa will kick in
<crdlb> again
<cwillu> I just hate making silly mistakes
<o0Chris0o> cwillu: no one sperfect
<cwillu> yep, the missing section just falls back into vesa
<LordKow> there is always the small chance that his computer just blew up
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<LordKow> or her, not to be sexist
<crdlb> 'he' is generic :)
<o0Chris0o> or he fixed it and didn't want to log back onto freenode and went to bed
<o0Chris0o> :D
<LordKow> it is just degrading
<LordKow> 'it' that is
<cwillu> LordKow, 've': p
<LordKow> he could be in awe with compiz?
<cwillu> ve is the convention for ai's :p
<LordKow> "look at how it fades in and out... oh man the transparency!!!!!!!!!!"
 * rww used to use gender-neutral pronouns, until sie realized that it made hir messages look weird
<crdlb> heh
<cwillu> you get used to it :p
<LordKow> i still get awed by alt+tab every now and then
<o0Chris0o> LordKow: thats been around ages, linux and M$
<o0Chris0o> :-p
<LordKow> doesn't mean i still can't get awe'd by it
<o0Chris0o> I like my rain drops and wiper oooooo ahhhhhhhhh
<LordKow> yay my vlc-1.0 git snapshot debian package is a success. just need to figure out this symbol issue. apparently libstream_out_raop_plugin.so uses a symbol found in none of the libraries. well i'll find out which one
<cwillu> question:  can evolution read outlookexpress email folderse?
<cwillu> you're back!
<cwillu> sorry, I missed a section in that pastebin
 * cwillu blinks
<LordKow> about time videolan drops esd support
<cwillu> think I hurt his feelings? :(
<lanoxx-> where do i download the ubuntu beta cd image for 64bit
<lanoxx-> i only found the dvd image
<cwillu> lanoxx-, release notes
<lanoxx-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/
<cwillu> no
<cwillu> NO
<cwillu> release notes
 * cwillu pokes lanoxx- with a stick
<lanoxx-> ah ok
 * cwillu huggles lanoxx- 
<grodius> I got HUGE problems, what did you do to me....
<cwillu> grodius, ugh
<crdlb> lol
<lanoxx-> cwillu, found it, thats going to go straight into virtual box and then im going file some bug reports if i find any
<lanoxx-> :)
<o0Chris0o> cwillu: its ok promise, I was just testing your nerves :D
 * o0Chris0o runs and hides
<cwillu> uh?
<LordKow> yay VLC Media Player 1.0.0-pre1 Goldeneye
<cwillu> o0Chris0o, you know what your mistake was?
<o0Chris0o> cwillu: yes
<cwillu> o0Chris0o, your hostmask won't save you now :p
<XiXaQ> ah! Finally my webcam is working! :)
<o0Chris0o> :D
<o0Chris0o> XiXaQ: grats
<XiXaQ> thanks!
<XiXaQ> I'm a musician, and I've been wanting to take some videos to upload to youtube, but I didn't want to install Windows just to do it. But now, in Jaunty, I can use cheese. Camorama still doesn't work at all though.
<cwillu> I've always wanted to visit new york...
<o0Chris0o> cwillu: just don't do it during winter time :D
<cwillu> why?
<o0Chris0o> its cold
<cwillu> HAH
<cwillu> you think you know cold
<o0Chris0o> windy, snowey
<cwillu> it was -30 here 3 weeks ago
<o0Chris0o> cwillu: where do you live? alaska?
<cwillu> saskatchewan
<o0Chris0o> CA?
<cwillu> we get about as cold as them
<cwillu> canada, yes
<o0Chris0o> yeah its quite cold up there as well
<cwillu> so yes, don't think you'll scare me off with 'oooo, it's so cold'  :p
<o0Chris0o> lol
 * cwillu starts sharpening the poking stick
<cwillu> but still, I fear the worst :p
<o0Chris0o> cwillu:its nice, especially the finger lakes area
<cwillu> re: grodius, not new york :p
<o0Chris0o> heh
<lanoxx-> 1.5MB/s dl i love the torrent option
<shrini> Hi, I downloaded 9.04 alpha 6 and installed
<shrini> it is too slow even  have 2 GB RAM
<shrini> how to make it faster?
<hmw> shrini: define "too slow" a little more detailed, please
<shrini> hi
<shrini> when i switch windows, it takes time
<shrini> i disables visualeffects
<shrini> some sluggish window transfers
<shrini> the boot speed is nice
<shrini> but
<cwillu> I don't think that's memory related, sounds more like a lack of acceleration
<shrini> ya
<hmw> hm. i had certain "hangings" at the beginning, too... they disappeared after ssome updates
<shrini> i increased RAM from 512 to 2GB
<shrini> how to get updates?
<hmw> just as usual: System/Administration/Update Manager
<shrini> ya
<shrini> it showed only 2MB of updates for debconf
<shrini> nothing else
<hmw> you say, compiz is basically working?
<shrini> ya
<shrini> comiz is working
<hmw> any other issues?
<shrini> but i set none t visual effects
<shrini> slow means for example,
<shrini> there are 5 tabs in my pidgin chat window
<shrini> it take 3 seconds to switch between tabs too
<hmw> is your hard drive constantly active? (swap)
<hmw> anyone else in this channel thinks, can help? If not, my way of diagnosing will be somewhat unoptimal
<hmw> shrini: let me prepare a test script, bb in a few minutes
<frybye> hmw - the idea that ram might be too small is ok I guess..
<frybye> i.e. swap very busy...
<shrini>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<shrini> Mem:          2013        753       1259          0         38        313
<shrini> -/+ buffers/cache:        401       1611
<shrini> Swap:         1906          0       1906
<hmw> i dont think 2GB is too little ram but somehow your system seems not to use it
<shrini> swap is zero used
<interawi4ever> just got 9.04 beta
<interawi4ever> starting in vmware, lots of file managers try to start and startup is slow
<interawi4ever> is this a known issue?
<crdlb> yay X
<hmw> shrini: check your background processes. open a terminal, start "top" and watch for 30 seconds. What is using most CPU time?
<interawi4ever> the bottom panel has a lot of "..." items trying to start
<shrini> hmw: ok
<shrini>  2872 root      20   0  124m  32m 9040 S 58.2  1.6   6:53.37 Xorg
<shrini>  3425 shrini    20   0 49668  31m  13m S  1.6  1.6   0:17.37 gnome-panel
<shrini>  3802 shrini    20   0  115m  50m  21m S  1.3  2.5   1:20.74 pidgin
<shrini>  4887 shrini    20   0 41016  21m 9416 S  1.3  1.1   0:02.12 gnome-terminal
<hmw> interawi4ever: no idea, but i wouldnt expect ubuntu being run in a vm could cause unwanted autostarts. sounds very odd
<shrini>  3424 shrini    20   0 33596  23m 8576 S  0.7  1.2   0:10.48 metacity
<shrini>  5517 shrini    20   0  2448 1200  912 R  0.3  0.1   0:00.24 top
<shrini>   
<hmw> ok
<hmw> this looks not so bad
<hmw> do you know, if your cpu isnt too hot?
<shrini> hmw: laptop is cool only. not so heat
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<hmw> ok, let me put that diagnose script together... bb
<shrini> hmw : thanks
<BUGabundo> will some one please confirm or deny: Update-manager apt-listchanges appears in background?
<BUGabundo> maco ^^^^^^
<mvo> BUGabundo: the gtk frontend for apt-listchanges?
<maco> BUGabundo: i dont use gui for updates so *shrug*
<BUGabundo> mvo: yes
<BUGabundo> thanks maco
<maco> however, i can confirm that running apt-listchanges from the command line does squat diddly
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> mvo: if you confirm it, ill file it
<BUGabundo> I keep waiting for it, and then I notice its in background
<mvo> BUGabundo: thats quite possible, there is nothing in apt-listchanges that prevents that at least
<BUGabundo> maybe related to recente changes on bug 333284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333284 in compiz "With focus_on_map = FALSE, window still opens in front" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333284
<mvo> BUGabundo: do you see the taks bar think pulsing ?
<BUGabundo> it doesn't seem to pulse
<mvo> BUGabundo: i.e. is it trying to get your attention? or not even that?
<mvo> BUGabundo: ok, thanks. if you file the bug, please include that info
<mvo> BUGabundo: and you use compiz, right?
<BUGabundo> yes sir
<BUGabundo> yes too
<BUGabundo> will add that too
<maco> mvo: wanna run "apt-listchanges --apt <some package>" and tell me if it hangs for you too?
<mvo> thanks
<interawi4ever> here is a screenshot of the issue
<interawi4ever> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/7592/ubuntu64bit220090327132.png
<BUGabundo> interawi4ever: what's that???
<BUGabundo> so many windows
<interawi4ever> yes
<mvo> maco: does it hang for you in general or just with this commandline? it expects package information to be send via stdin when run with --apt IIRC
<interawi4ever> just started up ubuntu 9.04 beta in vmware
<interawi4ever> and thats what i get
<interawi4ever> also does the beta have a wallpaper?
<maco> mvo: just in command line,but the manpage says that should work..
<maco> er...oh wait
<cwillu> interawi4ever, open a terminal and killall nautilus
 * maco re-RTFMs
<cwillu> interawi4ever, and see if they just start opening up again, or if you get a proper desktop
<interawi4ever> will try it now again
<hmw> shrini: enter the following into the terminal: cd ~ && wget http://harald.ist.org/home/sysrep/sysrep && chmod 0700 sysrep && sudo ./sysrep -up ALL
<shrini> hmw: thanks
<hmw> it should install pastebinit and then upload some config files and stats to a pastebin
<interawi4ever> i also noticed that it seems vmmouse driver is not enabled
<hmw> tell us the URL it shows at the end
<maco> mvo: hm you might be rigt. in that case: why doesnt t give a syntax error when i put text after "--apt"?
<shrini> shrini@shrini-laptop:~$ sudo ./sysrep -up ALL
<shrini> System Report v0.3.3a
<shrini> Error(2): file /home/shrini/.sysrep/section.SUMMARY does not exist.
<interawi4ever> cwillu, it stopped, but now i cannot open any folder
<maco> :( i dont like this. i thought i could use it to do the equiv of "zless /usr/share/..../package/.../Changelog.Debian.gz" or whatever it is
<shrini> hmw: it shows the above error
<hmw> shrini: dang. sorry, this is the first time it try to use it
<interawi4ever> opening "folder name" and nothing appears
<hmw> enter "mkdir .sysrep" and then run "sudo ./sysrep -up ALL" again
<shrini> hmw:  ok. how to use it?
<mvo> maco: I don't know :)
<BUGabundo> mvo https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-listchanges/+bug/349451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349451 in apt-listchanges "apt-listchanges is shown in the background" [Undecided,New]
<shrini> hmw:  it created the directory
<hmw> oh.
<hmw> shrini: did it install pastebinit?
<shrini> hmw: no
<hmw> ok
<interawi4ever> running nautilus from the terminal again gives me glibc detected, nautilus: fouble free or corruption
<interawi4ever> *double
<shrini> hmw: it shows the error and exits
<hmw> shrini: forget about my script, i need to work on it, still alpha
<shrini> hmw; it looks like a nice script
<hmw> i want you to pastebin some things, shrini.   ...
<shrini> hmw: tell, i can do
<shrini> hmw: how to?
<hmw> pastebinit is very cool. sudo apt-get pastebinit   ... then for example cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit   and it uploads the output directly to the pastebin
<cwillu> interawi4ever, downloaded via torrent?
<shrini> hmw: wow. installing it
<cwillu> hmw, pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf eliminates the pointless cat pipe in that case :p
<interawi4ever> no DDL
<interawi4ever> guess i will restart and check  the cd
<cwillu> interawi4ever, verify that the image is right, yep
<hmw> cwillu: this applies only if you want to upload a file, but what if you want to get the output of lspci?
<cwillu> just md5sum the image and compare it against the checksum on the site
<cwillu> hmw, then use that example :p
<shrini> hmw: installed it
<hmw> cwillu: hah. got a better idea. just like my script should have done....
<shrini> hmw: bit it looks for a file in .sysrep folder
<shrini> hmw: the folder is empty
<hmw> shrini: pastebinit does not look for that folder
<shrini> hmw: hmmm
<shrini> hmw: i created an empty file as sudo touch .sysrep/section.SUMMARY
<shrini> hmw: now ran the script
<shrini> hmw: now the error is
<shrini> shrini@shrini-laptop:~$ sudo ./sysrep -up ALL
<shrini> System Report v0.3.3a
<shrini> Sending summary file to the pastebin...
<shrini> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<shrini> System Information has been uploaded to: URL:
<hmw> shrini: i have no idea, whats going wrong, the script is not very well tested
<hmw> i want to see: lspci, df -h,
<hmw> ifconfig
<shrini> hmw: fine
<interawi4ever> cwillu, according to ubuntu verify cd, no errors were found
<cwillu> dunno then
<shrini> hmw: tell me the commands to run, i will run and pastebinit the output collectively
<hmw> lspci > summary && df -h >> summary && ifconfig >> summary && pastebinit summary
<shrini> http://pastebin.com/f205db03c
<hmw> shrini: is there anything else not working?
<ruthgard> the torrent download doesn't work :(
<ruthgard> connection reset :(
<ruthgard> is there a mirror?
<ruthgard> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ruthgard> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<shrini> hmw: not tested all
<hmw> ok
<shrini> hmw: the user experience is great, but slowness os the only problem i face
<hmw> hmm...
<aapzak> alpha6 was running great, but I did have very little upgrades this morning ... beta not that different from alpha6?
<hmw> do you have an older ubuntu active on that notebook? does it work fine?
<crdlb> aapzak: the beta is nothing
<hmw> shrini
<crdlb> it's just a snapshot of the repos
<aapzak> I wouldn't call it nothing, it's pretty good :) but not many changes since A6, ok
<crdlb> and they freeze them for a few days before to try to make sure nothing dumb sneaks in
<hmw> do you have an older ubuntu active on that notebook? does it work fine? shrini
<hmw> if it is something different than a normal driver problem, the drive could be defective
<hmw> gah... why do i always forget to add the name...
<crdlb> aapzak: now that the beta is release, you'll see a million updates
<crdlb> released*
<aapzak> bugfixes?
<ruthgard> I would expect all type of updates
<crdlb> just stuff that couldn't be put in during the beta freeze
<aapzak> I believe artwork is not frozen yet
<ruthgard> bugfixes, features and so forth
<aapzak> gnome 2.26 is allready inthere
<ruthgard> does anyone have the beta torrent file?
<crdlb> well, we're well into feature freeze :)
<ruthgard> It dont seem to want to be downloaded
<aapzak> not me, upgraded 8.10 to 9.04
<ruthgard> did anyone try to update 8.10 kubuntu to 9.04 yet?
<aapzak> nope, I did Ubuntu
<ruthgard> update-manager is not included in kubuntu I noticed, Do I need to install it or can you do the same with the kde update manager?
<aapzak> many changes in Kubuntu? You're probably getting kde4.2?
<ruthgard> I have tweaked my 8.10 to include 4.2
<ruthgard> I was so excited about the plasmoids and all the other niceties that I could not wait for 9.04 :D
<aapzak> I used to be a kde fanboy but 4.x is not good enough for me yet :(
<shrini> hmw: I had 8.04, worked peacefully even with 512 GB RAM
<ruthgard> I like it but its not as stable as gnome yet :)
<shrini> hmw: wanted to upgrade, installed 9.04,felt slow, increased RAM to 2 GB. but still slow
<aapzak> I use terminals a lot and konsole is just poorly configured, irritates me a lot
<ruthgard> konsole just got better :)
<aapzak> smaller fonts?
<ruthgard> I love what they did with the "bookmark" feature
<aapzak> less space between lines?
<ruthgard> when you ssh to a server and bookmark it remembers the location in the filesystem, the username and ip-address in the bookmark
<hmw> shrini: ps -Aux | pastebinit
<hmw> oops
<aapzak> I hate the space between the lines. Compare konsole to gnome-terminal, same font, you'll see konsole needs 25% more room on your precious desktop space
<ruthgard> It has a pretty big font
<shrini> hmw: sure
<hmw> shrini: -aux
<ruthgard> but I dont mind as I am getting old :D
 * crdlb hopes this X works better
<ruthgard> I have a BIG screen hehe
<aapzak> ruthgard: its the space between the lines I have a problem with
<ruthgard> I am not sure about that
<aapzak> I am :)
<shrini> hmw: there is no - for ps
<ruthgard> I dont know how it used to look I just switched to KDE :)
<shrini> hmw here is ps aux output http://pastebin.com/f4cce8fd9
<ruthgard> look like*
<hmw> shrini: ps -aux | pastebinit
<aapzak> gnome looks less complicated
<aapzak> easy on the eye
<hmw> interestinf, shrini, i checked before telling you...!?
<ruthgard> I think I will try gnome for a bit when 9.04 goes live
<ruthgard> I like to change my desktop around abit every now and then
<shrini> hmw: fine
<RizR> hi, upgrade to jaunty but booting with kernel 2.6.28-11 doesnt load x server. get a blank black screen with no keyboard working.
<RizR> using previous kernel from intrepid however boots it fine with jaunty user env.
<fargiolas> does anybody know why the ubuntu netbook remix image iso is compiled for i386? is there any netbook that doesn't mount an atom (lpia) processor?
<aapzak> ruthgard: you'll be getting kde 4.2.1 , which you're already running ATM
<hmw> shrini: didnt find anything, but i might have to little knowledge. You could try to place the system monitor panel applet, activate everything (additional to cpu: ram, swap, disk, net) and watch. Maybe you get lucky and see something, that helps
<ubuntu_> hey there, im trying to test the mapi function for evolution but i cant figure how to do it, its not in the drop down box in evolution, do i need to install something extra?
<ruthgard> yes but also other stuff like better network-manager and so on
<shrini> hmw: fine
<shrini> hmw: any issue with ATI card?
<hmw> shrini: possible
<fargiolas> alternative question, is there a way to get a jaunty livecd iso with lpia support to make a bootable persistent usb drive?
<hmw> shrini: but three seconds to switch tabs in pidgin? hmm... i am sceptical.
<shrini> hmw: yes.feel very slow
<fargiolas> alternative question 2, is there a way to turn the jaunty-mid-lpia img into a persistent live usb?
<hmw> shrini: you said, the hard drive was over-active? that would explain slow speed. Question remains: why is the hard drive in permanent use??
<shrini> hmw: no. hard drive is fine
<shrini> hmw: the GUI is slow
<hmw> shrini: youre running in vesa mode, perhaps?? how bad is scrolling in general?
<hmw> shrini: nah no vesa -- compiz works
<baastrup> is the mapi plugin in evolution 2.26 ubuntu package???
<hmw> shrini: i am out of ideas :(
<shrini> hmw: scrolling is slowonly. but managable
<crdlb> PSA: don't apply the python updates
<hmw> shrini: you could try to remove fglrx and use the open source driver. but i am guessing here
<shrini> hmw: how to remove it? there is no package as fglrx
<hmw> shrini: maybe something went wrong with the upgrade. You could try to boot the live cd and check, if speed is better
<shrini> hmw: I did not upgraded. downloaded the iso. removed all partitions. installed as a fresh one
<hmw> ok... misunderstanding.
<shrini> hmw: its ok
<hmw> shrini: sounds very much like a driver issue to me now. Did you already check the logs?
<shrini> hmw: how to check the driver logs?
<hmw> shrini: that was a second, not quite related question. I meant the stuff in /var/log
<hmw> shrini: Xorg.0.log might contain a clue as well as messages or syslog
<color> hi all
<color> this is really early for me to get up but i guess that is what soda is for later on
<shrini> hmw: xorg log is here http://pastebin.com/f2b71ab75
<hmw> okay... i guess, i need to install some coffee first...
<color> is moving installs from wubi to native part of 9.04?
<apw> does anyone know what the indicator-applet does, why it has a envelope associated with pidgeon, and what that envelope is trying to tell me
<crdlb> apw: it's supposed to tell you when there are new messages
<color> apw: in 9.04 cna i move an install from wubi to native?
<apw> crdlb, what sort of messages, IM's ?
<crdlb> yes
<apw> so if it never goes away thats wrong
<apw> is it something i have enabled?
<crdlb> I'm not sure what its persistent appearance is supposed to be
<apw> having managed to get my update-notifier back, i am now looking to get rid of this pointless thing, given i get nice OSD thigies with the messages in anyhow
<hmw> shrini: is moving windows around also very slow?
<shrini> hmw: yes, takes 3 seconds to get focus
<hmw> and moving itself slow too?
<hmw> shrini: like 1 fps or such?
<shrini> hmw:yes. I see trails
<shrini> hmw: on moving windows
<hmw> ok
<color> does jaunty have widgets?
<tehwrath> do you get them from screeenlets.org
<tehwrath> ?
<hmw> shrini: according to the log, your X believes, it works fine. You got the open source "Radeon" driver. I have no idea, if using fglrx would help.
<hmw> shrini: i have seen several people here in the last days with ATI problems :(
<shrini> hmw: oh. how they fix it/
<shrini> ?
<thewrath> hmw or shrini ?
<hmw> shrini: i didnt follow...
<hmw> shrini: i mean
<shrini> hmw: its ok
<hmw> shrini: i didnt follow, how or if they solved their problems
<shrini> hmw: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Known%20issues  3rd point tellssomething
<thewrath> shrini: i assume you have an intel graphics card?
<shrini> lspci | grep VGA => VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> oh ok since u aaid 3 bullet
<thewrath> which is abotu the intel chips i was nto srue
<cwillu> anyone familiar with how to move the notifications to another corner?  notification-properties seems to be broken
<crdlb> cwillu: because it's for notification-daemon
<shrini> thewrath: any issues with ATI cards?
<Ng> we should probably put in the topic that the current python update is broken and should not be applied
<Ng> (2.6.1-1ubuntu5)
<cwillu> crdlb, on my main desktop, the far right corner is quite far to the right :p
<cwillu> like, out of my view
<rconan> Ng: how broken?
<Ng> rconan: pygtk things won't work (e.g. update-manager)
<rconan> oof
<rconan> that's pretty broken
<ikonia> Ng: are you sure ?
<Ng> rconan: it's blocked on the main archive, but may be on mirrors. a superceding upload is in progress
<Ng> ikonia: see #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> Ng: ahh it's held back thats why I don't see it
<rconan> I got 403s trying to download it :p
<crdlb> don't use mirrors :D
<Ng> rconan: that would be because I chmod -r'd it :)
<rconan> Ng: makes sense
<rconan> Ng: but how would someone download it to fix it?
<rconan> (not me)
<rconan> oh... superceding upload in progress...
<rconan> didn't see that
<crdlb> it doesn't cripple the system, just update-manager
<crdlb> it's not like that bad glibc update ;)
<hmw> shrini: sorry, i couldnt help...
<Ng> sure, it's not the worst update ever :)
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Beta CD Images Available at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Please read Beta release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta  | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support. *** WARNING
<ikonia> ughhh topic limit
<crdlb> heh
<hmw> everyone else: has anybody been improving his jaunty with fglrx instead of radeon?
<mvo> I still think its worth blocking it
<Ng> and recovery will be easy enough with apt when the fixed version is published
<crdlb> shouldn't it go at the beginning anyway?
<mvo> hmw: the auto transition for fglrx->ati for intrepid->jaunty is currently not working correctly
<hmw> ic, thx
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: *** WARNING PYTHON IS CURRENTLY BROKE *** Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. It will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Please read Beta release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support
<bazhang> s/broke /broken
 * crdlb donates some money to python
<ikonia> oh bum
<hmw> lol
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: *** WARNING PYTHON IS CURRENTLY BROKEN *** Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. It will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Please read Beta release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support
<crdlb> silly python, you should have used UTF-8 :D
<thewrath> ikonia: what deals wtih pyhton
<ikonia> ?
<thewrath> when you do updates doesnt it come  with it
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> but its held back
<ikonia> currenty
<thewrath> what in ubuntu uses python
<thewrath> oh ok
<rconan> update-manager for one
<thewrath> k
<ikonia> (reading the devel thread now)
<ikonia> Ng: thanks !
<thewrath> if i have an alpha and update to beta the command i run is the following: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get safe-upgrade?
<thewrath> thank you rconan
<Ng> ikonia: np :)
<rconan> thewrath: "dist-upgrade" is probably better
<thewrath> why is that
<thewrath> i have been told that command as well  but like 5 others to upgrader
<cwillu> thewrath, your normal upgrade procedure will do it just fine
<thewrath> if i had all the updates right bfore the beta came out
<thewrath> do u know how much i would have to download?
<cwillu> update manager, aptitude, apt-get, choose your poison :p
<thewrath> thanks
<cwillu> thewrath, you probably have the beta then
<thewrath> for putting it that way
<thewrath> how can i tell
<crdlb> it doesn't _matter_
<cwillu> thewrath, does your choice of poison show any updates?
<cwillu> if not, then you're up to date
<crdlb> the beta is just an entrypoint for new testers
<thewrath> i have not done it yet
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> right i understand
<rconan> I have a lot of updates since the beta came.. I would guess that all except python are worth having
<thewrath> i have 2 machines iwth jaunty
<thewrath> checking hte one
<thewrath> so do not get python
<crdlb> correct
<thewrath> and what baout the talk i heard on the brainstorm site to move installs from wubi to native
<rconan> if you're using a normal repo url you don't need to do anything
<crdlb> don't get anything containing python or libpython
<thewrath> so when i update crdlb use the update manager and deselect python
<thewrath> i am using reg respo
<rconan> yeah
<rconan> if your mirrors are archive.ubuntu.com or similar you can't download it due to 403
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> baseero has been kept back
<thewrath> update-manager and udpate-manager-core can be updated through sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thewrath> should i do those?
<crdlb> yes, those should be fine
<shrini> hmw: no issue. Do i haveto file a bug?
<hmw> shrini: i dont know.
<hmw> i just filed my first bug ever yesterday *g*
<bromic94> hey all
<bromic94> i got it running
<bromic94> on the machine one that is running ubuntu
<bromic94> and its updated
<amortvigil> hello my kubuntu freezes alot randomly im not sure what causes it ive been googeling for days and have asked it here for days , there are a lot bugreports and there are a lot of google hit but im not shure what fixes it
<bromic94> possibly graphics card
<uniscript> any reason why I get 403 forbidden when trying to upgrade python2.6?
<cwillu> uniscript, the usual, it's an update you really really don't want :p
<cwillu> the replacement is coming
<uniscript> clearly :)
<bazhang> see the topic
<amortvigil> hey cwillu:) i have reduced the ammount of craches by disabeling effects :) but it still crashes alot!
<uniscript> bazhang: I realise the topic hence my job to get there first so that when it is ready all our packages are ready
<mnemo> uniscript: not that part of the topic
<mnemo> uniscript: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/349467
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349467 in python2.6 "update-manager fails to install todays updates due to "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released]
<amortvigil> cwillu: now im on irc ive 1 browser open and i had a constand cpu peak of 100% :S
<uniscript> aha, thanks
<amortvigil> now its over again
<BUGabundo> back
<mnemo> amortvigil: there is a pulseaudio bug right now that causes CPU spikes when you start audio.. maybe that was what you saw?
<amortvigil> mnemo: since when is this update applied?
<Alastair_> awww
<mnemo> amortvigil: the bad package hit the repos this morning and the fixed package is being uploaded right now
<Alastair_> i was just hoping that something is wrong in my TV, but it seems everyone is having problems with python :p
<amortvigil> mnemo: i updated yesterday and there are no new updates
<bromic94> who ever was helping me with update to beta look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/138871/
<uniscript> is there a way to turn off various pidgin announcements like when people join and leave?
<bromic94> that is after i did sudo apt-get upgrade
<cwillu> bromic94, sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<cwillu> does a better job of handling those situations
<hmw> uniscript: yes. look into the settings dialog. you might also want to take a closer look to the plugins.
<fat_rat> how 9.04 is working on eee?
<thewrath1> sorry about that
<thewrath1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138871/
<amortvigil> mnemo: no its the kpackage... when i scann for updates ik got a full cpu spike
<cwillu> fat_rat, the eeepc I'm in charge of is out of the province at the moment, I won't be able to test it on 9.04 for another month or so :p
<uniscript> hmw: thanks yes that fixed it.
<uniscript> forgot about the plugins
<mnemo> amortvigil: ok different bug then, i use gnome
<thewrath1> that link i specified needs looked at bc i am not sure if i can update all of those
<BUGabundo> FYI alert bug 349462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349462 in python2.6 "ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/gtk-2.0/glib/_glib.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8 (dup-of: 349467)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349467 in python2.6 "update-manager fails to install todays updates due to "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349467
<fat_rat> cwillu: then i have to do it myself ;] ;P
<BUGabundo> its going to hit some ppl today
<hmw> uniscript: i turned off the notifications in the plugon
<cwillu> fat_rat, afaik, it's in better shape than it was in gutsy
<hmw> plugoins...
<hmw> GAH
<amortvigil> is it normal that if you have enough ram youre swap isnt used?
<cwillu> amortvigil, generally yes
<hmw> amortvigil: very much so
<amortvigil> okay:)
<hmw> i never saw my swap being used until today... hmm...
<cwillu> amortvigil, except in particular circumstances, it's preferable to keep things in memory :p
<rconan> hmm... anyone else had Xorg taking 100% CPU?
<thewrath1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138871/ <--- I went through the update manager and updated everything but python
<cwillu> heavy file traffic might cause swap out of apps in order to free up memory for cache, that sort of thing
<thewrath1> is that corret cwillu ?
<amortvigil> rconan: lol im talking about it all the time
<rconan> amortvigil: must have missed it
<rconan> is it bugged?
<amortvigil> rconan: it can be pulse audio
<amortvigil> it can be nvidia
<amortvigil> it can be xorg
<vbgunz> I believe a package may be bad, just not sure what package it is. I can no longer import pyscopg2 into a python session. I get an ImportError -> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/psycopg2/_psycopg.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_Decode
<vbgunz> anyone know if this is a known issue?
<amortvigil> it can be unknown too rconan
<thewrath1> python is broken
<rconan> on my system it's always the Xorg process
<mnemo> vbgunz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/349467
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349467 in python2.6 "update-manager fails to install todays updates due to "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released]
<cwillu> some day I'll fix the human genome, such that people read topics and release notes before asking questions that are answered in those topics and release notes :p
 * cwillu glares at vbgunz :p
<vbgunz> mnemo: wow, you are _amazing_. good looking out :)
<hmw> lol.... i want to see that update, cwillu
<hmw> i fear, you gotta rewrite the whole thingy
<rconan> vbgunz: :p it's in the topic
<vbgunz> heh
<cwillu> hmw, well, really I'm just in it for all the people who'll sign up for the alpha's before reading my release notes
<vbgunz> I just ran //topic. my bad. its right there
<cwillu> yes, yes it is :p
<hmw> lol
<rconan> amortvigil: for me it is always firefox being slow which I notice... how about you?
<maxagaz> hi
<rconan> in fact... it always seems to be when I'm looking at launchpad
<amortvigil> rconan: evey program wich uses network makes cpu spikes
 * irunongames is away: Gone away for now
<maxagaz> which version of mysql is installed with 9.04-server and is it stable already ?
<uniscript> firefox has a special mode when it is talking to launchpad to make it render more slowly, or perhaps it's just that launchpad is a slow site. hmm
<cwillu> !info mysql
<rconan> I'm unable to even scroll in launchpad, even after it has loaded the whole thing
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in jaunty
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 96 kB
<frybye> launchpad could apparently use a medium size server FARM and a small size hydro electric station to power it I suspect...
<cwillu> !info mysql-server-5.1
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.1 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.1): MySQL database server binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.31-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 10213 kB, installed size 23480 kB
<cwillu> maxagaz, take your pick
<frybye> - especially on the day after a beta-release...
<rconan> but it's already downloaded! my computer should be able to handle scrolling down a loaded page
<cwillu> rconan, what video chipset?
<rconan> nvidia
<cwillu> nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
<cwillu> and minimize and reopen
<hmw> dtchen is asleep, i guess?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, quit your showing off :p
<BUGabundo> me??
<BUGabundo> I was so quiet!
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I saw you in -mozillateam :p
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I just replied to asac
<BUGabundo> it was not my intention to break Ubuntu beta
<BUGabundo> eheh
<thewrath> BUGabundo: what you broke Jaunty Beta?
<BUGabundo> python
<BUGabundo> bug 349462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349462 in python2.6 "ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/gtk-2.0/glib/_glib.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8 (dup-of: 349467)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349467
<BUGabundo> thewrath: cwillu is picking on me, cause I reported it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<thewrath> so you are hte one i have to thankful to
<thewrath> being honest
<thewrath> so i didnt get the python updates
 * Ienorand is launchpad-stalking devs.
<thewrath> *so i deselected the python updates
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I've been digging on bug #277903 and think I've found a BIOS bug. I wonder if you might be able to do a test on it at some point?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277903 in usb-creator "Missing Operating System [message at boot]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277903
<thewrath> bbl restart
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: for me most of those bugs are FS related
<BUGabundo> formating the usbdisk on linux will solve most cases
<rconan> cwillu: that didn't really help
<rconan> still dodgy
 * BUGabundo checks bug
<cwillu> rconan, k, it's something else then
<cwillu> which I might see in an hour or so once I can reboot into the new xorg
<rconan> I had it yesterday too
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: there's a BIOS bug too, that is at the root of it
<vbgunz> sorry. I dont download anything from launchpad. it says critical fixed released. But you cannot download the fix? have to wait?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: nice find
<rconan> vbgunz: fix is in the process of being uploaded to repos
<BUGabundo> by the way IntuitiveNipple netspeed applet seems to be working again
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: Was that a result of gtk fixes?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: So far the new gtk/gdk looks to be a right mess
<BUGabundo> just began working today
<BUGabundo> after I changed the device to monitor
<TychoQuad> I'm trying to update to jaunty, but I'm getting "W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" is there a way i can re-get the hashes?
<vbgunz> bug 277903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277903 in usb-creator "Missing Operating System [message at boot]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277903
<BUGabundo> TychoQuad: python is broken today! devs have 403 some files!!!
<rconan> that's not TychoQuad's problem though
<TychoQuad> oh, so no updating until python is fixed?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: humm recently all usb-creator disks I've done Work OK!
<rconan> TychoQuad: have you tried doing sudo apt-get update again?
<BUGabundo> TychoQuad: no update python until fix, great idea
<TychoQuad> I've tried it like 6 times
<rconan> hmm...weird
<rconan> what mirror?
<BUGabundo> changed mirror to main?
<TychoQuad> changing mirror
<TychoQuad> currently set to main, trying another one
<BUGabundo> rconan: maybe main stressed out?
<BUGabundo> TychoQuad: DON'T
<BUGabundo> you may get python by mistake!
<TychoQuad> okay...
<BUGabundo> some mirrors may already have rsynced it!
<mnemo> the fixed python package is being compiled, you can watch status here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<rconan> BUGabundo: he'll be fine with *.archive.ubuntu.com"
<rconan> I can confirm that gb works
<rconan> TychoQuad: ^
<BUGabundo> rconan: pt.arc... points to a pt local server
<BUGabundo> it may have the files from a previous rsync
<rconan> well... I can confirm that gb.arch works
<Ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: I followed your debug instructions on bug 284377 and I guess that you suspicion about the IOCTL handler was indeed correct... Anything else that can be done towards resolving this issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377
<rconan> cwillu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/38131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 38131 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox causes massive Xorg CPU usage" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rconan> my god it's been around since dapper!
<BUGabundo> rconan: cwillu isn't that a flash/jave related bug?
<rconan> I have flashblock installed so I doubt it
<rconan> and noscript for that matter
<cwillu> rconan, are you using nv or nvidia?
<rconan> (although launchpad which is the problem page is allowed in noscript
<rconan> nvidia
<rconan> the only unusual thing is I have randr disabled because I use xinerama
<vbgunz> I have a question that has been nagging at me for a while. I have an AMD 64 system and use the binary nvidia driver. I am always asked if I want to install 32bit compatibility *but* I say no. Should I be saying yes here?
<cwillu> rconan, that bug is overrun with "me too"'s that are probably unrelated bugs
<rconan> vbgunz: where are you asked this?
<vbgunz> rconan: during install of the binary driver
<rconan> vbgunz: are you using nvidia drivers from the repo?
<rconan> if not... why not?
<vbgunz> rconan: I am using the run package from nvidia
<cwillu> vbgunz, don't do that
<rconan> vbgunz: use the repo ones
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: one more vote on Don't do that!
<vbgunz> I have a long spoon
<wgrant> Add another one to that.
<TychoQuad> vbgunz, another don't do that
<vbgunz> not sure. last time I tried the repos I went through horror and needed envy I believe to get it right. I been using the run package since the very beginning of Jaunty
<cwillu> vbgunz, the nvidia run file is known to break things
<cwillu> even envy is preferable, as at least it's putting things in standard places and not ripping out files that it doesn't recognize like the upstream installer does
<IntuitiveNipple> Ienorand: Thanks for that report. It looks like it does confirm the suspicion
<rconan> does no-one else have a problem when searching for a bug on launchpad with firefox becoming unusably slow then?
<rconan> download is slow but that's to be expected
<TychoQuad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/38131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 38131 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox causes massive Xorg CPU usage" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rconan> TychoQuad: that's the one I pasted
<TychoQuad> should have looked harder, lol
<rconan> I just thought it would have been fixed sooner considering launchpad is afftected
<cwillu> and which is overrun by people posting unrelated bugs (java, flash, javascript, slow scrolling due to unaccelerated video, etc)
<amortvigil> what is exactly the differense between 180 and 174 driver of nvidia?
<cwillu> amortvigil, win and fail
<rconan> problem is I'm not sure if my video is accelerated...
<cwillu> use 180 unless it isn't supported for your card
<amortvigil> cwillu: 173 works for mee
<cwillu> amortvigil, do your window decorations ever get distorted?
<rconan> I had to do some strange stuff to Xorg to get Xinerama to work
<amortvigil> cwillu: i have an nvidia geforce 7400
<cwillu> rconan, glxinfo|grep render
<rconan> direct rendering: Yes
<rconan> is the bit you were after
<cwillu> no
<rconan> ?
<cwillu> I was after the bit that comes up with the exact line I gave you :p
<rconan> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8800 GTX/PCI/SSE2 GL_NV_depth_buffer_float, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp,  GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,
<cwillu> thansk :)
<cwillu> okay, you've got acceleration working
<rconan> thought so
<cwillu> (direct rendering isn't bullet proof anymore)
<cwillu> or a bullet proof guide, rather
<rconan> I know that I can't use compositing
<cwillu> really?
<rconan> because randr isn't running
<cwillu> randr is unrelated
<cwillu> and I've got a large dual monitor set up with nvidia and compiz
<rconan> I can't run the desktop effects
<rconan> cwillu: using twinview?
<cwillu> are you using twinview or xinerama
<cwillu> you should be using twinview
<rconan> or vanilla xinerama?
<amortvigil> cwillu: ive got this : OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 7300/PCI/SSE2
<amortvigil>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<rconan> cwillu: can't use twinview with two cards
<cwillu> twinview
<cwillu> rconan, nvidia, you can
<rconan> since when?
<cwillu> since ever, afaik
<cwillu> their man page talks about it extensively
<rconan> last time I tried I ended up with two screens, each of which spanned two monitors
<BUGabundo> any one here mods at the forums?
<vbgunz> so how would I completely uninstall the nvidia run file?
<BUGabundo> we are going to have a crysis! ehe
<cwillu> vbgunz, can you reinstall fresh?
<rconan> vbgunz: could be difficult
<rconan> BUGabundo: where?
<rconan> why?
<vbgunz> cwillu: would really prefer not too
<vbgunz> not until the ultimate backup system came about which would probably be in less (hopefully) than 10 years
<rconan> vbgunz: it's the only guaranteed way to get rid of the nvidia install since it sometimes deletes random files
<cwillu> vbgunz, basically, you're in an very unsupported situation.  You can try to use the .run file to uninstall, and then reboot and reinstall via the hardware drivers dialog
 * rconan is gonna try starting again with his monitor configuration
<BUGabundo> rconan: users getting python
<BUGabundo> all over the forum
<amortvigil> cwillu: can it be the problem that i mannually had to nvidia-xconfig?? so that maybe not all modules are laoded in xorg.conf?
<cwillu> rconan, I can't guarentee it, but I was under the impression that it worked
<vbgunz> well I have no problems. everything seems fine. I thought I ask and give the package from the repos another shot
<darthanubis> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/libpython2.6_2.6.1-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<darthanubis>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<cwillu> darthanubis, read the topic
<darthanubis> sorry
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: know prob
<BUGabundo> pything is broken
<BUGabundo> fix is now availble
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/349467
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released]
<Alastair_> yeah, the new package just got built
<BUGabundo> still not in archive
<vbgunz> I have this reboot icon in my tray. in no way does it tell me *why* I need to reboot. what is a good way to find out why I need to reboot?
<BUGabundo> please hold a few mins
<Alastair_> well, give it a few minutes xD
<maco> vbgunz: its always because you had an update that requires a reboot
<leonbrussels> I have 2 questions regarding Jaunty: If I do update-manager -d, will I get all of the new features (especially improved boot time)? And, will fglrx work?
<Ienorand> vbgunz: Hmm, that would probably go down as a feature request... Found this: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10021/
<peppot> leonbrussels, fglrx is by definition broken. get another video card.
<rconan> cwillu: right... now I have the default xorg.conf and a single screen. How would you say I go about getting this to work?
<leonbrussels> peppot: Works fine here on Intrepid. Laptop card...
<maco> vbgunz: its always because you had an update that requires a reboot
<maco> vbgunz: example: the kernel was updated. a new kernel can only be loaded by rebooting
<rconan> cwillu: I just thought of another problem though... the two monitors on the second GPU are far the left and far right ones
<rconan> wont twinview just not work onthem?
<peppot> leonbrussels, compositing is impossible, 2d performance is catastrophic (visible redraws when tabbing between basic windows)...
<vbgunz> maco: yeah. I thought this would be a no-brainer. cool to see I am not alone
<peppot> leonbrussels, laptop here too
<vbgunz> rconan: I have a xorg that uses twinview. I can upload it for you too look at but wouldn't recommend you just copy and paste it *because* I have custom timings that may negatively affect you
<rconan> hmm
<Q-FUNK> Howdy!  what packages in this morning's update could have contributed to making both totem and rhythmbox get a buffer overflow at startup?
<vbgunz> rconan: http://dpaste.com/19932/
<leonbrussels> peppot: All I can say is that it works for me in Intrepid. Can you suggest any alternatives that work better (and maybe even on Jaunty?)
<vbgunz> it might work for you out of the box. I have 2 17 inch CRT monitors
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: Potentially the python2.6 disaster.
<Q-FUNK> oh
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: You could downgrade python2.6(-minimal) and see if that fixes it.
<peppot> leonbrussels, no, all alternatives for me in jaunty have been painfully slow. can't recommend upgrading from intrepid, but then again I don't know if it's fglrx or jaunty that's holding back performance
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> where would I find older releases?
<peppot> leonbrussels, but you seem to have good performance in 8.10, perhaps I should switch back to that
<wgrant> -ati works fine on all of my cards here.
<rconan> vbgunz: do you get compositing with that config?
<vbgunz> rconan: yes
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: /var/cache/apt/archives, perhaps. Otherwise -0ubuntu4 on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6
 * BUGabundo should ear badges for all the work at Forums
<leonbrussels> wgrant: It works fine too, but compiz performance is much slower
<rconan> that isn't twinview... that uses the xserver's xinerama extension
<rconan> oh no... xinerama "0"
 * rconan is confused
<vbgunz> rconan: heh, I set it up quite a while back. it works for my needs just fine.
<cwillu> rconan, it's not twinview (my mistake), but I don't see any reason in the docs why composite shouldn't be available
<leonbrussels> if I do update-manager -d, will I get startup time improvements
<leonbrussels> ?
<wgrant> leonbrussels: Most probably.
<leonbrussels> wgrant: Cool
<Q-FUNK> 2.6.1-1ubuntu5 found in pbuilder cache. let's try it
<leonbrussels> thx, I guess I'll upgrade then
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: That's the broken one.
<rconan> because xinerama and randr don't play nice...
<rconan> and composite seems to require randr
<vbgunz> rconan: the nvidia utlitiy tells me it is twinview
<cwillu> composite extension is unrelated to xrandr
<BluesKaj> Will jaunty run my fav kde3 apps like konversation and amarok 1.4 ?
<TychoQuad> leonbrussels, let me know if you get to the package downloading stage
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: is it?  I though that ubuntu9 was the most recent?
<TychoQuad> i haven't been able to get that far
<acicula> BluesKaj: i think so
<rconan> vbgunz: it is... I read wrong
<acicula> BluesKaj: it still comes with kde3?
<Q-FUNK> ööööö sorry, I meant 2.6.1-0ubuntu9
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6 says otherwise.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> That's old.
<acicula> is jaunty going to be an lts release btw?
<wgrant> Old enough, but possibly too old.
<wgrant> acicula: No.
<Q-FUNK> yup, but it's what I have on hand
<wgrant> acicula: 10.04 will be.
<vbgunz> if you have 2 CRTs you can try. I have 2 17 inch monitors and its been flawless for me for a long time now. I have a 5 button mouse setup in there too. you might want to check that out
<acicula> wgrant: ah
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: confirmed. downgrading all python2.6 goodies fixes it
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: OK, excellent.
<wgrant> It wasn't entirely clear that those problems were related to the Python issue, but both did crop up around the same time.
<BluesKaj> acicula , I'm on KDE4.2 atm and I run those apps very well . I don't care for amarok2 much , and quassel is ok , but i don't like it's layout much. Hence the question about preserving my old favs :)
<rconan> cwillu: can I see your config?
<acicula> BluesKaj: well if you want your old apps you probably need to install part of kde3 at least and those applications, but they generally are setup such that they can coexist
<acicula> BluesKaj: unless support for kde3 was removed with jaunty?
<vbgunz> the only thing I dont like about quassel is its handling of logs. it deletes a chats log entirely *if* if you delete the buffer which sucks :/
<BluesKaj> acicula , kde 3 apps run alongside kde4 on intrepid
<vbgunz> but I love the top window in quassels default layout. thats cool
<vbgunz> damn I am hitting about 40KB average just updating
<BluesKaj> so Intrepid still supports kde3 . I hope jaunty does
<maco> no
<maco> kde doesnt even support kde3 anymore, do they?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/349467/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released]
<acicula> maco: you can install the kde3 system and libraries along side
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: on my laptop with NV 8400 dual monitor I get 130FPS on compiz benchmark
<maco> acicula: probably, but none will be shipped standard
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: I dont think I use compiz unless KDE4 kwin uses it
<maco> yeah konversation's still available
<vbgunz> I am on Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> kde 3 is mature , it doesn't need much support
<BUGabundo> $ glxgears
<BUGabundo> 2797 frames in 5.0 seconds = 558.744 FPS
<BUGabundo> 539 frames in 5.0 seconds = 107.711 FPS
<vbgunz> 20526 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4104.466 FPS
<vbgunz> 18480 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3694.223 FPS
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: maximize it on the largest screen
<vbgunz> never thought about it
<vbgunz> ok
<BUGabundo> wait 10 secsr
<BUGabundo> report back
<wgrant> BUGabundo: None of the fixes are on the main mirror yet.
<vbgunz> 5388 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1077.600 FPS
<vbgunz> 2393 frames in 5.0 seconds = 478.578 FPS
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: way better card then mine
<vbgunz> it drops after the first, why?
<BUGabundo> wgrant: no? some one mentioned it was build and availble! duh
<Pici> glxgears is not a benchmark
<acicula> ^^
<wgrant> BUGabundo: They're not published yet.
<BUGabundo> Pici: any other tool to have a quick look?
<rconan> what they said
<wgrant> Pici: I yearn for the days when it required you to pass -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<acicula> BUGabundo: phoronix.org
<Pici> wgrant: ditto
<BUGabundo> I like richards.py
<acicula> mind you their testsuit is extensive
<acicula> very extensive, dont download every test, heh
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: I just tried glxgears -fullscreen on 2048x1120 and hit 405FPS average
<BUGabundo> $ python richards.py
<BUGabundo> Richards benchmark (Python) starting... [<function entry_point at 0x7fced45a3c80>]finished.
<BUGabundo> Total time for 10 iterations: 4.01 secs
<BUGabundo> Average time per iteration: 401.17 ms
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: what card do own?
<vbgunz> a 7950 GX2
<vbgunz> its a dual 512 GDDR3 card from nvidia
<BUGabundo> nice bit
<BUGabundo> so a desktop one
<BUGabundo> mine is a one year old on laptop
<vbgunz> I can tell you one thing though. I believe the sli is rotten on Windows. Left 4 Dead I can play maxed out *but* the only thing I have to put on medium is shaders. that setting alone though makes a big difference. I just dont think sli works on that game
<vbgunz> whether I play it with a single GPU or in sli, I actually get the same exact performance no matter what :/
<BluesKaj> vbgunz run , glxinfo | grep direct , to see what it's really named
<vbgunz> direct rendering: Yes
<vbgunz>     GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,
<BluesKaj> then lspci | grep VGA
<BUGabundo> direct rendering: Yes    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<vbgunz> thats all I got
<BUGabundo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M G (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> sry , lspci | grep VGA
<vbgunz> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GX2] (rev a1)
<vbgunz> thats wierd. its labeled on the card as a 7900 GTX duo *but* my nvidia utility shows it as a 7950 GX2
<BluesKaj> both decent cards , BUGabundo , vbgunz
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: ROFL! you got dunked!
<vbgunz> I heard Sli was broken on those cards and after enabling it in Windows for L4D I sort of believe it
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: you wanna hear something real cool? that card was given to me. for less than 550 I built a really nice box with that :)
<vbgunz> I think I now know why it may have been given to me ;)
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, the nvidia drivers fit a lot of versions of the 7000 series
<vbgunz> I only game and so I believe only really take advantage of the card in Windows. on GNU/Linux which I use for everything else, with compositing enabled. well, it more than fits the bill
<vbgunz> am really considering a 295 GTX I believe.
<vbgunz> I think it would have to fall off a truck though for me to get it now :)
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: calm a bit down!
<BUGabundo> you are getting a bit OT, and some one  may not like it
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: heh, it can stay on the truck, but the price will have to fall off so to say ;)
<rconan> cwillu: sorry if you already saw this message earlier... any chance I could see your xorg.conf?
<darthanubis> pulse still broken
<darthanubis> there is scratching before you paly anything
<BUGabundo> with dtchen kernel image?
<BUGabundo> or todays kernel?
<darthanubis> you have to wait after the glitch to restart the app with sound
<darthanubis> BUGabundo, todays kernel
<darthanubis> he said todays kernel would fix the issue
<Lachkater> isn't there a alternate jaunty beta cd avaible for download?
<BUGabundo> Lachkater: yes
<BUGabundo> there's an alternate cd
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> you have both daily and daily-live
<BUGabundo> daily is the alternate
<BUGabundo> DVD as both!
<Lachkater> cool thank you :>
<SandGorgon>  has anybody used Reconstructor to make a custom livecd-installer ? Is it recommended vs some other method..
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: I haven't!
<BUGabundo> been looking for an easy way to do it
<BUGabundo> usually I just extract it all from the image, mount loop, and chroot
<SandGorgon> BUGabundo: hmm... allright. is your method documented somewhere, so I can follow a step-by-step ?
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: It is! some page on wiki.
<bsnider> python's broken? who broke it?
 * BUGabundo looks 
<SandGorgon> BUGabundo: great... what do i search for in Google?
<acicula> it ate something to big
<BUGabundo> bsnider: please see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/349467
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> bsnider: 20min or so for it to be in archive
<bsnider> i guess it isn't broken if a fix has been released
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: good question! I can't find it myself on google! I have the page saved offline! let me see if I can dig the URL from there
<acicula> SandGorgon: linuxfromscratch pages probably have something on it
<BUGabundo> I know it was pain in the ass to follow
<BUGabundo> too many steps
<BUGabundo> that's why I wished there was One Click does it all app
<acicula> heu, the installers for that
<acicula> and you can automate the installer too i think, ubuntu wiki
<SandGorgon> BUGabundo: ugh... could you pastebin it maybe ?
<organo> hey, can anyone tell me why do programs like firefox, GIMP and emesene look ugly and not intergrated with my theme? I'm on kubuntu 9.04 beta
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: its HTML lol. but I can upload it if all else fails
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: wiki name LiveCDCustomization
<mofux> hi
<BUGabundo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22LiveCDCustomization%22&context=180
<BUGabundo> mofux: hi
<mofux> i'm just trying to upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to jaunty beta
<mofux> but it's missing packages at the upgrade
<mofux> or better said... it cannot fetch them
<ketilwaa> Hi there. How do I change the settings for the crash manager. I checked to not be notified by some crashing apps, but need the response anyhow
<Pici> mofux: you cannot upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 in one shot.  You need to upgrade to 8.10 first.
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: did you get it?
<mofux> oh sorry, i'm on 8.10
<BUGabundo> mofux: python bug most probably
<mofux> yes
<BUGabundo> please see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/349467
<mofux> how to fix it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> wait half an hour
<SandGorgon> BUGabundo: got the link u sent. great thanks... let me digest it !
<mofux> BUGabundo: ok, will do
<BUGabundo> mofux: how are you upgrading ?
<BUGabundo> update-manager-kde -d ?
<mofux> yup
<mofux> exactly
<BUGabundo> welcome on board!
<mofux> :)
<BUGabundo> we will be waiting for you
 * BUGabundo thinks python should be hitting 8.04
<BUGabundo> mofux: humm can you please pastebin you sources.list?
<BUGabundo> or at least the error ?
<mofux> yup
<BUGabundo> thans
<aVirulence> hi all, all my Python packages seem to be broken after the latest apt-get upgrade.. is this a known issue?
<Pici> Yes.
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: I think this I it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<BUGabundo> aVirulence:  please see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/349467
<ketilwaa> aVirulence: see topic
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released]
<mofux> argh, pastebin says my log is spam and won't let me post :(
<mofux> weirdo
<mofux> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/python2.6-minimal_2.6.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 141.76.2.130 80]
<mofux> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/python2.6_2.6.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 141.76.2.130 80]
<mofux> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/libpython2.6_2.6.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 141.76.2.130 80]
<mofux> ^sorry for spamming the channel
 * BUGabundo ohhh I missed /topic
<Pici> mofux: Don't do that.
<BUGabundo>  !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> Pici: does 8.04 also get it by the python bug?
<Pici> mofux, BUGabundo, ma: The python upgrade has been blocked due to the aformentioned issues, just wait for it to be resolved and the urls will work again.
<thewrath> why when i try to download the beta is it slow as hekc
<mofux> thanks
<sirderigo> this is the channel for the person trying jaunty jackalope?
<BUGabundo> thewrath: everyone is hammering the server??
<BUGabundo> sirderigo: yes
<mofux> Pici: cool, better to have an failed upgrade then a failed system :)
<thewrath> oh ok
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Pici> mofux: Exactly.
<thewrath> thought everyone got it last night
<thewrath> lol
<BUGabundo> thewrath: if you had follow my tip yesterday it would be faster
<mofux> Pici: do you have a clue how long it might take?
<BluesKaj> mofux ,I repeat,  you can't skip a release , you have to upgrade 8.10 first , then upgrade to Jaunty
 * ma thinks it's perhaps a day too early for beta testing...
<BluesKaj> to 8.10
<mofux> BluesKaj: i'm on 8.10...
<mofux> i did write it wrong above
<mofux> sorry
<ma> BluesKaj: the Beta testing websites suggest that upgrading from 8.04 is also possible, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades - this could deserve sorting out then...
<Pici> mofux: The fix has been released, it just needs to build and then propogate to the mirrors. So... sometime today.
<mofux> ok, thakns alot guys
<BluesKaj> mofux, earlier you said you were on 8.04
<antoranz> guys! I'm getting three packages as "Forbidden" when I try to update
<cwillu> antoranz, read the topic
<antoranz> can any of you work on that?
<mofux> BluesKaj: yep, sorry for that... i'm always messing those numbers
<ma> antoranz: they're on it
<Pici> antoranz: Its like that on purpose.
<Pici> antoranz: So that people don't break their systems with a broken python package.
 * BUGabundo wonders how many bugs have been filed on python and mirrors about this in 2h
<mofux> hehe :)
<BUGabundo> (12:57:28 PM) infinity: New python2.6 binaries are being pushed to mirrors, FWIW.
<antoranz> k
<thewrath> FWIW?
<thewrath> BUGabundo: when do you think speeds will be back to normal
<aVirulence> for what it's worth?
<antoranz> and what was the problem?
<ketilwaa> Anyone: How do I change the settings for the crash manager. I checked to not be notified by some crashing apps, but need the response anyhow
<antoranz> they figured out something after having made the beta announcement?
<thewrath> python is broken
<BUGabundo> thewrath: in 5 weeks ROFL
<BluesKaj> ok np, mofux  have you read this tutorial to upgrade from 8.10 ? , http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<thewrath> come on
<sirderigo> the beta is really good, but yes python is death :(
<mofux> BluesKaj: thanks for your help.. i think i know what went wrong now... yes i've read it
<sirderigo> and performous, amarok, and banshee donesnt work
<thewrath> bbl
<thewrath> going to boot into ubuntu and update since i am not get the beta .iso atm
<antoranz> oh... now you hit me with amarok. I have started to hate it
<aurel42> Howdy, it seems since upgrading to jaunty, something is wrong<tm> with ssh-agent. After a while of working with it, ssh-add suddenly claims it cannot access the authentication agent, even though ssh-agent is still running.
<aurel42> Is this a known issue?
<antoranz> half of the songs in my meizu don't even show up in my collection
<BUGabundo> aurel42: see topic
<aurel42> BUGabundo: which part? the "not supported" part?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<sirderigo> antoranz, it read all my music but doesnt work
<BUGabundo> no python breakage
<aurel42> BUGabundo: I wasn't aware that ssh-agent has to do with Python.
<antoranz> well.... it does work in my box... a little unreliably, but works
<sirderigo> yesss there is a lot of updates!
<sirderigo> i am actually using exaile
<antoranz> but it's like it's connected to my likes neurons wirelessly, cause all the songs that I really LIKE, they won't show up
<mtholdenss> hey, i got the jaunty beta 64 bit on a mac, and can't get desktop effects to work
<thunderstruck> its too damn early for this
<sirderigo> Andphe, wellcome my friend
<aurel42> BUGabundo: also, I've upgraded to jaunty a couple of days ago, the problem has been present ever since and the python breakage seems to be a new issue.
<Andphe> :)
<BUGabundo> aurel42: ok
<BUGabundo> then that's another thing!
<sirderigo> gnomefreak, i too like AC/DC :D
<aurel42> ssh-agent isn't a Python script, either. It's an ELF binary.
<sirderigo> in a intel dual core, 1.73 ghz, 2 GB ram, jaunty hang up sometimes
<cetanhota> Morning, has anyone tried to put 9.04 in a Vmware session?
<sirderigo> cetanhota, i am installing vmware server right now
<BUGabundo> guys, lunch for me! hold the fort until I came back!
<sirderigo> BUGabundo, we will resist, no one enemy will get in
<sirderigo> i think i like vmware.
<cetanhota> I am having issues install the VMware tools, and all that happens is the file browser opens over and over. does not stop till I cancel the install.
<antoranz> the hell with the fort. I'll take a nap... or better yet, read some more news
<mnemo> here we go, python fix available in apt-get
<sirderigo> mnemo, thats very good, i am actually upgrading
<BUGabundo> (01:09:56 PM) mnemo: python fix available through main apt-get (not sure about mirrors)
<sirderigo>  and later i will try to install pyragua
<BUGabundo> guys hammer the server.... go get your FIX!
<sirderigo> BUGabundo, the ubuntu central server?
<mofux> yippie :)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> bye
<sirderigo> BUGabundo, bye :)
<ketilwaa> Would anyone  like to help with somethin not python related? How do I change the settings for the crash manager? I checked to not be notified by some crashing apps, but need the response anyhow. If nobody knows I'll shut up for now.
<sirderigo> mmm
<sirderigo> i will search a little, give me a second
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, python python-central
<billybigrigger_>   python-cupshelpers python-minimal python2.6 python2.6-minimal
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, those are the fixed packages? along with libpython2.6
<mnemo> yes
<billybigrigger_> roger
<rconan> ubuntu really needs to use diffs on the package lists...
<rconan> downloading them at 60kb/s takes some time
<rconan> s/b/B
<billybigrigger_> 60k/sec, lucky you
<billybigrigger_> haha
<billybigrigger_> 30-40 here
 * rconan is used to 1.6MB/s but is visiting parents at the moment
<billybigrigger_> roger, i get 2.5MB/s here on a good day, but the main buntu server is just getting pile drived since yesterday
<sirderigo> sirderigo, have 51.4 kbps rightnow
<sirderigo> now i have 32 kbps
<sirderigo> and now 15
<rconan> I would imagine so
<sirderigo> :'(
<cetanhota> I will patch my VMware Guest to all current levels then try to install the vmware tools. will let you know what happens.
<sirderigo> cetanhota, dont go broken your system ;)
<cetanhota> Its no big deal if I do, its a vm, i can just start over. This is why I love VM!
<cetanhota> I will take a snapshot of the VM once its patched, so if I muck it up, simple to start over.
<sirderigo> cetanhota, oops, i am using jaunty like first and only one system
<sirderigo> well actually i think i hace a debian sid installed
<rconan> I'm using it on both of mine
<rconan> needed the new Xorg to fix a bug I was having
<cetanhota> My host is a mac, I have several guests install right now.
<sirderigo> rconan, i now can use twinview whitout non-sleep week!
<mtholdenss> getting no where here, geeze where are the mac users that were on last night
<sirderigo> i have a stupid question, what version of vmware i need to download?
<sirderigo> i already have server but i want desktop
<BluesKaj> looks like the jaunty beta servewrs are getting hammered
<mtholdenss> try torrents
<cetanhota> sirderigo, let me look. I know the mac version, not sure of the pc version
<sirderigo> cetanhota, :
<BluesKaj> I
<BluesKaj> I'm getting 60kb/sec
<cetanhota> sirderigo, what os is going to be your host?
<sirderigo> cetanhota, i cant say, i think whatever yo can download, in this moment i am thinking in freebes
<sirderigo> freebsd
<sirderigo> but i will force mac too, and i think 2 or 3 ubuntu for probes and
<cetanhota> sirderigo: check this link. https://www.vmware.com/tryvmware/?p=workstation-w they have a 30 day trial.
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> how do i see if any of my stuff is muted for sound
<cetanhota> serderigo, you could also look at virtualbox, its a sun product and its free. www.virtualbox.org
<thewrath> bc i get sound through computer speakers but through headphones i do
<sirderigo> cetanhota, i use virtualbox, but i want to try VMWARE
<cetanhota> sirderigo, that vm link should help. they have a 30 day trial, it a full version.
<thewrath> vmware yuck
<thewrath> virtual box rocks
<sirderigo> really?
<sirderigo> i heard vmware was better
<cetanhota> I like the free aspect of virtual box, but I do find that the performance is way better with vm.
<sirderigo> why vmware server is free (as in free beer) and vmware (other) no
<cetanhota> I used virtualbox for awhile, but once I could get vmware I made the purchase.
<unixdawg> so did we go beta ?
<cwillu> unixdawg, no, we cancelled the whole thing
<cwillu> we're all switching to windows 7 instead, with a nice brown theme
<Viking_kong> ya, ubuntu is dead
<unixdawg> lol
<Viking_kong> as well as fedora
<unixdawg> ok windows 7 coool
<sirderigo> what the baby are you thelling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * cwillu suggests that reading the topic would be a good way of determining whether beta was out, presuming that ubuntu.com was too far out of your way :p
 * sirderigo changed hell for baby
<Mithrandir> hm, isn't libvirt supposed to start dnsmasq on the virtual bridge interface?  Or was that the previous version and they've NIH-ed it?
<XenoPhoenix> From #ubuntu: Hi guys, currently on jaunty, what's the best tips for power saving on ubuntu? I currently get 2.5 hours of battery life on my laptop, where as with windows 7 I currently get 5+
<maxb> You might want to play with powertop
<cwillu> XenoPhoenix, powertop, open drivers, laptop-mode-tools, and a willingness to experiment
<maxb> I hear the display driver may make a huge difference
<acicula> wireless too
<XenoPhoenix> I'm a little wary of powertop, last time I went with I ended up with X not restarting after a zap and an inability to come out from a suspend
<XenoPhoenix> yeah bartman in ubuntu mentioned display drivers
<XenoPhoenix> it's an intel X3100 in a hp 2710p here
<cwillu> XenoPhoenix, powertop is just a display tool with some builting tweaks that you can safely ignore
<cwillu> (diagnostic tool rather, not a display)
<XenoPhoenix> currently on the default intel driver which i was lead to understand is quite good
<XenoPhoenix> ah I was told to apply the tweaks last time
<XenoPhoenix> i guess that was a bad move? :p
<cwillu> well, alot of them are simply inappropriate depending on various details of your use and hardware
<XenoPhoenix> ah fair enough :)
<billybigrigger_> anyone else having problems upgrading the fixed python packages?
<cwillu> you should have <10 wakeups per second generally to help with the battery life (as displayed by powertop), beyond that gets into avoiding having the drive spin up (laptop-mode-tools is useful there, although I don't know for sure that simply installing it is enough to enable it)
<XenoPhoenix> ok I'll have a play with them to see, just apting powertop now
<XenoPhoenix> though I was interested about how to proceed with the display driver
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.com/m4e998acf
<billybigrigger_> forbidden ip error when trying to upgrade the new python fix
<billybigrigger_> anyone else getting this? or just me?
<XenoPhoenix> same here billybigrigger
<billybigrigger_> hmm
<cwillu> the fixed package isn't up yet afaik
<bazhang> did you see the topic?
<XenoPhoenix> ah ;)\
<cwillu> you're trying to download the broken version, which has been forbidden for your protection :p
<billybigrigger_> well someone said the fixed pkg's where on the servers
<cwillu> bazhang, I've got this python error :p
<billybigrigger_> ahh
<billybigrigger_> roger
<mnemo> maybe it didnt sync to mirrors yet? i've gotten the fixed version from apt-get earlier today for sure
<billybigrigger_> im hitting the main server
<XenoPhoenix> mine appears to be fine now (UK mirror)
<billybigrigger_> XenoPhoenix, did you apt-get --fix-missing?
<billybigrigger_> or just apt-get upgrade
<XenoPhoenix> this was from synaptic
<billybigrigger_> ahh
<thewrath> anyone know where dchens link is to the kernal upgrade that you can get that fixes some things bc of the freeze
<Trymon> Hello, does anybody has a qualcomm gobi / HP un2400 Card and tryed to activate it with jaunty? Google and ubuntu forums couldn't help me.
<XenoPhoenix> think we may have found our problem here, powertop reports ~255 wakeups per second :/
<XenoPhoenix> 62.6% (226.5)       <interrupt> : i915@pci:0000:00:02.0  <-- that's the main culprit
 * maxb makes note to check his own i915-based netbook
<XenoPhoenix> heh
<kneeki> Anyone have a link to Kubuntu 9.10 Beta torrent?
<acicula> for me it's the wireless, accounting for 50% of the wakeups heh
<gotgnu> is the 64 bit firefox the defualt in Jaunty ?
<acicula> gotgnu: depends if you installed the 32 or 64 bit version
<acicula> of jaunty that is
<XenoPhoenix> so what steps should I take to reduce thoose wakeups?
<gotgnu> I installed the 64
<gnomefreak> its 64 than most likely i dont have a 64 PC laying around
<XenoPhoenix> kneeki, 32 or 64?
<kneeki> XenoPhoenix: I'd like to try 64 bit
<Laruft_> hi, i'm finding running konversation or amarok causes lock up
<XenoPhoenix> ooh you wanted 9.10?
<XenoPhoenix> not 9.04
<kneeki> XenoPhoenix: Yeah, 9.10  Beta
<XenoPhoenix> ah sorry only have 9.04 to hand
<kneeki> I can find the direct download link to the iso, but not a torrent. Torrents are ubar fast
<gnomefreak> kneeki: ther eis no 9.10
<kneeki> errrr
<gnomefreak> latest beta is 9.04
<kneeki> lol yeah
<kneeki> I was mixing ver numbers -_-
<kneeki> gnomefreak: smack me next time I do that ;)
<kneeki> XenoPhoenix: Can I get the 9.04 link?
<gnomefreak> kneeki: its in the topic
<XenoPhoenix> I was going to say I didn't thin there was a 9.10 :P
<gnomefreak> kneeki: type /t to read it
<gnomefreak> kneeki: i would hold off on it
<XenoPhoenix> see PM for the link
<kneeki> gnomefreak: Oh?
<gnomefreak> seeing as python is broken i would wait
<gnomefreak> kneeki: python is a major thing in Ubuntu as well as most dists
<kneeki> Hmm, I just wanted to get a feel for the interface. I've used Gnome my entire Ubuntu experience, and I don't think I like it
<maxb> It's fixed again already, unless your mirror is lagging
<maxb> Also, didn't the breakage happen *after* beta, anyway?
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: poke...
<XenoPhoenix> keep your pokes to yourself rconan ;)
<gnomefreak> maxb: yes but upgrading may not give him the updated one since it browk after beta release
<kneeki> Gnome feels like it's really flimsy, or going to break or something. Also, not every window seems to have theme support, so while using apt or updates, it feels really weird
<XenoPhoenix> kneeki, apt / updates will be using the root theme rather than the user one
<maxb> gnomefreak: As it broke after beta, why are you advising him to hold off downloading a beta iso?
<BUGabundo> back
<kneeki> XenoPhoenix: Why not keep the same theme throughout?
<gnomefreak> maxb: he is looking for the beta disk
<XenoPhoenix> your can symbolically link them so they appear the same though this isn't always advisable as it will be less obvious if you running a gui app as root
<XenoPhoenix> ^^
<gnomefreak> s/disk/iso
<maxb> gnomefreak: Indeed. And I completely fail to understand what the python breakage has to do with downloading a beta disk
<gnomefreak> maxb: it doesnt however the updates after he installs it will have borked python
<unixdawg> ok updated
<gnomefreak> afaik it hasnt been widely fixed yet but i will know more when i get finished with hg
<maxb> gnomefreak: No they won't. The borked python was disabled in the archive
<kneeki> gnomefreak: So, even if I update the OS after install, it would be broken?
<gnomefreak> maxb: oh it was held back?
<gnomefreak> kneeki: hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> kneeki: you can try it but be known that there may/will be problems as it is beta
<kneeki> Well of course
<BUGabundo> mirrors are still upgrading!
<billybigrigger_> flashplugin-nonfree still buggy for most people? like having to fully close firefox and restart it to get rid of the white box that should be a flash video?
<billybigrigger_> on amd64
<gnomefreak> yay its working finallu
<rconan> woo... one of the xinerama bugs is fixed!
<rconan> keyboard repeat one if anyone is interested
<kneeki> Does Kubuntu keep the same theme throughout the experience, unlike Ubuntu?
<kneeki> ^ ... seems kinda vague
<XenoPhoenix> finally rconan, you played with GEM yet?
<billybigrigger_> no one has problems with my above mentioned flash bug?
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: no
<rconan> what is it?
<rconan> or rather what does it offer me?
<daniel_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20090114 x86/MMX/SSE2
<daniel_> how do i active gem?
<XenoPhoenix> rconan: the new display thingy lol, I'v not used it but like I said before, it should remove the need for xinerama
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: nvidia support? don't be silly...
<XenoPhoenix> heh
<XenoPhoenix> i know intel has support
<XenoPhoenix> not sure about ati or nvidia
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: nvidia definitely don't
<rconan> I'd be surporised ifATI do
<XenoPhoenix> as would I, if nvidia are not
<mofux> upgraded to the latest kubuntu now
<mofux> my graphics are very slow (using intel onboard)
<mofux> they've been much faster before
<mofux> i'm using kwin with compositing here
<Halow> Uh oh. Tried to update just now and got a 403 forbidden message on three packages.
<cwillu> Halow, read the topic
<rconan> Halow: python was broken
<Halow> Doh.
<rconan> Halow: if you apt-get update now it should be right
<Amaranth> I do so much enjoy watching people talk about graphics, funny things get said
<BUGabundo> Halow: you can change you mirror to MAIN and get the files
<BUGabundo> but remember to change back after to a mirror closer to you
<Halow> OK. Thanks cwillu and rconan. Uh... BUGabundo I think I'm on main. Let me double check.
<rconan> cwillu: oh... you're around again... did you get my message before?
<cwillu> rconan, yep, sorry, I'll be around a bit more in a bit, I've got a machine I need to finish up
<unixdawg> I have to say I am impressed with howmuch jaunty feels like MS with all the updates
<unixdawg> lol
<BUGabundo> unixdawg: behave! :\
<unixdawg> aww come on it was a joke
<unixdawg> humor
<XenoPhoenix> that's sacrilege right there :P
<hggdh> if you cannot laugh at yourself, you are sicker than MS
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: we wont talk about the lengths you used to go to to use windows over linux :p
<tomsdale> what do you guys recommend over the other: apt-get upgrade or aptitude safe-upgrade
<rconan> apt-get dist-upgrade :p
<XenoPhoenix> rconan: shush shush that's all in the past
<hggdh> la vie en rose?
<XenoPhoenix> i may or may not have had my xlaunch script start a RDP session :P
<tomsdale> ufff - main server behaves like the canadian one in general today :-)
<hggdh> well, a lot of people are upgrading/updating/downloading today...
<BluesKaj> tomsdale, the main server is being hammered today due to the jaunty beta release
<XenoPhoenix> oh that would explain the mass of packages this morning
<XenoPhoenix> I really ought to pay more attention
<tomsdale> I know - it was also more directed towards the general performance of the canadian one which is pretty useless.
<tomsdale> join /xubuntu
<BluesKaj> tomsdale , I'm in Canada as well, and i found even on normal days the .ca servers are slow as molasses in january , so i chose the main server in adept as my default
<rconan> hmm... Xorg.0.log has (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
<rconan> but xdpyinfo -queryExtensions doesn't show Composite
<rconan> seems somewhat contradictory to me
<billybigrigger_> BluesKaj, im in calgary here, and ca. servers are slow for me aswell, any idea where the ca. mirror is located?
<tomsdale> I had to wait once for 20 minutes for an apt-get update
<billybigrigger_> yup
<billybigrigger_> after install i usually edit apt sources.list and remove the ca.
<billybigrigger_> from every line
<billybigrigger_> canadian mirror is junk, ubuntu should look into getting one on the west coast
<tomsdale> I find it's a trap for newbies. As soon as you set the timezone it defaults to the canadian. If an update takes 20 minutes people think something is broken.
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, I think it's at the U of Sherbrooke , Quebec. ,... not a bigtime school , prolly has a small server farm
<billybigrigger_> tomsdale, BluesKaj where are you guys?
<PhotoJim> Yeah, the Canadian mirror is really terrible.  I set all my Ubuntu machines (4) to use the US mirror and while it's occasionally slow, it's usually much faster.
<billybigrigger_> tomsdale, argreed, definately a turn-off for a new user
<tomsdale> billybigrigger: you can change that all at once in th UI to connect to the Main server btw.
<BluesKaj> I'm about 40mi west of Sudbury ON
<tomsdale> I'm from Riviere-du-loup Quebec.
<PhotoJim> Regina, SK.
<billybigrigger_> wow
<PhotoJim> Wolf River :)
<billybigrigger_> you guys are fairly close to server and its still slow :P
<BluesKaj> almost enough for a forward line :)
 * billybigrigger_ is suprised there's no vancouver mirror
<BluesKaj> or Toronto
<billybigrigger_> to would be ok aswell
<tomsdale> I think they might have a technical problem on their end because its ALWAYS slow.
<billybigrigger_> maybe we should let them know :P
<tomsdale> good idea ^^ how do we do that
<BluesKaj> tomsdale, they could be throttling , ..it used to be much faster a couple of yrs ago
<PhotoJim> I'm in #ubuntu-ca... we should probably talk about Canadian mirror issues there since it's a bit off-topic for jaunty specifically
<maxb> I think there's something weird going on with archive.ubuntu.com - it seems to be flipping back and forth between old and new versions of the Release file.
<maxb> If you've got a decent local mirror, you're likely better off using the mirror than main
<tomsdale> ahh - didn't know that existed. Thx PhotoJim
<PhotoJim> tomsdale: I just discovered it the other day :)
<LjL> cwillu, watchbot complains about xkcd links in this channel because they're categorized as humor/jokes, and this isn't #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<cwillu> LjL, I know, I had my channels mixed up
 * cwillu pokes himself with a stick in penance
<LjL> cwillu: again? :P
<cwillu> LjL, it happens alot
<LjL> cwillu: that's worrying - you're either mad or we *really* aren't doing a good job on this channel :P
<cwillu> LjL, if you wanna complain, there's a 'pick a new crappy language for cwillu to be written in' debate going on in -offtopic :p
<mofux> jaunty really messed up my intel graphics :( opengl renders above windows now and overall performance is very very bad compared to interepid
<ufa> hello!!
<mofux> is there a workarround for this?
<ufa> how can i enable the new notification system um Jaunty?
<ufa> it seems that is not running
<Halow> ufa: It should be enabled by default. You just have to use something that'll trigger it, like Rhythmbox or pidgin.
<ufa> yeah, but pidgin does not notify
<mnemo> mofux: there is one perf bug that can be fixed by this patch ( http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2009-January/001186.html ), but im not sure that the big perf bug that intel+EXA has right now... try this patch and see if its better, maybe?
<ufa> maybe a bug?
<mnemo> mofux:  on some intel chipsets UXA mode is also stable enough and it has MUCH better perf... but other chipsets have crashes in UXA so ubuntu can do all in with UXA yet
<mofux> how do i enable UXA?
<mnemo> mofux: in you xorg.conf, under section "Device"... add the line:
<mnemo> Option          "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<mofux> ok, i'll try
<mnemo> but be prepared to crash badly
<mnemo> what chipset do you have?
<mofux> mnemo: it feels very much like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/342923
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342923 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Kubuntu Jaunty Intel 945 GM - Poor sluggish graphics performance on HP/Compaq nc6400 laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mofux> or this one: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/303011
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress]
<mnemo> mofux: yeah at least I know I have horrible EXA perf on intel G45 as well...
<mofux> ok
<mofux> i'm having a G33 (when i can believe driconf output)
<mofux> another issue i have is that CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE doesn't restart X anymore :?
<mofux> it does nothing
<mnemo> the ctrl-alt-del thing is by design
<mnemo> but there is a util to change that setting
<mnemo> sudo apt-get install dontzap
<mnemo> run the dontzap tool if you want to enable ctrl-alt-backspace again
<mofux> are you talking about ctrl-alt-del or ctrl-alt-backspace(as me) ?
<mofux> ah
<mofux> ^ ;)
<mnemo> ah yeah, i mean backspace... sry, old win32 brain damage :) :)
<mofux> brb... testing UXA now
<mofux> mnemo: setting UXA did run ubuntu in low graphics mode
<mofux> damn, even using xrender is way faster then opengl acceleration
<mnemo> mofux: probably the X server crashed on startup.... if you find debug info in the end of xorg log and/or dmesg please report a bug on it
<rconan> ok guys /var/log/Xorg.0.log contains (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled but xdpyinfo -queryExtensions doesn't show Composite, any reasons why?
<rconan> weird... "Composite extension not supported by xdpyinfo
<rconan> first line of xdpyinfo -ext Composite
<BUGabundo> do you guys think I should apply to Ubuntu Member? could I get your support?
<rconan> what is "Ubuntu Member"?
<gran`> will upgrading to 9.1 lose my current setup? themes etc likely not to work?
 * billybigrigger_ gives 1 vote for BUGabundo 
<billybigrigger_> gran`, if you have your /home on a separate partition you'll be fine
<BUGabundo> rconan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<mofux> mnemo: is there a way to background to interpid?
<rconan> just found that
<mofux> argh background = backgrade
<Pici> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<billybigrigger_> gran`, but...if you installed / onto 1 partition without a separate /home partition, you will loose everything...IF you reinstall...you can always upgrade via apt and keep everything
<gran`> i have it on seperate partitions
<billybigrigger_> k
<gran`> was just wondering if themes would be compatable
<billybigrigger_> well you can either download the beta images and re-install and be fine, or upgrade via apt
<gran`> emerald etc
<billybigrigger_> yup
<lifi> anyone got a working dual-head conf with fglrx?
<billybigrigger_> just don't format your /home when re-installing
<stooj> Of course, it's recommended you back up beforehand gran`
<mofux> hmm, i think i will just reinstall intrepid from scratch
<rysiek|pl> yello
<gran`> stooj new computer, nothing worth saving :D
<rysiek|pl> guys, is it normal that kde4 on intrepid and on jaunty, on an intel GMA965 is *slow*
<mofux> rysiek|pl: for me it's fast on interepid but slow in jaunty
<rysiek|pl> mofux: and I get a lot atefacts/image corruptions
<rysiek|pl> mofux: esp. in konqueror
<rysiek|pl> it's actually 2-3 times slower than kde3
<mofux> this problem i don't have
<mofux> but i have a GMA33 though
<rysiek|pl> mofux: ah
<SandGorgon> rysiek|pl: what does top or htop tell you about CPU/Memory consumption
<rysiek|pl> mofux: 20-50% all the time
<mofux> SandGorgon: ^
<rysiek|pl> funny thing, after turning kwin desktop effects OFF, I still get artefacts
<rysiek|pl> there is something seriously wrong with kde4 on intel
<hmw> how much faster would my jaunty boot with ext4, if faster at all?
<hmw> how much boot speed do i loose due to the celeron processor in use?
<hmw> how do i make you answer these questions? *g*
<hmw> nevermind...
<rysiek|pl> hmw: test it
<hmw> huh? you mean by getting another cpu??
<rysiek|pl> hmw: I mean ext4
<hmw> hah. i see. I just wanted to hear, what could be expected
<stooj> hmw, have you seen bootchart?
<hmw> i just made one
<hmw> didnt tell me too much
<stooj> Well, you could reinstall and reformat to ext3, then compare the two?
<hmw> readahead, udevadm, ntfs3g and some grep/find near virtualbox are the only bigger parts
<hmw> guess i could squeeze out 2 more seconds, but not today - i am too tired alread for serious thinking
<hmw> nothing is better than those old ibm-microswitch-keyboards... if only my notebook had such a kbd :) people pay up to EUR200 for those!
<gorgonzola> hello people! i want to upgrade to jaunty beta, but the release notes mention that i can't if i'm using fglrx drivers, but a fix will be released...
<gorgonzola> should i a) wait for the fix, or b) remove fglrx before updating?
<hmw> guess a is a safe choice. You could wipe your drive and try a clean install, but fglrx seems to cause troubles often.
<BUGabundo> gorgonzola: try b
<BUGabundo> or even better
<BUGabundo> try a livecd/usb
<hmw> yeah, livecd sounds good
<BUGabundo> gorgonzola: and if you go for it, try -ati driver version. bryce says it quite guud
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> my "any" interface has disappeared from wireshark
<Pubnum> Ok, I need some help with junty
<Pubnum> I'm encountering some weird bugs
<Pubnum> definitely OS related...
<gorgonzola> BUGabundo: Ok, i'll get ready to submit the xorg beast to my will. I just wanted to know if the fix mentioned would be available soon/is available now...
<BUGabundo> only ati knows that
<BUGabundo> Pubnum: its BETA
<BUGabundo>  !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pubnum> No, like un operational....
<gorgonzola> BUGabundo: before preparing my armies for the bloodbath that i anticipate getting X to change the driver without losing kwin functionality xD
<Pici> Pubnum: Explain your issues and perhaps someone can help
<BUGabundo> gorgonzola: more important: BACKUPs BACKUPs BACKUPs BACKUPs
<Pubnum> Right, I have the 64 bit junty and I loaded it into a vm
<maxb> Where are the release notes? I can't seem to find them
<Pubnum> upon opening the gui starting up my task bar is getting filled with applications I know not what of
<Pici> maxb: Check the topic
<maxb> ubottu: release notes?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release notes?
<Pubnum> and they are all the same...
<gorgonzola> BUGAbundo: yeah... i know the drill... but i'd love to not have to piss my day away fighting the xorgzilla
<cetan_hota> Pubnum, are you trying to install the VMware tools?
<maxb> oh, are they no longer going to be on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Pubnum> no i ahvent installed them yet
<BUGabundo> maxb: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<cetan_hota> Pubnum, is the item your file browser?
<maxb> It might be worth linking wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseNotes to there, for those of use used to constructing the URLs by pattern :-)
<BUGabundo> Pubnum: you are the second today having that issue
<cetan_hota> Yup, me being the 1st.
<Pubnum> BUGabundo: Great, thank you
<Pici> maxb: It *is* a wiki
<BUGabundo> heeh cetan_hota. I have bad memory
<maxb> yeah... I'm just not quite sure about the etiquette for semi-official pagenames
<BUGabundo> maxb: release notes will be done for release!
<cetan_hota> Pubnum, I have been trying to work it out, have not made much progress.
<BUGabundo> maxb: I was told that until then the release notes pages would not exist
<BUGabundo> cetan_hota: Pubnum can you guys file a bug
<BUGabundo> and attach a screenshot ?
<cetan_hota> will do.. I want to do a fresh install one more time and see what I can make happen.
<Pubnum> yeah I can do that
<cetan_hota> So far I think it has something todo with mounting the linux.iso that holds the vmware tools. I will update in a bit.
<Pubnum> cetan_hota: I didn't do anything with vmware tools yet...
<BUGabundo> cetan_hota: Pubnum can any of you also try virtualbox»?
<cetan_hota> Doing Vbox now.
<cetan_hota> Its has a issue with the vboxvideo drivers.
<Pubnum> cetan_hota: thanks, cause I dont have it :X
<cetan_hota> Pubnum, I wonder if your VM is trying to install the tools automaticly.
<BUGabundo> Pubnum: virtualbox.org ?
<Torch> anyone got an md5sum of kubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<Pubnum> BUGabundo: lets see if I can get that screenie, any console command screenshots you would like with it?
<BUGabundo> Torch: isn't it in the page?
<Torch> BUGabundo: maybe, i can't find it, however
<BUGabundo> Torch: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<Torch> BUGabundo: thanks. where was that link?
<BUGabundo> Pubnum: photo cam? lol
<BUGabundo> Torch: pull on level up!
<Torch> BUGabundo: rats, i'm blind ;-)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> cdimage on the other hand is slowwwww
<tux_> can't seem to move the menu-bar from the top of a default beta install to the bottom of the screen
<tux_> anyone else find this?
<charlie-tca> tux_: that is now a feature
<tux_> what, that you can't move it?
<rconan> tux_: you have you use alt + DnD
<charlie-tca> Not by dragging.
<tux_> thanks rconan
<BUGabundo> tux_: alt+drag and drop
<Pubnum> BUGabundo: here it is
<aljosa> i'm using jaunty on imac7,1 and current graphics/display drivers are pretty bad (i can't even watch a movie in fullscreen). anybody knows if there will be any progress before release?
<digitaloktay> hi
<Pubnum> http://djpolaski.dragonminded.com/other/junty-issue
<Pubnum> http://djpolaski.dragonminded.com/other/junty-issue.jpg
<BUGabundo> 404 Not Found error
<BUGabundo> its like cetan_hota
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: hi
<cetan_hota> Pubnum, thats the same exact thing.
<digitaloktay> i have a alpha 5 cd of jaunty, can i upgrade to the beta ?
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: yes you can upgrade
<BUGabundo> just start update-manager
<digitaloktay> BUGabundo, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Pubnum> cetan_hota: are you running 64bit?
<BUGabundo> but please if your mirror has updated python
<BUGabundo> we had a critical bug today
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: *** WARNING PYTHON IS FIXED BUT STILL MIRRORING *** Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. It will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Please read Beta release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: better use update-manager
<cetan_hota> Pubnum, no not using 64bit
<Pubnum> Well, thats not the problem then
<Pubnum> what version of vmware?
<cetan_hota> VMware Fusion.
<Pubnum> GNU based...word
<Pubnum> it has to be the distro then
<cetan_hota> Yup, it has something todo with mounting the linux.iso
<cetan_hota> Thats the 1st thing VMware does with you tell it to install the tools.
<Pubnum> looks like I'm going back to 8
<cetan_hota> did you notice this when you rebooted after the install was complete?
<Pubnum> woah
<digitaloktay> BUGabundo, ok thank you
<Pubnum> I just stopped it...
<Pubnum> It said Starting File Manager and that was it...
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: you are welcome
<Pubnum> cetan_hota: it definitely was the linux.iso...thats weird
<cetan_hota> Yes.. I am going to see if I can do the install by just moving the linux.iso to my VM machine.
<maxb> Does anyone know anything about the "any" cooked network capture interface, and if the fact it seems to have vanished in Jaunty is a tcpdump or kernel bug?
<muibe> now i went and upgraded into Jaunty beta thanks to my damn curiosity and I must say that it was one of the most foolish things to do as I found out it was nowhere near something that I could call 'Alpha' - i'm sorry guys for saying this but I'm forced to reinstall the whole system..
<muibe> Jockey doesn't even work here in Jaunty Beta!!!
<genii> Doesn't the /topic have a lot of warnings in it about exactly such dangers of unreleased softwre, etc etc?
<muibe> this means a massive amount of fixing - but on the other I like the way this looks - and it boots awesomely
<BUGabundo> muibe: we got it by a python bug today
<BUGabundo> prob the reason for your probs
<BUGabundo> muibe: run apt-get to fix it (if your mirror as the new version)
<BUGabundo> and check again if everything works as expected
<cetan_hota> Pubnum: I just tried to mount the iso as my cdrom, same error, file browser opening over and over. I am going to see if I can find the linux.iso out on VMWares site, download that to my vm and see what happens.
<muibe> BUGabundo: thanks for advice :)
<vbgunz> I think the repos are swamped. 2 minutes+ and I still have just updated :|
<vbgunz> I see the python2.6 update
<vbgunz> linux kernel images too?
<XenoPhoenix> vbgunz, yeah there are kernal updates too
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: yes that's the new one with dtchen audio fix
<Pubnum> cetan_hota: I get the problem regardless of what ISO I open...
<XenoPhoenix> vbgunz: which mirror are you on?
<vbgunz> I have audio now? what exactly did it fix? the only real problem I had with audio is *only* the first user to log into a KDE session would have audio. otherwise, no other user would have it
<vbgunz> XenoPhoenix: I have no idea, us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<cetan_hota> Pubnum, same anytime I try to mount any iso it gives same error. I want to try to mount the ISO now inside the vm on its filesystem
<XenoPhoenix> hmm ok, just a thought you could change your mirror to get faster updates for the meanwhile, UK mirror is still lightning fast at the moment
<XenoPhoenix> scratch they literally just slowed down massively :P
<trinidadflores> with the upcoming release of 9.04 does anyone know if they will be releasing it on cd
<bazhang> trinidadflores, yes of course
<BUGabundo> trinidadflores: why wouldn't it be?
<trinidadflores> normally how long after the new version has been released does that normally happen>
<BUGabundo> ah??
<XenoPhoenix> trinidadflores, on release day that's the normal medium
<XenoPhoenix> oh you mean on physical CDs?
<trinidadflores> yes
<XenoPhoenix> I presume as soon as the final image is finalised it will go to pressing that day then however long that takes?
<XenoPhoenix> i would have still thought the same day
<fosco__> it depends on where are you from
<fosco__> few days
<trinidadflores> ic
<fosco__> iso CDs will be ready for download in the release day
<vbgunz> does ubuntu support lightscribe?
<vbgunz> found somehting
<vbgunz> something*
<trinidadflores> for me that would take a bout 3 days to finish the 64bit version
<vbgunz> forget it. lightscribe seems to risky on AMD64
<sammy> what server does everyone use for updates? the default server, or the main server for the united states seem deathly slow, but I've tried two other servers now and they seem to lag behind enough that, if I update my package lists from the main servers and then switch to, say duke, or easynews, the updated packages aren't there yet
<billybigrigger_> sammy, beta was just released yesterday
<billybigrigger_> sammy, servers are loaded
<fosco__> de. servers are working quite well here
<billybigrigger_> sammy, also some servers are days and even weeks behind the main server
<o0Chris0o> I just did some updates today and I get this "http://rafb.net/p/ZdVBtp42.html" what can I do to fix this?
<digitaloktay> has jaunty beta the new bootsplash and new gmd picture
<fosco__> digitaloktay, yes
<billybigrigger_> digitaloktay, yes
<digitaloktay> oo good ;)
<billybigrigger_> o0Chris0o, python is broken
<sammy> billybigrigger_: ooooh I didn't know beta was released today. thats why I'm getting 15k from the main servers.
<sammy> billybigrigger_: and I didn't know syncs from the main server could lag so far behind!
<o0Chris0o> billybigrigger_: ok
<sammy> I'll stick with the main server and let it run its course. thanks for the info, billybigrigger_
<billybigrigger_> o0Chris0o, what server are you using?
<cetan_hota> Pubnum, still working with it. will let you know what success i have
<o0Chris0o> billybigrigger_: how do I tell
<billybigrigger_> o0Chris0o, your using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<muibe> BUGabundo: what did you mean with the fixing as you mentioned about apt-get and python bug.. sudo apt-get what?
<BUGabundo> muibe: LOL
<billybigrigger_> o0Chris0o, you can either fire up a txt editor and remove all the "us." from us.archive.ubuntu.com and sudo apt-get update that way
<o0Chris0o> billybigrigger_: yes I see it now, the USA server
<BUGabundo> well if you by any chance got the bad python
<billybigrigger_> o0Chris0o, or just wait till your mirror gets sync'd
<BUGabundo> you can only fix it with apt-get upgrade
<muibe> BUGabundo: well, i did get a very bad one obviously :D
<muibe> BUGabundo: well, these swedish mirrors don't offer an upgrade yet
<BUGabundo> change to main
<BUGabundo> but its kinda slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwish
<billybigrigger_> o0Chris0o, that error your getting was because, if i understood BUGabundo correctly, there was a bug in python and the maintainers purposely disabled updates until the bug was fixed, which it is now...your mirror is just behind a bit, if you NEED to update, i suggest you remove all us. from /etc/apt/sources.list and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<o0Chris0o> billybigrigger_: ahh ok I see, thanks :)
<sammy> maybe I'll just wait to update for a day or so :) I usually do nightly updates on my jaunty but now that we're into beta...
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger that's not the proper way to edit sources.list
<BUGabundo> for not as experienced users
<billybigrigger_> ???
<BUGabundo> new users should use Software-Sources
<BUGabundo> and change the mirror there
<o0Chris0o> billybigrigger_: easier way to do it is go to Update Manager >> Settings >>> Ubuntu Software, and click on Main Archive :D
<billybigrigger_> o0Chris0o, there ya go :P
<billybigrigger_> some like gui, some like cli
<BUGabundo> editing /etc/sources.list by hand can lead to broken source tree
 * BUGabundo loves cli
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, yes if done incorrectly, the method i showed him would not have led to a broken source tree
<muibe> BUGabundo: ..unless emacs and regular expressions aren't familiar stuff ;)
<billybigrigger_> simply removing us. from all the source lines wouldn't have borked his sources.list
<cetan_hota> Pubnum, if you can get the linux.iso to your Ubuntu VM, it will install just fine. Looks like the issue is with 9.04 mounting a iso thats on the host system.
<BUGabundo> billybigriggeru never know what the other side is going to do
<BUGabundo> Trust No One (TM)
<Pubnum> cetan_hota: I assumed as much, do you know of an ETA for the fix?
<billybigrigger_> good point BUGabundo
<cetan_hota> No clue, I am just a user like yourself. I will file a bug report, but I am not a developer so I dont know when it will get fixed.
<billybigrigger_> anyone know if the font OpenLogos is packaged somewhere?
<BUGabundo> cetan_hota: Pubnum can you guys go to #ubuntu-server ?
<BUGabundo> maybe they can provide better help
<cetan_hota> sure happy too, I am going to file a bug report on the issue.
<ultratek> cwillu, you there?
<sammy> here's a question, the list of mirrors @ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors lists how far behind their packages are mirrored. is that how far they are scheduled to be behind? that can't be a live representation of the current status...
<billybigrigger_> hmm
<sammy> using that, I can certainly choose an "up to date" mirror and relieve a bit of strain on the main servers without being a day or week behind.
<billybigrigger_> anyone here that is fully updated, and is running 9.04 amd64 with xchat 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 want to try and reproduce an xchat bug for me?
<ultratek> icannot get my ubuntu to boot becuase of the display being messed up...
<sammy> sorry, not amd64.
<maxb> billybigrigger: ok
<billybigrigger_> k, press ctrl-i
<billybigrigger_> about 5-8 times
<billybigrigger_> does it do some wierd window switching?
<billybigrigger_> maxb, oh and do you have compiz enabled? this might be a compiz bug too
<ultratek> well i am in windows now
<maxb> Yup, it creashed
<maxb> *crashed
<billybigrigger_> hmm
<billybigrigger_> compiz enabled?
<maxb> yes
 * maxb waits for apport to do its work
<billybigrigger_> need to find out what ctrl-i does now :P
<billybigrigger_> maxb, already got a bug filled for it if you want to subscribe
<maxb> number?
<ultratek> anyone know how to get my xorg.conf to work properly i pastebinit it earlier today...
<BUGabundo> ultratek: why do you need a costum xorg.conf?
<ultratek> bug, it seems to not load the default vesa
<billybigrigger_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/349754
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ultratek> bug i did an upgrade from ubuntu8.10 with ati drivers version 9.2 for hd4850
<billybigrigger_> bah, why is it private???
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger 'cause apport sent it
<billybigrigger_> boo
<BUGabundo> check the logs, and if it is ok, remove the private flag
<BUGabundo> do you really want to share personal information with EVERYONE?
<maxb> billybigrigger_: It's private because a crashdump *could* in theory contain private date - imagine if a program crashed just after you were entering a password
<maxb> *data
<billybigrigger_> true true
<billybigrigger_> wierd
<ultratek> anyone experience similar display problems when loading jaunty for first time
<maxb> billybigrigger: Is the title of your bug "xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" too?
<mamr> does anyone know, if the radeon hd 4550 works with the in jaunty included fglrx driver?
<mamr> i think it's got a rv710 chipset
<BUGabundo> mamr: check the bug for it
<mamr> which bug?
<BUGabundo> its documented there the list of supported devices
 * BUGabundo checks log
<BUGabundo> mamr: bug 313027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313027 in fglrx-installer "MASTER: fglrx does not support xserver 1.6" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313027
<mamr> thanks, i'll check it
<billybigrigger_> maxb, no thats not the title, i put that in the bug description though
<maxb> hmm, that's what mine was set to automatically
<muibe> BUGabundo: is the up-to-date python package 2.6.1-1ubuntu5.1?
<mamr> BUGabundo:  can't find a list pf supported devices there
<mamr> pf = of
<sparr> mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'
<sparr> :(
<BUGabundo> muibe: yes
<sparr> how can i fix that?
<BUGabundo> sparr: pastebin $ sudo fdisk -l
<BUGabundo> and let us know
<sparr> BUGabundo: let's say I am trying to mount a loop device
<BUGabundo> sparr: please pastebin $ sudo fdisk -l . only then we can see what you have
<sparr> I am not mounting a disk
<sparr> I have lots of disks, they all mount fine
<jtheuer> Hi, funny, I got a "you installed lilo for the first time" message during the upgrade ... I hope that, still, grub is the default bootloader and I can safely ignore the message?
<BUGabundo> sparr: then what?
<sparr> BUGabundo: a file that is a vfat image
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> loop mount it then
<sparr> yes
<sparr> mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'
<sparr> i get that with "-t vfat" and "-t auto" and no -t
<BUGabundo> $ sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image.vfat /mnt/image ?
<sparr> yes
<sparr> never mind, gotta go, hoped there would be an easy fix
<BUGabundo> sparr: never did that
<BUGabundo> so I can't help muc
<BUGabundo> *much
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> jtheuer: that is known. You should have GRUB installed and used, but lilo may also have installed and can be safely removed after the installation is done
<jtheuer> charlie-tca: thanks
<eseven73> hi are there any good links for the beta? the one i downloaded last night had errors and so i really dont want to use that mirror anymore
<rconan> eseven73: rsync it with a good one off COUNTRYCODE.archive.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> eseven73: you can use torrents or rsync
<rconan> BUGabundo has a link for rsyncing
<BUGabundo> to fix and complete you image
<eseven73> it was a torrent
<rconan> BUGabundo: almost ahead of you :p
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> eseven73: humm your torrent client must be boarked
<eseven73> i need a good working link
<BUGabundo> most do md5 match so I can't be bad
<BUGabundo> torrents DO work
<eseven73> no its transmission, its not borked lol
<rconan> eseven73: get a torrent off torrent.ubuntu.com and set the download location the same
<rconan> if that says it's finished you must have burned badly
<eseven73> ok ty
<BUGabundo> eseven73: why do u say it's a bad image?
<holyscott> Have any major bugs been found in any of the new betas since last night?
<BUGabundo> did you check the md5?
<rconan> holyscott: one came and went
<BUGabundo> holyscott: only one that was POST beta. python
<holyscott> what was that?
<BUGabundo> but is now fixed
<eseven73> BUGabundo:  yep it said one bad file, please reboot!
<BUGabundo> and propagating to mirror
<eseven73> when i did a disk check off the live cd
<BUGabundo> eseven73: that's not what I asked
<rconan> eseven73: you probably burned too fast?
<eseven73> maybe
<BUGabundo> I said if I checked the iso md5?
<rconan> try again, use a good disk and burn as slow as you can
<holyscott> I came to kubuntu, from linux mint, now will I be seing updates alot more quickly?
<eseven73> ok
<BUGabundo> only then you can be sure the image is good or bad
<rconan> eseven73: having checked the md5 of the image like BUGabundo said
<BUGabundo> post burn errors is another thing
<BUGabundo> if you can, use an USB stick
<eseven73> well k3b does an error checksum, im not sure if it uses md5 or what......
 * BUGabundo has gained a learning buddy ( rconan )
<BUGabundo> eseven73: its not
<rconan> BUGabundo: ??
<eseven73> k3b's error checking is junk then?
<BUGabundo> eseven73: $ md5sum /path/to/image.iso
<eseven73> k
<BUGabundo> k3b doesn't know the correct md5
<rconan> eseven73: it only works if you then go and check the output from it against a known good one
<BUGabundo> rconan: just playing with you
<rconan> quick... do all the things we're not allowed to do while watchbot is gone
<BUGabundo> eseven73: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<eseven73>  md5sum ubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<eseven73> 03b63dada5e5fce0119a52d822e406a1  ubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<Ienorand> has cdimage.ubuntu.com collapsed from beta-hunger?
<BUGabundo> ehehe not quick enough rconan
<rconan> Ienorand: I would imagine it's slow at least
<rconan> Ienorand: certainly up though
<eseven73> ok i did md5sum on that file what now?
<eseven73> it gave me a number
<rconan> check that against this one
 * rconan goes and finds
<eseven73> ok it looks the same as the md5sums website that BUGabundo listed
<eseven73> prolly a bad burn then :(
<rconan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/MD5SUMS
<rconan> that one?
<rconan> must be a bad burn
<eseven73> no the one BUGabundo listed
<eseven73> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<BUGabundo> its the same
<rconan> do it again, check the disk for scratches, burn it slow, cross fingers
<eseven73> ok
<eseven73> actually k3b does do a md5 checksum and gives you the resulting number, must of missed that some how :/
<calc> yea most programs now have an option to check that the burn on the disk matches the iso you have on yor hd
<calc> er your
<BUGabundo> bbl
<bsnider> what's the numbering ont he fixed python packages?
<yofel> bsnider: 2.6.1-1ubuntu5.1 afaik
<excitatory> just a quick question.. will amarok 1.4.10 still be available in jaunty?  (this version of this player is a far cry from anything else available and I just cannot live without it)
<balachmar> Hi, I'm trying jaunty in a VM, how can I get the screen resolution higher, it doesn't seem to use the stuf in xorg
<cetan_hota> what VM?
<balachmar> cetan_hota VirtualBox
<cetan_hota> Balachmar, ok I am not done with my install of that one yet. Still finishing my VMware install. Sorry
<tdn> How do I make a bootable USB thumb drive with the new 9.04 Beta Ubuntu ISO? I have just downloaded the desktop i386 version iso. What to do?
<yofel> tdn: if you have intrepid the easy way would be to use 'usb-creator'
<tdn> yofel, I dont. I have 8.04 installed.
<tomsdale> tdn: I think you could try creating a bootable usb disk from a 8.10 live CD.
<tomsdale> s/disk/stick
<yofel> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mib_2yxof1> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<digitaloktay> can i use jaunty with the hp netbook with Via C7 cpu
<digitaloktay> ??
<mib_2yxof1> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mib_2yxof1> digitaloktay: what os did it come with?
<digitaloktay> mib_2yxof1, vista
<mib_2yxof1> digitaloktay: weird i didnt think vista supported via proccessors.
<mib_2yxof1> but if vista ran then definetely ubuntu should run on it
<tdn> yofel, thanks.
<mib_2yxof1> btw r u sure that it is a via c7?
<tdn> tomsdale, don't have a cd drive.
<yofel> tdn: I just looked into the hardy repos, it looks like usb-creator is there now
<TheInfinity> via c7 and vista? wow.  :o
<hanasaki> anyone getting really bad download speeds from the US?
<hanasaki> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<digitaloktay> mib_2yxof1, http://www.hood.de/artikel/827754/hewlett-packard-2133-mini-note-pc.htm look at "Betriebssystem"
<tdn> yofel, apt-cache search usb-creator gives nothing.
<digitaloktay> TheInfinity, http://www.hood.de/artikel/827754/hewlett-packard-2133-mini-note-pc.htm
<TheInfinity> oh-my-god.
<popey> anyone here with two batteries on a laptop on jaunty?
<popey> bug 349795 could do with someone confirming :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349795 in notify-osd "notify-osd and gnome-power-manager disagree about battery life" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349795
<mib_2yxof1> digitaloktay: hmm thats a first time i saw that
<LordKow> popey, which one do you think is right?
<mib_2yxof1> well yeah so ubuntu should tun on it.
<popey> I'll tell you in 20 mins :)
<LordKow> lol okay
<mib_2yxof1> best to try with a live usb
<yofel> tdn: it's in hardy-backports/universe
<popey> or I wont
<LordKow> yea i wont be here and probably neither will you when the batt goes out ;)
<digitaloktay> oo good, i think about buy this netbook
<digitaloktay> mib_2yxof1, *
<tdn> yofel, ok. Would really rather stick to the official mirrors.
<yofel> ok
<TheInfinity> digitaloktay: you know that via cpu are "really" slow? :p
<digitaloktay> TheInfinity, slower than atom?
<popey> very
<popey> atom > via > arm > geode :)
<digitaloktay> geode? a AMD :D
<clyde> Anyone who works with Python 2.5 in Ubuntu 9.04?
<mib_2yxof1> hey i thought arm was faster than atom??
<TheInfinity> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-atom-cpu,1947-9.html
<mib_2yxof1> also if that via netbook runs vista then ubuntu should fly
<mib_2yxof1> but why not save ur self the hassle get a nice dell mini 9 with ubuntu preloaded
<hil> clyde: see topic
<digitaloktay> Vista Business
<digitaloktay> :D
 * genii checks to make sure he's not in a Windows channel
<clyde> sorry ..... i have't notice that..
<marcrosoft> Anyone else experiencing weird effect when switching virtual desktops in gnome with desktop effects set to normal?
<DanaG> Via C7 does suck; too bad HP didn't use a Via Nano in the 2133.
<DanaG> Are there even Xorg drivers for the VIA video chip?
<DanaG> And too bad they DOWNGRADED the screen resolution in the Atom-based 2140.
<muibe> what about deskbar-applet? it seems to crash as soon as I launch it
<muibe> any ideas/workarounds?
<bsnider> so amd finally released a usable graphics driver
<matrixblue_> sup?
<matrixblue_> is the fglrx driver done for xorg1.6 yet?
<howieson28> hello kannn mir jemand sagen wie ein update auf jaunty geht mit alt + f2 geht es bei mir nicht?
<IntuitiveNipple> can anyone give me the torrrent link for desktop live-CD i386 ?
<howieson28> how can i update my intrepid?
<hil> howieson28: sudo update-manager -d
<jemark> howieson28: Alt+F2 and then type update-manager -d
<charlie-tca> howieson28: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<howieson28> current dist not found in meta-release file
<charlie-tca> IntuitiveNipple: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/jaunty/beta/xubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<IntuitiveNipple> charlie-tca: thanks.... cdimage was being *very* slow to respond so I used releases. instead
<charlie-tca> Yeah, *slow* is right
<hansin> I'm asking here only because I am runny Jaunty and in case there were changes since Intrepid: I want to connect to a CiscoVPN at work.  Can anyone point me into the right direct at to the best way to do it?  I am finding stuff on 'vpnclient' but also a plugin for NetworkManager.  Just a pointer in the right direction as to current best-practice and I can figure the rest.  Thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got to build  a custom ISO image with a test kernel in, so need the beta :)
<hansin> s/running (it is my nose that is runny)
<charlie-tca> IntuitiveNipple: good luck
<howieson28> current dist not found in meta-release file why this by updating to jaunty
<IntuitiveNipple> charlie-tca: The kernel's built - just need the newer ISO image now. Didn't realise my local i386 image was a week old
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Does anyone uses here an ath5k supported wlan card?
<Unggnu> Does it work fine?
<IntuitiveNipple> Unggnu: there are problems with ath5k currently. Are you using the version in the linux kernel package, or the one from linux-backport-modules ?
<muibe> Unggnu: it works all fine in my case at least
<Unggnu> IntuitiveNipple: the from the kernel package
<muibe> i guess i've backports modules
<IntuitiveNipple> Unggnu: not promising anything but l-b-m is worth a try
<Unggnu> IntuitiveNipple: my system crashes and it loses a lot of packages
<Unggnu> IntuitiveNipple: 2.6.29 works fine so far
<Unggnu> Why it is in backport if Jaunty even isn't released?
<IntuitiveNipple> linux-backport-modules
<Unggnu> I know
<rconan> Unggnu: because it's backported from mainline upstream I think
<Unggnu> It is just normally things are inserted there could mess up the stable kernel
<IntuitiveNipple> That is drivers from upstream projects that aren't in the mainline that the current kernel tracks
<Unggnu> rconan: it is not, that Ubuntu doesn't take other thing form upstream too like the r600 code
<IntuitiveNipple> l-b-m has later versions than are in the tracked kernel version, in other words
<Unggnu> Ok, I'll try it
<Unggnu> brb
<bicyclist> anyone with a sony vaio got the brightness keys working ?
<bicyclist> I can dim my nvidia card but the fn keys f5 and f6 do not work anymore. They did in intrepid
<hansin> Does the 2.6.29 kernel as packaged by Ubuntu allow you to try some of the kenel modesetting stuff?
<Pici> hansin: 2.6.29 hasn't been packaged by Ubuntu
<bicyclist> Or how can i bind a command to f5 or f6
<Unggnu> re
<hansin> I don't see it in the repos, but I thought I read somewhere that the kernel team made a .deb for it.  My semantics may be off but I thought I read that somewhere.
<Unggnu> The ath5k from the backports couldn't connect to/show channel 12/13
<Unggnu> but reception looks better maybe if it doesn't crash ...
<Unggnu> No package loss so far. It should really integrated in the released kernel but of course without the channel problem. Otherwise people with Atheros wlan cards will have fun with Jaunty
<Unggnu> *packet
<cetanhota> Is the person still here who was having a problem with 9.04 and Virtualbox?
<cetanhota> This thread has the fix for 9.04 as a virtualbox guest. http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15512
<Unggnu> Thanks for help IntuitiveNipple
<gran`> hi im trying to use my laptop speakers as sound for my xbox, worked on intrepid and hardy but im not sure what settings to change on jaunty?
<Carutsu> I'm having artifacts in my windows also all the video releated task are very, very slow, I have an Intel 945 video card (IIRC) and I didn't have this issues with Kubuntu 8.10 using KDE4.2.1 (from PPA)
<Carutsu> is it a known problem?
<XenoPhoenix> Carutsu, your not the only one experiencing that one I believe, though I don't know anything fixing it, you'll have to wait for someone else for that
<Carutsu> XenoPhoenix: oh, well, thanks
<Carutsu> I really hope it gets fixed soon... is so frustrating
<XenoPhoenix> it might be fixable at this stage, I just don't know anything about how to do it, I'm a gnome-ite :P
<DoYouKnow> does ubuntu 9.04 beta work with wubi?
<Carutsu> XenoPhoenix: thanks =D
<DoYouKnow> the amd64 version
<yofel> Carutsu: bug 303011 might interest you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303011
<XenoPhoenix> Carutsu, Thank the person who helps you fix it :P
<Carutsu> yofel: I'll have a look
<the_dark_warrio> There is a translation bug in Pidgin. How can I report?
<Carutsu> XenoPhoenix: hehe, good point
<XenoPhoenix> :)
<BUGabundo> DoYouKnow: yes it has wubi
<BUGabundo> the_dark_warrio: on launchpad
<BUGabundo>  !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<DoYouKnow> BUGabundo: thanks
<the_dark_warrio> I suggested a new translation for the error. Is that enough?
<BUGabundo> not as fast
<BUGabundo> you can either send it upstream (to pidgin) or talk to the tranlastion team
<BUGabundo> but a bug always helps
<the_dark_warrio> I see, I will find how to report a bug so
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gran`> hi im trying to use my laptop speakers as sound for my xbox, worked on intrepid and hardy but im not sure what settings to change on jaunty?
<M25> hey, if I install the Jaunty beta, when release time comes in a month will I have to do any version updating/clean installing or will it just smoothly roll over to Final?
<melik> BUGabundo,
<yofel> M25: if you install all updates then you will automatically have the final when the time comes ;)
<M25> sweet, thanks
<danbeck> No netbook remix torent?  http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<melik> i finally found what was wrong with my kinit: name_to_dev_t error was all about
<danbeck> Is there not a netbook torrent available?
<BUGabundo> melik:
<BUGabundo> m25 of course
<melik> basically i had to edit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<howieson28> many packages are not found is this normal by update?
<BUGabundo> danbeck: is there an iso?
<BUGabundo> if so there should be torrent
<BUGabundo> ask on #ubuntu-mirrors
<howieson28> all python packages?
<melik> takes my jaunty 11 seconds to boot to GDM :D
<howieson28> what can i do?
<howieson28> with the python problem 404?
<BUGabundo> melik: I don't believe
<BUGabundo> install bootchart
<danbeck> BUGabundo:  No, those are USB images for lpia and netbook devices.
<BUGabundo> and post us the image
<melik> what BUGabundo ?
<BUGabundo>  !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<BUGabundo> danbeck: yes that is correct! isn't that what you want?
<BUGabundo> you can install the destkop skin on any other flavour!
<yofel> howieson28: I got them here after trying serveral times, I think the servers are overloaded today ^^
<danbeck> Yes, I mean there are not acutal isos, just usb images.  I was responding to your question about whether or not an ISO exists.
<howieson28> can i take a other server?
<danbeck> I found the lpia and netbook remix page, but it's just direct downloads at 40KB/s.  7 hours for an image. =(
<danbeck> I'll check in mirrors.
<howieson28> can i also update from a cd?
<BUGabundo> danbeck: when I said isos, I meant images
<danbeck> BUGabundo:  sure.  So, to answer, yes, there are images, but no torrents. =)
<danbeck> at least, I can not find one.
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> let me check
<danbeck> yah
<gran`> hi im trying to use my laptop speakers as sound for my xbox, worked on intrepid and hardy but im not sure what settings to change on jaunty?
<melik> ok hang on BUGabundo
<melik> ill restart
<howieson28> can i update intrepid from a alternate cd?
<BUGabundo> danbeck: yes.. no image there
<BUGabundo> melik: WAIT
<BUGabundo> you need one more package
<melik> tell me name
<yofel> howieson28: you can try another server, might help. cd: never tried
<BUGabundo> bootchart something
<BUGabundo> pybootchart or something
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> its new
<melik> pybootchartgui
<melik> ?
<BUGabundo> melik: bootchart-java
<BUGabundo> or that
<BUGabundo> some ppl perfer one to the other
<BUGabundo> install and reboot
<howieson28> and how sorry for my bad english?
<BUGabundo> howieson28: yes it should be possible
<BUGabundo> but it won't have all the packages you have installed
<howieson28> with cd?
<howieson28> and can i change the server because its overload
<howieson28> a update this time takes 12 hours by me
<BUGabundo> howieson28: of course you can
<BUGabundo> use the auto find to choose the better server for you
<howieson28> and how my synaptic cant take this
<BUGabundo> got to software sources and add it
<BUGabundo> but usually inserting the cd, it should start!
<howieson28> where can i change the server
<BUGabundo> Software Sources
<DasKreech> Is cdimages down?
<melik> BUGabundo,
<danbeck> feels like it is.. lol
<melik> http://omploader.org/vMWZ6eQ/matrix-jaunty-20090327-1.png
<danbeck> it's slow as hell.  Was getting 400kb/s last night.  40 now
<BUGabundo> melik: DAMN
<BUGabundo> 20 sec to gdm??
<zniavre> hello i can't find screenshot tools in synaptic
<melik> 18.32
<BUGabundo> I want that too
<melik> :)
<melik> and its only a single core processor and 1 gig ram
<melik> heh
<BUGabundo> melik: http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart
<BUGabundo> 85 secs for me
<BUGabundo> melik: ping
<melik> BUGabundo, how many daemons do you run?
<DasKreech> argh
<DasKreech> cdimages is a walking zombie
<danbeck> cry
<BUGabundo> melik: too many ?!
<danbeck> get off mah server so I can get my Mini9 working
<BUGabundo> DasKreech: yes it is
<melik> yeah i can see that :P
<BUGabundo> danbeck: ahahahaha
<danbeck> lol
<melik> BUGabundo, does this log to GDM
<melik> or to a completely working GDM enviornment
<BUGabundo> only gmd
<BUGabundo> it usued to be possible to go longer
<melik> hang on im going to re-run it.. i could have swore it seemed like. 13 seconds
<BUGabundo> check my older ones
<melik> brb
<BUGabundo> melik: you can try to profile the boot
<BUGabundo> and scrap a few extra secs
<melik> profile the boot?
<melik> as in configure it?
<melik> lke the startup daemons
<melik> brb
<zorglu_> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.0.4-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 4220 kB, installed size 8784 kB
<BUGabundo> zorglu_: using packages.ubuntu.com would be better lol
<zorglu_> ok :)
<melik> yep its 18
<BUGabundo> melik: on grup press 'e'
<BUGabundo> then 'e'  to edit the kernel line
<BUGabundo> and append 'profile'
<BUGabundo> 'enter' and then 'b' to boot
<BUGabundo> this is a ONE time thing
 * blueyed is getting a lot of scrollkeeper errors during upgrades. Does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure scrollkeeper" work for you without any?
<blueyed> all like "Entity '$APPNAME' not defined"..?!
<eseven73> im only getting like 34kb/s when trying to install stuff, is the servers down or something?
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, profiling should shave a few seconds on boot? is that the point of it?
<BUGabundo> humm it optimizes the files that you boot
<blueyed> eseven73: they appear to be slow, yes. Add your local mirror to it.
<billybigrigger_> eseven73, servers are bogged down from beta release be patient
<eseven73> k
<BUGabundo> dinner back latter
<billybigrigger_> didnt know i could boot faster than 18s :P hehe gonna go try it now
<tdn> Where do I report Xubuntu 9.04 Beta bugs?
<Doctor_Nick> AT THE MOVIE THEATER TO SEE MONSTERS VS ALIENS
<tdn> Just on launchpad like normal Ubuntu bugs?
<TheInfinity> launchpad.
<BUGabundo> tdn: on launchpad as usual
<QPrime> greetings, has anyone had locale issues with the alpha6 --> beta updates?  specifically incorrect language selection on boot.
<BUGabundo> mention the package version running $apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<Halow> Wow. This makes me a little sad. Bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<pace_t_zulu> anyone running jaunty desktop on vmware fusion?
<akorn> Need help...last night i installed the beta for 9.04, on my 16 gig USB drive...i partitioned the drive and everything, and yes it loads perfectly and runs wonderfully off the USB drive...however, when i reboot my computer, i get an error 21 from grub, which doesn't load up, BUT if i keep the USB drive plugged in, grub loads up (off the USB drive) and it also lists off all my other OS's and everything. What I'm wondering is HOW do i fix
<akorn>  this? (and what's the pastebin url for anybody who wants to see what my grub menu.lst looks like?)
<akorn> i know where the pastbin is nvm
<sammy> should updating ever spontaneously kill my X session?
<dtchen> removing test kernels now that -11.38 is available.
<sammy> I'm guessing no but maybe updating certain things, it should be expected? and I shouldn't be doing anything with my computer while updating?
<aditirex> hy
<dtchen> sammy: it shouldn't, no. please file a bug if you have additional details or can reproduce it
<aditirex> does anyway has a working ati 3650HD ?
<aditirex> It doesn't work for me ...
<sammy> dtchen: unfortunately it was during the last round of updates. I could try reverting to the older versions of all of the packages, and running apt-get upgrade again
<sammy> I should just know better than to do anything while updating. which I usually don't, in fact, since I've been running jaunty I shut down everything while updating. this last round though, the servers were so overloaded, it took 3 hours for the packages to finish downloading. if it happens again, I'll look into it
<sammy> I just didn't know if certain packages getting upgraded might cause that behavior, at which case users should be notified. danke.
<aditirex> I need some help with ati 3650hd on jaunty ... anyone ?
<sammy> ooh. I found some information in /var/log/gdm/, I'll file a bug.
<bsnider> aditirex, amd released a new catalyst driver for it today
<genii> aditirex: I have that card but under 8.04 atm
<the99zChris> can anyone help me? i restored my xorg file (didn't help original problem) but now i can't set my screen resolution low enough to play games...(hardy
<yofel> the99zChris: this is the support channel for ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) - for hardy heron you should ask in #ubuntu
<the99zChris> k thanks
<aditirex> bsnider : so the driver that is in repositories now it's broken ?
<bsnider> aditirex, yes it is, if it isn't the 9.3 driver
<aditirex> in repos it's 8.6
<bsnider> that driver xdoesn't work with the new x server
<BUGabundo> muibe: ping
<muibe> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> how did it go?
<muibe> python upgrade was very succesful with the expection that python-hevy application deskbar-applet still doesn't work.. but i'm thinking if it has something to do with the gnome-panel configuration
<muibe> i move away the configuration files and kill the panel and try to launch the deskbar again
<bsnider> aditirex, the 8.6 driver is the correct one. it's an unreleased beta that's compatible wtih x-server 1.6
<aditirex> well ... it doesn't work for me
<rconan> uhm... most recent amarok update seems to have removed the menu entry...
<rconan> anyone else confirm this?
<bsnider> aditirex, it doesn't work at all?
<aditirex> noup , I get a blank screen
<bsnider> cool
<melik> man now i cant wait for karmic koala :/
<bsnider> what'd you call me?
<melik> i hope we get some nice themes
<melik> im honestly sick of orange/brown
<lupine_85> you can has blue?
<lupine_85> ubuntu inspired me to wear brown shirts, actually
<melik> i HATE the color brown
<lupine_85> :p
<bsnider> you can change the theme
<lupine_85> i have an all-brown outfit
<melik> bsnider, i know that
<melik> and i have lol
<lupine_85> even sox
<melik> i want some nice professional default theme
<melik> thats not brown
<melik> :$
<lupine_85> sabdfl perogative?
<bsnider> tryfedora's theme
<Cycom> what was wrong with python?
<BUGabundo1> Cycom: not much by now
<Cycom> BUGabundo1: thus the "was" :)
<BUGabundo1> unless your mirror is hangging old
<uniscript>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/349467 was what *was* wrong
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released]
<Cycom> ooh, yeah. anything that breaks update-manager = bad.
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, I got the following two problems with ubuntu 9.04 64bit gnome live-cd: 1) It only has 800x600 Resolution (minor problem) and 2) It doesn't start the partitioning tool so I can not install ubuntu (major problem) (The tool says 100% - but then the dialog disappears and I am still at step 3. I can click on "forward", but nothing happens any more)
<Cycom> PolitikerNEU: when did you download the disc?
<bsnider> PolitikerNEU, what graphics hardware?
<PolitikerNEU> Today
<PolitikerNEU> A few hours ago
<Cycom> PolitikerNEU: so it's the beta, yes?
<PolitikerNEU> Nvidia Geforce 7, I think - yes, it is the beta
<ripps> tracker-indexer is using between 80-98% cpu usage, It's been doing it for 2 hours, it starting overheat my cpu.
<bsnider> don't worry about the graphics problem. the binary blob isn't on the livecd
<PolitikerNEU> yeah - as I said: that is a minor problem
<Cycom> ripps: heh. clearly your CPU doesn't have sufficient cooling!
<Cycom> brb. reboot.
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work in jaunty 64bits
<Cycom> rom1v: does too.
<rom1v> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=304330
<Cycom> rom1v: have you tried installing ia32-libs and nspluginwrapper first?
<PolitikerNEU> is there a way to install ubuntu from within another linux distribution (but unlike wubi, do a "real" installation)?
<ripps> I can't even kill tracker-indexer. After I kill it, it just comes pack a minute later, I starts low at 5% cpu, but after about 10 minutes it starts spiking to 100% again.
<rom1v> Cycom, no, but that's strange to install ia32libs, while I think flash has been released in 64bits
<Cycom> rom1v: at this time, flash under ubuntu 64 bit still uses the 32bit plugin wrapper.
<rom1v> :(
<Cycom> rom1v: it's not the big of a deal.  it still works fine.  do you really need your flash videos to access more than 4gb of memory?
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know about 'open-vm-toolbox' package on jaunty?
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know about 'open-vm-toolbox' package on jaunty?
<rconan> anyone else had hundreds of file browser windows starting up at logon time?
<rconan> it's still happening!
<rconan> argh!
<RizR> how to configure/disable notifications in jaunty?
<RizR> those new funky notifications i mean :-)
<rconan> managed to stop it by killing nautilus
<rconan> weird
<rconan> now nautilus is coredumping
<eseven73> after updating, my keyboard is in Arabic! wth?!
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know about 'open-vm-toolbox' package on jaunty?
<rconan> which package has nautilus debugging symbols?
<bsnider> oh, your keyboard shouldn't be in arabic
<rconan> ah... nautilus-dbg obviously
<eseven73> bsnider: it was fine till i did some updates just now :(
<eseven73> and selecting lanugage isnt in the log on screen isnt helping
<bsnider> you might want to look at keyboard properties. but how did the keys get repainted?
<eseven73> donno
<eseven73> first time ive ever seen something like this
<eseven73> how do i reconfigure my keyboard to use English again?
<billisnice> If anyone can send in a request to ubuntu folks. I would like the sound to be fixed for the dell mini 9 --UNR USB image. I think you can add a line but many folks will not know how and the interface is one of the best i have seen for a mini puter
<rconan> right... I caught it...
<rconan> nautilus coredumps at startup if there is a CD in my drive
<danbeck> billisnice:  What is hte fix?
<aditirex> how can I revert to intrepid ?
<billisnice> i can not remember off the top of my head
<bsnider> billisnice, what's a dell mini 9?
<danbeck> Dell's netbook line.
<danbeck> 9" 10" and some other sizes.
<billisnice> 9"
<billisnice> add one line to a text file
<billisnice> this link step 6 http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/installing-ubuntu-on-dell-inspiron-mini.html
<billisnice> step 4
<billisnice> at the terminal sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<billisnice> then add options snd-hda-intel model=dell to the end of the file
<billisnice> but, it should be in the file so not to add because dell mini is a cult puter
<bsnider> it is? which cult?
<billisnice> cult--a following of folks
<bsnider> scientology?
<billisnice> lol
<billisnice> no quite
<billisnice> please send to upload to final 9.04 release
<billisnice> whomever has the juice to get it in the final release
<imme-emosol> My Jaunty does not start anymore , drops me to busybox.
<imme-emosol> Can anyone help me with that?
<BUGabundo1> imme-emosol: what did you do before?
<imme-emosol> I updated.
<imme-emosol> It cannot find the drive anymore. :S
<BUGabundo1> strane
<imme-emosol> beh , wrong key-combo...
<ultratek> how come i have to dpkg -i atidriverfilename.run every time i reboot my machine to get back into ubuntu
<ultratek> i mean *.deb
<ultratek> based off http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<imme-emosol> what modules should be loaded to be able to see my hard-drive device ?
<imme-emosol> a.k.a. with busybox there is no hard-drive - like thing in /dev/
<bruce89> Cycom: any news?
<ultratek> bruce, do you know anything about ati and xorg?
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> in preferences, qt 4 config :
<rom1v> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1238192229.png
<rom1v> I chose GTK+
<rom1v> but it has no effect on digikam for example
<rom1v> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1238192377.png
<rom1v> is it normal?
<bruce89> KDE programs for some reason use a different theming thing
 * aurel42 upgrade another box to jaunty. Let's see whether the same stuff is broken or whether it's different stuff this time.
<rom1v> but some people seem to make it work : http://nwarrenfl.open-web.fr/2009/03/25/programmes-kde-4-dans-gnome/
<aurel42> Anyone here using ssh-agent for extended amounts of time without the ssh-agent process dying? ("<defunct>")
<bruce89> rom1v: kwriteconfig --file kdeglobals --group General --key widgetStyle gtk
<rom1v> yes, it works, but fonts are still big
<rom1v> compared to gnome fonts
<rom1v> and the dialog box should set this value
<bruce89> I'm afraid I don't know, perhaps #kubuntu+1 or #kubuntu may know
<rom1v> how to revert this command?
<rom1v> kwriteconfig --file kdeglobals --group General --key widgetStyle gtk
<crdlb> rom1v: apparently widgetstyle is just the theme name
<crdlb> so just replace gtk with whatever you want
<rom1v> the previous selected...?
<crdlb> ?
<nellmathew> hey guys, when using the minimal iso of jaunty - the latest release gets installed right? (beta, not one of the alphas).. right?
<bruce89> nellmathew: assuming its a beta CD
<uniscript> and assuming the mirror you pull from is beta
<uniscript> but of course a simple update will bring your alpha up to beta
<uniscript> so it doesn't really matter that much
<nellmathew> ah alright then, no worries.. seems pretty responsive compared to previous versions so far..
<uniscript> for me gnome still takes forever to start
<uniscript> boot times are becoming snappier but gnome is now becoming painful
<jdahl> I have not been able to configure a wireless network in KDE 4.2, which works perfectly under gnome... how are you supposed to setup wireless on Kubuntu 9.04?
<nellmathew> yeah definitely noticed the boot difference. i made 2 partitions; 1 with ext3 jaunty and 1 with ext4 jaunty.. figured i'd help with dev a bit by posting up bug reports - i'm switching over to linux for everything.. traded in my iphone for a g1 after i learned android is *nix based lol.
<nellmathew> open-source is gonna put me out of work one day (programmer) but w/e
<ppe> hi, ich habe jaunty beta installiert und da ist ja diese separate-benachrichtigungsfeld für mit dem mail-symbol. hab das gerade deinstalliert und pidgin zeigt sich mich nach dem neustart nicht mehr in der benachrichtigungsleiste an. was kann ich da tun?
<PhotoJim> ppe: nicht sprechen sie Deutsch :(
<rww> !de | ppe
<ubottu> ppe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ppe> ok, sorry..
<vistakiller> jaunty is great until now
<PhotoJim> ppe: no problem!
<vistakiller> everything works fine
<vistakiller> the only problem i have is that compiz crash very often
<ppe> I've got a problem with the new notifying applett, which is in the standard-installation. I've deinstalled it and now I don't have any pidgin icon in the panel.
<ppe> I hope you understand me. :-)
<Veinor> man, I really hope that notify-osd fixes this dual monitor bug soon
<PhotoJim> ppe: yes.  unfortunately, I don't know the answer.  but hopefully someone else here does.
<Veinor> whoa, what's this in the topic about python
<ppe> ok, it was in the pidgin-options.
<ppe> thanks.
<yofel> Veinor: bug 349467 got fixed ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349467
<Veinor> that's a pretty big bug
 * lupine_85 is impressed by jaunty, will update desktop too
<Roey> heh.
<Roey> I need to move /boot to /
<Roey> bbl.
<lupine_85> 1345 upgraded, 145 newly installed, 26 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<lupine_85> Need to get 1315MB of archives.
<hggdh> good. I hope you have a nice connection speed...
<nellmathew> hmm, in a clean install anyone notice nm-applet isn't visible in gnome? (i'm connected though)
<crdlb> nellmathew: is there a notification area?
<J_Litewski> who has a Dell Inspiron 1000?
<nellmathew> crdlb, yeah notification area's there..
<J_Litewski> i need the xorg.conf settings
<nellmathew> nvm
<nellmathew> crdlb, didn't notice the icon changed lol
<cobra99> Hi all. I installed 9.04 beta on a fresh system. Once installed i got a bunch of crash reports. A sudo dpkg --configure -a said that it had problems with hpijs package. is this a known bug?
<cobra99> forums suggest its python borked, but it also states that version 2.6.1-1ubuntu5.1 is the "good" version, but thats what i have currently installed, checked with synaptic. anyone can give me some pointers on how to analyse this?
<bruce89> &pythob
<J_Litewski> why would xorg.conf be 0 bytes?
<bruce89> J_Litewski: because it's not used any more
<J_Litewski> it's run by the kernel now?
<QPrime> _Litewski: its used (if it exists) but is generally not needed
<_VIM_2> is sounds not working in Xubuntu 9.04?
<J_Litewski> _VIM_2: my sound works just fine
<_VIM_2> nice to know they work for someone at least
<J_Litewski> _VIM_2: I'm also using intergrated sound on my laptop
<_VIM_2> well i had it working in Ubuntu 8.10 so i know it's not my sound card
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> it seems that the latest updates broke my kde4 environment
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-28
<J_Litewski> does X run off the kernel now?
<elvirolo> it uninstalled quite a few kde packages, and it won't let me install them back
<bsnider> video memory is managed using the kernel
<giesen> Does the Evolution MAPI plugin actually work for anyone using Jaunty Beta?
<bsnider> if you're using the intel driver
<bicchi> Will Jaunty default to Firefox 3.07 or the 3.5 release?
<giesen> 3.0.7 by the looks of it
<bsnider> that doesn't matter, since there are 3.1 beta packages
<bicchi> will I be able to keep the same FF profile when moving from 3.07 to the 3.5?
<bsnider> i am
<bsnider> i'm using 3.1 with the same profile
<BUGabundo> you mean 3.5
<bsnider> it will be called 3.5 when it's stable
<bicchi> isn't 3.1 = 3.5
<bsnider> now it's 3.1 beta 3
<J_Litewski> as of beta 4
<bruce89> they decided 0.1 was not enough of a shameless bloat
<bsnider> this is now the best browser there is, only safari comes close
<J_Litewski> no, mozilla wanted to keep with the high version numbers of other browsers
<bsnider> then there's a huge dropoff
<J_Litewski> how would i rewrite my xorg.conf file to use the current configuration?
<BUGabundo> bsnider: its already 3.5. I have both 3.5 and 3.6
<BUGabundo>  !info firefox-3.5
<bsnider> no it isn't
<bsnider> and there is no 3.6
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I have it
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.6~a1~hg20090327r26633+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<BUGabundo> firefox-3.5:  Installed: 3.5~b4~hg20090326r23929+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<bsnider> shiretoko is currently at 3.1 beta 3
<BUGabundo> not here!
<bsnider> ok, whatever
<bicchi> when is beta 4 of firefox 3.5 coming? I am trying to find the release schedule.
<BUGabundo> bicchi: I already have it on jaunty
<BUGabundo> using the mozilla team PPA
<BUGabundo> and daily ppa
<bicchi> but when will go into ubuntu without using another repository.
<bsnider> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
<bsnider> what does that big orange button say?
<BUGabundo> you have to ask fta or asac
<Amaranth> bsnider: about 6 months
<_VIM_2> J_Litewski: i got the sounds working, i had to install ubuntu-restricted-extras... I think somehow adding that, resetted something or another, at any rate it's working :D
<J_Litewski> kk, cool
<Amaranth> err, bicchi
<Amaranth> bicchi: Firefox 3.5 will not be in the 9.04 release
<bicchi> Amaranth: you mean as a default?
<bicchi> or just not in it.
<BUGabundo> bicchi: NO
<BUGabundo> 3.5 will not be default
<crdlb> you didn't have to yell
<BUGabundo> see crdlb I just forgot shift
<bicchi> I just found out that FF 3.5 beta 4 comes out on April 14
<MTecknology> What do you guys think of how I put this countdown timer in? http://sd.ubuntu-us.org/
<Delvien> Has anyone else experienced a hang on "starting up" after it hits grub. It only happens if I have a media card reader plugged in
<Lamo> i just upgraded to jaunty for the hell of it and my computer froze during the upgrade and i had to drop to terminal to sudo reboot and now when i boot my keyboard and mouse no longer work and it hangs on ubuntu had to boot into low graphics mode. Any fix for this? cant do much without a keyboard.
<Lamo> keyboard works fine on grub menu
<Delvien> getting a weird thing with nautilus.
<Delvien> Its opening up 1 folder every second when i instert a cd
<Lamo> when i boot to recovery mode i have no keyboard use so i cant try to fix anything.
<Lamo> ok recovery mode screen just went garbled on me
<Lamo> any possible boot options i can add to get my keyboard working?
<rconan> Lamo: can you drop to terminal?
<Lamo> nope
<rconan> Lamo: oh... no terminal even in recovery mode
<Lamo> it just has the Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode screen
<danbeck> yah, lol, finally got remix downloaded
<Lamo> the screen shows up for recovery but i cant use my keyboard
<rconan> Lamo: what about selecting recovery from the grub menu?
<Lamo> no go either
<Lamo> same thing
<rconan> Lamo: if the upgrade was interupted try booting a livecd, mounting your partition, proc and dev and chrooting in
<rconan> then run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lamo> ok tossed in a livecd and am rebooting now
<rconan> ok... i assume you're IRCing on a different machine
<Lamo> yes my laptop
<rconan> always helpful
<Lamo> indeed
<Lamo> i was watching a TED talk in boxee when it froze so im not sure how far along the upgrade was
<rconan> let me know when you've got a livecd running with terminla open
<Lamo> almost there
<Lamo> ok
<Lamo> do i need to sudo su to do this?
<rconan> Lamo: PM
<BUGabundo> guud night guys
<alec> hi.  Could someone help me please?
<alec> For whatever reason , I can't restart X anymore by using key combo: "Ctrl-Alt-backspace".
<alec> USed to work but I think it's been deactivated now.
<alec> does anyone know the answer to this?
<scream> alec,
<devans> Hey guys, I am having a really ODD problem with connecting to a Microsoft VPN via PPTP using any method under Ubuntu Jaunty.  I know Jaunty is in beta, but the odd thing is, I have been connecting fine through Network Manger at my home - I have gone to my parents for the weekend and their setup to the internet is the same and it just fails a look in the logs and it just says pppd hangup.. I have googled my arse off and tried setting it up manually with
<devans> the same results.  The network setup is, laptop (vpn client) ---->  adsl wifi router ---->  internet -----> work vpn server.  It is the same at my house and I connect fine, here at my parents no luck.  Any idea what could be going wrong ?
<scream> There is a solution to this...
<scream> alec, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is now disabled, to reduce issues experienced by users who accidentally trigger the key combo. Users who do want this function can enable it in their xorg.conf, or via the command dontzap --disable.
<alec> I did try the whole DONTZAP thing but it didn't work.  MAybe I did it wrong.  Woudl you mind showing me the correct syntax that I put in the xorg.conf file?
<devans> I don't like the fact they disabled it, silly idea.
<devans> :(
<alec> i really liked being able to use this feature.
<alec> it was NICE.
<devans> Have any of you had issues with PPTP connections using NetworkManager ?
<scream> alec, when you issued the don'tzap command, did you place "sudo" in front of it?
<QPrime> devans: is the router at your parents house passing gre properly?
<tvih-> any ideas why graphical interface gets stuck with black screen + loading cursor on startup? mainly still using intrepid, but some packages from jaunty due to having to use kernel from it.
<devans> alec, It is nice, its part of unix history.  LOL.  Just enable it via the xorg.conf.
<alec> well, I opened term and typed sudo su
<alec> then pass
<alec> then opened xorg.conf
<_VIM_2> dont use su
<_VIM_2> just sudo
<scream> try...
<scream> "sudo dontzap --disable"
<alec> then found the <can't remember> section and added Option DONTZAP "FALSE"
<alec> ok
<devans> QPrime, Ok, the router at my house is a crappy soho isp bundled siemens router.. They router at my parents house is a linksys router.  I logged onto the linksys route rmanagement page and disabled all the functioanlity in the sense of firewall etc.  It does not mention anything about GRE.  I can't see it doing anything to the GRE packets though.
<alec> pardon my ignorance here... where do I insert this sudo dontzap --disable cmd?  In x directly?
<tvih-> bleh. guess I'll just try updating gnome to jaunty to see if that helps.
<alec> x=xterm
<scream> alec, the command will need to be issues via the terminal
<alec> scream  I did that./
<scream> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<devans> QPrime, How can I troubleshoot this?
<alec> said command not found
<scream> restart x and see if the combo is re enabled.
<scream> oh ok
<scream> You may have to add it to the conf, but I'm not sure the command yet.
<QPrime> devans: likely yo be a router/isp issue rather than a Jaunty issue.  we can discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want.
<alec> lemme look for a sec.
<alec> in my xorg.
<scream> http://answers,launchpad.net
<devans> QPrime, If I can narrow it down to the router then i can replace it.. although i highly doubt its the router mangling the GRE packets.  I guess its something to do with the client..
<scream> may be of help.
<scream> That is where I ususally go.
<devans> QPrime, thank you let me join
<alec> ok
<scream> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<scream> actually
<alec> Scream.. .what abotu this...
<alec> in xorg.conf, then in Section "Server Layout" O put     Option         "DontZap" "disable"
<alec> O put = I put
<maccam-jaunty> are there any known bugs with graphics when running jaunty under virtualization?
<crdlb> alec: 'sudo dontzap --disable' is easier :)
<alec> I tried that and it said DONTZAP command not found
<maccam-jaunty> alec: sudo apt-get install dontzap
<alec> hmmm
<alec>  cool.
<alec> let's see.
<crdlb> also, it's not DONTZAP :)
<alec> couldnt find packg DONRZAP
<maccam-jaunty> that too
<alec> DONTZAP
<alec> what is it
<alec> ?
<maccam-jaunty> case matters, and it's lowercase
<crdlb> why are you capitalizing it?
<alec> ok sorry   dontzap
<maccam-jaunty> alec: what are you typing in the terminal?
<_VIM_2> just copy and paste this: sudo apt-get install dontzap && sudo dontzap --disable
<alec> I only capitalized so it would stand out as a command, sorry.
<crdlb> that's not a good idea on a case-sensitive OS :)
<alec> could find package dontzap
<alec> next?
<_VIM_2> enable all your repos
<crdlb> !info dontzap
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<crdlb> it's in main ...
<_VIM_2> hmmm
<_VIM_2> find a .deb then?
<alec> I thought all repos were activated.
<alec> is there a cmd line quicky way to do this?
<maccam-jaunty> alec: you're using jaunty right?
<alec> Ibex
<alec> 9.10
<alec> 8.10
<maccam-jaunty> that would be why
<alec> oh yeah?
<_VIM_2> lol
<maccam-jaunty> you don't use dontzap in 8.10
<alec> doh!
<alec> ok.
<alec> darn
<maccam-jaunty> this channel is for the next version of ubuntu, 9.04 jaunty
<alec> so the question is then... is it even possible to RE-ACTVATE ctrl-alt-backspace in 8.10
<alec> ?
<maccam-jaunty> ctrl alt backspace is active in 8.10
<alec> sorry... sCream told me to come here.
<maccam-jaunty> for support of current ubuntu releases, go to #ubuntu
<maccam-jaunty> why do you think you need to activate that key combo?
<alec> I told him i was using ibex.  BUT.. to be honest, I didn't even know 9.04 was out and I'm really excited about that.
<maccam-jaunty> it's not out yet
<maccam-jaunty> it comes out in a month
<alec> I'd like to activate it because, simply, it's awesome to be able to make a change to, for example, xorg and then restart x without having to reboot machine.
<maccam-jaunty> alec: that is the default behavior in 8.10
<alec> doesn't come out yet huh?
<alec> DEACTIVATED is default?
<alec> maccam?  deactivated is default in 8.10?
<maccam-jaunty> if it's not working, then your keyboard is probably not being recognized correctly, and your control or alt key is not being recognized
<maccam-jaunty> ctrl alt backspace works by default in 8.10 and earlier
<alec> hmm.. that's a thought. It's a simple, crappy Dynex keyboard.
<alec> what would he best route be in sorting the correct drivers?
<alec> should I jsut dink around with the different drivers that are available?
<maccam-jaunty> not exactly
<maccam-jaunty> you either need to map a key, or change your keyboard layout
<alec> is that possible thru the GUI?
<khear> alec: killing x isn't necessarily a safe way to restart it, when you can restart it properly.
<alec> something like... System>Administration>Keyboard or something?
<alec> ok.. what do you recommend?>
<maccam-jaunty> alec: yes system-administration->keyboard
<maccam-jaunty> alec: generally you use that key combo to restart a locked up X. to restart it safely, hit ctrl alt f1, log in, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alec> BTW, u guys have been a HUGE help and I really appreciate your patience and such.  FIRST TIMER HERE.  TONIGHT.
<ethana2> I imported my firefox settings from my 8.10
<maccam-jaunty> to get back to the gui, you might have to hit ctrl alt f7 or f8
<ethana2> it didn't get any of them, but it did tell firefox that java and flash were already installed
<ethana2> so, how do I tell firefox that it doesn't have anything?
<ethana2> delete .mozilla?
<alec> maccam... ok.
 * ethana2 deletes .mozilla
<alec> BTW, where do I go for Ibex ???s?
<maccam-jaunty> #ubuntu
<alec> I went there and this guy told me to come here./
<alec> thanks.
<maccam-jaunty> he made a mistake because you were talking about enabling ctrl alt backspace
<ethana2> blast, I removed .mozilla, but it still isn't offering to install flash for me
<alec> i see.
<alec> thanks so much guys(and girls?).
<alec> see you SOON!
<Serval> When I try to use the live CD for Ubuntu 9.04, It's starts off in a terminal, and typing in "startx" gives an error "no screen found"
<crdlb> Serval: what GPU?
<Serval> ATI, HD 3470, on a laptop
<ethana2> How do I make rhythmbox stay out of my notification area?
<ethana2> that is abuse of that panel applet, I don't want to put it in a drawer again, because that just makes the whole thing worthless
<crdlb> hmm, can you really not turn it off?
<crdlb> Serval: hmm radeon is supposed to provide 2d
<crdlb> Serval: you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put a Driver "vesa"
<ethana2> crdlb: was that to me?
<crdlb> in Section "Device"
<crdlb> ethana2: yes
<Serval> crdlb: I don't know how to edit from the terminal
<ethana2> can't see how to do that, no
<crdlb> Serval: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Serval> Ok, thanks, but how do I get the driver in there?
<crdlb> add Driver "vesa" in Section "Device"
<hacker07> hey
<Serval> Could I do that from the live CD, or do I have to install first?
<hacker07> is ubuntu 9.04 going to have ext4 defualt
<ethana2> hacker07: no.
<ethana2> ext3 default
<Serval> I'm gonna go try now, alternative install maybe
<hacker07> that sucks
<hacker07> well i converted and it seems faster
<Serval> Oh noes, you can't force everyone to default to a new filesystem on it' first release!
<hacker07> yeah
<hacker07> that sucks
<Serval> >.>
<hacker07> who listens to metal?
<crdlb> people who like it
<hacker07> lol
<hacker07> do you
<crdlb> and people who don't like it but are forced to
<hacker07> lol
<Cycom> I still don't trust EXT4
<hacker07> why?
<Cycom> hacker07: because it went south on me, and basically ate my /home.
<hacker07> damn that sucks
<hacker07> i dont trust it either but i got hardcore backups
<funkyHat> +1 for confirmations on the fast user switcher applet :)
<_VIM_2> that thing is sweet
<funkyHat> I like it in Intrepid but I worry that I'll accidentally click shutdown or something and not be able to cancel it
<_VIM_2> this is first time using it for me
<crdlb> funkyHat: eh? it does ask you with a dialog, doesn't it?
<funkyHat> crdlb: in Jaunty yes, not in Intrepid, hence my :)
<crdlb> ah
<Beastie> k wtf
<_VIM_2> well hello to you too Beastie
<ethana2> gehh, why can't the gnome folks use freenode like normal Human Beings?
<_VIM_2> :P
<Beastie> the update screwed my kde
<Beastie> now my kde is not working
<Cycom> is dragon player primarily a KDE thing?
<Beastie> ok you all screwed kde up
<Beastie> fix it
<h00k> I've been on arch too long, where would I find hal to restart it? /etc/ ...
<Beastie> my laptop is now useless
<Cycom> h00k: /etc/init.d/hal
<h00k> Cycom, er, yeah, brain fart.  Thanks.
<Beastie>  /me is now mad
<tvih-> Beastie: that's what you get for upgrading ;)
<Cycom> h00k: heh, no problem.
<Beastie> all this work I out into my laptop and it takes you all  1/2 a day to break it
<h00k> Beastie, nobody forced you to install anything
<h00k> Beastie, Beta's are generally buggy, thats why they're beta.
<Cycom> Beastie: dude, you installed a BETA of ubuntu THE DAY AFTER THE BETA WAS RELEASED.
<Cycom> Beastie: what's next, you're going to enter an drug trial and complain about the side effects that the warn you about?
<Cycom> they*
<tvih-> ah, reminds me of the good ol' days of using debian unstable. never had any problems though :D
<h00k> brb, session restart
<tvih-> but erm. so. kde in jaunty currently doesn't work then?
<Beastie> no I had cron-apt installed
<Beastie> and it did it automaticly
<funkyHat> Beastie: that means you must have been running the alpha already then, so Cycom's point still stands
<tvih-> just wondering because i was thinking of testing kde (now gnome, obviously)
<Beastie> yes I was running alpha with no issues
<Beastie> grrrr
<Beastie> well now I have to wait and see if they fix it soon
<Wortman> where is e4defrag in 9.04 beta?
<Wortman> it was all in the alphas and boom now its gone or is it renamed?
<mib_gvs8rdh9> heya
<mib_gvs8rdh9> anyone?
<mib_gvs8rdh9> ...
<funkyHat> Oh :( so much for that, there's no confirmation/countdown if you click restart
<Wortman> its like completely gone how stupid put it back
<Wortman> thats like the main reason for using EXT4 here man
<Wortman> I do A LOT of file moving and this is kinda a bummer and I hope it is in the final release
<mib_gvs8rdh9> could anyone help me sharing files on a windows network?
<mib_gvs8rdh9> with a vista pc
<mib_gvs8rdh9> i've been trying to use samba and i can see the locations but i can't access them >_<
<Volkodav> check the config
<funkyHat> vbox guest addons aren't working with Jaunty (not particularly surprised there, just sayin')
<yofel> Wortman: e4defrag never was in 9.04 - see bug 321528 . Or where exactly did you find it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321528 in e2fsprogs "ext4 defrag / defragment tool in Jaunty - include" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321528
<Volkodav> samba's site has tons of sample configs
<mtholdenss> hey on jaunty beta i can't get effects to work, can it not work on a 64 bit os, do i have to download the 32 bit instead?
<Wortman> it was in an alpha release I tried a few weeks ago idk
<tvih-> well. that was unexpected. system booted up fine after upgrading to jaunty, but it appears mouse now doesn't work :D neither touchpad nor separate usb mouse
<QPrime> funkyHat: vbox addons for a Jaunty guest?
<funkyHat> QPrime: yeah
<funkyHat> QPrime: error with the video driver
<QPrime> funkyHat:  I;m using them right now.  you are prolly referring to the video driver install issue?
<QPrime> you can hack the install file.
<Daisuke_Ido> interesting issue after installing jaunty...  upon logging into gnome, i get hundreds (literally) of "starting file manager" notifications in the taskbar
<mib_gvs8rdh9> lolz
<QPrime> its looking for an Xserver string of 1.6 when its really 1.6.0
<tvih-> any ideas what the mouse issue could be caused by?
<Cycom> welp, I've basically given up on totem being able to open ISOs correctly, so I'm just going to use VLC
<Cycom> and hope the bug gets fixed eventually.
<QPrime> funkyHat: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15512   <-- solution
<funkyHat> QPrime: cheers :) looking now
<QPrime> np
<mib_gvs8rdh9> grrr this thing is getting on my nerves >_<
<mib_gvs8rdh9> i think the problem is in vista
<mib_gvs8rdh9> cuz it normally asks for a password whenever i connect to it with a windows pc
<Beastie> ok well I hope its fixed soon
<Beastie> night
<mtholdenss> is there a 64 bit ubuntu channel?
<Cycom> mtholdenss: not sure, but I think they support 64-bit in here still
<tvih-> damn, i want my mouse working again. hehe.
<johninlex> I have a question I know this is not the best room but the normal #ubuntu is not able to answer
<tvih-> what in jaunty could've disabled the mouse anyway. it wasn't the kernel.
<funkyHat> johninlex: if it's about jaunty ask away, if not try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ethana2> So the default flash plugin for x64 is the x32 one with ia32libs?
<johninlex> is video part of xorg, or how can I restore my video
<lacqui> hello all
<lacqui> my upgrade to jaunty beta was interrupted by a power bump.
<lacqui> now i can't load x
<johninlex> if I could find out I would do the searching and fix it but not sure where to start
<lacqui> is there a way to restore an upgrade?
<tvih-> lacqui, just run apt-get dist-upgrade i guess
<ethana2> lacqui: boot into the recovery terminal
<ethana2> lacqui: if you try to run apt-get upgrade, it should complain and tell you what to do to fix your OS
<ethana2> just do what it says
<ethana2> ubuntu has an amazing ability to heal itself after odd disasters like that
<lacqui> OK, i ran apt-get upgrade and got "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<ethana2> so run    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lacqui> which I did, then got 'dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/update/0001' near line 21 package `dctrl-tools':
<ethana2> odd
<lacqui> EOF during value of field `Description' (missing final newline)
<Beastie> the 64 is borked
<ethana2> Beastie: what do you mean?
<Daisuke_Ido> this is really REALLY ticking me off :|
<Beastie> kubuntu
<Beastie> 64
<ethana2> interesting
<SuperSquirrel> How can i get jaunty to detect bigger screen resoulations than 1024x768
<ethana2> SuperSquirrel: gotta have the right drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> a literal flood of 'starting file manager' notifications in the window list
<ethana2> SuperSquirrel: what's your gpu?
<SuperSquirrel> gma 915
<ethana2> ohh
<lacqui> can i delete /var/lib/dpkg/updates & try again, or will i kill it worse?
<ethana2> lacqui: not sure
<SuperSquirrel> in intrepid i could get 1490x900
<Beastie> nite chat tomorrow some time
<ethana2> SuperSquirrel: you mean 1440x900
<SuperSquirrel> yeah
<lacqui> i guess i'll try renaming it and trying
<Daisuke_Ido> seriously, any ideas?  this is pushing my laptop temp past 84 and i can't see a process causing it
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it was nautilus.  WHY it was doing this is beyond me, but pkill nautilus took care of it.
<johninlex> is video part of xorg, or how can I restore my video
<johninlex> if I could find out I would do the searching and fix it but not sure where to start
<Ienorand> Anyone using jaunty on a dell xps? Run into net connection problems?
<crdlb> 'xps' does not (afaik) imply a certain ethernet chipset
<johninlex> Ienorand,  just a dell xps 410 desktop with an intel card but followed any normal setup
<tvih-> hmm. now usb mouse works, although left and right mouse buttons are reversed for some reason. and still no touchpad.
<Ienorand> Oh, I was going for the lpatops but yea I guess net hardware vary greatly, nevermind.
<johninlex> tvih I had the same problem with DSL have you check on /dev/swap?
<johninlex> but mine was a problem with the mouse between the g and the h
<lacqui> looks like emptying /var/lib/dpkg/updates worked (actually moved them all to a temp location just in case)
<lacqui> now just need to wait a couple hours for the update to take place
<histo> Just FYI trying to install with a netinstall from us.archive.ubuntu.com getting all sorts of errors with the package files not being valid etc..
<histo> archive.ubuntu.com seems to be working fine.
<_VIM_2> how does one reconfigure their keyboard settings if it gets stuck on the wrong language? (earlier today when I updated, and rebooted, the keyboard layout was in Arabic)
<hggdh> under Gnome?
<_VIM_2> histo: the servers are jammed because of the beta release
<_VIM_2> hggdh: xubuntu
<histo> _VIM_2: why would that cause the keys to fail?
<_VIM_2> donno it was a shock to me too
<_VIM_2> i had to reinstall :(((((
<histo> You could just switch mirrors to correct the problem.
<_VIM_2> luckly i didnt have anything worth saving
<histo> wth now its not pulling all the packages
<histo> I had no problem upgrading a intrepid sys yesterday. Worst case I'll go that route again. But was hoping to skip some steps with the mini.iso
<histo> Boots amazingly fast though I was impressed with the improvements there.
<histo> Lots of issues with intel 845 graphics adapters though. Anyone that catches this in the lgo.
<tvih-> yay mouse back in action
<histo> Ugghh all sorts of issues with the net install.
<tvih-> any ideas why there's a textbox thingie that reads "No indicators" on my upper gnome bar next to network manager etc icons?
<TychoQuad> I keep getting this error when trying to upgrade. anyone know why? "W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<TychoQuad> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<TychoQuad> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<_VIM_2> Ok i just installed guest tools in vbox 2.1.4 , Jaunty did NOT like that at all, now when i restart it, it wont boot X
<r0b> how do i close pidgin to tray on the beta, when i click close it kills pidgin, on 8.10 close goes to tray something wrong?
<crdlb> r0b: I believe you can still enable the tray plugin
<porter1> Tray is working here
<r0b> ok i found it thanks under tray option it was set to never by default, kinda strange
<r0b> i fixed it by changing it to always
<crdlb> r0b: intentional
<r0b> intentionally dumb imo
<crdlb> they're trying to replace some abuses of the tray with the indicator applet
<TychoQuad> not everyone likes to have 500 apps in the tray
<r0b> id rather see it in the tray over the taskbar
<TychoQuad> well guess what? you can make it do that. problem solved.
<bsnider> r0b, run it out of awn and don't use the tray at all, like OSX
<porter1> Anyone know how the screenshots are populated for packages?
<crdlb> porter1: where?
<histo> Are the repos seriously that hammered? I ca't even download the release file
<TychoQuad> same histo, looks like we have to wait
<_VIM_2> the update servers seem to be better
<porter1> crdlb, the new feature where you can view a screenshot of the program
<porter1> It's in synaptic
<crdlb> ah, I never use synaptic
<crdlb> I'll look once these updates are done
<histo> crdlb: then use apt-cache search
<histo> crdlb: then you don't have to wait for the updates
<crdlb> they put screenshots in apt-cache search? :O
 * crdlb imagines aalib-style ascii art
<histo> crdlb: no nvm though you were looking for an application that did that.
<crdlb> :)
<porter1> :)
<histo> Hell yeah +1 for ascii art screenshots
<histo> That would be sweet. Thats what we have been missing all this time in ubuntu.
<porter1> I think they've only populated the really common packages right now
<porter1> Such as OpenOffice, etc.
 * histo x's fingers hoping that the netinstaller will actually download packages this time.
<histo> Nope invalid release key.
<histo> This is not a bandwidth issue this is something else going on
<TychoQuad> I'm getting the same histo
<histo> TychoQuad: you using hte mini.iso?
<porter1> Can you choose a different mirror?
<TychoQuad> no, the update manager
<TychoQuad> I'm using main
<histo> TychoQuad: if you switch repos and us the non us ones it should work.
<porter1> The gov mirror run really fast here
<histo> TychoQuad: ex: us.archive.... to archive....
<histo> The signature key on the US server is just jacked up
<TychoQuad> recomend any particular server?
<crdlb> the main archive?
<histo> TychoQuad: I switched to ftp and i'm trying archive.ubuntu.com now
<histo> nope couldn't download package adduser
<TychoQuad> how do i switch it to ftp?
<histo> TychoQuad: you can't .
<TychoQuad> ... then what did you just tell me?
<histo> TychoQuad: i'm installing right now so I can switch what the installer uses as an interface
<histo> TychoQuad: you can switch servers though from us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<billybigrigger_> can someone suggest a good temp monitoring app?
<TychoQuad> and where do you do this? software sources doesn't list either
<histo> TychoQuad: /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<histo> I think the repos are just jacked up right now because It just errored ont he exact same file second time through.
<TychoQuad> i'm already set to archive.ubuntu.com anyway
<histo> yeah theres issues on all of them with a few key files.
<crdlb> porter1: http://screenshots.debian.net
<_VIM_2> im getting the same thing it's saying it cant grab 4 files
<_VIM_2> when trying to update
<porter1> Hmmm
<TychoQuad> hmmm, well i got half of the packages last night, so perhaps it will let me grab the remainder if i try another one
<histo> I give. I'm installing intrepid and I'll upgrade the system later when the repos are fixed
<Daskreech> What's the hard drive partitioner?
<crdlb> gparted?
<Daskreech> KDE
<crdlb> then the kde frontend
<crdlb> it's either kparted or qtparted
<histo> Yeah intrepid repos are fine
<hanasaki> anyone able to play DVD's? with totem? vlc?  if so..what did you do to get them to play?  I get
<hanasaki> libdvdnav: ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed
<hanasaki> vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed.
<Daskreech> !info qtparted
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in jaunty
<billybigrigger_> what version of gtk does jaunty have
<crdlb> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2072 kB, installed size 5276 kB
<Daskreech> !info libgtk2
<ubottu> Package libgtk2 does not exist in jaunty
<Daskreech> Bah you got it first
<crdlb> and better :)
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> what's the deal with Gnome and GTk moving forward
<Daskreech>  Gnome 2.30 is going to be GNome 3.0
<crdlb> right
<Daskreech> Is that going to be on libgtk3 ?
<crdlb> yes, or at least there will be a gtk3 soon
<crdlb> it will mainly just break ABI by making more stuff private
<Daskreech> So Gnome 3.0 will fora while be gtk2 possibly?
<crdlb> currently, there is quite a bit of direct struct access in gtk+ api usage, which makes internal changes in gtk very difficult
<crdlb> no, gtk+-3.0 will not be a big change
<billybigrigger_> so if i need gtk 2.6+ im screwed?
<Daskreech> So wait on GTk4.0 then
<crdlb> billybigrigger_: 16 > 6
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, missed that thanks
<billybigrigger_> anyone here successfully compiled the new phoronix test suite 1.8 with gui?
<crdlb> Daskreech: for what?
<Daskreech> big changes
<crdlb> the gtk api is pretty good imho, it's mainly the internals that are getting stale
<billybigrigger_> the gui requires me to compile php-gtk and php-gtk depends on GTK+ 2.6.9 or greater
<crdlb> so by sealing up the API, they can rework in the 3.x series
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, i should be good to go that way then?
<crdlb> billybigrigger_: seriously? what do you have that uses php-gtk?
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, phoronix
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, the new phoronix 1.8 comes with a gui, and it requires php-gtk
<crdlb> excuse me while I lol
<billybigrigger_> ahhh man, that can't be good :P
<billybigrigger_> you lol'n @ me or phoronix?
<crdlb> phoronix
<billybigrigger_> good, was just about to slap you if you were laughin at me :P
<billybigrigger_> hah jk
<billybigrigger_> well the cli of phoronix-test-suite is nice, just want to check out this new gui they
<billybigrigger_> 're using
<pirate> Is anyone else having severe stability issues with Jaunty?
<crdlb> pirate: what kind?
<pirate> It completely locks up on me randomly
<mint3> can anyone help me get my wireless working please ?
<pirate> no pattern
<pirate> it happens with different programs running and with different uptimes
<crdlb> billybigrigger_: well, php-gtk seems to not be in jaunty :)
<mint3> atheros ar242x . i already have enabled using madwifi drivers via "hardware drivers"
<pirate> what happens is it just completely freezes and no matter what I do it doesn't respond, so I have to power down the computer
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, no, i have to compile it myself :(
<mint3> anyone ?
<crdlb> mint3: just use ath5k
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, which is gay cause everytime i try to compile something, i see big letters on my screen....EPIC FAIL
<mint3> crdlb,  = i tried using ndiswrapper
<mint3> however unsuccessful for some reason
<mint3> how do i get ath5k running?
<crdlb> mint3: ath5k should work OOTB
<mint3> whats ootb ?
<pirate> also having trouble getting my sansa 250 mp3 player to connect to my Jaunty install
<crdlb> out of the box
<Daskreech> pirate: can you ssh in ?
<pirate> ?
<mint3> is it sudo apt-get install ath5k , crdlb  ?
<pirate> ssh into what?
<crdlb> mint3: it's the default choice if you disable madwifi
<mint3> well its not working crdlb
<mint3> on jaunty
<Daskreech> pirate: When you box freezes
<Daskreech>  I'm betting it's an X issue taking over the keyboard
<pirate> I only have one computer
<pirate> and everything locks up
<pirate> things like my system monitor freeze, my mouse won't move, my keyboard won't move, my computer's HDD activity light goes out
<pirate> full on freeze
<Daskreech> HDD light freezing might be bad
<Daskreech> what kernel?
<pirate> I don't know, whatever the default for Jaunty is, I assume
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: What's the wireless device (PCI ID [vendor:model] output from either lcpci -nn or lsusb depending on how it is connected) ?
<pirate> no wireless
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: sorry... I got mint3's comment about wireless problem confused with your initial comment
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: What do the logs show (/var/log/kern.log /var/log/debug and others) ?
<pirate> It seems that I kinda have to brute force my mp3 player... keep disconnecting the USB and reconnecting it until finally linux recognizes it... in windows it's pretty much instant every time
<IntuitiveNipple> there are some USB 'mp3' devices that have problems
<IntuitiveNipple> Do you have the 'freeze' problems when that device isn't connected?
<moparisthebest> did an update kill wireless connections somehow?
<moparisthebest> because in the beginning i could connect no problem, but after installing/removing some packages it no longer works
<pirate> I'm trying to read these logs but it's hard for me to tell where teh crash happened
<moparisthebest> I can scan and see all of the wireless networks, but connections always fail, and knetworkmanager doesn't even try
<pirate> yes, IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: the thing to look for is clean restart (all kernel times are 00000.0000] - the crash would be just before that
<IntuitiveNipple> moparisthebest: there was an issue I saw talked about yesterday with knetwork plasmoid or whatever it's called failing authentication. The recommendation was to use the alternative, but I don't recall what that was
<moparisthebest> IntuitiveNipple, its not just that, also wlassistant which is simply a frontend for the command line tools
<pirate> I don't know if this is the important bits or not: http://pastebin.com/m4caa59b1
<pirate> several minutes before the 0.00000 bits til when the 0.00000 bits stop
<pirate> on the kernel log
<pirate> the same timeframe for the debug log: http://pastebin.com/m606d537a
<IntuitiveNipple> moparisthebest: the bug talked about yesterday is https://launchpad.net/bugs/338680
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338680 in network-manager "NetworkManager can't connect to wireless ap with wpa" [Undecided,New]
<pirate> this particular crash happened after trying to get my mp3 player to connect, but it's locked up several time with my mp3 player on the complete other side of the room
<moparisthebest> i don't have wpa, it's open, so it doesn't look like it applies to me, thanks though
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: no, that log extract isn't helpful unfortunately
<IntuitiveNipple> moparisthebest: is it hidden?
<moparisthebest> no, i can see it
<pirate> what more of the logs would you need?
<IntuitiveNipple> moparisthebest: three strikes then :)
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: It doesn't seem as if that instance of the freeze captured anything useful in kern.log. Now you know roughly what time it happened though (21:36:30) you can look at that time-point in other logs and see if any of them have recorded anything after that time and if so, whether it gives any clues.
<IntuitiveNipple> moparisthebest: what wireless device and driver does the system use?
<moparisthebest> wlan0 and iwlagn
<moparisthebest> here is a log of the commands:
<moparisthebest> http://rafb.net/p/fnUvqn39.html
<billybigrigger_> can someone look at this ./configure output... http://pastebin.com/m65ab868d im trying to compile php-gtk and i've looked through a bunch of docs and www sites and have installed whatever packages i though i needed, ./configure is failing, and im not a compile guru, maybe someone could take a quick look at let me know if im missing something?
<crdlb> looks like you're missing libtool or something
<billybigrigger_> libtool is latest version
<billybigrigger_> can't find any dev pkgs for libtool either
<SuperSquirrel> Why cant the totem youtube plugin seek?
<pirate> I went through all the logs and nothing interesting seemed to happen before or during the freeze
<crdlb> SuperSquirrel: because the gstreamer plugin plugin for youtube's video container doesn't support seeking?
<pirate> I don't think it's hardware because this computer works fine in Windows, no instability
<SuperSquirrel> thats not true intrepids youtube plugn can seek
<crdlb> SuperSquirrel: regression then :)
<SuperSquirrel> aww i will just compile totem 2.24 than
<crdlb> there seem to be some other weird problems with totem and esoteric video formats
<crdlb> SuperSquirrel: no, you'll file a bug :)
<SuperSquirrel> already did
<SuperSquirrel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/350028
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350028 in totem "Youtube plugin does not seek" [Undecided,New]
<SuperSquirrel> not the best bug report
<IntuitiveNipple> moparisthebest: There might be clues of why the association failed in the logs
<moparisthebest> like dmesg? or are there more?
<IntuitiveNipple> moparisthebest: there's several in /var/log/  I think kern.log might have something, but also syslog and possibly daemon.log
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: can you pastebin the entire /var/log/dmesg ?
<moparisthebest> from dmesg, looks like its connecting and then this happens:
<moparisthebest> wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3
<moparisthebest> )
<moparisthebest> last paren didn't paste
<IntuitiveNipple> moparisthebest: I see that alot even for 'normal' connections so don't attach too much importance to it
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, apparently there's a patch...http://www.opsat.net/temp/buildfix.diff  can you tell me how i apply this patch?
<moparisthebest> well, there are some more updates, I guess I will apply them and see what happens
<pirate> http://pastebin.com/m69b11851
<crdlb> heh, php-gtk is unmaintained?
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: using a 32-bit installation, yes?
<pirate> yes
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, well #php-gtk has 18 users...a guy in there told me i needed to patch it, and pointed to the patch and havent heard from him since :P
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, this is stupid, why would phoronix build a gtk app based on something that is dated?
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, and as you said, unmaintained
<crdlb> billybigrigger_: because he's not the sharpest tool in the shed :/
<moparisthebest> ipv6 is compiled into the kernel now? so is there no way to disable it short of rolling my own kernel?
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: the only thing of note there is: ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<pirate> what does that mean?
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: The kernel has to find another way to attach to the timer, which it does, but that's the only thing I can see that is unusual, and the timer is pretty vital :)
<pirate> how could I fix that?
<crdlb> billybigrigger_: try: patch -p1 < buildfix.diff
<IntuitiveNipple> pirate: according the bug report I can find, there should be a system BIOS option in BIOS setup screens to disable Hyperthreading. See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/91279
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 91279 in linux-source-2.6.20 "..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC (dup-of: 54621)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 54621 in linux "Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work!" [Undecided,Fix released]
<crdlb> billybigrigger_: from within the toplevel source dir
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, tried that
<pirate> thanks, I'll look into it
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, was giving me errors, but i just copy/pasted the buildfix.diff
<crdlb> heh, ok
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, i ran wget and downloaded the fix, it worked, ./buildconf ran fine, and ./configure ran fine
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, wow, what a gong show
<_VIM_2> I keep getting this error when trying to install guest tools in Vbox 2.1.4 with a Jaunty beta host and guest  http://www.flickr.com/photos/34974960@N08/3391663492/sizes/o/
<crdlb> so is this whole test suite written in php?
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, no
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, hmm i might be wrong
<billybigrigger_> crdlb, you've never heard of phoronix?
<crdlb> I am painfully familiar with the website
<billybigrigger_> how do i run a .php in cli?
<billybigrigger_> the readme says after make install to run the demo... phpgtk2-demo.php
<billybigrigger_> just $ php phpgtk2-demo.php
<billybigrigger_> ahhh
<billybigrigger_> got it working
<billybigrigger_> might have to write up a howto
<billybigrigger_> :P
<_VIM_2> lol
<billybigrigger_> that was retarded...if it wasn't for the guy in #php-gtk telling me there was a patch...i would have been lost
<ethana2> How do I get my bluetooth headset to work as a headphone in Jaunty?
<ethana2> I've got it paired with my laptop
<ethana2> there's no 'use as audio device' button in the bluetooth thingy
<IntuitiveNipple> ethana2: Select a different sound sink in the sound control
<ethana2> IntuitiveNipple: how do I go about doing that
<ethana2> ?
<moparisthebest> alright, the updates didn't fix anything
<ethana2> IntuitiveNipple: I don't know what you're talking about
<ethana2> IntuitiveNipple: could you be more specific?
<IntuitiveNipple> ethana2: There's pulseaudio sound control - usually has an icon in the notification are, but I can't seem to find the manual way to launch the control since I use a different one
<ethana2> IntuitiveNipple: and this ships by default with Jaunty?
<dtchen> either via padevchooser or pavucontrol
<ethana2> ah.
<dtchen> neither of which ship by default.
 * ethana2 installs
<IntuitiveNipple> dtchen: earlier, jaunty would show two 'speaker' icons in the notification area and one allowed to access the PA stuff... did it get removed or hidden?
<ethana2> I've installed padevchooser and stuff
<ethana2> what do I do now?
<dtchen> IntuitiveNipple: the pa-specific GNOME volume control is not seeded by default, but it is available for installation
 * crdlb would like to try that pulse volume applet
<DanaG> I
<DanaG> I prefer to use pavucontrol.  =P
<IntuitiveNipple> dtchen: I wonder how I ended up with it - not something I went looking for, I first noticed it because of the two speaker icons
<dtchen> (gnome-volume-control-pulse)
<dtchen> padevchooser also has this crummy habit of stashing in the notification area
<crdlb> dtchen: thanks, I looked but missed it somehow :)
<IntuitiveNipple> why is that crummy?
<crdlb> because that's not what the notification area is for
<ethana2> at least it's not rhythmbox
<ethana2> *cough*
<dtchen> well, it doesn't exactly display a dialog upon launch
<dtchen> it just disappears into the notification area
<DanaG> Oh, and apparently the notification area is not for.... update..... notifications.  =P
<ethana2> how do I launch gnome-volume-control-pulse?
<DanaG> Instead, you get malware-esque behavior.
<ethana2> I installed the package
<ethana2> but it says command not found
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> my headset just powered down
<ethana2> that sounded cool
<ethana2> but I was not expecting it.
<ethana2> ...so now I'm confused
<ethana2> I've got three different thingies installed now, and I don't know which one to use
<ethana2> IntuitiveNipple: any thoughts?
<IntuitiveNipple> dtchen's the expert on this stuff :p
<ethana2> ah, dtchen?
<ethana2> I have gnome-volume-control-pulse installed, how do I run it?
<dtchen> just click the speaker icon in the notification area and choose Volume Control
<dtchen> i strongly recommend you use pavucontrol, however
<ethana2> ok, but what then?
<crdlb> dpkg -L gnome-volume-control-pulse :)
<ethana2> I don't see my bluetooth headset in there
<crdlb> I can't believe it's not actually an applet :/
<dtchen> well, bluetooth pairing is currently broken in pa
<ethana2> ....oh.
<ethana2> I though that was fixed in Jaunty
<ethana2> hmm
<dtchen> well, unless someone went and fixed it behind my back...
<dtchen> (which would be great, but i kinda doubt it)
<ethana2> heh
<dtchen> bug 327284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327284 in pulseaudio "[Jaunty Alpha4] Bluetooth Headset pairs but freezes the system when used" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327284
<dtchen> it's in my TODO
<ethana2> thanks, dontzap!  I had to remove the battery from my laptop and pull the power
 * ethana2 disables
<crdlb> power button?
<ethana2> I could have held it down for 8 seconds, yes
<ethana2> meh
<crdlb> that seems better than pulling out the battery, tbh
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> yeah, I guess
<crdlb> also, magic sysrq?
<ethana2> I don't memorize crap like that
 * ethana2 restarts session to apply xorg changes
 * crdlb has a feelin c-a-b wouldn't have worked anyway :)
<crdlb> feeling*
<ethana2> k, enabled
<ethana2> oh, the mouse was responsive
<ethana2> ...but none of the UI was.
<crdlb> oh, then alt+sysrq+k is your friend
<ethana2> like I said
<ethana2> I don't memorize stuff like that
<crdlb> and alt+sysrq+r may even allow you to vt switch and avoid killing X
<crdlb> it's useful, so you should :)
<ethana2> I suppose I /am/ on a beta release
<ethana2> as usual, I blame nVidia
<holyscott> does anyone have a link with anyinformation on what exactly the python problem was?
<crdlb> bug 349467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349467
<holyscott> thank you
<crdlb> basically python accidentally got compiled with the wrong unicode implementation (2 bytes per char instead of 4), and the two are not compatible
<holyscott> would that be why python was using so much memory while trying to get updates lat night?
<crdlb> the bad package didn't hit until early this morning, iirc
<holyscott> how would i know if I have the new fix yet?
<crdlb> it mainly just broke update-manager :)
<crdlb> can you use update-manager?
<crdlb> (or any other pygtk app)
<holyscott> yeah, it was slow earlier, but I didn't know if it was just bogged down
<holyscott> no error messages or I would have paniced
<crdlb> it wouldn't have started at all
<holyscott> can I ask one other question
<holyscott> on a netbook, I have linux mint, is there an apt-get command that would take me into basically a kde 4.2.1 install?
<holyscott> or am I better off doing a new clean install..
<crdlb> no idea, but this isn't a mint channel
<histo> You guys still having trouble with the repos?
<histo> holyscott: is mint based of ubuntu?
<crdlb> it is
<histo> holyscott: then just install kubuntu-desktop
<crdlb> actually, they might have switched back to debian
<histo> This computer is really agravating me. Can't run xubuntu disk on it it kernel panics. but I can boot knoppix.
<centaur5> I just downloaded the netbook remix beta and booted it in virtualbox but I don't see the categorized desktop theme screenshots show. Is it just not complete?
<histo> WTF why are the repos all messed up for jaunty?
<histo> This is so annoying.
<histo> Three bad signature files in a row from the repo
<histo> Corrupt packages
<histo> I can't figure otu why this is happening from the mini.iso
<thefuzzball> hello, i have an apple keyboard and after installing vmware workstation my modifier keys don't work, hence the lack of captials ;d
<J-a-k-e> hey, is there anyone here who has a creative sound card specificity from the x-fi product line? I'm just wondering if sound quality is up to scratch compared to windows
<thefuzzball> i edited /etc/vmware/config and enabled xkeymap.nokeycodeMap because the arrow keys weren't working in the vm, the arrow keys now work but i can't use my modifer keys at all...
<picklesworth> Augh the "Unmounting Device" popup appears BENEATH the open window?!
<picklesworth> What madness is that?
<mtholdenss> how can i change the file permissions to access files in music, documents, downloads on my mac partition from ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Uh, so I just did a fresh install of the beta, and then ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, and I'm getting the following:  [<kernel stamp numbers>] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [updatedb.mocat:3907]  What do I do?
<tonyyarusso> s/mocat/mlocat/
<thefuzzball> Never Mind, running 'setxkbmap' fixes the problem, at least temporarily :D
<IntuitiveNipple> tonyyarusso: search for an existing, or possibly file a new, bug report
<thefuzzball> Does anyone know if fglrx is working in Jaunty?
<sparr> mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'  <--  any easy fixes for this?
<sparr> other than "modprobe vfat".  FATAL: Error inserting vfat (/lib/modules/2.6.28-9-generic/kernel/fs/fat/vfat.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<dtchen> why 9 instead of 11?
<sparr> because im a few days out of date
<sparr> has this been fixed?
<dtchen> i don't see anything in the changelog (autogenerated from git changesets) about it
<billybigrigger_> anyone aware of a good gui temperature monitor that may or may not rely on lm-sensors?
<tonyyarusso> billybigrigger_: I use computertemp, which is a gnome applet
<billybigrigger_> tonyyarusso, does it make a menu entry somewhere?
<billybigrigger_> tonyyarusso, or do i have to make one?
<tonyyarusso> billybigrigger_: Why would it have a menu entry?
<billybigrigger_> oh, its an applet
<billybigrigger_> my bad :P didnt read
<billybigrigger_> tonyyarusso, can you change the name of the temps?
<tonyyarusso> billybigrigger_: They don't have names.
<billybigrigger_> hwmon0
<homerhomer> anyone tried fglrx 9.3 with with the Jaunty?
<billybigrigger_> when i mouse over the applet, i see hwmon0 (1) hwmon (2) and (3) (4) which i think is my core temps from lm-sensors, then i see hwmon1 (1) (2) (3) which is motherboard and cpu temps
<histo> homerhomer: can't even install it with my ati card in the box so
<homerhomer> I'm having a s3/sleep issue with Intrepid and was hoping that maybe it's not happing with the Jaunty
<homerhomer> oh damn
<homerhomer> histo: your card too old?
<histo> I think so
<homerhomer> hmm
<histo> It just kernel panics with my ati card in the box. Both intrepid and jaunty
<homerhomer> ouch
<histo> I'm installing debian now to see if they don't have the issues with the intel onboard video that ubuntu does
<jamiejackson> <jamiejackson> I installed jaunty to usb stick. updated via update mgr, rebooted, now I'm at some initramfs prompt. what do I do now?
<homerhomer> histo: how far during the boot do you get with your ATI card?
<histo> No where its a command line system So I can't even catch where it starts throwing a kernel panic. But keep in mind this is a REALLY old ATI card
<homerhomer> hmm
<histo> ati rage XL 64mb or vram
<histo> You prolly won't have the issues i am.
<homerhomer> yeah, no I don't
<jamiejackson> update mgr showed some prob with status /initrd.img or something like that if it matters
<histo> All i'm trying to do is get sdlmame running with half way decent performance.
<histo> ITs horrible with the intel card. So i'm trying a different distro now.
<ziroday> jamiejackson: can you boot into an older kernel?
<jamiejackson> ircing from phone since systems hoses
<jamiejackson> what is this initramfs prompt, anyway?
<homerhomer> histo: if your really interested in finding out that Kernel panic you can redirect error message out of a serial port at grub
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: When the system boots the first thing that happens is that the boot-loader (GRUB) find and loads the kernel image from /boot/. It also loads an initial-RAM-disk image (initrd) that contains scripts, additional modules, and essential services to get drivers loaded and the system configured. After it is done it starts /sbin/init which finishes off the boot process.
<homerhomer> histo:  this website explains how to do it, http://geco.phys.columbia.edu/~jrollins/howtos/serial_console.html
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: If something goes wrong during the initrd phase and the script stops/fails, you'll be 'dropped' to a minimal shell environment provided by 'busybox'
<homerhomer> histo: you basically add "console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8 " to the grub boot menu
<tonyyarusso> where did the epiphany-webkit packages go?
<homerhomer> and then when it panics you can catch it with another computer threw the serial port
<IntuitiveNipple> homerhomer: he could also use netconsole (provided the network device module is in the initrd)
<homerhomer> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, that works too if it doesn't kpanic to before that
<jamiejackson> thx for expl nipple. now how might I recover?
<jamiejackson> I see no /boot dir from this prompt, don't know if I'm supposed to
<jamiejackson> I should be able to update a usb stick install correct?
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: no, you're 'inside' the ram-disk image
<jamiejackson> oh, bah. SOL?
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: you reported that whilst upgrading there was a report that the initrd image had a problem... without knowing what that was it is hard to know how to proceed. It could be something easy like no space left on the /boot/ device for the image
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: you 'should' be able to mount the real root file-system from the initrd and explore it using 'ls' and other tools to check the basics
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: Give me a moment... I'll do a PXE netboot here on one of the notebooks and break at the initrd stage, that way I may be able to test and suggest some commands to help you diagnose the issue.
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: But, I suspect your best bet(if you have one) is to boot the system using a live-CD since then you can use IRC to pastebin information
<jamiejackson> ahh okay. bbiab then
<IntuitiveNipple> hang on for a moment... let me try the initrd here
<jamiejackson> k
<IntuitiveNipple> right, first thing, lets check what kernel command-line was. Look at it for the "initrd=..." setting so we know what it has loaded
<IntuitiveNipple> do: cat /proc/cmdline
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: Then, check to see if udev managed to start populating devices. look for the /dev/sd* entries. do: ls /dev/sd*
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: If the /dev/sd* nodes have been created you should be able to mount the real root file-system (if you know which partition it is in)
<jamiejackson> k so cat=(this is gonna take a while)
<IntuitiveNipple> just report the filename of the initrd=... bit
<IntuitiveNipple> it'll be something like /boot/initrd.img-<version-number>
<IntuitiveNipple> all we need is the version number, assuming the initrd= entry is there?
<jamiejackson>  @/casper/initrd.gz
<IntuitiveNipple> It's a live-CD image ?
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought, when you said you'd installed it to a USB stick, you'd installed the OS. That mention of casper indicates a bootable live-CD image
<jamiejackson> my intent was to have ubuntu ona usb stick. I used ubuntus feature to do that...
<IntuitiveNipple> The System > Administration > USB Startup Disk Creator ?
<jamiejackson> and when it booted I chose the live cd option then updated.
<jamiejackson> yes
<jamiejackson> wrong approach?
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmmm... to be frank, I've never tried updating a live-CD image and I don't *think* it would work since the actual live system is inside a highly compressed read-only squashfs file-system image.
<IntuitiveNipple> However, the good news might be that the update you did would only have applied to the live-CD instance in RAM and shouldn't have written anything to the USB image itself, unless you had something strangely configured
<cwillu_clone> hardlock during updates, and now the only 2.6.28 series kernel complains of 'invalid or unsupported executable format'
 * cwillu_clone cheers :)
<IntuitiveNipple> therefore in *theory* the failed boot may not be related to the updates :) ... not that this helps figure out why it failed!
<jamiejackson> no strange config. just persistence, fwiw
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu_clone: x86_64 on x86 maybe?
<jamiejackson> is there a better/more updatable appproach to ubuntu on a stick?
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: OK, the only thing I can think is the USB stick's /casper/ directory files have somehow been corrupted during your last session
<cwillu_clone> IntuitiveNipple, nope
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: You could install to the stick in the same way as you would to a hard disk... it needs some care at the installing GRUB boot-loader stage to ensure GRUB writes to the USB device not the system's hard disk, but it would give you effectively a hard-disk installation on the stick
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu_clone: at what point does that error occur?
<cwillu_clone> IntuitiveNipple, the moment I hit enter in grub
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu_clone: ouch!
<danbeck> Sound is broken for netbook remix.  Is there any info anywhere that describes a fix?
<jamiejackson> any cons aside from setup care?
<jamiejackson> care during setup that is
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu_clone: Does that system have more than one hard-disk or boot device?
<cwillu_clone> IntuitiveNipple, several drives, only one bootable, and it's booting the right one afaict
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: The only thing missing would be the availability of the ubiquity installer on the desktop.
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu_clone: that error usually occurs when the grub meny root (hd0,0) etc are wrong
<danbeck> Also, update manager shows about 149mb of updates available.  Seems high for a version that was just rolled today.  Is that right?
<dtchen> danbeck: yes, and they're all necessary.
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu_clone: which can be affected by a change in BIOS boot-order settings
<danbeck> Thanks dtchen
<cwillu_clone> IntuitiveNipple, nah, hardware hasn't changed in this machine in 8 months
<dtchen> danbeck: i.e., please don't ask about sound issues until after rebooting into -11.38 :)
<jamiejackson> ok ill just redo it.
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu_clone: focus on the root entries in grub
<cwillu_clone> IntuitiveNipple, it's probably an ext4 related screwup, although I don't like how it broke the previously bootable kernel
<cwillu_clone> IntuitiveNipple, they're not the problem, trust me
<danbeck> 11.38?  I'm sorry, what is that?
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu_clone: you've got /boot/ on an ext4 ?
<dtchen> danbeck: linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic
<danbeck> ah, ok, thanks.
<cwillu_clone> IntuitiveNipple, /boot is on /, it's not a seperate partition, and yes, I'm figuring that grub didn't actually get updated when I reinstalled grub
<danbeck> dtchen, I see it in the list, thank you.
<jamiejackson> usb stick should have no swap partition, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> jamiejackson: probably not, no :)
<jamiejackson> okay. ill set up a fat32 and a ext2 and install in the latter.
<ethana2> where does jaunty store its screensaver executables?
<ethana2> It seems this driver has redirected OpenGL, I want to use a 3d screensaver as a desktop background
<ethana2> but I forgot where they are
<crdlb> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/
<ethana2> crdlb: thank you very much
<holyscott> is there an easy way to make the grub have a background image like some distros do?
<ethana2> I tried to tell nautilus not to draw my desktop
<ethana2> it sent something into a race condition and I had to kill X
<ethana2> it's like X doesn't know what on earth to do without nautilus drawing the desktop
<ethana2> crdlb: would you know how I can make it not do that?
<ethana2> if I unset that key, instant race condition
<crdlb> I would have to know why that's happening first :)
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> probably an anti-crash mechanism
<ethana2> so if nautilus goes down, it restarts it quickly
<ethana2> but it keeps checking that key, and it says not to
<ethana2> but it has to, but it can't, cause the key says not to
<ethana2> that's my bet
<crdlb> except nautilus shouldn't crash in that case but cleanly exit
<crdlb> and I'm pretty sure gnome-session won't keep respawning a process forever
<ethana2> maybe it doesn't check for crashes
<ethana2> maybe it says--  'is nautilus running'?
<ethana2> no?, must have crashed
<ethana2> AHA
<crdlb> keep a nautilus window open to test
<ethana2> If I have another nauti--
<ethana2> yes I did
<ethana2> and it doesn't race.
<noren> hi everyone
<ethana2> crdlb: so I've got a bug
<crdlb> actually, since nautilus handles some important things now (volume mounting), it should stay running even if it's not drawing the desktop
<crdlb> heh, same happens here
<crdlb> come on people, add sanity checks!
<ethana2> sure glad I disabled dontzap
<ethana2> I've used it like 20 times already today
 * ethana2 hugs C-A-B
<crdlb> same happens here
<crdlb> although I can easily enable it
<crdlb> my taskbar just starts filling up with 'starting file manager'
<ethana2> some other guy had a similar problem, if I recall
<crdlb> I wonder if it's caused by that huge "fix session saving" patch
<SimonKitching> Hi. I'm trying to run the suspend/resume test script. Resume is working fine on this machine, but it isn't auto-waking after the script suspends it. It stays suspended until I trigger resume manually. Any suggestions?
<ethana2> whoa, the screensavers are all .xml files now instead of executables
<ethana2> how do I run one in the root window?
<crdlb> the executables are in /usr/lib/xscreensaver/
<IntuitiveNipple> SimonKitching: does the PC support an RTC alarm?
<ethana2> crdlb: but they're .xml files, not executables
<ethana2> unless .xml files can be executable..
 * ethana2 checks
<crdlb> ethana2: not in that directory
<ethana2> ohhhhh
<ethana2> whoops.
<ethana2> sorry about that, thank you
<ethana2> aha, excellent.
<SimonKitching> IntuitiveNipple: seems so. dmesg reports "[    2.977600] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs"
<IntuitiveNipple> SimonKitching:  I'm not too sure... the things I'd be checking is that wake is enabled on the device
<SimonKitching> You mean in bios settings?
<SandGorgon> does nVidia work in jaunty with all desktop effects?
<ethana2> I have nVidia
<ethana2> can't get a 3d screensaver to work as my desktop background in compiz
<ethana2> but gnome-do docky works fine otherwise
<SandGorgon> ethana2: what about the other effects like the cube, etc... actually I'm more worried about playing Warcraft!
<ethana2> I don't use cube
<ethana2> ..nor have I ever played Warcraft
<ethana2> Google earth and glxgears work in combination with the shift switcher and stuff
<ethana2> I was impressed
<SandGorgon> oh... ok... thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> SimonKitching: No, in linux. Use this scriptlet to discover the devices that can do wakeup and their state:
<IntuitiveNipple> OLDIFS=$IFS; IFS=$'\n'; find /sys -name wakeup | while read node; do STATUS=$(cat $node); [ ! -z "$STATUS" ] && echo "$node $STATUS"; done; IFS=$OLDIFS
 * ethana2 gives up on his crazy flurry desktop background dream
<ethana2> for the time being
<SimonKitching> IntuitiveNipple: ok, that script reports a number of devices disabled, including "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/power/wakeup disabled". Using lspci that is reported as "PCI Bridge Intel 945GM... Root Port" which seems reasonably important. About 50% of devices are reported "disabled", and 50% reported "enabled". Do I need to "enable" them, or does this just mean auto-wake is not possible on this machine?
<CosmiChaos> I accidentially run "sudo firefox", now my bookmarks are lost, my back/forward buttons do not wrk, every startup the plugin websites are loaded (first start), and nothing i can import or setup. everythings crappy, any ideas what did  go wrng r how to fix?
<bluefoxx> So i've broken jaunty
<bluefoxx> as in, it won't boot
<bluefoxx> hangs on IPMI
<bluefoxx> any way to disable it?
<bluefoxx> so it will boot?
<Doctor_Nick> failure
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<armedking> Hello guys i am getting an error wile playing mp3's. it plays but somewhere along the way i get the message "An error occured Disconnected: Connection Terminated" anyone know this problem?
<jscinoz> so
<jscinoz> i think the version of brasero in jaunty is broken, when i try to burn a dvd it says it cannot burn with the current set of plugins, no idea why though
<simion314> hi, what sound system is used in kubuntu 9.04? any ideea how to restart it? it crashes on me and i want to restart it without rebooting
<SimonKitching> CosmiChaos: maybe some critical files in your home dir are now owned by root, and so cannot be read by your ordinary user? I would have a look in ~/.mozilla or ~/.gnome2 for root-owned files. The "find" command may be useful here (man find).
<CosmiChaos> SimonKitching: thanks chown me:me .mozilla -R did it
<chris062689> I could really use your guys help.
<chris062689> I recently updated; and for some reason my keyboard language apparently switched.
<chris062689> So I can't even login anymore, it's appearing in Islamic characters, so it won't recognize my username / password.
<chris062689> I'm on a Jaunty Live CD right now, the beta, is there any way to manually go in and change the default keyboard layout?
<simion314> chris062689: if you go in tty1 using ctrl+alt+f1 or recovery mode do you have the same strange layout?
<chris062689> I went into tty1 and I didn't have the same character layout, they were weird arrows and stuff
<chris062689> It may just be because the lack of islamic character in the console *shrugS*
<chris062689> Isn't there a file I can just manually edit simion314?
<simion314> chris062689: i have no ideea , you can create an other user and try login with it
<simion314> try the command adduser
<simion314> as root
<chris062689> but if I'm typing in islamic characters, I couldn't even do that.
<simion314> but firts google this maybe is a fix
<chris062689> I've tried googling
<chris062689> All they say is how to do it from the command line
<chris062689> Which wouldn't help me because I'm using a LiveCD right now.
<simion314> so in console is the same layout
<chris062689> yes.
<o0Chris0o> wprse comes to worse...get a translator or go to a website? I'm not sure
<o0Chris0o> thats odd
<chris062689> Fine, figured I could get my question answered quicker there.
<chris062689> I'll reside here I suppose.
<chris062689> im still having the problem
<chris062689> I booted into recovery mode, and can't use the console, it's like I'm not even typing on it
<chris062689> Anyone got a solution, please? :_;
<o0Chris0o> chris062689: how are you on IRC?
<chris062689> Through a LiveCD
<chris062689> Meh
<chris062689> I'm going to try something
<o0Chris0o> ..
<EruditeHermit> hi, does anyone know how to set per application volumes in jaunty?
<Eruaran> I have a minor question
<Eruaran> I currently have 15 blocked updates in KPackageKit
<Eruaran> I'm a little unclear on why they are blocked, potential breakage or something like that ?
<Aison> hello :) just tested jaunty yesterday. possible that it's not possible to install kubuntu-desktop there? ;)
<Aison> I guess there are some missing packages
<Aison> ahhh, now it works
<ubuntuuser_> I have problem with Ubuntu 9.04 startup on my Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO Xi 2428 notebook. It takes 40 seconds from 'Starting up ...' line to gdm login window appear. After login and password enter it takes 30 seconds to load gnome. Is it OK?
<Ace|Work> ubuntuuser_: my fujitsu amilo 2548 doesent take nearly as long, maybe some driver issue ?
<sky_1> hi i want ask which theme will be on Jaunty ?
<Amaranth> ubuntuuser_: Login time is about right
<Amaranth> ubuntuuser_: boot time I've seen reports of being anywhere from 15 seconds to 40 seconds depending on hardware so that seems alright too
<cserin> hi guys - I have the kubuntu live iso - I want to modify this iso to remove a few unnecessary software to use on my system - and create a custom ISO. How can I do this?
<ubuntuuser_> Ace|Work, Amaranth, thank you for help!
<bazhang> !remaster | cserin
<ubottu> cserin: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Eruaran> After latest updates my Kubuntu Jaunty startup is very fast :D
<rconan> dan457: newest X updates fix the key repeat problem btw
<Aison> hello
<Aison> just installed jaunty hoping that mysql server 5.1 is compiled with -fPIC
<Aison> but still no luck
<Aison> it's impossible to use embedded mysql on ubuntu without having an -fPIC compiled libmysqld.a
<Aison> of course that counts just for shared objects
<RizR> flash plugin on firefox isn't enabled even though i've flashplugin-nonfree installed. how to enable it?
<RizR> about:plugins doesnt show me flash there
<rconan> RizR: 32 or 64 bit?
<RizR> rconan, 32
<RizR> rconan, version 10.x is installed and i get error that i need version 9 or newer.
<jemark> RizR: hardy?
<RizR> jemark, jaunty :-)
<rconan> presumably jaunty
<RizR> jemark, hence i'm in ubuntu+1 :-)
<rconan> ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<jemark> RizR: :)
<RizR> rconan, nothing there
<jemark> RizR: silly of me
<RizR> rconan, reinstall it you reckon?
<rconan> sudo updatedb
<rconan> then do "locate libflashplayer.so"
<jemark> RizR: or install:  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rconan> he said he'd installed flashplugin-nonfree
<rconan> ubuntu-restricted-extras has loads of other stuff too
<jemark> RizR: yep,it has other stuff too
<RizR> 2 secs guys :-)
<RizR> rconan, reinstalling (purge +install) the package created the file.
<RizR> jemark, i've already got restricted extras installed
<rconan> RizR: cool
<Bonez56> which audio system is in use by default with jaunty? alsa, pulse audio, oss etc? or how do I tell which one my system is using? I currently have no Volume Control applet in my notification area and all attempts at adding one have failed. When I click ADD nothing happens
<Bonez56> anyone?
<m_tadeu> hi all
<m_tadeu> I hava no sound on youtube movies
<rconan> I hate to put a downer on this but isn't having nouveau drivers in the main repo gonna cause loads of people lots of problems?
<Amaranth> rconan: How so?
<Amaranth> rconan: You have to explicitly install them
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<raymears> hey people. i just installed jaunty beta and was wondering whether nepomuk and strigi were supposed to work or not. if they do work... how the heck do i use them? i can't find any frontends to any of them
<raymears> oops. forgot to mention i was talking about Kubuntu...
<rconan> Amaranth: some people will assume they "just work" like the rest of ubuntu
<rconan> and there will be floods of people complaining that they don't
<Amaranth> rconan: they'll quickly learn otherwise
<rconan> at least they're not in the drivers manager
<Amaranth> although they do at least work better than the nv driver for most people
<rconan> hmm nv booted for me nouveau just goes black on all screens
<rconan> probably my xorg.conf setup
<rconan> I should try again at some point from a blank one
<MamboKurt> hi there. since ati drops support for R300-R500 gfx chips i was wondering if mine would still be supported. i have an rs690m. is this one based on a r600 chip and hence still supported or is this a strange naming strategy and my chip is actually based on an older chip? i didnt find any info on this in the web. anybody here with an answere or any idea where to ask this question?
<Alexia_Death> anibody actively working on making the experience of running more than one X session better?
<crischan> hi, i am running a 9.04 system (fresh install). there are four virtual desktops (compiz running) and I see that there is a way to switch desktops using the mouse/touchpad. but i don't understand how it works... does someone know?
<rom_> hi,
<rom_> I have a lot of ext4-fs errors in my jaunty alpha/beta : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/350268
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350268 in ubuntu "[Jaunty beta] many ext4-fs errors" [Undecided,New]
<rom_> could you give me a command to test if it's not a hardware problem (my hdd is very young, about 1 month)
<bsnider> rom_, where are the error reports coming from?
<rudlavibizon> are ntfs partitions mounted 'statically' in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<rom_>  I had some of them in tty1
<rom_> and I they are written in /var/log/syslog
<rudlavibizon> meaning are they going to be in /media place when I reboot
<rom_> arf, I have a new "file system check failed"
<rom_> /dev/sda6 : UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY
<bsnider> i'd say you've got a bad driver, sir. i have no errors here.
<bsnider> sorry, a bad drive, not driver
<rom_> sometimes the computer don't shutdown, and I press "power" for 5 seconds
<rom_> can it corrupt the fs?
<bsnider> probably not
<rom_> ok
<rom_> the md5-issue I got yesterday (in my bug report) is very strange, what do you think about that?
<bsnider> you might want to try reinstalling though
<rom_> I reinstalled 3 times
<rom_> with formating
<bsnider> ok, hard drives are cheap (hint, hint)
<rom_> is there a command to test a hard drive
<rom_> (low level check?)
<TheInfinity> rom_: badblocks
<rom_> I just launch "badblocks /dev/sda6" ?
<TheInfinity> rom_: you can just check the whole disc
<TheInfinity> and it deletes everything
<rom_> so I just launch "badblocks"
<bsnider> /dev/sda
<TheInfinity> (or you use -n for non destructive mode, but then you need LOTS of time ;) )
<TheInfinity> so backup everything :)
<bsnider> if you've reinstalled 3 times and the same problems appear, i'd say you've done all the testing i'd tolerate.
<TheInfinity> and 1 TB HDD takes several days, so use a computer which can run several days ;)
<rom_> is badblocks verbose?
<rom_> I launched "badblocks /dev/sda" it writes nothing
<TheInfinity> rom_: it just writes something if an error is found
<TheInfinity> -> man badblocks for more options
<rom_> ok
<rom_> I can't Ctrl+C it
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<TheInfinity> you can but it takes some time
<TheInfinity> and you should run it from ubuntu live disc
<TheInfinity> otherwise you will get problems ;)
<rom_> ok, just launched it
<rom_> how long does it take?
<ppq> rom_, you should'nt run badblocks by yourself.. better use e2fsck -c
<ppq> but umount the partition before you do it
<Roey> I want to move my /boot to /
<Roey> how do I do this?
<Roey> (they're on separate partitions formattted with ext3)
<Roey> I ran out of space on /boot (only 100MB) so I want to start using / as /boot
<aurel42> Can someone give me a hint about the encryption 9.04 supports out of the box? (I read something about homedir encryption, unless it's worth trying that out, I'd go with the usual "cryptsetup" stuff).
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<qedx_> anyone use synergy with 9.04? i can't get the mouse pointer to move on the client.
<tvih-> aww, i see jaunty still has old blender version :/
<rom_> when I "sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda" from a liveusb
<rom_> where /dev/sda is not mounted, it says that the device or resource is besy
<rom_> ah, /dev/sda6 works better :)
<Bonez56> hi, after running and apt-get upgrade and rebooting I seem to have lost sound on my PC... is this a known bug? I use a Creative Audigy (all modules are loaded ca0106) but all I get are PC speaker beeps and nothing else
<aurel42> 2nd time in a row that Jaunty completely FROZE my notebook while a package manager was working.
<aoupi> hi I just decided to try 9.04 (upgrading from 8.10) everything looked good and I rebooted and got to the gdm window, I was going to enter password and noticed one press gave me many letters, I tried to click my guesst account but it didn't really register, but after holding tab and clicking on it a few times it finaly logged in. Now when I pressed anything on the keyboard it entered multiple characters just like before, hitting a gave stuff like aa{wei
<aoupi> now I've rebooted into a 8.10 cd, I'll mount my / and see if the logs contain anything interesting
<vbgunz> I have 120 software updates. has anything crazy like the python outage happened since yesterday?
<vbgunz> the python outage was one of creepiest moments in my jaunty experience :/
<Halow> vbgunz: I updated just fine.
<penguin42> anyone else hearing occasional POP sounds since the upgrade to beta?
<Halow> penguin42: My pops and crackles have lessened since Intrepid. :)
<penguin42> The Alpha didn't have this - but it seems to have just gained it today
<vbgunz> penguin42: you use Ubuntu, Kubuntu or something else?
<penguin42> ubuntu
<aoupi> couldn't find anything interesting in Xorg.0.log I'll try to disconnect the USB keyboard and reboot
<aoupi> anything else I could try at the same time?
<vbgunz> penguin42: just curious
<aoupi> oh also, is there some way to get an on-screen keyboard?
<penguin42> aoupi: My menus seem to have a thing called kvkbd under universal access - I'm guessing that's from some KDE packages I have
<aoupi> ah, didn't have that myself
 * penguin42 had expected it would be busier in here today with the recent beta
<aurel42> penguin42: I guess most of the people that tried it are struggling to get their computers working again. ;)
<penguin42> hehe, jaunty hasn't been too bad for me - a couple of annoying bugs - and I've had some problems with X stability
<aurel42> for me, it's been the worst linux distro release for 10+ yrs, I'm considering reverting my desktops to Debian.
<penguin42> aurel42: What's it doing to you?
<aurel42> well, it's not a release yet, but I've seen so many issues it's hard to believe they could be fixed within a month.
<penguin42> some I had a week or two have got fixes upstream now; whether they'll make it into the release I'm not sure
<penguin42> aurel42: Any particularly annoying ones?
<aurel42> penguin42: a lot of minor glitches that I could work around, several hard freezes, audio problems, the alternate installer failed to install the base system, etc.
<vbgunz> aurel42: not to annoy you or add nothing to the conversation. I've been on Jaunty exlusively for about 4 months as I built this computer and only Jaunty would work *but* other than the python outage its been pretty great. whats up, how bad is it for you?
<penguin42> my current 3 annoying ones are; X crashes ~ every couple of days, a POP on pulse audio, and a weirdo Gnumeric bug that there is a work around for
<aurel42> only on the notebook: the open source nv driver doesn't work, I can either use safe mode or the restricted driver.
<vbgunz> you know  I sort of dealt with the sound issues ever since the earliest releases of Ubuntu. its the one thing I never expected to work flawlessly. probably because I am not to into media but for me it is completely expected :(
<aurel42> and finally, ssh-agent dies after a couple of hours of use. I wasn't aware, one could break *that*. ;)
<penguin42> aurel42: Oh that is weird
<aurel42> penguin42: reproducible on two boxes, after upgrading from 8.10
<penguin42> aurel42: Does the demon die or just stop allowing remote logins?
<aurel42> penguin42: ssh-agent goes "[defunct]"
<penguin42> hmm that's a shame
<aurel42> penguin42: not sshd, but ssh-agent, that's the key agent that is started per session.
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> anything in /var/log/messages?
<aurel42> Nope, nothing interesting.
<aurel42> Oh, one other weird bug... during my last installation, /dev/null was created mode 600 :D
<aurel42> easy to fix, but for a beginner, this would definitely be a showstopper.
<penguin42> aurel42: Haha that's weird
<aurel42> I cannot even begin to imagine what could've triggered that bug!
<bsnider> so no one but root can write to /dev/null?
<aurel42> vbgunz: about the sound issues, I kinda got used to having to restart pulseaudio manually once in a while.
<bsnider> that defeats the purpose of /dev/null
<vbgunz> aurel42: how do you do it? /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart OR pulseaudio -D?
<aurel42> bsnider: exactly, it was fine in three of the four installation attempts I did from CD.
<penguin42> aurel42: Nasty
<aurel42> vbgunz: my pulseaudio is running per user session, so killall -TERM pulseaudio; pulseaudio -d (or -D, don't remmeber, used the bash history *g)
<BluesKaj> trying to configure my HP Deskjet Printer , but I get the message about "orphaned control module" and "third party modules lying around".. I 've forgotten the cli fix command .
<vbgunz> im curious because I haven't done it in a while. I believe one of the things that helped me with my pulseaudio issues was sudo apt-get install pulseaudio*
<vbgunz> that installed a flood of pulseaudio packages but remember having very few problems with it ever since though if it goes down on me, I sort of expect it :(
<aurel42> ;)
<aurel42> Does pulseaudio give you more than one channel (master) to set the volume for?
<vbgunz> aurel42: no, I believe just one master
<aurel42> When I want to adjust the channels the audio card offers (PCM etc.), I need to kill pulseaudio.
<aurel42> ...and use alsamixer
<aurel42> I bet that's a reason for a lot of audio problems, when PCM is muted and there's no simple way to unmute it for a mouse user.
<aurel42> But that's not a Jaunty problem, so probably off-topic. :D
<vbgunz> I haven't played with pulseaudio in about 2 months I'd say. I think the devs been pretty good on keeping it running.
<vbgunz> heh, I cannot imagine the day, audio just works . I mean several audio apps at once across several different users
<jdahl> I am not able to connect to wireless router from KDE4.2 in Ubuntu 9.04 beta. From searching on google, this looks like a common problem - is that correct?
<vbgunz> jdahl: heh, everytime I had a problem with my router in the last 2 or so years every single time it had to do with mac filtering on my router... I am such an anus with that :/
<vbgunz> I didn't even know mac filtering works against wired connections. what an idiot :/
<jdahl> vbgunz, I've never had problems with Gnome - and I am connected to the wireless router in Gnorme@Ubuntu 9.04 now
<aurel42> Heh, for some reason one of the intermediary updates since installing the ISO killed the network-manager, I'm using the good old /etc/network/interfaces now. As I said, I've seen plenty of issues with jaunty.
<vbgunz> jdahl: heh, its not a problem with any OS. its my settings on the router itself. I use mac filtering and that can seriously throw a wrench in your connection if you forget setting it
<BluesKaj> !HP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HP
<mrwes> I installed Jaunty in virtualbox, but for the life of me I can't get it to go full screen
<BluesKaj> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<vbgunz> mrwes: installed vbox additions?
<mrwes> vbgunz, I tried....the download kept failing -- and I have a live internet connection
<jdahl> I am not sure if there is a configuration applet in KDE4.2, which is supposed to work out of the box - I found a configuration setting under Network Settings,  and I was able to locate my router using "scan",  but somehow there is no "connect" button or anything
<mrwes> vbgunz, I also tried a manually download and put the iso in /usr/share/virtualbox
<vbgunz> mrwes: you shouldn't have to download it. it comes with virtualbox. when you select it from the menu, it mounts the cd image for you. from there, you go about installing it by finding your mount
<mrwes> vbgunz, hrmm...well when I choose 'Install Guest Additions' it reports the iso is not found and asks if I want to download it...shrug
<vbgunz> I would certainly agree it should be easier *but* I remember, selecting the option and nothing happening. then, I realized it did mount the image but just didn't tell me. I had to go find the mount
<vbgunz> mrwes: I usually get my deb from sun itself
<mrwes> vbgunz, ahh..I installed from Intrepid's repos
<vbgunz> thats probably the difference between our installs?
<mrwes> vbgunz, maybe I'll try the deb from sun directly
<mrwes> you running OSE ?
<vbgunz> mrwes: make sure you uninstall the deb from repo. I believe the deb in repo is the freedom version and the one from sun is well, heh
<vbgunz> mrwes: no
<mrwes> vbgunz, yah I did a complete removal already
<vbgunz> mrwes: cool. sun has a repo line for apt
<mrwes> yah I see that now
<vbgunz> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<mrwes> vbgunz, installing the deb now
<vbgunz> cool. hopefully it works out for you
<jtheuer> hi, how can I run the wizard for the proprietary nvidia module?
<mrwes> vbgunz, thanks...I just like to check out Jaunty
<mib_1qfg67> jtheuer: system->settings->
<mib_1qfg67> hardware drivers
<mib_1qfg67> there u should be able to do it
<vbgunz> Alt+F2 -> jockey-kde
<vbgunz> its wierd. I just ran jockey and though I am using the nvidia binary driver from nvidia itself, the utility reports no binary drivers are in use
<jtheuer> mib_1qfg67: thanks, do you know the kubuntu equivalent or the name of the binary?
<vbgunz> cool
<vbgunz> heh, in a retarded kind of way :P
<aurel42> jtheuer: I used "envyng", not sure whether that's recommended.
<vbgunz> aurel42: supposedly its better than what I did
<mib_1qfg67> jtheuer: ^^
<vbgunz> I had 42 people 1 after the other tell me yesterday I was a moron. felt pretty cool all the attention
<mib_1qfg67> vbgunz: we could do that again if u want
<mib_1qfg67> ;-)
<vbgunz> heh
<jtheuer> got it ^^
<Beastie> morning
<Beastie> ok I just did a update and it seems kde is still borked
<Beastie> anyone here on the kubuntu64 group
<vbgunz> Beastie: I haven't rebooted yet. warn me
<lamalex> hey, i know this is kind of a OT question for this channel, but does anyone know if there is a channel for the notify-osd development?
<Beastie> updating seeks to bork kde
<Beastie> you get kdm but whenj  you lgin all you get is the login backgrund
<Beastie> nothing else
<tgpraveen> Beastie: hate to give such a reply but u knw if u want kde then ubuntu aint the right distro for u.
<Beastie> kubuntu is
<Beastie> its kde
<tgpraveen> Beastie: nope . better off with opensuse or fedora imho. but u knw thats just my opinion. dont wanna troll. so lets end this discussion
<BluesKaj> Are you guys familiar with this error ? : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/network-manager-kde_1%3a0.7svn887517~2.19-0ubuntu1~ppa2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libknmstorage.so.4.2.0', which is also in package plasma-widget-network-manager
<sagredo> where can I turn off the notifications?
<tgpraveen> sagredo: any specific app which u want to turn off notifications for
<tgpraveen> i can help with pidgin , rhythmbox but a system wide turning off is not good idea
<vbgunz> Beastie: you're using proprietary nvidia or ati drivers?
<Beastie> no
<Beastie> using the default ati driver
<Beastie> radeon driver
<vbgunz> Beastie: well, for me that always happens. it turns out after a kernel update and reboot, you get to the login screen, login and then it either goes black or nothing changes. it usually means at least for me, to reinstall the driver
 * tgpraveen is happy that he likes gnome and doesnt face these problems
<vbgunz> tgpraveen: you haven't given KDE an honest shot. I started out on Gnome myself. loved it. nothing can tear me away from my sweet sweet Gnome. then, I seriously tried KDE.
<sagredo> where can I turn off the notifications?
<BHSPitLappy> I started out on KDE for a few years, then found the beauty of GNOME 2.
<BHSPitLappy> Never going back.
<vbgunz> fair enough it works both ways. you can only be the judge if you seriously tried both. 10 minutes is never enough. I was on Gnome for about a year till I fell in love with KDE
<penguin42> BHSPitLappy: Nod; although there are bits of KDE I prefer
<BHSPitLappy> I played with it sometime more recently to see if I had any sway room on the topic, but it still just infuriates me to use
<BluesKaj> !Desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Beastie> no go
<Beastie> I reinstalled the driver still no go
<BluesKaj> !Flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<sagredo> where can I turn off the notifications?
<qedx_> !lpia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpia
<torkiano> hello all, I think that is good add to channel topic this link:https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-March/027868.html
<vbgunz> Beastie: you did it through 1 of tty? did you restart kdm?
<Beastie> yes i reebooted after reinstalling
<Beastie> looks like kde on kubuntu 64 is got issues
<Beastie> installiung lxde as a fall back
<vbgunz> Beastie: damn, I am on Kubuntu Jaunty AMD 64. I got 125 updates and am asked to reboot. :/
<Beastie> yeah thats the issue
<Beastie> I would install lxde as a fall back
<vbgunz> I read somewhere yesterday about some known issues with the beta, I believe something to do with xorg is one of them... damn, if I cannot reboot back into Jaunty I will have to play Left 4 Dead... I am not really feeling that right now :/
<Beastie> lxde is working
<Beastie> I just installed it
<BluesKaj> what's the trick to getting flash working on firefox ?
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I remember having to install nspluginwrapper
<bsnider> you don't need nspluginwrapper anymore if you're on 64 bit
<Beastie> unsupported pkgs
<BluesKaj> 32bit here
<kulight> bsnider: for flash ?
<bsnider> right. the flash 10 beta release from adobe is a much better option
<vbgunz> im on 64 bit. It wouldn't work otherwise though my flash woes are about 2-3 months old now. not sure what changed but I remember downloading it to get it to work
<vbgunz> bsnider: yeah, I remember downloading that too although I think I removed it in favor of the repo version. it works for me konqueror/firefox
<kulight> bsnider: beta ? its still alpha as far as i know. and there is no package for it ?
<bsnider> download the plugin, put the libflashplugin.so file in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins and it will work system-wide
<m_tadeu> I have no sound on flash videos....does anyone know how to solve this?
<BluesKaj> not working on ff so far
<bsnider> i don't care if it isn't packaged. flash sites never crash or hang with it, you can run multiple flash movies at the same time etc. it's much better than nspluginwrapper
<vbgunz> yeah that was my issue. the sound
<kulight> bsnider: what about java ?
<bsnider> it has nothing to do with java
<bsnider> java's something else
<kulight> bsnider: i know what about jav a64 bit ?
<vbgunz> hmm, turns out I did not have flashplugin-nonfree
<bsnider> haven't tried it yet
<bsnider> no  need
<kulight> bsnider: ok
<penguin42> bsnider: I wouldn't say never crash; I still have problems with flash just deciding not to work and I have to quit and restart firefox
<penguin42> java on 64bit in browsers is something I've never managed
<vbgunz> this is how I usually test my flash sound http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpGp-22t0lU
<bsnider> ok, well i don't
<kulight> i know sun released a 64 bit version but i dont know if canonical add it to the release
<ethana2> so I'm trying to get GLSlideshow to behave exactly like the 'forest' screensaver on my mac
<ethana2> I want each image to pan once, for about six seconds, and I want to specify the directory
<tomsdale> penguin42: flash 64Bit sucks big time.
<ethana2> I'm editing text files in /user/share/xscreensaver/ ...
<penguin42> tomsdale: To be honest, it does seem to be more stable than 32bit+nspluginwrapper
<bsnider> that's an understatement
<BluesKaj> not having much luck with nspluginwrapper
<bsnider> but maybe nspluginwrapper improved since i used it last
<tomsdale> penguin42: on my 8.10 I didn't need that anymore because adobe offers a 32bit version for linux now. But they don't seem offer the 64Bit Version yet.
<ethana2> grr, what's this one image with the camera test pattern and that picture of flames coming out of a monitor?
<ethana2> I just want it gone
<penguin42> tomsdale: There is 64bit in jaunty
<tomsdale> so why does it still just freeze? it gives me a grey dead area.
<penguin42> on 64bit when it's not happy it's more of a case of just getting no flash or a white area rather than the grey blob I tended to get with nspluginwrapper
<kulight> penguin42: there is not tou have to download and install it manualy
<vbgunz> damn I had these woes and wish I could help. all I know is I am not using flashplugin-nonfree at all. I downloaded the 64 bit version for myself direct from adobe. its a single file.so. I placed it in the right place (forgot where) and installed nspluginwrapper... this is as much as I can remember :(
<Blinkiz> Hi. I think I have found a bug. Needs some help to determent if its really are a bug before I submit it on launchpad.
<penguin42> Blinkiz: OK, what you seeing?
<bsnider> vbgunz, youshould have removed nspluginwrapper
<tomsdale> does it work now stable on your system vbgunz?
<penguin42> kulight: No, on jaunty it got the 64bit for me just by installing flashplugin-nonfree
<tomsdale> I did the same but since I'm still getting the grey rectangles I though it installed the ndiswrapper and the 32 bit version.
<kulight> penguin42: ill try that again... ill be happy if it does
<penguin42> kulight: Uninstall nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-nofree and then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<penguin42> I had to do the uninstall/reinstall on upgrade
<bsnider> penguin42, check the installed files list for me on flashplugin-nonfree
<kulight> penguin42: ive just done that and it asks me to install nsplug... as a dependency
<penguin42> bsnider: Sure - which file?
<bsnider> does it insall more than one?
<BluesKaj> bsnider, your suggestion 'put the libflashplugin.so file in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins and it will work system-wide'  works well , thx for the tip
<penguin42> more than one file?
<penguin42> kulight: Hmm you are right it still has a dependency
<bsnider> BluesKaj, no prob
<penguin42> ok, you are right - according to about:plugins flash is still coming from npwrapper
<bsnider> penguin42, better suggestion: check about:plugins in forefox and tell me the flash version
<kulight> bsnider: you can also put in .mozilla/plugins if you want it only for flash
<vbgunz> bsnider, tomsdale. yes, I have nspluginwrapper on AMD 64 jaunty. I do not have flashplugin-nonfree. yes. stable on konqueror/firefox with sound no skips. perfect. my libflashplayer.so files are in 2 locations
<vbgunz> /home/vbgunz/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<vbgunz> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<kulight> vbgunz: /home/vbgunz/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Blinkiz> I think I have found a bug. Needs some help to determent if its really are a bug before I submit it on launchpad. Am trying to install jaunty beta on my laptop. I always use encrypted disc with luks+dm-crypt. It works fine but when rebooting, jaunty can't see the partition inside a open encrypted disk. See this image, really strange: http://bayimg.com/GAOnAAABj . The same problem has gparted. It sees the partition but complains that the path /dev
<Blinkiz> /mapper/cryptop1 does not exist. Is this a bug? It works fine under intrepid...
<penguin42> yeh, it's still running with  nspluginwrapper
<Beastie> ok well atleast I have lxde
<WatchBot> Blinkiz: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<Beastie> but now I have to find a wifi manager
<rconan> hmm... Kolourpaint SIGSEGV
<rconan> not impressive
<bsnider> my flash version is Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<vbgunz> bsnider: how did you find that out?
<vbgunz> rconan: did you get your twinview working?
<rconan> vbgunz: no... I can't do it with both cards
<bsnider> vbgunz, in firefox address bar type about:plugins
<vbgunz> Shockwave Flash 10.0 d21
<vbgunz> rconan: do you have sli enabled?
<rconan> vbgunz: no... it's an 8800gtx and an 8500gt !
<rconan> i can do twinview on each card but can't combine them
<vbgunz> rconan: just curious. I never used sli before and I can handle it *but* I found out a wierd way, enabling it only makes one monitor work
<rconan> yeah SLI only supports single monitor
<rconan> on windows and linux
<vbgunz> yeah
<rconan> I used to use a pair of 7600GTs and had to switch between SLI and non-SLI
<White_Pelican> I just installed jaunty jackelope beta 1 inder virtual box. I tried to get new themes, "installed" a coiple and they don't show up in the list. y?
<vbgunz> I never use sli on Linux. I prefer twinview at all times. in Windows I use Sli when gaming but notice no real performance improvement. I must be doing something wrong :P
<vbgunz> White_Pelican: what list?
<White_Pelican> kde-look.org
<vbgunz> system settings > advanced > desltop theme details?
<White_Pelican> system settings>appearance>splash screens
<White_Pelican> then get new themes
<vbgunz> ahh not sure :(
<White_Pelican> said it installed it, but I guess that's still a bug, eh?
<weedar> Just installed Jaunty Beta as a Virtualbox Guest, but I don't get a GUI - I tried using recovery-option in grub to fix X, but no cigar...Any ideas what to try next?
<penguin42> weedar: Does it give you any errors - or just drops back to the cli?
<weedar> penguin42: For a second it seems like it's trying to start X, but then actually all it does is give me a CLI login-prompt.
<penguin42> odd, most of the time I've had it give me a dialog about low-graphics mode if it has a problem
<Beastie> whats the command to make apt-get reinstall all pkgs
<penguin42> weedar: You could try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there are any obvious stuff
<White_Pelican> weedar, are you using vbox?
<weedar> White_Pelican: Yes. And now I see that Xorg.0.log complains about missing module vboxvideo
<White_Pelican> ok, 2.1.4?
<weedar> White_Pelican: Yes. You've experienced the same?
<White_Pelican> yes sir
<White_Pelican> vbox currently does not support xorg 1.6
<White_Pelican> that's the issue
<White_Pelican> I'm hoping 2.2.0 will
<weedar> White_Pelican: So there's nothing I can do?
<White_Pelican> it's in beta 2 right now
<White_Pelican> unfortunately no
<penguin42> can't you force it to use vesa?
<White_Pelican> sorry
<DarK``> hi all, I did sudo apt-get -b source fglrx-installer on my Jaunty machine but it gives me an error: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: debhelper (>= 5) cdbs. Any idea how to fix that?
<weedar> I guess it needs to use the virtualboxmodule since it doesn't really have direct access to the graphics adapter
<White_Pelican> right
<weedar> White_Pelican: Have you tried with the 2.2 beta?
<White_Pelican> no, I don't have the guts :)
<White_Pelican> they recommend you not put it in a live system
<weedar> White_Pelican: This isn't really something I'll use every day, I usually boot straight into linux on my laptop. I just got a whim today to have a linux guest available in XP
<weedar> So I'll try the 2.2 beta and let you know if it works
<White_Pelican> ok please let me know
<mandragor> White_Pelican: Didn't help :/
<White_Pelican> sorry
<diverse_izzue> Does somebody who has experience with Debian packaging have a few minutes to give me a hand? I'd like to test a few patches against the XServer package, but cannot quite understand how to add new patches to that package.
<rom_> hi
<schierbeck> i'm not seeing any notifications in jaunty -- can't seem to find an existing bug. anyone else has this problem?
<rom_> my eth0 is not plugged, but in /var/log/syslog, every 10 seconds, I have : eth0: auto-negatiating...
<rom_> is it normal?
<Halow> schierbeck: See bug 332945 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<rom_> s/negatiating/negotiating/
<diverse_izzue> rom_: I don't have a cable plugged in either, but cannot find error messages as the ones you describe
<rom_> diverse_izzue, http://pastebin.com/m4f45cf07
<schierbeck> Halow: that's not really what i'm experiencing; i'm not seeing notification bubbles from any events, be that play/pause, change volume, pidgin, etc.
<diverse_izzue> rom_: definitely cannot see anything equivalent here
<Beastie> ko got kde back
<Beastie> you have to use adept and reinstall kde-base
<clancy> are ubuntu devs here?
<jpds> Some of us are.
<BluesKaj> I get printer error notices from system settings when I click on "Printer Configuration", but my printer is working just fine ...strange
<unixdawg> ok fullyupdated and all is working great
<clancy> some monthes ago i submitted a bug report for intrepid that timidity does not connect properly to pulseaudio, so i can't watch youtube movies with sound and play tuxguitar files at the same time, one is always muted
<clancy> now in jaunty i have still the same issue!
<penguin42> clancy: It's certainly worth putting a note on the bug saying it still happens on Jaunty
<o0Chris0o> Anyone having issues with evolution after updating the last few days?
<clancy> do you even take a look at the bugs
<clancy> it is still unanswered
<penguin42> clancy: Some packages seem to get seen to more than others
<clancy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/323320
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 323320 in pulseaudio "Timidity does not connect to pulseaudio" [Undecided,New]
<aurel42> o0Chris0o: issues like "slow as hell" and "hangs"?
<o0Chris0o> aurel42: yes, exactly
<clancy> this is really annoying
<aurel42> o0Chris0o: known bug, get rid of tracker for the moment
<o0Chris0o> aurel42: ahh ok
<aurel42> o0Chris0o: ...and if evolution doesn't start, reboot. Ubuntu is the new Windows. ;)
<penguin42> clancy: Try this? http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#TiMidity
<clancy> this pulseaudio issue is the only reason why i used windows again...after 11 monthes of linux :(
<BluesKaj> I don't understand the fascination with pulseaudio , i thought it was going tobe dropped in kde4/jaunty
<clancy> -OO is not compiled in the ubuntu timidity
<penguin42> blueyed: From what i was told KDE uses something other than pulse
<aurel42> penguin42: I think KDE has it's own audio daemon (kmix? or is that just the mixer?).
<penguin42> clancy: Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/timidity/+bug/210472  the same as your bug?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/210472/+text)
<clancy> about the same, not really
<clancy> the problem is, when i start an extra timidity server, it works but
<clancy> 1. it would be nice if it worked without the work around
<clancy> 2. in tuxguitar, sound and highlightening of played notes aren't at the same time, which is kind of weird for the guitar player
<penguin42> ah a latency problem
<penguin42> those are actually pretty hard to get right when you go through things like audio serers - although I suspect pulse has stuff for dealing with that
<clancy> exactly, latency, i didn't found the word
<weedar> Anyone know why it still takes so long for ssh-connections to show a password prompt? I know it's fixable by turning off all the GSSAPI-parameters in ssh_config like before, but why is slow the default?
<clancy> with the default started timidity daemon (/etc/init.d/timidity) it works without latency problms
<aurel42> weedar: I didn't notice that, define "long", please
<cetanhota> Morning all, see we hads lots of fixes overnight
<penguin42> clancy: If your bug is close to the other one then you have a better chance normally if you just mark yours as a dupe of the other one and add comments to it - that way you're dealing with a few people with the same problem and also there is a better chance of someone noticing a bug with a lot of people on it
<Aegiron> hi everyone
<socketbind> hi Aegiron
<weedar> aurel42: Maybe it's not as slow as it was in Intrepid, but it still takes 10+ seconds, while it prompts almost instantly if GSSAPI is disabled
<Aegiron> I have a question, purily out of curiosity, for which i can't seem to find an answer
<aurel42> weedar: and it's not just that the server side is trying to resolve the client's name and runs into a timeout?
<Aegiron> when installing a version of ubuntu, it asks to create partitions to install it on, or it gives the option of automaticaly managing the drive
<aurel42> weedar: my SSH connections ask for a password instantly, and I have not touched the SSH config since installing from the jaunty .iso
<clancy> i linked my bugreport
<clancy> i hope you take a look at it, it happens since Hardy
<Aegiron> I noticed that when choosing the automated solution, it creates two partitions: one for the root, and one for the swap. But is there any particular reason why the swap partition is located in a seperate logical (extended) partition?
<Bonez56> I just did a fresh installation of Jaunty, then a full apt-get upgrade from archive.ubuntu.com (main server) and I have no volume control panel in my notification area... can anyone help? i need to record some audio from my 'line in' jack on my sound card but at the moment i have no control over any of the volumes etc.
<weedar> aurel42: Odd! I've only tried this from a jaunty VM running under XP, so I might have jumped to conclusions..Going to try and setup a jaunty VM in an Intrepid host now, I'll make sure to check if the problem persists
<penguin42> clancy: I don't know if there are actually any devs here (I'm not one), I'd also look if timidity has it's own bug tracker and raise a bug asking for pulseaudio compatibility
<bsnider> why would someone run linux as a guest and windows as the host. the superior kernel from the foundational standpoint is linux
<daftykins> perhaps they want to learn Linux but require playing lots of unsupported games still
<penguin42> bsnider: Sometimes people have hardware that only works in Windows
<aurel42> ...and it's probably faster than running the live disk.
<penguin42> bsnider: Or people who play lots of games on their machine that they can't get to work in Linux
<Doctor_Nick> vidja james
<Doctor_Nick> i looove vidja james
<bsnider> if i was a big gamer i'd buy a console. they're cheaper than computers are
<Doctor_Nick> cant play mmos on consoles
 * penguin42 gets a feeling some fonts have changed in Jaunty but can't quite put my finger on it
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah , i noticed that in the run command list
<peepsalot> will jaunty have firefox 3.1?
<fosco_> don't think so
<peepsalot> i've seen a page that has a package list before, but I can never remember what the link is, and my google searches are not working
<Halow> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jaunty
<jpds> peepsalot: Not by default, but there is a firefox-3.1 package.
<benste> hi, does someone know how to get a link between smartdimmer and gnome-power?
<benste> i've had a fix in hardy, but this one is not working any longer
<mister_roboto> does anyone know how to get checkpoint snx running on jaunty? i saw many pages saying to install "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2" but i can't find that
<eMaX> hi all
<ikonia> mister_roboto: check point as in the firewall or something else
<mister_roboto> as in the vpn client
<eMaX> anyone here has experiences with a sierra wireless aircard 850?
<mister_roboto> snx
<ikonia> mister_roboto: ooh no idea with the vpn
<XenoPhoenix> In compiz settings -> General -> Desktop Size, what is number of desktops as opposed to virtual size?
<penguin42> mister_roboto: I'd try installing libstdc++5
<mister_roboto> ikonia: they don't seem to have any version linked with newer libs and i can't find that old lib in any of the repos
<mister_roboto> penguin42: did that. doesn't work with that one either :)
<benste> no one here who can advise me what to do to get brightness back?
<crdlb> XenoPhoenix: don't worry about it, it will always be 1
<ikonia> I wouldn't advise putting differnt glibc verson there
<penguin42> mister_roboto: What exactly is the error?
<ikonia> mister_roboto: glibc is pretty critical, putting multiple/old versions on is not a good idea
<mister_roboto> penguin42: snx: symbol lookup error: snx: undefined symbol: cerr
<XenoPhoenix> crdlb, I'm not worried I was just curious :)
<weedar> I have an Intel Core 2 Duo CPU, currently running Intrepid 64-bit (x86_64). I should use the amd64-iso to install 64-bit Jaunty?
<penguin42> mister_roboto: Hmm OK, have you got a machine it works on?
<mister_roboto> ikonia: yes, understood. i was using  LD_PRELOAD
<penguin42> weedar: Yep
<crdlb> XenoPhoenix: ubuntu patches compiz to ensure that it's never anything other than 1
<mister_roboto> penguin42: yes, windows  lol    lots sof pages saying guys have it working with gutsy and earlier
<crdlb> compiz really shouldn't even offer to support virtual desktops, since none of the plugins do
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: it's the actual number of desktops where these days we have a virtual large on which you switch between ares of
<penguin42> mister_roboto: OK, I'd suggest get that 2.x package off an older version, unpack it somewhere separate and use ld_perload
<weedar> penguin42: Thanks, guess my problem is vbox-related then - Right after the "Install Kubuntu"-boot menu it complains that the kernel requires a 64-bit cpu and I don't seem to have one
<penguin42> preload
<penguin42> weedar: Ah
<XenoPhoenix> rconan, ah cool :)
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: linux had multiple desktops which were discrete and switchable between long before compiz and the large virtual desktop came along
<penguin42> weedar: Exactly which COre 2 do you have?
<mister_roboto> penguin42: yep, sounds like the logical next step.  thx :)
<XenoPhoenix> rconan, See this is what I get for being a late switcher :P
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: you missed out on all the hacks which are currently in the process of being changed for better solutions :p
<XenoPhoenix> heh like xinerama ;)
<weedar> penguin42: output from /proc/cpuinfo says "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9300  @ 2.50GHz"
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: indeed
<weedar> penguin42: and as I said, I am currently running a physical install of Kubuntu Intrepid 64-bit (uname -a says x86_64)
<penguin42> weedar: OK, which version of virtualbox are you running and is the host 32 or 64?
<weedar> penguin42: 64-bit host, which already has a 64-bit windows 7 guest running perfectly
<penguin42> weedar: Oh OK hmm with a working 64bit guest - I was going to say check VT is enabled etc
<brad_> can someone help me with a kernel panic? I captured some of the trace
<penguin42> weedar: When you created the guest for this ubuntu install you selected 64bit linux?
<weedar> penguin42: Seems it's a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/301199
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301199 in virtualbox-ose "Jaunty does not detect 64-bit system in VirtualBox OSE (dup-of: 271651)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271651 in virtualbox-ose "64-bit guest doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released]
<penguin42> weedar: Ah OK
<Doctor_Nick> i cant seem to download anything from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<weedar> Guess I have to check my BIOS settings, that second bug-id from ubottu seems to indicate it might be related to not having enabled virtualization
<penguin42> weedar: Well yeh that's what I was going to say - but if you already have a working 64bit guest....
<weedar> penguin42: yeah. Man, this weekend really hasn't gone my way when it comes to virtualbox..
<bsnider> peepsalot, ff 3.1 is already packaged
<Doctor_Nick> GOON FREET
<sparr> what are the odds that a kernel module bug could be fixed in *JUST* the module?  that is, not requiring a reboot, just replacing and reloading the module.  pretty high, right?
<penguin42> sparr: It's possible - depends on the bug of course
<penguin42> what's the bug?
<jbroome_> sorry for the bouncing, connected from the wrong host
<Buster3> Hello! I have upgrades from intrepid 8.10 to Jaunty 9.4 and am having MAJOR problems is there any way to reverse this upgrade????
<bsnider> no there isn't
<Buster3> it errored just before is finished now I cant boot
<Buster3> what do I do?
<penguin42> Buster3: What's the last thing you see and what was the error?
<Buster3> it said something about x.org
<Buster3> no config files
<Buster3> I'm confused
<bsnider> not enough info
<penguin42> first important thing is to get the full error message
<Buster3> I'm in recovery is there any way to start it again?
<penguin42> reboot
<ryanprior> cry
<Buster3> all I get when I reboot is a flashing curcor in the top left corner of my screen
<Buster3> cursor*
<penguin42> do you get anything before that?
<bsnider> grub?
<Buster3> yeah but it goes my so fast
<penguin42> text or a splash screen or what?
<bsnider> press esc when you see it
<Buster3> text
<Buster3> when I see what? the text?!?
<bsnider> yes
<Buster3> ok I'll try that!
<Buster3> thanks
<m_tadeu> has anyone tryed to connect those usb mic's from singstar?
<gavintlgold> I'd just like to say I'm very impressed with the beta
<gavintlgold> very smooth and nice-looking. I think the nvidia drivers are much improved as well--my compiz experience is much smoother
<penguin42> cool
<gavintlgold> and I love the notifications
<gavintlgold> only problem i'm having is with the keyboard volume control
<BluesKaj> hmm, haven't checked compiz yet
<gavintlgold> it controls the wrong channel (not the master channel)
<vnwarrior> guys .. I havent yet downloaded the ISO of jaunty - do you suggest I get beta or daily ? I heard there were some pretty serious bugs in Beta...
<penguin42> vnwarrior: Well update-manager will keep you upto date as long as it installs OK
<kahbuntu> vnwarrior: I'm using the beta
<rww> gavintlgold: Is the setting at the bottom of System > Preferences > Sound correct?
<kahbuntu> and I'm very impressed
<kahbuntu> it works better than debian testing + unstable
<gavintlgold> rww: hey, thanks! :)
<penguin42> rww: Oh useful - mine was set ot Microphone
<gavintlgold> hmmm... it doesn't seem perfect
<rww> vnwarrior: I didn't run across any serious bugs in the beta. There was a problem with python after the beta freeze stopped, but that's fixed anyway.
<gavintlgold> I'm not quite all the way down and it says it's on mute
<gavintlgold> maybe that's just a feature
<gavintlgold> warning you that it's really quiet :P
<bsnider> it's also a conservative release. they didn't revampt he sound system like fedora did, and they're using the older kernel
<rww> yeah, either that or volume control is being quirky again
<gavintlgold> i personally can't wait till koala
<rww> bsnider: The "newer" kernel only came out five days ago. Not really enough time for it to be tested properly.
<bsnider> i'm just saying it's conservative
<bsnider> i realize some things will be backported
<penguin42> bsnider: It's not conservative!
<penguin42> bsnider: Not with something that close to release
<bsnider> they integrated 2.6.27 into i8ntrepid with only a month of testing
<magcius> Hmm... trying to install python-nevow fails.
<magcius> E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nevow/python-nevow_0.9.31-4ubuntu1_all.deb: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80]
<penguin42> magcius: Hit the check button in update-manager or do an apt-get update and try again
<magcius> penguin42, thanks.
<kahbuntu> bsnider: 2.6.27 is a long term support kernel
<thefuzzball> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/330814
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [High,Fix released]
<Doctor_Nick> hmm
<thefuzzball> But it is marked as solved...
<Doctor_Nick> in kubuntu jaunty, it's not giving me an option to install the proprietary nvidia driver
<bsnider> oh it's one of those special lts kernels
<penguin42> thefuzzball: Which kernl do you have?
<kahbuntu> bsnider: yes
<thefuzzball> penguin42, 2.6.28-11-generic (2.6.28.8)
<thefuzzball> penguin42, using 64-bit jaunty
<penguin42> thefuzzball: I'm on 2.6.28-11.38 as the package name or 2.6.28-11-generic #38 from the uname -a ?
<thefuzzball> penguin42, yes
<penguin42> thefuzzball: interesting, I haven't had that problem since upgrade to this kernel - I'm getting a weird POP every so often, but that seems different
<penguin42> thefuzzball: I guess you could comment on that bug and see what happens?
<thefuzzball> I will clean my cache and upgrade first, don't want any mistakes being made on my end...
<penguin42> nod
<thefuzzball> ...It will take a few hours though due to my ISP throttling my connection.
<thefuzzball> Currently downloading at 8427B/s lol
<penguin42> thefuzzball: Ouch
<BluesKaj> thefuzzball. it could be the repos server
<BluesKaj> lotsa ppl DLing the new release
<centaur5> Is the only difference between an Ubuntu install and Netbook Remix install the ubuntu-desktop and the ubuntu-netbook-remix package?
<rendero> hello, since i upgraded to 9.04, i have no sound g.e. in games, but i can play some sound files, some files could not be played with totem.
<rendero> what could i test ?
<marctw> xrandr only allows 800x600 for S-video, anyone know how to change it?
<tux_> anyone know how to get the pidgin icon on the taskbar?
<tux_> for docking purposes
<bruce89> tux_: good luck
<Cycom> dtchen: any word on those jacksense fixes?
<tux_> bruce89, used to work in ibex
<bruce89> tux_: in other words, you can't
<Cycom> dtchen: or a 32bit kernel I can download to test?
<bruce89> tux_: Ubuntu's braindead patch
<thiebaude> tux_: create launcher for it
<tux_> kdocker :/
<dtchen> Cycom: have you already tried one of my test ones?
<tux_> i have to install so many kde frontends to use that
<Cycom> dtchen: no, I dunno where they are.
<dtchen> Cycom: i think an older one is still available at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<bruce89> tux_: AFAIK there's some preference in Piding
<Cycom> dtchen: but the changes aren't complete yet, so they're not in the beta kernel, right?
<dtchen> Cycom: none of the jacksense fixes are in the beta or the new kernel
<tux_> its under interface tab to select 'always show tray icon' but doesnt work
<Cycom> dtchen: will they make it into the final release, do you think?
<bruce89> tux_: Install Debian then
<gavintlgold> aww man, I love the fading backgrounds :D
<bruce89> tux_: or go back to Intrepid
<dtchen> Cycom: i really don't know; they're not terribly high priority for me. i need to fix bluetooth.
<XenoPhoenix> Are the header files the only documentation on libindicate?
<dtchen> Cycom: do you still have the bug report # that you filed?
<Cycom> dtchen: not handy.
<bruce89> XenoPhoenix: likely
<Cycom> dtchen: my desktop system with snd-hda-intel doesn't show the problem either, so...
<dtchen> Cycom: different codec, probably.
<maco> jeez, you guys POUNCED on dtchen
<XenoPhoenix> bruce89, do you know if there are any design guidelines like with with notify-osd lying around, I wouldn't know where to look
<maco> he just sat down
<Cycom> maco: meh. he coulda ignored us :)
<bruce89> XenoPhoenix: I don't know, what are you doing?
<Cycom> dtchen: if it's low priority for you, I'm not gonna re-upgrade my netbook to 9.04 just yet, I think.
<XenoPhoenix> bruce89: thinking of making a Xchat indicator to compliment the libnotify for highlights
<bruce89> XenoPhoenix: please don't
<bruce89> actually, I use xchat-gnome, carry on
<Cycom> dtchen: bluetooth is honestly higher priortiy for me too at this point :)
<XenoPhoenix> bruce89: why the objection?
<bruce89> it's pointless and requires a lot of Ubuntu-specific patchs
<tgpraveen> anyone here using empathy with jaunty?
<bruce89> yes
<XenoPhoenix> bruce89:it was more for personal use than for general release anyway, besides surely implementation as a plugin would not require patches?
<bruce89> XenoPhoenix: ah
<XenoPhoenix> I would never attempt to integrate it directly!
<bruce89> XenoPhoenix: I object to Ubuntu's patching programs to work with the crippled indicator applet and notify-ods
<Cycom> bruce89: it's a beta. the whole point is to test out new things for the new release.
<Cycom> bruce89: they can always revert to the old version if it becomes too problematic.
<XenoPhoenix> bruce89: fair enough, which I why I was intending to implement it as plugin, that why if you use indicator applet, great, here's some xchat support, if not fine
<bruce89> I doubt they'd ever come to their senses
<tgpraveen> bruce89: that is not corret what ubuntu devs are doing is that they are making changes in code upstream in apps
<tgpraveen> to make them compliant with freedesktop specifications
<bruce89> tgpraveen: they most certainly are not
<tgpraveen> which the notify-osd requires to be followed so its
<XenoPhoenix> tgpraveen, that was my understanding too I must admit
<tgpraveen> not like they are not bullying everyone to folow their way of doing stuff
<bruce89> I've not seen a single patch go upstream
<Cycom> dtchen: once bluetooth is fixed, and you'll have more time for working on the jacksense, let me know and I'll upgrade a netbook for testing.
<bruce89> I meant things like gnome-mount using dialogues now
<XenoPhoenix> yeah I thought it was a tighter implementation of freedesktop specs, hence they were patching upstream to support better compliance
<tgpraveen> also ba ck to my original question to those who are using empathy how is the new notification support and sound alerts for new msg and calls etc?
<dtchen> Cycom: free time doesn't grow on trees for me
<tgpraveen> when a new call is received what  happens
<tgpraveen> bruce89: hmmm.... didnt think of that. gud point
<Cycom> dtchen: I imagine not :) It's not a big deal.  My problem with totem is also preventing me from going all 9.04 at this point anyhow.
<bruce89> there is no dialogue thingy in the notification specification
<XenoPhoenix> yeah your correct on that point
<tgpraveen> empathy users ^^
<bsnider> dtchen, does fruit grow on trees for you?
<bruce89> tgpraveen: I'm afraid I don't get calls
<crdlb> in some respects, the patches are ensuring tighter compliance (the spec accepts that some daemons will not support actions)
<tgpraveen> dont get.? and sond alerts?
<tgpraveen> sound
<DanaG> dtchen: what's this about jack sensing?
<tgpraveen> bruce89: ^^
<bruce89> crdlb: indeed, but the not-support of actions is questionable
<bruce89> no actions == patching to use dialogues
<crdlb> the spec doesn't appear to mention ignoring the expiration timeout though :)
<DanaG> ugh, every time I start my computer, I have to mute and then unmute PA.
<s3r3n1t7> Pidgin broke? Seems to love to crash.
<tgpraveen> bruce89: u tried video chat on empathy 2.26?
<bruce89> tgpraveen: nope
<tgpraveen> bruce89: and sound alerts?
<bruce89> tgpraveen: with a decent sound theme, yes
<tgpraveen> the default one 9.04?
<DanaG> snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave
<DanaG> argh.
<hmw> whats wrong with the fonts? when i tried to find some, many just looked the same. My impression is, that some fonts just dont work and the previously selected one is still being used in that selection dialog (change desktop background/fonts)
<bruce89> tgpraveen: nope, freedesktop-sound-theme
<tgpraveen> bruce89: is there a bug report for this?
<bruce89> tgpraveen: not to the best of my recollection
<tgpraveen> sad
<tgpraveen> bruce89: offtopic were u born in 1989?
<dtchen> DanaG: is the "muted on login" issue reproducible in a new user?
<bsnider> pulseaudio 9.15 must be getting close to release
<dtchen> bsnider: soon, yes. it will release prior to Fedora 11.
<bsnider> luke has test packages already in his ppa
<penguin42> is it getting any more stable is the question? I don't know if the POP sounds I'm getting in Jaunty beta are kernel or pulse
<dtchen> yes, luke and i discussed offering them in his ppa due to 9.04 not shipping 0.9.15
<bsnider> he's also offering alsa 1.0.19
<dtchen> bsnider: alsa-lib 1.0.19, rather.
<penguin42> dtchen: I've not seen any sign of most of the pulse problems I had on the Alpha though which is good
<DanaG> dtchen: hmm, I'm not sure of that
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what was that about jack sensing?
<dtchen> jack sensing is broken for internal {,d}mics and for a revision of sigmatel used in HP Minis
<Cycom> dtchen: it appears to also be a little messed up on the dell mini9 for headphones
<dtchen> i can't troubleshoot hardware i don't have access to
<Cycom> dtchen: mini9 is available at best buy too! :)
 * penguin42 grrs at a CD with all the data as Various Artists
<dtchen> eh, i've already purchased two macbook pros just to fix audio on ubuntu; i don't think i really want to waste any more money
<Cycom> O_O
<Cycom> you WHAT?!
<Cycom> Frankly, I'm suprised dell isn't giving you guys machines for testing.  They sell mini9s with ubuntu 8.04 on em
<bsnider> the crackbook pro is an expensive piece o' crap
<DanaG> ah.
<Cycom> bsnider: the hardware is nice, I'm just not a fan of OS X :)
<dtchen> Dell does have some sort of access program *for Canonical employees*
<Cycom> dtchen: but as a volunteer you're out of the loop, right?
<dtchen> of course.
<DanaG> dtchen: wish they had a "rental" program.
<Cycom> dtchen: that blows.
<DanaG> eBay the Macs?
<BUGabundo> hello everyone
<dtchen> nah, some local middle/high schools have them now
<penguin42> dtchen: How does it work with the audio chips - is it they are wired different on every motherboard? How is it the software supposed to figure it out?
<Cycom> dtchen: you get a tax deduction for that?
<dtchen> Cycom: no, i cannot claim them for such a purpose
<Cycom> dtchen: I'm suprised.  Did you sell them, or donate them?
<DanaG> I'd sell them at like half-price, or something.
<DanaG> Or even 1/3 price.
<DanaG> That way they get a discount, and you don't get a total loss.
<DanaG> I believe Apple does weird things like putting line-out on the pin that defaults to line-in.
<dtchen> penguin42: HDA, as a spec, is horridly vague. MS has a closed discovery algorithm. No one else in the community has anything close, though there are attempts to RE. So, we brute-force - well, we add static quirk mappings. Which blows.
<dtchen> penguin42: but yes, nearly everything is done in software.
<dtchen> Cycom: donated.
<Cycom> dtchen: and you can't claim them?!
<Cycom> dtchen: what a rip off!
<penguin42> dtchen: Sigh - you'd think there would be a chunk in the firmware or a register that they could set - not that any of the bios vendors would get it right
<dtchen> eh, it goes with the area. can't reasonably do that without drawing undue attention.
<penguin42> dtchen: Well thank you for your efforts anyway
<DanaG> Actually, if I don'
<DanaG> If I don't use the ADI drivers for my sound card in Vista, it does some weird things too:
<DanaG> the same "mute doesn't work" issue... and it also shows headphone-out as a separate output that disappears if you have nothing plugged in.
<Cycom> btw, dtchen, the reason I'm running Ubuntu on my desktop (primarily used for gaming!) is that even windows vista couldn't find the drivers for my sound card.  snd-hda-intel crackles unless I do the mac unload/reload module trick, but otherwise it works FAR better than windows.
<dtchen> argh @gconf for distribution upgrades
<DanaG> My audio chip also does odd things with a gpio: there's a "hardware mute" hotkey tied to GPIO1, and if I twiddle it, it triggers the hardware mute.
<Cycom> my mic jack has better support on linux than windows.
<dtchen> Cycom: is the crackling still reproducible with the latest kernel in jaunty?
<Cycom> dtchen: yup.
<Cycom> dtchen: it mostly comes from the left channel, as far as I can tell.
<dtchen> Cycom: hmm, i thought you weren't running an installed jaunty on that machine
<Cycom> dtchen: that's on the netbooks.  I'm using 8.10 on them now.
<Cycom> dtchen: my desktop has 9.04 beta.
<Cycom> well, actually, when was the last kernel update? today?
<Cycom> let me pull out the modifications and see if crackling goes away.
<scream> IS there a channel or email list that I can become aware of updates added to the repository?
<bruce89> jaunty-changes
<DanaG> Too bad there's no array-mic algorithm for Linux.
<Cycom> DanaG: array-mic?
<DanaG> When using my array mic in Linux, it gets a lot of noise; the Windows drivers have a noise-cancelling feature and a directional-beam feature.
<scream> Since they have disabled the update notification icon...
<scream> ...
<Cycom> scream: you can turn it back on :)
<DanaG> yeah... because apparently the notification area... is not for.... update.... notifications.  HAH!
<bruce89> gconftool-2 -s -t bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<bruce89> apparently autolaunching is better for some reason
<Cycom> man, I really was worried that it was just gone.  Like the classic start menu in windows 7 is gone.
<dtchen> Cycom: yesterday sometime. i think. my sense of time has blurred heavily since the last work spin cycle and since prior to Beta.
<m_tadeu> I can't get any sound from my micrphone....what can I do about it?
<dtchen> (ugh.)
<dtchen> m_tadeu: which mic?
<Cycom> dtchen: could be worse, you could be out of a job.
<Cycom> I wonder how canonical pays?
<bruce89> by cheque
<m_tadeu> dtchen: wireless mics from  the ps2
<dtchen> Cycom: at some point, there is little difference between being overworked and being unemployed
<Cycom> dtchen: well, there is the critical difference: money.
<dtchen> Cycom: money makes little difference when your health suffers to such an extent
<Cycom> dtchen: it appears the crackling is still there.
<bsnider> is google down?
<penguin42> bsnider: Not from here
<OiPenguin_> Vertical scroll on touchpad not working in 9.04 beta. Is there anything I can do before reporting a bug? (Yes, enable vertical scrolling is ticked in System --> Preferences --> Mouse)
<penguin42> OiPenguin_: Seems to be OK here
<thefuzzball> bsnider, nope
<bruce89> OiPenguin_: they disabled it for some reason
<OiPenguin_> penguin42: My machine is a compal HEL80. I had no problems in 8.10 and previous versions.
<bsnider> oh, my isp must have had a minor issue
<Cycom> dtchen: this is without any options on snd-hda-intel that the error shows up.  even with model=5stack  and position_fix 1 or 2, I get crackling.
<OiPenguin_> bruce89: Does that mean that I can expect it to work in final and hence no need to report a bug?
<penguin42> OiPenguin_: Mine is Toshiba Equium A100-306 - report it; you might try if you can set anything with synclient
<_VIM_2> did they change something in 9.04's .bashrc file? I cant seem to get color text in terminal like i had in 8.10
<bruce89> OiPenguin_: you can expect it to not work
<OiPenguin_> penguin42: I should probably report the name/model of my touchpad. How do I find that?
<OiPenguin_> bruce89: That would be a very unfortunate regression.
<penguin42> OiPenguin_: Not sure
<bruce89> hasn't stopped them so far
<yofel> _VIM_2: works fine here
<penguin42> OiPenguin_: I'd include your /var/log/Xorg.0.log - there seems to be a fair amount of debug in there about it
<Cycom> dtchen: I also need model=5stack to get my mic detected, but I suspect that's because my motherboard is rather obscure
<OiPenguin_> penguin42: Bug reported, with log attached
<OiPenguin_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/350510
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350510 in ubuntu "No vertical scroll on touchpad. Compal HEL80" [Undecided,New]
<bsnider> Cycom, mayhaps you should file a bug
<Cycom> bsnider: I'm not sure if I should.  Other motherboards of this series are documented in the kernel as requiring it.
<m_tadeu> my ps2 wireless microphone shows up in kmix, volume is at 100% and capture is checked....but there is no sound....can anyone help me debugging this?
<bsnider> they don't have to do anything about it. i mean goons aren't going to show up at your door if you file abug. it can't hurt
<fargiolas> is there a reason why ubuntu netbook remix image is not compiled for lpia processors? doesn't it aim to netbook targets?
<dtchen> Cycom: you're firing a lot of information at me without providing the bug report #s ;)
<scream> Cycom, How do I reenable it?
<dtchen> Cycom: most importantly, all that quirk info is meaninglessly devoid of context. at the very least, it needs to be linked with /proc/asound/card*/codec* content
<scream> The update notifier that is
<bruce89> gconftool-2 -s -t bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<scream> bruce89, with or without sudo?
<bruce89> without obviously
<scream> It was not that obvious for me.  I feel stupid when you say that. :)
<bruce89> sorry
<scream> I'm relatively new to ubuntu, but I'm learning alot when I do bug management.  I'm getting there.  Tis ok. :)
<bruce89> general idea is to not bother with sudo unless a command fails
<scream> I'll remember that.
<bruce89> assuming it's a permission issues
<Cycom> dtchen: well, the crackling fix came from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Cycom> dtchen: I just happened to try the Solution for Apple Macs.
<dtchen> Cycom: which "fix"?
<scream> Ok, the command is issued.  One more question if y'all don't mind.  The auto updates will offer me to check daily, every two days, and so on.  If I want it to check say, every hour, how do I go about that?
<Cycom> dtchen: the "Solution for Apple Macs" one, editing /etc/rc.local to contain "rmmod snd_hda_intel" and modprobe "snd_hda_intel"
<Cycom> sorry "modprobe snd_hda_intel"
<dtchen> Cycom: ew. obviously suboptimal and not a fix. :/
<Cycom> dtchen: yeah. but it WORKS :)
<dtchen> Cycom: so you're experiencing a combination of issues: pointer desync and codec init failure
<dtchen> Cycom: nah, it's a pretty ugly workaround, it doesn't actually "work"
<dtchen> Cycom: in fact, you can make the driver go belly up if you use applications "in the wrong order"
<melik> help digg this > http://digg.com/linux_unix/18_Second_Boot_Time_Ubuntu_Jaunty_9_04_Beta
<bruce89> wow, a digg article about Ubuntu, what are the chances?
<scream> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/65696
<melik> dtchen, was it you who I was talking about a kinit: name_to_dev_t error a little while back?
<dtchen> melik: i don't recall such a conversation
<melik> oh sorry then, was probably someone else.
<skjelmose> I have sound problems after upgrading to 9.10 > see this http://pastie.org/430011
<melik> 9.10?
<skjelmose> I only hear beeps - no music etc - dont think its codec
 * bruce89 didn't know Karmic opened
<dtchen> skjelmose: install pavucontrol, and use it to ensure that the default sink is the correct one and that the streams are being sent to the correct sink
<skjelmose> Ohh and greetings to all fellow ubuntu users :D
<crdlb> huh, I just tried the beta cd on my cheap toshiba notebook
<skjelmose> dtchen: Allright dont know what pavucontrol is but ill google it and goes from there
<crdlb> it worked fine until I tried to reboot, it froze right at the end and I couldn't get the screen to come on until I unplugged it and removed the battery
<bruce89> skjelmose: PulseAudio Volume (A) Control
<skjelmose> bruce89: Yeah installing it at the moment
<skjelmose> Well I cant see that it has found the sound card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4 but not hearing anything :D
<Mycroft_> Hi, I got an error13 at grub since kernel 2.6.28-11
<Mycroft_> Error 13: Invalid or Unsupported Executable Format
<Mycroft_> I can still boot with older kernel
<skjelmose> default sink: alsa_output.pci_8086_24c5_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0
<Mycroft_> I already tried to reinstall the latest kernel
<Mycroft_> any other idea to try ?
<skjelmose> how do i probe for sound hardware and modules - it must have detected it wrong?
<Cycom> dtchen: where's that alsa-info.sh script?
<jl_> Hellow, I upgraded to 9.04, but NetworkManager keeps telling me: 'Device not managed'
<dtchen> Cycom: in the git repo for upstream ALSA - http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<jl_> any id how I can enable networkmanager ?
<dtchen> Cycom: note that it is a bash script, so if you invoke sh explicitly, either ensure that /bin/sh is bash or use bash explicitly
<jl_> somebody ?
<jl_> :x
<penguin42> jl_: How is your device configured previously?
<TheInfinity> jl_: look at network settings.
<gavintlgold> anyone have any tips for installing a quickcam camera driver? It hasn't worked for a long time. same with jaunty
<TheInfinity> gavintlgold: error message?
<jl_> I should remove then from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<skjelmose> I just want my damn sound back :D I cant rock to metallica now :-(
<gavintlgold> TheInfinity: not really
<weedar> gavintlgold: Don't they use the uvc-driver?
<billybigrigger> whats up with firefox lately?
<skjelmose> Yeah its buggy
<billybigrigger> anyone else having problems with firefox hanging, going into the grey screen?
<skjelmose> yes
<billybigrigger> hmmm, you still using it?
<skjelmose> billybigrigger yes but it uses alot of resources
<gavintlgold> weedar: I don't know
<jhjh> After upgrading from 8.10 -> 9.04 beta my nvidia driver is broken. Plus that when I press ctrl + alt + f2 I can't login. i type my username and password and ubuntu keep saying me "login icorrect"
<billybigrigger> whats the best alternative to firefox? opera? like i want something fast, but has flash support, tabs,
 * penguin42 wonders why Chrome is taking so long
<weedar> gavintlgold: I just remember setting up a quickcam for notebooks pro, and it used the uvc driver. What is the full name of your webcam?
<gavintlgold> weedar: I'm actually not sure, but I believe it is a logitech quickcam messenger
<porter1> Is anything bad going to happen if I rip landscape-common out?
<bruce89> billybigrigger: Epiphany, but it's currently Mozilla infested
<gavintlgold> weedar: OR it's a quickcam web
<billybigrigger> bruce89, what do you mean by that?
<bruce89> billybigrigger: uses XULRunner
<billybigrigger> well i think xulrunner is the culprit of my firefox hangings
<billybigrigger> so that wont help me
<billybigrigger> and npviewer.bin aswell
<weedar> gavintlgold: It's been a while, but I think you should get some information from dmesg if you plug in the camera that will help you make sure which camera it is
<penguin42> what type of hangs are you seeing?
<billybigrigger> grey screen, constantly
<billybigrigger> i always think its because of how many apps/terms i have open, but i have to tell myself its not
<penguin42> for flash stuff that's not unusual, but outside of flash it's a bit odd - I've seen firefox being sluggish on jaunty but I think that was tracker-indexd eating my machine
<weedar> gavintlgold: and you really should, because there are quite a few different drivers for different types of logitech cameras, I think some models even change the driver needed between versions
<billybigrigger> npviewer.bin always crashes, but thats related to flashplugin-nonfree if im not mistaken
<gavintlgold> weedar: it says "QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam USB 0.6.6"
<penguin42> billisnice: It would be nice if it recovered better
<billybigrigger> i will have tabs open that dont use flash and npviewer.bin still crashes FF
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Hmm that's rarer I think
<gavintlgold> weedar: [ 7614.834757] quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam USB 0.6.6 $Date: 2006/11/04 08:38:14 $)
<skjelmose> Solved it! Gosh volume control in gnome and turn up PCM
<skjelmose> hehe damn I am a noob
 * penguin42 wonders if there is any way to isolate what it is that causes my 'pop' sounds
<billybigrigger> penguin42, i also thought that some of these crashes and hangs were due to my overclocking, but i think you have confirmed for me that its not just me
<penguin42> billybigrigger: I've not had any widescale firefox crashes - but losing flash is normal for me
<billybigrigger> penguin42, do you get the flash bug with the white window constantly? always having to restart firefox, and close the download window, and then going back to the site?
<penguin42> billybigrigger: What tends to happen for me is it will work fine for a while and it'll stop - then I have to quit all firefox windows, and restart it
<gavintlgold> weedar: basically, it's recognized by the kernel, but Ekiga, Skype, Cheese, gstreamer, etc don't see it as a camera
<penguin42> just the flash that is
<gavintlgold> weedar: it works as a microphone too, I believe
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> penguin42, i've had the problem since ibex
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Always done it for me - way before ibex
<weedar> gavintlgold: can you give me the relevant line of output if you run "lsusb"? You can pinpoint the model based on the device id
<billybigrigger> penguin42, yup
<weedar> gavintlgold: ok, so "lsmod" shows that the module for the webcam is loaded when you connect the webcam?
<gavintlgold> weedar: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c317 Logitech, Inc.
<penguin42> billybigrigger: But using native 64bit flash is worse for me - it tends to kill mozilla completely
<billybigrigger> penguin42, do you know if the devs are making progress fixing this?
<bruce89> why do people insist on calling it Ibex?
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Don't know
<penguin42> bruce89: It's shorter to type than interpid
<billybigrigger> bruce89, quicker to type than intrepid :P
<billybigrigger> hah
 * penguin42 giggles
<bruce89> I see
<crdlb> I could understand doing that if it were something awesome like 'fawn'
<bruce89> What about Karmic Koala?
<crdlb> but ibex is boring
<gavintlgold> weedar: sorry, i forgot to plug it in just now... one sec
<billybigrigger> karmic
<bruce89> ah
<bruce89> but Koala is shorter
 * billybigrigger thinks ibex sounds better than intrepid
<gavintlgold> weedar: Bus 002 Device 007: ID 046d:0850 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Web
<gavintlgold> there you go
<bruce89> it's not the apt name of course
<penguin42> billybigrigger: It seems to me some flash is worse than others - it generall yseems I can watch youtube for quite a while, but if I switch to something else and back it can be broken
<billybigrigger> penguin42, i find that too, almost seems that stayin at 1 site works no problem, its when you try to go from site a to site b that you get the white box crash
<penguin42> nod
<billybigrigger> you said 64bit too eh?
<crdlb> billybigrigger: which devs? you realize flash is proprietary, right? :)
<penguin42> billybigrigger: I used konqueror as a while for some flash sites, but Jaunty does seem better; there were some sites I just couldn't use in intrepid; yeh 64bit
<penguin42> crdlb: But is it the commercial flash code that's broken?
<billybigrigger> crdlb, so your saying there's nothing ubuntu dev's can do to fix it?
<crdlb> penguin42: yes
<crdlb> gecko is bad too, but flash is awful
<billybigrigger> hmmm...
<penguin42> crdlb: You're probably right, but there's no proof - and certainly a lot could be done to recover from it
<crdlb> I want out-of-process plugins :(
<crdlb> not when it's running in-process
<penguin42> crdlb: That's what nspluginwrapper does
<crdlb> yeah, but can you use it on 32bit? :)
<penguin42> crdlb: I suspect that is doable
<crdlb> and I'd prefer it integrated into webkit
<penguin42> crdlb: Also I think maybe konqueror does it like that
<crdlb> it does
<puetzk> penguin42: it certainly used to (via nspluginviewer)
 * penguin42 actually has a button on his panel that does a killall for nspluginwrapper :-)
<crdlb> but that's not enough to make me use KDE :)
<gavintlgold> weedar: so, anything you could do to help?
<penguin42> crdlb: You don't have to switch wholesale to KDE to use konq
<weedar> gavintlgold: Okay, so it's a Quickcam Web - which means you probably need the qc-usb driver
<jhjh> After upgrading from 8.10 -> 9.04 beta my nvidia driver is broken. Plus that when I press ctrl + alt + f2 I can't login. i type my username and password and ubuntu keep saying me "login icorrect"
<gavintlgold> weedar: I'm quite sure that's installed with synaptic
<crdlb> penguin42: on 512MB of ram, I do
<gavintlgold> weedar: qc-usb-source is installed
<crdlb> anyway, I just use swfdec, which is enough for youtube
<gavintlgold> weedar: should I restart since installing it? I haven't done that yet
<crdlb> and I run a private instance of epiphany with MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH modified to use flash when I need it
<billybigrigger> crdlb, swfdec pretty decent? whats the other option...
<crdlb> it works for youtube and that's about it :>
<billybigrigger> hmm
<weedar> gavintlgold: shouldn't be necessary, but I've found a few links that imply you might need to patch the driver. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/134285 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qc-usb/+bug/213114
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 134285 in linux "(046d:0850) QuickCam Web doesn't work with Ubuntu" [Medium,In progress]
<crdlb> and it has integrated flashblock, which is nice
<crdlb> too bad we don't have a usable <video> tag, then I wouldn't need flash at all
<billisnice> my update this afternoon were not good....lol
<billisnice> updates
<gavintlgold> weedar: ah, that's recent
<gavintlgold> i've been looking at some, but they were old
<josh-l> can i ask a kubuntu jaunty question in here?
<penguin42> sure
<DanaG> Anyone else here using the radeon open-source driver on R600?
<josh-l> ok
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_jRGruge4o   -- is this video glitchy for you?
<josh-l> something is up with my window decorations, they look bad... i'll take a screenshot i cant explain it: http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8439/snapshot1t.png
<crdlb> josh-l: I don't see the problem
<billybigrigger> josh-l, looks good here
<billybigrigger> josh-l, only problem i see is that they're white :P but that's your preference :P
<penguin42> yeh - looks OK here
<josh-l> hmm really the window decs look like theyre not using full color or something
<dejv_ntb> hello
<josh-l> yeah see how the window decs are all dotty
<billybigrigger> i dont see dots
<dejv_ntb> how can I disable EHCI on current kernel with ehci_hcd compiled in?
<josh-l> billybigrigger: on the very top... where it highlights
<josh-l> crdlb: penguin42 look at the highlights on the window dec
<billybigrigger> i see maybe 7-8 dots the left of "OVERVIEW"
<billybigrigger> other than that, i can't see any dots
<billybigrigger> my eyes must be fubar'd
<josh-l> hehe
<crdlb> I can't see any dots even with ezoom :)
<Halow> I don't see dots. Just that gripper billybigrigger mentioned.
<gavintlgold> weedar: the bug was supposedly fixed...
<htrejh> hi
<josh-l> what i guess i'm nuts
<billybigrigger> josh-l, hey i think you are
<josh-l> or maybe my screen settings are so messed up i see the dots even in the screenshot when you all dont
<penguin42> josh-l: Well, it's possible your graphics card isn't displaying what the screenshot shows
<crdlb> josh-l: maybe you're just using a low color depth?
<penguin42> josh-l: Load the screenshot up and magnify it or move it about - do you still see the artifacts?
<htrejh> jaunty has some strange bugs in gnome, the menus are too large (popup menus and menus from comboboxes too) and previews do not work in the gnome themeing utility, anyone has the same problem?
<penguin42> htrejh: I haven't noticed any too-large menus - give me an example?
<josh-l> penguin42: yeah i still see the dots
<josh-l> crdlb: it seems exactly like that, that im using low color depth
<josh-l> how can I check
<penguin42> odd
<htrejh> penguin42: the main gnome menus, but it's not too apparent, but for example comboboxes have left padding, strange
<bruce89> htrejh: menus have been made bigger
<bruce89> htrejh: it was a change in GTK+, and it's not a bug
<htrejh> but what about the comboboxes items? its ugly
<bruce89> GtkComboBox uses menus
<crdlb> josh-l: does your xorg.conf say DefaultDepth 16?
<htrejh> main menus are ok, but why having left padding in comboboxes?
<htrejh> thats ugly and stupid
<bruce89> feel free to file a bug at bugzilla.gnome.org
<bruce89> htrejh: because of the way GtkComboBox works
<crdlb> err, you don't like that there's a space for the icon?
<htrejh> for example the user switch applet, there is empty space left of the items
<josh-l> crdlb: no, but the xorg.confs are pretty empty these days, i forgot where but that info should be in other files
<weedar> gavintlgold: It might be worth a shot to follow the Installation instructions from http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/ to compile the module yourself
<bruce89> htrejh: it was done to have space for an icon
<crdlb> josh-l: it should use 24 if not specified there
<billybigrigger> it isnt because of the menus, its the dpi being set to 96, which makes the menu's look bigger no?
<crdlb> josh-l: you can check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<josh-l> crdlb: ok its not specified
<bruce89> billybigrigger: no, hang on
<gavintlgold> weedar: i'll try that
<htrejh> billybigrigger: no i changed the dpi to 96 and changed the font size like before
<penguin42> thought font size was flipped back to 96 by default in the last update?
<penguin42> sorry, dpi
<bruce89> http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gtk%2B?view=revision&revision=21745
<billybigrigger> penguin42, yes your correct
<htrejh> bruce89: ok, but feels strange when its a menu without icons
<bruce89> htrejh: less strange than have menus with icons and ones without look different
<dejv_ntb> can somebody have a look at bug #342144 , please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342144 in linux "Fall back to USB 1 if USB 2 is faulty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342144
<crdlb> htrejh: doesn't really seem like a big deal to me ...
<htrejh> bruce89: dont you find the menu from the user switch applet strange?
<bruce89> I find Ubuntu's changes to fusa strange
<penguin42> htrejh: I dunno - it's nice they are kind of symmetric
<htrejh> ok
<josh-l> crdlb: I didnt see anything odd:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/139750/
<htrejh> do you get icon theme previews on gnome? they do not work here!
 * penguin42 would like to find the theme guys - I've got a tiny change I'd like to the themes to speed some stuff up
<bruce89> I don't understand the extra padding on the right hand side
<crdlb> josh-l: (==) intel(0): Depth 24
<josh-l> crdlb: ok so i should be good?
<crdlb> yeah :/
<josh-l> okay i'm nuts then
<penguin42> josh-l: Try looking at your screenshot on another machine; if you still see it then yes, you need a shrink rather than a computer guy :-)
<josh-l> haha
<josh-l> ok I will
<penguin42> if not, it's still possible you have video card problems
<Milos_SD> Where is the configuration file of Keyboard Preferences? :)
<penguin42> Milos_SD: I suspect it's in gconf
<josh-l> penguin42: in that case i would think the problem is with jaunty... since i just installed jaunty
<penguin42> josh-l: Yeh - driver problems can make what appears on the display not match the contents of the video buffer (and hence screenshot)
<penguin42> it's rare though
<gavintlgold> weedar: all the compiles fail with error 2
 * penguin42 had an ATI bug a few weeks ago that turned the entire screen into a checkerboard pattern - it was quite surreal - but the screenshot was fine
<Milos_SD> penguin42, I need that option "Repeat" ... When it is turned on, I have bug in Wow using wine...
<gavintlgold> weedar: patched or unpatched
<penguin42> Milos_SD: SO why do you need to attack a config file rather than the tool - you want to script it?
<Halow> Milos_SD: Just open System>Preferences>Keyboard. Untick the box for repeating.
<Milos_SD> penguin42, I want to set it up as it is on my other PC that has Intrepid :)
<gavintlgold> weedar: so that's about it... I suppose I could try restarting in case something was updated that needed a restart to go in effect..
<penguin42> Milos_SD: Got you - of course it might be the interpretation of the setting that has changed rather than the change
<weedar> gavintlgold: If you didn't get the CVS-version it might be a good idea to try that out. If the patch is very recent it might not be included in the "release"-version anyway
<gavintlgold> weedar: i tried both
<gavintlgold> same error
<penguin42> Milos_SD: Most of the stuff is visible in gconf-editor - but be careful, you can break things in curious ways
<weedar> gavintlgold: rebooting is probably futile, this isn't Windows :-)
<gavintlgold> weedar: even if it's a kernel update?
<gavintlgold> weedar: i haven't updated since I ran my first beta update
<gavintlgold> weedar: scratch updated, replace with reboot
<gavintlgold> ed
<billybigrigger> can anyone point me to a newer/update howto on compiling my own kernel for an amd x2 5000, i found some but are pretty dated, like back to breezy/hoary
<weedar> gavintlgold: do you have kernel-sources installed?
<gavintlgold> weedar: sorry, what would the package name be?
<gavintlgold> weedar: linux-source ?
<weedar> gavintlgold: I think so. Either that or the linux-headers package corresponding to your kernel version
<gavintlgold> i have the linux-headers package, but not linux-source
<gavintlgold> i'll install linux-source
<weedar> gavintlgold: I also belive you'll need the build-essential package. And of course gcc if you don't have it already
<gavintlgold> i have build-essential
<weedar> gavintlgold: If you still receive errors when compiling the module, paste the complete output to a pastebin
<gavintlgold> weedar: http://pastebin.com/mbe256fb
<gavintlgold> weedar: it might be that i should compile in another directory
<weedar> gavintlgold: I doubt it, but I think I'm running out of good suggestions so feel free to try :/
<ultratek> is the xorg-driver-fglrx currently being worked on for support with the hd 4850...becuase if i install this i cann not boot into ubuntu
<gavintlgold> weedar: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<weedar> gavintlgold: Maybe this'll help - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/removal-of-includelinuxconfig.h-file-in-2.6.19-kernel-506363/
<mifritscher> hi
<bluefoxicy> has anyone else noticed severel responsiveness issues under load?
<bluefoxicy> my system refuses to respond A LOT when under minor load (tracker running, etc)
<ultratek> well alot of well now apps dont work yet with 9.04 for me like blender and google earth5.0
<ultratek> new*
<penguin42> bluefoxicy: Yes - tracker really kills it though
<penguin42> bluefoxicy: I think it's mostly when the disc is in heavy use
<_VIM_2> ultratek: theres a googleearth 5 for linux now? O.o
<bluefoxicy> penguin42:  this didn't happen in the last version
<ultratek> yes
<_VIM_2> nice
<penguin42> bluefoxicy: Are you sure ? I remember for at least 2 versions tracker making the machine unusable in the betas
<bluefoxicy> penguin42:  it doesn't take tracker
<bluefoxicy> anything mildly fondling the hard disk will cause xchat/pidgin/gnome-terminal to constantly freeze, and then come back later.
<penguin42> bluefoxicy: I didn't find it that bad - but firefox was really struggingly when tracker was running
<_VIM_2> i think there's a way to set tracker to only run when the system isnt under heavy loads
<bluefoxicy> _VIM_2: doesn't help
<_VIM_2> :(
<_VIM_2> maybe someone posted a bug then :)
<bluefoxicy> right now X isn't updating unless I alt-tab betweenwindows.
<mifritscher> are there any changes to get ntfs-3g 2008.03.8 into jaunty? it has a couple of important bugfixes
<penguin42> _VIM_2: The problem is it's an odd type of load - seaking all of the disc really kills flat out performance
<ultratek> is the xorg-driver-fglrx currently being worked on for support with the hd 4850...because if i install this i can not boot into ubuntu
<DanaG> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winealsa.drv": /usr/bin/../lib32/wine/winealsa.drv.so: symbol snd_pcm_forward, version ALSA_0.9.0rc8 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<DanaG> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"wineesd.drv": /usr/lib32/libesd.so.0: symbol snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate_near, version ALSA_0.9.0rc4 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<DanaG> So, I have no sound in Wine.
<DanaG> =(
<dan457> I've had sound issues with wine for a wile.  More worried about the problem i'm having with the nvidia driver though... I can run wow.exe once then i'm screwed till I reboot.
<dan457> Not feeling brave enough to try the newer on on nvidia's site yet.
<hior> Just installed beta, when i try to add show desktop widget i get: This object could not be created for the following reason: Could not find reuested component: showdesktop
<DanaG> Yeah, non-packaged ones tend to break stuff.
<dan457> Besides kinda ruins testing the one that comes with jaunty
<diablo>  ok i just re-installed ubunto 8.10 and completely wiped xp on my acer aspire one d150 and havent had sound i tried just about everything my sound works only on my headphones :(
<diablo> can anyone help?
<penguin42> you say 8.10?
<TheInfinity> diablo: -> #ubuntu ?
<bluefoxicy> turn your pcm up
<diablo> yes 8.10
<weedar> gavintlgold: Had any luck?
<ikonia> diablo: #ubuntu is the correct channel
<bluefoxicy> open the volume control (double click it) and check your master/wav/pcm/etc etc etc
<gavintlgold> weedar: nope
<uffo> can someone give me correct samba.deb pack that enables that folder sharing in jaunty beta
<gavintlgold> weedar: I've gone through this every time I try a new release
<gavintlgold> weedar: what I need to do is get another webcam... this one's horrible anyway
<bluefoxicy> uffo:  you can't just start sharing folders and it installs for you?
<gavintlgold> weedar: even on windows
<diablo> i type alsamyxer on terminal and evrythhing is turned up but no succes :(
<ShinyLego> Hello!
<penguin42> hi
<ShinyLego> I having problems logging in after installing Kubuntu 9.04 beta.  The Login screen comes up and I type everything in and then it goes black for a few seconds then goes straight back to the login screen.  So, whats qrong with it?
<uffo> bluefoxicy: i want offline deb like i had on 8.10 so it is possible but where i can get correct deb
<penguin42> ShinyLego: Sounds like a graphics driver problem or the like? What's your graphic card?
<ShinyLego> Um
<weedar> gavintlgold: Sounds like a plan, the money it costs will be worth the grief you'll avoid :-)
<penguin42> ok, can you login to it somehow?
<ShinyLego> well, I dont think thats it because it just goes back to the log in screen again
<ShinyLego> I dont know how I could
<penguin42> ShinyLego: Well OK, you could try seeing if Gnome or one of the other desktops help - you could check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to see if there are any X crash messages
<ShinyLego> I've tried booting  it up in kde, gnome and regular kwin or whatever
<ShinyLego> So, theres no other way I can log into it?
<penguin42> well, try hitting ctrl-alt-f1 and see if you get a textual console
<ShinyLego> ok
<uffo> can someone give me correct samba.deb pack that enables that folder sharing in jaunty beta.
<ShinyLego> ok, i did that, now what?
<penguin42> ShinyLego: Have you managed to log in there?
<LordKenTheGreat> Hello.
<LordKenTheGreat> I have a problem with the Jaunty Firefox/Xulrunner package.
<ShinyLego> ok, i lodgged in in the text mode, but how do I log into my actual desktop from there?
<penguin42> ShinyLego: Ah well, the challenge is to find out why your regular desktop breaks - can you copy your /var/log/Xorg0.log.old to somewhere we can all see it?
<LordKenTheGreat> I have filed a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/350584 .
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ShinyLego> I dont know what that is or how to do that, I am a noob
<penguin42> ShinyLego: OK, so probably best not to try Beta's unless you know how to recover from these types of things!
<ShinyLego> =C
<penguin42> ShinyLego: Can you type lspci|grep -i vga   and tell me what it says
<danbeck> So, I
<danbeck> So, I'm up to date as far as 1 hour ago with 9.04.  The sound still doesn't work on my Dell Mini 9 with the netbook remix.  Is there any info about this issue I can read?
<penguin42> danbeck: I don't know - have you checked launchpad?
<LordKenTheGreat> Does anyone know why Firefox is broken out of the box?
<penguin42> LordKenTheGreat: Define broken?
<ikonia> LordKenTheGreat: I don't think it is
<ikonia> LordKenTheGreat: it's been working fine for me
<LordKenTheGreat> It fails to start.
<penguin42> doesn't here - what error do you get?
<LordKenTheGreat> I even tried to update.
<LordKenTheGreat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/350584
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350584 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner-bin crashed with signal 7 while upgading in jaunty" [Undecided,New]
<LordKenTheGreat> Here.
<mister_roboto> LordKenTheGreat: i have seen that behavior on windows when there was one running in the background that failed to shut down properly
<mister_roboto> LordKenTheGreat: are you sure there isn't one already running?
<LordKenTheGreat> I'm sure.
<ikonia> LordKenTheGreat: if you do "ps -ef | grep firefox" do you see a process ?
<ikonia> LordKenTheGreat: also , what happens if you launch it form a terminal ?
<LordKenTheGreat> ikonia: Just the ps process.
<ikonia> LordKenTheGreat: ok, so there isn't a process running, how about from the command prompt ?
<ikonia> (from a shell)
<LordKenTheGreat> And I get no output from the terminal.
<mister_roboto> LordKenTheGreat: how about if you remove ~/.mozilla
<mister_roboto> LordKenTheGreat: sometimes corrupted configs can cause a process to abort on startup
<LordKenTheGreat> No dice.
<penguin42> hmm thats very odd
<LordKenTheGreat> I tried updating the package, and there's a problem with xulrunner.
<penguin42> problem? What does the problem say
<ikonia> LordKenTheGreat: no output at all ? foes it return back to a command prompt ot not give the prompt back ?
<LordKenTheGreat> It returns to the prompt.
<ikonia> LordKenTheGreat: with no other output ?
<LordKenTheGreat> No other output.
<ikonia> most odd
<penguin42> LordKenTheGreat: I'd uninstall all xulrunner, mozilla, firefox etc packages and reinstall them
 * LordKenTheGreat will attach output from apt.
<mister_roboto> LordKenTheGreat: did you try removing (or renaming)  ~/.mozilla?
<LordKenTheGreat> mister_roboto: Yes.
<LordKenTheGreat> If I remove xulrunner, I remove a whole lot of other stuff...
<LordKenTheGreat> How do I just remove that package?
<LordKenTheGreat> And I tried running xulrunner standalone.
<LordKenTheGreat> Bus error (core dumped)
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<ikonia> sounds like there is more going on on your box
<LordKenTheGreat> What do you mean?
<LordKenTheGreat> It's a fresh install.
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> if your getting coredumps that doesn't sound like a nice setup
 * irunongames is away: Gone away for now
<ikonia> !away > irunongames
<ubottu> irunongames, please see my private message
 * LordKenTheGreat is getting fustrated.
<LordKenTheGreat> Can I just remove xulrunner and reinstall without wiping out the  other packages?
<crdlb> a bus error is just a lower level segfault basically
<mister_roboto> crdlb: not really... can be just a data alignment issue
<danbeck> k, no bugs have been reported.
<crdlb> sure
<danbeck> Was working in 8.04 and quite a few sound kernel modules are loaded.
<crdlb> but it's lower level in the sense that the kernel doesn't catch it
<mister_roboto> catch?
<danbeck> lol, this is sad.  If this were a server install, I could fix anything.  I know zilch about getting a desktop running.
<dupondje> Can I get ident running in WINE ?
<mister_roboto> crldlb: the kernel passes the signal to the process like any other signal. what do you mean catch it? do you consider SIGUSR1 a higher level segfault or something?
<mister_roboto> crdlb: just curious what you meant
<penguin42> crdlb: There's very little difference between bus error and segfault; in both cases the kernel may fix them up for some things
<crdlb> :/ I just meant it's a bug in the program that was caught in a different place
<LordKenTheGreat> Note: A vanilla Firefox tarball from Mozilla runs perfectly.
<mister_roboto> LordKenTheGreat: what kinda cpu are you on?
<LordKenTheGreat> P4.
<penguin42> LordKenTheGreat: One of your package installs must be borked
<danbeck> ok, so no bugs abound sound not working for the netbook remix.  Can anyone help me figure out how to trouble shoot this?   What can I check to see what may be going on?
 * LordKenTheGreat is reinstalling xulrunner.
<LordKenTheGreat> danbeck: alsamixer?
<LordKenTheGreat> Check if that works.
<penguin42> danbeck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=DebuggingSoundProblems
<danbeck> thanks, I'll read that
<LordKenTheGreat> And firefox is alive!
<danbeck> That document was very helpul and the problem is fixed.
<danbeck> Thanks a lot penguin42
<penguin42> no problem - what was it in the end?
<LordKenTheGreat> Thank you for helping me fix the xulrunner problem!
<penguin42> LordKenTheGreat: What was it?
<LordKenTheGreat> I have firefox up and running now.
<LordKenTheGreat> Reinstall xulrunner.
<danbeck> Master volume was fine and set correctly, but the external speaker problem was all the way down.  I wonder if it's a bug with the initial settings.  Beyond the keyboard volume control, I haven't set anything.
<danbeck> In the end, it looks like a pebkac problem, but it was the default after the installed
<penguin42> danbeck: Nod
<danbeck> which, ain't right....
<LordKenTheGreat> This is why I like testing betas.
<LordKenTheGreat> It's a learning experience.
<danbeck> gonna submit a usability bug just in case
 * LordKenTheGreat installs Enigform and FireGPG now.
<LordKenTheGreat> And the problem resurfaces.
<LordKenTheGreat> "Couldn't load XPCOM"
<penguin42> what did you do to get rid of it before?
<LordKenTheGreat> And I think I know why...
<LordKenTheGreat> A stinking piece of proprietary software.
<LordKenTheGreat> AKA, the package for my eToken.
<LordKenTheGreat> LibNSS glitches.
<LordKenTheGreat> I guess is .so hell for me.
<penguin42> you have a thing for getting to signed websites or something?
<LordKenTheGreat> I use an eToken.
<penguin42> eToken?
<LordKenTheGreat> And the debian package breaks xulrunner with an nss conflict.
<LordKenTheGreat> It's a hardware encryption device.
<penguin42> ah
<LordKenTheGreat> USB smartcard.
<LordKenTheGreat> The disadvantages of proprietary software.
<penguin42> nod
<LordKenTheGreat> The deb has its own versions of nss.
 * LordKenTheGreat has to give up his eToken support in order to get Firefox working.
<kristian_> i was just wondering if anyone has tested jaunty on a laptop, and burnt a data dvd with brasero/k3b and if verification is successful. :-)
<penguin42> kristian_: It would be unusual for laptops in general to be a problem for something like that - one in particular or all burning to be broken
<kristian_> penguin42 : the problem is that brasero/k3b try to eject tray to clear cache, while laptops have a non motorized tray, both programs can not call back tray.
<penguin42> haha that's funny
<kristian_> did i say something stupid? :-)
<penguin42> no, I take my comment about 'unusual for laptops' back
<kristian_> i see that jaunty will come with a much more updated version of brasero and i had a talk with the author and he said the issues should be better now, 8.10 can only get 0.8.2 brasero via repo.
<kristian_> so if anyone has tested and it works. then yay! :-P
<scream> What is the best desktop application that looks good, and reveals much information about cpu, bandwidth, thruput, diskspace, et cetera?
<Halow> Conky?
<crdlb> conky meets all requirements except for the first :)
<penguin42> kristian_: Well, I can try it if you want - I've got a spare DVD+RW
<Halow> Conky can look really good! ;)
<scream> So just, apt-get conky and I'll have a full configured (or mostly configured) desktop application that will do all this?
<kristian_> penguin42 : only if you have time/can be bothered. no stress. :-)
<penguin42> kristian_: So the test is burn a cd with brasero?
<Halow> scream: It's scriptable. You can look around the forums. There's at least one massive "post your conky script and screenshot" thread.
<scream> k
<kristian_> penguin42 : basically yes, burning a cd/dvd with brasero and see if brasero is able to clear cache without ejecting tray, or giving an option for user to insert tray manually and then clicking "continue" to verify. or something along those lines.
<penguin42> kristian_: OK, are there any options I need to check before I tell it to burn?
<kristian_> penguin42 : there is an option after you have added files to burn and click "burn" you can check out "properties" and deselect "eject tray". since i hopefully brasero should be able to clear cache and manage to verify without ejecting tray. at least that is what i hope.
<vistakiller> geia
<penguin42> kristian_: OK so you want me to deselect eject-after-burning and hope it should all just work ?
<josh-l> hey anyone know how to get rid of the damnable bean on the top right corner of the desktop that just reapeared in jaunty?
<vistakiller> ops sorry wrong chat
<josh-l> kde
<penguin42> kristian_: Well, it says success
<kristian_> penguin42 : good! :-) thanks!
<penguin42> kristian_: Although I had a different problem - it didn't really want to eject
<kristian_> penguin42 : well, didnt you deselect eject tray?
<penguin42> yeh, but I mean after I finished
<penguin42> I did an erase and then tried to eject and it wouldn't eject
<kristian_> penguin42 : ah! hmmm, that setting only effects that it shouldnt eject inbetween burning/verification. after both are done, you can just manually open tray?
<kristian_> :-)
<penguin42> it didn't want to
<penguin42> it eventually did after much prodding - I thought I'd have to attack it with a paperclip
<kristian_> :-P
<kristian_> oh!
<exco> is there a bug in network manager, that the manual settings don't get applied?
<kristian_> maybe it was still verifying?
<penguin42> no, don't think so - it had finished, said it was ok, then I got on did an erase, it seemed happy with that
<kristian_> hmmm.
<kristian_> at least it manages to verify properly now.
<penguin42> nod
<Ienorand> exco: something like bug 284377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377
<kristian_> one step further in the right direction, once jaunty becomes widespread im sure some smaller bugs will come, but its better than before. :-) thanks for testing.
<Ienorand> exco: here is further discussions and ways to disable net-manager to make things work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963335&page=1
<TheFuzzball> How do I log in to my Ubuntu box from Windows when my Ubuntu does not use SSH/Telnet?
<RAOF> TheFuzzball: VNC?
<RAOF> But you'll need to set it up, obviously.
<XenoPhoenix> TheFuzzball, With difficult, VNC would be your best bet or but a sshd or telnetd on the Ubuntu box.
<XenoPhoenix> put*
<XenoPhoenix> as RAOF says though you'll need to setup VNC too.
<TheFuzzball> I don't have access to the box :(
<TheFuzzball> So I can't install anything on it :D
<XenoPhoenix> Then you might be in trouble, someone else might have ideas but I think you might be stuck there :)
<TheFuzzball> Oh well, I will have to kick my sister off it then :D
 * irunongames is back.
<Megarain> Any fixes for the random lack of pidgin nofitications?
<nacho> is anybody able to reproduce this bug?
<nacho> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=576766
<ubottu> Gnome bug 576766 in Plugins "Configuring "Draw Spaces" crashes Gedit" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
 * penguin42 looks
<Megarain> Unable to test ATM, will try to take a look when I get a chance
<penguin42> nacho: I don't seem to have a 'draw spaces' in the preferences->plugins tab
<nacho> penguin42, install gedit-plugins packages
<penguin42> nacho: Hmm it's not quite repeatable
<rww> nacho: I just reproduced it.
<nacho> rww, did you? so you just pressed in the configure dialog and it crashed?
<httpdss> hi! ...i upgraded a time ago from intrepid to jaunty and very pleased about it. i need some feedback on the bootchart im getting cuz i feel i'm getting lots of processes on the boot process that dont have to be there. here is the image taken from bootchart http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ck917alb/ktopjaunty200903286.png ... any suggestions to reduce boot time
<httpdss> ?
<penguin42> nacho: Yes  but not every time
<rww> nacho: pressed the first textbox and it crashed, yes
<XenoPhoenix> Megarain, Not experiancing that at the moment?
<nacho> weird, could you attach your backtraces?
<nacho> to the bug
<Megarain> Experiancing what?
<XenoPhoenix> Megarain, lack of pidgin notifications
<Megarain> Expereincing currenctly.
<nacho> and could you put which plugins do you have activated?
<Megarain> All plugins are set to default.
<nacho> ah! and the version of your packages, gedit, gedit-plugins and gtksourceview
<penguin42> ok
<rww> nacho: I don't have debug symbol packages installed, and my connection sucks right now, so no. Sorry :(
<nacho> I'm wondering why I can't reproduce here
<Megarain> Nacho, you're not talking to me, are you.
<nacho> Megarain, no
<Megarain> Didn't think so. Sorry for any confusion caused.
<httpdss> oh and by the way, can anyone explain me why i get a process called "collector" after the "init" process, and most of the charts i see have busybox :S is that a migration problem ?
<rww> httpdss: I have both of those processes on a fresh Beta install =/
<rww> dunno what collector is, but busybox is the shell used during init, I think
<penguin42> nacho: There you go, comment and backtrace added
<httpdss> rww, can you upload your bootchart so i can compare it with a fresh install ??
<rww> httpdss: oh, collector is a bootchart process
<nacho> great, thanks penguin42
 * httpdss is wondering why busybox doesnt show up
<rww> httpdss: http://imagebin.org/43501 is the first one I have. I think the only thing I'd done at that point is install boinc-client, so apart from that, it should be vanilla.
<httpdss> rww, great thx !
<rww> oh, wait, I don't have busybox on there. I was thinking of another bootchart.
<rww> I guess fresh Beta doesn't have busybox. collector is there, though, obviously.
<httpdss> rww, 16 seconds !!! i'm way away from that :S
<rww> httpdss: It was down to 12 seconds with 2.6.29 a few days ago :)
<thiebaude> i cant wait until bug 304871 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<penguin42> thiebaude: I haven't had that one - but I have had a bunch of weird X crashes
<thiebaude> penguin42: do you have an intel graphics card
<penguin42> nod, 945
<thiebaude> i have the old i815
<httpdss> rww, damn it gotta put some hands on the boot process ... are you using ext4 on that computer ??
<rww> httpdss: with the 2.6.29 one, yes. With the one whose bootchart I just gave you, no.
<scream> Has the fglrx (ati) issue been fixed in Jaunty yet?
<crdlb> scream: there is a working fglrx for r600 and r700
<scream> k
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-29
<bsnider> crdlb, a working fglrx? that's a contradiction in terms
<ckwalsh> I'm wondering, what is the current situation with Jaunty.  Is it in a state where I could run a reasonably stable ftp/web/mysql server, or should I wait?
<ckwalsh> And will there be an upgrade path from this beta to the final release?
<penguin42> I wouldn't use it for a server yet - stuff is getting fixed still quite rapidly
<ckwalsh> This wouldn't be a production server, just a small development environment
<ckwalsh> but you suggest waiting?
<penguin42> it'll probably work for something like that - but there are various known problems; e.g. there are some older Intel graphics cards that are no-go at the moment if you need graphics, and I think there are some who have had serious ext4 issues - if you use it
<ckwalsh> I think I'll stick with Intrepid then
<Linkin> hello!!
<Ienorand> Is anyone else having problems with nvidia drivers? When installed they fail to load completely and I get dropped to low graphics/recovery modes
<Linkin> i am having arabic symbols in my Username and password prompt
<Linkin> i dont know why
<Linkin> can someone help me with this?
<Linkin> it happened right after i rebooted from an udate
<ryanakca> What happened to the fuse module in jaunty?
<QPrime> Linkin: same thing here.  I played around with the locale from a (cd image boot) settings a bit but got nowhere.  because this was just a VM install I simply reinstalled - it wasn't worth investigating it too deeply for me - but it sounds like a wider issues that might need looking into.
<Linkin> QPrime: o mana that sucks    i would have to reinstall
<Linkin> im downloading the iso right nw
<QPrime> Linkin: you might not have to.  take a look in the forums to see if there is a resolution... but remember this is alpha/beta so things will break. :(  In my case it was just far easier for me to re-install than to spend the time looking for an answer.
<jamiejackson1> i'm no amarok expert, but i can't get it to make any sound, though the songs are playing. is this a know issue?
<penguin42> just amarok - are you getting any other sound?
<J-a-k-e> hey, is there anyone here able to tell me if sound quality in ubuntu is up to scratch compared to windows?
<bruce89> quality
<bsnider> J-a-k-e, impossible question to answer
<bsnider> what sound card?
<J-a-k-e> sorry I should have specified I have a creative x-fi gamer card
<bsnider> there is no linux support for that chip
<bsnider> so i guess the answer is no
<jamiejackson1> i get sounds from sound tests in the sound gui, penguin42
<penguin42> jamiejackson1: And are you mostly running gnome or kde?
<jamiejackson1> gnome
<J-a-k-e> The card works fine on 8.10 if you install the linux drivers off the creative site
<penguin42> jamiejackson1: Nod; I suspect amarok isn't using pulseaudio and is using something else that isn't playing nicely with it - I'm sure it can be made to though
<J-a-k-e> they're the best drivers I've come across so for most users this would be fine but I find things just sound well.. flat compared to windows
<jamiejackson1> penguin42: i'm not using pulseaudio, btw. i haven't had luck with pulseaudio on the two systems i've tried it on. i'm using alsa from the sound console
<J-a-k-e> *& for most users
<bsnider> the drivers off the creative site are a bad joke
<penguin42> jamiejackson1: Nod; hmm I wonder if amarok knows that?
<bsnider> audigy cards work well
<jamiejackson1> penguin42: i'll poke around to see if i can find its settings for that, if it's got em
<J-a-k-e> tru but clarity is twice what I get if I just install alsa or oss4
<bsnider> J-a-k-e, i'm not sure where this conversation is supposed to go. a good driver is not going to materialize out of thin air. if you want good sound, go with an old audigy or an asus xonar. period.
<jamiejackson1> i see no settings for sound architecture, penguin42
<billybigrigger> anyone here have lm-sensors installed?
<clarkeo> hi i have a problem, I reinstalled jaunty in the process forgetting that my home directory was encrypted and now i cant access my files! any hints i know you are supposed to have your login password and someother key that is stored in a file but my root directory was formatted so that is gone and i need to know if there is a way around that?
<PhotoJim> well I'm getting 70 kBps installing Celestia... that is reasonable speed for 3G if not optimal
<J-a-k-e> bsnider: So you're saying in this case my problem is a creative related driver Issue & if I had an asus or m-audio card for example music in ubuntu would sound as good as music in windows?
<PhotoJim> oops, sorry, wrong window
<bsnider> J-a-k-e, i don't know about m-audio, but absolutely. linux sound in general is in absolutely horrendous shape
<bsnider> you can do tons of stuff in vista with effects and dts-connect and so on that you can't do in linux
<billybigrigger> can someone who has lm sensors installed run sensors and tell me what they're -5V output is?
<J-a-k-e> I'm not too worried about effects, I've just got a 2.1 system (2 channel stereo connected to the front audio jack, and bass redirect to a separate active sub connected to the subwoofer audio jack)
<bsnider> i wouldn't expect a good x-fi driver for at least a year, and that's being optimistic
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> where can i specify DNS servers in jaunty please
<J-a-k-e> ah well, I've been meaning to upgrade at some point anyway. You wouldn't happen to know what sort of support an asus xonar card has, are we talking just the basic driver or is it possible to control a multichannel speaker setup?
<bsnider> ActionParsnip, /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> ok well the file isnt there, do I manually create it?
<ActionParsnip> i was aware of the file, i just saw it missing and figured it was a "feature"
<bsnider> of course it's there
<scream> I have subscribed to Ubuntu bug mail, let us hope it is low-moderate volume. :)
<bsnider> they're going to send you insects in the mail?
<RAOF> scream: You mean... bug mail for all ubuntu packages?
<RAOF> ActionParsnip: If you're using network-manager (and you probably are), System->Preferences->Network Connections, and select the connection you'd like to edit :)
<RAOF> scream: If you've subscribed to all Ubuntu bug mail, "low volume" is not the word I'd use to describe it :).
<scream> RAOF, all packages.
<jamiejackson1> neither amarok nor youtube are producing sound, though the sound console tests work. any ideas?
<RAOF> scream: Expect ~1K emails/day, then.
<jamiejackson1> i think probably no sound apps are working but the sound test
<scream> RAOF, I set an email filter and have adjusted the disk space quotas accordingly.  If there were a way to subscribe to only new bug reports, I do that instead.
<scream> :)
<jamiejackson1> what's a super simple sound test i can do, with a known good file. like where is the ubuntu login bongo drum file/
<darthanubis> <jamiejackson1> prefs>sound?
<bruce89> /usr/share/sounds/blah
<jamiejackson1> thx, darthanubis, but that's the only thing that seems to be *working*
<darthanubis> all the sounds are in system>prefs>sound
<jamiejackson1> oh, okay
<darthanubis> well play an mp3 file?
<erichj> so the intel video drivers are going to suck for jaunty even after final, correct?
<RAOF> erichj: Depends on what you mean by 'suck', I think.
 * crdlb thinks the answer is yes :/
<jamiejackson1> darthanubis: what's supposed to happen in prefs>sound with those sounds that are listed?
<RAOF> I belive the decision has been made to not enable UXA by default, which will mean a lot of people hit EXA performance regressions, I think.
<crdlb> but you'll be able to use UXA at your own risk
<PhotoJim> erichj: to some degree, yes.  Windows drivers for Intel video are not all that great either at the moment.
<jamiejackson1> are you supposed to be able to double click them or something, darthanubis? (i can't tell)
<bsnider> there won't be any pixmap acceleration through uxa
<erichj> RAOF: I used to be able to play 3d games and now I can't. even with UXA performance is the worst it's ever been. I have to dual-boot windows now just to play games
<RAOF> erichj: That sounds like your drivers are just broken, not sucky :)
<crdlb> 'glxinfo | grep -i renderer'
<darthanubis> exa and uxa is for ati drivers and nothing sound related no? And do you not see the "play" button on the sound tab and the test button onthe devices sound tab? Those are for checking sound. Try a little hard my man.
<bsnider> RAOF, how's the nouveau driver working for newer hardware?
<erichj> Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
<RAOF> bsnider: Should be working reasonably well.  You'll get Xv and EXA as long as you enable an XRENDER based compositor, too.
<RAOF> bsnider: Give it a whirl!  I've just uploaded a new snapshot with a bunch of nv5x fixes.
<bsnider> randr?
<RAOF> Of course.
<djcip> running the latest on my Fujitsu 5010 - everything is supported but my wacom screen - how can i get the drivers and get x.org configure properly
<RAOF> If you feel like building the drm module from a branch of libdrm git, you can even get kms.
<bsnider> it has progressed a lot in 6 months then
<RAOF> bsnider: For nv5x I think, yes.
<jamiejackson1> okay, so ogg/wav files in /usr/share/sounds play fine in mplayer, so sound isn't completely hosed on the system. however, youtube and amarok make no sound. any ideas?
<bsnider> is it picked automatically if i wipe out xorg.conf?
<RAOF> No.  X will still auto-select nv if you have no xorg.conf.
<jamiejackson1> darthanubis: exa and uxa is for ati drivers and nothing sound related no? And do you not see the "play" button on the sound tab and the test button onthe devices sound tab? Those are for checking sound. Try a little hard my man. <-- i tried that, but since i've got no sound, i didn't know if i ws doing it wrong, or if sound was just hosed for those. are your play buttons grey, btw?
<RAOF> But all you'll need is Section "Device" Driver "nouveau" EndSection
<darthanubis> jamiejackson1, my sounds works finally
<darthanubis> after last nights upgrades
<jamiejackson1> i'm up to date :(
<darthanubis> jamiejackson1, I dount you should be beta testing
<darthanubis> doubt
<Polygon89> guys, i borked apt. How do i fix? my output: http://pastebin.com/m1215975f
<darthanubis> many here have no busines running beta
<holdenss> then why are you on this channel then?
<darthanubis> at the very least you must know how to fix X and apt if they brak on you
<bruce89> darthanubis: always the same
<Polygon89> darthanubis, well then mr expert, tell me how to fix it =)
<darthanubis> bruce89, I know, every release its the same thing
<Polygon89> apt-get -f install does not work.
<darthanubis> Polygon89, nice try
<bruce89> wow, a lot of old kernels
<jamiejackson1> i thought lots of beta testers was a good thing
<bruce89> Polygon89: get rid of the old kernels for starters
<Polygon89>  my /boot is the same for intrepid and jaunty
<Polygon89> so the old kernels boot intrepid, the newer ones boot jaunty.
<darthanubis> The topic used to specifically tell users to NOT try the pre release if those two major components you could not fix on your OWN
<holdenss> why can't we all be a little patient? haha
<Ampelbein> Polygon89: paste /var/run/grub/menu.lst.ucf-new to pastebin please
<MTecknology> What's a really light weight text editor w/o running cli?
<jamiejackson1> pico's a low learning curve clione, MTecknology
<PhotoJim> MTecknology: I don't know.  the shell-based ones are easy enough to use, particularly pico.
<Doctor_Nick> gedit
<darthanubis> jamiejackson1, your not a "tester" though. You are a "user". Big difference. Testers can do basic google searches for pre-existing bugs.
<jamiejackson1> oh, sorry, MTecknology, thought you wanted cli
<Polygon89> Ampelbein, http://pastebin.com/m5ae21986
<darthanubis> MTecknology, nano
<MTecknology> darthanubis: you missed the gui - cli isn't really gui
<bruce89> Polygon89: get rid of the old kernels for starters
<darthanubis> oh, sorry, MTecknology, thought you wanted cli
<puetzk> MTecknology: I mostly use gvim (the GUI version of vim) - but it's still a keyboard-driven editor at heart
<Polygon89> again, i dont want to get rid of them cause they boot intrepid......there is nothing wrong with them being there for now.
<darthanubis> MTecknology, mousepad
<Polygon89> the whole problem was that i accidently clicked 'cancel' when debconf asked me what i wanted to do with menu.lst when configuring some linux package
<djcip> anyone have any experience with tablet pc, wacom, and ubuntu - and could help me out getting my tablet pc tablet function to work?
<Polygon89> so it left it unconfigured and fucked up apt
<bruce89> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<MTecknology> darthanubis: thanks :)
<darthanubis> np
<Polygon89> so......yeah i cant figure out how to fix that
<puetzk> Polygon89: dpkg --configure -a will run any pending configure scripts
<puetzk> or you can give a specific package instead of -a
<Polygon89> that worked puetzk thanks.
<bsnider> update-grub should refresh menu.lst
<jamiejackson1> darthanubis: jamiejackson1, your not a "tester" though. You are a "user". Big difference. Testers can do basic google searches for pre-existing bugs. <-- i suppose you're right. i often don't know when some (presumed) bug i've got matches with an arcane bug report
<Polygon89> bsnider, the whole problem was that linux-generic was left unconfigured cause i accidentally pressed cancel.
<Polygon89> bsnider, so all the linux packages that depended on that didn't get installed, etc etc
<ethana2> title bar icons are offset in jaunty
<ethana2> it cuts off the rightmost pixels
<ethana2> looks horrible
<ethana2> at least, this is dust sand
 * ethana2 tries other themes
<holdenss> not for myself it doesn't
<crdlb> yeah, it's a bug in that theme
<ethana2> confirmed, darkroom works fine
<ethana2> crdlb: so you've seen it before then?
<Polygon89> take a screenshot and bug report it
<ethana2> Polygon89: sounds like it may have already been reported
<bruce89> Polygon89: have you got rid of all the old kernels
<crdlb> nah, I forgot to :)
<crdlb> well, somebody else might have
<ethana2> hmm
<Polygon89> bruce89, after jaunty gets released im going to do a fresh install over intrepid anyway, i don't want to risk making intrepid unstable just yet.
<ethana2> I alternate
<ethana2> I have two ext3 partitions..
<holdenss> ethana2, try this theme https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty/Impression/
<bruce89> Polygon89: you have 2 partitions
<Polygon89> bruce89, but everything in intrepid is tested against the kernels that were released during its cycle. its not tested against the newer ones, so therfore, i am going to leave them.
<ethana2> eww
<bruce89> Polygon89: I still don't know what you're doing, you have 2 partitions, one Intrepid, one Jaunty?
<ethana2> holdenss: it separates different parts of windows
<ethana2> aside from widgets, the entire window should be one solid color
<ethana2> that color should reflect whether its in focus
<ethana2> and should be draggable
<ethana2> blurred translucency would be a good choice for that region
<Polygon89> bruce89, i have 5 partitions over 2 disks. One hard drive, which usually holds a stable linux release, has /boot , /home, / and my swap space
<Polygon89> bruce89, on a second disk, i have jaunty installed over it, and it uses the same /boot and swap space as the first install
<bruce89> I see
<Polygon89> so therefore, to prevent things breaking in intrepid, i just leave them =)
<bruce89> but even then, you should only have one kernel installed in Intrepid and one in Jaunty
<holdenss> ethana2, if you say so, but love that theme in jaunty at the moment
<bruce89> and a shared /home is the way to misery
<Polygon89> bruce89, eh yeah you are right, but im lazy =P
<Polygon89> i don't have a shared home. they are separate.
<bruce89> Polygon89: not really that difficult, just go into aptitude and remove the obselete packages
<Polygon89> =P
<ali1234> Polygon89: maybe you know this, but grub-update is trying to change the menu.lst so that your intrepid kernels boot with the jaunty partition as root
<Polygon89> ali1234, yeah i know, i jsut had to edit menu.lst to correct the UUID'S of the older kernels to point to intrepid
<Polygon89> its because i have it installed on a different disk, apparently grub-install doesn't like it when that happens
<ali1234> right
<holdenss> you all experiencing heat issues with jaunty beta?
<Polygon89> not me.
<PhotoJim> my netbook runs as hot with Jaunty as it does with XP.
<holdenss> for laptops i was referring to i mean
<Polygon89> still fine here.
<KD7SPO-rod> My Dell Inspiron E1705 is running fine
<holdenss> could be just the macbook then, other mac users were talking about this issue
<ali1234> holdenss: ati graphics? i heard some people complain about a new driver that runs the GPU hot, but i don't know anything more about it
<PhotoJim> my netbook is a laptop, it's just a tiny laptop.
<ali1234> i don't even know if that driver is in ubuntu or not
<holdenss> it uses the nvidia 180 dirver
<puetzk> holdenss: just installed on a Macbook 1,1, seems to be working
<ethana2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/350693
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350693 in ubuntu "Dust Sand theme translates window menu button icons a few pixels to the right, cuts them off" [Undecided,New]
<holdenss> im using macbook 5,1
<Polygon89> id rather have a overheating gfx card rather then one that makes the kernel panic >.>
<Polygon89> (which mine is currently doing)
<ethana2> Get nVidia, you can have both!
<ali1234> i wouldn't... seen too many laptops where the GPU desoldered itself from the motherboard
<Polygon89> i do have nvidia =P
<ethana2> oh, I'm sorry
<ethana2> ---I should have known
<Polygon89> so right now im rocking the VESA graphics or whatever
<bsnider> no nvidia kernel panics
<ethana2> bsnider: ?
<holdenss> im confused what you mean get nVidia, is there two varriants?
<puetzk> ali1234: wow. I can top that though; my old Voodoo2 once discolored the PCB of the network card in the next slot :-)
<bsnider> nvidia's blob doesn't lockup the kernel
<puetzk> (and killed it, of course)
<Polygon89> well my brothers nvidia card literally blew up.
<Polygon89> bsnider, on my machine it does.
<Polygon89> and i even have a picture of it: http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/6637/videocardbx3.jpg
<bsnider> which version?
<Polygon89> the one in the repos.
<Polygon89> 180.37
<Polygon89> causes random lockups, when i removed it i no longer get the lockups
<ali1234> Polygon89: just replace those burst caps, i bet it would work again :)
<Polygon89> ali1234, its sitting on my dresser right now, it would be fun to try if someone could tell me how =P
<bsnider> try a newer card than that. you won't have vdpau with that
<ali1234> Polygon89: badcaps.net
<holdenss> i used the hardware drivers to activate the 180 driver which was recommended, it also had some other one like 178
<Polygon89> bsnider, i have a 9800 gtx. its plenty new.
<bsnider> that card is a 7600
<Polygon89> that is the card that blew up.
<Polygon89> which was my brothers
<Polygon89> the video card in this \/ machine right now has a 9800 gtx.
<Polygon89> and ill check it out ali1234  =)
<bsnider> itmight be bad hardware. i've never once had a hard lockup with this card in over a year of use
<holdenss> anyone else here using macbook 5,1?
<Polygon89> its not bad hardware, because under intrepid and under vista it works fine.
<bsnider> oh, it works under intrepid. that's different
<Polygon89> im not sure what the problem is. im using 180.37 in both intrepid and jaunty, but it causes hard lockups in jaunty.
<bsnider> have you tried the .41 driver, or the 185.13 driver?
<puetzk> Polygon89: not very hard, 2 wires each. Just get make sure you note the polarity as you take the old ones off
<Polygon89> i haven't yet, i have been meaning to.
<puetzk> (if they were electrolytic ones)
<Polygon89> puetzk, i shall get my brother to help me....the hilarious thing is that like 5-6 of those caps all went at once.
<puetzk> Polygon89: likely one failed short and took the others with it
<Polygon89> hmm.
<dan457> Anyone had problems reading DVD after the last couple days of updates?
<MTecknology> 111 updates...
<MTecknology> wow
<puetzk> Polygon89: given the timeframe, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague
<Polygon89> puetzk, yeah 2000-2007 is a pretty wide timeframe =P
<puetzk> Polygon89: yay for industrial espionage
<Polygon89> yeah for real.
<Polygon89> quoted: faulty capacitors have even been reported to pop or explode forcefully.
<Polygon89> my brother said it sounded like firecrackers were going off in his computer
<Polygon89> so...yeah thats the problem xD
<combatwombat_nz> Hi, where should I register hardware error messages for Jaunty?
<Tekno> launchpad ?
<dan457> Both computers I updated today cannot read commercial dvd's now.  Normal disk read/burn ok.  :-(
<dan457> Off to the forums to see if anyone else has run into this....
<Polygon89> do you have libdvdcss installed dan?
<Polygon89> from medibuntu?
<dan457> Ya, been watching movies and ripping them for some time now.
<Polygon89> can you watch dvds from vlc?
<dan457> Oh ho ho, just checked synapic and it's not installed anymore.
<holdenss> lol
<Polygon89> =)
<dan457> And I cannot install it.  :-(
<Polygon89> do you have the medibuntu repo added?
<dan457> Ya, but it might have been removed in an update.  I'll add it again.  going to have to watch what the updater is doing more closely....
 * bruce89 can play DVDs in Totem
<bruce89> no medibuntu or anything
<Polygon89> commercial dvds? encrypted?
<Polygon89> cause that means that ubuntu is shipping a dubious library by default =P
<dan457> ok, re added medibuntu and reinstalled libdvdcss.  should be good now.
<kindofabuzz> about to do an upgrade to jaunty from Intrepid. I have Python 3.1 installed from source in Intrepid and I know that 3.1 comes with jaunty. Will I have conflicts? how can I uninstall the source buid?
<kindofabuzz> 3.01 i mean
<bruce89> no, you need to install libdvdcss2 and gst-blah-ugly
<Polygon89> kindofabuzz, i think doing a sudo make uninstall should do it
<Polygon89> and i would just in case
<kindofabuzz> Polygon89, since i deleted the source will that even work?
<dan457> Good Idea... better make sure all my gstreamer stuff is still correct
<bsnider> no it won't work
<bruce89> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<kindofabuzz> hmm what can i do?
<Polygon89> kindofabuzz, you can download the source again and then trying it.
<bsnider> it was probably installed to /sr/lib/python
<kindofabuzz> yeah i'll just re-d/l it and try make uninstall
<bruce89> kindofabuzz: that'll not work
<kindofabuzz> bruce89, what can i do then?
<bruce89> kindofabuzz: if you install something from source, keep the source until you uninstall it
<kindofabuzz> just hope jaunty overwrites it?
<bruce89> it won't
<Polygon89> i think it will run into problems
<kindofabuzz> bruce89, well the src is gone
<Polygon89> it might...
<Polygon89> won't it throw an error if it tries to install something over something else?
<bruce89> kindofabuzz: well, it won't be possible to uninstall it
<kindofabuzz> i guess i'll just keep the source install, jaunty doesn't install 3.01 by default does it?
<bruce89> no
<kindofabuzz> ok cool
<Polygon89> and now i just found an annoying bug.....the audio preview on sound files doesn't stop when your no longer hovering over the music file.
<kindofabuzz> anyone done a update-manager -d from intrepid yet? any problems?
<bruce89> I don't think Python's build system actually supports uninstalling
<Polygon89> if your scared of it failing, you can just do a backup and do a fresh install
<bsnider> is that an ironic statement?
<kindofabuzz> another question, i have pulse totally uninstalled and was wondering when i upgrade will it be all enabled again? i mean i want it to be just to try out pulse in jaunty. or will it keep my current settings?
<Polygon89> it should install pulse audio and all that again.
<kindofabuzz> Polygon89, just did a clone of all the partitions =)
<holdenss> is there a major difference between ext3 or and ext4?
<Polygon89> and i personally think its worth having in.
<bruce89> Polygon89: WORKSFORME
<bsnider> holdenss, no, there are a lot of major differences, which should be called improvements
<Polygon89> huh? i meant i think pulseaudio is good =)
<kindofabuzz> holdenss, all i know is that ext4 is supposed to be faster, there may be other differences
<bruce89> Polygon89: with regard to totem-audio-preview
<Polygon89> it has always worked well for me. it makes it so i can use my mic =P
<puetzk> anyone else seeing visual corruption of the cursor on ati (M5P/X1600) in jaunty? it seems to be happening in vertical strips down the screen, reminiscent of a dotclock problem (but only affecting the cursor)
<kindofabuzz> hehe he crashed
<bruce89> "restarting" doesn't sound like crashing
<kindofabuzz> that can just be a default message? /shrug
<kindofabuzz> well i'll be back, gonna shut everything down and run this update. later
<puetzk> holdenss: the two biggies are extent-based allocation and delayed allocation (which is dramatically superior for very large files), and delayed allocation (which helps avoid fragmentation when a file grows gradually)
<bsnider> and quick fsck
<holdenss> puetzk, awesome, i might transition over when jaunty is released at the end of the month
<bsnider> and built-in defragmentation
<puetzk> http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<bsnider> it's not as good as btrfs, but that's not available yet
<scream> What is the bug where we are publishing the workaround for folks using the ati drivers when they shouldbe using the free drivers as a workaround for ati cards?
<ddd707> evening..
<ddd707> has anyone else reported firefox failing to start on live cd?
<scream> I've not seen any chatter on the bugtracker for that...
<scream> can you file a bug against ubuntu and I'll try to reproduce it.
<scream> report the bug number here if you will.
<ddd707> only error reported back is "Could not read application.ini"
<scream> does that cause ff to halt for you?
<ddd707> wont start.
<Psuedo> Greetings
<Psuedo> Does anyone know if the Installation DVD for Ubunut 64-bit includes anything extra apart from language packs?
<scream> Yeah, I would file a bug for that... it can be invetigated.
<scream> investigated
<Psuedo> Does the Installation DVD for Ubuntu 64-bit include anything extra apart from language packs?
<Amaranth> Psuedo: I believe it has most of main on it
<Psuedo> ?
<Amaranth> Psuedo: extra packages
<Amaranth> they aren't installed by default but they are available on the disc for offline use
<Psuedo> ok
<Psuedo> will download it then
<ddd707> reading the forums, things still a bit shaky with  the 64bit environment? (package wise)
<holdenss> 64 bit is working fine here
<digitalpsyko> serious shutdown issues with ssd fellas.
<digitalpsyko> wondering if anyone has the same issues with the shutdown locking up
<digitalpsyko> ?
<Polygon89> there was a post on the jaunty discusson forum about shutdown locking up
<Polygon89> check there
<digitalpsyko> thanks
<digitalpsyko> :)
<gaelfx> why is there no .torrent for UNR or MID?
<komputes> For anyone using Jaunty, can you please explain what is "System > Preferences > Personal file sharing" and where is the centralized utility to manage nfs exports and samba shares?
<maco> komputes: er....i thought that WAS it
<Milosz> what is it that hides the mouse pointer when motion stops?
<Milosz> It's not in Mouse preferences nor is it anything in ccsm it semes
<ripps> I have next to no programming experience, but I really want to learn how to make a plugin for gmpc that allows it to use Gnome dbus mmkeys. But every tutorial on c, c++, vala, and python give me a headach. I don't know where to begin, and I'm getting really frustrated. Is there someplace where I can someone to tutor me on this?
<Hyren> you know absolutely 0 programming?
<JorgeJorgesson> Will 9.04 beta work with my ATI Xpress 200M video card?  I don't care about 3D
<JorgeJorgesson> Anyone?  I'd love to try the beta
<PhotoJim> JorgeJorgesson: I haven't tried it on my machine with that card, but it ought to.
<ripps> Hyren: I have a fair amount of experience in bash scripting and I took a class on Microsoft Visual C++ a while back, but never received good grades in it.
<JorgeJorgesson> PhotoJim: I know they came out with a new 9.3 ati driver and it works awesome in 8.10
<JorgeJorgesson> Just wondering about 9.04
<PhotoJim> JorgeJorgesson: Yep, I have 8.10 on the machine in question.  No troubles at all.
<Hyren> Good grades? That's very little measure of skill (well, a little, it depends)
<Hyren> Like, what have you actually done? just minimal stuff for class?
<ripps> Hyren: the biggest problem is that I just get so frustrated when trying to comprehend code.
<JorgeJorgesson> PhotoJim: well, this really does not matter.  A practice laptop
<PhotoJim> JorgeJorgesson: you can always create another partition and do a parallel installation.
<ripps> Hyren: You know, hello world programs and stuff, but it was easy because alot of it was visual based, not as much code necesary.
<PhotoJim> JorgeJorgesson: (if you have sufficient disk space)
<ripps> brb
<JorgeJorgesson> PhotoJim: Yeah, I could
<JorgeJorgesson> PhotoJim: I like to live on the edge
<JorgeJorgesson> PhotoJim: here we go
<PhotoJim> JorgeJorgesson: Good luck :)
<JorgeJorgesson> PhotoJim: thanks....it will work
<xenile> hey guys i gota program called yakuake its a terminal window that drops down liket he quake command window and well.. sence i upgraded to 9.2b when i use yakuake its slow and choppy when i comes down
<JorgeJorgesson> PhotoJim: fingers, toes, borrowed fingers and toes crossed
<xenile> as its my favorite program ie like it to animate more smoothly how do i fix this?
<crdlb> JorgeJorgesson: on jaunty, your only choice will be the open source radeon driver
<JorgeJorgesson> crdlb: that should get me booted.  Can I not install the 9.3 driver?
<xenile> could someone help me plz this is verry important to me lol
<crdlb> JorgeJorgesson: you can't
<JorgeJorgesson> xenile....question?
<crdlb> JorgeJorgesson: as it doesn't support xserver 1.6
<xenile> yes
<xenile> hey guys i gota program called yakuake its a terminal window that drops down liket he quake command window and well.. sence i upgraded to 9.2b when i use yakuake its slow and choppy when i comes down
<xenile> their :)
<ripps> back
<JorgeJorgesson> xenile, I cannot help,sorry.
<crdlb> xenile: 9.2b of what?
<xenile> ide like the animation to be more smooooth like when i used 10
<xenile> 8.10
<xenile> jaunty
<xenile> i upgraded kubuntu to the beta version
<crdlb> that's 9.04
<xenile> my bad
<xenile> im still nw to it
<xenile> new
<crdlb> could be a regression in your video driver
<crdlb> what GPU do you have?
<JorgeJorgesson> crdlb: ah well,hopefully 2D will be just fine
<crdlb> JorgeJorgesson: 3d should too
<xenile> it worked fine with 8.10
<xenile> so it couldent be my video
<JorgeJorgesson> crdlb: well, if they want testing....here you go!
<crdlb> the open source driver supports (somewhat limited) 3d for everything up to the X1950
<crdlb> ie compiz should work :)
<xenile> you want me to use compiz?
<lifi> fglrx works too
<xenile> and not kwin?
<crdlb> xenile: that wasn't to you
<xenile> oh
<crdlb> lifi: not with his GPU :)
<crdlb> xenile: what does 'lspci | grep -i vga' say?
<xenile> hold on
<xenile> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<crdlb> so it's probably a regression in your video driver, as I said :)
<lifi> crdlb, weird... i got a x700 and it works
<xenile> how i fix that?
<crdlb> lifi: not in jaunty
<lifi> crdlb, yes in jaunty
<xenile> ?
<crdlb> lifi: did you downgrade X?
<lifi> no
<JorgeJorgesson> I'm just too excited to try 9.04...
<crdlb> lifi: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<xenile> ires prety buggy jorge
<xenile> ive sent in 12 reports sofar
<xenile> and ive only had it like half a day
<crdlb> xenile: you can switch to UXA to make the intel driver faster, but it may be unstable
<xenile> u should wate till its finished its not close to production use yet
<crdlb> it's worth a try though
<xenile> ill try
<xenile> how i do that chief?
<lifi> crdlb, i cant right now, could email it later
<JorgeJorgesson> It's an experimental machine...lets see
<crdlb> xenile: in Section "Device" add Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<xenile> section?
<xenile> wheres that
<crdlb> lifi: my client is on irc all the time, so please send me a link when you get the opportunity :)
<crdlb> xenile: oops, in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<lifi> crdlb, will do
<crdlb> forgot that detail
<xenile> ok so what you want me to do?
<xenile> type /etc/x11 etc?
<crdlb> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> and it's case-sensitive
<xenile> whats kdesu mean?
<xenile> says its not found crdlb
<crdlb> you said kubuntu, right?
<xenile> yes 4.2
<crdlb> try kdesudo instead, perhaps
<crdlb> it's like sudo, but for GUI apps
<xenile> ok well that command dosent work
<xenile> any other ideas?
<crdlb> so: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xenile> ok kate is open
<xenile> now what?
<xenile> ok it broke
<crdlb> 'broke'?
<xenile> closed unexpedly
<xenile> ill try again
<xenile> k it opend but theirs nothing typed in their
<xenile> its empty
<crdlb> did you capitalize the X in X11?
<xenile> i coppppy pastd what you typed
<xenile> so if you typed it rite
<xenile> then yes its correct
<jeffwheeler> The new notifications thing is great; what's behind that?
<pwnguin> "behind"?
<xenile> so now what?
<jeffwheeler> As in, what application is handling the layout, etc.?
<crdlb> notify-osd?
<xenile> ?
<JorgeJorgesson> Holy crap...download is one thing....installation is another
<crdlb> xenile: apparently you don't have an xorg.conf ...
<jeffwheeler> crdlb: that appears to be it; thanks
<xenile> indeed
<xenile> what shold i do?
<crdlb> xenile: just to make sure, run: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jeffwheeler> Without any of the special effects (i.e. just the un-optimized nv driver, metacity without compositing, etc.) hovering over the notifications makes them hide entirely, rather awkwardly
<xenile> xenile@Lxt9-i386:~$ ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xenile> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xenile> not sure what that means
<crdlb> xenile: ok, now: wc -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xenile> xenile@Lxt9-i386:~$ wc -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xenile> 0 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xenile> hmm
<crdlb> ok, weird
<xenile> lol
<crdlb> run: sudo dexconf
<crdlb> then you'll have an xorg.conf you can edit
<JorgeJorgesson> Why would they release an upgrade where ATI card holders are left out?
<JorgeJorgesson> That must be 50% of their market
<xenile> xenile@Lxt9-i386:~$ sudo dexconf
<xenile> [sudo] password for xenile:
<xenile> xenile@Lxt9-i386:~$
<crdlb> JorgeJorgesson: what do you mean "left out"?
<xenile> now?
<pwnguin> arg. why's there a line on gnome-panel in the human theme?
<crdlb> R600 and R700 cards are supported by fglrx in jaunty
<crdlb> xenile: now: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> again :)
<xenile> it worked ! XD
<xenile> now what?
<crdlb> xenile: and in Section "Device" add: Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<crdlb> then save
<xenile> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" type that after secton device?
<crdlb> yep, somewhere in that section
<crdlb> between the Section and EndSection lines
<crdlb> below Identifer is fine
<xenile> Section "Device"
<xenile> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<xenile> EndSection
<crdlb> Identifier*
<xenile> corrrrect?
<crdlb> xenile: hit enter before Identifier to put it on its own line
<xenile> Section "Device"
<xenile> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"	
<xenile> Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<xenile> EndSection
<xenile> ?
<crdlb> yes
<xenile> kk
<crdlb> now save and log out
<xenile> done
<xenile> its still slow and chopy
<xenile> when i lower yakuake
<crdlb> "and log out" :)
<xenile> restart coputer
<xenile> kk thanks man
<xenile> brb
<xenile> back :)
<xenile> its still slow and choppy
<xenile> when my terminal window lowers
<lifi> when i maximize a window, it does it over both lcd's (fglrx with dual-head via randr)... does anyone got a idea how to maximize the window only on one lcd?
<xenile> it wasent in 8.10
<xenile> i dont know what to do :(
<xenile> does anyone know why the animation for my yakuake window dropdown is so slow and choppy sence i upgraded to jaunty?
<crdlb> lifi: what does this say?: xdpyinfo -ext XINERAMA | tail -n4
<crdlb> xenile: run: glxinfo | grep renderer
<lifi> crdlb, significant bits in color specification:    8 bits
<xenile> xenile@Lxt9-i386:~$ glxinfo | grep renderer
<xenile> get fences failed: -1
<xenile> param: 6, val: 0
<xenile> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20090114 x86/MMX/SSE2
<xenile> xenile@Lxt9-i386:~$ glxinfo | grep renderer
<xenile> lol
<Jordan_U> xenile: Do you have 3D acceleration?
<xenile> i dunno
<crdlb> lifi: hmm, no xinerama then, that's odd
<xenile> i just installed jaunty but my dropdown for yakuake is slow and choppy
<xenile> it was wicked with the 8.10
<crdlb> lifi: all multihead implementations use the XINERAMA extension to convey to apps where the physical monitors are
<xenile> and it works great in xfce
<crdlb> xenile: seems to be working ok, though I don't know what that fences thing means :/
<lifi> crdlb, you have any idea how to active xinerama? my last tries went to a black screen...
<crdlb> xenile: I guess you could try compiz to see if it's faster
<xenile> i dont likke compiz
<xenile> when ever i run compiz window management things get messed up
<xenile> besides isent compiz a gnome program
<crdlb> lifi: I don't mean the Xinerama you're thinking of
<crdlb> xenile: it is not a gnome program
<xenile> ok il install it and Compiz --replace
<xenile> and see what happpins kk
<lifi> crdlb, i mean the xinerama thing in the ati config tool... thats not what you mean?
<crdlb> lifi: with xrandr 1.2, that command says:
<crdlb> XINERAMA version 1.1 opcode: 151
<crdlb>   head #0: 1024x768 @ 0,0
<crdlb> XRandR 1.2 always provides the xinerama extension, so that it can enable a second monitor at any time
<crdlb> if that's not there, then the XRandR 1.2 implementation in your driver is broken
<lifi> crdlb, so i could try to reinstall the driver?
<crdlb> I guess
<lifi> crdlb, thx :)
 * crdlb would really like to see that log :>
<lifi> crdlb, i have to grep my notebook for that
<lifi> crdlb, im on a radeon hd 3650... wouldnt be much interesting would it? :p
<crdlb> well, it could help with understanding your xinerama problem
<xenile> ok i compiz --replace and it runs alitle better
<xenile> but its still prety chopppy and slow
<xenile> any other windowmanagers?
<xenile> maby i should convert to gnome
<xenile> hey guys how do i make metacity my default window manager perminantly?
<xenile> hey guys how do i make metacity my default window manager perminantly?
<genii> Make it your default session?
<o0Chris0o> anything new about the tracker in jaunty and evolution?
<Mulder> has there been any discussion on whether firefox 3.5 will be the default ff for jaunty, or whether users will need to do the upgrade themselves from the repo
<kindofabuzz> why are there like 3-4 versions of python 3.01 in the jaunty repos? i'm confused on which one to install
<crdlb> python3.0 :)
<kindofabuzz> ?
<kindofabuzz> there's 3.01ubuntu3 and 3.01ubuntu9, and the desciption is the same
<LogicalDash> I want to encrypt just a few folders, using the same on-the-fly technique that I was given the option to use for my entire home folder. How do I do this?
<crdlb> kindofabuzz: err, those are just different versions?
<kindofabuzz> well what's the difference?
<crdlb> one's newer ...
<kindofabuzz> i assume the 9 is newer?
<crdlb> that's a good assumption :)
<kindofabuzz> well why is there two differnet versions of the same release number?
<crdlb> 3.01 is the upstream version and the ubuntuN is the revision of the package
<crdlb> because they changed things in the package, eg patches, build switches, etc
<kindofabuzz> ahh i see
<crdlb> dpkg works under the assumption that the version (+ arch) uniquely identifies the package
<dtchen> (arch provides no differentiation)
<crdlb> ?
<RAOF> foo_1.2-0ubunutu1_i386.deb is the same package as foo_1.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<RAOF> The architecture isn't a part of the identification (which is different to rpm, which is why they have poor-man's multiarch easily).
<crdlb> I see
<crdlb> I don't know much about dpkg, but I just meant that in the sense that you could have a big folder of .debs because the filename is supposed to uniquely identify it
<RAOF> Ah, right.  Yes.  It will identify it in that case.
<kindofabuzz> i don't think the new notification thing is working for me? any way to test it? like rythombox is showing old school notifications
<crdlb> kindofabuzz: is notify-osd installed?
<kindofabuzz> i dunno, i just upgraded to Jaunty, lemme check
<dtchen> right, and make sure notify-osd is running instead of notification-daemon
<kindofabuzz> nope it didn't install, is that a bug then?
<dtchen> (and if you set WINDOW_MANAGER explicitly, you'll hit bug 349047)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349047 in notify-osd "changing gnome window manager breaks notifications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349047
<crdlb> ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<kindofabuzz> so switching to compiz uninstalls it?
<crdlb> so unless you used the dist-upgrade methd and failed to install ubuntu-desktop beforehand, it should have installed
<kindofabuzz> crdlb, i burned the iso and upgraded from there
<kindofabuzz> yeah ubuntu-desktop wasn't installed becaue i uninstalled bluez which uninstalls ubuntu-desktop
<kindofabuzz> wow third-party software tab is all screw up after upgrade, has a bunch of "disabled for jaunty upgrade" and never reverted back to what i had
<crdlb> kindofabuzz: right, you have to do that yourself
<crdlb> presumably since the repo may not even have jaunty packages, and the packages themselves may not be necessary anymore
<topyli> kindofabuzz: they are for intrepid anyway since you set them up before the upgrade. they probably aren't installable
<kindofabuzz> yeah i changed them all back, it even rplaced intrepid for jaunty for my 3-party ones =) just had to uncomment them
<kindofabuzz> one thing i noticed during upgrade, when it got to the menu.list, i hid show side by side to just look at it, and all it had was a forward button, so you couldn't go back and change your mind. that was kind of dumb
<kindofabuzz> hit*
<crdlb> if I know what you're talking about, doesn't hitting forward just give you the choices again?
<kindofabuzz> nope
<kindofabuzz> well i don't know, it may have been at the top and i just overlooked it
<kindofabuzz> but i don't think it was
<kindofabuzz> probably was lol
<kindofabuzz> ok i have 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded. the 1 not upgraded is brasero, i do apt-get dist-upgrade and i get the same thing
<topyli> the indicator applet is somewhat weird: http://server2.jaatiedostosi.com/o_PhlG/Screenshot.png
<chx> hi. I would be happy to help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting -- I have two laptops -- I am wondering though is there a live version of the beta / test ? I need these laptops working... I have a 4GB USB key, though.
<topyli> there are no notifications, so why does it display the evolution mail logo?
<rww> topyli: It does that when pidgin's open too. As far as I can tell, it's saying "look at me! there's an app open that might use me! yay!"
<chx> aaaaah thanks http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/beta/ here.
<topyli> rww: i sure can't come up with any other reason
<kindofabuzz> i don't have that with my pidgin open, or is that part of notify-osd?
<yofel> kindofabuzz: that's the indicator applet, supposed to replace the pidgin icon afaik. Don't use it here though.
<yofel> topyli: it always displays the mail logo. Why I don't know
<topyli> perhaps i should get rid of it :(
<Brinstar> is the fglrx driver supposed to be working on the 9.04 beta?
<rww> Brinstar: if you have a r6xx or r7xx card, yes. Otherwise, no.
<Brinstar> the display is garbled on my x1100
<Brinstar> i dont know what series it is
<Brinstar> ie. r***?
<Brinstar> its probably not one of those tho
<Brinstar> its a bit old now
<crdlb> that's rs482
 * Brinstar afk
<crdlb> it should, in theory, work with the open source driver with 3d
<rww> Brinstar: then fglrx won't work for you any more. AMD dropped support for older cards in their Xorg 1.6-compatible release. Try the -ati driver, it's improved a lot recently.
 * Brinstar no longer afk
<Brinstar> it does work, but the performance is noticeably behind the xp driver, so i assumed the fglrx driver would be the most similar in terms of performance
<Brinstar> its about 30% slower
<crdlb> indeed, it's slower, but there's nothing you can do about that for now
<Brinstar> :-(
<kindofabuzz> is this the correct way to convert to ext4 for jaunty? http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto  anything else i need to know?
<Jordan_U> kindofabuzz: If you are converting / then you will also need to re-run grub-install
<kindofabuzz> Jordan_U, ok thanks. do i need to change fstab too?
 * crdlb strongly recommends not converting an existing fs to ext4
<holdenss> why not?
<kindofabuzz> ditto
<crdlb> seems silly to me, partly because you're introducing a lot more entropy leading to you possibly finding another ext4 bug
<crdlb> and partly because you can't (afaik) use all of the features of ext4 without reformatting
<holdenss> ok i might do a re-install then
<kindofabuzz> not all features, but you get all the performance features, and that's all i really want
<crdlb> "all"?
<crdlb> whatever, I just don't understand the urge to play with filesystems
<kindofabuzz> This will allow you to use many of the in-core performance enhancements such as delayed allocation (delalloc) and multi-block allocation (mballoc), and large inodes if your ext3 filesystem have been formatted with large inodes as is the default with newer versions of e2fsprogs
<crdlb> ext3 may be horrible, but it's quite reliable
<kindofabuzz> taken from the ext4 wiki
<crdlb> well, you can't get extents, can you?
<kindofabuzz> yeah i think you can because do convert "extents" is in the command
<Jordan_U> kindofabuzz: Are you planning on converting to ext4 or mounting ext3 with the ext4 module?
<kindofabuzz> Jordan_U, i guess convert
<kindofabuzz> crdlb, tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/DEV is how you convert
 * crdlb writes that down in his list of commands not to run any time soon :>
<kindofabuzz> NOTE: by enabling the extents feature new files will be created in extents format, but this will not convert existing files to use extents. Non-extent files can be transparently read and written by Ext4.
<holdenss> lol
<kindofabuzz> i assume all this has to be done offline right?
<Jordan_U> kindofabuzz: Yes
<syockit> hmm? i thought I read somewhere you can do it even when mounted...
<Brinstar> if i downgrade to the fglrx driver that did work with this chipset, could i use it with jaunty, or would it be incompatible because of the xorg version?
<Brinstar> (ati x1100)
<rww> Brinstar: it's incompatible
<Brinstar> oh
<Brinstar> i think i will go back to intrepid :(
<holdenss> brinstar, just wait a month :)
<Brinstar> holdenss: why, whats happening then?
<holdenss> full release of jaunty will be out, this is only a beta, expect bugs
<kindofabuzz> well let me go try all this =)
<Brinstar> wont the driver still be incompatible though?
<rww> holdenss: this is a decision by AMD we can't do anything about.
<holdenss> who knows
<Muhammad_Negm1> hello! iam using 9.04 beta and it works just fine! and my ati 2100 for the first time works fine :)
<rww> Brinstar: yes, it will.
<Brinstar> i thought so
<holdenss> ah k
<Muhammad_Negm1> but not using fglrx it's not ready i think
 * Brinstar kicks himself for buying a laptop with an ati card in it
<Brinstar> never again
<Brinstar> rww: in that case, the only choice is to go back to intrepid isnt it?
<Brinstar> to get full acceleration
<Brinstar> and never upgrade :-$
<Brinstar> still its better than xp :)
<rww> Brinstar: If -ati doesn't work for you, then that's correct. Heck, use Hardy, it'll be supported longer =/
<syockit> oh, you can always upgrade when they've finished backporting everything
<holdenss> brinstar, true that!
<Brinstar> hehe
<Brinstar> true about hardy
<syockit> even intrepid had a handful of graphic bugs when it was first released
<Brinstar> never never never buy ati
<holdenss> true about about its better than xp!
<rww> syockit: "ATI dropped support for your card from their non-free driver" isn't really a graphic bug =/
<genii> Hmm "handful"
<syockit> did they really drop support?
<rww> syockit: yes, hence this discussion
<syockit> wow, ati sucks that much? no legacy drivers and whatnot?
<rww> syockit: the free/open source -ati drivers have 3D accelleration for the cards fglrx no longer supports
<rww> theoretically, at least
<Brinstar> rww and syockit: its not up to scratch tho
<Brinstar> i have lost about 30-40% performance
<rww> Brinstar: that depends on the card. It works fine for some people.
<Brinstar> in using the ati driver
<rww> Brinstar: Anyway, it's possible that the -ati driver people will figure things out better and improve the performance before Hardy goes end of life :)
<Brinstar> thats what im hoping rww :)
<Brinstar> its possible
<rww> Brinstar: considering that they've gone from not supporting r6xx at all to having better 2D acceleration for my rv620 than fglrx does, I think it's very possible :)
<Brinstar> really, i didnt know that, i havent kept up with the progress
<Brinstar> thats good to hear
<Moeop> hello and excuse my poor english. I'm using Ubuntu since 7.04 with a motherboard with onboard grafics. It never has been a problem until I upgraded my system 8.04 -> 8.10. xorg.conf was broken, a driver for vesa didn't exist. I had to fix xorg.conf by hand and it did function again. Tying to use a Live-CD I found out, 8.04 did it without problem, but 8.10 didn't run. Any glue, what's the reason?
<Moeop> (I'm afraid i could get in trouble when upgrading 8.10 to 9.04)
<topyli> hmmm my root partition is 100% full. i don't see how that might have happened
<topyli> if anything, i've been removing not installing stuff
<rww> Moeop: Intrepid/8.10 discussion and support is in #ubuntu, not here, thanks.
<rww> ... I think that's the first time I've said that.
<topyli> ah, cached debs
<SwedeMike> rww: well, he's actually asking for something regarding 9.04
<rww> SwedeMike: I totally blanked on the second message there. Thanks for drawing attention to that o.O
<SwedeMike> Moeop: I dont think anyone knows the answer, you have to try with the 9.04 live cd
<popey> Moeop: what video card is it?
<Moeop> of course, I'll do that bevore upgrading SwedeMice
<Moeop> Via,
<Moeop> long time ago I usede openchrome bevore they sayd vesa is allways better
<user___> where can you find the preseeding keyword and options list for jaunty?
<Moeop> rww : all  right, I read it too late, sorry
<chazco> Hi... can someone confirm that wicd is in the 9.04 repositories? (nm doesn't work)
<rww> !info wicd jaunty
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<rww> chazco: consider yourself confirmed
<chazco> Ah great, thanks rww
<tgpraveen> !info empathy jaunty
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 414 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<tgpraveen> !info empathy karmic
<ubottu> 'karmic' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<tgpraveen> !info empathy jaunty-backports
<ubottu> Package empathy does not exist in jaunty-backports
<tgpraveen> !info empathy hardy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 160 kB
<rww> tgpraveen: /msg ubottu info packagename distroname
<Mulder_> hmm, so far the open source ati driver has hard crashed my laptop 5 times. still some bugs to iron out i guess
 * tgpraveen is happy with his nvidia drivers yay
<meoblast001> Mulder_: how about the opensource nVidia drivers?
<meoblast001> how do they run
<meoblast001> :(
<Mulder_> i dont know. i have a radeon x300, not an nvidia
<RAOF> meoblast001: Nicely.  As long as you don't care about 3d, of course.
<meoblast001> Mulder_: do you think if that free software nVidia driver project gets competitive, official nVidia drvers would be removed from the repos?
<meoblast001> RAOF: no one buys an nVidia card and says "i don't care about 3d" :P
<Mulder_> meoblast001, i'm really the wrong person to ask
<meoblast001> oh
<tgpraveen> RAOF: yeah.but if u install the proprietary drivers then u will really love its performance
<RAOF> meoblast001: Laptop users might quite frequently do.
<Mulder_> my guess is no though
<RAOF> tgpraveen: You mean, worse 2d performance and features than the open-source driver?
<Mulder_> we should accelerate everything really. 2d and 3d
<tgpraveen> the latest nvidia drivers in pre-release stage have support for 3.1 opengl support
<meoblast001> RAOF: i mean... there is a group of people reverse engineering nVidia cards and making 3d drivers
<meoblast001> thing is, they don't do 3d yet
<tgpraveen> RAOF: ii hav been using the proprietary drivers for 2 yrs now. and u know u have to give credit to nvidia they have got it right
<RAOF> meoblast001: Right.  That's nouveau.  Current status: better performance than binary drivers on 2d, better features than binary drivers for 2d.
<tgpraveen> even though it is proprietary they update it often and it is the best bet for linux right now
<RAOF> meoblast001: Current 3d status... might work, if the stars align and your card's close enough to a dev's card. :)
<meoblast001> i have a 9600GSO
<meoblast001> which in other words means, compatibility in 15 years.... maybe
<RAOF> meoblast001: Try it now.  My guess is that it'll work.
<meoblast001> RAOF: or 3d?
<RAOF> tgpraveen: Their binary blob is certainly less annoying than fglrx.  It still sucks :)
<meoblast001> i mean.. i'm playing SA2B in an emulator and i dont want to have to stop :(
<RAOF> meoblast001: No.  No 3d.
<RAOF> For any card.  If you want 3d, the nvidia binary driver is your only option.
<meoblast001> RAOF: see :P
<holdenss> its worth it :P
 * meoblast001 cries
<tgpraveen> RAOF: and that is why we use the proprietary one. its an inconvinent fact
 * tgpraveen consoles meoblast001
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.
<meoblast001> tgpraveen: i think my console is ok right now.... but my drivers are not
<SandGorgon> how does one choose the nVidia driver, rather than the open source one ?
<meoblast001> SandGorgon: the idea of 3D
<RAOF> I'm not really suggesting that nouveau is actually a useable driver right now (although I find it to be better than the binary blob).
<meoblast001> SandGorgon: there is no free software driver that does 3D yet
<meoblast001> my mom just told me to go to bed right now.... i told her i just woke up after 14 hours of sleep :P
<meoblast001> yeah... that would be pretty hard
<SandGorgon> meoblast001: umm... I havent yet installed jaunty.. but will I be able to use nVidia drivers? or do I have to jump through hoops to?
<holdenss> what, where do you live?
<meoblast001> US
<meoblast001> it's 4:48 now
<meoblast001> i fell asleep at 2 in the afternoon
<holdenss> why would your mum still be up at that hour?
<RAOF> No hoops.  Same "Hardware Drivers" manager as Intrepid.
<meoblast001> SandGorgon: not sure... i only have Jaunty on my laptop.... with Intel drivers
<SandGorgon> RAOF: oh ok then
<meoblast001> holdenss: she woke up to use the restroom
<RAOF> But you're also quite welcome to try the nouveau drivers; xserver-xorg-video-nouveau :)
<meoblast001> RAOF: can i go back?
<tgpraveen> RAOF: does the nouveau drivers come in the kernel
<tgpraveen> linux kernel?
<RAOF> meoblast001: Yes, of course.  Just 'apt-get install nvidia-glx-180', or whatever to go back.
<RAOF> tgpraveen: No, the drm component isn't in the mainline kernel yet.  We build it from the nouveau-kernel-source, just like the binary driver's kernel shim :)
<meoblast001> RAOF: do i have to uninstall one to install the other?
<RAOF> meoblast001: Yes.  The nvidia binary driver breaks all other X drivers by being installed.
<meoblast001> :/
<tgpraveen> does the kernel have any graphix card drivers?
<RAOF> Installing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau will do that automatically, though.
<tgpraveen> RAOF: ^^
<RAOF> tgpraveen: Depends on what you mean by 'graphics card drivers'.
<meoblast001> this game is angering me
<meoblast001> they say collect 100 rings to win but i can't collect 100 rings
<meoblast001> i keep losing them
<tgpraveen> ati/nvidia/via/intel?
<RAOF> tgpraveen: The kernel has quite a number of DRM modules shipped with it, but they're not graphics drivers as such.  They provide an interface for the user-space drivers (DDX & mesa) to interface with.
<meoblast001> tgpraveen: via?
<tgpraveen> ah so. why not ship the graphix drivers like for intel and nouveau in the kernel
<tgpraveen> via makes graphix cards right
<RAOF> Because the kernel is a crappy place to do virtually everything.
<Mulder_> intel have made the wisest choice
<rww> tgpraveen: yes
<tgpraveen> Mulder_: eht choicre
<tgpraveen> ?
<mariobuntu> mahlzeit!
<mariobuntu> wollte mal fragen ob man jaunty beta schon gut nutzen kann?
<mariobuntu> ^und ob ein sudo update-manager -d   reicht?
<SwedeMike> mariobuntu: english, please.
<Mulder> that time wasnt a hard reboot, but my xsession died,and it dumped me back in gdm
<Mulder> hmmm
<mariobuntu> SwedeMike, sorry
<Mulder> i'm beginning to wonder if it's ati driver or pulse audio
<Mulder> or maybe xserver
<mariobuntu> i use 8.10 in the moment.is jaunty beta good to work at the moment or is it still to buggy.i want to try jaunty.sorry my english is no the best :-)
<Mulder> it's good
<Mulder> watch out if you use radeon though
 * Mulder is having some nasty stability issues
<SwedeMike> but it's still beta, so expect things might break at any time.
<SwedeMike> as it has a couple of times during the alpha process
<mariobuntu> Mulder, no i use nvidia,is a sudo update-manager -d enough for it?
<mariobuntu> SwedeMike, i know :-)
<SwedeMike> I recommend making a full backup before upgrading
<SwedeMike> last time I tried upgrading, things screwed up badly. This was 2 months ago. Fresh install worked better.
<mariobuntu> SwedeMike, should i edit all in the sources.list or is it enough to type sudo update-manager -d   ??
<SwedeMike> mariobuntu: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/12/howto-upgrade-to-jaunty-jackalope.html
<mariobuntu> SwedeMike, :-) ok thx.
<popey> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<popey> generally use update-manager or do-release-upgrade mariobuntu
<mariobuntu> popey, thats what i want to hear :-)
<rww> with a -d on the end for in-development releases
<popey> mariobuntu: it's possible to upgrade via editing sources.list and dist-upgrade, but it's not the recommended path
<meoblast001> hi rww
<rww> meoblast001: hi
<yofel> mariobuntu: make sure you have the ubuntu-desktop or equalent meta-package installed so that you get all the packages you need
<mariobuntu> popey, i know but i did this often in the past.
<mariobuntu> yofel,  ok.no prob my system is not a productive system.
<mariobuntu> ^i hope my english is good enough.
<popey> it is
<meoblast001> hmm
<meoblast001> nouveau isn't in the repos
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau jaunty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.10~git+20090327+f1907dc-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 169 kB, installed size 424 kB
<yofel> it is ;)
<meoblast001> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau intrepid
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau does not exist in intrepid
<meoblast001> ic
<meoblast001> jaunty is only on my laptop
<kholerabbi> hello- does jaunty import emails and contacts into evolution from windows (in installation)?
<kholerabbi> from outlook..
<tgpraveen> kholerabbi: not automatically
<tgpraveen> but u have to go in windows in outlook click export
<tgpraveen> and then save the exported files somewhere
<tgpraveen> then in evolution go
<tgpraveen> in iumport and then select the .pst folders etc
<tgpraveen> and u should be ready to go.
<kholerabbi> OK.. thanks
<kholerabbi> how come it's not automatic - like other settings that are imported?
<tgpraveen> so guys what are u waiting for in karmic koala? now that we have reached beta in jaunty
<tgpraveen> kholerabbi: well this feature was introduced in jaunty only so maybe in future versions..
<kholerabbi> :P fair enough
<tgpraveen> i am waiting for a2dp support which is in roadmap of gnome 2.28,also ext4 would be much more stable
<kholerabbi> whats a2dp?
<tgpraveen> also plymouth, face browser as gdm
<kholerabbi> I'm for that to
<tgpraveen> a2dp means using bluetooth headsets for listening to songs in stereo, voice chatting ,etc
<kholerabbi> ok
<Aggro> I'm using Jaunty beta version with a thin client. Sounds work first, but after about an minute they stop working. If  everything is restarted, sounds again work untill they suddenly fail. Where should I search for more info?
<Aggro> This used to work with 8.04
<Aggro> I did a clean reinstall (except I did reinstall the thin client due to another problem.)
<Aggro> compiz crashing at logon was the other problem, but I solved that by disabling it.
<Aggro> ubuntu kernel: [ 3493.469839] compiz.real[15462]: segfault at 0 ip b7da2168 sp bfbd0c30 error 4 in libGL.so.180.37[b7d28000+8d000]
<Aggro> ubuntu pulseaudio[3898]: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: No such file or directory
<acicula> misconfigured sound card?
<Aggro> pulseaudio[3898]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0 tsched=0"): initialization failed.
<Aggro> It is integrated sound card on both server and client.
<Aggro> Sounds come from the thin client.
<Aggro> It was automatically detected and worked fine with 8.04
<author> Hi, I had a question relating to Adobe flashplayer. I have flashplugin-nonfree and it's still not working. Adobe-flashplugin wasn't available in the repositories.
<Mulder> lets see which i installed
<rww> author: are you running 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<author> I'm running a 32bit.
<rww> author: Download it from http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html . Either get the tar.gz file and use the installer in it, or get the deb and double-click it to use gdebi to install it
<Mulder> i'm really surprised it's not working for you
<Mulder> i installed mine via add/remove
<Mulder> works fine
<giles> Hey, I am using Jaunty 9.04 Beta
<Mulder> waiting for synaptic to update my repository before i tell you which package i installed
<giles> I think I have fixed up a problem with mysqld not starting at boot
<author> rww: Where would the deb be located?
<giles> is anyone else aware of this problem?
<giles> firstly I had to install mysql-client-5.1  because the startup script has a dependency on mysqladmin
<giles> secondly, I had to make the script create a /var/run/mysqld directory and chown mysql:mysql /var/run/mysqld
<Mulder> looks like i'm using flashplayer-nonfree
<rww> author: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ --> select .deb in the dropdown
<author> rww: Thank you so much. That fix worked perfectly.
<giles> does anyone else have a fail to load mysqld in thier bootlog after upgrading to jaunty 9.04 beta?
<yofel> giles: you might want to check for a bug report on launchpad and/or ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<TheGentleman> hello. I feel dumb....  as I cannot get a freshly installed 9.10 to connect to either any network, not even a wired connection. I never experiernced problems with cable connections since years....
<Mulder> you must have a time machine because 9.10 isnt even developed yet
<TheGentleman> casorry.... i meant 9.04
<TheGentleman> i was thinking of both 8.10 and 9.04 and mixed them up...
<Mulder> fair enough hehe
<TheGentleman> it's the first time i don't get a connection using any flavour of linux, simply by plugging in a cable
<TheGentleman> the cable is ok (now connected to this machine i'm chatting from)
<TheGentleman> the eth0 device is there
<TheGentleman> so, i dunno where to look
<TheGentleman> could anyone help?
<giles> TheGentleman: I found that knetworkmanager doesn't work, but Network Manager plasmoid does.
<TheGentleman> good to know giles... how do I access it?
<giles> TheGentleman: add it to your panel
<giles> TheGentleman: Kicker panel
<TheGentleman> i dunno about plasmoids... never used kde4 before  i'm on 3.5.10 on my normal computer
<giles> TheGentleman: Click the icon on the right, It looks like a foot, well at least to me it does.
<giles> TheGentleman: on the right bottom corner of the screen
<giles> TheGentleman: Now click add widget
<TheGentleman> ok, thanks... i was wondering what that gnome simbol was... lol
<giles> Scroll down to the network management widget
<giles> add that.
<TheGentleman> ok, done
<giles> it created a new icon on your kicker panel?
<TheGentleman> yes
<giles> single left click that icon
<TheGentleman> ok
<giles> what do you see?
<TheGentleman> networking interface (not updatedyet) IP address dum.my.ip.addr
<TheGentleman> and a disconnected wireless
<giles> nothing about wireless?
<giles> oh
<giles> yes so...
<giles> try clicking on it, I could talk you through it but I have to go to the shops
<TheGentleman> but i can't use the wireless now... the router takes the connection from the cable i'm using now
<giles> hope that helps
<TheGentleman> thanks anyway giles!
<giles> well you have had wireless working before on theis machine?
<TheGentleman> yes but it was an old version of kubuntu... this computer was unesed since a year or more
<TheGentleman> unused*
<TheGentleman> and anyway i couldn't connect the wireless... that's why i thought of using the caqble directly: it usuallly connects flawlessly
<TheGentleman> but not in this case!
<giles> have a play
<TheGentleman> yup... I guess this will fill my sunday....
<giles> if you worked out how to use kdenetworkmanager you should find this easy.
<giles> TheGentleman: does the menu you got when you clicked the icon not show a list of wireless access points?
<TheGentleman> well, honestly i abandoned knetworkmngr a year ago in favour of wicd... it gives a stronger signal on my computer
<TheGentleman> no
<giles> oh
<giles> if you fire up a terminal and type iwconfig what can you see
<TheGentleman> wanna me to pastebin it?
<giles> you could do
<giles> yeah
<TheGentleman> oh no... i cant!  LOL
<TheGentleman>  that computer is not connected
<giles> why not?
<giles> ah ha!
<giles> I thought you said that connecting the wire to that computer worked.
<TheGentleman>  anyway wlan is on but not associated to any network
<TheGentleman> no, i could not connect either eth0 or wlan0
<giles> oh hmm
<TheGentleman> that's what makes things difficult!
<TheGentleman> i'm now on a desktop close to this computer
<ActionParsnip> TheGentleman: mine did that til i populated /etc/resolv.conf
<TheGentleman> oh, what do I have to write in ?
<giles> TheGentleman: Yeah when you say not connected do you mean you cannot reach websites?
<giles> or that you cannot ping an ip
<TheGentleman> no ping
<ActionParsnip> TheGentleman: nameserver <some ip>
<giles> ActionParsnip: if he cant ping then resolv.conf is no help
<ActionParsnip> giles: i can only call it as I see it
<TheGentleman> ok i will check wich ip is my laptop now using
<giles> ActionParsnip: fair enough
<ActionParsnip> here's a public DNS IP : 67.138.54.100
<gnomefreak> does everyones printer load on boot?
<TheGentleman> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> giles: i didnt even get DHCP til I added my DNS
<ActionParsnip> giles: very strange I thought
<giles> yeah
<talex> Hi. I'm trying to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeroinstall-injector/+bug/336317 (zeroinstall-injector package broken by notification updates). The problems are fixed in Debian. Who do I have to talk to get the fixed version into Jaunty?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336317 in zeroinstall-injector "Update notification doesn't work in Jaunty" [Low,Fix committed]
<giles> ActionParsnip: I use my routher IP as my nameserver in resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> giles: i use my isp ones
<TheGentleman> may be I need to add a wired connection in   Manage network connections?
<oskar-> hi, is 9.04 (beta) already working quite well, or should i wait with upgrading?
<TheGentleman>  though i find it unbelievable i have to do it manually
<Aggro> oskar-: I have not seen any major problems, unless if you are using thin clients. But I have only used it for a few hours so far.
<giles> TheGentleman: do what manually
<TheGentleman> giles: in network management,
<oskar-> Aggro:  thanks. i'll give it a try
<giles> TheGentleman: so it works now?
<TheGentleman> not at all  :(
<giles> TheGentleman: It is beta software.
<TheGentleman> i know... but network connection must work!  or do I report bugs via snail mail?
<TheGentleman> lol
<giles> what does "iwlist scan" give you
<TheGentleman> no scan results
<giles> did this machine ever work with network/wireless?
<TheGentleman> sure it did
<giles> did it need special drivers installed?
<TheGentleman>  i guess it was with kubuntu 7.10 or so a year ago
<oskar-> another question: i have a lan "mirror" (actually a cache) for the ubuntu repository. can i do the upgrade (8.10 to 9.04) from that source?
<TheGentleman>  then it was left in a corner...
<giles> but it just worked "out of the box"
<TheGentleman> can't remember... but i can't remember using madwifi or ndiswrapper or anything like that
<talex> Hi. I'm trying to fix bug #336317. The problems are fixed in Debian. Who should I talk to get the fixed version into Jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336317 in zeroinstall-injector "Update notification doesn't work in Jaunty" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336317
<TheGentleman>  i guess the board was bought for linux compatibility, but it was at least 2 years ago
<TheGentleman> and anyway iwconfig shows the board
<SandGorgon> TheGentleman: could you use paste.ubuntu.com and give us lscpci -nn output
<ActionParsnip> hey all, is there an issue with the nvidia 180.29 driver?
<gnomefreak> arpu: i believe it was fixed are you having problems with it?
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> he left
<SimonKitching> Hi all. I'm trying to run the "suspend/resume" tests for jaunty (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6970622). As I've noted in that forum post, the timed-wake isn't working; after the script suspends the machine stays suspended until I manually trigger resume. Yesterday in this channel IntuitiveNipple gave me a diagnostic test to try, but then left. Is there anyone here that can help with this? See the forum thread link 
<eagles0513875> hey guys im trying to get my usb accessible on a vm usin vm workstation but for some reason im not finding my usb device
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: do you have guest additions installed
<eagles0513875> do they need to be
<ActionParsnip> sure, they give support for devices etc
<ActionParsnip> also make sure the vm has usb enabled
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: it does :)
 * elfgoh wonders if anyone would be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu for 9.10 :p
<razius> i just updated to jaunty and firefox keeps hanging and eating a lot of cpu
<razius> i disabled all add-ons but it's still at 60%cpu
<ActionParsnip> razius: have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: its still not picking up my usb device now that i have the vmware addons stuff installed
<wathek_> hello all
<wathek_> from where could I get Qt 4.4.3 for Jaunty ?
<unknown_> Hello Guys, I'm experiencing some problems with java + firefox, cpu utilization is going up to about 50%, and java doesn't run. In opera the problem doesn't exist, Can somebody point me how to fix it? Thanks in advance
<RizR> hello
<paalny92> hey. how can I update Open office simply?
<TheInfinity> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade?
<paalny92> eeehhm, I am new in linux. Can u explaine better? :P
<platius> unknown_; http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<michaeldadmum> type the above command in the terminal.
<paalny92> its works :P tnx ;)
<TheInfinity> whyever he was in an beta channel ...
<jng> slight usability issue with the new ubuntu notifications...  i use a bip irc proxy on a machine...
<jng> when i reconnect with pidgin i get the backlog of messages..
<jng> so get notifications for the next 20 minutes... hmmm
<jng> wondering if there is a way to ask the system just to flush its queue
<armegadon> has anyone being experiencing horrible fonts in firefox in jaunty?
<unknown_> sorry.. kernel panic. Platius: in firefox this testpage doesn't work for me, same problem, with opera is fine :/
<dereine> is there a problem with the intel video driver in 9.04, its incredible slower then on 8.10
<dereine> ?
<unknown_> armagedon: I've got quite nice fonts..
<armegadon> straight from the livdcd or after install they look horrible
<gnomefreak> armegadon: they were fixed already there is still work on fonts going on for all apps
<acuster> yes, fonts were weird on startup
<armegadon> gnomefreak, by fixed do you mean pushed as an update?
<gnomefreak> armegadon: i will ping asac this week to find out how far we got or going
<platius> unknown_; running the java test link in firefox gives me an antimated cartoon guy running around. Says I have java 6 update 12
<gnomefreak> armegadon: yes as of last week
<armegadon> gnomefreak, i only notice it in firefox, and its unusable, they're either too small or pixelated
<platius> unknown_; I installed java by installing ubuntu-restricted extras
<unknown_> platius: I've get the same informations but when use opera, in firefox nothing happen, only cpu is more utilized and I must kill java process to stop it
<platius> unknown_;  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<unknown_> platius: I've got it too
<platius> hmm
<gnomefreak> armegadon: you may have to change the settings i changed to dpi107 seems great here. but as i said i will ping him this week, there is a bug on this already. armegadon join #ubuntu-mozillateam on Monday/Tuesday and ask
<unknown_> platius: maybe the problem exist only in amd64 version of ubuntu 9.10?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm this is odd
<armegadon> gnomefreak, i guess that would mean i should keep jaunty, but its unusable with the fonts, so i dunno what to do
<unknown_> platius: are You using amd64?
<platius> unknown_; I am running i386
<unknown_> platius: so maybe that's the reason :/
<gnomefreak> armegadon: either join us this week or change hte fonts by hand or reinstall Intrepid or comment on the bug. just not sure where it is atm. or you can live with it htat way ;)
<platius> unknown_; I have an appointment I have to go to.  sorry
<armegadon> gnomefreak, how would i get the font settings like they were in intrepid or hardy, where they all looked fine?
<gnomefreak> armegadon: looking for bug right now
<gnomefreak> armegadon: Firefox>preferneces> somewhere in ther ei forgot the tab its under
<unknown_> platius: ok, thanks for your help
<armegadon> gnomefreak, but that makes every site use 1 font, which is also not nice :\
<gnomefreak> armegadon: comment on bug 201487 im still looking for the main bug on this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201487 in ubufox "Firefox uses the wrong DPI; should use the GNOME desktop setting in GConf" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201487
<gnomefreak> armegadon: if it is unusible than what is the problem with firefox using same font for any page?
<armegadon> gnomefreak, it breaks sites by forcing a font
<gnomefreak> not here it doesnt
<armegadon> gnomefreak, that bug is over a year old, with the last comment from september 2008
<gnomefreak> armegadon: im looking for the main bug on this
<armegadon> ok
<armegadon> gnomefreak, is it bug 305394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305394 in fontconfig "No subpixel smoothing" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305394
<gnomefreak> looking but as i recall it was a different one, yep one im looking for is not the same
<armegadon> i really don't want to have to revert to intrepid, but its hurting my eyes :(
<armegadon> gnomefreak, is this a firefox or ubuntu bug?
<gnomefreak> armegadon: its just about every app.
<Machtin> hm.. i got a harddisk i'm going to give away.. how can i overwrite the data, to have it really deleted?
<gnomefreak> OO.o is still open as i recall
<armegadon> gnomefreak, i only see the problem in firefox
<Machtin> doesn't need to be 100% safe, i just want them to be recoverable for a normal person..
<Machtin> errm not recoverable.
<gnomefreak> armegadon: it was fixed in firefox but if i find the bug we can reopen it. I suggest waiting for asac to get back to PC this week, i cant go through all firefox-3.0 bugs that would take better part of 2 weeks
<Machtin> ah, already got it.
<armegadon> gnomefreak, ok sure, i just don't understand why i'm having this problem and others aren't
<gnomefreak> armegadon: either you are not up to date. You have an extension causing it or a number of other reasons
<gnomefreak> armegadon: start firefox in safe-mode and see if it helps
<armegadon> gnomefreak, i ran firefox -safemode and it still loaded with all its extensions
<gnomefreak> armegadon: firefox --safe-mode
<armegadon> gnomefreak, i still have the problem
<gnomefreak> armegadon: we spent the better part of 2 weeks talking about the fonts but i dont remember since i work on other things
<armegadon> gnomefreak, i'm not sure what else i can do besides going back to intrepid, this is making browsing unbearable :\
<definitely> Hey Alll
<definitely> Is there any way to prevent pulseaudio from startup ?
<definitely> added lines into StartUp Applications with "pkill pulseaudio" but it launches again when i run skype or smth like that.
<Dillizar> hey
<Dillizar> i have alfa upgraded
<charlie-tca> since it is now the default audio, I suspect you would have to remove it and install alsa instead.
<Oli``> definitely: pulseaudio -k will kill the daemon
<Dillizar> and still cant remember my password
<Dillizar> for my dsl
<Dillizar> and cant plug in my web cam
<Dillizar> saying its not pluged in
<definitely> Oli'': Or how i can remove pulseaudio from daemons ?
<Oli``> Why isn't dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg letting me select a display driver?
<Oli``> definitely: not sure why you'd want to.. either way I don't know
<Dillizar> have installed the driver for your card??
<definitely> With Pulse my Firefox sounds are not playing as good as i need..
<definitely> Even can call via skype..
<Oli``> Dillizar: I mean it's not even giving me a list
<definitely> can't call''
<oskar-> for my pcmcia wlan card, the ath5k driver is not loaded automatically any more. any ideas?
<Dillizar> Oli``: hmm is it nvidia
<charlie-tca> Oli``: It hasn't allowed it since hardy
<Oli``> Dillizar: VIA
<Oli``> trying to get openchrome working
<Oli``> charlie-tca: is there an alternative app that does the same as it did?
<Dillizar> Oli``: i really dont think 9.04 will be readdy for 23th of april
<definitely> Oli''So maybe you know where can i find Daemons list ?
<Dillizar> too much things to fix
<charlie-tca> sort of, but I need to try and find it
<Oli``> seems a little odd to remove it tbh
<Dillizar> but i really like the PC cleaner :D but its crashing a lot :D
<definitely> So any ideas how to disable PulseAudio ?
<Oli``> definitely: have a look at this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/ it's for Intrepid so it might not work and it might break everything you ever knew and loved
<Dillizar> definitely: try to remove it :)
<Dillizar> do ya have installed alsa ??
<Oli``> Dillizar: it's working perfectly on my desktop... It's just being a little more crabby on this little HP Mini Note
<definitely> Dillizar: if i remove. updates will crash.
<definitely> And report that i need Pulse back and blah blah blah..
<Dillizar> Oli``: hmm i think then the drivers
<definitely> Tryed that when was using Intrepid, after that Intrepid solved with Sessions line for "pkill pulseaudio" at startup
<definitely> And in 9.04 the same method won't work
<definitely> Oli'': That link is about removing. I need to disable that process to start up, then system will use alsa. Coz at the moment it liks Emulation from Alsa to Pulse
<charlie-tca> Oli``: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:%20%20Autodetection%20results%20in%20reduced%20resolutions%20available
<charlie-tca> Oli``: also, this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<definitely> :(
<mint3> jaunty seems to be running smoothly on my pc / whats the fuss about chaps ?
<jpds> mint3++;
<mint3> uh?
<Oli``> mint4?
<mint3> i meant what the topic says here
<charlie-tca> mint3: for some it does work great
<jpds> mint3: That I agree with you.
<charlie-tca> for others, it breaks.
<charlie-tca> for me, it only breaks once a week or so
<AaronMT> Anyone using VLC 0.9.8 and have a weird problem where video is displayed in a seperate output window?
<daftykins> why oh why is the beta on a LiveDVD?
<nanomad> hi all, i've got a systems that locks up at random while using apt-get. Anyone can help me find out whats is going on?
<charlie-tca> so it can be tested, daftykins
<puetzk> daftykins: ? it's also on a liveCD, a server CD, and the other usual forms
<daftykins> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/
<daftykins> ah i don't see CD images listed there
<puetzk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<Tekno> it doesnt fit on cd *yet*
<daftykins> thanks guys
<Ienorand> daftykins: error in creation
<daftykins> huh Ienorand ?
<Ienorand> daftykins: Note on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 700MB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine.
<K1981> i need help for kubuntu, i try to run flash with konquerer but it doesnt work
<K1981> i have install flashplugin-nonfree already, it work under firefox bur not under konqueror
<puetzk> Ienorand: ah, I guess to be more specific I burned kubuntu
<puetzk> which was 697MB - technically an overburn, but 700 is pretty standard anymore
<daftykins> will there be much difference between the beta and the daily build? just the most up to date packages?
<jbroome_> i believe up to date pkgs is the main diff
<puetzk> there's also an installer bug that makes the timezone selection dialog show one zone east if your chosen city is too close tothe boundary, but that's pretty minor :-)
<Ienorand> daftykins: Think beta was based on 25th daily, so any upgrades since then, which should be equal to just running updates fom the beta...
<dan457> There have been a bunch of fixes, i'd grab a daily build if you are installing on a new machine.
<daftykins> ok thanks, i have a slow internet connection so that's quite useful
<bsnider> is the update-manager completely borked? it never shows up
<daftykins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting does anyone think this kind of testing would only be useful on an installed version and not just a booted livecd? i'd like to help out by testing my laptop
<BluesKaj> bsnider , if you're on 8.10 just apt-get install it
<bsnider> i'm on jaunty. it's installed but not working
<charlie-tca> bsnider: it should come up every 7 days if there are no security updates. The icon is no longer used in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> It just pops-up the update-manager now
<charlie-tca> If you close it, it comes up in another 7 days
<bsnider> maybe i'm not making myself clear
<wesley> if ubuntu freezes can I find why in the logs ?
<bsnider> there are no update notifications
<charlie-tca> bsnider: you are correct
<bsnider> and this is an improvement why?
<charlie-tca> Because Mr. Shuttleworth said so
<bsnider> you know whqat mr. shuttleworth can do?
<imachine> continue his great work
<imachine> now if you exucse me..
<imachine> has anyone experienced pulseaudio issues?
<charlie-tca> bsnider: see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [High,Confirmed]
<imachine> choppy sound at times, flash apps moving oddly quick etc?
<wesley> imachine yes I removed pulseaudio
<imachine> wesley, lol. well, is that the right solution?
<imachine> it's there by default no?
<wesley> yes
<imachine> it worked good so far.
<imachine> and I have not got a hardware mixer on my soundcard.
<imachine> laptop with "intel" "highdefiniton" audio.
<imachine> (realtek lowcost crapo)
<imachine> I miss my aureal vortex
<imachine> brb
<bsnider> in the software sources updates tab it clearly says check for updates daily. but it isn't checking daily, nor is it notifying me about updates
<charlie-tca> you can do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade to get daily updates
<charlie-tca> You are not going to get notified daily anymore
<bsnider> then the entire universe must be destroyed
<charlie-tca> so be it.
<daftykins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting/Feedback hmm my question is listed there under "script questions" but there's no sign of any kind of answer? heh
<frybye> hi - what exactly do I have to do with the Jaunty Ubuntu Netbook Remix ISO after getting it downloaded and to put it useable on the usb???
<frybye> on the usb stick I mean...
<frybye> ah ha - looks like I should use the unetbootin application - right?
<nanomad> hi all, i've got a system that locks up at random while using apt-get. Anyone can help me find out whats is going on?
<bsnider> nanomad, locks up?
<nanomad> yes
 * penguin42 is very confused by a bug; popping sounds on rhythmbox; but today I'm running Kubuntu KDE desktop - and running amarok or even rhythmbox under that is OK
<bsnider> can you expand on that?
<nanomad> i can't do anything
<nanomad> i can't move mouse or switch to any VT
<bsnider> alright so the kernel is locking up. that's a driver issue
<penguin42> I guess could just be X lockup?
<penguin42> k
<bsnider> i don't see a connection between x and apt-get though
<bsnider> it's probably the network driver. is it wifi?
<bsnider> penguin42, the difference is with kde you're not using gstreamer
<nanomad> bsnider: yes, wifi ipw2200
<penguin42> bsnider: Even when running rhythmbox?
<bsnider> nanomad, i'm just shocked
<nanomad> bsnider: may be related to led? O.o
<bsnider> penguin42, rhythmbox uses gstreamer
<penguin42> bsnider: So that's my point; I get popping running gnome+rhythmbox but not KDE+rhythmbox (or KDE+amarok)
<bsnider> nanomad, i'd test it wired if possible. and rmmod the ipw2200 driver first just to be sure it doesn't get in the way
<nanomad> bsnider: i'm doing that right now
<bsnider> penguin42, there might also be a newer version of that driver in the linux-backports-modules package
<nanomad> bsnider: actually, the locks up happens when not using the network (during unpack or configuring stage)
<nanomad> bsnider: so i'm quite sure it is not related to it
<penguin42> which driver?
<bsnider> that would be good
<bsnider> oh, i meant to send that to someone else
<nanomad> ;)
<bsnider> penguin42, what happens if you play something with xine or mplayer in gnome?
<penguin42> bsnider: Not tried that; I will do
<mxboy15u> anyone want to help me with a wireless issue on 9.04?
<nanomad> mxboy15u: go on
<mxboy15u> ok, my wireless connects fine I am using wpa2 personal security and the speed tests well, but in real world use it drops the connection frequently.
<nanomad> mxboy15u: wlan card model?
<mxboy15u> using gmail is almost impossible, so is downloading updates and programs, it seems to work in bursts
<mxboy15u> atheros ar5005g
<nanomad> mhh
<nanomad> try installing linux-backports-modules
<bsnider> right. that will have a newer ath5k
<mxboy15u> care to walk me through that?
<mxboy15u> I am more or less a newb, so be easy
<nanomad> bsnider: yes, i've just read the bug report (system locks up on atheros lol)
<bsnider> well, here at ubuntu we hate new users
<penguin42> haha
<mxboy15u> ok, so this is a formal bug already?
<bsnider> this issue may have no resolution, since ath5k is still unstable
<nanomad> mxboy15u: dont know about your case, there are quite a few bugs filled against ath5k
<mxboy15u> ahh, ok thank you for the help
<mxboy15u> I will wait for a resolution then, if one ever comes.
<nanomad> mxboy15u: sys->admininstration->synaptic-> search and install the package
<bsnider> the backports version is right out of john linville's tree
<nanomad> (linux-backport-modules)
<nanomad> bsnider: installing gambas2 over ethernet went fine (50+megs download),  now i'm switching to wifi
<bsnider> maybe it's having trouble unloading the wifi driver after it's done with it
<mxboy15u> I am downloading them now
<bsnider> mxboy15u, reboot afterwards
<mxboy15u> ok
<bsnider> mxboy15u, be prepared to be disappointed
<mxboy15u> as long as it does not make it worse
<mxboy15u> :)
<mxboy15u> brb
<bsnider> atheros does pay 2 linux developers, but ath5k/9k are just so friggin' new
<bsnider> of course lan drivers also kill the windows kernel
<bsnider> and apple's atheros driver sucks too
<nanomad_> bsnider: well apple loves to fake wifi strenght report. It says 90% when it is really under 60%
<mxboy15u> so far so good!
<mxboy15u> that 100% fixed my problem!
<mxboy15u> thank you
<bsnider> yeah but it may have introduced another one
<dan457> :-)
<mxboy15u> it may have
<mxboy15u> then I will be back later
<mxboy15u> I am still trying to get my internal mic to work
<mxboy15u> care to tackle that one?
<bsnider> no
<mxboy15u> hehe
<mxboy15u> well this is more important
<mxboy15u> thanks again
<nanomad_> bsnider: d/l ing ambas2 over wifi
<penguin42> if you are on intel sound card (probably are) there are a set of options you can pass to the hda-intel module to tell it about how it's connected, it's normally a case of trying one until you find it
<bsnider> penguin42, what sound card do you have?
<penguin42> bsnider: Intel HDA 82801G - on the ICH7
<nanomad_> bsnider: uh-oh
<bsnider> did it lock up?
<nanomad_> bsnider: i think i may have found the problem
<nanomad_> bsnider: no
<nanomad_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nanomad_> bsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140161/
<bsnider> nanomad, now, did you upgrade to ext4 from ext3 or did you clean install and format as ext4?
<nanomad> bsnider: clean install stright to ext4
<tremby> each time i reboot, /dev/null is mode 600. what might be causing this?
<bsnider> nanomad, try doing a fsck
<lamalex> Is anyone using kvm and virt-manager on jaunty?
<penguin42> tremby: I saw someone else report that
<penguin42> sounds like a udev screw up?
<nanomad> bsnider: ok, will be back in a few seconds
<bsnider> you can do them online with ext4
<lamalex> I think im getting hit with this bug, that claims to have been fixed, but may have resurfaced
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/196850
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 196850 in virt-manager "vm cannot access cd-rom unless run as root" [Medium,Fix released]
<lamalex> oh, i didnt see the end of that bug actually. I can't access it at all
<thompa> anybody else got no tools in rhythmbox? isn't there supposed to be some way to remove duplicate entries
<penguin42> tools?
<thompa> tools from the menu
<bsnider> banshee is better than rhythmborks
<thompa> i only have python cnsole
<thompa> amarok shows only single entries, but in rhythmbox there was something in tools before
<penguin42> hang on - fromn which menu?
<thompa> music edit view tools...at the top
<thompa> the tools menu
<penguin42> thompa: I've got music, edit, view, control
<thompa> whats in there ? thanks
<thompa> its between view and control
<tremby> penguin42: aptitude reinstall udev fixed the /dev/null issue
<thompa> penguin42: thanks
<tremby> thanks for the lead
<penguin42> thompa: I haven't got anything between view and control
<thompa> i purge and reinstall same thing. where is remove duplicate entries function now
<penguin42> tremby: No problem - but if you can check to see whether there's a launchpad entry and add a 'me to'
<tremby> penguin42: fixed a network issue i was having too
<penguin42> thompa: Was it a plugins?
<tremby> oh and fixed my mouse and keyboard not worrking in x issue too! awesome
<thompa> penguin42: i still have tools there and under it python console
<tremby> that's everything i was here for
<thompa> penguin42: no it was working a while back in alpha
<penguin42> tremby: Sounds like sometimes udev is having a bad time upgrading
<tremby> oh, just mouse. keyboard still not working
<penguin42> thompa: Odd, I don't - I bet it's a plugin or the like?
<thompa> penguin42: checked that
<penguin42> tremby: You're also the second person I've seen complaining about broken keyboard/mouse - what keyboard behaviour are you seeing?
<thompa> penguin42: could the python update have messed it?
<penguin42> thompa: I don't know - I'm not a python charmer
<tremby> penguin42:  restarted X again and it's working... weird. the issue i /was/ having was simply that no keyboard or mouse input had any effect in X. it was fine in textmode, but then when i started X i couldn't get /back/ to textmode. had to ssh in and kill my WM
<thompa> i got python console there now strange
<penguin42> tremby: Hmm not same symptom as other guy - he has reeeeeeepeats and other oddness
<tremby> penguin42: but reinstalling udev seems to have fixed all that
<tremby> yeah, none of that
<thompa> this is the first time i feel like a reinstall is better a few days from now
<thompa> tremby: how do you reinstall udev might i ask, do i need to purge it first or anything?
<tremby> thompa: i did sudo aptitude reinstall udev
<thompa> i tried that  thanks
<tremby> thompa: before that i'd tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow udev, that was giving an error
<tremby> something not found -- i forget what
<thompa> thanks cause i got a second problem other than python console
<thompa> im going to check my other computer see if its hardware
<J-_> I just updated Jaunty including firefox update(s). It keeps asking to restart, is this a known issue?
<tremby> my laptop was totally fine, no problems at all...
<nanomad> bsnider: no more ext4 errors now, but i've checked the logs, and that was the first time they appeared
<dtchen> J-_: yes
<J-_> dtchen: Is there a fix?
<thompa> also firefox is still broken for me. Gmail messages wont open for example and can't clear history
<jemark> thompa: mine too, it's fine.
<nanomad> thompa: firefox is working fine here with gmail
<jemark> thompa: problem is the skype configuration. very low mic level...
<thompa> maybe i got graphic issues too, that could cause problem
<nanomad> thompa: vid card?
<thompa> when i click on the email nothing happens,
<thompa> NVIDIA
<thompa> no hour glass when i click nothing
<nanomad> thompa: that shouldn't be related to graphics harware
<thompa> i think so too, but turned off compiz
<nanomad> thompa: have u tried running firefox with a new user?
<tremby> ah, now i'm having problems resolving IPs. which package does that? i'll try reinstalling it.
<thompa> also the bookmarls in the top menu, when i delete them they come back after reboot
<thompa> *bookmarks
<J-_> It seems I had a partial upgrade too. :(
<bsnider> nanomad, that message was inconsequential. read this: http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/3/12/303
<nanomad> k, thnk
<thompa> I suspect i got  a bad upgrade, maybe python
<nanomad> thompa: might be
<thompa> i have a shortcut to the same gmail email that i cant delete
<xoox> Is do-release-upgrade -d safe to do on a non-server system?
<nanomad> bsnider: i'm installing lots of pkgs right now, but it doesnt seem to crash :(
<nanomad> xoox: sudo update-manager -c -d?
<xoox> nanomad: What is the '-c' option?
<xoox> not in the --help
<nanomad> Usage: update-manager [options]
<nanomad> Options:
<nanomad>   -h, --help            show this help message and exit
<nanomad>   -V, --version         Mostra la versione ed esce
<nanomad>   -c, --check-dist-upgrades
<nanomad>                         Verifica se è disponibile un nuovo rilascio della
<nanomad>                         distribuzione
<nanomad>   -d, --devel-release   Verifica se è possibile avanzare all'ultima versione
<nanomad>                         di sviluppo
<nanomad>   -p, --proposed        Usa l'ultima versione proposta del sistema di
<nanomad>                         avanzamento di versione
<thompa> nanomad: ill try new user for everthing, see what happens, i also am using ext4 and have a separate data partition that I mount
<nanomad>   --no-focus-on-map     Do not focus on map when starting
<nanomad>   --dist-upgrade        Prova a eseguire un dist-upgrade
<nanomad>   -s, --sandbox         Test upgrade with a sandbox aufs overlay
<xoox> !paste | nanomad
<ubottu> nanomad: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nanomad> xoox: i know :(
<xoox> nanomad: I'm talking about do-release-upgrade. What is the difference with update-manager?
<nanomad> xoox: AFAIK do-release-upgrade is called by update-manager
<dtchen> J-_: not to my knowledge
<thompa> I don't know why python console is in rhythmbox anyway, big hose potential
<nanomad> thompa: to help in plugin development?
<nanomad> thompa: it is optional too (you have to enable it)
<xoox> What is the safe version/name of an affected python packages?
<xoox> package*
<thompa> nanomad: oh maybe i did
<thompa> nanomad: Ok so I disabled it and tools menu is gone, thats maybe normal
<nanomad> thompa: good
<thompa> nanomad: but I thought in tools was way earlier to remove duplicate entries
<nanomad> xoox: The problem is corrected in version 2.6.1-1ubuntu5.1
<scream> What is the syntax to copy a file from one directory to another in terminal?
<nanomad> scream: cp -r ?
<nanomad> scream: cp source dest (use -r if you have to copy dirs)
<xoox> nanomad: Thanks
<nanomad> xoox: 2.6.1-1ubuntu5 should be bugged
<scream> nanomad, jon@central:/etc$ cp /etc/cron.daily/apt /ect/cron.hourly/apt
<scream> ?
<nanomad> scream: it depends on what you want to do
<nanomad> scream: the syntax is right
<xoox> What is an example of a mirror that has the updated python?
<nanomad> it.archive.ubuntu.com
<xoox> North American mirror would be better for me.
<xoox> Is there any way to check that sort of thing?
<nanomad> xoox: the main one?
<xoox> nanomad: Is that archive.ubuntu.com?
<nanomad> xoox: apt-cache policy python2.6 python2.6-minimal
<xoox> nanomad: That doesn't help if your mirror doesn't have the update.
<nanomad> ah, right
<nanomad> ;)
<nanomad> xoox: archive.ubuntu.com has the right version for sure
<xoox> nanomad: Okay thanks
<nanomad> xoox: use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<nanomad> xoox: so you don't overload the main archive site
<xoox> nanomad: Will do
<nanomad> xoox: what mirror were you using'
<nanomad> ?
<xoox> nanomad: gulus.usherbrooke.ca
<nanomad> xoox: it has the update package already
<xoox> nanomad: apt-cache policy was showing 2.6.1-0ubuntu7
<xoox> nanomad: How can you tell?
<nanomad> xoox: 2.6.1-1ubuntu7 maybe?
<xoox> nanomad: No.
<xoox> That's copy-paste from apt-cache policy output
<nanomad> xoox: strange. the mirror has the latest version
<nanomad> :(
<nanomad> see: http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/
<xoox> Unless it was updated within the passed couple of minutes.
<nanomad> xoox: that might be true
<Kangarooo> Ok So now im going to install fastest way Xubuntu 9.04 beta using usb Wifi Using Mini.iso ubuntu 8.10
<nanomad> xoox: don't think so, it was update yesterday at 13.00
<nanomad> xoox: and there is no trace of 0ubuntu7 in that mirror
<nanomad> that's strange
<xoox> nanomad: apt-cache policy python; and; apt-cache policy python2.6 show different things.
<nanomad> ok, right
<xoox> The latter shows the correct version.
<xoox> nanomad: Is that normal?
<nanomad> python2.6 and python2.6-minimal where affected by the bug
<nanomad> xoox: that's normal. python is a meta-package. it gets updated only if necessary (eg new/different dependencies)
<xoox> But the candidate for "python" is 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 which would be affected by the bug right?
<nanomad> xoox: nope
<xoox> nanomad: Alright, thanks
<nanomad> bsnider: no lockups in the past minutes
<nanomad> bsnider: maybe there is a memory leak somewhere?
<dereine> i upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 this day
<dereine> i thought there is the new kernel 2.6.28, but i'm here still on 2.6.27, is this a mistake of mine?
<jemark> dereine: how is the experience?
<dereine> jemark: the experience of 9.04?
<jemark> dereine: uh ya
<dtchen> which experience?
<dtchen> your question lacks scope
<nanomad> lol
<dereine> ah, i'm just wondering myself
<emma> It looks like Jaunty does not have the private encrypted directory in ~ but now it gives the option of encrypting the entire ~ ?
<jemark> dereine: in general
<dereine> jemark: in general its bad, because the intel video driver is quite slow an kde
<dtchen> emma: the option remains, yes, but is not necessarily exposed in the installer
<jemark> dereine: thanks
<nanomad> emma: it is present in the alternate cd
<dereine> perhaps someone has the same experience?, and has a solution,yet ?
<emma> dtchen: im using the alt cd, i got an option to encrypt the home directory.
<jemark> emma: me too
<nanomad> emma: so, i've read wrong
<nanomad> my fault
<dtchen> emma: dustin kirkland has blogged about manually configuring an encrypted ~/Private
<emma> nanomad: ahh the encrypted private directory in home was a nice feature, either that or encrypting the whole home directory, giving ordinary users (the ones that dont use alt cd) the option for that is really good.
<nanomad> dereine: there is a theread on the forums about intel drivers i think
<dtchen> emma: he has likewise blogged about manually configuring an encrypted ~
<emma> dtchen: it's an option in the alt cd install.
<dtchen> emma: i realise that. i'm saying that neither option has disappeared as manual configuration.
<dereine> nanomad: which forums, ? i only know the german ubuntu site
<emma> dtchen: ahh, hopefully it's given as an option in the normal install in a way that typical users can still choose it.
<dereine> nanomad: do you have the link?
<bsnider> nanomad, a memory leak would gobble up ram, not lock up the kernel
<bsnider> nanomad, a memory leak would gobble up ram, not lock up the kernel
<Guest50676> it just had 8 minutes left on the install update and then my screen went black and with a blinking line thing
<Guest50676> stupid update of 9.04 from 8.10
<nanomad> Guest50676: have you tried pressing a button?
<Guest50676> it did nothing
<armegadon> has anyone else been noticing pixellated and small fonts in firefox using jaunty beta?
<nanomad> Guest50676: was still downloading? or already installing?
<nanomad> armegadon: can you upload a screen shot?
<Guest50676> it killed my 8.10 and now i have to uninstall it and use windows till i redownload the image
<Guest50676> it was installing with 8 minutes left
<Guest50676> on the install
<armegadon> nanomad, gimme a sec
<nanomad> armegadon: please give us info about font size, name and type of antialiasing
<nanomad> Guest50676: does it boot into recovery mode?
<armegadon> nanomad, i'm using the default font size in jaunty, with all the other default settings, like subpixel smoothing
<nanomad> ok, but since i've changed it, i dunno what they are
<Guest50676> well what i did after i restarted my computer trying to reget into ubuntu it said something about my monitor not being hooked up or was it the nvidia drivers
<Guest50676> it was the nvidia drivers
<nanomad> Guest50676: you got a faulty xorg install
<Guest50676> whats that mean
<nanomad> try booting into recovery mode and see if it asks to fix xserver
<scream> anyone on the bug control team active here?
<penguin42> there is #ubuntu-bugs
<armegadon> nanomad, http://i43.tinypic.com/b4dsow.png
<scream> penguin42, all silent there :)
<Guest50676> the thing is nano i had to uninstall ubuntu from windows
<scream> Even tho there are 140 users
<nanomad> Guest50676: so we cant help
<dereine> how can i enable to use the intel video driver
<Guest50676> okay
<dereine> its currently using the mesa driver
<nanomad> dereine: wow
<nanomad> dereine: what vid card do you have?
<Guest50676> once i reinstall ubuntu should i update to 9.04?
<Guest50676> should it work?
<nanomad> Guest50676: download the iso of Jaunty Alpha
<dereine> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 20090114 x86/MMX/SSE2
<nanomad> err, beta
<dereine> nanomad: no i guess intel 965GM
<Guest50676> instead of 8.10?
<dereine> so i guess
<nanomad> dereine: you are using intel
<nanomad> Guest50676: yes
<dereine> nanomad: mh sad, its so slow
<Guest50676> where is the download link?
<nanomad> dereine: have u looked into the forums
<ellar> Where to add modules that should be unloaded before suspend? Does anyone know?
<dereine> nanomad: yes but i couldn't find a good solution problem description yet
<Guest50676> whats new in 9.04? like whats better about it?
<nanomad> Guest50676:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<armegadon> nanomad, http://i43.tinypic.com/b4dsow.png
<nanomad> armegadon: try changing the subpixel rendering thing
<Guest50676> oh, i acttually have a relevant bug thta might be something to look into
<armegadon> nanomad, i've messed around with all the settings there, in hardy and intrepid with the same settings it works 100%
<nanomad> armegadon: well, alghorithms do change
<armegadon> nanomad, whos the best person to talk to about this, like maybe someone from the ubuntu dev team?
<Guest50676> my mouse would randomly freeze up and then make ubuntu spawn like 100 wastebasket windows no matter where the mouse pointer was on screen
<nanomad> armegadon: whats ubuntu deafult choice?
<knittl> hm, are nvidia drivers currently broken?
<bsnider> knittl, no
<knittl> $ glxgears
<knittl> Error: glXCreateContext failed
<nanomad> armegadon: try opening a bug report (look in launchpad if there is one already open first!)
<bsnider> knittl, you don't have the drivers properly installed
<zlobi> Hello
<armegadon> nanomad, sans 10 for size, subpixel smoothing, slight hinting rgb subpixel order and 95 font dpi
<knittl> bsnider: how come? but ok, i'll try reinstalling them
<nanomad> armegadon: i've changed slight to full and it is better
<bsnider> knittl, at the comadn line, what does dkms status give you?
<zlobi> Laptop Acer 5920G, clean install of kUbuntu 8.10, immediate update to 9.04 Beta
<armegadon> nanomad, that makes it worse for me
<zlobi> All good except wireless
<knittl> bsnider: only vboxdrv*
<zlobi> On 8.10 it was connecting fine
<nanomad> armegadon: ok
<knittl> brb
<zlobi> wlan is led up
<nanomad> armegadon: have u got an LCD screen?
<armegadon> nanomad, yes
<nanomad> armegadon: so try changing RGB with BGR
<Guest50676> nanomad: also the 9.04 update shut down my internet connection as it was installing was it supposed to do that?
<nanomad> armegadon: remember to reopen firefox
<nanomad> Guest50676: well, if that happened after d/l everything the answer might be yes
<Guest50676> yes, it was after the download
<armegadon> nanomad, bgr makes it blurry and I have been restarting firefox after every try
<zlobi> Was it wireless connection?
<zlobi> What adapter?
<Guest50676> but it also started changing my background and my taskbars andd stuff
<nanomad> armegadon: ok, have u tried all the other subpixel orders?
<Guest50676> my  dsl box is a westell 6100
<armegadon> nanomad, yes, none give me the working fonts as hardy and intrepid
<zlobi> Maybe he needs to restart the X server
<nanomad> armegadon: I don't know. Try posting on the forums (jaunty section). Maybe someone can help
<armegadon> ok thanks nanomad
<nanomad> Guest50676: do you use ppoe
<Guest50676> no
<zlobi> I?
<zlobi> No, my router uses
<nanomad> Guest50676: did you use the standard theme of 8.10?
<Guest50676> yes
<nanomad> Guest50676: so it is normal, since you didn't modify anyithing
<Guest50676> it changed it to this other orange one i kind of liked too
<nanomad> Guest50676: just like upgrading from xp to vista, the theme is the new one ;)
<Guest50676> i have yet to do that
<Guest50676> my base is still xp sp 3
<zlobi> Mine too
<Guest50676> its the only stable thing windows has ever released
<zlobi> But keep getting tcpip.sys BSOD
<nanomad> lol
<Guest50676> thats not good
<zlobi> Emm, Vista is stable
<zlobi> But it eats so much resources that... nvm
<Guest50676> got one last question...  a friend is giving me her old laptop it runs windows 98 well... i was thinking since it will be mine of stripping it and putting ubuntu on it
<Guest50676> what release could should work?
<nanomad> Guest50676: specs?
<Guest50676> no idea
<nanomad> Guest50676: try xubuntu
<bsnider> zlobi, and when you're done isntalling all ofthe ezxtra software it takes to get xp to work right and be secure, it will eat the same amount of resources
<Guest50676> id be able to tell you if i had the name of the top
<Guest50676> but she doesnt remember
<Guest50676> it just sits around and no one uses it
<zlobi> Security, still I am behind a router
<nanomad> Guest50676: try xubuntu or fluxbuntu. But if it is too old you may have to use puppy linux
<bsnider> Guest50676, ubuntu might be too thirsty for it, but there are distros made for old hardware, like damn small
<Guest50676> i heard people talk of puppy whats it like?
<Guest50676> besides cute sounding because of its name hehe
<nanomad> Guest50676: it is ok
<zlobi> Why you think it is a crappy lappy?
<Guest50676> it runs 98
<Guest50676> i scoff at it
<zlobi> Better start with 7.10 and go low until works smooth ;)
<nanomad> Guest50676: it has w98 on it so it is pre 2000 at best
<nanomad> zlobi: so you loose security for performance, good ;)
<zlobi> Well, maybe some psycho installed the 98
<nanomad> zlobi: that could be
<Guest50676> by the way... i guess i can say this to you all ... you guys do such a great thing linux/ubuntu is the best thing ever
<frybye> re Laser---
<nanomad> we all know ;)
<zlobi> btw, smo interested in my small wi-fi problemo? :)
<Guest50676> and yay 11% done
<nanomad> zlobi: go on
<zlobi> Acer Aspire 5920G
<nanomad> zlobi: hope you dont have atheros
<bsnider> we don't help acer customers here
<bsnider> sorry
<nanomad> bsnider: i'm an acer customer myself :(
<mifritscher> hmm, if it has say a 600 Mhz cpu, 256 MB ram  and a 10...20 GB ram this notebook should be suitable at least for 8.04, which is a LTS
<zlobi> Installed kUbuntu 8.10, used for a month, then broke it a bit (every tab was showing twice in taskbar)
<zlobi> So I reinstalled 8.10 and immediately updated to 9.04
<zlobi> But now no wi-fi
<nanomad> zlobi: what wifi card do you have?
<bsnider> then why not just install 9.04
<bsnider> that's odd
<zlobi> wlan is installed, it lights
<zlobi> I detect the network
<zlobi> My router
<bsnider> was it working in intrepid?
<zlobi> Same config as before, 1:1
<nanomad> zlobi: again, wlan card model? There is a bug in atheros drivers
<zlobi> Yes, very smoothly
<zlobi> Some Intel, wait
<nanomad> zlobi: ok
<Guest50676> oh to add perspective on the age of the system... the laptop,  it has a floppy drive
<bsnider> i should just put "install the lbm package" in the clipboard
<zlobi> Intel with draft-N
<nanomad> zlobi: 4965 i think
<bsnider> there's a driver for that?
<zlobi> There is only one they put in Acer 5920G
<bsnider> i didn't know that
<mifritscher> zlobi, ah, it is a 4965 agn "n disabled"
<mifritscher> ?
<zlobi> No, it works
<nanomad> zlobi: so, lets start with the basics.
<zlobi> In net manager, when I press Scan, I get the network
<mifritscher> Guest50676: which was common until ~ 1 Ghz notebooks
<zlobi> 99% strenght
<Guest50676> so that means im screwed?
<mifritscher> zlobi, I ask because I have a 4965 agn d disabled card, which try to connect to n-networks, too, but then badly hangs
<mifritscher> Guest50676; we need more data :-)
<zlobi> Can't call it a hang
<zlobi> just says "can't connect"
<Guest50676> will try and ask the girl
<mifritscher> the card hangs, not the whole notebook
<zlobi> And was fine on 8.10
<Cycom> Guest50676: it doesn't have a CD-rom?
<Guest50676> it has both
<zlobi> Not so bad
<mifritscher> do you know the brand and the modell?
<Cycom> Guest50676: oh, yeah. I'd run 8.04 or 8.10 on there.
<bsnider> zlobi, install the lbm package
<nanomad> zlobi: give us the iwconfig command result
<Guest50676> if i remember correct the girl said the floppy drive is external
<Cycom> Guest50676: preferably xubuntu, because it's lighter weight.
<zlobi> ok, tell me what to type in the console pls
<Cycom> Guest50676: you might have to do an alternate install.  Scrounging up some extra ram would be good.
<knittl> hm. i can't seem to get my built in microphone working …
<Cycom> Guest50676: any idea what processor it has?
<knittl> it's recording directly from audio-output
<Guest50676> no
<zlobi> ok, coming...
<zlobi> lo        no wireless extensions.
<zlobi> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<zlobi> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<zlobi> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""
<zlobi>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<zlobi>           Tx-Power=15 dBm
<zlobi>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<zlobi>           Encryption key:off
<zlobi>           Power Management:off
<zlobi>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<zlobi>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<zlobi>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<bsnider> use pastebin
<zlobi> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<zlobi> zlobi@TeRaDiVa-M:~$
<Cycom> ugh, zlobi
<Cycom> !pastebin | zlobi
<ubottu> zlobi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zlobi> going to read
<zlobi> sorry
<Cycom> Guest50676: find out how much ram that suckah has and what speed the proessor is, but chances are if it runs winduhs, it'll run some version of linux :)
<Guest50676> okay
<nanomad> zlobi: ok, so whats the ESSID of your network? Security type?
<zlobi> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/140202/
<Guest50676> and i think i actually hate using windows now
<nanomad> Cycom: indeed ;)
<Guest50676> the only thing i need it for is games
<zlobi> TKIP
<nanomad> zlobi: so its WPA(2), right?
<Cycom> Guest50676: games? what kind of games?
<zlobi> No, sec
<zlobi> opening router
<Guest50676> Note to ubuntu gods... make games like civilization 4 work for ubuntu
<nanomad> ok
<nanomad> Guest50676: note for game developers, try using OpenGL first ;)
<zlobi> WPA-PSK
<Guest50676> what do you mean
<bsnider> Guest50676, you can help. all you have to do is reverse engineer all of direct3d. up to the challenge?
<nanomad> zlobi: ok, can you disable WPA-PSK and put a basic wep just for testing
<Guest50676> hahaha
<nanomad> zlobi: ?
<Cycom> Guest50676: I think you can get it working in cedega as well.
<Guest50676> im a kid
<zlobi> Note to Ubumtu gods - make free game emulator ;)
<dreamon_> Using 9.04Beta .. I'm losing keyboard funktion after a while.. is this a known bug
<Guest50676> i can do alot on computers
<Guest50676> but still
<Guest50676> im 17
<zlobi> ok, putting basic web
<nanomad> dreamon_: try looking in launchpad
<Cycom> Guest50676: basically, what happens is when they're writing the game, they pick the Microsoft way of writing games instead of the "works everywhere" way.
<bsnider> Guest50676, buy a console
<penguin42> dreamon_: I've not had that; but I've seen two other people with different keyboard problems
<Cycom> Guest50676: cedega is a software package which, while not free, does let you play a lot of games.
<Cycom> bsnider: I'm sure a console would be GREAT for Civ IV :)
<dreamon_> penguin42, Thanks.. so its known..
<Cycom> bsnider: I've found that the gameplay is too slow for my liking though.  Stupid turn based stuff.
<bsnider> i wouldn't know
<bsnider> but i do know that the pc games section of any game store is now down to less than 10% of the store. the rest is console stuff
<penguin42> dreamon_: Not necessarily - yours may be a different problem - it's worth checking launchpad to see if there is a bug filed
<Cycom> Guest50676: In order to get my windows games and software going, I have Cedega, Crossover Pro, and for extreme cases VMWare Workstation.  All told, about $250 worth of software (with my student discount)
<Cycom> I use crossover for Office 2007 and WoW, and I use Cedega for the Steam games.  VMWare is for iTunes.
<nanomad> zlobi: done?
<Cycom> Guest50676: the interesting thing is that my motherboard's sound card actually has better support IN LINUX than in Windows Vista.
<Guest50676> hahaha
<Cycom> I can't even find the correct driver for it in Vista.
<bsnider> Cycom, you cannot possibly convince me of that, sir
<Guest50676> the only issue ive ever had with ubuntu is the spammy wastebasket thing
<nanomad> Guest50676: have u tried replacing the mouse?
<Cycom> bsnider: they have the driver for XP x64, which doesn't detect the mic inputs in windows, and no Vista 64 driver.  I checked on Intel's website, and Vista can't autodetect it.  I can't get any of the inputs to work in windows.
<knittl> are any audio-masters here? :)
<zlobi_> hello
<Guest50676> nope, it works  after i bang on it a few times
<nanomad> zlobi_: hello
<zlobi_> works w/o pass
<knittl> i can't get ubuntu to record properly, it only takes audio output from my soundcartd
<Cycom> bsnider: meanwhile, I just do snd-hda-intel model=5stack, and BAM! instant mic support. Cedega even lets me use the voice com in Left4Dead!
<nanomad> zlobi_: it doesn't work with WEP?
<zlobi_> Seems so
<Cycom> bsnider: If that doesn't convince you, well, you fail :)
<Guest50676> oh
<nanomad> knittl: sound card?
<zlobi_> Now I am on wi-fi
<bsnider> Cycom, how old is this thing, sir?
<Guest50676> and why cant they get the new skype for ubuntu
<zlobi_> cable is unplugged
<Guest50676> instead of  2.0 ?
<Cycom> bsnider: Can't remember what year, but it's running a Pentium D Extreme, so less than three.
<nanomad> zlobi_: turn on WEP and lets see if it can connect via command line
<bsnider> Cycom, that's intel's fault, you know
<zlobi_> ok, but pastebin me commands :)
<bsnider> Cycom, try using an x-fi card and your opinion will change fast
<Cycom> bsnider: I didn't say it wasn't!  But it works better in linux than winduhs, so I can't complain :)
<zlobi_> ops, sorry
<zlobi_> Have not tried WEP
<bsnider> no high-end sound card works nearly as well on linux as vista
<zlobi_> Only WPA and open, out of it open works
<Cycom> bsnider: oh, I believe it.  But I don't need a high-end sound card.
<knittl> nanomad: intel hda something
<zlobi_> Try WEP?
<Cycom> bsnider: this still is high-end enough for spidf output.
<nanomad> zlobi_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURESSID key s:"YOURPASSPHRASE"
<Guest50676> 1/4 done of 9.04
<Cycom> (which I don't use)
<Guest50676> yay
<nanomad> nanomad: yep, try WEP
<zlobi_> ok
<zlobi_> sec
<bsnider> Cycom, you'd be surprised how much difference it makes. i've tried both on this machine, and the audigy blows away the intel crap
<Guest50676> any advice on programs to use, whats new thats available?
<nanomad> zlobi_: you will have to get an IP too , so run sudo dhclient wlan0 after
<knittl> recording was working with 8.04 (sound seems quite buggy in 9.04 anyway … like back when PA was introduced)
<Cycom> bsnider: oh, I'm sure. I just don't really need that kind of sound quality for the occasional game foray. I have nice headphones and things for my real music listening, but other than that...
<nanomad> Cycom: tell knittl how did you solve your sound issues
<Cycom> nanomad: what model sound card do you have again?
<knittl> yes, please :)
<Cycom> sorry, knittl
<Cycom> what sound card do you have?
<knittl> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Cycom> ICH8 huh.  I have an ICH7.
<Cycom> well, knittl, what are the jacks like on the back?
<knittl> i don't want to use jacks, i want to use the builtin mike (laptop)
<Cycom> knittl: AHA! now we're getting somewhere.
<Cycom> what are the jacks on the laptop.
<Cycom> er, ? not .
<Cycom> this is sometimes helpful for determining which card to use.
<Cycom> what kind of laptop is it too?
<knittl> it's a dell precision
<nanomad> knittl: what does lsmod | grep intel say?
<knittl> and the jacks are standard-jacks
<knittl> like headphones ;)
<bsnider> maybe the built-in mic is turned off in the bios
<knittl> http://paste2.org/p/173837
<Cycom> knittl: yes, I get that.  however, there could be one jack just for headphones, two jacks, one for headphones and one for mic, three jacks, etc.
<knittl> bsnider: i didn't change anything in bios
<Cycom> knittl: more likely your alsa is just set to the wrong input device.
<knittl> 1 headphone, 1 mike
<knittl> i'm also experiencing "stuttering" when playing videos in vlc, maybe that is related
<Cycom> right click on the speaker in your notification area (to right) and open the volume mixer.
<Cycom> the stuttering I dunno about, but the mic I can likely fix.
<knittl> yes
<Cycom> click the preferences button
<knittl> i enabled everything already ;)
<Cycom> everything is checked off?
<knittl> off/on? ^^
<knittl> i have everything enabled
<Cycom> checked.  as in, it's activated
<Cycom> ok
<Cycom> yeah, good. click on the options tab.
<Cycom> (after closing that window)
<knittl> yes
<Cycom> see the dropdowns for Input Source?
<knittl> yup, it's set to front mic
<Cycom> try setting it to Line.
<knittl> because that's how it was in 8.04
<Cycom> then try recording.  if that doesn't work, try just Mic.
<knittl> line? i can only choose between mic and front mic
<Cycom> oh, then set it to Mic.
<knittl> i need a mic to try to record
<Cycom> you said internal mic
<Cycom> front mic is probably the jacks. it was on my ICH7
<knittl> yes, front mic = internal, mic = external
<knittl> at least it was a while back
<Cycom> it may have switched.
<Cycom> try it the other way.
<zlobi__> No luck
<knittl> ok, gimme a sac
<Cycom> knittl: also make sure your volume on the recording tab for capture is up.
<knittl> they are all up,
<nanomad> zlobi__: ok lemme check if there is a bug report already
<zlobi__> sudo iwconfig says error around the end
<knittl> but in soundrecorder i can see it is recording something
<zlobi__> In fact, this new manager, hm, kinda, s*x
<nanomad> zlobi__: ah
<Cycom> knittl: so it sees volume changes when you shout at it?
<knittl> no :( it's just recording something (noise?)
<zlobi__> Can't refresh, shows old cvalues
<Cycom> knittl: hrmm...
<knittl> what are those Mux sliders?
<zlobi__> May I replace just network manager, downgrade to 8.10?
<Cycom> knittl: try cranking them too, but I dunno.
<knittl> tried all combinations
<Cycom> knittl: there's possibly a problem with the jack sensing on the computer too.  It may think that there's a mic plugged in when there is not.
<knittl> oh
<knittl> i put it back to front mic, it's working now
<nanomad> zlobi__: this is a known bug
<knittl> let's see how performous likes it
<Cycom> knittl: XD
<nanomad> zlobi__: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/348275
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348275 in linux "[iwlagn] networkmanager applet cannot connect to WPA2" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<knittl> it's still not working in performous, but maybe it's a performous problem
<knittl> thanks for your time :)
<zlobi__> Thanks... Any expected time for fix?
<zlobi__> seems it is not only WPA2 problem
<Cycom> knittl: does performous have the option to select which input it's pulling from?
<zlobi__> And I do not believe it is a driver bug, was fine in intrepid
<nanomad> zlobi__: dunno, hope before 9.04 goes final
<knittl> maybe in a config file, gotta look
<nanomad> zlobi__:  it may be a regression in the drivers since the kernel changed
<zlobi__> Ya, let's hope
<emma> Hey how come Jaunty still has awesome 2.3 why not Awesome 3 now?
<nanomad> zlobi__: You should try 2.6.29 kernel
<nanomad> zlobi__: maybe it is fixed in there
<zlobi__> sudo update-manager -d ?
<nanomad> zlobi__:  follow: http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/03/24/linux-kernel-2629-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-and-debian-linux/
<zlobi__> 10x
<zlobi__> reading time :)
<emma> Even debian has Awesome 3.2
<emma> I wonder what happened there that Jaunty still has an obsolete package of Awesome
<emma> (it's a tilling window manager)
<nanomad> emma: open a bug report [needs-packaging] Awesome 3.2
<emma> Okay
<crdlb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/awesome/+bug/253985
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 253985 in awesome "Please sync awesome 3.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<daftykins> what is awesome?
<xoox> daftykins: tiling window manager written in Lua I think
<daftykins> ah
<zlobi__> Smth funny, since I might not reboot
<zlobi__> On step 2 there, I was told that my Intel Core 2 Dou should be AMD64
<bsnider> right
<emma> nanomad: is this good? -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/awesome/+bug/351104
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351104 in awesome "The package for Awesome is outdated. Needs packaging." [Undecided,New]
<nanomad> emma: I'm going to close that bug since it is a duplicate of #253985
<bsnider> there's no guarantee it will really be packaged though
<emma> You told me to write it...
<dreamon_> würde gerne von der console ein xterm aufgehen lassen, in dem "hello World" steht.. xterm ; echo "Hello World" machts falsch.. kann mir jemand die syntax sagen?
<nanomad> emma: i'm sorry, thats my fault
<emma> no worries :(
<emma> oops, i meant :)
<holzmodem> hi, I try to build a jaunty kernel+linuxphc patch INSIDE Launchpad PPA (NOT LOCAL!), but the buildprocess reports "EE: Previous or current ABI file missing!" I prepare the source with debuild -S -sd, and this removes the missing abi files, how can I keep the abi files or fix the problem??
<zlobi__> And you were given a link to the already reported one
<dreamon_> sri wrong channel
<emma> is bug 253985 well written and getting attention?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253985 in awesome "Please sync awesome 3.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253985
<nanomad> emma: i think so
<nanomad> emma: have a look at it
<zlobi__> still, no links in both :P
<nanomad> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/awesome/+bug/253985
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 253985 in awesome "Please sync awesome 3.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<zlobi__> A bug report does not need to be a book, heavy enough to kill a bug, isn't it? :P
<dupondje> when I boot, my dmraid says on dmraid -ay that my raid is inconsistent ... but dmraid -rD says its ok (its a fixed bug), but is there a way to make it boot ? :p
<penguin42> dupondje: When was it fixed?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/349516
<dupondje> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349516 in dmraid "Regression: Patch 15_isw_incorrect_status_fix breaks latest dmraid (no raid sets) Ubuntu 9.04 Beta" [Undecided,Fix released]
<penguin42> oh I see - it's fixed bt you haven't got the fix yet?
<penguin42> dupondje: Can you grab that dmraid package he mentions in that bug?
<dupondje> well I cannot boot the system :) so prolly hard to install it
<dupondje> its the root thats on dmraid ...
<penguin42> can you boot it and get to the root using a boot cd ?
<dupondje> should work :)
<dupondje> but isn't there a function to force dmraid to accept incosistency ?
<penguin42> don't know - I've not used dmraid
<knittl> hm, is there still a package needed to be able to use flashplayer + sound
<bsnider> flashplugin-nonfree is all that's required
<penguin42> there have been screwups in the past where it's taken some encouragement to use pulse
<dupondje> seems there is no option to force dmraid :(
<dupondje> lets boot from cd :)
<BluesKaj> not just that , knittl, sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Q-FUNK> could somone check bug #351122 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351122 in gvfs "please disable gphoto2 backend for Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351122
<penguin42> dupondje: The problem you are going to have is that replacing the package from a CD is going to be tricky since it'll need to update the initrd
<knittl> hm ok. asked because sound is behaving really strange here since upgrading
<penguin42> describe strange?
<knittl> stuttering sound in vlc, performous crashes (backtrace shows libpulse.so.0 many times), recording works (but not in performous, it only records direct audio-output)
<penguin42> can you describe the type of stutters you get?
<dupondje> penguin42: i'll boot from cd, and chroot to my installation and do a upgrade ? :)
<dupondje> should do :)
<penguin42> dupondje: Good luck
<knittl> how can i describe them? it's muting every few seconds for a moment and then resumes. after pausing for a while it is better, but begins to stutter again after some time
<penguin42> knittl: It's just I'm getting POP sounds since the beta (didn't have that particular problem on the Alpha)
<knittl> hm, wouldn't describe it as popping
<knittl> startup sound is crackling
<Q-FUNK> sound in jaunty indeed regularly crackles and pops.  intrepid was working fine.
<penguin42> Q-FUNK: You on gnome or kde?
<knittl> i'm not alone, goood … means it's getting fixed
<Q-FUNK> gnome
<penguin42> Q-FUNK: Nod, I've spent the day in KDE and no pops - even running the gnome apps
<Q-FUNK> ok
<thomasdelbeke> hi there, plz help:
<Q-FUNK> but is kde using pulse?
<thomasdelbeke> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2bcc1828
<penguin42> Q-FUNK: No, but the gnome apps still do
<Q-FUNK> here, the break is noticably in PA
<Q-FUNK> just chnaging PA version fixes things
<DanaG> oh yeah, with PA 0.9.15, Wine gives me missing symbols.
<DanaG> I have to use padsp.  It doesn't even OFFER alsa or esd.
<penguin42> Q-FUNK: Are you aware of any defects on it - if not can you confirm 350274 please?
<Q-FUNK> lemme check. just a sec
<Q-FUNK> bug #350274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350274 in pulseaudio "Occasional Pop sounds (new in Jaunty Beta)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350274
<syockit> Let's see... softlock once a day, hardlocks once a week, business as usual
<syockit> If I get a hardlock, I can finally blame the kernel, right?
<penguin42> syockit: Intrepid never did that to me
<penguin42> syockit: It depends how hard, something like X can take it pretty far
<fargiolas> crackling sound should be related to jaunty disabling glitch-free audio by default
<syockit> X can also block alt-SysRq?
<Q-FUNK> penguin42: yes, that's what I get here too.  i'll just select the me-too box.
<penguin42> syockit: I think so
<penguin42> fargiolas: Why did they do that? I'm not sure it's a normal stutter though - it's more of a distinct POP
<DanaG> syockit: handy trick: install an ssh server if you don't already have one, and you can echo a single letter into /proc/sysrq-trigger
<DanaG> Have to be root to do it, of course.
<penguin42> yeh sysrq-trigger is one of my favorite things
<fargiolas> penguin42: some time ago I read they disabled it because it caused some issues on some hardware
<penguin42> fargiolas: It seems to cause some other issues on some other hardware - sigh :-(
<dupondje> its updating :)
<fargiolas> penguin42: you can reenable it adding replacing "load-module module-hal-detect" with "load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0" in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<josh-l> anyone else get this lame issue, if I open another tab or firefox window, and the previous was a flash site, not always immediately but eventually the flash area just goes away replaced with grey??
<josh-l> i then have to refresh the page
<DanaG> tsched=0 disables "glitch-free"
<thomasdelbeke> Please help: /http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d752f59af, due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/344303
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344303 in python-defaults "package python 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dupondje> topic ?
<fargiolas> DanaG: isn't it the opposite?
<penguin42> fargiolas: Thanks! I'll give that a go
<DanaG> nope, tsched is "timer-based scheduling" -- that's what glitch-free is.
<DanaG> The old way is interrupt-based.
<fargiolas> oh ok :), penguin then remove tsched=0 or try both and see what works
<bsnider> DanaG, is which config file?
<DanaG> /etc/pulse/default.pa
<penguin42> fargiolas: It has the two cases actually in an ifexists module-hal-detect.so  so who knows which it's using!
<DanaG> I'm not a developer, but I do enjoy using the multiple-device features of PA. =þ
<Ownatik> Hi, i have an atheros wireless card which can connect only 1/5 boot. When I get it to work, it disconnects like 5 min later and after it's impossible to reconnect. This has been my problem since I believe ubuntu 7. Anyone knows how to fix this bug or simply a workaround so it becomes usable?
<fargiolas> there is not a single day that I don't blame pulseaudio for something..
<penguin42> fargiolas: Yeh, I mean there are those who blame bankers for the credit crunch.....
<fargiolas> the most frequent issue I get is with totem, I pause the movie then play it again and pulseaudio takes up 100% of the CPU and blocks everything
<bsnider> Ownatik, install the linux-backports-modules package for a enwer version of the atheros driver
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Ownatik> bsnider thank you I wil try this.
<Q-FUNK> penguin42: commented with data about my onw 32-bit system
<bsnider> you damn well better
<penguin42> Q-FUNK: Thanks
<Ownatik> be right back.
<fargiolas> one of these days I'll do some command line statistics, I believe the more frequent command I ran recently is "pulseaudio -k"
<thomasdelbeke> Please help: /http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d752f59af, due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/344303
<penguin42> fargiolas: To be honest I haven't had any pulse crashes since the beta - just the annoying pops
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344303 in python-defaults "package python 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<penguin42> fargiolas: The other one I used to find for unkilling pa was pasuspender /bin/true
<fargiolas> penguin42: it's not really a crash.. it just eats up the whole cpu..
<penguin42> fargiolas: I thought that had been fixed for the beta?
<fargiolas> penguin42: well could be :) when was the beta released? (afair the last time I had to kill pa was about 2 or 3 days ago.. then didn't watch any movie so don't know)
<Aggro> I'm having problems with disconnecting thin client and I'm seeing this line in syslog, does anyone know what it means?: nbd_server[14703]: Read failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<fargiolas> penguin42: another issue is that it mutes PCM channel randomly for no particular reason
<penguin42> fargiolas: Well I was running the alpha last weekend and beta this weekend - so somewhere between :-)
<penguin42> right, time for food
<josh-l> anyone got flash 64bit installed?
<bsnider> yep
<Ownatik> to whoever told me to install linux-backports-modules, it worked perfectly ... thanks a whole damn lot
<josh-l> bsnider: can you tell me how to install it... i'm guessing theres no repo with it yet right?
<bsnider> install flashplugin-nonfree
<DanaG> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in jaunty
<josh-l> bsnider: thats 32bit flash
<josh-l> i'm talking 64bit
<DanaG> !info adobe-flashplayer
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplayer does not exist in jaunty
<bsnider> and make sure you don't have nspluginwrapper installed
<DanaG> graargh, /me gives up.
<yofel> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<DanaG> I like having nspluginwrapper... it means I can kill Flash separately from Firefox.  =þ
<josh-l> bsnider: wait you just said to "install" flashplugin-nonfree ... i thought i had to uninstall it to install 64bit flash...
<frybye> josh-l: you get the 64bit flash direct from adobe...
<frybye> and yes - uninstall the flash-nonfree first...
<bsnider> if you're on an amd64 system, it will install the flash-64 alpha. you can do it manually though. download the plugin from adobe and put the libflashplugin.so file in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<pitwalker> How can I connect to a wifi router via CLI? "iwlist scan" is done
<josh-l> bsnider: what will install flash-64 alpha? its not in the repos is it?
<frybye> bsnider: sorry - i did not wanna fire accross your bow - just though he had been missunderstood...
<josh-l> you guys are confusing me
<bsnider> flashplguin-nonfree has the 64 bit plguin
<josh-l> bsnider: since when? jaunty? because it didnt in intrepid
<bsnider> somebody here said it did
<bsnider> i did it manually, so i can't be sure
<josh-l> bsnider: would you mind walking me through manual install
<bsnider> i already explained it
<bsnider> download the plugin from adobe
<josh-l> ok done
<bsnider> unpack it. it will create a file called libflashplugin.so
<josh-l> uninstalled flash-nonfree and nsplugwrapper
<josh-l> right
<thomasdelbeke> ***TOPIC: python2.6 not available through bzr get*** Please help: /http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d752f59af, due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/344303
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344303 in python-defaults "package python 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bsnider> as sudo, move the file to /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<josh-l> ok then?
<bsnider> now it's installed, so test it in firefox
<josh-l> bsnider: ok how do i check if its actually the 64bit one installed when i open firefox?
<dupondje> updateinitramfs doesn't work on chroot ?
<bsnider> if it works, it is
<josh-l> ok thank you
<bsnider> you can look at about:plugins
<bsnider> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<josh-l> hmmmmm... firefox is crashing every time i open
<josh-l> woooow sooo  this plugin is ridiculously faster!
<bsnider> i thought it was just crashing
<thomasdelbeke> ***TOPIC: python2.6 not available through bzr get*** Please help: /http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d752f59af, due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/344303
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344303 in python-defaults "package python 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<josh-l> bsnider: it was... but it suddenly stopped
<josh-l> bsnider: wow really just ridiculous difference my god
<bsnider> yeah huh?
<josh-l> i had used it before but never noticed ... now while using deezer.com which is a full flash interface it really just makes all the difference
<josh-l> i can actually scroll the page at normal speed
<bsnider> i haven't had any problems with it. quite the contrary
<josh-l> ah hmm it crashes when i open gmail... maybe something to do with stylish
<bsnider> doesn't crash here
<josh-l> are you using stylish?
<bsnider> what's that?
<josh-l> its new greasemonkey
<josh-l> hrmm
<bsnider> greasemonkey?
<josh-l> scripts for things like gmail
<bsnider> i'm using shiretoko with a few addons
<bsnider> it's a lot faster than ff 3
<josh-l> damn! its still doing it... crashing every time i start gmail
<josh-l> thats really not good
<bsnider> disable your addons
<josh-l> i removed the flash plugin... and reopened gmail... no crash!
<DanaG> I prefer WITH nspluginwrapper.
<DanaG> It makes it so that Flash crashing doesn't take down all of Firefox.
<josh-l> DanaG: will it still work the same?
<josh-l> with 64bit flash plugin i mean
<josh-l> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<josh-l> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<josh-l> oops
<bsnider> flash never crashes here so i guess i don't need that
<josh-l> oh no
<josh-l> this never happened before
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there, anybody there? >>> ***TOPIC: python2.6 not available through bzr get*** Please help: /http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d752f59af, due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/344303
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344303 in python-defaults "package python 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<josh-l> this is not making me happe
<josh-l> happy
<josh-l> still getting crash even with nsplugginwrapper installed
<bsnider> maybe this greasemonkey thing is the problem
<josh-l> bsnider: i removed it
<bsnider> try it with a brand new profile
<bsnider> maybe your profile is borked
<josh-l> thats a good idea... how do i do that?
<josh-l> bsnider: how do I start a new profile?
<bsnider> it's in .mozilla
<josh-l> nope that didnt do it :(
<syockit> firefox -P
<syockit> that'd start a profile selector. then, create new profile, and run it
<bsnider> cool
<syockit> if you want to run multiple profiles side by side, use firefox -P -no-remote
<josh-l> nope... new profile doesnt help my crash :(
<bsnider> this is all just with gmail?
<josh-l> bsnider: yes
<josh-l> basically the reason i even use firefox is for gmail...
<syockit> and the problem is plugins are not seperated from profiles
<Aggro> Totem prints out this error with --debug flag. What is pulsesink? "pulsesink.c(451): gst_pulsesink_is_dead ():"
<syockit> wait, maybe you can create profiles that disables plugins?
<bsnider> did you disable the stylist thing?
<syockit> i.e. one profile for just viewing gmail
<syockit> is it only on gmail, or any page using stylist?
<yofel> hey, how can I get dpkg/apt/something else to give me a list of all installed packages?
<josh-l> syockit: just gmail, not using stylish anymore, uninstalled it
<dupondje> mmm
<c_korn> will jaunty have a x.org version >= 7.5 ?
<dupondje> I upgraded dmraid from chroot env
<dupondje> it worked
<bsnider> what other addons do you have?
<dupondje> but it still doesn't boot :x
<syockit> yofel: in dpkg, dpkg --get-selections . using aptitude, aptitude search ~i
<yofel> syockit: thanks!
<josh-l> bsnider I have ... relative tabs, personal menu, and gmarks
<BleSS> is secure install this beta?
<ikonia> it's a beta product - it can have issues
<BleSS> is that with the anterior version I'd many troubles with kde 4 and I'd to change to ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> anyone here play Urban Terror that has installed jaunty?
<ikonia> I suggest using a stable version until it is released
<BleSS> ok, but does 8.10 solved problems with kde 4?
<bsnider> c_korn, x server 1.6
<ikonia> BleSS: it doesn't matter as you said you where going to switch to ubuntu
<ikonia> BleSS: ubuntu doesn't use kde
<JMFTheVCI> BleSS: If you use ubuntu you end up with Gnome. If you use kubuntu you have kde.
<BleSS> I'm using now ubuntu because I'd to change from 8.10 for many troubles in kde 4.2
<syockit> no, you can have kde in ubuntu as well
<josh-l> darn to install firefox 3.1 i need to install a bunch of gnome libs??
<josh-l> but not 3.0
<syockit> kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde preinstalled in place of gnome
<BleSS> so, I would to know if those issues has been solved to install again
<ikonia> syockit: not in the context he was using
<JMFTheVCI> syockit: Yes, but generally that is the default with the two distributions.
<c_korn> bsnider: does x.org have different versioning? (like java?) I am refering to this sentence: "XInput 2 will feature relative mouse movements, and is coming to the 7.5 release of x.org."
<syockit> ikonia: what was the context anyway?
<ikonia> syockit: he's switching from kubuntu to ubuntu - will ubuntu fix his kde problems
<bsnider> that feature will be in koala, assuming they don't drag their heels on it. but they always do drag their heels
<syockit> c_korn: versioning compared to?
<ppe> hi, I've got a soundproblem with jaunty. I cannot play any soundfile. it is since i've played some flash-videos.
<bsnider> c_korn, in other words, no that feature will not be in jaunty
<c_korn> bsnider: ok, thanks
<ppe> I cannot kill pulseaudio and it's installed
<syockit> xserver: 1.6,  xorg: 7.4
<syockit> ppe: try pulseaudio -k and see if it remains alive
<Aggro> ppe: Does it work after restart? I'm having a problem where my sound dies after about a minute and then recovers again upon restart.
<syockit> ppe, Aggro: if that fails, try sudo invoke-rc.d pulseaudio restart
<ppe> Aggro: it is good after a restart, but then I get problems when I hear some videos on youtube
 * DanaG wonders why PA 0.9.15 gives protocol errors, and thus refuses to use network tunneling.
<DanaG> pulseaudio is not a system service... so attempting to restart it that way... does not work.
<bsnider> pulse 9.15 isn't actually done yet
<ppe> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/110178/
<DanaG> Did they break the tunnel module, or something?
<ppe> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/110179/
<c_korn> syockit: oh, those are different applications :P shame on me
<josh-l> bsnider: ok there must be a way to sort this out... apparently i've read that firefox 3.1 might not have this bug... but my problem is i'm running kubuntu, when i try to install firefox 3.1 it wants to install a but load of gnome libs... which firefox 3.0 doesnt
<ria> ich kann jaunty nicht booten (live cd) ?
<Aggro> syockit: I don't think it is pulseaudio that gets killed
<crdlb> josh-l: like what?
<ria> ati radeon hd 2600
<bsnider> josh-l, well, that's out of my hands.
<DanaG> You sure it's not just PA randomly aborting?
<Aggro> syockit: totem --debug prints out this: pulsesink.c(451): gst_pulsesink_is_dead ()
<Aggro> Restarting pulseaudio does not fix the problem
<crdlb> I've looked at the deps for firefox-3. and xulrunner-1.9.1, and I don't see anything odd
<josh-l> crdlb: like all of this! http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/140276/
<syockit> josh-l: try installing without recommended packages
<josh-l> syockit: how?
<crdlb> actually it appears to be pulling in firefox-3.1-gnome-support
<crdlb> which is only suggests
<crdlb> eh, it's not
<josh-l> hmm?
<syockit> josh-l: if using synaptic, you can disable recommended as dependency in the preferences. if using apt-get, use apt-get --no-install-recommends install
<josh-l> ok
<josh-l> thx
<ria> ati radeon hd 2600??
<josh-l> syockit: happen to know what it is for aptitude ? :)
<crdlb> josh-l: oh, try it with apt-get, maybe aptitude is just being dumb
<syockit> josh-l: aptitude -R install , maybe
<josh-l> crdlb: no apt-get wants all that stuff too
<josh-l> syockit: that seemed to work
<crdlb> ahhh, it's apturl
<josh-l> whats that mean
<crdlb> that package has five million gnome deps
<syockit> strange. I thought it'd only depend on gdebi?
<syockit> ahh, it uses gnome-app-install
<crdlb> and it's ubufox that brings that in, which is recommended by firefox-3.1
<crdlb> imho, it should be suggests, like it is in 3.0
<josh-l> no!!!
<crdlb> ?
<josh-l> flash 64 still kills firefox when i bring up gmail
<syockit> ouch
<syockit> plugin problem it is, then
<bsnider> strange that it doesn't do that for me
<josh-l> this seems to say otherwise: http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1017
 * dan457 wonders which flash he's using
<syockit> who is the culprit? nspluginwrapper, xulrunner, or flash? who knows...
 * dan457 is using flash 10 from medibuntu repo just fine with gmail.
<syockit> Aggro: see if sudo invoke-rc.d pulseaudio stop will do the trick
<josh-l> you know what it is
<josh-l> specifically gmail chat
<syockit> btw this is 64-bit flash we're talking about
<bsnider> gmail chat looks fine here
<josh-l> uggh
<bsnider> hahahaa
<bsnider> it just sucks doesn't it?
<syockit> josh-l: let me confirm: 64-bit flash 10, clean profile, crashes on gmail?
<josh-l> syockit: exactly
<josh-l> maybe i can block flash just for gmail page
<syockit> I thought gmail had no flash components whatsoever. I wonder what could've triggered the crash
<thomasdelbeke> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<thomasdelbeke> cpio: ./sbin/udevadm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<thomasdelbeke> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<thomasdelbeke> anyway, was anyone talking to me or was I just ignored? going down for reboot now . ..
<josh-l> syockit: youre right it doesnt
<bsnider> it looks like all-javascript to me
<josh-l> it is
<syockit> josh-l: and clean profile, flash disabled, gmail doesn't crash?
<josh-l> syockit:  correct
<josh-l> well
<josh-l> syockit: the only way i've tried that is by removing the plugin file completely
<josh-l> so its disabled... because its not there
<sagredo> hi I'm up-to-date with all the latest jaunty packages but I'm NOT getting the new graphical sexiness notifications. What gives?!
<syockit> josh-l: what if you have it installed, and disable it on add-ons dialog?
<josh-l> havent tried let me try now syockit
<Phantomas> I installed jaunty beta to a usb and when i boot from it, it takes me directly to text mode
<DanaG> syockit: PulseAudio is NOT a system daemon! (at least by default.)  The init.d file won't do anything.
<syockit> sagredo: probably you upgraded from previous alpha, it won't automatically install it for you. install notify-osd
<sagredo> syockit: Can I get a WOOT?
<sagredo> syockit: will I have to restart anything for the new notifications?
<josh-l> syockit: so far so good with it disabled...
<dereine> hi, is it known that the intel video driver is quite slow on the new ubuntu
<sagredo> dereine: yes
<sagredo> dereine: let me get you a link
<dereine> sagredo: thx
<syockit> DanaG: oh, didn't know that. I was wondering what it was doing there in init.d
<DanaG> =þ
<syockit> Aggro: then try pulseaudio -k || pulseaudio -D
<DanaG> It's there in case people want it to run as a system daemon... but I don't know why anyone would.
<DanaG> I usually do "2>&1 pulseaudio -vvv > pulse.log &'
<DanaG> and then 'tail -f pulse.log'
<sagredo> dereine: there's over 100 comments but it's a likely fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,In progress]
<josh-l> trying to use noscript to block flash from only gmail
<josh-l> kindof a pain
<sagredo> dereine: you might want to try this /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Section "Device" VendorName "Intel Corporation" Identifier "82865G Integrated Graphics Controller" Driver "Intel" Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<sagredo> #   BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
<sagredo> #    Option "DRI" "False"
<syockit> DanaG: what is 2>&1 for? btw, how do you send jobs to someone else so that i can close the terminal without killing the background process?
<crdlb> stderr to stdout, and by using '& disown'
<DanaG> send jobs to someone else?  NOt sure what you mean.  If you 'exit' (as in command) the terminal instead of hitting the 'close' button, it'll leave background things in the background, and not kill them when the terminal quits.
<crdlb> if you use disown, the X will work too :)
<dereine> sagredo: can you pastebin it, its here hard to read
<josh-l> weird that didnt work :I
<dereine> sagredo: i tryed out uxa, but it could't even start
<josh-l> anyone have any ideas on blocking flash just in gmail?
<sagredo> dereine: what about Option "DRI" "False"
<sagredo> dereine: that's what originally got me into X
<lamo> to switch to alsa from pulse can i just change the settings in my sound prefs or do i need to completely remove pulse? Also what happened to sessions?
 * crdlb always closes terminals with ^D anyway
<lamo> wanna disable pulse on boot
<Phantomas> I have an ATI x1950 pro ... ubuntu alpha 6 booted from usb but beta doesn't it displays these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/140181/ and takes me into text mode
<crdlb> it was renamed to Startup Applications
<DanaG> crdlb: /me does the same
<lamo> heh cant believe i missed that
<Phantomas> i installed by both usb-creator and unetbootin ...
<bsnider> josh-l, try using the old gmail ui
<Phantomas> I also burnt the same image to a cd .... and it worked ...
<josh-l> bsnider: i use the chat all the time...
<josh-l> okay flashblock addon works... a pain because it blocks everything unless you specify otherwise ... i wish there was something that did the other way around
<bsnider> i've never used it. so maybe that's the difference
<bsnider> josh-l, kopete can do google chats
<lamo> man jaunty is fast!!!
<josh-l> bsnider: yeah... if i get too annoyed with this setup i'll do that
<josh-l> lamo right!
<kghunt> anyone experienced problems with network manager not saving network keys
<lamo> loads my desktop in about 2 seconds now instead of 20 it tool before
<lamo> *took
<lamo> I'm still getting the alsa muted on boot though
<bsnider> josh-l, doesn't konqueror work?
<josh-l> bsnider: yeah but it just doesnt do many things i like that firefox does, plus it really sucks for gmail
<emma> Does installing firefox still install all kinds of gnome dependencies?
<emma> It did that in Intrepid.
<bsnider> josh-l, it's worth the extra packages to try ff 3.1
<josh-l> bsnider: oh i got it without the extra packages... i've used 3.1 before i like it :)
<DanaG> For me, boot is 45 seconds.  :(
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bsnider> what'd you call me?
<ActionParsnip> Is there a bug with Nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> I installed the 180.29 and I can only hit 800x600
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> 180.37 is what's in the repos
<ActionParsnip> i still cant get 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> even if I modify xorg.conf
<bsnider> go to the terminal
<bsnider> type dkms status
<bsnider> what does it say?
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm upgrading to jaunty and it's telling me beanshell (bsh) is being removed. I checked, and it's A) set to manually installed and B) in jaunty, so what gives? (why is it being removed as an "obsolete package"?)
<ActionParsnip> bsnider: let me boot to it, brb. thanks for the call so far
<Blues-Man> guys where can I ask to fix the bug about video brightness key not working on different kernel than ubuntu?
<imachine> Blues-Man, launchpad.
<imachine> anyway, can anyone tell me about ubuntu's boot splash not working?
<imachine> It just stopped working on bootup for me.
<imachine> I have ext4 and thought that's why it goes more "verbose" on boot, but a friend of mine has it too, and no probs with bootup not showing up. could it be nvidia related? (possibly not, since I had it working before as well)
<imachine> I moved to 9.04 and bam no splash
<imachine> when I shutdown the splash appears, when I bootup it's there for the first two seconds or so, then just drops to text.
<godmok> hi, i upgraded ubuntu jaunty to beta and now it seems that some folder where deleted like ".nautilus". i cannot run firefox, or konqueror or even gedit (but kwrite works)
<imachine> it'd get recreated fine.
<imachine> so I don't think that could block you.
<imachine> try backing up your ~/.gconf, .gconfd, .gnome2, .gnome2_private
<godmok> imachine: you mean me?
<imachine> I did that and got a nice perf boost. also, my qt apps work a lot better now, as of 4.5.0, qt reads gconf stuff
<imachine> ye
<godmok> well, i've done a backup, because i got a similar problem to upgrade the kernel to >2.6.28-9. so i waited till beta, and now the same
<imachine> had no such issues
<imachine> running since alpha 4
<imachine> upgraded fro 8.10
<imachine> and 8.04 earlier
<godmok> and if i do (did) a clean installation, then i cannot install any hardware driver for my grafic card, cause it's not fount  :/
<imachine> hmm
<godmok> clean installation from beta
<godmok> and then it freeze
<imachine> dunno bro
<imachine> I wouldnt' know about any of those issues.
<imachine> maybe there's something else about your machine/cd
<imachine> I had not such issues nonetheless, so can't really help you :]
<godmok> well i've seen some similar problems after upgrade in kde, but not in gnome :(
<godmok> nope
<godmok> alpha6 worked
<godmok> but newer kernel than -9 seems to kill my system
<carl0s-> hi guys. I just installed Jaunty alpha 6 (yes, I know beta is out.. already had burned) over the top of my Fedora 10 system, x86_64, onto /dev/sda. Unfortunately I am getting a grub error: Error 15. The menu.lst looks like it's using uuids. Any ideas? Could Fedora have left something on the mbr or something?
<carl0s-> sorry, meant /dev/sdd . My fourth disk. /dev/sd[abc] are LVM ontop of md RAID5.
<carl0s-> There are various places for grub to reside aren't there.. mbr or partition boot sector or something? I wonder if Fedora has left grub on mbr so Ubuntu's grub isn't getting launched. Any idea how to clear?
<godmok> well i hope the restart don't fail like last time and deleted my whole user folder... cu
<carl0s-> oops battery died.
<carl0s-> any ideas on my grub problem then?
<godmok> great... that's f... up :(
<puetzk> carl0s-: you can have grub stage1 in the drive's master boot record, on in a partition boot record, and then stage2 anywhere you told stage1 about. You can also use a stage1.5, so that it actually uses a filesystem driver to find/load stage2
<carl0s-> puetzk: thanks. I have just tried from install disk: sudo grub; root (hd3,0); setup(hd3); sudo reboot and it's worked ;)
<puetzk> error 15 is a file not found, which would imply that you've gotten to stage1.5 (or stage2), and have a wrong path
<carl0s-> puetzk: I just need to get Ubuntu to recognise my LVM/md RAID5 home partition now..
<carl0s-> oh it seems to have hung on bootup though just before X. d'oh! :)
<carl0s-> I should've downloaded the beta
<intelGMA500> hi! I'm trying to install a intel gma 500 over ubuntu 9.04 beta but didn't work. any solution?
<carl0s-> is the recovery mode of the install disk console based or X based?
<josh-l> crdlb: interesting, disabling gmail chat doesnt fix problem... still get crash ...
<josh-l> crdlb: are you there?
<xoox`> Is there a way to determine all packages that were installed from a local repository? How do I query installed packages based on fields like "origin"?
<jordan> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04
<yofel> Guest88603: that would be?
<xoox`> !ask | Guest88603
<ubottu> Guest88603: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest88603> i cant right click on anything to access that familiar drop down menu
<Guest88603> i mean, like if i have something on my desktop i cannot right click on it
<Guest88603> in 8.10 i could to like delete it or what not
<Guest88603> any ideas?
<intelGMA500> hi! I'm trying to install a intel gma 500 over ubuntu 9.04, any help please?
<xoox`> intelGMA500: Weren't there known issues for intel gma listed in the Jaunty info page?
<ellar> Guest88603: can you use the right click anywhere else? Possible that your mouse isn't properly conifgured
<ActionParsnip> ok guys, the ol parsnip here, I'm running my trusty nvidia 6150 with jaunty and cannot get any resolution higher than 640x480. Here is some useful info which may help. http://pastebin.com/f78e6ba30
<intelGMA500> xoox`: I don't know
<Guest88603> it works if i directly right click on the desktop it comes up with the create folder create launcher  ect...
<xoox`> Guest88603: What are you trying to right click on that is not working?
<Guest88603> zipped files that i downloaded
<Guest88603> fonts
<QPrime> ok, sorry for the "is anyone running..." question, but... Is anyone successfully running xserver-xorg-video-nouveau 1:0.0.10~git20090327 from the Jaunty repo?  the driver is consistantly bombing on me (unable to load nouveau_drv.so)
<xoox`> Guest88603: Does it work anywhere else? Like on a folder you have created?
<Guest88603> nope
<ActionParsnip> looks like a whole load of video driver issues with the jaunty
<xoox`> Unsurprising, its the code that we have the least control over.
<ActionParsnip> true
<ActionParsnip> i'm waiting for al the skype moaning too
<Guest88603> my issue you mean?
<ActionParsnip> stupid skype
<xoox`> Guest88603: No.
<Guest88603> or best yet how do i configure my mouse?
<Guest88603> it worked perfectly in 8.10
<xoox`> Guest88603: System, Preferences, Mouse in Gnome
<ActionParsnip> Guest88603: new kernel = new kernel driver
<Guest88603> what should i look for in the mouse prefs?
<QPrime> nouveau is in experimental state so I would not normally ask, but the last RedHat nouveau testday release actually worked pretty well on this same system.  Just wondering if there was something particular to the Jaunty package that was an issue.
<Guest88603> would a restart help?
<Guest88603> i installed a messload of updates so
<carl0s-> I noticed that during the Jaunty alpha cycle, the Intel driver was showing lower FPS with glxgears, but was smooth and I was able to drag GL windows (glxgears) properly, then on the next update it was back to 610fps on my netbook (high), but no dragging. It looks like they tried EXA acceleration then changed their minds.. is that the case?
<yofel> carl0s-: what you mean is UXA - now EXA is the default. UXA is too crashy
<carl0s-> yofel: that sounds like the one.. it at least allowed nice dragging of gl windows. Oh well.
<SwedeMike> I get 1061FPS with gm4500 now, without enabling UXA, so yes, it does seem to be the case.
<josh-l> how can I use adblock to block flash from gmail?
<SwedeMike> but yes, no proper dragging
<carl0s-> still, performance here is good. I remember when I first tried Jaunty on this Samsung NC10 netbook, I thought the graphics performance was terrible,.. youtube was bad etc. I haven't tried youtube in a while, but gl desktop is good and movies play nicely.
<ActionParsnip> I'm running my trusty nvidia 6150 with jaunty and cannot get any resolution higher than 640x480 but I can use desktop effects. Here is some useful info which may help. http://pastebin.com/f78e6ba30
<carl0s-> has the bouncy windows been fixed? I had to turn off umm Sticky edges or something.. that caused the windows to bounce up and down like crazy.
<Guest85526> quick question tho.... in 8.10 when i used my scroll wheel it would flip between desks... can i still do that in 9.04 and if so how do i make it so it will do that
<carl0s-> yay.. beta is booting where alpha 6 didn't :)
<ActionParsnip> carl0s-: ya, i had that
<Guest85526> any ideas?
<carl0s-> How will I get Ubuntu to recognise my KVM raid5 and automount it etc?
<ActionParsnip> Guest85526: I'd imagine it would still be a feaure, try a live CD to test
<Guest85526> what do you mean
<Guest85526> wow, support for .avi
<ActionParsnip> Guest85526: burn a live jaunty cd, boot to it then see if the functionality you need is there
<ActionParsnip> Guest85526: avi is tried and tested, avi will nearly always be supported
<Guest85526> okay... i remember from 8.10 sometimes it wouldnt work
<carl0s-> Can I just go ahead and install mdadm or is there a group package that's going to install that and other things the system needs for working with md-raid?
<Guest85526> I <3 UBUNTU hehe
<pwnguin> QPrime: is somethnig wrong with the nouveau package?
<pwnguin> QPrime: there's one or two bugs open; make sure you install libdrm-nouveau1 (known bug and in progress)
<cousteau> all those "Starting File Manager"...?
<afallenhope> hey guys
<afallenhope> not supported or not supported online? lol.
<Aggro> afallenhope: What do you mean?
<afallenhope> like.. the topic says it's not supported.. well is this channel for support or bug reports?
<crdlb> it's not supported by ubuntu, that doesn't mean we can't try to help
<afallenhope> oh okay.
<pwnguin> but we are ubuntu
<afallenhope> I'm thinking about installing it.
<pwnguin> anything we do here would be supprt, by ubuntu ;)
<afallenhope> I heard it's MUCH better than Intrepid ever was
<pwnguin> what was wrong with intrepid?
<afallenhope> just really buggy
<afallenhope> imo at least
<pwnguin> well, thats always a gamble
<privaterolf> Anyone here? :O
<ActionParsnip> I got it so I can familiarise with it for new users when i becomes the stable release
<pwnguin> i think the firefox suckbar is better though
<ghindo> Hey, just wanted to pop in here and thank everyone who's worked on Jaunty.  I installed it today and it's wonderful.
<privaterolf> Can anyone tell me how to change from the madwifi driver you select in "Hardware Drivers" back to the ath5k that ubuntu detects during your system? The option isn't in the GUI.  Query me please...I have to use a neighbor's connection for now and the ping is probably high.
<tremby> my machine hasn't been able to resolve domain names today. dig domain.com works but ping domain.com does not. ping ip.of.domain.com /does/ work. what might be wrong? other machines on the network are fine, and their settings look the same
<ActionParsnip> tremby: add some nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<afallenhope> to list the packages that I have installed it's dpkg --list right? or is that just a list of packages available
<tremby> ActionParsnip: that file's fine -- it points to 10.0.0.1, my gateway. same settings on my laptop and it's fine
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: dpkg -l will list your installed apps, apt-cache serch .    will show ALL available
<ghindo> Has anybody here tried out UXA on Intel hardware?
<ActionParsnip> tremby: add a public dns so that names get resolved
<SwedeMike> ghindo: I ran it for a month or so.
<ghindo> SwedeMike: What was your chipset, and how stable was it?
<tremby> ActionParsnip: bind on that gateway uses public DNS servers
<SwedeMike> ghindo: gm4500, and I didnt notice any problems with it, but I don't do much more than run xterm and firefox
<SwedeMike> and now it seems EXA is enabled by default, and I never noticed much difference
<SwedeMike> apart from fps numbers in glxgears changing
<ghindo> SwedeMike: Interesting, thank you!
<carl0s-> well, I'm doing OK :) my raid 5 has been detected and auto-assembled. lvm is seeing the stuff. I guess I just need to get the uuid of the lvm volume into my /etc/fstab somehow now..
<carl0s-> for a minute there I thought I'd lost my 2000 albums and 130 movies !
<xoox`> How do I upgrade a package that I installed on intrepid from an intrepid PPA?
<SwedeMike> carl0s-: I just mount the lv directly in fstab, I don't use the uuid
<SwedeMike> carl0s-: md uuid in mdadm.conf and then mount the lv in fstab, that's all that should be needed
<carl0s-> SwedeMike: it'd been a while since I had to use lv/pv/pg stuff.. actually it was when i upgraded from F9 to F10.. upgrades are a nightmare with this md RAID5/LVM stuff..
<cousteau> does anybody have an Nvidia MX/MX 400 or other Nvidia that uses the 96.x driver?
<PhotoJim> I did, until a couple of weeks ago :)
<cousteau> will the 96.43.11 driver work with Xorg 1.6?
<cousteau> I mean, has it been tested?
<carl0s-> SwedeMike: right. well I think I can do without the md uuid in mdadm.conf, because my partitions are set to linux-raid-autodetect, so mdadm is working automagically. I guess I just need the fstab... but fdisk /dev/mapper/RAID5-RAID5 isn't looking healthy.. (no partitions). I'm confused again though, do i actually have partitions or is lvm != partitions ?
<SwedeMike> carl0s-: huh? an lv is a partition, why would you want to partition the lv?
<SwedeMike> pv is a physical disk, vg is a bunch of pv:s, then you create lv:s in the vg, thus an lv is equivalent to a normal partition
<carl0s-> SwedeMike: I have no idea... I am so vague on this. I guess I meant filesystem, of which I do have one..
<carl0s-> SwedeMike: it's all good.
<SwedeMike> so I create a pv out of the md0, then add a vg to it, then have several lv:s in that vg
<carl0s-> SwedeMike: I just changed the properties in system-config-lvm, and ticked "mount" and tried /mnt/test , and all my stuff is there. Phew!
<carl0s-> SwedeMike: I get it now. I was trying to treat the LVM as a disk by running fdisk on it and expecting to see an ext3 partition, which was stupid..
<carl0s-> sorry, the lv.
<carl0s-> I wish I could just "su -" on ubuntu. I guess "sudo bash" is the closest?
<ali1234> sudo -s
<DanaG> cousteau: I've tried nvidia 96.43.10, and it just segfaults Xorg.  There's a .11?
<carl0s-> ali1234: lovely, thanks.
<SwedeMike> carl0s-: sudo -i
<cousteau> DanaG: at least on Nvidia's page
<ddd707> Afternoon/Eve
<DanaG> Hmm, I'll have to give that a try some time.
<carl0s-> SwedeMike: does one of those (-i / -s) give the root profile for paths etc. ?
<SwedeMike> you have to check out "man sudo" to see if it does what you swant.
<SwedeMike> want
<carl0s-> sure, thanks. looks fine anyway.
<Tekno> sudo su
<ddd707> now the fun part, backing up 500gb to move from ntfs to ext3 ... yech
<carl0s-> Ubuntu is much nicer to use than Fedora.. I feed kind of bad for dropping Fedora though, what with the virt stuff they've given me and what not, but Ubuntu is so nice and fresh and modern looking/feeling. I like it. Been using Jaunty on my Netbook for a few months now.
<carl0s-> feel..
<ddd707> Jaunty make me take the plunge... great start
<cousteau> DanaG: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.11.html
<cousteau> "Added support for X.Org server 1.5 and 1.6."
<carl0s-> I like Jaunty too :). I used to change themes - Fedora Clearlooks & Gartoon Redux icons, but the Ubuntu brown is actually nice after a bit.. nice glossy icons.
<carl0s-> how can I "cp -R [everything except .gvfs] /mnt/test/carl" ?
<sparr> Bug 339100, is it really an acceptable fix to just CONFLICTS out the packages that aren't working together, instead of actually fixing the broken package??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339100 in boost "jaunty upgrade fails when libboost-python-dev is installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339100
<ali1234> carl0s-: rsync can do that
<cousteau> am I the only one getting a lot of annoying "Starting File Manager" tabs on Jaunty Live CD?
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: did youu md5 check yur iso and check the cd once burned?
<DanaG> carl0s-: yeah, --one-filesystem (or something like that).
<carl0s-> ali1234: ok.. probably more complicated than I need. To be fair I have only just installed. Will Ubuntu create a fresh /home/carl when I reboot with a different filesystem mounted to /home ?
<carl0s-> my Fedora system has it as /home/Carl .. but my Ubuntu account is just carl
<cousteau> ActionParsnip: it was a torrent download; I suppose torrents already check for errors, but I'll try it; thanks
<ali1234> carl0s-: no and it probably wont let you log in if /home/carl doesn't exist, so create it
<rww> cousteau: did you tell gnome to not show your desktop at some point?
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: if you can check something, check it, also burn as SLOW as your burner will allow
<carl0s-> ali1234: fair enough.
<mjheagle8> hello, i was wondering if anyone can help me with a problem i am having after upgrading to jaunty.
<cousteau> md5sum /dev/scd0 ...
<ActionParsnip> is the 180.37 nvidia driver broken for nvidia 6150?
<rww> cousteau: because if so, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/nautilus/+bug/325973 may be relevant
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Unknown,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cousteau> ActionParsnip: already md5sum'ing
<ActionParsnip> mjheagle8: ask the room, it will reply if it can
<rww> torrents already do checksumming. you don't need to md5 torrent downloads =/
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: also boot to the cd and use the verify cd function to check it is consistant
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: you need to check the iso you burned to install with to
<ActionParsnip> rww: its good to check
<carl0s-> brb.. lets see if this has worked ;)
<rww> ActionParsnip: pretty sure it's the bug I linked above anyway
<ActionParsnip> rww: until i see md5 pass myself I assume nothing
<cousteau> ActionParsnip: why? if the CD itself is wrong, I will know; no need to md5sum the iso
<cousteau> just the CD
<cousteau> 03b63dada5e5fce0119a52d822e406a1  /dev/scd0
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: then boot to the cd and verify there
<papo> could anyone check whether the user interface fonts in firefox-3.1 are fuzzy while those in firefox-3.0 are not? I'm trying to find out whether this is a bug or just some wrong settings on my box
<ActionParsnip> rww: i missed your link, can you relinkk please
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/nautilus/+bug/325973
<cousteau> looks like the md5 is ok
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Unknown,Fix released]
<rww> I note that it's only "Fix Released" in Fedora
<ActionParsnip> rww: my bug is I cant get over 640x480 with my 6150 with the latest nvidia 180 drivers on the repos
<rww> ActionParsnip: I wasn't talking about your problem, I was talking about cousteau's
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: good, you should ALWAYS check md5 sums to make sure what you have is good
<ActionParsnip> rww: oic
<mjheagle8> i recently upgraded to the jaunty beta, and the new notifications system is not working. i still have the old notifications. how do i fix this?
<carl0s-> aw, wicked. /home has all my old stuff :)
<cousteau> ActionParsnip: cd recording rarely fails (seems that this is a good CD burner), and torrent already checks for files not to be corrupted
<carl0s-> I'm so happy
<carl0s-> Next step is to see if virt-manager recognises my old KVM storage file.
<cousteau> carl0s-: that's one of the things I like on Linux: you can format and miss nothing
<carl0s-> cousteau: yeah :)
<carl0s-> I forgot to back-up /root on the Fedora system.. oh well, not much interesting in there anyway.
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: with something as system critical as the base OS, I wouldnt take any chances
<tj83_> Hi, all, fresh install... i understand its early development.. but whats the general feel of jaunty from its users?
<carl0s-> is there a quick way to install like "all codecs" ?
<rww> tj83_: works fine for me. And we're through five of the six months of development, so not really "early" :)
<carl0s-> (ffmpeg for sure, w32codecs, any other weird ones)
<tj83_> rww, thanks, i was not aware, being alpha2 struck me as early
<rww> tj83_: we're in beta now, not alpha2
<tj83_> rww, hmm... i checked the info page before install.... weird
<cousteau> carl0s-: dunno, but you should make a list of all codecs you needed so the next time it's easy to install them
<tj83_> carl0s-, searched the gstramer packages?
<rww> tj83_: there are download links and release notes for the beta at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<carl0s-> tj83_: yeah I'll just do all the gstreamer-plugins , plus ffmpeg.. i'm sure that'll do.
<cousteau> speaking of gstreamer, what advantages does totem-gstreamer have over totem-xine?
<carl0s-> actually, i'll leave the ugly/bad etc.. I'm sure ffmpeg does almost all the codecs I need.
<cousteau> totem-xine seems to work better
<schierbeck> it seems that vim is broken for me on jaunty -- no syntax highlighting, even after removing -tiny and installing -gnome... is it just me? doesn't seem like there's much of an uproar...
<Mulder> isnt kde phasing out xine in favour of gstreamer now too?
<Mulder> schierbeck, did you :syntax on
<Mulder> or something
<carl0s-> schierbeck: dunno, but I noticed my keybindings or something were totally buggered. I just couldn't use vi at all, up/down/left/right did stupid things.
<Mulder> if i recall, vim doesnt do syntax automagically unless the mdoe is set on first
<acicula> schierbeck: did you install the full vim version? by default it installs light, maybe that's whats causing it?
<acicula> or some stripped version anyway
<schierbeck> acicula: i've removed vim-tiny, and have vim-gnome and plain vim installed
<schierbeck> it seems vim-full is from universe
<acicula> schierbeck: i'm using full, syntax on works for me
<acicula> admittedly i'm not on jaunty
<schierbeck> acicula: it says -full is a metapackage for -gnome
<schierbeck> acicula: it worked fine on intrepid :)
<acicula> schierbeck: :)
<cyphermox> i just installed vim-full and syntax highlighting is back from none with vim-tiny
<acicula> worrking some programming assignments out first before i hit the upgrade button, heh
<schierbeck> bollocks...
<cyphermox> running as sudo maybe?
<ikonia> schierbeck: note it down a little please
<schierbeck> here's what i get when i run "syntax on":
<schierbeck> "Error detected while processing /usr/share/vim/vim72/syntax/syntax.vim"
<schierbeck> "No such group or event: filetypedetect BufRead"
<schierbeck> when i run from the command line i immediately get: "Error detected while processing /usr/share/vim/vim72/menu.vim"
<schierbeck> "E121: Undefined variable: paste#paste_cmd
<schierbeck> E15: Invalid expression: 'vnoremenu <script> &Edit.&Paste<Tab>"+gP^I' . paste#paste_cmd['v']"
<schierbeck> it's almost as if it's an incompatible version of the vim binary...
<mjheagle8> i recently upgraded to the jaunty beta, and the new notifications system is not working. i still have the old notifications. how do i fix this?
<cyphermox> what version of vim-runtime?
<ActionParsnip> !info vim-runtime jaunty
<ubottu> vim-runtime (source: vim): Vi IMproved - Runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.079-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 5672 kB, installed size 24496 kB
<Kangarooo> what commant i need to use to start install on mini.iso?
<schierbeck> vim-runtime is version 7.2.130
<schierbeck> wow, that's weird...
<carl0s-> hmmm. Why can't jaunty decode h.264? ffmpeg does that.
<schierbeck> i'll try disabling all 3rd party repos and reinstall vim
<Kangarooo> i installed xubuntu 9.04 and try update and i had no updates- from latvian upadte server then i put main server and it had 199mb of updates.. why like that?
<carl0s-> oh, it's done it after restarting totem.
<cousteau> carl0s-: isn't that something related to YouTube videos?
<Mulder> Kangarooo, latvian mirror isi probably out of date
<cousteau> and... am I the only one searching YouTube from a video player?
<Mulder> that will be the administrator of that mirror's decision
<carl0s-> cousteau: no, it's used by blue-ray and other high quality media
<carl0s-> cousteau: maybe Youtube HD uses it.. i dunno.
<Kangarooo> what? all mirrors dont have the latest updates? why?
<Kangarooo> omfg :)
<Kangarooo> administrator..
<cyphermox> Kangarooo: updates are the kind of stuff you could run from a crontab.
<alteredud> calc
<schierbeck> !info gwibber jaunty
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 184 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<cyphermox> so there's probably your answer
<Mulder> bandwidth in latvia could be expensive
<Kangarooo> from latvian server i have 6mb/s from main server i have 80kb/s
<Mulder> so it might make sense to rsync every day or every second day or every third day
<Mulder> rather than every few hours
<Kangarooo> or maybe latvian server even doesnt have 9.04 updates?
<rww> Kangarooo: what's the address of the latvian update server you're talking about?
<Kangarooo> lv.ubuntu.com
<Kangarooo> repository server
<Kangarooo> it has no updates for 9.04 witch i just installed
<Kangarooo> xubuntu
<Kangarooo> but main server has
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-29
<almoxarife> since upgrading I can't seem to get my machine showing up on the workgroup in network, and I don't have any idea where to make the fix, even though I have one folder and a printer on share, any thoughts?
<penguin42> lots of people seem to be having samba issues
<almoxarife> penguin42: cool, at least my problem is not some obscure thing
<Scotie> Hi, does someone know how i can reduce the side of the desktop icons in Lucid Lynix
<arand> Scotie: Icon view default zoom level in nautilus, will affect the file browser as well though.
<Scotie> ok, thx take a try
<gnomefreak> almoxarife: join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<almoxarife> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> almoxarife: you want help with the thunderbird bug?
<Volkodav> almoxarife:
<mawst> When is Lucid coming out as stable?
<almoxarife> Volkodav: ?
<yofel> mawst: see schedule in the topic
<Volkodav> I would check your smb.config
<mawst> Oh thanks.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> mawst: end opf april give or take
<Volkodav> it could have been wiped on upgrade
<deanus> The Lynx effect....
<deanus> would be a great commercial :)  hundreds chicks NOT coming anywhere near you...
<seidos> anyone else having problems with suspend/resume?
<seidos> is there a particular place in launchpad to create bugs for lucid?
<kprav33n> Thunderbird still keeps moving the .thunderbird to .thunderbird.upstream after I reboot.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<brianherman> so i posted a really bad bug on 10.04 yesterday
<brianherman> on wubi
<brianherman> it reformats
<brianherman> every time you install
<brianherman> i mean
<brianherman> reboot
<rsk> brianherman where's wubi for lynx?
<brianherman> rsk:wubi for ubuntu 10.04?
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439526
<brianherman> i thought you meant lynx the web browser
<deanus> in a 10.04 channel?  lol
<brianherman> well
<brianherman> tell me what happens i would like to know if it reformats
<Guest79388> I take it nautilus is broken in 10.04?  When I boot to gnome nautilus keeps opening and crashing on its onw.
<Guest79388> *own
<kprav33n> My Thunderbird 3 woes were due to an Google Contacts addon.
<kprav33n>  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/7307
<kprav33n>  This was the one that was creating .mozilla-thunderbird directory on startup.
<kprav33n>  When I disabled this extension everything is working fine.
<kprav33n>  Thanks for all the help.
<schlaftier> Are there gstreamer plugins in Lucid to support H.264?
<MTughan> schlaftier: Open a H.264 file in Totem and let it try to find a package.
<schlaftier> MTughan: apparently it works, just not when I try the Youtube HTML5 Beta in Midori (which is supposed to use gstreamer)
<MTughan> schlaftier: Does Midori specify HTML5 video as supported?
<mM94> anyone else still suffering from the slow browsing regression from karmic?
<schlaftier> MTughan: It does, but all I see is "Your browser does not currently recognise any of the video formats available."
<schlaftier> MTughan: and in the Midori FAQ it says "Webkit using gstreamer 0.10 as a video framework. So in order to make it [HTML5 video] work make sure that you have following gstreamer packages installed:"
<MTughan> schlaftier: And you have the specified packages installed?
<schlaftier> MTughan: of course. It's only gstreamer0.10-alsa and gstreamer0.10-plugins-good and gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<MTughan> gstreamer-plugins-good? That sounds odd...
<MTughan> H.264 is a patented format, I don't think its codec would go in plugins-good.
<MTughan> Could be in ffmpeg though actually.
<schlaftier> MTughan: that's for theora, I suppose
<MTughan> Yeah, theora would be in plugins-good.
<schlaftier> MTughan: H.264 should be in ffmpeg, yes
<MTughan> Hold on, let me fetch my Ubuntu laptop. This desktop runs Fedora 12.
<Chipaca> h.264 is patented?
<MTughan> Yes. Which is why Firefox won't support it.
<MTughan> By the MPEG-LA.
<Chipaca> yep, reading up on that
<Chipaca> sucks
<MTughan> schlaftier: Midori plays HTML5 video on my laptop here. I have -ffmpeg, -plugins-good, -plugins-bad, -plugins-base, and -plugins-ugly installed right now.
<MTughan> I'll try removing ugly and bad and try again.
<schlaftier> MTughan: wait a second
<schlaftier> MTughan: I have no problem with HTML5 per se (theora plays fine), but with H.264
<MTughan> schlaftier: Sorry, this was on YouTube, so it's H.264.
<schlaftier> I see
<schlaftier> which is exactly what I'm after
<MTughan> Okay... Video plays with -bad and -ugly removed, but the sound's gone.
<MTughan> Sound back with -bad readded.
<schlaftier> MTughan: okay, so we know the sound is in -bad, but which package is the video in?
<schlaftier> and why does Totem play H.264 while Midori does not?
<MTughan> schlaftier: I suspect ffmpeg. Let's confirm that.
<MTughan> schlaftier: Yep. Sound, but no video with ffmpeg removed.
<MTughan> So my machine with Lucid needs gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad to play YouTube video.
<schlaftier> MTughan: this is strange, as I have both of these, and have H.264 support in Totem but not in Midori
<MTughan> schlaftier: Did you restart Midori after applying those packages?
<MTughan> It seems to require a restart to apply changes.
<schlaftier> MTughan: I did. Actually I had them already, removed them (no video in Totem), installed them again, restarted Midori
<MTughan> schlaftier: If Totem can play H.264 with sound, then I don't know why Midori can't.
<MTughan> You've enabled the HTML5 part I presume, and it's not trying to send you Flash?
<schlaftier> MTughan: probably my Midori is broken.
<schlaftier> MTughan: yes, it even tells me I do not have the necessary codec and provides a link to HTML5 troubleshooting
<MTughan> schlaftier: Midori says I have version 0.2.2, with WebKitGTK+ 1.1.21.
<schlaftier> MTughan: thanks for your help, but still no luck with H.264. I will stick with Flash for the moment (after all, there are more important things than Youtube) and try again on a fresh Lucid stable install
<MTughan> schlaftier: Sounds good. Sorry to disappoint, but it's hard to figure something out when it's not happening to you.
<schlaftier> MTughan: After all, it's really strange, isn't it? Totem plays H.264, Midori plays HTML5 videos, but no HTML5+H.264
<MTughan> Agreed, it is odd.
<MTughan> Unless we're using different versions of the packages, and there's a problem somewhere in there.
<schlaftier> MTughan: I'm glad it works for you, I already assumed it was not possible at all due to licensing issues
<seidos> what flash package should I install to get flash working?
<seidos> I tried flashplug-installer
<seidos> *flashplugin-installer
<seidos> nevermind
<seidos> had to restart firefox
<schlaftier> MTughan: I compiled the most recent Midori from source and it works! Yay!
<MTughan> schlaftier: Perfect, sounds like your Midori was out of date then or something.
<MTughan> Also, while I remember, is it possible to disable the "scrolling" of programs if I accidentally hit the horizontal scroll on the program bar?
<schlaftier> MTughan: I thought I had made sure everything was up to date, though. But I'm just glad it works
<schlaftier> MTughan: what's a program bar?
<MTughan> schlaftier: Not sure what to call it. The opposite end of the screen from the menu bar. I mean the bar at the bottom with the virtual desktops and the running GUI programs.
<schlaftier> MTughan: ah, the bottom panel. It's just an instance of gnome-panel (or xfce-panel or whatever DE you're using). But I only use one panel and no task switcher, and it's fixed, so no idea
<wageslave> Hi, I have a problem with the install on 10.04.  Is this the place to ask a question about that issue?
<MTughan> wageslave: Yep.
<wageslave> MTughan:  It may actually be bug with isolinux or gfxboot.  The graphical boot doesn't appear and instead I get a ncurses menu.  I went back and I had the same problem with 9.10 and 9.04.  8.10 worked, however.
<MTughan> wageslave: Have you tried searching the Launchpad for a bug? If it's been around since 9.04, it's likely been filed.
<wageslave> Mtughan: My video card is an antique TI TVP4020 [Permedia 2]
<wageslave> MTughan: Yes, I searched and didn't find anything.
<MTughan> Perhaps it's not supported anymore even in Linux then?
<wageslave> MTughan:  The glint driver still works under X.
<MTughan> wageslave: Do you know where the menu shows? Is it in GRUB or past GRUB?
<wageslave> MTughan:  Right at the beginning.  I get the isolinux banner, then "boot:" and when I hit enter I get the ncurses menu.
<MTughan> Sounds like GRUB, I think...
<wageslave> MTughan:  To me it's not such a big deal if it doesn't get fixed as I am fine with a non-graphical installer, and the box is just a sandbox.
<wageslave> But if this card isn't supported I think that should be noted.
<Berzerker> anyone upgrade a karmic UNR to a lucid UNE successfully?
<alex_mayorga> !info quadrapassel
<ubottu> quadrapassel (source: gnome-games): Falling blocks game. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.29.92-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 152 kB, installed size 976 kB
<alex_mayorga> does it work for you?
<alex_mayorga> causes X errors here
<Berzerker> just wondering if anyone's done that before and experienced errors
<Dr_Willis> Odd.. alt-tab is not working here now.. wonder why.
<Berzerker> Dr_Willis: have anything on that? Upgrading UNR from 9.10 to 10.04, want to know if anyone's run into any bad hitches
<cozziemoto> hey guys.. when trying   plymouth-set-default-theme --list in terminal it says I need to install plymouth which is installed..is there another command to change the default them?
<Imunalia> I am trouble with my lid switch anyone feeling ambitious?
<navetz> my network messed up while upgrading to lucid, can someone help me fix it
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  not sure what had it disabled.. i just loaded up ccsm and enabled  a plugin.
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  I dont evenhave UNR on this box.
<navetz> i just want to have wicd running and nothing else like before
<Berzerker> Dr_Willis: just wondering if you've heard anything
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  not really. I have had issues using UNR+Ubuntu-desktop on the same machine
<wageslave> MTughan: So you think my problem is a bug in GRUB?
<MTughan> wageslave: Dunno. Sounds like it, but I can't be sure.
<Dr_Willis> well bbl. Work time for me
<AbortD> did anyone upgrade lucid in the past day and it now says mythbuntu?
<Imunalia> Does anyone have trouble getting their screen to come back on after closing their lid?
<AbortD> on battery or on ac
<Imunalia> both
<Imunalia> I tried a few fixes so far that worked in karmic but no such luck in lucid
<Imunalia> just tried manually tweaking the lid script
<wageslave> MTughan: Thanks
<Imunalia> gonna try my tweek, may have to reboot
<Imunalia> Success sorta....
<MTughan> Am I able to customize the notifications that are shown for network events, or at least change the time that they're shown for?
<arand> If it possible to get hold of more recent wubi than beta1?
<MTughan> arand: Beta 1 is the latest AFAIK.
<MTughan> Available anywhere that is, not just from Wubi.
<arand> I was trying to build from lp branch but that errored on not finding setup.py ...
<Imunalia_> So I take back my success it just didn't turn the screen off
<Imunalia> until 30 secs after I let go of the button :-(
<Imunalia> So any idea what I might try?
<arand> MTughan: To customize notify-osd, hack the source, sad but true.
<Roasted> wut wut
<Roasted> whats up guys
<arand> Roasted: Not much, usual plymouth breakage..
<Roasted> arand, sounds fun. is there an official place to file lucid bugs?
<MTughan> arand: Seriously? Ouch...
<Roasted> I have a laptop here with an atheros card that wont connect to a WPA network in karmic. I just tried todays daily build of 10.04 and it's doing the same thing.
<arand> MTughan: actually nothing serious, at least not on my part, heard some people got booted into a blank xfce environment though..
<arand> Roasted: Launchpad?
<MTughan> arand: No, I was talking about notify-osd. :P
<arand> MTughan: Ah right, yea it's hardcoded by "design criteria" kind-of.
<robotti^> Roasted: It is normal. My laptop also do not want connect WPA networks
<robotti^> only for wep and open networks :)
<MTughan> arand: Really? I find it's about 3x as long as it needs to be.
<arand> MTughan: I'm not sure if the signal that's being sent by network-manager can be modified, well anyways either hack that or notify-osd.
<Roasted> robotti^, it works fine in XP. So I know it CAN indeed connect to WPA networks (as far as hardware goes)
<MTughan> arand: Thanks. I'll leave it for now though.
<robotti^> Roasted: Yes. My wi-fi set is working also correctly on mac os x and windows
<robotti^> but not on ubuntu
<Roasted> robotti^, thing is, people have said this exact card works fine in ubuntu, whcih enrages me that I cant get it to work.
<Roasted> plus to see 10.04 not having fixed it, despite its beta stage, is kind of upsetting
<MTughan> I have a WPA2 wireless network working fine with Windows, OS X, and two Linux computers in my house.
<robotti^> because of proprietary wi-fi driver
<robotti^> okay
<MTughan> Intel Wireless Link 5100 in one of the Linux laptops. Works with both Fedora 12 and Ubuntu 10.04b1.
<robotti^> on my laptop there is broadcom
<Roasted> broadcom works fine in my experience
<Roasted> Im using na atheros in the problematic laptop
<MTughan> Without OSS drivers.
<robotti^> now I am running ubuntu on virtual machine :)
<Roasted> so Im trying to use ubuntu bug to report a problem, come up with 2 options - storage devices, or other. I hit other, and it errors out from no PID. What the...?
<skydrome> can you echo $? of the 2nd to last command?
<rocky> has python2.5 been removed from lucid?
<MTughan> Yes.
<rocky> so what versions of python are available in lucid?
<MTughan> 2.6 and some versions of 3. I'm not interested in 3, so I haven't checked them out.
<rocky> that's too bad, i like having multiple versions of 2.x
<MTughan> You can still compile from source if you feel the need.
<rocky> i will
<dbugger> Ey guys, any idea why updating to the Beta turns my ubuntu into Mythbuntu???
<arand> dbugger: Bug #550237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550237 in plymouth "[lucid] update to lucid shows as mythbuntu and doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550237
<dbugger> It's the second time I try the update and everything goes to hell :S This is the worst beta release I've ever seen
<arand> dbugger: plymouth dependency mismatch, instructions for recovery are on report.
<dbugger> the plymouth doesnt bother me, but nothing works after that
<dbugger> the desktop is gone, except for the time :P
<MTughan> dbugger: I believe fixing plymouth also fixes that.
<arand> dbugger: Like I said, instructions for recovery are on the bug report linked, it's a simple procedure.
<dbugger> Really?? Well, anyway, I'll wait for the Official Release. But this was really awful bug
<dbugger> So far the Lucid experience is being terrible :(
<arand> dbugger: You will need to fix it manually at this stage when the bug has already hit.
<dbugger> arand, already wiped it all over...
<dbugger> Since I couldnt connect to the IRC with the that OS :P
<MTughan> dbugger: There's the possibility of such a bug with a beta. That's why it's still a beta, with about a month left to release.
<arand> dbugger: Well, that's always one way to solve it :/
<dbugger> arand, hard to find the way to solve it without internet :S
<arand> dbugger: Didn't even have a liveCD?
<dbugger> MTughan, the 2 bugs I've had so far trying to upgrade to beta seem more fitting of an alpha phase than a Beta
<dbugger> arand, I didnt think of that :P
<dbugger> Anyway, thanks for the help. Good to know it's accounted for. I'll wait for the official release
<arand> dbugger: There is no risk-specification in alpha/beta, everything prior to final is to be considered volatile ;)
<dbugger> Then what's different between alpha and beta?
<Damascene> any one with rtl language?
<melkor> So right now my biggest complaint is the laptop lid issue, I would like to close my laptop lid and use a second monitor.  How would I go about making sure that is on the agenda?
<arand> dbugger: alpha is new features, beta is bugfixing, I think, roughly speaking.
<dbugger> gtta go. Thaks for al!
<navetz> guys i acidently deleted the script /sbin/dhclient3, how do I get it back?
<avar> navetz: aptitude install dhcp3-client
<navetz> avar: ah thanks
<navetz> humm okay i cant seem to get wireless working on my upgrade to lucid
<virtuald> hmm did that really work? i think you have to do aptitude reinstall dhcp3-client
<navetz> virtuald: thats what I did, wired connection is working but not wireless
<navetz> virtuald: when wicd tries to connect to wireless it shows a bunch of random characters and slashes, and I get this error message: DHCP connection failed
<navetz> using dhcpcd or another supported client may work better
<virtuald> hm what about network manager?
<virtuald> or hmm
<navetz> virtuald: i removed network manager a while ago
<navetz> should i try install dhcpcd?
<virtuald> dhcp failed.. but you do have /sbin/dhclient now?
<navetz> virtuald: yup
<virtuald> i don't really have any wireless debugging skills
<navetz> virtuald: alright thanks for trying :)
<virtuald> but there must be lots of info on the wiki and forums
<tyler_> ive got a weird glitch with java.. if i make firefox fullscreen or do anything to affect the browser viewing area, the game im playign (runescape) which should autoresize its viewing area is not doing so, im guessing java isnt reporting back the new resolution of the viewing area?
<virtuald> navetz: hm what do you mean dhcp failed, did it time out?
<navetz> virtuald: humm thats just what it says. there is some more to it as well. I will pastebin the error log 1 sec
<virtuald> ok
<navetz> virtuald: http://pastebin.org/127230
<pepee> I have this issue when I try to run a gnome app (gupnp-universal-cp): http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn
<pepee> ( my DE is KDE4.4.1 )
<virtuald> navetz: ok that doesn't say much (except for "try dhcpcd"
<virtuald> )
<navetz> virtuald: ill try intsalling it
<Lajosward> I am haveing problems with compizconfig-settings-manager on 10.01 the warping setting for cube is not there and not seeing it under anything else do i need another app to get it to go cube?
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, do you mean Deformation?  changing the cube into a cylinder?  i'm not sure what you mean my "warping".
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, and it's 10.04 BTW
<Lajosward> yes
<ZykoticK9> yes to deformation?
<Lajosward> yes to both
<Lajosward> noticed the type-o
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, did you install CCSM or simple-ccsm?  cause deformation is certainly present in ccsm.
<Lajosward> ccsm
<ZykoticK9> search deformation in ccsm then
<Lajosward> threw the softwarecenter on 10.04
<Lajosward> says no matchs found
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, don't know what to say then.  When i search I get "Cube Reflection and Deformation"
<fatbrain> is there a realtime kernel in lucid somewhere? trying to run jack in realtime and I get some errors :S any noob'ish way to fixing that?
<Lajosward> should i uninstall and reinstall?
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, i doubt that will help - but i guess it's worth a try.
<Lajosward> i am  at second look i guess i clicked the option under it and installed you are correct i had the wrong version ty for helping the tard
<Neezer> I'm looking to get a 30GB SSD for my os, and then use an external drive for storage for my media files. Is 30 GB large enough for the SSD drive? the OCZ vertex is down to 79 bucks after the mail in rebate.
<Lajosward> hmm
<Neezer> I know this isn't lucid specific, but I will be installing lucid on it.
<Neezer> I have Lucid on my laptop right now and love it.
<navetz> guys if anyone here can help me getting wireless working in lucid that would be great
<Neezer> hmmm...so is 30 GB large enough for a decent system? i'll be putting my music and movies on an external USB for when I want to use those...
<arand> Neezer: Ubuntu can normally make do fine on ~10GB, if nothing particularly huge is installed or stored on the root FS.
<Neezer> arand, I'm not planning on installing much of anyything extra on it besides 10.04. maybe handbrake, but i'll be ripping movies straight to the USB drive. Then I can play music and movies from the usb drive.
<Lajosward> ok anything i download will go into the section that i made for ubuntu correct?
<Lajosward> and once that is full i am out of room ?
<AbortD> anyone know where i can find the get64flash script?
<Lajosward> ok will this update all the way to the 29th release or will i have to redownload at release date?
<Laibcoms> all the way
<Lajosward> ty
<git__> yo
<Lajosward> just went full linux system today
<git__> Lajosward, you'll be sorry
<Lajosward> why is that?
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, you won't be sorry :)
<git__> you're living on th edge
<Lajosward> i noticed apon running linux that winblows was eating 25% of my bandwith
<arand> Beta is for those who won't be sorry about petty breakage, so obviously Lajosward won't be sorry ;)
<Lajosward> i also have two other boxes here
<vexati0n> i need serious help with lucid
<vexati0n> from the first Alpha until the current Beta release, the system is absolutely useless because my keyboard constantly dumps garbage to the input
<vexati0n> does anyone know what could be causing this, or a way for me to find out?
<git__> vexati0n, /dev/input/by-path
<git__> vexati0n, see what your keyboard device is, you can capture keyboard events
<Lajosward> Only a month till release thats one reason i decided just to go with the beta and start working with it
<git__> haha
<vexati0n> but how do i enter any commands when the system is being DDOS'd by they keyboard driver?
<vexati0n> lol
<git__> you should do your own regression test on your hardware
<Imunalia> Has anyone had an issue where closeing the lid on their laptop causes their system to crash?
<git__> my experience with 9.10 wasn't a good one.
<Lajosward> Nightmareish?
<git__> vexati0n, lolz, are u able to boot in rescue mode?
<git__> Lajosward, hell ya, ext4 choked
<Lajosward> :-/
<git__> whenever you try to do any file transfers over 4GB, ur system freezes ... it's fixed on the latest kernel
<vexati0n> yes git__
<Lajosward> Have a friend that updated and apon restart it went grub
<Lajosward> still cant get it going
<Laibcoms> Imunalia, I heard from my friends they're having issues as well.  Haven't experience on my end tho.
<Lajosward> with 9.10
<git__> Lajosward, might as well skip 9.10 and go onto 10.04
<Imunalia> K, I can't get any error messages because the screen doesnt get the command to turn back on, all I can do is press power which reboots the computer
<Imunalia> how would one go about disabling the button from being read or forcing its state to stay in the open position
<git__> lucid is still having the same suspend and resume problem as 9.10 :(
<Lajosward> so just tell him to go ahead and go with lucid?
<Imunalia> I had a similar problem in 9.10 but It didnt crash it just flickered
<git__> my problem was when i close and open the lid, the screen is blank but my laptop seems to be on
<git__> i believe most suspend/resume are the result of poor video driver interacting with X
<Imunalia> when you press the power button does your computer reboot
<vexati0n> it's too bad lucid is completely useless for me... it looks like a really nice system when the screen isn't flashing
<AbortD> karmic doesnt work for me but lucid does
<Lajosward> will be back in a few mins about to restart after updates
<AbortD> i updated last night and ended up with a mythbuntu flash screen
<Lajosward> lol
<Lajosward> running reg ubuntu?
<AbortD> yup
<Lajosward> lol
<AbortD> :P
<AbortD> thats what i said heh
<nishanth> someone know how to solve the flashplugin crashing problem?
<AbortD> i laughed then cried though
<AbortD> cause i hate dealing with flash
<AbortD> nishanth, are you on ubuntu 64?
<nishanth> yes
<Lajosward> as long as i dont end up with a winblows one i will be fine
<AbortD> nishanth, install the 64 bit version
<nishanth> i am on 64 bit version
<AbortD> oh hm
<AbortD> ubuntu has me upset right now
<nishanth> is there a way to make sure that i have 64 bit?
<AbortD> how did u install it
<nishanth> well i initially installed 9.10 then upgraded to lucid
<AbortD> k
<AbortD> and then
<Imunalia> well given up on this one for tonight, maybe it will get fixed by release date
<Imunalia> gnight
<AbortD> what Imunalia
<Imunalia> When I close the lid on my lappy the computer crashes
<nishanth> and the the flash always crashes a million times a day
<Imunalia> pressing the power button resarts the computer
<AbortD> and yer running gnome right?
<nishanth> does anyone know a fix?
<AbortD> does the kernel crash or does the whole system crash
<nishanth> it is so annoying and frustrating
<AbortD> how do i enable buttons in flash 32bit i forgot
<AbortD> hehe
<Imunalia> don't know because the screen wont come back on
<AbortD> even if u hit the power button to turn it on?
<Imunalia> yes on gnome, fresh install fully up to date as of today
<kiaas_> Is it possible to enable btrfs in ubuntu 10.04's installer?
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, you mean click in flash32 isn't working?
<AbortD> yeah u told me how to fix it last night
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-
<AbortD> ZykoticK9, i had to reinstall ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, error 1 sec
<AbortD> i updated last night and it went into mythbuntu
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<AbortD> man people in #ubuntu are not nice
<kiaas_> Actually, I'll just use ext4. I hope to use btrfs in the future though
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, i did seem a little deja-vu
<TimU> Installing lucid right now. "Downloading language packs" took 40+ minutes. Should I report as a bug or ignore?
<AbortD> hehe yeah i updated and it was saying mythbuntu i got mad cause i was tired and didnt get on the pc till today
<AbortD> a lil earlier
<ZykoticK9> TimU, i've started to just press the "skip" button on that
<nishanth> some one know how to fix npviewer.bin
<nishanth> ?
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, that's flash
<arand> Right, now the forums should be well-spammed for all "lubuntu/mythbuntu wth?" threads, for now...
<nishanth> ZykoticK9:how can i fix it
<NoCode> Is there a torrent out for the latest daily(or weekly) build?
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, what's wrong with it?  what browser are you using?  are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<nishanth> i am using chrome . and i think i have the 64 bit. the flash player keep crashing
<ZykoticK9> NoCode, the dailys don't seem to have torrents?
<nishanth> like every hour
<NoCode> ZykoticK9: Alpha 1 had a torrent.
<NoCode> or has
<ZykoticK9> NoCode, the alpha/beta releases do have torrents yes
<kiaas_> You should use the 64bit flash alpha, and not the 32bit flash in a wrapper to work on 64bit.
<nishanth> ZykoticK9: do you know to fix this?
<kiaas_> or have they finally updated the 64bit flash?
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, see kiaas_ comment above (i just use the 32bit one myself without issue)
<NoCode> Is there an alpha 2 torrent then?
<ZykoticK9> NoCode, beta1 at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<arand> NoCode: I think the alphas are gone and rm'd by now
<nishanth> how can i get the 64bit flash
<NoCode> arand: why would they be?
<ZykoticK9> NoCode, even beta1 is quasi outdated with all the updates since release
<NoCode> ZykoticK9: Which alpha are the developers working on?
<arand> NoCode: Horribly out-of-date?
<NoCode> since release?
<ZykoticK9> NoCode, alpha comes before beta - last release was beta1
<ZykoticK9> NoCode, release of beta1
<NoCode> there we go. That makes more sense.
<Laibcoms> NoCode, they're at Beta1 (+1 week worth of daily updates)
<NoCode> I'll download the first beta then. Thanks.
<kiaas_> weee, 10.04 install in a VM is 80% done
<Laibcoms> I'm not sure when Beta2 will be (if there ever will be), so if you're comfortable with Beta quality OS, get it while there's only a week's worth of updates :)
<AbortD> ZykoticK9, when is beta 2
<kiaas_> 9.10 pretty much forced me into using a different OS. So I installed windows XP..and have been regretting using something so...limited.
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, 12 days
<hifi> how safe would upgrading from karmic to lucid beta be right now?
<AbortD> i thought it was 13 days from thursday
<arand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule is in the topic ↑↑
<NoCode> kiaas_: Have you tried Debian? There are more distros than Ubuntu! :P
<kiaas_> NoCode, yes, I have actually. I had a box running it until a bit of curruption made it unusable.
<NoCode> Ah
<NoCode> Hopefully I can install another distro. I'm getting a fan error upon start up.
<kiaas_> But I'm not comfortable with installing the ATI/Nvidia drivers for some reason
<Laibcoms> kiaas_, limited = windows then?  If so, that's a good testimony ;) worth posting on websites
<NoCode> The fan is either cooked, or works when it wants to. :P
<AbortD> hifi, i hate upgrading i back up and install
<kiaas_> Windows makes me feel awfully limited in what I can do
<kiaas_> but that's because I've been playing with the CLI enough to actually do stuff with it
<AbortD> because you are kiaas_
<NoCode> Upgrading is quite crap. I remember about 2-3 years ago upgrading and it all went to crap.
<AbortD> me too NoCode
<hifi> thats why I asked :p
<NoCode> It is why I don't do it anymore.
<Laibcoms> Canonical, quote kiaas_ there! :D
<AbortD> hifi, thats why you got a answer
<hifi> it's only my work machine, nothing important...
<NoCode> Hopefully this LTS is awesome
<NoCode> They usually are
<kiaas_> I think I need to refill my pills. I have to take 5 pills with every meal. I have 6 pills.
<hifi> I do have all my data on a network drive, but fixing up a broken upgrade is a pain
<NoCode> kiaas_: What for?
<nishanth> does someone know how to install the 64bit flashplayer
<NoCode> Or should I ask?
<kiaas_> NoCode, digestive enzymes. if I eat without them, it has about the same nutritional value as paper
<NoCode> hmm. lactose intolerant?
<kiaas_> No
<kiaas_> I just don't produce the enzymes to break down fats and proteins and starches
<NoCode> How did you find this out?
<kiaas_> because I have Cystic Fibrosis and was diagnosed at 3 days old
<NoCode> Oh okay.
<maco> for the record: lactose intolerance pills do NOT work well
<NoCode> Wrong place to ask I guess. But, I do have digestive problems too most of the time.
<NoCode> I should really get tested. Not sure if I want to though. That sort of stuff freaks me out. :)
<hifi> kiaas_: so you can't ever have any issues with weight?
<Laibcoms> maco, I agree
<kiaas_> I could, if I took the pills and ate fat 24/7
<maco> hifi: probably *under*weight could be...
<kiaas_> But it's -very- hard for me to gain weight
<kiaas_> the most I have ever weighed is 120lbs, and I'm 5'9
<hifi> I'd go with very hard to gain weight and eat crap all day
<Laibcoms> You're from asia kiaas_ ?
<kiaas_> lol, no.
<kiaas_> I'm a white guy from florida
<maco> Laibcoms: id be a bit surprised at 5'9" if he was...
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, these directions "might" work http://www.ubuntugeek.com/adobe-flash-player-10-for-64-bit-linux-released-and-ubuntu-installation-instructions.html
<Laibcoms> ahh. hehe, we asians are usually hit by digestion related problems :(
<maco> kiaas_: 120 was most ever? so what's now?
<kiaas_> maco, as I just had jaw surgery... I'm currently 111lbs
<Laibcoms> maco, hehe :D  I keep forgetting I'm half-blood lolz.
<ZykoticK9> GUYS did this suddenly because the ubuntu-health channel?
<maco> Laibcoms: if you mean lactose intolerance since you just agreed with me on those pills sucking... just about everyone outside of western europe is :P  my family's eastern and southern european, so i'm lactose intolerant
<maco> heh lets go make #digestionsucks
<maco> Laibcoms: my brain went half blood -> harry potter
<maco> Laibcoms: *poke*
<maco> kiaas_: *poke*
<kiaas_> o.o
<maco> kiaas_: NoCode and I are in #digestionsucks
<zzz_> Some days ago I performed a partial upgrade, and learned here that they should be avoided. In addition I read the link explaining why, and since then have searched trying find how to recover from my error, leaving the system running in hopes of receiving a notice that an update was available that would repair my error. None has been received, and I am totally at a loss as to how I should...
<zzz_> ...proceed. Would anyone care to explain how? Thanks
<ddecator_> go for the full upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, if only that was an option
<ddecator_> it's not? i've never done a partial upgrade haha, i figured you could just upgrade everything else
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, the partial upgrade comes up every once in a while - i don't fully understand it actually, but know it's explained in the FAQ
<ddecator_> i'd look it up if i wasn't pulling my hair out trying to fix this bug
<zzz_> ddecator: I'm not sure what you mean. I upgraded to 10.04 Beta which  fixed my video problem, and then checked for and applied updates as they were found available until the last one which claimed only a partial upgrade could be made, without warning that such is not recommended.
<ddecator_> zzz_: sorry, don't listen to me, i guess i don't know what i'm talking about =p
<ZykoticK9> zzz_, i "believe" if you wait a day or so - and reupdate apt (sudo apt-get update) the partial will disappear
<zzz_> ZykoticK9: It's been about a week or so now, would it be safe to do the (sudo apt-get update) without causing further complications?
<ZykoticK9> zzz_, i'm not sure - i can say that i have done several "partial upgrades" over the course of Lucid (i personally haven't run into problems)
<arand> At some points when a package becomes deprecated in favour of another, full-upgrades are OK, in most other cases, waiting is the proper way.
<bullgard> zzz_: I would encourage you to dist-upgrade now. I have done it myself in similar circumstances.
<zzz_> ZykoticK9: Actually it's been 9 days now, and since then I have lost access to my NAS drives, which was a problem that existed after upgrading to the 10.04 Beta, but later disappeared only to recur after the partial upgrade.
<arand> zzz_: What exactly did the partial upgrade you did, do?
<ZykoticK9> zzz_, see arand & bullgard's answers!
<wolter> is somebody willing to look at my bootchart and see what is taking so long for my session to startup that didn't happen before? 8D ?
<zzz_> bullgard: Can that be done from a GUI or must it be done from a terminal screen?
<toogreen> Hey there, I messed up my boot up screen, i think its because gdm... Does Lucid actually need/use GDM at all?
<wolter> As in gnome desktop manager?
<toogreen> What happened is after an update, my system booted up as "lubuntu" (notice the L), go figure why!! So I tried to remove usplash, and at some point it installed gdm i think
<toogreen> wolter: yeah, does it need to be there or not?
<arand> toogreen: Bug #550237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550237 in plymouth "[lucid] update to lucid shows as mythbuntu and doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550237
<wolter> toogreen, well, if you use gnome as interface, then its vital
<wolter> if you installed ubuntu to your system, you use the gnome desktop, therefore you do need gdm
<arand> toogreen: lubuntu bug was similar, instructions on bug description
<toogreen> wolter: ok thanks, i thought perhaps it was replaced by another one like xdm or something
<wolter> oh
<cozziemoto> hey guys..how to change default plymouth theme?
<toogreen> bcuz I fixed it now, except that when ubuntu boots it shows me the old brown theme of Karmic
<toogreen> instead of the new lucid theme
<toogreen> when i shutdown or restart tho it is the new theme
<Blue11> cozziemoto: system/preferences/appearance/theme
<toogreen> any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> cozziemoto, at this very moment i don't think you can due to missing plymouth-set-default-theme command
<cozziemoto> ZykoticK9,  oh ok
<cozziemoto> ZykoticK9,  so that's why if I   plymouth-set-default-theme --list  i get plymouth is not installed?
<ZykoticK9> cozziemoto, yup
<FireCrotch> Theoretically, what would happen if someone's computer were to say, lose power during an upgrade?
<cozziemoto> ZykoticK9,  ok cool..no biggie I can wait:)
<FireCrotch> Or if they closed the terminal window that they're doing the upgrade in?
<FireCrotch> This would be while packages are being unpacked
<ZykoticK9> cozziemoto, it's funny - Plymouth starts working with my nvidia blob, and at the same time i lose the ability to change the theme...
<Laibcoms> FireCrotch, happened to me before. Most of the time, the lock-file is still intact so I have to delete it.
<Laibcoms> FireCrotch, then just continue downloading or updating normally.
<zzz_> bullgard: I found "dist-upgrade" mentioned in the "apt-get" man page, but reading there appears to be many options which sound like they might be necessary, but being uncertain I'm afraid of worsening the problem, by choosing a wrong one.
<FireCrotch> Laibcoms: thanks :)
<kiaas_> Hmm
<kiaas_> the panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet (not copy pasted so I may have done that wrong.)
<kiaas_> Do you want to delete the applet
<kiaas_> And I'm also paraphrasing.
<wolter> how long are your sessions taking before nautilus is fully loaded?
<wolter> Just polling around...
<kiaas_> I didn't pay any attention. I kinda started the VM and forgot about it
<ZykoticK9> wolter, are you getting a delay between gdm login and the desktop?
<wolter> Well, I need to enter my password so yes I guess
<wolter> the thing is in lucid alpha 2 it took like 3 seconds
<wolter> now it takes like 10
<wolter> and my startup applications really looks very similar
<ZykoticK9> wolter, ya i'm getting the same sort thing here too
<ddecator_> same here
<wolter> Is everybody else getting the same sort of thing?
<wolter> oh
<wolter> Has anybody took the time to analyze their bootchart and see what may have being adding up to the login time?
<ddecator_> nope...
<WoAnerges> hi everyone
<brianherman> hi woangeres
<WoAnerges> who wantś to test win7 protection? try my comp! i want to check my protection on win7 i will give u ip in private
<WoAnerges> i just installed new firewall
<WoAnerges> i have physical ip
<WoAnerges> sorry for offtop
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> hmmm
<brianherman> ?
<Damascene> hello, any one with Arabic ,Urdu or Persia?
<WoAnerges> damascene, try translate.google.com - it helped me on first stages of learning english very much
<WoAnerges> brian would you?
<brianherman> idk maybe
<Damascene> I just want to test something with Arabic characters
<brianherman> what do i get if i win
<WoAnerges> idk?
<WoAnerges> i just asking for help
<WoAnerges> and you may get some new experience
<WoAnerges> sorry guys i have no money
<WoAnerges> lol you can download my xxx collection if you get there :D
<ZykoticK9> WoAnerges, if you want to test Windows 7 - why not ask in the ##windows channel - this is Ubuntu Lucid support here
<WoAnerges> because i´m ubuntu fan
<WoAnerges> windows suxx, but i using it to play mass effect2 (=
<brianherman> use wine
<WoAnerges> wine will not make it
<WoAnerges> ohh, and wine not supports PKR
<almoxarife> I can't get lucid to accept guest additions while running in virtualbox, using the beta desktop 32 iso
<zzz_> Anyone?: I found "dist-upgrade" mentioned in the "apt-get" man page, but reading there appears to be many options which sound like they might be necessary, but being uncertain I'm afraid of worsening the problem, by choosing a wrong one. And any assurance that this would be the correct way to repair the problem caused by allowing a partial upgrade would be welcome.
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, what host are you using?
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: lucid
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, lucid as host & guest?  are you using to OSE version?
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: ose?
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, VBox OSE version (from the Ubuntu repostiory) or the PUEL version from Oracle?
<almoxarife> ose
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, and in your guest are you using "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11"
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: did not
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, should sort it out :)
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: cool
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: give it a try
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: that did it, thnks
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, glad to help
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: the virtual already looks much more different that what I got from the upgrade
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, sorry (don't get what you mean)
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: I upgrade the host to lucid, I have beta lucid in virtual, there is a difference in looks and menus
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, there shouldn't be?  that's weird.
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, i'm personally not a fan of "upgrades", i always go the fresh install route (but understand most people do NOT want to do that)
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: I didn't want to go thru the pain of re-installing
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, ya i hear that
<msanchez> Hi, does anyone experienced problems with plymouth after updating packages this weekend?
<ZykoticK9> msanchez, can you be more specific?
<msanchez> I get a black screen after rebooting so the computer wont boot, and I can see plymouth packages are getting upgraded
<msanchez> yeah, sure :-)
<msanchez> I just apt-get update && upgrade this weekend and, when rebooting, I got a black screen right when the plymouth screen should show up
<ZykoticK9> msanchez, personally graphical plymouth just started working for me!  so i'm having the reverse effect then you.
<msanchez> and the booting process gets stuck
<msanchez> :-)
<ZykoticK9> msanchez, sorry i have no idea -- i was wondering if your plymouth issue was about the missing plymouth-set-default-theme -- but you have a very different issue
<msanchez> I considered removing plymouth but apt-get says it will remove cryptsetup as well, and that's not an option for me
<msanchez> I'm looking through launchpad and other bugzillas but I could not find anything yet
<msanchez> no problem, thx for reading anyway
<ZykoticK9> msanchez, best of luck man
<msanchez> the thing is that I'm pretty sure something is wrong with this upgrade, since I restored a backup from friday, and everything worked... then upgraded and everything screwed up again
<msanchez> thx
<ZykoticK9> msanchez, if that's the case - it would be great if you could somehow file a bug, but VERY difficult if your system isn't starting
<msanchez> hey! my system is starting ;-) but with a backup from friday
<msanchez> ZykoticK9: I have a wild guessing about what could be going on here... just in case you were interested
<msanchez> when upgrading with apt-get I just get packages upgraded but no new packages installed
<msanchez> if I do aptitude upgraded I get that plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text are going to get installed. Same thing if I use the graphical tool for updating software
<msanchez> perhaps my problem was a matter of upgrading already installed plymouth packages without installing these new ones
<msanchez> I'll risk my computer one more time and tell you later :-)
<Ichat> could anyone plz help me with installing a headless torrent (client)  on   10.04 server   ebox.1.5
<FireCrotch> Ichat: I've used torrentflux for a while, it has a web interface.  I like it. sudo apt-get install torrentflux
<msanchez> ZykoticK9: I'm back here, so that means my guessing worked
<msanchez> so, better use aptitude upgrade or the graphical tool, not apt-get upgrade, just in case
<ZykoticK9> msanchez, well i'm glad its working then
<msanchez> me too. No need to file a bug then
<FireCrotch> Just upgraded to Lucid on Kubuntu - isn't there supposed to be some sort of fancy screen or something during boot? I just get a black screen with a single _ cursor at the top until kdm starts
<msanchez> FireCrotch: that sounds like if plymouth were not working for you
<FireCrotch> msanchez: how would I go about debugging and figuring out what's wrong with Plymouth?
<FireCrotch> I'm not all that familiar with all this newfangled stuff like plymouth and upstart or whatever its called
<Torrentow_> hello
<ddecator_> anyone here use chroot?
<Torrentow_> ya
<Torrentow_> What's your problem?
<ddecator_> i can't get chroot to access my /home folder. i modified fstab, but in the folder are two files, one of which is a README saying the /home folder us unmounted to protect my data...
<almoxarife> how do I move the buttons to the right side of the windows?
<msanchez> FireCrotch: I'm in your same situation, sorry. I was so used to the old splash thing that I have no idea about how to debug this thing
<Torrentow_> Do you have encypted /home?
<ddecator_> yes
<FireCrotch> msanchez: I don't see anything related to plymouth in any log files even
<ddecator_> Torrentow_: there is a .desktop file for accessing the info. am i supposed to execute that, or do i have to do something special since it's encrypted?
<guntbert> ddecator_: please read http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html   -- contains all you need
<msanchez> then maybe I'm wrong
<bullgard> zzz_: (Sorry, I was shopping and thus absent.) Please do '~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', This will you do no harm.
<bullgard> FireCrotch: I noticed the same but I am happy with it. You should adjust you Grub2 configuration file to allow for a splash screen.
<bullgard> s/you/your/
<FireCrotch> bullgard: you mean it's actually grub2 that's causing plymouth to not show the splash screen?
<bullgard> Not exactly. Generally Grub2 is responsible for showing a splash screen. But there is a Ubuntu bug for plymouth reported in Launchpad.
<Blackgibson> Hello. i have a broken GDM on 10.04 beta 1 with all available updates. It seems the custom.conf file is missing. Ubuntuforums suggested running gdmsetup, setting to autologin, then restarting gdmsetup and disabling autologin to fix it. Problem is, I can't unlock gdmsetup. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated
<FireCrotch> bullgard: thanks
<Blackgibson> Doh! How GDM is broken is that i cannot login. When I click on a user to bring up the password entry box, it animates, but never brings up the entry box
<ddecator_> i still have no idea what i'm doing...
<ddecator_> Torrentow_: that article guntberl pointed me to just has a comment that doesn't make much sense to me. do you know how to mount an encrypted /home folder in chroot?
<almoxarife> how do I move the buttons to the right side of the windows?
<Blackgibson> almoxarife; by changing a setting using gconf-editor
<Blackgibson> I googled it and found the fix
<ZykoticK9> !controls | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<BUGabundo_remote> bonds dias
<ddecator_> BUGabundo_remote: you wouldn't happen to know how to mount an encrypted /home directory for chroot to access, would you? =)
<BUGabundo_remote> if it was encfs, I would ddecator
<BUGabundo_remote> but for encryptfs I don't :\
<rye> anybody noticed weird evolution behavior lately? I.e. the mouse cursor does not seem to be updated and link click do not work properly?
<ddecator_> dang it, if i use the executable .desktop file provided when it get auto-unmounted, it tries to give chroot the key, but it says "fopen: no such file or directory" so idk how to fix that either...thanks anyway BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> ddecator ohhh that's easy
<BUGabundo_remote> you forgot to bind mount /dev and /dev/ptts
<BUGabundo_remote> and prob a few other mounts required for chroot to work properly
<ddecator_> BUGabundo_remote: didn't know i had to, the wiki didn't mention it
<BUGabundo_remote> its one of my petpeeves on recovery system
<BUGabundo_remote> one of this days, ill spend a night coding it , and getting it MIRed
<ddecator_> i'm just trying to get it so i can build a 32-bit package on my 64-bit system =\
<ddecator_> BUGabundo_remote: so what chroot dirs do i need to bind to which host dirs?
<BUGabundo_remote> ah, so you aren't on a recovery system?
<ddecator_> BUGabundo_remote: nope
<BUGabundo_remote> DOH
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> wouldn't you be better with qemu and a live iso?
<Ian_Corne>  /sys is also to tbe bound
<Ian_Corne> and  /proc
<ddecator_> BUGabundo_remote: i haven't figured out how to configure my bios so i can virtualize a 64-bit environment, and right now i'm on a 64-bit system so the package i have built is in 64-bit, so i want to build it in 32-bit so i can try it in a vm =p
<BUGabundo_remote> righto Ian_Corne
<almoxarife> I can't get a network connection wins/samba on a new install within virtualbox, is the default to be hidden?
<BUGabundo_remote> and a good morning for you too :p
<Ian_Corne> hello :)
<Ian_Corne> I'm using docky now, checking out how it feels as bottom bar
<Ian_Corne> can only do it on my good pc tho, as it requires compiz to look descent
<ddecator_> docky = amazing
<lesliev> hi!
<almoxarife> the host can see the guest, the guest does not see the host
<ddecator_> BUGabundo_remote: so do you know what i need to do? i'm at a loss...
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: I love to use DO as glass
<Ian_Corne> as long as they don't change alt tab's behaviour to mac style, i'm happy
<BUGabundo_remote> ddecator not really.
<Ian_Corne> gonna have some breakfast now, ttyl
<ddecator_> BUGabundo_remote: alright, thanks anyway. i'll find a workaround for tonight, it's getting late...
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: I've file a bug a few weeks ago, cause compiz super+tab, has the wrong order.
<BUGabundo_remote> I spend the triple time, trying to get it right
<lesliev> I have a bug where Lucid hangs with a black screen a few minutes after logging in - should I bother with a bug report?
<lesliev> there doesn't seem to be anything useful in syslog
<BUGabundo_remote> lesliev: beta1 is to old. please try a daily
<lesliev> BUGabundo_remote: I have updated, is that the same as a daily?
<BUGabundo_remote> should be lesliev
<BUGabundo_remote> I though you said you failed at boot
<lesliev> read again: a few minutes after logging in
<lesliev> I regularly discover kernel bugs at beta stage when its too late :)
<BUGabundo_remote> lesliev: yeah, previous beta milestone was to late to change anything
<BUGabundo_remote> these one is much much earlier. previous alpha4 earlier
<BUGabundo_remote> so please file bugs
<lukehasnoname> Where can I get the latest daily builds? cdimage.ubuntu.com doesn't have images for Ubuntu Server daily....
<lesliev> ok, will do some more experiments and just add standard apport-collect info
<lesliev> thanks
<thansen> how can I manually add a pci id or whatever to make my ati card supported?
<thansen> I've got an ati firepro m7740 and I want to add it to the supported list to try it out
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone knows how to get the new themes to display the window title in the CENTER and not LEFT?
<NoCode> How do I add text beside my icons in nautilus in the toolbars?
<almoxarife> NoCode: you looked at preferences
<NoCode> I don't think it's there
<NoCode> I looked in gconf-editor too
<almoxarife> NoCode: it is there
<almoxarife> NoCode: views> icon-text
<NoCode> nope
<NoCode> I mean in the toolbars. Instead of seeing the "home folder" I want to see the folder, and "home" beside it.
<almoxarife> NoCode: got you
<NoCode> I think there was a setting in gconf-editor, now there isn't or I'm just too blind to see it. :D
<almoxarife> NoCode: I have seen it, don't remember where now
<BUGabundo_remote> someone mind pointing the ranting users of Bug 546650 to the proper one, from cycle 9.04? I don't have it on hand :\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546650 in archlinux "Unable to click items below notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546650
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, it worked in karmic
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: AFAIR it was back in 9.04 when notifyosd was introduced, that we stop interaction with bubles
<BUGabundo_remote> there was a rant bug back then  too
<BUGabundo_remote> an no, karmic didn't have bubbles interaction either, it just faded, which that bug is all about
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, no, worked in karmic
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: you could click and interact with notify-osd bubbles in 9.10??????
 * BUGabundo_remote has been running alpha cycles for too long to remember which features go into each release
<ChrisWoollard> Hello.
<ChrisWoollard> I have an issue with 10.04
<mich_lucid> hello guys! Is there a way to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 via LiveCD? (not alternate)
<Bittarman> mich_lucid, set the liveCD up as an apt source, and do a dist-upgrade from there
<mich_lucid> so it's possible! great, thanks! :-) I thought it's possible only from alternate :-)
<ChrisWoollard> It appears that today I cannot connect to any windows shares.
<ChrisWoollard> However if i try it in 9.x it is fine
<ChrisWoollard> the error message is "Cannot display location "smb://domain;username:dnsname/c$/"
<ChrisWoollard> that second : should be a @
<bbordwell> ChrisWoollard, Do your windows shares happen to be on windows 7?
<ChrisWoollard> no. They are on an active directory domain
<Michalxo> so, how to upgrade to 10.04 <- 9.10 via liveCD?
<Michalxo> I see that apt has extra line saying CDrom is another source, but it's not an upgrade :-/
<Michalxo> something like...   update-manager -d --cdrom ?
<DJones> Michalxo: As far as I'm aware, you can't use a livecd as an upgrade source, only the alternate cd's
<Michalxo> oh :-(
<Michalxo> so downloading whole via internet again.. nevermind... though.. I am still tester :-D
<Mike1_> *lol* I read “so downloading the whole internet again” :D
<Mike1_> And it can only work with the alternate if you installed nothing else
<Dr_Willis> On Kubuntu - what is this 'open desktop - people near me' thing all about?  and beter yet.. why do i care if theres someone in CHichago 200 miles away.. :)
<Mike1_> Dr_Willis: damn Ubuntu and social stuff …
<Dr_Willis> I can see businesses not really liking the defaults
<Dr_Willis> somhthing to do with  opendesktop.org - but i dont see much point in that site either.. Looks like a dumping ground for themes/art/other stuff that proberly is a pain to install. :)
<ChrisWoollard> Does anybody have any idea?
<Michalxo_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd4MKflsPtg  -- social stuff... hehe :-)
<Dr_Willis> I belive the installer inj Kubuntu just asked me to unmount partitions that are in use.. and it unmounted the flash drive it was installing from.... :()
<Dr_Willis> Ok- it dident.. but it did try it seems. :)
<Dr_Willis> Anyone else notice that the customize partions tool - rescans EVERY time you do somthing trivial. Like set a mountpoint for a ntfs partion, or other things.. it takes me longer to tellit where to mount my 6 partions then to install it seems
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, it would be quicker to just edit your fstab don't you think?
<Dr_Willis> bbordwell:  thats what i normally do. but i wanted to see how it defaulted with the ntfs partitions
<Dr_Willis> its just silly the installer rescans every time you do so much as change the spelling of a mountpoint.
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, you are talking about gparted correct?
<Dr_Willis> If you could do all partions/mountpoints/formatYN/ on one thing
<Dr_Willis> bbordwell:  no.. the Installers Disk management front end
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, I was not aware you could configure automatic mounts from the installer. good to know
<Dr_Willis> bbordwell:  yep It  has a mountpoint entry right there. I alwasy enter my windows drives and stuff.
<bbordwell> yes i have 3 hdds so i will have to take a look next time i do a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> windows drive, /, home, any other partitons.. takes me 10x longer then it should to setup
<Dr_Willis> click a partition... set its mountpoint.. an filesystem, (you have to select ntfs on a ntfs filesystem even)  THen ok... THEN wait for it to rescan ALL the filesystems
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, how long does it take to scan? gparted only takes 10sec on my computer
<Dr_Willis> it takes MUCH longer then gparted.. as i said. its not gparted. :)
<ionte> Hi. Since the last kernel upgrade (2.6.xx-17) my machine halts while checking the file system (left it running for several hours). With 2.6.xx-16 there is no problem. Ideas?
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, yes i know but it is doing the same function so it SHOULD be comparable
<Dr_Willis> proberly 20-30 sec.. MUCH longer then that on my machine that has 6 HD's  the
<bbordwell> ionte, -18 is out now give it a try
<ionte> bbordwell: ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> moar updates :)
<Dr_Willis> took over 60sec on my 6hd machine.
<bbordwell> 6 hdds, just an assortment of old hdds or what?
<ionte> bbordwell: hm. i don't get -18 while doing an update ...
<Dr_Willis> bbordwell:  basically.
<Dr_Willis> got a full sized tower case. and lots of sata ports :) may as well use them
<bbordwell> ionte, i just go the update a couple of hours ago it may take a while to get to all servers
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, my mobo only has 4 sata connections...
<bbordwell> 3hdds plus dvd-rw and im full
<Dr_Willis> Ive basitally been removing optical drives on machines i got that dont need them :)
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, I have a bigger case coming today :)
<bbordwell> my hdd's in this small one are all almost touching eachother and they get WARM
<s-twig> Hi, I get a black screen when I reboot after UNR 10.4b1 install
<s-twig> install goes well
<s-twig> it's an HP mini 110
<legend2440> is it true that Gimp will not be included in  Lucid Lynx? is there a comparable editor available?
<rsk> legend2440 not by default
<rsk> legend2440 can still install it
<legend2440> rsk: oh ok. thanks
<JoshuaL> does anyone know the status of the cant click behind notification bubbles bug?
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  theres to many web sites making too big a deal about gimp
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  ive had to correct several that  its included IN THE REPOS.. just not installed by default
<Dr_Willis> Ive also heard the next version of gimp maybe due out about xmas :) Yea.
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: ok. thanks
<ranjan> hi all...the gwibber is not working for me...its not showing any tweets
<ranjan> but the tweets posted are shown on the web
<rocky> anyone know if it's possible to change the notification applet icon to bright red or something when a msg comes in instead of just alternating colours? it's hard to notice in it's current state
<rocky> i assume indicator applet and indicator applet session applets are both in heavy flux atm
<mikeconcepts> remix could not connect with plymouth, any solution?
<Mike1> mikeconcepts: same error here, but what does it matter? ;-)
<zzz_> bullgard: Just got back myself, and saw your message. Now running the 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', 293 updates, 8 new installs, 340 MB, so it may take a while. Thanks
<Mike1> mikeconcepts: oh, maybe because I haven’t even installed plymouth
<mikeconcepts> Mike1, yeah, agree, it is only a splash I think
<Mike1> indeed
<patdk-wk> hmm, updated, rebooted, and now my system locked for the first time :(
<patdk-wk> attempting to change my wallpaper :(
<mikeconcepts> Mike1, I didn't know plymouth must be installed, not sure that is true
<patdk-wk> hmm, locked up a second time :(
<darkfile1> hi all
<yofel> mikeconcepts: it doesn't have to be installed, but some applications will complain if it's not (non-fatal)
<darkfile1> is there a bug with the auto update popup?
<darkfile1> i did not get a popup that there are new updates yet
<darkfile1> but when i apt-get update & upgrade, there are 200MB of new updates
<yofel> I think the popup waits quite a while before coming up, if you want to do daily updates, check for them yourself
<Dr_Willis> i always check myself.
<Dr_Willis> Tempted to put the  apt-get update/upgrade in  the rc.local script. :)
<Dr_Willis> but that may goof things up badly
<mikeconcepts> yofel, plymouth is indeed installed by default, and it appears this has already been bugged
<yofel> yes
<zzz_> Dr_Willis: Just reading along, are you saying to manually check for updates periodically, but just don't apply them if they say only a partial can be applied, but go ahead otherwise? I don't want to get in trouble again, but would like to stay up to date when possible to see if problems are lessening, or new ones appear.
<yofel> zzz_: if you just want to be notified about new stuff you can follow https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lucid-changes
<yofel> that are *all* uploads for lucid though
<darkfile1> yofel are there special occurences when it will pop up?
<darkfile1> after reboot or so?
<darkfile1> its configured to daily in the moment
<darkfile1> i mean, i even maually did a apt-get update, so there quite a lot of updates waiting now
<darkfile1> but it still does not appear
<darkfile1> very strange
<zzz_> yofel: This is my first experience with a Beta, and only because 9.10 corrupted my video making the system unusable, the Beta fixes that problem, but now have a problem with NAS drives and firefox, and they are also necessary so I would like to see that they are fixed at some point.
<bbordwell> zzz_, what is your problem with firefox?
<zzz_> bbordwell: When trying to use one of the search engines, typing several characters even at random often crashes firefox and takes me to the ubuntu login screen. I've encountered the same result with various search engines, google, Yahoo, IMDB, Wikipedia.
<bbordwell> zzz_, strange, I think the problem does not lay with firefox though. Firefox crashing should not be able to take you to the login screen
<patdk-wk> unless the whole system is crashing and reboots
<vistakiller> in ubuntu the battery icon is wrong..
<vistakiller> is not to the right side
<vistakiller> when is empty it appear to the righ sid and not to the left as is correct
<vistakiller> anyone else has notice this?
<zzz_> bbordwell: I reported it https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/543399 and received a response that it may be related to something called Plymouth, but I have no idea what that is.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543399 in firefox "Firefox crashes the OS when I type into the search window" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Lajosward> After last night i got the deformation option to show up but now under options i cant go higher then 2 horizontal virtual size , after setting higher it just bounces back down
<danyR> hi there. anyone confirms, is usb-creator broken in Lucid?
<bbordwell> zzz_, just do "sudo apt-get remove plymouth" reeboot and try it out
<bbordwell> You will not have the pretty boot anymore though
<zzz_> bbordwell: I'm waiting on the 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to finish now, but will try that when it does. Does Plymouth have something to do with the purple screen initially displayed?
<bbordwell> zzz_, yep
<bbordwell> that is basicly all it is
<danyR> zzz_: plymouth *is* that purple screen :P
<patdk-wk> yuk
<bbordwell> I changed my theme to solar, much better
<bbordwell> though on the last update it changed it back and i have not gotten around to changing it back again
<danyR> bbordwell: and doesn't it feel "out of place"?
<zzz_> bbordwell: I'll try removing it and let you know the results ASAP.
<bbordwell> danyR, well i changed my background image to a something blue so it fits
<danyR> I think this'll be the first release where i'll keep default look for more than 3 seconds
<Aidar-Nagato> hello
<Aidar-Nagato> how to enable shmconfig in ubuntu 10.04? i couldn't find xorg.conf there
<bbordwell> Has anyone noticed high hdd temps reported in lucid? I have seen a few bug reports about it and mine seem to be running pretty hot. I do not dual boot so i can not verify though
<patdk-wk> can't test here, using network boot, no local drives
<zzz_> bbordwell: The dist-upgrade has completed, but did not provide me NAS access that was previously working, and I once again see 100% CPU usage when I try to access the NAS drive, and eventually have to cancel, and kill gvfsd-smb-browse or wait until an error message occurs and it releases the CPU. I opened the package manager to remove 'plymouth' but am uncertain if I should mark it for...
<zzz_> ...'removal' or 'complete removal', any suggestion?
<bbordwell> eh, o well I have a new case coming via ups today with a fan in the front to blow air over the hdd's I will se what that does
<bbordwell> zzz_, just removal should do
<bjsnider> CMI8788 -- does it work in lucid?
<patdk-wk> removal kills like 99% of it
<patdk-wk> complete removal also removes any custom config file edits and stuff you do
<smoser> Hi, I recently upgraded from Lucid, and pulled my old HOME over manually.  it seems that nautilus thinks that /home/smoser is my Desktop (previously this was /home/smoser/Desktop).  This is the case both in background and if i copy a file to "Desktop"
<smoser> any ideas where that is stored such that i can change it
<rye> smoser, xdg dirs...
<rye> smoser, cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<smoser> yeah, they're all $HOME
<rye> smoser, the question is now "why?"
<smoser> i think probably because i logged in for the first time before there was a Desktop directory
<smoser> although i'm not sure why that would have aoccurred, as i created the user in the install
<zzz_> bbordwell: Did so, closed everything, logged out, did a shut down, and rebooted. The system restarted without having to log on, is that normal? Opened firefox, which has no extensions presently, typed 3 letters using IMDB search engine, firefox crashed, giving me a black screen, and shortly a purple screen with my name appeared requesting my password as before.
<rye> smoser, ah, you might have overwritten .config as well, was that in the old $HOME?
<smoser> yeah, i amost certainly did overwrite it as i basically copied .*
<YaManicKill> my apt just stopped working with an update. it seems to be looking for ipv6 addresses. is this the ipv6 bug back again? thought that was fixed
<smoser> but would have thought that the old one would have had this too
<smoser> rye, thanks for the pointer though
<billybigrigger> is native iphone/ipod touch enabled in lucid yet?
<bbordwell> zzz_, Well since removing plymouth did not solve it i would now reinstall it, and comment your bug report that removing plymouth did not help
<bbordwell> billybigrigger, I do not think so
<zzz_> bbordwell: After logging in I changed to the google search engine, and was able to type 7 characters before encountering the same problem. Removing plymouth did not remove the purple screen, was it supposed to?
<bbordwell> zzz_, yes it was
<Emry> joined :)
<zzz_> bbordwell: I just brought up synaptic, and plymouth is not installed, but the purple screen appears each time a login screen appears. I'll reinstall it unless you think I should do something else first.
<Aidar-Nagato> how to enable SHMConfig on 10.04?
<bbordwell> zzz_, plymouth is the purple screen at boot where the dots move
<bbordwell> the purple screen where you click your user name to log in is gdm
<bbordwell> removing plymouth should have gotten rid of the screen where the dots move
<Michalxo> my plymouth is very ugly... (resolution) where can be a problem? everything else seems to work fine after upgrade from 9.10
<tgpraveen12> info gcalctool
<tgpraveen12> !info gcalctool
<ubottu> gcalctool (source: gcalctool): GNOME desktop calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 5.30.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 177 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<bbordwell> Michalxo, there are other themes you can install for plymouth. I recommend solar
<Dr_Willis> i just disable plymouth :)
<Dr_Willis> but im hard cor3
<zzz_> bbordwell: I have NO visual affects, so might that be why I see what I do? A very old IBM Thinkpad R40 with ATI Mobility M6 LY video. I'll reinstall plymouth now.
<Michalxo> bbigras is there wiki page for plymouth? I have no knowledge about it
<Michalxo> bbordwell
<bbordwell> Michalxo, they just changed the way you change the theme 2 or 3 days ago so there will likely be no documentation yet
<bbordwell> I will try and do it and let you know if i can
<Michalxo> well how can I change plymouth?
<Michalxo> i've just successfully upgraded to 10.04 :-)
<omac> are there any showstoppers when mounting a usb drive with an ntfs partition?
<omac> Does the default ubuntu 10.04 have the ability to mount an ntfs partition?
<omac> I understand there are ntfs-3g utils out there, but are they installed by default?
<Michalxo> omac yes, no problem with NTFS partitions here
<Michalxo> and probably ntfs was solved long time ago :-/
<omac> Did you have to install special ntfs-3g stuff.
<Michalxo> no
<Michalxo> it's already there ;-)
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/549542 <- this annoys me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 549542 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "On omnibook 510, the screen is blank after installing [lucid beta1]" [Undecided,New]
<omac> Today, I tried to install an ntfs partition using mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc /mnt/mattntfs
<Michalxo> just ntfsprogs are essential when playing with partitions... ;-) omac
<omac> It gave a mount error and recommended I do a checkdsk /f on a windows os.
<Michalxo> have you suspended it and hard-restarted machine and then went to ubuntu?
<Aidar-Nagato> i cant find my touchpad in lshal, what should i do?
<Michalxo> hal was removed afaik Aidar-Nagato from 10.04
<Michalxo> completely
<zzz_> bbordwell: I reinstalled plymouth, set visual effects to Normal, and rebooted. Now I see the screen you were talking about, but I returned visual effects to None. Don't need anything fancy. So firefox remains broken, and NAS access is not working again. I'll update my firefox bug report, but don't know what to do about the NAS problem.
<omac> I ejected/unmounted it from a windows xp, unplugged the usb drive and then plugged the usb drive to the laptop with ubuntu10.04 on it.
<Michalxo> Aidar-Nagato sorry, I see it there.. lshal touchpad..
<Aidar-Nagato> Michalxo, how else can i configure it?
<Michalxo> Aidar-Nagato sorry, no idea
<omac> Thanks for confirming that it should work.  I'll try it again tomorrow.
<Michalxo> omac it should.. I am not sure though...
<omac> One other thing...when using the latest skype repos with 10.04, the skype video seems to kill the wifi network.
<Michalxo> omac gonna try it :-D
<omac> It should.  I previously tried this on another laptop with another hard drive and it mount ntfs.
<Aidar-Nagato> had anybody configured SHMConfig?
<omac> but it could be ntfs-3g I will mount with mount -t ntfs-3g tomorrow to see if that changes anything.
<omikron4> omac I have  skype en lucid and it works perfectly. I've downloaded from its web page
<Michalxo> Aidar-Nagato have you tried gsynaptics? :-/ (just a blind shot)
<omac> One other thing, python2.5 easy_install2.5 are no longer available in ubuntu10.04.  That's understandable considering ubuntu may no longer depend on these, but grok depends on python2.5.
<Lajosward> same here my skype works fine
<Aidar-Nagato> Michalxo, i need to turn on SHMConfig first, but i cant, because there is no xorg.conf on 10.04
<omac> my wifi connection at work is max 60KB/s.  That may have something to do with it, but the fact remains the wifi is flaky at work or skype is flaky at low bandwidth speeds.
<omac> Glad to here that skype video works.
<omac> How much is the min bandwidth for skype?
<patdk-wk> heh
<Michalxo> Aidar-Nagato I've heard that you can make your own xorg.conf if you have probelms, but I am not sure if it applies for SHM too :-/
<patdk-wk> I found wifi to not work ever anymore :(
<patdk-wk> but that is due to everyone seems to have installed more wifi units since christmas
<patdk-wk> had to go to 5ghz wifi to make it work again :)
<omikron4> omac remember that skype is a p2p program
<Aidar-Nagato> Michalxo, i tried, but gnome failed to load with these settings, so i removed it
<Lajosward> ok i am haveing a problem with ccsm the setting for workstations will not go past two without resetting back to 2
<omikron4> and you need good broadband y u wanna send video
<omac> thanks for the reminders....yes skype needs bandwidth and I don't have it.  The office shares the bw with 60KB/s for everyone( 10+ people )
<omac> good night.
<omac> I hear you.  I understand this.
<omac> gn
<omikron4> then you have to use only de voice or de message feature
<Oxymoron> Hello everyone, if you have video render problem in all video applications, how do you bug process the problem? I have started to remove compiz and inactivated desktop effects, but problem consists
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, what exactly is the problem?
<billybigrigger> will fglrx be supported by lucid release time?
<billybigrigger> i see in the release notes that it doesn't work with the current X server...so when will it work?
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Uhm when I start like VLC (Just VLC works because I tried another video output mode), but all pther players like Dragonplayer, Amarok, Kaffeine and so on doesnt work and cant change output mode in phonon, just streamer and doesnt matter if its gstreamer or xine. The problem I got is that when the video start I can hear sound but video window just show an image of the picture from the window/background of the
<Oxymoron> window underneath the video player
<Lajosward> Any ideas on the problem?
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: I send a screenshot, one sec
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, i'm guessing the problem is somewhere with X
<devilsadvocate> some extensions not turned on or such
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, it isnt exactly a rendering problem
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: http://imagebin.ca/view/1gG6uK.html
<omikron4> 0xymoron i ve the same problem The unic mediaplayer i can use is vlc because i change o output video
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: I guess its some kind of config setting that is wrong. I have struggled with this error even with Karmic. The reason I upgraded to Lucid was to see if it would work there instead. But I have same problem and its really annoying.
<Oxymoron> omikron4: Yeah?
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, its probably to do with your specific graphics drivers or so.
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: How do I bug check this? Where to start?
<Michalxo> wicd is unable to join wifi network :-(
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: No, my grpahic drivers seem to work good. I think its something with phonon or x
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Could be problem in xorg.conf?
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, its probably something a bit off in xorg.conf because something is messed up in the dirver
<devilsadvocate> some extensions may be disabled/missing entirely
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, you'll have to look for some X troubleshooting guides
<omikron4> yes, when i updated in karmic the same problem and now I can't see videos in kaffeine, amarok, etc,, in smplayer we can see too like in vlc
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: I know I changed some things in xorg before to get Vbox work with mouse pointer integration
<devilsadvocate> off the top of my head i'd suggest looking for dri and gl
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Alright, thanks I look on x troubleshotting on google. I just had to ask to begin somewhere on google, its hard to do if you dont know what you look for :D
<Oxymoron> omikron4: Updated when on Karmic?
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, also look in glxinfo whether you have direct rendering enabled
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: glxinfo means?
<omikron4> I guess the problem is in that programs you can't configure the video output
<bbordwell> Michalxo, you still here??
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, its  a command, probably not installed by default
<devilsadvocate> omikron4, the 'default' video output is non-functional for whatever reason
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Yeah I thought of that and tried command directly and got a long list of some info with nvidia, I odnt understand a shit of that :D
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, somewhere on the top of it
<devilsadvocate> first few lines
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: But, is that a problem in both Karmic and Lucid?
<devilsadvocate> it should tell you about direct rendering
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, its probably to do with driver support.
<Emry> Is there a support channel for the music store?
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Could be, but I dont know anybody else who got same problem
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Well except for omikron4 :P
<devilsadvocate> omikron4, Oxymoron what graphics / driver do you have / use
<omikron4> i don't remember now when updated in karmic but now in lucid i've the same problem, but it doesn't matter I prefer to watch videos in vlc
<Michalxo> bbordwell yes.. I have low-res plymouth + wicd can't connect to WPA2 netowrk :-(
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: ""
<Oxymoron> direct rendering: Yes
<omikron4> nvidia gforce 6800 go
<Oxymoron> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Oxymoron> server glx version string: 1.4
<devilsadvocate> there you go
<bbordwell> Michalxo, what type of video card do you have?
<devilsadvocate> now find someone with an nvidia card without the problem and see if they did something with the default drivers
<Oxymoron> omikron4: The new output mode in VLC is really slow, I want the regular one :P Which video mode do you use in VLC?
<omikron4> gpl
<omikron4> open gl sorry
<bbordwell> Michalxo, I have heard a couple of complaints about wpa2 networks....
<Michalxo> bbordwell nvidia 7300 go
<bbordwell> Michalxo, do you have the propriety drivers installed?
<Oxymoron> Someone in here with a nVidia grpahic card with nvidia-current installed and can watch videos in phonon apps like DragonPlayer?
<Michalxo> I've found a bug too :-( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd/+bug/540070
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540070 in wicd "wicd connect to wpa2 wireless network bad password" [Undecided,In progress]
<Michalxo> bbordwell proprietary = from nvidia.com or from repos?
<robotti^> bbordwell: I have also same problem with broadcom proprietary wi-fi drivers
<bbordwell> Michalxo, proprietary are not installed by default. you install them using system>administration>hardware drivers
<Michalxo> bbordwell yep, I have them installed
<Michalxo> *using them already
<bbordwell> Michalxo, that is why you have the low res plymouth. the propriety drivers do not support kms
<omikron4> 0xymoron I can't watch videos in dragonPlayer
<Michalxo> ah.. soo what's the best solution? forget about plymouth for now?
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am looking for buying a new netbook. The one I am thinking of has a NM10 graphics card. Is it supported by LL 10.04 ?
<Oxymoron> omikron4: Neither do I, but I can hear sound in DragonPlayer xD
<omikron4> I 've bought for my son the aspire one 10 inch and it works fine with all hardware, even the camera
<omikron4> I can hear it to, but image is invisible
<omikron4> the problem is the output video
<Oxymoron> omikron4: Yes, same for me
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Do you know if its possible to reconfigure xserver to get default settings?
<yofel> hm, reconfiguring the xserver to get default settings would be deleting xorg.conf
<yofel> but if that would help with video...
<yofel> omikron4: what graphics card do you have there and what driver does it use?
<yofel> (dragon player doesn't work at all here btw. It just skips through a video file if it actually tries to play it)
<Oxymoron> yofel: Alright, then I delete xorg.conf then ...
<omikron4> yofel i ¡ve geforce go 6800 and im using current version (i think the driver 185 or 195)
<yofel> hm, video playback works fine on my quadro nvs 140M and geforce 7300GT with 195 in smplayer and vlc (that's what I tested so far)
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes, seems to be some kind of configuration faulties, which made by some package sometime in Karmic and havent change since then
<yofel> my 7300gt system was reinstalled at lucid alpha2, the other one used karmic once and lucid since pre-alpha
<lontra> what is desktopcouch-se and can be it be safely killed if it's running out of control?
<yofel> lontra: that's some database process, I'm not sure what application uses it though (ubuntu one?)
<abhinav> hi .. any issue with vlc on lucid recently, wherein the video appears only 1/4th of the screen, and grayscale - happening since couple of days
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, dont rm. mv instead so you have a backup
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: mv is move right?
<yofel> omikron4, Oxymoron: I use KDE though, maybe compiz messes with your video output?
<SEJeff> Oxymoron, man mv :)
<jameswf> is it apmd that is responsible for blanking the laptop screen when the lid is closed?
<yofel> jameswf: it should be the power manager of your desktop environment or if that doesn't handle it acpi
<jameswf> yofel, trying to decide who to file a bug against.
<Oxymoron> yofel: I have removed Compiz, that by the way fixed window decoration problem I had thanks to Umeaboy :)
<Oxymoron> SEJeff: Thanks :)
<SEJeff> Oxymoron, Oh anytime ;)
<omikron4> I have no compiz in kde. im using native effects in kde, but compiz works fine in gnome
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> jameswf: what doesn't work?
<Oxymoron> yofel: And btw, in jockey it says that nvidia-current is activated but is not in use? :S
<jameswf> nevermind looks like ACPI #49521 so probably give it a me too... when the screen blanks it takes minutes to come back if at all and usualy the logged in session is killed
<yofel> Oxymoron: you too? wth is up with jockey this release...
<yofel> Oxymoron: what driver does your X log say that you use?
<Oxymoron> yofel: X log, whats the source /var/log/* ?
<yofel> Oxymoron: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xubuntu046> Hello everyone! I am installing Xubuntu 10.04 beta 1 at the moment, I followed the GUI install guide and 93% finished. But it's stuck here for a long time(more than 30 minutes). The message is "installing grub2". Can someone help me? Thank you very much.
<Oxymoron> yofel: Uhm what do I look for, which driver, for my video card?
<yofel> xubuntu046: can you check with top in a terminal or in the system monitor if a 'blkid' process is stuck?
<yofel> Oxymoron: can you pastebin it?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yeah sure, wait a sec
<Oxymoron> One question btw, in nano editor does it have a regret option like (Ctrl+z) and or ctrl+a (Select everything)?
<omikron4> i go. Its very hard to me to translate my thougths in english expressions. bye
<yofel> omikron4: what's your native language?
<omikron4> spanish
<Oxymoron> yofel: http://pastebin.com/i1VVygCN
<SEJeff> omikron4, #ubuntu-es ?
<yofel> omikron4: maybe ask in -es if they have a place to give local lucid support
<xubuntu046> To yofel: I only have the installing screen and firefox window (got from clicking a link in the intall screen). how to get to terminal or sys monitor? Thank you.
<yofel> xubuntu046: as I don't use xfce I'm clueless, sorry
<omikron4> I have learned a little english through oxford university press course, but no for a long time, only 2 months
<omikron4> goog bye salutations 4 ol
<Oxymoron> omikron: Hasta la vista :P
<yofel> Oxymoron: you're using the nvidia driver (195.36.15)
<Oxymoron> yofel: Alright, so far so good I guess :)
<Oxymoron> yofel: I asked someone else and he doesnt have same problem as I and omikron4 do, and hes uses KDE, Lucid and almost same settings as I do. Its some conflict in some package I think
<Oxymoron> yofel: How do I search for isntalled packages on my system?
<Oxymoron> apt-cache search * ? Or does that only search possible packages to install in apt? :P
<yofel> Oxymoron: well, you can use synaptic or kpackagekit, aptitude, dpkg -l, apt-cache search, ...
<SEJeff> Oxymoron, dpkg -l
<SEJeff> -l being "el" as in lower case L
<Oxymoron> SEJeff: Ah cool command, but is it possible to show only certain packages like xine*?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Is apt-cache correct then?
<yofel> Oxymoron: apt-cache searches for possible packages, for installed dpkg -l is correct
<Oxymoron> yofel: As I thought then, apt-cache is not the one I search for and dpkg -l show all packages, I dont want to show ALL? :P
<yofel> Oxymoron: dpkg -l | grep xine
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yeah, obviously ... :P Thanks man :P
<Oxymoron> yofel: Do you know if there something else than xine or gstreamer for Phonon?
<yofel> nope, I have no idea how phonon works to be honest, I'm just somewhat happy that video and sound work here
<Emry> :P For some reason the background and default text in the autosuggest menu in Eclipse are both coming up white in Lucid.  May that be a theme issue?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Everything almost work perfect except this, its really annoying. But to be honest, this is kind of fun bug searching. Im kind of proud that a newbie like me was able to fix plymouth with your help kind a even if I did most of it myself :P
<Oxymoron> yofel: Most things that usually work, its just delete all possible packages that could break everything with video and then install them again :P
<Oxymoron> Btw, does regular expression work everywhere in console and does it fully support regexp? I mean, is it possible for like apt-get remove ^*xine[a-z0-9]+*$ :D
<BluesKaj> which file do i edit to change default applications?. I thought I had made a note of it in my help text file , but obviously forgot to.
<yofel> err no, every app has it's own regexp support, I know apt-get has some, but not sure how much
<Oxymoron> yofel: Alright, just wondered if I would need it someday. But wildcards "*" usually do it <3
<yofel> Oxymoron: yep, check the documentation of the app you're using for the info I guess (regexp on filenames is handled by the shell)
<Oxymoron> yofel: Lol, apt-get remove *xine* doesnt work xD
<tarzeau_> hello can someone try my ppa packages at https://launchpad.net/~gurkan-phys/+archive/ppa/+packages and give feedback?
<dodi> 10.4 hangs when booting, both alpha and beta version
<Emry> :P Have they thought of adding an RSS reader to the Me menu? ^_^
<dodi> is this something I can debug?
<yofel> dodi: where does it hang on boot? do you see *something* ?
<Oxymoron> dodi: Yes, in grub menu, press e when select kernel and then replace quiet splash with --debug
<alex_mayorga> my laptop has a physical "wireless" switch, should moving it to off kill my 3G connection via USB?
<yofel> hm, that reminds me that I wanted to google about autofs...
<Oxymoron> dodi: It could be faulties in fstab, that was the problem that Lucid hanged for me
<dodi> select kernel? nothing like that
<yofel> dodi: what do you try to boot? installation or live disk?
<thieusoai> anyone knows the package name for "me menu" ?
<dodi> hmm, upgrade also fails with some unknown symbol in grub
<dodi> trying the beta iso
<dodi> it hangs after cycling the dots a few times
<alex_mayorga> !indo indicator-applet
<yofel> thieusoai: I'm not 100% sure, but it should be 'indicator-me'
<alex_mayorga> !info indicator-applet
<ubottu> indicator-applet (source: indicator-applet): GNOME panel indicator applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.4-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<thieusoai> ic -- thanks !
<Oxymoron> yofel: What does autofs do exactly? I read about it on Google ... but dont understand the power if it? :P
<patdk-wk> autofs is good, and annoying
<yofel> Oxymoron: mounts a file system when you try to access it
<patdk-wk> it does, just in time fs mounts
<Oxymoron> dodi: Then try boot from a liveCD and chroot your partition and run update-grub
<yofel> patdk-wk: yeah, but it might help me with my boot-hang on nfs thanks to plymouth issue
<patdk-wk> autofs has given me nothing but issues with my diskless systems
<patdk-wk> I always need to ssh in, and restart autofs to get it working, after boot
<yofel> heh
<patdk-wk> I use it to mount all my mythtv video shares
<dodi> oops, now it boot into the install... menu :-)
 * Oxymoron noticed that *buntu goes larger and larger ... hopefully not going to be larger than Windows xD
<Oxymoron> File size of OS I mean ...
<Ian_Corne> Oxymoron: depends on what you install
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  i would be amazed if Anything ever gets larger then windows
<patdk-wk> heh?
<yofel> If I'm not mistaken the clean install of Win7 took ~15GB
<Oxymoron> Ian_Corne: Yes of course, just noticed :P With every upgrade it became larger :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: Clean install of for instance Ubuntu then? :D
<patdk-wk> my clean installs of ubuntu are just under 300megs
<yofel> Oxymoron: that takes ~2.5GB I think (desktop)
<yofel> well, server is small enough ^^
<Oxymoron> yofel: 2.5 GB? :O I thought it was much less than that
<patdk-wk> windows 7 dvd is freaking 6gigs
<yofel> a clean install of Fedora with KDE I just made took 2.1GB
<Oxymoron> yofel: Do you think its possible to make it like < 700 MB?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Oh and bleachbit or what it calls, do you know if that app work as well as CCleaner does in like Windows?
<schlaftier> running Xubuntu Lucid Beta1 on an Intel iMac :)
<yofel> well, you could try the alternate disk and customize the install, but I think 'ubuntu-desktop' pulls in packages worth of >1GB disk spac
<yofel> e
 * Oxymoron just noticed why hes spotify doesnt work, WIne isnt even installed ... hahahahahahahahaha :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: I have 2 TB storage so its not worries, but I want the programmers to optimize code more :P
<yofel> Oxymoron: you could re-compile the archive with -Os (optimize for space) if you want :P
<Oxymoron> yofel: How do you mean with re-compile archive?
<Dr_Willis> !info upx
<ubottu> Package upx does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> theres some executable packer tool :)
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Hihi :D
<yofel> Oxymoron: well, rebuild all ubuntu package
<Dr_Willis> SmallBuntu
<Oxymoron> yofel: What does it mean exactly? I am not afraid of info? :P
<ppine> latest update broke my evolution :S its giving errors and showing me a new setup wizzard.
<yofel> Oxymoron: even more detailed would take too much time, especially if you don't know anything about packaging
<jdugie> Hi, I can't get my wireless card to connect to a WPA2 Enterprise network for longer than 5 seconds before it stops transferring data.  Can someone help me with this?
<Oxymoron> yofel: This was really interesting regarding my video problem when tried to load winecfg: ""
<Oxymoron> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Oxymoron> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<yofel> o.O
<Oxymoron> yofel: Its alright, I just kidding :P
<Dimmuxx> How do I remove the keyboard layout I selected when I installed lucid? I have switched keyboard type and deleted the old one in keyboard settings but the old one is always selected and recreated the next time I login
<Oxymoron> yofel: Do you know what that means, or could mean with xserver and wine?
<yofel> no
<yofel> maybe ask in #winehq ?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Also I got: "XOpenDisplay() failed"
<Oxymoron> yofel: But I dont think it has anything to do with wine actually, must be something else
<ejat> anyone know why this happen http://paste.ubuntu.com/406057/
<patdk-wk> ejat, cause your not using windows 7?
<patdk-wk> your filesystem probably had mount issues, and went into protect mode, not the read-only
<alex_mayorga> anyones using a 3G modem?
<jameswf> I <3 Lucid, give me a beta Linux over a stable windows any day
<C-S-B-N900> i use my phone as one sometimes
<bencrisford> jameswf: i couldnt agree more
<alex_mayorga> C-S-B-N900: would you say it should be killed by "disable wireless" when right clicking on nm-applet?
<Roasted_> Anybody run into a situation where the 10.04 Beta LiveCD freezes at certain intervals when running? I got a laptop here that works great on 8.04 and 9.04, but secured wireless networks present a problem in 9.10. I tried the 10.04 Beta but the LiveCD freezes at random times. After about 20 tries of rebooting, I finally got to test it, and was disappointed to see the same problem existed from 9.10 with the wifi. Anybody have that freezing issue?
<Oxymoron> yofel_: I found problem. I removed xorg.conf, then it worked with crappy resolution. Then I typed nvidia-xconfig, run service kdm restart and same problem. So it must be some video output problem with nvidia-current
<jameswf> Roasted_, I had issues booting in virualbox but on a real box no issue. That said whats the wifi issue
<jameswf> remember if you didn't find or file a bug it is not a bug
<Roasted_> jameswf, toshiba satellite L25. Atheros 2413 card. 8.04.4 works fine with WPA security, 9.04 works fine with WPA security. 9.10 only works unsecured, and 10.04 Beta only works unsecured. However, I only tested 10.04 from the LiveCD. I tried to install and update it and try from there but it kept freezing during the installer. Even tried another CD - both burned at slowest speed.
<Roasted_> jameswf, I filed a bug yesterday.
<alex_mayorga> Roasted_: broadcom card?
<Roasted_> Atheros 2413
<Roasted_> my SSID and netowrk is picked up out of box. It's just when I try to connect, it just... doesn't.
<Roasted_> unsecured with 9.10 it works. like I said, tried with 10.04 too and it did the same thing.
<Roasted_> though I didnt try it unsecured in 10.04. kept having freezing issues with the livecd.
<jameswf> wierd I am using atheros works great granted a different chipset. Are you using the real atheros driver or ndiswrapper
<jameswf> s/real/madwifi/
<Roasted_> whatever is working by default. there's no hardware drivers for me in the restricted manager, and I tried ndiswrapper but that failed too.
<Roasted_> I tried using the XP 32 bit driver for it but it said something about unsupported hardware or something or another....
<dupondje> how can you select the plymouth boot screen ?
<C-S-B-N900> alex_mayorga: no, kill wireless in nm is for the wifi card.
<alex_mayorga> C-S-B-N900: can you confirm if it kills your 3G too?
<C-S-B-N900> not just now sorry, my comp is in repair.
<alex_mayorga> C-S-B-N900: but you've got a N900 so what's there to worry about :)
<C-S-B-N900> exactly :)
<alex_mayorga> C-S-B-N900: sadly they didn't put the right bands for it to have 3G in .mx :(
<C-S-B-N900> ouch
<C-S-B-N900> ive heard.
<alex_mayorga> is beyond me why nokia didn't make it quad band
<C-S-B-N900> i get hspda here, quicker to browse web with that than wifi
<alex_mayorga> I know, the E72 my wife picked up for me has HSDPA too and it's faster than my 2Mb DSL
<jameswf> Roasted_ in looking looks like it may sit upstream... https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14107
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14107 in Wireless "Wifi does not work (AR242x)" [Normal,Needinfo]
<Roasted_> jameswf, hm, what are you thinking? that this is already a known issue?
<ppine> sudo reboot
<gellmar> hi! why if I reconfigure locales nothing is done?
<gellmar> I have installed my ubuntu via chroot
<gellmar> and now I have no national letters
<gellmar> in my console
<genii> svscvsc: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search $(uname -r)| grep kernel
<genii> Wrong chan, sorry
<gellmar> where are system locales are stored?
<kklimonda> gellmar: you can generate new locale using locale-gen <name>
<gellmar> have done that already
<gellmar> but locales environment is set to POSIX
<gellmar> and I can not change it
<Rabbitnightmare> man I love 10.04, I mean this is really well groomed, but to save some CD space, why not remove OpenOffice.org as well?
<dupondje> Rabbitnightmare: there has been talked about :)
<dupondje> anyway, fetch the netboot :)
<Rabbitnightmare> it would shave like 200+ megs off which leaves room for a lot
<guntbert> what happened to to daily - alternate - cd image ?
<guntbert> *to the
<Rabbitnightmare> are the icons going to change to a nice shade of purple too?
<Rabbitnightmare> I suggest http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Voyager+?content=121349 for the new theme
<Rabbitnightmare> ive been hard at work with my friend
<Rabbitnightmare> lol
<timing_> Hi
<timing_> My mouse movements pauzes for a second after I pressed a keyboard shortcut
<timing_> e.g. I press win+t, then i move my mouse but it starts moving a second later
<timing_> this also hapens with things like ctrl+l in chrome/firefox
<timing_> or even the spacebar ( while that key isn't even bound to an action )
<timing_> I found the bug!
<timing_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/496371
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 496371 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Laptop Trackpad Issue" [Medium,Triaged]
<SandGorgon> I'm still having problems trying to install 10.04 on a nvidia 6100 motherboard... the USB startup disk takes an hour to boot up and I dont see the boot options menu at all (where you can choose between "Install", "Try without installing", etc.)
<billybigrigger_> anyone here having any success with an ipod touch/latest updates/rythmbox?
<billybigrigger_> rythmbox shows 2 apple ipod devices...but won't transfer to either one of them, i can paste a screenshot if anyone is interested in helping out?
<ARishi> I installed ubuntu 10.04b1, Internet is working, but gmail is kind of not. I tried my password and it rejects it but when I login with the same password through windows I am able to log in
<Damascene> hello, what do you call the case that the shipped ubuntu cd is in?
<Damascene> I'm no expert in english and I need to know what is that
<SEJeff> Damascene, cd case?
<genii> Damascene: Could be also: blister pack
<genii> ( the whole envelope which it arrives in )
<SEJeff> genii, Or a manilla envelope
<genii> SEJeff: Yes
<Damascene> well I want the name of the cartoon only that hold the cd.
<Damascene> the only good photo I got when I search for the ubuntu shipped cd :)
<SEJeff> Damascene, cd case or "jewel case" is common. Nothing really special
<genii> Sometimes jacket
<SEJeff> Oh right, they are in the paper sleeves now
<Damascene> jacket is the best one for now
<Damascene> got many picture in google images
<Damascene> thanks
<melkor> billybigrigger_: I'm not even having luck with a shuffle.
<melkor> Though there are some new updates.
<billybigrigger_> melkor, have you added your user to the group "fuse"?
<billybigrigger_> i seem to be able to transfer music now
<billybigrigger_> with my ipod touch
<pitwalker> hi all! why missed network-manager from full gnome install, afte i apt-get install it manually i can access to internet
<billybigrigger_> hmmm
<billybigrigger_> can't seem to eject my ipod due to dbus problems now
<pitwalker> single user/netboot entry is working always :-)
<melkor> nope, it still doesn't see the partition
<billybigrigger_> melkor, needs a restart
<dupondje> damn we should help to develop z-push, damn nice app
<blackvd> just did a clean install of beta 1 on my compaq CQ50 laptop and for some reason i cant connect my network?
<blackvd> is this a known issue
<melkor> blackvd: its way to vague, what sort of connection are you trying.  Have you looked for any error messages?
<blackvd> tried plugging directly into my router but its unable to connect
<blackvd> tries to connect for a while then says network disconnected
<blackvd> i knew the wireless wouldnt work out of the box but never had an issue with the network not working when plugged in
<SEJeff> dupondje, Have you seen the other zarafa stuff?
<SEJeff> It is basically open source outlook web access with activesync
<melkor> blackvd: yes that is pretty strange after you plug in the cable, what do you get with dmesg?  You should paste it though.
<dupondje> SEJeff: well zafara is to closed :) but z-push is nice, as it has IMAP backend
<dupondje> just to bad it has some bugs :(
<blackvd> melkor, complains about no wireless drivers found and then says eth0 link up ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready then eth0 no ipv6 router present then link down up down up
<melkor> blackvd: how about killing network manager and just using dhclient?
<melkor> (just as a test)
<blackvd> melter, DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<SEJeff> dupondje, You are mistaken. The webui is agplv3
<blackvd> melkor, No DHCPOFFERS received
<SEJeff> dupondje, http://www.zarafa.com/wiki/index.php/Compiling_source_code """ The Zarafa source code is licensed under the AGPLv3 license.  """
<melkor> blackvd: did you sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<blackvd> melkor, yeah same error
<melkor> And you kill network manager?
<dupondje> SEJeff: but it has only a licence for 3 outlook in the 'free'
<blackvd> melkor, yep
<dupondje> anyway, would like to extend the Z-Push, but need to get a picture of the structure :p
<melkor> I would suggest use lspci to figure out what your ethernet card is and get the dmesg part then google with relevant snippets to see if it is a bug that has been reported.
<SEJeff> dupondje, I think it is like virtualbox debs you download from virtualbox.org. Free but closed source, where as the gpl version is a bit different
<SEJeff> dupondje, If it had those restrictions it would not be in the fedora repos: http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/rpminfo?rpmID=1880881 http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/buildinfo?buildID=162828
<SEJeff> Ubuntu is way more pragmatic about licensing than fedora
<dupondje> SEJeff: just want to modify Z-Push now, so it uses IMAP, and saves contacts to vcard and calendar to ical file
<SEJeff> dupondje, That would be really hot
<dupondje> SEJeff: there is IMAP backend, there is VCard backend, just need to combine it and add iCal backend
<SEJeff> Absolutely
<dupondje> its just a bit shitty documented :)
<dupondje> like how it exactly works :P
<SEJeff> So you're saying it is like most open source... You get what you pay for. Every now and again you get a bit more heh
<foreverubun2> what's with the switch to Yahoo?
<ShackJack> HI all - couple issues when trying to install the beta - one is when I boot from the 10.1 beta CD, instead of bringing me to either the install or a live environment it dumps me at a GDm login screen? Anyonje know whasup with that?
<ZykoticK9> foreverubun2, Canonical received money from Yahoo for the switch
<tyler_> why cant i install sun-java5?
<ZykoticK9> tyler_, there is a sun-java6 in the partner repo (i'm guessing you'd have to find an old DEB or bin install to install the old version)
<balas> how does personal file sharing work under lucid ?  whats the difference between personal file sharing and samba ?
<melkor> tyler why do you need java5?
<thak> Has anyone here tried to unlock the bootloader on a Nexus One with fastboot-linux in Lucid and experienced issues (I realize how specific this is).
<git__> has anyone test recording and playing back mouse and keyboard events?
<git__> 9.10 Xrecord extension is broken
<melkor> I would like to switch my gnome panel to my second monitor, is there a way to do this?
<ZykoticK9> melkor, old down the ALT key and drag it to the 2nd monitor
<ZykoticK9> s/old/hold
<foreverubun2> ZykoticK9: Wow... that makes me want to switch to another linux os.
<ZykoticK9> foreverubun2, it only takes a couple of seconds to switch your default homepage!
<ShackJack> Does anyone know why the live cd might be directing me to a GDM login screen vs an install/live environment?
<git__> two things that are needed in Lucid, Xrecord extension and suspend/resume to work
<patdk-wk> ZykoticK9, that works, but how do you move the bottom bar? or make the bottom bar use both screens?
<red> I'd like to bind Expo key to mouse thumb button
<ZykoticK9> patdk-wk, i think it works the same way
<red> any idea how I could do that?
<patdk-wk> ZykoticK9, I tried, couldn't get it to move
<red> already have the desktop switcher in another thumb button
<patdk-wk> maybe it needs empty space, and I have like 60+ programs open
<foreverubun2> ZykotiK9: I know, but I try to avoid distros that will change for money...
<ZykoticK9> patdk-wk, verify you are clicking the actual panel and not something on the panel - you might have to use unlock and move the switch a little to show the actual panel underneath
<patdk-wk> on the left, it's the panel, it gives me the panel properties
<ZykoticK9> foreverubun2, it's up to you man - there are plenty of Linux distros out there
<patdk-wk> ya, it works, once I cleared empty space onto the panel
<ZykoticK9> patdk-wk, :)
<patdk-wk> had to use, group programs always option :)
<patdk-wk> damn, I have 21 ssh sessions going
<foreverubun2> ZykoticK9: True...I dunno, it's not very major considering I use chrome...think I'll just ignore it
<Michalxo> hello!
<Michalxo> just a quick question about notifications... are you able guys to click BEHIND / BELOW notification(s)??
<ZykoticK9> Michalxo, i can't until they disappear
<Michalxo> in karmic I think I was, and now, I am not able to... it's annoying especially when browsing and want to close tab (for example)
<JoshuaL> Michalxo, same here
<Michalxo> is it bug?
<ShackJack> Anyone had issue with glitchy video with the open source ATI driver (running an X1400 on Dell notrebook)?
<JoshuaL> i believe its a bug
<JoshuaL> someone told me it will be fixed sometime
<Michalxo> hm.. was it reported? :-/
<ShackJack> *not video but display, ya know? ;-)
<ShackJack> Can't find yet...
<Michalxo> JoshuaL aah nice to hear that :-)
<Michalxo> thank you guys!
<balas> i'm having issues after clicking on my firefox icon i have deleted the ~/.mozilla directory and then it'll launch fine, i even apt-get firefox-gnome-support, however after that browser closes, it never opens up again
<blackvd> melkor, built the wifi drivers and and now that works. will try to figure out why ethernet doesnt tho. thanks for the help!
<nightsjammies> Is it possible for me to upgrade from Karmic to Lynx yet?
<Michalxo> nightsjammies YES
<Michalxo> I did today ;-)
<joumetal> balas: maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/518422
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518422 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<balas> thanks
<nightsjammies> Good, because I don't really feel like installing from the disc. So how do I do it.
<nightsjammies> ?
<JoshuaL> Michalxo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/546650
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546650 in notify-osd "Unable to click items below notifications" [High,In progress]
<Michalxo> balas see, if you're not running other firefox below
<Michalxo> nightsjammies update-manager -d
<nightsjammies> in terminal?
<foreverubun2> nightsjammies: terminal or Alt-2
<foreverubun2> nightsjammies: Alt-F2
<Michalxo> JoshuaL thanks ;-) Mirco is the guy :-)
<nightsjammies> Okay, thanks much.
<nightsjammies> isn't there a command to move the min/ max buttons from the left back over to the right?
<ZykoticK9> !controls | nightsjammies
<ubottu> nightsjammies: In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<nightsjammies> Thank you ZykoticK9 :)
<foreverubun2> Is it safe at this point in time to install lynx on a production machine or is it still pretty buggy?
<NoCode> When trying to run winecfg in wine1.2, I don't get an applet popping up, but 2 lists of "X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled" with things in a list.
<NoCode> Is this known?
<Michalxo> foreverubun2 I've installed it on my lappy, and had only 1 problem... [nvidia here though]
<Michalxo> *upgraded
<penguin42> foreverubun2: there are some combinations that are causing problems, but most people are OK
<arand> foreverubun2: Beta != stable
<NoCode> http://pastebin.com/twPcyVxM Here's what I see in Lucid
<nightsjammies> Michalxo: nvidia, crap: what was wrong with it?
<foreverubun2> penguin42: any really major bugs caused by apple hardware?
<Michalxo> nvidia - nothing ;-) ATI is the pain in the ass
<penguin42> foreverubun2: Don't know; a lot of the problems have been graphics driver, but I don't follow Apple stuff
<nightsjammies> ah, okay..good. I've enough trouble with that.
<foreverubun2> penguin42: Considering I have integrated graphics, think i'll stay away
<Michalxo> foreverubun2 try livecd... :-) or make new partition about 4GB big and install it there ;-)
<foreverubun2> Michalxo, it seemed fine in testdrive
<nightsjammies> does anyone in here know anything about personal wiki's?
<Michalxo> :-)
<melkor> ATI worked fine with lucid, first try even w/out xorg-edgers.
<Michalxo> well on amilo li1718 with ati, it was unable to even boot :-(
<Michalxo> livecd
<melkor> foreverubun2: I wouldn't use it yet for production, bugs seem to spring up at any moment, from crippling to just plain annoying.
<NoCode> Seems like a regressive bug from Karmic
<penguin42> foreverubun2: Of course it also depends what you mean like 'production' - if you mean your main desktop machine and you're fairly good fixing things then it's OK; if you mean a server running most of Norway, probably not
<c001os> hi
<c001os>  i upgraded my karmic to lucid, and my etc/apt/source.list is empty... what hapens?
<penguin42> c001os: I don't think it should be; you might find the old one in /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade
<c001os> i dont have source.list now
<c001os> i have just /etc/apt/source.list.akiradbackup
<c001os> i dont know what is that
<c001os> my source.list just gone :(
<c001os> but updates working
<penguin42> c001os: Check /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<c001os> and i can see sources in the graphical software sources
<c001os> penguin42, i dont have source.list.d too
<penguin42> very odd
<penguin42> c001os: I think you should copy one off somewhere else
<Michalxo> i've send him mine
<Michalxo> c001os checkout *private msg
<c001os> ok then i need just make my new source.list and things go fine?
<c001os> its not problem
<Michalxo> yeah
<c001os> thx guys
<genii> c001os: I think it's sources.list     and not source.list       (two "s" in sources, like as in plural)
<c001os> lucid is just awesome
<foreverubun2> penguin42: I think I will later today as it's my spring break and I have plenty of time to fix things...
<c001os> jeh genii
<Mohamed> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 and it's asking me for a username and password before installation, any ideas?
<SEJeff> Mohamed, Yeah, put in the username and password you want to be installed on the system :)
<SEJeff> It needs to create 1 user for you to login as when the system boots up
<Mohamed> I try, it says authentication failed.
<Mohamed> I didn't even start the installation.
<tetsuo-> hello, after updating today i'm unable to boot
<Mohamed> I'll restart it.
<tetsuo-> i get an error that /home cannot be mounted bacuase dazukofs is an unsupported fs
<penguin42> never heard of dazukofs - does 'dazuko' mean anything to you?
<tetsuo-> its part of dazuko
<penguin42> what's dazuko?
<tetsuo-> its a driver used by virusscanners
<Bittarman> anyone know what libgcrypt is doing at bootup?
<penguin42> tetsuo-: In that case I suggest your virusscanner has broken in the upgrade, but I've never dealt with any of them
<tetsuo-> i need some way to uninstall dazuko, then i should be able to boot again
<tetsuo-> i'm on a live disc now
<syddraf> I'm running Lucid 32 bit on a Dell Latitude D630 and Ubuntu is not turning on my wireless card. The hard switch is on, but the status light on the laptop is off. Windows recognizes the wi-fi, so it's not a problem with the card. How can I fix this?
<penguin42> syddraf: Might be worth trying system->administration->Hardware Drivers
<syddraf> Thanks penguin42, I'll boot over and take a look. brb
<tetsuo-> got disconnected
<cento> hi
<cento> but in lucid,is ubuntuone client dead?
<cento> i need to start it manually
<cento> without icons or notification something
<cento> im too lamer to understand?
<tetsuo-> ok found the offencive code in my fstab
<tetsuo-> :   /home    /home    dazukofs
<cento> nobody about my ubuntuone question?
<tetsuo-> so how do i correct the dazuko stuff ? ; http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6fwk2hvH
<tetsuo-> can i just comment it out or do i need to restore the link to home to a more standard layout
<yofel> cento: not at the moment it seems, please be patient, not all of use follow the channel in real time
<yofel> tetsuo-: wth is dazukofs?
<tetsuo-> yofel:  its a file system layer for virusscanners
<penguin42> yofel: It seems to be an opensource infrastructure to which 3rd party antivirus systems can attach
<tetsuo-> its not critical, and i will uninstall it as soon as i get ubuntu to boot again
<cento> yoasif, yep, im patient :) i only hope my question was tipical on this channel
<yofel> ah
<tetsuo-> just need to fix the fstab so ubuntu boots again
<yofel> cento: I'm not using uone myself but heard many complaints about it, you could also ask in #ubuntuone
<bipolar> I'm trying to get a usable preseed file out of debconf-get-selections but it doesn't include the partitioning setup. Specifically I installed using full disk encryption and I'm trying to preseed it. there is no reference to partman in the output of debconf-get-selections even with the --installer option.
<yofel> tetsuo-: then just comment it out for now
<cento> ok ok thanks, its a lucid problem, but i ask there
<tetsuo-> that easy?
<tetsuo-> lol
<bipolar> Do I need to get that info from something else?
<yofel> tetsuo-: if your boot failure consists of mountall complaining about a wrong fstab line then commenting the broken line out should get it into a working state again
<tetsuo-> huh
<tetsuo-> oops wrong fs
<tetsuo-> lol
<tetsuo-> i was editing the livecd one
<syddraf> penguin42, It would appear that the entire networking package is broken on Lucid. I plugged in a hard line so I could troubleshoot the wireless card in-system, but even that is not working. The only thing listed under Hardware Drivers was my nvidia card.
<tetsuo-> yofel:  thanks, if it works i wont be back ;p
<yofel> bipolar: you might ask in #ubuntu-installer which packages they use on the install disks, but the installation packages shouldn't exist on an installed system
<bipolar> yofel: thank you. I'll check in over there.
<SEJeff> bipolar, /me thinks it is all of the casper stuff
<c001os> my firefox menu item from internet menu just diapeard
<c001os> i reinstalled firefox but not camed up
<c001os> any help?
<c001os> from terminal it work fine
<c001os> i need add manual menu item?
<virtuald> if i run init 1 as root will it work?
<bipolar> SEJeff: excuse me?
<virtuald> c001os: right click on the program menu and edit it
<c001os> ok i know that
<c001os> but not firefox icon there
<SEJeff> bipolar, casper is the livecd installer. If you weren't sure the difference of what is on the installed system vs the livecd casper is one of the big differences between the two.
<bipolar> Oh, I see what you mean.
<guntbert> CD Image: what happened to the daily - alternate - cd image ? daily live is fine but alternate is missing for a few days
<Oxymoron> If I remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart xserver my video output in mutlimedia players work ... but if I then afterwards run nvidia-xconfig it doesnt work again - Whats the problem then?
<topyli> is the topic up to date?
<yofel> Oxymoron: you were using the nvidia drive right? without xorg.conf it shouldn't use the nvidia driver
<topyli> meaning, can you do updates today? :)
<GodfatherofEire> Does anyone know if it's possible to chainload grub2 into an isolinux loader?
<yofel> topyli: not quite up-to-date, but it should be fine I think
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yeah, I got low graphic mode without nvidia driver ... So it means nvidia driver isnt working or what?
<yofel> Oxymoron: propably, ask bjsnider maybe when he's online
<topyli> yofel, ok i'll see eventually. thanks :)
<Oxymoron> yofel: Why just bjsnider?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Everything else work and change video output mode in VLC make it work?
<yofel> Oxymoron: he knows a lot about bjsnider (and he's the only one I know that is in here)
<yofel> Oxymoron: well, you could always ask in #ubuntu-x if they can send you in the correct direction
<Oxymoron> yofel: Alright, thanks :) Do you know if there is some nvidia driver channel or anything similar?
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider hauled my arse out of the fire back when I got started with Lucid.  I owe him a beer at a minimum.
<yofel> Oxymoron: I know #nvidia exists, but that's all I know
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yeah, seem to be right place :) I will ask in there :)
<nightsjammies> Well, hell. I just restarted from upgrading, and I got an error saying something about the kernel crashing..and now it's telling me that 'the problem cannot be reported', this is not a genuine Ubuntu package'..
<nightsjammies> Any ideas?
<Bradpitt> guys. what is the cmd line to kill /var lock ..... i choose the wrong repos :(
<Oxymoron> yofel: Sigh, nobody seem to know anything about nvidia in #nvidia channel xD
<yofel> nightsjammies: can you refresh your package cache and try to report it again?
<yofel> !aptlock | Bradpitt
<ubottu> Bradpitt: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pepee> hi
<Bradpitt> thanks bro
<pepee> I have a problem with an app: http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn . This happens after updating to kubuntu lucid
<pepee> this is the backtrace: http://pastebin.com/AwJjziG8
<nightsjammies> yofel: how do I do that?
<maxb> Is anyone else finding the contrast in the initial GDM screen such that you can't see the controls on the top/bottom panels?
<maxb> e.g. the "Shut Down" button
<yofel> nightsjammies: recheck in synaptic I think, or type 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal
<yofel> maxb: I think someone filed a bug for that
<yofel> against gdm iirc
<nightsjammies> yofel: then restart?
<yofel> nightsjammies: no, just let it refresh the cache and try to report the bug again
<nightsjammies> ah, okay
<arand> I'm getting nasty crashes on aptitude update, works with apt-get and otherwise though...
<maxb> define crashes?
<yofel> arand: does it work with aptitude -q ?
<arand> yofel: indeed it does, known bug?
<yofel> yes -.-
<yofel> arand: bug 515525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515525 in aptitude "aptitude assert failure: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08f9d658 ***" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515525
<Oxymoron> yofel: one guy told me it could be something with the codecs that is the problem?
<Oxymoron> yofel: For the video output error I mena
<yofel> Oxymoron: no idea, could be it, but I wonder why changing the output mode helps then
<arand> yofel: Yea, exact one, cheers, I'm in tty atm (unrelated issue) hence the LPIYF fail.
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes, I dont understand at all why it doesnt work. But MOSTLY I dont freaking understand WHY JUST ME cant get it working, some other guys it work for perfectly
<damascene> hello, any one using evolution. I need help please
<damascene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406168/
<damascene> copy this to a new message
<damascene> in the first line with link http://wiki.arabeyes.org/المشاركة_في_الترجمة
<yofel> Oxymoron: well, video work fines in KDE and my geforce 7300GT too...
<damascene> go to the end of the line then press Home
<damascene> it will crash
<Oxymoron> yofel: But change output mode in VLC for instance, the video render is REALLY slow and you cant go fullscreen xD
<guntbert> damascene: please tell us, what it is about - no one likes to follow blindly
<damascene> as I said it will crash
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes thats so strange, I cant imagine what the problem is and I dont have a clue where to start look for errors or misconfiguration
<damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/504165
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 504165 in evolution "Evolution freezes when pressing HOME while editing RTL email with weak directionality characters" [Medium,Incomplete]
<nightsjammies> Interesting, I still have the same look as I did under Karmic. Is there something I can do about that?
<guntbert> nightsjammies: do you really want to different every 6 months? ;-))
<Oxymoron> yofel: It happened sometime when I updated Karmic before but I dont know when and why it just stopped working on day.
<Oxymoron> *one
<guntbert> *to look
<yofel> hm
<Oxymoron> yofel: I dont think I have done anything radical changes in config files, think its some conflict or something somewhere.
<Oxymoron> yofel: Compiz (Not the problem), XServer (Doesnt seem to be the problem), nvidia 195.36.15 (Seem not to be problem itself because it work for others) and I think about codes, phonon, KDE 4.4.1 packages for Kubuntu or something misconfigurated after an update
<nightsjammies> not really.
<amanda1> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<amanda1> nice svhool
<guntbert> amanda1: don't spam here either!!
<billybigrigger_> is there a proper adobe repo or .deb for flash? or are we still using the one from adobe's site?
<penguin42> billybigrigger_: Install flashplugin-installer
 * Oxymoron wonders if someone know a way to reconfigure xserver, codecs and so on completly to default settings?
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Well, ignoring Nvidia, the X config default is no xorg.conf
<Oxymoron> penguin42: How do you mean, the sentence make no sense for me? :P
<penguin42> Oxymoron: By default there is no xorg.conf file, so to put the xserver back to the default remove the xorg.conf; however I know the Nvidia closed source binary may do things differently
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Alright :P Well, without xorg.conf file it works, but I want my high resolution and graphic acceleration :P But I dont think it has anything to do with nVidia or XServer at all anymore. Its something else, the interaction between nvidia and whatever it could be.
<damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/504165
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 504165 in evolution "Evolution freezes when pressing HOME while editing RTL email with weak directionality characters" [Medium,Confirmed]
<damascene> I've confirmed it
<Oxymoron> penguin42: What protocols are responsible to provide multimedia apps like Dragonplayer with a video window? Because Wine cant either create windows, it complained about something openGL I think.
<penguin42> damascene: I'm curious, what is a 'weak directionality character' ?
<damascene> I don't know exactly but there is one line that can make this problem
<damascene> this:
<damascene> http://wiki.arabeyes.org/ نعم
<pepee> every time there is a kernel update, I have to install the headers manually...
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Well video is done by one of 3 or 4 mechanisms; OpenGL, Xv,  or basic stuff where the X server doesn't do anything special;  If you have OpenGL issues on Wine and you've got Nvidia then it's probably the nvidia driver
<damascene> copy it to new messeage go to the end of the line then press Home
<pepee> is there a way to force dl the headers for the updated kernel?
<pepee> (in the same update)
<penguin42> damascene: But can you explain to me what a 'weak' character is - aren't all characters either ltr or rtl ?
<Lajosward> anyone haveing problems with the wine being provided by the software center?
<Oxymoron> penguin42: I dont know, it said before unable to create window in terminal ... Now I got winecfg work anyway in temrinal :P Xv is the output channel in VLC for the moment and then video work, but really slow.
<penguin42> pepee: Install linux-headers-generic; that will keep it uptodate (although not necessarily in line with the kernel?)
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Does glxgears work?
<Oxymoron> penguin42: What more combinations and protocols could it be?
<damascene> penguin42, may the reporter meant marks like * . - that behave in strange way with bidirectional text
<pepee> ok, thanks
<Oxymoron> penguin42: ""
<Oxymoron> oxymoron@oxymoron-desktop:~$ glxgears
<Oxymoron> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<penguin42> Oxymoron: OK, so if you're Nvidia then you need to configure the driver for it, it sounds like you don't have something set up for OpenGL at all
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Video is done by one of mplayer or xine backends; but they use OpenGL, Xv or a few other things to actually do teh rendering
<bjsnider> nvidia-current must be installed and activated and in the xorg.conf file
<Oxymoron> penguin42: How to setup for OpenGL then? xD
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Oh yeah, activated how in xorg.conf file?
<penguin42> Oxymoron: That's an nvidia specific
<Oxymoron> penguin42: How for nVidia then? xD
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, just use jockey. it's all been done for you
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Follow bjsnider, I'm an ATI guy!
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Funny thing is that Jockey tells me that nvidia-current us activates but not in use? :D
<Oxymoron> penguin42: LoL, traitor :D
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Hey, ATI released all the specs and I'm using the OpenSource driver - now what were you saying?
<bjsnider> penguin42, in that case, fire yourself so they can hire someone good
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a known issue with a fresh Lucid Gnome install causing nautilus to restart constantly (twice per second) eating CPU and flickering the screen with a "Starting File Manager" tasks icon ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron: I was looking at that issue (nvidia-current not active, but in use) the other day; it looks to be a mix-up with the module aliases in jockey
<penguin42> bjsnider: Hey I'm not employed by them
<Lamo> curious what was the reason for moving the close,minimize,expand panel to the left side?
<bjsnider> penguin42, oh, i misunderstood
<Oxymoron> penguin42: That it doesnt matter, nVidia is still better? :D OpenSource != automaticly best xD
<SEJeff> Lamo, They want to add a new button on the right that does some crazy stuff in the release after Lucid from my understanding
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: Hmm alright, well nvidia is switched on then I guess :) But still got error, please help me fix this before I go berserk and Kill my GNU/Linux distro :D
<Lamo> SEJeff, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, as long as it is working... just don't stare at the Jockey dialog all day!
<dbugger> Hey guys!
<dbugger> Anybody knows if the mythbuntu bug has been solved?
<IntuitiveNipple> dbugger, There's only one?!
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: Jockey isnt the problem :P That I have been left behind me ;) And no it isnt working, I NEED to get video working. Its strange, no video output in one single multimedia player, not even mplayer
<dbugger> IntuitiveNipple, one what?
<arand> dbugger: Yes, if you got hit by it, you need to do some package business manually though.
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, ok, then have you confirmed the nvidia proprietary driver is in use by X ?
<dbugger> arand, Im already back at the clean Karmic install. Im waiting for that bug to pass, to upgrade. I wanted to know if it's safe now
<arand> dbugger: fix was released 22h ago, if you're not using a very slow-syncing mirror it should be in.
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: YEs, 195.36.15 is in use by X, but I dont know if its proprietary?
<yofel> it is
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: As I said before and tell again, I dont think its anything to do with X or nVidia driver
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, If you checked using glxinfo and saw "OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 195.36.15" then it is
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: Not my themselves anyway
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, you are not using the nvidia driver
<Oxymoron> oxymoron@oxymoron-desktop:~$ glxinfo
<Oxymoron> name of display: :0.0
<Oxymoron> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: How do you know that?
<bjsnider> because if you were, glxinfo would give you a very different response
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: How do I activate nvidia driver then?
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, what is your graphics hardware, sir?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: nVidia 7950 GT
<bjsnider> upgrade that, please sir
<bjsnider> what does your xorg.conf file say?
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, This is what you should expect to see: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406185/
<penguin42> anyone use html5 in chromium? I have a bit fo an odd problem with it
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: Yes, I saw that eralier today ...
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Upgrade to a better graphic card? pfft
<vesz> Is there any info posted somewhere on how to get the fglrx module working with X? Can't seem to google well enough to find anything
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Wait a sec and I send you pastebin of xorg.conf
<bjsnider> you can benefit from vdpau with a newer card
<bjsnider> and opengl 3
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, ok, then you should look first at /var/log/dmesg to ensure the nvidia stub is loaded, and that at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what driver and config X is choosing
<Oxymoron> Is there a good command to copy source from e text file to clipboard?
<IntuitiveNipple> Select the text; Ctrl+C to copy
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: yofel said that Xorg.0.log showed that it uses nVidia 195.36.15, not exactly surw about dmesg though.
<alex88> to remove"this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed" from gnome-file-share-properties what should i install? i've installed samba
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah, but isnt there any good command?
<alex88> and no solution
<IntuitiveNipple> (assuming you're using a GUI text editor of course)
<yofel> bjsnider: btw, do you know any newer cards that don't require an PCIe x16 2.0 slot? I wanted to get myself a newer one, but it seems something along a 8800 (or 8600?) gts would be the only thing that fits in my mainboard
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, do you have a pastebin link to your Xorg.0.log ?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406186/
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: Wait a sec I copy that too
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406187/
<vesz> Oxymoron: you can install pastebinit and then 'cat xorg.conf | pastebinit
<vesz> Oxymoron: and you get an URL back
<Oxymoron> yofel: I would wait until nVidia discover that they actually can design smaller graphic cards and not every body are FPS fanboys xD
<yofel> ^^
<Oxymoron> vesz: Oh my god, seriously?! Why havent somebody tipped me about that one, awesome! <3 Thank you very much!
<vesz> Oxymoron: np :)
<vesz> again, anyone got any guidelines for catalyst/fglrx drivers/modules in 10.4?
<penguin42> vesz: I saw a fix go in for that yesterday I think
<Oxymoron> vesz: I love it, do you know if that url come to clip board or do you need to copy URL?
<vesz> Oxymoron: need to copy it I'm afraid
<vesz> Oxymoron: still alot less to copy, and fewer times
<vesz> penguin42: fix go into the repos? or some docu
<vesz> penguin42: or is it lost forever in the irc logs :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, can you give me this: grep -i nvidia /var/log/dmesg | pastebinit
<penguin42> vesz: I think it was a fix that went into a repo
<darkfile> check this: http://bit.ly/cRQWcB
<vesz> penguin42: doesn't seem to work on my end, but perhaps I'm doing something wrong :)
<vesz> penguin42: I'll just wait and see
<vesz> penguin42: ty anyway
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, run update-alternatives display gl_conf'
<bjsnider> without that trailing '
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, That should be: update-alternatives --display gl_conf
<red> hmm
<red> i had a ftp foulder opened in nautilus
<red> opened a file there in geany
<red> it produced an error upon saving and now the file is 0bytes
<red> anyone has any suggestions if I could rescue the file anyway?
<IntuitiveNipple> red: look for a file with the same name ending with a ~  (that's a backup)
<red> i did, no such file
<red> and it was a clients webpages index.html :D
<IntuitiveNipple> red: restore from VCS then
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: What does it do? :)
<red> was just gonna take a peek and then make backups before editing
<Lamo> New problem lol, so my screen looks stretched and fuzzy. Here is a screenshot http://imgur.com/dOLBt.png was wondering if anyone else thinks so and might have a clue to fixing it? nvidia-settings show the right res and refresh rate.
<red> IntuitiveNipple: i would have to find the original page creator in that case
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, what does what do? the pastebinit or the update-alternatives?
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple:
<Oxymoron> oxymoron@oxymoron-desktop:~$ update-alternatives --display gl_conf
<Oxymoron> gl_conf - automatiskt läge
<Oxymoron>  länk pekar för närvarande på /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf
<Oxymoron> /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf - prioritet 500
<Oxymoron>  slav xorg_extra_modules: /usr/lib/xorg/x11-extra-modules
<Oxymoron> Nuvarande "bästa" version är /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf.
<Oxymoron> oops
<smirnoff> Hello ! I just upgraded to lucid and i can't find the volume control in indicator applet. there is only chat, mail and broadcast. Any help ?
<Oxymoron> sorry about "spam"/flloding
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, Argghhh... the idea is to pastebinit :p
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, have you got /usr on a separate partition?
<jemark> the ubuntu one doesn't work anymore in lucid for me... 100% CPU usage, etc...
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: No, /usr is on same partition what I know about
<SEJeff> jemark, Can you /j #ubuntuone
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: How to use pastebinit on temrinal command output? :P
<IntuitiveNipple> red: Useful Tip: when working on important files add them to a VCS. I use git-core. git init; git add *; git commit -a -m "Original Files". Then I commit each change and I can back out at any time and later can return to the history
<red> IntuitiveNipple: I know VCS and I use it on my own projects, as said, I was just taking a looksy on a clients webpage whom I've made an intranet for. Was gonna see how its built up before adding the url to the intranet there.
<red> Geany just went awol and blew the damn thing apart somehow
<FFForevez> Hi ya
<FFForevez> Has anyone else lost sound with the last round of updates?
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, For any command that writes its output to STDOUT (console) you can 'pipe' | the output to a following command. So, append " | pastebinit" to a command
 * Oxymoron almost cry like a baby that he cant get it to work together with people who know what they are doing :P
<red> Guess I'll e-mail the webhotell administration since they must keep backups
<red> then I'll backup the whole ordeal before touching again :p
<IntuitiveNipple> red: yeah, my point is I *always* VCS something before I touch it
<FFForevez> VCS?
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: Alright :) btw, cat ... or nvm I look on manual
<red> versioncontrol
<IntuitiveNipple> FFForevez, Verson Control system
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, You'd use 'cat' to write a text file to the console, but if a command generates output you don't cat to capture its output, just add the pipe
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, so "update-alternatives --display gl_conf | pastebinit"
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: Alright, good to know. Hopefully I remember this now in pastebinit :P
<Oxymoron> http://pastebin.com/mmqjBDjQ
<Oxymoron> Ah, fast as hell <3
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, update-alternatives --set gl_conf /etc/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, Right, and that shows the problem
<bjsnider> sudo ldconfig
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Uhm, I got this problem: "update-alternatives: error: alternativet /etc/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf för gl_conf har inte registrerats, ställer inte in.   "
<IntuitiveNipple> bjsnider, Oxymoron might be better to do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current"
<xfact> hello
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: WHich mean it havent been configured for gl_conf and dont setup
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: I have removed and reinstalled like million time :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, do the apt-get --reinstall I've recommended. That should ensure the package is correctly setup
<jemark> nobody responds in ubuntu one...
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, i don't speak that language
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: If I remember riht, as of Lucid you have to manually register nvidia driver
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, when it reinstalls, check if any errors or warnings are reported
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Yes, I explained ;)
<orbarron> hello all --> I am trying to download Lucid beta release but I am having an issue with debootstrap... I removed it and reinstalled debootstrap_1.0.20_all.deb but I am still not able to pull down Lucid getting the following error --> Your debootstrap installation does not seem to have support for the Lucid distribution
<Oxymoron> IntuitiveNipple: If I remember riht, as of Lucid you have to manually register nvidia driver
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: update-alternatives: error: alternative /etc/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf for gl_conf havent been registered, dont setup.
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, I've not seen anything documented along those lines; the package is responsible for ensuring it is fully installed and configured
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, reinstall nvidia-current
<IntuitiveNipple> I have to do some work here that involves logging off - still got nautilus restarting twice a second, grrr
<IntuitiveNipple> Oxymoron, Good luck with that
<xfact> Anyone can tell me that duel booting Karmic and ;ucid is possbile?
<almoxarife> ok, so I debified the latest irssi client, is there a way to submit something like that into the ubuntu world?
<xfact> *Lucid
<FFForevez> How can I get my sound back?
<FFForevez> I stand corrected I just have no sound in flash =\
<yofel> almoxarife: usually we sync the irssi package from debian, but if you want to try ask in #ubuntu-motu
<yofel> almoxarife: but as we are past the feature freeze I doubt they'll accept it for lucid
<ZykoticK9> xfact, i'm duel booting karmic & lucid right now
<xfact> ZykoticK9, Cool, I should go for it
<almoxarife> yofel: perhaps you right, as it turned out the client is a reminder of what it was like to go back to manual clothes washing, I am not sure what the hype is, or there is something I am not seeing, both!
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: I got this ... http://pastebin.com/qqDx5QtK
<yofel> almoxarife: haha, well I think irssi is the best cli client out there, and irssi+screen+ssh is great if you want to stay connected all the time and have a server (well, quassel can do that too now)
<xfact> Only one thing fears me, that is last time after running an update my gnome was inaccessible, so if this time happens then I will lose lots of data like last time
<vesz> FFForevez: could try removing ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/pluginreg.dat and restart firefox, if that's what you're using :)
<vesz> FFForevez: otherwise I have no idea
<kklimonda> great, my firefox is leaking memory like crazy..
<kklimonda> and using a lot of cpu.. hmm..
<almoxarife> yofel: I barely scratched the surface of the client I guess, what's the 'screen' importance?
<yofel> !screen | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, now do sudo ldconfig and restart x
<almoxarife> yofel: is 'terminator' a 'screen'?
<FFForevez> vesz, you rock, what is in pluginreg.dat?
<almoxarife> !terminator
<yofel> almoxarife: only if you can open terminator in an ssh session, disconnect from it, close the ssh session, create a new ssh session and open the terminator window again that you had running before
<vesz> FFForevez: think it's where the flashplugin etc is auto confed when you launch firefox
<vesz> FFForevez: new flashplugin, but you probably had your old 9.10 .mozilla folder
<vesz> FFForevez: so confed for an old plugin :)
<vesz> FFForevez: or something, I don't know the internal workings exactly
<FFForevez> vesz, it worked before ;)
<FFForevez> I have been on 10.04 for ~2 weeks
<vesz> FFForevez: aha
<vesz> FFForevez: glad it worked anyways :)
<almoxarife> yofel: I am guessing terminator does not.
<yofel> almoxarife: screen is even useful on the pc you're working on, like you install updates  and X dies, if you run apt-get in a screen session it will just continue and you can open the screen session from a tty for example, or just restart X and continue where you left of
<FFForevez> yeah you are a life saver
<vesz> :)
<almoxarife> yofel: I understand now, thnks, does it have a gui ??? :)
<yofel> almoxarife: there's a bunch of scripts called byobu that make screen a bit nicer to use
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Doesnt seem to work after ldconfig either and restart x
<yofel> almoxarife: well, no, it's a terminal manager, like: open a terminal, run  screen, disconnect from it, open a new terminal and open the running screen session there
<BUGabundo> guys tell me something
<BUGabundo> opening one of the new indicator applets
<BUGabundo> and then moving/hoovering the mouse over another
<BUGabundo> will also expand that one
<almoxarife> yofel: I am the gui who would rather take a week to find the gui method to a problem than to just open a terminal
<BUGabundo> is this desirable ?
<almoxarife> guy
<yofel> almoxarife: heh, understandable, well like I said, quassel is like a gui version of what irssi+screen+ssh can do ^^
<BUGabundo> almoxarife: OTOH the first thing to show up on my laptop, after login is gnome-terminal
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Some people prefer it that way
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I rather don't!
<BUGabundo> I want it to open WHAT I click one
<BUGabundo> if I get +1 from anyone, ill file a bug
 * yofel has byobu open in yakuake all the time :D
<BUGabundo> (yay for 4th UI bug I file)
<almoxarife> I loaded kubuntu on top of ubuntu after an upgrade and kubuntu was/is problem free, good job ubuntu/kubuntu
<almoxarife> yofel: quassel you say, must look then
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Do you have any more suggestions? :)
<qebex> hello, i removed lxdm and installed slim. in lubuntu now there is no boot at all
<almoxarife> nevermind there is a bug of sorts, my pointer is the kubuntu default, but I am in ubuntu, that a bug or just the way it works?
<penguin42> almoxarife: Now I've got that problem as well!
<almoxarife> penguin42: the pointer from kubuntu?
<yofel> qebex: is slim set as the default window manager for X? and did you make sure it get's started on boot?
<BUGabundo> I guess I'm alone on this :(
<penguin42> almoxarife: Yeh
<almoxarife> penguin42: and trying to change it in destop prefs does nothing
<qebex> yofel: there is not inittab and even run level 1 will not work
<yofel> penguin42, almoxarife: the default pointer should be set by some update-alternatives setting iirc
<penguin42> yofel: Isn't it part of the theme?
<penguin42> actually it is, I've frigged with that code before - I bet KDE has put a custom pointer in the home directory or something
<almoxarife> yofel: I don't understand what you said
<yofel> penguin42: if you set it yes, but the default is defined by /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<yofel> which should use oxygen-white if it's installed I think
<penguin42> yofel: Good spot! It's got itself set to oxy-white.theme
<almoxarife> yofel: that's the pointer I have now, oxy white
<Wizzup> Current ubuntu packages break nautilus: nautilus-data wants to remove nautilus
<yofel> almoxarife, penguin42: best you use galternatives to set something different then ;)
<Oxymoron> yofel: Do you know where bjspider and the other guy went? :P
<yofel> Oxymoron: the other guy said he had to work, dunno about bjsnider, what's your state now?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Status quo I guess, which mean nothing new still same old computer I guess ...
<yofel> Oxymoron: so gl_conf still broken?
<RambJoe> how do i install ati drivers?
<Oxymoron> yofel: gl_conf seem to work okey :)
<almoxarife> yofel: so, if I start quassel client in ubuntu and log out of ubuntu into kubuntu I should still have the client up?? is that the point?
<orbarron> all: can lucid be created from rootstock? or are the  ISOs and  torrents the only way to go?
<yofel> Oxymoron: but glxgears still doesn't work?
<RambJoe> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu1 does that work
<yofel> almoxarife: well, the point is more like: have the core running on your sever and be connected 24/7 and you can connect from every pc that can connect to the server
<yofel> almoxarife: but yes, you can use it like that too
<Oxymoron> yofel: glxgears work :)
<Oxymoron> yofel:
<Oxymoron> update-alternatives: använder /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf för att tillhandahålla /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf (gl_conf) i automatiskt läge.
<Oxymoron> update-alternatives: varning: hoppar över att skapa /usr/lib32/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 då den associerade filen /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 (från länkgruppen gl_conf) inte finns.
<Oxymoron> update-alternatives: varning: hoppar över att skapa /usr/lib32/libvdpau_nvidia.so då den associerade filen /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so (från länkgruppen gl_conf) inte finns.
<yofel> Oxymoron: but video still doesn't ?
<yofel> Oxymoron: hm, vdpau should be HD video acceleration, not sure if you need it (more like it shouldn't work with a GF7
<yofel> )
<vesz> RambJoe: don't think ATI has given us a driver that works with xserver 1.7 yet, which lucid uses
<vesz> RambJoe: They have promised to release one before the offical release though :)
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yeah, video doesnt work unfortunatly ... Alright, well I dont need HD Video anyway
<RambJoe> cool thanks :)
<RambJoe> so like a month
<penguin42> RambJoe: Try your 3d app anyway, the opensource drivers work well enough for google earth and some 3d shootem-ups
<RambJoe> which open source ones do i install?
<RambJoe> i ahve none atm lol
<penguin42> RambJoe: The drivers installed by Ubuntu by default should do 3d on an R6xx or R7xx video card or older, maybe not newer ones than that
<RambJoe> oh cool, is that 4870?
<RambJoe> i'm getting 5870 soon but they're should be official drivers then? :)
<penguin42> I think that should work
<RambJoe> shame it has no Steam yet D:
<drbobb> OK so I made a bootable sdcard from the desktop iso image by using unetbootin, but found it unusable cause my video does not work with lucid, at all. Are there boot args that would make the live desktop start in vesa mode
<drbobb> ?
<penguin42> RambJoe: I have the Radeon 4350 (RV710 chip) and it seems good
<RambJoe> :)
<vesz> penguin42: not sure if they work on the newer desktop cards, atleast neither radeon or radeonhd works for me :( both monitors auto shutdown
<vesz> penguin42: if you did something special to get your to work please share :)
<penguin42> vesz: Which card?
<drbobb> I used to know how to achieve this but this stuff changes with every release
<RambJoe> i didn't do anything to make my 4870 work
<vesz> penguin42: HD5770
<RambJoe> just could be a bit smoother
<penguin42> vesz: I use the xorg-edgers daily stuff, so that's pretty new - ah the 5xxx are different chips again I think
<vesz> penguin42: aha, reading some bug report thread now, see if I find something invigorating
<vesz> penguin42: hope those ATI guys release a good driver when they finally do
<penguin42> vesz: The RV7xx chips should work with the free drivers, not sure if they've looked at whatever is in the 5770
<RambJoe> the new drivers have ogl 3.3 and 4.0 dont they?
<antibody> hello I have a problem , I installed the latest kernel and I have an error init: plymouth something error any hints?
<vesz> penguin42: finally what chip it was :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evergreen_(GPU_family)
<vesz> penguin42: if you ever get asked again ^^
<antibody> with 2.6.32-020632-generic I have no problem
<antibody> so it's specific to the kernel installed from lucid pkgs
<bcurtiswx_laptop> why isn't evolution 2.29.92 in Lucid?
<penguin42> vesz: Yes so I think that will need frglx for a while
<bcurtiswx_laptop> is it because it's in experimental?
<arand> bcurtiswx_laptop: 10.04 was synced from debian-testing afaik..
<yofel> bcurtiswx_laptop: I guess  nobody came up with a justification why to sync it from experimental, what we have now came from unstable
<bcurtiswx_laptop> yofel: yeah, i don't get it
<yofel> bcurtiswx_laptop: why?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> lucid has 2.28.3, just seems off it's not at 2.30 right now with evolution upstream
<bcurtiswx_laptop> s/off/odd
<yofel> for an LTS we auto-sync from testing, you can request syncs from unstable, but syncing from experimental requires a good explenation
<yofel> bcurtiswx_laptop: well, ask the debian maintainers why it's in experimental then, the new debian release should be soon as well I think, and they'll propably stick with 2.28 too
<bcurtiswx_laptop> yofel: im not even sure its in experimental
<yofel> bcurtiswx_laptop: it is, I checked
<yofel> http://yofel.pastebin.com/hEuXmStP
<bcurtiswx_laptop> yofel: ok thx
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: destkop team has decided that evolution 2.30 is too risky for LTS
<Viper1432> speaking of evolution...just went to do my lucid daily updates, and its wanting to do a partial upgrade by getting rid of about 50 apps....and not putting them back...including evolution.  would that be a sync issue?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: is there a discussion on the ML i can read?
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: hmm.. I haven't seen any
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: the main argument against 2.30 is the fact that upstream have rewritten quite a lot of code and it's not as stable as it should be.
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: RedHat is going to do the same and upstream has agreed to keep 2.28 branch alive for some time
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: yeah, i figured that may be the case.  I noticed they were doing a good chunk of rewrite.. surprised a lot of other packages haven't  with GNOME 3 coming
<kklimonda> probably because evolution carries a lot more ancient code than most..
<kklimonda> I still think the new mail client should be written on the Evo backend
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: lol, good way to put it.  Thx
<kklimonda> and separate contacts, calendar etc.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: integrated using telepathy
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: true, it should also use telepathy (but evo have a really good backend that can be reused - anjal does it)
<kklimonda> unfortunately anjal is uninstallable in lucid
<topyli> kklimonda, i agree. e-d-s is okay, but we could use separate apps for all that stuff. the address book should be telepathic of course, and integrate with emmpathy
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: getting things gnome is a good start
<Cloaky8x> @ Obsidian1723-2 :)
<bcurtiswx_laptop> separate to-do list
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: I'm not going to comment on that because I've used GTD application on Mac and I'd rather not hurt feelings of people who do code in their free time :)
<topyli> e-d-s should still remain, we have great synchronizing stuff i would hate to throw away
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: lol, ok
<Obsidian1723-2> :D
<Obsidian1723-2> So anyone know how to change the login screen in Lucid?
<kklimonda> yes, there is no discussion about e-d-s as it's a good piece of software and it's not feasible to rewrite it imo
<Tm_T> !away > KatieOffline
<ubottu> KatieOffline, please see my private message
<bsmith093> are there any issues with todays build of lucid installer
<bsmith093> or is there a way to upgrade directly from 9.04 jaunty to lucid
<Cloaky8x> It doesnt boot for me on i7
<Cloaky8x> the installer totally forks up
<timClicks> bsmith093: update-manager -d
<Obsidian1723-2> bsmith, no
<Obsidian1723-2> Not that I know if...
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: empathy doesn't show you in this chat room using -idle..  did it to bdmurray a couple days ago..
<bsmith093> will that work for 10.04 if i have jaunty
 * bcurtiswx_laptop wonders
<Cloaky8x> I wish update-manager -d worked for me i click upgrade and it does nothing
<Cloaky8x> --Running Karmic
<timClicks> oh, okay
<arand> bsmith093: hardy->lucid is (or will be) supported, otherwise it needs to be done in steps
<Obsidian1723-2> afaik you must go 9.04 > 9.10 > 10.04
<Obsidian1723-2> or 8.04 > 10.04
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: hmm? what do you mean? you don't see what I'm writing at all or am I not in the users list?
<Obsidian1723-2> but I suggest N&P instead.
<Cloaky8x> Ah I see, that makes sense why 9.10 to 10.04 doesnt work
<bcurtiswx_laptop> Cloaky8x: you can try sudo do-release-upgrade
<penguin42> Cloaky8x: Then run the do-release-upgrade script
<Cloaky8x> 1337 ty
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: you're not on the users list
<bsmith093> pbsidian N&P?
<Obsidian1723-2> Nuke and Pave
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: well, that sucks - can you report it? :)
<bsmith093> oh ha
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: now you're here
<bcurtiswx_laptop> what did you change?
<Obsidian1723-2> I find upgrades messy. better to wipe and install.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> anythign?
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: nothing - just did /cycle
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: did you just recently join?
<bsmith093> are there any issues with todays installer
<kklimonda> Obsidian1723-2: they work as long as you don't mess with the system too much
<bcurtiswx_laptop> before that recent one
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: hmm.. no, I don't think so
<bcurtiswx_laptop> i have three servers at work with last LTS.. i really hope the LTS to LTS upgrades work pretty darn well
<bsmith093> so if i have jaunty can i just wait for lucid to come out and upgrade then
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: as long as you don't do the upgrade in the release day - I think LTS->LTS upgrades are going to be postponed for some time
<penguin42> bcurtiswx_laptop: They do test that, now whether it works for your particular servers or not - certainly not an upgrade I'd plan while having the users waiting
<yofel> bsmith093: you'll have to upgrade to karmic first and then to lucid
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: i don't mind waiting, but Im strongly for upgrading.  Just hope all our services don't break (too badly).. otherwise it'll be a busy weekend for me and my boss
<yofel> bcurtiswx_laptop: the LTS->LTS upgrade tests I did before beta1 went fine, but I'm not sure how good init script migration for servers is done at the moment, the simple desktop setup works
<penguin42> bcurtiswx_laptop: It might be worth setting up a vm replicating the conditions on your existing machines and trying upgrading that
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: you should really do a test or two :)
 * yofel thinks penguin42s idea is good
<Obsidian1723-2> kkllimonda, Linx shouldnt be that fussy. That spounds more like Mac OS X or Wi9ndows.
<Obsidian1723-2> Maybe I need to run Gentoo.
<Nandou>  I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver and by using the "blacklist=nouveau" boot option the process is going further but instead having "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout" error message while the modules are loaded, I receive it during the init phase. Does anyone have any idea ?
<kklimonda> Obsidian1723-2: hmm?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: i wouldn't doubt the need to test is great.. and i will.  just unfortunately i don't get paid for my server work as i am just a measly grad student/slave :P
<Obsidian1723-2> [17:49] <kklimonda> Obsidian1723-2: they work as long as you don't mess with the system too much
<kklimonda> Obsidian1723-2: there isn't much we can do when users enable half of PPAs available and add some random repositories
<Obsidian1723-2> I LIKE and WANT to be able to configure my OS exactly how I like it.
 * bcurtiswx_laptop <facepalms>
<bsmith093> daarn right
<kklimonda> well, there ARE developers who think that we should downgrade all packages to supported versions before doing upgrade. I'm one of them
<penguin42> bcurtiswx_laptop: Been there, done that - still, if you break it the whole research group will be standing next to you with burning torches and pitchforks
<Obsidian1723-2> b een at this 32 years, Im far from a noob heheh
<bsmith093> if i wanted random crashes and annoying unfixabkle bugs id stick to windows
<kklimonda> but it's not going to fly
<Obsidian1723-2> logic fails eh?
<penguin42> kklimonda: Do you find on server installs people are running many random package versions?
<kklimonda> Obsidian1723-2: the more I use linux the less I want to configure every part of it :)
<Obsidian1723-2> kklimonda, what do you develop exactly?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> penguin42: lol, wouldn't doubt it.
<kklimonda> Obsidian1723-2: I'm contributing to ubuntu development. mostly random bug fixing and maintaining a few packages I care about.
<bsmith093> ever heard of a little thing called checkgmail
<Cloaky8x> nope what is it
<bcurtiswx_laptop> I adopted empathy as a bug control member.  Now slowly (i repeat _SLOWLY_) am patching it up here and there.  My first patch ever made it so when coming back from idle empathy won't reset your status
<bsmith093> tiny runs in the panel simple to cinfig  i love it
<Cloaky8x> cool
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bsmith093: is there a indicator applet thingie for checkgmail?
<bsmith093> it is an indicator applet thuingie
<bsmith093> for gmail
<bsmith093> sudo apt-get install checkgmail
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bsmith093: i've used it before and it was a tray icon.. did it actually move to the indicator applet?
<bsmith093> but update through checkgmail --update
<bsmith093> umm sorry i dojnt understand the diference
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bsmith093: the envelope icon is the indicator applet
<bcurtiswx_laptop> the place it sits.. is the system tray
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-30
<Cloaky8x> next 2 the system tray the indivator applet is its own
<crimsun> heh, I've apparently spammed stable@kernel.org :-)
 * bcurtiswx_laptop claps for crimsun
<Cloaky8x> <(^_^)>
<Cloaky8x> Anyone know if Gnomenu is going 2 be added to the Lucid repositories?
<bsmith093> bye
<arand> Cloaky8x: If it isn't already, not likely, would require a feature freeze exception..
<topyli> there also is no "system tray" in gnome :(
<kklimonda> topyli: notification area is still there
<Cloaky8x> hmmh looks like "Notification Area 2.28.0" lol
<kklimonda> there has never been "system tray" in any system.
<Cloaky8x> @ arand, meh I guess maybe only after the release it'll be in the software center or something hopefully
<kklimonda> (even on windows it's not named "system tray")
<yofel> Cloaky8x: more like it will be in Lucid+1
<topyli> kklimonda, it's not the same thing. the windows system tray is, well, "system tray" if they want to call it that
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: i feel special then...
<yofel> Cloaky8x: if it isn't in lucid yet, it won't be added
<topyli> kklimonda, oh. what's it called in windows?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: that explains all the weird looks i get when I call it that... same with calling a cars turn signal a "blinker"...
<kklimonda> topyli: Notification Area
<yofel> kklimonda: first time I hear that...
<topyli> kklimonda, oh. so why don't they ever use it for notifications?
<kklimonda> yofel: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa511448.aspx
<kklimonda> topyli: why? they do. it's developers who misuse it
<topyli> kklimonda, meh, i do know they sometimes do that. most of the time they misuse it just like we do in gnome
<Cloaky8x> Maybe the Notification Area and the System tray should get 2gether to have some mutant fish babies
<yofel> kklimonda: interesting, thanks
<kklimonda> topyli: it's still "misusing"
<bcurtiswx_laptop> so its official name is..??
<bcurtiswx_laptop> notification area?
<kklimonda> topyli: but in Windows 7 they really work on making it display notifications and not.. everything else :)
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: yes
<topyli> kklimonda, i understand windows developers better though, since afaik they don't have a proper applet alternative so they always create a "tray icon"
<topyli> they also often need to take care of branding, so that the Adobe icon will never leave your desktop :)
<phillw> hi, does anyone know where / how to get the development php.ini file that should ship with LAMP ? I only have the production version and it states I should have both (I need the dev version for debug)
<kklimonda> topyli: hmm.. quick launch, language picker are not using notification area and they are embedded on the "panel" itself.
<MTughan> topyli: That's what msconfig is for. ;)
<kklimonda> topyli: but in my opinion most of applications are not important enough to take precious space on panel
<topyli> MTughan, okay if there is something like that, then they're just being lazy :)
 * bcurtiswx_laptop hides in corner
<MTughan> topyli: Well, even OpenOffice has a "quickstarter" application.
<kklimonda> right
<kklimonda> !ot |kklimonda
<ubottu> kklimonda, please see my private message
<kklimonda> ;)
<yofel> ^^
<topyli> MTughan, openoffice and pidgin and such can be excused, as they are windows apps anyway :)
<topyli> and yes agreed, we have an entire offtopic channel for all this
<yofel> phillw: don't you have a /usr/share/doc/php5-common/examples/php.ini-development ?
<MTughan> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<topyli> aye
<phillw> thanks yofel, yup, there is one there. I was looking in /etc/php5/apache2 for php.ini and a dev version
<phillw> so, mv /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini /etc/php5/apache2/php.production and then cp the php.ini-development as the new php.ini ?
<Nandou> I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver and by using the "blacklist=nouveau" boot option the process is going further but instead having "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout" error message while the modules are loaded, I receive it during the init phase. Does anyone have any idea ?
<KB1JWQ> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<KB1JWQ> Hmm.
<Nandou> hum
<kklimonda> Nandou: can you run with nomodeset ?
<Nandou> am being thrown from a channel to another @
<Nandou> I tried with nomodoset
<Nandou> it just hangs after : "init: ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4"
<kklimonda> hangs?
<kklimonda> or switches mode and yo u get black screenn?
<kklimonda> heh, lags..
<kklimonda> Nandou: you should ask folks at !ubuntu-x about it - I think RAOF is the person who worked on nouveau the most.
<Nandou> sorry I was on ##apple
<Nandou> it just stop after that
<kklimonda> erm, #ubuntu-x
<kklimonda> not !ubuntu-x
<Nandou> wont go any further
<Nandou> it's so strange thought
<Nandou> because with the "blacklist=nouveau" switch
<Nandou> am going throught the part where the modules are being loaded
<Nandou> and at the init phase, it looks like if the nouveau driver was forcibely loaded
<penguin42> kklimonda: What is it with that ureadahead error anyway - it's been around for months
<Lamo> hm after much searching i cant seem to figure out why my fonts are stretched and fuzzy especially in chrome. plus after being logged in for a while i notice white lines develop along the sides of the screen. Also my splash screen is in super low res. here is a screenshot of chrome and nautilus http://i.imgur.com/dOLBt.png
<kklimonda> penguin42: it's a bug in upstart - ureadeahead-other quits with 4 when it doesn't find pack files for some filesystems you have in /etc/fstab
<penguin42> kklimonda: Is it a particularly difficult one to fix?
<kklimonda> upsteart is supposed to ignore this "error code" but for some reason it doesn't
<Nandou> it doesn't seems to interrupt the boot process...
<kklimonda> penguin42: it's only cosmetical - doesn't stop or break anything
<penguin42> it looks nasty and seems to confuse at least a few people a day into thinking that's the cause of their boot problems
<kklimonda> penguin42: it probably is hard to fix as it hasn't been yet
<Busata> I shouldn't have dist-upgraded with these last upgrades
<Busata> totem has gone missing!
<yofel> Busata: you did check what apt was going to do before applying the disk-upgrade, did you?
<yofel> *dist
<Busata> what, what's wrong with a little adventure :)
<ZykoticK9> Lamo, my eyes must be getting bad in my old age, i don't even see a problem with your fonts.  BUT the white line around the edge of the screen can be removed by running "nautilus --quit".  Good luck.
<yofel> Busata: :P (I installed upgrades a hour ago and I still  have totem here)
<kklimonda> we are in the middle of gnome 2.30 transition so expect some funny updates :)
<Lamo> ZykoticK9, thanks, its a fresh install so i can notice it being off
<kklimonda> (2.29->2.30 transition)
<yofel> ah
<Busata> ah, I don't mind, it's pretty nice atm
<Busata> just still have an ascii boot loader
<Nandou> After my trip to #ubuntu-x I was told to try nouveau.modeset=0, it
<Nandou> it's having the same as nomodeset
<Nandou> effect as nomodeset
<Nandou> The last message I receive is : "b43-phy0 ERROR: Found unsopported PHY (Analog:0, Type: 4, Revision 4)"
<titan_ark> i am upgrading to lucid beta, would i be able to still use my old karmic kernel to boot if i blow this?
<titan_ark> anyone around?
<crimsun> it would be a bad idea.
<crimsun> running kernels from an older release with a newer release's udev is Bad.
<crimsun> i.e., you're lucky if things work, but don't come running when things fall over.
<titan_ark> crimsun, well i would love to use lucid, but my query is if this fails then what?
<crimsun> it'd be better to continue using karmic and test a daily live cd occasionally.
<crimsun> seriously, if you don't *need* to upgrade, there's no compelling reason to chomp at the bit.
<virtuald> titan_ark: then you'd better have a backup :)
<titan_ark> crimsun, well, i just wanted to try it out and probably report any bugs etc
<crimsun> which you can do using a daily live cd.
<bjsnider> crimsun, CMI8788 -- does it work in lucid?
<titan_ark> esp cos i am facing a few bugs in karmic and all i am told is it may be fixed in lucid
<crimsun> bjsnider: the controller has been supported for nearly seven years.
<titan_ark> virtuald, :) yes
<titan_ark> crimsun, for eg the power management daemon it always fails to detect my battery after recovering from sleep
<bjsnider> the asus xonar ds and dx would both work?
<titan_ark> can i test it on a live cd?
<crimsun> bjsnider: you need to use ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev's linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<bjsnider> why?
<crimsun> titan_ark: I've tested plenty of laptops that way
<crimsun> bjsnider: because we fix bugs against head, not what's in a distro kernel
<crimsun> we selectively ask stuff to be backported by Ccing stable@kernel
<titan_ark> crimsun, okay. i dint know i could put the laptop to sleep using live cd
<virtuald> as we're in beta i think titan_ark should get the daily live cd, am I wrong?
<virtuald> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<crimsun> 20:03 < crimsun> it'd be better to continue using karmic and test a daily live cd occasionally.
<crimsun> welcome to six minutes ago
<titan_ark> okay thank you
<virtuald> oh
<Lamo> If anyone cares for future reference I installed chrome-unstable and its normal now. Here is a screenshot to show the difference. http://i.imgur.com/0rad1.jpg
<bjsnider> crimsun, you mean if i had one of those cards i'd need a newer alsa than what is in lucid?
<bjsnider> maybe i should just use the stupid hda chip
<bjsnider> crap though it is
<dooglus> Iupdated this morning, and now my boot and shutdown screens have gone all blue and KDE-ish
<dooglus> can I put them back to the default ubuntu screens?
<Viper1432> dooglus,  there was a mythbuntu mixup with startup/shutdown screens that is supposedly fixed.  you might want to try and update again.
<Viper1432> finally had my first real grrr. argh kaboom with lucid.  damn mx5000 keyboard/mx1000 mouse combo with logi bluetooth quit working.
<yofel> dooglus: if you have kubuntu-desktop installed that might have pulled in the kubuntu plymouth theme which is blue
<virtuald> do upstart do what i want when i run init 1?
<billybigrigger_> anyone here familiar with the iphone/ipod touch support now in rhythmbox?
<sirninja> Whenever my laptop wakes from suspend, it logs me out and I'm back at the main login window
<WoAnerges>  found a bug in IM of ubuntu 10.04b
<WoAnerges> <WoAnerges> can´t estabilish connection with QQ servers
<WoAnerges> <WoAnerges> tried many times
<WoAnerges> <WoAnerges> through standart IM that comes with ubuntu 10.04
<sirninja> Whenever my laptop wakes from suspend, it logs me out and I'm back at the main login window
<DanaG> (also asked in #ubuntu-kernel: )  hmm, anyone know why the kernel-ppa stuff hasn't been updated in a while?  the only 34-rc2 kernel there says "karmic" specifically, and the same is true of the latest drm-next kernel there.
<DanaG> Does it matter that it says "karmic", if I want to use it on Lucid?  I've seen it matter before, on ARM, at least.... try a karmic kernel with lucid userspace, it doesn't boot.
<dooglus> yofel: I do have kubuntu-desktop installed.  and ubuntu-desktop.  I want the ubuntu lboot & shutdown screens, not kubuntu.  how?
<Scotie> hallo, i try to disable the broadcasting address, any suggestions
<yofel> dooglus: I'm busy right now, I'll get back to you in a few minutes
<Scotie> changed in interfaces , but nothing changed
<WoAnerges> abyone?
<WoAnerges> helloanyone
<WoAnerges>  found a bug in IM of ubuntu 10.04b
<WoAnerges> <WoAnerges> can´t estabilish connection with QQ servers
<WoAnerges> <WoAnerges> tried many times
<WoAnerges> <WoAnerges> through standart IM that comes with ubuntu 10.04
<ZykoticK9> WoAnerges, can you use Empathy to connect to different IM networks?
<yofel> WoAnerges: please don't feel ignored, not all of us use empathy and most europeans are asleep right now
<WoAnerges> yes
<WoAnerges> sure
<WoAnerges> i checked password etc
<WoAnerges> everything fine
<WoAnerges> itś only this IM not working
<WoAnerges> emphaty?
<WoAnerges> right?
<ZykoticK9> WoAnerges, is that the IM client you are using?
<WoAnerges> says ¨connection extabilishing problem¨ or something like that
<WoAnerges> the standart that comes with ubuntu 10.04
<WoAnerges> multiprotocol IM
<Wizzup> I really have the feeling Ubuntu Software Center randomly installs software for me
<WoAnerges> emphaty right?
<Wizzup> Last night I randomly had xfwm4
<Wizzup> now I have aumix
<Wizzup> I have never even heard of aumix before
<yofel> dooglus: ok, I'm not 100% sure how plymouth works, but you could either try to reinstall the ubuntu theme or check with galternatives what the 'default.plymouth' alternative is set to
<ddecator_> WoAnerges: yah, empathy i the default
<ddecator_> s/i/is
<WoAnerges> so?
<Wizzup> does noone else experience this?
<Sagex> ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 failed
<Sagex> is there any way to salvage
<WoAnerges> please someone check this problem
<WoAnerges> because am using QQ ^^
<WoAnerges> lmao
<ddecator_> WoAnerges: what is it? i just got on a sec ago (fwiw, i'm connected with empathy right now)
<WoAnerges> you connected to QQ?
<WoAnerges> servers
<ddecator_> WoAnerges: nah, i'm just connected to facebook with it right now
<WoAnerges> no!
<WoAnerges> a QQ
<WoAnerges> am talking about QQ
<ddecator_> alright, then i'm not of much help
<Wizzup> and `feh' is also randomly installed.......
<Sagex> is there any way to salvage
<Sagex> ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 failed
<ZykoticK9> WoAnerges, perhaps it's due to bug #533596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533596 in pidgin "Empathy QQ client version should be qq2008" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533596
<WoAnerges> so?
<WoAnerges> it means ¨no QQ, bye¨
<WoAnerges> ?
<WoAnerges> mde..
<ZykoticK9> WoAnerges, so that bug says "can't connect to QQ's server"
<WoAnerges> yes
<WoAnerges> it can´t
<Sagex> ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 failed
<Sagex> help
<kklimonda> Sagex: you have to give us more than that
<WoAnerges> yesterday i upgraded 10.04 successfully
<kklimonda> what have failed?
<Sagex> it boots up and no login or emergency shell
<Sagex> its pretty bad
<anao> try boot from live-cd and make a chroot into system..
<Sagex> may I ask how one would chroot into it
<kklimonda> Sagex: so the upgrade didn't fail itself?
<Sagex> no my fault
<kklimonda> you have rebooted yourself after it finished?
<Sagex> some key features did not install
<Sagex> my fault totaly
<Nandou> can someone give me the aptline for the cdrom in 10.04 beta1 ?
<Nandou> I can't add a cdrom to it and I can install my drivers from the disk because of that
<kklimonda> Sagex: so is it or is it not your fault? you are confusing me..
<Sagex> its my fault
<Sagex> I did not specify some key things to install
<kklimonda> Sagex: but to fix it you would have to use live cd, chroot into your existing installation and finish upgrade process..
<kklimonda> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<kklimonda> heh, doesn't really help
<kklimonda> Sagex: you haven't used update-manager?
<Sagex> I did
<dooglus> yofel: this seems to have done it, thanks: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Lajosward> Anyone haveing a problem useing ccms in lucid?
<kklimonda> Sagex: so how did you not install "key things"?
<Lajosward> Cant go past two on the workspaces
<Lajosward> it resets to two each time
<Sagex> some third party option wasn't clicked
<holstein> Lajosward: i saw that
<holstein> Lajosward: if you find a bug report, let me know
<Lajosward> ok
<holstein> i'll mark it as effecting me too
<balas> i hope that ubuntu music store gets to be decent.  i'm running windows for no other reason than itunes and its really upsetting me because it makes duplicates of all my files
<Lajosward> are they even supporting the ccsm in lucid yet?
<kklimonda> balas: it depends on the country you live in
<balas> kklimonda, i am in america
<bjb1959> I know it's in beta still, but I have 2 external usb drives set up in fstab. one, my FreeAgent drive boots fine. the LeClie doesn't and lucid won't boot unless I comment out the line in fstab. They are both formated ntfs and the exact same fstab lines. any ideas why it won't work with the leclie?
<balas> i'm using fslint to delete my duplicates then delete my empty folders, before moving everything back to windows.  itunes is a nightmare if you don't know what not to do
<yofel> Lajosward: officially supported no, but It's available in universe
<Lajosward> yeah was just thinking wont be able to do anything about the problem i am having with it
<verterok> hi
<balas> fslint is unstable at this time on lucid  it just crashed :(
<verterok> I'm trying to upgrade karmic -> lucid, but 'do-release-upgrade -d' keeps telling: 'No new release found', is this the right place to ask?
<Lajosward> yeah gwibbler crashes on startup for me
<balas> verterok, if you have a seperate /home directory your best off downloading a daily build thats up to date
<yofel> balas: actually fslint hasn't changed since karmic, maybe something else crashes it
<verterok> balas: yes, I have. but I was trying to avoid a install from scratch :)
<kklimonda> verterok: what does grep -i Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades say?
<balas> yofel, could be.  it does exit when its not supposed to
<verterok> kklimonda: lts
<verterok> that can't be right
<kklimonda> no it can't
<inquata> verterok: doesn't update-manager -d work?
<holstein> update-manager -d worked for me
<verterok> kklimonda: changed to normal, same behavior
<kklimonda> verterok: it's sup[posed to be normal for non-lts releases
<verterok> inquata: no, I don't get the "Upgrade" button
<holstein> hmm
<verterok> yes, it worked for me in my laptop and other desktop
<kklimonda> verterok: run DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1 do-release-upgrade -d
<verterok> k
<verterok> kklimonda: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406277/
<bjb1959> I have 2 external usb drives set up in fstab. one, my FreeAgent drive boots fine. the LeClie doesn't and lucid won't boot unless I comment out the line in fstab. They are both formated ntfs and the exact same fstab lines. any ideas why it won't work with the leclie?
<balas> my c-media 8788 chipset soundcard isn't working under lucid either.  i had hoped someone else was working on its progression to working status.
<kklimonda> verterok: what do you have in ~/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release-lts-development
 * verterok checks
<balas> i believe sound quality is as little better on windows, though if i don't get this itunes issue right, my family will have an extra windows 7 license
<verterok> kklimonda: I don't have ~/.cache/update-manager-core/
<lfaraone> In Thunderbird 3, the application notifies me twice when an email appears in All Mail and Inbox. (I'm using Gmail IMAP) How can I prevent these duplicate alerts?
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, i just noticed that happening today as well (i don't think it used to happen like that)
<kklimonda> blah, it may be new for 10.04...
<lfaraone> ZykoticK9: so that's a bug, I take it?
<verterok> kklimonda: no, it's just not using xdg in karmic :)
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, ? don't know - i wish i could remember for sure if it previously happened (really don't think it did)
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, i too am using Gmail IMAP BTW
<verterok> kklimonda: I have it under ~/.update-manager-core/
<verterok> kklimonda: but no meta-release-lts-development file
<balas> i have being able to get audiobooks too.   that'd be nice for the ubuntu music store
<kklimonda> verterok: and any meta-release at all?
<verterok> kklimonda: just meta-release and meta-release-development
<kklimonda> verterok: it may be called meta-release-development
<verterok> kklimonda: yes, those 2
<kklimonda> verterok: does meta-release-development have lucid entry at the bottom?
<verterok> kklimonda: no, the last one is jaunty :/
<kklimonda> remove both files and try running do-release-upgrade -d again
<kklimonda> if it doesn't work then you would have to dig into code itself
<kklimonda> or poke some update-manager developer
<kklimonda> but they are probably asleep
<WoAnerges> so what to do with QQ?
<kklimonda> report it to the libpurple developers if it isn't already
<verterok> kklimonda: some output changed, now it says: NO self.metarelease_information
<kklimonda> i don't know code well enough to make something from it, you'll have to wait for developers
<verterok> kklimonda: ok, I'll keep with this tomorrow.
<verterok> kklimonda: thanks a lot!
<crimsun> bjsnider: correct.
<verterok> kklimonda: do you know any of the update-manager devs? who should I poke? :)
<cozziemoto> guys just noticed gedit is not installed  or is claimed not to be installed?
<crimsun> balas: you need linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) from ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<crimsun> balas: make sure linux-backports-modules-alsa* are *not* installed
<crimsun> cozziemoto: checked the existing new bug reports?
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, i'm unable to find a bug referring to this issue in Launchpad
<lfaraone> ZykoticK9: mk. do you want to file it, or should I? (if you do, subscribe ~lfaraone or give me the bug number)
<cozziemoto> crimsun,  well last time i had reported a bug that corruptd xml files edited with gedit
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, would you mind filing it?
<cozziemoto> crimsun,  is that still the same issue?
<kklimonda> verterok: check /usr/share/doc/update-manager-core/AUTHORS
<kklimonda> mvo is one of devs afair
<lfaraone> ZykoticK9: sure.
<crimsun> cozziemoto: I don't know offhand and would have to look more closely, and I don't have time to do that. I'm quite busy fixing sound bugs.
<DanaG> weird... volume control keys don't work at gdm.
<verterok> kklimonda: great, thanks!
<balas> crimsun, thank you so much you pretty sure thats all that is needed to get it to work ?
<cozziemoto> crimsun,  yes I understand :)
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, if possible after could you give the bug # so i can "me too"
<thak> Is it expected that the Update Manager just removed Gwibber and the new social features?
<crimsun> balas: no, I'm not *certain* that's all that's necessary, but you can't expect us to fix it if you're not running *at least* that.
<DanaG> oh, and there's no splash screen for me on my system... it just goes immediately to details view.
<balas> crimsun, no problem :)
<crimsun> alternately, get me local access to one, and I'll fix it.
<thak> I am also wondering why parted and udisks shows up in update-manger greyed out... if anyone has any suggestions
<balas> i actually didn't think anyone could fix it :)
<lfaraone> ZykoticK9: bug 436789 looks similar :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436789 in thunderbird "T-Bird filters cause duplicate notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436789
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, it seems to be happening with all email for me, not just filtered ones
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, certainly similar though yes - and not one i saw in my search either
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, when the notification pops up - the first entry seems to have both the title as well as some of the body, yet the 2nd entry only has the title.  Is that the same for you?
<lfaraone> ZykoticK9: not sure.
<lfaraone> ZykoticK9: the reason it happens for us AFAICT is since TB checks All Mail as well as Inbox. Disabling alerts for All Mail (if possib.) should fix the problem
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, that sounds logical
<lfaraone> ZykoticK9: that's what they pay me for :)
<EdgEy> Hello
<EdgEy> I'm having a problem with update manager, it's refusing to update normally and asking me to do a partial upgrade
<EdgEy> If I do that, it wants to remove rhythmbox for some reason
<EdgEy> aptitude / apt-get upgrades work fine
<kklimonda> just wait until it's possible to upgrade without removing anything
<ZykoticK9> EdgEy, it's due to the Gnome updating - personally i'm waiting to see if it self corrects in a day or so (someone earlier in the channel warned of strange updates because of it)
<EdgEy> Ah, okay
<ZykoticK9> EdgEy, it was kklimonda who gave the warning ;)
<EdgEy> The first time I just clicked through all the points and wondered where the hell it disappeared to (rhythmbox)
<EdgEy> Heh
<EdgEy> prompts*
<marenostrum> I didn't install Lucid yet. To use in a bug report can some of you whose default browser is Firefox and also has Google Chrome installed on Lucid run the command <sensible-browser> and tell me which browser opens?
<ZykoticK9> marenostrum, Chromium is my default browser but "sensible-browser" opens Google Chrome
<marenostrum> hmm, thanks.
<TecnoBrat> mine opened epiphany
<marenostrum> thank you as well.
<TecnoBrat> but this machine has been upgraded from every distro since 8.04
<TecnoBrat> so .. it could be some remnant setting
<marenostrum> TecnoBrat: Not important, your info still very useful
<TecnoBrat> And I assume you are talking about the "Preferred Applications" setting, which is indeed set to Firefox
<marenostrum> TecnoBrat: Complicated issue: bug 204858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204858 in sensible-utils "sensible-browser should use xdg-open for Gnome / KDE / XFCE support" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204858
<marenostrum> Thanks a lot dear friends.
<TecnoBrat> oh I see
<tiki> okay, I dunno if its the right channel, but here goes: When i sync banshee with my Nexus One, it converts FLAC songs to another format before transferring. My phone has a custom rom on it and supports flac. Is there any way to stop the conversion?
<coz_> tiki,  I dont think I have experience with that one sorry  I am sure someone else does
<tiki> coz_ but it should be the same with any device...
<coz_> tiki,  that makes sense to me  and there is likely a way to stop the conversion  ... however if no on here can answer you could try ##Linux channel  for a more overall pot of info
<ZykoticK9> EdgEy, try your update again
<ZykoticK9> EdgEy, ops sorry never mind
<kprav33n> I am running 10.04 beta 1. When I login from GDM, sometimes my desktop just freezes without loading gnome-panel. I have to restart gdm from the console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and try again.
<kprav33n> Does anyone else see this problem?
<kprav33n> I suspect that NetworkManager is doing something wrong.
<randomusr> hi all, I've recently updated my Lucid machine by setting update manager to download automatically and wrote a new xorg.conf
<randomusr> not my system freezes on grub. What might the problem be?
<randomusr> anyone?
<Zenker> does anyone know the formats ubuntu will allow for background images
<randomusr> Does anyone know why Grub might hang after updates?
<almoxarife> randomusr: I have had grub2 issues with wubi
<basix> is it out yet?! =)
<randomusr> almoxorife, not using wubi
<randomusr> stright install of lucid and Grub seems to have broke after updates or changes made to xorg.conf not sure just yet
<randomusr> would be nice to know how to get my system bootable again
<almoxarife> randomusr: can you re-install grub with the alternate cd?
<randomusr> almoxarife, I don't believe that will fix the issue
<Lars_G> hey all
<Lars_G> Question, anybody else has a black screen on boot with .32 kernels? only the older .31 kernels work ok for me
<linuxuser5152> has anybody had the partitioner freeze in Kubuntu 10.04 at 47%. i think it says it's detecting disks or something like that.
<Lars_G> Using a netbook here
<holstein> Lars_G: EEE
<holstein> intel?
 * holstein gets a black screen after resuming from standby
<Lars_G> holstein: Packard bell (rebranded acer afaik), intel chipset and video, yes
<Maletor> If I use ubiquity to install and I install onto a LVM that is looking for a RAID assembly, will my computer be able to boot (find the filesystem and mount it)?
<Lars_G> Some people it seems are reporting acpi problems
<Lars_G> which wouldn't be odd since power management has been bad since 9.10 kernels
<Lars_G> I'll try to boot .32 with acpi=off to see if it works
<holstein> Lars_G: i guess you could force vesa
<holstein> see if its a graphics issue for sure
<Lars_G> not a bad idea either
<Lars_G> I hope it's solved, :D i suffered thorough .31's power problems... I wonder if it works here...
<Lars_G> let me try... brb
<Lars_G> nvm, I'm running on .31 right now
<Lars_G> You know
<Lars_G> it's always kinda a sad day when my distro version goes stable....
<Lars_G> :/
<nave> hi folks, i'm having a problem with my keyboard not working under gdm, running lucid with vmware workstation. is this a known issue?
<Maletor> If I use ubiquity to install and I install onto a LVM that is looking for a RAID assembly, will my computer be able to boot (find the filesystem and mount it)?
<nick125> You'll probably need /boot on a separate FS
<timClicks> nick125: seperate FS or partition?
<un214> FS = partition!
<lb1> have some trouble with booting after upgrade
<un214>  /boot cannot be on a LVM
<lb1> basically it seems to never process net-device-up IFACE=lo
<MTughan> un214: Well, not quite. You can have an unformatted partition. :P
<lb1> initctl emit net-device-up IFACE=lo LOGICAL=lo ADDRFAM=inet METHOD=loopback is executed
<lb1> but upstream --verbose and upstream --debug don't show anything related to it
<un214> MTughan: and LILO can boot from it
<lb1> and rc-system does not start
<nightsjammies> Hurro all.
<randomusr> has anyone else experienced grub freezing at boot after updates  or changing xorg.conf, if so what is the fix?
<randomusr> If I'm staring at grub menu list and won't go past that. What are my options to fix this?
<arand> randomusr: common fix is to boot a liveCD and reinstall/reconfigure grub
<etzerd> can anyone help me here with Firefox?
<randomusr> arand: does that generally work>
<etzerd> Firefox doesn't load, I remove it and reinstalled it again same think never load.
<etzerd> any idea? anyone
<randomusr> arand: if so what's the command to accomplish this?
<holstein> etzerd: what about your .mozilla dir?
<etzerd> holstein: what about it?
<holstein> did you try letting FF generate a new one?
<arand> randomusr: tends to in my experience, from a liveCD run grub-install with appropriate --root-directory and mbr drive
<arand> etzerd: try firefox -P  create a new profile, and see if that works better?
<etzerd> I believe since I uninstalled it and reinstalled again it should generated automaticlly
<etzerd> arand: at the prompt just type firefox ip?
<randomusr> hmm, does it matter which cd I use? maybe the one with the version I installed?
<etzerd> I mean firefox -p
<etzerd> arand: when i type firefox -p, it display this error: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox-bin.pure
<arand> etzerd: Ah, I've heard about that error before I think, no idea of sultion though, unfortunately
<etzerd> ok, thanks
<etzerd> I think I have to reinstall all over again.
<Maletor> nick125: i have boot on a separate FS
<Maletor> timClicks: I have boot on a separate FS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SoftwareRaid
<timClicks> interesting, I know nothing about how to implement RAID
<Maletor> RAID is imperative for a file server.
<Maletor> Ubuntu 10.4 has an artifact of a raid in :///computer
<Maletor> cat /proc/mdstat is empty but there is something there that says Array ... makes no sense
<gartral> quick question about ubuntu 10.04: how will it handle mobos with multiple NICs?
<nick125> It should handle them just fine....
<nick125> Is there a specific mobo you were having issues with?
<gartral> nick125: well 9.10 doesnt handle my evga p55 FTW
<Serpher> I was wondering if I install the beta, and simply use updates instead of installing it via an .iso of the non-beta build, will this put me at any sort of disadvantage?
<nick125> Serpher: Not to my knowledge.
<Serpher> Thanks, will download and install now I guess
<nick125> gartral: Hmm. Do you know what ethernet chipset that board uses?
<gartral> i boot and it sets up both nics, but they're in conflict on the network
<nick125> gartral: Do you have both setup to the same network?
<gartral> yes.. thats why they're in conflict, i know that.. i know i could bond them, but WHY does the end user need to do that on an OS that "just works" im quite sure MOST users wouldnt even think to disable one interface to get online
<nick125> Most users won't have dual NICs, and most users that have dual NICs will hook both ports up.
<nick125> Bonding is also quite hardware and network dependent.
<nick125> Bonding depends on the types of NICs, whether the switch supports bonding, etc.
<nick125> And I don't think that many people would use it. If they know what it is and want to use it, they're probably smart enough to set it up.
<MTughan> Bonding is where the OS can use both NICs in a computer for communication, possibly doubling throughput?
<nick125> MTughan: Yes.
<randomusr> I've booted to a live cd and want to ensure i'm in the root of my hard drive. How Can I do this?
<gartral>  nick125 look at the trend of p55 h55/57 and x58 mobos 80% of those HAVE dual NICs with the selling point of: "Multiple nics reduces lag" ok, that's not directly true, but it does double the amount of concurrent connections a client/host can hold open
<MTughan> I have dual NICs on my P45 board, but they're gigabit. Since they're hooked up to a gigabit switch that only has a gigabit link up to the router, bonding won't get me any more speed.
 * DanaG wonders: how many Intel boards actually use the Intel MAC, instead of some crappy realtek or such?
<nhasian> randomusr, well the terminal command 'sudo fdisk -l' will display all of your hard disks
<DanaG> or: sudo blkid
<MTughan> DanaG: Mine are both made by Marvell.
<gartral> MTughan: perhaps your missing my point.. both my NICs are connected to the same router, they arent bonded and when i boot.. i have *NO* internet connection (at least in linux, in windows, all the way back too 2000.. it sees, and balances over, BOTH nics)
<DanaG> oh yeah, and some alternate firmware (dd-wrt, at least, and perhaps even "tomato") can do bonding.
<DanaG> gartral: try with one NIC disconnected.
<DanaG> If still no network, then that's not a dual-nic-specific issue.
<MTughan> gartral: My comment wasn't responding to yours.
<gartral> DanaG: i KNOW that will work..
<DanaG> hmm.
<AlcariTheMad> i just tried doing an update and at some point the system froze, upon reboot my system is ignoring all input except magic sysreq keys
<nick125> Most users won't benefit from multiple NICs. Especially considering that multiple NICs requires either certain NICs whose drivers support bonding, or switches with bonding capabilities. Anything other than that would be, at best, round-robin load balancing.
<gartral> i have one disabled now.. what i want to know is the hell is everyone so against setting up a way for the OS.. at installation time.. to recognise and configure itself for a dual connection-to-same-rouuter setup
<AlcariTheMad> the last thing it says when booting in recovery mode is '/dev/sda5: clean, <num files/blocks>' and it stops there, with tty1 and tty7 existing, but none in between
<Maletor> Bootloader install failed. This is a fatal error.
<randomusr> nhasian, cd into /dev/sda1 says it's not a directory
<nhasian> i'm using lucid 64bit with all the latest updates.  I noticed HAL is still installed.  I thought I didnt need it anymore?
<nhasian> randomusr, does it have a filesystem?  is it mounted?
<rww> nhasian: It's still used by pitivi, which is now installed by default.
<nick125> You can't cd into a device node. You need to mount the directory firt.
<randomusr> it has a filesystem and I believe it's mounted
<nick125> *first
<randomusr> hmm
<nick125> randomusr: run "mount" and see what it says is mounted
<nick125> It should show something like.."/dev/sdaX on /media/blah type blah"
<gartral> nick125: then please, take a moment and thing about this: in windows (for sake of argument Vista) boots and sees two network connections to one router and configures itself for that environment.. in game ping with two network cards does drop. in my case to 20 MS or below.. if i disable ONE nic that number doubles or even triples.. in linux, i *HAVE* to disable that one card, and i see a similar result to the one from disableing the one nic in window
<gartral> s/thing/think
<nick125> gartral: That makes little sense. Bonding would ADD more latency, due to overhead.
<randomusr> nick125, it appears that It's not mounted which doesn't make sense as I can find the filesystem under places
<nhasian> rww, wow they made such a big stink about depreciating hal and now we're stuck with it in the default install.
<nick125> randomusr: It might mount when you click on it under places.
<gartral> nick125: then how does windows setup multiple NICs, cause i sure as hell have a noticable difference..
<rww> nhasian: indeed
<gartral> it's also becoming a PITA to disable a network interface on boot when my firewall is setup to send some stuff to one ip, and other stuff to another
<randomusr> nick125, i think it's mounted per the mount command
<randomusr> it has /dev/sda1
<DanaG> gartral: it's more likely just a driver difference, not a multi-nic performance difference.
<DanaG> I have a netbook with a Realtek wifi chip that works fine in Windows, yet gets horrible speeds in Linux with the native driver.
<DanaG> I had to install ndiswrapper to get sane network performance.
<gartral> DanaG: did you not see where i said "if i disable one NIC in windows, i see the same performance as in linux"?
<DanaG> er, sorry, I did miss that.
<gartral> it wasn't quite phrased that way, but that's what i meant
<DanaG> hmm, the lack of connection with two NICs is a bug, for sure.
<DanaG> Probably a broken routing table, or something -- just a wild guess.
<nick125> DanaG: It has to do with the routing table having two default routes
<nick125> and probably two routes to the same subnet over different interfaces
<gartral> DanaG: is not at ALL a lack, i can ping from one to the other.. but i ccant get the outside world, both work, and are communicating with DHCP, but i have to disable one to get online with irc/firefox/pidgin or whatever im using that requires internet
<DanaG> Weird.
<DanaG> Majorly weird.
<DanaG> I've had my laptop connected to same network via wifi and wired, and never had the same sort of issues.
<DanaG> However, I now have changed my BIOS settings so that plugging in ethernet rfkills the wifi.
<randomusr> how can I cd into the root of /dev/sda1 and it is mounted?
<randomusr> mind you I'm on the live cd
<gartral> and it isnt just ubuntu.. it's linux, cause it's like that with Fedora/Redhat (i know, sinful to mention them here) and BackTrack live
<nick125> Network Manager probably sets up different routing metrics for ethernet connections versus wireless ones.
<DanaG> ah.
<nick125> randomusr: What did mount say? cd into the second directory listed
<DanaG> Something I've found Windows can't handle, but Linux can:
<nick125> (the guess about NM's behavior is just a guess....)
<gartral> randomusr: you should be able to cd into it's mounted dir.. you didnt try and bind /dev/sda1 WITH /dev/sda1 as the target, did you?
<DanaG> With the ethernet-kills-wifi feature enabled, and my router set to give the same IP to both MAC addresses... Linux works fine.
<DanaG> Windows refuses to give IP address "x" to a network card when another card already has that address... even if the previous card is "media disconnected".
<randomusr> gartral, no, not sure how to do that
<DanaG> And yet, trying to release the IP... gives "can't do that -- media disconnected".
<gartral> randomusr: it's not a good thing to do
<randomusr> ok
<randomusr> confusing
<gartral> well, my issue has been stated in full, thankyo DanaG and nick125 for listening, i hope this becomes a well document problem and fixed before the next release
<gartral> \j #linux
<gartral> woops
<DanaG> Check the bugtracker -- look for an existing similar bug report.
<DanaG> And if one doesn't exist, you can file one.
<nick125> Yeah, I'd put in a feature request or something. See if they'll add some kind of feature to gracefully handle situations where two routes to the same subnet exist.
<randomusr> nick125, could you look at http://pastebin.org/128323
<Andre_Gondim> is there any workaround about ubuntu one?
<randomusr> that's the output of mount
<nick125> randomusr: okay, cd into /media/2a97bf40-d31c-4bbf-b3a5-9059690547c3
<randomusr> ok
<randomusr> nick125, now I'm told I want to do grub-install as grub comes up with the menu list but freezes. there are a number of kernels
<randomusr> but I can't choose any
<randomusr> this occured after updates had run automatically, and I wrote a new xorg.conf with nvidia-settings
<randomusr> should I run grub-install?
<nick125> randomusr: Are we talking about grub legacy or grub2?
<randomusr> ooh, good point... whatever comes on the 10.04 64bit cd
<randomusr> hmm
<nick125> randomusr: Well, your install...was it a fresh install in either Karmic or Lucid?
<randomusr> it says Grub 0.97 on the menu/splash screen that comes up when attempting to boot
<nick125> 1.97?
<randomusr> it was a fresh install
<randomusr> oops, 1.97 yea
<nick125> okay, that's grub2
<IdleOne> randomusr: that is correct
<nick125> randomusr: Try...
<randomusr> grub-install?
<nick125> grub-install /dev/sda
<randomusr> ok here gooes
<nick125> If that doesn't work, then we'll try something else.
<randomusr> cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<randomusr> autodetection of filesystem failed
<randomusr> we're certain I don't want grub-install /dev/sda1?
<nick125> You could try that
<randomusr> same diff, can't find a device for /boot/grub, yet I can see the directory in the filesystem hierarchy
<nick125> Okay...let's try something else then.
<nick125> sudo chroot /media/2a97bf40-d31c-4bbf-b3a5-9059690547c3
<nick125> source /etc/profile
<nick125> grub-install /dev/sda
<randomusr> same thing
<randomusr> cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<randomusr> nick125, should I pastebin the error?
<DanaG> oh wait...
<DanaG> dod you bind-mount /dev and /sys and such?
<nick125> DanaG: That was going to be my next idea.
<randomusr> nope
<DanaG> sudo mount -t rbind /dev /media/2a97bf40-d31c-4bbf-b3a5-9059690547c3/dev
<DanaG> rbind is recursive bind, so it'll get /dev/pts
<nick125> exit
<nick125> then do what DanaG said
<randomusr> do I need to chroot to the cd filesystem prior?
<nick125> randomusr: You want to type `exit` (without the quotes) so that you're not in the chroot
<DanaG> yeah, the mount command must be done from outside.
<randomusr> now I'm just in that directory, but not in chroot
<randomusr> I'll try now
<randomusr> unknown filesystem type rbind
<nick125> okay, just -t bind then
<ddecator_> while we're talking about chroot...anyone know how to give chroot access to an encrypted /home folder? (just trying to build 32-bit packages on a 64-bit system, not recover a system)
<nick125> mount -t bind /dev/ /media/<blah>/dev
<nick125> ddecator_: bind mount
<randomusr> same
<nick125> oh, try..
<nick125> mount -o bind /dev/ /media/<blah>/dev
<ddecator_> nick125: what command do i use to do that? i don't want to screw it up =p
<nick125> ddecator_: mount -o bind <source> <target>
<nick125> e.g., mount -o bind /home/ddecator/packages/ /mnt/chroot/packages/
<ddecator_> nick125: so mount -o bind /home /var/chroot/lucid/home ?
<nick125> that should work too, but I'd be careful about binding the entire /home directory.
<randomusr> nick125, mount -o bind /dev /blah/dev works
<ddecator_> or i could just do the one folder i suppose =p
<DanaG> randomusr: maybe it's not -t rbind, but rather -o rbind
<randomusr> now chroot?
<nick125> randomusr: Great. Now run sudo chroot /media/blah/blah
<DanaG> ah.
<ddecator_> that'd clean up my /home folder too...
<nick125> er
<ddecator_> nick125: thanks!
<nick125> chroot /media/blah
<nick125> er, sudo chroot /media/blah
<nick125> source /etc/profile
<nick125> then try running grub-install without any arguments
<randomusr> ok, does it matter that I did -o bind as opposed to -o rbind?
<nick125> randomusr: shouldn't.
<randomusr> ok
<DanaG> nope, about the only thing different between bind and rbind, with /dev/, is that you' get "error writing log -- can't open PT"
<randomusr> nick125, grub-install wants arguments.... should it be /dev/sda?
<nick125> randomusr: /dev/sda should do
<randomusr> done... now reboot and pray to god?
<nick125> randomusr: Did it work?
<randomusr> with a zero returned
<nick125> If it exited without error, try it.
<nick125> okay
<randomusr> it didn't print zero of course
<randomusr> ok
<randomusr> cross my fingers and hope this works
<randomusr> this will be so awesome if it just works
<nick125> It would be.
<ddecator_> nick125: worked, thanks =)
<nick125> ddecator_: Awesome.
<randomusr> hmm, 3 different kernels, can't boot
<randomusr> can't even select different kernels or memtest
<randomusr> is it possible to run a recovery mode from the cd?
<nick125> randomusr: What's happening that it "can't boot?"
<randomusr> GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4
<randomusr> Lists items to boot, but I can't choose anything with the arrows and "Enter" does nothing
<randomusr> should I just toss the computer out a window?
<nomadz__> the monitor sees the options avail, but the keyboard does not work?
<nick125> randomusr: does the 'e' key work?
<nomadz__> randomusr: if the monitor sees the 3 kernels i would not give up on it
<randomusr> nick125, apparently grub 1.97 beta is broken....
<randomusr> negatory
<nick125> Hmm. This is interesting.
<bullgard> Do I need to install the DEB program package 'module-assistant' in order to be able to use HDAPS on an IBM Thinkpad T42?
<nick125> randomusr: Was this working in the past?
<randomusr> yes
<nick125> randomusr: What changed between when it was working and now?
<randomusr> rebooting and everything. in ubuntu+1 they're telling me it's known to break
<randomusr> I chose to autoupdate without prompting for authentication and wrote the nvidia-settings to a new xorg.conf
<randomusr> both about the same time, and that's when grub quit working
<randomusr> Update manager prompted a reboot if I recall
<nick125> nvidia-settings shouldn't affect grub.
<nick125> randomusr: I'd go and reboot back into the livecd.
<randomusr> working on it
<randomusr> they told me to repair the corrupted mbr? wtf
<randomusr> excuse my language
<nick125> randomusr: Well, if the MBR was corrupt, the grub-install command should've fixed it.
<randomusr> I know right
<nick125> We'll try an update-grub and see if that helps any.
<randomusr> back to the live cd
<nick125> Okay. Check mount and see if /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<randomusr> done
<randomusr> cd /media/blah?
<nick125> Okay, we're going to chroot again. sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /media/blah/dev/ then sudo chroot /media/blah
<mwhudson> i'm getting a lot of segfaults in lucid today
<mwhudson> (mostly inside of libc it seems)
<randomusr> nick125, done
<nick125> randomusr: Okay, run update-grub
<nomadz__> mwhudson: me too, just found then sense you brought it up
<mwhudson> wow and now x is on the blink
<randomusr> update-grub
<mwhudson> i hope my laptop isn't dying :/
<nick125> randomusr: Also, do me a favor. pastebin the output of 'tail -n2 /var/log/apt/history.log'
<nick125> randomusr: wrong window ;)
<randomusr> lol
<randomusr> I was giving a play-by-play
<randomusr> it said cannot find list of partitions! at the end
<nick125> actually, sorry. 'tail -n4 /var/log/apt/history.log' (without quotes, as usual)
<randomusr> I'm chatting from my laptop btw, the system in question is desktop
<randomusr> huh?
<nick125> run that command and pastebin the output
<nomadz__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<randomusr> no such file or directory
<nick125> randomusr: Are you in the chroot?
<randomusr> yes... how about term.log
<randomusr> /var/log/apt/term.log?
<xsacha> can someone explain why ubuntu lucid takes forever to load google.com if it is my home page?
<randomusr> there's no history.log
<xsacha> whereas if i try to go to another site, say wikipedia or yahoo.. it jumps to it instantly? i have a computer next to me without ubuntu that loads google instantly as it should
<nick125> randomusr: What other files do you have in /var/log/apt?
<randomusr> term.log.1.gz
<randomusr> that's it
<xsacha> does it have anything to do with ubuntu now using yahoo as default search engine?
<nick125> randomusr: okay, go ahead and pastebin a few hundred lines of /var/log/apt/term.log
<bbordwell> xsacha, nope my homepage is google.com and it loads instantly
<randomusr> lmfao
<randomusr> ok then
<nick125> randomusr: I'm wondering what package you might've updated that would have caused this kind of breakage.
<nomadz__> xsacha: you added something to firefox?
<xsacha> bbordwell, any idea why this happens? it seems to be only google. also.. once google loads (takes almost a minute) every google page after this loads instantly
<xsacha> i havent changed anything except update in synaptic
<xsacha> but if i go somewhere else first instead, that page will load instantly
<randomusr> nick125 it's 128355
<randomusr> this should be good....
<bbordwell> xsacha, I doubt it since all other sites are working correctly, but have you tried changing your dns server to opendns?
<xsacha> how do i do this?
<bbordwell> https://store.opendns.com/setup/operatingsystem/ubuntu
<randomusr> yawn
<nick125> randomusr: Can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<xsacha> i dont really have to reboot right?
<xsacha> i will anyway, brb
<bbordwell> yes you do
<bbordwell> lol he is gone..
<randomusr> 128358
<qwertyjustin> hey, my usb stick is read only. what command is best to give it read write permissions? Sudo chmod or something??
<nomadz__> qwertyjustin: is it locked?
<qwertyjustin> i can mount and open the drive, and access the content in there
<qwertyjustin> but unable to delete for eg
<qwertyjustin> or copy
<nomadz__> qwertyjustin: is it locked?
<qwertyjustin> im unaware of that parameter, locked
<bbordwell> qwertyjustin, you could open nautilus as root and then you should be able to mount it
<bbordwell> for an easy GUI route
<randomusr> nick125, I'm beginning to wonder if it's a problem with the menu list maybe
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown', and 'Revoked'. Are there more?
<DanaG> Just re-figured-out why my plymouth doesn't work: plymouth REFUSES to give a splash on local console if ANY serial console is present!
<nick125> randomusr: Look at the stuff beginning at line 113
<DanaG> I thought they'd fixed that!
<nomadz__> qwertyjustin: some usb sticks have a physical lock, i have one
<DanaG> It just goes straight to loading details.so!
<qwertyjustin> oh no, no physical lock on this one
<qwertyjustin> so, the best gui way to give it write perms..
<bullgard> DanaG: What does the phrase "It just goes straight to..." mean? (My native language is not English.)
<qwertyjustin> "Error removing file: Read-only file system"
<randomusr> nick125, I see it, but I don't follow
<DanaG> What I mean is, I added "plymouth:debug" to grub kernel options... and the debug spew tells me that it doesn't try to load the ubuntu theme.
<DanaG> It just loads details.so.  Doesn't even TRY to show the splash.
<DanaG> "details.so" being the raw text-mode (a.k.a. do-nothing) plugin.
<nick125> randomusr: Let's just try something. I know it says not to edit it, but go ahead and open up /boot/grub/grub.cfg and delete from ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ### to ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<randomusr> hmmm ok
<nomadz__> i have tossed plymouth, when the powers that be get it all nice and fixed then i may return it,  i enjoy the text scroll
<qwertyjustin> anyway way to give the usb still write perms in gui?
<randomusr> nick125, there are several of those blocks
<DanaG> yeah, plymouth==phail.
<bbordwell> qwertyjustin, If you open nautilus as root "sudo nautilus" you should be able to do pretty much anything to the flash drive
<DanaG> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nomadz__> qwertyjustin: in nautilus as root change the permission for the drive to wide open, that an option?
<nick125> randomusr: IT's the second-to-the-last block
<bbordwell> lol the bot is smarter than me....
<bbordwell> did not know that
<xsacha> ok i rebooted and my internet did not work at all with opendns!
<qwertyjustin> i have attempted this infact. but no luck. i attempt to change all the options to give me a read right ability, but it continues to say that it is a read only filesystem
<xsacha> it was just sitting there 'loading' no matter what page i tried.. so i removed opendns and rebooted again
 * nomadz__ found a plugin for nautilus , gksu , now its just a click away
<xsacha> and now google loads instantly.. hows that work?
<randomusr> nick125, then save exit and reboot?
<nick125> randomusr: yeah
<bbordwell> xsacha, haha who knows....a restart is always good though
<randomusr> damn, it won't let me save.... trying to save on read only disk
<nick125> randomusr: That's really weird.
<nomadz__> nick125: unless he is looking at the cd image
<nick125> nomadz__: He should be in the chroot
<erghezi> i have problem with nvidia driver
<bbordwell> does anyone know how to tell rhythmbox to stop watching a folder?
<bbordwell> erghezi, what is it?
<erghezi> i install it from hardware drivers
<nomadz__> bbordwell: i told it by un-installing it and installing vlc instead
<bbordwell> nomadz__, I love rhythmbox.....
<randomusr> nick125, Could I try giving myself write permissions?
<erghezi> bbordwell: ubuntu tell me , cant find nvidiamodule
<nick125> randomusr: Open up another terminal and run mount and see what it says on the /dev/sda1 on blah line
<ddecator_> bbigras: preferences > music > uncheck "watch my library" ?
<ddecator_> oops
<ddecator_> bbordwell: ^^
<randomusr> yea, and it says it's rw too
<bullgard> Do I need to install the DEB program package 'module-assistant' in order to be able to use HDAPS on an IBM Thinkpad T42?
<nick125> randomusr: Hmm. Are you sure that you're in the chroot?
<bbordwell> ddecator, currently it has multiple locations set to monitor. I want it to watch one of them but remove the others
<randomusr> believe so
<bbordwell> if i did that no folders would be monitored
<nick125> randomusr: If you cd into /home, your home dirs are there, right?
<ZykoticK9> erghezi, did you happen to install the nvidia driver from Nvidia's site?
<randomusr> yes
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: no , i get error from it
<randomusr> maybe I missed something going into chroot
<ZykoticK9> erghezi, and you used System / Admin / Hardware Drivers
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: i install from it!
<DanaG> another thing that's a pain with plymouth: there's no log of those debug messages!
<randomusr> nick125, how can I undo the bind
<randomusr> then I'll try it with rbind
<DanaG> you unbind by unmounting the target.
<randomusr> sudo umount /blah
<randomusr> ??
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: when i open nvidia-settings, iget this error: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<bbordwell> does anyone know how well digital cameras are supported in ubuntu?
<nomadz__> bullgard: see this , not sure if it fits your needs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/57315/comments/28
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 57315 in linux "loading hdaps fails on a Thinkpad Z60m (and W500)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<DanaG> blah being /media/UUID_replace_withreal_thing/dev/
<ZykoticK9> erghezi, which would suggest you are using nouveau or another driver
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: official driver
<bbordwell> erghezi, what happens if you type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current?
<ZykoticK9> erghezi, in a terminal "lspci -vnvn" and find you Nvidia card section - there will be a line KERNEL DRIVER in USE (or similar) what does it say?
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<randomusr> sudo mount -o rbind /dev /media/blah/realthing/dev
<randomusr> does that work?
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.com/ctisXX8P
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: dmesg |tail
<ZykoticK9> erghezi, what's the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<ZykoticK9> erghezi, did you update from Karmic?  Did you add any nvidia PPA to your system?
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: i install it new
<randomusr> damn it's still read only
<bullgard> nomadz__: Thank you very much for your help.
<ZykoticK9> erghezi, then i have no idea what's wrong then sorry - best of luck man
<nomadz__> bullgard: no sweat
<randomusr> nick125 or DanaG, can I somehow take ownership of the file to save to it?
 * bbordwell wonders if bullgard understand the expression no sweat
<randomusr> maybe a chmod?
<randomusr> or can I authenticate as the su on the root of that filesystem?
<bullgard> bbordwell: I do not know the phrase "no sweat". I conclude from the situation at hand that nomadz__ meant a milder  form of the phrase: "with pleasure".
<nick125> randomusr: what does whoami say?
<randomusr> lmfao.... "root"
<erghezi> afte sync my music, i cant see them in ipod
<nick125> randomusr: Hm.
<randomusr> anyway to save the edited file?
<erghezi> and my bookmark and history firefox are disabled
<bbordwell> bullgard, yep thats about right.
<nick125> randomusr: I have no idea why it would be saying that the file is read only
<nick125> randomusr: What a second. You're running Lucid, right? And a recently updated version, too, right?
<randomusr> should I check the permissions?
<randomusr> yes
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: i think so, there is conflict with nouvea driver
<nick125> randomusr: That is really weird.
<nick125> randomusr: Note the kernel version in your grub config. That's pretty old in Lucid land.
<randomusr> root permission is r--
<randomusr> yup
<ibnulislam> I have successfully upgrade my lappy from karmic to lucid and no issue, Should I try a clean installation on my office desktop? Both have almost the same chipset.
<bbordwell> ibnulislam, if the office desktop is need for work i would wiat
<nick125> randomusr: Open up a new console and open /media/<blah>/boot/grub/grub.cfg and see if it's the same.
<bbordwell> wait*
<ZykoticK9> ibnulislam, using BETA software on your office (thus production) computer probably isn't a wise idea
<randomusr> nick125, what would be the 3 digit to change permissions to rw-r--r--
<normanclegg> ibnulislam  not without a backup and not without a need.
<nick125> randomusr: 644
<ibnulislam> bbordwell ZykoticK9:  :(
<bbordwell> ibnulislam, system breakages on beta are likely
<nick125> ibnulislam: If you were to happen to break your office desktop, could you survive? It sounds that since you're doing a clean install, you don't care much about the data on there....worse case scenario, you could always install Karmic.
<Maletor> Does the amd64-alternate-install only allow install from CD. It reaches a fatal error when I tell it not to look for CD drivers.
<nick125> Maletor: It probably needs the CD drivers to be able to load the installer from the CD.
<randomusr> same.
<Maletor> It's on USB.
<randomusr> time for me go to bed
<Maletor> Sorry forgot to mention.
<randomusr> night sir and thanks for trying
<Maletor> nick125.
<Maletor> Why can't Ubuntu alternate figure out that I don't need CD drivers. They need me...
<rww> Maletor: Which program did you use to put it on a USB stick?
<Maletor> UNETBOOTIN.
<rww> figured
<Maletor> I was just reading how I should be using the USB creator found on the live cd.
<rww> unetbootin + debian-installer images (including Ubuntu alternate) = horrible breakage
<Maletor> unetbootin from an iso i downloaded myself
<Maletor> = ?
<Maletor> So what's the solution. Get another flash drive and boot that?
<Maletor> That's ridiculous
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/338455
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338455 in unetbootin "Debian base system iso fails to find a CD-ROM" [Critical,Fix released]
<Maletor> Word.
<rww> comment #10, in particular
<hifi> Maletor: you can also dd the netinstall disk image to your thumb drive
<hifi> if you just need a quick install
<rww> oh, hmm, I think I'm thinking of a different bug
<hifi> or the hdmedia image and drop the .iso into the filesystem
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/234185 , perhaps
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 234185 in usb-creator "Alternate CD cdrom-detect.postinst does not consider USB flash drive/key. " [Medium,Fix released]
<rww> but yeah, hifi's two options are what I'd go with, rather than having unetbootin deal with it
<r3c0n> hi
<fatbrain> hi, running pulseaudio on jack, where can I find/configure the startup arguments for jackd?
<Blue11> fatbrain: man I played with that like 18 months ago --
<fatbrain> ... please continue :)
<Blue11> fatbrain: i ran into a smiliar problem - I couldn't find away to configure it, so I abanoned it.
<fatbrain> *doh* :)
<Blue11> fatbrain: pulseaudio is really unstable here - I have to jiggle to digital speaker volume (not analogue) between songs to get it to work
<Blue11> fatbrain: what was your reason for trying jackd, I am curious?
<fatbrain> ardour
<Blue11> no clue
<Blue11> what that is
<fatbrain> http://ardour.org/
<Blue11> yeah that's why more than anything I'd ever do.  I can't even get the sound recorder to work
<topyli> ooh stable gnome dripping in
<Blue11> new kernel today must reboot bbiab
<fatbrain> have fun
<Blue11> sheesh more updates.
<willvarfar> somehow the latest auto-update on 10's beta has installed mythbuntu and that became the artwork on the startup/shutdown and also the default desktop; it completely threw me, it took a while for me to get back into my ubuntu; what's going on, why is this happening?
<Blue11> willvarfar: did that happen after today's update?
<willvarfar> yes
<Blue11> ahh I'll let you know when this d/l finishes
<willvarfar> yesterday there was a broken package, and I think it was mythbuntu theme, I remember seeing the myth name and not recognising it
<willvarfar> Blue11: the first thing is to see if the shutdown artwork has changed....
<Blue11> willvarfar: I;ll know when I reboot.
<willvarfar> mine came back with an ugly login box and then put me in mythbuntu which is an empty desktop with nothing to do - power button worked, and next time in I selected 'gnome' from the desktop choice on the login
<Blue11> thanks for the warning...
<Blue11> what is the big deal about lucid not using usplash and plymouth instead
<Blue11> okay so we save some context switches that might look better, but in the end, is it going to save me any time off booting that I will notice?
<Han> If my mouse cursor gets near to the top of the screen it disappears. ati videocard
<Blue11> uh oh, I have an ati vid card, doing updates now
<Blue11> this is what I have:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Blue11> okay rebooting
<willvarfar> generally wondering: are ubuntu updates diffs?
<Blue11> nothing has broke - yet
<rww> willvarfar: no
<willvarfar> Blue11, no mythbuntu?
<Blue11> no
<Blue11> booted right into gnome -
<willvarfar> I figured that it can't be a mainstream problem, else how would nobody else be complaining?
<normanclegg> Can anyone be referred to this channel ?
<Blue11> normanclegg: afaik, yea
<willvarfar> or perhaps all those users are who have somehow got mythbuntu are right now trying to work out how to get out of that empty desktop..
<rww> normanclegg: #ubuntu+1 is for discussion and support with Lucid/10.04. If someone wants to talk about that, then sure. It's not secret or anything.
<normanclegg> beta or alpha buntu
<normanclegg> right ?
<willvarfar> so... anyone know how what the mythbuntu packages are called so I can get rid of it?
<rww> normanclegg: any stage of the development version. This channel opens up once the toolchain is updated at the start of the release cycle, before the alphas are out.
<Blue11> willvarfar: no idea they aren't here
<normanclegg> rww cool
<Han> willvarfar, dpkg -l |grep myth
<willvarfar> in synaptic I search for "myth" and there ar ea few things listed - archive, browser, export, gallery etc - but none are instlaled
<normanclegg> in 10.04 removing mythbuntu packages should be simple.
<Blue11> normanclegg: nothing installed here
<normanclegg> Blue11  what is not installed there ?
<willvarfar> AHA!  can't find it in synaptic, but I can find it on the ubuntu software centre - apparently I have the mythbuntu-default-settings and mythbuntu-gdm-theme installed
<Blue11> normanclegg: myth whatever
<willvarfar> so a) curious those aren't listed in synaptic, b) that I have them installed at all - never a conscious choice
<normanclegg> it sure as heck should be plainly labeled
<mvo> willvarfar: did you use the quick search in synaptic? it is sometimes not 100% accurate unfortunately
<mvo> that is on the fix list for 10.04
<normanclegg> installing and uninstalling should be complete
<normanclegg> Comcast
<willvarfar> mvo, that was it; quick search for 'myth' shows only a few things, add a 'b' so you search for 'mythb' and suddenly they all appear
<mvo> sorry for that, there is a fix pending in a branch I think
<willvarfar> you shouldn't apologise to me, I should thank you :)
<whitman> I've just upgraded karmic to lucid beta1 running in a virtualbox vm.  Whenever I start the vm and login the network connection attempts to get an IP from dhcp but fails.  If I disable and then re-enabling networking the connection comes up instantly.  Known issue?
<fatbrain> whitman: probably ;P
<zzz__> I'm still unclear as to when or how updates should be applied to 10.04 Beta. I've not seen any update notifications since installing it, and am now aware I should not allow partial upgrades, but without doing anything at all, the existing bugs remain and the system cannot be used. Opening "System", "Admin", "Update Manager" I see 188 updates selected and available, requiring 126.6 MB be...
<zzz__> ...downloaded. Looking at each individually, some descriptions raise my curiosity that they may be related to resolving one of the bugs I've encountered. How do those who are knowledgeable proceed?
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rning
<Bittarman> zzz__, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Bittarman> BUGabundo_remote, morning
<Bittarman> BUGabundo_remote, would you know what libgcrypt is doing resuming every time I boot?
<Bittarman> instead of the new plymouth spash, I get to stare at resuming: libgcrypt 1.4 until boot is complete
<zzz__> Bittarman: Is that the proper way to maintain the Beta up to date and safe enough that it can be run multiple times per day?
<Bittarman> zzz__, I don't know about proper, but its  pretty safe most of the time
<willvarfar> zzz__, I found that when I went to 10.04 mysteriously my auto-update was not checked anymore, and I had to go to the settings and check it again
<Bittarman> worst that happened to me is x got knocked out for a few hours (updated and upgraded again and it was fixed)
<zzz__> Bittarman: Okay, I'll
<Bittarman> and that was in alpha
<BUGabundo_remote> Bittarman: checking for encripted filesystem
<Bittarman> BUGabundo_remote, well, Im not using one... how do I stop it?
<BUGabundo_remote> you don't
<BUGabundo_remote> it has to CHECK for it
<BUGabundo_remote> just like it checks for a mouse or a keyb
<Bittarman> ah. I see
<Bittarman> so everyone will have this with lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> zzz__: you don't have any popup from update manager since karmic!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> what have u been doing so far!??
<BUGabundo_remote> Bittarman: I already saw that in karmic!
<BUGabundo_remote> but I never run splashs
<BUGabundo_remote> maybe you did, and never saw it
<Bittarman> yeah, but I have plymouth installed, and its "not working" because of it
<Bittarman> it seems to stop plymouth throwing up the splash
<Damascene> what is the problem with screen saver? I should unlock it twice to work
<Bittarman> occasionally I see a flicker of plymouth before the gnome login comes up.. but thats it
<[diablo]> morning all...
<BUGabundo_remote> Bittarman: GPU and driver?
<BUGabundo_remote> hello [diablo]
<[diablo]> guys, anyone encounter issues with grub on a clean 10.04 install please? I am getting recovery unable to read C/H/S
<[diablo]> moin moin BUGabundo_remote
<Bittarman> BUGabundo_remote, amd mobile X2 (can't remember specifics, laptops back at home)
<Bittarman> oh.. gpu not cpu..
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<Bittarman> its an nvidia 7xxx mobility with nvidia-current
<zzz__> BUGabundo_remote: About 2 weeks ago I upgraded to 10.04 Beta, and was running the Update Manager to apply any updates it displayed. I also used synaptic to add 5 apps that disappeared and were installed on my working system, and doing so gave me access to my NAS drives again. A few days later after running the Update Manager and allowing a partial upgrade, my NAS access was lost and the...
<zzz__> ...original problem returned. Since then I've done a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and have been waiting for notice that updates were available, but have seen no notice.
<BUGabundo_remote> Bittarman: yeah that explains it
<BUGabundo_remote> zzz__: here is a tip for you: DON'T EVER RUN parcial updates UNLESS you know what you are doing!
<[diablo]> mucho mucho updates... brb
<Bittarman> BUGabundo_remote, is there an open bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> again, dist-upgrade can be very destructiv
<Hew> any reports of eth0 disappearing with recent updates?
<BUGabundo_remote> Bittarman: probably a TON of them
<BUGabundo_remote> Hew: archive NM? or ppa?
<Bittarman> BUGabundo_remote, ill look again tonight. thanks
<Hew> just lucid archive
<BUGabundo_remote> Hew: 1st one I saw. will keep an eye for it
<Hew> it's probably something on my end if there haven't been reports, just wanted to check
<Hew> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> Hew: someone has to be the 1st
<BUGabundo_remote> I know end up being one of them many many times
<zzz__> Bittarman: The command you recommended is now displaying a message. "185 packages upgraded, 3 newly installed, 11 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 133MB of archives. After unpacking 17.4MB will be used."  Do you want to continue?  [ Y/n/? ]
<BUGabundo_remote> others, I'm the last, and have no idea what ppl are talking about
<BUGabundo_remote> zzz__: Y
<BUGabundo_remote> or just enter
<BUGabundo_remote> in CLI options, the Case letter is default, if you press enter
<rww> zzz__: Which packages does it want to remove?
<Bittarman> rww, it would be trying to move packages which have been deprecated
<zzz__> BUGabundo_remote: Did so and files are now downloading. This is my first time using a Beta, and I'm learning many new things.
<rww> Bittarman: oh, safe-upgrade. gotcha.
<Bittarman> :D
<zzz__> rww: It did not name the packages, only indicated that there are 11.
<Bittarman> zzz__, i wouldn't worry too much, it will be some stuff which has been superceeded or is superflous
<zzz__> Bittarman: Hopefully the problem accessing NAS drives will be cleared soon, that's the most important to me.
<BUGabundo_remote> rww: as long as it is safe, don't see a prob with it removing
<BUGabundo_remote> full-upgrade or dist-upgrade or Partial Updates  OTOH I do rethink it
<BUGabundo_remote> zzz__: is that access via SMB? if so, it's a know bug
<zzz__> BUGabundo_remote: I think so, all I really know is how to bring up the drives from Home Folder, Go, Network pn each of the computers on my network so all can have access to the files.
<BUGabundo_remote> zzz__: look it up in LP. maybe there's a work around there. I'm not subbed to that bug
<BUGabundo_remote> https://launchpad.net/bugs/462169
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 462169 in samba "nmbd dies on startup when network interfaces are not up yet" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo_remote> humm not that
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/532024
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532024 in gvfs "gvfsd-smb-brows uses 100% cpu after selecting Places-->Network (dup-of: 530605)" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 530605 in libgnome-keyring "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [High,Triaged]
<BUGabundo_remote> err not that one either
<BUGabundo_remote> bad google bot
<zzz__> BUGabundo_remote: I've noticed Keyring, and GVS go by, which have been mentioned in the bug reports I've been following and posting to. I think it was 369194.
<Damascene> what is the problem with screen saver? I should unlock it twice to work
<BUGabundo_remote> bug 369194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369194 in gvfs "gvfsd-smb hangs at 100% cpu when remote share goes offline while copying a file" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369194
<BUGabundo_remote> Damascene: gnome-keyring
<Damascene> so is it a known bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> it was fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> so some other regression
<Aondo> gvfsd seems to do some cpu work for both smb and over sftp lately :D
<zzz__> BUGabundo_remote: Well, it's not fixed. gvfsd-smb-browse still takes CPU to 100%, canceling the request, and ending the process returns CPU usage to normal, and Unable to mount location msg appears.
<zzz__> BUGabundo: I noticed the kernel didn't show the one just installed and did a reboot, and now I can access one NAS drive fully, but the other one only allows me to display the folders available on the drive and takes CPU to 100% if I try to open any of them.
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> what's the preferred app to write audio CDs in Lucid now ?
<sobersabre> how do I do this ?
<Torrentow_> BashBurn?
<BUGabundo_remote> Torrentow_: ahah
<Torrentow_> <3 bash
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: do you know where can i add a damn foirgot the word :(
<sobersabre> Torrentow_: I prefer something GUIy for my wife.
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: add what to where?
<coz_> sobersabre,  I use gnomebaker myself
<Torrentow_> i am masohist linux user
<gnomefreak> i cant recall what it is called but the picture while gnome loads
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: plymouth
<gnomefreak> its too damn early
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: now plymouth is before gnome loading
 * BUGabundo_remote hands gnomefreak a bunch of pills, a glass of water, and a strong cup of coffee
<coz_> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> GDM ?
<sobersabre> coz_: I remember there were several projects and I don't know what's their status.
 * BUGabundo_remote waves at coz_
<coz_> :)
<sobersabre> so, yiou say baker is still alive.
<coz_> sobersabre,  well I have always used gnomebaker with no problems   brasero I have had issues with
<coz_> sobersabre,  I use it all the time
<sobersabre> coz_: thanks
<coz_> sobersabre,  no problem... let me know if it doesnt work for you... I may have to test it again :(
<gnomefreak> while booting system you have grub -> plytmouth ->login screen -> gnome loading -> while gnome loading you can set a photo once gnome is done loading it gos away
<sobersabre> coz_: I usually do not have any problems operating software.
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: ^^
<coz_> sobersabre,  cool :)
<Busata> cool, here it's grub > plymouth attempt -> ascii logo -> gnome loaded !
<Busata> :(
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: I see bios, grub, TTY, flickr of plymouth, my gnome-terminal and desktop :D
<sobersabre> coz_: preparing a nice trip CD (Bach's Orgelwerks if you ask)
<coz_> sobersabre,  love bach :)
<sobersabre> like a friend of mine says "I love any music"
<sobersabre> "as long as it's been written by Bach".
<coz_> :)
<sobersabre> hm. baker died after I added several FLAC files.
<sobersabre> take #2
<coz_> sobersabre,  ooooo
<coz_> sobersabre,  I better test this later then
<coz_> sobersabre,  brasero is installed by default  ...have you tried that also?
<st4aluck> Still don't know what to do with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<aboSamoor> Hi, can I find an email notifier that integrates well with messaging menu on LL ?
<coz_> sobersabre,  working now?
<geser> aboSamoor: for which mail reader?
<aboSamoor> geser: gmail
<st4aluck> Still don't know what to do with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<geser> aboSamoor: have you tried mail-notification? I use it for my local mbox (I read mail with mutt) but it also has gmail support (never used) but I get OSD notifications when new mail arrives
<aboSamoor> geser: does it work with the messaging menu ?
<geser> I guess that part is missing :(
<aboSamoor> geser: the messaging menu is a great idea in my opinion, but I can not understand how till now there is no notifier that take use of it
<BUGabundo_remote> aboSamoor: I have one
<BUGabundo_remote> sec
<BUGabundo_remote> aboSamoor: gm-notify
<BUGabundo_remote> it integrates pretty weel
<BUGabundo_remote> *well
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: I tried it and even patched the latest version, it is buggy by the one. It lacks also changing the messaging menu icon.
<BUGabundo_remote> there's a ppa for it
<BUGabundo_remote> really?
<BUGabundo_remote> mine lights up
<BUGabundo_remote> and shows the emails in there
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm using code.lp trunk
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: I am using 0.9 and it was built for 9.04.
<BUGabundo_remote> speaking of it, I need to update my local branch
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote>  /gm-notify$ bzr pull
<BUGabundo_remote> Using saved parent location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-notify-maintainers/gm-notify/trunk/
<BUGabundo_remote> Now on revision 42.
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: I could not reach that PPA from the lanuchpad page that is weird
<BUGabundo_remote> sudo ./setup.py install
<BUGabundo_remote> and done :P
<BUGabundo_remote> sec
<BUGabundo_remote> ill get you the proper bzr command
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: I checked out
<BUGabundo_remote> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gm-notify-maintainers/gm-notify/trunk
<BUGabundo_remote> bzr branch lp:gm-notify
<Take0n> Hello guys. I recently (two days ago) installed ubuntu lucid and want to ask you how to get python interpreter back in the menu. In 9.04 and 9.10 I have it under Programming but in lucid it's not there
<Take0n> had it*
<BUGabundo_remote> aboSamoor: just run $ bzr branch lp:gm-notify
<BUGabundo_remote> then install It
<Take0n> I could just make a shortcut but I am not sure if I am missing something that's why I wanted to ask you
<BUGabundo_remote> remember to update it from time to time with bzr pull
<Busata> any reason why they're removing packages, or is it all part of the gnome 2.29-30 plan?
<Busata> I had to reinstall empathy, totem & now rhytmbox seems missing
<BUGabundo_remote> Busata: you must have done some dist upgrade that removed a non-built yet depency
<Busata> aha
<BUGabundo_remote> Busata: reinstall ubuntu-destkop
<Busata> thanks
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: where can I find good sound for notification ? \
<Bittarman> aboSamoor, google "mute.wav" :P
<Bittarman> or "null.wav"
<Take0n> anything about my question?
<Bittarman> Take0n, System->Preferences->Main Menu
<BUGabundo_remote> aboSamoor: AFAIK there's none
<Take0n> Bittarman: I am there I know how to add the shortcut (gnome-terminal -e python) but I am asking cause I am not sure if I miss something and therefore don't have the shortcut by default
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406434/
<BUGabundo_remote> aboSamoor: RTFM
<BUGabundo_remote> you are missing depencies
<Bittarman> Take0n, only problem could be that the package was uninstalled
<Take0n> I am sure I didn't uninstall it..
<Take0n> it wasn't there from the beginning
<Take0n> what package would that be?
<BUGabundo_remote> Take0n: I'm certain it aint there ... ever even
<BUGabundo_remote> Programing menu is not a default Ubuntu, or even GNOME for that maner
<BUGabundo_remote> its a Debian one
<Take0n> hm.. so what should I do to get it back? I had it in karmic and I know I didn't create it myself.. is there a package or something I installed to get it? I don't remember
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: I solved the twisted dependency, any hints where I can find the gtalk module http://paste.ubuntu.com/406436/ ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> gtalk!?!? there's no gtalk for linux :S
<BUGabundo_remote> I think you are launching the wrong app
<BUGabundo_remote> let me check
<BUGabundo_remote> aboSamoor: try $ gm-notify-config.py
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remoteits called a splash screen i cant a way to change it anymore
<BUGabundo_remote> oh and it plays sounds too
<BUGabundo_remote> aboSamoor: I can reproduce. it seems breakage in the latest trunk! please file a bug with them, and sub me to it
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: saved me the explanation :), working on it ...
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: I think i found the problem, the installation script is not copying the gtalk module.
<BUGabundo_remote> okay
<BUGabundo_remote> file a bug then
<BUGabundo_remote> or submit a merge request
<Ian_Corne> ?
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: !
<Ian_Corne> Hmm, what's that ? doing here
<BUGabundo_remote> cat on the keyb?
<BUGabundo_remote> as long that's not your password, we are fine
<Ian_Corne> hardly, at uni now
<BUGabundo_remote> it aint the password, rigth?
<Ian_Corne> sure!
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<bazhang> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<robotti^> Hi!
<robotti^> somebody else running ubuntu on virtual box?
<zzz__> BUGabundo_remote: I just spent a huge amount of time going through the bug reports on LP and it looks like bug 530605 is the one I should be watching most closely.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in libgnome-keyring "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<BUGabundo_remote> ok zzz__
<BUGabundo_remote> good for you . and thanks for letting us know
<BUGabundo_remote> crimsun: Pici: can one of you guys please update topic?
<kklimonda> about?
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: gvfs-mount bug
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: it's a long standing issue in lucid
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: and more applications are affected :/
<kklimonda> (the problem is in gnome-keyring)
<om26er> Damascene, here
<Damascene> ok
<om26er> Damascene, I dont use urdu, never tried it either
<Damascene> I thoght you are from country that people there use, urdu. sorry
<om26er> Damascene, urdu is our language but I dont use it as system language
<Damascene> om26er, it will help the rtl languages comunity to have some one in bug control
<Damascene> could you use it so you can help your own comunity?
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo_remote: any idea what is the default checking interval of the notifier, I got inbox(0) while gmai has one unread message !
<om26er> Damascene, let me install it
<Damascene> thanks
<Damascene> tell me when you done please
<om26er> Damascene, installed, I think I have to login again to see the change
<kushalone> what kind of error messages should I expect in 10.04 after the computer resets due to an overloaded power supply?
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/504165
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 504165 in evolution "Evolution freezes when pressing HOME while editing RTL email with weak directionality characters" [Medium,Confirmed]
<om26er> Damascene, its like things have turned upside down for me ;)
<Damascene> :)
<om26er> Damascene, need to login again as I did not change text input to rtl
<Damascene> LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 evolution
<Damascene> with your language code should be enough
<Damascene> I use ar_SA
<Damascene> any luck with the bug?
<nooga> hi, when i close my laptop, lucid logs me out
<nooga> i mean, when i close the creen
<nooga> screen
<om26er> Damascene, I cannot reproduce this. I am using evolution 2.29.92
<om26er> Damascene, can you try with evolution 2.29.92?
<om26er> Damascene, use this ppa ppa:francesco-marella/unstable-evolution
<Damascene> so it's a known bug that get fixed?
<om26er> Damascene, I dont know about that but development releases have many fixes
<om26er> Damascene, and also lucid will be coming with 2.28.x :(
<Damascene> :(
<om26er> Damascene, can should try the ppa and see if it works fine for you
<Damascene> ok I'll try as soon as possible
<om26er> Damascene, great :)
<Damascene> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/545459
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 545459 in evolution "evolution new message is broken in Arabic locale" [Low,Confirmed]
<Damascene> there is another bug
<Damascene> and I think even more. I'll test the unstable and see
<Ian_Corne> gah, plymouth still broken :)
<Dr_Willis> glad i disabled it.
<kklimonda> any idea what does blue backgrund for files in ls output mean?
<kklimonda> background*
<penguin42> don't think I've ever seen that
<Random832> kklimonda; hardlink or directory with +t and no +w set
<kklimonda> hmm, makes sens
<alex_mayorga> what's the package to bug against if the brightness controls on my laptop don't work?
<Dr_Willis> kklimonda:  do ls -l and look and see -  is how i do it. :)
<Dr_Willis> ls is so colorfull :)
<Dr_Willis> alex_mayorga:  apci perhaps, or check the bug reports for other 'brightness controls' bugs and see who they filed them against
<Ian_Corne> How should I report bugs for non ubuntu packages which are in the ubuntu repo's?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Like what?
<Ian_Corne> chromium-browser
<Ian_Corne> http://www.chromium.org/for-testers/bug-reporting-guidelines
<Ian_Corne> I guess here
<penguin42> chromium is in universe now isn't it? (but I'm running ppa)
<Dr_Willis> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Have you tried html5 video in youtube with chromium?
<Dr_Willis> actually chromium is a game. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.307.11~r39572-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10924 kB, installed size 37384 kB
<kushalone> apport is so ridiculously obnoxious. Why does it assume that I want to submit a bug report for something that already has multiple duplicate bug reports on file?
<patdk-wk> why wouldn't you want to make a duplicate bug report? :)
<kushalone> because it is rude and just wastes everyone's time
<kushalone> oh, didn't see that smiley
<penguin42> kushalone: It isn't intelligent enough to know whats a dupe and what isn't
 * patdk-wk sends kushalone on a vacation
<kushalone> haha. I wish. Conference at 12.30
 * patdk-wk keeps waiting for firefox to close
<patdk-wk> using 6gigs of ram now :(
<kushalone> penguin42: I guess that is a bug in apport then
<penguin42> kushalone: When you invent a mechanism for auto understanding bugs then that's pretty smart!
<Ian_Corne> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=39826
<patdk-wk> how about just leave it how it is, and when you select an already created bug, it just adds you to the, affects also, list :)
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: i'll try it now
<Ian_Corne> but last times i saw, it just ended up loading forever
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Yeh that's what I see, but if you click the pop-out button it then works
<Ian_Corne> trying again now
<alex_mayorga> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Ian_Corne> isn't that because they encode it when requested?
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: the popout is flash :p
<badp> Hello, I have a problem. For some reason, starting today, at some point my trackpad stopped working when I'm logged in.
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Haha, hadn't realised that!
<badp> The trackpad works just fine at the login screen
<Dr_Willis> badp:  as a test. try making a new user. see if it works for the newly made user
<kushalone> I think I am inclined to not submit bug reports that seem to duplicate existing bugs. If you were running an AMD Athlon XP 2400+, would you count the bug as the same as an existing bug affecting AMD 64? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/243295
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 243295 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid]
<penguin42> kushalone: That depends if the backtraces match
<kushalone> well, the bug was for 8.04 :/
<penguin42> kushalone: Then I'd file the bug
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: but it's the same in firefox
<Ian_Corne> I'm guessing it's because they don't support h264
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: If ff and chromium don't support it what the hell does?
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> safari
<Ian_Corne> and IE9
<kushalone> penguin42: how do I know if it is a security vulnerability?
<Dr_Willis> ive herad theres some legalish issues with h264 - but i dident read the whole articals :)
<penguin42> kushalone: You don't; you tick that if you know or suspect it is
<Ian_Corne> idd
<kushalone> well, if it affects xorg, I'd say it is pretty major.
<Ian_Corne> it's got to do with patents
<Ian_Corne> altho I don't know how valid those are here in Europe
<penguin42> yeh, in many ways the problem is worse than flash
<badp> Dr_Willis: I tried using the Guest account. It worked in there
<Dr_Willis> badp:  that imples its some user setting you need to reset/clear/change.
<Dr_Willis> Which would of been my guess since gdm worked and not the user.
<kushalone> Let us take this for instance: "Your gdm log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information.  Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?" What is a noob supposed to do?
<Dr_Willis> and ive no idea what one. :)
<Dr_Willis> kushalone:  say no.
<badp> okay. Will you believe me when i say I didn't change anything? :)
<Dr_Willis> badp:  move ALL your setting/dirs to some subdir.. and log back in. and see if it works
<Dr_Willis> your users old default settings may be goofing up wth some updates - its hard to tell
<Dr_Willis> ive had lots of issues when keeping /home/ and gnome/kde version changes/settings causing issues
<Dr_Willis> not near as bad as it was a year+ ago. but still it happens
<Ian_Corne> Anyone know of a chromium channel on freenode?
<badp> #chromium ?
<kushalone> penguin42: looks like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/458230 matches my case best
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 458230 in xorg-server "Xorg freezes computer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bittarman> #weownyoursoul @Ian_Corne
<Bittarman> :P
<kushalone> That bug is about intel chipset and I am running nvidia though :/
<BUGabundo_remote> OT: are google talk servers unavailable for anyone else?
<Oxymoron> I have a problem, my computer starts to fast with Lucid ... how do I solve it? :D
<Bittarman> Oxymoron, install windows
<BUGabundo_remote> Oxymoron: put a slower disk
<BUGabundo_remote> its a known bug
<BUGabundo_remote> we are trying hard to fix it, but as you know lucids are very fast
<kushalone> very funny Oxymoron. I will mail you my old hard disk. Lucid is no match against over 500 bad sectors
<Oxymoron> Bittarman, BUGabundo_remote: Hahahaha :D Yeah, could be a good solution xD Nah but seriously, ureadahead is to slow and screen is black with the "_"-marker to long to that plymouth only shows like 2 seconds
<BUGabundo_remote> Oxymoron: nvidia right?
<Oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: Yes?
<BUGabundo_remote> yeah, known
<Oxymoron> I would like to have plymouth directly in like 5+ seconds and not black screen. Windows start their video preloader directly
<Oxymoron> Hopefully KDE bootstrap process will go a lot faster as well in their nextcoming releases :) Maybe desktop loaded under 10 seconds this year <3
<badp> I would like to have plymouth display anything at all :P
<kushalone> I wish error reporting was more transparent to the end user by default.
<badp> but for some reason my terminal is completely messed up
<badp> currently characters are exactly one pixel large <.<
<Oxymoron> badp: For me plymouth didnt start because splash not added to kernel boot and fstab had one "faulty" trying to load usb drivers ...
<Oxymoron> kushalone: Is it possible to mail hard disks? :O
<kushalone> Oxymoron: the latency is high but the throughput is excellent
<badp> I do have splash in the boot options
<Oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: Btw, have you heard anything about having video output errors on nvidia cards? My multimedia players show a transparent window intead of video output, which mean I see the background fron the window undenreath xD
<badp> actually I might want to remove it.
<Oxymoron> kushalone: Sorry my english isnt that good in IT terms, re-phrase please? :P
<Oxymoron> badp: Test to highlight your kernel in grub, press "e" button and then remove quiet splash and replace with --debug to debug boot process ;)
<badp> if it's anything like booting in rescue mode then it'll work
<BUGabundo_remote> Oxymoron: compiz on ?
<kushalone> it will take a long time for the packets of data to arrive but if you bit per second overall looks good. check out en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneakernet
<Oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: No removed compiz completly, it though solved the problem that window decorations didnt show up ...
<badp> rather, what happens when I remove the vga parameter from the kernel string?
<Oxymoron> kushalone: Hahaha, alright :D Seem to be a little to complex for my geek attributes to understand ....
<badp> I guess there's only one way to know!
<Oxymoron> badp: I tried rescue mode myself before but my system wouldnt boot anyway :P But, test around with changing boot command in grub, because it will be restored to previous value later on, so just reboot and try different things
<Dr_Willis> badp:  i would think it would use text mode. and disabl3 the framebuffer modes
<patdk-wk> hmm, after reboot everyhting is back to normal, firefox only using 100megs of ram :)
<Oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: I tried to bug test togehter with bjspider, yofel and intuitive* something yesterday and I couldnt solve it. The only thing that made it work was to remove xorg.conf completly
<bjsnider> nvidia-xconfig probably created a bad xorg.conf, which wouldn't surprise me
<bjsnider> that command should be avoided
<Oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: Btw, sometimes when I turn off my computer the graphic card fan goes really fast and boost the sound decibel really high. It happens when plymouth goes into "reboot mode"
<bjsnider> use jockey to create your xorg.conf
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: How do I use jockey to create my xorg-conf then?
<patdk-wk> I always make mine by hand
<bjsnider> it does so automatically when you select a driver
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Alright, I guess I just remove xorg.conf ones again, inactivate nvidia-current in jockey and re-activate it. MAYBE could work
<Ian_Corne> hmmm
<Ian_Corne> apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<Ian_Corne> chromium-browser: Installed: 5.0.312.0~svn20100201r37680-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic
<Ian_Corne> seems like there hasn't been any update?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: How do I rescan system after proprietary drivers in jockey? It said it couldnt find anything after I removed and reinstalled nvidia-current and doesnt rescan?
<Ian_Corne> relog
<Ian_Corne> It the same when you don' thave a net connection, and you let is search
<Ian_Corne> it will keep that in memory and not search again
<Oxymoron> hey guys btw, whats the command in temrinal to add apt source?
<jpds> Oxymoron: add-apt-repository
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> he said source
<Ian_Corne> right?
<Oxymoron> Ian_Corne: Uhm not sure ... :D Tell me both :D
<Oxymoron> jpds: add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental for instance?
<jpds> Ian_Corne: He really meant: sauce.
<jpds> Oxymoron: Yes.
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Oxymoron> jpds: Alright thanks :) Do you know why it isnt like apt-addsource ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental? :P
<Ian_Corne> well, that's settled then!
<jpds> Oxymoron: It's just the name of the script?
<Oxymoron> jpds: Yeah, but would be great if I typed apt-get or something like it and get the manual :P
<Dr_Willis> add-apt-thing-that-could-break-your-system
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Oxymoron> apt-add source ppa:* would be great :)
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking some ppa gui tool was supposed to beincluided
<Oxymoron> jpds: Then its hard to spell repository, I always have to think how to spell it xD
<Dr_Willis> but not seen it yet.
<Dr_Willis> Tab key is our friend. :)
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Would be great as well, but command lines is more awesome :P
<Dr_Willis> I still see tutorials that dont use taht command.. but teach editing the sources.list.. Scary :)
<patdk-wk> spellcheck :)
<patdk-wk> just hope you get close :)
<Dr_Willis> I find myself using tab in word proicessors.. trying to get it to complete words.. :)
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: The new add-apt-repository isnt that new, so tutorials havent added it I guess.
<Oxymoron> sources.list shouldnt be edited anyway, /etc/apt/sources.d I think it is these days
<Dr_Willis> blog/new tutorals should be usging it. :) not the fancy commands ive seen that add stuff to sources.list
<patdk-wk> you put 3rd party stuff in sources.d :)
<patdk-wk> sources.list.d
<Dr_Willis> ive posted several comments on some of them  trying to get people to use sources.d and the add-commands
<Dr_Willis> i also correct them when they use 'sudo su' :P or 'sudo bash' heh
<patdk-wk> no need for sudo if you always run as root :)
<Oxymoron> patdk-wk: Yes, sources.list.d thanks :)
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: sudo -i is nice :)
<Dr_Willis> sources.list.addons   would make a little easier/sence. :() for those of us that are not used to whatever.d type naming :)
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: I didnt know that I shouldnt edit sources.list for just recently :P
<Dr_Willis> had to point out the sources.list.d to several people in the past
<Oxymoron> sources.addons maybe? :D
<Oxymoron> sources.vendors? :P
<patdk-wk> the only thing that really annoys me about ubuntu, and I don't mess with it much so it's ok, is amavis config file splitup
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: What about that *** .d anyway? And why on earth all these .tmp and ~ files? :D
<patdk-wk> find / -name '*~' -delete :)
<Dr_Willis> rc.d  started it all i guess.
<Dr_Willis> .tmp and ~ are from your editors i imagine
<Dr_Willis> I dont have any that i see
<patdk-wk> ~ is from joe
<patdk-wk> .tmp I have no idea
<Dr_Willis> vi also does ~ i think
<Dr_Willis> or can at least
<patdk-wk> never seen vi do it
<patdk-wk> or vim
<Dr_Willis> if you crash in mid editing.. ive seen them
<BUGabundo_remote> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<patdk-wk> heh, I have never had it crash :)
<Dr_Willis> if the system crashes, or X , while you are in the middle of editing a file. It has a recover option
<Dr_Willis> which has saved my backside on many occasion
<patdk-wk> heh, I don't use X and vi at the same time :)
<Dr_Willis> you are a looser then. :P
<patdk-wk> well, I don't use vi on my workstation
<patdk-wk> and I don't use X on my servers :)
<Dr_Willis> I even use vi on my windows machines
 * Dr_Willis ports it to his C64
 * Oxymoron is surprised how powerful bleachbit is :O Wonder if they will add rightclick to trash can as CCleaner have .P
<patdk-wk> heh, I grew up using wordstar
<patdk-wk> so it's all about joe :)
<Dr_Willis> nerdstar
<nooga> vi on c64?
<kushalone> Dr_Willis: Looser?
<Dr_Willis> I have CPM on my C64 - so i imagine vi is there somewhere. :)
<Dr_Willis> been years since i last used C64
<patdk-wk> ya, wordstar on CP/M :)
<Dr_Willis> Good old days
<patdk-wk> 64k ram, who needs more?
<Oxymoron> 2.03 GB crap files :O
<Dr_Willis> console based spread sheets.. 'sc' i think was the name
<Dr_Willis> !info sc
<ubottu> sc (source: sc): Text-based spreadsheet with VI-like keybindings. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.16-2 (lucid), package size 203 kB, installed size 428 kB
<patdk-wk> yep
<Dr_Willis> and its still around :)
<Oxymoron> Whats .DS_store btw?
<Dr_Willis> Oxymoron:  nintindo ds?
<kushalone> I think that's how mac stores the folder view info
<patdk-wk> my first C programming was converting a cp/m C program into dos, was lots of fun
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Haha, no the files on my computer *.DS_Store
<kushalone> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.DS_Store
<Oxymoron> kushalone: Is it bad to remove those files? I want to save folder views I think, if it should be detailed list or not
<kushalone> Hey guys, one quick question. I am having difficulty getting eclipse to add google app engine. I think eclipse is unable to get online. :/
<Oxymoron> Anyone? Is it safe remove .DS_Store files in ubuntu or what info do i loose? I dont understand google result, I want more specific details. And if I can remove it, how do I afterwards setup so the file system doesnt create them again?
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> is the countdown banner already available to use? I saw some mockup few days ago, but I cannot find the js code to pub on my blog..
<gnomefreak> i cant find how to change the splash screen damnit
<coz_> gnomefreak,  xsplash?
<gnomefreak> coz_: i remember being able to change it without installing anything but ill install it and see if that helps
<gnomefreak> coz_: thanks
<coz_> gnomefreak,  no no
<gnomefreak> no?
<coz_> gnomefreak,  xsplash is already installed
<Dr_Willis> ive edited the xsplash ztuff  befor. but any updates may change it back
<coz_> gnomefreak,  I was asking if that is what you want to change
<coz_> gnomefreak, is it the splash screen with the throbber bar
<coz_> or
<coz_> gnomefreak,  the plymouth theme
<gnomefreak> coz_: yes that would be it. only problem is i tried to run it and it crashed
<coz_> gnomefreak,  ok I am a bit confused..you tried to run plymouth?
<gnomefreak> coz_: splash not plymouth
<coz_> gnomefreak,  oh  well on lucid ...plymouth I believe has replaced the xsplash screen
<gnomefreak> coz_: splash screen == when gnome is loasing / after the login screen
<coz_> oh
<gnomefreak> loading even
<coz_> gnomefreak,  mm  I havent used that for quite a few versions  I think Dapper was the last one I used that on
<coz_> gnomefreak,  not sure then
<gnomefreak> coz_: thanks
 * gnomefreak coffee
<Dr_Willis> it used to be .. grub -> xsplash *whichused X* -> GDM -> Xsplash again -> users desktop
<Dr_Willis> I still have /usr/share/images/xsplash on this upgraded box
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  mm let me check on my lucid box
<coz_> yeah same here
<coz_> but plymouth is working here so
<lord_arctic> anyone havaing any luck with Ubuntu on a toshiba a505-s6005 laptop??
<lord_arctic> :::thinks Oxymoron is following me ::::
<Oxymoron> lord_arctic: Huh? :P
<lord_arctic> Oxymoron: nothing, just funny that the 4 channels I have been in 2 of them you foloowed me into
<gnomefreak> oh and as of now there is no way to change plymouth theme
<Oxymoron> lord_arctic: Haha alright _Å
<gnomefreak> hes a stalker ;)
<lord_arctic> gnomefreak: its ok I need a challange in the morning
<Oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: This is interesting, I removed nvidia-current from jockey and activated it and restarted computer but now my resolution went strange and seems that jockey actually have right that nvidia-current is activated but not in use
<mazzen> hi! maybe i'm wrong, but are the icon in evolution for 'marking mail as spam' 'marking mail for delete' invert?
<Oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: THere is not Xorg.conf file at all now
<zim> Hi all am looking to play with the new 10.04 but have a version Q. will the 64bit version work on intel? ubuntu-10.04-beta1-server-amd64.iso or is the amd64 a clue? :)
<DanaG> hmm, kernel-ppa seems to have been abandoned.
<guntbert> zim: amd in this case is only a name - yes it will be ok for you
<gnomefreak> zim: if you have a 64bit proc you can install either 64bit version or 32bit
<zim> many thanks
<zim> both
<Dr_Willis> theres talk of changeint the 'amd64' to be somthing different.
<Dr_Willis> too many people dont realize that its  just a gernic term for '64bit'
<zim> is a crappy e1200 celeron but the specs say it 64bit and its only for testing so should be ok. I think yell if not :)
<Dr_Willis> zim:  if you can use 64bit - you may as well use 64bit
<glance> ia64 is itanic , amd64 the old name for x86_64
<Dr_Willis> someday we will have ARM based machines :)
<zim> kewl many thanks to all for your advice
<DanaG> we already DO have some... beagleboard is a cheap one.
<Dr_Willis> but looks like the PS3 and its PPC cpus are getting the axe by sony/
<Dr_Willis> some.. :) but not common
<glance> Dr_Willis: not by sony, by ibm.
<Dr_Willis> seen predictions that by xmas there will be 50+ arm based 'ipad clones'
<DanaG> oh, and PPC in Powerbooks is a recipe for roasted nuts (horrid pun).
<Dr_Willis> glance:  sony is killing off the install linux on the PS3 feature.
<zim> what will the ps4 be then?
<Dr_Willis> That will eliminate the dozen or so PS3 questionsi see a month I guess in #ubuntu
<glance> Dr_Willis: but that has nothing with ppc or cell to do. its that you can hack there crappy hypervisor from linux.
<Dr_Willis> I mean the Linux on ps3 feature is getting the axe.. of course..
<balas> Dr_Willis, you recommend 64 bit lucid over 32 ?   last i tried, it was just with karmic, and i ended up going back to 32 bit
<BUGabundo_remote> Oxymoron: we haven't had a xorg.conf for 2 cycles now. only need for some nvidia blobs. udev takes care of everything
<Oxymoron> COuld someone with a working *buntu Lucid version paste their source of /etc/X11/xorg.conf by typing "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<Dr_Willis> balas:  ive beenusing 64bit on all my machines for 2+ years with very few issues
<BUGabundo_remote> Oxymoron: talk to Sarvatt or bjsnider about that _bug_
<glance> Dr_Willis: there are more things than the PS3 who runs cell based thingies. eg. QS21, QS22
<Dr_Willis> glance:  but how common are those.. Not very.
<Dr_Willis> then again last time i even tried PPC linux on my mac.. well... it dident work too well
<balas> Dr_Willis, are more things coded with 32bit or 64 bit in mind ?
<glance> how many does anything usefull with linux on there ps3 ?
<Oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: Alright, well my screen resolution doesnt get higher than 1280x1024 and proprietary drivers doesnt load?
<Dr_Willis> balas:  about every new intel/amd cpu out these days is 64bit only one i can think of thats not is the atom.. and im not sure about those
<BUGabundo_remote> Oxymoron: beats me. I'm not an X dev
<balas> Dr_Willis, oh yes i'm sure of that but i mean the applications
<BUGabundo_remote> try your luck at #ubuntu-x
<Oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: Alright, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> glance:  aparently the military and some colleges were using lots of them for some massive computing tasks.
<Dr_Willis> glance:  but i just skimmed the various articals.
<kushalone> glance: rawr!
<Dr_Willis> balas:  ther should be very few issues with compiling sutff for 64bit thse days
<Dr_Willis> balas:  i can think of ONE app i use thats not got 64bit port. :) zsnes.. because its using some sort of assembly code.. but theres other snes emus out.
<glance> Dr_Willis: we have done some research on them but they are pritty unintresting, because they have no future. gpgpu looks much better.
<naught101> I'm getting no wireless networks in nm-applet, knetworkmanager, or iwlist, with the b43 driver, only for the last week or so
<naught101> anyone else having similar problems?
<Dr_Willis> balas:  i think more of an issue is that many apps do not properly support multicpus as good as they should
<Dr_Willis> glance:  that the nvidia-gpu as a helper cpu? seen it mentiuoned.. but not seen any thing that actually used it. (not really looked)
<Dr_Willis> last years new-cool-thing becomes this years.. 'what happened to.....'
<balas> Dr_Willis, do you happen to have a repository for getlibs.deb that is trustworthy ?  i really need amazonmp3 music downloader
<glance> ati or nvidia. its two sides of the same coin, while cell is just another currency.
<Dr_Willis> balas:  checkfor ppa's i guess.
<Dr_Willis> balas:  or use the source.
<balas> guess i could compile getlibs.
<balas> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Seen New laptops that have 2 video cards in them  also (alienware) one for games, one for long battery life. :) be a neat trick to use the high end gpu as a helper processor.
<Dr_Willis> but a year from now - if we are lucky. there will be cheap handy arm based netbooks/ipad-clones running ubuntu
<glance> heard anything on caonical doing proper ubuntu support for arm ?
<balas> you've got nice hopes for the future i'm not terribly impressed with the ipad, and i believe there were some existing tablets that would run on some open source os
<Dr_Willis> i thought it was now an officially supported arch
<Dr_Willis> balas:  yea some exist now. but from what i saw the 'companies' are planning on comming out whith ipad-clones :)  but who knows wht will happen
<Dr_Willis> People may hate the ipad type of machine
<balas> i hope the new ubuntu music store will sell audiobooks.  if they don't it'll be an oversight, seeing as its very difficult to get audiobooks any other way
<glance> looks like your right... http://www.ubuntu.com/news/arm-linux
<balas> seems alot of manufacturing is done with profit in mind, instead of innovation.  re:  the clones.  if you visit a asian ebay site everything there is clones of existing american products, and they're still expensive
<myrl> hi
<Dr_Willis> ive no idea where to even get an arm based machine :) but i imagine   soon i will see them
<gnomefreak> searched -> searched -> searched -> nothing -> smoke -> thought of gnome-splashscreen-manager ;)
<myrl> does 10.04 have a lot of bugs
<myrl> ?
<Dr_Willis> myrl:  not really. from what ive used
<Dr_Willis> myrl:  got it on 3 machines right now.
<gnomefreak> depends on what you have
<myrl> ok
<Dr_Willis> one netbook. 2 desktops
<myrl> thanks
<gnomefreak> packages always have bugs
<Dr_Willis> Havent tried it on the other laptops yet
<balas> i have it crash here and there but last i ran fslint, it didn't crash, so maybe the most recent update made it stable
<Dr_Willis> Computers/programs alwyas have bugs. :)
<DanaG> hmm,. the "kernel-ppa" kernels haven't been updated in a awhile.
 * gnomefreak has a few bugs
<balas> i literally got a windows 7 license just for itunes, i had audiobooks on there, and in the process of trying to remove duplicates, i lost all my purchases
<Dr_Willis> one of themany reasons i dont buy such things from online stores.
<Dr_Willis> well not from any that have drm at least
<balas> i believe i could convert them to be ubuntu friendly
<balas> but itunes is so nazi-ish it makes many duplicates and by default isn't intuitive enough to avoid that problem
<balas> its the selection that i like with the audiobooks
<myrl> what were the main bugs of 10.04 if it has any
<myrl> ?
<balas> i'm not sure where else i'd buy them, and if they'd be as cheap
<Dr_Willis> myrl:  it all depends on what you got and are doing.. I dont have any bugs that make the system unuseable..
<myrl> ok
<Dr_Willis> but theres been updates/breakage/fixs on and off for the last week+
<balas> myrl, good number of bugs, but its functional enough with the latest daily build
<Dr_Willis> thats just how bets are
<myrl> ok
<myrl> thanks
<myrl> do you think you have to back up?
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt.. BACKUP
<myrl> ko
<Dr_Willis> when NOT in doubt.. BACKUP
<myrl> ok
<Dr_Willis> when the moon is full.. BACKUP
<myrl> lol
<balas> i'm using a online backup service called spideroak
<balas> 100GB for $10/mo
<myrl> ok
<balas> its cross platform too
<Dr_Willis> I have redundant stacks of exteranl 1TB usb hard drives... :)
<balas> yes
<Pulsewidth> 10.04 beta 1 netbook remix installer fails on my Dell Mini 10v
<Pulsewidth> Crashes at about 80%
<Pulsewidth> Error reporting also fails, long list of outdated packages
<balas> i have a backup drive too, but there are certain folders i'd like to be able to sync back and forth between the windows 7 box and ubuntu, as i don't believe sound for cmi 8788 would be as good on ubuntu as it is on win7, and i've not been able to get it functional.  i'm intimidated by launchpad.net
<avis> nice to see you again Dr_Willis
<zniavre_> good afternnoon
<zniavre_> what is the new way to generate a plain new xorg.conf file please?
<SEJeff> zniavre_, Xorg -configure
<gnomefreak> using jockey should put the file back to what it should be with the drivers that you are installing
<gnomefreak> there filied my bug now i can restart
<Oxymoron> If someone recently posted a patch to lucid for jockey, how long time will it take it to be uploaded to ppa approxmatly? :)
<kklimonda> depends on avaialibity of builders
<kklimonda> availability
<kklimonda> huh
<kklimonda> Oxymoron: unless you are asking how long does it take for someone to upload a patched package to ppa
<Oxymoron> kklimonda: Approximatly. Sorry, no hard feeling against you or someone but I ********** hate when people says it depend on circumstances ... yes of course it do bbut I want to know what time its about if its one year, one month, one second or one minute. not 1 hour, 2 minutes and 52 seconds :D
<kklimonda> Oxymoron: but it may be as well 10 minutes or 10 hours
<Oxymoron> kklimonda: Yeah, tell me that intervall then ;) :P
<kklimonda> Oxymoron: when package is uploaded to ppa you can check the approximate time on its page
<Oxymoron> kklimonda: How do I check that? :)
<BoondoKlife> Is anyone able to use nautilus to burn a data dvd? Everytime I try it nautilus crashes
<kklimonda> Oxymoron: do you have link to ppa and uploaded package?
<Oxymoron> kklimonda: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/jockey/0.5.8-0ubuntu6
<kklimonda> how is that "ppa"?
<kklimonda> Oxymoron: it should be uploaded soon
<kklimonda> an hour or two probably
<Oxymoron> kklimonda: Alright, that sounds good :) And I have no rush, but would be awesome to test that update and see if my nvidia drivers finally could work and jockey as well :)
<kklimonda> Oxymoron: as it's already built you can download .deb files from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/0.5.8-0ubuntu6/+build/1591174
<Oxymoron> kklimonda: Oh cool :) Thanks
<kushalone> hey guys, how do I get app engine plugin for eclipse on 10.04b? eclipse won't connect to the Internet :/
<yofel> kushalone: it won't connect to the eclipse servers?
<kklimonda> kushalone: don't use eclipse package
<kushalone> so gnome main menu?
<kklimonda> kushalone: well, download eclipse from eclipse.org and not from ubuntu servers
<kushalone> oo. ok so I guess I can remove eclipse from Ubuntu software center
<Oxymoron> kushalone: How do I install a .deb file by temrinal?
<toogreen> Oxymoron, no need to... double-clicking on it should open up gdebi which will let u install it in the GUI
<Oxymoron> toogreen: Yeah, but neither KPAckagekit or GDebi works ...
<toogreen> Oxymoron, oh sorry i misread that:  dpkg -i  package.deb
<Oxymoron> toogreen: Thanks :) Just found it at the same time on google but thanks :)
<toogreen> np, sorry i misread ur question
<tgpraveen12> !info totem
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): A simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 534 kB, installed size 1520 kB
 * maxb raises an eyebrow at nvidia-common depending on fglrx-modaliases
<toogreen> hey all, im upgrading to lucid lynx right now... i have an nvidia 9800gt card... will the upgrade take care of everything smoothly?
<toogreen> cuz i read about nouveau taking over and all... is there any manual config I should be aware of that I will need to do?
<gnomefreak> toogreen: no and yes nouveau is default drivers
<gnomefreak> at least for nvidia
<toogreen> gnomefreak, ok so what will i have to do to make it work then?
<toogreen> gnomefreak, or did you mean "no" by i won't have anything special to do? ;-)
<gnomefreak> toogreen: nothing it does it on its own. if you want 3d you have to install the drivers
<gnomefreak> you will not have to do anything
<toogreen> gnomefreak, through the usual System/Admin/Hardware Drivers?
<gnomefreak> toogreen: yep from 3d drivers
<toogreen> gnomefreak, i mean for the 3d to work
<toogreen> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<gnomefreak> it will than set up compiz for you and xorg config will be set up perfectly
<bencrisford1> Oxymoron: i think that "sudo dpkg -i <packagename>.deb" should work
<gnomefreak> nooga:  problem
<Dr_Willis> assuming it works for your nvidia card. :)
<Oxymoron> bencrisford1: Hehe yeah little bit too late already found it and someone else also posted it here but thanks anyway though :)
<bencrisford1> Oxymoron: ok :)
<toogreen> any1 else here had the bug after an update that splash screen was showing LUBUNTU instead of Ubuntu? Just curious if i'm the only one...
 * Oxymoron worriy about that bleachbit have removed something in Chromium so it doesnt work anymore :(
<Maletor> Did the bug with the CD-Drivers not being found on a USB alternate install (created with unetbootin) ever get fixed? I think it got submitted last night...
<gnomefreak> mrenouf: i dont think so but i dont use it
<gnomefreak> someone the other day was talking about it
<mrenouf> huh?
<gnomefreak> the i dot use it was for anothyer person but i kept typing
<gnomefreak> s/dot/dont
<gnomefreak> i have convos in >3 channels at once
<gnomefreak> at same time
<mrenouf> no worries ;-)
<Lajosward> Ok i am extracting these pdf files from the rar file but they are not showing up afterwards
<Lajosward> Any ideas what i am doing wrong?
<bencrisford1> Lajosward: you doing it from command line?  or gui?
<Lajosward> unrar
<Lajosward> gui'
<bencrisford1> Lajosward: you are definately looking at the same directory for the pdfs, as you extracted them in to?
<bencrisford1> if not then it could be a bug in unrar..
<Dr_Willis> whats the command line you are using?
<Lajosward> yes i am
<Lajosward> and i am just clicking the rar file
<Lajosward> and it opens and shows files
<Lajosward> I choose extract and extract here it extracts a folder but nothing in it
<bencrisford1> Lajosward: unrar is a gui application yes?
<Lajosward> i think so
<bencrisford1> Lajosward: by that i mean not run in terminal
<Lajosward> i downloaded it from the softwarecenter
<Lajosward> nope
<verterok> mvo: hi, I have some problems with update-manager in karmic (tryin to upgrade to lucid). do you have some spare time to give me a hand?
<Lajosward> its Unarchiver for .rar files the free one
<Lajosward> ver i had some problems also i ended up just downloading the lucid and burning a live cd
<jumper_> hi
<Dr_Willis> Err.. Unrar has no gui.. ark is  gui that handles it
<Dr_Willis> if you have the proper rar tools installed
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt. Use the command line.
<Lajosward> so get ark?
<Dr_Willis> unrar -e whatever.rar
<Dr_Willis> ark is installed by default.
<bencrisford> Lajosward: if you are running unrar in gui, you will already have it
<Dr_Willis> If you are getting a gui.. look in its help menus..its proberly is ark
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas use the cli tools mainly
<Dr_Willis> or use the unp command.
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Lajosward> so rightclicking and saying extract here will not help
<red> can't get sound out thru my wine (spotify)
<red> checked configure wine, it said no audio devices in registry and then it selected alsa for me
<jumper_> hi
<mungojerry_> red, does Test Sound button work  when u go to the audio devices screen in Wine configure
<red> nope
<red> i tried to check all the possible devices in the audio panel
<red> every test fails
<red> it worked out of the box on Karmic iirc
<Dr_Willis> if you dont have the unrar tool installed.. it cant unrar them
<Dr_Willis> so try unrar from the cli and see...
<bencrisford> Dr_Willis: he said he was using unrar, so he probably has it installed...?
<Dr_Willis> he said he was using a gui also.. so its hard to tell
<Lajosward> i used the  unrar -e  a+ software.rar and a screen poped up and went away
<Dr_Willis> a screen? unrar has no gui...
<Dr_Willis> the files name is 'a+ softeare.rar' ?
<Lajosward> a terminal screen
<Dr_Willis> if the thing has spaces in the name. use single quotes around it - or rename it to not have spaces..
<Dr_Willis> its unrar e foo.rar
<Dr_Willis> no - :) silly unrar
<mungojerry_> red, maybe someone else can check since i am running under virtualbox without sound configured
<red> mhh
<red> sound works ok in virtualbox windows 7 tho
<red> guess ill try reinstall & reboot
<red> uptime ~5 days and a lot of safe-upgrades in between last boot :)
<mungojerry_> which wine are you running? lucid or the wine repo version?
<Oxymoron> What a, recntly after some updates I got Gnome panel in my KDE? :O
<Lajosward> yes thats the file name
<Lajosward> sorry phaone rang
<Lajosward> phone
<Lajosward> so no - before the e
<Lajosward> did it with no - and still the terminal screen flashed
<Dr_Willis> read wat it says? is there a space in the filename? if so use ' '
<Lajosward> yes a space
<Dr_Willis> spaces = annoying
<Lajosward> should i rename with no space?
<Dr_Willis> or use quotes likei suggested...
<Dr_Willis> if the thing has spaces in the name. use single quotes around it - or rename it to not have spaces..
<Lajosward> renamed ran the code again and still just a flash from terminal and no extraction
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Did you have nything to do with it that Gnome Panel is visible in Kde ?:D
<IdleOne> what happened to my Xchat systray icon? it's broken now
<Dr_Willis> Lajosward:  so whats the exact command you areusing?
<Lajosward> this is putting a hamper on my studying for my a+ certifacations
<Lajosward> lol
<Dr_Willis> Lajosward:  and case is imptant..
<Lajosward> unrar e a+software.rar
<Dr_Willis> use single quotes arount it perhaps
<mungojerry_> red, u still there?
<Dr_Willis> or try getting rid of the + in the name also..
<Dr_Willis> Iforget if + is special in bash or not..
<mungojerry_> red, i enabled sound in my virtualbox cos i'm a nice guy :) i got the message about no aduio device, let me set it up for u etc...but my sound is working after that
<Dr_Willis> also if the thingis password protected.. well.. i dontknow if  unrar supports that or not
<maco> if the free version doesnt, im pretty sure unrar-nonfree does
<Dr_Willis> You can use wine and winrar.exe :)
<Lajosward> no not password protected
<Lajosward> good idea
<Lajosward> lol
<Dr_Willis> then give it a sane name perhaps..   no special chars
<Lajosward> i did
<Lajosward> still nothing
<Lajosward> jsut the quick flash of terminal
<Dr_Willis> You meanits printing MEsSAGES?
<Lajosward> named it asoftware.rar
<Dr_Willis> or what exactly. flash tells me nothing
<Dr_Willis> could be its not even an rar. or some other missnamed archive also
<Lajosward> just a flash no text jsut pops up and goes away
<bencrisford> if its in terminal could you not just scroll up Lajosward?
<Lajosward> no its a rar i know the guy i recived it from
<Dr_Willis> where are you typeing this exactly? use a terminal window.. not the alt-f2 run stuff
<Lajosward> ok
<Lajosward> let me try that
 * Dr_Willis thinks he sees the problem now...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> its running, and getting some error.. then closeing. when you do the alt-f2.. so stop doing the alt-f2 stuff :P
<Lajosward> says bad address now
<Dr_Willis> so 'unrar e foo.rar' says 'badd address' ?
<Lajosward> unrar: invalid archive 'e': Bad address
<Dr_Willis> Thats... weird
<Dr_Willis> try 'file foo.rar' or whateverits called.
<Lajosward> unrar: invalid archive 'file': Bad address
<Lajosward> Usage: unrar [OPTION...] ARCHIVE [FILE...] [DESTINATION]
<Lajosward> Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information
<Lajosward> thats what i am getting
<Dr_Willis> You are using the proper file name?
<Dr_Willis> sounds almost like the archive is bad.
<bencrisford> Dr_Willis: even if he isnt, running unrar e foo.rar as foo.rar doesnt give me bas address
<bencrisford> it just says file not found
<Dr_Willis> bencrisford:  err.. you need to bein the proper directory where the archive is at..
<Dr_Willis> command line basics.
<Dr_Willis> so where is the file at?
<Lajosward> in downloads
<Dr_Willis> and thats proberly p[art of the WHOLE problem then
<Dr_Willis> so 'cd Downloads'  THEN use theunrar commands
<bencrisford> Dr_Willis: i understand that :P, im just saying that even if he hasnt put the correct file/path then it still doesnt explain the error
<bencrisford> because i do not get that error
<Dr_Willis> bencrisford:  its hard to tell what hes doing. :)
<Lajosward> i used this
 * bencrisford thinks maybe he should write a script for Lajosward
<Lajosward> unrar e asoftware.rar
<Lajosward> that was the command line i put in
<bencrisford> Lajosward: what directory (folder) is your .rar archive stored in?
<Lajosward> downloads
<Lajosward> places downloads
<Dr_Willis> Lajosward:  linux tip to remember #1  CASE IS impRantant
<Dr_Willis> Downloads dir is NOT the same as the 'downloads' dir
<bencrisford> is that "Downloads" or "downloads" Lajosward
<Dr_Willis> If its in 'Downloads' then 'cd Downloads' then use the commands to unrar it
<Lajosward> Downlaods
<Dr_Willis> cd Downloads
<Dr_Willis> unrar e whatever.rar
<bencrisford> Lajosward: the Downloads in your home folder?  /home/yourname/Downloads ?
<Lajosward> yay
<Lajosward> but
<Lajosward> all the files failed to extract
<Lajosward> Extracting from /home/rodney/Downloads/asoftware.rar
<Lajosward> Extracting  Troytech - A Plus OS Study Guide 220-201 1st Ed.pdf       Failed
<Lajosward> Extracting  220-222.pdf                                               Failed
<Lajosward> Extracting  220-222SG.pdf                                             Failed
<Lajosward> Extracting  CRAM SESSION A+ SOFTWARE.PDF                              Failed
<Lajosward> Extracting  Test King - A Plus Operating System - Study Guide - 220-222 3.0.pdf Failed
<Lajosward> 5 Failed
<bencrisford> Lajosward: please done copy outputs here!
<Lajosward> orry
<bencrisford> its not good for the channel ;)
<bencrisford> is ok
<Lajosward> sorry
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a bad archive to me
<bencrisford> next time, copy and paste into www.pastebin.com and send us the link
<Lajosward> ok
<Lajosward> ty
<Dr_Willis> which expkains why ark dident work also
<Trewas> maybe he has unrar-free installed, that does not work in any rar make this millennium
<Lajosward> yeah i ahve free
<Lajosward> how much is the nonfree one cost
<Dr_Willis> free as in liceniung.. not cost
<bencrisford> this millennium?  wow, rars are older than i thought
<Dr_Willis> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.b2-1 (lucid), package size 542 kB, installed size 1164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bencrisford> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Lajosward> so uninstall free and go unfree
<Lajosward> nonfree
<bencrisford> thhey are both in the software centre Lajosward
<bencrisford> i think..
<bencrisford> if not, then you can apt-get them
<Lajosward> they are
<mungojerry_> sudo apt-get install unrar    gives me the non-free
<bencrisford> mungojerry_: i have just found that also
<bencrisford> but i think Lajosward got his from software centre
<Lajosward> getting it
<mungojerry_> bencrisford, i see what you mean. i can see how a new user might make that mistake
<Lajosward> jsut used the command line since already had terminal open
<bencrisford> mungojerry_: thats the thing about software centre, its great for new users, but with cli you know exactly what you're getting
<Lajosward> worked
<Lajosward> ty do much
<Lajosward> so even
<mungojerry_> software centre is very slow for me under VM
<Dr_Willis> one of the many reasons to stop using rar. :)
<Lajosward> yeah software center takes way to long to install
<bencrisford> mungojerry_: but you could argue command line takes longer to type out etc...
<mungojerry_> i mean there is a problem with the search. synaptic, and old incranations worked fine
<mungojerry_> hoping it is just my VM
<Lajosward> only if you dont know how to type
<Lajosward> lol
<bencrisford> Lajosward: haha i guess it depends on that
<bencrisford> but it is quicker to click install on a gui than it is to type out sudo apt-get install....
<Lajosward> if your a "find and peck" typer then yeah command line could take awhile
<bencrisford> it is different if you are only using terminal for small things like that though
<bencrisford> but i kind of meant if you have no gui at all
<bencrisford> i had no gui on arch for a week or two
<bencrisford> and everything took alot longer :P
<Dr_Willis> you could type in unrar and it would show you the command toiinstall it :) then cut/paste
<Lajosward> ty for your time
<Lajosward> :)
<bencrisford> Lajosward: no problem ;)
 * bencrisford loves lucid :D.  My printer never worked with jaunty/karmic, or even windows but lucids fine with it :D
 * nick125 has the opposite :(
<nick125> For some reason, in Lucid, my printer prints big black bars between elements in the page.
<bencrisford> nick125: if im completely honest, my printer works far from perfectly under lucid :P
<bencrisford> but windows didnt even find it!
<bencrisford> so im happy :)
<nick125> So it would be like.....a paragraph of text, big black bar, text, black bar...
<bencrisford> hmm, well i have just discovered that it doesnt want to print at all now apart from discusting yellow bars where text should be :(
<bencrisford> but nevermind, lucid beat windows
<bencrisford> thats all i care about
<nick125> bencrisford: It takes me less time to fire up the CUPS web interface and add a printer than it takes just to download printer drivers for Windows.
<bencrisford> nick125: linux+printers=fail but windows+printers=epic fail
<nick125> Well, it depends on the printer.
<bencrisford> yeah
<nick125> If it's an HP, it generally works. If it's whatever piece of junk you could find at WalMart then no.
<bencrisford> and im happy if were better than windows
<bencrisford> windows users complain that their printer doesnt work at all
<bencrisford> well we can print bars
<bencrisford> :)
<nick125> now only if my wireless would work right....
<Oxymoron> Whats status regarding xine library?
<shakall69> hi can someone help me with this error gnome power manager have not been installed corectly for ubuntu lucid; i got that error after an update
<bencrisford> shakall69: are you in lucid now?
<shakall69> nope
<shakall69> i can chroot
<bencrisford> so the installation failed?
<shakall69> im in opensuse
<shakall69> when the loggin screen appears it gives this error
<shakall69> i`ve tried to reinstall gnome-power-manager no use ; same with dpkg -configure -a
<bencrisford> shakall69: by re-install do you mean through apt-get ?
<shakall69> yes
<bencrisford> all i can suggest is downloading the .deb online and using dpkg
<shakall69> ok ty 4 help
<bencrisford> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gnome-power-manager/
<shakall69> i`ll try that
<bencrisford> oopd
<bencrisford> :P they're debian...
<bencrisford> thats what happens when you rush googling
<penguin42> shakall69: What error?
<shakall69> The configuration defaults for Gnome power manager have not been installed corectly. please contact your administrator.
<bencrisford> shakall69: also try installing from the source package
<penguin42> shakall69: Oh wacky
<bencrisford> you can get the source package with apt-get source gnome-power-manager
<bencrisford> shakall69: i have to go, sorry, i hope you get it sorted
<penguin42> bencrisford: He really shouldn't need to deb install or build from source and it's unlikely  thats the problem
<bencrisford> penguin42: i didnt know what else to suggest...
<bencrisford> i should have kept my mouth shut :/
<penguin42> bencrisford: Well you could suggest an exorcism bu tit wouldn't help
<bencrisford> penguin42: but if it was the original package, not the ubuntu one, and he installed from source, surely that would be different?
<bencrisford> anyway bbl
<penguin42> uninstalling the package and reinstalling is reasonable
<penguin42> shakall69: I'd be tempted to try deleting ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-power-manager after making a backup of it
<ccmonster> how do i install sun java6 jdk for lucid?
<Oxymoron> How do I change video output mode in Dragonplayer and Kaffeine?
<ZykoticK9> ccmonster, add the partner repo
<ccmonster> .....
<ccmonster> where is the partner repo?
<om26er> any one with desktopcouch 0.6.3-0ubuntu2 please try to add a new account in gwibber. Its not woring but was working before desktopcouch updated
<ZykoticK9> ccmonster, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<ccmonster> k
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hey all quick question:  I did a apt-get autoremove and it removed dkms.  Should I still have that installed? (i have safely upgraded my packages, no bad dist-upgrades)
<billybigrigger_> anyone having any luck with syncing music with rhythmbox and an ipod touch/iphone? i can get as far as putting music onto my device in rhythmbox, and the ipod touch says syncing....but no music shows up on the ipod when i go to play it...
<billybigrigger_> dkms:
<billybigrigger_>   Installed: (none)
<billybigrigger_>   Candidate: 2.1.1.2-2fakesync1
<billybigrigger_> bcurtiswx_laptop, phased out or something?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> billybigrigger: thats my question.. is that correct?
<billybigrigger_> honestly...no clue
<billybigrigger_> these are the dev cycles i am clueless with...i work solid during the winter months...usually im more active in the summer so....i can't say for sure
 * om26er waits
<bcurtiswx_laptop> om26er: for what?
<billybigrigger_> im guessing for someone to test out a gwibber account...
<om26er> bcurtiswx_laptop, with the new updates to desktopcouch i cannot create a new account
<freaky[t]> hi all. how can i upgrade my current ubuntu to the current beta?
<penguin42> freaky[t]: Run update-manager -d   or do-release-upgrade -d
<bcurtiswx_laptop> om26er: to empathy?
<freaky[t]> penguin42, ok thank you
<om26er> bcurtiswx_laptop, no, its gwibber
<freaky[t]> i got another question. if i upgrade to the new ubuntu beta, will the desktop themes etc. be updated too?
<burner>  freaky[t] yep
<freaky[t]> ok great thank you :D will they automatically be activated?
<penguin42> freaky[t]: So interestingly on one of my machines they were and on the other they weren't - I haven't figured out the difference
<billybigrigger_> well it would depend if your using the default theme at the time of upgrade
<freaky[t]> penguin42,  hm ok. i just dont want to do a fresh install but i want the new ubuntu be installed the way it would look like if it were a new install
<freaky[t]> billybigrigger, i have a custom theme
<freaky[t]> i changed some things
<billybigrigger_> mind you i did a fresh install of beta1 on this laptop yesterday and "human" is no longer....so i don't know if you were using human at upgrade time if it would remove that theme and start with the new default
<billybigrigger_> freaky[t], then your custom theme will still apply afaik
<freaky[t]> ok, what is the new theme called?
<billybigrigger_> ambiance
<balas-> billybigrigger, were the folders still orange ?
<freaky[t]> ok great thank you ;D
<screen-x> I have a desktop machine with no wireless interfaces, but when network manager is dhcping an adderess, I see the wireless symbol, is that expected?
<balas-> screen-x, that sounds odd
<billybigrigger_> ubuntu-mono-dark is the default icon theme
<ZykoticK9> screen-x, it's just the icon - i see the same thing in my VMs (also without wireless obviously)
<screen-x> Also my wired interfaces dont connect automatically, I had to do "edit connections" and create a connection that uses dhcp.
<balas-> screen-x, sometimes dhcp works better if you do dhcp (manual) and simply enter your routers ip address for the dns
<balas-> screen-x, other than that look into /etc/network/interfaces
<screen-x> balas-, thanks, I can configure it, I just wondered if it was a bug that needed reporting, as wired interfaces were connected automatically in previous releases
<balas-> maybe not sure.
<balas-> screen-x, you might have better luck defining a specific ip on your lan
<balas-> as far as connecting automatically
<screen-x> balas-, I could do that, but I would prefer to manage IPs centrally and have network manager call dhcp when a link up is detected. Will have to do some more tests.
<git__> my $DISPLAY is :0.0 ... how can I run a program on another desktop port?
<BluesKaj> screen-x, if you are on wifi, good luck with nm...i didn't have any , quit after 24 hrs and couldn't connect after that...switched to wicd which isn't affected by updates etc so far
<ZykoticK9> Anyone else having to refresh chromium-browser multiple time in order to sign into Google sites (wave,gmail,analytics)?  Doesn't happen with Firefox or even Google Chrome.
<aldin> hi sorry for bother, perhaps i am just another guy asking "when it will be out"? so anyone has info, deadline is as i see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=LucidLynxSchedule
<screen-x> BluesKaj, I've had good experiences with network manager so far, maybe that has left me with high expectations.. Though I did just unplug my network cable, and when I re plugged it in, NM auto DHCPed it.
<aldin> what is going on with lucid's release?
<screen-x> ZykoticK9, I have had that problem with google apps
<screen-x> Sometimes getting strange pages missings bits of css
<foreverubun2> ZykoticK9: version #?
<ZykoticK9> foreverubun2, 5.0.307.11 (39572)
<foreverubun2> ZykoticK9: Try running an update, as I'm not having issues on 42209
<BluesKaj> screen-x, nm works fine with ethernet , but i prefer to use /etc/network/interfaces static IP settings for that
<ZykoticK9> foreverubun2, are you using a PPA?
<foreverubun2> yeah
<foreverubun2> ZykoticK9, are you?
<ZykoticK9> foreverubun2, no i'm using the version for ubuntu's repo
<charlie-tca> aldin: as the schedule shows, it is beta1 now. Release scheduled for end of april
<aldin> charlie-tca: it says 29th, now its 30th?
<aldin> so i wonder was there official information arround
<charlie-tca> It says april 29, this is march 30
<ZykoticK9> lol
<foreverubun2> ZykoticK9, I'm guessing that the ubuntu repo is the equivalent of either the beta or dev chrome channels.
<charlie-tca> I would suggest checking your calendar for the month
<foreverubun2> ZykoticK9, Something's messed up on my end, can you access http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/ /
<foreverubun2> ZykoticK9, no second /
<ZykoticK9> foreverubun2, ya that site opens
<screen-x> foreverubun2, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<foreverubun2> screen-x: my dns just went bad
<screen-x> 8.8.8.8 :)
<foreverubun2> screen-x: yeah, but for some reason or another i'm getting this: http://www.onspeednx.com/nx/search/?d=1&t=0&q=googlechromereleases.blogspot.com
<foreverubun2> I've never heard of onspeednx
<joey__> Question: I recently upgraded from Karmic 9.10 to Lucid 10.04 beta using the update-manager -d command. I was wondering if anybody could tell me how to enable the meMenu after the upgrade
<ZykoticK9> foreverubun2, sure enough the PPA version doesn't have the issue.  Thanks.
<foreverubun2> ZykoticK9, good to know
<trism> foreverubun2: did you install any chrome extensions?
<billybigrigger_> w0hat is the memenu?
<screen-x> foreverubun2, scary. I wonder who's intercepting your dns :-/
<foreverubun2> trism: only proxy switchy, but I just disabled it
<joey__> the meMenu is the new lucid indicator applet. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu
<joey__> anybody know how to enable it after an upgrade?
<foreverubun2> screen-x: the scarier part is that I'm running on a friendly network that I own and set up
<screen-x> foreverubun2, do you use resolvers from your provider, or do you run local recursive resolvers?
<foreverubun2> screen-x: provider, I think
<foreverubun2> screen-x, it's charter communications
<BluesKaj> joey__, alt+f2 , MeMenu
<trism> foreverubun2: yeah, that was the extension I was getting hits about for the redirection to onspeednx.com
<foreverubun2> ok... restarting chromium and uninstalling
<joey__> BluesKaj: that doesn't work for me, it just says command not found
<joey__> the indicator-me package is installed for me
<mrenouf> If you make a package for a service, which includes init scripts, does it get restarted automatically after an upgrade, or do I need to manually add a restart to postinst?
<foreverubun2> trism: uninstalled it and still getting onspeednx... that's not good is it?
<mrenouf> oops, sorry, meant to ask in #ubuntu, but answer if you can ;-) tnx
<om26er> joey__, open terminal type indicator-me
<BluesKaj> joey__, not in the terminal , in the run command
<om26er> joey__, first you should have indicator-applet-session in the panel
<om26er> well if you have indicator-applet-session in the panel you should have memenu
<rweait> Mar 30 12:31:29 tile rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<trism> foreverubun2: the post I found said to first disable the current proxy (deleting the proxy host) then uninstalling switchy fixed it for them, maybe check chromium's proxy settings?
<rweait> no /dev/xconsole exists
<rweait> this is a new error.  Didn't see it last week.
<foreverubun2> trism: uninstalled switchy, checking proxy settings
<joey__> omer26er: okay, I've got indicator applet session started, does that start the meMenu?
<foreverubun2> trism: proxy settings are directly to internet
<foreverubun2> trism: page is gone; thank's for the help!
<screen-x> foreverubun2, so it was a bad chrome(ium) extension?
<trism> foreverubun2: excellent, you're welcome
<foreverubun2> screen-x, yeah
 * screen-x mentally blacklists switchy
<joli> Hello guys
<foreverubun2> screen-x: not bad just didn't know about the redirection, asking the dev's to make it more obvious
<maco> joli: you probably have lubuntu-plymouth-theme  installed
<joli> yes I have
<joli> but how can it be instaled?
<maco> joli: did you used to have lubuntu/lxde installed?
<joli> if I dont't have lxde
<maco> neither lxde nor the splash screen depends on the other
<joli> maco: no, never. thats the trouble here
<joli> as far i can remember i neever instaled it
<maco> oooh apt-cache says that plymouth itself depends on it
<joli> It apeared to me in the last regular updates of ubuntu
<joli> sometimes i just do sudo apt-get update / upgrade
<maco> hrmm thats not right....
<joli> sometimes i use the update graphical tools
<maco> im not sure why it got installed. "apt-cache rdepends lubuntu-plymouth-theme" says plymouth depends on it but "apt-cache show plymouth" says it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> More lubuntians :D
<joli> I can happly remove it, and move along. Should I fill some bug report?
<joli> ActionParsnip: I'm not the only one with that trouble?
<maco> joli: i think ActionParsnip isnt understanding
<joli> this seems like a markting strategy from the lubuntu team :)
<joli> *marketing
<maco> joli: yeah file it and attach your /var/log/apt/term.log
<joli> maco: ok
<afv> hi, anyone using evince (document viewer) noticed that in the documents instead a bullet (•) there's an infinity symbol (∞)?
<ActionParsnip> Joli: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> Afv: still serves the purpose I guess...
<texas319> hey all
<ActionParsnip> Texasguy319: ati in lucid doesn't work too well as their driver doesn't support the xorg version it comes with
<texas319> got a question.... in U9 my video was dual view and the walpaper faded nice and smooth... in U10 Beta 1 walapaer doesnt span and is very sluggis and choppin in between transitions
<texas319> wouuld that account for the sluggo?
<ActionParsnip> Texas319: you are using the open driver that's why
<ZykoticK9> texas319, see bug #494699 for details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<texas319> so am I out of luck? w/ U10
<skyjumper> trying to get rid of these annoying gnome-panel tooltips, but i don't know the window class of them
<skyjumper> and xwininfo doesn't work on tooltips
<skyjumper> anyone know how to get a window name/class for a tooltip?
<texas319> ATI radeon X600 has been my work hourse viedo card as of late with dual screen
<ActionParsnip> Texas319: until ati get up to date, yes. Nvidia runs fine
<texas319> no nvidias on hand  as of now
<ed4> hello, what about the broadcom wireless cards driver prob ?
<texas319> so as far as my desktop goes i will be subject to Ubuntu 9 until Ati releases
<ed4> i mean i have problem with live usb with this kind of card on laptop
<ActionParsnip> Texas319: 9.10 is a solid release and is supported way into 2011 so you will be fine
<texas319> so okay. I have never stuck with Ubuntu longer than a year so i havent done upgrading before.... if i stick with U9 till Ati steps up support is it a preety cut and dry upgrade process
<ActionParsnip> Just avoid ati, much easier
<texas319> kinda hard with my thinkpad it also has ATI
<jaysonsantos> Hi guys, I can't find out where me-menu is, I tried to remove and and again indicator applet, is that right ?
<texas319> dual screen worked out the box
<texas319> everything is crisp and clear
<texas319> just a little sluggish when setting wall papers
<Lajosward> Jumping in the middle of this convo... does lucid not support ati video cards?
<nick125> Lajosward: It kind of does.
<nick125> Lajosward: The problem is that only certain cards are supported by the open source driver, etc.
<penguin42> Lajosward: The free driver works on them, the commercial driver isn't there yet
<penguin42> Yeh free doesn't work on the hd5xxx series
<nick125> (Note: I haven't bought an ATI graphics card since...uh...the ATI All-in-Wonder Pro, PCI edition)
<Lajosward> cause the box i am working on now the pci-e slot is out so ordering a new mobo tomorrow and i have a 4class card
 * penguin42 is running an HD4350 on the free drivers
<ed4> do you know about issues with fit-pc2 ? (mini pc based on gma500)
<Lajosward> thats what i have
<Ian_Corne> 4870 on free drivers here
<Lajosward> 4350
<penguin42> Lajosward: Works a treat - although I'm running hte xorg-edgers bleeding edge stuff
<Lajosward> \so i should be ok
<penguin42> Lajosward: Yeh
<cwillu_at_work> can somebody verify if /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-ubuntuone.md5sums exists?
<nick125> penguin42: Spilling a little blood in the name of science, eh? ;)
<penguin42> Lajosward: Google-earth is fine, meshlab pretty funky, I don't do compiz
<penguin42> nick125: Heck yes; actually I've been running this on the free drivers since I got the machine in December and I think I needed them then, bu tI suspect I don't now
<herbert> tried to update to 10.4 but Xorg switched the buttons on top windows from right side to left (min, full, exit)
<Lajosward> yeah my ccsm is acting up on the workstation frount
<Lajosward> i can only have 2 workstations
<cwillu_at_work> herbert, recent update to the appearances dialog offers to switch them back when you change themes
<Lajosward> setting above 2 and it resets back to 2 each time
<cwillu_at_work> herbert, nothing at all to do with xorg though
<git__> anyone here work with "Show Mouse" in Compiz?  I want to know if there's a simple circle for "Show Mouse" effect
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, can you do me a favour on a lucid machine?
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Sure
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, what's the output of "ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-ubuntuone.md5sums"?
<penguin42> well, assuming it's legal and doesn't involve hacksaws
<cwillu_at_work> ls -lh rather
<cwillu_at_work> well, only one hacksaw
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 401 2010-03-24 23:24 /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-ubuntuone.md5sums
<cwillu_at_work> ah, goodie
<cwillu_at_work> GOTCHYA
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Hmm - that's on this machine, but not on my other
<Lajosward> or soldering irons
<cwillu_at_work> (that file came up ENOENT on an strace of dpkg during its installation)
<Lajosward> lol
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, your other one may or may not have it installed
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: They're both upgrades from Karmic, the one that does have it was only upgraded recently (post beta) the one that doesn't was upgraded during early alpha
<Lajosward> Having to remember to update everyday
<Lajosward> 73
<Lajosward> files today
<ActionParsnip> Lajosward: cron it ;)
<git__> I'm still waiting for suspend/resume and X-Record extension to work on Lucid
<Lajosward> is there another way to cube your workstations without ccsm
<Bittarman> any way to get the equiv. of vbeinfo once your booted?
<avar> Could someone give me a default 10.04 /etc/rsyslog.conf? I accidentally nuked mine
<herbert> the other problem I ran into was the Video Driver wouldn't load nvidia 96
<bjsnider> nvidia 96 probably doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Avar: http://pastebin.com/byuVaeSn
<avar> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Avar: before playing with conf files backup the original with a simple cp command, you can then roll back
<ActionParsnip> Avar: sudo cp /etc/syslog.conf /etc/syslog.conf_old ,is all it takes
<ripps> Almost everything in my Application/System menus is missing, what the hell is going on?
<ActionParsnip> Ripps: run alacarte, it may give clues
<ZykoticK9> ripps, by default i don't think there is anything in that menu
<ripps> ActionParsnip: everything is missing there too
<avar> ActionParsnip: In this case there's no need. I accidentally deleted it earlier. Usually I'm not this dumb though, I keep my /etc in git. I was just setting it up in git from another machine (with a debian /etc/rsyslog.conf) and deleted it during merging..
<ActionParsnip> Ripps: that's all I got. I use lxde
<ActionParsnip> Avar: d'oh oh well :)
<ZykoticK9> ripps, on a default install (just checked in a VM) that menu doesn't even appear
<ripps> ActionParsnip: what package is the application menu associated with? So I know what package to ubuntu-bug
<jibadeeha> the icon buttons being on the left is starting to make sense to me now i have seen this mock up http://platinrabe.deviantart.com/art/Additional-Buttons-Mockup-158925745
<ripps> ZykoticK9: that doesn't explain why they suddenly disappeared after running an update, I've been using Lucid since Alpha1
<rweait> Lucid didn't say this last week but does now: rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole'
<ZykoticK9> ripps, don't know then... it's certainly populated on my system
<ActionParsnip> Ripps: erm not sure really. Sorry
<Maletor> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.4 from the alternate USB. However, when I get to the installer and I select, no I would not like to find cd-drivers, Ubuntu complains hardcore and disallows me to continue the installation throwing a fatal error.
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey dear charlie-tca
<mfraz74> just done an update on UNR and now I have 2 battery indicators
<Maletor> evening BUGabundo: i was on here talking to someone about it last night, I made the alternate USB from unetbootin, should I try creating it from the ubuntu usb creator?
<BUGabundo> Maletor: ?
<BUGabundo> AFAIK usb-creator only does Live CDs
<BUGabundo> so who was the guy asking about gm-notify?
<BUGabundo> aboserv something ?
<Maletor> USB Creator will not create an alternate install USB?
<BUGabundo> don't think so
<Maletor> Well, how can I boot the alternate USB?
<mfraz74> is it safe to remove one of the battery indicators?
<BUGabundo> mfraz74: AFAIK yes
<Maletor> err. I can boot it, but it throws a fatal error upon failing to get cd drivers when i don't even have a cd drive
<BUGabundo> you should still get alerts of critical levels
<BUGabundo> Maletor: beats me
<BUGabundo> maybe with unetbootin ?
<holstein> ive had the same error with unetbootin Maletor
<Maletor> holstein: what's the solution holstein? boot into live cd and use usb creator to create alternate usb?
<holstein> i have a USB external drive
<mfraz74> oh, doesn't look like i can
<holstein> CD/DVD
<holstein> SO i just used that, and stopped looking for a solution for the non-live install CD's
<Maletor> I don't have CD/DVD.
<Maletor> drive, and I need alternate for mdadm/lvm2
<BUGabundo> FYI
<BUGabundo> The following packages are BROKEN:
<BUGabundo>   capplets-data gnome-panel libplasma3
<BUGabundo> Maletor: do you have a GOOD internet link ?
<Maletor> it's decent ---- why?
<BUGabundo> Maletor: netboot.me
<BUGabundo> put that on the USB stick, boot from it, change the image to daily or daily live lucid
<BUGabundo> and start from that
<BUGabundo> I know it works, I've done it a few time on my laptop
<BUGabundo> you will need a ethernet cable of course
<Maletor> BUGabundo: does it have the alternate cd?
<BUGabundo> Maletor: ping me if you need any help with it
<BUGabundo> Maletor: LIVE is the alternate
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> sorry
<holstein> w00t BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> DAILY is the alternate
<BUGabundo> and daily live is the Desktop
<BUGabundo> holstein: ??
<holstein> good idea.. netboot.me FTW
<Damascene> holstein, are you using netbook edtion?
<holstein> Damascene: no
<holstein> just plain vanilla
<Damascene> I heard this word before
<BUGabundo> which one?
<BUGabundo> BKO and NBM?
<BUGabundo> boot.kernel.org and netboot.me
<pitwalker> Maletor: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<BUGabundo> very light boot (1MB)
<holstein> BUGabundo mentioned them in here a couple weeks ago
<BUGabundo> pitwalker: already told him that
<Maletor> pitwalker: that's the source of the problem
<holstein> i checked them both out, and like them
<BUGabundo> holstein: this should be the 4th time
<holstein> hehe
<pitwalker> Maletor: I install a Lucid with unetbootined pendrive's fat32
<Maletor> did you use alternate
 * Maletor doesn't think so......
<holstein> pitwalker: the alternate?
 * BUGabundo runs computer janitor
<holstein> pitwalker: the text-based looking installer
<BUGabundo> Maletor: question: why do you insist on the alternate???
<holstein> ?
<pitwalker> Maletor: to another pendrive, and works with manual edit of the grubs kernel entry's root parameter
<Maletor> I need it for mdadm and lvm2
<BUGabundo> ahh
<Maletor> It is an absolute necessity
<BUGabundo> right
<pitwalker> Maletor: i use the netinstall tiny size image, because not contain unfamiliar file names with FAT32
<BUGabundo> WOW
<BUGabundo> janitor looks AWFUL
<Maletor> I have a blank usb and the desktop live so i will try to install ubuntu alternate from live cd
<Maletor> if that doesn't work i will use netboot.me although i don't see the DAILY package of ubuntu
<BUGabundo> Maletor: Desktop may not provide the tools or installer you need
<BUGabundo> Maletor: it doesn't have it
<Maletor> BUGabundo: it will have usb creator
<BUGabundo> that's why I said you need to edit it
<BUGabundo> Maletor: again, AFAIK usbcreator DOESNOT support alternate iamge
<BUGabundo> I could be wrong
<pitwalker> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/lucid/
<Maletor> What do you mean doesn't support all it does is add syslinux to it...
<pitwalker> unetbootin uses syslinux
<BUGabundo> hey if you are sure
<Maletor> and maybe some other things ... to make sure it doesn't look for cd drivers for example
<BUGabundo> go for it
<pitwalker> unetbootin extract files from the iso
<mfraz74> one of the battery indicators is part of indicator applet and i've no idea about the other one as it doesn't seem to accept right clicks
<mfraz74> can't seem to add or remove anything from the panel as the options are faded out
<claptrap> Ok, so for some reason, whenever I highlight a URL anywhere (Chrome, Firefox, Smuxi, gedit) it opens a little right-click style menu with some choices for a browser to open it in. How can I disable this"?
<penguin42> it's bringing up the menu just by highlighting it?
<steven_> I've just updated my nvidia with the package manager and now I'm getting a display not found X error
<claptrap> penguin42: Yeah.
<claptrap> Annoying because in Chrome, for example, I highlight my URL and then start typing to type over it; however, since the menu is open, if I hit, say "O", the URL opens in Opera.
<claptrap> Oh, Google FINALLY found something for me.
<BUGabundo> claptrap: what WM?
<claptrap> BUGabundo: Turns out an applet in cairo-dock was doing it.
<BUGabundo> DOH
<claptrap> BUGabundo: Clipper, to be precise.
<Maletor> So neither solution worked BUGabundo
<Maletor> This is pretty annoying. Why does ubuntu alternate throw a fatal error upon not finding CD drivers!
<Maletor> I am on a USB!
<mfraz74> would i file a bug against gnome-panel or the indicator applet?
<Maletor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/552022
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552022 in debian-installer "not finding cd drivers throws fatal error even though using USB" [Undecided,New]
<sayers> I'm having X give me a fatal server error : no screens found. I've ran nvidia-xconfig and that hasn't fixed it.
<BUGabundo_WC> eeewwww
<BUGabundo_WC> anyone here with a laptop and multimedia keys to turn the screen of?
<BUGabundo_WC> confirm me this:
<BUGabundo_WC> do you need to press it twice to work?
<holstein> BUGabundo_WC: not off
<holstein> but the brightness works
<holstein> one press
<BUGabundo_WC> holstein: yeah all my other keys work
<BUGabundo_WC> but to turn the LCD lamp off I *always* need to press it twice
<holstein> strange
<sayers> Does anyone have a clue in fixing a no screen found x error
<claptrap> sayers: http://superuser.com/questions/63759/no-gui-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-9-10-boots-to-command-line
<BUGabundo_WC> claptrap: please keep lucid info on official channels! 3rd party are usually very missinformed and badly updated
<claptrap> BUGabundo_WC: That's what Google turns up; something to try is better than nothing at all, especially when nobody else is offering anything.
<bjsnider> claptrap, actually doing nothing at all is usually best
<claptrap> I'll keep that in mind the next time I see someone not getting any help. /=
<deanus> Cant connect to wifi anymore..  Just tries and tries and then gives the ssid/password box again, and again.. worked fine before, and works fine in karmic..
<dupondje> what tool gives the popup thats power is to low, and needs to shutdown ?
<charlie-tca> dupondje: gnome-power-manager ?
<Ahren_The_Magus> Fascinating...Lucid won't install on my laptop directly, no matter what I do, but it seems to be installing just fine within a session of VirtualBox.  Is it possible to copy the install from within VirtualBox once it's installed, and port it out as an ISO to install manually onto a matching partition I have sitting on my hard drive that is going unused?
<Jaymac> I've got dependency hell - no gnome-panel :(
<Jaymac> plus most of ubuntu-desktop uninstalled itself
<yofel> Jaymac: we're just updating from gnome-2.29 to 2.30, please don't update right now
<yofel> it *will* break
<Jaymac> yofel, I got caught out... not too worried
<Jaymac> yofel, i guess everything should be up in a few hours?
<rww> this is why you don't do partial/dist-upgrades ;P
<yofel> Jaymac: more like tomorrow or so
<Jaymac> rww, nah, I was stupid and ran a bash shortcut with an assume-yes flag
<Jaymac> bash shortcut upgrade*
<Jaymac> serious brain lapse :)
<billybigrigger_> yofel, maybe someone should throw that in the topic
<billybigrigger_> the whole gnome merging and DO  NOT update bit
<yofel> hm
<yofel> crimsun: ping?
<billybigrigger_> yofel, btw...hello :P
<yofel> hi to you too billybigrigger_ :D
<Jaymac> yofel, thanks for info... will check back later tonight and again tomorrow am
<rww> yofel: There are quite a few people in #ubuntu-ops that could help with topic changes, too.
<yofel> rww: if you know them ok, I don't really want to summon all ops for this
<rww> They won't mind. I'll go poke them for you :)
<yofel> thx :)
<Ahren_The_Magus> Repeating my question: ﻿Is it possible to copy the (apparently installing just fine Lucid) install from within VirtualBox once it's finished installed, and port it out as an ISO to install manually onto a matching partition I have sitting on my hard drive that is going unused (since Lucid seems incapable of installing in the usual manner on my laptop?
<boredomist> Hey guys, hopefully simple question: I set visual effects to extra via Appearance Preferences, but everytime I log in after, it reverts to "none". Don't really know what other info to provide besides that, but suggestions?
<yofel> Ahren_The_Magus: don't think so, where does the install fail?
<billybigrigger_> Ahren_The_Magus, your going to need the exact same hardware as your vm
<billybigrigger_> kind of seems impossible to me
<Oxymoron> yofel: Just have to say, but you know my video problem it still doesnt work :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: kde, xserver, nvidia, xine, mplayer, gstreamer, compiz is tested and removed ~/.kde as well and still didnt work :P COuld be some kind of bug, I saw a bug with Cairo dock conflicts with QT and all mutimedia players is affected but VLC has posted a patch, other apps have not.
<yofel> heh
<Ahren_The_Magus> yofel: I cannot recall off the top of my head, tried to install Beta 1 the day it came out, and I was so frustrated with it that I gave up.
<freaky[t]> after upgrading to the beta version the gui login hangs. if i press enter it doesnt show the password prompt. instead it shows the same screen again ...
<Ahren_The_Magus> billybigrigger_: Ouch...ok, and it can't adjust after the fact to the new hardware?
<billybigrigger_> Ahren_The_Magus, well i just installed the beta1 cd yesterday...no hiccups here
<billybigrigger_> Ahren_The_Magus, what sort of install problems did you encounter?
<billybigrigger_> i can assure you that you DONT want to take the route your thinking of
<yofel> Ahren_The_Magus: much has been fixed (and broken again) since then, try a daily image or beta2 (comes out in ~1week)
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> seems like KDE updates will be broken too, they're uploading 4.4.2
<Oxymoron> yofel: Haha lol :D
<bjsnider> is the ubuntu font done yet?
<billybigrigger_> is there still no way to use flash without ndiswrapper?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Ubuntu font? :P
<rww> ubottu: flash64 | billybigrigger_
<ubottu> billybigrigger_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<penguin42> billybigrigger_: You mean nspluginwrapper
<penguin42> but as ubottu/rww  says - you don't need it any more
<rww> thankfully
<rww> nspluginwrapper and I aren't friends :(
<billybigrigger_> jeez
<billybigrigger_> someone around here is still suggesting it
<c001os> hi
<c001os> i have a question
<c001os> how can i set up in lucid to show text during boot?
<billybigrigger_> just ask away bud, no need to ask to ask
<c001os> :)
<c001os> ok
<joli> c001os: You can remove the option in grub
<c001os> it is the quiet option?:
<yofel> c001os: edit /etc/default/grub and remove 'quiet splash' and run update-grub after that
<joli> the splash
<c001os> thx a lot
<c001os> i will do that
<c001os> i have noticed that sometimes when i start my lucid system the evolution-alarm cause 100% cpu usage
<c001os> somebody has expereience about that?
<kklimonda> c001os: it may be related to gnome-keyring, hard to tell without stacktrace
<Oxymoron> c001os: I have noticed sometimes that CPU goes like superhigh sometimes but not by evolution-alarm I think.
<c001os> evolution-alarm-notyfi
<c001os> aha
<c001os> the i will digg in launchpad
<c001os> thx for the infos
<c001os> good night boys
<dooglus> I keep getting "mount error(111): Connection refused" when attempting to smbmount a directory shared by another ubuntu 10.04 server here
<dooglus> it worked until yesterday
<Gaming4JC> Hey guys, I want to know where I can beg, grovel, and plea for an utmost important package to be included on the Lucid Live CD.  ^^
<dooglus> Gaming4JC: anywhere you like.  won't make any difference though
<Gaming4JC> I know... who besides the MOTU are the masterminds behind not including packages?
<Gaming4JC> :P
<rww> Gaming4JC: you realize that feature freeze was a while ago, yes?
<Gaming4JC> hmm no I missed out on that I'm afraid.
<yofel> !schedule | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> Gaming4JC, and what is this "utmost important package"?
<kklimonda> Gaming4JC: what package are you talking about?
<Gaming4JC> gnome-ppp, and if not gnome-ppp at VERY least PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE include "wvdial" this is just so I can connect.
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Gaming4JC> 93million americans, including myself, still use dial-up.
<yofel> I would agree on wvdial actually...
<kklimonda> heh
<Gaming4JC> Most distros come with wvdial, I've no idea why ubuntu doesn't.
<Gaming4JC> How do you expect people who have dial-up to get online seriously? Without borrowing a windows box and going on a packages.ubuntu.com dependency hunt. :D
<Gaming4JC> lolz
<kklimonda> Gaming4JC: it's the same with all the people who are using various dsl
 * Gaming4JC would think it logical that a mere 500kb be added to the livecd to resolve the issue...
<yofel> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20814/ has been there for a while...
 * rww ponders "pppubuntu"
<kklimonda> there is ppp though so you can use it ;)
<Gaming4JC> I also submitted several other requests myself on brainstorm, doesn't seem to help though as each new release simply ignores it.
<Gaming4JC> and ppp is nearly impossible to use
<Gaming4JC> wvdial at least makes it human readable. :P
<kklimonda> it has been removed from CD at some point
<Gaming4JC> gnome-ppp makes it "Linux for Human Beings" but I kinda doubt "anyone other than cavemen use dial-up" anymore anyway. ;)
<billybigrigger_> anyone here familiar with ruby? how do i run a ruby script? .rb
<Gaming4JC> yah and it was soooo lame, seems to have occured at Hardy Heron
<Gaming4JC> the gnome-network-manager used to support dial-up very much like gnome-ppp
<arand> Gaming4JC: brainstorm... file feature requests as bug reports on launchpad instead, or discuss om mailing list.
<kklimonda> Gaming4JC: it's not really developed anyway from what I can tell
<Gaming4JC> then they ditched it and dropped all dependencies for an epic fail.
<kklimonda> neither it is maintained
<kklimonda> well, there has been a 1.61 release at some point but the package has been abandoned 2 years ago by debian developer
<deegen> billybigrigger_: Does "ruby [scriptname]" do anything?
<yofel> arand: there is a whishlist bug about including wvdial...
<billybigrigger_> sudo: ./flashpolicyd.rb: command not found
<billybigrigger_> flashpolicyd.rb exists
<deegen> ruby flashpolicyd.rb
<arand> yofel: ah, fair enough, Gaming4JC: then make sure to push for a blueprint for inclusion in Lucid+1 ;)
<Gaming4JC> arand: Thanks for the tip. :D
<Gaming4JC> arand: Just file it as a bug in package wvdial right?
<yofel> bug 400573, I'm clueless though where we have to forward that to though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400573 in wvdial "[include in live-cd] wvdial (1.60.1+nmu2)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400573
<Gaming4JC> Hmm... don't suppose I need to put it in the database then
<Gaming4JC> just get some one to look at it since it's already requested
<Gaming4JC> lol
<kklimonda> Gaming4JC: you should ask first why has it been dropped from the cd
<Gaming4JC> Where would I ask that? #ubuntu-motu?
<kklimonda> try on #ubuntu-devel
<Gaming4JC> k
<bsmith093> what packages do i need to install to enabke bluetooth sharing
<bsmith093> i hsve a usb bluetooth adapter plugged in
<bsmith093> but it says i need to install some packages to use bluetooth sharing service
<crimsun> yofel: yes?
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet. | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 1 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<cryingfreeman> In Lucid, the version of chpasswd does not support the '--encrypted' switch anymore. Is there any other way to use an already-encrypted-password from the command line as in 'echo "demo:$DEMOPW" | chpasswd --encrypted' ?
<yofel> crimsun: thanks
 * penguin42 assumes there is no real change from the pre-release stuff currently in lucid anyway
<pitwalker> nobody surprised when this occured: https://launchpad.net/bugs/360378
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 360378 in linux "Gave up waiting for root device after upgrade then busybox console" [High,Confirmed]
<pitwalker> good night
<EvilEpoch> Hello all
<EvilEpoch> I m having a problem in gnome where the window options  min , max , close show up on the left side of the window
<EvilEpoch> I think I read something about this being a bug but I couldn't find the link
<EvilEpoch> again at least...
<rww> ubottu: currentissues | EvilEpoch
<ubottu> EvilEpoch: The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<EvilEpoch> haha
<EvilEpoch> well, having it on the left side is a horrible idea!
<danopia> ohi
<penguin42> heck, they've had a lot of feedback....
<danopia> i tried upgrading a wubi ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and it said it "could not calculate the upgrade" in the "setting new software channels" step, after it does something abuot the package manager and uses a bit of CPU. is this common?
<danopia> does it have to do with "don't upgrade yet" in the topic
<rww> danopia: yes
<EvilEpoch> I like the authors personal preference of having the close on the right and the min max on the left
<EvilEpoch> that'd be better imo
<lullabud> i am rather amazed at how much backlash that left-side switch is getting.
<BUGabundo_sofa> lullabud: why?
<EvilEpoch> I thought it was some weird bug
<lullabud> a lot of gnome themes have had left-side buttons
<BUGabundo_sofa> all past UI changes got them too
<lullabud> i remember back in RH 5.x there were tons of left-side themes
<EvilEpoch> the first time I saw it
<BUGabundo_sofa> Update Manager
<BUGabundo_sofa> notify-OSD
<EvilEpoch> only OS X has it on the left, while I use OS X a lot
<EvilEpoch> I got used to Gnome having it on the right
<BUGabundo_sofa> GDM
<BUGabundo_sofa> ohh so many
<BUGabundo_sofa> EvilEpoch: the good thing: you can change it
<EvilEpoch> yeah thats another thing, where do you change it
<EvilEpoch> I've been looking and there was no super obvious place to change it
<rww> gconf-editor >.>
 * rww doesn't have the instructions handy
<lullabud> i think they should move it back to the right.  an OS should be usable to the majority out of the box, and it sounds to me like the majority wants it on the right.
<lullabud> still, it was alarming how big of an issue it was.
<lullabud> is
<rww> lullabud: sabdfl contentds that design isn't a democracy
<rww> contends **
<lullabud> rww: i agree, design is not a democracy, otherwise brilliant design ideas wouldn't have the "huh... i wonder why i never thought of that" reaction.
<rww> I tend to use window managers that don't have title bars, so... ;)
<lullabud> rww: oh come on, tell me you don't just *love* the toolbars here - http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/X11/kde-apps/themes/ktheme_wasp_big.jpg
<lullabud> holy hell we've come a long way...
<danopia> <lullabud> a lot of gnome themes have had left-side buttons
<danopia> i remember xfce let you reorganize them yourself
<lullabud> makes sense
<rww> danopia: xfce and kde both do. gnome doesn't have that tool.
<danopia> so when shuold the upgrade work
<avis> i wish to be free from the plague that is itunes.  crimsun was trying to help me earlier he told me to do a couple things, all the details for my CMI8788 card is in this pastebin  http://pastebin.com/DT5v7nAq
<penguin42> hey if it's an audio problem I defer to crimsun
<avis> thank you
<avis> hopefully he'll see i came back.  i took the card out of that dreaded windows 7 box.
<Lamo> i just wanted to say this new mofo boots insanely fast! I can reboot my crappy laptop in what seems like around 3 mins! Cant wait to install it on my desktop which has a SSD.
<avis> have those come down in price significantly ?
<avis> sure would be nice to find a small cheap one that i can put swap and / on.
<ZykoticK9> avis, putting swap on an SSD will certainly shorten it's life expectancy greatly
 * penguin42 went the other way and just bought a 1TB disc and installed linux on the 1st 10% to keep the seek times low
<Lamo> i got my 32GB SSD for $130USD
<Lamo> then i use a 500GB slave for media
<avis> ZykoticK9, so something that would hold / would be good, if you have a larger hard drive for data ?
<avis> i guess a 15gb ssd would work
<ZykoticK9> avis, you can certainly put swap onto an SSD if you wish - just realize the SSD have a limited number of writes before the drive is dead - and swap gets lots of writes and therefore will wear the drive out quickly
<avis> right now that i know that i wont do that much.  but i think just putting / on it would be great, and /home on my normal drive
<Lamo> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609331 this one
<BUGabundo_sofa> who needs swaps these days?
<BUGabundo_sofa> I got 4 and 8 GB of RAM
<lullabud> avis: given that RAM is cheaper than SSD, you might as well buy more RAM and "swap" to that... that is, don't swap.  assuming your hardware supports the expansion size.
<lullabud> unless you need like 100gb of swap.
<swoody> or you could setup swap in tmpfs (ramdisk) ;)
<avis> i have 4gb of ram
<lullabud> avis: what's your max?
<avis> maybe 8
<avis> i'm not a memory hungry user, but if it would speed things up ?
<lullabud> avis: swap definitely will slow things down.
<avis> so i could go for 8gb and then not have swap.  makes sense
<penguin42> a little swap can be good; it lets the OS swap out stuff you just aren't using to use that last drop of RAM for useful stuff
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-31
<joli> avis: if u need speed above all, just put your entire system on RAM
<avis> i've only got 4gb
<avis> at the moment
<avis> the 8gb to avoid swapping sounds good, if swap does indeed slow things down
<penguin42> 8GB is very pleasent
<penguin42> you can do truly crazy things and still not run out
<joli> of course it slows things down...swaping is just mapping on the disk things that can't go into RAM because RAM is full
<avis> well if swap does slow things down that much, it be worth looking into
<ddecator_> i only have 3gb =(
<joli> I have 1,5 GB
<joli> enough for my personal use
<yofel> I have a nice range: eeePC 2, thinkpad 4, desktop 6GB ^^
<yofel> *GiB
<ddecator_> yah, i sacrificed a gig and got a lightweight laptop that's easier to carry around =)
<lullabud> just upgraded a GUI machine of mine to lucid... first experience with the left-side buttons.
<ubuntujenkins> Is it possible to have nm-applet running in two user accounts at the same time?
<lullabud> honestly, i don't mind the location, but it just doesn't *look* right.  the right side of the toolbar is vacuous.
<arand> lullabud: supposedly they have plans for Lucid+1 to populate that area (with what I have no idea, and if it's beneficial I highly doubt).
<danopia> <avis> well if swap does slow things down that much, it be worth looking into
<danopia> it would, depending on how often the swapped memory is accessed
<ZykoticK9> arand, isn't Gnome3 scheduled for Lucid+1 -- doesn't that change the whole ballgame?
<avis> danopia, how can i monitor that ?
<lullabud> arand: as long as they don't put a penguin version of clippy...  "it looks like you're trying to generate a certificate signing request!"
<avis> is there something that logs swap statistics ?
 * penguin42 bounces along next to lullabud and waves a flipper at the Yes button
<lullabud> avis: vmstat
<danopia> avis, if you are using swap and your HDD light is solid then the swapped memory is being used :P
<ddecator_> ZykoticK9: last i heard it is
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: I'm really hoping that doesn't mean Gnome-shell
<ddecator_> gnome-shell + zeitgeist
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, i'm under the impression Gnome3 (more-or-less) = Gnome-shell
<jmcs>  I've just installed lucid beta 1. While most things are working great, the console transparency isn't working as it should (I'm using compiz and it looks the same it would without compositing). Anyone as any idea why this is happening?
<joli> lullabud: just google for esfera and ubuntu
<danopia> lullabud, i do need help with my CSRs sometimes :P
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: Yeh
<arand> ZykoticK9: possibly, but gnome3 still uses window controls as usual last time I checked..
<ZykoticK9> In part I believe the button placement is warming people up for the actual dramatic change of Gnome3
<avis> my vmstat is at 0 and i've got 115728 free 59908 buffer and 3502860 for cache
<lullabud> danopia: exactly!  so the last thing you need is a dopy assistant urging you to do all of the things you already know how to do but don't need to do at that point in time!
<avis> 0 for swpd
<ZykoticK9> I also now see a reason for putting a GUI on a server release -- Lucid server will be supported for 5 years, so that gives lots of time for Gnome3 to get the kinks out - or find a new DE
<avis> is it possible alsa 1.0.22 will make it into lucid release ?
<lullabud> avis: well, looks like you don't need more memory or more swap
<centaur5> Did something change with apt-get in Lucid? I installed beta 1 server today and when trying to install gnome-core or even ubuntu-desktop it gives a long list of dependencies it won't automatically fetch?
<danopia> lullabud, maybe if it popped up a google search window when it detects that the keys pressed on the keyboard resemble a face in the current layout.... :P
<avis> lullabud, sound great
<yofel> centaur5: see topic
<lullabud> danopia: LOL
<danopia> yofel, when will the packages be good again?
<yofel> danopia: give it a day or 2
<Random832> so if i want to upgrade early, what's the "approved" way to do that?
<yofel> Random832: from karmic?
<lullabud> Random832: update-manager -d ?
<centaur5> yofel: Sorry about that, I'll just wait it out then.  :)
<Random832> actually karmic netbook remix - i couldn't get karmic to install
<akio> How are people changing cpu frequencies for multiple cores at once?
<danopia> yofel, wait so i can't actually get 10.04 for a couple days?
<Random832> the version of grub in karmic doesn't work right on my laptop so i want to upgrade now when i have some time to iron out the issues
<danopia> why would it take that long
<yofel> Random832: run 'update-manager -d' but please wait a day or 2, we have a lot of broken dependencies right now
<akio> I usually use the applet, but with 4 cores now that is a little cumbersome.
<Random832> ok
<yofel> danopia: feel free to try it, but chances are high that it will fail
<joli> -G- guys
<joli> esfera anyone??
<danopia> yofel, it does
<joli> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg01097.html
<ddecator_> booooo
<arand> Oh, I just pulled a testing hardy2lucid upgrade, let's see how much that's gonna break...
<danopia> yofel, why does it take days to update them?
<lullabud> yay, skype launches in karmic
<joli> that's what the're discusing to put in the place of the old buttons
<joli> jus't an idea as far i can tell
<nick125> arand: I can hear stuff shattering from here.
<joli> seems promising, although the guy that proposed it doesn't have a clue about how it can be done :)
<yofel> danopia: because gnome consists of a few dozen packages that depend on each other and we don't have enough builders to finish that in a few hours (not to mention something might fail and needs to be fixed)
<joli> since he is proposing an object that doesn't fit in the titlebar
<ddecator_> joli: i like the ability to write notes on the back of windows, but not wild about drawing and X to close...plus it looks terrible
<ddecator_> s/and/an
<joli> ddecator_: it would be painfull to do the gesture without a real mouse
<joli> if you have a touchpad for isntance..
<danopia> yofel, can't you do that on a seperate repo and just copy files over?
<ddecator_> joli: thankfully the buttons should still be on the left, so you can just click X =p
<lullabud> joli: interesting....
<joli> ehehe
<joli> we hope so
<danopia>   Esfera of Firefox moved to Esfera of another Firefox window: same thing; windows are mixed.
<lullabud> i think it would be painful period.  who the hell moves their cursor in the shape of an x?
<lullabud> how is that easier than clicking an x?
<danopia> like Chrome with tabs?
<yofel> danopia: we don't have a seperate repos, the devel release makes absolutely no guarantees about package states
<yofel> danopia: if you don't want to risk this don't use devel releases
<danopia> yofel, i want to use them
<danopia> i'm running 9.10 and want to try 10.04
<yofel> danopia: then use them with caution ;)
<danopia> yofel, but i can't use them, that's hte problem
<danopia> the distro upgrader fails
<danopia> so i guess i'll wait
<ddecator_> danopia: maybe just use testdrive for now?
<yofel> danopia: nothing we can do about that, upgrades are somewhat guaranteed to work again in a week when beta2 come out. We force the repos into a stable state then.
<BluesKaj> danopia, what is the failure message upon upgrade ?
<danopia> <danopia> i tried upgrading a wubi ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and it said it "could not calculate the upgrade" in the "setting new software channels" step, after it does something abuot the package manager and uses a bit of CPU. is this common?
<BluesKaj> wubi doesn't do alpha and beta releases, danopia
<danopia> i was just giong to upgrade from within the running system, i figured that then wubi woudln't be involved in the upgrade
<danopia> i used `update-manager -d`
<almoxarife> I debified irssi on lucid, is there a place to turn in something like that? or is the the deb I created specific to my hardware?
<BluesKaj> it is , danopia
<maxb> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1061 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<maxb> almoxarife: It's already there ^
<ddecator_> i love irssi
<yofel> almoxarife: if you have the source not, but ask in #ubuntu-motu please. (didn't be talk about this already?)
<yofel> s/be/we/
<almoxarife> yofel: we may have
<yofel> almoxarife: as I said, ask the motu folks, there is REVU for user uploads, but they'll reject it I think
<dbugger> Hi guys
<dbugger> Can someo1 help me? Beta1 seems to freeze for me. Not really freeze, cos I can move my mouse and stuff, but no ammount of clicking gets me anywhre. CTRL ALT FX gets me to the terminal with some time delay... but that's about it..
<nightsjammies> Why is my Opera Browser closing?
<yofel> dbugger: can you login in a tty and check with top if a process is stuck?
<yofel> nightsjammies: closing as in ... crashing?
<nightsjammies> It  immediately tells me that it crashes when I open it up, and yet it still lets me use it.
<billybigrigger_> nightsjammies, yeah empathy crashes for me all the time, yet it still runs fine
<yofel> billybigrigger_: that's ... interesting ^^
<nightsjammies> It also won't let me send a crash report because it's not ubuntu software..go figure.
<nightsjammies> Other than that, it's working fine.
<Berzerker> perhaps I should move over here
<Berzerker> I'm trying to install lucid on a RAID, has anyone done this?
<billybigrigger_> yofel, is that a joke? haha
<billybigrigger_> telepathy_butterfly crashes constantly on my laptop, and on my desktop
<yofel> I can't really add anything there as I don't use gnome, maybe some gtk bug?
<dbugger> yofel, im now in windows, can you tell me exactly what I should do?
<billybigrigger_> telepathy butterfly is the msn protocol so i could be my msn account screwing things up
<dbugger> I have to change OS and it's a tedious process. I'd rather get as much done as possible in one turn
<nightsjammies> RAID!
<nightsjammies> Oh, sorry..
<Berzerker> lol
<penguin42> nightsjammies: Please don't do that
<penguin42> it's scary
<Berzerker> so anyone?
<nightsjammies> :D
<nightsjammies> INS then? Or is it ICE now?
<yofel> dbugger: er... hardly with that little information, I would first login to a tty (F1), run 'top' there and check if there's a process using 100% cpu and try to kill it, then try to sort it by RAM useage by pressing '>' in top to see if a process used up all system memory I guess and try to kill it with 'kill <pid>'
<nightsjammies> Sorry, that was kinda mean, huh?
<penguin42> Berzerker: I haven't tried, if I were, I'd do it from the alternate CD
<yofel> dbugger: if that doesn't help then I'm not sure where to start
<dbugger> yofel, is not a bug many people have run into???
<Berzerker> penguin42: that's what I'm downloading now
<nightsjammies> Berzerker: whatcha tryin' to do?
<akio> Is there a way to set the governor on all cores simultaneously?
<dbugger> yofel, it's happening to me directly with the live CD
<dbugger> I was hoping for a fix somewhere
<yofel> dbugger: oh? hm...
<Berzerker> nightsjammies: install on an SSD RAID
<yofel> could be something else then
<nightsjammies> I have to google that..
<nightsjammies> Wait, solid state?
<Berzerker> yeah
<Berzerker> I read the KB article about it
<dbugger> should be something else... but I have no idea what.. :S
<yofel> Berzerker: that's too fast :P
<Berzerker> seems easy enough, just wondering on how well it works
<nightsjammies> I know nuffin' on it :)
<Berzerker> yofel: heh getting 350MB/s sequential read on Windows
<Berzerker> yofel: 75MB/s 4k random read/write
<yofel> ^^
<danopia> <Berzerker> nightsjammies: install on an SSD RAID
<danopia> SSD RAID? really?
<Berzerker> yeah
<Berzerker> mostly for space
<Berzerker> they're 2 40GBs
<Berzerker> was cheaper than an 80GB at the time
<penguin42> Berzerker: The important thing with RAID, and I guess particularly on SSD is to make sure you keep the alignments - make sure the filesystem starts on a multiple of whatever the SSD block size is
<Berzerker> penguin42: I have no idea what that means
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> oh like if it's 64k block size
<penguin42> yeh, you don't want to start the filesystem on a 32k block boundary with a 64k block size because any one fs write would end up writing two blocks of storage
<Berzerker> I'll have to have you walk me through that step when I get to it
<penguin42> Berzerker: I'm not sure if I know the right way; but the important thing is to think about partition alignments to match any RAID block sizes
<danopia> <Berzerker> was cheaper than an 80GB at the time
<danopia> but..... if it's RAID then you end up with 40GB
<Berzerker> danopia: RAID 0
<danopia> isn't RAID 0 the same as no RAID?
<Berzerker> no
<danopia> or does that stitch the two drives into one
<Berzerker> it's striping
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> it's JBOD but it utilizes the speed of both drives at once
<Berzerker> so essentially doubles the speed
<danopia> two 40GB drives shouldn't be cheaper than one 80GB though :P
<Berzerker> but it also has overhead so not exactly double
<Berzerker> danopia: the ones I got were on sale
<nick125> RAID 0 makes me sad :(
<danopia> why?
<Berzerker> danopia: when the Kingston V-Series 40GB SSDs came out, they  had $30 rebates, so $180 for 2 vs. $220 for 1
<danopia> ah
<Berzerker> for essentially the same performance
<Berzerker> or better in other cases
<nick125> danopia: Because it doubles the likelihood of failure. If _ONE_ drive fails, the entire array is gone.
<danopia> i'm replacing an old dying 500GB drive with a new one, and hte old one (as it's from my windows days) is NTFS
<danopia> i'm debating if i shuold use ext3 or ntfs on the new drive
<ZykoticK9> nick125, +1
<nick125> danopia: ext4
<nick125> :)
<danopia> it's for a secondary storage drive
<Berzerker> before I try this out
<Berzerker> I want someone to answer this...what's the program that people use that shows computer info layed out on the desktop
<Berzerker> like RAM usage, CPU usage, etc.
<yofel> that reminds me... I should change my storage drives from ext3 to ext4. ext3 takes too long to fsck on 1TB ^^
<danopia> nick125, my current 500G is dying and it already has ~200 bad sectors
<Berzerker> media controls, etc.
<danopia> 641 bad sectores!!?!?
<danopia> it was like 200 a cuople days ago
<dbugger> Noone has experiences problems with the LiveCD?? The mouse not responding to clicks, just moving around??
<penguin42> danopia: When a drive goes like that it can die very fast
<yofel> dbugger: we had a lot of livediks issues actually, what's your graphics card btw.?
<yofel> *disk
<danopia> penguin42, it's been losing sectors since half a year ago
<danopia> recently it's been going into readonly failsafe mode
<danopia> the new drive finally arrives tomorrow
<penguin42> danopia: If you have any really important data take a copy *NOW*
<dbugger> yofel, ati radeon express
<danopia> penguin42, i don't have enough free space but i was considering yanking the 320GB SATA out of my laptop and copying to that
<arand> How come gnome 2.30 is being pulled in at this late stage anyways?
<penguin42> danopia: just copy the really important stuff over the network to it
<nick125> danopia: You're going to have to prioritize then.
<penguin42> Arand: Because it's just the tweak to the pre-release we've been running
<yofel> ok, I have no idea how ati work
<penguin42> arand: The 2.29.xx Lucid currently have is the equivalent of Gnomes alpha release for Gnome 2.30
<arand> patdk-wk: Ah, right, suspected as much.
<arand> patdk-wk: sorry, meant for penguin42
<penguin42> dbugger: can you do an lspci | grep VGA   - it should have a one line answer
<dbugger> penguin42, I can tell you exactly... ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M
<dbugger> penguin42, I've done that command hundreds of time :P
<penguin42> dbugger: Well the X server I'm running (which is the one from xorg-edgers, not the official Lucid release) lists Xpress 200M under a variety of different IDs - so it should be supported, I doubt there is difference between the Lucid and the one I'm running for that
<penguin42> dbugger: If you open up your /var/log/Xorg.0.log you should see it recognise it
<dbugger> penguin42, never had this kind of trouble with previous releases of ubuntu, so it shouldnt be the card, right?
<Psi-Jack> lullabud: Coitenly. ;)
<lullabud> w00t!
<jeffesquivel> hi, is anyone experiencing freezes on lucid beta 1 netbook edition?
<arand> Cool, hardy2lucid seemed to complete fine, panel icon reset required, but otherwise np..
<penguin42> dbugger: I agree, although this version now has kernel mode switching support for it and open source drivers for 3d
<dbugger> penguin42, so any idea what I should do?
<azredwing> Anyone around? I've got an issue with Lucid that I don't know how to deal with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441374
<penguin42> dbugger: No! What was the symptom again?
<lullabud> Psi-Jack: dist-upgrade doesn't work... it's like... sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<arand> or update-manager -d for graphical way
<Psi-Jack> Oh. Ubuntu's dist-upgrade is still broken like that di?
<Psi-Jack> eh?
<dbugger> penguin42, basically I can move the mouse, but nothing responds....
<penguin42> dbugger: I've seen that in the past on things where the X server gets wedged in odd ways
<lullabud> Psi-Jack: dist-upgrade only upgrades within the current release, but does kernel and stuff.
<Psi-Jack> hmm
<penguin42> dbugger: Anything odd in dmesg?
<Psi-Jack> Definitely different than how Debian's dist-upgrade works. LOL
<penguin42> Psi-Jack: the do-release-upgrade has a pile of fix-ups that get applied as well
<lullabud> Psi-Jack: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<arand> dist-upgrade has never been the way to do a distribution-upgrade in ubuntu, ironically.
<dbugger> penguin42, what's dmesg?
<Psi-Jack> penguin42: I see.. That could technically have been done by packaging methods, though. But ahh well. ;)
<penguin42> arand: Although the only way I and anyone else I know has ever found out is from someone telling them here!
<penguin42> Psi-Jack: I said that and then people came up with examples I've forgotten which would have been difficult
<penguin42> dbugger: It's the kernel messages
<arand> penguin42: True, altohuth it is documented in upgrade notes I think
<Psi-Jack> penguin42: Heh. I know Debian inside and out.. They've never needed a custom dist-upgrade approach. ;)
<dbugger> penguin42, not really!
<penguin42> dbugger: Just run dmesg in a shell and look at the last few lines of output and see if they look like errors, or put them in a pastebin
<penguin42> Psi-Jack: Yeh I agree I was somewhat surprised
<arand> Well, it's still possible to do it via changing all repos and the running dist-upgrade, and it's the only way in pre-alpha releases afaik, but it's not recommended.
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> Now, 10.04 has apparently both a Server and UEC image. is it not included on the Server CD anymore?
<arand> Psi-Jack: does debian change the repo references automatically on apt-get dist-upgrade?
<arand> Psi-Jack: Or is it done manually?
<Psi-Jack> arand: No, you do that yourself, apt-get apt, then use the new apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to the newer distribution in full.
<yofel> well, do-release-upgrade still has it's reason, a) you don't have to edit anything b) it makes sure ppas are diabled
<Psi-Jack> heh
 * yofel usually uses manual dist-uprade with aptitude though, works fine as long as you know what you're doing
 * arand was just about to say the exact same as yofel, meh
<yofel> ^^
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty! UEC installation underway. ;)
<penguin42> Psi-Jack: I think it's primarily there so that they can fix the sins of old packaging mistakes
<Psi-Jack> penguin42: Debian does that in their packages already. hehehe
<yofel> that should be managable with dpkg too though...
<Berzerker-> lynx is niiiiice
<Berzerker-> time to switch
<Psi-Jack> They just put the checks and balances in the .deb's, to check for the old to the new. ;)
<DG19075> you could also use aptitude-update, then aptitude safe-upgrade
 * yofel makes some advertising for aptitudes ncurses interface... run 'sudo aptitude' and find out what it is
<Psi-Jack> Alright.
<Psi-Jack> I need some quick tidbits about UEC for the Cloud installation mode.
<Psi-Jack> I have options for: Cloud controller, Walrus storage service, Cluster controller, Storage controller, and Node controller.
<dbugger> penguin42, no error messages :S
<penguin42> dbugger: when it hangs does ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<dbugger> penguin42, it takes some seconds, but eventually goes to the terminal
<penguin42> dbugger: OK, when that happens do the dmesg see if there is a 'smoking gun' in the dmesg output, similarly look at the bottom of /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and also see if anything else is going on odd, do a top and see what's running
<Psi-Jack> This particular system I'm installing on now is intended to be the primary controller.
<Psi-Jack> But I don't see what describes these 5 components.
<neothecat> hello.  besides firefox, is there any issues with sun java 6 on lucid?  openjdk seems really slow for netbeans
<Psi-Jack> What is Walrus?
<arand> dbugger: penguin42: getting on irssi from terminal might be an idea? so as to not need to jump each time...
<dbugger> what's irssi?
<arand> dbugger: terminal-based irc client.
<dbugger> good idea. I'll do that and be right back!
<ZykoticK9> neothecat, if you add the partner repo you can install sun-java if you wish
<neothecat> ZykoticK9: is there any known issues with sun-java?
<mccolgan> Any good ideas on a simple image editor I could use (pretty much for just cropping images)?
<ZykoticK9> neothecat, not that i'm aware of - you can check launchpad
<penguin42> mccolgan: F-spot
<mccolgan> penguin42: thanks
<neothecat> ZykoticK9: thanks for your help
<ZykoticK9> neothecat, i didn't really do much :) but glad to help
<dbugger> Ok, im in irssi :)
<dbugger> penguin42: what now?
<penguin42> dbugger: So it just stalled?
<dbugger> Yeah, the gnome is stalled, the terminal are working fine
<dbugger> Im getting a error message in the terminal
<dbugger> something about "radeon_fence_wall"
<penguin42> what's that error?
<Berzerker-> is there a problem with the nvidia drivers on the beta?
<dbugger> [drm:radeon_fence_wait] *ERROR* fence(blablablablablabla) 516ms timeout
<penguin42> dbugger: OK, that does sound like a radeon bug - copy that dmesg to a file (dmesg > afile) and a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log) and then lets see if you can get that to a pastebin
<dbugger> penguin42: impossible to access firefox from here now
<penguin42> dbugger: Yeh, so take a copy of those files and we can do that when you get back to firefox
<dbugger> penguin42: not sure how to save that info, since ... wait
<dbugger> how can I kill the X? the error message keepa appearing and it's messing my irssi
<penguin42> just do   dmesg > dmesg.whenbroken      and   cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log xorg.whenbroken
<dbugger> I think killing the X will help
<penguin42> NO!
<penguin42> don't kill X until AFTER you take a copy of those
<dbugger> so what's the command to do those things? Please help me here cos I can barely read your messages between all the errors flooding my screen
<penguin42>  dmesg > dmesg.whenbroken      and   cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log xorg.whenbroken
<penguin42> if you do setterm -msg off   it might stop them all scrolling past
<dbugger> the xorg command you gave me isnt working :S
<dbugger> care to type it again, it's lost in all the text :S
<penguin42>  dmesg > dmesg.whenbroken      and   cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log xorg.whenbroken
<dbugger> ok
<dbugger> both files created
<dbugger> now what?
<penguin42> dbugger: Now, remember the names of those files and get it back to a working system with a web browser
<dbugger> imposible, only have this broken ubuntu and Win
<dbugger> :S
<penguin42> dbugger: Does it immediately hang on that ubuntu or just after a while?
<dbugger> Tell me how to kill X and I might MIGHT get it
<arand> dbugger: penguin42 "sudo aptitude install pastebinit" right?
<dbugger> it doenst really hang.
<dbugger> It all works well, but then I try to open a dialogue window, like to turn off compiz and it happens
<penguin42> dbugger: Do you think you can get it as far as starting firefox if you reboot it?
<dbugger> then the menus stop working and the clock applet stops unfolding
<jeffesquivel> dbugger, are you having freezes on lucid netbook edition?
<dbugger> penguin42: I might, but tell me how to kill the X so I might try in thissession, please
<penguin42> dbugger: Switch back to the X console, (ctrl-alt-f7?) then alt-sysrq-k
<dbugger> sysrq-k?? what is that??
<ZykoticK9> dbugger, sysrq is printscreen on my keyboard
<dbugger> ah ok
<dbugger> alt - Impr pant - K ??
<dbugger> never heard that combination
<penguin42> dbugger: alt-sysrq-k kills all programs on the current console
<anao> hello whats meaning of "Packages are in-flux"?
<dbugger_> ey
<penguin42> anao: They're changing
<dbugger_> back
<anao> ok
<dbugger_> no use, I cant open firefox
<yofel> anao: broken dependencies
<Stik> that why nvidia drivers wont install?
<anao> current at change, when it is closed?
<yofel> Stik: not sure, what error do you get?
<anao> next hours?
<penguin42> dbugger_: Hmm, see if you can copy those files off to your windows machine, and then try rebooting adding   radeon.modeset=0 to the kernel boto line
<dbugger_> penguin42: I cant copy it... seems like my windows partition is not mounted for some reason :S
<Stik> tried last night and they seemed to install but wouldn't work so I tried manually installing and got some gcc mismatch error... dist-upgrade today and tried again and package manager spits out Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<yofel> anao: could be, but it could take a day or 2 too, the packages are still being built
<yofel> gcc mismatch error?
<penguin42> dbugger_: Hmm, in that case I can only suggest you file a bug report from your other machines web browser; try and get the error that was in that dmesg
<Stik> jockey.log just spit this... 2010-03-30 17:38:23,021 DEBUG: XorgDriverHandler device sections ({0: ['\tIdentifier\t"Default Device"\n', '\tOption\t"NoLogo"\t"True"\n', '\tDriver\t"nvidia"\n']})
<yofel> Stik: can you try to install the  driver in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<dbugger_> oh yes, copied with success! brb!
<dbugger> back
<dbugger> http://pastebin.com/sF25asxh
<dbugger> http://pastebin.com/8tM5bEhN
<dbugger> those are the files
<penguin42> dbugger: OK, those are good - they have stuff saying it's stuck
<penguin42> dbugger: File those as a bug
<dbugger> Im not sure how to do that...
<dbugger> scratch that... I have no idea how to do that
<penguin42> ok, just give me a sec
<penguin42> dbugger: Fill in the forms here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+filebug?no-redirect   include those files, start the note by saying that the machine wasn't stable enough to be able to use the automated tools
<dbugger> and anyway I should fix it?
<penguin42> ?
<penguin42> oh
<Stik> I am assuming you meant install via apt? http://pastebin.com/wXBhfdsQ
<penguin42> dbugger: You could try booting adding the line radeon.modeset=0 to the kernel boot
<jleeperry> Um, I just added an account for me, and deleted my wife's account, and the system won't allow me any super-user priveleges..how do I fix this?
<dbugger> Please report bugs against xserver-xorg-video-ati with this command:
<dbugger>   $ ubuntu-bug -p xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dbugger> :P, how am I to use a command in a system not working...?
<penguin42> dbugger: When did it say that? the URL I gave you is supposed to let you avoid that
<yofel> Stik: ok, it should be installed fine now, as you didn't use jockey run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' to activate it and see if it works now
<virtuald> jleeperry: add yourself to the admin group
<jleeperry> how? in terminal?
<yofel> penguin42: I think it's the reporting instructions below the details window on the bug reporting page
<penguin42> dbugger: Oh that's just the guidelines - that's useful when it only breaks some of the time
<jleeperry> because I'm not allowed access to the users and groups dropdown.
<Stik> This normal? Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<Stik>                   Screen".
<Berzerker-> penguin42, hey do you have a link to the RAID article on the ubuntu DB
<Berzerker-> KB*
<penguin42> Berzerker-: No
<holstein> !binutils
<virtuald> jleeperry: if you don't have a root password set you have to reboot to recovery mode
<Stik> brb
<holstein> anybody got binutils not ugrading?
<virtuald> jleeperry: i hope that doesn't ask for a password. if it does then boot with the init=/bin/sh boot parameter
<jleeperry> recovery mode?
<virtuald> jleeperry: yes in the grub menu
<jleeperry> virtuald: you just lost me there.
<virtuald> ok
<jleeperry> okay. I'll try it.
<virtuald> jleeperry: do you know how to get to the grub menu?
<yofel> holstein: upgrading to what? newest here is 2.20.1-3ubuntu1
<yofel> (i386)
<virtuald> jleeperry: also the command you need to type when at the # prompt is adduser yourusername admin
<jleeperry> I do.
<holstein> yofel: i'll look
<holstein> im trying aptitude
<yofel> I have a bunch of packages held back here thanks to gnome 2.30
<yofel> but not binutils
<holstein> hmmm, i got 2.20.1-3ubuntu1 and looks like there is a 2.20.1ubuntu2
<penguin42> time for bed
<holstein> I MEAN 2.20.1-3ubuntu2 available*
<yofel> guess my mirror is out-of-date
<yofel> oh yeah, binutils was just built on a few architectures
<Tm_T> still building in others
<holstein> The following packages have been kept back: binutils
<holstein> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Tm_T> holstein: just wait for some hours and it should be done
 * holstein will just wait a few days..
<holstein> Tm_T: thanks
 * holstein can wait :)
<histo> holstein: you hit it right in the middle of the packages being updated on the repos
<holstein> i have excellent timing ;)
<histo> I have parted gnome-panel and somethign else being held back
<histo> and udisks
<histo> its jsut part of the issues with running a beta and dist-ugprading holstein.
<holstein> im cool with it histo, i just wanted to make sure its not something that needed reporting
<holstein> i did udisks seperately
<holstein> in synaptic
<holstein> and it went through
<nightsjammies> Okay, I lied. I didn't actually delete my wife's account. Is it possible to just change the default username to reflect what I want instead?
<myk_robinson> evening
<nightsjammies> Evening :)
<qwertyjustin> hi
<myk_robinson> Got a laptop with intel graphics, unable to adjust screen brightness. It worked fine in 9.10  anyone else able to duplicate?
<nightsjammies> I guess I want to change the username. Is that possible?
<qwertyjustin> Trying to have constant access to /var/www without having to sudo copy or sudo nautilus all the time to copy or update files. how can i have admin or root style privelidges constantly, for my login, for this folder?
<myk_robinson> a little more info regarding the screen brightness adjust, the onscreen indicator does show, albeit delayed, but the screen brightness is not actually adjusted.
<Amaranth> myk_robinson: would this by any chance be a macbook?
<myk_robinson> negative, it is an Asus K50IJ laptop
<billybigrigger_> my screen brightness adjusts just fine, ati based laptop...but the notification bar doesn't move up and down like it should, volume sliders work perfect
<myk_robinson> i have read some info that says passing the nomodeset option at boot enables screen brightness again.. haven't tried it yet, though. Still reading
<Sarvatt> just a heads up not to update at the moment because xserver is waiting for evdev and synaptics to be uploaded and things are broken in the interim
<yofel> Sarvatt: the topic already advises not to update anyway
<lullabud> i did an update today with zero problems... i didn't even notice the topic.
<yofel> we could actually add kde to the broken list too...
<lullabud> i guess i got by lucky
<holstein> DUDE...
<Sarvatt> yofel: ah good timing then :)
<myk_robinson> Sarvatt: rough guestimation of when things will be ready? I performed a few updates before chatting. Perhaps I should leave this running overnight and run updates again in the morning
<Sarvatt> don't reboot myk_robinson :)
<holstein> i should always /topic before upgrading
<yofel> lullabud: it worked fine on my eeePC just now too (i386), but my 64 bit machines have broken dependencies
 * holstein didnt notice either
<Sarvatt> if you have xserver-xorg-core 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu1
<lullabud> i'm 32-bit on lenovo T60, no problems, but not really complex install.  skype worked fine afterwards though
<myk_robinson> just out of curiousity, if things go south, in most cases are users able to drop to a virtual terminal and run updates to fix?
<Sarvatt> you need an xserver-xorg-input-synaptics|evdev update as well, the input device things have completely changed and the supporting files are in those two packages
<Stik> Well it seems the nvidia driver does in fact install but I get this with modprobe -  FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/2.6.32-18-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko): No such device
<myk_robinson> the price we pay for living on the edge :)
<yofel> Stik: does 'lsmod | grep nouveau' give you anything?
<Stik> yeah
<yofel> what?
<Stik> nouveau, ttm, drm_kms_helper, drm, i2c_algo_bit
<yofel> hm, if it lists nouveau then nouveau isn't porperly blacklisted
<Stik> Is this something that is supposed to happen automatically when installing drivers?
<yofel> it should...
<yofel> Stik: do you have a /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf file?
<Stik> yeah it shows nouveau and lbm-nouveau blacklisted
<yofel> ...
<Sarvatt> if someone updates and needs to reboot before evdev and synaptics are updated - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/xorg.conf.d/
<yofel> Stik: can you run 'update-initramfs -u -k all' and see if that helps?
<Stik> k
<bjsnider> Stik, you got /usr mounted on a separate partition?
<Stik> yeah
<bjsnider> that is the problem
<Stik> Gah... ok
<yofel> o.O
<Stik> Guess I will reinstall this bitch then :D
<Stik> Guess you have seen that before?
<bjsnider> it is a known bug
<bjsnider> i don't know if it has been fixed yet
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, i'm amazed how often you are able to point out that /usr bug and it applies
<Stik> Ok no biggie... I'll just repartition
<Stik> Thnx for your help there yofel :P
<Stik> you too bjsnider
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, it's the same error message every time
<Sarvatt> Stik: click this affects me too here if you dont mind - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/538071 :D
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 538071 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nouveau blacklisting with /usr on seperate partition fails (Lucid Alpha3)" [High,Triaged]
<yofel> bjsnider: is there a reason why it loads nouveau if you have /usr seperate?
<yofel> ah
<Sarvatt> because the blacklist file is actually a symlink to the blacklist file thats in /usr and its not mounted yet
<Stik> makes sense
<Sarvatt> tseliot is going to move it to /lib instead to work around it but he hasn't done it yet
<Sarvatt> Stik: you can just make your own blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/ for now to work around it
<Berzerker> what are the % timestamp things called?
<Stik> Ok
<Sarvatt> just cp the /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf to some other name there so it's not a symlink
<Stik> That should work
<Blue1> wow - give us this day our daily updates, and forgive us our tresspasses, as we forgive those who code it for us.
<Stik> yeah I had to chase it down through its symlinks
<Stik> brb
<Berzerker> anyone have a problem with Gwibber in the fact that you can't add a twitter account?
<nick125> Any ideas why desktopcouch-service is using 100% CPU?
<Berzerker> how do you make a slideshow of backgrounds?
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  in gnome. thers some xml file you can setup.
<Berzerker> how do I do that
<Dr_Willis> ive seen guiudew on making them. got some links at my http://delicious.com/dr_willis  listing somewhere
<Dr_Willis> or see the xml files that allready exist in the gnome wallpapers directory
<Berzerker> yeah I don't want to go through each one and replace file names
<Dr_Willis> I sw some script on webupd8 or omgubuntu site that could auto-generate the xml files
<Stik> There we go.. thnx for the help guys
<Blue1> a reboot?  sheesh
<nightsjammies> Can someone please help me with usermod?
<Psi-Jack> man usermod first
<nightsjammies> Okay, I get an error saying that user robin is already logged in.
<nightsjammies> If I try it from another account, then it says something about not being able to get a password lock.
<yofel> the 'cannot get lock on /etc/passwd' part is known
<nightsjammies> um. So what do I do about it?
<nightsjammies> Do I need to do it from another account?
<Berzerker> is there a way to run evolution in the background?
<Stik> That not what the indicator applet is for?
<Berzerker> if I close evolution it stops displaying info
<Berzerker> it requires it to be open
<Stik> Oooh
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> until now no one can tell me how to revive Firefox.
<etzerd> everytime I load Firefox nothing happened. I purge it, remove it, reinstall install it nothing
<etzerd> do I have to reinstall the whole system all over again to solve this problem?
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, have you tested by moving your ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla_backup ?
<etzerd> no, can you please tell me how to do that ZykoticK9? because I'm a rookie in Linux
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, cd ~ && mv .mozilla .mozilla_backup
<etzerd> type that in a terminal?
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, in a terminal yes "cd ~ && mv .mozilla .mozilla_backup"
<yourabi> The deps for binutils seem borked on my upgrade (8.04 -> lucid beta) I get the following error: binutils: Depends: binutils (>= 2.20.1-4) but 2.20.1-3ubuntu2 is to be installed. -- has anyone seen this / dealt with this?
<ZykoticK9> yourabi, people where mentioning problems with binutils earlier -- but see the topic "GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet." might be related
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, once you've run that command try reopening Firefox
<etzerd> ZykoticK9: you are the best.
<etzerd> it's work
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, nice - but that did remove all your preferences and stuff - is that ok?
<yourabi> ZykoticK9: thanks for the info - but that doesn't help since I've already upgraded the box :-)
<etzerd> I will write this command for next time if I ever have this problem again.
<etzerd> no problem
<yourabi> I guess I'll just try updating tomorrow and hopefully the dep will be corrected by then.
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, you might want to remove that ~/.mozilla_backup folder we created then
<yofel> etzerd: do you have 'prism' installed?
<etzerd> no I don't have prism install
<yofel> ah ok, we had issues with prism preventing firefox from starting
<alex_mayorga> gnome-do was removed on its own, anyone else?
<alex_mayorga> tomboy is also gone
<alex_mayorga> :(
<alex_mayorga> has it something to do with the gnome 2.30 upload?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: see topic...
<yofel> YES
<alex_mayorga> yofel: a tad too lat :'(
<alex_mayorga> s/lat/late
<etzerd> ZykoticK9: i type remove ~/.mozilla.backup it gave me an error the dirrectory not found
<yourabi> thanks - bye.
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, the command is just rm
<etzerd> ok
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, might be easier to use Nautilus (the GUI file manager) just ctrl+h to show hidden files
<etzerd> yofel: my bad, yes I have prism install
<alex_mayorga> yofel: they're not coming back, are they?
<yofel> etzerd: please remove prism then, as you'll have to remove ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/compatibiltiy.ini every time you want to run firefox otherwise
<yofel> alex_mayorga: gnome-do etc...? just install them again once the dependencies allow it
<alex_mayorga> yofel: is tomboy being removed from the "standard" desktop?
<nick125> probably
<etzerd> yofel: I remove prism
<etzerd> then what?
<yofel> etzerd: then firefox should work fine again
<yofel> alex_mayorga: not that I know of
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, did you remove the backup already?  perhaps you should move it back!
<Stik> I have to say... pretty impressed with this so far...
<yofel> alex_mayorga: ubuntu-desktop 1.193 recommends tomboy
<etzerd> I did that
 * alex_mayorga wonders how tomboy got removed then
<Berzerker> I'm getting an authentication failure when trying to log into facebook chat on empathy
<etzerd> anyway, ZykoticK9 when the stable version will be release? I heard at the end of April, is it true?
<Berzerker> anyone know about it?
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, 30 days from today!
<etzerd> great, this is the best version ever of Ubuntu
<yofel> etzerd: click on the affects me too button on bug 518422 if you have a launchpad account
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<alex_mayorga> etzerd: hear that one with every new/upcoming release :)
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, but this time its true ;)
<nick125> I wonder if we'll ever hit a point where we can't make Ubuntu any better...
<alex_mayorga> ZykoticK9: :)
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, i guess saying my personal favourite was 9.04 is OT for this channel
<etzerd> yofel: I read it. so  now what to do when it happen again?
<yofel> etzerd: if you have removed prism it shouldn't happen again
<alex_mayorga> nick125: not possible according to ESR
<etzerd> ok then. I did remove prism
<nightsjammies> Has anyone managed to get utorrent to work with wine?
<nightsjammies> And also, can I use my computer as a server? I'm not quite sure what I'm trying to do, so could someone could point me in the right direction?
<tntc> anyone else seen a problem where 1) on resume from suspend, the primary hard disk is off or otherwise disabled and cannot be read and 2) on reboot, intel iwlagn wireless interfaces are not picked up by network-manager (enable wireless is grayed out)
<tntc> I haven't seen any posted bugs, but I'm pretty terrible at finding said bugs
<Berzerker-> ok great
<nick125> nightsjammies: As far as a server, it depends on what kind of server.
<Berzerker-> restart, now I get a flashing cursor
<DanaG> tntc: I've seen my hard drive fail to spin up, upon resume from suspend.
<nick125> nightsjammies: You can install an httpd, etc, on your desktop installation
<DanaG> Happens to me with Windows, too, I believe.
<DanaG> I'm keeping a close eye on my hard drive, and on the data therein.
<nightsjammies> Well, is it possible to use my laptop (that I'm currently on), as a web server that runs while I'm using it?
<nightsjammies> and what's an httpd?
<Berzerker-> is it still shift to access the grub menu?
<Berzerker-> while booting up
<ZykoticK9> Berzerker-, yes
<nightsjammies> esc for me
<nightsjammies> I thinka
<voss749> Apparently the Linux Mint people have broken with ubuntu on the most important topic...they will keep the window buttons on the right :)
<Berzerker-> not working for me
<ZykoticK9> Berzerker-, grub2?
<nick125> nightsjammies: an httpd is a web server
<arand> voss749: mint does a lot of things right, comparatively.
<Berzerker-> ZykoticK9, I think, I'm on lynx
<iconmefisto> Berzerker-: it's shift for grub2. you have to hold down the shift key when grub menu is starting
<nightsjammies> Okay. And can it run on my puter while I'm on it?
<ZykoticK9> Berzerker-, did you upgrade from a version prior to 9.10?
<nightsjammies> Or do I have to install it on a separate partition?
<Berzerker-> no
<voss749> arand, the left buttons are just nutty
<ZykoticK9> Berzerker-, then holding shift down prior to grub "should" give you the grub menu
<Berzerker-> iconmefisto, yeah not showing any menu when I hold down shift, just a flashing vursor
<nick125> nightsjammies: sure.
<Berzerker-> cursor*
<Berzerker-> ZykoticK9, all my USB stuff boot up properly and light up
<nick125> nightsjammies: just install apache or whatnot through synaptic/aptitude/apt-get
<nightsjammies> nick125: okay, then what?
<thiebaude> how do i file a bug report on when i click on shutdown the computer restarts?
<ZykoticK9> nick125, you forgot Ubuntu Software Center :)
<nightsjammies> I don't like the Ubuntu Software Center.
 * nick125 locks ZykoticK9 in the closet
<nightsjammies> But okay.
<ZykoticK9> lol
<nightsjammies> nick125: okay, and now I don't know anything else...
<ZykoticK9> guys i was just joking - USC isn't my preferred install method either
<Berzerker-> anyone have any ideas?
<DanaG> How do I suppress the "a volume with packages was detected" thingy?
<DanaG> ... that happens when I insert a livecd?
<tntc> DanaG: this is a SSD, and it works fine in windows and ubuntu 9.10
<nick125> nightsjammies: You'll probably need to edit some configuration files..although, it should just start serving files in /var/www
<thiebaude> DanaG, i had that problem too
<tntc> DanaG: it regularly fails to resume in 10.04
<DanaG> Weird.
<Berzerker-> ok now
<Berzerker-> when I put in the live CD
<thiebaude> i cant shutdown my computer,lol
<Berzerker-> my monitor gets no signal after a while
<DanaG> In my case with the HDD, one time I even heard it trying, over and over and over and over, to spin up.
<nightsjammies> nick125: okay, so to use said server as a webhost..is that possible?
<tntc> DanaG: yeesh. that sounds mighty bad.
<nick125> nightsjammies: You could setup a webserver on your laptop, with the standard Ubuntu install, yes.
<Berzerker-> anyone have any ideas on that?
<DanaG> On further occasions, it only took one retry to spin back up.
<nightsjammies> nick125: but I need mySQL, apache, and php for that? right?
<nick125> nightsjammies: If you want a full LAMP stack, then yeah. Just to serve static HTML, no.
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, to supress the "a volume with packages was detected" in Nautilus / Preferences - Media tab - set Software to Do Nothing
<DanaG> thanks.
<DanaG> handy way to open home dir in nautilus:
<DanaG> alt,f2, enter a single 'dot' as the path.
<DanaG> I hacked my u3 drive to make the virtual USB-CD device present an Ubuntu ISO.
<nick125> DanaG: Nice.
<DanaG> It takes a Windows app to do that, though. :(
<voss749> danag, dont buy u3 flash drives! :)
<DanaG> Why not?  That hackability is useful.
<DanaG> =þ
<voss749> I encourage linux compatibility by buying linux friendly hardware :)
<randomusr> I just tried re-installing grub from the livecd as it would freeze. it's doind the same thing now, but the earliest kernel is blinking at me
<randomusr> Help me fix please
<voss749> Notice I didnt say open source drivers.
<randomusr> pretty please
<z0net> I just updated to 10.04 and I lost my sound... any tips? =\
<holstein> hey z0net
<z0net> [holstein]: ya
<holstein> when you run update manager is there some packages that didnt update?
<holstein> check out the topic
<voss749> zonet, what sound device?
<holstein> i got a package held up
<holstein> maybe its that simple
<iconmefisto> z0net: checked mixer levels?
<z0net> [iconmefisto]: ya..
<z0net> just not work =\
<voss749> Apparently synaptic has a u3 tool now
<randomusr> hmm
<z0net> I'll see the update-manager now
<iconmefisto> z0net: speaker-test -c2 -t wav  <-- does that make any sound?
<z0net> [iconmefisto]: I'll see
<z0net> no
<z0net> no sound
<randomusr> Grub won't load ubuntu, it's freezing. How can I fix this if I've  already attempted to re-install grub twice?
<Berzerker-> so I think I screwed up my fstab file
<Berzerker-> how do I fix it
<Berzerker-> (they're raided)
<Leif> I need to resize a partion, and I was trying to use Karmic's Live CD to do this, but there is no resize option, is this normal, other versions of ubuntu (with gparted on the live cd, had a resize option)
<Leif> Any help is appreciated.
<iconmefisto> z0net: what audio device? lshw -c multimedia
<Leif> Also, I can't use the one on standard 9.10 because my laptop won't actually boot into it.
<iconmefisto> Leif: make sure the partition is not mounted
<arand> Leif: Is the swap mounted?
<Leif> arand: I think the swap is mounted, but I can't resize anything.
<Leif> iconmefisto: I'm fairly sure it's not mounted, as I can't resize any partition.
<arand> Leif: do swapoff via gparted.
<Leif> arand: Okay, that worked, why should that work though, as the other drives weren't mounted?
<Leif> Thank you though.
<arand> Leif: Was the swap inside an extended partition?
<arand> Leif: And which partition were you trying to resize?
<Leif> arand: MMmmm..probably, I have more than 4.  (I let ubuntu automatically make the partitions when I first installed)
<Leif> arand: I'm trying to make a seperate partition for either the /home directory, or a /data directory, for the files I want to persists from installation to installation.
<Leif> Big files, that I don't want to redownload.
<arand> Leif: swap turned on inside an extended partition will lock the extended.
<Leif> arand: Ah, okay, thank you.
<LFC_fan> i'm am trying Personal File Sharing in Ubuntu and installed apache2, now how do others access the files in Public Folder?
<LFC_fan> anyone?
<randomusr> what's the apt-get command if I just want to search for a package?
<LFC_fan> apt-cache search
<m1k3y> hey everyone
<arand> m1k3y: hello
<brianherman> so the daily build is only with the alternate install cd
<arand> brianherman: is it? no live today?
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> oops
<Berzerker-> so when I login, I get nothing
<Berzerker-> just a cursor + login screen background
<Berzerker-> anyone know anything about that?
<Berzerker-> anyone?
<m1k3y> i had that happen a couple of times with 9.10
<m1k3y> all i did was restart and it was fine
<Berzerker-> yeah it's not fine though
<Berzerker-> dropping to a terminal makes me lose signal to the monitor
<iconmefisto> Berzerker-: you mean a graphical login screen? gdm/kdm? or text login?
<Berzerker-> iconmefisto, gdm
<iconmefisto> Berzerker-: the 2.6.32-18 kernel on mine doesn't fully boot either. do you have other kernels to try?
<randomusr> could someone help me fix grub?
<Berzerker-> iconmefisto, I'm using the -16
<brianherman> randomuser: whats wrong with your grub
<randomusr> brianherman: it was eaten by birds
<billybigrigger_> are the gnome 2.30 packages still being uploaded??? are upgrade/updates/reboots safe yet, can anyone confirm?
<randomusr> lol
<brianherman> randomusr:damn twitter
<randomusr> brianherman: it freezes on boot, even after re-installing
<randomusr> lmfao
<brianherman> super grub disk?
<randomusr> super grub disk? meh, what's that?
<nightsjammies> I've got mysql-client-5.1 installed. Is that the correct one that I need?
<billybigrigger_> randomusr, it's a grub rescue disk
<randomusr> billybigrigger: I'd rather use the chroot method from the grub2 page on ubuntu's site.... that's what i've been doing
<randomusr> how can I access /boot/grub/grub.cfg from the installed system using the livecd and write changes?
<nightsjammies> Actually, is there a channel for trying to configure my computer as a desktop web server?
<nightsjammies> or should I just do it here?
<randomusr> how can I access /boot/grub/grub.cfg from the installed system using the livecd and write changes?
<Berzerker> well I got it fixed
<billybigrigger_> randomusr, if your refering to the grub2 wiki page? the instructions are all there
<randomusr> i did that. still can't boot
<billybigrigger_> what is your error
<billybigrigger_> unless i missed it, i don't think you gave an error, you just said grub is broken
<randomusr> there is no error.... it freezes upon boot
<billybigrigger_> nightsjammies, check out the ubuntu server guide, there's guides for setting up apache or whatever webserver you want
<randomusr> I tried using the chroot method
<billybigrigger_> grub freezes, with no error?
<randomusr> correct
<billybigrigger_> must say that is strange
<randomusr> just blinks the earliest version of the kernel that was installed
<nightsjammies> billybigrigger: okay, thank you much :)
<billybigrigger_> randomusr, when you see Grub Loading...press and hold shift
<billybigrigger_> you should be able to boot into recovery mode for whatever kernel you want
<barbara> turned on my laptop today and it boots to a black screen. even recovery mode turns the laptop screen off and does nothing. I can't even see it on the network. Is there something I can add into the grub to make it boot to root console?
<randomusr> I don't see anything loading... All I get is a list of kernels, some of them recovery mode, but i can't choose any
<billybigrigger_> hold on guys
<Berzerker> is there any way to stick an application to a certain workspace permenantly?
<billybigrigger_> weird that you guys are having grub problems today
<billybigrigger_> looking to see if there were any changes lately
<barbara> didn't do any updates lately
<billybigrigger_> when was the last time you guys updated? or did you just upgrade today?
<barbara> just randomly happened
<barbara> upgraded around beta I believe
<barbara> I just want to get dumped to root session so I can run all updates
<Berzerker> barbara: if you have an alternate CD you can do it
<randomusr> I last updated on friday evening or saturday morning.... Update-manager was set to auto-update
<barbara> Berzerker, any alternate cd or do I need lucid alternate cd?
<barbara> any other way?
<randomusr> billybigrigger: i think whatever update it was may be a show-stopper
<billybigrigger_> no the only update that was pushed recently just changed the grub timeout
<billybigrigger_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/1.98-1ubuntu3
<randomusr> weird
<virtuald> barbara: you could try the nomodeset boot parameter
<billybigrigger_> that was 18 hours ago, so if you guys havent updated in a few days that wouldnt be it
<randomusr> hmm, i'm updated more than 18 hours
<barbara> virtuald, where do I add that?
<randomusr> I didn't get the timeout update for sure
<virtuald> barbara: in grub, select your kernel and press e to edit, and add it to the end of he linux [...] line
<billybigrigger_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+changelog
<m1k3y> hey guys
<randomusr> billybigrigger, could you walk me through accessing /boot/grub/grub.cfg from the livecd so it's writeable?
<billybigrigger_> none of those changes look like anything to do with either of your problems
<barbara> virtuald, then just ctrl X?
<virtuald> yes
<billybigrigger_> randomusr, do you have a livecd handy?
<barbara> virtuald, last thing I saw was it was going to do a filesystem check then screen blanked. do I just let it sit for a while? screen is completely off
<randomusr> currently running in the target machine.... I'm using my laptop to chat, but the system in question is my desktop
<billybigrigger_> randomusr, and i really don't see whats wrong with the instructions on the wiki page, i started that page for the karmic cycle...and nothing has changed
<m1k3y> does anyone know how to enable the 3d windows on the desktop cube?
<randomusr> I understand, but now it's time to think outside the box
<randomusr> something is causing problems
<virtuald> i wouldn't just turn it off in the middle of the fsck, at least wait for the harddisk light to stop flashing
<billybigrigger_> ok, well what i'm saying is follow those steps to chroot, and edit your file
<virtuald> barbara: you could try to get to a text console with ctrl-alt-f1
<barbara> virtuald, tried :(
<randomusr> it won't let me it says, Read Only
<billybigrigger_> chmod it
<barbara> I tried ctrl-alt and every f no worky :(
<virtuald> o.o
<barbara> sound like re-install time ?
<virtuald> maybe but look at the topic
<billybigrigger_> randomusr, ls -la show me the line for grub.cfg
<Berzerker> so I have an NTFS drive that I want to mount at bootup
<akio> Anyone here using two finger scrolling?
<Berzerker> what's the line I put into the fstab
<barbara> Berzerker, http://tinyurl.com/yfckyh5
<barbara> akio, yes
<NerdsMG> I just intalled 10.04 on my MacBook Pro. However, I have two hard drives, and GRUB seems to have taken completely over my Windows / Ubuntu drive instead of letting me use rEFIt. Any ideas how to get the bootloader to the partition instead of the MBR?
<randomusr> billybigrigger, am I to be chroot into the installed system?
<Berzerker> barbara: thanks. googling an answer before gave me a freeze when I rebooted
<billybigrigger_> randomusr, you need to chroot into the broken system
<barbara> Berzerker, many answers out there try another
<akio> barbara, I just used synclient to enable it, the option is greyed out in the normal mouse properties menu - are you using it successfully?
<randomusr> I'm there
<barbara> akio, yes it wasn't greyed out for me.
<barbara> works great but click and drag sucks with MBP...
<barbara> doesn't work right at all
<NerdsMG> barbara: You can fix that
<akio> I know my touchpad supports it. I have a synaptics touchpad on a lenovo t410
<NerdsMG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Lucid#Touchpad
<randomusr> billbigrigger, -r--r--r--
<randomusr> for grub.cfg
<billybigrigger_> randomusr, hehe i totally forgot
<randomusr> eh?
<billybigrigger_> don't edit grub.cfg
<randomusr> y not?
<billybigrigger_> its not for editing
<barbara> NerdsMG, that's what I did and dragging from left to right works fine but moving it up and down while dragging it just jumps around the screen... :(
<vish> !grub2 | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<barbara> same on two separate MBP's
<billybigrigger_> read that wiki page
<randomusr> ok
<randomusr> I'm about to pull my hair out
<NerdsMG> MacBookPro5,5?
<nick125> billybigrigger_: I told randomusr to edit it last night, as I wanted to temporarily delete a clause to see if it would fix his lockup issues. That way, if it didn't help, it would be easy to regenerate the config.
<barbara> NerdsMG, one is MBP 5,5 and one is MBP 5,2
<randomusr> nick125, still no permissions to do so
<mwhudson> somehow i've managed to uninstall gnome-panel :/
<mwhudson> and it's refusing to reinstall
<nick125> randomusr: Hmm.
<barbara> I would think it would have been updated by now as that is pretty old :(
<NerdsMG> Works fine on my 5,5
<nick125> randomusr: So, if you do something like....sudo nano -w /media/blah/boot/grub/grub.cfg, it won't allow you to save?
<barbara> that's dumb
<mwhudson> i get "gnome-panel: Depends: gnome-panel-data (< 1:2.30) but 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<ZykoticK9> mwhudson, in topic "GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet."
<mwhudson> ZykoticK9: ah
<mwhudson> ZykoticK9: doh!
<edgy> Hi, Yesterday I tried to install lucid in my new laptop but the installation didn't work. Now I am doing it again so I can report any errors and may be someone can help me.
<mwhudson> ZykoticK9: is there some way i can downgrade, or are the older versions no longer in the archive?
<ZykoticK9> mwhudson, other people ran into the gnome-panel issue as well
<ZykoticK9> mwhudson, i believe (but could be wrong) that it's a wait until it's fixed sorta thing
<hey_boy> Hi all. When I mount my windows partitions on Ubuntu 10.04, it does not prompt for password.
<barbara> laptop screen blanks on me in any kernel boot even recovery. What are options?
<hey_boy> How do I get it to ask for one?
<mwhudson> ZykoticK9: any idea how long it'll be? hours, days, ... ?
<barbara> hey_boy, is it in fstab?
<ZykoticK9> mwhudson, no real idea - i imaging hours not days
<hey_boy> yes
<randomusr> nick125, now it looks like a blank file from that command
<barbara> mwhudson, years
<hey_boy> it used to in 9.10
<barbara> hey_boy, take it out of fstab
<hey_boy> I upgraded online from 9.10
<randomusr> nick125, disregard my last
<hey_boy> barbara: sorry It is not in fstab
<nick125> randomusr: Try deleting that one section that begins with /etc/grub.d/30-os_prober
<barbara> hey_boy, you might try unchecking mount user-space file systems in administration -> users and groups...
<randomusr> nick125, ^K doesn't work
<nick125> randomusr: What are you trying to do?
<barbara> hey_boy, if that doesn't work try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434702
<hey_boy> it is already unchecked
<nick125> randomusr: It should...
<randomusr> oops my bad
<nick125> randomusr: Put it on the line you want to delete, ctrl-k
<randomusr> here goes nothing...
 * nick125 crosses fingers
<randomusr> nick125, you and me both
<nick125> randomusr: Did it save?
<randomusr> apparently
<randomusr> well, it doesn't blink anymore, but grub won't allow me to do anything
<randomusr> i can see the options same as before but can't do a thing
<nick125> I wonder if it's locked up, or if there's something up that it can't read keyboard input.
<barbara> laptop screen blanks on me in any kernel boot even recovery. What are options?
<nick125> randomusr: What kind of keyboard are you using? PS/2 or USB?
<randomusr> USB
<DanaG> !info policykit-desktop-privileges
<ubottu> policykit-desktop-privileges (source: policykit-desktop-privileges): run common desktop actions without password. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<nick125> randomusr: Hmm. Can you check the BIOS for something in regards to legacy USB keyboard support or the like?
<randomusr> sure hold on
<jmcantrell> anyone use nautilus-actions? i can't get anything to show up in nautilus
<nick125> randomusr: It might be under something like "USB keyboard support"
<randomusr> mother_fXXXXXXXXXer son of gun.
<nick125> randomusr: What?
<randomusr> nick you are tha man, why didn't I think of that before
<nick125> randomusr: Is it working now? :)
<tiziazrou> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EmSrfMk8  what happpen with this please
<autobot> I know this is already a reported bug, but are any of you experiencing the battery indicator vanishing (crashing?)
<randomusr> um nooo nooo nooo, I'm too smart and already thought about the legacy keyboard thing
<randomusr> you rock man, thanks
<randomusr> I can't believe for such a simple thing that no one else thought about that
<edgy> I now finshed the installation of lucid but I know when I reboot it won't give any grub menu and would directly boot to windows, how can I debug this now?!
<randomusr> and my nvidia-settings x.org worked as I don't have to manually change the resolution again.... Thanks nick125
<nick125> randomusr: \o/ Awesome.
<randomusr> Now I can watch my pron in peace.... j/k
<edgy> Please help me so I get my new MARVELLOUS ASUS N61JQ working with MARVELLOUS LUCID
<randomusr> facepalm, why didn't I think of the keyboard thing....
<Berzerker> anyone have a problem with facebook chat on empathy?
<randomusr> oh well, Time for some much needed rest after all that craziness
<nick125> randomusr: Probably because you didn't change the BIOS settings before it broke and you would've never thought to look there.
<randomusr> I've had to do that before but I was certain it was enabled
<randomusr> now I'm really embarassed
<nick125> randomusr: Don't be. :)
<edgy> you can't ignore me like that please please ;)
<randomusr> but alas, I need sleep
<randomusr> nick125: thanks again, have a good night
<nick125> randomusr: You too. Glad I could help.
<Berzerker> anyone use gwibber here?
<AbortD> anyone know what version of kompoZer is in lucid repos?
<ZykoticK9> !info kompozer
<DanaG> nice job, gwibber:
<DanaG> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '8.5'
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8~b1-2 (lucid), package size 6577 kB, installed size 17288 kB
<DanaG> they assume font size is an int.
<DanaG> !fail gwibber
<rww> DanaG: gwibber exists to make the twitter web UI look stable
<nick125> DanaG: Fail!
<Berzerker> the problem is I can't add any twitter accounts to it
<Berzerker> the add button does nothing
<Berzerker> also facebook chat on empathy is borked.
<billybigrigger_> when i tried to add facebook chat to empathy it would let me enter my email address...
<NerdsMG> That sucks, I have no sound on my MBP now. :(
 * nick125 wonders about this bookface that everyone is talking about
<Berzerker> a ha!
<Berzerker> never mind
<Berzerker> billybigrigger_: got it to work, if you want to know
<billybigrigger_> sure
<Berzerker> go on facebook on firefox
<Berzerker> log out, log in with your username
<Berzerker> not your email
<Berzerker> then it should let you in
<NerdsMG> No wait. Got it. Alsamixer never unmuted my speakers. lol
<billybigrigger_> oh see the problem is i dont have a username
<rww> facebook is silly :(
<Berzerker> billybigrigger_: oh yeah, there's a link under the login ID field in empathy
<billybigrigger_> and dont care for one, im happy with my irc and msn
<billybigrigger_> has that link been there the whole time? or has that been added recently?
<Berzerker> no idea, just found it today
<billybigrigger_> i was going to say, i don't recall seeing that the other day when i setup empathy
<Berzerker> it basically uses jabber
<Berzerker> since facebook chat externally uses jabber, login@chat.facebook.com
<Berzerker> you can also add it as a jabber account
<AbortD> anyone know gtks version in lucid?
<bbordwell> AbortD, 2.20
<nick125> Is Lucid using an unstable release of GTK?
<nick125> gtk.org says the latest stable is 2.18..
<bbordwell> nick125, looks that way
<ZykoticK9> nick125, think how old and out dated versions will be in 3 and 5 years from now
<bbordwell> there is a gtk 3 in the works right?
<nick125> I think we might see Duke Nukem Forever before we see gtk 3.
<yoasif> hey guys
<bbordwell> yoasif, hey
<yoasif> anyone want to comment on a bug report with a crazy developer? :P
<yoasif> http://bugs.calibre-ebook.com/ticket/5157
<nick125> Unfortunately, there isn't a psychological evaluation prior to becoming a FOSS developer.
<yoasif> haha
<yoasif> it is a perfectly decent app
<yoasif> but jesus the UI sucks
<DanaG> jesus has nothing to do with it. =þ
 * nick125 notes all of the reddit tabs open in the screenshot
<yoasif> nick125, oops
<yoasif> nick125, you're a reddit user? any chance you would like to play with a site that i am working on (trying to make a better reddit type site) :)
<nick125> If you know a button isn't going to work, greying it out is the right thing to do.
<rww> it's a trap, yoasif is Kevin Rose ):
<hifi> "Single Red.." headed chick posing nude?
<nick125> yoasif: I'll check it out, sure.
<nick125> yoasif: Might not be tonight...but I'll take a look at it.
<hifi> reminder: always check your screenshots (even if you didn't surf porn)
<yoasif> hifi, im not ashamed of anything in that screenshot
<yoasif> :)
<yoasif> i only said oops because i am developing a competitor to reddit
<yoasif> so it's kinda funny
<yoasif> :)
<hifi> so you say ;)
<yoasif> trying out the lucid button order right now
<yoasif> it isnt so bad
<bbordwell> yoasif, you mean the buttons being in the top left?
<yoasif> yeah
<bbordwell> ya it took me a while to get used to it but now i  cant go back
<yoasif> i switched it back/to os x order... just switched to the ambiance theme
<yoasif> to try it out
<yoasif> metacity rather
<yoasif> yeah so anyone want to comment on this bug report? haha. im actually trying to help him/users out... but he is just not being convinced
<Zenker> holstein are u there?
<Zenker> holstein i found out something i need to tell you, it has 2 do with our discussion the other day
<DanaG> it has two do with ... ?  =þ
<Zenker> DanaG actually it has nothing 2 do with ubuntu
<rww> DanaG: new English!
<DanaG> I'm teasing you "four" your use of a number as a different word.
<Zenker> oh sorry i though u ws asking me what it had to do with rofl
<rww> im teasin u 4 ur use o a num as a diff werd **
<ZykoticK9> rww, oh that sentence hurts
<unitheory> Testing out the new beta 1. Looks great so far!
<rww> ZykoticK9: not as much as it hurt to type!
<Zenker> unitheory how did u get the new beta?
<DanaG> another peeve of mine:
<DanaG> I went to the store [cosine] I needed some bread.
<unitheory> Zenker, torrent
<Zenker> unitheory im sorta assuming ure talking about 10.* :)) i cant wait
<unitheory> Zenker, yes, 10.04
<unitheory> see the topic for this channel...
<Zenker> wooo hooo, i just love the look/feel of 10.04 unfortunately i suck at ubuntu/linux and i could not get the sound 2 work
<unitheory> alpha 3 wouldn't boot on my testing machine
<Zenker> but perhaps it didnt work because i was running it from cd?
<unitheory> it should still work
<Zenker> dang! rofl
<nightsjammies> Is it possible to make one of these themes work from here: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, same applies to 10.04 i'm affraid -- themes and GDM are not straight forward (anymore)
<nightsjammies> Oh, hello :)
<nightsjammies> Okay. So is there a work-around.
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, you might want to check out something called epidermis, i've never used it myself but Actionparsnip has recommended it to several people
<nightsjammies> Okay. Thank you :0
<Zenker> nice those themes are awsome will they work on 9.10
<ZykoticK9> Zenker, 9.04 and earlier for sure
<Zenker> awesome!
<nightsjammies> Huh..I guess I'll go ahead and see about making my desktop look like Mac.
<unitheory> as long as you make your mac look like windows and your windows look like linux
<nightsjammies> o.O
<nightsjammies> :D
<nightsjammies> I'm too poor for a mac.
<Berzerker> make windows look like linux, mac look like windows, and linux look like mac
<Berzerker> total mindblown
<ZykoticK9> Berzerker, +1 :)
<Berzerker> well gnome already looks like aqua...
<yoasif> i switched from mac os x
<yoasif> linux is very nice :)
<nightsjammies> And then post my screenshot on a Mac forum?
<nightsjammies> :D
<nightsjammies> I'll change back to what I had tomorrow. I like what I already had.
<DanaG> random: http://home.comcast.net/~odnt/12012009.jpg
<nightsjammies> Wow, that's pretty cool there.
<Berzerker> wow is that KDE?
<DanaG> nope, it's a Windowblinds skin. =þ
<Berzerker> oh
<Berzerker> you're a phony!
<Berzerker> a great big phony!
<nightsjammies> Windowblinds?
<DanaG> Ironically, all the Windows-wannabe-mac themes are often better than the Linux-wannabe-mac ones I've seen.
<DanaG> That's not my desktop, by the way.
<unitheory> all desktops look the same to me
<bbordwell> danaG, what do you have like 3.5tb of storage?
<bbordwell> geeze
<DanaG> That's not mine.
<DanaG> My storage is this: 250GB laptop drive, and a 640GB external drive I rarely use.
<bbordwell> ah, haha i just noticed in that pic
<DanaG> I keep most of my media on my ntfs partition.
<bbordwell> I am ntfs free :)
<Berzerker> I play games so I still need windows
<nightsjammies> I've got a friggin itouch, so do I.
<bbordwell> Berzerker, ya that is one of the big reasons
<bbordwell> I am hoping starcraft 2 will run well under wine so i don't have to start dual booting again..
 * DanaG doesn't buy any Apple stuff for himself.
<Berzerker> bbordwell: doubt it
<bbordwell> though the beta is working :)
<DanaG> The only Apple stuff we have around here is on my mom's imac.
<bbordwell> Berzerker, the beta is working fine so it most likely will
<DanaG> Ironically, Mac OS has been rather unstable at times -- things such as getting a kernel panic merely reading files from a USB SD-card reader.
<bbordwell> DanaG, mac is basicly just a bsd kernel right?
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, nothing "basically" about it - mac is a BSD
<Berzerker> bbordwell: really? that's nice
<Berzerker> the kernel is mach_kernel
<Berzerker> from nextstep I believe, no?
<Berzerker> nextstep + BSD = OS X
<nightsjammies> Hey, that clock in that theme, those are called docklets, aren't they?
<bbordwell> anyone else here excited for starcraft 2?
<bbordwell> off topic i know...
<SandGorgon> have people here upgraded form 9.10 to 10.04 and lived to tell the tale ? I'm thinking of upgrading - anything I should watch out for
 * achiang upgraded to lucid beta from hardy, now wireless (ath5k) is broken. NM refuses to manage the device. is this related to a stale /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ZykoticK9> SandGorgon, just don't do it "right" now -- see channel topic
<Berzerker> bbordwell: of course
<nightsjammies> I think I'm still alive..
<SandGorgon> ZykoticK9, ahh... Gnome 2.30.. Thanks for that pointer
<achiang> iow, i think i can recover if i knew which files to delete in order to convince NM to take over... any clues?
<SandGorgon> nightsjammies, anything that I should watch out for ?
<achiang> one odd symptom is, i can do an ifup ath0 and get networking for about 30 seconds before it disassociates from my AP
<nightsjammies> Umm..stuff telling you that it's just crashed, when it really hasn't.
<nightsjammies> I dunno. I'm still messing with it myself.
<bbordwell> nightsjammies, apport picks up alot of error messages. This will be disabled come RC
<nightsjammies> Okay.
<nightsjammies> Other than that, it works fine for me now. We'll see tomorrow.
<unitheory> beware of the lack of good backgrounds.
<bbordwell> nightsjammies, did you just upgrade?
<SandGorgon> on my desktops, I still have problems with nvidia driver 173, 6150 chipset and jockey - that is something I hope to see solved. Or all 10 of our desktops will have to stay at 9.10
<bbordwell> unitheory, any image can be made a background so you still have as much choice as you did before...infinite
<ZykoticK9> SandGorgon, i'm no longer seeing nvidia 173 in jockey anymore... it was there but seems to have disappeared, will nvidia_current work with your card do you know?
<ZykoticK9> SandGorgon, false alarm 173 is there
<unitheory> ok, lack of good screensavers then
<SandGorgon> ZykoticK9, hmm... that is surprising. I just tried it on a machine
<SandGorgon> ZykoticK9, cool
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, 6 series used current
<bbordwell> uses*
<bazhang> achiang, never use nm myself, the command line is far easier in my opinion
<achiang> bazhang: hm, just iwconfig then?
<nightsjammies> Huh, interesting. Okay. Night all :)
<unitheory> is it interesting that the music in one of the videos in the example content is called pornstar?
<ddecator_> evening/morning all
<bazhang> achiang, could be a bug, could you give a bit more info? is this card seen with ifconfig
<SandGorgon> bbordwell, hmmm.. having problems with 6 series cards and 10.04. Did you install one yourself ?
<bazhang> unitheory, please keep it on topic
<achiang> bazhang: yes, interface appears in ifconfig output as ath0. i can even do an ifup ath0 and get an IP address for about 30 seconds before it disassociates with the AP
<achiang> bazhang: oddly, during upgrade, my wlan0 device disappeared
<bbordwell> SandGorgon, no, I just went to the download drivers section at nvidias site and put in 6 series linux to find out if the 6 series was still supported by the current (195)
<bbordwell> i have a 9 series, using nouveu though
<SandGorgon> bbordwell, its the older chipsets that are having a problem. 9.10 works beautifully.. but on 10.04, the newer drivers result in really bad resolutions, GDM crashes/fails to start. Forums are rife with suggestions to use 173 drivers - but then nvidia-settings is unable to tune the card - because of some jockey issues
<Berzerker> does anyone know that program in linux that overlays the desktop with random info?
<bbordwell> SandGorgon, is there a reason you need to use the proprietary driver?
<Berzerker> like cpu usage/ram usage, etc.
<bbordwell> Berzerker, gdesklets?
<Berzerker> conky
<rww> ubottu: crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bbordwell> hmm i just use gkrellm, i don't see much point in having it on the desktop
<TomTom> good morning. just a small question which i could not  get answered by google :)  will be the stock kernel of lucid the .33 (which supports the ATA trim cmnd) ?
<bbordwell> TomTom, no
<bbordwell> TomTom, They may backport that though
 * bbordwell thinks that they already back ported half of .33 might as well just use it...
<TomTom> so the options are: they release lucid with with .32, with .32 and backported TRIM, release .33 a month after lucid release ?
<bbordwell> TomTom, .33 will never be in lucid
<TomTom> because of the longterm support?
<bbordwell> no version ever gets the kernel changed
<SandGorgon> bbordwell, I have seen that my laptop works slower with the free driver - which is why I went for the proprietary driver. The forums mention that, especially for older chipsets, the free driver is far from optimal
<bbordwell> you will have to wait for lucid+1
<bbordwell> it will have .35 most likely
<bbordwell> SandGorgon, yes the free driver is not optimal but i actualy like it better. The story may be different for pre 8 series cards though
<TomTom> bbordwell: i am new to the ubuntu world, but i am pretty sure i've seen other  kernel versions  in the official repo
<bbordwell> as 8 series + is where most of the work is
<bbordwell> TomTom, They make small changes to the kernel and release them as updates e.g. 2.6.32-17 to 2.6.32-18
<SandGorgon> bbordwell, true... the problem is that for a lot of corporate desktops, the way to go is integrated graphics chipsets - which are predominantly 6xxx or 7xxx.
<bbordwell> SandGorgon, I would think they would mostly use intel boards...
<bbordwell> but yes i see your point
<TomTom> bbordwell: so this is a "basic rule", once there is a "named release" it will never change the kernel version? what are the common best practices of the users then? installing own kernel and losing support?
<SandGorgon> bbordwell, oh, but we dont use Intel - AMD Athlon X2 is so much better : virtualization extensions and all
<bbordwell> TomTom, there is a repository for easy installation of newer kernels, but yes you do lose support (though there is not realy much to lose) mostly your just not supposed to file bugs if you not using stock kernel
<TomTom> thanks
<bbordwell> TomTom, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bbordwell> SandGorgon, ah yes i almost forgot about amd+nvidia
<bbordwell> I only realy follow intel stuff
<DanaG> if I were going desktop, I'd consider AMD for the sake of CoreBoot.
<bbordwell> SandGorgon, is Nvidia even in the integrated graphics market anymore?
<bbordwell> with amd owning ATI and Intel not allowing Nvidia to make boards anymore
<virtuald> danag: what's amd got to do with coreboot?
<bbordwell> virtuald, they add support for all of their new chipsets to coreboot
<SandGorgon> bbordwell, I'm not sure about nvidia making boards - the boards we have are all Gigabyte with integrated nvidia. Good third party vndors are still turning out boards with both ATI and nvidia drivers.
<SandGorgon> bbordwell, and I prefer to go nvidia for the driver support
<virtuald> bbordwell: they do? great. but it still needs to be ported to every board it should run on, right?
<bbordwell> virtuald, i do not think so
<virtuald> bbordwell: do you mean it runs as a bios replacement on all boards with newer amd chipsets?
<bbordwell> virtuald, I have never realy looked at coreboot so I don't know
<virtuald> ok
<mawst> If I did a dist-upgrade from 9.10 I would just get updates all month and eventually be at stable when it's out right?
<zekoZeko> mawst: yes.
<mawst> Anything amazing I'm missing out on by waiting?
<mawst> :D
<zekoZeko> don't upgrade this moment
<vega> amazing bugs and problems
<mawst> hehe
<mawst> ok zekoZeko
<zekoZeko> because of the gnome 2.30, which is being uploaded
<zekoZeko> see topic here
<mawst> I'm kinda compelled to but I can wait
<zekoZeko> can you fix problems if (or better, when) they arise?
<zekoZeko> i upgraded about 3-4 weeks ago and at least twice my system was unbootable in the meantime :)
<mawst> ouch
<bbordwell> zekoZeko, did you run into the plymouth upgrade problem?
<mawst> I think I'll wait.
<mawst> :P
<autobot> yes wait
<zekoZeko> i managed to fix it, but it's a pain in the rear if it's your only machine and you need it to work. I have two so i don't really care if one breaks for a while :)
<zekoZeko> bbordwell: that, and something else too, but i can't remember from the top of my head.
<bbordwell> mawst, you dont happen to have a nvidia card and more than one display do you?
<mawst> Noe
<mawst> Just onboard nvidia
<mawst> One head
<autobot> bbordwell: why?
<bbordwell> mawst, okay, plymouth locks up with nvidia+dualhead so just making sure
<zekoZeko> bbordwell: it works for me.
<zekoZeko> bbordwell: now :)
<vega> also if you have a logitech dinovo edge usb don't upgrade.. your keyboard won't work
<bbordwell> zekoZeko, do you have the proprietary drivers?
<zekoZeko> bbordwell: yes.
<bbordwell> thats why
<zekoZeko> oh :)
<bbordwell> only with nouvau
<alkisg> Recently, while updating a chroot I'm getting the following:
<alkisg> "Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"
<alkisg> I.e. dbus can't be configured and so in turn a lot of other packages are also not configured. Is this expected (i.e. should I mount --bind /var/run/dbus to work around it) or should I file a bug?
<autobot> bbordwell: can those drivers do compiz?
<achiang> whew, wireless fixed
<bbordwell> autobot, no
<autobot> bbordwell: ok I knew they had accelerated 2D, thanks
<zekoZeko> mawst: anyway, i'm happy with the new release-to-be, but i wouldn't recommend an upgrade to a person that can't debug the problem on their own.
<bbordwell> alkisg, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bugs check that for duplicates first, then file a bug
<zekoZeko> mawst: the problem=potential problems :)
<alkisg> bbordwell: thank you
<mawst> Well I fair pretty well but I'm sortof acclimating myself back into Linux still.
<mawst> I ran a few distros for years at a time here and there... I'm just not where I used to be again yet.
<autobot> mawst: distro jumping slows you down, this one does things that way, this ones does things this way
<autobot> I am in the same boat
<mawst> Yup
<bbordwell> mawst, the number one rule about running pre release software is to keep installation media nearby
<mawst> Mandrake >> Debian >> Gentoo >> Fedora >> Ubuntu
<mawst> heheh
<mawst> And here I am.
<mawst> I really don't see anything topping the power Ubuntu has right now.
<autobot> my list is much longer...goes back ten years
<mawst> It's just huge.
<mawst> Well there's more in there I don't care to share always heheh
<mawst> Caldera, Suse etc.
<mawst> :P
<mawst> netbsd
<autobot> mawst: I agree
<mawst> Community is awesome.
<zekoZeko> autobot: i don't think it's a bad thing to be at least a little bit fluent in all distros. It took me a few years to settle on Debian and now Ubuntu (this transition was much easier :), but I think it gave me a good perspective on the distro landscape and I'm not sorry about it.
<mawst> Just about every question I can think of is already answered in google.
<mawst> Even when I was in Fedora for awhile most of my problems were answered on Ubuntu forums heheh
<autobot> zekoZeko: I agree, I did alot of hopping in the beginning...found out RPM sucks real quick...almost the first thing I learned
<mawst> I didn't like apt in debian.
<mawst> dselect and all that
<mawst> ugh
<autobot> lol
<mawst> synaptic is boss.
<autobot> I am a cli junkie
<mawst> I'm fine with apt-get I just didn't like the cli package manager in deb.
<bbordwell> mawst, yep, and software center is awsome for newcomers
<IceDeep> Never had any luck with any Linux until Ubuntu, of course I tried downloading Red Hat off a 28K modem and installing by 3.5 disk ;)
<mawst> Software center is awesome too yup
<bbordwell> mawst, Can't you install synaptic in debian?
<zekoZeko> synaptic originates from Debian :)
<autobot> bbordwell: sure
<mawst> Not sure. I don't know if they even had it when I was running it.
<rww> You can install Software Center in debian (testing), too ;P
<mawst> It was years ago
<IceDeep> I dislike the software center myself, I wish it had been kept the old way until it has atleast as much customization at the all add/remove
<zekoZeko> that's possible, yeah, but it was made by Debian developers iirc.
<zekoZeko> before ubuntu existed.
<bbordwell> zekoZeko, i think your right
<mawst> ah...
<IceDeep> No ratings which was my favorite thing to use for looking for programs.. with software center I can't do that :(
<autobot> I didn't even know ubuntu existed until two years ago
<bbordwell> IceDeep, Software center is not great for experienced users but for newcomers it is the best thing i have seen on linux
<bbordwell> IceDeep, It is in the works
<IceDeep> bbord, I agree, thats why when my uncle wanted to try linux, I gave him 9.10 with software center. I knew it would be simplier for him. He is pretty happy with it :)
<zekoZeko> apt-get is a blessing compared to rpm or yast, that's why i settled on Debian first.
<bbordwell> IceDeep, use tab for autocomplete
<IceDeep> bbordwell, that is what I have heard thats why I don't complain.
<autobot> zekoZeko: thats what I thought too when I found apt
<IceDeep> I should know, just wasn't thinking about tabbing. Been out of IRC for a bit.
<zekoZeko> but Debian was/(is?) a PITA for a desktop system, so i switched to Ubuntu for those.
<zekoZeko> still run it on most servers though.
<autobot> zekoZeko: I got so excited about apt I started maintaing debian packages back in the day, now ubuntu rules the desktop and like you say debian on the server
<zekoZeko> autobot: i don't have a problem with ubuntu on the server, especially LTS versions are nice, i guess i'm just used to running Debian on servers.
<zekoZeko> autobot: but I also don't have a problem backporting packages myself when needed :)
<zekoZeko> autobot: and another nice thing is that Debian dist-upgrade on a server hasn't failed yet, can't say that about Ubuntu. Upgrades are much better tested for Debian.
<autobot> much better
<autobot> tested
<zekoZeko> autobot: which is not that strange, considering how often (or shall i say, rarely) they happen :)
<autobot> lmao
<autobot> your right, every couple years
<autobot> I haven't looked at the release schedule of debian in years, I'm a windows user for the most part..job ties me to it
<IceDeep> Sorry to hear that auto, I know that feeling :(
<zekoZeko> schedule? what schedule? :)
<autobot> naa I like the job, and the PC is mine
<IceDeep> Use to use ubuntu all the time, and then go to work and I looked at windows and waited for things to load.. and I wanted to pull my hair out. So I would pull out my laptop with ubuntu and do things while I waited for windows to loa.d lol
 * IceDeep nods
<autobot> you know on windows my fan kicks on constantly, on lucid it hasn't kicked on period..battery life has increased by almost an hour?
<bbordwell> IceDeep, I switched to ubuntu mostly because it is way faster to set up than windows
<zekoZeko> good for you, i always had problems with battery life on my laptops with linux.
<autobot> and this is on an XPS M1530...known for being a heater
<zekoZeko> used to have a 12" HP 4010 which run twice as long on windows.
<IceDeep> bbordwell, for sure it is. A lot less hassles as well in many areas.
<autobot> zekoZeko: I guess it all depends on the hardware
<IceDeep> In windows this laptop overheated constantly, in ubuntu it did it once when I was being very resource intensive. Not near as bad as windows/V
<bbordwell> zekoZeko, I have read that power management is only marginaly worse on linux than windows, no first hand experience though. how long since you tired it?
<zekoZeko> now I have a Toshiba u300 which has a poor battery (it's been used for two years at least 16/7 now), but i never really used windows on it, so i can't compare.
<zekoZeko> bbordwell: as i've said, haven't used windows outside a virtual machine for a long time, so i can't really compare. at the time i could compare, it was pretty horrible.
<zekoZeko> but it's been almost 5 years i think.
<zekoZeko> two laptops ago.
<zekoZeko> autobot: yeah, chipset used is really the main factor i think. support varies greatly.
<zekoZeko> support=PM support.
<zekoZeko> i'm off to get a few hours sleep.
<IceDeep> Be well zekoZeko
<zekoZeko> i bet the customers will start calling as soon as i fall asleep, it usually happens when i crash during the day.
<zekoZeko> have fun everyone, it's been nice chatting a little bit.
<IceDeep> Yep, you to zekoZeko
<zekoZeko> haha i have to share this one before i go
<zekoZeko> i have a friend/customer who just sent me this:
<zekoZeko> Subject: jquery
<autobot> ?
<zekoZeko> "Hey zekoZeko, do you have jQuery running on the server? I would need some slidy effetcs on a site and i need jquery on the server."
<zekoZeko> sorry had to translate to english :)
<autobot> lol
<autobot> put it on google
<zekoZeko> bloody desingers/wannabe developers :)
<autobot> I looked at jquery...it is nice
<zekoZeko> nah, it's OK. He's a cool buy trying to learn new stuff, so i told him what to do :)
<zekoZeko> no need to ridicule him.
<zekoZeko> buy=guy
<autobot> didn't even notice that
 * autobot tired
<zekoZeko> i did after i re-read what i wrote and thought it might be misleading so i fixed it.
<autobot> 2:30 am for me
<zekoZeko> 9:30am :)
<autobot> lmao, misleading
<zekoZeko> i got up at 8pm :)
<autobot> damn
<zekoZeko> i really only sleep during the day for the last two weeks or so.
<autobot> i got up at 11:45 A.M and began posting on a forum...what a job
<zekoZeko> had a gig at a club on friday spinning from 4-6am so i tried to get used to being up in that timeframe :)
<autobot> spin that DeeeeJAAAA
<zekoZeko> bye for now.
<hey_boy> Hello all. the window manager in lucid (metacity) is not starting automatically. How do I fix this?
<autobot> zekoZeko: good night
<autobot> or day
<autobot> hey_boy: it must be crashing
<hey_boy> I could start it from a terminal.
<autobot> System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications?
<RPG-Master> I burned the iso and selected to try it from the CD and it screws up :(
<RPG-Master> All I see is a distorted ubuntu in the bottom right conrer
<RPG-Master> *corner
<RPG-Master> with an aubergine background
<bbordwell> RPG-Master, do you have a nvidia card plus more than 1 display?
<RPG-Master> bbordwell: nvidia on a laptop, so only one
<RPG-Master> this a known issue?
<bbordwell> RPG-Master, sounds like a plymouth issue. there are a few with it
<RPG-Master> I see... So, if I installed the beta I'd have to use some work around?
<RPG-Master> 'cus I was hoping it was going to be as simple as installing the current release...
<bbordwell> RPG-Master, once it stops doing anything and you get to that purple type screen try pressing Alt+SysRq+k and see if that gets it to work
<RPG-Master> What will that do? Because, I'd like to know before I go and reboot this laptop :P
<bbordwell> RPG-Master, It basicly just kills some of the running proccesses and restarts them. This is the workaround for the issue with nvidia+2 displays, it may work for your issue as well though
<RPG-Master> bbordwell: And this has to be done at boot every time?
<bbordwell> RPG-Master, also you could try to boot with the no-splash option but I am not sure how to do that
<bbordwell> RPG-Master, Actualy i should have asked, when this happens does the cd stop spinning?
<RPG-Master> bbordwell: eventually, yeah
<bbordwell> okay, for the alt+sysreq+k thing wait till the cd stops. Once you install you can install the nvidia proprietary drivers and this will likely solve the issue. or else you could remove plymouth until it is working
<bbordwell> or else boot with the no-splash option, but i am not sure how to do this
<RPG-Master> bbordwell: Sounds like a plan. Thanks for all the help man :)
<bbordwell> RPG-Master, Just make sure you have a known working installation media around and you will be fine
<RPG-Master> bbordwell: Meaning a livecd that works?
<bbordwell> yes
<RPG-Master> yep, I'm good then
<bbordwell> RPG-Master, If you have a flash drive installs are much faster using that
<bbordwell> in case you did not know, it is easy to set up on an ubuntu computer
<RPG-Master> I lost my only usb drive :(
<RPG-Master> though the one time I tried it didn't work...
<BUGabundo_remote> BOONNNSSSSSS DDIIIIIAAAASSSSSSSSS
<NathanB-dot> Hey all. So "Hardware Drivers" says "The driver is activated but not currently in use." How can I "use" it?
<mawst> Probably the wrong driver then no?
<mawst> :D
<mcp_> Hi. I currenty try (and fail in) creating a mercurial (hg) repository. Whenever i run "hg commit" it crashes with "/usr/bin/python: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x09c6b8f0". Is there a known bug with python/mercurial corrupting memory?
<NathanB-dot> mawst: How would I know? Driver info on Linux is /way/ too difficult to figure out.
<AlanBell> !info rhino
<ubottu> rhino (source: rhino): JavaScript engine written in Java. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7R2-3 (lucid), package size 713 kB, installed size 868 kB
<mawst> *shrug*
<NathanB-dot> mawst: But I think it's fine, as the documentation for Lucid says that you can have multiple nVidia drivers activated but switch between them (somehow).
<mawst> Yeah that's above my head
<TPS> So would you all say it's definitely worth an upgrade come release ?
<mawst> I'm a little worried things will break.
<mawst> But I'll figure it out.
<mawst> :P
<NathanB-dot> TPS: If they work out the bugs/crashes, yes.  I'd just be happy if they made managing drivers easier.
<bbordwell> NathanB-dot, are you using nvidia?
<NathanB-dot> Yep.
<bbordwell> does compiz work?
<NathanB-dot> bbordwell: can you explain how I would check that?
<bbordwell> system>preferences>appearances>visual effects> what dot is selected?
<NathanB-dot> The first one
<bbordwell> NathanB-dot, What happens if you try and select normal?
<neure> hi where is 10.04 beta 1 mini cd image?
<NathanB-dot> It asks me if I want to keep these settings.... but I don't see any change in appearance.
<NathanB-dot> bbordwell: Ex: i still cannot drag windows to different screens
<NathanB-dot> bbordwell: I mean "workspaces"
<bbordwell> NathanB-dot, if it succesfuly changed then compiz is working. if you move around your windows do you they wobble?
<NathanB-dot> Nope
<AbortD> are packages going to be in flux when the next beta comes out
<bbordwell> AbortD, there is a package freeze just before beta2 so no
<NathanB-dot> Hm. bbordwell, I clicked the last one and it enabled wobbling.
<bbordwell> ahh, then your nvidia restricted drivers are working
<bbordwell> the message about them not being in use is wrong. i had the same thing when using the restricted drivers in alpha, but i use nouvea now
<bbordwell> nouveau
<NathanB-dot> what is nouveau?
<bbordwell> NathanB-dot, it is the open source nvidia driver, it would have been in use on your system until you installed the restricted drivers
<avis> what is more current beta 1 or a daily build downloaded at this moment ?
<NathanB-dot> bbordwell: before I installed nVidia's drivers, it wouldn't work with mulitple screens.
<bbordwell> avis, daily is always more up to date
<NathanB-dot> The problem I'm having is that my second screen (connected via HDMI) only shows up to 640x480 (which really sucks!)
<avis> thank you
<bbordwell> NathanB-dot, are you talking about plymouth freezing?
<NathanB-dot> ...uh... what's plymouth?
<bbordwell> the new boot splash
<NathanB-dot> ya that freezes too
<NathanB-dot> sometimes
<NathanB-dot> but I'm not sure how they'd relate to each other
<bbordwell> yes nouveau plus 2 displays freezes plymouth right now, i think it is plymouths fault
<NathanB-dot> bbordwell: I can't even get my 2nd screen to work properly in 9.10.
<NathanB-dot> bbordwell: don't know if that makes a difference
<NathanB-dot> I installed 10.04 in hopes it'd fix the problem.
<bbordwell> NathanB-dot, well the restricted drivers are better anyway.....does it work with them?
<NathanB-dot> no
<NathanB-dot> that's why I'm here :)
<bbordwell> ah same problem with the resolution?
<NathanB-dot> I can only get up to 640x480
<NathanB-dot> yep
<NathanB-dot> i don't think that it detects that it's an HDMI port
<bbordwell> i have a display hooked up via hdmi and it works great with nouveau or the restricted driver
<bbordwell> second display i should say, the first one is dvi
<NathanB-dot> VGA works perfectly fine, but not HDMI.
<NathanB-dot> I should note that the computer output is HDMI, and I have an adapter which changes it to DVI
<NathanB-dot> (no converter, just a simple adapter0
<NathanB-dot> )*
<bbordwell> most likely your display tells the computer its resolution in a non standard way which confuses the driver, i think i saw a bug report about it a while ago. you can probly fix it by editing your xorg.conf though i am not sure exactly what you would need to change
<NathanB-dot> Last time I tried editing it, my system stopped showing me video.
<AlanBell> can someone help me with a sync request https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alfresco-community/+bug/304702/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304702 in rhino "E4X not work with rhino" [Unknown,Fix released]
<AlanBell> I don't know quite what to do
<AlanBell> do I need to start with "ubuntu-bug rhino" from a lucid box?
<bbordwell> AlanBell, try the channel #ubuntu-bugs
<AlanBell> bbordwell: thanks
<NathanBdot> Ah. XChat is much better than Empathy
<AbortD> yes it is nathan
<EdgEy> xchat is awesome, I've always used it even on win32
<AbortD> i find empathy and evolution as a waste of code
<NathanBdot> I'm waiting for Digsby to have a Linux version (and to add IRC support)
<bbordwell> AlanBell, I will also try and find out if i can help you since this would be useful to know as a member of bugsqaud, as i see no one is imediatly trying to help you on ubuntu-bugs
<AbortD> says its coming soon NathanBdot
<NathanBdot> AbortD: ya, it has said that for 2+ years
<ripps> hmmm, I notice some performance increases in the radeon driver, gimp doesn't lag as much as it used to. XV playback is still a crawl, so I'm sticking to GL playback
<AbortD> haha really
<AbortD> i wish evolution would minimize to its dock...
<bbordwell> AbortD, me too, try alltray
<EdgEy> Is there a way to disable the mail icon in 10.04 anyway
<AbortD> im curious of that too edgey
<EdgEy> I uninstalled evolution, there's not much else there email wise and it's part of the tray icons so you can't just right click remove it
<bbordwell> AbortD, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<bbordwell> oops sorry wrong person
<bbordwell> AlanBell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<NathanBdot> I use Avant
<NathanBdot> ^^ AbortD
<AbortD> i tried alltray and with 10.04 it doesnt work well with darker themes i noticed
<AbortD> NathanBdot, mozilla tools always worked best for me
<bbordwell> AbortD, ya its the wrong color.....
<AbortD> the background to the alltray minimized icon should have a transparent background anyways
<AbortD> and i hate light themes
<NathanBdot> Anyways: I really need to get this dual-screen setup fixed somehow...
<NathanBdot> I've been workin' on this for a week now.
<AbortD> whats wrong with it
<EdgEy> haha, Avant is pretty nice, thanks for the tip there
<osteenbergen> Hi, got a problem, my laptop isn't booting anymore, problem with Nvidia, tried using nouveau but that also didn't work. Anyone knows how to get it back, I'm now stuck in recovery mode :)
<bbordwell> osteenbergen, can you describe exactly what happens when you try and boot?
<NathanBdot> EdgEy, no problem :) I like it.  AbortD: my second screen is connected via HDMI and nVidia won't give many any resolution options over "640x480"
<AbortD> hm
<AbortD> wow i didnt realize that icon was a part of the bar
<osteenbergen> I boot, get grub, no bootscreen, error 'log-graphics mode', and in the logs I cannot find any line with error or (EE)
<osteenbergen> 1 hour ago it was complaining about nouveau not being able to load, but I have nvidia-current installed
<osteenbergen> it loads the nvidia driver, it just doest start correctly
<osteenbergen> I also tried running on nouveau drivers but that keeps bugging me about the nv driver
<bbordwell> osteenbergen, by bugging are you talking about when you boot up it says there are hardware drivers available for your computer message?
<NathanBdot> Oooo... I don't know how I did this, but I somehow got a really nice version of AWN via apt-get. did they just update it or did I somehow download the dev version?
<osteenbergen> bugging = it hangs and reports low graphics mode and in Xorg.0.log there is an error that says that the nv driver could not be found
<osteenbergen> but now it loads the nvidia driver correctly and it just stops without errors
<EdgEy> nathan, I have version 0.4.0 from apt
<osteenbergen> I dont care if i run on nouveau or nvidia, just one that is working and I couldn't get any of them working
<osteenbergen> And choosing run in low graphics mode just hangs the machine with a black screen
<osteenbergen> with both drivers
<NathanBdot> EdgEy, How do I check what version I have?
<bbordwell> osteenbergen, i doubt it, but try removing plymouth and see if that helps
<osteenbergen> okee will try
<NathanBdot> EdgEy, nevermind: i have 0.4.0~rc1
<EdgEy> NathanBdot, in the configuration settings, there's an about button
<EdgEy> yes
<EdgEy> Seems I got it at a good time then :P
<NathanBdot> Much nicer than before
<AbortD> hahahaha nice i just pwnt the envelope icon
<osteenbergen> bbordwell: got a few messages about a missing plymouth, but still low graphics, now looking if it reported some errors
<osteenbergen> no errors, log ends with "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log" in Xorg.0.log
<AbortD> edgey did u get yer icon out yet?
<SalmonSam> how can I disable the compiz blacklists in lucid?
<EdgEy> AbortD i'm just going to use avant and bugger off the system tray entirely
<EdgEy> :)
<AbortD> hehe
<AbortD> sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages fyi if u ever need it
<NathanBdot> EdgEy, I can't figure out how to move Avant to a different monitor...
<SalmonSam> putting SKIP_CHECKS=yes in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager doesn't skip the blacklist checks
<AbortD> avants just a webbrowser ait it
<osteenbergen> bbordwell: startx works in recovery mode and gives me a blackscreen with cursor :s
<EdgEy> NathanBdot, no idea, I've been using single since my old one died a few years ago :/
<NathanBdot> EdgEy, How do you live?
<NathanBdot> haha
<EdgEy> haha it was hard
<EdgEy> 24" main monitor is still enough :P
<coz_> AbortD,  avant window navigator?
<AbortD> yeah
<coz_> AbortD,  no its a "shortcut" dock like macosx's dock
<coz_> AbortD,  but I think cairo dock is far more robust and configurable and certainly better than mac's
<AbortD> yeah it is
<NathanBdot> coz_, the new version is mucht better
<NathanBdot> much*
<coz_> NathanBdot,  the new avant?
<NathanBdot> of awn*
<NathanBdot> ya
<NathanBdot> much better than it was
<coz_> NathanBdot, cool I will have to test that at some point
<NathanBdot> i haven't tried cairo
<coz_> NathanBdot,  ah I would bee I was betraying the team if i switched lol
<NathanBdot> it's worth noting that avant uses separate processes for each applet :)
<coz_> mmm
<NathanBdot> and the new one allows you to use it like a taskbar too
<coz_> NathanBdot, I see... I think you need to at least try the new cairo dock at least once :)
<NathanBdot> will when I have more time.
<NathanBdot> so any ideas on getting my screen to work?
<coz_> NathanBdot,  didnt see the previous posts you made about it
<NathanBdot> "my second screen is connected via HDMI and nVidia won't give many any resolution options over "640x480""
<coz_> NathanBdot,  i think you might want to switch the primary connected via HDMI not the secondary
<NathanBdot> how?
<NathanBdot> haha
<coz_> NathanBdot,  hold on
<NathanBdot> just click "Make this the primary display"?
<SalmonSam> anyone know how I can disable the compiz blacklist , I have  nvidia card and I am getting an error saying my card is blacklisted however I think that might be because of the onboard card been an old intel card
<NathanBdot> SalmonSam, I would help you if I wasn't a newb myself.
<coz_> SalmonSam,  did you disable the onboard in the motherboard bios?
<SalmonSam> It has no option , the only options are onboard or auto
<coz_> be right back
<SalmonSam> that was the first thing I checked
<SalmonSam> its been like this forever I usually disable the blacklist
<NathanBdot> If I go away, it's because I broke my display setup. I'll be back soon if that happens.
<NathanBdot> So what's the difference between using "TwinView" and "Separate X screen"?
<coz_> NathanBdot,  well.. twinview allows moving windows across both monitors
<coz_> NathanBdot,  separate xscreens will not allow that
<NathanBdot> coz_, so...what's the purpose of using x screen?
<coz_> NathanBdot,  well there may be times in certain situation it is preferred however I have never used separate xscreens for any circumstance so I may not be the best person to answer that...I always use twinview and even with that  only dynamic twinview
<NathanBdot> coz_, Hm ok. well then, that's not my problem...
<NathanBdot> I changed it to primary but nothing changed...
<coz_> NathanBdot,  i am searching online for the issue with only sporatic hits  none of which mention your particular problem however  i would also check in #nvidia channel and speak with aaraon if possible
<coz_> NathanBdot,  aaron rather
<NathanBdot> coz_, didn't think of trying #nvidia. I'll try that
<NathanBdot> coz_, aaronp?
<coz_> NathanBdot,  no aaron
<coz_> NathanBdot,  yeah aaronp
<coz_> apparenlty he changes his nick on occasion :)
<bbordwell> NathanBdot, you can move windows between screens with seperate x screens
<bbordwell> coz_ ^^^
<coz_> bbordwell,  that's good to know
<bbordwell> coz_ i use nouveau but when i messed around with the nvidia driver i used seperate x screens because with twinview it only syncs to 1 monitor which causes tearing on the other
<coz_> bbordwell,  which nvidia card is this?
<bbordwell> 9600gso
<osteenbergen> is there a wiki about how to remove nvidia and install nouveau correctly??
<coz_> bbordwell,  mm that's odd  ... was that the only solution?
<bbordwell> osteenbergen, just use jockey it has worked fine for me
<coz_> osteenbergen,  how did you install the nvidia driver?
<osteenbergen> in alpha3 via apt-get nvidia-current
<bbordwell> coz_ as far as i could tell. I found alot of discussion about the issue but no solution
<osteenbergen> but jockey is a gui right?
<bbordwell> osteenbergen, ahh sorry your gui is not working...
<osteenbergen> ;)
<coz_> bbordwell,  mm  generally I would talk with aaron on #nvidia or the nvews forums for a solution if there is one :)
<iconmefisto> osteenbergen: there is jockey-text too
<bbordwell> coz_, the underlying issue is that x is tricked into thinking it is one display with twinview so it can only synce to that one display
<osteenbergen> i will try that :) thx
<iconmefisto> jockey-text --help explains the options. use sudo with it too
<coz_> bbordwell,  but why on that card?  i several cards here none that high end with no issues with tearing at all
<NathanBdot> bbordwell, so... should I try making my secondary a separate x screen then?
<coz_> current driver verson
<bbordwell> NathanBdot, twinview is best if you are not having problems
<coz_> NathanBdot,  so in nvidia settings you can get past that low res at all ?
<coz_> cant rather
<NathanBdot> bbordwell, but I /am/ having problems...
<NathanBdot> coz_, nope
<NathanBdot> coz_, I can't at all
<coz_> NathanBdot,  but is does recognize the monitor
<NathanBdot> even tried "hard coding it"
<NathanBdot> yes
<NathanBdot> "hard coding" = changing the x-conf file
<bbordwell> coz_ well tearing is only an lcd issue AFAIK, do you have lcds? also it depends on the displays, if their refresh rates don't match up perfectly is when you get problems
<coz_> NathanBdot,  what resolution do you have the primary monitor set to?
<bbordwell> NathanBdot, I do not think your problem has anything to do with twinview/seperate x screes, it is the driver not recognizing the display properties of your display
<coz_> NathanBdot,  do me a favor  in terminl run     glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<NathanBdot> coz_, you said to try and change the primary to my (previous) secondary monitor, so currently it's 640x480.  My previous primary is at 1024x768
<erghezi_> i cant change layout keyboard
<NathanBdot>  glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE ?
<coz_> NathanBdot,  yes
<NathanBdot> k
<NathanBdot> glxinfo isn't installed
<NathanBdot> install it?
<erghezi_> i get this error : http://pastebin.com/KQ15Cczc
<AbortD> coz which cairo dock do u use
<NathanBdot> coz_, ^^ :)
<coz_> NathanBdot,  thats odd... but yes I guess so
<bbordwell> coz_, I only noticed this problem because my second display is my TV and i use it to watch movies full-screened
<coz_> AbortD,  well you probably want to go with the current bzr  but if you wait a few   I can meet you in #cairo-dock
<bbordwell> The problem is always only on the second display, and it is not noticable unless there is alot of movement going on e.g. a movie or video game
<NathanBdot> coz_, apt-get won't work right now because I'm downloading updates... is there a way to pause the updates?
<AbortD> i can wait :P just say my name so xchat blinks
<coz_> bbordwell,  ah ok  then i would have no experience with external tv as secondary
<coz_> AbortD,  ok
<coz_> NathanBdot,  you are on ubuntu right?
<NathanBdot> ya
<coz_> NathanBdot, its odd that glxinfo is not installed then
<coz_> NathanBdot,  how did you install the nvidia driver?
<NathanBdot> ubuntu lucid
<osteenbergen> okee, removed nvidia & xorg.conf, and got a new error: (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (..: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<NathanBdot> via "Hardware Drivers"
<coz_> NathanBdot, mmm
<osteenbergen> so how do i disable GLX from a console :D
<cwillu_at_work> hey, they fixed synaptic!
<cwillu_at_work> you can actually apply actions to multiple items at a time, and it doesn't reset the sort order each time you change something!
<bbordwell> cwillu_at_work, what was wrong with it?
 * cwillu_at_work huggles mvo, hoping that he has his maintainers straight :p
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: kudos to jibel
<beeezn> hi,, i'm trying to create an image from a cd using brasero. braser just fails with the message: not all necessary applications and libraries are installed
<beeezn> this is after i installed cdrdao
<beeezn> beforce it complained about toc2cue and cdrdao not being installed
 * cwillu_at_work huggles jibel 
<mfraz74> my touchpad is misbehaving
<SalmonSam> give it a timeout
<mfraz74> can no longer use it for clicks or scrolling
<mfraz74> does the green envelope icon mean i have email waiting?
<NathanBdot> coz_, I'm still here fyi
<SalmonSam> mfraz74, yes I think it does
<coz_> NathanBdot,  ok :)
<mfraz74> well, i've opened evolution and can't find any unread messages
<coz_> NathanBdot,  i am still looking though
<topyli> mfraz74, there was some talk a while back about using color codes to indicate urgency. i wouldn't be surprised if the color will be something else when your sip phone is ringing
<NathanBdot> coz_, me too
<topyli> oh, there goes that theory
<SalmonSam> mfraz74, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/lucid-gets-green-message-alert.html
<Aondo> it's like when it needs a reboot, the button goes red! :D
<mfraz74> it isn't the main icon that's green, but the envelope in the menu that is
<mfraz74> like the red restart indicator
<bbordwell> mfraz74, I have the same thing
<topyli> oh yeah, it looks strange in the menu
<jibel> cwillu_at_work, \o/
<mfraz74> hoping that an update fixes my touchpad soon, it was working fine yesterday
<mfraz74> bbordwell: so that one shouldn't be green then?
<bbordwell> mfraz74, I do not know
<bbordwell> It could be on purpose though, to show you that when you have a new email the main envelope will be green
<mfraz74> possibly
<mfraz74> reporting a bug for xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<NathanBdot> What download rate do you guys get when using apt-get?
<bbordwell> NathanBdot, anywhere from 50 to 800 kb/s
<mfraz74> installing or updating?
<bbordwell> depends on the day...
<NathanBdot> mfraz74, whichever.
<NathanBdot> Best i get is 800 kb/s
<NathanBdot> 100***
<NathanBdot> not 800
<NathanBdot> 800/s would be a dream
<LucidLynx> got a problem where my laptop with LucidLynx and nVidia driver 195.36.15 + lcd screen does not wake up from auto standby
<mfraz74> 700kB/s
<NathanBdot> apt-get should check nearby computers (on the same LAN) for packages before trying to download them from the main server.
<SalmonSam> usually somewhere in the late 700's for me
<mfraz74>  bug reported, but why does it say - InstallationMedia: Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Release Candidate i386
<NathanBdot> coz_, I finally got mesa-utils installed --- glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE returns GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 4096
<mfraz74> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/552490
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552490 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad no longer responds to tapping or scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<mfraz74> ah, new update coming down now
<coz_> NathanBdot, ah ok do you understand that?
<NathanBdot> nope.
<coz_> NathanBdot,  that is a hardware limitation it cannot be changed  and it means that the combined resolution of two monitors cannot exceed that 4096 resolution in any direction
<tuga3d> hi all, just broke my ubuntu :(
<topyli> hm, i just did updates and gnome-do is broken. how are other people's do doing? :)
<NathanBdot> coz_, k..... so that's not my problem then since I'm only at ~1700 right now
<NathanBdot> tuga3d, Congrats :) :-P
<coz_> NathanBdot,  no but I wanted to be sure
<LucidLynx> anyone else got problems with standby and x login not showing after wakeup?
<tuga3d> made an update today, and now i get to the login screen (i had automatic login enable) i insert my data, and screen goes black and comes back to login
<mfraz74> not using gnome-do
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, I get those problems even without standby.
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, I just restart and it works again
<tuga3d> anyone with similar problem? or should i just install it again?
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: you dont know whats causing the problem?
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, Someone earlier said something to do with some word with a "y" in it haha
<mfraz74> you may just need to wait until the gnome 2.30 updates catch up
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: hahaha
<tuga3d> where can i see what's happening after login?
<mfraz74> can you go to terminal?
<tuga3d> yep
<LucidLynx> tuga3d: dmesg
<tuga3d> LucidLynx: thanks, brb
<NathanBdot> I'm so incredibly frustrated that I can't get this monitor to work
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: what monitor?
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, "my second screen is connected via HDMI and nVidia won't give many any resolution options over "640x480""
<mfraz74> going to try a reboot
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: you have tried xrandr? did u get an error?
<mfraz74> touchpad is now behaving :)
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, just throw "xrandr" into the terminal?
<erik__> My touchpad just went crazy after the latest updates. Any fix?
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, it returns:
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: google xrandr i never used hdmi with ubuntu
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, http://pastebin.org/129271
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: what is your videocard? and do you have proprietary drivers installed
<NathanBdot> I have nVidia installed.
<NathanBdot> and it says I have "nVidia GeForce 7150 / nForce 630i"
<erik__> mfraz74: the first message that came after i joined was you saying your touchbad is now behaving. did it just break with the recent updates? and if so, how did you fix it?
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: nvidia-settings and try detect then enable twinview and apply. that gives u 640x480?
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, Yep.
<NathanBdot> I have other options, but that's the largest.
<Timo_> Hello lads, I had a problem with 10.04 gnome, anyone know whether this is fixed or not?
<Timo_> I believe I've read that it is?
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, If i want to, I can almost go Super iPhone with 400x300
<bbordwell> Timo_, What exactly was your problem?
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: have you tried to add the mode to your xorg.conf
<Timo_> bbordwell, I've done a clean install, and there were just 2 empty panels, as the gnome panel had 'configure errors' or something
<NathanBdot> Yep. But tell me what you think I should do and I'll try it.
<Timo_> bbordwell, there were a few features left, but not much :p
<tuga3d> back :)
<bbordwell> timo_, how long ago was this?
<mfraz74> erik__: i did another update which had a new version of xserver-org-input-synaptics and rebooted
<tuga3d> dmesg type=1503
<Timo_> bbordwell, the day after the beta release so that was 20th of march?
<bbordwell> timo_, you used the beta cd image?
<Timo_> Yes
<bbordwell> strange, did you check the disk for errors before installing?
<Timo_> bbordwell, I think I didn't
<erik__> oh, wow. a new one is available already. that was fast. ill give that a try. thanks! (:
<Timo_> bbordwell, now I'm talking to you anyways, in 9.04 I was able to make a USB startup for any distro, but in 9.10 the format function fails every time
<Timo_> bbordwell, I can still go on a 9.04 live CD and install the USB with the USB Creator out there
<bbordwell> Timo, most likely an error on the disk, when you burn the disk use a slower speed than maximum. also if your going to try to install again use a daily cd. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bbordwell> Timo_, does it work for ubuntu at least?
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, coz_  - i'm going to try rebooting. be back soon.
<Timo_> bbordwell, ok I'll use the daily one:> and the usb creator does NOT work on 9.10
<Timo_> bbordwell, mm it might actually works now, hold on
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: ok goodluck http://pastebin.org/129275
<bbordwell> timo_, you could try instaling the version from 9.04 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/usb-creator/download)
<Timo_> ah that's sweet
<Timo_> :)
<erik__> my touchpad works again now. thanks :)
<bbordwell> timo_ you will have to remove the current version first
<Timo_> bbordwell, yoo thanks!
<tuga3d> LucidLynx: here's there error on dmesg: type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::"
<Timo_> bbordwell, BRB! Will tell you when it worked out
<bbordwell> also it may not install for sure, but i looked at the dependencies and it looked like it should be easy
<tuga3d> damn internet :(
<Torrentow_> sudo killall -u root?
<NathanBdot> Hey all I'm back.
<NathanBdot> Any news on how to get my resolution working?
<gord> hi all, any problems with the live image today? couldn't get fridays image to boot past plymouth
<LucidLynx> A
<LucidLynx> tuga3d: its an error in cupsd i think u can ignore it
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: did u try replacing ur xorg.conf
<Timo_> bbordwell, I've got it on my USB stick now, will try to let it work l8er on
<Timo_> :>
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, with what?
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, it currently has the original.
<LucidLynx> something like this: http://pastebin.org/129275
<DSpair> Anyone else seeing Aptitude crash after updating?
<avis> is it safe to use the restricted driver for nvidia at this point ?
<danopia> does the new drive not do accelerated 3D?
<danopia> driver*
<SalmonSam> avis, it appears to work for me
<avis> thanks SalmonSam
<avis> i just got the daily build and installed from scratch. fixed my firefox not opening problem also icons are correctly colored in the system tray upper right
<avis> i wish i could give the gnome weather applet my coordinates.  i tried editing Locations.xml but i'm no vi expert, and nano and gedit wouldn't do it
<SalmonSam> anyone else unable to play from daap shares with rhythmbox?
<avis> i hope they can squeeze in alsa 1.22 in the final release.  i've got a card in here that doesn't work  cmi 8788 chipset
<SalmonSam> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/5209/selection017.png
<SalmonSam> I get that when trying to play music off my daap share
<SalmonSam> it looks like it is treating it like the music store
<Emry> If a windows machine (actually a samba server on another linux box) is showing up in my network window, is there a way to find its IP address so that I can ssh into it?  ssh user@machinename doesn't seem to work right. :P
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, I'm a newbie. Last time I tried editing it, my computer went blank upon bootup; so basically, I'm not sure how I should edit that file to work properly with my setup.
<Dr_Willis> wow 400+mb of updates :) i should update this machine more then once a week
<MTughan> Dr_Willis: That's probably because it's a beta version. Bugs are being fixed all the time.
<Emry> Yeah, once Lucid has been live for three weeks, updates will drop to about 4mb on an average week. :P
<nzmm> Dr_Willis: man i looked the other day an all update-manager wanted to do was remove tonnes of packages
<Emry> rebooting for a bit.
<Dr_Willis> Not sure if its better do do daily updates... or weekly ones. :)
<Busata> so, no upgrades at all, or at own risk? :p
<Busata> cause I survived last updates fine!
<nzmm> yea i am thinking leave for a while...
<LucidLynx> NathanBdot: did u install nvtv from synaptics
<Busata> roommate broke his gnome atm
<Dr_Willis> Seems that its been Plymouth thats breaking/fixing/breaking again lately
<Dr_Willis> and gnome/kde not wanting to start up properly heh
<nzmm> man i nvidia, plymouth is :(
<Busata> roommate's lucid wants to boot up kde atm
<Dr_Willis> I just disabled plymouth - i really dont see the point of it.
<Busata> and as far as he knows he never really installed it
<nzmm> lol
<Dr_Willis> I have been testing out the lastest kde. - its gotten very good.
<MTughan> Yeah, Plymouth's not even working for me now on an ATI card.
<Dr_Willis> For all Plymouth does.. theres a lot of work going into it.. with .. well.. very little real gain. 'boot process looks smoother' - woopiee. :)
<LucidLynx> lol
<Dr_Willis> with 20-30 sec boot times.. i power up.. and befor i sit down - its booted..
<Busata> so, how do you disable plymouth? :p
<Dr_Willis> i removed the  conf files in /etc/init
<Busata> and I hope 20-30 sec boottimes with plymouth, cause if it takes you 20-30 secs to sit down, I'm a little worried!
<Dr_Willis> so i dident Uninstall it.. i just disabled it from starting
<robin0800> just got gnome 2.30 in updates
<Dr_Willis> Gotta take my jacket off.. pet the dog when he jumps in my lap.. grab the soda...
<Dr_Willis> of course with 3+ week uptimes... its not like a 30 sec boot time is that big a deal either
<Dr_Willis> plymouth = eyecandy that i see like .0000000000000001% of the time i am at the pc.
<LucidLynx> lol
<Dr_Willis> Gotta make the os Shiny AND sparkley!
<Dr_Willis> Then get sick with the default wallpaper.
<Dr_Willis> go figure. heh
<Busata> well, the only delay I seem to have is _'ing for a while after grub
<nzmm> plymouth is long term. a by-product of Kernal Mode Setting which offers a lot long-term
<Dr_Willis> theres lots of things that promise 'better features in the long term' but we will see.
<nzmm> true, but KMS is a big break through
<Dr_Willis> Yep. an totally overshadowed by all thise other things going on - (at least its rarely mentioned at the variouys ubuntu news/review sites)
<Dr_Willis> but get a new theme tweak.. and its on every blot.
<Dr_Willis> blog. :)
<vish> hmm , how do i force a package to install even if it says depends are broken?  [seems the debugging symbols are having broken depends]
<LucidLynx> google lucid kms its all bugs top 10
<LucidLynx> lol
<penguin42> vish: if you are **really** sure you want to do that you can do dpkg -i --force-depends
<Dr_Willis> that will void your warrenty :)
<penguin42> vish: But don't underestimate how much you can break things by forcing
<vish> hrm.. :s
<danyR> last time i tried forcing a package install, libc6 broke. nothing worked, kernel panic, reinstallation. but i'm probbaly beinh just to dramatic
<vish> well , i have enough troubles already :p
<the_dark_warrio> I've just updated, and my touch pad isn't working properly: it does not have scrolling or clicking function, event if it is enabled in preferences. Anyone on the same situation?
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, No.... and I'm not sure I know what synaptics is
<guntbert> the_dark_warrio: no help from me - but you should tell us the make of your notebook :)
<Dr_Willis> synapatics = touch pad driver/maker
<the_dark_warrio> Well, it is a Dell Vostro 1310
<nzmm> ... heh well really my Ubuntu is going great lately soo apart from boot splash i cant complain too much :)
<NathanBdot> LucidLynx, Should I try installing NVTV?
<Dr_Willis> Plymouth update just notified me of the disabling i did of the service. :) it was nice enough to ask me if i wanted to restore the configs.
<the_dark_warrio> Running 'lsmod', should synaptic be listed in there?
<guntbert> the_dark_warrio: no
<the_dark_warrio> hmm
<the_dark_warrio> well, I'm not a linux ninja, so I don't know how to track the touchpad problem :D
<Dr_Willis> its a X driver/module.. there is a synaptic_i2c module i see.. but not sure what it is
<the_dark_warrio> I see
<robin0800> the_dark_warrio: you might want to get Pointing Device from software centre
<the_dark_warrio> I will make another test. I was updating against Brazillian server, which is a little bit old. Now I'm updating from the main server
<the_dark_warrio> brb
<the_dark_warrior> Hehe, worked like a charm. I should have seen which packages it did upgrade
<the_dark_warrior> Is there a log for the last update?
<Dr_Willis> I think thers somthing liek it in /var/log
<penguin42> there is dpkg.log
<the_dark_warrior> I will take a look
<blaamann> desktopcouch-service runs at 100%. Is it safe to kill it?
<penguin42> oh and for new installation /var/log/installer - but I don't think that gets changed by updaes
<guntbert> blaamann: I do that now and then - no problems so far
<the_dark_warrior> Oh, there is a xserver-xorg-input-synaptics update ;)
<blaamann> guntbert: Looks like it was related to ubuntu-one as the login process was consuming cpu as well. Killed them both.
<the_dark_warrior> so i guess that fixed my problem. Nice
<the_dark_warrior> thanks guys, cya
<erik__> Hello again. My system totally freezes once every 15 minutes or so, I think it is related to wifi.
<erik__> I had issues with extremely unstable wifi in 9.10, so i decided to try the beta. Im getting much better signal strenght and speed, but my computer totally freezes and needs a hard restart when it looses signal.
<erik__> Any logs I could check or something to figure out whats causing the problem, and hopefully find a solution?
<avis> erik__, might be a hardware problem of some sort
<avis> i dont remember log file names someone else can help
<blaamann> erik__: What's your wlan adapter?
<erik__> Atheros
<avis> erik__, you might see if there is a different driver alternative to your wifi chipset
<ppine> Hello, how to pass on extra options on a program started at boot by a init.d script?
<erik__> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<blaamann> erik__: Using the ath5k module?
<erik__> yep
<avis> i had the same problem some distro before lucid i fixed it by using the driver in the restricted manager, had a different name, then it quit locking up
<blaamann> erik__: I stopped using the network-manager and my problems are gone with an atheros card.
<avis> failing that you could get the latest stable or bleeding edge driver and compile another ath5k module to see if that works, but it would be best to look for alternative in restricted hardware manager
<erik__> what should I use instead?
<avis> you can configure /etc/network/interfaces but be sure if you remove network-manager-gnome and network-manager that you have a backup to get online.  at least a static eth0 or eth1 entry
<erik__> the driver that came with 9.10 was really unstable. i got about 30-40% signal strenght and it was really unstable. in 10.04 im getting 80-90% signal strenght, and its more stable, but when it drops my whole system freezes.
<blaamann> erik__: Alternatively you can just stop network-manager and then configure your card with iwconfig.
<avis> i must fetch coffee
<erik__> thanks a lot. ill try the restricted driver first, and if that doesnt work ill stop using network-manager (:
<erik__> um. stupid question, but. where do I find the restricted hardware manager in 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> sytesm -> admin
<Dr_Willis> same as its always been
<Dr_Willis> they just like to make the name diffrent :)
<erik__> ah. thanks. was looking for "restricted" and couldnt find it anywhere (:
<alex_mayorga> anyone getting "starting: applet not initialized" everywhere where Java should work?
<alex_mayorga> how to fix?
<erik__> it doesnt find any drivers. just totally blank. am i supposed to add a driver to it manually or something?
<Dr_Willis> erik__:  not really..
<Dr_Willis> erik__:  its supposed to magically see/know what it can do.
<Dr_Willis> what hardware ware we even talking about?
<erik__> thought so. but its just an empty window
<erik__> atheros wlan
<Dr_Willis> I thought those were built in now a days
<Dr_Willis> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<erik__> it is. but its really unstable, and freezes my system.
<Dr_Willis> thats dosent mean theres going to be alternatives in the hw-driver tool :)
<erik__> so, someone recommended i should try a restricted driver for it. but i cant find any in hardware manager.
<Dr_Willis> poroberly not in there any more then.
<erik__> seems so
<Dr_Willis> may want to check theforums for that wireless card
<erik__> ive been looking around the forums a bit. my card was a lot more unstable in 9.10
<erik__> but in 10.04 my whole system freeze and needs a hard restart when the card loses connectivity.
<Dr_Willis> so its improved to being very unstable.. to slightly unstable. :)
<erik__> in 9.10 it just needed a reconnect.
<erik__> yep.
<erik__> but when it crashes, my whole system freeze.
<Viper1432> Anyone else having connection issues with logitech bluetooth keyboard/mice?  Seems like whatever was done to the bluetooth applet has killed em.
<bjsnider> erik__, according to the ath9k page here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k#supported_chipsets
<edgy> Hi, I booted from live CD and launched gparted but I can't resize my ext4 partition, why?
<bjsnider> your chipset was only supported starting with the .29 kernel
<bjsnider> so you should probably be using the linux-backports-modules package to get a newer ath9k driver
<Viper1432> okay, now I'm confused.  what is the difference between this channel and the "ubuntu-testing" channel?
<erik__> ill check that out, thanks bjsnider
<Ian_Corne> I think the testing one is made for the time between release and alpha 1?
<alex_mayorga> bug 452413 maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452413 in openjdk-6 "Firefox hangs while loading Java applet" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452413
<erik__> which backports-module should I use?
<bjsnider> erik__, just install the metapackage
<erik__> wireless-karmic-generic?
<bjsnider> it should be called linux-backports-modules-lucid
<bjsnider> !info linux-backports-modules-lucid
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-modules-lucid does not exist in lucid
<erik__> :(
<bjsnider> ok, so they changed something
<bjsnider> i'm not sure how it's organized now
<bjsnider> erik__, you could ask the kernel team directly in #ubuntu-kernel
<erik__> will do (:
<bjsnider> just ask what package has the latest backported ath9k driver
<IdleOne> apt-cache search linux-bacports list several packages
<bjsnider> !info linux-backports-modules-karmic
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-modules-karmic does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> !info linux-backports-modules-karmic karmic
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-karmic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux backported drivers.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.20.33 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<erik__>  #ubuntu-kernel :Cannot send to channel
<IdleOne> linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-16-generic
<guntbert> bjsnider: the metapackage is missing: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic     linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-preempt       linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-server
<IdleOne> not sure that is the one you need for ath9k
<bjsnider> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-modules-wireless does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> i haven't got my lucid vm running
<bjsnider> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported wireless drivers for generic kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.18.19 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<bjsnider> install that one
<erik__> thanks
<IdleOne> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic-pae what is pae for?
<erik__> do i need to do anything more after installing them? or is a reboot enough?
<bjsnider> erik__, you'll need to reboot
<bjsnider> the system will tell you that though
<erik__> and then the new drivers will be in use? nothing i need to configure?
<bjsnider> right
<erik__> alright, great :)
<erik__> installed now. ill reboot and see if it works better :)
<bjsnider> the ath9k is probably taken right out of john linville's repository rather than a kernel
<erik__> thanks a lot.
<akio> barbara, what firmware version do you have on your touchpad? dmesg | grep Synaptics
<avis> can anyone tell me if there is a ppa where i can upgrade to 1.0.22 alsa on lucid ?
<bjsnider> ubuntu-audio-dev might have it
<avis> thank you
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> gnome-appereance-properties doesn't work for me
<Milos_SD> and my cursor is KDE 4 one, and not DMZ-White when I turn compiz on
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> anyone know when this will be fixed ? :D
<Dr_Willis> someone off who knows their computer math better then me..  tell me how much slower  512Kbps   is then 12 Mbps    like 1/10th? or 1/100th?
<yofel> Milos_SD: remove oxygen-cursor-theme, select another cursor, or check with galternatives what x-cursor-theme is se to
<Dr_Willis> 512Kbps = .5 Mbps ?
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: 20
<Dr_Willis> 20 times slower.
<Viper1432> bug #550288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550288 in bluez "bluez fails to discover mx5000 keyboard and mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550288
<vish> Dr_Willis: yes , 24 times slower
<vish> 512Kbps = .5 Mbps
<vish> yofel: i have a similar problem.. how do i check galternatives?
<vish> hmm , seems like it asks for a new install of galternatives
<yofel> vish: galternatives is a gtk gui for update-alternatives, 'update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme' should do the same
<vish> oh..
<bjsnider> Dr_Willis, move to japan where everybody has gigabit internet up and down symmetrically for $45/month
<avis> morning Dr_Willis
<avis> i get 31mbit down from comcast, and it cost me $29.99
<Dr_Willis> compareing 'wireelss' internet service with cable service for a guy
<Dr_Willis> Comcast here is saying my rate is going up.
<Dr_Willis> so looking at alternatives.. but the cable company still seems to have all other alterantives beat.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: The problem is that you are comparing different things with contention in different places
<vish> yofel: thanks , that fixed it.. had to reselect the pointer and restart compiz
 * yofel spent an afternoon once figuring that out...
<yofel> glad to be of help :)
<Dr_Willis> yep. They dont even offer a 31 down service. But i am suppose dto call them at the end of this month and see what special they got.  i got a 'discount plan' due to them buying out insight last year. and it expires at the end of the month
<vish> yofel: why does that happen?  i tried restarts and what not...nothing seemed to solve it :s
<Dr_Willis> digging through all the marketing Hype is 1/2 the battle
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the term 'PowerBoost(r)' is pure marketing hype that means very little or would rarely be used. :) thanks for the info.
<yofel> vish: not sure, I don't know how cursor settings in gnome/compiz is done, but for some reason oxygen sets its own cursors as the default (I think alternatives sorts alphabetially if options have the same priority)
<Dr_Willis> Ive had cursor issues in the past also.  It gets even more confuseing whenyou add in KDE to the mix
<yofel> Dr_Willis: that's what we're talking about :P (oxygen)
<vish> weird though.. but the oxygen cursors are much better ;p than the default , finally got it back \o/
<Dr_Willis> the good old days of alering the X cursor font package. :0 how do we miss them...
<yofel> heh, I didn't joing linx yet back then ^^
<yofel> *linux
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: It's horribly complex in Gnome now; there's a hook in the X cursor setting code (that used to be nice and simple) that now goes all the way through the font code
<penguin42> ^font^theme
<c_korn> this is not good. the confirmation window for the compiz effects has frozen: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/49774/screenshot_001_s4B9QY.png
<c_korn> it always freezes
<penguin42> c_korn: Sounds likes graphics driver problems
<c_korn> penguin42: I use the drivers from the repository
<c_korn> it also seems that compiz has been activated successfully and is running fine. only this confirmation window has frozen
<yofel> c_korn: run it in strace to see where it get's stuck?
<Leif> I'm currently running ubuntu 10.04 64-bit on an i3 possessor, and it crashes spuradically from time to time (once every couple of hours), does anyone know if it would be less likely to crash if I ran the 32-bit version?
<penguin42> Leif: I doubt the 64bitness is related to it
<Leif> penguin42: Rats, okay, thanks.
<c_korn> yofel: how can I run this window in strace ?
<Leif> So, other than submiting a bug report, and hoping that someone picks it up, is there anything else I can do?
<penguin42> Leif: when you say it crashes can you give any more info? Is it a total crash? Does capslock still work? Anything else?
<yofel> c_korn: the appearance settings window behind it is frozen too?
<Leif> See, my point exactly, it just crashed.
<kushalone> I am running 2.29.92 will 2.3 be pushed to me or do they want me to go to the main menu to update?
<Leif> So, again, I'm using an i3 prosesor, and I think that may be what's causing it.
<Leif> Other than just submiting a bug report, is there anything I can do to make it crash less.
<yofel> c_korn: try running it as 'strace gnome-appearance-properties' should work, then see what it does when the window hangs
<penguin42> Leif: It's a bit difficult to know because it depends why it's failing; if you're using desktop effects I'd turn them off and see if it helps
<penguin42> Leif: I'd also make sure you're running latest BIOS on the system and that if you can get any temperatures out of it that they don't seem too hot
<yofel> kushalone: 2.30 will be available as updates, but please don't apply any partial upgrades right now
<c_korn> yofel: this is the last output: futex(0x2633170, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 2, NULL
<Leif> penguin42: Okay, I am running desktop effects, I'll try turning them off.
<Leif> penguin42: I'm not sure what to do about the bios, but I can look that up.
<kushalone> thanks, yofel I also have another question... where do error reports go? I just submitted a 119 MB error report https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1113083/2010/Screenshot-Apport%20oneMassiveErrorReport.png
<Leif> penguin42: Thank you very much.
<penguin42> Leif: Also when it crashes try ctrl-alt-f1 to see if it gets you back to a console, if it does there might be possible to get more debug
<Leif> penguin42: Nope, it's completely locked up.  I tried that.
<yofel> kushalone: please resend it in a few hours, Launchpad is read-only right now for maintenance
<Leif> penguin42: Mainly so I could try to soft reset it, rather than having to hard reset it.  But it still didn't work.
<yofel> c_korn: can you pastebin the last... 100 lines maybe?
<kushalone> I kind of assumed it was normal but just wanted to know... is it normal to get randomly logged out and returned to the login screen when running 10.04b?
<yofel> Leif: does 'alt+sysrq+k' do something? (sysrq should be the print screen button in most cases)
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a X server crash kushalone
<Dr_Willis> X ctrashes - gdm restarts it.
<guntbert> kushalone: not really
<kushalone> Dr_Willis: I think it is a known bug though, right?
<c_korn> yofel: http://pastebin.com/URN6QaKE
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of reasons X could crash. :) so proiberly several known bugs.
<kushalone> Dr_Willis: I added myself on a list of people. If I remember correctly, it said it affected me and eight others.
<Dr_Willis> most likely cause.  the video card driver.
<patdk-wk> oom? :)
<Leif> yofel: Ah, so that's what it does, woops. :)
<kushalone> Dr_Willis:  I am using the Nouveau drivers, I think. No nVidia closed drivers on this system right now.
<yofel> Leif: err... sorry, should have explained that with a bit more details...
<Leif> yofel: It just restarts X, like Ctr+Alt+Backspace?  If that's what it does, than no, it doesn't work (at least, even after activating Ctr+Alt+backspace, it doesn't
<Leif> yofel: He, he, it's okay, thanks anyway.
<kushalone> just a generic nVidia 32 MB AGP graphics card from the old days
<yofel> it kills all processes on the current tty (which means it kills X when you're on tty7)
<Leif> Oh, also, I have intel's integrated media accelerator for a pseudo graphics card.
<yofel> yeah, all i3 processors have those I think
<yofel> hm...
<Leif> Well, it's not so much that it 'kills' it, but just that everything freezes.
<kushalone> Does anyone remember what I need to type in terminal to start Apport and resend error messages?
<Leif> And the only thing I can do, is hard reset the thing.
<yofel> maybe a newer graphics driver would help?, the intel driver in lucid isn't really that recent
<Dr_Willis> and from what i gather - wont be updated  soon either.
 * patdk-wk has had no issues with intel video in jaunty/karmic, haven't tried lucid on that system yet
<kushalone> Leif, have you tried to do soft reboot?
<Leif> Mmm...maybe, I'll try that.  penguin42, was asseting that the card might get too hot, but I haven't tested it, do you think that could cause those symptoms?
<Dr_Willis> the nouveau drivers are very much still a work in progress. :) from what ihear
<Leif> kushalone: By going into run level 3, and typing in reboot, yes.
<yofel> Leif: you'll find them here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa (PLEASE read the description first)
<Leif> I couldn't drop into run level 3
<Dr_Willis> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Dr_Willis> There really is no runlevel 3. it should be thesame as 2
<yofel> it is the same as 2
<penguin42> where do core dumps end up these days?
<yofel> not that upstart has a sane definition of runlevels anyway
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo reboot' :)
<yofel> penguin42: either they're catched by apport or they go to /dev/null I think
<Leif> Dr_Willis: Okay, than by dropping into the terminal.4
<Dr_Willis> make a user named 'reboot' make their default shell to be 'reboot' and set reboot command SUID :)
<penguin42> yofel: It's a bit odd because it says (on my own code) Segmentation fault (core dumped) and that always used to mean it had actually put it somewhere
<Dr_Willis> then you can login as reboot..and system reboots.. :P
<Dr_Willis> I think theres some setting wether or not to save coredumps
 * patdk-wk wonders what happens if you ssh in as halt :)
<Leif> yofel: So, this supposedly will fix the problem, even though I"ll have to reinstall some packaged manuelly?
<Dr_Willis> make a user called 'fbiatthedoor' that has a default shell that erases the whole system :)
<yofel> penguin42: the core file size for the use environment should be set to 0 by default (see ulimit -c for bash I think) so it shouldn't  got anywhere and it should be in the current directory if you set it to >0
<yofel> *user environment
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm you're right - it's 0 - I thought in the old days if you had a core limit of 0 it didn't actually say core dumped
<yofel> Leif: I have no idea, I just know that the i3 chips are pretty new, so it *might* help
<Leif> yofel: Ah, okay.
<Leif> Well, thank you for your help, I'll first check out the heat, then that.
<rye> penguin42, kernel.core_pattern = |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c
<rye> penguin42, sysctl that controls where cores are send to (file / piped)
<yofel> penguin42: acutally I think you're right with that, but now it still shows core dumped with size 0 :/
<rye> btw, launchpad is now in r/o mode, so no bugs can be reported
<penguin42> rye: Yeuch I see
<rye> hmm
<rye> launchpad is back?
<yofel> rye: yes, but not if you're running from a terminal, then you'll get a 'core' file in the current dir on a segfault
<yofel> hm, LP still shows the yellow box here
<rye> well, no public announcement about end-of-outage
<avis> i got it to work !  i got sound under lucid for my CMI8788 chipset soundcard.  i am one with zen now.  om.  :)  the audio-dev ppa did the trick once i found the modules matching my pae kernel.  i can now live under a ubuntu box and use that creepy windows 7 box for music shopping alone :)  thank you all especially the last person to suggest it to me.  i'm very happy
<Leif> Okay, while I doubt this isn't an ubuntu problem, I just ran 'sudo sensors-detect', and, well, there doesn't appear to be any sensors I can use, what can I do now?
<guntbert> Leif: tell us a bit about your hardware
<Ian_Corne> music shopping? avis ?
<penguin42> Leif: I suspect it doesn't know about i3 yet, I know my i7 is a bit fiddly to get any temperatures from
<Leif> guntbert: It's a Sony VIO VPC EB11FM
<Leif> penguin42: Okay, so there's nothing I can do?
<avis> Ian_Corne, itunes.  the quality is consistant in their music files, and i like their audio book selection.  i'm interested in the new ubuntu music store, i heard they were going to do that.  no idea when or what about it
<penguin42> Leif: You could try modprobe coretemp
<Ian_Corne> avis: it's live now
<Ian_Corne> check out rhythmbox
<avis> the music store is inside of rhythmbox ?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<avis> thank you for that information
<guntbert> Leif: the reason I asked: sensors are very much hardware dependend - on my lenovo T60 lm_sensors don't work at all (documented)
<avis> i'm gonna switch speaker jacks
<Leif> guntbert: I see.  Well, it's a laptop, again, it has an i3 prosesor, with an intel integrated media accelerator.
<guntbert> Leif: sorry to disappoint you - it was just a general question - I am not good with that kind of stuff :-(
<Leif> guntbert: It's okay. :)
<Leif> penguin42: I get this error: leif@leif-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe coretemp
<Leif> FATAL: Error inserting coretemp (/lib/modules/2.6.32-18-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/coretemp.ko): No such device
<penguin42> Leif: See how it goes without desktop effects, if it settles out and is OK then the other things I'd try would be the daily kernel builds from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/   they have drivers for the latest hardware, and if you get fairly sure it's an X problem I'd run xorg-edgers which is bleeding edge graphics stuff
<penguin42> Leif: Either way, report the bug once launchpad is back - Ubuntu should work on i3
<Leif> penguin42: Okay.
<kushalone> hi guys, how do I get empathy to have access to my keyring without me having to type in the master password every time I log in?
<guntbert> kushalone: it will work if you don't auto login
<kushalone> guntbert: so I should disable auto-login?
<Leif> penguin42: Oh, if I had trouble with compiz, should I also have trouble with 3d games in ubuntu?
<guntbert> kushalone: that is one way - the other one (not recommended because insecure!!!) would be to remove the password from the key ring
<penguin42> Leif: Well that's just the guess if it's 3d issues
<Leif> penguin42: Ah, okay.  I guess I'll just have to give it a shot, again, thank you. :)
<kushalone> guntbert: what if I drop my admin privileges and remove user password from the users settings?
<guntbert> kushalone: thats even worse - than removing the key ring password - My advice: disable auto login
<kushalone> guntbert: do you remember how to do that in gnome?
<guntbert> kushalone: do what now?
<Dr_Willis> gdm config has that setting for autologin
<Dr_Willis> but the keyring will still ask for its password
<kushalone> System > Administration >> Login screen  (:
<greg606> HI
<greg606> I have no keyboard after 10.4 update :(((( Help please
<fabio333> greg606>: im not sure i can help you
<kushalone> Dr_Willis: so you are saying that disabling auto login will not stop that stupid keyring prompt from popping up?
<fabio333> but let me have a glance at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> kushalone:  it will not
<greg606> fabio333: how?
<murielgodoi> Hi guys, desktopcouch-se is eating my cpu (100%) that started yesterday after an update.
<fabio333> use  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<kushalone> Dr_Willis: Why can I not give applications access to keyrings? This sounds really dumb.
<Dr_Willis> kushalone:  set a empty password.. and it wont ask.. as basic as that
<Dr_Willis> keyring password is there for a reason. use it or not
<greg606> fabio333: keyboard doesn't work!
<greg606> ;)
<fabio333> <greg606>: lol you are right
<fabio333> but wait, it wont work after you enter gnome...
<greg606> fabio333: now when I log in using onscreen keyboard I am at some consoe
<greg606> console
<fabio333> start your ubuntu in recovery mode and the keyboard should work....
<greg606> and can't do nothing :(
<kushalone> greg606: system > administration >> log viewer. does the mouse work?
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: if I remember correctly the entrance of the login password also unlocks the gnome keyring
<fabio333> <kushalone>: right
<greg606> I cannot access desktop
<kushalone> ouch
<greg606> :D
<sweet> exit
<greg606> is there something like f8 in windows in linux?
<Unksi> whats f8 in windows? :D
<greg606> "boot menu"
<fabio333>  f8: freak 8 or freak out
<Dr_Willis> such a logical choice for windows to use eh...
<billybigrigger_> greg606, hold shift when you see the grub loading text
<Busata> grub?
<akio> UnderTaLker, boot into runlevel 1
<Dr_Willis> grub has 10x the features  of F8 :)
<greg606> I gues I don't have grub :P
<kushalone> Dr_Willis: I had to use something sillier in Mac
<kushalone> greg606: everyone has grub. unless you are using some version of suSE, which you are not
<Dr_Willis> i did also ages ago. :)
<kushalone> kushalone: I still do. I "administer" a macbook.
<Unksi> ahh yeah that menu :D
<Unksi> thought after logging in.. :D
<Emry> :P The most recent update made my sound go away, any suggestions on what to look for?
<murielgodoi> hi guys, anyone know that desktopcouch-se process is responsible for? It is getting my cpu 100% used
<alex_mayorga> !info desktopcouch
<ubottu> desktopcouch (source: desktopcouch): A Desktop CouchDB instance. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 104 kB
<billybigrigger> murielgodoi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9053820
<billybigrigger> murielgodoi, guess what? i googled "desktopcouch-se" and got a whole bunch of hits on " desktopcouch-se is eating my cpu"
<billybigrigger> i imagine that is a good start :)
<murielgodoi> billybigrigger: thanks. I also found that. But none of when said the solution. I came to here to see if there is need to fill a bug in launchpad about that
<billybigrigger> and i'm pretty sure that package has something to do with ubuntu one?
<billybigrigger> murielgodoi, file away
<murielgodoi> billybigrigger: But I saw that you are expert and all are under control and need no help
<billybigrigger> hehe not in anyway
<billybigrigger> i love the attitude people give ya for trying to help...always makes you feel like coming back in here to help
<dbugger> Hey guys
<dbugger> penguin42, you there?
<billybigrigger> Bug 524566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524566 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524566
<kushalone> is launchpad unlocked yet?
<billybigrigger> unlocked?
<kushalone> billybigrigger apparently it was read-only earlier
<kushalone> I need to submit a massive error report.
<Damascene> how to log in guest seesion?
<Damascene> *session
<yofel> kushalone: seems to be available again
<kushalone> ok will try. thanks yofel
<Damascene> yofel, you are the rtl guy?
<billybigrigger> Damascene, there is no guest session
<yofel> Damascene: no
<LordMetroid> The new placement of the frame icons sucks
<LordMetroid> What the hell where they thinking!
<yofel> !currentissues | LordMetroid
<ubottu> LordMetroid: The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight, read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<kushalone> Damascene: click on the "power button" on the top right side. then click on guest session. do you have that?
<Damascene> sorry,
<om26er> any one got time today to test gwibber?
<Damascene> billybigrigger, what is there so?
<kushalone> I am using gwibber om26er
<om26er> kushalone, would you please try to add a new account?
<Damascene> om26er, I hope I could help but I've uninstalled it long time ago
<billybigrigger> well tickle me pink and call me charlie...i think i just need to sit back and keep my mouth shut :)
<billybigrigger> there IS a guest session :P
<Damascene> I heard someone talking about guest session to make test there
<AnAnt> touchpad scroll stopped functioning with today's update
<Damascene> ok, how to install it
<AnAnt> Damascene: usama ?
<Damascene> AnAnt,
<Damascene> :)
<kushalone> you mean add a new facebook account? I don't have many facebook accounts :P
<om26er> kushalone, worked?
<Damascene> billybigrigger, ??
<om26er> kushalone, any new account, or even delete your current and add it again
<kushalone> Gwibber 2.29.92.1
<om26er> kushalone, oh, well the problem is in gwibber 2.29.93 with desktopcouch 0.6.3-0ubuntu2
<kushalone> let's try twitter
<om26er> kushalone, but thanks :)
<kushalone> om26er: seems to work fine
<LordMetroid> I am going ArchLinux for my laptop as well, this is release is totally ridiculus
<om26er> kushalone, yes your version is older
<AnAnt> Damascene: what guest session are you talking about?
<Sweet>  
<z0net> I just updated to 10.04 and I lost my sound... any tips?
<kushalone> are you testing a new build? have you pushed it for everyone yet?
<Damascene> AnAnt, gdm-guest-session maybe
<billybigrigger_> Damascene, ???
<Damascene> I'm not sure thought
<Damascene> billybigrigger, ????
<Damascene> billybigrigger, do you know what guest session is?
<AnAnt> Damascene: that is installed by default in Ubuntu
<Damascene> how to get in using it?
<billybigrigger_> Damascene, up until 2 minutes ago i didnt know ubuntu had guest sessions
<om26er> kushalone, yes its there for a few day I think
<billybigrigger_> so i've never used it, no
<om26er> to be exact from yesterday :)
<kushalone> k.. Ubuntu has not complained me to install updates yet
<Damascene> billybigrigger, I thought you was trying to help. thanks
<guest_> Damascene, ok, this is billybigrigger
<guest_> my guest session works...what do you need help with?
<Damascene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Intrepid/GuestAccount
<Damascene> how to install it?
<Damascene> how to log in it? there is only one user in my system
<kushalone> people nearby works with Apple Bonjour? sweet
<guest_> Damascene, very top right button on your panel, the power button, click it and goto guest session
<murielgodoi> billybigrigger_: in my case,  I couldn't find the crash in dmesg. I'm going to add my pstack in the bug. thanks
<z0net> I just updated to 10.04 and I lost my sound... any tips?
<c_korn> yofel: did my strace contain any useful information ? should I open a bug ?
<guest_> murielgodoi, no problem
<Damascene> guest_, no such thing? should I install gdm-guest-session?
<guest_> Damascene, are you fully updated?
<Damascene> do you mean it have been included in a recent update?
<yofel> c_korn: you might want to open a bug, but I'm still not sure why it hangs (it seems to wait for something but I don't know what)
<Damascene> no one knows what the package that should I check?
<billybigrigger_> Damascene, no idea
<billybigrigger_> Damascene, it should just be there
<billybigrigger_> Packages affected: gdm, some new binaries in a new gdm-guest-session package
<billybigrigger_> Damascene, $ sudo apt-cache policy gdm-guest-session
<billybigrigger_> gdm-guest-session:
<billybigrigger_>   Installed: 0.14
<billybigrigger_>   Candidate: 0.14
<z0net> I just updated to 10.04 and I lost my sound... any tips?
<billybigrigger_> Damascene, apparently this feature has been added since intrepid...so there's no reason why your lucid install/upgrade shouldn't have it already
<goshawk> hi. does anyone have aptana studio working on lucid? it worked on karmic but it doesn't work on lucid with both openjdk and sun-java-jre
<z0net> I just updated to 10.04 and I lost my sound... any tips?
<yofel> z0net: checked pavucontrol and alsamixer if something got muted?
<billybigrigger_> z0net, you need to quit repeating my friend
<z0net> [billybigrigger_]: sorry =\
<yofel> damascene: please don't cross-post in #ubuntu-bugs while we're still talking here
<yofel> damascene: do you have 'ubuntu-desktop' installed?
<z0net> [yofel]: in alsamixer nothing is muted.. I'm installing pavucontrol..
<damascene> I've got disconnected and it seems I'm not going to get an answer here?
<yofel> z0net: shouldn't that be installed? and are you using gnome or...?
<damascene> I've been asked to test evolution and I don't want to do it where all my accounts and passwords are
<yofel> damascene: I answered you didn't I?
<z0net> [yofel]: gnome..
<damascene> yofel, I got disconnected
<yofel> damascene: do you have 'ubuntu-desktop' installed?
<damascene> no
<damascene> netbook launcher
<z0net> [yofel]: in pavucontrol... I see that my sound is working.. but I don't hear it
<damascene> I've gnome
<z0net> [yofel]: the volume bar is moving.. but where is the sound? =\
<billybigrigger_> damascene, did you check what i asked you?
<billybigrigger_> Damascene, $ sudo apt-cache policy gdm-guest-session
<yofel> oh, I'm not sure if netbook has a guest session, gdm-guest-session is part of ubuntu-desktop and ubuntustudio-deskttop
<billybigrigger_> ahhh that makes sense yofel
<yofel> billybigrigger_: ubuntu-netbook doesn't pull in gdm-guest-session so he shouldn't have it
<z0net> [yofel]: my sound is back! \o/
<z0net> [yofel]: but I don't have the sound icon on the top bar...
<damascene> yofel, thanks
<yofel> z0net: can't help with the Icon, I use KDE here
<z0net> [yofel]: ok.. thnx anyway u helped me a lot ;p
<yofel> yw
<dbugger> Can someone help me file a bug, im not sure how to do it
<Dr_Willis> search the bug listing for an existing bug - odds are ones proberly allready been filed on whatever your bug is.
<yofel> dbugger: help on filing bugs is in #ubuntu-bugs
<dbugger> Im not sure how to describe my own bug, so it will be hard to find a duplicate..
<dbugger> I get to my desktop allright, noprobs. But when I try to open a window, the behaviour is weird...
<dbugger> Instead of a window, I get a white box in the middle, and clicking doesnt work anymore, despite being able to move the mouse
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> did you try to disable compiz? (you're using gnome  right?)
<dbugger> Disabled already
<yofel> dbugger: can you click on *anything*?
<dbugger> After opening the first window, no
<dbugger> before that, I can explore the menus and unfold the calendar in the bar
<Machtin> so.. why doesn't my /dev/mapper/home get mounted although the passphrase is accepted?
<Machtin> the booting stops until i press s (which i found out by chance) then it says i skipped mounting it and continues
<yofel> yes, on mount errors mountall spits out a message to pymouth like 'waiting for <mountpoint> [SM] ' and stops
<yofel> you can either press s to skip or m to get a maintenance shell
<myk_robinson> good morning, all
<dbugger> Oh, i forgot, this is the dmesg i get
<dbugger> http://pastebin.com/5Gst7xd0
<myk_robinson> Running 10.04 beta (obviously) and using Docky and Gnome-Do. Occasionally I accidentally hit some keypress combination that zooms the screen in real close. I can't figure out what I did, so I have to scroll the screen to the logout button, then log back in and its fixed. Any idea what I need to turn off to keep this from happening?
<yofel> dbugger: ok, that seems like a driver bug, file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-radeon' if you can use the gui, or 'apport-cli xserver-xorg-video-radeon' if you need to file it from a tty
<dbugger> Im on windows now, so I can use anything, but i dont anything about filing a bug :S
<Dr_Willis> myk_robinson:  windowskey + mouse wheel.. or check compiz settings/bindings
<arand> myk_robinson: you sure that's not compiz? if you hold super and use the mousewheel does that do the same?
<Dr_Willis> its a compiz feture
<yofel> dbugger: do you have a working live disk?
<myk_robinson> arand: that seems to be it, thank you! I must be accidentally hitting my touchpad on the laptop when I am pressing super+space to envoke GNome-do
<dbugger> yofel, yes
<arand> myk_robinson: I think it's when you hold super and drag a box with the middle mouse button (however small) it will zoom in on that box.
<yofel> dbugger: and you can switch to a tty when gnome locks up?
<myk_robinson> arand: my touchpad require two fingers to scroll, I think I'm just accidentally draggin a knuckle or something. But now that I know what it is, at least I can quickly zoom back out
<yofel> dbugger: (ctrl+alt+f1)
<dbugger> yofel, yes
<kushalone> yofel: how do you switch back to gnome from tty?
<dbugger> yofel, after opening a window, it's kinda sluggy, but waiting a little, I can
<yofel> kushalone: ctrl+alt+f7 (X should run on tty7 usually)
<yofel> dbugger: ok, then...
<kushalone> k.
<arand> myk_robinson: Yea, just wondering now if it's a sane default.. if more people are likely to be confused bu it...
<kushalone> I wonder if this command "gksudo virtualbox --user [username] will work in tty1
<yofel> dbugger: go to ubuntu, freeze it, switch to a tty, run 'apport-cli xserver-xorg-video-radeon' save the report, copy the file somewhere safe, boot the live disk and run 'ubuntu-bug <report_file>' there
<Dr_Willis> ive rarey seen people accidently enable the zoom :)
<Machtin> yofel: okay, but why's there an error at all?
<yofel> Machtin: what do you mean?
<thiebaude> :)
<Machtin> the mounting problem with pressing either s or m
<Machtin> i mean.. why do i have to skip/maintenance at all.. i can't find out what's wrong with what i do
<yofel> Machtin: no idea, I would need the exact mountall error for that
<Jaymac> yay lucid is fixed :)
<Machtin> can i look that one up somewhere yofel?
<dbugger> yofel, wow that was complicated, let me write it down :S
<c_korn> I filed bug 552608 . can anyone reproduce it ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552608 in gnome-control-center "The compiz effects confirmation window freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552608
<yofel> I have a nfs [SM] message here that I know the reason for
<dbugger> cant I run ubuntu-bug in the frozen system? do i need to go livecd?
<yofel> dbugger: it needs to open up firefox, or you need network access on tty1 and need to know how to use w3m
<dbugger> I have network access...
<yofel> Machtin: try to disable quiet splash in the grub menu to get the boot messages displayed, maybe you'll see the error then
<dbugger> but no idea what w3m is
<Machtin> yofel: that's not on
<yofel> Machtin: hm, I do see my nfs mount failures if I disable that...
<dbugger> yofel, ok, let me go to ubuntu, and talk to you from irssi client
<Machtin> hm.. maybe i'm mistaken and quiet's still on.. let me check
<yofel> Machtin: can you try to purge plymouth? my boot doesn't stop even with errors if I do that
<Machtin> i'll check
<johnnyCbad_> Hey, do lyrics load in Rhythmbox's context pane for anyone here?
<Machtin> http://pastebin.org/129471 yofel
<tgpraveen12> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.95-1ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 467 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<yofel> Machtin: that's to be expected, do you need cryptsetup?
<Machtin> absolutely
<Machtin> my /home is encrypted with cryptsetup
<Machtin> that's exactly the partition which is not mounting
<yofel> ok, then you'll have to keep plymouth :/
<Machtin> hm, i see.
<Machtin> it's not that bad.. i mean i can mount the partition and then restart kdm.. that's okay - just a little annoying.
<yofel> I think I've heard of mount issues with encrypted drives, maybe check the bug reports for mountall and cryptsetup
<Machtin> but most of the times i use suspend to ram anyway
<ninjai> is there anybody that can help me with my brightness keys not working in lucid on my laptop?
<dbugger> yofel: Im back
<Jaymac> ninjai, what laptop? mine don't work either on a sony vaio
<dbugger> yofel: What command you said I had to run after freezing it?
<yofel> dbugger: apport-cli xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<myk_robinson> ninjai: having the same problem on mine. Intel graphics
<myk_robinson> ninjai: the onscreen indication shows but actuall brightness is not adjusted
<Machtin> yofel: thank you :) i hope it's fixed until the release
<Jaymac> myk_robinson, ah, yeah that is my exact problem
<myk_robinson> my laptop, btw, is an Asus K50lj
<Jaymac> myk_robinson, sony laptop, ATI graphics (but using free driver)
<myk_robinson> Jaymac: strange, it worked fine in Januty. But, this is a beta
<yofel> Machtin: please check if it's already reported, if it's not it won't get fixed ;)
<Jaymac> myk_robinson, mine didn't work at all in karmic.. so some progress :)
<Machtin> will do
<dbugger> yofel: wow, that made my screen go blank :S
<yofel> dbugger: it did? o.O
<dbugger> yofel: yeap...
<h00k> Gwibber locked me out of twitter. heh.
<Berzerker> I can't even add a twitter account
<Berzerker> how did you get the "add button" working lol
<Berzerker> "add" button*
<Jaymac> Berzerker, gwibber crashes for me all the time without me even using it :)
<h00k> It worked for me. heh.
<yofel> dbugger: so you can't report the bug?
<yofel> dbugger: not even save it?
<h00k> Jaymac: hey, you helped me the other day with something, I forget what, but thanks.
<dbugger> Lucid and Karmic hated my graphic card seems.... everything was so nice with Intrepid =(
<dbugger> yofel: seems so...
<Jaymac> h00k, I've forgotten too :) but you're welcome
<dbugger> let me try again... what was the command once more please?
<yofel> dbugger: ok... then try asking the rest of the bugsquad in #ubuntu-bugs or the Xorg team in #ubuntu-x for help, maybe they can help you better than I can
<dbugger> if it hangs, I'll go win again
<yofel> dbugger: apport-cli xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ninjai> I have a tough question for all of you... anyone ever had a laptop with 2 integrated graphics cards?  My asus ux50v has intel integrated and an nvidia 100m series card and if it ever loads the nvidia driver i get no display.
<dbugger> ok, saved!
<dbugger> Im gonna reboot with live CD
<yofel> dbugger: wait
<dbugger> k
<Crashbit> I have a problem with my new hard disk. This is a Barracuda XT 6Gb/s, and dmesg show an I/O errors. I comprobed this disk with Seagate tool and no errors found. This is the error in dmesg: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<johnnyCbad_> Hey, do lyrics load in Rhythmbox's context pane for anyone here?
<yofel> dbugger: did you copy the file somewhere safe? apport saves it in /tmp by default which won't survive a reboot I think
<dbugger> yofel: already did ;)
<yofel> good, then happy rebooting ;)
<dbugger> brb
<h00k> ninjai: it's a good question, I've also heard of newer laptops using this
<yofel> ninjai: can you get an Xorg log out of it somehow? ssh maybe?
<ninjai> yes but probably not now.. im at work :S
<ninjai> if i find errors i guess ill file a bug report but i need to try with disabling my integrated firs ti think
<ninjai> but i dont know how to get into the bios
<ninjai> the screen flashes so fast and i tried all the F keys and del
<yofel> heh, I think I had to franatically press 'Esc' on boot while I had fast boot enabled on my eeePC to get into the bios, annoying 'feature'
<z0net> how can I have my sound icon (taskbar) back? When I updated I lost it... and it's not in "Add to panel.." =\
<ZykoticK9> z0net, do you see a mail icon in panel?
<sjokkis> aw. who broke my touchpad?
<ZykoticK9> z0net, try adding "Indicator Applet" to you panel and see if volume shows up
<z0net> [ZykoticK9]: no.. I just have the network icon.. and the battery icon that shows and then hide =\
<z0net> I'll see..
<z0net> with the indicator I can see \o/
<johndarc> I am having broken dependencies with gnome-applets, gnome-control-centerl, gnome-panel and others. Aptitude finds a solution but when I accept to install it install nothing. apt-get also says it will not install
<z0net> thnx ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> z0net, glad to help
<z0net> I'll restart to see the performance... cya o/
<johndarc> When I try to login (gdm), it shows a black screen and returns to login screen
<ZykoticK9> johndarc, be sure to run the equivalent of "sudo apt-get update" first - gnome was updated yesterday
<johndarc> ZykoticK9: Yes, I did. Apparently deborphan broke my gnome.
<BUGabundo_remote> FYI notify-osd clicking seems to be fixed! yay
<BUGabundo_remote> some one ping me to test it
<ZykoticK9> johndarc, deborphan - i'm not sure what that is
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo_remote, ping
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> need to test with composite!
<johndarc> ZykoticK9: deborphan removes orphaned dependencies. But I was careless and broke Gnome.
<ZykoticK9> johndarc, ahhh
<johndarc> is there a way I can force apt-get or aptitude to install the missing dependencies?
<BUGabundo_remote> johndarc: aha... try computer janitor
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo_remote, OSD clicking with composite seem to be working here :)
<BUGabundo_remote> not as aggressive, but works ok
<ninjai> anybody know how to get into the bios on an asus laptop?
<johndarc> ninjai: probably F2
<johndarc> gnome-panel: Depends: gnome-control-center (>= 1:2.8.2-3) but is not going to be installed\n E: Broken packages
<BUGabundo_remote> err
<BUGabundo_remote> really?
<BUGabundo_remote> its fine here
<BUGabundo_remote> I just updated
<BUGabundo_remote> johndarc: 32 or 64 bits?
<johndarc> OK, but I don't want to report a bug, it is not a bug, I just want to solve the problem. amd64
<BUGabundo_remote> those are usually fail to build probs
<BUGabundo_remote> not bugs per si
<BUGabundo_remote> just needs a kick or a quick dep
<ninjai> thanks johndarc
<johndarc> ninjai: you are welcome. BUGabundo_remote: any ideas?
<c_korn> can someone reproduce this ? open gedit, type something, click save, click on "create folder" in the home directory. after the mouse moves the new folder disappears
<BUGabundo_remote> c_korn: I would say that's a funny bug
<BUGabundo_remote> but I've seen gedit do some strange things
<BUGabundo_remote> let me test it
<ninjai> does anybody here know what asus express gateway is?
<BUGabundo_remote> c_korn: can't confirm! WFM
<JEEBsv> hmm... oh, gnome is getting updated?
<JEEBsv> No wonder my touchpad became weird lol
<JEEBsv> (instead of the usual behaviour it sticks the pointer to the point on screen that's relative to the finger's plcement on the touchpad)
<yofel> JEEBsv: actually we're getting KDE, Xorg and other stuff updated too right now, could be X
<JEEBsv> yofel: ok
<JEEBsv> I think I can live with the mouse today :)
<johndarc> How do I solve broken dependencies?
<JEEBsv> (which I just happened to have with me)
<yofel> ah, the synaptics and evdev updates are bulit :D
<yofel> *built
<c_korn> BUGabundo_remote: hm, thanks. I guess I have to restart
<JEEBsv> yofel: oh, those might have something to do with it ;)
<yofel> johndarc: I don't think you can solve them at all right now, updating right now isn't a good idea
<ZykoticK9> VirtualBox Lucid VMs aren't auto connecting to DHCP, I have to click the icon in the panel then "Auto eth0" - any solution?
<arand> c_korn: If I focus on something else, menu, window, etc. then it disappears, not otherwise
<yofel> JEEBsv: Sarvatt warned us yesterday that stuff might work odd with only xserver-xorg-core updated but not evdev and synaptics
<ninjai> Someone! I have an interesting question.......... "asus express gateway" is a linux OS made by asus designed to boot essential services like skype, firefox etc in liek 5 seconds.  They list the source code on their website... can I somehow extract information from it on how to get my function keys to work????
<c_korn> arand: does it also disappear when you start typing ( like you wanted to name the folder)
<johndarc> yofel: My system is already up-to-date. Apparently I failed to describe my problem.
<johndarc> there isn't any apt-get magic to solve broken dependencies, is there?
<arand> c_korn: after typing foldername and clicking to unfocus the save window, yes it disappears then
<BUGabundo_remote> johndarc: naaa . this stuff breaks all the time
<BUGabundo_remote> its not on YOUR side... its on PACKAGE side
<danopia> hi
<BUGabundo_remote> danopia: hi
<johndarc> BUGabundo_remote: What should I do? Install KDE to have a working system?
<yofel> johndarc: *why* do you get broken dependencies? the repos is a mess right now with the gnome/KDE/... updates, so don't be surprised  if something breaks
<yofel> johndarc: that might actually fail too right now
<dbugger> hey back
<SEJeff> johndarc, Things break on a development distro. If you don't want things to break you need to use the stable distro :)
<johndarc> so, say, tomorrow, if I run apt-get update, apt-get install gnome-applets it will install?
<dbugger> yofel: It took me some itme to get the damm livecd running S
<SEJeff> Very likely
<yofel> johndarc: if it's built/fixed by then, yes, if not, no
<BUGabundo_remote> johndarc: we don't know! that's why this is ALPHA software
<BUGabundo_remote> (or is it BETA? I keep getting confused with the change)
<BUGabundo_remote> ohh he left :((
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo_remote, it's BETA
<BUGabundo_remote> GUYS : if you are NOT ready for BREAKAGE, use STABLE release
<dbugger> yofel: so what now
<BUGabundo_remote> ZykoticK9: /irony
<Sarvatt> JEEBsv: can you file a bug with xserver-xorg-input-synaptics please so we can have your logs?
<yofel_> dbugger: sorry, had to reconnect, please either open up nautilus and click on the report file you saved (should open apport) or run 'ubuntu-bug <reportfile>'
<Sarvatt> err ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics I meant
 * danopia hopes to be able to upgrade his laptop to lucid before tomorrow
<Sarvatt> and subscribe Sarvatt to it :)
<dbugger> yofel: ubuntu-bug <reportfile> gives me a error message "You are not allowed to access this problem report" :S
<yofel> dbugger: run it with sudo
<dbugger> on it...
<yofel> danopia: I don't get any package conflicts any more here, but the build queue on LP still isn't empty so it's still a gamble
<VoJe> hello. I want to assign programs to certain workspaces, i have installed CCSM, but i can't find the settings in question...
<dbugger> yofel, how should I describe the problem in the summary? :S
<JEEBsv> Sarvatt: I'd like to do that after the current updates have flown completely in. Or if you give me the command line to dump the logs, sure :3
<danopia> yofel, what's the worst case scenerio of upgrading from 9.10, since probably all packages have updates?
<dbugger> danopia: I've had lots of troubles with this update :S
<yofel> dbugger: er... trying to open a window crashes video driver...? I don't know much about your problem, you should describe it in as much detail as possible (starting with what you told be would be a good start)
<danopia> worst case scenerio i revert
<danopia> actually i'm using wubi, so i can just copy the disk image from windows for backup
<danopia> 20GB isn't much on a 320GB HDD
<yofel> well worst case is that it won't boot at all, but at least upgrading might work again now
<Dr_Willis> VoJe:  u
 * danopia boots up win7
<Dr_Willis> VoJe:  look in the place-windows settings/tabs
<danopia> yofel, where can i see the build queues?
<VoJe> Ok, thank, i'll try there :)
<dbugger> yofel: will they know it's a lucid bug?
<Dr_Willis> VoJe:  rather logical name. :)
<yofel> dbugger: yes, apport will add the release you're using to the description
<danopia> i hate how whenever i use win7 it seems like there's 100% constant network usage
<Nakkel> Hmmh, I have a small problem here. Boot hangs on mounting a external Lacie USB drive ("Waiting for /foo/bar [SM]") and apparently yesterday there was a update that borked teh GRUB …
<danopia> 100% as in when it's used, not bandwidth
<yofel> danopia: I don't know where to find teh build queue (maybe #launchpad can help there) but the current builder state with queue length is at https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<Nakkel> Any ideas how to skip mounting the USB drive?
<penguin42> Nakkel: Try hitting 's'
<danopia> yofel, it says the queue length per processor type
<Nakkel> penguin42: Hey, thanks, worked. :)
<danopia> amd64 has 36 jobs (5 hours 20 minutes)
<penguin42> Nakkel: I'd be curious to see the line in your /etc/fstab you have for it
<dbugger> yay, my first bug :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/552643
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552643 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "After trying to open a window, system gets stuck, but can still switch to tty" [Undecided,New]
<dbugger> Ok, so I go back to windows, hoping it gets solved soon
<yofel> danopia: yep, I don't know where the queue list is kept at, usually you can look at what the builders are doing now and check the lucid-changes list what was uploaded after that
<danopia> weeee 25 MB/s
<VoJe> Is there no easy way to say f.ex "Deluge always in workspace 4", "Firefox always in workspace 1"? I only find something with X and Y position. Does that mean i have to calculate and think like a maniac?
<c_korn> can someone with the nvidia dirvers from the repository (195.36.15) confirm that this window freezes after clicking "keep settings" ? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42660591/screenshot_001.png
<danopia> i like how the offered PPA builders have more workers than the same archs for main repos
<yofel> well, actually ppas are more popular than the LP admins thought they would be :D
<penguin42> VoJe: There is a program called devilspie that can set rules like that; it's a bit cryptic though - I think you may be able to set similar rules using some of the compiz modules
<VoJe> Do you know which modules?
<danopia> yofel, there are 34 lucid amd64 packages queued (not including currently building)
<ninjai> anybody else having issues with brightness and/or brighness hot keys not working on their notebook?
<danopia> i do know that they didn't work well on 9.10, which irks me, i can't say anything about them on 10.04
<danopia> yofel, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending&arch_tag=amd64
<VoJe> ninjai: i have the same problem
<VoJe> but don'n know any solutions.
<ninjai> WoJe: apparently a lot of people are... has anyone found a fix?
<ninjai> *VoJe
<VoJe> I've made a short workaround using the brightness applet added to the panel
<yofel> danopia: thanks! I was looking for that for a while :D
<VoJe> i can turn the brightness up and down, but not smooth at all
<ninjai> I cant at all: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9055551#post9055551
<VoJe> say three different brightness-levels
<danopia> yofel, i'd like to have "Needs building" and "Currently building" together, but oh well
<ninjai> wtf, my brightness applet doesn't wor kat all! If I attempt to use the slider it lags out for a while then does nothing
<ninjai> i can use xgamma to make it brighter but thats a stupid way of doing it
<VoJe> try using the up and down arrow when you have clicked the icon.
<danopia> i tried modifying the querystring and got Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request.
<ninjai> hm... i will
<danopia> so i guess they didn't expect that :P
<ninjai> is that what you have to do?
<VoJe> that has worked for me
<VoJe> mhm
<ninjai> so you couldn't use your mouse like me right?
<VoJe> mhm
<ninjai> thanks! I'll try that for sure
<ninjai> i guess this is a bug then..
<VoJe> mh
<danopia> there's only one worker doing lucid amd64 packages :(
<ninjai> lol
<VoJe> when i tried using the mouse the bar just dissappeared
<ninjai> ahh sounds liek what happens to me
<ninjai> or it sometimes lags or moves to a random spot
<VoJe> but the up and down arrow worked
<VoJe> mhm
<VoJe> for me that is
<ninjai> ill give that a shot
<danopia> being that i see amarok, gnome-keyring, empathy, etc. queued i'll wait
<VoJe> do that
<ninjai> starting up my laptop now :)
<yofel> danopia: nope, the amd64 builder that's running a private build at the moment will be used for lucid too once that finishes
<danopia> yofel, yea i meant "right now"
<ninjai> does anybody else also have their boot logo disappear? lol
<danopia> you want it to stay on the screen until you power the computer off/
<ninjai> happened as soon as i updated from a fresh install
<VoJe> Is there any easy-to-use GUI for editing GRUB?
<danopia> (sorry but the "lol" put me in a joking mood)
<danopia> VoJe, there's gedit
<yofel> ah yeah, 2 bulders are the default, arm has more as it's slow and i386 has 3 as architecture independent packages (like -common) are built on i386
<Dr_Willis> VoJe:  not really at this time
<VoJe> ok. i'll have to do it manually for now then.
<ninjai> VoJe: I tried it, it works.... well the slider does anyways.  My brightness doesn't change
<danopia> amd64: 2 builders; 35 jobs (4 hours 50 minutes)
<danopia> i386: 3 builders; 205 jobs (2 hours 30 minutes)
<danopia> that's not fair, why are hte amd64 builders so slow
<ninjai> where did you get taht information from?
<danopia> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<Dr_Willis> they got 2x the bits.. so it equals out
<ninjai> ah'
<VoJe> i have to move almost all the way to the bottom before my brightness goes down
<yofel> danopia: depends on the packages that are going to get built, like... bash finishes in a few minutes, Qt4 takes hours
<ninjai> i dont notice it at all changing lol
<danopia> 8.285714286 minutes/job on amd64, 0.731707317 minutes/job on i386 (not taking into account the different number of builders)
<ninjai> and its very annoying since when i take it out of suspend, the brightness goes to nothing... so i can hardly see in the daytrime
<VoJe> then i don't know..
<VoJe> i can see that is annoying...
<danopia> yofel, are you with canonical or are you just a guy
<yofel> danopia: just a guy that has been an alpha tester for a while ;)
<goshawk> where is etc/pulse/default.pa gobne?
<danopia> ok
<goshawk> gone
<danopia> the queue length for amd64 just went up 20 minutes
<ninjai> can anybody tell me why ubuntu still uses pulse audio at the same time as alsa? it always (over time) kills the audio in my flashplayer
<ZykoticK9> goshawk, it's present on my system?
<goshawk> ZykoticK9: goshawk@earth:/etc/pulse$ ls
<goshawk> client.conf
<goshawk> goshawk@earth:/etc/pulse$
<goshawk> i'm running up to date lucid
<ZykoticK9> ninjai, Pulse uses ALSA for how level sound access - pulse replaces esd, not ALSA
<penguin42> goshawk: Update from Karmic or fresh install?
<danopia> low level*
<ZykoticK9> danopia, thanks
<goshawk> penguin42: fresh install
<penguin42> goshawk: I don't have a fresh install, all my upgrades have the files still there
<ninjai> how come they still use it? It seems a lot of people have problems with pulse+alsa running at the same time
<penguin42> ninjai: Not quite
<ninjai> ?
<danopia> ninjai, i don't have many, on 9.10 at least
<VoJe> what is the kdesu ekvivalent for gnome?
<ninjai> you dont have many problems?
<penguin42> ninjai: The expected stack is application->pulse->alsa  the problem is when some application comes along and tried to do application->alsa  when a->p->a is also happening
<danopia> ninjai, i do have a *lot* of audio input problems though, only skype/gnome sound recorder can use audio input reliably
<VoJe> equivalent*
<danopia> audacity, JACK, etc. all fail hard when i hit record
<ninjai> well im using debian on my desktop now and it only has alsa... and its rock solid.  over the years of using ubuntu I'd have to kill firefox/chrome/whatever after leaving the browser open over a period of time because audio in flash would die
<danopia> ninjai, which other audio apps do you use?
<VoJe> what is the kdesu equivalent in gnome?
<penguin42> VoJe: gksu I think
<VoJe> sorry for dobbelposty
<penguin42> VoJe: and gksudo
<danopia> VoJe, there's also gksudo
<ninjai> in the past... amarok, vlc, totem, flash player via chrome or firefox
<danopia> idk what gksu does
<VoJe> ok, thanks guys:)
<yofel> danopia: sudo for gtk applications
<danopia> yofel, that's gksudo, no?
<danopia> what's the difference between the two
<Sarvatt> JEEBsv: the updates are all in if you're referring to the ones that affect your touchpad
<JEEBsv> Sarvatt: ok
<danopia> ninjai, the only time i've knocked out my sound output was when i was fighting with JACK to try making it work
<yofel> danopia: oh, yeah, gksu would actually be su for gtk apps (run it as a different user)
<JEEBsv> Sarvatt: so, how do I take a log of all you want? Nothing crashes so I don't get the bug reporting thingy :3
<danopia> yofel, the only mental link i have is that su gives you a prompt and sudo only runs the specified command
<danopia> and su doesn't let you use your password
<danopia> it uses the target
<danopia> i guess you don't need root to use su.... that's an interesting idea
<penguin42> danopia: su switches to a different user and you normally need the login password for hte account you are switching to; sudo is more selective - you normally use your own password to authenticate that it's you
<danopia> i never considered that before
<yofel> danopia: no, su is used  to login as a different use 'su <username>' if username isn't given root is used
<yofel> *different user
<danopia> i only ever use su either to get a root prompt or at a root prompt so i never considered not needing root
<edgy> Hi, in gparted I cannot resize an ext4 filesystem, should I install any software or what?
<FFForever> anyone in here notice their drive is checked every boot?
<danopia> windows refused to reboot because i left explorer open? really?
<yofel> FFForever: not me, but we had others mention it, does your system shutdown properly?
<charlie-tca> FFForever: yes, at least in xubuntu is appears to be
<whoelse> daily live: sound is muted - how do I unmute it? (in preferences everything seems unmuted)
<FFForever> yofel, yeah in seconds :D
<yofel> hm
<FFForever> Where is the bug tracker for +1?
<Sarvatt> JEEBsv: thats why I asked you to run ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, it'll automatically add all the relevant logs for you and doesnt need a crash
<yofel> FFForever: launchpad
<yofel> FFForever: just file a bug with apport
<JEEBsv> Sarvatt: understood, I guess I misunderstood your first message ;)
<edgy> whoelse: try to mute and unmute again
<FFForever> yofel, how do I do that?, nothing crashes =\
<charlie-tca> FFForever: release notes give: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<yofel> !bugs | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> the ati driver shows in jockey
<danopia> i'm going to try distupgrade now
<whoelse> edgy: that I did - the main icon in the panel still shows "muted" (and no sound :-)) - are there other settings?
<lullabud> danopia: read the banner
<danopia> lullabud, i'm going to try
 * danopia underlines try
<edgy> whoelse: try alsamixer from cli
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: did you try it yet?
<lullabud> danopia: i'd like to know if it works...  i upgraded yesterday and it did
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: No, I'm running with the open source one
<lullabud> but then i was immediately notified that there were new packages to install
<VoJe> penguin42, do you know which compiz modules which allow me to just set what workspace the app should be in?
<danopia> lullabud, i don't see anything important in the build queue other than amarok/empathy
<whoelse> edgy: thx - I was looking for that :-)
<danopia> i'm doing an install off the repos (upgrade) not from a disk image
 * BUGabundo_remote slaps Ian_Corne with a tag
<lullabud> danopia: yeah, that's what i did.
 * BUGabundo_remote it says Hi
<danopia> yay looks like it worked so far
<lullabud> danopia: w00t, maybe they should change the banner?
<Ian_Corne> Hello BUGabundo_remote :)
<danopia> i need 3.3GB of free space?!!?
<penguin42> VoJe: There's one called 'Place Windows' and another called 'Window Rules'
<lullabud> i'll give mine a go...
<danopia> ok i'll have to clean out my disk image
<VoJe> In The place windows module, i only found x and y positioning. and in window rules i only find how to fix windows sizes
<Sarvatt> JEEBsv: just curious, whats the version of your xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package?
<Sarvatt> if it's not 1.2.2-1ubuntu1 that's your problem and ya need to upgrade
<Ian_Corne> oh, compiz's window preview works with docky :)
<danopia> haha the upgrade would take 3 days on dialup
<danopia> i have 2.5 Mbit/sec ADSL so it shouldn't take more than 3 hours
<JEEBsv> Sarvatt: actually, you hit the nail
<JEEBsv> 1.2.0-3ubuntu2
<Sarvatt> just seen a bunch of bugs with that same problem, i think its just people using mirrors that are behind since they were both built at roughly the same time
<JEEBsv> I'll see when the finnish mirror will get updated
<VoJe> penguin42, In The place windows module, i only found x and y positioning. and in window rules i only find how to fix windows sizes
<yofel> didn't I mention that updating synaptics would be a good idea earlier?
<edgy> Hi, in gparted I cannot resize an ext4 filesystem, should I install any software or what?
<penguin42> VoJe: You might have to use devilspie then
<Sarvatt> what mirror are you using for packages? its best to use archive.ubuntu.com for development releases just incase since the others can lag a lot
<VoJe> ok, i'll try that
<JEEBsv> Sarvatt: fi.archive.ubuntu.com :3
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: I always felt synaptic for updates to be BAD
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: xserver-...-synaptics, not synaptic
<BUGabundo_remote> speaking of mirrors
<JEEBsv> oh, seems like stuff got updated
<JEEBsv> lessee
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: how did the mirror stuff go with feup?
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: ah
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: He's looking into stuff his end.
<JEEBsv> yes, 26 updates
 * JEEBsv tries
<Sarvatt> JEEBsv: yeah thats for sure your problem, just closed a bunch of bugs from people with the same issue so no need to file a bug anymore :)
<JEEBsv> and yeah, sure is synaptics in the updated packages lol
 * JEEBsv hits yes
<Iswanto> hello
<Iswanto> whats new in lucyd development
<Iswanto> :D
<Iswanto> *lucid
<yofel> Iswanto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview
<h00k> Iswanto: you can join the lucid changes mailing list, too
<h00k> Iswanto: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lucid-changes
<Iswanto> where is the link to the mailing list ?
<h00k> Iswanto: please read the line above your last question
<ninjai> I ahve a question... does anyone know why they changed the default search engine from yahoo to google?
<ninjai> *google to yahoo
<ninjai> in firefox
<vistakiller> do we have a fix for plymouth with nvidia driver?
<vistakiller> or will not work
<bencrisford> ninjai: yes
<h00k> ninjai: click the little icon next to the search bar
<danopia> *to* yahoo?
<danopia> the works is ending
<danopia> the world*
<h00k> ninjai: oh, not how to.
<h00k> bahaha.
<ninjai> haha no im wondering why
<arabica> not everyone, because i cant use both them
<ninjai> does anyone know?
<vistakiller> because i read that only the open source drivers will work correct with plymouth
<bencrisford> ohh ninjai i thought you meant how to as well :P
<bencrisford> sorry
<yofel> ninjai, danopia: yahoo payed more ;) (and canonical can actually make some money)
<h00k> ninjai: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html
<Yfrwlf> the ATI driver is currently pretty broken too it seems
<vistakiller> fglrx or open source?
<ninjai> well isn't that interesting...
<ninjai> thanks!
<Yfrwlf> the open source ATI driver for me
<danopia> i hope my AMD laptop can run compiz well for tomorrow after the upgrade
<vistakiller> xmm
<bencrisford> yofel: yahoo paid more just for someone to everyone to change it back to google straight away :P
<danopia> luckily i copied the image so at boot i can pick the 9.10 backup
<yofel> vistakiller: the nvidia proprietary drivers work with plymouth now (in 640x480 resolution and 16 colors)
<Ian_Corne> Yfrwlf: it works pretty good for me, what card are you using?
<h00k> yofel: albeit not pretty at all :(
<vistakiller> yeah yofel i see funky colors and a big logo..
<bencrisford> is it me, or has vi changed in lucid?
<YingFan> Is there anything not updatable when going from beta1 to stable in april?
<yofel> indeed, but at least better than nothing right now
<YingFan> That is, anything that can force me to need to do a fresh install?
<yofel> YingFan: there shouldn't be
<h00k> YingFan: If this break badly you may have to, but you should be alright
<YingFan> yeah, should be the difference between alpha and beta...
<h00k> YingFan: if you install and keep things up to date you should be fine
<ninjai> "yofel: yahoo paid more just for someone to everyone to change it back to google straight away :P" Exactly waht I did :P
<YingFan> ok, thanks
<kjcole> Any LVM wizards?  Oonce again, I've forgotten the trouble that LVM gets me into when I try to upgrade...  I just went to Lucid yesterday, and now I have a machine that hangs with "init: ureadahead main process (...) terminated with status 5"
<yofel> ninjai: like pretty much everyone in here I guess :P
<kjcole> I've now booted into a rescue environment from the alternate CD, and have mounted /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-* in their rightful places.  Where do I go from here?
<YingFan> not completely related, but does ubuntu, or any linux for that sake support SATA3?
<Yfrwlf> Ian_Corne: 4850x2, Plymouth randomly has a black screen, and no it's not my cable :P  It seriously randomly works sometimes and doesn't other times.  Recovery mode is totally screwed too, not to mention the lack of a timeout to find it is annoying.
<h00k> YingFan: sure.
<YingFan> oh, interesting, since osx doesn\t
<ninjai> yafel: yup.  Except if you shut down without closeing firefox first, it "crashes" and the default search isn't saved.  This happened to me a few times, forcing to change it back or be lazy lol
<arabica> is your ff a local build?
<Yfrwlf> Ian_Corne: As in, sometimes I'll get the Plymouth startup splash, and sometimes I'll get the shutdown splash, while other times I won't, and this is when booting into a live USB environment each time.
<Ian_Corne> Hmm, I have it installed normally and never had any plymouth related problems 4870 here
<YingFan> Are the iso's ever changed?
<ZykoticK9> YingFan, every day - daily available from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Yfrwlf> Ian_Corne: Weird, you always get a slash screen?  Lucky. ^^
<joebob> is the daily going to have issues being "packages are in-flux"?
<YingFan> Oh, but that sounds like snapshots?
<whoelse> edgy: reporting back: thx for the pointer but it turned out that at the moment the live CD user ubuntu is no member of the audio group
<YingFan> joebob yeah, my question as well :p
<ZykoticK9> YingFan, what are you looking for then?
<h00k> Interesting, my netbook edition doesn't show Lucid's correct splash screen, it shows the old font without the dotst
<ZykoticK9> joebob, i'd imagine they are pretty messy right now
<YingFan> something that is as tested as a beta
<ZykoticK9> YingFan, BETA is just a point in time - it was basically just the Daily on the day of BETA release
<YingFan> Aha, I see
<joebob> when will the flux capacitor be installed and ready for time travel?
<danopia> a few hours
<Yfrwlf> RAID is also completely broken which is now more of a concern since it's so easy to create them now with palimpsest. :P
<kjcole> I held off on "jumping the gun" until three colleagues convinced me to go early as they had.  Foolish me, giving into peer pressure. ;-)
<pitwalker> Why not upgrade yet? I use lxde.
<tgpraveen12> joebob: when duke nukem forever releases
<tgpraveen12> :-p
<yofel> pitwalker: might be ok now, we had many package conflicts due to gnome, kde and xorg updates (some of that is still ongoing)
<danopia> joebob, which arch? amd64, i386?
<yofel> pitwalker: actually make sure that xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg-input-evdev/synaptics all get updated or your input might work funny
<joebob> danopia, amd64 of course
<joebob> why?
<danopia> joebob, then the build queue is 4 hours 50 minutes long
<Ian_Corne> ok, lets try fglrx
<joebob> danopia, how long for i386?
<yofel> nice, the i386 build queue just increased to 500 packages o.O
<JEEBsv> ouch
<danopia> joebob, 6 hours 30 minutes, but like 10x more packages
<pitwalker> if things go worse I downgrade - i use 2 test (1 virtualbox, 1 usb)
<danopia> 564 jobs
<Yfrwlf> Ian_Corne: good luck with that
<joebob> geeze why so many?
<cozziemoto> hey guys... lucid or karmic  when using tasksel I keep getting  tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<cozziemoto>  many things googled about this with no real solutions...any suggestions?
<danopia> yofel, i might make a simple bot to sit in here and report the queue lengths when asked, as long as custom bots are allowed here
<yofel> haha, someone could add that to ubottu ^^
<JEEBsv> haha
<JEEBsv> would be nice indeed
<kjcole> I take it no one has pointers on fixing my hanging LVM machine?
<VoJe> has someone here used devilspie?
<yofel> cozziemoto: we have a known bug where aptitude segfaults when you run it without -q, maybe that causes it?
<ninjai> what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Yfrwlf> aptitude has more attitude :P
<yofel> lol
<Ian_Corne> the restart required doesn't pop up in the close button menu when  you've installed a driver
<yofel> !info aptitude
<ZykoticK9> ninjai, they can "more-or-less" be used interchangable - but aptitude is an updated apt-get
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.11.11-1ubuntu9 (lucid), package size 1504 kB, installed size 9700 kB
<joaopinto> aptitude is not an updated apt-get, it's  different apt client
<yofel> ninjai: they're pretty much the same, but aptitude has a curses interface
<joebob> isn't gnome 2.3 supposed to be gnome 3.0?
<JEEBsv> didn't aptitude also log more?
<yofel> JEEBsv: it does I think
<ZykoticK9> joebob, nope - Gnome 3 will be 10.10 (probably)
<Yfrwlf> Is installing a package into another root from a live environment as simple as chrooting? :P
<joebob> ZykoticK9, that's what I thought but I heard that 2.3 was 3.0
<ChogyDan> joebob: at one point, 2.30 and 3.0 were going to be released at the same time
<joebob> ah
<ninjai> hm
<cozziemoto> yofel,   can i run tasksel -q ?
<ninjai> i still dont see what the purpose of having 2 is then!
<yofel> cozziemoto: I don't know as I never used tasksel
<joebob> ZykoticK9, you really think ubuntu will make the leap to 3.0 in 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> joebob, that's the plan
<cozziemoto> yofel, ok I wil try it now anyway :)
<cozziemoto> no that doesnt work
<joebob> I thought their stance was "let everyone else do it first, unless it has to do with moving the buttons..."
<Ian_Corne> i'm back
<Ian_Corne> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<Ian_Corne> ok :p
<Ian_Corne> got booted into low graphics mode, selected use generic thingy
<ChogyDan> cozziemoto: if you want to just get it done, you can apt-get install task^
<Ian_Corne> restarted gdm
<Ian_Corne> now i got a working system but no direct rendering
<Ian_Corne> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<danopia> Ian_Corne, that could be a problem
<cozziemoto> ChogyDan,  oh?  mm  I will try that that
<Ian_Corne> don't the priopetary drivers need one?
<Ian_Corne> the backup one does have fglrx
<kjcole> (It occurs to me that I might be invisible --new IRC client on someone else's computer --  though my messages appear to be reaching the channel.  So, a ping before I seek my fortunes elsewhere...)
<Ian_Corne> pong
<kjcole> Ian_Corne: Thanks.
<kjcole> Later, then.
<vistakiller> this nepomuk is little buggy but it works very well
<danopia> where did my keyboard layout go? :(
<ninjai> to hell?
<vistakiller> is there an option to return aytana notification to kubuntu in lucid?
<yofel> there are some nepomuk improvements in 4.4.2 I think
<danopia> ° yes!
<yofel> dunno about ayatana though, they might have dropped it
<yofel> iirc they want kubuntu to be as much upstream-KDE SC as possible
<ninjai> what does the SS stand for in KDE4.4?
<yofel> ninjai: SC? Software Compilation
<danopia> amd64: 38 jobs (five hours)
<ninjai> oh, thanks
<sjokkis> when will gnome 2.30 be ready?
<danopia> i386 is up to 839 jobs
<yofel> sjokkis: hard to say, when it's ready I guess, we're getting a lot updates right now
<yofel> danopia: seems like they're rebuilding the language packs...
<sjokkis> yofel: neat. looking forward to seeing it
<sjokkis> we talking hours or days?
<danopia> sjokkis, which platform
<danopia> amd64, i386?
<joebob> sjokkis, october
<joebob> :P
<nessita> hello everyone! since updates from last weekend I'm suffering a huge delay on my network connection. I have an Intel card and I'm with latest udpates. Any clues?
<joebob> 6hrs or so
<sjokkis> danopia: i386
<danopia> sjokkis, on then i have no idea and i'm not going to dig though 800 packages :P
<ninjai> i dunno mine seems fine, i have intel wifi 5100
 * danopia is so kind
<nessita> I tried different settings for the MTU but there are no visible changes
<sjokkis> haha, ok. perhaps i'll try the amd64 one on another machine first, then :p
<danopia> sjokkis, what's the whole package name
<ninjai> how are you noticing the delay? surfing the net?
<danopia> nvm
<ninjai> are your DNS servers fail?
<danopia> they are doing gnome lang packs atm
<sjokkis> danopia: i wasn't wondering about any one package. i was wondering when "GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet."changes
<ninjai> what IRC client are you all using?
<sjokkis> as in, when they're all done with the uploading/in-flux business
<danopia> sjokkis, ok well it's not done yet since the lang packs are still buildling
<sjokkis> well, sure. i was asking if anyone knew roughly when it would be done
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/552702
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552702 in fglrx-installer "Installing fglrx results in booting to safe-graphics mode" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> ninjai: nopes, is not a DNS issue
<nessita> ninjai: I'm pretty sure is the OS
<nessita> ninjai: I'm having the same slowness since last Sunday
<ninjai> messita: if you ping google from the terminal, what are the times between pings?
<nessita> ninjai: between 2000ms and 3000ms
<danopia> armel build of ghc6 6.12.1-12 in ubuntu lucid RELEASE Build started on 2010-03-11 on jaboticaba (armel)
<ShackJack> Hi all - I'm experiencing a glitchy display using (I'm assuming) the open source ati driver (X1400 mobile in my notebook)... Trying ot search around launchpad to see if filed bugs, but found none so far. Anyone hear of any reports of ATI driver problems with Lucid?
<danopia> ghc for arm has been building for 20 days apparantly
<ninjai> messita: ....... WOW
<ninjai> messita: wifi or LAN?
<danopia> nessita, do you have a second machine?
<nessita> ninjai: I've tried lows MTU (1360) as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/314713
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314713 in network-manager "linkedin very slow on Firefox Linux only" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nessita> danopia: yes, a laptop
<nessita> danopia: is also slow there, both have Intel cards
<danopia> nessita, how quickly does google respond on that
<danopia> ok same OSes?
<ninjai> nessita: if you try using ethernet does the problem still exist?
<nessita> danopia: yes, both Lucids up to date
<danopia> you might want to check your internet uplink
<Sarvatt> ShackJack: try booting with radeon.new_pll=0 added to grub after quiet splash
<danopia> nessita, i'd try a second platform (older ubuntu livecd, windows, arch livecd possibly?)
<danopia> see if it's the hardware or software
<Sarvatt> ShackJack: if that works, please file a bug with ubuntu-bug linux and subscribe Sarvatt to it, we're collecting machines that need that quirk and your x1400 is one of the more common ones
<nessita> danopia: I'm pretty sure is an OS issue, I've been using this connection from 2 years now, and another computer (not mine) running Karmic works lovely
<nessita> ninjai: using ethernet? not sure what you mean :-)
<ShackJack> Thanks Sarvatt - can you provided a little background - i.e. what does that do (not use new o/s radeon driver) or what bug it's associated with?
<danopia> nessita, that's why i asked if you had other machines
<danopia> nessita, are the lucid machines wired or using wifi (wireless internet)
<nessita> danopia: one wired, another wifi
<ninjai> nessita: ethernet is if you plug an ethernet cable in.  wifi is wireless.  which are you using?
<nessita> ninjai: I've been wired all the time
<danopia> nessita, both act the same?
<nessita> danopia: yes
<danopia> hmm
<nessita> this is driving me crazy! :-)
<ninjai> nessita: have you tried a different machine within your LAN? or another operating system?
<Sarvatt> ShackJack: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=needs-pll-quirk
<danopia> the amd64 queue is up to 8 hours
<danopia> YAY my new hard drive is here!
<nessita> ninjai: a friend of mine tried, I haven't today. I'll do that again, to get some today's stats
<ninjai> nessita: well a possibility could be your router.  home routers are crap, i have to reset mine from time to time to get it to work.
<ShackJack> Sarvatt: O.K. thanks a lot - don't have system with me ATM; but i will let you know if that works... It does it sometimes, and then other times not, and sometimes toggling resolution helps, or whatever; but I will let you know.... Otherwise runs great except for the couchdesktop thing being a little piggie with the CPU cycles ;-)
<danopia> ninjai, luckily mine only kills wifi and occasionally DHCP so my desktop fares well (until i reset it to get wifi back)
<Sarvatt> ShackJack: there is a problem with the default module settings on some machines (all in your GPU's generation) causing flickering, all that does is make it use an the old pll method that works right
<nessita> ninjai: I agree, and I reset both router and modem DSL several times
<ShackJack> Sarvatt: Got it - thanks for filling me in; has anyone filed a "bug" about the buttons being on the wrong side and out of order? - haha! (just kidding) ;-) Thanks again!
<ninjai> hm... it could be the driver, maybe it was updated.  but id try a different computer in the LAN and a different OS on your machine.  Boot a live CD and see if the problem still exists
<nessita> just in case: I have a router Liknsys WRT54GL
<nessita> ninjai: doing it right now
<autobot> am I lagging out
<ninjai> i dont know, are you?
<autobot> lol
<autobot> guess not
<ninjai> lol
<autobot> this room is dead, lucid killed them all :)
<ninjai> not really
<ninjai> has 367 users
<yofel> it's not, and use !ping if you want to check it yourself ;)
<ninjai> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<ninjai> =\
<autobot> yofel: I don't ping myself in public ;)
<ninjai> what IRC clients are you guys using?
<h00k> irssi
<autobot> ninjai: irssi of course
 * danopia reboots to put this drive in
<ninjai> oh im using xchat :S
<ninjai> lol
<yofel> <- quassell
<yofel> *quassel
<autobot> quassel is nice3
<ninjai> is irssi really awesome ro something?
<danopia> why is the HDD wrapper sealed with a sticker that says "the contents are made in Thailand"....
<autobot> ninjai: it can be run in screen
<yofel> ninjai: it's the best cli irc client out there ,)
<ShackJack> By the way, does anyone know if GNOME 2.3 (to be included in Lucid I gather) is going to include the "Shell" interface; couldn't determine from the GNOME org website?
<ninjai> oh the cli one, ive used that
<ninjai> i like it
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: back to the opensource driver :)
<autobot> ninjai: that way if you lose your X you don't lose your chat :)
<penguin42> ShackJack: Not by default, gnome-shell is in the repo and you can try it
<ninjai> haha good point
<ninjai> i use links sometimes, when in dire need :P
<yofel> ShackJack: not really, we have an outdated version in the repos though
<h00k> ninjai: I run irssi on a VPS and just ssh into it and re-attach when I want. I'm connected all the time.
<Ian_Corne> to enable it use: gnome-shell --replace from the commandline
<autobot> ninjai: quassel has a backend/frontend also, no need for screen
<autobot> h00k: thats the way
<ShackJack> penguin42: yofel:  Thanks both - looks like they're putting off "3.0" till Nov... Thanks; I'm not crazy about it (seems overkill for most users); was just curious :-)
<penguin42> ShackJack: Agreed
<ninjai> how do you set your nick in irssi?
<h00k> autobot: it's quite slick.
<h00k> ninjai: /nick newnickhere
<arand> What annoys me is that neither links nor lynx seems to be able to do openid login to LP, so you can't report bugs completely from cli...
<ninjai> i did that but it remains the same
<penguin42> arand: Tried w3m?
<yofel> ninjai: you're not joined in a moderated channel right now are you?
<autobot> penguin42: oooold school
<autobot> penguin42: I like it
<penguin42> autobot: Hey he was suggesting links/lynx!
<autobot> penguin42: links running on a fb is cool
<ninjai> no i was in #ubuntu
<ninjai> i exited though
<yofel> hm
<yofel> should work then
<nessita-laptop> ninjai: confirming ~2700ms of ping time to google.com from the laptop. I'll reboot to windows (puffff) and re test there
<ninjai> roger
<ninjai> i think nessita is download major amounts of pr0n
<nessita> ninjai: I wish!
 * autobot counts how many times the gnome battery applet can crash in a minute
<Yfrwlf> Even after installing mdadm into the new Lynx install via chroot, it still boothangs on waiting for md0 to mount. >.<
<nessita> ninjai: I had to shutdown deluge to be able to browse the web
<_21h_> hi all. i cant add twitter, identi.ca or qaiku account in gwibber under 10.04. its bug or something else?
<yofel_> ninjai: nick changing works fine here in irssi though
<autobot> yofel_: yes
<bumblebeetuna> me too
<h00k> autobot: Transformers fan much? ;)
<autobot> h00k: it's actually an old IRC thing
<h00k> autobot: sure, sure
<autobot> h00k: but I liked transformers as a child ;-)
<h00k> autobot: I still do :(
<autobot> h00k: my brother bought me a battle damage Prime + Starscream + Arcee pack for christmas a couple years ago....pretty good stuff
<h00k> autobot: hah, that's awesome.
<autobot> h00k: on my mantle
<ninjai> nessita: I was seriously thinking you ahd a BT client running when you left.  thats why your pings are so slow
<h00k> autobot: I'm > 21 and i still like legos :(
<nessita> ninjai: I shutdown ubuntu one, deluge, gwibber, thunderbird
<ninjai> nessita: more than likely it's just deluge that's slowing you down
<autobot> h00k: 33 and a gamer from hell
<verterok> mvo_: ping
<nessita> ninjai: the times I pasted (between 2500 and 3000ms) are all measure with all shutdown, included deluge
<ninjai> oh
<ninjai> wow
<ninjai> so what happened in windows? good ping times?
<nessita> ninjai: I'm still on that, I haven't boot in window since last year, so i was doing a lot of FS checks
<nessita> silly OS
<nessita> ninjai: 28ms, 27ms, 27ms
<ninjai> ya sounds like ubuntu then
<nessita> ninjai: I miss those ping time!
<ninjai> do you have another nic?
<nessita> ninjai: besides nessita? nopes :-)
<nessita> but I can have one
<ninjai> nooo
<ninjai> network interface card/ network card
<ninjai> lol
<nessita> lol
<nessita> ninjai: I do have a encore PCI card
<nessita> I guess I acn try installing it
<nessita> can*
<ninjai> put it in, see what happens
<nessita> oh... but I'll have to open a new slot in my brand new case
<nessita> and I suffer from OCD
<ninjai> hahahaha
<nessita> so, how will I live with that whole?
<nessita> :-d
<ninjai> i hear ya but one day i decided meh.  who cares, better air flow anyways :P
<nessita> hehe
<nessita> ninjai: but then I get more dust inside!
<nessita> seriously, I'll try it
<ninjai> nessita: you will ALWAYS get dust.  It's good practice to spray out your case every 6 months with canne dair
<nessita> ninjai: shall I open a bug report on LP to do the follow up there?
<penguin42> nessita: Some cases you can move the plates!
<exalt> hello i install ubuntu on vaio laptop,  can choose mbetween my intelGM965 and nvidia graphics card wich one is best for ubuntu>
<exalt> ?
<ninjai> LP?
<nessita> launchpad
<penguin42> exalt: The Intel one should just work
<ninjai> yes you might as well ope na bug report
<ninjai> ah, launchpad. got it
<penguin42> exalt: The nvidia one is best with some closed source drivers that I don't think are quite available yet for Lucid, but when they are they'll be faster than the Intel
<RobertZaccour> it wouldn't connect to my wireless when i tried it yesterday. should i download again today and try?
<RobertZaccour> my wireless router was in the available list, however it wouldn't connect
<exalt> penguin42: k
<RobertZaccour> and i tried to install the drivers via gui and it failed to fetch something
<RobertZaccour> should i try downloading again today and check to see how it is?
<danopia> [    0.000000] WARNING: BIOS bug: CPU MTRRs don't cover all of memory, losing 768MB of RAM.
<danopia> aha!
<yofel> danopia: 4GiB of ram with i386-generic?
<danopia> no, amd64
<yofel> hm
<danopia> unless something failed
<penguin42> danopia: Then that is a BIOS bug; go check for a newer bios
<danopia> Linux danopia 2.6.31-21-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 07:28:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<danopia> meh i don't care
<danopia> i only use like 2GB of it
<danopia> maybe if i used the Vista install which came on this... :P
<yofel> I know I had to enable some setting for my bios to use all 6GiB I have here
<danopia> so all ext4 partitions have a lost+found? because i just formatted this disk in palimpset and it has one
<arand> penguin42: seems like a no-go with w3m as well, stucks at the "yes log me in" and submitting form doesn't work there...
<yofel> danopia: yes, all ext234 partitions have one
<danopia> i used a GUID partition table, is there any reason i shuold use a MBR partition table instead?
<danopia> (before I put data on this and all...)
<exalt> should i make my ubuntu partitions primary or logic?
<exalt> root and home
<RobertZaccour> my wireless router was in the available list, however it wouldn't connect
<RobertZaccour> should i try downloading again today and check to see how it is?
<RobertZaccour> should i try downloading again today and check to see how it is?
<Vigo> exalt: Depends on the system: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275&highlight=prmary+logical
<asmund> I can't seem to get the gwibber part of the "Social menu" to work. No messages are popping up, and I can't add more than one account, there is no response when I push the "add" button. I restart at least daily due to updates, so that doesn't seem to do the trick either. Is it broken right now or what?
<vistakiller> and i dont have anymore the high cpu usage from xorg
<RobertZaccour> i don't know the answers, but being a beta chat the answer should seem obvious to someone. obviously certain questions are ignored if people think they are stupid
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: Did you purge the old one or do a lay over install?
<h00k> asmund: it's broken right now, I believe.
<RobertZaccour> vigo i tested the live boot yesterday. the wireless drivers were booted by default but it would not connect. i tried gui installing the appropriate driver and it failed to fetch or something
<RobertZaccour> Vigo, my question is if i should try downloading and booting again and see. not sure if there was development since yesterday, thats why i'm asking
<asmund> h00k: Ok. I'll be waiting patiently
<KDesk> hi, in kde, how can I make the the printer applet and the bluetooth applet (both tray icons) don't start every time I login?
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: That failed to fetch may be the resolution. I would normally back-up, purge the old. replace it with a fresh one.
<RobertZaccour> Vigo, would that interfere with future updates, or would it be undone later automatically?
<yofel> KDesk: I'm not sure, maybe check in system settings under advanced the items autostart and service manager
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: It should fix or repair the broken or error pkg, keeps a clean system also.
<RobertZaccour> Vigo, how do i do that?
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: That is another thing you can do, let me pull it up, there is a fix command,....
<KDesk> yofel: thanks, but there is nothing releated to printer or bluetooht
<RobertZaccour> Vigo, oh ok thanks. i'll email it to myself then follow the directions when i booter up again
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: Here is one: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<RobertZaccour> Vigo, thats a whole book lol where do i look?
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: Exactly, uhm , look in the Network section: or here is another> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: Send the links e.mail to self, fire up the printer and have a cup of ice coffee.,..
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. any idea if it is safe to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<RobertZaccour> i was looking for perhaps a specific command lol thanks anyhow i'll look
<danopia> SandGorgon, i'd wait until the packages stabalize a bit, they are in flux atm
<SandGorgon> danopia, ah.. ok
<danopia> i'm trying it on my wubi laptop but i copied the disk image first
<yofel> SandGorgon: right now no, your best chance is when beta2 comes out (about a week from now)
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: My apologies, this is BETA still, there are some dpkg tools that may work, still looking.
<danopia> yofel, did you see that 20-day arm build?
<danopia> ghc
<SandGorgon> yofel, ok... cool
<danopia> Started 2010-03-11
<penguin42> danopia: That sounds like a screwup; I don't think ghc is that huge even for an ARM
<jetole> hey guys. I am thinking about installing 10.4 on my home desktop tonight since a) I don't like upgrades and b) my hard drive shit bricks last night and I need to do a fresh install on the new drive. Anyways, I just wanted to ask how stable you guys think 10.4 beta is?
<yofel> danopia: lol, seems stuck ^^
<Korcia> good night everybody, may someone told me why empathy has been remove in the lastest upgrade in lucid
<penguin42> jetole: It's not too bad; the closed source graphics drivers haven't quite got there yet; best to do stuff from a Beta 1 cd rather than upgrade off the net at the moment, since the new gnome update is just going in
<danopia> you think they'd have a warning if a build takes more than x days :P
<h00k> jetole: also, please keep the language family-friendly
<yofel> danopia: not sure, they have some protection against stuck builds, but it might not detect a build that just stopped
<Andre_Gondim> how do I upgrade to lucid at server?
<h00k> Andre_Gondim: it's probably not a good idea on a production server
<ninjai> ummm remove your desktop manager, install LAMP?
<ninjai> lol
<h00k> !upgrade | Andre_Gondim
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: Here it is: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/apt.conf.5.html#toptoc7
<Andre_Gondim> h00k, it's only test server
<RobertZaccour> Vigo, thats a list of basic commands. perhaps i should run the live and then come back
<plauclair> is it normal that I can't click on notifications to focus on the app, let's say for empathy ?
<Aondo> hmm getting a few segfaults with aptitude, anyone else? thinking i should just reinstall. might not been quite lucky with the dist upgrade, but been so for a while now
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: Sounds good, I installed full HDD, (got a used HDD for $2) now have 4 HDDs in this box, one is testing two distros,
<jetole> h00k: sorry
<RobertZaccour> Vigo, surely being an LTS it should be fine for pretty much everything in the end
<jetole> Do you guys know if 10.4 is using the new reverse engineered nvidia drivers?
<Korcia> yes, the nouveau drivers
<jetole> Cool
<jetole> I'm kinda excited to see how they fare
<exalt> warning: could not finde module nvidia_current
<Vigo> RobertZaccour: It should be, yes, I am still running an 8.04 .3 and others, is all stable fun.
<ZykoticK9> exalt, do you have /usr mounted on a seperate partition?
<exalt> ZykoticK9: nope
<ZykoticK9> exalt, ok just checkin'
<h00k> jetole: yes, and it works nicely with metacity rendering.
<h00k> jetole: only 2d support as of now
<Korcia> jetole: the default nouveau drivers are 2D, no 3D yet, but you can try experimentally the xorg-edgers
<Vigo> No 3-D? that is odd,,,
<h00k> Vigo: odd, why?
<VoJe> has someone here used devilspie?
<RobertZaccour> Vigo, i thought 9.04 was the last LTS
<yofel> RobertZaccour: no, 8.04
<RobertZaccour> Vigo, never heard of it
<RobertZaccour> ah ok
<Korcia> Vigo:  it's still being developed, but if you don't mind taking risk, just add the xorg-edgers ppa
<Korcia> in my case I can tell you everything works, compiz, etc...
<VoJe> has someone here used devilspie?
<DASPRiD> is it known if this bug will be fixed until lucid final? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/542210
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542210 in ubuntu "/boot destroyed during install even when formatting disabled (alternate installer)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> DASPRiD: let me fist fix that bug, it doesn't have a package assigned to it...
<yofel> s/fist/first/
<Korcia> this is another reason to install /boot in a different partition
<DASPRiD> yofel, sure, "fix that bug" ;)
<VoJe> is GNOME 2.30 being uploaded now? When will it be ready?
<hifi> it's probably mostly uploaded by now
<kushalone> VoJe: I was told that it is better if I waited a little before trying to update.
<VoJe> i realised now, that i have already upgraded to 2.30:P
<Korcia> yes, it's been uploaded, I did without knowing the advice and apparently evrthing it's ok except that empathy it's gone
<DASPRiD> yofel, so, ticket fixed? :)
<VoJe> everything is okey for me now, empathy works and everything
<yofel> DASPRiD: yes, now the installer team needs to take a look at it
<Korcia> probably i did the upgraded at the wrong time
<DASPRiD> yofel, hopefully the fix it for the final, being unable to setup a raid when installing ubuntu is a bit... bad :)
<wolter> Do you get an 'Unknown Application' not responding when you shut down the computer that holds the process down?
<wolter> (Anybody)
<autobot> wolter: I don't
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, is it possible to configure notifications in a way "unnecessary" messages (as in i.e. old messages from konversation of a channel you visited) don't get displayed?
<Bittarman> ask in #konversation perhaps
<wolter> PolitikerNEU, that should be configured independently in the application
<autobot> wolter: not being sarcastic either, just saying I don't experience any slow shutdown or error of any type...that sounded snarky
<PolitikerNEU> I think since the notification system is from ubuntu, I don't think I'll get an answer there
<PolitikerNEU> KDEs own notifications do not have the problem since they can stack
<Bittarman> PolitikerNEU, its just displaying the notifications, its nothing to do with the notification system that they were sent
<wolter> autobot, no, it was just objective haha
<nessita> ninjai: I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/552752
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552752 in linux "Network is slower than usual for Intel cards" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> ninjai: I will install the alternate net card later today, I'd like to have some work done
<PolitikerNEU> yeah, but the problem is that they have to be "cancelled"
<nessita> and I've been strugling with this all day
<Bittarman> PolitikerNEU, its the application which is sending them. the notify program is just displaying whats been sent, as soon as its sent
<ninjai> nessita: cool!
<Bittarman> its not like its holding on to them until you start the program again
<PolitikerNEU> Bittarman: yeah except that it isn't "as soon as it is sent" but like 10 minutes later or so because the notifications do not stack
<PolitikerNEU> Bittarman: And I get notifications in a faster rate than they are displayed
<Korcia> nessita: you are right my speed it is half that it used to be, OMG
<Bittarman> PolitikerNEU, but the notify program is not at fault. its the application sending a bag load of old ones which is.
<nessita> Korcia: what card do yo have?
<nessita> you*
<Korcia> intel
<PolitikerNEU> Bittarman: It is sending them correctly - but they aren't displayed since the message queue gets too long
<lantizia_> Hey... Debian Sid has "SWAT" down as unmaintained, security issues, and generally getting incompatible with samba... does Canonical consider it a problem enough for it to drop it?
<Korcia> nessita: it is also happening the problem in my desktop with a Realtek
<lantizia_> I mean it's in Lucid too :S
<Korcia> i just checked it
<RobertZaccour> are wireless card updates important? i mean do they affect performance in any way?
<nessita> Korcia: care to click on "This bugs affects me too"?
<Korcia> nessita: I am going to click right now
<tritium> I see 10.04 has switched to openjdk-6.  Installing sun-java6 packages from the partner repo, and running "update-java-alternatives --plugin --set java-6-sun" does *NOT* work.  The iced tea plugin is still all that is listed in about:plugins in firefox.
<yofel> tritium: you do have sun-java6-plugin  installed?
<tritium> yofel: yes
<DanaG> "A volume with software packages has been detected."
<DanaG> How do I suppress that dialog box?
<yofel> tritium: what does '$ la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so' say? does that file even exist?
<tritium> yofel: it exists, and is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin.so
<yofel> tritium: ok, and where does that point to?
<tritium> yofel: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<RobertZaccour> how do ya update proprietery wireless drivers?
<h00k> plymouth on my netbook isn't showing the new branding, it's showing the same font used in Karmic and no dots.
<DanaG> On my EliteBook, Plymouth just plain doesn't show AT ALL!
 * kushalone wonders if anything will show up in update manager for me...
<tritium> yofel: note that that is the *only* alternative one can choose for mozilla-flashplugin
<yofel> hm
<yofel> still not fixed I guess *sigh*
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/516825
<Bittarman> DanaG, from what I hear plymouth doesn't seem to show for anyone using nvidia
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516825 in plymouth "plymouth doesnt show any splash as soon as a console= commandline option is used on boot" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> It's not an nvidia issue for me.
<DanaG> It's a "hey, I see you have a serial console.  No splash for youuuuuuu!"
<h00k> at least it appears now with nvidia
<h00k> it's ugly, but there
<DanaG> (completely ignoring the fact that I ALSO have a LOCAL console!
<DanaG> )
<yofel> tritium: use the workaround for your architecture from the comments of bug 532174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<kushalone> How does a desktop user run update manager? can I not elevate privileges here?
<Bittarman> h00k, its working for you?
<h00k> Bittarman: is what working?
<Bittarman> if its ugly you probably just need to tell grub to use a higher vbe mode, and to keep it
<Bittarman> its probably defaulted down to 640x480
<tritium> yofel: ok, thank you very much
<PolitikerNEU> yeah, plymouth is really ugly 320x240 or so with 16 colors
<h00k> ^ this
<Bittarman> h00k, you said it is on nvidia
<h00k> with the proprietary nvidia driver, yeah.
<Korcia> I have nvidia and plymouth shows correctly, I had to install it from synaptic 'cause it did not show
<PolitikerNEU> both on nvidia and ati-graphics chip
<kushalone> PolitikerNEU: and I was complaining about having 800x600
<PolitikerNEU> (with proprietary drivers)
<PolitikerNEU> :-)
<h00k> it shows up and doesn't freeze on enter, but it just looks ugly
<RobertZaccour> how do ya update proprietery wireless drivers?
<h00k> RobertZaccour: if there is an update, it will show in update-manager when you update the rest of your syuff
<h00k> *stuff
<PolitikerNEU> 1 pixel is like 5mm (hmm ... 0.2 inches?) or so for me :-)
<kushalone> also try RobertZaccour: system > administration >> Hardware drivers
<RobertZaccour> oh, i didn't know that they are updated by canonical. thanks
<h00k> RobertZaccour: the updates will show up in the repository when they are available
<RobertZaccour> ok thanks :)
<h00k> RobertZaccour: they're not maintained by Canonical, however
<DanaG> anyway, so I don't much like Plymouth.
<KB1JWQ> Is there a good method within Aptitude to say "don't keep back the packages you want to, install them anyway?"
<h00k> I like it, I think it's prettier and I think it'll be sweet when we hav it working proper
<RobertZaccour> has there been updates to the beta since yesterday?
<Ahren_The_Magus> When is Beta-2 due to be released?
<h00k> KB1JWQ: there has to be a reason that it is being held back
<RobertZaccour> Ahren_The_Magus, the first i think
<Korcia> with plymouth the boot is faster
<ZykoticK9> Ahren_The_Magus, 8 days from today
<h00k> !releaseschedule
<h00k> d'aw
<h00k> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
 * kushalone is still trying to grasp the idea of updates being pushed from the Internet for each and every piece of software in the system. I was still on dial-up less than four years ago!
<ZykoticK9> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<h00k> there we go
<RobertZaccour> Korcia, do you turn your computer off and on a lot?
<Korcia> RobertZaccour: every night
<h00k> Ahren_The_Magus: there are updates all the time
<h00k> Ahren_The_Magus: keep checkin'!
<KB1JWQ> h00k: Welp, the ones I"mg etting at the moment are capplets-data gnome-control-center libgnome-window-settings
<kushalone> Korcia: I have not noticed any boost in boot times since upgrading to 10.04
<RobertZaccour> Korcia, oh ok. when i turn mine on i get a drink, so its on within 35 seconds, before getting back
<Drakeson> does the current live cd (lucid) work for EFI-based boots (Mac hardware)?
<h00k> KB1JWQ: the parts they rely on probably aren't updated or ready yet, forcing it can/will break things
<RobertZaccour> google chrome os is supposed to boot in 8 seconds
<Korcia> kushalone: no, on the contrary now it takes 6 seconds more
<ZykoticK9> RobertZaccour, chromeos is just a browser that's it
<kushalone> Korcia: It is still less than 50 seconds for me.
<Ahren_The_Magus> h00k: When beta-2 is released I plan on destroying anunused 10 gig HD partition to install Lucid side-by-side with Hardy...then when Lucid goes LTS, I'll make the existing Hardy partition a FAT32 space to store drive images into.
<RobertZaccour> ZykoticK9, aren't web apps built into the browser also?
<DanaG> Nope, Ubuntu CD doesn't have an EFI loader.
<Bittarman> lucid took my laptops boot down from 3 mins to about 50 seconds
<kushalone> ZykoticK9: what is a web app, though?
<KB1JWQ> h00k: All I need to know, thanks. :-)
<ZykoticK9> RobertZaccour, sure - but it's just a browser (played with it in a VM, I wasn't to impressed)
<h00k> Ahren_The_Magus: whatever works for you :)
<RobertZaccour> Bittarman, 3 min? holy crap lol thats like runnin vista on 512 ram
<ZykoticK9> kushalone, ask RobertZaccour
<h00k> KB1JWQ: yeah, just keep checking for updates, they'll get there
<KB1JWQ> Bittarman: Under 20 seconds here.
<KB1JWQ> Bittarman: Half of it is BIOS.
<h00k> !bootchart
<Bittarman> RobertZaccour, uhuh.. its an old AMD X2
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<danopia> my laptop is finally starting to install 10.04 packages :D
<KB1JWQ> Ooh.
<DanaG> I keep getting pybootchartgui crashing.
<Bittarman> 4GB ram, but just poop hardware
<RobertZaccour> Bittarman, ah i see
<Korcia> with jaunty the desktop it took 13 seconds (quad 9300 64 bits) but with lucid it takes 19 or 20 seconds
<Drakeson> DanaG: thanks. I guess I have to debootstarp it then :D
<Bittarman> my next laptop will be a macbook pro
<DanaG> My next laptop would be the successor to my current laptop (HP EliteBook).
<DanaG> Drakeson: you can also install the legacy way, and then later add grub-efi.
<Drakeson> DanaG: I prefer to avoid refit if possible
<RobertZaccour> wow, the iso takes less than 10 minutes to download
<DanaG> What I mean is, you'd install it legacy way once, and then install grub-efi, and from there on, boot with EFI mode.
<DanaG> It is lame that Ubuntu CDs don't have an EFI loader, though. :(
<RobertZaccour> DanaG, whats EFI?
<kushalone> I think it should be possible for you to write code in a Chrome OS notebook, upload it to have it compiled and so forth
<Drakeson> RobertZaccour: the boot loader for apple hardware
<DanaG> Not quite correct, actually.
<Drakeson> I know ;)
<RobertZaccour> Drakeson, oh, apple hardware is extremely limited Linux OS wise
<DanaG> EFI (and UEFI) are a type of firmware that boots specific binary programs instead of a Master Boot Record.
<DanaG> HP's business laptops now have UEFI, too.
<KB1JWQ> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Drakeson> DanaG: yes, but the need for an EFI loader is almost certainly associated to apple hardware.
<DanaG> Itanium also uses a variant of EFI, by the way.
<kushalone> I have learned to stay away from anything HP makes that is Compaq branded
<KB1JWQ> 12.93 second boot time.
<PolitikerNEU> wow
<DanaG> The business and consumer divisions are WAY different.
<kushalone> KB1JWQ: wow
 * DanaG doesn't get bootcharts even with the bootchart package installed.
<h00k> don't forget to take in mind that everything they add to the CD takes away from other things, this genreally dictates what does and doesn't get included by default
<DanaG> Pybootchartgui just crashes.
<KB1JWQ> According to bootchart.
<kushalone> written in python (:
<xguru> after the bios i get the following error "moutall: couldn't not connect with plymouth"
<kushalone> just use a watch XD
<xguru> *everything seems to startup fine
 * DanaG goes off to reboot and submit a bug report on pybootchartgui crash.
<KB1JWQ> In fairness, I cheated by throwing expensive hardware at the problem. :-p
<ZykoticK9> xguru, did you use the beta1 cd to install?
<xguru> ZykoticK9:  yup
<ZykoticK9> xguru, oh that's just a message - it's starting up ok though?
<xguru> well daily build from the 29th
<xguru> ZykoticK9: yea no problems, just was wondering what that was from
<ZykoticK9> xguru, ahh - disregard me then :)
<Drakeson> RobertZaccour: where do you get the ISO (the one you mentioned takes merely 10 minutes to download). What I am getting takes something like 2 hours.
<patdk-wk> mine takes 5seconds, it's on gigabit lan :)
<RobertZaccour> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+lucid+daily+build first link, less than 10 actually
<kushalone> KB1JWQ: I am on an Athlon XP 2400= with 512 MB RAM and I still get ~46 seconds boot time
<nessita> ninjai: for the record (I already added this comment to the bug report), network seems to work better on the laptop (wifi, r8169 driver) than on the desktop (wired, e1000e driver). Though it's still slow, but faster than desktop
<Drakeson> RobertZaccour: yes, that's the one I am downloading. *sigh*
<RobertZaccour> Drakeson, got a 16mb connection :)
<Drakeson> mine is 5MBps. still.
<Drakeson> it is downloading at 80KB/sec!
<kushalone> Can't wait for Google's fiber project
<ninjai> nessita: Wired and wireless work fine on my laptop.  I thought you said you didn't have wireless?
<kushalone> I am not sure why but Xubuntu downloaded A LOT slower for me than Ubuntu did.
<kushalone> Can I run update manager as a desktop user? How?
<PolitikerNEU> don't think so
<PolitikerNEU> but you are able to enable automatic updates
<nessita> ninjai: I don't on the desktop, I do on the laptop. On laptop, I tested both wireless and wired
<Drakeson> kushalone: why would you do that?
<ninjai> nessita: and wired is still slow on your laptop>
<ninjai> ?
<nessita> ninjai: yes, same speed
<kushalone> Drakeson: well, I assumed that it would just prompt you for a username for a sudoer
<JoshuaL> my laptop does not want to suspend
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pybootchartgui/+bug/512172
<DanaG> ah
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 512172 in pybootchartgui "pybootchartgui crashed with ValueError in get_proc_state()" [Undecided,New]
<JoshuaL> how can i fill in a nice bug report for that?
<kushalone> but it just dumbly asks for _my_ password
<Drakeson> kushalone: you are not a sudoer, right?
<patdk-wk> hmm
<kushalone> no, but I have access to another account that is
<Drakeson> kushalone: maybe you should file a bug report.
<kushalone> Drakeson: sounds like a good idea. I am just afraid of bad bug reports
<kushalone> but for now, I shall just cross over to the other side and pretend that I am someone else
<tritium> yofel: that worked.  Thanks again.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pybootchartgui/+bug/552794
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552794 in pybootchartgui "pybootchartgui crashed with TypeError in render()" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> now I crash somewhere different.
<DanaG> Nice job.
<SalmonSam> Anyone know if its possible to disable the compiz blacklist in Lucid?
<h4f> hi all. When I start update manager I see Update list which is waiting to install. When I do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade I see nothing to be done
<h4f> ?
<yofel> h4f: packages held back maybe?
<Ian_Corne> h4f: dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> but be careful
<h4f>  Ian_Corne:  thanks you're right
<Ian_Corne> and if apt-get doesn't show enough info, aptitude might provide more info
<guntbert> h4f: in this state of development such inconsistencies often vanish over night
<h4f> thanks
<h4f> and when I have switch off icon in RED does that mean that I need to reboot ?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> wel
<Ian_Corne> that means something requires your attention
<Ian_Corne> restart will have been replaced by restart required
<h4f>  Ian_Corne:  that's good but it does not say what exactly requires my attention
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate, yofel, kushalone: Hey :) Do you remember my problem before? :P That video output problem ... I wonder it still doesnt work after updated several possible candidates recently and I wonder, do you know which packages that is required for video output in Kaffeine and Dragonplayer for instance? Or if you know any site I can check on?
<Ian_Corne> well if you click it
<Ian_Corne> you'll see
<Ian_Corne> it's the least intrusive way
<h4f> Ian_Corne: Aha now I see. but at least it should be in different color or something . so I will see shich menu items wants my attention
<yofel> Oxymoron: I'm really clueless, dragonplayer refuses to play anything here actually, but vlc smplayer kaffeine or totem all work fine here
<Oxymoron> yofel: Dragonplayer refuse to play for me if I try to use gstreamer intead of xine, vlc works and I thought with some video updates with xserver and kde it Could have be fixed or something but I still got same problem. I tried to remove .kde folder and same problem cotinained even then. I wonder if it could be that I miss some video codec package or something thats uninstaleld or anything like that. The same was when I sorted
<Oxymoron> out by Sarvatt and tseliot that I didnt have nvidia-common installed and some things didnt work properly then. But that still didnt solve my video problem.
<Oxymoron> yofel: I even have tried xine and mplayer through terminal and there it actually work flawless playing any file
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> ok, I'll leave it at that as I'm utterly confused now...
<Oxymoron> yofel: Dragonplayer got updated to 4.4.2 recently and it didnt change anything and Kaffeine doesnt work. Both of them use xine if I have noticed it correctly. Seriously I have tried like evrything that you can try, whats left? :S
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Does xine itself work?
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Yes, I tried xine file://dmdpmfpom/lol.avi
<penguin42> ok so then it's dragonplayer or one of it's libs rather than the stuff they all share
<Oxymoron> penguin42: And I havent noticed anyone else got problem with Dragonplayer or Kaffeine
<laumonier> hi everyone i have a problem sometimes when im watching a video or when im playing a video games my screen becomes just line of color which appears and disapears fastly someone have the same problem and is there a way to fix it????
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Before VLC didnt work, I changed output mode but I dont know I htink they posted a patch before so it works out of the box now. I have also heard something with QT and Cairo Dock conflicts but I tried without Cairo dock and it still didnt work. I havent uninstalled Cairo dock Though
<Oxymoron> penguin42: One another thing is that MAYBE some Gnome package could conflict someway? I know some packages was installed by Cairo dock. Could maybe try remove Cairo and all unneccesary gnome packages to try it out if it works then
<Ian_Corne> hmmmrf, empathy doesn't allow me to move contacts anymore..
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Shouldn't; I've run dragonplayer in the past in gnome
<Ian_Corne> neither gtalk, nor msn
<bigfoot-> Hi!  Is there a reason that there's no sun-java6-jdk (yet?) in Lucid?
<Oxymoron> penguin42: YEs, but I am running kDE ...
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Oh and recently Gnome panel appeared behind plasma panel that was odd :D But fixed now with latest packages thank god :)
<bigfoot-> (Besides that I'm pretty impressed how seamlessly I could upgrade from Karmic to Lucid, good work!)
<yofel> bigfoot-: it's in the canonical partner repos now (sun-java6)
<bigfoot-> yofel: Thanks!
<DanaG> heh, added my dropbox dir to ubuntuone... and now "couch database" (why do I need a database of furniture? =þ -- just kidding) and ubuntuone-syncdaemon are each using 100% of one CPU core.
<Oxymoron> yofel, penguin42: Do you know if KDE need some gnome packages or can i safely do apt-get remove gnome*? :D
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Should be able to do with out all gnome stuff I think
<DanaG> desktopcouch... good luck fitting a couch on my desk.
 * yofel would be surprised if KDE needed any gnome stuff
<penguin42> Oxymoron: If you take out libgtk2.0-0 it should take out all of gnome - just watch the list of stuff it tries to take out though
<guntbert> DanaG: no - its a couch with a desk sitting on top ;-)
<Oxymoron> penguin42: gnome* wasnt so good, that try to remove dropbox :D
<penguin42> dropbox?
<yofel> well, doesn't dropbox use nautilus?
<yofel> (I only tried it once a long time ago)
<Oxymoron> Isnt nautilus gnome? :P
<yofel> Oxymoron: well it is, but we don't know that you're using dropbox ;)
<jimlovell777> Forgive me if this has been covered but after the latest round of updates and a reboot I lost scrolling on my touchpad. Also the speed is way off. I went to mouse settings but the touchpad tab is missing. I can't scroll which is a problem. Any suggestions?
<Oxymoron> Well dropbox rocks and is coming to Android soon :) Btw, do you know if there will be any integration with *buntu and Droid devices in someway?
<DanaG> jimlovell777: try this:
<DanaG> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<DanaG> sudo modprobe psmouse
<yofel> jimlovell777: what's your xserver-xorg-input-synaptics version?
<DanaG> Oxymoron: I sure hope they'll make it for ALL ARM stuff, not just Android.
<Oxymoron> penguin42: apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0 was really dangerous tried to almost kill all my apps :D
<penguin42> Oxymoron: It'll have got all of Gnome!
<jimlovell777> DanaG: Nope, didn't work.
<DanaG> weird.
<yofel> jimlovell777: what's your xserver-xorg-input-synaptics version?
<DanaG> check dmesg for stuff about synaptics.
<jimlovell777> yofel: checking now.
<Oxymoron> DanaG: Yes as I have heard, but would be cool to use my Android phone for UbuntuOne, as a temrinal, connect to my pc, use as remote control and so on. I am sure some is implemented already, but not official I guess
<DanaG> hmm, ubuntuone doesn't seem to deal so well with the thousands of files that are my pidgin logs.
<DanaG> =þ
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Seriously, look on this: http://pastebin.com/UbCc4AHE
<yofel> jimlovell777: you should have 1.2.2-1ubuntu1
<nessita> DanaG: in which sense?
<yofel> jimlovell777: to check it you can just open a terminal and run '$ apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-synaptics'
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<jimlovell777> it's 1.2.2.1ubuntu1
<yofel> hm, not that problem then
<yofel> jimlovell777: then do 'dpkg | grep -i synaptics' like DanaG suggested
<yofel> er...
<penguin42> Oxymoron: I'm surprised it took out amarok!
<yofel> dmesg | grep -i synaptics
<yofel> jimlovell777: ^
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Maybe libgnomeui-0 might be a better start?
<jimlovell777> nothing returned
 * nessita reboots again
<yofel> hm
<exalt> helloo
<jimlovell777> let me try booting again brb
<exalt> i installed ubuntu today but my sounds inst installed, any idea?
<BUGabundo> evening guys and galls
<BUGabundo> hi yofel
<BUGabundo> how it hanging
<yofel> for me good, for the rest buggy it seems ^^
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> I'm still having trouble with flashcam
<BUGabundo> got a new version but its using all my cpu
<BUGabundo> plus gnome-do is broken.... again
<BUGabundo> what a surprise, right?
<jimlovell777> works after reboot. thanks for the help.
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Yes that was a lot better :) Then I used autoremove ;) HOpefully it maybe work now, weird that it removed pulseaudio though :S
<penguin42> weird!
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Yeah, weird dependecies or whatever xD
<thelsdj> anyone heard reports about mountall hanging?
<thelsdj> i have pretty simple disk setup, no crypto or lvm or anything but mountall appears to be hanging on boot after recent upgrade
<penguin42> thelsdj: A few people, but they normally have people given a warning about it waiting for something - is it not saying anything?
<thelsdj> huh, looks like it finally crashed with status 2
<thelsdj> nope, it just prints error trying to mount swap since its already on (since i killed off processes to get to shell and restarted it)
<thelsdj> then hangs, and this one time a few minutes later terminated with status 2
<thelsdj> is there a way to interrupt boot and get a shell before mountall is called?
<thelsdj> tried removing splash and quiet and adding single but mountall still called before i get shell
<thelsdj> also is there a way to stop boot process from resetting framebuffer? as i'd rather not lose old messages
<ElVirolo> hi everyone
<ElVirolo> is the fact that gnome 2.30 is being uploaded the reason why my gdm keeps crashing without letting me select the user ?
<timboy> where do I see the package count for x64?
<yofel> tritium: package count?
<yofel> tritium: sry
<timboy> build count?
<yofel> timboy: ^
<flawed> hello. I just tried to install the 10.04 beta.  while installing ubiquity crashed, and the crashreport tool wouldn't let me send the report because some packages were outdated.
<thelsdj> mountall -v seems to hang after 'swap finished'
<timboy> how long until flux is done? I know there is some sort of count
<yofel> timboy: hard to say, the queue is being done, but new packages are uploaded all the time, the worst phase should be over
<timboy> ah queue that's the number
<yofel> timboy: the queue is at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending&arch_tag=amd64
<timboy> yofel, thx
<yofel> timboy: but amd64 packages depend on the i386 build queue too sometimes as architecture idependent packages (like -common) are built on i386
<timboy> bah
<yofel> timboy: the i386 queue is huge, but that are mostly language pack rebuilds https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+builds?arch_tag=i386&build_state=pending&build_text=&start=0&batch=50
<timboy> why's it take so long?
<leagris> are we going to get ride of the fucking pulseaudio in next ubuntu or should I switch to another distro that won't screw audio over and over?
<timboy> leagris, is there a debian distro that doesn't screw audio?
<yofel> timboy: as I said, the worst phase should be over as gnome should be fully built by now, but there might be packages that need to be fixed, it you want to upgrade do it, but be cautious
<penguin42> leagris: I think it's finally working for most people; feel free to switch but I don't think there are many left on Gnome; your easiest change is to switch away from Gnome
<leagris> I am very upset of dealing with sound ratling, microphone input stopping working randomly
<leagris> 5.1 output working randomly
 * timboy upgrades with caution "shhhh... i'm hunting wabbits"
<leagris> penguin42, is that a better situation with kde ?
<penguin42> leagris: My understanding is that kde doesn't depend on pulse as much, and I think a standard kubuntu install will run without pulse
<DanaG> leagris: if you have audio issues, file bugs on the sound card hardware.
<DanaG> What hardware do you have, by the way?
<leagris> DanaG, yes, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/376024?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 376024 in alsa-utils "alsa-utils missing asoundconf" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<DanaG> I've noticed that an emu10k1 sucks, but an hda-intel works fine, for example.
<DanaG> leagris: that's not a driver bug.
<leagris> DanaG, and the won't fix
<leagris> or this one with rattling https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/376024?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 376024 in alsa-utils "alsa-utils missing asoundconf" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<penguin42> leagris: You seem to be assuming that the cure to your problem is asoundconf
<leagris> Sorry was meant to pint to [Bug 445849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445849 in pulseaudio "Highpitched Rattling like Sound with 5.1 Surround Configuration on Karmic Koala" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445849
<DanaG> Might be good to put audio hardware info in the title.
<leagris> penguin42, I hav much precise control with alsa than with pulse
<thelsdj> looks like mountall was hanging on either my floppy/cdrom or external usb lines, will track down to see which it is
<penguin42> leagris: Possibly true - but if Pulse actually got it right and just worked for you then you wouldn't actually have a need for it would you?
<DanaG> My only remaining PulseAudio issue is this:
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<KB1JWQ> kushalone: Yeah, it's an SSD here that does most of it.
<DanaG> ... and that's a buggy piece of hardware that confuses even Windows.
<leagris> penguin42, I can't understand the use of a software blob and bloat over alsa which have plenty of all needed functions
 * BUGabundo slaps DanaG for pinging me pointeless
<DanaG> PA doesn't replace ALSA.
<DanaG> what ping?
 * yofel actually never got alsa to respect ouputting sound in different apps
<danopia> http://home.danopia.net/hdsent
<yofel> like vlc would block firefox and vice versa, with pulse it just works
<danopia> let's play spot-the-fail
<penguin42> leagris: PA seems to handle some stuff better than just Alsa; if you get a bunch of apps all using pa they can get their output to different outputs in a pretty neat way; now that's not something I do - but it was a common problem with Alsa that as soon as one thing used the audio everything else blocked
<flawed> yofel: sound multiplexer on the sound card makes life just so much easier ;-)
<timboy> +1 to 10.10 being mangy monkey
<DanaG> Another example of wrong blame: that resize lag in fglrx... yeah, it is worse there than anywhere else, but that doesn't make reading back VRAM contents to allocate a new window... not STUPID.
<thelsdj> so mountall just hangs waiting for a non existant /dev/sd* device? is that a bug or a feature?
<yofel> flawed: do that with a stupid internal intel HDA device -.-
<penguin42> thelsdj: Is it mentioned in your /etc/fstab ?
<DanaG> It sucks on nvidia, and on radeon, too.
<timboy> anyone else having issues with amdcccle not saving settings?
<flawed> yofel: true, true.
<leagris> penguin42, I guess it is an issue of card having hardware mixers or relying one software mixing
<thelsdj> penguin42: yes its in my fstab, but because i changed things around the device came up on a different name
<DanaG> handy hint: use /dev/disk/by-id paths
<penguin42> thelsdj: So edit the fstab so it uses a label or UUID, that way it doesn't matter if you change things around
<thelsdj> so still the question is, this is a feature? boot hangs if an entry in /etc/fstab is missing?
<leagris> I can't understand my sound setup work, and after next reboot Ot stop working and I can get back a correct setup
<Ian_Corne> on what kind of setup are all these packages being build?
<penguin42> leagris: Thing is Pulse isn't the 1st thing to try and do this; There was ESD that Pulse effectively replaced, and Jack and Phonon on KDE
<thelsdj> not saying it might not be a good feature, but not the way i expect things to work, so trying to make sure i understand the behavior
<penguin42> thelsdj: Generally if it's in fstab as something that's mount at boot then yeh hanging is reasonable
<JontheEchidna> Phonon isn't really comparable. It's just a common API for playing sound files, basically
<leagris> penguin42, I liked the ides of jack. That would have been a usefull default but it miss some application support
<JontheEchidna> Phonon doesn't have any software mixing capabilities, or the like
<JontheEchidna> though it can play things through pulse
<penguin42> thelsdj: I don't quite get mountall yet, but one of the problems is that with USB and firewire disks the discs might not apper for a few seconds
<DanaG> phonon is something like sdl or openal, isn't it?
<leagris> I even tryed the ubuntustudio variant and could not get it working properly
<flawed> penguin42: and I have the fear that it'll never be solved completely until it ends up in the kernel. ;-)
<penguin42> leagris: So I think Pulse has most of the features that Jack has and it's now getting there by default - hence the applications are using it
<JontheEchidna> DanaG: yeah, similar
<penguin42> flawed: Yeh, I've never quite figured out why it didn't land in the kernel - it's not THAT hard
<Lamo> http://www.kongregate.com/games/DarkRealmStudios/pandemic-2 Curious if anyone might have a moment to check out this flash game to see if they experience the same issues with flash i.e. flickering,wont register mouse clicks till ive pressed it at least 50 times.
<penguin42> flawed: Heck, I think there was an option for it
<DanaG> Part of is is that there's the policy of not putting floating-point math in the kernel.
<DanaG> And another part is that, if pulse crashes, you don't want it taking down the kernel.
<JontheEchidna> the idea was that if $preferred-auto-library at any point changed, that all that would need to be done was a new phonon backend, rather than porting every single application to the new audio library
<penguin42> DanaG: Don't need fp for most audio mixing
<leagris> penguin42, it appear pulse does not handle sound level properly. The sound loopback from my microphone is ok but as son as I record it, I get cracks and noises with my voice fahr behind
<thelsdj> penguin42: yeah, the behavior i would expect from an /etc/fstab entry of a usb disk without 'noauth' would be for it to mount when it shows up, but not hang boot
<DanaG> try adding "noauto"?
<leagris> The sound I hear from my microphone is clear if I enalbe output of microphone with Alsa (as PA doesnt show this option)
<DanaG> leagris: of course... that's not captured audio... it's hardware loopback.
<DanaG> try recording from bare alsa and playing back.
<DanaG> handy hint:
<DanaG> !info gamix
<penguin42> thelsdj: I don't think the fstab stuff is that smart, only put stuff in there that is needed at boot
<thelsdj> DanaG: yeah, how can i get best of both worlds? :) i want everything!
<ubottu> gamix (source: gamix): Graphical sound mixer for ALSA. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99.p14.debian1-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 38 kB, installed size 196 kB
<thelsdj> penguin42: agreed, but its annoying if i use it as external disk for file server or something to have to ssh in mount manually after boot
<DanaG> hmm, headless boxes can use usbmount for usb and firewire stuff.
<DanaG> !info usbmount
<ubottu> usbmount (source: usbmount): automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.19.1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 15 kB, installed size 120 kB
<thelsdj> i'll take a look at that, thanks, i mean in general this drive should almost always be there, but what if it dies?
<thelsdj> or i forget to turn it on?
<thelsdj> seems like hanging boot and having to use alt+sysrq+i to get shell is bad
<penguin42> thelsdj: The problem is if you let it automatically continue for any drive then all hell breaks lose if a server process starts up without a missing filesystem
<penguin42> thelsdj: Neither answer is pretty
<leagris> DanaG, thank for gamix. It look awesome
<thelsdj> yep, fstab needs a semiauto option, will look into usbmount though
 * penguin42 disappears for a while
<Oxymoron> penguin42, yofel: ""
<Oxymoron> InotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Oxymoron> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/oxymoron/.config/ibus/bus
<Oxymoron> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<Oxymoron> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<yofel> Oxymoron: I see that too sometimes here
<Oxymoron> yofel: That happens when I try DragonPLayer ... in command konsole
<Oxymoron> yofel: I got exact same error in Kaffeine ... wonder why xD
<Oxymoron> yofel: In Kaffeine also:
<Oxymoron> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<Oxymoron>   Extension:    133 (Uknown extension)
<Oxymoron>   Minor opcode: 19 (Unknown request)
<Oxymoron>   Resource id:  0x16a
<leagris> DanaG, gamix allowed me to fix broken sound. I uninstalled pulseaudio
<yofel> Oxymoron: hm, kaffeine just dumps some error to the console that it can't lock the kde icon cache, but that's all
<boredomist> visual effects don't seem to stick between sessions. I log in, set visual effects to "extra", and then I log in later, they are back to none.
<boredomist> suggestions?
<Oxymoron> yofel: I personally think it oculd be this:
<Oxymoron> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<Oxymoron> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<jherico> I just upgraded a machine from karmic to lucid via the update manager and its no longer booting properly in either the normal boot or the recovery console.  anyone want to take a crack at helping?
<Oxymoron> yofel: But I got one smart idea by Sarvatt in another channel :) Well he doesnt use KDE, but in terminal is it possible to show more debugging info when running app through there?
<Oxymoron> jherico: I got same problem, explain what does happen when you try to boot?
<jherico> when I boot normally it gives a message about 'mountall: unable to connec to plymouth' and then simply stops.  Using ctrl-alt-delete causes it to reboot after some disk activity.... if I boot in the recovery console the messages stop after it inintializes USB... again if I hit ctrl-alt-delete it does some disk activity and then prints out 'stopping all md devices' and reboots
<jherico> clearly the kernel is there, but its never giving me a shell or login screen
<yofel> jherico: does something happen if you press 's' ?
<jherico> one sec, I'll have to quit out of the mem test
<yofel> jherico: btw, do you see the boot splash on normal boot?
<jherico> characters I type are echoed to the console, but nothing else happens.  I do not see the boot splash screen on normal boot.  the last thing I see is the mountall message
<jherico> alt-f7 brings me to a blank screen, which will also echo characters, and alt-f1 will toggle me back to the main screen, but nothing else seems to happen
<yofel> hm, I had plymouth hanging on boot thanks to mountall, but there it (invisibly) prompted to either skip or debug a mount failure
<yofel> where pressing 'S' should skip it
<thelsdj> ok, so the trick is to set your usb filesystem noauto in /etc/fstab and identified by UUID, then install usbmount and make sure /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf has the filesystem allowed, then it _should_ mount asyncronously on boot
<thelsdj> now to fix samba... :(
<jherico> I think the plymouth error message is a red herring honestly since booting in recovery console should  bypass that to my knowledge
<yofel> jherico: not if what stops is mountall, it doesn't support posting the error on console with plymouth disabled (yet hopefully)
<Oxymoron> How to debug a KDE app anyone?
<yofel> jherico: but that error is one that we almost all have, you should get some other error
<yofel> jherico: do you have some network or usb filesystemm in your fstab?
<thelsdj> jherico: you should be able to use alt+sysrq+i to get a shell, but that will kill all the services that are starting
<thelsdj> yep, i had that problem, try disabling everything but required filesystems in /etc/fstab once you get a shell
<jherico> I don't believe so.  its a laptop and its only drive is the internal one.... I had another machine which refused to booth with an external usb drive attached and since the last dmesg message I see int he recovering console are usb related I even tried booting without the dock... but still nothing
<yofel> fore me it's moutnall not waiting for network to be up before mounting my nfs mounts
<penguin42> yofel: Sigh
<thelsdj> yeah, that sounds like a bug heh
<penguin42> mountall seems to be a real pain
<yofel> penguin42: it IS a real pain *-.-
<jherico> super.... I've killed my laptop
<penguin42> yofel: What I haven't figured out if it's mountall's fault, upstarts, the initramfs or whatever configures it all
<yofel> penguin42: dunno, there's a bug about that actually that's being worked on
<yofel> so they'll fix it in time for release hopefully
<Oxymoron> I think its something weird with fstab. For me I got some weird stuff with usb added to my fstab list and after I removed it the system started :P
<yofel> but it took me ages to figure out what was the problem
<jherico> lets see if I can fiddle with the bios and get it up
<yofel> boot with (working) plymouth: boot stops with a nfs failure prompt to skip or run a maintenance shell, boot without splash: boot stops without any message, boot with pylmouth purged: boot continues ignoring the errors
<thelsdj> jherico: do you know how to edit grub to remove the splash screen? also disable 'quiet' options, once you've done that you should be able to use alt+sysrq+i after it hangs to get a shell
<jherico> yeah, I was trying adding 'nosplash' to my boot options earlier... I'll try that in a sec
<thelsdj> jherico: 'e' to edit the grub entry, then 'e' to edit the kernel line, remove splash and quiet, then hit enter, i also hit 'd' on the 'quiet' line to delete it and then hit 'b' to boot
<jherico> hey... I have a prompt
<thelsdj> did you use the alt+sysrq+i to get it?
<jherico> yes
 * yofel makes a note that sysrq+i helps in this case...
<thelsdj> ok, so try typing 'mountall -v' if you think problem with mountall
<thelsdj> does it hang or error or just seem to exit cleanly?
<jherico> its doing a bunch of crap.... it appears to be entering the normal login screen
<thelsdj> huh, so worse comes to worse you just have to do this every time it boots :P
<jherico> hmmm.... could it be this 'usbdevfs' crap in my fstab?
<thelsdj> possibly
<thelsdj> try commenting it out and doing a normal boot
<Oxymoron> yofel: Debug kde app? :P
<yofel> Oxymoron: er... debug it like any other app?
<Oxymoron> yofel: dragon --debug doesnt work? xD
<yofel> if you want to debug the ibus error don't ask me, I don't even know what that is
<jherico> ok.... I'm still getting the error about plymouth, but booting then proceeds normally
 * thelsdj is still waiting for UPS to show up with $1800 worth of stuff from Newegg
<jherico> looks like that was it
<Oxymoron> yofel: No I want more info from dragonplayer except that error
<exalt> how can i install sound?
<thelsdj> sounds to me like mountall either needs to be less strict or the upgrade process needs a lot of work
<yofel> Oxymoron: no idea, I know vlc had a bunch of debug options, but I have no idea about dragonplayer, run dragon --help-all to see what you can use
<yofel> thelsdj: acutally if plymouth works you get a prompt where you can skip the not-mounting stuff or open a maintenance shell
<yofel> thelsdj: but if you disable splash the boot will just hang
<jherico> suboptimal
<yofel> thelsdj: if you don't want the boot to hand without splash you need to remove plymouth
<yofel> s/hand/hang/
<yofel> at least removing plymouth is a workaround for my nfs error here
<thelsdj> yeah and plymouth didn't work properly the first time i booted with the problem so that needs fixed too
<Oxymoron> yofel: I found --sync but it doesnt do wnything magic :D
<jimlovell777> I'm trying to test out gtkpod-aac iphone syncing but um I can't find the mountpoint in use...
<jherico> well thanks very much for the assist
<Zelozelos> zenker hi
<Zenker> zenker hi
<Zenker> clear
<Zenker> cls
<BALSAQ> just installed lucid and loving it!
<Gaming4JC> Thank goodness today's snapshot includes wvdial. I'm using it right now
<DASPRiD> Zenker,
<BALSAQ> much improved theme
<Gaming4JC> :D
<DASPRiD> /clear may work
<Gaming4JC> 10.4 is awesome
<Zenker> DASPRiD yes?
<BALSAQ> still wish it was "shinier" though
<BALSAQ> Gaming4JC, there is no 10.4 lol
<BALSAQ> there's a 10.04 being made right now
<Gaming4JC> I know.
<Gaming4JC> I got a daily snapshot just today
<Gaming4JC> :)
<DASPRiD> BALSAQ, sure, it comes in the 40th month of 2010 :)
<BALSAQ> DASPRiD, good one haha
<BALSAQ> thats like when someone asks me when my birthday i say july 32nd
<Gaming4JC> I'd like it if they moved the window buttons back to the right. It's sooo confusing lol
<Mohero> I'm on 9.16 :-)
<Mohero> :P
<BALSAQ> its supposed to make more room for the right side
<DASPRiD> Gaming4JC, you can do that yourself via gconf
<Gaming4JC> k
<BALSAQ> that way its on the same side as the tabs, on the left
<Zenker> Gaming4jC check out how-to-geeks site he shows a way to move them back :)
<exalt> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/evan/.gvfs
<exalt>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Gaming4JC> Zenker: Ok will do. Still why would they bother confusing everyone with the change. :P
<Zenker> u got me :)
<BALSAQ> i wish they would make a default shiny theme, still plain flat as always grrrrrrr
<Mohero> my opinion on the window buttons is, I like them, but I don't think changing it for the LTS is the right decision....
<DASPRiD> Gaming4JC, maybe they want to attract mac-guys ;>
<Gaming4JC> haha
<danopia> the amd64 queue is 16 hours long again D:
<yofel> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight, read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<Gaming4JC> Also, I seem to have lost sound in this version. o_O
<danopia> there's a *ton* of private source projects building atm
<BALSAQ> Gaming4JC, its to have the tabs on the same side of the page, makes it more accessible and more room to the right for more open windows
<Gaming4JC> Always worked before... hmmm (checks)
<Gaming4JC> BALSAQ: Ah ok.
<BALSAQ> if you have lots of windows open, the buttons and the tabs are easier to get to, all on the same side. i like it
<Zenker> no i DO like the tabs thing, makes a lot of sense 2 me we always have more horizontal space then vertical
<DASPRiD> maybe we should put the buttons to the center
<DASPRiD> perfect weight between win and mac ;)
<Zenker> rofl
<fabio333> what is "legacy " "ambiency" about  in gnome-terminal?
<yofel> DASPRiD: and the title to the left?
<danopia> yofel, yes
<yofel> lol
<DASPRiD> yofel, we can display that one on mouse over ;)
<danopia> wait, center the title too
<danopia> but split it in half
<DASPRiD> lol
<danopia> the buttons go between the two parts
<BALSAQ> i don't know why every default theme is always "flat" looking. shiny is good :)
<yofel> danopia: please not :D
<Mohero> I've seen how many people have gone up in arms about the buttons moving to the left, I'd hate to see what they'd do by moving them to the middle! :)
<Gaming4JC> eek!
<Mohero> can we do it "for a giggle" :-D
<Gaming4JC> lol.
<ZykoticK9> !controls > Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC, please see my private message
 * danopia almost wants to make a mockup of that
<Zenker> heehee, they should do it just to see
<BALSAQ> yall don't think the will stay like it is?
 * Gaming4JC can't view queries in Empathy? o_O
<BALSAQ> are there really more complaints than there are compliments?
<danopia> Building i386 build of linux 2.6.32-19.28 in ubuntu lucid RELEASE
<danopia> new kernel?
<Mohero> dunno, I don't mind it to be honest, the hardest part for me is moving from home (10.04) to work (9.10)
<ZykoticK9> !controls | Gaming4JC
<BALSAQ> oh if you install google-chrome browser, the buttons are on the right by default, chrome doesn't change
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<Zenker> put the close button on top left, minimize on top right, maximize on bottom left rofl
<Gaming4JC> thanks.
<BALSAQ> chrome doesn't even integrate your theme
<DASPRiD> Zenker, please do ;)
<danopia> title in the bottom right
<Mohero> Zenker: I like that
<Mohero> would be entertaining
<Zenker> would be different for sure ;)
<Mohero> how about putting an option in the theme file, so each theme can choose where to put the buttons (I think KDE does (did) this)
<penguin42> Mohero: There's a bug report open for that, someone has written some code for it
<Zenker> mohero that is one of the suggestions on the site
<Mohero> would stop the riff-raff from comlpaining quite so much
<fabio333> use emerald for that....
<danopia> xfce had a GUI dialog where you cuold reorganize the whole titlebar
<Mohero> cool
<danopia> like 2 years ago
<erik__> Hi. Im experiencing total system freeze occationally. is there any log or something I could check to see whats causing it?
<danopia> gnome doesn't [yet]
<Mohero> danopia: I remember that.
<Mohero> anywa
<fabio333> metacity indeed does that
<Mohero> I think I went to bed an hour ago....
<Mohero> nn
<erik__> like, my screen freezes and doesnt respond to anything, and I need to do a hard restart.
 * danopia is homealone and spending his free time listening to loud mozart music
<fabio333> <Mohero> : gconf-editor ---> metacity --> general ---> button-layout
<BALSAQ> loud mozart, thats about as funny as bumpin country with amp and subs lol
<danopia> metacity is under apps btw
<danopia> <fabio333> metacity indeed does that
<DASPRiD> btw, i hope that we don't get gnome-shell before they implemented wobbly windows ;)
<danopia> not what i was takling about
<danopia> i mean a GUI that people can easily use
<fabio333> !mondo | me
<erik__> anyone? what log should i check to figure out why my system freezes?
<DASPRiD> erik__, if it really freezes there may be no log entry at all
<DASPRiD> but check the kernel log
<Gaming4JC> I'm loving the whole thing, now just for a few bugs. :)
<danopia> yay i have a menu to the left of my titlebar
<danopia> thanks Mohero/fabio333
 * danopia added a spacer too
<Oxymoron> yofel: Interesting, ibus wasnt even installed and its a new framework for dbus ... I havent restarted xserver yet, but soon and then we will see if it could maybe work :)
<danopia> hey a cehckbox for the numlock light on my keyboard :P
<danopia> realtime conf editors ftw
 * penguin42 gets quite a few moans about ibus
<_1x2_> help for amarok
<_1x2_> after the update to the beta and final crash and tried to install new and do not want.
<erik___> im back. it just did it again.
<erik___> all off a sudden my screen freezes and i cant do anything.
<erik___> cant find anything in the kernel log
<penguin42> erik__: What is your hardware? Does ctrl-alt-f1 work? Does capslock work? Does the machine ping?
<erik___> its an acer aspire one netbook.
<erik___> intel n450 cpu. atheros wlan.
<Oxymoron> yofel: I ll be damn, I installed ibus restarted xserver and then it worked :D
<erik___> will try cntrl alt f1 next time it happens. caps lock doesnt work, it doesnt ping.
<yofel> Oxymoron: now that you mention it, I have ibus installed here...
<erik___> I think it might have something to do with my wlan. my network seems to disconnect just before it happens sometimes.
<erik___> but im not sure
<yofel> Oxymoron: do you have ibus-qt4 installed?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes, but ibus-qt4 was installed but not ibus :D
<yofel> hm, ubuntu-desktop recommends ibus but not kubuntu-desktop (it only recommends ibus-qt4)
<markit> kubuntu 10.04 daily build, can't install in a 2 x 500 gb computer, at the "partition" stage shows no hd device, is it a known bug that will be fixed really soon? :)
<yofel> Oxymoron: can you ask in #kubuntu-devel if that's a bug?
<Gaming4JC> waittt a minute... Where's GIMP?
<yofel> Gaming4JC: in the repos, not on the live disk
<penguin42> markit: That should work; although I've heard someone else have problems without seeing the disks
<Sarvatt> its a few clicks away in your package manager
<Gaming4JC> I have dial-up, it'd take forever to download it. :P
<Gaming4JC> oh well.
<markit> penguin42: wondering if the problem is having 2 h
<penguin42> Gaming4JC: USB stick and a friend with a fast connection!
<markit> hd
<penguin42> markit: Shouldn't be - are they connected to a fairly normal motherboard/controller?
<Gaming4JC> penguin42: True. That's what I used to get this live cd. :D
<erik___> http://pastebin.com/Gt5mr0u7 found that in daemon.log the time matches when my system froze (i know cause i was away, and saw the frozen time when i got back)
<erik___> anyone able to tell me what it means? (:
<Gaming4JC> They still need to make an easier method to download all packages and dependencies on Windows. Otherwise you have to "hunt'em down" on pacakges.ubuntu.com. :)
<markit> penguin42: I've disabled the "raid" (embedded bios) controller, and set as AHDI or whatever is called, so is "normal but advanced"
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes, I posted in kde-devel and kubuntu.devel
<penguin42> markit: From a livecd can you do a dmesg and get the result to a pastebin?
<markit> in any case, fdisk  -l shows them (even if in reverse order ... /dev/sdb and then sda)
<yofel> Oxymoron: I doubt there's something kde can do about that, rather kubuntu should install ibus by default
<markit> penguin42: sure, hold on
<markit> mm konversation is not in the live :(
<Berzerker> I keep getting this error in conky
<Berzerker> sh: /home/andrew/scripts/cpu_mhz: not found
<t3chkommie_> greatings everyone.
<Berzerker> even though there's a script in ~/scripts/ called cpu_mhz
<Berzerker> it's definitely there
<t3chkommie_> wondering how i report small bugs?
<penguin42> Berzerker: At the top of that script does it have a #!/a/scripting/alanguage ?
<Berzerker> ah
<Berzerker> forgot to change it
<Berzerker> thanks
<penguin42> np - that error always gets people
<Berzerker> now I'm getting a random error with a music script
<Berzerker> is MPD something specific? or is that a general music player
<t3chkommie_> anyone know why the beta only lets me use 2 desktops?
<penguin42> t3chkommie_: Can have as many as you like
 * penguin42 has 9
<t3chkommie_> i try to set it to 4 (for the cube) and it keeps resetting to 2
<danopia> mpd is a music player that only plays music, it has no interface, you use other programs to manage it
<fabio333> t3chkommie_>: yes it's a bug, i know a round about
<markit2> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/qRKY2Qtv
<fabio333> use the applet on the panel to set 4 desktop :) your cube will show up
<t3chkommie_> ok
<t3chkommie_> tada!
<t3chkommie_> genius, i hope one day to be as smart as you guys!
<fabio333> i suppose there is something wrong with compiz
<erik___> is it safe to disable avahi-daemon? think that might be what causes my system to freeze
<penguin42> markit2: Odd, because that can see both drives
<Gaming4JC> Does anyone know if there's a Bug in Gwibber with Digg accounts? Like I entered my information but I cannot even click on the new Digg icon? ...
<markit> penguin42: exactly.. the installer scans the available driver, takes some time, but the "next" window is empty, nor "add..." or whatever works
<markit> maybe because you have fist to select the device, and you do't have one listed
<markit> btw, I'm booting from a usb pendrive, just in case...
<penguin42> markit2: Now neither drive has a partition table at all according to that, but that shouldn't confuse it too much - can you cat /proc/partitions ?
<t3chkommie_> another thing... i cant seem to find "3d windows" in compiz. is that another bug?
<markit2> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/H2YtMjzc
<penguin42> markit: I remember there was someone having problems installing from USB thumb but that was complaining about not finding his CD
<penguin42> markit: OK, that looks good - look, what I'd do is take a copy of those files somewhere safe; manually create a partition table on sda using fdisk and try again; either way report a bug
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-01
<markit> penguin42: well, there is a bug even if works as you suggested, no? shoudl work even with empty drivers
<penguin42> markit: Agreed
<penguin42> markit: Run ubuntu-bug ubiquity to report it as is, and then if that fdisk fixes it then add a comment to the bug
<markit> penguin42: do you have to be registered as "ubuntu user" somewhere to file a bug?
<penguin42> markit: You need to register an account on launchpad.net
<markit> ok, I've created a partition in /dev/sda, but the problem is the same
<penguin42> markit: OK, only suggestion I've got then is to try the alternate CD - it's obviously an installer bug not a kernel bug
<markit> (btw, I'm using kubuntu amd64)
<markit> penguin42: alternate does have a different installer?
<penguin42> markit: Yeh, it's a text mode installer
<markit> urgh, so we have an installer for gnome, one for kde, and both use the same textmode installer?
<markit> at least the installer should be "desktop environment" independant, OMHO
<markit> but probably is not easy :)
<penguin42> markit: I've not tried a kubuntu install disk so I don't know; the 'ubuntu' install disk has a gui installer; the 'alternate' disk has a text based installer that's much more flexible
<arabica> does it matter?
<penguin42> what?
<arabica> installation by cli or gui
<markit> penguin42: I've disconnected sdb, left sda1 and now does never reach the step when shoudl list devices/partitions
<markit> the mouse cursor just runs forever
<penguin42> arabica: The installer on the alternate disks (which is text based) has been around a lot longer, has more features and stuff and generally seems to break less
<markit> I'm going to install a ltsp server for a school... do you think is a suicide use 10.04?
<markit> hate have to upgrade in a month's time
<penguin42> yes
<markit> :)
<arabica> this is like in debian i think
<arabica> you cant go back
<arabica> you got a one-way ticket
<markit> arabica: I've not yet installed 10.04
<arabica> me either
<arabica> i just come here and listen people's moans
<arabica> listen to
<markit> ok, that's enough for today, sleep time :) 1.30am here
<markit> penguin42: thanks for the help, bye
<alexalex> hi
<alexalex> I have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9057327
<alexalex> and also have no idea how to change uin to 1001
<alexalex> removed plymouth to no effect tho
<alexalex> can any1 help?
<penguin42> alexalex: So 9.10 works OK?
<alexalex> no i dont have it anymore
<alexalex> writing from a netbook
<alexalex> trying to figure how to create a new user atm
<penguin42> from a command line? useradd
<Berzerker> can anyone recommend a decent screenshot taking program?
<Chipaca> Berzerker: I have heard both great and terrible things of shutter
<yofel> doesn't gnome have a decent one?
<Berzerker> I want to take an area screenshot
<alexalex> ok new user didnt help
<Berzerker> ah
<Berzerker> yofel: it does. thanks
<alexalex> same reloading of gdm
<penguin42> alexalex: What graphics card?
<SalmonSam> Berzerker, shutter
<alexalex> might it be an issue if I have low free space? card is intel
 * yofel likes ksnapshot, but that's KDE
<penguin42> alexalex: Hmm Intels normally don't have too bad a crashing problem for X on simple stuff at least
<penguin42> alexalex: so if you are logged in on a command line just try startx
<alexalex> I know I had it all good since alpha1
<Berzerker> Gnome-screenshot works great
<Berzerker> yofel: thanks
<alexalex> didnt work
<penguin42> Berzerker: Pressing the print screen button does that
<Berzerker> penguin42: yeah but it just takes a whole monitor screenshot, I just wanted a specific area
<penguin42> ah ok
<alexalex> Berzerker: use gimp to cut what u need
<alexalex> or try combinations like alt+prntscrn it should do a window
<Berzerker> alexalex: taking an area picture (gnome-screenshot does this) is SO much easier
<Berzerker> alexalex: Applications > Accessories > Take a screenshot
<alexalex> ok yeah if u have X working thats right ;(
<alexalex> penguin42: so any ideas?
<alexalex> whats that 1001 thing?
<penguin42> what 1001 thing?
<alexalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/494394
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494394 in gdm "Cannot login with gdm after upgrading to lucid" [Low,New]
<alexalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/494394/comments/1 in fact
<penguin42> alexalex: What is your uid?
<yofel> penguin42: I guess he means UID=1001 with new user
<SalmonSam> Berzerker, I would highly suggest shutter , it lets you take screenshots via selection , window , full screen and lets you edit them with a simple editing tool all in one application
<alexalex> no idea
<alexalex> howd I find out?
<penguin42> alexalex: id
<alexalex> 1000
<SalmonSam> you can also upload them to imageshack in 2 clicks
<penguin42> alexalex: So I don't think you have the same problem as the other guy
<penguin42> alexalex: He seemed to have a problem with a uid that was much lower than the range ubuntu uses for normal users
<alexalex> ok so where do I look next?
<alexalex> besides karmic ;(
<penguin42> alexalex: Anyway, just remind me again, at what stage exactly does it die? And are you a gnome or kde user?
<alexalex> gnome
<alexalex> gdm loaded with no graphics btw
<penguin42> no graphics?
<alexalex> I mean not themed
<penguin42> at all?
<alexalex> like gtk2.0 or what is it
<penguin42> hmm that can't be a conincidence
<alexalex> gtk theme was reset
<alexalex> and btw it also whined about power manager defaults
<penguin42> when did you do this upgrade exactly?
<alexalex> so I removed pm
<alexalex> so I enter pw in gdm and it thinks for a while then restarts
<penguin42> was this an upgrade or a fresh install? And if it was an upgrade when did you do it?
<alexalex> im on lucid since alpha1
<alexalex> was a fresh install
<alexalex> updated with aptitude today
<penguin42> ahhh - so it was fine and just broke today?
<alexalex> yep
<penguin42> ahhhh - see title
<penguin42> I bet you're seeing a problem with the gnome 2.30 packages that are just going in
<alexalex> well it happened like 8 hours ago
<penguin42> that message has been there for about a day or two
<alexalex> shit
<alexalex>  :(
<maco> alexalex: langauge
<alexalex> lol
<cef> I heard there was an issue with apt randomly crashing at some point. anyone got any pointers? has this been fixed?
<alexalex> well thanks, how long do I wait now?
<penguin42> alexalex: Somehow I would have thought someone would have organised the system so a major update like that went out in one go; it doesn't sound like Rocket science
<alexalex> yeah me2, opensource sux lol
<alexalex> and I hope maco is a bot :)
<yofel> alexalex: maco's not a bot
<alexalex> oops
<alexalex> then I hope hes a dude
<yofel> alexalex: and such things just happen on devel releases, the packages that get uploaded get into the repos as soon as they're built
<penguin42> alexalex: so my guess is either you try doing an update again and hope what ever broke got fixed, or you go hunt what failed
<maco> alexalex: you're 0 for 2
<yofel> if they depend on things that aren't built yet it will break
<alexalex> anyway, 1-2 days doesnt sound right
<penguin42> yofel: Sounds like there needs to be a build/release/order dependency there
<alexalex> I mean is there an end to this process that is to be seen?
<yofel> alexalex: well, some things fail, and also we got a bunch of other packages uploaded at the same time too (like KDE 4.4.2)
<penguin42> alexalex: You could grab a beta1 iso and take all the gnome/gtk packages back to the version on that
<yofel> penguin42: well, the dependency system will make sure the dependencies are right, and might remove necessary stuff if it's the only way to update other things
<alexalex> maco: sorry, dear, didnt mean to offend your cute ears
<maco> gnome 2.30 is a LOT of packages. it takes us at least 3 days to package kde releases, and i'm pretty sure gnome involves more source packages
<maco> alexalex: please dont be patronising
<yofel> alexalex: did it remove ubuntu-desktop?
<yofel> and maco's right there
<penguin42> yofel: But if the system is stupid enough to auto release things that it hasn't built the dependencies for then surely the build process should prioritise dependencies
<alexalex> yeah Im in the process but 60kbps doesnt get u there in time, 1hr to go :(
<alexalex> no idea about desktop, how do I check?
<alexalex> and what about patronizing? its the internets, dont be so serious
<yofel> penguin42: well, not really, it prioritises build dependencies but not run-time deps, otherwise things get build in the order they're uploaded
<penguin42> alexalex: This channel seems to be somewhat heavy about language; sorry that's the way it is
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh I'm saying that needs fixing
<alexalex> okok Ill behave
<yofel> not this channel really, all ubuntu channels need to abide to the coc
<maco> alexalex: guidelines are in /topic if you're curious
<alexalex> maco: no Im not, but thanks :)
<alexalex> maco: or is your photo there just to make it all worthwhile?
<yofel> penguin42: maybe, but it can be too that a package just fails to build and pulls down the rest if it's missing
<yofel> penguin42: happens too if amd64 packages are out but -common packages aren't yet built on i386
<penguin42> yofel: And I'm saying if a dependent package fails to build then it should stop the rest uploading
<alexalex> I wish there was a popup informing of a large update, got 2 homeworks due in 5 hrs :(
<elky> alexalex, we have guidelines. Please abide by them.
<yofel> penguin42: ok, that might need improvement, dunno if there's a bug against soyuz about  that
<penguin42> soyuz?
<yofel> penguin42: that's the code name of the launchpads package management system
<yofel> s/the//
<penguin42> ah ok
<yofel> builders, archive, ppas, ...
<penguin42> yofel: It doesn't seem reasonable for anything to automatically put a detectably broken package into the repo unless someone forces it
<crimsun> that's precisely the issue; it isn't automatically detectable
<penguin42> crimsun: Explain?  If it has a dependency on something that's not in the repo?
<yofel> 'detectably broken' is hard to say. Take the case with -common packages. The amd64 package will build just fine, but it would have to test-install them to detect that the i386 packages didn't yet build
<alexalex> Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. Some examples of touchy subjects are war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide.
<alexalex> did u mean that?
<penguin42> yofel: I don't see why a test install is needed, everything is in the control files
<alexalex> never seen a female that would be touched by gender talk near a PC but ok :)
<penguin42> yofel: It's just it's pretty useless us putting a comment in our /title when only a fraction of the beta testers come here - we shouldn't have to do it
<penguin42> (unless something accidentally got broken - and that's OK)
<crimsun> how are you supposed to detect that said package actually installs when it's on a completely different arch?
<penguin42> crimsun: I'm not suggesting detecting installability - just that it's dependencies are met by things in the repo
<alexalex> so is there a way to get an estimate of the time it will take for 2.30 to be uploaded?
<crimsun> neither piuparts nor autopkg-test are run after build
<alexalex> I have an ntfs system behind that is broken so Im not that free to reinstall
<crimsun> penguin42: that requires hard-coding versioned depends, which may not be the correct thing.
<Gran_Ger> HI there! Do you know if the released version of Ubuntu 10.04 will can read and write the home partition at live mode?
<yofel> penguin42: it's the job of apt/dpkg to do that, but neither apt nor dpkg will know how a  stable system is supposed to look like
<penguin42> crimsun: Sorry, I don't understand that - I'm only talking about using the same dependency info that is already there
<yofel> penguin42: that's why dist-upgrade is to be used with caution
<crimsun> penguin42: the only dependency info that's used comes from the control file
<penguin42> crimsun: And that's all I'm talking about using
<crimsun> penguin42: ...and adding versioned-dependencies isn't the right way to go every time.
<penguin42> crimsun: Can you explain what you mean here by versioned-dependencies?
<penguin42> you just mean normal dependencies with minimum versions?
<crimsun> penguin42: correct
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, I'm just saying rely on the places where that's already there - I'm not talking about adding anything
<penguin42> or are you saying that won't protect against breakage usefully?
<maco> alexalex: what do you mean "a female that would be touched by gender talk near a pc"?
<alexalex> maco: I cant answer you - if I did, Id break the passage from the coc that I cited :)
<penguin42> crimsun: All I'm saying is that if there is a package that is built and already has a dependency on another package that isn't uploaded, hold off uploading it until the other one has
<crimsun> penguin42: I don't have sufficient info to say the latter definitively
<crimsun> penguin42: does the last "uploading" refer to uploading or building?
<crimsun> because there is no reason to block uploads
<maco> crimsun: i think penguin42 means dont move it from the buildd to the repo til its dependency is satisfiable
<yofel> hm, blocking the moving of built packages from launchpad to the archive...
<penguin42> crimsun: Building is already sorted with build-dependencies
<alexalex> I agree with penguin, even ff3.7 works here and ubuntu is now broken :(
<yofel> that might be unexpectedly complicated tough if you need to check that for every binary package...
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, take a step back - what caused you to but the 'packages are in-flux' message in - what are the breakage cases you are worried about and alex possibly hit?
<penguin42> (of course alexalex could have just hit some random other problem that's nothing to do with this)
<BUGabundo> nighty night guys. see you tomorrow
<alexalex> well digging that way gdm was definitely among the updated packages
<thiebaude> tc BUGabundo
<thiebaude> :)
<alexalex> I guess I can check the version of other ones if u show me how
<yofel> well, like my case here, If I want to update libgtk2.0-bin it wants to remove 46 packages (eog, brasero, ...)
<yofel> oh wait
<yofel> that's even more complicated (reverse-depends)
<crimsun> penguin42: there have been several instances over the past few days where using dist-upgrade will forcibly remove rather important parts of the GNOME desktop, causing someone to utter alarm bells when s/he logs out and back in
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, why - what is it about the packaging that causes that?
<crimsun> there have also been packaging bugs that contributed to it
<penguin42> yofel: OK, so you put an upload rule in 'packages don't get uploaded if they stop ubuntu-desktop being installable'
<crimsun> penguin42: that's kinda bad. How are you going to do that for the buildd chroots?
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, packaging bugs are fine - they happen any time and it's OK to hit those during beta; but it's more ordering in big updates I'm saying sounds fixable
<penguin42> can you explain why that breaks buildd chroots?
<yofel> penguin42: well, like in the gtk case: it's not that the dependencies aren't fulfilled, they are, but eog etc. depend on an older version of libgtk and first need to be rebuilt so you can update libgtk, but you'll only know what to rebuild once libgtk is built and published
<yofel> hm...
<penguin42> hmm
<crimsun> penguin42: chroots need to have access to the latest built packages regardless whether they're published publicly and/or break ubuntu-desktop
<yofel> now I'm confused myself
<yofel> oh, crimsuns right there, which is actually the main  issue here I guess
<penguin42> yofel: Are you sure they're dependent on older ones - stuff should move forward
<yofel> penguin42: I think I was wrong there
<penguin42> crimsun: OK; I'm only really worried about what gets published in the indexes that apt picks up
<alexalex> u guys might like this one: Methodology is like sex. It is better demonstrated than discussed, though often better anticipated than experienced
<alexalex> so what are the implications?
<yofel> penguin42: but happens in other cases sometimes (I remember libboost to be one of them)
<SalmonSam> where has irc gone from empathy in ubuntu 10.04?
<crimsun> alexalex: see -offtopic?
<maco> could piuparts figure in here somewhere?
<maco> or just gratuitous checking of rdepends?
<crimsun> maco: of course; I stated as much sixteen minutes ago
<maco> crimsun: sorry my irc client was freaking out at that time
<yofel> penguin42: the builders and we use the same indexes
<yofel> penguin42: as the buildds just fetch the packages they need with apt
<alexalex> crimsun: its not offtopic, I just asked for some methodology to be demonstrated here by telling me how long do I wait for a working 2.30 :)
<crimsun> it's just that there's lag between the buildd indices and the ones that we hit :-)
<yofel> alexalex: as you might have guessed from our discussion we have absolutely no idea
<maco> alexalex: til apt-get dist-upgrade stops asking to do silly things
<penguin42> crimsun: I'm just saying let the indices slip then until they're in a sane state
<maco> alexalex: just check daily or twice daily or whatever and once it seems sane, go ahead
<maco> thats how the rest of us do it....
<yofel> penguin42: and when are the buildds then supposed to link stuff against the newer packages if they don't get them?
<crimsun> penguin42: what's the line in the sand; installability of foo-desktop?
<penguin42> crimsun: I'm good with that - or a list of similar canary packages
<penguin42> yofel: I'm saying let the buildd use the latest indices, just don't release broken indicies
<alexalex> maco: I didnt use dist, I installed fresh alpha1 like last fall or smth, and yesterday it didnt ask anything silly, just plain update
<penguin42> crimsun: The set of canaries for an alpha/beta would be pretty small, but probably stronger for release
<maco> alexalex: it didnt say it was going to remove any packages during the upgrade?
<penguin42> alexalex: Try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  it might sort enough out for you
<elky> alexalex, really, stop being an ass. sex jokes /are/ offtopic for support channels.
<yofel> penguin42: the buildds use exactly the same indices as everyone else, we don't have seperate ones for them, that would be unecessary waste of admin time
<penguin42> yofel: Bzzt - no admin time, I'm talking scriptable; just version the indices (if they aren't already?!)
<alexalex> maco: well its straightforward to check altho Im almost sure it didnt
<yofel> penguin42: version them??? as in a  new version once a package is built or what?
<alexalex> elky: now that was really timely, right after maco started to take me seriously :)
<penguin42> yofel: As in check the indices into a git/bzr/whatever whenever they get updated, let buildd use the latest but only release the one to the outside world if it meets the check
<elky> alexalex you don't get any further warnings.
<yofel> penguin42: that seems quite complicated to me right now as you need to take every architecture and even architecture-independent dependencies into account
<xfact> Hello everyone and good morning (IST)
<penguin42> yofel: Each architectures index is separate isn't it?
<xfact> I have one question
<penguin42> xfact: Ask it
<xfact> That is: Is the boot problem after running some update is still happening?
<yofel> penguin42: well, but architecture independent packages that are used by all architectures are built on i386
<penguin42> xfact: There was a problem a few weeks ago like that which has got fixed, but there are many problems
<xfact> Because  it's very important for me to upgrade to Lucid, but last time for that boot corruption I had to came back in Karmic
<yofel> penguin42: like documentation packages, you don't need seperate ones  for i386, arme, ...
<penguin42> yofel: OK, it's OK to put the debs in the pool, but as long as the index for 386 doesn't get updated until the 386 set of packages is installable that's fine
<yofel> penguin42: ok, and how do you take into account the fact that some amd64 packages depend on a i386 package?
<xfact> All minor problems can be handled, except some major problems which makes Lucid inaccessible
<penguin42> yofel: You just don't release the new amd64 index until you can satisfy the canary rule on the amd64 index byitself
<penguin42> xfact: You may still hit major problems with lucid, it's still a beta, some things are still changing
<alexalex> Ill have beta1 iso in 20 mins, can I downgrade the packages with it without formatting the file system?
<xfact> penguin42, Ok thanks for your suggestions/warning
<penguin42> alexalex: Probably if you push it a bit
<xfact> see you soon after (possibly) upgrade
<xfact> Bye
<yofel> penguin42: well, feel free to file a whishlist bug against launchpad for this, but I think they have more important stuff to fix right now
<penguin42> yofel: Wishlists never happen
<alexalex> penguin42: that sounds sexist :) well in which direction do I push it? like removing repos, leaving only the cd?
<penguin42> alexalex: the cd is safest I'd say
<danopia> HAHAAHAH i knew my upgrade wuold epically fail!
<danopia> this is almost pictureworthy
<danopia> brb
<alexalex> danopia: :) feel for ya
<danopia> alexalex, i abcked upt the wubi disk iamge first
<danopia> backed up*
<alexalex> penguin42: what do I write to apt to upgrade then?
<penguin42> yofel: Actually my nearly oldest launchpad wishlist bug is close to 5 years old :-)  Admittedly not very important
<danopia> yofel, the one thing i forgot was that i'm using a messed up wubi where GRUb can only read the original kernel/initrd
<alexalex> penguin42: Im sorry I missed your msg if u answered, there was smth like pin or whatever to choose the version, but theremust be an easier way to downgrade to specific repo version right>
<danopia> so i'm booting the 10.04 system with the 9.10 kernel
<elky> alexalex, plan to behave like an adult now, rather than baiting like a troll?
<penguin42> alexalex: I'd add the cdrom to the sources.list (there should be a commented out example) and then just try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and see what happens
<crimsun> does anyone have a ThinkPad using AD1981 HDA? Please ping me; I have a tentative patch for jack sensing.
<alexalex> elky: are you serious? weve already settled this stuff when you came 20 mins later reminding me about that. Im sensitive too, what if Im gonna cry?
<alexalex> penguin42: thx
<elky> alexalex, yes, I am serious. Prefixing everything with "that's sexist" to bait people is really stupid
<alexalex> are you saying you are discriminating against stupid people? like it interfered with the communication
 * maco headdesks
<penguin42> heck, according to launchpad there aren't any bugs filed against it
<penguin42> ah, they're all against 'launchpad-project'
<Gaming4JC> Hmm is it a bug in "Take Screenshot" that won't let me save as ".jpg"? When I name the file "screenshot.jpg" it is a corrupt ".png" still.
<penguin42> well it should never be a corrupt anything
<penguin42> if it's corrupt it's a bug; are you sure it's not actually a jpeg named .png somehow?
<penguin42> (or the other way)
<Gaming4JC> Well, if I save it as ".png" it works as a proper png. It's just a png not properly named.
<Gaming4JC> I think it should at least give a prompt saying "cannot save as .jpg"
<Gaming4JC> Since it only saves as .png anyway
<penguin42> Gaming4JC: It just saved it a sa jpeg for me by naming it screenshot.jpg
<Gaming4JC> penguin42: Interesting... I'll run it from terminal to see what's gone wrong
<DanaG> hmm, if I want to usb-cd boot, and yet have data "persist", how do I do that?
 * penguin42 notes somewhat off topic that the meshlab package is excellent
<DanaG> Just making a casper-rw volume didn't work.
<Gaming4JC> penguin42: Still not working for me, but nothing from terminal readout either. :s Eye of Gnome Says "Error interpreting JPEG file (Not a JPEG).
<penguin42> Gaming4JC: Curious
<penguin42> Gaming4JC: Woah - actually
<Gaming4JC> ?
<penguin42> Gaming4JC: I was wrong, it's still a png file
<Gaming4JC> penguin42: Ah, it's not just me! :)
<penguin42> Gaming4JC: File it as a bug, however I would point out that you're expecting it to change format based on the filename - I know somethings do that, but it never said it did!
<Gaming4JC> penguin42: I thought it did on an older version of ubuntu... though maybe I never noticed. I open all my files with GIMP and now that's gone. :P
 * Gaming4JC goes to file a bug...
<penguin42> Gaming4JC: There's nothing stopping you bringing the GIMP out of the repository when you need him
<Gaming4JC> true 'nough.
<Gaming4JC> just he's kinda bloaty in file size ...
<Gaming4JC> Any way we could tell Connical to sell DVDs of the online repo? :D
<Gaming4JC> That'd save loadssss of downloading, especially in network installs.
<maco> Gaming4JC: there are vendors who do so
<Gaming4JC> maco: I saw some like LinuxCD, but they are insanely old.
<Gaming4JC> maco: Any idea of some updated ones that would support Lucid?
<maco> Gaming4JC: lucid? no, not til it's released. during devel the repos are too much of a moving target
<IdleOne> I believe system76 sells cd/dvds
<maco> i'd expect them to pop up online not long after release though
<FFForever> how can I reverse scp a file?
<FFForever> also is there any web designers/developers in here?
<Gaming4JC> Ok, yah I understand this is still in development - but the site I'm talking about still hasn't gotten Karmic. :P
<Gaming4JC> So I hope they get some newer stuff...
<IdleOne> Gaming4JC: sounds like a site issue
<FFForever> anyone know what would cause firefox to render localhost differently then another domain? (same exact code/images/css/js/etc)
<DanaG> FFForever: reverse scp? scp is pretty easy: scp <source file> <dest file>
<DanaG> where it can be scp localfile server:/path
<DanaG> or scp server:/path localfile
<Gaming4JC> IdleOne: probably right, I'll check out system76. :)
<FFForever> DanaG, thanks
<shiznebit> does anyone know why skype can't use my webcams microphone on beta1 ?
<FFForever> DanaG, any idea about my rendering issue?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<FFForever> DanaG, how can I reinstall firefox?
<FFForever> I also tried disabling all of my plugins no dice =\
<DanaG> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21747/
<DanaG> argh
<danopia> 15 PPA i386 builders are free
<danopia> can't they give those some of hte packages from the 4 main i386 builders?
<danopia> they have a 1000-build queue :P
<danopia> 3 mail*
<danopia> main8
<NinoScript> Hello!
<danopia> hi
<NinoScript> Today I downloaded an update, and a special driver I had loaded for my multitouch trackpad became unloaded!
<NinoScript> I checked this file: "/lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics.rules" and it changed :S, I loaded this driver with this line: 'ENV{x11_driver}="multitouch"'
<NinoScript> do you know where should I put that line now?
<yofel> NinoScript: I'm not sure how udev loading works, but maybe try to put it into a seperate 67-<something>.rules file?
<NinoScript> yofel, Ok, I'll try that… but that <something> should be a specific something? or just anything that I want to name it?
<yofel> I think you can name it as you want, the number is to make sure it get's loaded at the right time (in this case after 66-xorg-synaptics.rules)
<Gaming4JC> Where should I report a website not loading properly in Firefox? Help>>Report Bug? ...
<yofel> Gaming4JC: it does load in another browser?
<Gaming4JC> Because "Compose Mail" In Yahoo Mail is totally unusable. :P
<Gaming4JC> yofel: Yes.
<yofel> Gaming4JC: ok, then yes, use Help>Report Bug in Firefox
<Gaming4JC> yofel: And it worked in 3.5. Ok thanks.
<dodddummy> how do you enable an account?  i added one but it tells me it's disabled and when i click enable and go through that set of dialogs the account is still disabled.
<etzerd> yofel: what's new?
<glaucous> hi.  I just upgraded without seeing this topic (I came here to see what's up).  will I have to reinstall lucid?
<yofel> etzerd: not much right now, need to go to bed finally.
<dodddummy> i figured it out!  it's impossible to add a new user via the Users and Groups gui.
<glaucous> this sucks :(
<robert__> my screen flickers every few minutes
<robert__> is this bad? can the screen break?
<nishanth> can someone help me install GDL ?
<nishanth> hello someone here?
<robert__> is this bad? can the screen break?
<Dr_Willis> Whats gdl?
<nishanth> gnudatalanguage
<Dr_Willis> is it in the repos? or what exactly?
<nishanth> well it is a linux alternative for IDL
<Dr_Willis> means very little to me. :)
<nishanth> it is a programming language used in astronomy and physics
<nishanth> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/gnudatalanguage/download
<Dr_Willis> so... is it in the repos? or what exactly? what have you done to even find this for linux?
<Dr_Willis> !find gnutdatalanguage
<ubottu> Package/file gnutdatalanguage does not exist in lucid
<nishanth> maybe this link will be helpful
<Dr_Willis> If its in the repos - you use the package manager tools to install it.
<nishanth> how do i do it?
<nishanth> the package manager gives me this error
<Dr_Willis> fire up the package manager.. search for  gnudatalanguage, click instal normally...
<nishanth> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libhdf5-serial-1.8.3|libhdf5-1.8.3
<Dr_Willis> now we are getting to the actual problem...
<nishanth> oh it is the package installer not manager
<Dr_Willis> could be the packages are getting rebuilt and are out of sync,  update the package listing, upgrade the system, try again.
<Dr_Willis> installer/manager - basically the same thing..
<nishanth> try what again
<nishanth> i tries using synaptic to find GDL but coudn't
<Dr_Willis> update the package listing, upgrade the system. try installing it again
<Dr_Willis> the term is  gnudatalanguage , not 'gdl'
<bjsnider> !info libhdf5-serial-1.8.3
<ubottu> Package libhdf5-serial-1.8.3 does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> !info libhdf5-serial
<ubottu> Package libhdf5-serial does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> so it seems that stuff is a work in progress
<bjsnider> !info libhdf5
<ubottu> Package libhdf5 does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> !info libhdf5-1.8.3
<ubottu> Package libhdf5-1.8.3 does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> try installing it in a few hrs. or tomorrow. its may be those other libs are not uptodate in the repos yet.
<nishanth> so is it possible to get gnudatalanguage installed anytime soon?
<Dr_Willis> you could always use the source
<nishanth> what is thai?
<Dr_Willis> or it might get updated and beinstallable in a hr, or tomorrow.. or so on
<Dr_Willis> source? the actual source code you compile
<Dr_Willis> !info gnudatalanguage
<ubottu> gnudatalanguage (source: gnudatalanguage): Free IDL compatible incremental compiler. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9~rc1-1.1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 1953 kB, installed size 6892 kB
<Dr_Willis> You are asking how to install a compiler and you dont know what 'source code' is ?
<nishanth> i am very new to linux. i use it mainly to do my research. i am having trouble keeping up with lot of jargans
<bjsnider> jargon
<glaucous> Dr_Willis, I upgraded about ten minutes ago and my lucid is now unusable.  will I be able to fix it once the packages are stable again, or do I have to reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> glaucous:  tgeres always tyhe live cd/chroot tricks
<Dr_Willis> work time for me.
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<glaucous> what is the chroot trick?
<glaucous> ok, bye
<glaucous> I'll search some more
<nishanth> anyone else know how to install gnudatalanguage?
<NathanBdot> So what does "plymouth" do?
<nameiner> does anybody know where I can set the hdd apm value for when my laptop is on battery power
<arand> glaucous: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8068512&postcount=10 has a fairly good guide.
<arand> NathanBdot: replace xsplash, as far as I know, and provide the ubuntu logo on boot.
<glaucous> thanks, arand
<glaucous> is there any way to do that from karmic?
<NathanBdot> arand, Ah ok.  My install keeps saying something like "Can't connect to plymouth" at the beginning. Then sometimes it'll go to TTY1 and other times it will go to the normal ubuntu login screen
<Berzerker> did export PATH change karmic -> lucid?
<Berzerker> I can't get it to recognize a command
<NathanBdot> So plymouth wouldn't be the reason that nVidia won't give my HDMI LCD more than 640x480 resolution, right? arand
<nishanth> NathanBdot : i had this issue earlier. i think it had something to do with your graphics
<arand> NathanBdot: plymouth is on of the major troublemakers in Lucid, look for relevant bugs, and if they don't already exist report them.
<NathanBdot> nishanth, oh. i spoke to soon...
<bjsnider> !info libhdf5
<ubottu> Package libhdf5 does not exist in lucid
<nishanth> i think maybe it can be fixed by using the right driver
<bjsnider> !info hdf5
<ubottu> Package hdf5 does not exist in lucid
<robert__> my screen flickers every few minutes
<robert__> is this bad? can the screen break?
<arand> NathanBdot: I don't think it would keep affecting the video and such once you're past the boot stage, but I'm not 100% on that
<NathanBdot> arand, I'm not sure how to report this kind of bug other than "this is what I'm running: XYZ and this is what's happening: XYZ"
<NathanBdot> ...and i don't actually know what I'm running (i built it a couple years ago..)
<bjsnider> !info libhdf5-serial-1.8.4
<ubottu> libhdf5-serial-1.8.4 (source: hdf5): Hierarchical Data Format 5 (HDF5) - runtime files - serial version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.4-5 (lucid), package size 1129 kB, installed size 4652 kB
<NathanBdot> arand, my feeling is that it's not plymouth because 9.10 had the same problems (which is why I'm trying Lucid)
<Berzerker> DAMN IT
<Berzerker> I can't SBF
<Berzerker> fuck
<Berzerker> oh wow
<Berzerker> sorry
<arand> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NathanBdot> Berzerker, You can't Send Burritos Flying?
<Berzerker> wrong channel
<Berzerker> NathanBdot: haha no, like I said, wrong channel
<NathanBdot> Berzerker, ...i was joking...
<Berzerker> NathanBdot: I know, hence the haha
<NathanBdot> :)
<arand> NathanBdot: Well, probably not in that case then.
<bjsnider> nishanth, gnudatalanguage needs to be rebuilt against the newer libhdf5-serial-dev package
<bjsnider> it cannot be installed now safely
<nishanth> bjsnider: ok will it ever be possible
<nishanth> ?
<bjsnider> of course
<bjsnider> the rebuild will certainly happen before lucid is finalized
<nishanth> how can i know when this will be ready?
<bjsnider> you could file a bug right now if you want
<nishanth> tell me how i can do that?
<NathanBdot> Well.  Since I see lots of new "faces" here maybe y'all can help.  I have a dual screen setup and the "current" version of nVidia drivers.
<NathanBdot> My first screen is fine (via VGA) and my second screen can only get up to 640x480 (via HDMI).  Why won't it realize that the video is going through HDMI and must be shown as HD?
<bjsnider> well, let's see. something along the lines of "ubuntu-bug gnudatalanguage" should do it
<NathanBdot> It won't give any options above 640x480
<nishanth> thanx
<bjsnider> NathanBdot, unplug the hdmi cable. open a console. type "dmesg". note the result. plug the cable in. type dmesg again and note the changes
<DanaG> argh, drm-next kernel on my netbook gives a kernel panic really early on.
<NathanBdot> bjsnider, It's too long to see any changes.... is there a way to have it printed to a file and then compare the two files?
<bjsnider> NathanBdot, it probably says the EDID chip is broken
<NathanBdot> is there a way to search through it?
<bjsnider> you're looking at the last few lines
<bjsnider> the end is the last few lines
<bjsnider> the most recent material is at the end
<nishanth> my laptop has an intel i5 processor.  which architecture should i be using?
<nishanth> amd64 or i386?
<bjsnider> amd64
<nishanth> so wat is i386 for?
<nishanth> i thought it is for intel processors
<bjsnider> amd wrote the em64t instructions intel chips use that allow 32-bit code to run on their 64-bit processors, so it's called amd64
<NathanBdot> bjsnider, it doesn't mention EDID at all.  I copied it to gedit and ran a search to find "edid" and it came up w/ nothing.
<bjsnider> ok, what are the last few lines?
<bjsnider> do you understand what i mean by the last few lines?
<NathanBdot> bjsnider, uh... i'm native in English... "few" usually means 3 to 4.  Here's the last 70ish though: http://pastebin.com/jvSm3dg1
<bjsnider> NathanBdot, dmesg|tail
<NathanBdot> bjsnider, ok... do you want me to send you the output or are you just teaching me how to get the "last few lines"? :)
<bjsnider> both
<NathanBdot> the output is exactly the same as the last few lines on my paste
<NathanBdot> coz_, hey there.  ...still trying to fix my screen setup.
<bjsnider> that makes no sense at all, but whatever
<Blue1> wow it sounds like someone give my sound card some valium
<NathanBdot> bjsnider, what do you mean "it makes no sense"?
<coz_> NathanBdot,  oh man  thats not good...no one in #nvidia answered you?
<NathanBdot> coz_, that channel is dead. no one helps there.
<NathanBdot> bjsnider, so... is that all you can do for me then?
<NathanBdot> coz_, i'm trying again... so far, not one person is saying anything.  even off topic.
<coz_> NathanBdot,  yeah this one is definityly puzzling
<randomusr> does anyone here use aMSN?
<randomusr> I'm using it on 64 10.04 and the fonts are tiny
<robert__> my screen flickers every few minutes
<robert__> is this bad? can the screen break?
<NathanBdot> robert__, I believe it's bad for CRT; not sure about LCD
<robert__> NathanBdot, whatc crt?
<robert__> oh cathode ray tube
<NathanBdot> How do I restart X?  Can I do it w/o logging out/in?
<robert__> wow, pretty much sounds as if testing a beta or using an os with certain bugs can wreck your hardware
<Nucleus> <Nucleus> I did buy a mini netbook " Toshiba NB 200-134, it camed with windows7, i've deleted the windows7 and i did install Ubuntu 9.10. The problem is that when i restart it tooks more then 20 min to start the system. The only thing i can do to the system start is pressing " Enter " a few times. I've tried to see videos on youtube but there is no sound coming out from the computer. The only sound i listen is when i connect the headphones.
<randomusr> what's a cathode ray tube? is it a deadly weapon for an evil plot?
<NathanBdot> robert__, ya, the really old monitors.
<NathanBdot> randomusr, haha
<robert__> NathanBdot, mine is an lcd. so i'm fine right?
<randomusr> hehehe
<randomusr> got him
<Nucleus> Can anyone help me with this problem ? The mini netbook is completly new, it has 2 days
<RPG-Master> YO
<NathanBdot> robert__, I think so. The newer the better.
<RPG-Master> Why didn't the beta come with Empathy?
<NathanBdot> How do I restart nVidiaX?  Can I do it w/o logging out/in?
<robert__> NathanBdot, oh ok thanks. maybe beta should be recommended for lcd/plasma screens only lol
<NathanBdot> RPG-Master, Mine came with Empathy.
<robert__> it did
<NathanBdot> robert__, haha
<robert__> but i prefer pidgin anyhow
<robert__> i don't really like empathy, don't know what the devs were thinkin
<NathanBdot> i can't stand Empathy or Pidgin anymore.
<randomusr> I love my dual flatscreen lcd's with active matrix lmao
<robert__> NathanBdot, what you use?
<randomusr> just call me crash0veride
<randomusr> lol
<NathanBdot> Well, I'm a recent ubuntu convert.  Before, I was on Vista (and I still use it) and I used Digsby.  Digsby seriously tops everything.
<virtuald> randomusr: flatscreen? are there any non-flat lcd's?
<randomusr> oh yea, the round ones
<NathanBdot> ...except it needs IRC and Linux support. robert__
<randomusr> lmao
<robert__> whats digsby?
<virtuald> i've never seen those :)
<NathanBdot> www.digsby.com
<randomusr> they're the next big thing
<l3lackwood> rww thanks
<virtuald> :p
<NathanBdot> randomusr, haha
<NathanBdot> So no one knows how to restart nVidia X?
<DanaG> I used to like my Trinitron CRT -- had awesome color.
<randomusr> and omg this is the year of linux on the desktop. Why? because if my 18 yo niece is using it, t will hit big on facebook
<robert__> NathanBdot, does video chat work in digsby?
<DanaG> But then the convergence went bad.
<randomusr> then I can be the local linux expert and profit
<randomusr> ok kidding aside
<NathanBdot> robert__, yep.
<robert__> there will always be plenty of linux users to keep it goin, thats pretty much all i care about that issue
<robert__> NathanBdot, its not available for Linux
<NathanBdot> Ya, i said that ;)
<NathanBdot> Be right back!  I have to restart the computer...
<DanaG> And then the whole world's convergence went bad. =þ
<randomusr> makes me wonder how many desktop users actually contribute financially to their distro of choice
<DanaG> And then I realized that my polycarbonate glasses lenses were causing horrid chromatic aberration.
<DanaG> Got regular plastic lenses next time.
<randomusr> lol @ DanaG
<robert__> randomusr, i contribute by using alpha/beta releases and reporting bugs
<robert__> just because its free to us doesn't mean its wrong to not contribute though
<crimsun> I would argue that it is Wrong.
<randomusr> mm true, but it helps the developers continue their work...
<DanaG> Unfortunately, the CRT's convergence is still bad. :(
<crimsun> particularly if whining is all one does.
<randomusr> right crimsun
<robert__> whats crt?
<randomusr> this broke and that broke, please help me fix it using your own time and money
<robert__> lots of stuff broke? lol
<randomusr> lol
<DanaG> robert__: please use google. =þ
<DanaG> Cathode Ray Tube.
<DanaG> The old style monitors.
<randomusr> robert_: please use "let me google that for you"
<randomusr> http://lmgtfy.com/
<randomusr> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=crt
<randomusr> hehehe
<randomusr> what the
<robert__> DanaG, do all the time :) yahoo more now though, since its on the home page now
<l3lackwood> Hello all! Is running update manager the same as reloading packages in synaptic and applying all updates?
<johnnyCbad> l3lackwood: Yup, for installing upstates yes
<johnnyCbad> updates*
<l3lackwood> maybe he saw on google to try on irc like i did?
<johnnyCbad> ChanServ: I love you
<l3lackwood> johnnyCbad thanks! so if I keep doing either now till release day ill have the same as lucid versioin update?
<johnnyCbad> l3lackwood: Unless something breaks in-between then pretty much yeah
<johnnyCbad> l3lackwood: Update manager needs an hourly option. Linux Mint's runs every bloody 5 mins!
<l3lackwood> johnnyCbad  yeah the (cough) same thing besides whatever I screwed up since 8.04
<johnnyCbad> l3lackwood: I'd keep all your music, downloads etc. on a seperate partition just in case, can't be too sure with beta versions
<l3lackwood> johnnyCbad I assume all the broken packages will work themselves out as they all get updated for Lucid?
<Crog> having problems with login and passwords using lucid.. any help would be appreciated
<johnnyCbad> l3lackwood: Well, sometimes fixes take a while to be released, be sure to report the bug and check for duplicates, the comments often have a fix
<l3lackwood> johnnyCbad home is seperate partition with everything on it is that bad? should they be not used for install partitions?
<johnnyCbad> l3lackwood: I didn't have a broken package yet, except some bizarre one where mythbuntu-default-settings got downloaded, and I don't use mythbuntu
<l3lackwood> johnnyCbad been enjoying being a part of that, it's gratifying to see them fixed
<johnnyCbad> l3lackwood: Makes you feel ubuntu is awesome and you did a little bit to help :)
<johnnyCbad> l3lackwood: Home on seperate partition should be fine, hopefully
<l3lackwood> johnnyCbad EEEPC 1000 pretty common rig, and "certified" hardware fixes should be easy and already well documented problem bug report so I don't have to retype just learn
<johnnyCbad> l3lackwood: Lucky you :) I'm off to bed now, if you wanna ask anything else feel free to drop me a line and I'll get back to you eventually. Also consider joining your local LoCo team's mailing list for support :)
<l3lackwood> johnnyCbad been pushing it hard on everyone since 7.04 first time trying alpha on more than a live cd, curious how updates synched with daily builds and beta, and final relase.  it's an awseome way to enjoy a computer
<l3lackwood> johnnyCbad thanks, I also put it on everything I can find to give away as fun, thanks for the help. just ask the question here?
<l3lackwood> johnnyCbad LoCo Team
<ZykoticK9> Is Epidermis working for changing the GDM theme for anyone?
<sixz> hey -- someone in here using the 'dark theme' (i.e., your screen looks like this: http://s.linux-mag.com/i/articles/7740/lucid-desktop-ambiance.jpg ) with google chrome please do me a favor: choose 'Use GTK+ Theme' in Appearance in the preferences of chrome, and then take a screenshot of the browser
<NathanBdot> Hey all!
<NathanBdot> is coz_ still here?
<NathanBdot> :( guess not.
<sixz> I see we're all a big family here huh
<NathanBdot> Hey how do I check to see if I'm running Compiz?
<NathanBdot> Got it. Thanks anyways :)
<NathanBdot> Hey how do I enable dragging windows between workspaces?
<NathanBdot> I currently can't.
<MatthewH12> Quick question (yes ive googled), anyone gotten GMA500 to work with 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> NathanBdot, between workspaces or separate X screens?  As between workspaces "should" work out of the box.  The later won't work at all.
<ZykoticK9> MatthewH12, don't know is it was you, but someone posted the same question on LP (I have no idea obviously)
<MatthewH12> ah
<ZykoticK9> MatthewH12, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/106147
<NathanBdot> ZykoticK9, Workspaces.  Ya, one every other computer I've installed Ubuntu on, it *has* worked out of the box, but for some reason, it's not working on mine.
<ZykoticK9> NathanBdot, i have no idea man sorry - it's working fine on my system
<NathanBdot> ZykoticK9, :( ok thanks anyways
<MatthewH12> Yeah i figured since Mandriva supported it (Verified) out of the box, that Ubuntu would as well, as im not a fan of RPM Distros :)
<NathanBdot> Ok... "Appearance Preferences" just froze on me... how do i force it to quit?
<NathanBdot> Alright i'm off bye! :)
<alex_mayorga> is gnome 2.30 upload still ongoing?
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, seems that way - i'm still only getting Partial Upgrade as an option
<alex_mayorga> ZykoticK9: so better hold of from updating, right?
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, afraid so
<Zenker> heay holstein r u here?
<t3chkommie> hello yall
<t3chkommie> anyone know the work around to get 3d windows working on lucid?
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, what gfx card are you using?
<t3chkommie> a crappy intell gma 4500hd i think.
<t3chkommie> the option seems to be missing in compiz settings manager.
<lotia> anyone having issues with the login message in a shell indicating incorret number of packages can be updated (141) in my case and that a system reboot is required immediatly after rebooting post update?
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, in CCSM i have "3D windows" under Effects -- are you using Simple-ccsm?
<t3chkommie> zykotick9 no simple here. im using the main ccsm.
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, it's there on mine - sorry don't have any other suggestion.
<t3chkommie> under effects i only have 7 options. non being 3d windows.
<t3chkommie> hm, wonder if i should try to reinstall it?
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, i have 17 options under Effects ?!
<t3chkommie> :|
<t3chkommie> wow, that seems strange. are you running lucid?
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, of course
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, are you SURE it's CCSM and not simple?
<t3chkommie> possitive
<t3chkommie> system > pref > compizconfig settings manager
<t3chkommie> zykotick9 my desktop cube is enabled, and i have wobbly windows... just not 3d
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, do you have "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" installed?  don't know if that makes the difference?
<t3chkommie> i dont think ihave that installed let me check.
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, "apt-cache policy compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" from terminal will tell you
<nightsjammies> I've just managed to get Ultraedit to work in WINE.. o.O
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, sorry OT but what does "o.O" mean?  I see it all the time.
<nightsjammies> Hmm..hold on.
<t3chkommie> yup, dont have the extras yet.
<nightsjammies> Damn. It's just a smily
<nightsjammies> *smiley
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, ah - thanks
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, i don't even know if that's will fix it - but worth a shot for sure
<nightsjammies> http://media.photobucket.com/image/o.o%20emoticon/White_Road/oO.jpg
<nightsjammies> something like that.
<nightsjammies> Kind of a 'Huh', emoticon.
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, lol - i would not have pictured that from the smiley :)
<screen-x> Just for the timestamp
<t3chkommie> zykotick9 thanks. im going to try it now!
<nightsjammies> Raised eyebrow, etc.
<nightsjammies> There's a bunch of ways to do it, that's just how I do it.
<nightsjammies> o_O
<nightsjammies> Or... \m/-_-\m/
<nightsjammies> A guy rocking out :D
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, i see it used a lot - since this is a quite channel thought i'd ask and finally find out, so thanks
<nightsjammies> Of course, anytime :)
<t3chkommie> zykotick9: that did it. thanks. youre a genius!
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, hardly... lol - glad you got it working - 3d windows is a cool effect
<t3chkommie> zykotick9: yes sir. i love the way you can trick out ubuntu exactly they way i want it :)
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, yes linux is certainly for customizing!
<nightsjammies> ZykoticK9: Here's some more: http://techrageo.us/images/yahoosmileys/yahoosmileysnormal_.jpg
<nightsjammies> :)
<nightsjammies> Wait, you managed to get 3d windows to work?
<nightsjammies> I still haven't figured that out.
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, if you're refering to the compiz setting just add compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<cef> so, did someone break libvirt-bin or kvm in lucid? none of my VM's start anymore. can't see much in the way of errors in logs except it spawning too fast
<nightsjammies> Okay. So will that allow me to enable the cube effect?
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, oh sorry i figured you had compiz working already - you need compiz working, then add ccsm then configure to your hearts content
<nightsjammies> I do have compiz.
 * t3chkommie loves compiz!
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, install ccsm to get all the effect then
<nightsjammies> Yup, I've got simple-ccsm installed.
<t3chkommie> i dont think simple will work jightsjammies
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, ummm, sorry man i've never played with simple
<nightsjammies> hmm, how do I get ccsm?
<nightsjammies> apt-get?
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nightsjammies> I already have that as well.
<nightsjammies> I've enabled the desktop cube and 3d windows..
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, if you're looking for the spinning cube you also need "rotate cube" enabled
<t3chkommie> nights: does youre cube rotate and junk?
<nightsjammies> I've just enabled that, but so far, I've only got two sides.
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, to add sides - right click the desktop switcher in Gnome panel / Preferences - then increase the number of Columns
<nightsjammies> Workplace switcher?
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, yup
<nightsjammies> Okay, awesome. So is there a way to add a top and bottom?
<t3chkommie> yes,
<nightsjammies> How?
<t3chkommie> i think its in your cube settings under appearence
<t3chkommie> lemme look.
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, not as usable workspaces no (i saw on Win7 they have that), you can put wallpaper's on it though [perhaps t3chkommie has an answer]
<t3chkommie> under cube > apperance tab you want to change the "cap"
<t3chkommie> ya i dont think there is a way to get a desktop on it. but you can change the color, or picture of whatever you want. i like plated steel.
<nightsjammies> Wait, so how am I supposed to change the cap?
<t3chkommie> nights: yes.
<t3chkommie> if you dont like the caps you can morph youre cube into a sphere, i think that does away with the caps.
<t3chkommie> you can also mess arrround with the "rows" of desktops see if that does anything.
<nightsjammies> Hmm, still not working for me. Dang it.
<nightsjammies> Meh, I'll mess with it later.
<nightsjammies> Thank you though :)
<t3chkommie> no worries. good luck
<ZykoticK9> check my transparent ubuntu caps http://imagebin.org/91152
<nightsjammies> Wow, that's just...badass, ZykoticK9
<t3chkommie> zykotic: brilliant, love the dock and the cylanders :)
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, thanks man - i like it
<nightsjammies> Yeah, how'd you do that?
<t3chkommie> are those just transparent pngs you made?
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, all ccsm man
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, i didn't make them but that's what they are
<t3chkommie> right on.
<t3chkommie> i have to say i love the new UI for empathy on lucid.
<t3chkommie> look REAL nice.
<t3chkommie> i like the "speech bubbles" that you see in aim and the iphone IM software.
<t3chkommie> zykotic: how do you like conky?
<ZykoticK9> uploaded the cap to http://imagebin.org/91153
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, actually i'm an old gkrellm guy - but conky is ok, hard to configure though
<t3chkommie> amen to that, im not a fan of configureing it. i havnt tried gkrellm yet. how is it?
<ZykoticK9> old
<t3chkommie> i installed sensor-applet and just have my graphs in the main menu.
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, it's ok if you add the "invisible" theme that makes it transparent - but it's seriously old by todays standards
<t3chkommie> ya ive been having some trouble latly with "old" software, i hope 10.04 dosnt break it completly.
<Raydiation> when will beta 2 be released`
<Raydiation> ?
<Raydiation> will it contain gnome 2.30?
<ZykoticK9> Raydiation, 8 days from today - yes to 2.3 (see topic)
<bbordwell> Raydiation, Lucid is already at 2.30
<Raydiation> ty
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, or at least mostly 2.30
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, haha yes good point.
<Raydiation> how stable is it?
<bbordwell> Raydiation, I have only had one major problem since beta1
<Raydiation> maybe i upgrade tomorrow from 9.10
<ZykoticK9> Raydiation, that depends on MANY factors - i've personally had very good luck since alpha2
<Raydiation> bbordwell: fixed?
 * t3chkommie doing just fine after upgrading. but had to clean install some things didnt carry over nicely.
<bbordwell> Raydiation, yes
<Raydiation> kk ty
<ZykoticK9> Raydiation, be sure to check the topic of this channel before upgrading!
<Raydiation> ill do a clean install
<bbordwell> it was a system breaking problem that got fixed in about 2 hours
<ZykoticK9> Raydiation, wait until after the Gnome 2.30 is cleared up or things will break
<bbordwell> +1 ^^^
<Raydiation> ZykoticK9: when will that roughly be?
<ZykoticK9> Raydiation, "not long now" < don't know man...
<Raydiation> ty gnite^^
<t3chkommie> whats diff about 2.30?
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, not much really you're currently using the pre-2.30 packages as we speak - it's just they are adding the final versions to the repo now
<t3chkommie> ok, better textures? or what? i like how KDE looks, but man, i can/t leave gnome, too foreign.
<nightsjammies> Is it possible to install 10.04 onto a usb stick?
<t3chkommie> yes
<t3chkommie> i got one ;)
<nightsjammies> Cool. What'd you use?
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, i really don't know what changes are in 2.30 myself - i'm sure there is a change log somewhere
<t3chkommie> i acutally used unibootin on windows.
<nightsjammies> Because usually I go through eeebuntu, and then just upgrade.
<nightsjammies> Ah, okay.
<t3chkommie> thanks zykotic.
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, glad to help
<bbordwell> t3chkommie, It is very similar looking, nautilus has tabs now though. That was not in 2.28 right?
<t3chkommie> nights: do you have a netbook?
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, actually even Karmic's nautilus had tabs
<bbordwell> ahh i thought that was new. there is something with nautilus that is new but i do not know what
<nightsjammies> Not right now, but I used to. I just got used to going through the eee install, I guess. I'd like to get away from that though.
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, ahh in nautilus press F3
<nightsjammies> I don't like the way that ktorrent is layed out though. I like the old layout.
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, that's awesome.  Thanks man!
<t3chkommie> nightjsmmird: definatly ... with uniboot in, you point it to youre dwlned iso and done. it formats your usb tho, so back up fiurst.
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, i didn't even know i wanted that feature - but i love it
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, great for dragging and dropping files
<t3chkommie> i dont think i have ever used nautilus. im a cli fan. gotta keep sharp for my server ;)
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, that's WAY better then adding tabs (which i thought i'd love but never actually use)
<nightsjammies> cli?
<nightsjammies> command line?
<t3chkommie> command line interface
<t3chkommie> yup
<nightsjammies> ah, amazing what happens when I actually use my brain, eh :D
<t3chkommie> the brain, amazing thing it is.
<t3chkommie> anyone have experience using jinzora?
<nightsjammies> I've never even heard of that..
<t3chkommie> dang, zykotic? bbordwell?
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, http://en.jinzora.com/ - i'd never heard of it either
<bbordwell> never even heard of it
<t3chkommie> shoot,
<nightsjammies> Yeah, I just looked it up. Looks interesting..
<t3chkommie> well, if you like streaming media and stuff, give it a shot, i really like it. it just has some qwerks in it i havnt figured out yet.
<t3chkommie> did anyone else have a hard time getting the beta iso to load as a VM
<nightsjammies> I have a laptop and an itouch. Probably wouldn't do me much good..
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, what virtualization software are you using
<Blue1> nightsjammies: I am currently d/l the netbook remix -- but I do NOT use a vm
<t3chkommie> VBox
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, in that case - no i didn't
<t3chkommie> hm, i could get the slplash screen, and that was it. but i could boot of my flashdrive with the same iso no problem. wonder if i have a messed up settings.
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, are you using OSE or PUEL version?
<t3chkommie> nights: i have jinzora running on my server at home and i strem my music from whereever, that way i dont have to load 100 bg of music my desktop, laptop etc.
<t3chkommie> im using ose
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, ya me too?
<t3chkommie> problems with windows host and ubuntu 9.10 host.
<nightsjammies> Hmm..I have no server.
<Blue1> t3chkommie: dual boot?
<t3chkommie> nights: bummer  i got a cheap $40 rackmount server secound hand and thats what i got running.
<t3chkommie> bleul: im duel booted now..
<Blue1> t3chkommie: my netbook is dual boot - I have never successfully recovered linux if I do a windows re-install
<t3chkommie> bluel: i think thats cus when windows is reinsalled it reformtats, or it reinstalls its loader. :( grub would be overwritten.
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, if you're interested in an alternative to Jinzora check out ampache, it's in the repo and can stream audio/video as well
<t3chkommie> zykotic: no way! can it encode flash?
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, encode flash - what does that mean?
<t3chkommie> hm,
<nightsjammies> t3chkommie: what kind of netbook do you have?
<t3chkommie> my server takes an mp3, wraps it up in a vlf file and sends it to my browser. and through flash player i listen to my music just with a browser front end. no need to media player or anything else... its like pandora radio.
<t3chkommie> ... at least thats how i think it works.
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, ya it does that as well.  Just wanted to point it out to you, in case you could fix the issues with jinzora
<ZykoticK9> s/could/couldn't
<t3chkommie> right on, ill have to look into that, since i know going from server 8.04 to 10.04 is going to break stuf :)
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, that's going to be a big jump - i read today that "lts to lts" upgrades aren't going to be available from day 1 of 10.04, that they are staggered back or something
<t3chkommie> ew.
<t3chkommie> well then i guess thats more insentive to use what i got from the reppos :)
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, wish i could remember now where i read that - but read a lot of 10.04 articles today, so even browser through my history would be a huge task
<ZykoticK9> s/browser/browsing
<thebwt> anyone haveing sound issues? My sound is coming out real quiet. When I bosot it above %100 it gets distorted. Seems like there is something turning it down.
<thebwt> boost*
<thebwt> that is, something turning it down before it gets to PA
<Blue1> thebwt: yes, my sound is very scratch sometimes
<Blue1> thebwt: i have to jiggle the digital volume to get it to work  seems to have a problem with every new track
<thebwt> and messing with balance at all sets output to 0%.. searching launchpad to see if there is a bug.
<cozziemoto> hey guys..is the sound preferences dialog gone for now after updates?
<thebwt> cozziemoto: not gone, but I am having sounds issues now.
<thebwt> I haven't rebooted
<cozziemoto> thebwt,  ok here no sound preferences dialog....they must be working on it
<ZykoticK9> cozziemoto, if you left click on the volume control in panel - don't you get Sound Preferences?
<cozziemoto> ZykoticK9,  no it doesnt open and there is no menu item under preferences now either
<ZykoticK9> cozziemoto, did you just upgrade?
<cozziemoto> ZykoticK9,  no this is a clean install
<cozziemoto> ZykoticK9,  but i have been keeping up with the updates
<AbortD> does anyone use vonage softphone on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> cozziemoto, don't know then - cause i have sound preferences in both spots - but as the topic says Gnome is in flux right now
<cozziemoto> ZykoticK9,  yeah its no biggie...I assumed they are working on it :)
<ZykoticK9> cozziemoto, i'm sure they are as well :)
<cozziemoto> ZykoticK9,  yep  I just come here when issues arrise to be sure it wasnt something I did :)
<ZykoticK9> cozziemoto, lol - well with development it can be hard to tell sometime ;)
<cozziemoto> ZykoticK9,  absolutely :)
<thebwt> yea.. not a good time to reboot... just lost widnow borders
<thebwt> ah got them back with fusion icon
<thebwt> wb
<thebwt> k, the phone will have to do for pandora tonight it seems.
<Berzerker> why is my monitor turning off
<Berzerker> I told it to never turn off
<thebwt> in power manager or in screensaver
<nightsjammies> It's mah birfday, it's mah birfday...
<Berzerker> thebwt: power manager
<nightsjammies> Sorry, random thought there :)
<thebwt> Berzerker: might look at screensaver, I think it defaults to "blank screen" after a few menutes
<Berzerker> thebwt: thanks
<thebwt> Berzerker: np, let me know if that fixes it.
<Berzerker> thebwt: I'll let you know in 5+ minutes :P
<nightsjammies> Night ya'all.
<thebwt> nn
<DanaG> nice: http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-and-orange-hollywood-please-stop.html
<Damascene> I've seem to broken my evolution install
<Damascene> I've reinstalled it but it seem not working. it all started after removing unstable evolution
<Damascene> I've seem to broken my evolution install
<Damascene> I've reinstalled it but it seem not working. it all started after removing unstable evolution
<mortal> is the gnome upload complete?
<ionte_> Hi. With kernel 2.6.32-17 and -18 my harddrives has been swapped (/dev/sda <-> /dev/sdb). I had an entry for /dev/sda1 in fstab, which is an ext4 partition. /dev/sdb1 is an NTFS partition. While booting the system says it must check filesystems and that it cannot mount the partition, and then it halts.
<ionte_> I've booted with -16 and changed my fstab, but it must be a bug that you cannot even boot if an (unimportant) file system can't be mounted (it was mounted as /mnt/datA)
<Berzerker> ionte_: yup, happened to me also
<almoxarife> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, you can use "/msg ubottu !puregnome" to get bot messages privately
<Kevin`> hey, is there anyone here that works on the ubuntu bugs? there's a 5 minute fix available for something that has been bothering me for a while
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: it worked, I saw that in #ubuntu, I wanted to verify the pckgs were the same in lucid
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, i doubt that's a Lucid specific factoid - this channel has all the regular #ubuntu ones, plus some extras
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> I just installed nvidia-current via the jockey-kde  and it gave the error:
<JohnFlux> 2010-04-01 16:49:40,112 ERROR: update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/lib32/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 because associated file /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 (of link group gl_conf) doesn't exist.
<JohnFlux> hopefully it worked anyway, but someone here might care about this
<Berzerker> +1 to the vote that ubuntu is the best evar.
<thebwt> Berzerker: so taht fixed your issue?
<DASPRiD> we already are in #ubuntu+1, so uhm... ;P
<Berzerker> thebwt: lol uh..I guess
<Berzerker> I haven't really been off the pc that much to test it
<JohnFlux> woot, the drivers worked anyway
<almoxarife> synaptic touchpad tap not working again, was broke then fixed, now broke again, fix avail?
<_polto_> I updated my macbook pro to Lucid and the keyboard stop working in Xorg. In the console mode it is working. I do not fully understand how the keyboard is supposed to work in X now.
<Damascene> any one having problem with evolution?
<Damascene> the data server seems to differnt version than evolution
<Damascene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407452/
<Ascavasaion> I was referred here by #ubuntu... they are soiling their pants because I asked a 10.4 question in there hehe
<titan_ark> hi, i recently upgraded to the lucid, beta. I would like to know how can i set up updates like the stable releases, because in the software sources i dont see any packages selected
<Berzerker> Ascavasaion: they like to keep it separate, and it's 10.04
<ibqn> what gnome version lucid beta1 has?
<Berzerker> titan_ark: lucid itself is not a stable release.
<Berzerker> titan_ark: you're not going to get stable releases of packages with an unstable version of an OS
<Ascavasaion> Berzerker, hehe poor things.
<ibqn> 2.28.x? and 2.30 is planned for release?
<titan_ark> Berzerker, yes, i am aware. i was meaning like other stable releases
<Berzerker> if there are updates, they'll show up
<Berzerker> if you recently upgraded, you're probably up-to-date
<thebwt> 2.30 is being uploaded right now, as per the channel topic
<titan_ark> Berzerker, okay. thanks. i was doubtful because in the "software sources" i did not see any of the ppas as checked
<Damascene> :S gnome being updated
<thebwt> titan_ark: the lucid stuff isn't from a ppa.
<thebwt> you're set, so when the stable release comes, you'll be stable
<titan_ark> thebwt, aha okay. pardon my ignorance, I am a linux noob
<thebwt> don't sweat it
<titan_ark> :)
<Ascavasaion> On 9.04 when I inserted a CD it was automatically mounted and an icon placed on the desktop.  With 10.04 it does not.  any ideas how I can get it to do that again?
<titan_ark> i just wanted to jump to the beta and contribute by reporting any bugs
<thebwt> Ascavasaion: it works for me
<Ascavasaion> thebwt, hmmm
<thebwt> Ascavasaion: can you right click on your desktop?
<Ascavasaion> thebwt, Yes.
<titan_ark> thebwt, any idea as to why does my laptop do an /fsck everytime i boot?
<thebwt> Ascavasaion: strange... not sure what's up, may wait till teh gnome 2.30 update is done
<thebwt> titan_ark: no idea, I'm not to savvy with the foundations stuff
<Ascavasaion> thebwt, Nods.
<titan_ark> thebwt, okay. i dint know whom or where to point it out. also my install crashed after i had to do forced reboots thrice cos the screen would hang if i left it unattended long.
<titan_ark> the mouse cursor moved but i could not recover the screen and had to force reboot always
<_polto_> there is no more xserver-xorg-input-keyboard package in Lucid ?
<_polto_> how to enable keyboard in X ? it works in the console, but in Xorg even the virtual keyboard exit.
<bbordwell> I feel that this bug is ready to be marked as triaged with an importance of low, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/547225
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 547225 in evince "Evince fails to properly display this "type" of pdf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Damascene> do you have clue when the updateing ban will be lefted?
<bbordwell> sorry wrong channel
<SandGorgon> is kubuntu 10.04 beta on KDE 4.4.2 ?
<taneli> upgrade from hardy rebooted and now stuck at "init: ureadahead-other main process (912) terminated with status 4"
<taneli> how do I go about debugging this
<znejk> today after upgrade my sound dissapeared
<znejk> :(
<znejk> and the sound settings doesnt seem to find my soundcard
<DASPRiD> znejk, that's just an april's fool
<znejk> *giggle*
<znejk> :)
<znejk> could they pls unfool it then
<znejk> it only appears empty
<znejk> ?
<znejk> and i have dubble processes of everything
<znejk> cant be good
<bbordwell> znejk, Have you tried to just reboot again?
<znejk> jupp twice
<znejk> it couldnt be that i poked some around in grub?
<znejk> how could that possible affect the sound?
<bbordwell> znejk, grub should not have any effect on sound. You should try out a live cd and see if your sound works
<znejk> it will im sure
<znejk> it worked this morning before i updated
<znejk> :(
<bbordwell> znejk, oh i thought you just upgraded from karmic
<znejk> oh, no been running lucid for a while :)
<znejk> its so strange, cant even choose sound card in sound properties, its empty
<bbordwell> znejk, if you do the command "lspci" does your sound card show up?
<znejk> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<znejk> must be it
<bbordwell> znejk, nice thats the same as mine.....mine works :)
<znejk> with the latest upgrades?
<bbordwell> let me double chack
<znejk> u mean i have broken something myfelf :)
<znejk> cool
<bbordwell> yup it is working updated about an hour ago
<znejk> HMM
<znejk> ok
<znejk> mby i found the problem
<znejk> somethings been really strange when using the users-admin program
<znejk> now it seems to have changed user priveligies
<znejk> brb
<znejk> ok, lol its fixed
<dodddummy> znejk, yeah. i tried adding a user it was really wierd.
<znejk> well I remember also doing that this morning
<znejk> :<
<znejk> :>
<znejk> but it works much better if i use sudo users-admin in a terminal i noticed :)
<znejk> all user commands work
<dodddummy> znejk, by fixed do you mean it's ok to upgrade?
<dodddummy> znejk, i was able to create the account just not activate it.
<znejk> i can change settings and add users and activate them
<znejk> and now i have sound!
<znejk> :D
<dodddummy> znejk, what did you do?
<Guest45357> hello. does anyone have huge cpu usage while the gwibber service is running in 10.4?
<znejk> allowed my user to use the soundcard
<znejk> im still having quite big problems with empathy since this morning
<znejk> each time i start it after reboot i have to go to settings->account and inactivate and activate otherwise they wont connect
<znejk> and then i have to restart empathy
<znejk> :>
<lucidLynx> znejk: i assume u reinstalled the package already?
<malegria> hi everyone
<malegria> i'm encountering a little problem : gnome doesn't start, instead of that a failsafe xterm session is opened
<Ian_Corne> malegria:
<Ian_Corne> check the bottom at the gdm login screen
<BUGabundo> morning
<Ian_Corne> you can see which session you're starting
<htrejh> hi
<Ian_Corne> morning BUGabundo
<htrejh> i use kubuntu lucid and firefox, however i don't see the integration that list the preferred programs for opening files on kde, why?
<malegria> Ian_Corne, the thing is I accidentally activated the automatic login, so i don't even see gdm
<BUGa_vacations> ahh that's better
<htrejh> i updated from karmic, no fresh install
<Ian_Corne> malegria: if you can, run gdmsetup
<malegria> Ian_Corne, ah, i'll have to close xchat for that
<malegria> malegria, i'll close xchat and launch ircii
<malegria> Ian_Corne, i'll be back in a bit, thank you for your help
<malegria> hi again
<malegria> Ian_Corne : hmm, gdmsetup will launch itself, but i can't unlock the root mode
<malegria> Ian_Corne : when i click on 'unlock' the window stays all gray
<malegria> Ian_Corne : i could launch gnome-session, but then i won't be able to lauch a terminal
<malegria> i'll try
<malegria> no i can't do anything
<malegria> must be a problem caused by the gnome update
<malegria> anyone around ?
<malegria> ?
<znejk_> just wanted to say that im surfing on lucid through my iphone 3gs modem
<znejk_> :D
<znejk_> works like a charm
<Ian_Corne> malegria: apt-get install ssh and ssh -Y to your machine
<Ian_Corne> and run gdmsetup?
<danopia> weird, after the epic fail after my upgrade, the machine suspended itself and when i woke it up it looks like it's working well
<danopia> but there's no window manager?
<Damascene> when we can upgrade?
<danopia> well i got one back
<boymeetsworld> Damascene, Upgrade to 10.04?
<malegria> Ian_Corne : i disabled automatic login by editing the conf file
<Damascene> what?
<malegria> i'll try and restart
<Damascene> I'm already on Lucid
<Damascene> boymeetsworld, read the topic
<boymeetsworld> Damascene,  You asked "when we can upgrad?"
<boymeetsworld> Damascene,  *upgrade
<Damascene> | GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet.
<danopia> "Your system encountered a serious kernel problem" guess taht's because i booted a 10.04 system with a 9.10 kernel :P
<boymeetsworld> Damascene,  Well excuse me, I just joined...wanted to help.
<Damascene> np boymeetsworld that happens to me too :)
<malegria> hum
<malegria> so know gdm does show up, but when i click on my user name it automatically launches xterm failsafe, without asking me my password
<[diablo]> afternoon all... guys, anyone lost Empathy atm?
<[diablo]> mines vanished
<danopia> ok i'll give you this, when i hit reboot on my 10.04 and looked away for 5 seconds it was booting windows already by the time i looked back
<danopia> so it's defaintely faster
<malegria> my question may sound stupid
<malegria> but how do i choose which session i want in GDM ? my defaults to xterm failsafe and i can't find the menu that allows me to change it back to gnome
<penguin42> malegria: Put in your username in gdm, once you've put the username in the menu should appear at the bottom
<malegria> penguin42 : if i click on my main username, it goes directly to xterm without asking my password. I created another user to try. When i click on that, it does ask for the password but i can't find a menu that shows the different sessions. I have language and keyboard selection, and accessibility, but that's all
<[diablo]> sorry guys, but has anyone lost Empathy atm?
<malegria>  i've lost everything
<Damascene> Topic | GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet. |
<malegria> can anyone please help me ? why can't i launch gnome at all ?
<Dr_Willis> theres been breakage in the auto launchign of gnome and kde.
<Dr_Willis> use the 'xterm' session in gdm and try 'gnome-session'
<[diablo]> Damascene, should it be safe to upgrade later today do you think?
<Damascene> I don't acctuly know. I'm waiting just like you
<Damascene> [diablo],
<Dr_Willis> if all else fails.. you wait a while and update/upgrade from the console
<[diablo]> ah ok, thank you Damascene
<Damascene> np [diablo]
<malegria> Dr_Willis : gnome-session only shows the desktop, but i can't do anything. Thanks for your help, i'll just have to wait
<Dr_Willis> clarify what you mean. by 'cant do'
<Damascene> malegria, can you launch any thing with Alt+F2
<malegria> Well
<malegria> alt F2 does not work
<malegria> there is no menu
<malegria> i can't create a launcher
<malegria> the only thing i can do is move the mouse around
<Dr_Willis> make a new user - see if it works for them
<Dr_Willis> so you have icons and a panel and cant click on them?
<malegria> I tried, but with the new user i can't launch gnome. There is no list of the different sessions in gdm, it automatically goes to xterm
<Damascene> they should have blocked the update
<malegria> i have nothing (no icons, since my desktop is empty anyway) and no panel
<Dr_Willis> Updates are constantly rolling out hr by hr from what i gather. Theres no 'heres todays updates....'   and a pause..
<Dr_Willis> so gnome-session launches/starts what exactly then?
<Dr_Willis> what if you launch 'nautilus' from the terminal?
<malegria> it doesn't do much. It changes the wallpaper, and launches metacity, that's all
<malegria> I'll try launching metacity
<malegria> i'll be back
<malegria> exit
<Dr_Willis> no error messages?
<malegria> whoop
<Dr_Willis> updated, rebooted.. it worked..
<malegria> hi again
<malegria> so, when i launch gnome-session i do get errors
<malegria> sorry i can't cut & paste, since i'm ussing tty, but it says it can't open gnome-panel, and that there's a polkit erro
<malegria> error
<Dr_Willis> I just Updated and upgraded and rebooted one of my machines.. it goes to gnome with no issues
<Dr_Willis> could be theres some fix's allready out
<malegria> and i can't use the terminal to launch anything since gnome-session is being run
<malegria> hum
<malegria> i've got the latest updates installed
<malegria> looks like i'm going to reinstall everything again
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if that will fix anything.. but who can tell
<Dr_Willis> could be that the updates have not gotten to whatever repos you are using
<malegria> i thought of that, so i changed my sources.list to use the main repo
<corden> guys cannot change root password????
<corden> any reason why?
<Dr_Willis> root has no password.. so you want to set one?
<corden> oic, yah
<c_korn> can someone with the nvidia drivers from the repository confirm that gnome-appearence-properties outputs this ? (gnome-appearance-properties:4189): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_sync: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<Dr_Willis> why do you want to? use 'sudo' as needed - no need for a root password
<corden> for security reason
<avu> no password is as secure as no password :)
<Dr_Willis> c_korn:  i see the messages here - but its not critical that i can tell.. the tool runs
<Daviey> corden: you know a fresh install has the root password disabled..as in you cannot login to root via password
<Daviey> so if you set a password, some would argue it's less secure.
<corden> how come authentication failure when accessing su
<Dr_Willis> if you want a root password.. then set a root password
<Daviey> corden: don't use su :)
<Dr_Willis> corden:  you DONT use su. use 'sudo' as needed
<Dr_Willis> theres some cases you use su.. but not to get root access
<Dr_Willis> :P
<corden> ok
<avu> I don't know anything su does that sudo doesn't
<Daviey> Dr_Willis: What use case would you use su?
<corden> i'm just following the compile/install of gambas ;)
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<corden> su -c "make install"
<Dr_Willis> that is wrong for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sudo make install
<avu> Dr_Willis, so you don't know either? :)
<Dr_Willis> avu:  about what?
<Daviey>  < Daviey> Dr_Willis: What use case would you use su?
<avu> Dr_Willis, about cases where you have to use su
<Dr_Willis> Daviey:  you can change to other users  - other then root with su
<c_korn> Dr_Willis: thanks. can you also confirm that this window freezes when you change the compiz effects from none to normal and click on "keep settings" : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42660591/screenshot_001.png
<Daviey> Dr_Willis: dave@sabre:~$ sudo -u anne -s
<Daviey> [sudo] password for dave:
<Dr_Willis> Daviey:  like if you wanted to run 'vncserver' from rc.local as user 'billgates'
<Daviey> anne@sabre:~$
<avu> Dr_Willis, sudo -u billgates vncserver
<Dr_Willis> sudo can do it also. see
<Dr_Willis> so not much need for su these days
<avu> you were the one that suggested otherwise.. :)
<Dr_Willis> im not sure that sudo can switch to a different user
<avu> which is why we asked
<avu> Dr_Willis, it can
<Daviey> Dr_Willis: see above ^^
<SandGorgon> hmm.. there is a bug tracking issues for older nvidia chipsets with lucid. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/539196
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539196 in nvidia-settings "nvidia-settings X display configuration window doesn't work on nvidia-173 and nvidia-96" [High,In progress]
<Dr_Willis> sudo in rc.local may ask for a password.. vs su.  not sure about that.
<avu> Dr_Willis, no, it won't
<Dr_Willis> actually rc.local is ran as root.. so it is allready sudo'd
<Daviey> corden: Are you doing this on lucid?
<avu> Dr_Willis, root can use sudo without needing a password
<Daviey> ANY user can use sudo without using a password
<Dr_Willis> if you are root you alrleady sudo'd so you are sudo sudo  ing. :)
<corden> yah Daviey
<avu> Daviey, not with the default sudoers
<Daviey> no
<avu> Dr_Willis, that doesn't make any sense. there's no such thing as "being sudo'd"
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s
<Dr_Willis>  is my definition of that term :)
<avu> yeah, that gives you a rootshell. and if root wanted to act as a different user, he'd use sudo too
<Daviey> Dr_Willis: rc.local is run as root, not "sudo'd"
<Dr_Willis> yep. Ive seen some guides that mistakently do sudo in rc.local
<Dr_Willis> about the only thinb ive ever set up in rclocal as a a different user is to spawn a vnc session
<Dr_Willis> thats been ages ago.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I seem to get a lot of 'pop up dialog' lately that are appearing Under the parent windows.  ANyone else been seeing this?
<Dr_Willis> makes the program seem like its hung.. when in fact its asking a question
<BUGa_vacations> where are our friendly DO devs?
<BUGa_vacations> need to debug it
<BUGa_vacations> its using 100% cpu
<nigelb> DO?
<Bittarman> nigelb, I'd guess he means gnome-do
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. alt-1 stopped workin for me in weechat to get to the diff channels
<nigelb> Bittarman, ah
<Dr_Willis> ;5P;5Q
<Dr_Willis> so has alt-ctrl-f1  - i wokder if i broke my alt-key :)
<Dr_Willis> right alt works.. left dosent.
<Dr_Willis> that is odd. left alt dosent work in gnome now. but it is working in the console
<coz_> oo let me check on the other machine
<Dr_Willis> it was working earlier today befor i updated/rebooted
<coz_> ah oh updating now and will reboot to see
<coz_> Dr_Willis, it seems to be working here sorry I couldnt confirm this
<Dr_Willis> I got kde on the other machines.. so cant verify if its a gnome issue or not
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  oh ... I have gnome here on the one install.. just updated and left alt is working...ah oh let me see if right alt is :)
<coz_> yeah that works too :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - seems to work in kde...
<glaucous> package upgrades should be atomic.  my system is hosed :(
<Dr_Willis> atomic = blown into little bits?
<glaucous> right now?  yes
<Dr_Willis> or glowing from fallout.
<Dr_Willis> or causing mutant ants to run about the room
<Dr_Willis> Ijust updated 3 machines.. no issues here. other then my alt-key
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've got lucid running on two machines, works fine on my little intel atom/nvidia ion based system but on my larger desktop everything seems to work ok but plymouth starts in an awfully low resolution (something like 640x480 in 16 colours) on my 1080p monitor with nvidia GTX260, is there a boot option to force it to a higher res/colour depth?
<glaucous> Dr_Willis, just in case (doubtful) you don't know how I'm using the word atomic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomicity_%28database_systems%29
<glaucous> I get the login screen, but when I log in, all I have is a terminal in the top left corner. nothing else
<glaucous> does anyone know how I might get my system back without reinstalling?
<reuben> can one of the packagers undepend everything from plymouth? it's no longer uninstallable, which was my workaround for #552046
<Dr_Willis> im on theconsole.. so cant read the wiki. :)
<Dr_Willis> i did get my ctrl key qworking.. odd.. somehow some settings got changed in the gnome keyboard sewttings
<Dr_Willis> thats  been several times now ive had settings get changed/vanish in the beta testing
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I guess something has bound it as a hotkey for something
<reuben> dr_willis - re your suggestion in #ubuntu, plymouth seems to start even with the /etc/init.d scripts renamed. looks like upstart(?) is using the executable directly
<reuben> i shall now rename that
<Dr_Willis> reuben:  its not in init.d its in /etc/init
<reuben> dr_willis: really? i only saw conf files in there...let me get back to the console and check again
<Dr_Willis> those conf files are the ones that get ran
<reuben> dr_willis: orly?!
<Dr_Willis> Upstart fundamentals
<Dr_Willis> the ines in  init.d are links back TO the files/scripts   in other places
<mikeconcepts> Has Empathy been broken for several days or is it just me? What I must do to get Empathy to connect is click on chat accounts and uncheck the Enabled checkbox and then recheck in order to connect to all accounts.
<reuben> plymouth.conf is the only one that i need to rename?
<Dr_Willis> stuff from /etc/init and /etc/rc2.d get ran
<avis> is it safe to do a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade this morning ?
<avis> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> reuben:  i renamed them all to whatever.DONTRUN
<reuben> k
<penguin42> avis: People still seem to be having weirdo gnome issues
<Dr_Willis> avis:  i have on 3 machines with no issues.. others have had less luck
<avis> i wont take my chances then
<Dr_Willis> avis:  bah/
<Dr_Willis> Live a little
<avis> hmm
<avis> ok.  here's to hoping nothing breaks : )  ugh :)
<Dr_Willis> install icewm - just in case. :)
<Dr_Willis> No gnome issues here.. l;ets see if my kde issue gets fixed now on box #3
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Nope - kde still wont start the initial plasma-desktop
<reuben> dr_willis - now it's in some kind of loop. "skipping mounting /proc/bus/usb since plymouth is not available"
<reuben> how's that for a faux dependency
<yofel> reuben: that means mountall can't mount usbfs
<Dr_Willis> someone had a similer usb issue yesterday i saw
<yofel> I think that's known to be broken
<yofel> what it means with the error is it can't tell plymouth to ask you if you want to skip or open a maint. shell
<yofel> so it skips it
<yofel> with plymouth you should get a message like 'waiting for <mountpoint> [SM]'
<Dr_Willis> If i apt-get remove plymouth. it only asks  to remove 2 other plymouth related packages.. not a lot more like you suggested earlier reuben
<reuben> have you updated this morning dr_willis?
<yofel> huh? it cryptsetup depended on it once
<reuben> i.e within the last 60 mins
<reuben> yofel: is there a way to tell mountall to ignore whether plymouth is there?
<Dr_Willis> reuben:  twice in the last hr..
<reuben> dr_willis - huh, very strange
<yofel> reuben: it does ignore it, that message should be non-fatal
<Dr_Willis> reuben:  on 3 machines now.
<Dr_Willis> No plymouth issues on any of them
<reuben> yofel: it looped on that error message 3657 times and then gave up
<yofel> Dr_Willis: I do have a similiar issue with nfs here
<Dr_Willis> got a KDE issue on the netbook however
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> hm
<reuben> dr_willis: i've had the "plymouth prevents boot" issue (552046) for a couple of days. i only put plymouth back this morning to test the new version for steve
<yofel> reuben: can you then add noauto to any usbfs lines you have in your fstab?
<reuben> hohum
<reuben> yofel - will do
<yofel> that will prevent it from auto-mounting it
<Dr_Willis> are there any usbfs lines in fstab at all? you could comment them out
<penguin42> mine doesn't have  ausbfs entry
<reuben> yofel - done, rebooting to try
<reuben> dr_willis - there was one...what is a usbfs anyway? an external?
<yofel> that's what I would like to know too... I have no such line here either on all my machines
<penguin42> reuben: usbfs was a special/fake filesystem for accessing usb devices in a pretty raw way
<Drakeson> could someone please file this bug report against the package xkb-data:
<Drakeson> grep -R "^[[:space:]]*include.*;" /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<Drakeson> it should not return anything yet it does.  the "include" lines should not be semicolon trailed.
<yofel> yep, gives a few lines in  in,sy,ir and lk
<Drakeson> launchpad doesn't let me file a report for some reason :(
<Dr_Willis> USB filesystem
<yofel> Drakeson: what error does LP/Apport give?
<Drakeson> the http referer error. I refuse to enable it for obvious reasons.
<yofel> oh, well, LP needs referers I think
<yofel> Drakeson: you could ask in #launchpad if they know how to work around it
<Drakeson> yofel: thanks
<Drakeson> will do
<reuben> yofel: woohoo, now i bumped into 484677 / 522197 ... going to start commenting out lines from my fstab
<yofel> bug 484677 bug 522197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484677 in ureadahead "init: ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4 (dup-of: 522197)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522197 in upstart "init: shouldn't log a warning/error when a job fails with a status in "normal exit"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522197
<yofel> ah that one, I think pretty much everyone gets that
<reuben> yofel - one of the comments in there suggests commenting out a bad path in fstab allows it to boot (the ureadahead msg is the last one in my frozen boot console)
<reuben> i do have a strange mount issue that i hadn
<reuben> t diagnosed yet
<reuben> it wasn't preventing boot yesterday, but nautilus was freezing when i tried to click to the path
<yofel> propably, moutnall handles  bad fstab lines VERY bad
<yofel> *mountall
<reuben> hmmm, something is still freezing the boot. the last thing to initialize is lircd, which i don't think is causing any issues
<yofel> tried to add --debug to the kernel grub line? that should tell you what upstart is doing on boot (and where it stops)
<JoshuaL> ubuntu doesnt recognize my usb keyboard..
<[Xiru]> I'm using lucid and gwibber and desktopcouch services are using 100%. Is there a know workarround?
<reuben> joshua - same issue. try an older kernel
<fabio333> get rid of desktopcouch
<LucidLynx> [Xiru]: killall gwibber-service or completely remove gwibber any other options?
<JoshuaL> reuben, ok
<[Xiru]> I have no other options than kill the processes?
<reuben> yofel - is there a way to increase the scrollback on the kernel? the last line in there is :Ignored event 1 (0) for process 3387" but i can't see what that process is...not in the scroll buffer
<reuben> bleh ... kernel/console
<DSpair> I'm hoping someone here might be able to help me. I'm trying to compile qcairo on Lucid, and the autoconf script is not finding FreeType even though it is installed. Any suggestions?
<yofel> reuben: no idea, it has been a long time since I tried to mess around with framebuffers
<yofel> have to go now anyway, bbl
<penguin42> DSpair: Try installing libfreetype6-dev
<DSpair> penguin42: Already installed.
<reuben> yofel - it's still working anyway. new wall of text just appeared...seems to be in /com/ubuntu/Upstart/jobs/ureadahead_2dother
<penguin42> hmm curious
<penguin42> DSpair: There will be a config.log to see what test it ran
<DSpair> penguin42: Good usggestion, I should have thought of that!
<DSpair> Is there a keyboard shortcut to go to EOF in vim?
<penguin42> DSpair: G
<DSpair> penguin42: Awesome.
<reuben> hmm, seems like others are having similar issues to what i
<reuben> m getting... e.g. bug 545536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545536 in ubuntu "Not able to boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545536
<reuben> ah nice, ctrl alt del gives it the kick that it needs
<reuben> i wonder what it was blocked on
<DSpair> Looks like it wants pkg-config. And if that fails, it looks for freetype-config (which is present).
<DSpair> penguin42: OK, here's what appears to be happening. The autogen.sh looks for the freetype version using pkg-config. When I run pkg-config manually for libfreetype, there is no output. Where would I look to see if the proper .pc file for freetype is installed?
<penguin42> DSpair: So I seem to have a freetype2 in /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<LucidLynx> anyone else got a big glitch in the monitor refresh rate
<Dr_Willis> LucidLynx:  not seen any issuez.. im on 3 machines - all lcd's
<LucidLynx> Dr_Willis: what are your GPU's and are you using compiz?
<Dr_Willis> nvidia x2, intel. and  compiz on one.
<LucidLynx> compiz on the nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<LucidLynx> Dr_Willis: well im having a serious issue but dont know how to fix it. got everything properly installed. proprietary drivers nvidia and proper resolution and refresh rate but the screen randomly turns black for half a second every 20 minutes or so
<Dr_Willis> sounds like screensaver. or powersaver kicking in
<LucidLynx> Dr_Willis: 20 minutes is a bit much maybe 10 - 15.. no screensaver already deactivated
<Dr_Willis> check the powersaver settings also
<Dr_Willis> power controll or whatever its called
<Dr_Willis> that dosent sound liek a refersh rate issue to me.
<Dr_Willis> it does it when you are using the pc however? or just letting it sit?
<LucidLynx> Dr_Willis: randomly. when im using it or when its playing music as it is. i have no energy savers or screen savers configured and it still happens
<mebitek> hello. i have a intel i5 430m. which kernel is the right choice?
<mebitek> actually on ubuntu lucid kernel 2.6.32-19 cpu temperature, turboboost, suspend and hibernate do not work. some tips?
<mebitek> with current daily mainline kernel 2.6.34 - cpu temp works... but i cannot suspend / hibernate.
<LucidLynx> mebitek: i got conky running with cpu temperature :)
<mebitek> wich kind of cpu LucidLynx
<LucidLynx> core 2 duo cpu 1.55Ghz
<LucidLynx> core 2 duo cpu 1.66*Ghz
<mebitek> i have i5 processor
<mebitek> not core2duo
<mebitek> it is cpu family 6 and model name = 37
<LucidLynx> mebitek: try install conky see if it reads temp
<mebitek> i've conky. no temp in this 2.6.32-19 kernel. i got temperature if i install mainline kernel at 31.03.2010
<LucidLynx> mebitek: okay
<mebitek> LucidLynx: what about i5 support?
<LucidLynx> [52859.016780] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0000 180c 004b004a 0000f394 00000000 0000000b
<LucidLynx> anyone know if this causes my screen to glitch black for half a sec randomly?
<LucidLynx> [52859.016780] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0000 180c 004b004a 0000f394 00000000 0000000b
<Dr_Willis> LucidLynx:  try a diffrent window manager, or try just the xterm session.. see if it still does it then.
<LucidLynx> will do brb
<Damascene> we can't update yet?
<Dr_Willis> ive updated 3 machines with no real issues
<Dr_Willis> but i only am using gnome on 1 of them
<LucidLynx> Dr_Willis: no i dont think it happens in Xterm
<reuben> is apport behaving strangely for anybody else? it's reporting crashes for apps that are still open and working properly
<Volkodav> if I move folders potentially with virus to another folder or partition can the rest of the drive get infected ?
<Volkodav> or should I zip or tar them first  ?
<fagan> Wow IRC is after getting a lot better in empathy
<fagan> It was useless in karmic
<dolmen> "GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet.". Too late. My system is currently inconsistent.
<reuben> hmm, this is a strange one...video playback is offcolor. mplayer, totem, vlc and miro have the issue (people have blue heads). avidemux shows correct colors
<dolmen> Is LaunchPad login down?
<Ascavasaion> I am using a notebook with an English UK keyboard, and I reside in SA.  I am running 10.04 and I cannot figure out how to get the language sorted out because the spelling auto correct that say checks the text I am chatting here in XChat is giving errors on so many words.  I think it is using the South African  dictionary with less words.  any advice please?
<patdk-wk> turn off autocorrect?
<patdk-wk> xchat/edit/preferences/spell checking
<yellabs> is sound broken , that you know of, ubuntu 10.04 29 march version
<yellabs> ?
<Ascavasaion> patdk-wk, I like the auto spell check... I want to change the default language.
<yellabs> downloading 1 april veriosn now, hope its fixed...
<yellabs> soon i need to rol out 60 pc' s with ubuntu
<BUGa_vacations> yellabs: how can you know the precise date
<LucidLynx> sound works fine seems to be missing the volume manager in the panel though
<BUGa_vacations> and why aren't you up to date?
<BUGa_vacations> yellabs: why download? just zsync it
<BUGa_vacations> save servers load and bw
<yellabs> i am working at some other things in between , hmm, zsync
<BUGa_vacations> yellabs: you are rolling *60* production PCs with a BETA OS?
<BUGa_vacations> with tons of updates, UI changes daily ?
<LucidLynx> BUGa_vacations: lol
<yellabs> i hope its stable soon,
 * BUGa_vacations head desks
<dolmen> zsync?
<BUGa_vacations> yellabs: yeah, on 30 of april
<BUGa_vacations> dolmen: yes, zsync
<BUGa_vacations> not a typo
<yellabs> would you recommend rollin them out with 8.04.3?
<dolmen> http://zsync.moria.org.uk/
<Ascavasaion> so, one cannot change the dictionary in 10.04???
<BUGa_vacations> yellabs: 9.10 ? and upgade in a few months
<toogreen_> i upgraded from 9.10 amd64 to 10.04... Everything went smoothly, just one thing tho, the splash screen at the start and shutdown/reboot, is in some odd resolution like 640x480 and low-color mode.. any ideas?
<BUGa_vacations> cssh X machines and do $ sudo do-release-upgrade
<LucidLynx> anyone know what the compizconfig channel is
<BUGa_vacations> toogreen_: nvidia right?
<toogreen_> BUGa_vacations, yup, 9800GT
<LucidLynx> anyone know what the compizconfig channel is
<ZykoticK9> toogreen_, are you using a VGA= line in your grub?  As it's not supported in newer kernels.  There is an alternative mind you, I don't personally know what it is though.
<genii> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<LucidLynx> thank you
<toogreen_> ZykoticK9, not sure, which grub file do i need to check/edit to find out?
<ZykoticK9> toogreen_, as BUGa_vacations notes - Plymouth only recently started to support Nvidia proprietary driver and only in Low resolution.
<ZykoticK9> toogreen_, cat /etc/default/grub
<BUGa_vacations> ZykoticK9: I know
<LucidLynx> #compiz-config
<ZykoticK9> BUGa_vacations, yes i know you know - was just pointing this fact out to toogreen :)
<BUGa_vacations> ahh
<BUGa_vacations> missread
<toogreen_> ZykoticK9, just checked that file, i see this "#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" but as u can see it is commented
<ZykoticK9> toogreen_, that is the new version of VGA= yes, but changing it isn't going to fix plymouth
<toogreen_> i read something about "quiet splash" on the forums... i see it in there too...
<toogreen_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<toogreen_> does this have anything to do with it as well?
<ZykoticK9> toogreen_, NO - you aren't going to be able to change the plymouth resolution - period/end of story.
<toogreen_> ZykoticK9, ok so i just need to wait then? Hope this can be fixed before release... :-\
<ZykoticK9> toogreen_, it's a lot better then i though it would be already - previous us Nvidia users had text plymouth - now we have graphics (in low resolution)
<BUGa_vacations> ZykoticK9: I particurally like $ sudo aptitude purge plymouth
<ZykoticK9> toogreen_, if you don't like the low resolution graphics BUGa_vacations suggestion above will remove Plymouth all together for you
<toogreen_> ZykoticK9, nah, i like it.. just hope it can look nicer soon at startup/shutdown :-P
<BUGa_vacations> I miss running nouveau
<ZykoticK9> BUGa_vacations, on one of my VM's i removed "quiet splash" to see the text underneath but I think the idea of having a clean non-text bootup is a step in the right direction (for general Ubuntu adoption that is)
<Ian_Corne> ha, an update tries to drag plymouth back in
<Ian_Corne> time to give it another go i guess
<jraxxo> hi
<jraxxo> I've got a problem with my pc.... I installed kubuntu 10.04 beta and it won't recognize my realtek (RTL-8111C) adapter even though i have installed the official driver from realtek. any advice?
<BUGa_vacations> ZykoticK9: I do like the splash
<BUGa_vacations> I just don't like it not working as expected
<BUGa_vacations> to have a TTY blinking
<robbit10> Is Ubuntu Lucid Lynx, Beta 1 stable enough to run on my PC? (the only one i have)
<BUGa_vacations> and then 0.5 secs of splash is lame
<toogreen_> is there a key trigger to switch to text mode while plymouth loads? Just in case you want to see the text/debug?
<BUGa_vacations> robbit10: if you don't know how to fix probs, then NO
<BUGa_vacations> and beta is already very old
<ZykoticK9> toogreen_, removing "quiet splash" will show the text instead
<robbit10> BUGa_vacations: Well, i do know how, but i'm not looking forward to fixing sudden breakages.
<reuben> ian_corne  - do you have bug 553285 ? not everybody is seeing that...perhaps it's only on some servers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553285 in plymouth "Package dependencies are too strong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553285
<BUGa_vacations> robbit10: I do recommend everyone to do some testing in early stages
<ZykoticK9> BUGa_vacations, i'm assuming your nic is different from the regular as you are on vacation?  if so, enjoy your vacation - and what are you doing in IRC man?
<BUGa_vacations> but if you don't plan to file bugs, face breakage, etc, then NO, don't run this on your system
<BUGa_vacations> *yet*
<BUGa_vacations> ZykoticK9: :D
<ZykoticK9> robbit10, if you see the channel topic - there are still serious "breakages" in Lucid still
<Ian_Corne> reuben: well I still had plymouth-x11 installed I think
<Ian_Corne> Hmm, I didn't
<Ian_Corne> reuben: I have it
<Ian_Corne> Now i'm afraid to reboot..
<Ian_Corne> My boot hangs when plymouth is on the system..
<robbit10> ZykoticK9: You mean GNOME being uploaded? And, Ah, yes, English is not my mother language.. How should I say "breakage" in English?
<Ian_Corne> After this operation, 5,255MB disk space will be freed.
<Ian_Corne> lol
<Ian_Corne> 966 packages :=)
<reuben> ian_corne yeah, i was getting that yesterday with 0.8.1-2 ... with 0.8.1-3 plymouth doesn't freeze my boot, but i did run into another boot issue...bug 545536, i believe. alt ctrl del once, when it freezes, gets you past that problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545536 in ubuntu "Not able to boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545536
<Ian_Corne> hmmm
<Ian_Corne> Ok, will check
<reuben> that's a pretty vague bug, but...
<ZykoticK9> robbit10, you used "breakages" correctly!  I just put it in quotes, to note that there are different issues involved :)
<Ian_Corne> ok managed to boot
<Ian_Corne> icorne@unicorne:~$ apt-cache policy plymouth-x11
<Ian_Corne> plymouth-x11: Installed: (none)
<Ian_Corne> I guess it was plymouth-x11 breaking boot?
<reuben> did you have to alt-ctrl-del, or did it boot without help?
<Ian_Corne> without help
<Ian_Corne> i'll install -x11 now
<Ian_Corne> to see
<Ian_Corne> because this one looks alot less nice
<Ian_Corne> it boots
<Ian_Corne> but it's uglier with -x11
<Ian_Corne> aha, it was with plymouth-ubuntu-theme-text that it works
<Ian_Corne> trying with logo now
<Ascavasaion> Is there no way to change dictionary language from South African to  British?
<Haffe> In what application?
<BUGa_vacations> you guys seen kernel.org page today?
<ZykoticK9> BUGa_vacations, is that the same as flying a flag upside down?  are they in distress :)
<Ascavasaion> Haffe, Across the whole platform.  the auto correct used in Mozilla and XChat for example.
<Ian_Corne> ok it the logo theme that's crashing it reuben
<twager> cannot get a cube in compiz only a three sided figure..Anyone got a cube running ok ?
<Ian_Corne> twager: have you tried changing your workspaces to 4x1?
<red> twager: a cube requires atleast four faces - so 4 virtual desktops :)
<twager> Yes but no joy
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> 4 in a row
<red> yes
<Ian_Corne> you can define them 4 in a collum, which doesn't work
<red> you can do 2x4 for two cubes aswell
<markl_> anyone here interested in trying to make an un-jailbroken iPod or iPhone work out of the box on Lucid?
<Ian_Corne> well, 3x3 didn't give me 3 trisided thingies
<markl_> i am getting a weird error and i am curious if i'm the only one
<markl_> rhythmbox or gtkpod, i don't care
<ZykoticK9> markl_, i certainly can't help - but perhaps posting the "weird error" in the channel will increase the odds someone can answer
<markl_> when i run gtkpod on the terminal and try to sync, it does this: http://snipt.org/IWn
<markl_> #gtkpod peeps are baffled
<markl_> starting rhythmbox from a terminal gives this:
<markl_> Device 0 (VID=05ac and PID=1294) is UNKNOWN.
<markl_> Please report this VID/PID and the device model to the libmtp development team
<Oxymoron> Anyone else got problem with getting localhost working recently?
<Oxymoron> apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<reuben> ian_corne ... interesting,. will try and confirm. btw you might add another comment in that same bug...steve believes the deps to be correct
<Ian_Corne> well they are
<Ian_Corne> if it's not optional
<Ian_Corne> and plymouth is not bound to the logo theme
<Ian_Corne> so nothing breaks I think
<Ascavasaion> WOW, so one cannot change dictionaries in Gnome... Not a good thing.
<aboSamoor> gwibber-service eats CPU, is that known ?
<BUGa_vacations> ORLY
<BUGa_vacations> and me thinking it ate a LOT LOT LOT of cpu
<BUGa_vacations> lucklly it only a cpu
<lena> where does gnome save the default keyboard layout settings? gnome-keyboard-properties doesn't seem to save them correct. it always loads wrong settings, also different per user.
<Oxymoron> Could someone explain to me whats wrong with this line : LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so? Apache2 says its invalid syntax? :S
<DexterLB> time for lucidbeta1 clean install
<DexterLB> wish me luck
<hanasaki> anyone know how to generate a new PEM for dovecot ssl?   it says bad CA for the cert that comes with and also for the self signed I made
<DexterLB> the "package flux" in the topic doesn't refer to clean installs, right?
<moetunes> isn't it "in-flux"
<Ascavasaion> aboSamoor, My gwibber dies all the time.
<Ascavasaion> lena, I agree... and you cannot change the dictionary/language either.
<aboSamoor> Ascavasaion: I am sceptic if it is up to LTS release quality
<Ascavasaion> aboSamoor, I do not know... but I cannot even change my default language.
 * deanus thinks people mistake LTS for stability..
<deanus> well at least theyve got longer to fix it :)
<BUGa_vacations> deanus: +1
<deanus> this version does seem riddled with problems more than others were
<BUGa_vacations> naaaaa
<freaky[t]> upgrading from 9.10 made me unable to login at gdm anymore
<lena> I tried removing ~/.gconf and ~/.gnome2 directories, but after login gnome sets the keyboard to US layout. I can remove that, set my language right, but after another login gnome restores it to US.
<deanus> well, a month still yet... fingers keeping crossed
<lena> the funny thing is that happens only for one out of 5 users.
<Ascavasaion> lena, Exactly the problem I am having.
<Ian_Corne> lena: make sure all you . folders are writeable
<Ian_Corne> and owned by you
<lena> i'm quite sure they are, but i check it again
<CardinalFang> This may be a hardware question.  Does anyone have an idea why the same background image would have such different colors on different LCDs?  http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4482021486_e7178a86fd_b.jpg
<moetunes> wow that sort of diff would have to be lcd settings I would think
<patdk-wk> CardinalFang, all kinds of reasons :)
<patdk-wk> expecially if your using dvi/dsplayport/hdmi
<CardinalFang> moetunes, There are no settings external on either.  The large has a singe button, for power.
<CardinalFang> patdk-wk, Yes, the large is fed with dual-line DVI.
<patdk-wk> ya, you have alot of settings you have to adjust
<patdk-wk> well, with everything, except vga, the monitor does the sampling for the dac
<patdk-wk> so that can affect it
<Ascavasaion> CardinalFang, no idea... but I really like your monitor :)
<moetunes> CardinalFang: ones pink - the other purple - it has to be the screens afaik...
<patdk-wk> but normally it's the default settings for the monitor
<patdk-wk> yours is probably set more for tv viewing friendly setting
<patdk-wk> and the laptop isn't
<Ascavasaion> CardinalFang, IBM thinkpad?  I have an old T42
<CardinalFang> patdk-wk, Hrm, I recall no settings anywhere.
<moetunes> blacks are more pronounced on the lappy too
<patdk-wk> CardinalFang, they are all over the monitor, I have several of them
<cirwin> Hey, I can't boot the Daily LiveCD at all. How can I debug this in a meaningful way?
<CardinalFang> Ascavasaion, yes, IB^WLenovo.  X301
<patdk-wk> on my monitor (dell lcd's)
<patdk-wk> it has the color mode, standard, multimedia, game, warm, cool, custom
<Ascavasaion> hehe
<patdk-wk> most of them give you temps, like 9500, 6500, custom
<Ascavasaion> bye bye
<Ascavasaion> supper time.
<CardinalFang> patdk-wk, okay, I'm wrong.  There are three buttons.  power toggle.  brightness up, brightness down.
<ZykoticK9> cirwin, is this a daily from today or yesterday?
<patdk-wk> CardinalFang, what model?
<cirwin> ZykoticK9, yesterday. I was trying it last night.
<cirwin> ZykoticK9, Nouveau has caused boot hangs for me all along, but I couldn't get it to work yesterday with "nomodeset" either
<ZykoticK9> cirwin, you kinda chose a bad day for daily (due to the Gnome update, mentioned in channel Topic) - what happens when you boot it?
<CardinalFang> "DELL3007WFPHC"
<cirwin> ZykoticK9, with nomodeset I get a plymoth bootsplash, then it just sits there. I can't switch to another VTY or anything. Had to hold the power button
<JohnTed> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso ... can I do disk encryption with that release? like on the alternative install. Or do I need the alternative install?
<lena> well .gvfs/ isn't writeable, also immune to chmod 700 .gvfs/
<cirwin> ZykoticK9, without nomodeset (so using nouveau kms) I just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor, no disc activity. I have to hard reset there as well
<ZykoticK9> cirwin, sorry man I got nothing to suggest for you... best of luck man.
<CardinalFang> boot, remove "splash quiet" ?
<reuben> cirwin - try ctrl alt del once when the bootsplash is frozen
<reuben> cirwin - something is blocking boot for me too
<reuben> ctrl alt del gets me past whatever it is
<ZykoticK9> cirwin, you could try to disable acpi - by adding acpi=off to your grub, something to try/test anyways
<cirwin> reuben, I did, didn't work
<lena> Ian_Corne, besides .gvfs/ is owned by the right user and writeable, but .gvfs seems to be a virtual filesystem and not be modifiable by chmod :-(
<reuben> cirwin - might also be plymouth itself. you can't uninstall it now because of deps, but try renaming /etc/init/plymouth*.conf to /etc/init/plymouth*.conf_noboot
<cirwin> reuben, I'm using the livecd.
<reuben> ah, oh well
<cirwin> reuben, Last time I tried to install it it messed up my disk due to a bug with parted/gptsync
<CardinalFang> cirwin, start it up.  remove "splash quiet" from the boot arguments
<cirwin> reuben, I had a chroot image that I tried out occassionally, but it seems to fail now on dpkg configuring dbus, so it's stuck mid-upgrade
<cirwin> CardinalFang, sorry, it took me a minute to figure out how to do that in isolinux
<cirwin> CardinalFang, normal boot hangs with a message from nouveau "PRAMIN flush timeout". No further progress or disk activity.
<cirwin> My keyboard doesn't have a dedicated delete key, but Fn+backspace sends delete. CTRL+ALT+Fn+Backspace doesn't work, but this might just mean that usbhid (or whatever does the special keyboard handling) isn't loaded yet.
<reuben> cirwin - do you have any choices of kernel on the livecd? (probably not). the most recent kernel doesn't work with my usb keyboard during boot
<cirwin> reuben, It doesn't seem to. It seems to boot referencing the kernel and initrd symlinks, so I don't know what specific kernel it is booting
<cirwin> I'
<CardinalFang> cirwin, Hrm, I bet you should disable loading the nouveau module.
<CardinalFang> I'm sure there's a way.
<cirwin> CardinalFang, I'm trying this time with nomodeset specified. It's mid-boot right now
<Administer_> Hello, as of my last upgrade my networking has stopped working. May i get some assistance in bringing it back up?
<illyume> I realize things are in flux and all and not all working properly since Lucid's still in the beta phase... but... should the panel be all locked down? I'm finding all the options for moving things around / locking and unlocking things to the panel are all greyed out.
<ZykoticK9> illyume, i'm certainly able to move things around?
<illyume> I'm using the netbook remix version, which may be part of it.
<ZykoticK9> illyume, ahhh - ya don't know about NBE
<illyume> NBE?
<ZykoticK9> illyume, remix is renamed Edition in 10.04
<illyume> Oh, okay.
<illyume> At any rate... anything on the panel I right-click, the options for "remove from panel" "move" and "lock to panel" are all greyed out and unusable.
 * illyume also makes mental note to refer to it as Netbook Edition from now on. :P
<BUGa_vacations>  1447    491.4M     2.0G        25544K                       13% bash
<BUGa_vacations> WTH
<ZykoticK9> illyume, just checked in my NBE VM - all locked as well...
<illyume> That's interesting...
<illyume> Another problem I'm running into, and this one's kinda confounding: I've normally set up my netbook to have a 512MB swap partition, and a ~3.3GB partition for / on the main drive in my netbook (it's 4GB total space), and then a partition for /home on a SD card I have plugged into it.
<illyume> Which has worked well for me in the past, with 9.10 and all. However, when I tried to set up 10.04 the same way... it'll format and install and everything properly... but for some reason, it hangs up on trying to mount /home when booting up.
<illyume> Going back in with a livedisk, I can mount both drives just fine and see all the files on them... and the /etc/fstab file looks to be set up properly... it just won't load on startup, which means I can't run my computer with that setup.
<illyume> I've now instead put everything onto the main drive, with only a 225MB swap partition, and it works fine... but it feels really cramped.
<cirwin> CardinalFang, with nomodeset specified, and without quiet & splash, it makes it further. It gets to "ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4". But I have no VTYs or X.
<illyume> I get that message a lot too. I wasn't quite sure what it meant >.>
<cirwin> ureadahead termination I believe being the end of the regular boot sequence.
<CardinalFang> cirwin, Hrm.  Well, you're well into userspace then.
<robin0800> illyume: its a bug
<CardinalFang> cirwin, Now, add  init=/bin/sh  in place of "quiet slash".  Tell us when you have a shell.
<reuben> CardinalFang - that's the same issue that i can circumvent with a ctrl alt del, fwiw
<BlaWiz> i played urban terror(poor performance) while system monitoring was running, when i quit i saw that CPU was running at 100% capacity. does this mean taht the cpu is the problem? (ubuntu10.04)
<BlaWiz> i had no problem with urban on ubuntu 9.04 (same machine)
<BlaWiz> have installed nvidia restricted driver
<cirwin> CardinalFang, I am in sh. oddly enough I have no actual prompt, but commands work and output properly.
<CardinalFang> Huh.
<CardinalFang> Try "screen" if you have it installed
<cirwin> screen is not on the livecd
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<Administer_> As of my last upgrade my networking has stopped working. May i get some assistance in bringing it back up?
<CardinalFang> cirwin, I may have nisunderstood.  Are you trying to recover a system, or only try the CD?
<cirwin> CardinalFang, I'm trying to use the livecd. Ideally I want to install so I can have a lucid partition to test with. I haven't been able to successfully use lucid yet
<cirwin> CardinalFang, Mostly due to nouveau it seems
<CardinalFang> Ah.  Then I can't help.  Try the Alternative CD or server CD instead.
<Berzerker> so in grub, the 10 second timer just shows a blank screen, how can I make it show the kernel list while its counting down like it used to?
<cirwin> CardinalFang, Well I'd like to be sure that after installing with the alternate cd that I could actually get a useable system :p
<CardinalFang> 10 seconds?!
<Berzerker> yes 10 seconds (which is what I set it to)
<Damascene> I'm getting, evolution-shell-Message: Killing old version of evolution-data-server...
<CardinalFang> Oh.  Well, while you're screwing around in the settings, tweak the one that shows the list.  I don't know what it is.
<ninjai> anybody else have their boot screen disappear after updating the first time?
<Damascene> and evolution opens without folders
<ninjai> I get grub, choose ubuntu, then blank screen....... then login.
<reuben> cirwin - if you have older kernels sitting around, i'm fairly sure the alt-ctrl-del workaround will work for you once you install.  not guaranteed of course. :) ... can you do an install via virtualbox to see?
<Administer_> ninjai, i also have experienced that problem
<CardinalFang> reuben, he has no installation. He's just booting a CD.
<reuben> CardinalFang - right, but once he does install then he'll be able to use an older kernel and his usb keyboard should thus work during boot. theoretically
<BUGa_vacations> Oh F*** LOLOLOL http://acidcow.com/fun/8608-acid-picdump-165-pics.html
<cirwin> reuben, I've used lucid in KVM, and typically the C+A+D works to trigger init 6. My issue is trying to use it on my actual hardware.
<BUGa_vacations> watch the 1st pic
<BUGa_vacations> http://acidcow.com/pics/20100401/acid_picdump_01.jpg
<BUGa_vacations> ooopss
<BUGa_vacations> wrong window
<BUGa_vacations> sorry
<cirwin> reuben, My usb keyboard worked with init=/bin/sh, including the fn+backspace workaround.
<reuben> cirwin - weird. do the alt sysrq commands work when the boot is frozen?
<cirwin> reuben, so I don't think the keyboard is something to worry about. It's the hanging during boot that is my more urgent concern.
<cirwin> reuben, I don't have a sysrq key
<cirwin> reuben, It's a laptop
<keen_> hi sorry for asking this question, you maybe have heard it a lot of times : i managed to restore the buttons to the right side (by using gconf-editor) but the icon of the program is missing on the window  (that makes them look strange)
<keen_> is there a way to change this? please^^
<cirwin> keen_, I believe showing the icon is theme-specific.
<keen_> ah ok
<keen_> ok yes your right with the blue theme it seems to work
<toogreen_> ahem. I'm having some dependency problems :-(  update-manager: Depends: update-manager-core (=1:0.133.8) but 1:0.133.9 is to be installed
<toogreen_> duh
<toogreen_> any idea?
<yofel> toogreen_: wait a an hour or 2 and try again
<toogreen_> yofel, oh i see.. so they're just updating the servers with new packages?
<yofel> well, we get new packages most of the time, but now witch beta2 near it's more than usualy
<yofel> *usual
 * Oxymoron hate dpkg, when uninstalling it breakes package dependecies and interupt itself xD Even if some programmer screwed up in dependecies or anything in removal process it should brute force uninstallation anyway.
<GuyFromHell> Can I get someone to try to run a program for me, i want to figure out if this program is failing because of the gtk versions in lucid. http://gist.github.com/352076
<abhinav> !topic | toogreen_
<ubottu> toogreen_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<yofel> Oxymoron: usually a bad idea, if you *KNOW* what you're doing you can use several --force flags yourself
<toogreen_> abhinav, ooops. right, i should've read that! thx
<abhinav> toogreen_: they are uploading gnome-2.30 .. better to wait before downloading
<Oxymoron> yofel: Which flag to use to brute force totally? :D This doesnt work: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package
<toogreen_> abhinav, ok that's cool.. but I haven't broke anything on my system while I was trying to update did I?
<GuyFromHell> s/gtk versions/things/
<abhinav> toogreen_: did you upgrade ?
<abhinav> toogreen_: or only update ?
<yofel> Oxymoron: err, can you tell me what exactly went wrong? pastebin?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Even if "pre-removal-skript" get error code it should continue anyway and do all procedures.
<toogreen_> abhinav, nah i was just updating, but my update-manager is gone now, heheh
<abhinav> toogreen_: ok .. you mean the earlier version is also not there ?
<yofel> Oxymoron: NO, depending on the error it could make things much worse
<toogreen_> abhinav, i just hope i can put it back when everything is back
<Oxymoron> yofel: Well my freaking Konsole is in swedish? Maybe you understand anyway?
<abhinav> toogreen_: yeah shouldn't be problem in a while .. there's always a way to get it working :)
<yofel> Oxymoron: run it with 'LANG=C dpkg...'
<toogreen_> abhinav, i dunno, it just says that when i try to install it:  update-manager: Depends: update-manager-core (=1:0.133.8) but 1:0.133.9 is to be installed
<toogreen_> abhinav, ok cool then, i'll just wait and cross my fingers
 * penguin42 iggles at Oxymoron's bug
<penguin42> g
<Oxymoron> yofel: http://pastebin.com/wxCx71Gm
<abhinav> toogreen_: that's perfectly fine. It did not do any changes yet, it just tried to upgrade but had dependency problems. One things are stable, run apt-get update again and things should work without any issues
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Giggle against apache2, zend and php5 packages that didnt remove when I uninstalled them CORRECTLY :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: LANG=C ? :P
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Oh it's the Swedish Konsole that's the funny one
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Haha, why so? :D
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Well assuming you're not Swedish it's one of the most obscure bugs I've seen for a while
 * ZykoticK9 isn't seeing partial upgrade in Update Manager right now :)
<Oxymoron> penguin42: I am swedish? :D
<yofel> Oxymoron: LANG=C should make the output english, 'sudo LANG=C dpkg ...' actually
<toogreen_> abhinav, I just tried again, i removed update-manager-core then tried to reinstall update-manager alone, which re-installed both. Problem solved :-D
<toogreen_> thanks for the help all
<Oxymoron> yofel: Alright english version here http://pastebin.com/YUSmB0Rc
<Oxymoron> yofel: And what does C stand for? :D Why not lang=en-US? :D
<yofel> Oxymoron: C comes from c-programming I think. Generally means the untranslated string as it exists in the application code
<yofel> which should be english in most cases
<Oxymoron> yofel: Alright ... lol on that xD Anyway, I think I know the main problem, when I upgraded apache2 my Zend Studio repository doesnt downloaded new php5 packages which broke my LAMP ... The repository was inactivated due upgrade to Lucid xD
<yofel> oh WAIT...
<yofel> duh
<yofel> that was the directory we removed when we fixed your grub issue...
<yofel> Oxymoron: ^
<metatagg> hello! I can't get compiz running
<Oxymoron> yofel: Hahahahahahahahaha :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: Awesome ...
<yofel> Oxymoron: you still have your backup of /usr/local/ do you?
<metatagg> it says :
<metatagg> compiz (core) - Fatal: glXCreateContext failed
<metatagg> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<metatagg> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<metatagg> when i run compiz --replace
<Oxymoron> yofel: I am not sure, maybe somewhere I have xD I though think I removed it because it worked with grub later on :P
<yofel> metatagg: which graphics card and driver?
<metatagg> yofel: Ati radeon 4870, proprietary from ATI webpage
<cirwin> CardinalFang, reuben: I removed "quiet splash" set nomodeset and xforcevesa. This time it booted right up into X
<Oxymoron> yofel: Or the easy way, just install the thing from Zend once again ...
<yofel> urgh neither do I have an ATI card nor do I think that installing non-repos driver is a good idea
<salty-horse> hey. is there a way for the icons in the indicator applet to not be so spacious? There's a big empty gap between the two icons I currently have
<CardinalFang> cirwin, congrats.
<metatagg> yofel: so... how do I get rid of it? :)
<metatagg> yofel: not the card, the driver ;)
<yofel> metatagg: no idea, we have some ATI users in here, please wait for them
<Administer_> No one here can help with my network problem eh? Can you all suggest another channel?
<yofel> Oxymoron: hm yeah, try to reinstall the app and remove it again, fact stays that a package should *never* install anything in /usr/local grr...
<metatagg> yofel: awesome, thanks!
<alienkid10> how do I change the buttons back to the positions like in 9.10?
<CardinalFang> Administer_, No one is going to commit to helping, so don't ask for that.  Just ask a real question.
<yofel> Administer_: what did stop working? wireless or wired? karmic->lucid upgrade or regular updates?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Do you know if its possible to do like sudo apt-get install -f | pastebinit and get all future output to console before its finished? :P
<Oxymoron> yofel: Its really annoying it doesnt work :P Or if its possible to paste from clipboard into pastebinit
<Administer_> Ok, after last upgrade and i rebooted my networking stoped working all together wireless and ethernet. Lucid upgrade btw
<yofel> Oxymoron: wait, you mean like it didn't use pastebinit to paste the errors?
<apparle> Can someone please help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/475466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 475466 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[RC410] detects AGP on a PCIE card" [Undecided,Fix released]
<prayii> is there a working ATI driver for lucid yet?
<Oxymoron> yofel: yes ;)
<metatagg> prayii: I'm waiting for the same answer.. :)
<apparle> prayii: which card.... does it support latest version of fglrx or not?
<yofel> Oxymoron: try to redirect stderr output to stdout with '<command> 2>&1 | pastebinit'
<prayii> apparle: I believe so.. I don't own it yet. Waiting on purchasing until I can comfirm it will work
<prayii> stupid Dell puttin in the ATI instead of Nvidia now in their new XPS machines
<Oxymoron> yofel: Thats more complicated then do it myself and paste on pastebin.com :D
<penguin42> prayii: The HD4xxx series cards work with the open source driver, I don't think the commercial driver has landed yet for Lucid, and you'll need the commercial one for the HD5xxxx series or for funky features on the others
<Oxymoron> yofel: If it isnt easy then its not worth the effort :D
<yofel> Oxymoron: the redirec is the '2>&1' part, where 2 is stderr and 1 is stdout
<prayii> penguin42: the open source driver doesn't play well with Compiz right?
<Oxymoron> command | pastebinit would be good or like clipboard-lastpost | pastebinit
<penguin42> prayii: I've not tried it
<penguin42> prayii: But I'm sure the closed source one will land any time soon
<prayii> penguin42: tyvm! =D
<yofel> Oxymoron: yes, but the fact stays that the pipe only forwards stdout output, you need to redirect the errors from stderr to stdout so they actually get to pastebinit
<metatagg> penguin42: i've got a 4870, and i think i got the atidriver from their webpage, how do i use the open source one?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes, noticed ;) I must say it quite ironic it doesnt work because I fixed another problem before and then have to install to uninstall it :D
<penguin42> metatagg: If you uninstall the closed source one it should default to the open source one
<metatagg> penguin42: thanks! I'll see how it turns out...
<yofel> Oxymoron: I'm sorry about that, but it's the policy to never install packaged software in /usr/local, so I didn't expect anything to break there
<penguin42> a local directory for local software
<Oxymoron> yofel: Its alright, its my fault everything anyway as usual :D It always is something I change that pay back l later on :D
 * Oxymoron is pissed that wine doesnt run so he cant get keygenerator for Zend Studio because when he reinstalled the last key disappeared xD Woho
<Oxymoron> chown it is then xD
<Oxymoron> Oh yeah, now Spotify works again <3
<Oxymoron> yofel: One question, if user of one folder or file is root and my oxymoron account have access to group root, why isnt it possible to access root files/dirs then? :S
<penguin42> Oxymoron: Groups don't give you perms over a user
<yofel> Oxymoron: what are the group permissions on that folder?
<Oxymoron> yofel: It was root that was owner and only owner was able to change anything?
<Oxymoron> penguin42: How to get perms over a user then?
<penguin42> Oxymoron: The rules (simplified) are if the file is owned by a given user and you are that user then you have the user permissions for the file, or failing that if you have the same group as that file then you have it's group permissions or failing that you have the other permissions of the file
<yofel> Oxymoron: then only root can change it, you would have to give it group permissions to change it yourself
<Oxymoron> penguin42: On my account I want to access my root files sometimes
<penguin42> Oxymoron: What group are those files in?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes I did chown now, but it doesnt make sense keep me protected from editing files on my own computer except inside core files so no hacker can access it.
<Oxymoron> penguin42: root
<penguin42> Oxymoron: ls -l that file
 * Oxymoron says that he used: "sudo chown -hvR oxymoron:oxymoron /home/oxymoron/", want full permissions of my own freaking home-folder :D
<Birdhead776> hello
<penguin42> Oxymoron: What's creating files as root in there?
<yofel> ok, your home folder should always be you:you
<yofel> exept you run an app as root that creates files in there
<Oxymoron> penguin42: I dont really know actually, something ...
<penguin42> Oxymoron: That's the real question
<Birdhead776> sum1 pleease help me im new n my friend refered me to this site
<penguin42> Birdhead776: How can we help?
<Birdhead776> i got a touch pro 2 that i know nuthing about lol
<Oxymoron> penguin42: Well I odnt really care right now, I just want to fix it but next time IF it would happen again I will hunt that app down and kill it if its create root files in my home folder :D
<penguin42> Birdhead776: Well that's nice - now we only help on Ubuntu Lucid issues here
<Birdhead776> ok so where do i go
<deanus> activated fglrx from hardware drivers but it wont boot, and comes up with the "X in low res" option screen.. I can select restart X and it will then bring on the desktop but the module isnt loaded as CCC wont run.
<Oxymoron> Btw, which packages is it that do Gnome apps like Zend Studio to be KDE Oxygen style instead?
<penguin42> Birdhead776: Sorry, not sure where phone stuff like that is done
<Birdhead776> ty sorry
<prayii> Was there a specific reason Lucid is changing file size readings to a base 10 system?
<penguin42> prayii: People have been arguing about it for years
<horsie> If I try to connect to my Windows server.  I go "Places->Connect to Server".  I enter my information.  It eventually fails, but the gvfsd-smb process jumps to 100% CPU, and never goes down.  Known issue?
<mixrin> hello, is there any builds of libXft, cairo and freetype with ClearType patches?
<penguin42> prayii: The original reason for using powers of 2 in RAM sizes doesn't necessarily make sense from the dimensions of hard disks and certainly it's not technically correct from a units point of view, so the pedants would rather get it correct
<prayii> penguin42: So it was just a lets-go type of thing. Not a "X is why we had to change it" type of thing?
<prayii> penguin42: ahhh. I see
<prayii> penguin42: you have been a lot of help today. +1
 * penguin42 tries to be
<penguin42> (although arguably for Flash powers of 2 make sense again!)
<jaysonsantos> Hi guys, is anyone able to uptade to latest ubuntuone version in lucid ? It is missing some dependences for me.
<Oxymoron> yofel: Ahaha awesome it wasnt Zend Studio we removed it was Zend Server :O
<DexterLB> the livecd freezes. What can I do?
<DexterLB> I'm on x86
<penguin42> DexterLB: At what point does it freeze?
<DexterLB> well, the point the VM is to be started I think
<DexterLB> I am now booting with nomodreset
<penguin42> if you're using a real CD I'd try another burn
<DexterLB> I did
<DexterLB> I burned the daily one now
<DexterLB> but on dvd as it doesn't fit on a cd
<DexterLB> and it freezes on the same point
<DexterLB> and, it also froze with nomodreset, again this point
<penguin42> DexterLB: What's your hardware?
<fuorviatos> Hello
<DexterLB> intel core 2 duo 2.6Ghz 32bit, 4Gb DDR2, NV GF 8, MSI motherboard, DVD+RW
<Oxymoron> Gah I am going berserk on dpkg soon :S COuld someone help me force to remove zend-gui-pe? xD
<DexterLB> should I try the alternate CD?
<DexterLB> and if yes where do I download it from
<penguin42> DexterLB: That should work, if anything the most likely problem is the Nvidia graphics, but I wouldn't expect a hang, I'd just expect no 3d
<Damascene> evoltuion: 2.28.3-0ubuntu8 0 ,but evoltuion data server: 2.28.3.1-0ubuntu1
<Damascene> what is the problem?
<penguin42> Damascene: Broken package probably, it should sort itself out in time
<Damascene> thank you, I was waiting form morning
<yofel> Oxymoron: you could try to create the folders it complains about by hand, or edit the /var/lib/dpkg/info/<pkgname>.prerm script to not check for them
<linuxrevolution> Hi people
<Oxymoron> yofel: Its not possible to create them by hand because its like hundreds of them to create and I dont evne know which needed :P
<ZykoticK9> linuxrevolution, people where mentioning problems with keyboard layout earlier - not sure if they found a solution or not.  good luck.
<linuxrevolution> what's this problem: http://imagebin.ca/view/Et2pAHH.html
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: hehehe
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: So that's a bad luck!
<yofel> Oxymoron: ok, then edit the script that gives the error here (pre-remove and post-inst) to not look for them
<linuxrevolution> :P
<ZykoticK9> linuxrevolution, i'm not sure -- just wanted to point out that others are having problems with layouts as well
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: why I have not xorg.conf in X11 ??
<ZykoticK9> linuxrevolution, by default it isn't there - what gfx card are you using?
<penguin42> linuxrevolution: In a lot of configs they aren't needed any more - it just figures it out on the fly
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: intel
<Oxymoron> yofel: How to do that if package name is zend-gui-ce? should i edit that /var/lib thing?
<linuxrevolution> penguin42: aha I got it
<ZykoticK9> linuxrevolution, if you want to create an xorg.conf see non-nvidia instructions at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: thank you very much
<Oxymoron> yofel: If I have map list of files and folders, is it possible to create them all someway in one command?
<glaucous> I need help getting my sound to work.  I suspect a package is not installed (a recent upgrade removed ubuntu-desktop) but beyond that I need my hand held.  sound worked before that famous upgrade
<penguin42> linuxrevolution: Most Intel users don't need it; I've got it on <---- that machine because it doesn't autodetect my external monitor
<yofel> Oxymoron: go to /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and edit the zend-gui-ci.prerm and .postinst that give the errors so they don't try to delete the missing files
<linuxrevolution> penguin42: yes you are right
<yofel> Oxymoron: no idea abou that
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: about Key layout I have to wait ya?
<ZykoticK9> linuxrevolution, i'm really not sure - it wasn't me with the issue, didn't pay close attention
<glaucous> anyone?
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: you don't have this problem? are you using beta 1 ?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Ah there we have it, I removed that rm -r /****** line so it doesnt try to remove files that doesnt exist. But why cant it continue if it try to remove file that doesnt exist? :S
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: it happened after an update
<ZykoticK9> linuxrevolution, i'm using an up-to-date Lucid yes, but I use US keyboard layout - so it wasn't an issue for me to switch it
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: oh ya! I see
<yofel> Oxymoron: because dpkg scripts are made so that they fail if something goes wrong, to prevent that the script itself has to appen '|| exit 0' to every command it runs. Not a dpkg problem
<yofel> *append
<Oxymoron> yofel: I guess its good its not officially how to do that with prerm :P So basicly its Zends fault that does a crappy delete files hooker? :D Or who does create the *.prerm?
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: penguin42: thanks and bye
<glaucous> what is the basic package to install if I want sound?
<yofel> glaucous: can you install ubuntu-desktop again?
<yofel> I'm not sure how sound in gnome works, but make sure you have pulseaudio installed
<glaucous> yofel, I installed ubuntu-desktop from a chroot in karmic, which is how I got gnome-panel and gnome-session back.  but no sound :(
<glaucous> yofel, pulseaudio is already installed
<Oxymoron> yofel: Ah finally it works <3 Had to do heavy shit to make it work again :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: one good hting though, because of this problem appeared it also solved my wine problem I had that no app started :D
<gnubie> glaucous,   out of habit I add my user to the pulse and pulse-access groups
<glaucous> gnubie, let me try that (might take a while, I'm a dunce at system administration)
<yofel> that shouldn't be needed now that pulse doesn't run as a system service
<glaucous> oh?
<glaucous> btw, it only stopped working after a dist-upgrade yesterday
<yofel> you had to do that long ago, but if you're not part of those groups you wouldn't have had sound earlier if they're required
<glaucous> ok
<glaucous> I won't pursue that then
<zekoZeko> on one of my machines pulseaudio does not start on gdm login, no idea why (the problem started after upgrade to lucid). On another it works fine, also after same upgrade.
<reuben> hm, my usb keys are not being recognized by the system. nothing in /var/log/messages, or /etc/mtab, no recognition from nautilus etc.
<yofel> reuben: dmesg?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Nom atter what, thanks for everything really. I Think all things on my computer works as expected now :) When I install Lucid Stable and I see it work good I will turn off all updates one half year to next release :P
<reuben> yofel - bleh, yeah...messages in there
 * Oxymoron wonders why Firefox block .exe files in GNU/LInux? :D Those arent dangerous?
<JohnTed> Where can I get a list of features in 10.04 that are new compared to 9.10?
<yofel> JohnTed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview
<reuben> yofel - huh, weird. it claims that it mounted on /dev/sdk1, /dev/sdk2...but that does not exist
<JohnTed> thanks yofel
<yofel> reuben: hm, I have issues here that KDE doesn't recognise my usb drives, and have heard the same for gnome, but i can mount them fine by hand
<reuben> yofel - when i try by hand i get "mount: special device /dev/sdk1 does not exist"  ... i'll see if there's a bug open on it
<yofel> hm
<glaucous> is there perhaps a kernel mod thing I have to do for pulseaudio?  virtualbox wanted me to modsomething vboxdrv
<arand> Hmm, seems like the buttons on left are final now (but re-arranged): Bug #532633 (and sabdfl claims no 1/4)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<JohnTed> I wanted to install ubuntu+1 with full disk encryption, usually I need to install with the alternative install disc to accomplish this. Is there an alternative install disk for lucid, or not until the 29th?
<almoxarife> am I the only one with a broke touch pad, the tap is out, again.
<glaucous> almoxarife, my tap works
<glaucous> but my sound doesn't :)
<almoxarife> my tap stopped working, then there was an update and it worked again, and now its not working again
<arand> JohnTed: Seems like none today but last daily is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20100331/ ther's also laternate for the old beta1
<almoxarife> glaucous: does sound work with ear plugs?
<glaucous> almoxarife, no
<arand> s/laternate/alternate/
<yofel> JohnTed: also see the known issues on the feature page, we had some issues with encryption in beta1
<almoxarife> glaucous: is your issue card specific?
<abhinav> does anyone know if the packages are out-of-flux and stable now ?
<glaucous> almoxarife, I don't think so, sound worked before yesterday when I did a dist-upgrade which removed gnome-session and gnome-panel and who knows what else
<reuben> yofel - fwiw i filed bug 553481 on the usb issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553481 in mountmanager "USB keys do not automount, cannot be manually mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553481
<guntbert> glaucous: why on earth did you run a dist-upgrade?
<glaucous> guntbert, I thought that's what I was supposed to do when some packages were being held back
<JohnTed> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20100401/
<JohnTed> That will be populated probably within the next day or so?
<guntbert> glaucous: thats nearly as unfortunate as clicking on "partial upgrade" in update manager - I only use aptitude safe-upgrade in normal circumstances
<glaucous> guntbert, what do these options exist for then?
<glaucous> and how do I get my sound back?
<guntbert> glaucous: to both questions: I don't know - sorry  -- as for the sound: if it worked in lucid already there is a good chance it will again
<prayii> glaucous: so you had sound working in Lucid then ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it broke?
<glaucous> guntbert, correct
<glaucous> guntbert, yesterday
<prayii> do you remember which packages updated?
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with broken java applets?
<glaucous> prayii, a bunch.  update manager doesn't pop up automatically and it had been a while since I last remembered to run it
<prayii> glaucous: thats a bummer. have you tried reinstalling lucid?
<prayii> i know its not an awesome solution.
<glaucous> prayii, not yet, but it looks like I might have to
<prayii> glaucous: sorry I couldn't help much. Not an ubuntu master. Hope you don't have to reinstall much.
<almoxarife> glaucous: do you have gnome alsa mixer?
<glaucous> almoxarife, no it is not installed
<prayii> ^^ why didnt I think of that
<prayii> lol
<almoxarife> glaucous: how about alsamixer?
<glaucous> almoxarife, and yet I have the sound preferences dialog
<almoxarife> glaucous: how about alsamixer?
<almoxarife> glaucous: on a terminal try 'alsamixer'
<Oxymoron> yofel: Do you happen to be good with udev as well? I have this in my udev rules ""
<Oxymoron> # FireWire (deprecated dv1394 and video1394 drivers)
<Oxymoron> KERNEL=="dv1394-[0-9]*",        NAME="dv1394/%n", GROUP="video"
<Oxymoron> KERNEL=="video1394-[0-9]*",     NAME="video1394/%n", GROUP="video"
<glaucous> if I put "alsa" in synaptic's quick search, I have installed: alsa-base, alsa-utils, bluez-alsa, gstreamer0.10-alsa, lib32asound2, libasound2, libasound2-plugins, linux-sound-base
<almoxarife> glaucous: on a terminal try 'alsamixer'
<Oxymoron> yofel: First of all, is it possible to remove? Then afterwards I saw one /dev/raw1394, one /dev/video1394 and one /dev/dv1394? :S Isnt v4l confused then? :D I am trying to get my DV cam work in Skype ...
<glaucous> almoxarife, I get a console mixer
<almoxarife> glaucous: look at 'speaker', is the number greater than zero?
<glaucous> almoxarife, there are a bunch of numbers
<almoxarife> glaucous: look at 'speaker', is the number greater than zero?
<glaucous> almoxarife, the numbers immediately above speaker are "100<>100"
<glaucous> but up top, it says: Item: Speaker [dB gain: 0.00, 0.00]
<almoxarife> glaucous: if nothing is playing I would expect that, I think, I can check
<yofel> Oxymoron: nope, I don't  know much about udev
<z0mbie> hey guys, I cant seem to get nvidia-current drivers (or any for that matter) working on my desktop install of beta1 from last night
<glaucous> almoxarife, I have rhythmbox playing, hoping to hear it
<yofel> z0mbie: nvidia-current is installed? lsmod shows nvidia not nouveau?
<z0mbie> Every time I restart x it kicks saying that it cant find the driver.  If I try to find the driver using the Hardware Drivers menu option the only one showing up is nvidia 173 (which doesnt work either)
<Unksi> z0mbie: for me, on a mbp, those drivers fail on the internal monitor but work with external, due to incorrect EDID read.. no idea if thats a case with you but worth checking^
<z0mbie> well its for my desktop which only has a single card
<Oxymoron> yofel: Its strange, I got it half working before by using dv4l-start instead of v4l package that Skype uses by default.
<Unksi> if the nvidia drivers are correctly enabled, that is
<z0mbie> I had that type of issue with my laptop previously though
<Oxymoron> yofel: Kino and dvgrab gives response and found my cam and show the image as well.
<yofel> z0mbie: what card do you have? 'lscpid | grep VGA' ?
<almoxarife> for those with tap issues, seems that something recent brings the touchpad default to no tap
<z0mbie> yofel nvidia-current is installed
<almoxarife> here it did anyway
<yofel> z0mbie: err... lspci | grep VGA
<z0mbie> yofel nothing
<gnomefreak> nothing?
<z0mbie> yofel spoke too soon, sorry lower case
<gnomefreak> oh thank god
 * gnomefreak got scared that it found nothing
<z0mbie> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller nVidia Corp G92
<glaucous> brb
<z0mbie> sorry jumping back and forth between laptop and desktop so its a little tricky
<LucidLynx> hi how do i change login background in this release
<abhinav> anyone knows when packages will not be in-flux so that I can upgrade ? yofel ?
<z0mbie> i was able one time to get 173 working enough that compiz started but ran like crap and quickly crashed
<penguin42> abhinav: They've been like that for a couple of days, so I'm guessing relatively soon - but I don't know
<CosmiChaos> how to change the plymouth boot-logo? i already managed to make the text based logo dissappear...but... the uglyish that i thought of was NOT the text at all but the violet-color .... and the graphic-logo is still violet. i cant really tell you how much i hate that color without swearing
<abhinav> penguin42: ok .. thanks
<CosmiChaos> please help
<yofel> z0mbie: I don't know what 'G92' is supposed to be, how old is that card?
<z0mbie> its a geforce 8800 GT
<z0mbie> about 2 years
<reuben> CosmiChaos - search for plymouth in synaptic. there are a bunch of plymouth-theme packages
<CosmiChaos> im not a fancy little girl that would like to be happy with that crap
<yofel> ah, nvidia-current should work then...
<Unksi> CosmiChaos: easiest way is to remove plymouth with apt-get .p
<reuben> Unksi - no longer an option
<z0mbie> yea its still a relatively current card
<Unksi> oh :/
<yofel> z0mbie: does lsmod list the nvidia modules
<LucidLynx> hi how do i change login background in this release
<CosmiChaos> reuben, i know of them i have them installed, but how to switch since the sbin command simply dissappeared
<CosmiChaos> its gone
<yofel> z0mbie: or does it list nouveau?
<CosmiChaos> i used to to it with: sudo plymouth-set-default-theme --list
<patdk-wk> na, ou have to use install-alternates or whatever it is
<glaucous> almoxarife, whatever the hell, a reboot fixed my audio :(  I thought linux was above rebooting like that.  oh well.  I have sound now
<CosmiChaos> but lucid wont find that comman
<reuben> CosmiChaos - haven't done this (only just got plymouth to even work) ... do you have /bin/plymouth ?
<gnomefreak> LucidLynx: no need to repeat your self. You should look at System>admin.>login (something) but IIRC you cant
<z0mbie> yofel pastebin.com/KE8cUPwr
<CosmiChaos> yes but sudo plymouth --help shows nothing according theming the graphics or choose the path or anything like that :) crazy ubuntu team
<z0mbie> I dont believe I see either listed
<gnomefreak> CosmiChaos: i filied a bug on that if i understand you i am checking the bug in a minute
<Berzerker> I like workspaces, but is there a way to stick an application to a certain workspace? or if there are any other equivalents for it?
<robin0800> hope this is not true ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<yofel> z0mbie: what happens if you run 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<yofel> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<z0mbie> yofel hmm module nvidia_current not found
<Berzerker> robin0800: why? I like them on the left.
<z0mbie> yofel sounds like a problem to me...
<CosmiChaos> gnomefreak, the bug indeed is eye-salty
<yofel> z0mbie: it is, mom
<gnomefreak> someone closed it give me a minute im going to read it
<yofel> z0mbie: go to the dkms folder with 'cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/' and check if nvidia-current.ko is there
<CosmiChaos> i cant believe it does anybody really thinks RGB 255/0/255 is a good default color?
<gnomefreak> CosmiChaos: bug 551722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551722 in plymouth "No way to change Plymouth theme back to the original theme" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551722
<DanaG> argh, why the heck is the ubuntu netbook panel locked down?
<Drakeson> with a 32bit kernel, is it possible to chroot (e.g. schroot) to a 64bit directory?
<yofel> Drakeson: no
<reuben> aha, see scott's comment...the first item in /usr/share/doc/plymouth/README.Debian tells you how to change themes, maybe
<z0mbie> yofel, nope.  I dont see it  "/lib/modules/2.6.32-19-generic-pae/updates/dkms
<yofel> z0mbie: ok, the driver didn't build right, try to reinstall nvidia-current
<Drakeson> yofel: thanks. you just saved me a lot of time :)
<yofel> Drakeson: the other way is possible but not this
<z0mbie> yofel just tried.  I will completely remove and try again
<yofel> CosmiChaos: the default way to change the plymouth theme should be a alternatives selection
<DanaG> And how the heck do I unlock my panel?
<penguin42> DanaG: You mean to move stuff?
<DanaG> Or to add stuff.
<gnomefreak> reuben: CosmiChaos its in the first section im trying in in a few
<penguin42> DanaG: I think it's alt-middle to move stuff; you should be able to add stuff
<DanaG> The normal way is disabled (grayed out).
<Berzerker> is compiz not supposed to completely work with lucid?
<z0mbie> yofel - just completely reinstalled and it still isnt there
<Berzerker> I can't get a lot of the desktop effects working
<Berzerker> like the cube and switching in the cube, etc.
<yofel> z0mbie: did you try it in a terminal? do you get any dkms errors?
<Drakeson> Berzerker: video card problem?
<Berzerker> no the drivers are installed correctly (I have 2 GTX 260s running in SLI, everything's working fine)
<yofel> z0mbie: you *do* have the kernel headers installed, do you?
<penguin42> Berzerker: Are you sure? I can't remember anyone who has had the Nvidia drivers working?
<Berzerker> penguin42: lol I definitely do, X Server settings open fine and save settings...any way to check?
<yofel> penguin42: nvidia is working just fine with KDE here
<reuben> penguin42: nvidia drivers working fine with gnome for me
<penguin42> yofel: Oh OK, I hadn't realised it had caught up
<z0mbie> yofel pastebin.com/WiU7TEvY
<DanaG> ugh, what the heck? gksu keeps echoing my password to the terminal!
<JoshuaL> there are 6 updates being kept back
<matumba> hello, does anyone know how to mount a camera with write access? gvfs-info <location> says: "access::can-write: FALSE"
<JoshuaL> anyone else having this issue?
<gnomefreak> LucidLynx: update-alternatives may have a way to change log in screen
<Drakeson> JoshuaL: "issue"?
<JoshuaL> "issue"
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few. reboot
<yofel> z0mbie: as I said, do you have the kernel headers installed?
<guntbert> JoshuaL: let them be kept back - probably tomorrow it will be smooth again
<JoshuaL> and what package should i report of sleep mode fails?
<JoshuaL> guntbert, ok :)
<JoshuaL> s/of/if
<z0mbie> yofel - linux-headers-2.6.32-19-generic-pae is installed
<z0mbie> linux-image-2.6.32-19-generic-pae is not however
<LucidLynx> update-alternatives
<LucidLynx> ?
<DanaG> oh, I see... it's grabbing the -p I meant to pass to the gksu'd program.
<yofel> z0mbie: err, what does 'uname -r' return for you?
<z0mbie> yofel something different... 2.6.31-16-generic-pae
<yofel> z0mbie: ok... why are you running the karmic kernel?
<z0mbie> yofel - this was an in place update
<LucidLynx> gnomefreak: how?
<yofel> z0mbie: does update-grub show the newer ones? and make sure the new image is installed
<z0mbie> yofel now it should
<z0mbie> and I installed the new image
<z0mbie> let me reboot and see what happens
<DanaG> anyway, so my panels are forcibly locked down.
<Drakeson> DanaG: as a last resort you can use gconftool or gconf-editor
<LucidLynx> why did they remove the customize logon screen function
<bigjb> Is there anyway back from having modified nsswitch.conf to use winbind when not logged in as root that doesnt involve been physically at the machine? :)
<DanaG> what's really weird is that the "lockdown" keys are not set!
<DanaG> So by all means, the panel should be unlocked.
 * Drakeson remembers once he had to kill gconfd or logoff/login to get the panel use the modified settings. It was a bug related to hiding panel.
<z0mbie> yofel - only 2.6.31-16 is showing up in the grub list.  I installed the image and headers for 2.6.32-19 and ran update-grub which said it recognized and updated grub lst
<yofel> z0mbie: are you using grub1 or 2? there was a bug for legacy where update-grub failed to edit modified menu.lst files
<Drakeson> z0mbie: can you try to edit the grub entry by hand at the boot, and point it to the new image?
<z0mbie> yofel - let me check
<z0mbie> yofel - grub 1
<z0mbie> I am installing grub 2
<yofel> z0mbie: then try to move/remove your menu.lst and run update-grub again
<Berzerker> anyone extensively use rhythmbox here?
<yofel> z0mbie: you don't really have to I think
<yofel> (install grub2)
<gnomefreak> the word "default" means something different to everyone i think :(
<yofel> gnomefreak: what default?
<CosmiChaos> im back
<gnomefreak> Drakeson: maybe look at /msg ubottu grub2
<gnomefreak> yofel: plymouth default theme
<Busata> Berzerker: I use rhytmbox all the time, but eh, shoot the question?
<yofel> ah, heh
<z0mbie> yofel - that did it, I can now see the new kernels
<gnomefreak> to me default in that case was the 1st theme used :(
<yofel> z0mbie: ok, then please reboot into 2.6.32
<Drakeson> gnomefreak: what? me?
<ethana2> I think the top panel is ignoring my theme settings..
<gnomefreak> Drakeson: you were looking for editing grub2?
<Berzerker> Busata: I want to make a playlist default when I open it
<Drakeson> gnomefreak: no.
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<DanaG> also weird: when I try to change brightness in KDE, it starts flashing wildly and switching back and forth between two levels.
<Drakeson> no worries :p
<ethana2> oh, shouldn't have upgraded while packages were in flux
<Busata> ah, I don't use playlists I'm afraid
<Drakeson> ethana2: some themes set the color of the top bar separately
<ethana2> Drakeson: :(
<ethana2> I have some applets that obey my settings and some don't now
<ethana2> so it looks really messed up..
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/9pTiu8Lr
<z0mbie> yofel - looks like it installed the module into the kernel directory this time when reinstalled nvidia-current
<DanaG> there's my /sys/class/backlight
<Drakeson> ethana2: which theme?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<ethana2> ambiance
<_Groo_> DanaG: hey DanaG are you he mantainer of the network-manager/modem-manager?
<ethana2> see the top right: http://omploader.org/vNDBsMA
<LucidLynx> how do i change GDM?
<gnomefreak> _Groo_: asac is IIRC
<DanaG> nope.
<_Groo_> damn, hes not arou nd?
<gnomefreak> LucidLynx: did you look at update-alternatives yet?
<Drakeson> ethana2: look into /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc and look for "dark"
<gnomefreak> _Groo_: he doesnt hang out in this channel but hes afk atm
<ethana2> Drakeson: k
<_Groo_> i found a pretty ugly bug in modem-manager.. actually i already told him the bug but i found a better workaround
<DanaG> wow, ambience looks really ugly on windows with only a close button.
<LucidLynx> gnomefreak: yes i did but got a list of options?
<Drakeson> good news is that you can easily create/customize a new theme
<Busata> is it safe to update yet btw?
<ethana2> Drakeson: delete the two .png's?
<Drakeson> oh no
<DanaG> I stick with Human.
<ethana2> modify the xml?
<CosmiChaos> found something that appeared to fix http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/lucid-lynx-offtopic/110/?highlight=plymouth middle of the page
<gnomefreak> LucidLynx: ok maybe i should have given you the full command to look at but atm i dont have it. if you use sudo update-alternatives --all it will list everything that you can change using that command but you need to look for the correct one. If you dont know what something is dont change it
<Drakeson> ethana2: no, mkdir ~/.themes ; cp -R /usr/share/themes/Ambiance ~/.themes/my-ambiance
<Drakeson> ethana2: and then try to fix the gtkrc file in your ~/.themes/my-ambiance
<ethana2> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/ethan/.themes': File exists
<ethana2> does that mean it went ahead with the other commands?
<guntbert> Busata: not on production systems
<ethana2> ok, done..
<CosmiChaos> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S47Fu4uYWsI/AAAAAAAAAcY/9KExu6KAKpc/boot.png <-- lol that background simply sucks
<Busata> well, referring to the gnome 2.30 message, I'm in beta1 already , but don't want to break gnome :)
<LucidLynx> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.org/130670 what should i do?
<z0mbie> yofel - Thanks alot man! I finally have 3d graphics again! :)
<DanaG> Not only is it ugly... it's also confusing.
<ethana2> DanaG: what is?
<DanaG> When booting, it looks like it's starting up and shutting down over and over.
<DanaG> The plymouth theme.
<DanaG> When shutting down... it looks like it's starting up and shutting down over and over.
<ethana2> It'd be cool to use the logo itself as a throbber
<ethana2> have a rotational progress bar go around..
<DanaG> adding red dots == booting; removing red dots == shutting down.
<Sioux-33> hi i wanted to ask why lucid beta doesnt work on my laptop?!
<DanaG> That's the association I get.
<ethana2> Sioux-33: Intel GMA 500?
<DanaG> It goes from 0% to 100% and back to 0%!
<Sioux-33> dont know the laptop is msi gt725
 * ethana2 checks
<_Groo_> anyone with a huawei 3g modem that can confirm this? network-manager only shows the 3g connection if you restart the modem-manager after insert the usb 3g modem?
<gnomefreak> LucidLynx: that is not the one you want however you should use the one to not change it or use the # FOR THE ONE WITH TH * IN FRONT OF IT TO KEEP IT THE SAME. iTS BEST TO FIND THE ONE YOU ARE LOOKING FOR INSTEAD OF GOING THROUGH ALL OF THEM
<ethana2> Sioux-33: what do you mean, "doesn't work"?
<gnomefreak> LucidLynx: sorry for caps ::(
<Sioux-33> <ethana2> the processor q9000 quad  core ati hd4850 graphic ddr2 4gb hd 500gb
<ethana2> Sioux-33: ..does it not boot?
<gnomefreak> LucidLynx: you may be better off using gconfig-editor and look for it. again not sure what one it is
<ethana2> Sioux-33: what happens when you boot off the CD?
<Sioux-33> <ethana2> yup but i have high cpu usage non stop 30 to 50% and i boot up from usb
<gnomefreak> yofel: do you know off hand what is the correct place in either update-alternives or gconf to change login screen
<ethana2> Sioux-33: could be a race condition in desktopcouchdb
<gnomefreak> if so can you let LucidLynx know
<ethana2> Sioux-33: open a system monitor window and pin it down, whatever it is, kill it
<ethana2> Drakeson: what next?
<ethana2> Drakeson: I'm just going to modify my system theme as root, I do that all the time
<ethana2> I see "dark"
<Berzerker> anyone know of any good quake-style terminals?
<Bittarman> Berzerker, for kde or gnome?
<Berzerker> gnome
<Sioux-33> <ethana2> there was few application like udevd then xorg then dbus or something few applications that used my cpu killing it doesnt help
<Bittarman> tilda
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/553386
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 553386 in kubuntu-default-settings "Plymouth theme should use circular progress indicator" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ethana2> oh, finally found that thing that makes the terminal translucent without giving rgb to any other apps
<ethana2> I can just comment these things out, right?
<Berzerker> Bittarman: thanks, tilda works well
<Sioux-33> <ethana2> there must be a better solution then killing applications some bug or something with xorg or udev or other i dont know i had the same problem with karmic and udev 6.1 after downgrade it to 6.0 cpu went staright to 2% dont know how to sort it out in beta lucid  i had in karmic
<ethana2> Sioux-33: if you don't know what process it is, I don't know where you'd go from there
<LucidLynx> gnomefreak: i dont get it
<ethana2> whee, finally fixed my terminal
 * gnomefreak be back in a few LucidLynx look in gconf-editor and thjere should be a section for gdm screen
<gnomefreak> ill be back
<LucidLynx> aye arnold :)
<Sioux-33> <ethana2> i said there is few processes that use the cpu one is udevd then xorg dbus as far as i remeber and others all of them use from 2 to 5% of cpu non stop and the=ats in total give u around 40% non stop without touching even keyboard i cant just kill every running process
<t3chkommie> hey zykotic!
<t3chkommie> anyone have problem with beta comming out of "sleeP" on a laptop?
<Sioux-33> <t3chkommie> my sleep non-stop
<vbundi> After installing 10.04 on a windows 7 machine.. ubuntu still won't boot, I don't get a grub screen it just starts going straight into windows
<penguin42> vbundi: How many disks have you got?
<LucidLynx> gnomefreak: did it thanks for ur help
<vbundi> penguin42: just 1
<vbundi> penguin42: physical that is
<penguin42> vbundi: It doesn't present a grub screen these days; try holding down shift just as the BIOS is exiting and keep it held down, if Grub is there that should bring up a menu
<vbundi> trying that now
<Sioux-33> <LucidLynx> lucid listen to mE!!!! why dont u work on my laptop u useless whatever karmic is doing well and u are just ......!!!!
<vbundi> penguin42: nope.. just tries going into Windows... durring installation, on the last page I hit the 'advanced' button and noticed that Grub is being installed to /dev/sda, is this correct?
<vbundi> as opposed to /dev/sda1 etc
<almoxarife> vbundi: that a wubi install?
<penguin42> vbundi: I'd think so
<vbundi> almoxarife: install from USB drive created with ubuntu
<almoxarife> vbundi: is the ubuntu on its own partion or is it a folder on the drive?
<vbundi> almoxarife: on it's own partition, /dev/sda5
<penguin42> vbundi: Two thoughts; one that it's an extended partition - but I'd have hoped that would work, and 2) given it was installed off a usb stick I wonder if something got confused about what was sda during install, and maybe it thought that was the stick?
<vbundi> when I run a live cd I can see that ubuntu is installed to the partition, but I can't install grub..
<nemo> So. Lucid still uses Evolution 2.28 ?
<vbundi> penguin42: hmm interesting idea about the usb stick being /dev/sda...
<penguin42> vbundi: It really shouldn't happen; was just a guess
<nemo> ugh
<t3chkommie> vbundi: what did you use to load your stick with?
<nemo> looks like they decided to keep 2.28
<nemo> that sucks
<vbundi> penguin42: yeah I haven't dual booted windows since before grub2 so I'm wondering if that might have something to do with it
<vbundi> t3chkommie: the Ubuntu utility 'usb startup disk creator'
<t3chkommie> vbundi: does youre machine boot to it fine?
<vbundi> t3chkommie: yes, it goes to live desktop or the install wizard no problem... the data is installed to /dev/sda5 too
<vbundi> I'm guessing that grub is not being installed to the MBR.. and I'm a novice when it comes to grub/grub2
<t3chkommie> vbundi: i would use gparted. get rid of youre privious swap and ext4 partitions, and re install from the ground up. that should load youre grub correclty
<t3chkommie> i have done it a few times, and dont have anyproblems dualbooting with win
<t3chkommie> 7
<Berzerker> ok this makes no sense
<vbundi> alright, I'll try to delete the partitions with gparted and start over
<Berzerker> so I have a Logitech G15, installed G15Macro, everything recognizes the macros I set
<t3chkommie> vbundi:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/553386
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 553386 in kubuntu-default-settings "Plymouth theme should use circular progress indicator" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Berzerker> even Keyboard Shortcuts (for ex.: Switch to Workspace 1)
<Berzerker> except when I actually try to do it...it doesn't work
<t3chkommie> vbundi: grub 2 is very automized... not much customizatoin can be done with it now .
<penguin42> t3chkommie: Oh it's still customisable
<Berzerker> I set G1 to ctrl+f5, hit G1 when setting the keyboard shortcut, it recognized Ctrl+F5, but when I actually try it, nothing happens
<penguin42> t3chkommie: It's very modular
<vbundi> t3chkommie: yeah youd think that would make it 'easier'...
<vbundi> it's like Xorg, without xorg config files... :P
<t3chkommie> penguin42, ive tried customizing mine cus i dont like seeing all the extra partitons from windows... but wond up really screwing thigs up.
<penguin42> t3chkommie: There's some defaults in /etc/default/grub for simple things and you can add more fun in /etc/grub.d
<Sioux-33> film4
<t3chkommie> penguin42. is there a way to change the dull text and background?
<Berzerker> basically everything works except ACTUALLY trying to switch the workspace
<Berzerker> which makes -5 sense to me lol
<penguin42> t3chkommie: Nor sure, haven't tried it - but I'd bet you can with one of those
<t3chkommie> Berzerker: can you switch workspace by clicking on the desktop switcher?
<t3chkommie> penguin42. so should i ignore the "do not edit this file" ?
<Berzerker> t3chkommie: yes the werid thing is
<Berzerker> t3chkommie: I can switch work spaces by manually pressing the macro I set the G1 key to
<penguin42> t3chkommie: You shouldn't edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg, you should edit /etc/default/grub and add stuff to /etc/grub.d
<penguin42> t3chkommie: Although I agree it seems a lot harder than good old grub1
<vbundi> penguin42: /dev/sda3 was an extended partition.. I think that might have been the issue
<Berzerker> t3chkommie: and Keyboard Shortcuts recognizes the entire macro when I set it by pressing the G key, it's just that it doesn't actually work
<t3chkommie> penguin42, ah... that would make secne.
<gnomefreak> it is alot harder to edit. editing the files is not a great idea unless you know what you are doing
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gnomefreak> penguin42: t3chkommie ^^^
<penguin42> gnomefreak: The /etc/default/grub ain't too bad
<gnomefreak> that may help some
<t3chkommie> berzerker:  sounds like its still a bug with the desktop stuff. i know there is one with the number if desktops. not sure if this is connected or not :S
<Berzerker> t3chkommie: lol just really strange
<gnomefreak> penguin42: for maybe you and me but i dont know his ability
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Relative to an old Grub1 config file
<t3chkommie> ok, updates done, gotta reboot. brb.
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i havent looked at it since november/december
<JoshuaL> My laptop does not go into sleep mode, it only shows a black screen and doesn't respond. how can i report this bug?
<gnomefreak> i forgot the package that belongs under but once we figure it out you can use ubuntu-bug packagename  in the terminal
<gnomefreak> im thinking dbus but i am fairly certain that is wrong
<penguin42> pm-utils ?
<laumonier> how can i reconfigure my video settings???which command please? because my graphics bugs
<penguin42> laumonier: What graphics card?
<laumonier> ati
<laumonier> i have radeon driver
<laumonier> ati mobilty x1700 exactly
<gnomefreak> penguin42: JoshuaL i know the bug has been reported ( or at least sometihing  close to it)
<JoshuaL> gnomefreak, ah ok :)
<gnomefreak> someone early in the week reported it but i dont recall reporter or package :(
<laumonier> i have a problem when im watching a video after a little time the screen becomes full of lines which appears and desapears
<penguin42> laumonier: I know the new version of frglx hadn't come out yet a few days ago - I don't know if it has yet; you could go to system->administration->hardware drivers   if it gets that far! If not I'd try removing all frglx packages
<laumonier> you mean that new frglx works now?
<penguin42> I'm not sure it does eyt
<laumonier> because as my video card is pretty old fglrx does not work with anymore
 * gnomefreak knows better than to assume something in devel cycle works
<vbundi> agh! fresh install doesn't work.
<t3chkommie> vbundi. youre fresh install didnt take?
<t3chkommie> how is youre iso? did you checksum it?
<gnomefreak> laumonier: there should be a driver for your card but im no ATI person. hardware drivers menu entry should help you decide
<vbundi> t3chkommie: didn't work... yes iso is good
<JoshuaL> btw, what is the reason network-manager does not connect anymore before you login?
<gnomefreak> JoshuaL: netbook?
<t3chkommie> vbundi: im sorry, im not sure what else will do. it seems like for somereason youre grub isnt taking....
<JoshuaL> its pretty anoying to wait before it connects to a wireless netwrok after logging in
<JoshuaL> gnomefreak, no, a hp laptop
<gnomefreak> JoshuaL: or eee even
<gnomefreak> JoshuaL: than not sure  sorry
<laumonier> i havent anything in my driver hardware
<JoshuaL> gnomefreak, what if i had a eee?
<vbundi> t3chkommie: yea no prob, thanks for the help so far... I'm going to try a few more things, I'll let you know how it works out
<t3chkommie> vbundi: how did you do the reinstall?
<vbundi> t3chkommie: USB drive
<gnomefreak> JoshuaL: someone reported having issues with it but again i dont recall the work around ecept had to edit grub when starting up
<vbundi> t3chkommie: flash drive that is
 * David-T wonders why he keeps having weird problems with .postinst scripts not running and gconf schemas not being installed
<t3chkommie> right, and you booted, said install. how did you choose to partiton it? did you say you all avaiable free space?
<JoshuaL> gnomefreak, ah :(
<gnomefreak> be back reboot again :(
<JoshuaL> at least these issues are reported :)
<vbundi> t3chkommie: 'largest free continuous space'
<t3chkommie> vbundi: interesting, thats exactly how i have done it.
<t3chkommie> vbundi: and i have reimaged my machine like 30 times in a 3 months.
<vbundi> t3chkommie:  that's how I've done it in the past hehe
<vbundi> t3chkommie:  ouch :P
<t3chkommie> vbundi: what kind of machine are you running and hdd?
<vbundi> t3chkommie:  dell precision m90 with a 100GB sata drive
<t3chkommie> vbundi: ok, do you have win7 already installed?
<vbundi> t3chkommie: yeah I feel filthy
<t3chkommie> vbundi lol. oh, are you trying to run x86 or 64 bit?
<vbundi> t3chkommie: x86
<t3chkommie> vbundi and you have a x86 iso right?
<vbundi> t3chkommie: yes...
<t3chkommie> vbundi: sorry i know, obvious... have a go at loading your usb with the same iso but use unibootin on youre windows side and see if that works.
<vbundi> t3chkommie: uni-what?
<BUG_vacations> evening
<t3chkommie> vbundi: unibootin. i think that is how its spelled. its a bootloader for iso's from windows partiotion. i have had the best luck with that.
<t3chkommie> vbundi: its free. easy to run and i think it loads isos the best. i have been hit and miss with other usb booting programs.
<vbundi> t3chkommie: I'm just gonna try it the old fashioned cd way first
<t3chkommie> vbundi: there ya go. i cant afford to keep up with the ammount of cd's i would use :p let me know how that goes.
<vbundi> t3chkommie: yeah about every 6 months I have a ton of new coasters to use
<t3chkommie> vbundi: ooooh coasters. i never thought of that. i just have a graveyard of a cd tower :p
<vbundi> t3chkommie: thinking about making windchimes or something for the farmer's market
<t3chkommie> vbundi: lol awsome ideas!
<vbundi> in fact, I did make a real windchime out of 5'25 HDD platters
<t3chkommie> vbundi: nice, i love the sound harddrive patters makes :)
<chazco> I have an eGalax touchscreen... any ideas how to enable it in Ubuntu 10.04 (it used to use the evtouch driver... is this the same)?
<t3chkommie> chazco: sorry i have no experience with touchscreens. maybe someone else can help ya.
<vbundi> would it make it easier for me to install ubuntu if I created a partition for ubuntu durring the Windows 7 install?
<t3chkommie> vbundi: my experience says no. i would set up everything like a reg windows machine, then let ubuntu make and shift partitions.
 * EntityReborn agrees with this
<vbundi> k
<AbuMaia> I came upon instructions somewhere for moving the window close/resize buttons from the left to right by using gconf.  Is it possible to do the same in 9.10 to move them to the left, to get used to the positioning?  I've tried editing the apps/metacity/general/button_layout setting to be maximize,minimize,close:, but nothing happens
<gnomefreak> !controls | AbuMaia
<ubottu> AbuMaia: In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<nemo> gnomefreak: can't you do that w/ a theme off gnome-look?
<AbuMaia> nemo: I'd rather not change my theme if at all possible... besides, I thought the buttons would move no matter what theme was being used.
<nemo> cool. didn't realise it was so easy to toggle
<nemo> AbuMaia: didja checkout gnomefreak's links like I did? :)
<AbuMaia> nemo:  yes I did, and it's pretty much exactly what I said I did, but nothing happened
<gnomefreak> nemo: not sure but you dont need to install a theme just to change the buttons
<David-T> if you read the question you'll note AbuMaia is trying to do the opposite of what everyone else is asking, and is trying to change karmic to the new lucid style
<AbuMaia> exactly ^_^
<David-T> i'm not sure karmic supports the relevant option
<nemo> David-T: uh. the links allow doing both
<nemo> David-T: I just tried it in my karmic. worked fine.
<AbuMaia> David-T:  the option field is present in Karmic
<nemo> David-T: was mildly entertaining but I switched it back.
<gnomefreak> David-T: dont try to change Karmic to Lucids look
<David-T> gnomefreak: i'm not trying to...
<gnomefreak> sorry damn wrong person
<AbuMaia> ah, I think I know what the problem is.... duh me
<AbuMaia> I'm using Emerald
 * gnomefreak has a feeling Emerald is not hte issue
<AbuMaia> that was it
<AbuMaia> i ran metacity --replace, and the buttons moved over
<AbuMaia> sorry for the waste of time folks
<Han> #join zoneminder
<Han> ahem
<douglasawh-work> does anyone have an HP Compaq nc6400 that could confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/539350
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539350 in xorg "X does not behave properly with the -16 kernel in Lucid" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alesan> hi, next version of kubuntu will have the latest KDE?
<BUG_vacations> alesan: and that is ?
<alesan> how can I know?
<alesan> is there a release date for next version of kubuntu?
<BUG_vacations> cause as you should know, x/k/ubuntu releases are made to match gnome schedule
<BUG_vacations> and KDE is 4 months out of phase
<BUG_vacations> so we don't ever match their releases for stable releases
<vbundi> I believe 10.04 is 4.4?
<BUG_vacations> think so vbundi
<alesan> BUG_vacations, that is interesting but it does not help me
<alesan> I mean
<vbundi> is there not a KDE PPA for kubuntu with more 'up-to-date' packages?
<BUG_vacations> alesan: but if you really *need* it, there's always kubuntu-ninjas PPA with very latest
<alesan> I could not care less about when gnome has been released (was that today for 2.30?)
<BUG_vacations> vbundi: :p
<alesan> well it's not a need
<alesan> it's an information I would like t ohave
<alesan> I have quite some bugs in kubuntu 9.10 related to KDE and the task bar especially
<alesan> so
<BUG_vacations> alesan: being a bit more assertive would help you a lot
<alesan> is it correct to say that most likely kubuntu 10.4 will have KDE 4.4?
<vbundi> www.kubuntu.com --- 'KDE SC 4.4.2 packages available'
<BUG_vacations> have those bugs been posted to launchpad and upstream ?
<Tm_T> alesan: already have
<alesan> Tm_T, explain
<Tm_T> alesan: KDE 4.4 is already in Lucid
<alesan> BUG_vacations, no, one has to test latest version, bugs about older versions are not accepted with ease
<alesan> Lucid is... 9.10?
<alesan> I'm confused by those names :)
<BUG_vacations> no
<alesan> no it's 10.4
<alesan> ok
<BUG_vacations> lucid is 10.04
<alesan> thanks!
<BUG_vacations> as I said, due to release schedules we don't match KDE
<syke> hi
<BUG_vacations> but as , again I mentioned before, there's a PPA with the lastet bits
<syke> how do I get the mono-3.5 profile installed? I can't figure out which package will give me it
<syke> CruiseControl.NET no longer builds from source as of its latest version because of this problem
<BUG_vacations> If you have a launchpad bug that adresses the problem, and its fixed upstream, you can get the fixed packaged from that PPA
<BUG_vacations> syke $ dpkg -S  mono-3.5
<BUG_vacations> dpkg: *mono-3.5* not found.
<vbundi> t3chkommie: fresh install of Win7 + ubuntu, Grub does not install for some reason
<vbundi> is anyone familiar with installing grub2 manually from a livecd?
<syke> BUG_vacations: in /usr/lib, there are mono directories from the .NET profiles it supports. /usr/lib/mono/2.0, for instance. I need to get /usr/lib/mono/3.5 in place so I can compile CruiseControl from source
<syke> I thought dlr-languages would do it, but that doesn't appear to be a regular package
<BUG_vacations> syke: beats me
<BUG_vacations> vbundi: a bit
<BUG_vacations> what you need ?
<vbundi> I need to install grub2 from a livecd
<vbundi> I am trying to dualboot win7 and lucid
<vbundi> when I install Lucid after win7, I don't get grub, and the only thing that will boot is win7
<swoody> vbundi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD :)
<swoody> has worked for me a few times :)
<douglasawh-work> had someone walk in the door... to finish my thought from earlier... I've tried it on another model of HP with an ATI card and it has the same problem. It's a nx model rather than nc, but I don't have it in front of me. I think it's nc9 something with four digits
<BUG_vacations> hey douglasawh-work
<douglasawh-work> BUG_vacations: where are you vacationing?
<BUG_vacations> home right now
<BUG_vacations> will be doing some (more) shopping this weekend
<BUG_vacations> visiting a few places,
<BUG_vacations> and  maybe a trip to Lisbon next week to gather with a few friends
<douglasawh-work> cool
<Berzerker> is there anyway to change the login screen background/theme?
<mustelo> when I close my lid, I have it set to blank screen, but my internet disconnects. I'm not finding much in google, is this a known issue?+
<jwhitley> I've run into trouble upgrading a HAL setup for my trackball to udev on Lucid.  I've got the config in place; it appears to load correctly via "udevadm test ...", and confirmed in /var/log/udev.  But x11_option settings never take hold, don't show via xinput list-props.  ideas?
<BUG_vacations> mustelo: never seen it
<BUG_vacations> please file a bug
<mustelo> sigh, okay, thanks BUG_vacations
<nhasian> any idea why my iphone 3G no longer mounts when i plug it in?
<jraxxo> hi
<BUG_vacations> jraxxo: hi
<jraxxo> I've got a prob...
<jraxxo> with my new kubuntu
<jraxxo> sometimes the sound won't work, even though the boot and shutdown sounds work every time oO
<jraxxo> its quite strange...any advice?
<jraxxo> audiocard is an integrated RealTek ALC889A HQ audio...
<jraxxo> does anyone have an idea why this could be happening?
<Drakeson> Can I complain about the default theme here?
<jraxxo> …..
<crimsun> you can, but I certainly will just /dev/null it :-)
<Drakeson> open System > Appearance look at the top left of the window. does the area around the close button look normal to you?
<crimsun> jraxxo: do you have a pure Kubuntu install, or is pulseaudio also installed?
<Drakeson> Something has to be said about the "quality control" that has been put into the new themes. I hope the themes are not in freeze now.
<crimsun> this really isn't the proper avenue to get it fixed; use LP
<BUG_vacations> Drakeson: yes, UI team is testing it like that
<Drakeson> where is the UI team channel?
<syddraf> I am running Lucid and the network manager is not loading into the Notification Area, and there is no network access. my wireless card is added to /etc/network/interfaces (along with the loopback interface). Any tips on how I can rectify this issue?
<penguin42> syddraf: if you do   ps -eaf|grep Network  does it show NetworkManager?
<Drakeson> ubottu: UI team
<syddraf> I'll have to boot over to check. (only computer)  What would I do if it is/isn't there?
<ninjai> what is the best possible thing for me to do if ubuntu completely refuses to aknowledge that my key comination for adjusting monitor brightness is there?
<ninjai> xev shows nothing
<crimsun> ninjai: see acpi debugging
<ninjai> thanks
<Drakeson> some keyboards don't report some key combinations (hardware problem)
<penguin42> syddraf: you could try start network-manager if it isn't there, if it is there then it sounds like just the GUI that needs attacking
<ninjai> drakeson: its not a hardware problem though.  Works fine in windows, and even when the boot loader is loaded
<crimsun> ninjai: hmm, that sounds like gnome-settings-daemon
<syddraf> i've tried start network-manager before and it doesnt work
<ninjai> crimsun: any way i can fix it?
<Drakeson> ninjai: try using the right keyboard layout in System > Keyboard > Layout
<BUG_vacations> Drakeson: the desin team as the worse name to pronouce
<ninjai> drakeson: what do you mean by "right" keyboard layout? I'm using US
<Drakeson> ninjai: sorry, I meant the right keyboard model actually
<dna42> hi guys, is wlan on the eee 1005HA supported?
<ninjai> drakeson: model?
<joaopinto> brightness key combinations are not related to the keyboard layout, the hotkeys for your kbd model must be properly setup
<Drakeson> ninjai: System > Keyboard > Layout > "Keyboard model"
<penguin42> syddraf: OK, I think the thing to do is to figure out if it's running 1st, then try running nm-applet   that is the gui for it (if you're on Gnome)
<ninjai> Drakeson: what would I be changing it to? I dont want dvorak or anythin lol
<syddraf> penguin42: Ok. I'll go give that a shot.
<syddraf> penguin42: Thank you.
<penguin42> syddraf: Thank me if you get it to work
<joaopinto> nick125, / Drakeson , special hotkeys are not defined at the basic keyboard  settings level
<joaopinto> nick125, please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<Drakeson> ninjai: see what joaopinto says ^^^^^^^^^^
<joaopinto> ops, was for ninjai
<Drakeson> does debootstrap not work in an HFS+ partition?
<penguin42> Drakeson: I don't know, but it wouldn't surprise me if the casedness of it broke it
<ninjai> i've already been to that wiki :( no success
<ninjai> i would also like to not that the brightness gnome panel applet doesnt work
<Drakeson> penguin42: I tried the case sensitive one, too
<Drakeson> ldconfig coredumps. chroot tells me there is no group id 0 .
<penguin42> Drakeson: Can you describe the setup your trying to chroot a bit more please
 * Drakeson looks like a deer-in-headlight
 * penguin42 takes Drakeson's antlers
<Drakeson> penguin42: USB emulator in VirtualBox in OSX!
<ninjai> joaopinto & drakeson: I'll try a few of these when im off work in 1.5hrs
<penguin42> Drakeson: Ooooohhhhk, so you're running virtualbox on OSX, fine, where does the USB emulator come in?
<dna42> can someone show me a helpful page or smth. about that for getting wlan to run on a netbook?
<apparle> When will the beta2 come out?
<penguin42> dna42: It should just work; failing that check the system->administration->hardware drivers to see if it wants anything
<Drakeson> penguin42: trying to make an ubuntu USB disk.
<penguin42> Drakeson: So explain, where is the chroot?
<Drakeson> penguin42: on the USB drive, (fs made with mkfs.hfsplus -s)
<Drakeson> should not matter
<arand> apparle: schedule in topic ↑
<Drakeson> and it works with ext4
<syddraf> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/eN2B6Pvf
<penguin42> Drakeson: Why are you making the USB drive hfs?
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> I upgraded last night, and now Firefox crashes continually
<JohnFlux> digg.com  in particular seems to make it crash, predictably
<penguin42> syddraf: Well, it's good NetworkManager is running; do you have a panel? And a notification area?
<syddraf> penguin42: Yes. There are the standard two gnome panels and the Notification Area is on the top one.
<penguin42> syddraf: Weird, nm-applet should bring it up in the notification area
<arand> JohnFlux: search for bug if not present report it ;)
<Drakeson> penguin42: to make it accessible to both linux and OSX
<joaopinto> the current flgrx driver is already compatible with the current Xorg version ?
<penguin42> Drakeson: I'd make one partition on the USB drive for the OS and install that as normal and then a 2nd for any data you want to swap between the two
<JohnFlux> arand: ah there's a new version this morning.  This seems to fix the specific crashes :)
<Drakeson> penguin42: I found that I *have* to do that since apparently debootstrap does not work on hfsplus.  One more thing that I want to eventually do is to be able to create an ubuntu chroot from within OSX (not from a live cd).
<dna42> penguin42: dou you now the actual name of the networkmanager?
<dna42> i have the strong feeling that it is not running
<penguin42> dna42: NetworkManager does the work, nm-applet is the little panel thing
<dna42> nm-applet is running
<dna42> but i dont see a process that is called networkmanager or smth. like that
<dna42> penguin42: im just not sure how it is called
<penguin42> dna42: NetworkManager with the capital N and M
<Drakeson> dna42: ps aux | grep -i network | grep -i manager
<Drakeson> if there is nothing then it is not running
<dna42> Drakeson: thanks, found it
<myk_robinson> anyone have any info on the regression regarding screen brightness and intel graphics
<dna42> so what could i do now? networkmanager runs, nm-applet runs and still no wifi on my eee
<Lamo> What happened to the services option in the menu i.e. so you could disable bluetooth etc.
<syddraf> Looks like dna42 and I are having the same problem
<jdobrien> hmm packages are still in flux :( I guess that's why ubuntuon-client-gnome AMD64 is still hosed
<penguin42> (The 1000 v 1024 sizing is going to take years to get right - on the startup disk creator it's just created me a filesystem labelled as '4.1GB Filesystem' on a disk it's listing with 3.8GB capacity
<Drakeson> grub-pc and grub-efi are mutually exclusive. is one a subset of the other?
<dna42> syddraf: do you use the eeepc-tray?
<syddraf> dna42: no, I have a dell, but the whole network-manager running but no internet thing sounds exactly like whats happening to me
<johnnyCbad> penguin42: Why was it set to 1000 in the first place?
<penguin42> johnnyCbad: LONG story; after all that IS what the SI unit K is
<penguin42> or M
<dna42> syddraf:which gui do you use? (i use xfce)
<syddraf> dna42: gnome
<dna42> syddraf:clean install or upgrade?
<syddraf> dna42: Think I might have done... one upgrade?
<myk_robinson> is there a file that I can edit for my GNome menu instead of using the menu editor?
<dna42> syddraf: sorry, i meant if you istalled fresh from a cd or upgraded your 9.10
<syddraf> dna42: fresh beta1 install
<dna42> syddraf: i did an upgrade, so the type of installation cant be the fault also
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-02
<dna42> syddraf: thats pretty weird
<syddraf> dna42: I bet some packages got lost in translation somewhere. I'm going to do a full reinstall tonight and see wha thappens.
<arand> penguin42: Actually the SI unit K is kelvin.
<penguin42> arand: Sorry, not unit, prefix
<dna42> syddraf: hey, thats right, while i got my upgrade, i had some warnings about packages not being fetched, if i remember right
<dna42> syddraf: the weird thing is that the system didnt fetch them afterwards with the first update...
<crimsun> neat, ubuntu-desktop is installable again
<ninjai> is it possible to tether with ubuntu? Just curious... if you need any special drivers or anything
<bjsnider> crimsun, i have replaced my creative card with an m-audio transit
<arand> ninjai: For me it asks if I want to use the phone to connect to the internet as soon as I connect it via BT, so I'd assume not, but I've never tried...
<ninjai> arand: me either, just cruious.
<crimsun> bjsnider: good card.
 * penguin42 wonders why kvm/libvirt can't boot from a usb disk
<BUG_vacations> ninjai: what device?
<BUG_vacations> cause android is pretty easy
<BUG_vacations> just enable tether on the phone side, and plug usb cable or enable wifi/BT
<BUG_vacations> and your PC will _just_ work
<bjsnider> crimsun, is the neil aldur ppa going to be necessary for the transit to work in lucid?
<crimsun> bjsnider: err, I don't know. I use my own scripts.
<DanaG> transit? m-audio?
<crimsun> I've carried them since 2006 or so.
<DanaG> crimsun: random thing: now my CM106 card randomly started configuring CORRECTLY upon hotplug.
<DanaG> Not sure what changed... but there was my only gripe with PulseAudio... now fixed!  Sweet.
<bjsnider> crimsun, that ppa has madfuload
<crimsun> bjsnider: ...so does multiverse?
<bjsnider> doesn't work
<crimsun> huh? It WFM.
<crimsun> where is it broken for you?
<crimsun> ...and where's the bug report? :-)
<bjsnider> it simply doesn't do its job. the ppa version does. the driver is not loaded until the ppa version is in there
<danyR> hey guys, some urgent help: how are ATI drivers working for you? i'm going to buy a new laptop with a Radeon 5650 and I plan (I will!) use only Ubuntu and suse 11.2 kde.
<crimsun> bjsnider: err, that isn't going to help. I need an strace, at least.
<bjsnider> well, you have the hardware
<crimsun> compare the udev rules, etc.
<crimsun> bjsnider: yes, and it works here
<crimsun> so if it doesn't work for *you*, I need a bug report
<bjsnider> the ppa owner undoubtedly knows all there is to know about this
<bjsnider> i just bought the thing today
<genii> bjsnider: Any word on bluray libs?
<bjsnider> genii, the project leader has been awol for months. either he's dead or he's not currently alive
<genii> Hm
<almoxarife> I use google-chromium, it needs java plugin, I don't want to run firefox anymore, I can't get rid of firefox because java plugin depends on firefox, how do I get around that? is there a way to trick java plugin into considering chromium a dependency in lieu of firefox?
<almoxarife> I want to un-install firefox, failed to mention
<almoxarife> any reason to not upgrade to kernel xxxxxxx.19?
<nhasian> any idea why my iphone 3G no longer mounts when i plug it in?
<BlaWiz> i installed 10.04 from a cd-image, will this install become "stable" when 10.04 is deveoped to stable?
<penguin42> BlaWiz: Pretty much, there are normally a few small differences between one installed from final and one installed and upgraded, but from the beta level it should get pretty close
<IdleOne> there are no java packages in lucid?
<IdleOne> !search sun-java6
<ubottu> Found: java, java-#kubuntu*
<penguin42> IdleOne: I was told they moved to a partnet repo
<penguin42> ner
<BlaWiz> penguin42: cool :)
<BlaWiz> i can upgrade 10.04 once a day now :P
<BlaWiz> so much development!
<IdleOne> penguin42: where do I enable this partner repo?
<penguin42> BlaWiz: Watch out the Gnome 2.30 stuff is just settling down again
<penguin42> IdleOne: Not sure
<BlaWiz> penguin42: what do you mean?
<penguin42> BlaWiz: Sometimes the changes to the beta can get worse before they get better; the last few days a lot of the gnome stuff has been changing
<IdleOne> penguin42: ok how is it that java is working fine for me?
<penguin42> IdleOne: I don't know - is it?
<IdleOne> it was
<IdleOne> lemme test again
<BlaWiz> penguin42: ah... that would explain some nastyness occuring on my comp
<yofel> IdleOne: by default openjdk should be installed for java (with icedtea plugin for firefox)
<IdleOne> yofel: ok and if when I upgraded I had java installed?
<yofel> IdleOne: and the partner repos should be available in the 'Other Software' tab in software properties
<yofel> IdleOne: you mean sun java? not sure
<yofel> IdleOne: maybe it just left the karmic version installed, what does 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre' tell you for the installed version?
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> NONE
<IdleOne> I don't see anything about partner repo in the software sources
<yofel> IdleOne: well, the soures.list enties are these:
<yofel> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<yofel> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<IdleOne> yofel: thank you
<ug|xdcc13> i am getting the grub 17 error, and have tried to use the livecd to remove data from my thumbdrive, but it won't read it.
<ug|xdcc13> anyone can help?
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: When do you get the grub error exactly?
<yofel> hm... does anyone know if it's possible to install grub2 to a floppy?
<IdleOne> what's a floppy?
<IdleOne> :P
<yofel> hehe
<IdleOne> I have no clue but probably
<Stik> I've used lilo too long I don't know jack about grub yet :|
<ug|xdcc13> •penguin42• at startup
<penguin42> yofel: I'd try grub-mkimage
<yofel> I know it sounds weird, but something in win7 destroys my in the MBR installed grub2 regularily and I need to boot a live disk to reinstall grub, would be nice to have a backup option
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: On your hard disk or your thumb disk?
<IdleOne> yofel: if you figure it out would be something to add to the !grub2 wiki
<yofel> penguin42: will try, thanks
<yofel> IdleOne: good idea
<penguin42> yofel: Also the system->Administration->make start up usb disk works great
<ug|xdcc13> penguin, grub on thumb drive, and loads bios, then 1st startup is USB... freezes
<yofel> penguin42: do you know the app name? I don't use gnome
<IdleOne> yofel: like you said, could be a good backup for some
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: Hang on, explain your setup, you have grub on the thumb drive, then something else on usb?
<yofel> indeed
<penguin42> yofel: Try usb-creator-gtk or usb-creator-kde if that's your cup of tea
<yofel> oh that one, well, I just want a backup of grub, not an usb live image
<IdleOne> ohhhh ahhhh kernel upgrade
<crimsun> ok, we should be good to go with GNOME 2.30 seeing as ubuntu-desktop is installable again
<ug|xdcc13> just grub on thumb, nothing in cd, and xp on hdd. that was and is the startup sequence. was working for a 6+ months. now upon starting comp with TD, get grub 17
<crimsun> I'll leave the warning in the topic for a few more hours, but it can be removed afterward
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: OK, so ubuntu is also on the thumb drive?
<ug|xdcc13> •penguin42• yes
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: And how did you create that thumb drive?
<ug|xdcc13> it was given to me a while ago by someone
<penguin42> hmm so a disk that was given to you a while ago that we don't know how it's setup suddenly stopped booting
<ug|xdcc13> yeah... i cant access the TD to get my info off to do a clean install
<ug|xdcc13> it is from my step-dad
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: That's a bit messy with out knowing how the thumb drive was setup
<ug|xdcc13> ok, what info should i ask him, i can email him, but he might not answer for a few hours...
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: Just ask him how he created the thumb drive image
<matmatmat> after upgrading to lucid my computer boots into console instead of x
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: In particular where it's data goes
<matmatmat> how can i fix this?
<matmatmat> i can startx just fine
<penguin42> matmatmat: try start gdm  (if you're a gdm user)
<matmatmat> xfce
<matmatmat> xdm?
<penguin42> not sure
<nick125> xfce uses GDM, IIRC.
<matmatmat> well
<ug|xdcc13> •penguin42• I know that everything is stored on the TD unless I mount the HDD, then I can use it...
<nick125> Well, either gdm or something like....
<matmatmat> its mythbuntu actually, thats a mythtv kind of thing, its supposed to automatically log on
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: I wonder how it's stored on the hard disk though - it might be an overlay file or it might be a separate partition; figure that out I'd say and then you can find your data
<matmatmat> i wouldnt want a gdm before that
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: In particular he may have made it with the 'start up disk creator'
<matmatmat> theres neither gdm nor xdm installed
<ug|xdcc13> •penguin42• ok, would it make a difference if there is a user/password?
<matmatmat> and im not sure if it would screw up anything if i did install
<penguin42> ug|xdcc13: Depends how it was done
<penguin42> matmatmat: Nah, you sohuld be OK to install gdm
<ug|xdcc13> ok. waiting for a reply from him
<almoxarife> Apr  1 17:26:07 portopim python: hp-systray[17232]: error: option -s not recognized <-- my syslog shows this error, hp-systray is not installed though, I see 'python' I assume it was called by it, where might I look to strip that call?
<Takyoji> When booting 10.04 today (worked fine earlier today and all), apparently the screen is completely blank, and there's no LCD backlight (perhaps implying that the LCD screen isn't being used). Trying to switch to a terminal (via Ctrl+Alt+F#) makes no difference. Can't even boot in recovery mode either. But can boot my Ubuntu 9.10 partition just fine.
<Takyoji> Assuming it's an X11 issue
<penguin42> time for bed
<ug|xdcc13> •penguin42• thanks, i will be looking for some help tomorrow
<ug|xdcc13> •penguin42• it was installed direct from a CD to the thumb drive without a HDD installed.
<ug|xdcc13> anybody else feel like helping out?
<ug|xdcc13> any one esle on here that knows ubuntu and grub?
<killown> there is many peoples having many trouble with ubuntu lucid?
<killown> i am thinking upgrade to lucid
<killown> if it has not so unstable
<collinp> It's still beta/prerelease software - we're still making things work right.
<killown> collinp, if i upgrade it for lucid, there is anyway for downgrade?
<collinp> killown: Not as far as I know.
<collinp> If you're worried about stability issues, don't upgrade until the official release.
<killown> ok
<killown> thanks
<KayAteChef> what is better about Lucid?
<killown> gnome 2.30?
<killown> ubuntu music store
<killown> boot more fast
<killown> best hardware support
<KayAteChef> hardware support eh... interesting
<KayAteChef> I am running jaunty on three machines and I was never able to get sound to work on the HP laptop
<killown> yes, lucid has a new kernel i think is 2.6.32 or .33
<KayAteChef> unless I plugged in a usb sound card
<killown> you can use oss4
<killown> #oss
<KayAteChef> okie doke
<KayAteChef> odd number kernel releases are 'experimental', I think ubuntu would use the even number
<avu> KayAteChef, that only goes for the second number (the 6 in our case)
<KayAteChef> oh ok
<avu> and that model has basically been abandoned
<DanaG> what model?
<DanaG> oh.
<DanaG> I was  thinking model of some product.
<DanaG> =þ
<avu> more lke development-model :)
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> I wish all those ARM netbooks weren't so vaporware-ish.
<bsmith093> what is that message about not upgrading
<bsmith093> i am already updating all the packages with synaptic b4 i opened this
<bsmith093> so any reasons why i shouldnt
<bsmith093> can anyone hear me
<vorian> bsmith093: packages are being built for 2.3, so if you upgrade there could be temporary breakage
<bsmith093> so im running lucid beta now
<bsmith093> am i safe
<vorian> lets check the builders
<vorian> I'm sure crimsun is keeping an eye on them though
<vorian> ;-)
<vorian> or not check, it's taking forever to load
<vorian> patience is a virtue
<vorian> bsmith093: there are still gnome packages building
<bsmith093> so i shouldnt apt-get upgrade just yet on the lucid beta i have just to be clear
<vorian> correct
<bjb1959> installed 10.04 beta 64 and everything works except.... one of my 2 external usb drives won't mount at boot. They are both formated ntfs and have lines in fstab. the FreeAgent drive works fine but the LeClie gives an error when trying to boot that ubuntu is waiting for it. If I comment out the fstab line it works fine and I can mount it when it boots. Any ideas??
<bsmith093> ok then thanks
<vorian> np
<bsmith093> so in the final lucid release are there any huge changes or just bugfixes and things from the last 2 combined
<akio> Are the packages still "fluxing"?
<vorian> bsmith093: its all about bugs - features have been frozen for some time now
<vorian> still building, yes
<akio> my X bombed hard
<vorian> ouch
<bsmith093> ok then i have a minor complaint that has probably already been fixed but the bluetooth usb adapter isnt being recognized on lucid
<bsmith093> jaunty sees it fine
<vorian> bsmith093: file the bug then, that's not a feature change
<bsmith093> ok then
<bsmith093> bye
<akio> so there!
<akio> hmmph
<akio> 19 updates since an hour ago
<akio> I'd say they are fluxing quite a bit still.
<akio> Aptitude is badass.
<akio> Anybody else seeing Aptitude core dump lately?
<TViYH> howdy all..just installed 10.04 server and everything necessary for gnome, but now instead of gnome starting, my monitor turns off
<TViYH> any help?
<plauclair> is it normal that I can't unlock the panel on the netbook edition ?
<yofel> plauclair: I remember someone saying that before
<Random832> plauclair; there's no space to click on it
<plauclair> well, there's the separators
<plauclair> and the place with your username
<plauclair> the options are there but they're all greyed out, it's odd
<Random832> try gconf-editor?
<plauclair> yeah, it's a bit more complicated according to the forums, apparently it is disabled by design...
<victory747> Hi, I'm having troubles changing user and group id's in the "User Settings"
<killown> i am thinkg upgrade ubuntu for help with bug report issues
<victory747> it allows you to change the User ID, but it never changes it underneath when you quit the "User Settings",
<IdleOne> yofel: btw sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin work fine from the partner repo
<peter__> is there a staffer on board that can help me register and set a nick?
<IdleOne> thanks for the info earlier
<IdleOne> peter__: #freenode can help you with that
<yofel> IdleOne: we get that question quite frequently ;)
<IdleOne> yofel: I wasn't aware that they had moved java
<peter__> #freenode
<IdleOne> peter__: /join #freenode
<peter__> ok, sorry,. I am new to this
<IdleOne> peter__: no problem
<DanaG> plauclair:  dpkg -S mandatory
<DanaG> there'll be something with 'une' in the name,
<DanaG> and that's what's forcibly locking down the panel.
<Atamisk> can i ask about kubuntu installed over lucid in here?
<maco> Atamisk: yes
<voss749> Apparently the Linux Mint people had a different of opinion with shuttleworth , Linux Mint 9 will keep its buttons on the right
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know how to get ubuntuone set up on a headless box?
<dooglus> does anyone know how to set up ubuntu one on a non-headless box
<Some_Person> My java doesn't seem to be working
<bjsnider> Some_Person, maybe you're not brewing it strong enough
<Some_Person> Firefox doesn't seem to see the java plugin
<yofel> Some_Person: sun java?
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> I have sun-java6-plugin installed
<yofel> Some_Person: bug 532174?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<Some_Person> But I don't have any java files in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/
<Berzerker> anyone here use opera?
<yofel> Some_Person: libjavaplugin.so?
<Some_Person> not in that folder
<yofel> odd
<Some_Person> the only file there is flashplugin-alternative.so
<yofel> hm
<yofel> Some_Person: got a /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so?
<Some_Person> yofel: yes
<yofel> Some_Person: ok, got a libjavaplugin.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<Some_Person> yofel: no
<Shishire> I've been running lucid in a VM, I booted it up today, only to find that I can't log in because my keyboard isn't registering input. It works fine in recovery mode, but once booting to the login screen, it registers the keypress event (blinking cursor freezes), but no text happens.
<yofel> Some_Person: you have nothing in mozilla and xulrunner-addons? o.O
<yofel> Some_Person: well anyway, try the alternatives command from the comments for your architecture, should work then
<Some_Person> yofel: The one in /etc/alternatives is actually a link to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<yofel> yes, that's how it's supposed to be
<Some_Person> yofel: Thanks. Now it's working
<Guest89093> has anyone viewing other drives with Dolphin
<Guest89093> drives are not mountable and unavailable
<Gnimsh> hi
<Gnimsh> My mtp mp3 player will not be mounted by rhythmbox or gnomad, so I can't transfer files to it. Any files copied by nautilus to not show up in the device.
<Gnimsh> any ideas?
<Gnimsh> I'm thinking of filing a bug
<Gnimsh> rythmbox returns an error
<matmatmat> is it a sony?
<Gnimsh> no
<Gnimsh> creative zen vision:M
<vexati0n> so... in lucid... no TTYs or what?
<perscitus> Can i do a suggestion for 10.10 code name animal?
<bazhang> perscitus, not in this channel
<perscitus> Where?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nhasian> i think Mark Shuttleworth chooses the name right? its not voted on
<bazhang> still offtopic for here
<gibxam> can someone please help me I'm trying to update my repos and I'm getting a failed to fetch.....
<nhasian> what package needs to be installed so that my iphone mounts when i plug it into USB?
<Gnimsh> I may have fixed it, gonna log out to check
<Berzerker-> so I did "new panel" in the right click menu, and it made it invisible, how do I get rid of it? I can't right click anywhere
<freevryheid> dang - can't install my favorite python editor: spe: Depends: pychecker (>= 0.8.17-5) but it is not installable
<noNickFound> nhasian: as far as I know it is all Shuttleworth no voting.
<billybigrigger_> nhasian, what firmware?
<nhasian> billybigrigger, iphone 3g version 3.1.3
<nhasian> billybigrigger, karmic used to see it just fine.  something is amiss in lucid.  maybe i'm missing a package...
<billybigrigger_> hmm
<billybigrigger_> nhasian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<billybigrigger_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifuse/0.9.1-1
<Berzerker-> anyone have any ideas?
<noNickFound> berzerker: if you hold your cursor on the edge of the panel that shows and be quick about it you can right click
<Berzerker-> I can right click on the top panel no problem
<Berzerker-> it's just the invisible ones, I can't right click
<noNickFound> can you see your invisible one when you scroll over it
<Berzerker-> no
<Berzerker-> let me try rebooting, hold on
<noNickFound> well was going to say he had too many app launchers on the bar
<noNickFound> berzerker: do you have a lot of app launchers on your panel?
<Berzerker> noNickFound: no I got it though
<Berzerker> noNickFound: rebooting it made the visible so I could delete them
<noNickFound> I wonder if logging out and back on instead of full boot would have worked
<mattgriffin_> Shishire: ping
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/546759
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546759 in gnome-panel "add new panel does not work" [Low,Triaged]
<noNickFound> ubottu is not correct
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shishire> mattgriffin_: pong?
<noNickFound> Shishire: beer
<mattgriffin_> Shishire: keyboard issue is known - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/548891
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548891 in gdm "keyboard input broken at gnome login prompt after package updates" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bbordwell> Berzerker, Is the bug i pasted the one you were talking about?
<Shishire> mattgriffin_ yeah, I ended up seeing that after a while.  I added myself to the subscriptions list.
<Berzerker> bbordwell: yup. that's it
<nhasian> billybigrigger, i didnt have ifuse installed so i installed it just now.  still no luck
<mattgriffin_> DanaG: ping
<Berzerker> bbordwell: rebooting makes them show up
<DanaG> I'm here.
<DanaG> what's up?
<bbordwell> Berzerker, yep that is stated in the bug report
<Shishire> I managed to get in, so I set it to auto-login to avoid the problem until it gets fixed
<Berzerker> bbordwell: except the ones on the sides are drawn using horizontal bar images
<bbordwell> Berzerker, yep there is also a screenshot of that in the report...
<bbordwell> mark it as affecting you
<mattgriffin_> DanaG: if you're still looking for ubuntu one headless info, join #ubuntuone and there should be people there that can help.
<Berzerker> I didn't know if you included that as part of the bug
<DanaG> sure.
<mattgriffin_> DanaG: in about 5 hours
<Berzerker> bbordwell: marked.
<bbordwell> Berzerker, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41938932/Screenshot.png
<DanaG> oh, and I discovered that ubuntuone doesn't deal too well with thousands of files.
<DanaG> Thousands of files, as in, my pidgin logs. =þ
<Berzerker> bbordwell: yeah I saw it in the screenshot, I just didn't know if you included that in the description also
<mattgriffin_> DanaG: yeah. some infrastructure improvements are in the works that should speed that up some
<DanaG> Hmm, I also have ubuntuone syncing my dropbox folder. =þ
<DanaG> That may be asking for pain. =þ
<mattgriffin_> DanaG: heh
<bbordwell> Berzerker, edited the description to explicitly point out that after a restart it does not look right and pointed to the screenshot
<Berzerker> alright.
<Berzerker> also, is there a way to get a notification panel icon for just empathy?
<bbordwell> Berzerker, I use alltray
<bbordwell> !info alltray
<Berzerker> yeah I have alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Berzerker> just makes the icon look weird
<Berzerker> oh wait, it appears empathy has its own icon
<Berzerker> excellent, problem solved. :P
<Berzerker> also, I have a conky script start up multiple conky scripts on boot, sometimes not all of them start up...is there a way I can fix this? Like by adding a sleep command or something
<cleaverroot> DanaG: are you doing that just to have double backups or just to see if you can
<DanaG> cleaverroot: so I can sync stuff to ARM and Windows.
<DanaG> ARM beagleboard: yes ubuntuone (once I get it headless), no dropbox.
<DanaG> amd64 host Linux: yes ubuntuone, yes dropbox.
<DanaG> Windows: no ubuntuone, yes dropbox.
<NinoScript> Hi! the other day, I updated Lucid, and a udev file, in which I loaded an experimental driver for multitouch trackpads, changed and I am not able to load that driver again… the file is "/lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics.rules", the line I used was: ENV{x11_driver}="multitouch". How do I add it load it now?
<DanaG> Another question: is there any way to get an ubuntu liveCD (actual CD, or rather a U3 fake-cd) to use a casper-rw partition?
<DanaG> That is, my U3 cruzer has a virtual CD that is now an Ubuntu ISO, as well as a flash drive with one fat32 and one ext4 (casper-rw) partition.
<apparle> how to install JRE
<lenios> apparle, "aptitude search jre" gives you "openjdk-6-jre" for example
<alex_mayorga> !info icedtea
<ubottu> Package icedtea does not exist in lucid
<apparle> lenios: but where is sun-java6-jre .... I want the sun's version
<alex_mayorga> !info openjdk-6-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is extra. Version 6b18~pre4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 252 kB, installed size 820 kB
<apparle> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in lucid
<yofel> apparle: any specific reason why you want sun?
<yofel> it's available somewhere else
<alex_mayorga> apparle: last I heard it's no more on lucid
<lenios> !info icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<ubottu> icedtea-6-jre-cacao (source: openjdk-6): Alternative JVM for OpenJDK, using Cacao. In component main, is extra. Version 6b18~pre4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 289 kB, installed size 728 kB
<apparle> alex_mayorga: why?
<yofel> apparle: WHY do you want sun?
<yofel> doesn't openjdk work for you?
<apparle> yofel: it never fails
<alex_mayorga> yofel: it is not for me
<yofel> alex_mayorga: ?
<alex_mayorga> bug #553452
<apparle> yofel: it means sun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553452 in firefox "Java applet unable to load" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553452
<yofel> alex_mayorga: ah
<alex_mayorga> yofel: and seemingly others too
<yofel> well, sun-java6 was moved to the canonical partner repos
<yofel> get it from there
<alex_mayorga> I'm triaging that one, or trying :)
<alex_mayorga> yofel: got instructions for those?
<murlidhar> lucid still doesn't have preferences>appearances>interface !!! :(
<ddecator> yah, java still isn't compatible with FF 3.6...
<yofel> alex_mayorga: it should be in the 'other sofware' tab in software properties unless you deleted it
<apparle> yofel: partner repos?
<alex_mayorga> is the "in-flux" still goin on?
<murlidhar> there is no tab called interface in the the appearance application !
<yofel> alex_mayorga: not that much, *should* work fine now
<yofel> apparle: yes, there is a canonical partner repos, you should be able to enable it in the other software tab in Software Properties (where ppa sources are managed)
<alex_mayorga> fetching updates, there seems to be an icedtea update
<apparle> alex_mayorga: should I install sun's or openjre
<alex_mayorga> apparle: try open
<yofel> apparle: try openjre first, once it breaks install sun
<apparle> open works with firefox?
<alex_mayorga> apparle: what yofel says
<alex_mayorga> apparle: it should
<yofel> apparle: yes, you'll actually need a workaround to get sun-java6-plugin to work with firefox at the moment
<alex_mayorga> by the way that now needs a rename to oracle-java6 right? :)
<apparle> yofel: then sun-java6-jre goes to hellll...... I prefer things which are straight forward and as you are saying I hope openjre is good enough
<apparle> so which package should I install for the firefox plugin
<yofel> alex_mayorga: tell that debian, we usually just use their package :P
<yofel> !info icedtea6-plugin | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: icedtea6-plugin (source: openjdk-6): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 6b18~pre4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 78 kB, installed size 268 kB
<murlidhar> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre (and 4 others)
 * yofel still hasn't found out why it's called icedtea...
 * ddecator thinks it might be a play on java being coffee
 * alex_mayorga agrees with ddecator
<yofel> that would actually make sense...
<apparle> ya.... so finally I also have found some meaning for icedtea
<alex_mayorga> what might have nuked gnome-do from my system?
<yofel> updaing in the last days?
<yofel> *updating
<alex_mayorga> yofel: tomboy too?
 * holstein is up to date
<holstein> and gnome-do is working
<BGL-[2]> am i the only one having a screen saver issue w/10.04 b1? i can't get the thing to stop turning on, regardless of settings
<BGL-[2]> even with power management off
<yofel> alex_mayorga: could have happend due to some package conflict if you used dist-upgrade without double checking what it did
<alex_mayorga> yofel: maybe 3 days ago
<murlidhar> have they removed the tab " interface " in the appearance preferences app in lucid ???
<apparle> how to open a fixed bug in launchpad
<murlidhar> jeez!
<yofel> BGL-[2]: do you have 'xscreensaver' runninng?
<alex_mayorga> I always do safe-upgrade
<yofel> hm
<alex_mayorga> but who knows
<alex_mayorga> how do I reinstall the desktop?
<yofel> dunno, shouldn't have removed it then
<yofel> alex_mayorga: try removing and installing ubuntu-desktop again
<BGL-[2]> in processes ? no
<yofel> BGL-[2]: really? hm, that's what happened to me
<murlidhar> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.194 (lucid), package size 30 kB, installed size 56 kB
<alex_mayorga> yofel: would reinstall do?
<alex_mayorga> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<yofel> alex_mayorga: not sure, it has to pull in the recommends again, I don't know if it does that on reinstall
<alex_mayorga> yofel: you're right, reinstall won't do
<BGL-[2]> hello vivid
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<alex_mayorga> yofel: remove/install pulled tomboy and others
<yofel> see
<DanaG> note to self: get bigger sd card before setting up ubuntuone on the beagle.
<DanaG> 1.7 or so gigs used on a 2 gig card... and at least 0.7 gigs on dropbox.
<DanaG> er, and now ubuntone.
<vivid> BGL-[2], helo random person i dont know
<BGL-[2]> i see you're in WA
<Ian_Corne> DanaG: 8gb SD cards are getting really cheap
<bbordwell> anybody else getting synaptic in their system tools menu?
<vivid> BGL-[2], yes, me and about 6.5 million other people
<alex_mayorga> yofel: can you check the bug on icedtea I posted earlier?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: what should  I check
<yofel> ?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: launch firefox from terminal and go to http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<yofel> I'm using sun ATM
<alex_mayorga> yofel: haven't tested that
<alex_mayorga> does firefox usually runs as root?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: who owns /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/libnssutil3.so on your system?
<yofel> firefox should never run as root, unless the root user is using it
<yofel> lemme check
<yofel> 644 root:root
<alex_mayorga> same here
<DanaG> hmm, it offers to install plugins... and then tells me there are none to install.
<yofel> alex_mayorga: a user should only need to read that  file so that should be fine
<murlidhar> firefox doesn't yet support java applets ?
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: it does
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: i don't see java plugins in firefox at all.
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: try http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: what does it say?
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: it says the browser has java disabled.
<Torrentow_> hello
<alex_mayorga> !find icedtea
<ubottu> Found: icedtea-6-jre-cacao, icedtea6-plugin
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: install icedtea6-plugin
<murlidhar> ok
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: that should get you applets
<running_rabbit07> !find beer
<ubottu> Found: pysycache-buttons-beerabbit
<running_rabbit07> ty
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: sun java jre is already installed ...but
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: it doesn't help in running java applets ?
<alex_mayorga> just moments ago yofel said there's a glitch on it
<yofel> yep...
<murlidhar> hmmm
<yofel> bug 532174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<murlidhar> oops
<yofel> murlidhar: there's a workaround in the comments
<murlidhar> reading...
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: got a URL to the applet?
<alex_mayorga> I could use a test URL
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: nseindia.com
<running_rabbit07> !find acrobat reader
<ubottu> reader is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: the ticker on the top page isnt' working...
<running_rabbit07> !find acrobat karmic
<ubottu> File acrobat found in boa-constructor, kde-icons-oxygen, libcherokee-server0, scribus, texlive-doc-en
<yofel> !find acroread
<running_rabbit07> ty
<ubottu> File acroread found in app-install-data-partner, apparmor-profiles, bash-completion-lib, claws-mail-tools, cups (and 26 others)
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: the work around works now though. :)
<yofel> oh wait, that's in the partner repos too...
<yofel> (acroread)
<running_rabbit07> k
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: works on icedtea too
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: the "Index Futures" at least
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: nothing on equities though
<cleaverroot> what is the difference between icedtea version of java and suns will it work the same
<alex_mayorga> murlidhar: are you a stock guru?
<cleaverroot> no
<cleaverroot> sorry
<alex_mayorga> cleaverroot: icedtea is the FOSS one
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: nopes. i have some shares in nse so i try to follow them.
 * alex_mayorga thinks stock is like gambling for the most part
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: i find firefox font rendering so pathetic now.. 3.5.8 's font rendering is very good.
<cleaverroot> alex_mayorga: I'm just asking cuz I just started taking a java programming class and want to know if I can go with the open one
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: :)
<murlidhar> alex_mayorga: i don't do much of trading.. just little.
<alex_mayorga> cleaverroot: should work the same in theory at least
<alex_mayorga> cleaverroot: do you already have icedtea?
<cleaverroot> not yet alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> cleaverroot: feeling adventurous?
<cleaverroot> alex_mayorga: easy enough to get though lol
<bbordwell> Does anyone else have synaptic package manager in their applications>system tools menu?
<cleaverroot> alex_mayorga: might be :-)
<ddecator> bbordwell: yes
<alex_mayorga> just want to know if anyone else has the same stacktrace I have at Bug #553452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553452 in firefox "Java applet unable to load" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553452
<cleaverroot> I do have sun's installed will that conflict
<bbordwell> ddecator, I made a bug a while back for it, do you know if there was already one under a different package than synaptic?
<alex_mayorga> cleaverroot: I don't think, back in karmic one could change among them
<ddecator> bbordwell: not that i know of. it might not be a bug. i know synaptic won't be a default install eventually (software center will replace it) so they might be moving it to the applications menu instead of the system menu. not sure though
<bbordwell> ddecator, ah well even if they are moving it there, it does not open with root privlages if you use the button in system tools which makes it pretty useless
<ddecator> bbordwell: oh yah, you're right, that is odd...
<cleaverroot> alex_mayorga: cool; I'll try to install both then
<bbordwell> ddecator, well i mentioned it in my bug report, someone that knows more about synaptic will see it and if they are moving it there i will just change the title to say that synaptic does not open with root privlages
<ddecator> bbordwell: sounds good to me
<MurielGodoi> Hi guys, Brasero is not recognizing my new media dvd on drive... can that be a bug
<MurielGodoi> ?
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: are you actually working on a fix for the java issue?
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: i think i've seen that bug before...
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: trying to at least see if other people have it too
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: well the "assign to" part of lp is meant to assign the bug to a person working on a fix ;)
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: need to confirm if it happens somewhere else than my laptop
<ddecator> plus it may be the same as the other bug...
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: last I checked a triagger can be an assignee too
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: what other bug?
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: bug 496097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496097 in openjdk-6 "icedtea6-plugin not compatible with Firefox 3.6+" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496097
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: but maybe you're right and I;m just getting on the way
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: it's not a big deal, it just can get confusing when triagers assign themselves. don't worry about it now, but in the future you don't need to assign it, just leave comments and we'll see that you're working on it =)
<x3464> put the buttons on the left they said.
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: just removed the assignment, for clarity sake :)
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: do you have icedtea?
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: yes, with FF 3.7 (although i have 3.6 installed)
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: also isn't that bug now "fix released"?
<alex_mayorga> applets do work with icedtea
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: the one i referenced is still wishlist, although i'm not certain they're the same bug (haven't checked them in detail)
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: there isn't full java support last i tried
<alex_mayorga> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml works for me
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: that worked for me too, but i still have trouble when i try to use java on some sites (like booking tickets with amtrak) although i haven't tried with the latest update
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: That seens like bug 238130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238130 in linux "CD/DVD Creator fails torecognise blank DVD (8.04)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238130
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: but still happens in lucid
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: I've got the dmesg errors... should I attach in the same but or fill another?
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: is it new media or erased media?
<MurielGodoi> yep
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: new media
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: hm, so it's not the bug i worked on...
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: "This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognise" has logged in dmesg
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: after that several i/o errors
<DexterLB> this isn't much lucid but I am installing anyway so...
<DexterLB> I have a problem.
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: looks like that might already be in the dmesg attached to the bug. if it looks similar to yours, then just mark it as affecting you and maybe leave a comment that it's present in lucid still
<ddecator> DexterLB: can you be more specific please? =)
<DexterLB> I boot the karmic livecd to back up some files as the karmic is broken and will take long to fix. But the livecd cannot mount the local filesystems and gparted says they're locked.
<DexterLB> what does that mean?
<ddecator> DexterLB: well this is for lucid support, but it sounds like your filesystem was encrypted
<DexterLB> nope
<ddecator> DexterLB: can you please ask in #ubuntu since this channel is for lucid support?
<DexterLB> I did
<DexterLB> no one answers
<ddecator> DexterLB: this is a slower time of day, so maybe try tomorrow?
<DexterLB> I'm in a wierd time zone
<DexterLB> anyway I'm burning the lucid alternate cd now
<DexterLB> as the regular one freezes on WM start
<DexterLB> and I'll install it without backup :-)
<DexterLB> any idea why it freezes by the way?
<ddecator> when does it freeze?
<DexterLB> well on the splash with the dots
<ddecator> so plymouth...
<ddecator> what version of the cd were you trying? beta 1?
<DexterLB> yup
<bbordwell> DexterLB, do you a multi monitor setup?
<DexterLB> yup
<DexterLB> should I disconnect one?
 * DexterLB disconnects one cable leaving only one monitor
<SometimesRomano> what is plymouth?  i am having issues with that not starting as well on my laptop. I was saved by adding another monitor
<ddecator> SometimesRomano: it's the new splash screen
<DexterLB> oo, more problems caused by eyecandys
<SometimesRomano> is there somewhere i should look to fix this?
<DexterLB> anyway, reboot brb
<ddecator> SometimesRomano: have you made sure you're running the latest version? they just pushed a couple of updates
<SometimesRomano> i've been updating several times a day lately, but i'll check again, thanks
<ddecator> SometimesRomano: the latest version is 0.8.1-4
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: ok.. the old bug is tagged as 8.10. The lucid guys will check that?
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: the devs will get an email with your comment
<SometimesRomano> ddecator: thanks, found several more updates
<ddecator> SometimesRomano: np, i know they've been pushing a lot lately (make sure it won't remove anything, there has been a lot of "in flux" moments lately)
<DanaG> plymouth refuses to give me a splash, since I have a serial console in addition to my local tty.
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: ok thanks... now +1 but issue
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: issue?
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: The mute and volume button aren't working at my asus eeepc running lucid
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/553386
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 553386 in kubuntu-default-settings "Plymouth theme should use circular progress indicator" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> bleh, stupid ubuntu plymouth theme... looks like a deranged progress bar.
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: /s/but/bog
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: /s/but/bug :)
 * ddecator still isn't sure why they are pushing plymouth so much when the goal is a sub-10-second boot
<SometimesRomano> alright, restarting, brb
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: i'm looking a sec..
<yofel> I think I wouldn't even see plymouth on my desktop with nvidia if it wouldn't interrupt due to an nfs error
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: the hotkeys, or the applet?
<ddecator> yofel: exactly
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: the hotkeys
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: as sample: mute used to work in Fn + F10 on karmic
<DexterLB> two birds with one stone
<DexterLB> now that the second monitor is off the livecd works
<DexterLB> and it opens the filesystems
<DexterLB> :)
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: look at bug 537763 and see if that's what you have
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537763 in udev "Asus Eee PC 1201n: Function Keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537763
<ddecator> why would having and extra monitor lock the filesystem?
<SometimesRomano> :) no issues with plymouth after updating and restarting :)
<ddecator> s/and/an
<ddecator> SometimesRomano: good to hear =)
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: especially the last comment
<SometimesRomano> ddecator: thanks a lot, i was freaking out and forgot to check my bases
<ddecator> SometimesRomano: no problem
<DexterLB> but the filesystem is read-only :(
 * DexterLB tries root
<SometimesRomano> i almost re-installed, lol
<bbordwell> DexterLB, I take it you have a nvidia graphics card?
<DexterLB> yup
<ddecator> SometimesRomano: that would have been freaking out =p
<DexterLB> I'll install the nonfree driver afterwards
<bbordwell> DexterLB, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 533135 in plymouth "System fails to boot with plymouth installed (nouveau driver with >1 display)" [Medium,Triaged]
<alex_mayorga> on the java stuff http://blog.fuseyism.com/index.php/2010/04/01/icedtea6-173-released
<alex_mayorga> what version is the one on lucid?
<ddecator> i have a 1.8 pre-release
<ddecator> according to FF 3.7
<ddecator> i can check synaptic in a sec (updating right now)
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: 6b18~pre4-1ubuntu1
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: yup
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: I guess IcedTea6 1.7.3 (2010/03/31) is newer anyay, right?
<shoonya> how to configure/use nvidia driver in lucid. is there a way to get nouveau and nvidia driver working together ?
<DexterLB> reboot, installing lucid, wish me luck, bye
<ddecator> shoonya: just use jockey to get the proprietary driver
<yofel> shoonya: no, if you use nouveau nvidia won't work
<alex_mayorga> DexterLB: good luck
<echosystm> ok dudes
<echosystm> what is up with this buttons on the left side ridiculousness
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: idk for sure
<echosystm> this does not float my boat
<shoonya> yofel: how do i disable nouveau and use nvidia
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: idk?
<ddecator> echosystm: should be theme-specific
<echosystm> its not at the theme level ddecator
<yofel> shoonya: as ddecator said, just install the nvidia driver from jockey
<alex_mayorga> shoonya: System > Hardware drivers
<echosystm> its at a system level in gnome
<yofel> s/jockey/Hardware Drivers/
<ddecator> echosystm: if it isn't implemented yet, the plan is to have it be theme-specific
<echosystm> also, because the order of the buttons is changed, when you set them to normal the graphics break
<echosystm> ah ok
<echosystm> thats great
<ddecator> echosystm: and the order is changing
<shoonya> jockey did not show any driver, i installed nvidia-current using synaptic
<echosystm> do you know if there are plans to keep the same theme, but with the buttons in all the normal places?
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: idk if that is newer than what is in the repos or not
<KB1JWQ> The ssh package on Lucid changes three key items that the default openssh-client doesn't.  Is this new for Lucid or does it exist earlier?
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: IDK = I don't know?
<yofel> shoonya: should work fine then
<ddecator> echosystm: idk for sure, i think ambiance and radiance will be left-side only
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: yes
<KB1JWQ> The one that just caused 30 seconds of hang on every connect was the GSSAPIAuthentication yes option.
<alex_mayorga> echosystm: gconf
<bbordwell> echosystm, https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<ddecator> shoonya: that should have installed the 195 driver for nvidia
<bbordwell> echosystm, If you add that ppa and install the package from it, then log out and log back in again your buttons should be on the righ
<shoonya> when i reboot and try to enable compiz, it says no 3D support
<echosystm> another thing that has always bugged me about ubuntu - the packages seem quite strange
<echosystm> if i install gnome-core
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: never heard of that one
<MurielGodoi> ddecator: I added a comment to bug 537763. Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537763 in udev "Asus Eee PC 1201n: Function Keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537763
<ddecator> shoonya: did you restart since installing the nvidia_current package?
<echosystm> when i start gnome, i get a tonne of errors saying stuff is missing (icons, taskbar applets, etc.)
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: really? o.o
<ddecator> MurielGodoi: no problem =)
<echosystm> obviously gnome-core has the same config files as gnome full
<ddecator> echosystm: did you update during the gnome flux?
<echosystm> its really messy packaging
<echosystm> no ddecator, it has been like this in ubuntu ever since i can remember
<echosystm> right back to 6.10
<ddecator> i've never heard of that happening...
<echosystm> its one of those things that gives me the willies about ubuntu and makes me not want to use it
<shoonya> yes
<yofel> shoonya: does 'lsmod' in a terminal list nvidia or nouveau?
<shoonya> nouveau
<ddecator> echosystm: have you ever searched for a bug report?
<ddecator> shoonya: try running jockey again and see if you need to activate the driver
<yofel> shoonya: do you have /usr on a seperate partition?
<ddecator> it might detect it now that you installed the package
<shoonya> yoasif: yes
<yofel> shoonya: ok, that's the bug then ;)
<yofel> shoonya: let me explain
<ddecator> aw, i lose...
<shoonya> :)
<echosystm> ddecator, i just figured this was "the ubuntu way"
<ddecator> echosystm: to have everything broken?
<shoonya> yofel: is there a workaround
<echosystm> that being, if you deviate from one of the standard installs, then things like this are gonna happen
<echosystm> yeah pretty much ddecator lol
<alex_mayorga> is there an openjdk IRC?
<yofel> shoonya: yes, please let me explain, I can't type that fast ;)
<shoonya> sure
<echosystm> #openjdk ?
<ddecator> echosystm: well, deviate how exactly?
<alex_mayorga> echosystm: not quite
<echosystm> its on another server alex_mayorga
<echosystm> oftc i think
<alex_mayorga> echosystm: that's right http://openjdk.java.net/irc/
<ddecator> echosystm: i'm not sure how that works, but you're always welcome to file a report on launchpad and see what the devs have to say about the issue =)
<echosystm> ddecator, i like to install my linux from a base cli
<echosystm> and not have all the cruft installed
<echosystm> im kinda anal retentive like that
<ddecator> echosystm: have you thought about using xubuntu or lubuntu then?
<echosystm> xubuntu has just as much crap as normal ubuntu lol
<ddecator> lubuntu is even lighter
<echosystm> and i dont like LXDE
<alex_mayorga> echosystm: or gentoo
<echosystm> im not concerned about ligtness
<echosystm> i like gnome
<echosystm> i just dont want all these games and stuff installed
<alex_mayorga> !fing jnlp
<ddecator> i uninstall the games too
<yofel> shoonya: there is a file  /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf  that takes care of blacklisting nouveau so that it doesn't get loaded, but that file is a symlink to a file on the /usr partition and as /usr isn't yet mounted when nouveau gets loaded nouveau still gets loaded even though it should not, workaround: 'sudo cp /usr/lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf'
<echosystm> or open office running off GCJ instead of sun-jre the way god intended :P
<alex_mayorga> !find jnlp
<ubottu> File jnlp found in jruby, jruby1.1, jruby1.2, kdelibs-data, libjdic-java (and 3 others)
<demism> i got lucid and i was wondering how i can get kubuntu-desktop on it? I get a bunch of depends but wont be installed messages, any ideas?
<alex_mayorga> !find webstart
<ubottu> File webstart found in libnb-java3-java
<ddecator> echosystm: you should be able to configure ubuntu how you want and have it work, so i encourage you to file a report on launchpad =)
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> this is just one instance though
<echosystm> i get the feeling its just going to keep hapenning
<echosystm> lol
<ddecator> demism: that could be for various reasons. it could be that updates are being pushed that break dependencies, so trying again later may work
<billybigrigger> hmmm....does anyone here have problems viewing embedded wmvs?
<billybigrigger> i can hear the sound but no video
<SometimesRomano> i am finding it impossible to navigate Network / windows network / workgroup
<Dr_Willis> demism:  when in doubt.. wait a while. update the package listings, upgrade teh system, try reinstalling it agin.
<alex_mayorga> echosystm: no reports warrant it would keep happening indeed
<demism> i managed to get it through the package manager, changed some settings. Couldn't get it through command line :/
<Dr_Willis> as of this morning - my kde system had some issues where plasma-desktop wasent getting auto-loaded. I had to alt-f2 and run it by hand.
<almoxarife> SometimesRomano: I am with you, it depends on the update it seems to me, now I can and one update later I can't
<demism> Dr_Willis: I'll see how it goes. :) Did you go gnome->kde?
<Dr_Willis> one one box i did
<shoonya> yofel: opps power went off...
<shoonya> did i miss something
<yofel> shoonya: did you get my message with the workaround?
<shoonya> yofel: no
<yofel> shoonya: there is a file /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf that takes care of blacklisting nouveau so that it doesn't get loaded, but that file is a symlink to a file on the /usr partition and as /usr isn't yet mounted when nouveau gets loaded nouveau still gets loaded even though it should not, workaround: 'sudo cp /usr/lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf'
<shoonya> ok, let me reboot and check
<eboyjr> Who decided that the window buttons were going to be on the left side? :/
<Dr_Willis> bill gates
<eboyjr> lol no wonder
<cleaverroot> eboyjr: the not ms community decision group i guess
<yofel> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight, read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<cleaverroot> no need for alarm lol
<cleaverroot> Who thinks it will make the final cut
<Dr_Willis> dosent look like they will change their mind however.
<Dr_Willis> Im betting its going to stay on the left. and be a big point of argument and ranting in #ubuntu
<cleaverroot> Dr_Willis: I agree
<eboyjr> Oh okay it's good that it's a democracy sorta
<Dr_Willis> its not a democracy....
<eboyjr> I think it's gonna have the minimize and maximize on the left, and close on the right
<cleaverroot> eboyjr: what democracy lol
<Dr_Willis> there was apost  by our ubuntu-featrless leader sayingjust that
<eboyjr> Dr_Willis, It isn't? Well they do ask for our opinions
<Dr_Willis> with the gnome-3 changes to a more netbook like interface.. it may not matter
<ddecator> it's already officially going to stay on the left, but the order will be changed
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  actually they dident ask befor the change..
<cleaverroot> they care if you are a dev sure
<DexterLB-lucid> w00t
<Dr_Willis> and  there was several blog/mesage posts where it was stated taht 'ubuntu is not a democracy' :)
<blekos> hello how can I install kubuntu beta 1 from command line?
<eboyjr> Haha ok
<Dr_Willis> blekos:  what os are you booted to now?
<blekos> ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> blekos:  and the reasonyou are not using the normal gui installer is what?
<blekos> i thought i should add additional repos or something
<yofel> blekos: why don't you just install kubuntu in ubuntu?
<yofel> oh
<Dr_Willis> boot live cd... start installer.... or do you want to clarify your question
<shoonya> yofel: tried the workaround did not work. I also added (replaced splash) nomodset in grub.cfg. still no luck
<yofel> no need, just install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<shoonya> lsmod still shows nouveau loaded
<DexterLB-lucid> I installed the proprietary driver for nvidia, but I don't have 1280x1024 in the VGA's resolutions. I have 1024x768 which is too little and 1360x768 which is tooooooo widescreen
<blekos> sorry,but kubuntu-desktop will install the 9.10 wright?
<yofel> blekos: oh, you're running karmic?
<blekos> no, I am running lucid beta
<yofel> shoonya: odd, that workaround worked for someone else having /usr seperate...
<blekos> ohh i see
<blekos> since I am running lucid install-kubuntu will give the appropriate kubuntu :)
<yofel> blekos: kubuntu-desktop will just  install kde and everything else that's necessare for kubuntu
<DexterLB-lucid> I installed the proprietary driver for nvidia, but I don't have  1280x1024 in the VGA's resolutions. I have 1024x768 which is too  little and 1360x768 which is tooooooo widescreen
<blekos> thnx
<DexterLB-lucid> oops
<DexterLB-lucid> had to ask that in #ubuntu too
<cleaverroot> blekos: don't do kubuntu no one likes it
<yofel> shoonya: hm, does the file you created (nvidia.conf) contain 'blacklist nouveau' ?
<yofel> missed him -.-
<blekos> haha, I would but, there is a problem with my wlan card not being able to connect to wpa & wpa2 networks
<blekos> there is already a bug in launchpad for this
<blekos> from what i've read this does not exist in kubuntu :(
<andrew-jack> What does the "ipconfig" process do?  I have an "ipconfig" process that is using 100% of one core (on a dual-core machine). This first started a few days ago after I updated (i'm running lucid).  http://i.imgur.com/pFV5J.png
<Dr_Willis> i find thelatest kde very use able
<ddecator> andrew-jack: ipconfig deals with your network information (ipaddress, mac address, etc.)
<ddecator> shouldn't use 100% of a cpu core though...
<andrew-jack> hmm. the annoying thing is that i can't find anything on Google about it. The search results are "polluted" with questions about windows ipconfig or linux ifconfig, not linux ipconfig (i honestly didn't think that anything called ipconfig existed in linux)
<andrew-jack> i might start a bug report. what's the best way to go about that? just sign up to launchpad?
<ddecator> i might be thinking about ifconfig...
<ddecator> andrew-jack: you could, but idk what package that would be filed against
<andrew-jack> lol me neither.
<ddecator> yofel: any idea?
<andrew-jack> i can kill the process, but it starts up again every time i boot up my computer. is there a way to list what processes start when ubuntu boots up?
<cleaverroot> sorry late to the game here what bug in gnome?
<ddecator> cleaverroot: the wpa one that blekos mentioned?
<cleaverroot> ddecator: k
<yofel> ddecator: not sure... he might be able to attach strace to the stuck ipconfig and see what it does all the time, but I'm not sure if anyone here would actually understand the output
<yofel> have to go for now, bbl
<ddecator> yofel: i know i wouldn't, i just didn't know if you happened to know what package that would be related to
<cleaverroot> ddecator: the wlan card not connecting?
<ddecator> yofel: alright, cya
<ddecator> cleaverroot: maybe? idk what gnome bug you're talking about, haha
<cleaverroot> ddecator: don't think it exist. I've read most bug reports none on wlan not connecting
<ddecator> cleaverroot: idk, blekos is the one who mentioned it, i haven't looked
<ddecator> blekos: ^^
<cleaverroot> blekos:  what exactly is your error?
<cleaverroot> nvm
<cleaverroot> my question is: does anyone else get the error msg that says volume control is not loaded on a reboot
<Dr_Willis> cleaverroot:  not seen that issue here
<blue102> no not really
<cleaverroot> Dr_Willis: hmm
<Dr_Willis> that dosent prove anything however. :)
<cleaverroot> every time I reboot
<blue102> installed on a laptop compaq armada e 500
<blue102> and runs really well
<cleaverroot> rebooting to get exact msg
<ddecator> is it the sound applet that isn't loading?
<blue102> how do I get flashplayer to work anybody???
<andrew-jack> flash on x86 or x64?
<blue102> x86
<Dr_Willis> i just install the proper flash package from the repos
<Ian_Corne> apt-get it :)
<Dr_Willis> itsincluded in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package also isentit?
<blue102> tried that
<ddecator> blue102: is it not working at all?
<blue102> apt-get install
<blue102> no
<Ian_Corne> there's a difference between some packages
<Dr_Willis> tryed what exactly blue102 ?
<blue102> just give me the comand line please
<andrew-jack> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<andrew-jack> IIRC?
<blue102> ah thanks
<ddecator> that should be it
<blue102> will try now
<cleaverroot_> nvm didn't show up this time
<Dr_Willis> hdh.. apt-get install.. needs a actual package name.... :)
<Dr_Willis> thats why i asked exactly what command yoiu used  :P
<Dr_Willis> installing 'ubuntu-restricted-extas' is also going to install a lot of stuff you p[roberly want as well
<andrew-jack> it should be in the "ubuntu software centre" too, just scroll down to "flash plugin"
<andrew-jack> well, do a search on "flash" and it will come up in the list
<blue102> working new had something wrong :=(
<blue102> working
<andrew-jack> working!!?! yay!
<andrew-jack> about my strange "ipconfig" process that is using 100% of a CPU core
<andrew-jack> strace of the "ipconfig" process shows these three lines repeated over and over (the gettimeofday line has different numbers on each iteration but the rest is the same):
<andrew-jack> recvfrom(4, "E\0\0T\0\0@\0@\21<\227\177\0\0\1\177\0\0\1", 20, MSG_PEEK, {sa_family=AF_PACKET, proto=0x800, if1, pkttype=PACKET_HOST, addr(6)={772, 000000000000}, [18]) = 20
<andrew-jack> poll([{fd=4, events=POLLRDNORM}], 1, 11000) = 1 ([{fd=4, revents=POLLRDNORM}])
<andrew-jack> gettimeofday({1270191414, 255897}, NULL) = 0
<andrew-jack> i really don't know what package "ipconfig" is from. possibly yaird, klibc-utils, or even part of the kernel?
<andrew-jack> is there any way to tell?
<ddecator> not that i know of. and i don't know what any of that output means either, sorry =\
<RPG-Master> Would debs for 9.10 from getdeb work with the beta?
<ddecator> i'm sure theres a way, but i'm not familiar with network related stuff like that
<ddecator> RPG-Master: most should
<RPG-Master> cool, thanks
<blue102> question I have a samba network how can I change that to a linux network
<blue102> I have ubuntu server 9.10 i386 installed
<yofel> andrew-jack: try 'ubuntu-bug -P $(pidof ipconfig)'
<yofel> andrew-jack: while it's running
<Dr_Willis>   blue102  err... samba is just a service that runs on a network of machines.. what are you asking? Install the samba service if you want samba. or the nfs server if you want to share things via nfs
<blue102> nfs
<Dr_Willis> install nfs server then and configure it.
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<blue102> thank you
<ddecator> yofel: you can use ubuntu-bug with a process id o_O?
<blue102> have a go at that
<blue102> What I want to do is get rid of ms windows
<Dr_Willis> You can use samba for linux to linux transfers as well.
<blue102> that's why I have samba running
<Dr_Willis> nfs is proberly faster.. but has its own quirks to watch out for
<yofel> ddecator: sure, ubuntu-bug --help will tell you ;)
<blue102> like what?
<ddecator> things just keep getting more and more amazing o.o
<andrew-jack> thanks.
<blue102> Thanks a lot guys for the help
<andrew-jack> np. glad it's working!
<cleaverroot_> I have an hp t-series printer installed on a windows network hooked up to a windows server. I find the printer and have divers for it but when I print I get weird symbols; like no samba is present
<blue102> do you have the ppd file
<andrew-jack> are the drivers PCL or PostScript(PS)? sometimes a printer has drivers for both but the actual hardware has PS "deactivated" and you have to pay extra to have PS activated
<cleaverroot_> no how do I find it
<andrew-jack> is it printing fine from the windows computers?
<cleaverroot_> andrew-jack: does it matter that it is a printer about 5 yrs old?
<Dr_Willis> i got a 14 yr old printer :)
<cleaverroot_> andrew-jack: yes it prints fine from the windows comuters
<blue102> should not matter at all mine is 10 years old
<Dr_Willis> if its printing symbols.. well it could be some driver/config issue.
<blue102> hp 4100dtn
<andrew-jack> no way! i think i have one here in the office. i don't print to it tho... i could give it a go and see what happens :)
<blue102> I think it could be the ppd file for for cups
<cleaverroot_> so that it is printing at all and printing weird symbols means driver right?
<cleaverroot_> do I have to give it an IP?
<andrew-jack> as blue says, it looks like it might be a driver issue
<blue102> do you jetdirect
<blue102> have
<andrew-jack> mine has a "jetdirect 610N" network card in the back of the printer
<cleaverroot_> blue102:no
<blue102> mine as well
<cleaverroot_> very old printer
<blue102> I think you might need to use cups
<blue102> with a ppd file from the hp website
<Dr_Willis> check the cups.org site also as to what to use for it
<blue102> what is the printer name
<andrew-jack> sorry, just went and looked and the jetdirect network card is stuffed
<blue102> can you ping it
<andrew-jack> i'm running the hp4100n off a miniature linux print server from the parralell port (about the size of  a deck of cards, with the parrallel port at one end and ethernet port at the other)
<andrew-jack> it's printing over standard LPT protocol if that's any help :(
<andrew-jack> sorry!
<blue102> I run it with the jetdirect over tcp/ip
<blue102> 10.1.1.200
<blue102> static
<cleaverroot_> Dr_Willis: will do now
<Dr_Willis> yea - my little print-server can dolike 4 different printting service protocalls
<Dr_Willis> showing thats theres more thenjust samba :)
<cleaverroot_> sorry,guys it was because the printer was named twice one under the windows network and once under the actual printername
<blue102> there you go :-)
<blue102> ok guys thanks
<andrew-jack> thx see yas
<DexterLB> back
<DexterLB> so, NVidia now allowed me to use 864p but still doesn't let me do 1024p
<DexterLB> VGA ports suck
<DexterLB> I'll try the other cable, although it's a long shot
<cleaverroot_> i have not left
<blue102> totem can not play mmhs what to do??
<blue102> mmsh
<blue102> typo
<apparle> why is search not working in kubuntu beta
<Tm_T> apparle: how it isn't working?
<apparle> I have a particular file in my home folder, I can very will see it... but when I type the name in the search bar at the top, I get no results found in status
<Tm_T> apparle: it works with all other files?
<apparle> Tm_T: actually it doesn't work for any file
<Tm_T> apparle: that is search bar in dolphin, right?
<apparle> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> apparle: have you upgraded today?
<apparle> yes... all the latest package
<Tm_T> hmm, check you have strigi and nepomuk running properly
<apparle> Tm_T: how?
<Tm_T> apparle: systemsettings -> advanced tab -> desktop search
<apparle> Tm_T: both are enabled in it
<Tm_T> apparle: there in second tab, you have your homedir selected?
<apparle> Tm_T: it says Strigi is currently indexing ....
<Tm_T> apparle: uhhh, you might like to wait it to do the job then
<apparle> Tm_T: that's too much I have just told it to index about 500GB
<Tm_T> awwww
<apparle> Tm_T: anyways to do an old search without indexing
<Tm_T> apparle: I don't know, I don't use Dolphin myself much
<apparle> Tm_T: how do you do it
<Tm_T> I'm old fart using Konsole
<apparle> Tm_T: I don't mind command line... just don't know how to
<apparle> Tm_T: I want to seach the files containing a string in a lots of cpp in lots of folders
<apparle> Tm_T:  how to do that
<Tm_T> apparle: filename contains the string or file contents?
<rye> Anybody used indicator-applet shortcut yet?
<rye> WARNING: do not use it right now, need more info
<apparle> Tm_T: I want to find what all files are calling a function in a project folder
<rye> It looks like it locks the keyboard, anybody heard of such behavior? Or better yet, experienced?
<Tm_T> apparle: so it's file contents
<apparle> Tm_T: ya
<Tm_T> apparle: in project folder, run "grep -iRHn -C2 searchword *" or something like that
<rye> next question - anybody experienced host system lockup during kvm guest activity?
<sobersabre> hi.
<apparle> Tm_T: thanks
<cleaverroot> join #ubuntu-women
<CosmiChaos> oh lotsa plymouth upgrades and a new package plymouth-label plus changed theme packages
<CosmiChaos> i hope they removed violet in the default logo xD
<cleaverroot> #ubuntu+1
<CosmiChaos> cleaverroot, yes thats this chan
<cleaverroot> :-)
<rye> ok, confirmed this on 2 more machines - DO NOT use indicator-session applet shortcut - this will render your keyboard unusable and menus of ALL applications will stop working
<rye> until X restart
<simion314> hi, i managed to install kubuntu lucid using noacpi noapic and nomodeset in the installer but i can/t boot it with ths options any idea what is the fix?
<simion314> this bug is present only in lucid no problem in karmic , but disabling KMS should fix it
<simion314> other problem is that searching on google about this bug reveals a lot of other bugs, and i can't find this one, i have ati card
<Machtin> gnah.. my printer won't print duplex.. even though i set it in the system options as standard and in the printing programm before giving the print job..?
<simion314> i wll be back , i will try xforcevesa option
<simion314> is not wotking xforcevesa faield, i do not belive that it started with VESA
<Guest97668> hi :) I was wondering if someone might be able to get my vaio laptop fan under control please? It's running loudly, and almost constantly so it's quite noisy :(
<Guest97668> BTW: I'm running kubuntu 10.04 (with all the recent patches).
<CosmiChaos> Guest97668, is it noisy because its just constantly at 100% or because of the bearings broke? if secondly than no software can help you
<jamesth> bearings are fine, just running constantly
<CosmiChaos> jamesth, does your bios offers a Q-Fan, Fan-SmartControl or Cool and Quiet or what else the heck the call it?
<CosmiChaos> jamesth, does it have onboard nvidia... and do you exceed it?
<jamesth> @CosmiChaos I can certainly reboot and check, but I don;t ever recall seeing anything in there that controls fan speed etc. But I'm happy to reboot and check it. fyi: CPU is at approx 2-10%.
<jamesth> @Costichaos - it does have onboard nVidia (which i'm using atm) but let me check my settings, i think it's an nvidia 8500M or something
<CosmiChaos> i dont know if theres a software fan control feature in linux at all, since it can only work if the mobo has got that feature
<CosmiChaos> if it has such a feature, mostly it has a bios setting, since its a notebook it would be strongly intelligent for sony to make those feature accessible by bios
<CosmiChaos> i know those bioses are of thin width but i dont believe theres no fan control in a notebook :)
<jamesth> I'll have a look in the bios, and see what's there. I'll also have a look to see if it's the latest bios too :)
<jamesth> might be there, but it might be hidden from the end-user to 'protect us from ourselves' ;)
<CosmiChaos> i had one of that early vaios that ha d bad soldered nvidia-gpu so one day i had it been fired of the board by its own heat
<CosmiChaos> jamesth, since then i stopped seeing hd gaming on portable computers is a good idea at all :)
<simion314> anyone have problem with the pc rebooting at login or a few seconds after? can't find anything on google but i can't be the only one
<apparle> what is the command to get all the packages required to build a source?
<apparle> if I have downloaded the source from repos
<Dr_Willis> hmm apt-get build-deps package
<Dr_Willis> or somthing
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<Daviey> apparle: people tend to recommend building in a pbuilder chroot.. pbuilder will satisfy the build deps for you.
<apparle> Daviey: I have just downloaded xserver-xorg-video-ati with apt-get and want to compile it..... how to get what all -dev packages are required
<Daviey> What Dr_Willis suggested will do it.. but it'll leave all the extra stuff on your machine
<Daviey> apparle: Using pbuilder will build it in a sterile enviroment, and tear it down afterwards.
<apparle> Daviey: Dr_Willis thanks
<Daviey> apparle: using pbuilder, you would do something like $ pbuilder-dist lucid build xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.12.99+git20090929.7968e1fb-0ubuntu2.dsc
<Dr_Willis> never used pbuilder.
<Dr_Willis> but i tend to just build a few packages here and there
<bullgard> What does indicate in Synaptic in the column "S" an exclamation mark with the particular DEB program package?
<nishanth> my computer freezes ....any way to find out why?
<bazhang> nishanth, using lucid 10.04 ?
<nishanth> yes
<nishanth> is there a way to find out why this might be happening?
<Dr_Willis> give moar details of when/how for starters
<nishanth> my computer freezes in between work....any way to find out why?
<Damascene> hello, we shouldn't update yet?
<om26er> Damascene, why?
<penguin42> nishanth: When you say freeze, does it completely freeze? Does capslock still work? Does it do it any particular time?
<Damascene> | GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet. |
<om26er> Damascene, most of the packages are already 2.30 in Lucid
<penguin42> Damascene: Last night Crimsun said he would leave that there for a while but it seemed to be OK, I don't know if anything has changed over night
<nishanth> penguin142: not any particular times.....nthng works not even mouse or any keys
<penguin42> nishanth: Does it do it at any particular time or just randomly?
<BUGa_vacations> anyone having trouble in a LAN pinging other PCs ?
<BUGa_vacations> either some network module of Lucid went caputz or my router did
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: Seems OK here
<nishanth> penguin142: randomly
<BUGa_vacations> I can't ping my android, a karmic laptop can't ping my lucid one :\
<BUGa_vacations> very very strange
<BUGa_vacations> but internet works fine
<BUGa_vacations> penguin42: know any tool to _browse_ a lan?
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: What do you mean by 'browse'?
<BUGa_vacations> humm
<BUGa_vacations> to see where's the blockaged
<BUGa_vacations> or the problem
<BUGa_vacations> since ping to machines doesn't work
<BUGa_vacations> but to router works fine
<penguin42> well there's tcpdump just to watch the packets (or wireshark for a gui)
<nishanth> penguin142: randomly
<cozziemoto> what is the timeline for safe upgrade  considering the topic?
<penguin42> nishanth: Very difficult to diagnose; you can try looking in the logs after you reboot, but depending on the freeze it might not have made it to the logs
<Dr_Willis> Theres a weird 'frame' around allmy gnome menus, and wallpaper. and other places...
<BUGa_vacations> gonna try to power cycle the router
<Dr_Willis> wonder if its because i updated/upgraded stuff as i was logged into gnome.
<BUGa_vacations> brb
<penguin42> nishanth: If you have desktop effects/compiz enabled I'd disable it and see if it's any more stable - 3d drivers are often the weekest link
<nishanth> penguin142: well this started happening once after i started using compiz a lot
<esay> do you think is 10.04 better than 9.10  i cannot compare because i couldnt use 9.10
<nishanth> esay : i like 10.04
<nishanth> though i highly reco not using the beta version
<BUGabundo> penguin42: FYI rebooting the router fixed it
<skydrome> whats the difference with readahead and ureadahead?
<robin0800> nishanth: working ok here there were only 26 updates this morning think most of gnome is here now
<esay> thanks nishanth
<nishanth> robin0800: i kind of lot of issues on lucid
<topyli> yay, my eeepc boots for the first time without me having  to remove plymouth first <3
<robin0800> nishanth: not here
<JEEBsv> topyli: mine has been able to do that for quite a while :D
<JEEBsv> although I first installed after the Interface Freeze
<nishanth> robin0800:actually my system froze twice today
<topyli> well i haven't actually tried too often. it failed after i installed lucid, so i've been routinely checking that it's removed. decided to try now and it works
<vivid> mine has never frozen except while running some wine apps
<robin0800> nishanth: no freezes no nothing in fact.
<apparle> Hello guys
<vivid> never
<apparle> in kubuntu beta1 the tray is not functioning rightly
<vivid> sometimes bad hardware can cause freezes, maybe try memtest
<nishanth> robin0800: I am asking people around if there is a way to figure out what might have caused it
<robin0800> nishanth: graphic driver?
<vivid> nishanth, my first guess would be your hardware being faulty, the linux kernel is quite stable
<rye> is the plymouth message about disk check is overlapping one another only for me or for others as well?
<nishanth> vivid: how to check wat could be wrong
<ripps> aptitude/update-manager seems to freeze during update/checking at 99%, I don't know why.
<robin0800> nishanth: logs
<nishanth> robin0800: no idea
<vivid> nishanth, run memtest first to see if your memory has errors
<nishanth> vivid: how?
<vivid> reboot select memtest, wait
<rye> ok, not mounting /home again...
<rye> GGRRRRR
<vivid> nishanth, might have to install it, search 'memtest' in synaptic
<ripps> nm, it just took 10 min, must be something with the servers.
<nishanth> vivid: updates installing now.... will take some time
<vivid> nishanth, if it reports errors *any* errors, your memory is faulty, if not check your video drivers/card
<robin0800> ripps: there is a built in delay of 2mins here dosn't matter how quickly sudo aptitude works
<apparle> The Krunner is responding very very slowly in Kubuntu beta :(
<Damascene> any idea why autoremove and autoclean have no effect on /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Ranakah> hi.. when i try to boot from live cd ubuntu 10.04 i get only black screen (i have radeon 3870)
<catweazle> take only apt-get clean
<Ranakah> have anybody any idea what i can to do?
<zniavre> good aafternoon
<zniavre> i got strange border around pictures when thumbnail are in the desktop
<zniavre> really huge border > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/187396/border.png < is it a feature ?
<bazhang> zniavre, looks like the theme
<smf> lucid has stjerm 0.11 its from 2007, it doesnt have 0.13 from 2009/12
<smf> plz fix
<robin0800> zniavre:  probably part of the theme try customizing themes .... change the controls
<apparle> why is krunner behaving erratically in 10.04 beta
<Ranakah> how do i disable kms in ubuntu 10.04 live cd boot?
<vega> smf: you really think it will be fixed by stating "plz fix" on this channel?
<vega> also, lucid is one month away from being released, new versions of software will _not_ be included at this point
<apparle> Ranakah: if its for radeon driver then, radeon.modeset=0, for others I don't know. But I think for overall disabling, it must be "nomodeset" but I am not sure
<robin0800> smf: if its a bug raise it or add your self to it if it already exists
<Ranakah> apparle where i set this?
<apparle> Ranakah: press F6 and select the nomodeset option
<apparle> just before booting
<robin0800> Ranakah:  think this in an xorg.conf also works " #Option    "FBTexPercent"   # "0" "
<nishanth> vivid; how do you run memtester?
<apparle> Ranakah: Are you using the open source driver
<robin0800> nishanth: hit shift at boot time
<Ranakah> no.. i just try to boot from live cd
<Ranakah> tnx
<Ranakah> :D
<apparle> Ranakah: any success
<[diablo]> afternoon all
<[diablo]> guys, the "in-flux" means what exactly please?
<Dr_Willis> [diablo]:  in a state of change
<[diablo]> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis>  ' a work in progress ' ' could chang at any time '
<[diablo]> ok... maybe you can tell me, Empathy vanished from menu and installation ... I´ve waited a couple of days but now just apt-get installed it again
<[diablo]> Dr_Willis, should be no issue no?
<Dr_Willis> what issue?
<Dr_Willis> Theres been all sorts of issues with gnome this week
<[diablo]> I mean reinstalling it after it vanishing :-)
<Dr_Willis> What are we even talking about exactly?
<[diablo]> ok..  I did a 10.04 beta 1 install
<[diablo]> had Empathy there as normal... after a few upgrades, it got de-installed, dunno why
<[diablo]> now I have reinstalled it
<[diablo]> manually
<Dr_Willis> does it work now? if so .. all is good I guess.
<[diablo]> yeah it works.. only thing I noticed is that it has an icon showing rather than itergrating with the email, chat etc icon
<[diablo]> indicator applet
<[diablo]> even
<[diablo]> ah relax, its no big deal anyway LOL
<[diablo]> actually the lvm mounting issue is more annoying atm, but that is bug reported and in progress
<sobersabre> hi. how can I cause svn package to NOT use neon-gnutls, but regular neon library ?
<sobersabre> I'm tired compiling my own package,
<sobersabre> I want a once-for-all solution
<penguin42> why do you need to?
<sobersabre> gnutls doesn't work with openssl certificates.
<sobersabre> or maybe I am mistaken ?
<kklimonda|G1> sobersabre: does subversion package depends on neon-gnutls only or on neon-gnutls | neon ?
<sobersabre> kklimonda|G1: unfortunately it depends on the neon-gnutls.
<sobersabre> (it's libsvn1 actually)
<sobersabre> subversion depends on libsvn1
<boourns> hi there, having a weird problem since upgrading to lucid, my gmail is showing the wrong time for everything, but my google settings have the right time zone, and my ubuntu time zone settings are correct. using chromium 5.0.365. any ideas?
<sobersabre> libsvn1 depends on libneon-gnutls
<sobersabre> which is annoying.
<sobersabre> it's a licensing issue.
<sobersabre> boourns: maybe your chrome locale is chosen incorrectly....
<penguin42> hmm not good - I've just upgraded -> that machine and X is hanging solidly
<sobersabre> kklimonda|G1: any\ insights
<Machtin> is there any eclipse cdt repository?
<sobersabre> ?
<kklimonda|G1> sobersabre: not really, if its the licensing issue you will have to build package yourself.
<penguin42> this is weird; post upgrade that I've just done (from a beta as of a week ago) I now have no keyboard/mouse on the X server - X is otherwise working OK it's just I can't get it any input - udev??!
<yofel> hm, I had that yesterday once, but restarting X fixed it
<BUGa_vacations> there were a few changes to
<boourns> sobersabre, i can't find how to change the chrome locale, looked in options + googled, any suggestions?
<BUGa_vacations> synaptic and other x-input last Monday
<penguin42> yofel: Doesn't seem to want to - I don't think X is seeing any input devices at all; they're fine from the console
<BUGa_vacations> boourns: ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam, to fta
<yofel> hm
<abhifx> hi... i have installed nvidia drivers, but i still dont get any hardware acceleration? why? help me plz
<yofel> abhifx: do you have /usr on a seperate partition?
<vega> penguin42: i have the same problem.. thought it was the dinovo edge usb
<penguin42> vega: Are you running xorg-edgers or straight lucid ?
<vega> don't know about edgers.. so just plain lucid i suppose
<vega> only way to access machine is via ssh
<abhifx> yoasif, no
<abhifx> yofel, no
<penguin42> vega: and if you ssh and run chvt 1 does it get you a console?
<yofel> abhifx: ok, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<vega> (haven't upgraded in a while, just running 335 packages being upgraded)
<abhifx> yofel, hold on plz
<rye> is there anybody who runs lucid on a VM or does not mind switching to terminal and restart gdm - bug #553918 - It would be great if that is confirmed fast enough before people start locking their workstations via indicator applet shortcut
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553918 in indicator-session "Keyboard shortcut usage blocks keyboard and other menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553918
<vega> penguin42: Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<penguin42> vega: Do a sudo -s   and then do the chvt 1
<vega> penguin42: it outputted nothing.. but no errors also
<penguin42> vega: But did your machine switch console?
<vega> penguin42: ah so i need to go to the machine and check :)
<yofel> abhifx: you can use pastebinit to do it faster from a console
<abhifx> yofel, here it is http://pastebin.com/BH0VJEGK
<abhifx> yofel, my net is slow.. sorry
<vega> penguin42: yes it went to text console
<penguin42> vega: and the keyboard works there?
<vega> no
<vega> but then again, i might be affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/269851
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269851 in bluez "Bluetooth Logitech Dinovo Edge Keyboard/Mouse dones not work anymore" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> vega:oh, works for me at the console
<vega> ok, then this is a different case
<yofel> abhifx: odd, the nvidia driver is used properly by X, might be a compiz issue
<abhifx> yofel, even the nvidia-setting is not able to get the glx info
<yofel> abhifx: really? what does 'glxinfo | grep render' give you?
<abhifx> yofel, Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> Oxymoron: you here?
<abhifx> yofel, so??
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes? :)
<yofel> Oxymoron: didn't you have a similiar error?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Similar like what? Sorry I havent read in this channel today, just turned on my computer
<abhifx> yofel, Oxymoron 1st of al... thanks for helping
<yofel> Oxymoron: "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<Oxymoron> yofel: I dont recognize that, or yeah well one time.
<Oxymoron> abhifx: Silly question maybe, but do you have nvidia-common installed?
<myk_robinson> Got a laptop with INtel graphics, works great but cant adjust screen brightness. The hotkey does envoke the onscreen brightness graphics, but not actual adjustment takes place. Any ideas?
<abhifx> Oxymoron, let me check... but i dont remember installing it
<abhifx> Oxymoron, no
<penguin42> myk_robinson: A few people have had that - not sure what the fix is
<myk_robinson> penguin42: all worked well in the last release.. Go figure....
<yofel> ... WHY does the xorg.log show the nvidia driver if it isn't even installed o.O?
<penguin42> myk_robinson: Yeh it happens
<abhifx> yofel, but it is installed
<penguin42> any udev wranglers?
<abhifx> yofel, and the xserver is using it
<yofel> abhifx: huh? nvidia-current is the driver package, if you don't have it installed how are you using the driver?
<Oxymoron> abhifx: Try install that, I got one problem before because i didnt jave modaliases and nvidia-common installed.
<abhifx> yofel, the newer one doesnt install it by default... in karmic ... i had it there
<Oxymoron> abhifx: Then launch jockey and see what it says
<abhifx> Oxymoron, modalias  is installed though
<abhifx> Oxymoron, er.. what?
<Oxymoron> abhifx: Which distro do you use?
<abhifx> Oxymoron, ubuntu... lucid
<abhifx> Oxymoron, synaptic hung up while installing common
<Oxymoron> abhifx: Ah sorry about that, I am used to my Kubuntu that uses an application called jockey to install proprietary drivers like nvidia
<Oxymoron> abhifx: Define hang up?
<Oxymoron> And try to do it in console instead by sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<abhifx> Oxymoron, now it crashed
<yofel> abhifx, Oxymoron: jockey is what the menu calls 'Hardware Drivers'
<Dr_Willis> brainstorm idea. Have programs named AT LEAST a little closely to what their menu items call them. :)
<abhifx> Oxymoron, looks like it got installed
<abhifx> yofel, thx... looking at it
<abhifx> yofel, Oxymoron jockey says nvidia-current is installed
<yofel> Dr_Willis: KDE does it my showing both names in the Menu, gnome should do something like 'Hardware Drivers (Jockey)'
<edgy> Hi, I installed fglrx in lucid on an ATI HD 5730 and I got Segmentation fault on the log file and when I launch glxgears, what's wrong?
<Oxymoron> abhifx: Does it says anything more, like its activated or in use?
<abhifx> yofel, Oxymoron jockey says active but not in use
<yofel> hm
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, good idea :)
 * yofel thinks we had that discussion once on ubuntu-devel-discuss already, could have been somewhere else though
<penguin42> edgy: You'll need the new version of frglx for lucid
<Oxymoron> abhifx: Ah well that was my issue before as well. It was because nvidia-common wasnt installed. I got helped to fix this issue. Alright, try this: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current" then make sure you have nvidia-common installed and nvidia-*-modaliases or what they call them. Then launch jokcey (HArdware drivers) and  you should be able to see three different drivers unselected there. Then highlight nvidia-current and make
<Oxymoron> jockey install it for you, after that you restart computer and hopefully it should be in use.
<abhifx> Oxymoron, yofel thank you both. going to restart xserver to see the changes. thank you once again
<Oxymoron> abhifx: And also make sure you have latest jockey release, they made a patch for that thing before that say it was active but not in use
<abhifx> Oxymoron, i will... thx again
<Oxymoron> abhifx: If you restart xserver I dont know if it will apply, mostly you have to reboot computer if you fiddle with nvidia drivers because i Think kernel must apply the module in bootstrap process to make it in use for xserver
<abhifx> Oxymoron, good tip... trying now
<Oxymoron> do that and tell if you got it working later on :)
<edgy> penguin42: I updated to the latest
<penguin42> anyone know how to use udevadm info ?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Btw, do you know if v4l2 is installed by default in Kubuntu Lucid?
<yofel> Oxymoron: no idea, the only think I have to do with video is watching DVB in Kaffeine on my desktop, but that just somehow worked out of the box
<yofel> s/think/thing/
<Oxymoron> yofel: Just wonder how Skype, Kmess and Kopete does. I am not sure with my dv video is properly installed by firewire 1394
<abhifx_> Oxymoron, didnt work :(
<BUGa_vacations> guys, rant or serious thread http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/why-i-might-switch-to-mac-from-ubuntu/
<Oxymoron> abhifx_: Sorry I cant answer right now, important conversation with my girl.
<BUGa_vacations> cause I identify myself with A LOT of those POV
<yofel> abhifx_: 'lsmod | grep nouveau' gives nothing right?
<red> what does this mean: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x09dc87e8 ***
<BUGa_vacations> red: known
<red> (when doing sudo aptitude update)
<BUGa_vacations> there's a pathc
<red> i found it via google too but so far not much talk on any way to fix it
<BUGa_vacations> workaround : -q
<red> oh so it's nothing more than a error :p
<red> doesn't mean the update doesn't fetch everything etc?
<BUGa_vacations> red: yeah it works fine
<BUGa_vacations> just output
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: about the blog post: well, I did switch to KDE as I don't like what the ayatana team is doing anymore and I think he's right when it comes to the kernel, grub and brainstorm. I think the only reasons I actually still stick with Kubuntu is the community and launchpad PPAs
<BUGa_vacations> me too
<BUGa_vacations> I hope I don't ever move to apple
<BUGa_vacations> all my hardcore linux friends that did, never looked back
<BUGa_vacations> so they are doing something very well
<yofel> I would actually like to have an iMac for things like photoshop or as a fallback option, I think I would at least like it better than windows
<BUGa_vacations> true
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: I'm not moving to Mac, and I like .deb/apt - but stuff is starting to really annoy me and I'm not sure what to do
<bjsnider> stuff?
<bjsnider> stuff sucks
<penguin42> bjsnider: Primarily the continuing reduction in flexibility in gnome - it's not how I want my GUI to go; and grub2 frankly is a whole lot more complex than I need, but it does work for me; plymouth+mountall is a disaster
<BUGa_vacations> +1
<bjsnider> what reduction in flexibility?
 * yofel just wants a sane way to configure upstart...
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: +100
<yofel> :D
<bjsnider> upstart is brand new, so there's no gui YET
<BUGa_vacations> I want a fast login
<BUGa_vacations> bjsnider: come on, I've been hearing about upstart for 4 years :(
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh upstart is half done - we're not at the point of having the level of control we had for good old fashioned init scripts
<yofel> bjsnider: I'm not talking about a gui, I'm talking about a way to configure it that survives package upgrades, or where i don't need to merge config files on upgrades
<bjsnider> you want everything to be perfect right now
<bjsnider> doesn't happen that way
<penguin42> bjsnider: I'd rather stuff didn't get much more broken
<BUGa_vacations> bjsnider: no we don't
<BUGa_vacations> we are here daily, on every cycle
<BUGa_vacations> helping out, providing feedback, testeing
<BUGa_vacations> we do understand the time to devople stuff
<yofel> well true, but it would have been better we could have done that either a bit earlier so upstart would be more mature now for the LTS release or it should have been postponed to lucid+1
<BUGa_vacations> and iroing out bugs
 * yofel still refuses to call karmic anything else than a technoligy preview
<penguin42> yofel: But with so many major changes in Lucid as well what's the difference - I want a just-fix-bugs cycle
<yofel> true
<bjsnider> well, i'm really glad for what i have here considering it's free. i didn't pay a microsoft tax on this rig
<yofel> well you're right for that, but I just can't shake the feeling that hardy was more ready than lucid at this point (ok, I didn't yet follow ubuntu development back then)
<bjsnider> lucid is not ready until it's ready
<BUGa_vacations> penguin42: I don't
<BUGa_vacations> stuff grows and evolves
<BUGa_vacations> there's no/little sense in bugfix cyckle
<bjsnider> penguin42, what did you "reduction in flexibility" remark vis a vis gnome refer to in specific terms?
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: Yeh but I'd like things like mountall and plymouth and pa just to sort themselves out before we try and pile a bit more on
<edgy> Can any one tell me why I am getting segmentation fault for my ATI HD 5730 on http://pastebin.ca/1854958
<penguin42> bjsnider: Lots of stuff ending up as only modifiable by gconf rather than config guis, stuff being handed down as 'this is the ui design hard luck'
<bjsnider> penguin42, what config options would you like in the gui rather than in gconf, for instance?
<BUGa_vacations> I rather not see anything in gconf
<BUGa_vacations> but that's not pragmatism
<penguin42> bjsnider: The icons on menus is a good one, button position is another one, and I've seen it's not unusual within apps as well to have features that you can only get to with gconf
<bjsnider> button position. not this crap again
<yofel> isn't this something that is decided by gnome? or does ubuntu change anything there?
<yofel> (not talking about the buttons or notify-osd)
<deanus> maverick meerkat? lol
<penguin42> yofel: Ah thank you for reminding me
<penguin42> bjsnider: notify-osd behaviour/position was another classic
 * BUGa_vacations pulls the UI bugs list he filed over the last 3 cycles
<yofel> well, the position looks odd, but it does have a reason
<mcnesium_> i am trying to use my scanner canon n650u (fully supported by sane) and i did use it on prior ubuntu installations. now i got 10.04beta running and lsusb shows the scanner, but simple scan and xsane say they cannot find any scan devices. so what can i do about this?
 * BUGa_vacations notes it doesn't fit on this screen
<bjsnider> you can't change button position or, as far as i know, any other gui feature in osx
<penguin42> bjsnider: And I'm not a Mac user
<yofel> but you can in xfce and kde
<bjsnider> there are very few gui options in windows
<BUGa_vacations> bjsnider: I feel the buttons position should be a THEME thing
 * yofel thought that ubuntu didn't want to be like windows or mac?
<BUGa_vacations> like it used to be in kde
<BUGa_vacations> and also window title
<BUGa_vacations> I hate having mine left
<BUGa_vacations> for years I've been using themes that center it
<bjsnider> and the ones that do exist in windows involve drawing stuff on top of the already-drawn windows 2k theme
<penguin42> bjsnider: My point is that the behaviour is that someone somewhere decides what my desktop should look like and makes it hard to change back; I don't like that - I'm OK with someone making the decision (even if I disagree with it) but I think it should respect peoples preferences
<bjsnider> penguin42, it sounds like you want the k desktop environment and its 300 million options
<penguin42> bjsnider: I've looked at moving to KDE a few times recently, but my view is that they're doing the same thing with their desktop; some stuff is again too fixed for me
<penguin42> KDE3.x was more to my taste in flexibility
<mcnesium_> i am trying to use my scanner canon n650u (fully supported by sane) and i did use it on prior ubuntu installations. now i got 10.04beta running and lsusb shows the scanner, but simple scan and xsane say they cannot find any scan devices. so what can i do about this?
<penguin42> mcnesium_: USB?
<mcnesium_> yes penguin42
<penguin42> mcnesium_: Try an lsusb and see if it is seen
<mcnesium_> penguin42 i did this and it is seen (as i already wrote)
<bjsnider> penguin42, kde is too fixed for you??? even with all of the confusing menus and sub menus and sub-sub-sub on to infinity menus?
<penguin42> mcnesium_: hmm I'm not sure where it's looking for its devices
<bjsnider> unbelievable
<mcnesium_> penguin42 how can we find out?
<BUGa_vacations> penguin42: when I moved from wind to linux 100% time
<penguin42> bjsnider: I've got specific issues; in particular in KDE4 you can't drop an arbitrary launcher onto the desktop easily (like you can in gnome or any other X wm for the last 20 years)
<BUGa_vacations> I started with KDE3
<BUGa_vacations> it offered me all the controls I liked
<BUGa_vacations> then faded to the ease of GNOME
<BUGa_vacations> but now I agree the rigid of gnome is blaunt even for me
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: Yeh I've bounced between the two over the years - my problem is at the moment they're all frustrating me!
<BUGa_vacations> me too
<BUGa_vacations> guess we are all moving to LFCE
<reuben> one thing that kde3 had perfect - right click on anything to configure it
<BUGa_vacations> heeh
<Dr_Willis> i cant stand the pcmanfm file maanger
<BUGa_vacations> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> kde4 has some very neat features. but still annoying in some ways.
<BUGa_vacations> +1
<Dr_Willis> been using kde4 on 3 of my machines.
<Dr_Willis> Get the desktops set up exactly how I work.. not how gnome forces me to work
<Dr_Willis> but i dont see the point in the default kde desktop setup on some things
<BUGa_vacations> right
<BUGa_vacations> which other WM do you  guys _trust_
<BUGa_vacations> to work decently and ease daily work flow
<BUGa_vacations> keep in mind I'm stuck with the love for COMPIZ
<yofel> dunno, I'm using a rather havy customised KDE now and I'm happy with it
<Dr_Willis> i dont see how compiz helps my work flow mich at all.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<topyli> enlightenment dr16 is still the best window manager ever written
<BUGa_vacations> helps me
<topyli> so there
<BUGa_vacations> really?
<topyli> really
<BUGa_vacations> I tried it once, didn't lik
<Dr_Willis> every time i try Enlightment - i wonder how to turn off 99% of the junk they enable
<BUGa_vacations> ahah
<topyli> Dr_Willis, sounds like you've been playing with dr17. don't do that, it's crack :)
<BUGa_vacations> 16 is better?
<BUGa_vacations> is it in the archive?
<Dr_Willis> its in the archives
<BUGa_vacations> what's the meta package?
<Dr_Willis> i recall when 'E' was the heavy window manager/desktop in the pack.. now its claim to fameis eye candy thats light
<BUGa_vacations> I've hear very good things about lxfce
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Haha yeh - running it on a SPARCStation4 in ~96 was HEAVY
<bjsnider> compiz's days are numbered
<penguin42> actually likes bits of compiz; although I don't use it
<topyli> Dr_Willis, enlightenment was never heavy, i think it uses about the same amount of ram as fvwm
<BUGa_vacations> bjsnider: NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<topyli> dunno about e17, it's probably heavier
<penguin42> topyli: Not back in the 90's
<topyli> penguin42, no. i can't remember ever considering another window  manager for resource usage back then
<penguin42> topyli: fvmw was deinitely lighter back then
<reuben> if fluxbox got a decent UI designer on the project, they'd be a contender. the themes are a little "basement" at the moment
<topyli> i't less than a megabyte, about the same
<BUGa_vacations> reading the comments on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/why-i-might-switch-to-mac-from-ubuntu/ is even more scary then the blog post
<BUGa_vacations> and confirms what I see on all my friends that moved to mac :(
<BUGa_vacations> if Ubuntu is the best its has been so far in terms of Linux UX
<BUGa_vacations> we are screewd
<mcnesium_> -.-
<Dr_Willis> topyli:  im speaking when it came out.. like befor there was kde/gnome - it was considered heavy back then
<Dr_Willis> E - seems to get redone totally every other year. :)
<topyli> i didn't consider it heavy
<Dr_Willis> They should rename it 'pheonix'
<Dr_Willis> when  a 10gb hd was considerd huge.. :) it was
<BUGa_vacations> eheh
<BUGa_vacations> still
<Dr_Willis> Pent 1 100  =  a fast machine back then
<Dr_Willis> The GOOD old days.
<topyli> E is, and was, less than 1MB in ram, like i said
<BUGa_vacations> I remember ppl saying Wn vista  and W7 taking 16GB was crazy
<Dr_Willis> back when getting TTF support was  a major task
<JEEBsv> reminds me that I still have a P200 machine running
<jibadeeha> i remember when i had 30MB HD with Windows 2.0.1 on it and MS-DOS 3.3
<penguin42> JEEBsv: You extravegent guy, I've got a P90!
<Dr_Willis> I rember when just getting a CD-RW working was a kernel recompile
<BUGa_vacations> my slowest running machine a AMD 1.9+
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: CD-RW?!!! Heck, the CD ....
<BUGa_vacations> BluesKaj: mornig
<JEEBsv> penguin42: haha, nice to know that people still have that stuff running 8)
<BUGa_vacations> just in time for old times memories
<Dr_Willis> I got a Cel 500 in the garrage as a spare machine. :)
<BUGa_vacations> oh and I began this chat because of http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/why-i-might-switch-to-mac-from-ubuntu/ BluesKaj
<penguin42> JEEBsv: It's my firewall
<JEEBsv> hehe
<jibadeeha> Dr_Willis, are you the same Dr_Willis that use to be on Dalnet and use Windows NT and it kept blue screening
<BUGa_vacations> GUYS BACK ON TOPIC, please
<Dr_Willis> jibadeeha:  i used to be on Dalnet - bt never used NT
<BUGa_vacations> thkvmx
<Viper1432> kinda' ironic...all that stuff working but my bluetooth logitech keyboard/mouse are frickin' borked under lucid.  bug 550288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550288 in bluez "bluez fails to discover mx5000 keyboard and mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550288
<Dr_Willis> ive heard of others with similer issues Viper1432
<Dr_Willis> I cant afford to switch to a mac.. and no idea why id want to. :P
<Viper1432> I submitted that bug a couple days back...noone has touched it.  It would seem to me that more than just me and two others are using the logi keyboards. lol
<Dr_Willis> bluetooth is the kind of thing that chould of been so COMMON and good years ago.. but it just never took off.
<Viper1432> Dr_Willis,  the thing is....under karmic and arch its seen as a usb hub so no issues.  But...lucid suddenly thinks its a bluez device again.  haven't had any issues wit this since intrepid.
<Viper1432> but dangit, my 1x cd drive works fine.  -snickers.
<topyli> i don't see how using a mac fixes ubuntu's problems
<Dr_Willis> I dont see how using ubuntu fix's mac's problems either. :)
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Me neither; never did like the Macs gui
<Dr_Willis> i dont like being nickled and dimed to death for every little app/tool/what3ver out there ...
<Dr_Willis> good old 'shareware' days memories.
<cozziemoto> safe to update now? ")
<BUGa_vacations> cozziemoto: fine for me
<cozziemoto> BUGa_vacations,  ok will try it :) thanks
<BUGa_vacations> cozziemoto: you do ask??
<BUGa_vacations> I just upgrade 4 times a day
<cozziemoto> BUGa_vacations,  yeah genrally i do dist-upgrade several times a day but the topic warned of not upgrading most of the morning
<Viper1432> BUGa_vacations,  he's asking because motd is warning about not updating yet.
<cozziemoto> yep
<BUGa_vacations> cozziemoto: distupgrades?
<BUGa_vacations> are you crazy?
<BUGa_vacations> :p
<cozziemoto> BUGa_vacations,  :)
<BUGa_vacations> aptitude safe-upgrade is all you need
<cozziemoto> BUGa_vacations,  well I can do apt-get update  ... I rarely if ever use aptitide
<cozziemoto> I mean upgrade
<BUGa_vacations> cozziemoto: aptitude is better
<Crashbit> cozziemoto: use apt-get safe-upgrade
<BUGa_vacations> upgrade does nothting special
<BUGa_vacations> Crashbit: there's no such thing AFAIK
<Crashbit> mm, oh! is really
<BUGa_vacations> aptitude is still better
<cozziemoto> how about I let synaptic take care of it :)
<BUGa_vacations> eewwww
<BUGa_vacations> even worse
<cozziemoto> :)
<BUGa_vacations> I'm not joking
<cozziemoto> no big deal which i do ..if it breaks i reinstall  and clean instal when release is realized
<BUGa_vacations> the amount of times synaptic upgrades messes my system baffles me
<cozziemoto> BUGa_vacations,  wow.. I never have issues with dist-upgrade here  or synatpic for that matter but this may the time :)
<Viper1432> actually synaptic just about buggered my test install up last week.  it wanted to "partial upgrade" and part of that was to remove about 60 applications without replacing them.  When in doubt cli aptitude is the best option as it is the most verbose about what is going on.  imho.
<BUGa_vacations> NEVER do a partial install
<BUGa_vacations> unless you KNOW what you are doing
<BUGa_vacations> never got why it so prominently offered
<Viper1432> BUGa_vacations,  duh.  lol.  read the whole post.  ;)
<BluesKaj> well, BUGa_vacations , my attitude is , one has to expect a few problems with alpha-beta releases , but I'm not sure i understand your reasons for contemplating a switch to something as proprietary as OSX .
<paradoxuncreated> I see Pulseaudio is not working with Jack in the default install. Have you tried jack_startup script?
<cozziemoto> ok dist upgrade went well
 * davisc ponders upgrading straight from Jaunty to Lucid beta
<davisc> Or am I asking for a world of pain?
<bazhang> davisc, not possible
<bazhang> davisc, unless you mean a complete fresh install
<davisc> bazhang: Ah, thought it would let me. That solves that :-)
<penguin42> does anyone know if there is a channel for xorg-edgers?
<yofel> update-manager won't let you, you'll first need to upgrade to karmic and then to lucid
<Dr_Willis> LTS to LTS is supported.. otherweise its one rele4ase at a timeupdatess
<yofel> penguin42: #ubuntu-x ?
<penguin42> yofel: Thanks - didn't spot that
<yofel> well, it's not that there isn't a way to go directly from jaunty to lucid, but that *is* asking for pain
<BUGa_vacations> penguin42: we mention that # here so many times
<BUGa_vacations> WOW
<BUGa_vacations> GPM bug
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: I actually looked through the channel list and missed it!
<BUGa_vacations> anyone on gnome
<penguin42> yeh
<BUGa_vacations> put laptop bright to MAX
<BUGa_vacations> I get a ballon saying battery fully charged
<BUGa_vacations> *everytime*
<patdk-wk> heh, I have gone directly from fiesty to karmic :) and it seems to work, but it was also a server, lot less things to break
<BUGa_vacations> anyone else?
<yofel> the issues is mostly the thing with transitional packages, those won't work right if you skip releases
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> well, my main issue was I waited too long
<patdk-wk> so I couldn't upgrade it to gaunty, so kindof screwed
 * BUGa_vacations files bug
<patdk-wk> gnome is still being uploaded?
<yofel> patdk-wk: not really, should be finished now, the warning should vanish today I think
<patdk-wk> I go on vacation today :)
<yofel> meh, mountall now depends on plymouth :/
<patdk-wk> just want to make sure my system is unstable as possible before I leave :)
<yofel> ^^
 * penguin42 now has keyboard but none of the arrow/home/end keys
<monkey_dust> in bash scripting, how do i insert a blank line? i'm testing with "^[ ]*$" but that's a kind of eternal loop
<yofel> monkey_dust: huh? posting a blank line to the terminal?
<patdk-wk> ^$
<BUGa_vacations> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/554000
<patdk-wk> not sure what regex has to do with bash
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554000 in gnome-power-manager "setting laptop bright to max show "Battery is charged"" [Undecided,New]
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: define NOW
<BUGa_vacations> cause I purged plymouth this week
<patdk-wk> maybe you want, ^\S*$
<BUGa_vacations> and it didn't take anythign else with it
<monkey_dust> yofel, i 'm trying to create a .sh file
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: mountall 2.10 "* Add hard dependency on Plymouth; without it running, mountall will ignore any filesystem which doesn't show up within a few seconds or that fails to fsck or mount.  If you don't want graphical splash, you simply need not install themes."
<BUGa_vacations> if I won't boot next time, you know what's the culprid
<monkey_dust> in bash scripting, how do i insert a blank line? i'm testing with "^[ ]*$" but that's a kind of eternal loop => http://paste.ubuntu.com/408142/
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> that is nothing to do with bash scripting :)
<yofel> monkey_dust: just what are you trying to do?
<monkey_dust> it's in bash, tho
<patdk-wk> replace, grep "^[ ]*1$", with echo
 * yofel would suggest what patdk-wk said too
<patdk-wk> looks like a mess :)
<Jumusa> I have a problem on starting liveCD, it completely freeze on the red dots, any help?
<yofel> echo without any arguments will simply print a newline character to stdout
<patdk-wk> hmm, my system till works, after update :)
<monkey_dust> patdk-wk, echo did the trick and i am now ready to shoot myself ;)
<reuben> Jumusa - is it responsive to your keyboard? try hitting ctrl alt del once
<Jumusa> no help
<reuben> Jumusa - that unfreezes the boot for me
<OldFarter> Howdy
<costre> Jumusa, First, try waitning for like half an hour
<reuben> :)
<costre> im serious
<OldFarter> I got a broad variety of issues with 10.4
<Jumusa> okay, I didn't wait that long, because in my laptop it started instantly.
<costre> if in doubt, wait half an hour, regardless :) works like 75% of the time
<costre> especially when installing or booting from liveCD
<OldFarter> First of all, im very pleased with the boot speed
<costre> often it takes only a few minutes, but I have experienced at least 15 minutes
<Jumusa> Thanks, I'll test it
<costre> "That's what SHE said!"
<OldFarter> My sound only work every now and then
<costre> OldFarter, Have you run many other distros?
<OldFarter> seems like the sound card isn't recognized
<OldFarter> 8.04-9.1
<OldFarter> etc
<costre> ok, and it has worked?
<OldFarter> Same issue with sound in 8.04
<OldFarter> perfect in 9.10
<OldFarter> in 8.04 i run "sudo alsa force-reload"
<OldFarter> and it fixes the problem
<patdk-wk> now this is stupid
<patdk-wk> something crashed, and apport is attempting to file a bug
<patdk-wk> and asking me a crapload of questions
<patdk-wk> but has yet to let me see anything about it, so I dunno what I am reporting :(
<patdk-wk> oh, more of these soft lockup things :(
<OldFarter> but i have to do that before  i log in through GDM if not i get issues with libfuse
<espen77> hmm....my trackpoint middle button on a thinkpad stopped working in the last updates. any ideas?
<OldFarter> oh yeah and my bootup screen is only 16 colors
<patdk-wk> 16 is more than enough
<OldFarter> patdk-wk,  thats 14 too many
 * patdk-wk is attempting to get back to 2
<OldFarter> I have an old "color" monitor in the basement....    it lets you change the backlight color
<OldFarter> !!!!!
<OldFarter> Fucking rad!
<patdk-wk> "color" = cga? :)
<OldFarter> It only works with serial and some low VGA
<BUGa_vacations> ! COC > OldFarter
<ubottu> OldFarter, please see my private message
<OldFarter> newest computer it works with is the hot new IBM ps2
<mawst> I had one of those.
<mawst> 22mHz OMG!
<mawst> :D
<OldFarter> 1MB ram
<mawst> I had 4mb
<mawst> :P
<OldFarter> 20mb hd
<patdk-wk> I had two 4mb full length, full height isa cards :)
<OldFarter> But did you have a ethernet card?
<mawst> Win 3.1 + AOL
<mawst> :D
<OldFarter> ah back when windows kinda worked!
<OldFarter> Before native networking
<patdk-wk> hmm, my dad kept trying to use GEOS back then :)
<mawst> I went from the PS2 to a Sega Saturn + Netlink Expansion.
<sioux_33> hi i got lucid working on my laptop need little help. i use usb network dongle with atheros chipset so when i plug usb the cpu is moving up to around 30% when i unplug it then i get 0 to 2 % cpu how to sort it out? i use wicd
<OldFarter> im going to reboot and see if by some obscure stoke of luck i get sound
<OldFarter> brb
<sioux_33> hi i got lucid working on my laptop need little help. i use usb network dongle with atheros chipset so when i plug usb the cpu is moving up to around 30% when i unplug it then i get 0 to 2 % cpu how to sort it out? i use wicd
<DexterLB> I cannot add keyboard layouts
<DexterLB> gnome-keyboard-properties freezes
<DexterLB> :S
<monkey_dust> this works, but i'm trying to put some text before the variables, how do i do it? => http://paste.ubuntu.com/408155/
<yofel> monkey_dust: do you want to run or print the varialbe contents?
<monkey_dust> yofel, the result of the variables, i.e. IP addresses
<yofel> monkey_dust: result? so you want to run the contents?
<monkey_dust> yes
<yofel> ok, that should be fine then, printing is done with echo: echo "text" [or echo -n "text" without newline]
<monkey_dust> yofel, i'm trying to create something like "your local IP address is xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<yofel> monkey_dust: oh, so the IP address is stored in IPADDR, and not the command to get it?
<monkey_dust> yofel, i know echo, but how do i put text and variables on one line?
<Dr_Willis> Time to read some bash basics tutorals i think
<jbwiv> guys, I've downloaded the Lucid alternate cd, and I've verified the md5sum. I burned to disc, then dd'd the disc back to iso, and it was also correct. Yet, when I try to reboot and install, my machine resets just after selecting "Install Ubuntu". Is anyone else having this issue?
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<yofel> monkey_dust: echo "address: $IPADDR"
<Dr_Willis> echo Hello this is $variable
<monkey_dust> some other guy just said minutes ago, that this has nothing to do with bash scripting
<jbwiv> I should add this is amd64 alternate cd
<Dr_Willis> it has everything to do with bash basics.. and it is covered in the ABS guide
<yofel> monkey_dust: back then you just had a bunch of grep commands, now this is starting to look like a bash script
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv:  was this a daily build iso?
<jbwiv> Dr_Willis, no, the beta cd. Downloaded it from the site this morning
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv:  that is odd. You may want to try the daily build iso images. they will have all updated from the past few weeks included.
<jbwiv> checksum 98a3ca7015ebb61a2bc5ff49cf3b442e, ubuntu-10.04-beta1-alternate-amd64.iso
<Draglor> monkey_dust: IF="your interface"; echo "Your local IP Address is: `ifconfig $IF|grep "inet\ "|cut -d \: -f 2|cut -d \  -f 1`"
<Dr_Willis> ive seen other 'what is my ip' scripts out there on the internet. Some access those  'what is my ip' web sites
<Draglor> monkey_dust: set IF to your interface (eg. IF="eth0") and it should print you IP as you wanted
<monkey_dust> Draglor, i'm just learning, first the easy scripts ;)
<Draglor> this is easy .. just some commands piped together monkey_dust
<Draglor> ifconfig shows your interface , grep takes the "inet " line from it and cut suts everything except the IP from the string .. thats all
<monkey_dust> Draglor, one at a time :)
<DexterLB> is there an alternative to gnome-keyboard-properties?
<monkey_dust> easy for you is not easy for me, i read victor hugo and jk huysmans in french ;)
<topyli> DexterLB, sure, gconftool :)
<DexterLB> aand, gconf-editor
<Draglor> ifconfig $INTERFACE (interface is e.g. eth0) shows your interface config including your ip
<Draglor> grep takes the line including "inet " and removes everything else .. and cut strips everything in the line except the ip address
<Dr_Willis> guess he showd you! :)
<DexterLB> but where are the layouts?
<Draglor> it's just about knowing some commands .. it's easy if you know them, but getting to know them sometimes isn#t that easy
<DexterLB> I need to add a layout
<zzz_> IPAcur=`wget http://checkip.dyndns.org/ -O - -o /dev/null | cut -d: -f 2 | cut -d\< -f 1 |tr -d [:space:]`
<Jumusa> LiveCD jammes on start, blue dots are not moving, waited over 30 min.
<Jumusa> any help
<DexterLB> same here, any help?
<yofel> can you still press esc? does it print anything? what graphics card are you using?
<DexterLB> Jumusa: I had the same problem
<DexterLB> Jumusa: if you've got 2 displays disconnect one
<fvs> subversion doesn't install on amd64
<yofel> fvs: why?
<Jumusa> I have 2 displays, yes
<fvs> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.securedservers.com/pool/main/a/apr-util/libaprutil1_1.3.9+dfsg-3build1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<Jumusa> ok. test that one
<xfact> Hello
<xfact> Just upgraded to Lucid and now I can't see any window border (Minimize. Maximize button etc.) any ideas how to have it back?
<BUGa_vacations> xfact: what is your GPU? drivers? do you have compiz on?
<BUGa_vacations> have you tried to restart? or choose a theme from Appeareace?
<xfact> BUGa_vacations, I have good Nvidia 256 MB graphics card, in Karmic I had Compiz on and yes I have tried restarting but still same
<nick125> xfact: Were you using the proprietary nvidia drivers before?
<xfact> nick125, The default 185 driver for Karmic
<BUGa_vacations> that's no longer the driver
<BUGa_vacations> we now ship nvidia-current
<nick125> xfact: In Lucid, they're now using the Nouveau driver, which is open source...but has a few issues.
<BUGa_vacations> check jockey to see if that what you hae
<xfact> Current;
<xfact> sorry
<bjsnider> xfact, open a console type glxinfo, note the result
<xfact> bjsnider, Now should I show the result to you?
<bjsnider> the first line
<xfact> Yup sorry
<xfact> I got it
<xfact> Actually in compiz under "Window decorations" the command was like "-- emerald replace"
<xfact> Now I changed it into default and the window borders are clearly visible
<xfact> *it was my previous fault
<xfact> Thank you :)
<kingrayray> hey does anybody have problems with empathy not remembering accoutn details? and also where does it store them? I think I need to nuke them or something lol
<Dr_Willis> see if a new user has the same issues
<kingrayray> Dr_Willis: ooh good idea..
<yofel> oh nice, usb-creator is completely useless "isoinfo: Permission denied. Cannot open '/media/ext/ubuntu-iso/kubuntu-lucid-desktop-i386.iso'. Cannot open SCSI driver."
<yofel> wtf?
<DexterLB> lol
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: when it ever wasn't ?
<DexterLB> lucid rocks!
<DexterLB> except for doing anything useful
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: I think I can remember some long gone time when I actually managed to get it to work... when was that again...
<kingrayray> Dr_Willis: appears to work fine in a new account, any idea where the account settings are stored? I recently restored a backup of my ~/ so it might be having permission issues or something
<yofel> the best thing is: I only get that error if I run usb-creator with sudo, if I run the gui I can select the image, but once I click on create I immediately get 'Installation Failed."
<Dr_Willis> proberly bad ownership of comthing
<Dr_Willis> set everything in your home to be owned by your user
<jng> hi -- anyone know how to get the sun-java6-plugin working in firefox?
<yofel> jng: yes, mom
<yofel> jng: see the workarounds on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/532174
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rexn> does anyone know of a ubuntu based security oriented distro similar to backtrack? does such a thing exist?
<BUGa_vacations> rexn: not the # to ask
<rexn> ok
<jng> tks yofel.. i'd been there, but /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so is awol on my machine
<bazhang> rexn, #backtrack-linux
<yofel> jng: then you don't have the jre installed
<yofel> Dr_Willis: yep, bad permissions, nfs can be confusing sometimes...
<jng> hmm. it says it is... aptitude search java | grep sun
<jng> i A sun-java6-bin                   - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (
<jng> i A sun-java6-jre                   - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (
<jng> will try and remove and put back...
<yofel> jng: do you have amd64 or i386?
<jng> i386
<yofel> hm
<jng> oh joy.. got a core dump from apt when I tried to remove..
<BluesKaj> jng, ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<penguin42> is it me or is flash getting even less reliable?
<rexn> bazhang: thank you
<yofel> jng: if you used aptitude then use '-q'
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  but is has innovative ways to put ads in videos now!
<flyguy97> Will I be able to go from lucid beta to the final version without reinstalling?
<Dr_Willis> flyguy97:  yes.
<bazhang> flyguy97, yes
<nick125> penguin42: I didn't think it was possible, but yeah.
<jng> ah.. just checking the sources...
<jng> tks all
<Dr_Willis> thats is such a faq :)
<flyguy97> excellent thanks, will it be through the update manager?
<DSpair> Hi gang, I'm having issues with multiple users and PulseAudio...
<DSpair> My wife an I share a computer. We have seperate logins and use the fast user switching to share the PC. The first person to log on has audio, and the second person cannot play audio at all.
<DSpair> Any usggestions?
<DSpair> s/usggestions/suggestions/
<rye> DSpair, hm, system-wide pulseaudio server?
<holstein> DSpair: im not sure about how the fast-user=switcher works, but if you completly log out, can the 2nd user get audio?
<Dr_Willis> my wife vnc'd into my machine once.. and started playing pacman.. i had the sound downstairs :) that was amuseing
<Dr_Willis> pulse audio with multiple users.. that would be a bit of a challenge to get it right
<BluesKaj> PA is a challenge for single users DSpair , is it required on your system for audio , or can you get by without it.
<yoasif> DSpair, it's a bug, dtchen posted about it on some mailing list
<yoasif> i think it is being worked on though, look around
<BluesKaj> I still say dump PA, and run with alsa for audio if PA is causing problems
<DSpair> holstein: Yep, and I found a post explaining why.
<DSpair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/433654/comments/47
 * penguin42 would have thought PA should have dealt well with multiple users
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 433654 in gnome-system-tools "[Karmic]&[Lucid] Only one user has sound; no hw shows in Sound Preferences" [Medium,Fix released]
<holstein> nice DSpair
<holstein> i was going to suggest adding users to the audio group to see what would happen
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> you might find something useful here
<BluesKaj> There's no reason to use PA unless you run a fancy sound system , normal 2 ch audio doesn't benefit much
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Not strictly true
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The audio mixing is a nice benefit
<penguin42> BluesKaj: With PA my flash doesn't block just because I'm playing music and/or the other way
<BluesKaj> audio mixing is out of the ordinary imo
<BluesKaj> penguin42, block ?
<holstein> doesnt lock up the audio device with one task
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh, if you aren't using PA or similar, and you are playing music and you open a webpage with flash on the flash player will hang trying to open /dev/audio
<holstein> usually... in theory
<BluesKaj> interesting, i don't play music while surfing media sites , I expect audio , so anything that was playing is paused anyway
<penguin42> but with PA it just works
<holstein> even if its paused, the audio still takes over the sound device
<holstein> thats whats cool about PA
<BluesKaj> not on my pc or laptop, no audio whatsoever with PA..had to dump it
<penguin42> BluesKaj: That sounds fixable; PA has managed to play audio fine for me since Karmic
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely had any sound issues also.
<BluesKaj> as soon PA was removed , voila! audio
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Worth giving it a try again, for playing it seems to work pretty well these days
<Dr_Willis> wow - 'Maverick Meerkat' comming soon....
 * Dr_Willis is sick of the cute names
<penguin42> Meerkats are getting too much press these days
<BluesKaj> penguin42, well I tried several times to fix PA, but to no avail so I now I can't be bothered
<robbit10> is GNOME 2.30 still being uploaded? If so, is it safe for me to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 right now?
<penguin42> robbit10: Seems to be there in one piece now
<penguin42> (having said that X broke for me, but I'm running bleeding edge X)
<nick125> Nothing has blown up here yet...so I think it might be safe.
<robbit10> okay, i'll try upgrading. But before that, i have a problem.. I removed GNOME and Ubuntu-desktop and installed kubuntu-desktop. How do I revert to Ubuntu?
<penguin42> robbit10: Just install ubuntu-desktop
<domjohnson> Hello
<holstein> domjohnson: hey
<domjohnson> How can I fsck another partition other than the one that /bin/bash is on?
<penguin42> domjohnson: Is it mounted?
<domjohnson> Nope
<domjohnson> Can't mount it
<penguin42> domjohnson: Easy - fsck /dev/sdwhatever
<robbit10> penguin42: But if I remove KDE and install ubuntu-desktop, will it be ready for the upgrade?
<penguin42> robbit10: Yeh should be
<domjohnson> ok
<robbit10> penguin42: ok
 * penguin42 wishes he could make his uparrow work
<robbit10> penguin42: thanks
 * domjohnson cries
<domjohnson> Looks like my 40GB has gone
<domjohnson> Superblock is corrupt - any way to fix that, or is it just buggered?
<domjohnson> Pardon my albanian.
<guntbert> domjohnson: what command did you enter?
<domjohnson> fsck /dev/sdc
<domjohnson> -p
<guntbert> domjohnson: the device itself has probably no file system - you need fsck /dev/sdc1 (or whatever number you want)
<guntbert> to check
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> 'tis doing something now
<domjohnson> cheers :)
 * Dr_Willis waits for the kaboom
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: is cassandra your middle name? ;-)
<Dr_Willis> 'but wheres the earth shattering kaboom!'
 * Dr_Willis upgrades to Maverick Meerkat
<domjohnson> YES!
<domjohnson> IT'S WORKING
<domjohnson> THANKYOUUUUUUUUUUUUUu!!!!!!!!
<guntbert> domjohnson: you're welcome :-)
<domjohnson> Right...gonna have to back up my home folder
<domjohnson> It's been showing signs of dying for some time
<domjohnson> Well...a couple weeks.
<Berzerker> I lost my sound icon in the notification bar, how do I get it back?
<nick125> Berzerker: Add the "Indicator Applet" applet
<Berzerker> nick125: I don't need the mail icon, is there a way to remove just that one?
<Dr_Willis> theres some guides on doing that Berzerker
<Dr_Willis> either at the OMGubuntu site or the webupd8 ubuntu news site
<Dr_Willis> i think i bookmarked them at  http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<bcurtiswx> i upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and the plymouth boot screen doesn't show.. now is my GDM login background changed
<gorgonzola> hello. i'm experiencing degenerate cpu usage from xorg, anywhere from 40% to 80% permanently. any ideas on how to debug?
<bloodydog> what is the default/recomened file system for the upcoming lucid lynx release ?
<penguin42> bloodydog: ext4
<bloodydog> penguin42, thank you
<bcurtiswx> .
<brontosaurusrex> is there a page with lucid new features, dekstop ones?
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  some of the ubuntu news sites have a few articals.
<dopower> gnome 2.30 packages still not done?
<Dr_Willis> saw one today '5 changes you may have overlooked...' on.. i forget the site. :) its in my news feeds
<exEx> can any trobleshoot my remote desktop problem
<Dr_Willis> and whats the problem?
<exEx> its that i have 2 pc's connected via LAN using Ubuntu and remote desktop connection establishes and i see the desktop and when i play a video only one frame of video shows and another on reconnecting
<exEx> and even the desktop connection is not smooth
<exEx> both PC's are Intel core 2 Duo e4500 with ddr2 2 Gib ram
<dopower> is there any status on how much packages of gnome 2.30 are done yet?
<dopower> site etc
<exEx> help please
<yofel> dopower: should be done now
<exEx> help please
<dopower> yofel: so its safe to update?
<dopower>  /topic says something different
<exEx> its that i have 2 pc's connected via LAN using Ubuntu and remote desktop connection establishes and i see the desktop and when i play a video only one frame of video shows and another on reconnecting	
<yofel> dopower: topic is like that for the last 2 or 3 days, it should be safe now
 * DSpair hates it when companies take Linux and use it for the basis of a product and remove the guts and make it unuseable.
<dopower> yofel: ty
<exEx> help i need lucid help
<yofel> exEx: please be patient a bit, not all of us follow the channel in real time and not all of us use remote desktop connections
<exEx> k
<exEx> k
<Dr_Willis> playing a video over remote desktoip is not that good a way to do it.
<Dr_Willis> better to access the file via samba/nfs/sshfs and play it that way
<exEx> how
<exEx> i dont understand
<Dr_Willis> install/use whatever fileshareing service you want.. access remote filesystem
<exEx> ohh
<exEx> but remote desktop works fine with windows 7
<Dr_Willis> If they are on the same local lan.. NFS would be fastest.. but sshfs easietst to get going for a quick thing
<Dr_Willis> I dont do windows..
<exEx> wats sshfs
<Dr_Willis> remote desktop is using vnc. so that can be sluggish
<Dr_Willis> !info sshfs
<exEx> plz tell me wats sshfs
<exEx> info sshfs
<Dr_Willis> gee.. why dont you ask again befor i even have time to answer...
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Dr_Willis> sshfs lets you mount a remote machine to a local directory using SSH.
<Dr_Willis> 'ssh file system'
<exEx> how can i do that
<exEx> sorry for repitition
<Dr_Willis> install 'sshfs' -  and install ssh on both machines. use sshfs command to mount remote box to a directory
<brontosaurusrex> oh, its all pinky and stuff
 * brontosaurusrex sells his macpro at once
<exEx> installed
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  lilac and lavander. :)
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: are there any better menu systems inside, like search for an app while typing and stuff like that?
<exEx> ssh client for ubuntu??
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  i tend to use gnome-do for that sort of stuff
<Dr_Willis> exEx:  yes. theres ssh clients for ubuntu...
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: right
<Dr_Willis> its called 'ssh'
<exEx> like
<exEx> i need graphical one
<Dr_Willis> why?
<vish> anyone using inkscape on Lucid?
<Dr_Willis> open terminal, ssh remotebox   there ya go
<Dr_Willis> there is putty for linux.. but its not really needed
<vish> seems i lost my scrollbars in inkscape :(
 * Dr_Willis looks under the desk
<exEx> ok done thanks guys
<penguin42> vish: They still seem to be here
<brontosaurusrex> any known problems with virtualbox installs?
<exEx> yes
<vish> penguin42: hmm , why are they gone for me :s
<vish> penguin42: thanks
<exEx> i installed virualbox it says no kernel module for lucid
<bermuda> hi @all
<brontosaurusrex> exEx: i meant running lucid in virtualbox as guest os
<exEx> sorry : i did it with windows its perfectly fine
<domjohnson> bcurtiswx - this may be ill informed, but I don't think the splash is supposed to appear...
<Dr_Willis> Heh - my gnome is broke - its all 'white' but the menus do pull down and stuff
<leagris> Dr_Willis, don't you like white gnome?
<yofel> Dr_Willis: white as in, _blank_ white? ^^
<Dr_Willis> blank like a peice of paper
<Dr_Willis> i do see a bit of a line where the panel is at..
<Dr_Willis> but no icons/text/anything else.   I ran an app from the menu it appears when i click where it should be at least
<Dr_Willis> so it is sort of working :)
<leagris> Dr_Willis, did you activate 3D effects with compiz?
<Dr_Willis> leagris:  i dont recall if i had them on or off
<Dr_Willis> looking now..
<lotia> anyone have issues with the login message indicating an incorrect number of packages that can be updated (logging in remotely over ssh)
<leagris> Dr_Willis, this can happen with some effects when your graphic card is low on texture memory
<Dr_Willis> thats amuseing..  ALL of the 'check box' under wallpaper -> effects tab.. were unselected.
<Dr_Willis> none of the 3 (none, some, custome) was checked.
<Dr_Willis> I checked None and the desktop came back
<leagris> Dr_Willis, when I can't sort gnome bugs related to tuning I move ~/.gnome2 to ~/.gnome2.save and try with a fresh setup. I can revert with moving ~/.gnome2.save ~/.gnome2
<Dr_Willis> I checked None, then extras. and it all seems to be working.
<centaur5> How do you restart samba in Lucid?
<Dr_Willis> looks like some gnome settings got messed up. Yep
<Dr_Willis> sudo service samba restart
<leagris> Dr_Willis, look like much the texture memory issue
<Dr_Willis> or was it 'sudo service smbd restart'
<centaur5> Dr_Willis: thanks,
<Dr_Willis> the appearance-perferances tool seems to have crashed.
<leagris> Dr_Willis, I prefer tu use conpizconfig instead
<leagris> this leave more options with more plugins
<Dr_Willis> I normally just turn it Off completely
<Dr_Willis> :)
<leagris> I replaced the windows decorator with Emerald I like
<Dr_Willis> i was suprised emerald was still in Lucid.
<Random832> what's emerald?
<Dr_Willis> a window-decorator compiz can use
<Dr_Willis> one of 3 that exist.
<Barridus> j
<bcurtiswx> hey all, I just upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and my login screen is still the old one.  How would I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> I noticed its using the old xplash wallpaper here also.
<bcurtiswx> isn't usplash gone? should I get rid of it?
<bcurtiswx> ah it is removed.. nevermind
<bcurtiswx> next idea?
<maxb> dunno, I see the same problem on one (and only one) of my three supposedly identicalish lucid systems
<akk> Hi -- I'm getting error messages in lucid from /etc/acpi/sleep.sh, missing files in /var/lib/acpi-support.
<akk> In karmic those files were part of the acpi-support package, but they aren't in lucid any more
<akk> but I can't figure out what script is calling them -- grepping in /etc/acpi isn't finding anything.
<akk> Files like /var/lib/acpi-support/system-manufacturer
<wolter> I hope today's update fixes some of my disturbances
<bcurtiswx> what package is for the login screen?
<bcurtiswx> gdm?
<akk> gdm, yes
<bcurtiswx> also my the purple plymouth(i think) screen is low res.. how do I fix that?
<bcurtiswx> the one with the colored dots underneath
<wolter> bcurtiswx, you have an nvidia card?
<bcurtiswx> wolter: yes
<wolter> It is supposed to be like that
<wolter> because nvidia propietary drivers do not support KMS
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: http://www.netsplit.com/2010/03/30/all-about-kernel-mode-setting/
<wolter> So thats the workaround ubuntu devs thought of
<robin0800> bcurtiswx: Read /usr/share/doc/plymouth/README.Debian
<bcurtiswx> wolter: robin0800: charlie-tca: read up.  figures my laptop is ATI and works fine... got scacred when I came to my desktop with NVidia..  Thanks :D
<bcurtiswx> s/scacred/scared
<charlie-tca> I got one desktop that works and that don't here, both with nvidia
<Asa> I have a laptop where the touchpad worked in Karmic but it doesn't work at all in Lucid. I'd like to file a bug, but I'm having trouble figuring out which package I should file it against in launchpad. Does anyone here know where this should go?
<penguin42> Asa: I've seen lots of people say that in the last few days
<ninjai_> Anyone have a problem with their brightness keys?
<bcurtiswx> Asa:  not to be sounding like a jerk, but did you check the settings to make sure you have your touchpad enabled.. and also aren't using a laptop that has a button that turns the touchpad on or off
<penguin42> ninjai_: Yeh sounding like a lot of people have had that as well
<arand> Asa: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics might be likely, but if what penguin42 say is true therer will likely be a relevant bug already reported...
<ninjai_> what does that do? is that a package to install or a file to edit?
<Asa> bcurtiswx: thats a reasonable question. I do have a button that toggles the touchpad, it toggled successfully in Karmic. In Lucid I get a notification at the top of my screen that tells me when I enable and disable it, but even if its enabled, it doesn't work. I've also booted into windows and verified that the touchpad does still work. If I boot the Beta1 CD I get a notification when I toggle the touchpad, but it doesn't make any difference
<penguin42> Asa: I'd report it - someone who knows that package will merge it with whatever the main one is if they know it
<Asa> thank you :)
<robin0800> Asa: install pointing device from the ubuntu software centre
<Asa> robin0800: installing Pointing Device seems to have fixed it
<Asa> I'm still filing a bug though because this should work by default
<robin0800> Asa: I think if a touch pad is detected the Pointing Device should be installed by default
<robertzaccour> my wireless stopped working. i tried to connect to it from the list again, and it wouldn't connect. then i restarted, didn't work. updated, didn't work. i checked the hardware drivers from the systems menu, it says its active, but its not in the list in the upper right. then i tried removing and reactivating, that didn't work. any ideas?
<BUGa_vacations> "Ubuntu 10.10, which is scheduled to arrive in October, will be codenamed Moribund Moth Maverick Meerkat."
<BUGa_vacations> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/04/ubuntu-1010-to-be-codenamed-maverick-meerkat.ars
 * penguin42 assumes it should be simples to use
<robertzaccour> my wireless stopped working. i tried to connect to it from the list again, and it wouldn't connect. then i restarted, didn't work. updated, didn't work. i checked the hardware drivers from the systems menu, it says its active, but its not in the list in the upper right. then i tried removing and reactivating, that didn't work. any ideas?
<wolter> Anybody getting "Uknown Application" hanging on logout?
<arand> BUGa_vacations: "Maverick" Is an interesting statement in my opinion...
<robertzaccour> my wireless stopped working. i tried to connect to it from the list again, and it wouldn't connect. then i restarted, didn't work. updated, didn't work. i checked the hardware drivers from the systems menu, it says its active, but its not in the list in the upper right. then i tried removing and reactivating, that didn't work. any ideas?
<BUGa_vacations> "The meerkat was chosen as the mascot for the new version because the creature embodies some of the key values that will influence the coming development cycle."
<BUGa_vacations> robertzaccour: witch NM version?
<BUGa_vacations> PPA or archive?
<robertzaccour> BUGa_vacations, i don't know. i know its a netgear router
<ninjai_> its dead in this joint
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: The meerkat is the subject of a particularly good TV advert in the UK at the moment; I think it has raised the Meerkats profile somewhat
<akk> Having their own TV series raised meerkats' profile quite a lot already.
<penguin42> akk: They pop up everywhere
<BUGa_vacations> ??
<BUGa_vacations> hey kklimonda
<BUGa_vacations> who is andchat treating you?
<BUGa_vacations> there's irissi now
<koltroll> aah. I "fixed" the problem I had just by starting to type in the question!
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda|G1: ^^^^
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: there is? is it any good?
<Technoviking> Anyone having the problem of cups not loading at boot?
<BUGa_vacations> its the BOMB
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: market?
<penguin42> Technoviking: I did have a while ago, but it seems OK now
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda no
<BUGa_vacations> cyanogen site
<BUGa_vacations> its binary and all linked
<zzz_> 2am here in Laos, minutes ago I checked launchpad.net/builders and saw the build status queue empty, so I ran the sudo ...update&&...safe-upgrade command, and received a *** glibc detected ***, followed by numerous lines ending with Aborted (core dumped). Should I do something or wait and try again later?
<kklimonda|G1> thanks, will download in a moment
<BUGa_vacations> let me get it fro you
<Technoviking> penguin42: I have to run sudo /etc/init.d/cups start after I boot to print now
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda http://n0rp.chemlab.org/android/apps/irssi
<robertzaccour> my wireless stopped working. i tried to connect to it from the list again, and it wouldn't connect. then i restarted, didn't work. updated, didn't work. i checked the hardware drivers from the systems menu, it says its active, but its not in the list in the upper right. then i tried removing and reactivating, that didn't work. any ideas?
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda and run "export TERM=linux " before
<penguin42> Technoviking: Try doing update-rc.d cups defaults
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: can't download it :/
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: is it a normal irssi?
<BUGa_vacations> no idea
<BUGa_vacations> ask in CM #
<kklimonda|G1> i could just ssh to my server then
<kklimonda|G1> lets see how it works
<Michalxo> hello all! Just installed lucid on dekstop machine and was unable to login
<penguin42> Michalxo: What happens?
<bsmith093> are the gnome pacakges stabe yet?
<Michalxo> I pressume the problem was in CAPS LOCK NOT notifying when I added new user /admin/ during isntallation
<penguin42> bsmith093: Seem to be
<Michalxo> penguin42 I am reinstalling it again
<bsmith093> i meant are they still being updted or can i install them now
<Michalxo> *not again.. just reinstalling, because that click-guide-tour-installator does not give any exclamation mark of pressed caps lock.. heh :-( penguin42 :-) Should I fill it as a bug?
<penguin42> bsmith093: They seem OK now
<brontosaurusrex> where to enable gnome compositing?
<bsmith093> ok then
<Michalxo> brontosaurusrex gconf-editor -> search for metacity composite
<penguin42> Michalxo: Well, if it's caused you to have to reinstall or done a similar problem like that then yes it's a bug, even if it's only a wishlist that it should tell you something
<bsmith093> btw can you reccommend a good irc client for windows i found this on google on my windows box webchat.freenode.net
<Michalxo> penguin42 so should I report it as a bug then? :-)
<penguin42> Michalxo: Yes
<Michalxo> good.. maybe it's there already
<Michalxo> penguin42 ubiquity is tool for windows?
<penguin42> Michalxo: I don't know the Window sstuff
<Michalxo> or "global" installer
<kklimonda> BUGa_vacations: hey, weechat on my server over ssh works great :)
<brontosaurusrex> Michalxo: hmm, cant find
<alex_mayorga> what's the "right"way to rip a CD into .mp3 files using lucid?
<Michalxo> brontosaurusrex it's the path IN gconf-editor
<nick125> alex_mayorga: You could use rhythmbox, sound juicer, etc.
<alex_mayorga> nick125: tried those but none would let me select mp3 as output
<Draglor> alex88: there are apps for this (grip) ... or in kubuntu you can just access the disk in doplhin and copy the mp3 files to your disk (will be encoded on the fly, I don't know if there's support for this in gnome)
<Michalxo> brontosaurusrex /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager should be here
<alex_mayorga> guess I'm missign a codec or something like that
<Draglor> try installing lame before, alex_mayorga
<nick125> alex_mayorga: You might need to install additional packages to support mp3 encoding...mainly, lame.
<alex_mayorga> !find lame
<ubottu> Found: flamerobin, flamethrower, glame, libtwolame-dev, libtwolame0 (and 7 others)
<Draglor> alex_mayorga: "Lame is the mp3 encoder
<G-Farkas> Hi guys, where I can find the line for sources.list for lucid ? :)
<Draglor> alex_mayorga: it's in restricted or medibuntu
<Michalxo> G-Farkas just rename all karmic to lucid in sources.list ;-)
<arand> G-Farkas: But that is NOT the way to upgrade to lucid
<G-Farkas> Michalxo, Ill just copy and rename, I need mix them :S
<Draglor> lame is in multiverse
<Michalxo> G-Farkas don't mix, rather upgrade or stay
<G-Farkas> Michalxo, how stable is lucid now?
<Michalxo> I am on it.. upgraded from 9.10
<Michalxo> and just intalling on deksopt for mum :-)
<alex_mayorga> thanks all "sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-lame" did the trick
<G-Farkas> Michalxo,  you are lying!! mothers allways wants windows
<Draglor> G-Farkas: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed s/karmic/lucid/g >> /etc/sources.lucid" would create a new sources.lucid with all sources rewritten from karmic to lucid
<G-Farkas> Draglor, Thanks you
<brontosaurusrex> Michalxo: thanks, found it
<Draglor> so you don't mess up with your original list (you could place it into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/)
<BluesKaj> G-Farkas, or ... alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Draglor> if you do so, rename it to something ending on .list (e.g. lucid.list) or it would not be used
<G-Farkas> Draglor, or ¿whoever¿ , Is already usable lucid? or it have tons of bugs?
<nick125> Lucid is fairly stable at the moment.
<Michalxo> G-Farkas haah! Mine is innovative.. but uses XP too :-(
<Draglor> I'm using it since alpha1 and never had any probs, but it's a beta, there may be some bugs out there
<Michalxo> G-Farkas upgrade ;-)
<G-Farkas> Michalxo, you only have to say her that "is win xp" what you install for her. She wont noticed the diference
<G-Farkas> thanks nick125
<G-Farkas> Michalxo, how do i do to updrade?
<nick125> G-Farkas: update-manager -d
<G-Farkas> nick125, after or before change the repos?
<Michalxo> after
<nick125> G-Farkas: That command will take care of the repo changes
<Michalxo> no.. not needed
<G-Farkas> nick125 I'll do :)
<Michalxo> G-Farkas just run that 1 command nick125 gave you and you're OK ;-) no need to worry about anything else... just read "instructions" when some pop-up during installation
<G-Farkas> but later, my conection is slow and I have to try yofrankie first :S
<alex_mayorga> if the Disc>Extract option on Sound Juicer is grayed out is that a bug?
<G-Farkas> Is there gnome 2.30 in lucid right? I can't use gnome 2.28, Its too old, I dont like to live in past
<nick125> G-Farkas: 2.30 is being uploaded, as per topic. It might be finished....not sure.
<arand> G-Farkas: See topic ;)
<Michalxo> G-Farkas http://linuxologist.com/linuxhowto/howto-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-xp/ :-)
<G-Farkas> interesting
<G-Farkas> I ll must do the upgrade because i wont uninstall important packages beacuse yofrankie
<G-Farkas> I just put the upgrade command
<G-Farkas> I feel so insecure
<G-Farkas> Ubuntu should provide its users psycological help, ubuntu have to take care of its users
<ninjai_> lol psychological help?
<G-Farkas> of course, Who didnt get afraid when upgrade the system
<G-Farkas> ?
<Berzerker-> I wasn't
<ninjai_> i always do a fresh install :P lol
<Berzerker-> because I had done it once already
<Berzerker-> upgraded UNR Karmic to UNE Lucid no prob
<ninjai_> upgrading breaks a lot of times
<nick125> You don't get afraid when you have backups
<G-Farkas> I never do backups ;)
<G-Farkas> mmm
<G-Farkas> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<G-Farkas> El paquete «update-manager-kde» está marcado para desinstalarse pero está en la lista negra de desinstalación.
<G-Farkas>  This can be caused by:
<G-Farkas>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<G-Farkas>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<G-Farkas>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<G-Farkas> sorry
<G-Farkas> I thougth they will be in the same line
<G-Farkas> the non english line says:   "the package update-manager-kde is marked for uninstallation but is in the blacklist of uninstallation. (or something like this)
<G-Farkas> what should i do?
<Michalxo> do you use kde?
<G-Farkas> no
<G-Farkas> but i installed kubuntu-desktop
<Michalxo> remove it then :-)
<penguin42> G-Farkas: Then uninstall kubuntu-desktop and update-manager-kde and try again
<G-Farkas> what about the other repositories packages?
<Ascavasaion> Each time I do an update including a new Kernel Ubuntu is adding a new kernel boot option to my Grub menu.  Is there  away to get it to delete some of the old ones?
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: System->Administration->Computer janitor
<BluesKaj> Ascavasaion, use your package manager to delete older kernels , linux-image
<Ascavasaion> thank you penguin42 and Blue-Omega
<Ascavasaion> oops
<Michalxo> dpkg -l | grep linux
<Ascavasaion> thank you penguin42 and BluesKaj
<Michalxo> :-)
<brontosaurusrex> is white line around the desktop image normal? if yes, then how to get rid of that?
<brontosaurusrex> and q2: does anybody ever had that feeling that making gnome panels to behave is similar to wrestling? or is it just me?
<Damascene> does empathy hung for you when reciving a gtalk call?
<ninjai_> gtalk call? never used that
<virtuald> is the new light or the new dark theme the default?
<G-Farkas> what a good question
<arand> brontosaurusrex: In a good state: "gconftool-2 --dump /apps/panel panel_backup.xml" the restore using: "gconftool-2 --load panel_backup.xml", or simply reset completely to defaults with "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel", possibly you need to reload/killall the gnome panel after those...
<brontosaurusrex> arand: cool
<brontosaurusrex> and q3: how would i change keyboard shortcur for alt+f2 to something else for that 'run app' thingy?
<G-Farkas> How many MB did you all have to download for the upgrade?
<AngryRoey> hi
<arand> brontosaurusrex: keyboard shortcuts in preferences menu
<AngryRoey> question about Broadcomm wi-fi drivers:  I have a Dell Inspiron 1564.  I have seen a few threads about it (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948475) but I do not understand which packages I need to install.  I tried bwcml-kernel-source, but I don't see that the laptop recognizes the wireless card.    Can anyone help me?  I'm using Kubuntu 10.04.
<arand> G-Farkas: In the order of GB
<brontosaurusrex> this newwave theme is really cool
<G-Farkas> mmm, too much, I'll uninstall a lot of packages that i dont need before proce
<G-Farkas> d
<hiasl> hey! are the screenshots on http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lucid_Lynx/Bildschirmfotos  are not correct? i just updated and everything is so dark out there
<Volkodav> how come xfs is greyed out in gparted ?
<Volkodav> along with mant others good fs's
<Volkodav> many*
<tsuru> I'd like to try out netbook-launcher-efl but I can't find a way to enable it.  does anyone know how?
<G-Farkas> How 9.10 and 10.04 overall system speed compare?
<Michalxo> 10 is faster
<Michalxo> 10.04 :-) of course... maybe clear install is the fastest ;-)
<G-Farkas> Michalxo, Did you finish the installation?
<Michalxo> yeah... pretty fast on my slow machine
<G-Farkas> and in ram usage?
<Michalxo> dunno
<Volkodav> xfsprogs is not installed by default huh ?
<Volkodav> why is that ?
<arand> Volkodav: xfs not normally used?
<G-Farkas> how it is that i cant get in #ubuntu+2 ?
<arand> G-Farkas: Doesn't exist.
<G-Farkas> try to get in
<Volkodav> Arand not true
<Volkodav> xfs is very good for certain purposes
<G-Farkas> Volkodav, I agree, but it's true that there is not too much used for the ubuntu users
<arand> G-Farkas: Hmm, maybe it's simply reserved by ubuntu admins, I haven't heard of it, so I don't think it's actively used...
<G-Farkas> I know exactly what ubuntu users use _P
<G-Farkas> :P
<fine_line> C -ca
<G-Farkas> arand, Ill investigate, we are not speaking about a channel, we are speaking about freedom
<arand> Volkodav: Good or not, the people who use it will likely know enough to install it, they are not the "works out of the box" target for ubuntu...
<G-Farkas> unbelieable :P
<penguin42> G-Farkas: I find boot/shutdown on Lucid is excellent
<G-Farkas> penguin42, excellent mean mmm fast? secure?
<G-Farkas> It's my first time installing a beta
<tetsuo__> hello, i seem to be unable to write to my SD card, it says the disc is full but it has plenty of space
<penguin42> G-Farkas: Very fast
<penguin42> tetsuo__: Make sure the trash is empty
<Volkodav> why is ntfs-3g so cpu intense ?
<tsuru> has anyone gotten netbook-launcher-efl running?
<tetsuo__> penguin42:  it refuses to delete/
<tetsuo__> penguin42:  but even with the trashcontent added there is still mor ethen enough space
<arand> G-Farkas: "#ubuntu+2 #ubuntu+1 Forwarding to another channel" There's the reason.
<Ian_Corne> <3 recovery mode
<G-Farkas> arand,  mmm, so it's ok, now im feeling free again
<arand> G-Farkas: If you leave #ubuntu+1 and try to join it it works as it should, if you are in #ubuntu+1 and try to get into it the redirect fails, but with that very pussling invite error.
<G-Farkas> thank for investigate arand
<penguin42> tetsuo__: Go have a look in a shell with an ls -a
<tetsuo__> so i went to media/123453 and did that
<tetsuo__> it lists the files
<penguin42> so delete the files you don't want with rm ?
<tetsuo__> i dont need the free space though
<penguin42> oh you just want to write to it - hmm; can you create a file from the command line ?
<arand> G-Farkas: Actually, #ubuntu-irc pointed it out (and I did test it as well).
<penguin42> tetsuo__: also what does df -h . tell you about the directory
<tetsuo__> the files i deleted are not visable in ls -a
<Ian_Corne> hmmm
<Ian_Corne> my input is totaly broken atm
<tetsuo__> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DSMa3LXz
<Ian_Corne> anyone else?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Tell me exactly what you mean
<Ian_Corne> well, I updated to the latest
<Ian_Corne> with dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> nothing was going to be removed, just new kernel installed
<Ian_Corne> while updating my disks died
<Ian_Corne> or became invisible
<Ian_Corne> i fixed that
<Ian_Corne> and dpkg --configure -a
<Ian_Corne> xserver-xorg-input-synaptic gave an error
<Ian_Corne> reinstalled that
<Volkodav> arand - so ntfs-3g is in the box but the native linux oners are not ?
<Ian_Corne> and now on the -19 (haven't tried 18) I have no mouse or keyboard input
<Volkodav> ones*
<Ian_Corne> trying -18 now
<Ian_Corne> keyboard does work in grub
<Ian_Corne> and in -19 recovery mode
<Ian_Corne> doesn't work in -18 either
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Do you run xorg-edgers?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> just normal repo stuff
<camelot> hi little help please when i connect to internet something use 30% of my cpu when i disconnect then cpu is used in about 2% does anyone know why and how to sort it out?
<Ian_Corne> I might have to reinstall alot of xorg stuff
<Ian_Corne> alot of things could have gone broken during the crash
<arand> Volkodav: Yes, due to the target of ubuntu, I would assume. And windows convertees will likely be less likely to know that ntfsprogs needs installing than users of XFS...
<tetsuo__> penguin42:  did that pastebin help?
<Volkodav> heh
<Volkodav> is it on a live CD at least ?
<penguin42> tetsuo__: Sure looks like a full 470M disk to me
<tetsuo__> it says used 0% available 100%
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: OK, so my input broke totally this morning but that turned out to be an ancient xorg-edgers pacakge I had
<tetsuo__> which is not true
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> I've got version 1:7.5+3 installed of xorg
<tetsuo__> how can i check the filesystem used/
<Draglor> "du -sh" tetsuo__
<Draglor> df -sh
<Draglor> sorry
<Draglor> "df -h" .. not it's correct
<Draglor> now
<Volkodav> df -hT
<tetsuo__> VFAT
<Volkodav> it works only for mounted systems though
<tetsuo__> makes sense
<penguin42> Draglor: it's du -sh to find usage
<Draglor> mount the disk and type "df -hT" again
<tetsuo__> actually
<Draglor> penguin42: I know, I corrected myself some time before
<tetsuo__> the values look more accurate with df -hT
<Volkodav> givers you type
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: xserver-xorg-core conflicts: xserver-xorg-input-4
<Ian_Corne> which one do you have installed?
<camelot> hi little help please when i connect to internet something use 30% of my cpu when i disconnect then cpu is used in about 2% does anyone know why and how to sort it out?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I'm running xorg-edgers on here so it might not match  [ but I have -core
<Volkodav> that something may be flash evil
<Volkodav> camelot run top and see what happens
<arand> Volkodav: Yea, it's installed on the liveCD.. presumably they are installed if you mount an xfs for the install...
<Volkodav> and on install things dissapear
<Volkodav> along with gparted
<kjele> crimsun do you know if we need to load module-console-kit with pulseaudio?
<tetsuo__> ok guys
<Ian_Corne> running dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Ian_Corne> maybe that will fix issues
<brontosaurusrex> what are some known preinstalled fatsos, besides openoffice?
<Ian_Corne> cause I'm not about to reinstall every xorg package manually :p
<tetsuo__> this command: df -hT told me the truth, so i delete some files and all works now
<tetsuo__> but the output with the other command and with nautilus remains incorrect
<camelot> <Volkodav> from shell top gnome-system-monitor 15% xorg 10% udisks 10% gvfs 8%  dbus 6% at the moment and when i disconect internet everything is going to 0%
<tetsuo__> and suddenly they all work
<Ian_Corne> bah, it's not fixe
<Volkodav> Abiword with all pligins comes in with a lot of functionality and decent footprint
<Ian_Corne> d
<tetsuo__> so there is some kind of bug reading full sd cards
<Ian_Corne> any other ideas penguin42 ?
<Ian_Corne> except reinstalling the system :p
<amx109> i dont have any 'input' hardware available in sound preferences
<Ian_Corne> i've noticed dkms would be removed by aptitude full-upgrade too
<amx109> they seem to have dissapeared on the upgrade to luciod
<amx109> lucid*
<Ian_Corne> so the thing that required that is gone?
<Volkodav> camelot - does stay at 30 or keep creeping up ?
<brontosaurusrex> Volkodav: i mean preinstalled fat software, i dont need any office
<amx109> i cant find any bugs/forum info on this. can anyone help me figure out how i fix it?
<Volkodav> fat software ?
<brontosaurusrex> Volkodav: software like openoffice, thats sits there and takes 300megs of disk space
<camelot> <Volkodav> going to 30% sometimes more then going to 10% and again 30% between 10 and 40% in total it must be something to do with network i mean network manager or something the same problem had with udev in karmic but sorted it out by downgrading it
<camelot> dont know how to sort it out in lucid
<Volkodav> oh the monsters you mean
<kjele> Does anyone knows what the pulseaduio module module-console-kit really does?
<Volkodav> gimp is pretty heavy
<Volkodav> camelot - hoe adequate is cpu/ram ?
<Volkodav> how*
<Volkodav> specs wise
<brontosaurusrex> gimp seems not to be in lucid anyway, but found fspot and evolution
<Volkodav> evoltions is a big one
<camelot> <Volkodav> ram by programs 8% in cache 13%
<kjele> brontosaurusrex: you can install gimp in lucid
<brontosaurusrex> kjele: i'am trying to unistall as much as possible
<roey_> hi
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: So can you log in remotely to it?
<Volkodav> camelot  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kjele> brontosaurusrex: That does not really make sense. You just want to run the kernel? :)
<roey_> I have a Broadcom 4312 wifi card; I have the wl driver loaded, but iwscan doesn't find anything.  What gives?
<Volkodav> model name ?
<brontosaurusrex> kjele: huh? no, trying to make a cute/lil ubuntu to go (virtual appliance)
<Volkodav> camelot  and also free -m
 * Volkodav notices some serious lag on older machines
<brontosaurusrex> kjele: i can allways reinstall stuff like openoffice if there is a need anyway
<camelot> <Volkodav> u want me to paste it in pastebin? i got quad core q9000 2ghz 4gb ddr2 ati hd4850 graphic sound intel+ati hdmi hd 500gb
<kjele> brontosaurusrex: Ok. But for some people bandwidth cost a lot so have everything on the hdd is better
<Volkodav> camelot  no
<Draglor> maybe you should just install ubuntu-minimal and then install needed apps .. this would give you an small system using only the apps you need brontosaurusrex
<Volkodav> you have a decent box
<Volkodav> what browser do you use ?
<camelot> <Volkodav> paid for it 3000$ so it should work with lucid right? maybe it doesnt becouse lucid is to old or something?
<camelot> <Volkodav> firefox
<brontosaurusrex> Draglor: just exporting the appliance, lets see how fat will that be
<brontosaurusrex> brb
<Volkodav> camelot - r u up to daTE ?
<kjele> camelot: It is more like your comp is too new. The kernel needs to catch up with new hardware
<deanus> Its still hit n miss as to wether my wireless (or the wl driver) is loaded on bootup and my wireless being available at all..Have to reboot for it to work.. any ideas?
<G-Farkas> guys: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<G-Farkas> give me this when trying to uninstall some packages
<camelot> <Volkodav> i think so no updates in synaptic for me yet:)
<camelot> so what the solution for me?
<camelot> go back to karmic?
<Volkodav> 32 or 64 bit ?
<camelot> 32
<kjele> G-Farkas: What are you trying to uninstall?
<Volkodav> I will defenitely run 64 bit on your box
<G-Farkas> kjele, kde-base-runtime
<G-Farkas> kjele,  kdebase-runtime
<Volkodav> try opera camelot
<G-Farkas> kjele, and a lot of packages that depends of it)
<brontosaurusrex> 1.63 GB, yes i probably need to start with something smaller....
<Volkodav> or chrome
<Volkodav> or both
<kjele> deanus: You can unload and reload the module if you tick on the network-manager applet and reenable network
<Volkodav> and see what happens with those
<PatrickGleason> im sure this has been asked dozens of times, but is there a list of things that are supposed to be new and exciting and or awesome coming in 10.4?
<Volkodav> 3 different engines
<camelot> i dont think firefox use my cpu cos its off now and i use just irc im talking about that when i even dont open anything when just connect to internet without open any web etc the cpu is going up
<Volkodav> you need to catch in top what process is it
<camelot> how?
<deanus> kjele, enable wireless is ghosted out when its not loaded/detected .. so I cant do anything
<amx109> jamm. fixed it - misconfig'd hardware tab in sound preferences
<camelot> <Volkodav> from top i see few processes when i disconect from internet all of them stop too
<kjele> deanus: Enable networking
<deanus> kjele, it does it on my netbook which is broadcom STA also..
<deanus> kjele, ah.. i`ll try next time
<Volkodav> do terminal full screen and watch
<Volkodav> all most intense processes will be on top of the list
<camelot> now is udisks then it changes to xorg then gnome system monitor etc
<Volkodav> it maybe some plugin
<camelot> yup
<camelot> i had the same issue with udev in karmic
<camelot> cant find the solution for lucid
<kjele> G-Farkas: Are you sure it is kdebase-runtime package? Mountall is related to boot nothing to do with that package
<Volkodav> I would reinstall to 64 bit
<Volkodav> and give it some time
<kjele> G-Farkas: And I just uninstall mine and does not get any problems
<camelot> <Volkodav> year more?
<Volkodav> why?
<Volkodav> I mean till relese
<Volkodav> release
<Volkodav> a month
<Volkodav> it may just go away - still in beta
<Volkodav> they keep ironing it
<camelot> <Volkodav> whats the latest kernel for lucid?
<Volkodav> I am in 19
<kjele> Linux liz 2.6.32-19-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 1 10:39:41 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<G-Farkas> kjele, that is what synaptc said
<camelot> Linux camelot 2.6.32-16-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 9 16:33:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Volkodav> SEE
<Volkodav>  and you said you are upto date
<camelot> but there is no updates in synaptic
<Volkodav> I do not trust them
<Volkodav> I do old way
<camelot> ok:)
<kjele> G-Farkas: Try to remove that package with apt-get and post the msg with pastebin
<Volkodav> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<G-Farkas> kjele, ILL DO
<camelot> <Volkodav>0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Volkodav> strange
<kjele> camelot: try change mirror
<camelot> k
<camelot> sec
<Volkodav> what mirror are you on anyway ?
<Volkodav> may need to be looked at ...
<Volkodav> camelot - your box screams for 64 bit system too
<camelot> mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu
<Volkodav> too many rains in UK I guess
<Volkodav> :-D
<camelot> not much really
<kjele> Since you are in UK why not just use the main server?
<kjele> More like too much snow
<Volkodav> what is your connection by the way ?
<camelot> trying to scan for best one synaptic selected that one not me
<camelot> 10mb
<Volkodav> I find Scandinavia be very good at mirrors
<Volkodav> with their fiber all over
<kjele> Volkodav: yea small contries
<camelot> this time i got morror from nl and 450mb to updates to download
<Volkodav> kjele - where are you ?
<kjele> Norway
<Volkodav> I had a friend from bergen
<Volkodav> Bergen*
<camelot> <kjele> i know kristiansand bergen oslo trondheim
<kjele> I am using the university mirror from Bergen and it is faster than usit
<camelot> <kjele> jeg ar norsk
<camelot> thats everything i can say
<Volkodav> hehe
<kjele> That is more like Sweedish
<kjele> should be er*
<camelot> ar mean me right?
<kjele> ar is the verb be
<Volkodav> Sweden is 100/100 mgb for like 30-40 $
<kjele> Well it is er
<camelot> <Volkodav> what about u? are u svenska?
<Volkodav> no
<Volkodav> US
<camelot> then russian?
<Volkodav> that too
<camelot> mozem pa russkij rozgoriwat?
<camelot> or something
<Volkodav> легко
<camelot> :)
<tetsuo__> hello again, now i have another problem
<tetsuo__> i have inserted a DVD. but when i try to access a file it says i dont have reading rights
<tetsuo__> its a WOW install disc
<tetsuo__> : /dev/sr0       udf    7,8G  7,8G     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<domjohnson> Ubuntu 10.04 > 9.10 :D
<domjohnson> Both in numbers and awesomeness
<penguin42> a happy customer then!
<domjohnson> It's good to see that, after 9.10 being canonical's Vista, it's good to see that 10.04 doesn't look like it will be canonical's Win7.
<domjohnson> penguin42 - yep :)
<domjohnson> Any updates today?
<domjohnson> Has anyone else got the bug with nvidia-96?
<dooglus> in nautilus, I can see filename, size, date, etc.  but not "artist", "album", "genre", etc.  is there any way to add those columns?
<domjohnson> I hope it gets fixed before the final...
<domjohnson> dooglus - is it nautilus or PCMan?
<domjohnson> Because the defauly file manager changed in 10.04
<domjohnson> to PCMan
<dooglus> domjohnson: I don't know
<domjohnson> Click on Help>About
<dooglus> domjohnson: I run nautilus, but don't really mind
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> Just noticed that it...err...is nautilus
<dooglus> domjohnson: what's the executable called to run pcman?
<domjohnson> Not sure
<dooglus> oh, right
<domjohnson> Anyway, lesson from that mini episode - don't trust me to give you Ubuntu advice :P
<dooglus> I tried konq, dolphin, nautilus, thunar - but didn't find the option to add columns in any of them
<deanus> nautilus is enough for what I need.. anytihng else I use shell
<dooglus> deanus: what if you want to sort your files by artist?
<deanus> dooglus, I have a music player for that.
<penguin42> dooglus: I'm not sure Nautilus can do that - I don't think it really knows about the contents of each file
<dooglus> deanus: what if you want to tar up all the files by a certain artist?
<deanus> dooglus,  what if I dont.
<deanus> lol
<deanus> dooglus, I`d run the apache mod_musicindex addon and do it that way lol
<dooglus> deanus: hmm.  that's one approach.  limit yourself to just doing what the media player can do
<dooglus> so you wouldn't use the file manager to manage your files - you're use a web server instead?
<deanus> dooglus, well ive never wanted to do that personally,  so whatever works for you
<penguin42> dooglus: If I wanted to do that I'd find one of the command line tools that would give me the info about a music file
<deanus> dooglus, no, just saying thats what I could do when I used to have a music 'server' , before I got with the 21st century and got a new pc with large hd
<DrHalan> i understand that evolution 2.30 isn't included into lucid by default. but is there a place to get the packages ?
<lamalex> hey guys, suspend stopped working on my laptop and bug report seems to have gone unnoticed
<Semitones> heyo dudes
<lamalex> broken suspend on intel hardware seems like a pretty serious regressio
<Semitones> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an iMac's SD card?
<penguin42> lamalex: Quite a few people seem to have had that in the last few days; thing is it's not necessarily Intel hardware generally, it might be a particular laptop vendor or subset
<lamalex> penguin42: that doesn't really make the regression any less significant
<penguin42> lamalex: Indeed, but probably a bit more isolated
<lamalex> possibly, i've got a lenovo laptop, it's all pretty standard hardware
<penguin42> lamalex: Thing is suspend stuff is not just particular hardware but also particular BIOS versions and things - it varies quite a bit
<nowth> Hi. I just upgraded to 10.04. Does anyone know why vga=773 & similar don't work anymore in the TTYs (monitor: "out of range")? Using a Geforce 7950 GT, if it matters.
<lamalex> penguin42: still worrying that my bug report has gone entirely unnoticed
<penguin42> lamalex: If you look you'll find there are hundreds of don't suspend type bug reports
<lamalex> and if they're all regressions then we have a serious issue
<domjohnson> I just downloaded the vlc-plugin-jack ...plugin... and every time a track finishes, JACK kicks vlc.
<domjohnson> is there a way to stop this?
<brontosaurusrex> what would one download for lucid-minimal gnome based install?
<crimsun> kjele: it's autoloaded, so "yes the package needs to load it, but no we don't need to load it manually"
<DrHalan> anyone having evolution 2.30 debs?
<kjele> crimsun: Ok I file a bug report regarding it #554184 . I have unloaded it and cannot see if it affect the system in any way
<crimsun> kjele: yes, I'm about to close that bug as wontfix for lucid
<crimsun> kjele: firstly, when you close the lid, your active seat disappears according to consolekit. PA honours that.
<crimsun> kjele: secondly, shipping with m-c-k not loaded means that we lose per-user audio sessions.
<kjele> crimsun: You sure? It runs as user now
<crimsun> kjele: is your user in the audio group?
<kjele> crimsun: uid=1000(kl) gid=1000(kl) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),115(admin),120(sambashare),1000(kl)
<crimsun> kjele: well, of course it'll run *now*, because your user *is* the active seat when m-c-k registered
<kjele> crimsun: Well I uncomment the auto load and rebooted
<crimsun> kjele: that doesn't matter. See the verbose log for the active seat being granted permission.
<sweet> anyone knows how to solve the passwd-bug in lucid?
<KB1JWQ> sweet: What?
<kjele> crimsun: is it under dmesg?
<crimsun> kjele: no, a verbose PA log
<sweet> KB1JWQ when I try to change the password with the passwd command i get 'passwd: System error passwd: password unchanged'
<aprilhare> hello. was thinking of upgrading to lucid - why is it planning to delete gnometris?
<KB1JWQ> sweet: passwd: password updated successfully
<KB1JWQ> sweet: Works here.
<KB1JWQ> sweet: cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | pastebinit
<sweet> KB1JWQ: my buddy has the same problem had it since kernel update 32-17
<kjele> crimsun: ok gonna kill pulse audio and log it
<aprilhare> same-gnome too? what is this!?
<sweet> KB1JWQ: http://pastebin.com/m1ibTuuC
<aprilhare> aaahhhh. have answer. http://www.mail-archive.com/lucid-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00129.html seems silly to rename em like that.
<kjele> crimsun: Should it say active seat?
<KB1JWQ> sweet: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow libpam-runtime, be sure you disable Winbin NT/AD auth.
<sweet> KB1JWQ: will give it a try
<sweet> KB1JWQ: Thanks! It works now
<KB1JWQ> sweet: Yup. :-)
<sweet> KB1JWQ: can I ask how come it didn't work
<KB1JWQ> sweet: Bug in samba.
<tosho> Hi together. Is there anyone here who can help me with an jbd2 issue?
<KB1JWQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/546874 if you're interested.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546874 in samba "passwd - can't login, change password (pam_winbind pam-auth-update profile)" [High,Triaged]
<sweet> KB1JWQ: let's have a look
<KB1JWQ> tosho: Well I don't know.  What specific issue?
<tosho> I cannot unmount any volume because jdb2 sits on every mounted partition resulting in a "device is busy"
<penguin42> tosho: Don't worry about jdb2 it's just part of the kernel
<KB1JWQ> penguin42: Well, if he can't unmount because of it... ;-)
<penguin42> KB1JWQ: It's not what's stopping him unmount
<KB1JWQ> penguin42: AH, k.
<KB1JWQ> That'll teach me to assume. :-)
<tosho> a lsof shows only jbd2 on that volume
<KB1JWQ> tosho: lsof | grep YOURMOUNTPOINT
<KB1JWQ> tosho: You sure?
<KB1JWQ> That's odd.
<tosho>  lsof | grep YOURMOUNTPOINT shows nothing !??!
<tosho> lsof|grep sdb shows jbd2/sdb2
<KB1JWQ> tosho: Yeah, don't do that.
<KB1JWQ> grep the mountpoint.
<penguin42> tosho: Try fuser -m /dev/sdb2   (if it's sdb2)
<KB1JWQ> or fuser. :-)
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-03
<tosho> also no result
<tosho> no ideas :-(
<tosho> any idea if I can ask somewher else?
<sweet> KB1JWQ: Can I ask you another question about a hardware-related problem I've been having mith my IntelHDA sound card?
<penguin42> tosho: Tell me about your filesystems
<tosho> everything is formatted as ext4. The system is entirely on sda. sdb is the backup disk
<tosho> That's what you wanted to know?
<penguin42> tosho: Can you put the output of /proc/mounts in a pastebin ?
<tosho> Aehm, what is a pastebin? I'm new to IRC
<penguin42> tosho: Paste it into here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<penguin42> tosho: It'll give you a URL, tell me the URL
<tosho> OK plz wait
<tosho> it' here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408347/
<penguin42> tosho: OK, and what are you trying to unmount ?
<sweet> tosho another method cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | pastebinit
<sweet> tosho: sry it should've been cat  /proc/mounts | pastebinit
<KB1JWQ> !ask | sweet
<ubottu> sweet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<penguin42> tosho: Had use NFS exported the directory you are trying to unmount?
<penguin42> Had you
<sweet> ubottu: sry I'm new to IRC will do that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crimsun> kjele: no, why would it? You're the active seat when it's invoked...
<penguin42> oh well
<kjele> crimsun: I am sort of confused to what mck does then
<sweet> I'm having a problem with my IntelHDA soundcard which uses Realtek 275, I can't use my intergrated mic nor my line in.
<tosho> sorry. kicked mysqlf out with ctrl-alt backspace. Me fool :-)
<tosho> patebin is here http://pastebin.com/pfhdssgd
<crimsun> kjele: the active seat is granted permission to certain devices. This allows per-user runtime "sessions" of device settings.
<penguin42> tosho: Now, which one are you trying to unmount? And I see you used NFS - did you NFS export it?
<tosho> I'm trying to unmount /backup
<penguin42> tosho: OK, and had you NFS exported it?
<crimsun> kjele: e.g., users A and B will have different audio sessions. User A logs in, has access to the sound(, etc.) device(s), plays a music file, switches to user B, whereupon A's sound state is saved and suspended, and now B has access to the sound device(s).
<kjele> crimsun: So without the mck module I will not have that feature?
 * penguin42 thinks it best not to ask about multiple simultaneous sessions on different sound hardware
<crimsun> sweet: please use ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev and install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r), then reboot and run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> sweet: I'll probably need you to file a bug after all that
<tosho> It's in my NFS list, but not mounted by anyone. But I can also access it with my nfs-mount to the root directory with crossmount
<crimsun> kjele: correct
<penguin42> tosho: OK, so assuming nothing is using it, that's your problem - if it's NFS exported you can't unmount it
<penguin42> tosho: Do a exportfs -u /backup and then try unmounting it
<tosho> I have this setup for a longer time now without problems until upgrded to 10.04
<kjele> crimsun: Ok I will create a user and test.
<penguin42> tosho: Then I don't know what changed, but if it is nfs exported you can't unmount it
<sweet> crimsun: ok, give me a sec
<tosho> exportfs -u /backup says "Invalid unexporting option: /backup" (but it's in my exports file)
<penguin42> tosho: Please /sbin/showmount -e | pastebinit
<tosho> http://pastebin.com/GGHzrM2y
<penguin42> tosho: Did that include the -e ?
<tosho> no, sorry
<tosho> http://pastebin.com/GbVf0T94
<tosho> 192.168.222.22 is the maschine I'm sitting on. 20 is the server
<penguin42> tosho: OK, yes you need to unexport it
<penguin42> tosho: Try exportfs -u 192.168.222.0/24:/backup and do the showmount -e again
<tosho> Hey, Whow! that worked (while exportfs - /backup didn't)
<tosho> Now I can umount /backup
<kjele> Anyone getting passwd: System error when creating a new user?
<tosho> But strange anyway. before that wasn't nessesary
<penguin42> tosho: I suspect it was something before you hadn't actually exported it or you had started the export prior to really mounting the disk so weren't really exporting the right thing?
<Again617> kjele, I also have been having trouble with creating users and logging in as them
<kjele> Again617: Figure out that you need to enable the user in user and groups :S Kinda strange
<tosho> penguin42. Now that you say it explicit I remember that you where right. I allways accessed the /backup via the root nfs mount  :-)
<Again617> hmm... I'll see but I created the user using the User and Groups tool but am unable to login as the user
<tosho> Thanks a lot for your help
<Again617> chmod the folder as correct user:group didn't help
<Again617> ...you're right.  For some reason the users were disabled.  Thanks kjele
<kjele> Again617: This is vexing it says to to enable but it won't enable
<johnnyCbad> Songbird just dropped support for the linux version
<Draglor> Again617: you are using adduser or useradd?
<Draglor> adduser is the more comfortable way ;)
<kjele> Draglor: I am using adduser he is using the gui
<Draglor> the gui thing was broken some time before, don't know how it's now
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I enable netbook remix after i installed the meta package?
<jimerickson> aptitude removed gnome-shell. i am sad.
<LinuxGuy2009> Hmm kinda cool they put the switcher for netbook mode in the session selector on the login screen. Neat.
<sweet> crimsun: I'm having trouble to add the ppa to my repo, could you help me out (running latest lucid build)
<kjele> sweet: add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<kjele> ok anyone can change their password using passwd?
<kjele> crimsun: Seems there is a bug with passwd so I will test when I can add a user
<avis> that ubuntu-audio-dev ppa sure allowed me to use the sound card i had hoped to keep on ubuntu.  i do some shopping on itunes, and would rather my ubuntu box be my personal workstation.  i've had to help my father with all sorts of horrible issues with his laptop, because his free AV wasn't sufficient.  not a nice way to dedicate your day, but sure learned windows is still horrid
<sweet> crimsun: hmm, guess I'm stuck 'E: Couldn't find package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-19-generic'
<sweet> kjele: thanks
<Again617> What is desktopcouch-service?  Very often it eats up 99% cpu according to top
<sweet> kjele: I was able to solve my passwd-problem with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow libpam-runtime, be sure you disable Winbin NT/AD auth.
<smeuuh> right, I've got a _very_ nasty bug with fsck
<smeuuh> it fails and I can't boot
<smeuuh> that's even using recovery mode
<smeuuh> so basically the only option I have is to edit the grub command line
<smeuuh> any idea ?
<smeuuh> to be specific - fsck says it has some bad inconsistencies and needs to be run manually, and for some reason ubuntu keeps running it again and again
<gatlin> what changed between alpha 3 and beta 1 that would cause the system to not boot? and how could I try out the live cd (daily or beta) without plymouth (as was suggested previously)?
<alex_mayorga> libparted-2.1-0: Conflicts: libparted0 but 2.2-1ubuntu4 is to be installed ??
<alex_mayorga> libparted1.8-12: Conflicts: libparted0 but 2.2-1ubuntu4 is to be installed ???
<alex_mayorga> what now?
<smeuuh> how can I boot in single user mode in lucid ?
<smeuuh> I knew how to do that in previous versions, it doesn't seem to work anymore
<umachi> With Lucid my brightness controls don't work. I don't even have the brightness files in /proc/acpi/video/* .... Any fixes?
<minimec>  smeuuh Press left <shift> button before grub starts the booting process. left <shift> replaces <esc>
<smeuuh> minimec: right, I did that
<smeuuh> but then it doesn't seem to do anything when I add single at the end of the "linux" line
<smeuuh> it seems ubuntu _really_ insists on running fsck, which hangs my system
<smeuuh> I can't get to a shell
<minimec> smeuuh: If you boot in recovery mode...
<smeuuh> minimec: still runs fsck
<alex_mayorga> umachi: Bug #551668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551668 in xorg-server "Fn+F5 and Fn+F6 don't modify brightness on Sony VAIO VPCCW" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551668
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: you want libparted0 for certain.
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: thanks, fetching it
<umachi> alex_mayorga: that seems slightly different than my bug, the notify-osd doesn't even show up when i press the buttons in lucid
<alex_mayorga> umachi: I see, different thing then
<avis> if i have linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-18-generic-pae installed will the modules transfer to a newer kernel ?
<crimsun> avis: once brad pulls my commit and reuploads, yes
<crimsun> there's a slight desync currently
<avis> i believe my last update loaded a newer kernel.  is there any way i can select the 32-18 as being the default boot kernel, say, through a gui ?
<Again617> What is desktopcouch-service?  Very often it eats up 99% cpu according to top
<gatlin> if I'm not mistaken, desktopcouch-service is a daemon providing userland access to the couchdb which Ubuntu is moving to for application data storage
<Again617> thanks
<gatlin> I think desktopcouch is some scheme allowing multiple apps to interface with the one database instance.  That part might be total bullshit, I read about this a while ago
<gatlin> incidentally, does anyone know how I could disable whatever was introduced between alpha3 and beta1 which causes the bootsplash to never go away and thus not allow me to boot into my system?
<gatlin> someone once suggested disabling plymouth but I'm not entirely sure how to remove that from the live cd
<gatlin> I'm on amd64, nforce chipset I believe
<pac1> I'm on i386 and I get only the two screens on booting.  then freezes.  I see the initial screen and the one with the five dots.  eventually the dots stop moving.
<gatlin> pac1: same here
<gatlin> I have a dualhead setup with an nvidia [insert relatively recent model] card
<pac1> nvidia here too.
<gatlin> though disabling one monitor / blacklisting nouveau didn't seem to do the trick
<pac1> dual monitor too.
<gatlin> hm, I smell something fishy
<pac1> on one monitor I see error message about invalid user (0)
<pac1> other monitor has splash screens
<gatlin> I believe I have something similar (not going to reboot right now to check)
<gatlin> I can hit escape and see something about an error with setuid
<pac1> how do you go about debuging a live cd/dvd?
<pac1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<pac1> says to use the daily-live/current.
<DSpair> Hello all.
<pac1> 10 minutes to download, 5 more to burn, 2 to reboot and try an install.
<pac1> gatlin, I'll be back in about 20.
<DSpair> I'm trying to trace an issue with the user switcher. Many times when my wife and I switch accounts on my Lucid box, it just goes to a black screen with a white cursor. Many of the times that happens, I cannot even switch veritual terminals to VT1 in order to restart GDM. Any ideas?
<pac1> DSpair, what graphics?
<gatlin> bump?
<gatlin> bah, xchat didn't scroll down
<alex_mayorga> another kerneloops out of the blue
<alex_mayorga> apport says "incorrect padding" what's that?
<alex_mayorga> can you eject a blank CD using the eject button on nautilus?
<gatlin> pac1: the bug has been fixed as of today's daily-live/current?
<pac1> great which bug # was it?
<alex_mayorga> Bug #554339 FWIW
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554339 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/fs/buffer.c:1159 mark_buffer_dirty+0x7f/0xa0()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554339
<pac1> no not that one.
<gatlin> pac1: were you asking me?
<pac1> gatlin, yah.
<gatlin> because I was asking you a question :P
<gatlin> this conversation is getting hairy, I thought you were advising me to try the daily-live/current release which would fix our problem
<gatlin> and I was just confirming / wondering what the BFD was
<pac1> gatlin, sorry I misunderstood.  I am about to try daily.
<pac1> I'll be back in a few minutes to let you know how it went.
<gatlin> godpseed
<pac1> thanks.
<pac1> actually 4x...
<gatlin> zing!
<pac1> In the beginning was the word... or was it a byte?
<neezer> when I installed I wasn't given an option to choose where my partition begins. I have an SSD that I installed my 10.04 on, and I am under the impression that I want it to start at sector 128 or 256.
<pac1> rebooting.
<pac1> gatlin, same effect.
<gatlin> I don't even know where I would report the bug on Launchpad
<DSpair> Sorry, the wife was asking for some help with chores.
<gatlin> nobody in the channels ever seem to know what it might be other than the one bite I had with plymouth
<gatlin> so I guess we're stuck unless it magically gets fixed
<DSpair> It's an ATI Radeon HD 3200
<gatlin> this seems like an odd regression for an LTS release
<DSpair> It looks like bug #352056 is the same indications.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352056 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "fast-user-switch-applet crashes system on usage" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352056
<pac1> gatlin, what's plymouth?
<gatlin> graphical boot animation and logger
<gatlin> what it needs to do is hand off to gdm but it's not doing that correctly
<pac1> any way to keep it from getting control when you boot from cd?
<gatlin> I'm not sure, that's what I was trying to ask when I came in the channel
<pac1> where do the folks who put together the daily's hang out on irc?
<gatlin> again, I'm not entirely certain
<gatlin> pac1, if you find out, though, do tell me
<pac1> I just asked a question on ubuntu-dev.
<pac1> I'd like to know how to collect info for submitting a bug from the live cd environment?
<pac1> do you use any virtualization stuff?
<gatlin> I do not
<DSpair> Anyone have experience using the ATI proprietary drives on Lucid?
<DSpair> s/drives/drivers/
<arand> pac1: Is it just todays daily or are you able to boot the second-latest, beta1 isos?
<pac1> I'm not able to boot any of them.
<gatlin> arand: I think pac1 and I have the same problem, and my problems started between alpha3 and beta1
<gatlin> can't speak for pac1 though
<pac1> arand,  I get glib Warning get p0uid_r() failed due to unknown user id
<gatlin> me three
<pac1> how do you use options with a live cd?
<arand> Bug #531027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531027 in ubuntu "GLIB WARNING ** GLib - getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531027
<arand> Bug #532984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532984 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot, with (process 239): GLib-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0), on HP Compaq Pentium 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532984
<arand> ↑↑ Are those relevant?
<pac1> arand, yeah that one.
<pac1> happens on boot from beta1 and from daily i386
<pac1> and x64
<pac1> hang on whilst I try something. brb.
<neezer> does anyone know how to trim a SSD with 10.04?
<arand> gatlin: I'm afraid i don't know enough to give any good suggestion for error/debug-info-collection, and it seems to be that this hour is a very quite one all over the ubuntu chanels, leaving some info on the bug reports and subscribing to the for any changes is probably a good idea, also might be more help around here at some other time of day/week.
<gatlin> of course
<gatlin> I'm not meaning to come off as entitled or pushy, if I am.
<gatlin> just making sure that absolutely nobody has any ideas :)
<sid7> hey guys i was wondering if any one was running ubuntu netbook remix ?
<sid7> could some one post their lsb_release output
<sid7> i think i need to modify /etc/lsb-release as do-release-upgrade doesnt seem to work
<arand> gatlin: And I didn't mean to come off as accusing you of either :)
<gatlin> arand: sweet, let's be friends
<gatlin> but judging from the description of the problem, am I wrong to start hassling, er, inquiring with the plymouth people?
<arand> gatlin: plymouth is my initial hunch as well, but that is simply due to almost every half of lucid's problems being plymouth-related in some way (well, maybe not, but that's the impression).
<viator> whys my boot splash say lubuntu  lol
<arand> viator: Have a look at Bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/550237 plymouth issues... :D Instructions for restoration on bug description.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550237 in plymouth "[lucid] update to lucid shows as mythbuntu and doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<arand> viator: it is valid for lubuntu as well.
<viator> installed mypaint from the repos
<viator> doesnt seem to work
<viator> lemme launch from cli see what happens
<pac1> arand,
<pac1> gatlin,
<pac1> I unplugged my second monitor and was able to boot and install.
<viator> when i boot i get some error messi about wmid devies or whatnot
<viator> but i dont see that in the log]
<eyezen> hi all...is lucid going to be a go?  anything that says "dont isntall"
<eyezen> *install
<pac1> gatlin, is your second monitor the same resolution as the first?
<sid7> could someone running ubuntu netbook remix post their lsb_release output
<arand> pac1: Please make a note of that on the bug report, that's at least a very good thing to narrow the amount of possible casues.
<gatlin> pac1: it is not
<sid7> could someone running ubuntu netbook remix post their lsb_release output
<gatlin> if I'm not mistaken, unplugging one of my monitors did not help
<pac1> gatlin, same as me then.
<pac1> try unplugging the one with the dvi connection and installing.
<gatlin> they're both dvi
<pac1> ok then the one that's 1080P
<gatlin> alrighty
<pac1> arand, how exactly do I go about submitting a bug against the lucid installer?
<ddecator> ubiquity?
<arand> pac1: If you are seing an issue similar to the the reports I linked earlier it would probably be best to provide you infor there, otherwise if you have the system running "ubuntu-bug ubiquity", but since it's impossible to boot I wouldn't say it's the installer application specifically, it seem more likely to be down to video drivers/plymouth/gdm/the linux kernel, which I don't know though...
<pac1> arand, I've got a feeling you've hit it right.  If this is'nt fixed, a lot of people are going to be unhappy with lucid.
<pac1> dual monitors is much more common than it used to be.
<arand> pac1: Yes, indeed.
<gatlin> I'm actively working on another project or I would be investigating this more myself, but
<xfact> Hello
<gatlin> is the current option to basically remove the bigger of the two monitors and try again with one head?
<pac1> gatlin. that is the first thing I tried and it worked.  I don't know if it matters which monitor.  It probably does not matter.
<DSpair> Why do I not get the option to use the fglrx driver under Lucid?
<Stik> hell yeah... goat ringtone kicks ass
<pac1> later folks. bedtime.
<h00k> So, Brittany's netbook has a bug on the Netbook Edition, I'm wondering what package to report it against.
<h00k> It's the...clutter interface
<viator> i tried looking for an error messg at boot timw from the cli with dmesg | less
<viator> but i dont see the error message there
<viator> where else could i look
<arand> viator: /var/log has most of the log files "sudo grep -rl "message" /var/log" might work, also ~/.xsession-errors* might have something...
<h00k> what is the name of the package to report a bug against for the Netbook Edition clutter interface?
<arand> h00k: netbook-launcher would be my guess "aptitude search netbook" description looks like it, more infor with "aptitude show ..."
<DSpair> Any idea as to why when I enable the radeon driver on my Lucid desktop that everything is upside-down and backwards?
<h00k> arand: right, that's what I'll do
<h00k> arand: I'll file a bug probably tomorrow, when I might have some more time
<aprilhare> how do i reinstall gnome-blackjack?
<almoxarife> aprilhare: there is some complicated terminal program you can use, or you can use synaptic, find it and click and install
<aprilhare> almoxarife: why was it removed on upgrade anyways
<Sioux-33> what udev version is installed in lucid?
<almoxarife> aprilhare: no idea
<arand> aprilhare: Did you do a full-upgrade/dist-upgrade?
<avis> anyone know how to print to fax using ubuntu ?  with a modem
<avis> say, openoffice docs
<Sioux-33> hi i have problem with udev in lucid i want to downgrade it to if is possible  version 147 6.0 the same like in karmic cos just this udev version working propelly for me does anyone know how to downgrade udev in lucid?
<almoxarife> avis: you want to print to tiff format?
<avis> almoxarife, no, i want my fax modem to be a printer choice system-wide
<avis> rather user wide
<almoxarife> avis: do you already see it in 'printers'?
<avis> its a modem.  it wouldn't be there in printeres would it ?
<almoxarife> avis: no I would guess not, how does one print to a fax machine?
<avis> its very easy to do under windows.  i'd rather not have to use windows for faxes i need to print
<almoxarife> avis: you want to send to fax, I get it
<avis> send to fax modem right  as a printer choice
<Sioux-33> hi i have problem with udev in lucid i want to downgrade it to if is possible  version 147 6.0 the same like in karmic cos just this udev version working propelly for me does anyone know how to downgrade udev in lucid?
<almoxarife> avis: does ubuntu recognize your fax modem?
<avis> almoxarife, yes
<almoxarife> avis: where is it recognized?
<avis> lspci
<BadHorsie> Trying to work on lucid, it tries to install linux-image-2.6.32-19-generic (I'm on AMD64 btw), it goes to upgrade-grub Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ... expr: non-numeric argument and update-grub ends with value 2
<Sioux-33> hi i have problem with udev in lucid i want to downgrade it to if is possible  version 147 6.0 the same like in karmic cos just this udev version working propelly for me does anyone know how to downgrade udev in lucid?
<almoxarife> avis: you searched thru synaptic for options?
<avis> i'll search apt-cache
<Sioux-33> hi i have problem with udev in lucid i want to downgrade it to if is possible  version 147 6.0 the same like in karmic cos just this udev version working propelly for me does anyone know how to downgrade udev in lucid?
<almoxarife> avis: efax-gtk looks promising?
<avis> trying to get gfax to work.  seems to be a bug in it
<avis> it simply closes
<almoxarife> avis: ubuntu sees my hp-fax by default, you have missing drivers/.?
<avis> ooh, none of my fax cards are plugged in at the moment, maybe that'll help gfax spawn
<avis> previously, one of them was detected under lspci
<BadHorsie> On my problem with update-grub the problem was using default saved, if I set it default 0 it works correctly, that was what expr was complaining about, not sure who should I address this behavior to, using grub 0.97
<BadHorsie> (default saved on /boot/grub/menu.lst of course)
<ninjai_> I dont like how the new grub works
<BadHorsie> I wonder how's grub2
<ninjai_> i dont understand why they would make you run a command to update it.
<BadHorsie> Well, time for me to try 2.6.33-2 *crosses fingers*
<Sioux-33> hi i have problem with udev in lucid i want to downgrade it to if is possible  version 147 6.0 the same like in karmic cos just this udev version working propelly for me does anyone know how to downgrade udev in lucid?
<BadHorsie> Wow there's an ubuntuforums entry for 2007 on that same issue lol
<Sioux-33> <BadHorsie> are u talking about udev?
<BadHorsie> Sioux-33: sadly not, about update-grub
<Sioux-33> k
<discord> I installed libdvdcss, but still cannot watch DVDs
<discord> does anybody know what the problem is? do i need to file a bug report?
<discord> DVDs
<flyingtabmow> does anyone know why .xsession never gets run?
<alex_mayorga> just got bitten by Bug #552654 should I apport more data into it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552654 in indicator-session "indicator-session-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552654
<zinox> virtualbox-ose-dkms package is not working in lucid cat Makefile
<zinox> .NOTPARALLEL:
<zinox> obj-m = vboxdrv/ vboxnetflt/ vboxnetadp/
<zinox> i did not understand it Makefile
<alex_mayorga> is there a package that would do test autocompletion all over the gnome desktop?
<alex_mayorga> too lazy? :)
<BadHorsie> alex_mayorga: I believe gnome-do does that to some extent, not sure if that's enough for you
<alex_mayorga> BadHorsie: that one I know, I was thinking something like T9 or similar from cell phones
<leifw> in "Personal File Sharing Preferences", there is a section "Share Files over the Network", which is grayed out, claiming that some required packages aren't installed
<leifw> what packages are required?
<leifw> I tried sharing a single folder from the right-click context menu in nautilus, and it prompted me to install samba, which I did
<leifw> but that didn't seem to work, and this other section is still grayed out
<leifw> well, going afk for a while; if anyone has an answer for me, please send it in a /msg
<zinox> can anyone give me a lucid sources.list content?
<jdforsythe> hey guys i don't know if this is a bug, per se, but personally i think it's the wrong behavior
<jdforsythe> when installing 10.04 (alongside 8.04), i set aside a partition as ext-4 for data and set the mount point to /data
<jdforsythe> i assumed that any partitions i set would be accessible by my user, but this is not the case
<jdforsythe> the folder is set to root root
<jdforsythe> i can't see why one would create a partition from empty space that one wouldn't want accessible by the main user
<jdforsythe> and in those rare instances, wouldn't it make more sense to have to set it that way than vice versa?
<jdforsythe> how many users will do this and have the trouble i'm having now-  that i can't write to my data partition
<stevenson> Hi, i just got an acer aspire one and i installed ubuntu lucid beta1 the webcam works, but the mic won't. Please help
<jdforsythe> lots of sleepers...
<jdforsythe> stevenson - i'm not too good at this but have you checked
<jdforsythe> system / preferences / sound - input
<jdforsythe> see what it's set to
<stevenson> jdforsythe: yes i have, but the mic is not shown
<stevenson> jdforsythe: the mic is not detected
<stevenson> jdforsythe: it's a netbook
<ddecator> not everyone is asleep, but i usually don't chime in until i actually am of help =)
<jdforsythe> does anyone else think that what i wrote above is strange behavior?
<jdforsythe> i can't see why it would be this way
<ddecator> it seems like it would be in the Computer folder as a partition you can mount
<ddecator> or rather a filesystem you can mount
<jdforsythe> i can open the folder, it's already mounted
<jdforsythe> but it's mounted as root, so i can only read, not write
<jdforsythe> the average user (and isn't that who ubuntu is made for? linux for human beings?) is not going to want to edit /etc/fstab to get a partition to work that they set up during install
<jdforsythe> it should just work
<safetynet> Someone know what version Gnome comes installed on Lucid ? ?
<leifw> 2.30.0
<safetynet> 2.3 ?
<safetynet> leifw; Thanks - thought so wasn't sure
<safetynet> leifw: You running new version Lucid ?
<safetynet> Just installed todays latest build, running pretty good so far.....
<leifw> 2.30
<leifw> yes I am
<safetynet> leifw: Any problems yet?
<leifw> boot time was faster than my old gentoo install, so I switched permanently, given that my laptop's suspend is hardware-broken
<leifw> not really
<leifw> I can't figure out how to get file-sharing working properly, and nobody seems to know what's up, but that's a small concern
<safetynet> you running this on a lappy - you say?
<leifw> yes
<safetynet> ummm good to hear
<safetynet> wifi pretty good - found it no problem?
<leifw> there's a weird thing where it asks for my ssh key's passphrase on boot every time, instead of deferring until I actually need it
<leifw> but that's not a huge deal
<leifw> yeah, wireless drivers haven't been a problem on this machine since I got it
<safetynet> yea - an after all this is still jes beta right?
<leifw> typically the ubuntu betas are pretty solid, in my experience
<leifw> they're good about freezes
<safetynet> ummm - I'm the impatient type didn't want to wait until the 8th for Beta 2 -
<alex_mayorga> safetynet: I've been around since the first alphas, rock solid mostly
<safetynet> I guess every few days I run the Update Manager it will just keep chugging along with current updates stuff - correct?
<leifw> that's the canonical usage pattern
<alex_mayorga> safetynet: yup
<leifw> o-ho!
 * leifw goes "zing!"
<safetynet> alex_mayorga; Sweet! Good to hear - Man the install time blew me away - took about 11mins Start to Finish....
<lotia> anyone else dealing with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/545398 here?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 545398 in update-notifier "lucid's motd text not updated" [Undecided,New]
<lotia> or experiencing this bug?
<safetynet> alex_mayorga; You know when their going to include the newer version of Gnome ?
<ddecator> no idea...
<ddecator> safetynet: newer version?
<safetynet> ddecator; I read somewhere today that there is going to be a version 3.0 by Sept or so...
<ddecator> safetynet: yup. assuming it comes out on time, it will most likely be in ubuntu 10.10
<Berzerker> what's 10.10 gonna be?
<bbordwell> safetynet, You can try it out if you install gnome-shell
<leifw> october 2010
<ddecator> Maverick Meerkat
<Berzerker> lol ^
<Berzerker> I love ubuntu codenames
<ddecator> that's the real name too
<Berzerker> well yeah, but I mean the version code name
<arand> Another 3-syllable one, I really don't approve.
<Berzerker> not necessarily internal codename
<safetynet> ddecator: You hear what the name of that's going to be yet - I know it's going to be "m" something - I been using Ubuntu since "H" Hardy.
<ddecator> safetynet: Maverick Meerkat
<leifw> safetynet: look up
<bbordwell> safetynet, mark shuttleworth anounced it today or yesterday
<safetynet> cool - Has a ring to it.
<aprilhare> hey. i have my printer connected to a desktop computer running karmic and i'm trying to print to it from my laptop running lucid. it's a hp laserjet 1020. I tried setting up IPP but for some reason every time I try printing to the printer I get a "Bad Request" error message. any ideas?
<Berzerker> ooo new kernel
<Berzerker> sweet
<safetynet> So I guess I'll have to look up what kind of strange animal a Meerkat is - Never heard of it.
<Berzerker> I've never heard of an Ibex before intrepid
<maco> safetynet: ever see Lion King?
<bbordwell> safetynet, it is like a ground hog from africa
<maco> Timone (as in Timone & Pumba) is a meerkat
<safetynet> maco: cute
<aprilhare> i want one named after a warthog. i love warthogs. they're cute.
<Berzerker> pumba is the warthog, right?
<bbordwell> safetynet, There was also a show on animal planet called meercat manor
<leifw> yes
<maco> Berzerker: yes
<Berzerker> aprilhare: you missed Warty Warthog
<leifw> so happy #ubuntu+1 devolved into lion king chat
<Berzerker> lol
<aprilhare> Berzerker: apparently so :)
<Berzerker> I see a recurring theme, maybe they're just using disney animals :P
<Berzerker> brb update restart
<aprilhare> The Circle of Crap
<safetynet> bbordwell: So if I try out the newest Gnome shell - Will it screw up anything with my current desktop - still a neub to some degree .
<aprilhare> i laughed when the older lion died - in the movie theatre. it just seemed so melodramatic it was uproarious.
<bbordwell> safetynet, After you install it you have to run the command "gnome-shell --replace", you can try it out, then on restart it will go back to normal
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<bbordwell> safetynet, Though i do not think it works with the nouveau driver so if you are using that do not try it
<ddecator> safetynet: it might just mess a few things up graphically while it is running (since some apps don't play nice with it yet)
<Berzerker> ooo -19 is snappy
<safetynet> bbordwell: Have you looked it over yet - thoughts on it - if you have ? ?
<Raphi974> Since I installed Lucid, my Externel HDD is not automaticaly mounted... Any idea ?
<Berzerker> so what's new with gnome 2.3?
<Berzerker> Raphi974: have you add it to fstab
<bbordwell> safetynet, I tried it in karmic and It is pretty cool as a novelty but i am not sure i would like it as default
<arand> safetynet: shouldn't, it might mess with the order of your currently windows, and you'll need to take the patch compiz-metacity-shell and similarly back again to make it smooth.
<Berzerker> Raphi974: added*
<Raphi974> Berzerker, nop, but it's an external drive, and in Karmic I didn't need to add it in fstab
<bbordwell> safetynet, ahh yes that reminds me you must diable compiz before running the replace command
<leifw> Berzerker: 2.30
<leifw> it's not a decimal number, it's a version number
<bbordwell> Berzerker, basicly just the twin pane mode in nautilus
<safetynet> arand: yea - I second that - I tend to like Rock Solid - No problems "Just Works" way of doing things - know what I mean?
<Berzerker> Raphi974: oh you mean on connect? or on boot
<Berzerker> leifw: whatever lol
<Raphi974> Berzerker, when i plug it in (USB style :p )
<bbordwell> Berzerker, otherwise only very small changes
<Berzerker> Raphi974: oh on connect
<Berzerker> bbordwell: twin pane mode...
<Berzerker> wai
<Berzerker> wao*, that's awesome.
<arand> safetynet: also, always "* --replace &disown" otherwise nasty surprises might happen if you cloes the terminal you started the wm from.
<Raphi974> Berzerker, any idea ?
<Berzerker> Raphi974: nope sorry. :(
<bbordwell> Berzerker, you are running lucid now right? in nautilus press f3 and it will open another pane
<safetynet> bbordwell: What the heck - this a brand new install - only took 10mins to load - So just run a shell command in Terminal to get the ball rolling ?
<alex_mayorga> any CD reading gurus out there?
<bbordwell> safetynet, are you using a nvidia card?
<Raphi974> Berzerker, but it's detected correctly, and appears in fdisk -l ...
<Berzerker> bbordwell: yeah I got it through the view menu, it's pretty sweet.
<safetynet> bbordwell: That's on trying out the newer Gnome...
<Berzerker> Raphi974: I'm not exactly sure, I'm only good for tech support on a low level :P
<Raphi974> Berzerker, lol ok
<bbordwell> safetynet, yes i know, if you are using a nvidia card you should install the restriced drivers first though
<leifw> alex_mayorga: man dd
<alex_mayorga> leifw: mind taking a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/408482/
<safetynet> bbordwell: No crappy built-in Intel on a Dell Dimension 4700 - With 2gb's ram
<bbordwell> safetynet, good, first make sure compiz is disabled then give it a try
<alex_mayorga> some "opendisc" music CDs seem to drive my CD unit crazy
<alex_mayorga> spinning forever
<leifw> alex_mayorga: probably hardware issue
<bbordwell> safetynet, If it does not work right everything will go back to normal on a restart
<leifw> don't know enough
<ddecator> Raphi974: i know that auto-mounting is handled by nautilus, but i'm not sure where that setting is exactly for you to check that it's enabled...
<lotia> Raphi974: what does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<alex_mayorga> leifw: you mean faulty media or faulty drive?
<Raphi974> ddecator, lotia i just saw something about nautilis preferences in gconf-editor. i'll try
<ddecator> Raphi974: i checked there and did't see the auto-mount option, but maybe i over-looked it
<Raphi974> well, it's checked...
<safetynet> bbordwell: That's no worry I don't even have Compiz installed yet - Not much on all the glitz - but do really enjoy the rock solidness of Gnome - That's part of reason not a big huge fan of KDE yet - It's pretty and nice But just not there yet.
<Raphi974> ddecator, Apps --> Nautilus --> Preferences
<ddecator> Raphi974: is it listed there?
<Raphi974> ddecator, Media_automount
<Raphi974> ddecator, yes
<lotia> Raphi974: in a terminal type "dmesg", the last few lines hsould have some information about the plugged in drive.
<ddecator> Raphi974: aw, i was looking for "automount" at the beginning, no wonder i overlooked it...
<Berzerker> Raphi974: try this. in the Nautilus preferences, go to the Media tab
<bbordwell> safetynet, yes same here. If you commonly use multiple desktops gnome-shell is great. but if you commonly use just one i find it kind of annoying
<bbordwell> But i find that if i use a dock in combonation with gnome-shell i realy like it
<ddecator> bbordwell: idk how i would get by on one workspace
<safetynet> bbordwell: So jes type in - gnome-shell in Terminal ?
<bbordwell> safetynet, well have you installed it yet?
<ddecator> safetynet: if you install gnome-shell, then it should be "gnome-shell --replace" i believe
<Raphi974> Berzerker, ddecator lotia damit... now it works... but i did nothing...
<Berzerker> Raphi974: lol.
<bbordwell> safetynet, install it, "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell", then "gnome-shell --replace &disown"
<ddecator> Raphi974: haha, of course...
<Berzerker> problem solved
<safetynet> bbordwell: ah nope - So sudo apt-get install - 1st? or go grab it from Synaptic ?
<safetynet> bbordwell: Ah - ok
<Raphi974> Keep trying to make it work since yesterday
<ddecator> Raphi974: if it breaks again, please look for a bug report. if you don't find one, then please file one against nautilus =)
<alex_mayorga> leifw: seems to be the "opendisc" thing
<Raphi974> ddecator, okay
<alex_mayorga> leifw: a "plain" audio CD works just fine and no dmesg spamming
<Berzerker> bbordwell: is there a way to get it to make it have the extra pane view by default on all nautilus windows I open?
<safetynet> bbordwell: Looks like I need "libjs0" 1st.
<safetynet> Got an erro.
<safetynet> *error
<ddecator> Berzerker: you can use gconf-editor
<bbordwell> safetynet, hmm looks like they do not have all the dependencies met in lucid
<Berzerker> what is gconf-editor?
<Raphi974> Berzerker, a registry editor for gnome
<arand> ubuntuguy: So, have you mounted the root ubuntu partiton somewhere?
<bbordwell> Berzerker, you can edit anything in there, just type "gconf-editor" in terminal
<ubuntuguy> yes, it's mounted at /media/af5.....
<safetynet> bbordwell: Got the following error after trying to install - "The following packages have unmet dependencies: - gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed - E: Broken packages
<ddecator> Berzerker: i don't see a way to change that setting in the nautilus preferences, but there is a "default_folder_viewer" option in gconf-editor
<bbordwell> safetynet, yep the dependencies are not in lucid
<Raphi974> ddecator, it's just for List, Icon and Compact view
<bbordwell> safetynet, not going to work right now without some major changes
<ddecator> Raphi974: really? that's lame
<bbordwell> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bbordwell>   libgjs0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9.1 (<= 1.9.1.9~) but 1.9.1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Raphi974> ddecator, it's for the view of a folder
<Raphi974> ddecator, not the view of nautilus
<bbordwell> safetynet, You do not want to downgrade xulrunner so i guess you will have to wait for them to upload a newer version of gnome-shell
<ddecator> Raphi974: haha, wait, that makes sense...
<arand> ubuntuguy: and when running "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/af5....... /dev/sda1" does it succed?
<Raphi974> ddecator, maybe somewhere else
<bbordwell> they have 2.29 out but 2.28 is still in the repos
<ubuntuguy> arand: that warns about blocklists being unreliable, so I'm trying it with /dev/sda at the end
<ddecator> Berzerker: there is a "star_with_extra_pane" option in Apps > Nautilus > Preferences in gconf-editor, just check the checkbox
<ddecator> start_with_extra_pane*
<arand> ubuntuguy: Ah, yes, my bad.
<safetynet> bbordwell: Ah that's ok will give it a rest for tonight - Just gonna go play and install a few things I like best I use all the time in Karmic. THanks anyway - Will give this a try later - no big deal - Gnome will still be here tomorrow :o)
<ubuntuguy> arand: hehe a common mistake, I made it too :P
<arand> ubuntuguy: sda is for the mbr, so presumably you'd want that in the actual place for the mbr ;)
<ubuntuguy> it says install finished, no error reported, so far so good
<arand> Although, I install to vbr all the time..
<ubuntuguy> arand: oh cool, I didn't know that designated the mbr
<safetynet> bbordwell: Big surprise when I ran Terminal - It's nice looking - Will just go check things out for know. THanks to all....
<Berzerker> ddecator: I don't see it
<ubuntuguy> alright, I believe all that's left is to restart!
<Berzerker> ddecator: there are 4 "starts" in apps > nautilus > preferences, and they're all checked, none of them _with_extra_pane
<arand> ubuntuguy: presumably everything should be dandy and sweet roses now when you reboot.
<ubuntuguy> I'll let you know either way :)
<ubuntuguy> bye
<ddecator> Berzerker: i have five start_* options, with the extra_pane being the first one...
<Berzerker> I only have 4
<ddecator> huh, do you have the latest version of nautilus?
<Berzerker> I just did a dist-upgrade
<Berzerker> hmm
<bbordwell> ddecator, I dont have that in my gconf either
<ddecator> what the heck? i'm looking at it on my screen right now...
<ddecator> although clicking it says the key has no schema, so what is it doing there?
<alex_mayorga> is this faulty hardware Bug #419124 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419124 in hal "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0 after setup Ubuntu Jaunty from alternate disc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419124
<bbordwell> ddecator, what if your version of gconf-editor?
<ddecator> bbordwell: 2.30.0
<leifw> ddecator: I don't see that either
<bbordwell> -0ubuntu1?
<leifw> mine's latest
<ddecator> bbordwell: yup
<ddecator> unless...
<bbordwell> ddecator, how about nautilus?
<ddecator> no, i don't think it's ubuntu-tweak...
<Raphi974> what's the option ? i'll check
<ddecator> bbordwell: 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu3
<bbordwell> ddecator, hmm same here. thats weird
<Raphi974> well, i don't have start_with_extra_pane
<ddecator> well i'm confused
<aprilhare> got printer going
<aprilhare> which is good
<ddecator> i have it, but it doesn't work anyway
<bbordwell> Raphi974, yes it seems only ddecator has it...
<ddecator> aprilhare: good to hear =)
<aprilhare> hmmmm - firefox *still* defaults to letter sized paper only. after all these years. :/
<aprilhare> bloody long time for a bug
<ddecator> aprilhare: do you know of a bug # for that?
<aprilhare> ddecator: theres a number of them
<ddecator> Raphi974: well sorry i'm not much help, idk why that option is even listed on my system
<Raphi974> lol
<ddecator> aprilhare: about that specifically or printer issues in general?
<aprilhare> hang on
<aprilhare> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/10910
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 10910 in firefox "Default page size for printing is letter" [Unknown,In progress]
<aprilhare> ddecator: that is a very old bug (2004!)
<aprilhare> still not fixed :/
<bbordwell> aprilhare, lol i love open bugs from warty.....
<ddecator> in progress for over a year? o.o
<aprilhare> bbordwell: yay for warty!
<bbordwell> aprilhare, I once saw a bug from warty that was open till jaunty then mark Shuttleworth commented on it and it was fixed a week later
<ddecator> ah, it's upstream =\
<aprilhare> ddecator: i think it's because users in a certain north american country use letter size and don't care
<Berzerker> I think I have a problem
<Berzerker> I've tweaked so much that I'm addicted, now I can't find anything else to tweak, help?
<ddecator> aprilhare: i'm not sure all mozilla devs are americans, haha, but they get a LOT of bugs that are hard to keep track of. that upstream report has gotten comments from this year, so hopefully they address it soon...
<ddecator> Berzerker: compiz?
<aprilhare> Berzerker: fonts. add lots of fonts.
<aprilhare> ddecator: people have been saying that since 2004 :D
<Raphi974> Berzerker, themes, icons...
<Berzerker> I'm on compiz now I think...
<ddecator> aprilhare: touche, haha
<Berzerker> if by compiz you mean "extra effects"
<ddecator> Berzerker: yes, but if you install the compiz settings manager, ho boy, lots to tweak =)
<arand> Berzerker: Start developing, then you are set with tweaking for life ;)
<Berzerker> yeah a lot of it doesn't work very well on lucid now
<Berzerker> arand: lol.
<toffee> hello, can you hear me?
<aprilhare> toffee: no
<toffee> lol, thanks.
<aprilhare> toffee: i can see u type, certainly... but not hear ya ;)
<bbordwell> ddecator, did you see comment 22 on the upstream bug?
<toffee> ^_^
<ddecator> bbordwell: huh, wonder how they did it...
<ddecator> bbordwell: you were reading through the comments? o_O
<arand> I will be calling this the +1 hour henceforth, #ubuntu+1 is more active than #ubuntu o_=
<ddecator> arand: we do what we can once we get sleep-deprived =)
<aprilhare> "It's time to fix this bug... it's alive and kicking from 2002..." lol
<Raphi974> arand, lot of bugs to talk about :p
<aprilhare> its an older bug than I thought!
<bbordwell> ddecator, maybe i could post about that in ubuntu-devel and maybe someone there would know how to find patches from mandriva
<ddecator> aprilhare: yah, i saw that
<aprilhare> see bug report #105
<ddecator> bbordwell: the ubuntu-mozillateam would probably be better, but i can ask the main packagers about it tomorrow
<ddecator> that channel is dead right now, haha
<bbordwell> ddecator, nvm see comment 29
<Berzerker> what does the "ubuntu modifications" firefox extension consist of?
<ddecator> bbordwell: fair enough
<maco> Berzerker: its what makes apt:// url's work
<ddecator> Berzerker: ubufox integrates firefox with ubuntu, detects plugins and such
<Berzerker> that's it?
<maco> Berzerker: and i think its how the default homepage was set...
<maco> ooh yeah what ddecator said. thats hwo it offers to get you flash
<arand> Berzerker: Things that break other themes in weird and wonderous ways ;) And bookmarks, etc..
<arand> s/themes/extensions/
<Berzerker> I got a "install missing plugins" button, clicked it, clicked next, and it said no plugins were found.
<ddecator> firefox-gnome-support also provides further integration with gnome =)
<Berzerker> pretty useful if I say so myself[/sarcasm]
<ddecator> might need to be updated for lucid
<Berzerker> possibly
<ddecator> and/or the latest firefox build
<Berzerker> what's the new package name for java?
<Berzerker> sun-java-jre6 didn't work
<Berzerker> sun-java6-jre*
<ddecator> java doesn't work with FF 3.6 atm
<Raphi974> Berzerker, you have to enable the partner repo
<ddecator> icedtea is the open-source version for java
<Berzerker> I mean I did a search for it in the software center and found it
<arand> Does icedtea work though?
<Raphi974> Berzerker, and then, sun-java6 will work
<ddecator> arand: not that i know of
<blue102> hi guys
<Raphi974> hi blue102
<arand> Ah, stuck in the mailbox then.
<ddecator> huh, i don't see the report. maybe it got fixed?
<blue102> I try to get streaming video to work with totem g-streamer  to no avail any suggestions
<chandru_in> I see that MySQL starts automatically on system start but I'd like to start it on demand.  There is no link to /etc/init.d/mysql in rc*.d.  How do I ensure that MySQL doesn't start automatically?
<chandru_in> Also, if there is no link in rc*.d where does it start from?
<ddecator> wait, no, here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/496097
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 496097 in openjdk-6 "icedtea6-plugin not compatible with Firefox 3.6+" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<blue102> help ?
<chandru_in> Is there any other place where startup scripts are loaded from in Lucid?
<ddecator> blue102: are you trying to stream inside of totem, or use the firefox plugin?
<ddecator> chandru_in: other than System > Preferences > Startup Applications?
<blue102> firefox plugin
<Berzerker> Raphi974: how do you enable the partner repos?
<ddecator> blue102: did you check to make sure you installed the firefox plugin package as well?
<chandru_in> ddecator: I'm talking abt system services actually.  This is related to my MySQL query above
<blue102> totem starts up automaticly
<blue102> I did
<Raphi974> Berzerker, see Software Repository in Administration
<ddecator> chandru_in: oh, haha, sorry, didn't see that part
<Raphi974> Berzerker, in Others, there is the partner repo, unchecked
<ddecator> blue102: what are you trying to stream?
<Raphi974> Berzerker, check it, update, and then, you're good to go
<Berzerker> Raphi974: thanks
<blue102> I downloaded vlc according to some windows media
<blue102> windows media on internet
<chandru_in> ddecator: Any clue about that?
<ddecator> idk what package has the windows media support...
<ddecator> chandru_in: sorry, not really, idk where you would look =\
<blue102> somehow media player does not work in mozzilla firefox
<bbordwell> blue102, can you put a link to the site you are having problems with?
<blue102> www.shinetc.co.nz
<blue102> sorry www.shinetv.co.nz
<ddecator> blue102: what on there are you trying to stream?
<Berzerker> ddecator: btw, I just got java working on 3.6
<ddecator> Berzerker: fully? i get some support, but not full
<Berzerker> all you need to do is sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.19/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/plugins
<Berzerker> or i386 if you're on 32-bit
<blue102> whatch on line tv
<ddecator> Berzerker: right, that's what i did, not ideal and doesn't give perfect support
<Berzerker> online TV? isn't that flash?
<Berzerker> like hulu?
<blue102> no it can be windows media as well
<ddecator> blue102: do you get "waiting for video"?
<Berzerker> ddecator: give me a test example
<blue102> yes
<blue102> mmsh plugins
<ddecator> huh, it's gotten better... Berzerker: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/html/as400/v4r5/ic2924/index.htm?info/db2/rbafzmst05.htm
<ddecator> Berzerker: should have a java side menu, used to crash FF
<Berzerker> works fine for me
<blue102> so what do I have to do??
<ddecator> Berzerker: it looks normal?
<ddecator> blue102: idk, i can't get it to play...
<Berzerker> I don't know how it's "supposed" to look
<Berzerker> this is the first time I've seen the website
<Berzerker> although the tree menu seems to be confined to a box smaller than it looks like it should be in
<blue102> what does idk mean
<ddecator> idk for sure either, but for me it's a list of links that scrolls randomly and looks terrible...
<Berzerker> blue102: I don't konw
<Berzerker> know*
<Berzerker> ddecator: the only problem for me is it's cut off
<Berzerker> other than that, it works fine
<ddecator> well then things are improving =)
<ddecator> last i tried, it still crashed FF
<Berzerker> how come we don't have 3.6.3
<Berzerker> last time I was on windows it upgraded
<ddecator> Berzerker: we have to pull it, package it, test that it works right, then push it, so there is a delay
<blue102> well must find solution
<Berzerker> psh, testing
<ddecator> Berzerker: unless you don't want our patches to work and firefox doesn't start =p
<Berzerker> that's fine, all I want is bragging rights :P
<ddecator> Berzerker: then use FF 3.7 like me ;)
<Berzerker> ooo
<Berzerker> FF 3.7...how do I get that lol
<Berzerker> any way through repos?
<ddecator> Ubuntu Mozilla Team Daily PPA
<Berzerker> what is it
<ddecator> use at your own risk =)
<Berzerker> risk smisk
<Berzerker> I'm using lucid after all :P
<toffee> chinese trojans?
<ddecator> it's a PPA that supplies all of the daily builds of mozilla products (firefox, prism, etc.)
<ddecator> toffee: huh? o.o
<Berzerker> ddecator: what's the URL for the repo?
<ddecator> Berzerker: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Berzerker> is that what I put into the repo list?
<ddecator> have you ever added a PPA?
<Berzerker> yeah I have, that website just looked strange, I didn't know the apt lines were hidden
<ddecator> hm, be careful of what PPAs you add. this one if officially supported by the Ubuntu Mozilla Team. run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa"
<ddecator> s/if/is
<ddecator> you'll have to disable the out-of-browser-processes thing in FF 3.7 if you choose to use it
<ddecator> still crashes FF...
<Berzerker> ewww...it changed firefox to shiretoko lol
<Berzerker> I hate that branding
<ddecator> shiretoko was FF 3.5...3.6 should be Namoroka
<Berzerker> oh it's not shiretoko anymore
<Berzerker> yeah
<ddecator> and 3.7 is still Minefield
<Berzerker> I think they use minefield for all the pres, no?
<ddecator> yes
<ddecator> well, alphas i think
<Berzerker> ddecator: what out-of-browser-process thing?
<ddecator> Berzerker: if you want to use FF 3.7, enter "about:config" in the address bar, then find "dom.ipc.plugins.enabled" and toggle to "false"
<ddecator> it's a feature they are adding. plugins will run in a separate process so they don't crash the browser (think Chrome), but it doesn't work on linux yet
<Berzerker> oh I'm just going to stick with 3.6.4
<ddecator> mkay
<Berzerker> I chickened out :P
<ddecator> be prepared for possible breakage though since it's PPA and is meant for testing =p
<Berzerker> yeah
<aprilhare> anyone else have problems with synaptic? it complains on start that it hasn't been started with admin privileges..
<Dr_Willis> aprilhare:  trying it now
<ddecator> aprilhare: where are you launching it from?
<aprilhare> ddecator: icon from ubuntu menu
<Dr_Willis> menu items asks for password.. and works fine here
<ddecator> aprilhare: use System > Administration > Synaptic
<aprilhare> sometimes works sometimes doesn't
<ddecator> the one in System Tools in the Applications menu doesn't launch with root privelages
<aprilhare> hmmmm the other menu may be the problem
<ddecator> it just recently showed up in applications, not sure if they're moving it there or what, but it doesn't appear to work like it should
<Dr_Willis> I would think its a bit of a bug.
<ddecator> Dr_Willis: i would too, but idk the plan for it being there so idk if that's what it's supposed to do or not, haha
<Dr_Willis> Im glad they finally ot the nvidia-settings tools set where they run as root by default now a days
<Ian_Corne> hmmmm
<Ian_Corne> during installation
<Ian_Corne> "sorry the program ubiquity closed unexpecteldy"
<Ian_Corne> well,  at the end
<Ian_Corne> The problem cannot be reported:
<Ian_Corne> You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:
<Ian_Corne> damn
<Raphi974> Ian_Corne, you performed a full upgrade before trying to upgrade to Lucid ?
<Ian_Corne> I clicked "update this installer"
<Ian_Corne> Raphi974: it's from a Beta cd
<Raphi974> Ian_Corne, ho :S
<Ian_Corne> brb :)
<Dr_Willis> wow - my leetness just went up.. I rembered how to proerly use scp to copy files from one machine to another.. and diente have to look it up.. and i got it on the first try.. no typos...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Raphi974> Dr_Willis, gg :p
<Raphi974> Dr_Willis, it's not leetness, it's geekness :)
<Dr_Willis> and i made a script to convert videos properly to play on my portable video player.
<Dr_Willis> Speaking of which. Has anyone seen a tool that takes a given video (an example for my player) and spits out the proper arguments for mencoder, or ffmpeg to  make other videos the same 'settings' as the given example video?
<aprilhare> did anyone notice that the version of acrobat reader in lucid repos is quite behind that in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> I spent about 3 hrs tryingdifferent settings on a little video to find ones that work.. but they may not be ideal :)
<ddecator> aprilhare: whats the package name?
<aprilhare> acroread
<Dr_Willis> !info acroread
<Raphi974> Dr_Willis, sorry, i'm not at your level of geekness
<ddecator> rmadison only shows it for dapper...
<Dr_Willis> Raphi974:  im convert5ing spongebob to video for the grandkids  im an old-geek
<Raphi974> Dr_Willis, still a geek ;)
<ddecator> Dr_Willis: nothing wrong with that =)
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> old geen = creek  (as in bones creaking..)
<aprilhare> i think it's acroread ;)
<ddecator> aprilhare: you sure about that? =p
<Dr_Willis> it may not be in the normal repos
<ddecator> not since dapper at least
<hemanth> is there ati HD radon drivers available for lucid? i just know solved playmount issue, but not able to load gnome, kde comes up on low graphics
<aprilhare> Dr_Willis: its in normal repos
<aprilhare> ... i think.
<ddecator> aprilhare: i can't find it in synaptic. you sure that's the package name?
<ddecator> hemanth: not sure, i have nvidia, sorry
<hemanth> ddecator, o ho ok, its looking to load flgrx
<aprilhare> ddecator: hang on
<aprilhare> yes
<aprilhare> that's it's name
<ddecator> aprilhare: are you using a ppa?
<aprilhare> 'Canonical provides critical updates for acroread until September 2011.'
<aprilhare> no
<aprilhare> not using ppa to best of knowledge
<hemanth> ATI catalyst 10.3 anyone?
<simion314> my lucid reboots at login or a few seconds after, tryed ubuntu and kubuntu. i
<simion314> is it posible to boot it with vesa? i tried xforcevesa boot option but it seam that is ignored
<fatum> OpenGL preformance is terribly slow on my Radeon HD 3200, much slower than 9.10.  Compiz runs very smooth however, so I'm not sure how that could be.
<fatum> I get very low framerates on open gl games & applications
<fatum> Open GL games worked a lot better on 9.10, compiz runs a lot better on 10.04
<fatum> So not sure how that could be.
<Dr_Willis> simion314:  ive seen a few others in here with that issue. (or was it you ?) :)
<simion314> fatum: you could try to disable KMS, KMS was disabled in 9.10
<fatum> simion314:  What is KMS?
<fatum> I can resort to google, but not sure what the acroynm is for.
<simion314> fatum: google for it, you can add nomodeset in grub at startup to test
<arand> kernel modesetting
<fatum> What's the object of KMS?
<fatum> Is there an argument I can pass off to grub on startup?
<simion314> fatum: you can find it better using google, they  use KMS to have less flicker on boot, better suspend resume speeds
<simion314> Dr_Willis: i was yesterday complaining about this, and the bug tracker is in maintainence, the strange thing is that same issue was on the live cd, but after setting noacpi,noapic and nomodeset i installed succesfully using the live cd, and the same option do not work on the actual install
<simion314> fatum: do you know how to add a boot option?
<kslen> hey gang. i'm having trouble with very slow transfers over lan on a acer emachine netbook with Atheros AR8132 wired nic.
<kslen> anyone with experience with this hardware here?
<blue102> hi I have the streaming video working with vlc
<Dr_Willis> simion314:  iwould guess kernel version differance issues.
<fatum> simion314:  Yes I do
<simion314> fatum: just try nomodeset and see how is it, if is better then disable KMS permanently or untill the bugs are fixed
<blue102> now what do have to edit in kde config file to have vlc mediaplayer to come up as default player
<simion314> blue102: i think in systemsettings is a thing called default applications
<blue102> i have a look
<Dr_Willis> blue102:  i set the defauult file assoication the menus of dolphin or konquerr i recall
<Dr_Willis> Now how to get rid of that 'open in gwenview' for allmy usb flash drives.. is what I want to know
<Dr_Willis> or at least not make it the default :)
<blue102> from console I mean
<arand> Dr_Willis: Nautilus prefs?
<simion314> Dr_Willis: and what to be the default? dolphin?
<abhifx> hi... plymouth doesnt seem to work? what could be the problem?
<blue102> which file do I have to edit  to put vlc media player to default and not totem
<simion314> blue102: in gnome? and why you want to do it from a file and not from GUU?
<blue102> no kde
<simion314> blue102: so why not systemsettings?
<blue102> cant find system settings
<fuorviatos> Hello all
<jng1> anyone know what the story with sun-java6-jre is?   I get told: Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jng1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jng1> is only available from another source
<simion314> run it with "systemsettings"
<Raphi974> jng1, you have to enable "partner" repo in Repository Management
<shinjitestroch> So I left my netbook on without power while logged in. Ran out of power then shut off. Now I'm stuck at the initramfs screen with error saying can't find sys dev etc... no such file or directory.
<jng1> tks Raphi974
<fuorviatos> I may have encountered a bug which I'd like to report. The problem is probably in "gnome-keyboard-properties", but which package is it in?
<Raphi974> jng1, you're welcome
<blue102> where do I find the system settings
<fatum> Do I press "c," then type out nouveau.modset=0 or what?
<fatum> prior to booting
<simion314> fatum: press E on the grub entry
<fatum> simion314:  What do I add though?
<fatum> To the list
<simion314> then add after "ro quiet splash add the nomodeset there
<fuorviatos> blue102: Try gnome-control-center
<blue102> do I have gnome
<abhifx> i tried to make plymouth work with nvidia drivers... it deosnt woek during startup
<blue102> ?????
<xJoshR> Err, the topic says not to upgrade yet, but what if i already did
<simion314> blue102: try run systemsettings in terminal, if is not installed i think that it will tell you what package to install
<arand> fuorviatos: "dpkg -S $(which gnome-keyboard-properties)" is a relly handy thing for those occasions
<xJoshR> My computer doesn't seem to startup anymore
<xJoshR> i had to boot from disc
<fuorviatos> How can i find out a package a given application is in?
<simion314> blue102: you can right click a video file,then properties, then click the icon near tyype  and you can set there the apps to use to open that file type, you will press move up and move down
<fuorviatos> arand: thanks
<fatum> Is the location of nomodstat significant simion314?  (As long as it's on a new line I assume, it should be fine)
<xJoshR> Is there someone who can help me?
<fatum> hmm, open gl games are still slow, but compiz is running really nice with all of the desktop effects
<shinjitestroch> Anyone know what to do about the initramfs problem?
<simion314> fatum:  no, place it at the ned and it is NOMODESET
<blue102> thank you I had heard of systemsettings packet
<shinjitestroch> What do you mean by not upgrading yet on topic? the front page or a thread?
<simion314> shinjitestroch: do you have an old kernel entry in the system?
<fatum> restarted with nomodeset, still the slow preformance on open gl games
<shinjitestroch> As in not up to date? I'm on 2.32 right now.
<fatum> Thanks for the help so far though!
<simion314> shinjitestroch: if you are on the live cd chroot on your install, and do a system update and reinstall the kernel eventualy, maybe it will regenerate the image
<simion314> fatum: could be a bug in the new drivers then
<xJoshR> I followed the instructions from http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1 to upgrade to lucid, but when i retstarted my system, it wouldn't boot up.
<simion314> xJoshR: what message error?
<xJoshR> no error messages
<shinjitestroch> Did you do a partial upgrade?
<xJoshR> just idled
<shinjitestroch> Ooooh I had that problem.
<xJoshR> is there any way to fix it?
<shinjitestroch> Did you try to duel boot it?
<xJoshR> no :\
<shinjitestroch> hmm. odd.
<arand> xJoshR: See what recovery mode gives?
<shinjitestroch> Booted from live CD
<shinjitestroch> Yeah good idea.
<xJoshR> i can't get into recovery mode, GRUB doesn't even load :\
<xJoshR> it gets to a screen where as if grub was trying to load, but it stopped
<xJoshR> i can type in the window
<simion314> xJoshR: read about chroot command ,or better how to recover grub2 on the wiki
<xJoshR> but nothing else
<shinjitestroch> Press Esc when compy first starts. hit for hdd if it even shows up.
<xJoshR> i tried that too
<arand> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xJoshR> it booted to the same screen
<simion314> xJoshR: you use the live CD and reinstall the GRUB
<arand> Do a grub-install according to instructions above
<xJoshR> and how do i do that
<xJoshR> cause i'm on live cd right now
<xJoshR> ok
<shinjitestroch> No idea.
<shinjitestroch> All I can suggest is a clean slate reinstall.
<simion314> xJoshR: from the live CD, read the instructions there
<xJoshR> i can't afford to lose my files though shinjitestroch. that's the issue, i have a project due monday that i need...
<shinjitestroch> Oh I seee I see.
<shinjitestroch> hmm idea upload files to the ubuntu 1 cloud
<simion314> xJoshR: you can fix the grub problem by pasteing 5 lines in terminal
<arand> xJoshR: Mount the ubuntu fillesystem.
<shinjitestroch> Did that.
<yofel> xJoshR: look at the wiki page how to resque grub2, and if you reinstall you don't need to format, the installer will remove any conflicting files from the previous install before installing
<xJoshR> ok so, arand, restoring grub should resolve my issue is what you're saying?
<arand> xJoshR: Indeed.
<shinjitestroch> Sounds right to me.
<xJoshR> ok
<arand> xJoshR: It is likely to at least...
<xJoshR> i'll try it out
<xJoshR> if not i'll probably fail m chemistry class
<shinjitestroch> Although grub doesn't seem to believe where my lucid partition is. Always back up mon cd usb you name it.
<arand> xJoshR: Otherwise, mount the ubuntu install and get the files off it and store them somewhere safer.
<simion314> xJoshR: reinstalling grub will ake grub appear, if you have other problems you can come back and try to fix them, it would be a nice idea to learn more about chroot, chroot is  powerfull, you can fix a lot of things with it
<xJoshR> i have one or two more questions
<shinjitestroch> Before you poof back into live cd boot hell?
<simion314> xJoshR: and you should always have a stable distro installed , if you pla with unstable sooftware
<xJoshR> "If you have /boot on a separate partition" it mentions that in the guide, if i don't know if it's on a seperate partition, do i leave that alone?
<yofel> xJoshR: if you don't know it's propably not seperate as it's not seperate by default
<xJoshR> ok
<arand> xJoshR: If you don't know, you generally don't have, as a rule of thumb.
<xJoshR> that
<xJoshR> that's what i was making sure of*
 * arand is off to get me some new kernels
<shinjitestroch> If your entire hard drive was formatted in the first place to be changed to ext 4 then your partition number should be /dev/sda or sda1 or hd0 I think.
<shinjitestroch> I can never remember.
<xJoshR> my linux partition is sda3
<yofel> shinjitestroch: (hd0,1) is grub numbering (that would be sda/hda1 for grub2 and sda/hda2 for grub1)
<shinjitestroch> ooh.
<xJoshR> uhh
<xJoshR> Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system
<xJoshR> what exactly am i changing
<shinjitestroch> I always thought the first operating system installed would be sda1
<xJoshR> it doesn't say what to change
<yofel> xJoshR: did you edit anything there? if not, skip that
<xJoshR> ok
<soc> has the behavior of the rhythmbox status icon changed?
<yofel> shinjitestroch: well yes, usually you have windows or / or at least /boot on sda1
<soc> it feels really strange, right click and middle click don't do anything, and left click opens a context menu ...
<yofel> soc: from karmic? I have heared that it has changed as it's integrated in the indicator applet now
<shinjitestroch> Aye ok. this is noobish of me but seeing as how I've always used forums for info and communication. How does one do that spiffy reply to name command?
<soc> yes, running the latest lucid
<xJoshR> O.O
<xJoshR> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<xJoshR> df: Warning: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
<xJoshR> df: Warning: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
<xJoshR> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<soc> i wonder why it behaves so completely non-standard
<yofel> xJoshR: you did bind-mount /dev, did you?
<xJoshR> yes
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> xJoshR: did you have grub-legacy or grub2 installed?
<gellmar> hello! still having problems with sound...
<gellmar> alsa is installed and configured properly
<gellmar> but no sound at all
<shinjitestroch> No idea, never really got sound. Took forever to configure properly on my first EEE
<xJoshR> i had typed that previously
<xJoshR> and got
<gellmar> and in /var/log/messages only input is described]
<xJoshR> /proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory /proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory /proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory Installation finished. No error reported.
<shinjitestroch> Be happy you are able to get into your system though. Being stuck at Initramfs sucks.
<yofel> xJoshR: er.. did you mount proc?
<xJoshR> i got about 50+ /proc/devices: fopen failed
<xJoshR> it didn't say to in the guide
<shinjitestroch> Yikes that does not sound good bug report?
<yofel> xJoshR: 'mount -t proc proc /proc'
<gellmar> guys, is here an Ubuntu Audio Development Team IRC channel?
<gellmar> looks like I need some devs
<gellmar> to check my issue...
<shinjitestroch> I think the devs could be asleep.
<yofel> gellmar: why are you using alsa directly, pulse not working?
<gellmar> pulse not working too
<shinjitestroch> or out to lunch.
<gellmar> looks like kernel driver is not working properly
<gellmar> alsa, OSS - still no
<xJoshR> ok i'm going to try it now
<xJoshR> wish me luck
<yofel> gellmar: hm, you could file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug audio' or search for a dev, crimsun is in this channel, but might not be online right now
<xJoshR> i'll be back if it doesn't work
<nowth> Hello. Anyone know how I could get a higher resolution console (tty) back in Lucid? My old vga=773 kernel option only results in my monitor going "out of range" or displaying pixel garbage
<shinjitestroch> Well since josh is out for the moment anyone want to tell me what I can do about initramfs?
<gellmar> yofel: I wonder if I should upgrade to 2.6.33 or downgrade to 2.6.32
<shinjitestroch> We can alternate on boots ^__^
<fatum> just not sure how open gl games could run slow, but compiz runs very fast and smooth.  Maybe different versions?
<yofel> gellmar: there are newer alsa driver available in the audio ppa 'ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev' [use with caution]
<gellmar> 2.6.32 worked perfectly on karmic
<gellmar> and 2.6.32-17+ does not
<gellmar> I have already set up backports
<gellmar> for 18
<yofel> gellmar: you should talk to the devs I think, this should work for lucid, if you just use some upstream kernel it will stay broken for others with the same setup
<gellmar> yofel: that's why I am here :)
<gellmar> so I remove packports
<gellmar> *backports
<gellmar> and try out ppa
<gellmar> if not, let's check everything out with crimsun
<yofel> gellmar: if you have the time to stay in this channel ping him, he'll answer you once he's online
<gellmar> crimsun:ping ping ping
<gellmar> yofel: I have time... plenty of :)
<shinjitestroch> Anyone at all all 316 users? I have no idea what to do about initramfs can't load lucid can't get to login screen and the live cd rescue I don't get on how to use it.
<abracadabraa> does anyone have a clue how long there will be before the beta is closed and the finished software is realeased?
<shinjitestroch> April 30th last I heard.
<shinjitestroch> Well it says so on the site any way.
<abracadabraa> shinjitestroch are you using the beta now?
<shinjitestroch> si si.
<yofel> !shedule | abracadabraa
<yofel> !schedule | abracadabraa
<ubottu> abracadabraa: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<abracadabraa> is it stable? don't know if I can wait for 30th :P
<gellmar> abracadabraaL it isn't
<yofel> shinjitestroch: hm... did you try booting an older kernel?
<gellmar> having some troubles with xserver, printing, audio
<shinjitestroch> Yup and gone into recovery mode.
<abracadabraa> gellmar ok then I guess it's better for me to wait since I am no linux guru
<abracadabraa> was using it a long time ago and want to try the new version out
<abracadabraa> sick of windows and to poor to buy a mac :P
<gellmar> ok... rebooting now...
<shinjitestroch> Also tried editing the command line so it would be root=/dev/sda5 ro. No luck there.
<shinjitestroch> sda5 obviously my mount point for lucid.
<yofel> abracadabraa: you could try installing lucid in a virtual machine in windows and try it out while it's not yet stable
<shinjitestroch> I hear ya abra. I'm soooo poor. XP ain't too bad for DoTA and as something to use when linux decides to sit on a spike then bleed anally profusely for a few days.
<shinjitestroch> Try VB if your compy can handle it.
<solexious> Hia, how can I find out if the next version of ubuntu will have mdadm 3.1?
<shinjitestroch> Release notes? Forums, package manager etc.. I really don't know --__--.
<yofel> solexious: packages.ubuntu.com has the lucid packages and version info, but 3.1 seems to have missed the feature freeze
<yofel> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu15 (lucid), package size 231 kB, installed size 660 kB
<shinjitestroch> lkj;lkj;ljlkj test
<abracadabraa> yofel that is a good option, yes. But my computer isn't that powerful to fully test it. It's just a sony vaio laptop 2.26ghz dual and 4gb ram. The main reason I left ubuntu was the poor ability to watch video. I tried tons of players and settings and I have a HD radeeon gcard with 256mb so wasn't that. Probaly was the ATI driver, tested some different without a perfect result. When I used gnome-mplayer I could see the movies in good fp
<aprilhare> yes shinjitestroch your keyboard apparently works
<abracadabraa> so I hope they have fixed these issues and I will give it a try again
<shinjitestroch> I'm trying to do that reply thing I still can't figure that out. example name:name: helpful message
<shinjitestroch> Uh Abra how long ago did you leave ubuntu?
<yofel> abracadabraa: well, I don't own an ATI card, but we have quite good open source driver now (no power management for ati cards though have I heard), so it *might* be better, burn yourself a live disk and test it ;)
<shinjitestroch> Also Virtual box will be fine on your computer.
<abracadabraa> I don't remmber completly but a couple of release ago
<shinjitestroch> I wish I had a big processor like yours ghz hah more like 900mhz.
<shinjitestroch> As in years or kernal updates?
<abracadabraa> but after what I read linux works better with nvidia cards, right?
<shinjitestroch> kinda.
<toffee> yes
<shinjitestroch> Still issues a lot of people are having on the forums.
<toffee> ati don't support their old cards
<toffee> such as my mach64
<yofel> abracadabraa: more or less, the ati open source driver is supposed to be good, but the official nvidia driver works better than fglrx (from the complaints I see in this channel)
<toffee> nvidia = no headache in linux/bsd
<shinjitestroch> ut2k4 and 2k3 there was support there lol!
<yofel> toffee: not quite, suspend with nvidia is still a gamble for me
<shinjitestroch> Yeah suspension thats one of the big issues right now with all the cards now that I think about it.
<yofel> it works just fine with the intel card in my eeePC
<shinjitestroch> Which model yofel?
<abracadabraa> can't say it was bad. Was just when I was going to watch 720p videos it didn't make it all the way
<toffee> it's gma, not a card
<yofel> 1000H
<shinjitestroch> son of a bitch
<yofel> 945GME
<toffee> i rate s3 gma
<shinjitestroch> 1000 HD here.
<yofel> !language | shinjitestroch
<ubottu> shinjitestroch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shinjitestroch> doh!
<yofel> the gma500 is a mess
<shinjitestroch> So first generation EEE of the 1000s?
<toffee> a all-via world is awesome, no intel,amd,nvidia and ati
<abracadabraa> I am thinking about buying a new computer in the near future. which other stuff do I need to think on? Like the support for cpu's, is intel better supported then amd and such?
<yofel> shinjitestroch: not sure, I don't know the full series, but it was one of the first ones
<shinjitestroch> HA HD and HE were the first ones.
<shinjitestroch> Then it went to 1202 or something like that.
<yofel> abracadabraa: from what I've heard look that you get an intel and not a nforce chipet on your mainboard, and from the graphics card I can't say, I think intel or nvidia would be best right now (but as I said, I have no ati to test)
<yofel> *chipset
<shinjitestroch> Any way I'm using the 1000 and surprised yours works just fine.. Nvidia or Radeon.
<shinjitestroch> That's your best bet really.
<abracadabraa> yofel thanks
<sweet> Hi, I'm having a problem with my HDA-Intel intgerated sound card on my laptop (codec: Realtek ALC275, Intel G45 DEVIBX). My integrated mic doesn't work nor my line in. I'm using the latest linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-19-generic
<shinjitestroch> abra Nvidia or Radeon will work. Sounds like gellmas problem to me.
<sweet> (my laptop is a Sony VPCS11X9E core i3)
<abracadabraa> shinjitestroch ok thanks
<shinjitestroch> I'm gonna guess I'm screwed on my boot and will need another reinstall?
<costre> -*ecked the sound preferences and chose the correct hardware settings?
<costre> sweet, Have you checked the sound preferences and chose the correct hardware settings?
<yofel> shinjitestroch: I'm not sure about that, but at least I don't think that I can help you anymore
<shinjitestroch> oky doke.
<xJoshR> So, it didn't work...
<sweet> costre: off course, I only have one device for input and output: 'Internal Audio Analog Stereo'
<soc> does anyone know where the source code of the rhythmbox indicator plugin is?
<yofel> xJoshR: ok... what exactly *do* you get? can you access the grub menu with shift?
<soc> coulnd't find it on gnome, couldn't find it on launchpad ...
<xJoshR> no
<xJoshR> when i boot, not from liveCD, but just regular boot
<xJoshR> it shows my dell logo
<xJoshR> then a blank screen with a flashing bar at the top like i can type
<xJoshR> which i can type
<xJoshR> but nothing happens
<xJoshR> it just idles there
<xJoshR> my laptop hums as if it's doing something, but nothing ever happens
<yofel> xJoshR: have you tried to get to the grub menu by holding shift pressed? by default you see nothing of grub and it just boots the first option
<xJoshR> normally i see GRUB... when it boots at the top for a split second
<xJoshR> but that never appears
<xJoshR> i haven't tried holding shift
<xJoshR> i can try it
<costre> sweet, Have you checked threads like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810 I had trouble getting my laptops rather advanced sound system to work, but this guide got me through it
<yofel> in the past you indeed see grub for a moment,  but we're trying to get grub to be invisible by default
<costre> It can be a hassle to get all the small variables just right, but it's possible
<xJoshR> Just sucks having to keep going into liveCD, cause this is taking aged
<xJoshR> ages*
<xJoshR> anyways, yofel. if i do get grub to appear by holding shift, what do i do?
<yofel> xJoshR: ok... try to press 'e' to edit your kernel line and replace 'quiet splash' with '--verbose' at the end of the line that starts with kernel...
<xJoshR> ok
<yofel> xJoshR: or maybe just remove quiet splash first and see what you get
<gellmar> got one more trouble
<gellmar> swapon: read swap header failed
<gellmar> invalid argument
<gellmar> mountall: swap mount failed
<yofel> gellmar: on your swap partition or file? did you do anything to the swap config?
<gellmar> on my swap partition /dev/sdb3
<gellmar> nothing
<yofel> gellmar: swapon -s doesn't show it as mounted?
<gellmar> not mounted
<yofel> hm...
<xJoshR> i'm gonna copy my music files from /dev/sda3 to some of my flash drives incase i do need a fresh install cause this is insane..
<yofel> gellmar: maybe try to format it again?
<gellmar> I will try doing it...
<xJoshR> i don't see any reason why it did this when trying to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10
<yofel> gellmar: and make sure you didn't use it anywhere else
<gellmar> yofel: where else?
<gellmar> where can it be used?
<gellmar> just did not understand your last reply
<yofel> gellmar: no idea, but swap partitions shouldn't change their format by themselves, sure you didn't format it as something else at some point? or was the the partition that was created by the installer?
<costre> xJoshR, Upgrading should not be the first choice :) Slating and installing is preferrable
<yofel> s/the the/that the/
<gellmar> it was the partition made by ubuntu mimal cd
<gellmar> *minimal
<xJoshR> costre i'll always be wary now when that update manager pops up. i don't think i'm ever going to click yes...
<yofel> costre: it shouldn't work any worse
<shinjitestroch> sudo apt-get update man
<yofel> but upgrading sometime during development isn't that good of a idea
<Sweet> Hi, I'm having a problem with my integrated sound card HDA-intel which uses codecs Realtek ALC275 Intel G45 DEVIBX.
<gellmar> Sweet: no sound?
<gellmar> same here
<Sweet> My integrated microphone and my line in don't work
<costre> sweet, Have you checked threads like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810 I had trouble getting my laptops rather advanced sound system to work, but this guide got me through it
<costre> sweet It can be a hassle to get all the small variables just right, but it's possible
<shinjitestroch> I don't trust the update manager either, it is too M$ ish. I feel like it leaves stuff out a lot.
<killown> man ubuntu lucid has bugs a lot
<killown> virtualbox is impossible to install
<killown> emacs not working
<Sweet> costre: did you just run the script? or is it getting much more complicated than that?
<jng1> re sound... upgraded my sister's machine.. all working fine when down there.. now i've left the mic level is very, very low -- settings from alsamixer look fine.. very strange
<xJoshR> yofel, would it be possible to revert my current build back to 9.10 from the disc while preserving the files on that partition?
<jng1> it seems the hardware levels got set very low when she suspended
<killown> do not upgrade to lucid people
<shinjitestroch> Wow it is late sorry for the intrusion and possible rudeness have  good night everyone.
<killown> it's a lot unstable
<shinjitestroch> weel killown it is calledd beta for a reason.
<killown> oooh not it had be named alpha
<killown> beta works better
<xJoshR> it's beta 1
<killown> seems alpha1
<xJoshR> beta 2 is released on the 8th
<costre> Sweet, I can post my way of getting my system to work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6180207#post6180207
<shinjitestroch> I'm just saying using package manager to upgrade bad idea and lucid is unstable will be for awhile. I expect tis part of of the whole testing experience.
<shinjitestroch> good night all.
<Sweet> costre: hmm seems you had a problem zith your sound... sound is zorking fine for me it's only the mic that's not willing to zork
<Sweet> work*
<xJoshR> yofel: i'm going to try your suggestion. if it doesn't work. i'll just put on a clean install of 9.10 i guess.
<costre> Sweet, Well, it depends ... If I changed the "model=acer-aspire" to "model=aspire" or something, it would change the properties. I could get two inputs, no surround, different things
<xJoshR> wish me luck..
<costre> Sweet, But it was some time ago, so the details are fuzzy
<Sweet> costre: ok thanks for the intel ;-)
<killown> please developers!! fix virtualbox-ose-dkms package
<brontosaurusrex> any1 with decent panels setup care to share a snap? this is where i got so far http://imagebin.ca/view/kvlXxtZ.html
<jng1> Super-m gives focus to the envelope thingy... then i lose the keyboard for ages -- anyone know where that key binding is set
<Dr_Willis> gnome shortcuts.. or in compiz settings perhaps
<Dr_Willis> super-m here inverts my screen :)
<jng1> i'd looked in both those -- no dice.   it is klling me as i had it bound in compiz to minimize windows -- now it gives focus to the envelope and i haven't figured out what brings it back
<jng1> very strange
<jng1> end up with focus stuck in the panel
<Dr_Willis> ive had a lot of odd issues if i update and gnome stuff gets updated.. while its in use.
<Dr_Willis> i log out to console and do updates/upgrades now
<LinuxGuy2009> I need to file a bug report about the netbook-remix session. Not sure which package to file against. The (+) signs get stuck thats what I am reporting.Someone know the package I should file that under?
<LinuxGuy2009> Should I just file it for ubuntu-netbook-remix metapackage and let them sort it?
<lifeofguenter> are there any plans for xubuntu/xfce?
<vega> plans?
<vega> ask in #xubuntu or #xubuntu-devel ...
<lifeofguenter> :P
<Dr_Willis> plans to take over teh world?
<penguin42> not today
<Dr_Willis> PinkyAndTheBrainBuntu
<gellmar> how do I change default runlevel to boot into?
<Dr_Willis> short answer.. you dont
<gellmar> etc/inittab does not exist
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu dosent really use runlevels.. it uses Upstart
<Dr_Willis> so what are you trying to do exactly
<gellmar> just to separate X logons on r5
<gellmar> and console on r3
<gellmar> and to make two entries in grub
<Dr_Willis> clarify what you mean. You  have an issue with X being on r7/8 z
<gellmar> by default, Ubuntu loads to runlevel 3
<gellmar> emulated one I mean
<Dr_Willis> actually its not runlevel 3.
<gellmar> and login manager starts
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu dosent work like the other disrtos have in the past
<Dr_Willis> runlevel 2 does not go to 'single user mode'  and 3 is not 'gui mode'
<Daviey> gellmar: you can create an old school /etc/inittab, and it should be picked up
<Dr_Willis> gdm starts because its a service defined to start at  the proper runlevels.
<gellmar> yes, in etc/rc*.d
<Dr_Willis> You can disable gdm if you want to.
<Daviey> or change the grub kernel line
<Dr_Willis> technically rc2 is the only real runlevel ubuntu uses  to do work in.  theres theother special ones also
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Daviey> gellmar: or change the ENV in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<Draglor> technically ubuntu has no runlevel 2 ;)
<digim0nk> is there a GUI to switch the window button placement and arrangement in 10.04 beta
<Dr_Willis> im suprised they havent moved everything to /etc/init in this release
<Dr_Willis> digim0nk:  theres several such tools.
<Raphi974> digim0nk, you have to use gconf-editor
<Dr_Willis> digim0nk:  and supposubly its to be a 'theme' setting soon.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-tweak lets you change them,   and a few other tools out also. (not in the repos)
<LucidLynx> list
<Draglor> Dr_Willis: This will take a very long time .. there are many third party apps which don't use upstart ...
<digim0nk> Dr_Willis, i hope its possible to change it in the theme settings itself
<Draglor> maybe it'll get better as suse and fedora use upstart as well .. but it'll still take time
<digim0nk> thanks
<digim0nk> Dr_Willis, is this the final button placement or just an experiment for the beta
<gellmar> so,,, if I change a grub line, which files are read to emulate that levels?
<Dr_Willis> digim0nk:  from what ive read - its soon to be part of the actual theme.. radience themes get them on the left.. others stay on the right
<digim0nk> k .. thanks
<Daviey> gellmar: /proc/cmdline
<Dr_Willis> Mwbuttons (Metacity Window Buttons) is very easy to use yet complete GUI for customizing the Metacity window button order.
<vega> gnome still really "being uploaded"? (topic)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/mwbuttons-complete-gui-for-customizing.html
<gellmar> Daviey: thanks
<Dr_Willis> vega:  no idea. Ive updated proberly 9 times now :) over the last few days and not seen any issues
<digim0nk> Dr_Willis, yeah i saw that .. maybe they could include it by default
<Daviey> gellmar: that isn't a "real" file.
<red> how do I get audio to output via hdmi?
<Dr_Willis> digim0nk:  ubuntu tweak, and  a few other tools also incude the same feature
<red> cant figure it out for the life of me
<gellmar> Daviey: I see
<gellmar> however I changed default runlevel in  /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<digim0nk> Dr_Willis, i do a lot of installs for non-computer people so i keep the install as close to default as i can
<vega> red: what graphics card and does it have spdif in header?
<Dr_Willis> digim0nk:  yep  - i can see a lot of 'why is it this way...' if someone installed it for a company
<Dr_Willis> The UbuntuOne client was updated yesterday in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and it can now sync your Firefox bookmarks:
<Dr_Willis> a new feautre that i can actually use! :)
<digim0nk> yeah .. thats a really good feature
<Dr_Willis> id rather see delicious support. :) thats what i use now a days
<LucidLynx> u can use chrome in ubuntu for a while with the same feature?
<red> vega: got it to work after a bit meddling
<red> but something is odd in my new telly, teh sound goes to the TV with hdmi alright, but not from tv to home theatre (scart)
<red> thats not ubuntu related tho so nvm :)
<aprilhare> red: hmmm
<xJoshR> yofel, you still around?
<aprilhare> red: depends on whether you're using it as a monitor for ubuntu :)
<red> i am using it as a monitor for ubuntu yeah :)
<red> but the telly not sending audio to home theathre (after getting it via hdmi) shouldnt be due ubuntu yes?
<red> my old telly did it without fiddlign at all
<red> ofc I can hook the home theatre to ubuntu with RCA but then its just left+right and I'd miss out the advantage of having 5.1 cabable home theatre
<vega> sending output _from_ the tv sounds quite exotic ..
<vega> hdmi passthrough yes, but via scart, never heard
<red> well I had an older system up until few weeks ago
<red> sony home theatre + samsung 32" lcd telly
<red> had a hdmi cord going to the tv
<red> and tv hooked up to home theatre -> image & audio without much troubles
<red> now the same with a lg home theatre and a 50" plasma, and the audio from usual tv shows (and left side RCA inputs) gets directed to the home theatre as should
<red> with the exception of hdmi signal playing back thru the televisions own speakers
<red> I could always connect the home theatre with hdmi aswell I guess
<red> but from what point to what :P
<Dr_Willis> ls
<Dr_Willis> :)
<red> i dont have a soundcard with hdmi output, and if the video card is hooked up to the telly, I dont see any hdmi outputs in the television either
<red> and the home theatre only has a RCA and SCART input, and a HDMI output
<aprilhare> i want a simple hdmi switch. these things can be hard to find.
<vega> so, hdmi -> home theatre -> hdmi -> tv
<vega> (this is getting sorta offtopic..)
<red> sorta :)
<red> no hdmi _in_ in the home theatre
<red> guess ill contact LG and ask how they have thought it should be connected
<red> they are both same era devices and feels odd to lose features with a newer and more expensive device =)
<vistakiller> hi
<vistakiller> in boot screen i have a cifs vfs error
<vistakiller> in fstab i have a samba line for my internal network
<xJoshR> Anyone have any idea why my live CD would work then when i reboot and try and load live cd again it won't
<xJoshR> it hasn't been working for the past 3 hours
<penguin42> xJoshR: Dirty CD?
<xJoshR> it's clean
<penguin42> how does it fail?
<xJoshR> it shows the splash screen, but then nothing
<xJoshR> i changed quiet splash to --verbose
<xJoshR> and it just kept repeating the same bunch of lines over again
<xJoshR> however
<penguin42> and did you change *anything* with the hardware - even plugging a USB key in ?
<xJoshR> no i didn't
<penguin42> what's the hardware?
<xJoshR> define hardware
<penguin42> what's the system, what graphics card, is it a laptop etc
<xJoshR> laptop
<xJoshR> running ubuntu
<xJoshR> nividia graphics card
<xJoshR> nvidia*
<xJoshR> my laptop won't even boot into the main OS
<penguin42> hmm curious
<xJoshR> i have a windows recovery partition i was wanting to revert back to it
<xJoshR> but i don't know how since i can't get on my main os
<penguin42> have you turned it off, taken out the battery and tried again?
<penguin42> i.e. just completely switch it off
<xJoshR> no, because the battery shouldn't be the issue
<xJoshR> the reason it doesn't boot into the main os
<penguin42> anyway, I'm going out - good luck
<xJoshR> is because i tried updrading from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<ARishi> I installed chrome on ubuntu 10.04 and the bookmarks in the bookmark bar appear cropped height wise (the top and bottom is chipped off). I tried reinstalling the themes, removing the themes, reinstalling chrome itself but no change. I didn't get a fix at the chrome help forums. Is this caused because of something outside the browser?
<ARishi> And if I completely want to remove the bookmarks after reinstalling and remove the preferences of google chrome what should I do?
<ARishi> after uninstalling*
<Dr_Willis> reinstalling is windows thinking :) its installed system wide.. removeing the app did NOT remove the users configs.
<Dr_Willis> the users settings are somewhere in their home dir.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ARishi> Dr_Willis, I removed the package from synaptic and used Ubuntu tweak to clean up the config
<Cameron> i'm having issues with lucid booting, it keeps hanging when booting.  the only way I can get it to boot is add a boot option  "break=premount" then once the busybox shell starts, I type 'exit' and the boot proceeds as normal.
<gellmar> yofel: do you know anybody other than crimsun who can help me with sound?
<gellmar> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gellmar> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<yofel> gellmar: not really, crimsun is the only one from the audio team that I know
<yofel> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gellmar> yofel: what is the command to list ubottu's commands?
<yofel> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vistakiller> songbird drops linux support :(
<gellmar> yofel: very weird thing
<yofel> heh
<gellmar> gellmar@HOME:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<gellmar> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<gellmar> 03:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device
<gellmar> so primary device is NVidia
<gellmar> and now lsmod
<gellmar> gellmar@HOME:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<gellmar> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<gellmar> 03:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device
<gellmar> *not copied
<gellmar> gellmar@HOME:~$ lsmod
<gellmar> Module                  Size  Used by
<gellmar> snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     2927  1
<gellmar> snd_hda_codec_realtek   319558  1
<gellmar> fbcon                  39270  71
<gellmar> tileblit                2487  1 fbcon
<gellmar> font                    8053  1 fbcon
<gellmar> bitblit                 5811  1 fbcon
<gellmar> softcursor              1565  1 bitblit
<gellmar> vga16fb                12757  0
<gellmar> vgastate                9857  1 vga16fb
<gellmar> snd_hda_intel          25626  0
<gellmar> snd_seq_dummy           1910  0
<gellmar> snd_hda_codec         103843  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<gellmar> snd_seq_oss            34818  0
<gellmar> snd_hwdep               7002  1 snd_hda_codec
<gellmar> radeon                738855  2
<gellmar> snd_seq_midi            6149  0
<gellmar> snd_pcm_oss            47321  0
<gellmar> ttm                    60815  1 radeon
<gellmar> snd_rawmidi            23795  1 snd_seq_midi
<gellmar> snd_mixer_oss          15862  1 snd_pcm_oss
<gellmar> snd_seq_midi_event      7171  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<gellmar> edac_core              45423  0
<gellmar> i2c_nforce2             6099  0
<gellmar> drm_kms_helper         30710  1 radeon
<gellmar> snd_seq                61264  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<gellmar> snd_pcm                95335  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<gellmar> drm                   198962  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<gellmar> i2c_algo_bit            6024  1 radeon
<gellmar> snd_seq_device          6978  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<gellmar> snd_timer              23657  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm
<gellmar> ppdev                   6375  0
<gellmar> edac_mce_amd            9182  0
<gellmar> k8temp                  3912  0
<gellmar> lp                      9336  0
<gellmar> parport_pc             30118  1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 9336 in util-linux "2nd cd/dvd automount broken 2 ways" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/9336
<gellmar> snd                    77690  16 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_dummy,snd_hda_codec,snd_seq_oss,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_midi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer
<gellmar> soundcore               8052  1 snd
<gellmar> snd_page_alloc          8788  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<gellmar> parport                37160  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc
<gellmar> ohci1394               30548  0
<gellmar> usbhid                 40988  0
<gellmar> hid                    83280  1 usbhid
<gellmar> ieee1394               94798  1 ohci1394
<gellmar> forcedeth              55988  0
<gellmar> sata_nv                23778  1
<gellmar> pata_amd               11962  1
<gellmar> snd_hda_intel
<gellmar> so we have an intel kmode driver on NVidia device
<gellmar> and I don't know why
<yofel> !paste | gellmar
<ubottu> gellmar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gellmar> yofel: !excuseme
<gellmar> :)
<yofel> np, just don't do it again ;)
<gellmar> forgot...
<gellmar> what about pastrebin'ing?
<gellmar> *pastebin
<yofel> isn't that what ubottu said?
<gellmar> not
<gellmar> pastebin.xx
<yofel> ok, it didn't use the word pastebin
<yofel> gellmar: use what you want, we just suggest paste.ubuntu.com
<gellmar> well
<gellmar> so no reaction on backports and so on...
<gellmar> and a bug with swap
<gellmar> reformatting of swap and mkswap helped nothing
<yofel> hm
<gellmar> looks like it's time to file a buggg
<yofel> gellmar: don't forget to use ubuntu-bug to file bugs ;)
<gellmar> yofel: sent
<gellmar> a bug
<yofel> which one?
<gellmar> about swap
<gellmar> audio is keeping
<gellmar> but I don't know if I should send the audio bug as kernel or alsa?
<yofel> gellmar: use 'ubuntu-bug audio' and do what apport tells you
<gellmar> and if I don't use Pulse?
<gellmar> audio works only for pulse users
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> file it against alsa-base I think
<gellmar> I prefer alsa-oss for some hardware reasons
<gellmar> okay
<xJoshR> yofel, you're alive.
<twiztid> hey peguins
<yofel> xJoshR: was gone for a while
<xJoshR> sorry, it's i'm getting really frustrated
<xJoshR> live CD won't boot anymore for whatever reason
<xJoshR> and neither will my os
<twiztid> any1 got a min to help explain how to conjure up the LucidLunx grub installer on command?
<xJoshR> i am wanting to use the windows recovery partition i have on my laptop
<xJoshR> but i can't even get to it now
<aboSamoor_> my desktop is not responsive when I run compiz, is this known for intel GM965 cards ?
<freevryheid> anyone else having problems with sudo apt-get install subversion
<yofel> freevryheid: can you pastebin the error you get? I already have it installed here
<yofel> twiztid: what are  you trying to do?
<yofel> xJoshR: where does it hang?
<xJoshR> after the ubuntu logo
<yofel> xJoshR: does something happen if you press esc?
<xJoshR> no
<yofel> xJoshR: what's your graphics card?
<twiztid> force the included grub installer to re-install, as i selected the wrong partition...
<xJoshR> nvidia
<yofel> xJoshR: tried adding nomodeset to the kernel boot line? not sure if that works for nouveau though
<yofel> xJoshR: or at least tried to remove quiet splash?
<xJoshR> i managed to remove quiet splash when bootom from disk
<freevryheid> Here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408588/
<xJoshR> i don't recall what it said exactly
<xJoshR> but it was the same chunk of lines being repeated
<xJoshR> it was an I/O Error of somesort
<yofel> fvs: maybe clean the downloaded file and try again?
<yofel> xJoshR: o.O, and did you try it for your instelled os?
<xJoshR> i can't try it for my installed os
<fvs> yofel: how'd I do that
<twiztid> during the beta upgrade, i selected the wrong partition and upon reboot i got the 'grub rescue>' prompt; inserted the livecd, mounted and reinstalled/updated grub2 and rebooted
<xJoshR> it's not allowing me to get to that screen
<yofel> xJoshR: you can't get to the grub screen if you hold shift pressed?
<xJoshR> no
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> fvs: try to clean the cache with apt-get clean
<twiztid> ...now 20 sec cursor hang AFTER boot selection from grub, AND compiz effects deathly slow (probly my ati)
<yofel> xJoshR: I'm clueless then, maybe try to install karmc and upgrade if you can?
<xJoshR> i can't.. the boot cd won't even load the install ubuntu option
<xJoshR> it ends up hanging
<xJoshR> same as if i choose run ubuntu without any changes to your computer
<billy2007> hey peeps what the big fuss on lucid then what new features will it boast
<twiztid> xJoshR: worse comes to worse, take out the CMOS battery and then try to access bios to instruct boot off cd?
<yofel> billy2007: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview
<xJoshR> hopefully my sister has a vista cd so i can restore
<fvs> still a no go - can someone try installing subversion, maybe it's my repo
<xJoshR> if not i'm going to go buy win7
<xJoshR> cause this is retarded
<yofel> fvs: could be a broken file on the server then
<billy2007> WINDOWS IS RETARTED
<billy2007> why pay for it
<yofel> billy2007: it usually works
<gellmar> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408591/
<xJoshR> because i never had any errors like i'm having now with windows.
<monkey_dust> i have two pc's, one laptop, one desktop, both have openssh-server + client installed -- i can ssh from the laptop to the desktop, but not the other way -- hints & tips pls?
<billy2007> yofel, sorry was replying to xJoshR
<fvs> install using: sudo apt-get install subversion and then remove it: sudo apt-get remove subversion if you want
<twiztid> yofel: any suggestions on gettin the ubuntu10.04 grub installer back up again?
<gellmar> twiztid: there are
<gellmar> ways to get it manually
<gellmar> to work
<yofel> twiztid: didn't you say you already reinstalled it? the only way I know is boot a live disk, chroot and then reinstall grub
<twiztid> thats wat i need, i get the grub rescue at boot
<gellmar> yofel: if working with legacy grub niot
<xJoshR> i tried that and this happened to me
<gellmar> *not
<twiztid> yofel: ubuntu beta upgrade still uses same ol grub2?
<billy2007> wwhen i download lucid when it becomes stable will i be able to upgrade without burning a live cd
<gellmar> you can manually copy all contents for /usr/lib/grub/{arch} to /boot/grub for a legacy grub
<yofel> twiztid: grub2 is new, and I don't know what happens to grub-legacy on upgrade
<xJoshR> is there not a way to specify which partition to use to boot with fromthe setup menu when you startup your comp?
<fvs> yofel: does this warrant a bug report?
<gellmar> and if the grub MBR is set you will get working grub
<yofel> fvs: give me a moment
<inveratulo> hi all -- aptitude is still showing 170 packages to be updated, but i have already done the updates... what gives/
<yofel> inveratulo: could be held back due to a package conflict
<twiztid> noted... thx, so its jus a new grub gui?
<yofel> twiztid: not really, they pretty much rewrote everything it seems, looks much more complex now
<fvs> invertatulo: new install?
<monkey_dust> hi all -- i have two pc's, one laptop (Ubuntu), one desktop (Debian), both have openssh-server + client installed and both have a static IP address within the same range -- i can ssh from the laptop to the desktop, but not the other way -- hints & tips pls?
<yofel> monkey_dust: which sounds rather odd... at least everything works fine here, iptables blocking something maybe?
<fvs> monkey_dust: tried ssh user@ip (i.e. provide ip address instead of server name)
<twiztid> thats wat i had assumed cause its completely diff. but in the long run i didnt 'downgrade' the grub by livecd. if so, what pkgs or sources would have the updated grub?
<yofel> monkey_dust: or does nmap show the used ssh port as open?
<monkey_dust> fvs, i use the respective ip addresses
<inveratulo> fvs: yes new install... i hda to ctrl-c the first aptitude run because I wanted to run it in a screen (while I was away)
<monkey_dust> yofel, i'l try nmap
<yofel> fvs: installing subversion from my mirror works fine, broken server I guess
<fvs> monkey_dust: ok - tried the server names i.e. ssh user@server
<inveratulo> fvs: the second run finished successfully, but after a reboot it still shows that I need to reboot, and that there are more patches...
<fvs> yofel: thanks!
<Lunks> Hello! I upgraded a machine to lucid and now it stopped booting. It's getting me: plymouth main process killed by segv signal
<Lunks> Help me, #ubuntu+1, you're my only hope. <3
<fvs> inveratulo: sounds right. why not try: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade from the command line to install instead of aptitude
<zzz_> The builders queue for i386 has been empty for some time now, although the header here still says GNOME 2.30 pkgs are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet. Is this correct? or just not up to date?
<Lunks> That is, after I remove splash to actually see an error message.
<gellmar> Lunks: my machine booted well with such an error
<gellmar> can you provide paste of /var/log/messages
<Lunks> gellmar: really? hmm there are /2/ errors, actually
<gellmar>  var/log/dmesg
<gellmar> var/log/daemon.log
<Lunks> gellmar: It might be a little difficult as I can boot at all.
<gellmar> boot from a livecd and use FF
<gellmar> firefox
<gellmar> to access internet
<inveratulo> fvs: i tried that, but no love -- even tried reinstalling the package managers via 'reinstall'
<yofel> zzz_: topic not up to date
<zzz_> yofel: Then safe to do a 'safe-upgrade'?
<yofel> zzz_: first run safe-upgrade and only if something is held back run full-upgrade and check what it does before continuing
<fvs> inveratulo: tried sudo apt-get clean ?
<inveratulo> fvs: yea i tried that and autoclean and forget-new
<monkey_dust> ssh problem was caused by ufw, thanks for the help tho :)
<yofel> inveratulo: does aptitude list any upgradable packages in interactive mode?
<inveratulo> fvs: yofel: i figured it out. -- after expanding the window i saw two motds... so i immediately figured /etc/motd.tail was the issue, and sure enough somehow an old motd made its way into motd.tail and was scrollin gup the real one!!  (this being in server, sory for the confusion)
<yofel> oh ^^
<inveratulo> the wrong time on "System Information as of... " should have clued me in.. lol
<fvs> yofel: yep, it was the server - I changed and was able to install np
<gellmar> yofel: a strange thing
<gellmar> how do I restart alsa
<gellmar> after there is no initscript
<yofel> Lunks: can you get a working terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 ? if not try pressing alt+sysrq+i (sysrq is usually printscr)
<yofel> gellmar: not sure, alsactl restart?
<gellmar> no
<yofel> I really don't know very much about audio
<Lunks> gellmar: There's also: udevd[358]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device, in /etc/udev/rules.d/95-ZTE-MF100.rules:1
<Lunks> gellmar: I'm trying to find a LiveCD here, but meanwhile, this shouldn't been a problem, would it?
<Lunks> should*
<billy2007> wwhen i download lucid when it becomes stable will i be able to upgrade without burning a live cd
<gellmar> billy2007: sure
<gellmar> use netboot
<billy2007> niceee
<Lunks> yofel: will try
<billy2007> lunks its not stable yet
<gellmar> my sound works!!!!!!!!! :)
<gellmar> sudo alsactl --debug init
<gellmar> thanks yofel :)
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> alsa is odd...
<gellmar> but I need OSS due to my motherboard
<gellmar> and pulse produces crappy sound
<gellmar> when the SB is hot
<Lunks> yofel: I can switch to a non-interactive terminal, so yep, at least it's not locked/crashed
<yofel> non-interactive?
<Lunks> pressing alt+sysrq+i got me 'SysRq: Changing Loglevel/Loglevel set to 5'
<Lunks> yofel: blank screen, blinking cursos
<Lunks> cursor*
<billy2007> if i use  e from Ubuntu 9.10 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d will it upgrade the system to lucid
<Lunks> billy2007
<Lunks> yep
<zzz_> yofel: I ran the 'safe-upgrade' command and see 36 pkgs to upgrade, 0 new, removed, or not upgraded. Should I apply that and then run the same command substituting 'full-upgrade' for 'safe-upgrade' or cancel the 'safe-upgrade' and run 'full-upgrade' and apply it only if it shows nothing to be held back. Sorry, this is my first time working with a Beta.
<billy2007> nicee and will it auto upgrade when it releases new stuff cos i know its not 100% stable yet
<gellmar> rebooting m\now
<Lunks> billy2007: synaptic/apt-get/update-manager will do the job as it does now, no problem
<billy2007> lunks cool imma upgrade now then
<billy2007> luns and i just wanna be ure b4 i upgrade itss the same as karmic with extra features?
<red> just tested kernel -19
<red> -19 stops during boot saying my ntfs partitioned hard disks arent present, do i want to wait or skip mounting and boot up
<red> booting up works fine if i skip it, otherwise it just sits there
<red> -18 and -17 wont boot up at all so back to -16 again pff
<yofel> zzz_: run the safe upgrade first
<red> soon I can't safeupgrade, only room for one more version in grub :>
<billy2007> and im on mobile broadband not hard wired so will it disconnect while im upgrading
<billy2007> Lunks, and i just wanna be ure b4 i upgrade itss the same as karmic with extra features?
<billy2007> you guys are useless
<billy2007> !!!
<gellmar> billy2007: this will be a lucid
<gellmar> not extra karmic
<gellmar> but your settings will be kept
<bazhang> he quit
<gellmar> well
<jemark> gwibber doesn't work anymore here..
<jemark> re-install doesn't help
<yofel> bigfoot-: it might disconnect, but it will fetch anything it needs for the upgrade before it applies the upgrade
<jemark> when removing the facebook account, the last entries are still there
<yofel> oh, he's gone...
<jemark> when trying to add the facebook account agan, then it won't add the account...
<yofel> jemark: I have heard others having issues with gwibber, checked if there's a bug report?
<Lunks> Booting to a LiveCD, hope there's something that can be done. :/
<Raphi974> Does Gnome Shell works well on Lucid beta ?
<yofel> !info gnome-shell | Raphi974
<ubottu> Raphi974: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.1~git20091125-1 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<yofel> Raphi974: it's there, but not used by default
<Raphi974> yofel, i don't want the info. Just want some feedback from those who uses it
<billy2007> bluetooth compiz-fusion-plugins-extra glchess glines gnect gnibbles gnobots2 gnome-pilot gnome-pilot-conduits gnotravex gnotski gtali iagno latex-xft-fonts libcompress-bzip2-perl libesd-alsa0 libgmime-2.0-2a libgtkhtml2-0 libiw29 libkpathsea4 libsensors3 libtalloc1 libtrackerclient0 libusplash0 mesa-utils netcat-traditional openoffice.org-hyphenation openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-au openoffice.org-thesaurus-
<billy2007> en-us python-sexy sreadahead ubuntu-xsplash-artwork xsane xsane-common xsplash xulrunner-1.9.1 xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support
<billy2007> none of this is supported on lucid
<billy2007> ??
<yofel> billy2007: yes, they were either dropped or were replaced by something else
<billy2007> so ill still have everything? or replaced version
<gellmar> billy2007: everything
<billy2007> sorry i just dont wanna mess up my pc
<gellmar> new packages but all your data
<Lunks> there's nothing on my log files, looks like my root partition is not booted at all
<Lunks> is there anything I can do? Perhaps /etc/fstab?
<bazhang> billy2007, best to wait for release
<gellmar> Lunks: ls /proc/cmdline
<bazhang> billy2007, the packages will be updated of course
<gellmar> on your bootable partition
<topyli> billy2007, if you don't want to mess up your pc, don't install unstable operating systems on it :)
<billy2007> only thingis im on mobile broadband will it disconnect while upgrading?
<yofel> Lunks: check if you have any usbfs stuff in your fstab maybe
<bazhang> billy2007, you might consider a home partition that is separate in future
<Lunks> gellmar nothing at all
<yofel> gellmar: err... /proc/cmdline on the live disk will show live disk info
<billy2007> topyli, i dont mind ive got a live cd for karmic
<billy2007> bazhang, i only want lucid though
<gellmar> yofel: sorry..
<bazhang> billy2007, of course make backups of all important data
<gellmar> Lunks /media/disk/proc/cmdline
<gellmar> :)
<bazhang> billy2007, in all upgrade cases, beta or no
<Lunks> proc isn't mounted, gellmar
<billy2007> bazhang, yes lol will it disconnect from mobile broadband while upgrading or download first then install
<bazhang> billy2007, no unless there is a power outage or the like
<billy2007> bazhang, cool that was my only real worry
<Lunks> There's nothing on syslog, dmesg, or daemon.log. No new logs since I upgraded to lucid. Looks like it doesn't mount at all.
<gellmar> billy2007: first load then install
<bazhang> billy2007, the main issue is not the downloading, but the configuration stage
<billy2007> gellmar,  coool
<yofel> !proc | gellmar
<billy2007> bazhang, whats that
<echosystm> Ubuntu One would be so much better if it aggregated multiple music stores
<yofel> meh
<echosystm> dont you guys think?
<billy2007> configuration stage?
<bazhang> billy2007, the very last steps when all downloading is done, right before you need to reboot
<echosystm> locking into one store kinda goes against the FOSS way!
<Lunks> Is there anything I can do more? It won't boot, plymouth crashing
<billy2007> bazhang, i should be ok :)
<gellmar> remove plymouth themes
<Lunks> It won't mount my disk.
<gellmar> from a chroot
<Lunks> plymouth is a theme? don't think so
<billy2007> right im gunna go now devoe my connection to the dwnload only got i-net till 4pm
<gellmar> it is that crappy graphics at startup
<topyli> i've been removing plymouth a lot, but right now it seems to work again
<gellmar> yofel: BTW do you know how to remove plymouth staff completely
<gellmar> from initramfs etc
<gellmar> I want to see clear screen and fast one
<gellmar> to get 10 secs to start ubuntu
<yofel> gellmar: remove quiet splash (or at least splash) from grub kernel line
<gellmar> thanks
<gellmar> have to go :)
<Lunks> It just restarted working
<mikedep333> hey, nautilus fails to browse my (windows/SMB) workgroups. it also fails to access an SMB server by name, even though smblookup finds it. What package should the bug report list? (with apport-gtk)
<mikedep333> also, two-finger scrolling for my touchpad is greyed out when it should be possible
<avu> mikedep333, gvfs or gvfs-backends probably
<Raphi974> Anyone tried to install Gnome Shell and has an error with libgjs0 ?
<mikedep333> how should I report that two-finger scrolling can't be enabled?
<charlie-tca> There was or is a bug on that in launchpad. I can't find it at the moment
<charlie-tca> Normally, it goes against 'linux' so you could use 'ubuntu-bug linux' in a terminal
<Valdiyen> Got a problem with kubuntu's network manager. Hibernated my desktop and now network manager is disabled. The setting survives reboots.
<Valdiyen> How do I re-enable it?
<yofel> Valdiyen: what do you mean with disabled? the icon  is gone?
<Valdiyen> No, it's there. When you click on it it says it's disabled
<Valdiyen> If you over, it says the network is unmanaged
<Valdiyen> over -> hover
<yofel> hm...
<Valdiyen> the driver is loaded, no errors.  It looks just like it did yesterday before I hibernated the system
<Valdiyen> it as in the log messages
<Valdiyen> What I am not seeing are the eth0 link up messages
<lucitu> Valdiyen: open a terminal and sudo dhclient..will reconnect network
<Valdiyen> So, it seems the network-manager bits for kubuntu are not bringing up the link
<bazhang> Valdiyen, you see eth0?
<yofel> Valdiyen: but 'ifconfig' shows eth0 ?
<bazhang> Valdiyen, if so, then sudo dhclient eth0
<Valdiyen> yep, dhclient got me a link
<Valdiyen> network-manager is still not managing the link however
<Valdiyen> Seems like it was disabled during the hibernate process and was not re-enabled on the restore
<bazhang> knetworkmanager is somewhat flaky in that respect
<Valdiyen> Yeah, have they switched to the new one or is this still the old one?
<lunks> Ok, for some reason it's working now. :D
<lunks> Apart from the issues upgrading it, it runs great now
<Valdiyen> I remember seeing something about testing a new network-manager on the kubuntu-devel ml
<Valdiyen> But anyways, any ideas on where it might hide a config option that is disabling it?
<yofel> the new one is the plasma applet, as it's still experimental it's not used by default
<Valdiyen> Ah, ok, so I'm still using the old one
<lunks> I don't like the new theme at all, but Telepathy seems much more integrated, Gwibber too. Integrating them both to feel as they are one program. :)
<zzz_> yofel: Just completed the 'safe-upgrade' and followed with the 'full-upgrade' which found 0 pkgs to install, upgrade, or remove. I take it all is up to date and I should be able to check to see if any bugs have been fixed or new ones are to be found? The i386 build queue remains empty, might that be a good sign?
<yofel> zzz_: yes, and as the beta2 freeze is now in effect we shouldn't see any new packages until beta2, only bug fixes.
<tsuru> do the nvidia binary drivers work with beta?
<billy2007> im upgrading in 10mins is lucid the sane as karmic but better?
<tsuru> billy2007: it's nearly the same, in most respects better but still in beta
<tsuru> so it might be buggy here in there
<billy2007> tsuru, cool
<tsuru> here and there
<billy2007> tsuru, well if it helps make it stable quicker by reporting bugs why not ive always got a karmic live cd to go back if i need to
<yofel> tsuru: the 195 (current) driver from  the repository works, 96 and 173 are supposed to work
<zzz_> yofel: I just rebooted, and will now start checking to see if any previous problems have been cleared or changed, or any new ones have appeared, and update bug reports as necessary. So far everything looks normal. Thanks.
<billy2007> ooooh 100 files left to go
<billy2007> tsuru, just one more quick question is i hard to set up?
<billy2007> is it hard to set up sorry
<venger> i have removed plymouth(-x11) and i am getting mountall:  Could not connect to Plymouth.  anyone know where it is referenced?
<billy2007> im not being funny but i only have i-net for 15mins now as on mobile broadband have to top it up so can sum1 answer please
<billy2007> is it hard to set up sorry
<billy2007> any1 cos this is slowing up the download
<billy2007> bollocks to ya
<yofel> venger: that is known and shouldn't affect your boot in any way, and if you have removed pylmouth then it's supposed to display that
<venger> yofel, i realized it didn't cause problems , but are you implying it is now hardcoded somewhere perhaps in mountall itself?
<tsuru> billy2007 heh... leave no patience
<yofel> venger: I'm not sure where it comes from really
<yellabs> hello all good people
<yellabs> i wanto use zsync, how do i set the dir where zsync would look for the old to the new image?
<yellabs> i now got : zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<yellabs> wich downloads the image
<charlie-tca> I think you have to start zsync in the directory with the old image, for it to work
<yellabs> but i wnat it to look at the old, and update it to the new
<yellabs> okey
<yellabs> good tip thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<yellabs> it seems do do something
<yellabs> who knows what...
<yellabs> would it also replace the time stamp?
<yellabs> that you know?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<yellabs> would this be okey, so that when the check is ready zenity will popup ...
<yellabs> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso ; zenity --info
<lunks> Is the topic about Gnome correct?
<coz_> yep
<lunks> I shouldn't upgrade my packages on Lucid for now?
<yellabs> oh
<WishingMaster> need expert on getting my 3g usb modem to get recognize/work in lucid
<yellabs> hehe good that you mentioned that
<yellabs> better not sync now, ah , to late sync is already in progress
<WishingMaster> 3g usb modem not working in lucid,plz suggest steps
<yellabs> what brand?
<yellabs> and wich version of ubuntu?
<WishingMaster> lucid version
<WishingMaster> how does brand matter?
<yofel> lunks: nope, nopic is outdated, you can upgrade
<lunks> yofel, okie
<yellabs> what happens when you plug it in"
<yellabs> ?
<chazco> Hi... how can I setup a hal fdi file (or equiv) in 10.04? Trying to get my touchscreen to work
<yellabs> plug in the device, and use the terminal , dmesg | tail , to see the message ,
<WishingMaster> i blinks as usual but it is not recognized as usb modem any more
<WishingMaster> i tried lsusb
<yellabs> any more? it used to work?
<WishingMaster> yes it use to work in karmic very well
<WishingMaster> but since the update it is not recognized
<yellabs> yes i see
<yellabs> i was looking around to see if there is someone with the same kind of problem , or an nice how to...
<yellabs> the first thing i read was this, on your topic http://losca.blogspot.com/2010/02/ubuntu-1004-and-3g-modems-usb.html
<WishingMaster> this issue is very common i think
<yellabs> dont know if it gives any answers. but you can check it out
<avis> WishingMaster, it took a package called usb-modeswitch for it to work with mine
<avis> reboot, then it would be recognized by network-manager-gnome
<WishingMaster> how do we install that
<WishingMaster> i have downloaded it
<avis> i'm guessing its in the lucid repos
<WishingMaster> whats the command?
<avis> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
 * yellabs on the background
<WishingMaster> i have downloaded it in my sys
<WishingMaster> how to install
<WishingMaster> command?
<avis> i just told you
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<bazhang> WishingMaster, ^^
<WishingMaster> apt-get   will try to fetch it from repos    isn't that correcgt
<avis> and install when followed by install
<WishingMaster> avis, i have usb-modeswitch   downloaded on a flash drive, pls give me the command to install it from the flash drive
<avis> sudo dpkg -i usb-mode*.deb
<WishingMaster> cool
<avis> or double click on the deb
<WishingMaster> there is no deb file in that folder
<BadHorsie> Shouldn't people with at least basic knowledge on a debian system be the ones trying even a "beta" release of lucid?
<WishingMaster> BadHorsie, so whats wrong in trying?
<bazhang> WishingMaster, you in the correct directory?
<WishingMaster> i have enough experts to help me like avis
<BadHorsie> WishingMaster: I guess I'd call it common sense, people could be debugging real applications problems/bugs instead of layer 8 issues.
<WishingMaster> whatever
<gellmar> BadHorsie: why not helping a newbie?
<gellmar> everybody is n00b somewhere
<bazhang> WishingMaster, you can see the deb? or going via commandline
<BadHorsie> sudo dpkg -i /wherever/you/mounted/your/flash/drive/and/wherever/the/downloaded/file/is/usb-mode.deb
<jmcantrell> i can't get ubuntu one syncing to work. it always shows "synchronization in progre...", but it doesn't appear to be doing anything. anyone know what might be wrong?
<BadHorsie> gellmar: Right, I wouldn't expect to help a noob play with lucid if he doesn't even know the basic tools of a Debian system, but I was just wondering if the lucid release was stable enoguh.
<gellmar> WishingMaster: man dpkg
<WishingMaster> give me a moment guys
<bazhang> WishingMaster, you copied it to your Desktop ?
<WishingMaster> usb-modeswitch-1.1.1.tar.bz2 i have downloaded this file
<BenHoltz> is it safe to upgrade from beta 1 to beta 2 yet?
<WishingMaster> usb-modeswitch-1.1.1.tar.bz2
<bazhang> WishingMaster, thats not the one you need
<WishingMaster> oh
<BadHorsie> You gotta download the DEB package
<BadHorsie> Unless you want to compile
<topyli> usb-modeswitch is in universe
<WishingMaster> where can i get the deb ?
<WishingMaster> link pls
<charlie-tca> BenHoltz: if you are applying the daily updates, you will be at beta2 when it releases
<topyli> *sigh*
<charlie-tca> WishingMaster: the link is already in the repositories, just do 'sudo apt-get update' then install it from the repos
<BenHoltz> charlie-tca, i read the subject for the channel and it says the packages are in flux and not to upgrade yet... thats why i ask.
<jmcantrell> ubuntu one syncing working for anyone?
<WishingMaster> charlie-tca, i can access internet in lucid,currently using XP
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usb-modeswitch&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all WishingMaster
<WishingMaster> checking bazhang
<bazhang> WishingMaster, you'll need to install the depends if they are not already there
<charlie-tca> BenHoltz: I think that needs an update in the topic now
<charlie-tca> It should be okay, I think.
<BenHoltz> charlie-tca, 10-4
<BenHoltz> thanks
<Dimmuxx> haven't been any gnome updates in days now
<charlie-tca> no problem
<flan_suse> I take it in Lucid that PulseAudio is going to be the same story as with Karmic? It's there to stay and any attempts to remove it will break the system?
<WishingMaster> guys i am going to try installing the usb-modeswitch now,hopefully i will log back in using lucid
<WishingMaster> thank anyway to all
<WishingMaster> thanks anyway to all!
<flan_suse> I hope this will be the case with Lucid final: http://readlist.com/lists/winehq.org/wine-users/9/46493.html
<m0ar> How do I install kde 4.4 on lucid? ._.
<yofel> m0ar: ? use kubuntu lucid? it has 4.4
<cousteau> can anybody confirm that pencil crashes with SIGABRT when exporting to swf?
<m0ar> yofel: No?  I just want to try it, I'm using awesome.
<yofel> m0ar: or do you have ubuntu installed and want kde?
<cousteau> (it only crashed with SIGSEGV on jaunty)
<m0ar> yofel: The latter
<yofel> m0ar: hm, you could try to install kde-full and if that doesn't install everything kubuntu-desktop
<cousteau> and I wasn't able to compile it because it uses qt3 and not qt4... anyway, it's an old program that hasn't been developed for more than a year
<m0ar> yofel: Hm. kubuntu-desktop is only 330 and kde-full is almost a gig. Diffrence?
<yofel> m0ar: kubuntu might not include just every little  app that kde offers
<yofel> can't really test the difference as I have full installed
<m0ar> yofel: Ew, I don't want them anyways
<WishingMaster> bad luck champs,the usb-modeswitch.deb depends on usb-modeswitch data package
<jmcantrell> ubuntu one syncing working for anyone?
<WishingMaster> avis, how to install usb-modeswitch.data?
<yofel> WishingMaster: install it from the repository?
<yofel> usb-modeswitch-data
<mossy> Anyone know if 10.04 works in parallels
<WishingMaster> yofel, i  can't connect to rpos
<jmcantrell> ubuntu one syncing working for anyone?
<yofel> WishingMaster: get the package from packages.ubuntu.com?
<Mikerhinos> hi
<mossy> Hello Mikerhinos.
<WishingMaster> yofel,let me get that
<Mikerhinos> i'm trying to boot a lucid live cd on a friends pc , but it crashes on loading with "ureadahead terminated with status 4" messages :s the cd is working fine on my system , any idea how i could install it ? Put 9.10 and do an upgrade ?
<Hekos_> any way to unlock the panel in unr ?
<charlie-tca> Mikerhinos: I don't know how wise it would be to install / upgrade to if the live cd is failing on it
<Dr_Willis> what panel? I thogh the netbook interface didenthave a panel
<cousteau> Dr_Willis: the upper one
<costre> mikedep333, 64-bit ubuntu on 64-bit system?
<costre> Mikerhinos *
<costre> too many people in here :p
<Dr_Willis> Hmm//. last i used unr i dident think it had one.. or was it set to auto hide?
<Mikerhinos> it's 32bits Ubuntu , on an old Sempron
<Hekos_> uh, i just found part of my ansver on the tracker - why let the panel have a right click if you only get 4 unusable/blurred buttons
<costre> Mikerhinos, It's simply during bootup on LiveCD? No input from you whatsoever?
<James147> Two finger scrolling dosn't seem to be working on my 1005ha eeepc, had it working on karmic (Enabling it in system settings seems to do nothing, but the virtical scrolling option works as it should)
<costre> Mikerhinos,  or is it during installation? after installation?
<Mikerhinos> yes , i tried without quiet splash , it loads some stuff , then loads sources.list , a few other things , then there is 3 status 4 lines , and then the cd stops turning and the system stops responding (pressing num lock touch doesn't light on the led)
<cousteau> Dr_Willis: it was a panel with an ubuntu button, a window list and the window title embedded into it
<jmcantrell> ubuntu one syncing working for anyone?
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> how to i install aircrack ?
<Ahmed\> after extract
<costre> what's aircrack?
<Ahmed\> HUH
<Ahmed\> airhack ?
<Ahmed\> the program to crack into Wifi
<Mikerhinos> i just burnt a 9.10 live cd , i shut down to plug his pc and see if that one boot , if not , i think he's condemned to use windows
<tsuru> Ahmed\: I think I see a package called aircrack-ng...
<Ahmed\> yeah exactly
<tsuru> Ahmed\: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng ?
<Ahmed\> i have installed it but don't really know how do i ACTUALLY use it
<Ahmed\> yeah i did installed correctly
<Mikerhinos> aircrack is a wifi hack suite , it's all in command line
<Ahmed\> yes i see.. but Mike is it about 700kb ? cause thats all it downloaded
<tsuru> Ahmed\: google... my first result was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<Mikerhinos> there's a lot of tutorials on the net , yes it's very small
<Ahmed\> yes .... Mike please can you really get a GOOD working link to get started because i am new here...
<h00k> !piracy | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<h00k> First off,
<Mikerhinos> hacking wifi is illegal
<Ahmed\> Can't i even try on my own?
<h00k> Ahmed\: Sure. There are tutorials you can find on the internet.  For instance Google: How to use aircrack.
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> does it works on adopters or should be a built in wifi like in laptops ?
<DG19075> ..but WHY try antyhing illegal in the FIRST place///
<Mikerhinos> brb (well , hope not , so it would mean my 9.10 live cd boots on my friend pc lol)
<Ahmed\> HUH oh come on dude
<BadHorsie> Ahmed\: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how%20to%20use%20air%20crack
<h00k> Ahmed\: well, it depends on your card.
<Ahmed\> BAd Horsie... That was HUH
<BadHorsie> Lol it made you laugh too? Good.
<mikedep333> costre, yes
<Ahmed\> so will it work if its working and driver is correctly installed and you are actally using your own wifi ? so it means its WORKIGN ? and will detect ?
<h00k> I'm not having any luck getting a Dell Latitude XT booting on 10.04 today. I'm trying booting from USB, now I'm going to try the alternate CD.
<h00k> Ahmed\: read tutorials, they will help you.
<Ahmed\> umm
<BadHorsie> There are so many videos on youtube for that, talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time.
<Ahmed\> HUH okay okay :$
<WishingMaster> guys how to get usb-modeswitch.deb to work,it has been installed successfully
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know what thats supposed to do WishingMaster ...
<Dr_Willis> if it has some binaries/docs/man pages.. read them i guess. :)
<WishingMaster> Dr_Willis, its a package for 3g usb modem to work
<Dr_Willis> explore thepackage.. see what it installed where.. look for docs.
<WishingMaster> avis, how to get usb-modeswitch work,its been installed correctly
<BadHorsie> WishingMaster: I did a google on "usb-modeswitch" (on yahoo by mistake, now that it's the default search engine) and the first link talks a lot about activating switchable usb devices on linux, it's not that hard.
<WishingMaster> BadHorsie,so how do we use it?
<tsuru> lol
<BadHorsie> WishingMaster: http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=usb-modeswitch&ei=UTF-8&fr=chr-ubuntu-os
<BadHorsie> There you go :)
<Dr_Willis> BadHorsie:  perhaps you need to read it to him?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what modes are getting switched
<BadHorsie> Dr_Willis: yeah, and include rm /bin/true along the lines :P
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> less than one month left to Lucid release and still no countdown banner :\ shouldn't be already available for bloggers?
<charlie-tca> That may come under all these theme and artwork changes at the last minute, though
<gbear14275> my mouse stopped working
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<gbear14275> sounds simple... but yeah... was working a few days ago... have been upgrading packages as they come out... now... doesn't work :(
<antoranz> is there a reason why netcat is not showing any output?
<antoranz> I've used it to test web applications for ages and in lucid I see no output from it
<gbear14275> its showing up under lsusb... but not sure where to go from there...
<antoranz> should I create a bug report?
<Dr_Willis> search for an allready reported bug first perhaps
<gbear14275> lsusb -v output here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/408675/
<Konstigt> todays daily-live iso, should it work? cannot complete an install (bug 554664)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554664 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with DebconfError in command()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554664
<Konstigt> maybe installing from live alternate would fix it?
<safetynet> Hi - Can some point me in the right direction for the latest Java that works in Lucid ? ?
<safetynet> *someone
<yofel> safetynet: use openjdk for the jre and icedtea for the firefox plugin
<safetynet> Tried looking in Synaptic and did some google searchs But can seem to get going yet>
<safetynet> yofel: You know if Frostwire will install after installing this?
<yofel> safetynet: and that is?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<WishingMaster> does anyone have/had an issue with 3g usb modem in lucid?
<Dr_Willis> I think java got installed when iinstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> But I may be wrong. :)
<safetynet> yofel:http://www.frostwire.com/
<yofel> Dr_Willis: you're right
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<yofel> that's wrong...
<Dr_Willis> Im right that it pulled it in.. or right in that im wrong. :)
<Dr_Willis> at one time it did pull itin.. but i think that changed a release ago.. or 2.
<h00k> that isn't correct for 10.04, but it is for 9.10 ;)
<yofel> Dr_Willis: ubuntu-r-e depends on the icedtea plugin
<Dr_Willis> Shows how 'relavent' java is now a days
<yofel> well, it recommends it
<Dr_Willis> I recall ages ago that frostwire and its variants only worked with suns java.. but im not sure if thats still the case these days either
<safetynet> Dr_Willis: Thanks for tips.... Forgot about bot searchs.
<Ahmed\> Dr_wills: Can you tell me any GOOD site which actually teach ALL about ubuntu's command line :)
<yofel> well, for the reference sun-java6 is available in the partner repos, fire firefox plugin is broken though (easy fixable)
<yofel> !cli | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Ahmed\> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ahmed\:  ubuntu's command line is bash.. so learn bash :)
<yofel> bash and coreutils most of the time
<h00k> *default, anyway. It can be easily changed ;)
<Dr_Willis> Theres also a ubuntu 10.04 book in theworks. its avail for free/pdf right now  in beta version
<h00k> Ubuntu Manual
<DanaG> ugh, I was using the lefty-buttons theme... and it drove me absolutely  batty... every time I'd go to close a window, I'd maximize it instead... and vice versa.
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<Ahmed\> you mean the buttons of minimizing and maximazing are
<Ahmed\> here and there ?
<WishingMaster> yofel, Dr_Willis, guys you need to help me about usb-modeswitch,how to get it working ?
<Dr_Willis> WishingMaster:   run whatever command it is perhaps? Ive never seen the thing.. or its docs...
<Dr_Willis> what have you acutally TRIED so far?
 * yofel hasn't ever heard of that yet actually
<johnnyCbad> I'm going crazy, on Lucid beta and Rhythmbox is randomly muting itself!
<johnnyCbad> No other app causing problems, just RB
<DanaG> Buttons on the left, I'd forgive... if they'd put the close button on the OUTSIDE.
<DanaG> Oh, and it looks bad on apps that have just close and minimize.
<Dr_Willis> from the docs i just googled 10 sec ago on usb_modeswitch.. it vices what commands to use  /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch
<WishingMaster> i read the manual and tried to run the command but it gave an error msg
<johnnyCbad> DanaG: True
<WishingMaster> Dr_Willis, it  says to create a config file
<Dr_Willis> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<Dr_Willis> /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf - a global config file to enable logging and to disable switching alltogether (mostly to access the install part of devices)
<jo-erlend> can someone tell me when the changes to the titlebar buttons will make it into lucid? Or have they already?
<DanaG> I'm fiddling with gnome-settings-daemon source to try to get it not to assert MUTE when volume is zero.
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  from what i read - its a done deal.
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  but  other themes should in theory.. move thebuttons to the right or left side. depending on the theme
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, the deal is done, but has it changed in new ISOs already?
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, really? That would be great..
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  its been on the left for the last few iso's ive tried.
<Dr_Willis> Ive no idea how they are moving the setting from being a system setting to a theme setting..
<Dr_Willis> i imagine there will be themes that dont do it properly
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, yes, but the order is going to change so that it will be close, minimize, maximize, from left to right.
<Dr_Willis> i always just switchto a theme thats not ugly. so i dont pay much attentoion to  thechanges
<DanaG> I don't mind lefty buttons... but I DO mind breaking "close is on the outside" muscle-memory.
<jo-erlend> DanaG, close will be on the outside, on the far left.
<DanaG> Close, min, max, as in OS X?
 * yofel finds close to be easily identifyable though...
<DanaG> That's what I'd expect.
<Dr_Willis> memory musle = close on top right. :)
<jo-erlend> DanaG, right.
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, I agree.
<Dr_Willis> since i got my windows maxamized 90+%of the time
<Dr_Willis> i rarely have a window not maxamized.
<jo-erlend> DanaG, Dr_Willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
 * nick125 should just remember the key combos to max/min windows
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Invalid]
<h00k> Lucid doesn't boot properly on a Dell Latitude XT. I installed with the alternate CD. I'm guessing something to do with the ATI driver or kernel something.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen other window managers be more 'creative' in the windows controlls :)
<penguin42> h00k: Do you know what graphics card/chip it's got?
<DanaG> Cool.  Now I can stop griping about the buttons.
<h00k> *I had to install with the Alternate CD
<h00k> penguin42: it's an ATI something, standby and I'll tell 'ya
<DanaG> here's some creative button arrangement: http://www.wincustomize.com/zoom.aspx?skinid=6287&libid=1
<h00k> penguin42: I'm pretty sure it's the Mobility X1250
<Dr_Willis> I recall one WM -it  basically used a single button for close/min  -  a click min'd  a longer held click - closed.
<penguin42> h00k: Hmm I don't know the Mobility numbers; I know the open source driver works with the HD4xxxx (RV7xx) chips bit not the HD5xxxx
<Dr_Willis> but all this will be moot once we get the Gnome-netbook type interface  :)
<h00k> penguin42: me either.
<topyli> hm. i'm getting the text plymouth theme. is that what is supposed to happen?
<penguin42> h00k: Hmm OK, X1250 is not listed in the numbers in /var/log/Xorg on my machine so it looks like you need the frglx driver
<h00k> penguin42: it actually looks like it hangs, like kernel panic-style, I have to hard-power it down
<penguin42> erk
<h00k> penguin42: that't be great, except I can't get there :D
<h00k> penguin42: know of any kernel options I could throw in to try that?
<penguin42> h00k: How far does it get?
<h00k> penguin42: er, well, I see the grub, then select Lucid, then the cursor blinks about 2 times, disappears, and thats the game.
<h00k> penguin42: so, perhaps plymouth?
<penguin42> h00k: Try adding radeon.modeset=0 or nomodeset to the kernel command line
<h00k> penguin42: it booted on the alternate CD, enough to install
<penguin42> h00k: Remove the quiet/splash stuff should let you see past plymouth - oh, if Alternate is happy carry on
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<h00k> penguin42: yes, alternate was okay enough to install.
<kushalone> Hi guys, I have a question about javadocs installation on ubuntu. Which channel should I go to?
<h00k> penguin42: looks like radeon.modeset=0 was okay
<h00k> penguin42: I have a tty now.  Cool.
<penguin42> h00k: I've not tried the frglx drivers myself (I have the slightly older card) but try and pull apart the comments in this bug if you get stuck I think: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/494699
<h00k> penguin42: and now to install frglx?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released]
<h00k> penguin42: alright.  Also, this is the beta1 image that I installed from.
 * penguin42 goes to hunt some food
<h00k> penguin42: thanks :)
<DanaG> sweet, I got g-s-d to not assert mute upon zero volume.
<DanaG> It took only about 8 lines of code change.
<kushalone> :/
<BUGa_vacations> evening
<Raphi974> Anyone has a problem with Automount like me ?
<kushalone> bye
<magicianlord> Hello.
<magicianlord> Let's discuss 10.04 design principles.
<Berzerker> uh
<Berzerker> k lol
<Berzerker> Stik: sup
<VoJe> I am having problems with Java. I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. When checking java on suns homepage, it loads the applet, but when trying to use any other java applet, it just says "Applet not initialized". I'm thinking that the java applet i am trying to start is 1.5 or something. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<magicianlord> Java might be wrong.
<VoJe> hehe
<magicianlord> What kind of chat is this?
<VoJe> ?
<vish> !topic > magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord, please see my private message
<magicianlord> I see
<magicianlord> So this is discussion, in addition to support
<magicianlord> Correct?
<VoJe> Can anyone help me?
<vish> magicianlord: more of support , rarely discussion
<topyli> magicianlord, it's a bit late for opening up the design for lucid :)
<magicianlord> That is unfortunate.
<magicianlord> We can chat about ice cream then, if you'd like
<magicianlord> et cetera
<VoJe> or someone can try to help me?
<vish> magicianlord: if you are interested in discussing the designs then ayatana maiiling list is a better place
<magicianlord> Who is in charge of design?
<magicianlord> o i c
<vish> !patience | VoJe
<ubottu> VoJe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<magicianlord> Are you guys getting hte ipad?
<jo-erlend> what is design? Do you mean visual design?
<topyli> magicianlord, for ice cream chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<guntbert> !ot | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<magicianlord> Ok, thanks homie.
<[diablo]> evening guys
<[diablo]> anyone know if there will be a JEOS 10.04 coming soon or in existence please?
<AlinaM> Hi! I made an upgrade to 10.04 beta. Seems to have problems with NVidia drivers. From safe mode all is ok, but when trying to boot on normal mode, the X crashes at login. Any idea why?
<[diablo]> AlienX, have you checked the logs
<h4f> why did pidgin get replaced by empathy which can't do half of what pidgin can !! ?
<[diablo]> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[diablo]> h4f, question that one myself too :-)
<guntbert> h4f: its easy to install pidgin/xchat/....
<[diablo]> h4f, although Empathy is improving, all be it slowly ... I can only assume it was the voice and video support (that seems to me very poor)
<h4f>  [diablo]: ok I completely removed empathy . but now how can I make that Icon with letter on it to fire up pidgin instead of emapty
<[diablo]> h4f, sorry, I never remove empathy, in the past I have only added Pidgin... might be a bad idea to remove Empathy as I think there is a lot of dependancies
<h4f> [diablo]:   :) it removes just fine
<[diablo]> h4f, ok... but I dont follow what your saying about the "letter"
<h4f> [diablo]:  now I just want to integrate pidgin with the chat menu in icon("letter")
<[diablo]> ah
<[diablo]> ok the envelope icon
<[diablo]> ?
<h4f> [diablo]:  there is an icon
<[diablo]> nod
<h4f> yeap envelope sorry
<[diablo]> ok, np
<[diablo]> well, I dunno if that can be done, possibly there is a plugin
<h4f> so I want pidgin to fire up when I press chat menu
<[diablo]> Indicator Applet 0.3.6
<vish> h4f: you want to have all the functions of empathy with pidgin , or just launch pidgin from there?
<h4f> vish: if that's possible? but what functions empathy had over there ?
<[diablo]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu/
<[diablo]> h4f, read the test case
<h4f>  [diablo]: thanks
<vish> h4f: afaik , the pidgin hasnt been fully integrated there.. but if you want to just launch pidgin from there , you can do that
<Dimmuxx> if you enable the libnotify plugin you will get new messages there
<[diablo]> Test case: Without Pidgin installed, open the menu. Pidgin should not be present. Install Pidgin, and open the menu again: Pidgin still should not be present. Launch Pidgin, but quit before setting up an account, and open the menu again: Pidgin still should not be present. Relaunch Pidgin, set up an account, and (without closing Pidgin) open the menu: Pidgin should be present. Uninstall Pidgin, then open the menu again: Pidgin should no
<[diablo]> t be present. Reinstall Pidgin, then open the menu again: Pidgin should be present.
<h4f> Dimmuxx: yeap libnotify is on
<[diablo]> hopefully I am giving you useful information... Im not saying that I am giving you a solution
<h4f> :D
<Dimmuxx> h4f: and the icon doesn't turn green when you recieve messages?
<h4f> Dimmuxx:  Nope
<Dimmuxx> okay it worked last time I tried it but it was with an older version of the noficiation-applet
<crimsun> argh, people pinging me and not idling their clients == not cool
<BUGa_vacations> crimsun: :Z
<DanaG> crimsun: random thing: I tweaked gnome-settings-daemon to not assert mute when volume == 0; it's nice having it the way I do now.
 * vish found one more way to annoy crimsun  , ;p
<BUGa_vacations> crimsun: meme them :)
<DanaG> Now I just need to figure out why the mute key itself doesn't send keycodes.
<BUGa_vacations> vish: just one ?
<vish> apport-collect +
<BUGa_vacations> hi bjsnider
<BUGa_vacations> LOOOOOOOL
<BUGa_vacations> vish: reading crimsun blog ?! ehe
<bjsnider> hi BUGa_vacations
<vish> BUGa_vacations: well , he is on the planet ;)
<DanaG> It seems like mute state is not being synced with ALSA.
<BUGa_vacations> ahh
<vish> gnome planet that is
<BUGa_vacations> ppl still read planets??
<DanaG> At least it works in hardware. =þ
<DanaG> Gotta' love having a hardware mute.
<crimsun> DanaG: depends on the chipset, of course. We recently fixed some gpio screwage for some realtek mutes.
<vish> BUGa_vacations: liferea
<DanaG> (And it's good that it's NOT a full hardware volume control... only mute in hardware is sane.)
<DanaG> not sane: thinkpad hardware volume control.  sane: hardware mute, software volume.
<DanaG> =þ
<BUGa_vacations> vish: I have 5 planets on my greader. they are the very last thing I manage to read, once I've read everything else
<crimsun> well, the thinkpads have their own funball carnivals.
<BUGa_vacations> mind you I recall only twice , having read everything else
<crimsun> vish: heh, that won't annoy me; it just won't help get bugs fixed any faster.
<vish> crimsun: sadly , i dont have bugs for you.. [yet]
<DanaG> oh, and how do you get a stacktrace of a kernel panic on a netbook?  It happens very early... before i915 KMS, and before ACPI.
<crimsun> serial.
<crimsun> lucid has kdb support, so that's one way
<crimsun> sorry! kgdb
<crimsun> *big* difference
<DanaG> NO serial on the netbook.
<DanaG> =(
<crimsun> you haven't opened up the innards? :-)
<DanaG> And no AMT on any netbooks at all, it turns out -- but netbooks are where I need Serial-over-Lan most of all!
<DanaG> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40726835@N08/sets/72157622485818782/
<DanaG> not my photos, and slightly different hardware (that's n140, mine's n130).
<penguin42> DanaG: For debug?
<DanaG> Oh, and I don't know if I told you before, but the hotplug of the CM106 card has randomly started working. Yay.
<yofel> crimsun: hi, mind changing the topic? we don't need that warning anymore I think
<DanaG> er, well, SOMETIMES it works.
<penguin42> DanaG: some USB controllers have a debug port the kernel can write to, I'm not quite sure what you need as a USB device to read it - it's not a standard USB serial
<DanaG> Oh, and an Xorg / Mesa question: I tried Lucid Mesa 7.7 on a GMA950 (I think) desktop, and it offered GLSL... yet, Mesa 7.9-devel on the netbook does not offer GLSL.
<DanaG> or rather, that's a statement; the question is: why does it act so inconsistent like that?
<penguin42> what hardware does the netbook have?
<penguin42> some netbooks have very different chips
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/451706
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 451706 in linux "Samsung n130 brightness keys do not send release events (dup-of: 397617)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397617 in linux "brightness no more working on karmic (KMS)" [Medium,Fix released]
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 1 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<DanaG> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27ae] (rev 03)
<DanaG> Looks about right; that's not my own paste, though.
<penguin42> hmm yeh a 945 should work
<penguin42> DanaG: Do you have a test for shaders?
<DanaG> I was just using glxinfo.
<penguin42> and the GL_ARB_shader_objects ?
<DanaG> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<DanaG> OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.7.1-DEVEL
<DanaG>     GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_shader_objects,
<DanaG>     GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,
<penguin42> DanaG: Yeh so <--- machine has a 945GM and glxinfo | grep -i shader lists GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_vertex_shader  - yeh same as that
<penguin42> ah it doesn't have GL_ARB_shading_language_100 that my other machine with xorg-edgers and an ATI shows - but I don't know the GL bits to look at
<DanaG> also weird: it takes a few seconds for intel_lid to show acpi lid closing.
<yofel> thanks crimsun :)
<Sarvatt> DanaG: 945 doesn't support GLSL, you can fake it out by enabling some driconf options though but don't expect things to work :D
<DanaG> hmm, then was that desktop I tried it on, different hardware?
<Sarvatt> the enable limited ARB_fragment_shader and stub ARB_occlusion_query driconf options
<Sarvatt> guess so if you didnt ever change the driconf options
<DanaG> The desktop was one of these: http://www.dell.com/us/en/business/desktops/desktop-optiplex-760/pd.aspx?refid=desktop-optiplex-760&cs=04&s=bsd
<DanaG> Small-Form-Factor version.
<DanaG> oh, gma 4500.
<DanaG> no wonder.
<DanaG> =þ
<crimsun> bah, ever since I switched to the netbook launcher my UI sessions have been utterly unstable :(
<crimsun> suddenly I can reproduce quite a few Firefox crashes that take down the X.Org session
<crimsun> this never used to happen with plain xmonad :-p
<JoshuaL> my touchpad doesnt wokr
<JoshuaL> but my usb mouse does
<crimsun> (which points to a mesa/drm issue)
<penguin42> crimsun: Well reproducable bugs are I guess a blessing
<Sarvatt> crimsun: intel graphics? theres a bug with clutter apps crashing the server when you close them on intel since clutter got upgraded to 1.2.4
<xJoshR> is there any reason why when trying to boot from liveCD (9.10) it hangs after choosing either to install or try ubuntu?
<deanus> I wanna disable my touchpad, its getting up my nose due to the placement of it in relation to my keyboard and my fat fingers keep hitting it and making me type all wrong.
<jo-erlend> xJoshR, why are you asking about 9.10 here?
<penguin42> xJoshR: This channel is for 10.04 only I'm afraid that's in beta - have you tried that? else try #ubuntu
<xJoshR> i know, i clicked the wrong channel.
<DanaG> deanus: in gnome mouse preferences, you can disable tapping.
<DanaG> oh, and random thing: that "freeze mouse when pressing keys" thing is highly irritating.
<DanaG> Try scrolling through a page with arrow keys, while using the mouse for stuff..
<DanaG> it'll freeze the mouse!
<DanaG> "Maverick Meerkat" -- that name sucks... too many syllables.
<penguin42> and too many meerkats
<DanaG> Lu-cid Lynx.  3 syllables.  Dap-per Drake. 3.  Ed-gy Eft... 3.  Fei-sty Fawn -- 3.  Gut-sy Gib-bon -- 4, but still smooth.
<crimsun> Sarvatt: indeed, gma45
<DanaG> Mav-er-ick Meer-cat... 5 syllables.
<DanaG> bleh.
<deanus> they also dont offer cheap car insurance either...annoying.
<crimsun> I tend to run everything inside byobu, so it isn't disastrous per se
<DanaG> rawr: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/rawr.jpg
<DanaG> oh, and check out:
<DanaG> !info xpra
<ubottu> xpra (source: parti-all): X Persistent Remote Applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6-0ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 42 kB, installed size 272 kB
<penguin42> DanaG: Oh neat
<Sarvatt> crimsun: if you need a fix ASAP disabling patches 03 and 04 in xorg-server and rebuilding will fix it
<crimsun> Sarvatt: right, traced that, but I don't really need it. Thanks, though.
<crimsun> yay for screen/tmux :-)
<yofel> yay for byobu+yakuake :P
<bsmith093> has the new version of gnome been pushed out yet
<penguin42> yep
<bsmith093> how do i know if im running it
<penguin42> system->about gnome
<jo-erlend> bsmith093, system > about gnome.
<bsmith093> version 2.30
<bsmith093> is that right
<penguin42> yep
 * penguin42 spots the 'Supported: 3y' tag in a package - wouldn't an expiry date be better? How do I (automatically) know when that runs out?
<h00k> penguin42: so, I am slowly getting this thing to work.  I can startx from a tty now, installing updates, we'll see what happens when they're done :)
<r00s> hi
<r00s> is there a way to disable the keyboard layout indicator and the im indicator?
<costre> right click, remove from panel?
<costre> or did I misunderstand :)
<BadHorsie> I wonder, what's the input field for in the indicator-session-applet right below the user account link?
<r00s> costre: it's part of one of the "indicator" applets. if i remove it, i also remove the network manager applet
<costre> r00s, http://superuser.com/questions/73200/remove-or-add-entry-in-indicator-applet-ubuntu-gnome
<bsmith093> is the installer fixed yet
<crimsun> can you please be more specific?
<bsmith093> the installer for the daily build about a week ago was broken. it crashed everytime i had almost finished installing
<crimsun> *which* installer? d-i? ubiquity?
<r00s> costre: i removed all the applications from the im menu that way. the im applet itself is still there :/
<bsmith093> um i think ubiquity i dont know of any others
<almoxarife> r00s: in startup apps, do you have an applet that that says something like 'applet me' , pretty sure that is the im applet
<guntbert> bsmith093: it was with the live CD - that would be ubiquity
<bsmith093> so has it been fixed
<CastleFox> Hello
<guntbert> bsmith093: do you happen to know the bug #? my LP account doesn't show it as related
<crimsun> bsmith093: you really need to be more specific.
<guntbert> bsmith093: sorry, misread - ignore please
<bsmith093> sorry i really dont remember the bug i guess ill just download and burn todays image
<crimsun> bsmith093: please zsync
<bsmith093> i dont have the image anymore so i think it would be fastest tio downloadit normally
<crimsun> it won't be any slower or faster.
<bsmith093> so how do i do that
<crimsun> install the zsync package, then zsync foo.zsync
<bsmith093> k thanks
<r00s> almoxarife, costre: i uninstalled indicator-messages and indicator-me. the im applet is gone now.
<crimsun> you'll find the zsync links on the cdimage page
<avis> can anyone tell me how to change the mount name on a ext4 usb device.  i get a long id, its a backup drive, and i want to name it "seagate" instead
<penguin42> avis: tune2fs -L can change the label
<bsmith093> which link do i want daily or daily live
<avis> i'm no longer updating my lucid since i need the -18-pae kernel with alsa modules
<avis> awesome penguin42 thank you
<almoxarife> r00s: I don't know about uninstalling indicator-message, not sure what you will end up missing
<yofel> bsmith093: daily live if you want ubiquity
<bsmith093> ok thanks
<costre> r00s, pretty straight forward. nicely done :)
<crimsun> avis: eh? We fixed that last night: linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-19-generic-pae
<bsmith093> so do i download the zync file and give that to zsync
<safetynet> unable to mount usb drive
<Berzerker> ok so...my boot/shut down doesn't show any splash screens, is my computer just too fast for them?
<bsmith093> nevermind i got it
<yofel> bsmith093: no, give the link to the zsync file to zsync
<crimsun> bsmith093: you don't even need to manually download the .zsync file; just pass the url to it
<safetynet> permissions error
<bsmith093> thanks
<avis> penguin42, it was actually sudo e2label /dev/sdbX
<avis> thanks tho
<bsmith093> btw when doing this is there any way to select a mirror that might be faster than cdimage.ubuntu.com
<avis> crimsun, did you ?  oh wow thats great i'll update :)  i worry about losing sound on my ubuntu box, and your ppa is the only thing that saves it :)
<crimsun> avis: I did say that it would be done shortly :-)
<crimsun> anyhow, sunshine awaits.
<avis> crimsun, i'm not one to place demands on people, but sometimes, i lose hope :)
<crimsun> avis: it was a simple fix: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=bradf/alsa-driver-cod-lucid/.git;a=commitdiff;h=713e27f48aad5a8aac7654e66aa5f73d59437547
<bsmith093> does zsync also verify th md5sum or do some type of file checking
<avis> its an Oxygen HD card, it was inexpensive, and has very good sound.  what i don't want to have to do is put it in my windows box :)
<crimsun> bsmith093: yes, it does.
<bsmith093> good i hate having to do that manually
<bsmith093> this is really annoying: my sony cd burner which worked fine under both 9.04 and 9.1 now insists there's an audio cd in the drive even when its empty so when i try to burn a blank cd it doesnt even recognize it
<robinetd> is there a way, in lucid, to make the maximize, minimize and close buttons go back to the right side of the window?
<bsmith093> yes ther is change the theme
<bsmith093> to anyhting
<robinetd> bsmith093: That doesn't help.
<CastleFox> Can anyone recommend a Ubuntu small laptop with good battery life?
<bsmith093> ok but its true
<robinetd> bsmith093: No, it's not.
<bsmith093> it worked fine for me
<robinetd> Ugh, he left. I was going to upload a screenshot to show him he was wrong.
<robinetd> So, anyone sane got an answer?
<mcurrington> The close/maximize/minimize buttons in Gnome moving to the left hand side, is this a new feature to lucid?
<yofel> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight, read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<yofel> I personally haven't heard anything new on this yet, it's hard to say what's a rumor and what not
<robinetd> yofel: That doesn't offer a solution, it just tells me the details of it.
<safetynet_> Hi - I did some updates and now my external hard drive will not Mount - I get following error - "Unable to mount Not Authorized"
<ZykoticK9> !controls | robinetd
<ubottu> robinetd: In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<robinetd> ZykoticK9: Thanks much.
<jackhigh> hello ive broken my system trying to install fglrx i cannot seem to remove it now, i would like to just get back to the open driver is there anyone around who could possibly help me please
<Volkodav> how do you remove it ?
<Volkodav> and define broken system
<almoxarife> jackhigh: did you install fglrx via synaptic or apt-get?
<jackhigh> apt-get
<jackhigh> ive got out of low graphics mode now
<jackhigh> i just removed xorg.conf i think im back on the open driver
<almoxarife> jackhigh: then uninstall the same via apt-get
<BadHorsie> robinetd, mcurrington: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string :minimize,maximize,close
<jackhigh> i get errors E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jackhigh> tp://pastebin.com/mmL2q8Cw
<jackhigh> sorry http://pastebin.com/mmL2q8Cw
<almoxarife> jackhigh: did you uninstall the open-driver when you installed fglrx?
<jackhigh> no
<almoxarife> jackhigh: I would restart to see what state the machine comes up in
<penguin42> avis: Intresting, I *think* that's teh same as tune2fs -L
<jo-erlend> BadHorsie, you forgot the menubutton...
<jo-erlend> robinetd, mcurrington: if you want to put the buttons back the way they were, this is the right way to do it: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<BadHorsie> jo-erlend: Thanks. I didn't even see the menubutton before haha
<jo-erlend> :)
<avis> that would not work for me though
<avis> not sure why
<penguin42> It looks like you don't even have to do that now if you go back to the old theme
<DanaG> I find the new themes ugly, anyway.
<nishanth> my computer freezes in between stuff... is there a way to find out why?
<BadHorsie> So if I want to get rid of nouveau, do I just rdblacklist it on grub.cfg?
<jo-erlend> DanaG, I think they're nice. Very nice that the menubar and titlebar have the same color, now that they'll be "merged" anyway.
<DanaG> I find the buttons ugly, however.
<DanaG> And the scrollbars.
<BadHorsie> My scrollbars are present even when they're not needed
<nishanth> is there a way to findout why my computer freezes?
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Plugin%20Manager.png
<jo-erlend> nishanth, logs...
<DanaG> oh, and for a while, gbrainy looked like this: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-gbrainy.png
<bjb1959> I have 2 external usb drives. both ntfs formated one FreeAgent and one LeClie with virtually identical fstab lines. the FreeAgent boots fine but the system won't boot if I try to mount the LeClie from fstab, have to manually do it after boot. Any ideas?
<nishanth> jo-erlend: i am very new to linux.. could plz tell me how i can analyse the logs and find what could be wrong? also how do i get access to logs?
<jo-erlend> nishanth, there is a log viewer in System > Administration. Messages, dmesg and kernel.log might be good places to start.
<jo-erlend> and syslog.
<nishanth> jo-erlend: well i am in dmesg... it is numbers and mostly stuff i dont understand. what am i supposed to look in it?
<BadHorsie> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<BadHorsie> I wonder if there's an entry to use the propietary drivers and get rid of nouveau :S
<yofel> BadHorsie: if you installed nvidia-current it should use the nvidia driver
<BadHorsie> yofel: Well, it says it's the newest version... jockey even gets to the point to change the xorg.conf file but once I reboot nouveau has taken control of the card and I can't insmod nvidia
<yofel> BadHorsie: do you have /usr on a seperate partition?
<yofel> wait that's supposed to be fixed, hm...
<BadHorsie> yofel: Yeah
<BadHorsie> (Yeah I have /user in a separate partition)
<BadHorsie> s/user/usr
<yofel> oh, well, then let's see
<yofel> BadHorsie: can you try 'sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers-own.conf' and see if that helps?
<bjsnider> it was scheduled to be fixed
<yofel> ah
<BadHorsie> yofel: shouldn't I be copying something from /usr? Sorry I just don't get it :P
<yofel> BadHorsie: that first file is a symlink to a symlink to a file on /usr ;)
<yofel> /usr/lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf actually
<BadHorsie> yofel: Ah nice, thanks a lot
 * penguin42 hands yofel a bag of bread crumbs
<penguin42> follow the symlinks
<BadHorsie> The blue symlinks :P
<BadHorsie> -s
 * yofel thanks penguin42 and get's lost trying to fine a place to store them away...
<yofel> *find
<BadHorsie> And the sad thing is that I was so happy yesterday making space on / migrating /usr to a different partition :(
<BadHorsie> Thanks so much, it worked.
<bjsnider> i don't see the advantage to having /usr on a separate partition
<DanaG> There's no advantage.  Just breakage. =þ
<BUGa_vacations> I only have ONE data partition
 * yofel can only think of something like mounting it over NFS, but that's pretty much all...
<BUGa_vacations> and ONE swap
<BUGa_vacations> at least until we have working swap on file
<yofel> I have /home seperate, but that's more because I'm used to it
<tsimpson> there's nothing stopping you from using a file as swap
<BadHorsie> I always have /home and /var on a different partition
<BUGa_vacations> tsimpson: like hibernation
<BUGa_vacations> not that I use it anymore, since it simply doesn't work and is SLOWWWWWWWWWWWW
<BUGa_vacations> BadHorsie: old habbits
 * yofel wonders when hibernate actually worked for him...
<BUGa_vacations> keep up with times
<yofel> ... I think never
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: works a lot of times for me
<BUGa_vacations> but since we seemed to have drop ALL suport for ram compression with uswsup
<yofel> well more like... nvidia and suspend/hibernate is a gamble
<BUGa_vacations> I don't really see the need to use it
<yofel> and hibernate on my EeePC would cause 2GB of uneccessary wear on my SSD
<DanaG> hmm, get a 2GB SD card and put swap on that?
<DanaG> Would have to be a fast one.
<crimsun> err, 32 GB SSD and put swap on it
<crimsun> that's plenty for /, /usr, and swap
<crimsun> put /home on external usb storage
<DanaG> swap is bad for SSD.
<crimsun> everything writing is "bad"
 * yofel wonders how swap on a SD card is supposed to be any better...
<yofel> it anything it's slower
<yofel> *if
<DanaG> yofel: sd cards are cheaper.
<crimsun> yofel: it won't be faster than rotary
 * yofel wonders what would happen if he set swappiness to 0
<penguin42> yofel: I think it just won't swap until it really needs to
<yofel> hm, makes sense
<BadHorsie> yofel wonders a lot :P
<yofel> it's not like I know everything :P
<crimsun> just buy a tonne of RAM and don't use swap
<yofel> I already have 2GB, that's all that fits into my EeePC
<yofel> On my desktop with 6GB I really have no swap at all
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-04
<crimsun> I've got 4, and I struggle a lot during these parallel rebuilds
<BUGa_vacations> can't find the xkcd about time travel to learn how to code classes :(
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: That's not getting written until next week
<chocamo> I installed the current daily server and when I am trying to login im getting "login incorret" . I've tried installing twice now and am 100% sure of the password +username
<BUGa_vacations> penguin42: I saw it already... a few weeks ago
<raystlin35> can someone tell me where plymouth-set-default-theme went in lucid?
<yofel> wasn't that replaced by the 'default.plymouth' alternative?
<raystlin35> ok... then i might need to log a bug... i get the appropriate them on shutdown, but on startup, just get a black screen
<raystlin35> s/them/theme
<raystlin35> or can someone tell me how to fix it?
<BadHorsie> raystlin35: did you already check update-alternatives --config default.plymouth ?
<raystlin35> not yet.  do i need to update-initramfs afterwards as well?
<raystlin35> BadHorsie: let me see if it fixed it... brb
<BadHorsie> I have a question, when I'm in grub I do the vbetest and it says 640x480, then it asks me to hit a key and the screen goes nuts, I'm able to use a 1280x1024 background tga picture btw, I'm using grub-pc (1.98)
<raystlin36> BadHorsie: thanks for the tip... after an update-initramfs, it works the way it was meant to
<BUGa_vacations> penguin42: FYI http://abstrusegoose.com/249
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: Oh yeh I remember that :-)
<BUGa_vacations> I knew I saw it
<BUGa_vacations> just got stock in xkcd
<BadHorsie> And I do notice it blinks a lot at the start, startupmanager is set to 1280x1024 on the both the bootloadermenu resolution and display resolution on the boot options. GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024 on /etc/default/grub. There's a set gfxmode=1280x1024 on /boot/grub/grub.cfg and a vga=795 on the linux menuentry, any ideas?
<DanaG> rawr: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/rawr.jpg
<DanaG> =þ
<BadHorsie> That's one scary puppy
<DanaG> heh, the darker one is the puppy; the other is older.  And was saying "go away", essentially.
<ZykoticK9> BadHorsie, i certainly could be wrong, but i don't believe vga= lines are compatible with the Lucid kernel, something to look into anyways
<DanaG> That's an awesome picture my mom got.  anyway, enough off-topic.
<BadHorsie> ZykoticK9: I'll remove it, won't hurt to reboot
<BadHorsie> Wow reboot is so damn fast now
<BadHorsie> Well it still blinks a lot without the vga which is previous to loading the menu anyway
<BadHorsie> Still, how the hell does vbetest work?
<penguin42> BadHorsie: It uses the VESA bios extensions to change modes and read info about the modes I think
<yofel> hm, then that might be a bug after all, last time I messed with plymouth I did run vbetest once and got pixel garbage instead of plymouth
<yofel> (nvidia)
<BadHorsie> That's what I'm getting now
<BadHorsie> But I have nvidia drivers which is the main thing forme
<yofel> well, same setup then
<BadHorsie> Without vga= I get a giant "ubuntu" logo instead of pixel garbage
<blue102> hi guys
<BadHorsie> I'm gonna try hwinfo --framebuffer next
<yofel> hm, I didn't try vga= since it stopped working in karmic, maybe I should try to get myself framebuffers again
<yofel> they changed it into gfxpayload or similiar for grub I think
<BadHorsie> That might be what I'm looking for
<AbuMaia> has the new logo font been made available yet?
<arand> AbuMaia: I'm not sure if it's even fully complete with the remaining letter yet...
<ZykoticK9> AbuMaia, a couple of days ago a post on planet.ubuntu refering to the Kubuntu plymouth screen mentioned that the K wasn't even ready yet (or something along those lines)
<AbuMaia> wow.  Ok, thanks ^_^
<arand> But they've got the K now I think.
<wgrant> ZykoticK9: The k has been ready for a couple of days, and the Plymouth theme is done.
<BadHorsie> I had kubuntu's plymouth by mistake some hours ago and it didn't look that bad
<ZykoticK9> arand, wgrant i knew the kubuntu plymouth was finished - but didn't that article mention the k somehow?
<wgrant> ZykoticK9: It did. The k was finished soon afterwards.
<yofel> the kubuntu plymouth theme looks great on nouveau, but horrible on nvidia (KMS I know)
<OnlyRevolutions> well hello there everyone.
<AbuMaia> btw, I hope there's going to be some sort of tutorial for upgrading.  I got started with 9.10, so I haven't done a full upgrade like this yet.
<OnlyRevolutions> I would love to use KDE but I can't support an environment that sticks a random K in front of every application's name.
<AbuMaia> how can a single letter be random? ^_^
<yofel> BadHorsie: I found bug 428519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428519 in grub2 "Unable to enable framebuffer modes with grub 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428519
<BadHorsie> Argh, still pixel garbage
<James147> OnlyRevolutions: its doing that less now,,
<BadHorsie> Let's see
<OnlyRevolutions> I meant superfluous, sorry.
<yofel> BadHorsie: I'll try the forum post mentioned in the last comment now
<OnlyRevolutions> So what does everyone think of the whole close button change?
<OnlyRevolutions> Is the left side the best side?
<penguin42> OnlyRevolutions: Well, I've put it back
<OnlyRevolutions> I'm a lame dork with a Macbook so I won't even notice actually.
<yofel> BadHorsie: I get the feeling though that debian uses a slightly different grub2 than we do...
<OnlyRevolutions> I'm relieved that they mirrored the buttons, if they hadn't done that it would have broken everyone's muscle memory.
<OnlyRevolutions> as it stands hitting the left or right corner doesn't change a whole heck of a lot but it's been funny watching people lose their minds over it.
 * wgrant really didn't find it too bad after the first day.
<arand> OnlyRevolutions: Change for the sake of change, is going to  slightly impair usability for a majority, overall negative, but wahetver, ayatana does their thing...
<wgrant> I had many more problems when they switched the order but hadn't yet switched the side.
<BadHorsie> yofel: Indeed, btw I managed to make the pixel garbage not go away and lock the pc :)
<penguin42> yofel: I think Grub2 is very modular
<OnlyRevolutions> Yeah wgrant that's what was a strange idea.
<wgrant> OnlyRevolutions: It was an intermediate step.
<yofel> penguin42: seems so
<OnlyRevolutions> well that makes sense :)
<OnlyRevolutions> Are there any fixes to the notifications in the latest builds?
<OnlyRevolutions> I've only checked them out first hand.
<wgrant> OnlyRevolutions: What was broken?
<OnlyRevolutions> ... I mean second hand.
<BadHorsie> I have the feeling I'm pee'ing in the wrong direction since the blinking is even BEFORE getting to the grub2 menu
<OnlyRevolutions> Well... the whole solution of having tier 1 and tier 2 notifications instead of just stacking is just silly to me. It's not broken per se just really ugly and I feel it's a dumb solution.
<wgrant> OnlyRevolutions: Oh yes, that's still around.
<wgrant> But wasn't it the same in Karmic?
<wgrant> I've been using Lucid since well before Alpha 1, so I don't quite remember.
<wgrant> I've been tempted to patch it away.
<OnlyRevolutions> Yep it's always been this way, it was actually even worse before they added the two tiers since they would just cancel out notifications before you could read them.
<wgrant> While Canonical DX is doing some wonderful things (like indicators), they are also doing some really sucky things (like the notify-osd changes; Jaunty's was good, where the notifications stacked up. and like the lack of tooltips on indicators).
<OnlyRevolutions> "Got a notification while changing your volume? Sorry you didn't get to read it!"
<penguin42> yofel: If I remember correctly the Grub2 grub-pc module handles vga= where as the plain grub2 module doesn't
<OnlyRevolutions> Also being able to click to interact with notifications in some way would improve their usefulness a lot in my opinion. For example if I get a notification saying "File X has been downloaded" doesn't it make sense that clicking on it should open File X?
<OnlyRevolutions> The lack of tooltips is a strange idea I'm not even sure what I think of it yet. I can understand them aiming for simplicity but if it's at the sake of usability for people new to Ubuntu or Linux in general I can't see it as a good thing.
<penguin42> when did tooltips go?
<arand> The new indicator applet doesn't have them to begin with I think...
<yofel> hm, just found bug 545103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545103 in grub2 "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX should automatically insert vbe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545103
<yofel> why the hell doesn't etc/default/grub mention that option???
<OnlyRevolutions> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<yofel> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<yofel> that's a short timeout...
<OnlyRevolutions> ubot is in a hurry I guess.
<BadHorsie> Right
<OnlyRevolutions> I'm waiting to see how long it takes someone to put Linux on an iPad.
<penguin42> OnlyRevolutions: I suspect it won't happen - it's very closed hardware
<OnlyRevolutions> Yeah but I can imagine.
<OnlyRevolutions> Although it might end up inadvertently helping to kill off flash.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<OnlyRevolutions> Oh yeah topics forgot about those.
<OnlyRevolutions> I just be typin'
<BadHorsie> What topic?
<OnlyRevolutions> The topic is UBUNTU
<bazhang> try /topic
<OnlyRevolutions> +1
<OnlyRevolutions> So what does everyone think of the aesthetics of Lucid Lynx?
<demism> so easy a retard can use it?
<OnlyRevolutions> Well I seem to be doing okay so you might be on to something demism.
<OnlyRevolutions> But I'm used to OSX anyway so it's not a hard transition.
<demism> purple not my favorite color, but all things aside, i found myself going to the top right a lot and not finding an x there.
<OnlyRevolutions> This is why I demand window controls on both corners and also in the center.
<OnlyRevolutions> How about the bottom of a window too? I mean why not!
<arand> OnlyRevolutions: People seem to like them, in that sence a huge succes, I quite dilike them, but ubuntu to me ubutntu never has had sane defaults anyways...
<arand> OnlyRevolutions: The new themes, I mean, by the way.
<OnlyRevolutions> Yeah I think they're okay but honestly I LOVE the colour brown.
<OnlyRevolutions> I've been missing it for a while.
<OnlyRevolutions> Even though I'm well aware I am the only person in the world who actually enjoys a mostly brown theme.
<gbear14275> anyone else having usb mouse problems?
<demism> switched over to kubuntu-desktop and well... kde loves microsoft apparently
<arand> demism: copies, not loves. Subtle diff ;)
<yofel> ok, setting GFX_PAYLOAD_LINUX=1600x1200x32 gives me a correct framebuffer resolution an even nice plymouth with nvidia but now X doesn't start anymore
<OnlyRevolutions> GNOME pretty much copies OSX as well though if we're going to be fair. :P
<yofel> or maybe just my update just now messed something up
<yofel> *GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX
<bjsnider> yofel, how ironic
<yofel> well, I have a nice working tty now, let's see what's broken
<bjsnider> you can have a pretty 5 second boot, but a vt afterwards, or a black screen on boot and pretty x afterwards
<yofel> XD
<BadHorsie> How did you get it working yofel ?
<BadHorsie> :P
<yofel> BadHorsie: just add GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=<res> in /etc/default/grub, the support for that option is there, but not the documentation
<blue102> how can i make vlc the default movie and streaming player in firefox
<BadHorsie> Along with GFXMODE=<res> ?
<yofel> "xf860OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call" ...
<demism> OnlyRevolutions: thats my problem with the purple. OSX purple... what happened to Ubuntu brown?
<yofel> BadHorsie: yes
<yofel> BadHorsie: actually for me it's gfxmode 1600x1200 and payload 1600x1200x32
<claptrap> Mmk, so I'm trying to get my mic working. I can hear myself through the speakers, but nothing in Ubuntu picks up sound (tried gnome-sound-recorder and Teamspeak 3)
<BadHorsie> yofel: Ah cool, lemme try that
<billybigrigger> blue102, you need the firefox vlc plugin for one...
<blue102> i have that
<yofel> BadHorsie: you might find what I posed just now in your Xorg log after that though :P
<billybigrigger> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<holstein> hey claptrap
<claptrap> holstein: 'ello.
<holstein> if you can hear yourself
<holstein> it should be a routing issue
<holstein> what are you trying to record?
<billybigrigger> blue102, and in nautlius right click on your video file and select properties, then go to the 'open with' tab, and select vlc
<holstein> voice?
<claptrap> holstein: Just my voice, talking, anything. The real goal is Teamspeak; I just used gnome-sound-recorder to make sure the issue wasn't isolated to TS.
<billybigrigger> blue102, you'll have to select vlc for each video type, ie. mp4, avi, wmv, etc etc
<yofel> err... WTF? if i run 'sudo startx' from tt1 I get a root gnome session???
<penguin42> yofel: Yes, what would you expect?
<billybigrigger> blue102, scratch that my friend, system/preferences/prefered applications
<billybigrigger> blue102, multimedia tab, then select 'custom' you'll find vlc in /usr/bin/vlc
<yofel> penguin42: last time I tried that I got a cursor in form of an X and a 16 color terminal in the top left corner
<DoYouKnow> will lucid include drivers for the bcm4328... 802.11n broadcom chipset?
<penguin42> yofel: Haha, if the default window manager gets you gnome and the default Xsessions etc are gnome then you'll just get a gnome desktop
<DoYouKnow> I've had to download them separately in the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<billybigrigger> blue102, using the prefered application method you'll have vlc play all your audio files too though
<DoYouKnow> it would be more convenient if they were on the install cd...
<claptrap> holstein: Is it about time to drop the PulseAudio monster or?
<yofel> penguin42: actually I use KDE by default, but maybe is gnome is set as the default SOMEWHERE
<yofel> hm, ambience looks rather nice actually
<holstein> claptrap: i dont use pulse
<holstein> i use JACK
<holstein> and pulse disables
<holstein> i use JACK anytime im recording
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> you could try something like audacity
<holstein> im not sure what teamspeak is
<claptrap> holstein: Well, I've stuck with Pulse so far because it plays my music without giving me issues; this is the first problem I've haf.
 * holstein is reading something about it
<claptrap> holstein: Teamspeak is like Ventrilo.
<yofel> ah, kdm works fine now too
<blue102> in firefox  under edit tab --> pref. windows media I want to put there vlc  Now how do I do that
<yofel> seems like SAK on tty8 was what fixed it ^^
<DanaG> Last time I tried Audacity, it failed miserably at dealing with PA.
<yofel> let's reboot and try again
<claptrap> Well, again, getting recording to work is not the real goal, here; I'm trying to get Teamspeak up and running.
<claptrap> But the symptoms are the same. (=
<holstein> claptrap: how about skype?
<holstein> theres a test-call thing in skype that might tell you something
<claptrap> holstein: Good point; lemme try it.
<yofel> wow, now my boot experience with nice tty is almost perfect, I just need to figure out how to get plymouth to show before ureadahead finishes (initramfs I guess)
<holstein> claptrap: are you running a teamspeak server?
<holstein> let me know, and i'll try the client on my machine if you want
<claptrap> holstein: No, connecting to one.
<BadHorsie> I gotta try to fix a ureadahead main process terminated with status 5 problem at bootup
<dna42> is thunar oficially bugged in lucid?
<claptrap> holstein: Ok, well, Skype was able to get it. ._.
<dna42> i just noticed that you cant click on anything if you navigated2 levels deep...
<yofel> anyone an idea what 'text.plymouth' is supposed to be?
<holstein> claptrap: i bet its a teamspeak config thing
<dna42> (for example user/pictures/)
<claptrap> holstein: Actually, so is gnome-sound-recorder... so I'm guessing you're right...
<claptrap> holstein: Well, shit.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> now you know
<claptrap> holstein: Well, thanks. lol.
<yofel> rebooting sure got insanely fast... it takes almost more time for my bios to initialise all hardware than for ubuntu to boot...
<bjsnider> this new hard drive is pretty fast:
<bjsnider> Timing buffered disk reads:  256 MB in  3.02 seconds =  84.70 MB/sec
<yofel> now if I could get the kubuntu plymouth background as my grub selection background this would look cool
<BadHorsie> Argh, I couldn't get it to work above 1024x768 :S
<yofel> BadHorsie: sure vbeinfo lists greater than that?
<OnlyRevolutions> hey is there a way to cycle through a bunch of backgrounds randomly ever X minutes with Ubuntu?
<yofel> my old 7300GT only upported up to 1280x1024 framebuffers, only my new 250GTS supports my full resolution 1600x1200
<arand> OnlyRevolutions: The universe background set does that at the moment, somehow, have a look at it.
<OnlyRevolutions> thank you arand.
<BadHorsie> yofel: Well, vbeinfo lists at the start 640x480
<arand> OnlyRevolutions: or "cosmos" rather.
<BadHorsie> I have a 9800GT now
<arand> OnlyRevolutions: /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/
<yofel> BadHorsie: and...? I get a rather long list of resolutions with vbeinfo
<OnlyRevolutions> thank you very much :)
<BadHorsie> yofel: from the grub console?
<yofel> yes
<BadHorsie> I'm just running vbetest without any arguments...
<BadHorsie> Lemme reboot yet again
<yofel> /etc/default/grub says to use vbeinfo
<BadHorsie> Yeah that's what I'm gonna do
<BadHorsie> Since I've only used vbetest
<BadHorsie> Yeah it lists 1600x1200x32
<BadHorsie> It doesn't list x24 as I was testing... S:
<BadHorsie> Yay yet another test
<dna42> could somebody tell me where to find the buglist for thunar in lucid?
<BadHorsie> NEAT!
 * BadHorsie tattooes a RTFM in his forehead
<arand> dna42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar I would assume.
<dna42> arand: thanks
<BadHorsie> Thanks again yofel
<BadHorsie> I owe you a beer.
<yofel> he, never mind, I got myself nice framebuffers too finally so I'm happy :D
<BadHorsie> Ah, how beautiful to see no more blinking before plymouth
<kelopez> I have a lucidian question: if I install the beta, I can upgrade to the final version later?
<yofel> kelopez: yes
<kelopez> yay :D
<yofel> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<kelopez> ok
<kelopez> thank you ;9
<kelopez> ;)*
<kelopez> bai
<agroker> after recent updates to 10.04 I lost my sound - not speaker icon on the top panel, no sound whatsoever, while video on youtube plays nicely, how to repair it?
<mazda01> hello all. gdm and wdm wont boot me to my graphical desktop. It says I am running lucid from the tty1. I did an update-manager -d from a mythbuntu karmic install.
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: Anything interesting int he log?
<mazda01> which log would i look at?
<mazda01> hang on, i did a update and then an upgrade. restarted and now im logging into the desktop. icewm i belive. it's really really slow though,
<KB1JWQ> dmesg and /var/log/messages aer great places to start.
<mazda01> wow, it's like a dog just trying to get from the booting window manager to a tty1
<avis> crimsun, you around ?  the 2.6.32-19 pae alsa modules don't seem to be picking up my 8788 card
<dooglus> hi guys.  I don't see any kind of 'network manager' in the new GNOME.  did it move?
<dooglus> can I add it to my panel somehow?  or run it from the command line?
<coz_> dooglus,  it should be there  It is on my lucid install here?
<ddecator> dooglus: do you have the network monitor applet on the top panel?
<dooglus> coz_: I thought it probably should be, but it isn't
<dooglus> ddecator: I don't see it
<coz_> dooglus,   its not under add to panel ?
<dooglus> ddecator: I can 'add to panel', but I don't know which applet to add
<coz_> dooglus,  it should be networkmanager
<dooglus> coz_: try it: click 'add to panel' and type 'net' in the search box at the top.  do you see it?
<coz_> dooglus,   it isnt listed there o0
<dooglus> I see nothing when I type 'net'
<ddecator> dooglus: the applet is "Network Monitor"
<ddecator> or should be
<dooglus> ddecator: right.  how do I add it?  do you see it in the 'add to panel' list?
<coz_> no network monitor there either
<coz_> hodl on let me test I am on the wrong machine
<dooglus> nothing with 'net' in its name for me
<coz_> nothing that begins with the letter "N" under there
<ddecator> that's what i see when i try to add an applet. do you have network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed?
<dooglus> I see 'notification area'
<dooglus> that's the only 'n'
<dooglus> ddecator: I do
<coz_> dooglus,  nothing beginning with net or network listed
<dooglus> ddecator: I have these: network-manager network-manager-gnome network-manager-kde network-manager-openvpn network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome network-manager-vpnc
<demism> how can i install kubuntu-desktop and the get rid of gnome?
<ddecator> dooglus: hm, you have all of the network manager packages i have installed, plus a few extra...
<ddecator> it used to be nm-applet that was in the panel, but i don't remember what is switched to
<ddecator> dooglus: gnome-netstatus-applet ?
<coz_> dooglus,  go to system/prefereces/startup applications
<coz_> dooglus,   you will see network manager there
<dooglus> ddecator: gnome-netstatus-applet is in universe...
<dooglus> coz_: I don't.  maybe that's the problem
<coz_> dooglus,  oo  maybe
<dooglus> coz_: if you go there, select it, click 'edit', what's in the fields?
<dooglus> I see two entries 'no name', 'no description'
<dooglus> maybe the network manager one got blanked out
<ddecator> i don't think that's the right applet anyway
<dooglus> when I click 'edit' on it, I see 3 blank boxes (name, command, coment)
<coz_> dooglus,   Name - Network Manager   Command = nm-applet --sm-disable
<ddecator> well that's not right
<dooglus> coz_: I think it is the right one.  what's the command in yours?
<mazda01> somehow I screwed up my desktop sessions? how do i get rid of all xfce session apps, i only want to run icewm
<dooglus> ty.
<coz_> no problem I forgot it was in start up apps
<dooglus> I just added it - maybe it'll be ok when I log in next
<coz_> dooglus,  give it a try :)
<dooglus> I also tried running 'nm-applet --sm-disable' and it came up
<coz_> cool then it should auto start now
<crimsun> avis: do you have dmesg spew from -19-generic-pae's boot?
<dooglus> it says 'networking disabled' probably because I had to hack the wireless network definition into /etc/networking/interfaces
<crimsun> avis: pastebin < dmesg
<dooglus> I wonder what the other missing one is.  I didn't have a window manager when I logged in - is there a 'metacity' or something in yours?  or 'window manager'?
<avis> i'm not sure crimsun i dont see any text on boot until i see the ubuntu logo
<mazda01> how do i set my ubuntu lucid install that was upgraded from jaunty so that it doesn't even have a darn window manager. it's only a file/mythtv server
<avis> i've since switched back to the 32-18 kernel and all is working again
<kjele> mazda01: you meand the gdm?
<ddecator> dooglus: i don't have anything related to metacity in mine
<crimsun> avis: install pastebinit, then use dmesg|pastebinit
<mazda01> i don't need gdm, any window manager, any panels, just plain command line would be fine for me. it's on really ancient hardware and it's horrible waiting for the darn gui to come up. i don't mind working in a terminal
<ddecator> mazda01: why didn't you install the server edition?
<mazda01> i don;t even need X i don't think. well, maybe I do so I can forward X to my other machine where I can run myth-setup
<kjele> mazda01: The easiest way is to remove ubuntu-desktop package
<mazda01> kjele: that's been long gone but thanks for trying. i now have a multitude of desktops installed. LXDE, Openbox, XFCE, Icewm etc etc.
<mazda01> ddecator: becauwse this server has been around since before I was comfortable with the cli.
<mazda01> it's been upgraded from jaunty to karmic, now to lucid
<kjele> mazda01: Well since ubuntu changed to upstart there are new files you need to edit. But should find them in /etc/init
<ddecator> ah, fair enough
<mazda01> i noticed that something about PAM came up and I think that's caussing a problem with my samba install.
<kjele> mazda01: You can try to comment line 23 in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<mazda01> kjele: well, i don't use gdm like I said. I use wdm I beelive. maybe i'll look a similar named file
<kjele> mazda01: yea just comment the dm you use
<mazda01> kjele: and what will this do? can i somehow lock down the console?
<mazda01> i doubt anyone would break into my house and try to access my server, but when I ran icewm, i could lock the screen, but how would I do that if I am not running X?
<kjele> mazda01: It will not start gdm with upstart. But then some other services might get disrupted
<mazda01> thanks for everyones feedback. gotta go to bed. see ya
<thebishop> anyone using an Asus UL30a-series laptop with Lucid?  I just ordered one
<avis> crimsun, its working in the -19 pae kernel now, don't know why, but this time it works
<avis> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=678025a64e883e92577ae751552308b4de0e29ec
<toogreen> have you guys noticed the current help page in UbuntuOne? http://www.google.com/buzz/108807597209687392863/NPEg1uZGzsH/I-know-this-is-still-beta-but-considering-how-many
<dooglus> when I upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, is something meant to add stuff to my GNOME startup app list?
<dooglus> there's a bluetooth manager that seems to be new, andit's not in my list
<dooglus> for example
<shoonya> is there any repo from where i can install nautilus-elementary for lucid ?
<billybigrigger_> shoonyahttp://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/nautilus-elementary-simplified-nautilus.html,
<shinjitestroch> Would any one have any idea what I can do about initramfs the I'm running on 2.6.32-18
<SandGorgon> hi guys, is it safe to update from 9.10 to 10.04 ? Anything I should be looking out for ?
<shinjitestroch> Update only via apt-get. If you run into a partial upgrade do not pursue.
<SandGorgon> shinjitestroch, not through "update-manager -d" ?  or did you mean changing the sources.list and running 'apt-get update; apt-get safe-upgrade'
<shinjitestroch> I meant not going through update manager.
<kjele> SandGorgon: We are in a freeze now so it would be "safe" to upgrade assuming the mirror is up to date
<SandGorgon> kjele, thanks.. but, as shinjitestroch says, is it unsafe to go through update-manager ? secondly, does one run "dist-upgrade" ?
<shinjitestroch> I say it is unsafe to go through update manager because there is a high chance you will end up failing the upgrade restart the app then do a partial upgrade. If it asks for a partial upgrade don't do it unless you understand exaactly what packages are being removed and how it will affect your system.
<kjele> SandGorgon: If you are on karmic then update-manager -d is much safer than apt
<SandGorgon> ok.. will try with the sources.list method... I hope I get it right...
<SandGorgon> i hope there is no problem mixing lucid and karmic ppas (some volunteer ppas) ?
<kjele> SandGorgon: Should not be a problem if it is not drivers
<kjele> SandGorgon: before you start read this http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<ddecator> SandGorgon: idk if you started yet, but sometimes it's wise to disable the third-party PPAs during the upgrade, then re-enable them afterward (just to make sure the system upgrades fine)
<SandGorgon> ddecator, thanks that is helpful
<ddecator> SandGorgon: no problem. it also gives you a chance to go through and see if you don't need some PPAs anymore (maybe the ppa karmic version is the same or behind the one included in lucid)
<ddecator> if it's for a package in the official repos
<CyL> is there an easy way to make lucid less purple?
<ddecator> change the background, maybe choose a different icon theme
<kjele> CyL: change theme or wallpaper
<Kaz> Which part? All parts? You can change the theme to one of many from http://gnome-look.org/
<Kaz> GTK 2.x is what you'd be looking for. I'd recommend http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Equinox+GTK+Engine?content=121881
 * ddecator loves the homosapien metacity and clear looks theme =)
<CyL> In fact I'm using kubuntu... I guess this is the wrong channel than... sorry folks
<ddecator> oh, idk what themes are on kubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> just 3 kde themes by default  (well netbook has 3 to use) then you can customuze by picking other theme parts.
<CyL> is there a channel analogous to this but for kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  not really
<ddecator> kubuntu+1?
<Dr_Willis> proberly not muhc chatter in there. theres not a lot in here really :)
<ddecator> usually not many people in the kubuntu channels from what i've heard
<Kaz> Oh my, I didn't realize you where using kubuntu. In that case http://kde-look.org/
<CyL> I also gave it a try because I thought the look an feel would be much different, but they are very similar in fact
<CyL> ddecator: there isn't such channel, it is forwarding here
<ddecator> haha, oh really? i suppose it's easier that way
<Dr_Willis> Im just reading up on the latest PC news and  Stuff :) Anyone know if Linux on an ARM based device will be able to run wine?
<Kaz> If I remember correctly they changed how the login screen and splash screen work so there a lot harder to change
<ddecator> Kaz: yah, it involves getting into the config files
<ddecator> i hope they make it easier to theme, i'd prefer to get rid of the purple plymouth and gdm without having to hack the system
<CyL> If they are so similar, why there are different flavours?
<ddecator> personal preferences, some work better on different systems
<Dr_Willis> Gnome similer to KDE?  or did i miss somehting here?
<Dr_Willis> or are we refering to KDM and GDM ?
<Kaz> I think KDE came from possible legal issues with gnome? I don't really know
<CyL> Dr_Willis: in ubuntu/kubuntu 10.04 the look and feel is very similar
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  i found them radically different.
<ddecator> default programs are extremely different
<CyL> Dr_Willis: really?
<Dr_Willis> KDE 4.4 vs Gnome = Radically different yes.
<Dr_Willis> Unless you use the 'they both have a panel and a start button' as a 'way they are very similer' other then that..  its all very diffrent
<Kaz> Cyl if you have hard drive space to kill you may want to try installing virtualbox and creating an ubuntu 10.04 VM to check it out
<ddecator> use testdrive =)
<Dr_Willis> of course with that logic.. most all desktop/os/windowmanagers re very similer. :)
<CyL> Kaz: I'm using it in virtualbox... I'll give that a try, thanks for the advice...
<Dr_Willis> hers a screenshot of my KDE desktop
<Dr_Willis> http://drop.io/cpwt62e#
<ddecator> i made my own background =)
<Dr_Willis> heh - theres 5 people looking at my screenshot
<Dr_Willis> drop.io has a chat feature at the bottom
<kjele> Dr_Willis: The preview is too small
<ddecator> actually, i have lens flare i need to remove, lets try this gimp resynthesize feature...
<arand> Dr_Willis: Nice, plain and simple, I like.
<Dr_Willis> arand:  plain in the theme/colors/look - but not in whats going on
<Dr_Willis> I like the view log files in a widgit feature
<Dr_Willis> the wallpapers randomly change also. :) i got a set of about a dozen colors
<Kaz> What do you use to make your wallpaper change? I use drapes at the moment but it loves to crash
<kjele> I use xmonad so there is always someting occupying the screen
<ddecator> off topic i know, but here's mine =) http://imgur.com/5THtm.jpg
<Dr_Willis> kde has the feature built in
<Dr_Willis> actually gnome does now also if you set it up right
<Kaz> Oh really? The only way I saw involved an xml file
<arand> Kaz: /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/background-1.xml does that on both karmic and lucid.
<Kaz> I saw a guide on that but I have something along the lines of 300 images and really didn't want to make that many changes to the file. Drapes allows me to monitor a folder
<ddecator> hm resynthesizer didn't work as good as i hoped...
<Dr_Willis> Kaz:  that is how you set it up right. :)
<Dr_Willis> theres also a wallpaper changer program called 'wally' i recall.
<Dr_Willis> but i dont need that big of a tool
<nhasian> where is gnome-shell 2.30?  i only see 2.28.1 in the lucid repos
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-manual.org/?audiobook
<arand> nhasian: isn't even released yet: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/
<nhasian> arand, thanks i thought gnome-shell 2.30 was part of gnome 2.30.  guess its coming later....
<arand> nhasian: part of gnome 3.0 rather.
<navetz> hey guys I upgraded to lucid trying to fix my touchpad so I could enable two finger horizontal scrolling
<nhasian> arand, gnome's press release said that Gnome 2.30 included a preview release of gnome-shell.  i figured it would be 2.30 :)
<navetz> the new system settings seem to work for enabling and disabling horizontal scrolling but nothing happens for two finger scrollling
<ddecator> navetz: are you sure your touchpad supports multitouch?
<navetz> ddecator: almost certain
<navetz> ddecator: there was a sticker on it when I got it showing off the multitouch features. I never booted windows so I couldn't test it but a friend has the same one and it works for him.
<ddecator> navetz: ok. i know there is a way to do it, but i can't remember how. i don't think there are any official packages in the repos that offer multi-touch support, but i may be wrong
<ddecator> navetz: er, any packages in the repos that enable mutlitouch rather
<ddecator> multitouch*
<navetz> ddecator: ah okay, well i don't mind editing some configs I just don't know how :)
<navetz> ddecator: i mean i don't know which ones! lol
<navetz> ddecator: oh also I am using KDE, I think that makes a difference ;(
<ddecator> navetz: well i could offer google results, but idk for sure if they will work, so i don't want to encourage you to try something that may or may not cause your touchpad to stop working properly
<navetz> ddecator: there are settings on this page that seem to work for others: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline/Fixes#Brighness%20Control%20%28fn+Arrow%29
<navetz> I just doon't know where to put the file :(
<ddecator> ...for fixing brightness control?
<navetz> ddecator: uhh sorry if you scroll up there is some touchpad stuff
<ddecator> oh, haha
<navetz> ddecator: ohhh i found the RC file with the settings! now just to find out what calls this rc file lol
<Kaz> Navetz have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165087&page=71 by chance? It looks like it may do what your after (granted its for a different model of laptop)
<navetz> Kaz: ah I have not seen this, I'll try it
<navetz> Kaz: thanks again
<navetz> Kaz: hey it worked again!!!!! fuck you're good thank you
<Kaz> Hurray!
<ddecator> i wish my touchpad had multitouch support =(
<navetz> ddecator: one day, one day.
<navetz> i don't think this can use the circle scrolling yet
<navetz> but maybe it'll be ready by the time lucid comes out
<ddecator> you can enable circular scrolling with gsynaptics
<hanasaki> trying to get dovecot ssl working hwoever the certs that come with the install result in "unknown ca' in log files.   how can I get a good self signed cert to work?
<Dr_Willis> I never can rember how the multitouch stuff works.. so i alwyas end up accidently doing it when i dont want to. :)
<navetz> ddecator: i am using kde I don't think gsynaptic works
<ddecator> navetz: oh, right...
<Aidar-Nagato> hi) i've got alps touchpad, but ubuntu thinks that it's ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse. what should i do?
<Kaz> Aidar-Nagato looks like that might be a problem in the kernel. You may find this bug report relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/527890
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 527890 in linux "ALPS touchpad in HP Mini 311 not configurable/recognized as a touchpad" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mikehh> with recent updates to beta 1 - could not connect via wireless internet - it worked before the update - it will not connect now (works on other versions as you can see)
<mikehh> re-installed - updated - rebooted - could not connect
<Kaz> What wireless card do you have?
<mikehh> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<Mikerhinos> hi
<mikehh> it's working fine on Karmic and works ok on beta1 - just fails after the updates on Friday
<mikehh> maybe I should redo again
<Kaz> Do you get any errors when you try to connect to a network?
<Mikerhinos> the 29th , if i want to do a Lucid fresh install on my beta without loosing all my installed apps , i just have to do a "/home" partition , copy all the "personal folder" in it then install final Lucid ?
<mikehh> it just keeps trying to connect, does not
<Kaz> You will still lose all your apps but at least you will keep most settings if you copy your home folder to a home parittion
<mikehh> I have a /home partition with all versions using the same partition eg /home/mha is 9.10 amd64 with / on separate partition etc
<Kaz> Mikehh: I can't really find anything useful :(
<mikehh> Kaz: neither could I - just thought someone here might have some tuits
<Mikerhinos> ok thanks , because i don't know why but i have some kde files sometimes when i update , and i fear that if i try to delete one , synaptic will select many dependencies that will destroy my ubuntu if removed
<Kaz> I know after I had a horrific experience with wireless cards in ubuntu I bought a 100 ft cable and a switch so I can't offer much help
<Dr_Willis> latest laptop i installed ubuntu on... wireless worked..  i was amazafied.. :)
<Dr_Willis> new life in a low end laptop.
<mikehh> I tried to use a homeplug qa couple of weeks ago, couldn't get it to work and managed to kill my wireless card
<Dr_Willis> homeplug? that oneof those network over the powerlines things?
<mikehh> yup
<Dr_Willis> every review ive ever read of such devices.. scream... 'do not want..' :)
<Dr_Willis> Im in an old old house. with knob-tube wireing in some places.. so not a good fit for me .
<mikehh> was trying to set up kvm or virtual-box which I can't get to work with wireless
<Dr_Willis> You were trying to get vbirtualbox to use wirless drivers for the Hostmachines hardware?
<mikehh> yes - my router is on the other side of the house
<benkay86> Lucid server -- init won't run on headless machine with serial console! Any ideas?
<Kaz> KVM and Vbox don't actually know what you have for real hardware. Long as your host environment has an active Internet connection your VMs should to
<Kaz> benkay are there any errors?
<benkay86> Kaz: With install from beta 1 no, with install daily-live something about broken pipes.
<benkay86> Kaz: Last line of serial console output is:
<benkay86> Kaz: filesystem-label: clean, 47914/15209424 files, 1164868/60719104 blocks
<benkay86> Kaz: Which I assume means things are going fine until init/upstart is supposed to take over the boot process.
<benkay86> Followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<mikehh> Kaz: dunno, I have never been able to get it to work - I do a lot of testing and wanted to set up different environments without having to re-boot
<Kaz> Benkay86K Can't really help you there, this is over my head
<benkay86> :-(
<mikehh> anyway - going to re-install, and update slowly and see if I can find the point of failure
<Kaz> That is odd mikehh. In all of my VMs (I use both vbox and kvm) There network has almost always worked out of the box
<Kaz> Good luck!
<mikehh> Kaz: I think I need to setup a specific IP address - but have not had enough time to experiment
<Mikerhinos> benkay86,  i had problems with init too on latest lucid desktop live cd for a friends pc yesterday , can't even boot it to gnome , so i installed karmic , maybe it's bugged
<benkay86> Mikerhinos: That's what I thought, so I went back and reinstalled from the beta 1. Same problem.
<benkay86> Boot hangs after declaring my filesystems clean.
<benkay86> Tried disabling plymouth, but to no avail.
<Mikerhinos> on desktop version it loads sources.list , some drivers , then i get 3 lines of status 4 errors , and the system freezes (the cd boots fine on another system)
<benkay86> Honestly, some sort of error message would be nice at this point.
<benkay86> It's possible the output just isn't going to the serial console anymore, but then I would expect the HD LED to flash a bit more.
<Mikerhinos> i think it detects the sempron of my friend as a pIII , maybe there's a problem with that ? I'm not an ubuntu/linux guru so i can't really help :s
<benkay86> Bah, it's too late for complicated problems. I'll try again in the morning.
<Mikerhinos> it's 8h40AM here in France :)
<Mikerhinos> it's a bit too early for complicated problems , cafeine isn't arrived at destination yet , lol
<mikehh> hey it's an hour earlier for me here in Aberdeen, Scotland
<mikehh> anyway, going to try some stuff - bbl
<Dr_Willis> Testing out Jolicloud disrto on my netbook. :)  gotta love UNR variants..
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what will happen to the UNR stuff when the next gnome with gnomeshell gets here.
<blue102> when is the final release
<Kaz> Don't think its been set yet
<blue102> ah i see
<Kaz> I lied
<Kaz> The final stable version will be released on April 29, 2010.
<Kaz> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<blue102> it runs well so far
<blue102> ah goodie
<Mikerhinos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<blue102> thanks
<Mikerhinos> yes it runs great , even on alpha2 i hadn't had much problems , except when they switched to nouveau's driver
<blue102> I just had to figure a few things out and got instant help here
<Kaz> Really? I seem to be fixing problem after problem
<blue102> I just started a few weeks ago on linux I have tried a few versions but landed with ubuntu server and xubuntu
<Mikerhinos> on that pc i had a very few problems really , i don't even have to recompile my nvidia driver when there is a kernel update
<Moc> gbrainy memory test is freaking hard !!
<blue102> i'm running it on a p3 compaq armada e 500 laptop
<Moc> wish there were a easier level lol
<Moc> LiraNuna: ouch
<Moc> blue102:
<LiraNuna> ?
<Moc> LiraNuna: I meanth blue102
<LiraNuna> ah, np
<blue102> I just installed it works fine out of box
<Dr_Willis> Well - updated/upgraded and gnome seems to be working now.  guess all the issues from last week have been beaten to death.
<Moc> in the ubuntu software center, when downloading an application, trying to click install in any other app rarelly work
<blue102> what's your pc like moc
<Dr_Willis> ive had it work Moc . but last i tried you had to doit from the details tab.. which was weird
<Mikerhinos> same for me , i have to do it from details tab
<Nullbeat> Moc: I noticed that as well. I got around it by clicking more info, then clicking install now to que it.
<Moc> blue102: Dell Latitude E6400
<Dr_Willis> Yea. i still have to select the 2nd thing to install.  'More Info -> install' to que up the install requests
<Moc> blue102: core 2 duo P9700 2.8ghz with 8gig of ram, 128gig SSD HD
<Moc> will try that next time
<Dr_Willis> The Install button on the main page. goes grey..  but  more info -> install works
<Mikerhinos> oh , direct install works for me now , don't know when they fixed it up
<Moc> I just installed it so..
<Moc> what the reason to have the min/max/close action at the left side of the app bar rather than right ?
<blue102> it sounds a bit like the wifes toshiba  moc
<Dr_Willis> Moc:  supposubly theres going to be some special stuff in the place on the left....
<Nullbeat> It's like mac feeling, but not the same button order... :/
<blue102> she does not like xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. cant install gnome-shell right now..
<Dr_Willis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Dr_Willis>   gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<Moc> well 10.04 feel mac alittle... especially with the default background
<Moc> I feel like in StarTrek 2009 edition...
<Mikerhinos> Moc,  i'm personally used to it now , and i find it better , i don't have to get the cursor all over my 32" screen to close a windows , it's just up the menus , and yes i think they plan to put some other buttons on the right
<Moc> ttp://screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/star-trek-crew-and-lens-flares.jpg
<Moc> Mikerhinos: well my cursor is always on the right, and I use it on my 46" screen ;)
<Nullbeat> Bear with me here guys, I'm on my phone right now... I'm running a macbook pro 3,1 and everytime I open lid from hibernate, kernel defecates on itself.
<Moc> but I guess I could change it... but I'll get used to it
<Dr_Willis> They could do somthing like the gnome-unr does and put the window title and close button in the middle of the top panel
<Dr_Willis> thats doable with panel applets
<Moc> gwibber-service running at 100% again !!!
<Moc> gota remove that crap
<Kaz> Nullbeat: Is there any output?
<Moc> anyone notice the default yahoo search doesn't get the cursor ready in the box to type
<Mikerhinos> 9h30AM , time for me to logout , take a shower and go in the family for the easter meal :) good bye all
<Nullbeat> Kaz: I've used the pop up apport thing. It's generally something about resume power state test or along those lines. One time it freaked out on startup. But it was someweird crap.
<Kaz> Nullbeat: You may want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume It's all about apport
<Dr_Willis> Now - this is weird...
<Moc> it a beta, so I guess stuff arn't ready... but I've seeb alot of small stuff
<Dr_Willis> Uubntu just automounted a usb live-cd i made as a iso9660...
<Nullbeat> Kaz: will do, thanks!
<Moc> the language both-alt switch still doesn't work !!
<Moc> bug since 8.10
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if it actually is iso9660
<Nullbeat> Does anybody know why xchat only does transparency to background, not what's directly behind it?
<Dr_Willis> Nullbeat:  because its 'fake transparency'
<Dr_Willis> Its had that features for ages befor compiz was even out, or 'true transparency' was doable
<Dr_Willis> many xterm programs work the same way
<Dr_Willis> eterm, and rxvt also have similer features
<Nullbeat> willis: is there a fully customizable, mouse-interactive irc client? I like transparency quite a bit.
<Dr_Willis> I find transparency rather useless.. just makes things haerder to read
<Dr_Willis> irc client with the most eyecandy ive seen was the one in KDE. Quassle or somthing like that
<Nullbeats> Willis: sorry, my phone threw me off...
<Dr_Willis>  Dr_Willis | Nullbeat:  because its 'fake transparency'
<Dr_Willis>  │  Dr_Willis | Its had that features for ages befor compiz was even out, or 'true transparency' was doable
<Dr_Willis> eterm, and rxvt also have similer features
<Nullbeats> if you said anything after talking about 'fake' transparency, you'll have to repeat it.
 * Dr_Willis dosent think he will bother
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Nullbeat> Any idea why jmirc keeps disconnecting?
<Dr_Willis> never used it.. never heard of it
<Dr_Willis> Unless you mean 'mIRC'
<Nullbeat> java mobile irc client. Pretty much only irc client I have found for my blackberry.
<Dr_Willis> Defaintaly never used it then
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Moc> PiTiVi aint too bad
<Nullbeat> Oh well, it's better than NO mobile irc client, I guess, haha.
<Nullbeat> Pitivi runs on blackberry?
<Dr_Willis> !infp pitivi
<Dr_Willis> !info pitivi
<ubottu> pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.4-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 274 kB, installed size 2864 kB
<Dr_Willis> wow.. barely better then no irc client...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Moc> I wish the videolan movie creator was ready though..
<Nullbeat> Yeah, mabe I should write one for blackberry
<WishingMaster> hi, is anyone here using usb-modeswitch for connecting to internet using a 3g usb modem ?
<Nullbeat> That was my previous orphaned connection, haha.
<Moc> I got an android nexus one
<Moc> WishingMaster: I sometime use my cell phone tethering via usb
<Nullbeat> Are there any irc clients for it?
<Moc> Nullbeat: a few as far as I know
<Moc> I personally SSH to my box and go into my chat screen... so hehe
<Nullbeat> Nice...
<Dr_Willis> perhaps Nullbeats  should start using znc :)
<Nullbeats> how do I go about doing cvs and contributing to open source?
<Dr_Willis> Nullbeats:  you do have some programing skills?
<Nullbeats> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): an advanced IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.078-1 (lucid), package size 863 kB, installed size 2292 kB
<Dr_Willis> znc can run on a server.. your irc client thenconnects to the znc machine.. and it keeps you 'alive' here. :)
<Dr_Willis> you see what is said if yu disconnect and so forth
<Moc> time to sleep...
<Moc> will need to install windows to do a firmware update
<Dr_Willis> Its a nifty little tool.
<Nullbeats> I can navigate around c++ and php decently... I hate java, I would like to learn assm.
<Moc> Nullbeats: just use Qt
<Nullbeats> Nice, thanks for the info
<Moc> I love Qt for UI programming
<Nullbeats> I'm not so sure qt will replace web applications and mysql ;)
<Moc> slot/signal make thing so easy to do
<Kaz> Nullbeats most big projects are done in mostly C but there are plenty of C++ projects that could use help out there. http://github.com/languages/C++
<Moc> I'm tired of web app
<Nullbeats> I'll look into qt sometime... Does it port well?
<Moc> they have no real future
<Moc> see android/iphone apps..
<Moc> you can't beat a real UI compared to website
<Dr_Willis> qt is portable to windows :) theres a kde on windows project
<Moc> anyway sleep time... cya
<Nullbeats> I'm implementing a campus-wide calendar for my university with multiple users based on php ans mysql
<Moc> qt is mac, linux and windows
<Nullbeats> Cool. Next stage is we're going to develop mobile apps to interface with the calendar.
<Nullbeat> ...Back from the grave once again...
<Nullbeats> ok, now this is just getting rediculous...
<Dr_Willis> perhaps you should write a better irc client.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Nullbeats> Haha, does blackberry run c++?
<Nullbeats> If so, then how do I start a new open source project?
<Dr_Willis> You tell me...
<Dr_Willis> ive never used one
<Dr_Willis> never even touched one.
<Nullbeats> Not sure what the api is like. I guess I could look into that when I get back onto a full sized computer, haha.
<Dr_Willis> write a irc client for the ipad and charge $20 for it.
<Kaz> I heard a rumor that Nullbeat has quit
<Nullbeats> I like apple products, but the ipad is just dense.
<Dr_Willis> at exactly 250 seconds it seems
<Nullbeats> haha
<Dr_Willis> its all about finding things to sell...
<Nullbeats> I mean, come on, it's a giant iphone that can't make calls. Or even do flash.
<Dr_Willis> it will be nice to see the ARM cpu's startting to get used in  more things
<Dr_Willis> No flash is a good thing
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if it can do java
<AbortD> exactly
<AbortD> it allows for new technology
<Nullbeats> I've played around with the beagleboard... Open hardware project by ti, uses arm9
<AbortD> allows more innovative ways
<Dr_Willis> Supposed to be some ARM based ipad-things comming out soon. some even use ubuntu UNR
<Kaz> I imagine the blackberry can do java. The Ipad will most likely not support java
<Nullbeats> I guess you're right, transistional phases aren't always smooth.
<Dr_Willis> seen quotes of  the $190 price range
<AbortD> u talking about the ipad?
<AbortD> came out today if so
<Nullbeats> you mean the iFeces?
<Dr_Willis> We will see if touchscreens actually DO make things easier
<AbortD> lol
<Dr_Willis> can the arm based cpu/ubuntu  run WINE is somthing im wondering
<AbortD> it will if they make one with a 15.6 with full keyboard
<AbortD> onscreen
<Nullbeats> the beagleboard ran a full linux desktop
<Nullbeats> But no integrated ethernet port, so ether over usb ftw! That was an interesting exp
<AbortD> hm
<Dr_Willis> but could you run WINE on an ARM based ubuntu install?
<AbortD> ipads will only be useful for networks with touch button easy access
<Nullbeat> java is what the irc client, that keeps disconnecting, I'm running on my blackberry is written in...
<Dr_Willis> I will stick to weechat for IRC :)
<Dr_Willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Nullbeat> hmmm... Haven't tried wine on it yet. Will see about that later though.
<Dr_Willis> glad they finally updated weechat  to 0.3.x
<Nullbeat> does weechat do transparancy... The real deal?
<Dr_Willis> you can do 'real' transprancy with any window via compiz...
<Nullbeat> !info beagleboard
<ubottu> Package beagleboard does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> and since weechat is a text based irc client that runs in a terminal.. :) it depends on the terminal
<Nullbeat> Is it better than irssi?
<AbortD> so irssi would work or bitchx
<Dr_Willis> I find weechat better then irssi or bitchx
<Nullbeat> But xchat won't do 'real' trans, right?
<AbortD> i take it is all preferance Dr_Willis  when it comes to them
<Dr_Willis> with compiz - you could make the xterm window semi-transparent if you want
<AbortD> i like irssi
<Dr_Willis> weechat has some features ive not seen in irssi.
<AbortD> like?
<Dr_Willis> intigellent ignoreing of part/joins for one.
<Nullbeat> ooh... Compare and contrast time?
<Dr_Willis> 'smart filtering' they call it
<AbortD> if that doesnt bother u who cares
<AbortD> i dont go in high enough traffic channels
<Dr_Willis> go back to telnet then.. you asked me for what features it has.. i told you.
<Dr_Willis> i dont want to argue.
<AbortD> haha sorry im not trying to argue
<Nullbeat> What other features does it have?
<Dr_Willis> I see Nullbeat  part's joins.. but if someone dosent say anything.. and they part. i dont see it. :)
<AbortD> i rather know
<AbortD> thats just me
<AbortD> instead of talking to my self
<Dr_Willis> if i want to see them - i hit alt-F11 and they show up
<Dr_Willis> if they ARE talking  and part.. i do see them part.
<AbortD> hm
<Dr_Willis> if they idle for like 2+ min.. i dont
<zniavre__> !control
<AbortD> i dunno thats a feature i would never use
<Dr_Willis> really cuts down on the useless part/joins i see
<Dr_Willis> http://www.weechat.org/features/
<Nullbeat> is there a feature where name color saturation is based on recent activity, so you can see and have actively participating people grouped at top?
<Dr_Willis> I make it hide the names list. :)
<Nullbeat> why so?
<AbortD> it shows a name list?
<AbortD> i dont think irssi does
<Dr_Willis> It can show one.. or not.. its setable on a per channel  setting
<AbortD> i might try weechat :P
<Nullbeat> same here...
<Dr_Willis> The scripts are also 'updateable' from their repository with a few commands
<AbortD> i like the nick list idea
<Dr_Willis> I forget if im using a script for that or not.
<AbortD> i wish the final lucid release would come out
<Dr_Willis> also check out the 'iset' script it lets you set settings easier.
<Nullbeat> Thanks, how do I contribute it to an open source proj?
<Dr_Willis> i got weechat set up how i like. and havent tweakd it much in months
<Dr_Willis> Nullbeat:  pick a prokect.. and start helping
<Dr_Willis> go be a leet weechat haxor :)
<AbortD> lol
<Nullbeat> Cvs checking out and such confuses me for some reason...
<Nullbeat> hahas
<AbortD> if that confuses u gl
<Nullbeat> Consol progs make me hesitant, reminds me of the progs I have to write for comp sci
<Dr_Willis> get over it
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Nullbeat> do I have to use a certain ide, the same one as all the other developers on the project?
<Dr_Willis> I dont code much. I tend to help in docs/wiki/guides/forums
<AbortD> i wish i could help with something too but all i know is graphic design and web layout
<Nullbeat> Haha, alrighty. I'll def give weechat a spin though
<Nullbeats> I'm worried about messing the project up and looking like an idiot...
<Dr_Willis>  the 'weeget' script lets you easially install/update other scripts n weechat
<AbortD> and viruses
<Nullbeats> viruses...?
<Kaz> Nullbeats in most projects you will create your own branch that way you can't mess everything up
<Kaz> That is why most projects are switching to git these days. Its super easy to branch and merge that way developers can go crazy and not interfere with eachother
<Nullbeats> Oh... Se, that's one of the things idk about. Where can I go to read up on how exactly to configure what ide to be able to contribute to projs?
<Kaz> Generally each developer would use what ever IDE they want and would only submit the code files
<Kaz> that way someone using Visual Studio could work on the same project as someone else who is using emacs
<Nullbeat> ok, back... Sorry, what did you say after 'git'?
<Kaz> <Kaz> That is why most projects are switching to git these days. Its super easy to branch and merge that way developers can go crazy and not interfere with eachother
<Kaz> <Kaz> Generally each developer would use what ever IDE they want and would only submit the code files
<Kaz> * Nullbeat has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Kaz> <Kaz> that way someone using Visual Studio could work on the same project as someone else who is using emacs
<Nullbeatss> so just get sf acct pick an ide and configure git?
<Kaz> Yep
<WishingMaster> hi, is anyone here using usb-modeswitch for connecting to internet using a 3g usb modem ?
<Nullbeatss> the ide will automatically plug src files into proper places?
<WishingMaster> hi, is anyone here using usb-modeswitch for connecting to internet using a 3g usb modem ?
<Nullbeat> it seems to disconnect when I type a long paragraph...
<Kaz> I don't know of any IDE that uses versioning software automatically.
<Nullbeat> maybe buffer overflow in user input field?
<Kaz> Generally you will work on your files till you are ready to publish what you have done and then you will open up a terminal and commit your changes
<Nullbeat> kaz: what do you mean versioning?
<WishingMaster> i am in deep trouble guys,i can't connect to internet in lucid using  a 3g usb modem
<Nullbeat> hm, what if two people's changes conflict?
<Kaz> thinks like svn, git those are versioning programs.
<Kaz> Generally you lock a file that youa re going to be working on to help prevent that. If for what ever reason there is a conflict your versioning software will help you resolve the conflict
<Nullbeat> Oh, what's the best ide to use in linux for os projs?
<DexterLB> how do I stop pulseaudio in order to run it with another config? (following http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2009-06/msg01364.html but with pulseaudio-module-jack from main)
<Nullbeat> Oh, ok, got it.
<WishingMaster> can anyone suggest anything to get a 3g usb modem to work in lucid?
<Dr_Willis> heh. reloaded my weechat stuff.. and reactivated all these scripts i frogotten about.  Got a 'auto tinyurl' script
<Dr_Willis> WishingMaster:  last you were in here asking about that - You said you had it installed.. but some sort of 'error'
<DexterLB> i mean https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2007-March/000330.html not http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2009-06/msg01364.html sorry
<Dr_Willis> and thtas all i rember.
<Kaz> Sorry wingmaster I have no experience with 3g anything
<WishingMaster> Dr_Willis,i got it installed but it needs a config file to initialize.
<Nullbeat> kaz: for example... I cvs this trunk I get a big folder fillled with lots of stuff
<Kaz> Nullbeat I think Linus uses micro emacs or something along those lines. I almost exclusively develop in .Net langauges so I only use Visual Studio or monodevelop
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. what weechat script did that.. I just got a gnome-desktop notification when someone says my nick and this  wndos is not active.. :) Cool
<WishingMaster> there is no sample config file in that package
<Nullbeat> kaz: but when this proj runs on server, it's scattered between /usr/share/php/UNL and /var/www/calendar
<Dr_Willis> WishingMaster:  check the forum for example configs? or the man pages for how they are to be  made?
<WishingMaster> surfing the net since 2 hours now
<WishingMaster> and still no clue on that config file
<Kaz> Generally the code files will be in a very diffrent location/structure then the binaries, or any general output, that they create
<WishingMaster> is there a way to downgrade to karmic now?
<WishingMaster> like restoring the system to earlier date and time
<Dr_Willis> http://code.google.com/p/mis-scripts/downloads/detail?name=usb_modeswitch.conf
<Nullbeat> Why is it that way? it's been confusing me.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=8&ved=0CCoQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmis-scripts.googlecode.com%2Ffiles%2Fusb_modeswitch.conf&ei=z064S9y5CZGENvmU8OEL&usg=AFQjCNEzz9sXTmp1xcmWY_kBfBONJB6W4g&sig2=KqwJtM-xjB7lMQCR69xpuQ
<Dr_Willis> is another download of modeswitch.conf
<WishingMaster> i ahve tried them but they have a script error
<Nullbeat> Why can't it all run from one folder? Wouldn't that be easier all around?
<Kaz> Well you generally wouldn't want to have to distribute all your code to the end users
<Nullbeat> instead of figuroing out where to move every folder just to test my php web app
<Nullbeat> but it's php?
<Kaz> Well a web app (non Asp.Net that is) will actually use most of its code files as the output
<Nullbeat> hmm, makes sense.
<Kaz> I would guess that the reason the output is scattered in a web app is becuase its more than 1 web app
<Nullbeat> It is installed using pear, and uses stuff from the db_objects and auth.php (frameworks?)
<Nullbeat> I guess my question is:
<Nullbeat> When I open the trunk folder in my ide
<Nullbeatss> will the ide auto know how files link to each other
<Nullbeatss> and be able to press one button run and testing?
<Nullbeatss> instead of moving crap around everytime?
<Nullbeats> sorruy, phone keeps disconnecting
<Nullbeats> did you respond?
<Kaz> That really depends on the IDE. I doubt there will be a prebuilt project/solution
<Kaz> You will most likely have to add all the files to your IDE manually but after that there shouldn't be a whole lot of moving things around
<Nullbeats> ok, any other tips/advice you can give before I give
<Nullbeats> os contributing a shot?
<apparle> I am using lirc on /dev/ttyS1 but I am unable to access /dev/ttyS0 from other applications
<Kaz> Not really. You sound like your ready to get started. Remember that google is your friends!
<Nullbeats> cool beans. Thanks for your input...
<Kaz> np
<Nullbeat> I'm really excite about this learning opportunity!
<Nullbeat> open source, here I come. Thanks all, goodnight!!
 * Dr_Willis goes back to rereading the weechat docs..
<Kaz> Well I have to wake up in 4 hours for easter mass. Night all
<Dr_Willis> wow - reading docs pays off.. learned to do split windows in weechat. :)
<Sioux-33> hi anyone here
<Dr_Willis> people in and out all day
<Sioux-33> do u know maybe why desktop icons disappear in lucid after reboot? can be gnome the reason?
<ariefbayu> hi, I have question
<ariefbayu> what's that thing that keeps popping up on top-right?
<ariefbayu> notification?
<ariefbayu> what's the package name?
<Dr_Willis> notification panel pops up at top right yes
<Dr_Willis> Sioux-33:  gnome handles the desktop icons. theres been a lot of updates to gnome this last week
<ariefbayu> ok, I want to clear thing out.
<Sioux-33> <Dr_Willis> i updated to the latest one 2.30
<ariefbayu> As fas as I remember, on those notification, I can click what's below it, right?
<Dr_Willis> they pop up so fast and vanish so fast for me. i never can try to click on whats below them
<Sioux-33> and when i reboot sound icon gone then after new reboot another one disappear and after 3rd some come back other again gone etc dont know why
<Dr_Willis> you could try resetting all your gnome settings.
<Sioux-33> <Dr_Willis> how?
<Dr_Willis> ive had a few gnome settings get goofed up int he last week or so
<ariefbayu> ah, what happened on my system is, they popped and lasted for abour 5-6 seconds.
<Dr_Willis> delete the .gnome* or other .config/* dirs
<ariefbayu> but, in LL I can't click what's below it
<ariefbayu> however, on Ibex I could
<ariefbayu> <Dr_Willis> Can you tell what's the package name?
<Dr_Willis> a little extreme in its resetting -> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<ariefbayu> I want to lookup for bug report
<Dr_Willis> ariefbayu:  i dont know the name.. proberly somthing with notify in the name
<Sioux-33> <Dr_Willis> also do u know that udev 151 the one preinstalled in lucid doesnt work properly? after every boot up i need to type sudo restart udev or stop udev to make my cpu go to 0% usage if i dont do that cpu is used in around 40%
<ariefbayu> thank you, I'll search on LP
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen that issue. or heard it mentined in here Sioux-33
<Sioux-33> <Dr_Willis> i been searching google and i found few eople talking about udev and high cpu usage the same problem is with udev ver 147 6.1 in karmic
<mfraz74> is there any point in me enabling the back port repos until 10.04 has been released?
<Dr_Willis> i dont see much reason in it
<mfraz74> i didn't think there would be
<apparle> what's the meaning of backports
<bazhang> !backports | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<apparle> bazhang: oh..
<jakob1> hey. anyone else having problems with ssh-agent?
<jakob1> or, to be more exact, with the gnome-replacement
<caolanm> I'm trying to update a home server running the lucid beta, but it hangs on "Setting up console-setup (1.34ubuntu13)"
<caolanm> thats the lucid server edition btw
<caolanm> uhm, ok... I thought removing it and reinstalling might work, and I've now accidentally remove ubuntu-minimal and it won't install because it relies on console-setup
<caolanm> ...this is bad right?
<gnomefreak> restart will tell you but i dont see why it would cause any really bad issues
<Dr_Willis_> never heard of anyone doing that caolanm ...   :)
<gnomefreak> caolanm: what package does it depend on?
<caolanm>  ubuntu-minimal?
<gnomefreak> forget i asked that
<gnomefreak> caolanm: what happens if you run apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<gnomefreak> does it than install
<caolanm> gnomefreak: hmm how do I break the lock held by the hanging update?
<caolanm> "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<yofel> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<yofel> apt/lists/lock o.O?
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks i just got kind of busy
<yofel> np
<caolanm> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<caolanm> is locked by another process
<yofel> caolanm: are you sure that you don't have apt or something else still open?
<markit> any developer of the installer around? I've a fujitsu primergy tx100 s1, live cd boots well and I can (dmsg) see sda and sdb (2 x 500 gb hd), but installer does not find them! I've tried 9.10 also, same story :( I'm desperate
<markit> kubuntu amd 64
<markit> I'll download ubuntu 10.04 and try the gnome installer, just for curiosity
<gnomefreak> if you tried Lucid and Karmic im bettting its not the installer
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to set up multitouch touchpads?
<markit> gnomefreak: why not?
<markit> gnomefreak: dmesg shows that sda and sdb are found
<gnomefreak> markit: different versions of installers and IIRC there are different options
<markit> gnomefreak: maybe is an old bug
<gnomefreak> maybe try the alternate installer
<gnomefreak> markit: search Launchpad for it if you cant find it file a bug
<markit> mmm there are not daily builds for alternate, I'll try 9.10 one then
<gnomefreak> markit: yes there is
 * gnomefreak checking to make sure
<markit> gnomefreak: you are right, found, thanks
<gnomefreak> markit: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<caolanm> yofel: ok, managed to kill the process that was locking that file, but now dpkg --configure -a is running and just hanging one console-setup as before...
<yofel> caolanm: top showing some process as stuck?
<markit> gnomefreak: alternate will install the "full" desktop, or a stripped down version  for low ram PC?
<gnomefreak> markit: full also has a choice for server install i think but it will install full version
<caolanm> yofel: Tasks: 175 total,   1 running, 142 sleeping,   0 stopped,  32 zombie
<caolanm> seems like a lot fo zombies right?
<caolanm> that's from top btw
<gnomefreak> caolanm: is it still stuck?
<caolanm> dpkg --configure -a is still hanging at setting up console-setup
<gnomefreak> caolanm: once it is done or you kill it run sudo apt-get install console-setup and pos tthe full info to pastebin so we can get a better idea of what is going on
<caolanm> gnomefreak: sure thing
<gnomefreak> caolanm: thanks. you may want to run update again just incase
<gnomefreak> be back in aminute or 3
<grimjah> any difficulties w/ thunderbird (ubuntu distributed and mozilla tarball) reported?
<yofel> grimjah: I think yes (when porting the profile)
<caolanm> gnomefreak: yofel: http://pastebin.com/bU6jXKDU
<caolanm> that's where it hangs
<grimjah> yofel: ty
<yofel> grimjah: do you have a ~/.thunderbird.upstream or so?
<grimjah> yofel: negative, just .thunderbird
<yofel> grimjah: so you didn't try to install the archive version yet?
<grimjah> yofel: not sure what you mean by archive version
<yofel> caolanm: hm... I guess it hangs somewhere in the postinst script then, let me check something
<yofel> grimjah: I meant the distributed package ;)
<yofel> as in package from the ubuntu archive
<grimjah> I've tried both the lucid deb and the tarball distributed by mozilla.  both in a clean account on a straight install (not upgraded)
<yofel> caolanm: ok... can you edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/console-setup.postinst and add 'set -x' before the 'set -e' line and try dpkg --configure -a again?
<markit> is "alternate cd installer" program the same for ubuntu and kubuntu?
<yofel> markit: yes, it's the debian-installer, same for all
<markit> yofel: pure debian? good :)
<cento> avete benedetto le tavole?
<yofel> !it | cento
<ubottu> cento: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yofel> cento: there should be #ubuntu-it+1 I think
<cento> yoasif, right, its not for this chanel, im wrong ;)
<cento> *yofel
<savin> is there any option to get a text based location bar in Lucid
<yofel> markit: not really pure no with *ubuntu94, but as debian as you can get in ubuntu ;)
<markit> if it does not work, I'm really in troubles... fujitsu should support gnu/linux, but is the second type of pc that does not work with it
<markit> so I'm really scared about buying expensive harware and find can't work with GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> ok im back sorry about that
<markit> while works fine with windows
 * penguin42 is plesently surprised his desktop hibernate/resumes - I hit hibernate by mistake last night rather than shutdown
<yofel> hm, well if dmesg shows them then the kernel supports the hardware
<yofel> not sure what ubiquity uses for hardware detections though
<caolanm> yofel: http://pastebin.com/eaa1QDW3
<markit> yofel: well, a "cheap" pc from fujitsu, 2250 or something like that, does not boot with systemrescuecd, boots with kubuntu 9.10 but once you are on teh desktop you don't have keyboard or mouse (ps2 or usb, does not matter)
<markit> and was a model sold with Suse... but I tried to restore suse from cd and hangs
<gnomefreak> did console ever set it up or is it hanging?
<markit> if you install Win7 everything is fine
<yofel> o.O
<markit> so I'm really scared these days
<DASPRiD> markit, except that you have win7 on your pc then ;)
<markit> I've convinced a school to buy this primergy (8gb ram) for a ltsp solution
<markit> but is 3 days I try to install kubuntu there
<penguin42> markit: How does it fail?
<cento> Anybody know a ppa repository for Firefox compiled with the  Cairo library?
<Dr_Willis_> suse worked..but other linux's dont.. thatis weird..
<markit> penguin42: the suse recovery or kubuntu? the 2250 or primergy? (my real problem is primergy at the moment)
<penguin42> markit: Kubuntu on the primergy
<gnomefreak> yofel: if i pull my #2 hd out and just added another one (one in now is karmic the one i would like to replace it with is win. any chance that will just work or would i have to work to get it working
<penguin42> (says he picking one arbitrarily)
<markit> penguin42: we talked 2 days ago and you helped me
<gnomefreak> cento: we dont have one yet
<penguin42> did I ? Heck I can't remember....
<markit> penguin42: just the installer does not show the device where install
<cento> gnomefreak, ive compiled it manually :(
<gnomefreak> cento: doesnt work?
<penguin42> markit: Oh that one - was that the one with the 2x500GB disks?
<cento> yep, but now i lose ubuntu-patch, ubuntu-upgrade, and so on
<markit> penguin42: if I boot from usb, 10.04 of some days ago shows nothing, now it shows at least the usb key (sdc)
<markit> penguin42: exactly, what a memory :)
<cento> other way would be to recompile ubuntu-source of firefox
<markit> I've tried to remove ahci option, I moved from usb1 connector to 3, removed second hd, partitioned manually the first one,e tc
<yofel> caolanm: does ps -e show a setupcon process?
<markit> of course I've disabled "raid" controller option
<cento> but i think: all of you (users of ubuntu+1) use firefox without cairo? O_o
<markit> penguin42: the news is that trying 9.10 I've the same problem, so is an "old" bug
<penguin42> markit: I don't think I could blame the hardware vendors for it - the dmesg you posted showed the drives
<markit> and the only "strange" thing is that fdisk -l shows sdb BEFORE sda, if it matters
<yofel> gnomefreak: no idea, the only setup I have ever tested was windows on sda1 which never failed and reinstalling grub after that
<gnomefreak> cento: i would have to pull the source and look at debain/rules to make sure but i just asked one of our firefox devs. i maintain other mozilla packages
<markit> penguin42: well, the problem is that hadware is "certified" for windows, not for gnu, so they never tried install kubuntu, and now the school has spent 800 euros and I have to make it work
<markit> don't know who blame, but of course "selling or suggesting" M$ crap don't put you in such a trouble situations
<penguin42> markit: To be honest if I had that problem I'd try a CentOS install
<gnomefreak> yofel: ok thanks. im trying to not reinstall Lucid but im thinking maybe i will just to test latest dail ISO since i normally do that anyway
<markit> penguin42: I'm a debian (+KDE) guy, but ltsp is better under ubuntu
<markit> and since (unfortunatly) distro are not the same, expecially deb / rpm ones
<penguin42> markit: I don't disagree; but it's certainly worth a go if you want to get people off your back
<markit> my knowledge is useless in centos
<markit> penguin42: sorry, my english is poor.. what does mean "if you want to get people off your back"?
<penguin42> markit: If you are under pressure to get something to work
<markit> penguin42: oh, I see :) I agree
<markit> but if I succeed in installing centos, is useless for me
<markit> ok, I try Ubuntu 10.04 install now, just to understand if is a Kubuntu problem or not
<markit> ok, ubuntu (gnome) installer has the SAME problem
<soee> anyone have problems with yesterday build? cant logout/restart/turnoff pc using menu buttons ?
<penguin42> markit: have you tried the alternate CD yet?
<soee> and all the time could not write bytes: broekn pipe msgs whyen booting
<markit> penguin42: no, I've just downloaded the kubuntu one, and I'm going to try it now (still from usb boot)
<penguin42> markit: I'd give up on the USB boot, people have had problems with it - go get a real CD
<markit> penguin42: I've tried real cd also, but same story
<markit> so at least I would love to save some cd burning :)
<penguin42> hmm ok - alternate CD then
<yofel> the usb boot works fine here since I think a week ago or so, didn't want to boot at all before that
<markit> alternate usb, if it fails, I'll burn a laternate cd, if fails I'll be desperate
<yofel> markit: rather than desperate go to #ubuntu-installer and ask them for help on finding out what's the problem
<penguin42> markit: It's a bit odd, that dmesg the other day showed it had found the drives in the kernel
<yofel> indeed
<markit> yes, so I wondered it got confused because fdisk shows them in the inverted order (sdb and then sda)
<markit> is the graphical installer just a front end (KDE or gnome) to the same software? do they share a "core"?
<caolanm> yofel: no
<caolanm> yofel: sorry, wandered off for a bit there :) ..I meant 'no' in response to 'ps -e'
<markit> I'm also wondering if makes sens "resist" with KDE, since everyone is moving to gnome (that, on my opinion, is inferior at a lib level (gtk+ against qt) and poisoned by mono)
<caolanm> yofel: whoa, ignore me... yes, it does show a setupcon process
<Dr_Willis_> markit:  i find thelatest kde4.4 very useable and a vast improvement over the older kde4 - its netbook interfaceis better then UNR's in many ways
<yofel> markit: I actually moved TO KDE as I'm liking it more than gnome since 4.3 came out
<yofel> and 4.4 is cool
<markit> Dr_Willis_: I've used kde4 since the beginning, and I love it. I've UNR and kde in the netbook, but to be sincere I prefer UNR interface to the "netbook plasmoid"
<edakiri> Does building a kernel from Ubuntu sources work better in LL than KK?
<markit> yofel: yes, but people that use GNU/Linux at 80% use gnome
<yofel> markit: and yes, both gnome and kde installer should be Ubiquity, just different interfaces
<yofel> markit: I know, maybe now that the ui team has managed to annoy most of us KDE will get a bit more popular :P
<markit> yofel: are you a kde developer?
<yofel> nope
<markit> ok. Just think at the "single click" kde madness. Default should be DOUBLE, that is 99.99% of desktop use
<markit> seems that FOSS developers often like hurt themselves
<markit> but I'm OT :)
<markit> alternate installer is running, let's cross fingers
<topyli> loving the stats :)
<markit> mm funny, is asking me if I want to activate RAID device (that I've disactivated at BIOS level)
<topyli> 80% of linux users use gnome. 99.9% of desktops use double click. i wonder where these come from :)
<DasEi> !minimal
<yofel> ^^
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<markit> analizing disks...
<markit> wow, it sees them all, unfortunatly usb device is sda
<DasEi> is there no minimal for lucid out ? can't find it on the lucid mirrors
<markit> but I'll burn a cd then :)
<yofel> markit: nice :) (and don't forget to make sure there's a bug filed against ubiquity for that)
<markit> so, just a feeling, there must be the "activate raid" step that ubiquity skips and creates confusion
<penguin42> markit: Great - I'd love to know what actually causes that bug
<markit> yofel: I hate subscribe to anything, and to file a bug you have to subscribe to ubuntu... probably I'll make an exception this time
<markit> so ubiquity is the _buntu installer?
<penguin42> markit: Yeh, the graphical one
<markit> well, above all thanks a lot to you all for tips, patience and various suggestions :)
<yofel> markit: you shouldn't get that much mail, also if there's alreay a bug filed just set it to affect you, don't subscribe to it. And if you need to file a new bug, you can just unsubscribe once all information is there.
<markit> yofel: well, in any case since is sure a bug, is my "duty" give something back to FOSS, in this case a bug report
<caolanm> just out of interest I put a set -x in /bin/setupcon too: http://pastebin.com/dFYftAwa
<caolanm> doing setupcon for keyboard only seems to work, but doing setupcon for font only hangs
<koltroll> Hi people. I updated to lucid on my desktop pc. Everytime I boot I'm getting a "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"-screen, and the resolution is all messed up. I then choose "Restart X" and things get normal, however compositing doesn't work. I'm not sure how to bug test this, so any help would be appreciated!
<koltroll> I've got a ATI Radeon card and I'm using the suggested driver by ubuntu.
<hifi> suggested as in "restricted" or the default?
<koltroll> restricted
<hifi> man, the "Hardware Drivers" program messes peoples heads
<koltroll> I cannot start up Catalyst Control center. I get the error "No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly"
<hifi> do you need the restricted driver?
<koltroll> no idea :)
<hifi> depends what you do and which card
<koltroll> well I really don't do anything that uses 3D, not that I'm aware of. I browse and code basically.
<koltroll> however I do like my compositing effects!
<hifi> I'd suggest the open source (default) driver if you hae a compatible card
<hifi> have*
<hifi> though, missing compositing effects sounds like a evergreen card
<koltroll> "evergreen card", what does that mean ?
<hifi> the latest AMD series, R5xx
<hifi> HD 5xxx
<hifi> er, R8xx
<koltroll> RADEON HD4890 OC 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E DVI
<koltroll> That's me card :)
<hifi> everything below HD 5xxx should work properly with the open source driver
<koltroll> so then I'll go into hardware drivers and deactivate it, yes?
<hifi> that would be the solution
<koltroll> I'll try that out, thanks alot
<hifi> hopefully it removes it properly
<hifi> lucid and HD4890 should "just work
<koltroll> alright :) Thanks
<gnomefreak> who was asking about cario builds of firefox?
<hifi> koltroll: you might want to try kernel mode setting too
<koltroll> Gonna do a reboot now after removing the driver!
<hifi> oh, it's on by default
<Annaa> http://tinypic.zapto.org/2kn4m8.png?t=1270382194 do my breasts look to big?
<TomTom> hi there, how to disable pulseaudio in lucid and use pure alsa instead?
<Dr_Willis_> i saw a simple guide the other day on howto make apps use alsa by default. without doing anything radical to pulse
<Dr_Willis_> I got a bookmark to it at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<Dr_Willis_> i forget what tag i used
<Dr_Willis_> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html
<TomTom> thanks
<TomTom> pulseaudio is a good idea, but when it does not support the most basic stuff like digital passthrough its a bad decision to use it as default soundsystem B-)
<yofel> TomTom: please make sure there's a bug filed about pluseaudion not supporting it ;)
<yofel> *pulseaudio
<gnomefreak> what playlist extension is supported. rhythmbox saved mine as .pls and when i go to save it it says that extension is not supported. i would think a default app would be able to use a supported extension
<gnomefreak> and im not seeing a way to change the .pls
<Dr_Willis_> supported by what?
<Dr_Willis_> last time i looked at a pls. it was just a list of path/files
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis_: when i go to save the .pls playlist it says .pls is not supported
<Dr_Willis_> it dosent support saveing theplay list as a pls...
<Dr_Willis_> thats odd.
<gnomefreak> ^^^ bad since rythembox is default player
 * gnomefreak going to smoke and think
<TomTom> yofel: its a known bug since months... already filed more than once in their bug db...
<deanus> audacious ftw
<gnomefreak> that time it worked
<Geo_2005> Привет всем!
<Geo_2005> У меня есть вопрос по люсиду
<Geo_2005>  
<Geo_2005> драйвера видеокарт появятся только после официальногоь релиза?
<JoshuaL> !ubuntu-ru | Geo_2005
<Geo_2005> Спасибо
<jakob1> root@jakob-laptop:~# useradd -m test
<jakob1> root@jakob-laptop:~# passwd test
<jakob1> passwd: System error
<jakob1> passwd: password unchanged
<jakob1> any suggestions?
 * penguin42 wonders if 64bit flash is ever going to become non-beta
<DASPRiD> flash will die anyway sometime ;)
<Dr_Willis_> we can only hope
<Dr_Willis_> Seen an artical where quake2 got ported to HTML5 - somehow...
 * penguin42 wonders how to make chromium pick up a flash plugin - where does it search?
<Dr_Willis_> its always just found it here. wheni install flash
<Dr_Willis_> never had to do anything extra
<penguin42> Dr_Willis_: Do you install it using the package?
<Dr_Willis_> it was in the repos
<penguin42> yeh, I'm just trying the 64bit one
<markit> penguin42: the installation ended perfectly, thanks once again, bye
<penguin42> markit: Cool
<penguin42> ah, got the wrong .so
<paradoxuncreated> Yo.
<paradoxuncreated> Can someone check a package for me?
<paradoxuncreated> If there is a packagemeister here?
<penguin42> what do you mean by check?
<paradoxuncreated> test, look at archive, comment etc
<paradoxuncreated> http://www.paradoxuncreated.com/Pxu/MKern.deb  (for 64bit Lucid)
<paradoxuncreated> It's a kernel
<paradoxuncreated> oldconfig was lucid kernel
<penguin42> sorry, not picking up an arbitrary deb from the wire
<paradoxuncreated> This is bfs patch ++ my own tweaks, and a custom HZ setting
<paradoxuncreated> lol
<paradoxuncreated> It's a further development of this : http://www.paradoxuncreated.com/articles/Millennium/Millennium.html
<paradoxuncreated> Well your computer might actually pseudorandomly turn into a bruteforce generator, that makes a killing machine ... :P
<penguin42> paradoxuncreated: Why do you go for no-tickless ?
<paradoxuncreated> I was adviced to do so, but if it works well, I might use it.
<paradoxuncreated> What's the philosophy behind it?
<penguin42> paradoxuncreated: I think the idea is that you don't set a timer unless you have something you know you want to do
<paradoxuncreated> It's not conservative ticks, when computer is "idle" ?
<penguin42> paradoxuncreated: Yeh it won't tick when idle at the same rate as I understand it; but also think about it from a performance point of view - you're doing 2000 ticks/second probably most of them not doing anything useful
<paradoxuncreated> They're all useful in audiovisual presentations.
<paradoxuncreated> I think you'd be amazed at the kernel btw..
 * penguin42 is very rarely amazed
<paradoxuncreated> Most of the time you have something animating on your screen. I have tuned hz for the human senses, so things look more natural. HZ = 2936 now btw.
<paradoxuncreated> Be that mousepointer, or firefox buttons, or ofcourse youtube media, if not to talk about how good games look. Try QuakeLive with it.
<penguin42> yeh I'm not really a gamer
<paradoxuncreated> Anyone else ? :P
<paradoxuncreated> Anyway gamer or not, the whole experience of the computer changes. But there are some additional settings for full effect, but they are described in the package aswell.
<paradoxuncreated> I was just really looking to see if anyone had sucess installing it, and booting into the new kernel.
<paradoxuncreated> I'm quite sure something evil won't happen. Worst is, that it won't install, or won't work. And then you have your other kernels. And then you can try removing it which I hope also works :P
<paradoxuncreated> Else I know which files to delete, and they are listed in the archive aswell.
<penguin42> paradoxuncreated: Have you compared it to the linux-image-rt build?
<paradoxuncreated> Yes.
<paradoxuncreated> Rt doesn't work that well here.
<jackhigh> when using the open ati driver how can one manually set the screen resolution im stuck with 1152x864 max
<paradoxuncreated> I'm not the evil bully from school who put evil things into a package, just to ruin your life....
<penguin42> jackhigh: What resolution would you like? How's your monitor connected? And what card do you have?
<paradoxuncreated> bullys.deb <- lol
<jackhigh> penguin42: hd2600 i would like 1280x1024 and its connected via dvi to vga lead
<penguin42> jackhigh: Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere?
<jackhigh> no probs
<Kano> hi, why does the chnage button in the kbuntu lucid installer do nothing in adv partition menu
<jackhigh> http://pastebin.com/30VPYvx7 it seems kinda long im not sure if thats cos ive been messing with fglrx but as you can imagine ive had some errors with fglrx on lucid afaik its gone now and im using the open one
<paradoxuncreated> ignorantmans.deb "I slept with everyone behind your back and think you're uncool for not doing the same" version.
<paradoxuncreated> But xorg, yeah I can help with that.
<paradoxuncreated> Probably monitor part of xorg.conf
<penguin42> jackhigh: That looks suspicious but unrelated: (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed (libdri too old)
<jackhigh> what does that mean ?
<penguin42> some form of version mismatch
<paradoxuncreated> sudo apt-get build-dep mesa # would fix libdri I think
<jackhigh> ill give it a go btw paradoxuncreated i actually dont have an xorg.conf atm
<penguin42> jackhigh: For some reason it's not detecting the monitor (which sucks) so yes you'll either need an xorg.conf (although it doesn't need to be very big) or you can use xrandr to set the modes the monitor can do
<paradoxuncreated> ok.. you haven't tried the failsafe one iether?
<jackhigh> no i deleted the one from my old 9.10 that aticonfig created and removed fglrx and running without one
<jackhigh> k ill reboot and write an xorg.conf ill brb
<paradoxuncreated> Nobody wants to try my pack?
<Kano> jackhigh: did you run sudo aticonfig --initial
<penguin42> Kano: He's running with the open source driver now
<Kano> i see that
<penguin42> aticonfig is just the closed source
<Kano> but his card is new enough for fglrx
<jackhigh> i wrote an xorg.conf and rebooted but it seems to have not made a difference can i post my .conf to see if ive made a mistake
<penguin42> sure
<penguin42> with the new Xorg.0.log
<videorechner> hi, I installed kubuntu 10.04 on a usb stick, updated it and installed live-initramfs, after that, I connected the drive to another pc and made a squashfs file out of the system. I start the kernel and initrd from the usb stick with grub and boot options: fetch=/ip/../squashfs toram  and the file is loaded, but the screens gets dark after that and wont show the gui (I waited 3 hours) how can I check, why kdm isnt loaded properly?
<jackhigh> http://pastebin.com/KM0Yxx6H .conf
<penguin42> videorechner: Does ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<videorechner> nope
<jackhigh> http://pastebin.com/dmcMsrT7 the log
<penguin42> videorechner: If you take the quiet and splash options off the kernel boot line it might show you more
<videorechner> mhm, I did that at /etc/grub.d/40_custom but I will have another try with removing it from /etc/default/grub
<penguin42> jackhigh: In the monitor section you need to specify hrefresh/vrefresh large enough for the mode
<penguin42> jackhigh: Try adding a HorizSync 30-70  and Vertrefresh 60-65 in the monitor section
<penguin42> (ish - not sure what your monitor actually wants!)
<penguin42> jackhigh: Your problem is that the hardware can't read the monitor spec so has gone with something safe
<jackhigh> i see
<jackhigh> ok ill try a reboot
<penguin42> nah you don't need reboot
<penguin42> just kill X
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> it's amazing how many vga detects don't work
<Kano> penguin42: i dont get whats not detected, his tv is correctly recognized with 1360x768 res, just the mode he wants to force is stupid
<penguin42> Kano: Hmm, maybe I'm misreading it then - I read the logs as failing to have read teh EDID
<Kano> he forced things that should not be forced
<penguin42> no, I stand by it - it's not read EDID
<Kano> look at his first log
<Kano> not that after his stupid xorg.conf file which is wrong
<jackhigh> we have progress of sorts i can now select lots of resolutions inc 1280x1024 but when i do i have a black bar about an inch wide down the right hand side
<Kano> you can not logically force a 1280x1024 res on a 1360x768 monitor
<penguin42> Kano: His original one still doesn't say EDID - although it does say probed
<nis> I can't use "ping" in "network tool" in 10.04
<penguin42> jackhigh: Can we just check on the model of monitor you've got?
<Kano> penguin42: the modelines are from edid in the log
<jackhigh> dell genisis optimim 1280x1024 60Hz model E193FP
<jackhigh> 19 inch
<penguin42> jackhigh: Yeh that is 1280x1024
<penguin42> Kano: I don't think they are - that's not the same output as my EDID output format
<jackhigh> i know ive had it running at 1280x1024 since 7.10
<Kano> penguin42: well 1360 can be fallback too...
<Kano> jackhigh: why dont you use fglrx?
<Kano> with resetted xorg
<jackhigh> i cant get it to work with lucid
<penguin42> Kano: He's not using frglx - leave that a minute
<jackhigh> ive been trying for a vouple of days
<penguin42> jackhigh: OK, give us your latest log file
<Kano> it is really simple to do so ;)
<jackhigh> k
<penguin42> jackhigh: It's interesting my Dell S2409W has detection problems on some machines
<jackhigh> http://pastebin.com/dHAvyaj4
<penguin42> jackhigh: what have you got for the ranges in your config file?
<Kano> jackhigh: uname -r
<videorechner> penguin42 I booted it and got another black screen but when I tried to turn it off, I saw this message:maybe it has something to do with my problem: mount: / is busy[  175.919920] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<penguin42> videorechner: OK, that's some form of Nvidia driver problem; I don't know Nvidia stuff
<videorechner> #nouveau?
<jackhigh> 2.6.32-19-generic HorizSync 30-70 Vertrefresh 60-65
<benkay86> So...
<jackhigh> kano and penguin42
<benkay86> Headless Lucid won't boot.
<Kano> videorechner: just a hint: ubuntu uses casper NOT live-initramfs
<jackhigh> penguin42: were they the ranges you meant ?
<penguin42> jackhigh: Yeh
<benkay86> Gets as far as checking the root filesystem, then it does nothing.
<videorechner> Kano casper doesnt support fetch and toram, thats why I installed live-initramfs, the guys from xbmc did the same, their setup works on my pc
<billy2007> ive upgraded to lucid beta but its completly crap is there any way to revertto karmic??
<jackhigh> be right back i do appreciate your help im just going for smoke 1 sec
<Kano> videorechner: then you need to use a initrd with live-initramfs not one with casper to boot from
<Kano> videorechner: toram should in theory work with casper now
<penguin42> jackhigh: The monitor should figure it out if you hit autodetect, but you might want to tweek the ranges to persuade it to use one from: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/E193FP/En/specs.htm
<videorechner> Kano they are created after installing live-initramfs and they work, because I use boot=live and fetch and toram as boot options, and the file is loaded from a http server
<Kano> videorechner: are you sure that xbmc did not use live-helper?
<jackhigh> bk
<jackhigh> ill have a look thanks btw it doesnt autodetect am afraid it hever has
<videorechner> Kano no, I just guessed, because they use boot=live, too
<penguin42> jackhigh: You might want to try another DVI->VGA connector or lead at some point
<Kano> the usual way to create live images with live-initramfs is using live-helper not manually installing and compressing
 * penguin42 was impressed by the create-start-up-disk thing - that worked well for me
<videorechner> ill look live-helper up, thanks for the advice
 * penguin42 just did system->administration->startup disk creator
<Kano> penguin42: that does not do much, it just copies the content of the image to a fat partition + installs syslinux
<penguin42> Kano: Not quite; it also creates a writeable backing image on the key that can take modifications
<jackhigh> brb
<Kano> penguin42: thats not really hard to do, when you know how it works
<Kano> i wrote my own script to do that ;)
<penguin42> Kano: I've seen it done in a few ways, the way it's done with aufs works very nicely
<Kano> i do not need to boot u to create a bootable usb stick
<Kano> penguin42: it does NOT use aufs when you use persisent mode
<billy2007> ive upgraded to lucid beta but its completly crap is there any way to revert to karmic??
<Kano> casper uses casper-rw and/or home-rw in writethru mode, that can be a loop back file or a partition with that name. i usually prefer partitions as you can create em must faster than loopback files also you are not limited to 4 gb filesize
<Kano> ok, it uses aufs but the cow is on casper-rw and for home it is just mounted to home-rw
<BUGabundo> Easter Afternuun :P
<penguin42> Kano: Yeh, that's what I thought
<penguin42> Kano: I've seen a Fedora one done using an LVM cow setup but it's very fragile
<Kano> i just found a bug in the toram code...
<SandGorgon> upgrading now to lucid lynx (packages already downloaded).... here goes nothing !
 * SandGorgon prays
<penguin42> Kano: having the cow being a standard ext* fs makes it a lot less fragile
<bertmanphx_> Question:  running amarok on kubuntu 10.04 here.  When I load up a saved playlist, there is nothing brought into the playlist area. what am I doing wrong?
<Kano> cp -a ${copyfrom}/* ${copyto} # "cp -a" from busybox also copies hidden files
<Kano> since when is the comment true
<FiremanEd> Dumb question.. If I installed Lucid via Alpha release and keep up with all the updates as they occur, does it become the betas as they are now?
<penguin42> FiremanEd: Pretty close
<penguin42> FiremanEd: Sometimes a package is added/removed or a config gets changed a bit later on that you don't pick up in the updates
<FiremanEd> gotcha bro
<FiremanEd> thanks very much.
<billy2007> ive upgraded to lucid beta but its completly crap is there any way to revert to karmic??
<penguin42> billy2007: Nope, hard luck - how ever what's the crapness you're seeing?
<billy2007> penguin42, cant play dvd's cant get plug-ins on fire-fox loads slow freezes continuosly ect.
<Some_Person> My laptop's LCD is damaged and only approximately the left 2/3 of it works. Can I set ubuntu to only use the undamaged portion of the screen so it doesn't get in the way until I am able to get a replacement?
<penguin42> billy2007: hmm, tell me about the loads slow - lucid is nice and fast for me
<penguin42> Some_Person: Are you using desktop effects (compiz) or not?
<Some_Person> penguin42: no
<penguin42> Some_Person: OK, so two suggestions; 1st is there is a program called devilspie where you can program where windows appear
<Some_Person> If compiz would help me here, I am willing to turn it on
<penguin42> Some_Person: Second, is try fiddling with the modes using xrandr - problem is that I think you're LCD will probably stretch the mode back again if you make the resolution lower
<Some_Person> Well, I don't want it centered, I want it on the left side of the screen
<Some_Person> My LCD seems to either center or stretch everything
<billy2007> penguin42, its just laggy if you know what i mean like xp on a full HD ive just found updates in the update manager ill see if they help
<penguin42> Some_Person: Yeh, which is why I say I'm not sure xrandr will help you; but devilspie will help restrict where most windows go
<Some_Person> What about things like notify-osd?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> well that can be told which side to put it on
<penguin42> I wonder if setting the 'virtual' size smaller than your real resolution in an xorg.conf would do it?
<Some_Person> Also, I created a new notification area in the undamaged portion, but the network icon is missing
<vish> BUGa_vacations: hi.. what was the zsync command you use to update you the desktop iso?
<Some_Person> and my user name is missing from the user menu (it's just blank, as if it has no name)
<BUGa_vacations> vish: simply $ zsync URL
<vish> ok thanks
<BUGa_vacations> and you can complicate it a bit to save you on IO
<BUGa_vacations> like $ sudo ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Some_Person> basically, this is what I'm looking at (assume the area to the right of xchat is just a pixel mess): http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/5880/screenshot1n.png
<billy2007> penguin42, and i cant veiw gifs on firefox or google chrome im really dissapointed with this new version
<penguin42> billy2007: Hmm interesting, got a site with a (safe) gif ?
<billy2007> www.themobsterslife.com
<JoshuaL> No links please.
<billy2007> thats whats annoying me becuaseit all used to work on karmic
<billy2007> JoshuaL, why not
<JoshuaL> ohw
<JoshuaL> sorry
<JoshuaL> i was confused with another channel ;)
<penguin42> billy2007: See that looks OK to me
<JoshuaL> my mistake.
<gnomefreak> penguin42: billy2007 looks good to me as well
<penguin42> billy2007: Both firefox and chromium
<billy2007> if you make an account log in on (firefox) dunno about others but the loadiung bar dosnt show
<gnomefreak> im using 3.6 and 3.7 and it looks fine in both
<billy2007> my profile media dosnt show
<billy2007> and when i search for the plugin it wants it draws a blank
<gnomefreak> make sur eyou have java installed and/or flash.  im not sure what the game is using
<penguin42> That doesn't seem to have either from that?
<billy2007> i think its java i had it all working on karmic it should have kept all my programs shouldnt it?
<ZykoticK9> gev,  see the blue update on the top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<Some_Person> Oh, and how can I constrict the taskbar to only the left side of my screen?
<gnomefreak> billy2007: can you please pastebin the output from dpkg -l openjdk-6-jre
<gnomefreak> billy2007: also pastebin the output of dpkg -l flashplugin*
<gnomefreak> ZykoticK9: our java works with chromium-browser fine
<ZykoticK9> gnomefreak, agreed, openjava is good but not all the crummy web sites are compatible, issues with logins etc
<gev> yes sun jre/jdk work as well with chromium
<gev> but not working with with firefox
<gev> at me
<benkay86> I'm trying to boot Lucid Server on a serial console, but I never get as far a login prompt. I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<benkay86> Here's the tail end of the output from the serial console during boot: http://pastebin.com/590Hb6qL
<deanus> Why doesnt it give the option to unmount the drive when plugging in a usb hd/flash stick?  Only safely remove and eject, which both bascially remove all partitions on the drive.
<gev> and icedtea plugin is not working too
<benkay86> I seem to be getting an error: "could not write bytes: Broken pipe"
<penguin42> benkay86: Have you tried network console logging?  Is this the install or is this after install?
<benkay86> This is after installation. I don't see how network console logging would be any better than serial console logging.
<penguin42> benkay86: It shouldn't be, but there again we don't know why it's stopped
<Tux414>  I have an acer aspire one D250-1417 and I am having trouble with making the built in microphone work on Ubuntu. Does anyone know how to fix this issue?
<penguin42> benkay86: I just added the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ignore_loglevel netconsole=4444@192.168.66.33/eth0,514@192.168.66.25/00:a0:d1:63:68:a6"  to my /etc/default/grub.conf (add with your own IPs/mac's) and reran update-grub
<videorechner> is there a boot option to keep nouveau from being loaded?
<macha> Every time I boot my lucid install, I get two errors. One referencing /var/lib/gdm/.ICEAuthority and the other a gconf sanity check . Neither prevents the system booting, they're just dialogs that pop up.
<gnomefreak> there is but i dont recall what it is
 * penguin42 notes the smily in that line was actually a : d !
<benkay86> penguin42: The issue is, the machine is headless. There is no monitor or keyboard plugged in, which I suspect is breaking something during boot.
<penguin42> benkay86: Sure, I realise that
<penguin42> benkay86: How did you install it - normal install CD? alternate ?
<benkay86> penguin42: It's a server install, so the alternate CD by default.
<benkay86> penguin42: I chrooted in and did an apt-get dist-upgrade, but I still can't boot :-(
<penguin42> benkay86: OK, I doubt it's the lack of monitor
<benkay86> Tux414: Try installing pavucontrol and tweaking it from there.
<penguin42> and to be honest I doubt it's the lack of a keyboard/mouse either
<penguin42> has it actually got a video card?
<benkay86> penguin42: If it's not the lack of keyboard/mouse/monitor, then I would think booting would be broken for everyone!
<benkay86> penguin42: Yes.
<benkay86> videorehner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<Tux414> benkay86: Skype and empathy does not detect my microphone, but sound recorder detects it.
<benkay86> penguin42: Apparently people have reported plymouth causing boot to fail when there is no monitor before. But that bug was allegedly fixed. Also, I tried disabling plymouth and that didn't help.
<penguin42> benkay86: what grub command line are you passing to get your serial console?
<benkay86> Tux414: Do you mean "detect" or "doesn't seem to record from"?
<gnomefreak> billy2007: server install doesnt have plymouth
<benkay86> gnomefreak: I can assure you it does.
<penguin42> it's a bit grim if it does
<benkay86> penguin42: Did everything exactly as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<penguin42> benkay86: Want to pastebin your grub config?
<Lajosward> So anyone found any exploits yet  other then the normal ones to close off and change
<gnomefreak> benkay86: why would it? it is only used for GUI server lacks any GUI
<Tux414> benkay86: it doesn't seem to work for skype or empathy. It works for sound recorder. It was clear and recorded with no issues.
<videorechner> benkay86 thx Ill have a look at it
<benkay86> gnomefreak: I tend to agree with you. I'm just reporting what's installed from the lucid-server beta iso.
<benkay86> penguin42: Sure, give me a sec to boot the installer iso so I can access the files.
<gnomefreak> benkay86: it is a recommends for ubuntu-standard you dont have to install recommends
<penguin42> benkay86: Also I wonder what your /var/log/messages looks like - does it show you a smoking gun?
<Lajosward> anyone here not familer with linux might want to get rkhunter
<gnomefreak> remove plymouth if it is installed see if that helps
<gnomefreak> Lajosward: that has nothing to do with support for Lucid
<Lajosward> can download it from software center
<penguin42> benkay86: Thing is if there is a 'monitor is there' type of boot problem people will hit that from things like switching on their monitor after they switch on their PC
<gnomefreak> Lajosward: please stop.
<benkay86> Tux414: I'm going to guess you are using pulseaudio. Install pavucontrol: "apt-get install pavucontrol". Then run it: "pavucontrol". Go to the "Input Devices" tab and let me know when you're there.
<benkay86> penguin42: Touche.
<benkay86> gnomefreak: I will give that a try.
<penguin42> benkay86: I mean I have seen systems that screw up with no keyboard/mouse (although not tried on ubuntu)
<benkay86> penguin42: Sometimes that happens with BIOS, but I'm actually able to see output from the kernel on /dev/ttyS0 during boot. It's init that's failing.
<Tux414> benkay86: I am on input devices
<penguin42> benkay86: It seems much more likely to me that something doesn't like serial console
<Lajosward> so a program that helps secure your "lucid" system doesn 't fall in the section of support?
<Lajosward> Sorry
<benkay86> penguin42: ...but what?
<penguin42> benkay86: Why don't you try network logging, turn serial console off and see if it boots?
<Lajosward> I will refrain from doing so in the future
<penguin42> benkay86: Or just try turning serial console off and see if it boots ?
<benkay86> penguin42: Tried turning it off in GRUB, but no boot.
<penguin42> hmm
<benkay86> penguin42: Can try removing ttyS0.conf from /etc/init, although if that works, it will boot me into a system I can't access.
<Lajosward> Well on a differnt
<Lajosward> crap
<penguin42> benkay86: tried using the serial console equivalent of alt-sysrq to see what's running?
<Lajosward> different subject ... i am now able to get my workstations to 3
<benkay86> penguin42: Is there such a thing?
<Lajosward> still reseting with anything higher then 3
<penguin42> benkay86: You should be able to send a break immediately followed by the command letter
<penguin42> benkay86: Not tried it
<penguin42> benkay86: 'h' should get you help 't' should get you a list of tasks
<Lajosward> release still planed for the 29th?
<gnomefreak> Lajosward: yes but we have to test the ISOs before we can release
<ZykoticK9> gnomefreak, this was from a little while ago, but what java plugin are you using with Chromium?  I tried icedtea in a vm without success.
<gnomefreak> ZykoticK9: open java 6
<gnomefreak> openjdk-6-jre
<gnomefreak> ZykoticK9: i dont recall if i had to copy it or not to chromium
<benkay86> penguin42: Contents of /etc/default/grub: http://pastebin.com/1JwHgYmk
<gnomefreak> it has been a while
<ZykoticK9> gnomefreak, i have openjdk installed as well, but that isn't a browser plugin, icedtea is typically the openjdk web plugin
<penguin42> chromium seems to pick stuff up from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Tux414> benkay86: i finished installing and opened it up.
<gnomefreak> jre is the plugin
<Lajosward> I seen that this is LTS is there a projected time frame that it will be serviced?
<bazhang> !lts > Lajosward
<ubottu> Lajosward, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> 3 years IIRC
<Lajosward> ty
<benkay86> Tux414: Great! In the "Input Devices" tab, near the bottom, there should be a monitor. Making noise in your mike should cause the monitor to show activity. If it doesn't, try chainging the microphone from the "Port:" dropdown menu until it does.
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, 5 years on servers ;)
<Lajosward> I see that.. Thats great
<Lajosward> Ok not sure if this question fits here
<benkay86> Tux414: Any luck there?
<bazhang> Lajosward, then try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lajosward> i am useing ccsm and wrokstations will not go over 3 is that a lucid or ccsm communication problem with lucid?
<Lajosward> workstations*
<benkay86> gnomefreak: Removing plymouth seems to make apt angry. Now it wants to remove my kernel, e2fsprogs, and util-linux as well.
<benkay86> gnomefreak: So I guess I won't try to remove plymouth.
<benkay86> gnomefreak: Note: plymouth-x11 is not installed.
<benkay86> penguin42: On an unrelated issue, that /etc/default/grub doesn't actually display the grub menu on the serial console.
<gnomefreak> ok that is odd :( i was able to remove it a while ago without a problem
<gnomefreak> it wants to remove everything here as well
<benkay86> gnomefreak: :-( indeed
<benkay86> gnomefreak: Do you have the ability to replicate my setup (i.e. setup serial console, unplug monitor and keyboard, and see if you can still boot)?
<gnomefreak> ZykoticK9: i also have icedtea6-plugin installed
<gnomefreak> benkay86: no i have too much going on at least till juneish
<gnomefreak> hoping i can get away in june
<benkay86> gnomefreak: Cool. It's a lot of work, after all.
<Tux414> benkay86: no luck so far
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<gnomefreak> benkay86: try disabling plymouth without removing it
<benkay86> Tux414: What options are listed under the Port drop-down menu.
<benkay86> gnomefreak: Already tried that by removing plymouth* from /etc/init. Didn't help.
<penguin42> benkay86: Did you rebuild your initramfs not to include plymouth?
<gnomefreak> benkay86: i see other ways but i dont see that way
<gnomefreak> hold on let me pastebin what i have
<benkay86> No -- what would I have to adjust before running "update-initramfs -u"?
<Tux414> benkay86: all input devices, all except monitors, hardware input devices, virtual input devices, and monitors. I tried each one and had no sound with any of them.
<gnomefreak> benkay86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/409104/  ok now im off to eat lunch and hit the store
<Lajosward> So no ideas on what side the problem is on?
<penguin42> benkay86: Not sure, but /etc/init is only read after you're out of initramfs
<benkay86> penguin42: My point exactly :-(
<benkay86> Tux414: For example, I see "Microphone 1", "Microphone 2", and "Docking Station Input". In my case, "Microphone 2" is the internal mic and yelling into it causes the grey bar at the bottom of the screen to have blue in it.
<benkay86> Tux414: Have you tried muting and un-muting the mics from pavucontrol (the little speaker icon with the x in it)?
<benkay86> Tux414: Also, is skype configure to use pulseaudio?
<Tux414> benkay86: it only shows one microphone. It's built in.
<penguin42> benkay86: Having said that the things in your output about init-bottom done look like the last scripts in /etc/initramfs-tools anyway
<CQ> hello, I upgraded to 10.04 two weeks ago, and now the machine (vm in virtualbox, ubuntu host as well) just hangs at the Ubuntu 10.04 graphic with the 4 dots that keep cycling... alt-f1 doesn't get me to a logon prompt. Any ideas on how to fix the install?
<penguin42> benkay86: OK, here's one for you - what's supposed to start a getty on the serial these days?
<benkay86> penguin42: I know! It's like everything in initramfs works but then init doesn't start!
<benkay86> penguin42: Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<benkay86> penguin42: Basically, copy /etc/init/tty1 to /etc/init/ttyS0 and then adjust appropriately.
<benkay86> penguin42: I'm thinking I may remove /etc/init/ttyS0, remove the serial kernel command line, unplug the serial port, and see if the hard drive LED suggests we are booting all the way.
<penguin42> benkay86: OK, so yeh the ttyS0.conf was what I was wondering about
<penguin42> benkay86: Does it ping?
<benkay86> penguin42: Right, sorry. ttys0.conf, not ttyS0
<Tux414> benkay86: skype is already configured.
<penguin42> benkay86: Well that's actually got a capital S but I don't think it matters
<benkay86> Tux414: I guess you could try messing around with alsamixer, although pavucontrol is supposed to do that to you...
<benkay86> penguin42: Correct again. I need to type slower ;-)
<penguin42> benkay86: Me too!
<benkay86> penguin42: Anyhoo, no way to to ping the machine since it's not on a LAN at the moment.
<Tux414> benkay86: I tried that and no luck.
<benkay86> Tux414: I'm afraid you're over my head, then :-(
<penguin42> benkay86: So what about /var/log/messages and /var/log/daemon.log ?
<Tux414> benkay86: it's ok, thank you for all of your help.
<Tux414> benkay86: i had the same problem in 9.10.
<Tux414> *on
<benkay86> pepenguin42: (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<benkay86> *penguin42
<penguin42> benkay86: Weird!
 * benkay86 Needs to wear mittens or something!
<Kano> hmm the new ubuntu is really weird, when you have got a wireless card but you did not enter a pw for it
<penguin42> benkay86: That's almost like it's not mounting the root fs properly
<Kano> wel for a wireless network in range, then wnck-applet is started automatically (when autologin is used)
<Kano> and you can not even abort it as the keyboard is dead...
<benkay86> penguin42: And thus... coincidence that boot hangs right after checking the root fs?
<penguin42> benkay86: Problem is it's a bit like debug via telepathy!  It's difficult to know what it's doing
<Some_Person> Is there a way to make ubuntu use the left side of my broken 1280x800 LCD as if it was an 850x800 display (ignoring everything to the right)?
<BUGa_vacations> you guys read this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-March/030509.html ?
<BUGa_vacations> we better keep up with that list so we can anwser some users questions
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: It probably makes sense - if you can't build from source
<mfraz74> what's happening with xaralx then?
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: Although I can see a handful people are going to have problems with; I guess there are smalltalk people still who will mourn gnu-smalltalk, lustre I think there's a cult for somewhere, and it's a pity about xaralx
<BUGa_vacations> vnc4-common
<BUGa_vacations> vnc4server
<BUGa_vacations> its still used by a lot of ppl
<BUGa_vacations> xvnc4viewer
<mfraz74> it's as close as I can get to the original Artworks on Ubuntu
<penguin42> mfraz74: It never seemed particularly complete to me though - I hadn't tried it recently but it was kind of released and never quite put back together
<mfraz74> penguin42: true. Suppose I can always use Artworks with rpcemu
<benkay86> penguin42: My aforementioned plan produced no new results. So I presume it most be that lack of keyboard/monitor and not presence of ttyS0 that is causing the problem.
<penguin42> benkay86: Hmm, well plug one in at a time - I'm still suspicious!
<penguin42> benkay86: If the system doesn't boot without k/m/m then someone is going to have  a big surprise when they have a rack full of servers power back on for the 1st time after installation
<pronik> Hi guys, I've updated my lucid installation a couple of minutes ago and now something weird happens somewhere between grub kernel and plymouth
<benkay86> penguin42: No kidding! And yet if I report this as a bug, I bet wouldn't even get triaged until after beta 2 is released!
<pronik> symptoms: first boot leads to reboot somewhere at grub initialization
<pronik> after that the system hangs at the same stage
<penguin42> benkay86: Can you plug a keyboard/mouse in?
<pronik> thinkpad x200s, intel graphics
<pronik> any known regressions about that?
<benkay86> penguin42: No. I'll probably go buy one later today.
<penguin42> pronik: Don't think so
<chazco> Anyone know how to configure a touchscreen now that HAL has been removed?
<penguin42> benkay86: I'd still bet against that being the problem, can you get it on a network?
<penguin42> benkay86: What does your /etc/fstab look like?
<benkay86> penguin42: The usual. I also tried replacing the stupid UUIDs with references to /dev/sdaX.
<penguin42> benkay86: Did you try the sysrq stuff?
<benkay86> penguin42: Not yet. If I can get it to work, what key should I send over?
<penguin42> benkay86: 't' should give you a list of all tasks running
<toh192> t
<penguin42> benkay86: Depends which terminal you are using as to how you send the break
<pronik> penguin42: damn, I suck :) Never leave an SD card in the slot while booting, it's pretty much invisible.... :-/
<penguin42> pronik: Haha yes
<pronik> I just wonder why it lead to weird rebooting and stuff, but that's a completely different question...
<Some_Person> Now I need to figure out how I can hook this laptop into the TV later without my dad noticing the broken screen
<penguin42> haha
<Some_Person> (don't worry, it's not really deception-and-live-with-it. I will pay for a new screen)
<almoxarife> for the powers that be, please share this link http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10 with anyone with a wubi/lucid install, as expected the wubi/grub2 bug crashed my grub2 loader again on upgrade of the current kernel of lucid and I would expect other wubi/lucid users to be complaining of the same, this fix is 100% reliable and stupid simple, thnks
<almoxarife> almoxarife: yes, it works with lucid
<benkay86> penguin42: sysrq has absolutely no effect :-(
<penguin42> benkay86: How are you sending the break?
<benkay86> Ctrl+A followed by Ctrl+B followed by a key (such as 't' to show tasks). I'm using screen.
<benkay86> penguin42: *
<penguin42> benkay86: The only other thing I can suggest is netconsole, or hook a monitor up
<benkay86> penguin42: Indeed, I will attempt to buy a monitor and keyboard today so that I can prove that this bug exists and is tied to the former.
<benkay86> penguin42: Actually, it's funny to think I've been using Hardy on my server for 3 years and never owned a monitor or keyboard :-)
<penguin42> benkay86: Haha, yeh well you should be able to do that
<benkay86> penguin42: Should >-(
<penguin42> benkay86: Fortunately most data centres at least have a monitor/keyboard on a trolly for such situations
<benkay86> penguin42: Yeah, but they'll still be very upset if they upgrade to Lucid and headless doesn't work.
<penguin42> yep
<Some_Person> If I use an old CRT monitor to set things up (640x480, positioned to the right of the laptop), and then plug it into my TV, will it just work?
<penguin42> depends on the TV
<penguin42> a TV with VGA input will probably take it, other TVs often need special mode settings
<Some_Person> It's actually a cheap VGA to S-Video converter
<penguin42> oh well then that depends how cheap it is :-)
<Some_Person> $34?
<penguin42> I mean how smart it is about what it will let the input look like
<Some_Person> ubuntu is unable to detect (without intervention) if there's anything plugged into the external out
<Some_Person> I'm just hoping the converter will take what was sent to the CRT
<Some_Person> How can I move notify-osd out of the broken section of my screen?
<kelopez> oh hai :)
<TNA5000> does anyone know how i can get hulu working on ubuntu 10.04 64bit? I've been searching around and not getting anywhere, i keep getting the following error from hulu: "Unable to stream videos to your system, this maybe due to an adobe software limitation on 64-bit linux systems"
<ananas>  i installed lucid lynx beta 1.. it looks GOOD.. but after and update the loginscreen has become low res and ugly.. how do i fix this?
<ananas> an update
<ananas> the screen before login... bootscreen maybe it is called
<kelopez> bootsplash?
<ananas> i guess
<kelopez> it shows text?
<ananas> with the dots
<kelopez> or a graphic'
<kelopez> ?*
<ananas> purple graphics
<kelopez> ah, for me only showed text and the dots and a ureadahead error
<ananas> with dots.. they used to animate befor update. but now static
<Sarvatt> ananas: echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<Sarvatt> ananas:  then sudo update-initramfs -u
<ananas> ok
<ananas> thanks.. will try a reboot now
<tininek> hi, im trying to install lucid, but i get no connections: Wired network: disconnected, Wireless Network (intel 3945) disabled,Wireless Network (SMC usb2.0 wlan) disabled
<tininek> im doing it from a lucid beta 1 usb intall
<tininek> how could I bring up the connections?
<tininek> the ubiquity install button does nothing also, so I dont know what to do, I wanted to try to update ubiquity at least from internet
<cresuso> Hey
<cresuso> I have problem with uploading an avi movie
<cresuso> on this website http://www.dailymotion.com/onestep
<cresuso> it works perfectly on windows
<ananas> Sarvatt: Now the bootsplash was pure text and no graphics..
<cresuso> but here it won't
<chorse> Has anybody a working setup for mplayer and vdpau? I get no video, just sound when using vdpau vo.
<ananas> it is really no big deal for me. but id like to have that nice splash i got right after installation
<Hammeh> I never got a graphical splash on my 10.04 install
<Kano> chorse: did you compile it correctly
<chorse> Kano: I use the shipped package.
<Kano> no good idea
<chorse> mplayer -vo help says vdpau was available.
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-svn-snapshot.txt
<Kano> run that script as root to get latest mplayer
<ananas> Hammeh: Not even when you boot live from the CD?
<Hammeh> No, i just get a coloured screen with some text on it
<Kano> chorse: are you sure that you installed the nv driver correctly?
<toogreen> Hi there. im installing UNR on my dell mini atm.. I can't seem to find the app to switch from netbook to classic desktop mode... is it still available in Lucid?
<ananas> probably the same sa i got now
<ananas> same i got now
<chorse> Kano: I am. nvidia-settings and anything else works correctly.
<cresuso> Can someone help please?
<Hammeh> Yeah i think it is just a pre-release thing that will be added in later
<Kano> chorse: nvidia-settings does not show anything if vdpau works or not
<ananas> hope so
<Some_Person> Why is it impossible to move notify-osd out of the right side of the screen?
<Kano> cresuso: which card is it? did you try vdpinfo
<om26er> sometimes my screen blinks madly
<cresuso> you mean which network card Kano ?
<Kano> err chorse i mean
<Stik> I'm really liking this 10.04 I may make the switch..
<deanus> toogreen, it vanished from karmic, so im not sure if its come back for lucid..
<cresuso> well
<Hammeh> stik: I know me two :D
<cresuso> is it possible to swithc to 9.10 ?
<Kano> chorse: http://people.freedesktop.org/~aplattner/vdpau/vdpauinfo-0.0.6.tar.gz
<chorse> Kano: It's a nvidia ion gpu which officially supports vdpau.
<ananas> is it possible to have a firewire sound interface as the default audio device in ubuntu?
<toogreen> deanus: oh... didn't know that.. I was still running Jaunty on my dell mini.. that's a shame.. im not sure i want to run in Netbook mode all the time :-(
<Kano> chorse: ./configure && make && ./vdpauinfo
<Kano> check it
<cresuso> OK
<chorse> Kano: I will, thank you.
<cresuso> So is it possible to swithc back to 9.10 ?
<ananas> the interface is supported by ffado
<Hammeh> cresuso: from 10.04?
<om26er> any one facing blinking screen too?
<cresuso> yes
<Hammeh> I don't think so, you'd have to do a clean install i think
<cresuso> damn
<cresuso> i ain't 9.10 dvd i
<cresuso> well im out
<cresuso> bye all
<Hammeh> Cya
<chorse> Kano: Compiled an run the tool, output: http://nopaste.info/18659d4a89.html
<Kano> looks good
<Kano> vdpau works with latest mplayer, just test my script
<Kano> be sure you reset your ~/.mplayer/config
<Kano> you may not use some vf
<Kano> my script has got some example configs
<chorse> I'll check it out, thank you very much.
<Kano> do not use vf
<chorse> your script and config helped me, it's running now.
<costre> chorse mplayer+smplayer with vdpau is awesome. Running 1080p videos get at most 50% cpu
<costre> On my core2duo 2.4 GHz
<chorse> i know, costre, but it didn't work in mplayer, then it cannot work in smplayer. i'll install vmplayer later ;)
<ananas> what is this? in some webpages i get a black or grey field across the site blinking
<costre> speaking of which, since I decided to run GIMPS, my cpu is always at 100%. The temperature is about 75 degrees C. Dangerously high?
<ananas> in firefox that is
<penguin42> costre: Depends on the CPU, some of them are fine with that at the CPU itself
<costre> penguin42, I guess I'll know if it shuts down on me
<costre> ananas, I have experienced that too. Not anymore, though.
<costre> Can't say what did it :/
<ananas> ok
<costre> is it when flash is presented at the page?
<costre> Oh, yes
<costre> It's the marker for the keyboard :)
<costre> Click elsewhere and it will disappear
<ananas> hm... all over the screen?
<costre> If that part of the html is that big yes
<ananas> strang bug
<ananas> strange
<costre> It's not a bug really. You can browse the page like a word processor
<costre> it should be optional of couyrse
<ananas> it was really no text inputfields on the page
<costre> which it probably is
<costre> did it help?
<ananas> i left the site
<ananas> dont know but i will keep it in mind when it reappears
<ananas> thanks
<costre> np
<ananas> costre: is it short for cosa nostre? :oP
<costre> ananas, It's been with me since -94 I believe. Short for costermonger :)
<costre> My old BBS nick
<ananas> :o)
<ananas> i installed a iscan version for my epson stylus sx105. do i need to restart to get it working?
<robert__> i'm having screen flickering issues. every few minutes or so it flickers, don't know why. figured its probably the graphics card
<robert__> i have a GMA 4500MHD
<robert__> its intel mobile 4
<robert__> is there a fix? or soon to be one?
<chorse> costre: 10% CPU for 1080p on my Atom 330 ;)
<Turl> hello
<Turl> can you confirm this bug report and set a high priority? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/555262
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 555262 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox "blocks" pendrives from mounting" [Undecided,New]
<Turl> it's quite a job-blocker, you need to stop your music player to copy files :/
<Kano> robert__: does it flicker when: xrandr is executed
<robert__> Kano, i don't know what xandr is
<Kano> just execute it
<DanaG> x resize-and-rotate -- that's what xrandr stands for.
<robert__> Kano, no it didn't then
<robert__> brb
<costre> chorse, Atom? Is it a netbook?
<chorse> costre: No, I use it on my green desktop.
<costre> What kind of nvidia card is it?
<robert__> back
<costre> Not that I'd know too much about it ... Last time I had a good idea of different cards and brands thy were called Riva TNT2 or Voodoo2 :D
<chorse> costre: onboard, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation ION VGA (rev b1)
<costre> I thought vdpau was nvidia only
<Kano> chorse: do you use 2 screens?
<chorse> Kano: No, a single one with 1920x1080
<Kano> chorse: did you try my script?
<chorse> Kano: Yeah, as I said, it's working now, thank you
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/539609
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539609 in linux "i915.powersave causes hangs particularly following suspend/resume on i945 and older cards" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> hmm, intel gpu...
<DanaG> try booting with i915.powersave=0
<chorse> costre was just a bit interested in my setup
<DanaG> I've gone back to radon open-source drivers... the hang on suspend/resume with fglrx was a deal-breaker for me.
<DanaG> oh, and trying hl2dm under Wine with that fglrx version, caused a GPU hang.
<Kano> costre: 50% cpu usage with vdpau is not normal, i guess your mplayer is not configured correctly when you use smplayer
<totem-browser-pl> hi all, the totem browser plugin works G.R.E.A.T. but one thing is bad: everytime i want to watch a movie with it, the volume is turned off, i have to turn it back on 100%. firefox: 3.6.3, totem browser plugin: 2.30.0, os: xubuntu 10.04
<jemark> totem-browser-pl, i have the same... i use VLC player instead with mediapluginconnectivity plugin
<totem-browser-pl> where can i get media... plugin?
<jemark> totem-browser-pl,  it's a firefox add on
<[diablo]> afternoon guys
<[diablo]> question.... sometimes certain packages vanish ... for example brasero , I had to manually install it... is there a general package, such as ubuntu-desktop that can be installed to ensure the entire base and its deps are present and correct?
<totem-browser-pl> it's usually in synaptic
<Nattgew> ubuntu- desktop will install the main ubuntu desktop apps, but if packages "disappear", then it might not help
<guntbert> [diablo]: brasero is no dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<gabspeck> hey everyone
<gabspeck> i'm using 9.10 and want to upgrade to 10.04 beta 1, but update-manager -d does nothing for me
<Kano> did you try: sudo sed -i s/karmic/lucid/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<guntbert> !lucid | gabspeck
<ubottu> gabspeck: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<guntbert> Kano: thats not supported - so please don't suggest it
<Nattgew> I upgraded to lucid, and now I can't log in. I type username and password and then it just sits with the gsm background. any suggestions to fix it?
<gabspeck> yes; that's what I thought, the update manager treats a lot of upgrade situations
<kjele> gabspeck: in your /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades does it say prompt=normal?
<gabspeck> yup
<Kano> well better fix the kubuntu installer in manual mode
<Kano> bye
<gabspeck> prompt witha a capital P actually
<kjele> gabspeck: If you are really sure you are on karmic then try another mirror and update the mirror list
<gabspeck> hmm good point. I'm using the BR mirror
<gabspeck> where does it fetch new releases information from btw?
<kjele> gabspeck: From the mirror. But not all mirrors have the new release
<gabspeck> yeah that makes sense
<gabspeck> the brazilian mirror tends to be terribly outdated..
<FFForever> I have a webserver running on localhost firefox renders things with black lines and things, but if I put 127.0.0.1 it renders fine
<kjele> Nattgew: Can you login into single mode?
<Nattgew> how do I do that?
<kjele> Nattgew: After the bios image hold down shift key then navigate to recovery mode
<Nattgew> no, there are no TTY logins, same as with normal boot
<kjele> Nattgew: You use ati?
<Nattgew> no, intel
<kjele> Nattgew: And you do not get any menu where you can select root login?
<Nattgew> I get gdm with normal kernel, no terminal login with any kernel
<gabspeck> hmm, update-manager -d doesn't work, but do-release-upgrade -d does
<kjele> Nattgew: And if you press ctrl + alt + f1 does it change to the terminal?
<Nattgew> yeah, same one I get fro
<Nattgew> recovery mode
<kjele> And you can login to there?
<Nattgew> no, it just says something about mountall Plymouth, no login
<kjele> Nattgew: Then go to another tty f2 or f3
<Nattgew> they just have blinking cursors
<kjele> Nattgew: press enter?
<Nattgew> does nothing
<kjele> Nattgew: Too bad the system is borked. You might try to chroot into the system with a live cd and do an upgrade in there.
<Nattgew> I'm booting a cd now... what would you suggest I do? it upgraded fine but on reboot I've got problems
<kjele> Nattgew: I suggest you wait for the final release before you upgrade
<Nattgew> yeah, may have been better
<BadHorsie> What hardsare Nattgew ?
<BadHorsie> *hardware even
<Nattgew> it's a Dell inspiron laptop
<roey_> hi
<roey_> I have a Dell Inspiron 1564 here and I can't get wireless working; I thought the Broadcom STA driver would work but I don't see anything with iwlist eth1 scan.... can anyone help me?
<roey_> James147, hola de nuevo ;)
<James147> roey_: ^^
<James147> roey_: hey
<roey_> :)
<roey_> hey hey
<roey_> so, still the same issue, even after having updated and rebooted.
<roey_> I have a Dell Inspiron 1564 here and I can't get wireless working; I thought the Broadcom STA driver would work but I don't see anything with iwlist eth1 scan.... can anyone help me?
<Blue-Omega> /mode $me +w
<Blue-Omega> bla
<chorse> roey_: Have you disabled Wifi via a switcher?
<deanus> roey_, my wifi being enabled at bootup or not is very hit and miss.. have to reboot, maybe more than once, to get it to work
<Nattgew> sounds like my Bluetooth
<markl_> does 10.04 have a 1.44 boot floppy available?
<markl_> i'm loading on a system with a usb cdrom but the bios won't boot from it
 * deanus introduces markl_ to the usb revolution
<markl_> deanus: heh yeah it's an old server
<deanus> markl_,  ah..  theres a way to boot an iso but ive never done it..
<roey_> chorse, afaik the wireless has been [x] enable'd through KDE's menu
<roey_> deanus, I simply don't get this :(
<markl_> the old school floppy boot is easiest, if distros still do this
<chorse> roey_: some laptops have a hardware switch for wifi
<BUGa_vacations> deanus: markl_ I have! from grub2
<BUGa_vacations> deanus: markl_ http://p.bugabundo.net/booting-grub2-from-an-iso-in-hd
<crowni> hi all
<skyjumper> anyone else having screensaver issues?
<skyjumper> few weeks ago the screensaver started appearing during a full-screen mplayer
<skyjumper> also is stuck on "random" when i have "blank screen" selected in the prefs
<artisan> hi
<artisan> anyone tried wesnoth on lucid already?
<artisan> for me it seem there is simply no startable binary o.O
<artisan> can anyone confirm?
<chorse> artisan: not even in /usr/games ?
<artisan> chorse: in /usr/games for sure, but there are only scripts starting the wesnoth binary
<chorse> i haven't installed it here
<artisan> so you can't confirm then :)
<chorse> i can in 226MB
<artisan> yay :)
<chorse> artisan: starts normally here
<artisan> chorse: what does 'which wesnoth' spit out?
<chorse> chorse@fingolfin:~$ which wesnoth
<chorse> /usr/games/wesnoth
<artisan> ah, d'oh ..
<chorse> which is a binary file
<chorse> no idea why it's a script in your installation
<artisan> I expected the bin to be in /usr/bin and tried the wesnoth-nolog (which is the comand used in the menu entry) and that just launches wesnoth (with no path), strangely my usr seemed not to be in games group ..
<artisan> thanx for clearification chorse !!
<chorse> you
<tininek> hi
<chorse> 're welcome
<artisan> :)
<tininek> whats the best way to upgrade from karmic to lucid?
<crimsun> do-release-upgrade -d
<tininek> do i need to change sources.list? crimsun
<joaopinto> no, do-release-upgrade will take care of that
<AnxiousNut> I've heard that netbook remix would have an applet that would let us change into desktop mode easily, is it true, when will it be added? using lucid remix beta
<ananas> i use a driver from my ISP to get internet access. this is working fine. just after installing it i was able to connect to my Empathy accounts even i did not connect with NWM. now this is not possible any more. is this possible to fix?
<ananas> i use a chmotech modem
<deanus> BUGa_vacations,   I tried your method but I get error file not found, load kernel first.
<crimsun> AnxiousNut: "desktop mode"?
<deanus> BUGa_vacations, http://pastebin.com/gm6eUaiJ
<deanus> my /dump mount is sda7 so hd0,7 is right isnt it?
<crimsun> AnxiousNut: if you have both ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-netbook installed, you can choose either a 2D or a 3D session from the Session menu in gdm
<BUGa_vacations> deanus: you are trying the second method right?
<deanus> BUGa_vacations, 40_custom yes
<AnxiousNut> and will that change it from netbook launcher to desktop?
<BUGa_vacations> deanus: actauly no
<BUGa_vacations> sda7 is 6
<deanus> BUGa_vacations,  damn.. i thought grub2 used them as 1st partition is 1 etc etc
<BUGa_vacations> hummm beats me
<deanus> ok i`ll try it
<deanus> brb
<deanus> nope..
<yofel> actually, grub2 uses; sda1 == hd0.1 very intuitive isn't it
<BUGa_vacations> yep
<GrimmVarg> hey, anybody struggeling with xbmc on lucid?
<BUGa_vacations> shouldn't it be hd1.1 ?
<BUGa_vacations> lol
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: not really, they thought just using the same number bug mapping a=0... should be fine...
<yofel> s/bug/but
<BUGa_vacations> consistence ?
<yofel> don't ask me...
<BUGa_vacations> deanus: no idea why that doesn't work
<BUGa_vacations> my setup works fine for me
<deanus> try again
<BUGa_vacations> some one with more knowledge of grub then me
<BUGa_vacations> I just read that blog, and the foruns, and hacked it a bit
<BUGa_vacations> aaahhh
<BUGa_vacations> I see your error
<BUGa_vacations> and he left
<deanus> grub2 hates me
<deanus> no such file, no such disk, load kernel first.
<BUGa_vacations> (2010-04-04 21:06:18) freenode: some one with more knowledge of grub then me
<BUGa_vacations> (2010-04-04 21:06:35) freenode: I just read that blog, and the foruns, and hacked it a bit
<BUGa_vacations> (2010-04-04 21:07:10) freenode: aaahhh
<BUGa_vacations> (2010-04-04 21:07:15) freenode: I see your error
<BUGa_vacations> (2010-04-04 21:07:25) freenode: and he left
<BUGa_vacations> deanus: you are trying to boot from a image that you assume its like ubuntu
<BUGa_vacations> but using clonezilla
<Dracofodder> is there a quick list of applications being included in the ubuntu 10.4 release?  I am looking to see if Seamonkey will be more prominently included, rather than Firefox.  After all the problems I've had with Firefox not working out of the box, whereas seamonkey has been relatively flawless, I would like to know what pain I look forward to when I upgrade.
<Hammeh> I can't imagine them not including firefox tbh
<BUGa_vacations> Dracofodder: mind telling us one of those bugs?
<Dracofodder> sure.. easy thing.. and stupid in some ways..
<Dracofodder> go into facebook, try playing a flash game..
<Hammeh> in firefox?
<Dracofodder> example poker, you dont get menu options,and it locks up all the time
<BUGa_vacations> sorry,  I wasn't clear
<Dracofodder> same same with seamonky.. no issue
<BUGa_vacations> a LAUNCHPAD filed bug
<Dracofodder> or if you go to youtube, you cannot play embedded video in FF, but seamonkey is fine
<deanus> BUGa_vacations, Im booting from lucid iso, but both give me the same error.
<BUGa_vacations> don't have FB
<Hammeh> I don't have flash installed thought
<Hammeh> though*
<BUGa_vacations> and youtube works fine for me
<BUGa_vacations> both 32bits and 64bits
<BUGa_vacations> and html5 in chromium
<Dracofodder> yea, considering seamonkey is based on firefox mozilla.. I was surprised at the difference.
<Dracofodder> and I conat find anythign in the plugins aor add ons that are different between the two..
<Volkodav> how do you set up mms in chromium ?
<Dracofodder> so was hoping the ubuntu 10.4 would include seamonkey it it distri installs so I dont ahve to go to their site and get a build manually.
<Hammeh> is it not in the repo's?
<Dracofodder> it is, but outdated, with security problems
<Hammeh> you could package it for us all =p
<BUGa_vacations> Volkodav: MMS?
<Volkodav> yes
<Dracofodder> hmm, if I knew where to do that, I would..
<BUGa_vacations> Dracofodder: please join #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask in there.
<BUGa_vacations> I _think_ gnomefreak deals with it
<Dracofodder> ok, thanks! BUGa_vacations
<Dracofodder> will try that avenue.
<Hammeh> It always takes me a day or two to get firefox set up properly but then its fine lol
<BUGa_vacations> Hammeh: and I've been carring the same profile for so many years from even the time I used wind
<Hammeh> sweet
<Hammeh> Mine always seem to break when i upgrade to the latest ubuntu release!
<deanus> BUGa_vacations, nevermind, Ive got my 16gig multiboot iso usb stick :)
<Volkodav> hmm - my chromium still uses flash on youtube
<BUGa_vacations> Hammeh: I always run daily ppa
<BUGa_vacations> best recepy to not break on releases
<BUGa_vacations> Volkodav: not for me
<BUGa_vacations> youtube.com/html5
<topyli> i wonder why the gwibber entry in the indicator applet keeps saying "set up broadcast account..." even though i already have four. how many should i have before it's happy?
<Hammeh> ah thanks, i'll have to give it a go =p
<Hammeh> I like the new purple colour scheme, much better than brown!
<deanus> dont like radiance tho, knackers my eyes yp
<deanus> mm ambiance ftw
<deanus> and velvet noise grey/blueish wallpaper
<topyli> yeah radiance is rather bright
<Hammeh> Yeah
<Volkodav> hmm html5 won't start though
<BUGa_vacations> Volkodav: got chromium-codecs.extra?
<Volkodav> think so
<Volkodav> lemee check
<deanus> http://imagebin.org/91623 shmexy
<Hammeh> my remote desktop is seriously messed up when i connect to 10.04
<Hammeh> oh my bad, screen resolution is just wrong lol
<avis> anyone know if the ubuntu-audio-dev will work on 64 bit lucid installs ?
<avis> the alsa modules
<avis> i feel like seeing if i can migrate to 64 bit without issue
<yofel> avis: the ppa? just check if there are 64 packages on the ppa page
<avis> will do
<avis> its a real life saver for me
<avis> hmm, it doesn't reference any architecture
<penguin42> avis: Other than the occasional bug pretty much every thing we have source to works on both 32 and 64; some plugins on firefox can be problematic on 64bit, but even for thos there are 64bit versions for some
<yofel> just checked myself, there are amd64 packages
<avis> thanks yofel
<avis> penguin42, could you name a few of the common plugins on 64 bit firefox that can be problematic ?
<penguin42> avis: flash is a bit touchy, but there is an alpha 64bit release of flash you can download from Adobe that works great; and I think there are 64bit java available but I've not looked
<Daniturn> does ubuntu 10.04 support AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<avis> sounds wonderful.  the alpha should be fine i've used it on 32 bit. thanks so much
<yofel> the alpha is only for 64bit, we have a stable 32 bit version of flash...
<yofel> let me rephrase that...
<yofel> the 64bit plugin is currently only available as alpha, for 32 bit just use the stable one
<penguin42> yes
<sholden> I'm having a problem with the splash screen locking up.  I first installed from the standard desktop cd, and experienced the freeze at the splash screen.  I then successfully installed with the alternate cd, but when I reboot I have the same error.  Has anyone run across this issue?
<penguin42> sholden: What graphics hardare?
<penguin42> (We should have a bot to ask that)
<yofel> hm, I actually had a plymouth freeze today where I just couldn't find out why it froze, ssh and ttys weren't yet up and SAK did nothing, finally pressed ctrl+alt+del and let it reboot, after that it booted fine...
<sholden> GeForce GTX 285
<penguin42> yofel: I guess it's unlikely it's actually plymouth; probably just something else going on while plymouth was still showing the splash?
<yofel> maybe some conflict between the frame buffer, plymouth and nvidia
<sholden> w/ i7 920
<yofel> penguin42: the splash was frozen (dots not moving) and I couldn't do anything, not even press esc which should get me out of plymouth, left it like that for about 5mins then rebooted
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: ask sholden if he is updated
<BUGa_vacations> cause that looks like the _old_ bug
<Berzerker> does anyone's splash screen just not show up?
<Berzerker> I don't know if it's my computer being too fast for it, or it just doesn't show anything because of a setting
<Berzerker> or what
<yofel> Berzerker: maybe you're booting too fast :P
<BUGa_vacations> Berzerker: I'm trying to make mine not to show
<Berzerker> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" does this have anything to do with it?
<yofel> here plymouth takes about 5s to come up
<yofel> Berzerker: that's supposed to show plymouth
<Berzerker> plymouth?
<sholden> I just booted to recovery and startx works... ish
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: might be update related, I usually always install updates before shutting down
<BUGa_vacations> the fancy stuff they are making us look at
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: I do on boot, shutdown and some time in the middle
<Berzerker> also, is there any way to change the login screen background?
<yofel> meh, we still have no !plymouth
<yofel> nor any other sane documentation in the wiki (at least I can't find anything)
<dutchie> should I have parted and udisks updates held back?
<sholden> btw, I installed using the 4/4/10 nightly
<Berzerker> I mean it certainly looks like it's working for me
<Berzerker> I don't see any resolution/monitor changing/flickering
<sholden> what logs would be relevant to my interests?
<Berzerker> it just doesn't show any splash loading screen
<Berzerker> just a blank with a cursor until it loads GDM
<yofel> dutchie: not anymore, try to mark libparted0 for installation yourself in synaptic, should resolve that
<dutchie> yofel: ok, thanks
<yofel> Berzerker: does /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth point to a valid theme?
<sholden> ok now that im in x, i'm trying the proprietary nvidia driver
<Berzerker> yofel: doesn't exist
<Berzerker> hmm...
<dutchie> ok, marking libparted0 for install wants to remove libparted-2.1-0 and libparted1.8-12. Is this good?
<penguin42> dutchie: If it's just libparted it's fiddling with it's probably OK
<ZykoticK9> my main machine has 150+ updates available, but I'm only be offered a Partial upgrade.  My pure gnome VMs are not having this same issue, and are updating normally.  How can I see more info on that is causing the Paritial upgrade?
<penguin42> dutchie: Get worried if that type of thing looks like it's about to remove something useful
<yofel> Berzerker: are you sure that plymouth, plymouth-x11 and a valid theme is installed for you?
<Berzerker> yofel: now that you mention it, no. :P
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: my advice: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<billy2007> im really at my wicks end with lucid i cant play ANY videos on the internet or dvds can annyone suggest a cause??
<yofel> heh, odd, mountall should pull in plymouth though
<sholden> how can i install the nvidia drivers from the command line?
<Berzerker> like I said /etc/alternatives/d* doesn't exist
<Berzerker> so I dunno
<Berzerker> sholden: check the Hardware Drivers app in Systems > Administration, should show up
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: and *don't* go the partial upgrade way - rather wait a few days till it smoothes out
<yofel> sholden: first try hardware drivers, and if it fails try to install nvidia-current
<dutchie> penguin42: ok, cheers
<sholden> it didnt prompt for sudo when i tried to install
<sholden> (im in xwin from a recovery login)
<Berzerker> recovery login is root
<Berzerker> IIRC.
<yofel> it is
<sholden> nay, i said proceed with normal boot, which didnt go to xwin, went to login screen
<yofel> so you don't need to give any password
<sholden> ok, well either way, it failed hehe
<sholden> nvidia-current it is
<sholden> is that the proprietary?
<yofel> sholden: why?
<yofel> sholden: yes
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, I'm trying your aptitude suggestion as we speak.  I'm aware of avoiding partial upgrades, thanks.  I was really surprised to see apt-get and not aptitude used in the Lucid Manual, I'm an apt-get man myself, but perhaps situations like this require giving aptitude more attention :)
<Berzerker> isn't apt-get juts a frontend for aptitude?
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: I use aptitude regularly - mainly because of the "safe-upgrade" option - that never hurt anything in any system
<billy2007> can anyone suggest a reason why no videos are playing on my pc with lucid im considering going back to karmic
<guntbert> Berzerker: no, they are different fron ends to the same database
<Amaranth> Berzerker: No, they use different dependency resolvers
<Amaranth> and aptitude keeps its own database for extra metadata
<guntbert> *front ends even
<yofel> I use aptitude because it has a nice curses interface :)
<sholden> oooh, it gave me an error, but it looks like it installed anyway.  I rebooted and all is well.  Thanks
<yofel> sholden: if that error said 'Warning' anywhere then it's fine
<Amaranth> I use it because `sudo aptitude safe-upgrade` generally does the right thing
<billy2007> has no-one else had this problem
<yofel> billy2007: video not playing can have a bunch of reasons, do you hear sound, or what does the player you're using (which one?) do?
<sayao> does anyone knows about any update on lucid that could have make my radeon HD2600 HDMI ouput sound stop working? It was working before...
<billy2007> yofel, the player dosnt even load??
<billy2007> yofel, i dont know if itwould have anything to do with my graphic driver im activating that now
<yofel> billy2007: you're using totem? tried to run it from a  terminal?
<billy2007> whats totem??
<yofel> billy2007: the default video player in gnome/ubuntu
<billy2007> i dont have totem?? and i meant i cant play dvds ect.
<yofel> we have vlc, smplayer, dragon player, and more besides that, so please mention which player you're using ;)
<billy2007> its the online films im more worried about
<yofel> billy2007: yes, but in what player are you *trying* to open it?
<billy2007> im using just movie playe
<billy2007> player*
<yofel> that should be totem then I think
<billy2007> im not sure its just called movie player
<yofel> billy2007: if you're using ubuntu then that should be totem
<billy2007> yep ubuntu 10.04
<billy2007> Totem Movie Player 2.30.0
<billy2007> thats what it is
<yofel> good, do you have a video file that you're trying to open, or what did you try to open
<billy2007> Movie Player using GStreamer 0.10.28
<billy2007> i tried to play a dvd
<billy2007> but as i said its more the online films i want to work
<yofel> well depends, if the dvd is encrypted you might need libdvdcss, but totem should open in that case and tell you that
<yofel> on the web it depends if html5 is used or flash
<billy2007> totem wouldnt even open i just get an error message
<yofel> billy2007: what error message?
<billy2007> im not sure i use sites like vidreel
<billy2007> ill just check bear with me
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, well looked like safe-upgrade did the trick, just a single "xulrunner-1.9.1" being help back now.  Thanks for the help.
<billy2007> Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: you're welcome :-)  and that single package will be solved till tomorrow - I suppose :-)
<yofel> billy2007: okaaay... could be that the dvd wasn't mounted right...
<jackhigh> yofel: you still here ?
<yofel> jackhigh: obviously ;)
<billy2007> ah i dont know what this means it used to work oon karmic
<jackhigh> :) i have hd 2600 also did you get fglrx working with it ?
<yofel> billy2007: I'm out of ideas how to fix that, sorry, if you have time wait a while and ask again later
<billy2007> will do cheers anyway
<billy2007> how do i mount the dvd anyway yofel
<nonameNN> does any one know why ubuntu developers didnt go for kernel 2.6.33 on lucid?
<yofel> billy2007: well, that depends on how gnome does disk mounting, and I don't know anything about that
<sholden> flash plugin search says no suitable plugins found (im using amd64).  Is this intentional?
<jackhigh> read # man mount
<yofel> !flash64 | sholden
<ubottu> sholden: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jackhigh> yofel: are you running fglrx with your HD2600 ?
<yofel> sholden: the repository offers the 32bit flash for 64bit firefox using a wrapper (flashplugin-installer)
<nonameNN> sholden: im installing flash plugin pretty fine right now
<yofel> jackhigh: wrong person, I don't have any ati cards
<jackhigh> oh sorry :)
<billy2007> no ideas on the internet films??? if i cant sort it im going back to karmic
<yofel> billy2007: what internet films? do you have flash installed?
<jackhigh> whats up with them , what type of stream are you trying to watch ?
<billy2007> i think so is there a command for shell to check?
<billy2007> jackhigh, i dunno what ou mean but i watch films on vidreel umm.. megavideo
<yofel> billy2007: rather type 'about:plugins' in the address field of your web browser and see if it lists flash
<jackhigh> megavideo looks like flash to me
<billy2007> yep flash is installed
<billy2007> not even the player on beemp3 loads anymore
<billy2007> firefox says i need a plugin but cant find any
<yofel> billy2007: does it tell you any details about the plugin it needs?
<billy2007> ive scrolled down what would it be listed under?
<billy2007> yofel, nope
<jackhigh> i remember ages ago i had a similar problem not sure its related but i had loads of libflashplayer.so files in the wrong places
<yofel> hm, then I'm out of ideas
<jackhigh> i just uninstalled checked there were no other libflashplayer files then reinstalled
<jackhigh> billy where is your libflashplayer.so file ? and is it the only similarly named file in that dir ?
<billy2007> jackhigh, i dont know what that file is even lol
<jackhigh> cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<jackhigh> then ls
<billy2007> its empty
<jackhigh> also some are stored in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<yofel> the file itself is /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<yofel> all others are symlinks to that
<billy2007> librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so  libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<billy2007> libtotem-cone-plugin.so                libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<billy2007> libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<jackhigh> cant he just cp it to the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins dir ?
<nonameNN> anyone is having problems with synaptic? it locks sometimes... i dont know why
<yofel> I have a /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so  here that is a symlink to the original file
<yofel> the flashplugin-install is supposed to take care of that
<SecretofMana> Hm, ever since I updated Ubuntu 10.04 (not installed, just grabbed a 350 MB update) my Logitech MX mouse and keyboard seem to have difficulties connecting to my computer.
<yofel> *flashplugin-installer package
<SecretofMana> I keep getting this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/409227/ and clicking grant but it just pops back up again in 2 minutes and my mouse/keyboard never connect
<SecretofMana> I searched the error but only got a forum message where someone reported it and got no replies
<jackhigh> billy2007: i know it souds stupid ad you may have allready tryed it but did you try closig your browser removig and reinstallig flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Mcklaren> hi
<SecretofMana> that time it was on Ubuntu 9.10 and with an unspecified bluetooth mouse...any ideas?
<jackhigh> man i cannot type :)
<yofel> jackhigh: and flashplugin-nonfree is old, use flashplugin-installer ;)
<yofel> should still work the same though
<sholden> yall know if the flash64 plugin is still incompatible with hulu?
<jackhigh> tbh i dont remember installing any for ages it does it itself when you go to you tube for the first time :)
<billy2007> jackhigh, i dont know how to do that lol now i look stupid could you walk me through it im no good with manuels
<yofel> open synaptic, make sure to remove flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer and then try to let firefox install the plugin again is what I would do
<yofel> billy2007: ^
<yofel> billy2007: don't forget to close firefox and synaptic after removing them
<topyli> how do you change the plymouth theme? i'm getting the text theme, but there's a prettier one installed as well :)
<jackhigh> i was just going to say dont forget to close ff
<yofel> topyli: 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -k all -u'
<yofel> ^^
<topyli> yofel, ahh thanks
<yofel> topyli: I sure hope they make that easier in the future...
<billy2007> i have flashplugin nonfree extrasound aswell??
<yofel> billy2007: remove that too
<nick125> What is the default plymouth theme?
<Berzerker-> god why does gwibber work perfectly with netbook, but not my desktop lol
<yofel> topyli: hm... actually just reinstalling the theme you want to use should work too
<billy2007> it says mark for installation does that mean i havnt got em?
<topyli> yofel, yeah i guess if you install a theme it assumes you want to use it
<jackhigh> billy2007: yes you want to mark for complete removal
<yofel> nick125: plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo I think
<nick125> yofel: That theme looks horrible, though.
<billy2007> jackhigh, i dont have the option to?
<Berzerker-> yofel, how can I check if I have plymouth?
<yofel> topyli: yeah, that's how it's supposed to work
<topyli> there's ubuntu-logo and ubuntu--text, i assume logo is default
<jackhigh> billy2007: well then its not installed
<yofel> Berzerker: check in synaptic if it's installed? or 'apt-cache policy plymouth' in a terminal
<nick125> yofel: It's all pixelly and looks like its in 8-bit color mode. :p
<Berzerker-> yeah I do have it installed...
<Berzerker-> what is it supposed to do exactly?
<yofel> nick125: oh, you're using nvidia?
<billy2007> installing now :) fingers crossed
<nick125> yofel: yeah......is there a way to fix that?
<jackhigh> billy2007: gl
<yofel> Berzerker: do you have any themes installed? like the logo package I just mentioned?
<topyli> Berzerker-, nothing, it just hides the boot messages and shows you an ubuntu logo instead
<Berzerker-> doesn't show me a logo though :P
<Berzerker-> that would be shame if it's because I'm booting too fast
<Berzerker-> lol
<topyli> yeah
<yofel> topyli, Berzerker: it's supposed to give some nice messages and interaction to fsck and other things too
<topyli> we should file a bug. "ubuntu boots too fast"
<jackhigh> :)
<nick125> For some reason, I don't see all of the speed improvements that everyone claims. It seems slower than Karmic for me :(
<yofel> nick125: it is, I fiddled around with it yesterday and now get pylmouth in 1600x1200x32 with 195.36.15 :D
<topyli> yofel, ah ok, nice. i haven't seen it much because it was broken on my machine for so long so i kept removing it :)
<yofel> topyli: yeah me too, it actually works fine here since about 2 weeks ago
<Berzerker-> yofel, lol 4:3
<yofel> before that I couldn't boot with it :D
<Berzerker-> would be nice if I could get it in 1920x1080x32
<yofel> Berzerker: I know, but I like my screen ;P
<yofel> Berzerker: what card?
<Berzerker-> and if I could, you know, see the boot logo
<Berzerker-> GTX 260, nvidia also
<billy2007> nope :(
<Berzerker-> yofel, it doesn't show up on my netbook either, it has a GMA950
<bjsnider> the boot logo is only onscreen for a few seconds
<topyli> 4:3 is the correct ratio for offices. widescreen is for the living room :)
<Berzerker-> but I'd rather see that than a blank cursor blinking screen
<Berzerker-> even if it is only for a few seconds
<yofel> nick125: if you want to try it with nvidia, you first need to find out what framebuffer resolutions your card supports, for that go to the grub menu by holding left shift pressed on boot, press 'c' I think for a command line run 'insmod vbe' and 'vbeinfo' and note the resolution you want to use
<nick125> yofel: Would that be the same resolution for grub's GFXMODE?
<yofel> yes
<nick125> I have my GRUB_GFXMODE set to "1280x800" (which seems to work...)
<yofel> but you need to know the depth too, gfxmode needs like 1600x1200, gfxpayload needs 1600x1200x32
<Berzerker-> yofel, walk me through this later, ok? :P
<nick125> yofel: okay, so once I have that, what do I do next?
<yofel> nick125: in your /etc/default/grub add 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1600x1200x32' (with your resolution)
<yofel> nick125: don't forget the color depth!
<billy2007> LMAO i uninstalled all them things i installed downloaded adobe flash player what i was going to do 2 start with and it works now :)
<tholo> Is there a way in preseed to prevent installation of packages selected by "Recommends" ?
<yofel> then run update-grub and make sure vbe gets loaded with 'grep "vbe" /boot/grub/grub.cfg'. I should return 'insmod vbe'
<yofel> *It
<yofel> nick125: ^
<yofel> then try to reboot, I'm not 100% sure, but it should work
<yofel> nick125: btw, you'll notice that you're ttys have a nicer resolution too then ;)
<yofel> s/you're/your/
<nick125> Hmm. All I get is 30 seconds of a flashing cursor, 5 seconds of plymouth and that's it.
<yofel> hm
<yofel> I get a flashing cursor too before plymouth, but only for about 5 seconds
<tholo> I'd love to turn off plymouth altogether for my server preseeds...
<yofel> tholo: you can remove the themes and plymouth-x11, but mountall depends on plymouth, so you can't remove it completely
<tholo> I noticed. :-p
<nick125> Now I get flashing cursor for 1/2 a second, black screen for 20sec, and plymouth for 5. Heh.
<benkay86> Has anyone here gotten Lucid to boot over a serial console on a headless machine?
 * nick125 also wishes Grub wasn't so...ugly. :(
<yofel> well, officially you're not supposed to every see any trace of grub unless you're multi booting, but it could be improved yes
<yofel> s/every/ever/
<billy2007> what stuff can i do on lucid but not on karmic then so far the only difference ive found is that lucid is slower and looks slightly different and cuases problems
<billy2007> any1 awake
<vish> no ;p
<billy2007> lol
<billy2007> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<billy2007>  csdfqwertyuiop[]
<billy2007> HELLLOOOOO
<billy2007> anybody out there
<MikeChelen> !hello | billy2007
<ubottu> billy2007: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MikeChelen> anyone having trouble getting gwibber to start without crashing?
<billy2007> what stuff can i do on lucid but not on karmic then so far the only difference ive found is that lucid is slower and looks slightly different and cuases problems
<nonameNN> so far synaptic is the only problem i have on amd64 installation... any one is having some issues with synaptic?
<billy2007> i already asked but everyones dead
<billy2007> MikeChelen, what qwibber?
<MikeChelen> billy2007: applications -> internet -> gwibber
<billy2007> yes i know where it is but what does it do?
<vish> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<vish> hmm ,
<topyli> it does stuff you can do on lucid that you could not do on karmic! whee
<MikeChelen> oh, it is client for social network sites like twitter, facebook, identica, and others
<MikeChelen> gwibber was available for karmic, though an older version
<vish> any ops around to add the release notes to the topic?
<MikeChelen> in lucid, the account management is integrated though
<billy2007> didnt get a word of that lol
<billy2007> can someone please suggest some stuff i can do on lucid but not in karmic because im already dissapointed enough by it
<vish> billy2007: read this > http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1#New%20features%20since%20Ubuntu%209.10
<XuMuK> MikeChelen, the mine only crashes when I try to press some "View reply thread" or something like this... and for you now it's beta version) wait for stable release for no bugs)
<killown> virtualbox-ose-dkms  Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.32-19-generic (i686)  man.. i have reported this erros few days ago and not fixed yet :/
<MikeChelen> XuMuK: it's strange only because gwibber seemed to crash less on earlier alpha releases
<killown> i have removed gwibber from here
<XuMuK> MikeChelen, things of beta versions)
<MikeChelen> just tried starting from the messaging applet instead of applications menu, and this time it didn't crash
<killown> it take a lot cpu with gwibber-service
<MikeChelen> yeah it can, that is one thing supposed to be improved with newer versions
<MikeChelen> try setting minutes between refresh very high
<killown> i can't install virtualbox in lucid
<killown> http://pastebin.com/57j7hy6w
<billy2007> with virtual box can you get virtual windows 7 legally and is it easy to install?
<MikeChelen> it's legal if you purchase a license
<benkay86> billy2007: Yes, you can install Windows 7 easily using Virtualbox. Obtaining a legal copy of 7 is another matter.
<MikeChelen> installation isn't much harder than any desktop
<killown> virtualbox deb not workin in lucid
<billy2007> benkay86, ohh can i get vista legally
<MikeChelen> use software center, not .deb
<billy2007> or seven illeagally maybe??
<benkay86> billy2007: I'm sorry the beta version of Lucid doesn't meet your expectations, but if you report specific bugs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs maybe we can make it better in time for the official release.
<benkay86> billy2007: Virtualbox won't allow you to obtain a copy of WIndows, only to install a copy you already have.
<billy2007> benkay86, oh i understand now lol
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-28
<ceed^> Hi, Anyone know how I can get weather in the notification area when using Unity?
<robin0800> ceed^, you need indicator-weather see OMG!ubuntu! for details of how to install
<LLStarks> bug 438868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438868 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Numerous applications have focus issues after emerging from a screensaver or suspend" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<LLStarks> been around for about 5 releases, got worse with natty
<LLStarks> especially now with firefox 4.0
<ceed^> robin0800: I can't find any that works in unity. In gnome it was built into the clock.
<ceed^> and I did try indicator-weather. I can see that it runs, but I can't get it to show up in the notification area
<robin0800> ceed^, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/indicator-weather-adds-data-caching-extra-weather-providers-and-locations/
<ceed^> robin0800: Thanks a lot! There's a PPA it seems. Might give me an updated version.
<ceed^> It works. Thanks again! :)
<trigrou> https://demos.mozilla.org/en-US/#globetweeter \o/
<MikeChelen> are there any solutions to fglrx install errors?
<Rods_Tiger> I've just downloaded and made a liveusb of natty narwhal, and am installing it onto my computer, but I've hit a problem. I've got as far as the screen that says 'allocate drive space', and have allocated the partitions, but now realise there's no buttons or means to proceed further. I'm stuck there, forever.
<Rods_Tiger> Am I supposed to know a certain key, or combination of keys, to press right now?
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, did you tell the partition  were to mount?
<Rods_Tiger> yes, I've specified the partitions
<Rods_Tiger> but this screen is a dead-end. There's no way forward from here.
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, and chosen its format?
<Rods_Tiger> yes, but how do I move forward to the next step?
<Rods_Tiger> There's not even any buttons or arrows or anything I'd expect to move me to the next action.
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, something must be wrong then go back and check
<Rods_Tiger> well I know something is wrong. That's what I'm saying.
<Daekdroom> !info exaile
<Rods_Tiger> How can a screen ask for information and then leave me there with no way forward?
<ubottu> exaile (source: exaile): full featured music player written for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-0buntu1 (natty), package size 1116 kB, installed size 5732 kB
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, ctrl/alt/delete should work
<Rods_Tiger> to go forward?
<Rods_Tiger> which? or all three?
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, no to go back
<Rods_Tiger> why would I want to go back? That doesn't do the job of installing, I should be going forward.
<Rods_Tiger> Going back would do the opposite - not installing.
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, it wont let you install if its not right
<Rods_Tiger> but it is right.
<Rods_Tiger> It's just that there's no way to go forward. It seems to be designed with no buttons or arrows or anything like that.
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, then you would have a button you don't so it's wrong
<Rods_Tiger> I know it's wrong. There should be a way forward. That's what I've been saying all this time. Not having a way to go forward in an installation is wrong.
<Rods_Tiger> There must be a next step. But there's no way to get there.
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, If it accepted your partiton choices it would give you a button
<Rods_Tiger> what would the button say?
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, continue
<Rods_Tiger> where would this button magically appear?
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, When you have set the partition correctly
<Rods_Tiger> I said where, not when
<Rods_Tiger> And I told you that I have set the partitions correctly
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, go back and check
<Rods_Tiger> for what?
<Rods_Tiger> go back how?
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, ctrl/alt/delete
<Rods_Tiger> why?
<Rods_Tiger> control alt delete does nothing
<Rods_Tiger> you mean all three at once?
<Rods_Tiger> that does nothing
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, perhaps it has crashed then, mouse still working?
<Rods_Tiger> I'm still at the screen that says 'allocate drive space' and there's no way to go anywhere from here. It's a dead end.
<Rods_Tiger> no it hasn't crashed.
<penguin42> can someone try and reproduce a bug for me?  Click on the date in the panel, click time & date setting sand then click unlock - I get a load of boxes rather than any text in the form
<Rods_Tiger> It's highly unusual for an install procedure to have no navigation or buttons at all on a screen such as this. How do I move either forward or back?
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, Can you post a picture of where its stuck
<Rods_Tiger> I told you. The screen that says 'allocate drive space'
<penguin42> Rods_Tiger: Are you on a netbook or something with a small screen?
<Rods_Tiger> a netbook
<Rods_Tiger> normal screen
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, this is the live cd?
<penguin42> Rods_Tiger: Then I think they're off the bottom - see bug 743324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 743324 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Allocate drive space window too large for netbook - can't get to buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743324
<Rods_Tiger> live usb
<Rods_Tiger> oh. That's pretty useless
<penguin42> Rods_Tiger: Yeh, I hit it yesterday
<Rods_Tiger> bugger. Well, that's me fucked
<Rods_Tiger> How do I shut down and give up?
<penguin42> Rods_Tiger: I plugged in an external monitor; just ctrl-alt-del should do or hold down your power button
<robin0800> Rods_Tiger, try an alternate iso
<penguin42> Rods_Tiger: Could you comment on that bug to say you had the same thing please?
<Rods_Tiger> control alt delete does nothing.
<Rods_Tiger> I'll take the battery out.
<penguin42> Rods_Tiger: Hold the power button down for 10 seconds
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<Rods_Tiger> I'll try ubuntu again in a few weeks then, see if it's been designed properly by then.
<Rods_Tiger> Cheers
<MikeChelen> anyone know a workaround for fglrx install errors?
<BUGabundo> guys: hugs and kisses! guud nite
<ovy> hi, where from can i download a live cd with a working ubuntu 11.04
<rcconf> sup natty users
<rww> ovy: see the alpha 3 URL in the channel topic, it has links.
<rww> ovy: though whether it's stable enough to count as "working" is a matter of opinion
<ovy> rww thanks
<ovy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-3/natty-desktop-i386.iso found it
<papertigers> anyone run into rhythmbox not playing under natty anymore
<theperfecttaco> anyone know if the maverick version of cinelerra vid editor can be installed in natty?
<varun> hi friends
<varun> i am facing issue with termianls, the max,min,close buttons are disappearing,the terminal is placed at downside of the top panel,i am using alpha 3,help please
<aruns> hi is mike galbraith's auto scheduler patch in the kernel released with natty alpha 3 ?
<varun>  i am facing issue with termianls, the max,min,close buttons are disappearing,the terminal is placed at downside of the top panel,i am using alpha 3,help please
<varun> anybody there????????????
<vish> !repeat | varun
<ubottu> varun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wzssyqa> varun: this is caused by the crashing of compiz
<varun> vish: i am facing issue with termianls, the max,min,close buttons are disappearing,the terminal is placed at downside of the top panel,i am using alpha 3,help please
<varun> wzssyqa, :it happens only to some applications,mainly it happens for terminals only
<varun> i am unable to drag the terminal,
<vish> hmm, maybe we should name the factoid !dontrepeat , right now it seems to be inviting to repeat again;p
<aruns> anyone know about the status of the auto-scheduler patch in alpha 3 kernel ? or can confirm that it is in?
<BUGabundo> o/
<gyger> Is there any reason why unity wont upgrade from 3.4 to 3.6?
<BUGabundo> gyger: let me check
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.6.8-0ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> I already have it
<BUGabundo> gyger: can you please try: sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> thanks
<gyger> btw, my compiz wont update either...
<BUGabundo> my hasn't in many many weeks
<gyger> bugabundo: fair enough, i just havent been able to use unity in at least a couple of weeks
<tarvid> after updates, i have no menus or panels
<BUGabundo> tarvid: restart gnome-panels
<tarvid> how would i do that
<BUGabundo> type gnome-panels somewhere where you can execute it
<tarvid> gnome-panel worked - thanks
<tarvid> how would I try out unity
<BUGabundo> log out
<BUGabundo> login and select it from the bottom bar
<BUGabundo> but I haven't had much luck with that recently
<BUGabundo> but YMMV
<tarvid> on login there is no obvious unity, using "ubuntu" I am logged in with no panels except now gnome-panel says Cannot register the panel shell; there is already one runniung.
<tarvid> killall gnome-panel; gnome-panel - now I have panels but no menus
<tarvid> root@tarvid-laptop:/var/log# gnome-panel
<tarvid> ** (gnome-panel:4943): WARNING **: Failed to load applet WnckletFactory::ShowDesktopApplet:
<tarvid> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface `org.gnome.panel.applet.AppletFactory' on object at path /org/gnome/panel/applet/WnckletFactory
<tarvid> now I can't log out. Going to reboot. bbl
<tarvid> after restart top panel with menus us back but bottom panel is missing
<tarvid> also logout-helper failed to load and error report failed
<tarvid> killall gnome-panel;gnome-panel restores both top and bottom panels
<tarvid> but still no unity
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<dziadu> hi
<dziadu> i have problem with natty :)
<dziadu> after one upgrade glibc was broken and it took a loot of efford to make system working again
<dziadu> now I can login into in normal way - before I needed to do chroot
<dziadu> but now when I try to unstall something I have message:
<dziadu> libc6 : Depends: libc-bin (= 2.13-0ubuntu7) but 2.13-0ubuntu9 is installed
<dziadu> i was trying to fix it by hand editing file /var/lib/dpkg/status and change entry for libc-bin from 0ubuntu7 to 0ubuntu9
<dziadu> that system thinks it has correct version
<dziadu> but then I have message:
<dziadu> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held pckages.
<dziadu> E: Unable to correct depedencies.
<dziadu> do you have some propositions what to do with this?
<dziadu> i just need oportunity to install some packages
<dziadu> for now everything stops on this broken deps for libc6
<ikonia> dziadu: change back what you have done
<dziadu> ikonia: I did
<ikonia> so what's the problem currently ?
<dziadu> ikonia: the same like above mentioned, when I run apt-get -f install I get error message:
<dziadu> The following packages have unmet depedencies:
<ikonia> what package are you trying to instal l?
<dziadu> libc6 : Depends: libc-bin (= 2.13-0ubuntu7) but 2.13-0ubuntu9 is installed
<dziadu> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held pckages.
<dziadu> E: Unable to correct depedencies.
<dziadu> this is ^^ full erro message
<ikonia> what are you trying to install
<dziadu> i don't install anything, I run apt-get -f install
<ikonia> ok, update first
<MechanisM> how to install ubuntu-tweak to natty?
<ikonia> don't
<dziadu> ikonia: is updated
<ikonia> what happens now ?
<dziadu> the same
<ikonia> what is the package it's trying to install that has been held back
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  ubuntu-tweak_0.5.11-1~natty1_all.deb    is whast i just downloaded/installed
<Dr_Willis> http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2011/01/13/ubuntu-tweak-0-5-11-bug-fixed-release-for-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html#more-906
<dziadu> ikonia: for example I try to install g++-4.5
<dziadu> then, firstly g++-4.5 is missing
<ikonia> dziadu: no, I meant what package it being held back at the moment when you do apt-get -f
<dziadu> secondly, many other packages generates error like this one: e2fslibs : PreDepends: multiarch-support
<dziadu> ikonia: oh
<dziadu> so them there is no info about package
<dziadu> jus message without any name
<dziadu> this is strange
<ikonia> there must be something you did to trigger this
<ikonia> pastebin your sources.list
<MechanisM> looking for geeks to uncrypt my crypted folder. I'll provide ssh logins.
<MechanisM> it was crypted with ecryptfs
<MechanisM> there about 300gb very needed documents from my old ubuntu installation.
<Dr_Willis> you checked the encryptfs docs. theres proberly a way to mount ig via the command line.
<Dr_Willis> i never use encryptfs
<Dr_Willis> is it eCryptfs? or eNcryptfs?
<MechanisM> ubuntu default tool to crypt home directory.
<MechanisM> it was crypted with it.
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome is what google popped up.
<MechanisM> i see folder .ecryptfs
<Dr_Willis> I never use the feature.  reading up on it now.
<MechanisM> I saved whole home folder from this old installation. how to recover it.
<dziadu> ikonia: http://wklej.org/hash/1a6bb632118/
<ikonia> dziadu: have you really upgraded all the way from 8.10 ?
<dziadu> ikonia: i don't know, it is computer what was here, I just need to work on it now, there was autoupdate and it has shown me message, I accepted and then... crap
<ikonia> it wouldn't auto update to 11.04, you must have selected it
<dziadu> ikonia: i don't know, maybe somebody else dod it, normally i don't work on ubuntu
<ikonia> dziadu: did you do the upgrade to 11.04 ?
<dziadu> ikonia: this computer is shared
<ikonia> dziadu: did you do the upgrade to 11.04
<dziadu> i know it was updated some weeks ago because wee needed some newest version of some libs
<ikonia> dziadu: did you do the upgrade to 11.04
<dziadu> ikonia: maybe it was me, I was doing some update something like month-two ago to newest version, it could be thait it was 11.04
<ikonia> you don't know if you forced an update to the latest development release ?
<Pici> What does lsb_release -a say?
<dziadu> Pici: 11.04 Natty
<dziadu> ikonia: yes, i was forcing to newest version, but I don't remember number, it could be 11.04
<dziadu> my question is: can we do something with this or I should reinstall Ubuntu - and it is the fastest way?
<ikonia> you've got/had a lot of external repos and earlier versions in your sources file, I'm wondering how solid the upgrade has been
<ikonia> dziadu: if you can re-install it (more so after you messed trying to hack the glibc versions) I'd suggest it
<dziadu> ikonia: this external repos I need to install some packages
<ikonia> yes, but they are for earlier versions
<dziadu> i use this PC for some analysis, but software you have in official branch, like root-5.18 is so old that I was trying to fin something new
<dziadu> on the end I installed it from sources
<dziadu> by hand
<dziadu> ikonia: reisnatlling is an a option but then I destroy all my installed by hand packages, but if we can do nothing now...
<dziadu> ikonia: ok, I have fixed it, now I can play with apt-get
<ikonia> what did you do ?
<dziadu> ikonia: tell me one this - is glibc6 in natty broken currently? should I afraid to upgrade it?
<dziadu> ikonia: in fact I forget that mt glibc, which I install completely by hand is 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.7
<dziadu> so I edited file 'status' and changed libc from 2.13-0ubuntu9 to coreect one
<dziadu> and then apt-get is working again but it tries again upgrade glibc
<dziadu> and because before it bored system then now I afraid to upgrade
<dziadu> because it seems that problems come from glibc
<ikonia> dziadu: I told you to do that ages ago, you said you had changed it back
<dziadu> ikonia: no no, oryginal status was 2.13-0ubuntu7, i was changing to 2.13-0ubuntu9
<dziadu> it comes from lates glibc upgrade when it upgraded from 2.11 to 2.13
<dziadu> now I set back version which I installed by hand
<DSA> hi+
<DSA> hi
<DSA> question
<pwnsauce> Hi all. Can someone tell me how to properly report a kernel bug? The latest version (2.6.38-7) will not activate the backlight on my laptop. Same goes for 2.6.38-6, however, 2.6.38-5 is fine.  Thanks
<pwnsauce> P.S. I've googled this problem to death.  I haven't had much lick
<pwnsauce> *luck
<Pici> pwnsauce: run: ubuntu-bug linux, then fill in your details
<pwnsauce> Thanks pici.
<pwnsauce> Pici: Will this still work if I am running a different kernel version? Latest version is unusable currently
<Pici> pwnsauce: eeh, I'm not sure actualyl.
<pwnsauce> Pici: I'll try it all the same. Thanks again
<LarsTorbenK> can you say if 2.6.39 comes in natty ?
<pwnsauce> AFAIK LarsTorbenK, 2.6.38 is the current kernel freeze. I'd personally expect to see 2.6.39 to be rolled out in natty's lifetime.
<genii-around> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.7.21 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<rocky> is it not possible to import all of my google calendars into evolution in one shot? having to had all 12 one-by-one is a major pain
<gnomefreak> other than just installing the cables and such is there software i need to use HD
 * gnomefreak not seeing a change for the most part
<BajK> hey, I recently did an dist-upgrade to my Kubuntu Natty and now my fonts are extemely smooth (which I like)
<BajK> what was changed here?
<BajK> but now i enabled anti aliasing and then the fonts were ugly again (like before) and disabling it again makes them even uglier
<BajK> compare title bar font and konsole menu bar to the system settings fonts (changes there are applied to newly started applications only) http://bajk.dyndns.org/smoothfonts.png
<BUGabundo> hey
<charlie-tca> Good morning, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> its mid afternoon :)
<charlie-tca> Good afternoon, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> good after noon to you too
<charlie-tca> still morning, here, but thanks anyway!
<charlie-tca> I, too, am hoping for a very good after noon
<rocky> whoa ... e-calendar-fact is consuming 768mb of ram
<rocky> should compiz really be consuming 769m of virtual and 141m of resident memory?
<gnomefreak> can someone please go to the following link and let me know if it says that javascript is off or not installed
<gnomefreak> http://enigmail.mozdev.org/download/download-static.php.html
<trism> gnomefreak: yes, in chromium-browser anyway
<gnomefreak> trism: yeah here it does it in chrome,minefield,firefox
<BUGabundo> Your browser either doesn't support or you have disabled JavaScript.
<BUGabundo>  12.0.716.0 (79503) Ubuntu 11.04
<gnomefreak> trism: do you have icedtea or sun-java
 * gnomefreak thinking its icedtea
<genii-around> gnomefreak: Same here in daily firefox build
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:2.0b13pre) Gecko/20110322 Firefox/4.0b13pre ID:20110322044950 too
<rocky> i think "top" 's virtual memory usage is broke in natty
<trism> gnomefreak: no, I don't have any java installed
<rocky> VIRT in top represents swap usage right?
<BajK> sudo any ideas about that fonts?
<trism> gnomefreak: may just be the page, I don't see any noscript tags on the element
<gnomefreak> beam.smp <<< what is that
<gnomefreak> trism: google buzz cant find plugins im thinking that is javascript as well but im not sure
<trism> gnomefreak: actually I don't seen any scripts at all linked on that page
<gnomefreak> it seems that firefox disabled my out dated flash
<gnomefreak> flashplugin-installer: Installed: 10.2.153.1ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> see this link http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/  let me know what it says about your flash
<trism> gnomefreak: yeah says it is outdated here too
 * gnomefreak needs a smoke && think
<trism> gnomefreak: but that is the latest version on adobe's site
<gnomefreak> trism: yeah i know
<gnomefreak> makes me think firefox is doing it
<gnomefreak> i have a couple of ideas to check
<BajK> ah ok got it
<BajK> Hinting was the problem
<BajK> wow now I now definitly like the Ubuntu fonts now
<gnomefreak> it seems flash is disabled in chromium too
<trism> gnomefreak: works here, just says it is outdated on the mozilla site
<gnomefreak> trism: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<Dr_Willis> Am i missing some easier way to get from one app to aother via mouse, instead of using alt-tab...
<Dr_Willis> work space switcher seems awkward to do it that way
<trism> gnomefreak: weird, yeah it says it has been disabled, but if I got to youtube or any other flash site, flash loads right up
<Dr_Willis> I cant even get flash to install right now.
<gnomefreak> trism: working on finding out what is going on. the enigmail page is broken in firefox 4
<trism> Dr_Willis: clicking the launcher button will take you back to an app, or show you several instances if you have many
<Dr_Willis> trism:  but that side bar is always hideing. so i forget about it heh.. :)   alsy trying to figure out how to make it lauch 2 terminals..
<trism> Dr_Willis: there is an option to disable autohiding in ccsm, under the unity plugin (makes it much easier for me)
<Dr_Willis> yea. i need to explore that a bit.
<Dr_Willis> so far this is so awkawrd from what im used to.. im just running AWN so i got a useable taskbar at the bottom
<Dr_Willis> I like just mouseing over my terminal icon in the AWN panel and using the wheel.
<gnomefreak> i keep closing terminal when i close firefox :(
<trism> Dr_Willis: it's kind of growing on me, and you can add menu items to the launchers to add extra features, I added a "New Terminal" option, although I suppose I could just use File/Open Terminal
<BajK> is it just me or is natty so much quicker than maverick?
<BUGabundo> its you
<charlie-tca> its not ntty here
<charlie-tca> desktop cd, somewhere between 3 and 7 minutes to the desktop seems slow to me
<BUGabundo> lucky you ! I can't even get to desktop
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Dr_Willis> Not tried the live cd yet. Just upgraded this box.
<Dr_Willis> some how flash got removed and cant get it to reinstall. nslwrapper keeps crashing when installing
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: maybe you didn't wait long enough ;-)
<BUGabundo> ahahaah
<BUGabundo> when I end this session
<BUGabundo> ill try a new Guest session
<BUGabundo> or even this very one on Unity
<charlie-tca> bug 744362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744362 in casper (Ubuntu) "Booting to a live session is really slow (7 minutes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744362
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahaha
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: is there anything i need to do other than hook up the HDMI cable to use HD?
 * gnomefreak honestly not seeing a difference if any
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> you may need to change audio output
<gnomefreak> i have it in the right port
<gnomefreak> ok so how do i test. i dont have a blue-ray  player installed
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, did you try the recovery kernel at boot ? I had to do so but it fixed things
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: mplayer ftw
<gnomefreak> lol found a test for it but it tells me to install flash
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: no need recently
<BluesKaj> mplayer is flaky in 11.04
<BUGabundo> wfm
<BUGabundo> audio is borked in browsers
<BUGabundo> :(
<BluesKaj> vlc still works well
<BUGabundo> but I can't play music scream in browser :(
<BUGabundo> http://www.shoutcast.com/shoutcast_popup_player?station_id=1377200&play_status=1&stn=TechnoBase.FM%20-%2024h%20Techno,%20Dance,%20Tranc...
<BUGabundo> you will here cracks
<BluesKaj> gawdawful stuff ..so repetitive
<BluesKaj> so called trance/dance ...bam bam bam
<BUGabundo> can you listen to it fine?
<BluesKaj> unfortunately yes :)
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> so why doesn't it work for me?
<BUGabundo> last time I had something like this, I had pulse profile busted
<BluesKaj> chrome 11 beta here
<BUGabundo> guess I need to purge it again
<BluesKaj> no PA here
<BUGabundo> ohhhhh
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> kde
<BluesKaj> no BUGabundo , I deleted PA, it was installed by default
<BUGabundo> so what are you using for audio BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> alsa
<BUGabundo> welcome to 2000
<BluesKaj> PA is just another layer of digital processing on my system  , it's not needed, just adds distortion
<BUGabundo> $ pulseaudio --start
<BUGabundo> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<BUGabundo> maybe purge was not a great idea
<BluesKaj> well, If I could affor a MacIntosh tube power amp, i'd buy one ...welcome to 1955 :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BajK|dinner> ah nice to see that the Nepomuk indicator is shiped with Kubuntu Natty :)
<Onryo> Hi guys. Anybody know what Ubuntu 10.10 stops at grup with Sandy Bridge. No I am not using the internal GPU.
<Onryo> Grub ... sry
<gnomefreak> Onryo: join #ubuntu for 10.10 support
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: could it be HD that is causing flash to be in fast forward?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> no idea
<gnomefreak> that makes 2 of us. maybe tomarrow ill test the VGA cable
<Onryo> Sure I have tried dropping linux 2.6.38-7 fixed the x-stack with edgers ppa and some other stuff to make Compiz work. Not stable enough yet ...
<Onryo> That is on 10.10. Natty is really not stable enough to be a host for the VM environment Ill be using. Not to mention all the "Big kernel lock" fixes are not making life easy for any kind of hypervisor.
<tasslehoff> any known issues that gives problems when dist-upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04? figured maybe I'd take the leap when the beta arrives.
<eoin_> Trying to get natty up and running in a Virtual Box but the guest additions installer keeps complaining that I don't have the kernel headers installed. Tried to install them but apt says they are already the newest version.
<mongy> is it a feature that with an app maximised and the unity launcher autohides, when you put your mouse near it it appears faded until you move mouse all the way
<mongy> basically, i just want it to appear full opacity when it does appear..
<trism> mongy: in ccsm for unity there is an option on the experimental tab: Hide Animation, try setting it to just slide
<mongy> gnn, now it slowly slides in lol
<mongy> any way to just make it appear fully without putting mouse all the way in.   this will do for now tho
<trism> mongy: don't know, I just disable hiding, much easier for me
<mongy> on a netbook, very small screen
<mongy> the difference with something like youtube webpage is, all the difference
<mongy> nvm. i will get used to it.
<BbluE> QUESTION: I was wondering if there will be any support for SLI or Crossfire, for nVidia or ATI video cards in Natty?
<BluesKaj> BbluE, I'm running nvidia 8400gs on natty ..works well with the nvidia-current driver
<seekandestroy> guys, is there a way to set autohide to top panel?
<Daekdroom> seekandestroy, nope
<seekandestroy> no way also usign gconf?
<Daekdroom> Not that I know of
<seekandestroy> mmm
<seekandestroy> bad thing
<BbluE> BluesKaj, are you by chance running SLI?
<BluesKaj> BbluE, no just one nvidia card , one monitor
<BbluE> Ah, okay... thank you.
<BbluE> It's not really a necessity, it was just curiosity.. on whether or not that was something that they would have got working.
<BbluE> I have two systems, 1 with two nVidia 7600GS cards, 1 monitor & the other with two 9800 GT Superclocked cards. It seemed like something many talked about, but never got to completely work.
<BluesKaj> BbluE, I've heard of ppl getting 2 monitors working , but I'm not sure what the setups were
<philip_> I need a tutorial for the new window manager
<BbluE> SLI, you would only use 1 monitor.. I've seen people use the dual monitors too.. and I've been quite curious with that as well.
<charlie-tca> philip_: here are the shortcuts that have been working - http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<philip_> charlie-tca: I actually need something even more basic than that. I can't find the "Preferences" application links. I guess I can do it from the terminal, but...
<philip_> charlie-tca: nevermind. Your link answered my question :)
<philip_> still, a simple tutorials page to ease ppl to Unity from gnome would be nice
<dajhorn> How can I get a regular dpkg and apt-get at the natty alternate rescue prompt?
<charlie-tca> dajhorn: sudo apt-get update
<charlie-tca> or sudo apt-get whatever-you-need-to-do
<dajhorn> charlie-tca:  The natty dailies don't have apt-get.  They just have udpkg.
<charlie-tca> Of course they have apt-get. I use it every day on the daily images
<charlie-tca> use a desktop cd, run as live desktop then
<dajhorn> charlie-tca: The 20110328 daily doesn't have apt-get,  just the deb for it in the /pool.
<dajhorn> Maybe I have a dud daily build.
<Lars_G> Greets all.
<Lars_G> Question, is it true that natty uses xfce 4.8?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Lars_G> I think I'm going natty beta then :)
<charlie-tca> read the release notes, and then just a update-manager -d
<Lars_G> yeah
<Lars_G> Eh the only note that gives me some pause is ticket 710961 I'll check it out first
<charlie-tca> bug 710961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710961 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i945gm] Screen Corruption with new Xorg stack (dup-of: 717114)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717114 in X.Org X server "[i945gm] Screen Corruption with new Xorg stack with terminal programs" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717114
<charlie-tca> hm, looks like it should be fixed already
<Lars_G> Ah true
<gordonjcp> hi
<gordonjcp> is this a good place to ask about the Natty nightlies?
<gordonjcp> I've downloaded the ISO and installed to a USB stick with usb-creator
<gordonjcp> but it doesn't work, it just sits at a black screen with a rectangle, a dot and a circle at the bottom
<arand> gordonjcp: So you don't get a boot menu?
<gordonjcp> nope, it goes straight to that
<gordonjcp> arand: isn't there some sort of menu?
<gordonjcp> what do the symbols mean, anyway?
<arand> Hmm, waht could be wrong is that either the downloaded image, or the written copy on the usb, was corrupted at some stage, try md5summing the downloaded file, and re-copying it to the stick, alternatively try to use a different copying tool ubuntu-usb-creator/unetbootin/use a CD.
<gordonjcp> unetbootin doesn't work
<gordonjcp> it just writes garbage to the stick
<gordonjcp> and I don't even know where I'd get a CD any more
<gordonjcp> I haven't had a machine with optical media for about ten years
<gordonjcp> well, games consoles aside
<gordonjcp> is there a way to get actual text out of it?
<arand> gordonjcp: And the screen you describe sounds like the usb might be garbage as well, there should be a screen with an "use keyboard to interact"-symbol
<arand> And if you press any key, the standard boot menu should appear
<gordonjcp> arand: okay, I don't know what I'm looking for there
<gordonjcp> there's a rectangle, a dot and a circle at the bottom
<robin0800> gordonjcp, hit the space bar
<gordonjcp> ah, there's the menu
<gordonjcp> wtf is this rectangle and circle thing then?
<gordonjcp> confusing...
<arand> Meant to convey "press keyboard to interact", otherwise system boots directly to the pre-installation choice screen
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> I'm not sure how you're meant to guess that, but I'm a bit graphic-blind
<gordonjcp> it's like dyslexia but with graphics
<gordonjcp> incidentally it appeared to be dying because it was trying to mount root off the floppy drive; as a temporary fix I disconnected the floppy
<arand> It's supposed to look like a person inside a circle and a keyboard.
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> how do I get the normal desktop?
<robin0800> gordonjcp, choose classic
<arand> It should be possible to just wait and let it boot, at which time you will be given an option of live session/install
<arand> Or do you mean the desktop/window manager?
<gordonjcp> yes, can I just have normal Gnome?
<arand> ^ His anwser is correct
<arand> At the login screen.
<gordonjcp> there isn't a login screen
<arand> If so, try logging out.
<gordonjcp> I did that and it appeared to just crash
<gordonjcp> right; thanks for all the help
<gordonjcp> it's too difficult to use
<gordonjcp> I'll stick with XFCE for now
<Scotty> hellooo folks
<papertigers> anyone have problems with rhythmbox in natty?
<papertigers> its not playing
<Scotty> im using Banshee  works fine
<Scotty> is it the sound? or the codec?
<Scotty> or something else?
<papertigers> Scotty: banshee works fine for me to
<papertigers> but I want to use rhythmbox
<Scotty> hmm ok
<Scotty> just opening Rhythmbox and played a song, works fine on mine
<BbluE> You all have a good night,
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-29
<dajhorn>  How can I get the regular dpkg and apt-get at the rescue prompt of the alternative Natty installer?
<kklimonda> dajhorn: what rescue prompt is that?
<kklimonda> dajhorn: both apt and dpkg are on your disk, and are available if you get to the point where both / and /usr are mounted.
<dajhorn> kklimonda: The shell prompt that you get if the installer is canceled or fails.
<dajhorn> kklimonda: Only udpkg and the apt-install / apt-setup helpers are available at this prompt.
<kklimonda> dajhorn: if you have ar, gz and tar you can unpack any deb
<gordonjcp> right, half an hour in and I've nearly gone blind
<gordonjcp> is there a way to disable the drop-shadow on windows in Unity
<gordonjcp> ?
<kklimonda> gordonjcp: probably in ccsm?
<kklimonda> dajhorn: but I'm not sure how far will it get you
<gordonjcp> kklimonda: that doesn't appear to be in Natty
<dajhorn> kklimonda: Indeed, and I can use udpkg to install from the /pool, but manually walking the dependencies takes a long time.
<kklimonda> dajhorn: right, but it's an emergency
<gordonjcp> maybe I need to be running an installed version rather than off the live USB disk image
<kklimonda> you can try installing ccsm, it's in universe afair
<kklimonda> dajhorn: also, apt doesn't have many dependencies
<kklimonda> neither do dpkg
<dajhorn> kklimonda: It is a bunch.  I got stuck at the libc dependencies and the empty /var/lib/dpkg.
<dajhorn> kklimonda: I got a bug report that APT in the alternative environment is resolving package dependencies differently than the regular desktop environment.
<storrgie> How do I do multiple firefox instances with unity?
<Gulfstream> how do I scale the CPU when using Unity?
<ali1234> storrgie: instances or windows?
<storrgie> windows/tabs
<ali1234> storrgie: you have to do file -> new window in ff
<storrgie> then how do i switch between them?
<storrgie> how do I use panorama?
<ali1234> when you click on the panel it will show all of them, then click the one you want
<ali1234> is panorama that new thing if ff4? if so, i have no idea
<gordonjcp> kklimonda: I tried installing ccsm but all I managed to do was crash compiz
<gordonjcp> kklimonda: is there anything else I can do to get rid of the drop shadows?
<coz_> gordonjcp,  I didnt see you post here :)  but pick it up tomorrow... many are generally during the day hours
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> to be honest I probably won't use unity anyway
<gordonjcp> it's too hard to use without some means of seeing which apps have windows open
<gordonjcp> there's the launcher but I don't like having to mouse over each square in turn to see what it is
<mhall119> gordonjcp: the icon in the laucher gets a small overlay when it has open windows
<gordonjcp> mhall119: right
<gordonjcp> but you still have to mouse over it to get the text label to pop up
<mhall119> oh, text label, yes
<gordonjcp> it's a bit of a usability fail
<mhall119> such is the way of docks it seems
<gordonjcp> I guess I could stick post-its to the side of the screen lined up with each little square
<mhall119> heh
<grusum> gordonjcp, u get used to it - took me abt day and half - no prob now
<mhall119> why do you want to see which apps have open windows?
<gordonjcp> mhall119: well, I quite frequently switch between windows
<gordonjcp> mhall119: usually I have gedit open and a couple of terminals
<mhall119> right, same here
<grusum> gordonjcp, alt-tab still works
<gordonjcp> so I have to stop and work my way down each square and mouse over it to see what it is
<gordonjcp> grusum: true
<mhall119> ah
<gordonjcp> I can't really "see" icons, it's a dyslexia thing
<mhall119> compiz + scale + scale filter for me
<gordonjcp> what does that do?
<mhall119> scale shows all your open windows, scaled down so you can see them all without overlap
<mhall119> scale filter let's you type some text, and any window that doesn't have that text in it's title goes away
<gordonjcp> getting back to my original problem, does anyone know how to make the huge drop shadows around the selected window go away?
<mhall119> so I press F12 (my scale trigger), type "gedit", and all I see are my gedit windows, side by side, ready for me to pick which one to switch to
<mhall119> gordonjcp: get compizconfig-settings-manager and you can change the shadow radius in the window decorators plugin
<gordonjcp> mhall119: I tried that, it doesn't seem to have any effect
<mhall119> hmmm...
<mhall119> maybe they changed it in Unity
 * mhall119 is still on Maverick
<bpr> Is there a way to display an image in the message area of a libnotify bubble?
<trism> bpr: the body of the message has to be a string, so you would need to use markup, but I don't know if any notification daemons support the image tag
<robin0800> bpr, most music players display album art in notifications
<bpr> i'm seeing in the pynotify module there's a property called attach-widget for the Notification object
<bpr> so, i'm thinking that may be the way
<bpr> robin0800: don't most music players put the album art in the icon area, rather than the body area?
<robin0800> bpr, yes but they are not icons are they?
<bpr> I'm actually making a system to enable rating the currently playing song (1-5 stars).  I'd like to display the number of stars that the song chas been changed to
<bpr> robin0800: right, they're images, but they're not in the body of the notify bubble
<bpr> hrm.. let me see if it does the right thing if I just use the icon area
<bpr> s/song chas/song has/
<gordonjcp> bpr: unicode stars...
<bpr> gordonjcp: interesting
<bpr> gordon, i think that's probably gunna be perfect
<bpr> thanks!
<MaximLevitsky> any ideas:
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/728803
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728803 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu theme switches from partially broken to gnome default on VirtualBox guest" [Low,Confirmed]
<MaximLevitsky> I bet here many users use ubuntu in the vbox
<MaximLevitsky> any workarounds?
<bpr> is there a way to get the ubuntu1 client to stop spamming libnotify?
<robin0800> bpr, you can uncheck notifications in devices in its control panel
<bpr> robin0800: ty
<bpr> wow, that was clear as day, but somehow i couldn't see that earlier
<bpr> btw, is there a config somewhere that allows you to blacklist (or whitelist) apps from using libnotify?
<bpr> at the libnotify lvl perhaps?
<Mathuin> Is two-factor authentication on the roadmap for Natty or any later version?
<whereami> so, how do I go back to the traditional interface? Is there a plan for some sort of introduction? I find discoverability of this interface to be terrible.
<duanedesign> whereami: when booting select classic  desktop
<whereami> when booting? or in gdm?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> when entering your password
<whereami> okay, thanks. I haven't quite given up on this yet, but that's good to know. So far I'm not impressed.
<whereami> what's this thing called, so I know where to find and file bugs?
<duanedesign> if you enter what you are looking for into the dash it should show up
<whereami> what is "the dash"?
<duanedesign> when you press the 'super' key or click the ubuntu logo
<duanedesign> in the top left
<whereami> righto
<whereami> is there a keyboard shortcut to the workspace switcher?
<whereami> also, is there a keyboard shortcut to the menu bar? I can't access menus because I use focus-follows-mouse...
<duanedesign> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<whereami> "unity"? is that what this thing is called?
<whereami> alright.
<whereami> thanks for the help, btw.
<duanedesign> unity is the shell that runs on Gnome
<whereami> sorry if I'm in grumpy mode... :/
<duanedesign> no worries
<duanedesign> alt + tab  right/left arrow is how i switch workspaces
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> ctrl + alt
<duanedesign> left/right arrow
<duanedesign> and up/down
<whereami> cool
<whereami> I'll find in CCSM how to re-enable edge switching.
<whereami> hmm, I guess edge switching just doesn't work... gonna get my bug on... a little later.
<bpr> whereami: iirc F10 will get you into the menu
<bpr> yup
<bpr> for a lot of pretty good info on the new interface check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<whereami> bpr, yeah, I found that, thanks. unfortunately, I guess the menus don't work with all apps... eg, xchat only brings up a "File" menu with a single greyed-out "Close" entry.
<gordonjcp> any clues as to where the settings are hidden?
<whereami> gordonjcp, search for "settings" is how I found them.
<whereami> Are there any replacements for panel apps in unity? specifically, I'm missing the system monitoring graphs.
<whereami> also, how the heck do you get the menus for xchat? they don't appear in the app menu area.
<varun> hi friends,today my system is becoming slow, so i did top in the terminal,i came to know that 99% of memory is earting by indicator applet,why that much of memory is taking,is there any way to stop that process?
<varun> http://pastebin.com/rz22Zxd9
<mfraz74> Any one else seeing this bug? #744834
<xAndromeda> do you guys know wher i could find the settings for unity?
<gordonjcp> xAndromeda: I was looking for them too
<gordonjcp> xAndromeda: they turned out to be in the menu when you click on the little circle thing in the top right
<psypher246> hello all. Could someone please confirm that you have to actually click on the ubuntu logo to get the launcher to come up, mouse over does not work and moving your mouse to the left of the screen does not unhide either. Is this a bug or a feature?
<drommy> heys
<drommy> anybody here? O.o
<gordonjcp> quite a few people, by the looks of it
<drommy> *criket* lol
<drommy> hey um do you know how i can change unity so that when i launch app finder/launcher etc it dosnt take up the eintire screen?
<drommy> *criket*
<rocky> so... what would cause /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives to be turned into a file (and thus breaking apt-get install) and how do i fix it? :)
<roffe> webgl, does it work for anyone else in natty with an ati card?
<psypher246> hello all. Could someone please confirm that you have to actually click on the ubuntu logo to get the launcher to come up, mouse over does not work and moving your mouse to the left of the screen does not unhide either. Is this a bug or a feature?
<penguin42> psypher246: In my setup it's very odd, generally if I move over the icon it half appears - literally appears but shaded out, I have to click to get it to appear
<psypher246> penguin42: yup exactly what i get
<psypher246> very annoying
<penguin42> psypher246: Do you have autohide enabled?
<psypher246> penguin42: whatever the default is, i just installed and updated, I would say it's more like intellihide
<penguin42> interesting, I'd assumed it was because I'd enabled autohide
<psypher246> what is also anjnoying is this:
<psypher246> open fullscreen ap
<psypher246> now click logo
<psypher246> now click workspace switcher
<psypher246> nothing happen and one sec later the luancher huides again
<psypher246> you have to click workspaces twice to get focus on it
<psypher246> and not as fast a doubleclick but not too slow or launcher disappears
<psypher246> the whole things behavoiur is just wrong and weird and cumbersome, does anyone know if this is feature or bug?
<xAndromeda> lol
<xAndromeda> i thought that too
<xAndromeda> but if you move to top left corner
<xAndromeda> the bar becomes solid
<xAndromeda> im still trying to figure out how to resize the dammed launcher thingy though
<xAndromeda> it looks so ugly full screen
<xAndromeda> so big and pixillated
<psypher246> xAndromeda: not gonna happen for now i reckon
<psypher246> I HOPE canonical relaise that nothing short of a FULYL customizable, themeable and hacable launcher is acceptable
<psypher246> xAndromeda: i see what u mean about the launcher now, not easy to spot when u using it in a vbox window
<xAndromeda> lol :P
<psypher246> NOW thats MUCH better
<xAndromeda> hey
<xAndromeda> when you click the application drawer
<xAndromeda> or the unity menue thing
<psypher246> ok that i mist say answer my qorries about muyltiple screens
<psypher246> worries*
<xAndromeda> does the search ting appear full screen?
<psypher246> cos is i have a screen to the left i don't want the launcher popping up each time i move left
<psypher246> xAndromeda: oh u mean the search screen not the launcher bar
<xAndromeda> yeah that
<xAndromeda> from the pics i saw it was supposed to have a resize button
<xAndromeda> on the lower right
<psypher246> so when u click the ubuntu logo u get search box and shortcuts?
<xAndromeda> but i dont see it, its full screen al lthe time
<psypher246> pres esc
<psypher246> then click it again
<psypher246> then it's a smaller window again
<psypher246> with the resize button botom right
<xAndromeda> nope
<xAndromeda> esc just exits the menue
<xAndromeda> *menu
<psypher246> yes then click again
<psypher246> icon
<psypher246> log i mean
<psypher246> on mine its smaller again
<xAndromeda> log?
<psypher246> logo*
<xAndromeda> :/
<xAndromeda> what version do you have
<xAndromeda> theres only 1 version right?
<psypher246> yeah, fully updated natty
<psypher246> u sure it's running 3d and not 2d?
<xAndromeda> yep
<xAndromeda> its a tiny thing
<psypher246> applications and files and folders has the same thing
<xAndromeda> but its really starting to piss me off :(
<psypher246> click applications on launcher, it's a small window, make it large then press esc and then if i click on it again it's smaller again
<xAndromeda> exactly! every time i click it i see massive freaking icons :(
<psypher246> oh
<psypher246> i thought u meant the window
<psypher246> yeah the icons are massive
<psypher246> the window has 2 sizes
<psypher246> small and fullscreen
<xAndromeda> mine only has 1 :(
<psypher246> but the icons stay the same
<xAndromeda> i wonder if theres i file i can edit somewhere
<psypher246> must say the coner thing is a little annoying too
<psypher246> corner
<psypher246> cos i have screen on the left
<psypher246> have to be precise to get that co
<xAndromeda> yeah
<psypher246> corner or the mouse goes to the left screen
<xAndromeda> its also annoying to switch workspaces
<xAndromeda> you ahve to go to the corner then the button
<xAndromeda> thank god for compiz
<psypher246> i must admirt i rarely use the workspaces even on ghnome
<psypher246> ctr-alt left right up down is all i use
<psypher246> i only use the workspaces whenni wanna move apps around
<psypher246> can see that i will be using the windows key a lot in natty
<xAndromeda> lol
<xAndromeda> i love workspaces
<xAndromeda> i went back to windows
<xAndromeda> last week
<xAndromeda> couldnt stand it
<psypher246> Windows as in M$?
<xAndromeda> yeah lol
<psypher246> blergh
<psypher246> @#% THAT
<psypher246> NEVAAAA
<psypher246> hehe
<xAndromeda> i sorta like the aero glass though
<psypher246> meh
<xAndromeda> it looks pretty cool
<psypher246> for all the productivity I get out of ubuntu/linux, I will NEVER go back to windows
<xAndromeda> especially with chrome
<xAndromeda> which looks like shit on linux :/
<psypher246> yeah chrome does look cool
<psypher246> yeah
<psypher246> still, i can't work in windows anyjmore, retarded IMHO
<psypher246> in ubunut, i'm just happy
<xAndromeda> same when i stopped playing games the only reason i kept windows was so my friend can borrow it
<xAndromeda> and not get completly lost lol
<psypher246> only use i have for windows is for it be my gaming console, virus and crapware free, i love it and at work i use a vm for IE and outlook
<xAndromeda> lol
<xAndromeda> IE @_@
<psypher246> what can i do, my work uses a retarded activex CRm app only
<xAndromeda> lol
<psypher246> and that integrates with outlook
<psypher246> else i am always in thunderbird
<psypher246> with imap it's the only stable way to talk to exchange
<xAndromeda> :P
<xAndromeda> ima go to bed, hopefully reinstalling natty will fix things lol
<xAndromeda> actually screw it, ill wait untill the beta lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<admiralf> hey folks, i recently wanted to upgrade my kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 because the summer term starts next week, but when i fired up the daily build in an VM it killed X.org and/or KDE while initilaising Akonadi
<admiralf> i  didnt had a deeper look into that issue, but id like to here if this is known?
<admiralf> hear
<charlie-tca> Is that https://launchpad.net/bugs/744944
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 744944 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Natty) "kdm is restarted during the upgrade to Natty . The user is disconnected from the session" [Critical,New]
<genii-around> charlie-tca: And alternately if you booted to single user and updated, it then tries to start kdm
<admiralf> i didnt upgrade, i tried the Daily Build Desktop CD
<admiralf> in virtualbox
<charlie-tca> There are a couple of other bugs, I don't have the numbers, in work right now. there will be a new daily published in a while for Kubuntu
<charlie-tca> The beta comes out thursday, so qa is testing this week, and the images will be rebuilt a few times
<admiralf> ok thanks, then i will wait till 1.4.
<coz_>   hey guys
<Muschel> hi
<Muschel> question !!
<Gulfstream2> what is the new way to scale the CPU to performance?
<Muschel> task manager
<Muschel> hehe
<Muschel> hehe
<patdk-wk> vm's :)
<Muschel> question:
<Muschel> will the ubuntu 11.04 get a new design ?
<popey> o_O
<popey> have you been living under a rock!?
<popey> yes, it has a new desktop :)
<Muschel> i meant the design ;)
<Gulfstream2> Unity
<Muschel> desktop i saw
<Muschel> but ambiance changing
<popey> it will be tweaked
<popey> but not a brand new one, I wouldnt have thought
<Muschel> to the desktop
<Muschel> ok
<Muschel> but i really would happy
<Muschel> then
<Muschel> but if no then no
<Gulfstream2> how do I scale the CPU to performance in Unity?
<Muschel> Gulfstream2: uname -r you can find the kerne
<Muschel> kernel
<yofel>  he means by GUI
<Gulfstream2> yeah by GUI
<Gulfstream2> it appears to be already at performance, from what sysinfo says
<yofel> shouldn't be, it's set to performance in ther kernel, but the system sets it to ondemand after boot
<Gulfstream2> it is running at full 1.6Ghz, and the computer appears to be really slow right now... is there a way to load apps to RAM in 11.04?
<irv> has anyone experienced windows 7 suspend features stop working after installing 11.04 alpha along side?
<Muschel> question
<Gulfstream2> answer
<Muschel> please can ubuntu GIVE ALL!
<Muschel> EVERYTHIN G!
<Muschel> to make ubuntu the best
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> manage to break my PulseAudio a bit more
<BUGabundo> fuuuuu
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<shaneo> someone please help http://i51.tinypic.com/2nao4df.png
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You can't break PA all the way just one time around?
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<charlie-tca> I must be doing it wrong. Ever since I quit listening to all the ideas to make PA work, I have had no problems with it.
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: if it ain't broke don't fix it :)
<IdleOne> I let PA do what it does and I have no problems either
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> mine was boken
<BUGabundo> *broken
<BUGabundo> now its worse
<BUGabundo> need to get crisum
<IdleOne> So should I do an upgrade to natty?
<yofel> hm, does unity work with nvidia by now?
<Pici> IdleOne: you haven't already
<charlie-tca> I am testing the upgrades now
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu seems to work fine, xubuntu is in process of upgrading good so far
<charlie-tca> Of course, that is still 2 hours to go on Xubuntu
<IdleOne> Pici: I did a clean install of 10.10 about 2-3 months ago (feels like longer) and since then I haven't felt like dealing with brokenness
<BluesKaj> I deleted PA as soon as I upgraded... it leaves out too many options and another distortion layer of digital processing isn't needed
<bjsnider> yofel, sure does. quite well
<IdleOne> ah, heck with it. I am going to jump in the pool.
<yofel> hm, then I'll try it again later, all my attempts this month ended with compiz crashes
<yofel> that apport couldn't retrace -.-
<BluesKaj> kde4.6 is working quite well so far on natty , I'm kinda pleased :)
<IdleOne> Fetching!
<yofel> +1 for KDE
<yofel> except nepomuk and strigi still don't quite work right, take far too much resources after login :S
<BluesKaj> yofel, just disable it in startup services , unless you rely on it.
<yofel> I have it disabled but gave it a try again a week ago. No, not something I want to have on all the time...
<charlie-tca> PA lets me have sound on both my hardware installation and my VirtualBox installs
<gordonjcp> can anyone tell me how to get rid of the drop shadow on windows in Natty?
<BluesKaj> I personally don't feel the need for indexing/search services , wish i could just remove it , but it tries to remove the whole desktop. afaik
<gordonjcp> basically the drop shadow and pulseaudio are the two main things remaining that stop me being able to use Ubuntu
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Use compizconfig settings manager
<gordonjcp> the lack of a taskbar is merely annoying
<gordonjcp> penguin42: it doesn't work
<penguin42> gordonjcp: In the 'window decorations' tab there is a  'shadow radius'
<gordonjcp> penguin42: yeah, it has no effect on the shadow
<kroson> hi people, do you think that ubuntu 11.04 beta is good for daily usage?
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Hmph, how about the 'shadow windows -> any' setting at the bottom?
<gordonjcp> penguin42: I can't see that anywhere
<penguin42> it's on the window decorations tab for me, at the bottom
<gordonjcp> ah, yeah, right there; what should I set it to?
<gordonjcp> "none" seems to have no effect
<penguin42> gordonjcp: That would have been my guess
<gordonjcp> should ccsm changes take effect immediately?
<gordonjcp> okay, I've been at this for ten minutes now, I have to give up
<kroson> [17:13] <kroson> hi people, do you think that ubuntu 11.04 beta is good for daily usage? -> anyone?
<penguin42> gordonjcp: They seem to here; and certainly reducing the shadow radius works
<gordonjcp> penguin42: it's having no effect here
<gordonjcp> penguin42: sorry, I have to reboot back into normal Linux, this has given me a blinding headache
<gordonjcp> brb
<gordonjcp> kroson: absolutely not, as far as I'm concerned
<kroson> gordonjcp: are there many things to fix until final?
<kroson> im thinking about trying linux again, but dont know if unity is a good alternative :S
<kroson> never tested it xD
<penguin42> kroson: You don't have to use unity in Natty, you can still use the old mode
<penguin42> kroson: So give it a go, if you don't like it you can use 'classic' mode
<gordonjcp> I really wanted to like Unity, but it's just horrible
<kroson> penguin42: is it default?
<penguin42> kroson: Yes it is, but on the login box you can just pick classic from a menu at the bottom
<kroson> gordonjcp: which one do you think is better? unity or gnome-shell?
<kroson> penguin42: will it be gnome 3 or 2.32?
<gordonjcp> kroson: neither, they're both unusable
<penguin42> gordonjcp: It's a million times better than it was a month or two back, another million would be good
<penguin42> kroson: 2.32
 * penguin42 would like to give Gnome 3 a go
<gordonjcp> penguin42: if I could just get rid of the little squares down the side and get a proper taskbar it would be okay
<kroson> penguin42: i like that canonical tries to differentiate its distro from all others
<kroson> by creating a new DE
<penguin42> gordonjcp: So drop back to classic then
<kroson> gordonjcp: i think you maybe have to get used to it
<gordonjcp> kroson: I can't
<kroson> yes its different, it looks like an App store or something lol
 * penguin42 has switched to KDE4 on ----> that machine, it's getting there
<gordonjcp> kroson: it's too reliant on hiding text behind little squares
<kroson> penguin42: KDE4 seems to be the DE that always has a bug to fix
<gordonjcp> so instead of actually seeing what your app is called, you've got to mouse over the row of little squares every time
<kroson> i think its slowness may be considered a bug xD
<penguin42> kroson: And there is a DE that doesn't have that description?
<kroson> penguin42: you know what i mean, gnome tends to be more stable
<penguin42> kroson: I think KDE4 might have actually got there
<gordonjcp> kroson: also, Natty has FF4 so forget using it for web development
<gordonjcp> and get used to seeing adverts again
<kroson> penguin42: how is KDE4 on kubuntu 11.04?
<penguin42> kroson: It's pretty sweet for me
<penguin42> kroson: There are some things I prefer about gnome (in particular it's handling of multiple desktops)
<kroson> yea
<penguin42> and I can trigger a really nasty Radeon driver screwup; but hey I'm using the open driver and I don't think it's KDEs fault
<gordonjcp> well, "Classic" mode gets rid of the drop shadows etc
<gordonjcp> I could probably get used to not knowing what apps are called without hovering over the squares
<gordonjcp> why on earth is the "taskbar" down the side anyway?
<penguin42> you still seeing that in classic?
<gordonjcp> and how do you get it back if something has pushed it off to the left?
<gordonjcp> no, it's not in classic
<gordonjcp> I'm determined to give unity a chance, *if* I can get rid of the drop shadows
<penguin42> gordonjcp: You can get the bar back by clicking on the ubuntu icon a t top left
<gordonjcp> penguin42: when I tried that it brought up a big black box with squares in it
<penguin42> gordonjcp: the squares should be icons for all the available apps
<gordonjcp> I don't know
<gordonjcp> I can't tell what they are, they're just squares
<penguin42> gordonjcp: I think what they're trying to do is to make it work for touchscreens and tablets
<gordonjcp> hm, I don't have a touchscreen or a tablet
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Hmm shouldn't just be squares; that's a bug
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Neither do I
<gordonjcp> penguin42: they're probably *not* squares
<gordonjcp> but I can't actually see what they are
<gordonjcp> it's a kind of visual dyslexia thing
<gordonjcp> I have no idea what icons are
<charlie-tca> hovering over the squares/icons should give a name
<gordonjcp> it does, but that's a pain in the arse
<gordonjcp> especially when they take up so much room
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Ah right, hmm then this interface really is going to suck for you
<charlie-tca> +1 on pain
<charlie-tca> pretty much useless for those that can not use the hardware keyboard, too
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Why do you say that?
<charlie-tca> because to type in the dash search, requires a hardware keyboard. It disappears when trying to use Onboard
<charlie-tca> I haven't investigated further to see what else requires hardware keys only
<charlie-tca> those who can not use the mouse are in trouble too
<e01> hello, can i ask for a help
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<gordonjcp> !ask | e01
<ubottu> e01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<e01> i was installed from repository gnome-shell, after while i was purging the ppa, but i still can`t get back the native gnome from the ubuntu natty
<e01> the ppa for the gnome3 i was get from the ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<e01> any idea how to fix it without preinstall?
<penguin42> e01: Have you used ppa-purge?
<e01> penguin42, yes, sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<penguin42> e01: Hmm, then try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<e01> penguin42, i was try it, but it just install libreoffice that i was removed before
<penguin42> e01: and what happens if you try and login to a gnome session?
<e01> ehm.., i am getting a ugly gtk with many errors with cancel and send report
<e01> themes not apply, i think i am with gtk3 for default
<penguin42> e01: I think I would try clearing out all my .gtk/.gnome dot files
<e01> penguin42, will try
<kroson> penguin42: so ubuntu 11.04 won't have gnome 3.0?
<penguin42> kroson: That's my understanding
<Muschel> ubuntu  11.04 have gnom3
<Muschel> not the gnome shell unity
<BUGabundo> anyone know off a app or fuse to access amazon cloud drive?
<Daekdroom> Muschel, it uses GNOME 2.32
<Muschel> yes but
<Muschel> i believe it gnome 3 is out
<Muschel> it will be there then
<Muschel> only with the unity shell
<Daekdroom> Nope. 11.04 will use 2.32 regardless.
<Daekdroom> A transition to GNOME 3 needs so many changes in too little time they're delaying it to 11.10
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having problems with gcalctool crashing?
<yofel> Daekdroom: crashed here when I switched it to advanced view
<Daekdroom> Must be why I can't start it
<nperry> Hummm I wonder where ubuntu mono font is
<nperry> !info ubuntu-font
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-font does not exist in natty
<IdleOne> Reboot!
<yofel> Daekdroom: bug 744798 was the crash I got
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744798 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) "gcalctool crashed with SIGSEGV in unit_convert_from()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744798
<ChrisBuchholz> Now that we got "love handles" in Natty, will there be a way to set up multitouch gestures on your own? I have Super+W set fire the scale plugin in Compiz, but i would love to have a way to set three-fingers-pull-up to it also. I should be possible, since the multitouch things are already implemented. Is it possible, or will it be in the near future?
<IdleOne> How do I add indicator-weather to the panel?
<ChrisBuchholz> IdleOne: i believe its bugged
<IdleOne> figures
<ChrisBuchholz> you can google it, theres ways described to get it working
<mobster> ati 11.3 driver released few hours back. will it support natty?
<gnomefreak> i am here right?
<Pici> gnomefreak: no, you're there.
 * yofel looks through gnomefreaks ghost
<gnomefreak> thanks. network is extreamly slow, takes >3minutes to open google.com
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: doesn't appear so
<gnomefreak> after updates i guess i will work on it again
<gnomefreak> if they start
 * yofel gives unity another go
<gnomefreak> is there a command to find out the speed of the network is at
<gnomefreak> it should be at least 200mbps but i can say it is no where in the area of that today
<gnomefreak> from what update is giving me its ~600kbps
<gnomefreak> 78% [36 Sources 654 kB/865 kB 75%]
<gnomefreak> in nm it is telling me its at 100mbps
<yofel> and compiz still crashes...
<trijntje> maybe the server is busy, cant you run an online speedtest?
<gnomefreak> well that is one thing its not doing here
<gnomefreak> trijntje: not sure how
<yofel> unity-2d is somewhat nice, but I'm not sure if I could get used to it
<yofel> gnomefreak: what's the ping time?
<gnomefreak> 16 packets transmitted, 14 received, 12% packet loss, time 21116ms
<IdleOne> should of just stuck with 10.10 :/
<gnomefreak> that is pinging google.com
<trijntje> gnomefreak, http://speedtest.net/
<yofel> 21seconds o.O? that's ~40ms here
<gnomefreak> i guess it would have to open the page to test it
<alex_mayorga> can somebody help me with bug 727365?
<gnomefreak> ill let you know when it loads. but nothing not even a letter has loaded yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727365 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "icedtea-plugin crashes on firefox-4.0 and chromium" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727365
<trijntje> of you wireless it might be that all your neighbours are on the same radio channel, you could check your modem
<trijntje> *if
<gnomefreak> not wireless
<gnomefreak> i have reset everything and still no change
<gnomefreak> still not even a letter or nothing
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: my isp uses http://speedtest.net to tell me my connection is "fast"
<gnomefreak> i guess if it loads i can test it, but it isnt looking good on loading
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: my java isnt crashing
<charlie-tca> I download consistently at 156KBS, but they say it is 1.2mbps
<yofel> alex_mayorga: mine neither (using minefield)
<alex_mayorga> yofel: do you use HOB?
<yofel> wth's that?
<gnomefreak> still nothing loaded. i have to go cook && eat i guess i will save the site and test it tomorrow. alex_mayorga chomium,minefield,firefox4 none of them showing java crashing. icedtea6-plugin: Installed: 6b21.1~20110320-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> works fine here.
<gnomefreak> ok im out. see you tommorow i hope
<gnomefreak> but kind of what to know what HOB is
<gnomefreak> still nothing on that page
<alex_mayorga> yofel: this thing https://www.hobsoft.com/products/secure_remote_access/JWT_Juniper_SA.jsp the firm I consult for uses it for remote desktop and it triggers bug 727365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727365 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "icedtea-plugin crashes on firefox-4.0 and chromium" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727365
<shaneo> im having trouble updating anyone else ??
<yofel> shaneo: define 'trouble' (no, I'm fine here)
<shaneo> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<yofel> alex_mayorga: and how do I start that applet?
<yofel> shaneo: try to refresh the package cache again
<shaneo> i have been all day
<alex_mayorga> yofel: http://www.hob.de/webapps/jwt33/www/jwt.htm
<alex_mayorga> yofel: but I believe I need to get out first
<yofel> alex_mayorga: runs fine for me
<alex_mayorga> looks like at work they have a version that's a bit more dated, might be that
<alex_mayorga> yofel: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=642117
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 642117 in Plug-ins "xcb_io.c "poll_for_event: Assertion `(((long) (event_sequence) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed" with IcedTea [@ libc-2.13.so@0x33xxx ]" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> shaneo: what happens if you delete the file?
<shaneo> idk where is it ??
<yofel> alex_mayorga: no idea, maybe talk to the others in -mozillateam
<yofel> shaneo: it says so in the error: /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<shaneo> lol sorry
<alex_mayorga> yofel: would try
<shaneo> what is the command u remove a single file in terminal
<shaneo> n/
<shaneo> m
<yofel> shaneo: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<shaneo> everything is running fine now thanks
<shaneo> i didnt even think of removing the file
<shaneo> wow still a lot of fails but not getting the error i was receiving before
<shaneo> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<shaneo> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS
<shaneo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<yofel> ...
<yofel> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<yofel> that will remove all of the package list files
<shaneo> also the partials ??
<yofel> hm, no, they're in a subfolder
<shaneo> should i remove them though
<yofel> if you get errors yes, otherwise I would only delete the others first
<shaneo> ok
<shaneo> yofel: thank you
<shaneo> wow 66 updates yesterday and 111 today gotta love beta's lol
<smallfoot-> alpha 1, alpha 2, alpha 3 sucked, but now that im using alpha 3 (almost beta1) then its great
<smallfoot-> 10.04 is pretty nice if you use GNOME (unity sucks)
<smallfoot-> 11.04 i mean
<smallfoot-> things work pretty well
<smallfoot-> some small bugs here and there, but seem to works pretty ok
<gordonjcp> smallfoot-: it's kind of cool, but I can't seem to turn off the drop-shadows on the active window
<Gulfstream> is there a Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase in Natty?
<gordonjcp> smallfoot-: which entirely stops me using it
<elias> is there a way to get the 10.10 <for purchase> items in the 11.04 software center?
<Daekdroom> elias, they'll be available once 11.04 is released
<elias> was just wondering if i could change some config setting to try them now
<skyjumper> anyone with a thinkpad experiencing touchpad lag / inability to adjust anything in gpointing-device-settings?
<penguin42> anyone else having problems running 'perf' - libbfd-2.21.0-system seems to have a naming problem
<yofel> penguin42: got the exact command I should test?
<penguin42> yofel: Try just perf by itself
<yofel> gave me the usage instructions
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> yofel: What kernel version exactly are you running?
<yofel> 2.6.38-7-generic
<penguin42> yofel: Ah, thanks - I had an old linux-tools package
<elias> Daekdroom: managed to install my purchases by manually adding them to the apt sources :)
 * BUGabundo is this close on giving up on Ubuntu :(
<Gulfstream> BUGabundo: why?
<BUGabundo> audio broken .... again
<Daekdroom> Don't worry. Pulseaudio went on broken for like 2 whole releases in here. Unfortunately I had no knowledge of Launchpad...
<Daekdroom> I mean, it will - eventually - fix itself :P
<gordonjcp> pulseaudio is pretty unpleasant
<smallfoot-> GNOME 2.32 supports color management and ICC profiles, but ubuntu does not install the packages by default
<smallfoot-> yeah, sometimes my Spotify stops playing music
<smallfoot-> what happend to xulrunner in natty?
<smallfoot-> why isnt openoffice.org-core marked as "supported" ?
<smallfoot-> oh its just a transiational package that can be removed
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I'm trying to install VMWare Workstation on Natty.  But the building of the kernel modules fails and, as I'm not a programmer, I don't know how to get around it.  The output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/587030/   Is this easy to get around?  Should I file a bug report?
<trism> DarthFrog: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/304307 this thread gives the impression that the vmware team has resolved the issue, but have to wait until the next version comes out
<DarthFrog> trism: Thank you very much.
<gordonjcp> this is a slightly more technical crowd so I'll ask here although it's a more generic Ubuntu question
<gordonjcp> Arch Linux has AUR, the Arch User Repository, for user-contributed packages - what's the Ubuntu equivalent, if any?
<arand> gordonjcp: PPAs
<gordonjcp> arand: ty
<gordonjcp> will investigate
<arand> gordonjcp: But I'm guessing that more packages make it into universe that into the "core" of AL...
<gordonjcp> arand: this is for a fairly "niche" package anyway, I don't expect it to have a lot of users
<gordonjcp> are PPAs release-specific?
<arand> Yes.
<gordonjcp> that is, do I need one for 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 and so on?
<arand> many times they can be installed regardless, if there are specific dependencies, not.
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> and what's the best way of testing in all the various releases?
<gordonjcp> just install a machine with half a dozen different versions of Ubuntu?
<arand> virtual machines, chroot magic, mayhaps.
<arand> But, what is the applications and wht is your system and what is your final goal?
<BUGabundo> frak
<BUGabundo> its flash that is breaking Pulse Audio
<BUGabundo> time to upgrade PA to trunk
<BUGabundo> and alsa too
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: sounds like fun :)
<BUGabundo> NO IT DOESN'T
<BUGabundo> it doesn't *sound* like anything
<BUGabundo> cause its NOT working
<kklimonda> :D
<mhall119> I hear ya
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I hear ya ;)
<kklimonda> damn
<mhall119> ;P
 * BUGabundo adds extra peeps to /ignore
<mhall119> aw
<BUGabundo> I have xedgers version
 * BUGabundo hides
<gordonjcp> I really dislike pulseaudio
<penguin42> it's worked for me for the last 3 or 4 releases
<gordonjcp> arand: https://github.com/gordonjcp/lysdr/wiki
<gordonjcp> arand: system is a P4-3GHz that doesn't really do virtualisation, and the idea is that it should be a simple matter to install lysdr, hook up your SDR board, and expect it to work
<BUGabundo> humm no ppa for audio https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<genii-around> BUGabundo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio maybe
<arand> gordonjcp: Ah, right, you want your stuff in ubuntu (I though you were looking for an ubuntu version of something). Right, you can simply upload several versions to the PPA which will be built using the avaiable dependencies in the deifferent versions of ubuntu, if you are lucky that will be enough to make it run on all target releases.
<BUGabundo> you forget that I try to be an end user
<BUGabundo> no compiling from source
<genii-around> Hehe
<arand> gordonjcp: For long-term though, best way to get something into ubuntu, is getting it into debian.
<gordonjcp> arand: yeah
<gordonjcp> arand: the deps aren't critical
<gordonjcp> arand: Debian doesn't appear to ship with a new enough version of jack though
<arand> gordonjcp: Not even sid?
<gordonjcp> arand: didn't try sid, I couldn't get it to work
<arand> gordonjcp: http://packages.qa.debian.org/j/jack-tools.html
<gordonjcp> arand: most of my users are either using Ubuntu or Arch
<penguin42> gordonjcp: ppa's are pretty easy, although you woul dhave to keep it updated through releases; what is it that the standard stuff in ubuntu doesn't do?
<arand> gordonjcp: Ehm, jack is exactly the same version in ubuntu as in debian stable...
<gordonjcp> penguin42: did you look at the link I posted?
<gordonjcp> arand: oh, okay, hmm
<gordonjcp> penguin42: this simply does not exist in Ubuntu
<penguin42> the lysdr wiki?
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> it's not packaged for Ubuntu
 * penguin42 reads
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Does it actually need jackd or will pulse's jack compatibility work?
<gordonjcp> penguin42: it's also unlikely to have the mass appeal to get into the mainstream package repository
<gordonjcp> penguin42: no idea
<penguin42> gordonjcp: There is plenty of obscure stuff in 'universe' - lots of ham radio stuff and sdr stuff
<gordonjcp> penguin42: if you can use pulse to route audio between applications, and if it serves up a known amount of samples every time, I don't see why not
<penguin42> gordonjcp: So I don't know enough about audio routing; I know there is a pulseaudio-module-jack  'jackd modules for PulseAudio sound server'
<penguin42> hmm no, that s the other way around
<penguin42> that package lets pa connect to jackd
<gordonjcp> penguin42: yeah, I'm currently downloading 10.04 because most of my users seem to be on that
<gordonjcp> but it's already 22:15 and I've got an early start tomorrow
<gordonjcp> and my eyes are still sore from trying Unity earlier
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Basing on jack rather than pa is what's making it hard
<gordonjcp> penguin42: well, PA doesn't do what I want
<DarthFrog> trism:  There was enough info in that URL you gave me that I was able to get VMWare Workstation running.  Thanks again.
<trism> DarthFrog: excellent
<penguin42> gordonjcp: and you're saying it needs really recent jack as well?
<gordonjcp> well, 0.118 ideally
<gordonjcp> it can be made to work with 0.116 but that's unbelievably old
<penguin42> gordonjcp: You can file a bug asking for it to be updated, but it'll take at least a revision to happen
<gordonjcp> penguin42: the jack in Ubuntu is new enough
<gordonjcp> apparently the one in Debian stable is now new enough too
<arand> gordonjcp: Installing libjack-jackd2-dev solves the dependency on debian stable it seems...
<gordonjcp> I just can't stand pulseaudio...
<arand> gordonjcp: Like I said, jack in ubuntu and debian stable is the exact same version.
<gordonjcp> arand: yup
<arand> gordonjcp: Well, it compiles and runs here on debian stable at least, not sure if it is working with all componets though, I need to read what it's actually supposed to do =)
<gordonjcp> arand: read through the wiki page
<gordonjcp> arand: although that does rather assume you know what a software-defined radio is
<gordonjcp> arand: you know shortwave radio, right?  Well, this does it with a very simple bit of hardware, a soundcard, and a fastish PC
<penguin42> gordonjcp: does it do a pair of phases, one into each stereo channel?
<gordonjcp> penguin42: yes
<gordonjcp> penguin42: generate a local oscillator at four times the centre frequency of the bit you want to listen to, divide by four with a Johnson counter, and you've got two clocks 90 degrees apart
<gordonjcp> bang that through a mixer with your incoming RF and you've got complex samples
<penguin42> don't you need aliasing filters and stuff?
<gordonjcp> nope
<gordonjcp> you apply a bandpass filter to the aerial to take out seriously out-of-band stuff, and then your captured signal is anti-aliasing filtered by the sound card
<gordonjcp> so if you ride a bike
<gordonjcp> plot the height of the tyre valve above the wheel spindle against time
<arand> gordonjcp: Well, it works fine if I do the mplayer test example, I have no clue about radio stuff...
<gordonjcp> or, distance travelled really
<gordonjcp> you get a sine wave
<gordonjcp> arand: nice
<gordonjcp> okay so we have a complex sample, that is where the sample comprises a real and an imaginary value
<gordonjcp> the sample is the end of a vector that rotates, so a complex sine wave is like the tyre valve seen from the spindle of your bike wheel
<gordonjcp> spin the wheel faster for a higher frequency
<genii-around> gordonjcp: If you plot the tire valve , you don't get a sine wave but something that looks more like the top of two sine waves
<gordonjcp> genii-around: how do you get that?
<gordonjcp> genii-around: for half a revolution of the wheel, the valve is below the centre...
<gordonjcp> arand: incidentally if you grabbed sdr1.flac, there's a bonus prize for spotting the Windows error "choonk" sound
<arand> gordonjcp: Heh, that's take ages of looking :)
<gordonjcp> arand: aha
<gordonjcp> does it?
<gordonjcp> how else might you do it?
<Jaymac> quick question on dash - is it possible to resize the font?
<Jaymac> when i click the ubuntu logo and get the main dash window, the font and icons are huge
<Jaymac> the Files & Folders and Applications windows are fine
<gordonjcp> "system problem detected, do you want to report the problem?"
<gordonjcp> no, of course I don't!
<Jaymac> and if FF isn't my default browser, can I change the Browse the Web program to something else?
<gordonjcp> what the hell *is* the problem?
<Jaymac> my default web browser isn't FF
<gordonjcp> don't just tell me there's a problem, tell me what it is, what the hell do you think this is?  Mac System 6?
<gordonjcp> stupid design decisions ftl
<Jaymac> that doesn't sound like a design problem, more a useability problem
<Jaymac> usability*
<MTeck> I just installed the comand line system of natty with the daily image onto a mac mini using the amd64+mac.iso image. It went through the install just great but then when it's booting up it gets through bios, loads up grub, then shortly after grub is done and it starts loading linux, the screen stops displaying anything and the light on the monitor blinks like there's no signal being sent to it.
<gordonjcp> and usablility is a function of design...
<MTeck> Any thoughts what might be wrong here?
<penguin42> MTeck: What hardware?
<MTeck> penguin42: mac mini
<MTeck> penguin42: so far, that's all i know about this thing
<Jaymac> gordonjcp, i don't know what your issue is but it sounds more like the error message text needs improved rather than anything being redesigned
<penguin42> MTeck: Have you tried the rescue mode?
<penguin42> MTeck: On the grub menu?
<MTeck> penguin42: hmm..... nope
<MTeck> penguin42: works perfect there
<penguin42> what works perfect there?
<coz_> hey all
<MTeck> penguin42: must be the vt.handoff=7 in the menu that's breaking it.......
<MTeck> thanks :D
<MTeck> penguin42: heh... also also seem to have misplaced my password :S
<penguin42> nothing that can't easily be fixed
<MTeck> I don't wanna reinstall though..... and ecrypt on my home dir
 * MTeck (now) lazy.....
<gordonjcp> argh, why does Ubuntu come as a .iso?
<MTeck> gordonjcp: because iso is de facto; personally I think it should also come as a .dd
<gordonjcp> MTeck: yes
<penguin42> unetbootin makes nice thumb boots from the isos
<gordonjcp> MTeck: what's .iso even for these days?
<gordonjcp> penguin42: doesn't work for me at all
<MTeck> I have plenty of times where I need an iso
<meganerdca> The iso It does not work on my new sandy bridge PC as a burnt disk, seems to work fine after unetbootin makes a USB thumb drive
<MTeck> So where is this vt.handoff being tacked on?
<meganerdca> most of the time having the ISO kicking around has been a good thing
<penguin42> meganerdca: What controller is the DVD drive plugged into?
 * MTeck hates new grub
<gordonjcp> I've used floppy drives more recently than CDs
<meganerdca> penguin42: the normal one, nothing is plugged into the new 6 Gbit sata
<meganerdca> I also tried a USB DVD drive and a PATA DVD
<meganerdca> Checked the md5s of the iso and probably burned 20 disks.  Its been real fun
<meganerdca> Seems to work fine on the machine this will eventually replace (an old AMD 4400+ dual core)
<gordonjcp> DVD is obsolete
<meganerdca> sure, this system won't have one once installed
<gordonjcp> why do we even bother to support this legacy cruft?
<meganerdca> My older Core i7 does not have an optical drive either
<MTeck> penguin42: looks like at some point I have a bug to report....
<meganerdca> gordonjcp: becuase it is still widely used
<penguin42> MTeck: Yeh it should boot and display video
<meganerdca> gordonjcp: it also seems to be how operating systems are still installed/reinstalled
<MTeck> crap... my company has a firewall that is going to prevent me from easily downloading packages...
<MTeck> downloading anything....
<meganerdca> thats why I have a myfi (well a Wind branded equivalent
<MTeck> It needs 1) authentication and 2) for unapproved websites downloads need to be downloaded to a separate server and scanned before clients can grab it (and are provided an internal link for the downloaded file)
<JockeTF> Anyone else having problems playing Flac with gstreamer in Natty?
<Jaymac> in totem? banshee?
<JockeTF> I'm getting a bit of stutter and crackling.
<JockeTF> Both.
<JockeTF> gst-launch as well.
<Jaymac> flac working fine in banshee
<gordonjcp> meganerdca: it's not how they're installed, they're installed off USB drives these days
<gordonjcp> meganerdca: I don't think I've owned a machine with an optical drive for nearly ten years
<meganerdca> My two main desktops do not have optical drives, so you are sort of preaching to the choir
<gordonjcp> man, I can't get 10.04 onto anything bootable at all
<JockeTF> Hmm, seems to happen only when using PulseAudio for output.
<matcouto> Is anybody here testing Ubuntu 11.04!? I'm having some wireless problem, the connection is not stable. Any idea of what could it be?
<JockeTF> With ALSA only it doesn't crackle. :S
<meganerdca> I am trying to test it, my problem is that it is not installing due to bleeding edge hardware
<meganerdca> matcouto: check /var/log/daemon.log
<meganerdca> matcouto: that is where network-manager puts it's messages
<meganerdca> matcouto: it might also help to know what wireless device and driver you are using
<matcouto> meganerdca: there's no daemon.log file
<meganerdca> matcouto: /var/log/daemon.log
<arand> gordonjcp: I couldn't help but poke, using dh7, this rules file seems to work ok: http://paste.debian.net/112367/ It's likely all kinds of bad practice, but it works...
<gordonjcp> arand: cool, thanks for that
<gordonjcp> it's a good place to start; I was going to start looking at how packaging works in debianish distros
 * gordonjcp -> bed
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-30
<bpr> hey i've written a really quick system to enable rating the song currently playing in banshee with a keystroke
<bpr> if anyone's interested in playing with it it's here: https://github.com/briprowe/RateSongs
<jameswf> dear whoever knows, I cnt playback DVD's. Signed this guy. P.S.  I have run install-css.sh
<meganerdca> what version of Ubuntu, what video player is in use, are there errors, what are the symptoms (beyond something is broken)
<jameswf> 11.04 Alpha 3 all updates run with default movie player
<jameswf> error pops up regarding dvd is encrypted
<meganerdca> never heard of this install-css.sh
<meganerdca> where did you get it from?
 * jameswf waits for someone else (no offense)
<meganerdca> hey whatever, I watch pretty much everything on my Linux boxes (and have since before this was easy), if you want help from someone else thats fine
<meganerdca> FWIW, you probably want libdvdread4, this is not Debian.
<jameswf> FWIW this is what install-css does thanks for playing
<Lars_G> Hey al.
<jameswf> I have come for developer level help not newb tricks If it wwas something in the first 15 links on google I would not be here
<Lars_G> I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04 and something has gone wrong... while instaling/configuring libpam, services where restarted including kdm, and my xorg session was restarted
<Lars_G> Now I ps and I see python running a file in /tmp update manager, and that in turn is the parent of a dpkg stuck configuring libpam
<Lars_G> I can't run dpkg (database locked) as root, and update manager fails saying the db is "corrupt"... is there any way I can recover the running update?
<Lars_G> or should I kill the processes and rerun?
<Lars_G> No tips?
<Omega> I would rerun, but see if snyone else has advice.
<meganerdca> jameswf: hey, I have been watching DVDs since Debian Slink without that script, you wanna be a jackass about it that is fine with me.
<Lars_G> So kill the process first. yeah
<jameswf> protip Ubuntu is NOT Debian
<IdleOne> meganerdca: drop it please
<Lars_G> Hmm update manager kindly suggests apt-get install -f
<cpatrick08> so go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install -f
<Lars_G> Yeah I'm doing it on a tty, to avoid troubles
<cpatrick08> ok
<cpatrick08> @Lars_G did the update work for you
<Lars_G> so far it seems it ended correctly, let me restart xorg and test
<cpatrick08> ok
<lars_g> Ok one question... important one... where is the key for encrypted home dirs stored at?
<lars_g> Sigh ok I think I've not lost my cryptfs or key
<lars_g> Now I just need to find out why the system wont even boot in rescue mode :)
<lars_g> And if I mount my home, backup FIRST thing I do
<IdleOne> so flash is not working for me :/
<hifi> no problem
<IdleOne> not for you I guess
<hifi> was being sarcastic
<rww> switch to gnash
<hifi> rww: speaking of gnash, does it run youtube at it's and youtube's current version?
<IdleOne> remind me how
<rww> hifi: probably not
<IdleOne> if it doesn't work for youtube what is the point
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> I am not content with this situation at all
<hifi> you shouldn't be running natty if you're not content with broken system
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> youtube with html5 enabled works
<IdleOne> good enough
<bullgard4> Why does '~$ uname -a' produce 3 times in a row "i686"? 'Linux T42 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 19:38:02 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux'
<popey> bullgard4: uname --help :)
<popey> bullgard4: look at -m -p -i
<popey> its those three
<bullgard4> popey: Thank you.
<popey> np
<bullgard4>  /proc/sys/kernel/domainname  is empty. What programs use to fill this file?
<bullgard4> enter a value here?
<jml> how can I get times from multiple zones displayed in the indicator menu in unity?
<zniavre> jml,  using dconf-editor ?
<jml> zniavre: how
<thofke> I am trying out Natty right now, but the unity desktop wouldn' t boot with my mobility radeon X300, so i put in nomodeset in grub. I boots now, but it uses the vesa driver. If I specify the radeon driver in xorg.conf, compiz-check says it is using the software rasterizer. Any more ideas to pursue?
<zniavre> jml, http://i.imgur.com/5Qxbl.png   screenshot is more clear than my english
<penguin42> thofke: When you say it wouldn't boot, how far did it get?
<Q-FUNK> seems that a GAS error made a build fail.  cna it be re-attempted?
<smoser> anyone ever had the unity launcher get stuck out ?
<smoser> it wont hide for me.
<smoser> its set to autohide. but it doesn't go away
<smoser> it was working, then something made it stop
<smoser> hmm... it seems to have issues with mumble
<Elephantman> hi :) I want to upgrade a maverick install to natty. I use 'update-manager -d', and after a long while waiting during the "evaluating changes" job, the upgrade is refused. What's the way around ?
<Elephantman> it says the cause could be "Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu" which is the case, but there surely is a way
<mvo> Elephantman: could you please file a bugreport with the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* ?
<mvo> Elephantman: usually its some dependency that can not be resolved
<Elephantman> ok, I'll do that
<papagno> hi
<papagno> I'm having problems with unity and my external monitor. I can use it only if I disable the monitor of my laptop.
<papagno> Is it a known bug?
<papagno> anyone reading?
<Elephantman> finally i've resolved the issue for myself :)
<Elephantman> thanks mvo, bye :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BUGabundo> hey
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ola BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> why does FF4 always opens new windows when I have it set to tabs???????
<bullgard4> BUGabundo: 7 question marks in a row are 6 too many.
<cjohnston> Is it possible to find out why I have a couple lib packages that have been held back for more than a week now?
<BUGabundo> bullgard4: and too many opened windows too
<bullgard4> cjohnston: You can try to do that by using packages. ubuntu.com and finding out the dependencies.
<BUGa_jobIntervie> launchpad will be better at that
<papagno> I have a lot of packages in synaptic marked as "Installed (manual)". Is that normal?
<BluesKaj> papagno, installed from the live-cd
<papagno> BluesKaj, Yes, I installed from the alpha3 cd
<papagno> BluesKaj, but I had the same problem after the upgrade from 10.10
<BluesKaj> yes papagno that's normal, it's not a problem afaik
<papagno> BluesKaj, ok, thank you
<BluesKaj> papagno, np
<ryan_46> Hi. I did a partial upgade and it downloaded all but about 10 files out of 500 plus. The rest are getting 404 and my upgrade stops. Any info?
<penguin42> ryan_46: Do an update again
<penguin42> ryan_46: There are probably newer versions of some of the files now
<ryan_46> Well I have several times done it but it is just sticking to the same result.
<ryan_46> I can paste the files.
<penguin42> which files are 404ing - use pastebin
<ryan_46> OK I pasted
<ryan_46> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587368/
<BluesKaj> ryan_46, do you have any ppas still enabled from maverick , if so disable them and update agin
<ryan_46> I don't know. Will check.
<penguin42> ryan_46: There's a slightly newer version there now; do an apt-get update and then try again
<ryan_46> penguin42: Will do. Thanks
<ryan_46> Thanks all :)
<ceed^> Hi, after some updates today on natty Flash doesn't work and I get this error when I try to reinstall: http://pastebin.com/bzZWHiXL  Any idea what may be wrong?
<undergrounDinosa> hey everyone
<undergrounDinosa> probably not the first to ask this
<undergrounDinosa> but any suggestions on how to fix the flash issue?
<ceed^> lol Just asked the sam question a few minutes ago
<undergrounDinosa> 64bit 11.04 is giving "no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lub/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<ceed^> same even
<Moc> is there a way to get the classic alt+tab with unity running ?
<undergrounDinosa> yeah...
<ceed^> undergrounDinosa: I get this http://pastebin.com/bzZWHiXL
<undergrounDinosa> it seems like some things were removed from ia32-libs... any way to roll back its version?
<undergrounDinosa> force version is grayed out in synaptic
<undergrounDinosa> otherwise this would be trivial
<BluesKaj> undergrounDinosa, sudo install flashplugin-installer ..does it give errors too?
<BluesKaj> apt-get thatis
<undergrounDinosa> yes, like I said, it seems to be an issue caused by ia32-libs
<undergrounDinosa> if I can roll that back to an older version, say from a day or two ago, I am confident it would fix the problem
<genii-around> undergrounDinosa: You can always look in /var/cache/apt/archives for the previous .deb and use dpkg -i on it
<undergrounDinosa> I will try that right now
<undergrounDinosa> sudo dpkg -i /var/vache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu9_amd64.deb FOLLOWED BY sudo apt-get -f install
<undergrounDinosa> problem fixed
<undergrounDinosa> thank you for the help genii-around
<Moc> alt-tab in compiz is really annoying on multi-screen
<Fireboy> hi :) I'm running natty, seems like nspluginwrapper is broken
<undergrounDinosa> lol
<undergrounDinosa> sudo dpkg -i /var/vache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu9_amd64.deb FOLLOWED BY sudo apt-get -f install
<undergrounDinosa> fixes that problem
<undergrounDinosa> if anyone can sticky this
<undergrounDinosa> you will probably be getting a ton of these questions today
<Fireboy> where can I get the deb ?
<undergrounDinosa> should be in that cache
<undergrounDinosa> whoops
<undergrounDinosa> vache = cache
<Fireboy> oops lol
<genii-around> Unless you've run sudo apt-get clean  ;)
<undergrounDinosa> yeah
<Fireboy> was ubuntu10 in my case, and doesn't resolve the issue
<undergrounDinosa> genii-around: thanks for your help
<undergrounDinosa> right, the latest update was ubuntu10
<undergrounDinosa> but you should have an ubuntu9 in your cache
<genii-around> undergrounDinosa: You're welcome
<Fireboy> ok, no I did run an apt-get clean, I'll go and get that back
<undergrounDinosa> Fireboy: want me to put it in my dropbox so you can download it? or already have a place in mind?
<Fireboy> yeah I can do with that, packages.ubuntu doesn't seem to show it up
<undergrounDinosa> k, give me a bit...
<Fireboy> google seems more efficient than internal search, got the file
<ceed^> You can get the older ia32 here if cache is empty: http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu9_amd64.deb
<undergrounDinosa> awesome, even better
<Fireboy> doesn't seem to resolve the problem for me
<zniavre> there is already a bug about datetime-indicator calendar and evolution not installed, causes the indicator calendar is not working well ?
<ceed^> You need to restart the browser
<undergrounDinosa> ceed^: it worked for you I take it?
<ceed^> undergrounDinosa: Sure did
<undergrounDinosa> ceed^: awesome
<ceed^> yay! :)
<Fireboy> install of nspluginwrapper fails, so browser restart wont change much
<ceed^> Fireboy: I used Synaptic to remove and reinstall Flash. I do not know if that makes a difference.
<Fireboy> flash is already removed, that shouldn't affect the issue
<undergrounDinosa>  sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree?
<ryan_46> Hi. My upgrade finished in terminal. Should I do apt-get clean before rebooting?
<Fireboy> does nothing, it's not there
<undergrounDinosa> what command did you run and what did it do?
<yofel> flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package, touching that won't do anything
<yofel> flashplugin-installer is the right flash package
<Fireboy> not there either, I used apt-get remove flash* just to be sure ;)
<undergrounDinosa> try reinstalling nspluginwrapper then
<undergrounDinosa> well, remove+purge then reinstall
<BluesKaj> this strictly aprob on 64bit systems , correct?
<yofel> BluesKaj: yes, as it seems to be a ia32-libs issue
<Fireboy> undergrounDinosa: no success
<yofel> ubuntu11 was just uploaded which is supposed to fix this
<undergrounDinosa> who wants to try 11?
<Fireboy> I'll give it a go
<undergrounDinosa> k
<Fireboy> cant break it further :)
<undergrounDinosa> true, lol
<Fireboy> got an url around ?
<BluesKaj> ok thanks, yofel
<undergrounDinosa> alt+f2, "update-manager -d" I imagine
<yofel> Fireboy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/20090808ubuntu11/+buildjob/2417297
<undergrounDinosa> BluesKaj: 11 fixed it for you?
<BluesKaj>  i'm still running 32 bit here , undergrounDinosa
<undergrounDinosa> ah, ok
 * yofel doesn't use 32bit flash so can't test it
<BluesKaj> I mistakenly installed 32 bit on lucid and never bothered to change :)
<Fireboy> yofel: nspluginwrapper still doesn't install
<yofel> what's the exact error that you get?
<Fireboy> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BluesKaj> only 3G and 2G Ram pcs here, so I don't it really makes any performance diffs
<BluesKaj> think
<yofel> Fireboy: can you pastebin the whole apt-get install output?
<Fireboy> yofel: what's the command to get the output in english again ?
<undergrounDinosa> Fireboy: did you try running sudo apt-get -f install?
<yofel> Fireboy: sudo LANG=C apt-get ... I think
<Fireboy> undergrounDinosa: I did, same error
<Fireboy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362664/
<yofel> hm, no idea why it would crash there...
<yofel> does 'sudo nspluginwrapper -a -v -u' cash too?
<undergrounDinosa> he needs to get rid of those directories
<yofel> *crash
 * BluesKaj hates that pastebin.com site that uses flash , I can't zoom to read the text on thei slarge monitor
<undergrounDinosa> and let the installers try to rebuild them
<BluesKaj> this large monitor
<Fireboy> yofel: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362667/
<Fireboy> seems ok
<yofel> o.O
<undergrounDinosa> yeah
<undergrounDinosa> destroy those directories
<undergrounDinosa> make sure firefox is closed
<BluesKaj> http://pastebin.com/bzZWHiXL..like this one
<undergrounDinosa> uninstall flash
<undergrounDinosa> launch firefox, check about:plugins to make sure it is gone
<yofel> Fireboy: does 'dpkg --compare-versions "1.2.2-0ubuntu8" lt "1.2.2-0ubuntu5"' crash?
<undergrounDinosa> close firefox again
<undergrounDinosa> destroy the directories
<undergrounDinosa> install
<undergrounDinosa> be happy
<yofel> undergrounDinosa: his issue has nothing to do with flash it seems
<Fireboy> removing the folder resolved the issue
<yofel> really o.O?
<undergrounDinosa> yofel: spoke too soon?
 * yofel gives up on understanding dpkg...
<undergrounDinosa> lol
<Fireboy> yeah, weird
<BluesKaj> actually I've been using chrome and I like it except for the crappy fonts on the bookmarkbar and tas
<Fireboy> fixed now, flash working
<Sprechkaese> hey, was there a change somewhere in the flash -plugin thing?
<undergrounDinosa> LOL
<undergrounDinosa> I'm telling you
<undergrounDinosa> this needs to get stickied
<yofel> ^^
<Sprechkaese> no browser is capable of flash anymore since today, is there a fix?
<undergrounDinosa> redd.it/gepwu
<undergrounDinosa> go there
<undergrounDinosa> I wrote out the instructions
<undergrounDinosa> or full link: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/gepwu/for_those_of_you_running_1104_who_had_flash_stop/
<Sprechkaese> oha, thanks a lot!!!
<undergrounDinosa> no problem
<Sprechkaese> undergrounDinosa: i dont have that ia32libs... and the downloadlink you posted seems not to work
<undergrounDinosa> works for me
<undergrounDinosa> just clicked it
<undergrounDinosa> http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu9_amd64.deb
<undergrounDinosa> try again?
<Sprechkaese> hm.. opera did not want to do it =)
<undergrounDinosa> ah, ok
<Sprechkaese> i can not install that file... I have a later version ("20090808ubuntu10_amd64.deb") installed...
<undergrounDinosa> sudo dpkg -i
<undergrounDinosa> or hell
<undergrounDinosa> put it where the instructions say
<undergrounDinosa> and then you can run the exact code I mentioned
<bullgard4>  /proc/sys/kernel/domainname has teh entry "(none)". What programs fill this file with a nontrivial entry?
<penguin42> is it a xenism or some container thing?
<penguin42> or is it actually dns?
<penguin42> hmm maybe nis domain?
<Sprechkaese> undergrounDinosa: after I did what you said  flash did still not work, I tried update+upgrade and the installed "20090808ubuntu9_amd64.deb"  was just replaced with the new "20090808ubuntu10_amd64.deb" one...
<undergrounDinosa> you closed your browser before?
<undergrounDinosa> or restarted your browser?
<genii-around> 11 is in the repo now
<undergrounDinosa> also ubuntu10 is the one that is the problem
<Sprechkaese> y, closed and restarted...
<Sprechkaese> ok, i will try the 11 one
<undergrounDinosa> check it in synaptic
<undergrounDinosa> see if your mirror has 11 yet
<Sprechkaese> nice and easy, the 11 version fixed it, 1000 thanks ;)=
<undergrounDinosa> awesome
<Tetsuo55> i just ran a quick natty test (with the current daily live cd)
<Tetsuo55> is it know that compiz is very crashy on gma videocards? i have a x4000 something
<Tetsuo55> almost any menu interaction would cause it to crash (but i didnt have the required internet connection to report it, and apport doesnt support saving to file for later uploading
<Tetsuo55> once compiz crashed i would lose the top bar with the clock on it
<IdleOne> Tetsuo55: you can file a bug against compiz at launchpad.net give as much info as you can on your hardware and such.
<IdleOne> also steps to reproduce the crash
<Tetsuo55> steps are easy
<Tetsuo55> click anywhere
<Tetsuo55> haha
<yofel> Tetsuo55: also, apport keeps all crashes in /var/crash, file them when you have the required connection
<Tetsuo55> that wont workf for a live cd will it
<Tetsuo55> ?
<gnomefreak> looks like my connection is still really bad. the speed test link someone gave me yesterday i no longer have anyone know it by chance?
<yofel> ah no, unless you save them
<yofel> http://speedtest.net/
<Tetsuo55> saving is impossible once compiz crashes
<Tetsuo55> so thats a bit hopeless
<Tetsuo55> ill do more serious testing later and make sure i have a wireless connection available then
<gnomefreak> there is or at least was a bug on reporting crashes using the crash log in /var/crash. apport was crashing while trying. i filied a bug on it but i cant get a damn site to open
<gnomefreak> and compiz is known to crash also bug on that
<gnomefreak> thanks for the link yofel. once i get to my bug list ill give the bug numbers
<yofel> heh, well, I filed my own bug on compiz crashing
<yofel> and apport can't seem to retrace it -.-
 * gnomefreak getting the hint i need to call my isp
<gnomefreak> well it seems my compiz crashing bug 737667 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737667 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz keeps crashing in Unity" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737667
<gnomefreak> oops that was my fault since it hasnt happened
<Fireboy> bye :)
<gnomefreak> ok this is starting to piss me off now
<penguin42> any particular thing?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: my connection is very slow and unstable as hell
<penguin42> ah
<gnomefreak> i think im back at least if i can manage to stop closing irssi
<gnomefreak> i lost all the controls on term window. well i can close min and max but that is it nothing in upper panel other than file>close
<trism> maybe dbus died?
<Asad2005> I have ubuntu 10.10 installed using gnome. What will happen if i upgrade to 11.4 when it is released ? Will gnome also be replaced to unity?
<trism> Asad2005: classic gnome is still there even on a clean install of natty, you can select it on the login screen
<Asad2005> trism: So it safe to upgrade and it will stay gnome and can be changed to unity if i wish
<Pici> Asad2005: Its my understanding that legacy upgrades will use the desktop environment that they were using in the past.
<Pici> Yes.
<Asad2005> ok thanks
<pmatulis> upgrade to natty via 'do-release-upgrade -d' failed horribly.  just a dark purple screen upon reboot  :(
<penguin42> pmatulis: Can you get into grub by holding shift down?
 * ceed^ is not going to ask why Flash doesn't work...:)
<coz_> hey all
<zzillezz> evening folks
<BUGabundo> evening
<zzillezz> either my eyes are sharper or something has changed with the fonts (kubuntu natty) :)
<monkeyD> hey guys, could you please help me to fix my geforce card
<monkeyD> I have a geforce fx 5200
<monkeyD> I activated the driver that ubuntu offered me
<monkeyD> everything else of nvidia is deleted from the synapticmanager
<monkeyD> glxgears work
<monkeyD> but
<monkeyD> the desktopeffects dont work and the flash videos has a slow framrate
<levitta> any way to preview the beta 1 release notes before tomorrow ?
<zzillezz> levitta: do it the hard way: install it, and experience it yourself ;-)
<levitta> well, yeah, the point is I'd rather check the release notes and see if there's any major bug likely to render my computer unusable
<levitta> I don't mind a few bugs here and there and I'm happy to help track them down and report them, but I don't have the time to debug a major bug / reinstall ubuntu
<zzillezz> i've been running the alpha's and updating daily
<zzillezz> no major problems here
<levitta> alright, cool
<zzillezz> i'm running the kubuntu flavour
<zzillezz> ubuntu might be a bit more tricky with the new shell
<levitta> the synaptics stuff seems annoying
<zzillezz> ?
<levitta> yeah, I don't intend to use it. :)
<levitta> the alpha 3 release notes mentioned that touchpads could have the wrong speed
<zzillezz> didn't have any problems with that on my laptop
<zzillezz> on the desktop atm
<yofel> kubuntu runs fine here too, unity gives me only a compiz crash, and synaptics has a bit odd two finger scrolling here, but works cool most of the time
<BUGabundo> Q: How to generate a random string?
<BUGabundo> A: Put a fresh student in front of vi and tell him to quit.
<yofel> LOL
<levitta> nice one :]
<wolfik> hi
<wolfik>  i teach in gymnasium and i have 18 computers i try use oneconf but it don't work in ubuntu 10.10 if this work just in 11.04?
<needhelp1> is there a set time for beta 1 being released, like is it at 12.01 EST ?
<yofel> no
<charlie-tca> Normally releases happen before 23:59 UTC on the scheduled release day
<needhelp1> charlie-tca, lol well, ok
<needhelp1> :(
<BUGabundo> ahah
<chrisl2424> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8To-6VIJZRE
<chrisl2424> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8To-6VIJZRE
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-31
<cg2916> how do I make it so that the grub shows the menu on startup instead of the command line?
<pmp6nl> a
<Jon--> Is Unity the default window manager for Ubuntu 11.04? Will Gnome2 continue to be well supported, and how easily is it to use GNOME instead, of Unity is the default?
<trism> Jon--: unity is the default, but you can select classic gnome on the login screen
<Jon--> trism, And this is GNOME2? Does it include all the packages that, say, 10.04 include?
<trism> Jon--: I haven't used it much, but it doesn't seem any different from previous ubuntu desktops
<Daekdroom> Jon--, it does use GNOME 2.32
<Daekdroom> libgtk3 is available, but not used by default.
<johnjohn101> do you think someone will package gnome 3 for 11.04?
<Daekdroom> johnjohn101, it's currently available through a PPA, but not very stable.
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<johnjohn101> thanks
<johnjohn101> i'm going to probably wait a few iterations before moving to different uis
<Blue1> will gnome be available with the next ubuntu, or am I stuck with unity?
<nit-wit> Blue1, you can have xfce, xubuntu, openbox, fluxbox, ubuntu classic, kde, and other desktops
<nit-wit> gnome and gnome 3 as well
<Blue1> gnome-desktop?
<charlie-tca> You can choose classic-desktop at login which is the gnome desktop that you are used to
<aberhow> it's got to be march 31st somewhere right? I need muh beta...
<frewsxcv> my ubuntu 11.04 is getting stuck at cheking battery state
<linux-noob> what is the default FS in Natty ?? btrfs or EXt3
<linux-noob> what is the default FS in Natty ?? btrfs or EXt4
<linux-noob> what is the default FS in Natty ?? btrfs or EXt4
<aberhow> 4
<aberhow> linux-noob: btrfs hasn't even been released as stable yet
<SwedeMike> aberhow: I thought it had, but reading up shows you're right, but the btrfs authors said that there won't be any more on-disk design changes anymore... but I am very conservative about filesystems, I usually wait at least 2 years after stable before starting to use it :P
<aberhow> SwedeMike: yea I wouldn't trust any "new" filesystems for a while, and i'm pretty sure Ubuntu wouldn't trust it as a default either.
<SwedeMike> I sure hope so.
<jonsaint> hi all. does anyone know when the next ubuntu is out?? i know its april but is there a release date?
<rww> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<jonsaint> many thanks
<Trron> will there be overlay scrollbars by default in natty?
<fireboy> hi :) I'm with kubuntu with intel graphics driver, and it seems compositing has got a problem. When I activate desktop effects, I get a message saying they cant be activated, and that I should check my X config. Any clue what could be the problem ?
<susundberg> Is it even supposed to work?
<fireboy> works with maverick
<susundberg> dont know, you would need to debug what is going wrong, or search for open bug ..
<fireboy> my guess is that I'm missing a little bit of conf or something, but what could it be ?
<susundberg> Well that might be the case but it really should work 'out-of-box'
<susundberg> while waiting for someone more skilled to help you, you might want to read: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/628930
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 628930 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[i945GME] KDE Desktop effects not active by default" [High,Incomplete]
<fireboy> dont think thats relevant, quite old
<trijntje> Hi all, will there be a notification in this channel when the beta is released today, or is there some other place I should watch?
<susundberg> you can always download daily image
<coz_>  good day all
<susundberg> hello
<|Seth|> 'lo susundberg
<|Seth|> oh wait
 * |Seth| facepalms
<Ian_> how come the fglrx driver doesn't show up in jockey yet?
<AnAnt> Hello, libraries won't be in /usr/lib/ anymore ?
<susundberg> I some parts will be there as it used to be..
<susundberg> at least i haven't heard anything else..
<susundberg> what makes you suspect that?
<AnAnt> susundberg: debian bug #620122
<ubottu> Debian bug 620122 in libjna-java "libjna-java: JNA does not support multi-arch system library paths" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/620122
<AnAnt> see the post of James Page
<susundberg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<susundberg> Ok, so i learned something new .. seems like they are really going to move the lib path
<susundberg> But as James writes "has started to make the transition" .. that might take a while i guess ..
<ohsix> its taken 5 years
<LiJunLe> has beta1 released now ?
<alkisg> How can I say "aptitude why ntp" in a default Natty installation? (i.e. the equivalent apt-get line)?
<susundberg> same way you could in maveric i guess ..
<susundberg> what do you want to do?
<susundberg> install, remove query package ntp?
<alkisg> susundberg: in Lucid aptitude is preinstalled, so I supposed that in Natty something else would do the same function as `aptitude why`
<alkisg> E.g. `aptitude changelog` has been implemented as `apt-get changelog`
<alkisg> Yes, I want to see why some package was installed (manually, as a dependency etc)
<susundberg> oh, you might want to read the apt-get manpage? Or install aptitude?
<susundberg> don't know sorry.
<jacco> Beta1 not available yet?
<richthegeek> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<BUGabundo> jacco: join the announce mailinglist
<BUGabundo> and you will get an email when its out
<jacco> BUGabundo: thanks, I'll do that, link on testing page is frustrating me...
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> get a daily
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: any idea if Canonical is shipping 10.04.2 CDs, or are those still 10.04?
<kklimonda> or anyone?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<jacco> Wanted to read release notes, but if I can't wait I'll get a daily anyway
<BUGabundo> email them
<kklimonda> it's pretty OT for the channel, but then I'm not sure where to ask about it ;)
<BUGabundo> at shipit@
<kklimonda> good idea
<BUGabundo> usually you get a fast reply
<jacco> Joined the announce list, save canonical some refresh bandwidth, thank BUGabundo
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<BUGabundo> hey
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo supposedly the beta 3 is coming down the pipe today ..haven't seen anything yet.
<BluesKaj> err Alpha 3
<BUGabundo> beta1
<kklimonda> Beta1
<BluesKaj> oops scuse my mistake , the greek letter and number :)
<BluesKaj> next
<kklimonda> I haven't heard of any problems, so it should be released today as planned.
<BluesKaj> odd , suddenly I have 2 dropbox icons in the taskbar
<BUGabundo> mine is gray
<BUGabundo> no idea why
<BluesKaj> I'm on kde so using kfilebox , which shows as such , but the other icon is plain dropbox ..weird
<BUGabundo> got a code for 25% off on a Fonera 2.0. get it's the fastest one to reply :D
<BluesKaj>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ ..gonna look
<BluesKaj> wow, lotsa old gnome apps from previous installsin that file
<ceed^> Hi, Anyone know if the ia32 vs Flash problem from yesterday has been fixed through updates? I am running an older ia32 until I know it's been fixed.
<BUGabundo> I'm half fine here cee
<BUGabundo> I had probs with audio
<BUGabundo> and some videos in fullscreen
<shrodes> pretty sure it is fixed
<shrodes> with ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu11_amd64.deb
<shrodes> according to: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/gepwu/for_those_of_you_running_1104_who_had_flash_stop/ anyway
<ceed^> Well, I'll give it a try! :)
<ceed^> Oh, that's the fix using an older ia32, right?
<ceed^> I see it now, it seems to have been fixed. thanks!
<shrodes> no worries
<sacha> hey guys
<sacha> i was testing out the daily build on march 30 and everything was working perfect. it was awesome. except i accidently made my boot partition 'btrfs' and grub didnt like that. i got the march 31 daily build and installed that but with ext2 boot this time.. now things went haywire!
<sacha> first up, it just boots to black screen so i have to manually run 'startx'. then -- there's no unity anymore? it's running gnome?
<sacha> vgaswitcheroo has disappeared so im guessing this has something to do with the new 11.4 catalyst build right?
<ceed^> sacha: I've run btrfs on a couple of laptops. it's fast, but it's buggy. and a buggy file system is a certain way to disaster.
<sacha> what sort of bugs ceed^?
<ohsix> the great unknown
<sacha> bad to use it for /home?
<ohsix> there are real bugs, but no real assurances that its fir for purpose, yet
<ceed^> sacha: sudden data read errors. i suddenly had an unreadable partition. just disk spinning and numbers on the screen.
<ohsix> if /home is where you store important files, no :D
<sacha> oh :( what's good for my intel ssd then? back to ext4?
<ceed^> sacha:  Very bad for home. I ran it as /
<sacha> im running it as / right now :\
<BUGabundo> I have my all disk on ssd with btrfs
<BUGabundo> without any stress
<BUGabundo> only have /boot on extfs
<arand> It's been working fine for me, untill I started messing about with ma snapshots to do a rollback, but that was mainly due to misunderstandings and missing feauter which I expected to exist, I reckon
<sacha> yeah same here. that's no good?
<ceed^> It worked flawlessly for me for almost two months. then I had one partition die. on the other laptop files began to dissapper. never had problems like that with any file system. there's no real way to repair btrfs yet either
<sacha> oh yeah, reminds me.. ubuntu complains that it can't find a btrfs.fsck every time it boots up -- that's normal?
<ceed^> yea
<arand> Well, from what I've heard, btrfs isn't meant to fail in the first place with it's cow magic ;)
<arand> *meant*
<sacha> the cow magic might interfere with ubuntu's cow magic
<sacha> so im just wondering.. did unity disappear today? or is it because i used 'startx'?
<arand> Drivers not working?  Does it work better if you instead start gdm?
<sacha> yeah but dont know why drivers worked in mar 30 build and not mar 31 build
<sacha> it gets confusing because i have switchable graphics (an intel core i5 and an amd 5650)
<arand> Well, it's definitely material for a bug report.
<sacha> but this march 31 build doesn't seem to have vga_switcheroo (mar 30 one did)
<sacha> coincidentally, fglrx (proprietary graphics) came out with a special 11.4 version for ubuntu 11.04 yesterday. it includes powerxpress or something that does the same thing as vga_switcheroo
<sacha> and im guessing it's broken because they are swapping them
<sacha> cause i chose option to install proprietary drivers when i installed
<sacha> glxinfo is giving me segfault today :(
<xapel> is the beta still being released today?
<BUGabundo> should so
<xapel> what about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/banshee/+bug/604699
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 604699 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Music purchased from the Ubuntu One Music Store does not appear in music library" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pmatulis> amorphous1: o/
<amorphous1> pmatulis, hello
<pmatulis> amorphous1: good to be here while running pre-release, check topic before upgrades...
<ceed^> My major natty gripe is that Google Calendar currently won't work with Evolution.
<sacha> anyone notice that, in the daily build today, the search button doesn't seem to work on the home page?
<sacha> on about:startpage
<arand> Yea, I saw that as well on 30th I tihnk
<sacha> i wonder how something like that happens :P they really change search button?
<sacha> is there an official way to get compress=lzo in 11.04 from the live cd?
<sacha> that is, before it installs itself
<wolter> is the beta out yet?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> wolter: /topic
<BUGabundo> join the announce mailinglist, and you will get an email when its out
<wolter> BUGabundo, yes I am aware of the topic LOL
<wolter> it says march 31 is the date for the beta in the release schedulel, am i wrong?
<BUGabundo> !date
<BUGabundo> Thu Mar 31 15:20:09 WEST 2011
<BUGabundo> you still have ~9h left :P
<richthegeek> expect beta1 to land around 8pm UCT
<richthegeek> *UTC
<wolter> oh :S
<mu3en> will there be another truck load of package updates beyond the rolling updates so far? many things look good (apart from a naggy suspend/resume kernel issue here. similar to something a few releases ago which was a "mistaken" warning it turned out.)
<richthegeek> that could be as much as 4 hours off though - as early as 16:00UTC or late as 23:59 UTC
<richthegeek> there are a bunch of bugs with unity that hopefully will get fixed in this release - ideally the final month (beta1->rc in old terms) would be polish.. but I suspect a lot of it (beta1->beta2->release) will be full-on bugfixing
<pmatulis> fg
<ohsix> if i haven't seen a package push in the last 24hours am i already using beta? it's a rolling upgrade install
<ohsix> or is there going to be one big dump at 8pm UTC
<BluesKaj> I'm looking for a NAS device that runs on linux ..any suggestions
<iceroot> BluesKaj: ##hardware would be a good place
<gnomefreak> ok this is getting old now. my connection has been slow as crrap since monday. last night at 7pm it worked as it should, fast but now its back to a crawl. i guess i call att today
<gnomefreak> 18% [35 Sources 885 kB/4390 kB 20%]  for example
<gnomefreak> and i cant get speedtest page to open at all for the last 3days
<Dr_Willis> Been fighting trying to get flash to actually install on this upgraded system. :)
<Dr_Willis> keep getting some coredump during the install process of some related packages.
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: flash has been having issues. i had it installed but it stopped working i ended up reinstalling it after running clean and purge and it fixed it
<gnomefreak> on 32bit
<Dr_Willis> Upgraded 64bit box here. nspluginwrapper keeps coredumopng so it cant even try ti install the flash
<Dr_Willis> Looking for plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Dr_Willis> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<drc> I've read/heard that the proprietary Nvidia drives are/were hit and miss with the Alpha releases.  Will they/it be functional and stable for the beta releases?
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. cleaned out the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins dir.. and it isntalled.. now to see if it worked.
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: yes before release they will be. atm it is the upgraded versions we are waiting for. IIRC its due to the new/revised API of X
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> drc: see my comment to Dr_Willis i meant it for you. also read the link in the topic related to the new Xorg stack
<drc> gnomefreak: thanks
 * drc really should read the topics...if he didn't turn them off by default :)
<linux_> i look for the ubuntu 11.04 beta 1
<drc> gnomefreak: Tha X.org url is 2 months old...I assume that the information there is still relevant?
<BUGabundo> linux_: join the announce mailinglist, and you will get an email when its out
<linux_> where can join
<ohsix> drc: the freeze is a good time for them to act, but that doesn't mean it'll be there
<linux_> Would you like to receive list mail batched in a daily digest?
<BUGabundo> !mailinglist
<gnomefreak> drc: to be sure you may need to read the follow up comments but i havent heard of it changing yet
<gnomefreak> ok it seems i need to call ISP and see WFT is going on
<drc> ohsix gnomefreak: I read the one followup I cound find (same date), thanks...Note to self: Patience is a virtue!
<ohsix> Dr_Willis: nspluginwrapper is vile D: it's never worked properly for me regardless of the distro, and for flash in particular it breaks wmode; if you can stomach checking for updates installing the native 64bit plugin is great
<shrodes> !mailinglist
<BUGabundo> bbl
<Dr_Willis> ohsix:  its working fine for me now.
<Dr_Willis> Watching 'Ramen Fighter Miki' on Crackle.com :)
<ohsix> you should try the native one, it's a treat
<ohsix> i wish adobe would hurry up and do a release that ubuntu could actually package
<Dr_Willis> im waiting for HTML5 to kill off flash befor that happens.
<meganerdca> you will be waiting for a very long time
<Dr_Willis> I can recall when 'realplayer' was the big thing.. and other things that used to be must have/big thangs.. that are now just 'old usta-bees' :)
<sud0su> how we do to make ubuntu natty to be beatifull ??
<sud0su> sorry my english no so good
<Dr_Willis> sud0su:  change your wallpaper.. :)  and clarify what you want to change exactly.
<Dr_Willis> select a theme you like,.
<meganerdca> either that or there will be another poorly supported browser plugin that will be become nearly a "must have".  I have faith in humanity's ability to screw things up :)
<sud0su> can we change the unity in left to right
<Dr_Willis> Im still trying to get recordmydesktop to record system sounds.. so i can capture some of these vids to watch n my cellphone.
<ohsix> i don't remember realplayer ever being a big thing; it's was a "big thing" back then like it's a "big thing" right now, insofar that cspan has some streams that are still in rm
<Dr_Willis> sud0su:  i dont think thats changeable at this time
<sud0su> Dr_Willis: thanks
<meganerdca> ohsix: it used to be the way most videos were played on the net
<Dr_Willis> ohsix:  and some Baseball stuff.. but i definatly recall when realplayer as a big name to watch.. bach when Iomega was big. :)
<coz_>  good day all
<meganerdca> ah, the good ol days
<ohsix> meganerdca: the videos i was watching were all with that vivo codec ;]
<Dr_Willis> back when Quicktime was also a requirement.
<ohsix> i installed quicktime once to play myst
<meganerdca> what was Intel's codec, back in the 486 days?  Indeo or somethign
<ohsix> indeo yea
<meganerdca> 35 is far too young to feel this old
<ohsix> heh wow, real bought vivo in 98
<ohsix> i didn't realize i was on the interwebs watching stuff that early
<ohsix> i had a bunch of south park episodes in .rm but that was all i pretty much ever used it for
<ohsix> they were in a vacuum though
<Dr_Willis> I got 100's of dragon ballz videos in .rm
<Dr_Willis> For the size of the file. the quality is decent. :)
<ohsix> for cartoons yea
<ohsix> the southpark episodes were like 30 megs
<Dr_Willis> thats all i ever watch basically. :)
<sud0su> :D
<meganerdca> I saw my first south park episode as a .rm
<meganerdca> back when I used photoshop 4 at the University newspaper
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<brobostigon> how do i change the ont rendering settings, as i cant find the appearence app, where they usd to be.
<brobostigon> please.
<ohsix> i still see them here
<brobostigon> what is the apps name, so i canstart it from terminal?
<Dr_Willis>  gnome-control-center
<Dr_Willis> perhaps.
<brobostigon> ok, let me look.
<brobostigon> i dont see it. anywhere in there.
<linux> hi
<linux> waiting for the ubuntu 11.04 beta
<meganerdca> ditto
 * gnomefreak gets the feeling this is going to be a while and most likely disconnect me a few times at the very least
<linux> meganerdca do you install it on your main pc
<unsub> hi folks
<unsub> a funny thing happened to me on natty today.  I had a really bad screen freeze when using VLC on fullscreen and had to do a hard shutdown (im on a macbook5,1).  When I logged back in gnome had lost all its setting and the files in ~/{Desktop,Documents,Downloads} have all vanished but files in ~/ are all still there.  So I log in using xcfe and I have 2 Desktop folders, 2 Documents folders and 2 Download folders but all are empty.  Its probably related to usin
<unsub> g home folder encryption?
<unsub> i manually mounted my home folder from another account and the files really are gone
<unsub> so i looked in my system log and theres nothing, weird, eh?
<beniwtv> unsub: That's bad :(. Have you tried a fschk?
<unsub> i havent yet, im on dmcrypt/LUKS
<meganerdca> linux: I have not been able to get natty installed on my machine
<unsub> should i run fschk from a live cd?
<quup> I was looking at the blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/ and sorted by delivery
<quup> it seems only about 10 out of 170 things are implemented by now
<quup> is the blueprint not updated?
<meganerdca> linux: I have 10.10 on my laptop and 10.04 at home, this is a new machine I am putting it on, stupid Sandy Bridge
<linux> ok
<beniwtv> unsub: A try could not hurt I suppose.
<unsub> beniwtv can you think of a reason why only certain directories were wiped?
<unsub> im thinking encryptfs over wrote them
<unsub> ~/movie.avi survived but ~/Downloads/movie2.avi was lost
<unsub> then i get 2 ~/Download folders which i thought wasnt possible because of duplicate path-names
<unsub> bbiab
<needhelp1> is beta 1 dropped yet
<meganerdca> unsub: one of the duplicated directories might have a space at the end, which would make it unique
<beniwtv> unsub: I do not think so, ecryptfs works on a file AFAIK, not on the disc
<ceed^> crossover linux doesn't show up in applications in unity. I can see all the entries in the Gnome menu.
<doodoo> at wat tome utc beta will be released?
<needhelp1> they usually say it will be released by 23.59 UTC
<needhelp1> so anytime today
<needhelp1> i keep refreshing this page   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<charlie-tca> It will be announced and the topic will change when it releases
<needhelp1> do they usually wait till 23.59?
<charlie-tca> We usually get the topic changed to re\
<charlie-tca> show what milestone we are at. Note it says Alpha3 now.
<charlie-tca> needhelp1: no, but there is no actual time scheduled to release it
<needhelp1> thats fair, i mean if they did say a specific time, i would then ask for the exact second
<doodoo> hehe
<doodoo> we all r greedy
<beniwtv> needhelp1: Probably you would be hitting Ctrl+R so many times the server would crash :P
<doodoo> wat happens wen we press ctrl+r?
<needhelp1> refreshed the page
<needhelp1> firefox
<doodoo> it works :D
<charlie-tca> You should just subscribe to the Ubuntu announcements mailing list, it will come out in an email there
<needhelp1> got a link?
<ChrisBuchholz> I have a problem where ubuntu turns on the mini-jack-in slot on my computer, so the red optic-light is on even though nothing is plugged in. Which package would i report that against :D
<ChrisBuchholz> woaw, that should have been "?", not ":D"*
<charlie-tca> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<charlie-tca> needhelp1: ^ ^
<doodoo> yay its out...beta is out http://goo.gl/q2Pk
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> What makes you think the announcement would be youtube?
<doodoo> narwhals ;D
<charlie-tca> You will see it announced here officially
<rww> As far as #ubuntu+1 is concerned, it's released when ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com says it is :)
<needhelp1> charlie-tca, rww  on the mailing lists, it has an option to receive daily digests, what is this
<charlie-tca> That means you get a pack of all messages once a day, instead of each message as it comes out
<needhelp1> if im subscribing to ubuntu-announce, i should only get like one or two messages right
<charlie-tca> right
<needhelp1> alph, beta, and offical release
<charlie-tca> and if you take a digest, you won't get them as they come out, you get them once a day only6
<rww> I wouldn't recommend using it, personally, unless it's a high-traffic list that you /never/ reply to.
<rww> replying if you only get digests is a mess.
<rww> or rather, replying properly :)
<needhelp1> what is mime
<needhelp1> im using gmail
<rww> needhelp1: either way works on that option, you can just leave it set to the default
<needhelp1> how can i tell what version of applications are used on alpha3/beta 1 .. i perticually want to see what version of banshee is used. 1.9.6 im assuming
<mongy> what version gnome2 is natty btw
<vish> needhelp1: Help » About
<rww> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<vish> rww: he was app versions not Ubuntu
<needhelp1> well, im not on alpha or beta
<vish> wants*
<rww> vish: There are two sentences in that factoid :)
<needhelp1> is there a page that lists the current package versions
<arand> needhelp1: apt-cache policy banchee    as per above
<vish> ah!
<zefyr> is the beta out yet?
 * vish <- short attention span
<rww> needhelp1: apt-cache policy packagename for one, dpkg -l for all
<arand> s/banchee/banshee/
<mongy> gnome itself...not apps.
<needhelp1> arand, im not on the alpha or beta version
<needhelp1> so doing so would show me what version i have, right
<rww> zefyr: no
<zefyr> thx rww
<vish> needhelp1: if you are not using natty then #ubuntu is the place for such questions
<rww> zefyr: the channel /topic will be updated when it is :)
<zefyr> ok
<arand> !packages | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<needhelp1> mass confusion, im on 10.04, i want to know what version of packages are used on 11.04 alpha 3 or beta
<mongy> will gnome3 make it into natty by release?
<arand> needhelp1: ^ Online link there can browse versions in natty, or launchpad.
<rww> mongy: assuming the last email I read about it is still true, no.
<needhelp1> arand, thanks
<needhelp1> yeah, from what i understand, no gnome 3
<beniwtv> I do not really care about gnome-shell, but I had hoped we would get at least new versions of the popular programs? :(
<arand> Many parts of it is in, yes
<arand> Since gnome3 isn't all one huge blob...
<vish> beniwtv: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-January/002740.html
<beniwtv> vish: Hadn't seen that, thanks
<needhelp1> is it that unity and gnome shell is causing issues between the desktop enviroment ?
<vish> needhelp1: no
<ChrisBuchholz> I have a problem where ubuntu turns on the mini-jack-in slot on my computer, so the red optic-light is on even though nothing is plugged in. Which package would i report that against ? Must be alsa right? But which package?
<beniwtv> ChrisBuchholz: I would first check if it is PulseAudio that enables it, else it would be ALSA (probably you could even disable it with alsamixer).
<incorrect> how often do kernel updates come out?
<BluesKaj-den> incorrect, good question ... I have no idea, usually with alpha or beta releases afaik
<BluesKaj-den> I have no idea about the schedule that is since there are some between as well
<incorrect> i have a bug with the wifi ath9 driver, its been identified and fixed a few weeks ago, so i wondered when i would see it
<incorrect> will ubuntu 11.04 make april? there seem to be a fair number of issues still?
<meganerdca> incorrect: there will always be issues
<incorrect> this is true
<Dr_Willis> they always seem to manage to pull it off at the end.
<incorrect> i must admit unity2d is pretty sweet on my netbook
<meganerdca> the only spare hardware I have right now is sandy bridge based, so I am currently screwed.
<incorrect> ah so tomorrow is the first beta release, am i likely to see a ton of updates?
<mongy> how do you run unity2d?
<skyjumper> anyone else having synaptics touchpad issues?
<trism> mongy: sudo apt-get install unity-2d and then select it from the Sessions menu when you log in
<stianhj> IS there an ETA for beta 1?
<robin0800> stianhj, when its ready
<beerios> Does anyone know of a way to get the nvidia-96 drivers working in Natty (amd64)?
<beerios> I mean, it's theoretically possible if I downgrade the X server, right?
<skyjumper> beerios: i imagine you'd be stuck with broken dependencies in that case
<beerios> hmmm
<remtodd> anyone use new 11.04
<beerios> Well I think I'm going to have to reinstall Maverick and stick with it until I get word of confirmed working nvidia-96 drivers.
<beerios> before I leave, I'll track down the most useful thing I've read about the problem so far, just in case any of you are interested in working on it :)
<ChrisBuchholz> beniwtv: how would i check if its pulseaudio? also, i can easily disable it with alsamixer, but it always comes back at some point (even though i save the setting with alsactl)
<meganerdca> beerios: I am installing 10.10 right for that very reason.  I have a sandy bridge machine so the onboard intel also does not work.  10.10 with an nVidia for the short term seems like the least painful option
<beniwtv> ChrisBuchholz: Try the volume control in Gnome, or temporarily remove pulseausio
<beerios> meganerdca, it's a usual problem with new distros :) 10.10 didn't have working nvidia-96 drivers at first after changes to the X server
<gyger> I have the newest version of firefox installed(4.0.whatever), but when i run it, it is still the old  version (3.6.something-or-other), does anyone have any ideas?
<meganerdca> beerios: not really that common of a problem, at least in my experience.
<meganerdca> gyger: type "which firefox" at a command prompt
<beerios> Ok, finally found that page again...
<beerios> This should be helpful to someone with more understanding than I have
<beerios> http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-612956-nvidia-glx-requires-xorg-video-abi-8-0-but-new-xserver-xorg-core-provides-xorg-video-abi-8-help-202235392.html
<gyger> meganerdca: /usr/bin/firefox
<meganerdca> gyger: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<meganerdca> gyger: how exactly did you install ff4?
<zefyr> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ looks like its out to me
<beniwtv> 404...
<gyger> meganerdca: i updated using the software updater that said the package "firefox" was being updated to version 4 point something as mozilla made it  available
<gyger> meganerdca: /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<doodoo> can i upgrade to natty from maverick by running update manager -d
<beerios> you can definitely try
 * needhelp1 waits for beta 1
 * needhelp1 is ready to bug hunt 
<beerios> beta 1 is out
 * gyger upgraded a LOOONG time ago... enjoying the new stuff
<needhelp1> i didnt get an email from ubuntu-release
<beerios> Beta 1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<doodoo> can i upgrade to natty from maverick by running update manager -d
<yofel> sure
<yofel> beerios: the isos are up, but the announcement isn't out yet
<gyger> meganerdca: any ideas?
<beerios> just a matter of time before the announcements go out
<beerios> someone probably stopped to have a nice cold beer before hitting "send" ;)
<yofel> gyger: how did you install the firefox in /opt ?
<gyger> yofel: i didn't install it manually
<yofel> gyger: well, you got it somehow, so... ?
<gyger> yofel: doesn't it come installed by default in ubuntu?
<yofel> firefox yes, but not in /opt
<yofel> so if you say that you have '/usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox' then you did something there
<yofel> gyger: what does 'dpkg -S /opt/firefox/firefox' say?
<gyger> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /opt/firefox/firefox.
<yofel> then you installed that manually it seems, try to purge firefox and reinstall it
<gyger> yofel: sudo apt-get remove firefox ????
<gyger> or am i missing something?
<yofel> sudo apt-get purge firefox
<gyger> thank  you
<gyger> ok... THAT'S creepy...
<gyger> ran it... firefox still runs
<beerios> run it again
<beerios> lol
<gyger> beerios: package firefox is not installed, so not removed.
 * gyger slowly backs away from the possessed laptop
<yofel> it probably now uses the one in /opt, no idea how though
<gyger> is there a way to tell?
 * yofel doesn't know how to properly remove that either
<yofel> hm, you could try 'ps auxw | grep firefox' - that should tell the path
<gyger> gyger    17916  0.0  0.0   4156   856 pts/3    S+   13:21   0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<yofel> hm... then it's not running
<gyger> i can go to a command prompt and type "firefox" and a nice, shiny new firefox window opens
<yofel> what does 'which firefox' say?
<gyger> /usr/bin/firefox
<yofel> and that still points to opt?
<gyger> yup
<beerios> derp
<yofel> ...
<gyger> rmdir?
<yofel> well, you can try to remove it, but I'm not sure why the link was still there
<yofel> I have absolutely no experience will manually installed firefox
<gyger> me either
<Digits> Is it possible to disable Unity? I'm not too pleased with the new UI design.
<yofel> sure, select ubuntu classic on login
<coz_>  hey all
<Digits> Wow, how did I miss that one? Thanks!
<yofel> hi coz_
<coz_> yofel,  hey guy :)
<gyger> yofel: i uninstalled the old one
<gyger> or rather deleted the directory
<gyger> tried to reinstall from synaptic...
<gyger> E: firefox: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<gyger> E: firefox-globalmenu: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<gyger> E: firefox-launchpad-plugin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<LULLING_HARD> When 10.10 users upgrade to 11.04 what happens to Gnome?  Does it get replaced by Unity automatically or is Unity installed alongside Gnome?  I am talking about those of us who do upgrades and not fresh installs.
<yofel> gyger: what's the error before the 'exit status 2' ?
<gyger> ***Your system has been left in a broken state by a third party package***
<gyger> This is usually caused by installing packages from Ubuntuzilla. Fixing this now
<gyger> dpkg-divert: error: mismatch on package
<gyger>   when removing `diversion of /usr/bin/firefox by firefox'
<gyger>   found `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'
<gyger> dpkg: error processing firefox (--configure):
<gyger>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<xapel> is it out yet?
<arand> xapel: no
<gyger> yofel: i just realized what it is... i had used ubuntuzilla at one point
<gyger> but i had since removed it
<LULLING_HARD> anyone, anyone?
<Tallken_> nop
<kangarooo> hello i have made usb live usb from 29.03.2011 11.04 and live makes all black. when i turn off lights in night in dark i can see in monitor something that its loaded and live is working but it made all screen black..
<trism> LULLING_HARD: you can select the classic gnome desktop on the login screen, I'm not sure what an upgrade will select by default
<kangarooo> so i cant see anything. its on emachines laptop. on dell laptop its working
<kangarooo> emachine is widescreen
<LULLING_HARD> trism: OK, so Gnome will be there, it's just a matter of selecting it at login?  I want to try Unity, so I would prefer both be selectable.
<trism> LULLING_HARD: yes they will both be there
<LULLING_HARD> thanks
<LULLING_HARD> trism: Also, is Wayland going to be in 11.04?
<trism> LULLING_HARD: no
<LULLING_HARD> is it planned for 11.10 or is it just sort of a "whenever it gets ready" type of thing?
<needhelp1> whats the command to show the full path in nautilis
<needhelp1> ALT something or CTRL
<trism> LULLING_HARD: well, actually I see it in universe, for people to play with I imagine...from what I've heard, it is still along way off though (so I imagine unlikely for 11.10)
<trism> needhelp1: ctrl+L
<LULLING_HARD> ok thanks.  that's all my questions.  As you were.
<thiebaude> is the 11.04 beta out yet?
<guntbert> thiebaude: the /topic will tell you: not yet
<thiebaude> guntbert, thanks :)
<guntbert> :)
<ambrosia2> i just finished downloading it
<IdleOne> Can someone help me get flash working?
<IdleOne> flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<thiebaude> prob time for me to upgrade from 10.10
<IdleOne> or is flash broken for everyone?
<trism> IdleOne: it works here (32 bit though)
<IdleOne> yeah 64bit here, forgot to mention that
<thiebaude> ok cya guys  later going to do an upgrade, i never had beta problems since 6.06
<yofel> IdleOne: there were 64bit nspluginwrapper issues yesterday, but that was failing to install
<IdleOne> yofel: so there is no fix at this time is what you are telling me :/
<yofel> well, I'm not sure, I'm on my EeePC currently (32bit)
<yofel> as long as you have ia32-libs ...ubuntu11 you shouldn't have yesterdays bug
<yofel> how does it fail anyway?
<IdleOne> let me check version on ia32libs
<IdleOne> just tells me I am missing a plugin when trying to watch video on youtube
<IdleOne> 35 packages to upgrade...maybe just maybe it will fix itself
<IdleOne> ia32-libs:
<IdleOne>   Installed: 20090808ubuntu11
<IdleOne> well the update didn't help me
<trism> IdleOne: is it listed in about:plugins?
<AnAnt> Hello, is the beta1 released yet ?
<gyger> yofel: any ideas on my problem?
<yofel> gyger: without the actual error message instead of 'exit status 2' - no
<gyger> i pasted it...
<gyger> i thought
<yofel> gyger: there should be a message before the errors you pasted
<guntbert> AnAnt:  the /topic will tell you: not yet  :)
<gyger> heres the entire thing...
<gyger> Setting up firefox (4.0~rc2+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) ...
<gyger> ***Your system has been left in a broken state by a third party package***
<gyger> This is usually caused by installing packages from Ubuntuzilla. Fixing this now
<gyger> dpkg-divert: error: mismatch on package
<gyger>   when removing `diversion of /usr/bin/firefox by firefox'
<gyger>   found `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'
<gyger> dpkg: error processing firefox (--configure):
<gyger>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<gyger> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of firefox-globalmenu:
<gyger>  firefox-globalmenu depends on firefox (= 4.0~rc2+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1); however:
<gyger>   Package firefox is not configured yet.
<gyger> dpkg: error processing firefox-globalmenu (--configure):
<gyger>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<gyger> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<guntbert> !paste | gyger
<gyger>                           Errors were encountered while processing:
<AnAnt> I see some DVD images on cdimage.ubuntu.com, but no CD images
<ubottu> gyger: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> !pastebin | gyger (next time please...)
<gyger>  firefox
<ubottu> gyger (next time please...): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gyger>  firefox-globalmenu
<gyger> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<IdleOne> trism: npwrapper.libflashplayer is in about:plugins
<Pici> gyger: Please use a pastebin. Don't paste into this channel.
<yofel> urgh, why the hell does a manual package use dpkg-divert...
<yofel> *manual install
<gyger> i don't know
<charlie-tca> n
<yofel> hey charlie-tca
<yofel> gyger: can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg-divert --list firefox' ?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<charlie-tca> hello, yofel
<gyger> yofel: theres nothing
<yofel> gyger: hm... and dpkg-divert --list /usr/bin/firefox ?
<gyger> local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu
<tasslehoff> is upgrading via apt from 10.10 to 11.04 likely to work atm?
<skyjumper> tasslehoff: worked for me the other day
<tasslehoff> skyjumper: cool. guess I'll take the chance :)
<skyjumper> keep in mind i wasn't using proprietary drivers tho
<needhelp1> OMG ubuntu is reporting that beta 1 is out
<needhelp1> still no official updates from ubuntu
<charlie-tca> They always try to beat the official announcements
<charlie-tca> Sometimes as much as two days early, but that doesn't make them right, either.
<yofel> gyger: hm, you can try 'dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox'
<yofel> if that doesn't work read the manpage and see if you can figure something out..
<nperry> Anyone use 1&1?
<nperry> "INSTANT DOMAIN ACTIVATION" adverts.
<nperry> When you purchase, "you'll get an email within 24 hours to confirm activation"
 * gyger does the happy dance
<nperry> 4 hours down the road :/
<gyger> yofel: THANK YOU!
<yofel> oh cool ^^
<charlie-tca> nperry: mine activate within 24 hours using Hostgator. sometimes much quicker than that, too
<nperry> Humm random tweet from ubuntdevs "er"
<nperry> 1&1 seemed to be the cheapest for .co.uk
<nperry> Becuase they did the first year 40p cheaper
<guntbert> !ot | nperry
<ubottu> nperry: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nperry> Oh my bad, wrong window :)
<nperry> Only just noticed.
<guntbert> nperry: I *could* have asked :-)
<magn3ts> Anyone having any success installing the Natty beta in a VM?
<charlie-tca> VirtualBox, yes
 * penguin42 had the alpha install in kvm with a couple of hickups
<jfi> magn3ts, natty works fine in virtualbox (with a maverick host)
<sagredo> hi
<sagredo> I tried to test natty and I can no longer boot
<sagredo> into x
<sagredo> bunch of verticle lines... I try to > startx < and it says fatal error: no screens
<sagredo> any suggestions?
<penguin42> sagredo: What hardware ?
<sagredo> 2.4c, nvidia geforce 5200fx
<sagredo> 128MB graphical memory
<BUGabundo> and its out.... one hour close to mid night :P
<penguin42> hmm I don't know Nvidia stuff myself
<sagredo> is there a new command to start the graphical login
<BUGabundo> startx?
<sagredo> _new_
<BUGabundo> service gdm start
<BUGabundo> gdm start
<sagredo> cool
<BUGabundo> something like that
<sagredo> command not found
<penguin42> sounds more like driver trouble though
<sagredo> service not recognized
<BUGabundo> assuming you have GDM :P
<sagredo> hrmmm
<sagredo> sux for me
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Natty Beta Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<penguin42> BUGabundo: The life clock for this instantiation of this channel is starting to flash red again
<BUGabundo> ?
<sagredo> what is the header package for 2-6.35.25-generic kernel?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Reference to 1) The fact that +1 will disappear again in a few weeks and 2) The film Logan's Run
<sagredo> I am gettign a fail when trying to update that
<sagredo> what isl ogan's run about
<genii-around> There's not really a short answer to that one
<BUGabundo> penguin42: believe it or not, its that part of the year that costs me the most... even if I'm not present as much as I used to , I love you guys, and we are all a big and special family !
<BUGabundo> life changes, jobs change, interests changes.
<BUGabundo> bur real friends are always there
<charlie-tca> It's here! Natty Narwhal Beta1
<penguin42> sagredo: OT, see IMDB; classic 60/70's post-apocolyptic sci-fi film - watch it (not the remake)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Natty Beta Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta | Caution: Wubi is broken on the beta images, see http://pad.lv/746257
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I got the email 30 min ago LOL
<sagredo> yo
<sagredo> how can I update to the beta
<Pici> sagredo: What are you running now?
<sagredo> no idea
<Pici> sagredo: You don't know what release of Ubuntu you are using?
<sagredo> well
<sagredo> I tried to update to alpha3
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: are you no longer interested in Ubuntu? Are you all for android these days? :)
<sagredo> but right after GRUB I get a bunch of verticle lines
<sagredo> and have to hard restart :/
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I been busy!
<BUGabundo> sagredo: lsb_release -a
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I have, as always had, many interessted
<BUGabundo> for a time my main hobby was Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> till recently Android was it
<BUGabundo> no more either
<kklimonda> oh
<BUGabundo> plus I'm tired
<sagredo> looks like
<sagredo> I made the last minutes of alpha :D
<BUGabundo> I've just been on a roll of bad stuff with some good bits in it
<sagredo> natty 10.04 dev
<charlie-tca> sagredo: natty 11.04
<sagredo> lol
<sagredo> ya
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: http://p.bugabundo.net/why-why-wont-you-leave-me-alone-murphy-what-h
<charlie-tca> I saw that. Is that the new car?
<sagredo> okay dudes
<sagredo> I was going to try to install some xorg experimental drivers but it says dpkg is locked
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: its 3yo... still, my car
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: ah, aren't we all tired? All I can think of recently is how to make some money, and how much I suck :)
<charlie-tca> that was a car in really good shape for 3 years!
 * penguin42 went for a nice walk by the sea today; takes the mind off sucky stuff
<BUGabundo> thanks. I try my best
<kklimonda> yeah, it does look really nice on those photos, especially on the second one. On the other hand it's dark, and the photo was probably taken with the phone :)
<charlie-tca> kklimonda: when you come up with the money maker, I would like to know, too.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: meh... even tuffer for me... no client to work for.. .going on a few interviews but nothing secured!
<kklimonda> penguin42: yeah, at least the weather is getting better
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: bah, at least you have balls to go for interviews. I'm currently at the "holy shit, I'm so screwed, I should probably end it right now" part of getting out of the pretty severe case of depression.. :)
<penguin42> ah good way to silence a channel
<irvie> just FYI banshee doesn't display my ipod in the menu. works in rhythmbox and shows up in nautilus
<kklimonda> yeah :)
<irvie> i believe it's a 4th gen 30gb
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I'll be celebrating that by watching 127 hours movie
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I still can't decide whether the movie is positive or not. I'm not up to for watching some sad stories lately :)
<BUGabundo> most of the month home... I've watched *everything* else I had
<elias> what could cause my notification area icons to go missing after an upgrade?
<kklimonda> elias: switching to unity
<elias> forgot to mention, i'm in gnome (i think)
<elias> i.e. it looks like it always did, so i'm fairly certain :)
<elias> just there's four black icons with a red circle where the notification icons were
<kklimonda> try adding the notification area.. oh, so you have some icons? black icons with a red circle.. try changing the theme
<elias> any specific theme?
<kklimonda> some non-ubuntu one with different icon set
<kklimonda> black icon with a red circle sounds like an icon that shows when you are missing the real icon
<Wicked> hello all. Will virtualbox guest additions work in the 11.04 beta1?
<penguin42> elias: it also sometimes happens if the name of the icon changed - e.g. I think I had it in a change of firefox versions once or more
<Wicked> i had issues with them in the alpha
<elias> hm, changing themes made keyboard and mouse input freeze, had to ssh back into irc
<elias> that is the mouse cursor moves, just no clicks are registered
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-01
<penguin42> it's not unusual for crashes to happen like that - but it depends what happened
<penguin42> sometimes it's recoverable (if something just has focus)
<irvie> any idea why unity didn't load after a reboot to install ATI drivers?
<irvie> i just have a regular menu now
<penguin42> probably drivers aren't working and it's not getting 3d
<penguin42> irvie: What does you /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<irvie> how far down?
<irvie> the latest stuff is about suspending AIGLX
<irvie> then resuming
<penguin42> can you put it into a pastebin?
<irvie> fglrx(0): Hot-plug event occurs on device 2:0:0
<irvie> the whole thing? sure
<elias> indeed, i managed to get input back by killing compiz, nautilus and gnome-panel :)
<elias> so about the icons, some themes change the red circles to a blank page
<elias> pulseaudio, network manager and keyboard layout icons are the missing one (the 4th disappeared in the gnome-panel restart, don't know what it was)
<penguin42> elias: That's odd
<irvie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588038/
<irvie> there's the log
<irvie> be back in a sec
<irvie> any idea why unity didn't load after a reboot to install ATI drivers? Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588038/
<penguin42> irvie: Well it is using the Radeon driver, and there are no major errors - it's got a few things I've never seen before though
<irvie> hmm yeah the driver loaded fine..
<irvie> i suppose it was using a generic display driver prior
<irvie> ooh new things!
<penguin42> irvie: I don't get why it's talking about a hotplug event; one thing I did notice was (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found
<penguin42> but I don't think that's a biggy
<penguin42> irvie: Try some generic 3d tests like glxgears etc and see the output of glxinfo and just check that's OK, looks like the driver is happyish
<irvie> penguin42, i may have plugged a NIC in there
<penguin42> irvie: Yeh but this is the X log file
<irvie> oh right
<irvie> okay one sec, running those diagnostics
<irvie> well there are gears spinning
<irvie> 5500fps
<penguin42> well that's accelerated
<penguin42> ok, so when you logged in what was the session setting showing?
<irvie> Ubuntu
<irvie> i logged out and logged back in just to be sure
<irvie> is there a way to force it to load to see if it will?
<penguin42> not sure
<penguin42> are you getting desktop effects on the windows?
<elias> if a bug is invalid because it was already reported, how do i find the previous report? (specifically, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/746657 )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 746657 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "missing icons in notification area after natty upgrade" [Low,Invalid]
<penguin42> elias: A previos report shouldn't mark as invalid, it should be marked as a dupe
<penguin42> hmm, odd that Sebastian did that
<elias> ah, well, the above is just what i found in google, it's the exact problem i have
<irvie> penguin42, i don't believe desktop effects are working
<irvie> where can i double check that again?
<irvie> i installed compiz config and stuff is enabled
<penguin42> irvie: you can try enabling something outlandish like wobbly windows
<irvie> yep, they don't appear to be working
<penguin42> can you pastebin the output of xlsclients
<irvie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588049/
<penguin42> ahha!
<penguin42> you're running the old metacity window manager
<irvie> i thought i recognized it :p
<penguin42> so, erm I'd check the session options during login again and see what else is there, but you could start by trying     compiz --replace    which should flip desktop effects on, not sure if there is an equivalent for unity
<irvie> the only other options were something lke ubuntu classic mode
<irvie> and safe mode
<irvie> i'll give it another reboot though
<irvie> brb
<penguin42> ok, see what compiz --replace does
<irvie> okay
<irvie> no joy
<irvie> brb!
<jakubo> hi, is there finally a way to open and use ms access datadases, or even create ones?
<gordonjcp> jakubo: mdbtools
<irvie> well i reverted back to whatever driver it's using by default
<irvie> unity loads.. so i suppose i'll wait until ATI updates their stupid driveer
<gordonjcp> jakubo: I should point out I've never actually used access, just turned its databases into something useful with mdbtools, a proper database, and a webby front end
<graingert> heya
<graingert> fusion-icon refuses to run - and I am not sure what to whitlist in com.canonical.unity ...
<graingert> Traceback (most recent call last):
<graingert>   File "/usr/bin/fusion-icon", line 57, in <module>
<graingert>     from FusionIcon.interface import choose_interface
<graingert>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/FusionIcon/interface.py", line 21, in <module>
<graingert>     from util import env
<graingert>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/FusionIcon/util.py", line 419, in <module>
<graingert>     decorators = CompizDecorators(_installed)
<graingert>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/FusionIcon/util.py", line 226, in __init__
<graingert>     self.command = context.Plugins['decoration'].Display['command']
<graingert> KeyError: 'decoration'
<graingert> sorry about the medium to large paste
<gordonjcp> graingert: use a pastebin!
<graingert> I figured it was not too large
<graingert> is gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'Dropbox', 'FusionIcon']"
<graingert> or should it be gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'Dropbox', 'fusion-icon']"
<graingert> either way python throws a KeyError
<penguin42> irvie: What happened when you did compiz --replace &
<jakubo> ive just seen the Ubuntu bug#1 andi think its mostly about office, that doesnt suit people or its some smaller tools that are not usable on linux, at least i can tell that from my surroundings
<jakubo> and honestly, for professional use Open/Libre office sucks... and then theres the gamers corner...
<jakubo> anyways, good night
<irvie> penguin42, it failed to load
<penguin42> irvie: Any errors?
<irvie> penguin42, yeah but i don't even remember which haha.. would that be logged somewhere?
<irvie> i already removed the driver
<penguin42> irvie: Doubt it's logs - the errors might be really useful
<penguin42> irvie: If it's having problems with compiz --replace that is quite unusual
<irvie> penguin42, i'll try again in a few, just in the middle of something
<penguin42> np, I'll probably disappear relatively shortly
<irvie> thx for your help thusfar :]
<penguin42> np
<graingert> jakubo: google docs is fine
<ddbt_nl> why isn't the complete version of vim included by default in ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> ddbt_nl: almost no common user would ever use it
<ddbt_nl> but why put it there anyway?
<penguin42> ddbt_nl: I suspect size on the ISO
<penguin42> ddbt_nl: And you can always just apt-get it
<ddbt_nl> penguin42: i know, but i was just wondering..
<ddbt_nl> penguin42: maybe i'm too much of a perfectionist
<penguin42> ddbt_nl: Size is most likely, can't put everything on by default
<penguin42> ddbt_nl: Anyway, what do you need beyond hjkl ?
<ddbt_nl> penguin42: ok, but to me the default version sucks a bit
<ddbt_nl> penguin42: i needed syntax highlighting.. thats why.. i got it up and running (via apt-get), but i just wondered why that was
<penguin42> ddbt_nl: vi(m) is on by default at all for admins to fix systems etc and tweak configs, so advanced features aren't really necessary
<kklimonda> ddbt_nl: vim-tiny takes 700kB of space, full vim over 20MB
<penguin42> 20MB?!
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: now i see why
<kklimonda> it's not really a matter of being a perfectionist or not, there is no need for a full vim on the default installation, but some vi alternative is needed as it's pretty much what most of us know how to use
 * penguin42 is used to old school vi anyway, I can cope with a vt100 and a 9k6 line
<kklimonda> I'm lost when I have to use pico/nano
<noob> hello guys !!! congrats  on Natty Beta1 release !!
<BUGabundo> I like nano
<kklimonda> I like emacs!
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: what is the diff between nano and pico? (launches the same program in the terminal)
<noob> I like nano !!! ;)
<kklimonda> ddbt_nl: nano is a drop-in replacement for pico, which has a non-free license
<ddbt_nl> (i like nano too.. but i'm trying to see the benefits of vi by learning it a bit)
<penguin42> anyway, time for bed
<noob> any way to install natty in btrfs /compresses lzo ??? will that option be available??????????
<kklimonda> jeez, the fact that I remember pico and pine makes me feel old, and I'm not even 27..
<ddbt_nl> got another question.. i know how to setup ruby using rvm and stuff.. that is not the problem.. but i'm just wondering why the ruby packege for apt-get doesn't get updated to ruby 1.9.2
<ddbt_nl> (i don't know anything about such processes and stuff, so forgive me when it's a noob question)
<kklimonda> ddbt_nl: by default ruby installs 1.8 version.
<graingert> I like the test drive feature
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: i know.. but why doesn't it get updated?
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: 1.8 is kinda old
<graingert> rather easy to load up a terminal and fork bomb it though
<kklimonda> ddbt_nl: most likely not all ruby packages has yet been updated to work with 1.9
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: what packages?
<kklimonda> ddbt_nl: I don't know, you can ask the debian-ruby team which does most (if not all ruby packaging)
<kklimonda> also, packaging ruby and its modules really sucks.
<kklimonda> there is probably no other community that bad at maintaining good relationship with distributions, and maintaining sane API for modules.. debian-ruby team is pretty much understaffed because of that.
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: well, i tested arch linux lately and i was just wondering why they could do it and ubuntu couldn't
<kklimonda> ddbt_nl: arch is a much smaller distribution - it's easier for them to take risky decisions. Debian and Ubuntu has much more users to care about.
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: but what is there to be afraid of?
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: compatibility issues? or whatever?
<kklimonda> ddbt_nl: pretty much yeah.
<kklimonda> ddbt_nl: ruby community is known for not really caring about API stability in the long run.
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: ok, thanks for answering
<ddbt_nl> kklimonda: i got it working anyway.. just wondered why
<kklimonda> stuff like rvm and [the app to install modules] doesn't really belong in distributions.
<kklimonda> in my humble opinion
<noob> will installing natty on btrfs /lzo compression be available on ubiquity installer ????
<kklimonda> but I don't even like python's virtualevn much.
<graingert> ddbt_nl, I believe they pico is aliased to nano
<kklimonda> noob: if it's not available now, it won't
<graingert> it's just legacy apps often use pico as an external editor
<graingert> and it's a one line fix to push an alias to everyone on ubuntu rather than expect all apps to switch around
<graingert> although with the direction canonical is going I wouild suggest they remove pico
<irvie> replace with nano :D
<kklimonda> graingert: and leave only vi? ;)
<graingert> irvie, well pico is just an alias
<graingert> kklimonda, no leave nano
<irvie> oh :[
<irvie> then why is it there? haha..
<irvie> familiarity?
<graingert> "<graingert> it's just legacy apps often use pico as an external editor"
<irvie> ah
<kklimonda> hmm.. interesting, there is still no vim outside of /usr
<graingert> but the way ubuntu is going is that if developers don't want to keep with the times
<graingert> then their program breaks
<kklimonda> graingert: it doesn't cost us anything to keep pico around anyway (it's not a different package)
<graingert> think global menu, and the lack of the systray
<graingert> kklimonda, it doesn't cost anything to keep the systray
<irvie> i feel ya. changes that break reverse compatibility?
<kklimonda> graingert: well, it does actually
<graingert> kklimonda, yes well they have a whitelist
<kklimonda> graingert: pico is just a symlink to nano, systray is a broken design
<graingert> maybe have a whitelist of apps that can access any legacy functionality
<graingert> ie pico or systray etc
<graingert> aw :( th1 wtf
<graingert> I think reverse compatability should go through the cycle of silent deprication, warning deprication and then finally broken functionality
<graingert> ie pico should be aliased to "echo "pico has been deprecated please use nano, executing nano this time" && nano"
<kklimonda> graingert: well, it was deprecated a year ago or so
<kklimonda> (systray)
<graingert> what I am asking is why isn't this policy consistent for all legacy functionality
<kklimonda> because there are two worlds - terminal one, and another being the shiny gui
<kklimonda> all apps that are still requiring pico, and not nano are not going to get fixed
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, systray isn't technically deprecated
<kklimonda> (it's probably only pine at this point) and it doesn't cost us anything - we sync it from debian anyway.
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: it is in Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Yeah, but it's not deprecated anywhere else, which means it's still being used.
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: really, after new systray specification fiasco I find it hard to care about anywhere else
<kklimonda> (anywhere else being GNOME, and some small projects)
<Daekdroom> new systray specification? Never heard of it :P
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: sure, KDE has proposed the specification for what now is used in KDE, and Ubuntu some time ago.
<kklimonda> to fd.o, it has never been picked up by gnome afair
<kklimonda> then they just decided to side step the issue completely.
<kklimonda> and now we are in the mess..
<BUGabundo> wow I missed this http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/04/01/i-am-jef-spaleta/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: heh, pretty funny.. not
<BUGabundo> it IS funny
<graingert> kklimonda, well the systray seemed to just be put in to be the same as windows.?
<kklimonda> graingert: hmm?
<graingert> kklimonda, also it would be better if indicator applets had to be categorised
<graingert> ie download, file sync, chat and audio
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I find the entire discussion from last month or so disgusting.. we've all lost
<graingert> so transmission etc goes under network
<kklimonda> graingert: transmission doesn't reallt need an indicator
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: have you read the post?
<graingert> ubuntu one sparkleshare and dropbox under another
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I did
<BUGabundo> kk
<graingert> case in point: sound menu and the messaging menu
<graingert> these are brill - otherwise it turns into a fuster cluck of apps
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: Bacon does have a point about Spaleta being on some kind of anti-Canonical crusade though.
<BUGabundo> who isn't ?
<graingert> Spaleta?
<BUGabundo> want a list of many former promoters now against canonical?
<graingert> what's Spaleta?
<BUGabundo> "who's"
<graingert> ^^
<Daekdroom> What's?
<graingert> s/what\'s/who\'s/
<Daekdroom> Whom's Spaleta? :P
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, for example Jeff Waugh makes some good points in his criticism. Spaleta is just.. being mean. I can't really find a better word for that, and not break CoC ;)
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: Fedora developer
<graingert> s/what\'s/who\'s/Whom\'s/
<graingert> ah well
<graingert> if he has a problem with ubuntu then he should go and make his own distribution
<graingert> oh wait...
<Daekdroom> Haha.
<graingert> link me to this critisicm?
<kklimonda> graingert: you can start with http://twitter.com/jspaleta
<graingert> oh god is that going to open in firefox...
<kklimonda> his two last tweets were actually kinda sad
<graingert> oh no chromium was just being dogslow
<pheuter> just installed 11.04 beta on vmware, toolbar is not visible, where did it go? and why isn't it unity? is it not compatible with vmware?
<graingert> "Give it a year to grow and Amazon Cloud Drive is probably going to kill the UbuntuOne service." Sorry Dropbox will not die
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: the list wouldn't be *that* long actually.
<graingert> I am not sure what will "win" out of Dropbox SparkelShare UbuntuOne and Amazon cloud drive
<BUGabundo> pheuter: /topic
<BUGabundo> its broken
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: sure, the last year or so quite a lot of people has realized that Ubuntu and Canonical are not exatly examples of the pure-foss communities, but then I can't understand why would they think differently.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: not it isn't... but it will grow
<pheuter> wait, whats broken? wubi? im not using wubi
<graingert> kklimonda, if you don't like it then you can fork off
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, yeah - it can become a problem and it is something Canonical, and the rest of us has to discuss..
<graingert> re: ubuntu being not fossy :p
<graingert> think of all the distros we would not have had without it: mint etc
<kklimonda> graingert: it makes no sense to further divide linux landscape
<graingert> kklimonda, why?
<kklimonda> graingert: because it's not what Linux needs. We have enough distributions. Everyone will find something for themselves.
<graingert> kklimonda, even the source management that linux kernal uses is based off of forking
<kklimonda> no!
<kklimonda> it's based on branching
<kklimonda> it's not a fork
<graingert> oops
<graingert> what is the difference?
<kklimonda> fork is something much heavier than branching.
<kklimonda> fork means that the projects developers have failed to find a solution to their problems
<graingert> "A kind of internal fork that is standard practice for the development of many software projects is a stable or release branch, modified only for bug fixes, while a development branch develops new features. Such internal forks are usually referred to as "branches"."
<graingert> so a branch extends fork
<graingert> (branch instanceof fork) evaluates to true
<|Seth|> hey y'all, is the beta out yet? I hoid tha beta was out today
<kklimonda> graingert: not really - Fork has always meant that some developers copy code from the project and start independent development.
<kklimonda> graingert: then came github and started misusing Fork
<graingert> |Seth|, yes
<rww> |Seth|: yes, see the /topic
<kklimonda> and now people can't see the difference between branch and fork
<|Seth|> rww, I am dumb
<graingert> |Seth|, woo time to use it on production machines...
<rww> not being able to speak doesn't stop you from reading topics :3
<graingert> rww, I saw what you did thar
<Deithrian> Just want to congratulate you for this Epic beta 1 release :)
<Deithrian> Everything works, satellite tv, surround sound, HD video
<Deithrian> simply amazing :)
<thiebaude> my only problem here its using alot of ram
<Deithrian> It's using 1Gb on my 64 bit install and compiz crashes almost every time i use alt+tab but i hope they will fix this
<thiebaude> i sure hope so too
<kklimonda|erc> bah, emacs is scary indeed..
<kklimonda|erc> can someone ping me?
<rww> kklimonda|erc: no
<kklimonda|erc> thanks
<thiebaude> but i'm going to stick with 11.04 and giv eit a chance :)
<thiebaude> give it
<Deithrian> The magical thing is that one of the jacks i have at the back of the case for surround sound is not working
<Deithrian> and when i setup the sound, i plugged the not working jack for the front speakers in the front panel and it worked correctly with sound test lol...
<Deithrian> but really why 1gb mem usage?
<mdshann> I have a laptop with nvidia mcp79 audio and the speakers do not work. Headphone jack works though. Any ideas?
<Deithrian> are we becoming Vista with Unity? :)
<thiebaude> i hope not
<rww> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<thiebaude> with xchat and nothing else running 627mb out of 2 gb
<Deithrian> mdshann is that ALC888 onboard sound? Intel hda?
<rww> Good. Better than it sitting there doing nothing.
<thiebaude> and i've using ubuntu since 6.06
<Deithrian> the logic of killing the HDD with work loading everything in RAM escapes me badly o-o
<Daekdroom> thiebaude, x64?
<thiebaude> processes
<mdshann> yes
<thiebaude> to mnay of them
<thiebaude> many
<Deithrian> mdshann one sec
<Daekdroom> I'm running x86 and currently 1.1GB out of 4.
<Daekdroom> but then I'm running firefox, pidgin, xchat, transmission, gwibber, clementine.
<thiebaude> that seems normal, i heard 64bit uses more memory that 32bit
<Daekdroom> Yeah, it does.
<mdshann> Having stuff in RAM is good. It's faster. The problem comes when you swap out to the hard drive
<rww> This ^
<Daekdroom> The problem of having too much stuff in RAM is that it'll eventually have to swap out to the hard drive.
<rww> Not if the stuff in RAM is freed up when the RAM is needed.
<thiebaude> this release is very stable for me :)
<mdshann> Right but modern computer have anywhere from 2 to 24 GBs available RAM. Most new computers are coming with 4GB of RAM
<Deithrian> mdshann, if you have ALC888 i use a trick to tell ALSA the correct driver for the card, I'm not sure how this will work on a laptop ok? But on desktop it loads the correct driver for ALC888 and with "alsamixer" you can enable all 6 channels.
<Deithrian> mdshann, if it doesn't work i guess ytou can simply remove the one line hack and it will be back to normal i guess o-o
<mdshann> ok lets try it
<graingert> any unused RAM is used as disk cache I believe
<mdshann> How are you making your replies come up a different color on my screen? I don't use IRC often
<rww> mdshann: by putting your nick at the beginning of the message, like this.
<rww> probably with the help of the tab key.
<Deithrian> mdshann, all you need to add is this line "options snd_hda_intel model=3stack-6ch-dig" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf  in alsa.conf you need to find the line "# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0" press enter and insert the other line
<mdshann> Deithrian: So I use the colon after the nick
<Deithrian> mdshann, then you need to reboot, then in terminal type alsamixer and check the settings.If the letters "M" under the channels are not green it means they are muted and you need to select them and press M on keyboard to unmute them
<Deithrian> mdshann, use "gksu gedit" find /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
<Deithrian> mdshann, find the line # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
<mdshann> Deithrian: I have no alsa.conf I have a alsa-base.conf though
<Deithrian> yeah it's the same thing :)
<mdshann> ah ok
<Deithrian> this woprked back when it was alsa.conf it works the same now lol
<Deithrian> with alsamixer you can change the number of channels from 2 to 6 if you have indeed ALC888 o-o
<Deithrian> and then unmute the channels and raise them if they are muted and restart again
<slyrus> how do I go about finding out who the package/project manager for a given package is?
<Deithrian> after that you need to use the Pulse audio mixer thing in systry and select the 5.1 output if you want 5.1 ofc o-o
<slyrus> e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/sbcl
<mdshann> so i just add it after all the other lines under the # Prevent comment? but before the next section
<Deithrian> mdshann i add it directly under the #prevent line
<Deithrian> just insert new line under it with enter and paste it :)
<mdshann> ok got it
<Deithrian> mdshann, if it doesn't work just remove it from there o-o
<mdshann> ok
<mdshann> I will reboot and report results thanks
<Deithrian> kk
<Sonja> is natty safe to try for most users now?
<Sonja> or still wait until official release?
<Deithrian> Sonja it still has some small crashes here and there but overall it works great for me o-o hope i don't mislead you with my comment, no idea what kind of a user you are
<Deithrian> on my part Dual monitors work with Unity, Nvidia drivers work with Unity, sound works, satellite Tv works, HD video works, DSL connection works
<Deithrian> Compiz crashes from time to time but it's not fatal and recovers without closing any programs
<Deithrian> i guess if you want 100% bug free ubuntu you should wait :)
<Deithrian> mdshann now use alsamixer in terminal to configure the channels and so on o-o
<Deithrian> mdshann, you can also try running "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -t wav -f40" in terminal to see if you have sound on any channel at all
<mdshann> nothing
<mdshann> so I need to figure out what line to add to that file to define the channels on my card right?
<Deithrian> mdshann nothing with the speaker test too?
<mdshann> correct
<Deithrian> oh o-o and the channels in alsamixer are green where the M is?
<Deithrian> do you get to chose how many channels in alsamixer?
<mdshann> yeah they are green there is no M just 00
<Deithrian> right o-o
<Deithrian> hm
<Deithrian> well if you can find the correct option there it may work for you but i'm no expert
<Deithrian> i can't even remember where i found this line, i remember that it took me a week trying different lines until that one work
<Deithrian> i think there is a list for ALSA Realtek or Intel hda devices and the lines for them
<Deithrian> but have forgotten where that is o-o
<mdshann> that's cool
<mdshann> thanks for your help
<Deithrian> npz sorry it didn't work o-o
<mdshann> it points me in the right direction at least
<alex_mayorga> anyone using Google's 2-way authentication and Empathy?
<Deithrian> mdshann, how many outputs do you have for sound on your laptop?
<Deithrian> shoot i need to go O_O
<Deithrian> mdshann, please remember to remove the line from asla conf
<Deithrian> take care
<needhelp1> are packages frozen for 11.04, it was my understanding that banshee 2.0 would be in natty, but curently in beta one its using 1.9.5
<needhelp1> i know 2.0 isnt out yet, i am just wondering
<Daekdroom> 1.9.x is the development branch. I don't see what's wrong.
<Daekdroom> 2.0 is due April 6.
<Daekdroom> But yeah, we are in FeatureFreeze.
<needhelp1> Daekdroom, so does that mean 2.0 wont make it into 11.04? i thought that banshee was specifically updating and working towards 2.0 for the official 11.04 release
<Daekdroom> I'm not quite sure about what FeatureFreeze means for banshee.
<Blue1> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Blue1> no I know HOW to md5sum, I need the md5sum for the beta
<arand> Blue1: It's available from the releases.ubuntu.com page
<Blue1> here it is:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/MD5SUMS
<Blue1> i will check the release page
<Blue1> yup that's what I needed - thanks - you gave the right link
<sacha> hey is there a known issue with ati cards in beta 1?
<sacha> i can boot the beta 1 dvd fine and test it out and install. when i reboot, i get a stack trace showing all these references to my video card. 'evergreen' 'radeon' '...'
<Blue1> i am burning the cd image atm.
<sacha> and xorg.conf doesn't seem to affect it. even if i use 'vesa' driver it has all those evergreen/radeon calls in stack trace
<Blue1> sacha: did you do a new install or an upgrade?
<sacha> brand new install
<Blue1> yeah that's always the best way.
<ceed^> Something smells like beta around here... :)
<Blue1> upgrades (for me) have been problematic
<sacha> im just wondering how i get around this issue because it seems to ignore xorg.conf
<foxbuntu> sacha, are you using the restricted driver or the foss driver?
<sacha> foss driver.. i havent even booted into my fresh ubuntu yet
<sacha> only used the livedvd before i installed
<foxbuntu> thought you said it installed fine but died after you rebooted to the installed system
<sacha> yeah it installed fine when i was running livedvd.. havent rebooted in to it yet
<sacha> because it doesnt get in to X
<foxbuntu> well you are still booted to it without X
<sacha> well yeah. im at terminal. any ideas?
<foxbuntu> install the restricted driver package
<sacha> aticonfig --initial and it should work?
<foxbuntu> no...
<sacha> this isnt needed anymore?
<Blue1> okay gonna try this out....bbl
<sacha> well ill install fglrx but not sure if there's anything involved in switching to fglrx or if ubuntu will handle that auto now
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<foxbuntu> it will config it when you install the package
<sacha> ok i'll have a go, brb
<sacha> well that worked :)
<sacha> the boot time is lightning fast! i didnt time it, but felt like 5 seconds or less from grub
<foxbuntu> sacha, glad to hear it
<sacha> but how come fglrx doesn't boot in to unity?
<sacha> what's the check that's failing and reverting to normal gnome?
<foxbuntu> sacha, depends on the capabilities of your hardware
<sacha> hmm the video driver isn't working for sure. amdcccle says no ati driver is installed and glxinfo is giving me a segfault
<gunndawg> Where can I download an image of 11.04? I think I am  ready to give it a go
<SwedeMike> gunndawg: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/beta-1/ , first hit on google for <natty beta 1 download> for me
<gunndawg> cool
<gunndawg> thx
<gunndawg> Would you advice sticking with 32bit ?
<gunndawg> or is 64bit on par with the 32bit build so far ?
<SwedeMike> it depends. that's a discussion for about a page or two of different reasons to go different paths.
<gunndawg> hmmm ok
<gunndawg> flip a coin then I guess
<sillav> gunndawg: go 64
<ceed^> I went 64 a couple of years ago and haven't had one problem....well, one had problems installing Lightscribe for my laptop, but fixed that also
<gunndawg> alright
<sillav> about the only reason not to, is if you need a 32 bit only app... like citrix linux client to login to work webmail
<sillav> even then, go 64 and use a chrooted 32 bit environment or vm IMHO
 * ceed^ agrees with sillav
<gunndawg> alright cool, thx
<sillav> I've never seen such a beautiful xfce setup as natty's.
 * sillav slow caps in a not sarcastic manner
<sillav> *claps
<sillav> But the indicator applet is new to me... what's up with the mail icon? Does it tell me when there is new mail? I used it to login to pidgin, and join here to ask.
<sillav> I've seen how to get rid of the envelope icon... remove the indicator-messages plugin, but since I new to the buntu I don't want to go breaking things just because they are unfamiliar to me
<MTughan> I'm trying to install Natty beta 1 in a VirtualBox VM, but the installer's crashed. It's telling me to file a bug and attach two files, but I'm wondering if the OS is complete enough at this point to reboot and get the files, or if I have to boot into the LiveCD again to fetch the files. Any input?
<MTughan> Ironically enough, alpha 3's still going along strong in a second VM.
<sillav> ok.. read about what it does and got rid of it.
<jon__> i installed natty and i have no panel or anything
<rcmaehl> :O
<rcmaehl> Narwhals, narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion cause they are awesome. Natty Narwhal!
<MTughan> I'm off to bed. Feel free to PM me, leave me a message with MemoServ, or just highlight me here if you have an answer to my question.
<MTughan> Oh, and alpha 3 has errored out as well now... Problem for another day.
<Moc> so the beta install doesn't wipe your whole hd when you tell it not to ?
<sillav> thank jeebus no, leastaways, not for me.
 * sillav probably should've back up home before installing beta
<inthepit> hello all
<inthepit> is there a currently a workaround for the empathy contact list in unity?
<inthepit> guess not then...
<HomerPDX75> Hey anyone have Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity, working with Virtualbox?
<HomerPDX75> I have it installed but unity is not happening
<rww> I don't think they're compatible.
<rww> VirtualBox doesn't support the graphics stuff that Unity needs, or something.
<HomerPDX75> huh
<alex_mayorga> HomerPDX75: I don't think virtualbox does the 3D accel
<digdug> just installed beta 1 tonight, and it doesn't appear to be using the unity interface
<digdug> tried switching between "ubuntu classic" and "ubuntu" at the login screen
<HomerPDX75> just messing with the new Ubuntu, Banshee looks nice. Rhythmbox, is my current default ( out of lazyness ) but it's development has been the slowest.
<HomerPDX75> I really like that they are changing things up.
<digdug> oh, is banshee the new default now?
<digdug> I wouldn't know, since I've been using banshee as my default player since around 9.04, or maybe even earlier
<digdug> oh hey, I should have read the known issues... "Please not that after the upgrade, Unity and Compiz won't still work with the ATI proprietary driver (685682). A fix will be available by next week."
<cdbs> Hi, I have an intel 3945 Wifi card and its not working after post-beta upgrades
<cdbs> I am sure its a regression
<cdbs> bug # ?
<cdbs> Dmesg output: [ 1019.654480] iwl3945: Unknown parameter `11n_disable'
<cdbs> I have traced, its a regression in the latest update to module-init-tools
<micahg> cdbs: there was a conffile removed IIRC
<ohsix> yea
<ohsix> cdbs: look at the changelog for module-init-tools
<ohsix> press C in aptitude, it mentions it
<micahg> +options iwl3945 11n_disable=1
<ohsix> yup
<ohsix> changelog elaborates
<micahg> etckeeper, ftw!
<ohsix> DreadKnight: sudo dhclient
<DreadKnight> ok
<DreadKnight> ohsix: that did the job ^^ ty
<syedomar> ermm hi
<syedomar> how to enable compiz?
<ohsix> DreadKnight: is your wifi a iwl3945?
<syedomar> im using rt73(wireless)... working great
<DreadKnight> ohsix: ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 8257 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<syedomar> rt3070 didnt work though
<cdbs> ohsix: Is there some known problem with iwl3945?
<cdbs> ohsix: or is yours also 3945?
<cdbs> ohsix: I found the fix to the 3945 mess
<ohsix> cdbs: i've seen a few people mention tha tit stopped working at all after the module-init-tools update, not just having n disabled
<cdbs> ohsix: yes, I am filing a bug about it right now. I fixed it by simply removing a file from /etc/modprobe.d/
<ohsix> right, that'd remove the 11n_disable part
<DreadKnight> cdbs: which file? :D
<cdbs> DreadKnight: just a sec, I 'll tell
<DreadKnight> cdbs: and please link to the bug report when you're done
<cdbs> DreadKnight: /etc/modprobe.d/intel-3945-iwlagn-disable11n.conf
<cdbs> DreadKnight: Remove it and run sudo modprobe iwl3945
<cdbs> that'd fix your WiFi
<DreadKnight> cdbs: will look into it right away
<DreadKnight> cdbs: I don't have that version, so I might have to adapt for mine
<ohsix> read the changelog.
<micahg> you could actually just comment out the line in the conf file, probably better than removing
<DreadKnight> indeed
<cdbs> DreadKnight: bug #747025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747025 in module-init-tools (Ubuntu) "Modprobe passes 11n_disable=1 option to iwl3945 which doesn't support the option" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747025
 * cdbs is fixing it, so its in-progress
<DreadKnight> woot
<ohsix> tim gardner is the gu to poke
<cdbs> ohsix: he's sleeping I guess
<ohsix> looks like he just did the 11n_disable thing when he removed another conf that used to do it for another device without checking and seeing that it isn't available for the other
<DreadKnight> cdbs: fixed the issue for me as well :3
<DreadKnight> thanks for the help
<ohsix> DreadKnight: fwiw, that means it wasn't network-manager
<DreadKnight> ohsix: figured, lol
<Blue1> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Blue1> none of the docs say how to enable/disable unity
<Blue1> the beta cd just boots gnome
<ohsix> Blue1: pick it on the login screen, it hsould be the default session
<zniavre> 'free the fish' does not work on unity without gnome-panel    :o(
<tim> hi, i updated to natty, but there seems to be a linker issue: when trying to compile some of my source codes, the cmake build system breaks, because it cannot initialize the compiler correctly: it simply gives "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s"
<coz_>   good day all
<vish> zniavre: Bug #747014  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747014 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "Major Natty regression: No fish!" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747014
<qwebirc44173> natty all
<Ejdesgaard> Hi, I'm running 11.04 x86_64 and 5 min. ago i updated to the latest packages... and i'm pretty sure that i found a bug...
<Ejdesgaard> whenever i try to move the mouse, X restarts
<Ejdesgaard> if I use the trackpad
<mateobur> the servers for 11.04 beta are downloading really really slow
<arand> mateobur: I guess it's popular..
<u-foka> Hy! After installing today's updates for natty, my X crashes every time I touch my synaptics touchpad :( Anyone else has the same issue?
<yofel_> tim: I had the same issue once, but that was because I manually symlinked gcc to gcc-4.3
<yofel> works fine with 4.5 now
<tim> yofel: i haven't done any manual symlinks, but i was using 4.5 before. also i have installed the multilib version of gcc
<tim> anyway, i have submitted a bug report
<yofel> hm, odd
<Ejdesgaard> u-foka, it's the same here
<u-foka> Ejdesgaard, great :S have you found any solutions yet?
<u-foka> I've reported it as bug #747126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747126 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "X crashes on first touchpad touch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747126
<Ejdesgaard> u-foka, not realy... I can use the nob-mouse-thing without X crashing
<tim> ok next issue: it seems that cmake isn't able to locate qt4. there is already a bug report (#744878). any possible news on this?
<MTughan> HomerPDX75: At least you got it installed in VirtualBox. Mine crashed on installation.
<alexanbj> so
<alexanbj> updated an hour ago
<alexanbj> now everytime i move my mouse i am instantly returned to the login screen
<alexanbj> this even happens gdm already is displayed
<alexanbj> is anyone else experiencing the same?
<alexanbj> aha, backlog -.-
<zniavre> vish,  :o)   yeah that bug  (too funny)
<MTughan> Hah, nice... Perl segfaulted on my install.
<divadgnol67> I am attempting to download the beta1 realease but have noticed it is 732 megs vs 699 megs as listed. does this mean i need to burn it to a dvd instead of a cdrom?
<divadgnol67> wake up everyone.
<ikonia> should fit on a cd
<divadgnol67> It should but will it? A cdrom only holds 700megs and the download is 732megs. I guess I could just use unetbootin and boot from my flashdrive.
<ikonia> divadgnol67: where are you getting it from ?
<Trewas> divadgnol67: maybe you are mixing binary and SI prefixes, a CD holds 700MiB which is approximately 733MB
<divadgnol67> Thank you for the clarification and I am downloading it from distrowatch.com
<divadgnol67> Before I download, have most of the bugs been worked out in the new unity interface?
<divadgnol67> Vague question I know.  But I have exerienced several crashes in the alpha software when swithcing from a terminal back to the desktop.
<Trewas> divadgnol67: I upgraded today, so maybe I am already past beta, but at least the launcher was completely broken (or whatever it is called, the full-screen thing which opens from the top-left corner)
<alexanbj> Trewas: it's called the dash
<divadgnol67> Trewas: I had the same problem with the alpha release as well. I have not checked to see if there is a bug report have you?
<Trewas> divadgnol67: no, unity seems sufficiently unfinished that I will not be using it in 11.04 anyway
<sacha> unity seemed fine to me on mar 31
<sacha> which sectioned are still being worked on?
<divadgnol67> Trevas: That's a shame, but I'm sure the kinks will be worked out over time.
<odinsbane> Is there a way to tryout the wayland graphics system with natty?
<irv> any idea why my ipod (4th gen 30gb) doesn't show up in Banshee? It correctly displays and plays in rhythmbox and i can see it in nautilus..
<penguin42> irv: Sounds maybe you are seeing bug 736631 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 736631 in banshee (Ubuntu) "External devices not recognised at all" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736631
<quiel> hello, where should I report natty bugs? on launchpad?
<arand> quiel: Yes
<arand> Preferably using the ubuntu-bug packagename helper application
<quiel> arand, so I need to check with launchpad first to make sure there is no duplicate bug? or does the ubuntu-bug thing offer such functionality?
<arand> quiel: When you put in the title it will run a check.
<quiel> cool, thanks for the info!
<scarleo> Hi, updated today an now gdm crashes as soon as I touch my touchpad (synaptics). Is this a known problem?
<zniavre> i think yes it's known i just saw a new package is comming for synaptics
<zniavre> #747126
<irv> penguin42, thx :)
<irv> although, i don't receive any errors on start
<scarleo> sorry, I crashed again, if someone answered me can you please repeat
<irv> [09:11:20] <zniavre> i think yes it's known i just saw a new package is comming for synaptics
<irv> [09:12:00] <zniavre> #747126
<irv> penguin42, I will try the 1.9.6
<scarleo> irv, thanks
<zniavre> 688555
<zniavre> how can we call a bug please?
<arand> bug #688555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688555 in unity (Ubuntu) "Panel - Should have Drop Shadow" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688555
<arand> zniavre: ^
<zniavre> pffff ok thank you   :o)
<litropy> Hi, peeps - huludesktop can't find libflashplayer.so; neither can $locate; neither can $ sudo find / -name libflashplayer.so. Yet flash is installed -- can play flash vids in both chrome and firefox. Please help me find flash.
<arand> litropy: it's normally in either /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ or in ~/.mozilla/plugins if you installed it manually...
<litropy> arand, no libflashplayer in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins; no /plugins in .mozilla
<penguin42> litropy: Try installing the flashplugin-installer package
<litropy> penguin42, aptitude says it's already installed
<penguin42> litropy: Was it installed prior to the upgrade? If so try uninstalling it and then reinstalling it
<litropy> penguin42, will do
<SupeR_NovA> How can I install nvida a live cd 11.04 beta as a test
<SupeR_NovA> help !
<ikonia> SupeR_NovA: as I told you in #ubuntu
<ceeded> Hi, after the last updates X crashes if I use the mouse! I can not use the mouse at all. Anyone else see this?
<litropy> penguin42, arand, that worked! thanks guys
<penguin42> litropy: No problem
<renat> hi guys, i need help. My wifi adapter has become disabled (system does not see it) after the recent packages upgrade.
<ddbt_nl> anyone tried elementary os?
<ddbt_nl> why is it that elementary os looks so "sharp" compared to ubuntu natty?
<bazhang> ddbt_nl, that sounds like an unsupported derivative
<iceroot> ddbt_nl: maybe ask there channel
<ddbt_nl> which looks rather "soft to me"
<quiel> ddbt_nl, they got a nice theme, you can change the theme in ubuntu as well
<ddbt_nl> ok, i will, maybe one of you guys knew the answer
<mpt> Hello, has anyone encountered a bug where they upgrade to Natty and their user account mysteriously starts logging in automatically when it shouldn't?
<quiel> ddbt_nl, maybe we do, but here is not the place
<ddbt_nl> yeah, but its not the theme.. its the overall look.. like the typo etc.
<renat> has anyone the same problems with wifi? my adapter does not work
<quiel> mpt, check the bug tracker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+bugs
<ddbt_nl> well, i thought it might be relevant to take a look, it looks beautifully sharp, without comparing the themes.. cause i also like the natty themes
<nemo> Anyone here using whatever version of fglrx is packaged for natty?
<mpt> quiel, I have. There were 449 bug reports matching the words "login" and "password". (There are now 448, because I marked a duplicate.) None of them look relevant, though.
<renat> can anyone help me? how to enable a wifi interface?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mpt> (For anyone wondering, bug 706587 was part of the problem)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706587 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdmsetup "autologin" setting disagrees with user-admin "Password: Asked on login" setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706587
<genii-around> renat: I'm pretty sure your problem is the changes made in the last update to module-init-tools as described here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588265/
<renat> hm... so? :) this drive is not supported from now on?
<renat> driver*
<genii-around> renat: It's probably still on your system, just not being used because of the blacklist entry. you could try removing that.
<renat> ok, how can i remove it from blacklist?
<genii-around> renat: Put a # as the first thing in the line of the file /etc/modprobe.d/intel-3945-iwlagn-disable11n.conf
<renat> done, do i need a reboot?
<genii-around> renat: You might be able to just load the driver afterwards with sudo modprobe iwl3945
<nemo> Anyone here on ATI + fglrx?
<renat> genii-around: it helped not much... but now i see wlan0 in ifconfig -a
<renat> genii-around: though i still cant use wifi adapter
<genii-around> Bleh. Everytime I get back to my computer to type a reply it's been too long.
<khindenburg> Anyone know why my time is always off when I wake up my laptop?
<Vardan> hi people
<Vardan> what change will be in the new 11.04 version of kubuntu?
<kujules> after upgrade on 11.04, i often got kiced by the system to log-in screen or tty-screen, is the problem known and resolved?
<BluesKaj> kujules, there seems to be a few probs , try the recovery kernel in grub and then "repair broken packages" in the dialog that appears
<kujules> there is no dialog, before i can find the "kernel" bla bla, i will wait for the final release :D its complicated to normal user
<BluesKaj> kujules, in the grub menu choose recovery , right below the generic
<kujules> thank you
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.kde.org/8692/ I got this error while running upgrade on chroot
<penguin42> c2tarun: Have you a /proc mounted in your chroot ?
<c2tarun> penguin42: nope
<c2tarun> penguin42: do I have to mount it?
<penguin42> c2tarun: That's the problem
<penguin42> Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix                                                                  start-stop-daemon: nothing in /proc - not mounted?
<c2tarun> penguin42: last time I mounted my home folder and while fiddeling with chroot I lost all my data of home folder :(
<penguin42> c2tarun: ah well be careful!
<c2tarun> penguin42: is there any other way like copying files from /proc
<penguin42> mount /proc
<c2tarun> penguin42: what if I copy whole proc folder inside chroot?
<penguin42> c2tarun: You could hack the postfix scripts to let it continue; but I wouldn't - I'd mount /proc
<c2tarun> ok
<Mkaysi> Is there torrent of Natty beta? That image takes too long to download
<vish> Mkaysi: check topic for links
<Mkaysi> Thanks
 * Mkaysi didn't noticed that topic was changed.
<Mkaysi> s/noticed/notice/
<lcb> anyone know anything about this 'zeitgeist-datah' zombie process (I just found it in the system))?
<penguin42> lcb: I think it's to do with knowing what you use often
<lcb> penguin42, no file associations, no open files ... :o
<vish> lcb: it's big brother
<vish> they know what you are up to! ;p
<lcb> that's the only zombie i have on one of natty i'm running
<penguin42> lcb: SO it's a child of zeitgeist-daemon (!) I think it's run but the daemon hasn't done a wait() call on it yet - not a problem
<penguin42> lcb: Doesn't take much resource up being a zombie
<penguin42> hmm a zombie child of a daemon.....
<lcb> vish :)
<larious> I can't install openVPN.deb offline why
<lcb> ok, thanks penguin42, i'll live with it - until 'Big Sister' knocks on my window - then we'll see ;)
<vadi2> Would a bug report about Ubuntu completely crashing completely as soon as the touchpad is touched be applicable anywhere on the iso qa tracker?
<lcb> vadi2, that happened only today?
<penguin42> vadi2: If you've got a crash report it - any crash pretty much is a bug
<vadi2> Yeah, after updates.
<lcb> probably it will be solved soon.
<vadi2> I reported it on launchpad, but not sure if it should go into the iso qa one
<jon1> just downloaded thursday's release as an update and have a problem.  when i open any folder, such as home, videos, etc., i see nothing, just white
<nemo> jon1: use gnome desktop and nautilus instead of unity? :)
<nemo> sorry, I'm not too helpful, since I gave up on unity weeks ago
<jon1> nemo: that's what i'm doing now, but i would like to give unity a try
<lcb> well, that issue with vadi2 is happening in fact, with latest updates. in fact it happened twice while i ware writing the answer to him/her
<lcb> so.. probably it will be fixed today also. hope so.
<brad_> hello
<brad_> list
<brad_> anyone here?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<brad_> has anyone had issues upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 beta today?  after upgrade I restart but still have gnome desktop
<brad_> not sure how to get it to default to unity
<penguin42> brad_: What graphics card are you using?
<brad_> penguin42 how do I check from term?
<penguin42> brad_: lspci | grep -i vga
<brad_> I am on a mac running ubuntu on virtualbox
<penguin42> hmm ok
<penguin42> brad_: OK, my bet is that for some reason it's not seeing the 3d drivers properly - can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<brad_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
 * penguin42 isn't too sure about how that works in virtualbox
<lcb> grad, try selecting 'Ubuntu' on login. First install guest additions on Vbox to get 3D and restart.
<lcb> brad_ i mean
<brad_> ok updating guest additions ... will try that
<lcb> restart vb
<nemo> jon1: the most irritating thing about natty for me, is they are in theory days away from release...
<lcb> i mean, vb machine (natty)
<nemo> and I still get multiple crashes every time I do something pretty ordinary
<lcb> nemo, so don't use it until 28th :p
<nemo> heh
<nemo> I'm skeptical they'll get all this fixed by then
<nemo> this has been the most unstable beta I've ever tried
<lcb> yes they will
<nemo> perhaps the unity project is sucking up all their usual bugfix time
<nemo> or introducing more in the process
<lcb> not beta yet, see the stages (topic)
<nemo> huh?
<nemo> topic says it is beta
<nemo> aaanyway, just comparing to this point in prior release cycles
<ZarroBoogs> lcb: the beta was released yesterday.
<lcb> ooops, right, march 24th...
<lcb> didn't notice that
<ZarroBoogs> lcb: The Topic also has a link to the beta release page.
<lcb> yeah, just noticed. sorry. even tough... beta is still under "testing". only after 28th we could reclaim our money back :)
<AstroFreddy> grreetings, are there reports of gdm failing to login? I can login but once I do, i get returned to a terminal. rebooting gdm doesn't help...
<penguin42> AstroFreddy: That sounds like something in the session you logged into crashed
<Blue1> i am on the livecd (beta) and want to look at unity.  How to I enable it?
<digitalfiz> howdy :D
<penguin42> AstroFreddy: Once you've selected your user try to select a different session type (drop down at the bottom)
<AstroFreddy> good idea penguin42, will try failsafe.
<digitalfiz> I am noticing a problem with opening programs from the unity sidebar thing
<digitalfiz> like with terminal it doesnt open full screen but the window decoration is still not availible
<tim> hi, after upgrading to the 11.04 beta, my machine freezes when kdm starts when using the nvidia-current driver. i can only start x with the nouvaeu driver
<tim> is this a known issue?
<digitalfiz> its attached to the top and I cannot control mazimize/minimize
<penguin42> digitalfiz: Do you see the close/maximise/minimise icons in the top bar?
<lcb> tim, right clicking on Aplications sidebar, or at the top, on ubuntu logo
<digitalfiz> penguin42: nope not even if I use alt+F10 to maximize and alt+F5 to unmaximize
<freddy> hmm, okay my GDM issue begins as soon as I move the mouse. I can't even log in or anything.
<lcb> freedy, mouse or touchpad?
<penguin42> digitalfiz: How about hitting F11?
<freddy> touchpad.
<tim> lcb: ? i am using kde
<penguin42> yeh we've had a few people with touchpad triggered crashes
<lcb> freddy, use mouse for a while. touchpad is having issues after an update today
<Blue1> i am on the livecd (beta) and want to look at unity.  How do I enable it?
<digitalfiz> penguin42: just noticed I have the buttons when maximized but if i unmaximize the window it still has no decoration and no buttons and its still attached to the top bar
<freddy> thanks for all the help. I'll be using windows for a day or two I suppose. X-(
<penguin42> digitalfiz: Do you have a program called unity-window-decorator running? (xlsclients | grep deco)
<digitalfiz> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> hmm I think that should be doing it
<digitalfiz> penguin42: google chrome has a window decoration when i pull it from the top and windowize it
<penguin42> digitalfiz: hrome is a bit odd though
<digitalfiz> penguin42: or use the buttons its just terminal and sometimes naughtolous
<freddy> digitalfiz: that happens to me too.
<lcb> tim, that was for digitalfiz :)
<tim> lcb: ah ok
<tim> btw, is it (easily) possible to switch to an older version of the nvidia driver?
<digitalfiz> lcb: if i use the top button and search for terminal it opens fine but I checked it to keep it in the dock and when I launch it from the dock it is attached to the top bar no matter what with no window decoration
<digitalfiz> lcb: same happens with nautilus sometimes
<digitalfiz> like if terminal is messed up and I open nautilus in the same desktop it does it
<lcb> digitalfiz, try dragging the window / maximize and you might get the menus (to drag press ALT and drag it with the mouse)
<digitalfiz> well it seems like clicking on a mounted drive in the sidebar opens 2 windows the second window is attached to the top with no decorations if its in the same desktop as the already messed up terminal
<digitalfiz> hah that worked lcb
<lcb> digitalfiz, double clicking it also might work, to get there
<digitalfiz> nothing has worked but the alt+click and drag
<lcb> digitalfiz, true. i noticed that for a while. even if you format something will do too
<lcb> digitalfiz, the way to get the menus is having the app maximized.. at least until now. i notice too with some themes may interfere with that. i'm using unity exactly due to that
<digitalfiz> im using elementary
<lcb> digitalfiz, a couple minor corners to polish, still...
<digitalfiz> yeah overall i am very impressed with unity
<lcb> me2
<lcb> i'm still using the classic gnome menu, though
<digitalfiz> mainly because ive been using my chrome notebook and unity reminds me the whole working in the cloud feel
<lcb> i hope the apps menu on the sidebar will have tree as gnome. if not i'll keep using gnome one
<digitalfiz> kind of funny using the whole small screen methodology on a 22" widescreen hehe
<lcb> ubuntu is the best
<lcb> after damn small linux
<lcb> j/kidding
<digitalfiz> lol
<digitalfiz> i just learned a new shortcut by accident
<digitalfiz> holding ctrl+alt+shift and using arrows keys moves the window from desktop to desktop not just switching desktops
<digitalfiz> much easier to move windows around like that
<lcb> there is a page with all shortcuts for unity, i don't remember now
<lcb> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<charlie-tca> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<Alex_Gaynor> Hi installed Narwal last night and now when I try to boot it basically freezes at the "Ubuntu" screen with no dots getting lit up.
<penguin42> Alex_Gaynor: Hold shift down as it boots to get the grub menu and then try the 'recovery mode'
<penguin42> Alex_Gaynor: Is it a new install or upgrade?
<Alex_Gaynor> penguin42: upgrade
<nemo> digitalfiz: heh. just learned about that one eh? :)
<nemo> digitalfiz: yeah, that's not unity specific. works in metacity and compiz
<digitalfiz> nemo: yeah
<Alex_Gaynor> penguin42: I dual boot so I always get grub, I assume these grubs are equivalent?
<penguin42> Alex_Gaynor: Yeh I think so
<penguin42> Alex_Gaynor: Just choose the recovery option
<Alex_Gaynor> yup Loading initial ramdisk :)
<digitalfiz> i didnt figure it was im just really starting to really utilize the whole multiple desktops thing
<lcb> geeez, looks like i need to turn off touchpad. every time i touch on it, without intention, this thing crashes. i hope this is resolved soon.
<gnomefreak> freenode gave me a unicorn when connecting :)
<lcb> it's happening after updates of ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard (all 1.217 to 1.218), today
 * gnomefreak always uses mouse i hate touchpads
<Alex_Gaynor> penguin42: it appears to have stopped (or I'm just not patient enough) at: `Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.` `[3.604060] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 Scontrol 0)`
<penguin42> lcb: Is there a bug number for it?
<penguin42> Alex_Gaynor: OK, sit back and wait for a minute or so - I've seen bugs in the past with that taking ages to time out
<lcb> mee too, but i forgot to turn it off on bios. on this natty machine i have it running just in case mouse malfunction due to updates.
<Alex_Gaynor> penguin42: alrighty, fun times :) thanks
<penguin42> Alex_Gaynor: Either way it needs a bug filing against it
<lcb> penguin42, i didn't see yet. fill a bug repport, i can't now.
<Alex_Gaynor> penguin42: ok, my job to do that I assume?  Not sure what I have to say though, besides "it looks slow, or maybe it froze" :)
<lcb> penguin42, try attaching some logs to it, in case no one yet did it.
<penguin42> Alex_Gaynor: Yep, boot into something that works; and then run ubuntu-bug linux   detailing the problem and put a big hairy comment near the start saying the bug was reported from a different version than that which hangs
<penguin42> lcb: I've not got it here
<penguin42> haven't updated the machine with a touchpad for a day or so
<lcb> it's easy, just touch the touchpad with a nail and check the logs when returning:)
<Alex_Gaynor> penguin42: hm, will my old linux still be available after I upgraded?  this is my only ubuntu machine
<lcb> i turned off the error reporting due to something i'm doing on this machine
<penguin42> Alex_Gaynor: Yeh you should find that on the grub there is an 'older kernels' - try and see if that lets you log in and send the report
<Dart> Need help in this : LP #747405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747405 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Black Screen, Flickers and Visual Tearing after installing fglrx 2:8.840-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747405
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588313/ ;) gotta love freenode
<gnomefreak> Dart: fglrx and nividia are not working properly yet
<gnomefreak> Dart: see link in /topic
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: that went away; there is a note about wubi now instead
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: you get to stay around longer today? Seems like you are not going away as fast
<Alex_Gaynor> penguin42: filed, #747511
<Alex_Gaynor> penguin42: I assume it's safe to upgrade packages from this kernel?
<Alex_Gaynor> thanks for your help
<penguin42> Alex_Gaynor: Yeh should be
<thiebaude> im about to burn an 11.04 iso myself :)
<frxstrem> When I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, the number of workspaces I have on my desktop changed (I used to have 4x3, now I only have 2x2), however, I cannot seem to find a way to add more workspaces - is it possible to do this in the new Unity interface?
<penguin42> frxstrem: Yeh it's there it just takes some finding, pop up the compiz config thing and it's somewhere under general settings
<frxstrem> penguin42: alright, thanks :D
<bgold> hey, has anyone been able to install chrome on natty?
<carli2> hi
<carli2> when i touch the scroll region of my synaptics touchpad, xorg crashes under natty
<carli2> how can i workaround this?
<carli2> the error is known http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2833429.html
<carli2> it's fixed
<carli2> but when will the patch be applied?
<penguin42> bug 747344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747344 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "synaptics driver causes X11 to crash repeatedly (dup-of: 747126)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747126 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "X crashes on first touchpad touch" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747126
<penguin42> carli2: Looks like it got fixed 3 hours ago
<carli2> currently installing a deb from some repos
<skyjumper> anyone here have dev access to Ubuntu's website?
<skyjumper> big "Download the beta" link on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta doesn't work
<mello> Hi! im trying to install ubuntu 110.04 on a virtual pc, but i cant get unity to work. how come? i have a nvida graphic card if thats a problem, and my os is ubuntu 10.10
<penguin42> skyjumper: Hmm you're right - not sure how to get that fixed
<penguin42> skyjumper: Oh I see, it's missing a '1'
<penguin42> skyjumper: I've just asked in #devel - thanks for pointing it out
<skyjumper> np
<skyjumper> i resisted the urge to get trolltastic with "even the website is buggy!"
<penguin42> hehe
<mello> Hi! im trying to install ubuntu 110.04 on a virtual pc, but i cant get unity to work. how come? i have a nvida graphic card if thats a problem, and my os is ubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> Does the virtual pc support 3d?
<mello> i think so, im using virtualbox
<skyjumper> mello: you probably don't have nvidia "in" the virtual machine
<mello> how can i change it to nvidia?
<penguin42> mello: You don't - make sure the guest additions are up to date
<skyjumper> nvidia is hardware... the virtual pc is virtual
<charlie-tca> VirtualBox does not support unity until guest additions are added, so you won t have it during the install
<mello> aha, so its not possible at all then
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Hmm I wonder why it just doesn't install them
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but I haven't been able to get unity to work in VBox for a while now
<mello> i have a hdd that is 1tb big and it crashes all the time in ubuntu, hade the same problem in windows but when i updatet my graphic card it fixed it. how can i solve this problem in ubuntu?
<solstice> hi. is unity the default gui on beta 1 ? because I only got an empty left and top desktop. and on second boot, I got what seems to be a gnome desktop with changed top bar
<penguin42> solstice: What hardware?
<thiebaude> anyone have a link for a torrent to download 11.04?
<solstice> nvidia 8300 GS
<IdleOne> thiebaude: see /topic
<thiebaude> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> yup yup
<solstice> also got a corrupted screen during boot up j(at every booot) ust after grub scren and before desktop shows up
<first2mars> if you have multiple windows open of a single program and minimize one how to you get it back?
<thiebaude> solstice, i have nvidia 8400 gs and no problems here
<thiebaude> i just want to a fresh install, instead of an upgrade from 10.10
<gnomefreak> chinilla: sorry i missed you. yeah i fixed network. had wirring issues and im working on some things so ill be around for a while. sorry i didnt check for the X link before i said it
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: ^^^^ not chinilla
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> It was really nice to have the topic the same for that long
<solstice> I 'll come back and post a screenshot. how is it supposed to look like ?
<gnomefreak> i guess the updates were pushed for nvidia and fglrx
<yofel> solstice: with the default driver for nvidia cards? (nouveau)
<trism> anyone notice the Placement Mode in the Place Windows compiz plugin not working in unity today (seems to work in classic gnome), every window loads in the top left
<solstice> yofel: yes
<yofel> solstice: and you mean that the splash was corrupted?
<solstice> during the boot-up
<yofel> yes, the screen between grub and the login screen
<solstice> oh. I forgot. I took photos
<yofel> solstice: like the one I attached on bug 723477 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 723477 in linux (Ubuntu) "screen corruption instead of plymouth on boot with nouveau" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723477
<solstice> yofel: yes very similar. wait a sec I upload my 2 photos
<solstice> https://picasaweb.google.com/solstice.dhiver/Ubuntu1104Beta1Bugs?feat=directlink
<yofel> yeah, that does look like broken plymouth. Mine's blue-ish since I use kubuntu
<yofel> still not fixed :/
<thiebaude> i wonder if i will have that problem after i install from the 11.04 dvd?
<yofel> thiebaude: you will as long as you use nouveau
<yofel> probably
<thiebaude> on the live installer im going to choose upgrade from 10.10
<gnomefreak> i opened a link in irssi and browser opened terminal closed :(
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to:  
<gnomefreak> crap
<solstice> yofel: added my photo to the bug
<solstice> abotu the empty desktop ?
<yofel> no idea, unity doesn't work here either...
<solstice> ok
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Natty Beta Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta | Caution: Wubi is broken on the beta images, see http://tiny.cc/mhdov
<gnomefreak> there much better :) had to update the bug link
<dart> anyone know how to get unity work with new fglrx?
<solstice> unity needs 3d graphic driver and use 3D ? opengl ?
<yofel> yes
<dart> anyone using fglrx with unity?
<gnomefreak> yes unity needs compiz
<david5345> My son is due to be born almost the same day as Natty Narwhal comes out. If he is born the same day, do I get a prize ?
<thiebaude> wish i could use gnome-shell
<gnomefreak> david5345: yes if and only if he is born on the same day you can order 1 cd installer from shipit ;)
<gnomefreak> for free
<gnomefreak> thiebaude: gnome-shell and unity are close to each other
<Deithrian> Is there a way to configure the sidebar behavior? Some Unity config tool or something?
<thiebaude> ok, cool :)
<gnomefreak> Deithrian: really depends on what you want to do to it. ill be back in a few need a smoke
<david5345> gnomefreak Nice :D I was hoping you might offer to overhaul the clipboard in Ubuntu or make thunderbird and openoffice be able to use network folders ;)
<Deithrian> gnomefreak it's very simple, i need it to stay in focus when i hover over the "unity" button.
<Deithrian> Right now when i hover over the button the menu is displayed but when i try to select something from it it dissapears
<Deithrian> i need to click on the button to make it active and that doesn't always work
<Deithrian> Is there a way to make it steal focus when i hover over the "start/unity" button so i can simply hover the button and chose what i need from the menu
<Deithrian> instead of having to click it
<thiebaude> after i install 11.04, whenever that is,lol, i'll let you all know how it goes :)
<Deithrian> also what is the freaking point of just flashing the sidebar when you hover over the button and then it goes away?!
<Deithrian> I don't get the point in that
<Deithrian> if you want to make it functional make it steal focus so people can chose from the list after they hover the start button
<thiebaude> Deithrian, you mean like auto-hide?
<Deithrian> instead right now it's just a "Hey look! When you hover me i display this transparent sidebar which goes away woohoo" what's the point in that?!
<Deithrian> no i mean when you hover your mouse over the "start" button
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<Deithrian> without clicking it
<frxstrem> Deithrian: I think you'll need to move your cursor all the way to the top-left corner for it to appear properly
<Deithrian> it simply displays the sidebar and you can't click on the sidebar
<thiebaude> i guess i'll find out in a couple of hours,lol :)
<Deithrian> frxstrem, why is that :(?!
<frxstrem> Deithrian: I don't know, I did not make Ubuntu, I just use it
<Deithrian> frxstrem, also i have dual monitors and my cursor escapes to the second one before the sidebar can be active
<Deithrian> sigh
<coz_> hey all
<phaidros> is anyone here trying hamster applett on natty?
<thiebaude> hey coz_
<coz_> thiebaude,  hey guy
<phaidros> it crashes always for me, but would like to know if it is just me or a general issue
<thiebaude> :)
<Deithrian> frxstrem, my god men you are right :o
<coz_> phaidros,  what is the hanster applet for ?
<phaidros> coz_: it is a neat time tracking apop
<phaidros> app
<Deithrian> when the cursor is at the tip of the button the sidebar is inactive, when i move the cursor closer to the edge it becomes active
<coz_> phaidros,  ah ok let me try it on my natty system hold on
<thiebaude> anbother indicator,lol
<thiebaude> another
<Deithrian> i am biting my fingers right now not to type how dumb that is o_o
<phaidros> coz_: and until maverick it used to be on the panel, but that part of hamster is somehow borken, the rest (hamster-service, hamster-cli and hamster-overview) still wrks as expected, just the applet is dead.
<Deithrian> so someone coded the bloody button to be transparent when the cursor is at the tip of the button and to become active when the cursor is at the far left edge of the screen gradually reducing transparency when you move the cursor to the edge
<Deithrian> that is simply dumb...
<phaidros> thiebaude: you refer to the new indicator package from the updates this afternoon ? *g
<Deithrian> and i though it's a bug or something
<thiebaude> me to, but only what i can expect after i finish downloading and installing
<thiebaude> phaidros, actually yesterday
<phaidros> oh, ok. so, is it worth trying?
<thiebaude> i had did an upgrade from 10.10
<nemo> Soooo, my mom is on ubuntu 10.10 - and after trying half a dozen solutions for fixing toshiba satellite brightness control, I ended up having to resort to this :-/
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/set_brightness.sh
<nemo> oh well..
<frxstrem> Deithrian: there is actually an option for having the sidebar always visible, too, if you'd rather like that
<Deithrian> I just can't believe that someone though that such a thing will be useful and functional
<phaidros> coz_: oh wait, the aplett wrks again o.O
<Deithrian> that just blows me away how can someone be so dumb O_O
<Deithrian> i'm posting a bug against this
<coz_> phaidros,  ah ok ,, I was going to say it seems to work here
<phaidros> coz_: thanx alot for looking at it :)
<coz_> no problem
<phaidros> now I can happily count time again .. grml, that means I have to work :/
<carl0s-> is it relatively safe for me to upgrade to Natty yet? I was using it a month or two ago, and window management and key/mouse input on X appeared to be intermittently screwed
<thiebaude> since im going to be here most of the day its time for luch cya later :)
<thiebaude> lunch
<carl0s-> enjoy
<Deithrian> no actually i will make a youtube video to ridicule it the way it deserves ^_^
<thiebaude> thanks,
<thiebaude> Deithrian, i woiuld love to see that
<dart> any idea when next compiz version will be released? It has got a patch that can make it work with fglrx in revisions
<thiebaude> :)
<Deithrian> sure ill post it when it's done ^^
<thiebaude> cool
<arand> dart: If the patch is that critical, soon I would assume, track it on LP, or patch it yourself
<dart> i can see it committed in trunk
<carl0s-> so, Natty safe or screwed?
<genii-around> carl0s-: Seems to depend on your hardware :)
<carl0s-> true.. Intel
<carl0s-> (gfx)
<arand> Should be the safest I guess...
<genii-around> carl0s-: Probably no unity 3d for you then
<thiebaude> i have and AMD system with nvidia
<thiebaude> genii-around,
<carl0s-> ISTR it might have been Intel that was a specific problem when the new X was rolled out, maybe
<carl0s-> hmm "Unity currently crashes very often. (711916, 686698, 687229, 728897, 725284, 729715, 737792, 740465, 711996)"
<carl0s-> I might just leave it for now then.
<Randolf> help, compiz is crashing with every click i make!
<nemo> Randolf: use metacity?
<Randolf> nemo, compiz has been ok with me all along, but i changed something in the ccsm and now it stared happening :s i fell back to mutter meanwhile
<nemo> quite a fallback :)
<Randolf> haha why?
<nemo> oh, dunno, I always thought of mutter as metacity only w/ less features/integration
<nemo> but then, haven't used it much
<Randolf> well its got a better compositing hehe
<Blue11> this is what I see when I boot off the live cd (beta 1/11.04) -- http://imagebin.org/146118  how do I get to unity?
<Randolf> anyway, the problem seems to have ceased
<gnomefreak> ok confused, off to scroll
<trism> Blue11: if you want to see it on the live cd, install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, then log out and select the session on the login screen (you may need to give the ubuntu user a password to get back in first)...that package isn't on the cd so unless you have network, you'll need to get it somewhere else
<thiebaude> gnomefreak, have a good one :)
<gnomefreak> :)
 * pmatulis sees a different shade of blue on the alternate installer.  not sure
<gnomefreak> Blue11: it may be that compiz is crashing or you dont have the drivers for unity
<gnomefreak> Blue11: trism is most likely correct
<Blue11> gnomefreak: if I install the driver (I am using the foss driver that comes with it) then how do I enable it, once it's installed?
<Blue11> logout/in
<Blue11> ahh just remembered they removed legacy support in 10.10 so it would never work on my test machine.
<trism> Blue11: that packages isn't for the nvidia proprietary driver, it is for the experimental 3d support with nouveau
<Blue11> trism: yes but for example I can not run compiz on my test machine, because there is no driver to support it, like there was in 10.04
<thiebaude> would i still be able to use the propietary nvidia drivers in 11.04?
<Blue11> okay will try your method bbl
<trism> thiebaude: 270.30 is working here, don't know about legacy versions
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues with flash playing videos very fast and no sound
<thiebaude> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> i thought it was my HD but i disconnected HD and it still does it
<thiebaude> im using 260.19.06 btw
<trism> thiebaude: probably okay then, my card is a really old 6 series
<thiebaude> ok, im going to try the update from 10.10 on the 11.04 live installer when i finish d'loading it
<Deithrian> Amazing....
<Deithrian> when using recordmydesktop
<Deithrian> it shows a border line i guess 1 pixel thin around the two monitors
<Deithrian> and thats all it takes to prevent me from activating the sidebar
<Deithrian> 1 pixel....
<Deithrian> unreliable
<alex_mayorga> Deithrian: reliable I'd say
<Deithrian> so the coder of the sidebar decided that only a single pixel from the entire estate of the button can make the sidebar active?
<Deithrian> that is just LOL :D
<alex_mayorga> can you post a screen capture? I don't quite get what you're explaining
<Deithrian> Open nautilus and maximize the window the sidebar disappears
<Deithrian> hover your mouse over the start button and try to find the one pixel that will make it steal focus so you can select anything from the sidebar
<Deithrian> the rest of the button estate is used to make the sidebar less or more transparent
<Deithrian> ridiculous !!! :D
<arand> apt-btrfs-snaphot: installed -> Time to go wild \o/
<LLStarks> will the usc get sexed up anymore before the release
<LLStarks> *sexied
<waynox111> trism: i tried to install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental and it said it couldn't find it.
<trism> waynox111: I said it wasn't on the cd, and it is in universe
<waynox111> oh so I need to add the repo
<trism> waynox111: yes, or just download the package from packages.ubuntu.com, the cd has all the deps for it, so you can just dpkg -i it
<waynox111> dpkg didn't work
<trism> waynox111: what was the error?
<waynox111> hope this doesn't flood
<waynox111> sudo dpkg -i libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<waynox111> dpkg: error processing libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (--install):
<waynox111>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<waynox111> Errors were encountered while processing:
<waynox111>  libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<gnomefreak> you should be able to just enable the repos
<arand> waynox111: You need to give the full path and filename
<gnomefreak> you can also try using the gui dpkg tool. right click the package after download and click open with gdebi or whatever the tool is called
<arand> They open in USC nowadays, but yea
<waynox111> just enable the universe
<waynox111> much more better
<waynox111> bbiab
<Chr|s> will gnome 3.0 be packaged in 11.04
<gnomefreak> Chr|s: yes it is already here
<gnomefreak> im gone need to do some shopping :(
<yofel> Chr|s: in a PPA yes, but not in the archive
<thiebaude> gnomefreak, ever been to an install-fest?
<Chr|s> yofel, so 11.04 wont have gnome 3.0 as default then, it will have 2.0
<yofel> it will have unity as default, and gnome 2.32 as fallback
<Chr|s> hmm unity
<wolter> no it didn't cease! :-/ help my unity crashes with each click on the panel
<tom_> does the xubuntu  have that big panel on the left as well? i like the speed increase on my end in 11.04 but i hate that panel
<Blue1> trism: i was able to get unity up thanks
<yofel> tom_: while I don't use neither unity nor xfce, I believe the panel is unity-only
<Blue1> trism: but there is not terminal window - which makes it not so useful
<tom_> yofel thx
 * thiebaude this is fun,lol :)
<tom_> yofel so that means i can use 11.04 without unity?
<Chr|s> bummer, gnome 3 comes out the 6th and it wont be a part of 11.04
<yofel> tom_: sure, even if you install ubuntu you can just use gnome 2 by selecting classic ubuntu at login
<ayush_> I just installed natty beta 1. it wont install the broadcom wireless drivers (which worked fine in maverick). pls help
<trism> Blue1: ctrl+alt+T should get you a terminal (or click the ubuntu logo and search for terminal)
<thiebaude> yofel, i can still insatll gnome 3 on 11.04?
<thiebaude> install
<tom_> yofel thx again
<arand> Um, 11.04 has most of gnome3, less the window/desktop management, hasn't it
<yofel> arand: erm, no?
<wolter> isn't anybody else getting severe problems with unity?
<yofel> gnome in natty is 2.32
<arand> Ok, then I need to read up
<yofel> there's a ppa with gnome3 packages
<charlie-tca> tom_: no, Xubuntu does not use unity, and does not have that panel on the left
<thiebaude> thanks yofel
<yofel> thiebaude: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/
<tom_> charlie-tca thx
<lcb> hey people, help me restore, reinstall the bug report system. apport is installed; ubuntu-bug trows me tu ubuntu-meta, not natty
<lcb> tu/to
<yofel> lcb: what package do you want to report the bug about?
<Chr|s> GNOME 3.0 rescheduled for September 2011
<Chr|s> heh nvm
<lcb> yofel, 3 or one of 3. it might need to explain the bug, not based on any package in special but on an update today.
<thiebaude> yofel, i might hold off on gnome 3 just to be safe
<yofel> lcb: hm, report it against the package you tink is the closest one to the issue and then deselect the package choice on launchpad when you put in the details
<yofel> s/tink/think/
<lcb> yofel, i said this today already, here: after updating ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard (all 1.217 to 1.218) 'touching' on touchpad crashes Ubuntu (desktop)
<yofel> hm... no idea, could be driver, X, xinput, or some gtk related thing...
<arand> It wasn't just these packages that was upgrded, was it?
<lcb> yofel, when i said that i ware hopping someone woulf fill the repport but i just checked and is not. it's not affecting only me - much more ppl and possible all users
<lcb> geez woulf/would - typo
<yofel> do you get logged out?
<lcb> arand, @ me? if so, yes
<lcb> for sure after updating those pkgs
<arand> lcb: The reason it "throws you to ubuntu-meta" is that all of these 3 packages are based on the source package ubuntu-meta.
<yofel> lcb: what version of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics do you have installed?
<arand> ubuntu-meta only handles dependencies, so the bug is almost certainly not there.
<arand> Unless they did actually remove stuff..
<yofel> sounds like lp 747126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747126 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "X crashes on first touchpad touch" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747126
<lcb> yofel, 1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-ubuntu9
<yofel> lcb: install updates, -ubuntu10 is  supposed to fix that
<yofel> *if* you have that bug, which sounds likely
<lcb> ohh shoot, i just noticed there is an update for that. but it is there not long ago
<yofel> nope, was fixed 5h ago
<yofel> then it had to be built, published, put on the mirrors...
<lcb> yofel, it's installing it
<lcb> yofel, if i quit now, that's because i intentionally touched the touchpad or the updates needs a reboot before fixing it.
<yofel> it needs one ^^
<lcb> yofel, fixed. needed a reboot or restart of the session. i did a reboot anyway
<yofel> needed a session restart
<lcb> ya, but much more updates were done so, playing on the safe side...
<lcb> that one was nasty, btw. and i believe it affected everyone with touchpads.
<penguin42> lcb: Nice fun bug :-)
 * yofel didn't log out when he heard of that
<lcb> penguin42, yeah... and ppl came immediately complaining and having the money back
<BlaDe^> hey peeps... i've installed vsftpd, and i can connect to it.. I created a user using useradd -g ftp -p password -s /user/sbin/nologin ftpuser (Or similar) ---- but it says invalid login if I try to login (logs reflect this too), any ideas why?
<Blue1> trism: i don't seem to have a anyway to access the gnome-terminal from unity, nor does it recognise any usb flash drives I plug in - is that normal?
<lcb> Blue1, even with ALT +F2 and gnome-terminal ?
<penguin42> Blue1: To get a terminal, click on the Ubuntu icon at the top, search for terminal
<lcb> btw, ALT+F2 seems to have an issue now. it opens the menus on top of the dialog
<trism> Blue1: also ctrl+alt+T should give you a terminal, and usb flash drives are working here
<penguin42> trism: How did you find that?
<charlie-tca> penguin42: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<trism> penguin42: find what?
<lcb> shortcuts
<Blue1> lcb: forgot about that let me try
<charlie-tca> shortcuts are listed at http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<trism> oh someone mentioned it here a while ago
<lcb> Blue1, i believe this one started today too
<charlie-tca> lcb: the alt+f2 thing?
<lcb> yes
<charlie-tca> That has not worked for quite a while already.
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Ah cool
<lcb> opens the search apps on top/at same time the run dialog
<Blue1> lcb: the run window comes up, but entering gnome-terminal does nothing
<lcb> Blue1, probably you don't have it installed
<Blue1> penguin42: i got nothing back
<penguin42> Blue1: Odd
<penguin42> Blue1: For me it shows me the gnome-terminal icon (and remote terminal services)
<Blue1> trism: ctrl+alt+t doesn't work either
<lcb> Blue1, CTRL+ALT+F1 and sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<lcb> login 1st btw
<Blue1> i am using the experimental thing trism spoke of:  libg1-mesa-dri-experimental from the universe repo
<Blue1> coming up with error after error --
<Blue1> let me try rebooting again
<lcb> recovery mode tough
<lcb> select all options, dpkg, clean, grub
<wolter> hm regex matching plugin was causing my problems, anybody else having problems with it?
<Blue1> reboot fixed many things - I now have a terminal window
<incorrect> how can i create a custom launcher? i don't seem to be able to pin eclipse
<lcb> so no more terminal disease:) so was not terminal.
<trism> incorrect: create a .desktop file and you can drag and drop it on the launcher
<incorrect> thanks
<Blue1> usb now working -- yeah
<incorrect> nope can't pin eclipse
<incorrect> not even after creating a ,desktop
<incorrect> oh you can drag it directly on
<incorrect> weird it opened up a second icon
<Deithrian> will compiz crashes be fixed soon?
<wolter> incorrect, if you run it and right click the 'keep in launcher' option?
<wolter> Deithrian, so you are getting them too??
<Deithrian> yep
<wolter> Deithrian, i disabled regex matching plugin and everything has calmed down
<Deithrian> where is that?!
<wolter> Deithrian, System Settings > Compiz Config / Settings Manager > Regex Matching
<incorrect> once its running i don't get an option
<wolter> incorrect, you don't get an eclipse icon in the launcher
<wolter> ?
<incorrect> i get an unknown icon
<incorrect> well a [?] icon
<wolter> oh
<Deithrian> wolter, i don't have Compiz config ?! O_o
<wolter> Deithrian, try to run ccsm
<wolter> or else you should be able to install it
<wolter> and what about the launcher lenses? wasn't that supposed to be working?
<incorrect> maybe unity3d works better
<wolter> oh you're using 2d
<Sonja> in terminal, i can see my password when i type it for sudo
<Sonja> is that a known bug?
<lcb> Sonja, no. it suppose to do that
<Sonja> :P
<lcb> Sonja, you want to see the password so you or the person behind you don't forget it?
<Sonja> makes sense
<lcb> :)
<Sonja> that and some icons in my panel look like broken links, but still work fine
<Sonja> are the only quirks i´ve noticed
<lcb> Sonja, that's nothing wrong with the pass thing. you have a couple applications where there is an option to see pass as we type it. only a few. and most of them shows asterisks. not in terminal tough.
<Sonja> normally terminal is just blank
<Sonja> when entering password
<Sonja> no ** or anything
<lcb> Sonja, no pics on those icons?
<lcb> Sonja, that one is normal.
<yofel> Sonja: sudo works fine here
<lcb> about missing icons, are you sure they are linked to real apps?
<Sonja> yeah the battery icon
<Sonja> and the network/wifi/eth0 icon
<Sonja> they still seem to work fine, when i right click them and use them
<lcb> Sonja, try changing themes
<Sonja> want a screenshot?
<Sonja> ok
<lcb> Sonja, right click on empty desktop spot, 'change desktop backgroung', then themes. select unity to start
<Sonja> i don´t see unity in there lol
<lcb> at the end
<Sonja> HumanME, New Wave, Radiance
<Sonja> are the last 3
<lcb> Sonja, Clearlooks
<lcb> on top
<Sonja> ok i got clearlooks now
<lcb> that one seems to work fine. some indeed are (or at least had issues)  with missing icons
<Sonja> the alert bar icons are still broken looking
<Sonja> but they work :)
<lcb> so you already have some of the previous ones working?
<lcb> i mean showing icons..
<Sonja> it´s the same situation as before i started messing in themes
<Sonja> it´s totally functional. just an aesthetic problem of missing images
<Sonja> i´ll reboot 3 more times and do a special voodo dance :)
<lcb> Sonja, is that a fresh installation or you upgraded it?
<lcb> Sonja, is that a virtual machine with no guest additions - not added?
<lu10> Hello, I just updated my system to ubuntu 11.04, but it seems that the mouse and the network connexion are not working after reboot.. anyone may help me please ?
<lcb> lu10, try sudo apt-get update - sudo apt-get upgrade - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -sudo apt-get -f install - reboot - press shift before loading grub - select dpkg - then clean - then grub - then failsafe and select default - reboot. it might work after all, i hope.
<lu10> lcb, the problem is that the connection is not working with ubuntu!
<Sonja> i upgraded from 10.10
<Sonja> i added sabily, i dunno if that was a factor
<Sonja> and i played in ubuntu tweak a lot
<lcb>  lu10 you need to check network/interfaces
<Sonja> in 10.10 before upgrading to natty today
<lu10> lcb, my problem is that the mouse / the connection are not working, only keyboard
<incorrect> thank god this release has a fix for the ath9k in this netbook
<lcb> Sonja, what i said to lu10 might help you too.
<lcb> lu10, you know how to configure network?
<lu10> lcb, yes but i think its a drivers problem
<lu10> the network must be auto-configured
<lcb> start with the simple configuration
<lcb> check sudo ifup eth0 (or the interface you use)
<lcb> ifup eth0
<lu10> ok
<lcb> no error?
<lu10> I'm using windows now, I'll reboot and try it
<lcb> oh...
<lcb> look
<lu10> Well I have no solution, no Internet / no mouse / nothing working on ubuntu, I was obliged to use windows :P
<lcb> check /etc/network/interfaces and use the default configuration, to start.
<lu10> ok
<lcb> lu10, windows is a bit di$$erent though.
<lcb> Sonja, one thing...  'ubuntu tweak' on a non final release... i don't think is a good idea
<Sonja> oh and have to turn on 3rd party sources again
<mnaines> Is Ubuntu 11.04 going to be any better?  I've been reading reports its actually the worst Ubuntu yet.
<Sonja> new! shiny!
<Sonja> higher number!
<Sonja> wow!
<skyjumper> define 'worst'
<Sonja> 10.10 is long term so you have the choice to stick with it
<mnaines> I thought 10.04 was the LTS
<Sonja> o maybe i´m wrong then
<jedix> hey, I'm trying to get ubuntu to boot on a system with only 3tb hdds, can someone help?
<mnaines> jedix, I got Ubuntu to run peacefully on a 40GB Corsair Force SSD
<jedix> the issue is with the GPT
<jedix> not installation or anyhting
<mnaines> Not really.  I got it to work fine on mine.
<jedix> ...it's only 40gb
<mnaines> Why do you need 3 Terabytes for the boot partition?
<jedix> I don;t, but it changes what the partition table looks like
<Blue1> trism: thanks!  http://pkill-9.com/?p=703
<jedix> ie, standard grub2 install can't be done
<mnaines> jedix, here's what I do:  I use a very small (40GB) drive as the boot drive then use terabyte drives externally for storing all my stuff
<xAndromeda> do you guys know how to make the dash resizable? its stuck full screen...
<BUGabundo> yupi kayey 
<jedix> mnaines: I on;y have 3tb disks
<xAndromeda> i thought the unity auto-resizes by default on beta
<mnaines> jedix, hmm...
<mnaines> jedix, you probably paid more for each terabyte disk than you would have for a 40GB Corsair Force SSD
<charlie-tca> dash disappears when you pick the app
<jedix> mnaines: doesn't really fix the issue
<mnaines> Jedix, what's the issue, then?
<jedix> mnaines: I can't boot the system because grub can't be installed on 3tb drives in the normal way
<jedix> I need help setting up grub2 to boot from GPT disks
<mnaines> jedix, that doesn't help me much.  I have not had a problem booting from a GPT disk
<jedix> mnaines: I didn't see you ask a question.
<thiebaude> well, im back , but my installing the 11.04 dvd did not work :(
<Deithrian> Well the recorded file from recordmydesktop is useless.Nothing converts it to anything but gray screen.
<xAndromeda> charlie-tca, how do i make it so the dash is liek the one here http://goo.gl/aKEGd
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, so what didn't work, exactly ?
<thiebaude> a error came up that said: [182.277030] panic occured, switching back to text mode
<thiebaude> but after that everything just locks up
<thiebaude> on the try ubuntu out and install ubuntu, both options
<charlie-tca> xAndromeda: get a bigger monitor?
<thiebaude> the 11.04 live DVD is 3.9 gb
<penguin42> thiebaude: If you get that panic error you could really do with getting the rest of the message - there should be a lot of detail that could explain why
<xAndromeda> charlie-tca, my monitor is 1080p... is that too small?!?!?!?!
<penguin42> xAndromeda: Yes, as of today Ubuntu is only supported on 4k HD monitors
<thiebaude> penguin42, im going to burn the iso again
<thiebaude> in brasero
<charlie-tca> what size in inches/ meters? 42inch will have more screen to see than 10 inches
<xAndromeda> charlie-tca, 22 inch ithink, is there no way to turn it on manually?
<thiebaude> penguin42, there was a list of other processes being loadin befor i got that error
<thiebaude> before
<xAndromeda> the full screen is insanely annoying
<Deithrian> Here is my Rant on the unity interface, since i can't upload the file from recordmydesktop to youtube i uploaded the 40mb file to rapidshare for your amusement, enjoy! (please don't ban me lol) http://rapidshare.com/files/455476097/out.ogv
<penguin42> thiebaude: was there a load of other text on the screen at that time - a digital picture of that would help people
<thiebaude> its so weird i have been using ubuntu since 6.06 and have never had problems with beta
<thiebaude> all i got was the error message i just showed you :)
<Lars___> hi
<thiebaude> penguin42, when i burn a iso do i burn as a file or contents?
<penguin42> thiebaude: I can't remember the appropriate options - what you don't want is a CD with that iso as one file on the CD, it has to be the actual image of the CD
<thiebaude> the cd/dvd creater was asking me do i want to burn as a file or the contents
<thiebaude> i probably need to use brasero
<ripps> How's the compiz stability with nvidia in ubuntu natty, I'm considering upgrading, but when I've tested Natty before using a livecd a little while back, every little change I made caused compiz to crash, is this better now?
<charlie-tca> ripps: it should be. everyday brings more changes and stability to it
<Deithrian> ripps it's great! It's working as intended, i already have 40% white hair on my head!
<Deithrian> dear god i hope Xubuntu is stable enough
<thiebaude> haha , white check me out, lol :)
<ripps> I'm aware that nouvoue is broken with my nvidia gt240, but the proprietary driver should be working
<Deithrian> Compiz random crashes
<Deithrian> it's not fatal, it recovers without closing any apps but still crashes
<Deithrian> dleting my rant video XD whoever got it got it
<thiebaude> you got a link?
<thiebaude> before its too late,lol :)
<Deithrian> http://rapidshare.com/files/455476097/out.ogv
<ripps> I'm probably not going to use Unity, I've tried it and the whole global menu bar is just too weird. I think I'll stick to my docky/awn-wingpanel setup
<thiebaude> thanks amn
<thiebaude> man
<thiebaude> lol
<Deithrian> tell me when you are done so i can press the Y lol
<thiebaude> my burning iso is almost done
<xAndromeda> soo um
<syn-ack> charlie-tca, There was something you wrote, I think it was last week sometime and I remember thinking that you were spot on. I can't remember what it is now though. :/
<xAndromeda> any way to make unity resizable? >_<
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<Deithrian> sneaky recordmydesktop prevented me from ridiculing unity on youtube >_>
<thiebaude> Deithrian, thanks
<syn-ack> charlie-tca, And there was also something from Jono that I remember actually agreeing with him on, which is rare but still the same
<charlie-tca> it's a conspiracy, Deithrian
<nemo> I might try unity again
<charlie-tca> heh
<Deithrian> i know rite O-O
<Deithrian> thiebaude are you done?
<thiebaude> yes
<Deithrian> ok thanks
<nemo> my objections to it last time I tried it about a month ago were * crashes  * positions new windows half off screen so I have to move 'em w/ alt + mouse * sloooooooow and unattactive heavy shadowing
<nemo> actually, the heavy shadowing was reeally irritating 'cause I had to spend way too long discovering the hidden unity window decorator that ran even in classic gnome, ignoring the window decorator config in ccsm
<nemo> took a while to find it and replace it with gtk window decorator
<Deithrian> dude they are taking people in the stoneage with this inteface :/
<nemo> whole thing feels hacked
<nemo> gnome is a big thing for a small team to try to replace well
<nemo> esp on a tight deadline
<xAndromeda> idk i think they did
<nemo> I think they should stick with classic by default, and just make people aware of unity to try it
<xAndromeda> fairly well
<Deithrian> what do you mean fairly well?
<nemo> apart from crashing and window movement quirks and slowness, it does implement basics decently
<nemo> but as soon as you get out of that, you run into trouble
<Deithrian> this interface is for playstation users who can only use gEdit
<nemo> that might be all they were shooting for though
<nemo> oh well, if they deprecate gnome or something, there's always debian :)
<Deithrian> debian is too outdated :/
<Deithrian> I hope that xubuntu will work for me :/ downloading
<nemo> Deithrian: there's bleeding edge debian :)
<nemo> but. yes. that's what I liked about ubuntu.
<nemo> a massive user base meant good support and plenty of packages
<nemo> I hope they don't lose the users too
<Deithrian> oh they will win users alright ... the ones that use  office
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu works for anybody! It is the good desktop environment
<Deithrian> charlie-tca, are you on Xubuntu now? beta1?
<charlie-tca> yup
<thiebaude> ok im going to try this 11/04 dvd is just burned , bbl :)
<charlie-tca> But I been on Natty Xubuntu since the beginning
<nemo> oh. since things are active here.
<Deithrian> charlie-tca, is it at least half stable as unity?
<thiebaude> i just burned
<nemo> might as well try again
<nemo> anyone using fglrx under natty?
<charlie-tca> sure, it is stable. It has a few minor annoyances
<charlie-tca> xubuntu uses Xfce 4.8, which is a bit of a change, but you get used to it quickly.
<nemo> I ran into an fglrx shader crasher in webgl, that impacts my 10.10 machine - I updated to latest fglrx from ATI and it was fixed there.
<xAndromeda> Deithrian, did the unity dash appear like that by default?
<nemo> but I was wondering if the (older) version in natty was also fixed
<nemo> so looking for someone to try a test page
<charlie-tca> There is a hidden panel at screen bottom you should find neat, too
<Deithrian> xAndromeda, what do you mean?
<Deithrian> charlie-tca, great :) downloading and installing Xfce my new home
<xAndromeda> Deithrian, for me the unity dash is fullscreen by default, i did ia clean install yesterday with the beta and it still appears full screen every time
<xAndromeda> most annoying thing on eaerth
<Deithrian> what is unity dash?!
<Deithrian> sorry my Engrish is not perfect
<xAndromeda> when you click on the ubuntu/application icon
<xAndromeda> the search thing
<Deithrian> for you it's on full screen??? :O
<Deithrian> my resolution is 1680x1050
<nemo> someone should do a poll for Natty users to vote on which desktop they are using :)
<nemo> would be interesting to see if we are in the minority
<Deithrian> my god i can't imagine that thing on fullscreen haha that will make me shoot myself
<Deithrian> i bet that will be the case nemo
<Deithrian> after all people need only one window open at a time like office
<Deithrian> or e-mail
<lcb> guys, you want the gnome menu i'll give you with no fee, only today: $ gnome-session-properties | Add Name: Gnome Panel ; Command: gnome-panel | save | move the menus on the bottom left a little bit to the right so don't overlap the unity bar and you still have gnome feeling menu
<Deithrian> more then one window open is bad news for stressed daily life ha ha
<xAndromeda> lol
<xAndromeda> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4898/screenshot1be.png
<xAndromeda> ^stuck with that ugly thing
<Deithrian> for example, before i use to have my Kaffeine running with TV, Opera, Xchat and Gimp, and i was able to switch between them with just one click at the taskbar
<Deithrian> but now i enjoy the calm environment of Unity where i have to click on the start button and double click on the app i want to switch to, or maybe use alt+tab to Compiz crash
<lcb> Deithrian, if you do what i said you could still have it.
<yofel> xAndromeda: that's the future! Newer... Shinier... better... and as a bonus even worser usability than ever!
<Deithrian> nah i will switch to Xubuntu :) thanks
<Lars___> switch to xubuntu no no
<Deithrian> yes yes
<yofel> you can just use gnome...
<lcb> Damn Small Linux works great too.
<Deithrian> what's wrong with Xubuntu?
<Lars___> no no
<Lars___> gnome (unity) is cool
 * yofel notes he's a KDE user :P
<Deithrian> oh KDE
<Deithrian> the interface where you have 100000 100% useless options to customize uselessness o-o
<yofel> yep
<xAndromeda> yofel, i dont hate the ui i just hate how its full screen all the freaking time and i cant find a way to change it
<lcb> btw yofel, any special way of installing kde... and still keep testing this as is?  from synaptics?
<Daekdroom> Every time I tried KDE I couldn't handle all the clutter.
<xAndromeda> its not in the unity settings under ccsm
<Lars___> Deithrian: if you dont like the unity why dont you use gnome
<xAndromeda> so fustrating
<Daekdroom> Not even long enough to try to change a few settings, anyway
<Deithrian> Lars___ i guess because i assume they will stop updating maintaining gnome?!
<lcb> ...Lars... or 11.04 under Classic Desktop
<Lars___> yes i meant that lcb
<yofel> lcb: well, kde shouldn't affect unity in any way I think. The only tested way if anything for installing kde is to install the kubuntu-destkop package
<Lars___> Deithrian:  gnome is still supported until at least 2013 (ubuntu10.04) or 2012 (ubuntu11.04)
<xAndromeda> i think unity should be delayed
<xAndromeda> this is perhaps the worst ubuntu beta ever
<Lars___> no
<Deithrian> Lars___ so they will not break things for gnome in order to make Unity work better?
<Lars___> Deithrian:  no ;)
<Deithrian> ok ;)
<Lars___> xAndromeda: the gnome 3 is worster
<kklimonda_> xAndromeda: there is not much time to delay Unity, at least you think they should delay it until 12.10 (the first release after next LTS)
<xAndromeda> Lars___ that fills me with confidence
<lcb> yofel, just tried my tasksel and is 'broken' debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another p...
<Deithrian> what about the 1gb mem usage? is that Unity?
<kklimonda_> people have to be given a chance to test it before LTS
<lcb> yofel, no synaptics running, no apt nothing
<yofel> lcb: I've seen that error in bug reports, and I'm totally clueless what debconf is trying to say there...
<yofel> lcb: hm, what does 'sudo lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat' say?
<Lars___> hello if you dont like unity you can test snowlinux
<xAndromeda> <kklimonda_>totaly
<lcb> yofel, just on second run. first time i used a couple minutes ago was fine
<Lars___> its my linux based on latest ubuntudistro
<Lars___> but with ordinary desktop
<yofel> well, don't ask me, I'm clueless when it comes to that error. lsof should at least tell you what process is locking it though
<lcb> yofel, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/lcb/.gvf ...
<lcb> ... frontend 3510 root    4uW  REG    8,1    54307 8597 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<taneli> jackd watchdog: timeout - killing jackd
<taneli> what do
<lcb> yofel, if this is for debugging i'll pastbin. if not i'll reboot and i guess that thing would be gone
<Deithrian> there we go another compiz crash
<Deithrian> oh look
<lcb> Deithrian, compiz with no addons?
<yofel> lcb: I'm too sleepy for debugging, just reboot
<Deithrian> what addons?!
<lcb> yofel,  :)
<lcb> Deithrian, compiz as it is on unity?
<Deithrian> when it crashes i have only "File" as a menu for all apps
<Deithrian> yes
<Deithrian> and the only option is Close from that menu
<Deithrian> can't minimize maximize apps
<lcb> Deithrian, i never had compiz crashes (running 1 fresh install, 1 upgrade from 10.10 and 1 server
<Deithrian> and right now i think i see the unity sidebar showing behind all the apps
<Deithrian> lcb lucky you O-O
<Deithrian> yep unity sidebar is showing behind all the apps when i click the start button
<Deithrian> and the apps are borderless
<lcb> Deithrian, sure... this is very subjective; no distro has same behavior on different hardwares
<Deithrian> lcb there are plenty of bug reports about this crash o-o
<Deithrian> otherwise i love Natty all my hardware works as it should
<lcb> Deithrian, as i said... running 3 nattys and no compiz errors
<Deithrian> is there alt+f4 command for ubuntu to close programs lol?
<lcb> about your talk, regarding natty. this is not final release so there is (immo) no complains to make, yet
<lcb> Deithrian, yes, there is. try it here :p
<Deithrian> lcb look, if people like to use it thats great, i need something that can handle 5 different apps running at the same time and i should be able to switch between them fast
<sadpanda2> arrgh every time i have to go throug hthe dash to open an app
<sadpanda2> i rage
<Deithrian> this interface is for people who open their e-mail thats all they do
<sadpanda2> this is so freaking useless
<lcb> Deithrian, how about installing that gnome-panel while natty is not final?
<lcb> not installing... i mean activating it
<sadpanda2> the dash
<sadpanda2> looks like a really bad rip
<sadpanda2> of the widnows start menue
<sadpanda2> *menu
<Deithrian> lcb because i think that 1 original gnome will not be supported as all effort will go to Unity, and 2 i think they will break gnome because of that in order to make Unity work
<Deithrian> *well
<sadpanda2> i guess we'll find out in a month
<sadpanda2> wont we?
<penguin42> Deithrian: And then the gnome3 guys are off trying to make that work - the saving grave is that so much doesn't have working 3d drivers something has to work on those - that maybe unity2d however
<sadpanda2> its too bad kde is still crap
<bazhang> not really topical for this channel
<Deithrian> true sorry o-o i'm off installing xubuntu
<lcb> Deithrian, do you know any distro so updated as ubuntu is? (forget about the interface, that you can change for your own taste, even under unity)
<yofel> bazhang: how is discussing unity OT?
<Deithrian> IF i can find a way to close Xchat and Opera to get to the bloody unity interface so i can start unetbootin LOL
<bazhang> yofel, no the part about kde being crap
<penguin42> sadpanda2: I've actually switched to KDE on this machine; it's almost there for me
<yofel> ah, agreed on that
<bazhang> sorry for the confusion, tab complete is my friend
<penguin42> now if I could only get them to take my patch....
<Deithrian> lcb as i said I LOVE Natty :) my Satellite tv works, my surround sound works, dual monitors work, but that interface is simply bluntly crap :)
<lcb> Deithrian, gnome-panel :P
<yofel> lcb: ubuntu classic :P
<lcb> that 2
<Deithrian> or Xubuntu ;) i will test Xubuntu to see if i still get 1gb mem usage
<lcb> or DSL
<lcb> i like to drive my ferrari with no fiat 600 doors though
<Deithrian> now guys how can i close this crashed Compiz :( all my apps have 1 menu "File" and under it there is "Close" which is not even active :*
<Deithrian> reboot? o-o
<Deithrian> OH it came to the Windows Fix O_O ha haaa
<sadpanda2> ima go boot windows peace
<yofel> logging out should be enough...
<lcb> Deithrian, $ top and check the pid. kill it
<yofel> we're still at a stage where killing X should probably fix most issues without a reboot, even if they disabled ctrl+alt+backspace ^^ (those were days...)
<penguin42> yofel: Doesn't seem to on some of the Radeon issues I keep triggering; it breaks it really well
<yofel> penguin42: true, same for my GPU lockups with nouveau..
<LuizCB> Net and Split just made a visit to Freenod. Long time don't see them.
<slyrus> the startup sound is too loud!
<arand> slyrus: As has been the case for a loong time...
<lcb> slyrus, $ gnome-volume-control  | play with it :)
<slyrus> ok, thanks lcb
<nerdy_kid> hi everyone, for some reason banshee wont detect some new plugins I installed.  any idea why this would be so?
<lcb> slyrus, a couple of ideas of changing system sounds here -> http://myubuntublog.wordpress.com/category/natty/
<slyrus> otherwise, the sound volume is fine (and works, out of the box on this hw, unlike maverick -- yay!) but that startup sound is just too loud.
<lcb> not sure how to do it but for sure there is a way of editing that sound file and lowering the volume
<phibxr> What is the purpose of the backlight in Unity? The colors seem quite random to me.
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-02
<Deithrian> do i ask questions about Xubuntu Natty here or in #Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> here
<charlie-tca> Everything +1 goes here
<Deithrian> Ok using nvidia-settings in Xubuntu to setup dual monitors, it doesn't take into account the "Make this my primary display" setting and it makes the other monitor primary
<charlie-tca> There are several people that hang out here and run Xubuntu Natty
<Deithrian> also after i enabled the second monitor with twin view the bar that shows at the bottom of the screen no longer functions
<Deithrian> it loads on startup then hides then i can't make it popup when i go to the bottom of the screen
<charlie-tca> right, panels in dual monitor is broken
<charlie-tca> What about making it not hide?
<Deithrian> it's just gone
<Deithrian> umm where do i make it non hide?
<charlie-tca> click the logo, Settings -> Panel
<Deithrian> oh found it
<Deithrian> weird
<charlie-tca> make panel1 on top, uncheck the automatically hide
<Deithrian> panel is "LockPanel option selected auto hide is not selected
<charlie-tca> oops, check the Lock panel, uncheck the Automatically show and hide
<charlie-tca> It should let it show up then
<charlie-tca> not panel 1, panel 2
<charlie-tca> panel 1 is always the top panel, panel 2 is the bottom
<Deithrian> ok when i'm in that menu the bottom panel shows up when i close the menu the bottom panel drops down and it's gone again meaning i can't make it show with the mouse
<Deithrian> ohh ok
<Deithrian> panel 2 :)
<Deithrian> ok it's working now
<charlie-tca> right, select the panel 2, uncheck automatically show and hide for it
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to make dual monitors work right
<Deithrian> charlie-tca any way to make the primary monitor thing work? my second monitor is smaller and to the left :/
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I only run a single monitor on each of my three computers
<Deithrian> charlie-tca it's strange because the splash screen loads correctly on my main monitor and second monitor works as it should in splash screen
<charlie-tca> You might have to ask that in #xfce.
<Deithrian> ok thank you :)
<Deithrian> btw this is gorgeous interface ^_^
<charlie-tca> Thank you. I can pass that on to the artist
<penguin42> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/01/ubuntu1004_beta_review/  is pretty scathing
<ceed^> Hi. anyone else seeing these dependency problems right now when trying to upgrade: http://pastebin.com/a1X2hu5L
<Deithrian> i think i figured it out o-o for some reason with twin view my second monitor is missing from the nvidia generated config huh
<thiebaude> im on 11.04 so far so good :)
<gordonjcp> I really want to like Unity but it just makes me seasick
<gordonjcp> and the deep drop-shadows make my eyes hurt
<thiebaude> im going check out classic gnome see i like it better :)
<ceed^> I had decided to hate Unity, but I can't. It's simple and works. Buggy though.
<syn-ack> I still prefer Gnome Shell, myself.
<syn-ack> Unity is faster tho...
<Sonja> what´s the differences between chrome and chromium
<Sonja> i have both now
<gordonjcp> ceed^: about the only thing I can't really get past is the lack of a taskbar
<gordonjcp> there's no easy way to see which apps are running
<TheBuntu> im useing the 2.6.39 rc1 kernel..in 10.10....how can i add the nvidia 270.26...repo
<BUGabundo> Sonja: chromium is the community build of the code of chromium
<Sonja> my chromium is all configured as i like it
<BUGabundo> chrome is the binary built (who know how and for what target) and distribuited by google
<Sonja> after the upgrade to natty, i now have a chrome available too
<BUGabundo> I doubt it
<BUGabundo> *we* don't provide chrome
<Sonja> it might just be chromium packaged as chrome?
<Sonja> i have the old blue chromium and the pan-african coloured chrome available
<BUGabundo> no
<Sonja> they open different windows
<Sonja> have different settings in them
<TheBuntu> im useing the 2.6.39 rc1 kernel..in 10.10....how can i add the nvidia 270.26...repo ???
<deithrian> charlie-tca well i placed the left monitor on the right side of the main monitor in nvidia-settings and now it works as it should have o-o left monitor is secondary right monitor is main although in nvidia-settings it's the opposite, also the bottom panel works as well with autohide weird
<shaneo> can someone give me a hand with a vm error
<shaneo> Apr 01 19:49:36.526: app-3077564096| Building module with command: /usr/bin/make -C /tmp/vmware-root/modules/vmmon-only auto-build SUPPORT_SMP=1 HEADER_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.38-7-generic/build/include CC=/usr/bin/gcc GREP=/usr/bin/make IS_GCC_3=no VMCCVER=4.5.2
<shaneo> Apr 01 19:49:43.430: app-3077564096| Failed to compile module vmmon!
<TheBuntu> im useing the 2.6.39 rc1 kernel..in 10.10....how can i add the nvidia 270.26...repo
<_skpl> can i get supprt for natty here?
<bjsnider> TheBuntu, unsupported and offtopic
<thiebaude> TheBuntu, try #ubuntu
<thiebaude> :)
<TheBuntu> how #ubuntu...going to tell me how to add a natty repo
<thiebaude> TheBuntu, its not good to mix and match repos like that
<bjsnider> TheBuntu, the 270 blob for maverick is in the x-updates ppa
<bjsnider> but it may not work with that kernel, and if it doesn't, there's nothing anybody can do about it
<TheBuntu> thiebaude: i know..but i been running the natty kernel on 10.10 every sence 2.6.38.rc1...with no trouble...just now on 2.6.39.rc1...the 10.10 nvidia dont want to activate..thats why i wanted natty nvidia repo
<jkorkean> itaylor57: http://pastebin.com/Zgqc41Qq
<thiebaude> ok TheBuntu  :)
<thiebaude> i sure dont know how to add it
<TheBuntu> bjsnider: where do i get the ppa x-update
<bjsnider> TheBuntu, google is your friend
<jkorkean> itaylor57: any idea?
<TheBuntu> bjsnider: is this what i want...    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<jkorkean> i heard notification area is nowadays picky on what it accepts, but reinstalling should have resolved that (i guess)
<itaylor57> jkorkean: no
<jkorkean> ok, ill file a bug on this
<ethana2> Hello all, I have just installed and updated/dist-upgraded Ubuntu 11.04 on this computer
<ethana2> I would like to install Nouveau 3d and get Unity running, how should I go about it?
<Daekdroom> ethana2, install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental package, but have in mind that it is an unsupported package.
<eekTheCat> is it possible to change the shortcut keys the unity panel uses?
<_skpl> i install natty neta but when the machine logs on i dont get a panel or anything.
<eekTheCat> from mod4+1, mod4+2 and so on to something else
<eekTheCat> i've always used those keys to change desktops
<ethana2> Daekdroom: I've been using Nouveau for about a year on different machines-- does it seem to generally be functional at the moment?
<ethana2> like, if it explodes, i can deal-- but what's the probability of that right now?
<Daekdroom> The 3d? I wouldn't count on it.
<Daekdroom> I mean, I've seen people test that package, and it couldn't run unity
<ethana2> Daekdroom: hrmm.. so just because it can run compiz on a machine with a previous release doesn't mean it can run unity on it with 11.04?
<Daekdroom> ethana2, it's possible.
<ethana2> Daekdroom: if it explodes, will removing that package fix it?
<Daekdroom> ethana2, yes, unless it actually explodes ;)
<Daekdroom> Which is not going to happen
<ethana2> Daekdroom: well, Nouveau has caused a gpu of mine to explode, kind of
<ethana2> Daekdroom: if you remember the whole bad manufacturing nVidia debacle
<Daekdroom> Sort of.
<ethana2> Daekdroom: filed on the class action, waiting for my airbill'd box to send it in one last time
<BUGabundo> bed(NOW)
<eekTheCat> from what i'm reading this panel thing isn't even remotely customizable is it
<ethana2> ok, Unity is running :D ...only the little ubuntu icon in the top left isn't there
<Kurdistan> hey guys how are unity going on in ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> how stabile will it be in release day?
<Kurdistan> how will 11.04 perform in boot, battery time etc?
<Kurdistan> better then 10.10?
<coz_> Kurdistan,  I dont use it on a laptop so I couldnt say here
<coz_> Kurdistan,  it  has its issues... of course... it seems to be running decently but thinks can certainly change within these next few weeks :)
<Kurdistan> nobody here that can tell me?
<bazhang> Kurdistan, as its not released yet, no
<Kurdistan> but this is for people that use ubuntu 11.04 beta?
<coz_> Kurdistan,  this channel is yes
<coz_> Kurdistan,   hang out here,, someone running this on a laptop may have some info for you,, however,, its not released and as I said , things can change in the next few weeks
<Kurdistan> coz_, I hope becuase there is many unity haters out there.
<Kurdistan> they would love to see unity fall.
<coz_> Kurdistan,  :)  well I am not a lover of it here :)  I change the session to classic gnome
<coz_> Kurdistan,  on a desktop Unity + global menu is  too difficutlt to deal with
<Kurdistan> okey, It looks really good.
<lcb> Kurdistan, is running nice on my laptop. try it first on a virtual machine though
<coz_> Kurdistan,  it does have a nice look to it
<Kurdistan> better then all ubuntu version I have tried past years.
<Kurdistan> classic gnome is good. I think gnome 3 will be apart of 11.10?
<lcb> Kurdistan, natty is a much more improved 10.10 with a different interface. however you can easily use "10.10" desktop (here called Classic Desktop)
<coz_> Kurdistan,  not sure about that,,, I doubt it
<lcb> Kurdistan, about the haters, they probably will became eaters on april 28th
<Kurdistan> thx girls/guys
<coz_> Kurdistan,  guy here :)
<Kurdistan> will battery time be better?
<lcb> i'll tell my girl :)
<lcb> Kurdistan, seems better, yes
<coz_> Kurdistan,  I think th at was one of the working ideas  when this was planned
<ethana2> lcb: how much better?
<Kurdistan> how is boot-time? any improvement? 10.4 was big improvement compare to 9.10.
<lcb> Kurdistan, all core system is upgraded, so imagine
<Kurdistan> 10.10 same boot-time as 10.04
<lcb> i have no way of comparing it now. but on this laptop my cpu fan is not working no much as on 10.10. didn't check the rates though
<lcb> no much /so much*
<Kurdistan> oki... thx anyway
<lcb> Kurdistan, try it and cameback so you'll know if you will be one of the eaters :p
<Kurdistan> lcb I have only one laptop
<Kurdistan> I am student :P I dont have time anymore to play around
<lcb> Kurdistan, try it on a VirtualBox machine, it's easy to set it up, all
<Kurdistan> I want it just to work and tired of install different dist...
<Kurdistan> lcb true, but I am lazzzzzzy...
<lcb> Kurdistan, have in mind, at the moment unity desktop, now called simply 'Ubuntu', doesn't have gnome /tree menus
<lcb> Kurdistan, from kurdistan to portugal is not so far, so came here and i'll do it for you.
<Kurdistan> lcb hahaha :P you are cool
<lcb> Kurdistan, are you from Turkey, Iraqi, Iran or Syria?
<lcb> all - kurdistan "land of kurds"
<Kurdistan> lcb nice one that knows about kurdistan and kurds.
<Kurdistan> from the turkish part of Kurdistan
<lcb> Kurdistan, i'm not so lazzzzzzy to check wikipedia :p
<Kurdistan> lcb I hate wikipedia
<lcb> anyway, i knew a bit about it
<Kurdistan> many crapy facts
<lcb> Kurdistan, Internet - the big new encyclopedia - wikipedia a small part of internet
<Kurdistan> lcb true
<lcb> yeap
<lcb> Kurdistan, damn small linux runs very well on all diskettes. too bad is not developed anymore. you can tell that to the 'haters'
<Kurdistan> lcb yeah I have read about it before.
<Kurdistan> slitaz was the last distro I tried in virtualbox
<Kurdistan> really lightweighted
<lcb> there are a couple, nowadays
<Kurdistan> yes...
<lcb> i even made a computer from a pocket calculator, a small satellite dish with a cooking pan for internet and all in BASIC.
<lcb> j/k
<Kurdistan> lol
<Kurdistan> have nice time peepz
<lcb> you too :)
<Guest64094> charlie-tca i think the bug may be in Xubuntu, when i checked, panel 1 was set to "auto" and when i selected "monitor 1" it displayed at the right position.
<Chat0439> canada!
<Guest64094> Tetsu!
<Chat0439> casagea
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/747824 is affecting eveyrone isn't it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 747824 in ubufox (Ubuntu) "unable to press serch button on ubuntu start page" [Undecided,New]
<nkiesel1> just upgraded to 11.04 beta1 and have some basic problems with unity on my netbook
<coz_> nkiesel1,   if you tell everyone the issues ,, anyone familiar with them may be able to help :)
<nkiesel1> example: only app running is firefox in full-screen mode.  How to I access the unity side-bar from this state?
<coz_> nkiesel1,   move your mouse up to the upper left corner where the ubuntu logo is
<nkiesel1> right now the only way I know is to either minimize or non-fullscreen firefox
<nkiesel1> there is no logo in full-screen mode
<coz_> nkiesel1,   ok it should still show when you move the mouse up there
<coz_> nkiesel1,   can you open ccsm...click on the Unity plugin to see if it is ticked for autohide
<nkiesel1> it shows the tab bar
<nkiesel1> of firefox when I go to the top-left corner
<nkiesel1> ccsm?
<coz_> nkiesel1,   yeah compiz config settings manager
<coz_> nkiesel1,  if you close firefox ,, in the launcher it is a white icon with a crecent wrrench  icon
<nkiesel1> ccsm is not installed right now
<coz_> nkiesel1,  oh ,, ok
<coz_> nkiesel1,  mm
<nkiesel1> i'm willing to install if that helps
<coz_> nkiesel1,   well it con tains the plugin settings for compiz...
<nkiesel1> applying changes...
<coz_> nkiesel1,  I assume the video driver is already installed ...yes?
<nkiesel1> good Q.  i clearly have "a" video driver
<nkiesel1> i now started ccsm and clicked on the unity plugin
<coz_> nkiesel1,  ok the "Hide Launcher" pull down should be set to  Dodge windows
<nkiesel1> it is
<coz_> nkiesel1,  mm
<coz_> nkiesel1,  then it should open when you mouse over the upper left corner of the screen  ...left corner,.left side
<nkiesel1> key to put keyboard-focus on launcher is set to <Alt>F1
<coz_> yes
<nkiesel1> upper-left corner: it does, unless I'm in a full-screen mode
<nkiesel1> then it does nothing (visible)
<coz_> nkiesel1,  mm  that sounds unreasonable
<coz_> nkiesel1,  sounds more like a bug  than normal behavior,, hopefully
<coz_> nkiesel1,  try just maximizing firefox instead of full screen
<nkiesel1> I don't see the top panel (with ubuntu icon in top left, time etc in top right) in full-screen mode, and of course I don't want to
<nkiesel1> will try maximize
<Randolf> how do I get empathy to let pidgin handle im?
<coz_> Randolf,  ooo I dont use either sorry
<nkiesel1> maximize works, but waists about 10% of my precious screen height because it now shows top-panel, tab-bar, and url bar
<coz_> nkiesel1,  right understood
<coz_> nkiesel1,  well I am going to assume it is a bug,,, on a netbook,, accessing the launcher is absolutely necessary,, I cant imagine this is a "feature"
<nkiesel1> i guess I'm just looking for a way to make Alt-F1 work even in full-screen mode
<nkiesel1> coz_: should I file a bug? where (was first on the unity irc, but they sent me here)
<nkiesel1> thanks for your help btw
<coz_> nkiesel1,  well I would stick around here  and ask again just in case,, personally I would file a but report  and explain how necessary the launcher accessibility is when full screen window is opened
<nkiesel1> only workaround I have right now is to have a 2nd app running in non-fullscreen mode (e.g. gnome-terminal), and the <Alt>Tab to that, and access the launcher from there
<coz_> nkiesel1,  mm  well.. as I said ,, I would report this.. see what they say
<coz_> nkiesel1,  or go back to #ayatana ,, which is where the developers are,, and ask there
<nkiesel1> (and of course I then start working in the terminal and thus full-screen that as well, and I'm back to square 1 :-)
<coz_> nkiesel1,  yeah this sounds like inconvenience and that is not suppose to be on a net book,, accessing the launcher, in my opinion, is critical on netbook
<ubuntuguest> Hey guys, I have a quick question to ask
<ubuntuguest> I will be installing Natty to an external USB drive later tonight and wanted to know if the installer still has the "Advanced" options so I can change the location of GRUB. Also I would like to know which screen it is on if anyone knows
<bazhang> ubuntuguest, near the end of the installation process iirc
<bazhang> ubuntuguest, the live cd or the debian-installer?
<ubuntuguest> bazhang: LiveUSB
<bazhang> should prompt you near the end if I recall correctly
<trism> ubuntuguest: you can select the location of grub on the manual partitioning screen, as far as I know, for the moment though, you can only choose not to install grub by running: ubiquity -b;
<bazhang> not used the live cd for awhile though
<trism> they changed it considerably for natty
<bin_bash> Hello
<bazhang> hi
<ubuntuguest> trism: so I can change to location on the Manual partition screen? I want it to install GRUB to the external drive's MBR and not the Internal
<ubuntuguest> *the location
<bin_bash> I have a MacBook Pro 8,1 with a 2.3 GHz i5 processor. I wanted to know if I should try running Natty or if I could stick with Lynx or Maverick. I haven't installed any of them yet, as I just got the computer today. ANY help is appreciated.
<trism> ubuntuguest: I believe I saw the option there, because I was trying to select to not install grub, but that wasn't in the combo box
<ubuntuguest> trism: Ok, thanks I will keep that in mind when installing later tonight :)
<foxmike> exit
<ubuntuguest> I was using the LiveUSB of the Beta earlier and I am really enjoying it, this release of Ubuntu is going to be amazing!
<arand> trism: Is it full out a combo box nowadays, you can't write in it no more?
<bin_bash> Anyone?
<bazhang> bin_bash, stick with a release
<bazhang> bin_bash, wait for the end of april for natty
<arand> bin_bash: Natty is beta, consider it unstable.
<coz_> bin_bash,   ubuntu 10.04 is the LTS  version
<bazhang> april 28 or thereabouts
<bin_bash> bazhang: I've heard that 10.04 or 10.10 might not be compatible with my processor. I have NO Idea how to find this out
<coz_> bin_bash,  i would probably go with that or  if you want  ubuntu 10.10
<trism> arand: yeah, it only let you choose from a set number of locations, last time I checked during alpha 3 anyway
<coz_> bin_bash,  oh mm thats interesting about the cpu
<arand> bin_bash: Run liveCDs and test the different release
<bazhang> bin_bash, you could try natty, but its hardly completely stable right now
<bin_bash> coz: yeah, apparently Sandy Bridge is not compatible or something. When I ran the live CD everything looked okay, but I have no idea if it'll reflect how it'll behave once actually installed.
<bin_bash> I'm also worried I won't be able to find the drivers I need
<arand> It should reflect it reasonably...
<coz_> bin_bash,   well are you intending to dual boot?
<bin_bash> coz_: Yes, with OS X.
<coz_> bin_bash,  well  then you will have that partitioned off ,, and at the worst you would just reformat it for mac and use it as storage,, yes?
<bin_bash> Yeah I guess. I already used GParted to partition
<coz_> bin_bash,  then cant hurt to try,, which version did you use the live cd ?
<bin_bash> 10.04
<bin_bash> It's the only version I had downloaded.
<coz_> bin_bash,  ok thats the LTS  long term support
<bin_bash> coz_: yeah, it's the version I had been using.
<coz_> bin_bash,  so give it a try,, if it worked as live cd  it is more liekly to work installed as well
<bin_bash> Basically I had another MacBook Pro that was supported with 10.04 (5,5) but then it got messed up, and so they replaced it for free. But I didn't know this processor was potentially incompatible
<coz_> bin_bash,  I use live cd to test clients systems... I have not had it  fail on install once the live cd worked
<bin_bash> Also, I'm concerned about finding the drivers I need.
<bin_bash> coz_: I was able to get into gnome and use gparted and everything.
<coz_> bin_bash,  well jump in.. as I said if it fails,, seems unlikely,, you can reformat that partition
<bin_bash> this is true.
<bin_bash> coz_: How can I make sure I find the right drivers? the wireless one is especially important.
<coz_> bin_bash,  but it would be interesting to hear about the results
<bin_bash> I can't find anything about drivers. I don't even kjnow what kind of wireless card this is.
<arand> You will probably be able to find out using "lspci" whence in ubuntu.
<arand> bin_bash: And, as it were, in most cases the drivers are already present in the kernel, or easily installable using the "additional drivers" (jockey-gtk) application
<bin_bash> okay this might be an insane question
<bin_bash> but i found these files in this "linux" folder
<bin_bash> do you know what this is
<bin_bash> bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<arand> Kernel source for the broadcom wireless driver module, for a 32bit debian/ubuntu system I would venture a guess...
<arand> That package will be available to install from the repositories.
<id10t> Hello, I was running a dual boot of 10.10 and win7, normally I use g-parted to remove my linux partition and then install a different version with no problem. Tried the same method with natty beta1 but grub loaded to rescue, I repaired grub but natty failed to load. any ideas?
<bin_bash> Do you guise know what this is?
<bin_bash> dkms_2.1.1.2-2fakesync1_all.deb
<arand> repaired grub how? failed to load how?
<id10t> I am guessing this channel is for natty
<arand> id10t: Indeed
<id10t> arand, I repaired grub using the live cd... then when I select natty to load from grub, it loads partially and then freezes
<arand> dkms is stuff for kompiling kernel modules...
<bin_bash> Okay
<bin_bash> Well I'll put this stuff on the flash drive in case i need it
<bin_bash> I'll be back soon hopefully.
<arand> id10t: So you get the ubuntu splash screen?
<bin_bash> Wish me luck in installing 10.04!
<arand> bin_bash: 11.04*
<id10t> arand, no splash, just text
<bin_bash> No, 10.04
<id10t> arand, sorry I will load it and give the exact point of freeze
<arand> bin_bash: Ah, right, then you have support in #ubuntu
<id10t> 1 moment
<arand> id10t: But the kernel starts initiating?
<bin_bash> arand: I'm just hoping it doesn't totally eff up my system
<arand> bin_bash: Well, there's something for making backups at key points in time...
<id10t> arand, hmmmm..... not sure what just happened, but it loaded....
<arand> Of at least the most important data...
<bin_bash> arand: yeah I have my ubuntu home folder and my entire OS X partition backed up
<id10t> well anyway, I had to reinstall grub because it didn't load from the cd (install along side other operating system) method didn't work
<arand> So you get the grub menu with kernel options though?
<id10t> arand, only after re-installing grub from the live cd
<arand> And if it does manage to load up the kernel, I would say the problem doesn't lie in grub, but further on in the boot process
<id10t> initally, I only got grub rescue
<arand> Hmm, the installer is normally supposed to reinstall grub in a sane way.. but anyways, atm, i think your problem is past grub
<id10t> Curious, natty beta has a much longer load time than 10.10, think this will change with final release?
<arand> I do not know, if you run bootchart and try to pin down specifics and bug report it, it might ;)
<id10t> I wish I was better with this stuff, everything I do is trial and error... I dont know what bootchart is..
<arand> It's an application, install it and look at the charts in /var/log/bootchart I think
<id10t> I'll give it a shot
<arand> Though having a reference to the old faster system would be quite helpful in that case, unless there is stuff that is obvious
<id10t> Maybe I should have mentioned the system I am running it on, thinkpad x120e, 4 gig's of ram
<arand> Also, note that there is optimisation going on during the first boot(s?) So the boot speed won't be representative the first boot around
<id10t> I did not know that... thanks
<Randolf> why do compiz window decoration shadow settings get overrode?
<bin_bash> Well, 10.04 installed successfully.
<TheBuntu> in 11.04.... what replaced /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> TheBuntu, its replaced long ago
<DrakasX> Hello all
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rigved> hi everyone...i am talking about bug 458872...i want to test a fix which I have created for it. how do i do that? specifically, i want to introduce cruft into my system. how do i do that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458872 in computer-janitor (Ubuntu) "Don't mark for removal manually installed packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458872
<bazhang> TheBuntu, ^
<DrakasX> I'm currently preparing to upgrade to 11.04 and i was wondering if the Broadcom wireless driver is unsupported, since i noticed it on the list of packages to be removed.
<DrakasX> I forgot to mention i am upgrading via network
<TheBuntu> i just need to know where the file went to that i can edit the kernel line
<bazhang> TheBuntu, check that link?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2   <---- TheBuntu
<TheBuntu> bazhang: its telling me what i thought and asked where it went to.../boot/grub/menu.lst......i have no menu.lst in there....and plus im geting...sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst........ No protocol specified
<TheBuntu> kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0
<arand> TheBuntu: grub2 has /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lazyPower> Question about the Natty Beta, how do you change the screen resolution? the system-applet has been removed (As far as i can tell) and its not using xorg, so i'm at a loss on how to change it. Maybe my google-fu is weak tonight?
<TheBuntu> arand: i found that....so thats where i edit the kernel line then right
<Amaranth> lazyPower: It's using xorg, open the unity dash (click the ubuntu logo) and type in monitor
<Amaranth> lazyPower: Or if you're in classic click the Ubuntu logo, go to preferences, click on monitors
<ubudork> hola... i just updated 10.10 to 11.04... after i have logged in i see my new desktop, i can move the mouse around  but that is it. no response to keyboard or clicking on any item. all seems frozen... heeeelp!
<ubudork> no one able to help out here?
<Amaranth> ubudork: Is that in the unity interface?
<Amaranth> ubudork: does pressing caps lock turn the light on?
<Amaranth> also, is that intel video?
<ubudork> it is nvidia video, caps lock turns light on
<ubudork> yes seems unity is set default¨
<Amaranth> ubudork: See if it happens with classic
<Amaranth> ubudork: Try regular classic first then try classic (no effects)
<Amaranth> you can choose those on the gdm login screen after you choose your user but before you put in your password
<ubudork> i tried ctrl alt delete now.... after one two minutes the computer responded and shut down
<Griemak> Boot it back up and see if a "Kernel panic" message occurs, it is posible the Nvidia driver failed install?
<ubudork> same frozen experience in classic. will try no fx now
<Griemak> Which Nvidia card do you have?  Have you installed the Nvidia driver yet?
<ubudork> no fx works... puh
<ubudork> i think i saw that the 260.something was installed
<Griemak> which Nvidia card do you have?  the 260.something may be incorrect
<ubudork> will check now. not sure what card. it is a old lenovo 300n200 laptop
<Griemak> You may want the NVidia-173, not NVidia-Current, check the Nvidia model to see
<benzaldehyde> is the upgrade from maverick to natty the same route from lucid to maverick, i.e. can i mount the iso and let the upgrade manager do the rest?
<ubudork> well the current driver is the only one appearing in the thirdpasrty driver window
<ubudork> do i use synaptic then?
<Griemak> perhaps, were you able to track down your gpu to see if it can handle the 270.x version?
<ubudork> no luck identifying the adapter
<rigved> benzaldehyde: just for your info, natty is still in beta stage. so do not do this for a production system. but otherwise, upgrade is still the same process
<Griemak> try the "auto find" beta application at Nvidia's website, under "Drivers" from nvidia.com
<ubudork> if i install the 173 driver ubuntu-desktop and a whole lot of x-org files will be removed
<benzaldehyde> rigved: I just figured out i have both alternate iso all ready burned to discs, shwew, this is going to be cake. appreciatete the advice though--playstation 3 home use though thanks
<bin_bash> Alright, I think I'm going to have to wipe and install natty. While 10.04 installed, nothing works. I can't get any internet. The people in #ubuntu can't seem to help. Any advice?
<ubudork> it is the Nvidia GeForce Go7300
<benzaldehyde> rigved: this channel is less busy than the other buntu chans--nice to not have ten thousand people asking 90 different questions at once
<rigved> benzaldehyde: this channel is for 11.04 related questions only. #ubuntu for question related to 10.04 and 10.10 (9.10 will reach end-of-life soon). #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Griemak> That GPU is listed as being the 270.x version.  what do you get when you run "nvidia-settings"?
<ubudork> a whole lot of errors
<ubudork> unable to asign cursor shadow.. etc... (no display connection
<ubudork> all in all just a bunch of: Unable to assign.... Errors
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: when i get to 11.04 i will see if i can mirror the error on ppc64 architecture if you can tell me what you are running into
<Griemak> doesn't sound like it was loaded/installed properly...  'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current --purge' followed by a 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' may help?
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: oh nvm, nvidia
<ubudork> benzaldehyde: ??
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: i was saying i would try to reproduce the error on my end but i don't have that hardware
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: i stepped in half-way through your discussion, just trying to get acclimated
<Griemak> I had issues with the Nvidia driver as well, turned out the Kernal (dkms) was corrupt
<ubudork> ah.. ok :)
<benzaldehyde> you are welcome 'dork' :3
<id10t> Hello, Anyone else experience this. Install proprietary ATI 11.3 drivers and unity becomes disabled?
<id10t> well im sure if its a real issue a dev will address it....
<ubudork> purged and reinstalled... same problem
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: you are basicaly dealing with a hardware issue, correct?
<ubudork> i dont know..
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: k, but i see a lot of talk about nvidia. am i to assume this is the focus of the issue
<ubudork> i am only able to use desktop in non FX mode
<Griemak> benzaldehyde: my amateur assumption: when he boots no fx, he's fine, otherwise he is frozen and 'nvidia-Settings' is throwing errors
<Griemak> whoops... or "her", assuming male is bad :(
<ubudork> yes sir
<benzaldehyde> Griemak: could it be  conflict with another package?
<ubudork> i am a he-man
<Griemak> Yes, it could.  He purged and reinstalled nvidia-current and his GPU supports the latest version. Nouveu conflict?
<ubudork> Griemak: is correct in the assumption
<id10t> Has anyone been able to install the proprietary ati 11.3 drivers and have unity function correctly?
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: i know this might not work for you but i had a problem using my mouse, it turned out to be a conflict with xserver-xorg-input-synaptics so i guess what i am saying is keep purging until something does happen but write it down because you may want to install what you take out later
<ubudork> hmmmm......  not sure i am up to that. dont really know where to start... and for sure not where to continue
<Suhn_> hello
<benzaldehyde> Suhn_: numma numma hey, ello
<ubudork> guess i will have to wait for a fix or something
<Suhn_> i have a bad problam
<Suhn_> I just updated to 11.04
<Suhn_> But on the boot manager when i select ubuntu, it just restarts the computer
<nit-wit> Suhn_, did it upgrade with no errors?
<rww> see /topic if you're using Wubi.
<Griemak> ubudork: if time permits, you could try a reburn of the ISO and install again with the Beta that was recently pushed
<Suhn_> Idk
<Suhn_> It might have failed to read a mirror
<id10t> Suhn_: if you can load from a live cd/usb follow this tutorial:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<rww> although iono if it applies to upgrades
<Suhn_> i thought i saw something like that
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: why not try to purge the same xserver-xorg-input-synaptics seeing how it was a culprit in one instance it may be a source of all hardware probs
<Suhn_> I dont have a cd/usb
<Suhn_> i had 10.10
<id10t> ....
<Suhn_> and i did upgrade-manager
<Suhn_> at the end of the installation process, it restarts teh computer
<Suhn_> well, when it tries to boot up ubuntu it just restarts the computer right when i select ubuntu in the boot manager
<nit-wit> Suhn_, you need a cd to reload grub to the mbr
<id10t> do you mean grub?
<Suhn_> I have no idea what that means
<id10t> please read this tutorial, I had the same problem and this fixed it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<Suhn_> ok
<Suhn_> ill do it tomorrow
<Suhn_> g2g
<nit-wit> perfect link.:)
<Suhn_> ugh
<Suhn_> what a hastle
<id10t> it takes a couple min's top
<ubudork> benzaldehyde: what is culprit? do you mean that i should pugre all xserver-xorg packets?
<Suhn_> I cant do any of that
<Suhn_> because i cant get access to ubuntu tho
<id10t> have faith in your self
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: no, just give that one a try. if it does not do the deed, reinstall
<id10t> use a live cd
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: the package, not the entire system
<ubudork> ok.. ill try
<Suhn_> Ok
<Suhn_> the only thing i can get to is windows
<Suhn_> Do i boot from the cd?
<id10t> yes
<id10t> boot from a live cd of ubuntu then follow the tutorial I linked you to
<Suhn_> This is a huge document what does it do?
<ubudork> will i be able to use the mouse pad then
<ubudork> ?
<id10t> Grub is a boot manager, you need to reinstall it. The section you need to read is relatively short
<ubudork> if not im lost :P
<Suhn_> Im not sure what section it is but....
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: you ought to. purging this was the solution for my non ability to use th mouse pad
<ubudork> ok.. ill have to take the chance then
<ubudork> i also want to remove xserver-xorg-input-all
<ubudork> not i... it
<ubudork> synaptic
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: if however you can not, just alt+ctrl+f1 for a shell and sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and it should be back. might have to cycle gdm, i.e. sudo service gdm stop/start
<ubudork> ok
<ubudork> mouse still works :)
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: what about the FX
<ubudork> reinstalling nvidia now
<ubudork> maybe that was not nessecary?
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: balancing wireless keyboard on top of skull
<ubudork> :P
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: what was not neccessary?
<thiebaude> since i dont use compiz, i did not install my nvidia drivers :)
<slyrus> so... I've got a natty system that I want to migrate to a larger volume... any suggestions on how I need to partition the drive/boot flags/etc...?
<ubudork> the reinstall?
<slyrus> df -k
<slyrus> q
<slyrus> oops.. wrong keyboard...
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: well your card depends on that package, does it not?
<ubudork> still no luck
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: crap crap double crap
<ubudork> yes sir
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: what is the specs of this card and name of the package
<Griemak> ubudork: have you rebooted to build the kernal module?
<ubudork> and i think i  will have to reinstall the input packages.. i have a over sensitive mouse pad now
<ubudork> :)
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: yeah it was only a conflict for me in 9.10, it was a long shot
<DrakasX> Natty definitely runs smoother in Ubuntu Classic, Unity ran horribly
<ubudork> ok.. i forgott to mention that everything worked just fine in 10.10 before upgrade. dont remember what nvidia driver it was. but it was the current for 10.10
<DrakasX> Having nVidia problems?
<DrakasX> whats your chipset?
<ubudork> it is the Nvidia GeForce Go7300
<DrakasX> did you check for Additional Drivers?
<ubudork> in synaptic?
<DrakasX> System>Administration>Additional Drivers
<ubudork> only the current present there
<DrakasX> is it activated/installed?
<ubudork> activated and installed
<ubudork> nvidia-settings give alot of assignment errors
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: activated, installed but you can't get any use out of it
<ubudork> yes sir
<DrakasX> restart the service?
<benzaldehyde> DrakasX: isn't there a gnome safe mode?
<benzaldehyde> DrakasX: that ubudork could try
<DrakasX> yeah but you have to boot in to it via grub
<ubudork> i have restarted the computer many times.. does that count for restarting service?
<benzaldehyde> DrakasX: i meant before logging in when you start up the gui at the bottom, i vaguely remember seeing another gnome choice in that box
<DrakasX> benzaldehyde: I'm not sure, don't remember seeing that
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: click switch user and see if you can switch gnome at the bottom
<DrakasX> did you try $ nvidia-xconfig  ?
<benzaldehyde> ubudork: i would try it but i am upgrading
<ubudork> nvidia-xconfig gives some warnings and a error
<Griemak> ubudork: a clean install  may be needed instead of an upgrade, did you do the upgrade while the Beta was being pushed out? (package conflict)
<ubudork> it is a upgrade yes
<DrakasX> I think im gonna start updating with pre-release updates
<Griemak> try a 'sudo apt-get update' followed by 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in a terminal window and see if any packages need updating (probably not, worth a shot)
<DrakasX> cant he go in to recovery and run dpkg? or computer janitor it up?
<ubudork> ah good idea.. but then i will have to log off here meanwhile. im using a mobile modem and am on my windows computer atm..
<lazyPower> Amaranth: uhm, one problem. I dont see the ubuntu logo
<lazyPower> its just a grey bar with applets on it
<spirals> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<Chr|s> I tried to upgrade to latest beta, was unable to nagigate properly. everything turned black when opened and moved around. It was quite odd
<Chr|s> any suggestions?
<phibxr> What is the purpose of the backlight in Unity? The colors seem quite random to me.
<Lars__> hi
<Lars__> sb here ?
<bazhang> yes
<Lars__> I'm interested in your! openion
<Lars__> Do you like the unity ?
<bazhang> Lars__, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<Lars__> ok
<spirals> got the nepomuk crash on login in KDE 4.6/11.04, purged akonadi/nepomuk/kontact and their dependencies then reinstalled them per http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115999.0
<doodoo> unity is really laggy with fglrx....anyone know how to solve this?
<benzaldehyde> Okay so i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 by placing 10.10 alternate in the drive. that went great. now comes the sucky part, i put the 11.04 alternate in the drive, nothing happened. am i missing something? i thought this was an easy one two operation
<trance> ok i'm having an issue with 11.04 (yes i know it's beta), and ics
<benzaldehyde> has anyone upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10?
<trance> i'm trying to share a wifi internet connection through another adapter, both adapters are recognized, and i've done this on windows so i know everything is set up right
<trance> i can share it
<trance> but for some reason i can't get UbuntuAdhoc to go to wep, if it's unsecured it gets ip etc fine, but if i enable wep it doesn't work for some reason
<trance> also when i do enable wep, upon rebooting, the network appears (showing from other computers) and is connectable to, without security
<benzaldehyde> trance: how did you get from 10.10 to 11.04
<trance> even though i set it up for a wep key and saved it
<trance> i didn't
<trance> i downloaded 11.04 and installed it
<trance> via usb flash drive
<trance> mind you i have a ubuntu router set up (that's being used too but it isn't good for my phone thus i use an ad-hoc network for my phone and ubuntu-router for my other pc)
<trance> so i know what it should look like somewhat
<trance> with wep enabled it seems the only issue is i can't get an ip from the ad-hoc network on other devices
<benzaldehyde> trance: if you were had 10.10 installed how could you upgrade to 11.04 if say you had a disc with 11.04 on it
<trance> when did i say i upgraded?
<benzaldehyde> trance: this is the 11.04 room
<trance> yes
<trance> and i didn't have ubuntu installed before, i have used it before, but it wasn't installed, i did a fresh install from the 11.04 disk
<benzaldehyde> trance: oh
<trance> i fail to see how that's relevant to my issue though
<benzaldehyde> trance: it'snot
<benzaldehyde> trance: before you came along i was asking how to upgrade, no one responded
<trance> because if you read the main page for 11.04 you would know
<benzaldehyde> trance: i do a lot of reading, i've been from 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10, i was here earlier and someone had mentioned the process was the same
<trance> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<trance> To upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2, type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes), and press Enter. Update Manager will open up and display the message, "New distribution release '11.04' is available." Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<benzaldehyde> trance: i have done that, it errored
<benzaldehyde> trance: said d:\\\yaddayaddaydadda
<trance> yeah fuck this
<trance> how many years now and something as simple as ics still fucks up
<trance> back to winblows, at least it works without 3 hours of bullshit
<rww> trance: watch the language, please.
<benzaldehyde> rww: what is ics
<rww> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rww> (Internet Connection Sharing)
<benzaldehyde> rww: so basically he was using his ubuntu machine as a router for another computer?
<rww> benzaldehyde: that's one way of looking at it
<benzaldehyde> rww: would that mean that he was wired and then runing his adapter in ad hoc to boost the signal into the air for another to capture and connect to it?
<benzaldehyde> i need to reboot, bbl
<Lars__> who from you like the unity ?
<carli2> hi
<carli2> when i press the super button, the menu appears after a delay
<Lars__> carli2: do you like new unity
<Lars__> carli: what ubuntu what hard ware
<carli2> i found no settings manager which can handle this
<carli2> natty,
<carli2> unity
<carli2> atom cpu+intel onboard
<Lars__> okay
<Lars__> expert says to slow
<Lars__> too
<carli2> Lars_: good in general, but menu delays are annoying me and i have problems to find the right settings managers
<carli2> i found out how to set the alt+tab delay to 0ms and it works
<carli2> is there a way to turn of slide in animations of the left bar?
<Lars__> yes
<Lars__> compiz must be removed then
<carli2> isnt there a compiz setting like it was with alt+tab switcher?
<Lars__> must
<Lars__> look in compiz
<Lars__> there is something like this
<Lars__> but i dont know in reminder
<carli2> for the animation i could switch between some animation kinds, but there was no option "none"
<carli2> natty should have a clear settings manager list menu
<Lars__> yes
<carli2> the global menu in synaptics is buggy
<carli2> it has a local menu and in the global menu there is only a "file->close"
<carli2> how many developers are working at natty in the moment?
<carli2> ah, this time the decorator crashed it was able to restart :)
<carli2> and the pidgin menu completely fails
<carli2> how can i disable the global menu?
<carli2> the left menu also hides parts of my maximized window
<carli2> re
<Lars__> wb
<cousin_mario> Hello.
<cousin_mario> Unity stinks so much it crashes Virtualbox.
<carli2> :D
<gb__> ello
<gb__> how do i enable compiz on new natty?
<gb__> i dont see desktop effect option
<gb__> anyone?
<Lars__> you need the graphics driver
<gb__> LarsTorben:  ok
<LarsTorben> you can install it by jockey
<mongy> is fglrx ok to install?
<carli2> which graphics card do you have?
<mongy> radeon 4650hd
<mongy> 1gig 4650hd, mobility version
<mongy> I know it works in 10.10, just asking if its 'ok' in natty yet
<mrdeb> are you on 11.04
<mongy> yeah
<mrdeb> do you like unity
<mrdeb> i find it harder to find things and it's slower
<mongy> default driver is chugging along :(
<carli2> mongy: you should use fglrx or use the ppa from xorg-edgers
<mongy> I like it as a concept and it will help the less experienced users a bit more I think than default gnome desktop, but I will most likely use compizconfig gestures and 1 panel.  just find it simpler and more efficient
<mongy> same as I use 10.10
<SwedeMike> I couldn't even find terminal at all using unity, I gave up after a few minutes and logged out and logged in using "classic ubuntu"
<mongy> carli2, Ill give fglrx a try, see if it trashes my system or not :
<mrdeb> yeah
<mrdeb> you have to hit the windows key and A
<mrdeb> or ctrl alt t
<mrdeb> the classic desktop is also messed up kind of
<mongy> hit the lense, type ter , see terminal, click
<carli2> mongy: fglrx is stable, but a lot of features (console resolution, dri2) do not work
<mongy> mrdeb, yeah, I have to remove indicator-appmenu and soemthing else to get traditional desktop setup right
<carli2> yeah what i like on unity is the windows-like windows-button where i can start programs
<mrdeb> i dont know
<mrdeb> i alays start programs with alt f2
<mrdeb> so the icons are a waste of both space and cpu resource to me
<mrdeb> but it is good for beginners
<mongy> I much prefer desktop wall sliding to be paralax and not this visual full desktop switch... any idea how to fix it?
<mongy> at the mo when I scroll wheel on free area it switches viewport, but its ugly
<mongy> Id like it the same as 10.10
<carli2> how to set the default gnome browser to opera instead of firefox?
<mongy> 'preferred applications'
<carli2> ctrl+backspace does not work in edit window of unity
<carli2> i can only chose firefox in pref.apps
<carli2> theres no way to set another
<mongy> hmm, odd.  works with chrome
<carli2> its a list with one item
<carli2> where can i extend this list?
<mongy> I think there is some dpkg-reconfigure command for browser
<carli2> what if the browser does not make an entry to the gnome-list?
<carli2> there should be a second way to make this entry
<carli2> user-unfriendly to let the user set the browser via gconf-editor
<carli2> i also cannot set the default browser in gconf
<carli2> :D
<carli2> :S
<carli2> mongy: reconfigure did not work
<mongy> fglrx just gave me a blacked out screen.  I could see the session menu when I blindly clicked on it, and a patch or 2 of wallpaper but totally unusable.
<mongy> and an expo mode when I initiated (bottom left corner)... it was a lot smoother, as I expected..
<carli2> mesa driver is better, but a but slower. you should build from souce, that garantees that bugs are fixed permanently
<carli2> opera is not in the list of browsers :S
<carli2> where can i add it manually?
<robin0800> where is the settings for dash or lens in unity 2d need to change browser?
<Chr|s> I must say I don't care for Unity
<rick__> Hello I´ve a problem with Natty
<rick__> The screen is completely dark on my Acer Aspire 5732z notebook
<rick__> GPU: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<rick__> Can somebody help my?
<coz_> good day all
<mrdeb> what is good about kernel 38
<MikeChelen> is there any way to disable ubuntu one notifications, without disabling ubuntu one itself?
<mongy> in the u1 program, devices
<kroson> hi people what is the better one? unity or gnome shell?
<kroson> haven't tried any so far
<kroson> xD
<SwedeMike> try it and find out. It's subjective.
<kroson> SwedeMike: what do u think of both?
<docx_cz_most> Hi, I'm testing 11.04 beta, and my question is: how can I change the default app shortcuts in lancher? (firefox,evolution,shotwell and rhythmbox?)
<coz_> kroson,   in my opinion,, based on the last time I used gnome-shell...Unity is by far less resource intensive and much smoother
<SwedeMike> kroson: I don't like unity.
<coz_> docx_cz_most,  well   open an application,, the launcher icon for that application will show up and you just right click and Keep on launcher
<coz_> docx_cz_most,  or right click and remove one
<SwedeMike> or... I don't really know what I'm talking about, I don't like the default way 11.04 presents itself to its user with menus etc.
<kroson> coz_: gnome-shell is close to final now
<kroson> SwedeMike: its still not final
<coz_> kroson,  oh!  but it uses mutter  ,, I prefer compiz as a compositor
<SwedeMike> kroson: I am well aware of that, thanks.
<kroson> coz_: is mutter more limited?
<docx_cz_most> coz_: Maybe I wrote it wrong :) I mean shortcuts when you click on the "ubuntu button"
<coz_> SwedeMike,  you can log off  then  log onto the classic gnome desktop
<coz_> kroson,  well it was far more resource intensive  last time I tried , to the point, I gave up on it
<SwedeMike> coz_: yes, I discovered that, it helps.
<coz_> docx_cz_most,  oh!  isnt there now a launcher for  for open search etc ?
<kroson> SwedeMike: i think unity will be perfect only for 12.04 LTS
<kroson> in that time it will be brilliant xD
<SwedeMike> but then again, I tend to run "classic mode" on windows xp and later, as well.
<coz_> I dont intend to use Unity other than for support , perhaps,, I dont like it and it is absolutely useless on screens larger than 15"  and I will always say that
<docx_cz_most> coz_: there are search box at the top and 4 "folders" (media apps, internet apps,..) and 4 apps icons below - these I like to change :).
<kroson> coz_: in terms of usability, whats the difference between unity and gnome-shell?
<coz_> kroson,  last time..again... it was odd looking,,, not easily understood by average user,, resource intensive,, and plain ugly
<kroson> coz_: i think it takes a similar approach to mac/iOS
<kroson> with some things that make windows good, too
<coz_> docx_cz_most,  I am not sure then guy
<SwedeMike> kroson: there are plenty of articles to be found that looks into this topic, for instance http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/gnome-shell-vs-ubuntu-unity-which-desktop-wins/2291
<coz_> The problem with Unity on a desktop system, is that most people no longer have small monitors.. global menu,, on unity,, is nearly the same as mac's menuing system,,,  but people forget that the reason mac had that was because they only had 9" screens,, it saved realestate and traveling from the window to closing it was right above the window
<coz_> on large screens or dual monitors global menu is a hinderance and by no means   an advantage ,, it slows work time buy at least 1/3
<coz_> I cant understand apple still using that menuing system
<docx_cz_most> coz_: i mean this (http://img705.imageshack.us/i/unityshortcuts.png/) :)
<coz_> docx_cz_most,  ah yes,, I generally havent used that one,, on the launcher panel ...there should be 2 clear backgrounded icons at the bottom...one of them is a menu ,, I generall use that one
<coz_> docx_cz_most,  as far as chaning those icons on that screenshot,  I  really dont know if its possible,, you may want to stick around here and ask some of the people more experienced or knowledgeable about that
<docx_cz_most> coz_: ok, thank you :)
<coz_> docx_cz_most,  just stick around I am sure someone will have a yes or no  answer for that
<coz_> docx_cz_most,  you can also go to the #ayatana  channel where most of the developers are... i am not sure how open they are to questions like this..so be  easy going :)
<hacknslash> Well I like the unity interface, however it is not functional on my little netbook. So I have reverted to the usual desktop.
<kroson> hacknslash: yea, you will have that option
<kroson> i think unity has potential to be great, but needs time
<hacknslash> kroson,  i agree
<hacknslash> kroson, I like the single file menu too
<kroson> but i praise canonical for trying to be different
<kroson> with unity, ubuntu will be different from others, that will use kde or gnome-shell
<docx_cz_most> coz_: ok then, I'll try luck there :) But i discovered that system setting's "preffered apps" is connected with this, but only web and email client.. other (music and photo) not :(
<hacknslash> kroson, me too, and all the developer bods too
<coz_> docx_cz_most,  ok,, sorry I couldnt help,, I havent been playing with Unity for a few weeks now
<docx_cz_most> coz_: its ok, i understand :) but thank you for answer. bye
<coz_> no problem
<phibxr> How are the backlight colors in Unity for different applications picked, and what is the reason for them being there?
<kroson> can we disable compiz in unity?
<phibxr> kroson, you can run unity-2d.
<kroson> phibxr: but inside unity 3d, it cant be disabled?
<Sentynel> Hi guys, testing 11.04 beta and it looks like something in libglib2.0-dev is wonky and it's failing on its own includes - http://pastebin.com/9MBTeD6p example errors here, but I've had the same with more than one project. Where do I need to report this?
<phibxr> kroson, I don't think so, no.
<coz_> kroson,  yeah there should be 4 options under sessions when  you log in,,, Unity...Unity-2d..classic gnome...classic gnome(no effects)
<coz_> kroson,  Unity and classic gnome use compiz   the other two do not
<kroson> ok
<robin0800> coz unity 2d has to be installed
<kroson> but why 3D gfx cards will get 3d unity by default and 2d gfx cards wont get unity 2d?
<coz_> robin0800,  ah yes sorry ,, I forgot,,
<coz_> kroson,   install Unity-2d from synaptic package manager,,,lof off and choose that session
<coz_> log off rather
<coz_> although , it seems reasonble to have Unity-2d already installed
<robin0800> kroson, note if you use the software centre it does not install all the packages needed
<kroson> coz_: i agree
<robin0800> think its a space thing
<coz_> robin0800,  maybe so I didnt check the packages  size
<robin0800> coz no room on cd
<coz_> let me check on the natty machine
<coz_> robin0800,  mm all the unity packages total just over 2 megs
<coz_> rather Unity-2d packages
<kroson> do you know if unity 3d is already working with fglrx latest version?
<hacknslash> bummer, cant install ubuntu-tweak_0.5.10-1_all.deb using gdebi
<Sentynel> It looks like the includes for a bunch of things have ended up partially in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu with the rest in /usr/include as expected, and as a result it goes tits up when trying to build. Fixed glib by symlinking the offending file, and I have the same issue with dbus.
<Dart> i can't find wine apps in any catagory in dash...where to find them?
 * penguin42 is having issues with wifi on +1 on an eeepc, it's not authenticating; is this general or just for this hardware - Lucid is working
<bazhang> penguin42, what chipset
<bazhang> the attansic?
<penguin42> rt3090 according to lspci
<bazhang> ah right , a newer eeepc then
<penguin42> yeh, it's a 1001ha
<bazhang> the attansic is in the kernel iirc, original 701 4G
<penguin42> bazhang: Thing is it shows up, finds the network and asks for the password but then never connects
<bazhang> penguin42, thats odd. maybe launchpad has something
<agrab> I noticed I was asked to install fglrx when I downloaded the beta. Does this mean they've been updated to work with unity?
<penguin42> yeh I'll have a dig when I get home
<kroson> agrab: wanted to know the same
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/541620
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541620 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink RT3090 Wireless Not Supported in Lucid" [High,Confirmed]
<bazhang> seems to be it
<bazhang> still an issue with natty
<bazhang> penguin42, ^
<storrgie> In 11.04 how do I mount remote locations (ssh) graphically?
<penguin42> bazhang: Ah thanks
<bazhang> ssh +X ?
<penguin42> bazhang: I think what I'm seeing is one of the comments near the end - two drivers are getting loaded and neither ends up working
<bazhang> penguin42, seems to be
<psypher246> hello all\
<bazhang> hi
<psypher246> is there anyone here who can help me with a packge removal problem
<penguin42> psypher246: What happens?
<psypher246> i tried installing sbackup and that has broken apt completely now
<penguin42> how does it error?
<psypher246> due to a bug in sbackup installation
<penguin42> what is the error?
<psypher246> when trying to install anything i get:
<psypher246> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<psypher246> Preconfiguring packages ...
<psypher246> (Reading database ... 191831 files and directories currently installed.)
<psypher246> Removing sbackup-gtk ...
<psypher246> gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid.
<psypher246> dpkg: error processing sbackup-gtk (--remove):
<bazhang> pastebin
<psypher246>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<psypher246> Errors were encountered while processing:
<psypher246>  sbackup-gtk
<psypher246> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<psypher246> and nothing i am doing will remomve the sbackup
<bazhang> :/
<psypher246> tried: sudo apt-get remove sbackup-gtk --purge
<psypher246> sudo dpkg --force-all -r sbackup-gtk
<psypher246> still same error
<psypher246> so now i can;t run updates or install new apps
<penguin42> hmm looks related to the icon cache error
<psypher246> any workaroubnds?
<penguin42> what happens if you run sudo gtk-update-icon-cache  ?
<psypher246> nopthing
<penguin42> hmm it's just the  psypher246: gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid. line looks like the issue
<psypher246> penguin42: so any ideas? is there anyway to clear the pkg cache and start again, really don't want to reinstall but pat- is now stuck
<psypher246> apt*
<penguin42> give me  a sec
<penguin42> ok, can you do a find / -name \*.cache
<penguin42> I think it might be worth deleting the cache file
<delac> hey, does anyone know if the compiz 0.9.4 in Natty has the new "minimized window preview"-property?
<psypher246> penguin42: as root?
<penguin42> psypher246: Yeh
<psypher246> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588603/
<penguin42> psypher246: Try nuking everything called icon-theme.cache
<penguin42> psypher246: I think the following command could do it but BE CAREFUL IT MIGHT DO HORRIBLE THINGS - find / -name \*icon-theme.cache -exec rm {} \;
<psypher246> penguin42: done
<penguin42> ok, now try removing that package
<psypher246> nope :(
<penguin42> same error?
<psypher246> yeah
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> ok, can you look in /var/lib/dpkg/info there should be an sbuilder.blah where blah is prerm and postrm etc
<psypher246> you mean sbackup, but yes i see those files
<psypher246> penguin42: must i delete them?
<penguin42> psypher246: I think you should be able to get dpkg to --purge a package and not run the remvoe scripts, or you can attack those remove files to get them to skip the cache stuff that's breaking
<penguin42> shouldn't need to however
<psypher246> dpkg --purge doesn;t work
<mnk> hi all
<psypher246> so which files should i remove, i read i just need to delete the postrm but that didn't work
<psypher246> weird
<psypher246> i just remnoved it again and NOW it's working
<mnk> anyone know how to enable the corner hotspots which allow me to move my mouse to a corner and then for example show desktop, or to another corner to see all workspaces?
<mnk> in natty of course
<mnk> btw unity rocks
<psypher246> mnk: yeah i'm LOVING it
<mnk> i think it's a great start
<psypher246> spacially the use of super key and numbers
<psypher246> super 1 firefox open
<psypher246> super shit 1 new firefox open
<psypher246> super 1 again scale all open firefox windows
<mnk> i think u mean shift ;)
<psypher246> super ctrl 1 and all firefox wibndows are in foreground\
<penguin42> psypher246: OK, be careful - it shouldn't need to have had that hack
<psypher246> lol yes shift
<psypher246> so friggen cool
<mnk> haha penguin42
<psypher246> penguin42: yeah thanks will keep in mind
<psypher246> but yeah upgrading now, so can try new features
<psypher246> :D
<mnk> unity takes no crap from its users i say
<mnk> ;)
<mnk> ahem
<mnk> anyway back to my question
<mnk> anyone know the answer?
<psypher246> sorry
<psypher246> um
<delac> mnk: unfortunately I couldnt myself get the ccsm installed (couldnt get the repos to load), but the settings are there and you can edit them from gconf -> apps ->compiz
<mnk> i want to enable the corner hotspots which allow me to move my mouse to a corner and then for example show desktop, or to another corner to see all workspaces in natty
<mnk> aah
<mnk> so will compiz show all workspaces in unity?
<mnk> like the way it does when u click on 'workspaces' in the launcher?
<psypher246> for the all workspaces one, try expo edge setting
<delac> mnk: yes
<mnk> wooohoooo
<mnk> it worked :)
<mnk> expo edge setting it was
<delac> mnk:  and you can set the number of workspaces from the compiz->general (hsize, vsize)
<mnk> so what would be the show desktop one?
<mnk> thanks delac
<mnk> and psypher246
<mnk> aah it's in general
<psypher246> super s will also show the edxpo mode
<mnk> cool
<mnk> i like
<mnk> aaah
<mnk> now we're talking
<mnk> it is saving me like a zillion clicks
<mnk> i love it
<mnk> ok next thing
<mnk> how do i get the panel indicators back???
<mnk> i want that network speed applet!!!!!!!
<delac> mnk: unfortunately for that you need to start the desktop in the gnome classic mode
<mnk> oh great. now my global menu has gone mad. i can only see 'file -> close' and nothing else in anything, fiefox, terminal, etc
<mnk> drat delac
<delac> mnk: I had the same bug too
<mnk> how did u fix it?
<mnk> don't say restart the session!!!!
<delac> mnk: I think it was enough to restart the program
<mnk> it's for every program
<mnk> lol
<delac> mnk: for me it was only Terminal, and only on one instance
<mnk> hmm
<mnk> i restarted ff and it's ok now
<mnk> but i guess i'll have to restart everything
<mnk> grr
<delac> mnk: yes, this thing is quite not ready for production use yet
<mongy> talkin of compiz and expo, I normally have left edge - button 2 as expo, button3 something, button 1 yadayada, well, in natty edges dont work.
<mongy> not edges with clicks anyway.  I can set a straight simple screen edge to trigger them..but not what I really want.
<delac> mongy: well, you are right, it doesn't seem to work anymore. At least not with the same gconf value (<XEdge>ButtonN) as it used to. I recommend you file a bug.
<carli2> hi
<carli2> i cannot set my standardbrowser with unity
<carli2> there is a dropdown list with only one item
<carli2> no more text input field
<carli2> i want to use opera as my browser
<carli2> i also tried to edit gconf, but no effect
<carli2> /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser is also set
<carli2> >:O gnome-www-browser has a firefox-only-starter-script
<delac> I'm been trying to get the new keep_minimized_windows (in workarounds) to work with expo. The workaround does show preview of minimized windows in e.g. alt-tab, but expo still wont show them at all. Any way to force expo to show minimized windows too?
<carli2> and i dont find any settings in unity...
<carli2> except i know the exact name of the settings dialog
<carli2> guys, instead of unity, i could also use a console and have more power
<penguin42> carli2: There is some magic involving the xdg- tools as well that involves mappings of where the tools for particular file types are stored - not quite sure where it stores it though, and I'm not sure if web browsers are included in the xdg stuff
<carli2> when i try to set the url launcher in pidgin, it leads me to a settings dialog with one list item: firefox
<carli2> i dont know where the list comes from
<carli2> or if it is a fixed item and an unfinished dialog
<carli2> /etc/xdg does not contain the word "firefox"
<carli2> maybe i should simply simlink opera to firefox-bin?
<carli2> what would happen if i remove firefox? would gnome fail to boot?
<carli2> where is that list?
<penguin42> carli2: for the x-www-browser look at the update-alternatives commands, not sure about xdg
<penguin42> carli2: I'm surprised opera haven't set this up (I don't use it myself)
<charlie-tca> carli2: firefox is not needed to boot.
<carli2> opera set this up (in ubuntu 10.10 it worked)
<carli2> but just tell me where it is set up
<penguin42> charlie-tca: It would be a scary distro that needed it!
<Suhn> Hey anyonehy here?
<bazhang> yes
<charlie-tca> Windows needs IE to boot
<Atamisk> is it a well known bug that the appearance of the top-menu in natty just sort of does it's own thing?
<Suhn> Ok, so last night, i updated to ubuntu 11.04. At the end of the installation process it prompted for reboot. I rebooted. I got to the screen where i select between windows and ubuntu. (Boot manager). And when i hit ubuntu it just restarts my computer and im right back to the boot manager
<carli2> Suhn: try to not touch your touchpad
<Suhn> um i dont
<penguin42> Suhn: Does it immediately reboot having selected ubuntu or is there any stuff on the screen? Did you use wubi installer?
<Atamisk> like if i change the appearance & colour of the windows, the top-menu stays the same color. but when i restart X, it shows up as something entirely different from both my settings AND the default. wtf?
<carli2> the browser is set in update-alternatives :o
<Suhn> I used wubi for my initial install of 10.10. It has a line of words before it shuts off but they pop up to fast the read
<penguin42> Suhn: It's just there is a note saying that wubi is broken in the natty images
<penguin42> but I've never used it so I'm not sure what the implications are
<carli2> ARRGH gnome ignores the alternative settings
<carli2> i will remove firefox and see what happpens
<carli2> maybe i can set a symlink then
<Atamisk> carli2: what's firefox doing?
<carli2> Atmisk: it's launching when i click on links
<Suhn> penguin42: i was told something about reinstalling grub
<Atamisk> in the main menu or on a launcher button?
<carli2> Atamisk: i cannot set alternatives to firefox. but update-alternatives said i already installed them
<Atamisk> hmm
<carli2> so i now remove it and set a symlink from firefox-bin to opera
<Atamisk> does links come up if you type links into a terminal?
<Atamisk> ah
<carli2> i try to set the default browser.
<Atamisk> well, if that works for you, i can't see a problem with it!
<carli2> but there is no alternative
<Atamisk> yes, i've run into that issue
<carli2> opera is installed, but it's not on the list
<carli2> in 10.10 it was
<carli2> and it's also set up in alternatives/
<carli2> ah :)
<carli2> removing firefox fixed the issue
<Atamisk> good!
<carli2> ubuntu becomes more and more like windows
<Suhn> penguin24: you still there?
<bazhang> not really topical carli2
<trancegeek> after installing the ati proprietary drivers on 11.04 fully up-to-date and restarting the screen is full of black boxes that move around when you move the mouse/click on things etc, any ideas how i can resolve this?
<bazhang> feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic though carli2
<trancegeek> using an onboard radeon 4250 i believe
<carli2> bazhang: when sth. does not work after the upgrade to natty is offtopic?
<Suhn>  Ok, so last night, i updated to ubuntu 11.04. At the end of the installation process it prompted for reboot. I rebooted. I got to the screen where i select between windows and ubuntu. (Boot manager). And when i hit ubuntu it just restarts my computer and im right back to the boot manager
<Atamisk> anyway, anyone know why i can't change the appearance of the main menu in GNOME?
<bazhang> carli2, saying its more like windows
<trancegeek> ATI Radeon HD 4250
<carli2> trancegeek: try to build mesa from source or use an (outdated) ppa
<trancegeek> hmm
<trancegeek> well see
<trancegeek> it works without the drivers
<trancegeek> but flash is laggy
<carli2> the open source drivers improved a lot.
<trancegeek> which it shouldn't be, i'm on a 6 core amd phenom 2 x6 1090t with 2gb ddr3 and an ATI Radeon HD 4250
<mongy> open driver is faster in 10.10 for me
<trancegeek> i see, so mesa is the open source drivers?
<carli2> yes
<trancegeek> i'm pretty unfamiliar with linux for desktop usage, i mainly use it for servers
<carli2> but use gallium, not the classic driver
<trancegeek> ok do you have a link to somewhat friendly instructions?
<mongy> faster than it is now..  I always use fglrx anyway when its available.  not working at the mo
<carli2> trancegeek: join #radeon
<Suhn> Is anyone here?
<trancegeek> ok and ask for help in there or are you going to help me in there?
<bazhang> Suhn, yes
<carli2> mongy: fglrx will not support wayland, so it will not have that big future
<kujules> Suhn, i got the same problem!!!
<carli2> btw: when will wayland be available for compiz, qt and gtk?
<Suhn> bazhang: Wow, is it from updateing to 11,04 to?
<kujules> yes
<kujules> i upgrade to 11.04, and got kicked by system to log-in screen every time
<Suhn> I get restarted at boot manager every time
<carli2> kujules: upgrading never really worked for ubuntu
<kujules> i am now upgrading again, maybe this time i have more luck
<Suhn> Does anyone know how to get it to boot again?
<trancegeek> carli2: why must you send me to the arrogance room?
<carli2> ??
<trancegeek> <adamk> OK, well there's no real reason to compile anything.  Certainly Ubuntu 11.04 comes with the open source drivers.
<trancegeek> response i got when asking in radeon how to compile the mesa drivers for 11.04
<carli2> trancegeek: the ubuntu drivers are the stable ones, i use git-master because not every r600/evergreen feature (=none) is merged into the release branches
<Suhn>  Ok, so last night, i updated to ubuntu 11.04. At the end of the installation process it prompted for reboot. I rebooted. I got to the screen where i select between windows and ubuntu. (Boot manager). And when i hit ubuntu it just restarts my computer and im right back to the boot manager
<trancegeek> why must everything with linux be so damn complicated?
<charlie-tca> You install a development version not ready for use and ask that?
<carli2> trancegeek: because there too less people paid for polishing up the usability
<Suhn> HALP
<trancegeek> charlie, things have always been this complicated with ubuntu
<trancegeek> i've tested it god knows how many times on god knows how many computers and there's always graphic, flash, etc issues, with stable versions, i've been testing it off and on for like 5 years now
<Suhn>  Ok, so last night, i updated to ubuntu 11.04. At the end of the installation process it prompted for reboot. I rebooted. I got to the screen where i select between windows and ubuntu. (Boot manager). And when i hit ubuntu it just restarts my computer and im right back to the boot manager
<charlie-tca> Suhn: what happens if you go to recovery mode/menu instead?
<Suhn> I cant get to recovery mode
<Suhn> The second i select ubuntu it just restarts my computer
<charlie-tca> try editing the boot line then? maybe remove quiet/splash and see if it tells anything
<charlie-tca> or is that a windows menu instead of the Grub menu?
<trancegeek> ok so as i'm told by someone who looked at this (http://pastebin.com/amSfvbEg) i'm already using the gallium3d version of mesa
<Suhn> Theres no windows menu
<trancegeek> from the most recent release at that
<Suhn> When i boot up my laptop. i get a screen that has me select what to boot into
<Suhn> ubunutu
<Suhn> or windows
<Suhn> I was told something about installing GRUB
<Suhn> But i cant get any access into ubuntu so idk how i would install grub
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Suhn> No, i installed windows, then ubuntu 10.10
<trancegeek> ok is there a version of flash that works with chromium x64 that doesn't suck?
<Suhn> Last night, i did update-magager -d
<charlie-tca> I don't know then, either. That page has a lot of information about reinstalling grub
<Suhn> and upgraded to 11.04
<Suhn> I read that page, but i cant do any of it without being in ubuntu
<carli2> i see, there are too many basic problems before anyone can care about usability and adjustability
<charlie-tca> Suhn: might be connected to this - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta#Using%20Ubuntu%2011.04%20Beta%201%20with%20WUBI%20is%20not%20recommended%20at%20this%20time
<Suhn> I did that
<Suhn> D:
<charlie-tca> you did what was not recommended?
<Suhn> no
<Suhn> i did what was recommended
<Suhn> i didnt use wubi
<Suhn> Do you understand like what im saying about the boot manager?
<Suhn> Where you select between OS
<charlie-tca> I don't have windows, makes it a bit difficult
<arand> Is anyone else running btrfs and seeing huge fails after the last fsck.btrfs enabling?
<carli2> how can i use the unity program starter (or a menu like that) for my classic desktop?
<ceed^> arand:  I had that happen and went back to ext4 after loosing my whole / partition.
<arand> ceed^: Was that recently, as in within the last 48h?
<ceed^> arand: Three days ago I think
<arand> Right, then it wasn't this issue likely
<ceed^> arand: I haven't had that kind of disaster with a file system since I tried reiserfs a few years ago. Btrfs is blazingly fast though
<Suhn>    Ok, so last night, i updated to ubuntu 11.04. At the end of the installation process it prompted for reboot. I rebooted. I got to the screen where i select between windows and ubuntu. (Boot manager). And when i hit ubuntu it just restarts my computer and im right back to the boot manager
<kujules> Suhn, i am using now 11.04, it works stably... :-)
<Suhn> kujules: mine wont even boot
<Suhn> Something is wrong with the linux booting
<kujules> wait till 28.04 :-)
<Suhn> lol
<trancegeek> is there anything like gnome-look.org that works for unity? or does gnome-look still work for unity? as far as theming ubuntu up
<kujules> 3 weeks
<trancegeek> suhn, i installed ubuntu in a dualboot environment with windows 7 x64 and it worked fine, however i installed ubuntu from the disk from scratch, no upgrade
<Suhn> I upgraded from 10.10
<trancegeek> ok and are you able to access your menu.lst?
<Suhn> nope
<Suhn> I initially installed 10.10 from windows
<Daekdroom> Suhn, using wubi?
<Suhn> No
<Suhn> From 10.10!
 * ceed^ is so glad he doesn't dual boot.
<Suhn> update-manager -d
<trancegeek> no
<trancegeek> zomg
<trancegeek> ok
<trancegeek> it's not that effing hard
<Suhn> dual booting is not bad
<trancegeek> you prob just need to re-install and configure grub, have you done this?
<trancegeek> dual booting is simple as piss
 * thiebaude ceed^  for sure :)
<Suhn> No
<trancegeek> i didn't have to select a single thing
<Suhn> but i cant install grub without being in ubuntus terminal
<tim> hi, after upgrading to 11.04, programs which are launched via sudo cannot connect to the x server any more. is this a known issue?
<trancegeek> right
<thiebaude> i use to the do the dual boot thing,lol
<trancegeek> which is why you download the ubuntu 11.04 livecd
<trancegeek> or...
<ceed^> It's two OS's. It's not bad, its a little more complicated :)
<trancegeek> does grub actually load?
<Suhn> I never had grub
<trancegeek> to where you can hit the key to manually enter commands?
<trancegeek> wtf?
<trancegeek> then how did you boot?
<Suhn> It was all through the pc
<Suhn> I selected ubuntu over windows
 * trancegeek /quits
<trancegeek> don't use beta software if you're not computer literate enough to understand how to fix basic fuck ups
<thiebaude> ceed^, i have done so many dual boots in the past, i can almost do them with my eyes closed,lol
<Suhn> Im trying to learn
<trancegeek> don't learn with beta software
<Suhn> Well, i was told last night, its easy  to use
<trancegeek> see point about beta = unstable
<trancegeek> learning on unstable software is bad practice
<Suhn> I have a newer laptop that has lots of hardware not supported by 10.10
<Suhn> Hey trancgeek
<Suhn> if im gonna figure out how to do this
<Suhn> then thats quite a bit of learning for me
<trancegeek> exactly
<trancegeek> you're learning how to do something advanced without learning the basics
<Suhn> :D
<trancegeek> it's like hopping on a bike without training wheels when you've never rode a trike
<ceed^> thiebaude: I've done plenty myself. Gotten too lazy and doesn't need two os's when one simply works :)
<kujules> we are normal users and trust in ubuntu software :D
<trancegeek> or diving into the deep end from the high board when you've never swam before
<Suhn> Well, i was told by an expierienced user to upgrade
<Suhn> i fully let him know that i am new to ubuntu
<trancegeek> tell him to fix it then, it's his dumbass fault
<thiebaude> exactly, everything i did in windows i can now do on ubuntu except watch netflix movies
<trancegeek> thiebaude needs to learn the magic of a virtual machine
<ceed^> thiebaude: there's always bt ... :)
<kujules> not really everything
<kujules> that is true and sad
<thiebaude> trancegeek, i might not have enough ram for a vm
<Suhn> So you have no idea how to fix my problem?
<trancegeek> how much do you have?
<thiebaude> 2 gigs
<trancegeek> suhn, i told you how
<trancegeek> you have plenty thiebaude
<Suhn> No you didnt
<trancegeek> allocate 512mb to an xp virtual machine
<thiebaude> im not even using my nvidia drivers on here,lol
<trancegeek> <trancegeek> you prob just need to re-install and configure grub, have you done this?
<trancegeek> try reading
<kujules> Suhn, best way you install 10.10 and use till 28.04
<trancegeek> or do what kujules said, that's the best option imo
<Suhn> trancegeek: i can not reinstall grub because i have no access to an ubuntu terminal
<Suhn> I read the tuturial
<trancegeek> suhn, which is why you shouldn't have installed beta software
<mhall119> trancegeek: if you're going to provide support, it's better to do so kindly
<thiebaude> i did not need the fancy stuff so im sticking to gnome :)
<thiebaude> trancegeek, any good vm tutorial links?
<trancegeek> download the 11.04 x86 or 64 bit version depending on what you used, and burn it to disk, put it on a usb drive, however you choose
<trancegeek> then boot into that, there is an option to install/repair grub from that
<Suhn> Ok, so i have to reinstall ubuntu and ive lost all of my files on the old one
<trancegeek> thiebaude, i'm only familiar with vmware and that isn't free so i'm not sure if that's what you want
<trancegeek> i've heard there is one that's good
<mhall119> virtualbox is good
<thiebaude> thanks anyway but i prefer free,lol
<trancegeek> grub is your bootloader
<mongy> vmware player is free
<thiebaude> trancegeek,
<coz_> I thought there was a free version of vmware in the repository ?
<thiebaude> from sun?
<thiebaude> vm
<mongy> well, non-free...
<trancegeek> i wasn't aware there was a free version, i use the paid one anyway
<mhall119> oracle now, but yes
<coz_> checking now
<Daekdroom> Nope, that is VirtualBox
<thiebaude> i thought sun had  afree one
<mhall119> virtualbox-ose is in the Ubuntu repos I think
<thiebaude> ahh ok thanks
<thiebaude> mhall119,
<mongy> vbox 4.0 is now free, until you add extensions
<trancegeek> suhn: grub is your bootloader, if you reinstall/repair grub it doesn't mess with the ubuntu install, everything will be the same with the install, it just fixes the bootloader
<Daekdroom> VMWare has VMWare Player that is free for use (closed source, tho), but can't create virtual machines, only run them
<coz_> mm there is a vmware view open client
<mongy> Daekdroom, it can create them
<trancegeek> the bootloader basically hands control of the pc over to ubuntu, it goes bios>bootloader>operating system
<Random832> i've created virtual machines in vmware player
<Daekdroom> mongy, I've never been able to do it
<mongy> Daekdroom, I used it few months ago, created them fine...
<trancegeek> your bios is the first screen that shows, whether it's an image or white letters on a black screen
<Suhn> I know what grub is.
<trancegeek> the bootloader is grub
<trancegeek> well then why are you telling me you don't have it?
<Suhn> I dont know how to reinstall it without ubuntu
<trancegeek> omfg
<trancegeek> nvm
<bazhang> trancegeek, watch the language and attitude
<BluesKaj> it's a gamble to try alpha or beta OSs on virtual machines in the first place
<bazhang> !grub2 | Suhn please read this
<ubottu> Suhn please read this: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<thiebaude> i would see no reasom why i would have to be in a vm,lol :)
<trancegeek> i'm not giving him an attitude i'm trying to teach him, you can't get tone of voice through text, so it sounds/reads like an attitude but there is none, if i had an attitude with him i wouldn't help at all
<thiebaude> reason
<bazhang> trancegeek, it comes across that way, and no need for the invective
<trancegeek> invective?
<mongy> oo, never noticed the top left app button turn blue as well when an app needs some attention.
<bazhang> cursing. lets move on
<Suhn> Ok, so i need to make a liveCD of grub
<trancegeek> ahh
<bazhang> Suhn, no, you need to read the link provided
<trancegeek> i was just clarifying, i'm frustrated yes but no attitude towards him i was there once too
<bazhang> okay thanks
<Suhn> I did
<trancegeek> suhn, read it again :P
<bazhang> Suhn, then you nee d to clearly explain what in that link does not work for you
<kujules> :D
<Suhn> Ok ok, which section do i need to read
<bazhang> the entire thing
<Suhn> I read the part about reinstalling grub
<trancegeek> zomg
<Suhn> Do you know how much info is on that page????
<bazhang> Suhn, then clearly explain what exactly you are getting caught on in the link
<bazhang> Suhn, yes
<trancegeek> lots, it's worth the read if you really want to use ubuntu
<charlie-tca> I read it many times, just to get grub reinstalled when I needed to
<trancegeek> if you try and skim the documents you will miss important information that will help you later down the road
<bazhang> yep
<trancegeek> 30 minutes of reading could save you hours or even days of troubleshooting
<charlie-tca> It is very informative, and can be extremely helpful
<bazhang> its hardly that long, but yeah
<trancegeek> it will take you less time to read that entire document, than it would to sit here asking for help and get the issue resolved without reading it
<kujules> its complicated to normal users. i must admit
<bazhang> then ask exactly what is catching you up
<trancegeek> although i can't say i've read it, i guess i always just understood how to reinstall grub from the livecd :P
<charlie-tca> kujules: normal users should not be using development versions
<trancegeek> charlie, i explained this
<trancegeek> he persists so i guess it's his choice
<kujules> i used 11.04, and its.. stable, i got same problem like suhn, but its now disappeared :D
 * BluesKaj wonders what the definition of normal users means here :)
<thiebaude> end user,lol
<thiebaude> :)
<trancegeek> non tech savvy user
<kujules> non-it-people
<Suhn> k
<BluesKaj> never worked in IT in my life
<Suhn> when i select windows it says
<Suhn> no wubilder
<kujules> BluesKaj < no?
<trancegeek> ok suhn
<trancegeek> urgh
<trancegeek> you need grub
<bazhang> Suhn, so it is wubi
<Suhn> Alright
<trancegeek> i'm not sure if you have it (never used wubi)
<BluesKaj> nope , kujules
<trancegeek> 11.04 is not compatible with wubu
<kujules> i think many people give help here are it-specialists or at least it-students
<trancegeek> wubi*
<Suhn> I originaly installed 10.10 with wubi
<trancegeek> ok
<bazhang> there you are
<trancegeek> so my guess is you would need to install grub manually from the livecd (a fairly simple task last time i tried it)
<Suhn> Ok, on grub, here is where i get confused, it says "Reinstall Grub using a Live CD" then it gives a bunch of ubuntu terminal commands
<trancegeek> right
<BluesKaj> well, I'm not a student nor an IT guy ...just an interested linux user
<Suhn> Boot into a live cd using 9.10 or later
<trancegeek> the live cd is the iso image you downloaded to install 10.10
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, same here
<Suhn> I used wubi
<trancegeek> so i would go download the 11.04 live cd iso, and burn that to a cd
<Suhn> "Windows installer"
<trancegeek> yes
<Suhn> ok one sec
<trancegeek> and it states specifically on the 11.04 main page that it is not compatible with wubi
<trancegeek> thus, you need to install grub manually as the upgrade didn't do that for you
<Suhn> Yea thats why i tried updateing straight from ubuntu 10.10
<Suhn> Ok
<Suhn> Where can i get the files for 11.04
<Suhn> to make an iso
<trancegeek> right, the proper way to do this for future reference, would have been to install grub from 10.10, get it set up and working, and then install/upgrade to 11.04
<mhall119> y/w 55
<trancegeek> you don't make an iso
<trancegeek> you download the iso image and burn it to a cd
<trancegeek> do you have windows 7?
<Suhn> thats what i mean
<Suhn> yes i do
<trancegeek> ok so you know how to burn an iso file to cd?
<Suhn> yes
<trancegeek> ok
<Suhn> i have a burner
<trancegeek> and you know how to properly burn an iso?
<Suhn> yes
<trancegeek> you don't just burn the iso file itself to the cd
<Suhn> i have an iso for 10.04 for another pc
<trancegeek> you right click on it and select burn iso to disk or similar
<Suhn> yes i know
<trancegeek> ok
<trancegeek> just making sure
<Suhn> i have made an ubuntu disk
<trancegeek> are you using 32 or 64 bit?
<Suhn> 64
<trancegeek> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso
<trancegeek> you want to download that and burn it to a cd
<Suhn> Alright
 * thiebaude first time yesterday in my life i messed up burning dvd,lol
<trancegeek> i always messed up the first time till like 3 years ago with everything to do with computers lol
<trancegeek> i used to be banned from every computer that wasn't mine xD
<kujules> never burnt a cd in kubuntu, will do that in 28.04 ...
<trancegeek> but i learned the first time and didn't mess that process up again at least lol
<trancegeek> suhn: once you've burned that to a cd, and booted the pc in question from it, you will follow that guide to reinstall grub, then after you reboot the pc and remove the cd, and it should boot into both ubuntu and windows
<trancegeek> whichever you select
<thiebaude> and even now the graphical installer on the 11.04 live dont work, so i did text install
<trancegeek> it did for me
<Suhn> trancegeek, am i going to have to go through the whole ubuntu installation process again?
<trancegeek> no suhn
<Suhn> last time i did this, it had to install ubuntu again
<Suhn> or at least
<trancegeek> this will be a fairly quick process, all it does is fix the menu you use to select between windows and ubuntu
<Suhn> that was with a computer that didnt have it already
<trancegeek> yes you *can* install ubuntu from that cd
<trancegeek> but there are multiple uses
<Suhn> How do i boot from it without installing?
<trancegeek> it's basically the ubuntu you have on your pc, but without all your personal settings etc, and it's on the cd
<trancegeek> any changes made with the cd version won't affect the one you have installed
<Suhn> alright
<Suhn> how do i boot from the cd without installing?
<trancegeek> you insert it in your drive, and when your computer restarts it will tell you to press a key to enter boot menu (if not we can get around that), and you press that key and select cd
<Suhn> alright
<Suhn> thats what i was guessing
<Suhn> ill just have to find out the boot manager key on this computer
<trancegeek> you may not even need to
<trancegeek> some computers will automatically boot from the cd if it's inserted, depends on the settings though
<Suhn> true
<charlie-tca> If that is an 11.04 desktop cd, you start with it in the drive. It will eventually come to a screen with two choices, Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu. Pick Try
<trancegeek> right
<Suhn> alright
<Suhn> I suppose i should pring those grub directions
<Suhn> so i know the commands
<ceed^> Anyone know if Ubuntu ONE works in natty? I'm trying, but the files aren't being uploaded to the cloud.
<trancegeek> ceed^, give me a min i'll test it
<trancegeek> ceed^, i just synced a file to ubuntu one successfully
<trancegeek> on natty
<trancegeek> with all updates
<Suhn> Still burning
<ceed^> trancegeek: I rebooted and now itseems to work. Slow tho..
<ceed^> trancegeek: Do you know Ubuntu ONE well?
<benzaldehyde> i'm trying to upgrade from an Alternate image via the gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" method and it says Could not calculate the upgrade
<benzaldehyde> any ideas?
<trancegeek> not really
<trancegeek> that was actually my first time using it lol
<trancegeek> and prob my last, i don't have much use for it
<trancegeek> i thought it could sync files to my android phone but apparently it cannot
<ceed^> Do you know that if you share pictures they show up in an album like DropBox?
<trancegeek> no
<trancegeek> i don't share pictures lol
<ceed^> yikes
<ceed^> lol
<ceed^> Guess I'll stick to DropBox then.
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: did you get your ics set
<trancegeek> yeah
<trancegeek> not ad hoc
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: i'm about ready to scrap my install
<trancegeek> lol
<trancegeek> why?
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: i added some non supported software--i think that is why it won't let me upgrade
<trancegeek> ahh
<benzaldehyde> unless this is a "pre-release version of Ubuntu"
<benzaldehyde> all i added were some codecs
<trancegeek> it us
<trancegeek> is*
<benzaldehyde> just doesn't make sense does it, why include "cdromupgrade"?
<benzaldehyde> no milk with cookies is just evil
<niooins> hello, im writing an article about ubuntu on a local newspaper. does anyone know a resource i can find info about m.shuttleworth's work as a debian developer?
<niooins> the newspaper is free btw, and the community is small. dont expect my article to be on the news
<benzaldehyde> why don't you ask him yourself he's a member
<niooins> a member of what?
<benzaldehyde> hey shuttleworth aka trancegeek are you there?
<trancegeek> shuttleworth?
 * benzaldehyde nudges trancegeek 
<benzaldehyde> you misspelled it honeybunches, it's one t, mr shutleworth hates it when ppl get his name wrong
<niooins> shuttleworth isnt a geek. and i doubt he listens to trance
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: are you going to stand for that mister shutleworth :D
<trancegeek> well if you know so much about him why do you need to find more info?
<niooins> i know a particular piece of info i cant seem to find
<trancegeek> there's probably good reason for that
<niooins> im not a  paparazzi or anything. i dont care what he does on his bed :p
<niooins> trancegeek: like?
<trancegeek> he doesn't want you to know
<niooins> heh
<benzaldehyde> so what doea mister scuttlebutt do that interests 'local' news
<trancegeek> i'm so posting an ad in that newspaper the following week letting everyone know the author of the last ubuntu-related article's irc id is 'niooins'
<niooins> i consider myself an actual journalist. its gonna be an in depth article, not overhyped bs. 'zomg ubuntu' easy for everyone to understand but with content
<trancegeek> mhmm
<niooins> plus i own half the newspaper. that means i own mostly debts :)
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: can you imagine not being able to afford an entire newspaper mister scuttlebutt?
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: they are only 50 cents on the weekday
<benzaldehyde> :D
<trancegeek> well working as an open source developer, i too have been there
<niooins> seems you cant seem to be able help fine. i'll try to find the info  from somewhere else. good afternoon folks (-:
<trancegeek> trolololololololol
<benzaldehyde> :P
<benzaldehyde> ha-huh-ha-huh-ha-trololololo
<WL> so what happened to the latest ubuntu? :-s
<coz_> WL,  what do you mean?
<WL> what is this annoying dock thing doing on my desktop instead of the menu i'm used to?
<WL> i cannot even start a terminal!
<trancegeek> lawl
<WL> and i cannot see any firefox menu
<coz_> WL, oh  well... 11.04 will default to the Unity desktop
<WL> like file, etc
<trancegeek> wl, have you used windows 7 before?
<hype> WL, you just can disable Unity using Compiz COnfig settings manager
<coz_> WL,  what you need to do is to log out  and  change the session to classic gnome
<WL> trancegeek: yes
<trancegeek> ok
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: me tpp
<trancegeek> think of the interface as windows 7's
<trancegeek> it's very similar
<trancegeek> you get window snapping
<WL> this is horrifying though....
<trancegeek> the taskbar is on the left
<trancegeek> no
<trancegeek> it's great
<trancegeek> it just takes a second to get used to
<WL> it's not great :s
<trancegeek> put your mouse in the top left corner
<coz_> WL,   just log out and change session to classic gnome
<trancegeek> that's the windows 7 taskbar
<trancegeek> no unity rocks screw that
<WL> coz_: will that remain supported?
<trancegeek> learn it live it love it
<coz_> WL,  sure will
<trancegeek> no it won't wl
<trancegeek> you must use unity
<WL> ok nice
<trancegeek> they're removing the normal gnome in 11.10
<WL> aha
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: working as a delevoper i :D
<coz_> WL,   he is kidding... i hope
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: what was that?
<WL> i hope too but i think i read this too
<coz_> WL,  Unity is "strictly" for net book systems
<trancegeek> ummm no it's definitely not
<coz_> WL,  classic gnome for regular laptops and desktops
<WL> pff, it's just a dock
<trancegeek> negative
<WL> nothing more
<trancegeek> wl is not for netbook systems
<trancegeek> it is not just a dock either
<WL> ok tell me what's special about it?
<WL> and what makes it so great
<trancegeek> ok see, it's awesome
<WL> i'll try it out quickly
<coz_> WL,  well   it is designed for saving reslestate on the screen
<trancegeek> you get window snapping like aero in 7 has
<trancegeek> drag windows to the top, left, or right
<coz_> WL,  it is most definitly designed as netbook
<trancegeek> put your mouse in the top left corner and the taskbar appears
<trancegeek> you can put shortcuts on the taskbar just like in windows 7, and those shortcuts are used as the taskbar button when that application is open
<coz_> WL,  it cant hurt to play around with it,,, however if your monitor is larger than 15"  you will find global menu a pain in the rear
<WL> it's just slow imho
<coz_> WL,  indeed
<trancegeek> click on the top left corner, and your applications are in the box that appears, you can search for an application, and drag/drop it to your taskbar
<WL> eyecandy over functionality maybe even
<trancegeek> i don't see all the eyecandy you're speaking of...
<trancegeek> beryl is eyecandy
<trancegeek> this is not
<WL> i don't think this will be a good thing for new users either imho :(
<trancegeek> this is minimalist
<trancegeek> i like it tbh
<trancegeek> i'm not new though
<WL> i'm not new either
<trancegeek> windows 7 aero window snapping is one of the major reasons i didn't use ubuntu
<trancegeek> as soon as i saw that had been added i installed 11.04
<coz_> trancegeek,  that is available in compiz
<coz_> oh ok
<WL> doesn't seem like that big a feature :s
<coz_> WL,  it is not for a netbook no
<trancegeek> yes coz but it's a halfassed implementation that works like turd
<coz_> WL,   window snap is great for large screens
<trancegeek> has a 21.5'' 1080p screen
<WL> its handy but i don't use it a lot with 7 either
<trancegeek> i use it ALL the time
<WL> windows 3.11 could even do the splitting
<KM0201> anyone gotten skype to install on 11.04?
<coz_> WL,  well play with Unity to see what it offers,, the bottom two icons on the Launcher bar  are key icons.. one is for a menu of sorts
<WL> coz_: trying to find out how to find my terminal
<coz_> KM0201,  sorry I dont use skype
<trancegeek> it felt clunky to me at first, use it for a day, trust me you'll like it
<WL> also how do i get in the firefox preferences?
<trancegeek> wl
<coz_> WL,  it should be listed on the Launcher panel already
<WL> this is nothing short of horrible
<trancegeek> click in the top-left on the ubuntu icon
<coz_> WL,   see if  alt+F2  works and type in   gnome-terminal
<trancegeek> then type in "terminal"
<WL> ah ok thanks
<KM0201> np, i'll figure it out eventually... it errors out and says the package is unsafe, so i forced it, and it says something is missing... (libqt or something).. i just uninstalled it, so I'll check around and see what i come up.
<KM0201> with
<trancegeek> to get to firefox preferences you open firefox and bring it to the front, and the top bar on the screen will have the menu items
<coz_> WL,  if that opens  then look at the launcher for the terminal icon ,,, right click and keep on dock or launcher
<trancegeek> all of your applications are in the menu that appears when you click the ubuntu icon on the top bar wl
<coz_> KM0201,  oh  ok ,,, it may be missing dependencies.. from where did you get the package for skype?
<trancegeek> you just type in the search box to find them
<WL> yeah still no firefox preferences though
<trancegeek> oh wait
<trancegeek> no they aren't
<trancegeek> sorry
<WL> i can guarantee you most people will dislike this crap
 * WL switches to gnome
<WL> brb
<trancegeek> the magnifying glass with a + in it
<trancegeek> that's where they are :D
<trancegeek> lol
<trancegeek> he doesn't know what he's missing
<trancegeek> aero snap is badass
<thiebaude> im just using gnome, cos i just use the ubuntu default graphics drivers :)
<thiebaude> gnome-classic
<benzaldehyde> trancegeek: i want all the information on mister shuttleworth, name name damnit
<MAmama> hi
<benzaldehyde> hi mom
<benzaldehyde> MAmama: where is father?
<MAmama> kaa
<MAmama> xD
<KM0201> benzaldehyde, lol, all the info on shuttleworth?.. why?..
 * benzaldehyde waterboards trancegeek. NAME NAMES!
<benzaldehyde> :D
<KM0201> coz_, sorry, i got distracted, I got it from skype.com (it's for ubuntu 8.10, but it has always worked no matter what version of ubuntu i put it on.) i might have to enable the maverick partner repo.. dunno.
<coz_> KM0201,  mm I am wondering if that is a good idea,, I believe  ubuntutweak has it offered in their ppa s
<coz_> KM0201,  not sure ubuntutweak works on natty ,, let me check hold on
<KM0201> coz_, i think i just discovered whatmight be theissue, but i wanna try onemore thing....  http://ubuntuguide.net/install-skype-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-3264-bit
<benzaldehyde> that's what she said
<coz_> KM0201,  ah ok that link looks better and ubuntu tweak does not install onto natty yet   python version errors
<KM0201> coz_, yeah, but thats still just the ubuntu 8.10 package.
<benzaldehyde> ubudork_: \o/
<ubudork_> hi
<KM0201> i don't really think it matters, i'venever had an issue w/it before.
<ubudork_> >(
<benzaldehyde> ubudork_: oh sorry i thought you were someone else
<ubudork_> we talked this moring
<KM0201> i figure one of these light years, skype will update their linux version past 2.1 beta 2...lol.
<ubudork_> i had really bad luc
<ubudork_> k
<benzaldehyde> ubudork_: i never forget a conversation, what did we talk about ? :D
<ubudork_> i purged the  nvidia driver
<ubudork_> and now i am not able to even log in
<goruka> awesome
<ubudork_> running from live cd now
<benzaldehyde> ubudork_: the white whale
<goruka> Question: How can I make the unity dock horizontal? I have a 4:3 monitor and it being vertical is pretty annoying
<KM0201> coz_, it's in maverick partner... maybe i'll just add maverick partner, install it, then remove the repo.
<coz_> KM0201,  for skype?
<KM0201> coz_, yup
<coz_> KM0201,   as long as it doesn want a specific version of a library that should work
<KM0201> yeah, i'm gonna try that now.
<KM0201> i wonder why it'snot in natty partner?
 * KM0201 doesn't particularly care for unity... thank goodness for the "classic" look.
<coz_> guys I am sorry,.,, i have to break here,,, be back in a bit
<goruka> KM0201, I'm trying to use unity but it seems it's only designed for widescreen monitors
<ubudork_> benzaldehyde> i dont know much about whales. but you tried to help me this morning with som driver problems after i did a update from 10.10 to 11.04
<KM0201> goruka, it looks ok on my laptop, looks awful on  my dual screen PC
<goruka> also i can't right click anywhere for settings, and settings are hidden between all the compizconfig clutter
<thiebaude> when i had unity it looked good on my 20 in screen
<KM0201> i much prefer the classic look..
<benzaldehyde> ubudork_: you upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 via update-manager?
<KM0201> goruka, that was one fo thethings i really disliked about it (right clicking)
<KM0201> woot, got skype working
<goruka> I like the idea and how it works, but unity is totally unusable for a beta
<KM0201> goruka, well, some people really like it.. you just can't figure out how to make it work.. for doing basic desktop stuff, etc.. it works fine.. if you like tweaking your desktop, it's not all that great.
<LarsTorben> hello
<benzaldehyde> ubudork_: ambergris is made from whale, it's essentially whale vomit--people from back in the day used it as lotion becuase of it's aroma. not it's aroma right away, but left out to ferment a bit
<goruka> KM0201, I can imagine that people with a widescreen monitor likes it more than me (4:3)
<thiebaude> actually i liked an older version of gnome-shell that i seen on youtube better than unity
<LarsTorben> somebody here who hates unity
<thiebaude> LarsTorben, its just not for me :)
 * KM0201 has never liked unity... ever
<LarsTorben> thiebaude hate it ?
<thiebaude> i have used gnome since ubuntu 6.06
<ubbudork> benzaldehyde: ok :P
<thiebaude> yes i do
<LarsTorben> ok
<thiebaude> imho
<LarsTorben> then you can test
<thiebaude> :)
<goruka> same here about unity, the concept is great but it really needs more work
<LarsTorben> Snowlinux its  as
<LarsTorben> based on ubuntu 11.04 but ordinary desktop gnome 2
<thiebaude> im on 11.04 now and i love the classic gnome
<LarsTorben>  
<thiebaude> low memory usage
<LarsTorben> thiebaude: yes but 11.10 dont contain classic anymore
<KM0201> thiebaude, yup... my opinion as well.
<thiebaude> i just hope ubuntu never gets rid of gnome, imho
<LarsTorben> it do
<KM0201> LarsTorben, well, at that point it will be time to move on to Debian.. :)
<thiebaude> or i might have to install one of the other cd's dvds i ahve,lol :)
<thiebaude> have
<LarsTorben> ubuntu 11.10 only contains unity 3d, unity 2d as alternativee
<benzaldehyde> thiebaude: i use fluxbox
<KM0201> LarsTorben, my guess is, you'll be able to install "ubuntu-classic" w/o to much difficulty if you want to.
<benzaldehyde> thiebaude: gnome is sleek but slugish on ppc64
<thiebaude> i tried it in 11.04 did not like the purple wallpaper in fluxbox
<thiebaude> benzaldehyde,
<goruka> LarsTorben, i like how it works, but i can't figure out why it doesn't support an horizontal dock. There's still plenty of people with 4:3 monitors like me
<arand> Anyone else can confirm Bug #748340 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 748340 in btrfs-tools (Ubuntu) "btrfsck fails with "unsupported option features", must [ignore] to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748340
<LarsTorben> if you want you can test snowlinux too
<thiebaude> i just wonder after 11.04 is released, what the furte of unity is
<LarsTorben> it base on ubuntu 11.04
<thiebaude> future
<LarsTorben> snowlinux is my work :)
<benzaldehyde> i can't seem to upgrade from gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" it is giving me an error, anyone else have that hapen?
<serialhex> hey, i just installed kubuntu 11.4 and it removed my nvidia driver, and the one it provided me with is wonky... but when i try and install it again it says i have to uninstall xorg & a bunch of other things... whats up?  how can i fix that?
<brontosaurusrex>  would unity allow positioning that launcher on the right or bottom of the screen or is it hardcoded to the left?
<LarsTorben> hardcoded
<brontosaurusrex> LarsTorben, serously?
<brontosaurusrex> seriously *
<LarsTorben> do not know but i also looked for it
<benzaldehyde> serialhex: i do not know but there was a 'ubudork' with the same problem, you just missed him
<LarsTorben> that
<LarsTorben> and dont found
<LarsTorben> it
<ubbudork> how do i go in to bash before the usual login sreen. i reinstalled the nvidia driver and now i do not even get to the login screen
<benzaldehyde> ubbudork: hm?
<ubbudork> * Checking battery state... [ok] it says and is stuck there
<benzaldehyde> ubbudork: alt+ctl+f1
<ubbudork> tnx
<benzaldehyde> ubbudork: not a prob bob
<shadaloo> yo nigras
<brontosaurusrex> uhmm, so is some sort of gnome-a-like desktop included as well?
<shadaloo> gdm start does not work - " could not acquire name; bailing out "
<shadaloo> any suggestions?
<ubbudork> how to fix xorg.conf i am afraid it got fu....
<ubbudork> is there a backup?
<benzaldehyde> ubbudork: i still say that you shouldn't have to use that .conf file, it has got to be a conflict with a package somehwere down the line
<ubbudork> found it
<serialhex> ubbudork: so you were having trouble with the nvidia driver too?
<ubbudork> yeah but now im not even able to log in????
<ubbudork> yes sir
<shadaloo> you guys
<shadaloo> what do I do to fix my nvidia
<ubbudork> BIG trouble¨
<shadaloo> day 1 of beta I got verticle lines when tryign to boot
<serialhex> how are you resolving it? cause when i try & install the propritary one it wants to remove xorg & a bunch of other crap
<shadaloo> now I get blank screen
<serialhex> ...and then there were three :P
<benzaldehyde> natty is single handedly crashing nvida's stock
 * shadaloo facepalm
<thiebaude> but i have to say i do love the global menu
<serialhex> yeah, i never really had a problem with their propritary drivers... they work & they're stable... why change them?
<shadaloo> is there anyway to revert back to x until this issue gets resolved? -.-
<goruka> can i show cpu load on unity desktop somewhere? :)
<shadaloo> or -
<shadaloo> can someone recomment a lightweight graphical interface
<shadaloo> recommend*
<ubbudork> serialhex: new drivers seem to be needed for the 3d desktop???
<serialhex> *is thinking of reinstalling 10.10*
<benzaldehyde> shadaloo: a gui?
<shadaloo> benzaldehyde: yea
<benzaldehyde> shadaloo: fluxbox
<shadaloo> good call
<serialhex> ubbudork: i've never had problems with 3d & nvidia...
<ubbudork> not me either
<shadaloo> i bet ubuntu people mostly run ati
<serialhex> ubbudork: in fact, the 'wiggle windows' option for kde (idk if it's in gnome too) is jerky with the new drivers, the old ones it was smooth as silk
<thiebaude> i have nvidia 8400 gs
<ubbudork> but if you uninstall the new 270 driver and install ie the 173 driver ubuntu-destop also must be removed for some reason
<brontosaurusrex> shadaloo, 2/3 of my machines is nvidia, why ati?
<serialhex> ubbudork: and i'm running a fx 5200 & p4 3ghz... a >5yr old machine :-/
<serialhex> thats weird!
<thiebaude> even the propietary nvidia drivers in 11.04 i had no problems
<shadaloo> brontosaurusrex: they are forced to be more competitive with nvidia the reigning champ so their cost/value is higher
<ubbudork> puh.... restoring xorg.conf regained access to the standard login
<shadaloo> not proven
<serialhex> yeah when i try & install the propritary drivers it wants top remove xorg & kde & like 7938472 other things :P
<shadaloo> ofc
<ubbudork> serialhex: i have a quite old one too
<kdog> alled natty beta in a virtualbox and when I log in, nothing appears on the desktop. Unity must not be coming up. I do have "3d" checked in the vb monitors. Any hints?
<kdog> whoops. That starts with "I inst" :-p
<shadaloo> I cannot connect to Xserver with fluxbox, how can I reactive X?
<kdog> I was able to right click on the desktop and create a launcher for "gnome-terminal"
<brontosaurusrex> shadaloo, you mean they are supposed to do more for the same  money as nvidia?
<serialhex> i understood kdog :P  but idk how to fix it :-/
<shadaloo> brontosaurusrex: exactly
<bandit5432> run it without unity :P
<benzaldehyde> 5 ERROR NvidiaDetection returned a error: __init__() got $
<bandit5432> kdog,  see this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/17937/why-cant-unity-run-in-virtual-machines
<kdog> bandit5432: thanks!
<benzaldehyde> 5 ERROR NvidiaDetection returned a error: __init__() got $got an unexpected keyword argument 'datadir'
<bandit5432> are you running the latets version of virtualbox?
<benzaldehyde> that was in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<goruka> uh... screen repaint is broken in katepart, wtf :|
<bandit5432> kdog, the info on that says its fixed in virtualbox 4.0.4
<bandit5432> kdog, lol they broke it again
<bandit5432> see here http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/how-to-test-ubuntu-1104-with-unity-in.html
<bandit5432> ok now why i came here
<bandit5432> i have an issue with a borked upgrade to 11.04
<bandit5432> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bandit5432>   File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 29, in <module>
<bandit5432>     import gtk
<bandit5432> ImportError: No module named gtk
<shadaloo> anyone know why 2.6.35-25 is saying it failed due to missing headers?
<benzaldehyde> shadaloo: reactivate x? sudo service gdm start
<shadaloo> benzaldehyde: I will try it
<bandit5432> now i have a partly upgraded system that i cant finish the upgrade
<bandit5432> when i try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<bandit5432> i get E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-kde4'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<bandit5432> any ideas help?
<shadaloo> benzaldehyde: it worked this time :/ what do I type to launch to the new grahical interface now?
<benzaldehyde> shadaloo: you don't type, before you login to your name look at the bottom of the screen where it has a rectangle that says gnome, click he down arrow and slide up to fluxbox then sign in to your user account
<bandit5432> :C
<shadaloo> benzaldehyde: I cannot even get to the login screen xD I'm in recovery kernel atm
<bandit5432> sudo gdm
<shadaloo> when I try startfluxbox it says 'xmodmap: unable to open display; Error: couldn't connect to XServer'
<bandit5432> benzaldehyde,  try sudo gmd
<bandit5432> gdm '
<bandit5432> i cant type :|
<shadaloo> sudo gdm --> could not acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<shadaloo> ; bailing out
<bandit5432> no i meant that to benzaldehyde
<bandit5432> oh i see sorry
<benzaldehyde> what why
<benzaldehyde> your .fluxbox file is in your home directory
<kdog> bandit5432: Hmm. I'm on 4.0.4, have 3d check, and cranked the video mem to 128mb (the max). The panel now shows when log in, looking normal, then it changes to a nasty, old school gray one.
<Daekdroom> Is fglrx working already?
<bandit5432> kdog, see this post it seems its broken again http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/how-to-test-ubuntu-1104-with-unity-in.html
<bandit5432> Update March 2011: the latest Kernel (or Xserver, I'm not really sure) broke this so Unity doesn't work in VirtualBox for now. I'll remove this message once it works again!
<kdog> bandit5432: hold on, I haven't installed the guest additions in this vm.
<bandit5432> :|
<bandit5432> there is also a way to run unity in 2d mode see the bottom post on this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/17937/why-cant-unity-run-in-virtual-machines
<BUGabundo> anyone packing http://tomahawk-player.org/download/linux ?
<bandit5432> BUGabundo,  that page says Coming Soon: Building Ubuntu package on Natty (11.04)
<bandit5432> and for 10.10
<benzaldehyde> startfluxbox should do the deed
<BUGabundo> bandit5432: I know. but someone in here could have a ppa up
<bandit5432> then do a ppa search
<BUGabundo> actually https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/tomahawk
<bandit5432> :P
<BUGabundo> bandit5432: but I don't trust strangers!
<bandit5432> i was looking couldnt find it that fast
<arand> BUGabundo: You not on the butter either?
<BUGabundo> arand: ?
<arand> AS in btrfs.
<bandit5432> and you trust the tomohawk site?
<BUGabundo> I am
 * kdog why can't the guest additions just install themselves on first login :-/
<BUGabundo> bandit5432: I tiny more then someone on a PPA
<bandit5432> thats like running a fake antivirus from a website
<bandit5432> just because they have a website they must be better
<arand> BUGabundo: Ok, did btrfsck work with the latest update for you (~20h ago)
<BUGabundo> haven't tried
<LarsTorben> somebody here dont like unity ?
<BUGabundo> but I saw a warning on boot
<BUGabundo> now that you mention it
<SwedeMike> LarsTorben: correct.
<LarsTorben> ok
<BUGabundo> LarsTorben: o/
<bandit5432> i hate unity
<LarsTorben> test www.snowlinux.de/
<LarsTorben> it based on ubuntu 11.04 but ordinary desktop gnome
<LarsTorben> 2
<arand> BUGabundo: That was just the normal "can't find fsck.btrfs"?
<LarsTorben> or later 3
<BUGabundo> LarsTorben: login with Classic :P
<bandit5432> :D
<BUGabundo> arand: don't recall, I was busy
<LarsTorben> yes but 11.10 dont contain  classic any more
<BUGabundo> noticed it took a while
<BUGabundo> LarsTorben: well... I'm on 11.04 :P
<bandit5432> they taking classic out of 11.10
<BUGabundo> can't go into the future
<LarsTorben> yes bandit5432!
<LarsTorben> :))
<bandit5432> eeewwww
<LarsTorben> so test www.snowlinux.de/ :)
<shadaloo> hi
<brontosaurusrex> LarsTorben, says "Based upon Ubuntu 10.04"
<LarsTorben> its wrong letter
<LarsTorben> there must be "11.04"
<LarsTorben> i change that
<LarsTorben> and kernel is also wrong it is 2.6.39-rc1
<arand> BUGabundo: Since recently the link to btrfsck proper was added, which with current btrfs-tools just errors out horribly and I need to ignore fscking to even be albe to boot...
<bandit5432> ok any one have any ideas on how to get my upgrade to work?
<LarsTorben> bandit: try dpkg --reconfigure -a
<BUGabundo> mine booted fine arand or I wouldn't be here
<arand> Was wondering is that was due to my btrfs being a bit wonky or just something everyone was experiencing..
<bandit5432> dpkg --reconfigure -a ?? or dpkg --configure -a
<arand> BUGabundo: And that is with 3ubuntu2?
<LarsTorben> "dpkg --configure -a"
<goruka> hmm here's something else i dislike about unity. The workspace switcher icon looks too much like the terminal icon, so i get confused and click it all the time. Also i don't use workspaces and can't remove it :(
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.19+20100601-3ubuntu2
<bandit5432> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 25488 package 'xmount':
<bandit5432>  junk after word in `priority' field
<digitalfiz> I am having a issue with firefox being used to open all links even though chrome is set to be default
<shadaloo> guys
<shadaloo> why am I getting so many errors with kernel 2.6.35-25?
<digitalfiz> the reason im asking in ubuntu because its effecting all programs not just this one or that one so I assume its something with ubuntu
<shadaloo> I am trying to purge it away from system and I cannot even purge it?
<Daekdroom> goruka, you can use ccsm to remove all extra workspaces. Then the icon will disappear
<shadaloo> how do I rm this kernel?
<digitalfiz> didnt have the problem before upgrading to 11.04
<Daekdroom> It's under General Options's last tab.
<bandit5432> i am not in 11.04 yet
<arand> Well, then it must be my mucking about with snapshots has managed to fsck up btrfs to not be compatible with current userspace tools. And this is a system I installed yesterday...
<shadaloo> team please help me purge linux-image-2.6.35-25
<goruka> Daekdroom, awesome, thanks!
<shadaloo> everytime I try to apt-get update this kernel errors failing to process
<LarsTorben> shadaloo: sudo apt-get removve linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic
<shadaloo> I tried purge
<shadaloo> it errors removing?!
<bandit5432> are you running that kernel
<bandit5432> what does uname -r say?
<shadaloo> no
<shadaloo> -22
<goruka> Daekdroom, i can't find where to disable that :|
<LarsTorben> shadaloo: expert lars: sudo apt-get removve linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic
<shadaloo> two vs?
<shadaloo> o.O
<Daekdroom> goruka, you should reduce workspaces to only 1.
<goruka> Daekdroom, but i can't find where to do that in ccsm
<LarsTorben> shadaloo: expert lars hopes helped you
<Daekdroom> goruka, General Options, last tab.
<hasenj> is there a command to restart the sound service?
<bandit5432> LarsTorben, that command you had me run errors out
<Daekdroom> If it doesn't show up, you have to click in the > that shows up beside the tab list
<bandit5432> what me to repost the output?
<goruka> Daekdroom, ah i found it, but it already shows number of desktops as 1
<hasenj> I hear weird noises accompanying every sound, hard to describe in written words
<shadaloo> LarsTorben: thank you for trying my friend but alas, that does not work
<bandit5432> shadaloo, give me the full output of uname -r
<LarsTorben> shadaloo: expert lars: hoped i could help you
<goruka> Daekdroom, ah i just had to place horizontal and vertical virtual sizes to 1
<shadaloo> LarsTorben: no sir
<goruka> Daekdroom, the workspace switcher does nto dissapear, though
<shadaloo> 2.6.35-22-generic is what I am inside now
<LarsTorben> shadaloo: oh why not
<goruka> Daekdroom, i click it and shows 1 desktop :)
<kdog> bandit5432: Hmm. Now when I log in unity starts up and the top and bottom bar switch back to gnome. Getting closer...
<Daekdroom> goruka, ah, must restart unity, I guess :P
<LarsTorben> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic
<goruka> Daekdroom, ook
<shadaloo> I have 2.6.35-28 installed though
<shadaloo> LarsTorben: yes that does not work
<shadaloo> I must press further
<LarsTorben> oh why not shadaloo
<shadaloo> linux tells me
<shadaloo> E: sub process /usb/bin/dpkg returned error code 1
<goruka> Daekdroom, great, pkill -9 compiz did the trick, thanks :D
<LarsTorben> shadaloo did you tried sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic
<shadaloo> failed to process .postrm line 328
<LarsTorben> ok
<bandit5432> shadaloo, are you upgrading to 11.04?
<shadaloo> technically I already did
<shadaloo> I am running natty now
<bandit5432> well i am glad some one can get it to work
<shadaloo> I cannot boot into gdm tho xD
<shadaloo> restarting
<bandit5432> i cant get it to finish installing i have a borked system
<bandit5432> hmm do you think restarting when update manager says i have a completely unusable system a good idea?
<bandit5432> silence in #ubuntu+1 :X
<slyrus_> it would be nice if "Disk Utility" had a facility to format a new drive suitable for installing a bootable system (bootable flag set, swap parition, etc... (?))
<bandit63> ok does no one have any ideas to help me?
<bandit63> should i go back to #ubuntu and see if i can not say i was upgrading and am now getting errors?
<bandit63> diffrent question when did updated packages start shipping with spaces instead of _
<trism> bandit63: I don't think they do, but update manager did change to default to showing descriptions before package names since maverick
<bandit63> well i have a ton of files with %3 in my /var/cache/apt/archives
<bandit63> xutils-dev_1%3a7.6+1_amd64.deb for instance
<bandit63> when is a good time to come back and try and get some help?
<trism> bandit63: oh, the actual package name, well %3a is a : not a space, I think %20 is a space
<bandit63> well i have never seen a package with a  percent before i am not good with the %#
<bandit63> i assumed it was a space maybes it a period
<bandit63> i am just trying to figure out how i can finish this upgrade
<benzaldehyde> he's having a finish upgrade? why didn't he use a french mirror xD
<voidmage> thinking about testing natty. does ubuntu classic still include all the "lost" features in gnome 3 like forcing sleep when you close your laptop?
<voidmage> oh, and i read that certain gnome applets don't show in unity. do they still show in ubuntu classic?
<bandit-away> benzaldehyde, lol
<trism> voidmage: for some applets, you need to make sure gnome-panel-bonobo is installed, or they won't show up (in classic, there are no panel applets in unity, just indicators)
<bandit63> so back to my issue how does some one recover from a broken upgrade?
<KM0201> bandit63, lol.. that's a goodone
<bandit63> i dont get the joke
<KM0201> bandit63, recovering from a broken upgrade... :rofl:
<bandit63> how about i use the word borked
<KM0201> borked, broken.. tomato, tomato
<voidmage> reinstall from a fresh beta iso?
<KM0201> bingo.
<bandit63> thats what i was afraid of
<KM0201> and of course he had his machine appropriately backed up before starting the upgrade
<bandit63> well i have a dd from 2 hours before the start is that fresh enough?
<bandit63> ;)
<bandit63> KM0201, you have answers why are packages showing up with %3 in them?
<KM0201> bandit63, i'm not really sure...
<KM0201> i just installed the beta last night.... but i've had zero problems
<bandit63> from my upgrade i have lots of packeages in /var/cache/apt/archives with %3 in them i was wondering if thats not part of the problem
<KM0201> hmm, well i clean installed the beta, so maybe thats why i didn't have that problem
<bandit63> i thought about doing a clean install
<bandit63> of debian
<bandit63> :P
<bandit63> KM0201,  you running 86 or 86_64?
<MTughan> Just installed the Ubuntu Natty beta on a VM here, and tried to update the packages. Got two 404s on ca.archive.ubuntu.com: module-init-tools_3.12-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb and xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu9_amd64.deb. Any cause for concern?
<bandit63> try a diffrent mirror
<MTughan> Sound idea, but I don't believe I've ever seen something like that.
<bandit63> i have even with the main mirrors
<MTughan> No, I mean an option to change mirrors.
<bandit63> open up update-manager and click on options
<bandit63> crap i need a vm to even use normal apps now
<MTughan> Ah, there... Thanks.
<bandit63> no problem
<trism> bandit63: the %3a isn't part of your problem, they are just packages with a : in the version
<bandit63> ahh ty for finding that
<bandit63> i am downloading the iso and will reinstall :|
<bandit63> maybe i will dd the partition back i dont know
<jim_> since my upgrade to natty, ubuntu one won't sync. Another has same, we have thread in forum. My current state is no files, contacts, machines but can log in in browser. Any help?
<FoolishOwl> Hello. I'm thinking of upgrading to Natty in the next few days. How smooth has the transition been, relative to past distribution upgrades? Any major trouble spots?
<benzaldehyde> FoolishOwl: well there is not an upgrade yet
<jim_> I upgraded during alpha and it was rocky but am having good luck now that is beta. Has been stable and other than ubuntu one all is working.
<jim_> I do like unity. There is upgrade to beta 1 available
<benzaldehyde> jim_: there is no upgrade from release to beta
<jim_> not sure what you mean benz, I did the upgrade
<bandit63> FoolishOwl,  there is the beta which is an upgrade but it borked my system if thats what you are asking
<FoolishOwl> benzaldehyde, what do you mean, no upgrade?
<bandit63> jim when you install the alpha it contines to update you untill release
<benzaldehyde> i tried to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, it won't upgrade to a pre-release
<bandit63> benzaldehyde, update-manager -d
<jim_> bandit, that is correct and since it updated me to beta and updates to it, all has been good except ubuntu 1
<FoolishOwl> Any patterns to reported problems? So far all I've seen are debates about the merits of Unity.
<bandit63> i see a question about ubunt one sorry i cant get the update to finish to look into that
<benzaldehyde> bandit63: i've tried that it just says No new release found
<bandit63> benzaldehyde,  are you running 11.04 ?
<benzaldehyde> 10.10
<docx_cz_most> Hi
<bandit63> FoolishOwl,  i cant get the upgrade to complete
<bandit63> FoolishOwl,  it completely hosed my computer
<bandit63> benzaldehyde,  type in terminal  cat /etc/issue
<docx_cz_most> I asked here few hours ago - is in 11.04b1 option to change default application shortcuts in the box appeared after "button" click (super key) - i mean that 4 icons for web, email, music and photos. Thanks
<jim_> I've been working in natty testing and discussion forum, can't say see patterns. update-manager -d worked for my upgrade a few weeks ago
<FoolishOwl> bandit63, sorry to hear that.
<LarsTorben> somebody who hates the unity ?
<benzaldehyde> i have the install cd and even it says error and then flashes a message about how  it doesn't allow upgrades to pre-release, if i were willing to do a install i.e. wipe out my existing system i could install it from the cd but still no upgrade,, i tried gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and update manager, all that, no upgrade
<docx_cz_most> LarsTorben: nobody commands you to use it ;)
<benzaldehyde> bandit63: Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<bandit63> hmmm
<LarsTorben> only ask
<LarsTorben> only ask
<jim_> Lars, I like unity
<benzaldehyde> although i am on ppc64 so maybe that has something to do with it
<docx_cz_most> LarsTorben: i don't hate you for it.. it is something new, let give it some time ;)
<jim_> not sure what to say benz, upgrade went fine for me
<FoolishOwl> jim_, okay, sounds good. As long as there isn't a pattern of show-stopping bugs, I'm happy to test the beta.
<bandit63> benzaldehyde, i dont think the ppc version is out yet
<docx_cz_most> noone know how or where is some conf files of these 4 icons?
<benzaldehyde> i have the alternate ppc iso writen to disc
<bandit63> is it for 11.04?
<benzaldehyde> yes, also have teh desktop ppc 11.04
<bandit63> i dont see ppc64 as a choice i see only amd64 or 386
<delac> hmm, Dash doesn't seem to recognize "nautilus". That is, the search won't bring up anything. A bug?
<benzaldehyde> try different directories
<benzaldehyde> daily
<jim_> benz, I have seen forum entries of people feeling is best to install from cd instead of upgrade but am unsure of why that preference. don't know why that seems to fail for you.
<bandit63> benzaldehyde, i found the ppc release my bad
<docx_cz_most> what is "internal" name of unity shell? where I can find some config files (in home dir or etc)?
<benzaldehyde> it gave three reasons for not allowing an upgrade, one was that it does not allow upgrading to pre-release and another was if i had installed packages that don't belong to ubuntu
<jim_> docx, I believe unity is a flavor of gnome for lack of a better way to say that
<FoolishOwl> Installing from CD means you don't have to worry about connectivity during an upgrade.
<bandit63> benzaldehyde,  what computer do you have?
<delac> docx_cz_most: gconf -> apps -> compiz
<benzaldehyde> FoolishOwl: actually you do if you use the alternate cd, it won't go very far without it
<FoolishOwl> Well, you don't have to worry as much.
<benzaldehyde> the desktop won't try to connect but the alternate install no matter what option chosen it will install the base system and leave you without an installation of packages
<jim_> are any of having issues with ubuntu one sync with natty, is my only real issue
<benzaldehyde> it
<benzaldehyde> it is a playstation 3
<docx_cz_most> delac: thanks, but there are only "appearence" settings.. I like to change application shortcuts in "the main search window"
<digitalfiz> anyone here using pidgin with 11.04 beta?
<delac> docx_cz_most: oh, you mean in the Dash? that's something I'm also trying to find out :)
<docx_cz_most> delac: if the Dash is this http://img705.imageshack.us/i/unityshortcuts.png/, yes :)
<delac> docx_cz_most: yes, that's Dash
<benzaldehyde> i burned about 6 maybe 8 copies of everything i could find for ubuntu ppc. the 10.10, absolutely non of them install from disk, they just hang. 9.10 installs fine as does 10.04 but 11.04 to be honest i probably should have pluged the ethernet cord into the machine
<bandit63> benzaldehyde,  look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-December/000797.html
<docx_cz_most> delac: I found that "preffered applications" setting affect web and email shortcut, but other two I cant find how to change it
<bandit63> looks like no new ubuntu for ps3
<benzaldehyde> i have a thread goingon ubuntu forums under the name zoggnoff if you want to know what i have been up to
<FoolishOwl> Thanks folks.
<benzaldehyde> bandit63: as long as there is ppc64 i'll be alright
<bandit63> benzaldehyde,  still wierd you cant upgrade
<benzaldehyde> yeah although i did use some debian repositories along the way so maybe i shot myself in the foot
<bandit63> i use a bunch of ppa's so i think i did the same thing
<bandit63> well i dont know if i should clean install or dd back my 10.10 install
<jim_> I think some of the repositories do get disabled when doing the upgrade, some of mine say they were
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I have a problem upgradeing to Natty Beta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588710/
<syn-ack> Generally third party PPAs are what get disabled upon an online upgrade
<benzaldehyde> jim_: the point i'm driving at is that i may have unsupported packages on file and 'that' is likely why it won't upgrade
<benzaldehyde> though i can't be sure
<syn-ack> Milos_SD, Wow, that's a lot of broken stuff.
<syn-ack> Looks to be more or less related to AWN though...
<syn-ack> benzaldehyde, That's unlikely. They usually just get disabled upon upgrade
<Milos_SD> I know...  And don't know why
<syn-ack> benzaldehyde, Admittedly, it would probably be better for you to download an installer and clean install
<bandit63> yay fresh installs i have windows again!!
<bandit63>  / sarcasm tag
<bandit63> that was not very nice of me
<bandit63> hope my burner still works
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: i actually did do that
<bandit63> syn-ack, do you like the new unity interface?
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: there were issues with it, most notably the lack of wifi and the videomode was handled differently being a non-ps3 installer, it gave me a 4:3 instead of a 16:3
<alket> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Beta 1, but there is just a blank desktop, I run firefox with alt f2 to get here, what is my problem ?
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: i booted into a 4:3 command prompt of 11.04 with no packages and no dhclient to issue an i[p
<bandit63> off to do a fresh install
<benzaldehyde> all in all i went back to 10.04 to do the upgrde upgrade which failed
<jim_> alket, display was fine all through install till you rebooted?
<alket> no jim_ I just waited for a half hour to make sure that it is finished bu I was displayed a CLI environment but with mouse
<cdbs> alket: If that's the problem
<cdbs> alket: install unity-2d
<cdbs> alket: maybe your graphic card doesn't support Unity 3D
<alket> but I have supported Nvidia drivers which work fine with maveric
<cdbs> alket: some of them have issues with compiz
<alket> maybe i should launch the jockey-gtk and install the drivers and then reboot ?
<cdbs> alket: install unity 2d, in the meantime you can switch to Classic Desktop from gdm
<trijntje_natty> I dont think the drivers for natty are ready yet, is this correct?
<cdbs> alket: yeah you can try that
<jim_> alket, if you select classic desktop at login does that work?
<alket> so if I reboot is there any command that i should execute ?
<alket> jim_: I didn't try that
<jim_> alket, if that does work, I agree could be you need to try unity 2d
<alket> ok I will take your advices. Thank you jim_ cdbs
<bandit63> grrr the update from the cd errors out
<digitalfiz> if a crash keeps happening throughout the day does it help to keep sending the reports or is it duplicate data?
<jim_> keep sending unless is certain is same cause and effect
<digitalfiz> compize decorator keeps crashing
<digitalfiz> its with different programs open so i dont think its a certain program doing it but maybe with different apps open it will help narrow down whats actually doing it
<Milos_SD> is compiz customizable in Unity session ? Can I enable expo, cube, random animations?
<jim_> milos, don't think you can
<delac> Milos_SD: gconf->apps->compiz. Expo is in use on default. Don't know how sensible it would be to enable cube.
<Milos_SD> hmm.... where's freedome in that ? :S
<jim_> I only have used workspace switcher from unity bar as works by default and don't know if you can use cube
<bandit63> unity is like osx its all for your own good Milos_SD
<Milos_SD> bandit63, hahahha :D
<wacomm> hellp need help with simple-ccsm on natty
<wacomm> anyone??
<bandit63> wacomm, its slow around here today
<bandit63> i dont know what ccsm is or i would help you or try to
<Milos_SD> I have one other question... After every upgrade I did, when I start GIMP, it spams that gui for bug reporting... only way to get rid of it, is to do killall application name
<bandit63> whats the question?
<wacomm> ccsm is the compiz settings manager
<Papaaa> hi
<bandit63> hello
<Papaaa> jaja
<Papaaa> :D
<bandit63> oh ok whats the question wacomm
<jim_> wacomm, I see a bug notification about simple-ccsm not installable cause dependency conflicts. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-ccsm/+bug/738431
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 738431 in simple-ccsm (Ubuntu) "simple-ccsm is not installable cause dependency conflicts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Milos_SD> bandit63, question is: why is that happening? Only when I start gimp. :D
<Papaaa> 738431
<bandit63> gimp is crashing?
<Papaaa> #738431
<Milos_SD> bandit63, no ... gimp is working ok. But bug report gui is spamed all the time... only way to get rid of it is to do "killall apport-gtk"
<Milos_SD> that happend after upgrade to 10.04, and after upgrade to 10.10... I think it will happend after upgrade to 11.04 too
<Milos_SD> :D
<bandit63> weird
<bandit63> you using normal gimp or one from ppa
<Milos_SD> bandit63, and when final version of Ubuntu comes, that stops :D
<Milos_SD> one from ppa :)
<Milos_SD> 2.7
<wacomm> bandit63 I try to install simple-ccsm using apt-get but then get the following errors:
<wacomm> Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed Depends: compizconfig-settings-manager (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<bandit63> wacomm, they posted above about some bugs you might want to look at
<bandit63> omg they have turned ubuntu into osx :C
<wacomm> yes bandit63 its becoming very graphical, but still runs blazing fast on my 4 yr old toshiba :)
<bandit63> crying :'(
<wacomm> thanks jim_ but there seems no solution yet
<J697> Is Ubuntu 11.04 a good upgrade from 10.10?
<J697> Are there many bugs?
<guntbert> J697: it only just left alpha status - so don't use it in "production"
<wacomm> J697 its very graphical but runs fast enough. Nothing major except for compiz and dropbox
<J697> The only thing I plan to do is use a few IDE's and program in Java and C and maybe watch internet videos on youtube, stuff like that
<J697> Can it do all of that well?
<J697> I looked up Ubuntu 11.04 on youtube and I like the look it has
<wacomm> J697 u should be fine doing that
<jim_> wacomm, I didn't know about dropbox, I have no sync with unbuntu one I can't seem to fix
<jim_> J697, I'm happy with the upgrade
<bandit63> they fixed the help on 11.04 at least
<wacomm> jim_ dropbox bug is fixable. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/get-dropbox-appindicator-to-work-in.html
<wacomm> J697 which IDE do you use for C?
<J697> wacomm, Code::Blocks
<wolter> what is known about the compiz crashes fixes?
<J697> So, what I'm trying to get is, are there any major bugs with 11.04?
<delac> J697: for major bugs, check the release notes page
<jim_> I'm not up on bug list J697 but certainly no show stoppers for me
<delac> J697: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<J697> Ok, thanks for all the opinions guys I'm ready for the upgrade in fact, it's already 45% downloaded :)
<delac> J697: And you can check for yourself too. Just put it on usb-disk and select large enough storage area. Then you can use that as you would use normal installation and install all the apps you want to test before doing actual installation on the machine.
<cg2916> i installed xubuntu and it won't let me log in
<delac> cg2916: try empty password?
<cg2916> it's not password, i'll type it in, it'll go black for about 10 seconds, then kick me out to the main login screen
<delac> cg2916: might be desktop effects crashing then
<cg2916> delac: i tried gnome, openbox, and xubuntu as my session, none work and now i'm forced to boot off my flash drive
<delac> cg2916: you have all those installed?
<delac> cg2916: cg2916 did you try the gnome classic no desktop effects (or something like that)?
<cg2916> delac: i'll try
<wolter> hm its a shame J697 left without hearing about the compiz crashes
<jester7> did someone say compiz crashes?  happening to me constantly.
<jester7> Also, sometimes, it seems to make Firefox's unified menu go away
<gregL> Does anyone know what kernel will ship with 11.04
<tensorpudding> compiz crashes? they're getting less frequent it seems
<tensorpudding> the one in the beta is the one that will ship, right?
<SwedeMike> if you bug report problems, they might get fixed.
<gregL> tensorpudding, I would think so, yes.
<tensorpudding> all the big bugs are already triaged
<tensorpudding> hmm, is it all java applications lack menu integration into the panel?
<tensorpudding> libreoffice seems to have this problem
<tensorpudding> another reason to avoid java applications, oh well
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.7.21 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<bazhang> gregL, ^
<jester7> What is the concensus?  Will most people be using the Unity desktop, or going with Gnome?
<wacomm> How do u we revert back to Gnome
<delac_> wacomm: select gnome classic from login screen
<jester7> wacomm: When you choose your username at login, and menu will pop up on the bottom giving you a choice to login to "Classic Desktop"
<guntbert> natty (live CD) looks kind of strange here - no real interface to be seen  -- http://imagebin.org/146319
<bazhang> non-unity?
<gregL> bazhang, Thanks for that..I did what I should have done in the beginning..I googled for it... Thanks again..
<bazhang> have a bad enough video card, like me, I suppose
<bazhang> gregL, welcome
<jester7> I'm surprised, but I really dig Unity
<delac_> guntbert: I dont think VirtualBox supports 3D, which Unity requires. Try to login to gnome classic
<Atamisk> cool, but it really isn't for me. i'm glad we still have the choice
<guntbert> delac_: I'll try :)
<guntbert> delac_: seems not so easy :-(   - do you know how to tell the liveCD to use "classic"?
<bazhang> at login screen iirc
<bazhang> choose coke classic
<bazhang> err gnome classic
<delac_> lol
<delac_> but yes, at login screen
<delac_> first click the user you want
<delac_> then at the bottom of the screen, select the appropriate desktop setting
<tonyyarusso> Does Natty have a separate Netbook edition, or were they merged now?
<delac_> tonyyarusso: yes, they were merged
<tonyyarusso> okay, thanks
<kdog> tonyyarusso: merged. Just a Ubuntu and Ubuntu Server
<guntbert> delac_: bazhang: live CD - so no login screen after booting - what is the command to logout from a gnome-session (from the terminal) ?
<guntbert> answering my own question: gnome-session-save --logout
<delac_> guntbert: well thats nice, now we know too ;)
<guntbert> delac_: spread the gospel :-)
<Papaaa> www.snowlinux.de/ ubuntu 11.04 OHNE UNITY OBERFLÄCHE
<guntbert> drive-by spammer?
<ceed^> Doesn't seem to like Unity that much according to my German (which is very poor)
 * ceed^ likes Unity. Doesn't even miss the taskbar! :)
<bandit63> i dont like uninty if i wanted osx i would buy a mac
<ceed^> bandit63: I almost bought a Mac a couple of years ago, but been on linux for 12 years. Won't quit now :)
<thiebaude> ceed^, little over 5 years for me on ubuntu :)
<bandit63> i have been using linux for over 10 years and ubuntu for 6
<ceed^> thiebaude: The last few years I've been mostly a user. Got tired of breaking and fixing and went Ubuntu :)
<thiebaude> i know what you mean,lol
<ceed^> I started installing Debian on a HP laptop in 98 using floppies and the dial-up. Took two weeks to get sound! :)
<bandit63> lol ceed^
<bandit63> bah i hate checking ppa for updates to new releases
<bandit63> ppa's
<bandit63> any one having weird spin up or downs with 11.04?
<bandit63> hard drive that is
<syn-ack> ceed^, Man, I did that with Red Hat, though I had to rawrite a boot floppy since my motherboard wouldn't boot from CD
<Suhn> Hey
<Suhn> Im trying to reinstall grub
<Suhn> But the partition wont mount
<bandit63> that does not sound good
<bandit63> what partition you trying to install it to and how are you booting into the system
<Suhn> Ok
<Suhn> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Suhn> im using the tutorial
<bazhang> its grub2
<Suhn> ok
<Suhn> wtver
<bazhang> hmm?
<bandit63> big diffrence
<vyoma> Hi. I did an upgrade from "Update Manager" to 11.04 from 10.10. After upgrade, it lets me login, but then it hangs up. I can move the mouse around but cannot click on anything. Does not seem to respond to keyboard commands.
<thiebaude> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Suhn> Ok, thats what i was doing, anyway i cant seem to find teh right partition do do
<Suhn> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<bandit63> Suhn,  you have to mout the partiotn
<Suhn> Im trying to
<bandit63> type this in terminal fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Suhn> yea i did that
<bandit63> what does it output?
<thiebaude> vyoma, at the log in screen do you have options?
<thiebaude> if so alt f1 to restart
<thiebaude> had that happen a few times before
<Suhn> Says
<Suhn> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB
<bandit63> i have to click a name to get the options to show up now'
<Suhn> hesres the ones
<bandit63> Suhn, it does not show anything like /dev/sda1 ??
<vyoma> thiebaude, at log in screen, it allows me to choose my username (or another username I'd setup for my wife). After I type the password, it takes me to the desktop (looks like unity desktop). But there, it does not let me do anything.
<Suhn> Yer
<Suhn> It has /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3
<bandit63> please paste each of the lines for those
<Suhn> im not on the same computer
<Suhn> im using a live CD so i cant use the internet
<bazhang> pastebin
<thiebaude> vyoma, when you click your name if look towards the bottom does it give optins like ubntu and classic gnome?
<Suhn> I cant get on the internet
<vyoma> thiebaude: ah - let me try that after a hard-reboot
<bandit63> the internet wont work on the computer you are trying to fix?
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> :)
<Suhn> Im using "try linux"
<Suhn> So firefox does not start
<bandit63> hmm it should but nvm
<Suhn> What exactly am i looking for in the device?
<bandit63> filesystem type or mount point
<Suhn> at the top of the list
<bandit63> you are using the live-cd correct?
<Suhn> it says Device Boot    Start      End        Blocks          Id        System
<Suhn> those are the titles at the top of each column
<bandit63> perfect what does the end column say for al 3
<bandit63> all'
<mrdeb> where do you control unity options, hiding or size of pane
<mrdeb> ?
<Suhn> Unknows, HPFS/NTFS, Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<Suhn> Unknown*
<bandit63> did you install wubi?
<bazhang> bandit63, yes
<bazhang> bandit63, he/she did an upgrade from wubi
<thiebaude> i think ccsm, not quit sure mrdeb
<bandit63> ewww
<thiebaude> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Suhn> i was in 10.10 and i did update-manager -d
<vyoma> thiebaude: when I choose my username, below there is a dropdown (dropup?) selection, it has following options: Recovery Console, Ubuntu, Ubuntu classic, Ubuntu classic (no effects), Ubuntu(safe mode), User Defined Session.
<bandit63> there is an error i thought with wubi installs
<mrdeb> i want to control whether unity hides or not
<bazhang> which is explicitly not supported in 11.04
<mrdeb> and its size. where is this
<thiebaude> try classic no effects,  see what happens after you log in vyoma
<thiebaude> did you install your graphics drivers vyoma ?
<mrdeb> or addign shortcuts
<bandit63> Suhn, what bazhang just said ^^
<bazhang> bandit63, he/she knows this
<Suhn> Yea, can i still reinstall grub?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> follow the guide of grub2
<bandit63> there is a thread about it somewhere
<Suhn> Ok, so which partition am i using
<vyoma> thiebaude: I tried Ubuntu (classic no effects) and it works; responds to mouse clicks and keystrokes.
<Suhn> i just mounted sda3, the one with Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<Suhn> i used sudo mount /dev/sda3
<thiebaude> ok, that sounds cool :) vyoma
<vyoma> thiebaude: graphics drivers? Hmmm - it was running fine as a 10.10 version. So, not sure.
<thiebaude> ok
<Suhn> is sda3 ok?
<vyoma> thiebaude: so you think my system is not able to handle Unity ?
<bandit63> Suhn,  i never do wubi installs
<Suhn> Im in a live CD
<bandit63> so any help i try to give probably will not help you out
<Suhn> Reinstalling grub
<thiebaude> i did not need my nvidia graphics drivers cos im not doing compiz unity vyoma
<Suhn> The only thing i need to know is if the partition is right to install grub2
<thiebaude> just classic gnome-no effects
<mrdeb> when apps open, the menu hides.
<mrdeb> this is annoying
<vyoma> thiebaude, thanks though. Now it is not a brick and it works, I'll check out the graphics drivers to get Natty working with Unity.
<bandit63> i didnt realize you used grub2 with wubi installs
<thiebaude> ok your welcomed :)
<bandit63> Suhn, can you boot into windows still?
<Suhn> Alright, what happened was when i updated to 11.04 from 10.10. It prompted for a restart of the computer, When i get to the boot screen to select between windows or ubuntu, i select ubuntu and i get a screen for a half second that says something about not finding wubilder
<Suhn> and then the computer restarts right away
<bandit63> but can you boot to windows ?
<mrdeb> is there a reason why booting takes longer tahn 10.10
<bandit63> Suhn, i dont even know how wubi works
<Suhn> I dont either
<mrdeb> 870mb of used ram
<Suhn> but im tyring to install grub2
<mrdeb> lol
<Suhn> thats what i need help with
<thiebaude> mrdeb, i had that problem before
<Suhn> I have had multiple people say to do this. Will you help me with this?
<thiebaude> the ram usage
<bandit63> to do what reinstall grub2
<Suhn> Yes, reinstalling grub2 the right way
<bandit63> thats simple to do but i dont now how grub works with wubi to be able to help you
<bandit63> let me look at a couple things real quick
<Suhn> bandit
<Suhn> Which partition should i use. sda1 sda2 or sda3
<mrdeb> this is itneresting. application windwos randomly turn blank
<bandit63> i am looking up information on this
<mrdeb> lol
<mrdeb> ok good. got wobbly windows back and bar does not hide
<Suhn> bandit63, Can we just try this GRUB2 installation process. i was on here earlier and everyone said this is what i need to do
<delac_> Suhn: have you installed your Ubuntu with wubi?
<mrdeb> the unity settings should be installed by default. also applications should be shown in the unity menu instead of clicking multiple windwos
<Suhn> I installed my old ubuntu 10.10 with wubi
<delac_> Suhn: in release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta, there is this line: #  You cannot upgrade if wubi is installed to a partition other than Windows. (610898)
<mrdeb> whereis the workspace configuration
<Suhn> Everyone tells me i could just reinstall grub2 dude
<delac_> Suhn: might not be enough
<Suhn> Can i try?
<kujules> :-)
<Suhn> Im trying right now
<Suhn> i just need to know which partition is the right one
<Suhn> I have sda1 sda2 and sda3
<delac_> Suhn: how are you trying to reinstall the grub?
<bandit63> you can try but you might screw up your whole computer
<mrdeb> package depedency could not be resolved
<mrdeb> for a suggestd app
<Suhn> I booted into a live CD
<Suhn> Im in terminal
<delac_> Suhn: hmm, does it even work like that?
<bandit63> you are nothing if not persistant
<delac_> Suhn: is live cd capable of installing to the hard drive?
<bandit63> what drive letter is your wubi installed to?
<Suhn> Yes, i burned 11.04 onto a dsik
<Suhn> this is what the GRUB2 Tutorial says to do
<delac_> what tutorial?
<Suhn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<delac_> oh, so it might work
<Suhn> Which... partition does Grub2 go on?
<Suhn> sda1 sda2 or sda3
<delac_> Suhn: well, I gues it's safe to try
<delac_> Suhn: on wich partition you have the ubuntu?
<Suhn> Im not sure
<Suhn> Along the top of the table
<Suhn> i have
<Suhn> Device Boot   Start   End   Blocks   Id   System
<mrdeb> Suhn: it goes to /dev/sda, not a specific partition like sda1
<Suhn> ok just sda
<bandit63> wait
<bandit63> Suhn, wait
<delac_> Suhn: unless that is windows partition!
<Suhn> It probably is
<bandit63> mrdeb, did you see where is using wubi?
<bandit63> he is'
<Suhn> Yes i used wubi for my initial install
<bandit63> you cant just go randomly installing boot loaders
<Suhn> yea
<bandit63> to what ever disk or partition you want to
<Suhn> ok
<Suhn> Yea i figured
<bandit63> when you boot the computer does it bring up grub for the boot menu?
<Suhn> It brought up a selection between ubuntu and windows
<Suhn> then i clicked ubuntu
<Suhn> and it brought up a list of recovery mode or regular
<Suhn> I did was not colorful, just black and white
<thiebaude> 023+
<Suhn> I can give you info on each partition
<Suhn> I just need to know which one to put grub on
<thiebaude> oops, foot hit the keyboard,lol
<delac_> Suhn: read this before you do that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/610898
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 610898 in lupin (Ubuntu Natty) "grub-pc upgrade renders computer unbootable when Wubi is installed to partition other than Windows" [High,Triaged]
<delac_> Suhn: and tell us if that corresponds with your problem
<voidmage> after updating gnome-terminal, gedit, and nautilus didn't restore correctly using ~/.config/session-state. did this behavior move?
<Suhn> Nope i can boot windows
<voidmage> actually, my session didn't restore at all
<Suhn> you know
<Suhn> Should i just uninstall ubuntu with wubi?
<bandit63> Suhn, can you still boot into windows?
<Suhn> Yes
<bandit63> ok good
<Suhn> hmm, i could probably uninstall wubi from windows, then procede to install grub with the live cd
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> and do not boot to live. install from initial menu
<bandit63> no dont install grub!!!!
<mrdeb> so ur uuid will be set
<Suhn> Ok ok, but i cant boot into windows
<Suhn> WOOPD
<Suhn> I cant boot into ubuntu
<Suhn> I CAN boot into windows
<bandit63> installing grub onto your mbr is not a good idea win you are running wubi installs
<Suhn> Ok
<Suhn> then what do i do?
<Suhn> It just restarts the PC when i try to use Ubuntu
<bandit63> i am trying to look it up
<bandit63> when you start up and try to run ubuntu does it bring up choices?
<magn3ts> How can I remap Ctrl + Winkey in my keyboard layout?
<Suhn> No
<Suhn> It just restarts the computer
<magn3ts> ?
<bandit63> magn3ts, try system prefrences keyboard shortcuts
<magn3ts> nope
<bandit63> what you trying to set it up to do?
<bandit63> Suhn, these grub configs are interesting with wubi
<Suhn> ;/
<bandit63> there are so many bugs right now with wubi and 11.04 its hard to find the one that will help
<bandit63> i am looking though
<Suhn> Maybe i should just delete ubuntu and reinstall it
<bandit63> do you have files on it that you need to keep?
<Suhn> Yea :/  kinda
<bandit63> let me look something up real quick
<Suhn> What if i just installed 11.04 from the disk
<mrdeb> i like how the windows blanks randomly until you click on a menu item
<mrdeb> what is the meanign of this
<delac_> Suhn: in any case, as you now have the live cd on, it might be good idea to back up all your important data
<Suhn> I cant access my files with the live CD
<mrdeb> you ahve to chmod
<delac_> Suhn: ore use root
<bandit63> Suhn, you can access the files actualy
<bandit63> want me to help with that
<Suhn> Well, if i could just get those back and save them on a flash dirve
<Suhn> i only need a few
<bandit63> want to try ?
<Suhn> yes
<bandit63> ok lets do that then
<bandit63> first open a terminal
<delac_> Suhn: do sudo nautilus on console
<bandit63> if you dont have one open already
<Suhn> i have it open
<bandit63> then sudo mkdir /reccover
<Suhn> ok
<Suhn> it didnt do antying
<Suhn> but it didnt give me an error
<bandit63> yes it did
<bandit63> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /recover
<Suhn> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is alaready exclusively opened
<bandit63> that give you any errors?
<Suhn> The volume may be already mounted, or another software
<bandit63> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Suhn>  may use it which......
<Suhn> k
<bandit63> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /recover
<Suhn> same error
<bandit63> sudo mkdir /recover1
<bandit63> ok try this
<bandit63> sudo umount -l /dev/sda1
<Suhn> Ok wait
<Suhn> i tried to umount it again
<Suhn> and i got
<bandit63> ok
<bandit63> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /recover
<Suhn> cannont umount /dev/sda1 -- /dev/sda3 is mounted over it on the same point
<Suhn> thats the error when i did umount agian
<bandit63> wow
<Suhn> ok i unmounted sda3
<bandit63> type in mount
<bandit63> does it show sda1 sda2 or sda3?
<Suhn> shows sda2 sda3 and sda1
<bandit63> where are they mounted?
<Suhn> along with loop0 sda1 and sdc1
<Suhn> on /mnt type fuseblk
<bandit63> all of them?
<bandit63> are moutned at /mnt?
<bandit63> mounted'
<Suhn> yes
<bandit63> restart the livecd
<Suhn> exept sdc1 which is mounted to /media
<Suhn> ok,, takes forever
<Suhn> any other way to unmount?
<bandit63> you can try umount all of them with sudo umount /dev/sda1 etc
<bandit63> but you have errors with that
<Suhn> im just going throught them all exept sdc1
<bandit63> ok
<bandit63> some one else problably has a faster way to do this but they are staying silent :O
<Suhn> lol
<bandit63> 250 people in the room and it seems just a little quiet to me
<delac_> Suhn: can you see those disks on the nautilus?
<Suhn> Wait
<Suhn> There all mounted over eachother so im just going throuhg in order
<bandit63> are they all mounted to /mnt or a directory under mount?
<delac_> mounted over eachother?
<thiebaude> bandit63, just falling a sleep thats all,lo
<bandit63> lol
<Suhn> ok there unmounted
<voidmage> okay this is stumping me
<bandit63> must be in eu or aisa thiebaude
<thiebaude> in north carolina
<voidmage> can't get my session to restore
<Suhn> wahts the restore command again?
<bandit63> sudo mount /dev/sda /recover
<voidmage> don't see a system->preferences->sessions anymore
<voidmage> can't figure out where it could have moved
<Suhn> you said sda1 last time
<Suhn> is it sda or sda1
<bandit63> sda1
<bandit63> thats the first partition we are going to check
<Suhn> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /restore: no such file or directory
<bandit63> sudo mkdir /recover
<bandit63> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /recover
<Suhn> mkdir: cannot create directory /recover: FIle Exists
<bandit63> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /recover
<Suhn> worked
<voidmage> anyone know how to get back session restore?
<bandit63> any one know a faster way to get files from a wubi install or access the files from windows?
<syn-ack> you can't access them from Windows
<bandit63> Suhn, cd /recover
<bandit63> ty syn-ack
<syn-ack> you can access NTFS from linux though, so that's about the only way
<Suhn> k
<bandit63> Suhn, ls -la
<bandit63> is there a ubuntu folder listed?
<delac_> bandit63: couldnt you just use root nautilus?
<bandit63> i dont know
<delac_> bandit63: i say you try :)
<bandit63> i am trying the way that makes sense to me
<Suhn> ok ls -la brought up a bunch of drwxrwxrwx
<bandit63> root nautilus mount the drive then how do i mount the wubi file?
<bandit63> suhn is there a ubunt folder
<bandit63> Suhn, cd ubunt
<bandit63> cd ubuntu
<Suhn> theres
<Suhn> .
<Suhn> ..
<Suhn> boot
<Suhn> Boot
<delac_> bandit63: oh right, it's wubi file...
<Suhn> bootmgr
<Suhn> Recovery
<rww> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Suhn> System Vulme Information
<bandit63> just try cd ubuntu
<Suhn> apparently theres no directory
<bandit63> type df  -h
<bandit63> whats its show for /dev/sda1
 * thiebaude steps away from the computer to wash dishes,lol
<bandit63> thiebaude, dishes sure making a drink more like it
<Suhn> Size Used Avail Use% and Mounted on
<thiebaude> haha, for sure
<bandit63> yes but just whats availabel
<thiebaude> i might pop one soon,lol
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-03
<thiebaude> :)
<bandit63> :P
<Suhn> 1.5GB 194mb 1.3GB 13% /recover
<bandit63> Suhn, cd /
<bandit63> umount /dev/sda1
<voidmage> Does anybody know what happened to session restore?
<bandit63> void as soon as my update finishs i will look
<Suhn> sudo
<Suhn> umount?
<bandit63> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<bandit63> sorry
<Suhn> ok worked
<Suhn> its no longer on df -h
<bandit63> session restore for ubuntu or firefox voidmage ?
<voidmage> bandit63: for ubuntu
<bandit63> ok Suhn sudo mount /dev/sda2 /recover
<voidmage> bandit63: gnome-session-properties doesn't even have the session save tab anymore
<Suhn> worked
<voidmage> bandit63: and whenever i login it just shows me a blank desktop
<bandit63> voidmage, i will look in a min
<bandit63> still updating
<bandit63> suhn cd /recover
<bandit63> cd ubuntu
<Suhn> Worked
<bandit63> ok good
<bandit63> cd disks
<bandit63> ls -l
<bandit63> should be a root.disk
<bandit63> file
<bandit63> Suhn, you there?
<Suhn> yea
<bandit63> is there a root.disk file?
<Suhn> its on root.disk
<Suhn> yup
<bandit63> ok type this sudo mkdir /recover1
<bandit63> sudo mount ./root.disk /recover1
<Suhn> ye
<bandit63> then sudo nautilus
<voidmage> bandit63: great. it somehow deleted my saved sessions.
<Suhn> brought up a windows
<bandit63> what saved session info did it delete?
<Suhn> and GtK-WARNINGS in terminal
<bandit63> Suhn, good now look at the left column is /recover1 listed?
<voidmage> bandit63: everything in ~/.config/session-state and ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session
<voidmage> so, everything
<Suhn> no
<Suhn> root, Desktop. File System Network and Trash
<bandit63> voidmage, i dont know whats included in those files
<bandit63> again when its down updating i will look at mine
<voidmage> bandit63: the second one has all your programs you left open. the first one has everything those had open
<voidmage> so for example, in nautilus all your open tabs
<voidmage> or gedit all your open files
<bandit63> ahhh i never used that feature
<voidmage> i hope i'm not the only one that used that
<voidmage> :|
<bandit63> i will have to look at how to enable with natty
<voidmage> brb <s>ragequitting</s> restarting
<Suhn> natty lite
<bandit63> Suhn, click on filesystem
<Suhn> k
<bandit63> then look for recover1
<voidmage> nope, did it again
<voidmage> blank desktop
<Suhn> nothing in recover1
<bandit63> grumble
<Suhn> and it brings up more GtK warnings in terminal
<bandit63> when you typed in sudo mount ./root.disk /recover1 what did it say?
<Suhn> i dont belive i typed that
<bandit63> close nautilus
<Suhn> k
<bandit63> hit ctrl+c
<Suhn> k
<bandit63> ls -l
<Suhn> got my path back
<bandit63> does it still show root.disk?
<Suhn> yes
<bandit63> ok type in sudo mount ./root.disk /recover1
<Suhn> now nautilus again?
<bandit63> no
<bandit63> type in df -h
<bandit63> see if /root.disk is listed or something like that
<Suhn> sda2 is mounted to recover
<bandit63> you could type mount to look as well
<Suhn> root.disk is not on there
<Suhn> wait
<Suhn> theres an error
<voidmage> bandit63: oh ,it was removed intentionally
<voidmage> :|
<Suhn> ... is not a block device
<voidmage>     debian/patches/06_nuke_session_saving.patch: (added)
<voidmage>     - remove saved session handling: it's broken right now with multiple
<voidmage>       sessions and should get a proper upstream refactoring (discussions still
<voidmage>       ongoing)
<voidmage>     - remove the option in the gnome-session-properties as well
<Suhn> maybe try -o loop?
<voidmage> whoops, lines
<bandit63> voidmage, sick of things getting removed how about you?
<bandit63> suhn yes try sudo mount -o loop ./root.disk /recover1
<voidmage> bandit63: but that's my favorite part!
<voidmage> i mean yes
<voidmage> i am
<bandit63> voidmage, me 2
<Kurdistan> hey :) the release is not many days left
<Suhn> k
<voidmage> i don't even know if this is on gnome 3 or what
<voidmage> so if it will auto suspend my laptop when i close it and there's nothing i can do about it
<bandit63> i am not trying to talk about all the hard work thats goin into it
<Suhn> dev/loop1
<Suhn> is not mounted to recover1
<bandit63> Suhn, try ls /recover1
<mrdeb> well, this seems well now
<Suhn> k
<voidmage> bug 703653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703653 in gnome-session "Fallback from Unity-GL should use unity-2d if installed" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703653
<mrdeb> if you remove indicator applet to remvoe maximus, gnoem si back to normal
<bandit63> Suhn,  did it list any files?
<Suhn> bandit63: i get a list of stuff bin boot cdrom
<bandit63> cool
<bandit63> ok now sudo nautilus
<Suhn> :/
<bandit63> what?
<Suhn> brought up the thing again
<bandit63> good
<bandit63> dont worry about the errors
<Suhn> k
<Suhn> file system>recovery1?
<bandit63> yes
<Suhn> YEY
<bandit63> you see files?
<Suhn> yea
<Suhn> idk where my desktop stuff is tho
<bandit63> how about a home folder?
<bandit63> click on home
<Suhn> ther it is
<Suhn> :D
<Suhn> :D
<bandit63> ok
<bandit63> you need to turnonhiddenfiles as well
<voidmage> Oh. great. this patch i pointed to has no bug attached to it
<delac_> bandit63: you are pretty patient man, bandit :) good job
<Suhn> I agree
<bandit63> ty delac_
<Suhn> tyvm for helping a noob
<bandit63> Suhn, click onit prefrences ed
<bandit63> on edit prefrencese and click the box that says show gidden files
<Suhn> Shouldnt i just drag the stuff i need to my flash drive?
<bandit63> i would turn on hidden files first
<bandit63> on edit prefrencese and click the box that says show hidden files
<Suhn> i dont have any hidden files
<Suhn> i see all the ones i need
<bandit63> ok but its better safe than sorry ;)
<bandit63> you have and bookmarks you want from firefox or email from thunderbird/
<Suhn> nope
<Suhn> Ill just redo the bookmarks
<Suhn> i only need a few thing on here
<bandit63> your call
<Suhn> tthat took a while
<bandit63> i am sure there is a faster way to do it but i dont know anything about wubi
<bandit63> i have never used it :D
<Suhn> Its good, i got all my files
<Suhn> that i need :D
<bandit63> you can wait and try the ubi installer for 11.04 when its fixed or reinstall 10.10
<Suhn> ill just use my disk for 11.04
<bandit63> if you copy the whole user folder over then you can copy it back and will have all your setting the way they where
<Suhn> id rather not mess with wubi
<Suhn> i dont like it
<Suhn> anymore
<bandit63> you cant install wubi from the disk
<bandit63> if you install from the 11.04 disk it will wipe your windows install
<Suhn> ive installed from a sik
<Suhn> disk on my server pc
<bandit63> oh ok
<Suhn> it did not wipe the windows install
<bandit63> cool
<Suhn> Wait
<Suhn> tno
<Suhn> the disk had wubi on it
<Suhn> i ran the disk while in windows
<bandit63> glad we got your files back
<bandit63> any other files you need off that wubi install?
<Suhn> Is there any way to have 11.04 and windows together to boot?
<Suhn> Choose between
<bandit63> you can dual boot or use wubi but you need to look that up
<thiebaude> install windows first  then ubuntu
<Suhn> I have windows arleady
<thiebaude> cool
<bandit63> and you would need to repartition
<Suhn> but i geuss if i install ubuntu now, it will get rid of windows
<thiebaude> then your all set to dual boot
<Suhn> wait
<Suhn> I can install without wubi and still dual boot?
<thiebaude> insatll the live ubuntu cd
<thiebaude> then when you get to the partioning part
<Suhn> Ok, and it for sure will not wipe windows?
<thiebaude> choose how you want to allocate space
<Suhn> alright im going to stay here
<Suhn> so if im unsure when i get to the partition ill ask
<thiebaude> its not suppose to, but i never say never ,lol
<thiebaude> i have done many dual boots in the past
<bandit63> Suhn, glad i could help you get your files back
<Suhn> bandit63: i appreciate it very much
<bandit63> thiebaude, he has 3 partitions on that disk already
<tensorpudding> wubi and natty don't mix yet
<Suhn> w8
<Suhn> lemme uninstall the old ubuntu with wubi
<bandit63> Suhn,  glad i could help
 * Suhn 
 * Suhn gives bandit63 7 cookies
<bandit63> :)
<thiebaude> a windows ubuntu and swap partition?
<bandit63> i dont think so
<thiebaude> ok
<bandit63> he had windows installed
<bandit63> and ubuntu with wubi on the windows partiont
<Suhn> lemme uninstall the ubuntu with wubi
<Suhn> then ill install 11.04
<thiebaude> hmm
<bandit63> wow 11.04 makes my harddrives spin funny :|
<Suhn> it did when i was using the live cd
<Suhn> Wasnt the disk either
<penguin42> bandit63: Can you explain?
<bandit63> i am getting random mspin downs and spin ups
<bandit63> spin'
<bandit63> sounds nasty
<penguin42> how often?
<Suhn> ubuntu takes 1 second to uninstall lol
<bandit63> i am thinking about that
<thiebaude> yep
<bandit63> i cant really tell seems like every 30 min
<bandit63> but it could be putting a drive to sleep and then i save something to it and it has to wake it back up
<penguin42> not as bad as it couid be I guess; are you on battery?
<bandit63> desktop
<penguin42> bandit63: Have you got 'spin down hard disks when possible' set in Power Management Preferences ?
<Suhn> ok im booting from the CD
<Suhn> And if i create a new partition it wont do anything to windows?
<bandit63> penguin42, yes that was turned on
<voidmage> bandit63: another feature i lost: being able to drag/drop items on the bottom panel taskbar
<voidmage> to reorder
<Suhn> Suhn: hi
<Suhn> Suhn, test
<thiebaude> penguin42, i just enabled that myself
<bandit63> penguin42,  you think i should leave it turned on?
<thiebaude> since you mentiones it,lol
<thiebaude> mentioned
<penguin42> bandit63: Dunno - my guess is that there is a limit to how often it turns it off (there was a nasty case a few years ago where it was doing it every few minutes and really being very very bad for drives)
<bandit63> yes i turned that off on my laptop was that around 8.04 i cant remember been to long
<delac_> Suhn: you probably should do disk defragmentation before you start the installation
<delac_> Suhn: from the Windows
<Suhn> My laptop is only a month or two old
<Suhn> And im already in the installation disk
<thiebaude> i still have 1 bad sector on my disk
<Suhn> Should i restart to windows again?? to do this?
<delac_> Suhn: also, you do have all the important data on the Windows backed up too?
<bandit63> yes you cant defrag ntfs from linux
<bandit63> or chkdsk'
<Suhn> :/
<Suhn> i dont have my files backed up
<Suhn> Is it that risky?
<delac_> Suhn: this is pretty safe operation, but something could go wrong too
<Kurdistan> guys/girls how is the battery time in natty comparing to maverick?
<Suhn> Ill go for it if its safe
<bandit63> delac_, thanks for taking over
<delac_> bandit63: i wouldnt say i'mm taking over
<Suhn> laptop is plugged in
<delac_> bandit63: just giving some pointers
<bandit63> well thanks i dont run ubuntu that way so i would be lost yet again
<delac_> Suhn: I highly recommend you do the backups before you install Ubuntu
<Suhn> Ugh
<Suhn> im already installig
<Suhn> DL
<Suhn> D:
<bandit63> oh wow
<bandit63> you need to do backups regularly any way Suhn
<delac_> Suhn: at what point are you now?
<Suhn> The files arent installing
<Suhn> Im just going throuhg the warnings and stuff
<Suhn> Also
<delac_> Suhn: what warnings?
<Suhn> Windows automatically restores basically every day
<Suhn> not warnings. "For best results"
<delac_> Suhn: the backups need to be on external drive
<Suhn> Oh
<Suhn> i dont have an external drive
<Suhn> i have a 2gb flash drive
<delac_> Suhn: is that enough for your files?
<Suhn> Nope
<Suhn> I have 70gb full
<delac_> Suhn: get a external drive
<thiebaude> wow
<Suhn> Also, none of my files are to important.
<Suhn> Mostly songs and games
<bandit63> all of your files are important!!!!
<Suhn> And i can get my games back through steam
<Suhn> Well i dont have an external drive
<delac_> Suhn: well, those you can "probably" get back from internet, but photos and works you should back up
<tensorpudding> you probably don't want to back up steam games then
<Suhn> I dont have the money for one either
<tensorpudding> you can just download them over again right?
<Suhn> I dont have any photos
<delac_> Suhn: can you fit all your importan files on the usb stick?
<Suhn> I dont have any files that i would need
<Suhn> I dont have any personal stuff
<Suhn> Im 15 its mostly games and media and such
<delac_> Suhn: ...
<bandit63> famous last words
<Suhn> yea
<delac_> indeed :)
<Suhn> Honestly
<tensorpudding> if there nothing you miss while using a guest account, it is safe to wipe without making backups
<Suhn> How dangerous is this?
<delac_> Suhn: in that case, you can proceed
<bandit63> dangerous not so much iritating to lose all your stuff yes
 * thiebaude come on bandit63 lets get a drink,lol
<thiebaude> :)
<delac_> Suhn: not highly dangerous, but I wouldn take any risks with my important work files and photos
<Suhn> Yea, if i had a business or a bunch of school work on here i would back it up
<Suhn> Oh it says Install ubuntu alongside windows 7 :D
<thiebaude> you guys have a good night- peace out folks :)
<bandit63> thiebaude, that sounds like a good idea
<bandit63> thiebaude, night
<thiebaude> tc
<delac_> Suhn: yes, and there is a slider that you can use to select the size of the partiotion for the ubuntu
<Suhn> Yea i think 70 gigs is enough
<Suhn> I dont store much on ubuntu
<bandit63> i hate reinstalling everything after a fresh install
<bandit63> Suhn,  how big a harddrive do you ahve?
<syn-ack> bandit63, look into kickstarting then
<Suhn> 320
<bandit63> oh i am going to kickstart somthing starting with natty
<delac_> Suhn: 70 sound fine then
<bandit63> its been couple years since i did a fresh install so i guess it was time
<Suhn> For future refrence. it is mounted on /dev/sda3
<bandit63> well you need write that down or remember it
<Suhn> This is something that i would remember
<Suhn> if it comes up again
<Suhn> Oh wow
<Suhn> it gives me an option to import my old account
<Suhn> wait nvm
<Suhn> tahts my windows act
<Suhn> afk
<bandit63> ok been fun people i am out of here
<delac_> bb
<bazhang> thanks
<bandit63> Suhn, hope your install gies well
<Suhn> Thanks bandit
<Suhn> delac you still there?
<Suhn> delac_: you still there?*
<delac_> yes
<Suhn> 11.04 will have support for newer drivers right? My aux headphone jack did not work on 10.10
<delac_> Suhn: it will have some newer drivers. cant say anything about that particular headphone though
<Suhn> Yea nbd. Also, intelHD graphics chip seems to have problems with java games like minecraft. Are the drivers different for 11.04
<delac_> Suhn: well, Intels integrated GPUs are really not for playing games, so you cant expect much from them
<delac_> Suhn: does Minecraft work well on the Windows?
<Suhn> delac_: The new one works great for games like CS:S and GMOD. And so said is made for light gaming. But, it gets worse FPS then the 3 year old intel gpu
<Suhn> Minecraft does not work well on windows either, but it does work very differently
<Suhn> Garrys Mod on full settings full resolution
<Suhn> Ok, so my new thing is grub
<Suhn> is taht how i load windows to?
<delac_> yes, you can select either ubuntu or windows from there
<delac_> ubuntu is on top of the list
<delac_> windows will be somewhere on the bottom, but you can change that
<Suhn> Yup
<syn-ack> want to have some fun? Configure NTLDR to chainload linux
<syn-ack> I know it's not NTLDR anymore, but it is in XP still so yeah
<Suhn> Well, ty delac_
<Suhn> the installation worked
<Suhn> and i have my files
<bazhang> Suhn, nice to hear
<bazhang> Suhn, and no more wubi
<Suhn> :D
<Suhn> Where can i make quicker access to my applications
<Suhn> the panels arent the same
<delac_> Suhn: yes, it's pretty different from earlier ubuntus
<tensorpudding> super+a brings up the applications menu
<tensorpudding> from there, you can search by name
<tensorpudding> if you narrow it down to one choice you can hit enter and it will load it
<delac_> Suhn: try it out for a while, if you dont like it, you can get the more classic gnome back from the login window. just select ubuntu classic from there
<Suhn> K
<Suhn> i like the new one
<Suhn> alright well i g2g
<Suhn> thanks again
<tensorpudding> is there a way to remove recommendations
<carl0s-_> this is still so totally screwed, just like it was two months ago. This must be the "invisible windows" that's mentioned on the bug list. It's hardly "unusual circumstances" though is it. Can anybody open Sound Preferences ? It's obviously opening, invisibly.. cos the mouse is making sound stuff happen. I just can't see the window though.
<tensorpudding> carl0s-_: hit super+d, it'll appear in the dock and you can right-click -> quit it
<carl0s-_> tensorpudding, hmm. i'll try that! I've just logged out, and the login screen says that I'm logged in (as though I've chosen to Switch User instead of log out), and after coming back in, my theme is going weird as though half of my gnome session is running as a different user, like when you su an app
<ceed^> I struggling with this annoying problem. Suddenly Unity won't autohide and stays on top of everything. Is it some key combo I'm accidentally hitting or is it a bug?
<carl0s-_> I had all this about two months ago though. I couldn't use OpenOffice/Loff Calc.. I was clicking and stuff was obviously going to a different window that wasn't visible. I was having to drag windows off to the bottom right of the screen to be able to perform mouse actions on them.
<tensorpudding> yes, that happens to me too
<carl0s-_> I then gave up, and went back to 10.whatever
<carl0s-_> and thought I've try Natty again today, but it's still just as bad.
<carl0s-_> oh well. It has to be the invisible windows thing that I noticed in the beta install notes. It's a pretty huge show stopper though. I hope it gets fixed prior to release. I've gotta be honest, there's not much that's hitting me as "good" about Natty. I'd at least hope for something drastically cool, e.g. like Exchange MAPI finally working, or something else kick ass. Instead it seems like problems without obvious reasons
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I just did upgrade to Natty :)
<Milos_SD> Unity is nice :)
<Milos_SD> but I have one little problem :D
<Milos_SD> is there a way to change order of icons on launcher?
<trism> Milos_SD: yes, grab it and drag it off the launcher, and without letting go drag it somewhere else
<mikehh> libc6-dev seems incorrect, wrong files installed
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> why "Blur" compiz plugin isn't working?
<Milos_SD> My hardware and drivers supports it
<mrdeb> the removal of the menu bar makes some applicaitons crash
<arand> mrdeb: Do report bugs for those apps.
<mrdeb> ok
<benzaldehyde> call me crazy but i am just going to go on another 5 hour install advenure
<Chr|s> anyone try to install gnome from ppa yet?
<benzaldehyde> Chr|s: what is ppa
<Chr|s> benzaldehyde: Personal Packaging Archive
<Chr|s> you can add keys to install third party content
<benzaldehyde> i have a few keys added
<benzaldehyde> for debian and apple software
<Chr|s> I just want to check out the new gnome
<Chr|s> I don't think I am ready for Unity yet
<benzaldehyde> what is unity
<benzaldehyde> i hear it talked about a lot
<Chr|s> benzaldehyde: you know what channel your in right?
<benzaldehyde> natty narwhal
<Chr|s> It is the default windows system for natty
<Chr|s> it wont be gnome
<benzaldehyde> windows, system as in manager?
<Chr|s> yes
<benzaldehyde> huh
<benzaldehyde> i did not know that
<Chr|s> yup, totally different from gnome
<benzaldehyde> does not matter for me though i would most likely use fluxbox as i always have
<benzaldehyde> in the short time i've used linux
<Chr|s> I see
<benzaldehyde> i don't know but i would imagine unity is more resource intense, seems to be a trend with most updates these days, they don't get faster or lighter but they do get more intricate, bulky and slugish, though i don't know for sure
<benzaldehyde> Chr|s: eye candy is important if you got the cpu cycles though so don't get me rong
<benzaldehyde> powerpc64 just can't get over that hill
<Chr|s> Yeah
<benzaldehyde> i need to focus on this, seeya
<myk_robinson> can anyone advise of a fast, working mirror for Natty Beta?
<myk_robinson> i'm on a 25M connection, and the official one is saying 1 Day to complete :(
<myk_robinson> cancel, think I finally got one.
<Z_Man> i just had the ubuntu beta of 11.04 kernel panic (or something on me) i got a screenshot of a call stack, i can give my hardware configuration and everything too
<Z_Man> something to do with a scsi driver maybe
<Z_Man> im running on one of those new sandy bridge platforms
<Z_Man> will post to pastebin
<Z_Man> anyone awake or nobody care? :)
<Z_Man> just trying to be helpful
<Z_Man> or maybe there is no devs in here
<rww> best to report a bug about it
<Z_Man> wheres the best place to do so?
<rww> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Z_Man> thanks
<DrakasX> I'm having problems booting using the pae kernal, is there a way to boot to generic through grub as a default?
<Z_Man> was a kernel oops
<Z_Man> forgot about those
<Z_Man> i just assumed it was a panic
<DrakasX> ?
<Z_Man> dont worry about it :)
<DrakasX> Could you perhaps help me out?
<digitalfiz> you guys know of how to get icons in the sidebar that arent standard apps? I have some scripts that start games I play and Id like them to be in the sidebar
<digitalfiz> on unity
<DrakasX> Is there a way to change the kernel grub uses by default? the generic-pae kernel causes services to fail on start in 11.04, unless i drop to shell and sudo service gdm start. HOWEVER if i switch to the linux-generic kernel it boots fine
<pmatulis> DrakasX: remove the offending kernel is one way, the most recent one will be used
<jsjgruber_> DrakasX, yes there is. You change a config file to set the default you want and then remake grubs config
<DrakasX> pmatulis: can you walk me through it? or is there a guide i can refer to
<pmatulis> DrakasX: pastebin the output to 'dpkg -l 'linux-image*'
<litropy> I'm not interested in getting the "very latest" packages from php5, but I do want to install php5 with its cURL packages. Will the guide within the following SO page work without screwing anything else up? http://serverfault.com/questions/230529/how-to-install-php-from-source-with-latest-curl-package-on-linux
<DrakasX> pmatulis: http://pastebin.com/AGQmyXaT
<DrakasX> sorry wrong command
<pmatulis> dpkg -l 'linux-image*' | grep '^ii'
<DrakasX> pmatulis: http://pastebin.com/RRA99yEt
<pmatulis> DrakasX: so you want to remove 'linux-image-2.6.38-7-generic-pae' then?
<DrakasX> 2.6.28-7-generic-pae causes problems when trying to load, mostly services crashing on start
<DrakasX> so yes
<pmatulis> DrakasX: 'sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.38-7-generic-pae'
<litropy> hm. never mind. while aptitude couldn't find php5 and its dependencies, apt-get could. odd.
<DrakasX> give me a second to install aptitude
<DrakasX> i just finally got around the boot issue today
<pmatulis> DrakasX: you can use apt-get
<DrakasX> running
<DrakasX> could this possibly be cause by me running this on a macbook pro?
<DrakasX> now how do i re-run grub? restart?
<pmatulis> DrakasX: grub is handled automatically
<DrakasX> so restart? Here's the pastebin output
<DrakasX> http://pastebin.com/1ShwCS7C
<pmatulis> DrakasX: looks good
<DrakasX> sweet, that hopefully means smooth boot next time
<pmatulis> DrakasX: theoretically, yes
<DrakasX> I haven't noticed boot issues on any other pc in my possession EXCEPT my macbook, could the EFI be the problem?
<pmatulis> DrakasX: i don't know anything about macs
<Suhn> Helo
<Suhn> Where can i change appearence prefrences?
<J697> I installed beta 1 and everything is ok, but I have found some bug that keeps um, bugging me
<J697> I can't install anything through the Ubuntu Software Center
<Suhn> Yea, i have that bug to a bit
<Suhn> sometimes it says it didnt installj but it actually did
<Suhn> How do i get to system preferences with this new ubuntu?
<alkisg> Hi, will there be a linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty package available for lucid?
<coz_>  good day all
<SwedeMike> alkisg: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/37
<alkisg> SwedeMike: thanks, those are not in the official archives though, are they?
<SwedeMike> alkisg: I have no idea, I just googled for it. There were more hits, I only gave you the first one.
<magn3ts> Trying to install one version of Natty over an old one... or install extra codecs at install time is broken.
<magn3ts> One of the two.
<magn3ts> Left my machine unbootable -- wasn't reinstalling grub.
<ubuntuguy> ok
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: hi
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: So, continuing
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: Download the ISO for the beta
<ubuntuguy> but I have no cd slot
<ubuntuguy> on my laptop
<ubuntuguy> so I won't be able to use it
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: Which version of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<ubuntuguy> 10.10
<trijntje> its possible to install from usb
<ubuntuguy> how so?
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: so, you download the ISO and then use startup disk creator to put it on a usb
<ubuntuguy> where is the start-up creator located
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: Its in the System->Administration menu
<ubuntuguy> ANd can you provide instructions on how to do this
<ubuntuguy> and I will be able to test it out without installing using this method right
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: yes you will be able to test without installing
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: download the ISO first
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: then, open the startup disk creator
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: insert an EMPTY usb drive
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: point startup disk creator to the downloaded ISO
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: and it'll write it to the USB disk
<ubuntuguy> Alright, thanks
<ubuntuguy> :}
<ubuntuguy> Have you tried ubuntu 11.04 as of yet?
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: I am running it at the moment :)
<ubuntuguy> And, how is it?
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: not very stable, but ace
<ubuntuguy> How is unity in your opinion?
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: I am a Unity developer :) and I'd (surely) say its awesome
<ubuntuguy> Oh, that's great man!
<ubuntuguy> I'm going to def try it out when it finishes the long download
<trijntje> will there be a lot of changes to unity before natty is released?
<cdbs> trijntje: mainly bug fixes, and only some minor UI tweaks from now onwards
<trijntje> cdbs, ok, thanks. I have to admit i'm a bit worried about unity, I dont think it works better than gnome yet
<trijntje> though I like it a lot on my netbook
<cdbs> trijntje: /w 19
<cdbs> oops sorry
<trijntje> np ;)
<TheNumb> Hello there :)
<TheNumb> I am experiencing some problems with nvidia 270.xx drivers. Compiz freezest just after gdm starts. Any ideas?
<TheNumb> freezes*
<TheNumb> ;z
<TheNumb> Nobody knows the solution :(
<SwedeMike> be patient and hang around in the channel.
<TheNumb> Unfortunately it's driver's fault. The same thing happens on other distros :(
<SwedeMike> then you should bug report it to nvidia, I would imagine there is nothing ubuntu can do about it.
<designgears> are nvidia drivers (260.19.44) compatible with 11.04 beta1?
<TheNumb> designgears: I don't think so. Why are you asking?
<designgears> just installed them and it didn't go over so well.
<designgears> do the ones that come up under additional drivers work?
<designgears> ok, that worked
<Chr|s> anyone try to install gnome 3 yet on natty? if so please share how to do it
<Najaaaaa> yes :)
<Chr|s> ok!
<Najaaaaa> you can install www.snowlinux.de/
<Najaaaaa> if you want then
<Chr|s> lol
<delac> does anyone know if the Unity Lenses (Apps, Files, Media Apps, Internet Apps) are manageable per user (configuration somewhere in the home folder), or is the only way to get more/rid of them by Synaptic?
<gordonjcp> I guess I ought to boot into Ubuntu and see if Unity is any better yet
<phibxr> running any kind of opengl-game seems to render the unity-interface pretty much unusable as long as an opengl-game is running. the dash won't even show, actually. I guess this is compiz-related, no?
<Milos_SD> Why some indicator are not clickable?  For example, network manager? To get to it, I need to click on sound or date-time indicator, and then go to it witch coursor... :S
<robbit10> Question: In the final version of Natty, will you be able to use vanilla GNOME 3.0, or will you be forced to use Unity?
<NielsMkn> coz_ you here?
<coz_> yep
<coz_> NielsMkn,  what's up?
<NielsMkn> so how was it? Very different from ubuntu 10.10?
<coz_> NielsMkn,  well..at first log in you are on the Unity desktop... if you have seen screenshots of it..it is specifically designed for netbooks , however , if you then log off and log onto the  classic gnome desktop,, it is pretty much the same as gnome is on previous version
<coz_> NielsMkn,  actually that first log in depends on you haveing either intel or ati video card
<NielsMkn> Well I am working on a cross-platform game using ogre3d(mainly) but I was using 10.10 to test my games. Now I'm worried if my game will work on 11.04
<NielsMkn> Well I have a Nvidia Card
<coz_> NielsMkn,  I dont think think there will be an issue,, and nvidia card will default to classic gnome desktop until you install the nvidia driver
<NielsMkn> ah
<coz_> NielsMkn,  I also have nvidia on my two machines here
<coz_> NielsMkn,  so its no big deal , however ,, it is not perfect yet:)
<coz_> NielsMkn,   if you dont need to install natty , dont... wait until it is released
<jihedamine> Hi, when I try to bootup Natty live cd, modeset sets the screen brightness to very dark (having intel graphic card). Is there a way to fix this ?
<coz_> jihedamine,  I am not familiar, personally, with intel especially on natty
<NielsMkn> well I didn't have any problem on 10.10 with nvidia. Is this an unresolved issue of 11.04 or with nvidia drivers?
<coz_> NielsMkn,  there is no issue with nvidia  in 11.04  ,, as usual you have to install via  jockey-gtk
<coz_> or jockey-kde ,  depending on your  DE
<NielsMkn> so what did you mean by 'not perfect'?
<coz_> NielsMkn,   I meant natty is not perfect yet :)
<coz_> 11.04  is not perfect yet :)
<coz_> not the nvidia driver
<NielsMkn> ah
<coz_> NielsMkn,  ok  sorry for rasing the blood pressure there :)
<NielsMkn> well thanks, I guess I'll wait then :)
<NielsMkn> hehe I am sorry for misunderstanding :)
<coz_> NielsMkn,  well as I said,, unless you enjoy testing  beta software,, if there is no need for it ,, just wait til rlease  and I would suggest a clean install instead of an upgrade
<NielsMkn> oh
<NielsMkn> why a clean install?
<coz_> NielsMkn,  unless your situation   doesnt allow a back up,, with a clean install..if there are any issues that arise,, you can be confident it had nothing to do with the upgrade
<NielsMkn> I see
<coz_> NielsMkn,  however,  and I say this with some reservation,, ,many people to upgrades,,   the reason I prefer  clean installs  is a "clean slate" to work with
<coz_> many people "do" upgrade
<NielsMkn> well I'll do a clean install just to remove unnecessary files as well :D
<coz_> NielsMkn,  cool :)
<Milos_SD> Why some indicators are not clickable?  For example, network manager? To get to it, I need to click on sound or date-time indicator, and then go to it with coursor... :S
<NielsMkn> gtg
<NielsMkn> see ya all later
<lapion> is anyone in here actually using unity ? It confuses the heck outa me
<BUGabundo> not me
<lapion> doesn't confuse you ? or you are not using it ?
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<BUGabundo> lapion: not using it
<lapion> good mourning to anyone using unity
<lapion> and good morning to you
<genii-around> Yes, "mourning" is somewhat apt, as opposed to "morning"
<lapion> well I wont be mournig when I do APTitude purge unity
<BUGabundo> genii-around: but it always reminds me of Allo Allo
<lapion> ah the memories of allo allo...
<lapion> at least there was no unity in that town
<lapion> afk ots
<lapion> ba
<BUGabundo> bo
<genii-around> be
<lapion> so are there any plans to put unity as a secondary, or a completely separately installed distro disc...
<lapion> hence ubunity
<BUGabundo> no
<coz_> lapion,  I thought Unity1  would be good :)
<lapion> have you tried it ?
<m4rtin> unity is pretty good, but I have a few qualms: not being able to see menus until I hover in global bar is annoying. Not being able to see all running windows likewise makes switching far slower.
<coz_> lapion,  me?  yes I have natty installed on another machine
<lapion> coz_, you can always select classic desktop at login, or after logging out, and logging in again
<coz_> m4rtin,  well.. the alternative is to log off ,, and choose the classic gnome session
<coz_> lapion,  yep I know that :)
<m4rtin> coz_: yes, if I want classic gnome, I was just pointing out the areas that I don't feel work so well at present
<coz_> m4rtin,  well I have said this many times... global menu is good for screens smaller thatn 15"
<lapion> m4rtin, try resizing a windows that's not full screen..
<lapion> coz_, only if the screen has a resolution less then 1024x600
<lapion> too apple-y
<m4rtin> lapion: isn't there a patch in progress for that (I haven't tried this but read people moaning)
<m4rtin> coz_: I think it's a good idea in principle (I waste so much screen space with a dock bar and a menu bar), I just haven't got used to it yet
<coz_> m4rtin,  well   I dont find any use for global menu especially on dual monitors
<lapion> m4rtin, it's difficult to have an app as a smaller window hovering "on top" of the full-screen app being used to cut paste or some other stuff..
<m4rtin> coz_: how does it work out across 2 screens? Does the menu correctly appear on the screen where the window is?
<coz_> m4rtin,  it is a mac menuing like system... good enought for mac on screens 9"  but not on large monitor setups,, too far a distance to travel for  File  Edit  View
<coz_> m4rtin,  no the menus all appear on global menu  far far away to the left of the set up:)
<m4rtin> coz_: ah, now that's going to really annoy me on my desktop
<coz_> m4rtin,  what could possibly make it less frustrating is using easystroke
<lapion> ifn a galaxy far far away..
<lapion> in
<coz_> m4rtin,  easystroke if you are on larger monitors,,, and want to stay in Unity
<coz_> it is fortunate that you have the options  in sessions
<coz_> m4rtin,  are you planning on testing Natty?
<m4rtin> coz_: I've been running a liveCD and will probably move to a dist upgrade at Beta2
<m4rtin> on my laptop that s
<m4rtin> *is
<coz_> m4rtin,  ah cool.. dont let my opinions alter your experience..
<m4rtin> it seems pretty good on my laptop
<coz_> m4rtin,  on a laptop it should be just about perfect
<m4rtin> keyboard shortcuts are particularly nice
<coz_> m4rtin,  there you go :)
<soreau> http://pastebin.com/mN79sGgK
<lapion> well I use 6 workspaces, 3 separate instances of the browser xchat, skype, empathy deluge a vt deluge etc etc most on a separate workspace.
<m4rtin> lapion: I'm guessing unity doesn't handle that so well
<lapion> one workspace for im, 3 for browsing of which one also has deluge, 1 for xchat, 1 for vt
<lapion> well having to open the workspace switcher, that then takes over the whole screen....
<kklimonda> hmm, is the wallpaper with two narhwals on the aubergine background the new default?
<coz_> kklimonda,  not last time I installed this.. it was that purple thingy
<coz_> kklimonda,  although I like that double narwhol
<lapion> furthermore I have a windows-list at the bottom with all apps, one at the top with only those for the current workspace
<kklimonda> coz_: hmm.. right, the warty-final.png is still pointing to the old wallpaper, I wonder how did it change on my system..
<lapion> whenever I use unity, feel the same way I do whenever I am on a windows (prison)
<coz_> kklimonda,  I dont know.. do you like the aubergine narwhols?
<kklimonda> coz_: sure, but are you suggesting that Ubuntu can now read my mind? damn
<coz_> lol
<coz_> kklimonda,  yes I think it is in the package  telepathy-common :)
<m4rtin> just attempting to get Zotero setup under LibreOffice and FF4 on Natty; my only crucial requirement :P
<coz_> mm
<coz_> m4rtin,  watching video on zotero
<m4rtin> coz_: fantastic piece of software, but requires sun java which can be a bitch (it's in Maverick partner repo)
<coz_> m4rtin,  you  can get sun java on natty as well ,, I have already installed it there
<m4rtin> coz_: I'm just installing from Maverick partner repo, didn't seem to be in Natty
<coz_> m4rtin,  well it was in the partner repos on my system here,, so I believe it will be there,, there are applications that require sun java  so it is still what I use
<m4rtin> coz_: hmmm, wonder how I missed it :/
<coz_> m4rtin,  did you enable the partner repos?  not sure they can be enabled from live cd though
<coz_> ooo zotero stand alone alpha :)
<m4rtin> coz_: I added them manually to apt sources deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<coz_> ah  mmm
 * soreau wonders why it stinks in here
<coz_> let me check on my natty  machine to be sure
<coz_> soreau,  it must be the beer :)
<soreau> ah, coz_. Must be you
<coz_> m4rtin,   no it is definitly on there
<coz_> i just showered  and I smell all clean and fresh :)
<m4rtin> coz_: hmm ok, well will see if I can get it working from Maverick partner for now. I mean, I've got sun java working, but fouled up the LibreOffice integration when I tried last night
<coz_> m4rtin,  its the same version of sun java form maverick so I dont see an issue
<m4rtin> coz_: hmmm, I get nasty errors when enabling the plugin in LibreOffice :/
<m4rtin> going to try the older word processor plugin
<msucan> hello guys
<msucan> i am trying to install nvidia-96 and i can't
<msucan> xorg-video-abi-8.0 - unavailable packeg
<msucan> broken deps
<msucan> *package
<msucan> what can i do?
<msucan> nvidia-current fails for me, because my video card is too old
<head_victim> msucan: nvidia-legacy?
<msucan> head_victim: no, package nvidia-96
<msucan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nvidia-96
<coz_> msucan, did you download the package from there?
<msucan> coz_: no
<coz_> msucan,  oh ok
<msucan> coz_: i use sudo apt-get update
<msucan> then install nvidia-96
<coz_> msucan,   try sudo apt-get install -f
<msucan> just pasted the link for ref
<msucan> coz_: that's not the recommended way to install broken packages, is it? :)
<msucan> coz_: who can i ping to get that fixed?
<coz_> msucan,   not sure,,, you may have to report this
<msucan> where and to who? :)
<smallfoot-> how can i know which window manager / compositor is currently in use?
<smallfoot-> and in my Appearence Preferences there is Visuals tab, so how do i enable Compiz?
<coz_> smallfoot-,  which video card do you have?
<coz_> msucan,    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<mrdeb> smallfoot-: compiz is used. you neeed install compiz settings manager to tweak it
<coz_> smallfoot-,  yes ,, if you have intel or ati video compiz is already running
<smallfoot-> coz_, geforce8600
<smallfoot-> oh
<coz_> smallfoot-,  did you already install the driver for that>?
<smallfoot-> i use proprietary nvidia driver cuz open source driver was buggy and slow and lacking in funcionality for gaming
<coz_> smallfoot-,  then compiz is running
<smallfoot-> i use gnome, not unity, cuz unity sucks
<coz_> smallfoot-,  right,  did you log into  classic gnome  or classic gnome (no effects)
<smallfoot-> classic gnome
<coz_> smallfoot-,  yep compiz is running
<smallfoot-> ok thanks
<gordonjcp> right, time to try 11.04 again
<smallfoot-> was unsure if it was maybe metacity or mutter
<mrdeb> smallfoot-: did you tweak gnome to go back to normal
<mrdeb> like removing the file menu from panel
<smallfoot-> 11.04 is pretty good, except that nothing is new, and unity sucks, and there are some bugs
<coz_> smallfoot-,  no mutter in 11.04  it was replaced by compiz
<smallfoot-> mrdeb, no, i didnt tweak anything, but the file menu isnt in the panel anyways
<mrdeb> coz_: why
<coz_> mrdeb, why compiz replaces mutter>?
<mrdeb> smallfoot-: i remoeve the file thing that maximizes and then it goes doewn to each program window again, and so programs dont crash
<mrdeb> yes
<coz_> mrdeb,  because ...at least last time I tried mutter,, it was slow,, and a resource hog... compiz is far superior
<mrdeb> resource hog
<smallfoot-> mrdeb, dont know what you mean
<mrdeb> it was using 800mb ram on my system
<carl0s-> I hate to whinge, but is this really beta ?? Everything that I remember being broke months ago is still broke. Invisible windows opening up, who take my mouse input even though I can't see them. I have to drag my window off to the bottom right of the screen to get my mouse input into it, because the invisible window is taking the input. the invisible window is somehting I tried to open but appeared not to open..  and now
<carl0s-> I can see that SFTP/ssh is thru nautilus is broke too just like it was last time I tried Natty :(
<mrdeb> carl0s-: yes windows are still issue
<mrdeb> carl0s-: it's caused by the maximus
<carl0s-> maximus ? I'll google it. How about my SFTP:// bookmarks that I have.. they're not working :(
<carl0s-> (nautilus bookmarks)
<mrdeb> it's the thing tat moves the menu to the top panel
<carl0s-> oh I see.
<mrdeb> if you use gnome desktop and remove it, windows are fine
<carl0s-> the thing that doesn't quite move firefox or libreoffice ?
<mrdeb> what
<carl0s-> well, isn't the point of that thing, that as well as the close/min/max widgets moving, that the file, edit, view, tool should shift up there too?
<ceed^> carl0s-: There's a plugin for Libreoffice taking care of that. Can't remember what it's called tho.
<carl0s-> ah I see
<carl0s-> I did read about that on omgubuntu
<mrdeb> yes it is
<carl0s-> so for now, I can remove maximus, and ignore unity for another month or so, then my stuff might mostly work? :)
<carl0s-> ooops
<carl0s-> guess what
<carl0s-> sftp:// is fine. I'm a dick.
<gordonjcp> is there any way to improve the user-unfriendly error message?
<coz_> lol
<mrdeb> yeah
<coz_> carl0s-,  that  "lol"  was for you :)
<gordonjcp> every so often I get an error "System program problem detected"
<carl0s-> sleeping pill not worn off yet. I was clicking on a local sftp:// bookmark, but I'm not at the office.
<carl0s-> coz_, :D
<gordonjcp> which tbh is totally bloody useless
<mrdeb> also you can tweak unity
<mrdeb> using gconf-editor or compiz settings
<carl0s-> mrdeb, for me?
<mrdeb> anyone
<ceed^> mrdeb: What aspects can be tweaked in gconf? I know the Compiz configs
<carl0s-> mrdeb, are you talking about the unfriendly messages, or an alternate to me removing maximus and going gnome-classic for a while?
<smallfoot-> luckily maximus isnt even installed on my system, dont know why
<mrdeb> i mena things like the icon sizes and way windows behave
<carl0s-> oh ok
<mrdeb> i dont konw if it's called maximum or whatnot
<mrdeb> that's waht it was in the earlier netbook remixes
<carl0s-> I think for the minute I will go back to classic, and home that I don't have the invisible window thing. It is a *huge* show stopper though honestly.
<mrdeb> do you have a problem with ram usage beign high
<carl0s-> it's why I gave up on the alpha and reloaded 10.10
<carl0s-> hope/hom
<ceed^> I have never had one hidden window. Wonder if it depends on graphics card used?
<mrdeb> well unity is not ready yet
<gordonjcp> is there a way to make ALT-F2 work properly?
<mrdeb> there is no setting panel fori
<carl0s-> ceed^, maybe.. I'm on a thinkpad x301, it's intel something or other
<gordonjcp> most of the time if I press alt-f2 and type a command, nothing happens
<ceed^> carl0s-: I'm on an ASUS laptop with nvidia graphics using the nonfree driver
<gordonjcp> I have to type very very slowly and let it finally try every possible auto-suggestion then click on the app I want
<mrdeb> alt f2 works for me
<mrdeb> it's just slow
<ceed^> What's really broken is the AskUbunutu thing. It keeps telling me it's daemon died, but it's still alive (or revived) and when I ask it something it's moping telling me nothing.
<carl0s-> ceed^, hmm. I always would have thought Intel to be most easily supported. I've been very happy with 10.10 anyway, but might have made a mistake by trying the upgrade to 11.04  again
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: that's part of the problem
<mrdeb> lol
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: I don't want to have to wait until it catches up, then click on a little square
<ceed^> carl0s-: I have a Samsung laptop also with Intel graphics. Far more problematic than the ASUS
<carl0s-> here another annoyance.. anybody use Google Chrome ?
<mrdeb> i found some problems using it: windows being blank, huge ram usage (twice previous ubuntu 1010), applications crashing with the window menu moved up to top
<gordonjcp> really all I want to do is just detect if my software is being run under Ubuntu, and exit gracefully if it is
<mrdeb> gordonjcp: i know yeah. you can also install openbox, i suppose lol
<carl0s-> and click on images that pop up in their own title-bar-less window ("click for larger image") things ??> they open up off the top of the screen, and there's no close widget to be found anywhere!
<mrdeb> haha
<mrdeb> try alt +f4?
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: ?
<carl0s-> mrdeb, yep that's what I've been doing, or "File -> Close" on the maximus bar thing
<mrdeb> alt f4 closes a window
 * ceed^ 's major gripe is the "censored" notification area/ system tray
<mrdeb> or ctrl q or w
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: no, I want to prevent some software I wrote being run in Ubuntu, since it basically doesn't work at the moment
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: sound and graphics are too broken in Ubuntu to support
<mrdeb> what do you mean
<mrdeb> i am thinking that the best thign to do may be to do a base install and use plain gnome over it
<carl0s-> hmm. I just tried it again and the chrome child-windows are behaving now.
<mrdeb> fixes?
<mrdeb> fixed
<carl0s-> anyway, gotta go. thanks for the chat and help.
<mrdeb> good luck
<gordonjcp> I see there's still no way of removing the headache-inducing drop shadow
<nerdshell> can I install the first beta just to try it without any risk ?
<gordonjcp> nerdshell: you can run it from a usb stick or cd
<gordonjcp> and not install it at all
<nerdshell> yeah, I just have to install the osi, in a flash drive?
<gordonjcp> nerdshell: pretty much
<lotuspsychje> any url on natty improvements?
<gordonjcp> I have no idea why they still use .iso files
<gordonjcp> does anyone even use CDs any more?
<mrdeb> yes
<gordonjcp> nerdshell: it's not really worth trying to install
<lotuspsychje> for older systems might be usefull gordonjcp
<mrdeb> people use discs for movies
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: how old?
<lotuspsychje> not all systems got usb boot
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: I haven't even seen a PC with a CD drive less than ten years old
<nerdshell> gordonjcp: no I just download the beta, install it on a flash drive and run Natty from the flash drive that's it
<gordonjcp> games consoles aside, I can't remember the last time I used optical media
<lotuspsychje> i agree that flash drives are the future
<lotuspsychje> but also still everybody uses phyical hd too
<lotuspsychje> instead of ssd
<gordonjcp> right, but that's not the same thing
<nerdshell> gordonjcp: no I just download the beta, install it on a flash drive and run Natty from the flash drive that's it
<mrdeb> how do you dispose of a hdd
<gordonjcp> nerdshell: you said that already
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: I just binned a few
<lotuspsychje> im running maverick on ssd
<mrdeb> how
<lotuspsychje> boots in 5sec
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: open bin, drop drive in, close bin
<mrdeb> what arey ou talking about
<gordonjcp> 13:15 < mrdeb> how do you dispose of a hdd
<mrdeb> i mean physicallly
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: I just told you, I disposed of some drives recently by throwing them in the bin
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mrdeb> in the garbage ?
<gordonjcp> I suppose technically they should go to some specialised electronic waste disposal centre
<mrdeb> what about data cleaning
<gordonjcp> there's nothing on them worth bothering about
<mrdeb> you dont put any personal things on it
<lotuspsychje> some companys recover data
<mrdeb> what do you do, keep paper copies
<mrdeb> ?
<gordonjcp> if you're that fussed, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever
<gordonjcp> paper copies of what?
<mrdeb> personal stuff
<gordonjcp> I'm not sure what you mean
<gordonjcp> what "personal stuff" would I even keep on a computer?
<mrdeb> i mean like bank records taht sort of stuff
<mrdeb> what most ppl keep
<gordonjcp> well, my bank posts out paper bank statements anyway
<lotuspsychje> hd eraser package
<phibxr> mrdeb, if your information potentially is worth more than it would cost someone to restore it, then, yes, by all means, destroy the disk physically. :P
<gordonjcp> phibxr: well yeah
<mrdeb> it's better to be safe
<mrdeb> so you use dd to overwrite
<gordonjcp> but bear in mind that for any disk larger than about 1GB, a single pass of zeroes will completely destroy all data beyond hope of recovery
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: no, the drives were faulty, that's why I binned them
<mrdeb> ok, well, we need some way to crush the drive
<mrdeb> like crushign cars at a yard
<gordonjcp> if someone wants to go through all the trouble and expense of picking through my rubbish to find a broken hard disk and then spend time and money looking at stuff I did ten years ago, then more power to them
<mrdeb> well that is yoru choice
<mrdeb> but it's not a chance i would want to take
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: well, if the drive is faulty, it's faulty and no-one is going to get data off it
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: and if it's not faulty, zero it out
<mrdeb> if it's faulty, they may be abl eto do it still with techniques
<mrdeb> so zero with dd?
<mrdeb> 3 tiems
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> no, just once is enough
<mrdeb> what about guttman method, 7 times
<gordonjcp> a single pass of *anything* that writes to every sector will do it
<gordonjcp> is there an IRC channel specifically for Unity?
<ceed^> gordonjcp: Unity is so perfect no one needs to talk about it....not! :)
<mrdeb> yes
<gordonjcp> ceed^: heh
<mrdeb> well that's not what i read about single passes
<ceed^> I just discovered the lenses for Unity. That's pretty cool. Trying the Gwibber one now.
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: there's a lot of rot talked about how you can deduce what the bit was from the print-through on either side of the track
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: but that pertains to very, very old disks
<mrdeb> new disks differ?
<gordonjcp> massively so
<mrdeb> oh really
<mrdeb> how so
<gordonjcp> making drives hold more data isn't just about making the bits smaller
<gordonjcp> there's only so far you can go recording ones and zeroes as flips in the magnetic domain
<gordonjcp> modern drives write data to the drive using something not totally unlike QAM
<gordonjcp> so a single "bit time" is more like an analogue value that encodes a group of bits
<mrdeb> im unfamiliar with oam
<mrdeb> how is it safer logically
<gordonjcp> the theory was that if you read a bit off a drive that was a 1, then it might actually read as 1.1 meaning it had a bit of "leftover" magnetism from being a 1 before, or 0.9 meaning it was a 0 before
<gordonjcp> so you could reconstruct data from the printed-through old data of the last pass
<mrdeb> hmm
<gordonjcp> now there are more than two values that a bit could be
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: okay, QAM - Quadrature Amplitude Modulation - imagine you've got two signals 90 degrees out of phase
<mrdeb> they use more than 2 values now?
<mrdeb> ok
<gordonjcp> depending on which signal is on or off, you have (I=0, Q=0), (I=1, Q=0), (I=0, Q=1) and (I=1, Q=1)
<mrdeb> that sound almost unreal that it would work
<gordonjcp> where I is "in phase" and Q is "quadrature", or 90 degrees out of phase
<gordonjcp> so each "bit time" can then encode two bits
<gordonjcp> now in practice you actually use your two phases with more than just on or off
<mrdeb> ok
<gordonjcp> so a single bit time might encode one of 16 values, or four bits
<gordonjcp> or more
<gordonjcp> it's how digital TV, cable modems and wifi works
<mrdeb> that;s amazing
<mrdeb> so there is no recovery way
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: not really, no
<gordonjcp> you'd have to watch that there wasn't fragments left in mapped-out bad blocks
<mrdeb> i'd tsill like to be able to buy something to phsyically crush the device
<mrdeb> what do you tihnk of wifi signals, are they safe for the human body?
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: got a drill?
<gordonjcp> drill some holes through it
<mrdeb> what size drill
<mrdeb> and i'd need goggle i think
<mrdeb> thank for the info
<mrdeb> thanks
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: small enough that you're not drilling for hours, large enough that you don't have to drill millions of holes
<gordonjcp> I'd try about 8-10mm
<mrdeb> and drill all the way through
<gordonjcp> or just mash it up with a big hammer
<mrdeb> that would be more satisfying
<mrdeb> you just have to go somewhere where no one sees you lol
<mrdeb> hat is the chance of a hard drive failing nowadays
<Jeruvy> same as it ever was
<mrdeb> how do you dispose of yours
<Jeruvy> we have e-cyclers that they are disposed at
<mrdeb> where are those located
<Jeruvy> check your yellow pages. mrdeb
<mrdeb> ~ok
<frybye> anybody done a fresh install of natty as dual boot on a pc with win7 and a nvidia gt240?
<frybye> if so what problems if any/how to fix...?
<mrdeb> i did a fresh install yesterday
<frybye> dual boot??? which grafic card?
<mrdeb> single boot. nvidia
<thiebaude> i did a frsh install i use nvidia 8400 gs, no dual boot :)
<thiebaude> fresh
<frybye> and it went fine - the live cd works o-of-the-box??
<mrdeb> it works, but ther eare issues in the desktop
<mrdeb> unity is not finished
<Daekdroom> No 3d support out-of-the-box
<Daekdroom> But the binary driver is working
<frybye> so you install the propriatory drivers or.. to get the 3d..?
<thiebaude> the graphical install on the live cd did not worked but i used the text installer
<Daekdroom> Yep.
<frybye> how to do that - the text install? - need a particular iso for that??
<BajK> frybye: the alternate install iso
<thiebaude> its an option on the live cd
<BajK> any ideas why HTML5 playback is not working? In the Kubuntu release notes for Natty Beta they explicitly claim the better html5 playback support due to gstreamer backend, but all I get in youtube is a black player wit a length of 0 seconds
<Daekdroom> BajK, Firefox doesn't have H264 codec.
<BajK> Daekdroom: using Rekonq.
<thiebaude> well i mean dvd not cd ,lol
<frybye> and does one need to know a load of stuff to do a text install?? or does it walk me thru...?
<thiebaude> its simple
<gordonjcp> right, that's enough Ubuntu Natty for one day
<thiebaude> frybye,
<BajK> which is also used in the release notes pictures
<gordonjcp> reboot time, with an hour or two off for the headache to subside
<thiebaude> mainly defaults
<sim1> hi all. I run Vidalia in natty, but when i hide the windows the icon doesn't appears. How can i find the hided windows?
<mrdeb> gordonjcp: i found an article about new hdds that supports your view
<gordonjcp> I wish there was a way to get rid of the drop shadows
<frybye> so i d-load and burn the alternate dvd and then what do I do .. sorry but I have no formal it training or very little..?
<Daekdroom> BajK, did you tick the option in the installer that installs proprietary software, such as the codecs?
<Daekdroom> I have HTML5 playback in Liferea.
<thiebaude> just burn it to dvd
<BajK> Daekdroom: i did
<sim1> hi all. I run Vidalia in natty, but when i hide the windows the icon doesn't appears. How can i find the hided windows?
<frybye> thie and when I boot it will walk me thru for a dual boot or...?
<BajK> and normally there would be a systray popup indicating "there is additional codecs required for full multimedia capabilities" or something like that
<sim1> sorry sorry for double post!
<thiebaude> at the partioning part yes
<BajK> does the ubuntu alternate installer still not allow to set the Bootable flag ?
<thiebaude> you will see options
<frybye> e e e with the alternate dvd .. ok I will set up some partitions in advance... one for the natty and one swap at least.. and I hope to gawd that I still have access to my win7 i need for other stuff.. hmmm...
<thiebaude> ok good luck frybye  :)
<frybye> see you later folks... have another pc if it goes real bad.. bye now..
 * thiebaude hopes unity works out for ubuntu
<jihedamine> Hi, when booting Natty beta 1 from a live usb, I get a very low brightness with modeset (Intel Corporation Mobile 4 graphics card). Is there a way to fix modesetting ?
<BajK> Daekdroom: I already installed all the gstreamer codecs available on the repo but no luck
<mrdeb> some p[eople say the new firefox and unity are complete messes
<Daekdroom> The new firefox is ok.
<mrdeb> where is the home button
<mrdeb> menus are slower
<gordonjcp> ah, that's better
<gordonjcp> back in Arch
<frybye> re: I don't find an alternate dvd iso? is it in fact the install/live dvd...? and if so how to I get to do a text install with that...?
<mrdeb> arch huh
<gordonjcp> jihedamine: don't install natty
<gordonjcp> only ever run it from a USB stick
<gordonjcp> the installer has a fatal showstopper bug that will destroy your bootloader
<mrdeb> oh really
<mrdeb> i didnt have a problem thankfull
<Daekdroom> mrdeb, I have to agree the home button is in a very strange place, but I changed it.
<mrdeb> add on bar is on the bottom too. bad
<jihedamine> grodonjcp: ok, but actually even using it as a live disk, it sets brightness to a very low level
<frybye> mrdeb forgive my ignorance but I have only every used the gui for installing ubuntu and apparently that does not work with natty/nvidia..
<mrdeb> i installed it using the live usb
<mrdeb> no issues
<Daekdroom> mrdeb, I changed that too :p
<frybye> with a nvidia card??
<mrdeb> yes, older geforce 6 series
<jihedamine> what's strange is that I didn't find similar bug reports
<frybye> hmm I have a gt240 not sure if that will be the same - the alpha3 for sure did not work..
<mrdeb> well you have a new card, so that may be the issue
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<frybye> mrdeb not that new - ca 1y or so.. hmmm
<jihedamine> beta 1, intel gma, modesetting making brightness extremely low
<mrdeb> yeah
<frybye> and how to get to the text install - am I right there is no seperate alternate dvd iso??
<charlie-tca> correct, there is a text installer cd only
<mrdeb> has anyone tried doing a base install and installing regular gnome over it
<mrdeb> does it still bring in other dependencies
<frybye> oh right... will look for that charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> it is in the daily image -
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<phoenix__> flash videos are not getting hardware accelerated. My GPU is Nvidia 9400 Gt . I have installed the proprietary software using the jockey. How do is know that VDPAU is working properly?
<gordonjcp> oh well
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu's just killed itself
<mrdeb> there is aplugin for flash acceleration
<mrdeb> gordonjcp: are you using arch
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: I am now; after updating Natty my bootloader was destroyed
<gordonjcp> mrdeb: so I've reinstalled grub so it's back the way it should be
<mrdeb> of the update did it?
<gordonjcp> that's about the end of the line for Ubuntu, as far as I'm concerned
<mrdeb> how did you reinsall grub.
<gordonjcp> booted into Arch, ran grub-install
<mrdeb> on the drive itself
<mrdeb> arch still uses 0.98 grub though
<mrdeb> you can still use lts
<mrdeb> unity shoul be fixed in a few years
<Daekdroom> I want to move to Gnome shell asap
<mrdeb> it should be otu soon, i think
<gordonjcp> Daekdroom: that's got much the same problems as Unity
<mikehh> hi, any devs around?
<mrdeb> i dont know , but you can ask your quesiton
<mikehh> ok, I installed libc6 and libc6-dev and it does not install things like libm.a etc
<mikehh> anywhere that I can find
<mikehh> I checked this on Ubuntu i386 11.04 beta and Kubuntu amd64 11.04 beta (they are in 10.10 on both)
<mrdeb> hmm. i dont know
<damien> anyone know if unity is now able to specify which monitor (on a dual monitor setup) contains the unity bar?
<mrdeb> can you just dpkg install it
<mrdeb> i ahvent tried that, Daekdroom
<mrdeb> damien:
<damien> hi mrdeb
<mrdeb> hi
<sburwood1> could I get feedback on 11.04?  Is it stable? Is the Wubi problem solved?  If I have 10.10 64bit, will I safely be able to update?
<mrdeb> i installed it yesterday, 32bit
<mrdeb> tried out both
<sburwood1> and ...?
<damien> sburwood1: if you want long term stability, i have always found it best to wait until milestone is released
<sburwood1> damien: You mean when the final release comes out on Apr 29th?
<mrdeb> someone had isues with grub update breaking it
<damien> mrdeb: i am not on nvidia myself but seen this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/17074/dual-monitor-unity-launcher-opening-on-wrong-monitor
<mrdeb> windows are blank hwen using unity sometimes
<damien> sburwood1: bingo
<mrdeb> it uses a LOT of ram
<sburwood1> ok
<sburwood1> Is 3GB enough?
<m4rtin> damien: someone said earlier that it will go to the leftmost monitor of the setup
<mrdeb> but yo ucan work with it
<mrdeb> yes, it uses like 800mb tops
<m4rtin> damien: didn't say whether it could be changed
<sburwood1> brb bye
<damien> aye
<damien> i would have expected that, but it recognizes my left/right setup (as in, where the mouse will extend to) but unity is still on the right monitor
<lcb> mikehh, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ca/natty/i386/libc6-dev/filelist
<mikehh> lcb: I checked that and it should contain things like /usr/lib/libm.a and others
<lcb> damien, i had same issue as yours and with updates was fixed. try failsafe and reconfigure defaults
<lcb> mikehh, is listed as one of installed files
<damien> at the moment i have no choice but to failsake, reconfigure and restart x to actually boot
<lcb> mikehh, with synaptics, for example, open 'installed files
<damien> i'm going to try out a live os now
<lcb> damien, i would do that...
<lcb> damien, but if not fixed yet it will be. on mine is fixed. not the option to select on what monitor we want to have the bar
<mikehh> lcb - it ain't there plus a whole bunch of other libraries required by gcc/g++ with -lm etc
<lcb> mikehh, hmm try install linux headers, if not
<mikehh> lcb, been there, done that, something is serioously wrong here
<lcb> mikehh, apt-get -f install && apt-get check
<lcb> both do more or less the same but.. just in case
<mikehh> lcb: I tried building perl 5.12.3 and the libraries just are not anywhere
<lcb> mikehh, other option is booting to grub recovery and trying to automatically check for things wrong. (shift before grub loading)
<Milos_SD> Hi
<mikehh> lcb: the install files list for libc and libc-dev is incomplete (compared with 10.10 for example)
<Milos_SD> When I minimize some application, and then focuse it again, I lose main menu from global menu ...
<Milos_SD> Only "File -> Close" is displayed
<jiohdi> I followed the instructions for upgrading to 11.04 beta, but when I type cat /etc/*release* it still tells me that its 10.10
<jiohdi> what should I be doing?
<lcb> mikehh, i would update/upgrade everything. don't forget things are still very volatile at the moment so frequent updates are necessary, besides -f install(s)
<lcb> Milos_SD, maximize it and youĺl get the menus. drag to one of the sides of display
<charlie-tca> jiohdi: you should file a bug agains update-manager for that issue.
<jiohdi> the update-manager did not seem to have the right setting for upgrading.... it did not have a release button as the instructions indicated
<jiohdi> but there should be a command line to do it, no?
<Milos_SD> lcb, you don't get what I want to say. I have Firefox or Evolution maximized (there is a menu), I minimized them, and then maximize again, I don't have a menu :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lcb> jiohdi, should say: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu | DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04 | DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty | DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Natty (development branch)". something went wrong in there
<jiohdi> what is the command line to do a distro upgrade?
<charlie-tca> jiohdi: the correct command is update-manager -d as the release specify
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, sudo do-release-upgrade
<lcb> jiohdi,  update-manager -d
<lcb> oops
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, sudo do-release-upgrade -d for natty
<jiohdi> actually the update-manager -d seems to be working
<lcb> jid
<mrdeb> oh really
<mrdeb> jiohdi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lcb> jiohdi, do a update then upgrade then dist-upgrade before anything else
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, update manager works...if you trust update managers:)
<mrdeb> before it, run apt-get update
<mrdeb>  i purged update manager
<jiohdi> all done... but the update manager ran with the option to upgrade and its working
<charlie-tca> jiohdi: again, I would suggest reading the release notes, also. Just to avoid nasty surprises
<lcb> of course, read that on the url you got the image
<jiohdi> charlie-tca, sure... when is the official release sch for?
<BluesKaj> jiohdi,  we should have advised you to remove or disable any ppas added after your last install
<charlie-tca> Officially end of april see
<charlie-tca> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> mrdeb, then run sudo do-release-upgrade -d . no need for update manager
<mrdeb> i know how to do it
<lcb> Milos_SD, sorry, missed ur last comment. check on top left near the menu/bar icon
<Milos_SD> lcb, I know where main menu is on panel... But after minimize -> maximize, I only get this in global menu "File -> Close"
<lcb> Milos_SD, there are still things to be fixed, that is one of them for sure. even tough there the menu items should be shown, on the active app window or pannel's top left
<mrdeb> is anyone here using the LTS release still
<mrdeb> i think there was a notable upgrade with the .30 kernel
<lcb> Milos_SD, try dragging a bit that active window... ALT + drag
<Milos_SD> lcb, doesn't help ... there is one more thing I noticed now... It only happends if I minimize all apps, and go to desktop... If I have some other app maximized, menu is showed after I restore minimized app ... :S
<rigved> hi everyone...when i tried to use synaptic to install python unittest2 and importlib, it showed an empty UNAUTHENTICATED category. also, it said that amount to download was nil (0 KB).
<rigved> so i cancelled it and ran synaptic again. this time it downloaded and installed the two packages properly.
<IdleOne> glitch in the matrix maybe
<lcb> rigved, sometimes reloading helps
<rigved> IdleOne, lcb: ya reloading did work
<rigved> hopefully not a problem...
<lcb> internet one, probably. repos not loaded
<rigved> lcb: seemed that they were loaded. because i only cancelled and clicked on apply again, without reloading the repos or restarting
<lcb> rigved, don't worry about it. in Libya is worst :)
<rigved> lcb: :)
<rigved> also, i wanted to ask why does synaptic ask for my password everytime i start it. it should cache the password for some time, like maybe not the ask the password for 5 minutes after it was entered successfully
<rigved> like it currently works in lucid. it shows a key sign in the top panel for as long as i can do chain administrative tasks without entering my password
<charlie-tca> rigved: change in how it is handled due to security concerns
<delac> charlie-tca: oh, what kind of security concerns?
<rigved> charlie-tca: ok. you mean like the small gap in which all admin tasks can be completed without the need for the password?
<charlie-tca> I think the fact that if the password is left open after the app closes, someone else can come along, gain access to root , and do harm
<rigved> that was a security risk? got it
<mrdeb> how many times do you need to keep synaptic open
<mrdeb> open it one and leave it open
<delac> charlie-tca: does this affect the terminal too?
<rigved> mrdeb: actually i'm working on fixing a bug that requires all package managers to be closed before the app is run
<charlie-tca> delac: I don't know
<mrdeb> hmm
<mrdeb> is the bug in lts?
<delac> charlie-tca: is there a thread somewhere where this decision was made?
<charlie-tca> I can't honestly remember where I saw it discussed, whether it was an ML or on IRC.
 * thiebaude updates, yay,lol :)
<delac> did they fix the panel shadow problem?
<jiohdi> it says 3hrs to do the upgrade... doe that sound right?
<jiohdi> anyone know if docky has any issues with 11.04?
<shaneo> hey guys having this error
<shaneo> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7859B2D5CA763386
<shaneo> can anyone help ?
<jiohdi> shaneo, you can find the public key by google search
<shaneo> where do i put it when i find it
<jiohdi> and how to install it
<shaneo> ok thank you
<jiohdi> there is usually a wget command
<adz21c> Hi, I have installed Kubuntu Natty Beta 1 (actually I have been using it since about Alpha 2). Since then when ever I reboot into Windows (7) I get a "Crtical Kernel-Power" error which forces a reboot after which the PC returns to normal. Additionally instead of a rebooting if I shutdown then the next time I boot the PC forces a reboot mid post so the next post fails stating my previous boot failed. Any ideas why this could be
<adz21c> happening or how I could go about identifying the issue? (Note I tried a 10.10 live CD today and that does not cause the issue)
<trancegeek> ok why can't i use wep with adhoc on 11.04?
<trancegeek> i set it up for wep etc
<lcb> adz21c, Beta 1 with WUBI?
<trancegeek> and it just creates an ad hoc network that's unsecured
<jiohdi> wubi should be banned... it cripples systems
<adz21c> lcb: Wubi is the windows based installer right?
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<lcb> adz21c, yes
<thiebaude> :)
<adz21c> lcb: No I used Live CD
<trancegeek> agrees, wubi should be removed
<thiebaude> yes it should, i agree
<trancegeek> it adds compatibility issues clearly
<lcb> adz21c, not recommended on this beta
<lcb> yet
<jiohdi> wubi generally works fine until the first update, than the records change and it makes everything go haywire
<trancegeek> any idea what's up with adhoc in networkmanager?
<trancegeek> i can't get it to work with wep, it just creates the network without security even if it's set up for wep
<adz21c> lcb: but how would wubi improve my install to prevent this error?
<lcb> adz21c, not at this stage Release note: "There is a known issue (746257) that prevents Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 from being used with WUBI at this time. Please consider waiting for a few more days for updated desktop images that fix this issue, or use the Live CD or USB images to try out Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1. "
<jiohdi> wubi creates a very large file within windows 7 it does not make a true install, and when the points change due to update, it makes the boot system go crazy
<jiohdi> pointers*
<adz21c> lcb: I am a bit lost at what you are getting at, i installed with the Live CD, not Wubi
<thiebaude> when i used wubi in windows 7 one tiome, i could not get it off the mbr,lol
<thiebaude> time
<lcb> adz21c, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<thiebaude> windows mbr
<jiohdi> adz21c, sorry, misunderstood...
<adz21c> np
 * jiohdi is emotional over wubi past
<lcb> adz21c, i know. i just explained not to install with WUBI
<adz21c> lcb: and I am saying I didn't but I have this issue
<lcb> adz21c, btw, get the images from that url
<adz21c> lcb: I got my images from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/natty/beta-1/kubuntu-11.04-beta1-dvd-amd64.iso
<lcb> adz21c, things are being fixed. i hope you didn't mess your system due to that
<adz21c> lcb: system seems to cope, just irritating :-) figure now its in beta i should raise
<lcb> yes, it's good so developers would be alerted to that
<adz21c> i thought i would come in here first tho so I could get tips on what information to provide (or if its known bug) and where to raise something
<lcb> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<adz21c> thanks
<lcb> :)
<shaneo> whats the official release date of natty
<thiebaude> april 28th
<trancegeek> would still like to know what's up with networkmanager and securing adhoc networks
<shaneo> cool
<shaneo> prerrt close niw
<thiebaude> yep not long now :)
<trancegeek> would still like to know what's up with networkmanager and securing adhoc networks
 * thiebaude unity 2d looks awesome :)
<trancegeek> actually tbh ad hoc really works about as good as a soup sandwich...
<trancegeek> yeah... unity is about the only thing in 11.04 that's worth a shit
<trancegeek> and even that's buggy
<trancegeek> GRRRRRR
<trancegeek> what is it like 8 years now guys? COME ON CANONICAL SRSLY
<jiohdi> something wrong with a soup sandwich
<trancegeek> ok i'm pretty sure i set a wep key...
<trancegeek> and it looks pretty unsecured to me
<AnAnt> Hello, is there some sort of setting (gconf maybe) to change the default session to Classic instead of Unity ?
<ceed^> Hi, When will Google Calendar work in Evolution again in Natty? It's been weeks...
<charlie-tca> AnAnt: What about just choosing it from the gdm login screen?
<charlie-tca> It defaults to whatever you used last
<m4rtin> what was ceed^ talking about? seems to work fine for me
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: I am working on a derivative distro, and I want the default setting to be Classic instead of Unity
<charlie-tca> I see, so you need that on the installer, probably. The people in #ubuntu-installer during the week know how to do that. They aren't around much on weekends, though.
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<bitplane> Hi. I installed via update-manager -d, after a reboot I don't get a login screen
<bitplane> I cant ctrl+alt+f1 and get to a login prompt. looks like wayland and unity aren't started
<bitplane> I *CAN* ctrl+alt+f1
<bitplane> where do I find logs and stuff to diagnose the problem and report the bug?
<Travis-42> does unity in 11.04 work fine with multi monitor setups? how does it deal with the global menu bar for multiple monitors?
<m4rtin> Travis-42: seems to position bar on leftmost monitor (according to a convo I had earlier)
<m4rtin> bitplane: are you using X or Wayland?
<m4rtin> bitplane: you indicated Wayland, but this is *extremely* unstable and not supported
<Travis-42> m4rtin, hm, so it won't have a bar on each monitor... that might be weird. thanks. I'll have to be sure to test rather than just upgrade.
<opiate> Hello, i just upgraded my computer to 11.04, but the boot procedure stops right after loading the Gnome  Display Manager  what can i do? Before the update i had a Problem with GDM aswell: see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+question/151378 t
<opiate> while using the failsafe boot i get an error while trying to startx
<trism> Travis-42: for me, it is positioning the menubar on the monitor that has the active window
<trism> Travis-42: and when I drag between monitors, the menubar follows the app
<jester7> My touchpad settings seem to be lost after reboots and resumes.  I've fixed the bootup problem, as putting synclient parms in the startup works well.  How can I get these to happen when I resume?
<bitplane> figured it out. x was crashing due to the ati drivers I manually installed, removed them and it looks a bit better
<Travis-42> trism, so if you click on an app on a different monitor, the menubar jumps to the other one?
<trism> Travis-42: yes
<trism> Travis-42: although, since it is hidden unless you hover over it, it is just the app name that appears
<Travis-42> hmm ok thanks trism
<opiate> bitplane: were you referring to my problem? anyway will try to deinstall my ati drivers as well
<phoenix__> Amarok volume control problem. http://imagebin.org/146430
<phoenix__> i am using kubuntu 11.04 beta 1
<opiate> how can i switch back to meerkat?
<mikehh> ok - the files that were installed in /usr/lib in 10.10 are installed in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ from libc6-dev in 11.04 i386 and 11.04 amd64 respectively - why the change?
<mikehh> the compiler does not seem to know about it
<mikehh> I wolud need to include this stuff specifically in the path
<phil> Ubuntu Beta: the installer is still in the menu after the install, is this normal behaviour?
<charlie-tca> phil: should not be there after a restart
<phil> bug then.
<charlie-tca> unless the cd/usb used to install is still in the drive
<phil> nope
<phil> wonder if i can just remove ubiquity?
<phil> i didnt see this in any bug report thought
<charlie-tca> ubiquity is there too? It doesn't usually get installed
<charlie-tca> It is the installer for the desktop cd, but does not actually get installed to the system
<phil> ubiquity is in /usr/bin, /usr/lib, usr/share and has a man page locally on this drive
<phil> looks like i will have to reinstall for the final i guess
<phil> only safe thing to do
<yofel> mikehh: that's multiarch related, I don't know much about it, but the paths are in the ld.conf and most build systems should have it in their search paths by now
<delac> btw, has anyone found a way to customize the Dash (menu opened from the topleft ubuntu logo)?
<mikehh> yofel: I tried building perl 5.12.3 and it did not find them
<Testt> hi
<alexs> has anyone managed to get xmonad to work under gnome in natty yet?
<alexs> the gconftool method of replacing metacity no longer seems to work
<techbreak> hi i want to create contdown banner for my site. how do i do this ?
<techbreak> for ubuntu 11.04
<Testt> dont know
<Testt> you can test www.snowlinux.de/
<delac> what are these drive by commersials for snowlinux? :)
<fireboy> hi :) I'm playing with natty (under kde), and it appears desktop effects wont activate. Are there any standard tests or known issues about this ?
<frankwe> hi, i'm having trouble with the global menu disappearing for some applications constantly (it just shows the File entry) at the same time since a while. any hints on how to find out what's wrong and for which component to file the bug?
<frankwe> i only get it back when quitting and restarting the applications. it happens with gnome-terminal, evolution, firefox, for instance
<russjr08> frankwe, I have the same problem
<frankwe> russjr08: did you find any bug on launchpad? i couldn't find anything yet
<delac> frankwe: as well
<russjr08> frankwe, No, been looking but haven't found it
<delac> delac: maybe someone should file one, then
<russjr08> What's the global menu called
<frankwe> i think it's appmenu-gtk and indicator-appmenu
<delac> this seems like related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/730169
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 730169 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "App menu sometimes loses menus" [Low,New]
<russjr08> That seems to be correct
<russjr08> But I don't know why the priority is low...
<frankwe> russjr08: i wondered that too, it seems they don't know there's more than one effected by this ;)
<russjr08> I have subscribed to that Bug and marked it as affecting me
<frankwe> i'm not sure if it is because compiz dies here, might be it didn't without me noticing it
<incorrect> well i have to admin the beta is super fast on this netbook
<russjr08> I think it has something to do with compiz crashing
<russjr08> usually that causes the appmenus to go wonky over here
<incorrect> compiz does seem to crash a fair bit still
<russjr08> yeah
<delac> well, I did have slight problems with the menus a while ago, but now the bug doesn't appear even if I crash the compiz. Maybe they did some update?
<a931bw>  Guys, i have debian, and i veeery want unity, i added unity daily ppa, and it wanted alot of software i hadn't in repo's so i just added Natty repos
<a931bw> am i crazy?
<delac> a931bw: better prepare for troubles, I think :)
<a931bw> i never used debian sid
<pavanai> cant boot ot ubuntu ultimate
<a931bw> because i though its too unstable
<a931bw> and using natty O_o
<pavanai> delac, help pls....
<pavanai> got struck while booting ubuntu ue 2.8!!!!
<a931bw> Errors were encountered while processing:
<a931bw>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev_2.23.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<a931bw> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<a931bw> ┌─[a931bw@Brutus-F3Sg][~]
<a931bw> what's that? O_O
<a931bw> is this packet important?
<delac> a931bw: I say you are going to the deep end now. I recommend you don't do that unless you can swim ;)
<a931bw> i'm ready for troubles :)
<a931bw> ok
<a931bw> this packet doesn't install because of
<a931bw>  python-dbg : Depends: python (= 2.7.1-0ubuntu5) but 2.6.6-3+squeeze6 is to be installed
<a931bw>  python-dev : Depends: python (= 2.7.1-0ubuntu5) but 2.6.6-3+squeeze6 is to be installed
<yofel> pavanai: this channel is for natty narwhal (11.04) support only, please ask in #ubuntu
<a931bw> how to get newest python in debian?
<a931bw> i need 2.7.1
<a931bw> :(
<pavanai> yofel, in ubuntu we can discuss only ubuntu not ultimate....
<a931bw> i connected natty repo's
<a931bw> pavanai
<a931bw> don't mention ultimate
<a931bw> its same
<a931bw> just new themes
<a931bw> and scrips
<yofel> pavanai: then check the website where their support channel is, maybe the folks in #ubuntu-beginners can help you
<yofel> a931bw: from natty maybe, although I seriously doubt squeeze and natty are going to mix well
<a931bw> ok
<yofel> note: even debian experimental has only 2.6
<a931bw> wish me luck
<frankwe1> a931bw: ubuntu != debian + newer package versions, it won't work out what you are trying
<a931bw> i'm going to boot without libgtk
<a931bw> frankwel
<a931bw> i'm bored with my wheezy
<a931bw> i need to reinstall it
<a931bw> so i though
<a931bw> ill mess with it alittle
<a931bw> do some crazy stuff :)
<delac> a931bw: I recommend to keep rescue disk very close ;)
<a931bw> i have one
<a931bw> :)
<yofel> good :)
<a931bw> and /home on another partition
<a931bw> :D
<pavanai> a931bw, can u hlp me?
<yofel> even better ^^
<frybye> re: just installed natty as dual boot with win7 on pc with nvidia gt240 - only runs at all in safe video but then there is only the colored desktop background and not control features.. to put differently how to install the nvidia restricted grafic package from the comand prompt?
<yofel> pavanai: still wrong channel, unless you're using natty
<frybye> e e e and NO control features...
<Pax-Man> Hi guys, today I installed Ubuntu 11.04 beta and it word very well - to be honest I loved it. Therefore I spend time upgrading my graphic card driver, which I used the Ubuntu GUI for. Unfortuantly it made my screen almost black but it seems the software workes expect from that graphic flaw. I've searched forums, any ideas?
<a931bw> ok
<pavanai> yofel, if a931bw  can help?
<a931bw> logouting into unity
<a931bw> i can't sorry
<yofel> frybye: sudo jockey-text
<charlie-tca> frybye: logout, choose classic-session, login and install drivers
<yofel> frybye: that should work I think as long as you have a wired connection
<frybye> how to login with clasic???
<charlie-tca> pick the user name, then choose session at the bottom of the login screen
<charlie-tca> then enter password
<frybye> there dosent seem to be anything at bottom of login screen??
<frybye> but I will go check out of here and try again to be sure.. see you...
<yofel> frybye: you need to pick the user name first before they show up
<charlie-tca> It only shows up afte you pick a user
<russjr08> Actually I am also having a problem with the Messaging Indicator not updating too
<russjr08> I get the notify osd notification that I have an email message but the little envelope icon doesn't turn blue (using evolution)
<Chr|s> well I tried installing gnome 3 through the ppa
<Chr|s> didn't work
<a931bw> yay
<a931bw> it doesn't work :)
<a931bw> and my gnome is f up
<a931bw> now i'm writing from trinity
<benzaldehyde> a931bw: sorry to hear that.
<a931bw> ok
<a931bw> ill wait for natty release
<a931bw> then ill get it working
<a931bw> now
<a931bw> how to get rid of gnome?
<benzaldehyde> why not install fluxbox
<a931bw> completely
<a931bw> i have it
<a931bw> using sometimes
<Chr|s> benzaldehyde: did you install gnome 3 through ppa?
<benzaldehyde> a931bw: i'm running natty on ps3 in fluxbox, watching a movie, irssi and firefox
<a931bw> yeah i know flux is awesome
<a931bw> i love it too
<a931bw> but
<a931bw> now i wanted to try unity ;)
<benzaldehyde> Chr|s: i installed. it was awesome
<a931bw> and how to get rid of gnome?
<a931bw> completely?
<Chr|s> benzaldehyde: hmm I used this page as a guide and nothing changed, just errors http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<benzaldehyde> Chr|s: pluged my ps3 directly into the router and was able to do all the tthe installer for ppc alternate required
<frybye> back - I can only start in recovery mode and then safe grafic and there is no clasic or similar choice at the bottom of *that* login screen - just a thing that says "universal access mode."
<a931bw> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<a931bw> how to unlock it?
<a931bw> i killed apt
<a931bw> so it didn't unlock
<benzaldehyde> Chr|s: what are you talking about? somethign the matter?
<a931bw> found out already
<benzaldehyde> Chr|s: gnome comes pre-installed
<Chr|s> benzaldehyde: just unable to install gnome 3 and get it workng and havig the option to use unity or gnome
<a931bw> reastaring once again
<a931bw> should've be fixed now
<benzaldehyde> Chr|s: i went into the nome and disabled unity trhough startup apps
<incorrect> shame the eclipse menu doesn't get integrated into the top bar
<benzaldehyde> i hate resource heavy junk
<benzaldehyde> Chr|s: i'm watching clue.avi
<Chr|s> have no idea what that is
<benzaldehyde> natty is great
<frybye> who was helping me a bit back with this dual boot box with the nvidia gt240 ...?
<a931bw> fuck it guys
<benzaldehyde> an 80's movie based on the board game
<a931bw> sorry for swer
<Chr|s> ahh
<a931bw> could someone give me sources.list
<a931bw> of natty/
<a931bw> ill change it
<a931bw> and do dist upgrade
<a931bw> either works
<a931bw> or i'm resintalling
<Chr|s> alwyas best to do a complete reinstall
<a931bw> nah
<a931bw> i'm feeeling like doing expiriments now :D
<frybye> can only boot to recovery mode and then with safe grafic and then I have no control features at all - just the colored desktop background and find no way to boot to classic or how to install the nvidea proprietory drivers from a command line?
<russjr08> a931bw, where is sources.list again?
<frybye> sbdy gave me an answer for the command line install of nvidia but i was tied up in the other problems.. again pse?
<russjr08> I can pastebin mine if you want
<a931bw>   /etc/apt/sources.list
<nit-wit> /etc/apt/sources.list
<russjr08> a931bw, this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/589001/
<russjr08> It looks incomplete
<russjr08> at least that was the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<a931bw> ok
<a931bw> its enough ;)
<a931bw> doing dist upgrade now
<benzaldehyde> a931bw: sure, how can i send a file on irssi
<a931bw> idk
<delac> frybye: does alt-f2 bring up the Run-Application for you?
<a931bw>  libgtk2.0-dev : Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev (>= 2.21.0) but it is not installed
<a931bw>  python-dbg : Depends: python (= 2.7.1-0ubuntu5) but 2.6.6-3+squeeze6 is installed
<a931bw>  python-dev : Depends: python (= 2.7.1-0ubuntu5) but 2.6.6-3+squeeze6 is installed
<a931bw> O_o
<arand> benzaldehyde: Use pastebinit
<a931bw> i have natty repo's
<a931bw> and aptget update is done
<frybye> no nothing works but the colored background and the cursor move - no keys do anything apparently...
<yofel> a931bw: then other things depend on the 2.6 one and apt decides that this is the sanest resolution
<frybye> but from the recovery mode entry page i can get to a command line...
<frybye> with network...
<yofel> frybye: even in gnome classic? I do get the same thing out of unity here though
<a931bw> how do i get rid of it?
<a931bw> ┌─[a931bw@Brutus-F3Sg][~]
<a931bw> └─╼ sudo apt-get remove python-*
<a931bw> ?
<yofel> a931bw: dunno, try aptitude, it will tell you a bit more about what's the problem
<yofel> nice zsh prompt btw. ^^
<a931bw> y
<a931bw> ty
<a931bw> is there any way
<a931bw> i could remove al packets
<a931bw> and leave only base system?
<xgt001> hey everyone
<yofel> well, you can remove as much as you want, but I seriously doubt this has any chance of working
<xgt001> can any1 help regarding battery life in natty for a laptop with ati graphics
<yofel> except that you can't remove essential packages, apt will warn there
<a931bw> ok my system is f* up now
<a931bw> now i have dilemma
<a931bw> fix it
<a931bw> or reinstall it
<a931bw> reinstalling it isn't unix way :(
<yofel> well, you can look at the apt history and downgrade/reinstall all packages that were ugraded
<a931bw> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<a931bw> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<a931bw> what's that/
<xgt001> i am getting hardly one hour battery in natty :( windows gives me 4 hours :(
<a931bw> sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<yofel> a931bw: something locked the apt .deb cache
<yofel> got another apt open?
<xgt001> a931bw: u might be having some other app downloading in background lik synaptic
<a931bw> ok
<a931bw> made killall -9 apt
<a931bw> worked now
<a931bw> doing upgrade
<a931bw> i think
<a931bw> i'm making frankenstain
<skpl> can someone help me? i installed natty but  i cantr get the panel to load
<skpl> all i have is a background
<a931bw> O_O
<a931bw> downloading now kdewallpapers
<delac> skpl: have you tried to login to the Ubuntu Classic-desktop?
<a931bw> apt-get upgrade
<a931bw> ahhh
<a931bw> i have kde instlaled
<delac> a931bw: is there any desktop enviroment you dont have? :)
<benzaldehyde> http://pastebin.com/FWLW8BPk
<skpl> delac: no not yet
<skpl> how do i logout when i dont have a panel?
<a931bw> yeah
<a931bw> wait no
<a931bw> i have kde 4
<a931bw> kde 3 , xfce , gnome
<delac> can you alt-f2?
<a931bw> damn i have them all
<a931bw> and couple WM's
<skpl> delac: no
<yofel> a931bw: actually you're missing LXDE ^^
<delac> well, then ctlr-alt-f2
<charlie-tca> skpl: Alt+PrntScn+k
<a931bw> aww :(
<a931bw> ill install it soon :D
<a931bw> to have full pack
<skpl> delac: it said fail to load ubuntu classic desktop
<delac> a931bw: ...
<a931bw> actually i had it
<a931bw> but removed awhile ago
<delac> skpl: well, then you can try the NoEffects desktop and after that the Failsafe
<moreral> hello
<mateobur> Hello
<mateobur> How can I configure the launcher?
<RoDiMuS-X> Any idea if ATI 4200 series Video Card is going to support Unity by the release
<a931bw> any way to swap kernel
<a931bw> on the fly?
<moreral> I was trying to update from 10.04 and the updater stopped for ages so I thought I'd close it and try again but now I seem to have f.... the entire system, because I can't boot ( "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init" and errors locating /root/dev, /root/sys, /root/proc) and if I run the "Install Linux" program it doesn't give me the "update" option anymore ç
<moreral> I went online and found solutions like running "sudo fsck -fy /dev/sda5" but that didn't work
<moreral> I'd try a clean install if not for the fact that I'm on a very slow network and the updates and all programs I had take forever to download
<moreral> any help would be greatly appreciated!
<Dr_Willis> You may not have much choice ecctpt to do a new install.
<a931bw> still doing apt-get upgrade, still accepting bids, on will it work or not :D
<benzaldehyde> moreral: i did that same thing the other day
<moreral> benzaldehyde: did you find a solution?
<benzaldehyde> moreral: dumped the install, downloaded cdimage and installed fresh 11.04 never looked back--best bet
<moreral> uhg
<benzaldehyde> moreral: sorry
<moreral> nah it's ok
 * BluesKaj curses moto4lin , crappy driver/gui that doesn't work and hasn't since I bought the phone in 2007
<moreral> I'm just thinking maybe there's a way to rebuild those missing directories
<benzaldehyde> moreral: the time it'd probably take to figure that out would probably more than, well, what is your connection speed
<skpl> can someone help me? im stuck at the login screen but gdm wont let me login
<BluesKaj> I despise having to have windows installed due these kinds of problems  :(
<delac> skpl: none of the available desktop options worked?
<moreral> benzaldehyde: I spent almost four hours trying to download Amarok yesterday
<moreral> and that's only about 70Mbs
<skpl> delac: i was only able to try ubuntu classic, which didnt work, gdm is stuck
<skpl> delac: i cant pull up the session menu
<moreral> the connection dies every half an hour or so
<benzaldehyde> skpl: did you try to alt ctl f1, login, stop gdm and then start it again? sudo service gdm stop/start
<frybye> Yeah - I am back here -IN- natty... with konversation - cos I like it better... heheh
<skpl> benzaldehyde: i will try that
<delac> skpl: well, try to reboot then?
<delac> skpl: or what benz said
<benzaldehyde> moreral: if you have a laptop you might try calling a local cafe and see if you can borrow some wifi
<benzaldehyde> moreral: librarie, hotels
<benzaldehyde> *libraries
<benzaldehyde> i'm gonna see what's doing in the other rooms, peace
<TheTinyToon> Hi there, got a regression bug for my "Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300", which doesn't work anymore in natty. The hardwareswitch only activates the bluetooth part and not the wireless, which also shows in iwconfig (ESSID: any/off). Any hints?
<a931bw> apt-get upgrade for like hour already :(
<IdleOne> a931bw: you change your source and ran upgrade?
<IdleOne> changed*
<a931bw> Debian Wheezy > Ubuntu Natty
<a931bw> :D
<IdleOne> explosion imminent
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> but you did say you wanted to test
<IdleOne> so who knows maybe it won't explode in your face
<delac> http://i.imgur.com/kOudr.jpg
<a931bw> ok
<a931bw> done
<a931bw> now
<IdleOne> haha
<a931bw> make bets
<IdleOne> nice delac
<a931bw> i'm installing unity
<a931bw> wll it work or not
<a931bw> lol delac
<a931bw> :)
<akavlie> how's beta 1 working for everyone vs. 10.10?
<trancegeek> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin: Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<trancegeek> how to resolve?
<trancegeek> i have the jre
<trancegeek> because i have eclipse set up for android ev
<trancegeek> dev*
<trancegeek> just trying to get it working with chromium
<TheTinyToon> akavlie: fine so far (some crashes, but that's normal), except my wireless
<trancegeek> wireless is terrible in 11.04 >.<
<a931bw> .. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<a931bw>  libnm-util1 : Depends: libnspr4 (>= 4.7.3-0ubuntu1~) but it is not going to be installed
<a931bw>  libnss3 : Depends: libnspr4 (>= 4.8.6-0ubuntu1~) but it is not going to be installed
<a931bw>  unity : Depends: libbamf0 (>= 0.2.60) but it is not going to be installed
<a931bw>  ...
<a931bw> lol
<TheTinyToon> seems so - any hints for debugging, trancegeek?
<a931bw> what's libnspr4_4.8.7
<trancegeek> not really tiny, my main issue is adhoc
<trancegeek> adhoc pretty much doesn't work
<akavlie> what's the issue w/ wireless?
<a931bw> (Reading database ... 310492 files and directories currently installed.)
<a931bw> Unpacking libnspr4 (from .../libnspr4_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<a931bw> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libnspr4_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<a931bw>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libnspr4.so', which is also in package libnspr4-0d 4.8.7-2
<a931bw> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<a931bw> Errors were encountered while processing:
<a931bw>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libnspr4_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<trancegeek> it only works unsecured, even if you set wpa/wep settings, it still creates an unsecured network
<trancegeek> a931, pastebin?
<akavlie> on my machine, 10.10 has been far from stable, sadly.
<TheTinyToon> doesn't work at all for me
<akavlie> hoping 11.04 might improve things
<trancegeek> ubuntu ##.## has been unstable on every computer for me, sadly
<akavlie> I get crashes when waking from sleep, or unplugging a USB headset.
<mrdeb> hey
<TheTinyToon> my Intel has a bluetooth and wireless module on the same extension card (AFAIK) and only bluetooth get's activated
<mrdeb> do you recommend 10.04 or 10.10 for performance
<TheTinyToon> my wireless is always on "off"
<trancegeek> idk
<trancegeek> i have atheros
<trancegeek> so i don't have many wifi issues
<trancegeek> lol
<frybye> Hmm - so far so good but in natty where is the system control and settings to be found/gui?
<TheTinyToon> rfkill also doesn't show any soft or hard blocked devices - any ideas?
<IdleOne> trancegeek: not sure if anyone answered you but for java you need to enable the Partner repo.
<delac> frybye: try the shutdown button on the top right
<a931bw> finally
<a931bw> all
<IdleOne> well for Sun java
<a931bw> unity is finally installing
<incorrect> is there a way to press for a bug fix to be released? i see that the bug i have has been found and fixed, just didn't get release from alpha to beta
<a931bw> ok now compiz doesn't want to install
<a931bw>  compiz-plugins : Depends: libdecoration0 (= 1:0.9.4git20110322-0ubuntu6+r2723+201103301010) but 1:0.9.4git20110322-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<a931bw> :(
<incorrect> don't worry compiz just crashes
<a931bw> unity requeres  it
<incorrect> unity2d
<a931bw> nah
<a931bw> i want full one
<a931bw> what's libdecoration0?
<Fatzu> hey guys I see some reviews of natty with unity on the net, but wonder how people got it working. I have latest updates installed but unity's shell isn't usable: search not working shortcuts unclickable except browser and terminal. What's wrong with my system?
<gordonjcp> Fatzu: you're using unity
<Fatzu> gordonjcp: I'm trying to use it
<gordonjcp> Fatzu: yeah, that's basically the problem ;-)
<gordonjcp> Fatzu: I had a reasonable degree of success getting one of the nightly builds
<gordonjcp> it's a long long way from usable though
<a931bw>  compiz-plugins : Depends: libdecoration0 (= 1:0.9.4git20110322-0ubuntu6+r2723+201103301010) but 1:0.9.4git20110322-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<Fatzu> gordonjcp: ah I just scared that I messed up my ubuntu installation
 * BluesKaj runs kde 4.6 on natty with very few probs so far
<a931bw> how do iget new libdecoration/
<incorrect> must admit unity in this beta is so much faster
<ceed^> I don't get it. I do not have any problems with Unity. I expected I would hate it, but I kinda like it. Only problem I have is a freeze of the UI now and then, but it's a beta so I expect it to e fixed.
<gordonjcp> ceed^: I really want to try it, but I can't get rid of the drop shadows around the windows
<ceed^> gordonjcp: Isn't that a compiz setting?
<gordonjcp> ceed^: for the couple of minutes I can use it at a time, it looks pretty promising
<gordonjcp> ceed^: not one that I can find
<ceed^> gordonjcp: So you do not like drop shadows, is that it?
<gordonjcp> ceed^: they give me a blinding headache in minutes
<ceed^> gordonjcp: Interesting. Drop shadow allergies...
<gordonjcp> ceed^: I can actually feel my eye muscles twitching trying to pull the blurry bits into focus
<gordonjcp> ceed^: never mind that they look shit and dated
<Fatzu> One more question: I'm connected to internet with vpn via docsis, and my ubuntu laptop has assinged hostname like that: machine_name.cable.isp.local how that happend?
<ceed^> gordonjcp: Personally I do not care one way or the other. I saw people oooh-ing and aaah-ing over the new drop shadow for the bar at the top in Unity. I couldn't care less.
<gordonjcp> Fatzu: DHCP can assign a hostname
<Fatzu> gordonjcp: where I can see it's configuration?
<gordonjcp> where can you see what's configuration?
<Fatzu> gordonjcp: dhcp
<gordonjcp> Fatzu: ask your cable provider
<Fatzu> gordonjcp: ah sorry found answer on help.ubuntu.com
<a931bw> will natty work on 2.6.32-5?
<tensorpudding> what do you mean?
<tensorpudding> natty comes with 2.6.38, when you upgrade it'll put in a new version of the kernel
<a931bw> tensorpudding
<a931bw> i did upgrade
<a931bw> Debian Wheezy > Ubuntu Natty
<tasslehoff> Anyone done 10.10 -> 11.04 beta on a MacBook Pro with success? I'm getting ready, but just thought I'd check if anyone yells "No! wait!"
<tensorpudding> i suggest making backups anyway
<tan> anyone who can help getting OpenGL with ATI X2300 mobility Radeon to work in Natty? all updates are installed
<tan> When I install fglrx and starts any OpenGL application (example: xdriinfo or glxgears) they give "segmentation fault"
<hubertchang> On DELL Inspirion N4010, I always got the error:   drm/i915 can't work without intel_agp module!   intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled. My kernel is 2.6.38, and the config for AGP is CONFIG_AGP=y CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHOO=y
<hubertchang> intel-ips-i915-dep.conf: softdep intel_ips pre: i915
<bjsnider> hubertchang, ask about this in #ubuntu-x, although sunday is usually quiet
<tan> bjsnider: I take it it's the same with my issue?
<bjsnider> sure
<lucas-arg> hey all... im having problems with flash plugin on 64bits installation
<lucas-arg> any one with the same issue?
<micahg> lucas-arg: which flash are you installing?
<lucas-arg> flashplugin-nonfree
<lucas-arg> i installed with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lucas-arg> 10.2 version
<frybye> lucas-arg: don't forget to install mplayer!!!
<frybye> with just installing the restricted stuff incl flash you still will have little joy with youtube and similar - with the mplayer is fine..
<lucas-arg> ok
<lucas-arg> thnx
<frybye> the version for gnome of course... you will find it in the software center...
<micahg> frybye: really? are we missing a dependency somewhere?
 * genii-around just resorted to the sevenmachines ppa
<lucas-arg> i reinstalled with synaptic and now its working ok
<lucas-arg> weird bug
<frybye> micahg - I am not that knowledgable - but could this be related to me having a nvidia graka..? but either way this stuff works with mplayer installed and not otherwise..
<micahg> frybye: I happen to have it installed as well, I'll look into it, thanks
<frybye> your welcome...
<frybye> btw this thing is cool - once one has figured to install with alternate/text-cd and then use command line to get the nvidia-current package etc.. now pretty cool...
<mischasworld> hi there any mesa experts here, im trying to get my radeon hd 4200 to work under natty, glxinfo says direct rendering: yes glxgears just crashes
<MPX> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 beta and have updated it but I don't have a "main menu" icon in the upper left corner. In fact, it wasn't there to begin with when I installed it. Unity 2d has it however. Is there a way for me to get it back?
<russjr08> MPX are you using the classic version?
<MPX> russjr08:  No, using unity.
<russjr08> So you don't have the Ubuntu icon in the top left?
<MPX> No, I do not.
<MPX> I'll show you a screenshot of it.
<MPX> http://i.imgur.com/jRiR5.jpg
<russjr08> hmm... I don't know why it is like that
<MPX> It was a fresh install too, not an upgrade.
<russjr08> if you click up there does it do anything?
<MPX> However, it is there in unity 2d (qt). If I click up there, nothing happens, that's correct
<russjr08> What about hitting the Windows Key?
<MPX> That brings up "Shortcuts"
<MPX> I'm assuming that's the menu?
<PAtaNOsta> desktop and user friendly system www.snowlinux.de
<russjr08> yup, that is what would come up if had an Ubuntu button and clicked it
<russjr08> I don't know why the button isn't there though
<russjr08> I wish I could help, but sadly I'm not that good with unity
<MPX> I think it is weird too. It also wasn't there when I first installed the alpha too. I tried googling the bug, but have had no luck
<benzaldehyde> MPX: you can run testing through the GUI and it gives you an option to report bugs
<MPX> benzaldehyde:  I don't really know how to do that :(
<russjr08> Take a look at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/742859
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 742859 in unity (Ubuntu) "panel superposition" [High,Confirmed]
<benzaldehyde> MPX: it
<benzaldehyde> 's on there somewhere
<russjr08> Can you change the opacity of the top unity bar... that bug is about two unity panels being there
<russjr08> You need ccsm to change the opacity
<MPX> I'll try. Wait a sec
<MPX> Yes, I can change the opacity of the top panel
<benzaldehyde> russjr08: those bulky window managers take the wind from my sail
<MPX> Also, I see the menu button now.
<MPX> It must be that bug :)
<russjr08> yup
<MPX> I can see it, but I cannot click it.
<russjr08> Unfortunately no one has a way to kill it
<russjr08> If you have a Launchpad account, you might want to subscribe to that bug and mark it as affecting you
<MPX> I do so by "Subscribing" to it?
<MPX> Nevermind, didn't see that line there :)
<russjr08> :)
<russjr08> Hopefully someone will be able to fix that bug
<benzaldehyde> time for cartoons
<russjr08> I wonder if you was to reset unity if that would temp. fix it...
<MPX> Already tried to, does not fix it sadly :( Not for me anyhow
<russjr08> oh... have you tried restarting compiz?
<MPX> russjr08:  Yes, I've tried that as well
<russjr08> I'm out of ideas :(
<delac> MPX: what does "ps -A | grep panel"  tell you?
<CT1> Hi. How can I add things I use to the natty launcher (gimp, vlc, gedit, terminal) and remove things I rarely use (firefox, all office apps...) ?
<benzaldehyde> CT1: no firefox? seriously?
<delac> CT1: right click them
<russjr08> CT1, open the app, right click it and check "Keep In Launcher"
<russjr08> to remove the app uncheck "Keep In Launcher"
<benzaldehyde> CT1: if you are looking for speed boost, also look into switching off some of the Startup Applications
<CT1> russjr08: Where do I tight click it?
<MPX> delac:    3195 ?        00:00:02 unity-panel-ser
<russjr08> Just Right Click the app icon
<russjr08> After you open it
<CT1> russjr08: I have Chromium open and can't see its icon anywhere
<russjr08> hmm...
<delac> MPX: only one? oh well, try: killall unity-panel-ser
<russjr08> thats strange
<CT1> russjr08: Should it be on the left with all the "default" ones that when are open have arrows?
<benzaldehyde> CT1: chromium, that explains no firefox. i would use that but it doesn't run on my architecture. the new firefox is damn fast though
<russjr08> yes
<MPX> delac:  Didn't help
<delac> MPX: hmm, worth a shot anyway...
<CT1> benzaldehyde: Not tried the new one, but (although not dissatisfied in the slightest) I found chromium ALOT faster.
<MPX> delac:  If there is only one running, why does me changing the opacity show the main menu icon in the "background" ?
<benzaldehyde> CT1: that is what i heard, though i compared benchmark websites which also claimed opera to be faster than firefox, tried and was underwhelmed to say the least
<benzaldehyde> *i tried it
<CT1> russjr08: So any application I run should show up on that panel to the left? Even if it's not already there as a launcher?
<russjr08> CT1, yes when it is running
<benzaldehyde> totem needs a playlist
<delac> MPX: ok, maybe this. open console, type "xkill" and click the panel? Warning:it might crash some things :)
<MPX> Didn't help :(
<Omega> I closed my laptop's lid and it suspended, when I returned and moved the mouse, the gdm did not show up, I could still see my mouse though.
<Omega> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<CT1> russjr08: You're right.  "Everything" else (just tested, nvidia settings and gedit) does show up. Perhaps it's a compatibility issue with chromium...
<Omega> (I'm in a tty)
<CT1> russjr08: Thanks for the help.  I can now sort the rest out
<delac> MPX: hard bug to kill...
<russjr08> CT1, no problem :)
<MPX> It's a weird bug too. It also happened to me in the Alpha version
<delac> MPX: have you gone through your process list to detect any possible dublicates?
<delac> MPX: that might be the extra panel, that is
<MPX> delac:  No, I'm not good at these things. I'm a good listener though and do as I'm told, so if you could tell me what to do that would be excellent :)
<delac> MPX: open your System Monitor and look at the process list
<Omega> Is there a way to unsuspend from the terminal?
<MPX> It only shows one unity-panel-service
<delac> MPX: and that we tried to kill already
<delac> MPX: any dublicates?
<MPX> Not that I can see
<MPX> http://i.imgur.com/DxKCK.jpg
<MPX> Here it is with the transparency
<delac> MPX: well, it might be internal bug of some process
<delac> MPX: in that case you would not have any other possibilities than wait
<delac> MPX: for fix
<MPX> When is it being officially released anyway?
<MPX> Also, my second core is running at 100%.
<MPX> That was xflux. Killed it.
<delac> MPX: the offical release is at the end of the month
<russjr08> MPX, I think the official release is April 28th
<delac> MPX: but the fix might come sooner
<delac> MPX: or later...
<MPX> Is there a way for me to drag the launcher icons without going through Gconf?
<russjr08> Yup the 28th, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<russjr08> going through gconf?
<delac> MPX: dragn and drop doesnt work?
<MPX> gconf-editor
<MPX> delac:  No, if I try to drag one, the rest follow.
<delac> MPX: drag horizontally
<MPX> Excellent. Thank you
<aauthor> Does anyone else experience that the Unity toolbar stops auto-hiding?
<tensorpudding> yes
<tensorpudding> if you change workspaces it starts working again
<aauthor> Hmm, changing workspaces doesn't seem to fix it for me.
<Chr|s> hmm for can't get gnome 3 to work for the life of me
<penguin42> aauthor: Yeh it's very tempermental for me
 * aauthor checks to see if a bug report has been made.
<acamargo> hello. I'm upgrading 10.10 to 11.04 with "update-manager -d" but I got "Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfonts-100dpi/xfonts-100dpi_1.0.3_all.deb 404  Not Found" error message
<acamargo> after downloading packages step
<acamargo> the same prob with xfonts-75dpi_1.0.3_all.deb, fancontrol_3.2.0-1_all.deb and lm-sensors_3.2.0-1_i386.deb packages
<penguin42> acamargo: Just tell it to update the package list again and try again (or do an apt-get update)
<penguin42> acamargo: It normally happens where a new package version has just landed
<phoenixsampras> is 11.04 ready for production?
<yofel> no
<yofel> !schedule | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<yofel> you can try the beta, but it's far from being reliable
<phoenixsampras> so it will delivered on april 28
<phoenixsampras> nice, not so far
<acamargo> penguin42, there is not packages to update
<penguin42> acamargo: I mean the list of packages needs updating
<aguitel> anyone try natty with usb pendrive?
<penguin42> aguitel: I did an install of it with an alpha 3 with a pendrive
<acamargo> penguin42, hmmmm
<genii-around> aguitel: I installed it onto a 16G USB stick, works well
<acamargo> penguin42, archive.ubuntu has the packages but br.archive not
<aguitel> penguin42, i try with netbootin and usb creator and can't boot ,it say kenel not found
<penguin42> acamargo: That normally means the br hasn't got the new versions yet
<aguitel> and i check md5sum
<aguitel> what wrong with this?
<penguin42> it should work
<penguin42> aguitel: Do you have any other USB storage devices plugged in?
<aguitel> penguin42, mouse and keyboard
<penguin42> that should be fine
<aguitel> penguin42, no other usb storage
<aguitel> what the best way to create usb image ?
 * penguin42 uses unetbootin
<mrdeb> hey listen
<mrdeb> which is faster: 10.04 or 10.10
<phoenixsampras> 11.04
<skyjumper> faster?
<penguin42> well the 11.04 kernel has some long waited for scheduler tweeks that people say make stuff more responsive - but there again the GUI probabyly asks for a bit more CPU
<mrdeb> a lot more
<mrdeb> is the performance of nvidia drivers better
<damien> penguin42: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/linux-to-get-a-lot-faster-due-to-new-patch/ ?
<penguin42> damien: Yeh
<penguin42> damien: I don't think benchmark perf would be better from it, but responsiveness should be
<acamargo> penguin42, I replaced br.archive for just archive in source.lists. now update-manager is upgrading to natty ;-)
<damien> i have noticed  things open a bit quicker
<mrdeb> why hasnt this been implemented in previous kernels
<damien> it was only establisehd in november 2010
<mrdeb> and they cant edit an edisting kernel for it
<damien> afaik new "features" are not implemeneted in kernels for at least non-lts releases
<mrdeb> ?
<damien> i'm sure they have a good reason mrdeb
<mrdeb> or random reason
<damien> a reason none the leess
<damien> you're 100% free to apply the patch yourself :)
<mrdeb> when is this gonna be implemented
<penguin42> mrdeb: Generally they only apply patches to fix broken things to older kernels
<mrdeb> and can you install the kernel on 10.10
<damien> build your own kernel and yes
<penguin42> mrdeb: If they put a performance change into an older kernel but it actually breaks something for someone then they are worse off, so it's best to just fix stuff for older ones
<damien> bingo
<penguin42> mrdeb: I think there are some natty-kernels-for-maverick somewhere
<mrdeb> so what am i supposed to do
<mrdeb> stick to 10.10 or what
<damien> or upgrade to 11.04 when it's released..
<mrdeb> is it implemented in the kernel
<damien> 11.04 could be a pretty major release
<penguin42> define major?
<mrdeb> yeah, bec unity makes is nonworable
<mrdeb> major as in not working majorly
<penguin42> mrdeb: Fortunately you don't have to use unity
<damien> in terms of increased adoption (perhaps) but at least through the performance improvement (i can see it, now, at least) and the unity implementation
<mrdeb> is it increased performance in 32 bit or 64
<damien> both
<damien> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=2
<rww> goddamn i am bored of the "unity sucks!" "but you don't have to use it!" conversation being the current topic every time I tab to this window.
<mrdeb> true
 * genii-around comforts rww with a "special" coffee
<mrdeb> does the current 11.04 build have the kernel speeed increase
<damien> who was having a unity sucks discussion? :p
<mrdeb> penguin42:
<penguin42> mrdeb: I believe it does - but remember it's a resposniveness fix not general performance
<mrdeb> what's the difference
<mrdeb> also, why is wayland not in 11.04
<mrdeb> isnt it supposed to be faster
<damien> the os "feels" quicker
<penguin42> mrdeb: My understanding is it won't make a program run faster, but it'll make it not slow down your other apps when you try and use them
<damien> but your video won't encode quicker, or you downloads go any faster ;)
<rww> mrdeb: because Wayland is a long-term project that isn't ready yet.
<mrdeb> neither is unity
<mrdeb> but they put it in
<Daekdroom> By not ready he means it can't be used.
<yofel> mrdeb: there is a wayland package in natty, but there are almost no graphics drivers for it yet so it won't be used as default for quite a while
<rww> what Daekdroom said.
<Daekdroom> All you can do currently is run a few demos.
<mrdeb> so what do you run
<mrdeb> 11.04 or debian?
<penguin42> mrdeb: This channel is for discussion of 11.04
<damien> unity will be neat as long as it does't make choosing between 2 (e.g.) firefox windows difficult
<mrdeb> or blank windows
<mrdeb> or make programs crash
<damien> otherwise it's moving into that apple area of "hey things can LOOK nice too" which i think is just great
<rww> mrdeb: I don't run Ubuntu :)
<yofel> as for nvidia: 270 seems to be as slow as ever for me - not faster not slower
<mrdeb> i know
<mrdeb> you run deiban i think
<damien> sorry mrdeb i didn't know you had the non-alpha non-beta release of 11.04 ;)
<mrdeb> the beta doesn do that?
<damien> it's a beta therefore things break
<mrdeb> i hav ea post beta build
<yofel> mrdeb: if things break please file bugs, we do still have almost a month to fix them
<mrdeb> is the windows beign blank going to be fixed
<yofel> if nobody filed a bug on it: no
<mrdeb> lol
<tensorpudding> there's surely more than one bug filed on it
<damien> not.. sure .. if .. trolling....
<tensorpudding> that and some pretty notable programs crashing are the big bugs so far as i can see
 * yofel hasn't managed to login to unity once without compiz crashing
<tensorpudding> is it planned to have the panel support old-style tray icons
<tensorpudding> i thought it was supposed to
<mrdeb> nope
<yofel> iirc there was some setting so you could enabled that, don't ask me how though
<tensorpudding> because there's quite a few programs that don't use indicators yet and they're not likely to all get patched
<mrdeb> what indicators?
<tensorpudding> application indicators
<mrdeb> you mean the maximus menu?
<tensorpudding> i've never heard of that one
<tensorpudding> this project is full of buzzwords
<bitplane> Hi, I've got problems with Unity with ATI graphics, rendering artefacts, black blocks over all mouseovers. is this a common thing?
<yofel> hm, if you mean the panel menu, that's appmenu, not maximus
<bitplane> the global menu and sidebar thing don't work either
<mrdeb> does the experimental nvidia driver work well
<mrdeb> for basic graphics
<yofel> mrdeb: nouveau works for me fine with 2D, I can't use 3D since I have a GPU where the driver locks the system up after a while if accel. is enabled
<quiel> opening external media with nautilus displays two ribbons that I don't use - "open with $whatever". How do I get rid of them?
<tensorpudding> i wish that you didn't have to move the mouse to the corner to get the dock-thing fully visible
<mrdeb> the ock?
<mrdeb> you can disable autohide
<tensorpudding> also the menu makes the dock useless which is kinda annoying
<mrdeb> so what's the bottom line
<bitplane> the bug I'm moaning about, anyone else reported this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYz7k_CLksE
<mrdeb> 10.04 or 10.10 or 11.04
<yofel> mrdeb: 10.04 if you need LTS, otherwise I don't think it matters much since classic gnome is the same on 10.10 and 11.04, unless you really want to use unity
<mrdeb> ok yofel
<mrdeb> rww: what os do you use again
<aguitel> is there anyway to uninstall unity and remains classic gnome in 11.04 ?
<yofel> aguitel: you can just choose classic ubuntu at the login screen
<damien> at the login screen
<bitplane> dunno about uninstall but log off, pick your username and you get an option down the bottom of the screen, choose "ubuntu classic"
<mrdeb> and then you have to tweak gnome to remove the maximus
<bitplane> maximus?
<aguitel> what is maximus
<bitplane> is that the Windows style window maximizing thing?
<mrdeb> the menu in the gnoem panel instead of individual programs
<quiel> test test, do I need to be registered to talk here
<Pici> no
<bitplane> I don't see that, I have the same old menu with no search
<bitplane> in fact can anyone read what I'm writing?
<aguitel> yes
<Pici> quiel: and you're already registered and identified anyway.
<quiel> Pici, yeah I just ID'd, but couldn't find my previous message and got suspicious
<bitplane> did anyone look at the video i uploaded?
<bitplane> if so, any idea how to categorize this so I can raise a proper bug report?
<mrdeb> so ar eyou running 11.04 and stickgin to it?
<bitplane> who, me?
<mrdeb> yes
<bitplane> I don't see why not. gnome works fine. I'd like to try unity though
<mrdeb> ok
<phoenixsampras> wth is unity
<bitplane> the new window manager, compiz+wayland+unity for a modern, composited window manager ... apparently anyway
<bitplane> I was hoping it would reduce the load on X (well, get rid of it) when doing anything graphically intensive
<rww> !info maximus
<ubottu> maximus (source: maximus): Automaximizing window management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.14-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 136 kB
<rww> not a menu ^^
<mrdeb> how much ram does your cpu take
<quiel> what was the keyboard shortcut to focus the indicator applet?
<yofel> erm, RAM and CPU are 2 entirely different things
<mrdeb> rww: it does the same thing. what's the proper name for iti n 1104
<mrdeb> how much ram does it use for u
<bitplane> usually the maximum RAM is decided by the number of slots on your motherboard and the maximum your BIOS can take
<Pici> And again, wayland isn't being used in 11.04.
<bitplane> mine is some i7 thing and can take 24GB, which is what it has
<mrdeb> ok, let me rephrase that
<mrdeb> how much ram is 11.04 using for you on average
<quiel> bitplane, isn't unity more like a plugin for compiz. Also are there any plans for wayland in ubuntu?
<rww> mrdeb: maximus has nothing to do with menus.
<phoenixsampras> so Gnome has died
<Pici> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Pici> phoenixsampras: no
<mrdeb> well that's waht the netbook remix used for menu detachment
<Maddog> my thoughts (from breif use) are I could handle unity on my lesser used installs, but on my workstation it'd annoy the hell out of me
<quiel> mrdeb,  more than 1GB, with only chromium, a pdf and xchat opened
<mrdeb> wow
<mrdeb> see, why is it using double the ram of 10.10
<mrdeb> ?
<bitplane> how much of that is caches?
<quiel> don't know, I noticed it as well
<rww> !memory
<phoenixsampras> so Unity is superior to Gnome
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<mrdeb> based on resource monitor
<mrdeb> no
<Pici> phoenixsampras: Did you read what that factoid said?
 * penguin42 hasn't looked at RAM usage but it's really really crawling on my 1MB ram netbook
<yofel> mrdeb: no, maximus was used to maximize winodws, if you mean the menu being put in the top panel, that's appmenu
<quiel> bitplane, htop reports in 10.10 and 11.04 -> 11.04 uses much more RAM
<mrdeb> ubuntu is trying to get a larget audience
<mrdeb> appmenu? ok thanks
<mrdeb> whatever it is, i disable it right away
<yofel> removing indicator-appmenu should do that
<yofel> (I think)
<mrdeb> it did
<mrdeb> idid it last night
<Pici> Chrom(e/ium) also uses a large amount of ram, I wouldn't consider any measurements while it is running to be particularly valid.
<mrdeb> then went back to lts
<mrdeb> then to 10.10
<mrdeb> now i dont konw
<damien> it's only an os
<mrdeb> -_-
<phoenixsampras> so Ubuntu has memory leaks?
<mrdeb> bbl
<quiel> phoenixsampras, that how I explain it.
<Pici> phoenixsampras: Do you actually have anything to bring to this conversation besides what some would consider trolling?
<yofel> phoenixsampras: could be, or maybe it's just loading large libraries, or the apps just consume more memory now, or ... - without actual data that's hard to say
<bitplane> that question doesn't make sense. ubuntu is hundreds of different software packages sitting on top of the linux kernel
<yofel> +1
<bitplane> maybe some apps require more RAM, maybe they leak. either way you'd need to actually investigate before drawing conclusions
<bitplane> having said that, empathy and ubuntuone services look rather RAM hungry
<yofel> the syncdaemon is using 56MiB memory here currently
<quiel> well, chromium (and other programs as well) has gazillion processes in the system monitor, you can't really say how much it uses.
<yofel> that's acceptable IMO
<phoenixsampras> when ubuntu server 11.04 will be released?
<quiel> and single indicators take up a lot as well
<yofel> phoenixsampras: same as all other variants
<BUGabundo> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<BUGabundo> !schedule > phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras, please see my private message
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-26
<boram> time is slow. i can't wait for ubuntu 12.04
<glosoli> boram: get it now
<glosoli> ;D
<boram> it's beta !?
<mkultra_> so far so good for me
<mkultra_> just test it right now, and report tons of bugs lol
<boram> i don't want bugs to bite me
<mkultra_> they are not too bad for me right now
<mkultra_> plus your making sure that bugs not in 12.04
<Jeruvy> sadly there will always be bugs, but its a very noble effort of course.
<Dmole> boram: use virtualbox so you can time travel to before the bug bit you
<mkultra_> essentially yes they are unavoidable
<mkultra_> electric sheeps buggy as hell
<Dmole> so no one else is having menu bar bugs?
<mkultra_> i can never get the rewrite to compile
<glosoli> Dmole: what kind of menu bar bugs ?
<mkultra_> i have cairo-dock bugs
<mkultra_> xfce4-menu works good though, as usual
<boram> xfce seem to be quiet these days
<boram> lxde is more hot
<mkultra_> lxde is fugly
<mkultra_> but yes functional
 * glosoli happy with default Ubuntu setup
<Lirusaito> How would one register a protocol handler in unity?
<Sly__> Why is it that 12.04 won't show the desktop in the "Ubuntu" profile without using the guest session, but will in the "Ubuntu 2D" profile?
<Sly__> At most, it shows the mouse and you may see the desktop background.
<Sly__> Running in 2D, everything is fine.
<ghostconn> is it easy to dual boot the new kubuntu 12:04 with ubuntu 11:10
<Seiji23> Hello :) after the last update I lost my network card... sort of... I had to enable my integrated one which works fine
<Seiji23> Network Manager says Device not ready for my PCI network card
<seven1> pangolin
<seven1> anyone here have a laptop with pangolin
<vega-_> yes
<boram> what's that?
<jussi> hrrr. How do I use skype in unity? it starts minimised to tray, its not in the message indicator?
<tr0n> double click?
<jussi> tr0n: double click what?
<tr0n> the icon
<jussi> tr0n: I can start it. just that unity doesnt have a tray anymore...
<tr0n> dash home > search for skype
<tr0n> then click on it
<jussi> I did. skype starts, but is minimised to "tray" in the settings - but unity does not have a tray anymore....
<tr0n> hmm
<jussi> tr0n: got it
<jussi> see comment 4 http://askubuntu.com/questions/74229/how-to-access-skype-in-unity
<seven1> appl/mac is for faggots
<jussi> seven1: please keep the comments to a family friendly level
<tr0n> haha yep
<seven1> i say what i want jussi
<seven1> i bet your a fat nerd
<tr0n> hahaha
<jussi> hrm, is there any way to adjust the size of the unity launcher bar ?
<jussi> ie, I'd like it a trfle smaller.
<tr0n> not that i know of
<psypher246> hello all, has anyone been having issues with the multi monitor setup randomly loosing it's setup and switching back to low res mirror setup. this happens to me about 3 -5 times a day for no reason. It has been ongoing for about as long as 12.04 has been in development
<Volkodav> I used janitor to clean up the system and also unneeded configs now I am stuck at grub and it will not boot?
<Volkodav1> I used janitor to clean up the system and also unneeded configs now I am stuck at grub and it will not boot?
<Daekdroom> Volkodav1, do you remember - what - you removed?
<Daekdroom> Janitor was removed from the default install because it was breaking systems.
<sagaci> rough cleaner
<Volkodav1> Daekdroom: all configs it pointed as unneeded
<Volkodav1> I did it from Ubuntu tweak - there is janitor still left there damn it
<Volkodav1> all of them
<Volkodav1> should I try alternative CD to repair a system ?
<arand> Well I guess It would be either the grub.cfg or kernels/initramfs..
<Volkodav1> I see grub's entries though
<arand> So is there an error then?
<Volkodav1> no error since entries in grub are not responsive
<Volkodav1> just the menu - it boots other systems though
<arand> [E] ... [ctrl] + [X]   on one of the entries?
<Volkodav1> arand: have to reboot to try - brb
<arand> That should at least give an error
<Volkodav1> ok thanks will try now and boot another machine for easier diagnostics
<Volkodav> arand: did not work - grub editor opened on e and then closed back to menu on Ctrl+X
<arand> Volkodav: Hmm, well, try chrooting into the system and run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"
<Volkodav> thanks
<arand> "mount /dev/sdX# /mnt; mount /dev/sdX# /mnt/boot; mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc; mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys; chroot /mnt" should be it I think, with sudo.
<arand> Omit mounting /boot if you don't have a separate /boot partition
<Volkodav> i do
<Volkodav> have /boot
<Dr_willis>  having a /boot is differnt then having your /boot/ on its own partition.
<Volkodav>  /boot is on a separate partition
<Dr_willis> then you will most likely want to mount it to the proper location befor chrooting as shown above
<jwtiyar> when i need test ubuntu 12.04 in VB gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/900327/
<Ian_Corne> you need to enable PAE
<drbobb> hello, the kubuntu alternate iso for amd64 doesn't fit on a cd, isn't that a bug?
<Dr_willis> drbobb,  common 'bug' during beta testing
<drbobb> not much I can do other that waste a dvd-r, huh?
<Dr_willis> i always use usb
<Dr_willis> set up grub2 to boot iso file. copy new isos over as needed.
<arand> Or DVD-rw ❤
<Volkodav> should xubuntu daily built work for chroot or I need to burn fresh ubuntu beta? mine is alpha 2
<Volkodav> arand: I booted from alternate cd and it gave me shell in repair system option so I mounted / and /boot and reconfigure grub failed asking if /dev is mounted I mounted it on /mnt/dev
<Volkodav> update-burgpc went ok though
<arand> Volkodav: You need to mount proc and probably sys as well
<Nosophorus> hi, will Mate DE work on 12.04?
<Volkodav> it should not really matter if it's xubuntu's disc right ?
<arand> Volkodav: Since you need to chroot, it likely does
<arand> Also, if you are using BURG, then all bets are off, it's a fork of grub that I know nothing about
<Volkodav> it's based on grub and hardly any different under the hood
<Volkodav> so I'm better off burning a fresh ubuntu beta disc or daily build and chroot from there? or alternate CD ?
<arand> You can chrott from anywhere, doesn't matter, as long as you're not crossing different arches, and remember to mount all pieces.
<arand> *chroot
<Volkodav> then xubuntu cd should work and it did
<Volkodav> the difference is that I mounted / and /boot as in fstab
<Volkodav> not on /mnt - does that make a difference if I mount the rest on /mnt ?
<arand> Ah, yeah, I re-read your above comments, I was thinking you were saying that you didn't need to mount /proc since it was the same, not asking if the xubuntu CD was ok :)
<arand> Volkodav: You need to mount it all in one place as if the "/" was "/mnt"
<Volkodav> I got it thanks
<Volkodav> except /boot which should be the actual separate partition it is on
<arand> You mount the /boot under /mnt/boot along with the others, in order for grub to see it whilst inside the chroot
<Volkodav1> arand: I managed to boot with Super grub2 CD and it turned out to be a borked BURG, so I just purge it and stick with grub
<Volkodav1> I really though I killed the system with janitor but it's all good
<ochosi> humm, any easy way to check why i can't login? (i'm using the same /home as with oneiric)
<ochosi> it simply takes me back to the login-screen once i try to log in via lightdm. the guest-account works though
<cordoval> has anyone used dotdeb installs for php and mysql and now having problems updating to ubuntu 12? how to proceed? I am getting this error http://pastie.org/3671477
<Pici> cordoval: I was under the impression that dotdeb was for debian, not Ubuntu.
<cordoval> it is however there is a compile I think and a blog post for that, I did it sometime ago, they have support for that
<cordoval> Pici: the need was that the php for default ubuntu packages was old
<cordoval> i needed 5.3.7 or something greater
<cordoval> however the main thing now is I want to go 12 and i can't, I wish someone can point me in the right direction
<Pici> cordoval: Okay, and 12.04 has 5.3.10.
<cordoval> yeah that is perfect
<cordoval> I want to forget all about dotdeb, please take me to 12 I beg you, can you help me?
<Pici> cordoval: You'd need to remove your conflicting packages.
<cordoval> how to do that, how to proceed, I think is just the mysql thing
<psypher246> hello all, has anyone been having issues with the multi monitor setup randomly loosing it's setup and switching back to low res mirror setup. this happens to me about 3 -5 times a day for no reason. It has been ongoing for about as long as 12.04 has been in development	
<Pici> The data in the mysql-client-5.5 package that you got from dotdeb conflicts with the data in mysql-client-core Ubuntu package.  You'd need to remove the dotdeb package to continue.  You can do that with dpkg --remove
<cordoval> Pici: which one though https://gist.github.com/19bcc24bc7dc61252211
<Pici> cordoval: at least mysql-client-5.5 at this point.
<cordoval> Pici: if everything breaks i can always reinstall and that is it right? i am just fearful this will not bring up anymore
<cordoval> Pici: https://gist.github.com/301d075f720dd1cdac85
<cordoval> my knees are shaking
<Pici> cordoval: You'll need to remove all of those then.
<cordoval> ok i am also told that I need to unlock dpkg db
<cordoval> do you know if that makes sense?
<coz_> hey guys.. ctrl+alt+del no longer brings up the logoff dialog UI   ,, anyone have a command for that?
<rocky> hrm after logging in today my graphics are all wonky, weird graphical effects on an intel sandybridge graphics chip (laptop) ... anyone else see anything like this?
<cordoval> I will come back to this another time
<cordoval> thanks Pici
<Pretto> i am  not able to install any package, always got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/900566/ does anyone could help me?
<Rigorm0rtis> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 server beta and hanging on "Configuring keyboard-configuration". How can I get past this?
<Dulak> Can someone confirm an issue for me?  I used Dvorak as my main keyboard layout, but I keep the normal keyboard layout in second position so I can easily switch it.  Everything is defaulting to the normal layout even though I have Dvorak as the top layout.  This was not the case in Lucid.
<Pretto> is there a way to install base system?
<h00k> woo, unity is ugly today.
<Pici> h00k: today? :P
<h00k> Pici: er, well, flickery with Intel chipsets :)
<rocky> h00k, yeah i observed the same thing ... unusable, had to go back to gnome classic :(
<h00k> I just did gnome-shell temporarily.
<rocky> well having no compiz makes it work
<rocky> h00k, but it's good to know someone else is having the problem, was worried my graphics adapter was dying lol
<h00k> rocky: nah, same here on a laptop and netbook
<h00k> both have Intel chipsets
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not even going to fuel the fire.... ^_^
<rocky> cool
<_d4vid> how stable is 12.04?
<_d4vid> ready to use=
<_d4vid> ?
<_d4vid> use for web surfing and play games..
<_d4vid> play under wine
<MrChrisDruif> _d4vid; for me stable enough, still sometimes do the upgrades break stuff that wasn't broken
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't use wine so can't confirm or deny there
<_d4vid> ok
<_d4vid> who play games under wine?
<_d4vid> please tell me how stable is 12.04
<bazhang> _d4vid, dont repeat
<_d4vid> bazhang, sorry
<bazhang> _d4vid, its beta, not very stable
<_d4vid> ok
<_d4vid> thanks
<bazhang> _d4vid, wine questions? apps? #winehq
<philinux> _d4vid: It's fine on a spare partition or spare machine.
<_d4vid> ок
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know where network-manager stores its saved wired/wireless/vpn settings? and how to get kubuntu 12.04 to display the icon so you cna quickly switch profiles with out having to go to system settings first
<_d4vid> thanks guys
<philinux> Whiskey`Wonka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480826
<philinux> I dont think things have changed
<Whiskey`Wonka> yay ok got all my old network configs
<Whiskey`Wonka> ty philinux
<Whiskey`Wonka> now, any idea why the igksudo nautilus /etc/NetworkManagercon isnt showing in the system tray?
<n0yd> I'm trying to install 12.04 on a original centrino laptop (pentium-M).  Apparently the new kernel requies pae instructions be built into the CPU.  So when I boot the CD, the kernel won't load because the CPU doesn't support pae.  Requiring PAE seems like a dumb move imho, there are plenty of PC's out there still with chips that don't support PAE instruction set,l let alone need them (4+gb of ram on 32bit).  Is there someway I can use an option on loading
<n0yd> the CD to disable pae, or maybe there is another kernel on the disk for non-pae?  It seems it wouldve been better to make pae-enabled an option rather than forcing it on people and alienating a userbase
<Dulak> n0yd: that's interesting, I thought the installer detected if you needed pae or not and used the correct kernel, that maybe changed for 12.04.
<n0yd> From what I'm reading (i havent used ubuntu in ages, been using debian) the other version of ubuntu did not have it required, merely an option
<n0yd> Dulak, i have 1GB on these machines
<n0yd> I have 5 toughbooks sitting here waiting for ubuntu
<n0yd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<n0yd> looks like  12.04 thing
<Dulak> I have not tried to install 12.04 on my older machines, they run Lucid and it correctly selected the non-pae kernel for those at install time.
<n0yd> sadly...
<n0yd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103280/is-there-any-version-of-ubuntu-that-does-not-require-pae
<n0yd> thats crazy, default kernel in 12l.04 requires PAE
<n0yd> thatr is crazy, thats killing a whole userset
<n0yd> pae should be an option as to not force users that are upgrading with old hardware to NOT use ubuntu.  Besides, most people with a need for PAE are going to be going 64bit anyway, which is gaining in popularity constantly.  So with normal i386 installs already becoming less popular, why kill it even more?
<n0yd> The thing that irks me the most is these laptops won't boot from
<n0yd> DVD media for some reason.  And I just used my last CD to boot 12.04.  So now I gotta setup PXE botting just to get another distro installed
<n0yd> apparently there is a non-pae minicd, but that does me no good with no more media compatible media for these machines :(
<Sly__> Hmm..
<Sly__> Something about fglrx causes the windows' title in Ubuntu to fail to change title, color, etc.
<n0yd> Hmm, so xubuntu reveted back to non-pae? but ubuntu is still forcing it? jeez
<trism> n0yd: the non-pae kernel is supposed to be dropped completely in 12.10 (they actually wanted to drop it for 12.04), bug 897786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 897786 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Q-series) "Kernel is dropping non-PAE flavour" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897786
<n0yd> trism, great. thats rediculous
<n0yd> Might as well take a ton of current users and count them out
<n0yd> That's some microsoft games quite frankly.  Design software so the userbase HAS TO upgrade
<n0yd> Lovely...
<n0yd> As I said, in 95 percent of the cases where PAE would be needed, most people would be going to 64bit anyway
<n0yd> It makes no sense to alienate a bug chunk of the userbasxe when they could merely make it an option, not a requirement
<trism> n0yd: there is a bug for similar hardware as yours but it is marked won't fix, bug 930447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930447 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to Install Ubuntu 12.04 on Pentium M x86 Laptop due to PAE kernel" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930447
<n0yd> A machine doesnt need 4GB to boot into an installer
<n0yd> trism, of course its not, it cant be fixed unless they include an option for a seperate kernel on disk
<Seven_Six_Two> I can't figure out how to get the status of a package that I need (to make my internal mic work). It's linux-backports-modules-alsa-*
<n0yd> Simply make the install media non-pae on boot (or add an option in the special options F6 or whatever it is at least).  Then during install have it autodetect if the machine needs a pae kernel because it has 4GB+ of ram (cause god forbid the installer actually asks, it might _confuse_ people? ram? what ram? I dont drive a dodge pickup!")
<Seven_Six_Two> it hasn't worked in 11.10 at all (not since 2.6.* kernel was removed) and 12.04 seems to work well for me so far
<dell> when is the release date?
<Seven_Six_Two> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<philinux> dell: April 26th
<dell> ty philinux
<n0yd> 12< year, 04< month
<rocky> h00k, don't suppose you happen to know which package is the culprit for the wonky intel graphics issue? so i know when i do an update i can watch for that package to be updated?
<jussi> rocky: whats the issue you are having?
<jussi> rocky: is it flickering on unity?
<rocky> jussi: yup
<jussi> rocky: do: unity --reset
<jussi> should fix it
<jussi> (i had same issue)
<rocky> oh cool, gotta log out then, brb
<Whiskey`Wonka> n0yd: na you easily boot from usb
<n0yd> sigh....
<Whiskey`Wonka> use ardu to make the bootable usb stick
<n0yd> I cant boot from usb
<n0yd> legacyt hardware
<Whiskey`Wonka> its /that/ old?
<Whiskey`Wonka> i usb boot things that are 10 years old
<n0yd> It's a 1.6Ghz pentium-m
<Whiskey`Wonka> mmm
<n0yd> Yes, most machines that old can boot from USB, these devices cannot
<Whiskey`Wonka> eek
<h00k> oh really, jussi, I'll try that
<Whiskey`Wonka> checked for bios updates?
<n0yd> Of course
<n0yd> Panasonic has some of the worst support for their devices ive seen
<Whiskey`Wonka> joy
<Whiskey`Wonka> cd-rw time
<rocky> jussi: looks like that did the trick
<n0yd> i guess im just gonna use PXE on these
<jussi> n0yd: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-November/034399.html
<jussi> rocky: great :)
<n0yd> My plan is to get Linux on these things and give them to a friend of mine who teaches computers in a local high school
<n0yd> They are old US govt toughbooks that were declassified and decommisioned and I got them for next to nothing
<n0yd> jussi, well, thats obviously wrong
<Dulak> n0yd: Lucid runs great on my old machines, if you don't want to compile your own non-pae kernel
<jussi> n0yd: I suggest you read the whole tread
<n0yd> Aparently all Pentium-M's do not support PAE, not just the 400mhz model or whatever hes trying to say
<jussi> mind, tim knows what he is tslking about
<rocky> actually that brings up an interesting point... at home i have an old pentium3 i want to use as my mediaserver connected to my tv but i find most recent ubuntu releases are a bit too heavy weight for it... what's a good distro to run say xbmc in barebones mode on ?
<n0yd> jussi, Im not going to waste my time, I'm just going to find a distro that works.  Reading about why some ubuntu developer doesnt want to support non-pae hardware isnt going to magically make my hardware work.
<jussi> rocky: thats a bit offtopic for  here, probably #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux ;)
<rocky> hehe
 * rocky wanders off
<jussi> n0yd: debian ;)
<n0yd> He already wrong in what he says. 400mhz pentium-m? wtf
<n0yd> jussi, as stated above
<n0yd> Ive used debian for years (since before ubuntu was even around).  I guess I will just have to come up with another solution for easing new users into Linux from Windows
<h00k> jussi: worked here.
<jussi> h00k: :)
<h00k> jussi: huh, I wonder what/why.
<Dulak> Things advance.  Change happens, and railing against it is a bit childish.  I think they should have waited till the next LTS to drop non-pae, but that's ok, I will run lucid until EOL and then EOL my old hardware.
<h00k> jussi: worked on both machines.
<h00k> jussi: thanks.
<Dulak> It's an excuse to get new super fast cool computers and push down my existing machine(s)
<Dr_willis> There are disrtos with 'low end hardware' being their focus.  - You cant always be tied to the past.
<n0yd> Wow, great excuse
<Jorky> HEllo
<Jorky> I didn't test and use precise yet but I am hoping it will be better than 11.10. What's yours oppinion on that (and precise)?
<Jorky> is faster, stable etc
<Whiskey`Wonka> Jorky: mine is that stick to 11.10
<Jorky> why?
<Whiskey`Wonka> Jorky: so far, its a bit sharp on the edge
<Jorky> what are the reasons?
<Jorky> no I mean when final release will come?
<Whiskey`Wonka> i dunno when final is, read it somepalce
<Jorky> ok bitch
<Whiskey`Wonka> O_o
<bazhang> Jorky, no cursing here
<Pici> Jorky: Mind your language and attitude here please.
<Jorky> sorry
<Dulak> Final is targetted for april 26,  iirc
<philinux> You did Dulak
<Jorky> no shit, I alredy know that I just wanna know your's firs impresions on precise as testers
<bazhang> Jorky, dont curse
<Jorky> so no impressions than
<Jorky> lamers
<Jorky> bye I see that ubuntu comunity isn't so nice as it says
<Jorky> fuck ubuntu we have other distros
<Jorky> bye
<Dr_willis> Im not sure the comunity needs people like that joining us....
<Dulak> Yeah, I answered his question and he attacked.  Complete downer.
<Dr_willis> You needed better impressions...
<doug_> <doug_> I updated one of my systems to ubuntu-server 12.04 beta, and now cups won't broadcast the attached printers anymore.  I have checked that the cups config file is the same as earlier, and haven't been able to find anything that addresses this issue.  I also created a fresh install of 12.04 and found the same problem.  Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<doug_> <doug_> I updated one of my systems to ubuntu-server 12.04 beta, and now cups won't broadcast the attached printers anymore.  I have checked that the cups config file is the same as earlier, and haven't been able to find anything that addresses this issue.  I also created a fresh install of 12.04 and found the same problem.  Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Dr_willis> check your cups logs for starters
<shaneo> anyone in the ormond/daytona area interested in getting a release party setup
<shaneo> maybe even port orange area
<Pici> shaneo: You probably be better off asking in Florida's loco team channel (#ubuntu-us-fl), they've been rather active in the past, so they probably do have at least one release party setup.
<shaneo> oh lol thought that was where i was sorry the chan is right under this one
<lotuspsychje> is activity-log-manager going to be default in precise?
<bazhang> !find activity-log-manager
<ubottu> Found: activity-log-manager-common, activity-log-manager-control-center, activity-log-manager
<bazhang> !info activity-log-manager
<ubottu> activity-log-manager (source: activity-log-manager): blacklist configuration user interface for Zeitgeist. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 70 kB, installed size 217 kB (Only available for any all)
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, see above
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: would zeitgeist still be default then?
<lotuspsychje> optional right
<lotuspsychje> a handy tool it is
<shaneo> hey guys does ubuntu by default on amd versions check both 86 and 64 repos or is there something wrong with my sources
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever noticed shaneo
<Dr_willis> never really noticed there being 2 differnt repos for the bittness. :)
<astraljava> shaneo: By default only the arch that you're running. But multi-arch with foreign arch can be a different thing. pastebin, please?
<MrChrisDruif> shaneo; I never really paid attention seeing I have a 64 install
<shaneo> ok 1 sec
<shaneo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/900806/
<shaneo> i guess i could be running 86_64 but i d/l the amd64 iso
<shaneo> been running it a long time but just now noticing it
<MrChrisDruif> uname -p
<shaneo> yup its x86_64 so i guess that answers my question
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Every once in a while my internet connection crawls to a hold and my xchat reports massive lag, can someone help me diagnose my connection?
<bastidrazor> MrChrisDruif: your tubes are clogged
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, how do I clean them?
<msch_> hi, i figured out how to disable the super key binding in unity, but is there a way to disable the alt key binding? i want to stop having that "type your command" whenever i hit alt
<trism> msch_: you can disable it in ccsm in the unity plugin 'Key to show HUD', although I have heard that may break other things, don't know if that is still the case
<msch_> trism: does that also work for unity-2d?
<trism> msch_: no, sorry, see bug 947613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947613 in unity-2d "Alt key summoning HUD needs to be configurable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947613
<msch_> trism: ok, np, glad that it's a confirmed bug. does that mean that it'll be fixed before precise is released?
<MrChrisDruif> Not necessarily ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> If more than one person is affected it is automatically confirmed on launchpad
<fernandocueva> hello I need support for windows 95
<bazhang> fernandocueva, pardon?
<fernandocueva> you ever heard of the game destruction derby
<bazhang> fernandocueva, how does that relate to ubuntu support
<fernandocueva> sorry sorry I'll ask differently, you know ubuntu comes with open office right
<bazhang> libreoffice actually
<fernandocueva> is that how it goes now
<bazhang> fernandocueva, what does any of this have to do with windows 95
<fernandocueva> that question was for another channel sorry
<chris535> Is there a way to setup multiple monitors in Unity without using Twinview from nvidia-settings?  I want the extra control from the Display screens (hide the launcher on my second monitor etc..)
<fernandocueva> I just created a plain text document to save some notes and when I try to open it with word processor it is asking me for ascii filter options
<bazhang> open office?
<fernandocueva> yes
<bazhang> #openoffice.org fernandocueva
<fernandocueva> cool
<fernandocueva> no one is answering there
<dansul> hello
<dansul> I'm curious and want to install 12.04 as my main os, is it relatively stable for everyday use ?
<glosoli> dansul: well, as it is beta, it's enough stable for me, but from time to time some minor bugs occur
<glosoli> :)
<fernandocueva> eat the damn bug
<dansul> i'm convinced
<PatrickC> I'm gonna make the move once I get my laptop back working
<glosoli> fernandocueva: ?
<PatrickC> last time I used 12.04 (a month or 2 ago) I had tons of kernel crash errors lol
<glosoli> dansul: for example, my asus laptop even finally got all the acpi keys working, unlikely in any release before when I had to use scripts :)
<dansul> PatrickC, did you install it on a notebook or pc ?
<PatrickC> laptop
<dansul> I see
<PatrickC> I know they are still working on one of the major kernel bugs I found as I stop get emails every now and then about it lol
<dansul> Do you happen to have the link to the bug report?
<PatrickC> probably in my email
<PatrickC> does this work for you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/914319$
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 914319 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "NULL pointer dereference at sd_revalidate_disk+0x30/0x2a0" [High,Fix released]
<PatrickC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/914319
<dansul> seems to be fixed thanks
<PatrickC> I had like 4 kernel crashes in 20 min when I was using 12.03
<PatrickC> 12.04*
<PatrickC> so I went back to 11.10 ;)
<fernandocueva> I'm using 10.04
<PatrickC> I have some friends still on 10.04
<dansul> can you upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 directly ?
<PatrickC> maybe via sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<fernandocueva> wans't it distro-upgrade the command
<PatrickC> hmm.. might have been
<PatrickC> that sounds better then upgrade :P
<dansul> without going to 11.10 ?
<PatrickC> I think you can.. not sure though
<PatrickC> right now I'm booted off of a LIve USB or I would try it lol
<PatrickC> my HDD seems to hate me. so trying to fix it
<PatrickC> thats better
<PatrickC> on the desktop now
<oconnore> is anyone else having problems with audio recently?
<oconnore> adjusting the volume causes sound to crash
<doug_> <doug_> I updated one of my systems to ubuntu-server 12.04 beta, and now cups won't broadcast the attached printers anymore.  I have checked that the cups config file is the same as earlier, and haven't been able to find anything that addresses this issue.  I also created a fresh install of 12.04 and found the same problem.  Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<doug_> It receives broadcasts just fine, just doesn't send any.
<TheSimkin> doug_: i don't quite follow what you mean by braodcasts fine but doesn't send any
<TheSimkin> so you have a printer set up, and set it to shared, but other cups instances won't pick it up?
<TheSimkin> or they see it but when you print it fails?
<doug_> I said, it receives broadcasts fine (i,e. broadcasts from other cups servers) but won't send any related to it's own printers.
<TheSimkin> can you pastebin your cups config file?
<doug_> I'm talking about the every-30 sec broadcasts telling other systems what printers are connected.  Was working fine until I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and the broadcasts stopped.
<doug_> I made sure the original cupsd.conf file was still intact (i.e., the upgrade didn't replace it), but still no-go.
<TheSimkin> cups behaviour has changed a bit with the new versions
<TheSimkin> just pastebin your config file
<fernandocueva> anybody knows why ubuntu stopped using openoffice?
<doug_> TheSimkin:  Sorry, on phone
<mwhudson> so my window manager has died during the upgrade to precise
<mwhudson> is this a known failure?
<thedonvaughn> fernandocueva: isn't it using libreoffice?
<fernandocueva> yes it does now
<thedonvaughn> fernandocueva: oh you mean why libreoffice instead of openoffice?  libreoffice is openoffice basically.  it forked from open office when oracle aqcuired it
<fernandocueva> thedonvaughn, so open office is not open source anymore
<TheSimkin> fernandocueva: ?
<TheSimkin> openoffice is still open source
<fernandocueva> I want to open a doc file made with word xp and when I try the file comes up empty
<fernandocueva> the file uses an avery layout 6490
<TheSimkin> try uploading to google docs
<TheSimkin> some word files are pretty nasty though
<TheSimkin> i get some weird ones at times
<fernandocueva> I won't upload this is a confidential document
<TheSimkin> you can delete it once you are done.
<thedonvaughn> fernandocueva: libreoffice can't read it?
<fernandocueva> I tried openoffice from 10.04 I don't have the new ubuntu installed to test it I'll try the live cd of 11.10 if it cans but I'll beat it needs the avery layout
<LetterRip> hi all - i just updated and now when i try to update from svn i get 'Server sent unexpected return value (503 Service unavailable) in response to OPTIONS request for <URL>”
<fernandocueva> what's 0x83 partition
<LetterRip> so was a default setting for svn changed?
<fernandocueva> can file system and partition be of different types
<LetterRip> hi can someone please test if svn works - i just updated ubuntu and can no longer check out svn from blender.org which has an untrusted certificate
<LetterRip> here is the command
<LetterRip> svn co https://svn.blender.org/svnroot/bf-blender/trunk/blender
<LetterRip> i can't browse svn via chrome or firefox either
<LetterRip> the browsers won't let me
<glosoli> LetterRip: is there any way to test
<glosoli> without installing svn ?
<LetterRip> ie in chrome i can't do 'proceed anyway'
<LetterRip> glosoli: try pasting it into chrome and see if you can do proceed anyway
<glosoli> I can
<LetterRip> just the https stuff
<glosoli> it loads fine for me
<glosoli> have you tried pinging it ?
<LetterRip> glosoli: well it works for others in blendercoders channel - just trying to find out if it is an ubuntu+1 issue or what
<LetterRip> glosoli: so it allows you to do 'proceed anyway'?
<glosoli> using precise here
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> It didin't asks me to proceed anything
<LetterRip> what did it show, can you do a screenshot?
<glosoli> LetterRip: I just opened that link https://svn.blender.org/svnroot/bf-blender/trunk/blender did I need to do smth else ?
<LetterRip> glosoli: what appears though when you open it?
<LetterRip> is it ia link of directory structures?
<LetterRip> or blank?
<LetterRip> or what?
<glosoli> dir of structures
<glosoli> wait
<glosoli> http://www.part.lt/img/da6b727763bdd5cfc29ffe2c5e821a44435.png
<LetterRip> can you do pastebin or pasteall i don't have permission to access it
<glosoli> http://imgur.com/auAFS
<glosoli> do you have permission now ?
<LetterRip> ok thanks
<LetterRip> so something screwy on my computer only
<glosoli> Might be mm or Internet provider
<glosoli> with dns caches
<glosoli>  ?
<itaylor57> yea the latest updates is making my unity a little flacky
<imark> is anyone esle noticing firefox not appearing in the launcher when it should be?
<itaylor57> no but i am getting screen flickering now
<mongo> itaylor57: ya I had to do the unity reset
<imark> just after todays updates i cant lock it to launcher
<fernandocueva> can file system and partition be of different types
<itaylor57> well that is the buggiest i have been in a while
<itaylor57> compiz crashing unity flickering
<KM0201> poor unity
<FernandoMiguel> a LOT
<FernandoMiguel> and the Super NUM is driving me crazzzyyyyyyyyy
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> so I just installed 12.04 from today's daily build and everything looks very gtk2/4.10 era. Any ideas?
<roasted> er, I think I know the answer already. I'm using my existing home dir and of course I don't have the theme installed...
<mcamaret> i want to install mirall/csync for owncloud sync but the ppa has nothing for precise. what should I do?
<log> mcamaret: You could try using the PPA for oneiric and installing it from there.
<log> (i.e. add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/zeppelinlg/mirall/ubuntu oneiric main" to your sources list)
<mcamaret> i'll try
<log> You should add that line in Ubuntu Software Center --> Edit --> Software Sources.
<roasted> man unity in 12.04 is a heckuva lot nicer
<mcamaret> /etc/apt/sources.list
<log> mcamaret: You could do that too, yes.
<log> In that case, add "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/zeppelinlg/mirall/ubuntu oneiric main" as well.
<log> I personally prefer adding sources through Ubuntu Software Center, as it does that second one automatically.
<mcamaret> true
<mcamaret> it's actually software-sources-gtk, not usc
<log> mcamaret: Hmm, I just tried mirall with that PPA, and it didn't work in my 12.04 installation.
<log> Oh well.
<FunnyLookinHat> Is anyone else's compiz crashing every time they install something in the software center?
<FunnyLookinHat> Seems to be a recent addition...
<log> FunnyLookinHat: Try updating.
<log> I believe they just fixed that.
<FunnyLookinHat> log, just now?  I updated about 2 hours ago w/ no luck
<FunnyLookinHat> Seems to be this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/963501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963501 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message() from g_variant_unref() from unity::launcher::SoftwareCenterLauncherIcon::OnPropertyChanged()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<log> Yeah, try now.
<itaylor57> yes compiz is having a cow today
<FunnyLookinHat> log, kk
<roasted> Am I crazy, or does 12.04 comes with gnome shell installed?
<log> roasted: It shouldn't...
<roasted> I swear I didn't install it yet it's here as an option...
<itaylor57> well i dont see any update pending
<itaylor57> roasted, no gnome-shell installed here
<roasted> wow
<roasted> that's so weird
<roasted> I went to install it and it said it's there. I was like, what the?
<roasted> logged out and sure enough it's an option...
<anthropos> if i format a partition myself will the ubuntu installer insist on reformatting it, or can I have it install without doing so
<anthropos> (the installer for 12.04 beta)
<itaylor57> anthropos, depends on the format
<roasted> I've installed before w/o formatting, as long as it's what you need
<anthropos> ext4
<roasted> I've used gparted to set up partitions, then boot ubuntu and just use it w/o formating
<roasted> guys, what are your thoughts on unity in 12.04?
<roasted> I used to passionately hate unity but I'm digging what I'm seeing
<roasted> dual monitor setups work without raging me
<anthropos> I think you can switch desktop environments if you desire
<roasted> oh I know
<roasted> believe me, I was all over gnome shell like crazy
<smw> roasted, I still hate it. I hate it even more now that it has HUD. Now I hate that it has the most awesome feature ever but sucks in every other way ;-)
<roasted> don't get me wrong, gnome shell is flippin beautiful... but unity seems significantly better than the "wow this sucks" I felt before
<anthropos> haha
<roasted> smw: I'm not even sure what hud is. can you elaborate?
<anthropos> I use gnome shell, too.
<smw> roasted, click the alt button
<anthropos> itaylor57: do you know if it'll work with ext4?
<smw> roasted, and be amazed
<anthropos> itaylor57: i.e. not insist on reformatting my partitions
<roasted> click?
<roasted> you mean on keyboard?
<smw> anthropos, I am just now switching to gnome shell
<smw> anthropos, but it is still not ready to replace my 11.04 computer with gnome two
<roasted> maybe I have to tinker wtih it, but I'm not seeing what it even is...
<smw> roasted, the HUD is the file/edit/etc menu at the top of the program
<smw> roasted, but no mouse necessary
<roasted> oh
<roasted> wow...
<roasted> that's uh... pretty dang sexy
<smw> roasted, and it makes me hate unity much more.
<roasted> yeah. I dig it.
<roasted> lol why
<smw> roasted, I told you. I see this awesome feature and in order to use it I would need to deal with unity
<theq_> Guys, could you help me to fix some issue after upgrade to 11.10? People on #ubuntu don't know how to fix it, and I need it to be fixed a lot
<roasted> what is it you dislike about unity?
<itaylor57> anthropos, ext4 will be fine
<smw> roasted, all the above. I want my old gnome 2 back
<anthropos> itaylor57: thank you very much
<roasted> smw: please don't take offense to this, but I do have a sincere question.
<smw> roasted, my desktop is still on natty.
<roasted> smw: have you used unity for a length of time with a "sit back and see what it can do" type of mentality?
<smw> roasted, yes
<anthropos> i tried that. it didn't take.
<roasted> smw: because, don't get me wrong, I used to hate gnome shell and unity... I was testing gnome shell before people even knew it was in its birthing stages....
<smw> roasted, gnome-shell took much better
<theq_> guys... please
<anthropos> my body ultimately still rejected the desktop transplant
<roasted> smw: but gnome shell grew on me, and now that unity is looking much nicer it's growing on me too
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> who has 1204 from today
<roasted> I do
<roasted> installed it a half hour ato
<roasted> ago
<boram> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/canonical-to-stop-funding-kubuntu-2012027/
<mrdeb> is it good
<roasted> theq_: what is your issue?
<bastidrazor> mrdeb: i have been using the beta since it became a beta. its does well for me
<roasted> shut up boram
<boram> is this a fud?
<roasted> seriously
<mrdeb> is it better than 1110
<theq_> roasted: after upgrade I've got some services unavailable from localhost, but available from any PC from network
<mrdeb> can u close things fast and start up
<roasted> boram: Canonical stopped funding Kubuntu, but Kubuntu will remain active, alive, and well. Lubuntu and Xubuntu have NEVER received funding from Canonical and they're officially supported. It makes zero difference.
<boram> so it's a truth
<mrdeb> so kubuntu is over
<mrdeb> is that it
<roasted> boram: not to mention, I think Kubuntu only had 1 paid Canonical employee. They simply shifted him from Kubuntu to other activities within the company.
<roasted> no
<roasted> NO
<boram> no for what?
<mrdeb> huh
<roasted> Kubuntu is not over.
<roasted> However, Canonical dropped financial support that was barely existent o begin with.
<mrdeb> why dont they stop kubuntu and make unity better
<smw> roasted, you need to understand that what the linux world (not fair to just blame ubuntu) is doing is throwing out old interfaces and years of people figuring out how to be productive (and adding of options so people can choose what makes them more productive) and making people just deal with it.
<roasted> Besides, I thought I heard Kubuntu just received some major endorsement?
<smw> roasted, you can see how this might offend people?
<boram> but somebody said it's a fud
<roasted> smw: You need to reconsider the "linux world" term there, bro. OSX and Win 8 are going the same direction.
<boram> now he is a liar
<roasted> boram: because it's not a big deal. Period. It's not a big deal AT ALL but you keep speaking as if it is.
<roasted> It makes no difference. None.
<smw> roasted, I am most efficient on gnome 2. There are damn obvious features still missing from gnome shell where I wonder what the hell was going through their minds.
<theq_> guys... please help
<theq_> I'm done in this, need help
<roasted> smw: there's nothing wrong with disagreeing with the new interfaces. I definitely find myself quite snappy on the old menus.
<theq_> sitting here from hours
<smw> roasted, I can't see when I get highlighted on xchat in gnome shell. That is probably right now my biggest gripe
<TheSimkin> they should drop unity and go headlong into kde really
<roasted> smw: I'm just saying, I gave it a very solid shot, and I am easily more productive on Gnome Shell.
<TheSimkin> kde is fantastic
<roasted> smw: I agree there...
<smw> roasted, I don't use old menus, I have gnome do ;-)
<roasted> theq_: what is your issue exactly?
<mrdeb> why
<anthropos> theq_: i don't see where you mentioned a problem
<roasted> smw: my gosh gnome do is beautiful :D
<smw> roasted, absolutely. And it is configurable!
<smw> roasted, I found that I was best when I removed all the plugins and had it just do apps, commands, and calculator
<roasted> smw: I've stopped using gnome do since both unity and shell have gnome do-like features built in....
<smw> roasted, same
<roasted> we use it on oru fleet of systems at work
<smw> roasted, I am retraining my reflexes so I click ctrl before pressing enter
<theq_> roasted anthropos some services can't connect using localhost or 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.0.2 address, I have fixed issues in mysql and apache by setting IP in config, but it doesn't work in postfix, courier, ejabberd, bind - I just can't connect to these from that pc which we are talking about, from any pc from network which see this PC I can connect
<roasted> we have a heavily customized xfce desktop and everyone loves gnome do on it
<smw> roasted, stuff that I would rather just configure
<roasted> theq_: have you asked in ubuntu-server? Some of those things you said make my head spin.
<smw> roasted, but they have not seen fit to add those types of customizations yet
<mrdeb> wow
<roasted> smw: I hear ya.
<smw> roasted, a new interface like this should have been given years to develop and let people switch over at their own pace.
<roasted> smw: I agree, there are certain things tha bug me about the new interfaces. But I've grown to really like the idea and work flow behind them. It ook me a while, but I'm there...
<theq_> I would try, however I've got serious headache here...
<smw> roasted, next thing I want. the gnome shell cover flow extension to only work on the workspace you are on.
<anthropos> theq_, do the connections just time out
<theq_> anthropos: yup
<anthropos> which services don't work and which do
<smw> roasted, these are all things that with time I am sure will be fixed in one way or another. But they pissed off a lot of people in the process.
<roasted> smw: sometimes I get heated by it, but then I think about how much better off we are than windows and OSX.
<theq_> anthropos: at the moment apache, mysql are working great, but postfix, courier, ejabberd, bind not
<roasted> smw: now THERES some companies who sincerely don't give a damn.
<anthropos> theq_ is port 25 open
<smw> roasted, I don't feel better off :-P
<theq_> anthropos: yes, I can use the services from internet, but not from localhost
<roasted> smw: I work in a mixed environment, so I deal with all 3 platforms rather extensively.
<smw> roasted, I feel like they are stealing interface designs from apple. Especially the parts of apple I hate ;-)
<anthropos> are there any errors in your logs that look relevant, especially regarding name resolution
<roasted> smw: Linux, despite what ever desktop environment I'm on, is my happy place vs what I'm seeing in the other areans :P
<roasted> smw: absolutely disagree there.
<mrdeb> yes roaster
<roasted> smw: we have more Apple than anything else at work right now. I just don't see the connection.
<smw> roasted, when I click the icon for an application, I want to launch a new one. I do not want to be brought to a current one!
<anthropos> and does /etc/hosts look correct to you. e.g. does it contain a line like:   127.0.0.1 localhost
<mrdeb> linux is good and solid like a box
<mrdeb> so u can put things in it
<smw> roasted, I can name many ways they are similar. Gnome shell and apple
<roasted> mrdeb: lol?
<roasted> smw: and all through it I'd have to disagree. I have a macbook pro right next to me. I just don't see anything tha screams Apple Apple Apple.
<mrdeb> yes
<theq_> anthropos: yes
<theq_> Login failed for theqkash@theqkash.pl from MY_IP. Could not connect to SERVER_IP:143: Connection timed out
<TheSimkin> my biggets beef with OSX gui is the lack of a proper maximize button
<smw> roasted, you have gnome-shell?
<roasted> TheSimkin: I agree.
<mrdeb> macbook is good
<roasted> smw: yes
<TheSimkin> it's really silly.
<theq_> anthropos: Login failed for theqkash@theqkash.pl from 88.199.98.120. Could not connect to 192.166.218.69:143: Connection timed out
<roasted> TheSimkin: that enrages me.
<theq_> for example
<anthropos> theq_: are the there any corresponding entries in the logs in /var/log
<anthropos> the syslog for example
<smw> roasted, do you see how when you start an app on the side bar (that looks very much like the bottom bar of the mac), it lights up underneath?
<TheSimkin> finder is pretty annoying too
<theq_> anthropos: nope
<roasted> smw: my mac dock doesn't light up underneath.
<smw> roasted, now click on that icon again. Do you notice how it brings you to the already open window?
<anthropos> theq_: can you ping localhost
<theq_> anthropos: nope
<anthropos> can you ping 127.0.0.1
<roasted> smw: my mac dock has a dot underneath each item that it's on. nothing is lit up or highlights.
<smw> roasted, old ones did. Does it now have that arrow icon to mean it is running?
<roasted> smw: how old?
<roasted> smw: we have some systems as old as 10.3 at work
<roasted> and as recent as 10.7
<roasted> all the same
<theq_> anthropos: nope
<anthropos> does ifconfig lo
<roasted> only difference is, older ones are a tiny black triangle, where newer ones are a white dot.
<theq_> 127.0.0.2 too
<theq_> and the server IP to
<anthropos> does that look as you expect it to
<theq_> anthropos: http://pastebin.com/NHVyaRpU
<smw> roasted, same thing. The point is that they took the apple "an app is on or it is not"
<roasted> smw: how else would you isolate active vs non active apps?
<theq_> anthropos: and whole: http://pastebin.com/yM9WcDmc
<smw> roasted, when you click the button it brings you to the currently open instance, not a new one
<mrdeb> why do they put apps now into mac
<mrdeb> this is bad
<anthropos> i think that might look wrong. perhaps it's not being assigned the ip 127.0.0.1
<smw> roasted, a taskbar?
<roasted> smw: yeah, because the unity bar/gnome shell bar replaces the functionality of the task bar.
<theq_> anthropos: it comes like it by default
<theq_> should I change it
<theq_> ?
<roasted> smw: I'm not seeing how else you'd expect it to operate?
<mrdeb> so unity is like mac now
<smw> roasted, stealing the interface from mac in the process
<anthropos> my loopback shows 127.0.0.1 assigned to it
<roasted> smw: lol?
<roasted> smw: I just had a legit "laugh out loud"
<anthropos> your loopback seems to have no ipv4 or ipv6 addr assigned to it
<roasted> smw: we're going to have to agree to disagree, because I'm not going to argue nonsense. (no offense)
<theq_> lol and here is the issue :|
<smw> roasted, when I tell it to open a program, I want a new window ;-)
<anthropos> what is the content of /etc/network/interfaces pertaining to lo
<theq_> I have set it by hand at it works like a charm
<theq_> now tell me please where to set it to be permanent
<anthropos> it should have configured properly based on the content of /etc/network/interfaces
<mrdeb> what
<theq_> anthropos: these is auto generated
<anthropos> so it just says auto lo, yes?
<theq_> no matter what I wrote there it will clean after reboot
<theq_> yup
<smw> roasted, they stole the horrible idea that selecting an app means you either want to run it or see the current instance of it.
<smw> roasted, for web browsers, terminals, office docs, etc that is not the case
<roasted> smw: this argument is as bad/worse as apple's "swipe to unlock touch screen" argument.
<roasted> I mean, SERIOUSLY, some things you just can't avoid, yet people default to "they stole it!"
<anthropos> are you saying your changes in /etc/network/interfaces are not persistent?
<mrdeb> yes
<roasted> How else was Chevy supposed to make a car steer? Use a square steering wheel? Use left/right foot pedals?
<theq_> anthropos: yes
<smw> roasted, what do you mean can't avoid? I want my taskbar back!
<roasted> I mean, after all, Ford had the first idea, right?
<mrdeb> no
<mrdeb> bmw made first car
<theq_> # WARNING: Do not edit this file, your changes will be lost. # Please create/edit /etc/network/interfaces.head and # /etc/network/interfaces.tail instead, their contents will be # inserted at the beginning and at the end of this file, respectively.
<mrdeb> while blue
<mrdeb> white
<roasted> mrdeb: which makes zero difference.
<mrdeb> then ford stole from bmw
<mrdeb> bec they also made better plane
<anthropos> my file is different on this computer, but it is a different distribution.
<roasted> mrdeb: who was *insert second car company here* supposed to do about the steering wheel?
<mrdeb> yes roaster
<anthropos> do you have the files it references?
<roasted> makes ZERO difference.
<Dulak> THe first car had a stick that worked like a tiller on a boat iirc, not a steering wheel
<smw> roasted, wtf?
<mrdeb> no
<TheSimkin> software patents are completely stupid.
<mrdeb> it means they stole ideas
<theq_> anthropos: no
<smw> roasted, they removed the old system and adapted the method apple uses
<mrdeb> so if bmw had patent, they would make all cars and ford would pay
<anthropos> presumably you could create them and insist that 127.0.0.1 be assigned to lo, but you really shouldn't have to
<mrdeb> do u understand what i mean
<smw> roasted, apple did it first and they get the credit for this type of interface.
<smw> roasted, everyone else did it differently
<smw> roasted, no one else made a car before ford ;-)
<theq_> anthropos: what should I wrote there?
<roasted> smw: You're looking at such a little thing in regard to an entirely new way to people interact with interfaces and banking it ENTIRELY on it being an Apple clone.
<roasted> smw: citing how active/inactive app icons are used and associating them as a complete clone.
<roasted> Unity is entirely different from OSX.
<roasted> Gnome Shell is entirely different from OSX.
<roasted> Any idiot can see that. I'm sorry, but if you fire it up and just look at what's going on, they're both very distinct to one another.
<anthropos> something like address 127.0.0.1 \n netmask 255.0.0.0 for the lo interface, but its a little disconcerting that this is necessary
<anthropos> \n is a newline of course
<smw> roasted, it is not all an apple clone, I was saying the stole the parts I did not like ;-)
<TheSimkin> anthropos: what
<roasted> And with that, we'll conclude that convo. :D
<smw> roasted, sounds good :-)
<roasted> smw: good talk my friend.
<anthropos> TheSimkin: this is directed at theq_, whose lo interface is apparently not being assigned 127.0.0.1
<roasted> now to get more acquianted with this hud thing..
<mrdeb> what hud
<mrdeb> do u need help
<mrdeb> ?
<roasted> uh, no. thanks. :)
<mrdeb> ok good luck
<roasted> smw: does hud by chance remember items you've selected before?
<smw> roasted, no idea
<roasted> smw: like, I never use print preview, I just print. I wonder if it'll populate as option 1 instead of option 2 the more I use it
<anthropos> theq_: do you have an interfaces.d directory
<theq_> anthropos: where?
<anthropos> presumably in /etc/network
<smw> roasted, I will not be happy until hud is ported to a better desktop ;-)
<anthropos> it is mentioned in 'man interfaces', but I don't have that folder on this computer
<theq_> anthropos: none
<smw> roasted, hopefully I will not start another debate, but I think gnome shell would have been less polarizing if it had been available with the old gnome 2.
<smw> ah he quit
<anthropos> does your /etc/network/interfaces file also say iface lo inet loopback
<theq_> anthropos: yes
<anthropos> i don't know why it isn't working, i'm tempted to suggest something is messing up the address assignment after the fact
<TheSimkin> was someone actually argueing that apple's patent suits are reasonable?
<mrdeb> yes anthropos you do it in etc hosts i think
<anthropos> you could try rebooting or removing the address assignment, then doing ifdown lo; ifup lo
<smw> TheSimkin, what patent suits?
<anthropos> mrdeb: he says /etc/hosts if correct
<mrdeb> yes
<theq_> -> http://pastebin.com/qhWcJu6S
<anthropos> i.e. he says it contains 127.0.0.1 localhost, as one would expect
<theq_> it is hosts
<mrdeb> i mean if you famly control or something
<TheSimkin> smw: not sure.. i came in mid conversation, just saw someone saying osx was first and apple owns some idea or something.
<anthropos> theq_ you appear to be missing the 127.0.0.1 localhost line
<anthropos> nm, its there
<theq_> anthropos: I have it near other names
<anthropos> sorry.
<mrdeb>  wow
<smw> TheSimkin, that may have been me. But I was talking about the fact that gnome-shell copied quite a few things from mac.
<mrdeb> yes
<anthropos> theq_ try removing the address assignment, then bringing down lo and bringing it back up with ifup and ifdown
<smw> TheSimkin, not that apple "owns" it, but that the ideas came from there
<anthropos> see if it's still broken
<Pretto> I am having "No file name for libssl1.0.0" when trying to install any package, does anyone knows how to fix it?
<TheSimkin> smw: what an absurd way to think.
<TheSimkin> smw: ideas are always based on previous ideas.
<smw> TheSimkin, how is it absurd to describe features as being copied from mac?
<TheSimkin> because two people can have the same idea
<smw> TheSimkin, of course. But I was saying they took all the things I hated about the mac interface.
<anthropos> i don't think smw is suggesting it ought to be illegal
<smw> TheSimkin, I am not suggesting it is illegal, but it is a legitimate way to describe it.
<TheSimkin> oh good
<smw> they all steal ideas from each other.
<smw> but I was specifically complaining about the mac influence because I don't like the mac interface
<anthropos> Pretto: you could install apt-file and try to see what package libssl belongs to, or try to use google to this end (if you haven't already)
<theq_> Okay, I got thing fixed, thank you guys :)
<anthropos> wait, you get this error for _any_ package?
<anthropos> theq_ what fixed it
<theq_> mostly anthropos
<TheSimkin> smw: well, at least they didn't go with the idea that nobody should be able to change their interface that osx employs :)
<TheSimkin> smw: do you use kde at all? it's a dreamy desktop ui.
<TheSimkin> i won't settle for anything less than kde these days.
<theq_> anthropos: I currently leave it as is, I have no time to fix at the moment, because it is rebooted once per year ;-)
<Pretto> anthropos: I think I fixed it. Thank you anyway
<theq_> however it have fixed
<theq_> thanks
<anthropos> Pretto: sure
<theq_> have a good night
<anthropos> theq_ np, take care
<smw> TheSimkin, more like "no one is allowed to change to the interface that osx employs and have me use it"
<TheSimkin> i hate how apple 'rents' you their products.
<Roasted> smw, I'd like to add something that RAGES me about gnome shell.
<TheSimkin> they never really belong to you.
<Roasted> smw, the printing setup menu.
<smw> Roasted, sure
<Roasted> It's so terrible.
<smw> haven't seen that yet
<smw> not been using it too long
<Roasted> I have a Konica Minolta printer, but Konica Minolta drivers don't work. I need to use a "Minolta" driver.
<Roasted> I cannot select the flipping driver I want.
<Roasted> I'm stuck using CUPS @ web interface for any shot of it working normally in gnome shell.
<Roasted> Unity on the other hand uses the regular printer tool (same as in gnome 2 etc)
<anthropos> similarly, fglrx works poorly with gnome-shell. but i think it's an ati problem
<Roasted> yeah, it is an ATI problem.
<Roasted> Unity just doesn't utilize the problematic areas of the fglrx driver.
<Roasted> Whcih is why Unity is preceived to work better with ATI/AMD when really the driver sucks either way.
<anthropos> aside from vsync do you know what other capabilities are particularly problematic
<Roasted> TheSimkin, I hate that too...
<smw> TheSimkin, right now, gnome-shell needs 3 things. 1. me to be retrained (yeah not their problem. But allowing configuration would be nice) 2. better separation of workspaces. 3. better notification (so I know when I am pinged in xchat)
<Roasted> TheSimkin, my boss used to be a huge, huge Apple fan. He pretty much despises everything about them now. He has so many jaw-dropping stories tha have happened
<TheSimkin> smw: it has one problem imho, it's not kde :)
<smw> TheSimkin, you are not going to like this: http://blogs.kde.org/node/4531
<Roasted> TheSimkin, have you ever ran kde on ubuntu? I find it to be quite horrific. I left some free space to run Kubuntu on its own independent partition...
<TheSimkin> Roasted: i use kde on ubuntu
<smw> TheSimkin, I used to be a kde person. kde4 drove me away
<TheSimkin> smw: it almost drove me away
<Roasted> TheSimkin, KDE and Gnome on the same OS is really weird. Fonts look strange, etc.
<smw> TheSimkin, I have tried to go back since, but there are too many things going on
<Roasted> 4.8 is pretty sweet. I can't lie...
<smw> TheSimkin, it actually drove me to lxde on arch for a while. When I got tired of it and wanted a real desktop, gnome won because kde had too many fades, moving status icons, etc
<smw> TheSimkin, (and I was used to lxde's no nonsense)
<smw> I went from gnome to xfce for 11.10 because I lost gnome2.
<TheSimkin> i just went back to 3.5.10 for a while
<smw> but I kept my desktop on gnome2/11.04
<TheSimkin> i really think the distrobution managers are the real problem with kde 4.x
<smw> TheSimkin, did you see http://blogs.kde.org/node/4531 ?
<TheSimkin> kde 4.x wasn't ready for mass consumption.. the kde deves knew it
<TheSimkin> but the packagemanagers forced everyone to upgrade anyhow
<TheSimkin> if they wanted till 4.5 or so it would have been just fine...
<smw> TheSimkin, we are back to the idea that 1. iterative improvement is better and 2. if you want to redo everything, you need a gradual transition
<smw> people need to CHOOSE to switch
<k-rAd> is realtek ALC892 supported under beta ?
<TheSimkin> well in the end kde 4.5 as more like 3.5.10 than 4.0 was....
<TheSimkin> when they pushed 4.x it wasn't even ready for anything
<Roasted> hahahaha
<Roasted> 4.0 was a really, really bad joke
<smw> TheSimkin, people need to also be able to use both at the same time and gradually transition. Then you won't see backlash.
<smw> Roasted, actually, I did not find 4.0 that bad...
<smw> I left around 4.2
<Roasted> smw, people will still complain.
<Roasted> smw, whenever we switch software at work, we've given 2 years notice for the simplest of programs. Still complain.
<smw> lol
<smw> Roasted, fair enough. I still hate the new interface at google ;-)
<smw> Roasted, they stole the space for the words in gmail!
<Roasted> We told everybody we don't see Apple being in the future of our district. This was a year ago. People crapped their pants. Yet the switch for the teacher systems isn't until summer 2013.
<Roasted> Not to mention, we already have Linux laptops for ALL students, so teachers know the flipping interface and have already for a year.
<smw> Roasted, the idea is that people need to choose to switch. If they don't choose it, you did not do a good enough job ;-)
<Roasted> smw, sometimes it enrages me to the point I sincerely just want to throw their mac out the window and say, too bad. You'll deal with it, and you'll like it.
<smw> lol
<Roasted> smw, that's not always the case. I have given countless, countless +1's with moving to LInux.
<Roasted> But because Linux isn't an Apple product, people crap their pants.
<Roasted> Literally, we've seen jaws DROP at the idea of Apple disappearing. I kid you not.
<Roasted> "But, there just has to be a way to waste more tax payer dollars so we can utilize this overpriced gear!"
<smw> Roasted, I am like that with my taskbar
<smw> Roasted, but I believe that they did not need to get rid of it.
<smw> lol
<Roasted> oh wow
<Roasted> smw, do you know what just happened.
<Roasted> when you pinged me, I saw xchats icon move.
<smw> ?
<Roasted> I've been in gnome shell for months. I haven't seen that action in forever.
<Roasted> I'm almost giddy to have that functionality back.
<smw> it worked?
<smw> ?!
<Roasted> Yeah, but I'm un Unity.
<Roasted> In
<smw> Roasted, ah, that makes sense
<Roasted> I'm starting to warm up to Unity in 12.04 so I'm trying to give it a fair chance.
<Roasted> I'm also in Gnome's IRC asking what's up with those kind of noficiations.
<Roasted> and the terrible, terrible printer gui
<Roasted> I like how Unity is intelligent enough to know which monitor to open the dash with where the mouse is
<Roasted> I like that quite a lot...
<Roasted> Where in 12.04 can you adjust certain unity features?
<Roasted> wasn't it removed from compiz in 12.04?
<anthropos> are you talking about ccsm ?
<Roasted> yar
<Roasted> wasn't unity's ccsm dependency removed in 12?
<itaylor57> no unity still uses ccsm
<Roasted> well
<Roasted> that sucks
<zzecool> is it only me  ? i lost unity 3d  on the latest update im on nvidia
<zzecool> for some reason unity 3d fails
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-27
<jbicha> unity does not depend on ccsm, ccsm is an optional addon for those who want to attempt tweaking unity/compiz
<Roasted> jbicha, right, but you NEED ccsm to adjust anything, right?
<anthropos> i thnk you can adjust some very high-level options without it
<Roasted> I just want to adjust the sensitivity when I mouse to my other monitor
<Roasted> it hesitaes a bit more than I'd like
<jbicha> Roasted: you can turn Sticky Edge on and off in System Settings>Displays, there's some other options in Appearance too
<Roasted> jbicha, nice nice. I was hoping I could tone it down but having it off is a bit nicer than on in my opinion
<Roasted> thanks for that
<jbicha> Roasted: that's a brand new feature from Friday :)
<Roasted> jbicha, very nice :)
<Roasted> I'm really starting to become a unity fanboy...
<Roasted> I have to admit 12.04 is quite nice
<imnichol> whenever I log in with unity3d, the launcher, panel, and icons don't appear.  What package can I run "dpkg-reconfigure" on in order to fix that?
<itaylor57> imnichol, you could try unity --reset
<itaylor57> that will restart and reset  unity
<imnichol> Ok thanks
<imnichol> If I'm running unity-2d, will it still reset unity3d?
<itaylor57> or maybe if that does not work, you might try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<itaylor57> i think so but let me check
<itaylor57> do you use compiz?
<imnichol> yes
<itaylor57> --reset
<itaylor57>               This option allows the user to reset profile parameters in  com‐
<itaylor57>               piz and restart the Unity shell with default settings.
<imnichol> thanks
<itaylor57> so it should work
<snadge> yeah.. i installed the compiz update today
<snadge> and got the frozen desktop thing.. which is what the update was ironically supposed to fix.. and it was working fine prior to that ;)
<snadge> unity --reset segfaulted.. but then.. it works after that.. quality stuff
<snadge> i like the new display settings btw.. being able to configure which displays the launcher is on.. and whether the transition between the desktops is sticky.. nice
<itaylor57> yea had to do unity --reset in unity2d to get 3d back alive
<Artemis3> i did an upgrade to 12.04, my old user won't show panels, not with unity, not with xfce or lxde, i made a new user and they work fine. What would i need to check to fix the old?
<snadge> rm -rf ~/
<snadge> should do it :p
<Artemis3> yes and rm -r /home to but thats besides the point :P
<snadge> maybe a unity --reset
<snadge> if it segfaults when you do that.. that means it worked
<snadge> heh
<Artemis3> but why it would affect xfce as well?
<itaylor57> snadge, i got the same after i told you to reset lol
<snadge> thats a good question.. i think xfce may use compiz from memory
<snadge> so in that case.. you need to manually delete your compiz settings
<snadge> umm.. ~/.config/compiz-1  .. possibly other places too.. theres a .compiz-1
<Artemis3> ok ill try that
<snadge> you could also try the gnome classic (no effects) session
<snadge> which uses metacity
<Artemis3> brb, i will check that and unity 2d etc
<Artemis3> well that didn't work... what could it be? panels won't show with lxde either.
<itaylor57> i also recently noticed that shutdown from menu does not work it just logs me out
<itaylor57> same with reboot
<Artemis3> there must be something in my user folder that sabotages panels somehow... but what? and across 3 DEs?
<Artemis3> (unity 2d just crashes)
<Artemis3> besides ./config and ,/cache, where else could be user config files affecting the panels?
<snadge> umm.. theres a .gconf
<faryshta> Does unity allow fullscreen?
<log> Yes.
<faryshta> log, I mean can I hide the menu bar?
<log> In which application?
<log> All of them?
<faryshta> log, yes.
<faryshta> log, I like to use multiple desktops and have one application on each.
<log> Hmm, not sure...
<WilsonBradley> I want to run a script on my on my desktop. I created a document and put in; sudo happy.py. I want to keep the terminal open , when I click on it , it asks for root then flashes closes. /
<snadge> hmm.. archive manager doesnt open udf formatted iso files.. how lame
<roasted_> Hello!
<roasted_> How can I get the unity bar to auto hide? Is ccsm needed there?
<itaylor57> no look in system appearance
<itaylor57> i.e. behavior
<roasted_> ahhh
<roasted_> beautiful
<roasted_> thank you!
<Numerical> Does http://packages.ubuntu.com provide accurate package information for precise?
<glosoli> Numerical: what kind of information ?
<Numerical> package versions in the repository
<Numerical> ?
<JontheEchidna> if you know the source package, launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagename will have the very latest
<glosoli> Numerical: or if you are on the system which package version you need sudo apt-cache show package_name
<Numerical> The thing is not working https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-current
<Numerical> emptu page
<Numerical> I'm trying to see if the nvidia driver was updated to the latest version
<Numerical> http://packages.ubuntu.com says that it's 295.20
<JontheEchidna> the source package for nvidia-current is nvidia-graphics-drivers
<glosoli> use my command
<Numerical> I'm not ok thanks
<Numerical> this works and it shows the same version
<Numerical> I'm not on precize but the 295.20 had multiple problems with 11.10
<glosoli> Well it most likely version in UBuntu itself will likely be outdated most of the times
<glosoli> :)
<Numerical> yes
<glosoli> I always do build debs for my ATI
<Numerical> but 295.20 is broken
<Numerical> there is 295.33 was released 3-4 days ago
<glosoli> build debs for it
<Numerical> I'm not a packager
<Numerical> it's already in xorg-edgers repo
<Numerical> even for precise
<glosoli> don't touch xorg-edgers
<Numerical> but it wasn't pushed in the official reposirtory
<glosoli> it's dangerous thing
<glosoli> :)
<Numerical> and I'm wandering why
<Numerical> no it's not that dangerous :)
<glosoli> edgers is for bleeding edge
<Numerical> well 295.20 is broken
<Numerical> the nvidia fourm is full of bug reports
<Numerical> 295.33 fixed the problems
<glosoli> Numerical: well but xorg edgers works for you ?
<Numerical> yes it does
<glosoli> ah ok then :)
<Numerical> I'm not asking for help to fix a problem
<Numerical> I'm just worried that due to the freezes we'll get a broken nvidia driver
<Numerical> in precise
<Numerical> does this makes any sense to you? :)
<glosoli> it makes, I am sure drivers will me updated :)
<glosoli> its an LTS release, shouldn't go different way
<Numerical> ok, thanks :)
<Numerical> shouldn't is not the same as will not :)
<glosoli> Numerical: well, as I am not one of devs, I can never be sure
<glosoli> ;D
<Numerical> ok, thanks for the assistance :)
<glosoli> Numerical: np, wasn't any big help :) in btw, if people reported that in launchpad, it for sure will be fixed
<beata1> I'm looking for how to use a wiimote as a remote control. Previously, on Oneiric, the package 'wiican' worked wonders, but the new bluetooth input service apparently supersedes it. What alternatives are there for mapping wiimote button presses to commands?
<bullgard4> I wonder if Precise will provide a Hibernate button.
<glosoli> bullgard4: heard people saying that it will :)
<bullgard4> ._9
<ferni> hibernate button?
<glosoli> he meant menu item
<glosoli> now there is only option for Suspend, even though you can do it from terminal
<ferni> ah, really someone uses hibernate?
<ferni> its faster to turn off and back again. and for everything else, there is suspend
<ferni> I though we finally got rid of the stupid hibernate thing :)
<glosoli> ferni: don't remember using it, but there are some people who need it
<tarvid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/901565/
<tarvid> dns is not working
<bullgard4> ferni: You seem not to have understood what hibernate is for
<glosoli> saving the last state
<glosoli> That's kinda useful if you do a lot of stuff
<glosoli> have opened like 10 programs and etc :) its a pain for  myself to always load all the stuff
<tarvid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/901569/
<tarvid> dns is not working
<glosoli> tarvid: hmm
<tarvid> resolvconf does not dnsnameservers in resolv,conf
<tarvid> and route is screwed up too
<glosoli> tarvid: sorry I am incompetent to help you this question :)
<ferni> why do you have the up route add default gw 70.167.242.225
<ferni> line
<ferni> remove that
<tarvid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/901569/
<tarvid> done
<tarvid> doesn't help
<tarvid> leftover from 11.10 and two nics when avahi screwed up
<ferni> can you ping those nameservers?
<tarvid> no
<tarvid> no route out
<tarvid> can ping peers
<tarvid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/901584/
<tarvid> this box sort of worked earlier today
<argrubbs> Hey guys. I recently tried to install openjdk-7-jre:i386 because I thought it would solve a problem with Minecraft, but now my package manager is messed up. It wants to install it, but it can't. I can't remove it and the package manager is totally stuck. Any ideas?
<ferni> you still have two default entries
<ferni> try ifdown -a && ifup -a
<tarvid> correct
<c_smith> I wonder, would download problems with KDE-Look travel over to Gnome-Look?
<c_smith> no, I'm not planning on hacking them, I'm actually having problems with KDE-look. :(
<c_smith> found a link that actually works on KDE-look.org. what are the chances?
<c_smith> rhetorical question there. :P
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> I noticed on my unity bar, if I click xchat, a new one opens. Err... I have an existing one open, I want it to switch there. Any idea?
<c_smith> bleh, I just realized I'm on #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu-offtopic. >.<
 * c_smith heads over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<glosoli> c_smith: :DD
<KM0201> roasted: use lxde!!!! ;)
<roasted> KM0201, been there, done that.
<roasted> KM0201, I'm over it. :D
<KM0201> you're nanners!
<roasted> I remember having this issue once upon a time...
<roasted> I think the only reason I didn't run into it on my desktop is because I kept the home dir...
<argrubbs> Hey guys. I tried to install a package and it failed and now I can't install anything else. I tried apt-get -f install but it just fails over and over again.
<glosoli> argrubbs: I am sure there are any other workarounds, tryed log out login  ? :D
<argrubbs> Yeah, I tried a whole restart. It's still there.
<glosoli> do you remember package name ?
<argrubbs> openjdk-7-jre-headless:i386
<glosoli> sudo apt-get autoremove package_name
<glosoli> ?
<argrubbs> It says it's not installed, so not removed.
<argrubbs> It fails on the install, and now I can't do anything.
<glosoli> hmm remember having similar problem, but don't remember what I did
<glosoli> :/
<glosoli> sudo apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<glosoli>  ?
<argrubbs> It's giving me dpkg errors.
<glosoli> what errors ?
<argrubbs> I tried apt-get update to make sure I got the latest one and everything.
<glosoli> argrubbs: what errors ?
<argrubbs> /etc/java-7-openjdk/fontconfig.bfc' is not in sync with other instances of the same package
<argrubbs> So, it looks like the package in the repos is broken.
<glosoli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-7/+bug/964303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964303 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "package openjdk-7-jre-headless (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/java-7-openjdk/fontconfig.bfc' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,New]
<glosoli> there is abug filled
<argrubbs> Okay. Is there any way for me to gain control over my package manager or do I just reinstall?
<glosoli> hmm I don't know you may try googling it or waiting for any other response, I need to go to college
<argrubbs> Okay, thanks for your help. :)
<glosoli> sorry
<glosoli> hope you find the way out
<glosoli> of that problem
<glosoli> :)
<alex_mayorga> dash and the toolbar is gone here =( how can I get them back?
<alex_mayorga> Apparently https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/963633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,In progress]
<Artemis3> ah thats my bug all right...
<Xunil> Hi, just a short question: does anybody know a tool like kteatime, but for xfce/gnome?
<hifi> really, a tea timer?
<Xunil> hifi: A program which countdowns a specific time, e.g. 3 or 5 minutes, displays the progress visually and notifies by a popup about the finishing
<LambdaDusk> um, hello. I've got a program here that won't start because "libGL.so.1" is missing and I wanted to ask how to obtain it. The package libgl1-mesa-glx is installed correctly
<LambdaDusk> I just saw it is also installed: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 so why doesn't the app find it?
<ferni> ldd /path/to/program |grep libGL
<LambdaDusk> ferni: 	libGL.so.1 => not found
<ferni> is that a 32-bit app? If so, you need to install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<LambdaDusk> ferni: Hm I have not checked, one moment
<LambdaDusk> ferni: Thank you! Thank you so much!
<LambdaDusk> ok the app crashed, took gnome with it, and now I lost hardware acceleration and gnome-shell won't start =/
<sshd> hello
<sshd> i use ubuntu 12.04
<sshd> after last upgrade i have problem with ssh
<sshd> 3~
<sshd>  i can not connect to any devices or servers via ssh
<sshd> i use openssh client and openssh-server
<Ian_Corne> you need to give more information about the error
<sshd> Ian_Corne: when i connect via ssh to any cisco device
<sshd> in log on cisco i can see
<sshd> RP/0/RP0/CPU0:Mar 27 12:37:16.308 : SSHD_[65862]: %SECURITY-SSHD-6-INFO_GENERAL : Client closes socket connection
<sshd> RP/0/RP0/CPU0:Mar 27 12:37:16.308 : SSHD_[65862]: %SECURITY-SSHD-3-ERR_GENERAL : Failed to receive Channel open request
<sshd> from my computer
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/966068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966068 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity 3d crashes and fallback to 2d ( unhandled ConfigureNotify ) unity.glib-gobject <unknown>:0 invalid cast from `BamfWindow' to `BamfApplication'" [Undecided,New]
<sshd> but if i install putty
<sshd> all works great
<DropsOfSerenity> what's the deal with certain applications not showing as running in the unity bar, such as scite the text editor?
<rye> hello, a lot of fullscreen windows when switched to them don't have the bottom 29 pixels redrawn - happens e.g. with virt-manager when switching to it from firefox, or full-screen shotwell image preview
<rye> Even though the window is full-screen it sometimes fails to be really full screen, thus leaving that 29 pixels to the window behind it
<rye> here's how it looks - http://ubuntuone.com/4PTDoXtsluJ79vdCqXLVND
 * rye just realized it is a wrong channel
<coz_> hey guys.. ctr=alt+del gives me the shut down dialog UI, however in the past the same keybinding gave log out dialog UI.. is there another keybnding and or command to bring up the Log off dialog UI?
<coz_> /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --shutdown  now gives an alternate shutdown dialog
<coz_> AH!!  nevermind :) found it
<cillo573> is there precise time when 29th day beta 2 will be released?
<coz_> cillo573,  not that I am aware of
<cillo573> coz_:  ok, thanks
<pangolin> cillo573, there is never a specific time given, just the day.
<cillo573> pangolin: ok, thanks
<Sidewinder1> And, in the preceding 23 hrs. hundreds of "Is it out yet? Is it out yet?" Sigh..
<ironhalik> whats out? Whatever it is, is it out yet?!
<WilsonBradley> Anyone else use Live Linux boot of a USB ?
<orflon> I just installed from netboot 12.04 with no problems during install. After rebooting I get a black screen... I read somewhere that's it's a graphics issue. any clues?
<orflon> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> not sure how precise arranges themes
<lotuspsychje> orflon: you can try deviantart.com and look for 12.04 desktop screenshots
<lotuspsychje> many times they say what to install
<orflon> lotuspsychje, I don't even get a login window
<orflon> I get a black screen with the cursor
<lotuspsychje> strange
<WilsonBradley> Anyone else use Live Linux boot of a USB  Persistance / Casper-rw ? Simple question.. Can I increase the Filesystem size? Trying to do an  update on it and it says it's to small to do a 1+gb partial update. Maybe I should just download the LATEST build?
<orflon> no clue then?
<lotuspsychje> orflon: reask your question here once in a while
<orflon> ok
<lotuspsychje> someone will reply on a moment with more activity
<zipace> hi
<zipace> is it safe to upgrade ro pangolin right now? as in, does anyone have experience with the current state?
<orflon> it moved a bit from the black screen, and I got a terminal , but no graphical
<orflon> X isn't installed?
<topyli> orflon: what is 'it'? a new ubuntu desktop installation?
<orflon> topyli, yes sorry
<orflon> i'm installing gdm now, there wasn't gnome in it?
<orflon> by default i mean
<RobertPlummer> Hello gentlement. I've installed ubuntu 12.04, and I have as well installed gnome-tweak-tool, which has reset my close button to the right.  How can I get it to the left?
<RobertPlummer> It seems no matter what I try, gconf-tool, it will not change back to left.
<RobertPlummer> I am a developer, so changing code is not a problem.
<RobertPlummer> The only thing I can do is add more buttons, I added minimize, maximize, but no switching sides.
<RobertPlummer> Anyone?
<RobertPlummer> It was working before I installed gnome tweak tool
<arand> RobertPlummer: Maybe unity --reset would do it, though that would loose all other unity tweaks as well..
<RobertPlummer> Sorry, I'm running gnome shell.
<RobertPlummer> arand: any change? unity seems ok.
<RobertPlummer> ie, unity has the close button on the right side.
<RobertPlummer> arand: ?
<arand> In that case I don't know
<RobertPlummer> What could be over-riding it?
<RobertPlummer> How can I remove gnome-tweak-tool and purge all the changes it has made?
<jbicha_> RobertPlummer: GNOME Shell has the close buttons on the right, are you sure you're using GNOME Shell?
<RobertPlummer> Yes using gnome shell.
<RobertPlummer> I'd like them on the left.
<RobertPlummer> I had them on the left after I installed ubuntu 12.04
<jbicha_> ah, ok
<RobertPlummer> I installed tweak tool and everything just changed when I went to change the theme.
<RobertPlummer> Now the theme is as well stuck and the close minimize maximize.
<RobertPlummer> The theme for the bars.
<RobertPlummer> i can change the theme and the button type in gnome tweak, but I can't change the side.
<RobertPlummer> and I can't make the taskbar theme change when I'm in appearance.
<jbicha_> RobertPlummer: gnome-shell 3.4 has switched to dconf/gsettings, run dconf-editor (you may need to install dconf-tools)
<jbicha_> and look in org.gnome.shell.overrides button-layout
<min|dvir|us-work> Why is the repo allowed to contain broken packages?
<min|dvir|us-work> Shouldn't there be some basic pre-push testing?
<RobertPlummer> WOOOHOOO!
<RobertPlummer> Fixed!
<RobertPlummer> jbicha_: What about the taskbar theme that is stuck enless I change it in gnome tweak?
<RobertPlummer> jbicha_: Can I remove gconf?
<jfrorie> ne1 good at debugging boot issues?
<jbicha_> RobertPlummer: no, there's still too much that needs gconf
<jbicha_> you can file the window theme bug against gnome-control-center if you like, it's something I'd like to fix but it won't happen this week
<RobertPlummer> jbicha_: Ok, thanks for your help.
<jfrorie> 100 Internets for a boot expert! ;)
<zzecool> Is anyone with nvidia having problems with the latest unity  + compiz packages?
<zzecool> Unity crashes for me
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/966068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966068 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity 3d crashes and fallback to 2d ( unhandled ConfigureNotify ) unity.glib-gobject <unknown>:0 invalid cast from `BamfWindow' to `BamfApplication'" [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> it must be a regression
<glosoli> zzecool: hey buddy ;D
<zzecool> but downgrade didnt solved it
<zzecool> hey glosoli  :DDD
<zzecool> i lost unity 3d ........
<zzecool> its crashes
<zzecool> ;/
<glosoli> zzecool: how it crashes  >
<glosoli> ? ;D
<zzecool> fials to load and fallback to unity 2d
<zzecool> fails*
<zzecool> this happend with the latest unity + compiz packages update
<glosoli> I remember Earlier this day it failed to load UNity-3D somehow it managed to reset itself after reboot
<zzecool> :(
<zzecool> it doesnt work for me
<zzecool> im gonna try unset and delete the compiz profiles
<zzecool> wish me luck
<glosoli> wish you luc
<glosoli> luck"
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> bolocks compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x1e00004
<zzecool> .......
<zzecool> brb
<zzecool> glosoli: it wasnt the compiz settings ;/
<glosoli> zzecool: have you tried reseting unity ?
<zzecool> i did more than this unset the compiz profiles and even delete them ...
<zzecool> the culprit is not in the settings
<zzecool> reboot again
<zzecool> brb
<nabukadnezar43> hello i want to install 12.04 on my desktop
<nabukadnezar43> should i get beta 1 iso or the daily iso?
<nabukadnezar43> i guess daily is beta 1 + updates, am i right?
<Pici> yes.
<nabukadnezar43> ok thanks
<nabukadnezar43> are there any major bugs in the release? it's going to be my main production machine
<nabukadnezar43> nevermind i'm going to install it anyway
<jbicha_> nabukadnezar43: lol, yes there's still a few weeks worth of bugs left to get squashed, it's only in beta
<Daekdroom> main production machine and beta's don't belong together.
<mkultra_> just make sure you partition your machine well
<mkultra_> i partitioned mine so i can wipe the os and keep /home on another partition
<mhsy> hello. i am using precise, and have been having problems with crashing unity
<mkultra_> i made /boot a seperate partition, / a seperate partition, and /home a seperate partition  homes storage / is os
<mhsy> it doesn't start up at all, so i replace it from tty. if it doesn't work i restart lightdm. Sometimes I get a block of white that does nothing (i can click below it) but it doesn't show me anything. I replace unity in these cases as well. any advice?
<nabukadnezar43> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel, main reason why i'm switching to ubuntu
<mkultra_> sorry im hammering the x version of 12.04 =(
<nabukadnezar43> i really don't like gnome shell and unity, i love classic desktops
<mkultra_> i like xfce
<mkultra_> xfce works good, its pretty simple too
<nabukadnezar43> yeah so do i
<nabukadnezar43> i was using arch with xfce till now
<ratcheer> I just did a fresh install of Beta. For the first time ever, wireless connects with rt2800pci. But it is very slow, less than 1/10 what I get with rt3562sta. Does anyone know how to speed it up?
<MrChrisDruif> nabukadnezar43; why do you want to go back to Ubuntu? (Personal interest)
<nabukadnezar43> well it's a pain to set it up arch and xfce
<nabukadnezar43> ubuntu does pretty well out of box
<nabukadnezar43> and curiousity too i guess
<ratcheer> I also gave up on Arch and Sabayon, this morning. Recommitting to Ubuntu. Ubuntu is less trouble and "prettier".
<ratcheer> Can anyone advise me on my rt2800pci question?
<mhsy> also, volume control does not affect volume for some reason
<MrChrisDruif> ratcheer; prettier?
<MrChrisDruif> ratcheer; and sorry can't help you with that =(
<mhsy> can anyone help with the unity crash and/or volume?
<ratcheer> MrChrisDruif: Yes, prettier. Better looking windows, themes, decorations, and fonts without having to install and configure 300 packages.
<mhsy> should I repost the question?
<nabukadnezar43> no, just wait
<nabukadnezar43> if anyone has an answer, they will reply
<mhsy> ok
<roothorick> Is there a known problem with network printers right now?
<roasted> hello!
<roothorick> I can't get my laptop to talk to the CLX-3175 at work here
<roasted> Is there a way to get my programs to list in Unity a-z?
<roasted> I find it weird "Chromium"  is in the last row...
<roothorick> test page works, but anything else, it grinds on the job for about a minute and then the printer outputs an "SPL-C ERROR"
<roothorick> oh ffs, other shit is breaking. I'm just gonna try rebooting
<roothorick> why did I think rebooting would help?
<EvilResistance> lol
<roothorick> my search pane is totally hosed. No matter what I type in I get zero results
<roothorick> "terminal" nothing. "software center" nothing. "settings" nothing.
<mkultra_> terminal
<mkultra_> sudo updatedb
<mkultra_> locate file.file
<mkultra_> locate file.sh
<roothorick> ...is there a way to jump out to shell from irssi? I can't open a second terminal the normal way because of this
<roothorick> screw it, brb
<roothorick> there, now I have four terms
<ctjctj> I'm testing/playing with 12.04.  There are a few issues but the one I need help with is that the "Connect to VPN" has disappeared from my Network Manager.
<ctjctj> Where can I find documentation/help on getting this menuoption back?
<ctjctj> (Of note I'm using nss-ldapd which is where most of my issues arise from.  Sudo doesn't work (not in suders), gnome-screensaver won't let me unlock (password check fails) so this might be a permission issue.
<Ool> Hi, How to have other users.. on lightdm (precise out of the box) ? as in Oneiric ?
<ratcheer> Ool: Yes, Precise uses lightdm
<Ool> ratcheer: yes
<Ool> but I find how to hide guest session
<roothorick> my Dash Home is utterly blank except for the search bar, and the search never returns anything no matter what I type in. Help?
<Ool> but not tu show other users
<ratcheer> Ool: I don't think I understood your question.
<Ool> s/tu/to
<roothorick> yeah, I know, need more information, but I don't know what to dump
<ctjctj> ratcheer: When he is on the lightdm log in page not all users are showing up.
<ratcheer> ctjctj: Thanks
<Ool> before there a choice: other users
<ctjctj> I have the same issue when ldap is slightly delayed.  Under the last release you could just enter a user name.
<ctjctj> Ool: Did I get that right?
<ctjctj> (I speak fluent "teacher thingie doesn't work")
<Ool> I don't want to see all users.. just a choice name: other users where I can write what I want
<ctjctj> Yep.  I'd like that back too.
<Ool> (ldap auth it's the second ask :) )
<ctjctj> ldap support under 12.04 is a little lacking in my opinion. (I am not a ubuntu develoepr)
<Ool> ctjctj: did you try with this kind of doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html#openldap-auth-config
<Ool> (I need to try this friday :) )
<Ool> but without "other users" on the lightdm menu it's beginning bad...
<ctjctj> libnss-ldap didn't work for me.  I switched to libnss-ldapd
<Ool> ctjctj: I note it:)
<ctjctj> ool: I've read your reference document.  I've read it in the past.  It doesn't address the issues I'm seeing.
<Ool> ctjctj: this kind of bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/865093 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 865093 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) "LDAP PAM configuration fails authentication (pam_acct_mgmt returns permission denied)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Ool> nice bot :)
<ctjctj> ool: Try dropping to a cli console (alt-ctrl-f1) log in as root.  ps ax | grep X  Kill the X server.  This should cause lightdm to restart.  Once this  has happened you might be able to see more of your ldap uses.  (works for me)
<Ool> ctjctj: nice a workaround :P ... but I don"t want to show everyone, just to have the "other users" choice
<ctjctj> I  agree.  My issue is that this is a "work for pay" system and I'm often more interested in getting to the work than a pretty fix.  :-(
<ctjctj> In this case I had 11.10 fubar a upgrade of the linux kernel and thought my disk drive had finally died.  Used the 12.04 DVD as a rescue and upgraded at the same time.  I've been happy with most of it.
<ctjctj> Query: How do I get the "connect to VPN" back in my Network Manager ?
<Ool> ctjctj: I thing you need a package
<roasted> is there a way to get unity to list my programs a-z?
<roasted> they seem to be all over the place
<Ool> like network-manager-openvpn
<Ool> network-manager-openvpn <= if it keep the same name
<ctjctj> Argh!  It was there now it is not.  Installing now.  Thank you for the kick in the arse Ool
<ctjctj> (luser error)
<roasted> man
<roasted> unity still seems a little sluggish on my laptop :(
<Ool> :)
<roothorick> [15:53:24.108701 WARNING] zeitgeist-daemon.vala:473: Can't create database: 14, unable to open database file
<roothorick> and search isn't working period. Any ideas?
<roothorick> okay, that fixed it, apparently the activity database got corrupted and needed to be renamed or something
<roasted> oh wow
<roasted> unity 2d is significantly faster on this laptop... snazzy
<roothorick> yeah, real unity generally requires a discrete GPU or a VERY recent GMA
<roothorick> I'm lucky enough to have a laptop with a discrete GeForce :)
<roasted> roothorick: its running an AMD APU E350 of some sort I believe
<roasted> so while recent, may not be entirely patched to work
<roasted> flawlessly, at least
<roasted> I'm really growing to like unity. This is so strange... I never thought this would happen
<Dr_willis> people always seem to hate change.. but want somthing different..
<roasted> Dr_willis: I'm open to change. I liked the idea of Unity, but I felt as though a lot was broken, which made me shift gears to Gnome Shell.
<roasted> Dr_willis: but the more I use Unity in 12.04, the more I realize it feels more "patched" than Gnome Shell does...
<ctjctj> ool: the issue with VPN was not the package.  it is LDAP related.  This user (LDAP) has no "Connect to VPN) my test local user does.
<Dr_willis> the old 'grandfather in the old way by crippling any innovation' problem.
<Dr_willis> I tend to just launch apps and fullscreen them.. the actaual wm/desktop rarely seems to matter to me these days
<roasted> Dr_willis: I hear ya. Even still, I like the thing to work half decently. :P
<Dr_willis> im getting so used to how android works.. i find myself trying android things on my pc. :)
<Dr_willis> I just hope the ubuntu software center dosent become the total annoyance that is now the Android  Marketplace (now renamed to somthing...)
<min|dvir|us-work> roasted, what do you mean 'patched'?
<min|dvir|us-work> Dr_willis, Google Play.
<roasted> min|dvir|us-work: the AMD APU's seem to be rather poor with video feedback.
<roasted> min|dvir|us-work: I used one for a HTPC, and had to return it because the HDMI audio/video was a joke.
<roasted> ironically it sounds like the newest driver works half decent, but I had already swapped the APU gear to Nvidia
<min|dvir|us-work> roasted, what does that have to do with Unity?
<roasted> min|dvir|us-work: well we were discussing the graphics requirements of Unity 3D above.
<roasted> min|dvir|us-work: someone mentioned that you pretty much need a  GPU with a little more horsepower to push Unity 3D flawlessly (which I was having issues with)
<roasted> min|dvir|us-work: despite the APU being relatively new, it's either not powerful enough or still suffering from poor drivers to handle 3D with ease. 2D on the othe rhand is significantly better.
<moodboom> anybody booting up ubuntu 12.04 on a macbook pro?  can't get my hybrid MBR right it seems - refit only showing Mac
<moodboom> i can get to grub if i "bless" my ubuntu partition
<moodboom> this seems to be a fairly untravelled territory.  surprised and bummed it isn't easier :-(
<moodboom> off to rebooting some more, have fun y'all
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<jtaylor> anyone else having problems with the dhclient apparmor profile?
<jtaylor> with it enforced I get no connection, but I don't get any message what access is rejected :/
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, go to launchpad look for  #945019
<jtaylor> does not look like the same issue
<souza> Hello folks.
<souza> i'm having a problem in ubuntu i cannot download some packages, it prints a stack with several problems like this >> " Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main libxslt1.1 amd64 1.1.26-8ubuntu1   Temporary failure resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<BluesKaj> ok , I guess I shouldn't make assumptions , jtaylor
<jtaylor> np
<souza> Anyone?
<madurax86> is netprio cgroup support compiled in ubuntu 12.04?
<tarvid> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<tarvid> is there a simple way to get name resolution working with static addresses?
<roasted> externally?
<roasted> or just within a linux LAN?
<tarvid> externally
<roasted> so you want to hit whatevermyurlis.org and hit your home network?
<tarvid> looking for a simple server setup
<tarvid> I have two external name servers that work fine with 11.10
<tarvid> I set up a 12.04 box
<tarvid> put dns addresses i n /etc/network/interfaces
<tarvid> they never got loaded in /etc/resolv.conf
<tarvid> i removed the symlink and put the addresses in resolv.cong
<roasted> What exactly is your end goal? I apologize but I'm not entirely sure I understad.
<roasted> +n
<souza> i got the error my ubuntu is offline, how can i up it to online again, using shell?
<tarvid> normally I run a caching only dns server on servers
<tarvid> but that isn't working either
<tarvid> I want my 12.04 box to resolve external addresses
<roasted> and adding the addresses in /etc/resolv isn't doing it?
<roasted>  /etc/resolv.conf is the only file I ever used when using external DNS servers.
<tarvid> not any more, it is managed by resolvconf as a symlink
<roasted> I hate to say it but I'm kind of drawing a blank then. :(
<BluesKaj>  /etc/resolv.conf is being overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head ..that file needs to have the nameservers entered there in order for /etc/resolv.conf to read them
<BluesKaj> tarvid, roasted, ^
<roasted> BluesKaj: is this a Linux thing, or Ubuntu thing?
<BluesKaj> it's a new development , or "feature" afaik
<tarvid> there are three files there
<roasted> Yeah but is this coming as part of the kernel that all distros will see or is this Ubuntu tinkering around on its own?
<tarvid> head is just a comment
<BluesKaj> it's dumb ...why couldn't the devs l;eave it alone
<BluesKaj> roasted,  it's on kubuntu as well
<roasted> BluesKaj: that doesn't really answer my question since kubuntu is baiscally ubuntu
<tarvid> it's in debian too
<roasted> ah, oka
<roasted> y
<roasted> that sheds a bit more light
<roasted> :P
<BluesKaj> roasted,  I thought you were asking about all the 'buntus
<roasted> BluesKaj: nah, linux in general.
<roasted> red hat, debian, etc
<tarvid> not sure about redhat
<BluesKaj> i don't bother with other distros anymore, not for a few yrs
<roasted> BluesKaj: I always like to see what else is out there.
<roasted> BluesKaj: it's like beer. I have a favorite kind, but I'll be damned if it's all I ever try out. :P
<BluesKaj> my test pc seems kaput now , it won't boot ay all...just turm=ns on for a few swcs then shuts down
<roasted> uh oh
<roasted> better take it to geek squad and let the pros fix it :P
 * BluesKaj looks for his glasses
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> mobo is probly cooked
<tarvid> can I reinstall without setting up the md again?
<BluesKaj> did all cmos/battery/remove ram , startup with no memory then one stick ...got as far as the bios , but that was it ..still wouldn't boot
<eitch> hi guys, i have a problem with upgrade for the last couple of weeks in precise. I have unresolved dependency issues pertaining libfarstream-0.1-0: Conflicts: libgstfarsight0.10-0 but 0.0.31-1ubuntu3 is installed. The weird thing is, that with apt-get it would work, but with aptitude it doesn't
<jbicha> eitch: farstream is supposed to replace (remove) farsight, so that removal is ok
<eitch> jbicha, thanks, but then why does aptitude fail to solve the situation?
<jbicha> eitch: you need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or sudo aptitude full-upgrade, personally I just use apt-get
<eitch> jbicha, or asked differently, how can i tell aptitude to remove farsight and install farstream as it is suggesting to remove like 30 packages
<yofel> eitch: could be the dependency resolve being confused by multiarch
<yofel> aptitude doesn't support multiarch so far
<eitch> yofel, jbicha thanks, i'll try that
<eitch> jbicha, event full-upgrade fails, but then i'll just use apt-get dist-upgrade. still sad since i prefer aptitude
<eitch> yofel, ahh ok
<jtaylor> the hud really messes with my terminal (alt+d, alt+.), is there a way to disable it on per application basis?
<yofel> multiarch support is work in progress as debian now has a multiarch away dpkg too, but not done yet
<yofel> s/away/aware/
<eitch> yofel, ok, that clears up my questions =)
<yofel> eitch: bug 831768 btw.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<eitch> yofel, ahh, didn't see that
<jetsaredim> is there a way to change the font sizes for the appearance?
<jetsaredim> I don't see that in any of  the system settings menus
<trism> jetsaredim: gnome-tweak-tool
<jetsaredim> trism: ah - so nothing there by default
<trism> jetsaredim: well, you could set them with gsettings which is there by default, but not really as friendly
<jetsaredim> trism: yea - just unfortunate that there's no user-friendly tool built-in
<jfrorie> Still looking for someone that can help me w/ boot issue.
<andrew> Computer is randomly locking up when running 12.04. Screens go off, toggling numlock does nothing (light stays on), etc. How can I determine what is causing this?
<superthomas> Can anyone tell me if the latest version of ubuntu(12.04) runs smooth on older hardware (acer aspire 5315)?
<BluesKaj> superthomas, how old is older ?
<loganville> I'm having issues with the visual bell full screen flash, ideas of where to look for logs?
<loganville> I didn't see any bug reports related to this on launchpad
<superthomas> BluesKaj : Intel celeron 2.13GHz CPU,  Intel GMX 960(or so) GPU, 1GB ram. Fedora 16 runs smooth.
<BluesKaj> superthomas,  you should be good , depends which desktop of course ...unity might be a problem
<superthomas> BluesKaj : Thank you.
<BluesKaj> superthomas,  if your interseted,  kde/kubuntu should run fine as well
<BluesKaj> if you're interested , that is :)
<ctjctj> Ool: greeter-show-manual-login = true /etc/lightdm/???.conf  (Not sure which config file)
<bjrohan> I had an issue a few days ago, where Unity would not load in 3D version, but through recovery I could get it to boot into 2D. Today after applying updates (I an running 12.04), I can now boot into Unity 3D by default in grub, however there is no system tray, nor launcher. Any suggestions?
<Glacee> I am running pxeboot from beta 1.. and now I am getting that the is no kernel module in the archive
<Glacee> Mirror*
<Glacee> It worked a few days ago last time I tried
<skyjumper> anyone have mate or cinnamon working on precise?
<tarvid> Long pause during install after configuring the network manually. An idea what it is doing?
<bjrohan> no one is on here that helps ppl :-(
<roasted> Question - is there no way to list your apps in Unity from a-z? They're kind of all over the place. :(
<BluesKaj> bjrohan,  right click on the desktop , add panel
<jtaylor> roasted: ls /usr/share/applications/
<roasted> jtaylor: all right. what about it?
<jtaylor> oh your looking for a gui thing?
<roasted> jtaylor: yeah, when you list all apps in unity
<roasted> jtaylor: they're kind of scattered.
<roasted> gnome shell had them a-z which was nice. I was hoping to find the same.
<bjrohan> BluesKay: I will give it a try, should that also bring up the launcher as well?
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: I will try that, should that also get the launcher to work? I tried doing that now in 2D, and I don't see that option to add panel
<BluesKaj> bjrohan,  which desktop ?
<bjrohan> I am in Unity 2D now
<WarriorIng64> Hi, I have a question
<WarriorIng64> A while ago for Precise, there was an entry in the Sound preferences which let you toggle whether the sound indicator was visible or not, and I turned it off
<WarriorIng64> Since then, that option has been removed, and I can't find any GUI way to turn the indicator back on
<FernandoMiguel> never saw that
<BluesKaj> bjrohan,  sorry , i don't know unity
<WarriorIng64> Any suggestions?
<FernandoMiguel> WarriorIng64: sure
<FernandoMiguel> edit gconfig
<FernandoMiguel> dconf-editor
<webm0nk3y> have there been any reports of unity (3d) breaking with todays upgrade?
<FernandoMiguel> webm0nk3y: working here
<webm0nk3y> all was working this weekend
<FernandoMiguel> intel
<webm0nk3y> i had to switch to 2d
<FernandoMiguel> but the stupid Super+Num key on unity is driving me crazy
<skyjumper> webm0nk3y: works for me with a new user, but not with a current user
<skyjumper> settings problem of some kind
<FernandoMiguel> can't jump tabs on pidgin or Chrome
<FernandoMiguel> skyjumper: clear/delete settings?
<webm0nk3y> skyjumper: hmm. so if you log in with a different user it works?
<FernandoMiguel> already had to do that twice this cycle
<skyjumper> FernandoMiguel: not even sure which settings to delete
<FernandoMiguel> I usually delete .compiz :p
<webm0nk3y> hmm...i wonder if i can ssh to my machine while it's hanging...
 * webm0nk3y checks
<WarriorIng64> @FernandoMiguel Which option in dconf do I need to look for?
<FernandoMiguel> unity/desktop or panel
<webm0nk3y> yep
<webm0nk3y> [   90.643428] compiz[7523] trap int3 ip:7f853bd4e0eb sp:7fffe3e5d750 error:0
<webm0nk3y> [   92.999601] compiz[7600] trap int3 ip:7fdb60d310eb sp:7fffc4262f80 error:0
<FernandoMiguel> ewwwww
<WarriorIng64> Ah, found it
<FernandoMiguel> alias metacityB='DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &'
<FernandoMiguel> alias unityB='DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace &'
<FernandoMiguel> webm0nk3y: ^^^^^
<WarriorIng64> com/canonical/indicator/sound/visible
<WarriorIng64> Thanks!
<FernandoMiguel> WarriorIng64: cool
<webm0nk3y> FernandoMiguel: ?
<webm0nk3y> FernandoMiguel: I missed half of the conversation while rebooting
<FernandoMiguel> so you can reload X
<Glacee> Is it normal that if I pxe boot with beta1.. the mirror does not have my kernel module?
<Glacee> Do i need to replace the files from the daily build to have it work?
<FernandoMiguel> webm0nk3y: see PM
<webm0nk3y> i can't get to a command line :/ .. except via ssh
<webm0nk3y> FernandoMiguel: got it, but what does that do?
<FernandoMiguel> dinner, bbl
<FernandoMiguel> webm0nk3y: replaces unity with old metacity
<FernandoMiguel> so you have the desktop back
<webm0nk3y> oh
<FernandoMiguel> and then reploads unity again
<FernandoMiguel> webm0nk3y: TTYs and Guake FTW
<FernandoMiguel> bbl
<cheako> gnome-shell using 1G of ram on a 2GB box.  This along with chrome have cause several OOMK /w 12GB swap and 1G zram.
<cheako> Solution?  xfce4
<andrew> Computer is randomly locking up when running 12.04. Screens go off, toggling numlock does nothing (light stays on), etc. How can I determine what is causing this?
<cheako> andrew: I hate that.
<cheako> andrew: It's likely not software, if it is then most likely it's the video drivers.  You can try and run noaccell, but like I said you are better off trying to keep your system cooler or getting a new MB/CPU/memory.  Some say this is due to PSU not supplying enough voltage, though this is unclearto me.
<skyjumper> what settings should i delete to get unity working on a user with old settings?
<Artemis3> skyjumper, im in the same boat, did you try other desktop enviroments? they fail with my old user, but work with a new user
<skyjumper> cinnamon is totally broken, mate is weird but kind of works
<Artemis3> they say bug 963633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963633
<alo21> hi all
<skyjumper> it'd be great if someone here understood dbus well enough to fix mate...
<alo21> I have a big issue with ubuntu 12.04 Live
<Artemis3> i tried lxde and xfce, oddly enough no panels ...
<alo21> Artemis3: cold you help meP
<alo21> ?
<guntbert> !ask | alo21
<ubottu> alo21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alo21> After i select "try Ubuntu ...." option, my pc goes freezing
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | alo21 Try this or a text install with a alternative cd.
<ubottu> alo21 Try this or a text install with a alternative cd.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alo21> Fyodorovna: the problem is my wireless card
<alo21> because Ubuntu says: firmware b43 was non founf
<alo21> found*
<alo21> ecc
<Fyodorovna> !broadcom | alo21
<alo21> ubottu: !broadcom | alo21
<ubottu> alo21, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<skyjumper> ok, got unity working... the plugin was disabled in ccsm
<alo21> Fyodorovna: but the problem is not how install that driver, but how I can start Ubuntu Live without getting off my wireless card
<skyjumper> things are pretty laggy
<FernandoMiguel> back
<BluesKaj> alo21,  open a terminal , sudo modprobe b43
<alo21> BluesKaj: done
<FernandoMiguel> skyjumper: Artemis3 did you guys managed yet? or need help?
<skyjumper> was just a compiz config issue here
<skyjumper> though i'd *really* like someone to fix mate :)
<FernandoMiguel> cheako: once a pon a time, I had OOM when I opened FF and Chrome togheter
<alo21> BluesKaj: what should this command do?
<BluesKaj> alo21, loads the wifi driver
<alo21> BluesKaj: into?
<BluesKaj> alo21, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<alo21> BluesKaj: my problem is only in Live mode
<andrew> cheako: Would there be any logs that would show that?
<alo21> BluesKaj:  I cannot use ubuntu live mode
<alo21> BluesKaj: initially is start, but during the loading of Ubuntu, my PC goes freezing
<Fyodorovna> alo21, you using a cd or a usb?
<alo21> Fyodorovna: usb
<Fyodorovna> alo21, you have a persistent setup?
<alo21> Fyodorovna: yws
<alo21> yes*
<Fyodorovna> alo21, so did this work before?
<alo21> Fyodorovna: yes before alpha1
<alo21> Fyodorovna: inside usb/pool/b I found broadcom fwcutter
<Fyodorovna> alo21, I wonder if the persistent is getting full, that casper-rw file does not clean out like a standard instal.
<alo21> Fyodorovna: so... have I try a non persistent usb?
<Fyodorovna> alo21, it is kind of had at least for me to understand your problem.
<alo21> Fyodorovna: so... I tell what I did
<alo21> Fyodorovna: i created a persistent usb using the degault programme
<alo21> I selected Italian as language, then i selected "try Ubuntu without installing it"
<alo21> Fyodorovna: during the loading of Ubuntu, my PC goes freezing
<FernandoCueva> hello, I have a usb drive that loads as sdd1 whoever when I select eject it removes the filesystem but not the drive so my question is How to load the filesystem again I tried sudo mount -t fuseblk /dev/sdd1 /mnt/mitia/ but it didn't work
<Fyodorovna> alo21, do you know the graphic card?
<alo21> Fyodorovna: wait... I think my problem is my wireless card
<Fyodorovna> alo21, that makes no sense that is where you loose me.
<alo21> Fyodorovna: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)             this is my graphic card
<Fyodorovna> alo21, why don't you just use a virtual setup or install it alongside another OS?
<alo21> Fyodorovna: because I would love using Ubuntu 12.04 alone
<Fyodorovna> alo21, are you familiar with linux?
<alo21> Fyodorovna: it depends
<Artemis3> FernandoMiguel, well if you can help somehow, i'm wondering how will this bug 963633 be addressed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963633
<FernandoMiguel> Artemis3: not much in that one
<Artemis3> FernandoMiguel, yes i made an upgrade and have many problems, specially with my old user, made a new one and things seem fine...
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<FernandoMiguel> I've learned long ago to do clean installs
<Artemis3> FernandoMiguel, but would like to know what to delete from the old user, just curious to lose panels across various DEs, also i have many crashes with firefox, and things like revelation password manager coredump :P
<FernandoMiguel> and this cycle was a pretty bad one
<FernandoMiguel> going on my 3rd clean install
<Artemis3> its ok, ill find out eventually
<Artemis3> or do a clean install later :P
<FernandoMiguel> you can start by deleting stuff from .config
<FernandoMiguel> and .gconf
<Artemis3> but the problem is importing the old user data
<FernandoMiguel> make backups, if those mind
<Artemis3> yes i renamed .config and .cache but that didn't work, but then why would the new user work? just curious, what else could it be
<Artemis3> also i smell problems with this multiarchitecture thing, might as well wait for that bug to be resolved and see.. been also thinking about uninstalling all :i386 packages
<FernandoMiguel> multiarch is sucking a bit
<FernandoMiguel> don't forget .gconf :)
<Artemis3> ah yes that too thanks
<sshd> hello
<sshd> i'm use ubuntu 12.04
<sshd> when i connect via ssh to netwrok devices
<sshd> i have problem
<sshd> zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> brb
<jetsaredim> any chance the chromium-daily ppa is going to get updated soon for 12.04?
<Artemis3> lol unity --reset did not improve things, had desktop with icons now its all black :P
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<FernandoMiguel> jetsaredim: I unfortunatly stop using chromium
<FernandoMiguel> moved to chrome beta/dev
<FernandoMiguel> since "we" no longer support chromium as much as expected
<log> jetsaredim: You should probably ask chrisccoulson, who uploaded the last build in January.
<log> (He's been idle for seven hours, so he might not be here right now.)
<jetsaredim> FernandoMiguel: are you just downloading the .deb from google directly?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> using their linux repo
<jetsaredim> link?
<FernandoMiguel> https://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux
<FernandoMiguel> or
<FernandoMiguel> http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<FernandoMiguel> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/w00t.html
<jetsaredim> that's just a .deb tho it seems
<Dulak> When you install the deb it puts a repo in place to update from
<jetsaredim> ah
<jetsaredim> thx
<FernandoMiguel> that ^^
<FernandoMiguel> $ apt-cache policy google-chrome-* | pastebinit
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/902857/
<jetsaredim> i may be a little dense but its not exactly obvious from the site
<FernandoMiguel> $ apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<FernandoMiguel>   Candidate: 17.0.963.83~r127885-0ubuntu1
<Dulak> Yeah it wasn't to me either, I had to install it and have chrome show up on my next update to realize it did that.
<ctjctj> Did gid's get changed from 11.10 to 12.04?
<leo-unglaub> hi, how can i disable the global menu in ubuntu 12.04? the globalmenu package is not available anymore
<FernandoMiguel> leo good question
<FernandoCueva> what does probe order means? Æ¿
<ctjctj> FernandoCueva:  As the system boots it looks for hardware.  It does that by "probing the hardware"  In some cases if you probe for X and there is a Y device there it will do "bad" things to Y.
<ctjctj> So you want to probe for Y before you probe for X.
<ctjctj> If you believe, then it means which orifice the alien will check first.
<FernandoCueva> ﻥ
<FernandoCueva> so it means testing drivers on each hardware and see which one responds?
<ctjctj> Pretty much.  Comes from a time before PnP.
<FernandoCueva> so linux does use probing it doesn't use pnp? but it works similar or not? is it dangerous?
<ctjctj> There are multiple ways to find out what "hardware" is in a system.  Linux uses them all.
<ctjctj> It uses PnP, It uses magic on the PCI buss.  And it has code in the drivers to "probe" for legacy
<ctjctj> hardware.
<ctjctj> The probe order is there so that legacy hardware doesn't break because it was put into an unknown state by a probe for a different piece of hardware.
<Dulak> After updating, I am getting no panel or stack in unity, just my desktop wallpaper and icons...
<FernandoCueva> so probing is an old method then used for legacy hardware mostly
<ctjctj> It is not an "old method" it is used for legacy hardware.
<FernandoCueva> so probing is as good as pnp then
<anthropos> i notice there are a lot of, for the lack of a better description, "pay apps" in the ubuntu software center now
<anthropos> in precise
<snadge> isnt that a good thing anthropos?
<anthropos> maybe
<anthropos> i don't have a firm opinion one way or the other
<snadge> i install pretty much everything from the command line anyway
<snadge> and consider software centre a waste of time, for complete noobs
<anthropos> I don't really care for the software center myself, either
<anthropos> but "noobs", as you put it, are directed to it
<snadge> if core parts of ubuntu started to cost money.. i might have a different opinion about it
<snadge> but as far as i can tell.. its just software that would be otherwise not available at all to choose to install
<anthropos> that's correct
<anthropos> feels a little tacky, but if canonical can funnel that money back into development it's probably beneficial
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<Lirusaito> What happened to libdb4.2-dev?
<Lirusaito> Hello?
<log> Lirusaito: It was last seen in Lucid.
<log> And it was deleted from Lucid via bug 550262.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550262 in db4.2 (Ubuntu) "Remove db4.2 from lucid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550262
<mateo__> Hello, just installed 12.04
<mateo__> works like a charm :D
<mateo__> is there a way
<mateo__> to wiggle the notification until I attend it?
<mateo__> it's only one second
<mateo__> and sometimes I don't realize it
<mateo__> :)
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-28
<FernandoCueva> what's wiggle means
<Dulak> bounce or flash to gain attention
<thiebaude> hey Dr_willis
<BlakJak> I got one... I want to do something similar to what Windows does when the Panel Window Buttons get full... at the moment you can set window buttons to group 'always' or 'never'... why isn't there a 'when panel is full' option??
<BlakJak> (xubuntu)
<Num83rGuy> I set up KDE's file sharing (samba) But the windows machene asks for user and pass when I put mine in it says fail.
<Num83rGuy> NVM Fixed.
<Num83rGuy> sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<hank__> Hi, how is it hangin' with Unity UI? when is it "finished"?
<FernandoCueva> I'm trying everything I can to mount this floppy drive that's 1.68MB size and I can't do it nothing's on the target directory I'm using the command sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/ -t vfat -o ro,user,noauto,exec,utf8
<bazhang> FernandoCueva, please dont crosspost in multiple channels
<Dmole> On a fresh install the menu bar is missing, but it shows in virtualbox, can anyone help?
<luckyone> hello all - are there handbrake ppa's available for precise? I thought stebbins would have one, but I don't see that package available.
<bazhang> luckyone, let me check
<bazhang> luckyone, probably waiting for precise to be released, but I have no doubt it will be there; in the past the maverick worked for natty as I was waiting for natty release, but since the actual release of pangolin is just a few weeks away its really up to you
<log> Dmole: Are you sure it's missing? You know how the global menu works, right?
<log> luckyone: The oneiric version will probably work with precise.
<snadge> im using the oneiric version of virtualbox with precise
<snadge> which appears to work okay
<Dmole> log: yes I'm quite sure, I have it working on virtual box just not the laptop, + I can the outline of where it should be when I search
<skyjumper> is compiz choppy for anyone else?
<itaylor57> it was yesterday
<skyjumper> not now?
<itaylor57> no i am fine today
<decksmasher> Hi guys.ive just downloaded ubuntu 12.04 and love it, but i really want to run fluxbox with it. i was just wondering if anybody has done this before i started.?
<Roasted> hi
<Roasted> anybody use rhythmbox? I'm finding it won't full screen on my 2nd monitor
<rye> Anybody had any issues printing on 12.04 - when the cups reports everything is printed but nothing gets out of the printer (e.g. w/ SpliX drivers)
 * micahg is having issues with HP
<rye> micahg: issues like the one i described?
<micahg> rye: yes
<micahg> with HP the firmware wasn't loaded, once I did that I had no issue printing
<rye> micahg: well, in my case the printer does not need the firmware, so it does not look like the same thing
<micahg> rye: kern.log shows the printer repeatedly disconnecting though
<rye> micahg: oh, this is interesting, same here
<tr0n> i downloaded ntop but when i run it i get an error saying to run it with -P <directory>, what dir should i specify?
<rye> tr0n: check the man page of ntop - -P --db-file-path, -Q --spool-file-path These parameters specify where ntop stores database files. This is not 12.04-specific question though
<tr0n> well i run 12.04
<tr0n> i just ran elinks http://localhost:3000 and it worked
<wasteoftime> hey can i get oneiric knowledge here
<tr0n> no, read the topic
<tr0n> go to #ubuntu
<wasteoftime> i am banned from everywhere
<wasteoftime> isint precise linux??/
<tr0n> again, read the topic
<tr0n> this is a channel for precise
<tr0n> !ot | wasteoftime
<ubottu> wasteoftime: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wasteoftime> will u please let me get oneiric advise here i am banned from everywhere
<Dulak> You'd think the name was enough of a clue, but he's not even subtle about it.
<tr0n> no
<tr0n> haha
<Krasik> hello
<Krasik> I am having an ATI issue
<Krasik> anyone here willing to help me work on an ATI Xpress 1150 issue?
<Num83rGuy> Copy / paste it from the other channel
<Krasik> the issue is it'snot installing properly
<Krasik> I'm having problems installing the appropriate driver
<Krasik> Under System Details, it shows Graphics as Unknown
<Num83rGuy> Have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Krasik> I will read that, thanks!
<Num83rGuy> Krasik I am not sure if it will help I'm an nvidia guy my self.
<Krasik> me too
<Krasik> can't help my lappy came with ATI and I want Linux ha
<Num83rGuy> Aye.
<anthropos> is anyone else experiencing an issue in 12.04 whereby seahorse won't save any passwords (manually added) in a keyring
<Krasik> :)
<curiousx> =)
<Krasik> I will have to restart to get bak in linux
<Krasik> and dl XChat for linux
<curiousx> ok
<Krasik> loading 11.10 on usb just incase I want to downgrade
<Krasik> so, I'll swap over when that is finished, should be in the next minute or so
<curiousx> ok
<Krasik> I do like 12.04 so I hope I can get that to work properly
<Krasik> at least I can get full resolution
<curiousx> ye
<Krasik> okay, I'll be back in linux
<curiousx> there is no problem
<curiousx> give me a minute
<curiousx> where were we ? =P
<curiousx> so here we are xD
<Krasik> hi
<Krasik> okay, I'm back
<Krasik> in Linux
<curiousx> ye with 12.04?
<Krasik> yes
<curiousx> did you downloaded the driver?
<Krasik> yes
<Krasik> jsut finished
<Krasik> haven't tried installing just yet
<curiousx> Krasik: sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0
<Krasik> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done debconf is already the newest version. dkms is already the newest version. dkms set to manually installed. fakeroot is already the newest version. fakeroot set to manually installed. libqtgui4 is already the newest version. libstdc++6 is already the newest version. wget is already the newest version. You might want to run 'apt-get -f ins
<Krasik> where does it download to trom the terminal
<curiousx> nowhere
<Krasik> okay, so how do I run it
<Krasik> after I wget'ed it
<curiousx> Krasik: uname -a
<Krasik> uname -a
<Krasik> what?
<curiousx> in the terminal type: uname -a
<Krasik> okay, I did
<curiousx> paste it
<Krasik> Linux ArtofKrasik2 3.2.0-20-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 27 16:42:26 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Krasik> I am running 64 bit
<curiousx> Krasik: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Krasik> so, that could be part of my issue, and that Precise isn't support
<curiousx> could be
<Krasik> Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch  xserver-xorg-core : Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-6 E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Krasik> I've tried the apt-get -f install
<Krasik> lots of failed dependencies
<curiousx> oh! i forgot apt said you run 'apt-get -f install'
<curiousx> so: sudo apt-get -f install
<Krasik> tried that several times
<curiousx> if ask for somthing just hit "Y"
<Krasik> krasik@ArtofKrasik2:~$ sudo apt-get install -f Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libc6-i386 lib32gcc1 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. The following extra packages will be installed:   xserver-xorg-video-ati The following packages will be upgraded:   
<Krasik> yes, I did
<jussi> is it possible to change the style of what is presented when pressing alt-tab?
<Krasik> The following packages will be upgraded:   xserver-xorg-video-ati 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/7,408 B of archives. After this operation, 237 kB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-ati:  xserver-xorg-core (2:1.11.4-0ubuntu7) breaks xserver-xorg-video-6 and i
<curiousx> jussi: ye with compiz-config-setting-manager
<jussi> curiousx: right, let me go have a look :)
<curiousx> Krasik: use http://paste.ubuntu.com for large paste
<Krasik> also Curiousx, my package system is broken
<curiousx> i know
<Krasik> okay, thanks
<curiousx> Krasik: have you aptitude installed ?
<Krasik> not sure
<Krasik> no
<Krasik> and missing dependencies
<Krasik> I thought apt-get would dlownload the required dependencies
<Krasik> unluess, my package system is broken
<curiousx> i dont think that might possible install it but, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<jussi> Krasik: try running sudo apt-get update
<Krasik> I have
<Krasik> no avail
<jussi> then the apt-get install -f
<Krasik> I disabled the ppa repositories
<Krasik> earlier hoping that owuld fix my package system, nope
<jussi> Krasik: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<curiousx> that will ask a lot of things
<curiousx> Krasik: wich PPA you disabled it ?
<Krasik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903487/
<Krasik> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-ati:  xserver-xorg-core (2:1.11.4-0ubuntu7) breaks xserver-xorg-video-6 and is installed.   xserver-xorg-video-ati (1:6.13.99+git20100903.2b98ec1f-0ubuntu0tormod) provides xserver-xorg-video-6. dpkg: error processing xserver-xorg-video-ati (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:  xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Krasik> can't seem to repair my package catalog
<curiousx> Krasik: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<Krasik> he following packages have unmet dependencies:  xserver-xorg-core : Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-6 E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Krasik> all comes down to that xserver-xorg-core
<curiousx> Krasik: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx
<BlakJak> Krasik: what source are yo uusing
<BlakJak> use the 'main source'... when I installed my xubuntu 12.04b1 using a local source I suffered from out of date source screwing wwith stuff
<BlakJak> just chcking - coz your problem looks a little similar to what i had
<Krasik> hmm
<curiousx> Krasik: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Krasik> that didn't help
<Krasik> curiousx
<Krasik> okay
<curiousx> and see set "main source"
<BlakJak> Krasik: not sure who 'that didn't help' was directed at... once you've set the main source you need to run apt-get update from a shell
<BlakJak> with sudo, of course
<Krasik> I din't see main sourcfe
<Krasik> nvm
<BlakJak> curiousx: sorry i dont mean to get in the way
<Krasik> okay
<Krasik> so I think I'm getting somewhere
<curiousx> where say "Download from" you have to set "main server"
<Krasik> btw, thanks for your help guys, really
<Krasik> yeah, it was on server for United States
<Krasik> then disabled all under other sources
<Krasik> now what? lol
<curiousx> its ok BlakJak
<BlakJak> Krasik: so have you set main server instead of 'server from US' ?
<Krasik> yes
<BlakJak> ok, having done so, run apt-get update
<BlakJak> ?
<BlakJak> then run apt-get upgrade
<Krasik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903492/
<Krasik> okay
<Krasik> nothing to be upgraded
<BlakJak> ok.. 'twas worth a shot.. i'll shut up now :)
<Krasik> lol, thanks anyway! :)
<Krasik> I turn away no help
<BlakJak> (have found it helps to run off the main server when running the beta)
<Krasik> gotcha
<BlakJak> I have another problem... bugs with the panel in xubuntu
<Krasik> now, how do I install this bad bow
<Krasik> boy
<Krasik> well, not really, crappy card
<curiousx> Krasik: lets try another, sudo apt-get -f install
<Krasik> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libc6-i386 lib32gcc1 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Krasik> I also have synaptic, but not running
<curiousx> Krasik: sudo apt-get autoremove
<curiousx> ok
<Krasik> okay
<Krasik> removed
<curiousx> Krasik: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Krasik> krasik@ArtofKrasik2:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate
<curiousx> well seems like we dont have 32 libs on precise =P
<Krasik> heh
<curiousx> lets try another way to install it
<Krasik> okay
<BlakJak> sec
<Krasik> I'm up for any suggestions
<curiousx> so... chmod u+x amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<Krasik> okay
<anthropos> you tried building the .deb with --buildpkg right?
<curiousx> i mean paste: ls
<curiousx> yep that what i wanted to do
<anthropos> sounds good, just be sure not to run the installer directly
<BlakJak> markf@hawkeye:~$ dpkg -l ia32-libs
<BlakJak> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<BlakJak> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<BlakJak> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<BlakJak> ||/ Name                        Version                     Description
<BlakJak> +++-===========================-===========================-======================================================================
<anthropos> building the package is def the way to go
<curiousx> but right now i try another way
<BlakJak> ii  ia32-libs                   20090808ubuntu35            ia32 shared libraries - transitional package
<Krasik> okay
<BlakJak> it's definately in the repo...
<Krasik> so after chmod in terminal,
<anthropos> if you get fglrx installed through ati's thing you have to be carefult to totally purge it before reinstalling a different verison
<Krasik> I don't think I have fglrx as I purged it earlier
<curiousx> oh!
<Krasik> which thanks to curiousx, I'm oh my way
<curiousx> Krasik: do: sudo apt-get update
<curiousx> then ia32libs have tobe in repos
<curiousx> BlakJak: got it
<BlakJak> thought he'd done that already :\
<curiousx> me too
<Krasik> doing itnow
<Krasik> installing
<Krasik> re-ran sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<curiousx> what you are installing ? did you run the installer ?
<Krasik> now it's getting all the dependencies
<curiousx> ah! ok
<curiousx> ok ok
<curiousx> so now you have ia32-libs?
<Krasik> soon
<BlakJak> yay... progress
<Krasik> still gettin
<Krasik> indeed
<curiousx> ok
<curiousx> so... paste: ls
<curiousx> i mean where do you have the ATI installer ?
<Krasik> what does that mean
<Krasik> the one we dl'ed through the terminal? no idea where it saved to
<curiousx> give what you have in a specific directory
<Krasik> I do have a 9.3 catalyst
<curiousx> ok
<curiousx> type: ls
<curiousx> and paste the ouput
<Krasik> ls
<curiousx> ye
<Krasik> 1s
<curiousx> LS lowercase
<Krasik> ls
<Krasik> where
<curiousx> ye
<Krasik> do I type this
<Krasik> lol
<curiousx> just type it
<Krasik> ls
<Krasik> I did
<curiousx> paste the ouptu
<Krasik> I have no output
<curiousx> in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Krasik> do you mean in terminal?
<curiousx> well open a terminal do you know what is a terminal
<Krasik> k
<curiousx> ?
<Krasik> yes, I've used linux in the past
<Krasik> OpenSuSE
<Krasik> pasting
<curiousx> ok
<Krasik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903513/
<Krasik> still installing the libs
<curiousx> well... copy and paste in the same terminal: chmod u+x amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<Krasik> done
<Krasik> okay
<Krasik> libs are done
<curiousx> now: sudo sh amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<Krasik> cool, it's downloading this time
<curiousx> whats?
<Krasik> I believe prereqs
<Krasik> now it's getting more
<Krasik> although, there's a error
<Krasik> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap", at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 97.
<Krasik> but hasn;t halted anything yet
<Krasik> now it says continuing to build package
<curiousx> well whatever, paste: ls
<curiousx> ok wait
<Krasik> continuing package build
<curiousx> wait for that to finish its works
<anthropos> those errors are a dime a dozen...
<Krasik> it shows blinking cursor and I can type but I'm not at a hash
<Krasik> just simply below the words continuing package uild
<anthropos> it's working
<Krasik> sweet
<Krasik> taking quite a while
<Krasik> but that's cool
<Volkodav> anybody filed the bug on xfce-xkb not saving the layout option over reboot ?
<Krasik> damnit!
<Krasik> nvm
<Krasik> jumped the gun
<Krasik> ha
<Krasik> now I have a .deb
<curiousx> paste: ls
<anthropos> sudo dpkg -i <file>
<curiousx> nop
<curiousx> you should have more than one .deb
<anthropos> i think it makes three
<Krasik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903533/
<curiousx> ye
<Krasik> yes
<Krasik> it did
<anthropos> then that is the expected behavior, so far so good
<Krasik> yay
<curiousx> now: sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<anthropos> be careful you don't have other versions lying around if you do that
<curiousx> he dont have
<curiousx> we unistall it
<Krasik> errors
<curiousx> deamn
<Krasik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903534/
<anthropos> it sucks that fglrx depends on all these 32 bit libs
<Krasik> indeed
<anthropos> you did get the 64 bit ver right?
<Krasik> yes
<curiousx> ye its ok lets try one thing
<anthropos> just checking
<Krasik> k
<curiousx> first wa have to uninstall those .deb wait a second
<Krasik> k
<curiousx> try this: sudo ddpkg -r fglrx_8.950
<curiousx> tell me if it works
<Krasik> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching fglrx_8.950
<Krasik> I noticed in synaptic that fglrx needs upgraded
<Krasik> or you can mark for ugprade
<Krasik> it is listed under Broken for custom filters
<curiousx> ok, so: sudo dpkg -r fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-amdcccle
<curiousx> this will do the trick =P
<Krasik> it is doing stuff
<Krasik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903541/
<curiousx> now: sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1 libc6-i386
<curiousx> hope you can install them
<Krasik> initailly no, doing a sudo apt-get iinstall -ef
<Krasik> f
<Krasik> -f
<Krasik> it's now fixing itself Ithink
<Krasik> not sure
<Krasik> it says setting up lib32gcc1
<Krasik> so perhaps so
<curiousx> ye
<curiousx> and libc6-i386?
<Krasik> yes
<Krasik> DKMS: install completed. update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index... Setting up fglrx-dev (2:8.950-0ubuntu1) ... Setting up fglrx-amdcccle (2:8.960-0ubuntu1) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3
<Krasik> okay
<Krasik> so
<curiousx> so let do on thing: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<curiousx> one*
<Krasik> I believe it's wokring
<curiousx> ok
<Krasik> yes
<Krasik> dio e
<Krasik> done
<curiousx> paste: aptitude search lib32gcc1 libc6-i386
<Krasik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903547/
<curiousx> now: sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<curiousx> and everything will be ok
<Krasik> I think so
<Krasik> dpkg: warning: downgrading fglrx from 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 to 2:8.950-0ubuntu1.
<Krasik> it's working
<curiousx> ye
<Krasik> thansk again
<curiousx> i know trust me everything will be ok
<curiousx> tell when it fhish its works
<curiousx> tell me*
<Krasik> sure will
<Krasik> k
<Krasik> done
<Krasik> brb
<curiousx> wait
<curiousx> where you going?
<curiousx> now: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Krasik> back
<Krasik> no such file or directory
<curiousx> doesnt matter, finally: sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<Krasik> I don't think 12.04 uses xorg.conf
<curiousx> then reboot
<Krasik> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Krasik> but shoudl I reboot now, despite that?
<curiousx> ok reboot
<Krasik> k
<Krasik_> hi
<Krasik_> okay, back
<Krasik_> lost my resolution though
<Krasik_> graphics show VESA
<Krasik_> which I think is better than Unknown lol
<curiousx> bad luck i dont know whats can we do
<Krasik_> damn
<Krasik_> okay
<Krasik_> may have to downgrade to 11.10
<curiousx> lspci
<Krasik_> pretty sure the stock drivers work
<curiousx> ye ill do that
<curiousx> yep
<curiousx> i installed 12.2 in more than one PC but not in Precise
<curiousx> i installed it on 11.10
<Krasik_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903558/
<curiousx> i mean what is the ATI graphic card do you have?
<Krasik_> it's cool, I've already set up the USB for 11.10
<Krasik_> ATI Xpress 1150
<Krasik_> ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
<curiousx> an old ati
<curiousx> well try whit Oneric
<Krasik_> well, doing a sudo apt-get upgrade
<curiousx> with
<Krasik_> got 72 uprades
<Krasik_> I think I'll just go with oneric
<Krasik_> whicn is 11.10 right?
<curiousx> but this message "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected" tells that maybe 12.2 doesnt support 1150 maybe an older driver will support it
<Krasik_> perhaps
<anthropos> try using the driver picker on their website
<Krasik_> I did
<Krasik_> no linux
<Krasik_> download
<Krasik_> but I read somewhere that the xpress 1150 is very similar to the x300
<anthropos> so it wouldn't let you specify linux as an os?
<Krasik_> I dl'ed those drivers
<Krasik_> no avail
<Krasik_> not for the 1150 no
<anthropos> check online and see if anyone else has their xpress 1150 working in linux
<anthropos> with fglrx
<curiousx> goo idea
<anthropos> it may be a lost cause, or there may be some trick
<Krasik_> if the upgrades I'm dong currently do not work
<Krasik_> I'm downgrading in hopes it works in 11.10
<anthropos> check online
<anthropos> first
<Krasik_> be back, rebooting
<Krasik> back
<curiousx> now with ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Krasik> haha
<Krasik> no
<Krasik> just checked to see of the upgrades did anything
<Krasik> nope
<Krasik> still on VESA
<curiousx> well... cya
<kyoushuu> Is it possible to ask for a package to be updated to a newer version?
<bazhang> kyoushuu, which package
<kyoushuu> zlib
<bazhang> !info zlib
<ubottu> Package zlib does not exist in precise
<kyoushuu> it's very old now (current one is from 2005)
<kyoushuu> zlib1g
<bazhang> !info zlib1g
<ubottu> zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu4 (precise), package size 49 kB, installed size 147 kB
<bazhang> which do you need
<njin> hello, who manage unmounting device during shutdown ?
<kyoushuu> I need a newer version, the latest one is 1.2.6 (January 29, 2012)
<kyoushuu> it is required by some of the programs I need to compile
<bazhang> kyoushuu, to fix some issue?
<kyoushuu> one of them is gwaei
<kyoushuu> yes, it won't compile, it is missing gzoffset
<kyoushuu> it is in 1.2.4
<bazhang> !info gwaei
<ubottu> gwaei (source: gwaei): Japanese-English Dictionary for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0b1-1 (precise), package size 213 kB, installed size 907 kB
<kyoushuu> the current version of gwaei upstream is 3.4.1, which requires gzoffset
<bazhang> something wrong with the repos version?
<kyoushuu> an upstream version needs the newer zlib
<bazhang> understood, but is there an issue with the repos version?
<kyoushuu> I don't have any other than that missing function
<bazhang> kyoushuu, sorry, which missing function in the repos version?
<kyoushuu> the repos version doesn't have gzoffset, which is added in 1.2.4
<bazhang> and what does gzoffset offer
<kyoushuu> it is needed by an upstream version of gwaei (3.4.1), that I want to compile
<bazhang> kyoushuu, ok, well not sure what gzoffset offers exactly, and normally I'd say check for a PPA or backports/proposed, but I really doubt something like zlib1g would fit into that
<kyoushuu> is that so..., I'll try to look for some alternatives then
<bazhang> if you were to say what gzoffset offered exactly, I could suggest some alternatives...
<kyoushuu> I actually don't know what it is, but I think it's for compressing using deflate, it's actually just an additional function added to zlib for compatibility for some library. Though it seems like it really needs to be with zlib, since gwaei uses its header and other functions in zlib are used by gwaei.
<jo-erlend> hey... The activity logger privacy settings has disappeared from System Settings?
<jo-erlend> It's coming back, yes?
<aamir_> Hi, I need help on changing the user group in 12.04. Using VirtualBox and need to add my self under vboxusers
<jo-erlend> aamir_, I don't know any way of doing that in the GUI anymore. But it's easy: open a terminal and enter "sudo adduser username groupname"
<jo-erlend> so; sudo adduser aamir vboxusers
<aamir_> thanks
<aamir_> its done
<aamir_> Thanks a lot
<jo-erlend_> when I maximize a window, it's maximized on the wrong screen. Is this a known bug?
<jo-erlend_> it's extremely annoying.
<jokerdino> jo-erlend_: i still have the activity log manager in my system settings here..
<jo-erlend_> jokerdino, you do, huh? It's called "Privacy" or is it somewhere else?
<jokerdino> privacy it is
<jo-erlend_> hmm. I don't have it.
<jokerdino> check if you have activity-log-manager-control-center installed
<SlimG> My Lenovo X121e freeze up immediately after I hit "next" on the ubiquity where I setup my login, same thing happens on every dailo .iso I've tried the last 3 weeks
<SlimG> I tried "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in the background, but it freezes immediately, and give no output before freezing
<SlimG> I've replaced the HDD with a Kingston SSD, and updated to the latest BIOS/EFI firmware
<SlimG> I've tried unencrypted and encrypted home, still crashes
<SlimG> s/crashes/freezes/
<scriptwarlock> SlimG, while you are using only as live no freezes?
<gnufs> Hi people
<gnufs> I'm on 12.04, my first post-Unity Ubuntu install, and I can't seem to figure something out
<gnufs> How can I increase the number of workspaces?
<gnufs> I have tried changing /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces to 6 in gconf-editor, but it didn't make any change (even after a reboot)
<jokerdino> gnufs: that one changes for unity-2d, not unity
<gnufs> mkay
<gnufs> makes sense
<gnufs> any idea on how to change it on unity?
<jokerdino> you can use myunity to change it.
<jokerdino> myunity > desktop
<gnufs> holy moly, it's really there!
<gnufs> thanks!
<jokerdino> gnufs: hang on.
<gnufs> it works, beautifully
<jokerdino> ok, i was just going to point out that you can do it in gconf-editor as well
<jokerdino> anyway, have fun in 12.04
<scriptwarlock> jokerdino, compizdonfig has that settings if i'm not mistaken
<jokerdino> scriptwarlock: it does too.
<jokerdino> but, i don't prefer suggesting ccsm if there is a better alternative.
<gnufs> thanks, i am. i was expecting to hate unity after reading all the rants about it, and I kinda did my first week with it (i installed on alpha2 release)
<gnufs> but now i quite like it :)
<scriptwarlock> don't hate see this teaser... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDCxAx1kLPw&feature=player_embedded
<mateo__> Hello
<mateo__> how can I configure the launcher to wiggle until I attend the event?
<ironhalik> mateo__: yeah, in CCSM if I recall correctly
<mateo__> ironhalik, unity plugin?
<ironhalik> yup
<mateo__> I can't see it :D
<ironhalik> hmm, indeed :>
<mateo__> could you provide the string to search?
<ironhalik> something with 'urgent'
<ironhalik> but not sure if you can change for how long should it wiggle :)
<mateo__> I can only change the urgent animation
<ironhalik> yeah, its quite possible its all you can do there
<ironhalik> sorry
<mateo__> mmm
<mateo__> that's unconvinient
<mateo__> I don't want to miss emails or chats from work
<ironhalik> hmm, the messeging applet should turn blue when there are pending emails in thunderbird
<ironhalik> or IMs in pidgin/empathy
<mateo__> yeah, you are possibly right, I'm talking about xchat
<ironhalik> https://launchpad.net/xchat-indicator
<ironhalik> you could try that
<ironhalik> AFAIK, they managed to script and integrate irssi into the indicator :)
<ironhalik> so xchat should work too ;>
<mateo__> ah
<mateo__> lot of thanks
<loganville> quick question, I'm having issues with the visual alert full screen flash in 12.04, could you tell me where to look for logs?
<loganville> I checked launchpad but wasn't able to find a bug report, so I'm not sure if I should create one or not since I don't have any logs
<sddhrthrt> Is it possible to have wobbly windows in 12.04 yet?
<glosoli> it is
<glosoli> why you ask
<sddhrthrt> unity didnt support it in 11.10
<sddhrthrt> or 11.04
<sddhrthrt> unity crashed
<glosoli> support afaik
<sddhrthrt> ah. ok.
<ix_> <ix_> hello, why can't I connect to any encrypted wireless network on lubuntu 12.04? I can't even click on any of them
<ix_> <ix_> the guys over at lubuntu are sleeping
<bazhang> this is the right channel, not #lubuntu
<ix_> so is 12.04 going well?
<bazhang> first have you set the ap using ifconfig iwconfig
<pyr0> make sure you have the newest drivers first.
<ix_> I've used Linux distros since 2006
<ix_> I am connected to an unencrypted network
<ix_> so my wireless card works
<pyr0> I have a linksys usb newegg special that could 'see' wireless networks but not associate
<bazhang> so this should be a cinch
<pyr0> I had to compile the driver to get wpa2 supported
<sddhrthrt> Hey guys I just created an adhoc network, with a passkey or without, but it doesnt  connect to itselF!
<sddhrthrt> Is it related to the problme ix_ is talking ambout?
<ix_> I don't think so
<loganville> any ideas about what to do about the visual alert/bell?
<ix_> anyway, I could install wicd, just to check if everything is ok with the driver
<ix_> but I'm pretty sure it will go fine
<sddhrthrt> and bazhang What is setting the ap in ifconfig/iwconfig?
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, why would you want it to connect to itself
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: because after you create an adhoc network, you haveto connect to it first, before others can use it, right?
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, you mean an extender?
<sddhrthrt> Yeah, kinda. I have ethernet, and i want my roomie to share the conection. So, i create a wireless network and he connects to it.
<sddhrthrt> We used to do this in 10.04, it was pretty sttarigtforward. trayicon>create a new wireless network>configure it>connect to it
<sddhrthrt> now he could see it
<bazhang> ics?
<nabukadnezar43> anyone knows how to add "create launcher" in the right context menu?
<nabukadnezar43> i am using gnome classic with gnome panel
<sddhrthrt> but in Ubuntu 12.04, it says connecting to 'adhoc'... then it doesnt connect.. wireless network disconnected!
<maximilius> hello. where would i lookup information regarding bugs of compiz?
<ix__> ok, so wicd works with encrypted wifi
<sddhrthrt> what say, bazhang ?
<ix__> network manager does not
<bazhang> !ics | sddhrthrt this?
<ubottu> sddhrthrt this?: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sddhrthrt> Nah, i already did that with 10.04. Anyway, tell me why this doesnt work in 12.04:
<sddhrthrt> trayicon for networkmanager>create a new wireless network > networkname=blah, encryption=wep 128bit, password=passw>create
<sddhrthrt> it says connecting, the ) )) )))) thing comes for some time.. then it says disconnected.
<sddhrthrt> ugh. this is irritating.
<sddhrthrt> Someone tell me, why can i not create a wireless network with network-manager?
<pyr0> is your wireless interface up?
<sddhrthrt> pyr0: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<sddhrthrt> from iwconfig
<sddhrthrt> which other line?
<pyr0> ifconfig wlan0:  Does it say "UP"
<pyr0> if not try: ifconfig wlan0 up
<sddhrthrt> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 68:a3:c4:28:e5:96   UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000  RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<sddhrthrt> there's no up :/
<pyr0> yes there is
<sddhrthrt> ok.. yeah
<pyr0> UP BROADCAST .....
<sddhrthrt> so?
<sddhrthrt> se what i said?
<sddhrthrt> trayicon for networkmanager>create a new wireless network > networkname=blah, encryption=wep 128bit, password=passw>create
<sddhrthrt> it says connecting, the ) )) )))) thing comes for some time.. then it says disconnected.
<pyr0> so unless it's a linksys AE1000 I'm not sure I can do much more... I did have the same problem but the fix was specific to my usb wireless adapter
<sddhrthrt> pyr0: what direction does the fix go? what *may* i need to do?
<pyr0> I had to compile an older version of the driver specific to my wireless card, I'd start by checking the ubuntu "additional drivers" in system settings and then the manufacturer's website if ubuntu doesn't give you the option to use a different driver
<pyr0> just because you can see the NIC as a device, doens't mean it's working properly. I also could see if in ifconfig and iwconfig but I couldn't associate to a wireless network. It'd even scan for networks but wouldn't associate
<pyr0> *could see my wireless card in if/iwconfig
<sddhrthrt> ah. now i see something.. yes, ofcourse, in Additional Drivers, my Breadcom STA wireless driver is isntalled. But, if what you said is right, it just doesnt work. Should i waint for Ubuntu final release for ann updated driver?
<pyr0> what make/model of wireless card do you have?
<sddhrthrt> broadcom
<pyr0> do you know the model?
<sddhrthrt> model: where do i check, again?
<sddhrthrt> command?
<notify> haha
<bazhang> lspci
<pyr0> lspci (card) or lsusb  (usb)
<sddhrthrt> they skip my tiny head :P
<sddhrthrt> breadcom BCM4313
<sddhrthrt> *broadcom BCM4313
<bazhang> doubt it
<sddhrthrt> why? bazhang
<bazhang> I'd guess you are not setting it up correctly over there being a driver issue sddhrthrt
<sddhrthrt> eh.. you're not clear
<sddhrthrt> what is there to set up?
<sddhrthrt> it worked without any special *setting up* in ubuntu 10.04. Even here, i had installed broadcom STA drivers from additional drivers
<pyr0> sddhrthrt, read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12355/how-do-i-get-my-broadcom-bcm4313-working-correctly
<bazhang> you've made sure the driver is properly  installed, associated with the ap, checked the correct mode, brought the device down then up all of those sddhrthrt ?
<pyr0> check out the stuff on blacklisting the drivers that don't work
<bazhang> <sddhrthrt> pyr0: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<bazhang> thats NOT associated sddhrthrt
<pyr0> I also had to do that with mine so it didn't detect the card and use the new (but broken) driver
<notify> new (but broken) ? surely all new stuff is better :)
<bazhang> !regression
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, is that sufficiently clear?
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: Yes, but the *associated with the ap* thing is not yet clear
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, what it means? or how to do it
<sddhrthrt> pyr0: I should apologize for not searching google with my model number.
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: both.
<notify> sddhrthrt: choose an access point (ap) and put in the key
<sddhrthrt> ah.
<sddhrthrt> yes.
<bazhang> associate means ifconfig will show the ap
<sddhrthrt> see, i'm creating my own access point here. I'm creating my own ad-hoc wireless network. so, this is the sole problem - it doesnt connect itself to the ap i just created.
<bazhang> as to how, check the wifi wiki
<pyr0> notify, if only I could convince my wife...
<bazhang> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, ^
<sddhrthrt> yes, thanks bazhang . But the last step - it stays in connecting.. and then disconnects. I'm sure i've done all the steps - and its some other problem.
<pyr0> bazhang, iwconfig will show the ap, ifconfig does not
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, yet it's not associated
<pyr0> if you're trying to use one wireless card as an ap and a client, I'm not sure that'll work, but you shouldn't need to use it as a client anyway
<sddhrthrt> pyr0: isnt that the usual process?
<sddhrthrt> how do you create a wireless network for others to join?
<sddhrthrt> Create a wireless network, then connect yourself to it. Then, others can see it. right?
<pyr0> I have no idea, i've never tried it
<notify> buy a wireless router
<pyr0> oooh
<sddhrthrt> notify: thhis is for fun, what we are doing. we could pretty much live without it than buy a router :D
<pyr0> yeah but I don't think you can connect to yourself, you should already be connected when you create it, it's the other wireless device that should be connecting
<sddhrthrt> anyway, my comp needs a restart. I've uninstalled broadcom STA drivers that jockey suggested., as your link said. i'll try the next steps and come back.
<notify> sddhrthrt: i see. maybe i'm in the wrong channel here, cos i thought it was for support for 12.04 and establishing whether bug reports need filing ...
<pyr0> sddhrthrt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<pyr0> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+wireless+ap
<bazhang> pyr0, dont use that here...
<sddhrthrt> Yes, now that i'm done with uninstaling the STA drivers, i'm trying to instal
<sddhrthrt> the other driver.
<sddhrthrt> hey guys.
<sddhrthrt> So, after some browsing, it turns out Broadcom BCM4313 is actually supported after the 2.6 kernel in ubuntu 11.10.
<sddhrthrt> Now, any idea how to verify the same on my computer, because i just upgraded from ubuntu 10.04
<sddhrthrt> so it *might* not have been enabled, too, right?
<sddhrthrt> should i reinstall the kernel for this?
<ironhalik> sddhrthrt: try manually loading b43 module
<bibinou> hi
<ironhalik> modprobe b43
<bibinou> I updated compiz and now my virtual desktops config was resetted to defaults (a 2x2 square)
<bibinou> how can I get my config back ?
<bibinou> (i was using 1 row of 4 desktops)
<ironhalik> bibinou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<ironhalik> not sure if you can recover the old config, but you can set it manually :)
<bibinou> thank you
<sddhrthrt> ok, now ironhalik , it worked, it started the module, but still the problem persists
<sddhrthrt> I say create a new wireless network, it does, then stays idle for some time and then says Wireless Network - disconnected.
<sddhrthrt> So, i cant understand what the freaking problem iS!!!!
<ironhalik> chill out :) broadcom support under linux is kinda crappy
<ironhalik> first, add b43 to /etc/modules
<ironhalik> check dmesg for network logs
<ironhalik> or try this command
<ironhalik> grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog
<ironhalik> after adding b43, try applying the microsft patch, rebooting the machine ;>
<bluefrog> sddhrthrt, make sure you un-blacklist bcm43 in blacklist.conf
<ironhalik> actually, bcm43 was replaced by b43 module
<bluefrog> ok
<ironhalik> so you should make sure bcm43xx is blacklisted so it wont get in conflict with b43
<sddhrthrt> what s the microsoft patch you are talking baout, ironhalik
<sddhrthrt> ?
<sddhrthrt> pyr0: Hey, can you check if you have wpa-supplicant installed in your pc?
<sddhrthrt> pyr0: That is , if you are using networkmanager for, well, managing network!
<pyr0> wpa_supplicant yes
<sddhrthrt> ah :)
<sddhrthrt> so, what is this, anybody?
<sddhrthrt> (wlan0): device state change: config -> failed (reason 'supplicant-timeout') [50 120 11]
<sddhrthrt> eh? this is in my syslog..
<sddhrthrt> when i tried to activate my wireless network
<Jeruvy> sddhrthrt, the supplicant is the software that manages your wireless connection.  If it's timing out then it's not getting the responses in the correct time frame.  This could be due to stale connection information or something with the wifi, or software level interference (ie:firewalls, other connection managers..)
<sddhrthrt> so, suggestions? Jeruvy ?
<Jeruvy> sddhrthrt, remove any connection information.  Disable any firewall.  Ensure your wifi is a nice strong connection..
<sddhrthrt> how do you remove any connection information?
<sddhrthrt> there is no firewall.
<sddhrthrt> i'm creating a new wireless network here, so there is no question about the sterngth=
<Jeruvy> sddhrthrt, I'm not uptodate on wifi managers in 12.04, perhaps someone else can advise.
<neyder_> Hi there
<Will123456> hey guys. if i set my background to an image then save a new image in gimp to that same file path, my unity launcher flashes multiple colours for the duration of the saving period. in my head i'm imagining unity constantly reloading the image from the disk very inefficiently. am i barking up the wrong tree? what do you think is happening?
<skyjumper> longshot maybe, but i just switched from mate to unity on precise, and now everything is noticeably more laggy
<skyjumper> wondering if anyone would know what to check
<Will123456> skyjumper: what's laggy and in what way? and what hardware are you running?
<skyjumper> Will123456: thinkpad t61 with NVIDIA Corporation G84M [Quadro FX 570M] (rev a1)
<skyjumper> the thing i notice most is switching tabs in firefox
<skyjumper> but also switching workspaces in compiz
<skyjumper> sometimes that's 100% smooth, sometimes it's really jerky
<skyjumper> also i'm using the nvidia-current driver
<agoodm> Hi all, I have a multi monitor related ui suggestion for 12.04
<agoodm> if its welcome =)
<skyjumper> the alt-tab menu has almost a full second delay before popping up
<agoodm> skyjumper, not here...
<skyjumper> similar hardware?
<skyjumper> wonder if it would help if i made a video
<agoodm> dunno this pc is a i7 920@4ghz with powerful graphics card
<agoodm> nothing takes long :P
<krasik> How goes it
<agoodm> hi
<krasik> so, I downgraded from 12.04 to 11.10 in hopes of fixing my ATI driver issue
<krasik> nope ha
<krasik> still no ATI driver shown in Graphics
<skyjumper> simple compiz stuff shouldn't be laggy on a core2duo@2.4 either
<agoodm> with 12.04 on multiple monitors if a window is maximised but not focused; for example its maximised on the other monitor) is it possible to show the window controls close min/maximise buttons?  Currently I have to issue an extra click just to close the non focused window as the buttons dont show with hovering...
<agoodm> hope this makes sense
<krasik> lol
<trism> agoodm: possibly related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/741603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 741603 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window buttons disappear on maximized windows by changing focus to another maximised window on multi-monitor setups" [Undecided,Opinion]
<agoodm> trism, not sure this is the same thing
<agoodm> I wouldnt call it a bug just an annoyance...
<agoodm> if Ive got two maximised windows and want to close the one on the right I have to first give the window focus so that hovering over the top bar gives me the window control buttons
<trism> agoodm: I think the point is that there aren't any controls there for you to hover over, visible always or not
<agoodm> interesting
<trism> agoodm: as it happens, it seems that there may even been hidden controls there for the wrong window at the moment, bug 865701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 865701 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Maximized windows can be accidentally closed from wrong monitor." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865701
<agoodm> it would make sense for them to be there even if hidden till hovered over so I can close without additional clicks
<agoodm> ive not managed to close the wrong window yet...
<agoodm> once focus is provided the correct window controls do appear just a usability issue imo
<agoodm> im impressed though with how far unity has came
<agoodm> dont know if its technological improvements or improvements in my own skills but ive gone from omg cant use that when I first saw it to using it quite hapilly with a couple of gripes now
<agoodm> one question... I am coming from using windows as a daily O/S to having a seperate lower power machine for daily stuff and a power guzzling quad core box for windows and primarilly gaming...
<agoodm> all my files are mainly stored on a NAS box which is actually a linux server with a bunch of disks in raid 5, currently in ubuntu im accessing these via mounting the samba share but there must be a better way...
<agoodm> I thought nfs but I cant see workable way of making that work atm...
<agoodm> (I run an it services company supporting linux server installations at a bunch of businesses)
<imnichol> anyone know of a GUI for gsettings?
<trism> imnichol: since the settings are currently stored in dconf you can install dconf-tools and use dconf-editor
<skyjumper> imnichol: gconf-editor?
<skyjumper> oh dconf
<imnichol> And where are the values stored in dconf?
<trism> imnichol: where is the file? the user settings are in ~/.config/dconf/ but it isn't human readable
<trism> imnichol: the schemas for gsettings are in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<imnichol> Sorry, typed that in the wrong window
<agoodm> to make a usb boot disk for 12.04 do I just dd the iso onto the flash pen as per debian?
<jtaylor> agoodm: there is a program to do it, gtk-disk-creator I think
<trism> agoodm: yes you can just dd the iso now if you'd like
<jtaylor> just search for disk in the dash
<agoodm> nice :)
<agoodm> another ui suggestion you probably have already had for 12.04...
<agoodm> when you hit super and start typing the name of an app it would be nice to have the first one kinda selected so you knew which one would open when you hit enter
<agoodm> and so its obvious you dont need to hit down twice first...
<trism> agoodm: not a bad idea, doesn't really help to make the suggestions here though, you could raise a bug on launchpad or discuss it on one of the mailing lists (there may even already be a bug if you search a bit)
<spacebug-> hum unity (BAMF) lost track of my empathy window
<agoodm> I get embarrased making suggestions on launchpad, I always feel stupid
<trism> agoodm: you shouldn't, the worst that can happen is they will mark it invalid or won't fix, no big deal
<agoodm> more I dont know how to word things clearly. bloody dyslexia
<trism> agoodm: made sense to me
<agoodm> I want my new laptop but the sender/courier sucked :(
<spacebug-> strange. Both pidgin and empathy windows is no longer regognized by BAMF.
<spacebug-> also all settings in CCSM was restored to default
<agoodm> netbook might be lacking in the power dept
<agoodm> install on my pc took about 3 minutes
<agoodm> i think netbook is 15 minutes in and almost done now
<maximilius> hello. where would i lookup information regarding bugs of compiz?
<trism> maximilius: good place to start: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<maximilius> happy reviewing all that :)
<maximilius> e.g. after i typed the password at the login screen the system wont switch to the user interface at all and just show a blank screen
<maximilius> how do i make a bug report of that or search if one already exists?
<trism> maximilius: do any of the sessions work? (if you click the ubuntu icon on the login screen and choose ubuntu 2d for instance)
<maximilius> when i reboot 1-2 or 3 times it works again
<sddhrthrt> hey!
<sddhrthrt> what is dnsmasq?
<sddhrthrt> does it run by default in a new Ubuntu setup?
<mhall119> does anybody know if the LTS->LTS upgrade path is stable?
<mhall119> my 8 year old keeps asking me when I can put Unity on his computer
<Dulak> mhall119: I ran it without a hitch on my laptop.
<ironhalik> mhall119: generally, you cant get any guarantees
<Dulak> mhall119: ymmv of course but it was the smoothest LTS->LTS update I've had.  This is my fourth and the only one without any issues at all.
<agoodm> whats the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu 2d?
<agoodm> and more pertinently how do I move my unity bar icons around in 2d :S
<mhall119> agoodm: one uses the compiz-based Unity shell, the other uses the metacity-based Unity-2D shell
<Dulak> agoodm: grab the icon, pull it to the side a little and it should detach and allow you to move it
<trism> sddhrthrt: check out http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ for a nice overview of the changes
<mhall119> Dulak: thanks, maybe I'll try it this weekend
<agoodm> Dulak, that works in normal but not 2d
<agoodm> in 2d its just scrolling the unity bar icons...
<mhall119> agoodm: then that's probably a bug in 2d
<Dulak> I'm running 2d and I can drag the icon off to the side and move it up or down the stack
<agoodm> might be using gnome shell then on this as ordinary unity isnt exactly snappy
<agoodm> let me try an update...
<agoodm> unity bar across the bottom would make a lot of sense on 'vertically challenges' screens
<agoodm> challenged*
<sddhrthrt> trism: Thanks!
<Dulak> I'm happy with it, the last update fixed auto-hide for me so I get my full screen finally
<skyjumper> is there a way to configure the # of workspaces in unity?
<agoodm> skyjumper, yes
<Fyodorovna> skyjumper, in ccsm
<agoodm> in unity 2d how do i reduce the button size on the panel
<skyjumper> any idea where in ccsm? it's not under desktop wall
<jbicha> skyjumper: open yelp and search for the page "what is a workspace"
<RedBunny> how do you change thesystem font .,....?
<RedBunny> in 12.04
<skyjumper> grr
<RedBunny> grrrEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Britan
<MechanisM> hello
<agoodm> hi
<MechanisM> how to kill process? skype not dies.
<agoodm> in terminal killall skype
<MechanisM> I tried killall skype
<MechanisM> kill ID_OF_PROCESS
<agoodm> killall -9 skype will make it try harder
<MechanisM> but it's still alive
<MechanisM> what means -9 ?
<MechanisM> it worked without it
<MechanisM> earlier
<MechanisM> but thanxx -9 helped
<agoodm> if you are having skype issues makes sure you use the version from the ubuntu repos
<MechanisM> agoodm thanxx you solved my issue
<MechanisM> yes I'm using the one from repos
<jinjorge> is there a version in the ubuntu repos for 12.04?
<MechanisM> but one with tabs is nicer
<agoodm> in the canonical partners repo
<MechanisM> I have ubuntu 12.04 x64
<MechanisM> but skype in repos only x32
<MechanisM> i386
<agoodm> works for me in x64
<MechanisM> for me too
<MechanisM> but it's strange
<agoodm> from the repo that is
<MechanisM> thanxx dude
<agoodm> np
<MechanisM> btw what means this -9?
<jinjorge> Mechanism: saw a commit for Skype https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/skype/2.2.0.35-0precise2
<jtaylor> MechanisM: see man kill
<jinjorge> is this what you installed? agoodm
<MechanisM> when new gnome will come into ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> MechanisM, it has gnome 3 now gnome 2 is not supported by its own developers
<MechanisM> I mean gnome 3.4
<agoodm> jinjorge, ??
<MechanisM> https://twitter.com/#!/gnome look at last message
<UrB> MechanisM: today if you enable extra PPAs for it (running it as we type) - officially, no idea
<MechanisM> so gnome 3,4 released about 4 hours ago
<jtaylor> 12.04 has most of 3.4
<jtaylor> already
<MechanisM> yep I'm on 12.04 thats why I'm in ubuntu+1
<MechanisM> ohh okay then
<MechanisM> nautilus 3.4.0
<MechanisM> hehe
<agoodm> in ubuntu with gnome 2 I managed to have a little widget on the top bar which switched my cpu between different governors, ondemand performance etc.  what might an equivalent be in 12.04?
<jtaylor> indicator-cpufreq mprobably
<MechanisM> I've seen some at askubuntu
<agoodm> umn exmpletive
<agoodm> does tar -cvf blah.tar location/ not also include hidden . folders?
<agoodm> jtaylor, how do I add that to the bar?
<jtaylor> sorry no idea
<Fyodorovna> agoodm, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-indicator-ppa-installation-instructions-included.html
<agoodm> Fyodorovna, thanks installing it now
<Fyodorovna> agoodm, runs in precise I use it
<agoodm> i take it I need to log out/in to make it show up?
<agoodm> yep thats spot on
<Fyodorovna> agoodm, in the terminal indicator-cpufreq & exit
<darthanubis> anyone using kubuntu and just updated adobe flash, to find all flesh tones are now blue
<agoodm> nice :)
<agoodm> indicator-multiload also nice
<agoodm> thatll help me to know on my netbook if its doing something as it can be slow
<agoodm> bit worried about the update speed though...
<agoodm> waking the cpu up a lot
<jinjorge> agoodm:my apologies. my question wasn't clear
<Fyodorovna> agoodm, find apt-fast and use it.
<skyjumper> holy shit, restarted compiz and everything is 10x as fast now
<jinjorge> agoodm: was trying to figure out how you installed skype as I had run into an issue a while back
<skyjumper> anyone know why you can't alt-tab to pidgin conversation windows?
<agoodm> Fyodorovna, what does apt-fast do?
<mykrobinson> afternoon, all
<Fyodorovna> agoodm, use multiple channels to download much faster.
<agoodm> erm in software center enable the canonical partners repo, then searched skype
<mykrobinson> Got a stupid question. Can someone explain the "unity launcher window dodge" feature that many are complaining about? I read that it is not present in 12.04, so I assume this feature is different from autohide?
<agoodm> ah, I get 21mbit with just 1 so no speed difference for me
<jinjorge> agoodm:ok, will try that. was using apt-get install skype and always got some dependency errors
<agoodm> worked for me on a clean install of x64
<agoodm> ymmv!
<trism> mykrobinson: I believe the dodge feature would show the launcher most of the time except when a window got in the way, such as maximizing a window
<mykrobinson> ah. amazing how difficult it is to find information about this feature on Google, with the exception of articles talking about it being missing
<hostnode> Hey guys, I have 12.04, how do I stop rekonq to come up with a search of a hotkey command in case I don't have the program itself for that hotkey installed?
<agoodm> new laptop tomorrow, i think im more excited than a kid on xmas eve atm :P
<jinjorge> agoodm:Thanks!!! I am up and running
<|Long|> hi guys, who here good with x11vnc?
<KM0201> |Long|: i wouldn't say "good" but i've managed to get it working before
<|Long|> is there away i can config it run auto
<tux> how do i play trailers on apple.com
<tux> ?
<|Long|> if i close terminal is drop the connection
<mykrobinson> tux: you okay with using terminal for a sec?
<Guest62637> mykrobinson, sure
<mykrobinson> open up the terminal and type    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and press enter
<mykrobinson> enter your password
<Guest62637> i'll use vim instead but go on ;)
<|Long|> KM0201, can u help plz
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: uncomment each line that begins with    deb   except the very top one, then save. This will enable the multiverse repositories, etc
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: once that is done, then type     sudo apt-get update
<KM0201> |Long|: it runs in the terminal, so if yuou close the terminal, of course the connection will drop
<KM0201> i'm not sure how you could change that
<Guest62637> multiverse are already uncommented out
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: and finally,     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: this should install all the codecs you need for virtually every multimedia format known to man
<Guest62637> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<Guest62637> no dice
<mykrobinson> intersting.. lemme tripple check mine, it worked a few days ago. Chrome or Firefox?
<Guest62637> firefox 11
<Guest62637> all up to date
<mykrobinson> just a sec
<|Long|> KM0201, well, is there any other vnc can run automaticlly when system start
<KM0201> |Long|: i honestly have no idea
<Guest62637> mykrobinson, do you have an mplayer plugin enabled or anything ?
<KM0201> you might be able to write a script or something to start x11vnc automatically, but i'm not sure how to do that
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: working fine here. Can you take a screenshot of Firefox at the address    about:plugins
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: no Mplayer here
<mykrobinson> Looks like mine is using VLC Multimedia Plugin
<Guest62637> hmm
<|Long|> KM0201, let me bug the x11vnc author see what hehave to say
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: you may have some conflicting plugins?
<mykrobinson> my about:plugins page shows   iTunes Application Detector, Shockwave Flash, DivX Web PLayer QuickTime Plugin 7.6.6, Windows Media Player Plugin, and VLC Multimedia Plugin
<Guest62637> mykrobinson, i have goole talk plugin, shockwave flash, java and itnes application detector
<Guest62637> *itunes
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: each of these reference Totem
<mykrobinson> and not Mplayer
<Guest62637> i think in uninstalled totem
<Guest62637> when i first installed
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: all i did on clean install was install the restricted extras, and everything worked
<Guest62637> mykrobinson, i'll reinstall mplayer and see what happens and then totem
<Guest62637> thx anyways
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: try the package totem-mozilla
<Guest62637> i hate totem and mplayer, wish they'd have vlc by default
<Guest62637> its the first package most ppl install
<mykrobinson> Guest62637: coincidentally, totem is also what is working for me in Chrome. I dont really have an opinion of it other than its working
<Guest62637> mykrobinson, ok i installed mplayer and totem-mozilla (which pulls in totem too) and its working now
<mykrobinson> bonus :)
<Guest62637> all this for a 30 sec total recall trailer pfft
<mykrobinson> hah!
<mykrobinson> Will have to look that up, i remember seeing the original as a kid
<Guest62637> kate beckinsale is hot :)
<Guest62637> later
<mykrobinson> nice to be able to help someone for a change :)
<FernandoMiguel> boas
<agoodm> i cant remember how I got the fn+function keys all to work in ubuntu before... :(
<agoodm> ah buttons seem to be working now and i see wifi networks
<agoodm> just cant believe my tar -cvf didnt inc hidden files
<agoodm> I could cry atm :(
<mkultra_> make scripts that print them out then link it up to ur make files
<agoodm> huh?
<agoodm> I shall be attempting forensic data recovery on my flash pen to see if the tar file I made of the most important settings folder is there in a bit
<mkultra_> make a script that has "cat > .file << EOF then the actual file, then EOF" at the end then ./ that script
<agoodm> in this case I tarred my home dir up; didnt check for files beyond docs and pics and then after reinstalling realised hidden folders seemed to be missing
<mkultra_> oh yeah
<mkultra_> i see
<agoodm> though earlier on when I was sitting in the garden I did tar the important hidden folder up and put it on my flash pen
<mkultra_> you need to add a statement for .* also
<agoodm> along with a copy of other files
<agoodm> I then dded the ubuntu iso onto the flash pen though so maybe that was overwritten
<agoodm> maybe it wasnt
<agoodm> r-studio will tell me
<agoodm> but need windows for that so itll need to wait
<agoodm> if ive lost it then its about 27 months worth of wireless network passwords :P
<agoodm> basically the wifi password for every site ive visited in over 2 years
<thiebaude> is there anyway to auto login to ubuntu 12.04?
<mkultra_> lol do you have a biquad or something
<agoodm> biquad?
<mkultra_> yeah a satelite wifi dish that goes like 3 miles
<agoodm> no but I have a lot of clients :P
<agoodm> when I access files via smb:// is that mounted some place for me?
<mkultra_> smb vomit
<mkultra_> id try to step it up to FTP or NFS dog ;-)
<agoodm> noones suggested a better way to access my nas yet... id use nfs and fstab but then wont my boot break if it cant be mounted ie if im not at home?
<agoodm> sftp kept breaking
<mkultra_> vsftp?
<mkultra_> you boot from a network drive?
<mkultra_> mr ur cool....
<mkultra_> i always fail at samba and network boots, ull have to school me
<mkultra_> why not have a 300 meg /boot partition on the local pc
<agoodm> no
<agoodm> ive not got 2tb of storage in my laptop
<agoodm> so ive got a NAS (its a server with a bunch of disks in it running centos 5)
<mkultra_> i see
<agoodm> about 2 weeks ago my daily computer was windows 7, quad core, sli, heat+++ power+++
<mkultra_> i just have my laptop at school
<agoodm> ive changed from using that daily to a thinkpad x220 with dual monitors and a dock station
<mkultra_> nice
<agoodm> so problem is how to access nas, smb works OK
<agoodm> sftp dies on certain use cases
<mkultra_> and NFS doesnt have the /boot on local machines
<BlakJak> so.. any idea when the bug causing chromium to crash on first load is likely to be dealt to?
<agoodm> nfs could work but I cant think how to make it work without manual mount every time on cli, problems related to if I take my laptop away without unmounting it first etc
<agoodm> dont want to use fstab because boot might hang if the mount fails (?)
<mkultra_> i just ran chromium first time and it didnt crash, however my schools net's sucking right nnow
<mkultra_> oh right right
<mkultra_> have to mount / unmount nfs 4 sure
<agoodm> so there ya go, problem is now evident
<agoodm> smb works nicely tbh, fast etc
<agoodm> bookmarked for easy access
<mkultra_> are there any other nas technologies to choose from?
<agoodm> but if I want to manipulate files on cli i must ssh the server as it doesnt seemt o be mounted anywhere
<agoodm> i cant think of any really
<agoodm> nfs used to work fantastic when I had a media pc in my last place, 24/7 connected though...
<mkultra_> i seen a comparison and SMB was at bottom of performance, and its generally a doze protocol and i was told to stay away from doze in linux
<agoodm> it works and its fast enough for me... gigabit network and fast server though with raid etc
<agoodm> this pc in windows 7 can max the gigabit link out on simple file copies
<mkultra_> im used to 100tx lol
<agoodm> gigabit rocks
<agoodm> get a cheap netgear gs108 switch off ebay
<mkultra_> i dont have 2 devices right now
<mkultra_> i think my home pc supports gb
<mkultra_> this laptops 10/100 4 sure though
<agoodm> ah
<mkultra_> does it do straight through to straight through?
<agoodm> afaik gigabit can do crossover yes
<agoodm> need a cross wired cable
<mkultra_> idk i dont have enough experience with it
<agoodm> pc to switch = ordinary patch cable
<agoodm> pc to pc = cross wired aka cross over aka xwired cable
<mkultra_> right
<agoodm> crossover cables can also work with some switches if they support reversed polarity detection and correction
<mkultra_> but gigabit uses all pairs on the wire
<mkultra_> thats what i was thinking
<agoodm> on a xwired cable the send and receive pairs are swapped at one end, so send on one end connects to receive on the other and vice versa
<mkultra_> gigabit cards wired to run forward backward and roll over all at the same time
<Dulak> Don't all gigabit cards auto-detect that and flip send/recieve automagically?  Mine certainly does, I can plug straight-through cable nic to nic and it gets link and works fine without a xover cable....
<agoodm> its the switch that has that function not the card in my experience
<agoodm> most switches do it though these days...
<agoodm> Dulak, could be nic specific feature
<TheSimkin> i did not realize gigabit used all the pairs.
<agoodm> certainly in my experience most cards ive used dont do it
<Dulak> I don't have a switch or hub, I just plug cable nic-to-nic and it goes
<agoodm> yes every cable
<TheSimkin> thanks guys, learned something new today!
<agoodm> thats why a lot of installations that work fine at 10/100 fail at gigabit
<mkultra_> yeah
<Dulak> I thought that was a standard feature...
<mkultra_> they prolly need shielded cat 6
<agoodm> cus at gigabit the installation needs to be that extra bit perfect, near isnt near enough etc
<RedBunny> where do you set system wide fonts ,.....?
<Dulak> Guess I just got lucky
<mkultra_> i figured at the point of gig id go fiber crazy
<agoodm> cat5e has been good enough for every install ive used gigabit in, with cable runs up to 50m provided both ends terminated correctly
<agoodm> cat6 is for 10gige over short runs afaik
<mkultra_> because of attenuation and cross talk and short distance of copper
<mkultra_> i gotta go to class
<mkultra_> l8er
<WilsonBradley> How do I create an ISO from a CD in my tray?
<agoodm> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=somefile.iso :D
<agoodm> replace cdrom with whatever the device name it
<agoodm> is
<LetterRip> hi is there a reason why the update manager seems to be downloading two copies of different files? ie wine-gecko
<danielc> Hi all. Somedays ago, after an update, I started to have some problems with the deadkeys of my keyboard. Anyone having the same problem here?
<danielc> I'm using a us english keyboard configured as us international with AltGr.
<mrdeb> hi
<agoodm> on the subject of keyboards ive selected the wrong layout
<agoodm> whats the easiest way to try the other layouts?
<danielc> I think it is not the case. The same layout was working until some days ago.
<ChrisGagnon> I am trying the beta2 netboot image and it's asking for a username and password, is there a d-i command I can put in the preseed file so it doesn't ask?
<agoodm> lol parcelforce is in the future
<mrdeb> hi agoo
<mrdeb> how r u
<agoodm> good :)
<mrdeb> good
<mrdeb> sometimes ppl get sad, but it's ok
<agoodm> looking forward to new laptop tomorrow :)
<mrdeb> oh ok what is it
<agoodm> lenovo x220
<agoodm> pretty excited :)
<agoodm> the first laptop ive ever owned that actually has some oomph to it
<mrdeb> i c
<mrdeb> does it have nvidia
<agoodm> nah its intel onboard
<agoodm> im hoping its enough to run unity 3d smoothly with the modifications ive come up with over the past 3 days of trialling it on my desktop pc (Which is lol powerful inc nvidia sli)
<mrdeb> yes it is
<mrdeb> hd 3000 is pretty fast
<agoodm> sweet, excited
<agoodm> i bet the courier will therefore not come untill the evening :P
<agoodm> someone remind me how to enable multi touch gesture scrolling please
<mrdeb> sorry, i dont know but maybe someoen else will
<mrdeb> good luck
 * agoodm tries typing mouse into the launcher thingy whatever its cakked
<agoodm> called
<mrdeb> touchpad
<mrdeb> try that
<agoodm> gotcha
<kyubotsu> it's caked dash, which then is a lie
<mrdeb> what
<|rt|> has anyone here seen a laptop screen not turn back on after being closed for overnight?  I've seen this behavior a number of times with fglxr drivers and the laptop is set not to hibernate when plugged in so it should be coming right up
<|rt|> the problem was resolved when using the radeon drivers...so I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the fglxr drivers
<ratcheer> I cannot print to my Canon MP620 in Precise. Driver installation and setup was good. When I try to print, the printer status even changes like everything is working, but nothing prints. In CUPS, I can see error:/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed
<ratcheer> Also, the same printer prints just fine in Oneiric.
<ssfdre38> hey do you know a way to have the installer menu to show up on the ubuntu 12.04 Beta 1 installer and not hit enter to bring it up
<Fyodorovna> ssfdre38, why?
<ssfdre38> im customizing the installer a bit for me
<Fyodorovna> ssfdre38, waste of time frankly
<Fyodorovna> if you can even do it.
<ssfdre38> http://images.ssfdre38.com/?v=FOaIJ.jpg not really and besides im bored
<LetterRip> hi all i'm installing a more recent kernel (3.3.0) but for some reason i get to 'update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.3.0-030300-generic ' and it seems stuck/frozen
<LetterRip> any ideas?
<Fyodorovna> ssfdre38, that would be considered not family friendly.
<scientes> will precise have gnome 3.4?
<Logan_> scientes: "Ubuntu 12.04 will ship with a number of updated packages from GNOME 3.4 (such as GNOME 3.4), whilst others will remain on their GNOME 3.2 counterpart (such as Totem Movie Player) for stability reasons."
<micahg> umm, Totem is on 3.0, where does it say that?
<micahg> Logan_: ^^
<Logan_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/new-gnome-3-4-release-offers-features-fun-ui-finesse/
<scientes> thank god gnome finially has a power actions in g-s-s
<st1> does "scale all windows" work for you guys? I just tried daily in livecd, it just shows windows in current workspace
<LetterRip> ie - update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.3.0-030300-generic - seems to have hung - any suggestions?
<Daekdroom> st1, intentional
<st1> Daekdroom: why would that be intentional? is there a bug report I can check
<bitplane-> Hi all, since the upgrade to 12.04 Unity 3D isn't working anymore. I get a desktop but the panel and menu don't appear. Is this known/common?
<bitplane-> I opened ccsm and Ubuntu Unity plugin is disabled. If I enable it then close ccsm, it returns to disabled
<Daekdroom> st1, the design team changed the default, but apparently they messed up it in a way that in CCSM it's still set to show windows in all workspaces.
<Fyodorovna> bitplane-, look in ccsm to dee if the unity plugin is ticked on
<Fyodorovna> see*
<Daekdroom> st1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity overrides compiz scale plugin behavior settings" [Low,Confirmed]
<Daekdroom> So no matter whether you try to make it show windows from all workspaces or only current, it'll show from the current workspace.
<st1> Fyodorovna: I don't think you can disable unity plugin in ccsm now, there's no checkbox
<Fyodorovna> st1, you can from inside the plugin
<st1> Daekdroom: thanks, hoping it'll be fixed until release
<st1> Fyodorovna: oh, I didn't know
<bitplane-> is there a way to completely reset ccsm? I have a named profile in there that is corrupted
<Daekdroom> bitplane-, 'unity --reset' should do it.
<bitplane-> thanks :)
<aguitel> how install cinnamon in 12.04 ?
<roasted> hello!
<bitplane-> ok, time to test this. thanks for the help... looks like it wasn't 12.04's problem but a corrupted profile in ccsm that wouldn't let me save unity plugin settings
<roasted> http://i.imgur.com/aNWnB.jpg
<roasted> our one computer lab @ work (school dist) running 12.04 64 bit
<roasted> :) :) :) :)
<jinjorge> aguitel: there is a good step by step article here http://www.howtogeek.com/103691/install-linux-mints-new-cinnamon-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<aguitel> jinjorge, i am now in kde , it is possible to install it ?
<Fyodorovna> aguitel, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-cinnamon-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<jinjorge> aguitel: do you have the ability to switch btwn unity and kde?
<aguitel> jinjorge, why unity ?
<bitplane-> Yep that worked, though the inability to disable the unity plugin also means you can't enable it. well, you can from the button at the bottom when its selected, but it was confusing
<jinjorge> aguitel: I don't think it matters that you are running kde and now want to install cinnamon
<jinjorge> aguitel:the instructions that Fyodorovna and I provided should do the trick
<aguitel> Fyodorovna, jinjorge ok
<jinjorge> aguitel: try it out and report back
<jinjorge> shouldn't take long to figure out how things go
<bitplane-> is it possible to customize the alt menu searcher thing?
<bitplane-> I tried it twice and it seems unintuitive; I typed alt -> new in a terminal window and couldn't find "new window" ... because it's actually "open terminal" with no mention of "new"
<aguitel> i follow this guide to add ppa but it say:E: Unable to locate package cinnamon
<aguitel> this guide:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-cinnamon-1-4-in-ubuntu-12-0411-10.html
<bitplane-> then I tried alt -> chat in this window, but empathy doesn't have a "join a chat room" in the menu for a chat window, so couldn't find that
<bitplane-> HUD, that's what it's called. it's slow too, taking a second or so to enumerate the menus after pressing a key
<jinjorge> aguitel: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:merlwiz79/cinnamon-ppa - this worked for me
<jinjorge> aguitel: were you able to add the repo?
<RedBunny> where do you set system wide fonts ,.....?
<scientes> RedBunny, gnome-tweak-tool
<scientes> you have to install it
<aguitel> jinjorge, yes it woked
<aguitel> jinjorge, worked
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-29
<bitplane-> Does anyone else have a crash when trying to save DAAP settings in Rhythmbox's DAAP plugin page?
<staticsafe> hey guys, I just instelled Ubuntu 12.04 on my Macbook Pro (5,5), I'm having issues with controlling the brightness and the keyboard backlight setting. Any help is appreciated.
<myersg> whats new in beta 2, is it stable should I upgrade, and how is the new sound coming?
<myersg> anyone here?
<bitplane-> myersg: it has HUD, Rhythmbox replaced Banshee
<bitplane-> apparently better multi-monitor support
<bitplane-> not sure what else, probably loads of stuff
<myersg> ok
<bitplane-> can someone try to reproduce a bug for me please?
<myersg> it it worth the upgrade?
<ssfdre38> myersg, its not yet at beta 2 its still beta 1 but they are fixing up the page for beta 2 but if you have beta 1 then just continue with the updates to go to beta 2 and then the release
<bitplane-> myersg: dunno yet. seems okay to me so far, pretty usable on my laptop
<bitplane-> I've been using it about 2 hours and during that time found a couple of annoying bugs, but it's usable
<bitplane-> ssfdre38: can you do a quick test for me please? open rhythmbox, edit -> plugins, daap -> preferences. change name of server and close: does it segfault?
<ssfdre38> bitplane-, i dont have it on my laptop its still 11.10
<bitplane-> ah okay, thanks anyway
<bitplane-> can anyone else help?
<ssfdre38> im thinking of just doing it on my laptop to make a video on it
<myersg> what code do i type in the command thing to upgrade?
<ssfdre38> what type of upgrade?
<ssfdre38> myersg, are you talking about from version to version or system upgrade
<scar3crow> how to accelerate intel 82g33/g31 vidoe card?
<myersg> I don't know, version 5.0.2 worked great for me
<myersg> or sorry wrong thing
<scar3crow> or rather how to dedicate x ammount of shared ram permanently...
<myersg> system upgrade
<scar3crow> just did that...
<ssfdre38> myersg, sudo apt-get upgrade
<c_smith> 12.04 keeps getting better! :D
<c_smith> Rhythmbox is more stable than ever, and I never thought I'd say it, but Unity is getting close to a point I could actually like it.
<UberDuper> What happened to snmpd?
<UberDuper> It's got like no mibs.
<UberDuper> So I installed this snmp-mib-downloader.. It fetches a bunch of mibs. Restart snmpd.. doesn't use them.
<c_smith> UberDuper,  you DO know that that is just a Daemon, right?
<UberDuper> I've never had to go fetch mibs seperately from the snmpd (and dependent) packages.
<c_smith> from what I'm reading on the online snmpd manpage, mibs aren't even used by the daemon.
<c_smith> it only listens to ports.
<UberDuper> I must have something else broken then.
<c_smith> and it handles requests from SNMP managers.
<c_smith> like I said, it's only a daemon, users don't usually need to interact with daemons.
<ssfdre38> no they just control them
<UberDuper> I prefer to dominate them.
<c_smith> lol
<bitplane-> can someone do a quick test for me please? open rhythmbox, edit -> plugins, daap -> preferences. change name of server and tab out of the box: does it segfault?
<bitplane-> HELP A BROTHA OUT. THREE CLICKS IS ALL I ASK!!11
<trism> bitplane-: yup
<bitplane-> trism, it crashes? cool thanks :)
<bitplane-> the devs in #rhythmbox @ GimpNet coouldn.t reproduce it. Any chance you can click the "this bug affects me" please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/967924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967924 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox DAAP plugin causes crash when saving settings" [Medium,Confirmed]
<trism> bitplane-: already did, hence the confirmed
<darkfiber> my session froze last night, so i shutdown and everything seemed fine, now when i try to boot i can login but cant get the desktop, im in recovery console now, how do i fix this?
<darkfiber> my network connections froze last night, so i shutdown and everything seemed fine, now when i try to boot i can login but cant get the desktop, im in recovery console now, how do i fix this?
<st1> window title font doesn't follow system wide zoom in/out, what package should I report this to?
<lotuspsychje> is precise optimized for SSD drives completly?
<anthropos> i doubt it, I don't think it added the discard option to my fstab automatically
<anthropos> but you could check that
<st1> is there a way to disable unity change color based on wallpaper?
<AtomicSpark> ETA on Beta 2 images?
<MCR> Now I got everything up-and-running here I need for a productive system except Unity-3d/Compiz and Emerald.
<MCR> So I filed another bug report/regression on Precise I would very much like to see fixed (sorry for that :-D): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/968112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968112 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Emerald (the original Compiz Window Decorator) fails to compile on Ubuntu 12.04 Precise, while it was working on all Ubuntu versions before" [Undecided,New]
<Onlyodin> Any opinions as to whether I should upgrade to Beta 1 now, or wait for Beta 2?
<brobostigon> if memory server, beta2 is very soon, so beta1, being almost a month ago, will be old.
<brobostigon> i would grab the daily.
<brobostigon> serves*
<Onlyodin> I was just going to do an update-manager -d
<brobostigon> i do it with aptitude safe-upgrade, but same result.
<DropsOfSerenity> I have a question, does ubuntu have any plans to provide a failsafe for if/when compiz crashes, one cannot assume it to be infallable, however if it does crash, you are left with window borderless windowed, and often no way to get them back unless your lucky enough for alt-f2 to work so you can type compiz --replace
<marios__> Hello
<marios__> I wanted to report a bug using launchpad, but for some reason I keep getting timeouts
<marios__> The problem is with the nfs-kernel-server package, in the init.d file
<marios__> There are calls to the rpcinfo binary
<marios__> Using either a fixed path or a prefix
<marios__> problem is, it's wrong
<marios__> instead of /usr/bin/rpcinfo it should be /usr/sbin/rpcinfo
<marios__> or $PREFIX/sbin/rpcinfo
<Pici> marios__: You'll just need to keep retrying on launchpad.  Reporting a problem here has little chance of it reaching the (right) developers.
<marios__> This causes NFS to be started as v2/v3/v4, but mountd isn't - as a result nfsv3 isn't usable
<marios__> Well I don't have much time now to mess with it, and it's really an easy fix - so I thought maybe someone would have better luck that me with the bug reporting platform
<jati> does anybody test ubuntu in a Samsung np530 14' laptop?
<joelio> strange issue on precise.. seem to have lost my ability to alt-tab and some other shortcuts (although custom ones work)
<joelio> (in gnome shell)
<c3sso> hello
<c3sso> gtk file-chooser: Autocompletion - Dropdown-list: selection fails
<c3sso> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/964491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "gtk file-chooser: Autocompletion - Dropdown-list: selection fails" [Undecided,New]
<c3sso> any gtk hacker here?
<c3sso> Am I the only one who is experieencing this? has somebody tried?
<c3sso>  any gtk hacker here?
<roasted> :)
<DropsOfSerenity> I have a question, does ubuntu have any plans to provide a failsafe for if/when compiz crashes, one cannot assume it to be infallable, however if it does crash, you are left with window borderless windowed, and often no way to get them back unless your lucky enough for alt-f2 to work so you can type compiz --replace
<Daekdroom> DropsOfSerenity, usually when compiz crashes, unity starts a new process.
<Daekdroom> Atleast that's how it works for me.
<Daekdroom> However, if it doesn't start at all with the session, I guess it falls to Unity2D
<DropsOfSerenity> Daekdroom, it doesn't seem to fall back to anything for me, just loses window decorators
<DropsOfSerenity> nor does it restart most of the time
<DropsOfSerenity> sometimes I even lose the capability to run alt-f2 commands to start it up again, leaving me no other option but to ctrl-alt-f1 and restart my window manager
<roasted> Is there a way to rearrange the items of the unity lens? I really could care less for "recent items"
<roasted> I'd rather have all of my apps listed in the very initial view
<c3sso> fallback mode now also uses compiz  by default.
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> What's the story with beta2?
<astraljava> cousin_luigi: Could you be more specific?
<cousin_luigi> astraljava: wasn't it supposed to be out today?
<astraljava> cousin_luigi: Yes, but today lasts for quite some while, still. At least for UTC, which is what counts in these matters.
<cousin_luigi> astraljava: Ok.
<bazhang> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 4383 kB, installed size 13315 kB
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<Guest80717> hey guys, tried to do an update yesterday/today and got this error in the terminal: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_multiverse_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<astraljava> Guest80717: Could be just an out-of-date mirror. Try some others, or the main archive (ie. without a country-code at the beginning).
<EvilResistance> any ETA on the release of 12.04b2?  I am trying to silence the AskUbuntu people who keep asking continually about its release by giving them an ETA
<EvilResistance> (I could say 23:59 UTC or something, though, if I have to)
<bazhang> do what release party does
<Guest80717> how do i edit that astraljava
<astraljava> Guest80717: `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list` gives you write permissions to the file.
<staticsafe> or
<staticsafe> use sudo -e /etc/apt/sources.list (uses your $EDITOR variable)
<astraljava> Sure.
<MCR> or simply use the update-manager if you want a GUI :) hi astraljava :)
<Guest80717> thanks astraljava , that did the trick.
<Guest80717> However, diff issue just popped up : wine-gecko1.4 : Breaks: wine-gecko1.4:i386 (!= 1.4.0-0ubuntu1) but 1.4.0-0ubuntu2 is installed
<astraljava> MCR: Hello! Or `sudo sed -i s/us.archive/archive/g /etc/apt/sources.list` to make the change without non-interactively.
<astraljava> How long do you want to continue this game? :)
<Guest80717> hah
<MCR> hehe
<Guest80717> well, not sure what the best course of action is here
<MCR> Guest80717: do just an upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<Guest80717> i did an upgrade
<Guest80717> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest80717> not a dist-upgrade
<MCR> then remove and reinstall
<MCR> gotta go
<Guest80717> ok
<Guest80717> if i try to remove it, i get the same unmet dependency error
<astraljava> Guest80717: It's possible that the archives just aren't in sync currently, the beta-2 images are about to be released, so final touches are being put right as we type.
<supNow> I'm having some input issues with my 12.04 install. I ran the upgrade from 11.10 where it worked fine. I seem to be limited to how many keys on kb will be accepted
<supNow> also in order to use mousewheel I must release all keys from keyboard for it to work. note: had issue while running ioquake
<BLZbubba> do the precise "mac" isos work on an apple xserve server?  they are efi-only
<BLZbubba> i have a few different models if you need me to test
<mikeconcepts> where should I watch for beta2 desktop download when it is available?
<bazhang> the topic here should change at some point
<mikeconcepts> thanks
<|rt|> anyone else having issues with search on launchpad?
<BLZbubba> mikeconcepts: you can grab the daily build; i'll bet it's pretty close
<ironhalik> apt just downloaded 160 updated packages, so its pretty much beta 2 now
<ironhalik> from the repositories stand point
<mikeconcepts> thanks BLZbubba, I have tried that 4 times in the last few weeks, nm-applet crash, first two times so no internet, then last time couple days ago installer crashes so I've yet to get a working beta
<mikeconcepts> hope beta2 lets me install
<BLZbubba> that's unfortunate.  i upgraded all 4 of my mythtv boxes and it's doing ok.  i am an enemy of #!$^ network manager; i just use /etc/network/interfaces and kill that piece of junk
<BLZbubba> it is good for wireless, that's about it
<mikeconcepts> BLZbubba: I will do that for sure, thanks
<ssfdre38> well i now have beta 1 on my laptop
<ssfdre38> who uses gnome-panel on here?
<BLZbubba> i use gnome fallback, but it isn't quite the same as the real gnome panel
<BLZbubba> haven't tried on precise yet
<ssfdre38> well i use it and its better but the bottom panel does flicker from back to white
<BLZbubba> unity allows for 2 dimensional sets of virtual workspaces, though, so I am seriously considering switching to that
<BLZbubba> gnome 3 is just too painful
<BLZbubba> oh that's right my myth frontends both use gnome fallback on precise; i don't see any panel weirdness though
<BLZbubba> that's right, the deal killer for unity was that stupid panel that you can't get rid of
<ssfdre38> well http://images.ssfdre38.com/?v=4bf9K.png shows you what im talking about
<BLZbubba> it needs to let full screen apps cover it up
<ssfdre38> i just took all that out, i dont want to deal with it
<BLZbubba> time to bring back wm2, the ultimate window manager!!!!
<ssfdre38> hey what is the true path of bender?
<bipolar> Can anyone help me with this very strange (to me) issue with an expect script and the left arrow? I can't seem to get the interact command to capture the keypress. Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/KU8aUFJM
<bipolar> oops...wrong channel... sorry.
<ssfdre38> do i even want to know what your trying to do or do i already know and you should just trash it?
<Guest80717> ooh updates
<Guest80717> yay
<neglesaks> the small cd images TORRENTS (USE TORRENTS!) are available at releases.ubuntu.com
<Guest80717> i had 14 packages kept back
<Guest80717> interesting.
<Guest80717> wond er why
<Guest80717> control panel and unity packages almost all of them
<Guest80717> now my chrome doesn't support flash.
<Guest80717> interesting
<trism> Guest80717: flash was updated, just restart the browser and it should work again
<trism> Guest80717: (did the same thing to me)
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<Guest80717> hah. ok
<graingert> can anyone who is on Ubuntu 12.04 run import requests\nrequests.post("https://browserid.org/verify", data={})
<graingert> under python?
<graingert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/906056/
<Guest80717> i saw that a python package was kept back
<jtaylor> I get a timeout
<graingert> jtaylor: you get a timeout?
<FernandoMiguel> darn
<FernandoMiguel> I never tough UEFI would be so BADDDDDDDDDD
<FernandoMiguel> took me 2h to get it ready
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<FernandoMiguel> and I still have no idea what to do, if I need to do it again
<FernandoMiguel> frak
<graingert> jtaylor: you should get {"status":"failure","reason":"need assertion and audience"}
<jtaylor> I don't
<jtaylor> btw you are not using the packaged version
<graingert> yes
<graingert> do you know how I can revert to the packaged version?
<graingert> and can you try the pip version?
<jtaylor> there is probably a .pth file /usr/lib/python2.7/ pointing to local
<graingert> I can pip uninstall
<jtaylor> removing it should change back to the packaged version
<jtaylor> with the pi version I get the same error
<graingert> jtaylor: have you got ubuntu 11.10 ?
<graingert> on any nearby machines?
<jtaylor> why?
<graingert> it might be a regression
<graingert> the packaged version is not bubbling the exception properly
<graingert> it catches the SSL exception and fires a Timeout
<graingert> jtaylor: I was wondering if this was an issue in ubuntu
<graingert> and not python
<jtaylor> so the ssl exception is the expected result?
<graingert> no
<jtaylor> oneiric gets <Response [200]>
<graingert> well that's what it should do
<graingert> but not the expected result ;) should be <Response [400]> but that's browserID
<graingert> so yeah it looks like there is something wrong with python ssl in ubuntu 12.04
<jtaylor> support for sslv2 has been removed so far I know
<graingert> jtaylor: oh?
<jtaylor> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=589706
<ubottu> Debian bug 589706 in openssl "SSLv2 should be disabled" [Normal,Fixed]
<graingert> why does curl work?
<maximilius> guys, i have constant skipping when i listen to MP3 files - how can i troubleshoot this?
<jtaylor> it should also be disabled in oneiric
<graingert> jtaylor: so it's not that then
<graingert> what does SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO actually mean?
<jtaylor> depends maybe it still links against 0.9.8
<jtaylor> SSL23 is some v2<->v3 thing
<jtaylor> which should be gone
<graingert> ah so it's python linking against the new openssl
<graingert> but using openssl alone works fine
<roasted> Hello! Can you customize the items within the dash view?
<graingert> jtaylor: openssl s_client -connect browserid.org:443
<graingert> jtaylor: https://github.com/mozilla/django-browserid/issues/53
<graingert> jtaylor: so what do you think is this browserid's fault?
<jtaylor> no idea
<jtaylor> let me try with the old ssl
<graingert> old ssl?
<jtaylor> hm no that won't work their not binary compatible
<jtaylor> natty it is then
<graingert> ?
<jtaylor> natty still has 0.9.8
<jtaylor> works with the oneiric version in natty
<jtaylor> so its caused by openssl 1.0.0 removing sslv2 support
<jtaylor> probably an issue with the site or request trying to use the wrong protocol
<graingert> okay, can you comment on the issue?
<graingert> or shall I just paste what you said?
<jtaylor> I'm probably not really that qualified in web stuff, I guess the django people now better
<graingert> I don't think it's an issue in django
<jtaylor> the information you posted should be enough for them to find the issue
<graingert> it's a config issue on their server
<graingert> yes but I think the process you used to determine that it was openssl removing support
<graingert> by using oneiric version in natty
<graingert> would be of use to these people
<jtaylor> I'll post that
<graingert> awesome, thank-you very much
<roasted> :(
<roasted> Anybody know if it's possible to change some stuff around in Unity's dash view?
<ssfdre38> like?
<graingert> jtaylor: there seems to be a typo "I tried the same with python-request version from ubuntu 12.04 (0.8.2-1) installed in ubuntu 11.04 and got "...?
<roasted> I'd like to have my apps listed first vs having to go through some menu options each time to get to that view
<jtaylor> fixed it already
<roasted> I guess that's a no? :(
<ssfdre38> i use gnome-panel so i dont deal with Unity
<roasted> :(
<graingert> jtaylor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/861137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 861137 in openssl (Ubuntu) "Openssl TLS errors while connecting to SSLv3 sites" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Logan_> whoa
<Logan_> gnome-shell is actually good now!
<Logan_> I might use this instead of Unity.
<MrChrisDruif> Logan_; I already AM using it instead of Unity
<Logan_> MrChrisDruif: You've gotten used to it?
<krnekhelesh> Logan_: All this talk about gnome-shell is really making me curious to try out gnome shell 3.4
<krnekhelesh> I used to use it few months back
<Logan_> It was really broken earlier on, but it's feeling more polished now.
<MrChrisDruif> Logan_; to Unity? NEVER! ^_^
<Logan_> haha
<MrChrisDruif> You?
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, hang on! I've got an issue with my internet connection from time to time
<MrChrisDruif> Can someone  PLEASE help me diagnose if it's just my installation or if it's my ISP
<staticsafe> what is the issue?
<Logan_> Do you know why my CTRL-ALT-T isn't working to open Terminal in Gnome3?
<MrChrisDruif> staticsafe; from time to time I get some time-out connection error
<MrChrisDruif> Logan_; afraid not, that was an other issue with me
<staticsafe> hmm wireless or wired?
<MrChrisDruif> But I can live with that one
<MrChrisDruif> staticsafe; wireless
<MrChrisDruif> But I can touch my wireless router
<MrChrisDruif> Sometimes I think it's some kind of weird cache overflow, but I don't have the knowledge to diagnose the issue
<staticsafe> MrChrisDruif: what wireless chipset is it?
<staticsafe> perhaps shitty drivers
<roasted> Logan_: I actually switched to the other direction.
<MrChrisDruif> staticsafe; it used to work without hitches in 11.04
<staticsafe> hrm
<roasted> Logan_: I was a Unity hater and Gnome Shell lover. But as of 12.04 that I've been testing the last few days, I've been using Unity instead.
<MrChrisDruif> But I can check it for ya
<Logan_> yeah, I'm not **loving** gnome-shell compared to Unity
<Logan_> there are still many things missing
<Logan_> and I miss my global menu in Unity. :-P saves vertical screenspace a lot
<roasted> the more I use Unity, the more it makes sense to me, and the more I think "hmm, is gnome shell really "right" for me?"
<roasted> don't get me wrong, I love me some gnome shell :P
 * Logan_ goes back into Unity
<roasted> I'm just becoming a bit more open minded to it
<staticsafe> MrChrisDruif: if its wireless, it could be interference (microwaves, cordless phone)
<MrChrisDruif> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.2.0-20-generic firmware=8.83.5.1 build 33692 ip=192.168.1.10 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn
<staticsafe> looks good
<MrChrisDruif> But the microwave isn't in between my wireless router and laptop and I haven't had any phonecalls when I got these timeout issues
<MrChrisDruif> And like I said, I can practically touch my router, so it shouldn't be that much of an issue
<staticsafe> hrm
<staticsafe> MrChrisDruif: any wired machines with similar issues?
<staticsafe> if so, could be ISP
<MrChrisDruif> I'm only using my laptop and mobile phone, no wired connections. Only one and that one works okay afaict
<MrChrisDruif> It's my digital tv receiver
<graingert> jtaylor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/966058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966058 in openssl (Ubuntu) "SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unsupported protocol" [Undecided,New]
<Guest80717> i dont seem to have wireless on 12.04
<Guest80717> hmm
<Guest80717> when i try to install the broadcom sti driver it fails. Jockey says : 2012-03-29 15:55:21,214 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<Logan_> roasted: Back in Unity. :-P
<roasted> Logan_: very nice.
<roasted> hey Logan_ maybe you know the answer to this.
<roasted> Logan_: can you customize the arrangement of items in the unity dash?
<Logan_> Specifically?
<roasted> I really want to have applications listed immediately, instead of clicking on the apps button at the bottom, then see more results
<roasted> I like the recent items, etc., I just want to shuffle it a bit.
<Logan_> Hmm.
<Logan_> So you basically want to have the Applications tab open first?
<roasted> Logan_: yes
<roasted> Logan_: the "home" icon isn't what I would call home. :P
<roasted> personal preference, really. If I go to the dash 99% of the time it's after an application, so I (given the choice) would want to have it easier vs recent items that I rarely use, etc
<MrChrisDruif> Logan_; except for global-menu, what do you miss in gnome-shell?
<roasted> a printer GUI that doesn't completely suck
<roasted> gnome shell's printer gui is so bad it makes me wonder why it even exists
<roasted> no ability to assign specific drivers, no ability to choose protocol used, no ability to rename the printer
<roasted> when I was on my gnome shell fanbus, I would log out, log into unity, set up my printer, and go back to gnome shell. :/
<vexati0n> can anyone help? after the latest Precise upgrade, ALL flash is doing this in ALL browsers: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2a6nl93&s=5
<ratcheer> That sounds like a good plan, roasted
<roasted> ratcheer: @ what?
<MrChrisDruif> roasted; I can't confirm or deny that, I don't have printers to test that with
<ratcheer> Setting up your printer in Unity.
<MrChrisDruif> (P.s. who needs GUI's anyway? Terminal is actually quite fun ^_^ )
<roasted> MrChrisDruif: it was pretty bad. I was heavily disappointed.
<roasted> MrChrisDruif: earlier on you couldn't edit network connections unless they were active.
<roasted> MrChrisDruif: how do I remove the static IP of my wired NIC if I cannot activate it?
<roasted> a 172.19 static IP would not activate on a 192.168 network. How can I POSSIBLY activate it to edit it?
<roasted> Terrible
<ratcheer> I was just trying to see my printer properties in gnome-shell, earlier today. I couldn't find them, anywhere.
<roasted> ratcheer: localhost:631 is your best bet. Seriously.
<ratcheer> Is that CUPS?
<Logan_> MrChrisDruif: working shortcuts, constantly visible list of running applications
<roasted> ratcheer: yes
<Logan_> Those are the main things.
<Logan_> (besides global menu)
<Logan_> And Unity just feels more fleshed out.
<MrChrisDruif> Working shortcuts? O_O
<roasted> ratcheer: the system-config-printer GUI that Ubuntu uses is the gui frontend for cups
<Logan_> MrChrisDruif: for Terminal, e.g.
<ratcheer> I was using the CUPS web interface, too, but I couldn't see what I needed to know.
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, that
<Logan_> and desktop
<Logan_> and I like having indicators at the top, not in a hidden menu in the bottom lefthand corner
<Logan_> too much hiding in gnome-shell that doesn't really save that much space
<MrChrisDruif> Well, the not working of shortcuts might be the fault of Ubuntu, I can't confirm this because I'm only running Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Desktop? What
<MrChrisDruif> 's wrong with that?
<roasted> Logan_: interesting standpoint.
<roasted> Logan_: I'd have to agree.
<MrChrisDruif> Damn you <Enter>
<Logan_> MrChrisDruif: ctrl-alt-d didn't work
<Logan_> when I want to quickly hide windows ;-P
<roasted> oh, THEM kind of windows. :P
<Logan_> no, not Windows 7 :-P
<Logan_> although I've been considering completely getting rid of it and filling my SSD with Ubuntu, as I never use Windows anymore
 * MrChrisDruif blames Ubuntu for breaking the shortcuts. A few weeks ago the shortcut for terminal at least still worked
<MrChrisDruif> (I don't use ctrl+alt+d)
<MrChrisDruif> Ctrl+alt+<Up/Down> still works thankfully
<Logan_> roasted: Going back to my "space" point; I'd rather lose horizontal space than vertical space, as most websites/applications don't need the full width of resolution that I have. Unity does this the best by putting the dock on the left and hiding the menu bar within the title bar.
<roasted> Logan_: I agree.
<Logan_> gnome-shell has a thick bar at the top, along with the window's title bar. I lose a ton of vertical space.
<roasted> Logan_: for well over a year I was a big gnome shell fanboy, but 12.04's Unity is giving me more food for thought.
<roasted> Logan_: ironically, Unity's bug fixes in 12.04 is highlighting areas in Gnome Shell I had a problem with all along and didn't realize.
<roasted> Logan_: I had grown to just accept certain things won't highlight in gnome shell, such as xchat when someone highlights my name, etc.
<Logan_> I honestly love Unity at this point (5.8). It's fast, polished, and it works well. Makes me more efficient at the same time. :-)
<roasted> I accepted I ahd to go to the CUPS web interface to set up a printer, properly
<roasted> Logan_: if you go into the applications lens, are your apps alphabetical?
<Logan_> roasted: In which section?
<roasted> Logan_: if you click applications and expand it "see more results"
<Logan_> Oh, found a bug in Dash. Clicking the lens tabs, but not specifically on the picture, doesn't switch to that lens.
<Logan_> I digress, though.
<Logan_> roasted: In the "Installed" section?
<roasted> Logan_: yes
<s0ullight> hello, offtopic but is there anyone who can speak spanish who is willing to check a 300 word text for grammar/spelling mistakes?
<Logan_> roasted: No, they are not alphabetical.
<Logan_> !ot | s0ullight
<ubottu> s0ullight: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<roasted> Logan_: same here. just wanted to make sure.
<s0ullight> mkay
<roasted> well, at least there's a way to nuke the software center app lists
<roasted> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37747/how-to-remove-apps-available-for-download-from-the-applications-lens
<roasted> I don't really care if something is available for download. If I want it, I'll go find it.
<AtomicSpark> Oh it's dconf-editor now. I wonder if that's backwards compatible. Silly window controls.
<jessie> Anyone else on Kubuntu having issues with akonadi_nepomuk stealing all of your RAM and then thrashing?
<ejv> fyi, topic needs updating, Beta 2 is out.
<FernandoMiguel> nice nice
<neglesaks> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Beta 2 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta2
<Guest83697> hey, when i try to start gnome shell, I get, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<doug_f> Question: I have a local Repository I am Syncing for Precise and want users to be able to use it when they upgrade from Oneric.
<doug_f> How can I get the upgrade to use the Local Repository?
<ccmonsters> getting crazy issues
<ccmonsters> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ccmonsters>  /var/cache/apt/archives/network-manager_0.9.4.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ccmonsters> errors while configuring  python-cupshelpers system-config-printer-common network-manager-gnome system-config-printer-gnome system-config-printer-udev
<ccmonsters> jeez
<jtaylor> mh beta freeze over: 159 upgraded :O
<ccmonsters> i cant upgrade anything
<ccmonsters> and a buncha stuff is erorring
<jessie> Sorry, my laptop froze. I wasn't diligent enough. So anyone know why akonadi_nepomuk_feeder started eating all of my memory all of the sudden.
<Will123456> hey guys. can anyone remember the IRC channel for ayatana/unity dev? compiz-dev isn't it
<Daekdroom> Will123456, It used to be #ayatana, and now it is #ubuntu-unity
<Will123456> Daekdroom: thanks :)
<pangolin> doesn't #ayatana forward to #ubuntu-unity ?
<pangolin> it does!
<Daekdroom> pangolin, not for me.
<Daekdroom> It says #ayatana is invite-only.
<pangolin> Daekdroom, you may have set yourself to no forward with nickserv
<pangolin> #freenode could help you check that
<skenmy> Hey all - just did a dist-upgrade, however the new "Privacy" icon does not appear in my System Settings panel. Any ideas as to why - or am I being too hasty with upgrading to b2? I was running b1 about 30 minutes ago - now I'm not so sure :P
<Bodsda> Hi guys - after some recent updates (maybe a week ago) - gnome-shell now freezes 5 - 30 seconds into use. I'm using proprietary nvidia drivers. Any known issues?
<pangolin> try updating, may be fixed
<pangolin> a week is a long time in dev release
<Bodsda> yeah, good point
<neglesaks> yes, lots of updates the last week in fact
<Foxandxss> hello, any beta 2 user with twinview? Is the new unity multimonitor support working with twinview? :)
<trism> Foxandxss: works with twinview here
<aguitel> i am in 11.10 triyng to upgrade to 12.04 ,when i type in command line sudo do-release-upgrade -d it say :No new release found
<aguitel> why ?
<Foxandxss> trism: but when you go yo display options, you can remove that sticky effect and remove the second unity if you want, but with twinview, display says that you have just one big monitor
<Foxandxss> aguitel: maybe is looking for a final version and not the beta one
<Foxandxss> I remember in the past that you need to prepend "-d" to get a dev version
<aguitel> Foxandxss, in other pc it work
<trism> Foxandxss: yeah, since you can't use display options with nvidia proprietary, although maybe you can do it with ccsm, I'll look
<Foxandxss> by default you have both unity bars, but I hate that sticky effect
<jessie> How about krandr with Nvidia? Will it autodetect a plugin?
<jessie> It did with the open source drivers, but not the closed source ones.
<maximilius> on launch of "k3b" it launches k3bsetup instead which asks me for permisssion to change certain things. it also insists in the "use burning group" option. what do i enter there, please?
<lewis1711> hello. how can I add proxies? :)
<lewis1711> or rather, add a new location. what the equivalent to "Network Proxy" is on 12.04
<trism> Foxandxss: I found the number of launchers option using gconf-editor, set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/num_launchers to 1 for only on the primary monitor, 0 for all (didn't notice it in ccsm, may have missed it though)
<Foxandxss> oh, interesting
<trism> Foxandxss: the overcome_pressure right below that is supposed to be for the sticky effect between screens, but that is in ccsm on the experimental tab (although I don't notice much of a difference changing it to 1)
<Foxandxss> thanks trism :)
<trism> Foxandxss: no problem I was curious myself
<aguitel> i am in 11.10 triyng to upgrade to 12.04 ,when i type in command line sudo do-release-upgrade -d it say :No new release found ,why ?
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-30
<neglesaks> because the beta 2 is still a development release, and not released to the general upgrades yet
<neglesaks> good night :=9
<aguitel> i am in 11.10 triyng to upgrade to 12.04 ,when i type in command line sudo do-release-upgrade -d it say :No new release found ,why ?
<glosoli> aguitel: it's not officially out ?
<aguitel> glosoli, not
<glosoli> aguitel: so that might be the problem :) ?
<glosoli> aguitel: Beta 2 was released recently
<aguitel> glosoli, in other pc it work
<glosoli> aguitel: aa sorry then hmm, do you use the same mirrors
<glosoli> in both pcs ?
<aguitel> in that i am now not
<glosoli> you could try switching to main mirror
<aguitel> yes
<glosoli> aguitel: maybe it would help, I am not sure
<oscarpaats> Hi. How to enable webGL in Google Chrome?
<oscarpaats> I tried the terminal one but does not work
<trism> oscarpaats: it works on my nvidia desktop with chromium, but not on this netbook with intel, this page: http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1220892 vaguely indicates that mesa < 7.9 is required to work with intel, but we have 8.0 in precise, so that may be a reason
<simononlaptop> Is it possible to update 11.10 to 12.04 through termianl yet
<mkultra_> doubt it
<mkultra_> download the 12.04 image and install it to a flash drive and boot from the flash, check it out, i think i put beta 1 on here, and upgraded to beta 2
<NFisher> Hi all! how do i get transperent gnome panels in 12.04?
<simononlaptop> I have awful internet  thats why i asked lol
<mkultra_> i would turn compiz on fisher
<ratcheer> simononlaptop: Upgrading via terminal or GUI shouldn't make much difference for the internet access.
<mkultra_> and use transparency plugin
<mkultra_> make sure to get the plugins for compiz
<mkultra_> and ccsm to enable your plugins to enable transparency through that
<NFisher> thx
<simononlaptop> anything is a difference on 20kps down
<NFisher> did it for me :)
<trism> NFisher: you can use gnome-tweak-tool to change themes, also System Settings/Appearance lets you change between a few hardcoded themes
<NFisher> oh ok thx!
<trism> NFisher: yes, transparent panels weren't working so well with the applets last time I tried
<NFisher> omg :/
<mkultra_> brightness opacity and saturation
<mkultra_> alt + mousewheel opacity on everything
<NFisher> can you tell me which font was default in 10.04?
<mkultra_> nope, 10.04 is really old
<NFisher> hmm...
<mkultra_> i went from 10.10 to 10.04 and it was horrible
<mkultra_> lol
<trism> NFisher: sans on my desktop, but I may have messed with them
<NFisher> trism, yeah just switched it to sans ;)
<mrd_> iam using 11.10
<trism> NFisher: I kind of like the ubuntu font for some things, oh and I found bug 941412 for the future port of human to gtk3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941412 in human-theme (Ubuntu) "Human theme does not apply in some apps (e.g. gedit, nautilus)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941412
<mrd_> how to upgrade to 12.04
<mkultra_> i need my old gtk 2 theme moved to gtk3
<mkultra_> its a mess right now =(
<mrd_> iam using 11.10 how tgo up grade to 12.04 and is it stable i dont want crashing or any thing
<trism> mrd_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_11.10_or_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS
<mkultra_> i downloaded a iso of 12.04 and installed it to a flash drive
<trism> mrd_: it isn't too bad, but there are still bugs (I had unity-greeter crashing constantly earlier today)
<mrd_> ok
<mkultra_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<mrd_> i think i will wait for complete version
<mrd_> one more thing
<mrd_> iam using 11.10 i use a alkternative for the flash lightgrab some time its not working
<NFisher> thing is, i need to change this black color in wich the far left "Applications" and "Places" Menus, and on the far left user-switcher etc. is. They wont change by changing themes :(
<mkultra_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<mkultra_> i use xfce, its a simpler life style lol
<bitplane-> Hi guys, since the upgrade I can't choose hibernate as an option in power settings. Any idea where I should start digging?
<mkultra_> i try to stray from hibernation and sleeping computers
<mkultra_> on or off for me =/
<bitplane-> I don't wanna shut down and close all my work just because I've run out of battery
<NFisher> it looks pretty messy atm : http://oi43.tinypic.com/11ufg5y.jpg
<bitplane-> might have three workspaces of apps open
<bitplane-> anyway, my question is: any idea where gnome gets this info, and what I can do to debug / confirm whether it's a bug / fix?
<trism> NFisher: here's the bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/966697 seems to be a bug in gtk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966697 in GNOME Panel "Transparent panel has themed widgets" [Medium,New]
<mkultra_> user name, "damn"
<NFisher> oh man...
<mkultra_> lol
<bitplane-> hrm since I joined this channel empathy's main window is dead and gnome-settings-daemon is using 100% cpu
<mkultra_> fisher id ask in #gnome for them to repair ur problems
<trism> bitplane-: it is disabled by default in precise, but see http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-modify-policykit-to-allow-hibernation-in-upower
<bitplane-> superb, thanks
<mkultra_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin wow thats a crazy animal
<bitplane-> okay, so how do I add my XPS to the list of devices that will happily suspend/hibernate/resume? I've never had problems with it on this laptop
<mkultra_> ive not trusted it since win2k, its a trap
<mkultra_> though it does sound much better than years ago from what your saying about it
<trism> bitplane-: I don't think there is actually a list, it is just disabled for everyone by default, the first answer shows a method to enable it again
<bitplane-> ah, that's a pretty crappy decision IMO
<bitplane-> hacking around with settings files in admin mode to enable a bread-and-butter feature
<bitplane-> oh well, time to reboot and see if it works
<bitplane-> brb
<RedBunny> would someone tell me how to change the system font,...?
<mkultra_> http://www.installubuntulinux.com/2011/09/howto-change-system-font-sizes-in.html
<mkultra_> ?
<RedBunny> thanx
<mkultra_> ;-)
<mkultra_> ubuntus easier than windows if u know how to go about it
<mkultra_> way back in the day i learned slackware with kde 3.5, and that was windowsy enough for me to cross over to the dark side
<RedBunny> yeah i was on linux back with slackware 7 and redhat 7 ,... back in '00 - '03
<RedBunny> hey i donw loaded that program but its  not showing up ,... where do i look for it at
<RedBunny> for the fonts
<mkultra_> try $HOME/Downloads
<RedBunny> ok,...
<RedBunny> it seemed to not download the whole thing , cause it downloaded in like 5 seconds ,... i found it on the software repo though and am dnlingit ,...thanx
<scar3crow> since there is no xorg.conf... which file do I edit to specify the amount of shared vram for my system pls
<scar3crow> anyone?
<bjsnider> xorg.conf
<scar3crow> bjsnider: create the file and place it in /etc/X11?
<bjsnider> affirmative
<scar3crow> tyvm
<scar3crow> I don't suppose you know the correct syntax to set vram in xorg.conf...
<NFisher> HI all, me again:)... I just created a Start-up-USB-Stick within Ubuntu 12.04 Beta2 using the given Start-Disk creator. I want to creeate a bootable version of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Now as the creator finished, and i tried to boot from the USB-Stick the following Error occurred (i created it 2 times by now, same error): "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot ; vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image ; boot:" what do i do?!?
<trism> NFisher: I usually use unetbootin to workaround that problem (usb-creator tends to use options older versions of ubuntu don't support, and it is a pain to manually edit them)
<NFisher> trism, ill give it a try, thx!
<mkultra_> yeah unetbootin key works good
<mkultra_> nice to be able to boot to it and test if its my end or not
<RedBunny> i sed pendriveelinux just this week to install ubuntu 12.04
<RedBunny> used
<RedBunny> can someone tell me how to set up the google calader function in Thunderbird ,...
<etfb> Very impressed with 12.04.  Can't wait to get the rest of my family onto it.  Looking good so far!
<RedBunny> i have the section but dont know the url to put in ,....
<micahg> RedBunny: install lightning-extension
<RedBunny> yeah i havent been on linux since 2003 and then i was a Slackware fanatic,... this rocks
<micahg> RedBunny: that is xul-ext-lightning
<RedBunny> ok
<RedBunny> actually i think i installed it already but its asking for a google url
<RedBunny> should it be asking for a google url or have i installed a wrongplugin ,...?
<micahg> umm, I would think one is needed to access a google calendar, but idr
<RedBunny> one what ,.. i do have lighting working,,,, but looking to connect it to google calader
<etfb> One thing I noticed, never having used a pre-release Ubuntu before, is that the automatic upgrade doesn't happen.  I can sudo apt-get dist-upgrade whenever I remember, but what do I do to automate the process?
<micahg> RedBunny: yeah, there should be instructions in google calendar for adding it to clients
<micahg> etfb: update-manager should be prompting you when there are updates waiting
<scientes> anyone else finding that cups is broken ?
<etfb> scientes: I seem to be printing OK, without any extra fiddling.
<scientes> well im not trying to print
<scientes> i get dpkg problems
<etfb> micahg: Not for me. How do I check if it's running?
<scientes> i tried purging and reinstalling and it didn't help
<RedBunny> aye good point
<micahg> etfb: is update-notifier running?
<scientes> invoke-rc.d: initscript cups, action "start" failed.
<scientes> thats the error ^
<etfb> micahg: Apparently, yes.  ps says it is, anyhow.
<etfb> But I don't think it's ever notified me of any updates.
<micahg> scientes: cups uses upstart
<scientes> i am using upstart
<scientes> but im using a mainline kernel
<scientes> if that makes any difference
<micahg> scientes: service cups status
<scientes> that error makes dpkg unhappy
<micahg> oh, hmm, on upgrade?
<scientes> yeah
<micahg> scientes: hmm, might be worth filing a bug
<scientes> i had to remove cups in order to upgrade other stuff
<micahg> I see Bug #968748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968748 in cups (Ubuntu) "package cups 1.5.2-8bzr2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968748
<micahg> which is about lpstat not working
<etfb> micahg: I've switched everything on in update manager anyhow. I'll see if that works.  It might have only been checking weekly and I didn't notice.
<scientes> well i though that i had disabled it, so i did update-rc.d cups defaults
<scientes> after i tried a reinstall
<etfb> Has anyone got VMWare Player to work in 12.04?
<scientes> >VMWare Player
<scientes> yuck
<scientes> what OS is the host etfb ?
<scientes> and well, the person that filed that bug was using 12.04 with vmware
<etfb> Can't get as far as running a VM, scientes -- it won't compile itself because of problems with the VMWare Network Drivers, apparently.
<scientes> oh that
<scientes> just use virt-manager + qemu-kvm
<etfb> Ah, looking at the errors, it appears they haven't updated yet to handle the latest kernel.
<scientes> VMWare player is serious anti-feature software anyways
<scientes> yes, that is the problem, just use the great KVM, which is faster
<scientes> and has the awesome baloon memory driver
<scientes> so you can reallocate guest memory on the fly
<etfb> No, I've tried VirtualBox and the abortive Microsoft equivalent. Both are hideously flaky. VMWare has always been excellent.  Unless I can easily port my dozens of virtual machines, I'm not going to try any alternatives.
<scientes> (if its a linux guest)
<scientes> virt-manager works on native vmdk files
<scientes> *qemu does, but virt-manager is just a qemu/virsh front-end
<etfb> I don't need clever features.  I need a VM system that doesn't crash when I do controversial things like moving the mouse or pressing the Ctrl key.
<scientes> all you have to do is apt-get install virt-manager qemu-kvm
 * scientes has never had those problems
<etfb> Well, if it won't break my VMs, I'll try it.  VirtualBox soured me on FLOSS VMs though.  Such an ugly, broken piece of software...
 * scientes doesn't like VirtualBox
<scientes> virt-manager and kvm are heavily red-hat funded pieces of software
<etfb> The only downside to VMWare is waiting up to a month for it to work with each major kernel upgrade.
<scientes> the only thing you don't get with KVM is it wont work on computers without virt extensions
<etfb> Ah, that makes a difference.  Not impressed with RH or Fedora as distros, but you have to respect a company that can make a billion dollars at something.
<etfb> Virt extensions?
<scientes> AMD-V and vt-X, the cpu extensions that make virtualization perform well on cpu stuff
<scientes> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization#Processor
<scientes> VMWare, Xen, and kqemu work without those extensions, all the other platforms require them
<etfb> I'm on a relatively recent ThinkPad, so I'll presume I'm safe.  I'll have a look.
<scientes> yes, you are safe, although intel did segment it's processor market with that feature for a while (AMD never did)
<scientes> egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<scientes> type that into your terminal to check
<scientes> wow, that -c is stupid
<etfb> E: Unable to locate package virt-manager
<etfb> E: Unable to locate package qemu-kvm
<etfb>  
<scientes> you have to turn on universe
<etfb> Funny - I thought I had.  Lemme check that...
<scientes> also, which not strictly required, i recommend running 64-bit OS
<etfb> Oh, I don't...
<etfb> I just barely survived the move from 8 bits to 16, and I'm still suffering from the introduction of 32 bits.  I don't want to risk doubling down again for at least another thirty or forty years.  The nightmares!
<etfb> Universe is on.  Might need a kick in the repositories...
<scientes> Linux has done VERY well in the transition
<scientes> however there was some problems with 32-bit compat in 64-bit linux
<scientes> BUT
<scientes> now ubuntu has multiarch
<scientes> so that works well again
<scientes> 32-bit and 64-bit libraries are co-installable
<etfb> Ah - apt-get update fixed it.  Happier now.
<scientes> after install you have to do sudo adduser $USER libvirtd; sudo adduser $USER kvm
<scientes> and the logout and log back in
<scientes> if you want to use virtual machine as non-root
<onoez_omg> i'm experiencing problems with hostapd, it worked with the same config on 11.10 but refuses to start at 12.04, should i compile hostapd manually? is it a bug?
<onoez_omg> http://pastebin.com/fxraawu1
<scientes> etfb, doing good?
<scientes> <etfb> Ah, that makes a difference.  Not impressed with RH or Fedora as distros, but you have to respect a company that can make a billion dollars at something.
<scientes> from FLOSS too!
<mkultra_> hi
<mkultra_> i have unresolved wifi problems myself, im running cat 5 till then
<cc11rocks> Any major bugs in Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2?
<mkultra_> try it out
<mkultra_> find them
<mkultra_> send bug reports
<cc11rocks> Are there any release notes for it?
<mkultra_> i reported bugs and they were fixed
<cc11rocks> I couldn't find them...only the "new features" part
<onoez_omg> i'm experiencing problems with hostapd, it worked with the same config on 11.10 but refuses to start at 12.04, should i compile hostapd manually? is it a bug?
<onoez_omg> http://pastebin.com/fxraawu1
<onoez_omg> guys, i desperately need help on the subject, anyone?
<kyoushuu> Is it still possible for merges from Debian Testing to be done?
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> January 12th	LTS DebianImportFreeze  kyoushuu
<micahg> kyoushuu: yes
<kyoushuu> aww, so why does "Ubuntu 12.04 Development Update" is asking to help for merges?
<micahg> kyoushuu: merges are fine still, but subject to Feature and UI freeze
<kyoushuu> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-20/ -> "Things which need to get done", first in list
<kyoushuu> ah... so is it possible to merge the newest zlib from Debian Testing? https://merges.ubuntu.com/z/zlib/REPORT
<micahg> kyoushuu: you can get more help with merges in #ubuntu-motu
<micahg> kyoushuu: no, I don't think we'd take the new zlib at this point
<anthropos> is anyone else having trouble /w searhose (the passwd manager) in 12.04 ?
<anthropos> it won't save any of my plaintext passwords
<anthropos> when I add one it simply doesn't show up in the keyring
<gnome2> Could anyone tell me if Ubuntu-panel is a fork from Ubuntu?
<gnome2> or just Gnome-fallback or classic
<gnome2> and if in the next LTS will be removed
<frybye> Hi - when trying to use live-cd of 12.04 Beta-2 on my amd-64 with nvidia gt240 all I get is a mess of a screen - what to do...?
<anthropos> try adding nomodeset to the kernel options
<frybye> anthropos: was that for me?
<anthropos> uyes
<frybye> anthropos: how do I do that?
<anthropos> it might already be set for the live cd, I'm not sure. you should be able to add it as a boot parameter in the grub menu somehow
<anthropos> i don't relaly remember exactly how
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anthropos> thanks
<frybye> cool - thanks...
<Fyodorovna> no problem
<ozzfan76> installed 12.04 on a Lenovo G570 laptop. Things work fine except a USB 3G CDMA USB modem. It is not automatically listed in Network Manager so I cannot configure it. It used to work well in 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10.
<anthropos> ozzfan76, did you check what module it's using on 11.10
<anthropos> and see if thats loaded in 12.04
<ozzfan76> how do i check the module?
<ozzfan76> i read in a bug report somewhere that there is a problem with udev and it affects CDMA modems.but i'm not sure what it really means
<anthropos> there should be a module related to it shown by lsmod
<anthropos> i think it'll also say in lshw -C network
<anthropos> the driver, that is
<ozzfan76> anthropos, this is where i read the bug report..  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/925473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925473 in udev (Ubuntu) "USB 3g modems dont switch to ttyUSB until udevadm trigger" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<frybye> re: I have now been able to boot to the 12.04 b2 live cd by using nomodset. What do i need to do now so that after installing the system (as dual-boot with win7) so that when it starts the screen is not a mess... is there some way to install the proprietory nvidia drivers during the install of 12.04 even before it re-boots?
<ozzfan76> but even with the sudo udevadm trigger command, nothing really happens
<frybye> ah - I have got it - after the install I can still select nomodset on first boot and then install the nvidia drivers.. sorry I was still sleeping apparently.. ok bye now...
<anthropos> you cna also add nomodeset in /etc/default/grub
<frybye> anthropos: If i am not mistaken I only need to use it once and then install the nvidia (tm) drivers...
<anthropos> possibly, but just keep the aforementioned in mind
<anthropos> if you have the same prob, just boot once by specifying nomodeset manually, then enable it permenantly using /etc/default/grub
<frybye> snz
<frybye> anthropos: ok thanks.. (sorry i let the keyboard slip... ;=)
<anthropos> np
<ozzfan76> ok anthropos, i suppose i have to wait for the release so that this is sorted out.
<anthropos> ozzfan76, I don't know about the bug.. but I would check what I suggested first. i.e., is the module even loaded?
<ozzfan76> ok.. i'm on windows on so i'll have to reboot to try it out
<ozzfan76> how do i load the module if it isn't loaded already?
<anthropos> you can use modprobe to do so
<anthropos> but if it's not loaded, chances are there is a reason
<anthropos> e.g. its broken or blacklisted
<anthropos> do you have another comp you can use so you can bei n here while you try?
<ozzfan76> anthropos: no :( not right now.. but i'll try later and let it know in here
<anthropos> k. the output of lsmod and sudo lshw -C network
<anthropos> could both be useful, if you can save them somehow
<ozzfan76> anthropos: ok i'll do that. cya later :) thx.
<frybye> anthropos: the pc boots straight to win7 and does not offer the grub menu to select os?? Grrr..... hehe
<anthropos> hold shift as its booting frybye
<anthropos> see if that brings up grub
<frybye> ok - thanks - give it a try...
<anthropos> np
<anthropos> let me know how it goes
<frybye> anthropos: nope - still goes straight to win7
<frybye> anthropos: perhaps dosen#t help that I have a MS wireless keyboard...?
<arand> frybye: Did you install the windows bootloader on top?
<frybye> but the keyboad normally works from first second so...
<frybye> arand: I just did the installation "parallel to win7" as offered from the live cd
<frybye> arand: normally I would have expected the os selections menu to appear  - cos nothing out of the ordinary was done after the 12.04 dual boot install
<arand> Maybe it failed to get grub in the mbr then, see if you can boot the liveCD and run the bootinfo script..
<arand> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<anthropos> frybye, you can try to reinstall grub using the live cd
<anthropos> arand is giving you good advice that will lead to that if necessary
<frybye> anthropos: how do I do that please?
<anthropos> there should be docs on it online. folow arand's link or google for something like "ubuntu 11.10 live cd reinstall grub"
<frybye> anthropos: to be honest i see little point in a lot of diagnostics - just reinstall grub would do it I hope or.ö.?
<arand> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<arand> ^ RestoreGrub
<anthropos> reinstalling grub will probably work
<anthropos> do the lost grub installing windows one above
<frybye> hmm.. the lin is on other pc of course.. bit complicated..I wll google with the live install...
<anthropos> even though you apparently didn't lose it doing that
<arand> However, if it is indeed the case that it failed to install grub, it would be very nice to confirm that via the bootinfo script and report a bug on ubiquity, so that it may get fixed.
<RedBunny> how do i add a folder to the file manager ,... i ve added a Websites folder to my home folder but want it to show up on the left
<arand> RedBunny: You can simply drag it there, I think, or use ctrl+d to bookmark the current folder.
<RedBunny> ok ill try
<MCR> arand: I did not know about boot repair yet - interesting :)
<RedBunny> nope didnt work
<frybye> anthropos: arand - thanks you guys - this is now working fine.. the nividia driver (tm) had already been installed during install - i did not even have to use nomodset once...
<frybye> - after install I mean...
<ozzfan76> anthropos, i'm back.. i have the output from lsmod and lshw -C network in a text file. Can i post the contents here?
<arand> frybye: So reinstalling grub fixed it?
<RedBunny> is there a program manager to force quit a program ,... like task manager .?
<frybye> arand: yes - using the automatic repair option...
<arand> frybye: In that case, report a bug on ubiquity (the installer) since failing to install grub is quite a major issue.
<anthropos> ozzfan76, yes pastebin it
<anthropos> RedBunny, open a terminal and type 'kill -9 <pid>' where the PID is the process id you get from 'ps aux' or something similar
<arand> RedBunny: system monitor (gnome-system-monitor)
<anthropos> or that...
<frybye> arand: ok - in a bit...
<arand> frybye: I think you should be able to use "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" for that.
<frybye> ok - thats cool
<ozzfan76> anthropos, here is the output of lsmod, http://pastebin.com/UWjchKJG
<RedBunny> thanx system monitor worked
<anthropos> ozzfan76, do you have the output of these for the working version of ubuntu, also?
<arand> frybye: If it does not automatically please attach the contents of /var/log/installer/
<arand> to the bug report
<ozzfan76> anthropos, no not right now
<ozzfan76> i do have the device id of the CDMA modem
<ozzfan76> will that help?
<anthropos> do you have the output of lshw
<RedBunny> can someone help... where there are suppost to be 'commas and appostraphies, ,', ', they are showing like o's w/ filagree and stuff ,... how did i get this to happen ,...?
<RedBunny> whereever somehting has run outt of room to be shown
<RedBunny> too
<ozzfan76> anthropos, here is is the lshw output: http://pastebin.com/xbsAkJGc
<anthropos> is it the wifi or ethernet you want to get working
<ozzfan76> the wifi and ethernet are working
<ozzfan76> that is how i am using the net
<anthropos> so it's a dialup modem?
<ozzfan76> what isn't working is a modem, a CDMA modem, device id 1c9e:9e00, which would previously get detected automatically and be listed in the Network Manager so I could connect to the net with it
<ozzfan76> yes i think its a dial up modem .. USB 3G modem
<anthropos> well these devices in lshw aren't it. you might need to use lsusb -v
<anthropos> or lshw without the -C
<ozzfan76> ok checking
<ozzfan76> it is listed in lsusb as: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1c9e:9e00 OMEGA TECHNOLOGY
<anthropos> any other info?
<anthropos> it would be best to have access to the working distro
<anthropos> you need to figure out what module is loaded that correspondsto that when it's functioning
<ozzfan76> ok i'll check that when i'm home. Sorry i don't have a working distro here.
<anthropos> np
<RedBunny> where do i set the encoding for writting ,...?
<coz_> hey guys,
<coz_>  any issues with latelest updates including nvidia?
<coz_> sbefore I restart? :)
<coz_> latest rather
<RedBunny> i somehow loded gnome desktop onto my sys, when i logout it now loads into gnome is there a way to make it just unity
<Fyodorovna> RedBunny, choose the desktop from the gear dropdown at the login.
<RedBunny> i know but i want it to auto boot into unity
<Fyodorovna> RedBunny, it will autoboot the last desktop run.
<RedBunny> and i looked at my system programs and gnome isnt installed
<RedBunny> well it booted into gnome andi was in unity
<RedBunny> the system update must have changed things
<Fyodorovna> RedBunny, I had that happen once not sure if it had to do with actually rebooting rather then logging out.
<RedBunny> can some one tell me how to change the system encoding ,......?
<frybye> anthropos: re: Hi I am here in 12.04 using konversation now - first impressions of 12.04 b2 are positive...
<frybye> arand: are you still active now here?
<frybye> so far I have seen no dialogue for some reason...?
<anthropos> nice
<anthropos> nobody is talking :)
<frybye> anthropos: right - so that makes sence... heheh
<frybye> the general impression from 12.04 is rather clean and tight somehow - good...
<bodhi009> i don't care if it remains gnome
<frybye> it even worked -out-of-the-box with my creative x-fi soundcard.. which in the past has never worked with linux
<UrB> on 3rd install of 12.04 here and indeed things are starting to look nice and stable, though I am running gnome3
<UrB> haven't dared to try out bluetooth yet to not spoil this moment of satisfaction
<frybye> oh that's an idea - I have a blutooth plugin thingy in this pc .. can see if it works with the nokia headset...
<frybye> wow - the BT headset works fine...
<frybye> hmm... the audio settings not showing up when trying to switch back to speakers...
<frybye> got it - was already open in background...
<frybye> UrB: perhaps I have encouraged you a bit??
<frybye> depends a bit on what one exactly wants to do with BT maybe...
<UrB> heh
<UrB> file transfer mainly
<UrB> and that has been broken for quite a while
<joelio> strange issue on precise.. seem to have lost my ability to alt-tab, alt-F10 etc and some other shortcuts in gnome-sehll (fresh install).. although custom ones work
<jokerdino> joelio: no issues here
<lessen> hi
<lessen> i just upgraded to 12.04 and i noticed i can no longer "browse" my password in the seahorse gui. Is this the normal case now?
<RedBunny> how do i add a folder to the left side of my file explorer ,... under the computer heading ,.. i want to add my Websites folder
<jokerdino> RedBunny: that's not possible, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/79150/how-to-remove-the-nautilus-bookmarks
<RedBunny> aye
<jokerdino> but, you can add it under bookmarks heading
<Onlyodin> I've just upgraded to 12.04 (Beta 2) and finding that the unity/Ubuntu shell leaves me with no panels.
<Onlyodin> Ubuntu 2D/Unity 2D seems to work (as well as expected, I guess)
<Onlyodin> any suggestions?
<jokerdino> Onlyodin:  you got only wallpapers to stare at, i suppose
<Onlyodin> Wallpapers and desktop icons
<RedBunny> lol
<jokerdino> it is a known bug, bug 963633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in Unity Distro Priority "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963633
<Onlyodin> ahh right
<Onlyodin> goodo
<jokerdino> it will be fixed, pretty soon.
<Onlyodin> I don't know if it's 12.04 or the "2D" desktop, but these fonts are gonna take some getting used to!
<jokerdino> as a workaround, you can try running the command unity --reset in a terminal
<Onlyodin> will do. brb
<Onlyodin> Hmm.
<Onlyodin> Now when I log in using "Ubuntu" instead of "Ubuntu 2D" I get the same gumby unity panel that Ubuntu 2D had/has
<jokerdino> gumby?
<jokerdino> how sure are you that you are using unity - 3d?
<RedBunny> i have a 1.5 tb hd from my win install that holds movies & music ,... how do i change the permissions to be able to back up to there ,...?
<jokerdino> no idea RedBunny..
<Onlyodin> Well, unless selecting "Ubuntu" instead of "Ubuntu 2D" isn't sufficiently accurate, then I suppose I cant be sure.
<RedBunny> aye
<jokerdino> Onlyodin: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Onlyodin> $ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Onlyodin> ubuntu
<jokerdino> 3d then
<jokerdino> I am leaving for dinner now.
<brendand> Onlyodin, /etc/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Onlyodin> $ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Onlyodin> Unity 3D supported:       yes
<Onlyodin> (yes to everything else too)
<jokerdino> Onlyodin: so what issue do you have now?
<Onlyodin> I've gone into ccsm and adjusted the unity settings so they're closer to what they used to be.
<Onlyodin> I'll live with it until updates come through, thanks all
<jokerdino> Happy to see a happy user.
<tegra> hi
<bazhang> hi
<bastidrazor> hello
<tegra> can i update an ubuntu 11.10 in precise ?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> !upgrade | tegra
<ubottu> tegra: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tegra> thanks
<bastidrazor> sweet.. more updates today
<MCR> latest update broke smtube here (youtube browser used by smplayer and umplayer) :P
<tegra> there isn't a guide for 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<Pici> A guide?
<Onlyodin> err
<tegra> yes
<Onlyodin> update-manager -d ?
<Pici> There should be some information in the release notes in the topic as well.
<Whinis> My unity lens home,app,files and music are empty but video lens is showing online videos ( but none on my computer) anyone have an idea ?
<aguitel> how install cinnamon in 12.04 ?
<tegra> Open the terminal and run the following commands
<tegra> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<tegra> sudo apt-get update
<tegra> sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<Whinis> Any ideas for debugging my problem atleast ?
<aguitel> tegra, do install it ?
<aguitel> tegra, it say :E: Unable to locate package cinnamon
<tegra> Cinnamon for Precise has been removed from the PPA
<tegra> aguitel, sorry
<aguitel> anyway to install it ?
<ironm> Hello. I hope I can report here some ubuntu 12.04 beta issues (or wishes). When I install precise 12.04 beta (all versions including the today's daily one) on HP DL 385g7 servers with additional NX network card there is an error message: "Missing Firmware Files phanfw.bin and nx3fwct.bin". There is no such message when installing ubuntu 11.10.
<tsimpson> ironm: you should report a bug on Launchpad about it (or look if there already is one)
<tsimpson> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ironm> thank you in advance for any info if this file will be included in 12.04
<philinux> ironm: Wishes are out as it's frozen now. Only bug fixes now
<ironm> thanks a lot tsimpson
<tsimpson> missing files and error messages should probably be fixed before release though ;)
<philinux> Correct
<ironm> philinux, is such issue a bug for you?
<ironm> thank you both of you :)
<philinux> ironm: No but I'm running a desktop and a laptop with normal gui desktop
<ironm> philinux, It is important for the server
<philinux> ironm: open a terminal and run ubuntu-bug linux and report it
<philinux> not sure how to do that from a server never run one
<ironm> I guess no one runs an HP DL385g7 with two opterons as desktop ;)
<Xunil> Hi everyone, I got the following problem when updating/installing (I hope 3 lines are ok:)
<Xunil> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Xunil> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/at.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<Xunil> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Daekdroom> Oh. 246 updates.
<tsimpson> Xunil: I would suggest that you try removing that file via "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/at.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages", then run "sudo apt-get update", see if that works
<Daekdroom> I love Unfreezes.
<Xunil> thanks, has helped, I guess
<Xunil> you know what the problem cause could be?
<jpds> Xunil: Corrupted file download.
<Xunil> ok
<ironm> philinux, it looks like I need a launchpad account to be able to report a new bug. I have already tons of different accounts and continue in such way to get more is not a good idea ....
<philinux> ironm:  similar bug > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/880541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880541 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Precise) "Missing Firmware HP dual port 10G" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ironm> philinux, the servers have only 1GBit network cards with NX chip set
<ironm> ubunte oneiric doesn't have this issue
<philinux> ironm: You could asked the question in the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=412
<ironm> I am speaking about ubuntu-server
<philinux> ironm: I'd stick with 11.10 then for now
<ironm> philinux, yes .. however I wanted to help a bit with testing of 12.04
<ironm> it doesn't make sense for me to ask such questions in a forum .. it is simply an issue for the new release 12.04 ...
<philinux> ironm: There are plenty of peeps to help in that forum and the QA people turn up too
<philinux> Still 3 and a bit weeks to go
<ironm> thank you very much philinux  .. I don't need any help. I want to help ubuntu ;)
<philinux> ironm: But the people in that forum are all testing 12.04
<ironm> philinux, to post in a forum I need also a new account I guess ...
<philinux> Ah well yes
<MCR> Someone here using smplayer ?
<MCR> or dragonplayer ?
<Pici> The best thing to do is to post a bug report, those will get seen by developers, the forums and irc are hit or miss.
<ironm> Pici, what email address could I use to post a bug?
<MCR> or umplayer ?
<philinux> ironm: I used my hotmail account to sign up
<philinux> ironm: I also have same username here, launchpad and the forums
<tegra> what kernel use 12.04 ?
<ironm> philinux, it should be possible to post a bug without signing. It is difficult to manage all these accounts for every software ...
<ironm> tegra, 3.2.0-20-generic
<ironm> tegra, #33-ubuntu
<Pici> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.20.22 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel armhf powerpc)
<ironm> Pici, I checked it just with the today's daily version of precise
<psypher246> hello all. for a while now I have been experiencing a multitude of issues when using the compiz spread feature and just wondering  if I must wait to log those bugs till the new work being done on spread is realesed or should I log those bugs now
<Pici> ironm: yep
<philinux> ironm: When you use ubuntu-bug linux it collects all the hardware info for the devs from your specifi machine. Sorry but you have to create a user ID
<philinux> ironm: Not sure how you would do that from a server anywho as it needs a browser to get to launchpad
<MCR> Sometimes I ask myself why I am doing all those updates, when each time something new breaks :P
<MCR> This time smtube :'(
<ironm> philinux, I just try to run ubuntu-bug (on the server without internet connectivity). I hope to save it as text file or like that
<MCR> I guess it is the new libwebkit, but how can I connect the smtube maintainers ?
<philinux> ironm: from man page apport-cli  or even use the --save option
<ironm> philinux, I have ust startet ubuntu-bug ...*but* it requires a package name and there is no choice for such "special" install issue like missing firmware files
<philinux> ironm: E.G. apport-bug linux --save ~/Desktop/linux.bug
<ironm> philinux, really thank you very much for all your hints.
<philinux> ironm: No worries. Good luck with it
<ironm> philinux, can I sent this bug description to bugs@ubuntu.com or like that?
<tsimpson> ironm: no, we only use Launchpad for bug tracking
<ironm> thank you tsimpson
<tsimpson> you only need to sign up to LP once, and it allows you to track the progress of the bug and for developers to ask questions
<ironm> yes .. just a new account
<kri5_> Hi there
<kri5_> I'm currently trying to install 12.04 through pxe with kickstart
<kri5_> But installation hangs out on installing the linux-generic package
<kri5_> the error is the following
<kri5_> "An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system"
<kri5_> "Kernel package : 'linux-generic'."
<kri5_> Any ideas?
<MCR> My current summary on Precise Pixel Perfect:
<MCR> 1) Compiz unusable here: mad flickering all the time, so I am forced to use Unity2d
<MCR> 2) The HUD feature always crashes on me (Unity2d) and I am already trying to avoid tapping ALT
<MCR> 3) Docky always closes randomly and I have to reopen it all the time
<MCR> 4) smtube the smplayer's youtube browser segfaults
<glosoli> MCR: have you reported bugs ?
<MCR> 5) google earth was a pain to install and it does not show pictures correctly
<MCR> glosoli: sure, but many of the problems observed are not Ubuntu maintained packages
<MCR> glosoli: but it is kind of hard to use a system without applications
<MCR> 6) chromium browser sometimes needs to be opened twice to start
<MCR> 7) no way to get Emerald to work and no support ot get it working
<MCR> *to
<glosoli> well try Google Chrome not Chromium just in case
<glosoli> Google Earth depends on wine
<MCR> 8) minitube does not play all videos
<glosoli> and Emerald  - I don't pay too much attention to smth that old
<MCR> glosoli: what are you talking about ?
<MCR> glosoli: "Google Earth depends on wine" == bullsh*t
<glosoli> MCR: it doesn't ?
<MCR> glosoli: Chrome is not open source
<MCR> glosoli: ofc not
<glosoli> So what ?
<glosoli> it's not open source but it works
<MCR> glosoli: but it depends on ia32-libs
<frybye> Hi - I have 12.04 b2 with sb x-fi xtreme audio and for some reason the sub-woofer is not working - any tips -
<Riviera> google earth runs in chrome?
<frybye> I already got hold of gnome-alsa-mixer but made no progress with it...
<MCR> 9) No way to enable the internal speaker in my machine when I have line-out attached also
<MCR> 10) I do not want to be forced to pull the cable to change a setting
<frybye> brb
<glosoli> MCR: let me check again why can't you try Google Chrome ?
<bobweaver> Hello thre any one know why qemu launcher is not working with 12.04 ?
<MCR> glosoli: why should I want to ? I am just reporting that Chromium needs to be started twice on Precise sometimes...
<E3D3> Have Beta a troubleshoot webpage ?
<glosoli> MCR: are you sure it's twice, or it just takes too long  ?
<MCR> glosoli: it is getting pointless ;)
<bobweaver> MCR,  what happenes when you open in terminal verbosely ?
<slipttees> hi
<MCR> bobweaver: that is an idea worth pursuing, I will try next time to see the console output... (this is just a minor issue)
<slipttees> where change keybord layout in precise
<slipttees> i have IBM keyboard T60
<ironm> me again. In the meantime I have signed is and just now on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs looking around how to report an issue for ubuntu server (precise 12.04).
<ironm> thank you in advance for a short hint (where to find the right link)
<slipttees> where select ThinkPad layout in precise/
<slipttees> ?
<E3D3> Boot gives an error: argument not found. How can I solve this
<ironm> hello again. anyone here familiar with launchpad. I am on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=precise
<slipttees> i need configure my keyboard layout to thinkpad t60.
<slipttees> how can help?
<ironm> and I would like to open a new issue. What I am missing is the link
<ironm> thank you in advance for any hints ;)
<slipttees> dead channel ironm ?
<astraljava> Guys, beta-2 images are fresh outta oven. Give the devs a little break for all their hard work. :)
<bobweaver> Ok I have a major problem  qemu  will not launch in 12.04
<bobweaver> qemulauncher is not working neither is it from the command line
<ironm> slipttees, my brain seems to be dead as I don't find the right link (maybe I need some glasses ;)
<astraljava> bobweaver: Launch it in terminal, file a bug and include the output.
<MCR> astraljava: I want to apologize for my 10 points officially :)
<astraljava> MCR: No no, that's not what I meant. :)
<astraljava> Just nagging about people not responding in a matter of minutes after all that effort... not cool. :)
<bobweaver> astraljava,  I am on it thanks !
<astraljava> ironm: For me, the 'Report a bug' link is there on your right hand upper corner.
<slipttees> i need configure my keyboard layout to thinkpad t60.
<slipttees> how can help?
<astraljava> ironm: A little down from your login info.
<astraljava> !patience | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ironm> astraljava, it is only a long help page without the right link
<astraljava> ironm: Not like this? http://astraljava.kapsi.fi/bugpage.png
<ironm> astraljava, I would like simply an issue for ubuntu server 12.04 beta *but* can't find the entry point
<astraljava> ironm: What's the problem specifically? It's likely you won't want to file the bug against the whole image, but rather a package in it.
<ironm> astraljava, yes .. I am already there ..
<astraljava> ironm: Well, you can see, in the upper right corner, a little down from my name and nick 'Janne Jokitalo (astraljava)' and the log out button, there's the link for 'Report a bug'.
<astraljava> ironm: Does it not look the same for you?
<ironm> it is an install issue astraljava  .. "Missing Firmware Files phanfw.bin and nx3fwct.bin" when installing 12.04 on HP DL 385g7 with an additional network card (NX chip set)
<astraljava> ironm: Ok, then the bug should be filed against some linux firmware package.
<ironm> astraljava, I see it .. but where can I start a new bug ?
<astraljava> ironm: Let me find the correct package, hold on.
<ironm> thanks a lot astraljava :)
<astraljava> ironm: Go here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+filebug
<ironm> thanks a lot astraljava
<astraljava> No worries, thanks for helping improve Ubuntu. :)
<ironm> astraljava, may I ask where have you found this link? (on this page ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=precise)
<astraljava> ironm: No, I went to the LP front page, searched for linux firmware, and chose the source package from the hits.
<ironm> OK .. thanks again. it would be helpful if there would be a link like "file new bug"
<astraljava> ironm: Well, the link is there, but you have to do a little research before you can find it. Which makes sense, because just blindly filing bugs against wrong packages etc. makes the triagers' work much harder.
<rmrfslash> can someone paste their apt/sources.list file, I just deleted mine accidentally
<astraljava> ironm: If you are interested in bug work, I suggest you join the #ubuntu-bugs channel, and ask for guidance there.
<roasted> Hello! I noticed in 12.04 on this particular laptop, if I hold the super key, I never get the shortcut menu. Also, if I hit SUPER + A (to open the applications lens by default) it does nothing. Has anybody seen any weirdness like this?
<ironm> astraljava, I have just opened an issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/969304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969304 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Regression: Missing Firmware Files phanfw.bin and nx3fwct.bin (precise 12.04 beta)" [Undecided,New]
<astraljava> rmrfslash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/907346/, please ignore the spotify repository in the end if you don't intend to use it.
<ironm> astraljava, I hope there is enough info inside ...
<astraljava> ironm: That's good, thanks. The triagers will ask for additional info if that is required in order to fix the problem.
<MCR> oh, a libwebkitgtk upgrade :) <- maybe this fixes smtube - we'll see
<ironm> great .. thank you very much for your kindly support and patience astraljava
<E3D3> ?
<astraljava> ironm: Oh, no problem. We're all in this together. :)
<rmrfslash> astraljava: thanks
<astraljava> rmrfslash: You're welcome.
<glosoli> is there any way to restart Unity Panel without logout or reboot ?
<astraljava> MCR: What was it about UFO:AI that you spoke about the other day?
<rmrfslash> astraljava: Do you know how I can correct these warnings http://pastebin.com/1VB4fNS9  (I've run apt-get update a number of times, I still get these warnings)
<ironm> are there some plans to include MariaDB packages for ubuntu server Precise 12.04 ?
<ironm> in the tasksel menu there is only postgresql
<jsebean> Hey folks, I have ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 installed (64bit). I am trying to get OpenJDK running. I can't find OpenJDK in my software centre so I tried the command sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre and it installed, however, when i try to run minecraft openjdk doesnt appear int he open with
<MCR> astraljava: we branched 2.4 and are in the test-phase for the release: www.ufoai.org/news
<astraljava> MCR: Oh, right. Okay, I'll do some test-playing over the weekend, then. Thanks!
<MCR> astraljava: You're welcome.
<astraljava> rmrfslash: It's likely that some duplicate files are left in /var/lib/apt/lists/ directory.
<astraljava> rmrfslash: It should be safe to delete them all, and then run `sudo apt-get update` again.
<anadon> Hey, dd is putting out corrupted data when copying .iso's to USB devices
<jsebean> I can run it by using command java -Xmx1024M -Xms32M -Xincgc -jar '/home/jbean/minecraft.jar'  but how to I get java to show up in openwith so I can set it as default?
<jsebean> OpenJDK that is.
<anadon> O-minecraft has a bug right now that they have to fix.  This isn't a Ubuntu issue.
<anadon> I have the same problem.
<jsebean> anadon: you talking to me?
<jsebean> anadon: or someone else?
<anadon> jsbean: yes
<jsebean> anadon: this isnt a minecraft issue
<anadon> O, sorry...
<jsebean> anadon: it's an openjdk issue
<anadon> jsbean: openJDK is masked I think by icedtea web start.
<jsebean> OpenJDK isn;t listed in the software centre nor will it show up in open with for when I try to open .jar files (such as minecraft)
<anadon> jsbean: I have the same thing, but I just created a minecraft launcher and use that.
<anadon> nautilus should have a setting to modify that menue.  Did you try poking around in there?
<jsebean> I don't know if it's because I'm using 64bit now or if it's something else, since this is my first time using 64bit ubuntu, 12.04 beta
<anadon> na, it's the distro.  It's a small bug.
<jsebean> anadon: jsebean not jsbean im not getting beep
<anadon> sorry...
<jsebean> anadon: it's a bug in the beta?
<jsebean> anadon: of ubuntu 12.04 so will be fixed in final release?
<anadon> technically.
<anadon> Should be, but it needs to be reported..
<astraljava> jsebean: Do not assume it'll be fixed without filing a bug about it.
<jsebean> astraljava: where do I report it?
<anadon> launchpad
<anadon> jsebean: launchpad
<astraljava> jsebean: Ubuntu uses https://launchpad.net for bug management.
<genii-around> jsebean: Does update-alternatives --list java       show proper java version?
<rmrfslash> astraljava: I completely moved that directory to lists.old, ran apt-get update and received the same warnings... hrmmmm
<anadon> genii-around: no, it doesn't appear in that either.  I have the same issue, but have been ignoring it.
<jsebean> genii-around: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<genii-around> jsebean: Yeah, that looks fine
<jsebean> genii-around: then must be a bug ill go report
<astraljava> rmrfslash: Is it possible you made a mistake in copying the /etc/apt/sources.list from the pastebin? Please pastebin it again (you can install pastebinit package to ease the process if you like, then just run `pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list` and link to it here.
<astraljava> Ehh... closing bracket missing... whatever. I've had some sparkling. :)
<anadon> anyways, can someone help me with figuing out why dd is giving corrupted output?
<astraljava> anadon: What gives you reason to believe it does?
<rmrfslash> astraljava: http://paste.ubuntu.com/907384/
<anadon> astraljava: because I've tested it with several images on 4 different devices, and they're all corrupt despite multiple and re-downloaded .ios's
<astraljava> rmrfslash: Ok, I'm stumped. Maybe someone else knows, sorry I can't help with you further.
<astraljava> anadon: And have you md5sum'ed the .iso's?
<anadon> torrented, so transmission checked a few, I haven't done the others.
<anadon> astraljava: torrented, so transmission checked a few, I haven't done the others.
<astraljava> anadon: Ok, I wouldn't know whether there could be problems with the P2P network software. I suggest you file a bug about it, and help triaging the issue.
<ironm> are there some plans to include MariaDB packages for ubuntu server Precise 12.04 ? .. deb http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/mariadb/repo/5.3/ubuntu oneiric main
<astraljava> anadon: Wait, what is the procedure that you're using?
<astraljava> anadon: I mean, trying to utilize the images.
<rmrfslash> astraljava: well, I don't know if this makes sense but, I removed a file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oneiric-partner.list which contained the single line "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner #Added by software-center" which also happens to be in /etc/apt/sources.list. Ran a apt-get update and the warnings are no longer present.
<bobweaver> I am also haveint troubles with ubuntu software center this is what I get when I launch it http://imagebin.org/206009
<bobweaver> having *
<rmrfslash> astraljava: and by "I don't know if this makes sense" I mean, I hope this doesn't break anything
<astraljava> rmrfslash: Of course, that was for oneiric. You can't really have two releases at the same time. :)
<rmrfslash> astraljava: yes,but the contents of that file referred to a "precise" repository
<rmrfslash> astraljava: which I found odd
<astraljava> rmrfslash: Right, ok. But it still explains the duplicate warning.
<astraljava> rmrfslash: I don't know anything about Software Center, so can't explain why it was there.
<rmrfslash> astraljava: I suppose I'm not really sure why there are these little files and a sources.list
<astraljava> rmrfslash: It's in constant stage of progress, so I'm not sure either.
<rmrfslash> astraljava: yeah, it seems to me that the contents of these files can be thought of as an extension of sources.list
<roasted> Anybody using Unity in 12.04? Does your Super + A key combo work?
<astraljava> rmrfslash: Yeah, they help in unison with /etc/apt/sources.list, but I'm not sure which tool uses which file.
<ratcheer> roasted: What is it supposed to do?
<roasted> ratcheer: you know when you open the dash and select the applications lens at the bottom? Super A defaults to that lens.
<rmrfslash> roasted: if I hold down the super key I just get the launcher with each icon enumerted, if I press super+a or super+shift+a I get nothing special... just recognizes that I'm holding down the super key
<ratcheer> roasted: Ok, I'll try it and let you know.
<roasted> rmrfslash: so weird. yesterday it worked great, today, no dice.
<rmrfslash> roasted: what's it supposed to do?
<roasted> rmrfslash: ratcheer: do you guys get a shortcut menu if you hold down the super key for a few seconds?
<ratcheer> roasted: Yes, it works.
<rmrfslash> oh, I don't get any shortcut menu
<roasted> ratcheer: what does, shortcut menu or super A?
<ratcheer> roasted: Super A. You asked the other question while I was doing that.
<roasted> ratcheer: drat. wonder why mine doesn't work.
<roasted> ratcheer: my desktop and laptop do but this netbook doe snot
<roasted> does not
<ratcheer> Yes, I get keyboard shortcuts if I hold Super
<roasted> gahhhh
<roasted> where did mine gooo :(
<ratcheer> That is cool, where did you learn this stuff?
<roasted> I hated the fact that my unity dash doesn't default to apps. I mean, I don't care about recent items. I want my apps. I asked on askubuntu.com and someone told me super A would do that.
<roasted> I remembered there was a shortcut menu and go figure the shortcut menu told me right there about super A. I just didn't look ahead of time.
<roasted> problem is, I somehow lost them on this laptop. :(
<roasted> I did a full update + upgrade, rebooted, no dice
<rmrfslash> roasted: I described what I get... when I hold down super my launcher is revealed and each icon has a little number over it 1-N, the workspaces icon has a "s" and trash has a "t"
<rmrfslash> roasted: I'm not really sure what is the utility of that feature... but that's what I get
<itaylor57> if i hold down the super key i get keyboard shutcuts screen
<itaylor57> shortcuts
<itaylor57> sorry wastn't watch closely, super + a for applications
<MarcoGuest> I'd just tested the latest 12.04 beta and saw that maximized apps no longer hide the dash. Is there a way to re-enable the old behaviour for maximized apps to hide the dash?
<itaylor57> MarcoGuest, look in System -> apperance
<itaylor57> behaviour
<itaylor57> system settings _> apperance
<chmac> There was a setting in ccsm where moving my mouse onto a new window would cause it to become active. I just ran some upgrade, now I can't find it...
<MarcoGuest> itaylor57: There's the autohide option. But (at least in unit2d) it simply automatically hides the dash, the behaviour is not the same that was in 11.10
<itaylor57> i am running 3d not sure what 2d has
<trism> MarcoGuest: the dodge behavior was removed, it either autohides now or is there always
<MarcoGuest> itaylor57: Does the autohide option re-enables the old behaviour for maximized apps?
<itaylor57> MarcoGuest, what trism said
<MarcoGuest> trism: hmmm... I'd love to have the option to only hide if there is a maximized app
<MarcoGuest> than maximize would be the same as fullscreen
<MarcoGuest> *then
<trism> MarcoGuest: bug 930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930148
<MarcoGuest> trism: Thanks!
<MCR> seems a new version of Compiz is comin'...
<philinux> MCR: linky ?
<MCR> upgrade, but just compiz is ready yet
<philinux> MCR: Coming down the wire now
<jeremydei> anyone here tried using ruby1.9 in precise?
<jeremydei> for me the packages are all broken (deps)
<bazhang> jeremydei, filed bugs yet?
<trism> jeremydei: did you try ruby1.9.3? just ruby1.9 tries to select a bunch of packages by regex
<jeremydei> ahh
<jeremydei> lemme try the real thing then
<jeremydei> no bugs filed yet no, but i did search for bugs
<triscuit> I noticed python 2.7 was listening on like 8 ports today, that was part of a 12.04 update
<triscuit> right?
<dash> hey. so i'm using precise and it seems like the menus in all my gtk3 apps are busted
<dash> in rhythmbox for example, if I click on a menu title the menu either doesn't appear or tries to draw itself as a 3 pixel high thing in the top left corner of my screen
<dash> and i'll occasionally get stuff like:
<dash> (rhythmbox:4674): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_width_for_height: assertion `height >= 0' failed
<dash> i don't have appmenu-gtk3 installed, $UBUNTU_MENUPROXY is not set
<dash> anybody else seen this?
<roasted> hello!
<sddhrthrt> dash: yes!
<sddhrthrt> dash: happened. but didn't investigated!
<sddhrthrt> *investigate
<dash> sddhrthrt: now we just need to find someone who knows why it happens :)
<roasted> :(
<tegra> i want precise with kernel 3.2.13
<tegra> i need to compile only ?
<sddhrthrt> dash: haha. no, i left ubuntu 12.04 long ago. had upgraded from 10.04, ruined the whole setup!
<trism> tegra: 3.2.0-21.34 is 3.2.13
<trism> tegra: plus ubuntu patches of course
<dash> sddhrthrt: so what do you use now? 12.10? :)
<sddhrthrt> no, LTS! 10.04
<tegra> oh ok thanks trism
<jeremydei> trism, sweet, thanks for the tip on ruby1.9.3 works great.  the ruby1.9 regex thing was really weird, there's so much output that i didn't realize it was just a regex..
<maxb> "resolvconf is now used to manage /etc/resolv.conf on all Ubuntu systems. For systems using Network Manager DNS resolution is now done through dnsmasq, which should help split-DNS VPNs and faster DNS resolution." --- *blink*   Wow. That's major, but rather nice.
<jeremydei> trism, do you happen to know anything about the rubygems? appears it's still 1.8 related, would i need to install from source instead of a package? (sometimes i try to get by with the system's rubygems)
<oconnore> after the update yesterday, lightdm flashes on and off forever
<jeremydei> gah, nevermind it's included in the ruby1.9.3 package i think
<oconnore> lightdm starts up, and works fine until I click my mouse or press a key on the keyboard
<roasted> hello friends!
<trism> oconnore: might be bug 967343 , I was getting that yesterday
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967343 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in background_loader_ready_cb()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967343
<ironm> hello. does anyone know if the current ubuntu live image (precise) would boot from a USB stick on "old" PowerPC based MACmini? Thank you in advance for any hints.
<trism> oconnore: as a workaround, if you can manage to stop lightdm from a tty, you could install lightdm-gtk-greeter and change unity-greeter to lightdm-gtk-greeter in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf until unity-greeter is fixed
<roasted> Attention Unity Friends - Can you guys hold down the super key? What happens? Do you get a shortcut menu or does your bar come out with each item numbered?
<glosoli> yes
<glosoli> I get both
<roasted> er, what?
<roasted> I don't have a shortcut menu. I seemed to have lost a great deal of my shortcuts.
<tegra> trism, i have 3.2.0-20 now
<roasted> I had grown to really like super + A to bring up my applications lens by default too :(
<glosoli> roasted: dunno i really get bothg
<glosoli> both
<roasted> glosoli: have you updated recently?
<glosoli> yep
<trism> tegra: -21 was uploaded about 20 hours ago, they probably haven't updated linux-meta yet
<glosoli> all up to date
<roasted> glosoli: todya?
<glosoli> hour ago
<roasted> glosoli: me too. :(
<roasted> more like 4 hours ago
<roasted> maybe I'll try again...
<roasted> glosoli: what did you run specifically to update? I just want to make sure I'm mimicing what you did since you're having more success than I
<roasted> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<tegra> trism, how can i update ?
<glosoli> roasted: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<roasted> ah I didn't do dist-upgrade
<roasted> let me try
<roasted> appreciate it sir!
<glosoli> but be warned
<glosoli> dist-upgrade may try to remove some important stuff
<glosoli> so watch out all the messages it says
<tegra> i did apt-get dist-upgrade
<tegra> but kernel not update.
<trism> tegra: as I said, linux-meta doesn't seem to be updated yet, but the new kernel is in the repo if you just can't wait and want to install it now
<roasted> glosoli: you on 3.2.0-20?
<glosoli> roasted: yes
<tegra> ok trism
<trism> tegra: in fact, it was updated 2 hours ago, so give the repositories a bit of time, it should be there later today
<mongo> is there a project to get ubuntu's app armor ported to the mainline kernel version?
<bastidrazor> mongo: app armor does fail when using 3.3..
<mongo> bastidrazor: yes, it appears the ubuntu patches revert back to an oder app armmor type
<tegra> ok trism, i changed to US server.
<mongo> I need to use a mainline as there is an alsa bug in 3.2.0 that was fixed in 3.2.2 but I don't want to lose aa
<sorin_> ubuntu 12.04 its recomend to use?
<genii-around> In three weeks, unless you feel adventurous
<roasted> bummer
<sorin_> finish next mounth?
<roasted> updated, upgraded, dist-upgraded, still no super key shortcuts.
<roasted> :(
<trism> tegra: yeah should be there on the us server now, I see it on my desktop which just updated
<trism> mongo: you can't really go by the ubuntu versions, 3.2.0-21 is 3.2.13 (you can see in the changelog when the rebase the kernel to the new releases)
<tegra> there is a problem with knetattach
<tegra> after kernel upgraded
<rodd> Hi, how can I upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04?
<rodd> the beta version
<mongo> trism: 3.2.0-21 still has the 3.2.0 alsa bugs with sandy bridge laptops and multi channel audio
<mongo> trism: i'm asking because I have been working with sid and it aa is fine, if there was a project to try and get off the aa special sauce I would see if anything i've done would be of use
<mongo> but i'm not finding a link to anything on launchpad
<trism> mongo: I'm just saying that if the bug was fixed upstream in 3.2.2, then that patch should be in the ubuntu kernels already, and if it still isn't working you should file a bug on launchpad about that
<roasted> why does my super key hate me :(
<tegra> for 3.2.13
<tegra> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/givaro/3.2.13-1.2
<tegra> i need to install it ?
<mongo> trism: there are a dozen bugs about it all in new status, it is more productive to get ubuntu on mainstream kernel support of aa don't you think?
<trism> mongo: do you know which patch fixed it upstream?
<trism> mongo: I have no idea about the apparmor issue, I am just curious about the alsa bug
<mongo> trism: I'll have to go look, it was in the commit notes though, it relates to multi channel audio, e.g. laptops like the HP with "beets audio"
<mongo> err in the commit notes on 3.2.2
<trism> mongo: alright I'll see if I can find it
<tegra> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta
<tegra> A newer version of linux-meta is available for packaging: Linux 3.2.13
<mongo> trism: but like I said, people are working on it but I see a lot of value in allowing people to use aa on a mainline kernel
<trism> mongo: I don't really disagree, I just don't know anything about it
<mongo> trism: I have the feeling it is just because someone needs to go back and clean up a lot of little things, I'll send a note to the kernel team and offer I guess
<roasted> bummer
<roasted> seems as if the unity super shortcuts are only in 3d right now
<tegra> why the kernel team is late ?
<glosoli> is there any software used for context menu editing in ubuntu ?
<glosoli> precise
<glosoli> or anyone knows cmd way of doing that
<bazhang> !find dconf
<ubottu> Found: dconf-gsettings-backend, dconf-service, libdconf-dbg, libdconf-dbus-1-0, libdconf-dbus-1-dbg, libdconf-dbus-1-dev, libdconf-dev, libdconf-doc, libdconf-qt-dev, libdconf-qt0 (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dconf&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<glosoli> bazhang: I know dconf, hmm so you say I can do it with dconf ?
<roasted> well dang
<roasted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834078 in unity-2d "Missing lens shortcuts (Super-A, Super-F)" [Medium,In progress]
<trism> tegra: I'm not sure what you are looking for, it will not be labeled 3.2.13, if you want to use the upstream version, use the mainline builds or build it yourself, otherwise from the changelog for 3.2.0-21:  * rebase to v3.2.13
<roasted> looks like it's only hitting 2D systems, not 3D. I forgot I was using 2D on this laptops ince it was lower powered.
<tegra> ok i believe you trism :)
<glosoli> bazhang: hmm checked didin't find anything
<roasted> any of you fellas running unity 2d?
<scar3crow> roasted: or games, yes
<roasted> or games?
<scar3crow> *for
<roasted> scar3crow: do you happen to be in 2d now?
<scar3crow> roasted: yes: gnome classic
<roasted> scar3crow: no, I meant Unity 2D in specific.
<roasted> thanks anyway
<scar3crow> ok
<scar3crow> roasted: what's up?
<oconnore> trism: well, I'm glad it's being figured out. It's somewhat odd that it's a 'medium' severity bug, considering that it basically prevents anyone who doesn't know how to boot into text mode from using their Ubuntu install ever again :)
<scar3crow> lol
<scar3crow> anybody here good at tailoring X for intel graphics
<scar3crow> ??
<bastidrazor> roasted: i use unity2d since 3d is mean to this old laptop
<trism> oconnore: yeah the medium severity was automatically added by apport, a human with proper permissions might have a different interpretation
<MCR> Just wanted to thank devs for finally fixing the flickering here. Compiz is fully functional again.
<MCR> :)
<maxb> I'm definitely liking the Unity launcher reveal configurability and other changes in Precise
<maxb> Being able to reveal at the left hand edge of my right hand monitor is an interesting touch :-)
<roasted> bastidrazor: can you hit super+a? or super+f?
<roasted> bastidrazor: do those shortcuts work for you?
<XData2384> hi
<XData2384> can you help me ? I have upraded my kubuntu 12.04 today and now all my program menu fonts are ugly, is this a know problem ?
<sddhrthrt> roasted: Yes, sometimes they dont work!
<roasted> sddhrthrt: :(
<sddhrthrt> roasted: try changing to another workspace and using the shortcuts.
<sddhrthrt> they work, occasionally.
<roasted> doesnt' look like they're flying at all
<danpsy> After installing recent updates inside of 12.04, xorg isn't working anymore.  I imagine the problem ix xorg, because if I run "startx", "Fatal server error: no screens found" is returned.  I tried to reinstall xorg, but it still doesn't seem to work.  I think the next step should be removing proprietary nvidia driver, how could I do that?
<Mart1n_> Hi, does ubuntu 12.04 will have 3d support enabled by default in nouveau drivers?
<Mart1n_> I think the name of that technology is mesa 3d
<EvilResistance> Mart1n_:  that's dependent on whether a linux driver has been released with that technology
<Mart1n_> as I have red the technology exist, you can install manually
<Mart1n_> there are comparisons of performance of nouveau with 3d vs nvidia propietary driver
<Mart1n_> it's still much more slow
<jussi> how do I see conversations in thunderbird?
<scar3crow> hi
<roasted> bastidrazor: ping
 * yofel finds 3D performance with nouveau reasonable on his quadro nvs 3100m
<yofel> still slower than the nvidia driver, but works
 * scar3crow finds intel 82g33/g3i chipset very cpu intensive
<scar3crow> I should be able to allocate vram without cpu load
<scar3crow> cant run doom3 with ultra quality with 512 vram dedicated
<scar3crow> @ 640X480
<scar3crow> :(
<roasted> is doom native?
<scar3crow> define: "native"
<ironhalik> it is
<scar3crow> heh
<ironhalik> id likes to support linux
<ironhalik> and they use opengl, so its easier then other titles
<scar3crow> mind you; I'm running 64bit
<roasted> :)
<yofel> aptitude became usable again \o/
<astraljava> Whee! :)
<bastidrazor> more updates!
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<scar3crow> doom3 running 75% @ 640X480 :)
 * scar3crow goes to install quake4
<ironhalik> iv nouveau wasnt such a performance hit, I would play doom too :)
<scar3crow> quake4 does not load
<scar3crow> :(
<mkultra_> i need pizza
<scar3crow> idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
<scar3crow> Sys_Error: Texture compression unavailable <-- what does this mean?
<ironhalik> scar3crow: I would guess drivers
<scar3crow> yeah... I have the tarball...
<scar3crow> but
<scar3crow> waiting for you guys ;)
<zuti> quick question. anyone have any idea how to fix fix lightdm not starting when using nvidia-current-updates?
<zuti> i was using the nvidia installer, but uninstalled the drivers and got the 295.33 from the repositories. now lightdm never starts.
<zuti> if i purge the nvidia drivers, it starts just fine, but as soon as i install them back... nothing
<zuti> have to use ssh to start lightdm remotely
<zuti> "text mode" doesn't work either
<FernandoMiguel> WebGL: Unavailable. Hardware acceleration disabled.
<FernandoMiguel> what can I do to get Chrome to support CPU HW ?
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: type chrome://flags
<glosoli> in address bar
<FernandoMiguel> I know about that
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<glosoli> do you enabled: "Override software rendering list
<glosoli>  ?
<FernandoMiguel> do I need to force the Override??
<FernandoMiguel> sounds nasty
<glosoli> yep :)
<glosoli> but then you will loose
<glosoli> youtube html5
<glosoli> won't work properly
<FernandoMiguel> it already doesn't :)
<glosoli> that's why I am switching to Firefox this night :)
<FernandoMiguel> nor do maps
<glosoli> In Firefox webgl and everything else works out of the box for me :/
<FernandoMiguel> youtube html5 is worse than flah
<glosoli> worse than flash but for Chrome
<glosoli> on Firefox it works fine for me
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> even though I know it sounds stupid
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Yeh the youtube html5 is flaky, and keeps using flash whenever there is a video with an ad
<glosoli> penguin42: I am lucky to use good videos then, never got that problem with flash and ads :)
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: those flags didn't help
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: did you restart browser, and what card you have  ?
<FernandoMiguel> ofc
<FernandoMiguel> interl hd3000
<glosoli> VGA i mean
<glosoli> ah
<glosoli> that might be the problem :)
<glosoli> I am not sue if Intel HD3000 has WebGL support
<glosoli> in Chrome
<glosoli> even in Firefox
<FernandoMiguel> buuuu
<glosoli> After getting problems I went straight to #chromium-support, first thing they did asked me if I had some low level old card
<glosoli> :)
<FernandoMiguel> 2D graphics backend	Skia
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: you might want to give a shot for Firefox :)
<FernandoMiguel> Driver vendor	Mesa
<FernandoMiguel> Driver version	8.0.2
<glosoli> just in case :)
<FernandoMiguel> GL_VENDOR	Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<FernandoMiguel> GL_RENDERER	Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<FernandoMiguel> GL_VERSION	3.0 Mesa 8.0.2
<FernandoMiguel> from firefox aurora GPU Accelerated Windows 0
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: I might be wrong, just in case, try Firefox do you get the same prob ?
<FernandoMiguel> I guess no!
<glosoli> hmm
<FernandoMiguel> WOW 74.75 MB (100.0%)
<FernandoMiguel> that NO memory usage
<glosoli> hmm what do you mean NO memory usage ? :D
<FernandoMiguel> have you ever seen FF use that little?
<glosoli> yep
<glosoli> since FF10
<glosoli> or smth :)
<FernandoMiguel> Chrome 955,196k 476,464k
<glosoli> yeeep. that's why I will be switching :)
<glosoli> even though I got 6GB Ram, Chrome gets chunky on memory from time to time
<glosoli> :)
<FernandoMiguel> https://plus.google.com/u/0/109625435637812424164/posts/JmvfS8YoVu6
<itaylor57> why not Chromium?
<glosoli> why to use something that is used like a thing before releasing everything ?
<KM0201> upgrades upgrades upgrades.. :)
<glosoli> they do test on Chromium then release it to Chrome, don't they ?
<FernandoMiguel> itaylor57: no longer supported/maintained since FTA left
<KM0201> FTA?
<FernandoMiguel> KM0201: the ubuntu-mozillateam person that maintained it , and had all those PPAs for chromium, thunderbird and FF
<yofel> fta left? when?
<KM0201> oh ok
<FernandoMiguel> he was the person with more karma on Launchpad till they changed how it was calculated
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: many months ago
<FernandoMiguel> I can talk to you in private, if you want. he asked to keep it private
<glosoli> well but in fact Chromium is maintained
<KM0201> FernandoMiguel: so your contention is since he left, chromium is problematic?
<yofel> shows how long I haven't been in -mozillateam I guess... sad
<glosoli> Chromium is still here :)
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: indeed
<glosoli> I just don't like it
<glosoli> :D
<FernandoMiguel> !chrome
<FernandoMiguel> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<glosoli> there is chromium 17 in official repod
<glosoli> repos"
 * KM0201 <3's chromium
 * glosoli loves and hates 
<glosoli> no WebGL support if you want HTML5 videos for me :/
<glosoli> Firefox meanwhile gives me everything
<FernandoMiguel> google-chrome-stable:
<FernandoMiguel>   Candidate: 18.0.1025.142-r129054
<FernandoMiguel> google-chrome-unstable:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 19.0.1084.1-r129459
<FernandoMiguel> chromium-browser:
<FernandoMiguel>   Candidate: 17.0.963.83~r127885-0ubuntu1
<FernandoMiguel>  
<glosoli> aaaa
<glosoli> outdated then really
<glosoli> sorry FernandoMiguel
<glosoli> my mistake :)
<yofel> outdated? how fast do they burn their version numbers?
<yofel> oneiric shipped with 14
<FernandoMiguel> ahaha
<glosoli> every month
<FernandoMiguel> every six weeks
<glosoli> a release
<glosoli> same does Firefox now
<glosoli> :)
<yofel> lol
<FernandoMiguel> firefox:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 13.0~a2~hg20120329r90613-0ubuntu1~umd1
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: alpha ?
<yofel> FernandoMiguel: where's that from?
<FernandoMiguel>      11.0+build1-0ubuntu1 0
<FernandoMiguel>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: aurora, PPA
<yofel> ah
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: aaa gonna check that, alpha would be better for me as it has Speed Dial :)
<FernandoMiguel> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907840/
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: don't call it alpha or beta
<FernandoMiguel> it's neither
<FernandoMiguel> you have trunk (nightly), alpha, aurora, beta, stable, lts
<FernandoMiguel> while chrome has trunk(nightly), dev, beta, stable, outdated(unsupported)
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: so Aurora is likely something between alpha-beta ?
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: so you use it now ?
<FernandoMiguel> it's my secondary browser
<FernandoMiguel> on all my machines
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: hmm, but it always updates only to Aurora ?
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: if there will be bugs that will be fixed in beta, it wouldn't be fixed in aurora  ?
<qrwteyrutiyoup> how can I find out which patches were applied over a vanilla kernel in the default 12.04 kernel?
<FernandoMiguel> qrwteyrutiyoup: by looking at .patches ?
<MrChrisDruif> Banshee doesn't play any songs anymore
<FernandoMiguel> in launchapd
<qrwteyrutiyoup> do you have the link handy, FernandoMiguel?
<FernandoMiguel> no, sorry
<qrwteyrutiyoup> okay, thanks, I will try to find it
<MrChrisDruif> Did anyone hear about that before?
<guntbert> qrwteyrutiyoup: start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam
<qrwteyrutiyoup> thanks as well, guntbert
<FernandoMiguel> http://sexy-pictures.tumblr.com/post/20160334194/firefox
<guntbert> FernandoCueva: don't post random links in a support channel
<glosoli> :DDD
<yofel> lol
<glosoli> I better keep my mouth silent :D
<bodhi_me> it's wise in china
<yofel> well, he's used to times when this channel wasn't as busy as it is these days
<glosoli> yofel: and it's good it is getting more attention, when 12.04 lts will be out I will start asking my parents to switch their computer to 12.04
<yofel> agreed
<bodhi_me> switch? i will install 12.04 into another ufd
<graingert> where can I get more people to look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/966058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966058 in openssl (Ubuntu) "SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unsupported protocol" [Undecided,New]
<graingert> people who know about python and ssl?
<bodhi_me> not me
<glosoli> bodhi_me: switch I mean from Windows to Ubuntu :)
<glosoli> Marks new decisions changed my mind :)
<glosoli> my parents will get a try this time, it's a pity of them calling me from time to time for viruses and bla bla :D
<bodhi_me> come on, who the hell is still using windows? people use ios and macos nowadays
<glosoli> bodhi_me: well when macbooks in my country makes the price of three times your month salary, not a lot of people think of buying one  :)
<glosoli> even though I am sure it would play good with Ubuntu :)
<bodhi_me> you can see a truck of macbooks and ipads in a cybercafe
<glosoli> emm?
<yofel> now, if someone would fix the driver for my dads canon printer I would be able to do the same
<bodhi_me> at least, in here
<glosoli> yofel: haha know that feeling :) and it would be good thing for me too, as I would not have to worry about them breaking something, will not give password and that's all :D
<FernandoCueva> guntbert, me what posting links?
<yofel> glosoli: exactly ;)
<glosoli> FernandoCueva: not you he mistakenly pressed tab for guy named FernandoMiguel
<glosoli> :D
<yofel> he knows a bit about computers at least so it's not that bad for me
<glosoli> FernandoCueva: which got kicked for pasting links
<FernandoCueva> lies he pm me
<guntbert> FernandoCueva: sorry, I mistabbed, that was not intended for you - i should read more carefully what I write :)
<FernandoCueva> grrr
<glosoli> guntbert: you got busted
<glosoli> :D
<nabukadnezar43> hi, i intend to install precise daily on my laptop which has nvidia optimus technology
<glosoli> ouh
<nabukadnezar43> i don't need the nvidia card or the proprietary drivers
<nabukadnezar43> i just want a cool laptop with long battery life
<nabukadnezar43> what is the best option?
<glosoli> nabukadnezar43: is there any way to disable nVidia from bios
<glosoli>  ?
<nabukadnezar43> cool as in heat :)
<nabukadnezar43> i checked but it has no options in the bios
<nabukadnezar43> it's dell n5110 15r with i5 2410m
<nabukadnezar43> i read this post at askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96552/how-well-will-nvidia-optimus-cards-be-supported-in-12-04
<nabukadnezar43> the answerer wrote this: "If your system has a hardware mux - so both the nVidia and Intel GPUs are connected to the outputs - and vga_swicheroo works, you can use that interface to switch between them, but only if you're using the open-source drivers. For 12.04 we plan to ensure that the unused GPU is turned off in this case, which should improve battery life."
<glosoli> nabukadnezar43: sorry I don't own Optimus card, you might try reading about something called Bumblebee for Linux
<nabukadnezar43> i heard about all options, bumblebbe, ironhide, acpi_call, vga_switcheroo etc.
<nabukadnezar43> but that answer confused me
<nabukadnezar43> if 12.04 has built-in support to disable nvidia card for long battery life, i don't need to do anything
<glosoli> nabukadnezar43: sorry you would have to wait a bit for someone who has knowledge on that topic :/
<nabukadnezar43> sure, no problem
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> is Beta 2 stable?
<rymate1234> (ish)
<Logan_> rymate1234: Yes. I've been running Precise since Alpha 2, and it's been generally very stable for me.
<rymate1234> ah cool
<nabukadnezar43> i used beta 1 for a while, it was pretty stable
<rymate1234> I might try the beta then
<rymate1234> :)
<Logan_> rymate1234: Might as well download the daily build so it has all of the latest updates.
<rymate1234> meh
<rymate1234> I just got the beta 2 iso
<rymate1234> XD
<Logan_> Ah, okay.
 * rymate1234 burns it onto a dvd-rw
<rymate1234> actually no
<nabukadnezar43> waste of GBs
<nabukadnezar43> use a cd or a usb
<nabukadnezar43> :)
 * rymate1234 found a cd!
<rymate1234> I don't think my laptop can boot from USB
<rymate1234> I can try though
<nabukadnezar43> any decent pc can do that
<roasted> hello!
<nabukadnezar43> and installation from a usb stick is much faster
<nabukadnezar43> hello roasted
<roasted> hello
<roasted> yes installing from usb is crazy awesome
<roasted> ubuntu 12.04 installed from usb onto a sata3 SSD in about 5 minutes and 30 seconds
<nabukadnezar43> sata3 ssd in my dreams :)
<roasted> we got a lab of them at work
<bodhi_me> a ssd is too big for me
<roasted> our macs died, go figure
<roasted> lol
<nabukadnezar43> i actually have a pretty fast pc
<nabukadnezar43> hdd is the bottleneck
<nabukadnezar43> 7200 rpm sata2
<roasted> yeah, definitely
<roasted> yeah it's the hdd, not even sata2
 * rymate1234 backups this USB
 * rymate1234 formats
<roasted> sata drives can't saturate sata2 ports
<bastidrazor> roasted: super a and super f do nothing in unity2d for me
<roasted> bastidrazor, oh, thanks bro. appreciate it. :D
<roasted> I'm surprised you remembered I asked, lol.
<nabukadnezar43> i heard that ssds have short lives
<rymate1234> so what's this HUD like?
<nabukadnezar43> is it a myth?
<roasted> pretty much
<bastidrazor> roasted: super brings up unity for me. i have mine to autohide but i have terminal open and fullscreened
<roasted> ssd's have a life span that'll likely far outlast even regular hard drives
<roasted> limited life span? very likely. enough that it'll make a difference vs regular hard drives? nope.
<bastidrazor> roasted: irssi can help one remember almost anything.
<roasted> bastidrazor, it's a bummer. 2d is nicer on my laptop but I really like super A
<bastidrazor> roasted: what is it suppose to do?
<roasted> bastidrazor, honestly I wish my dash lens came up with the entire apps listed by default
<nabukadnezar43> then i may buy one
<roasted> bastidrazor, can you run 3d? or does 3d not work whatsoever?
<roasted> bastidrazor, you can check it out in 3d. it just opens the aplications lens by default.
<nabukadnezar43> i may even upgrade my phenom ii x4 965
<roasted> bastidrazor, like if you open the dash, theres 5 lenses at the bottom. the 2nd one is the applications lens. SUPER A opens that (awesome) and SUPER F opens files
<roasted> bastidrazor, I kind of like the recent items in the main list. IT's growing on me. But I'm a recovering Gnome Shell fan so having all of the apps listed is a nice touch which I like with Super A, as it shows me them without further clicking around.
<rymate1234> Gnome shell ftw
<rymate1234> Unity ftw
<nabukadnezar43> what's super a, super f?
<roasted> gnome shell is flippin beautiful
<nabukadnezar43> windows button+a and f?
<roasted> nabukadnezar43, super = "windows key"
<roasted> yeup
<roasted> yep
<rymate1234> anything but windows metro is good
<roasted> rymate1234, unity in 12.04 is drawing me away from gnome shell, though.
<nabukadnezar43> i hate the shell and unity, thanks god we have plenty options
<rymate1234> OoOOOOOooooOOOoooooo
<roasted> rymate1234, the more I use it, the more it clicks with me. It's weird because I've passionately hated unity since day 1.
<roasted> nabukadnezar43, amen. Doesn't matter if you like light beer or dark beer. At least you're in the right place. :)
<roasted> cheers! :D
<rymate1234> right
<rymate1234> once this usb is done
<rymate1234> I'll reboot laptop
<rymate1234> :D
<nabukadnezar43> i tried metro ui
<roasted> metro is really nice, but it's terrible on a computer
<rymate1234> eh
<nabukadnezar43> if i had a tablet, i'd definitely consider it
<rymate1234> ^
<roasted> yeah, amen
<rymate1234> I found a program called ViStart
<roasted> I actually think it's very nice and intuitive. I just don't need an email icon thats 800x600 in size.
<roasted> I just don't.
<rymate1234> its a clone of the windows 7 start menu
<rymate1234> right
<rymate1234> usb is prepared
<rymate1234> I SHALL BBL
<roasted> Phone? Small tablet? Absolutely.
<glosoli> nabukadnezar43: any help you got so far :/ ?
<nabukadnezar43> no
<rymate1234|usb> hey
<rymate1234|usb> well
<rymate1234|usb> this is the worst irc client ever
<glosoli> nabukadnezar43: have you trying asking in askubuntu ?
<rymate1234|usb> but oh my gawd this is quicker than a live cd
 * rymate1234|usb installs
<nabukadnezar43> no, i don't really like forums and those kind of sites
<nabukadnezar43> but i may try asking there
<nabukadnezar43> thanks
<glosoli> Anyone here using NVIDIA OPTIMUS ?
<rymate1234|usb> hey
<remaster> hello how much stable is 12.04 b2 ?
<remaster> i want to try it!
<rymate1234|usb> seems quite stable
<jinjorge> remaster:stable
<rymate1234|usb> currently trying to figure out which of these partitions is my /home
<remaster> well i'm user of ubuntu 11.04 but i have
<rymate1234|usb> and which is my /
<remaster> graphic errors
<jinjorge> been running 12.04 since the alpha release on my work computer
<remaster> when i use a custom theme... a little time before my pc crash...
<jinjorge> each iteration gets better and better
<remaster> and another question
<rymate1234|usb> this is very quick of a usb stick
<remaster> i have i5 processor
<remaster> wich version i use?
<rymate1234|usb> v. good processor
<rymate1234|usb> erm
<rymate1234|usb> how much ram do you have
<remaster> 4gb
<remaster> ddr3
<bodhi_me> come on, who the hell doesn't have 16gb of ram?
 * rymate1234|usb raises hand slowly
<jinjorge> ha ha, me
<jinjorge> what do you need 16GB of RAM for?
<remaster> video editor or graphic or much games??? in other way i think thats much unnecesary ram ._.
<bodhi_me> so i can load the whole system into the ram, such as salix os and boshi (ubuntu)
<rymate1234|usb> O_o
<jinjorge> ahhh ok
<bodhi_me> and all my vms can get 4 gb of ram
<jinjorge> haven't needed to do that
<rymate1234|usb> well this is fun
<rymate1234|usb> ^_^
<jinjorge> 4GB works for me
<remaster> and ... what version of ubuntu may i use?
<bodhi_me> for example, salix only takes about 1gb of ram
<bodhi_me> then everything is in the ram
<jinjorge> remaster: what do you mean?
<bodhi_me> persistence? no problem
<remaster> x86 or amd64?
<jinjorge> you are in the 12.04 beta2 chat room. my guess is that most in here are running 12.04
<jinjorge> do you have an intel processor?
<remaster> i5 intel processor
<jinjorge> then x86
<remaster> ok
<remaster> thanks
<rymate1234|usb> okay.....
<penguin42> jinjorge: Why did you say x86 - amd64 will run very nicely on an i5
<penguin42> jinjorge: amd64 is just the name for the 64bit arch
<rymate1234|usb> why is my mouse a permanent spinning wheel thing
<rymate1234|usb> okay.....
<rymate1234|usb> its stuck at "removing conflicting operating system files"
<remaster> uff
<remaster> well i'm downloading amd64
<remaster> 4min to complete the download :3
<rymate1234|usb> oshit
<rymate1234|usb> I think I got my partitions mixed up
<rymate1234|usb> :(
<remaster> i only have a data partition of 550gb
<remaster> and a OS partition of 50gb
<rymate1234|usb> YAY ITS DOING STUFF
<rymate1234|usb> AOK
<rymate1234|usb> ok
<rymate1234|usb> I think
<rymate1234|usb> I mixed up my current /home and / partitions
<ratcheer> 550 GB! WTH?
<rymate1234|usb> because they were both similar size
<rymate1234|usb> >.<
<remaster> ratcheer why?
<rymate1234|usb> if my calculations are correct (which I hope they aren't) i'm formatting my /home and using it as me /
<rymate1234|usb> rymate1234|usb: yay
<rymate1234|usb> I can tab complete
<ratcheer> remaster: I just wonder what you do with it. The biggest partition on my 1 TB drive is 50 GB.
<remaster> well i only put random files there... music, videos
<ratcheer> Well, I do have a 2 TB external drive that is all one big partition.
<remaster> i have a TimeCapsule 2TB
<nabukadnezar43> e-sata?
<ratcheer> nabukadnezar43: No, mine is USB 3
<rymate1234|usb> hmmm
<nabukadnezar43> i gave up on externals
<rymate1234|usb> will not doing anything speed up installation?
<nabukadnezar43> too slow too painful
<nabukadnezar43> i've a 500 gb for os
<nabukadnezar43> and 1 tb for storage
<ratcheer> nabukadnezar43: I still use one because it is cheap and easy.
<nabukadnezar43> that's my desktop
<nabukadnezar43> internals are cheaper
<nabukadnezar43> well that's if you're using a desktop
<ratcheer> But not as easy. Just plug in the external and go. They're easy to move among systems if you need to, too.
<nabukadnezar43> internals are already plugged in
<ratcheer> But, I'm not the type that likes to dig around inside my case.
<nabukadnezar43> and you can format them in any filesystem you want
<jinjorge> penguin: didn't know that...... thought it meant cpu type. I stand corrected. Thanks!!
<nabukadnezar43> but who cares, that's your choice and this is mine :)
<ratcheer> nabukadnezar43: Agreed
<jinjorge> penguin42: didn't know that...... thought it meant cpu type. I stand corrected. Thanks!!
<ratcheer> Maybe I'll buy me a big SATA III internal and convert to btrfs.
<jinjorge> remaster:apologies for the incorrect info
<remaster> jinjorge no problem now i'm making the booteable usb of amd64
<remaster> but i continue to feeling nervous
<remaster> to crash my sistem
<penguin42> jinjorge: It's just history; AMD bought out the 64bit x86 first by a few years
<remaster> no it's not that
<remaster> i don't wanna lose my info
<xrdodrx> Will one be able to update from Beta 2 to 12.04?
<ratcheer> xrdodrx: Yes
<nabukadnezar43> of course
<xrdodrx> I assumed so, thank you :)
<spaceneedle> After I type in my password at the login screen  it takes too long for the unity screen to appear.
<spaceneedle> Also, the jumbled words at the top corner needs to be fixed.
<remaster_> me esta corriendo lento
<remaster_> en una amd thurion
<remaster_> it's runing slow in a amd thurion machine
<Wrostek> Im trying to compile a kernel with 'fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic' after around 20 minutes, sub-make returns error 2 while compiling 'LD [M]  drivers/w1/wire.o' ... but there is no debug info... Is there a way to get the kernel build to be more descriptive?
<Wrostek>  ( i would disable Dallas Wire from the config, but you cant, its either built in or module, and I dont know how to fix the problem without debug )
<jtaylor> usually its make V=1 or make VERBOSE=1
<Wrostek> thanks I will try that
<penguin42> I thought even without that it would normally give you the reason for an error
<penguin42> Wrostek: Do you know if it's doing parallel builds?
<jtaylor> I would have expected that too
<Wrostek> Like using multiple cores? yes
<penguin42> Wrostek: In that case, look a little bit further up to see if there was an error
<penguin42> Wrostek: when it's doing stuff in parallel you might get the error and then some other ones complete
<Wrostek> Yes, I looked up the output, but there were no errors ( some warnings ) but no errors
<meerkats> so in the ubuntu project gnome is no longer in your plans for future releases... you will stick to unity
<meerkats> right?
<Daekdroom> meerkats, GNOME is in the plans for the future releases.
<meerkats> Daekdroom, but as it is now in 11.10? I mean I liked gnome in 11.04, but since 11.10 there are some missing things (I cannot find an easy way to change between open windows)
<bjsnider> you don't have to use unity, you can use gnome-shell
<itaylor57> resistance is futile you will be assimilated to unity
<bastidrazor> crush all hu-mans
<itaylor57> bastidrazor, i tried pcbsd live usb, didn't go so good
<bastidrazor> itaylor57: its happens
<itaylor57> but i am off topic lol
<bastidrazor> oh i thought this was -ot.. oops
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-31
<Zoffix> Hey. So far I only managed to see the beta2 from live CD... .Question: is there to get the usual desktop environment that we had in the previous versions on Ubuntu? I'm totally hating the dash thing and other stuff....
<taxman> hahaha, so do i
<Zoffix> :)
<xrdodrx> Zoffix, taxman install the `gnome-panel' package.
<Zoffix> xrdodrx, thanks.
<Zoffix> I will if I actually manage to install it. It refuses to install the boot loader :/ I suspect it's because I'm trying to install it on my mirror raid :\
<taxman> how many bug did you find in 12.04?
<itaylor57> bastidrazor, well i retried pcbsd with gnome and much better (live verison)
<Zoffix> Man, this sucks. Don't know what to install :| I want the latest, but it doesn't want to install... If I do 11.10, then the next update will inevitably break some stuff... *sigh*
<itaylor57> so i will probably reinstall my entire drive to bsd
<taxman> lol
<taxman> there is new bsd
<taxman> it's called 'ghostbsd'
<Zoffix> I don't want to learn a new system either.. I wonder what version of Ubuntu I got at work :/ 11.10 I think...
<taxman> new system? who the hell doesn't know bsd, linux, macos and windows nowadays?
<Zoffix> Hm.. I'm actually having a hard time thinking of anyone who does :)
<Zoffix> Last time I used OpenBSD, I heard 1990s calling....
<taxman> do you want to say: i have no time...
<itaylor57> sorry i posted to wrong room
<taxman> i made a home router with obsd+pf
<Zoffix> Yeah, I definitely don't have time.
<taxman> it's quite fast
<Zoffix> Hmm... I wonder if there's much difference between using BIOS to setup drives as RAID or using Ubuntu's "Software RAID" :/
<taxman> lvm is not raid
<taxman> they are different
<Zoffix> What's lvm?
<taxman> ...
<yofel> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Zoffix> I see
<yofel> and software raid would be dmraid, bios is better
<Zoffix> Hm
<taxman> i prefer to use a standalone hardware raid box
<ratcheer> taxman: Big bucks?
<taxman> maybe chinese are making cheap personal raid boxes now
<ratcheer> Yes, probably.
<taxman> ssd + raid = perfect
<taxman> +thunderbolt
<taxman> then you can attach this raid to a macbook air
<LetterRipo> hi all - just wanted to mention that during the update - i had update initramfs and kernel module builds of nvidia triggered a huge number of times
<LetterRipo> i think 4 times
<LetterRipo> something that should have happened once for each of the kernels
<LetterRipo> that were impacted
<LetterRipo> instead the latest kernel and the previous kernel had it happen many times each
<LetterRipo> just thought i'd let you all know
<Daekdroom> LetterRipo, someone who can work on that will hardly notice it in here.
<LetterRipo> Daekdroom: ah so noone core to ubuntu dev here?
<LetterRipo> is there an irc channel i can mention it?
<penguin42> LetterRipo: File a bug
<glosoli> !bug | LetterRipo
<ubottu> LetterRipo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<penguin42> LetterRipo: There seem to be a lot of things like that which get done on every kernel every time there is an update and often multiple times in one update set because of multiple things that touch it
<LetterRipo> hmm there really should be an easier way to report such bugs
<glosoli> For example ?
<Daekdroom> LetterRipo, there are plenty of people in here who work on Ubuntu development, but they prefer to use the bug tracker.
<penguin42> LetterRipo: Bugs work pretty well because they're recorded, they're searchable and you can follow them
<Daekdroom> and you can discuss them if necessary
<glosoli> Anybody uses Firefox here on Precise  ?
<LetterRipo> penguin42: i'm familiar with bug trackers - do blender bug tracker maintance occassionaly :)
<LetterRipo> i am quite aware of their benefits and detriments
<LetterRipo> glosoli: occassionaly though mostly using chrome
<glosoli> Do you also get in Bookmarks Tool bar sub-directories with no icons ?
<LetterRipo> checking...
<LetterRipo> hmm the main entries have no icons for me
<LetterRipo> i mean all things in my folders have no icons
<LetterRipo> that are on the toolbar
<glosoli> i mean sub folder icons
<glosoli> in bookmarks tool bar
<glosoli> for me folders has but their sub folders doesn't :)
<LetterRipo> well i didn't have any subfolders - but all entries in the folders had no icons :)
<roasted> HELLO! :D
<ratcheer> Hi, roasted !
<ratcheer> Did you ever get your wireless working?
<roasted> my wireless?
<roasted> *drawing a blank* I don't recall having a wireless issue
<roasted> my issue was with 2D vs 3D shortcuts (2D wasn't working right)
<ratcheer> Sorry, that must have been someone else.
<ratcheer> Yes, I remember, now. The Super key stuff.
<roasted> :)
<roasted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834078 in unity-2d "Missing lens shortcuts (Super-A, Super-F)" [Medium,In progress]
<roasted> I commented at the bottom to bump it up
<ratcheer> I hope it helps.
<roasted> I'm sure they'll fix it.
<roasted> There's no reason to not have the shortcuts match, y aknow?
<roasted> It'll only rage people, like myself, who are likely going to use a mixture of 2D and 3D :)
<kklimonda> bah, so I'm trying to use HUD just to realize that I've never really used application menus that much
<kklimonda> so I can't even see if HUD is of any use to me
<Daekdroom> I think it's useful for finding menus I don't know where they are.
<Daekdroom> Otherwise, I don't remember about it
<kklimonda> it's funny actually, the only application where I could see myself use it (wing ide) doesn't work with appmenu ;)
<Daekdroom> Does anyone else use clementine?
<Daekdroom> appmenu-qt is not working with it for me
<wrostek> Im trying to make a kernel bisect, but my compile is failing, and not outputting an error.. can someone tell me where the error is occurring? http://pastebin.com/Ms19YxMm
<wrostek> whoops sorry, I found it ndiswrapper way at the top
<jbicha> Daekdroom: I heard that clementine explicitly opts out of using the appmenu
<Daekdroom> jbicha, why?
<Daekdroom> Well.. I mean, I don't see any reason to.
<Daekdroom> Oh. It's in the 1.0 version changelog indeed.
<Daekdroom> But no explanation why.
<JontheEchidna> according to the source it was due to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/775278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775278 in appmenu-qt (Ubuntu) "Global menu disappearing on KDE Apps that minimize to tray" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheSimkin> hey
<ANDolf> hp mini with broadcom enable wireless grayed out
<ANDolf> hp mini with broadcom enable wireless grayed out
<ANDolf> hp mini with broadcom enable wireless grayed out
<ANDolf> hp mini with broadcom enable wireless grayed out
<wrostek2> Im trying to bisect a problem with my rt2x00 wireless drivers. In 3.0.0-16-generic oneiric it works, but in 3.1.0-1-generic precise it does not.   How do I get a git pull of changes between those kernels? they are on two separate repositories no?  git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git and git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-oneiric.git
<jbicha> wrostek2: you'll probably get more help in #ubuntu-kernel
<frybye> hi - is there some way to increase the scroll-wheel speed on 12.04 beta2?
<frybye> over on the "dark side" i use intellipoint to fix such stuff but...?
<DropsOfSerenity> i'm getting a blue tint in youtube videos, since the last flash update, anyone having same problem? video is fine everywhere else.
<frybye> not that this problem is very important..
<bazhang> DropsOfSerenity, disable hw acceleration
<DropsOfSerenity> bazhang, i can't click the box that would allow me to do that
<DropsOfSerenity> bazhang, nothin on that?
<DropsOfSerenity> I cannot uncheck my hardware acceleration box in flash, i've tried tabbing to it and pressing space as well and that doesn't work either.
<bazhang> no idea, it works here fine
<DropsOfSerenity> found the solution, for any having the same problem, you need to fullscreen the youtube video, then you can change the setting.
<rymate1234> hey
<ubuntu_> beta2 and same problem as beta1 on eeepc, install hangs at installing packages
<ubuntu_> live session works fine and media check is good
<ubuntu_> setup partitions and user etc...
<phibxr> My installation of Beta 2 crashed with only partial windows displaying -- after a reboot the system had finished installing fine though. :P
<ubuntu_> as install proceeds past the formatting of partitions and starts the installing of packages
<ubuntu_> it just hangs
<ubuntu_> though the live desktop is still ok
<ubuntu_> LOL, I had to install xchat in the live session
<rymate1234> hmmm
<ubuntu_> hmmm indeed
<ubuntu_> Has any one else here managed it on a eeepc _64?
<rymate1234> what amd fglrx is installed by additional drivers?
<ubuntu_> rymate1234, I assume that's not aimed at me
<rymate1234> nope
<rymate1234> just randomly aimed at the channel :)
<ubuntu_> lol
 * nonix4 ponders how to convince udev that SAS devices should actually be used for "persistent" storage, whatever "persistent" means in that case...
<gnu-dio> So, I installed 12.04 to usb-flash with the installer from pen-drive-linux. Worked great, until I let it do updates. After that it spent the next 7 hours thrashing (assumption based on very low responsiveness, capped out swap space use) and I had to power-off the machine because I couldn't wait on it anymore. The install is broken now, I'll have to reinstall it. I'm not sure what exactly I want to ask, but is this a known issue? I
<nonix4> capped out swap = bad; how much ram & swap were available?
<gnu-dio> 512mb ram, 1gb swap.
<rymate1234> so
<rymate1234> currently using Ubuntu 12.04
<gnu-dio> swap on hdd as genuine swap partition
<rymate1234> haven't touched the hud yet ^^
<gnu-dio> no, I'm in puppylinux atm
<gnu-dio> that install is totally borked now
<Num83rGuy> Ha! nvidia is broke again.
<gnu-dio> I'm actually downloading the beta2 iso now, when I reinstall it will be with nehe new iso, so hopefully less updates required. may not freak out (hopefully)
<Num83rGuy> Almost all other breakages I can live with but, having to work in 800x600 is a PITA.
<gnu-dio> I used to be an nvidia guy, but since the amd takeover, I'm starting to like ati much more. Especially that they released enough specs for really working oss drivers to be written... ;)
<rymate1234> yay
<nonix4> VM image copy of such borked installation might be useful for debugging/fixing it... but reinstall is likely far less work :)
<rymate1234> ^
<Num83rGuy> I don't think I'll switch until they really screw up.
<gnu-dio> It wasn't used for anything. I installed it, used it for a day, installed a few of my favorite pieces of software, then let it update itself to death... ;) reinstalling is DEFINATELY the way to go for me ;)
<gnu-dio> now, if someone wanted to try and look at it and find out what happened for development purposes, I'd go to great lengths to get the image to whoever. But I assume nobody wants it, and I certainly have no desire to fix it "the hard way".
 * nonix4 notes he wouldn't know, since he has 50 gigabytes swap...
<rymate1234> how do I install the youtube len on 12.04 beta2
<frybye> rymate1234: what is a "len?"
<rymate1234> I meant lens
<rymate1234> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/youtube-lens-adds-minitube-playback-option/
<frybye> sorry - never heard of it...
<rymate1234> I get this error http://pastebin.com/vJ24KH1r
<frybye> Looks like it might not yet be available for 12.04 - but I am no wizz.. perhaps sbdy else has a comment
<rymate1234> meh ok :(
<frybye> there is the remark about broken packages.. some wizz will be able to advise you on that I guess.. not many active here just now though apparently..
<gnu-dio> My reaction is that you'd have to try and pull the missing package from the 11.10 repositories and get it to install. And since it isn't in 12.04 yet, there's no garuntee that it would work at all.
<frybye> the old adage: "Don't forget - you have a Beta!"
<Num83rGuy> LOL too much X crack.
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
 * gnu-dio waves
<cousin_luigi> Any idea how to persuade lightdm not to show that pink abomination as background?
<cousin_luigi> SLDM is apparently not doing its job.
<gnu-dio> For anyone who cares about the earlier issue I had(posted almost exactly 2h ago): beta2 does NOT display the same behavior as beta1 when I ran updates. It appears to have worked perfectly.
<maximilius> the people work like crazy. updates, more updates. nice!
<astraljava> maximilius: Yeah well, beta-2 isn't in the end of the roadmap. :)
<maximilius> *nod nod*
<astraljava> But you're right, they seem relentless.
<astraljava> Also, many changes were in a queue, waiting for the beta-2 freeze to vanish.
<maximilius> and that freeze happened about yesterday or today?
<astraljava> maximilius: Images were released on Thursday.
<maximilius> is there an RSS feed with such interesting information by chance?
<astraljava> ...so the freeze was lifted about midnight UTC, between Thu and Fri.
<astraljava> maximilius: There is a mailing list that announces all the updates on packages.
<astraljava> precise-changes@lists.ubuntu.com, I believe.
<maximilius> oh
<astraljava> ...or was that not what you asked? I'm a little unsure.
<maximilius> i was hoping for something i could import into Google Reader :P
<astraljava> maximilius: Oh, well maybe planet.u.c is more what you're looking for, then?
 * astraljava doesn't know, IRC and email is what he uses. :)
 * maximilius smiles
<maximilius> another question maybe? the support here, it moves to #ubuntu as soon as PP turns into "stable" right?
<astraljava> Yes that's right.
<ScG^Dedicated> hello, I am using ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and normally when you stop working on the laptop and wait a little the screen's brightness dims. but when i manually set the screen brightness it does the opposite instaid it sets the brightness very bright instaid of leaving it at the not so bright settings. any ideas? :)
<gnu-dio> I'm preparing to migrate my systems to 12.04 from 10.04 sometime after release and testing and such now from a usb-flash install. I'm curious, as I'm finding Unity to be counter-intuitive since I'm used to Gnome/KDE/Xfce, do most of the early adopters like unity? Or is it getting replaced with another WM for most early adopters?
<anthropos> i think a lot of people dislike unity
<anthropos> but i have no hard statistics
<anthropos> I personally switched, but to gnome shell, which you'd probably find just as counterintuitive
<robin0800> ! notunity | gnu-dio
<ubottu> gnu-dio: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gnu-dio> robin0800: I already replaced it with xfce4, my personal prefrence. I was asking what anthropos answered, not for help... :P
<anthropos> unity is controversial
<anthropos> that much is certain
<maximilius> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<jokerdino> unity debate is never productive
<jokerdino> you either like it or you don't
<ScG^Dedicated> hello, I am using ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and normally when you stop working on the laptop and wait a little the screen's brightness dims. but when i manually set the screen brightness it does the opposite instaid it sets the brightness very bright instaid of leaving it at the not so bright settings. any ideas? :)
<maximilius> i force me to like it to stay mainstream :o)
<anthropos> i tried to like it, but i didn't take.
<anthropos> *it
<jokerdino> ScG^Dedicated: sounds like a bug
<maximilius> useful would be an introduction video
<jokerdino> we have ubuntu-docs documentation which is pretty good.
<maximilius> but that turns out into: go and make one
<gnu-dio> maximilius: To some extent that was why I asked. If it looks like it's going to become what most low-skill users are using, I NEED to learn it. If not, I'll probably just blow it off...
<jokerdino> it just needs some update for 12.04
<ScG^Dedicated> jokerdino, I have to submit the bug?
<anthropos> are you supporting end users or something like this, gnu-dio ?
<jokerdino> how did you set your brightness?
<maximilius> gnu-dio: its the default for the upcoming LTS so its default for a few years ;)
<ScG^Dedicated> jokerdino, i set it with my keyboard fnction butons, it works when I set then brightness in the brightness & lock settings but have to redo that everytime i reboot
<ScG^Dedicated> I had the problem in 11.10 too
<jokerdino> weird, i never had them here.
<anthropos> is anyone else having trouble with seahorse (the passwd manager) in 12.04? I can't see any passwords I manually added
<jokerdino> ScG^Dedicated:  can you set to turn off screen after 10 minutes and check if it changes anything?
<ScG^Dedicated> sure
<anthropos> i'd appreciate it if someone could check to see if their password manager is working when adding plaintext passwords by hand
<maximilius> and regarding the docs - they are fine. but i am a learner who needs visual and audio support
<jokerdino> anthropos: what do you mean by that? you think it is not working?
<ScG^Dedicated> jokerdino I believe 10 minutes is the default and I set it to 5, and now back to 10 again
<anthropos> yes, as far as I can tell it does nothing whatsoever. I create a keyring and try to add some passwords to it and they don't appear. there are some other issues too but they seem more benign
<jokerdino> there is no password showing up here.
<anthropos> e.g. when i delete a keyring, it doesn't disappear until I restart seahorse (if I try to delete it again, seahorse complains). but that's not a big deal
<anthropos> is it remembering your passwords that it automatically catches?
<jokerdino> i don't know what it is doing. it used to show all the passwords, now it doesn't
<anthropos> ok, so you agree that it seems broken?
<anthropos> or perhaps this is a 'feature' ?
<jokerdino> maybe
<anthropos> does it seem to be doing anything functional, e.g. autofilling in some passwords still?
<jokerdino> autofiling is done by the browser, so i can't tell
<anthropos> yes, my browser's autofill works fine of course. but for other password prompts it doesn't seem to work
<gnu-dio> anthropos: Yes, I am the support for the end users in the business I work at.
<ScG^Dedicated> btw another thing, I have both a intel and nvidia gfx card and heard it's called nvidia optimus. is this something that will be implemented in the final 12.04 build?
<anthropos> i suppose you should probably get used to unity, then, gnu-dio
<anthropos> 12.04 has the nvidia proprietary drivers just like 11.10, so presumably the nvidia card works fine
<gnu-dio> anthropos: And, I am support for a dozen or so friends&family that I've convinced over the years to jump into Ubuntu from Windows (usually after a malware incident that costs them much data)
<anthropos> do you know of some problem with it?
<ScG^Dedicated> anthropos, the card works fine but the nvidia is used all the time while it would save me a lot of baterry if it was using the intel card when not doing anything like gaming
<anthropos> oh, i don't know ScG^Dedicated
<anthropos> sorry
<ScG^Dedicated> no problem
<ScG^Dedicated> but isn't this the official place to discuss problems like these? XD
<anthropos> yes
<ScG^Dedicated> so for example my problem with the screen brightness on my laptop, can I make a bug report of that? and if so where do I do that>
<anthropos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<brobostigon> has anyone installed gnome-shell next to unity, and do they clash?
<jelmer> brobostigon: you can't run them both at the same time obviously
<jelmer> but they can happily be both installed, and you can pick one when logging in
<brobostigon> good, that all i was wondering, as in the past, when i have had them both installed, they have clashed.
<alex-> jelmer: brobostigon they can
<alex-> I logged in into Unity
<alex-> and then started gnome-panel
<alex-> and then you have unity + gnome panel
<rymate1234> so fuck
<rymate1234> decided to make a new partition in windows 8 (there was 14Gb free space)
<rymate1234> IT WIPED LINUX
<sddhrthrt> ubuntu 12.04 b2 came out?
<rymate1234> YWS
<lotuspsychje> loose the windows
<cousin_luigi> rymate1234: was linux on a logical or a primary partition?
<rymate1234> cousin_luigi, I haven't a clue
<brobostigon> sddhrthrt: yes, check the release schedule on the wiki.
<sddhrthrt> okay. have link handy?
<rymate1234> sddhrthrt, ever heard of google?
<cousin_luigi> rymate1234: was the linux partition actually overwritten?
<sddhrthrt> rymate1234: just asked. if it's handy.
<sddhrthrt> too lazy :P
<rymate1234> cousin_luigi, its turned into "free space!
<brobostigon> sddhrthrt: wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<sddhrthrt> brobostigon: thanks mahn :)
<brobostigon> sddhrthrt: :)
<cousin_luigi> rymate1234: does your favourite linux livecd agree on that?
<rymate1234> I have a window tool that can read linux partitions
<rymate1234> and it can't see the,
<rymate1234> haven't tried on my ubuntu live cd
<rymate1234> *live udb
<rymate1234> *live usb
<rymate1234> i'm just copying over my windows files to another partition in preparation to install windows 7
<rymate1234> brb/bbl rebooting
<jtaylor> whats the new keyboard shortcut for minimize?
<jokerdino> jtaylor: ctrl - alt - d doesn't minimize?
<jtaylor> a single window
<jtaylor> keyboard setting sais ctrl+alt+0 which doesn't work ...
<jtaylor> but changing it does, problem solved
<jokerdino> ok nice
<Onlyodin> Is there an easy way to change Alt+Tab behaviour so that it can switch between apps regardless of workspace?
<jokerdino> Onlyodin: yes you can..
<jokerdino> quick way - ctrl + alt + tab
<Onlyodin> That's only slightly annoying
<jokerdino> permanent fix - ccsm > unity plugin > uncheck bias alt-tab
<Onlyodin> Ahh perfect.
<Onlyodin> Thankyou kindly.
<jokerdino> happy to see a happy user
<ferni> one similar issue, is there a way to tell compiz to display window only on one workspace?
<ihatewindows> Hi guys
<ihatewindows> my ubuntu does not recognize my HHD
<ihatewindows> beta 1 user
<OldManMagnus> hi. i've just ran an apt-get dist-upgrade and now when i log in there are no menus or anything. anyone else having this problem?
<rymate1234> yay
<ihatewindows> help, please? It's really a pain
<rymate1234> managed to recover my /home partition :D
<ihatewindows> is it a bug? I can't upgrade to beta 2.. beta 1 is my only chanc
<ihatewindows> congratz rymate1234 :D
<rymate1234> ihatewindows, whats up with beta 2 installation?
<ihatewindows> my ubuntu does not recognize my HHD
<ihatewindows> I'm on flash disk
<OldManMagnus> i have severe doubts about 12.04 actually being released in april. :)
<rymate1234> it seems stable
<rymate1234> the only reason i had to recover my /home was because windows 8 borked my partitions
<Dr_willis> they always seem to get close to the expected date...
<ihatewindows> help, please?
<brobostigon> Installing new version of config file /etc/init/aiccu.conf ...
<brobostigon> Files /usr/share/aiccu/conf-templates/aiccu.conf and /etc/aiccu.conf differ
<brobostigon> aptitude safe-upgrade is sticking at that, wont go any further, how do i get it to continue?
<Dr_willis> hmm.
<rymate1234> afk!
<ihatewindows> I can't mount my SATA drive
<ihatewindows> in disk utility it just gives me information about it
<ihatewindows> it won't let me mount it
<ihatewindows> what can I do? please!
<ihatewindows> ubuntu 12.04b1
<Dr_willis> try to mount it from the terminal.
<ihatewindows> how can I see the device id?
<ihatewindows> to use mount on it?
<ihatewindows> mount /sda refers to the cd, and mount /sda1 does not exist
<Dr_willis> sda1 would be a partion on the cd.. so i dont think you want sda1
<ironhalik> ihatewindows: Im not sure your nick is proper one here ;)
<Dr_willis> check 'fdisk -l' output
<ihatewindows> i meant /dev/
<ihatewindows> fdisk -l doesn't output a thing
<ihatewindows> it just goes to the next line
<Dr_willis> use sudo fdisk -l
<ihatewindows> ironhalik: thanks for your caring about windows.
<philinux> OldManMagnus: I'm just updating now. It's a new kernel so I'll see once it's in and rebooted
<ihatewindows> it's just /dev/sda1
<ihatewindows> :(
<philinux> ihatewindows: sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> you have just the one hard drive?
<ihatewindows>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *          32     1970687      985328    b  W95 FAT32
<ihatewindows> yes
<Dr_willis> so....
<Dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/STUFF
<ironhalik> btw, sudo blkid
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/STUFF
<Dr_willis> should mount it.
<ironhalik> to list drives by UUID
<philinux> ihatewindows: I might have missed something but is this a wubi install
<ihatewindows> Dr_willis
<ihatewindows> that mounted my pendrive
<ihatewindows> :<
<ihatewindows> It's a live flash disk
<Dr_willis> then you ment to say you have 2 disks.. the pendrive and the internal drive.
<ironhalik> you need to specify filesystem when mounting
<Dr_willis> if sudo blkid, or sudo fdisk -l, is not showing all the disks. then theres a deeper issue at either the bios level. or a hard drive is failing.
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  not always.
<ironhalik> mount.ntfs /dev/sdb1 /dev/somedrive
<ironhalik> Dr_willis: it wont hurt ;>
<philinux> OldManMagnus: Reboot time LOL
<ironhalik> 'The microsoft patch' ;>
<philinux> See you on the other side
<ihatewindows> so there is nothing to do?
<ihatewindows> why do they even ship computers with windows?
<ihatewindows> It sucks.
<ironhalik> well, you can try and figure it out by yourself
<ironhalik> its not windows, you know
<ihatewindows> My computer is gone cause of windows
<ihatewindows> the HDD won't open because it hasn't been closed properly on windows.
<ihatewindows> HHD*
<ironhalik> at most, OS could break the filesystem
<ironhalik> check if the BIOS sees the drive
<ihatewindows> thanks ironhalik
<ihatewindows> thanks willi, philinux
<brobostigon> any suggestions to my above problem?
<ihatewindows> sorry for highlighting though
 * philinux is back
<philinux> Well whatever oldmanmagnus was seeing I'm not. All  a OK
<rcsheets> is there documentation for precise on help.ubuntu.com somewhere?
<philinux> rcsheets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<rcsheets> ok, so nothing like an updated version of https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/amd64/appendix-preseed.html ?
<philinux> rcsheets: It's not released yet
<rcsheets> well i figured it wasn't released yet, but i assumed there would be a beta of the docs to go along with the beta of the distribution
<philinux> rcsheets: Doesnt seem like it
<rcsheets> ok, thanks
<jbicha> rcsheets: that installation guide doesn't change much
<rcsheets> The syslinux config that I was using successfully for lucid isn't working on precise b2, so I was hoping to figure out if there was something new there.
<brobostigon> i killed dpkg, and reran dpkg --configure -a, and it seems to be continuing the upgrade.
<philinux> rcsheets: How about start a thread here for your syslinux config problem.  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=412
<rcsheets> i'll do a little more investigation and then go do that. thanks.
<rcsheets> one thing i noticed is i'm reading docs for a much newer syslinux version than what's being installed on my usb drive by usb-creator
<rcsheets> so i'm going to dig into usb-creator a bit to see what it's actually doing
<Zoffix> Man, so I finally successfully installed Ubuntu. Turns out my HDD was overheating :/  I'm wanting to like the whol Super+whatever interface, but whenever I use it, it brings up the keyboard shortcuts.. Is it a bug? Is there a way to disable this, while still keeping the shortcuts accessible when holding Super?
<Zoffix> i.e. if I press Super+Up Arrow to maximize the window, it does so, but then brings up the shortcuts :/
<Zoffix> Heh.. Unity is voted as the most hated environment, and Ubuntu chose to use it by default.... Yup, that's why I dislike  Ubuntu more and more with every new release ~_~ http://sixgun.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4118&p=1
<philinux> Zoffix: Logout and choose classic session
<Zoffix> I will in about an hour; I have a bunch of software installing. I guess I'm just bored and ranting for no good purpose :) Sorry.
<Dr_willis> 'ranting for no purpose' is common on irc  it seems.
<philinux> Zoffix: To quote "lies damn lies and stats" lol http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/poll-result-15800-votes-cast-unity-named-most-popular-desktop/
<Zoffix> lmao :)
<Dr_willis> Unity works.. could be better. could be worse.. same goes for gnome-2 that everyone has hated... untill it was removed...
<Dr_willis> im so used to my android phone. i try to do 'android' things on my pc's now.
<Onlyodin> gnome 2 S**ts all over gnome 3
 * philinux nods in agreement
<Zoffix> Well, I'm willing to give it a try. I guess I can disable the shortcuts window and will stop popping up when I don't want it.
<ironhalik> wow, whats about all those anti-unity fanboys? :>
<ironhalik> theres xfce for you ;>
<Dr_willis> gnome2 is/was lacking in a great many ways. Hopefully g3 fix's a lot of the failings.
<ironhalik> and cinnamon
<Dr_willis> for old-skool desktop - i use lubuntu
<ironhalik> for me, the only thing unity is lacking is a shell-like software list
<philinux> Zoffix: Yes the switch is under Experimental
<ironhalik> something that will let you find your software without knowing the name
<jbicha> ironhalik: have you used the Dash's applications lens?
<Zoffix> From what I can tell, you go to Dash, press CRTL+TAB and go down installed apps
<ironhalik> jbicha: yeah, but youve got all the software at once there
<philinux> ironhalik: Do you mean installed apps?
<ironhalik> philinux: yeah
<ironhalik> somple categories would help
<bjsnider> not aware of what "failings" there are in gnome-shell or unity
<philinux> ironhalik: Software Centre then click Installed.
<ironhalik> philinux: yeah, but software centre is slow
<philinux> ironhalik: Not now ;)
<Zoffix> philinux: sorry, I'm not following where that "Experimental" is... Where do I go?
<ironhalik> still slower then anything 'start menu' like ;>
<philinux> Zoffix: CCSM > Desktop > Unity plugin > experimental tab
<ironhalik> generally, its just a observation - I prefer typing in my apps, in the dash
<ironhalik> but, lets say my mom, wont know she wants 'writer' to write some document
<philinux> ironhalik: Type doc in dash
<ironhalik> not to mention, she wont know you need to click apps lens, then expand installed apps, then scroll through it looking for stuff
<Daekdroom> Hm.. I can't see my mouse cursor. :(
<ironhalik> hmm, true
<ironhalik> need better example :P
<philinux> ironhalik: Gnome 2 was a learning curve for me. Unity is too
<ironhalik> philinux: well, yeah - in g2, I hated that I needed to figure out under which category the developer figured out his app should be
<ironhalik> not to mention the thin line between setting/preferences and administration :)
<philinux> ironhalik: G2 from windows ME was a steep curve
<ironhalik> well, the app menu and start menu are similiar ideas
<ironhalik> generally, I like Unity ;>
<ironhalik> it could be a bit snappier on my lappy though, like gnome-shell
<philinux> ironhalik: I was glad to see this for peeps who are not to keen on Unity http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<ironhalik> but in time, Ill either change my lappy, or Unity will get there :)
<jbicha> ironhalik: use the Filter results button in the apps lens to view by category
<philinux> jbicha: Ah yes - forgot that. I never seem to need that I just type in dash
<ironhalik> jbicha: yeah, its there, its just hidden
<ironhalik> at least, hidden from newbies, not intuitive, IMGO
<ironhalik> IMHO*
<philinux> ironhalik: I think Dash should have the option of Text under the bottom row of icons
<ironhalik> regarding classic gnome in 12.04 - that wont change anything, there always will be a vocal minority hating unity ;>
<jbicha> design is tricky, what about if browsing by category is now considered an advanced task, and browsing by name or typing in what you want is what you should be doing
<ironhalik> jbicha: it kinda is, stats say people stopped using start menu in windows 7, just the search bar
<jbicha> that new Keywords field should make search quite a bit better for 12.10
<philinux> jbicha: Trick indeed. Hovering over the apps icon in dash could have a text pop up
<jbicha> philinux: text tooltip saying what?
<ironhalik> philinux: dunno whats the solution, Im just thinking that for my mom, pressing dash, then app lens (or tab), then selecting installing apps, and then filters its way too much to get comfortable with
<philinux> jbicha: tooltip like Application or Files etc
<ironhalik> but the drag and drop to install feature is great, in unity 5.8
<fyrfaktry> Unity rocks!
<jbicha> philinux: you can open a bug about that, it depends on what Design wants though
<ivap2> can I get the beta 1 ?
<Zoffix> Well, after looking around, I think I like Unity :)  I think I was just still pissed from wasting 12 hours trying to install Ubuntu :)
<ikonia> ivap2: READ the topic as I've told you twice
<philinux> jbicha: It's fine for me I'm thinking first time user. The icons are pretty good though
<ivap2> ikonia:  reading
<Dr_willis> theres some way to 'convert' a older iso to the newer one.. but i forget how. :)
<ikonia> ivap2: you'll get a lot further with things if when people give you info / advice you actually "use it" rather than ignoring it and just re-asking the question
<ivap2> ikonia: topic is of two links ..reading L(
<Onlyodin> I like the Unity panel, but I hate the launcher/"Dash Home"/Start/whatever it's called today
<philinux> Dr_willis: zsync ?
<Dr_willis> philinux,  that sounds right. i rarely needed the feature
<Dr_willis> Onlyodin,  i normally just add one of the classic-menu indicator applets. :)
<Onlyodin> I'd be happy if I could have the unity panel with the old Apps/Places/System menus.
<ironhalik> using zsync between b1 and b2 iso will probably and in downloading the whole is again :)
<jbicha> I will say that I expected tooltips there, but tooltips are a kind of visual clutter too
<Dr_willis> Onlyodin,  it adds those. :)
<philinux> ironhalik: I would agree
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Onlyodin> Oh, as an icon on the right hand side?
<Dr_willis> Onlyodin,  theres several. some do that. some add item to top panel
<ivap2> ikonia: Thank you , a bit of patience from my side would have been better , got the link :)
<Onlyodin> I want the three menus back at the top left.
<philinux> Onlyodin: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/use-classic-menu-in-unity-classicmenu.html not sure if it works in 12.04
<philinux> Onlyodin: Or log out and choose classic session
<Onlyodin> The "ClassicMenu" Indicator isn't what I'm after, but Cardapio might be tolerable. It's a little too suse/kde for my liking though
<ironm> hello. May I ask what kind of virtualization has been used on precise server 12.04? (xen, kvm or another one ..). Thank you in advance for any hints.
<timbuntu> who is running 12.04 beta 2?
<ironhalik> probably most people here
<timbuntu> just trying to get an idea of how stable it is before i install it
<ironhalik> ironm: Im really not sure, but I think you get KVM by default
<Onlyodin> ironm, I'm using KVM on 11.10 and prior, so I would imagine that is still an option.
<ironm> thanks a lot ironhalik and Onlyodin
<ironhalik> timbuntu: since around beta1, I dont get any software crashesh or bugs on two PCs running precise
<ironhalik> timbuntu: but your mileage may vary
<ironhalik> by bugs I mean any rather critical stuff
<timbuntu> thanks for the info! i want to install it but i can wait if its still got problems
<ironm> Onlyodin, have you checked I/O-Performance (kvm) compare to flat installation?
<ironhalik> timbuntu: I would go ahead, but as always, there are no promises with prerelease software
<Onlyodin> timbuntu, I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 Beta 2, had an issue with unity immediately, but since then it's been pretty stable
<ironm> ironhalik, I read something, that ubuntu want to support xen again .. I am not sure if it has happened already in 12.04
<ironhalik> timbuntu: IMHO, currently its in better condition then 11.10 was at release
<trippeh> timbuntu: I'm using 12.04 i production (servers)... since alpha something. But on the desktop I've had quite a few stability issues on anything up unitl the last beta.
<Onlyodin> ironm, not really. I only use KVM guests for mundane dev tasks, usually non-interactive
<ironhalik> ironm: you could look at this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1204_virt&num=1
<ironm> thanks a lot Onlyodin  and ironhalik  :)
<timbuntu> im so torn on what to do and i have no patients waiting for the release
<trippeh> timbuntu: But its been ok to me on the desktop for a couple of weeks now.
<Zoffix> Ha! This one last reinstall was an awesome idea (I decided --intall-sugested  option in apt-get was a bad idea). Trying to get proper resolution on last install, I reconnected the monitor cable from DVI to VGA port, and now Ubuntu automatically configured my favorite resolution :)
<graingert> anyone with nvidia?
<Zoffix> graingert, the video card? Me
<philinux> o/
<graingert> and nvidia drivers?
<Zoffix> Yup
<graingert> not nouveau
<philinux> o/
<graingert> do your ttys work?
<philinux> yep
<philinux> 8600GT
<graingert> 8800GTS
<Zoffix> graingert, yup. Installed 3 minutes ago, and just tried. Works fine.
<ironhalik> Im on 8600GT, but the nvidia drivers are crappy for me
 * Zoffix has no idea what he got.
<graingert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/958891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958891 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "no tty, only blank screen with nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<graingert> meh
<ironhalik> philinux: the boot splash works for you?
<philinux> Yep plymouth shows up just fine. Only 4 secs of black screen just before login
<graingert> yes and plymouth is broken
<ironhalik> ah, for me its broken for some reason
<graingert> ironhalik: how about ttys?
<ironhalik> they work for me, but im on nouveau
<philinux> graingert: I just tested tty2 and then back to 7 just fine
<graingert> ironhalik: ah
<philinux> apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<philinux> nvidia-current:
<philinux>   Installed: 295.33-0ubuntu1
<ironhalik> tried nvidia binaries, had some strange issues with 3d - quake live showed 125fps, yet it was visibly stuttering
<philinux> Are these vanilla install?
<philinux> I did a clean beta 1 install
<graingert> not sure what you mean by vanilla
<philinux> graingert: Clean install no tweaks
<philinux> Stock ubuntu
<graingert> yes well that's what I have
<graingert> apart from gnome-shell
<graingert> but nothing not from the std repos
<philinux> graingert: Maybe shell settings interactin somehow dunno
<philinux> graingert: Is this problem when using unity gnome shell or both
<ironhalik> philinux: youre on the latest nvidia drivers, from nvidias site?
<philinux> ironhalik: I just installed with the tick box yes to the extras
<philinux> nvidia-current: 295.33-0ubuntu1
<ironhalik> ah, so via ubuntu
<philinux> ironhalik: Yes
<ironhalik> do you have any problems with Xorg or compiz using a lot of cpu?
<philinux> ironhalik: I got conky running and at the mo compiz is 1.76 % cpu
<philinux> Both cores at 4%
<ironhalik> hmm, so pretty much the same as me
<ironhalik> Ill need to check out the drivers I guess
<philinux> ironhalik: Nothing out of the ordinary here. Pretty boring for a beta lol
<philinux> Too stable
<philinux> ironhalik: Memeory is up though. Firefox Xchat and a terminal and I'm using 1.09 gig according to conky
<philinux> Temps are good 44, 35 and 49 for nvidia
<ironhalik> I had some nasty issues with binaries in 11.10
<philinux> y
<ironhalik> caused lots of cpu usage
<philinux> Ah ok, Conky almost identical in 11.10 for me
<ironhalik> yeah, so it probably is something more then my GF
<rymate1234> conky?
<Xabster2> Hi, if I do the upgrade will my installed applications still be there? will I lose gnome and get unity back?
<philinux> rymate1234: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<philinux> Xabster2: What version are u running now
<philinux> rymate1234: conky is in the repo
<Xabster2> 11.10, philinux
<philinux> Xabster2: Is this your main machine
<Xabster2> yes
<Xabster2> my own desktop
<philinux> Xabster2: Then wait till end of april
<Xabster2> please answer my question
<rymate1234> its a beta
<philinux> Xabster2: What desktop are you running now unity?
<Xabster2> i told you
<philinux> Xabster2: No. Are you running gnome classic
<Xabster2> yes
<philinux> Xabster2: Hang on
<philinux> Xabster2: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<Xabster2> so it's a yes then?
<philinux> Xabster2: Upgrading will kepp your installed apps. But the process takes an absolute age. Me I prefer a clean install everytime.
<Xabster2> okay I see
<ironhalik> also, you may loose some configs
<philinux> Xabster2: Are you willing to risk it for your main machine. Make sure you got pproper backups
<Xabster2> okay, i'm asking because this is my first install of ubuntu and i installed shitloads of different things and now i got a bloated machine that i don't know how to fix
<philinux> Xabster2: Then wait till 26th April. Backup your stuff and do a clean install
<Xabster2> no, i need to fix my pc now
<philinux> Then no bloat
<philinux> Ah ok. Have you got backups
<rymate1234> this is why I always seperate my /home onto a different partition
<philinux> rymate1234: That can cause problems too if unity and compiz got conflicting settings
<rymate1234> orly
<philinux> rymate1234: Easy to fix by deleting the .hidden config folders
<rymate1234> i know :P
<Zoffix> Man. Is it just my colourblindness, or did someone decide to display Create New Folder and Create New Document context menu items the exact same way as greyed-out items?
<bazhang> Xabster2, what version of ubuntu are you on
<Xabster2> 11.10
<philinux> Zoffix: Theres a bug but they say thats the way its supposed to be. Right click on desktop is blinding
<bazhang> Xabster2, then dont post in this channel
<Xabster2> Did you read my question ?
<philinux> bazhang: He wants to upgrade
<philinux> or clean install not sure yet
<Xabster2> bazhang is totally on a rage spree
<Xabster2> better leave him alone
<bazhang> Xabster2, then dont crosspost in #ubuntu
<Xabster2> it was not
<Xabster2> did you even read my questions?
<Xabster2> or are you just in a bad mood?
<rymate1234> I have a problem with gnome-fallback
<philinux> Xabster2: Backup your stuff and do a clean install beta 2.
<rymate1234> alt+right click on the panels does nothing
<philinux> Xabster2: But be prepared for breakage
<Xabster2> philinux, I will wait for the release and do a reinstall of 11.10
<philinux> Xabster2: You can reinstall 11.10 now whats to wait for
<Xabster2> nothing, i'm not waiting
<Xabster2> you stopped me from getting up and getting the cd
<Xabster2> dvd*
<philinux> Xabster2: Why wait for 12.04 release but then install 11.10
<Xabster2> because my system is b0rked
<rymate1234> oops
<philinux> Xabster2: You lost me now good luck
<Xabster2> lost you? i have a pc that does not work properly - i was wondering if upgrading to 12.04 would restore all my settings and installed programs in the process
<philinux> Xabster2: Right if it's bloated and borked now it will be the same after upgrade or worse
<Xabster2> understood
<robin0800> rymate1234: try meta + alt + right click
<rymate1234> worse
<philinux> Only a clean install will sort it
<rymate1234> robin0800, "metaW
<rymate1234> what is the meta key
<edgy> Hi, how can I upload an image in a pastebin-like site?
<ikonia> edgy: open an image bin site, and upload the photo
<robin0800> rymate1234: the windows one
<bazhang> edgy, imagebin
<rymate1234> so super
<edgy> ikonia: I want a site name?
<ikonia> edgy: then ask for a site name, image shack, imagebin, etc, google search shows many
<robin0800> rymate1234: this is needed if compiz is running
<rymate1234> meta+alt+right click doesn't work either
<rymate1234> :(
<edgy> Ok after today's update I got a mess. Take a look http://imagebin.org/206146
<edgy> can you see a youtube-like picture in the image I pasted?
<robin0800> rymate1234: try gnome-panel in a terminal
<rymate1234> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<robin0800> rymate1234: log out and back in?
<rymate1234> robin0800, just done that
 * rymate1234 <3's his znc
<edgy> any help?
<ironhalik> ah, as always, playing around with nvidia drivers ends in tears ;>
<rymate1234> lol
<philinux> edgy: Did you try what it says
<edgy> ironhalik: I haven't played with nvidia. It's an ubuntu precise update.
<edgy> philinux: try what?
<ironhalik> edgy: I was thinking about myself actually :P
<philinux> it says run sudo apt-get install -f
<philinux> It might not work but worth a shot
<edgy> philinux: yes I tried but it didn't work but that was not my main problem
<edgy> philinux: can't you see any other problem?
<edgy> philinux: something like a video/image in the background of the console?
<philinux> edgy: You mean that tiny bottom blurry line starting Shell
<philinux> I was looking at the text
<edgy> philinux: it seems my problem is so serious I can see things that you can't see. may be nvidia has corrupted part of my screen and put a big image on the background that contains strange text like "m/M Control the motor"
<philinux> edgy: i can only see whats here http://imagebin.org/206146
<edgy> philinux: still I can see strange things in your paste but I guess this is because the problem is my monitor. so Youc can see a hand of a man grabbing something?
<rymate1234> O_o
<rymate1234> >ubuntu installs flash
<philinux> edgy: I'll screen shot what I see
<rymate1234> >does not install java
<Dr_willis> rymate1234,  see the Oracle license..
<Dr_willis> or just use the gpl java
<edgy> philinux: it's useless to screenshot it because if the problem is on my monitor only, I would still see it
<edgy> philinux: I would find another pc to check form ...
<philinux> edgy: No harm trying . http://imagebin.org/206153
 * rymate1234 wishes windows 8 wasn't so shit
<glosoli> rymate1234: why
<edgy> philinux: there is an image of a hand grabbing something in the background and when I scroll the page down, it's fixed in place!
<philinux> edgy: spooky . It's not april 1st yet either
<edgy> philinux: no, no I am serious, i would get mad. I can't even describe the problem in a better way, can I pay you for a flight to come and see it? ;)
<philinux> edgy: Taka pic with a phone or cam and post it
<rymate1234> lol
<edgy> philinux: good point
<rymate1234> not sure if trolling
<rymate1234> or just stupid
<Dr_willis> place the monitor on a photocopy machine.......
<philinux> rymate1234: If he's in NZ it is April 1st LOL
<Dr_willis> then fax it to  us...
<philinux> LOL
<rymate1234> lol
 * philinux split his TEA
<agoodm> im currently still trying to figure out the best way to access my files stored on the network from ubuntu 12.04 on this laptop :-/
<glosoli> Anything is in common with something like HP TouchSmart 520-1100 or any other similar device ?
<glosoli> Anyone"
<edgy> philinux: here you are http://imagebin.org/206157
<philinux> edgy: That a bit of graphics ghosting from a flash vid
<philinux> edgy: logout or reboot
<edgy> ok I will reboot and come back ...
<edgy> philinux: I rebooted and still same problem
<philinux> edgy: No idea whats going on then.
<edgy> philinux: ok I will try to ask in #nvidia
<edgy> philinux: and what about the libreoffice error i am getting?
<philinux> edgy: I would just keep updating as normal
<philinux> Clean install might help
<edgy> philinux: ok
 * philinux just reclaimed 2 gig by removing old kernels
<glosoli> philinux: how to remove old kernels ?
<mikeconcepts> wish there was a way to have zero pressure in order to unhide unity
<ratcheer> I always delete all of them older than current-1
<philinux> glosoli: step 5 > dry run first then for real. http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<philinux> glosoli: Since 3.2.0-21 is running fine I let it delete all the rest
<philinux> glosoli: Or you can use synaptic and be selective.
<papasmurf> Hi
<bazhang> !schedule | papasmurf
<ubottu> papasmurf: A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> !info linux | papasmurf
<ubottu> papasmurf: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.21.23 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel armhf powerpc)
<papasmurf> bazhang, thanks  :)
<ironhalik> hyh, my desktop pc hostname is papasmurf
<ironhalik> got confused ;>
<papasmurf> i would like to upgrade to Kernel 3.2 because my laptop is suffering with 3.0
<papasmurf> any suggestions thanks?
<bazhang> papasmurf, you saw the linux info
<philinux> papasmurf: 12.04 is running 3.2
<papasmurf> i see
<philinux> 3.2.0-21 to be precise lol
<papasmurf> but i'm in Oneiric still
<philinux> papasmurf: Wrong IRC channel then
<bazhang> philinux, he's planning an upgrade, he's fine here
<philinux> Ok
<bazhang> papasmurf, this is completely the correct channel for discussion of 12.04
<philinux> bazhang: I prefer a clean install myself
<papasmurf> philinux, i would like to switch to 12.04 LTS in a future
<philinux> papasmurf: I see. Are you waiting for release or want to try the beta2
<papasmurf> hmm... i think i will wait till the Kernel freeze completely
<philinux> papasmurf: Thats April 25th then
<philinux> papasmurf: You could use a ppa to get 3.2 in 11.10. Bit of a risk though
<papasmurf> philinux, yes i know
<papasmurf> philinux, i would prefer an entire upgrade instead
<papasmurf> i will think about it
<philinux> papasmurf: Are you planning upgrade or clean install
<papasmurf> i haven't decide yet
<philinux> papasmurf:  last week I upgrade my laptop acer 1410 from 11.10 to 12.04. It took 2 hours and then it was borked.
<philinux> I have home on it's own partitoin so I did a clean install which took about 40 mins. Works a treat now
<papasmurf> philinux,  thanks, that's what i want to hear certainly
<philinux> papasmurf: Essential backups of course need to be made.
<papasmurf> i will create a separate partition
<papasmurf> anyway i would like to upgrade my 11.10 system someday, i hope it will be possible after the final release
<philinux> papasmurf: not too far off now ;)
<papasmurf> philinux, bazhang  thanks for your help
<papasmurf> bye
<philinux> bazhang: does he pop in for a chat now and then?
<bazhang> philinux, this was his first time to be aware of this channel
<philinux> bazhang: ok I see, you must have been chatting with him in #ubuntu I guess
<bazhang> philinux, in #xubuntu , and he wanted to know the schedule of 12.04
<philinux> bazhang: Makes sense now
 * Zoffix Unity was too uncomfortable to use. Back to classic Gnome with no effects.
<Zoffix> Hm... How do I add an extra panel now? I want a third one on the right side of the screen... I righ-click on existing panels but nothing happens. Also, how do I add applets? Just read a post that said to Alt+Right Click but nothing happens :/
<T81W-Thomas> Hello everybody!
<Zoffix> hi
<T81W-Thomas> i just got sent here by a guy names glosoli.
<T81W-Thomas> he said you guys might be able to help me get my touchscreen working
<T81W-Thomas> I am running ubuntu 12.04
<T81W-Thomas> on a HP TouchSmart 520-1000
<Zoffix> T81W-Thomas, I know nothing on the subject, but I am sure you'll have much higher chances of getting an answer, if you just cut to the chase and describe what the problem is....
<glosoli> TouchScreen doesn't work for him
<Daekdroom> Zoffix, if you are using compiz, try Super + Alt + Right Click
<Daekdroom> Alt + Click does something else for compiz, so Super is necessary to avoid the same shortcut for different things.
<Zoffix> Daekdroom, I thought I had no effects, but regardless that worked for me. Thanks! :)
<stefanivarsson> You all got a funny shadow on first letter in every dialog?
<Daekdroom> You mean the title bar?
<Zoffix> stefanivarsson, not me.
<Daekdroom> Me neither.
<stefanivarsson> Titlebar Unity every where
<stefanivarsson> Not a major thin but it looks a bit funny
<Daekdroom> I remember a bug report about that.
<stefanivarsson> Thanks
<Daekdroom> A fglrx issue iirc
<stefanivarsson> Thanks Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/930515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927441 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #930515 Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Confirmed]
<stefanivarsson> Exactly what I got
<spaceneedle> I've noticed that when you  change the color of the launcher to black --using myunity--the color ISN'T black but grey.
<ironm> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ironm> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<glosoli>  Anyone knows if Mozilla announced anything officially in response for Flash Linux future in Firefox ?
<ironhalik> I for one, welcome our HTML5 overlords.
<ironhalik> But I dont welcome crappy youtube html5 player
<Zoffix> This sucks. When I open up a new window, it doesn't get focus. (I'm on Gnome Classic with openbox). I even set openbox to focus the windows; the title bar flashes, but the keyboard focus is still not there... .Anyone tips?
 * Zoffix rather HTML5 never came in
<glosoli> ironhalik: it's crappy in Chrome :)
<glosoli> ironhalik: meanwhile in Firefox it works properly for me :) that's a bit odd
<ironhalik> Oh hell, I need to see it to believe it ;>
<tidux> I keep reading about "push to hide" or "mouse to hide" launcher behavior in 12.04 beta 2
<tidux> but neither seems to work
<tidux> I move the mouse to the top-left corner, nothing happens
<glosoli> ironhalik: well using Firefox 13 Aurora, what problems do you get with HTML5 YouTube, say and I will test
<tidux> I move the mouse to the left edge of the screen, nothing happens
<tidux> I can't find a way to "minimize" the launcher
<tidux> and there's no documentation about it
<tidux> what the fuck?
<drc> tidux: System Settings>Appearence>Behavior
<ironhalik> glosoli: general stuff, low framerate in fullscreen, video size not the same as player size after resizing the polayer etc
<tidux> drc: yeah, I've done that
<glosoli> ironhalik: hmm how to check framerate ?
<tidux> none of those settings behaved as advertised
<ironhalik> glosoli: low framerate as in choppy hd video :)
<drc> tidux: Workd For Me (tm)
<tidux> alright, well I keep seeing this buzzword "push to hide"
<tidux> but it never says what or where to push
<tidux> ಠ_ಠ
<glosoli> ironhalik: 1080p HD works fine here FF13 Aurora http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dunGhkCmYKM&ob=av2n
<ironhalik> tidux: its push to show :)
<tidux> push what?
<ironhalik> tidux: when you enable autohide for the launcher, it will reveal after you move the pointer agains the side of the screen
<ironhalik> with certain 'force'
<tidux> oh
<tidux> yeah, that's broken
<ironhalik> its much better then the previous behavior
<glosoli> ironhalik: the problem might be that Chrome for example for my video card, won't load WebGL unless I override it but then HTML5 videos are long gone for me :)
<ironhalik> dunno, works for me - maybe you should file a bug
<glosoli> !bug | tidux
<ubottu> tidux: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ironhalik> glosoli: WebGL wont work for me on nouveau :P
<glosoli> ironhalik: even in FF ?
<tidux> hmm
<tidux> I think the problem might just be qemu drivers
<tidux> because all kinds of behavior was glitchy as hell in that VM
<tidux> not at all what I'd expect from an LTS beta
<ironhalik> dunno, I need to check it
<Zoffix> Man, of all the bugs... System's now unusable really :|
 * Zoffix ponders reinstalling 10.10 or something that actually works.
<glosoli> ironhalik: try searching in google: sqrt(x*x+y*y)+3*cos(sqrt(x*x+y*y))+5 from -20 to 20
<glosoli> ironhalik: if web gl doesn't work it will say
<Zoffix> glosoli, wow. That's awesome :) I didn't know google could do that :)
<tidux> hah, wow
<tidux> definitely VM drivers
<tidux> I tried running with the -vga vmware parameter in KVM
<glosoli> Zoffix: it can if you have WebGL support in your browser  for your card
<tidux> it segfaulted
<glosoli> Zoffix: cool huh ;D
<penguin42> has anyone had webgl work on Ubuntu?
<ironhalik> glosoli: yup, no webgl
<Zoffix> glosoli, totally :)
<glosoli> ironhalik: even in FF ?
 * penguin42 has never seen it work
<ironhalik> glosoli: oups, sorry, it works in FF
<glosoli> ironhalik: as I said... YouTube works better in Firefox than Google Chrome, that's a bit odd :D
<ironhalik> yeah, kinda funny
<glosoli> ironhalik: wana see something really funny ? :D
<ironhalik> sure ;>
<glosoli> ironhalik: see pm :D
<tidux> ok, yeah
<tidux> Ubuntu managed to segfault KVM
<tidux> that's not cool
<Zoffix> glosoli, I wanna see too
<tidux> I can't use ubuntu-bug to report it because it's not stable enough
<tidux> to make it through the bug-reporting process
<glosoli> tidux: have you got all the latest updates ?
<tidux> it SEGFAULTED AT BOOT
<tidux> I had no time to get updates
<tidux> I'll try again with plain qemu
<tidux> see if it's doing anything wacky with CPU access that would mess up a hypervisor like KVM
<penguin42> tidux: Sorry, is this Ubuntu running in the KVM guest segfaulted the KVM on the host?
<arbir> which version of php and apache would come with 12.04 ?
<tidux> penguin42: yes
<glosoli> ironhalik: in between have you tried "Override software rendering list" in GChrome ?
<penguin42> tidux: What ever the guest does that's a bug in the KVM on the host - in principal the guest could be completely evil and that should never happen
<penguin42> tidux: What's the host running?
<tidux> Debian
<tidux> not sure if it's wheezy or sid
<penguin42> tidux: Then report the bug against debian; it's kvm/qemu is broken
 * tidux checks sources.list
<tidux> oh, yeah
<ironm> hello. I have installed the "virtual host" option (tasksel) using ubuntu 12.04. What utility should be used to create VMs? virt-install has *not* been installed onto the disk ...
<tidux> it's sid
<tidux> sorry for impugning you guys
<penguin42> tidux: Oh well, sid .....
<trism> glosoli: it works here in chromium with that setting, but only if webgl is disabled in chrome://flags and --enable-webgl is passed on the command line (netbook with intel), it works without the override on my nvidia desktop
<glosoli> trism: ok but then try to watch some youtube html5 video in full screen :))
<tidux> penguin42: yeah, I'm getting a little sick of it, and Squeeze is way too old
<tidux> which is why I was trying the beta in the first place :P
<penguin42> tidux: Still, worth reporting to them - it's a pretty bad bug
<trism> glosoli: although by works, I mean I can view the 3d teapot so not extensively tested
<tidux> penguin42: alas, `reportbug` isn't working for me
<tidux> MTA problems
<glosoli> trism: overriding software rendering list fixes for me everything, but kills youtube or any other video hosting site html5 video players,  Full Screen mode will become unusable
<penguin42> tidux: I thought you could just mail debian a suitably formatted bug
<trism> glosoli: I'll give it a shot and see
<tidux> penguin42: true
<Zoffix> !bug | Zoffix
<ubottu> Zoffix, please see my private message
<glosoli> trism: any feedback ?
<trism> glosoli: looks fine to me, youtube html5 at fullscreen, not sure what I am looking for
<Zoffix> I'm noticing everyone uses "an Ubuntu" instead of "a Ubuntu"... I always thought it was called "u-boo-n-too" or "u-buh-n-too", but I'm guessing now, it's pronounced "oo-boo-n-too"?
<glosoli> trism: hmm then probably only ATI problem :)
<trism> glosoli: possibly, I'll try my nvidia desktop and see what that is like
<trism> glosoli: I don't have any ati to test unfortunately
<glosoli> trism: you are now on intel ?
<glosoli> trism: ok then test on nVidia proprietary if you have one
<nabukadnezar43> hello, any bumblebee users here? or nvidia optimus users?
<roasted> hello
<roasted> ya know, HUD is almost useless when the window that comes up isnt even set to be primary
<roasted> let me utilize keyboard shortcuts to speed up menus yet click to make it primary window anyway
<ironhalik> hmm, in jockey, why is current driver recommended over current-updates?
<bjsnider> that's determined by a numbered system
<ironhalik> well, yeah, but shouldnt the recommended one be the one with ubuntu-specific patches?
<roasted> i like how m keboard decides o sop working mid use
<roasted> lol isn his nice
<roasted> rebooing again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bjsnider> nvidia-current has a priority number of 9700. the -updates version must be lower than that in this case
<ironhalik> still, its illogical :)
<bjsnider> you axed, i answered
<ironhalik> sure :) Good to know
<bjsnider> just because it's recommended doesn't mean you have to use it
<ironhalik> yeah, checking out all the alternatives
<ironhalik> for me, main issue with binary drivers is the cpu usage
<tidux> alright, so I'm on the 12.04 beta 2 live CD on bare metal no
<tidux> *now
<tidux> turns out my lack of "push" bug was related to qemu's mouse handling and not Ubuntu
<penguin42> tidux: It's normally best to tell qemu to emulate a usb-tablet I think rather (or and?) a mouse
<tidux> I've never had that issue
<tidux> on any other guest OS
<tidux> from Windows 3.1 to Haiku
<tidux> of course, none of them tried to do "seamless mode" mouse anyway
<Scrimmer> Äîáðîãî âðåìåíè
<Scrimmer> Ðåáÿò, òðàáëà. Ïîñòàâèë 12.04. Çàâèñàåò çâóê.
<Scrimmer> Hello all.
<Scrimmer> I install Ubuntu 12.04, i have a problem with sound. Please help :)
<tidux> what soundcard do you have?
<Scrimmer> Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<penguin42> Scrimmer: What type of problem? Sound in or sound out?
<Scrimmer> sound out.
<penguin42> do you get any sound at all ?
<Scrimmer> the sound of wheezing
<penguin42> oh erm
<penguin42> Scrimmer: and you've tried multiple progragrammes and they all give that?
<Scrimmer> yup
<Scrimmer> all programms and web-browser audio
<Scrimmer> and ubuntu system sounds
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> Scrimmer: Does the sound work under other versions of Linux (or Windows or anything?)
<Scrimmer> ubuntu 11.10 - normal sound and Windows 7/8 too
<Scrimmer> this problem has been on Windows 7
<penguin42>  'has been'  - sorry I don't understand what you mean?
<Scrimmer> was*
<penguin42> hmm ok
<penguin42> Scrimmer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Scrimmer> when I not installed drivers for the sound
<penguin42> Scrimmer: Can you use pastebin to show us the output of     pactl info ?
<Scrimmer> pactl?
<penguin42> Scrimmer: Yeh, if you open a terminal and type    pactl info   it'll give you some info about the sound system (pulseaudio level)
<Scrimmer> one second
<ozpy> Hello. I run Ubuntu 12.04. is the "INSTALL RELEASE" buttom the one we need to click on the day the stable version comes?
<yofel> ozpy: you mean to upgrade to the final version?
<Scrimmer> hello
<yofel> !final | ozpy
<ubottu> ozpy: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<ozpy> yofel: I don't know what that icon is for... Do you have any idea?
<yofel> nope, sorry
<penguin42> Scrimmer: please use paste.ubuntu.com rather than pasting to people!
<Scrimmer> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/909175/
<penguin42> Scrimmer: Thanks; now, the good news is that it's found your hardware
<penguin42> Scrimmer: I note the default sink is set to ....'analog-surround-51' is the hardware really got 5.1 sound outputs ?
<Scrimmer> yup. But, if i setting 2.0 output, problem not lost
<penguin42> Scrimmer: Hmm ok, then better try following the tips on that debugging page I pasted earlier
<Scrimmer> pls, give me url again
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<penguin42> Scrimmer: But, if it worked on 11.10 and doesn't on 12.04 please report a bug either way - regressions are bad!
<Scrimmer> where to reported?
<penguin42> Scrimmer: That page tells you to run in a terminal   ubuntu-bug audio
<penguin42> Scrimmer: You'll need a launchpad account so people can ask you questions and get you to try fixes
<Scrimmer> oh
<Scrimmer> thank's you
<mykrobinson> afternoon..
<mykrobinson> when using the dash, music lens, if i type in the name of an album, the proper results are displayed but without the album art. Any ideas?
<astraljava> So umm... do-release-upgrade -d doesn't work anymore?
<mateobur___> I'm trying to install 12.04
<mateobur___> but the system is stuck in "removing conflicting files..."
<mateobur___> any clues?
<penguin42> astraljava: What happens?
<astraljava> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<astraljava> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<astraljava> caused by held packages.
<astraljava> I disabled all 3rd party repositories.
<bjsnider> do a dist-upgrade
<bjsnider> and -f install
<mateobur___> anyone knows how to unblock this_
<Daekdroom> You disabled them?
<Daekdroom> Did you revert any packages?
<astraljava> Daekdroom: I did not.
<Daekdroom> do-release-upgrade itself would revert it once it disabled the 3rd party repos, I think.
<astraljava> Daekdroom: Yeah. I tried first as-is, but since it didn't work, I disabled them all in hopes of getting further. No go.
<astraljava> Daekdroom: The sad thing about it, is that I find no explanation to why this happens.
<bjsnider> astraljava, what happens if you try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<astraljava> bjsnider: I was just about to say that I'll try that, as I won't have this machine for longer than few days anymore anyway. :)
<astraljava> bjsnider: Oh, you meant right after running do-release-upgrade -d ?
<bjsnider> right now
<karen> can I get help with 12?
<astraljava> bjsnider: Nothing happens. No breakage in packages.
<penguin42> karen: Explain what the problem is
<karen> Any ideals on how to get my microphone to work? I tried all jacks (only two)
<karen> sound works fine
<bjsnider> astraljava, try ppa-purging your disabled ppas
<astraljava> bjsnider: Yeah, good idea, thanks!
<karen> ok let me try this, is there any special software I need to install? I'm using a compaq evo D series (old computer I know)
<karen> hmmm I guess no body knows, thanks anyway.
<Zoffix> karen, are you trying to hear it from the speakers, or are you recording into something?
<penguin42> karen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems might be a start
<karen> skype
<Zoffix> Ah.
 * Zoffix shrugs
<penguin42> karen: It might be best to try with something other than skype first - it can be a bit odd
<karen> I need to make a phone call and this is the only computer I have at the time for the windows failed on it.
<karen> like what?
<bjsnider> troubleshoot that as a skype issue rather than a mic issue
<_r00t_> g'day... How can I tell if I'm running the very latest 12.04 beta ?
<guntbert> _r00t_: and don't irc as root
<Zoffix> _r00t_, I'm guessing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<penguin42> karen: Not sure, maybe gnome sound recorder or something similar
<_r00t_> Zoffix, is there anyway to tell other than that ?
<Zoffix> _r00t_, um... What kind of info are you looking in particular?
<karen> ok, that's what I was asking if there was something else I can download, for I don't know about this system. I use to use ubuntu 10.10 and it was a lot better.
<_r00t_> guntbert, there's absiolutely no issue IRCing as root. Especially if you're using windows ;)
<Zoffix> lol
<_r00t_> Zoffix, I don't want to download the new cd you see
<guntbert> _r00t_: update your system, no need for the new CD
<Zoffix> _r00t_, not really following...
<Zoffix> _r00t_, maybe you're looking for sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s upgrade     That would run it in "simulate" mode, and you'll see if any packages are out of date.
<_r00t_> ok thanks
<bjsnider> just keep doing updates a couple times a day and you'll be up to date. it's not a big deal
<_r00t_> thanks bjsnider ... I'm doing an upgrade now - 300 odd packages are coming my way
<bjsnider> you can check what distro you're currently using with lsb_release -rs
<karen> one more thing, I noticed I can't change anything! How do I change the panel? Like the icons on left, I whether have it on bottom and have pink as the color, but options or right click!
<astraljava> bjsnider: Sadly, didn't help. Thanks anyway!
<karen> aren't available
<karen> like with 10.10
<Zoffix> karen, you can log out and select the "GNOME Classic" as session.
<bjsnider> astraljava, there's a dpkg log you can check for more detail
<CestSebastian> hi, i am having some issues with ubuntu 12.04 and gnome shell classic ( or gnome fallback), the panels appear over the flash content when flash is fullscreened. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Zoffix> karen, then it'd be almost the same as before.. To add to the panel you might have to do Super+Alt+Right Click or just Alt+Right Click
<bjsnider> yeah, don't use gnome fallback
<astraljava> bjsnider: There's no mention of the failing parts in do-release-upgrade -d inside the regular /var/log/dpkg.log, are you referring to some other log file for dpkg?
<CestSebastian> another issue in gnome classic is that alt + tab doesn't work, when hitting alt + tab the focus moves within the application as if alt wasn't pressed at all. is there a fix for this?
<Zoffix> CestSebastian, that doesn't happen to me :/
<Zoffix> Ummm.. never mind actually, it might be because I'm also using openbox
<_r00t_> Does anyone have a very good understanding of how do-release-upgrade works ?
<Daekdroom> Good lord. hud-service process is eating 157MiB
<trism> CestSebastian: might try the (no effects) session as a workaround, I only see the panels over the video in the compiz session (and maybe there is some compiz setting to fix that)
<CestSebastian> i'll install compiz and see what can be done, thanks trism
<bjsnider> astraljava, try /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Zoffix> Hey. Is there a way to make "zappcrash" NOT open gedit with crash's text?
<Zoffix> God, talk about annoying >_<
<astraljava> bjsnider: Yeah I found that just recently, apparently some others have had problems with it too. There's one interesting line in main.log:
<astraljava> 2012-03-31 23:18:49,581 DEBUG failed to SystemUnLock() (E:Not locked)
<astraljava> bjsnider: Ooohhh.... apt.log is riddled with broken packages.
<astraljava> Ok, I believe this calls for a bug report with the apt.log as an attachment.
<Spartan29> hallo
<Spartan29>  I've a trouble. I can't share files from linux to windows, files are in a folder of an NTFS partition mounted on boot time. What i see is that i can't change folder and than in it contained files. Can someone help me?
<bjsnider> astraljava, probably it's specific to your system rather than an actual bug
<shaneo1> Hi is anyone here familiar with jack headphone detecting for 12.04 beta 2
<shaneo1> I raised a bug for alpha2, beta 1 and now beta 2, but nothing seems to be happening with it.  When the headphones are plugged in the speaker audio does not mute.  It used to work fine in 11.10
<shaneo1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/941219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941219 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Speaker Sound does not disable when Headphones are connected. Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shaneo1> Yes I raised the bug
<astraljava> bjsnider: Well, I guess we'll see if someone actually looks into triaging it.
<shaneo1> is there a dedicated audio team I can speak with to hasten it, seems to be an issue on more than just my laptop,  have the same issue with my HP desktop at work
<skyball> video is out of sync?
<CestSebastian> can't find any compiz config related to flash fullscreen
<blami> hi, anybody with multihead laptop setup (12.04)?
<guntbert> !anyone | blami
<ubottu> blami: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<_r00t_> blami how many monitors
<blami> _r00t_: lvds (laptop panel) + one external will be fine. I run into situation when my laptop without external monitor was suspended, then docked (that means also connected to external dvi display) and awaken
<blami> _r00t_: screen lock is shown on lvds (I assume it's okay) but my desktop is already shown on external display even without unlocking it
<blami> guntbert: sorry
<_r00t_> cool have you search launchpad ?
<blami> _r00t_: I don't have http here in my office
<blami> _r00t_: only irc :/
<guntbert> blami: no reason to be sorry, I only wanted to to ask :-)
<blami> _r00t_: is it already reported as bug?
<astraljava> bjsnider: Right, there was a problem with rhythmbox, which was resolved by simply purging it from my system. Version conflict between that and rhythmbox-data.
<bjsnider> astraljava, cool
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> need to report that upgrading to this testing 12.04 with only the lubuntu-core from 10.10 will install the lubuntu-desktop package. This should not happen.
<hosoka> On the other side it looks like when choosing for gdm as autologin feature to escape the login you need to enable the lxdm first prior for upgrading to any version of Lubuntu upwards.
<hosoka> If not you may encounter the issue where the autologin feature will be disabled.
<hosoka> Further more I have noticed that while have selected for the lxdm display manager at 11.10 and upgraded to 12.04 the autologin feature seems to be enabled by default.
<hosoka> this is realy what I have wanted all the time.
<hosoka> Although when looking at the system and then Accounts setup I see that the password needs to be asked at login which is very strange to see that.
<hosoka> If developers can have a look into this.
<Guest54522> I'm digging the latest Ubuntu 12.04, pretty nice
<Guest54522> one thing though... I'm not sure why it's going to take 500 Mb just to install wine
<Guest54522> hmm
<Guest54522> any suggestions?
<jbicha> Guest54522: on amd64, it has to download a bunch of x86 libraries
<jbicha> you're using 64-bit Ubuntu, right?
<Guest54522> yeah
<Guest54522> amd64
<Guest54522> I guess I could compile it for my machine.  I konw that would be a lot of work, but i like to run ilte
<Guest54522> I'm liking this release way better than the last
<kklimonda> Guest54522: it won't change the fact that you need all those libraries to run wine
<kklimonda> Guest54522: so you'll end up with over 500M of dependencies anyway
<Guest54522> I was thinkig that most of those dependencies are x86 and if I compile it for 64bit then it use less
<kklimonda> Guest54522: wine has to be compiled as a 32bit binary to run 32bit windows binaries
<Guest54522> oh oh oh...
<Guest54522> thanks
<Guest54522> light went on
<Guest54522> okay xhcat is really nice
<Guest54522> I just figured out that i can connect to multiple servers at once
<Guest54522> oh yeah
<Zoffix> lol
<faina> Hi, 12.04 cant connecting to my works wpa2-enterprise network, while 11.10 can. Should I be reporting this as a bug on launch pad?
<MCR> astraljava, all others: UFO:AI 2.4 Release Candidate - Free download of fresh 2.4 .deb packages for x86 and x86_64 :) http://ufoai.org/wiki/index.php/Download
<MCR> Please help testing :)
<astraljava> MCR: Yeah, I'll try tomorrow (well, today strictly speaking).
<MCR> :)
<oneme> o.o
 * oneme gags astraljava 
<Zoffix> Christ, how are you supposed to setup printers now?
<Zoffix> The only thing I seem to be able to do is to add my printer, but I need to configure it and point it to proper PPD :(
<Zoffix> This reminds me of my Windows Vista experience.... File manager was left without an "Up Level" button, setting stuff up is akin to navigating a labyrinth of options.
<Seven_Six_Two> nvidia 6800gt, recommended binary driver, dual-head. After being on for a while, my monitors go black after a few seconds until I move my mouse. gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver are uninstalled. nothing in power settings points to blanking screen (it happens less than a minute after moving mouse). I've got ubuntu installed (upgraded from fresh 11.10), but I'm using KDE right now.
<Seven_Six_Two> I've only noticed the blanking in KDE so far, as it just started yesterday (big update). I'll give unity and gnome shell a try, unless someone else knows about the problem.
<Dr_willis> Zoffix,  the cups web interface is still the same as its been for years i belive.
<Seven_Six_Two> nothing in xorg.0.log, syslog, and dmesg
<Zoffix> Dr_willis, hm, never used the web interface. I've used this tool before, and I installed it from that page, but have no idea WHERE to lunch it from now :S https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/system-config-printer-gnome/
<Dr_willis> webinterface is like all ive ever used for years.
<Dr_willis> http://localhost:631 i belive.
<Zoffix> Dr_willis, seems like it, thanks... Let's see here.
<Dr_willis> with my brother printer. :) i have to do very little configuring..
<MCR> Seven_Six_Two: there is a tool called Caffeine: An application to temporarily prevent the activation of both
<MCR>  the screen saver and the "sleep" powersaving mode.
<MCR> it worx nice here, but I am not sure if it works on KDE
<MCR> Seven_Six_Two: https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<Seven_Six_Two> MCR, I'll give it a shot, although there is no screensaver process running. (and it blanks quicker than a minute)
<Zoffix> Yey :)
<MCR> Seven_Six_Two: I remember having similar troubles once (it was more than a minute though), with running Caffeine the monitors never go to sleep anymore ;)
<Zoffix> Dr_willis, thanks. I got my printer working :)
<MCR> Seven_Six_Two: this is also nice for advanced power management control: http://www.jupiterapplet.org/
<Dr_willis> the gui printer config tools always seem lacking compared to the cups web interface
<bjsnider> cups web interface is too complex for average users
<bjsnider> and most other people
<Seven_Six_Two> MCR, looks interesting. Prob is with a desktop, but that may be useful for laptop. thanks
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-01
<bjsnider> it's kind of built for an it environment
<Zoffix> *sigh* why I can't copy/paste text from Ubuntu Software Centre ~_~ Who designs this?
<Zoffix> MCR, doesn't look like I can install the 2.4 :/  Tells me dependency on bintuils < 2.21.53.20110811, but what 12.04 got is 2.22-6
<MCR> Zoffix: Sry 4 that. I did not test the packages yet as I am compiling from source and I did not build the package, but I have reported your findings. Hope and guess it will get fixed soon.
<Zoffix> :)
<craigbass1976> Where do I find my browser history for epiphany?  I don't see it in the UI anywhere and running a find on ~/ didn't show me anything either.
<craigbass1976> And in a totally unrelated vein... if I'm running updates/upgrades all along, am I going to end up with the stable release of 12.04 eventually, or will I have to reinstall?
<Zoffix> craigbass1976, will end up with stable
<craigbass1976> Zoffix, spiffy.  Thanks.
<Zoffix> craigbass1976, and don't have Epiphany installed, but try pressing CTRL+H, maybe?
<Zoffix> craigbass1976, yeah, CTRL+H or click the "Web" menu (top/left) and it's right there....
<craigbass1976> Duh...  I should have known Ctrl+H.  I don't see the Web menu though.
 * Zoffix shrugs
<craigbass1976> unless you're talkng about the gear icon, but that had no history in it, or a few other things I'm used to seeing in other browser menus.
<Zoffix> craigbass1976, no, the gear icon is on the top right (at least for me), but the web is on the top left.
<craigbass1976> I'm also trying to block everything so that I can search google and get  "non-personalized" results
<Zoffix> craigbass1976, Oh, it might be because I have classic gnome instead of the default Unity....
<craigbass1976> Zoffix, aha...  I'll have to check it out on my laptop then (fedora) and see if it's any different
<glosoli> hmm
<Zoffix> craigbass1976, you could just ask it not to give personalized results: https://www.google.com/preferences?hl=en
<glosoli> Precise Pangolin picks wrong sizes for windowses
<glosoli> does anyone have this ugly problem
<glosoli>  ?
<craigbass1976> Zoffix, I don't trust them.
<glosoli> sometimes I just open program and if it's not minimized it may we way out of height  or something like that
<Zoffix> craigbass1976, though I see you'd need a google account to do so..
<craigbass1976> :)
<Zoffix> :)
<craigbass1976> I'm in the process of switching to Blekko anyway.
<Zoffix> I think I should switch to something else too... Lately google keeps giving me completely unrelated results.
<Zoffix> ... Like searching for forests near my city it gave me results for "forecasts" for my city without even that "did you mean" thing >_<
<glosoli> invisible me ;/
<Zoffix> glosoli, I saw your question, but I have no clue. I'm using classic gnome with no effects session and running openbox. I have a problem with focusing new windows, but not the sizing :)
<glosoli> Zoffix: aaa ok might be compiz problem then :)
<Zoffix> Great. Ubuntu One seems to ignore the bandwidth limits :|
<glosoli> Zoffix: hmm, you mean if you set limit it doesn't care ?
<Zoffix> glosoli, yeah, and it's a reported bug, as I just found out.
<glosoli> Zoffix: I am looking forward to Google Drive :)
<Zoffix> Never heard of it...
<glosoli> Zoffix: it would be more like Drop Box probably :) but will offer 5GB free storage
<Zoffix> Never heard of Drop Box either.... I'm guessing some place to upload your stuff?
<glosoli> Zoffix: you might have a look at DropBox website, it is similar to Ubuntu One, but it synces only catalogs which are in DropBox catalog, you can even paste image and get public link for it or any other file, you just move to drop box folder in nautilus or whatever file manager you have, and you can copy public link or whatever depended on your configuration :)
<glosoli> Zoffix: ubuntu software center has it :) works with Precise
<Zoffix> *shrug* I have no use for it, really.. I'm just playing around with Ubuntu One.. Gonna store my drawings in there, in case my computer explodes :)
<glosoli> Zoffix: well same you can store in DropBox, but you can get public links for it easily, anyway, it depends on your needs :)
<glosoli> Ubuntu One is cool thing :) but i like dropbox more
<WilsonBradley> test
<WilsonBradley> is this group working?
<WilsonBradley> It says I was disconnected
<Zoffix> WilsonBradley, I can see you type....
<WilsonBradley> thanks
<tidux> is it normal for Firefox to instacrash on http://reddit.com/r/asoiaf/ on a live CD?
<Zoffix> I don't think crashing is ever normal :)
<Zoffix> The link works fine off an installed system though.
<tidux> Zoffix: weird, what do you think is causing it?
<tidux> it's not WebGL - I disabled that and it still crashes
<Zoffix> I have no idea
<tidux> yeah, wow
<tidux> it seems like a third of the pages I view cause a crash
<tidux> that's seriously not cool
<tidux> ಠ_ಠ
<tidux> hmm
<tidux> looks like bad squashfs blocks
<tidux> that's odd
<WilsonBradley> For some reason I lost my [System Settings] and [Advanced Settings] don't come up anymore ;-(
<Zoffix> WilsonBradley, where?
<WilsonBradley> Ubuntu 12.04
<WilsonBradley> for example; clicking on the topright icon and going to System Settings
<WilsonBradley> doesn't do anything
<WilsonBradley> or via menu
<WilsonBradley> I can try and initiate it via terminal
<tidux> WilsonBradley: works for me on Beta 2
<tidux> are you up to date?
<WilsonBradley> ya, update everyday
<WilsonBradley> it was working until 2-3days ago..
<WilsonBradley> whats the command in terminal? I can try that
<WilsonBradley> I tried it under another account and it's not coming up
<Zoffix> WilsonBradley, gnome-control-center --overview
<WilsonBradley> The program 'gnome-control-center' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<WilsonBradley> apt-get install gnome-control-center
<tidux> now that's weird
<tidux> sounds like you accidentally removed it
<WilsonBradley> ya, thats strange
<tidux> oh yeah, question about font rendering
<WilsonBradley> installing it now
<tidux> why isn't the lcdfilter patch pushed upstream to libcairo or gtk?
<WilsonBradley> That was it :-)
<WilsonBradley> comes up now
<WilsonBradley> tanx
<WilsonBradley> Im trying to learn how to debug problems in Ubunt crashes.. If you were going to check for any errors from bootup to now, what log file would you focus on?
<tidux> just run "dmesg" and pipe it to a pager
<tidux> that's what it's for
<tidux> if you want the file directly, it's /var/log/messages on Debian
<tidux> Ubuntu might have changed that with the switch to Upstart
<trism> /var/log/kern.log
<WilsonBradley> Thanks, will look though kern.log for any errors.
<tyler_> hello
<tyler_> anyone know how to download virtualbox on 12.04?
<WilsonBradley> Go to site and download latest
<WilsonBradley> build and then terminal
<WilsonBradley> make
<WilsonBradley> research manual install. I think there is even a .deb release on their site
<Logan_> tyler_: Can't you just do sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<WilsonBradley> ya , or try that
<tyler_> meh, i downloaded the 11.10 version and it worked so w,e. aha.
<micahg> virtualbox 4.1.10 is in the archive
<Zoffix> Man, this is retarded! In 10.10 when opening a file with something weird, you had to know the name of the executable. In 12.04, they added a list of apps, BUT THEY REMOVED the the type-the-name field... Jesus.
<Zoffix> This is definitely my last version of Ubuntu... 12.04 is worse than Vista, interface-wise.
<jiohdi> kde seems to work well in 12.04
<Zoffix> Hell, it's worse than Vista after I spent 14 hours tweaking it.
<Zoffix> jiohdi, maybe I'll give that a whirl.
<jiohdi> I found unity hideous, but I gave kde a try and I like it now
<jiohdi> I also added a cairo dock
<Zoffix> I found unity horrid, and I switched to gnome classic.
<jiohdi> with gnome I found compiz a nightmare, but kde has its own compositing that works
<micahg> Zoffix: are you sure that was an Ubuntu change and not a GNOME one?
<Zoffix> micahg, no, I'm not, but I spent 8 hours last night trying to install Ubuntu, and 14 hours today trying to set it up the way I like it.... I've been on Ubuntu since Edgy first came out, and every release seems to introduce more and more instabilities and more and more features get missed...  How do you change a system in one release so much that a user who's on your system 12 hours a day/5 days a week has trouble configuring printers and other stupi
<Zoffix> d stuff?
<Zoffix> If you can call it "configuring"... The new printers dialog only offers you to add users to printers.
<Zoffix> Anyway, Ubuntu is what it is because people who made this like it, so I guess it's not my place to say what should and should not be the way it is. I just need to switch after this release times out.
<micahg> Zoffix: weird, I can still configure my printer in the system settings
<Zoffix> micahg, I can only add (not even sure WHAT it actually adds) and if I click "Options", the only thing I get there is users setup :/ *shrug*
<micahg> Zoffix: right click in the printer itself
<Zoffix> It's irrelevant though, I already configured through CUPS web interfdace.
<Zoffix> micahg, right click does nothing
<Zoffix> (I'm on Gnome classic no effects though, not unity)
<micahg> Zoffix: you should get a menu with properties
<micahg> oh, no idea then
<Zoffix> Maybe a bug *shrug*
<micahg> Zoffix: if you're on GNOME classic, then it's basically upstream GNOME design decisions
<Zoffix> At least it relieves me to know that a menu is at least supposed to be there.
<micahg> if GNOME isn't working, you might try KDE, LXDE, Xfce
<Zoffix> Last time I tried KDE I hated it.... Forget why, but I know I did...
<micahg> sorry, working for you I mean
<micahg> might be worth trying it in a live session to see if you like the new version
<jiohdi> I did not like kde last time either, but since I have been using it about two weeks now, its grown on me
<Zoffix> Oh, trying through liveCD is a good idea. Thanks!
<KM0201> i've never liked KDE, but just cuz a friend was telling me how awesome kde4 was (and i figured it couldn't be any worse than unity or gnome 3).. i tried it.  after you disable all the crap, it's not to bad.  i still don't care for it (mainly because it installs 80 gazillion apps.).. but it's not bad
<KM0201> xfce4, is awful.. very buggy, and seems like it's trying to get into the "most bloat" competition that Gnome 3 and KDE4 are engaged in... LXDE, is just down right sexy simple
<alex_mayorga> just restarted after a kernel panic, what do I do to file a report?
<alex_mayorga> !panic
<^Lem^> hi all, just wondering if anyone is experiencing issues with Unity still eating drag and drops? e.g. text files on the desktop, drag to a gEdit window, then as the unity panel goes into fade mode, drop the file .. the drag/drop event seems to get lost?
<^Lem^> i might add that it requires fairly precise [;)] timing, the drag/drop event gets lost only as the unity panel is fading, not after it's completed the fade
<keithclark> volume is fine on my speakers, but low and distorted on my headphones.  Any fix?
<frybye> Hi - is the HUD- system already present in 12.04 and if so - how does one use it?
<keithclark> frybye, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<keithclark> frybye, start there and explore
<frybye> keithclark: yeah I found that thing - but excuse me - there is no indication of how the person making the video is doing all this stuff? Which combination of keys or whatever...?
<frybye> for instance - right at the start it says "invoke the HUD!" but gives no information on HOW to do that?
<keithclark> hud is called upon by alt key
<frybye> just "alt" on it's own?
<keithclark> yes
<frybye> i c - thanks..l.
<keithclark> then start typeing what you want to do within the application that you are in
<keithclark> Like in gedit, hit the alt key then start typing s....a....v...
<keithclark> you will see saving options
<frybye> so I hit alt und then type close konversation but it does not do it or ...?
<ivan> how do I install a 32-bit package on my 64-bit Precise?
<ivan> libfreeimage3, specifically
<keithclark> frybye, never used konversation, sorry.
<ivan> oh, I forgot to apt-get update after adding the foreign arch
<frybye> keithclark: ok I figured it - forgot that I am using a german 12.04 here - so i need to hit alt and then type beenden - not   close
<frybye> sorry.. my fault...
<keithclark> frybye, so you are good to go?
<frybye> keithclark: yeah great stuff - thanks...
<keithclark> frybye, no problem.  It's all new to me too!
<Onlyodin> ivan, possibly try `apt-get install libfreeimage3:i386`
<frybye> keithclark: not that i woiuld like the menus to dissapear alltogether...
<keithclark> frybye, no, but an interesting addition
<ivan> Onlyodin: ah! thanks. just found that on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 as well
<frybye> one dosent always know in advance what one needs etc.. but there you are...
<Onlyodin> ivan, no problems
<keithclark> frybye, agreed
<ivan> libfreeimage3 depends on libilmbase6:i386 and libopenexr6:i386, and adding those to my apt-get install is going to remove all of kubuntu and systemsettings and userconfig
<ivan> I don't need kubuntu, but what about those other two?
<KM0201> what other to? xubuntu and lubuntu?
<KM0201> *two
<ivan> systemsettings and userconfig
<Onlyodin> They sound somewhat important to me
<ivan> System Settings GUI seems to launch without systemsettings :-)
<ivan> should I be able to have both libfreeimage3 and libfreeimage3:i386 installed? Because I can't.
<ivan> seems they both install to the same /usr/lib files
<ivan> is there any workaround for the really weird mouse shaking issue with Precise in vmware workstation?
<ivan> the visible cursor itself doesn't jump around, but all applications act as if the cursor jumps around randomly in a 10x10 px area
<tertitten> probably not supported, but are there are repository that lets you get full gnome3.4, Empathy, etc?
<EvilResistance> i think you'll break 95% of Ubuntu with full Gnome 3.4
<keithclark> Anyone with a solution to really quiet headphone volume with distortion compared to good speaker volume/quality?
<alex_mayorga> keithclark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems perhaps?
<keithclark> alex_mayorga, I'll give that a try
<DroidDev32> i am trying out beta 2 with my desktop that has a redeon 6770 graphics card in it. Should i use the proprietary drivers or is the default driver better?
<keithclark> alex_mayorga, hmm, didn't seem to find a fix there. Maybe a new bug?
<anthropos> occasionally when running gnome-shell my text input will become EXTREMELY slow (5 + second delay), but the application picker, etc. is still very responsive and gnome-shell is not using a lot of cpu or memory
<anthropos> has anyone else experienced this?
<anthropos> a restart fixed it.
<anthropos> (restarting the entire computer, not gnome-shell)
<demonboy> hello guys i am having issues ( i think ) not sure... i get this ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/909791/ ) when opening nvidia control panel (1st section of paste) and when i try to save to x i get the messages displayed in the 2nd part of the past
<demonboy> is this something to worry about or can i restart x and be fine
<demonboy> anybody
<trijntje> has the release of precise been postponed to may?
<Trewas> trijntje: it's best not to even open a web browser during the international day of trolling aka april 1st
<trijntje> Trewas: damn, your right ;)
<trijntje> in my defence, I was quite sceptical of the claim :P
<Trewas> heh, and it might even be a good idea
<madrazr> Hello everyone, I am Unity 2D on Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2, this HUD thing comes up in a while when I try to change the windows by Alt+Tab
<madrazr> this is pretty annoying
<madrazr> how do I make that not happen?
<madrazr> can some one help me please?
<madrazr> *I am using
<brobostigon> madrazr: you can change it, in compiz config settings manager, which you will probebly have to install.
<madrazr> brobostigon: I changed key bindings to Alt+Super
<madrazr> but I still see this problem
<brobostigon> no idea then.
<brobostigon> have you restarted compiz, so it reloads all this config to be sure?
<madrazr> brobostigon: I have not done that, let me try
<brobostigon> ok.
<madrazr> brb logging out and re-logging in
<madrazr> brobostigon: no luck
<brobostigon> no idea then, ask someone else. sorry.
<madrazr> brobostigon: NP, thanks for helping though
<madrazr> if some one else knows this, please help
<brobostigon> :)
<dubaco> hej
 * dubaco is upgrading
<dubaco> english eller svenska?
<dubaco> what language is good here?
<spacebug-> english
<UrB> for swedish I'd guess there is #ubuntu-se or something like that
<madrazr> dubaco: although I am not a native English speaker myself and have a broken English, I always felt English is the universal language, or at least works in "most" of the places
<dubaco> ok:( i have broken swedish anyway
<dubaco> and chinease is more universal now
<dubaco> it said it would take 8 hours to upgrade
<dubaco> from ubuntu 11.04 to 14.04
<dubaco> i have a 100 Mb/s connection
<philinux> dubaco: You mean 11.04 to 11.10.
<dubaco> no
<dubaco> i am upgarding to the newest version
<dubaco> the beta 2 thing
<philinux> dubaco: So you mean 11.10 to 12.04. 14. whatever is 2014
<dubaco> 12.04 sorry
<dubaco> no i wrote an entire operating system for ubuntu and updated all the code by myself... - lol
<philinux> dubaco: upgrades always take forever. I always do a clean install
 * dubaco has an asus eeepc 1015pn and wonders if 12.04 has a netbook remix
<philinux> dubaco: remix gone now
<dubaco> why?
<dubaco> i have a 10' screen
<philinux> dubaco: Unity
<dubaco> unity does not fix everything
<philinux> dubaco: But remix has long gone
<dubaco> a lot of the menues on the desktop version wont allow me to resize them on my netbook
<philinux> dubaco: Research MyUnity
<dubaco> so "do you want to delete your files from this device" and the options are hidden as the screen is too small
<philinux> dubaco: http://www.unixmen.com/myunity-3-0-comes-with-a-new-interface-and-ubuntu12-04-support-ppa-ubuntu/
<philinux> dubaco: I have an acer 1410 11.6 " screen and unity is just fine. I've shrunk the launcher to 32 wide
<dubaco> here goes for a reboot
<anonisnaas> Need help disabling network-manager to ise Wicd on gnome-shell, every attempt seems to just crash GS after login :/ Any GS 3.4 users here?
<slipttees> Hi
<penguin42> Hey
<slipttees> where I setup my keyboard layout Thinkpad T60?
<slipttees> keyboard type...
<penguin42> slipttees: I'm running kubuntu here, so things are a bit different - but under system settings isn't there a Keyboard Layout option?
<slipttees> only language... i need choise model, no country
<slipttees> penguin42: understand?
<penguin42> slipttees: I don't think there is anything to choose the model - why would you need to choose the model?
<anonisnaas> slipttees System/Settings/Keyboard Layout/Layout tab
<anonisnaas> If you preview before adding a keyboard it will show you the layout
<slipttees> penguin42: my keyboard is Brazil, Brazil = Ç but is an Laptop Lenovo Thinkpad T60
<slipttees> then some key are different.
<anonisnaas> slipttees, use the preview button to show you the different layouts
<anonisnaas> There's no option to pick a model
<slipttees> penguin42: in ubuntu 11.10 i select IBM-T60,R60 keyboard
<slipttees> anonisnaas: brazil option won't have mey keyboard
<slipttees> anonisnaas: IBM keyboard
<slipttees> why remove keyboard models?
<anonisnaas> Try portugese, there's are 13 diff keyboard types
<anonisnaas> one of them should work for you
<slipttees> manufacturer keyboard
<slipttees> anonisnaas: no one work fully for me =/
<penguin42> slipttees: I don't know how Brazillian keyboards work; in the UK there is basically one layout so we never have to understand that - but if none of the layouts work for you submit a bug
<anonisnaas> slipttees, you might want to a file a bug
<slipttees> penguin42: but i Have Ç
<slipttees> mey keyborad is abnt2
<slipttees> my*
<slipttees> anonisnaas: penguin42: if it have manufacturer keyboard setting like 11.10 i would not have problem
<anonisnaas> slipttees, I agree, unfortunately that's part of gnome desktop now
<penguin42> slipttees: File the bug - it'll need someone who understands keyboard layouts like that to deal with it
<slipttees> =/
<slipttees> sorry, but between these and other free software that still has some resistance by new users.
<mikeconcepts> Trying to make web cam work in skype...Please look at my script to run skype that tries to run v4l, what's wrong with it http://pastebin.com/JhzJEH7q
<penguin42> slipttees: There are lots of Brazillian linux users, so file the bug and I'm sure someone will be able to make something work for you
<penguin42> slipttees: T60's are quite popular as well
<slipttees> =/
<slipttees> i have 200 computer with ubuntu in my company. penguin42
<slipttees> i'm use only LTS version
<slipttees> all computer have IBM keyboard
<slipttees> As is my keyboard? I'm thinking about changing linux here.
<penguin42> slipttees: Well, your choices are basically to file a bug, and hope someone triages it; you could purchase support with canonical.com and pay them to fix it if you're desperate
<slipttees> Muhauhuahau
<slipttees> i'm not desperate
<slipttees> I'm just disappointed with ubuntu..
<astraljava> You're not desperate, but thinking of changing linux. Hmm...
<slipttees> little things that make a difference.
<astraljava> 200 installations on a new distribution, you _don't_ call that desperate?
<slipttees> astraljava: still use 10.04 LTS.
<penguin42> slipttees: 10.04 LTS will go out of support in a while
<kklimonda> meh, in another 12 months on desktops
<penguin42> slipttees: Is the issue you have called 'dead-cedilla' ?
<astraljava> slipttees: So? You might wanna calculate the cost of switching distributions first, and compare that to the support contract with C, before you make the decision.
<slipttees> penguin42:  key Q won't have /
<UrB> T60 as in Thinkpad T60?
<slipttees> W no have ?
<penguin42> slipttees: Remember, I've never seen one of these keyboards - so I don't know if that's bad!
<slipttees> UrB: Lenovo T400
<UrB> slipttees: damn - I've been seeking high and low for someone to verify/refute this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/950413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950413 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth connections stalling" [Undecided,New]
<UrB> I think T60 is one with the same chip - as are some other same era Thinkpads too
<slipttees> UrB: keyboard abnt2
<slipttees> UrB: take a picture. Wait a minute...
<UrB> mine is X41, with scandinavian keyaboard
<slipttees> UrB: ubuntu 11.10 I use IBM layout and T60 model
<slipttees> work fully. :)
<Lordveda> Is Precise now usable and stable on a production personal notebook???
<Lordveda> I need to ask what is meant by a Production machine?
<kklimonda> Lordveda: hard to tell
<UrB> slipttees: I don't have any (keyboard) issues with 12.04 either
<slipttees> UrB: but the smart developers remove this option.
<kklimonda> it depends on your hardware, and what applications are you using
<Lordveda> Does it mean a heavily used server or what?
<slipttees> UrB: I'm just disappointed with ubuntu..
<kklimonda> slipttees: because it has bugs?
<slipttees> no an bug
<Lordveda> kklimonda: I think a beta2 with many freezes in codes and interface would be very stable for use right?
<UrB> int9keyboard - I guess that is my kb-model?
<slipttees> remove simple features
<kklimonda> slipttees: what did they remove?
<penguin42> slipttees: If you stop moaning, and file a bug saying that it breaks a feature for a large chunk of brazillian users it might get fixed!
<Lordveda> kklimonda: I use GNOME3 / eclipse / games , etc.
<slipttees> kklimonda: keyboard setting
<kklimonda> slipttees: it's there, what exactly is missing from it?
<slipttees> kklimonda: now, i won't select manufacture keyboard.
<slipttees> kklimonda: i have thousand IBM keyboard.
<kklimonda> slipttees: then report it and describe your usecase
<kklimonda> although it's a bit too late for doing such tests if you have 10.04 deployed on that many machines
<PaulW2U> Lordveda: : Take a look at bug #969589. I can't even log into 12.04 using lightdm at the moment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969589 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter continually crashing and restarting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969589
<slipttees> where is the philosophy of "ubuntu"
<slipttees> forgot?
<Lordveda> PaulW2U: I think this issue can be temporarily corrected by using gdm instead.
<mjjc1337> does anyone experience problems when trying to run gnome-shell in 12.04? it runs gnome-fallback instead
<kklimonda> slipttees: there is nothing about "thou shall not remove features" in the ubuntu philosophy
<PaulW2U> Lordveda: Yes, I know that, but it's a severe bug at this late stage of the development cycle.
<anonisnaas> mjjc1337, no problems here
<slipttees> kklimonda: I'm talking about people
<UrB> mjjc1337: do you have any external PPAs activated? I've borked my install twice with them beyond repair (with my skills)
<kklimonda> slipttees: what do you mean?
<Lordveda> PaulW2U: Is the ubuntu developer team determined to use lightdm instead of gdm for good??
<Lordveda> I mean as the default choice
<slipttees> kklimonda: sorry, but I think you do not think in the end User.
<anonisnaas> mjjc1337, only problem I have running shell is if I try to install wicd instead of network-manager
<mjjc1337> UrB, I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 and first thing I did was installing gnome-shell
<UrB> ok, then it's a real problem
<kklimonda> slipttees: no, I just don't quite understand what you are trying to say
<PaulW2U> Lordveda: Probably and even kubuntu as a version of lightdm under development
<UrB> mjjc1337: any errors in .xsessionerrors
<kklimonda> slipttees:  "think of the end users" is a poor argument when talking about removing features - it would be a much better argument to say that you have to set a keyboard model to get the correct layout
<Lordveda> I don't know why not to keep gdm as the default for ubuntu since it is gnome-based distro and to keep kdm for kubuntu being a KDE-based distribution
<Lordveda> Plus let the users decide if they want that Login manager or the other.
<kklimonda> slipttees: but it's still possible to do that, only the interface is gone. And while the question of whether removing this ui has been a good decision is still out, you can definitely still configure your keyboard model
<mjjc1337> UrB, no big thing in .xsession-errors, but here's the output of /usr/bin/gnome-shell: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<UrB> oh, would seem gfx-card driver related then as in no hw-acceleration
<kklimonda> Lordveda: because gdm was harder to tweak and extend to provide features developers wanted
<slipttees> kklimonda: little things that make a difference.
<Lordveda> kklimonda: simply because gdm is now more integrated into the Gnome3 way of thinking not in what the ubuntu devs are thinking off
<UrB> back to the bluetooth bug I pasted earlier: R52, T43, T43p, X32, X41, X41 Tablet, X61, X61s, Z60m, Z60t <- all those Thinkpads have the same bluetooth chip - no-one here have any of those around?
<kklimonda> Lordveda: sure, but that's an issue too as we don't ship gnome-shell as a default desktop anymore so tight integration with it is not helping
<kklimonda> slipttees: in most cases the option to change keyboard model is completely useless, and confusing because most keyboard models are not on this list.
<slipttees> too kklimonda, i know this a develop preview
<mjjc1337> UrB, that's weird. I'm running it on Dell XPS 15 with two graphic cards (nVidia and Intel HD). I'm always turning off nVidia because of power regression. Also, gnome-shell runs well on Debian Lenny.
<Lordveda> kklimonda: I wonder why isn't Gnome-shell the default desktop and why to stick to Unity?
<Lordveda> I feel that Gnome shell is far more modern than is Unity.
<kklimonda> slipttees: to this day I have no idea what's the difference between pc102 and pc105, and which should I choose
<slipttees> kklimonda: okay... sorry for everything
<slipttees> bye
<kklimonda> slipttees: you don't actually want a discussion from what I see
<slipttees> kklimonda: precise have options select macnufacture keyboard?
<kklimonda> slipttees: yes it has
<UrB> mjjc1337: I ran out of knowledge here, but to me it seems like missing hw-accel - maybe someone wiser on this can refute it
<kklimonda> it's just not exposed in the interface
<slipttees> manufacture*
<kklimonda> you have to edit /etc/default/keyboard and restart (either computer, or proper services)
<slipttees> why we make a interface for that?
<kklimonda> Lordveda: because Ubuntu developers responsible for those things believe that they can provide a nicer desktop based on Unity
<slipttees> made**
<Lordveda> kklimonda: I think that forks are not quite good.
<kklimonda> slipttees: made? are you asking why has the option to change the keyboard model been removed from the ui? I don't know, I assume that it was confusing for most users
<kklimonda> Lordveda: unity is not really a fork
<Lordveda> I think tweaking the Gnome-shell which is based on Javascript is much more effective + adding extensions for the shell.
<slipttees> kklimonda: confusing?
<slipttees> Muahaha
<slipttees> okay okay
<Lordveda> kklimonda: I am not a developer to tell sorry.
<slipttees> >x
<kklimonda> slipttees: yes, even now I have no idea what's the difference between pc102 and pc105, and why isn't there my keyboard on that list
<slipttees> kklimonda: u are american/
<slipttees> ?
<kklimonda> slipttees: no
<UrB> re. Unity vs Gnome-Shell - I am ok with Unity being the default shell as long as installing optional one is not made unecessarily hard
<kklimonda> slipttees: but my national layout doesn't require me to change the keyboard model
<slipttees> kklimonda: have custom keyboard?
<kklimonda> slipttees: no
<slipttees> kklimonda: then you do not know how much it sucks to use a keyboard unconfigured.
<kklimonda> slipttees: well, my keyboard layout uses AltGr to input national characters
<kklimonda> I don't have to change keyboard model to do that
<PaulW2U> UrB: Me too. Unfortunately Unity and Gnome Shell share settings such as theme and scrollbars. Hopefully that will change.
<slipttees>  / ? example kklimonda ?
<kklimonda> slipttees: for example altgr+l gives ł or altgr+c gives ć
<kklimonda> slipttees: (altgr being the right alt key)
<slipttees> Alggr+Q gives / and altgr+w gives ?
<slipttees> but i have key / ? for taht
<slipttees> that
<kklimonda> slipttees: no, my layout is different
<OldManMagnus> 12.04 has gone from being pretty stable to wobbly as hell recently. :(
<fyrfaktry> rock solid here. <shrug>
<OldManMagnus> weird.
<slipttees> kklimonda: MUAhahahaha
<kklimonda> slipttees: so the best thing you can do is to report your issue on Launchpad, and describe why you need this option
<MCR> OldManMagnus: I had experienced it the other way 'round. Runs quite nice here now.
<OldManMagnus> i was having weird flickering on the menubars, just installed the amd drivers (via system settings) and now i can't even log in. :(
<OldManMagnus> anyone know how to remove the amd drivers from the command line?
<kklimonda> OldManMagnus: jockey-text
<slipttees> kklimonda: no, I'll leave it
<kklimonda> jockey-text -l  will list drivers, and you can disable the right one with jockey-text -d
<slipttees> one ubuntu no work for app
<ttl-> Running  12.04 beta 2 from a live CD and found somthing strange, tail -f /var/log/syslog of /var/log/kern.log is not printing new lines
<ttl-> of=or
<kklimonda> slipttees: if you don't want to report it, are not willing to work on a fix itself, and find paying canonical (or someone else) for fixing it hilarious, then there is very little we can do for you
<MCR> OldManMagnus: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-amd-ati-catalyst-123.html#more
<slipttees> the authentication failed.
<slipttees> kklimonda: no pay,  himself solve this.
<slipttees> :)
<MCR> OldManMagnus: fglrx can be tricky ;)
<UrB> slipttees: making the regression bug report if easy - 10 minutes top
<UrB> then you can complain about the bug being neglected instead ;)
<Lordveda> I need to ask about the Keyboard input methods: What is the difference between them?
<MCR> OldManMagnus: I am usually using sudo sh ./amd-driverinstaller-12-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildandinstallpkg Ubuntu/precise
<OldManMagnus> MCR: i'll try that
<OldManMagnus> brb. rebooting.
<kklimonda> Lordveda: you can configure different input methods to write in "exotic" languages like japanese or korean, where normal keyboard is not good enough
<MCR> Anyone problems with Eclipse not starting on 12.04 ?
<Lordveda> kklimonda: I type in arabic and latin (english and french), so would I use any special keyboard input method other than the X window based keyboard layouts?
<UrB> MCR: which version of Eclipse?
<kklimonda> Lordveda: no idea, I don't have much experience with it - I did play with inputing japanese characters to see how it works.
<kklimonda> Lordveda: it's of no use for "latin" layouts
<OldManMagnus> well, i've got the amd drivers uninstalled, so now i can log in, but there are no menus at all. just a wallpaper and a mouse pointer. D:
<kklimonda> Lordveda: in Japanese you have to compose characters from other characters
<MCR> UrB: 3.7.1-1
<UrB> MCR: at least the Indigo downloaded from Eclipse homepage and then extracted worked on mine
<UrB> haven't tried the one from repositories
<MCR> UrB: which version is that ?
<UrB> 3.7.2 I think
<MCR> ah, ok - thx
<OldManMagnus> i think i'm going to leave 12.04 till it's released and settled down a bit. :)
<slipttees> kklimonda: UrB: http://ubuntuone.com/2srwESmQWDuuLS1YB6PRui
<slipttees> see this please
<slipttees> kklimonda: see key /?º  ??
<slipttees> for me does't exist
<kklimonda> slipttees: have you tried editing /etc/default/keyboard to see if setting the correct XKBMODEL fixes it?
<kklimonda> (eventually variant or layout)
<slipttees> kklimonda: Manufacture: IBM Model: IBM ThinkPad R60?T60/R61/T61
<dubaco> hi i was playing open arena just now on 12.04 and it has borked my screen settings - resolution is way too big (things are fuzzy and big
<kklimonda> slipttees: you can try putting
<kklimonda> XKBMODEL="thinkpad60"
<kklimonda> XKBLAYOUT="br"
<kklimonda> into /etc/default/keyboard and see if it makes things work after reboot
<dubaco> i will reboot and see if that helps
<kklimonda> eventually use setxkbmap, but I don't know the correct syntax off the top of my head
<Lordveda> kklimonda: So if I am not using east asian / Japanese languages I won't be needing any of these keyboard input methods?
<Lordveda> I mean the ibus and so.
<kklimonda> Lordveda: in this case if you don't know what it is you don't need it, if you needed it you'd probably already look end up looking for it ;)
<slipttees> kklimonda: hey
<slipttees> kklimonda: well done: http://ubuntuone.com/6JRVyMpYPeA7vezxJpMX2f
<slipttees> :D
<kklimonda> slipttees: sorry, the link is broken ;)
<slipttees> kklimonda: moment...
<slipttees> re-upload
<slipttees> kklimonda: http://ubuntuone.com/6tLSN25hCULekqrtFgJwsA
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> kklimonda: brainstorm?
<kklimonda> slipttees: I don't think it should be connected to the layout, as all layouts should be using the same keyboard model
<kklimonda> slipttees: but it's a start
<slipttees> kklimonda: can add this on Keyboard interface?
<Lordveda> Why isn't there a permanent devel true for ubuntu just like Debian unstable and Fedora Rawhide?
<kklimonda> slipttees: I don't think it's a proper solution (for the reason I've given - this icon should not be visually linked to the keyboard layout) so I doubt it would be accepted in this form
<Lordveda> I mean a true branch
<kklimonda> Lordveda: becase that's not how ubuntu is being developed
<slipttees> kklimonda: humm
<Lordveda> kklimonda: How is Ubuntu developed that is contradictory with this way?
<astraljava> Lordveda: Ubuntu has clear release dates, and set feature targets for each 6 months release, so there's no point in having a rolling release.
<astraljava> Lordveda: Also many deliverables, which would be pretty hard to coordinate if this wasn't the case.
<jtaylor> debian hasn'T got a rolling release either
<jtaylor> they will freeze in june and then unstable will be what precise is now
<slipttees> jibel: Hey
<astraljava> jtaylor: Ok, poor choice of words.
<astraljava> jtaylor: I meant that Debian doesn't have a known release date for the next one when the current is being released.
<astraljava> As where Ubuntu knows very closely when the next dev cycle is ending.
<jtaylor> I meant Lordveda#s comment "like debian unstable"
<astraljava> s/closely/precisely/ (no pun intended)
<jtaylor> ^^
<Zoffix> Hey. How to turn off those dumb new scrollbars? I found this article, but I don't want to relogout/reboot: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<kklimonda> Lordveda: we simply don't need a place to upload new versions of software most of the time, as we sync a lot of packages from debian anyway so most of our work (outside of main) is integration and testing
<Zoffix> The guy in the comment said to use export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0, but that did jack for me :/
<slipttees> jibel: http://ubuntuone.com/6tLSN25hCULekqrtFgJwsA
<kklimonda> Zoffix: you have to relogin/reboot for LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 to take effect, otherwise it will only affect your current shell
<Zoffix> That sucks.
<kklimonda> Zoffix: you can also remove packages that ship those scrollbars
<kklimonda> it wouldn't require reboot/relogin but it's a more drastic solution
<Zoffix> kklimonda, I already did, I believe, but it seems I still need to reboot.
<kklimonda> Zoffix: no, but you have to restart each application that uses them
<Zoffix> Ha. Ha. Ha. Turns out the "Reset" button is actually a "Logout" button..
<Zoffix> It feels like this beta2 is actually alpha1
<Zoffix> It feels like this beta2 is actually alpha1
<Zoffix> oops.. Sorry, focus bug..
<kklimonda> beta is supposed to have bugs
<kklimonda> otherwise it wouldn't be called beta ;)
<Zoffix> Sure, but I thought I read that now everything is "locked" or something, and only critical bugs will be fixed...
<Zoffix> An improperly renamed button isn't really critical *shrug*
<kklimonda> not really, we are still fixing all the bugs we can find and reproduce
<Zoffix> Ah, that's cool then.
<kklimonda> but in this case it's more likely that the button is properly labeled but something else is broken so reboot doesn't work
<itaylor57> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in precise
<Dr_willis> its xubuntu-desktop i belive.
<Zoffix> Well, you were right. I rebooted and the button now works as advertised. (and my scrollbars are now normal too).
<Dr_willis> may be a smaller package.
<Lordveda> By the way, how to downgrade if the upgrade isn't working fine in a proper way??
<eye-gor> Lordveda: I think reinstall
<tomodachi> there is no downgrad path i n debian pased distros
<tomodachi> at least not that i think is supported officially
<jtaylor> use snapshots
<jtaylor> e.g. via lvm or better zfs or btrf
<jtaylor> I think for btrfs there should be a btrfs-upgrade with it automated
<jtaylor> for zfs there is apt-clone (not the packaged one)
<Xunil> Hi, is there currently any way to install wine and "circumventing" the gettext-bug in 64-bit ubuntu 12.04?
<neclimdul> so... i tried to install skype and no apt-get and aptitude seem to be totally hosed
<mateobur> hello
<mateobur> HUD is not working for me
<mateobur> I press <Alt> and nothing...
<neclimdul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910206/
<neclimdul> everythign i do just ends with libcomerr2 errors
<jtaylor> try dpkg -r libcomerr2:i386
<neclimdul> jtaylor: ok, done. now i ran a couple commands and its asking for me to run apt-get -f install which just tries to reinstall it
<jtaylor> try removing skype that pulls this thing
<neclimdul> jtaylor: something else must be doing it as well. purging skype says there's no package but its still trying to do it
<bjsnider> neclimdul, is that libcomerr2 deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<neclimdul> bjsnider: libcomerr2_1.42-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<bjsnider> yeah so install it manually with dpkg -i
<neclimdul> bjsnider: well apt-get can install it just fine. i think the problem is somehow my system is halfway between adm64 and i386
<bjsnider> if you install it and then ask for skype what happens?
<Zoffix> I hear noise when I play audio (a crackling sound, as when you take off a staticy sweater). It wasn't there yesterday, any idea on how to fix?
<neclimdul> skype depends on ia32-libs; however: Package ia32-libs is not installed.
<kklimonda> neclimdul: and try installing ia32-libs ?
<neclimdul> well that did something
<neclimdul> will tell you how it goes in a few
<Zoffix> Never mind, I ran alsamixer -Dhw and moved the PCM slider and the problem is gone (the solution from this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987252)
<neclimdul> Zoffix: sounds like the level was too high
<neclimdul> kklimonda: downloaded some files then the same error
<kklimonda> ah, error
<kklimonda> neclimdul: you are in for a ride ;)
<kklimonda> neclimdul: first lets try removing it
<kklimonda> neclimdul: see if that helps: dpkg --force-depends -P libcomerr2:i386
<kklimonda> and then apt-get -f install
<kklimonda> purging should remove all content from dpkg database
<kklimonda> maybe just removing package wasn't enough, and something was left out
<neclimdul> mhm
<neclimdul> kklimonda: well it didn't try to reinstall libcomerr2 this time. it did list a bunch of :i386 packages though. then when i accepted it gave the same no filename for libcomerr2  error
 * neclimdul can paste if helpful
<kklimonda> neclimdul: try reinstalling both libcomerr2_1.42-1ubuntu2_i386.deb and libcomerr2_1.42-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb from /var/cache/apt/archives
<kklimonda> god, those multiarch errors are something new
 * neclimdul blames skype
<neclimdul> kklimonda: i might know more about what went wrong but i was lazy and installed it by clicking on the .deb in dolphin and muon didn't give me any useful output
<neclimdul> well the 64bit version isn't in the cache but i did have it lying around from hacking earlier :)
<kklimonda> (make sure both have the same version)
<neclimdul> libcomerr2_1.42-1ubuntu2_i386.deb and libcomerr2_1.42-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<neclimdul> look the same
<kklimonda> yeah
<neclimdul> kklimonda: after installing them run apt-get -f install again?
<kklimonda> yeah
<eye-gor> I cant believe we are going live with ambiance theme like this > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/925895/comments/62
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925895 in light-themes (Ubuntu Precise) "Ambiance sub-menus light like Radiance after latest light-themes update." [High,Invalid]
<neclimdul> well selecting and unpacking this time. looks promising
<kklimonda> eye-gor: why? it actually looks good
<kklimonda> more readable than in 11.10
<neclimdul> kklimonda: wow it finished! thanks!
<eye-gor> kklimonda: No way looks good. Ambiance is a dark theme why the mismatch
<eye-gor> kklimonda: Ambiance is 11.10 is really nice
<neclimdul> kklimonda: everything looks good. upgrades ran and skype installed without hickup.
<kklimonda> neclimdul: great
<neclimdul> going to part but i'm on freenode all the time. if someone wants details or something i'll hold onto this console log, just pm me
<kklimonda> eye-gor: ambiance wasn't really a dark theme before
<kklimonda> it has some dark elements
<Daekdroom> I think the current approach makes sense.
<Daekdroom> and it took me little time to get used to the white context menus
<kklimonda> they'll most likely create a dark version because Gtk+ 3.0 supports both and some applications look good with a dark theme
<kklimonda> but dark theme never really worked for majority of gtk apps
<Daekdroom> I remember there used to be a dark version of Ambiance in maverick that they were trying to use in some apps, but it never made it past Beta.
<kklimonda> yeah, there was a dark variant in development
<kklimonda> but I can't think of applications that made use of it then
<kklimonda> totem supports it since 3.0
<kklimonda> and gnome boxes (or whatever it's called)
<kklimonda> and I can think of quite a few good uses for the dark variant so I expect Canonical to create it during 12.10 cycle
<eye-gor> Hope so cos that awesome bar does not look good.
<Daekdroom> GNOME Terminal would look much better in black.
<eye-gor> Daekdroom: Mine is. ;)
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: it actually had dark tabs at some point
<kklimonda> and it didn't look that good imo
<eye-gor> I got white on black with transparency
<Daekdroom> I don't think the current white tabs fit it very well.
<hggdh> anyone noticing /usr/lib/indicator/app-menu/hud-service resident memory increasing in time? Mine has reached 850M
<Daekdroom> You have a black titlebar, then white tabs, then a purple box....
<Daekdroom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/967879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967879 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) ""hud-service" has a memory leak (I think)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> Daekdroom: muchos thanks
<hggdh> it is, actually, just another memory-hungry appl, like thunderbird and chromium-browser and firefox
<kklimonda> https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/MuB3MkCnieK lol
<Daekdroom> hggdh, nope.
<Daekdroom> There is a memory leak in there.
<Daekdroom> Because the RAM usage increases over time and the only way to recover it is to kill the process.
<hggdh> Daekdroom: I know. My point there is with these four, I am able to run out of memory in 24 hours
<kklimonda> hggdh: well, I did have a compiz memory leak in 11.10
<kklimonda> compiz leaked something around 1M per second
<kklimonda> or even faster
<hggdh> kklimonda: I remember :-)
<kklimonda> now that was a resource hungry app ;)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I agree, I cannot repeat it with thunderbird -- my rate there is around 1G per 8 hours
<kklimonda> hud-service shouldn't really use that much memory
<kklimonda> every time someone asks on irc if my hud-service is leaking I check it, and it never is ;)
<kklimonda> although I almost never use it
<kklimonda> I'm still trying to figure out how to integrate it into my workflow
<hggdh> I do not either, but it seems I hit the Alt key quite frequently (and have them to close HUD)
<kklimonda> hggdh: do you press alt by itself that often, or are you hitting another bug where alt+key brings hud?
<ironhalik> I dont think HUD provides the same quality jump for UI as dash/launchy/win7 search bar does
<kklimonda> hud was unusable to me at the beginning as I was apparently pressing keys too fast resulting in hud opening on every alt-tab
<kklimonda> I'm pretty sure they will be refining it as they go
<hggdh> kklimonda: usually hitting in combination (Ctrl-Alt-arrows, Ctrl-Alt-Shift-arrows, Crtl-Alt)
<kklimonda> but that begs the question why throw it into LTS :/
<hggdh> and Alt-Tab, of course :-)
<kklimonda> I'd still prefer LTS releases to be focused entirely on stability issues
<kklimonda> aka no new features (other than Firefox! ;))
<kklimonda> hggdh: that sounds like a bug
<hggdh> aye
<ironhalik> well, faster unity is a welcome feature ;>
<kklimonda> hggdh: neither of those combinations bring hud for me and I press them really fast
<kklimonda> ironhalik: sure, they could work on performance too
<hggdh> kklimonda: I am not that fast :-)
<Daekdroom> Apart from the UI updates, I think Rhythmbox over Banshee is the only new 'feature'.
<hggdh> and it does not happen always
<kklimonda> hggdh: I'd actually expect it to be the case when the faster you press those combinations the bigger chance is some timeout is not being reached and hud opens
<kklimonda> hggdh: maybe you use some VM?
<spacebug-> hggdh: I also seemd to press alt often and I brought up the HUD so I disabled the shortcut for that but of course you can change it to another key instead. I'm using alt+(number) in irssi to change window and that made me often bring up the HUD =)
<kklimonda> there was this ugly bug when all alt+key sent to VM actually opened hud
<kklimonda> I don't know if that's fixed but it was so bad that you couldn't even alt-tab ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda: no, this is on my bare-metal. I rarely use Ubuntu desktop on a VM
<kklimonda> because it stole key focus from VM and opened the hud
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> but I do use VM a lot for server images, and the focus issue is there
<spacebug-> kklimonda: alt+tab bug is fixed and so is the bug that made the current application catch the keystroke for changing desktop
<kklimonda> spacebug-: great :)
<spacebug-> yeah ;)
<kklimonda> now only if they fixed like 4 different issues with unity and workspaces I hit all the time :(
<spacebug-> kklimonda: like?
<kklimonda> spacebug-: for example when I set window to use left half of the screen on the left workspace, switch to the right one, and then use super+# to switch back to the application it changes workspace instead
<kklimonda> (i.e. application moves from the left workspace to the right one)
<kklimonda> it's probably related to the fact that even if a very small part of the window is on the workspace unity considers that the entire window is there and just gives it focus
<kklimonda> so I've also found myself often wondering why nothing is happening when I try to change application just to notice a tiny part of the window showing on the top of my current workspace
<spacebug-> kklimonda: that does not happen for me
<hggdh> happens here
<kklimonda> spacebug-: just create a nautilus window on the bottom-right workspace, move it down a little so part of its window is "below" the desktop and switch to the top-right workspace
<kklimonda> spacebug-: when you press alt-tab you'll notice that you can switch to nautilus, and when you do that it will move between workspaces
<itaylor57> KM0201, xfce is working well
<spacebug-> now I get what you mean
<KM0201> itaylor57: you're lucky.
<KM0201> it drove me nanners
<spacebug-> kklimonda: is that really a bug or a design thing?
<kklimonda> spacebug-: it's definitely not what I'd expect
<itaylor57> KM0201, what are you using these days?
<KM0201> lxde
<itaylor57> ahh
<spacebug-> if a window is on multiple desktops then how should it be handled?
<KM0201> for... about 6-7mo I think.. I love it
<kklimonda> spacebug-: but the problem is it often happens without your input
<spacebug-> kklimonda: well you had to press alt+tab to switch to the application for it to change workspace right?
<spacebug-> but that also makde it move so the menu/titlebar is on the active workspace
<kklimonda> spacebug-: yes, but I was expecting unity to switch to the correct workspace, and not application moving between workspaces
<kklimonda> spacebug-: for example it happens sometimes when another bug makes unity place the window so part of it is outside of the screen (and so it's placed between workspaces)
<kklimonda> spacebug-: in this case window moving between workspaces on alt-tab is completely confusing
<spacebug-> you dont even have to use multiple workspaces just move a windows more that half it size up the screen and alt+tag and it will move it down to show the menu/bar
<digikwondo> hi foks.  running 12.04 with gnome classic. how do i delete shortcuts from the panel. when i rightclick i only get launch and properties.
<spacebug-> well actuallt that is doing the same so forget what I said
<spacebug-> kklimonda: you might be right there. I rarely have widows on multiple workspaces so I never think about that
<kklimonda> (I wonder if I actually reported this one)
<spacebug-> but yes unity handles windows strange sometimes. Like if you are on one workspace and start a client machine in virtualbox and while that machine is booting up you switch to another workspace, then when the machine has botted up it will bring its window to the active workspace but you will not be able to alt+tab to it. It's like it does not know witch workspace it is on. You can though use ctrl+alt+tab (switch thorough all
<spacebug-> applications on all workspaces) to get to it
<Jacsjees> hi team i got a message in my 12.04 asking to do a partial update but it fails on the mid way I am not able to update my system can some one help please
<Dr_willis> try a simple 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'  perhaps?
<Dr_willis> its possible theres some issue that may get fixed over the next few days also.
<Jacsjees> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jacsjees> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Dr_willis> you got another apt/package manager tool going perhaps.
<andre_> I'm using Gnome 3 classic. How can I get rid of the bottom panel, i like using only awn.
<Jacsjees> I dont see any please help me kill any if active from terminal
<andre_> BTW, for any devs in here. 12.04 is awesome. Works great with my SSD and it recognize my sound card with no issues.
<Daekdroom> andre_, try Alt + Right Click
<Daekdroom> If you are using compiz, Super + Alt + Right Click
<andre_> Daekdroom, that let's me get rid of one of them. But then the other delete panel is dimmed.
<Daekdroom> I think that's because you can't delete all panels.
<spacebug-> in gnome-terminal when pressing F10 I get same menu as clicking right mouse button. This is after disabeling F10 for "Menu shortcut key". Using mc I dont want that menu at all. Any way to disable that behaviour?
<Dr_willis> spacebug-,  check the terminal settings again. I normally disable that also.
<Dr_willis> spacebug-,  or i often make a launcher just for mc in a xterm, or other terminal app.
<spacebug-> I have checked and nothing strange in keybindings
<spacebug-> this started in 11.10 I think
<spacebug-> Dr_willis: yes xterm works so well
<Arnold> spacebug-, I guess because GNOME Terminal is a GNOME application, it respects the keybindings that it's being set within GNOME (and for Unity, in that case).
<digikwondo> hi foks. quite irritating thing. i draged a tab in firefox to the top panel. its now a shortcut i cannot remove. right click gives "launch" and "properties"
<digikwondo> running 12.04 with gnome classic.
<Dr_willis> spacebug-,  not on a ubuntu box to check.  I use mc so much. i always make a custom xterm -fn XXXXXX -e mc   launcher. :)
<Arnold> digikwondo, try Alt + Right-Click on it
<spacebug-> ;)
<digikwondo> Arnold: nothing happens....  just shows a longer description
<Arnold> digikwondo, it should offer you with more options if you hold Alt while right-clicking.
<digikwondo> Arnold: nope it wont . on my 10.04 machine it does but not in 12.04 with gnome-classic session
<digikwondo> installed "gnome-panel" through software center. should i try reinstall ?
<Arnold> digikwondo, that's because this behavior was altered within GNOME 3 which was added since Ubuntu 11.10
<Arnold> Let me check it from my end by recreating your scenario.
<digikwondo> Arnold: thanks mate ;)
<Daekdroom> Try Super + Alt + Right Click, digikwondo
<Daekdroom> Compiz uses Alt + Click for something else, so if you are using compiz as window manager, you'll need Super too
<digikwondo> <Daekdroom> Try Super + Alt + Right Click, , this worked! Thanks! been bugging me for days!
<Arnold> Heh, I'm using mostly the non-Compiz one, so.. that's why it worked :P
<Arnold> So in any case, whether it's Mutter or Metacity, it's only Alt+Right Click, so I guess only Compiz adds that extra Super key as prerequisite.
<Dr_willis> we need s superduperkey next.....
<spacebug-> lol
<Dr_willis> Super-alt-ctrl-Omega-ultimate-long-press-pinch
<Dr_willis> wife: 'How do i zoom in on this video on your tablet'   me: 'Pinch the screen'      her: 'wont i break it?'
<Dr_willis> just using terms to describe all these actions these days.. is going to require a whole new language. :)
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> is anybody running 12.04 on a netbook by chance?
<kklimonda> Roasted: I am
<Roasted> kklimonda, what are the specs of your netbook?
<Roasted> how would you say it runs?
<Dr_willis> ran ok on my EEE netbook
<kklimonda> Roasted: atom 1.66 with HT, some ghetto gpu supported by the i915 driver and a slow disk
<Roasted> 3d, 2d?
<Roasted> kklimonda, runs decent?
<kklimonda> Roasted: unity 3d is not really usable when you start launching too many applications
<kklimonda> Roasted: unity-2d works much better
<Roasted> I just ask because I have two netbooks here. One is 1.5ghz AMD E240 single core with no HT, its kind of sluggish once I open 2-3 apps
<Roasted> but my other netbook, Intel Atom 1.6ghz with HT and N10 chipset and SSD (albeit, not a super snappy one) works a bit better
<Dr_willis> i tend to use lubuntu on my netbooks.
<Roasted> Dr_willis, I think I might start doing that as well
<kklimonda> Roasted: definitely worth switching to unity-2d
<Roasted> I sure am growing to like Unity though.
<Roasted> kklimonda, oh I'm on Unity 2D. :P
<Roasted> kklimonda, the 1.5ghz single core with no HT just kinda chugs though
<Dr_willis> with the little screen, and what i do on the netbook. lubuntu runs fine.
<kklimonda> oh, I do have 2gigs of ram
<Roasted> I think I do as well
<Roasted> both of them have 2gb I believe
<kklimonda> Roasted: what's using the most cpu? there is a bug with firefox and hud-service making them use a lot of cpu
<Roasted> I don't use Firefox...
<Roasted> :/
<Roasted> it's hard to tell right now because my keyboard just stopped working on the 1.5ghz unit
<Roasted> 2nd one I've replaced
<Dr_willis> I use my netbook as a video player :) so its always vlc taking my cpu
<Roasted> I just wanted to ask in here quick
<kklimonda> Roasted: the truth is those older netbooks are really underpowered
<Roasted> yeah, I hear ya
<kklimonda> their performance is good when you are running a single application
<vatueil> hi, i want to install acpi-support on a server but it depends on x11-xserver-utils. is that really necessary?
<Roasted> looks like unity 2d can spike up to about 30% if I hit the super key twice to enable it and disable it
<penguin42> vatueil: Oh that's bizarre
<hggdh> vatueil: what UBuntu version?
<penguin42> vatueil: Oh I see, I think it contains a mix of scripts, some of which probably do things to X, hence the dependency
<kklimonda> vatueil: all it really brings in is a couple of libraries
<vatueil> penguin42:  12.04 nightly
<vatueil> penguin42:  yeah but still i'd prefer if it didn't :) it seems to me that it should just recommend the x11 dependency
<Zoffix> Hey, is there a way to autorestart a program if it crashes? I'm using openbox that keeps crashing, and I can only come up with so many ways to restart it without any window manager....
<kklimonda> it's actually a decent argument
<Roasted> ahh and there's a 90% spike
<Roasted> but toned down
<Daekdroom> lightdm is not starting for me during boot. I have to go to tty1 and use 'sudo service lightdm start'. Reinstalling lightdm and unity-greeter packages did not work for me. Any thoughts?
<Zoffix> Err... Just thought of something; I could use this line in a terminal:    openbox --replace; openbox --replace;openbox --replace; and when one instance crashes, the other will be run. Duh!
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Anything in /var/log/lightdm ?
<gobatar> hi all, wireless setup problems on my HP pavilion, broadcom device is not working.. Any suggestions? thax
<Daekdroom> lightdm.log      x-0.log          x-1.log          x-0-greeter.log  x-1-greeter.log
<penguin42> Daekdroom: So, after reboot and before you've manually started lightdm has any of those files been written?
<kklimonda> hggdh: you think moving xorg-xserver-utils from Depends to Recommends at this point is something core devs would at consider? It seems to be using xset in one of the scripts
<Daekdroom> Be back in two minutes
<hggdh> kklimonda: the depends is warranted -- it *is* using xset. The question is how important is this on a server, and if xorg-xserver-utils could be made a dependency of another core X11 package
<hggdh> kklimonda: I personally always thought X11 dependencies on a server to be crap
<hggdh> but I am not sure this would be accepted for 12.04 at this point in time. It might be considered for +1
<kklimonda> hggdh: it seems that it's using xset to blank/restore the screen when X is running
<hggdh> kklimonda: ah, I was downloading the source now :-)
<penguin42> kklimonda: Does it test for X running before doing that, or just does it do it anyway?
<hggdh> there is NO sense in using X to blank a screen on a server
<Daekdroom> penguin42, yes, there are files there.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: So, any of them got any fun failure messages in?
<penguin42> hggdh: It depends on your definition of a server; some people run servers that do things like run tape drives with backup management software on the local head
<penguin42> hggdh: Or leave a head running a display of nagios or the like
<hggdh> penguin42: for me, old school and all that, a server does not have X. It it is running X, it is not a server, it is a beefed up desktop.
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh, that's just what I'm disagreeing with
<hggdh> penguin42: this is even more true on Precise, were we consolidated the kernel images
<hggdh> there might be other reasons to have X support, like tunneling -- some software out there simply cannot be installed without X
<Daekdroom> penguin42, no specific failure messages, but there are some weird things there.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: pastebin?
<Daekdroom> 1 moment
<penguin42> hggdh: But I agree you shouldn't require it when unneeded
<hggdh> penguin42: oh, yes, of course I do agree. I just do not know if this will be accpeted at this point in time. This *may* have other consequences.
<Daekdroom> penguin42, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/910433/
<hggdh> I am looking at the bug history now to find why this was done
<Daekdroom> Ah. There's something weird at the beginning of x-0-greeter.log too. I'll pastebin it.
<hggdh> penguin42: I think this is there mostly historically -- the change was introduced on Breezy; at this point in time, pretty much only laptops had ACPI support (really)
<Daekdroom> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/910437/
<kklimonda> penguin42: it does seem to be checking if X is running (looking for /tmp/.X11-unix/*) before actually calling xset so it should be safe to remove it unless there are other scripts that depend on utils from xorg-xserver-utils
<vatueil> kklimonda:  +1 that's exactly what I was hoping for
<vatueil> just check if x is installed and if not don't call the x commands. they are IMO not really related to the other ACPI features
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Those look like it successfully starting; are you sure that's before you started it manually? It just seems to have authentication complete fo ruser marcos, so seems to be logging you in, and has a starting session ubuntu-2d
<penguin42> kklimonda: Nod
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I haven't used ubuntu-2d in quite awhile.
<Daekdroom> and I copied the folder to my /home from tty1.
<Daekdroom> after rebooting.
<kklimonda> hggdh: also, aren't we dropping acpi-support anyway soonish? I kinda remember someone (slangasek?) mentioning it ;)
<kklimonda> (soonish != in precise cycle of course)
<vatueil> kklimonda:  what would it be replaced with?
<kklimonda> vatueil: I don't know
<hggdh> kklimonda: yes, I am raking my memory -- I have this dimm feeling it was going out
<kklimonda> systemd? ;)
 * hggdh shudders
<kklimonda> systemd seems to be replacing pretty much everything these days ;)
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Hmm, I'd be tempted to nuke the content of that lot and try again and see what new is written
<hggdh> can it replace Thunderbird?
<kklimonda> hggdh: it's not really that bad - it has its quirks, but I'd be happy for Ubuntu to replace upstart with systemd if it'd make other distributions follow ours (and RHELs) suit.
<Daekdroom> penguin42, so I should erase all the files there and do it again?
<kklimonda> I can already imagine a brave new world where each distribution doesn't use its own init system ;)
<hggdh> vatueil: you can test it if you want -- download the package, force-install it, and observe...
<penguin42> Daekdroom: That's what I'd be tempted to do - just so you can see what errors are being written when it fails
<Daekdroom> kk
 * hggdh is not responsible for any breakage resulting from above suggestion
<vatueil> hggdh:  sorry it's a production server :) can't really do that
<kklimonda> actually, there is a nifty dpkg tool created just for this usecase
<kklimonda> it fakes dependencies
<hggdh> vatueil: actually, I am happy you will NOT do it
<kklimonda> vatueil: well, do it on a testing machine first
<vatueil> kklimonda:  oh that's interesting. what's its name?
<hggdh> vatueil: I will do it on one of my test servers
<kklimonda> vatueil: let me think..
<kklimonda> equivs
<kklimonda> vatueil, hggdh ^
<vatueil> hggdh:  thanks! let me know if it works (and it would be really awesome if that change would make it into 12.04)
<kklimonda> god, the name is so obscure
<kklimonda> but it's a very... clean solution to the wrong problem ;)
<hggdh> heh
<kklimonda> and it's more or less oficially sanctioned by debian devs to solve problems like "why is php depending on a http server"
<vatueil> kklimonda:  ah i think i saw some of those packages somewhere once, e.g. "http-server-dummy"
<hggdh> ugh -- full list of depends for acpi-support: acpid consolekit libck-connector0 libpam-ck-connector libx86-1 pm-utils radeontool toshset vbetool xinput
<hggdh> and this is on a server running Precise
<vatueil> hggdh:  well radeontool and toshset is only recommended i think
<vatueil> hggdh:  but +1 on the ugh
<kklimonda> indeed
<Daekdroom> penguin42, it didn't write anything.
<kklimonda> Recommends: toshset, radeontool, xinput, wireless-tools
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Makes you wonder if it ever tried to start at all
<Daekdroom> I think it's getting stuck somewhere in the boot.
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<Daekdroom> Is it /var/log/boot.log where I can check that?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I'm guessing lightdm starts after something else and has a dependency and whatever that was stopped - perhaps initctl or some other upstart debug will tell me - I'm not good at debugging upstart
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: can you paste dmesg somewhere?
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: I've had a weird oops in kernel which prevented lightdm from starting (probably some weird upstart dependency issue) but didn't actually affect boot ;)
<hggdh> vatueil: yes, you are correct.
<penguin42> there is some new debug/logging in the new upstart in pp I think, can't remember how it works
<kklimonda> penguin42: oh? that would be nice, the logging I know was pretty... hard to actually read ;)
<yofel> the old way was adding --verbose to the kernel command line
<yofel> haven't heard of anything newer yet
<kklimonda> god I still remember debuging issues where the underlying problem was broken /etc/network/interfaces not bringing loopback up..
<penguin42> Daekdroom: /var/log/upstart perhaps?
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/910464/ the problem is clearly at those last two lines
<Daekdroom> Oddly I don't have gdm installed
<andre_> Ok, i was in here a bit earlier asking about how to remove the bottom panel in Gnome 3 classic.
<andre_> I got it.
<andre_> kill all gnome-panel processes, then open term and sudo mv /usr/bin/gnome-panel /usr/bin/gnome-panel.bck
<andre_> that'll get it for good, then you can use AWN or Cairo. I'm an AWN guy. Anyhow, that's it.
<yofel> Daekdroom: what's your default display manager?
<Daekdroom> yofel, lightdm
<kklimonda> andre_: that's not really a way to remove the bottom panel
<andre_> kklimonda, how's that?
<Daekdroom> It'll come back as soon as you upgrade the gnome-panel package, andre_
<kklimonda> I'd call it a hacky wacky solution
<kklimonda> andre_: next gnome-panel update will restore this file
<andre_> Daekdroom, well, that is true, but I can always neglect to upgrade that file or do the same thing when it does get upgraded.
<kklimonda> andre_: when I was using gnome2 there was a gconf key which you had to modify to stop it from launching gnome-panel
<Zoffix> Hey, how can I restore the screenshot app we had earlier, the one that opens the window and asks where to save or gives you an option to copy to clipboard?
<andre_> I'd also assume that it wouldn't be getting much updates since they're moving on with Gnome3 shell.
<Daekdroom> Zoffix, are you using Unity?
<Zoffix> Daekdroom, no, gnome classic
<andre_> kklimonda, I know about that one , but it doesn't exits in gnome 3 classic.
<jbicha_> you could create a new .session that won't autostart gnome-panel
<andre_> jbicha_, hmm... how's that?
<kklimonda> andre_: but I'd look for the similar solution for the post gnome2 world
<Daekdroom> Zoffix, it still works that way for Unity, but Gnome developers asked for Ubuntu to not touch on how it works for other Gnome sessions (saving directly to a folder)
<hodgy> Hi
<andre_> kklimonda, no where to be found yet. i've looked. That bottom panel was driving me insane.
<Zoffix> Daekdroom, mkay, seems like Gnome really regressed majorly. I don't see how saving to a folder is more useful than having all the options opened to your fingertips *sigh*
<hodgy> I just installed the 12.04 beta, anything neat I should look at? I'm running it in virtual box
<Daekdroom> Zoffix, it's something to do with their new approach to key shortcuts.
<jbicha_> andre_: look in /usr/share/xsessions and /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions
<kklimonda> Zoffix: what does launching gnome-screenshot -i does ?
<kklimonda> does does* sigh
<Zoffix> kklimonda, better than nothing, definitely. Almost the same as the old way, except now I get too many options. I guess you can't win, lol. Thanks.
<Zoffix> Now I have trouble finding how to disable sound effects....*sigh*
<kklimonda> I wonder how it works in gnome-shell
<Zoffix> I think I might as well just install KDE.. same learning curve anyway, it seems with all the changes.
<kklimonda> because there it uses some dbus calls to take screenshots
<kklimonda> I wonder if gnome-shell actually handles indicating to the user that screenshot has been taken (and where it went)
<kklimonda> Zoffix: well, you can always switch to Unity - learning curve is definitely better here, then when you switch to KDE ;)
<jbicha_> Zoffix: how are you trying to start gnome-screenshot?
<Zoffix> jbicha_, by pressing PrintScreen button
<jbicha_> Zoffix: yeah, try looking for Take Screenshot in the Activities Overview, or run gnome-screenshot -i
<Zoffix> kklimonda, I hate unity. It completely annuls my working habits I used for years (both at home and at work).
<kklimonda> damn, it makes me wondering what kind of habits do people have :D
<kklimonda> I've been using gnome for years and switching to unity took little to no effort on my part
<Zoffix> kklimonda, I have 20 workspaces.....
<Zoffix> ...'nuf said I think :)
 * yofel only had to adjust his habits slightly when he switched to KDE in karmic
<kklimonda> Zoffix: geez
<yofel> haven't really tried unity in precise yet
<kklimonda> Zoffix: how do you group applications to so many workspaces?
<kklimonda> yofel: it's definitely better than in 11.10
<Zoffix> kklimonda, xchat in workspace 1, Firefox in workspace 2, image viewer with black screen in w3 to "turn off" monitor when I'm reading/studying. Then evolution in the last workspace, virtualbox in the before-last. The rest I use to open nautiluses/terminals/gftp, etc. I leave them open until all my workspaces are full, then I go and close anything I don't want.
<Zoffix> kklimonda, and I live nautiluses/terminals open instead of closing right away, because I often need to go back to the dir I had them open on.
<kklimonda> Zoffix: hmm, you run one application per workspace?
<Zoffix> kklimonda, not really. If I'm trying to set something up, I have a terminal open on the same window as workspace. Right now I'm studying, so I have a separate workspace for my electronic lesson books and work books (LibreOffice documents).
<kklimonda> Zoffix: mhm, makes sense - although seems a bit excessive
<Zoffix> I can also see in the workspace switcher if some app finished running (like copying files or synaptic installing stuff).
<yofel> that's the workflow KDE suggest with activities, but I can't really get used to that
<Zoffix> kklimonda, well, I guess I could do with about 5 workspaces, but then I'd have to go on my "closing stuff I no longer need" more often.
<Zoffix> The other thing I dislike in Unity is that I only get the icons of open windows on the side, and not their titles.
<kklimonda> I run irc+im+mail on first workspace, webbrowser and random stuff on the second one, VMs with related apps on the third, and development tools on the fourth..
<Zoffix> (and I trying running gnome-panel, but that's when everything started crashing left and right)
<Zoffix> I have development tools run on a second monitor at work. That monitor has about 6 workspaces... Same concept, except each workspace is a separate project, for which I open quanta/kdevelop and a terminal.
<kklimonda> although now that workspaces are a bit buggy the entire workflow took a hit
<kklimonda> damn you beta
<Zoffix> Speaking of which, I see quanta is no longer in the repos; what do people use for webdev these days?
<kklimonda> I switch between vim and wing ide depending on what I'm writing
<kklimonda> although I don't really do frontend stuff
<penguin42> kklimonda: vim, lots and lots and lots of vim instnaces :-)
<kklimonda> penguin42: ah, that's why I'm trying to switch to emacs
<yofel> uh, vim has tabs and split windows you know...
<kklimonda> with vim I always end up having it running in background with the file I'm trying to edit opened and I get a prompt
<kklimonda> yofel: I've never really gotten used to vim window splitting and tabs
<yofel> I use tabs a lot, window splitting not that much - there I had to remap the keys as the defaults hurt my hands
<penguin42> kklimonda: Yeh I know some people who use the gvim, personally I just use lots of separate gnome-terminal tabs and terminals (and get lost in them)
<yofel> hehehe
 * yofel used to have lots of gnome-terminal windows open too back when he used gnome
<yofel> now I'm using yakuake with byobu running inside
<penguin42> yofel: Actually, at home it's konsole's; at work I still use Gnome
<kklimonda> byobu is weird
<kklimonda> I'm trying to use it on the servers and inside VMs
<kklimonda> but then I quit it by accident
<kklimonda> or forget to open a new window and just connect to the server again getting cloned byobu session..
<hggdh> it is a question of getting used
<kklimonda> I guess it's just taking some time to get used to it
<kklimonda> yeah
<yofel> works fine for me, just had to file a few bugs about the changes in byobu 5
<yofel> but yeah, that happened to me in the beginning too
 * penguin42 wishes it was more integrated with the konsole/gnome-terminals
<kklimonda> also, do you have some nice tricks not to get lost with all those servers and VMs? hggdh? ;)
<penguin42> kklimonda: I know people who use different colour backgrounds for their terminals for different hosts/users
<kklimonda> last night I've removed a package from my desktop and not from the correct machine ;)
<penguin42> kklimonda: sudo shutdown -h now   on the wrong machine is the worst - especially if it's remote or someones server :-)
<hggdh> kklimonda: what I ended up doing is forcing some organisation on myself: I have one base tab for each remote I am working on, and I name it
<kklimonda> hggdh: base tab?
<yofel> penguin42: I did sudo pm-suspend once :(
<kklimonda> penguin42: "ok, everything is done - now to reboot.. sudo shutdown -h now.. ABORT ABORT ABORT!! damn, and now I have to walk really fast" ;)
<yofel> my organization is having the local byobu session always running in the first yakuake tab. Others are remote connections
<penguin42> kklimonda: Nod! I once tried submitting a suggestion to shutdown and friends to require the hostname as the 1st parameter if it was interactive, people didn't like that - but they did point me to the molly-guard package
<yofel> If I need another non-byobu terminal I run konsole
<__rahul__> just upgraded to beta 2 and network keeps dropping continuously. anyone else have the same problem?
<penguin42> __rahul__: Fine here; what type of nyetwork?
<kklimonda> penguin42: wow, looks just like what I need
<kklimonda> penguin42: I wonder if there is something similar for ifdown ;)
<__rahul__> wifi
<yofel> penguin42: thanks for pointing that out, didn't know about that either :)
<hodgy> What is this I hear about gnome coming back to the new Ubuntu LTS?
<penguin42> kklimonda: Remember, your level of stupidity increases every time you add a guard; you'll find a new way of killing the remote machine
<kklimonda> hodgy: nothing, we do have a nice looking gnome classic session though (although it's not really gnome 2)
<hggdh> kklimonda: each session has a name
<hodgy> kklimonda: what do you mean it's not gnome2?
<hggdh> kklimonda: the name is related to the target (server name, AWS, KVM, etc)
<dubaco> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<kklimonda> hodgy: we have a session that looks similar to how gnome2 looked like but it's based on gnome3 packages so it's not the same)
<kklimonda> hggdh: session?
<hodgy> Gnome3 bothered me
<dubaco> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hggdh> kklimonda: tabs? what happens when you Ctrl-C on byobu
<hggdh> shell?
<kklimonda> hggdh: ah, so you are using byobu
<kklimonda> hggdh: a single tab per server?
<hggdh> kklimonda: hell yes
<kklimonda> and then they display server name?
<kklimonda> in the tab
<hggdh> kklimonda: as many as necessary, but all named after the server
<__rahul__> Also, wireless connection asks for network key every time it connects. Have had this problem since 11.10
<kklimonda> hggdh: oh wait, you run byobu locally?
<hggdh> kklimonda: you Ctrl-$, and rename the tab
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> and remotely when I need, but I NEVER net byobu sessions
<hggdh> s/net/nest/
<kklimonda> hggdh: damn, that sounds really awesome and way too complicated - I'm going to spend 8 hours on the train tomorrow so I'll try playing with it a bit :)
<kklimonda> hggdh: yeah, this way madness lies ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda: you have to get trained. But it beats Ctrl-A/(N|P) to find your session
<hggdh> and I usually have from 9 to 15 sessions running at the same time
<kklimonda> hggdh: do you have byobu locally configured to start when you login/open a new tab? or do you launch it by hand?
<hggdh> I have it set to launch manually -- there is a problem with auto-launch (the screen size is inherited by all other connections)
<hggdh> so I open roxterm, and lauch byobu
<hggdh> then I run a bash script to set all the base sessions I need (still to set it under tmux, I am tweaking it still)
<dubaco> unity stays on screen in 12.04 and wont go hide away
<kklimonda> dubaco: unity?
<dubaco> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<hggdh> dubaco: install myunity, run it, and configure the dash to vanish
<kklimonda> hggdh: hmm, it may actually work :)
<hggdh> kklimonda: again, it is a question of keeping on it, until it get to ba automagic. The only tweak still to do is clouring the tabs differently, so that I is more visible on WHICH tab I am at any point
<kklimonda> hggdh: roxterm tabs?
<hggdh> kklimonda: I *also* use the roxterm tabs when I need (for example, I get to go to a remote server where I want byobu running)
<kklimonda> hggdh: ah, so you do everything that inside a local byobu?
<kklimonda> wow ;)
<hggdh> most of the times, yes
<kklimonda> hggdh: care to take a screenshot one day so I can actually imagine how it would look like? :)
<hggdh> but I am still to really RTFM -- I cannot jump directly to a byobu window if it is above 9
 * Zoffix is liking KDE so far... shiny
<Zoffix> Or not.. anyone knows how to make task manager to show windows only from the current workspace? I tried toggling the "..from current screen" and "...from current desktop", but they don't seem to do anything.
<Zoffix> Never mind, needed to switch the workspaces for option to take.
<hggdh> kklimonda: http://imagebin.org/206326
<kklimonda> hggdh: do you open a single shell per server, or are those actually some sort of containers? /me knows really little about tmux/byobu :(
<hggdh> kklimonda: it depends on the work I am doing. If, for example, I am getting to go twice to (say) batuan, I will have one tab called bataun, and another batuan-2
<hggdh> for the KVM tabs, right now these are containers -- usually the same KVM, multiple sessions
<hggdh> (right now kvm-1 and kvm-2 are in use, kvm-3 is actually sitting on a shell on my laptop)
<kklimonda> what's the # at the end of the name for?
<kklimonda> oh well, it's probably from tmux
<kklimonda> time to dig docs ;)
<hggdh> it signals there is new output waiting to be seen
<hodgy> My 12.04 is being wobbly wtf
<hodgy> It's sliding around, like... if I move my mouse it begins to sldie windows inside the workspace
<Drakeson> Is there a way to disable the "blurry glass" effect from the Dash?  Dash already takes too long to appear.
<kklimonda> Drakeson: you can do it using ccsm
<kklimonda> but it doesn't seem to be working properly
<kklimonda> Drakeson: also, why do you think it's actually blur that delays the dash?
<anadon> dd is broken.  Ideas for getting it back in working order?
<anadon> dd from coreutils
<kklimonda> anadon: what do you mean by broken?
<anadon> it outputs corrupted data.
<anadon> I've checked the MD5's, tried multiple devices and multiple images, but it doesn't manipulate them correctly and the result is a corupted image.
<anadon> kklimonda: up
<Larcer> booting up the 12.04b1 cd, i get a blank screen and my monitor turns off. in other distros i've usually needed to use radeon.modeset=0 but here the screen blanks even before i have the option to do that... any ideas?
<kklimonda> anadon: I don't really think dd manipulates data in any way
<kklimonda> anadon: maybe the target disk is broken?
<anadon> it streams it from one place to another and it shouldn't chANGE IT.  tHAT IS NOT HAPPENING, THOUGH.
<kklimonda> anadon: can you confirm that it was working in the previous release?
<anadon> kklimonda: tried 4 different .iso's and 4 different devices.
<anadon> I use it regularly for copying .iso's to usb drives.
<Drakeson> kklimonda: the blur effect other than taking [an unknown extra amount of] time, looks dreadful when you are not using a compositing window manager.
<kklimonda> anadon: ok, open a bug, add the command line you writed (actually save the entire history from the session) check dmesg for errors and give a link to the image with its md5
<anadon> kklimonda: ok
<kklimonda> Drakeson: so you mean unity-2d?
<Drakeson> yep
<Drakeson> oh my bad, I forgot to mention that it is unity-2d.
<Drakeson> Is unity-2d also customizable? (gconftool, gsettings, etc.)
<kklimonda> it is, but you can't change dash blur
<kklimonda> Drakeson: I'd poke people on #ubuntu-unity during work week
<kklimonda> Drakeson: anyway, what kind of hardware can't handle compositing? ;)
<Drakeson> kklimonda: Thanks. I'll do that.
<bjsnider> answer: old junk
<Drakeson> Hardware is not bad actually.  There is a mutual exclusion between compositing window managers and developer friendly window managers.
<kklimonda> Drakeson: you can always run xcompmgr to get just compositing
<Drakeson> kklimonda: But xcompmgr sucks!  Looking at /usr/share/doc/xcompmgr/changelog.Debian.gz now.  6 releases in total (2004, 2004, 2005, 2008, 2010, 2012).  I would not recommend xcompmgr to anyone!
<Drakeson> Of course, that was supplementary evidence.
<Drakeson> Why is "aptitude changelog <package name>" broken?
<Drakeson> Actually, s/Why is/Is/
<kklimonda> hard to tell, probably no one who uses it cares about this function :)
<kklimonda> apt-get changelog works fine
<BlessJah> kklimonda: :]
<Drakeson> kklimonda: thanks.
<imnichol> Is anyone else having an issues with the dash taking several seconds to display anything the first time that it's opened?
<Drakeson> imnichol: Yes, I do.
<imnichol> Do you know if there's a bug report?
<Drakeson> No, I didn't try (as I am not sure if I want to keep Dash).
<hovgaard>  I tried boot from both desktop and alternat beta2 image of kubuntu on i686 processor but both images complains of me having a non PAE CPU???
<imnichol> hovgaard, how old is your computer?
<hovgaard> can i send kernel params at boot so it wont boot pae kernel?
<hovgaard> is i686 cpu
<hovgaard> old one
<penguin42> hovgaard: Yes, Precise needs PAE; however xubuntu still has a non-PAE kernel
<micahg> hovgaard: try lubuntu or xubuntu
<hovgaard> ahh cool thx
<hovgaard> I will do
<penguin42> hovgaard: Out of interest, do you know exactly which CPU it has?
<hovgaard> thx alot
<hovgaard> I can check it once i get it up
<hovgaard> but uname -a gives report i868
<hovgaard> i686
<hovgaard> but extactly which cpu I eill post one I boot it in xubuntu
<micahg> yes, not all i686 are PAE compatible
<hovgaard> i will post once i boot ..
<hovgaard> Yeah PAE = larger ram size adressable?
<hovgaard> I am install for a friend already told him go trash it but he just looks unhappy every time I tell him :-)
<penguin42> hovgaard: How much RAM does it have?
<hovgaard> penguin42: I didtn see yet
<hovgaard> But I was able to install beta1 on it
<penguin42> hovgaard: OK, try xubuntu, if it's OK you can try installing the kubuntu packages, but if it's that old it may struggle
<hovgaard> then upgrade and now it boots and hangs
<hovgaard> :-)
<hovgaard> Yeah I will give xubuntu
<hovgaard> thanks alot for the quick answer and help soo cool
<hodgy> Could anyone help me figure out why my thumbdrive will boot on my desktop but not my laptop? I'm trying to put 12.04 on my laptop
<penguin42> hodgy: What's the laptop and how did you make the thumbdrive?
<hovgaard> Is it both desktop i386 and alternate images of xubuntu that has non PAE?
<penguin42> hovgaard: I'm pretty sure the desktop one has non-PAE
<hovgaard> Ie can i just snatch i386 deskop image
<hovgaard> oki cool thx
<hovgaard> I will go for that one
<hodgy> penguin42: The laptop is a Lenovo z560(sandy bridge), I used the universal usb creator from the ubuntu site
<penguin42> hodgy: OK, so new hardware - what happens when you try and boot it on it?
<hodgy> The z560 is a year old
<hodgy> It says: Syslinux 4.05 EDD 4.06 -pre1 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<penguin42> and that's the last thing you see?
<hodgy> And has a blinking cursor, but i cannot type in it
<hodgy> yes it is
<penguin42> ouch
<hovgaard> hodgy:  wow that was early fail
<penguin42> hodgy: OK, if that thumb drive boots on another machine the only suggestion I have is to bug report it - please tell us  the bug number on here
<hodgy> Is it possible a bios update would help?
<hovgaard> hodgy:  that sounds nasty
<hodgy> What bug number?
<penguin42> hodgy: What else is plugged into the laptop at the time you try to boot it? Is the thumb drive plugged directly into the laptop?
<penguin42> hodgy: Create a bug for it, and tell us the bug number when you create it
<hodgy> Just my thumb drive, nothing else plugged in
<hodgy> Oh alright, how do I go about doing that?
<penguin42> hodgy: Do you have a launchpad account?
<hovgaard> hodgy How did you make the usbstick?
<hodgy> universal usb installer, but i have had the same issue with unetbootin too
<hodgy> I used unetbootin to put windows 7 on the same computer though
<hovgaard> hodgin try dd
<hodgy> I honestly have no clue how dd works, or what it is. And my main system is a windows box
<hovgaard> sudo dd if=path/to/image of=/dev/yourstick bs=4098
<hovgaard> ahh oki on linux no dd
<hovgaard> ups on win
<hovgaard> :-)
<hodgy> Well I just installed 12.04 on my testing box
<penguin42> hovgaard: bs=1024k should do - 4098 is a bit of an odd number
<hovgaard> oki bs=1024 :-)
<hovgaard> bs=4096 :-)
<hovgaard> less odd :-)
<hodgy> Im installing graphics drivers on my testing box, then ill reboot and try dd
<penguin42> hodgy: Once you have a launchpad account, please report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug?no-redirect
<hovgaard> hodgy:  dd is a cool kitty
<penguin42> hodgy: Make sure to state the model of laptop, how you wrote the thumb, and the way it failed
<hodgy> Alright, let me go look at launchpad
<penguin42> hodgy: Then tell us the bug number
<hodgy> brb connecting from testing box
<hodgy> okay just got irssi back on this system, in on 12.04 on my testing box so i can use dd
<hovgaard> hodgy:  :-)
<hodgy> Alright, so how does dd work again, and do I have to install it?
<hovgaard> Weird xubuntu didnt allow me to uncheck encryption of home folder :-) Funny for a low cpu usage distro :-)
<hovgaard> hodgy go to the Download folder
<hovgaard> and type
<hovgaard> sudo dd if=./name_of_your_image of=/dev/_device_name_of_usbstick bs=1024k
<hovgaard> sudo fdisk -l           will give you name of all your harddisk and usb devices
<hovgaard> becarefull not pick your main harddisk :-)
<hovgaard> so if your usb stick is /dev/sdb the add that
<hovgaard> or /dev/sdc
<hovgaard> depends on how many disks in your computer
<hodgy> sudo dd if=./12.iso of=/dev/sdb bs1024k
<hodgy> That look right?
<hovgaard> almost
<hodgy> Before I run it, or am I doing it wrong
<hovgaard> sudo dd if=./12.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1024k
<hovgaard> jus be sure
<hovgaard> that sdb is your USB stick
<hovgaard> otherwise you fucked
<hovgaard> :-)
<hodgy> It is I checked in disk utility
<hodgy> should it be mounted or unmounted?
<micahg> !ohmy | hovgaard
<ubottu> hovgaard: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<yofel> unmounted
<hovgaard> ups :-)
<hodgy> dd: unrecoginized operand 'bs1024k'
<hovgaard> or is it ohmy :-)
<hodgy> Try dd --help for more info
<hovgaard> you need bs=1024k
<hovgaard> forgot '='
<hodgy> facepalm
<hodgy> Thanks lol
<hodgy> Okay I hit enter, and it's not showing anything yet, is this a lengthy thing?
<hovgaard> hodgy:  You have been dd blessed :-)
<hodgy> Im on an athlon x2 4200+ lol
<hodgy> 2gb ddr2
<hodgy> and a 3450
<hodgy> 700+1 records in
<hodgy> 700+1 records out
<hovgaard> means it is happy and done
<hodgy> 734310400 bytes (734mb) copied
<hodgy> Woot, gonna try it on lappy now
<hovgaard> so plug in and boot
<hodgy> Booting
<hodgy> Well it seems to be
<penguin42> (that was a bit fast wasn't it?)
<hodgy> Ubuntu screen just came up
<hovgaard> penguin42:  Yup was fast
<penguin42> hodgy: Before you pulled that stick did you make sure the light on it went out ?
<hovgaard> On my dell i3 it would just took 2m44 sec to dd xubuntu iamge
<hodgy> I didnt check a light
<hodgy> My lenovo is a i3 380m, with intel hd graphics hooray sandy bridge, and 4gb ddr3
<hodgy> its a snappy laptop
<penguin42> hodgy: Be careful, it might not have actually finished writing to the USB stick; best thing to do is after the dd finished type the command    sync     wait for that to come back, then wait for any lights to stop blinking on the usb stick
<hovgaard> hodgy: hope not to snappy :-)
<penguin42> hodgy: Yeh but USB sticks are rarely that snappy whatever they're plugged into (unless it's USB3)
<hovgaard> penguin42:  just sync no device names?
<penguin42> just sync
<hodgy> It said 9.1mb/s
<hovgaard> penguin42:  nice one didnt know that one :-)
<hodgy> A popup hit me woot
<hovgaard> hodgy: is on a rool :-)
<hodgy> Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error, if you note further problems try restarting
<penguin42> hovgaard: It tries to push stuff out to disk - it doesn't 100% guarantee it's all got there
<penguin42> hodgy: OK, go back, do that dd again, but this time do the sync, wait a few seconds and make sure the light stopped flashing then try again
<penguin42> hodgy: I suspect it didn't all make it to the stick
<hovgaard> sync only tries? Hmm then what command would gurantee :-)
<hodgy> Alright I will do it again
<penguin42> hovgaard: I'm not sure there is one
<hovgaard> penguin42: Ohh well at leat sync is better than no sync
<hovgaard> leat = least
<penguin42> hovgaard: Hence why I add the wait for the lights to stop flashing and wait a few seconds
<hovgaard> penguin42: Yup I just never saw any blinking after dd returned :-)
<hodgy> It stopped blinking about 2 seconds after it completed
<hodgy> now run what command?
<hovgaard> hodgy:  I think your download of the image is corrupt
<hovgaard> download new image
<hovgaard> delete old one first
<yofel> wait
<guntbert> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<yofel> check the image checksums
<yofel> as guntbert says
<hodgy> No the download works fine
<hovgaard> guntbert:  you got a point md5 to the rescue
<hovgaard> but still 2 sec of dd = nonesense
<guntbert> hodgy: do test it
<hodgy> the pop up came from adding network, I had the image run in a VM for a while to play with
<hodgy> dd took way longer then 2 seconds lol
<yofel> some drives are that fast, and it depends on how much it cached
<hovgaard> hodgy: ahh oki I thought you did dd in 2 sek
<hodgy> No I meant when dd returned the completion, it stopped 2 seconds after lol
<hovgaard> yofel:  I want a hot puter that can dd 720mb in 2 sec :-)
<hodgy> So what is the command I run to double check that dd worked?
<hovgaard> just sync
<yofel> hovgaard: connect an SSD over usb3 and it should be possible I think ^^
<hovgaard> to give dd extra time to ease out
<hodgy> i ran sync, nothing returned
<yofel> well, back to reality
<hovgaard> yofel: Cool I am on ssd but usb 2 :-)
<penguin42> hodgy: Yeh that's ok, but it tooik a few seocnds?
<hovgaard> for my stick
<hodgy> yes
<hodgy> yes
<penguin42> hodgy: Good, now if the lights stopped flashing on the USB stick - try it
<hovgaard> hodgy:  I am ahead of you now I just completed xubuntu install on OOOOOOOOOOOOld cputer
<hovgaard> lol
<penguin42> hovgaard: Have you figured just how crusty it is?
<hodgy> I do have to backup a shitload of stuff
<hodgy> my my
<hodgy> I almost have my 320gig hdd filled
<hovgaard> penguin42:  I will after a one year long boot to xubuntu :-)
<hovgaard> lspci | grep CPU to get the cpu info?
<hovgaard> dmesg  | grep CPU to get the cpu info?
<hovgaard> I meant
<guntbert> hovgaard: lshw
<hovgaard> oki cool lshw new trick more nice sync and lshw :-)
<yofel> or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hovgaard> Good cmd day today
<hovgaard> :-)
<hovgaard> yofel: Yeah good one to
<hovgaard_> penguin42: Oki cpu = Intel Pentium M  1.7 Ghz cpu family = 6 model = 13
<hovgaard_> Auch 512 k RAM
<hodgy> Is there any way I could make 12.04 navigatable fully without a mouse? besides stuff like web
<hovgaard_> I should have forced my friend to dump it :-) lol
<hovgaard_> But xubuntu rocks it install just smooth
<zmaj> hi.. Who know way how to install old ati ( RV50) driver on latest ubuntu (12.04) ?
<jbicha_> hodgy: 12.04 should be fully keyboard navigable, it's a bug if it isn't
<hodgy> I mean from programs too
<Amaranth> zmaj: If you don't have Radeon HD video you have to use the open source driver
<hodgy> My mouse is terrible for this computer, so it'd be neat to do it that way
<zmaj> Amaranth: and where to find that driver?
<Amaranth> zmaj: Its installed and configured automatically, you already have it
<hovgaard_> What is the xubuntu version of yakuake?
<zmaj> nope... Actualy, after installation I was have Galeon ( or similar) but after update, I have Unknown driver
<zmaj> Also, I have LCD monitor, but ubuntu says it's unknown too
<penguin42> hovgaard_: Oh that's not too bad a machine - I've tried it on worse :-)
<penguin42> hovgaard_: That is assuming you mean 512*M*B ram
<Amaranth> zmaj: Sounds like you're having other issues
<zmaj> Amaranth:  can you tell me how to find what is a problem?
<Amaranth> zmaj: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zmaj> Amaranth:  sec please, to copy
<hovgaard_> penguin42:  It is :-) 512 MB
<hodgy> Athlon tm 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+
<hodgy> how old am i
<hovgaard_> penguin42:  Do you know if its possible to do divx playback on i486DX machine?
<penguin42> hovgaard_: No I don't; frankly I'm not sure there is any good use for an i486DX this day and age
 * penguin42 disappears for a while
<hovgaard_> penguin42:  And yes you guessed that is my friends second machine lol
 * yofel had an old pentium1 166MHz with 148MiB RAM running as an svn server for a while
<penguin42> hovgaard_: See, I thought my dads machines were bad; and I've got  a P90 as a firewall, but heck it's at bottom of the spec for even debian
<yofel> was running debian though
<zmaj> Amaranth: http://pastebin.com/QahzFgGj
<Amaranth> zmaj: You tried to install fglrx
<zmaj> yes... after I loose Driver
<zmaj> but nothing
<Amaranth> zmaj: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<zmaj> sec please
<Amaranth> It looks like you are using the radeon driver though
<Amaranth> Which is the open source driver for your hardware
<Amaranth> Having fglrx installed is likely at least breaking OpenGL (and thus Unity, gnome-shell, etc)
<zmaj> Amaranth: I have
<zmaj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 12 not upgraded.
<zmaj> that was a last line.
<Amaranth> Alright, well according to your xorg log everything is setup and working correctly
<Amaranth> It even shows you have full 2D and 3D acceleration
<Amaranth> You're using VGA to connect your monitor, apparently
<zmaj> how to check 3D?   yes... VGA
<Amaranth> zmaj: What was your actual problem? I suspect with VGA it'll always say Unknown Monitor in the UI
<zmaj> no one 3D game wont's work
<Amaranth> zmaj: Is unity working?
<zmaj> actualy nothing 3d wont work
<Amaranth> Have you restarted or at least logged out since uninstalling fglrx?
<Amaranth> Well no, clearly not
<zmaj> unity... what you call unity? A menu from left side who freeze when I start Eclipse..
<zmaj> I was try to start Cube from unity menu... won't work
<Amaranth> zmaj: Restart your computer now that you have fglrx removed and see if it still doesn't work
<zmaj> I was try tu install fglrx several days before...
<zmaj> I was restart PC, of course..
<zmaj> Amaranth: It's here some way to check 3D ?
<zmaj> Amaranth: I must to say, I have here one more Log file 1.log
<Amaranth> zmaj: How did you try to install fglrx?
<Amaranth> zmaj: Did you download something from a website?
<zmaj> also I have Old.log
<zmaj> NO man.... this time I am not install fglrx
<Amaranth> When you did try to install it, how did you do so?
<zmaj> that you see is from auto first time installation
<Amaranth> I know you don't think you have it now but either you haven't restarted since uninstalling or you still have it
<Amaranth> So I don't know how to help you, sorry
<zmaj> you see.. after unsusecfull installation of fglrx, and ATI driver, i was make brand new installation
<zmaj> oh no... sory... yes I am..
<zmaj> sec to see...
<zmaj> nope, I havent any Ati or fglrx installation in download section
 * yofel wonders how apt's package status database and the dpkg database can get out of sync o.O
<zmaj> Amaranth: what is here curentlly working 0.log  or 1.log
<Steevca> I have just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and my network isn't working.It's reporting that the device isn't ready.
<Quaydon> Does anyone know where the libglut3 and libglut3-dev packages have gone?
<itaylor57> !info libglut3-dev
<ubottu> Package libglut3-dev does not exist in precise
<glosoli> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB (Only available for any all)
<jtaylor> did that every really exist? it was an empty package in lucid
<jtaylor> you probably want freeglut3-dev
<Quaydon> ahh ok. So in lucid libglut3-dev "empty"? Does that mean it just pointed to freeglut3-dev?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libglut3-dev
<Quaydon> Im still learning. So this means that on ubuntu 10.04 and 12.04 will have /usr/lib/libglut.so if their respective packages are installed?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> freeglut3 should work in lucid and precise
<Quaydon> cool beans, Thanks for answering my questions :)
<roasted> hello!
<hovgaard_> new xubuntu install cant acces old data from olduser since home folder encrypted how to unencrypt? The old user isnt even created on system?
<roasted> Hello!
<Andolf> where should I start reading to know how to install/check compiz on fresh 12 install?
<Andolf> ping...
<worrow> anyone have issues with no sound in ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 in virtual machine?
<bastidrazor> worrow: when i boot my sound is muted. is that possibly your case?
<worrow> double checking
<worrow> bastidrazor,  thats too funny. I checked all volume levels but the system.
<worrow> thank you so much
<bastidrazor> worrow: good deal :)
<penguin42> I'm sure mute buttons are there just to confuse people :-)
<bastidrazor> +1 for commonness :) :)
<worrow> lol
<Marcellina> Hello.
<worrow> not sure why by standard it is muted
<worrow> ok off to do some tests adding this room to favs
<Marcellina> I'm trying to compile wine1.5 on "Precise Pangolin" but it's not working.
<Marcellina> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/944321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944321 in wine1.4 (Ubuntu) "apt-get build-dep script for wine missing xorg and " [Undecided,Invalid]
<Marcellina> Same goes for wine1.5 and I don't know how to setup a 32-bit chroot to compile it.
<Marcellina> How comes that dev packages are not cross-architecture co-installable on Precise?
<Marcellina> Never mind, I'll use getlibs.
<Marcellina> "getlibs: command not found"
<Fudge> is control f4 supposed to also close a window as well as a tab
<Fudge> using firefox oops
<timothy> Hello
<timothy> my ubuntu 12.04  beta 1 cant connect to my wireliess network
<snadge> is this supposed to happen?
<snadge>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<snadge>  2998 davidb    20   0 2470m 1.7g 1496 S    1 59.8  57:36.29 hud-service
<timothy> nope
<Daekdroom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/967879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967879 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) ""hud-service" has a memory leak (I think)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<timothy> :L
<snadge> lol i like the (i think) part
<timothy> the unity devs still refuse to implement click to minimize on the unity bar?
<snadge> naw.. its supposed to use 1.7 gigs of ram ;)
<Daekdroom> I like how its priority is 'undecided' :P
<penguin42> yeh, I was about to set the priority, bu tit looks like it's been assigned to someone to fix, so I'll leave it
<timothy> "able to move unity bar" REJECTED
<Daekdroom> timothy, they're thinking of something else for the future.
<snadge> well if i have enough ram.. i'll click on me too :P
<timothy> well. i have the patch and im lovin it :::d
<Daekdroom> 12.10, that is
<timothy> is the HUD in the repos?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<timothy> sudo apt-get install HUD?
<Daekdroom> It's part of unity.
<snadge> can you paste code in launchpad? ie.. proportional font?
<timothy> E: Unable to locate package HUD
<snadge> is there some kinda markup for that ;)
<timothy> no package for HUD
<Daekdroom> The package for HUD is 'unity' >.>
<Daekdroom> It was included in 5.4 iirc
<snadge> hmm.. someone with 8gb of ram in their laptop.. how times have changed
<snadge> maybe devs should have some ram stolen from them so they notice these things a bit sooner ;)
<Daekdroom>  I found it amusing someone reported unity-music-daemon uses 1G for them.
<Daekdroom> Because rhythmbox lists 58,000 songs.
<snadge> haha
<snadge> thats what i love about object oriented programming
<Daekdroom> and hell, it has lazy loading.
<snadge> i bet each song is represented by a song object.. with 50 methods and buffers etc associated with each
<Daekdroom> So it doesn't start unity-music-daemon until you try using the music lens. Waiting for that to load must take forever.
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-25
<nankura> hello. i was just wondering were i can download and take a look at beta 1 of 13.04, from an australian mirror. it seems to only be available from american mirrors right now
<Bollsaq> I can't update a PPA I added that works fine in the current stable version. Is it usual to not be able to update a PPA after adding it in the beta release?
<Kow> Bollsaq: the PPA may not be available for the particular release, in this case raring
<Bollsaq> Kow: Yes, that PPA would be for PS3 Media Server. Is there an app in software center that has something that does the same thing?
<Kow> Bollsaq: i wouldn't know, you can try google searching for PS3 + raring
<arand> It might be possible to add the PPA for the old Ubuntu version instead, with the obvious caveat that it might not woork as it should.
<Bollsaq> Thanks y'all. Still nothing going, but hopefully there's another option in software center.
<elky> Hrm, the plugin finder in firefox never seems to get to a resolution with its searching
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<diego_> hello everyne!
<diego_> I have a problem with xorg and xinerama on kubuntu raring. when I activate xinerama I have a segmentation fault in the xorg log files and then I'm not able to start lightdm and kde
<diego_> anyone can help me?
<BluesKaj> diego_:  why xinerama ? , multiple dispalys ?
<diego_> multiple diplays on multiple cards
<diego_> It's currently working with twinview
<diego_> but I cannot move windows between the two displays
<diego_> so I'm trying to use xinerama
<diego_> I have seen that should be possible also with xrandr 1.4, but I don't know how I can configure it
<diego_> anyway the command xrandr is able to see only one of the two cards
<BluesKaj> ok diego_ , afraid that kind of setup is beyond my scope and experience
<diego_> BluesKaj: do you know where I can ask? I tried to ask in #xorg but I didn't have any answer...
<ikonia> diego_: twinview - on two seperate cards ?
<ikonia> diego_: i thought twinview limited you to one physical card
<ikonia> in reference to the segfault, you should hopefully have a dump file, get that logged in launchpad for analysis
<diego_> no twinview can work on two different cards
<diego_> xinerama also but xinerama has some problems
<ikonia> when did that start ? I thought it was only different outputs on the same card ?
<ikonia> i know xinerama can, twinview I'm surprised with
<diego_> well...should be twinview...I cannot move windows between the two displays
<diego_> should be twinview
<diego_> how can I check it?
<diego_> consider that if I add the option "xinerama" "on" I have the segfault
<ikonia> diego_: not being able to move windows between the two suggests twinview can't deal with the two cards
<ikonia> diego_: do you know %101 twinview can do a "span" over multiple desktops/cards
<diego_> ok
<diego_> so, what I should do to solve this problem?
<ikonia> be helpful if you could answer my questions
<ikonia> and follow the advice I've suggested
<diego_> I don't know so much about twinview, xorg and xinerama...I think I can open a bug with the log file
<ikonia> diego_: why do you think twinview can span 2 cards ? there must be a reason for this ?
<diego_> mmmhhh...reading on the web I have read some posts about that but could be possible that I'm wrong
<diego_> I can show you my config file
<ikonia> I'm surprised as it never used to support it hence my query
<ikonia> your config file doesn't show if it's supported or not
<diego_> yes, you are right , but if turning on xinerama you have a segfault, and if you turn off xinerama you can start kde with two displays but you cannot move windows between them, then you can read on the web that this problem is tipical of twinview, I was thinking it was running with twinview and that was the problem
<diego_> ikonia: I know you are looking for precise answers but I'm just following some posts to configure my docking station on my laptop and I'm not really expert of xorg.
<diego_> the strange thing is that one time worked with randr...after several attempts kde started and I was able to move windows between the two displays....xrandr --listproviders was showing the both cards...but then, without changing anything and only rebooting the problem came again...
<ikonia> diego_: my suggestion would be, confirm the support, so you don't waste time with false bugs, then log the segfault bug to ubuntu, who will probably work it through
<diego_> how can I log the degfault bug to ubuntu?
<ikonia> !bug | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<diego_> ahhh ok! sorry I didn't understand! yes I have already used that for another bug in the kernel
<Bauer> hey guys, I have issues with starting Skype, for a few weeks now I have been unable to start it (getting crashes when I try) - I just tried remove, autoremove, autoclean and install again
<Bauer> its still not working - does it work for anyone else? on RR of course
<diego_> Bauer: for me skype works fine...
<diego_> Bauer: fine maybe is not a good word...it's still a microsoft product and it has a lot of problems with audio cards configuration and some crashes sometimes...but it works in an acceptable way
<Bauer> diego_: it used to work for me too at first (kind of), but later started crashing or not starting
<Bauer> I am not sure how to debug this ...
<Bauer> interesting, just found a similar bug report with a workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1155327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Bauer> the workaround appears to work just tested.. but wish for a more permanent fix sometime soon :)
<fyksen> Hey! I got ubuntu 13.04 installed the server image, then did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Everything went well except I can't configure the sensetivity off my mouce. See picture here: http://ubuntuone.com/2xVGwAawnu1uyBExuqZzq8
<hubx> hi there
<hubx> since today's update pidgin crashes with a sigsegv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1159845
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1159845 not found
<fg> hey, my acer 5542g tends to get excessively hot, is there a way i can scale the cpu frequency
<fg> I am usning ubuntu 13.04
<jacobw> fg: is the fan working correctly?
<fg> yes
<fg> you hear it running
<fg> at idle it's good
<fg> so far it only happens when i'm watching movies
<Chipaca> fg: it's probably not the cpu, unless you're doing things in software to view movies
<Chipaca> fg: in my dell the fan works overtime if i do video-intensive things because of the gpu
<Chipaca> note video-intensive things on this machine include minecraft :)
<fg> ok
<fg> so maybe it is that the fan needs to be cleaned
<fg> Chipaca: if it is the gpu that cause it to overheat, what can i do to reduce that?
<Chipaca> fg: um. bring the resolution down? :)
<Chipaca> fg: if it is that (and bringing the resolution down is an easy way to test that), there's not much you can do that you'll like (because "make the gpu make less work" is not tradeoff-free)
<fg> ok, will try that. thanks
<murthy> hello everyone
<michagogo> When's version R expected to be out, anyone know?
<IdleOne> April 25
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 13.04 with development codename Raring Ringtail | 12.10 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<TheDrums> !isitout
<ubottu> Yup!  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-October/000164.html !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<jtaylor> oO
<michagogo> About 6 months outdates
<michagogo> 5*
<Noize_> Hello
<Noize_> Can someone help me install 13.04?
<Noize_> I need to install with efi
<Noize_> my current partition setup is not working, won't boot
<Noize_> Could someone please assist me?
<Noize_> My current partition setup is efi, ext4(for Ubuntu), ext4(Storage), swap
<Noize_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noize_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l_> !uefi | Noize_
<ubottu> Noize_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l_> (thats all i know about uefi. i dont have uefi hardware here)
<Noize_> K1l_ I previously had 12.10 installed on my node, with the same setup as I've listed
<Noize_> Is secureboot supported/used in 13.04?
<k1l_> sry, dont know about that.
<Noize_> Has anyone installed Ubuntu in EFI mode before? Specifically 13.04
<peawormsworth> My only experience with EFI and secureboot was to shut it off in order to boot linux from a USB stick. I would love to hear about others who have actually tried to work with it tho.
<peawormsworth>  
<peawormsworth> if I add a new desktop icons as: ~/Desktop/test.desktop and include options like "Exec=gnome-terminal some_script", and "Icon=some_icon"... then press CTRL-ALT-t, the terminal icon in the launcher becomes "some_icon" and no longer shows the default terminal icon as I would expect it to.
<peawormsworth> Why should icons in the desktop effect the main icons for programs?
<peawormsworth> This has to be an error in either Ubuntu code or unity. Because now I am putting to desktop files with different icons and they both have "Exec=gnome-terminal <a script>" and it is totally random as to what icon now appears when I bring up the normal terminal.
<peawormsworth> I set "Icon=firefox" and now I bring up the terminal and firefox icon appears in the launcher.
<ikonia> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<SuperLag> If you get broken packages on an upgrade attempt, does that mean your whole install gets hosed? or can you fix it easily once the broken packages get fixed in the repos?
<SuperLag> peawormsworth: the default place for those config files for launchers is /usr/share/applications/
<SuperLag> oh... wasn't watching that you're trying to make desktop icons
<SuperLag> doh
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-26
<lars_> hi all
<SuperLag> http://pastie.org/7118426
<SuperLag> is that something that will likely get fixed with another apt-get update, or is my install hosed now?
<ryan_46> Hi. I just downloaded 13.04 and when I ran the burned DVD and selected try ubuntu it loaded fine but the entire screen was upside down. Mouse arrow pointed down instead of uo. Any reports of this and what if anything can I do? Ran DVD twice with same result.
<bjsnider> maybe ctrl+alt+up
<ryan_46> Up arrow?
<ryan_46> cont+alt+up arrow only shows or unshows desktop in my 12.04.. The Desktop was exactly upside down. The top bar was on the bottom and the side bar on the right.
<bjsnider> you can use xrandr to change the orientation
<bjsnider> the commands are available on the web
<ryan_46> Thanks bisnider. I will look into that.
<ryan_46> bjsnider: sorry spelled your name wrong.
<valorie> SuperLag: did you try apt-get -f install ?
<valorie> your paste doesn't show that you did
<SuperLag> valorie: yes, and that didn't fix anything
<SuperLag> it wouldn't even progress forward
<SuperLag> valorie: ugh. I'm a bonehead.
<valorie> in that case, it would probably be a good idea to report that to the testing team
<SuperLag> valorie: I didn't get that the 'apt-get -f install' was with no arguments
<valorie> heh
<SuperLag> valorie: did that, had to delete some duplicate references to the package in /usr/share/doc, and it went just fine
<valorie> it seekretly means (to me) "just effing fix it"
<bjsnider> i think the -f switch means fix
<valorie> sure
<valorie> :-)
<ideasman_42> Hi, is there some document that gives rules for how license files should be included in a package upstream?
<ideasman_42> I maintain a project and I need to include license files but I cant find some rules explaining how to do this
<bjsnider> ideasman_42, you mean from a debian packaging standpoint?
<ideasman_42> well this is for what we have in git/svn
<ideasman_42> but Id like to follow debian/ubuntu guidelines
<ryan_46> I am happy to report that it ran fine in a Virtualbox and also ran fine on another laptop.
<ideasman_42> I can fine random docs on related topics..
<ideasman_42> but not on details - so our project is GPLv2+
<ideasman_42> but we have some BSD licensed code used in a subdir
<bjsnider> ideasman_42, do you have a file in root called LICENSE?
<ideasman_42> so how to express this?
<ideasman_42> bjsnider, no, we have many license files :S
<ideasman_42> example: ./extern/libmv/third_party/fast/LICENSE ./extern/carve/LICENSE.GPL2 ./scons/scons-LICENSE
<bjsnider> ok, i think i know what you're asking
<ideasman_42> someone complained we dont include all licenses,,, which may be so
<ideasman_42> but Id like some kind of doc so we can conform to it
<ideasman_42> rather then each dev do whatever they thing
<ideasman_42> think*
<bjsnider> ideasman_42, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html#copyright
<bjsnider> the debian package can include license info on each file included in the source code if necessary and the syntax and whatnot are explained there
<ideasman_42> bjsnider, is this the syntax
<ideasman_42> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<bjsnider> yes
<ideasman_42> bjsnider, so this means if we copy some file owned by some other project - say glib for eg, we can inclide this here?
<bjsnider> furthermore, you can include the actual licenses themselves in the debian/docs file, just put the location of those files in the source code in that file and they will be installed on the user's machine
<ideasman_42> Files: some/ode/func.c, Copyright: original author
<bjsnider> yeah exactly
<ideasman_42> cool thx
<bjsnider> some of the copyright files can be very long
<ideasman_42> Ill mail our list- probably we'll dp this
<ideasman_42> yeah. we'll incldue licenses too
<ideasman_42> (we already do)
<bjsnider> the latest copyright file format is machine-readable and is checked during the building phase so if it's wrong it will error out
<ideasman_42> good to know :)
<bjsnider> incidentally on some projects, and it sounds like yours is one, most of the packaging work is getting the details of the copyright file done correctly
<elky> is anyone else having the compiz overlay task switcher thingie spontaneously appearing when using their touchpad?
<alankila> elky: yes.
<alankila> it accidentally reads 2-finger gesture as 3-finger gesture
<elky> elantech touchpad?
<alankila> apple touchpad on macbook
<alankila> my conclusion is that the touch stack has been incorrectly designed. It appears to perform a context-free analysis of the nature of the gesture rather than classifying it from beginning of touch and then keeping the classification until touch's end
<alankila> so something that starts as 2-finger scroll can randomly turn into 3 finger gesture because due to noise it analyses an extra fingertip. This made my attempts of reading web pages impossible because every now and then the task switcher would make the browser vanish while I was using it
<elky> yeah, i'm having that occasionally too
<alankila> it happened for a few days and I installed gnome 3 because it is not possible to disable the 3-finger gestures entirely.
<alankila> gnome only supports up to 2 finger scroll, so it doesn't suffer from this problem.
<alankila> overall the only solution to getting touchpad good is to do the analysis and wait a while when more than one fingertip is present to make sure that if user intended to hit the touchpad with all 4 fingers say there is no preceding gesture of 2 or 3 tips. After that, the gesture must be classified as 4-finger gesture even if user only held a single fingertip on the touchpad.
<alankila> so that the gesture doesn't randomly mutate into actions user did not intend.
<alankila> apple's software does it like this and it works every time. It is really amazing how well it works, it never seems to misclassify gestures, so I took some time studying the apparent behavior of OS X. In particular they do the classification at the beginning of touch and keep it as long as any fingers at all are present on the touchpad, so that prevents the 2/3 fingers random flakiness. It is an innovation worth adopting
<alankila> but I also think that in general it is too difficult to reliably detect the number of tips hitting the touchpad so there's going to have to be some kind of delay or extended sampling period which must make an improved guess for the number of tips
<alankila> at least on unity it was pretty hard to get 4 tips detected reliably, so I pretty much gave up trying to use them at all.
<alankila> it seems that 1-tip gesture is allowed to transform to 2-tip gesture if the 1 tip is not moving. Still, stuff like that is just details.
<alankila> on linux, though, 1-tip gesture transforms to 2-tip gesture regardless of movement. I think a lot of work has gone on OS X side on trying to get thesse gestures to be resilient
<alankila> in any case if canonical can't make the 2/3 finger flakiness fixed, there should be no gestures > 2 tips in unity at all. The current state is so broken that the desktop is going to be very frustrating for touchpad users.
<scotty^> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<scotty^> Are there still plans to pull mesa 9.1 or 9.1.1 into Raring?
<ikonia> if it's not in now....I'd doubt it
<scotty^> hmm
<scotty^> So no graphics support (apart from KMS) for Intel "Haswell" CPUs?
<ikonia> no idea.
<scotty^> That will be a shame.
<scotty^> Is it OK to say I am dissapointed?
<alankila> Life is imperfect. Especially open source life. No doubt the driver related work will make it into 13.04 in some form, perhaps it is added to 13.04.1
<jpds> alankila: There won't be a 13.04.1.
<alankila> Oh. Well, shows how much I know. I mostly use LTS's.
<alankila> though ... I was under the impression that all these things got updates over time?
<yofel> sure, but not major new software versions as updates
<k1l> alankila: .1 releases are only for LTS
<k1l> alankila: beginning with 13.04 the not-LTS releases will only have 9 month of support. so you upgrade to the next version instead of having the LTS-style point releases
<alankila> yeah, well, 6 months is in any case quite long time to wait for something that you'd call a driver, I guess.
<alankila> but perhaps intel will provide usable packages for 13.04, they seem to have taken a more active role lately again
<scotty^> It also means that  we will be completely out of luck for the just released AMD "Richland" A-series APU's.
<alankila> there's a lot to recommend about the "rolling release" model, at least in that it's possible to get drivers now rather than at point of next release.
<alankila> still, I envy windows for the ease of getting new stuff going on it.
<scotty^> Yeah, we might no even have KMS for Richland unless the kernel team takes the unlikely step of backporting the patches from 3.9-rc4.
<scotty^> Although at least there you can use AMD's Catalyst driver, similar to on Windows.
<scotty^> There is no such alternative for Intel.
<elky> Also, why on earth am I being asked if i want to "install" websites?
<elky> With no "click this to find out what the heck this means" button or anything
<alankila> "Copy a link to some launcher" might be more appropriate phrasing.
<elky> oh gods, is that why i have the launchpad icon appear whenever i go to launchpad?
<elky> can i get rid of that? and can i stop it from asking me?
<k1l> elky: shut down the webapps in privacy settings in systemsettings
<elky> i don't see this option...
<k1l> ahh sorry. it was in unity-tweak-tool
<elky> You kid me.
<elky> I have to install that to get rid of this?
<k1l> im sure there is a setting anywhere in the configs. but that is the easiest way, imho
<elky> I hope there is, because we'll be needing to tell people how to stop this every 90 seconds on release day.
<elky> Aha, it's a completely separate firefox addon.
<elky> or 2?
<elky> There's "Unity Desktop Integration" which "provides unity integration features to sites in firefox" and "Unity Website integration" which has no description at all.
<k1l> i thought the tweak settings were just linked to d/gconf settings. so there could be a command for that.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<varikonniemi> does uck work with raring?
<Noize> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noize> Where can I report a bug?
<philinux> Noize: you need a launchpad account
<Noize> got one
<Noize> just submit under where though
<philinux> Noize: easiest way is from the terminal. ubuntu-bug packaagename
<philinux> for instance ubuntu-bug nautilus
<Noize> not sure of the packagename though, basically when I close my laptop lid and open it the screen turns all the way dimmed, until I hit undim
<philinux> Noize: this way it collects all relevant data
<philinux> Noize: that the kernel. so it would be ubuntu-bug linux
<Noize> ok
<philinux> sorted
<varikonniemi> ok
<varikonniemi> uck does not work with raring
<varikonniemi> nor does it work with LTS
<varikonniemi> so i assume it is just legacy thats not maintained
<dveim> hello
<dveim> i have interesting bug with volume slider
<dveim> when i move it, volume does not changes
<bjsnider> that's nice to know. maybe someone will report a bug about that sometime
<dingdongface> how can i change what action is taken when i insert a disc in raring
<dingdongface> raring ringtail i mean.
<bcbc2> Anyone with an intel card whose brightness controls have stopped working, please +1 on bug 1105604 as it's been broken since January. Thanks
<ubottu> bug 1105604 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Brightness control stopped working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105604
<AndChat|618624> Hi I am trying to install a package on 13.04 but apt doesn't see it, it is in the ppa but doesn't have a version listed for 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Then you can pretty much forget it if it doesn't have a raring header on it
<SonikkuAmerica> (Hate to sound blunt)
<AndChat|618624> So no way of making it use the 12.10 .deb?
<Pici> You could ask the owner of the PPA to put together a raring package
<jtaylor> you can add the quantal ppa to the sources.list
<jtaylor> this will work fine in many cases
<jtaylor> depends on the package
<SonikkuAmerica> Many, but I don't necessarily recommend it
<bazhang> it's a hit and miss
<bazhang> what package AndChat|618624
<AndChat|618624> Ubuntu-zfs
<bazhang> yeah I'd wait on that one
<AndChat|618624> OK thanks all, for the info, guess I will have to wait
<MoPac> Hello -- I'm having some vexing trouble with a Desktop Wall setting in CCSM, and I'm wondering if there's someone here who's proficient in Compiz who might help me diagnose it
<MoPac> It's causing the failure of edge flip
<MoPac> Also, my mouse sensitivity/accel settings have become amnesic with the last week or so's Raring updates
<opti> i've been trying to install 13.04 dailies for a couple of weeks, the installer locks up when you click continue on the second screen (where you choose download packages etc)
<opti> anyone know a workaround?
<MoPac> opti: Could you be more specific about what the error looks like?
<opti> it doesnt look like anything, i think the partitioner just locks up
<opti> it just greys out the continue button and you get an endless 'busy' mouse pointer
<opti> no errors in the syslog
<opti> i've got a theory i'll test later, i'm guessing if i unplug all the hard disks except the one i want to install on, i bet it works then :p
<graingert> Firefox seems to be complaining that I have an outdated flash. Currently I'm running 11.2.202.275 the latest available for download
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-27
<bjsnider> graingert, on which site?
<graingert> bjsnider: all
<graingert> bjsnider: firefox is complaining not the sites
<graingert> claims there is a security update
<bjsnider> hm, not here
<graingert> damn
<graingert> oh well
<graingert> night night
<opti> so i found a rather outside the box way to get past the installer hanging
<opti> dd'd zero over the front of the btrfs disks after backing them up, works fine
<opti> so partman hates btrfs, it seems
<bjsnider> you might have mentioned earlier that your root was going to be btrfs
<opti> the root isnt btrfs
<opti> i just have 3 'data' drives in there and a single ext4 system drive
<opti> oh well, it installed anyway.
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, So I see no LXC in that update, why are you running in root?
<Rallias> wilee-nilee, Because LXC was up to date, kernel needed update.
<Rallias> OH. Because the DC installed it that way, never really bothered to change that.
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, I don't understand your abbreviations, not LXC, some one will help though. ;)
<Rallias> Lines 59-63 indicate LXC containers.
<Rallias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651221/ <- The update. My question is how to get grub-update to not detect those additional LXC containers as bootable OS's.
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, Ah, yes it does, removing from grub is easy by removing the os-prober if not dual booting, not sure if that will hide it from a update probably.
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, just apt-get remove os-prober that is the OS search part of grub and run a grub-update.
<wilee-nilee> if you are not booting anything but one OS.
<Noize> Does anyone know how to burn DVD's to Raring? and watch them(via dvd)
<wilee-nilee> Noize, brasero will burn, add the restricted extras for the desktop you have, vlc has many codecs already.
<Noize> where is the restricted extras located?
<Noize> nvm found
<Noize> thank you wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Noize, in a terminal or the ubuntu software center look for ubuntu-restricted-extras if ubuntu if another desktop like lubuntu or xubuntu or kubuntu sub them
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Noize> I still cant get vlc or media player to play my dvd
<wilee-nilee> Noize, what is the dvd of?
<wilee-nilee> use my nick so I know when you answer, I am multitasking at the moment. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Noize, here are two additional codecs beyond the restricted, this should get it to play if playable. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<wilee-nilee> I guess these are part of the restricted, check though.
<wilee-nilee> Noize, here is medibuntu the w32codecs are usefull https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<luissk8> hi! my tiny new gdm doesnt wanna let me login. only the curtain background and no login dialog. hapens in few machines. already did apt-get upgrade. still no dialog
<luissk8> any1 is havin this problem?
<luissk8> ofc trying new Raring Ringtail
<luissk8> helooooooo? any1 heeerrre?
<luissk8> i tryed installing lightdm (beacuse i  made fresh install) and it worked
<luissk8> but supposely gdm should work, right?
<elky> oh my, inkscape is horribly broken
<nullby7e> how days to a new release
<nullby7e> no one is online>
<nullby7e> ?
<k1l_> Bauer: would you mind taking a look at your connection?
<smartboyhw> nullby7e, should be released on the 18th/25th April can't remember
<k1l_> nullby7e: exact date is in the release schedule
<nullby7e> smartboyhw: intersting, thanx
<DJones> Can somebody assist with no sound after upgrading, clicking the speak icon shows sound at 0, going to system settings -> sound & output tab shows no devices list to play sound through, lspci shows 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<DJones> I'm using 64bit
<DJones> Running pulseaudio gives pulseaudio: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-2.1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DJones> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav plays sound however
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lschuetze> Hey. Since they revamped Gwibber with QML, is there any meta bug or launchpad entry or anything else about other 'core' applications (like IMs) that will get revamped or where help is appreciated?
<DJones> Has anybody had issue accessing Software & Updates in System settings, I click on it & the icon highlights & then does nothing
<DJones> I'm not able to get to Repositories via Synaptic or software center
<thebishop> 13.04 is looking like a slick release
<thebishop> hybrid graphics remain a big problem
<thebishop> i've noticed certain apps don't work properly with unity's launcher anymore. X-Chat and Pidgin dont show the little ">" marker that denotes a running app
<abhi_> hello
<abhi_> i want to install ubuntu 13.04 beta
<abhi_> but it's not yet in my local mirror
<abhi_> if i want to install and use it, which mirror i should choose?
<bjsnider> i could have told you, but you didn't wait
<thebishop> what difference does it make?
<thebishop> if you get a fast download...
<thebishop> all the UI tweaks are nice.  I really like that you can install an app from Super+A without launching the software center
<thebishop> i was hoping the "Client 101 refused switch" with hybrid graphics would be fixed, but i still get that on my laptop
<thebishop> pidgin and xchat don't show up in the alt-tab menu when they're running
<k1l> xchat does for me
<k1l> maybe its on another workspace
<graingert> what happned to pdfedit?
<graingert> it's been dropped from the 13.04 repositories?
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfedit maybe its just not packed for raring so far?
<k1l> you can make a wishlist
<graingert> bjsnider: it seems like it's not needing a security update anymore. Must have been transient
<thebishop> k1l, i didn't even have workspaces enabled
<graingert> k1l: how do I make a wishlist?
<graingert> item
<bjsnider> graingert, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfedit/+bug/1060230/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1060230 in pdfedit (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] PDFedit not available in quantal" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<graingert> bjsnider: oh noes
<graingert> bjsnider: that was a really handy project, shame it's basically dead now
<bjsnider> the bug is still open. apparently it hasn't been converted to qt4: http://pdfedit.petricek.net/bt/view.php?id=318
<graingert> bjsnider: last update " 02-11-11 18:44"
<bjsnider> just looking at the source code it's basically dead
<bjsnider> they managed it in cvs
<bjsnider> website contains numerous spelling mistakes
<graingert> yeah, shame it was the only app that can do what it did, bjsnider
<bjsnider> wel, maybe you should fork it
<graingert> bjsnider: :p
<graingert> I'm not a qt3/qt4 expert
<bjsnider> you could ask folks who are to help you
<gennro> Hello
<gennro> Having an issue with Kubuntu 13.04 Beta1 hanging on install
<agrester> Hello room, just upgraded to Ubuntu 13.04 and I'm loving it.  Just wondering how do I remove the Ubuntu One Indicator Applet in the panel?
<taha> I've got a question: date/time on unity panel seems to be missing on my 13.04 beta desktop.
<k1l> taha: did you dist-upgrade today?
<taha> yes I did.
<k1l> there was/is a package depencie that wants to remove that
<k1l> but its solved now. just reinstall indicator-datetime
<taha> I see. thanks a lot.
<taha> got it back..
<k1l> as a hint: apt-get tells you if it wants to remove smth. just watch out for that and maybe just run a apt-get upgrade instead
<thebishop> i can't put my finger on it, but the screen looks more vibrant in 13.04.  driver change?  better color profiling?
<bazhang> better drivers?
<thebishop> i'm wondering
<taha> this was the first time I did a dist-upgrade since it said there were some packages unable to get updated or smt.
<designbybeck> I can't use Disks to format USB's  I think I messed up. Was using "dd" and I tried Gdiskdump.... Here is the error from Disks when I tried to format/delete the partition: http://www.pasteall.org/40841
<min|dvir|us> Hi. There is a severe problem with SNA on my machine -- it only works with UXA. Any thoughts?
<bjsnider> min|dvir|us, which chip is it? is it snb or ivb or older?
<bekks> Whats "SNA" and whats "UXA"?
<johnjohn101> going to be a long 4 weeks waiting for this to be released. then off to new worlds.
<bazhang> 25th is the official release date then?
<min|dvir|us> bjsnider: sorry?
<min|dvir|us> It's a Sandy Bridge.
<min|dvir|us> 2500K.
<min|dvir|us> i5.
<min|dvir|us> bekks: they're different rendering modes for Intel cards.
<johnjohn101> just wondering if intel or amd or nvidia will be better supported with the next changes
<bjsnider> min|dvir|us, i'd look for open bugs and mention it in #ubuntu-x
<min|dvir|us> OK, thanks.
<palasso> I read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#QuantalQuetzal.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Secure_Boot
<palasso> Is Kubuntu 13.04 going to support secure boot?
<wilee-nilee> palasso, The shim is already in.
<palasso> ok thnx :)
<johnjohn101> is that secure boot fix going to be backported?
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn101, It is part of a grub release.
<luissk8> hello. need help with Raring Ringtail 3.8.0-13
<wilee-nilee> luissk8, Stating you problem is part of the deal. ;)
<min|dvir|us> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1161112 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161112 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Raring regression: SNA fails completely; UXA causes random hangs" [Undecided,New]
<luissk8> ok!
<luissk8> fresh install, all goes well. even cripted hd. and when the time comes for the login dialog, nothing happens, just the curtain blue screen
<luissk8> i realized  that the problem was with gdm so i installed lightdm and i can login normally
<luissk8> i already did apt-get update/apgrade and still the same problem
<luissk8> wilee-nilee: any idea? i was wondering that since this is a beta version, developers are blocking access to the new window-manager. but thats just evil
<yofel> tried looking at the gdm logs? Maybe it's just a bug
<luissk8> yofel: nope. can you tell me where are those located? or u meen dmsg?
<luissk8> yofel: var log gdm, right?
<yofel> probably, haven't used gdm myself in ages. Maybe syslog has something too
<luissk8> yofel: so you are using lightdm?
<yofel> yes
<luissk8> I have 3 sets of logs: 0.log, 0-greeter.log, and 0-slave.log. all goes well with 0.log but in the others i get the folowing errors:
<luissk8> 0-slave.log: gdm-simple-slave[2303]: WARNING: Failed to give slave programs access to the display. Trying to proceed.
<luissk8> 0-greeter:  JS LOG: IBus version is too old
<luissk8> its dificult for you guys to find out what whent wrong here like this. where can i send this report?
<luissk8> ubuntu forums?
<min|dvir|us> Can someone explain how to "grab a drm.debug=6 dmesg"?
<fcuk112> my wallpaper has disappeared - any way to restore it?
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-28
<elky> i have the same problem as luissk8
<luissk8> elky: you can make it work, but with diferent windowmanager
<luissk8> elky: just apt-get lightdm
<elky> i apparently already have lightdm
<elky> i don't recall installing it
<skpw_> i'm having trouble getting a radio station to play in rhythmbox, anyone know why this might be?
<bjsnider> lightdm is required to log into unity and is the default display manager in ubuntu
<elky> bjsnider, ok, so why the blue screen?
<bjsnider> what blue screen?
<elky> when i boot up, i get the login screen etc, after logging in i have no unity and instead a blue desktop which i can still add files/folders to but no window decorators or anything like that.
<elky> oh wait, it does have decorators, but they're orange/brown. they disappear when i try start unity from the terminal i launch by browsing to /usr/bin
<nonuby> my desktop background is stuck on the logging page (with the password box etc..) very weird, reboots havent resolved it, any ideas?
<bjsnider> people seem to be having those issues at the moment
<bjsnider> i'm assuming it's a lightdm bug, or maybe gnome-settings-daemon
<nonuby> ok, np, only other bug I have on new HP pavillion budget (pentium 987) laptop is fn brightness keys, decrease brightness works, however increase brightness shows the little dialog but  doesnt move it upwards. The brightness tool in Settings works though
<elky> it's kinda distressing that stuff is this broken only a few weeks from release
<IdleOne> elky: not any different from other releases
<IdleOne> this is the trend for +1, runs awesome for 5 months and then everything breaks
<elky> i havne't run a +1 for ages, but it's the only thing that will run nicely on my new laptop
<IdleOne> that last two dev cycles I've had to go back to the latest "stable" release because my system would just stop booting
<bjsnider> obviously if the hardware is brand new there could be big driver issues
<IdleOne> for me it always seems to come back to nvidia gpu issues
<bjsnider> shouldn't be, unless it's old junk or you're using nouveau
<elky> i'm expecting this is something to do with the "lets change unity stuff now because sabdfl says so" thing
<elky> so i just installed ccsm and there's a whoooole lotta stuff that's disabled that shouldn't be
<skpw_> anyone having trouble playing radio stations in rythmbox?
<chunkyhead> has the beta 13.04 released?
<chunkyhead>  has the beta 13.04 released?
<chunkyhead> hello anyone there?
<chunkyhead> does anyone know when's the 13.04 bea releasing
<otend> check the release schedule
<otend> the beta released on the 14th
<otend> final release is on April 25
<Bauer> chunkyhead:
<Bauer> fucking hell, copy/paste still not working properly
<Bauer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Bauer> or maybe its my keyboard thats faulty.. but I suspect its something between chrome and xchat
<bazhang> Bauer, no cursing here please
<Bauer> I've opened a new bug report, but I cant see how to set that its affecting 13.04 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1161341
<Bauer> only managed to specify ubuntu generally
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161341 in Ubuntu "Lock screen assumes the language or last active application" [Undecided,New]
<jpds> Bauer: You're going to have to click the > next to Ubuntu and select a Package.
<jpds> Bauer: Which in this case would be 'gnome-screensaver'.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<elky> ugh, unity doesn't recognise when xchat is open and opens a new one/loses the existing one
<elky> i was seeing the same with inkscape yesterday before i got borked by the blue screen issue
<elky> woot, updates fixed it
<Bauer> jpds: hmm, thanks but how to learn to know which package to select, in future bug reports? also how to specify the bug is for RR, and not other version
<jpds> Bauer: I don't think you can do that.
<jpds> Bauer: But bug reports are for the development version by default
<yofel> Bauer: what you can do, is tag the bug with 'raring'
<Bauer> ahh ok, thanks.. I was sure I had to specify somewhere which version the report refers to..
<yofel> Bauer: specifying the release you're using, and the explicit package version in the description would help a lot actually
<yofel> Bauer: targeting a bug to a specific release is up to the developers
<yofel> Bauer: the version information is automatically added to a bug if you file it using apport btw ;) (ubuntu-bug)
<thebishop> i installed a raring nightly from the 25th, and certain apps didn't integrate properly with the launcher.  Pidgin and Xchat in particular didn't show the ">" marker that means they're running.  they also didn't show up in alt-tab.  after doing a dist-upgrade today, pidgin works but xchat doesn't.  what's different about these apps?
<EDinNY> Has anyone used MTP to connect to media players or phones? Does it work as expected?
<EDinNY> I have read that backports only work on unlocked phones...is that the same with 13.04?
<philinux> EDinNY: my galaxy s3 shows up in 13.04 fine as a mass storage device. I can copy mp3 files to it.
<sary> Salutations!
<sary> Are the (Raring Ringtail) Daily Build download links broken , or is it from my end! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bazhang> works here sary
<sary> alright, thanks bazhang!
<fg> experienced a problem when updating software center not too long ago  : WARNING:softwarecenter.db.update:The file: '/usr/share/app-install/desktop/sonic-visualiser:x-sonicvisualiser-layer.desktop' could not be read correctly.
<fg> anyone experienced anything similar
<philinux> fg: i seem to remember such a warning. I ignored it as all worky fine
<fg> philinux: ok
<philinux> fg: someone bugged it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/1159023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1159023 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "File .. could not be read correctly: sonic-visualizer, gmpc, workrave" [Undecided,New]
<philinux> fg: this is the active bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/1158949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1158949 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Warnings during upgrade in Raring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RPG_Master_> Updated kernel, now I'm getting some error about boot/vmlinuz and loading kernel first. I can still log in through an older kernel, so what can I do to fix it?
<penguin42> well you need to get the actual error message
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, we have it on the #ubuntu channel...
<SonikkuAmerica> "error: file 'boot/linuz-3.8.0.15-generic not found \ load kernel first" ( \ represents line br)
<RPG_Master_> Oh, sorry. Should have copied that bit
<SonikkuAmerica> Honestly I've never seen the word "linuz" alone without it being "vmlinuz"
<RPG_Master_> crap
<RPG_Master_> Yes it said vmlinuz... I'm off today.
<SonikkuAmerica> You may need to check your GRUB entry for the image then
<RPG_Master_> SonikkuAmerica: OK, so what do I do now?
<SonikkuAmerica> You'll need to look at GRUB and see if it's pointing to the location of the linux-image
<LoRez> terminal seems unbearably slow on an NVIDIA Corporation G86 [Quadro NVS 290] (rev a1) on raring.
<LoRez> swapping between terminal tabs takes several seconds.
<LoRez> is there something tweakable?
<RPG_Master_> SonikkuAmerica: OK, so I've got the grub thing open for the latest kernel, and nothing is standing out to me. What am I looking for?
<RPG_Master_> SonikkuAmerica: If it'd help you, I can type it up on pastebin for you
<yofel> RPG_Master_: there should be a line with "linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-15-generic root=..." somewhere
<SonikkuAmerica> Or "linux /vmlinuz"
<BlueProtoman> What's the general consensus of the Ubuntu 13.04 beta?  Is it looking like I'm gonna have to wait 3 months for the bugs to be fixed like last time?
<SonikkuAmerica> BlueProtoman: depends. Studio was all finished in time for the beta, all that has to be done for them is fix bugs that haven't been solved or randomly show up; the rest don't even have finished roadmaps
<BlueProtoman> SonikkuAmerica: Studio?
<BlueProtoman> Where's the feature list?
<SonikkuAmerica> I use Kubuntu with the studio pointers
<BlueProtoman> SonikkuAmerica: No, I mean, what's Studio?  I've never heard of it.
<SonikkuAmerica> !studio < here
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<SonikkuAmerica> It's a variant of Xubuntu
<RPG_Master_> SonikkuAmerica, yofel , I see the line, but everything past root=uuid= is gibberish
<SonikkuAmerica> but has a GNOME base
<RPG_Master_> I'm sorry if I'm getting on y'alls nerves, but I've never messed with grub like this
<yofel> RPG_Master_: the line says vmlinuz? Then the boot error is weird o.O
<yofel> the uuid gibberish is correct. UUID's look like that
<RPG_Master_> Yep it says vmlinuz
<RPG_Master_> so whats my deal?
<RPG_Master_> is it possible ot log into an older kernel and just reinstall the update?
<steveire> Hi.
<BlueProtoman> Do you guys think the Ubuntu 13.04 beta is stable enough to upgrade to?  (For context, I don't use Unity.)
<yofel> sure, just reinstall linux-image-3.8.0-15-generic
<yofel> not sure why it would fail though...
<steveire> I just upgraded, and now I can't connect with wired or wireless network to the internet on that computer
<steveire> When I try to connect to the wireless it hangs and then fails.
<steveire> I expected wired network connection to be trouble free, but as that doesn't work either, I think something bad is going on
<yofel> define "doesn't work". Is the interface down? connection fails? connection there but no data transmitted?
<yofel> also, look at /var/log/syslog. That's where network-manager puts the debug output
<steveire> yofel: I can see the essid. When I select it in the network manager applet it gets stuck at configuring nework interface or something like that
<yofel> can you pastebin your syslog?
<steveire> It's large. I'll tail -f it and grep for NetworkManager. It seems to take 45 seconds to timeout
<steveire> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656527/
<steveire> Had to find a usbkey :)
<steveire> Looks like it's trying to show me an auth dialog, but I'm not seeing one?
<steveire> Can I try to connect on the command line somehow so that it asks me to auth there?
<yofel> hm... not sure how to do that with NM. There's nmcli, but that doesn't seem to be able to create new connections...?
<yofel> steveire: any device errors in dmesg or is that clean?
<steveire> yofel: I don't see any errors in there, nope
<yofel> maybe verify that the password is correct in the connection settings. Otherwise I think NM has some setting to make it even more verbose, but I can't remember that now
<steveire> I have some progress to report
<steveire> If I boot with an old kernel, I can connect with the wired network cable
<steveire> Wireless still does not work
<steveire> I'm surprised the old kernels are there actually
<steveire> It's a 3.5 and a 3.8 that are there under 'alternative ubuntu' or whatever in grub
<steveire> The 3.5 one allows me to connect wired
<Bauer1> is there anyway to make Ubuntu notifications not loose focus and blur when I get close to them with the mouse?
<Bauer1> its annoying I cant click it to bring the relevant application to the front
<RPG_Master_> Thanks yofel ! Reinstalling the kernel did it. :D
<steveire> yofel: Would that indicate something fault with drivers in the newer kernels?
<yofel> steveire: possibly, but then it's weird that dmesg shows nothing
<yofel> steveire: try to file a bug like this: when running the broken kernel, run 'apport-cli linux --save=report.apport', then boot to the old kernel and report the bug with 'apport-cli report.apport'
<steveire> If dmesg shows something would it be near the start or near the end? What would I look for?
<steveire> Ok, I'll try that.
<yofel> near the end, anything that would be related to the network card
<steveire> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1161655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161655 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wired and wireless networking don't work after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<steveire> Thanks for the detective work help
<Belial> 3.8.0-15 fixed high load issue.
<steveire> Hmm, I wonder if it's akonadi related
<maxb> I have a problem with the totem media player, which I've filed in OMT1158594. If anyone has some spare time and feels like checking if it reproduces, that would be nice.
<maxb> erm,
<maxb> I mean bug 1158594
<ubottu> bug 1158594 in totem (Ubuntu) "Video is too yellow/bright, as if a grossly exaggerated gamma transform is applied (raring regression)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158594
<maxb> Wrong issue tracker prefix :-)
<maxb> If it occurs generally, I should probably make more noise about the bug - if it's somehow just me, less so.
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-29
<hyprvx> Hello, how can I force an update through the 12.10 update manager to 13.04?
<k1l> update-manager -d
<k1l> d for developer version
<hyprvx> Thank you k1l
<ryaxnb> i like ubuntu 13.04!
<ryaxnb> why are my window icons on the right side?
<ryaxnb> i just installed gdm, gnome 3 and icewm is on display:1
<ryaxnb> any of those cause it?
<ryaxnb> i expect them to be on the left in unity
<ryaxnb> HALP LOL!
<ryaxnb15> any ideas?
<ryaxnb15> what really bothers me about linux these days
<ryaxnb15> is how incompatible GNOME 3 and Unity are
<ryaxnb15> the tender harmony of freedesktop has been disturbed
<IdleOne> not sure how they are incompatible when Unity runs on top of gnome 3
<ryaxnb15> i mean, running both at once is very difficult precisely because of A)
<ryaxnb15> er, precisely because of that.
<ryaxnb15> i just installed GNOME 3, set my theme back to Ambiance
<ryaxnb15> and i still can't get unity to function right.
<IdleOne> you mean snome shell
<ryaxnb15> yeah.
<IdleOne> gnome*
<ryaxnb15> used to be you could change DE easily through freedesktop
<ryaxnb15> and there were standard DE-agnostic DMs
<ryaxnb15> now each DE requires its DM
<ryaxnb15> and each DE seems stupidly tied to it's own themes and stuff
<ryaxnb15> i've gotten used to changing themes everytime i run Gnome DE
<ryaxnb15> now it seems i have install the overlay scrollbars when i want Unity DE and uninstall them for GNOME DE
<ryaxnb15> we need some standardization here.
<ryaxnb15> so that all the processes necessary to change DEs happen when you choose a session in a DM that should ideally be agnostic. Failing that, make choosing DMs not require a reboot and make lightdm stop sucking.
<ryaxnb15> right now i have to coax Ubuntu into becoming GNOME 3/Shellified in several steps, and then coax it back into being a Unity box every time i switch
<ryaxnb15>  the problem with lightdm is that it doesn't support more than ~8 session types and you can't choose which ones appear
<ryaxnb15> so it's too buggy for me to use once i've installed MATE, GNOME 3, Unity, Xubuntu, Cinnamon, Icewm, and Lubuntu
<elky> hrm, anyone else having the unity dash not revealing sometimes? as in not even the shadow appears?
<elky> not sure if the silly elantech mouse or unity
<elky> s/mouse/trackpad/
<bjsnider> ryaxnb15, the split between gnome and ubuntu is only likely to increase
<bjsnider> as it has been increasing so far, i don't see why it shouldn't continue to increase
<Valtam> is there a mini cd for 13.04?
<doodah> DEBUG:duplicity:Giving up on request after 5 attempts, last status 400 Bad Request
<wilee-nilee> Valtam, I am not seeing one I believe the mini's are on releases. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Valtam> thanks
<Valtam> so what is 'raring core' ?
<wilee-nilee> Valtam, Not sure, how is it referenced?
<Valtam> wilee-nilee, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<wilee-nilee> Valtam, Not sure to be honest. ;)
<Valtam> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<wilee-nilee> Valtam, Thanks that gives somewhat of an explanation, it is a tiny download in a tar, so as a guess it seems to be similiar to a mini as in a net install, I would wonder if it is exactly live the mini in choice of installs of servers or desktops...etc
<wilee-nilee> s/live/like
<Valtam> there is a procedure to install it but tbh I can't be bothered :)
<wilee-nilee> Valtam, Seems for specific use not sure what though as a regular user, the net installs though I believe are how you get the non pae kernels or at least has been.
<wilee-nilee> or server installs
<supertough> anyone running ubuntu 13.04?
<supertough> i'm having problem with amd hd 7850 card
<bekks> In this channel, pretty much everyone runs it.
<supertough> after installed the proprietary driver i get a message saying failed to loaded session gnome
<bekks> How do you install which driver exactly?
<supertough> sudo sh *.sh --force
<supertough> sudo ./*.sh to remove watermark
<steveire> Can anyone help me come up with some workaround/more info for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1161655 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161655 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wired and wireless networking don't work after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bekks> supertough: Whatever that might broke.
<supertough> it seems like the amd driver i download is not compatible with 13.04 yet
<supertough> right now i'm back to 12.10
<bekks> Did you check the logs?
<supertough> on my HP desktop i also got a amd 5450 card
<supertough> no problem with that one
<bekks> Did you check the logs?
<supertough> i did
<supertough> but have no idea how to fix the error
<bekks> So whats the probloem in the logs? module not found, etc.?
<supertough> i can't recalled it i just reinstalled with 12.10 on my desktop
<bekks> So you dont even have a support issue then, now?
<supertough> sh: 1: inxi: not found
<bekks> I bet that not an error fro the X logs.
<supertough> trying to show my video card
<supertough> sh: 1: inxi: not found
<supertough> sh: 1: inxi: not found
<bekks> How do you try to show your video card?
<bekks> lspci | grep VGA
<supertough> CPU:       Quad core Intel Core i7-3770 CPU (-HT-MCP-) cache 8192 KB flags (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx) bmips 27138.2
<supertough>            Clock Speeds: 1: 1600.00 MHz 2: 1600.00 MHz 3: 1600.00 MHz 4: 1600.00 MHz 5: 1600.00 MHz 6: 1600.00 MHz 7: 3401.00 MHz 8: 1600.00 MHz
<supertough> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI PITCAIRN PRO [Radeon HD 7800 Series] bus-ID 01:00.0
<supertough>            X.Org 1.13.0 driver fglrx Resolution 1680x1050@59.9hz
<supertough>            GLX Renderer AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series GLX Version 4.2.12172 - CPC 12.10.17 Direct Rendering Yes
<bekks> STOP
<bekks> This is not a pastebin!
<bekks> And that wasnt the output of lspci | VGA either.
<supertough> i just want to know if someone manage to get ubuntu 13.04 working on amd hd 7850 card
<supertough> if you did can you tell how?
<steveire> Is there some way to find out what configs I've changed from the default configuration?
<steveire> powertop seems to have changed a few things for me, and I wonder what else is non-default by now
<steveire> Relating to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1161655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161655 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wired and wireless networking don't work after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Happy Easter all
<steveire> yofel: fyi my networking issues are now solved. I have wired and wireless again, but there's certainly still bugs somewhere: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1161655 Thanks for the help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161655 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wired and wireless networking don't work after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> interesting. Good that you at least got it to work though
<steveire> Yep. Interesting journey of discovery.
<penguin42> hmm I didn't no powertop would do persistent
 * penguin42 would probably check /etc/sysctl.d to see if it put anything in there
<yofel> he didn't say whether "before" was in the same session or before a reboot
<yofel> and this looks like it would fail the moment you enable runtime PM
<yofel> guess I can test it later
<ritz> hi, wallpaper aint loading up on raring as of today
<ritz> with unity
<penguin42> yofel: That stuff is very hardware specific
<yofel> probably. I do at least e1000e, so might as well give it a try
<yofel> *at least use
<chunkyhead> did ubuntu 13.04 final beta freeze release yesterday?
<yofel> chunkyhead: freeze yes, release no
<yofel> beta release is april 4th
<chunkyhead> wait what is freeze?
<yofel> chunkyhead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BetaFreeze
<chunkyhead> can anyone help me out with the 13.04's torrent download link?
<yofel> which image are you looking for?
<chunkyhead> i386 yofel
<yofel> chunkyhead: if you're looking for a current install image you'll find it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> torrents aren't available until beta release
<chunkyhead> oh i didnt know that, you mean beta final release? yofel
<yofel> yes
<yofel> there will be torrents for the beta images
<chunkyhead> alright thanks a ton mate :D
<chunkyhead> btw whats the difference between beta 1 release and beta final? just less bug prone right?
<yofel> yes, they're just at different points in time
<yofel> ubuntu had on beta1 btw.
<yofel> *no
<chunkyhead> and one more thing, the link you sent me, i386 one is giving me a 404 -____- http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/daily-live/20130328/raring-desktop-i386.iso
<yofel> weird, click on the image below, that has the correct link
<chunkyhead> 404 again
<chunkyhead> for amd
<chunkyhead> server crashed?
<bekks> dont you have a 64bit computer?
<yofel> chunkyhead:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/raring-desktop-i386.iso gives you a 404?
<chunkyhead> I LOVE YOU. thanks a tone
<chunkyhead> tonne*
<harrisr> link to be emailed when final version comes out
<hyprvx> Hello, I upgraded to Raring and now the computer no longer boots
<hyprvx> It's just a plain black screen
<hyprvx> The screen goes off, and moving the mouse brings it back on, but it's still a plain black screen
<hyprvx> Attempting to go into commandline mode does not work
<hyprvx> Okay, some of you would be good at #IdleRPG, but I seriously need help
<IdleOne> hyprvx: answer may be slow to come, long holiday weekend for many people
<k1l> hmm, dont know. but your videocard and the used driver could help
<hyprvx> I just upgraded from Quantal last night, and it was doing this after the upgrade
<hyprvx> after rebooting
<hyprvx> if it's of any help, the computer is a CR-48 modified to run the InsydeH2O BIOS
<IdleOne> what GPU?
<hyprvx> Intel Atom
<hyprvx> wait, that's a G
<hyprvx> it's some integrated Intel GPU
<hyprvx> sorry, my monitor makes C's and G's look almost the same
<IdleOne> lspci | grep VGA
<IdleOne> that is a G not a C
<hyprvx> again, this monitor and font makes me confuse Cs and Gs
<bazhang> info linux
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.15.30 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<rymate1234> yo
<rymate1234> just installed gnome 3.8
<rymate1234> man is it siiiiiick
<rymate1234> apart from this one annoying error with gnome tweak tool http://pastebin.com/fWuaMkVd
<wilee-nilee> rymate1234, Got it instaled cool. ;)
<rymate1234> lol
<rymate1234> error only occurs in classic mode
<bjsnider> gnome 3.8 isn't available in ubuntu yet
<bjsnider> not until the next cycle
<rymate1234> ok
<supertough> how do you check version of gnome?
<bazhang> !info gnome-common
<ubottu> gnome-common (source: gnome-common): common scripts and macros to develop with GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 194 kB
<bazhang> supertough, ^
<wilee-nilee> gnome-shell --version
<supertough_> thats mine GNOME-Shell 3.6.2
<supertough_> check out my distro
<supertough_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kq_I52oteQ
<bazhang> supertough_, thats not on topic here
<supertough_> okay is there a way to make my system run ubuntu 13.04
<supertough_> after i installed amd hd 7850 driver it said failed to loaded session gnome
<supertough_> i'm stuck at the login screen
<supertough_> and when I sudo apt-get purge lens* alt+f2 become useless
<bjsnider> a lot of people have been talking about login issues the past couple of days
<supertough_> i also love to get rid of that overlay-scrollbar
<bjsnider> given the holidays i don't know if a fix will be forthcoming very soon
<supertough_> and is there a way to keep the global menu from disappearing?
<supertough_> will there be settings to make unity on the left move to the bottom?
<supertough_> i really dislike left left left
<wilee-nilee> supertough_, There was but it is a hck so no.
<supertough_> wilee thats what i dont want a hack to get everything working the way i like.
<supertough_> i mean a simple settings would be nice
<supertough_> will there be more reliable support for google android on ubuntu 13.04?
<supertough_> kinda of tricky to get my stuff off this lame android phone with mtp connection
<supertough_> on windows 7 it just work
<supertough_> no need for me to turn on the usb developer debugging
<supertough_> any updates to get flawless MTP support?
<wilee-nilee> supertough_, My droid shows right up, what is the rom on the android?
<supertough_> i think mine is ics when i updated this thing it starts to use the MTP instead of usb connection
<supertough_> 4.1.1
<wilee-nilee> supertough_, What release are you running this is the 13.04 channel?
<supertough_> ubuntu 12.10
<supertough_> gnome-shell --version
<wilee-nilee> supertough_, You need #ubuntu for that release.
<supertough_> its ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> supertough_, Correct but this is the development channel for 13.04 specifically. ;)
<supertough_> suggestion MTP support more settings for Unity
<wilee-nilee> supertough, I'm surprised the android device does not just mount with a plugin, it may be theOEM version
<supertough_> more options to disable useless Lens
<supertough_> i had no problem hooking this up to windows 7
<wilee-nilee> supertough_, Do you have in androids developer option usb debuging ticked?
<supertough_> did that trick
<supertough_> nothing still.
<wilee-nilee> supertough_, Well anyway this is the wrong channel so I can't resond anymore, nor do I know the answer, lol. ;)
<supertough_> i know just want to let the devs know my problem that's all
<supertough_> hopefully this get some work around on the next release
<wilee-nilee> Cool
<supertough_> ubuntu 13.04 refused to work with my amd hd 7850 so I can't test any farther
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> I've got a small problem with eclipse
<ironhalik> in the package explorer, item that is selected has white font on grey background, when the explorer is not the active window
<ironhalik> AFAIK, the settings regarding fonts and colors there are controlled by gnome, not by eclipse
<ironhalik> on light grey background*
<AndChat237204> hello
<AndChat237204> 13.04 is here!
<r0OOt> i discover a new exploit in ubuntu   http://rooot.dyndns-server.com/
<bekks> r0OOt: Stop it.
<bekks> You've been banned seconds ago for posting that nonsense already.
<ironhalik> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-30
<ironhalik> regarding r0OOt :>
<k1l> its actually just an advertising link, but you should not click on every link someone drops into the irc :)
<bekks> It's a download link for some crap.
<bekks> Takes about 6s after the ad appears, and a download window will open.
<k1l> well, i didnt wait that long ;p
<snadge> normal for the time/date applet to disappear? and is that app called indicator-datetime?
<snadge> which depends on something called systemd-shim
<phunyguy> Something happen with the 3.8.0_15 kernel image? lol... update manager failed to install it, then I ran an apt-get update, and apt-get install -f, it put _014 back where it was, and then didnt try to install _015 again, almost like it was pulled.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<c[_]> bug 1161599
<ubottu> bug 1161599 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "Backup to Ubuntu one failed, after 5 attempts status 400 bad request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161599
<c[_]> getting this error when trying to backup to ubuntu one with deja dup: Giving up on request after 5 attempts, last status 401 UNAUTHORIZED
<SavageWolf> Uh, none of the 3.8.* kernels seem to work on my computer.
<SavageWolf> They give a VFS not syncing panic thing...
<lubuntu-question> hello
<lubuntu-question> where could i get 13.04 netboot install?
<SavageWolf> Can anyone give me any help on fixing kernel panics?
<sary> SavageWolf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks http://askubuntu.com/questions/41930/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block0-0
<SavageWolf> I tried update-initramfs, I think, and it gave no output...
<SavageWolf> My /boot dir has only one initframfs thing in it, from an ancient kernel.
<SavageWolf> (Or initrd file, rather)
<SavageWolf> From what I gather, it cannot access the hard disk, and panics when it tries to get a listing of partitions to suggest because "sda6" is undefined, or some such.
<sary> SavageWolf: do you recall the exact VFS panic error message! is it something like " VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(X,X) ?
<SavageWolf> Uh, it was unkown-block(0, 0) or some such.
<SavageWolf> Sary, are you there?
<sary> SavageWolf
<SavageWolf> Uh, the error is about unknown-block(0, 0) or some such.
<SavageWolf> "Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0, 0)".
<SavageWolf> Running it in recovery mode shows that before that was it failing to mount the root fs, and the line above was "Here are the available options for mounting:" or some such.
<SavageWolf> I'll reboot now.
<peawormsworth> is there a way to allow applications to appear in the top "docker" area in unity?
<peawormsworth> i have a package called "cryptkeeper" that I think only appears in the docker, but it doesnt appear in raring. How can i enable it?
<bazhang> !find cryptkeeper
<ubottu> Found: cryptkeeper
<bazhang> !info cryptkeeper | peawormsworth
<ubottu> peawormsworth: cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5.1 (raring), package size 47 kB, installed size 268 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<peawormsworth> bazhang: is this telling me that it is only available to appear in gnome and will not appear under unity wm?
<SavageWolf> Ah, setting the mode from ACHI to ACI or whatever in the bios fixed it. Yay!
<bazhang> peawormsworth, in unity shell and not gnome-shell? or the reverse
<bazhang> !find remix
<ubottu> File remix found in bubbros, openclipart2-png, openclipart2-svg, projectm-data
<peawormsworth> bazhang: if u are asking me a question. I dont know how to answer it. I am running unity. cryptkeeper does not appear in the system tray. For 12.10, I was able to edit a stray-whitelist to allow the cryptkeeper icon to appear in the tray, but I dont see this option. I was wondering if there is a similar "trick" for getting unity to allow it to display on raring.
<peawormsworth> !info nautilus-seahorse
<ubottu> Package nautilus-seahorse does not exist in raring
<peawormsworth> !info seahorse-nautilus
<ubottu> seahorse-nautilus (source: seahorse-nautilus): seahorse plugins and utilities for encryption in GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.5-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 129 kB, installed size 1478 kB
<Halite> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in raring
<SavageWolf> It's nautilus-dropbox.
<Halite> !info nautilus-dropbox
<ubottu> nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3 (raring), package size 93 kB, installed size 366 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<peawormsworth> Halite: you can try dropbox from the package, but the actual version on dropbox site is 1.6.0. And that version is old 1.4.0. When you try to run it, dropbox will complain and make u download from dropbox anyways. And dropbox provides there own ubuntu .deb file anyways. You will have less trouble getting it directly from dropbox.com IMO.
<Halite> peawormsworth, I downloaded it already from the site
<peawormsworth> Halite: Im not sure if this is still true. But last time i used ubuntu package for dropbox... I had errors pop up and had to uninstall and just download and install directly from dropbox. I dont know why this ppa is not properly updated. It seems rather old.
<peawormsworth> halite: maybe a good dropbox installation conflicts with ubuntu-one goals.
<johnjohn1011> updating wifes machine from 12.10 to 13.04 wish me luck
<alankila> couch.prepare()
<johnjohn1011> are the new libreoffice 4.0 part of the newest release?
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn1011, Check the live media and see if it is there already.
<wilee-nilee> download the daily release, and make sure you want to do this it is in beta.
<johnjohn1011> i'm upgrading now. I was going to look for instructions but will wait
<penguin42> hmm, wth has KDEs monitor layout GUI gone?!
<penguin42> it's still on my Arch KDE install - so it looks like an Ubuntuism
<yofel> penguin42: krandr was replaced with kscreen
<yofel> install kde-workspace-randr if you want the old UI
<penguin42> yofel: Well, I'll take any UI at the moment
<yofel> wait, there none at all o.O?
<yofel> is kscreen installed?
<penguin42> ah, it wasn't, now it is
<yofel> uhm
<penguin42> right, now I've got that I do have a GUI for it
<yofel> is *should* have been installed at some point
<penguin42> nope
<yofel> kubuntu-desktop recommends it
<Halite> peawormsworth, I downloaded it already from the site 99295cd9:f161d0f1
<Halite> oops
<penguin42> yofel: the display config page only had 'screen locker' earlier
<yofel> right, that'll happen if none of the 2 is installed
<penguin42> yofel: Which was a bit unfortunate enough to happen since I just bought a 2nd monitor :-)
<yofel> it shouldn't have happened :S
<yofel> I'll try to look at this tomorrow
<penguin42> yofel: It'll be interesting when I upgrade my work machine to this after Raring goes stable; I often move it between monitors and run without external monitor, at the moment all by the magic of a script which I use
<penguin42> yofel: It's not obvious from kscreen what the semantics are - e.g. will it remember that when I have this monitor plugged in I always want this monitor on the left?
<penguin42> and this monitor always goes on the right?
<yofel> it'll restore whatever was set last time the display was connected
<penguin42>  'the display' can you clarify that?
<yofel> not too much. I *think* it does remember what monitor was connected, but I use the same settings for all my external displays so I don't remember what it really does
<penguin42> yofel: Nod, but for example when I use my work laptop at home it sits on the left of my monitor, but at my desk at work the external monitor is on the right
<yofel> assumed as much, but I always configure it to be at the bottom to work around some kwin/X issues that annoy me
<penguin42> ah right
<SuperLag> So do the beta versions of Ubuntu run kernels with some kind of debugging going on? the reason I'm asking is because /var/log/kern.log is huge.
<SuperLag> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 9.1G Mar 30 11:06 /var/log/kern.log
<SuperLag> Is simply enabling log rotation the answer? or is there some underlying issue I should be concerned with?
<k1l_> SuperLag: take a look at that log
<k1l_> its 1,2MB for me. so there is a problem in your case
<penguin42> 380KB here - and I can see I have log rotation - check that you have it
<SuperLag> I don't see anything out of the ordinary... looks like dmesg output, pretty much. No errors or exceptions, so far.
<SuperLag> Linux sandbox 3.8.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 27 19:19:30 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> well, logrotation should be running by default
<SuperLag> that's what I'm running
<penguin42> SuperLag: Do you have a /var/log/kern.log.1.gz from the last week or so?
<SuperLag> nope
<SuperLag> other logs are rotating, just not that one
<penguin42> ok, so your log rotation is broken
<penguin42> SuperLag: If you do head /var/log/kern.log what's the date on the 1st entry?
<SuperLag> March 25
<penguin42> huh well that's ok, my rotation happened on the 24th - so the question is wth have you got 9GB of in that file
<penguin42> somewhere in there you must have had something go nuts
<SuperLag> On another note, I'm *amazed* at how well an SSD makes this older laptop perform. I knew it would, academically... but now that I have it installed, I can say it works from experience.
<SuperLag> who
<SuperLag> whoa
<SuperLag> it was something on March 27
<SuperLag> 6.6M entries in the log that day
<penguin42> oh yeh SSDs make a BIG difference
<SuperLag> wow... it's getting worse
<SuperLag> penguin42: I figured the slower bus would make the difference neglible. This is a Latitude D630. I'm upgrading some things piece by piece. I got an 8GB kit of RAM, but one of the sticks is bad. So I'm working with 6GB until Amazon ships the replacement. I'm going to order a 802.11n adapter and replace the stock .11g adapter.
<yofel> SuperLag: the bus only affects the max sequential data transfer speed. What SSD's excel in is random write/read IOPs, and that's what you notice most
<itali-kun> hello I have a problem
<itali-kun> with ubuntu 13.04, I can't boot with this kernel 3.8
<itali-kun> and my intel hd4000
<itali-kun> I only receive a black screen!
<itali-kun> :(
<wilee-nilee> itali-kun, This a daily, and can't boot means what?
<itali-kun> means, that I can't join to unity, I don't have any tipe of colours on my display
<itali-kun> ehehehe
<SuperLag> k1l_: penguin42: http://pastie.org/7187202
<wilee-nilee> itali-kun, You how to run nomodeset from the first gui asking for your options?
<penguin42> SuperLag: grep for Mar 28 and pipe it through head and see what you get
<wilee-nilee> know*
<itali-kun> I don't know how to do that :(
<itali-kun> and I don't have any gui, I only see the purple colors and later
<itali-kun> black screen
<itali-kun> I try to update my ubuntu 12.10 to kernel 3.8.5 too, and black screen too, I think is a bug of kernel 3.8 with intel hd4000
<wilee-nilee> itali-kun, Are you using a dvd or a usb, and if a usb how was it loaded, and have you run a md5sum on the ISO/
<itali-kun> I try usb and dvd!, the problem persist, I downloaded the iso every day, since the last sunday!
<itali-kun> and I try every day, but nothing, :(
<wilee-nilee> itali-kun, and if a usb how was it loaded, and have you run a md5sum on the ISO/
<itali-kun> I try too, others distros with kernel 3.8, and no graphics
<itali-kun> but if I use 3.7, all is ok
<wilee-nilee>  have you run a md5sum on the ISO
<itali-kun> yes!
<itali-kun> I'm not a newbie
<itali-kun> ehhehe
<SuperLag> iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
<SuperLag> a bunch of those
<penguin42> zillions of them?
<wilee-nilee> itali-kun, The honestly running 13.04 may be a strech, as well as loading kernels like this not in updates, they are not supported in these channels.
<SuperLag> penguin42: yep
<SuperLag> penguin42: which I did, in fact, do
<penguin42> SuperLag: Fun, but if there are zillions of them then there is a bug somewhere
<SuperLag> I turned off wifi at the hw switch, when I plugged it in
<itali-kun> ok, BUT how can I  report bugs of kernel
<itali-kun> xD? where?
<penguin42> itali-kun: run ubuntu-bug linux
<itali-kun> ok
<wilee-nilee> itali-kun, Learning is great though, but you have to contemplate the limitations it makes in getting any help. ;)
<penguin42> SuperLag: OK but that should give a handful of messages, not a few GB
<itali-kun> yes
<SuperLag> penguin42: can I > that log and have it start from 0? or will that hose stuff?
<SuperLag> I know the file itself has to exist. Just wondering if I can make it start over, to recover some space.
<penguin42> SuperLag: I *think* if you restart syslogd it might do something, if not then 0 it and then restart syslogd should do it
<SuperLag> It seems odd that other logs would rotate, as expected, but not this one.
<penguin42> SuperLag: It is doing, it's on once per week rotate
<SuperLag> ah, okay
<penguin42> see /etc/logrotate.conf
<SuperLag> HAHA! *AWESOME*
<SuperLag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0ilMx7k7mso
<SuperLag> sorry... definitely OT, but I hope you guys appreciate the humor
<IdleOne> SuperLag: also it breaks the !language rule.
<IdleOne> plz2be careful and stay on topic :)
<DJones> mtp has certainly improved with 13.04, just had a shock seeing my Galaxy S3 connect & offer me folders for both the phone & the sd card
<k1l_> with 13.04 mtp works as intended now
<DJones> Thats certainly an understatement, I won't need Airdroid anymore now
<k1l_> yeah, i used the samba share on my homeserver for my n4 all the time
<johnjohn1011> woo hoo libreoffice 4.0 is part of 13.04!!
<SuperLag> mtp?
<k1l_> SuperLag: mtp is used for new android phones instead of that usbmode before
<bazhang> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1 (raring), package size 121 kB, installed size 402 kB
<bazhang> lets you sync files of all kinds between ubuntu and android
<SuperLag> ah... in spite of my being a Linux fan, I'm still a hard-core Apple guy, too :)
<SuperLag> My MBP and iDevices are upstairs. :)
<bazhang> sure
<SuperLag> My employer started enforcing the "no personal laptops" policy... so I switched to Linux full time, on my work desktop.
<bazhang> they are all just tools
<SuperLag> Agreed. I just think the Windows tools are more obnoxious to use on a regular basis. So.... I'm a rebel. :)
<SuperLag> thankfully, I work for a company that lets us do what we want with the hardware as long as the job gets done
<bjsnider> SuperLag, this company is one-of-a-kind
<penguin42> company I work for does let you use your own hardware, and has a few internal Linux distros we can use
<penguin42> (including an Ubuntu mix)
<SuperLag> any of you guys use Eclipse on Ubuntu?
<k1l_> SuperLag: most times questions like that dont get answered. just ask a specific question
<SuperLag> When I create a launcher for Eclipse, the icon is massive. I'm just curious to know if you've seen that, and found a fix.
<SuperLag> the suggested fixes I've found so far, none have worked
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, and the icon is where? you want to resize it right?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: it shows up in the Applications Menu, under Development
<wilee-nilee> I am not sure but you would have to hack that to size if that is your goal if it is a aesthetic issue
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: when I first open up Development, the icon is the proper size. If I highlight Eclipse, even before I click on it, it gets really large
<SuperLag> and it ends up drawing over the other icons on the Development menu
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, Whtas it look like in the unity panel
<wilee-nilee> what's
<SuperLag> No Unity here. I'm on Xubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> ah
<SuperLag> I ditched Ubuntu because of Unity causing issues with other things.
<wilee-nilee> this xubuntu 13.04?
<SuperLag> yup
<SuperLag> same thing happens in 12.04 though
<wilee-nilee> ah, well no idea here of a fix.
<SuperLag> ah... I think it's because it's an XPM file
<SuperLag> I found a PNG version, and the issue goes away
<bjsnider> penguin42, what happens if you need support?
<penguin42> bjsnider: The support is shit either way
<penguin42> bjsnider: and then you lie as long as you can and pretend it's got a Windows install
<bjsnider> penguin42, if you want support you must use winblows
<penguin42> bjsnider: Theoretically we get support on RHEL as well
<bjsnider> why theoretically -- does no one use it?
<penguin42> bjsnider: It's normally easier to find a colleague who has hit the problem; if it's a hardware problem with the work laptop then I'd probably have to end up putting a RHEL image on
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-31
<bjsnider> surprised they're wealthy enough to afford rhel licenses
<penguin42> big company
<maxb> Is it just me, or is there no way to access Totem's preferences UI in raring?
<SonikkuAmerica> Big problem: [Kubuntu 31.04] When I plug a VGA monitor into my laptop both screens go berserk. (My config, 1024x768 laptop, 1920x1080 VGA) has worked before! Intel GMA965!
<maxb> Gosh, it's 2031 already? :-p
<SonikkuAmerica> This is essentially a problem that needs fixing via terminal, I think
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I come from the future. :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Of course I mean 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> It also blows my cursor outta proportion too
<SonikkuAmerica> I just typed this last sentence blind because I can't see the window after pluggin  the VGA monitor in
<SonikkuAmerica> (btw my guess is that we'll see Kunity by 2031)
<SonikkuAmerica> And now I'm back (except my cursor is now 48 px instead of 24)
<yofel> SonikkuAmerica: what does xrandr say about the screen config?
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<SonikkuAmerica> OMG it said that LVDS1 was 1024x768 (laptop; highest possible; this it can handle) and Screen 0 (presumably the VGA) was 4358x768! O.o I swear I set it to 1920x1080!
<SonikkuAmerica> So I figure I have to use xrandr to set it back to 1920x1080... but how can I select the screen to change its res?
<yofel> the screen configuration application for Kubuntu changed (kscreen instead of krandr) so I guess X read the EDID information wrong?
<yofel> SonikkuAmerica: can you select the correct resolution from system settings?
<yofel> (or run 'kcmshell4 kscreen' in krunner)
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope... but I ran [ xrandr --screen 0 -s 1920x1080 ] in a terminal, plugged in the VGA, hit ENTER... and it worked... now I need the laptop screen back
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, now that's back from System Settings, but windows are showing up under the top panel I set up there (I config'ed my KDE to look like GNOME 2)
<yofel> shouldn't happen unless the 2nd screen is above the one with the panel
<yofel> SonikkuAmerica: also, could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please? Maybe that has some pointers on why it thought that 4358x768 is a sane resolution
<SonikkuAmerica> Guess I need to watch where I put my screens in the Display Config tab in Display and Monitor... thx 4 pointing that out
<SonikkuAmerica> and 4 the help in general
<cakebuntu> Hey, just wondering - is the 13.04 download down or is it just me?
<wilee-nilee> cakebuntu, these daily's are working I ran rsync earlier today
<wilee-nilee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cakebuntu> I get a 404 error
<cakebuntu> The requested URL /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/daily-live/20130328/raring-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server.
<valorie> cakebuntu: I get the same
<valorie> you might try wget in case it's just the http
<cakebuntu> I'm on Windows right now
<valorie> so sorry
<cakebuntu> Could I try the FTP?
<valorie> if you already have images you could zsync
<valorie> that just gives you the changes
<valorie> pretty slick
<valorie> http://lifehacker.com/5393555/use-zsync-to-upgrade-an-ubuntu-installation-image
<valorie> among others
<valorie> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/10/29/use-zsync-to-update-existing-iso-images/ would be better
<valorie> when I was testing dailies, I did that every day
<valorie> the re-naming is the only fiddly bit
<cakebuntu> i don't have the image
<cakebuntu> :(
<valorie> can you torrent it?
<valorie> I rarely actually download from the servers
<valorie> torrent is so much more friendly
<valorie> harder on the dailies though
<cakebuntu> where is there a torrent of the dailies? :P
<valorie> you might be able to torrent the beta image though
<valorie> and zsync from that
<valorie> piffle, they have betas for everything but the regular ubuntu image
<valorie> I use kubuntu, so it would be easy for me
<valorie> unless you use the cloud server
<valorie> or netboot?
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<cakebuntu> just upgrade from 12.10?
<valorie> you can do that, sure
<valorie> but you won't have an ISO
<valorie> depends on your goal
<cakebuntu> my netbook only works properly with 13.04
<cakebuntu> 12.10 has problems with the gpu but it's usable
<valorie> I've tested the upgrade on two of my machines (kubuntu) - regular laptop, and netbook
<valorie> both are great
<cakebuntu> i'm concerned about breaking packages though
<valorie> the alpha had a few problems, but the beta seems great
<valorie> that said, I haven't updated them all week
<cakebuntu> i mean packages breaking in the upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<valorie> well, I had no problems in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<piotrek> Hi guys! I feel like refreshing my Ubuntu setup and I'm thinking about throwin 13.04 on it right now. Do you think it's a good idea? I'm mean it should be pretty polished now and I will be receiving updates as thing progress until it's final release at the end of the month, right?
<piotrek> Or not and I will have to reinstall the whole thing from scratch once the final version comes out?
<BluesKaj> piotrek: , I repeat just FYI , I update/upgrade everyday on 13.04 , running nicely atm
<penguin42> should be - but things can always break - so if you know how to get out of a mess it's ok, but I'm not aware of any current messes
<piotrek> Great :) I'm prepared to hit a few rough corners here and there and I do make backups. I'll give it a go :)
<sepisoad> I have a problem with my login screen
<sepisoad> i'm usinh 13.04 daily build
<sepisoad> after i enter my password screen returns to login screen again
<sepisoad> i enter correct password but still cannot login
<sepisoad> now i'm using guest user to use the OS
<wilee-nilee> sepisoad, Fresh install? what desktop ubuntu, kubuntu...etc
<sepisoad> ubuntu yes
<wilee-nilee> sepisoad, Fresh install?
<sepisoad> I've been using this for 3 months now
<sepisoad> no issue so far
<sepisoad> but this one is really annoying
<wilee-nilee> sepisoad, Ah, well you will need better help than me, be sure to use peoples nicks when you respond here though. ;
<sepisoad> wilee-nilee, oops
<wilee-nilee> sepisoad, heh, it is easy to forget. ;)
<sepisoad> wilee-nilee, do you have any suggestion
<BluesKaj> sepisoad:  which graphics card ?
<sepisoad> nvidia, nouveu driver
<sepisoad> BluesKaj, nvidia nouveau driver
<sepisoad> BluesKaj, I guess it is not driver issue, cuz I can login as guest user
<wilee-nilee> sepisoad, not really other than the ubuntu forums can be helpful, but people will help here.
<BluesKaj> Iasked which card , have to know if the nvida current will work
<BluesKaj> sepisoad:  drop to a tty and update and upgrade , then install the nvvidia current driver , then reboot
<BluesKaj> same thing happened to me ,the above is the method I used to solve it
<sepisoad> BluesKaj, I did apt-get update and upgrade
<BluesKaj> install the nvidia-current driver , it works 90% of the time , then reboot
<sepisoad> BluesKaj, ok let me try
<BluesKaj> yeah , the guest user access had me scratching my head too , strange
<wilee-nilee> could be a kernel update, associated with the driver
<sepisoad> I tried to reinstall nvidia driver
<sepisoad> It didn't help
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee:  yeah , I didn't think it was a user permissions thing
<sepisoad> It didn't help
<sepisoad> essentially this solutions seems to be irrelevant
<BluesKaj> yeah we saw
<wilee-nilee> sepisoad, Have you tried an earlier kernel?
<wilee-nilee> showing in the grub meanu
<sepisoad> wilee-nilee, ok let me explain my problem again
<BluesKaj> did the driver install , sepisoad
<sepisoad> wilee-nilee, I can see login screen and enter my password
<sepisoad> wilee-nilee, then after 1,2 second I get back to login screen again
<sepisoad> wilee-nilee, but I can login to ubuntu desktop as guest user normally
<wilee-nilee> sepisoad, sure, however there a number of possibilities here, most help has to narrow down these.
<sepisoad> wilee-nilee, where can I get an immediate help for my problem,
<wilee-nilee> the guest account access is probably helpful though for someone who can help.
<wilee-nilee> sepisoad, call a tech, this is free help. I would start a thread at the ubuntu forums or the ubuntu help website I forget the HTTP though.
<BluesKaj> wonder if the guest acct is already active on an older kernel , like mine was on 12.10 before upgrading to 13.04
<BluesKaj> sepisoad:  posting ubuntu won't help if you told them you're on 13.04 , they'll just redirect you back here
<BluesKaj> on #ubuntu that is
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, I have hardly ever had a problem like this, however when I have I just pop a clone back it, no biggie.
<BluesKaj> me niether , the upgrade at the tty seemed to solve my problem . guess the nvidia-current install was irrelevant , wilee-nilee
<BluesKaj> altho it's the correct driver
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, I suspect there was a history left out that would give the answer, it is unlikely this is going to just happen randomly.
<wilee-nilee> even on a beta
<BluesKaj> it would be interesting to find out what the glitch/bug is in his case , so we can help those who encounter it  ..it's a weird one
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Do you use any android phones or pads I found a mounter that works perfectly, my droid phone mounts automatically but the nexus 7 does not.
<wilee-nilee> yeah on the answer
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee:  no I don't , altho i'm thinking about a nexus 7. Is there a problem with the Nexus ?
<BluesKaj> or the samsung galaxy 10.2 or Note , not sure yet
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Not so much a problem you can get the sdk kit and have access, but for the people who want to click and access this mounter is great. The nexus is cool but not enough ram really, my droid with a quad core and 2 gigs rams smokes it.
<wilee-nilee> get a quad and the ram and it would be usable.
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee:  which android / device is that ?
<wilee-nilee> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html    the mounter?
<BluesKaj> definitely has integrate with Linux , or it's off my list
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Yeah, I run W8 got it cheap student discount to use word I am writing papers for school it just s easier.
<wilee-nilee> the only problem is the mtp system
<BluesKaj> ok which phone ?
<wilee-nilee> Mine is the HTC droid
<wilee-nilee> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_droid_dna-5113.php
<BluesKaj> ok
<wilee-nilee> I started on open source the MS use is a anomaly for sure here, lol
<wilee-nilee> gotta help the real noobs, lol
<BluesKaj> hmm ,guess my znc connection broke
<sary> Salutations!
<sary> !Bug #1162394
<ubottu> bug 1161058 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1162394 panel crashed with SIGSEGV in indicator_object_get_entries()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161058
<sary> after zsynicing ubuntu-gnome 13.04 live daily duild , md5sum check was ok.
<sary> burned the iso to a different usb media .. still "ubiquity" is acting badly.
<wilee-nilee> sary, just info here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<sary> hi wilee-nilee , thanks for pointing that out :)
<sary> !bug #1162394
<wilee-nilee> sary, no problem.
<ubottu> bug 1161058 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1162394 panel crashed with SIGSEGV in indicator_object_get_entries()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161058
<sary> ah, my report become a Duplicate of bug #1161058
<ubottu> bug 1161058 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "panel crashed with SIGSEGV in indicator_object_get_entries()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161058
<sary> I can't till this is fixed, i mean how can you test a pre-release if you you're stuck on the first place!
<trism> sary: can you boot to the live session instead? my guess is running ubiquity from there won't crash (at least, not from failing to load indicator-session)
<wilee-nilee> sary, It is a beta, I have had no problems myself, it is a bummer to see and others having problems though. ;)
<trism> sary: if you can you might also check if indicator-session is installed...though ubiquity should really be checking for nulls...and if that is the problem I wonder why the ubuntu-gnome iso didn't crash in 12.10 like this
<sary> hi trism , am actually running the live session right now, and at this point it give a failed error " to creat a swap space" .
<sary> trism: , you mean check "indicator-session" with in the live-cd ?!
<wilee-nilee> sary, How many partitions and what types?
<trism> sary: yes, apt-cache policy indicator-session; on the livecd
<sary> sure thing ..
<sary> wilee-nilee: ext4 for / , and swap .
<wilee-nilee> sary, That all the partitions on the drive?
<wilee-nilee> just curious
<sary> wilee-nilee: correct .
<sary> trism: "indicator-session" status : not installed.
<sary> wilee-nilee: 2 hours ago , i have successfully upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 on that exact machine.
<wilee-nilee> sary, So this is a fresh install attempt with 13.04 dualbooting, or another upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> or just testing the ISO
<sary> fresh install of 13.04 , not a dual booting system.
<sary> so basically , i wiped 12.10 for 13.04 :)
<sary> hoping for a long testing ..
<wilee-nilee> Ah, well if you just want a install I would just build the partitions in gparted, and use the something else like you are to point the install, or build the swap after the install. If this is possible anyway.
<wilee-nilee> sary, ^^^
<sary> good idea on gparted , as i just got another error " failed to resize .. "
<sary> i'll even creat a new partition table this time , lets see ..
<wilee-nilee> I never use the installer for making partitions myself I just use gparted
<wilee-nilee> although I believe the installer rebuilds the partitions to install, not sure really, I don't use a swap either.
<sary> good thinkin , i just wish there is a text-mode is an alternative option on the installer to avoide such issue if any exisit.
<sary> *as an .
<wilee-nilee> sary, On the full release there are the mini cd net installs.
<sary> right , but don't you think it's even better to have the mini net cd for a pre-release! :)
<wilee-nilee> sary, heh, don't know really I have tried it just for fun.  My suspicion is the developers just have a system as free from outliers as possible.
<sary> Back.
<sary> still no go.
<sary> the installer just hangs, could it be something releated to the GPU loaded on the kernel!
<sary> tried to set the optional boot parameter " nomodeset " , didn't help.
<sary> but here is the catch .. i've tried the same live cd iso on two different machines with different GPU's.
<oingu> how stable is raring? i dont mind rebooting daily, but hourly wouldn't make me happy ... ?
<penguin42> oingu: Kubuntu raring is fairly good for me
<penguin42> oingu: Odd bugs here and there but nothign that kills it
<halabund> The ubuntu Software Updater hung at a step and won't progress: "Unpacking linux-image-3.8.0-15-generic".  What is the safest thing to do now?  Just kill it?  It won't be a huge problem if the system breaks (it's 13.04 beta), but I'd prefer to keep it working if possible ...
<designbybeck_> ah dang, they took out "F3" side by side view in 13.04! Did anyone else use that as much as me! I loved having that option!
<designbybeck_> but 13.04 is coming along nicely
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-24
<fibz_> http://pastebin.com/YwNUrt4f   http://pastebin.com/TaPEpuPy
<fibz_> looks like im going to need to make a custom xorg.conf but i dont know how
<fibz_> tried running Xorg -configure in as root without X and get "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in DoConfigure()"
<sgo11> is that possible to fix bug #1296020 before 14.04 trusty release? thanks. it's critical to me because I can not use gdm and gnome-shell because of this.
<ubottu> bug 1296020 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[Asus U36JC] Non-existent display detected in both intel driver and nvidia driver (Optimus Laptop) (ubuntu trusty 14.04)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296020
<alex_> hi
<fibz_> hi
<fibz_> oh my god
<fibz_> it just started working correctly in-explicatively
<fibz_> disregard
<fibz_> everything is all good. thanks ppl! ^_^
<alkisg> kvm is crashing for at least a month in trusty for me, does it also crash for someone else?
<sandGorgon> alkisg, did you try virtualbox ? wanted to see if both crash which means some kernel level stuff is borked
<alkisg> sandGorgon: virtualbox works fine
<alkisg> It works with accel=tcg... but it's unusably slow...
<prainworker_> good morning!
<prainworker_> can someone help me for a sec
<prainworker_> i was send from the ubuntu channel to this one because i have problem to get my nvidia driver aktive in 14.04
<lordievader> prainworker_: Ask your question, perhaps someone can help.
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<prainworker_> if i am under software sources and the driver tap
<prainworker_> click on the driver for my card 331.38 it sourdly try to download something and than jumps back to the open source driver
<prainworker_> fresh out of the box install
<prainworker_> only thing done in ubuntu channel was
<prainworker_> apt-get install updates
<prainworker_> and apt-get install upgrates
<Wnt> those commands make no sense
<lordievader> I think he means: apt-get update&&apt-get upgrade.
<elfy> apt-get update and upgrade makes no sense?
<elfy> lordievader: I'm going to wait till you post before I type anything :p
<sgo11> prainworker_, hi, I am using nvidia-driver here. what is your problem?
<lordievader> elfy: Hihi ;)
<prainworker_> ok what i have to to
<prainworker_> sgo11 hey good morning
<prainworker_> i fresh installed 14.04 to get some support for new wacom
<prainworker_> when i try to install the latest driver from nv
<prainworker_> over the software sources it allways jumps back to open source
<Wnt> how can one install the nvidia binary driver via the command line? maybe that's something you might want to try?
<Wnt> at least then you should get an error message
<sgo11> prainworker_, for me, I never use GUI to install nvidia driver. you can try it in command line.
<Wnt> if the GUI does'nt handle errors that well
<prainworker_> sgo11 can you guid me on that
<sgo11> prainworker_, first, "sudo apt-get purge <your nvidia packages>". and then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<prainworker_> where to i find the info for your pkg full name i mean
<sgo11> prainworker_, I don't know what nvidia packages you installed. check it with "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<sgo11> prainworker_, remove or purge them. and then use "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<prainworker_> sgo11
<prainworker_> no output only >
<sgo11> prainworker_, no output of "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" ?
<prainworker_> yes
<sgo11> prainworker_, if there is no output, that means you haven't installed any nvidia packages.
<sgo11> prainworker_, just run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<sgo11> prainworker_, after it completes, reboots your system. hopefully, it will work. :)
<prainworker_> ok wait here is something fish i dont get output at all
<prainworker_> will kill xserver be back in a mom
<elfy> sgo11: wouldn't it be an idea to find out what card they have, -331 might not be the right package for them
<sgo11> elfy, oh. you might be right. I always installed the latest driver. :)
<elfy> :)
<gnumdk> Hello
<gnumdk> Instant messaging is broken since Ubuntu 13.10 (13.04?): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1261060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1261060 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "opening an unread message via the indicator makes empathy open an empty window, forgetting the msg" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnumdk> will this be fixed in LTS 14.04?
<prainworker> sgo11 hey thx a lot for help ! nvidia settings start fine from comand line
<prainworker> will go and install blender and krita and finally get to work
<prainworker> my new wacom
<sgo11> prainworker, cool. enjoy your nvidia driver. :)
<prainworker> sgo11 to you know if there is a way to controll nvidia fan speed somehow
<sgo11> prainworker, sorry. I don't know. never try that.
<prainworker> sgo11 how about multilib support in 14.04  64  bit
<prainworker> will it work allready
<prainworker> because yesterday when i try to install steam i came up with unsolved depentency errors ! and as far i know steam is only 32 bit jet
<prainworker> right know i have lol and steam running on slackware! but there is no support jet for my wacom
<sgo11> I never play games in ubuntu. I don't know. unsolved dependencies might because of your bad repos again.
<prainworker> have a nice on sgo11
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<SuperLag> Anyone else have issues with your system making you login twice? When I log in, after the system has been on screensaver and then sent to the login, screen... it will log in, then I use the system for a few seconds, then it kicks me back to the login screen again.
<SuperLag> and after I log in the second time, everything works as expected
<SuperLag> I'm not sure what description I'd use to describe that, for searching for an existing bug.
<Wnt> SuperLag: which desktop environment and loging manager are you using?
<SuperLag> Plain old vanilla Ubuntu... so Unity and LightDM.
<SuperLag> another question... why won't Ubuntu let me set Chrome as the default browser? It has no issue with Firefox Nightly being the default, but Chrome won't stick
<maxb> SuperLag: Your "login twice" issue - do you have two monitors?
<SuperLag> maxb: nope
<maxb> SuperLag: Oh. I have the problem you describe on *one* of three machines running Trusty. I was wondering if the dual monitors could somehow be realted
<maxb> *related
<SuperLag> maxb: actually... not on the affected system. I have a nearly identical install at work, with two monitors, and it doesn't exhibit this issue.
<SuperLag> maxb: the affected machine is a laptop. Lenovo ThinkPad W530.
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, what's the cpu and gpu in the W530? Just curious because I'm using a G500
<SuperLag> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3740QM CPU @ 2.70GHz
<SuperLag> and GPU is an Nvidia Quadro K1000M w/2GB
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: and with enough bad experiences, I've learned just to stick with the nouveau driver. Trying to get the closed binary *working* and *well*... it's like a house of cards
<SuperLag> i.e. you might be able to get it up, and working, but the slightest wind can knock it over again.
<SuperLag> Hopefully with Nvidia extending the "olive branch" and providing more code, nouveau will only get better.
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, nice machine :)
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: this laptop seriously kicks ass. Too bad the W540 came out shortly thereafter. :)
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: 32GB of RAM and 3x SSDs, too. It's really nice to not have to worry about RAM.
 * SuperLag will shut up now. :)
<SuperLag> I think what I might start doing is rather than separating out /home into its own partition, is doing the ~user/{Desktop,Documents,Downloads,Music,Pictures,Videos} on their own partition and bindmounting them. Is that a crazy idea?
<SuperLag> the idea being that an upgrade is still like a fresh install, but all the data is still there
<progers> Hello
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, dunno, never tried that, a separate /home was all I ever used in the last few yrs and without any problems. I've done clean installs to / while retaining the data in /home without anty effects
<progers> Hehe don't know what happend but the printer is working :)
<BluesKaj> sometimes loaded modules don't stick until after a reboot
<BluesKaj> getting to be like windows :(
<mamarley> SuperLag: A K1000M with nouveau?  That's like buying a Mustang and only ever driving it at 20MPH...
<mamarley> What version of the blob did you try?  Did you install it using the Ubuntu package?
<progers> Who know where i can find some good (apt) documentation? So i can use apt well
<BluesKaj> yes SuperLag with that gpu the nvidia-331 driver should work like a charm
<k1l_> !apt | progers
<ubottu> progers: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<progers> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<progers> ubottu: -_-
<progers> So thats guy is a bot?
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DJones> progers: Yep
<progers> Ok i am just new with those irc channels did not know that there is bots too :)
<DJones> progers: Only a couple of bots, ubottu for factoids, a logbot and an anti-paste bot in some channels, other than that, not many bots in the channels
<progers> DJones: thanks
<BLZbubba> i saw a few posts about Mate going into the default Ubuntu repos, but how do I get it to work?
<BLZbubba> I didn't see any packages containing mate-session
<BLZbubba> this is on a Tahr install that I'm playing with
<SuperLag> maxb: back to your earlier question. I was incorrect. I *am* experiencing that same issue on my work machine.
<SuperLag> mamarley: I didn't get that machine for the video power. I got it for the expandibility. I have 32GB of RAM in that laptop, and *3* SSDs.
<mamarley> SuperLag: Yeah, but you will also get better battery life with the blob.
<SuperLag> mamarley: you think?
<mamarley> Have you tried installing nvidia-331?  It should work just fine.
<mamarley> I know.
<mamarley> Nouveau doesn't support any kind of power scaling yet.
<SuperLag> mamarley: not since 13.04. And the last time I messed with the Nvidia blob, it was a fucking nightmare.
<SuperLag> and that's putting it mildly
<mamarley> What kind of problems occurred?
<SuperLag> no X.
<mamarley> And you installed using the Ubuntu package?
<SuperLag> yes
<mamarley> Hmm, that's odd.  I still think you should try it again though.
<SuperLag> that was another lesson I learned along the way... don't *ever* do it from the plain installer you get from nvidia.com
<mamarley> I have a similar system (Thinkpad T530) and it worked out-of-the-box here.
<mamarley> That's definitely true.  Ubuntu (and probably Debian too) do some screwy stuff with GL libs, and nvidia's .run installer can't handle that very well.
<SuperLag> mamarley: if the Intel driver would work on anything other than the VGA output, I'd just use it.
<mamarley> Oh, that's another thing.  Do you have Optimus disabled in the BIOS?
<SuperLag> yes
<mamarley> OK, that's what I do too.
<SuperLag> I don't do the switching.
<SuperLag> I tell it to use the Discrete card.
<mamarley> I would recommend giving nvidia-331 another shot.  If it breaks X, you can always remove it again and it should go back to Nouveau without any trouble.
<SuperLag> mamarley: that wasn't always so cut & dry either.
<SuperLag> (going back to nouveau)
<mamarley> But you should save the dmesg log and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for postmortem examination.
<mamarley> So maybe somebody can figure out why it doesn't work.
<SuperLag> mamarley: one of the issues, I'm sure, was that the then-current Nvidia driver didn't want to play nice with VMware. And as I use that *daily*, I didn't have time/desire/patience to drill down and figure out what was the root cause of the issue.
 * mamarley doesn't know anything about vmware, sorry.
<SuperLag> one of the reasons I got a beefy laptop with LOTS of RAM.... I'm running a minimum of 4 VMs at any given time. :)
<SuperLag> I was looking for one that could do 64GB of RAM... but no dice. Yet.
<mamarley> It just seems a shame to neuter such a powerful system by running a driver that won't let you take advantage of the GPU.
<sgo11> hi, I am using nvidia driver. I remembered xorg.conf is not required before. the configuration can be detected and setup at runtime somehow. but today, when I remove xorg.conf, it just doesn't work. why? is xorg.conf required in trusty? thanks.
<SuperLag> mamarley: no neutering, really... nothing I do even requires anything more powerful than the Intel. It's all Java, and a web browser. So the CPU, RAM and storage for the VMs are more than adequate.
<SuperLag> Interesting. Just updated my work machine, and now none of my VMs think there is enough swap.
<progers> Is there any difference beetween the kde compositing type with opengl 2.0 or opengl3.1?
<BluesKaj> progers, i haven't seen much diff , perhaps 2.0 is somewhat more stable with fewer effects , but I haven't seen much diff
<progers> Ok will keep it at 2.0 but my video card is powerfull so i think it can handle the opengl3.1
<S466531257BOSS> hi : has anyone an idea how to fix a trusty install from live-system (succesful until 2nd reboot ) that was booted live to test and install by using forcepae on a pentium mobile
<S466531257BOSS> even the recovery option from grub hangs with a 20 to 25secs timeout of the cpu
<S466531257BOSS> all went well first boot live and flawlessly on 2nd boot into the installed system
<S466531257BOSS> forcepae is set in grub
<aljosa> anybody experiencing system/gui blocked for couple of seconds and then everything works normally in 14.04/dev? intel hw/mb air
<mar_dan> hello
<darklight_> I made the horrible mistake of opening the ubuntu one application, now it's worse than spyware I just can't get it to stop running
<k1l_> of course its spyware m(
<BLZbubba> did you try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda  yet?
<darklight_> BLZbubba, no I did try dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=8m though
<BLZbubba> trading one problem for a different one :P
<darklight_> jokes aside it should just stop autostarting when I tell him to not sync automatically, or when I remove my computer as a ubuntu one device
<darklight_> apparently it looks for the ubuntu-one folder in $HOME, once that's gone it stops autostarting
<BLZbubba> how do you define "it"
<BLZbubba> you mean the unity wm always wants to run it?
<darklight_> BLZbubba, I mean the daemon stops being autostarted, I don't know what starts it since it's not a upstart daemon I guess it's unity yes
<darklight_> couple of unrelated issues: hotcorners randomly stop working, launcher autohide randomly leaves a ghost
<cojack> yo guy
<cojack> s*
<cojack> Im testing new kubuntu 14.04 beta, and I would like to test it on laptop with efi and ssd + hdd
<cojack> but I have no idea how to prepare partitions, there is efi boot partition, wtf?
<cojack> how to properly set up those things?
<cojack> where set up which mount point?
<Alex_> cojack: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition
<cojack> Alex_: won't help
<Alex_> cojack: so what is your question then?
<Alex_> cojack: I thought you don't know what if efi partition ;)
<cojack> Alex_: the question is
<cojack> how to prepare partitions with ssd + hdd with efi, where efi partition should be, on ssd or hdd? Where install grub on ssd or hdd, where set up /boot on ssd or hdd?
<cojack> uhm
<cojack> modify /etc/default/grub no effect
<cojack> yes, yes I do after this sudo update-grub
<cojack> /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober override settings
<cojack> if you set up grub to hide menu
<cojack> set timeout_style=menu, this override setting from /etc/default/grub
<starrats> hello everyone, I have a problem when I logon onto xubuntu 14.04LTS pre-release, I was sent over here by one of their devel nicks.  My cursor has been 'freezing/locking up' on me when I whjen i'm at the little password window at start-up I have tried many things and most have failed, i end up doing a hard shtudown to reboot, can someone help me here, please.
<starrats> besides my spelling, lol
<starrats> just curious if any of you might be able to help me?
<Progers___> Try gentoo, it has less bugs :)
<starrats> hahaha not the answer I'm looking for
<rww> Progers___: one would hope that Gentoo has fewer bugs than a pre-release development version of Ubuntu :P
<Progers___> :D
<starrats> this might be true but gentoo is not my bag at the moment
<starrats> and why are you pressing gentoo when you're on a ubuntu page?
<darthanubis> coming up on beta freeze
<starrats> I'm truly asking for help and don't need the funny stuff
<darthanubis> lots of activity in repos today
<darthanubis> I love it!
<Progers___> starrats: Because i am not using gentoo at this moment :)
<rww> (I think in general, joking around in a support channel with people trying to get help is a dicey way to do things. Tends to cause unhappiness.)
<jack> true that
<starrats> thank you rww I'm frustrated as hell, all was going 'smooth as silk for days and the last two have been bad for me the start=up window aka password window my cursor locks up/freezes and i have to do a hard shutdown on my comp, not good!
<Progers___> If no one is answering then 1- the person who know the answer is sleeping 2- he is watching a tv
<starrats> ok that makes more sense than go try gentoo
<Progers___> But gentoo is good too:)
<jack> ...
<jack> i'm just downloading bodhilinux-3.0-alpha.iso
<Progers___> jack: based on ubuntu?
<jack> let's see how cool this ubuntu-clone is :)
<jack> yep
<jack> 3.0 is based on trusty
<Progers___> LInuxMInt is cool
<jack> i know
<jack> tried it already
<Progers___> freebsd cool too
<jack> different though :)
<jack> i love dpkg+apt
<Progers___> and portage
<jack> = gentoo
<Progers___> :)
<Progers___> jack: What do u use now?
<jack> Progers___, ubuntu saucy
<jack> just upgrading to trusty
<Progers___> jack: Oh i am using Kubuntu 14.04
<jack> nice
<jack> any drawbacks?
<Progers___> jack: Sorry i cant understand all the english, but you mean errors or bugs?
<jack> anything like that, yeah
<Progers___> jack: There was some bugs with kde, but i saw this bug just 1 time
<jack> oh, you're from .ru
<jack> sorry...
<Progers___> I have kde 4.12.95 yasterday it was 4.12.90
<jack> yeah, lots of updates atm
<Progers___> Hate unity :D
<Progers___> Stable unity has more bugs than pre-release KDE :)
<jack> hehe
<jack> might be true :P
<Progers___> I still must learn more commands to better use Linux, gentoo helped me with that, but i need more :D
<jack> as long as you know cat+man, you're good to go
<Progers___> :)
<jack> dmesg can be helpful too
<Progers___> Yes
<Progers___> But i consentrate more at programming now
<jack> c? cpp?
<Progers___> C++
<Progers___> cpp
<Progers___> qt and C++
<jack> nice
<Progers___> jack: Do u programm?
<jack> Progers___, i did
<jack> long ago
<Progers___> jack: Programming on linux is good? So i used to programm at windows all the time
<jack> linux is lots better :P
<Progers___> jack: Emacs or Vim
<jack> if i need to choose: vim
<Progers___> jack: Hehe i am using emacs right now :D so i can play tetris :D
<jack> :P
<Progers___> jack: Do u know how to connect gimp forms to one form?
<starrats> maybe now there will be someone that can answer me on my problem about a logon problem I am having with xubuntu 14.04 (trusty Tahr), problem is as follows;  When i turn on my laptop and go to the xubuntu screen and then it goes to the logon screen where my password is to be  used to logon on the cursor/pointer freezes/locks up on me and nothing works to unfreeze the cursor other than a hard shutdown, not good and i don't like doing it.
<starrats>   So is there anyone here that can give me a solution to this problem I'm having.
<lordievader> SorenHolm: It's currently not running... But I supose one. PA refuses to start another if one is already running.
<SorenHolm> lordievader: Not anymore - try firering up the latest cdimage in virtualbox or something.
<lordievader> If I finish reading these sheets I'll fire up my netboot.
<lordievader> SorenHolm: Hehe, you're right, here are also two instances of PA. Strange.
<lordievader> Hehe, killing it didn't do much good, now there are four.
<aljosa> soundcard not working on MacBookAir5,2 after i've upgraded to 14.04/dev. any suggestions?
<SorenHolm> lordievader: It started happening around a week ago. Problably the same time the kde 4.13 upgrade began.
<SorenHolm> lordievader: rm /etc/xdg/autostart/puleaudio* does not help.
<lordievader> SorenHolm: Have you checked if Ubuntu shows the same behaviour by any chance?
<SorenHolm> lordievader: no - but that might be a good test.
<lordievader> SorenHolm: Disabling the autospawn and manually starting PA only creates one instance.
<lordievader> Then trying to create another fails with PA complaining that "Daemon already running"
<lordievader> SorenHolm: I suppose you reported bug 1296425
<ubottu> bug 1296425 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio is started twice - effectively making device management impossible." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296425
<SorenHolm> lordievader: correct. That's me.
<lordievader> Now it's confirmed ;)
<SorenHolm> lordievader: thanks :D
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-25
<alteregoa> those DRM-Intel kernels are for intel cpu only? or do they support Radeon too?
<rww> one would presume they're for Intel GPUs
<rww> perhaps you should ask the person who made them?
<Daekdroom> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Daekdroom> drm-intel- is interesting for those that need new features from the DRM for Intel cards.
<Daekdroom> drm-next I think is for Radeon cards, possibly Nvidia opensource drivers, but I'm not sure about that.
<alteregoa> for my opinion drm should be the way to go for future desktop ubuntu versions, people don't have to fiddle around with GPU acceleration, it just works...
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure I understand you. Both closed-source binaries (which do not use DRM, despite complying with DRI) and open-source drivers (DRM+ DRI) use GPU acceleration.
<alteregoa> afaik DRM = Direct render Manager
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<alteregoa> you can access GPGPU in user mode
<Daekdroom> I don't understand how DRM means "not having to fiddle with GPU acceleration"
<Daekdroom> Unless you mean fetching and installing drivers.
<alteregoa> never heard drm kernel using cs because intel gpu drivers are opened...`
<alteregoa> e.g a program in userspace could access higher level gpu w/o xorg in between or something
<Daekdroom> Oh. So you're talking about apps? I thought it referred to end-users.
<alteregoa> wayland
<Daekdroom> Yup. Wayland (and Mir, for Ubuntu) should simplify GPU acceleration by quite a lot once they're mature.
<alteregoa> yeah but they are based on drm afaik
<Daekdroom> I wouldn't say based, but they do rely on it for the open-source drivers.
<Daekdroom> Either way, AMD and Nvidia can decide to support Wayland and/or Mir on their drivers without using DRM.
<alteregoa> ok but for my opinion this is the way to go - it simplify a lot of things for end users
<alteregoa> nvidia sucks
<saiarcot895> Is it standard for LTS released to be released as development releases one month prior to the offical launch?
<hyde> sandGorgon: I'm not very "in" in Ubuntu development, but I've never heard of Ubuntu "development releases". But there's the normal alpha(s)-beta(s)-relasecandidate(s) cycle.
<hyde> sandGorgon: argh, ignore above
<hyde> sleepy eyes + tab completion, when responsing to someone who wasn't in the channel any more. sorry
<prainworker> good mornin  g ! yesterday night i try to install the pkg ubuntu restricted extras it did fail to install and now software store is not working any more please help
<prainworker> how to i clean up my pkg list
<huayra> I have a regression in my Thinkpad X201 which is really annoying
<huayra> when in my docking the computer work pretty good, but when I take it out most works, besides the screen brightness adjustmnet
<huayra> I mean, it shows as if it adjusting it, but it keeps the monitor to a low level brightness and never goes up (or even changes)
<huayra> I thought I would ask here before going bug hunting
<utack> linux 3.14 will likely be released next weekend. kernel freeze is arpil 3rd. let's hope for the best
<starrats> I hope someone is here this morning that can help me with my logon problem(s)?  My problem is when I try to logon on to the little password screen my cursor freezes/locks up and will not mover off the little window, have tried everything I know to release the cursor. I end up doing a hard shutdown to reboot and try again and this has been numerous lately, please someone if you know a solution please let me know and thank you.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<starrats> morning
<starrats> I hope someone is here this morning that can help me with my logon problem(s)?  My problem is when I try to logon on to the little password screen my cursor freezes/locks up and will not mover off the little window, have tried everything I know to release the cursor. I end up doing a hard shutdown to reboot and try again and this has been numerous lately, please someone if you know a solution please let me know and thank you.
<kjetil_> starrats: Have you tried to restart psmouse
<starrats> kjetil:  psmouse?
<starrats> kjetil:  I have a laptop with a 'mousepad'
<kjetil_> starrats: first modprobe -r psmouse  an then modprobe  psmouse      as root
<kjetil_> starrats: psmouse is the kernel module driving your mouse
<starrats> ah okay will try that
<starrats> kjetil:  just did those two commands in root and I did not get any response from term is this good or bad, I'm new in the cli but learning.
<kjetil_> starrats: this is normaly good, no response is "not bad"
<kjetil_> starrats: did your mouse come to life?
<starrats> well I have no mouse just a mousepad as you find on a laptop
<kjetil_> starrats: but can you move your curser after you resarted psmouse
<starrats> the only way I could see if this worked would be to reboot the laptop
<starrats> yes
<starrats> the cursor is moving quite nice
<kjetil_> starrats: restarting psmouse shuld have the same efect as rebooting
<starrats> well mousepad seems to be working fine atm but my true test is to reboot and see if it freezes or not, that has been the only problem I have with the cursor at start-up
<kjetil_> starrats: this will probably not solve your problem it will only point you in a direction when figuring out what the reason is for the curser locks up. and save you from rebooting
<starrats> ah ok
<kjetil_> starrats: starrats when i had this problem i fount it helped turning down the use of desktop effects.
<starrats> desktop effects?
<elfy> settings - window manager tweaks - compositor - turn it off
<elfy> starrats: people are more likely to assume you're using ubuntu if you don't mention anything
<elfy> or what they are using
<starrats> ah ok
<starrats> I'm using pre-release xubuntu 14.04, sorry forgot that
<starrats> the compositor was not enabled when i just looked elfy
<nicklas_> hello, ubuntu 14.04 will have nvidia optimus support?
<DJones> nicklas_: I've got a laptop with intel/nvidia 750M graphics, I installed 14.04 and it worked fine for intel, then installed the nvidia-prime drivers, rebooted & it worked flawlessly
<DJones> I can switch between intel & nvidia using the nvidia controls app (with reboot/relogin)
<oxsyn> On 14.04 when I run apt-get dist-upgrade, my custom compiled vim binary in /usr/local/bin is removed from the system and my update-alternatives configuration is reset. Is this the way it's supposed to act?
<nicklas_> DJones: so no need for bumblebee from ubuntu 14.04?
<DJones> nicklas_: No, none at all
<DJones> nicklas_: Mine was a fresh install and hadn't had bumblebee installed, but I presume if you've already had that installed, you need to completely remove it first
<nicklas_> DJones: i have a new asus netbook, bought it without checking that it had optimus, if a had known that, i would have gone with a stationary computer instead (desktop). i wiped the ssd and hdd, and therefore removed the windows 8 recovery partition, and installed xubuntu, and found that i couldnt install the nvidia driver :-/ but ok, then i think i will wait for 14.04 and go with prime, install and upgrade when release, and then in
<nicklas_> DJones: i have nothing installed atm, at work, my computer is at home
<DJones> nicklas_: As far as I know, prime will also work with 13.10
<DJones> nicklas_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<nicklas_> DJones: but how do i install prime? will it be available to install via the additional drivers tab? or will it be in repos?
<nicklas_> DJones: also, will prime be the default? or is it just temporary like bumblebee, until there is a better solution? also, will it install the fast switch thingy, in panel?
<DJones> nicklas_: I'm not sure about the additional drivers tab, I just did it from a terminal, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 (I think) nvidia-prime and reboot
<DJones> I suspect prime is going to be a long term solution
<DJones> Probably still a work in progress with further improvements to come
<nicklas_> ok
<nicklas_> thanks for all the info, need to go :-)
<DJones> Good luck & you're welcome
<cyberalex4life> hello, I am trying to change themes on trusty with unity-tweak-tool and ubuntu-tweak
<cyberalex4life> but I can't change them sepparetly, only icons
<darthanubis> maybe kind of early for that no?
<cyberalex4life> maybe..
<darthanubis> I have tweak installed but have not done too much with it at this point
<cyberalex4life> at least trusty seems more stable than saucy when released
<darthanubis> I was going to ask about how it feels to others
<darthanubis> and to me, it seems ok so far
<darthanubis> gnome-screensavers was broken last week
<darthanubis> but it seems fixed now
<darthanubis> That was my only bug
<cyberalex4life> well, I would prefer gnome-shell over unity
<darthanubis> then use it
<cyberalex4life> the reason why I am on unity is that nvidia-prime is on unity
<darthanubis> oh
<cyberalex4life> and could not successfully change gdm with lightdm
<darthanubis> I dropped nvidia after issues with my xbmc box
<darthanubis> laptops are all intel
<cyberalex4life> well it has some tearing effect with nvidia prime
<cyberalex4life> and you better not change any nvidia settings at all. had problems with that
<cyberalex4life> the main reason why I do not like unity now is that is too glossy and messes with my eyes, so that's why I want to play with themes
<pepee> if linux 3.14.0 is released next week, will we have it in trusty?
<aljosa> scrolling is to fast w/ touchpad, tried using synclient to fix it but didn't work. any other tools to fix scrolling speed?
<k1l_> pepee: no. but features  or fixes get backported
<pepee> k1l_, ah, ok
<Fudge> are there any users here that use Orca
<Fudge> Bug #1297429
<ubottu> bug 1297429 in unity (Ubuntu) "Using Firefox with Gnome-Orca the caret becomes unresponsive and Orca access keys such as headings buttons edit fields stop responding." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297429
<Fudge> looking for someoen to confirm this bug for me please
<bluefrog> don't knw how orca works but so far it seems pretty bad in firefox
<johnjohn101> getting close
<wolfy1339> i cant check for updates at all, when i do "apt-get update" i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153061/
<pepee> wolfy1339, that looks like connection problems from your side
<wolfy1339> it's not... i can open it in a browser just fine, and i'm on irc right now on the pc concerned... so defenetly not that
<wolfy1339> pepee it can't be connection problems because i can access the repo's in my browser just fine...
<pepee> wolfy1339, are you using a proxy?
<wolfy1339> pepee, no
<pepee> wolfy1339, no idea, sorry
<johnjohn101> what are the chances of kernel 3.14 if it's released next week?
<CraHan> Does anyone happen to know if there's any way to suppress the 'wireless networks available' and 'you've been disconnected' notifications when you reach the login screen in 14.04?
<CraHan> I know you can use dconf as a user, but that only changes the setting for that specific user.
<CraHan> I haven't found how to change a dconf setting globally (if that's even possible)
<Beldar> CraHan, I on occasion run gksudo dconf-editor in the cli when needed but be careful.
<CraHan> Beldar: thanks for the tip. Got it working by sudo'ing to the lightdm account and using gsettings to set the correct dconf key
<CraHan> Of course an option to disable wireless at the lightdm login screen would be an ideal solution for me
<bluefrog> wolfy1339, have a look at the conf files  in /etc/apt. you must have done something with them
<wolfy1339> no i didn't
<bluefrog> then ask ovh what's wrong with their repo
<bluefrog> and by the way 13.10 is dead no?
<wolfy1339> ovh??
<bluefrog> well you are trying to update a machine held by ovh, no?
<bluefrog> this machine is not at your house, correct?
<wolfy1339> it is at my house, and it's 14.0
<wolfy1339> *14.04
<bluefrog> then it's funny. when did you install 14.04 and how did you do it?
<bluefrog> because you're trying to access an ovh machine
<bluefrog> whois 198.27.97.214
<bluefrog> and you're trying to reach the 13.10 repo
<bluefrog> http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release.gpg
<wolfy1339> yes for some packages, that don't have trusty versions
<bluefrog> your config is all mixed up. time to do a clean install
<wolfy1339> clean install of what? my whole system?
<bluefrog> and what       grep -r 7808 /etc/apt/*   gives?
<wolfy1339> grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied
<bluefrog> do you have your own repo?
<wolfy1339> my own repo?
<bluefrog> aptcacher or something like that
<wolfy1339> no
<bluefrog> then a ghost is in your machine
<wolfy1339> a ghost?
<bluefrog> pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list
<bluefrog> someone has changed the repo. as it's not me and you say it's not you then it has to be a ghost
<wolfy1339> the only thing i've done is add repo's through system settings... other than that nothing else i have touched
<bluefrog> and possibly do as well   sudo updatedb && locate apt.conf
<bluefrog> pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list
<wolfy1339> http://pastebin.com/AANdLhCZ
<pepee> http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu
<bluefrog> wolfy1339, sources.list is good so you have a proxy declared somewhere in your machine
<pepee> that one is down.. but the others should work
<k1l> remove the non ubuntu stuff form that sources.list
<k1l> and dont mix 13.10 packages into your 14.04 system
<k1l> that has to get wrong. but dont blame ubuntu for that
<wolfy1339> i checked, and there's one but it should have been disabled when i put the setting as "none"
<Ben64> what is the preferred way of getting a classic gnome look and feel on trusty?
<wolfy1339> i cleared it
<bluefrog> wolfy1339, obviously it's not disabled for apt
<k1l> Ben64: the gnome-fallback thing? no matter what its called now
<Ben64> yeah i'm not sure what its called now
<Ben64> 12.04 i installed gnome-panel and it did it
<wolfy1339> k thx
<Ben64> i think theres a new method, build into gnome3?
<k1l> wolfy1339: set a # in front of that lines (or remove the lines). then run a sudo apt-get update
<bluefrog> bad wolfy, he's gone
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-26
<RPG-Master> I'm not able to upgrade, I keep running into this error: http://imgur.com/cVjlEP2
<pepee> RPG-Master, how are you running it?
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> has anybody noticed on 14.04 that their bluetooth flat out isn't detected?
<RPG-Master> pepee: I'm trying to upgrade from 13.10
<pepee> RPG-Master, yeah, but how, from the console?
<RPG-Master> oops
<RPG-Master> But yeah, I'm sorry, I ran update-manager-d from the Alt+F2 menu
<pepee> did you run it before?
<RPG-Master> I've done it in the past, yeah
<RPG-Master> But this is actually like my 3rd time trying from Alt+F4
<RPG-Master> Alt+F2
<pepee> I mean, this time, did you run it more than once?
<RPG-Master> I tried 2 times about 4 days ago
<RPG-Master> This is my first time today
<pepee> can you run lsb_release from the console?
<RPG-Master> "No LSB modules are available."
<pepee> run:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<RPG-Master> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<RPG-Master> DISTRIB_RELEASE=13.10
<RPG-Master> DISTRIB_CODENAME=saucy
<RPG-Master> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 13.10"
<pepee> well, perhaps you are using a non-official repo?
<RPG-Master> ...You mean non-PPA repos?
<RPG-Master> I thought the upgrade dialog mentioned temporarily disabling them?
<pepee> yes, that's what the dialog says
<pepee> I have no idea, though, I usually upgrade in a different way
<RPG-Master> I'll try manually disabling all my unofficial repos.
<RPG-Master> I think that did it. We'll see.
<RPG-Master> Nope, didn't work. Ran into the same error.
<RPG-Master> So, pepee, how do you upgrade?
<pepee> either by modifying the repo lists directly (which I'm not sure is correct), or from the console, with do-release-upgrade
<rww> it tends to work. it's not supported
<RPG-Master> should I try do-release-upgrade?
<rww> (do-release-upgrade (which is fully support) and its GUI equivalent are programmed to deal with any quirks that are known to be possible during the upgrade, hence them being recommended)
<rww> RPG-Master: worth a try, yes
<pepee> RPG-Master, make sure the system is in a consistent state
<rww> s/support/supported/
<pepee> otherwise, it may break some things :)
<pepee> also, I think the best time to do an upgrade is at night, because usually there are not new packages
<ggreer> I have a weird/scary problem with my thinkpad x140e running 14.04: if I close the lid, it sleeps. when I open the lid, I see my previous screen for a fraction of a second, then the lock screen shows up
<pepee> night, american time...
<ggreer> if I'm quick enough with the mouse, I can focus an existing app before the lock screen takes over
<ggreer> and the instead of typing in the password field, I can type in the terminal or browser
<ggreer> *then instead
<ggreer> to work around this, I have to lock my computer before sleeping it
<RPG-Master> do-release-upgrade just said "No new releases found". do I need to add an argument to it?
<ggreer> once the lock screen is displayed, there seems to be no risk (unless maybe OOM-killer kills the lock screen some time later, but I haven't had that happen in a decade)
<RPG-Master> nvm, added -d
<ggreer> RPG-Master: do-release-upgrade -d probably
<ggreer> :)
<RPG-Master> :P
<ggreer> may the force be with you and all that
<ggreer> actually, 14.04 is surprisingly stable
<RPG-Master> Yep, got the same error message, just this time in the terminal
<ggreer> aw
<ggreer> I read the backlog. I have no idea what the problem could be
<RPG-Master> I'm seeing a lot of stuff like "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main Translation-en_US"
<RPG-Master> Err is a weird way of shortening Error?
<rww> yes
<ggreer> almost certainly
<RPG-Master> Making sure
<rww> translations tend to error out though because Reasons
<rww> least they did last time I checked
<rww> could try a different mirror though I guess
<RPG-Master> Yeah, all the "Err" in the terminal involved translation related stuff
<RPG-Master> So instead of "Main Server" I should just try "Server for United States"?
<RPG-Master> nope, not working for me
<RPG-Master> It would seem the "unsupported" method, as used by pepee, is working for me
<rww> \o/
<Blue1> where can I report a bug I found in 14.04?  I am in launchpad.net
<nlsthzn> hi, installed latest daily of Xubuntu 14.04 yesterday and I don't have a volume indicator in the panel? Known issue or my bad luck?
<Blue1> nlsthzn: I have it in 14.04 gnome
<Blue1> not tried xubuntu
<Blue1> cups is broken on my system here -- so I can't add a printer
<nlsthzn> I have had volume indicator in Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Gnome also... only missing in Xubuntu
<nlsthzn> volume control works with keyboard shortcuts
<cesurasean1> thanks yall!
<akiva-mobile> hey, should I report this as a bug
<akiva-mobile> when switching accounts from akiva to guest, and then switching back from guest to akiva
<akiva-mobile> when switching back, I have to enter my password to log back in
<akiva-mobile> and then I have to enter my password again, to unlock the screen
<akiva-mobile> that is really annoying.
<akiva-mobile> Also, akiva is set to not have to unlock.
<cyberalex4life> hello, I have a graffical bug in gufw (rules and listening frames are only big as one row each and also some drop down menu can't be seen correctly the first time I select them)
<cyberalex4life> should I report it, or is it already known and taken care of. I haven't used much ubuntu daily builds so I don't realy know...
<cyberalex4life> it looks kind of in here http://iloveubuntu.net/handy-firewall-app-gufw-1404-released-ubuntu-1404-support  but when there's activity it won't expand
<CyborgCygnus> Sounds like you should report it in the launchpad, you'll get an answer eventually if it's already been reported. Since it's a daily build I'd recommend waiting & seeing what the next few days updates do. I'm currently on a xubuntu 14.04 daily & I've worked out even though I've been updating since the alpha, a current daily image (since xubuntu provides those) always run better than my updated from alpha version.
<CyborgCygnus> cyberalex4life, I'm not sure of your level of experience with os's but if you're after something more usable & less buggy then perhaps wait for the stable release, unless you're wanting to be a bug reporter.
<cyberalex4life> trusty is verry stable
<cyberalex4life> actionally this is one of the few bugs it has
<cyberalex4life> I've seen worse in 13.04 an 13.10
<cyberalex4life> for me, reporting bugs is investing in the future stability and hardware compatibility of my system
<akiva-mobile> Cmake is not letting me built unity8. I tried this on 13.10, and 14.04, and am getting the same error
<akiva-mobile> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:64 (message):
<akiva-mobile>   Could not determine plugin installation dir.
<akiva-mobile> I have little experience with cmake; can anyone tell me if there is just a command I have to put in after ./build?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<akiva-mobile> BluesKaj, morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning akiva-mobile
<akiva-mobile> BluesKaj, Developing anything interesting?
<BluesKaj> not a dev, just an edgy user :)
<akiva-mobile> BluesKaj, ever thought of developing?
<akiva-mobile> and nice :)
<BluesKaj> tester as well, too lazy to learn dev work and what it requires :)
<akiva-mobile> BluesKaj, ha ha; fair enough. Its an annoying hurdle to say the least.
<BluesKaj> afraid i couldn't commit to the time required aswell, since >i have other interests that keep me occupied
<BluesKaj> akiva-mobile, and I'm old and grumpy and lose patience :)
<akiva-mobile> BluesKaj, but you have a heart of gold.
<BluesKaj> akiva-mobile, thanks, I sure hope so :)
<antagomir> i recently made fresh installation of ubuntu 14.04 on my HP Folio 9470m laptop. It has worked fine. Last night I turned the laptop off (as every night). This morning I turned it on and logged in. After login, I have an empty screen. I can open the terminal with ctrl-alt-t as usual, and open browser etc from command line. But the desktop system does not seem to work. How to fix this?
<BluesKaj> antagomir, try the virtual terminal/tty ctl+alt +F1-F6 , login , the update, upgrade and dist-upgrade, then reboot, see if that works for you.
<antagomir> Ok, I will try now. Tnx.
<antagomir> BluesKaj: did not help. Now I can't even get the terminal with ctrl+alt+t
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1 , antagomir , that will get you to a virtual terminal
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+t, doesn't work amymore afaik
<BluesKaj> anymore
<k1l_> works here
<antagomir> jes it also worked for me before this
<antagomir> anyway, now i'm in virtual terminal. i tried with gdm and lightdm but neither works
<BluesKaj> did you update and upgrade?
<antagomir> yes
<BluesKaj> run startx
<BluesKaj> if it uses X
<BluesKaj> KDE here , so no sure what's going on with ubuntu and mir
<antagomir> does not help much
<antagomir> i get to the desktop screen but it is still blanl
<antagomir> blank
<antagomir> now the ctrl+alt+t brings terminal again, thgough
<k1l_> video card driver installed?
<antagomir> no idea
<k1l_> modul get build?
<antagomir> but this worked still yesterday
<antagomir> how to check?
<vanadis> oh hai
<vanadis> Is there anything problematic about installing the latest 14.04 beta now and upgrading it then to the final as soon as it arrives?
<hyde> vanadis: it's beta
<hyde> in other words, nobody really knows for sure if there's anything problematic
<hyde> or can promise there probably will not be anything problematic
<BluesKaj> vanadis, depends on the hardware and available drivers, no one can predict without that info how your install will run
<antagomir> BluesKaj: shall i just do fresh reinstall since nothing works any more
<antagomir> or well, works but not on the desktop
<BluesKaj> antagomir, run this, we need to see what graphics chipset and driver you have, lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga
<antagomir> ok tnx. the output is here: http://pastebin.com/PqjpEd60
<antagomir> BluesKaj: see http://pastebin.com/PqjpEd60
<BluesKaj> antagomir, same driver that I use, but I'm not sure why it behaves differently on ubuntu vs kubuntu
<antagomir> hm
<antagomir> everything worked fine untilt this morning
<BluesKaj> antagomir, are you actually on 14.04?
<antagomir> i think so, what you mean?
<vanadis> kthx hyde / BluesKaj
<antagomir> BluesKaj i think so, what you mean?
<BluesKaj> antagomir, because the drivers behave differently
<antagomir> BluesKaj at least the login screen mentions 14.04
<BluesKaj> ok
<antagomir> I tried to switch to UEFI Native mode in BIOS. Now after turning on I see the message: "No bootable image found. Notebook will shutdown.". I can't get to BIOS settings any more.
<antagomir> Any idea how I can switch back from UEFI model
<BluesKaj> f2 on , delete on some and f12 ands fn +f2 on others
<BluesKaj> to get the uefibios
<antagomir> tnx
<mardan> hi is it possible to install Banshee 2.9.1?
<ikonia> mardan: is it the repos ?
<mardan> no
<mardan> in repos is 2.6
<mardan> 2.9.0+really2.6.2
<mardan> and can't find any ppa for trusty
<ikonia> ok, so there is your answer then
<BluesKaj> mardan, try the dailies
<mardan> BluesKaj, nothing for trusty
<BluesKaj> nothing? how do you mean?
<mardan> there is no daily build for 14.04
<BluesKaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mardan> BluesKaj, there will be ver really2.6.2
 * BluesKaj shrugs, mardan, if you're hung up on banshee, then my condolences
<mardan> well rhytmbox can not play 3 songs
<mardan> amarock is for kde
<mardan> so that was best solution
<mardan> (rhytmbox crash after 5 min)
<BluesKaj> that's one of the reasons I use VLC for media playback and the KDE desktop
<mardan> hm I am using vlc for video .... since I love foobar maybe I will tray to change
<BluesKaj> too many probs with unity/gnome atm on 14.04 ...tried yesterday to see how it would run on my desktop pc ,....gave up after 3 hrs, just not my style either
<mardan> and now you are using kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> i have been for 10yrs, tried to like gnome, but it just didn't workout
<BluesKaj> well almost 10 yrs :)
<mardan> heheh me to .... but gnome/unity have something that make you love it after like one week .... kde have best app on other hand
<mardan> btw that nautilus was change by "file" can I install any addons?
<BluesKaj> correction ,almost 9yrs , I did start out with ubuntu 4.10, my memory ain't so good :)
<mardan> hehehehe its like first love ;)
<mathuin> I have two systems running 12.04.4 LTS.  I would like to run 14.04 LTS Beta 1 on those machines.  Should I wipe those machines before installing the beta, or is there a way to upgrade using apt-get?
<ikonia> check the topic
<ikonia> as I said
<ikonia> and again, you never upgrade with apt-get as I told you in #ubuntu
<mathuin> It's funny you say never upgrade with apt-get, when that's exactly how I've done it for the past two years within this LTS, and for years before.
<ikonia> if you're doing a wipe of the disk that is not an upgrade, but a clean install, so you'll need install media for 14.04
<ikonia> well, it's wrong
<Pici> You need to use do-release-upgrade to upgrade your release.
<Pici> not apt-get.
<Pici> rather, use do-release-upgrade to upgrade to another release.
<mathuin> Pici: can I use do-release-upgrade to upgrade to the beta, or do I need to wait for the release?
<mathuin> I have a project with a shrinking deadline, so I can't wait for April 17.
<ikonia> Pici: has update-manager been removed as a supported method ?
<Pici> ikonia: it still should work.  I just do everything in the terminal these days I forget about the gui options.
<Pici> mathuin: you should be able to, but you should check out the beta release notes in case there are any issues with that process.
<mathuin> Pici: when looking at the 12.04 server guide I see that I can use the option -d to upgrade to a development version.  Is it reasonable to expect that that switch will do what I want?  I'm checking the release notes now.
<ikonia> you can always "man do-release-upgrade"
<ikonia> to verify the options are current
<mathuin> The option says "latest release".  If that means Beta 1 I should be fine.
<mathuin> (it says that in the manual page, which I had open)
<ikonia> what does -d say in the man page ?
<mathuin> "Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible".
<ikonia> there we go then
<mathuin> So _if_ this is the latest devel release then I'm fine, and that's what I was asking.
<ikonia> what other dev release is there ?
<Pici> it will prompt you before doing anything anyway
<mathuin> ikonia: if I knew that, I wouldn't've asked.
<ikonia> ok, well there isn't one
<mathuin> Pici: okay, thanks.  I saw it download stuff with 'trusty' in the name, so at least I'm on the right release.
<mathuin> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/6351/
<mathuin> Thanks. :-)
<sandGorgon> Is gnome 3.12 going to come to 14.04?
<k1l_> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8+4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 53 kB
<k1l_> sandGorgon: ^
<johnjohn101> I need help. i can't reset my ui size to 1 on the display screen
<johnjohn101> there is NO way to scroll to that setting
<johnjohn101> it's going to need to be fixed
<Konstigt> Am reading that GTK+ gains Google Cloud Print support. Does that help me, running Trusty Tahr?
<Konstigt> I have found this 3rd party app: http://www.niftiestsoftware.com/cups-cloud-print/
<GZA-Genius> hey all, I am getting a crash report every time I reboot and log into account the first time, it seems that system is not picking up my CPU correctly dmesg is returning ([   17.200780] AVX2 or AES-NI instructions are not detected.) Also when I go into VMware Workstation and go to setup a VM if I pick 4cpu's it gives me a warning that I am choosing more cores than available. (That msg was never returned on 13.10) I know this in not VM sup
<GZA-Genius> port I just bring that up because that data supports theory that something is up between sys>cpu. Any ideas/info would be greatly appreciated
<k1l_> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<fibz_> anyone else experiencing this? when sending a remote shutdown command, the system requires some one to press the power button to complete shutdown
<llutz> fibz_: have you tried using "poweroff" not shutdown command?
<fibz_> nope
<fibz_> yup that works, thanks llutz
<TJ-> fibz_: Are you doing "shutdown -h ..." or "shutdown -P ..." ?
<akiva-mobile> hey I am trying to build mir, and I am getting this error ./cross-compile-chroot.sh: line 83: popd: build-android-arm: invalid argument
<akiva-mobile> nvm; just going to grab the mir-devel
<trism> akiva-mobile: bug 1287600
<ubottu> bug 1287600 in mir (Ubuntu) "./cross-compile-chroot.sh: line 83: popd: build-android-arm: invalid argument popd: usage: popd [-n] [+N | -N]" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287600
<trism> although apparently fixed
<akiva-mobile> trism, Yah I thought I had the devel version, but apparently not
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-27
<interweb> Hi
<interweb> When does ubuntu 14.04 comes out ?
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> April 17th
<rww> odd, I changed the /topic to something informative a whileback and it appears to have unstuck
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow. | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule | Daily ISO: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current | Release: April 17th
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow. | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule | Daily ISO: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current | Release estimate: April 17th
<NicholasC> I've had a bit of a stupid: Rented a new server which came with 12.04 server, upgraded it and got 14.04. Would really like to go back to 13.10 since I need a package from there. Is there a way to do this (or to nab the package?)
<Daekdroom> Downgrading is not recommended.
<Daekdroom> (specially not for servers
<NicholasC> The server's a fresh install: Nothing's on it yet.
<Daekdroom> Just install 13.10 then.
<Daekdroom> But 13.10 has a short time of support, if you need a package that is no longer available in 14.04, you'll face the same issue a few months ahead.
<Daekdroom> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<TJ-> NicholasC: Is the package ont in 14.04 ?
<TJ-> s/ont/not/
<NicholasC> TJ-, I don't know. The package is rsnapshot.
<TJ-> "apt-cache search rsnapshot"
<rww> !info rsnapshot trusty
<ubottu> rsnapshot (source: rsnapshot): local and remote filesystem snapshot utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-4 (trusty), package size 112 kB, installed size 454 kB
<rww> (so yes)
<NicholasC> I'm going to sound like an idiot, but, what does that mean? I can't grab it with apt-get.
<Daekdroom> Do you have the universe repos activated?
<rww> have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<rww> and Daekdroom beat me to my next question
<NicholasC> rww, just now, before I did the get.
<rww> you probably need to make sure universe is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<NicholasC> Daekdroom, I have not. Do you guys have any quick info on that or should I google?
<Daekdroom> I don't know how to fiddle with repositories from the command line.
<NicholasC> There's a lot of stuff on google about that. Let's see.. Thanks for the help so far, guys.,
<NicholasC> Ah, just adding "universe" at the end worked wonders and I've got my package. Thanks, guys.
<thiebaude> Anyone having sound that is cracking using HDMI connected to a HDTV?
<tootights> hi
<tootights> I have booted to my 14.04 dvd. The purple screen displays with the familiar ubuntu loading indicator. Then it black screens. i can ctrl+alt+f1 break out, then alt+f7 still doesnt' load X. Any ideas?
<tootights> hello
<Beldar> tootights, Have you tried a nomodeset boot?
<tootights> Hi does anyone know if this issue is resolved?  1065902
<Beldar> link?
<tootights> No I have not, I am not familiar what that option
<Beldar> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tootights> Oops, sorry I'm hoping its the issue, I found it here: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1065902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065902 in pvr-omap4 (Ubuntu Saucy) "black/blue screen before installer, tty switch fixes it" [High,Confirmed]
<tootights> ok, it just looked similar, i gues snot
<DJJeff> having some serious issues with plymouth (bootup)
<DJJeff> oh bug is almost over 1 year old
<Gamoder> Hi everyone, I got the following problem (Ubuntu 14.04, 64 bit, XFCE): My nm-applet does run, but does not show up in the notification bar
<SwedeMike> I just tried a upgrade-managed -d from 13.10 to 14.04. The uprade stopped in the middle, and I then discovered that the "Terminal" dropdown in the "distribution upgrade" gui contained a dialogue box I needed to press enter in, in order for the upgrade to continue. It was to confirm process restart of "atd" and a few others.
<fibz_> file a bug against it
<elhoir> hi there
<elhoir> i have just tried to install Ubuntu 14.04 via USB stick
<elhoir> and it doesnt detect my NTFS partition
<elhoir> it acts as if the whole 1TB HDD was empty
<elhoir> (but it isnt, it containsta a Win7 partition)
<elhoir> does anyone have any idea?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<elhoir> any idea?
<elhoir> should i report that as a bug?
<elhoir> or is it known?
<thnov> can one change a bug on launchpad to be mapped against trusty? bug #1298287
<ubottu> bug 1298287 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Windows and icons stays on secondary display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298287
<kees__> what is the correct place to report bugs in 14.04?
<BluesKaj> kees__,  here's how https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<kees__> thanks
<Rovanion> I'm having this issue where mouse clicks aren't registered if I'm having my finger on the touchpad at the same time.
<Rovanion> In order for the click to register I must lift my finger from the touchpad
<Rovanion> This causes a lot of mouse clicks to go unregistered as I'm moving my mouse to the tab I want to click.
<Rovanion> The click happens with the hardware buttons under the synaptics touchpad.
<Rovanion> I've been struggling to find why my clicks weren't being registered and have finally found out that it's because I'm moving the mouse at the same time as I'm clicking.
<alket> Hi, is final beta released ?
<BluesKaj> alket, beta 2 yes
<alket> BluesKaj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule this one with 27th March ?
<BluesKaj> alket, if you already run 14.04 , just update, upgrade and dist-upgrade and you''ll have beta 2
<alket> no i dont
<alket> but will download now, thanks
<BluesKaj> alket, download the daily
<alket> thanks
<mbrgm> hi! simple question: if I have trusty daily build running on my machine, will dist-upgrade after the final release take me to the state of the final release?
<Pici> yes
<mbrgm> ty
<BluesKaj> hmm, system settings>multimedia>audio&video settings doesn't open in kubuntu. just hangs there... no pulseaudio installed
<BluesKaj> seems pulseaudio has no effect anyway because the desktop pc does th
<BluesKaj> the same , and it does have pulse installed
<edude03> Good morning everyone, so I mentioned this before but it hasn't been fixed yet so I figured I
<edude03> d bring it up again, I'm unable to get the 14.04 daily installer to boot on my T440, but it will boot if installed on external then booted from that
<edude03> What steps can I take to debug this issue?
<BluesKaj> edude03, describe what happens when you try to boot
<edude03> I'll have to go on so far is this https://www.dropbox.com/s/gu6a0xb9el8q2ke/2014-03-12%2016.45.40.jpg there is a kernel panic (seemingly caused by the drm_kms_helper) on boot
<BluesKaj> ok edude03 try ctl+alt+F1-F6 to drop to a virtual teminal/tty then update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<edude03> BluesKaj from within the installer? It kernel panics during the ubuntu load screen (before getting to the Try Ubuntu / Install screen)
<BluesKaj> edude03, make sure you BIOS has the boot sequence set to the media device that contains the live image
<BluesKaj> your BIOS or UEFI
<edude03> Well in this case i'm pressing F12 to boot from USB
<edude03> It's a UEFI machine but it's set to legacy so it's not that
<BluesKaj> still the boot sequence might be the problem
<BluesKaj> since you already have an existing install on another drive
<edude03> On an external drive that's not plugged in
<Wnt> is it possible to disable KMS wit some boot parameters?
<BluesKaj> edude03, did you reformat the target drive and remove the GPT partition put there by Windows
<edude03> Yeah the target drive is EXT4 formatted can't remember if its GPT but I think I went back to MBR
<edude03> Either way - that shouldn't cause a kernel panic
<Wnt> edude03: can you try disabling KMS by appending a nomodeset boot parameter in GRUB? https://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting#Disabling_KMS
<edude03> OK let me give that a try Wnt
<Wnt> in GRUB you should be able to edit the boot parameters by selecting the boot option you want to use and hit E
<BluesKaj> edude03, doubt that grub is installed if he couldn't get past the kernel panic, unless it installed during external OS installation
<Wnt> BluesKaj: I think the problem here is that he cannot start the live environment
<Wnt> and you can temporarily modify the boot parameters in GRUB
<BluesKaj> if it's there
<edude03> Yeah so the back story is this: The T440s has a 16GB SSD cache and a 500GB regular HD, I installed Ubuntu on a 500GB USB drive before and I formatted the 16GB cache part so I could setup bcache
<edude03> The 500GB external died / is dying (it randomly locks up with EXT4 IO errors) so I figured I'd just reinstall ubuntu internally
<edude03> So using the same USB I used to install to the external 500GB drive (but on a different computer) I tried installing on the T440s, but like I'm saying the live environment / installer doesn't boot
<Wnt> edude03: maybe you could do the installation to the internal drive with an another machine also :)
<edude03> I figured maybe what happened was the installer has an older kernel than the the installation on the external drive (since I did the updates on the external) but I've been trying the daily builds for the past few days and they all have this problem
<edude03> So I want to do that Wnt but the problem is I want / on the SSD and / home on the HD (which I'll format later)
<edude03> And while I can remove the SSD, I don't have anything I can put it in since it's an M.2 mSATA ssd
<Wnt> edude03: oh ok, I guess moving the ssd to another machine is not a possibility?
<Wnt> yes, I see
<edude03> oh nomodeset didn't work - it just displays the same error in huge font
<BluesKaj> edude03, is there a recovery kernel available in grub ?
<edude03> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gqu7l3xm1g2l4zg/2014-03-27%2011.07.26.jpg Also this is my work laptop - which is why I'm reluctant to just pop out the 500GB and do the install on another machine since I won't be able to switch back to a working environment in case of anything
<Wnt> I guess you could do the installation to the internal drive with an external machine, put / and /home on different partitions, then move / to the SSD using some working live CD/USB, modify the fstab if neccessary...
<edude03> Yeah what I might do is buy a 128GB SSD, do the install on another machine, and swap it for the 500GB
<edude03> BUT
<edude03> The reason I mention it here is because the T440 is fairly typical business machine and I figure if I have this problem more people must have it as well
<edude03> So it should be fixed in the distro if possible
<Wnt> yes, of course
<edude03> I mean it's all intel and a thinkpad which means it should have 1st class linux support (I'm not complaining though) so I'm just trying to figure out if it's just a matter of the hardware being too new or the OS being too new or user error
<edude03> I'm pretty much ruling out user error since the USB works on other machines and I verified it after writing the image, the bios settings are stock and the machine is mostly unmodified (save for the SSD formatting) so in theory everything should work out of the box
<BluesKaj> edude03, this laptop is also a lenovo , and the cdrom drive successfully installed Kubuntu, after trying with an image on a USB stick failed
<edude03> T440 is an ultrabook so CD drive is no bueno
<edude03> On another note - is there a way to run the installer from an installed environment (other than maybe booting the ISO in KVM and mounting the harddrive in the VM?)
<CarlFK> edude03: depending on what you mean.. look at kexec
<edude03> Hmm see I can think of a lot of workarounds, but I'd rather help fix it if possible
<edude03> I have a 16GB USB3 Usb with ubuntu 14,04 working on this laptop, the fix maybe to mirror that install onto the SSD but again would rather figure out the actual problem
<edude03> CarlFK kexec probably wouldn't work since it would use the same install image that doesn't boot as a rootfs no?
<CarlFK> edude03: du no.  I just got here and missed the OP.  what's going on?
<edude03> haha no worries CarlFK, basically the 14.04 installer won't start on my laptop, but I installed 14.04 from the same image on to two externals and both of those can boot on this laptop so I'm trying to figure out why the system can boot but the installer can't
<BluesKaj> edude03, the installer probly doesn't see the hdd
<BluesKaj> but there are already too many cooks in this kitchen
<edude03> But again, that shouldn't cause it to have a (seemingly graphics related) kernel panic
<edude03> It should just have no drives when the installer starts
<BluesKaj> depends on the boot sequence , where does it look first
<edude03> USB HDD then internal drive
<Rovanion> Is anyone else having the issue where mouse clicks don't register if the mouse is moving with the touchpad?
<Rovanion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1298345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1298345 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Touchpad does not register mouse click when finger is moving on touchpad" [Undecided,New]
<elhoir> hello, i need some help with a problem
<elhoir> im trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 from USB stick
<elhoir> but when i come to the partition selection window, HDD is empty
<elhoir> no window NTFS partition detected
<elhoir> so i cant install Ubuntu with dual-boot
<elhoir> (im using Win7 64-bit in BIOS mode, not UEFI)
<elhoir> some help, please....
<Beldar> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<elhoir> and, if i boot Ubuntu via USB-live, NTFS partition is correctly seen
<elhoir> so, i dont know what the problem is
<Beldar> You have a gpt partition table still most likely.
<mathuin> What is the recommended VNC-type remote access solution for trusty?  I searched ubuntu.com for tahr and got no hits while the hits for trusty were unrelated.
<elhoir> Beldar, how can i test it? and how can i solve it?
<Beldar> elhoir, Why are you installing a development?
<elhoir> Beldar, i like it ^^
<elhoir> Beldar, so you mean it probably works with 13.10 ?
<Beldar> hardly different then 13.10
<Beldar> more support for a release
<Beldar> I gotta go
<elhoir> ok, i will try to install 13.10
<BluesKaj> elhoir, try the legacy mode in the EFI /BIOS
<elhoir> Bluefoxicy, im already on it
<elhoir> laptop came with Windows 7, i formatted and reinstalled win7
<BluesKaj> what installation media ?
<elhoir> all under BIOS, not UEFI
<elhoir> BluesKaj, USB stick
<elhoir> i have an Ubuntu USB stick ready as installation media
<elhoir> i boot from it
<BluesKaj> disable secure boot?
<elhoir> but, it doesnt detect the win7 partition at the time of partitioning
<elhoir> Bluefoxicy, whats that?
<BluesKaj> and enable USB
<elhoir> yes, USB is enabled
<elhoir> i can boot Ubuntu from USB
<elhoir> but i cant install in HDD
<BluesKaj> secure boot in the BIOS
<elhoir> booting is not the problem, man
<elhoir> the problem is that trhe partition stage of the ubuntu installed doesnt work for me
<BluesKaj> elhoir, do you have an ext4 partition ready for installing ubuntu
<elhoir> Blues
<elhoir> BluesKaj, no
<elhoir> just empty space
<elhoir> ready for partitioning with the Ubuntu installed
<elhoir> as i have always done
<elhoir> installer*
<BluesKaj> I usually prepartiton and setup ext4 before using the installation media, it's easier IMO
<BluesKaj> BBL
<progers> Hello!
<progers> Is there anyway to change the caps lock press speed, because if i type A and fast switch to small litters and then type small a he will type at screen AA can i have microsoft natural egronomic keyboard 4000
<feneco> whats the release date of ubuntu 14?
<johnjohn101> april 17th
<johnjohn101> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<johnjohn101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<johnjohn101> feneco: 3 more weeks!!
<mbrgm> hi! i have an issue with the latest daily build. whenever I reboot, my system powers off instead of rebooting. this does not happen with a debian installation on another partition, so I guess it's not a hardware fault
<feneco> thanks johnjohn101
<feneco> i dont know if i install now or i wait
<johnjohn101> i'm running in a virtual machine.  thought about taking my main box to 14.04 as well but I always wait a month or so after it's released.
<janzert1> any idea when beta2 images will be out?
<IdleOne> !schedule | janzert
<ubottu> janzert: A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<janzert> Yes that gives final beta freeze as today, but I don't know how long it usually takes for images to get to say http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/
<janzert> I'd go by the beta1 dates but some of those actually show a month prior to the release
<ice9> does ubuntu 14.04 has Unity 8?
<Forkz> Hey. If I install the daily build of Tahr, will it follow trough to be stable at April 17th (assuming nothing breaks between now and then)_
<Forkz> ?
<trism> Forkz: yes
<Forkz> Great, thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> Are all flavors in final beta mode now?
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, I assume they are.
<SonikkuAmerica> Yay. Time to do-release-upgrade for me! :)
<elhoir> BluesKaj, i have just formatted the partition in ext4 FS - still doesnt detect it
<elhoir> its so weird
<elhoir> 1st time i face this problem
<elhoir> :/
<elhoir> ( 14.04, not tested with 13.10)
<BluesKaj> elhoir, explain , doesn't detect it, or make sure you use manual partitioning to choose the correct partition in the installer/ubiquity
<BluesKaj> elhoir, manual partitoning with ubuntu installer list of choices is called " something else" I believe
<elhoir> BluesKaj, let me try to explain
<elhoir> in the Ubuntu installer, there are two options
<elhoir> "use the whole disk"
<elhoir> and "manual partitioning"
<elhoir> i dont want to use the whole disk, so i go to "manual patitioning"
<elhoir> and, once in there, i see no partitions
<elhoir> it says "1TB free"
<elhoir> which is not true
<BluesKaj> elhoir, are there any other hdds connected to the pc. like an external ?
<BluesKaj> sorry elhoir , i have to leave
<mbrgm> hi! how can I upgrade to the latest daily version of 14.04 from an older install image?
<k1l_> mbrgm: just run the updates
<mbrgm> k1l_: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade will be enough?
<k1l_> to bring an older 14.04 to the latest updates, yes
<mbrgm> k1l_: ty
<mbrgm> one other thing: I installed the latest daily build on a server with a SuperMicro mainboard. whenever I reboot the machine, it does instead poweroff (couldn't have a look at it, but it seemed to be a hard power-off, like suddenly unplugging). is this a known issue?
<mbrgm> I couldn't find anything in the tracker, but maybe I searched in the wrong place or for the wrong term...
<mbrgm> when I reboot the machine with KVM console connected, reboot works, but it crashes when loading some modules.
<mbrgm> so what's the best way of investigating in this case/filing a bug report etc.? didn't do that before, so have to ask...
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-28
<ice9> who already tried 14.04?
<darkangel> On Ubuntu can you make a site with out port forwarding or do u still have to do that?
<CarlFK> darkangel: um... I suspect .. um.. what?
<darkangel> when you make a site out of HTML do u need to port forward it to make it public?
<CarlFK> "no"
<CarlFK> but I am guessing you aren't asking the right question
<CarlFK> web developers mostly always do their work on a private machine
<CarlFK> and then later deploy it to a public machine
<CarlFK> private/public is defined by how the router the machine is connected to, not the machine itself
<thiebaude> Hey everyone, is there anyway to disable login sound on ubuntu 14.04?
<CarlFK> thiebaude: sec.. i may have that
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<CarlFK> CONF=/usr/share/gnome/autostart/libcanberra-login-sound.desktop
<CarlFK> if [ -f $CONF ]; then   echo X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false >> $CONF
<thiebaude> ok thanks i'll do that
<thiebaude> CarlFK, i would try that by using ubuntu-tweak but its seems that does not work on my laptop and desktop anymore
<thiebaude> CarlFK, was i suppose to type that in the terminal?
<CarlFK> echo X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false>>/usr/share/gnome/autostart/libcanberra-login-sound.desktop
<CarlFK> that's a little easier (and yes)
<thiebaude> wish there was copy and paste in xchat
<CarlFK> can you highlight it with the mouse?
<thiebaude> yes i highlight it but then i cant select paste
<CarlFK> with it highlighted, middle click somewhere you can normally type (like a terminal)
<thiebaude> ok
<utusan> use chatzilla instead
<CarlFK> http://www.jwz.org/doc/x-cut-and-paste.html  "It happens that X11 programs have a second way of copying   and pasting text that is orthogonal to the Edit/Copy way described   above."
<thiebaude> i got it i found an option to save it as text, phew
<tootights> Hello. I've just installed 14.04 but have no sound. I have an Asuz Z87-plus which has onboard digital audio. I have never gotten the sound to work...Any ideas?
<tootights> The system settings shows multiple audio devices, but I can't get sound from any of them.
<tootights> Hello
<alfonsojon> Hi. Is there any progress on exynos support in 14.04?
<alfonsojon> The Exynos 5250 in particular.
<e01> ubuntu 14.04 still will using compiz, right?
<akiva-mobile> e01, yes
<akiva-mobile> e01, why?
<e01> because i hate compiz
<akiva-mobile> e01, why?
<e01> it's ugly piece of code
<e01> and work buggy
<akiva-mobile> e01, are you a programmer?
<e01> yes
<akiva-mobile> e01, Why is it ugly?
<e01> 10x for answering about compiz using
<akiva-mobile> Its more unmaintained if you ask me
<e01> thats too
<akiva-mobile> e01, like its performance is fantastic
<e01> just i can't figure out why canonical choice compiz
<akiva-mobile> e01, As opposed to what?
<akiva-mobile> Beryl?
<e01> it's not so hard to write some simple window manager, i just don't understand why is using some functionsrich wm just for managing windows
<e01> mutter is an option :D
<akiva-mobile> e01, i have never heard of mutter
<e01> also compiz works really buggy flickering and bricky on all my hardware in all these years
<akiva-mobile> e01 a lot of these issues are related to x11 though
<akiva-mobile> like for example; a wobbly window in which you can see the titlebar seperate from the window, is something that has to do with x
<e01> but while they planning to replace x11 to mir i expected they had own solution for managing windows
<akiva-mobile> e01, it is a lot of work, and in 14.10,
<akiva-mobile> they will have unity 8, and mir
<akiva-mobile> e01, have you thought about contributing to ubuntu? I am in the process of trying to branch unity8 desktop session
<e01> ahm.. had no time to contribute
<e01> just test ubuntu nightly every 1-2 months to see the progress of the distro
<akiva-mobile> e01, have you thought about donating to ubuntu? You can choose where their funds go
<e01> while i am stick to 10.4 on my workpc
<akiva-mobile> your*
<e01> once
<e01> with ~5eur
<akiva-mobile> Perhaps you should donate again to their window manager.
<e01> $
<e01> :)
<akiva-mobile> :)
<akiva-mobile> e01, if you find the time; you should try ubuntu-touch
<akiva-mobile> its pretty amazing
<e01> next my donation will be when i will be pleasured from the distro
<akiva-mobile> e01, then you should definitely try the ubuntu-touch
<e01> akiva-mobile: heh, may be, last time when i test it on my n4 (may be year ago) i brick my phone :D
<akiva-mobile> hopefully we will have a tablet and phone by the end of this year
<akiva-mobile> wow; bricked it eh?
<e01> i will never do it again until i see official it on phones from vendors
<e01> yup
<e01> i see just a blue light
<akiva-mobile> havn't tried flashing the bios?
<ggreer> I have a *really* annoying problem with 14.04: about half the time I start it up, gnome keyring daemon isn't running
<ggreer> so my ssh key passphrases and other stuff aren't remembered
<akiva-mobile> ggreer, that does sound annoying, have you checked to see if there is a bug reported?
<ggreer> every time I ssh or git pull/push or anything, I have to type it again
<akiva-mobile> O_O
<ggreer> I looked around a little. it's hard to find anyone reporting an intermittent error
<akiva-mobile> ggreer, I know what you mean; its hard to explain this
<akiva-mobile> any idea how to reproduce the bug?
<akiva-mobile> Did you do a fresh install or upgrade?
<ggreer> turn on computer. open terminal. run ssh blah or cd ~/code/whatever and git pull. around half the time, it will pop open a gnome input and ask me for my ssh key passphrase. half the time it'll prompt me in the command line, and do so every time until I restart
<ggreer> fresh install
<ggreer> I've been using ubuntu for 7 years and never had this bug. it's so weird
<akiva-mobile> ggreer, is this the keyring bundled by ubuntu? or a seperate gnome one?
<ggreer> whatever comes with ubuntu. I have no 3rd party ppas besides the one for google chrome
<akiva-mobile> ggreer, did you play with the settings, to automatically prompt you to unlock it on bootup
<ggreer> I didn't mess with the default settings beyond changing my desktop background and switching to zsh
<ggreer> (only for my user, not all users)
<ggreer> I have the same zsh setup on two other ubuntu machines and this doesn't happen on them
<akiva-mobile> ggreer, maybe the software changed in 14.04
<ggreer> although they're 13.10
<ggreer> please stop mentioning my name. it highlights my IRC client
<akiva-mobile> o_o
<akiva-mobile> :P
<ggreer> you can say things, just don't prefix them with ggreer unless you want to get my attention
<kblin> morning folks
<kblin> anybody else seeing a very instable wifi connection using WPA2 entrerprise auth?
<kblin> for my, sometimes the wifi just dies, and I need to "killall NetworkManager" to get it going again
<akiva-mobile> kblin, Did you check for a bug? If it doesnt exist; its important that you file one
<akiva-mobile> 14.04 is a big release
<kblin> I'm not even sure what to file a bug against
<kblin> still digging through network manager bug reports, can take a while
<msx> hello! since earlier today I'm getting these errors for official repositories: : GPG error: http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<msx> any idea about it?
<ikonia> msx: that repo has not updated its key ?
<msx> ikonia: o/
<msx> ikonia: to be honest IDK, i've been using 14.04 since a month or so and until today it was a smooth sail
<TJ-> msx: Archive update in progress; see http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/ubuntu/
<msx> ikonia: i'm somewhat new to ubuntu/debian, how can i reset the keys or download the correct ones?
<msx> TJ-: HA! phew, at least
<msx> TJ-: tnx! :D
<ikonia> msx: if you are new to ubuntu why are you using development releases and not expecting them to break during the development process ?
<msx> ikonia: *somewhat*, it's been some years i don't ubuntu
<ikonia> ok, that still doesn't change what I said
<msx> ikonia: yes it does bc i didn't say i expected anything else, i'm just curious about this error and, to be true, this comes handy to start learning some ubuntu internals
<TJ-> msx: I've always thought apt would be better if it watched for that file in the archive
<kblin> hmm, looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1226932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1226932 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Unable to Connect to Wi-Fi with Saved Password" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<msx> TJ-: absolutely! i will check the bugtracker and if there's nothing about it, open a ticket
<kblin> but seeing how long NetworkManager bugs go unfixed, I'll be happy to see it fixed in 18.04
<msx> TJ-: as you well say it's a handy and needed feature
<TJ-> msx: I might spend some hack-time to add it :) But it'll be 999 on my TODO list :)
<msx> TJ-: oh yes! the urgent things takes precedence over the important ones - i know a lot about that, lol
<TJ-> kblin: Is your network using PEAP or TKIP?
<msx> TJ-: I just checked with archive.ubuntu.com which doesn't seem to be under any maintenance and still have the same error
<TJ-> msx: Was this for a "apt-get update" ?
<msx> absolutely
<msx> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<msx> @zyga from #ubuntu-devel suggested a proxy issue
<msx> I'm not sure as I'm directly connected to the net
<msx> and I'm having this issue only with official repos
<TJ-> msx: OK, well that key is the Ubuntu Archive signing key
<TJ-> msx: Can you pastebin the output from "apt-cache policy 'ubuntu.*keyring' "
<msx> TJ-: okay, so the key is valid
<msx> TJ-: absolutely, thank you very much for your time, just a sec..
<kblin> TJ-: PEAP, but without a CA cert
<TJ-> msx: The issue is, it looks as if your local system doesn't have that key in the keyring, which is 'weird'!
<TJ-> kblin: PEAP seems to be the common factor in those bugs, I wonder if that could help isolate where the changes that caused the regression are
<msx> TJ-: here it is, http://pastebin.com/8YGaifuD . Now, i don't remember having touch anything regarding the keys (really!) but let's just say they're gone, how do I aquire them again and add them to the keyring? apt-key?
<kblin> TJ-: possibly, just having a hard time getting a reproducer set up where I control the infrastructure
<kblin> e.g. my suspicion is that the missing CA cert might be a factor, because NM is really, really unhappy about that
<kblin> but so far I haven't been able to convince IT to fix this
<TJ-> kblin: I'd do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" whilst starting the connection attempt, to see what is happening in real-time. I'm looking at that bug and the key line I've identified is "device state change: need-auth -> failed (reason 'no-secrets') "
<TJ-> kblin: It looks as if Network Manager is somehow forgetting/corrupting the stored secret, which means there's nothing to pass on to wpa_supplicant, which is responsible for the actual auth attempt
<msx> TJ-: if you're still with my issue take a break, i think i found the solution, keep you informed
<TJ-> msx: OK, your package list is correct
<msx> TJ-: now that i know what to search i came with a forum post with this very same issue from a few years ago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1880461 gonna try it
<msx> s fix
<TJ-> msx: Do it in 2 stages; don't do the "apt-key adv ..." since you already (should) have that key in the ubuntu-keyrings package.
<TJ-> msx: The error message from apt can often be misleading; the actual error is corrupted partial package lists caused by the archive update altering those files just as you're trying to download them, and apt not realising, or cleaning up itself when it hits a list file that is incomplete
<msx> TJ-: roger that
<msx> TJ-: *update* done renaming ./lists, creating ./lists-partial and then apt-get update: still the same error
<msx> and yes, ubuntu-keyring is installed
<TJ-> msx: OK, let's see if you have a local copy of the archive, then we'll check if you have the key in the keyring
<msx> TJ-: wait, i think you'll love this: http://pastebin.com/Zr9TppeL
<msx> TJ-: i may be saying the dumbest thing in the world but, has the keyring any size limit?
<msx> *might
<TJ-> msx: nice catch!
<msx> cool, now, what's happening!
<TJ-> Corrupted local package maybe? Show me "md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-keyring*.deb"
<msx> TJ-: 5ea5547e8f83b77d913b152a51d44edc
<TJ-> msx: compare that with "wget O - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-keyring/ubuntu-keyring_2012.05.19_all.deb 2>/dev/null | md5sum -"
<msx> TJ-: okay, i have a different checksum, it is safe to just remove the .deb or should i completely uninstall ubuntu-keyring and install it again?
<TJ-> msx: lets do some more research first, since the errors in that pastebin are about the webupd8team keys
<msx> TJ-: sounds funny, let's do it!
<TJ-> msx: see bug #1263540
<ubottu> bug 1263540 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get reports NO_PUBKEY gpg error for keys that are present in trusted.gpg." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263540
<msx> TJ-: excellent, i'm adding my own issue there now then
<TJ-> msx: The debian bug explains the issue ... too many keyrings being passed to gpg
<TJ-> msx: Summary is, remove empty keyrings from "/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/"
<elhoir> BluesKaj, hey
<cfhowlett> I would like to get 14.04 but I need to torrent.  Direct downloads *always* get scrambled on their way to China.  Where would I find the daily build torrent?
<elhoir> BluesKaj, continuing with your yesterday last question - no, i had no other HDD attached to the laptop
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<elhoir> cfhowlett, you can get the torrent from ubuntu.com
<elhoir> same ftp site as the daily build :)
<elhoir> (iirc)
<elhoir> BluesKaj, i have just downloaded 13.10 and build a live-USB from it. Letsw see if this works now
<msx> TJ-: :D
<msx> TJ-: don't forget to tell me where to send the pizza and cold beers
<elhoir> msx, here! :PPP
<msx> elhoir: lol, jotting it down ;)
<elhoir> ^^
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/beta-1/
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, thank you!
<TJ-> msx: mmmm breakfast :)
<msx> TJ-: haha, UTC-3 here, 07:45AM, so yes, breakfast indeed!
<TJ-> msx: Did that fix it?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, yw
<msx> TJ-: beautifully!
<TJ-> msx: bit of a nasty one, that!
<msx> i added this extra info the the bug comment
<msx> you tell m!! Btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1263540/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1263540 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get reports NO_PUBKEY gpg error for keys that are present in trusted.gpg." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<msx> again, thanks a lot 4 the time spared (y)
<TJ-> msx: reinforces what I'm always telling people... when debugging get hard facts from logs/error reports, don't guess :)
<msx> TJ-: as a friend likes to say, "it's in the logs"
<TJ-> msx: "except when it isn't" :p
<msx> haha, oc
<msx> ahh, well, i can go bed now with a smile, see you
<TJ-> O.o
<BluesKaj> elhoir, once you've updated/upgraded and dist-upgraded 13.10 run, sudo do-release-upgrade -d.  to install 14.04 from the internet, if you wish.
<elhoir> BluesKaj, yeah, thats what im gonna do
<elhoir> hope 13.10 works :-/
<BluesKaj> can't figure why the 14.04 installer isn't working
<akiva-mobile> BluesKaj, what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> akiva-mobile, elhoir is trying to instll 14.04 from a usb , but he gets a kernel panic before the install/try ubuntu page
<TJ-> BluesKaj: And checked the obvious things? checksum of the image, architecture of the installer matches the CPU?
<BluesKaj> elhoir, ^
<TJ-> elhoir: Also, if you're using USB, try different ports, direct-connection rather than a USB hub, and so on... any permutations of that nature can often reveal an (intermittent) fault in the hardware side
<BluesKaj> TJ-, i assumed ppl who are installing edgy/dev OSs do so when trouble occurs
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, I always assume people actually read the literature - guess how that turned out ...
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, ubuntu 12.n
<akiva-mobile> :P
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I dunno; sometimes we install to gain needed features. I recall the apache 2.2 > 2.4 release which added TLS PFC, had that installed on servers as soon as it got into the repos.
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, LTS only gets to touch my machine.
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, B-b-b-but what about all the bells and whistles?!
<BluesKaj> yeah, the old  saying , never assume , but in this case a certain level of experience and knowledge is understood
<cfhowlett> human nature - and today we had our first "Hey, where can I get 14.10?" query.  Color me amazed.
<TJ-> cfhowlett: I think that's more laziness than anything; I've noticed that people will rather ask someone else than research for themselves.... especially students! :D
<BluesKaj> :)
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, that was me! :<
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, :) no offense.  You wouldn't believe the silly questions I've posed here.
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, none taken; there is not enough time in the world to read all the documentation out there.
<cfhowlett> TJ-, I'm inclined to agree.
<BluesKaj> ok stuff to do for a few mins ...bbiab
<elhoir> BluesKaj, im booting 13.10
<elhoir> when getting into the GUI (Gnome), screen gets blnk
<elhoir> and it doesnt continue
<elhoir> is it normal?
<elhoir> blank*
<TJ-> elhoir: Is that just an xserver problem? Can you switch to a text console using Ctrl+Alt+F1, for example?
<elhoir> let me try...
<elhoir> no
<elhoir> i cant
<elhoir> :(
<TJ-> elhoir: Does it change the screen at all, or simply no discernible response from the system?
<elhoir> does anyone know if theres any incompatibility between Ubuntu and an Acer Aspire E1-522 laptop  ?
<elhoir> TJ-, no discernible response from system
<TJ-> elhoir: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne522
<TJ-> elhoir: in particular, see the "Booting USB media" section which describes problems booting USB media
<elhoir> " setting "Network Boot" as the first boot device in the BIOS; see the Booting USB media section below for more details."
<elhoir> what the....
<elhoir> oh noes
<elhoir> lol
<TJ-> elhoir: Also, under "Desktop effects" "Both with open-source and with Catalyst drivers the performance of Unity is slow,"
<elhoir> but.. mine is not a netbook
<elhoir> only a laptop
<elhoir> however should be the same, imo...
<Chipaca> so... network manager now thinks i'm “connected (site only)”, and some services have stopped working
<Chipaca> is this a known bug?
<elhoir> lets try that!
<elhoir> it didnt work :(
<elhoir> screen stays blank
<TJ-> elhoir: What were you trying?
<elhoir> install UBuntu 14.04 in this lapttop
<elhoir> via USB-stick
<elhoir> when using 14.04 in USB stick, it does boot, but it detects the HDD as empty
<TJ-> elhoir: OK... have you confirmed the checksum of the image on the USB device matches the ISO checksum?
<elhoir> TJ-, no, but i have checked the disk when booting with it and its OK
<TJ-> elhoir: You mean it doesn't detect partitions?
<elhoir> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> elhoir: OK, let me do some research
<elhoir> and 13.10 is as im telling now - blank screen
<elhoir> its really odd
<elhoir> 1st time in my Ubuntu life i face this
<TJ-> elhoir: Have you done a memtest in case there's a memory module fault?
<elhoir> TJ-, no i havent
<elhoir> should i?
<elhoir> its a new laptop, bought on Tuesday xD
<TJ-> elhoir: I'd highly recommend it; I've discovered sticky bits on many systems causing 'weird' issues that way. Let it run for 1/2 hour or so
<elhoir> ok....
<elhoir> hang a sec
<TJ-> elhoir: If there aren't any problems, at least we can have confidence in discounting that as a potential problem
<elhoir> TJ-, ok, memtest running
<TJ-> elhoir: Focusing on the installer no-hard-disk-partitions issue, I'd suggest, once you've done "Try Ubuntu" and then started the installer, starting a terminal and checking the boot log in case there are disk-read problems (check /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog)
<elhoir> TJ, ok, i will try
<elhoir> no errors yet, 4m30s elapsed time
<elhoir> i would hate Acer at all if i cant install Ubuntu in their hardware
<TJ-> elhoir: I'm looking at bug #1289980 which has logs attached, including the BootDmesg, so you could compare your system's Dmesg reports about the hard drive, with that one. searching for "ata" and "ahci" and "sda" should get you most of the applicable entries
<ubottu> bug 1289980 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Acer Aspire E1-522] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289980
<TJ-> elhoir: In that BootDmesg log, at time offset 3.191367, the disk discovery starts
<elhoir> but it doesnt say anything about partitions
<elhoir> only the physycal disk
 * BluesKaj wonders if elhoir has a GPT partition that could be preventing Ubiquity from reading the disk.
<TJ-> elhoir: it does... look further down for "[    3.281726]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >"
<elhoir> BluesKaj, i guess nope, i deleted all partitions when downgrading to Win7
<TJ-> elhoir: That is how the kernel reports discovered partitions
<elhoir> TJ-, oh true, sorry
<TJ-> "deleted all partitions" ? is the HDD partition-table-less then?
<elhoir> TJ-, lol, no!
<elhoir> laptop came with Win8 installed
<elhoir> i reformatted HDD and installed Win7
<Chipaca> $ ubuntu-bug network-manager
<Chipaca> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<TJ-> elhoir: OK, so what (should) it have now? MBR or GPT ?
<elhoir> MBR
<BluesKaj> elhoir, did you wipe the whole drive and create anew partition table?
<elhoir> BluesKaj, i used the Win7 installer partition creator
<TJ-> elhoir: OK. So, once the memtest is stopped, you can retry the installer, and look at its dmesg... posssibly pastebinit for us
<BluesKaj> hmm, that might havepreserved the GPT
<elhoir> TJ that will take some time... i have to reformat USB stick and load 14.04 in it......
<TJ-> elhoir: So, am I correct in thinking that when the installer partitioning tool starts, it shows the hard drive but doesn't show any partitions on the drive?
<TJ-> elhoir: Ahhh, OK... these things often do!
<elhoir> TJ-, yes, its correct
<elhoir> BluesKaj, how can i check it?
<elhoir> BluesKaj, also, should Win7 boot if i have a GPT instead of MBR ?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: GPT won't upset the installer; it can handle GPT and MBR
<BluesKaj> TJ-, http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/bios.html
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta leave for a bit ... bb in 30 mins
<elhoir> TJ-, BluesKaj ok, formatting the USB now
<elhoir> there is a BIOS update in the Acer web page
<elhoir> maybe i should try to install it
<TJ-> elhoir: Is the system UEFI or legacy? From what I'm seeing that model is UEFI
<elhoir> TJ-, yes, but i changed it to legacy before installing Win7
<elhoir> so now is legacy
<TJ-> elhoir: No, the answer is "it is UEFI" ... UEFI has a 'legacy' Compatibility Support Module (CSM) to provide BIOS services to boot-loaders/OSes that don't support UEFI.
<TJ-> elhoir: So, what I'm suspecting is you're probably trying to install in legacy mode on a disk that has GPT and has no protective MBR
<elhoir> TJ-, i installed win7 in legacy mode too
<elhoir> thats why im so confused
<TJ-> elhoir: I'd recommend installing in UEFI mode, saves a *lot* of problems. To do that, at start-up, you should be able to call up the system's boot menu and select the USB option that is *not* legacy... different firmwares use different phrases to describe the UEFI and legacy boot alternatives so you'll need to use your intelligence to figure out which is which
<elhoir> TJ-, but does win7 install in UEFI mode?
<TJ-> elhoir: Are you wanting to install Ubuntu alongside Windows, or totally replace it?
<elhoir> TJ-, alongside
<elhoir> dual boot
<elhoir> man, i wont have had any problems i i had wanted to replace Windows :)
<elhoir> i wouldnt have had*
<TJ-> elhoir: Yes, Win 7 64-bit can install in EFI mode
<TJ-> elhoir: I prefer UEFI, it's much better design than the hack-a-mess that is BIOS/MBR for multiboot support
<elhoir> that would require me to re-format and re-install all software lol
<elhoir> well, i can try
<TJ-> elhoir: Why?
<elhoir> TJ-, because i would have to re-install win7 in UEFI mode, should i?
<varikonniemi> the beta2 still has the ui issue: when selecting shutdown/restart it defaults to shutdown and will only show restart text after mouseover. So even if you click restart, up comes a window with two buttons, one says shutdown, one says nothing.
<TJ-> elhoir: If there is a GPT on the HDD then Windows will be using EFI mode.
<varikonniemi> touchscreen users cannot get mouseover, so they are confused forever, mouse users until they realize mouseover effect
<TJ-> elhoir: We're speculating until we can actually look at the drive though
<elhoir> TJ-, using EFI mode? hows that? i have set the BIOS to use legacy , not UEFI
<TJ-> elhoir: When you *enable* legacy it doesn't disable EFI, it usually just makes it available as a fallback, rather than disabling all EFI services. It does depend on the particular UEFI firmware though, so can't be 100% on that.
<elhoir> TJ-, oh, ok
<elhoir> so i should be able to change to EFI
<elhoir> and then try again ith Ubuntu ?
<elhoir> with*
<BluesKaj> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> elhoir: *usually* what happens at boot-time is, the firmware first tries to boot from entries in the boot-menu order. When legacy mode is enabled it can try both EFI and legacy mode. For simple-boot (from ISO images) it looks for a GPT, then a fat32 partition of type ESP (0xEF00), and then mounts that file-system and looks for "/EFI/boot/bootx64.efi"
<elhoir> aha
<elhoir> ok i have the USB ready with 14.04 again.... now my mother is using the laptop so i cant check.....
<elhoir> will try in some minutes
<TJ-> elhoir: If the EFI boot-loader search fails it may (if CSM is enabled) hand over to the CSM which will do a legacy boot (read sector 0 of device, put it at 0x7C00 in memory, and then hand over execution to it.)
<TJ-> elhoir: If the device is an ISO (DVD or USB image) it'll use the el-torito boot specification to find and load the boot-loader from the device
<elhoir> no, its not an ISO
<elhoir> is a USB.-live
<BluesKaj> elhoir, that's still an iso if you copied the image to the usb stick
<TJ-> elhoir: Which is an ISO image
<TJ-> elhoir: With USB on UEFI, when the firmware sees the USB device it'll check if it has a UEFI boot loader, and if so, it'll add an USB EFI boot option to the boot menu, and if there's a 'legacy' boot-loader, it'll add that too
<TJ-> elhoir: and to complicate matters, USB devices can look like DVDs (ISO style layout) or regular hard disks
<elhoir> BluesKaj, well i used the boot-disk-creator under Ubuntu
<TJ-> elhoir: Most live-USB's are simply a bit-wise copy of the ISO image into the USB device starting at sector 0, so it can emulate a DVD
<elhoir> oh
<elhoir> i didnt know it
<elhoir> well
<elhoir> what should be my next step?
<TJ-> You're learning the deep internals of booting today :)
<elhoir> change BIOS to EFI and start USb-live ?
<elhoir> TJ-, yeah, and its awesome :)
<elhoir> THANK YOU
<elhoir> :)
<TJ-> Once the USB is ready, boot the system from it using EFI mode if you have that option, do "Try Ubuntu", and then lets see what linux sees on that hard disk
<elhoir> ok
<elhoir> usb is ready, laptop is not - my mother is using it xD
<TJ-> elhoir: hahaha... it doesn't matter if you can't 100% certain boot in EFI mode, we don't need it to inspect the hard drive to discover the partitioning scheme.
<TJ-> elhoir: I think we have 2 things to do: 1) determine the partitioning scheme (MBR or GPT), and 2) determine which boot mode Windows 7 is using, UEFI or MBR
<TJ-> elhoir: with that knowledge we can determine how to proceed
<BluesKaj> I used a dvd image/iso to install kubuntu in legacy mode after I wiped the HDD and created / and /home and swap partitions with gparted live cd. The old fashioned method , but it worked without a hitch.
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Yeah, I think most issues are caused by a multiboot requirement where MBR and GPT are mixed up with EFI and CSM
<elhoir> TJ-, so next step, booting Ubuntu , doing "dmesg" and look for the boot process, isnt it?
<BluesKaj> This laptop is linux exclusive...windows 7 is a guest OS in VB, and runs fine too.
<TJ-> UEFI is way better for multiboot since it directly handles the multiboot requirement, which means we don't need GRUB to 'know' about the Windows/OtherOS installations
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yeah , no doubt
<TJ-> elhoir: Yes, dmesg is the first thing, then we'll use some tools to examine the disk in more detail if needed.
<elhoir> BluesKaj, the shit is that i cant make any of my computers linux-exclusive, since printer does not have linux drivers :(
<BluesKaj> lexmark I bet
<elhoir> nope
<elhoir> olivetti
<elhoir> any way photo
<BluesKaj> oh that's even more obscure for linux
<TJ-> elhoir: Yes, that is often an issue. I use network-attached printers for that reason, makes things a lot easier to manage in most cases
<BluesKaj> wife has a lexmark, no linux drivers for her model , altho they do provide linux drivers for their office type printers(commercial) since a lot of print servers are linux
<akiva-mobile> BluesKaj, Used to sell printers. Don't buy lexmarks; they are rubbish.
<BluesKaj> so I just copy whatever needs printing to her pc and print frrom there via samba
<elhoir> i could use a vm for printing... but sometimes usb fails under Linux
<elhoir> so the vm doesnt see any usb device connected
<TJ-> elhoir: One solution I've implemented for clients is to have a minimal XP virtual machine with the drivers installed and the printer's host connection redirected to to the VM, share the printer on the Windows network, and then on the Linux side use samba's print services to use the printer!
<elhoir> wtf
<elhoir> thats a complicasted way
<elhoir> xd
<elhoir> complicated*
<BluesKaj> vm windows guest OSs don't always see the local windows network
<TJ-> elhoir: But once configured, it's seamless :)
<elhoir> TJ-, :)
 * elhoir still waits laptop to be free
<TJ-> elhoir: Easier than requiring a dual-boot and shuffling things around
<elhoir> so, if i understand correctly, samba thinks you are using a local printer, but you are redirecting this "local" printer to the VM
<elhoir> am i right?
<BluesKaj> I'm just learning about VMs like VB, and i know there are work arounds for drivers etc to bypass the HW drivers provided by the VB, but I haven't researched that aspect of them yet, maybe I'll get around to it one of these days
<TJ-> elhoir: samba implements windows network services, like Windows provides. A Printer share on the Windows network can be used remotely from a samba client, via a local CUPS network printer entry
<elhoir> i have never tried such things
<elhoir> well, not true
<elhoir> i configured some remote printers years ago :)
<elhoir> but all of them had Linux drivers
<elhoir> not via VM
<elhoir> ok laptop is ready, will be back in some minutes! :D
<TJ-> elhoir: I'll always avoid non-Linux supported devices, but when assisting others there is not always that choice
<TJ-> OK
<elhoir-laptop> ok
<elhoir-laptop> BluesKaj TJ- im in Ubuntu 14.04 from USB-live now
<TJ-> elhoir: You're on the laptop? OK... can you open a terminal and do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" and tell us the URL?
<elhoir-laptop> sure
<elhoir-laptop> http://pastebin.com/f8CbkBy3
<TJ-> [    9.355751]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4
<TJ-> elhoir: Now try "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<elhoir-laptop> line 798
<elhoir-laptop> seems kernel does detect partitions
<elhoir-laptop> >S
<TJ-> elhoir: it looks like a legacy-mode boot, but double check by looking for the directory: "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<elhoir-laptop> doesnt exist
<TJ-> OK, so that is a CSM boot. Show me the fdisk output I asked for
<elhoir-laptop> i cant type the pipe character
<elhoir-laptop> hang a sec
<TJ-> elhoir: if the keyboard translation is wrong, try the "~/#" if there is one
<kjetil_> Hi, anybody having problem with google contacts in Kontact? Calenders is working but i can not seam to add my contacts?
<elhoir-laptop> uh uh
<elhoir-laptop> BluesKaj were rigght
<elhoir-laptop> fdisk says GPT found
<TJ-> elhoir: OK... so let's see what's there: "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<kjetil_> Running Kubuntu 14.04
<wabbla> hello, is it supported to encrypt the harddrive during installation in a KVM guest? it doesn't work here with Xubuntu 14.04, the system doesn't boot. it works with VirtualBox, though.
<TJ-> wabbla: The hypervisor shouldn't make a difference, I use KVM exclusively and never had an issue
<elhoir-laptop> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8  Usage: gdisk [-l] device_file
<elhoir-laptop> seems didnt work
<TJ-> elhoir: OK... so let's see what's there: "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda"  "-l" is an L
<elhoir-laptop> yes, i know
<elhoir-laptop> but it doesnt work
<TJ-> elhoir: If you've not got the pipe symbol, then do "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda > /tmp/gdisk.txt; pastebinit /tmp/gdisk.txt"
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. I want to know why Xubuntu 14.04 B1 detects my VBOX display as 640x480. It is even with Guest Additions installed.
<TJ-> elhoir: something you're typing is being interpreted as a bad command option; try reducing the line to a minimum to isolate the problem.
<wabbla> TJ: are there any settings to adjust? i just used default config. so is it working in Ubuntu 14.04 for you?
<TJ-> wabbla: I don't know what "it" is - you need to be much more specific about the precise error you experience when boot fails.
<elhoir-laptop> TJ-: trying your last command
<allstarsnorks2> Anyone?
<elhoir-laptop> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7168319/
<TJ-> elhoir: there's the problem "Found valid MBR and GPT. Which do you want to use?"
<TJ-> elhoir: So, originally the GPT for Windows 8 was there, then you replaced that with a legacy Win 7 install but the tools didn't zap the GPT structures from the disk
<elhoir-laptop> ahhhhha
<elhoir-laptop> so i can boot using EFI
<elhoir-laptop> right _
<TJ-> elhoir: No
<elhoir-laptop> ok
<wabbla> TJ: I mean harddisk encryption (enabled during iso-installation of xubuntu 14.04). when in virtualbox it asks for the passphrase while booting, in KVM the screen just stays blank.
<TJ-> elhoir: It's got confused. The valid partition table is the MBR, but because the GPT structures elsewhere on the disk are also there, it is confusing the heck out of the partitioning tools
<elhoir-laptop> aaaaahaa
<TJ-> wabbla: Have you tried holding down the shift key as it boots to get to the GRUB boot menu, and then starting Linux with the "nomodeset" option?
<elhoir-laptop> TJ-: so i guess i have to wipe the full HDD before reinstalling
<elhoir-laptop> using some CD/live
<TJ-> elhoir-laptop: Let's check you have a tool: "which sgdisk"
<elhoir-laptop> yes i have it
<wabbla> TJ: not in that context, but had to do that once. i will check.
<elhoir-laptop> "/sbin/sgdisk"
<TJ-> elhoir: no, we just need to zap the GPT structures, and then you can install in Legacy/MBR mode, if you want to. As it is alreayd using all 4 primary partitions though, you'll need to delete one to create an extended partition, so depending on the hassle that may cause, a fresh installation might be possible/advisable
<TJ-> wabbla: It sounds as if you're simply not seeing the prompt due to a display driver issue
<elhoir-laptop> TJ-: ok thank yoou so much
<TJ-> elhoir: Great, so, let's remove the GPT structures. First we'll back things up though!
<TJ-> elhoir-laptop: Can you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda > /tmp/fdisk.txt; pastebinit /tmp/fdisk.txt"
<TJ-> elhoir-laptop: that'll tell me how many initial sectors we need to backup
<elhoir-laptop> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7168344/
<TJ-> elhoir: OK, so what we'll do is temporarily mount the existing Linux partition (sda2), and back-up the first 2048 disk sectors to a file on that file-system.
<elhoir-laptop> okay
<TJ-> elhoir-laptop: "sudo mkdir /target && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /target"
<elhoir-laptop> sda3 or sda2 ?
<TJ-> elhoir: if there are no errors for the mount this command should show the root file-system layout of the installed system: "ls -al /target/"
<TJ-> elhoir-laptop: sorry, typo. sda3
<elhoir-laptop> sda3 i guess
<elhoir-laptop> isnt it?
<elhoir-laptop> sda2 is an NTFS partition
<TJ-> elhoir: After the successful mount of sda3 to /target/, you can do "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=2048 of=/target/sda_0-2048.sectors.bin"
<elhoir-laptop> ok
<TJ-> elhoir: with those saved you can "sudo umount /target"
<elhoir-laptop> TJ-: ok, mounted
<elhoir-laptop> now
<TJ-> elhoir: and finally to clear the GPT structures you can do "sudo sgdisk --zap /dev/sda"
<TJ-> elhoir: With that done, the next thing is to do a test that the system will still boot Ubuntu from the hard disk... if the GPT zap damaged the boot-loader it could fail.
<elhoir-laptop> hang on man
<elhoir-laptop> you are so quick xD
<elhoir-laptop> ok, i have unmounted ext partition
<TJ-> I do this stuff in my sleep :p
<elhoir-laptop> now lets clear GPT
<elhoir-laptop> done
<elhoir-laptop> GPT cleared
<elhoir-laptop> now what? xD
<elhoir-laptop> try to reboot ?
<tootights> Hello
<elhoir-laptop> TJ-: ? :)
<elhoir-laptop> okay, now partitions are correctly seen by gparted \o/
<elhoir-laptop> lets launch the installer and see what happens now :)
<elhoir-laptop> great!!! it works now!!!! :D
<elhoir-laptop> TJ-: BluesKaj thank you so much guys :D
<BluesKaj> elhoir-laptop, thank us when installs successfully:)
<TJ-> elhoir: Yay!
<TJ-> elhoir: Sorry I was away; got 2 huskies here that wanted to play :)
<kjetil_> Latest update of of kubuntu 14.04 gives me error message, /var/cache/apt/archives/krita_1%3a2.8.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<kjetil_> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kritaclonesarray.so', which is also in package calligra-libs 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4
<TJ-> kjetil_: bug ##1298805
<TJ-> kjetil_: bug #1298805
<ubottu> bug 1298805 in calligra (Ubuntu) "package krita 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kritaclonesarray.so', which is also in package calligra-libs 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298805
<kjetil_> TJ-: thanks
<wabbla> TJ-: I tried the nomodeset kernel parameter with encrypted hd. it works. thanks!
<TJ-> wabbla: That is the usual culprit, should be tattooed on the outside of the installer :)
<elhoir-laptop> TJ-: BluesKaj now im going to reboot to see everything is working properly. If it succeed, i will going to install Ubuntu :D
<elhoir-laptop> wish me luck! :)
<elhoir-laptop> bye!
<CarlFK> command line: how can I disable the screen saver (permanently) and how can I check the current setting? (I think the gui is broken)
<TJ-> CarlFK: screen-saver, or the power-save?
<CarlFK> TJ-: "brightness and lock"  I set it to never, click "all settings", click back to "brightness and lock" and the setting is back to "5 min"
<zoki> hi everyone, I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 Beta2 and the last couple of days I have some issues with akonadi/kmail/baloo
<cfhowlett> zoki, support is still in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> zoki, doh!  never mind me
<zoki> these services (akonadi_baloo_indexer, mysqld, kmail, akonadiserver) are always using the CPU and kmail is very slow
<elhoir> installing Ubuntu in the laptop right now.... lets see what happens :)
<TJ-> CarlFK: Grrr, GUIs!
<zoki> anyone with the same symptoms/problem with this?
<CarlFK> TJ-: somehow I wrote this script https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/late.sh#L35
<CarlFK> I have no idea where I came up with that, and it doesn't seem to work on trusty.  I am not sure right now what it works with (I haven't used it in 6 months)
<TJ-> CarlFK: probably due to that script expecting gnome and Ubuntu now using Unity?
<CarlFK> TJ-: sounds plausible - any clue where I should look for help?
<TJ-> CarlFK: Not sure, I don't use Unity because it can't correctly handle my multiple screens
<CarlFK> TJ-: huh, this file exists: /usr/share/gnome/autostart/libcanberra-login-sound.desktop
<elhoir> TJ-, BluesKaj its done!
<elhoir> Ubuntu is up :D
<TJ-> elhoir: :)
<elhoir> so, thank you so much :D
<elhoir> its awesome to see 13.10 didnt work and it has been fixed in 14.04 :)
<elhoir> so i can install latest Ubuntu :)
<vlad_starkov> QUESTION: After installing 14.04 Server I got the following issue with AHCI BIOS http://askubuntu.com/questions/136831/cant-boot-into-fresh-install-of-ubuntu-with-ahci-enabled Could someone recommend me hex editor to fix the issue?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: what values are in the partition table currently?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C | pastebinit"
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: http://cl.ly/image/3F1l3X2b3o39
<vlad_starkov> OK. "hexedit" utility is what I'm looking for
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: If I need to hexedit MBR on sda what should I do: "hexedit /dev/sda" OR "hexedit /dev/sda1"?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: The first
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: even if my disk is SSD?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: makes no difference. "sda" is the entire device, "sda1" is partition #1 on sda... which will start somewhere in sda
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: You'll be changing the 'faked' ending sector/cylinder  numbers for partition entry #1
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: so MBR is not /dev/sda1?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Master Boot Record (MBR) is always in sector 0 of the device. It contains, at its end, 4 x 16-byte entries followed by a final 2-byte validation signature. Each 16-byte entry describes 1 partition. MBR can describe a maximum of 4 primary partitions in that way.
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: to be specific, MBR is the first 512 bytes of the device.
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Got it! Thanks!
<utack> oh yeah, of course.... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY0NTc
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: How to boot Ubuntu server in most verbose&debug mode?
<vlad_starkov> The system does not boot. I'd like to get maximum output to console
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: edit the boot menu, remove any "quiet splash" entries, add "debug"
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: tried it and it seems nothing changed
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: But that assumes you're getting to the boot-loader... if you can't get that far, then that can't be done/won't help
<elhoir> you can do it within the boot menu, by pressing "e"
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Let me see where the system stops booting...
<vlad_starkov> elhoir: I knwo I tried it...
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Trying to boot 14.04. System doesn't boot. It freezes at some point http://cl.ly/image/1y1A183P0L3q
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: OK, so the kernel starts but seems to lock-up before it has finished parsing the sdf partition table
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I have the same issue on 12.04.4 64bit. That's why I tried 14.04
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I'm wondering if that is a side-effect of the AHCI/partition table editing you had to do
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I don't think so
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: You can see the soft lockup is with the udevd process, which is the Userspace DEVice manager Daemon
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: WHne I boot in GRML linux, I can obtain some logs from server's ssd. Here is the last line from syslog: "acpi exception ae_bad_parameter thread could not acquire mutex"
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: udevd will be creating symlinks for devices and partitions... if there's an error parsing the PT that could cause udevd to get stuck
<vlad_starkov> ubuntu acpi exception ae_bad_parameter thread could not acquire mutex
<vlad_starkov> oops, sorry. this link https://www.google.ru/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=acpi+exception&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=ctrl&ei=C2M1U8GBF82ewAOz7ICoCg&gws_rd=cr#newwindow=1&q=ubuntu+acpi+exception+ae_bad_parameter+thread+could+not+acquire+mutex&rls=en
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: That's caused by a motherboard firmware bug in the ACPI implementation. You may be able to work around it by adding "acpi=ht" or "acpi=off" to the kernel command line
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: yep, in GRML linux I have the same issue with CPU soft lockup
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: But then you may lose other functionalities as ACPI can't be used to determine system configuration
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: it doesn't boot with acpi=ht or acpi=off
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: has it ever booted?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: what is the make/model of the motherboard and/or system?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: in VMWare ESX, and in GRML Linux with noudev boot param
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: http://cl.ly/image/1O3h29371A1v
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I can only think that vmware is doing something to upset the guest environment in some way
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: so how do you I should do?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I don't know, I stay away from proprietary stuff
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: YOu mean vmware?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: yes
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: oh, I don't  use vmware, I'd like to try kvm. What do you think is possible to do with current environment? Is it HW problem or Kernel problem?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I'm getting confused. Are the errors on the bare-metal or inside a guest OS on a hypervisor?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 Server 64Bit onto  bare-metal
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: OK... your mention of vmware threw me, I took that as meaning you were trying to install inside a VMware guest
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: nope, I just told you so as you asked has it ever booted :-)
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: From my earlier research on that supermicro mobo, there are some BIOS/firmware ACPI configuration options. That's where I'd be looking for any options that may affect this. I'd also try doing a "load defaults" if at all possible, in case some stray BIOS settings is tripping you up
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: ahhh, I get what you meant *now* :p
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: There is only Enabled/Disabled options against ACPI
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Am I right understand that you think that the problem is in ACPI area?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: hmmm, the manual I looked at suggested more that
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: this is it http://www.supermicro.ru/products_spec_120.html
<vlad_starkov> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon1333/5000P/X7DBR-E.cfm
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Have you confirmed that system has the latest BIOS (most obvious thing!) ?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: the first thing I did!
<TJ-> :)
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Am I right thinking that if changing/resetting BIOS setting won't help, it means that that server is not compatible with Linux (at least Ubuntu version that I've tried)?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: No, I think there's something else going on that might be revealed if we could see the earlier kernel messages. The only way to capture those would be to connect a serial console and capture the log whilst booting with the additional kernel command line options "console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8"
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I'm on MacBook now. WIll try to find somebody with PC :-)
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: USB<>Serial converter maybe?
<rohan> anyone getting this error while trying to update packages in kubuntu 14.04?
<rohan> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/krita_1%3a2.8.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<rohan>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kritaclonesarray.so', which is also in package calligra-libs 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4
<TJ-> rohan: bug #1298805
<ubottu> bug 1298805 in calligra (Ubuntu) "package krita 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kritaclonesarray.so', which is also in package calligra-libs 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298805
<rohan> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> rohan: basically there is a bunch of breakages with those related packages currently
<rohan> TJ-: good to know.. thanks for the link, running apt-get -f install as directed fixed the issue
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Maybe. But I think to find someone with PC is more easier)
 * vlad_starkov I'll be back
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Yes :)
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: good new :)
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I've got COM cable and suppose to connect that Supermicro server with another one which I have SSH access to.
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: The thing is, what should I use on donor server as serial console client?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: "screen /dev/ttyXXX 115200,cs8,-ixon,istrip"
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: emm, ttyS0 ?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Yes, that'd be right for a real RS232 port
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: OK. Let's try :-)
<vlad_starkov> yay!))
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I assume you're using a null-modem cable?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Don't know actually
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: If you see data, then it is :)
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: null-modem means a cross-over cable - TX on one end goes to the RX pin at the other, and visa-versa
<vlad_starkov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7169718/
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I think made I mistakenly pasted just a tiny part of console output.
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Looks like "EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro" that is responsible, based on the timings
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: is it possible to get all data that I received in "screen"?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: If you save it to a log-file, yes. Start screen with the "-L" option and it'll create a screenlog.0 file in the $PWD. It can be toggled inside a screen session with C-a H
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: how to exit screen?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: *giggles*
<vlad_starkov> :)
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Ctrl+A then \   then answer "y"es
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: "sudo screen /dev/ttyS0 115200,cs8,-ixon,istrip -L" didn't create any log in current directory
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Am I doing something wrong?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: You shouldn't need "sudo" if your user is a member of the "dialout" group
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: it seems it's not
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: the command line looks OK; although I always put the option at the beginning of the list of parameters. Not sure if that is significant
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Ok that was fun though))
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: OK, probably better to do "addgroup $USER dialout" and then have the user logout-login for the future
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: of course, prefix 'addgroup' with 'sudo '!
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: now I learned how to connect to servers' serial ports )
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Thanks!
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: So, any thoughts on subject?
<TJ-> Does the supermicro have an IPMI module installed? If so, you should be able to do everything over the ethernet connection :)
<TJ-> which subject? screen not creating a log-file?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: How to check IPMI?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: let's not worry about that right now! Just thought I'd ask since that's a common way of having lights-out control of servesr
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: oh, this is optional card
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Subject = means soft lockups
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Can you capture a complete boot log using screen, so I can see *everything* the kernel reports?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: yes I do
<TJ-> If you can pastebin the screenlog.0 I can get a sense for anything that might be wrong
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: what would be the correct command, "screen -L /dev/ttyS0 115200,cs8,-ixon,istrip"?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Yes
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Ok, let's try again
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I added myself to group "dialout" but when I tried screen w/o sudo it said "Access denied"
<wabbla> vlad_starkov: did you logout/login? this is needed when changing group membership
<vlad_starkov> wabbla: forgot, my mistake)
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Ok. Done. Now "Ctrl+A then \   then answer "y"es" ?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: to get out of screen? Yes
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: to get logs
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I mean is it enough to just exit screen and pastebin log file?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Yes
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: or should I perform some special "save" actions?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: No, the log tracks the current state of the screen buffer
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7169894/
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Hmmm!
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: mm?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: not a lot of clues
<TJ-> That system has 2x SSDs and 2x 2TD HDDs, is that correct?
<TJ-> sorry, 3x 2TB HDDs
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: 2xSSD + 4x 2TB HDD
<TJ-> SSDs: sda sdb, HDDs: sdd sde sdf
<TJ-> oh, didn't see the fourth
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> oh yeah, sdc too
<lordievader> Good evening.
<TJ-> OK ... are sd{c..f} already configured into some kind of RAID array?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: currently nope. I just installed basic system on sda to check whether it will load?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: is it possible to boot with more detailed debug output?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Are the drives empty then? What I'm looking for is any metadata that might be on one or more of the storage devices which is being scanned and/or rebuilt, which causes the delay for upstart-udev-bridge
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: "debug" is the most verbose level.
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: they were built in raid 10, but then I found out this bug with CPU soft lockup, and then I formatted them and made a bunch of experiments on sda only
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Are you able to physically pull cables? If you are, I'd be pulling the data cables from all put sda, and trying it again. That would quickly rule in/out this theory that rebuilding/scanning on those other devices is causing this lock-up in the VFS layer
<TJ-> s/all put/all but/
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: This *feels* like a stray metadata issue, causing the system to attempt to assemble an array that has gone away
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: sure, let me do it. In few minutes I'll be back
<TJ-> OK :)
<b4dave> Hello. I just installed 14.04 and fire fox is not working. States that there is a permission error. So I tried to open it as root and it opened. Is anyone having this issue? And if so how do i fix it?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170002/
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: thanks
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: OK, so it looks as if CPU #2 is working and all the others are stuck behind a mutex lock of some kind
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: how do you know that?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: those last few lines; CPU #2 and #6 are missing from the set of soft lockup messages ... could be #6 too (thought I saw that initially)
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: hm, ok
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I've seen this kind of issue before with SSDs where they're simply too fast for the rest of the system, especially on SMPs like this
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I can see that sda5 looks to be the rootfs, and sda6 looks to be swap. What are sda1 and sda2 ?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Actually there were only sda1 (/boot), sda2 (/), sda3 (swap). After I changed MBR in hexedit, it becomes like that
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Really? that is worrying!
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I think what has happened is, the partition table is confusing the kernel because of some inconsistency
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: The same lockup problem has appeared on 12.04, 12.04.4 and 13.10 (in these 3 versions there was no problems with MBR)
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: OK... silly question but, could this be boot-order related? Because I recall that the other SSD (sdb) had only 3 partitions. This one has 5 (2 primary, 1 ext, 2 logical) ... is this sda definitely the boot device you're expecting?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: the thing is some firmware in motherboard doesn't work in AHCI mode if ssd/hdd partitioned in some particular way (this is a manufacturer bug).
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I disconnected all other 5 devices
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Yes, but that can't change how the kernel sees the partitions. If you're sure that the boot device should only have 3 primary partitions, then this sda isn't the device you think it is
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Have you done a USB boot from a live ISO image? That'd be my next step. That'd both test if the issue happens with a live boot, and if it boots, allow us to examine sda/sdb etc using the command line tools
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I have installed 14.04 on both SSDs separately. Probably I left connected the wrong device.
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: live boots very slow and then black screen
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Well, this isn't the BIOS/AHCI issue since BIOS has loaded GRUB which has loaded the kernel... but something is getting stuck
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: let's perform last action for today, and then I will try to install CentOS (just for test, as I'm Ubuntu user).
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: did you try the "nomodeset" to avoid the black screen?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: nope, will try it now
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: so, now we try Live USB with Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop 64bit, and serial console debug output and nomodeset, correct?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I suspect it might be bug #1282511
<ubottu> bug 1282511 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [kswapd0:31]" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282511
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Yes, that would be useful. The more we can bisect the situation the closer we get to an explanation and therefore a fix
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Do you actually currently have some more time to help deal with this issue?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I do; I'll be going for dinner in about 30/40 minutes
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: And I'll go home in 30/40 minutes (it's 11:18PM in Moscow :)
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Ouch!
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Just to be sure - the OS is the 64-bit version?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: playing with this server from 14:00PM
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I hate that! I've had to sleep in the cold aisle of a datacenter before now, solving similar problems!
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I understand. I used to do like that before too...
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: With Live USB http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170157/
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: is seems log not rewrites, so scroll to the end
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I'm wondering if installing kernel 3.14-rc as a test might be useful, since I'm seeing lots of reports of this across all distros with v3.13
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: how to install 3.14-rc?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: If we can get the darn thing to boot at all, we could use the live environment to create a chroot and install the packages from Ubuntu's mainline kernel archive
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: So the USB is 8GB and is seen as sdb
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I can boot in Grml Linux
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: what kernel version does it have?
<TJ-> is it the 2013.09 version?
<TJ-> That has kernel v3.10.10
<vlad_starkov> grml64-full_2013.09
<TJ-> OK, so effectively a kernel downgrade
<vlad_starkov> emm, actually not completely
<vlad_starkov> I can boot in Grml if I set noudev boot param
<vlad_starkov> then it boots
<vlad_starkov> otherwise it stuck
<TJ-> Ahhhh... interesting! because we see that its upstart-udev-bridge that is locking up first on Ubuntu... which goes back to a device not being ready
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: it boots with noudev. afterr system boot I run /etc/init.d/udev start and after 15 seconds it completes udev. no lockups appears
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Really really annoying I know, but could you try pulling the data cable from sda and then rebooting the USB? We need to finally rule out the SSDs as the cause of this, so we can focus on a motherboard+kernel conflict
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: yep, a few minutes...
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: That description reinforces my feeling that there's a mutex lock getting stuck on one of the CPUs... Another test we can do (later on) is try starting with maxcpus=2
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: If the bug still occurs with that, we should try maxcpus=0 which also disables the IO APIC.
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Which then suggests we should experiment with "nolapic" on its own, even with all CPUs enabled.
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: [   18.838058] BUG: recent printk recursion!
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Is that with sda out?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170205/
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: OK, so, it is the mobo. Reconnect everything, lets get back to the regular configuration, boot from the SSD, and change options on the kernel command-line. Let's go extreme to begin with and disable all but one CPU with "maxcpus=0"
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: emm, may we try without SSDs/HDDs but with "maxcpus=0"?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Sure
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: then if it need we'll try with everything connected
<vlad_starkov> ok
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Just thinking booting from SSDs will be much faster than USB
<vlad_starkov> yep, USB is so slow
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Stuck
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I'm waiting for a first CPU lockup message and then will push log on paste.ubuntu.org
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: OK... next test would be "nolapic" on its own, and then "iommu=pt"
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: this is just a small fragment http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170237/
<TJ-> (although I don't think that system has an IO-MMU)
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: has it reported a soft lockup yet?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: interesting now the system does not boot, the cursor is blinking, but no lockups messages appear so far
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: it is frozen now as you can see here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170237/
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: We might be making progress. Try a reboot with just "nolapic"
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Yep. A few minutes...
<TJ-> :)
<TJ-> Shame you don't have a network KVM attached to it; you could leave me to fix it :)
<elhoir> hello again guys,
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: full log from last attempt http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170259/
<elhoir> i have another weird problem with my Ubuntu box
<elhoir> this time is not the laptop, but the desktop
<elhoir> 2 things:
<elhoir> 1.- when booting, GRUB shows the menu. And in there, the 1st time i press a kew, keyboard lasts to answer
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: "smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (37337.90 BogoMIPS)" .... I think when you added the entry to the kernel command line, you missed out a space before the "--" so the setting wasn't recognised
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: you are right
<elhoir> 2.- in the lightdm, 1st time i get there (that is, 1st time boot) i cant use keyboard, so i cant enter my password. I have to log in as guest, then log out and then i can type password
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: That's a good example of why being able to see the entire log is useful :)
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: right
<TJ-> elhoir: USB keyboard?
<elhoir> TJ-, yes
<elhoir> errrr, no!
<elhoir> USB mouse
<elhoir> PS/2 keyboard
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: At this rate I'll airmail you one of my net KVMs!
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Done. Lockups. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170277/
<TJ-> elhoir: OK, so not the typical keyboard issue then
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Will fix and repeat the previous attempt.
<elhoir> TJ-, my issues often are not typical :P
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: OK, which should be, in total, "file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet nomodeset debug nolapic console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8 maxcpus=0 --"
<TJ-> elhoir: Nor mine!
<elhoir> :)
<elhoir> what should you recommend me to do? sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc and sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ?
<elhoir> purge and reinstall both?
<TJ-> elhoir: If it's a keyboard issue, I'd suspect possibly an i8042 controller issue
<TJ-> elhoir: when you can type, does it seem slow to respond, or jerky?
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Frozen. But no lockups yet.
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Cursor blinking
<elhoir> TJ-, nope, only the 1st time in the boot menu
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: This is an intriguing issue!
<TJ-> elhoir: I'm not sure then, sounds more like something else has the keyboard focus
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Lockup appeared. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170307/
<TJ-> elhoir: Have you tried clicking out and then in the text input box?
<elhoir> clicking? in the boot menu? mouse doesnt work
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I think that's enough for today. 10 hours in a row
<TJ-> elhoir: No, in the lightdm greeter when it gets there
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: I agree! How did you end up with this!?
<elhoir> ah ... yes i have tried it.
<elhoir> no way, i have to log in as guest, then log out
<TJ-> elhoir: Was it an upgrade from 13.10?
<elhoir> yes
<elhoir> i have been upgrading since 11.10 iirc :)
<TJ-> elhoir: I wonder if this is the issue?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/360696/keyboard-not-working-100-after-ubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Will try to install CentOS tomorrow. If it won't help, don't know what to do with this fu***ng hardware
 * elhoir checks
<robotti^> will mate and cinnamon packages included in ubuntu 14.04 repos?
<robotti^> and pipelight?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: If I'm around, ping me
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Yep, Thanks!
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Thank you for your time!
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: you're welcome; I don't like to let this stuff win!
<elhoir> TJ-, hmmm.. but this bug is about a problem with keyboard AFTER logged in
<vlad_starkov> We will win))
<vlad_starkov> Take care. Goodbye!
<elhoir> my problem is that keyboard doesnt answer inmediately after boot BEFORE logged in, at the login screen
<johnjohn101> that was one heck of a debug session
<TJ-> elhoir: That sounds like a BIOS issue then, since at boot-time GRUB reads key input from BIOS
<TJ-> johnjohn101: not really; we got nowhere!
<johnjohn101> TJ-: sometimes i wish it would be feasible to send the hardware to the folks to do the actual debug. I did the same with a wifi card years ago and they were able to resolve.
<TJ-> elhoir: The lightdm-greeter is responsible for the log-in, but not aware of any settings there that could affect input. The only thing I can think of is that the X server isn't correctly detecting the input devices
<TJ-> johnjohn101: For complex issues, if possible, I suggest a remote network session over SSH. That's why I suggested to vlad a network KVM would be helpful
<TJ-> johnjohn101: The problem with this kind of debugging is it takes far too long and you're reliant on the other party to faithfully issue commands and report results, and you can't just 'rummage' around using intuition to spot clues
<Beldar> robotti^,  mate and cinnamon packages, yes, pipelight not sure #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel
<Beldar> doh thought I was on #ubuntu, my bad
<johnjohn101> TJ-: that's why you need the hardware in your hands!! :).
<johnjohn101> how hard is it to install network KVM?
<TJ-> johnjohn101: Plug the device in and go! I have three 16-port net-KVMs here ... I can fix anything here, from anywhere with a network connection
<robotti^> Beldar: Yes. That's why I am here, because I am using ubuntu 14.04
<robotti^> Beldar: this is ubuntu+1
<johnjohn101> TJ-: so it's an actual hardware device that someone would need?
<trism> Beldar: actually cinnamon was deleted in trusty a couple months ago (though there is stilla ghost in -proposed)
<johnjohn101> trism: will there eventually be a way to put cinnamon on 14.04?
<Daekdroom> There should be a PPA for it.
<TJ-> johnjohn101: Yes, it has an ethernet port, and then has multiple connections to PCs with either PS/2 style keyboard/mouse or USB style (you have different modules for each)
<trism> johnjohn101: not sure, it was deleted from debian testing and moved to unstable so might not see it again until 14.10
<TJ-> johnjohn101: Most server-class hardware has IPMI which does the same thing, and gives you remote BIOS-level access in the same way
<johnjohn101> TJ-: so can you find a link of what that guy would have needed?  just curious
<Beldar> trism, Ah, thanks, there has been glitches with it on releases since 13.10, heh I never use it is all.
<TJ-> johnjohn101: you mean to get remote access? That motherboard (can) take an IPMI module. If that was available, just plug the ethernet cable into it and give it an IP, and configure routing and firewall
<johnjohn101> TJ-: oh ok but it has to be on the mb, right?  not my el cheapo board, right?
<TJ-> johnjohn101: For IPMI, yes. For an external net-KVM (Keyboard-Video-Mouse) controller, any system can be controlled
<johnjohn101> TJ-: interesting.  you could solve a lot of issues that way
<TJ-> johnjohn101: Yes, that's how we do it in professional/datacenter configurations
<johnjohn101> TJ-: learn something new everyday
<TJ-> johnjohn101: You wait, for large chassis-based systems there's IMM (IBM), DARC and CMC (Dell), Insight (HP)
<johnjohn101> TJ-: yeah, interesting.  that said, i'm glad i don't have to support hardware
<dsmith> After running update-manager -d, I see that 14.04 is available... but the release notes say "This is still an ALPHA release. Do not install it on production machines." Are these release notes correct, or should is it actually the beta2 release?
<rww> dsmith: it's the beta release, but the sentiment's the same
<johnjohn101> always back up your data before you upgrade
<dsmith> understood, thanks
<mardan> hi can someone help me with audio auto hdmi swich?
<mardan> I am using tv quite a lot and its annoing to do it by hand
<SuperLag> mamarley: you around?
<SuperLag> mamarley was suggesting the other day, that I'd get better battery life on my W530, by using the BLOB driver. My question is this. There are quite a few nvidia-* packages in the repo. Which one should I install?
<mamarley> SuperLag: I believe nvidia-331 is the latest one in the repo right now.
<mamarley> There is also a 334 beta release out, but that isn't packaged by Ubuntu (or even by xorg-edgers) yet.
<SuperLag> Okay. I want the most stable release I can get, as far as that goes.
<mamarley> However, there are packages for Saucy and Trusty in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/nvidia
<mamarley> I use 334 and have had zero problems with a Quadro NVS 5400M.
<johnjohn101> mamarley: how are you able to put a ppa on launchpad?
<mamarley> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/nvidia
<mamarley> Oops, wrong link.
<mamarley> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<johnjohn101> so you basically compile the nvidia 334 from source and then create a .deb which you add to this ppa?
<TJ-> johnjohn101: No, all uploads to PPAs are source-code. The PPA builders compile that into binaries and build the packages, then copy them to the PPA repository
<CarlFK> TJ-: guessing the magic is your package install script take care of downloading the binary blob?
<FernandoMiguel> unity is kinda broken isn't it ?
<FernandoMiguel> 1st boot, I had no desktop
<FernandoMiguel> on the 2nd boot, no unity panel
<johnjohn101> TJ-: I'm not going to copy what mamarley did but i want to try to figure out the steps. i know you download the source and there is a .run file and then you run a few commands to execute it.  what does mamareley actually provide?
<CarlFK> FernandoMiguel: my 3 hour old install seems to be working ok
<FernandoMiguel> beats me what's going one
<FernandoMiguel> I've noticed a few unity update in the last few days
<TJ-> johnjohn101: Our nvidia packages use DKMS - Dynamic Kernel Module Support - packaging to arrange the native source to be installed in /usr/src/ and then when the package is installed on the client PC it is built there against the running/installed kernel version(s) and the modules installed. The package in the PPA is just source-code in a format that DKMS can use
<johnjohn101> TJ-: ok that makes sense to me.
<johnjohn101> i forgot that nvidia is compiled as a kernel module. i used to do it a long time ago but that hardware is ancient history
<FernandoMiguel> any ideas on how to recover my poor old WM ?
<FernandoMiguel> no one ?
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<johnjohn101> thank you TJ-
<SuperLag> mamarley: hot damn.
<SuperLag> mamarley: I just stuck with 331.
<SuperLag> works like a charm
<SuperLag> I was nervous, given what had happened the last time.
<mamarley> SuperLag: Great!
<Blue1> I am having issues trying to add a printer to ubuntu-gnome
<fibz_> any specific error or issue?
<Blue1> let me reproduce that
<Blue1> cups-pk-helper
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm testing kubuntu14.04 and I'm having a little trouble with kdeconnect...I can't browse my mobile and dolphin presents and "Invalid protocol" message when I put kdeconnect:/ on the url
<Blue1> looks like a dupe of 1299189
<Blue1> ahh even localhost:631  -- if I click on anything on the cups admin page it comes up with notfound
<CarlFK>  /j #dconf
<CarlFK> derp.
<Savour>  hello, i looking for way to autologin with lubuntu, i am using lubuntu 14.04 and i cannot locate the appopriate config file
<Savour> the config files of lightdm have been moved to new locations
<CarlFK> Savour:  did I give you something yesterday?
<CarlFK> I have been fighting with exactly that for a day or two now
<CarlFK> and I think I told someone the wrong thing
<Savour> i tried every suspeciues file
<Savour> &suspicious
<Savour> but no luck
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7171393/
<CarlFK> $NUSER is the username
<Savour> aha 12-autologin.conf is key i supose
<CarlFK> Savour: na, you just need a file in that dir
<CarlFK> something else put some 10's and 20's in there, so 12 seemed like it would not collide
<CarlFK> I did that, then # service lightdm restart
<CarlFK> and it logged me in
<Savour> thanks, i was suspecting that i need to create a new file
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-29
<Savour> but i had no clue
<Savour> by the way the autologin-user-timeout=XX  does work?
<CarlFK> let me know if it works - I have moved onto disabeling the  screen saver now
<Savour> it worked !!!
<CarlFK> yay :)
<CarlFK> autologin-user-timeout=XX - no clue
<Savour> aa i was fighting with the screensave before an hour
<Savour> lolz
<CarlFK> like this?  dconf read /org/gnome/desktop/session/idle-delay
<Savour> i installed the xscreensaver
<Savour> apt-get install -y xscreensaver
<CarlFK> I want less screen saver, not more lol
<Savour> then you have the screensaver options in menu->preferences->screensaver
<Savour> or run xscreensaver-demo it is the same dialog i think
<CarlFK> I am trying to script it so I can set it as part of an automated install
<Savour> oh ok
<Savour> it would be usefull to locate the config anyway
<CarlFK> the results change as I change it in the gui:  dconf read /org/gnome/desktop/session/idle-delay
<CarlFK> like if I set 10 min, that returns "uint32 600", but I can't seem to use "dconf write..." to change what the gui shows
<CarlFK> it's weird.
<Savour> indeed, does it work?
<CarlFK> I think I have it...  this sets 10 min, and changes the gui: dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/session/idle-delay "uint32 600"
<CarlFK> now lets see if setting it to 1 gives me a 1 second screen saver ...
<CarlFK> success!
<onlty> Im gonna steal the cookies
<onlty> from HTTP requsets
<donc3> hi
<donc3> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 but it gives me a grub-install error in the installation
<donc3> could someone help me??
<danialbehzadi> New unity conflicts with "Gnome Compatibility" Plugin of compiz and it makes troubles for those who upgrade from previous releases
<keturn> ah-hah, this is probably the right channel to talk about Trusty.
<keturn> The python glib & gtk+ bindings are not working here, which means lots and lots of things are failing
<keturn> including launchpad, software-center, etc
<keturn> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1292785 a few weeks back.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292785 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center-dbus crashed with AttributeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/_propertyhelper.py: 'module' object has no attribute '_gi'" [Medium,New]
<keturn> so two questions I guess: Are these programs supposed to be using python2 or python3?
<keturn> second, is there anything else I can be doing to help that bug along? I know lots of python and a little about gtk and not much about the current methods used for the binding between the two.
<darkprincenh> Howdy everyone!
<darkprincenh> Random question. Anyone up to trying to answer it?
<fibz_> possibly
<darkprincenh> Okie dokie then. When I start up my computer and come to the login screen, it sits there for about 30 seconds until I can input my password.  Is that "normal" for this currently un-released release?
<darkprincenh> I think it has to do with connecting to my wireless network, but I'm not sure.
<darkprincenh> Why it would do that before I logged into my account makes no sense. I would think it should wait to connect until after the desktop has started loading.
<keturn> hmm, my 13.10 system certainly lets you log in before the wifi is connected.  (my 14.04 only has ethernet)
<danialbehzadi> darkprincenh: No. It is not "normal"
<darkprincenh> I could never run 13.10 for whatever reason. It would load to a black screen every time I installed it.  No matter the architecture or whether or not I enabled my nvidia card (which I have since removed due to a bad fan)
<danialbehzadi> darkprincenh: you should be able to enter your password whether it is connected to network or not. File a bug via "ubuntu-bug lightdm"
<darkprincenh> I've noticed that if I use the KDE desktop, there is a significant wait between logging in and when my sound system comes "online".  This is usually accompanied by a notification that I have connected to my network.
<darkprincenh> You mis-understand, sir.
<danialbehzadi> darkprincenh: How old is your computer?
<darkprincenh> I can log in either way, connected or not.
<darkprincenh> It's an Intel Core2Quad with 8gb of DDR3
<darkprincenh> Older by today's standards, but a beast none-the-less.
<darkprincenh> Let me reboot back to the other partition.  I'm in xubunut LTS right now and it flies.
<darkprincenh> I want to check my logs for some things.
<darkprincenh> I'm back
<darkprincenh> exit
<msx> Hi all, just upgraded this package: kerneloops-daemon (0.12+git20090217-3ubuntu7) and got this: update-rc.d: warning: default stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match kerneloops Default-Stop values (1)
<msx> it's that expected?
<msx> *is
<darkangel> is 33 Celsius Hot for a Ubuntu Hard drive?
<ggreer> http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en/us/archive/disk_failures.pdf <-- see section 3.4 on pages 5 and 6
<SuperLag> zsync is awesome
<friendly-ghost> hello guys
<friendly-ghost> I did a frensh install of Trusty with today's image
<friendly-ghost> and I got the following error:
<friendly-ghost> Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.
<friendly-ghost> This is a fatal error.
<friendly-ghost> Anyone here?
<Blue1> boo
<friendly-ghost> hahahahahaha :D
<friendly-ghost> I just came back :D
<Blue1> I didn't get that - but you can try to recover it.  this may/maynot help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<friendly-ghost> yeah, when you see a ghost, one says "Boooooooo!"
<friendly-ghost> hahahahahaha
<Blue1> ymmv applies
<friendly-ghost> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7172619/
<friendly-ghost> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7172645/
<Blue1> it looks like you may not have a valid parition -- you might try running gparted
<Blue1> to make sure.
<friendly-ghost> funny thing is that gparted dosn't see al my partition.
<Blue1> fdisk -- I haven't used that in ages...
<friendly-ghost> xD
<Blue1> I am not sure  fdisk will has gpt support to be honest -- gparted I know does
<Blue1> ahh here it is:   WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Blue1> that is in the output you pasted
<Blue1> note that if you intend to use windows 7 -- gpt is incompatible
<friendly-ghost> http://i57.tinypic.com/28juo1.png
<friendly-ghost> I never dual-booted. It only has Ubuntu.
<Blue1> okay let me fire up gparted pdq
<friendly-ghost> This laptop had originnally Ubuntu 13.10, but I replaced it with Ubuntu gnome Trusty, which upon installation showed me that bootloader problem
<Blue1> i did not have those issues - but then I installed on msdos too
<Blue1> gparted/device/create new partition table/ -- will allow you to create gpt and msdos
<friendly-ghost> I'm wary about using gparted now since it is not showing all my partitions.
<friendly-ghost> oh, wait. Never mind.
<friendly-ghost> Ok, I didn't think about switching the drives in gparted. First time having more than 1 drive in my computer xD
<friendly-ghost> So, could you explain what shall I do next?
<friendly-ghost> :)
<friendly-ghost> I tried erasing the all the partitions in sdb and re-install, but that didn't work either.
<akiva-mobile> does anyone here have xchat? I want to verify a bug
<friendly-ghost> Sorry, I'm using Empathy.
<Blue1> pidgin
<Blue1> why do you need xchat?
<Blue1> friendly-ghost: right, but did you create the partition table?
<Blue1> deleting the partitions does NOT create the partition table
<bekks> deleting partitions implies that there is a partition table already.
<Blue1> right, but he is trying to create gpt
<akiva-mobile> Blue1, its for the hud. An option of setting the view to tree is not working
<akiva-mobile> but it works for others
<Blue1> ahh that's more advanced then anything I do.
<Blue1> ru using unity?
<akiva-mobile> Blue1, me?
<Blue1> yes sorry
<Blue1> long day...
<akiva-mobile> yah
<akiva-mobile> lol
<akiva-mobile> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Blue1> i am using gnome
<akiva-mobile> bah botbuntu isnt here :P
<rww> what is a botbuntu
<Blue1> gnome today.  gnome tomorrow...well
<akiva-mobile> rww, skynet
<Blue1> off topic - but I am sure glad I am not using xp -- night folks
<friendly-ghost> I'm back.
<akiva-mobile> hey building unity8 was working last night in qtcreator, but today it is telling me that no executable is specified. What do I need to do to fix that?
<friendly-ghost> Well, after installing Ubuntu trusty on top of Ubuntu 13.10 that came with this laptop, I encountered that bootloading problem, so I deleted the parition, and reinstalled again, but it did not work either
<akiva-mobile> friendly-ghost, bios or uefi?
<friendly-ghost> BIOS
<friendly-ghost> akiva-mobile: never had windows installed on this laptop, so I had no need for UEFI ;-)
<akiva-mobile> very strange that you would be getting grub errors; Usually ubuntu handles the boodloader excellently
<friendly-ghost> I installed and reinstalled multiple times on my previous computers too. This is the first time it has happened. Then again it is a development brunch
<friendly-ghost> Maybe it has something to do with crypt-luk ?
<friendly-ghost> Someone gave e this link: www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<friendly-ghost> This is me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2213852&p=12971158#post12971158
<ggreer> I managed to set up a dual-boot 14.04/windows 8.1 laptop with the ubuntu partition encrypted with luks. everything works except hibernation (suspend to disk)
<ggreer> it was not easy
<ggreer> the lack of hibernation is because I accidentally encrypted a partition instead of creating a whole luks encrypted volume. I didn't want to redo the ubuntu install
<friendly-ghost> I'm gettingn sleepy :(
<friendly-ghost> :9 :(
<friendly-ghost> but I still haven't fixed this xD
<ggreer> probably best to sleep on it. anything you do now is likely to be a mistake
<friendly-ghost> hahahahahah :D
<ggreer> the computer isn't going to spoil overnight
<ggreer> :)
<Beldar> !bootinfo| friendly-ghost run this script and add to your thread.
<ubottu> friendly-ghost run this script and add to your thread.: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, The app I was trying to get you to run, makes this script, paste all the text from it to your thread.
<friendly-ghost> ok. *downloading*
<friendly-ghost> oh by the way, the Ubuntu installer is still runing, and..
<friendly-ghost> Should I choose "Continue without a bootloader" or "Cancel the installation" ?
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, The problem you have is a uefi computer that was set up to run just ubuntu. It still has the gpt/efi sda, consequently ubuntu did a efi install, so it is not a bios boot as is.
<Beldar> at the least, gpt in the partition table in sda
<friendly-ghost> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7172873/
<friendly-ghost> amazing! never saw that script before.
<friendly-ghost> Thank you Beldar, akiva-mobile, and Blue1 :)
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, I am not sure on this situation with two HD's, one gpt one msdos. I would close the install, and post that in your thread. Look for a mod to post, there is one that concentrates in this area.
<akiva-mobile> friendly-ghost, To learn more about Grubs, bootloaders, or poetry; Visit your local public library
<akiva-mobile> or logon to pbskids.org
<friendly-ghost> lol
<Beldar> best darn bootloader in the west
<friendly-ghost> :)
<friendly-ghost> Well. I might see you guys later :D maybe in two days since I'm stuck tomorrow :D
<friendly-ghost> see ya all
<narekb> hi people, could someone help me out with 13.10 -> 14.04?
<narekb> I am getting "The software is up to date" when I run update-manager -d
<akiva-mobile> narekb, hmmm?
<akiva-mobile> narekb, that sounds familiar
<narekb> do I need to enable additional sources?
<akiva-mobile> narekb, hummmm try it again; i'm busy googling it
<akiva-mobile> narekb, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<akiva-mobile> you should run that before
<narekb> I did that
<akiva-mobile> narekb, uhmm, do it without the &&
<akiva-mobile> so execute them seperately
<narekb> hmmm ,ok
<akiva-mobile> && piping often causes scripts to break
<akiva-mobile> like they will only execute the first
<akiva-mobile> in theory they should execute each one in unison, but for me that works maybe 50% of the time
<narekb> ahh I see
<narekb> I'll try that now
<narekb> akiva-mobile, have you upgraded already?
<akiva-mobile> narekb, yah
<narekb> is it worth it?
<akiva-mobile> narekb, are you a developer?
<narekb> well, I would be interested in doing some coding on Ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> narekb, yah then sure
<narekb> sweet
<akiva-mobile> and I can help get you started in that
<narekb> :D
<akiva-mobile> because lord knows I wish I had that help :P Its hard to get into it at first
<narekb> thank you
<akiva-mobile> np
<rayq> hey all...something strange with my trusty install...not sure what to do
<rayq> kernel shows Linux m50vm 3.13.0-17-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 10 21:44:01 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rayq> updated and dist-upgrade with no effect. my other trusty install shows 1.13.0-20
<rayq> ...for kernel
<rayq> sorry 3.13.0-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<narekb> oook time for reboot
<narekb> akiva-mobile, thank you very much, it worked, I am now upgrading
<akiva-mobile> narekb, great :)
<akiva-mobile> narekb, lesson here; piping is confusing
<narekb> piping doesn't work :D
<akiva-mobile> hmmm maybe piping isnt the right word ...
<akiva-mobile> usually refers to |
<akiva-mobile> anywhoo
<donc3> Hi !! Could someone help me with a problem with ubuntu 14.04
<donc3> ????
<bekks> donc3: you have to sepcify the problem first.
<donc3> okay
<donc3> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04
<donc3> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04. it's a fatal error
<donc3> how could I solve it???
<ikonia> donc3: giving clear information would be a start
<bekks> can you be more specific? "it'S a fatal error" doesnt mean much.
<donc3> this is the exact error: "the execution of <<grub-install  /dev/sdb>> has failed. This is a fatal error."
<donc3> ikonia:
<donc3> bekks: I think that it's a bug of the efi boot mode
<bekks> Why do you think that?
<donc3> because it is a new netbook and I'm doing a new installation of ubuntu with the boot in efi mode
<bekks> And why do you think it is related to EFI?
<donc3> I have booted ubuntu with a grub bootable usb deactivating the efi mode
<bekks> you cannot "deactivate" EFI with an usb bootable whatever.
<bekks> !efi | donc3
<ubottu> donc3: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<donc3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1299134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299134 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "grub-installer failed during install trusty 64bit" [Undecided,New]
<bekks> So if that bug persists without EFI, it cant be an EFI related bug - thats obvious, isnt it? :)
<donc3> so... can I do something to boot the OS without the Usb with the grub??
<ikonia> I'm more interested why it's trying to put grub onto sdb
<ikonia> unless I have missed that part of the conversation
<donc3> because is the disk ssd in which I'm installing ubuntu
<bekks> why did you install grub on the usb before?
<donc3> no after the error
<ikonia> where you install ubuntu doesn't matter, the boot loader should  be on the mbr of the boot disk
<ikonia> unless you plan to chain load it from another disk
<donc3> I have to download a rescue grub bootable usb
<ikonia> why /
<bekks> donc3: Why?
<ikonia> the ubuntu cd is a rescue cd
<donc3> but with the ubuntu cd I don't know how to fix it...
<Dudytz> hi all ... I use the Ubuntu 14.04, I have a user with the default groups (adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare) and encrypted home. Everything works well, but I have error in nautilus to mount a FAT32 partition (in another disk [sdb]) and mount of usb pendrive FAT32 formatted. Can anyone helpme to identify the root cause?
<Dudytz> The error is "You do not have the permissions necessary to mount XXX"
<Dudytz> anyone?
<bekks> use sudo mount ...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alfonsojon> Morning.
<alfonsojon> Does 14.04 include better support for Exynos processors?
<alfonsojon> The Exynos 5250, in particular.
<alfonsojon> The GPU doesn't currently support anything but fbdev as a framebuffer, which makes it a pain to use.
<alfonsojon> :(
<BluesKaj> dunno alfonsojon, we deal with regular pcs and laptops, phones are bit more difficult to support
<alfonsojon> it's not a phone.
<alfonsojon> The Samsung Chromebook Series 3
<alfonsojon> It can run Ubuntu 12.04 fine, but that's because of Unity 2D.
<alfonsojon> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> chromebooks are a rare item in this channel too
<BluesKaj> no experience with them , sorry
<BluesKaj> alfonsojon, suppose you've already read this, but I'll post it just in case, http://askubuntu.com/questions/356243/true-ubuntu-on-chromebook-arm-samsung
<mamat> I've just updated kubuntu and restarted it. then I've got 'baloo_file' in ksysguard uses cpu constantly and hasn't stopped yet, what is it for?
<BluesKaj> mamat, baloo replaced nepomuk as file search/indexer, you can kill it in system monitor
<mamat> BluesKaj: is it safe?
<BluesKaj> yes, if nepomuk was enabled when baloo replaced it then baloo will be enabled. Killing it merely disables i.
<BluesKaj> it
<mamat> OK thanks
<mamat> many things crash after dist-upgrading
<BluesKaj> mamat, for example?
<mamat> kwalletd, baloo_file_extractor
<udzguru> hello
<vlada> hi!
<lordievader> Hey vlada
<vlada> I'm trying Ubuntu 14.04 right now and have to say that I'm impressed by incremental update and stability of it. Great release. Packagers have done their job quite nice! :)
<lordievader> They sure have :)
<vlada> There is only one thing I've noticed is severely broken in mine particular installation.
<vlada> Looks like qt5 based packagers have broken keyboard input. I can write in default (English) language, but not in any other.
<vlada> Serbian and Deutsch layout don't work. Is that known issue? Anyone else experienced it?
<vlada> qt4, qt3, gtk+ (both version 2 and 3) work great
<vlada> lordievader, now that I've said it, hi to you too! ;)
<BluesKaj> Qt5 shouldn't be tried at this stage even tho it's available to devs
<lordievader> This is #ubuntu+1! Qt5 might be alpha, but that didn't stop us with Trusty. I'm going to try kf5 once my update finishes :D
<BluesKaj> lordievader, well good luck
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<lordievader> vlada: Anyhow, did you install qt5 through Project Neon?
<vlada> BluesKaj, To be honest, I'm well aware of alpha/beta stage of qt5, but 5.2 isn't really pre-release-4.99-beta-don't-try-at-home release. ;) Only one app, accidentally I build it myself daily, uses it. It's Scribus 1.5 (text layout application).
<vlada> Only other place where I've noticed bad behavior is qt5 provided app ecosystem. I.e. Qt Designer.
<vlada> lordievader, no. What's that? :)
<lordievader> vlada: It's for trying out KDE framework 5, which is based on Qt5.
<vlada> lordievader, ah! Nope! I'm using 14.04 provided binaries
<lordievader> Right, as I figured.
<MonkeyDust> FYI: 14.04 suddenly froze and shut down during the installation of Inkscape, using the software center
<vlada> lordievader, As any good citizen, I've filled a bug report. ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1299474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299474 in Ubuntu "Broken keyboard input with non-default layout in Qt5 applications" [Undecided,New]
<vlada> MonkeyDust, hi
<lordievader> :D
<vlada> MonkeyDust, Whole system halted by installing package or just Ubuntu sw center
<vlada> ?
<Guest55668> hi all
<Guest55668> which card is better for 14.04 LTS: intel gma 950 or ATI X1300 pro
<Guest55668> 10x in advise
<Guest55668> eny1
<Guest55668> bye
<yofel> BluesKaj, lordievader: qt5 isn't alpha but at version 5.2, what you're thinking about is kf5 (which isn't the only user of qt5)
<lordievader> Check
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok
<BluesKaj> had the ppa but apt-purged it due to many problems with artifacts
<BluesKaj> erikson43
<BluesKaj> my alter ego
<BluesKaj> on other irc servers, which I haven't used in yrs
<nikwen> Hi! I just tried to update my 13.10 installation to 14.04 beta by running "update-manager -d".
<nikwen> However, it failed. :(
<nikwen> I previously had the "click" package installed from the up to date repo on Launchpad.
<nikwen> Therefore, the update of that package failed.
<nikwen> In addition, upstart-app-launch is broken as well.
<nikwen> It says that click (probably the old one) depends on python3-click (< 0.4.12~saucy1~test1.1) but that 0.4.20 should be installed.
<nikwen> The error with upstart-app-launch is similar to that one.
<nikwen> Does anyone have an idea what I could do? (I haven't rebooted yet.)
<Nothing_Much> Why can't I install programs from the USC?
<bekks> Nothing_Much: Because we dont know the error message you get ;)
<Nothing_Much> bekks: well it's from packages outside of the USC
<Nothing_Much> but there is no error
<Nothing_Much> it says.. "processing triggers libc6"
<Nothing_Much> as it would normally after a finished installation]
<bekks> And what else does happen?
<Nothing_Much> nothing, it just doesn't install
<Nothing_Much> but it only happens when you open and attempt an install through the USC
<Nothing_Much> I can easily install through the command line
<Nothing_Much> but the USC is either bugged or not allowing outside packages
<Nothing_Much> to be installed
<Gavin^> There seems to be a problem which I've narrowed down to the kernel 3.13.0-20-generic.  Using that I lose all hardware acceleration and desktop effects.  Going back to 3.13.0-19-generic works. This on Intel graphics.
<narekb> ok, I got 14.04 working, but onw I have this problem
<narekb> I can't install .debs dowloaded from the web
<narekb> *downloaded
<narekb> anyone got the same issue?
<MonkeyDust> narekb  1) use gdebi; 2) careful with unscreened .debs from the web
<utusan> can't install like what? error?
<narekb> utusan, it says they're corrupted
<narekb> but it's... Skype
<narekb> why would Skype be corrupt?
<utusan> it means your deb file is bad
<narekb> but it worked just fine on 13.10
<MonkeyDust> narekb  skype is in the partner repo, activate that and install skype
<narekb> hmmm
<narekb> lemme try
<MonkeyDust> that was a failed boot into ubuntu-gnome remix
<MonkeyDust> 14.04
<Guest55668> hi all
<Guest55668> which card is bether Intel gma 950 or Ati X1300 pro@
<Guest55668> for 14.04 LTS?
<Guest55668> 10x in advise
<bekks> the x1300 is - well, "outdated" would be too friendly.
<bekks> That card is about 8 years old.
<Guest55668> yes, i know , but "the old rig" is old
<Guest55668> and I dont want to drop it
<bekks> which doesnt affect the fact that the x1300 isnt supported by fglxr anymore.
<xee> Greetings, I'm trying Kubuntu 14.04 and I'm happy with it, I'm running it on an intel 4th generation laptop with HD 4400 graphics, I get some graphical glitches occasionally, is this a known issue ?
<Guest55668> summa sumarum, from which card /NV,ATI,Intel/ above we can think for 14 LTS
<rigo_> hi
<rigo_> the system is Linux htpc 3.14.0-031400rc8-generic #201403242335 SMP Tue Mar 25 03:36:22 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux running an xbmc with tvheadend back and frontend, using a tevii s662
<rigo_> liplinian driver installed firmware downloaded.
<rigo_> dmesg is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7175847/
<rigo_> i still have only blank (sometimes flashing) screen. sound is ok. (avi, divx, mkv etc.. files are fine only live tv picture is not.)
<Guest55668> bue
<Guest55668> bye
<freijon> can anyone see my message from #ubuntu? i'm on my phone and can't copy my last message
<ikonia> we can see
<freijon> feel free to paste it here
<freijon> any ideas?
<Daekdroom> "<freijon> hey guys. I've updated to ubuntu gnome 14.04 via update-manager (last time I did that). during the upgrade my screen turned black. after a few hours I turned the computer off. I finished the upgrade with apt-get dist-upgrade. now everything is installed but I get a black screen after booting the system. I tried everything I know and I'm out of ideas. any advice would be much appreciated!"
<freijon> thanks daekdroom
<freijon> after waiting for several minutes, I now see an "X" as cursor, the rest is black. restarting gdm turns the screen black again
<freijon> I already reconfigured x-server and gdm
<freijon> what else could I do?
<ice9> I have noticed general better speed performance in 14.04 is it true? and what's the reason behind this?
<penguin42> ice9: It can be pretty hard to answer something like that - there will have been a lot of changes
<ice9> penguin42: that's good it's really faster and more responsive and launches applications faster
<ice9> I can feel this
<ice9> is there a way to disable global menu for all applications?
<ice9> how to show menu in the title bar as show here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/7-ubuntu-14-04-lts-improvements-youll-love  at number 3
<trism> ice9: did you find the option, I just testing and it is CCSM/Ubuntu Unity Plugin/Launcher/Minimize Single Window Applications (Unsupported)
<ice9> trism: yes it's working thank you
<ice9> trism: do you know to display the application menu in the title bar?
<aboSamoor> I have a problem with my package manager, any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7176646/
<aboSamoor> after upgrading
<Daekdroom> You can also access it through System Settings > Appearance > Behaviour tab > Show the menus for a window (x) in the window's title bar
<trism> ice9: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity integrated-menus true;
<trism> Daekdroom: nice find
<ice9> Trusty is brilliant
<aboSamoor> can someone help me, I am stuck after upgrading :(
<trism> aboSamoor: that is kind of weird, seems to be failing on adding the user because it is already there, I can't seem to reproduce it though
<ice9> some applications are missing the title bar like libreoffice
<trism> aboSamoor: I think you could fix it with: sudo deluser avahi;
<trism> aboSamoor: you may need to stop avahi-daemon if it is already running or that will error: sudo stop avahi-daemon;
<trism> aboSamoor: then try the sudo apt-get -f install; again
<trism> aboSamoor: wonder how you got into that inconsistant state...might be worth a bug report, I notice in avahi-daemon.postinst addgroup has || true but not the adduser line, hence the error
<ice9> trism: do you have that problem too? libreoffice has no title bar
<trism> ice9: nope I have a title bar here
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-30
<basketball> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1299653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299653 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in ffi_call_SYSV()" [Undecided,New]
<trism> basketball: might be a conflict with gnome-settings-daemon and unity-settings-daemon...gnome-settings-daemon is trying to initialize gnome-shell stuff there, which you probably won't have in unity
<trism> basketball: I don't have gnome-settings-daemon installed here, if you aren't using gnome-shell too you might want to remove it until this gets worked out
<MaximumTimbo> I understand people here have been using 14.04? I was wondering if the screen dim bug was fixed?
<basketball> trism,  i use gdm to login and unity as desktop enviroment
<trism> basketball: hmm I just installed gnome-settings-daemon and it is not starting, is this an upgrade?
<basketball> what do you mean
<basketball> i installed gdm and made that the default
<basketball> brb
<basketball> back
<trism> basketball: nope I installed gdm and it still isn't starting...my thinking was that you had an old conf file in your user dir starting gnome-settings-daemon...maybe in ~/.config/autostart/ or ~/.config/upstart/
<trism> basketball: assuming it was an upgrade
<trism> basketball: since /usr/share/upstart/gnome-settings-daemon.conf has start on INSTANCE=GNOME so really shouldn't be starting in unity from that
<trism> basketball: not that gnome-settings-daemon should be crashing even if started in unity
<savr> how do I upgrade to 14.04?
<savr> from #ubuntu ...
<Nothing_Much> savr: what are you running right now?
<savr> 3.10
<savr> :p
<savr> 13.10
<Nothing_Much> ah okay
<Nothing_Much> savr: first backup your data
<Nothing_Much> then in the terminal
<Nothing_Much> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Nothing_Much> the -d represents the development version of ubuntu, which is currently 14.04 since it hasn't been released yet
<savr> I don't back anything up
<Nothing_Much> well okay, you don't have to, it's just a precaution
<Nothing_Much> to back up
<Nothing_Much> in the case that something goes wrong
<savr> I live in the United States of 'murica
<Nothing_Much> me too dude
<savr> I can sue anyone!! yehaaa
<Nothing_Much> nice
<Nothing_Much> well the command is up there, so you can feel free to do so dude
<savr> :)
<AndChat27729> I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and i get error on boot. Error symbol grub term highlight color not found. And im only able to enter grub rescue
<AndChat27729> Any suggestions?
<Guest55668> Hi all, I have a old rig with 3 GHz Singlecore CPU, 2GB RAM and ATI X1300 Pro card /HP dc7600 SFF/ which run 12.04.04 LTS perfect. Will ths be enough to run 14.04 LTS smooth, or I need to switch to lu/x/buntu? Thank You in advixe.
<CyborgCygnus> <Guest55668> I think you will be able to run it. When the 14.04 stable release comes out, just download it & run it from a live usb to test it just in case.
<SwedeMike> Guest55668: yep, though you might want to put more memory on it, but I doubt 14.04 will have more system requirements, memory hogs like web browser should be the same on 12.04 and 14.04
<Guest55668> ok thank you
<Guest55668> bye
<EddiX> Hi! I assume if I install the beta2, it will keep up-to-date and become "upgraded" to the official release? In other words, it uses the same repos as the final version? I have problems with my current openSUSE installation and would like to change distro asap, but wouldn't like to be bothered to upgrade or reinstall when the official release hits the mirrors.
<bekks> EddiX: "Yes."
<EddiX> bekks, Thanks! This is my main dev workstation in question, so I'm gonna install right away so that I'm up and running tomorrow. :)
<tgrego> hi all
<tgrego> Im trying to install 14.04 beta2 on a new laptop, but with no luck :(
<lordievader> tgrego: Do you get errors?
<bekks> Define "no luck" please.
<tgrego> I think the issue is uefi
<TJ-> tgrego: There isn't a package called "luck" :p
<lordievader> Hihi
<lordievader> Wish there was, would be usefull.
<bekks> tgrego: why do you think that?
<tgrego> when I install with legacy mode turned on in bios it completes with no issue, but I cant boot
<penguin42> what do you mean by 'can't boot' - how far does it get?
<TJ-> tgrego: Did/does the laptop have Windows 8.x on it?
<tgrego> if I try to install using uefi, it fails installation in the grub part
<tgrego> no, it has a blank hdd
<penguin42> tgrego: Are you using a custom partition layout or did you let it do it?
<bekks> tgrego: what was the exact error?
<tgrego> I just bought if yesterday and it came with freeDOS
<tgrego> I used a costum partition layout
<penguin42> tgrego: There are some rules to the partition layout to work with efi, so I'm guessing you did something it didn't like - I'd try letting the default partition layout and see if it works first
<bekks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tgrego> ok thanks, ill read that and try again
<TJ-> tgrego: Do you know which 'grub' part failed specifically? Did you look at the logs in the live/install environment
<tgrego> indeed I did as I was used to... a /, a /home, and a swap... all primary partitions
<TJ-> tgrego: Some buggy firmwares don't talk to efibootmgr too well
<tgrego> im installing with default full drive install, ill keep the logs this time if it fails :) thanks
<TJ-> tgrego: Remember, the logs I'm talking about are in the live environment. I believe some of them are copied to the installed system, but not necessarily the ones containing the EFI info. I'd suggest not rebooting after doing the install, but switching to a terminal so you can check the installation.
<TJ-> tgrego: Also, I'd recommend doing the UEFI mode install --- which means ensuring the liveISO device boots in EFI mode
<tgrego> im installing from usb, and it is in uefi mode, but i was going for the legacy mode
<tgrego> will restart then in uefi mode, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ice9> in 14.04 I still see the windows corners are not smooth
<Daekdroom> ice9, can you provide a screenshot
<ice9> ok Daekdroom
<ice9> Daekdroom: where to paste it?
<Daekdroom> ice9, http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<ice9> oh after I installed kubuntu desktop on 14.04 unity can't search applications
<penguin42> hmm that's odd, installing another desktop shouldn't break the other one
<ice9> even the gtk theme is broken, I had to set the gtk-theme in kde to ambience
<ice9> Daekdroom: http://imagebin.org/302691
<Daekdroom> ice9, it looks alright to me.
<ice9> Daekdroom: but the top corner is not smooth
<ice9> libreoffice doesn't have windows title bar http://imagebin.org/302698
<arianit> hi, after updating from 13.10, I'm missing Unity login option
<arianit> any idea?
<ice9> arianit: what options do you have in the login screen?
<ice9> tracker-extract and tracker-miner-fs are doing a lot of disk IO which is slowing down my system
<BluesKaj> drop to a virtual terminal/tty , ctl+alt+F1-F6 login, then update and upgrade
<xubuntu_> In 14.04, can network manager share eth0 internet via wi-fi in AP mode (not ad-hoc)?
<BluesKaj> arianit,^
<xubuntu_> seems it can't.. :(
<arianit> ice9, gnome plus 2 gnome flashbacks
<BluesKaj> xubuntu_, not simultaneously
<arianit> BluesKaj, thanks, I'll try
<BluesKaj> one or the other
<BluesKaj> but not both
<xubuntu_> BluesKaj, how to get it to use AP mode?
<xubuntu_> it will save time spent on hostapd setup
<xubuntu_> hostapd+dnsmasq+ip forwarding/masquerading+..
<BluesKaj> xubuntu_, AP on the router is the default for wifi afaik , what mode are you using ?
<xubuntu_> new wifi-conn -> enter ssid, infrastructure selected by default -> ipv4(shared to others) -> ipv6 ignore->save.  Try connecting to the new connection.... fails
<xubuntu_> Seems like NetworkManager is searching for an AP instead of becoming one.
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do for 30 mins or so
<lordievader> xubuntu_: For as far as I know you need something like hostapd to run an access point.
<xubuntu_> lordievader, this has been implemented in NM, isn't it? https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/RealHotspot#Release_Notes
<lordievader> Hmm, I might be simply outdated ;)
<xubuntu_> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=118245  Network Manager AP Mode
<pietro10> Hi. Just wnated to thank whoever maintains the KDE packages for finally applying http://commits.kde.org/kde-workspace/170f7b9aaeda32422e0df79e9963dbaabf0c31ee to kde-window-manager (I reported the bug that led to it). Now I just have to get used to my mouse working as it should again ;) Thanks!
<xubuntu_> NetworkManager 0.9.8 release note says "..support for AP-mode mobile hotspot (if your driver supports it),..."
<xubuntu_> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2013-February/msg00156.html
<xubuntu_> 14.04 beta2 has network-manager 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu5 and my driver supports AP-mode, yet NM doesn't give the choice of AP-mode
<xubuntu_> oh, so GUI is still not updated. https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2013-April/msg00100.html
<pikimeister> quick noob question, how can i add shortcuts (custom folders) to Files left pane?
<penguin42> hmm, is that what it calls bookmarks?
<pikimeister> probably
<pikimeister> solved. "add bookmark" from Bookmark menu.
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm thinking about doing 13.10 - 14.04 upgrade. anyone want to caution against it? I'm an experienced user, but haven't read much about it yet.
<Beldar> Seven_Six_Two, There are some general rhetoric on a development upgrade, seems you know them, anything else is an opinion.
<Seven_Six_Two> Beldar, good to know. I was looking for specifics, but I understand the risks
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't suppose wayland is featured?
<capoderra> is there a way to search a list of packages that will be available in the trust repos?
<Beldar> Seven_Six_Two, Pretty much same risk as any OS works or is bricked and all areas in between, so be backed up. ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> alright. I'm going to be brave. If I don't come back, send out a search party with a bootable usb key.
<ggreer> I have this guy's exact problem with 14.04: http://fujii.github.io/2014/03/02/thinkpad-edge-e145-backlight-brightness-issue/
<ggreer> by default, backlight OSD "works" (goes up and down) but the brightness doesn't change at all
<ggreer> I have a similar model laptop to him. the lenovo x140e. apparently they changed some of the default specs and shipped it as the e145 overseas
<ggreer> anyway, if I set my boot params to acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor I get his behavior: dmesg says the thinkpad acpi module detected a backlight just fine, but the OSD gets stuck and brightness won't change
<ggreer> and everything in /sys/class/backlight/thinkpad_screen/ is rather unresponsive or lies about values
<ggreer> this is really annoying because the brightness gets stuck at maximum and my battery life sucks
<ggreer> also it's obnoxiously bright in low light
<lordievader> ggreer: Does the xbacklight utility still work?
<ggreer> it's not installed
 * ggreer tries
<ggreer> I'm going to guess no
<ggreer> hmm... it doesn't seem to print out anything
<angelica> I'm having a problem with being returned to the login screen after I login... not having the problem with the guest account (it logs in fine)
<angelica> Just got done installing the nvidia drivers in tty1 with their run package
<ggreer> it doesn't print anything out and running xbacklight -set 50 doesn't change the brightness
<ggreer> or -set 1 or -set 100
<lordievader> ggreer: Right, figured that would be the case. Have you set acpi kernel parameters?
<ggreer>  acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
<ggreer> it's the exact same behavior as the post I linked to
<ggreer> without acpi_osi=Linux, the thinkpad_acpi module doesn't detect that I have a backlight
<ggreer> and ubuntu uses the generic acpi backlight, which doesn't do anything
<lordievader> ggreer: Hmm, I don't really know what to do about it.
<ggreer> yeah, me neither. I'm totally stumped
<ggreer> it sucks because it makes my laptop rather useless as laptop. battery life is only 6 hours in ubuntu while it's 9 in windows
<ggreer> and I can't use it at night without practically blinding myself
<ggreer> other people seem to have the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191012
<ggreer> both the x140e and e145 claim to be certified with a preinstalled image from the manufacturer. neither can be ordered with ubuntu preinstalled, and neither work out of the box with any version of ubuntu :/
<ggreer> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14195/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201305-13630/
<angelica> anyone able to help me diagnose a login issue?
<angelica> getting a weird situation where when I enter my password the screen goes black, nvidia icon flashes then it returns me to the login screen
<trism> angelica: you could try switching to a tty and deleting ~/.Xauthority, this kind of thing happens when it gets owned by root
<angelica> trism, yup... owned by root.  deleting now
<angelica> trism, Awesome!!! Thanks!
<MidnightDevil> Hi
<MidnightDevil> Can I still install the gnome shell?
<MidnightDevil> In the latest 14.04?
<Beldar> MidnightDevil, the full shell install is called  ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Beldar> you get the gnome desktop splash, yipeee
<MidnightDevil> Uh, but that isn't the same as gnome-shell, right ?
<MidnightDevil> or I can install the ubunto-gnome-desktop although I'm using the 14.04 ? This release does not have the full shell ?
<Beldar> thats what it's been called since at least saucy
<Beldar> you can just use gnome-shell and get it
<Beldar>  ubuntu-gnome-desktop*
<MidnightDevil> Well, to be honest I wanted to switch the side bar by a start menu (: and use some plugins like gnome shell did.
<MidnightDevil> uh, one little thing, how do i fix broken packages?
<MidnightDevil> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MidnightDevil>  ubuntu-gnome-desktop : Depends: gnome-icon-theme-extras but it is not going to be installed
<trism> MidnightDevil: do you not have universe enabled?
<Beldar> something has been modified or a repo is closed I don't have the patience to dig through your OS to be honest. ;)
<MidnightDevil> I do.
<trism> MidnightDevil: have you run an: sudo apt-get update; yet?
<trism> !info gnome-icon-theme-extras
<ubottu> gnome-icon-theme-extras (source: gnome-icon-theme-extras): GNOME Desktop icon theme (additional icons). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.2-3 (trusty), package size 797 kB, installed size 982 kB
<MidnightDevil> I did, give me just a sec, gonna run it again.
<MidnightDevil> Just did, same thing
<ice9> MidnightDevil: gnome-shell will break some things in Unity
<trism> MidnightDevil: after that check: apt-cache policy gnome-icon-theme-extras; to see if it is there, if it is, try installing it to see why it isn't installing: sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme-extras;
<trism> MidnightDevil: if it isn't you must not have universe enabled so check out: software-properties-gtk; and make sure the universe box is checked
<MidnightDevil> Gonna use pastebin, but yes, it's installed trism
<MidnightDevil> Erm, no; "Installed: (none)
<MidnightDevil> This means not installed I guess (?)
<MidnightDevil> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MidnightDevil>  gnome-icon-theme-extras : Depends: gnome-icon-theme (>= 3.12) but 3.10.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<MidnightDevil> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<MidnightDevil> They are all checked.
<MidnightDevil> Maybe gonna do a reboot :b
<trism> MidnightDevil: oh I see, hmm, looks like a bug then
<MidnightDevil> Well
<trism> the gnome-icon-theme-extras package may need updating or dropping from the ubuntu-gnome-desktop seed
<ice9> windows corner looks smooth on an old 14 monitor but on the HD laptop screen it's not
<MidnightDevil> To be honest, I miss the mouse on corner to see all windows / app menu on top, if I could get those on unity there no need to get gnome-shell
<MidnightDevil> ice9, not related to refresh rate I hope? (:
<trism> ahh there is a new one in -proposed, 3.12, so probably be fixed soon
<MidnightDevil> So, no "plugins" for unity right ?
<trism> MidnightDevil: if you just wanted a minimal gnome shell you could install gnome-shell and gnome-session
<trism> MidnightDevil: there are probably some compiz settings to get hot corners like that
<trism> MidnightDevil: you could check out the settings in compizconfig-settings-manager
<MidnightDevil> I know trism , but not the menu thing
<MidnightDevil> And to be honest I was avoiding using compiz, a little buggy with flash and stuff
<MidnightDevil> Some glitches
<MidnightDevil> I'm gonna give it a go to gnome-shell
<MidnightDevil> I have to install gnome-session as well ?
<trism> MidnightDevil: if you are using unity you are using compiz, (except maybe unity8 I guess)
<trism> MidnightDevil: yeah it has the xsession files so you can log in from lightdm/gdm
<MidnightDevil> Alright, gonna put those, thanks trism
<MidnightDevil> brb
<SorenHolm> Hi
<SorenHolm> The environmentvariable  QT_VERSION is set on my system. Where is it set - basically I want to avoid it.
<trism> SorenHolm: isn't set here on a clean install, maybe you set it previously in ~/.bashrc, ~/.profile? otherwise maybe check out /etc/profile.d/ to see if something is setting it
<trism> SorenHolm: which desktop?
<SorenHolm> trism: kde - it's some qt crap. And it's not in my local-script. It's only set on desktop logins. So some kde-thing does it. The only problem is that I do not know which one. Currently I'm grepping *all* files ti try to find the sinner :)
<darkangel> Curious* If there is any Broken Package or package that is effecting other packages from getting installed should it be Reported?
<odium> hi, my wireless device only functions in kubuntu beta release. can I expect it to work in ubuntu's?
<rww> odium: they use the same kernel, so yes
<odium> awesome
<odium> I owe you all
<odium> I don't have anything to offer so I will continue to owe until some day.
<odium> I made ashtrays out of old hard drives. O_o they're kinda neat
<TJ-> odium: Doesn't the ash fly out as they spin? :D
<odium> lol.
<odium> I just randomly said hi to my neighbor and he said oh I have something for you.. Omg, he just gifted me a beaglebone - it's a tiny computer!
<TJ-> Yeah, they're really cool for hacking with
<odium> I have a cubieboard, a raspi, linux on a goflex and now one of these! all with no money in my pocket what's that?!?
<TJ-> Well if you get hungry, you can always eat the chips :)
<odium> lol. I has food stamps for chips
<TJ-> Time to get hacking on something useful :)
<onca> what should I do with it? I wonder. I have to tap it's potential
<dante123> hi all, trying to install google chrome on trusty tahr and its not working
<dante123> any ideas?
<Beldar> dante123, How are you installing? not working means little is all.
<dante123> downloaded it from google site, double clicked deb, software center starts, click install, does not install some message that basically says it didnt install
<Beldar> dante123, This might be helpful. http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu.html
<dante123> im retrying the download in case there was something wrong with deb file
<Beldar> dante123, In genral I prefer gdebi for deb installs, but the link should help.
<dante123> exact wording from attempt to install by double clicking and then software center is "The installation or mreoval of a software package failed."
<dante123> I can try CLI no problem, but you'd think the route i took first should work.
<dante123> retried the download, still did not install.  Now trying CLI commands
<dante123> CLI worked, but this needs to be fixed before the actual release.  Newbies should be able to download direct from google and install without using cli.
<Beldar> dante123, Do you have a broken install or package, what does a update and upgrade show in the terminal?
<dante123> CLI method outlined here http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu.html worked
<dante123> I'm just saying that a direct download from google's site ALSO needs to work without newbies needing to go the CLI method before final release.  Just my $0.02 cents worth.
<Beldar> usually does, never had a fail here.
<dante123> Well, I'm reporting that downloading it twice and trying to install by double clicking on the deb file for 64bit Ubuntu 14.04 latest beta FAILS.
<dante123> Actual message from withing Ubuntu Software Center is : "The installation or mreoval of a software package failed."
<dante123> Beldar, update in terminal went fine.
<dante123> ran it again and this time got message
<dante123> Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<dante123> but i can fix that by deleting one of the sources via software sources
<Beldar> dante123, Yes, since you attempted multiple installs, open software sources and untick the extra google repo.
<Beldar> you git it
<Beldar> got*
<dante123> yeah got it
<dante123> will run update again
<Beldar> cool, enjoy
<dante123> ok thanks
<dante123> all was good that time
<dante123> i need to add a custom entry for grub2, which file is it that i edit for that and where is it located?
<Beldar> dante123, What kind of entry?
<dante123> for android x86
<dante123> i have win 7, ubuntu and android x86 kit kat rc1 on here
<Beldar> dante123, This a boot addition to the kernel, what for android, I have 2 android devices, and no changes in ubuntu.
<dante123> but you have to manually add the android entry to grub2
<dante123> android x86......Kit Kat version that runs on intel
<dante123> pc
<Beldar> dante123, Ah you have it installed on the PC?
<dante123> it works, i had it running before but I forgot where i added the entry.
<dante123> I should have backed up the custom file before installing trusty tahr but I forgot
<Beldar> dante123, sudo update-grub does not add it to the menu?
<TJ-> dante123: You can add the file /boot/grub/custom.cfg" to statically add entries without having to do anything special. The "/etc/grub.d/41_custom" ensures that file is sourced if it exists
<dante123> No it does not.  Because the android x86 uses old grub
<dante123> ok TJ thanks
<TJ-> dante123: "old grub" - you mean Grub 1.x rather than 2.x ?
<dante123> yes
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-23
<vitimiti> First beta crash, I can't believe it took so long to happen
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<drdozer> hi - I'm running plasma 5 on 15.04, and it has decided that gwenview is my default application for browsing directories
<drdozer> what application should I be using?
<drdozer> gwenview is a disaster as a file browser :/
<mparillo> drdozer: I am using Dolphin, but I did not have to do anything special to set it up as a file browser for Kubuntu Vivid.
<mparillo> drdozer: If you go to System Settings > Applications what do you see for File Manager?
<mparillo> Under Default Applications
<drdozer> mparillo, gwenview is selected as the default and there are no other applications listed
<mparillo> Not even the Other ... click Add option at the bottom: http://imgur.com/s7Tb0eD
<mparillo> Was it a fresh install from the daily ISO? If so, I would raise a bug.
<drdozer> it was a full upgrade with apt
<drdozer> but it went quite wrong, so I've no idea if I actually have all the right packages installed in the right order
<drdozer> OK, looks like dolphin isn't currently installed
<drdozer> I can add the dolphin package, but presumably it is a dependency on something else that provides a complete set of basic apps
<drdozer> I'd rather install that and get all the other things I'm missing
<mparillo> If it is a full upgrade from 14.10 with Plasma 5, that is known to break.
<drdozer> :)
<mparillo> The upgrade from 14.10 Plasma 4 should work using these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu
<mparillo> I will be testing them again when I see an RC for Beta 2.
<drdozer> so can you tell me what to `apt-get install` that will ensure that the dolpin package and the rest are installed?
<mparillo> sudo apt install dolphin will bring in dolphin. "And the rest" will require somebody more expert than I.
<drdozer> ok, thanks
<drdozer> great that's fixed it
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-24
<abeyr> hi
<abeyr> anyone, knows how to fix, nvidia has fallen off bus???
<abeyr> anyone?
<Jeremy26> I'm working on an install of ubuntu-SERVER v15.  Having problems with the installer.  Is this the right channel -- or stick to #ubuntu-server ?
<Jeremy26> If anyone's interested, the v15 installer fails @ grub install on a UEFI mobo.
<ObrienDave> #ubuntu-server sounds more appropriate
<Jeremy26> ObrienDave: hi.  ok. "pong", then. :-)
<kbroulik> what do I need to do to get my system to German? I installed it in English because broken installer and now some of the strings show german but others dont
<kbroulik> I installed language-pack-de and kde-l10n-de and language-pack-kde-de and stuff but it still only offers American English as language
<yossarianuk> hi - I have tested 15.04 Kubuntu (Plasma5.2 is nice BTW) I have one issue - the locale/keymap setting in the console (not the desktop) are incorrect - how can I change them ?
<yossarianuk> i.e in Arch linux I edit something like /etc/locale.something then run locale-gen
<k1l> yossarianuk: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<k1l> hmm, maybe that is just a until-reboot solution. better try sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yossarianuk> k1l: thanks will do when I get home - thanks
<yossarianuk> do I need to raise a bug report about it not being the correct keymap in the first place ?
<yossarianuk> I used the nightly iso from 21st March BTW
<Jeremy26> can anyone verify whether ubuntu-server installation disk (vivid) is supposed to be bootable as UEFI, and that it should be able to install grub2+UEFI to a target system?  I can't manage to do either one.
<yossarianuk> Jeremy26: it should be - you have to load the correct boot loader though (your UEFI bios will likely see legacy and uefi boot loaders from the cd/dvd)
<k1l> every second boot it get plymouth-start.service failed  with systemctl --failed
<k1l> ntp seems to fail every boot
<Jeremy26> yossarianuk: Hi.  Atm, the ubu-server/vivid install process completely fails @ grub install.  It doesn't manage to install anything -- BIOS or UEFI grub..  The only option is to 'continue' until 'finish' of the install, and reboot.  At which point it's completely unbootable, and I end up at a BusyBox "(initramfs)" ash prompt, where I can't manage to actually DO anything.
<BluesKaj> Jeremy26, do you intend to dual boot with windows?
<Jeremy26> BluesKaj: No, single boot to Ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> Jeremy26, then disable secure boot and set the uefi/bios to legacy mode, then install . Also make sure you have no windows recovery etc partitions left on the HDD
<Jeremy26> BluesKaj: Does UEFI install not work then?
<BluesKaj> well, it's supposed to, but I don't see the point of it , uefi is a windows thing, not necessary for linux
<BluesKaj> fwiw I wiped my HDD on my laptop clean of the windows junky partitions before reinstalling W7 and kubuntu without any ill effects
<Jeremy26> I'd like to focus on the "supposed to", and get it working correctly.  The goal in here is to find/report/fix issues prior to release.
<Jeremy26> Also, the current installer fails to correctly detect/use DHCP settings, requiring manual network setup.  other-OS installers and rescue disks have no DHCP problems.
<BluesKaj> well you can use efi install if you must , there are tutorials
<BluesKaj> probly need a gpt partition table
<Jeremy26> I already have a gpt partition table.  The problem's with the installer, not my partitions.
<BluesKaj> so which partition are you installing the server to , do you have a / setup ?
<Jeremy26> I'm installing to "/" on LVM-on-RAID1, "boot" on RAID1 .  The rest of the install is fine.  The grub install is what fails.
<BluesKaj> did you try boot repair or sudo grub-install /dev/sd(a) from the live -media ?
<BluesKaj> anyway, BBL ..gotta reboot
<drdozer> hi - what do I need to install on 15.04 to get dolphin to be able to create zips?
<drdozer> also, I had some problems installing from yesterday's ISO via usb - there were issues with it not setting up the right boot loader and partitions for my bios
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-25
<snadge> ok so something broke pptp vpn in network manager about 2 or 3 days ago
<snadge> ive been waiting on an update to fix it .. just looked for an acknowledgement of the issue in launchpad.. nothing yet
<snadge> im going to assume that its networkmanager thats broken.. i dont think its systemd related.. because it was working with systemd
<ikonia> then why assume it's network manager
<ikonia> as it was also working with network manager
<ikonia> and now it's not
<ikonia> so that doesn't really seem logical
<snadge> thats what im trying to figure out.. it was working.. installed some updates.. now not working
<ikonia> so again why assume it is  / is not a package
<snadge> so im trying to figure out which update broke it
<ikonia> have you logged a bug against it ?
<ikonia> have you got other people to verify/test
<snadge> not yet no.. since i dont know which update broke it.. and therefore what was responsible
<ikonia> not sure what you want the channel to do then ?
<snadge> NetworkManager[950]: <error> [1427273345.985261] [vpn-manager/nm-vpn-connection.c:1778] get_secrets_cb(): Failed to request VPN secrets #2: (6) No agents were available for this request.
<snadge> thats all i've got.. i've tried creating a new vpn connection and same thing
<snadge> thats probably why i assumed it was network manager
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/1297849 :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1297849 in network-manager-vpnc (Ubuntu) "Virtual private network connection fails after distribution upgrade due to outdated Network Manager configuration files" [High,Triaged]
<ikonia> that doesn't look like the same bug
<snadge> ok cool if i log in as a different user.. it works
<snadge> so now i can at least assume that something in my users settings are screwed
<soee> good morning
<snadge> i still cant figure out how to reset networkmanager settings for a specific user
<snadge> the documentation sucks
<snadge> maybe the keyring is broken for my user.. i dont know
<snadge> good morning :P
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<snadge> hmm.. dig deeper.. vpn works in unity, but not gnome-flashback
<snadge> so its something gnome-session related
<BluesKaj> probly network manager
<micmord> Hello Kubuntu folks, what's the new Display Manager on Vivid?
<micmord> After an upgrade the DM doen't start anymore
<k1l> should be still lightdm
<yossarianuk> micmord: possibly sddm ?
<micmord> k1l: really "LANG=C apt-cache policy  lightdm --> Installed: (none)"
<k1l> does it use ssdm?
<micmord> sddm
<k1l> yes, sorry typo
<BluesKaj> micmord, sudo systemctl enable sddm
<k1l> http://jriddell.org/2015/03/18/kubuntu-15-04-heating-up/
<micmord> BluesKaj, k1l: thank you very much
<micmord> It works again!
<BluesKaj> yw, micmord
<micmord> What about last i18n packages?
<micmord> bug #1436395
<ubottu> bug 1436395 in kde-l10n-it (Ubuntu) "overwrite plasma_applet_org.kde.ktp-presence.mo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436395
<maelcum> hello. i have permission issues with sound and graphics on vivid / systemd. alsamixer (and audio players) don't have permission to anything in /dev/snd/, and  glxinfo (and other opengl applications) don't have permission to anything in /dev/dri/.
<maelcum> i am using a self compiled xorg stack and no pulseaudio
<maelcum> i *am* in the audio and video groups
<maelcum> from what ls displays, i should have permission through those groups. even clearing extended attributes (there was a + at the end of the permissions as displayed by ls -l) doesn't help.
<maelcum> on /dev/snd/* and /dev/dri/* that is
<maelcum> any ideas?
<maelcum> how does one even debug why permission to something was denied if it's not acls and not posix permissions?
<maelcum> what the... chmod ugo+rwx /dev/snd/* makes (at least) alsamixer work, chmod o-rwx makes it fail again. but i'm in the audio group!
<maelcum> since two reboots ago or so, so it's not that my new membership hasn't propagated.
<maelcum> what the hell is going on?
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-26
<PryMar56> ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1436461
<PryMar56> to see what fc22 did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679310/
<PryMar56> this LIB ^^ has pkg-config support and headers, but not shared object. Seems like a huge oversight
<PryMar56> to classify the bug as wishlist is foolish
<yossarianuk> is there an ETA on when the beta2 .iso will be populating in the mirrors?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<Xvigorator> Hi all. There appears to be a problem with disabling the SSH daemon on boot up (i.e. want a manual start/stop only).
<Xvigorator> I have tried systemctl disable sshd But it is ignored. I have also disabled via sysv-init (/etc/rc2 through rc5)
<Xvigorator> Can anyone confirm unstoppable SSH daemon at boot up?
<Xvigorator> 'sudo service ssh stop' or 'systemctl stop sshd.service' will work once logged in. No desktop autostart is used.
<Xvigorator> Vivid Velvet is installed.
<yossarianuk> still no beta-2 iso.......
<TheNumb> yossarianuk: use a daily iso
<elfy> yossarianuk: if it does turn up today it will be tomorrow in some parts of the world
<elfy> never completely sure why the fascination with milestone releases - it'll be out of date more or less as soon as it releases :p
<yossarianuk> ok - cheers
<yossarianuk> had an issue with UEFI on previous nightly (kubuntu(
<yossarianuk> where I had to install twice in order to get the UEFI boot entry
<elfy> I did see a bunch of updates being talked about for kubuntu - they might be on the current b2 that's available for testing
<elfy> but couldn't be sure - don't use it here
<yossarianuk> elfy: would not the same installer bugs be present with ubuntu
<yossarianuk> its really on the desktop that's difference
<yossarianuk> (at the min - when Mir is out there will be more differences)
<Xvigorator> testing
<gr33n7007h> is 15.04 using systemd?
<Xvigorator> gr33n7007h  Yes!
<BluesKaj> gr33n7007h,yes
<CptRageToaster> Hmm... over in Xen, PryMar56 and I were talking about a missing systemd lib that's needed to compile Xen 4.5
<CptRageToaster> over in #Xen*
<CptRageToaster> issue in launchpad was marked as "wont fix"
<gr33n7007h> ok thanks
<CptRageToaster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1436461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436461 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] libsystemd-daemon.so.0 needs-packaging" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<CptRageToaster> is there any recourse?
<knittl> how can I find out, why a package will be removed by apt-get/aptitude?
<PryMar56> I need source code sd-daemon.c from the systemd sources, how can I extract this?
<PryMar56> for Vivid 15.04, systemd 219
<PryMar56> I found the header, sd-daemon.h
<PryMar56> to build libsystemd-daemon.so.0 (systemd-219): ./configure --enable-compat-libs
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-27
<GZA-Genius> Hello, just wondering If you guys were aware of issues with Nouveau in 15.04,I have a GTX980 and have been playing around with installing and playing with 15.04. I am actually running a 15.04 headless home server atm and runs great, but my workstation pc can not try, or install from the menu, get a mass of errors sometimes I can get into a tty but not always. The only way I have been able to run15.04 with a gui is to install se
<GZA-Genius> forgive me for typo onlaptop atm and hate it...
<GZA-Genius> figured I would ask if anyone wanted logs and hat not before moving on...
<kbroulik> any idea what could be going on? https://paste.kde.org/pgd2awmk3/jtyyku akonadi does not work because of this. I'm running kubuntu Ci weekly iso thing
<kbroulik> I tried chmodding /var/run and/or creating those folders manually but it doesnt work either
<kbroulik> akonadi yields this error https://paste.kde.org/pwxrxra2l/cvnj0w
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<MoonUnit`> afternoon
<jarnos> I made a bootable disk of beta2 by usb-creator-gtk, but it won't boot.
<jarnos> desktop-amd64
<jarnos> It says "Missing parameter in configuration file. Keyword: path"
<jarnos> Following repeatively by "gfxboot.c32: not q COM32R image"
<jarnos> "boot:"
<jarnos> ^^ q -> a
<lordievader> jarnos: Try unetbootin.
<MoonUnit`> or you could try to copy it with dd if you know the usb /dev.
<jarnos> lordievader, does it give me option to choose keyboard layout and language before running ubuntu from the USB?
<lordievader> jarnos: Err, during the install you will be asked for the keyboard layout.
<jarnos> lordievader, I need that for live session, too.
<jarnos> MoonUnit`, yes, but you can not write other files to the USB then?
<MoonUnit`> no, not with dd.
<furkan> hey, any tips for upgrading to 15.04 beta? i'm running 14.04 now and ran do-release-upgrade -d
<furkan> but it's trying to upgrade me to utopic
<lordievader> furkan: Trusty cannot upgrade to Vivid in one go.
<furkan> lordievader: oh i see, thanks, so i should let it upgrade to utopic first i guess?
<lordievader> furkan: Yes.
<smallfoot-> Has anyone tried running bootchart with systemd?
<smallfoot-> It seems Vivid boots slow
<smallfoot-> it seems stalled just waiting
<lordievader> smallfoot-: 'systemd-analyse blame' might help you with that.
<smallfoot-> I see, thanks
<smallfoot-> systemd-analyse: command not found
<smallfoot-> its analyze with z
<lordievader> That's the one ;)
<smallfoot-> but it just sorts them by which take longest time
<elfy> it will
<smallfoot-> it doesn't tell anything about parallel jobs like asynchronous operations
<elfy> afaik bootchart won't work
<smallfoot-> I see :(
<lordievader> smallfoot-: Let systemd graph it for you ;)
<lordievader> smallfoot-: systemd-analyze plot > boot.svg
<elfy> oooh
<elfy> thanks lordievader :D
<lordievader> Man pages are useful.
<smallfoot-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691314/
<smallfoot-> Anything strange with this log?
<smallfoot-> lordievader, wow, thats sweet!
<smallfoot-> its true what they say, systemd really is a kitchensink lol
<lordievader> That udev thing is taking long...
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> is your systemd-udev-settle.service faster/shorter than mine?
<TheNumb> it depends on the amount of devices you have
<TheNumb> it has to enumerate them all ;p
<TheNumb> block devices that is
<lordievader> Then mine is probably faster. Seeing as it doesn't have any :P
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> lordievader, you don't have any? really? i thought everyone had one
<smallfoot-> TheNumb, I have 2 ssd, 1 hdd
<lordievader> It is not even mentioned.
<smallfoot-> TheNumb, does it matter how many partitions too?
<lordievader> However mine isn't very up to date.
<rww> the udev device settler is for things like LVM, encrypted block devices, etc.
<lordievader> smallfoot-: It is a netboot.
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> lordievader, oh cool!
<elfy> lordievader: yea for sure - but who bothers with man pages :p
<rww> if you don't use any of that, it shouldn't be taking much time
<smallfoot-> rww, I don't use LVM or encryption
<rww> (I assume, based on how other distros do it)
<lordievader> elfy: I read a quote somewhere that the fancy things you read on blogs all, at some point, originate from a man page ;)
<elfy> heh - for sure :)
<rww> also, systemd-analyze blame falls down when you're analyzing boot time, because it doesn't show that some things run in parallel
<elfy> lordievader: mmm - let's make this readable by hooman :)
<rww> perhaps you want systemd-analyze dot | dot -Tsvg > systemd.svg
<elfy> critical chain helps a bit more in that case than blame
<rww> i think that's the right command for bootchart anyway, i forget
<rww> oh, huh, didn't know about critical-chain
<elfy> it certainly shows the same thing holding up things here as that bootchart
<smallfoot-> rww, systemd-analyze plot > boot.svg # does it
<rww> plot, there we go
<rww> yeah, dot is for dependencies, derp
<elfy> yepcritical chain just shows me the same as the plot does - in regard to what's possibly the hold up
<elfy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691385/
<elfy> network-online.target hangs about then finally libvirt-bin.service finishes off in 243ms
<elfy> at least that's how I read it
<elfy> and I think I've seen bug report re network.online recently
<smallfoot-> elfy, how did u get that output from that paste?
<rww> smallfoot-: systemd-analyze critical-chain
<elfy> systemd-analyze critical-chain
<smallfoot-> thanks
<rww> mine goes through nmbd, but i need that :c
<rww> oh well
<smallfoot-> Am I the only one with slow systemd boot?
<elfy> smallfoot-: do systemd-analyze then tab twice
<smallfoot-> Should I file a report on Launchpad?
<rww> smallfoot-: what's the output of that command?
<elfy> smallfoot-: I've seen people with 1.5 minutes
<smallfoot-> Startup finished in 14.865s (firmware) + 11.133s (loader) + 6.127s (kernel) + 42.079s (userspace) = 1min 14.206s
<smallfoot-> 36.013s systemd-udev-settle.service
<smallfoot-> I don't have any LVM or encryption
<TheNumb> I haven't checked out vivid after the switch to systemd.
<TheNumb> Maybe I should
<rww> smallfoot-: that's not the output of systemd-analyze critical-chain, try again
<TheNumb> see if hangs on  systemd-udev-settle
<smallfoot-> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691416/
<smallfoot-> this systemd-udev-settle.service is evil!!
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> you also appear to be hanging up on a fsck too
<elfy> oh no - lying
<elfy> but there is ~36 seconds at the bottom
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-28
<furkan> does anybody know how i can get wine system tray icons to appear in vivid?
<furkan> with trusty i was using ppa:gurqn/systray-trusty and it was working fine
<furkan> i tried out ppa:gurqun/systray-vivid but i think it's out of date so it didn't do anything
<furkan> but all the info i see online says that java and wine apps should be whitelisted anyway, so i don't know why it's even an issue
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<elfy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning elfy
<anonymous2> go to my channel and I'll go to your channel           #slovensko
<jnxd> hey, I tried running the unity-next image, and I'm wondering if the bbrowser doesn't work for anyone or is it just me?
<soee__> if i have directive bind to some element, can i remove this element form isinde directive ?
<smallfoot-> Why is gedit old version 3.10 instead of 3.12 or 3.14?
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<penguin42> BluesKaj: How are you finding KDE5 ?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, not real enthusuaistic about it so far ...missing some of my fav features and one has been droppe, not a step forward... the 'look" is ok tho.
<BluesKaj> err enthusiastic :)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, have you given it a try ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh, I'm about the same, it's still annoying me in a lot of small ways
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Things like the title bars being rather big, and some things not working reliably - like ctrl-alt-t binding for opening a konsole not always working for me
<BluesKaj> I miss the different backgrounds for the VDs , it's been dropped in favour of the activities optional backagrounds...a pet peeve of mine , krunner no longer has a drop down for previous entries ..etc
<BluesKaj> the muon toolbar is missing
<BluesKaj> I use muon as a reference, seldom as a package manager
<BluesKaj> and that muon discover thing is hopeless IMO
<BluesKaj> that's my list, so far :)
<BluesKaj> not entirely related to plasma 5 tho
<penguin42> what's muon discover?
<lordievader> penguin42: The Kubuntu software centre.
<penguin42> ah
 * penguin42 has never really used software centre stuff - but I do generally like having the click to do updates
 * penguin42 did notice the change in that now it's got systemd   poweroff  works for a normal user rather than needing sudo :-)
<gnox> Hey guys, just installed Beta 2 and now I am curious about the boot time
<gnox> systemd-analyze blame gives me a service called NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<elfy> yep - I think it says that for many people
<gnox> with a start time of 8.071s
<gnox> on a ssd
<penguin42> sounds like it's waiting for your net to come up?
<elfy> gnox: similar - 12 on an ssd
<gnox> my debian system boots up in just about 2.5 sec
<penguin42> gnox: Does systemctl show NetworkManager-wait-online ?
<gnox> ubuntu has 12 sec
<penguin42> gnox: What does  journalctl -u NetworkManager-wait-online show you, and what type of networking do you have?
<BluesKaj> i didn't notice any diff with boot times on kubuntu 15.04 and systemd, but this pc is pretty old, 2008 vintage, altho it has 6G RAM
<gnox> penguin42: the output of systemctl: http://pastebin.com/90G5HVXq
<BluesKaj> amd cpus from that time aren't the fastest either
<lotuspsychje> where can you enable/disable systemd services on 15.04?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, at the login
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: cool
<BluesKaj> tty/vt lotuspsychje
<gnox> penguin42: journalctl -u NetworkManager-wait-online: http://pastebin.com/y39jwagB
<lordievader> gnox: Do you have things depending on a network connection?
<gnox> penguin42: my internet :P
<lordievader> Apart from that, things like network mount's etc.
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, assuming systemctl is part of the systemd package, ...I may be wrong on that
<gnox> lordievader: no, just a plain install on my testmachine
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lordievader> Then I think you can even disable it, but don't quote me on it.
<gnox> lordievader: ok, and how to do so?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje,, quote from google: "systemctl may be used to introspect and control the state of the " systemd " system and service manager"
<lordievader> gnox: sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager-wait-online (if it does screw up things do the same but with 'enable' instead)
<gnox> lordievader: thanks man, i'll reboot now (logging chat off and on)...
<gnox> lordievader: much better now
<lordievader> No broken networks?
<gnox> Startup finished in 2.638s (kernel) + 1.295s (userspace) = 3.933s and network seems to work, since i can chat here
<lordievader> Cool, cool.
<gnox> almost 4 secs is still not that fast with my laptop and debian jessie with 2.5 secs boot-time
<gnox> plymouth seems to have an error, too
<penguin42> gnox: OK, so for me the NetworkManager-wait-online takes under a second
<penguin42> gnox: I'm on wired ethernet - and you?
<gnox> penguin42: yeah - wired ethernet, too
<penguin42> gnox: Hmm ok, then I guess it's a bug - because given that this is a 5year+ old Core2 laptop, the problem isn't CPU usage
<gnox> penguin42: it's an acer aspire 7740G core I5 with 4gigs...
<gnox> and my beta 2 runs on a desktop: amd phenom II x4 965 with 4gigs either
 * BluesKaj noticed that about acer..cheap with the RAM
<penguin42> gnox: Nod, you could try using journalctl to see what else was going on in the 8 seconds while it was sitting there - I'm wondering if it was waiting for something else and there is maybe a missing dependency of something that should happen first
<gnox> BluesKaj: np to me, my jessie with xfce runs absolutely smooth ;)
<BluesKaj> gnox, an i5 cpu deserves more memory, mine is an i3 and it came with 8G RAM ..lenovo G500 latop
 * penguin42 reckons on 1 or 2 GB/core
<gnox> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<gnox> as I said: no probs until now (at least for me) :)
<penguin42> gnox: Anyway, I call bug rather than cpu/memory time
<gnox> penguin42, dito
<gnox> penguin42,  but how to see what is going on in those 8 secs?
<penguin42> gnox: Well, you know the start/end times, so get the whole of the journal for that 8 seconds and see what else is going on
<elfy> I see similar, but if I disable NetworkManager-wait-online then libvirt-bin.service has a fit :)
<elfy> with an i5 and 8Gb ram
<gnox> penguin42, thanks... i'll enable the service again and check. i'll be back later ;)
<BluesKaj> gnox, not disputing that ubuntu runs great on your machine , I'm just commenting on how computer manufacturers cut HW in order reach a v=certain price point
<penguin42> gnox: The other possibility is that nm-wait-online is doing something that doesn't play well with your network card/router
<penguin42> elfy: Oh, that sounds odd - what type of fit?
<elfy> penguin42: time's out
<penguin42> trying to do what?
<BluesKaj> odd I haven't encountered that nm-wait-online
<elfy> penguin42: to connect from memory, I rebooted now
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Me neither, I'm an upgrade
<MoonUnit`> NetworkManager-wait-online takes 8 seconds for me, connected with ethernet.
<penguin42> elfy: Upgrade or fresh install ?
<elfy> install
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I installed beta2 clean
<lordievader> penguin42: Libvirt can do it's networking setup through nm.
<elfy> this is install sometime in the last 3 or 4 months
<BluesKaj> to / , still had /home untouched
<lordievader> And thus if NM isn't up fully it cannot do it's networking.
<penguin42> lordievader: Yeh although I'm more surprised if it's the bit just waiting for your external internet to be up - libvirt should run fine on a host that's unplugged
<elfy> lordievader: yep, but if I remove bridge-utils, then I still get the wait of ~8 secs
 * penguin42 would be tempted to tcpdump what's going on the network
<lordievader> It can also run fine without NM ;)
<penguin42> I wonder if it's something like an IPv6 dhcp that goes unanswered or soemthing similar
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I had a total blank on network W7 on qemu-kvm with libvirt , the only thing windows worked on it was the ehernet to the internet, no LAN whatsover
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I know, you told me.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Letting libvirt nat it for you should do the trick though, unless you don't want natting, then you need to look into bridge devices.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, wondering if you knew what was wrong
<penguin42> there are a good 3 or 4 different ways of setting up networking for libvirt, each of which has there good and bad bits
<BluesKaj> I had the NAT enabled on the router , if that's what you mean
<lordievader> No.
<lordievader> Libvirt can do it's own natting, wich might be usefull if you run libvirt on a laptop and don't want to drop a bunch of vm's on every network you visit.
<penguin42> you can also do bridge networking (generally good, takes a bit of setup) or macvtap (which works very well except if you want to connect the vm to the host)
<BluesKaj> I was running it on this machine/with ethernet
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What do you want to do with the VM networking - just let it connect out? Do you want other machines on your network to be able to connect to it?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, exactly yes , and the VM guest/Windows 7 to connect to the pcs on the LAN
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Do you want the other machines on your network to be able to connect to the VM guest ?
<BluesKaj> yes that would be good too
<BluesKaj> I could dual boot windows I suppose, but qemu-kvm ran very well otherwise
<penguin42> ok, if you want other hosts to be able to connect in then you can't use NAT on qemu/libvirt
<penguin42> BluesKaj: So you need to setup one of the bridge setups
<lordievader> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<lordievader> And then plug the virtual network adapter of the vm into that.
 * penguin42 thought there was a way to get libvirt to do all that for you
<BluesKaj> actually it sounds easier to just dual boot ...but I do appreciate the suggestions penguin42 , lordievader
<penguin42> BluesKaj: For just connecting out from the VM it's dead easy using NAT
<BluesKaj> I see
<simon_g> hi
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Do what you want. I'm glad I got rid of dual booting. Such a waste of time.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, well, I have lots of time :)
<BluesKaj> I hope
<simon_g> where does the ubuntu store xorg.conf? i cannot find it under /etc/X11 i need it to check it because my touchpad works out-of-the-box on ubuntu but other distributions seem to have a problem with it, so i wanna check it out
<MoonUnit`> it's all autoconfig these days don't have an xorg.conf
<TheNumb> simon_g: by default xorg.conf is not generated.
<TheNumb> It's been years since autoconfig started working.
<simon_g> oops... it was a while since i've used linux ;)
<TheNumb> ;-)
<simon_g> anyway- where can i find the configuration of touchpad :)? i'm thinking about the auto-turn off while typing as well as two-finger scrolling
<simon_g> :P
<MoonUnit`> if you need to you can add parts of a config to/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<MoonUnit`> added a 10-monitor.conf to set up my dual screen there
<TheNumb> MoonUnit`: err wasn't it /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ? <:
<MoonUnit`> used to be
<simon_g> tehre is no /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d directory
<simon_g> *there
<BluesKaj> try it without the  .d
<simon_g> nope, there is none
<BluesKaj>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<simon_g> nope. there is no files like that
<BluesKaj> to create one,  sudo Xorg -configure
<lordievader> simon_g: Create it ;)
<lordievader> The xorg.conf.d
<lordievader> You don't want to create an xorg.conf
<simon_g> yeah... and configure everything from the start. thanks, i'm old enough to remember it ;)
<lordievader> simon_g: No, create a xorg.conf.d dir and configure just what you need.
<simon_g> i'm not particularly interested with creating the new one- now everything works fine, or good enough for me. I'd just want to see the current, default, out-of-the-box configuration (which- as I've mentioned before- works fine) so I could copy it and modify the configuration on other distribution. I, somehow though, that the xorg.conf was automatically created during boot-up process
<penguin42> simon_g: Oh there isn't any xorg.conf now - none
<penguin42> simon_g: Not autocreated, never
<penguin42> simon_g: The X server just detects stuff at run time - except for special added sections
<lordievader> simon_g: Hence the .d dir ;)
<penguin42> simon_g: It's done that for ages (at least 5 years??)
<simon_g> :| thanks!
<BluesKaj> we used to create an nvidia xorg.conf when reinstalling the driver after an X problem at one time , but I haven't seen that for a couple of yrs either
<lordievader> nVidia/FGLRX still like to create one, yes.
<BluesKaj> I don't have one afaik
<penguin42> simon_g: Stuff is so dynamic these days - you walk up to somewhere with your laptop and plug it into a projector and a mouse, then unplug it etc - a lot of the configuration doesn't make sense for static configs except when you hit a problem
<lordievader> penguin42: Hehe, you should have seen FOSDEM. Many ppl messing with xrandr ;)
<TheNumb> :D
<MoonUnit`> hopefully one day we can have fun with wayland conf files.
<lordievader> Supposedly kwin works on there.
<penguin42> lordievader: Still?  KDE generally behaves for me these days even with projectors - although I still occasionally come across a fun one
 * penguin42 should try wayland
<TheNumb> penguin42: not with kde
<TheNumb> (yet)
<TheNumb> ;p
<penguin42> :-(
<BluesKaj> haven't heard any reports of users trying wayland at all
<MoonUnit`> tried it with fedora 21 but was buggy.
<simon_g> ok, thanks for help, have a nice weekend!
<igalic> BluesKaj: how does one use wayland?
<TheNumb> igalic: your DE/window manager has to support it first.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<SonikkuAmerica> ubi-partman hates the UEFI world apparently...
<igalic> TheNumb: well, that would be kde
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> not yet
<TheNumb> ;-)
<BluesKaj> igalic, I see your question was answered, haven't tried it myself, and I'm also on KDE
<TheNumb> igalic: be sure to follow https://plus.google.com/+MartinGr%C3%A4%C3%9Flin/posts
<TheNumb> :)
<TheNumb> Martin is the head developer of KWin.
<solsTiCe> hi. I just tried ubuntu 15.04 live cd (usb) and it was fine. Except when I told it to reboot; it stayed forever on "Please remove media an dype ENTER". I had to use the power button to switch it off.
<solsTiCe> I welcome the switch to systemd but isn't that a little late in the ubuntu release cycle ? after feature freeze ??
 * penguin42 isn't sure on the timing - but it's hardly a surprise - it's been announced it was happening for a long time and you've been able to choose one or the other for a while, so I think the only change that's just happened is making the default switch
<solsTiCe> ok
<TheNumb> solsTiCe: it's not like the packages haven't been tested before the switch.
<lordievader> Probably the feature freeze came in handy with the switch to systemd. Things don't change when frozen.
<elfy> that's a known b2 image bug ^^
<solsTiCe> elfy: the reboot thingy problem ?
<TheNumb> solsTiCe: it used to happen to me in older releases too.
<TheNumb> So it's not 15.04 specific.
<solsTiCe> I tried previous daily 15.04 iso and I don't remember having such a problem. never mind.
<elfy> solsTiCe: yep
<elfy> it's better than just before - when it just rebooted into live image :)
<TheNumb> solsTiCe: it happens every once in a while
<solsTiCe> I thought it was systemd related
<TheNumb> nope
<agronholm> how do I switch from nouveau to nvidia drivers on 15.04? thanks.
<elfy> install nvidia from additional drivers
<lordievader> agronholm: Install the nvidia package.
<agronholm> it's not visible there
<agronholm> I already installed nvidia-346
<lordievader> agronholm: What card do you have?
<agronholm> geforce gt 940M
<lordievader> Should still be supported, I think.
<agronholm> by the binary drivers, yes
<lordievader> agronholm: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<agronholm> https://bpaste.net/show/02dd732f9d8d
<agronholm> does this mean I'm not even using nouveau?
<TheNumb> well
<TheNumb> agronholm: isn't your dedicated gpu turned off?
<agronholm> how would I know?
<lordievader> Is it an hybrid thing?
<TheNumb> in bios or something
<agronholm> I guess I should reboot and check
<maxb> Time to dare to upgrade ... :-)
<agronholm> there was no such setting in the BIOS
<lordievader> agronholm: Is it a laptop?
<agronholm> yes
<agronholm> thinpad t550
<agronholm> *Thinkpad
<lordievader> agronholm: Hmm, could you pastebin the output of lshw?
<agronholm> https://bpaste.net/show/4f3cd8e1daa7
<lordievader> There are multiple models, one with only an intel gpu, one with a hybrid intel/nvidia. This seems to be intel only.
<lordievader> http://pdfs.icecat.biz/pdf/44835721-8504.pdf
<agronholm> lordievader: I specifically got myself the nvidia version
<agronholm> as you can see from the output, it has an nvidia controller
<agronholm> line 356 onward
<TheNumb> yup
<agronholm> is this chip too new to be somehow recognized?
<agronholm> it was only announced like two weeks ago...
<agronholm> this is my first laptop with both intel and nvidia controllers so I'm at a loss
<agronholm> I have no clue how to switch
<penguin42> oh those are always fun
<penguin42> agronholm: Are you sure - The Lenovo's normally have a switch in the BIOS for that
<TheNumb> penguin42: unless it's "muxless"
<TheNumb> no switch in that case
<agronholm> penguin42: if it doesn't, I was delivered the wrong thing
<TheNumb> agronholm: does it work in windows?
<agronholm> and then what is the nvidia 3d controller device on line 356 onwards?
<penguin42> agronholm: I had a w520 a couple of years back that had it, they offered a choice between Integrated, discrete and Optimus
<TheNumb> I see that you have an ntfs partition.
<agronholm> TheNumb: yeh?
<penguin42> TheNumb: What's the muxless about?
<TheNumb> penguin42: the display is connected to the integrated gpu
<TheNumb> only
<TheNumb> I've got a laptop with that setup.
<penguin42> TheNumb: Ah, not come across those, the one I had had no mux, but it had some outputs connected to the Intel, some to the Nvidia
<TheNumb> And it's a pain in the butt since xorg doesn't support that at all.
<TheNumb> Only hacky drivers from amd do.
<penguin42> TheNumb: There's a thing called bumblebee for Intel/Nvidia mix
<TheNumb> I know.
<TheNumb> It's also supposed to work with muxless intel/amd ;p
<lordievader> agronholm: Ah, I read over that one.
<penguin42> TheNumb: Still, the w520 I had with that mix still had the bios settings
<agronholm> well, this one didn't
<agronholm> I'm pretty sure of it
<TheNumb> only older laptops had that switch
<TheNumb> new ones usually come "muxless"
<TheNumb> unless the vendor decides otherwise
<agronholm> what does that mean?
<TheNumb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<lordievader> Lshw does show that the nvidia doesn't have a driver loaded.
<TheNumb> agronholm: check your xorg log.
<agronholm> the nouvea module is loaded though
<agronholm> *nouveau
<lordievader> agronholm: Lshw doesn't reflect that.
<agronholm> but since this is kernel 3.19, it doesn't recognize it
<agronholm> support for the 940M only comes in kernel 4.0
<agronholm> I tried installing 4.0rc5 but then the nvidia driver couldn't build its dkms module
<penguin42> agronholm: how were you installing the nvidia driver?
<agronholm> penguin42: apt-get install nvdiai-346-updates
<penguin42> ok
<lordievader> agronholm: From where did you install the 4.0 kernel? Ubuntu kernel ppa?
<agronholm> yes
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: where are the Vivid kernel, initrd, etc on your box?
<travnewmatic> http://pastebin.com/NaU3NwPW
<CptRageToaster> it looked like they were on the same HDD, but different partition?
<travnewmatic> thats right
<CptRageToaster> ok
<travnewmatic> i'm trying something that i havent done before
<travnewmatic> different /'s for utopic and vivid
<travnewmatic> but they're both using the same /boot, /home, and swap
<CptRageToaster> have you made sure that you have permission to see everything there?
<travnewmatic> well i've got vivid mounted
<travnewmatic> and can click around in the folders
<CptRageToaster> wait... but the contents of your /boot folder...
<CptRageToaster> that's what grub would be reading....
<travnewmatic> sure, i do have that partition mounted as well
<travnewmatic> and i checked the time on the grub.cfg file
<travnewmatic> that file in /boot/grub/ is the one thats getting updated iwth grub-update
<CptRageToaster> so, make sure you don't have a DIFFERENT grub.cfg in the OTHER /boot folder
<CptRageToaster> right?
<CptRageToaster> there are two?
<travnewmatic> only one boot
<CptRageToaster> o ok
<CptRageToaster> I think I see what you're going for
<travnewmatic>  /boot and /home are shared
<CptRageToaster> I'm going to go eat some food, I'll think about this some more
<travnewmatic> :D
<travnewmatic> k
<CptRageToaster> why does the script say it's living in /dev/sda8 then?
<CptRageToaster> shouldn't the kernel and initrd still be living in the /boot folder of dev/sda1?
<CptRageToaster> I'm not certain
<CptRageToaster> afk, brb 40 min or so
<travnewmatic> thats where the /boot partition is
<travnewmatic> er
<travnewmatic> sorry
<travnewmatic>  /dev/sda8 is the root (/) for vivid
<travnewmatic> lordievader, http://pastebin.com/siS47nF4
<travnewmatic> my grub.cfg
<travnewmatic> lordievader, your idea the other day got me tinkering
<lordievader> travnewmatic: How did you install Vivid?
<lordievader> What idea?
<travnewmatic> having multiple linux's mount the same /home
<travnewmatic> i installed vivid with a flash drive
<lordievader> travnewmatic: Grub doesn't find a kernel nor initramfs.
<lordievader> Where have you put those?
<travnewmatic> hmmmmmmm
<travnewmatic> those should be in boot
<travnewmatic> http://pastebin.com/zhLrziW9
<lordievader> travnewmatic: In the same /boot or did you make a new one?
<travnewmatic> supposed to be the same boot
<lordievader> Jup, no Vivid kernel.
<lordievader> travnewmatic: Could you pastebin your partition layout?
<travnewmatic> seeing that now :|
<travnewmatic> un momento
<travnewmatic> http://pastebin.com/EtMRETJu
<ubuntuuberuser> guys, i have a problem
<ubuntuuberuser> problem with dependencies
<ubuntuuberuser> trying to remove Plank from 15.04 new beta Mate ed
<lordievader> travnewmatic: That is df, not your partition layout
<travnewmatic> i was avoiding screencaps :D
<travnewmatic> but i can
<ubuntuuberuser> plank depends on ubuntu-mate-desktop
<ubuntuuberuser> it is not right i think
<lordievader> travnewmatic: parted /dev/sdX print
<travnewmatic> http://pastebin.com/iSbEaZfH
<travnewmatic> ah k
<travnewmatic> http://pastebin.com/HvjNvv5p
<lordievader> travnewmatic: I get the feeling the Vivid kernel didn't go to /boot.
<lordievader> Anyhow, got to go.
<travnewmatic> lordievader, i'm getting that feeling too
<travnewmatic> alright
<travnewmatic> will reinstall, making sure my boxes are checked and my t's are crossed
<travnewmatic> thanks for all the help guys, i'll let you know how it goes!
<travnewmatic> so during the install
<CptRageToaster> Oh good
<CptRageToaster> I was thinking that too
<stef1a> i'm running 15.04 on a third gen Lenovo ThinkPad Carbon X1, and audio has stopped playing from chrome, chromium, and firefox. help?
<TheNumb> stef1a: does it play at all?
<stef1a> yup
<TheNumb> have you tried restarting the browsers?
<stef1a> yes, and the machine
<agronholm> ok I think I understand a little better how things should work with a hybrid graphics system now
<agronholm> my machine is quite new so it should not have a hardware muxer. now I just need to figure out how to make the nvidia chip actually work.
<lordievader> Whoo, did you fix it?
<lordievader> Oh..
<lordievader> Cheered to soon, didn't I.
<agronholm> heh
<agronholm> I just need to know how to switch from nouveau to the binary driver
<agronholm> xrandr --listproviders only gives me one provider
<lordievader> I got the feeling you first need to switch to the nVidia card from the Intel one.
<agronholm> no
<agronholm> in newer systems, the intel driver is *always* active
<agronholm> but applications can be made to render using the nvidia driver
<agronholm> that's how PRIME works apparently
<lordievader> Hmm, clearly I have no idea what I am talking about XD
<agronholm> what you said was true for older systems that have a hardware muxer
<agronholm> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics
<lordievader> Nasty stuff.
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-28
<quantibiliy> need the developers channel for xubuntu or , perhaps here. dual screen issues? seems to rotate and wonder if its cycling through the "work spaces's' and some how is messing with the the dual screen, cause i fix it, then it messes up, so i just cycle through (top, left, down, right) then after soem time i get tired of it, so i leave it be unless i need to mess with it... haven't messsed with it lately but today i boote
<quantibiliy> d up to a configuration that worked flawless...  so i wonder if its haveing it set on work spaces currently assinged to the screen.
<rexonis> Really enjoying the quality of 16.04.
<rexonis> The codebase feels tighter. The desktop feels more polished.
<Headzup> And the amazon advertising is deactivated by default!
<Fritigern> I early-adopted 16.04 yesterday (a year long habit) and now when running apt-get update, I recieve warnings/errors about weak algorythms. Here's one of them:  http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key <KEY HIDDEN> uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Fritigern> My question is now: is there anything I can do about it, or is this something that the repo maintainers should fix?
<dax> Fritigern: it's something that the repository maintainers should fix
<Fritigern> Poop. So until they fix it, I (and many others) will be stuck with this warning, or is it an error?
<Xpistos> Hey All. Does 16.04 support touchscreens?
<Xpistos> I have a Lenovo Twist that I am dying to get my touchscreen working.
<lotuspsychje> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dax> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<lotuspsychje> dax: would it be a good idea to add ubuntu mate to !flavors?
<ChibaPet> Wouldn't a better suggestion be installing "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" ? Or is it just gnome-desktop? Looking.
<ChibaPet> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf; arm64; ppc64el)
<dax> lotuspsychje: yeah, !flavors needs a major update
<lotuspsychje> dax: edubuntu also might die :p
<dax> *nod*
<agronholm> I would like to report several bugs in xenial final beta installation, what do I do?
<agronholm> I already logged in to launchpad but I can't figure out how to report a new bug
<Fudge> agronholm:  first make sure all updates are installed
<Fudge> apport is one way, ubuntu-bug is another, see this page mate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<agronholm> Fudge: how do I do that when it won't install in the first place?
<agronholm> I'm in the process of writing a report on the appropriate forum
<agronholm> basically, grub crashed, among other bugs
<agronholm> I'm trying to reproduce the problem in virtualbox but I got a UEFI warning dialog with two buttons, neither of which does anything when clicked
<agronholm> the installer is so thoroughly and hilariously broken I don't know to laugh or cry
<Fudge> oh there were soem bugs in the beta release i saw
<Fudge> can you google xenial beta release notes and take a look, there were a couple of bugs tha tpop up when it is installed in a particular way
<agronholm> I did
<agronholm> nothing about the problems I saw
<agronholm> the only "known bugs" were related to the partitioning phase
<agronholm> and I didn't hit them
<Fudge> ah, if its just grub you could chroot to /target and fix it yourself if you know how
<Fudge> sounds like youre having a hard time
<agronholm> I don't know how, and I shouldn't have to
<agronholm> I repeated the install process with 15.10 right after and it worked flawlessly
<agronholm> I'm just not sure where to report these problems so Canonical employees can see them and fix the problems
<Fudge> you might have to wait until release, it is beta afterall
<agronholm> I thought the entire point of having a beta was that problems would get discovered by users like me and reported to Canonical
<agronholm> if they don't accept user feedback, why release a beta in the first place?
<Fudge> like you I am just a user too, i dont know if you can use ubuntu-bug from the live image or not, you could try against ubiquity like ubuntu-bug ubiquity if I recall correctly
<agronholm> what's ubiquity?
<Fudge> that is the name of the installer
<agronholm> okay
<agronholm> this is where I got stuck with virtualbox: http://imgur.com/tQQvqZP
<agronholm> neither button does anything when clicked
<Fudge> which screen is it, sorry but I can not see so pics or screenshots don't help
<agronholm> ah :(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<agronholm> it's the screen where you choose your location
<agronholm> there's a modal dialog on top of that
<agronholm> titled "Force UEFI installation?"
<Fudge> I usually manually partition, choose the partition, format ext4 mount point /. install grub to the desk, which for me is sda. then next next fill out user info then wait.
<Fudge> hi lordievader
<agronholm> Fudge: I tried the same (though with btrfs instead of ext4)
<lordievader> Hey Fudge, how are you?
<Fudge> agronholm:  what method of install are you choosing, to entire disk. I do recall problems in the past with UEFI if installing manually
<Fudge> going good mate, have a nice longneck of Bavairia here next to me
<Fudge> did you see the screenoshot agronholm  just posted lordievader , ideas?
<agronholm> Fudge: are you asking me if I chose the topmost option (automatic) when prompted?
<agronholm> instead of partitioning manually?
<Fudge> yep
<agronholm> no I did not -- I chose to partition manually
<agronholm> otherwise I would not get a btrfs root disk
<lordievader> I suppose you don't have another install on your vb box?
<agronholm> lordievader: what do you mean?
<lordievader> The uefi warning says there may be another install using the bios system, is this true?
<agronholm> no it's not
<agronholm> this was a freshly partitioned drive
<agronholm> I had to create the partition table in the partitioner section of the installer
<agronholm> so how it determined that I had another OS installed is a mystery
<lordievader> They I'd ignore the warning.
<agronholm> lordievader: I wish I could but neither button does anything when pushed
<lordievader> Hehe, well that is helpfull...
<agronholm> it's the same thing when I tried to install on bare metal -- grub crashed and I was told that after closing this dialog an error report would be sent
<agronholm> but the close button did nothing
<lordievader> I suppose you could boot it into bios mode. But how to force vb into that I do not know.
<agronholm> I specifically booted with EFI support to reproduce the problems I had on bare metal
<agronholm> I have no real intention of installing this on VB
<lordievader> Ah...
<agronholm> I wasn't expecting the installer to fail so hard in UEFI mode
<Fudge> UEFI sux
<flocculant> agronholm: just to be clear here - you're trying to do this to reproduce a bug on hardware so you can report it?
<agronholm> flocculant: I believe that is what I just said
<agronholm> the keyboard layout selector is broken too, even without UEFI
<agronholm> worked flawlessly with 15.10
<flocculant> agronholm: and when you tried to install on hardware it didn't crash and then fall back to the livesession desktop?
<agronholm> flocculant: it did crash
<agronholm> flocculant: when installing grub
<flocculant> right - but did it leave you at the desktop?
<flocculant> because it should - then you can report bugs with ubuntu-bug
<agronholm> not sure what you mean by that -- it didn't drop me to console if that's what you mean
<flocculant> no - just the livesession desktop
<agronholm> no
<agronholm> I just got an error message saying that when I close this dialog it will send the error report
<flocculant> right - and then it didn't
<agronholm> but then I couldn't close the dialog because the "close" button didn't do anything
<agronholm> the button would respond normally, but nothing would happen when pressing it
<flocculant> I assume you checked the iso
<agronholm> I can do that
<flocculant> I would - hit any key - check for defects
<agronholm> no errors found
<flocculant> then start it - but use the try option rather than install so you're at a desktop
<agronholm> also: http://imgur.com/PKmfHYG
<flocculant> then when it crashes - open a terminal and ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<flocculant> yea - I'd not do that
<agronholm> this is how the installer looks on my laptop
<flocculant> yea that looks right
<agronholm> the "Jatka" (Continue) button causes the cursor to turn to a rolling ball and it takes several minutes there
<agronholm> flocculant: looks right to you that the window content creeps halfway onto the title bar and the desktop is far larger than the screen?
<flocculant> oh right - no that doesn't look right :)
<agronholm> look at the upper right corner -- the clock and other icons are not there because the desktop is larger
<agronholm> most dialogs are displayed off screen which is why I initially thought the installer had frozen
<flocculant> agronholm: mmm
<agronholm> so the question is: who do I report these multiple bugs to?
<agronholm> the display bug and the broken keyboard layout selector
<agronholm> and the broken grub install
<Fudge> it all falls under ubiquity
<flocculant> I'd report to ubiquity
<agronholm> alright, I'll go to launchpad
<flocculant> agronholm: what language are you using there?
<agronholm> Finnish
<Fudge> if the installer is still stalling, t open a terminal, control alt t. type sudo pkill -9 ubiquity  then if ubuntu-but doesnt launch, do it manually by typing ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<flocculant> agronholm: might be bug 1549529 fopr language
<ubottu> bug 1549529 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "The keyboard is still installed as US-English even if another language is selected during the installation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549529
<agronholm> flocculant: perhaps
<agronholm> but I would've assumed that I get to select another keyboard layout
<flocculant> agronholm: and you tried to set that before the installer started?
<agronholm> flocculant: I would have to try to boot the ubuntu ISO in legacy BIOS mode for that
<agronholm> trying now in virtualbox
<agronholm> yes, the keyboard layout selection looks correct if I install the right layout before starting the installer
<agronholm> so I'm definitely hitting #1549529
<flocculant> ok - so that's one out of the way - easy one though :)
<agronholm> what's this casper package?
<flocculant> that's what runs the live system afaik
<lordievader> Wasn't casper the one responsible for setting up the live session? (Setting up the user, making sure it has what it needs, etc)
<flocculant> lordievader: afaik yea
<agronholm> does 16.04 use mir instead of X?
<agronholm> in the installer
<agronholm> that would explain why it looks so bad on a high DPI display
<flocculant> agronholm: no
<agronholm> then I am at a loss as to what causes the display problems
<agronholm> it doesn't happen on 15.10
<flocculant> agronholm: no idea I'm afraid
<agronholm> I should boot in the "Try Ubuntu" mode on bare metal and see if it happens there too (it probably will)
<nrosvall> is the fix for black corners round CSD windows coming to 16.04 before final release?
<flocculant> nrosvall: supposedly - bug 1516403
<ubottu> bug 1516403 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Upper angles of window not curved" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516403
<nrosvall> Yes I noticed that too. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> nrosvall: you can add 'im affected' and tell your story to the bug?
<agronholm> I'm not sure what to file a bug against (wrt the display bugs with high DPI displays)
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: can you explain the full story? whats going on?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: short version: http://imgur.com/PKmfHYG
<agronholm> the longer version you can read if you scroll back a bit
<flocculant> nrosvall: I saw your comment yesterday, you *might* be better asking in -desktop tomorrow when there are people about who're actually working on this
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: just joined, cant scroll back...you want install 3rd party software?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: you don't see anything wrong with the display in that photo?
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: it keeps loading for next?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: no.
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: do you not see that the window content is overlapped with the title bar?
<agronholm> or that the clock and the usual symbols are missing from the upper right part of the screen?
<lotuspsychje> right
<agronholm> the desktop that was created is much larger than the display
<lotuspsychje> bbl sorry
<agronholm> which also causes any dialogs to appear off screen
<nrosvall> flocculant, sure. I'll ask tomorrow :)
<ika_> Hello. I just installed 16.04 on a PC with a Nvidia Fermi card and the latest prop. driver (361.x). It's an analog monitor (dsub only) and the screen is offset to the right (4:3 resolutions are displayed correcly, but those are streched and LCD panels look terrible in non-native resolution). Is there any way to fix this?
<ika_> i.imgur.com/otx9uFh
<ika_> https://i.imgur.com/otx9uFh
<ChibaPet> ika_: does xrandr show the monitor as supporting the mode(s) you want?
<ChibaPet> If not, something I've done with recalcitrant hardware in the past is to force in the correct mode.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ika_> ChibaPet : http://pastebin.com/XLG2C4vL
<ChibaPet> ika_: I hate pastebin - any chance you could use bpaste.net ?
<ika_> I would have 1680x1050 as native res
<ika_> sure
<ika_> https://bpaste.net/show/4ee17e211fe2
<ika_> I wonder, would it help if I would manually make a Modeline entry xorg.conf ?
<ika_> in xorg*
<ChibaPet> You can do that, but an easier and quicker test to see if it'll do what you want... oh, it's offering. Wait. It's showing 1680x1050 as the mode in use. What am I missing?
<ChibaPet> Hm, I also wonder if there's a cap to modes a VGA cable will actually support.
<ika_> vga cables support way much more (1600x1200 is the recommended tho), but never had problem with previous ubuntu builds
<ika_> yes it's just offset so I can'T see half of the screen
<ika_> well 40% of it
<ChibaPet> Ah. That seems like it'd be a monitor setting. They usually let you control image offset from the monitor controls.
<ChibaPet> Although that's easily the most dramatic offset I can remember seeing.
<ika_> not that much I can get back about 10% with the monitor OSD
<ika_> well, I had to try asking it here. Thanks for your time:)
<ChibaPet> man xrandr
<ChibaPet> there are some options that might help, but I've not found the silver bullet yet
<ChibaPet> reading it now
<ChibaPet> maybe --transform
<ChibaPet> Maybe something with --pos...
<ChibaPet> FWIW, if you find a way to do it with xrandr, there will be an xorg conf equivalent.
<ChibaPet> ...or you can be lazy like me and invoke xrandr on login.
<ika_> Thank you. I'm also looking into it now. I just wanted to save time, thought maybe it's a known issue.
<ChibaPet> It's not one I've heard of before. Sorry!
<ikonia> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.18-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 643 kB, installed size 2337 kB
<tracker3> Hi there
<tracker3> Ubuntu is deleting xorg.conf at every boot. Is it me or what?
<ika_> ChibaPet : There is a beta driver (which even adds Vulcan support). I installed that one and it fixed the issue. ( https://bpaste.net/show/2ec4073a9ded )
<ika_> could not make it work with the previous ones, no matter what I tried
<ika_> Just in case anyone might run into the same issue:)
<nicomachus> ika_: thanks for not being this guy: https://imgur.com/lUmiWl3
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: did you upgrade or clean install 16.04?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: see my writeup here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2318658&p=13461877#post13461877
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: did you installed the btrfs way on 15.10 also?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: yes
<agronholm> working perfectly
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: so on 16.04 less luck with that?
<agronholm> indeed
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: i think you should add a bug for all this
<agronholm> on what package?
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: hmmm not sure
<agronholm> which package is responsible for the display bugs?
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: we need to findout wich package is the cause
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: still trying to puzzle your issue out :p
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: thank you for the effort
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: at wich point are you stuck really?
<agronholm> it was the point at which grub install crashed
<agronholm> I didn't want to spend more time on it as I had more important things to do
<agronholm> I guess I could try that with virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> i hear they trying to make btrfs support better so, maybe on final
<agronholm> is this really about btrfs though?
<lotuspsychje> not sure, still marked as experimental though
<agronholm> raid5/6 is experimental, the rest of btrfs is stable
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: but if you say it worked on wily
<agronholm> yes
<lotuspsychje> np
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: could you check if this is similar? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1548134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059827 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1548134 Non trivial grub2 installs no longer fit in small embed areas" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: the last reply on this bug, looks interesting..leaving space fro grub?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: that caught my attention too
<agronholm> I didn't have to do that with 15.10
<agronholm> but with virtualbox the partitioner insisted on it
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: this guy bugs it to package grub-installer
<agronholm> the problem is, I don't want to wipe my system again to test
<agronholm> with virtualbox I can play around but it's not the same
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: true
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: but as xenial still in development, i would suggest new bug to get attention on this
<agronholm> alright
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: this also mentions: When installing Ubuntu in one large btrfs-Partition without an extra boot-partition, take care to keep about 1 Mib space free at the beginning of the disk. This is possible using the partition manager in the Ubuntu installer. When there is not this space, the installer fails at the end when trying to install Grub!
<lotuspsychje> im not the btfrs expert, but this might be the reason why grub cant install perhaps?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: that would make sense, I just wonder if this is a new requirement
<agronholm> hm
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: the wiki is edited in 2013, so think not
<agronholm> https://bpaste.net/show/287ac1f4700e
<agronholm> this is my current partition table
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: well i didnt do btfrs before, so i cant really tell sorry
<agronholm> it's ok
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: do a few tests maybe to make sure its not a bug
<agronholm> I'm in the process of installing 16.04 on vbox in a similar manner
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: found another bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1534922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059827 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1534922 Non trivial grub2 installs no longer fit in small embed areas" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<tracker3> Hi there. Is it me or xubuntu 16.04 deletes xorg.conf at every boot
<lotuspsychje> tracker3: clean installed or upgraded?
<tracker3> upgraded
<lotuspsychje> tracker3: from wich?
<tracker3> 15.10
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: this might indeed be relevant
<lotuspsychje> tracker3: what graphics card?
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: yeah i think so too
<tracker3> Hybrid of Intel hd 3000 \ AMD Radeon HD 6550m
<lotuspsychje> tracker3: radeon or amdgpu?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: that display bug will likely be the biggest PITA though
<tracker3> radeon
<agronholm> I couldn't reproduce it in virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> tracker3: well i would suggest a clean install 16.04 test first before we start a bug
<agronholm> so I'm assuming it's a thing with high DPI displays
<tracker3> Im going to add chattr that xorg.conf cannot be deleted and catch the process which is deleting it
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: 4K screen?
<agronholm> 3K but yeah
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> tracker3: 16.04 is still in development, so can you help test clean install, see if your radeon loads better that way?
<tracker3> lotuspsychje, If i save /home while reinstalling ubuntu 16.04 will it count as a "clean install"?
<lotuspsychje> tracker3: yes
<tracker3> cya later then
<lotuspsychje> tracker3: tnx
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: btrfs 16.04 grub google search gives alot of those same bugs so it seems
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: ok so remember that partition table I pasted a while back?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<agronholm> it showed the first partition starting at sector 2048
<agronholm> sector size being 512 bytes
<agronholm> 2048 * 512 bytes makes exactly 1 megabyte
<agronholm> so that's the "embed area" in which the grub install couldn't fit
<lotuspsychje> ah
<agronholm> strangely, it fit there just fine when I installed it in virtualbox the same way
<agronholm> gonna try it in EFI mode now
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: ok good luck mate
<agronholm> thanks :)
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: I was able to reproduce the grub install failure in EFI mode
<agronholm> on virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> oh
<agronholm> as well as the "close button not working" problem
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: any idea how to solve?
<agronholm> other than booting in legacy mode?
<agronholm> I'm not even sure what's wrong
<agronholm> it just said it couldn't install grub
<lotuspsychje> weird man
<penguin42> hmm someone I know I hit that the other day
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: did you see what solved?
<penguin42> I think in the end he attacked the disc with gparted to delete the partitioning - fdisks wouldn't get it back to get rid of that 2048
<penguin42> I'd guessed it used to be GPT partitioned
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: ^
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: doesn't seem relevant to my case
<lotuspsychje> ok
<agronholm> strange thing...if I use the English language for the installer, I get the correct keyboard layout (Finnish) selected by default
<agronholm> but if I choose Finnish as the installer language, it gives me US English only :P
<agronholm> the keyboard detection on the other hand gives me a Latvian layout (wtf?)
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: is this the daily or beta2 you tseting?
<lotuspsychje> testing
<agronholm> beta2
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: maybe you can also test this on a daily iso
<agronholm> maybe...but I'm thinking beta2 is so fresh that a daily build is unlikely to contain any major fixes at this point
<lotuspsychje> well im on daily, and running like a rocket on my desktop
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: just trying to widen your options :p
<agronholm> did you boot via EFI or BIOS?
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: bios, its an old amd3200+
<agronholm> mhm
<lotuspsychje> but not btfrs here
<agronholm> then you're unlikely to hit the problems I'm seeing
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> im on ssd and ext4
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: http://imgur.com/4u0NENr
<agronholm> it looks like the grub package failed to install
<agronholm> so it wasn't even about grub-install not working
<lotuspsychje> i see
<agronholm> I wonder where I could get more information
<lotuspsychje> lemme lok that up
<agronholm> looks like I'm not the first one to see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/260297/12-04-2-failed-to-install-grub-efi-to-target
<ika_> bye
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: are you singleboot or dualbooting?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: this is a fresh virtualbox instance with no other drives or operating systems attached
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: but are you dualbooting physically?
<agronholm> no
<agronholm> not sure what it has to do with this
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: disabled fastboot and secureboot from bios?
<agronholm> from virtualbox settings you mean?
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: no in your physical machine
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/485008/ubuntu-14-04-install-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-to-install-into-target
<lotuspsychje> same error you having
<BluesKaj> UEFI is such a pita, I just used the legacy mode to install kubuntu after wiping W8.1 of the drive when i received my laptop and changed the partition table to dos, no more grub install problems
<BluesKaj> of=off
<agronholm> BluesKaj: fair enough
<agronholm> I guess legacy boot would solve this problem...but the display being way off is still a major issue
<BluesKaj> agronholm, especially if you have no intention of installing Windows 8 or above
<agronholm> yeah
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: maybe virtualbox glitches on your grafix card
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: you misunderstand
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: or did the window overlay happen on physical too?
<agronholm> the display glitches happened on bare metal but not virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: what card is that?
<agronholm> this is an integrated Intel (i195 I think), though I have an embedded nvidia 940 too
<lotuspsychje> optimus?
<agronholm> yeah
<lotuspsychje> there might be our bottleneck
<agronholm> I haven't gotten to use it as it requires kernel 4.6 :)
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: bottleneck?
<lotuspsychje> optimus cards always need nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> and the right driver combo
<agronholm> I would assume it uses the intel as it has on all previous ubuntus
<agronholm> any way to check?
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: sudo lshw -C video
<agronholm> I will try
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: also check additional drivers section wich driver loaded for nvidia
<lotuspsychje> some optimus cards dont like latest driver
<agronholm> well I hadn't gotten that far with 16.04 and 15.10 just uses the intel device
<lotuspsychje> so maybe an nvidia-353-updates + nvidia-prime might do the trick>?
<lotuspsychje> 352
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: or a nomodeset install at first, then install the drivers after install
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: I think the installer should just work out of the box but I'll see if those options make any difference
<lotuspsychje> ok, but as you have weird grafix issues, might be worth the test
<BluesKaj> yeah, the optimus hybrid gpus are always a problem, but think nvidia-prime is installed by default and forget bumblebee since it's utterly useless on the newer ubuntu OSs
<CrackerJack> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<CrackerJack> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.6.0-040600rc1-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<CrackerJack>            Desktop: Unity 7.4.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<CrackerJack> :)
<BluesKaj> CrackerJack, ??
<CrackerJack> just use new kernel
<CrackerJack> not you problem
<BluesKaj> bleeding edge for sure
<CrackerJack> use free driver
<CrackerJack> my is old radeon
<iray> dropping to say that i really am loving ubuntu16.04 lts beta2
<iray> well done!
<agronholm> I'm surprised to see that in the "Try Ubuntu" mode I'm not seeing the graphical issues
<agronholm> but as I expected it's using the Intel controller, not the nvidia one
<iray> ive never had good results (with respect to multiple monitors connected to docking stations; on hp elitebook series) when using nvida drivers
<iray> *nvidia drivers for ubuntu
<agronholm> you mean the proprietary ones or nouveau?
<iray> noether.
<iray> *niether..
<iray> though, it all works well for the case
<iray> where i am using the default video drivers
<iray> (non 3d accelerated drivers)
<agronholm> in the "install ubuntu" mode I get those glitches
<agronholm> I just snapped a photo of the setup screen
<agronholm> is there any way to verify which driver is being used in this mode?
<agronholm> I have no clue how to get a console here
<tracker3> ctrl+alt+t
<tracker3> and glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<tracker3> will seal the deal
<agronholm> well having opengl with nvidia 940 is impossible with kernels < 4.6
<agronholm> ctrl+alt+t does nothing btw
<agronholm> nomodeset had an interesting result
<lotuspsychje> aha
<agronholm> my laptop screen went dark but both external monitors were set to a non-optimal display mode
<agronholm> the glitches are gone though
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: yeah install the drivers later
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: also cable internet + updates enabled during setup
<agronholm> well, thanks for your assistance
<agronholm> that's enough experimentation for today
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: hope it gets solved mate
<lotuspsychje> :p
<agronholm> yeah
<agronholm> but at least there's an easy workaround for the glitches: run ubiquity through the "try ubuntu" mode
<lotuspsychje> :p
<iray> i think the new kernel is doing wonders for how ubuntu is addressing my cores.;
<iray> i used to freeze on 14.04  constantly when intellij would index source
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> iray: nice to hear
<iray> now, its churning through it like butter
<iray> i VERY happy about it
<iray> *i am
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> 8sec boot, 3sec halt on my ssd
<iray> yeah.. similar here.
<iray> flying...
<lotuspsychje> and thats on an old amd 3200+ with 2gig ram lol
<agronholm> iray: interesting, I'm still having those issues with 15.10
<agronholm> mouse cursor freezes with high CPU or disk usage
<agronholm> not sure which
<iray> 16.04 cleared it up.. its gotta be the new linux kernel
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.15.16 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<iray> $ uname -a
<iray> Linux blackhole9 4.4.0-15-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:08:31 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> yep
<pcn> Hi everyone!  What's the status of ubuntu with prime/hybrid graphics?
<pcn> Specifically with nvidia
<agronholm> pcn: what card do you have
<agronholm> (nvidia)
<pcn> lshw says NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M] (rev ff)
<pcn> sorry, lspci (any typos probably a result of my copying by hand excuse me for that)
<agronholm> pcn: nouveau requires kernel 4.6 for accelerated graphics
<agronholm> and even then the performance is poor
<agronholm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=gtx-900-nouveau&num=1
<agronholm> my early attempts to make the binary driver work on my optimus laptop failed miserably so I've refrained from any further attempts
<agronholm> wayland/mir have the potential to provide proper support
<agronholm> with X it's impossible
<pcn> How does unaccelereated nouveau compare to the intel driver, though?
<pcn> maybe less-accellerated is a better term, but you get my drift
<grhthy> hi guys
<agronholm> pcn: that'd be no acceleration at all on kernel < 4.6
<agronholm> and no, I haven't tried if it even works at all
<agronholm> last I remember nouveau didn't even recognize my 940M
<grhthy> is the removal of FGLRX driver a problem for someone having an amd gpu?
<grhthy> I'm afraid of overheat
<ryan_turner> I'm having an issue where my Dell XPS 13 9350 with 16.04 isn't suspending properly. If I go to suspend and then turn it back on, I end up at the bios Dell splash, and then once I get a user session running it has me report an error. how do I troubleshoot this more on my own?
<pcn> ryan_turner: my 9550 is the same.  I'm very interested too.
<BluesKaj> ryan_turner, I use sudo pm-suspend, works fine in the terminal
<BluesKaj> pcn,^
<ryan_turner> Will try that now.
<ryan_turner> Yep that worked brilliantly! Now how do I do that in place of the normal suspend that happens when I close the top or use the menu?
<BluesKaj> it's 16.04 , I just use the terminal until the problem is fixed
<ryan_turner> Didnt realize it was a known issue
<ryan_turner> OK, thank you!
<ryan_turner> Any issue/ticket open that I can +1?
<BluesKaj> well , it's known to us :-)
<BluesKaj> I'm on kde so your power app will be different
<BluesKaj> or may be
<tracker4> Hi there
<tracker4> In 15.10 my usb4g dongle detected automatically, and did well after upgrade to 16.04 beta2, but after clean reinstall of 16.04 - my usb4g dongle is not detected by system
<tracker4> fixed by myself
<tracker4> Hi there
<tracker4> is it me or xubuntu 16.04 really moves my xorg.conf at every boot?
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-29
<RobbieL811> What's up guys?  Anybody around in here tonight?
<EOBeav> Been pretty quiet
<RobbieL811> EOBeav, Ok.  I was hoping to possibly get a nudge in the right direction lol.
<EOBeav> Not much of an expert myself, just keeping logged in to decide if I should do this upgrade now or wait til April
<RobbieL811> Lol.
<RobbieL811> I opted to upgrade lol.
<RobbieL811> Having a bit of trouble w/ my Centrino 2230.  But I don't think it's a 16.04 related issue.  I did a reinstall of 15.10, and it seems that the issue is present there also.
<EOBeav> Once its officially released, will the beta automatically go to the updated version?
<EOBeav> What's the problem?
<RobbieL811> Just sporadic speeds in wifi.  It was stable at one time on 15.10 w/ an edit to /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf, but that little trick doesn't seem to be working any longer.
<RobbieL811> Yeah.  I would assume that when it's officially released, that you would be able to go to the website and download.  Thought I must say that other than this little wifi problem that I'm having, 16.04 seems super stable!
<RobbieL811> I have been running it for the past 3 days or so, and it's running great.  And I have a PITA nvidia card.
<EOBeav> Good to know. 14.04 works so well for me I almost hate to upgrade. It's supported until like 2019 or something
<RobbieL811> I'm addicted to updates lol.
<RobbieL811> When there's a new one, I HAVE to at least try it!  Lol.
<RobbieL811> You could always run it in a little VM just to check things out and poke around a bit.
<EOBeav> I used to do that quite a lot, back in about version 8.04
<RobbieL811> I wasn't around back in those days.  I think I dumped the shmicrosoft crap around 10.04 or 12.04.
<RobbieL811> So, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu.  Got into servers and crap around that time, and they all run Ubuntu, so I decided to make the swap on the laptop also.
<EOBeav> Nice, been wanting to set up my own server, but haven't really done so yet
<EOBeav> I'd like to get ubuntu set up on a Nexus more now, though
<RobbieL811> That's really where I started all of my Linux experience.  Was with Android lol.
<RobbieL811> I was a SlimRoms member.
<RobbieL811> Not sure if you're active in the ROM scene.  I figure you probably are mentioning nexus's and stuff.  Lol.
<EOBeav> Not really, I'm just due for an upgrade and would like to include ubuntu in that
<RobbieL811> Ah.
<freezer> hi
<freezer> why is iscsid running per default @ Ubuntu 16.04 Server?
<xenial> Hola
<xenial> Me pueden ayudar?
<tsimonq2> !es | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xenial> ok ok
<jonathan_xx> any reason why Steam game Borderlands 2 might be crashing on this computer in Kubuntu 16.04 when it used to work on 14.10? I haven't tested it on 15.10 before I upgraded.
<Abe_> can you replace X with Mir in the new 16.04 release when it comes out?
<Abe_> want to upgrade but only if Mir is implemented
<jonathan_xx> My game problem was caused by the nVidia driver (361.28) I needed to put "__GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1 %command%" in the options box for the game, thanks.
<soreau> What kernel version will 16.04 be released with?
<soreau> looks like v4.4
<soreau> kthxbai
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: got your issues fixxed?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: I don't intend to install 16.04 beta again and to my knowledge, none of the issues have been fixed yet
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<agronholm> but I now have workarounds for them all
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: can i suggest a daily :p
<lotuspsychje> +cable + updates during setup + nomodeset perhaps
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: i think your case would be interesting for the community, to know about/bug
<lotuspsychje> especially now they making better btrfs support
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: I doubt it had anything to do with btrfs
<agronholm> and everything to do with EFI
<lotuspsychje> ok
<agronholm> given the fact that the btrfs install went fine when booting via BIOS
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: so that leaves you just with the graphics issue?
<agronholm> yes...although it doesn't manifest itself when the installer is launched via the "Try Ubuntu" option
<lotuspsychje> also weird
<agronholm> at first I thought it was a multimonitor issue but it also happened with the laptop out of the dock
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: this is my view right after the installer starts: http://imgur.com/Al3ezhF
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> wow
<agronholm> now, I don't expect the OS to figure out how my monitors are physically positioned, but...
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: seems like ubuntu uses 1 big desktop with all 3 screens?
<agronholm> lotuspsychje: yes, but it still doesn't explain why I had issues with only the laptop monitor
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: that might be due your optimus card
<agronholm> how so?
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: we had issues like that before
<agronholm> why doesn't 15.10 have those issues then?
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<agronholm> the installer worked perfectly when I tried it after 16.04 beta2
<lotuspsychje> agronholm: well with few weeks away from final, maybe wait now :p
<lotuspsychje> or try the daily if you cant hold :p
<agronholm> I'm fine with 15.10
<agronholm> I just tried 16.04 out of curiosity
<lotuspsychje> ok :p
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<snadge> why wouldn't ctrl-alt-t work in gnome flashback?
<k1l_> maybe the gnome guys thought that would not be necessary anymore.
<snadge> hmm.. looks like a bug
<snadge> http://askubuntu.com/questions/498968/ctrl-alt-t-stopped-working-ubuntu-14-04
<snadge> even though im using 16.04
<snadge> pkill gnome-panel did fix it
<k1l_> it works on unity. so maybe its just in the gnome flashback desktop
<snadge> oh woops im an idiot.. i forgot i booted back into 15.10.. *hides*
<snadge> payday 2 got released for free on steam for the next few days.. that was too hard to resist.. and i have amd graphics.. so :|
<snadge> yeah so it works equally well on radeonsi .. surprised
<snadge> top job.. exciting times ;)
<lotuspsychje> snadge: wich card are you on?
<snadge> 7870.. pitcairn
<lotuspsychje> snadge: on the radeon driver?
<snadge> yeah
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<jason__> is Ubuntu 16.04 going with PHP 7.0?
<k1l_> !info php
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu5)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<k1l_> looks like it
<jason__> thanks
<MonkeyDust> jason__  Version: 1:7.0+35ubuntu5
<jason__> perfect thanks!
<somsip> info php
<somsip> !info php
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu5)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ryan_turner> Having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559469 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Inc. XPS 13 9350] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Incomplete]
<mallard> What are the benefits of `apt` over `apt-get`?
<tsimonq2> mallard: progress bar, 4 less letters to type :D
<mallard> tsimonq2: Does it have the same features? The subcommands seem to be almost the same
<tsimonq2> mallard: yeah, except for one, which I can't seem to remember...
<tsimonq2> #debian-apt on OFTC is where the apt devs hang out, I would stop by there :)
<jubo2> Hiya and Thanks, Thanks for the awesomest series of OS for GUI
<jubo2> Some issues that were troubling me with old install of Kubuntu15.10 work glitchlessly in 16.04
<jubo2> I'm trying to figure out which .dotdirectories I want to grab and put on Clean Kubuntu16.04 and which I want to leave behind.. Mi current theory is
<jubo2> I want .bashrc .profile .config .kde and .ssh
<jubo2> .config .kde should have my apps settings
<jubo2> .bashrc .profile always take if you've made modifications
<mallard> jubo2: I think there might be some configuration in .local/share
<jubo2> and .ssh has known_hosts which spares the user some lotterying fingerprints
<jubo2> Fingerprint töttörötöörööö Accept? Y/n
<jubo2> mallard: .local/share was having hard time untarzipping
<jubo2> Complained something real strange
<jubo2> I actually have a partially copied .local/share
<jubo2> Mi friends are having party and I bring 12-channel mixer, 3 dynamic unipolar mics
<jubo2> and mi kawaoke subscription :D :D
<mallard> I think that .local/share has a load of junk in it too, most of it is not config
<jubo2> and a brand now Kubuntu16.04
<jubo2> mallard: Seemed totally forgotten garbage
<jubo2> Doesn't matter if I have ALSA or JACK since we do all the mixing with the analog hw mixer
<jubo2> The people could potentially ask "What is this OS?"
<jubo2> Then I can be like "Kubuntu GNU/Linukka 16.04"
<mallard> Kubuntu GNU/Linux/KDE/LibreOffice/OpenSSH/Firefox..... 16.04
<jubo2> KXStudio repos installation instructions lead to it trying to access the "Xenial" tree of the PPA
<jubo2> which gives currently a 404
<mallard> It's probably not supported then, you could try downloading the deb from launchpad but it will probably explode and ruin everything.
<jubo2> So I'ma kick back and enjoy Kubuntu16.04 with ALSA in the controlls but reinstall clean when I get word from falktx that they Xenial stuff should be online and working
<jubo2> only modified files and of course grab the irc logs
<jubo2> The hard disks slide in and out the side when you don't keep the panel on
<jubo2> and I have 2 slides with the rubberty things that guide the SATA-III HDD into place
<jubo2> if that weren't enough choice in how to do thing
<jubo2> also got a 20€ USB-to-SATA casing
<jubo2> 2.5" pops in and out in seconds
<jubo2> Windows C:\ wouldn't boot of the external USB-to-SATA casing.. Linux boots
<jubo2> So I can pull the /dev/sda out and boot of drive attached to the USB-to-SATA casing
<jubo2> I have gazillionmilliontillion ways I could do migrating stuff
<jubo2> Seems to be something slightly wrong in the drawing
<jubo2> areas of black appear occasionally
<jubo2> should I file a bug report or is that just something somebody needs to read while could be doing more constructive things towards the release?
<jubo2> Is Integrated into the 1st generation Intel i5 from 2011 if that matters
<jubo2> Some of us are poor ja use ageold junk hardwares
<Nukien> Anyone seen issues with a blank screen after a 16.04 install ? alt-f2 shows tty2 fine, and alt-f1 afterwards shows tty1, but until I do those, tty1 is blank
<Nukien> I set GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub, and now I can see the systemd msgs scroll by, but at the end they just stay there.
<Nukien> The alt-f2 alt-f1 is required to see the boot prompt on tty1
<Nukien> It's as if at the end the screen isn't being reset/refreshed correctly for the booting console tty1
<Nukien> Another datum - plymouth doesn't work either, while it *does* work fine for 14.04
<Nukien> This is both with virtualbox as well as real HW
<Nukien> Testing in virtualbox ... adding nomodeset to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT sort of fixes it
<Nukien> At least now can see the kernel msgs followed by systemd msgs and it resets to the boot prompt on tty1
<Nukien> Installed plymouth - that gets a brief grey screen, followed by usual msgs then boot prompt
<Nukien> So plymouth isn't hiding the stuff as it does with 14.4
<coffeeguy> hi i switched from nvidia drivers to xorg rebooted and now 16.04 won't load, how do i swtich back without being able to load unbuntu?
<k1l> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<coffeeguy> thanks k1l :)
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-30
<coffeeguy> well that was interesting
<coffeeguy> hehe
<coffeeguy> thanks for the help x1l
<k1l> np
<Beladona> How can i upgrade from 14.x LTS to 16.x LTS despite beta
<Beladona> ?
<k1l> Beladona: you need to use the -d for developer switch
<Beladona> k1l,  in which command?
<k1l> update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<Beladona> oh ok
<k1l> Beladona: and keep in mind you dont get support in #ubuntu until release. and most PPAs dont work.
<Beladona> k1l,  once the stable release is released, I will auto be upgraded to stable if I just do apt-get upgrade?
<k1l> it will become the final release, yes. but you need to run apt full-upgrade to get all updates
<Beladona> ok. I can run it now too?
<Beladona> after the do-release thing?
<Beladona> I wonder whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get full-upgrade
<k1l> not apt-get
<Beladona> I wonder whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt full-upgrade
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/605719/the-difference-between-the-different-apt-upgrade-commands
<Beladona> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info redshift xenial
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-5ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 56 kB, installed size 311 kB
<eoli3n> hi
<eoli3n> i removed network manager on the beta
<eoli3n> and declarated eth0 in etc/network/interfaces
<eoli3n> when i ifup eth0, it says that if cant find eth0, cannot bring up the interface
<eoli3n> s/if/it
<lotuspsychje> eoli3n: upgrade or clean install?
<eoli3n> clean install
<lotuspsychje> eoli3n: why removes nm?
<eoli3n> why not
<eoli3n> i prepare the image for 800 clients
<eoli3n> i'm at work
<lotuspsychje> eoli3n: xenial is still in developing mode right, things can still break in this stage
<lotuspsychje> eoli3n: you could try to file a bug perhaps?
<eoli3n> seriously... /etc/network/interface declaration is basic network configuration
<eoli3n> if ubuntu depends to network-manager to get network working, i leave
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-0ubuntu10 (xenial), package size 1222 kB, installed size 5408 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> optional
<snadge> https://juliank.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/dropping-sha-1-support-in-apt/
<snadge> this is horrible!
<snadge> i want to punch this guy in the face ;)
<snadge> "Technical restrictions prevent us from just showing a warning in a sensible way."
<snadge> so now i can't install hipchat :|
<daedric> IIRC sha1 is not safe so I was more surprised to see that it was still in use than the fact they are removing it now
<snadge> dpkg -i did the trick
<daedric> *not safe for a long time
<snadge> i was more offended that there wasn't an option to just ignore that.. ie.. --do-it-anyway
<snadge> --allow-unauthenticated only works for installation of packages.. not the update or get package list part
<daedric> I see
<snadge> part of me thinks.. this *should* hopefully light a firecracker under repo maintainers to update their hashes to something about more secure, more quickly
<snadge> rather than.. "oh just use --ignore-any-kind-of-security"
<daedric> I guess this is the goal
<daedric> we can see that when people are nice, it takes years to migrate stuff (e.g. Python 2 and 3)
<pastafarian_guru> i'm not responsible for the spaghetti code
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi MonkeyDust
<clivejo> is there a channel for questions about packaging?
<MonkeyDust> clivejo  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<MonkeyDust> clivejo  or ask here and wait
<clivejo> Im trying to use dch but its now behaving how Id expect
<MonkeyDust> dch?
<lordievader> Debian change log, IIRC.
<lordievader> Quite a usefull utility.
<jubo2> Hey. Happy LTS.
<jubo2> Is even year and spring. Ist Zeit für LTS release
<jubo2> The New Kubuntu seems much more responsive
<jubo2> I heard the 4.4-series kernel has some significant improvement over 4.2-series
<jubo2> and it just feels so fast
<jubo2> then again I run JACK sound server on it
<jubo2> the 15.10
<jubo2> The only thing that bugs me in this new system is there is some drawing issue causing black flashes on screens
<genii> apt is no longer complaining of weak keys for some Kubuntu PPAs, so this is good.
<k1l> the maintainers will have to make new keys/proper signing to get the users rid of that message.
<k1l> google will change it on the next chrome release, too, they said in my bug report to them
<jubo2> Really good idea to make 2 rows of apps in the panel. I like to keep it bigger so I can see the CPU load, speed and and memory usage with numbers and graphics
<snadge> hmm.. april fools has started early on slashdot?
<jubo2> one should be able to select sets of apps from repos
<jubo2> I tried to dpkg --set-selections route of getting my apps
<jubo2> but KXStudio repos are not ready for Genial Genux
<jubo2> so it installed none of the apps.. prlly hit some error rate threshold that says that nothing will be installed
<jubo2> what is the name of the package of the screen capture program?
<lotuspsychje> jubo2: kazam is nice
<bjornar__> is btrfs the default filesystem for xenial?
<lotuspsychje> bjornar__: no
<jubo2> bjornar__: I like EXT4
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | bjornar__
<ubottu> bjornar__: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<jubo2> is very nice
<jubo2> is journaling since version 3
<jubo2> In the 90's students needed to write statements and commits... in SQL. Now the filesystem does the same, journaling.
<jubo2> if statements without commits are found they can be rolled back to previous state
<jubo2> genial!
<jubo2> less broken files this way
<daedric> yeah, like adding feature was a way to remove bug :)
<daedric> http://danluu.com/file-consistency/
<daedric> was quite nice to read
<k1l_> Mikerhinos: i would file a bugreport if the setting doesnt work
<Mikerhinos> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu Gnome and the mouse button swap (I'm left handed) doesn't work, in the gnome settings panel or dconf editor, I can activate it but it has no effect (still right handed), any idea ?
<k1l_> Mikerhinos: did you try to logout and in again already?
<Mikerhinos> Wow, I get an answer before I even asked the question lol, talk about efficiency... :D
<Mikerhinos> Yeah, actually I'm on it since day 1 (not so along ago lol), and it worked 1 time when using dconf editor for 1st time, but when I rebooted, setting was gone :/
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: getting crowdy in discuss :p
<MonkeyDust> i'm struggling with my tv, sound but no image
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: brand?
<MonkeyDust> medion, i guess it's the 'elco', electrolytic something
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: hmm doesnt sound good
<MonkeyDust> no
<MonkeyDust> well, there is sound
<MonkeyDust> ;)
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: does it have a chip at the back?
<MonkeyDust> 'chip' sounds rather vague
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: yeah i dont know the exact name for it
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: but you could try to unplug it/re-insert
<MonkeyDust> done
<lotuspsychje> no luck?
<salamanderrake> is this real? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=105320
<MonkeyDust> salamanderrake  yes, we had plenty rants about it, today
<Han> Hi all, everything's working great so far. :-)
<lotuspsychje> Han: great to hear mate
<Han> Let's try that new kernel. They always seem to break my wireless with suspend mode
<Mikerhinos> speaking of wireless, people like me with a RTL81XX chip still needs to compile our own module with https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes , several years later to get it working fine... :/ Why isn't it in the kernel ? :(
<Han> Mikerhinos, is there an open bug for that problem?
<psycrafts> hi there
<psycrafts> i wish to report a strange bug
<psycrafts> i'm also using lots of proprietary software
<Mikerhinos> Han, how can I check it ? Because I know that I'm far from the only one to own a wifi usb key with that chips, and that bug is present since several years
<psycrafts> on Xenial Xerus atm
<psycrafts> are there people here atm?
<psycrafts> and is this a place where can i report a bug?
<xemacs> ya never know
<psycrafts> okay
<psycrafts> sometimes left clicking with mouse gone
<xemacs> there is a bug list check that 1st
<psycrafts> no physical problems with the mouse
<psycrafts> i can't just left click
<psycrafts> i said, this is a strange one
<psycrafts> what can it be related with
<psycrafts> if you can give me some direction i believe i can fix this
<xemacs> drvier issue, hardware failure
<Han> Mikerhinos, google bugzilla ubuntu ;-)
<psycrafts> which hardware
<xemacs> cable or button
<psycrafts> no it is fixed when i reboot
<xemacs> i am doing this off the top of my head ;)
<psycrafts> it shouldn't be hardware stuff
<xemacs> so driver issue
<xemacs> most likely
<psycrafts> xinput issue or something other?
<xemacs> buffer not aligned hardware and software not on same page ....
<psycrafts> okay this is happening while i'm browsing on firefox or using a java application
<psycrafts> very random i can say
<psycrafts> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcLrdgvGJxU this is some music
<xemacs> maybe low level common issuue or 2 bugs
<xemacs> or a buffer that is to small ......
<psycrafts> which bugs can you forward them to me?
<psycrafts> the bugreports
<xemacs> there is a link i dont have it handy sorry.
<psycrafts> oh man what is everyone doing here?
<xemacs> waiting for more ontopic things
<psycrafts> like what, please tell me
<xemacs> i just had lnuch
<xemacs> the current bugs and fixing them !!
<psycrafts> okay..there may be more serious bugs that i can understand but an unworking left mouse button is quite annoying when it happens
<Han> psycrafts, nice music.
<psycrafts> is there anything i can volunteer to fix things up
<psycrafts> thank you Han ^^
<psycrafts> i can understand in some extent
<xemacs> try to character rize the problem more
<xemacs> then file the report
<Han> psycrafts, officially you should report bugs to bugzilla of course. But this is a great place to help you formulate a proper report.
<psycrafts> is it the place where i can characterize the issue?
<psycrafts> Linux xenial 4.4.0-16-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 24 22:32:30 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<psycrafts> i'm using Oracle's java
<psycrafts> it first happened when i was using a java application
<psycrafts> but a couple of hours ago it happened when i was browsing on firefox
<psycrafts> the problem is, left clicking on mouse suddenly brokens
<psycrafts> but the right clicking works
<Han> can you run the application from a terminal, so you can see the console output?
<psycrafts> i can use keyboard shortcuts like alt-f2 so i can open terminal
<psycrafts> only mouse doesn't work when it's broke
<psycrafts> only right click of mouse man first i thought it's a hardware issue but it's not
<psycrafts> how can i trace this when this happens?
<Han> How do you know it's not a hardware issue?
<psycrafts> when i reboot, the problem is gone
<psycrafts> but i didn't tried with different mouses, for real
<Han> Did you check the dmesg?
<psycrafts> ok i will check it now
<Han> You should check the dmesg right after the problem occurs.
<psycrafts> for the mouse or mice?
<psycrafts> i'm really open for suggestions
<psycrafts> which device should i check for when it happens?
<psycrafts> input, mouse, mice?
<psycrafts> or even usb
<Han> If there is a problem which involves the kernel the dmesg messages at the end are relevant.
<psycrafts> if it's not kernel related it may be cause of current xinput drivers
<psycrafts> this is what i foresee
<psycrafts> i'm using mate desktop
<Han> in that case you would not see any kernel messages. You need to eliminate to be sure.
<psycrafts> it may be in some codes of mate-developers
<psycrafts> thank you for caring this stuff
<psycrafts> if this persists badly i'll contact with them
<Han> And if it's an x driver problem you should check the X.org log file.
<psycrafts> i'm using nvidia's prop drivers
<psycrafts> how can i contribute to ubuntu?
<psycrafts> i really want to
<xemacs> start at main page. documenation, and testing and mainting alway could use more help
<psycrafts> that mouse issue happened now
<psycrafts> i checked some dmesg message how can i paste them without any mouse action?
<Han> with dmesg|tail -n 10 |xsel and shift-insert
<psycrafts> i see some network issues after the command
<psycrafts> ipv6 and some "non-volatile memory driver"
<psycrafts> lol left clicking is not working now but right clicking is ok
<psycrafts> [   27.926637] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready
<psycrafts> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<psycrafts> kerem@xenial:~$ [   29.486060] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3
<psycrafts> bash: [: missing `]'
<psycrafts> kerem@xenial:~$ [   55.433083] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready
<psycrafts> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<psycrafts> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<psycrafts> kerem@xenial:~$ [   62.234362] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 14:cc:20:39:74:b8 (capab=0x1411 status=0 aid=2)
<psycrafts> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<psycrafts> kerem@xenial:~$ [   62.234458] wlp3s0: associated
<psycrafts> bash: [: missing `]'
<psycrafts> kerem@xenial:~$ [   62.234517] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready
<teward> !pastebin | psycrafts
<ubottu> psycrafts: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psycrafts> pastebin is censored in my country af
<k1l_> psycrafts: use termbin.com
<k1l_> or any other you like
<psycrafts> i'll do it when i get some beers
<teward> psycrafts: there's paste.ubuntu.com too ;)  ('pastebin.com' is just one of many pastebin sites)
<k1l_> because this is just annoying on irc.
<psycrafts> i really wish to trace of the cause of this issue
<psycrafts> touchpad works but the usb mouse doesn't also other usb mouses
<jonnycoats> Anyone excited for Bash on Windows?
<k1l_> jonnycoats: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<jonnycoats> k1l_: Thanks!
<MoPac> Hello. I'm experiencing a regression in 16.04 with touchscreen multitouch, but I'm not sure what package to file the bug against, what logs or tests to look at, etc.
<MoPac> I'm pretty sure it's not the kernel, since I tried the old 4.2 one and still have the same problem
<MoPac> (which is, essentially, that multitouch gestures have stopped working...)
<Han> MoPac, which driver is the touchscreen using and what changed recently in that package?
<Han> or did is another driver used altogether?
<MoPac> Han:   Not sure how to check on what driver is being used
<MoPac> (xinput doesn't seem to say exactly)
<Han> Isn't it mentioned in the Xorg logfile?
<Han> Well mine is.
<MoPac> okay, looks like the Xorg log says it's using input driver evdev
<Han> and the device name as it is recognised by Xorg should also be there. Is there anything about those 2 in the bug tracker?
<Han> Now that you mention it... I noticed 2 finger scrolling didn't work.
<vertago1> Anyone figured out how to work around the plasmashell crashes in kubuntu 16.04?
<MoPac> Han: Re the bug tracker, I'm not sure exactly which package to be checking. This one seems a bit sparse       https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<Han> Can you check the workaround by Michael Wainberg? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1504618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550704 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1504618 Type Cover (3) touchpad not working on Surface Pro 3" [High,Confirmed]
<Han> Also check the last comment. Changes are you have to use a different VendorID
<Han> *chances
<MoPac> Han:   Trying to verify if it could be the same thing (since my touchpad works just fine, and my touchscreen also works fine except for multitouch gestures)
<MoPac> Yeah, so my  evdev confs in the X11 confs folder really just have a touchscreen catchall, which is in 10-evdev, and the Xorg log shows that the touchscreen is assigned the "evdev touchscreen catchall" inpt class
<Han> cool
<MoPac> Han:   I'm finding a version of the Xorg.conf files from a system backup to see if they used to have something better in them
<Han> good thinking
<bjornar> Hrmm..
<bjornar>    24,7MiB [##########]  libicudata.so.55.1
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-31
<Han> bjornar__, did they forget to strip it?
<salamanderrake> https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/24ec786fe65c808c9453e1c08106bd89
<salamanderrake> issues with nvidia
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: upgrade or clean install?
<salamanderrake> sorry
<salamanderrake> upgrade
<salamanderrake> dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: from 15.10?
<salamanderrake> no
<salamanderrake> in 16.04
<lotuspsychje> ?
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: wich version did you have before 16.04
<salamanderrake> I did a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<salamanderrake> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> so its a clean install, and you updated to latest
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: wich grahics card chipset and driver loaded please?
<salamanderrake> no not a clean install
<salamanderrake> nvidia 960
<salamanderrake> with nvidia-361 drivers
<salamanderrake> well it was a clean install
<salamanderrake> but this is after several updates
<lotuspsychje> upgrade means, from one version to another
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: you just stayed on 16.04 and updated to latest
<salamanderrake> yeah
<lotuspsychje> ok
<salamanderrake> but its called dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<lotuspsychje> so you are already on the new version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> anyway...
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: what other drivers showup your additional drivers section?
<salamanderrake> what do you mean?
<salamanderrake> oh to be fair, I forgot to mention, these are not official drivers
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: did the drivers by default not work good?
<salamanderrake> there are from here, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<salamanderrake> no vulkan support with the default drivers
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: did you try them all?
<salamanderrake> not yet
<salamanderrake> but nvidia-361/364 and nouveau will not load
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: well i would advise to test all default ubuntu drivers, showing up your list
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: like 352-updates etc
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: and after you tested them all, file a new bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<salamanderrake> sudo apt-get install nvidia-352-updates ....installs 361-updates???
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: no 352 was just an example mate
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: thats why i would like you to go see your additional drivers section
<lotuspsychje> to see wich drivers are available for you
<lotuspsychje> its the hardware icon
<salamanderrake> what I mean is why would 352-updates install 361-updates?
<salamanderrake> I am in xfce4 not unity
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: ubuntu searches best drivers for your system, if one is not available it will forward to another
<salamanderrake> how do I get to 'additional drivers' ?
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: not sure where additional drivers is in xubuntu
<salamanderrake> this is not xubuntu, its just unity dies if I don't have a working driver so I have to run xfce4
<lotuspsychje> right
<salamanderrake> found it
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: great!
<salamanderrake> its in software & updates
<salamanderrake> may need to reboot
<salamanderrake> but I am going to bed
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> good luck mate
<salamanderrake> thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Rovanion> Good morning lordievader
<Rovanion> I got a question: Do I need any special package to get gtk-inspector?
<Rovanion> I've tried running "GTK_DEBUG=interactive pavucontrol" but I don't get the gtk-inspector window.
<lordievader> Hey Rovanion
<Rovanion> Xenial does have gtk 3.18 if I'm not mistaken and gtk inspector should be included since 3.14.
<lotuspsychje> !info gtk-inspector
<ubottu> Package gtk-inspector does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !info gtk
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in xenial
<Rovanion> I'm not stat simple...
<Rovanion> s/stat/that/
<solsTiCe> hi. no big bug coming from beta 2 yet? I can install confidently beta 2 ? apart from the swap bug
<k1l> if you need to ask dont use alpha/betas :)
<solsTiCe> :-)
<Rovanion> solsTiCe: It probably goes without saying but you shouldn't install the beta if you don't want to beta-test, i.e. experience bug.
<Rovanion> s/bug/bugs/
<k1l> and it depends heavily on your hardware, software and usage if you experience some bugs.
<solsTiCe> I plan to reinstall but it's a shame to install now a 1510 given that 1604 is so close from coming out
<Rovanion> Yup, for example on my hardware the Xenial kernel paniced on suspend caused by low battery.
<Rovanion> While mainline didn't.
<k1l> solsTiCe: why is that a shame? you can upgrade to 16.04 anytime untill july
<solsTiCe> Rovanion: if it's a upstream bug, it light not be fixed when 1604 come out
<Rovanion> solsTiCe: It was not present upstream.
<solsTiCe> Rovanion: ok
<solsTiCe> go for 1510 then
<Rovanion> Turns out I needed to install libgtk-3-dev to get the inspector.
<lotuspsychje> !yay Rovanion
<Rovanion> And if anyone in here has gtk experience any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated: http://askubuntu.com/questions/752204/remove-grey-border-around-pavucontrol-in-16-04
<yboa56QRE7> hi. What is this new option in the installer that enable to turn off secure boot ? which third party driver don't support secure boot ?
<yboa56QRE7> why wasn't it a problem before ?
<meena> i made a huge mistake
<meena> i mean, hello happy people
<meena> i'm looking for help with systemd
 * meena plays spoopy music in the background
<bjornar__> Han: seems like
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Han> bjornar__, use file(1) to know for sure.
<BluesKaj> howdy all, again
<bjornar__> Han, dont have that here atm, either or, the file should not be of that size!
<thresh>     qemu: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-i386/Packages.xz  Hash Sum mismatch
<thresh>     qemu: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Writing more data than expected (9439129 > 9438897) [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<thresh> any idea?
<thresh> (and hello)
<salamanderrake> https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/391c342aa64d32e7386071ea31f1c0d0 this is with official nvidia drivers package was installed
<k1l> official nvidia means? the one from the website?
<k1l> thresh: either wait, change mirrors or rm the apt lists
<thresh> k1l: would rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* be enough?
<k1l> yes
<thresh> I guess I could add that to preseed/late_command, then
<thresh> thanks
<salamanderrake> k1l: the ones from ubuntu, and not some ppa
<k1l> salamanderrake: is "linux-generic" installed?
<thresh> oh in that it's already there :|
<thresh> s/that/fact/
<thresh> I guess I'll wait for the release then
<salamanderrake> linux-generic/xenial,now 4.4.0.16.17 amd64 [installed]
<k1l> salamanderrake: so look at dmesg what happening
<k1l> salamanderrake: looks like there is no nvidia module build. so there must have been an error when installing the nvidia
<k1l> so look at the syslogs what happening now. and look at the apt logs if there was an error
<salamanderrake> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15567920/
<salamanderrake> k1l: that is /var/crash/nvidia-361.0.crash
<k1l> salamanderrake: well, file  bug then
<salamanderrake> ok
<Han> thresh, looks like a server side problem, I have it as well.
<Han> Will automatically be fixed in a while.
<salamanderrake> k1l: Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.4.0-16-generic (x86_64) is the error
<thresh> Han: thanks!
<salamanderrake> k1l: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361/+bug/1564425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1564425 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-361 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-361 Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.4.0-16-generic (x86_64)" [Undecided,New]
<salamanderrake> you think it could be because I have cc and c++ pointed to clang instead of gcc/g++?
<rud0lf> hello i have a problem installing ubuntu 16.04 with liveusb
<salamanderrake> yeah thats the problem k1l
<rud0lf> when i select 'remove 14.04 and install 16.04' it says it's gonna install ext4 on 6-th partition (it's my current swap partition) and swap on 5-th (it's my ext4 partition with ubuntu 14.04)
<rud0lf> so i'm gonna end with 8 gigs for ubuntu and 120 gigs swap space :(
<Beelsebob> heya, I'm trying to get gstreamer's ffmpeg plugin installed, and I can't seem to get xenial to understand that I want to use trusty-media's repository; it keeps telling me
<Beelsebob> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<Beelsebob> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<Beelsebob> I've told apt Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories true; in apt.conf
<Beelsebob> but to no avail
<BluesKaj> rud0lf, choose "something else" in the partitoner for ubuntu or manual for kubuntu/kde/plasma install, then you can setup th epartition without interfernce from the automatic app
<rud0lf> BluesKaj: won't it mess with grub?
<rud0lf> i've seen something similar on ubuntu installation manual
<rud0lf> nvm, i read it wrong
<rud0lf> wish me luck
<BluesKaj> nope.grub will update  at he end of the install or id not then you can update it afterwards, depending on whether you have other OSs installed
<meldron> hey guys, anybody tried installing ubuntu to a zfs 'partition'?
<BluesKaj> meldron, why?
<Nukien> meldron, Works fine, but not from regular installer. You have to use debootstrap from a livecd or other already-installed system
<bjornar__> python3-pip depends on 600Mb of external packages, nice.. fucking morons
<BluesKaj> bjornar__, language please
<bjornar__> BluesKaj, yeah, sorry. Just wanted you to understand my frustration
<Pici> bjornar__: even if you do --no-install-recommends ?
<BluesKaj> and substitute insult would be more appropriate :-)
<bjornar__> Pici, I really dont know, but I mean -- anyway
<bjornar__> And funnily it does not depend on setuptools, which is the only this that is more or less allways required
<Pici> er, okay....
<bjornar__> Pici, the package I want is ~500k .. I get 600Mb .. see the point?
<Pici> bjornar__: I do. But you probably installed it with the recommended dependencies.. which are optional. This is the case for every package you install.
<bjornar__> Pici, look yourself
<Pici> I don't have a 16.04 test system here.
<bjornar__> then leave this channel immediately! ;)
<BluesKaj> bjornar__, which package ?
<Pici> BluesKaj: python3-pip
<bjornar__> BluesKaj, python3-pip
<BluesKaj> hmm, 554Kb installed size , it must be bringing other packages with it
<BluesKaj> bjornar__, it's installing 7 associated packages/dependencies as well
<bjornar__> BluesKaj, yeah, and that makes some 100ds of mbs?
<BluesKaj> bjornar__, muon doesn't show the size of the dependencies
<BluesKaj> I use the package manager as a reference for package info etc... still use the real muon , not the new muon discover that's default on Kubuntu Xenial
<solsTiCe> hi. why does one is forced to turn off "Secure boot" with bcmwl-kernel-source wifi module ? It was working fine before except some bug may be
<monester> hi all! I've faced a bug with installation of uwsgi-plugin-python - package is failing during postinst, fix is already proposed to debian, but when it would be backported to ubuntu?
<jubo2> y0
<jubo2> last day to get 16.04 before release month
<jubo2> everyone rush
<teward> monester: fix *proposed* to debian, or fix *already released* to Debian?
<jubo2> then swamt the support stuff with prerelease problems
<jubo2> I like Kubuntu16.04 .. a lot
<jubo2> still room for improvement but GUI that'd make 90's users drool
<jubo2> I've been operating mah computers since '87'ish
<jubo2> I had friends who had.. one had some weird video game console we could play pong on
<jubo2> then another friend got Commodore 64
<jubo2> There were some really good games
<jubo2> Broderbund was one awesome game studio in those times
<monester> teward it is released https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=818116
<ubottu> Debian bug 818116 in uwsgi-plugin-python "uwsgi-plugin-python: post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Important,Open]
<jubo2> The helicopter game Broderbund Games made was so awesome taking game design and technological advancement
<teward> monester: um, no, that's not 'fixed'
<jubo2> sprites graphics
<teward> monester: it's still open?
 * jubo2 10 yr plan: "Get wealthy enough to purchase machine that will run Elite Dangerous with gameable speed."
 * meena considers some infinite screaming into the void
<monester> teward: it is "Fixed in version uwsgi/2.0.12-5", and I can see it in packages.debian.org
<meldron> Nukien: so i install a system an then copy all the files?
<meldron> BluesKaj: cause i want to use it for my ssd
<meena> i've updated this joyful systemd bug, which makes my computer take ~2+ minutes to reboot https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1620
<jubo2> I want to play Elite Dangerous.. twas 80's last I really gamed it
<meena> i'm super looking forward to running systemd in production on servers…
<monester> teward: yeah, bug is reopened, sorry for bothering . I was looking on cached page
<Nukien> meldron, Yup, that's one way. I have a script to handle it if you want - pastebin.com/fa83QrBk
<Nukien> Runs from a livecd
<meldron> Nukien: thanks i will look into it
<jubo2> Win Eurojackpot yes.. Now I gotta go degut some vendace
<jubo2> Then I'ma make mi mix of coarse wheat flour and salt
<jubo2> cast iron pan, lot of oil, would use butter but couldn't afford
<jubo2> flip-flip-flip-flip in the flours-'n-salt mix
<jubo2> fry till cruch. Serve with lemon and mayo of fav choice of coocuissineur
<meldron> Nukien: oh it looks quite sufisticated
<BluesKaj> meldron, why zfs though, what's the advantage over ext4?
<BluesKaj> brb, gotta switch server
<jtaylor> mh turns out the upgrade space estimate is way off ._.
<jtaylor> said it needed 2.6g, 3.9g was not enough and not even close to done
<rud0lf> is it normal that every item in software center is marked as proprietary?
<squirtle> o/ any known issues with 16.04 and surround sound.  seems once I install nvidia driver selecting 6 channels in alsamixer doesn't stick after a reboot (and I never get the oppertunity to set 5.1 from the new sound settings interface)?!
<Squarism> so anyone tried unity8?
<k1l_> !unity8
<ubottu> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<k1l_> its not the standard desktop in 16.04
<meldron> BluesKaj: what do you mean? it has several features ext4 is missing
<Squarism> k1l_, Has its status changed from 15.10? I mean will it be presented to "non-expert" users as a valid choice for typical productivity work? Or more a "at your own risk" !!EXPERIMENTAL!!
<Pici> Well, it would require people to install it manually, which is not something that all users are comfortable with.
<Squarism> Pici, was that for me?
<Pici> Squarism: kinda.
<TJ-> meldron: and OpenZFS on Linux is missing features that ext4 has; such as SSD/SCSI TRIM/DISCARD support
<BluesKaj> meldron, it's your call, but definitely not recommended for ubuntu and it's flavours
<jtaylor> neat, upgraded my first main desktop to 16.04 and despite open source amd drivers it feels a lot snappier
<jtaylor> the new font is normal?
<jtaylor> with fonts I never know if its intentional or some config problem ._.
<jtaylor> looks weird but probably because its new
<meldron> BluesKaj: just wanted to try it, why is it not recommended
<meldron> whats your opinion about btrfs?
<BluesKaj> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<BluesKaj> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<TJ-> meldron: there might be some teething problems as ZFS is integrated into Ubuntu fully. It's intention is for virtualised systems typically used in hosting services, etc.
<Pici> Not to mention the whole licensing thing, which hasn't fully been digested, imho.
<meldron> Pici: licensing is the last of my worries
<Pici> meldron: I personally don't really care.. but if Canonical was told to remove it from the OS, I wouldn't really like it if I was running that locally.
<TJ-> Licensing isn't as big an issue as is made out, although it is interesting
<meldron> hm
<meldron> so I am really undecided NOW
<meldron> sorry
<jonathan_zz> brfs has a lot of fans but. I think the fans are mostly people who like sacrificing something for something else they think they can use or need.
<jonathan_zz> btrfs*.
<jonathan_zz> a bit like... cutting off an ear so you'll have less air resistance as you run ;-) :P.
<jonathan_zz> every distro does btrfs differently. OpenSUSE just has a tool built around it.
<jonathan_zz> mostly because of the snapshotting ability. And thin LVM is not supported by grub, nor readily available in a new installation.
<jonathan_zz> it is very troublesome to use thin LVM on a root volume, and impossible on boot.
<jonathan_zz> OpenSUSE's leader (Brown Richard) is a great fan of btrfs because you can basically version files with it.
<TJ-> we've seen a lot of data corruption bugs with it over the last 24 months or so that I recall
<jonathan_zz> I just call him Brown Richard lol.
<jonathan_zz> I suppose so, I wouldn't be surprised :).
<jonathan_zz> They keep saying how stable it has become which kinda proves that stability has been an issue right.
<jonathan_zz> It was like that Theme Hospital clone of which they said "It doesn't crash as often anymore".
<jonathan_zz> haha
<jonathan_zz> (original TH was rock stable).
<TJ-> Well, if the F-35 can have crashing computers, we can't complain about BTRFS :)
<jonathan_zz> for a moment I thought that was a fedora version :p (has been reading too much on linux).
<Nukien> ZFS works perfectly under Ubuntu, 14.04 or 16.04. There is no clean "install to zfs" yet, but that will be coming
<Nukien> If you do it manually, it works swimmingly
<Mikelevel> xfs works fine too
<jonathan_zz> i stick to ext3 :p.
<jonathan_zz> I have no need for other filesystems whatsoever at this point.
<k1l_> wasnt support for ext3 stopped? ext4 is the actual ext FS
<jonathan_zz> I tried XFS and was meaning to benchmark it, but never got around it I think. But you can't shrink XFS, and that sucked.
<jonathan_zz> maybe you'd confuse the ext4 driver with the ext3 filesystem. in that sense.
<jonathan_zz> it might be the ext4 driver running ext3 filesystems.
<jonathan_zz> just with less features, that's all.
<TJ-> I like where the kernel is headed... separating the notion of 'block storage device' from 'naming scheme', that path will lead to the eradication of file systems :)
<jonathan_zz> hah?
<jonathan_zz> that's like saying you can eradicate roads by voting to abolish road signs.
<jonathan_zz> haha
<jonathan_zz> I mean eradicating filesystems would be something you'd need to choose and THEN implement, it couldn't just happen by happenstance right.
<TJ-> no, it's actually a great concept. right now the FS drivers are tied into the block layer; some recent discussions about capabilities for some specialised devices raised some discussion about benefits of separation
<jonathan_zz> like oh we did something to the kernel now we have solved the mystery of life on other planets.
<TJ-> it came out of Linus strongly rejecting some patches that added an IOCTL
<jonathan_zz> so the goal is for FS drivers to no longer have access to block devices, hence rendering them inoperational :P.
<TJ-> last 2 paras of http://lwn.net/Articles/680708/
<jonathan_zz> waaa I have to pay for that.
<TJ-> worth every penny
<jonathan_zz> unless I instantly time warp into 7 april!
<jonathan_zz> *changes his computer clock*
<TJ-> or you can wait 2-4 weeks until it becomes open
<jonathan_zz> *darn it doesn't work * :P.
<TJ-> oh, it's only a week's wait from publication and that was published March 24th
<jonathan_zz> actually considering the amount of free material on the web I can also read, I consider that $7 better spent on a sandwich :p.
<TJ-> LWN has in-depth articles about Linux  and by Linux kernel devs
<jonathan_zz> hm hm and I have hunger :p.
<jonathan_zz> ha
<bjornar> Can someone try to pull this one in time for 16.04
<bjornar> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/2928
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-01
<codepanda> trying to install ajenti in 16.04 server, but it complains about python-support and python-reconfigure pacakges... trying to figure out where to file a bug
<codepanda> or, if there is a straightforward fix
<salamanderrake> sudo apt-get install windows-10 is not working
<Beelsebob> salamanderrake: what does it do?
<salamanderrake> E: Unable to locate package windows-10
<Beelsebob> Closed | Behaves Correctly
<salamanderrake> does microsoft have a ppa?
<salamanderrake> can we now have cmd.exe run natively on ubuntu yet?
<shurtagul> Is there a reason there isnt much software in the new center yet other than its beta?
<lordievader> Good morning
<shurtagul> morning
<k1l_> all xenial PPAs have been resigned, so the apt warning should be gone now. only left for me now is the google repos and they said they fix it  with the next chrome update
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<erle-> is the ZFS in 16.04 a port of  Solaris code or a different implementation?
<johnjohn101> should i report this bug?  changing background to default in 16.04.  it shows i think the 15.10 background in the thumbnail.
<sveinse> Just upgraded my server (yes, test server) from 15.10 to 16.04. Yeah!
<sveinse> However my lm90 thermal device is no longer found by (lm-)sensors. Anyone knows why?
<lotuspsychje> !info lm-sensors xenial
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-2 (xenial), package size 83 kB, installed size 367 kB
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: maybe try a reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> of lm-sensors
<sveinse> lm-sensors seems to work. The CPU temps are reported
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: another test would be installing 16.04 clean + lm-sensors to make sure its not a bug
<sveinse> But the MB lm90 sensor is missing. Suspect a kernel-land thing
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: as 16.04 is still in develop mode, things can still break
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: uname -a plz?
<sveinse> yes yes, this is why we are asked to test it, isn't it :D
<sveinse> Linux eva 4.2.0-34-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 10 22:13:01 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.16.17 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: this is why i dotn recommend upgrade yet
<johnjohn101> even 3 weeks out :(
<sveinse> kernel isn't frozen yet, I know that
<johnjohn101> true.  did you see what i reported?  wondering if that is a bug
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: you still in wily kernel
<lotuspsychje> johnjohn101: reported what?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: right, let me see if I can upgrade it
<johnjohn101> when you go to change the backgrounds. on the picture to the left, it doesn't show the xenial default wallpaper
<johnjohn101> when you click on it
<lotuspsychje> johnjohn101: upgrade or clean install?
<johnjohn101> clean install.  it looks like the wiley default
<lotuspsychje> johnjohn101: daily or beta2?
<johnjohn101> daily
<sveinse> I think the zenial repos are still stuck on kernel 4.2.0. I find no 4.4.0 available yet
<johnjohn101> lotuspsychje: http://imgur.com/ikSTX5y
<sveinse> hmm. my xenial desktop has 4.4.0, weird
<lotuspsychje> johnjohn101: what you mean by, picture on the left?
<lotuspsychje> johnjohn101: the one with the white icon on?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: clean install on your desktop?
<johnjohn101> lotuspsychje: the one in the computer screen
<lotuspsychje> johnjohn101: you mean it doesnt apply to your desktop, xenial wallpaper?
<johnjohn101> all the other wallpapers are correctly thumbnailed. that one isn't
<lotuspsychje> johnjohn101: holdon, lemme go test on my desktop 3min
<johnjohn101> well wait
<johnjohn101> you can sort of see that same shadow in each picture
<lotus|xenial> working here wallpaper
<johnjohn101> so it's some sort of gradient in the preview?
<johnjohn101> i never noticed it before
<lotus|xenial> johnjohn101: ah you mean those lines/shadows?
<johnjohn101> yeah
<lotus|xenial> lemme ask a trusty guy
<johnjohn101> sure
<johnjohn101> i can pull up trusty
<lotuspsychje> johnjohn101: also on trusty
<johnjohn101> ok
<johnjohn101> that's fine.
<johnjohn101> not sure why it bothered me.  might have been a rough day
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dougn> can anyone confirm whether the lxc/d container services will be on by default in the base install/cloud images when xenial is released?
<johnjohn101> why were new wallpapers added with xenial, btw?
<lotuspsychje> johnjohn101: think there will be others on final
<Oderus> hello. i have noticed that periodically while logging into kubuntu xenial that sometimes my volume meter is missing until i log out and back in again. any ideas what i should do about this?
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: clean install or upgrade
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: hmmmm ok thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: was a question, sorry :p
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: oh, xD gotcha. It was an upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: from wich to wich
<Oderus> 15.04 to 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: 15.04 is eol, you mean 15.10?
<Oderus> however everything was fine for the longest time, seems to be a new issue
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: i would suggest a clean install in this stage mate, to make sure its not an upgrade bug
<jubo2> Happy April Fools day Phools
<jubo2> Is happyzeit
<rasteroid> is anyone else having problems with the nvidia driver? i can log in but it freezes five seconds later. nouveau works fine.
<jubo2> If the Kubuntu16.04 just got the drawing issue and the volume control not moving fast enough
<jtaylor> rasteroid: which graphics card?
<rasteroid> quadro1000m - a dell with optimus
<rasteroid> jtaylor: it _completely_ locks up so it's not easy to figure out what's going wrong
<jtaylor> I also have a machine with quadro 285 and its unusuable
<jtaylor> but thats also a super crappy card
<jtaylor> fwiw xfce works (but I really don't like it ...)
<jtaylor> rasteroid: completely looks up in you can't even ssh to it or get a tty via ctrl+alt+fx?
<rasteroid> jtaylor: i'm using xubuntu, so it would seem that it doesn't always work
<jtaylor> for me its kind of locked up but not fully, its just spending all cpu in compiz
<rasteroid> jtaylor: didn't try that
<jtaylor> and compiz is stuck in some nvidia function
<jtaylor> my guess is the card is simply not capable to work with unity8
<rasteroid> jtaylor: what version nvidia driver?
<jtaylor> 3.31 which is the newest that works with the card
<jtaylor> or maybe it is evven 3.04
<rasteroid> i'm wondering if i should try 352 instead of 361
<rasteroid> and i see that nvidia released 361.42 yesterday. hmm...
<lotuspsychje> rasteroid: upgrade or clean install?
<rasteroid> clean
<rasteroid> beta2
<lotuspsychje> rasteroid: many users have good performance on 352-updates
<rasteroid> thanks, i'll try it
<lotuspsychje> rasteroid: but depends on card also of course, what drivers are listed your additional drivers
<rasteroid> nouveau and 361
<lotuspsychje> no others?
<rasteroid> nope
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<rasteroid> this is a brand new dell with skylake. dell will be releasing it with xenial in the future, but presently it only comes with windows
<BluesKaj> which nvidia gpu, rasteroid?
<rasteroid> quadro 1000m
<lotuspsychje> rasteroid: got nvidia-prime installed also?
<lotuspsychje> rasteroid: or try 361-updates + nvidia-prime?
<rasteroid> lotuspsychje: i expect it was installed. i have it installed now, but querying returns 'unknown'
<lotuspsychje> rasteroid: was nouveau not working well for you?
<rasteroid> lotuspsychje: cuda
<BluesKaj> hybrid optimus ?
<lotuspsychje> rasteroid: if your card has optimus, youl need nvidia-prime to activate performance mode
<rasteroid> lotuspsychje: and i have it installed. but if i install nvidia and restart it will freeze five seconds after i log in
<lotuspsychje> rasteroid: uninstall and try 361-updates?
<rasteroid> lotuspsychje: will probably try, however it is a work laptop so i need to work at least until the end of the day
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck rasteroid
<lotuspsychje> Inifaisal: ubuntu 16.04 will support radeon and amgpu
<lotuspsychje> amdgpu
<Inifaisal> good, i ask that because i read this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<lotuspsychje> Inifaisal: 16.04 will support amd cards with radeon & amdgpu drivers
<Inifaisal> oke, thanks 4 ur info
<lotuspsychje> np
<ake_> i get dbus exception with apt (not apt-get or aptitude).
<ake_> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.614" is not allowed to own the service "org.debian.apt" due to security policies in the configuration file
<ake_> ok.. quick google reveals it may be because i ran atpd by accident.. i see no process named like that. how can I fix that?
<coffeeguy> hi can i change from ubuntu 16.04 to ubuntu MATE 16.04 without fubaring my system and then swtich back?
<coffeeguy> btw guys really enjoying ubuntu 16.04 love it
<recon_lap> hi, just had an issue, not sure if it anything to do with 16.04 though, was trying to setup php5 on a apachy2 server, on a restart of the apachy2 server there was a crash and afterwards my user is no longer in the sudoers file :(
<TJ-> recon_lap: that sounds ... serious
<recon_lap> bit of a pita all right !!!
<TJ-> recon_lap: but, why was your user in the sudoers file to begin with?
<squinty> coffeeguy,  you could always try installing ubuntu-mate-desktop and choose which desktop to run at logon.  As for fubaring, there is always a chance that things can get a bit buggy when installing multiple desktops (not a big fan of doing so to be honest).  Then again there is always the option to (if your system has enough resources) to download the mate release of 16.04 and run it in a vm like virtualbox
<TJ-> recon_lap: usually any additions should be in files under /etc/sudoers.d/
<recon_lap> it was the admin and only user on the system
<TJ-> recon_lap: or, do you mean your user is no longer a member of the 'sudo' group, as shown by "groups" ?
<recon_lap> according to the UI I'm still in the sudo group
<TJ-> recon_lap: how about "groups" in a terminal shell?
<recon_lap> TJ-: no, no sudo when I do groups on the cml
<TJ-> recon_lap: that's a weird one
<TJ-> recon_lap: what packages did you install (I'm wondering if one has a bad post-install script)
<recon_lap> yep, never came across anything like it before myself
<TJ-> sounds almost like one of them did "deluser sudo $USER" sort of thing
<recon_lap> I'd just done a sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 ; sudo a2enmod php5
<recon_lap> then is exploded when I "sudo service apachy2 restart"
<recon_lap> it tried to submit a crash report but I could not enter the admin password, said I was not a sudoer
<TJ-> recon_lap: as you're no longer in sudo you might not be able to do this, but try these: "getent group sudo" and "getent group adm" to check system group memberships. if you're in 'adm' then you should be able to view the security/audit log /var/log/auth.log
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-02
<recon_lap> getent group sudo ; returns sudo:x:27:
<TJ-> recon_lap: wow, it has actually edited the system!?
<TJ-> recon_lap: besides the standard Ubuntu repositories, have you added any 3rd party repos to apt?
<TJ-> recon_lap: I'm wondering about a malicious program
<recon_lap> getent group adm ; returns adm:x:4:syslog
<TJ-> for 'getent group sudo' I see "sudo:x:27:tj,root"
<TJ-> recon_lap: was this a standard installation of ubuntu-desktop ?
<recon_lap> malicious program not very likely I'd think. seems much more likely something blew up
<recon_lap> TJ-: yes, standard desktop install, the most exotic thing I've installed is the lamp stack
<TJ-> to remove the logged-in user from a group is almost impossible - for the same reason when you add a user to a group the user needs to re-log in. The security context is in memory
<recon_lap> well, apachy2 does start off as root
<TJ-> recon_lap: the only scenario I can imagine to do what you describe is if your user was actually removed from the sudo group during a *previous* log-in session and you only noticed it after this current log-in prevented sudo actions
<recon_lap> TJ-: I did reboot, but the issues was there before I did that
<TJ-> recon_lap: check /var/log/auth.log ... you may need to reboot and go into Recovery mode to be 'root' at start-up to view that file
<recon_lap> dont seem to be able to get into recovery mode? just press shift while booting?
<TJ-> yes
<TJ-> hold it down early whilst still in the firmware POST else GRUB may start before you press it
<recon_lap> ok,got is , had to use f12 and going EFI
<recon_lap> got auth.log, it's a big file
<TJ-> yes, work backwards through it or grep
<TJ-> not sure what you could search for though so best to read backward
<recon_lap> polkitd(authority=local): Registered Auth Agent for unix-process:16282:5514607 system bus name :1.123 [/usr/bin/pkttyagent --notify-fd 4 --fallback] object path /org/freedesktop/policykit1/authenticationAgent, locale en_IE.UTF-8) , is the line where is appears to start going wrong
<looodgrey> What are reasons why base-installer/kernel/image  wouldn't find any valid kernels installed? I'm trying out to preseed xenial and its erroring about not finding a kernel. I've tried setting it to linux-image,linux-image-generic but errors.
<recon_lap> one of the reboot messages is lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pan_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory , normal?
<recon_lap> well, this auth.log is pretty much double dutch to me, and cant think of anyway to get it online for you to look at
<TJ-> recon_lap: the pam_kwallet.so message is expected, no-fatal, just a reminder
<TJ-> recon_lap: auth.log records all 'sudo' initiated commands. try find the last occassion such was logged; that will narrow down the time window for when this issue begain
<recon_lap> TJ-: I found when it started, 00:17:07 approx
<TJ-> recon_lap: what is your current local time ?
<recon_lap> 01:54:00
<TJ-> ahhh, you're UK like me then.
<TJ-> OK, now correlate that time to package actions in /var/log/apt/history.log
<TJ-> recon_lap: now you've got a timeframe to search from, you can look at logs to determine if there are clues.
<recon_lap> the previous comand was /usr/sbin/a2enmod php5
<TJ-> recon_lap: for very specific apt activity look in /var/log/apt/term.log
<TJ-> recon_lap: ok, so this looks to have happened *after* the packages were installed, and possibly related to the invokation of a2enmod ?
<recon_lap> TJ-: look that way to me, the a2enmod root session closed ok, then next command sudo service apachy2 restart bombed
<TJ-> recon_lap: now check that a2enmod is not a malicious tool: " pushd /; grep usr/sbin/a2enmod /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.md5sums | md5sum -c; popd  "
<TJ-> recon_lap: also check 'sudo' itself: " pushd /; grep usr/bin/sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/sudo.md5sums | md5sum -c; popd "
<recon_lap> there was one error in the php5 install log "Error: PHP7.0 module already enabled, not enabling php5 , Setting up php5-readline (5.6.17+dfsg-3ubuntu1)
<recon_lap> getting no properly formatted MD5 checksum found from the a2enmod check, sudo checks out ok
<TJ-> recon_lap: hmmm, really?
<TJ-> let's follow that up then
<TJ-> check the md5sums file looks ok manually: "grep sbin/a2enmod /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.md5sums"
<recon_lap> TJ-: nevermind, I'd left the s off sbin , opps
<TJ-> hahaha
<recon_lap> usr/sbin/a2enmod: ok
<recon_lap> TJ: there is an odd one in the auth log, "polkitd(authority=local): Operator of unix-session:c2 FAILED to authenticate to gain authorization for action org.freedesktop.systemd1.manage-units for system-bus-name::1.124 [systemctl restart apache2.service] (owned by unix-user:mec)
<recon_lap> and I had recently entered the "ServerName localhost" into /etc/apache2/conf-available/fqdn.conf
<TJ-> recon_lap: that auth log message, decoded, says to me that due to your user 'mec' losing sudo privs polkitd reports the systemd dbus service refusing service
<TJ-> recon_lap: so, that seems to confirm that something happened before you tried to restart the apache service, but after installing the package
<TJ-> so, you've now got a very narrow time window to work with, which helps
<recon_lap> sudo a2enmod php5
<TJ-> recon_lap: without having access to that PC its hard to take this further; it certainly appears on the face of it to be a security issue that needs solving to prove there's nothing wrong/dangerous with the packages themselves
<bandit-led> any one having issues with tty and latest nvidia?
<recon_lap> TJ-: I really dont know, But I've a feeling it more like I found an interesting way to blow up the sudo file rather than anything malicious.
<TJ-> well that's Denial of Service of a rather severe kind; not something we escaping, especially because apache/php is deployed on remote servers where access to physical console may be impossible
<recon_lap> TJ-: the box was firewalled, no incoming connections
<recon_lap> not that that is proof of anything :)
<recon_lap> anyways, it's late, I'll have to have a go at fixing it tomorrow. thx for the help TJ- , pity we did not find anything concrete. Though you'd be interested in here as it's a rather nasty issue
<recon_lap> ok, re adding myself to the sudoers file was stupidly easy
<recon_lap> TJ-: www.pastebin.com/a714JqYR  auth.log
<TJ-> recon_lap: how about this... something in the installed PHP web application code you've got there managed to do this when apache started? the fact  you said that apache2 server itself 'blew up' might indicate a vulnerability exploit
<recon_lap> TJ-: trying to look at the apachy2 logs now. having some issues getting to the apachy dir !!
<recon_lap> nothing in the apache2 logs other than the crash at  00:17 , it still segfaulting when I try start it now though.
<recon_lap> uninstalling libapache2-mod-php5 fixes apachy
<recon_lap> and g'night
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mathisen> hello this morning when im trying to " sudo apt update " i get hash sum missmatch ???
<Mathisen> what is going on
<Mathisen> using se.archive.ubuntu
<Mathisen> and how do i fix this ?
<Mathisen> change mirror ?
<pesari> Mathisen: you could ask at #ubuntu-mirrors
<Mathisen> will do
<zxd> I have Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) , using xubuntu 16 beta  When X loads I get corrupted display if I goto console ctrl+alt+f1  and back alt+f7  the screen becomes clean again
<zxd> why does this happen?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<petrovich> Hi there
<petrovich> is it me, or no one cannot upgrade his ubuntu?
<nicomachus> petrovich: what do you mean?
<petrovich> systemd package is corrupted
<petrovich> Unpacking systemd (229-3ubuntu2) over (229-3ubuntu1) ... dpkg-deb (subprocess): decompressing archive member: lzma error: compressed data is corrupt
<nicomachus> that would be just you.
<xothed> Hi I have problem with pipelight ppa. Added repo
<xothed> but sudo apt-get update doesnt fetch
<xothed> package
<xothed> and I cant install it
<nicomachus> xothed: which ppa are you using? ppa:pipelight/stable or ppa:mqchael/pipelight?
<xothed> pipelight/stable
<nicomachus> xothed: one sec, let me try here.
<xothed> i see when doing update.. but package is not downloaded  http://ppa.launchpad.net/pipelight/stable/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<BluesKaj> xothed, did you add any keys?
<xothed> yes
<xothed>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/pipelight/stable/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<xothed> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<jshusky_26> Hi guys, I installed a 16.04 alpha a few weeks ago. I do sudo apt-get update/upgrade every time I boot to get up to speed. Today I checked uname -r and saw 4.4.0-15. I expected to see 4.4.5/6 that I understood the final beta to be at. Question is this; is there something special I should be doing that I may not be doing in order to keep a dev-version current?
<xothed> press enter to add keys
<xothed> but nothing is fetched
<nicomachus> jshusky_26: are you doing dist-upgrade?
<xothed> nicomachus, did you try?
<jshusky_26> ...nope, does that mean I'm still on the alpha I installed?
<xothed> nicomachus ?
<nicomachus> jshusky_26: I'm still on 4.4.0-12
<xothed> BluesKaj, any idea why it doesnt work
<nicomachus> xothed: one sec, just got into my home box.
<xothed> ok
<jshusky_26> looks like there are upgrades to be had with dist-upgrade though to 4.4.0-16. --if you're still on 4.4.0, I must be mistaken
<nicomachus> xothed: I'm having issues installing that as well. You may need to contact the PPA maintainer.
<jshusky_26> I'm hoping to stop with the dev-releases once 16.04 is released and stay there. Should I be doing the dist-upgrade until that happens?
<nicomachus> jshusky_26: you should always do dist-upgrades to make sure the kernel is up to date.
<xothed> nicomachus, ugh
<nicomachus> xothed: I know, sorry. That's what happens with beta releases.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<xothed> daily-build is still beta ?
<nicomachus> yes.
<jshusky_26> nicomachus: oh...
<jshusky_26> good to know
<xothed> when offical release is expteced ?
<BluesKaj> I'm totally up to date and it looks like the pipelight /stable ppa doesn't have the packages ..tried the ppa myself and it shows up in the update but no packages available, xothed
<nicomachus> April 21st
<nicomachus> Hmmm.... Chrome still can't get their crap together? https://paste.ubuntu.com/15589524/
<xothed> BluesKaj, I have the same issue
<nicomachus> me too
<xothed> but its weird, because page shows that something should be able to be fetched
<xothed> https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/ubuntu/stable?field.series_filter=xenial
<nicomachus> xothed: yea, there's an issue with the package. As I said earlier, you'll have to contact the dev.
<xothed> btw there is any difference for using Intel drivers for Skylake HD 530 or build in kernel, other than support ?
<xothed> i see in drivers option to chose Intel microcode
<Bluefoxicy> has anyone actually tried removing transitional dummy packages?
<Bluefoxicy> damn
<Bluefoxicy> Ubuntu really doesn't support wine
<Bluefoxicy> current stable 1.8.1, ubuntu has 1.6 and 1.4
<recon_lap> well, I think this install of 16.04 is toast and has to be reinstalled
<recon_lap> somehow my admin account got removed from all privileged groups and it's nothing but issues now.
<recon_lap> well, ok, maybe not toast, re adding my self has seemed to fix current issues
<Madhumper69> is there somewhere where i can find the latest kernel information and changes for ubuntu? i cant seem to find anything only new kernel 4.4.6 install information? is this the latest kernel?
<Bluefoxicy> yes it's the latest kernel
<Bluefoxicy> I wish they'd publish a -ck kernel too but oh well.
<Madhumper69> installed it and works great, im 1month new to ubuntu and learned alot, i resolved and learned so much in a month.
<Madhumper69> hosting webpages and mounting a ntfs drive to share on the network was a tricky one lol
<Madhumper69> -ck kernel?
<echeese_> Hey there, trying out 16.04 and I get a black screen shortly after boot when I start up without nomodeset
<echeese_> any ideas?
<recon_lap> echeese_: find the bug report for the blank screen at boot up and see if it's fixed yet, thats an old one as far as i can remember
<rud0lf> hello
<rud0lf> can i turn old-fashioned (14.04) window sliders back on?
<rud0lf> the new are too small for my clumsy hand :[
<rud0lf> or scrollbars, not sure  the name
<rud0lf> gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode says 'overlay-auto'
<rud0lf> (get, not set, pardon)
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-03
<mjh75> If I installed 16.04 beta today will it be able to be upgraded to 16.04 release on the 21st?
<lotuspsychje> !final | mjh75
<ubottu> mjh75: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> mjh75: just keep in mind that until final, things can still break
<mjh75> Okay, didn't want to have to start over
<mjh75> Understand, it is beta so that makes sense
<mjh75> I need to get some servers up and running in the next month or so and figured there is no real point in sticking with 14.04 with 16 so close. I need to make sure my services will work etc so the beta seems like a good place to start
<lotuspsychje> mjh75: good idea, just dont use as daily production yet :p
<mjh75> And if I am foolish enough to and it breaks I get to keep all the pieces :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> im running on desktop, and already working like a charm
<mjh75> This will be more server stuff, but have something like 13 VM's running 14.04 and am working on getting some automation in place with puppet and am going to start with fresh VM's. Playing now makes sense
<mjh75> Okay, glad I decided to play....this is going to take a bunch of work. Will need to build some packages to replace the ancient versions that are included lol
<EoinD> hey guys , is ubuntu-make working in 16.04 ?
<EoinD> I am getting a lot of errors even after adding the ppa
<EoinD> installing android or idea-ultimate
<mjh75> Just doing my first 16.04 install now.
<EoinD> I had issues w/ a 6700k and a 970
<EoinD> had to blacklist nouveau + install nvidia drivers
<EoinD> or else i was getting huge crashes on login
<mjh75> This is a server install on a VM
<EoinD> are you running from 15.10 ? or 14.04
<mjh75> I have both of those in use, but trying out 16.04 on a VM under vmware ESX
<EoinD> 16.04 is running ok for me
<EoinD> some errors and hiccups here and there
<EoinD> but i was reinstalling ubuntu after getting annoyed at opensuse
<mjh75> There are a few things I need to sort out. More along the lines of getting current application versions instead of the old stuff that is included, but nothing show stopping yet
<EoinD> i was running ubuntu-make on 15.10 perfectly
<EoinD> and now it's not working on 16.04
<EoinD> and noone seems to be talking about it , so i dunno what's up
<mjh75> I haven't got that far. Still trying to figure out why my eth0 is not eth0 but ens160
<coffeeguy> hi i'm using 16.04 and was wondering if there are any issues with x264 mpeg-4 avc playback in the default video player
<coffeeguy> nm got it
<squinty> mjh75,  https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/   if you are really interested  ;-)  fwiw, arch linux went this route quite awhile ago iirc
<mjh75> Yeah I found that...part of the goofy systemd stuff
<mjh75> It does make scripting things hard when the interface is not known/predicatable
<dm_comp> hi virt help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15596222/
<dm_comp> thx!
<dm_comp> might be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1393842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1393842 in libvirt (Ubuntu Trusty) "libvirt does not grant qemu-guest-agent channel perms" [High,Confirmed]
<dm_comp> looking at it now
<dm_comp> I will try Mark Grocock mgrocock solution (wrote on 2014-11-19)
<dm_comp> did not help
<dm_comp> brb
<dm_comp> hi, i need libvirt 1.3.1-1ubuntu8 how would i go about getting it?
<dm_comp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15596419/
<dm_comp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15596422/
<sruli> i am trying lubuntu 16.04 beta2 and have the problem where splash screen does not show passphrase entry screen, bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1530548 does anyone know of a workaround which shows the splash screen ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1530548 cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged]
<dm_comp> exi
<dm_comp> exit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<B0g4r7_> carp, I should have done this whole install using GPT.
<SCHAAP137> upgraded 15.10 to 16.04 yesterday, now my OSD notifications in MATE seem a bit off
<SCHAAP137> as if they're not using the same GTK2/GTK3 theme as the rest
<SCHAAP137> the "built in" notification (for songs playing) from Clementine suddenly is really small, almost unreadable
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jonathan_zz> maybe we can continue here lol.
<BluesKaj> then we'd better stay on topic
<jonathan_zz> hahaha
<jonathan_zz> failed again.
<kdm12> I am thinking of trying Xenial. If I update a daily build, is that the same as the current daily build?
<ikonia> daily is just a snapshot of today
<ikonia> if you're up to date, you're at "today"
<k1l_> kdm12: yes. with running updates you are on the latest packages like you installed the daily
<kdm12> ikonia: k1l_ Thank you.
<kdm12> Having to install daily would be a drag.
<kdm12> Technically, is apt any better than apt-get? Are the improvements just in the UI by rolling two tools into one?
<k1l_> it got a progress bar!
<kdm12> omg, so it has.
<k1l_> iirc they still use the same libs in the background. but apt tries to put all the most used apt-get, apt-cache...  commands into one
<k1l_> and it renamed the apt-get dist-upgrade to apt full-upgrade. which doesnt confuse the beginners that much.
<kdm12> oh, i just dist-upgrade and it worked.
<k1l_> yes it works. but beginners always say: i dont want to upgrade to the next ubuntu release.
<k1l_> because they think apt-get dist-upgrade does the same as so-release-upgrade.
<kdm12> I see. So now we can tell beginners to use 'apt full-upgrade' and it doesn't start arguments. Nice. Should I bug report 'dist-upgrade' still being a valid apt command?
<k1l_> what bug?
<jonathan_zz> the one that eats electrons.
<kdm12> Oh nice. Gthumb has been upgraded for the first time in many years.
<kdm12> It stopped working under Unity for some time. I see it's back in Xenial.
<kdm12> the bug was if 'dist-upgrade' option of apt is supposed to have been renamed, why does it still work?
<k1l_> its not renamed. they just made a better additional one.
<kdm12> Ok. I like Xenial. They've fixed a bug witht he recycle bin and somehow got the new Gnome apps to work
<kalexyco> I hate Xenial
<kdm12> What broke for you?
<kalexyco> install or update
<kalexyco> to hard to boot after upgrade
<kalexyco> distro completely broken
<kalexyco> too much conflicts with skylake i915 and nouveau driver
<kalexyco> (sorry with my english)
<kdm12> kalexyco: Ah I see. I am running virtualised ATM so I haven't encountered that. I'm actually too frightened to install it on metal :-)
<kalexyco> on my old laptop (lenovo yoga 2 pro) Xenial is great with gnome 3
<kalexyco> fast and fluent
<kdm12> I've got a macbook with Wily installed on the metal (and no Mac OS). Works fine except the touchpad isn't quite as good, and the heat/battery is worse.
<kdm12> Oh and no camera driver ...
<kalexyco> i'am waiting for 16.04LTS final release
<kepa> kalexyco: I have a skylake and nvidia laptop, just boot with nouveau.modeset=0 or nomodeset, then install xenial and then install nvidia drivers
<kepa> running fine
<kdm12> Nice, my entire workflow works on a Xenial VM and with one less bug. I'm happy, assuming they get it stable on the actual hardware. Plus I love the updated gnome apps in unity.
<Xard> Seems like the xpad driver used in the current 4.4 kernel on 16.04 beta suffers from rumble effects causing kernel oopses "PID: 18314 at /build/linux-bi18CQ/linux-4.4.0/drivers/usb/core/urb.c:338 usb_submit_urb+0x51/0x70()"
<Xard> related to: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-input/msg31446.html
<xothed> Hi
<xothed> I have problem with responding to FN+ different options
<xothed> after today Update
<xothed> automatic
<xothed> the keys are not working anymore as expected
<xothed> from logs is see this
<xothed> Start-Date: 2016-04-03  18:19:30
<xothed> Commandline: aptdaemon role='role-commit-packages' sender=':1.177'
<xothed> Upgrade: openjdk-8-jre:amd64 (8u77-b03-1ubuntu2, 8u77-b03-3ubuntu1), ubuntu-standard:amd64 (1.354, 1.355), ubuntu-desktop:amd64 (1.354, 1.355), ubuntu-minimal:amd64 (1.354, 1.355), openjdk-8-jre-headless:amd64 (8u77-b03-1ubuntu2, 8u77-b03-3ubuntu1)
<xothed> End-Date: 2016-04-03  18:19:35
<Xard> also addressed by these xpad drivers: https://github.com/paroj/xpad/
<xothed> does someone could help ?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-unity-8-desktop-progress-video
<B0g4r7_> so I still can't get grub to be happy with lvmcache.
<B0g4r7_> As soon as I convert the lv to cached, grub will no longer boot the system or install itself using grub-install, complaining grub-install: error: disk `lvmid/c1YiKf-OUnt-XkKg-AKp7-1UdX-AwvR-QEJvFk/oX0wZA-V9d5-kZWd-sg5G-4wBG-bIsq-N9qiwO' not found.
<B0g4r7_> ...even though the vg and lv with those IDs are clearly there.  They did not change.
<B0g4r7_> I can split the cache pool off the lv, and it all works again.
<lemurcikas> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 16 and after trying to apt-get update I can't update, because http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com is unreachable. What to do? Maybe I need to change mirror?
<SCHAAP137> anyone else getting the terminal window pop up with Steam?
<kepa> SCHAAP137: yes
<SCHAAP137> kepa, fixed it by purging and reinstalling
<SCHAAP137> luckily i had my steam library in a different place
<ai> Will there be Beta 3 or is there a way to download something newer than beta 2?
<kepa> nice, thanks
<kepa> ai daily-live
<kepa> ai:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<ai> Oh good to know. Thanks!
<B0g4r7_> Hmm, so does beta 2 just seamlessly become the release when the release happens, assuming I upgrade the packages?
<B0g4r7_> Looks like I may need to break /boot out into a separate fs on its own (non-cached) lv to make this work.
<circ-user-H9BBx> hey guys, i have a question. According to Ubuntu team announcement, in Ubuntu 16.04 they would have supported Vulkan, but today I installed beta version of 16.04 and I can't execute my vulkan samples, it says incompatible driver
<B0g4r7_> omg it's working.  My system's booting using lvmcache on rootfs.
<B0g4r7_> Now I just need to "convert" Server to Desktop...
<circ-user-H9BBx> does ubuntu gonna support vulkan in this version?
<B0g4r7_> Mir + Unity 8 huh...
<Madhumper69> ufw seems to be enabled all is fine in terminal however when i open gufw the application wont open i get no errors?  any direction into this issue would be helpful thanks
<Madhumper69> Turns out I was missing a package called python-gobject; installed it and gufw works flawlessly.
<Madhumper69>  resolved my isuse thanks for all the help guys ;)
<B0g4r7_> So, on 14.04 I could install gnome-flashback-session, and be able to run the so-called "classic ui".  Can I achieve the same thing now on 16.04?
<B0g4r7_> It does not seem to have a package of that name.
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-27
<maxb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1668771 sigh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1668771 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved negative caching for extended period of time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maxb> I wonder if I can just turn off systemd-resolved completely
<maxb> Success, but doesn't look like networkmanager passes DNS server info to resolvconf any more :-/
<maxb>   - Disable resolvconf support because it is broken with DNS plugins other
<maxb>     than "dnsmasq".
<maxb> boo :-(
<maxb> Best thing about PPAs: being able to self-fix things and get them across all your Ubuntu installations with ease
<brunch875> Did the volume bar in the indicator get stepped? I used to fine-tune the system volume there because the keyboard shortcuts lack precision.
<flo_> hello to everyone. i'm using kubuntu 17.04 and i'm triyng to use the global menu but every time i start atom text editor the cpu goes up to 60 % of use. is there any way i can blacklist atom?
<robotics_flo> @valorie thank you for your help
<valorie> so I did see your posting in here earlier, but you were gone by then
<valorie> so: any reason for atom editor in particular?
<valorie> it seems you have a mix of unity and kubuntu
<valorie> and atom isn't acting well with either
<robotics_flo> just because i'm used to it and has the plugins i want. i'm just learning
<valorie> ah
<valorie> kate is my favorite
<valorie> in general, you get the best "well-tested behavior" by sticking with the applications that go along with your environment
<valorie> although of course you can choose what you like
<robotics_flo> atom on unity/gnome works well....works well on kde also. it's the only app tough that makes the cpu fly with the global menu
<valorie> I can't think of anything that kate *lacks*
<robotics_flo> it doesn't happen if i use in window menu
<valorie> what do you need from it that it doesn't have?
<valorie> ok, I know nothing about the global menu or blacklisting, since this is not KDE software
<robotics_flo> sass and tpl hylighting and autocompletion
<robotics_flo> ok.....can you help me to troubleshoot my touchpad?
<valorie> do you have synaptics installed?
<valorie> apt-cache policy synaptics
<valorie> in the cli
<robotics_flo> how can i test that in the console?
<valorie> if it is installed: synaptics &
<valorie> if not, sudo apt install synaptics
<robotics_flo> wow ....it's not installed. i didnt aspect that
<valorie> not sure what unity uses
<valorie> anyway, that should give you to the option to turn down or off the sensitivity while you are typing
<robotics_flo> unable to find synaptics.....give me a sec. i'm triyng to install it through the package manager
<robotics_flo> but xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> that should be it, yes
<valorie> it's older, so might have changed names over time
<valorie> I suppose that means it won't work under wayland
<valorie> sigh
<robotics_flo> the strange thing is that gestures work on the touchpad a thing that a mouse can't do....so it must load some kind of wright driver but its not recognised in the kde settings center so i cant configure it
<robotics_flo> i heard something about lib-input somewhere and some kind of change related to that but i cant pin point that
<robotics_flo> @valorie i found this: KDE's Touchpad KCM has libinput support for Xorg, but not all GUI settings are available yet. You may find that a setting such as Disable touchpad when typing has no effect and other options are greyed out. Until the support is extended, a workaround is to set the options manually with xinput set-prop.
<valorie> oh
<valorie> faffy
<valorie> but doable
<valorie> so my info is out-of-date; sorry about that
<robotics_flo> lol what do you know about xinput?
<robotics_flo> and its settings?
<valorie> well, I would just `man xinput`
<valorie> and then try stuff
 * valorie doesn't know much, truth be told
<valorie> or: xinput --help
<robotics_flo> thank you for your help anyway
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-28
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having issues with KDE and characters such as "´e" (which should be a single thing...)?
<valorie> huh
<hggdh> indeed, cannot use accents, or umlauts on KDE
<tsimonq2> hggdh: So THAT is how you say that... that's the u with the two dots on the top, right?
<hggdh> tsimonq2: correct :-)
<hggdh> tsimonq2: in German it is called umlauts; in Portuguese, tremas
<hggdh> in English... I have no clue (alough some old spellings use it, like naïve)
<tsimonq2> hggdh: Spanish teacher talked about it too
<tsimonq2> hggdh: Forgot how to say it in Spanish... but it exists! :D
<hggdh> tsimonq2: I believe you,,, but I know no Spanish :-)
<tsimonq2> hggdh: Oh, I remember how she pronounced it, but I'll probably spell it wrong... dierisies?
<tsimonq2> hggdh: Anyways, carry on. ;)
<hggdh> tsimonq2: dieresis, yes, sounds like it
<tsimonq2> Ohhhhhhhhhhh that spelling makes more sense
<hggdh> just looked up, in english it is called diaeresis (and the "ae" gets to sound like "eh"
<tsimonq2> Ohhh so it's NOT the u?
<hggdh> ä == ae, ö == oe, ü = ue
<tsimonq2> Interesting
<hggdh> I do not know the phonetic symbols, but ä sounds like an open "eh", and ö sounds like a closed "eh" (English)
<tsimonq2> Fascinating.
<valorie> what? of course you can use them
<valorie> good grief
<valorie> people using KDE software write in most of the languages on earth
<valorie> hggdh: ^^^
<valorie> including rtl ones
<supriyob> When will Xubuntu 17.04 be released ?
<ducasse> see the topic, as i told you in #ubuntu
<hggdh> valorie: yes, they do write in almost all languages. As they do on *buntu in general
<hggdh> but, still, accents are notworking on kubuntu
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. The days of being able to get rid of systemd (which I despise) are gone for good?
<ducasse> pretty much.
<[4-tea-2]> Shame.
<brunch875> is systemd still growing?
<[4-tea-2]> Apparently, DNS resolution is now done by systemd. I noticed when it stopped working.
<brunch875> at some point stallman will give up and begin calling it systemd/linux
<brunch875> or linux/systemd
<[4-tea-2]> :D
<brunch875> and eventually systemd alone
<[4-tea-2]> Not fun if your scripts break because name resolution just fails randomly. Well, back to using IP addresses. #2017
<[4-tea-2]> Looks like my issue was with mdns4_minimal. Without that, name resolution seems (more) stable. Whatever that means.
<Volkodav> Hi! A partial upgrade is offering to remove 20 packages mostly libgnome2 and libbonobo. Should I keep or remove?
<TheOneMenzie> Volkodav: I'd do a full upgrade if at all possible
<Volkodav> I just removed them and rebooted - all good so far
<Volkodav> Still have to check around
<TheOneMenzie> Oddly enough I have no idea what would be using Bonobo or GNOME 2 libraries in this day and age
<ducasse> mate?
<TheOneMenzie> ducasse: I have nothing under [ sudo apt search bonobo | grep -i installed ]
<ducasse> TheOneMenzie: have you got mate installed?
<TheOneMenzie> Yeah
<TheOneMenzie> On dev branch
<TheOneMenzie> 1.18, with GTK+ 3
<TheOneMenzie> IIRC
<ducasse> looks like there are several apps that depend on bonobo.
<TheOneMenzie> Such as?
<TheOneMenzie> Anything in MATE 1.18?
<ducasse> 'apt rdepends libbonobo2-0' for example
<valorie> hggdh: sorry for the late response
<valorie> if that is so (about lack of diacritical marks in Kubuntu) please file or comment on a BR
<valorie> tsimonq2: would be cool if you could test and comment as well
<valorie> I set up the compose key to work, but not sure if I did so on this laptop
<valorie> u
<valorie> evidently not
<valorie> UU
<valorie> Ŭ
<valorie> Ū
<genii> That seems to have worked
<valorie> yes, but I'm not seeing how to all all the alternatives yet
<valorie> Ü
<valorie> Ü
<valorie> huh, how to get small u umlauted
<k1l> ü
<k1l> (easy on my german keyboard :X )
<valorie> right
<valorie> Å­ is just compose u
<valorie> U
<valorie> compose shift U
<valorie> useless
<valorie> ú
<valorie> compose ' u, makes sense
<valorie> Ü
<valorie> add shift and get umlaut, makes no sense
<valorie> pff
<valorie> don't care enough
<valorie> https://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/ComposeKey
<valorie> for those who *are* interested
<krytarik> Well, certainly if you have to type these characters regularly, you'll have an appropriate keyboard layout set anyway..
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-29
<summakor> Hello - anyone else unable to drag files into the sidebar folders in nautilus? 17.04 beta.
<ducasse> on unity?
<summakor> Yeah, unity.
<ducasse> then i can't help, sorry. hang around, someone who runs unity will come along eventually.
<summakor> ok
<summakor> pretty simple: I can move the file icon over the "Music" folder, for example, but nautilus won't navigate to that folder or let me drop the file there. It does go up one level if I drag the icon to the "Home" on the top of the window. But I can't drag directly into Music, Documents, Pictures, etc.
<summakor> back later
<k1l_> nautilus doesnt change the view to the folder that you hover over.
<k1l_> since some time. i think 16.04 did that already
<izzno> anyone know what happened to /etc/default/lxd-bridge
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-30
<bumbar_> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu 17.04 on ryzen system
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-31
<snadge> fwor.. ryzen! :P
<snadge> i still have my trusty 8350.. i've been holding off on ryzen.. because yeah.. trusty vs.. untrusty
<snadge> thanks for the heads up ;)
<snadge> im going to assume for the moment.. that you are running the latest motherboard bios
<snadge> ive found a bunch of issues with the new kernel on 17.04 though.. it wont even boot my laptop
<snadge> and my desktop pc here.. the 8350.. i've had a hard lock, twice.. usually when i come back from leaving it for hours.. i come back to it frozen.. or at the very least, non responsive gui
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-01
<Night___> I was told to report this here
<Night___> Hmm strange hsts preload is not respected in bundled ff 17.04 beta 2. Even with site added  to hsts preload list and forward from 80 to 443. All I get is a bin file download. But works after I manually type https one time
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-02
<FMan1988> hey
<FMan1988> what was the release date for ZZ final?
<ducasse> FMan1988: see the schedule linked in the topic
<Dreaman> date final
<Dreaman> realise
<Dreaman> !shedule
<Dreaman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule  FMan1988
<Dreaman> i use
<Dreaman> is good
<Dreaman> unity 8
<Dreaman> may be
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24298248/
<ducasse> Dreaman: is there a question to go along with that?
<Dreaman> interesting me
<Dreaman> why 7.5 not 8
<ducasse> 8 isn't finished.
<Dreaman> ok
<FMan1988> thank you
<izzno> Anyonne else having trouble with Qt?
<izzno> OpenShot 2.3.1 is 2x the size... Rendering it useless...
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-26
<AuroraAvenue> Hi anyone up ?
<BionicMac> Yep, but I know nothing.
<BionicMac> =)
<AuroraAvenue> deny everything - good policy mate. proven track record w/ that :)
<BionicMac> indeed
<AuroraAvenue> BionicMac, so wat 'mac' are you progressing on ?
<BionicMac> I await official beaver release. I have sound issues. :( 
<AuroraAvenue> so, no macintosh ?
<BionicMac> iMac 5k 27" - Intel® Core™ i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz × 8 - AMD® Radeon r9 m395x - 24 G ram
<BionicMac> 1TB ssd
 * AuroraAvenue is a bit jelly :(
<BionicMac> no macintosh, i neeeded the amb graphics support in kernel 4.15 so bionic works out of the box.
<AuroraAvenue> BionicMac, is Photoshop as good as they say ?
<BionicMac> Never used ps.
<AuroraAvenue> k
<AuroraAvenue> I'm gonna get a mac one of these days.
<BionicMac> s/amb/amd/
<AuroraAvenue> 15 years of Ubuntu takes it toll.
<BionicMac> Might as well grab an older (read cheaper) one and run linux on it.
<BionicMac> I can't stand osx.
<AuroraAvenue> Well, you say that ....
<BionicMac> I'm right at home here.
<AuroraAvenue> I really want all the apple software for creativity & just 'perouse' Ubuntu using Parallels as a cross-over.
<BionicMac> Everything about *mac* is expensive.
<AuroraAvenue> Parrallels being like VMWare - but closer to the bone.
<BionicMac> Yeah, well I guess they do have some good media apps. 
 * AuroraAvenue scratches BionicMac 's back.
<BionicMac> ooo yeah
<AuroraAvenue> k, cool.
<AuroraAvenue> just checkin.
<AuroraAvenue> Aliens would react differently.
<BionicMac> Apple is so damn proprietary with everything.... Most apps worth a damn cost.
<BionicMac> I mean yeah it's ok. better than windows.
<AuroraAvenue> So - what do you use after, say downloading a torrent (film etc) - what would you play it on ?
<BionicMac> native video player. also 5k media player.
<AuroraAvenue> I think most mac ppl are javascript monkeys anyway.
<AuroraAvenue> but that's okay.
 * AuroraAvenue can't recall what 'the native video player' actually is ?
<BionicMac> i can't either, it's "that" integrated. 
<AuroraAvenue> I'm on elementaryOS - waiting for Bionic.
<BionicMac> cool
<AuroraAvenue> I like Dan Rabbit.
<AuroraAvenue> he's like a manga bunny with little ears.
<AuroraAvenue> you heard of him ?
<BionicMac> i think. maybe
<AuroraAvenue> cool.
<AuroraAvenue> he plays alot of silly games, like Zelda n'stuff.
<BionicMac> =)
<BionicMac> zelda been around.
<AuroraAvenue> So what are your main problems with Bionic/Ubuntu at present ?
<BionicMac> sound
<BionicMac> intermittent
<AuroraAvenue> that's an old chestnut.
<AuroraAvenue> important , but well documented.
<BionicMac> no errers, restart and reload alsa drivers and pulseaudio daemon works ... sometimes.
<AuroraAvenue> in terms of problems.
<BionicMac> errors*
<AuroraAvenue> Do you know how to restart the daemon ?
<AuroraAvenue> or driver - whatev's
<BionicMac> I'm not too familiar with pulseaudio , 'pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -D'
<BionicMac> 'alsa force-reload'
<AuroraAvenue> right - well try that then :)
<BionicMac> yup, no go.
<AuroraAvenue> Mmmm.
<BionicMac> 50/50
<BionicMac> even a reboot didn't help this time.
<AuroraAvenue> Oh dear me.
<BionicMac> it's a quiet world here
<BionicMac> =)
<AuroraAvenue> no ipod ?
<BionicMac> tv for now
<AuroraAvenue> k
<AuroraAvenue> whats on ?
<BionicMac> Palm Sunday Rome
<BionicMac> EWTN
<BionicMac> What about you? What are you listening to or watching?
<AuroraAvenue> err Bottom. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUiOYrCBDvk
<BionicMac> AuroraAvenue, Do you prefer Wayland or Xorg?
<AuroraAvenue> Mir defo.
<AuroraAvenue> but it don't wang at the moment :(
<AuroraAvenue> BionicMac, So what do you think about Ubuntu in general ?
<BionicMac> IMpresssive. Ease of installation. Hardware support. User Friendly to the maximum. 
<AuroraAvenue> right oh. that's good.
<AuroraAvenue> Have you tried Solus ?
<BionicMac> Coming from slackware ( which is the only linux I have ever used and still love but it isn't user friendly so to speak.)
<BionicMac> No I haven't heard of Solus.
<AuroraAvenue> poor you.
<AuroraAvenue> its the muts nutz as we say. (good).
<BionicMac> hmmm reading now....
<AuroraAvenue> its a bugger to get on a usb though.
<AuroraAvenue> tried loads of times on rufus.
<AuroraAvenue> no joy.
<AuroraAvenue> ordering this beauty next week.
<AuroraAvenue> hangon - switching screens.
<BionicMac> ok
<AuroraAvenue> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Solus-Project-2017-01-01-0-64-BIT-16GB-USB-Linux-Desktop-OS-BONUS-CD/371567015807
<BionicMac> ! nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<AuroraAvenue> sorry Mr Ubuntu (who-ever you are) for that link in here.
<AuroraAvenue> they do a podcast aswell.
<AuroraAvenue> https://latenightlinux.com/
<AuroraAvenue> but thats abit more general.
<AuroraAvenue> Anyway - it another EU distro, basically.
<AuroraAvenue> but I hear the Telegram channel is going well.
<BionicMac> Good to know
<AuroraAvenue> I shall PM you a secret, wait a sec.
<AuroraAvenue> So - what (other than sound) would you Like ubuntu to improve on ?
<AuroraAvenue> Bionic dude ?
<AuroraAvenue> okay - I call cigar break - I need 5 mins.
<BionicMac> Well, it seems redundant to have several ways to handle packages. apt, dpg, ubuntu software ( orange bag icon), software updater... etc etc 
<BionicMac> cigar?!
<BionicMac> my kind of break. I'll make coffee and have a cigar also. 
<BionicMac> s/dpg/dpkg/
<AuroraAvenue> cool. you seem like my kind of lighthouse keeper :)
 * AuroraAvenue wonders - Where in the world is stallman ?
<BionicMac> Richard?
<BionicMac> I'm off for bit. 
<AuroraAvenue> http://bfy.tw/HJA4 yeah.
<AuroraAvenue> k
<Dry_Lips> Any way to completely disable the default ubuntu dock? I want to use plank instead
<Dry_Lips> Can I simply delete it from /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions ?
<zanshin> Dry_Lips: Maybe this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/145376/disable-dash-docking-feature-in-gnome-shell
<Dry_Lips> zanshin , I just deleted it from /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions , hopefully it won't break anything
<zanshin> Dry_Lips: Log out and back in and see what it complains about. :)
<Dry_Lips> I've done so, no complaints so far
<teward> Are the desktop editions of Ubuntu and variants supporting PowerPC still?  (Asking because of a question posted on Ask Ubuntu).  I didn't see any daily ISO tasks for the desktop builds, but I thought I'd ask.
<JediMaster> Hi all, I'm having an issue with an Intel NUC running 18.04 not being able to see USB drives (Western Digital external USB 3.0 hard drives)
<JediMaster> Nothing appears in /var/log/syslog as the USB is connected or removed, nothing in 'lsusb' other than a USB 3.0 and 2.0 controller
<JediMaster> Yet the USB ports work, plugged in a keyboard which appears in syslog and lsusb, and the drive works on another (mac) machine
<JediMaster> The drive is externally powered with LED on, and just swapping the USB cable alone to the other machine is fine (same plug/socket for power)
<JediMaster> I don't see any new block devices referring to the disk either, any ideas?
<JediMaster> nothing new in lsblk or in /dev/disk/by-id/
<JediMaster> ok, I have found a way to make it work, it's ridiculous, you have to boot the machine with the drive attached
<JediMaster> The lsusb, lsblk and /dev/disk/by-id all show the disk
<JediMaster> *Then
<lotuspsychje> found new Bug #1758974
<ubottu> bug 1758974 in indicator-multiload (Ubuntu) "Indicator-multiload does not work properly 18.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758974
<BionicMac> google doesn't like tor. =0
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: ?
<BionicMac> I searched google and got blocked for suspicious activity on tor browser.
<BionicMac> I really need to find a live usb OS that can access APFS.
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: thats not really bionic related?
<BionicMac> Oh, I apologize. off topic for sure. 
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: you could try #ubuntu-offtopic indeed
<BionicMac> ok cool. loose chat in there. thanks.
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: you got daily 18.04 working on a mac?
<BionicMac> Fresh and clean and mean. indeed. iMac 5k 27" 
<lotuspsychje> nice, we had a user here that had issues with booting
<BionicMac> driver display has resolutions greater than the native OSX High Sierra.
<BionicMac> Tell them "refind" I will get the article I folowed and have the link handy.
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: interesting
<BionicMac> Word to the wise, It is very easy to trash the mac boot loader and not be able to boot, like me. no osx for now and I really don't care.
<BionicMac> grub and refind and osx boot loaders seem to battle this thing.
<BionicMac> Tread lightly or lose the ability to boot osx.
<BionicMac>  lotuspsychje, I am seriously thinking about buying another mac, this time cheap and used to run Ubuntu on. 
<BionicMac> This 27" iMac is basically brand new, 1 year old, 1TB ssd, 24G ram... Intel® Core™ i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz × 8 ... AMD® Radeon r9 m395x ... 
<AuroraAvenue> hello walkers!
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: welcome, what can we do for you?
<AuroraAvenue> 2 sugars, please ?
<AuroraAvenue> only jking.
<AuroraAvenue> I am just here to chat about Bionic syuff.
<AuroraAvenue> **stuff.
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: chat about ubuntu fits in #ubuntu-discuss mate, here is for support more
<AuroraAvenue> okay.
<AuroraAvenue> sorry.
<lotuspsychje> no sweat ;)
<BionicMac> AuroraAvenue, How goes it? 
<Ars-> anypne tell me plz
<Ars-> how to block all connections ubuntu LTS
<Faux> sudo ufw default deny
<Faux> sudo ufw default deny outgoing
<Faux> Depending on what you mean.
<BionicMac> What file do I edit now that X is not using a xorg.conf anymore? I need to add a section for my trackpad and the synaptics driver.
<BionicMac> Section "InputClass" <- in the old days of xorg.conf I would adad a section like so.
<BionicMac> s/adad/add/
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-27
<Se7enLC> Anyone familiar with the kubuntu variant know if sddm is broken in the current beta? (trying to find out if its just me)
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> does anyone know which bug is this
<Boyette> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1752108
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1752108 not found
<Faux> Assuming it's not a typo, 404s normally mean that it's a security bug you're not allowed to see.
<TJ-> Boyette: "WebKitWebProcess crashed with SIGSEGV in WTFCrash()"
<Boyette> why does that happen?
<TJ-> Why does what happen?
<Boyette> this crash
<Boyette> bug
<TJ-> Boyette: because there's a problem somewhere - usual cause of bugs!
<TJ-> Boyette: from the stacktrace it looks as if the network connection was lost whilst background workers were busy
<Boyette> thats unlikely
<TJ-> Boyette: If you think that you'll have to explain if (!parentProcessConnection()->sendSync(Messages::WebProcessProxy::GetNetworkProcessConnection() ...CRASH()
<sveinse> Is the 18.04 gnome same-ish as in 17.10? I'm having huge productivity problems with a broken display-selector in gnome on 17.10 and I'm wondering if it is likely to be fixed in 18.04.
<sveinse> Otherwise I'd probably want to pursue it with a bugreport
<sveinse> Alas, no luck in trying the daily builds of 18.04. Segfault and kernel oops in the noveau driver.
<sveinse> Surprising, really. Especially since this is a "Certified pre-install for Ubuntu" machine, Lenovo P51. https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201702-25426/. I would assume that this machine is a part of the test and qualification setup for new release, or am I mistaking?
<sveinse> I'll have to check in on 18.04 later then.
<Orbitor> sveinse: you have a P51? does it have problems with coil whine?
<sveinse> Orbitor, from the laptop itself? I'm not sure I'd call it a whine, but I can hear some weak load-specific noise from the machine. (btw, I'm conincidently an audioengineer)
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-multiload/+bug/1758974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758974 in indicator-multiload (Ubuntu) "Indicator-multiload does not work properly 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> autostart does work, but indicator itself is scrambled
<lotuspsychje> another indicator like classicmenu-indicator works fine
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-28
<donofrio> how do I get the "receive-key" out of an 'add-apt-repository?'
<donofrio> found someone else with same issue - https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/2960#issuecomment-376690404
<donofrio> but he doesn't show how he got it ;)
<donofrio> I'm so close to getting xfwm4.13 I can feel it
<donofrio> and for background this is how I got here - http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrio1804
<donofrio> anyone got time to help me get this key so I can add this repo to my 18.04 install?
<BionicMac> Hello. I just installed todays build of Bionic Beaver amd 64 bit desktop on my intel iMac. Is anyone having sound issues like myself?  Also,  is there a mailing list or log of any changes as this moves along for someone to follow the progress ?
<BionicMac> More or less a "ChangeLog" for bionic beaver?
<BionicMac> I would like to follow the development.
<flocculant> BionicMac: there is this https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Bionic-changes
<bulent> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Eight-Core Processor (2.85GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.3 GiB Total (12.2 GiB Free) Swap: 18.1 GiB Total (18.1 GiB Free) • Storage: 214.1 GB / 2.2 TB (2.0 TB Free) • VGA: 1002:6617 @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Spectra8 CardB Input2 • Uptime: 6h 39m 2s
<lotuspsychje> hey flocculant 
<BionicMac> flocculant: thanks
<BionicMac> flocculant: exactly what I am looking for. =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi. i need correct parameters for cal/ncal gorizontal weeks starts monday. cal -M don't work
<Faux> Indeed it doesn't! Welcome to the oldest bug in the world.
<Faux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bsdmainutils/+bug/908233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 908233 in bsdmainutils (Ubuntu) "cal -M (start week on Monday) don't work" [Low,Triaged]
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but ncal -MC don't work in 18.04 too
<Faux> Doesn't work in 17.10 either; again, not a new bug. :)
<Faux> Interesting, though! Do link to the bugtracker if you find a bug.
<Faux> Or raise one.
<katnip> ive been unable to find a screensaver and the blank screen isnt working either..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you use power manager?
<lotuspsychje> katnip: ubuntu doesnt use screensave by default anymore
<lotuspsychje> !info xscreensaver | katnip for manual install
<ubottu> katnip for manual install: xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Screensaver daemon and frontend for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.36-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 539 kB, installed size 2258 kB
<katnip> i was just wondering, i noticed it never shut the screen off all night
<katnip> the blank screen in power settings for 15 min never kicked in either
<Faux> My displayport monitor won't powersave on the binary nvidia drivers; I wonder if you're hitting that.
<katnip> i guess if i have to i can just shut the monitor off if im going to bed or be gone for a while
<katnip> does that xscreensaver actually work?
<lotuspsychje> katnip: you need to set it up in startup items
<katnip> hmmm
<katnip> well i am impressed that 18.04 installed nicely this time anyway :)
<katnip> last 2 times it did not
<katnip> Faux, i believe this is intel anyway
<katnip> laptop with external monitor
<katnip> ok, newb question here, what is the command to enable xscreensaver daemon on startup?
<mesa> Sound issue on inteliMac finally solved using pavucontrol and changing profile in configuration tab.
<aliendude5300> Hello, I am running the Nvidia proprietary drivers. When I try to start the slic3r program, it immediately crashes on 18.04
<aliendude5300> This crash does not occur on noveau.
<zanshin> aliendude5300: Sounds like Nvidia hasn't updated their drivers for 18.04 yet.
<aliendude5300> This is entirely possible
<Faux> There are newer drivers for 18.04 and people have been working on them.
<Faux> But also lots of issues have been occurring.
<aliendude5300> From glx-info I am running "OpenGL core profile version string: 4.6.0 NVIDIA 390.42"
<aliendude5300> Looks like the latest is 390.48
<sveinse> On my Lenovo P51 laptop, the current bionic installer doesn't even start up. The noveu-driver oopses the kernel.
<TJ-> !bug | sveinse 
<ubottu> sveinse: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<simosx>  I have a packaging question regarding translation files in a langpack. I am on Ubuntu 18.04. Which project on Launchpad has the file https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/indicator-datetime/+translations ?
<simosx> It's not https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime because that project is obsolete (2012).
<sveinse> TJ-: Uhm, how can I report the bug if I can't boot it?
<TJ-> sveinse: in this case, you'd need to manually report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<sveinse> I have an *image* of the coredump
<simosx> Bad copy/paste. Here is the file, /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/indicator-datetime.mo   It comes in a langpack. But which project on Launchpad is related to this file?
<nacc> simosx: language-pack-en-base
<simosx> nacc, thanks. I am trying to change a translation from that file. Which project in Launchpad has the source for that translation file?
<nacc> simosx: it's the name of the binary and source pacakge, i believe
<simosx> nacc, It's not https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime because that project is obsolete (2012).
<nacc> simosx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-en-base
<nacc> simosx: i never said it was?
<sveinse> TJ-: I'm hoping that gnome and the drivers on 18.04 is handling better the "wild display selecting" thing I'm struggeling 10 minutes with every time I boot the machine
<nacc> simosx: i don't know why you're looking at the indicator-datetime source package when I told you it was in the language-pack-en-base source package
<TJ-> sveinse: I don't touch gnome so I generally don't suffer those frustrations
<simosx> nacc, I want to change a translation. This https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/language-pack-en-base/+translations has no translations for indicator-datetime.
<nacc> simosx: i have never doine anything with translations, sorry. You asked what package provided a file
<simosx> nacc, In terms of translations, it should be a package from this list, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+lang/el/+index?batch=150 But cannot find it.
<sveinse> TJ-: And no wayland :P I remember that
<TJ-> sveinse: yeah... I've done 2 16.04>18.04 d-r-u's so far and not had any problems
<TJ-> sveinse: both with complex system configs
<simosx> nacc, 'language-pack-en-base' is a collection of translation files from different source projects. I suppose I need to find which source project gave indicator-datetime.mo.
<simosx> .. to language-pack-en-base.
<sveinse> TJ-: This issue of mine, where should I go to try to report it? Is it a ubuntu responsibility or a gnome? I mean, I can't live with this, but I have no clue how to approach it for debugging it or getting it fixed. So I suppose reporting it as a bug is step 1.
<sveinse> I had hoped I could try bionic, but evidently that fails for me, so I'll have to wait with that
<TJ-> sveinse: If you're seeing a nouveau issue that's a 'linux' package issue. If it's only installer specific that's 'ubiquity' package 
<sveinse> TJ-: thanks
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-29
<katnip> lot of updates today :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Faux> Oh no!
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I installed ubuntu-daily dev version 18.04
<sacarde> in /etc/os-release I view: development-branch
<sacarde> if I will upgrade system when it will be released...
<ducasse> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<sacarde> ah.. ok
<sacarde> thanks
<Faux> > The display composition pipeline went through a major overhaul in release 390. As a side effect, it is now re-compositing the screen on every vblank. That's likely the cause of the GPU load you're seeing. We're working on optimizing it to reduce the overhead (tracking bug 2085439) but in the meantime, you can force the driver to use the old composition pipeline by setting.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2085439 could not be found
<Faux> Hating this driver more and more every day.
<TJ-> Seem to have found a bug with lightdm/XFCE4. After resume from S3 sleep and having authenticated via the lock-screen greeter the user GUI session on vt7 remains black. Expected user-session processes, lightdm, Xorg are still runing with no indications in any log-file that something is wrong. Switching to a console works fine, switching back - console black. Intel HD 5300 GPU, no hybid. Trying to think of
<TJ-> some more diagnosis I could do
<Boyette> Hi
<Boyette> I need some help debugging a very strange bug
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Boyette 
<ubottu> Boyette: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Boyette> When I press the Prt SC button .. prtsc is not activated but mostly after 2 minutes system shutsdown 
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: can you open a: tail -f /var/log/syslog and try that to see errors?
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/Mh6zzncJ
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: system has shutdown?
<Boyette> it just happend 5-10 minutes ago last time
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: keep your tail open until it does, and see what happens
<Boyette> it will just turn off a few minutes after i press that button
<Boyette> well now offcourse the button does work
<Boyette> but im sure in syslog i can find errors with freedesktop
<Boyette> i noticed before
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: did you clean install 18.04 daily?
<Boyette> when
<Boyette> i just dist-upgrade daily. thats not good?
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: i mean did you install daily or upgrade from a version?
<Boyette> dist-upgrade daily
<Boyette> but this issue is there already for a while
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: cool, let us know when you get more syslog errors on shutdown
<Boyette> i have also xorg0.log xorg1.log
<Boyette> syslog is very big 
<Boyette> cant read
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: i mean on your tail, in realtime check the errors before shutdown
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> no way to read the syslog which for sure should have logged something 20 minutes ago
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: you didnt play with any other program to assign a command to prtscr?
<Boyette> no
<Boyette> and the issue comes and goes
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: press prtscr now, see if it does something in your tail?
<Boyette> now it works fine
<Boyette> Mar 29 19:05:06 HQ systemd[1]: Starting Hostname Service...
<Boyette> Mar 29 19:05:06 HQ dbus-daemon[816]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'
<Boyette> Mar 29 19:05:06 HQ systemd[1]: Started Hostname Service.
<Boyette> Mar 29 19:07:20 HQ dbus-daemon[816]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service' requested by ':1.105' (uid=1000 pid=3373 comm="mate-screenshot " label="unconfined")
<Boyette> Mar 29 19:07:20 HQ systemd[1]: Starting Hostname Service...
<Boyette> Mar 29 19:07:21 HQ dbus-daemon[816]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: you sure its related to prtscr?
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: mate-screenshot? where did you get that
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Boyette 
<ubottu> Boyette: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Boyette> im on 18,04 mate
<flocculant> TJ-: mmm - I've had to go back to lightdm 1.25.2-0ubuntu1 to get working suspend here
<flocculant> and that's not great - 2 logins to get to desktop
<flocculant> will have to do a bit more testing - then I'll report a bug
<Boyette> so i think mate 18,04 comes with mate-screenshot
<flocculant> just got home 
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: ah kk, never worked with mate before
<lotuspsychje> evening flocculant :p
<flocculant> hi lotuspsychje :)
<Boyette> its not so different
<Boyette> just the skin i guess
<Boyette> can it be related to something like this
<Boyette> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-utils/+bug/1615740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615740 in mate-utils (Ubuntu) "mate-screenshot does not allow to copy screenshot to clipboard by commandline argument" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> flocculant: the last lightdm upgade bumps the version to 1.26 but only says it dropped a build-depend
<TJ-> flocculant: looks like the 'Fix incorrect use of ConsoleKit CanSuspend/Hibernate API' may be related in 1.25-2
<flocculant> yea read that - but haven't done much more than put the kettle on ;)
<TJ-> ah, no, that's just to check it's possible. The issue I'm seeing is nothing to do with that. The Xorg vt just stays black, consoles are OK
<flocculant> TJ-: what I was seeing prior to fiddling with versions was : suspend - unsuspend - login - see desktop - back to login - desktop but unusable
<flocculant> biab
<TJ-> A manual suspend doesn't cause it either... I'm wondering if it's related to suspend triggered by lid close
<TJ-> Yes! that's the issue. When it resumes the greeter/lock-screen log-in is shown correctly but as soon as I've auth-ed it goes black
<flocculant> TJ-: ok - thanks - not got laptopt to test that atm
<flocculant> TJ-: I assume that's with 1.26?
<TJ-> Yes
<flocculant> ok - cheers
<TJ-> it looks like an Xorg issue
<TJ-> the only clue I see (no timestamp so possibly unrelated) is in $HOME/.xsession-errors with "Failed to configure CRTC 63" - seeing as the GPU only has 3 CRTCs that could be a problem
<flocculant> TJ-: well - not only do I get issues with suspend - but after beating my way back to desktop - no network seemingly? Could you see if you have network?
<TJ-> flocculant: everything else is fine, the only issue is no user-session GUI output afte lid-close triggered suspend :)
<flocculant> ok cheers - none here after suspend :p I do have the xubuntu team ppa's installed - will purge those before doing more
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Just arrived .. nvidia ? newly patched drivers are now in the PPA .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: no, intel
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :) was but a thought .
<TJ-> My current theory is the user session receives the lid-closed message and used DPMS to turn the display off, but doesn't get the lid-opened message after resume so when switching to the user session it disables the output again!
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-30
<mcm_> can i see why a package has been removed since 17.10 ?
<mcm_> in this case: https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/artful/pygpgme
<mcm_> that delivers the package python-gpgme.
<mcm_> and is suggested from nautilus-dropbox and python-samba packages
<mcm_> but does not have an installation candidate: 'Package python-gpgme is not available, but is referred to by another package'
<dax> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygpgme/+publishinghistory => "(From Debian) RoQA; obsolete, abandoned upstream; Debian bug #876844"
<ubottu> Debian bug 876844 in ftp.debian.org "RM: pygpgme -- RoQA; obsolete, abandoned upstream" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/876844
<mcm_> dax, thanks. 
<mcm_> ok. then will open a bug for nautilus-dropbox, so it suggest python-gpg. however it seems that python-gpg does not satify the dependency of dropbox installer.
<mcm_> the dropbox installer still gives me the python-gpgme is not installed, after installing the package 'python-gpg'
<tomreyn> maybe "python-gpg" is not the same as "python-gpgme"?
<FurretUber> Should gnome-software warn me when a package failed to install?
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: what did you install?
<FurretUber> I tried to install megasync from https://mega.nz
<FurretUber> I tried to install the deb package from 16.04 and it failed
<FurretUber> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wqh8chG8Cx/
<FurretUber> This is from trying to install using terminal
<FurretUber> gnome-software gave no feedback, so I was wondering if it installed instantly at the first moment. It looks like similar to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1694076
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1694076 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "No error message on firmware update fail" [Medium,Fix committed]
<lotuspsychje> !info megasync
<ubottu> Package megasync does not exist in bionic
<FurretUber> This is right, megasync is not in the repositories, but I suppose gnome-software should give feedback the installation went wrong, even for packages not in the repositories
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: we dont support external software/ppa's so that mean you cant officially bug against this
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: what you can do, is a wish bug with your idea
<krytarik> FurretUber, lotuspsychje: LP bug 1619791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1619791 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu software gives no message of unresolved dependencies" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619791
<FurretUber> Thank you, this is exactly what is happening
<lotuspsychje> nice find krytarik 
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg ; )
<alkisg> Hey lotuspsychje, long time no see :)
<alkisg> Hope you're doing well
<lotuspsychje> yeah im fine mate what about you?
<alkisg> All well here!
<lotuspsychje> testing bionic heavy here :p
<lotuspsychje> lets hope this results in great experience at final
<alkisg> Same.. I installed bionic/ubuntu-mate-desktop in a raspberry starting with debootstrap, as there's no installer yet
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> readed an article bout that recently
<alkisg> My problem is that network manager says "device unmanaged" for the NIC, while I can connect fine if I use dhclient
<alkisg> And I can't figure out how to tell it to actually manage it :)
<katnip> anyone have inxi installed and used in irc?
<lotuspsychje> katnip: sudo apt install inxi
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: do you have ifupdown installed? I thought it wouldn't be installed by default in 18.04, yet it is...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: ifupdown:
<lotuspsychje>   Geïnstalleerd: 0.8.17ubuntu1
<lotuspsychje> katnip: use in irc is not reccomended
<lotuspsychje> !paste | katnip 
<ubottu> katnip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: server got netplan now right?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: netplan isn't installed here
<alkisg> (desktop)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: see this? http://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-install-ubuntu-18-04-lts-on-your-raspberry-pi-3-model-b-plus-with-raspex-520450.shtml
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<alkisg> Cool; although I prefer stock distributions rather than customized...
<alkisg> Ah netplan.io is installed, I was looking for netplan
<alkisg> Yeah that was it, /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml missing in debootstrapped installation
<alkisg> I'll file a bug report
<auctus> not sure if this is an ubuntu or a 18.04 issue, but im using 18.04 -- i sometimes use an external display with my laptop, and when i unplug it, sometimes itll switch back to the laptop display
<auctus> but sometimes it wont
<auctus> and i dont know how to turn the laptop display back on other than 1] power down 2] plug it back into external
<auctus> any ideas as to how to switch back to laptop display without being able to see the displays dialog
<MrKeuner> Hi, is rkhunter broken in 18.04? sudo rkhunter --update -> Invalid WEB_CMD configuration option: Relative pathname: "/bin/false"
<MrKeuner> is it disabled until a release? 
<Faux> Unlikely. Much more likely it's broken.
<MrKeuner> Also noticed, rkhunter: Please inspect this machine, because it may be infected. on my 18.04 boxes 
<Faux> https://sources.debian.org/src/rkhunter/1.4.6-2/debian/patches/06_disable-updates.diff/?hl=41#L41 looks like --update has been intentionally crippled.
<tomreyn> Pissbily related: Rootkit Hunter release 1.4.6 (February 20th 2018) [..]  Rootkit Hunter release 1.4.6 obsoletes all previous releases.
<tomreyn> http://rkhunter.sourceforge.net/
<MrKeuner> What does obsoleting all prev. releases mean? they break backward compatibility? does that mean do a remove --purge and reinstall? That does not explain the /bin/false flag...
<tomreyn> maybe i jumped to conclusions, and they did not actually break backward compatibility
<tomreyn> but the debian patch which Faux pointed out surely disables data updates (my assumption was that it does so as the new data is not compatible to this rkhunter release, or wont be in the future) and causes the /bin/false WEB_CMD message you got to read.
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: ^
<MrKeuner> Okay. I guess I'll have to sit on this for a while. Is there a way to subscribe to ubuntu rkhunter maintainers mailing list?
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: a better patch would probably have been to disable the data(base) update functionality altogether and just respond with a user friendly message stating so.
<tomreyn> (i guess you could file a bug requsting this)
<tomreyn> rkhunter is apparently synced directly from debian so you'd better subscribe to their matching mailing lists, if any. but i don't expect this to change in bionic unless bugs are filed.
<tomreyn> (and even then it's not guaranteed)
<MrKeuner> sure. I'll do the right thing and report on both bug trackers
<MrKeuner> thanks
<katnip> what is friendly recovery?
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: thanks. once you did, for the meantime, maybe just use the upstream release. it's just a bunch of perl and shell scripts anywas.
<tomreyn> *anyways
<tomreyn> !info friendly-recovery | katnip
<ubottu> katnip: friendly-recovery (source: friendly-recovery): Make recovery boot mode more user-friendly. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.37ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 44 kB
<katnip> ok ty
<tomreyn> i guess it's the text based menu (ncurses?) which shows up when you select the recovery option during boot.
<tomreyn> i mean at the grub menu, not during boot.
<MrKeuner> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=893169 is referencing itself for the details?
<ubottu> Debian bug 893169 in rkhunter "rkhunter won't update definitions: Invalid WEB_CMD" [Grave,Open]
<MrKeuner> Nevermind I'll take it to #debian
<mifritscher> hi...
<mifritscher> why the hell does ubuntu 18.04 go into suspend automatically?!
<mifritscher> and why this behavior is even activated during upgrade 16.04->18.04?!
<mifritscher> this is very, very bad
<mifritscher> luckily this is only a test installation and I do have an ipmi, else I would be screw up now
<MrKeuner> mifritscher, I noticed that too. In my case it only happens if no users is logged in. Probably there is a gdm setting you can change for that
<mifritscher> so I can't even set it system wide via the normal GUI?!
<mifritscher> (I just set it back in my account)
<mifritscher> it is very, VERY bad for me as the system is used as a qemu host - and there isn't even a warning in the upgrade process
<MrKeuner> Sure, I'd suggest reporting it 
<mifritscher> yes
<mifritscher> done
<mifritscher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1760102
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760102 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04: Please don't enable automatic suspend!" [Undecided,New]
<MrKeuner> Thank you
<tomreyn> mifritscher: i'm sure you're aware that 18.04 is not released, yet, and thus cannot have the same level of maturity that e.g. 16.04.4 has by now.
<mifritscher> yes - as I've written in the bug report (alpha/beta)
<tomreyn> (and thanks for reporting this bug)
<tomreyn> hadnt read it yet, justthe chat here
<AuroraAvenue> Soz, which one is this chap, again ? https://plus.google.com/+WillCooke
<AuroraAvenue> My question was where are we up-to with the tour.ubuntu.com part of Bionic beaver ? and its expo thereof....
<enyc> hehehe
<enyc> my 18.04 test on btrfs, has broken itself on update lol ;p
<donofrio> why would updated gnupg and friend's packages cause apt-add-repository issues with ipc talking to dirmngt?
<albert23> donofrio: is dirmngr actually running? If not, maybe it works if you start it manually like this: dirmngr --daemon --homedir /home/ubuntu/.gnupg (with you username of course)
<donofrio> albert23, yes I started manuallay but its not talking to it
<donofrio> oh I'll try the switches
<terminalator> Which kernel does 18.04 ship?
<powersj> terminalator: 4.15
<terminalator> I see, great. Thanks for clearing things up powersj 
<powersj> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/linux
<terminalator> Thanks, bookmarked it ;)
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-31
<mcm_> after installing slack with snap `sudo snap install slack --classic`, starting it with `slack` crashes xwayland.
<mcm_> where should can i report the error?
<Bashing-om> !bug | mcm_ 
<ubottu> mcm_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mcm_> ubottu, but which package? wayland, snap, or slack. if slack are the bugs for snap packages reported?
<ubottu> mcm_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimonq2> mcm_: snapd
<tsimonq2> Snap bugs should be filed there, because the deb authors should not be responsible for snap bugs.
<mcm_> tsimonq2, thanks.
 * enyc meows
<enyc> my 18.04-on-btrfs  when updated, broke itself...!
<lotuspsychje> enyc: btrfs is still a not very good supported way, unreliable
<enyc> the 18.04-on-ext4 and 16.04 and 14.04  in same VM are fine
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<enyc> lotuspsychje: hrrm...  woneder why btrfs been declared stable kernel-level for a long time
<enyc> i think i had a patched ext4 into something pre-10.04 once iirc hehe!
<lotuspsychje> enyc: yes its not experimental anymore, but that doesnt mean its reliable for data yet
<enyc> lotuspsychje: but with ext4  that was 'ext4dev'  until it seemed reliable, i thought
<enyc> then became ext4
<enyc> and there have been issues, but not so widespread
<enyc> whereas, btrfs ... reports are  it  doesn't like full filesystem,  and  encryption/compression  cause issues.
<enyc> even, for some reason, running over  luks  underpinning-compression
<lotuspsychje> enyc: feel free to file a new !bug on btrfs/18.04?
<enyc> lotuspsychje: hard to file a clear testcase other than "it broke - somehow!"
<lotuspsychje> enyc: a bug is a bug, report your experience in detail could help the community
<lotuspsychje> enyc: we might not have much users testing it :p
<lotuspsychje> so could be usefull you bug it
<sweb1> safely remove on USB storage like flash or external hdd is take very long time to affect. how can i report it ? Ubuntu 18.04 (development branch)
<Faux> It's likely a bug in your desktop environment's stuff, so Gnome or Unity? Possibly "gvfs".
<sweb1> i want to ensure this bug it's reported and in progress 
<sweb1> i had another bug for my new laptop for booting when nvidia driver not installed... it's common bug cpu#3 stuck for 23s ... after i add nomodeset on grub and install the proprietary driver and reboot i dont need kernel flag ... 
<sweb1> i buy new laptop and i want to test whole ubuntu 18.04 for test all functionally to report any problem ... 
<Faux> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ has instructions on doing tests.
<Faux> But is otherwise not super accessible to non-employees aiui.
<flocculant> Faux: iso.qa.com is pretty much only non-employees using it 
<Faux> I was assuming it was employee only as .. it doesn't let me log in to it. :)
<Faux> I don't know nothin'.
<flocculant> Faux: ubuntu sso login afaik
<Faux> Yeah, I'm logged into SSO but the site tells me I'm not logged in and to bugger off.
<flocculant> no idea then
<flocculant> Faux: sometimes it doesn't like you not haveing an LP account - but I assume that's not the case
<Faux> Nope.
<flocculant> no idea then still ;)
<acylon> when i try to run system monitor it fails
<acylon> it does nothing if i choose the icon from 'show applications'
<lotuspsychje> acylon: can you try launch from terminal to see errors?
<acylon> and when i try it from terminal i get this:
<acylon> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gnome-system-monitor
<acylon> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<acylon> (gnome-system-monitor:7074): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<acylon> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ 
<lotuspsychje> acylon: graphics drivers installed correctly?
<acylon> please forgive my unknowingness...
<Faux> Is that from a graphical terminal, not from a vconsole?
<acylon> i'm running off a live usb stick of bionic beaver how can i check ?
<lotuspsychje> acylon: sudo lshw -C video
<acylon> i'm booted into a gnome desktop environment and then i right clicked and chose 'launch terminal'
<acylon> okbrb
<Faux> Yeah.
<acylon> it's a big long thing do you have a pastebin i should use or just do it here
<acylon> *-display                 
<acylon>        description: VGA compatible controller
<acylon>        product: GM204 [GeForce GTX 970]
<acylon>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<acylon>        physical id: 0
<acylon>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<lotuspsychje> acylon: driver= ?
<acylon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gzgQJ6r8Bm/
<acylon> nouveau
<lotuspsychje> are you on wayland or xorg acylon ?
<acylon> plz hold
<acylon> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<acylon> ubuntu
<acylon> that's what i'm seein but i know it can't be right lol so i gotta try to figure this out
<acylon> i'm seein usr/sbin/gdm3 fromn /cat/default-displaymanager stuff
<acylon> i think i'm on wayland
<lotuspsychje> acylon: wayland could block launching gui programs
<lotuspsychje> try the same on xorg please
<acylon> i take it back i think i'mo n xorg
<acylon> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ env | grep -i wayland gives no result 
<acylon> and this ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<acylon> x11
<acylon> ty for your alls time i just wnated to tell yall that maybe there's somethin for you to look at regarding that stuff
<acylon> cya guys
<howarth> Anyone know why ubuntu doesn't default to LVM partitioning in bionic? I thought most other distros had switched to that.
<alkisg> I think it defaulted to LVM in 8.04; can't say I liked that, too much trouble for no benefit to simple users
<Faux> Why would simple users ever see it?
<alkisg> Well, try dual booting with windows and doing some partition resize to make space....
<Faux> LVM doesn't affect that at all? You can't resize ext4 or btrfs or xfs or etc. partitions from Windows?
<alkisg> Sure, many windows tools support that
<Faux> Oh, right. But not Windows.
<lol768> error: write /var/lib/snapd/seccomp/bpf/snap.ubuntu-budgie-welcome.hook.install.bin.$randomCharacters: no space left on device
<lol768> anyone seen this before when installing (inside VMware workstation 14 pro, if relevant)
<lol768> (ubuntu-budgie-18.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso)
<TJ-> lol768: "no space left on device" is pretty clear!
<lol768> well sure :P
<lol768> but there is space!
<lol768> I am curious as to where /var/lib/ refers
<lol768> but the hard disk for installation 50GB
<lol768> * is
<lol768> I do wonder is VMware's easy install is to blame
<TJ-> lol768: maybe there's a separate block device/partition/LVM/ZFS volume for the /var/lib/snapd ?
<TJ-> lol768: try "df -h" and "df -i" check there's free space/inodes
<lol768> this is during installation, how do I get a terminal?
<lol768> seems ctrl+alt+fX (where X != 1) just gives me a blank screen
<TJ-> lol768: No idea; I don't use the 'install' option; whenever I use the GUI installer I use the 'Try Ubuntu' session so it's possible to do diagnostics
<TJ-> the installer only runs a single tty usually
<lol768> decent suggestion TJ-, but with easy install you don't get that option
<lol768> I think I will try to manually install
<TJ-> so not so 'easy' then?
<lol768> Hahaha
<lol768> it's VMware, life is rarely easy..
<monery> ah there we go
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<monery> lotuspsychje: my question is php related... I ran into an issue that seems is explained with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/php-mcrypt
<monery> does that mean that ubuntu is going to be including a new php and I just have to wait?
<monery> that is my assumption, I was hoping to maybe find someone that knew for certain...
<TJ-> monery: upstream switched to a different library
<monery> TJ- so just wait for the beta repositories to be build fully is solution?
<monery> built
<monery> no php-mcrypt means that the project stops sadly... Its amateur radio related so its not mission critical
<TJ-> http://php.net/manual/en/migration71.deprecated.php
<TJ-> monery: you could always manually install the PECL version https://pecl.php.net/package/mcrypt
<monery> I am starting to learn to expect this from HAM code...
<monery> HAMS seem to offer two options
<monery> quick hack, UBER complex
<TJ-> it was written a long time ago, with what was current at the time, but then not kept up-to-date.
<monery> sadly this requires it...
<monery> https://github.com/urlgrey/hsmm-pi
<TJ-> so use the PECL package
<monery> thx for your info TJ, i'll be looking into this. If you program and would like to take on an exciting challenge, let me know... until thx again and wish me luck
<TJ-> I think I have enough challenges trying to keep up with fixing the bugs that Ubuntu creates!
<monery> well work in the HAM section more. If I can help make this happen, I am pushing and trying to bring the word out for Software Defined Radio. Sadly my programming skills suck...
<TJ-> I built an SDR-based directonal scanner a couple years ago, around a RasPi, 4" LCD and RTL chipset
<monery> Doing a HF Transceiver around pi3 and 7 inch touch, but the software is a pain to use... rather just have a CLI tuner :P
<monery> Quisk was for certain written by an engineer :P
<monery> what were u scanning HF for btw
<monery> looking for noise or transmissions
<TJ-> I built a 2.4GHz scanner to do long-distance link detection and testing
<TJ-> extremely directional 
<tomreyn> there were vry good reasons to remove mcrypt https://wiki.php.net/rfc/mcrypt-viking-funeral
<monery> TJ- HF is 3MHZ-30MHz 2.4GHz doesn't propagate like microwaves. with my frequency range, TCP packets can travel across town, across the country, across an ocean.... ultimate WiFi :P
<monery> high frequency got its name when frequencies that we do broadcast FM on were considered unusable
<monery> anything beyond say 50MHz was tough or impossible for awhile
<monery> again thx for your infomation guys...
<monery> tc
<TJ-> ahhh, the innoncence of the non-engineer! lower frequency = more propogation, lower SN ratio, lower information content. Try loading even an average web page over a 3MHz HF link... I'll come back in 15 minutes to see if it's loaded :)
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-01
<tomreyn> it actually took 2 hours. and it did not.
<BionicMac> Moooo
<flocculant> poor attempt at an April Fool :p
<BionicMac> :0
<BionicMac> d=) <- like my hat?
<flocculant> :)
<BionicMac> oh! lots of juicy upgrades for the beaver tonight.
<BionicMac> Hmmm, again with the "Orange Bag Ubuntu Software" not showing updates available. apt* shows it, gui "Software Updater" shows it and Synaptics all show the same updates available as they should. But not the orange bga. I'll never trust it for system upgrades. Only for the third party blah.
<BionicMac> It is a "pretty" way to search/install/remove popular third party apps though. Bu if it doesn't show the 40 updates the other tools agree on to the "t"... then I lose faith.
<BionicMac> ok, I'm done bitchin'. =) 
<BionicMac> Hello lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> hey BionicMac 
<BionicMac> I like the new default bluetooth applet/settings/manager. hmmm... changes abound. 
<lotuspsychje> yeah cool
<lotuspsychje> have you noticed nautilus file transfers progress on the icon like unity?
 * BionicMac scratches his head... did I install this blueman manager or was it included in the latest updates? ... =)
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: I haven't noticed that.
<BionicMac> I guess blueman-manager is the default now.
<BionicMac> Some of my icons look different too.
<BionicMac> I need to test  file transfer in nautilus to see what you are talking about.
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: wich icons?
<BionicMac> I've always been a nautilus fanboy.
<BionicMac> Well... top right corner applts/icons... bluetooth is different there adn m dropbox ... I'm pretty sure i saw an icon/gtk/blah update in the last ouple of days.
<lotuspsychje> cool, think i need updates
<BionicMac> I just had 40 upgrades.
<BionicMac> And plus a few yesterday.
<lotuspsychje> wasnt it suru icons they gonna do?
<BionicMac> I'm unsure.
<BionicMac> What is strange is I have 2 bluetooth icons in the top right now.
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: strange, BT are integrated in settings now
<BionicMac> Ok, the "blueman applet" is new. 
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: How do I get detailed information on an installed package so I can check if it is part of official Ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: apt-cache policy packagename
<BionicMac> cli or gui
<BionicMac> cool
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: universe is not official distro default packages is it?
<lotuspsychje> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<BionicMac> thanks
<lotuspsychje> just updated, noticed high color theme, but not changes i see
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: are you on ambiance?
<BionicMac> No idea.
<BionicMac> What is ambiance?
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: install gnome-tweak-tool mate, a bunch of neat settings there
<BionicMac> ok
<lotuspsychje> and preload too
<BionicMac> preload is a package?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (bionic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: its boosts your overall experience speed
<BionicMac> ok, doing i tnow.
<lotuspsychje> in tweak tool you can check your theme
<BionicMac> done
<BionicMac> Yep, ambiance
<lotuspsychje> kk
<BionicMac> =) nice tool. thanks brother
<BionicMac> Do I have to start preload or restart gnome to run it?
<lotuspsychje> for preload you need a reboot
<BionicMac> ok, brb
<BionicMac> no need to turn it on?
<lotuspsychje> nop
<BionicMac> ok ...
<lotuspsychje> it starts as service
<BionicMac> can I just start the service or is reboot needed.
<BionicMac> ?
<flocculant> reboot
<lotuspsychje> morning flocculant :p
<flocculant> morning lotuspsychje :)
<flocculant> just been resizing partitoions and stuff
<lotuspsychje> cool
<flocculant> done with Xubuntu :( installing Ubuntu
<flocculant> done with testing too 
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: schedule getting tighter?
<lotuspsychje> when is feature freeze?
<flocculant> only freeze left now is kernel and lang stuffs
<lotuspsychje> cool
<flocculant> feature freeze was beginning of March
<lotuspsychje> very curious wich impact bionic will have
<flocculant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<flocculant> not sure what you mean there?
<lotuspsychje> users impact, in main #ubuntu support
<flocculant> oh right
<flocculant> I never
<flocculant> ever
<flocculant> go there :p
<lotuspsychje> i meant final freeze :p
<lotuspsychje> 19 april heh
<flocculant> oic
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: now launching programs should go smoother
<BionicMac> I noticed a snappy feel when starting firefox... 
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: in #xubuntu we let people talk about the unreleased version from Beta onwards - smaller set of people looking
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: Thank you for the tips. =)
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: np
<flocculant> BionicMac: interesting - not heard firefix called snappy for a long time :p
<BionicMac>  oxymoron
<flocculant> :)
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: chromium-browser + preload + cleaned up system with bleachbit + ssd rocknrolls here
<BionicMac> Ithink I want to install vivaldi and check it out.
<flocculant> ssd for sure makes loads of difference
<lotuspsychje> tested vivaldi and brave, they both s*ck
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: but even then not happy the with boot & desktop boot times
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: flocculant: what are your preferences with a broser?
<lotuspsychje> very laggy still
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: FF & chromium
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: "sick" in a good or bad way? =)
<lotuspsychje> good way
<lotuspsychje> bad sorry
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: aah - I've been talking about a bug - 'my' system is fine
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: ill await final now, perhaps reinstall fresh too
<lotuspsychje> got too many testing stuff :p
<BionicMac> I use vivaldi on my Antergos Cinnamon setup. So far so good. I like Antergos too. I literally LOVE Cinnamon. But I tried it in Ubuntu and the system-settings is broken. Kinda wanted that app.
<BionicMac> cinnamon-system-settings \
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: i also use links2 for text base browse
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: nice. I love lynx and links.
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I shan't - this install will become xubuntu cantankerous cicada :)
<lotuspsychje> quick lookup from terminal
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: im sticking to LTS for a while again :p
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: and continue the heavy bugging
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: bit hard for me to do that - Xubuntu Team member
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: so we did find what the slow boot issue is btw - 3 25s timeouts while blueman looks for things on machines without bluetooth basically
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: did you hear more of that systemd speed tweak yet?
<lotuspsychje> similar think :p
<flocculant> consequently it appears that our iso is dead ...
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<flocculant> I read something in -desktop a while back, but didn't take a lot of notice of the detail
<lotuspsychje> if it gets fixxed its good
<flocculant> yup :)
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: Do you run bleachbit on your system or just your $HOME ? 
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: whole system runned as root icon
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: just be carefull when choosing some options, know you might deep delete
<lotuspsychje> like autoremove kernels n such
<lotuspsychje> cleaned 8gig last scan here
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: Yes, Iam going to have to get familiar/comfortable with what to delete. I will watch it closely.
<lotuspsychje> lemme know afterwards if notice speed
<lotuspsychje> bbl now
<BionicMac> For instance, I am not so sure about this: Delete 4.1kB /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<BionicMac> Delete 4.1kB /var/lib/apt/lists/auxfiles
<lotuspsychje> yeah those are fine
<BionicMac> basically a lot of files in /var/lib/apt/lists/* (158.MB worth)
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: I read the links you sent concerning the 4 categories of repos. From what I gather, Universe is notincluded in a system installation. Those are packages chosen by the user. Does this sound correct?
<BionicMac> How do I fnd un-needed "no longer required" packages? Once I get that list then I will go over it before I hoose to uninstall ny.
<ducasse> BionicMac: software in universe is supported by the community, not canonical
<BionicMac> ducasse: Thank you.
<BionicMac> How do I  find Orphan packages? I googled and found an app called Deborphan. I sthere a tool already on ubuntu for this?
<flocculant> BionicMac: do you have an issue with disk space? if not I'd likely leave well alone if you're not sure what you're doing
<BionicMac> No worries. I would make sure of what packages I remove. I'm just learning in general but I am sure there has to be a way to find those. Then I can go through them with care. 
<BionicMac> Only 3 packages show up. I will leave well enough alone then.
<BionicMac> Thanks to everyone for the help. I'm out for the night. Take care. 
<meeseeks> Hi I am experiencing some weird stuff since my upgrade: some youtube video's don't have audio while most do
<meeseeks> I assumed it was just muted due to copyright at first
<meeseeks> but after trying one in chrome this is not the case
<meeseeks> twitter video is also silent, vidzi.tv streams as well, but they are all silent, on YT almost every video works fine but then others don't
<brainwash> on youtube you can right click the video player > stats for nerds, and then check the used audio codec
<meeseeks> Yeah I did that, I had an silent SD movie without audio which was vp9, and another movie work fine which was also vp9
<brainwash> I would start firefox.exe from a terminal window and see if it prints any audio related messages when playing a video with broken audio
<brainwash> vp9 is the video codec
<meeseeks> opus then?
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> is it opus in both cases?
<meeseeks> vp09.00.51.08.01.01.01.01 (244) / opus (251)
<meeseeks> no sound
<meeseeks> vp09.00.51.08.01.01.01.01 (244) / opus (251)
<meeseeks> sound
<brainwash> well...
<brainwash> that's pretty odd then
<brainwash> do you have any firefox extensions enabled?
<brainwash> also, try my terminal advise
<meeseeks> I have youtube video popout, noscript and ublock origin
<meeseeks> yeah I'll try cmdline first
<brainwash> an extension could be the culprit
<meeseeks> although I can check .xsession_errors perhaps instead nowadays no
<blackflow> meeseeks: use --safe-mode switch to temporarily disable xtensions
<brainwash> you probably can
<meeseeks> powerdevil: Enforcing inhibition from ":1.13" "firefox" with cookie 15860 and reason "audio-playing" powerdevil: By the time we wanted to enforce the inhibition it was already gone; discarding it
<meeseeks> I am on webchat so I'll have to leave and come back to check cmdline debugging
<meeseeks> brb
<FloodServax> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  buehous: isantop ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-25
<eden> in my case this is a fresh install to a ssd, no other OS were present on system. Good to know though, I'm going to try to boot to terminal and mess with nouveau.modeset=0
<nullbyte_> i have disable snap i ubuntu how can i reanble it
<nullbyte_> exactly with gnome
<guiverc> nullbyte_, do you know how you disabled it?  (if via command, `history` may show it by displaying your command history)
<guiverc> nullbyte_, the reason I asked - https://askubuntu.com/questions/982112/how-can-i-disable-snaps-in-gnome-software-centre shows many ways users have disabled it (stopping/disabling service & removing it) - each approach can be reverse, but commands differ on how it was stopped/purged...
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-26
<lundmar> trying out pre-release 19.04, it seems grub no longer loads the correct modules to support usb keyboard input?
<lundmar> I can get keyboard working if I manually load the modules (GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="usb usb_keyboard ehci ohci uhci") but then it fails to find my nvme disk. Anyone else with similar issue?
<lundmar> tested on xps 15 (9570)
<guiverc> lundmar, i just booted a 19.04 laptop (thinkpad) & it let me use usb keyboard (instead of laptop kbd) at all steps, so it may be specific to your/some devices..
<lundmar> guiverc: yes, it might be specific to xps 15. Some say that usb legacy support needs to be enable in bios but I have already done that.
<guiverc> lundmar, i'm unlikely to be able to help you, if you wait maybe someone else will be able.  i just tried a sony thing and didn't have the success i expected; but I didn't see grub at all so i wanna explore what i saw instead
<lundmar> guiverc: ok thanks. xps 15 is pretty popular - I simply hope we can get it sorted out before release.
<guiverc> lundmar, file a bug report is probably the best advice anyone can give you, at least it leaves a 'paper' trail that people can comment on, track etc
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: biosupdate might help
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: see also if you can trace acpi issues in your logs
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: I'm running latest. Worked fine with ubuntu 18.10 but after upgrade to 19.04 grub usb input stoppped working.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: sounds like a kernel issue then, can we have your dmesg pastebin plz?
<lundmar> grub kernel?
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<lundmar> no no, this is before loading OS
<lundmar> grub ignores my keyboard on xps 15
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: keyboard works on desktop?
<lundmar> yes
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<lundmar> 19.04 broge grub keyboard :/
<lundmar> breaks*
<lotuspsychje> lemme search around
<lundmar> i'm even booting non-secure mode now
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: legacy usb enabled in bios?
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: enabled
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: its very similar to the issue seen here (long ago): https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226621
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: you sure this works in 18.10 right?
<lundmar> yes, never had any issues with 18.10
<lundmar> but 19.04 upgrade blew things up
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<lundmar> I suspect maybe they messed up the default grub payload
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: I've tried the stuff from the link with GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES and I can get the keyboard working but then it can't find my nvme disk :/
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: are you dualbooting or singleboot?
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: singleboot ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: i think for nvme ssd you need advanced partitioning in setup
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: im not using lvm
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: did you try another keyboard?
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: i've tried the laptop keyboard which i think is usb and then my logitech wireless via usb dongle
<lundmar> neither works
<lotuspsychje> allright
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: so your keyboard works also in bios itself right?
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: correct
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: allright, lets create a new bug you have time for it?
<lundmar> and I can force it to work by forcing preload of the grub modules
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-bug grub2 from terminal
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1821709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821709 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.04 breaks grub keyboard input on XPS 15" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: tnx for taking your time to create it
<lotuspsychje> lemme take a look
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.7.8 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: ah, i have a suggest could you try this with a 19.04 fresh liveusb?
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: testing dev branch best always cleans instead of upgrades
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: I'm using liveusb to try fix grub. The liveusb grub works fine.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: also please describe your grub pre modules test too
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: so keyboard works on grub livemode?
<lundmar> I know I took at risk upgrading at this early stage but thats why im here - to avoid this issue in final release.
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: correct
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: ok please add this to the bug too
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: must be some upgrade flaw somewhere then
<lotuspsychje> we strongly reccomend testing dev versions clean always
<lundmar> yes, i took a chance haha
<lundmar> still, someone needs to test upgrade :D
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: reccomended upgrades at final mate
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: mark your bug solved ok, as this works on 19.04 live daily
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: but running from live and install is a different thing no?
<lundmar> i mean, this could still be a real issue
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: did you try installing a daily 19.04 fresh?
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: no, upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: test please
<lotuspsychje> if live works, the daily install 'should' also work
<lundmar> I can't do a fresh install atm.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: ok thats your choice np, but hopefully you understand we cant bug out on a non-daily
<lundmar> sure
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: its not fair towards the devs and avoid making more work then necesary
<lundmar> i understand, I took at chance upgrading early just before beta release. Time will tell if the issue will persist.
<lotuspsychje> anyway final will be there for you soon
<lotuspsychje> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Disco and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: but that doesnt mean this will get your issue solved, hence it might hold leftovers from the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> its also a move from non-lts to non-lts, less stable
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: is it possible to do a fresh install without destroying home ?
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: setup can choose to install 'next' your current install
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: but ideal is to backup and fresh install 19.04 (if you want to help test)
<lotuspsychje> cause until final, things can still break (not reccomended for daily usage yet)
<lundmar> ok, i'll give it a try and follow up after final 
<isomari> greetings, I update my kubuntu 19.04 everyday but my kernel is still at 4.18.0-13-generic. How can I update it?
<isomari> to 5.0 I mean.
<nacc> isomari: `lsb_release -sd`
<nacc> isomari: 4.18.0-13 isn't even the right 18.10 kernel
<isomari> nacc: I said I'm on 19.04
<nacc> isomari: you said that, but that's not the correct kernel
<nacc> isomari: so i would like actual proof :)
<nacc> isomari: 18.10 is at 4.18.0-16 for one thing.
<isomari> 1 sec .....
<isomari> I got that from uname -r
<nacc> isomari: ok, not what i asked for. also when you say you 'update' every day, what specifically do you mean?
<isomari> lsb returns Ubuntu Disco Dingo (development branch)
<nacc> isomari: ok, in a pastebin `apt-cache policy linux-image-generic; ls /boot`
<isomari> by update I mean apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<nacc> isomari: you should be using dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade during the development release
<isomari> nacc: sorry, my system just lost power, 1 sec ....
<isomari> proof? what do you want me to do?
<nacc> isomari: we've moved on
<nacc> isomari: you should be using dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade during the development release
<isomari> nacc: that's what I used to originally upgrade from cosmic.
<isomari> dist-upgrade
<nacc> isomari: no you didn't
<teward> isomari: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade you between Ubuntu releases
<nacc> isomari: do-release-upgrade, is probably waht you mean
<teward> isomari: apt-get dist-upgrade will install all packages that have updates INCLUDING their dependent packages
<isomari> nacc: with all du respect, It's still in my history. I'm not a layman.
<nacc> isomari: if you did do a manual sources.list modification and dist-upgrade, then you didn't do it correctly.
<teward> ^ that
<isomari> ok. That's what i did. So what can I do now?
<nacc> isomari: have you done a `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` ?
<isomari> originaly yes
<nacc> isomari: no, right now.
<isomari> no
<nacc> as I've said a few times.
<isomari> should I?
<nacc> isomari: yes.
<isomari> ok thanks ........
<isomari> after that ill I be ok?
<nacc> isomari: i don't know.
<isomari> I C
<isomari> well here goes nothing..
<isomari> funny. after the update, the dist-ugrade only wants to upgrade vivaldi-snapshot.
<nacc> isomari: ok, then the command i asked for 15 minutes ago
<isomari> which one?
<nacc> isomari: ok, in a pastebin `apt-cache policy linux-image-generic; ls /boot`
<isomari> 1 sec .....
<isomari> https://pastebin.com/c8SghCza
<isomari> https://pastebin.com/80Q3XkFN
<isomari> this is the site I followed to do my upgrade a while back:  https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-to-19-04-disco-dingo
<isomari> the only difference from that site is that I was/am on kubuntu.
<tomreyn> previously you said you used this (wrong) method to do the release upgrade: edited sources.list manually, replacing the previous release codename by 'disco'. now you're saying you actually followed this how-to, which uses the do-release-upgrade utility to carry out the release upgrade. what you're saying doesn't seem to add up.
<tomreyn> if you used the former method, you should rather do a fresh installation, if you used the latter method, then maybe, too. but then, 19.04 is unreleased and not yet supported, so really you're on your own there.
<isomari> tomreyn: sorry , I was mistaken for a different machine. Not my laptop.
<isomari> sothere's no way to upgrade my kernel?
<tomreyn> install linux-image-generic
<isomari> when the final is released, will I be able to upgrade from this beat?
<isomari> beta
<nacc> isomari: sorry was on the phone
<nacc> isomari: yes, to your last question
<isomari> ok
<nacc> isomari: ... your pastebin doesn't make sense
<isomari> which one?
<nacc> the policy one
<nacc> isomari: `sudo apt-get update` in a pastebin ?
<isomari> I followed that site I posted and I've had n problems with this installation so far.
<isomari> I don't know what could have happened or what I could have done worng.
<nacc> isomari: did you run do-release-upgrade or not?
<isomari> I did
<isomari> it's in my history on feb 2
<nacc> isomari: your machine is sayng that there is no linux-image-generic package from the mirrors you are using
<nacc> which there is, i just looked on it
<tomreyn> may depend on architecture
<tomreyn> i386?
<nacc> tomreyn: maybe, i see the binary deb for both
<nacc> and rmadison says both are published
<nacc> isomari: are you on i386?
<isomari> 64bit
<tomreyn> ok, i was just guessing
<nacc> tomreyn: ack
<nacc> isomari: please pastebin the `sudo apt-get update` output
<isomari> 1 sec ...
<isomari> it's comming. It's showing 1386 packages. I never noticed that before. 
<isomari> still working. Bad connection where I'm at.
 * tomreyn kthxbye
<isomari> really bad link. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<isomari> in the meantime, how can i upgrade the repos to 64bit?
<isomari> I already pastebinned the soruces.lsit file. I don't see anywhere in there that explains wht apt-get is using 32bit repos.
<isomari> stil updating ............
<isomari> these typos make me look retarded. ;-)
<isomari> actually, it's showing both 32bit and 64bit repos. still going .......
<isomari> somewhow I lost the first line:  https://pastebin.com/WHBwWVEB
<nacc> isomari: it also failed to download several package lists?
<nacc> isomari: what does `apt-cache policy linux-image-generic` say now?
<isomari> 1 sec .....
<isomari> https://pastebin.com/7BrsV1WA
<nacc> isomari: ok, now try a `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<isomari> 1 sec ...
<nacc> isomari: afaict, you have network issues, or your mirror is broken, or your were not running `sudo apt-get update` regularly.
<isomari> 266 to upgrade and 86 new. I don't see any kernel though. Should I proceed?
<nacc> isomari: pastebin the output
<isomari> 1 sec ....
<isomari> https://pastebin.com/WP6SXgHp
<nacc> isomari: what are you talkinga bout? line 18.
<isomari> don't mind me. I havent slept in days. ;-)
<isomari> so what was the original problem that I caused?
<nacc> isomari: i don't know, it woudl appear you didn't run `apt update`
<isomari> so should I proceed now?
<nacc> isomari: yes
<isomari> thanks for your patience...
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: I've found a workaround/fix for my grub usb input issue. I've updated the bug report.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: nice work
<Bashing-om> lundmar: Bug squashing ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1821709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821709 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.04 breaks grub keyboard input on XPS 15" [Undecided,New]
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Looking :)
<Bashing-om> ^^ Good to know .. noted :)
<lotuspsychje> we adviced to test 19.04 clean instead of upgrade, but he found workaround so
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: at least the bug report will be there if anyone experiences the same post 19.04 release.
<lotuspsychje> yeah its good
<lotuspsychje> we will see what happens at final right
<lundmar> yeah
<lundmar> now that i can use grub again I can continue to try get the intel gpu up and running - the dell xps 15 onboard intel gpu just blanks when booting. I saw the same issue with linux 5.0 on ubuntu 18.10.
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lundmar> yeah, the only way i can get it up and running is with nomodeset but that means software rendering instead of gpu :/
<tomreyn> you should get a log and post it to get an idea of what the actual issue is.
<tomreyn> one thing you may want to try: Ctrl+Alt+F4, log in, edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and uncomment (remove leading #) the line: #WaylandEnable=false
<tomreyn> that's a workaround for a bug which was since fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1727356  - so *maybe* it just helps here, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727356 in mutter (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Login screen never appears on early generation Intel GPUs (Core2 and Atom etc)" [High,Fix released]
<lundmar> tomreyn: that would disable wayland right? I would like to try run wayland.
<tomreyn> it would make gdm not use wayland. i assume this also means you cannot run wayland at all, but i'm not certain there.
<lundmar> also, it worked fine with 17.10 but breaks with any use of linux 5.0 in either 17.10 or 19.04
<tomreyn> i assume right now you'd be happy to have any kind of graphical output at all
<tomreyn> is this an optimus / prime system?
<lundmar> llvmpipe rendering works, however - not using the gpu features such as my external dock DP monitors do not work
<lundmar> tomreyn: i've blacklisted the noveau driver
<tomreyn> this sounds like you're saying "yes"
<lundmar> i only want to use the intel 630 gpu
<lundmar> yes
<tomreyn> do you know the exact model?
<tomreyn> of the laptop
<lundmar> sure, its the new xps 9570
<lundmar> aka xps 15
<tomreyn> then ignore my workaround suggestion, it most likely wont help
<lundmar> its a pretty popular laptop
<lundmar> should work
<tomreyn> this? https://www.notebookcheck.net/Updated-Dell-confirms-that-it-is-fixing-the-XPS-15-9570-GPU-issue-that-it-previously-denied-existed.376516.0.html
<lundmar> tomreyn: i dont think its related - it concerns gpu throttling limits.
<lundmar> either way, the noveau driver is not in play since I've blacklisted it.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: an optimus card you should not blacklist nvidia, but disable performance mode in nvidia-prime
<tomreyn> but the firmware surely is. maybe this is what your keyboard not working issue is really about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1803179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1803179 in linux (Ubuntu) "System does not reliably come out of suspend" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> i.e. maybe you did suspend?
<lundmar> i dont use suspend at all
<tomreyn> ok. but you use a docking station, you said?
<lundmar> the last comment in the thread hints at using "acpi_rev_override=1 acpi_osi=Linux nouveau.modeset=0 pcie_aspm=force drm.vblankoffdelay=1 scsi_mod.use_blk_mq=1 nouveau.runpm=0 mem_sleep_default=deep"
<lundmar> i'm gonna give that a try
<tomreyn> on (just) a quick glance, this really looks like a firmware issue
<lundmar> tomreyn: yes, i've successfully used a dell docking station with 2 external daisy chained DP monitors.
<tomreyn> but without a log it's not possible to say, and even then, maybe, too.
<lundmar> but first step would be to simply have laptop display working with gpu
<OerHeks> maybe "i915.alpha_support=1" helps with that intel 630 ?
<lundmar> OerHeks: I've thought about that but isn't alpha support a bit late for for this chipset?
<lundmar> I would expect it to be fully supported at this point
<OerHeks> worth a try ..
<lundmar> but I will try the option if nothing else works
<OerHeks> it used to be a fix for 620, iirc
<tomreyn> i915.alpha_support=1 was (in some cases) needed for linux 4.14 to 4.18 only, i think
<lundmar> i've seen some use it for intel 630 on a 4.7 kernel
<lundmar> but linux 5.0 ....
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-27
<isomari> nacc: Greetings, thanks for yesterday. Everything is ok now. One last question. TO keep up to date should I regularly "apt update; apt upgrade" or "apt update ; apt dist-upgrade"?
<guiverc> isomari, I'd suggest dist-upgrade/full-upgrade  (it gets all upgrade does, & others upgrade will ignore), but note: dist-upgrade is really for apt-get, full-upgrade is the apt equivalent (but it treats dist-upgrade as if full-upgrade was given)
<guiverc> "full-upgrade   full-upgrade performs the function of upgrade but may also remove  installed packages if that is required in order to resolve a package conflict."
<isomari> guiverc: thanks. SO I can do this daily?
<isomari> BTW, I'm on disco.
<guiverc> yep.  my fingers know dist-upgrade; so i use that.. and do it a couple of times a day (due to this being a development release; ie. loads of changes)
<guiverc> though they've been slowing (updates) as it gets closer to release...
<isomari> guiverc: thanks
<isomari> guiverc: one last thing. WHen the final release comes out, will the full-upgrade/dist-upgrade work?
<guiverc> yep, you'll be using 19.04 (same as you are no)  nothing will change (you'll have to update to 20.04 before it EOLs is all, same as everyone)
<guiverc> sorry I meant to type 19.10 not 20.04
<isomari> guiverc: understood. thanks again.
<guiverc> no/now... ^
<Peppep> I've been running 19.04 for a couple of weeks, but want to do a clean re-install (not for any 19.04 related issues). 
<Peppep> Would there be any advantage of waiting two days for the beta? I assume that the current daily build is almost identical to the beta?
<guiverc> Peppep, if you look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/398 ; it shows the 'beta' already available  (though I believe it points to the normal daily... and it'll be identical other than being a specific day (daily updates daily)
<Peppep> guiverc: Great, thanks
<erle-> Has «Switch User» been removed from Gnome?
<lordcirth> erle-, not that I know of. Do you not see it on the lock screen?
<erle-> lordcirth, now it shows
<erle-> maybe it depends on Xorg vs Wayland
<qwebirc24999> Hello. I am unable to use iscsi in initramfs properly - specifically, the internet connection is not established. This bug I am having since 18.10. It all works in 18.04.
<qwebirc24999> How do I fix it?
<qwebirc24999> so what I did was install open-iscsi, then echo "iscsi" >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, echo "ISCSI_AUTO=true" > /etc/iscsi/iscsi.initramfs and update-initramfs -u. To see if it all works, I made a keyscript with curl example.com and disabled quiet splash. In 18.10 (and 19.04) connection details do not appear like in 18.04 (signaling that there is an issue) and example.com cannot be resolved then. How do I fix this issue?
<tomreyn> qwebirc24999: if you can also reproduce it on 18.10 (a supported release), I recommend you also ask in #ubuntu-server
<qwebirc24999> will do, thanks
<qwebirc24999> folks, why is it that on dhcp setup in initramfs I get a line 8 error 8.8.4.4 not found? My line 8 is IPV4DNS0=8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 [ISP DNS]
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-28
<qwebirc24999> can someone take a look at configure_networking's behavior for initramfs in 19.04
<qwebirc24999> it's a little weird
<nacc> isomari: sorry, was afk -- you should regularly do, imo, `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade`
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-29
<lotuspsychje> should we change link to http://releases.ubuntu.com/disco/ instead of daily now?
<fiesh> gcc 8.3.0-3ubuntu1 appears to introduce a bug that keeps our software from building while 8.3.0-2ubuntu2 still works -- is there a way for me to explicitly install 8.3.0-2ubuntu2 in the recent 19.04 to check that's actually the reason?
<fiesh> or even install them alongside to be able to use creduce to create a minimal test case
<fiesh> I take that back, gtest seems to be the cause of the issues...
<fiesh> so this is basically the test case: a file including <gtest/gtest.h> and <boost/iterator/iterator_facade.hpp> compiles with 19.04 still having 8.3.0-2ubuntu2 but not with the recent 19.04 having 8.3.0-3ubuntu1
<fiesh> the preprocessed output of this translation unit does not compile under 8.3.0-3ubuntu1, so this seems to point at a compiler issue
<fiesh> seems to work on trunk though, so probably not a gcc regression in itself: https://godbolt.org/z/Fl-fJV  
<fiesh> https://paste.debian.net/1075203/
<fiesh> Dockerfile reproducing the issue
<fiesh> Can't seem to file a bug report on launchpad because "There is 1 error."
<fiesh> no I did, after not selecting any package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1822320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822320 in Ubuntu "GCC 8.3.0-3ubuntu1 does not compile valid code" [Undecided,New]
<imi> does the regular update-manager work in disco dingo?
<Eickmeyer> imi: Yes.
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: Resting not - You did so advise once the 19.04 beta was out :P
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: Three letters and a period does not mean I'm doing much. :P
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: LOL, While so true - if ya at the keyboard -> working :)
<tomreyn> $ getent passwd | grep www-data
<tomreyn> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/usr/sbin/nologin
<tomreyn> ^ OerHeks 
<OerHeks> oh hi tomreyn 
<tomreyn> oops wrong channel, sorry
<OerHeks> i see that as a group, not an user that logs in
<OerHeks> or need to logout
<tomreyn> OerHeks: let's move to -discuss, where i meant to post this
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-30
<Smedles> hi all - updated my 18.10 isntall to 19.04 this morning... however the system is hanging after unlocking... mouse pointer still moves but desktop never restores - any ideas?
<Smedles> (before I reinstall 18.10)
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: upgrading to a dev version is not yet reccomended, wait until final
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: I've upgraded to dev versions for years without issues, I understand it's not without risk
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: im not talking about the risk, but more out of respect of the developers
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: when upgrading we cant really know if the bug is related to the upgrade or dingo itself
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: fair enough, I'll download the disco iso and install
<lotuspsychje> thank you Smedles this way you help the community and yourself a better way
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: once 19.04 goes to final, you can experiment as much as you want
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-31
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.8.9 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Burek> how "safe" is to install 19.04 now?
<lotuspsychje> Burek: 19.04 is beta at this moment
<lotuspsychje> until final breakage can still happen
<lotuspsychje> Burek: depends what you are looking after, do you want to help testing or do you want a stable daily driver
<Burek> so i basically have to wait until 18th of April
<lotuspsychje> you dont have to no
<lotuspsychje> you can install beta now that will result to final
<Burek> isn't that the release date?
<Burek> so it will just transition to final with updates?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Disco and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Burek> thank you lads/lassies!
<Burek> i appreciate the info
<lotuspsychje> welcome Burek 
<Dragon64> good morning, I am using ubuntu 19.04 and am unable to locate folder properties so I can set behaviour to one click. Menu seems to have moved in this version. Anyone know where it is?
<Dragon64> found it, thank you. 
<lotuspsychje> Dragon64: where was it
<Dragon64> upper right drop down arrorw. It confused me becasue i kept looking at the central drop down that only had properties, not preferences
<Dragon64> not intuitive
<lotuspsychje> right, i dont like that neither they keep changing nautilus like that
<lotuspsychje> hey SCHAPiE 
<lotuspsychje> !final | Scytale89 
<ubottu> Scytale89: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Disco and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Scytale89> thank you
<lotuspsychje> welcome Scytale89 
<lotuspsychje> Scytale89: just keep in mind until final, things can still breakage
<Scytale89> I survived Opensuse Tumbleweed, Ubuntu beta is harmless ;)
<lotuspsychje> allrighty :p
<Scytale89> but yeah, i will not damn ubuntu if a beta breaks
<Menz-O-Phone> >survival
<Xliff> Has Disco hit the update servers, yet? I've seen articles that I can upgrade from 18.10, but I've followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiscoUpgrades
<Xliff> Currently I am getting "No new release found." -- Is there a fix?
<OerHeks> set prompt to normal and have fun upgrading https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-to-19-04-disco-dingo
<Xliff> OerHeks: Prompt is set to normal. I will check over your link. Thanks.
<OerHeks> then: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Xliff> Yep. That did the trick! Thanks.
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-23
<Jeffrey04> just wanna ask if there's a page collecting known bugs for the dev release?
<Jeffrey04> just found out that my input method preferences window not opening through the gnome-settings app, also I can't open any extensions preferences (tried the webpage, tweak tool, and `gnome-extensions` command, the shipped extensions app is broken)
<Jeffrey04> I upgraded to 20.04 from 19.10 last week
<Jeffrey04> I also resetted gnome https://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults and also deleted all my extensions before reinstalling them 
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<valorie>   Jeffrey04 bug reports are collected on the qa site from testers
<valorie> please join #ubuntu-quality if you are willing to help out
<lotuspsychje> valorie: should we divide bug testing and support in the several channels now?
<valorie> lotuspsychje: no? that's the one for those who want to test ISOs and report bugs
<lotuspsychje> oh allrighty
<valorie> I see this channel as more generally about 20.04, right?
<valorie> I see most questions here about the main Ubuntu
<valorie> the flavors got together to help one another do ISO testing
<lotuspsychje> but in here, we also test the daily iso's right
<valorie> of course we also test main Ubuntu and file bugs there too
<valorie> some are, yes
<lotuspsychje> and -quality will server everything + flavours ?
<lotuspsychje> *serve
<valorie> I haven't seen much discussion about logging into the qa tracker and filing bug reports however
<valorie> yes, it's for all testing between now and release
<lotuspsychje> yeah the last 2 lts testing, have been bit poor
<valorie> I imagine it will go dead for awhile after that
<valorie> yes
<valorie> we need to do better if we want a top-notch release IMO
<lotuspsychje> desktop seems like having great changes already i think
<lotuspsychje> filed about 15 bugs myself this time
<lotuspsychje> looking forward to final :p
<valorie> thanks for doing that, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> its my pleasure valorie its for the community and my own business benefits aswell
<valorie> <3
<lotuspsychje> we also have a little pre filter bug team at #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<lotuspsychje> to ease the work of the devs a bit
<lotuspsychje> still needs more souls to help though
<valorie> cool
<valorie> all I can do is some testing and BRs
<valorie> every little bit helps
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Jeffrey04> valorie: sorry, wasnt paying attention to the page and got disconnected, just got ur message in logs, so what do I need to do to submit report to #ubuntu-quality or is there a wiki page listing out all known issues?
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to install viber.deb in 20.04, and it says:  viber : Depends: libssl1.0.0 but it is not installable
<alkisg> Can I just install that package from bionic?
<alkisg> OK yeah that worked :)
<DalekSec> I wouldn't recommend it, I'm guessing you can't rebuild that though?
<takov751> hello there. :D
<takov751> I have real FAQ question. Where is the best place to report small bugs about a few snap packages? Should i go straight for launchpad?
<DalekSec> Does the snap store have bug reporting?
<tarzeau> DalekSec: which snap do you use that's not available as deb?
<takov751> Well its just the acrordrdc snap. I cant find any contact on the snapcraft store site. So at this moment i am planing to post on forum.snapcraft.io
<takov751> for now
<DalekSec> tarzeau: I have never in my life used a snap, I think you have the wrong person.
<tarzeau> takov751: oh that's not free software, otherwise ping me i'll package anything to deb, that's available as snap but not deb
<tarzeau> DalekSec: sorry, just figured later - me too, welcome to the club
<DalekSec> tarzeau: Pretty sure you mentioned that to me on OFTC as Unit193?
<tarzeau> DalekSec: yeah and it's valid for anyone on the world 
 * alkisg still waits for a .deb for chromium :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium/+bug/1855594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1855594 in chromium (Ubuntu) "Sync chromium 78.0.3904.108-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<alkisg> Oh. Won't fix? When did that happen...
<DalekSec> PPA?
<alkisg> For chromium? I don't think there's a PPA that's still maintained
<alkisg> Since this was marked "won't fix", I guess those like me that want to avoid snaps, will use google's chrome instead (or debian wherever applicable)
<ziky__01> heyo I might've found a bit of a bug with the 20.04 version upon install. I don't believe it checks whether a current drive is MBR or GPT when it auto boots into the UEFI version of an install.
<ziky__01> it crashes when running the grub commands and practically makes the system unbootable without reinstalling grub using a usb
<ziky__01> wanted to put this out there in case it breaks anyones system and they wonder why
<Hamilton> What is the state of this problem? Would it be fixed in 20.04?
<Hamilton> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/keyboard-layout-switching-problems-and-poll/2876/2
<Hamilton> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22725
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22725 in Server/Input/XKB ""XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle" breaks VT switch Alt+Ctrl+F1 and Alt+Ctrl+Backspace" [Minor,Resolved: moved]
<alkisg> Hamilton: erm what? I have alt_shift_toggle (Greek) and I've always been able to switch vt
<alkisg> Are you using plain old xorg keyboard switching, or something like fcitx, ibus etc?
<Hamilton> alkisg, And switch to tty1 shortcut is Alt+shift+f1?
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> But note that xorg runs on vt1 since some time
<alkisg> Ah
<alkisg> Sorry, my bad, alt+ctrl+f1, didn't see the change there
<Hamilton> alkisg, I'm on i3...If I use alt+shift, it messed with other shortcuts like dark-mode-toggle in firefox
<alkisg> OK nevermind my remarks :)
<alkisg> In the freedesktop bug you linked, he says "alt+ctrl+f1", not "alt+shift+f1"... didn't notice you're talking about something else
<Hamilton> alkisg, I thing the bug is the same if you have other shortcuts containing alt+ctrl...Solution is  it should register the language switch on release (like windows) not press
<lotuspsychje> hansh: its coming up great already
<lotuspsychje> hansh: faster, smoother, new things added
<hansh> neat, btw what happens if one runs `sudo apt install g++-9` in 20.04 ?
<hansh> (18.04 try to install clang-9 on that command, hope things are better in 20.04)
<lotuspsychje> !info clangd-9
<ubottu> clangd-9 (source: llvm-toolchain-9): Language server that provides IDE-like features to editors. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:9.0.1-10 (focal), package size 5736 kB, installed size 24243 kB
<hansh> !info g++-9
<ubottu> g++-9 (source: gcc-9): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 9.3.0-5ubuntu1 (focal), package size 8203 kB, installed size 27980 kB
<lotuspsychje> hansh: did you install it from repo or a ppa?
<hansh> in 18.04? base repos i believe
<TJ-> in 18.04 g++-9 redirects to clang-9 ... but I don't see it as a Provides: of clang-9 which would make it virtual
<lotuspsychje> in 20.04 it pulls: lib32gcc-s1 lib32gcc1 lib32stdc++6 libc6-i386 libclang-common-9-dev
<lotuspsychje> and clangd-9 lib32gcc-s1 lib32gcc1 lib32stdc++6 libc6-i386 libclang-common-9-dev
<TJ-> what's weird is I cannot find mention in 18.04's dpkg/apt directories of "g++-9" at all!
<ali1234> how do i install CUDA runtime on server without installing X?
<ali1234> all the answers to this on google no longer work on +1
<ali1234> would be nice if this was one of the options in the server set up along side docker etc
<valorie> Jeffrey04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam is a good place to start
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ is where you log your testing and bug reports
<genii> ali1234: The usual way is to set up a virtual X server with something like Xvfb to fool whatever thinks it needs X installed as a dependency.It will install some X things, but very minimal 
<ali1234> CUDA doesn't need X installed
<ali1234> it is just that the nvidia driver has a hard dependency on X11 packages
<ali1234> but that's the top level meta package
<ali1234> there is a way to install only the core driver, but apparently it has changed on +1
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends cuda # something like that?
<ali1234> something like that, yes, except the cuda package no longer exists on +1
<ali1234> now there is "nvidia-cuda-toolkit" but it has no dependency on the nvidia driver
<ali1234> it does have a recommends on X11 though, for some reason
<ali1234> ah i think i want nvidia-headless-440
<ali1234> "sudo apt install --no-install-recommends nvidia-headless-440 nvidia-cuda-toolkit" looks reasonable
<grunch_> Having trouble getting display scaling working with two displays with different resolutions. 200% on Dell XPS 15 "most" app windows are not scaled; 100% on external Samsung results in what appears to be 1/2-sized app windows. Any pointers?
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<sveinse> Is it a general problem that nvidia drivers is unable to detect multiple ports in a hybrid setup with newer kernels? I finally got multiple screens working after considerable fiddling, and then only with nouveau.
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: wich card and driver version please?
<mifritscher> moin
<mifritscher> update do 20.04 pre-release worked, albeit with a few headaches
<mifritscher> (from 18.04)
<mifritscher> 1. you seem to update libc in a first round. good idea. But do to the similar do dpkg as well. Else libreoffice-base will choke on missing --no-rename on dpkb-divert
<mifritscher> 2. mysql runs into https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=93101
<mifritscher> 3. after the upgrade, systemd-udev chokes on on cpu
<mifritscher> 4. compiz can't read the configuration and loads a default one. ccsm can change the settings during runtime, but these aren't saved
<mifritscher> 3: now I've even 2 systemd-udev processes
<mifritscher> a strace -fvvp gives me
<mifritscher> epoll_wait(16, [{EPOLLHUP, {u32=2239516848, u64=94328311271600}}, {EPOLLHUP, {u32=2239516592, u64=94328311271344}}], 5, 0) = 2
<mifritscher> read(17, "", 4095)  
<mifritscher> 3. I workarounded it via sudo kill -STOP 791
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: did you reproduce all this from a clean daily?
<mifritscher> nope - and I can't do this easily :( But if I get some debug hints I'll glad to help
<mifritscher> 3. ok - it seems to start some fresh systemd-udev process after some minutes
<mifritscher> 3. udevadm monitor is ok
<mifritscher> 5. chromium browser (converted to s snap...) gives me "cannot perform operation: mount --rbind /usr/src /tmp/snap.rootfs_P7hJwt//usr/src: Permission denied"
<mifritscher> 6. (bonus) Ubuntu 20.4 should be able replicate itself via debmirror - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debmirror/+bug/1821251 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821251 in apt-mirror (Ubuntu) "please add cnf support to debmirror" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tarzeau> i know i want a ffe, but i've got no idea how to ask for it
<tarzeau> https://16-bits.org/ft2.php an new archive sync from sid would fix what upstream says: Note: If you used v1.04 up to v1.09, you should update to v1.10 (or later)!
<tarzeau> A bug where you'd get no sound when entering notes in the song data was fixed.
<valorie> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<valorie> tarzeau: ^^^
<valorie> bugfixes are not ffes though
<valorie> unless the changes are invasive and likely to change other software
<valorie> the place to ask about that is #ubuntu-release
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-25
<nt0> has anybody had success installing node.js v13 in 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<TJ-> Was there a transition from python 3.7 to 3.8 recently? seeing a 20.04 host with several packages marked as local install, e.g. libpython3.7.7-1 but cannot find a source for it via packages.{ubuntu,debian} 
<lotuspsychje> python3:
<lotuspsychje>   Geïnstalleerd: 3.8.2-0ubuntu1
<lotuspsychje> checking dpkg logs
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: on 2020-03-09
<TJ-> it turns out it came from debian experimental or testing
<loru> Hello everyone. I have a dumb question. I'm trying to install php and its dependencies. There's almost everything on php 7.3, for example php7.3-json, but when i try and install php-geoip, i have php7.4-geoip (and other dependencies as 7.4)
<loru> Should I expect 7.4 or 7.3 with focal?
<nacc> loru: there is a transition ongoing to 7.4
<nacc> loru: php-defaults hasn't migrated yet (i believe) but will soon?
<loru> Alright
<loru> I hope it'll be okay, my whole code is on 7.3 I hope not much is going to break :(
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.4
<oerheks> reinstall to 7.43 ?
<loru> 7.43? lol
<longstride> Hey guys, looking for some insight.  I have a few games I play in Ubuntu and the experience is flawless in 18.04.  I play Minecraft with BSL shaders, and Factorio through Steam.  In 20.04 I have some issues, basically some minor screen tearing and the camera pan in Minecraft just isn't as buttery smooth as in 18.04
<longstride> Now is this something that just goes away once 20.04 is officially released?  If it works in an older version, it should technically work in the newer version as well, right?
<Bashing-om> loru: In progress as you speak: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869087 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1869087 in php7.3 (Ubuntu) "Remove "php7.3" from Focal, which has transitioned to php7.4" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-26
<feoh> Hi all. Does anyone on off chance know how to enter emoji in 20.04? The advertise right click doesn't work, and I can't ctrl+. because 1Password hooks that keystroke :)
<feoh> Ah, pardon, scratch that. Just read that Firefox doesn't use the standard input controls
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<feoh> Morning!
<lotuspsychje> hey feoh 
<feoh> lotuspsychje: How's life? Staying healthy and sane I hope :)
<lotuspsychje> yes sir, trying to remain at home as much possible
<feoh> Us too. Lucky enough to be gainfully employed in jobs where we can both remote work.
<lotuspsychje> ah thats nice mate
<feoh> So how goes the release testing? 20.04 is coming along nicely
<feoh> I've been totally impressed that when I see an issue before I can report it it's fixed in a few hours :)
<lotuspsychje> good, think i filed around 15 bugs atm
<lotuspsychje> things are shaping pretty nice
<lotuspsychje> first everyone presumed fossa was going to be a flat release
<lotuspsychje> but a lot of cool candy inside already
<feoh> Oh totally. The Gnome improvements alone are bonkers!
<lotuspsychje> yeah not bad
<feoh> Also dropping Python2 is a nice step. Puts more pressure on the "Python 3 isn't a real thing until they pry my Python 2 out of my cold dead hands" crowd :)
<lotuspsychje> heh
<feoh> Have a great night.
<lotuspsychje> nite
<shemgp> hello, anyone knows how to test subiquity in focal server daily iso? I tried it and it seems to be using debian installer.
<tim23423424> hello everyone - I'm running Ubuntu 20.04 on a ThinkPad P50 with I think an Nvidia GPU. Yesterday my external monitor (an LG plugged in with HDMI) worked fine, and then after doing an apt update/upgrade I rebooted and am having some weird issues where screen refresh seems to be quite messed up, but only when the Desktop is visible. It looks like the desktop background isn't being drawn except for the top left corner (and my des
<tim23423424> kground image fits into that smaller top left corner). I also deleted ~/.config/monitors.xml  -- before I did that my monitor wasn't appearing at all and the Displays part of Settings was seeing the monitor but telling me "for hardware reasons" it wasn't working
<oerheks> i think your thinkpad has a short key FN , to switch internal/external/both, what happens if you toggle this?
<tim23423424> hmm, I have an external keyboard plugged in, the laptop keyboard has a symbol of three rectangles within a larger rectangle which is maybe the only one that I could interpret as "monitor toggle", it doesn't seem to do anything
<oerheks> FN + F7 ??
<tim23423424> F7 has a little camera symbol next to it. Toggling does nothing
<tim23423424> (FWIW in case it wasn't clear, Settings->Displays now works to turn this monitor on, but I get weird non-refreshing happening only when the Desktop is visible)
<tim23423424> and only in a certain region of the Desktop
<oerheks> oke, and did you try to reset the monitor with its own keys to factory standard?
<tim23423424> not yet, trying now...
<tim23423424> now I'm back to the monitor not working at all - Settings says "Changes cannot be applied. This could be due to hardware limitations". It sees the monitor but can't set my SEttings to use it
<tim23423424> unplugged monitor, plugged back in, now Settings doesn't see it at all
<tim234234241> (this is me, joining on a different computer so I can try to reboot my Ubuntu machine to improve things)
<tim234234241> wow, ok, resetting the monitor's internal settings, removing ~/.config/monitors.xml, and rebooting, seems to have done the trick
<tim234234241> not sure what was going on
<oerheks> obviously, such bugs are hard to repeat :-(
<oerheks> good you found it.
<tim234234241> thanks for your help!
<lotuspsychje> cookie oerheks 
<lotuspsychje> anyone else has a rather long loading time on the games section of the snap store?
<lotuspsychje> the game list is long i know, but on i5 with ssd, 6sec wait
<dg14> hi all.
<oerheks> :-)
<dg14> python-minimal is a transaction package?
<dg14> because, i had to backport nodejs v12 (from nodesource)
<dg14> it's possible to focal to set a screensaver? because of my monitor remains always powered on. 
<ducasse> dg14: see 'man xset' if you're using x11
<dg14> ok thanks. 
<dg14> settings are permanent? 
<dg14> even if i use dm-tool lock ?
<anon_linux> Olá a todos
<oerheks> download url in the topic, anon_linux 
<anon_linux> Where do I download Ubuntu 20.04
<dg14> do-release-upgrade -d
<anon_linux> thanks bro
<dg14> gsd-wacom[3029] trap int3 ip:7fd4ac2520d5 sp:7ffd7b666460 error:0 in libglib-2.0.so.0.6400.1 ? 
<longstride> hey everyone, I ran apt-get dist-upgrade today.  I restarted my computer, got the login screen, entered my password and...nothing.  Monitors went into sleep mode and the only thing I could do was manually shut off my computer and boot into my 19.10 install.  Any way I can revert back to my working install of 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> longstride: in this stage its not wise to upgrade to a devel version yet
<longstride> lotuspsychje: I am in full agreement lol
<lotuspsychje> longstride: can you still enter recoverymode?
<longstride> Yes I tried that once already, although I have no idea what to do there really
<longstride> I got a menu with a few options, tried a few, then rebooted normally, still no luch
<longstride> luck
<lotuspsychje> longstride: lets try
<ngaio> longstride, you don't need to manually switch it off. See this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses
<ngaio> see the discussion about "magic SysRq", and also getting a text console using Ctrl-Alt-F2 or similar
<ngaio> both of these can be really very useful
<longstride> ngaio: thanks!  I will make a note of this
<ngaio> this is probably more use friendly discussion of the magic sysrq keys: https://www.howtogeek.com/119127/use-the-magic-sysrq-key-on-linux-to-fix-frozen-x-servers-cleanly-reboot-and-run-other-low-level-commands/
<ngaio> the bottom line is don't poweroff unless  you really really have to, and most of the time, you do not have to
<ngaio> (I'm speaking from recent experience with failing graphics hardware)
<longstride> so I've printed that page, I'll give it a try if I run into that situation again
<longstride> lotuspsychje, is there anything specific I can do in recovery mode?
<longstride> sorry if I missed anything.  I restarted my computer, booted into 20.04, tried to log in, same black screen.  Except this time I was able to get back to the login screen using ctrl + alt + f1
<longstride> Is there any way to try booting with safe graphics, like I had to when I first installed 20.04?
<ngaio> longstride, are you using the nvidia driver?
<ngaio> the proprietary one that is
<longstride> ngaio: yes I am
<ngaio> boot up, ctrl-alt-f1
<ngaio> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ngaio> Change the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodset"
<ngaio> ctrl-o to save the file, ctrl-x to exit
<ngaio> sudo update-grub
<ngaio> sudo reboot
<ngaio> longstride, then hopefully it will work
<ngaio> note that is nomodset, NOT nomodeset
<longstride> ctrl+alt+f1 at the login screen?
<ngaio> yes
<longstride> Thanks!  I will try this right away
<phpdave11> new update to ubuntu 20.04 installed php7.4 but i need php7.3 installed for compatibility with my application.   i can manually install php7.3 packages but as soon as i install "composer", it automatically installs php7.4.  anyone know how to prevent php 7.4 from being installed on 20.04?
<lordcirth_> phpdave11, does installing php7.4 uninstall 7.3? It shouldn't
<longstride> ngaio: no luck.  But I noticed an error message during boot, flashed by realy quick.  It said "initramfs unpacking failed: decoding failed".  Any significance?
<phpdave11> no, it keeps both versions installed
<lordcirth_> phpdave11, then you should be able to choose to run your app in 7.3, I think.
<phpdave11> i see.  so i may just have to symlink /usr/bin/php7.3 to /usr/bin/php
<phpdave11> another thing i noticed... python-pip no longer installs correctly.  anyone else notice this?  here's the output from apt-get install:  https://gist.github.com/phpdave11/d583c1f57ef4e7e7b74488aec14cbdc9
<lordcirth_> phpdave11, /usr/bin/php is already using update-alternatives, so use that instead of symlinking manually
<phpdave11> thanks ill look into update-alternatives
<pnwise> Does anyone know what would be the default python version for the new server
<pnwise> Seem like 3.8?
<pnwise> new = 20.04
<valorie> !info python
<ubottu> Package python does not exist in focal
<valorie> ha!
<pnwise> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 46 kB, installed size 188 kB
<pnwise> Thanks!
<tomreyn> pnwise: risking that you may already know: the "rmadison" utility can help you find these things out, too, or https://packages.ubuntu.com
<pnwise> thanks!@
<pnwise> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/
<pnwise> gives internal server error tho
<pnwise> have not heard of rmadison too
<tomreyn> pnwise: when you run into internal errors, just reload the page. it's been that way for a year or so.
<tomreyn> some bug in the server configuration
<pnwise> this is embarrassing 
<tomreyn> despite the official look, i am told this site is community maintained
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-27
<CarlFK> just installed Focal on hp laptop, hostname 5-hp-notebook (lets call it hp) - it's IP is 10.100.3.10 - it can ping/surfe google and all the internets.  (good)
<CarlFK> I can't ping it from 10.100.3.5 (bad)
<CarlFK> fixed.  "it was in airplane mode.  I turned that off."
<CarlFK> which means airplane mode is wonky
<brunonzanette> Hello, folks! I would like to report a possible bug in Ubuntu 20.04 search bar. Searching for "Privacy" returns the "Search" entry in ubuntu-control-center, instead of the Privacy tab entry. For all the other tabs it works as expected, including Privacy's sub tabs. I've tested using EN and PT-BR languages, and it happens in both. Is it really a bug
<brunonzanette> or it's an expected behaviour? 
<sparky8251> are there any plans for the 20.04 server installer having ZFS as an option? i dont see it as an option in the install image i got earlier today
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<katnip> good evening
<lotuspsychje> hey there nacc long time no see :p
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: this is the bug gunnar also helped me on bug #1813262
<ubottu> bug 1813262 in language-pack-gnome-nl (Ubuntu) "livepatch strings not fully translated yet in bionic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813262
<jwtiyar> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: for me it was a bug in the update-manager (window)
<lotuspsychje> but i presume thats gonna be same package for your case
<lotuspsychje> language pack
<jwtiyar> lotuspsychje, for me little different becuase its not a bug yet, so i can translate it in launchpad before final release in 20.04
<lotuspsychje> aha you got powers yeah
<lotuspsychje> cool!
<jwtiyar> yeah :)
<lotuspsychje> lucky your country has you
<jwtiyar> does the ubuntu settings is gnome-settings or ubuntu itself? ?
<jwtiyar> lotuspsychje, thank you but we dont have country yet >)
<jwtiyar> :)
<lotuspsychje> oh
<jwtiyar> but its formal lanugage in my country
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: i think the package choice for bugs, depends really on the case
<jwtiyar> lotuspsychje, let me show you my point
<jwtiyar> lotuspsychje, see this https://ibb.co/zZQtjXC
<jwtiyar> i want to translate these word that selected
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> i think that will fall under same language pack gnome, but ask gunnar to doublecheck
<jwtiyar> problem is i dont remember where it was in lauchpad
<jwtiyar> yes i will wait him
<shevchuk> Hello. I have a PPA for an application with basically no runtime dependencies. But it needs golang >= 1.12 to build (so, Eoan+), which was fine, as I could create package for Eoan, Launchpad would build it, then I could copy package to Bionic for example.
<shevchuk> The problem is that Eoan reaches End of Life in July 2020, and Focal does not support i386. So is my only option to drop support for i386 after Eoan EOL, or is there some way to build i386 package on Focal?
<shevchuk> * have a PPA = maintain a PPA
<lotuspsychje> shevchuk: we dont really support the use of ppa's here, contact the maintainer for those
<lotuspsychje> shevchuk: we advice to use ubuntu as vanilla possible, with the official repos
<shevchuk> lotuspsychje: Thanks. I am the maintainer : ) Is there more appropriate channel for Launchpad related questions? App is fine, building ok on any arch on Eoan, no errors on Focal either, it's just that Focal on Launchpad doesn't even try to build i386
<lotuspsychje> shevchuk: there is a #launchpad channel if you like
<lotuspsychje> shevchuk: not sure myself how things are done 32bit on 20.04
<longstride> Hey everyone, since installing Ubuntu 20.04, every so often I've been running sudo apt dist-upgrade, which to my understanding would bring me up-to-date with the daily builds.  Since the last time I did this a few days ago, I can't get past the login screen.  After I put in my password, instead of getting to the desktop, my monitors actually go into powersave mode.  Anybody else experience this?
<lotuspsychje> longstride: didnt ngaio help you last time with this question?
<longstride> He did give me a few things to try, but they were unsuccessful
<longstride> I appreciated the help though!
<lotuspsychje> longstride: you upgraded early from 19.10 was that right?
<longstride> it was actually a clean install from the 20.04 iso.  I'm in 19.10 right now
<longstride> dual boot situation
<lotuspsychje> longstride: wich graphics card do you have?
<longstride> Geforce RTX 2070 Super
<lotuspsychje> oh i see
<lotuspsychje> big GTX and RTX need a !nomodeset to bypass and install the latest nvidia driver possible
<longstride> Everything was working great (mostly) until I ran dist-upgrade a few days ago
<lotuspsychje> dist upgrade? did you not just said clean install?
<lotuspsychje> or do you mean just update system?
<longstride> I initially did a clean install, but I've run the dist-upgrade a few times since because my understanding was that that would bring me up to speed with the daily builds.  Is it actually no different than doing apt-get upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> dist upgrades are something else then system/security updates of current system
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<longstride> I tried `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade` just a little while ago.  I have not tried `apt full-upgrade`.  Should I do that?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<longstride> I will do that right away and report back.  Thank you both!
<longstride> lotuspsychje: When I said "thank you both" before, I was thanking you and the bot right? lol
<lotuspsychje> longstride: you didnt mention nicknames so, i assumed you meant ngaio aswell
<longstride> In any case...no luck.  apt full-upgrade had nothing to upgrade
<longstride> ah I see.
<lotuspsychje> longstride: try the !nomodeset trick
<longstride> I did see an error though: PPM init failed, and then the console hung, had to press ctrl-c
<longstride> I tried that yesterday on ngaio's advice.  Actually tried it again today.  Maybe I'm doing something wrong.  I updated the one line in /etc/default/grub to include nomodeset
<longstride> I really liked 20.04 but I'm starting to think I may be better off to just wait.  Some things are still buggy, like extenstions and the graphics in a few of my games, whereas 19.10 has none of those issues.
<lotuspsychje> longstride: we are still in development stage right now, breakage can still happen
<lotuspsychje> longstride: final release is in april
<longstride> Perhaps I could try a clean install of 20.04 from the latest iso.  But April isn't very far away
<lotuspsychje> longstride: even on the current dailys, there are still bugs working on right now
<lotuspsychje> longstride: so if you want to install, its to help testing, the LTS way, we reccomend to wait until 20.04.1 in august when more bugs are solved
<longstride> lotuspsychje: I see.  I can wait until then.  19.10 is great.  Thanks for your help!
<lotuspsychje> longstride: good luck!
<lotuspsychje> ask again here majestic 
<phpdave11> anyone know what happened to php7.3-mbstring in ubuntu 20.04 dev version?
<phpdave11> sudo apt-get install php7.3-mbstring # Unable to locate package php7.3-mbstring
<phpdave11> is there a way to view changes to the dev version of ubuntu 20.04?  like on github or something?
<genii> !info php-mbstring
<ubottu> php-mbstring (source: php-defaults (73ubuntu2)): MBSTRING module for PHP [default]. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:7.4+73ubuntu2 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<phpdave11> php7.4-mbstring works fine, however my application needs php 7.3.  seems like all the other php7.3 modules were installed without issues.
<tomreyn> phpdave11: if your application is incompatible to php 7.4 then you shouldn't install it on an ubuntu version which comes with php 7.4. or, better, make it compatible.
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Kon-> Hi, I thought all the apt installing snaps were just aliases, but it looks like it pulls a snap install script from the repos :(
<Kon-> Is there anything else that does this except Chromium?
<oerheks> softwarecenter is mixed with deb and snap packages, see the description
<Kon-> I know all about that. Not asking about softwarecenter
<oerheks> so explain ' apt installing snaps were just aliases' ?
<Kon-> Currently if the user opens the terminal and enters 'sudo apt install chromium-browser' it pings the ubuntu repositories as normal, and the repository sends back a snap install script
<oerheks> chromium is available as snap AND deb
<Kon-> What apt command do I need to enter to get the deb?
<Kon-> It's described as a Transitional package - chromium-browser -> chromium snap
<Kon-> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/chromium-browser
<oerheks> oh, it is snap solely .. indeed > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/80.0.3987.87-0ubuntu1
<Kon-> But more importantly, I was wondering if there are any more of these "transitional packages" in the apt repositories
<Kon-> of deb to snap
<TJ-> it's becoming ridiculous tracking them
<Kon-> That sounds like a yes then?
<Kon-> tbh I'm not here to rag on Ubuntu but trying to figure out how this will impact community spins and/or my workflow if Ubuntu starts removing software from the apt repositories
<oerheks> i think in the chromium situation, developers needed an universal distribution tool. laque of chromium supporters gave publishing delays of days/weeks
<TJ-> says a lot about the bugginess of such packages though doesn't it? We've got used to frequent updates and don't think it a bad thing, when in fact it shows the applications are not well-engineered
<oerheks> that is what the debian crew say too
<Kon-> Fair, Chromium does require 
<Kon-> a lot of attention from the distro
<Kon-> But again, can anyone name a similar decision regarding at least one package not directly tied to Chromium? TJ-'s comment seemed to suggest there were others
<TJ-> Kon-: lxd, many of the gnome parts
<oerheks> calculator is a standard snap, though gnome-calculator is in the repos
<Kon-> Yes, I saw calculator is going back to deb as default. I think that was a good move
<TJ-> on the ISOs:
<TJ-> snap:core stable 8689
<TJ-> snap:core18 stable 1668
<TJ-> snap:gnome-3-34-1804 stable/ubuntu-20.04 21
<TJ-> snap:gtk-common-themes stable/ubuntu-20.04 1474
<TJ-> snap:snap-store stable/ubuntu-20.04 308
<Kon-> Thanks TJ- but I wasn't concerned with the defaults on the ISO, just the apt repositories. I'm satisfied as long as deb access remains possible
<Kon-> So I did look it up
<Kon-> Packages currently removed from the repository include all packages covered by the snaps:
<Kon-> chromium, chromium-ffmpeg, lxd, maas, snapcraft
<feoh> Hi all.
<feoh> Since we ship Thunderbird as the default GUI email clinet
<feoh> Client
<feoh> It's kind of a shame given how hard Ubuntu has worked to make the distro accessible, that Thunderbird itself is totally unusable for low vision people
<feoh> Does anyone have a sense of where I should report that or who I should talk to?
<feoh> Maybe I'll just poke around Launchpad and see where it gets me :)
<Rounin> So, I've noticed one new change since upgrading to 20.04... I'm using KDE, right, and every GTK application has the numeric Unicode replacement font as its interface font
<Rounin> Other fonts show just fine, but the GUI is exclusively in hex codes
<Rounin> This is a great feature to earn hacker cred, obviously
<Rounin> I wonder if it's the font "Sans" that's doing it... My IRC client was using it too, and text showed up as hex there too, until I switched
<Rounin> I guess Sans isn't a thing anymore
<feoh> Heh
<feoh> Are you running Kubuntu?
<feoh> (You can use KDE with mainline Ubuntu if you install the meta-package)
<Rounin> Two seconds... I tried switching fonts again... Now it's all hex
<Rounin> The problem seems to be URW Gothic L
<Rounin> feoh: kubuntu-desktop is installed at least, so it seems to be that
<feoh> You would have had to choose the Kubuntu ISOs :)
<Rounin> I upgraded with upgrade-manager
<Rounin> My original install was from stone tablets
<feoh> What does lsb_release -a say?
<Rounin> feoh: Ubuntu Focal Fossa
<feoh> So you're running stock Ubuntu but installed the KDE meta package.
<Rounin> Who knows at this point
<Rounin> Hm... At the very least, the font URW Gothic L seems to now be called URW Gothic... So I guess I'm using that for the GUI, and it's falling back to hex codes for some reason
<valorie> feoh: release-a will always say Ubuntu
<valorie> mine does and I run stock kubuntu
<Rounin> gtk-font-name=URW Gothic L, Book 10
<Rounin> That seems to be it
<Rounin> Phew
<Rounin> Apparently, lxappearance from LXDE was what was needed to change the font
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<nonix4> Any suggestions for GPUs to use with 20.04? Heard some rumors that current-gen AMD gpus (Navi) won't have proper support unless parts of 5.5 get backported in time...? As in if I'm fed up with nvidia flavored bugs and don't have igpu, are there options beyond 1: buy used hw, 2: wait until 20.04.2 hwe?
<lotuspsychje> nonix4: the best what you can do in thise stage is help the community with your specific hardware
<lotuspsychje> nonix4: fire up a daily, and file a !bug if one arises, so the devs can implement before final release
<lotuspsychje> or did you have an existing bug ID yet about this?
<lotuspsychje> mauz555: LTS upgrade from 18.04 is not yet adviced in this stage
<mauz555> hello  I upgraded from ubuntu 18 to 20 now my system wont boot properly -- im stuck on ubuntu loading screen cannot access to login screen
<lotuspsychje> mauz555: the LTS way is upgrading from 18.04 to 20.04.1 around august
<mauz555> lotuspsychje: ok my bad
<lotuspsychje> mauz555: if you like to help testing 20.04 its adviced to install a daily iso from the topic
<mauz555> should I reinstall 18.04LTS or 19.10 ? what will make it easier to upgrade to 20 in august ?
<lotuspsychje> mauz555: depends what you want exactly
<lotuspsychje> mauz555: do you want your system to be stable and LTS? or will you be help testing?
<mauz555> I need stability now :)
<lotuspsychje> mauz555: then its adviced to clean install 18.04 again
<lotuspsychje> 20.04 is still in development, beta & final in april, and LTS upgrade in august
<tomreyn> nonix4: i'm not sure about 20.04, but on 18.04 with HWE navis should work. you may need to place updated firmware in /lib/firmware
<tomreyn> (18.04 support would be in #ubuntu)
<slingamn> i'm trying to install the focal server nightly but the graphics are all messed up, is there a kernel command line option to get some sort of fallback or safe mode?
<tomreyn> try "text". which graphics chipset do you have there, which hardware?
<tomreyn> slingamn: also remove "quiet" and "splash" if those are present
<slingamn> thanks --- it's this: https://everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook/specs/macbook-core-2-duo-2.4-black-13-early-2008-penryn-specs.html
<slingamn> so i think that's the i915 driver
<slingamn> hmm, i tried text and removing quiet and it's still unreadable, there's a bit of purple at the very top of the screen then it turns into noise
<slingamn> grub is totally fine, which is interesting
<slingamn> i saw a mention of `vga=normal nomodeset`, unfortunately that didn't work either
<tomreyn> slingamn: try removing "quiet" and "splash" and add "mitigations=off"
<slingamn> splash isn't on the command line by default, removing 'quiet' and adding 'mitigations=off' doesn't seem to change things
<tomreyn> slingamn: i think you can choose from two different kernel versions during boot, right? if so, try the other one
<slingamn> i see /install/vmlinuz in grub...any idea what the other one's called?
<tomreyn> oh you don't have a grub menu then?
<slingamn> i do
<slingamn> the options are: "install", "oem install", "check disk for defects", "rescue a broken system", "boot from next volume", "uefi firmware settings"
<tomreyn> so no "advanced" submenu, no "failsafe graphics", no "HWE/LTSE" options, i guess
<tomreyn> i'm afraid that's all i could think of right now.
<slingamn> ah yeah i don't see an advanced
<slingamn> hmm
<TJ-> slingamn: the issue is that the graphical mode grub is putting the GPU into is causing Linux problems. at the GRUB menu tap 'c' to go to command mode and enter "set linux_gfx_mode=text" then Esc (i think) should return you to the menu ... if you're lucky that might allow you to boot it in text mode 
<slingamn> interesting
<TJ-> slingamn: I may be wrong about the Esc key though... long time since I did that (return to menu from command shell!)
<slingamn> esc worked --- does that translate into a kernel command line option?
<tomreyn> "set linux_gfx_mode=text" is a grub command, just like the "linux" is one, but a different one.
<TJ-> slingamn: no it causes GRUB to set the mode before handing over to Linux
<slingamn> oh, interesting
<slingamn> but linux will just reset it presumably?
<TJ-> slingamn: it does  "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode" in the menuentry
<slingamn> (i was able to do those steps but it didn't work)
<TJ-> slingamn: OK, after returning to the menu highlight the entry press 'e' to edit it, and on the "linux ..." line add "text" (is that correct tomreyn ? )
<slingamn> tried that one already :-\
<slingamn> does that normally force the system to boot in console mode?
<TJ-> slingamn: you'll need both I think... 1st tell GRUB to switch to text mode, 2nd to tell Linux not to switch out of text mode
<slingamn> oh interesting
<TJ-> slingamn: this may or may not work but worth a shot!
<TJ-> slingamn: i'm not clear if grub 'remembers' the option when you set it in command shell and then exit back to the menu... that's the crux of this
<slingamn> oh so i could add it to the commands in the edit pane
<TJ-> slingamn: oh yes, of course, silly me! duh
<TJ-> slingamn: all you'd need is "gfxmode text" just before the "linux ..." line
<slingamn> are you sure just plain 'text' is the name of the kernel commandline option? i can't find that documented anywhere
<slingamn> oh there's a 'set gfxpayload=keep' in the default menu
<TJ-> slingamn: right which means 'keep' the graphical mode GRUB started in
<TJ-> slingamn: so you need to force 'text' mode before linux is loaded
<slingamn> cool, i'm trying: set gfxmode=text, set gfxpayload=keep
<slingamn> and then s/quiet/text/ on the kernel command line
<slingamn> hmm if i were to install 18.04 or 19.10 server, would i be able to upgrade to 20.04 in place?
<TJ-> slingamn: you could use the original text-mode installer that uses debian-installer not this ridiculous subiquity graphical monstrosity
<slingamn> that's a possibility with 20.04? i thought it was discontinued in 20.04
<TJ-> slingamn: this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ I think (hope) is the debian-installer one (the other is daily-live)
<slingamn> oh neat
<slingamn> oh hmm, i got excited because the sha256sum was different, but it looks like the one i used before was just the march 28th nightly
<slingamn> and this is the 29th
<slingamn> so i'll try it but i'm not really expecting different results
<slingamn> yeah, same stuff
<tomreyn> TJ-: i'm slightly late ;) but yes, that sounds correct.
<tomreyn> slingamn: when you said "esc worked", what were you seeing before you pressed escape, and what afterwards?
<tomreyn> slingamn: sorry, ignore this question, the later chat already explained it.
<tomreyn> i would also assume that http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/focal-server-amd64.iso (779MB) is debian-installer (which you could try) and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/current/focal-live-server-amd64.iso (911M) is subiquity (the 'new' default installer you have supposedly tried so far). both were built on march 29, 2020.
<slingamn> ah, i've been trying the ones named focal-server-amd64.iso
<slingamn> i'll try the one with live in the name next
<slingamn> also going to try the desktop image because lol why not
<lotuspsychje> the new server installer is worked on for revamp
<lotuspsychje> not tested myself though
<tomreyn> hmm maybe the (supposedly debian-installer based) images such as "focal-server-amd64.iso" are simply unmaintained / broken now.
<slingamn> oh i would believe that
<slingamn> i heard rumors of this
<slingamn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-20.04-Server-Install
<tomreyn> we should have asked you "did you try the proper image" initially ;)
<slingamn> heh
<slingamn> if those other images really are desupported, they are unfortunately quite prominent / easy to google
<lotuspsychje> can you check this tomreyn does this look new? https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-20-04-server-installation
<tomreyn> this article points to https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-20-04-download for downloads which in turn points to URLs which contain the word "live" in the .iso file name. so this should be the 'proper/new' subiquity installer.
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<tomreyn> those screenshots also show subiquity
<slingamn> destop image booted up fine lol
<slingamn> *desktop
<slingamn> cool yeah the live server got me all the way to the integrity check
<slingamn> *live server image
<slingamn> heh, i wasn't paying attention and i let the autopartitioner make me a / that's only 4 GB, out of a 2 TB drive
<slingamn> is that normal/expected?
<TJ-> slingamn: not sure but I'd always use LVM on something that big
<TJ-> slingamn: then you can easily do "lvextend -L +4G --resizefs VG/LV"
<slingamn> ah cool
<TJ-> slingamn: I never allocate all space initially, then there's room for snapshots, extending LVs as needed, experimental LVs, LVs for VMs and on and on :)
<slingamn> any way to change the disk encryption cipher at install time?
<mason> slingamn: Worst case, do a debootstrap install and you can tune it endlessly. Aside from that, knobs to do that don't immediately jump to mind.
<slingamn> interesting
<slingamn> i'm not sure how to set up /boot/efi and /boot correctly in that context
<mason> slingamn: Hold on and I'll share some notes.
<mason> slingamn: This isn't as up-to-date as the Devuan version of the same, and it does ZFS for everything, but this shows how you might set up the ESP, mirrored or otherwise: https://bpaste.net/JNIQ
<slingamn> awesome, thanks
<mason> slingamn: It's not a bad model for a full debootstrap install anyway. Adapt it to whatever you need.
<slingamn> i'm not getting a clear picture from that script of how to set up /boot (as opposed to /boot/efi)
<slingamn> actually hmm
<slingamn> i wonder if i could simply
<slingamn> tarball /boot, /boot/efi, and /etc on my installed system
<slingamn> and then boot into a live image (the kind of environment one would use for debootstrap), and recreate the partitions as desired, and replace the files
<slingamn> probably have to rebuild the initrd though?
<extor> I booted a live CD of Kali Linux, opened a shell and types usbmon but it was not installed! Any other live distros that may have usbmon?
<oerheks> extor, check that on distrowatch?
<oerheks> this is Focal beta support, not the yellow pages
<extor> k
<quidnunc> The wiki says beta freeze is April 2 (which is Thurs), but in parenthesis it says (Monday). https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<quidnunc> Is beta freeze on Monday or Thursday?
<quidnunc> I guess this would be better in -devel
<oerheks> i hope the timeline and release is still valid.
<valorie> imo based on the past it means "after Monday you better have a darn good excuse for any changes -- and after Thursday, 0"
<valorie> oh I'm wrong, it's Monday
<mason> slingamn: The issue there is that most of those files are associated with packages. Better to rebuild if you're doing a fresh layout.
<mason> slingamn: What you do with /boot and /boot/efi depends very much on what you want to do for them, what bootloader you're going to use, etc.
